#kubuntu 2005-11-28
<Flixor-> yes
<Flixor-> you can allso fix where programs are on your desktop Knowerrors 
<Flixor-> thats what i have 
<Flixor-> my mozilla is always on the left side off my screen, and i cant move it 
<Flixor-> same for kopete 
<Flixor-> this saves me some work to reorder the apps on my desktop 
<gupta> Possible to open the run command without the deaktop?
<damnhil> 
<gupta> Or is there any other standalone app that could open a gui "run program" dialog
<damnhil> gupta: Alt-F2
<gupta> Without running the desktop!
<Knowerrors> Flixor-: you ever use SimpleKDE, looks like interesting project
<gupta> the standard "run dialog" is part of the desktop process. I am looking for a standalone app
<Flixor-> to be honst Knowerrors i never heard of simpleKde 
<Flixor-> but i well do a search on it
<Knowerrors> it supposedly has better performance and less clutter, still supports kde apps
<Knowerrors> I haven't used it yet since Im on dialup and would take too long to download and build the debs
<Lightcycler_> isn't that just like using some other desktop with KDE apps, Knowerrors?
<Knowerrors> not really, this is more integrated approach, its like kde, just lighter
<Lightcycler_> or does it actually look like KDE
<Knowerrors> looks like kde, is based on kde libs and such
* Lightcycler_ is getting his new memory soon... will be able to try and run KDE again
<Knowerrors> http://www.simplekde.org/
<Knowerrors> it may run for you where kde doesn't, don't know for sure
<ubuntu> hi 2 all
<Knowerrors> Flixor-: is there a way to assign mouse button combos for global shortcuts?
<Flixor-> ehm well to be honst Knowerrors, i like my kde at the moment, it runs good and fast on this pentium 3 600 mhz 
<Flixor-> but i could give it a try 
<neoncode> How do you restart the xserver so it will reload /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Knowerrors> impressive, you slim it down alot eh, Im running a 1.8G Athlon with 512ddr, but Id like it even faster
<slow-motion> n8
<Flixor-> ehm to answer your question 
<Flixor-> you can set shortcuts
<Flixor-> in the kcontrol nenu
<arthurb> Hi... does kubuntu disables the different konqueror profiles ( midnight commander etc ) or what  ?
<arthurb> konq doesn't have a "window" menu and it's impossible to load  a profile
<Flixor-> run kcontrol and go to hotkeys its under the kde-compnents 
<raingrove> i love KDE 3.5:)
<Flixor-> arthurb, take a look at this page http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<Flixor-> there is a little howto to get the default profiles back in konqueror instead of the one shipped with kubuntu
<Knowerrors> Flixor-: you mean Khotkeys?  I can capture mouse gestures there but can't figure out mouse button combos
<arthurb> Flixor-: ur I  launched the two commands but nothing changed
<arthurb> to I have to restartkde ?
<Flixor-> ehm go to options, ehm dont know the tab name in englisch 
<Flixor-> the name where you can load different profiles
<Flixor-> it should be there now 
<Flixor-> the option 
<arthurb> killed the konq in memory
<arthurb> works, thanx !
<Flixor-> np 
<Flixor-> ehm Knowerrors, 
<Flixor-> i dont know your solution yet 
<Flixor-> maybe somebody else know's 
<Flixor-> i am allso new to kubuntu and linux, lol
<Knowerrors> hehe, lol, I been using linux for bout 6months, kubuntu 1month
<Riddell> arthurb: see kubuntu.org/faq.php for how to revert to the normal konqueror profile
<flixor-back-in-2> well i think this is my third week 
<flixor-back-in-2> orso 
<Riddell> announcing... http://wiki.kubuntu.org/
<arthurb> Riddell: yep yep I did, thx
<neoncode> How do you get 2D and 3D excelliration working properly.... every game runs VERY slow and under windows my grapics card could easly support what i'm trying to run.
<arthurb> what does glxinfo says ?
<flixor-back-in-2> neoncode, what kind of card do you have 
<Drakeson> I WANT INKSCAPE 0.43
<neoncode> flixor-back-in-2: ATi Radeon 9600 with 256 MB RAM
<Drakeson> I have just noticed inkscape 0.43 is released yesterday
<flixor-back-in-2> did you install the proper drivers for your card
<crimsun> Drakeson: it's not in Sid yet, be patient.
<neoncode> flixor-back-in-2: i'm useing the "radeon" drivers in my xorg.conf, I have a dual head setup so I need a driver that can support that.
<Drakeson> crimsun: for now I'll try the source code. hope that arrives in the repos soon
<arthurb> neoncode: try using ati's fglrx driver
<arthurb> look for fglrx on google will give you a ton of tutorials
<neoncode> arthurb: Does that support Dual head setups?
<arthurb> yes
<arthurb> it's a proprietary driver though
<neoncode> arthurb: before when i tryed that driver my current dual head did not work
<arthurb> it should
<arthurb> fglrxconfig allows you to set up a dual head
<neoncode> ok, how do I restart the Xserver after i change my xorg.conf?
<arthurb> with various configuration ( different X server, xinerama etc )
<arthurb> Ctrl + Alt + Backspace is the ugly way
<arthurb> you can also log off kde and in kdm press Alt + E
<neoncode> arthurb: ok
<regeya> aaargh
* regeya burps
<neoncode> i'll be back in a minute then... 
<regeya> hey, I typed the last two lines in the wrong channel.  apologies, everyone.
<Fillado> what version is the new kernel?
<kkathman> Fillado: 2.6.12-10
<Fillado> hmm
<Fillado> still seem to be stuck with -10 after an apt-get
<Fillado> *-9
<kkathman> -10 is the update
<Fillado> it does say linux-image-i386 has been held back when i run apt
<neoncode> arthurb: back, nope this is terrible, dual-head is not working, on monitor simply clones the other and things are not refreshing quite right
<neoncode> and games run even slower
<neoncode> brb
<_neoncode> How do you change your name in IRC?
<crimsun> /nick newnick
<myk3> hey
<myk3> has anyone used the beta kopete?
<myk3>  i wanted to tell everyone i have sucsesfully converted 2 people to linux this week
<_neoncode> aww crap, i did'ent log off my username when I killed X. the server still thinks i'm logged on...
<_neoncode> naff
<pest> Hey everyone
<nalioth> neoncode: /msg nickserv help ghost
<kazu> hello, i have a question, according to the people actually using the kde 35 is it ok now or a lot of bugs are remaining ?
<raphink> kazu: it's ok by me but don't install it if you can't manage your system alone
<kazu> ok thks 
<nalioth> kazu: it is called "release ""candidate""" for a reason
<kazu> yes i know that ;) 
<Drakeson> I know almost nothing about dpkg tools. all I need is a hint. do they provide a way to install the needed dependencies when "configure&make"ing a package from source?
<Fillado> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dpkg
<raphink> Drakeson: you can use `apt-get build-deps $yourpackage'
<bimberi> Drakeson: apt-get build-dep <package>    <- might be what you're looking for
<raphink> to install the building dependencies for a package
<raphink> bimberi: ;)
<bimberi> raphink: ;)
<raphink> Drakeson: you might even be interested in the following : 
<raphink> 1) apt-get build-dep $package
<raphink> 2) apt-get --build source $package  <----- downloads the source package and builds it
<Niomi> woohoo! look, ma, no GUI!!
<raphink> 3) dpkg -i $package_$version_$arch.deb  <------- installs the built package
<raphink> lol
<Niomi> i'm on irssi! i'm using a computer with no pictures! it's like reading a chapter book for the first time
<robotgeek> Niomi: wait till you get screen :)
<raphink> hmm... good for you :)
<raphink> haha
* raphink loves his konsole with transparency better than tty
<raphink> ;)
<Hobbsee> Niomi: LOL why do you have no gui?
<raphink> Hobbsee: because he wants to feel like a geek ;)
<bimberi> Drakeson: alternatively, if you do have to do the configure&make dance, use checkinstall instead of any "make install" step - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<Hobbsee> she
<Hobbsee> lol
<Niomi> Hobbsee: my computer bends to my willpower and keyboard!! nyaah!!
<raphink> she, sorry
<Hobbsee> Niomi: hehe
<nalioth> Niomi: did you choose the console looks?
* raphink loves his coloured bash prompt :)
<Drakeson> raphink: the package I am trying is inkscape 0.43 which is not in the repos yet, so I think I need to configure&make, or am I wrong?
<Niomi> nalioth: i have transparentcy set on gnome terminal, but i'm not in X right now
<Niomi> nalioth: i can't spell at all, i'm sorry
<raphink> hmm let's see
<raphink> 0.43 is not even in dapper Drakeson 
<raphink> there's 0.43pre2
<nalioth> Niomi: you rock
<raphink> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/graphics/inkscape
<Drakeson> raphink: yes, but I need it so let me suffer the manual build process until it is there
<Niomi> nalioth: thank you XD ooh, no one can tell what i'm doing because it's all in text. sure i'm working!! haha
<raphink> sure if you want
<raphink> debian unstable also has 0.42+0.43pre2
<raphink> so not even a sync possible ;)
<crimsun> I just said that about an hour ago.
<raphink> crimsun: said what?
<Drakeson> raphink: I guess a few (or even more) kde-artists people would need it fast
<crimsun> that we can't sync from Debian
<raphink> haha
<raphink> Drakeson: then package it for dapper ;)
<raphink> maybe an uupdate on the current package would do it
<Niomi> i wonder if i could save laptop batteries by working exclusively on CLI.
<Drakeson> I really would if I had the debian tools knowledge
<mgorbach> Can osmeone please explain to me how to get WPA working for a centrino laptop?
<mgorbach> i only have the option of using WEP
<raphink> good opportunity to learn Drakeson ;)
<crimsun> mgorbach: install the 'wpasupplicant' package from universe.
<sampan> how can i change the default applications in firefox?  i've changed in the dialog boxes that .wmv files should open with mplayer, but it -still- brings up totem as default
<Niomi> sampan: you might wanna change your KDE defaults?
<sampan> in edit -- > preferences --> downloads it even lists ".wmv" open with gmplayer 
<sampan> niomi, where do i do that?  i changed the konq file association (moved mplayer up)
<sampan> but that didn't help either -- and i can't find "mime types" in system settings ... :/
<djk_> can anyone recommend a program to create torrents?
<mgorbach> crimsun: how do i use it?
<mgorbach> where do enter the key?
<mgorbach> where do enter the key?
<crimsun> well uh
<Niomi> djk_: i believe azureus creatures torrents
<crimsun> thanks for sticking around
<mgorbach> crimsun: how do i get it to work?
<mgorbach> where do i enter the key?
<crimsun> you need to edit 2 files, /etc/default/wpasupplicant and /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<mgorbach> ok ... what do i need to do?
<djk_> Niomi: yea it does, but I'm having problems with azureus on breezy for whatever reason.
<crimsun> mgorbach: your /etc/default/wpasupplicant needs the following line: OPTIONS="-i eth1 -D ipw -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -w"
<crimsun> mgorbach: and of course you need to create the appropriate network stanza in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<crimsun> mgorbach: of course you'd need to replace eth1 with whatever interface it is
<mgorbach> crimsun: how do i add the network stanza?
<crimsun> mgorbach: you type it in using an editor.
<mgorbach> i mean what to add
<crimsun> whatever swarthmore uses
<mgorbach> do i need to add a essid/wpa key pair for each network?
<crimsun> it's network-dependent
<crimsun> mgorbach: yes, that's wise
<Niomi> djk_: can't help you then :/ sorry
<Niomi> wow. i have just discovered the 'which' command.
<jubei> Hello, after upgrading to breezy I find that holding the ctrl key in the konqueror file manager doesnt have the same affect as it used to. Does anyone know why this is or how I can fix it?
<mgorbach> what is wpa_cli?
<crimsun> mgorbach: it's a command line interface for manipulating the supplicant
<mgorbach> do i need to use it?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> just use an editor
<Niomi> jubei: i have heard of that problem, i think it was nalioth who had to downgrade konqueror
<mgorbach> theres no man pagte or examples for syntax of wpa_supplicant..conf
<jubei> ic =(
<mgorbach> what is key_mgmt=?
<crimsun> mgorbach: only put what's necessary
<crimsun> mgorbach: the docs are in /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/
<crimsun> in other words, you need ssid and psk
<crimsun> you shouldn't need anything eles
<crimsun> else^
<jubei> Niomi: how do i go about downgrading an app is it difficult and does it cause any problems?
<jubei> djk_: thanks for the info, i'm not registered so I cant pm
<djk_> jubei: no problem.
<Niomi> jubei: i have no idea. at least you have a better question, ask a guru how you can downgrade konqueror. sorry >_<
<mgorbach> hmm ok ... now how do i get kde to work with wpasupplicant?
<jubei> Niomi: ok fanks
<Niomi> is there a more efficient CLI browser than lynx? i'd like hit-a-hint style navigation
<crimsun> w3m, elinks, ...
<Hobbsee> Niomi: if you find one, i'd love to know about it
<Delvien> Anyone here know about aticonfig --set-powerstate ??
<Niomi> what do you do if the text scrolls by too fast for you to read it all? foo | more didn't work :/
<Hobbsee> Niomi: the up key?
<jubei> Niomi: ive seen that problem too have u tried using the less command?
<nalioth> Niomi: meta-p and meta-n
<Niomi> ... elinks rocks my socks XD
<Niomi> what is meta?
<jubei> hello nalioth: I hear you downgraded konqueror =) i wish to do the same
<jubei> My control key no longer does what its supposed to when i'm file managing. Could you help me fix it nalioth?
<nalioth> jubei: hang on a minute, i need to gather some info
<jubei> sure
<neoncode> horray! For anyone who was on when I was saying about my lack of 3d accelaration before. I ran fglrxconfig and now it works! yay!
<nalioth> jubei: visit here and grab your version from the bottom of the page. http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/web/konqueror
<jubei> nalioth: ok done
<nalioth> jubei: now open a konsole to where you d/l the file to
<jubei> done
<Drakeson> jubei: what is the problem with Ctrl key?
<jubei> it doesnt do what it is supposed to in konq 
<nalioth> jubei: now "sudo dpkg -i install konquer<tab>" <enter>
<Drakeson> for me it just doesn't _show_ what is selected, if you hold Ctrl, 
<jubei> but the items are still selected?
<Drakeson> navigate using arrow keys, press space, another item would be selected
<Drakeson> yep
<jubei> i dont think i use any other features in the new konq anyway
<roy> hey, my kopete crashes everytime i try sending a message, as soon as I type the first letter, I get an error message and it shuts down
<Drakeson> ;)
<Fillado> roy - you could try gaim
<nalioth> Drakeson: mine did that too, but i use the ctrl-key
<ClayG> nalioth, still helping people I see
<roy> Fillado: thats my alternative....but it's so ugly looking lol
<ClayG> How about tossing the one boy ClayG a bone?  Whats a good download manager that understands some sites require name and password?
<jubei> thanks nalioth there were errors regarding dependancies, will this cause any trouble?
<reagleBRKLN> trying to create an image in k3b but when i hit burn it says: glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0xb7dd9620
<reagleBRKLN> no idea what that means
<Hobbsee> ClayG: IIRC wget will - try man wget
<nalioth> jubei: did it install?
<ClayG> wget is all cli right?
<Drakeson> nalioth: so, what is the real problem, is it because of a new feature in a rc file or it is a bug?
<nalioth> ClayG: i've been here helping people over a year now
<Hobbsee> ClayG: yes
<ClayG> Ahh Hobbsee! another good helper
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nalioth> Drakeson: not sure, i built 3.4.3 from source and it still did it
<Hobbsee> :)
<jubei> nalioth: yep its runnin ok, or so it would seem
<ClayG> Well the problem with command line, besides me being a gui freak is that when i want to download a 700 meg bin split into 50 .rars i dont want to type in 50 url's!
<nalioth> jubei: open adept now, and search for "konqueror"
<ClayG> I rather goto the page where they are listed, hit flashgot all and have flashgot trigger a good d/l manager
<Hobbsee> nalioth: tell ClayG about wget, and all the complex stuff...
<nalioth> jubei: i'm not sure, but i think you can "pin" it using adept, so it doest upgrade every time you do
<ClayG> right now trying kget and d4x
<ClayG> We need flashGET for nix
<jubei> nalioth: is that the replacement for kynaptic?
<nalioth> ClayG: blah. use prozilla on Very Large Files
<Drakeson> nalioth: my wild guess: it is a bad rc file. we may study rc files to see what's the problem
<ClayG> peozilla?
<ClayG> is that a plugin?
<Hobbsee> ClayG: prozilla
<ClayG> these are large files but mostly 15 or 50 meg .rar files
<Drakeson> jubei: adept?
<Hobbsee> ClayG: no, compile it
<Hobbsee> it's not that hard...
<ClayG> Not as hard as k9copy?
<ClayG> lol
<jubei> Drakeson: yeh
<Drakeson> yep, it is
<Hobbsee> never tried k9copy, but i could do prozilla
<nalioth> jubei: are you using breezy?
<ClayG> but to be fair k9copy "aint no joke"
<Drakeson> though not fully mature now
<jubei> nalioth: yep
<ClayG> to put it in laymens terms, very very impressed
<nalioth> !adept
<ubotu> Adept (successor of Kapture) is a package manager for Kubuntu. See http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<Hobbsee> ClayG: find the site and have a look at the instructions :)
<Hobbsee> hmmm...no bot command for it
<nalioth> ClayG: join #kubuntu-offtopic for compiling help, if you need any
<roy> I'm trying to install something written in perl from source, it's based on a module which adept's latest version is 0.15-2, but I need 0.16, i tried searching online and found 0.17 but then that would be from source and I'm uinsure how to compile it, any suggestions? (the program to be compiled it HoTT Proxy (hottproxy.org) the perl module is HTTP::Proxy, maybe someone can help me out or even makake a debian installer for me?
<jubei> nalioth: I dont mind switching which manager I use, is adept the go? it says konqueror is "broken (upgradable)"
<peek> io
<nalioth> Hobbsee: do you know adept well?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: mmm....perhaps
<Hobbsee> used it before, yes
<nalioth> Hobbsee: can you help jubei pin his konq with adept?
* Hobbsee curses - why did someone have to rename all the apps in kde3.5?  yes, it's easier for new users, but having learnt all the app names, it's a pain!
* kkathman wants to pin his kvirc too
<mgorbach_> can anyone explain to me how to install kde3.5 rc1?
<jubei> =)
<nalioth> !kde3.5
<ubotu> kde3.5 is, like, totally, KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/dycgf
<peek> mgorbach se website
<levi> is that 3.5 official?
<nalioth> nope. it is not
<Hobbsee> official?
<Hobbsee> well, it's from the kubuntu site, but it's not in main repositories yet
<levi> not beta
<Hobbsee> so i guess that depends on your definition of official
<levi> hehe
<Hobbsee> it's an RC
<peek> anyone uses kxdocker?
<levi> no bugs?
<levi> i want to
<nalioth> levi: what part of "release candidate" says "run on your production machines"
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5problems
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde3.5problems is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<Hobbsee> levi: take a look at them, and see if you are willing to run that risk
<kkathman> RC - meaning not as broken as the current new kernal, but not as stable as your current install :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> 3.4.3 i never found terribly stable anywya
<levi> yeah me too
<kkathman> gee I never had any probs
<kkathman> and I REALLY exercise it
<mgorbach_> how do i apt-get it?
<peek> kubuntu has kxdocker 0.35 why not upgrade to the last 0.39?
<Hobbsee> jubei: i'd say that you'd have to pin it with aptitude or apt-get - i cant see an option in adept to do it
<endo602> is 3.5 worth the install?
<peek> absolutelly
<jubei> Hobbsee: what ever way you can show me is fine. I dont know what pinning is =)
<Hobbsee> endo602: it's one of the first things i upgrade
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jubei about pinning
<mgorbach_> anyone?
<nalioth> jubei: that is the hardcore way, we're going for 'easy'
<mgorbach_> iv added the packages but i dont know how to apt-get
<Hobbsee> mgorbach_: sudo apt-get install packagenames
* kkathman waits to hear about pinning also
<mgorbach_> what packages? isnt there one big one?
<mgorbach_> or can i do an upgrade?
<Hobbsee> !pinning
<ubotu> rumour has it, pinning is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<kkathman> nah thats not a good reference Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> mgorbach_:do a sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade first
<nalioth> kkathman: you already have a pinning problem
<kkathman> thats if you want to run a "mixed system"
<Hobbsee> then sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<mgorbach_> why first?
<kkathman> nalioth:  I know...and was told that link was NOT the solution!
<Hobbsee> kkathman: i dont know how to do it thru adept, i know there was talk of downgrading arts for kde 3.5 beta2
<kkathman> totally different situation
<Hobbsee> but i'm not sure how it was done
<kkathman> yah
<Hobbsee> mgorbach_: to get all the updates that you dont have already :)
<kkathman> best you can do in adept, is know which package, and just click "keep" when it tells you to upgrade it
<nalioth> jubei: which package mangler do you prefer? kynaptic or adept?
<peek> dpkg
<peek> =D
<Hobbsee> lol
<kkathman> ding!
<LjL> aptitude
<kkathman> no
<nalioth> jubei: did you see what kkathman said about "keep"  ?
<kkathman> aptitude=guarantee to mess up upgrades
<LjL> says you
<jubei> nalioth: nope missed it...
<kkathman> LjL: I refer you to the many bugs
<nalioth> jubei: read up a few lines
<jubei> nalioth: ive been using kynaptic. Seems fine. Never tried adept, first impression seems slower to search
<garux> this may be a newbie statement but is synaptic handling rpm files?
<garux> question even.
<nalioth> jubei: let me look a minute (i do all my stuff at the command line)
<kkathman> garux:  no
<kkathman> rpms are for fedora/redhat
<garux> ok. i did think that.
<kkathman> you can use alien, but its iffy
<garux> shame... yum extender is a good app.
<kkathman> yes it is
<garux> made the process easier for me
<_levi> will it mess with your current theme?
<_levi> 3.5 that is
<garux> Kyum is actually better because it displays the actual commands the gui is sending
<Hobbsee> _levi: shouldnt do
<jubei> nalioth: I see why we need to do somethin about it now, it tries to upgrade konq every time i install anythin else
<jubei> nalioth: i dont mind the cmd line, i'm a comp sci student =)
<nalioth> jubei: there is a bug in libapt that doesnt like /ect/apt/preferences
<kkathman> jubei: yes, with adept you just have to remember what package it is, and then click "keep" when it prompts to update
<kkathman> nalioth: exactly correct and why that "pinning" thing doesnt work, unfortunately
<garux> ok so my totally and im sure often repeated newbie question.
<garux> and yes i have read teh wiki faq
<nalioth> kkathman: it USED to work
<kkathman> by the way, nalioth, you are right, it USED to work ... up until just recently in fact...just like this kernal release, someone is messing up very badly 
<garux> im opening an application in Kubuntu that i dont know the actual name of, but i need to KDESU to use it, and im a bit lost in how to do that.
<kkathman> garux: alt-f2 and then type kdesu a<application>
<kkathman> oops kdesu <application> I mena
<garux> i dont know the name of the app is my point.
<sampan> garux, is the app on your kmenu somewhere?
<garux> yes
<kkathman> garux: what might you be trying to run then?
<garux> im trying to add packages to my install
<sampan> you can open your menu editor (right click the kmenu icon) and find it on the menu and see the app name :)
<sampan> or rather, see the command the kmenu uses to open the item/app
<garux> adept 
<Hobbsee> garux: so go alt+f2, kdesu adept
<sampan> kdesu adept should work 
<kkathman> hehe
<jubei> nalioth: it wont let me select keep from the menu, is this cause its "broken" ?
<kkathman> jubei: you'll only be able to do that when you actually update
<jubei> kkathman: when i commit changes?
<garux> and i get a conversation with su faile
<garux> failed
<kkathman> jubei: before you commit yes
<garux> which is the part where i get lost
<jubei> kkathman: i click right mouse button on konqueror and "keep packages" is greyed out
<sampan> garux, i've had that problem -- i got it fixed once, and then it returned (i think in a huge mess due to an update and broken packages) ... i finally had to resort to a completely fresh install
<garux> this is a fresh install
<sampan> :(
<garux> ive only just logged intot he machine
<nalioth> jubei: hang on, i'm investigating
<garux> i can su and sudo from a command line
<sampan> hrmmm -- if you can update then i think the kubuntu updates will fix it
<garux> just not with gui apps
<jubei> Hmm i'm using the new version of konqueror now and ctrl+click is working
<kkathman> lol you updated konq just for the ctrl click?
<sampan> garux, yeah, then try updating -- there was a bug in the original release that affected some people with admin mode (kcontrol etc.) and gui su/kdesu stuff (like clock etc.)
<Niomi> how do you kill a process via CLI?
<kkathman> Niomi kill
<sampan> niomi, kill process.number.here
<LjL> or killall
<nalioth> jubei: i'm afraid you're stuck with either using synaptic and pinning it with synaptic or singling it out to not be upgraded
<LjL> man both
<pc22> how do i install PlaneShift_CBV0.3.011.linux.x86-2.run im new to linux. it is looking for dialog program to be installed
<fosorio> hi... I just installed kubuntu.. I want to access my ntfs partitions, but I can't do it via konqueror. I can access them via the command line as a root, however.
<kkathman> Niomi: do a ps -aux to get the pid
<jubei> nalioth: thanks for your help i'm using the new version of konqueror now and ctrl+click is working now. Is that why you downgraded?
<Drakeson> Niomi: I use this to kill e.g. artsd: kill -9 `ps -a | grep artsd | awk '{print $2}'`
<nalioth> jubei: yes it is
<jubei> nalioth: interesting it wasnt working before I downgraded then upgraded again and now it is
<kkathman> jubei:  you could have done the ctrl-click without a different Konq
<LjL> Drakeson: you're crazy, no offence meant :)
<jubei> how kkathman ?
<kkathman> well it kinda doesnt matter now
<nalioth> jubei: really?
<kkathman> jubei:  but you set your mouse to double click instead of single click...that automatically makes the ctrl-click work
<jubei> nalioth: yeah its working now
<jubei> kkathman: ic, in konq options?
<Niomi> Drakeson: woa that went way over my head
<Niomi> kkathman: i did a ps -aux and i appeared to get the PID but the process is still in the terminal :/
<kkathman> Niomi??
<Drakeson> Niomi: did you "kill <process ID here>" ?
<kkathman> right
<garux> so kathman. remember when i was in earlier and i was explaining why i edited my sudoers file?
<kkathman> garux: sorry I didnt see that
<kkathman> but yah
<jubei> I have another gripe with breezy, he stole my windows key. I cant use winkey+c to pause amarok any more
<garux> i was in here earlier today.
<kkathman> ok
<garux> and you yelled at me for editing my sudoer file and thus locking myself out of the system
<kkathman> brb
<garux> its because i can get su and sudo in a terminal but not for any of the gui apps
<garux> now if this problem is in the wiki, ill go have a look.
<ClayG> when trying to ./configure the gaim extended pref's I get this error
<ClayG> Package gaim was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gaim.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<ClayG> any ideas where PKG_CONFIG_PATH is located?
<Niomi> Drakeson: yes!
<nalioth> ClayG: sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<ClayG> Reading package lists... Done
<ClayG> Building dependency tree... Done
<ClayG> E: Couldn't find package build-dep
<ClayG> and that is with aim
<ClayG> er, with gaim on the end I mean
<jubei> NO! my ctrl-click ability just disappeard!
<nalioth> ClayG: no. "sudo apt-get build-dep gaim"
<robotgeek> ClayG: you basically need sudo apt-get install gaim-dev
<ClayG> thanks
<_levi> how can i permanently change something in xmodmap?
<nalioth> ClayG: learning these commands will be quite helpful for you
<Drakeson> Niomi: did you try to be a little bit un-polite to the process (use kill -9 PID)
<ClayG> the build-dep did not work
<ClayG> gaim-dev did, I'm snagged on ./INSTALL
<ClayG> lemme pull up a pastebin/serv
<Niomi> Drakeson: the process no longer shows in ps -aux but it is still consuming the terminal
<Phoul> Hello people
<Phoul> Is there anywhere where i can download thememanager themes with a ubuntu style?
<Phoul> ?...
<garux> hello robot
<Phoul> huh?
<robotgeek> garux: hey
<Phoul> Ohh ><
<Phoul> Is there anywhere?
<garux> so, im even further lost.
<garux> im having an issue with kdesu
<Phoul> Will anyone help me out *Please*
<levi> is there anyway to permanently change xmodmap?
<garux> so i cant even update packages to turn on both the prism and wdis wrapper
<garux> im going through the wiki to see if i can find it, rather than bother you guys
<Phoul> Can somone help me?
<Hobbsee> Phoul: kde-look.org?
<Phoul> I looked there and i couldnt find any
<garux> there are a few links via the ubuntu.org site
<garux> some references to artwork
<Phoul> I need a theme
<garux> i dont know if thats what you are looking for
<Phoul> Like a theme manager theme
<garux> but i noticed it in reading through last night
<Hobbsee> kde-themes.org?
<Phoul> That dont even exist
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> couldnt remember if it did or not - knew there was a kde-look and a kde-apps
<Phoul> uhh okay
<garux> http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuArtwork
<garux> try that has some links in there
<garux> or here - http://art.ubuntu.com/
<Phoul> Are there thememanager themes?
<garux> and all the various kde sites are linked on kde.org on the lower left menu.
<garux> i dont know phoul, you will have to go through and read
<ClayG> After trying to install the gaim extended pref's I get this error   http://rafb.net/paste/results/27l2dm82.html
<Hobbsee> Phoul: for the kmenu button only, it's in /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/32x32/apps
<ClayG> There are 4 things there (just to keep it nice and dirty!) to look at
<ClayG> 1-120 : ./configure      
<ClayG> 121-132 : make 
<ClayG> 133-147 : make install
<ClayG> 148-160 : ./INSTALL
<ClayG> dont want anyone to burn their eyes out
<Phoul> Umm
<Phoul> Okay how do i change the button
<Phoul> I see the button in /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/32x32/apps
<Phoul> But what do i do now?
<Hobbsee> find the picture that you want to replace it, name it kmenu.png
<Hobbsee> then "sudo cp /path/to/kmenu.png /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/32x32/apps"
<Phoul> well i have the file
<Phoul> But i think its to big...
<nalioth> ClayG: holy cow what are you running?
<Hobbsee> Phoul: resize it?
<Phoul> Does anyone know a theme manager theme that has the kubuntu button for the kde start?
<Hobbsee> no, but it's easy enough to change
<Phoul> How?...
<Phoul> Becuase its long the button
<Hobbsee> for the kmenu?
<Hobbsee> oh...are you meaning kbfx?
<Hobbsee> !info kbfx
<Phoul> -_-?
<Hobbsee> !kbfx
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Bugger all, i dunno
<Phoul> Its a freakin button 
<Phoul> Shit i will link yall
<garux> hey robot you around?
<Phoul> http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=27314 <-------- thats what i want
<ClayG> what do you mean?
<ClayG> as far as a distro?
<ClayG> or box/hw?
<Phoul> -_-
<Hobbsee> Phoul: well, it would have helped if you'd told us that at the start, unless you did, and i didnt see it
<Hobbsee> you also need kbfx, then can install that button
<Phoul> kbfx
<Hobbsee> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=24898 is the link to kbfx
<Phoul> What download do i use?
<Hobbsee> actually, looks like you're in luck http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=31319
<Hobbsee> someone's made a deb for it
<Hobbsee> otherwise you'd need to compile it
<Hobbsee> !compile
<ubotu> rumour has it, compile is Go and read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall. tar -zxvf tarball, cd blah, ./configure, make, make install or install by hand.  Also, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConfigureMakeMakeInstall.  Ask me about <compiling>
<Knowerrors> Hey all, anybody know how to get Metabar to show in Konq?
<levi> is there any way to change xmodmap permenantly?
<nalioth> ClayG: that program you are trying to compile
<Phoul> How do i uhh use it?
<ClayG> trying to compile the gaim extended pref's
<Delvien> !tell Phoul about checkinstall
<Phoul> I mean i have the .deb what do i do with it
<kkathman> install it
<Delvien> sudo dpkg -i <filename>
<Phoul> Well when i click on it it gives me a error
<Delvien> you have to use a konsole
<kkathman> dont click...use dpkg
<nalioth> Phoul: you dont click deb files. you work with them in a konsole
<Delvien> go to the file with konqueror, copy the address of where the file is. then open a console, type in "cd" then paste the address and hit enter
<Delvien> then sudo dpkg -i <filename        WITHOUT <>
<ClayG> ouch synaptic says i have a broken package and use the broken filter, can't get it to filer anything is there a cli way to see what is broken?
<ClayG> or to at least fix it and see it after <as in named>
<Phoul> How come su - dont work?
<kkathman> cuz it doesnt in ubuntu
<kkathman> use sudo
<Phoul> Dang
<Niomi> is there a CLI file manager?
<ClayG> apititude i think
<ClayG> but spelled right
<ClayG> sorry, tired typing
<kkathman> Niomi: file manager?? Well the various commands would be the file manager I suppose
<sampan> niomi, midnight commander (mc)
<ClayG> oh im sorry, tired thinking to, I was thinking about synaptic 
<Hobbsee> Phoul: use sudo
<kkathman> ClayG: no aptitude is a broken package that is used sometimes to get packages
<Delvien> when does KDE 3.5 release?
<sampan> niomi, i can't remember if mc is installed by default -- but it's a small program if you need to install it (sudo apt-get install mc)
<kkathman> Delvien: check kde.org
<Phoul> Done :)
<Phoul> I think its installed and such now
<Phoul> What do i do now?
<Hobbsee> Delvien: should be fairly soon, i think, check developer.kde.org
<Delvien> When do you think it will be available via adept updates
* kkathman looks at Hobbsee and wonders if shes just going to be my echo tonight
<garux> so im totally lost on this kdesu issue - is there a known bug?
<Niomi> sampan: thanks, i'll check out mc/midnight commander
<Hobbsee> hehe sorry kkathman 
<Phoul> hobbsee
<Phoul> What do i do now?
<Phoul>  31319-kbfx-0.4.8rc2_i386.deb
<Phoul> Thats installed
<kkathman> garux: kdesu is like the equivalent of sudo only in KDE
<sampan> niomi, sure -- np :)  it's very handy for if/when X gets broken and GUI apps are non-functional :D
<ClayG> looks like i need some fltk
<Hobbsee> kkathman: and developer.kde.org is the one that has the release dates
<garux> kkathman it doesnt work
<Hobbsee> i think
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: do you know how to turn on metabar in konq?
<kkathman> garux: yes it does
<Phoul> Hobbsee?
<garux> i have su and sudo in terminal but in NONE of the gui apps
<Phoul> hobbsee can i pm you possibly?
<kkathman> garux: kdesu works...you use it in KDE to run apps under root
<Hobbsee> Phoul: try running kbfx?
<garux> i get conversation with su error failed
<nalioth> ClayG: libfltk*-dev
<Hobbsee> Phoul: no, not accepting PM's at the moment
<Phoul> How do you run kbfx...
<Phoul> I tried it in the run thing
<Phoul> It didnt work
<ClayG> i got some via synaptic
<Hobbsee> in a konsole?  by the run command?  one of them
<ClayG> the one you mentioned and another one that looked like it wouldn't hurt
<Hobbsee> not sure how to run it - havent used it myself
<ClayG> this is a .deb package
<ClayG> install with 
<ClayG> sudo dpkg -i package.name?
<kkathman> garux:  to run Kate for instance under root, simply key alt-F2, then type kdesu kate  then it will prompt for your password
<Phoul> Uhh
<Phoul> I cant seem to run kbfx
<garux> i do that kathman, and get conversation with su failed
<garux> but i can get su in a terminal, which doesnt make sense to me
<kkathman> ahh you have to fix your sudoers file probably
<garux> but if add myself as root in sudoers, then i have the login issue correct?
<Phoul> what do i do with kbfx?
<kkathman> garux no you shouldnt
<garux> it locked me out last night.
<Creamier_Oak> Delvien: nov 29
<Phoul> Anyone?
<Delvien> cool thanks
<ClayG> am i doing this right?
<ClayG> http://rafb.net/paste/results/tZ0Hn298.html
* Niomi licks the CLI and absorbs the tasty goodness
<nalioth> ClayG: what are you doing?
<nalioth> ClayG: why arent you building prozgui?
<nalioth> Niomi: what did happen to your fancy gui?
<ClayG> I thought that it being a .deb package made it sort apt-get-like
<ClayG> sorry new to this
<nalioth> ClayG: no sir. do not use non ubuntu pkgs
<nalioth> ClayG: you'll get the errors you got here
<nalioth> ClayG: it is really easy to build
<fatejudger> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<ClayG> grabbing the source now
<fatejudger> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Creamier_Oak> i used the .deb and it worked ok, but the later versions dont have .deb files
<Creamier_Oak> for prozilla, that is
<ClayG> well is "sudo dpkg -i" 
<ClayG> the proper command to install?
<ClayG> I rather just learn to build, seems like something I'll need
<ClayG> naloith, do i just need to ./conf...make...make inst..../install?
<dakorkster> ClayG: sudo dpkg -i <package>  is used to install qualified .deb packages
<ClayG> is that all that is involved with buiding this source?
<Creamier_Oak> ClayG: there's an installation link on that page :)
<ClayG> haha you are right
<Creamier_Oak> hehe
<Creamier_Oak> i followed it a couple of days ago - it was very useful
<ClayG> looks like that last "make install" needs to be sudo'd
<Creamier_Oak> yeah, seeing as su is just before that
<nalioth> ClayG: it is the proper command to install a deb. just not debian debs
<nalioth> ClayG: that last "make install" shouldnt be used at all
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ClayG about checkinstall
<ClayG> just following the instructions
<ClayG> To install the package, please become root and type, `make install` which would install the files in the /usr/local/bin directory by default.
<nalioth> ClayG: most of the instructions are meant for generic use
<Hobbsee> yeah, so sudo make install
<Hobbsee> "please become root" = sudo on ubuntu/kubuntu
<nalioth> Hobbsee: no ma'am
<nalioth> "sudo checkinstall"
<Hobbsee> or that too
<nalioth> Hobbsee: until you have to chase down a problem after "make install", you wont appreciate checkinstall
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Hobbsee> remind me why i dont compile things often
<ClayG> http://rafb.net/paste/results/TTmGa638.html
<garux> test
<nalioth> ClayG: you are suffereing from easy-script-misery
<Sonny_Wertzik> Does anyone here use inkscape?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ClayG about sources
<nalioth> ClayG: put your sources.list back in official order
<ClayG> grab the one off of ubuntuguide?
<nalioth> ClayG: oh non non nono noononon
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<ClayG> Hehe i need a smoke
<ClayG> want me to bring you guys' one back?>
<Hobbsee> !cig
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but hobbsee needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<Hobbsee> nah, i'll pass
<Sonny_Wertzik> hello.
<Hobbsee> hi
<Sonny_Wertzik> Hobbsee, did u get ur button to work?
<Hobbsee> Sonny_Wertzik: which button was this?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Hobbsee, kbfx button
<Hobbsee> oh, that was Phoul, not me
<Phoul> No i didnt
<Sonny_Wertzik> Hobbsee, oh i thought it was u
<Phoul> I dont know how
<Hobbsee> Sonny_Wertzik: no, but feel free to help Phoul 
<Sonny_Wertzik> Phoul, did u compile it?
<Phoul> compile kbfx?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Hobbsee, ok
<Phoul> It was a .deb
<Hobbsee> Sonny_Wertzik: ther'es a .deb version on kde-apps.org too
<Sonny_Wertzik> Phoul, oh...u found a deb
<Phoul> Yeah
<Phoul> So uhh how do i put the button in?
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya know i have amd64 so i never really look for debs
<Phoul> Can you tell me how to get the icon working or not?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Phoul, ya.....
<Phoul> Okay then what do i do?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Phoul, if u open the control center under apperance and themes it should say kbfx applet
<Phoul> Yup
<Sonny_Wertzik> Phoul, open it and pick ur 3 buttons
<Phoul> Now what
<Phoul> I want the kmenu
<ClayG> would it be ok to enable allof these? in the "default sources?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Phoul, click on one of those little folders and browse your button folder
<Hobbsee> ClayG: from the !repos?  yeah
<Phoul> huh
<Phoul> theme foldure?
<nalioth> ClayG: the ones for breezy will work fine
<Phoul> sonny
<Phoul> Uhh
<Phoul> Which option is the button itself?
<ClayG> ok and hoary?
<ClayG> it's saying it's the "widest used"
<Phoul> like pixmap which one?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Phoul, lets start over....right click your kicker select add to panel>applet>kbfx
<Sonny_Wertzik> let me know when u have got this fdar
<nalioth> ClayG: breezy just released last month
<Phoul> I have it done
<ClayG> I'm using breezy
<Sonny_Wertzik> Phoul, if u open the control center ......under apperance and themes it should say kbfx applet
<ClayG> ok I'm up to date
<Phoul> Done
<Sonny_Wertzik> Phoul, ill wait till u get there
<ClayG> check install should be in the sources?
<Phoul> sonny
<Phoul> done
<Sonny_Wertzik> Phoul, click on one of those little folders on the right and browse your button folder
<Phoul> okay
<Phoul> done
<ClayG> sorry for doubting, again
<Phoul> now what?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Phoul,  just for the sake of doing it pick the same button for normal,hover,and pressed pixmaps
<nalioth> ClayG: after you get your sources.list fixed and update yourapt, you should be able to get checkinstall
<ClayG> i got it already
<Phoul> done
<Sonny_Wertzik> Phoul, i have to log out and log back in for mine to change so u must have to as well
<Phoul> apply?
<ClayG> lol that is why i was saying sorry for doubting again
<Sonny_Wertzik> Phoul, yes apple
<Sonny_Wertzik> apply
<ClayG> this is CLI only <checkinstall> right?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Phoul, i have to log out and log back in for mine to change so u must have to as well
<ClayG> can i just checkinstall -d packagename.deb?
<nalioth> ClayG: correct
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ClayG about checkinstall
<Sonny_Wertzik> anyone here use inscape with breezy?
<Sonny_Wertzik> inkscape with breezy that is.
<ClayG> checkinstall gave errors
<Phoul> It kinda worked...
<nalioth> ClayG: choose y to read the log and paste it please
<Phoul> When i click it it changes back thi
<ClayG> http://rafb.net/paste/results/81qzzt23.html
<Sonny_Wertzik> Phoul, what?
<Phoul> When i click the button
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya...
<Phoul> It goes back to the orignal thing
<Sonny_Wertzik> Phoul, ok then u didnt pick all three buttons
<Phoul> all 3?
<Phoul> I only say to
<Phoul> two
<Sonny_Wertzik> Phoul, all 3 ...u must pick all 3
<Phoul> ohh oops
<Phoul> Didnt see it
<Sonny_Wertzik> Phoul, heh
<nalioth> ClayG: want a hint? you dont need prozgui. it's that simple
<Phoul> Thanks sonny
<Sonny_Wertzik> Phoul, sure...enjoy
<ClayG> ?
<ClayG> What if i'd like it
<ClayG> aww that's cool, you get to add a description using checkinstall
<ClayG> I like that
<nalioth> ClayG: something to look out for, if you are gonna be compiling a lot of things
<nalioth> ClayG: option 3 always need to end in a numerical value
<ClayG> .I dont understand what you mean
<ClayG> nalioth, you mean in checkinstall? the ver#?
<nalioth> ClayG: when you fill in the description, it will offer you 7 or 8 numbered options with the option to change them
<ClayG> yes now it is installed, but how to I use or verify it is here?
<nalioth> verify what is there?
<jesusfish> what's needed in breezy to be able to play DVD's?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jesusfish about dvd
<ClayG> unbeleiveable, you have to compile and <apparently> more just to install a PLUGIN?
<nalioth> ClayG: some pkgs that are not code compliant and you'll need to watch item 3
<nalioth> ClayG: everything you use on linux has been compiled
<ClayG> I guess what I mean is, I'm used to a plugin being something that, well "plug's in"
<nalioth> ClayG: after you compile it, it will 'plug in'
<ClayG> after checkinstall it creates a .deb
<ClayG> can i just sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb?
<ClayG> from here?
<ClayG> just did it, here goes nothing
<nalioth> nope.
<nalioth> checkinstall installs it's own debs
<nalioth> all you have to do is put the .deb somewhere for safe keeping
<ClayG> oh ok, i see that's why it told me it placed a .deb file somewhere
<ClayG> i didnt know if that meant "now go dpkg it"
<ClayG> YES
<ClayG> http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1324151&forum_id=370280
<levi> i added 3.5 to source.list
<levi> and upgraded
<levi> what else do i do
<nalioth> levi: enjoy
<levi> i typed apt-get upgrade
<levi> is that it
<levi> says i have 3.4.3
<Sonny_Wertzik> can someone help me with an inkscape problem?
<nalioth> levi: you'll need to log out and back in
<levi> i did
<Hobbsee> levi: if you do a sudo apt-get update, and then a sudo apt-get upgrade, what does it do?
<Hobbsee> lol...just a few seconds too late
<Hobbsee> levi: if you do a sudo apt-get update, and then a sudo apt-get upgrade, what does it do?
<levi> it updates
<levi> and upgrades
<levi> then i restarted
<levi> and did that again
<levi> andit doesnt do anything
<levi> i mean no upgrading to do
<levi> but kde version says 3.4.3 sssssssstill
<levi> anyone?
<Hobbsee> levi: post your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<levi> hobb i did that correctly
<levi> the one from the webpage
<Hobbsee> it's not commented out?
<levi> nope
<levi> i enabled it
<Hobbsee> levi: konversation --version
<Hobbsee> type that into a konsole, and paste the output
<Hobbsee> er.....ok then endo602 
<Hobbsee> endo602: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list anyway?
<endo602> sorr
<endo602> yeah
<Hobbsee> it's ok :)
<endo602> what is the rul again
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<arthurb> Hi, what repositery should I add to have mp3 ?
<endo602> alright its in
<nalioth> arthurb: universe AND multiverse for maximum satisfaction
<Hobbsee> endo602: link?
<arthurb> I have both
<Hobbsee> ah, i see
<endo602> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4894
<Hobbsee> endo602: do a sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, and just paste the entirity of what it gives you to the pastebin
<takmadeus> greetings
<takmadeus> may I ask you all a favor?
<ClayG> i need a good d/lmanager that is gui
<arthurb> nalioth: then what ?
<Hobbsee> ClayG: IIRC, kget's not bad, but i usually use prozilla (for very large files) or wget for anythign else
<mpma> I've been searching for the means to edit the right-click desktop menu in kubuntu.  Is there an .xml file somewhere or a gui tool for this level of customization?  
<endo602> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4895
<takmadeus> is there someone in here with write access to the repositories?
<arthurb> i have gestreamer0.8-mad yet amarok still complains
<Hobbsee> endo602: why dont you get rid of all the stuff in your current /etc/apt/sources.list, and replace it with the stuff here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4896
<_sara> arthur do you also have the akode-mpeg  package (sorry to bump)http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<foda> how do you install an icon theme? I downloaded  some emoticons for kopete from kde-look, then went to the control panel -> icons, but am not sure which of the files in folder to install.
<foda> what would it end in?
<Hobbsee> foda: .tar.gz i think
<Hobbsee> foda: and you want to go into kopete, configure, appearance, install theme file
<Hobbsee> you dont have to untar it first
<foda> ah
<Hobbsee> :)
<foda> no untaring
<Hobbsee> yep
<foda> i see
<foda> thanks
<Hobbsee> it'll take the .tar.gz - very useful of it
<Hobbsee> no problems :)
<mpma> has anyone succesfully added items to the rightclick menu on the desktop ???
<Hobbsee> foda: which emoticon theme did you install, btw?
<foda> aaaaaaahhhhhhhhh...  i like kde so much, everything is easier than you think it is
<Hobbsee> hehe i know!  it's great!
<foda> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=10554
<Hobbsee> foda: pretty
<endo602> Hobbsee: same deal
<endo602> no differnt
<Hobbsee> endo602: yeah, it wont make much difference, but it cleans up your sources list a lot!
<endo602> yeah
<endo602> so what will i do
<Hobbsee> endo602: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, log out, then log back in
<endo602> ok
<endo602> but it says some packages were held back
<Hobbsee> even with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<nalioth> i smell non official pkgs or repos
<Hobbsee> nalioth: only seveas' ones, wine, and kde3.5
<nalioth> Hobbsee: that you know of
<Hobbsee> nalioth: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4896 was what it got changed to, assuming it got done correctly
<nalioth> Hobbsee: but u dont know what has been installed in the past
<Hobbsee> true
<foda> The file "/home/foda/10554-crystalmess svg.tar.gz" is not a valid emoticon theme
<foda> :(
<Hobbsee> foda: does it load anyway, even though it says that?  the msn7 one does
<foda> doesn't seem to
<Hobbsee> hmmmm
<foda> how do you get the msn7 one's?
<chaoticgeek> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> rumour has it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Hobbsee> foda: it's on kde-look.org i think - google finds it
<foda> thanks
<chaoticgeek> hey guys, what is the name of the firefox mplayer plugin?
<chaoticgeek> I cant remember what it is for apt-get
<Hobbsee> chaoticgeek: apt-cache search firefox mplayer
<foda> that's why aptitude is your friend... or at least it's my friend
<ClayG> Hey does the ubuntuguide go over DMA on drives?
<Hobbsee> mozilla-mplayer
<Hobbsee> chaoticgeek: mozilla-mplayer
<chaoticgeek> ahhh
<chaoticgeek> thanks
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> apt-cache search mplayer finds it
<ClayG> For the life of me I couldnt figure out what was causing my dvd player to flash on and off and take over a half hour to burn a dvd
<chaoticgeek> that could be why I didnt find in in a serch for firefox
<Hobbsee> true
<ClayG> no it's smooth sailing, and I'd hate to use this as a benchmark but it's coming *close* to windows performance
<ClayG> lol
<Hobbsee> lol
<ClayG> and that is something the automatix script had in it
<nalioth> ClayG: please use help.ubuntu.com
<ClayG> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<nalioth> ClayG: ubuntuguide was written for warty warthog (over a year old now) and hasnt been upgraded much to reflect the changes in ubuntu
<nalioth> ClayG: using ubuntuguide will have the same effect as those scripts
<ClayG> show me the reply when someone bad mouths ubuntuguide
<ClayG> It says something abotu ubuntuguide being so good it's included in the distro in "help"
<ClayG> or something to that effect
<ClayG> is that outdated?
<nalioth> no. read it carefully.
<Hobbsee> ClayG: the help system in ubuntu's modified off that
<ClayG> I can't read it, I dont know the trigger
<ClayG> not that above
<nalioth> ClayG: you just triggered it
<ClayG> there is another I've seen
<Hobbsee> in actual fact, i will usually go to the ubuntu guide for a specific set of commands, if i know them to be in date, and still working
<Hobbsee> ClayG: someone keeps changing it, it seems
<ClayG> no it was something like "I heard you/someone was badmouthing ubuntu guide"
<nalioth> ClayG: that is a new response, use !faq
<ClayG> then goes on about it being in the distro
<nalioth> the format IS in the distro, but it is updated to reflect modern ubuntu
<ClayG> What is the most current besides irc, is the forum decent?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> should be
<ClayG> Hey guys, new Shield commercial is coming on
<ClayG> You know you like The Shield
<nalioth> ClayG: you should talk about the shield in #kubuntu-offtopic 
<ClayG> oh, I thought i was there, sorry lol
<Hobbsee> lol
<foda> ClayG: the forum is really great, best linux related forum i've ever used
<thompa-A> hi
<Hobbsee> hi
<thompa-A> anyone running dapper?
<Hobbsee> yes
<thompa-A> im running Dapper from ubuntu, when i go to install kubuntu desktop it wants to remove ubuntu desktop and openoffice
<crimsun> that's expected.
<crimsun> things are in flux atm due to a number of different transitions
<crimsun> it's best to remain with Breezy
<thompa-A> is breezy going to get kde 3.5?
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> well, kde3.5 is KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/dycgf
<Hobbsee> you can get it now
<Hobbsee> and i'm assuming it will get backported when it is fully released
<thompa-A> thanks
<Delvien> How does one edit the GRUB boottable
<Delvien> i have 3 instances of linux on there for soem reason
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: probably from doing dist-upgrade's you new kernels from updates get installed.
<Hobbsee> Delvien: one could well be a recovery one, too
<Delvien> aye thats what it is
<Delvien> i upgraded (without knowing it) to i686, then it just recently did the kernal update
<thunderbolt> anyone have a recommendation for a good laptop for kubuntu?
<yikes> all i did was uninstall the old kernels
<yikes> and kept updated kernel installed
<Delvien> how do i install rpm files, i forget
<thunderbolt> Delvien: use alien.
<Delvien> seeing if a SUSE app will work
<thunderbolt> Delvien: I've forgotten the exact steps, I'm sorry to say, but alien will convert a .rpm into a .deb
<Delvien> ah kk
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: pretty unlikely since it's probably compiled against different version libs.
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: alien -d [filename] 
<Delvien> LeeJunFan aye, but its based on PowernowD , but its a Suse app
<Delvien> so hopefully
<takmadeus> hello
<takmadeus> I have a question..... can anyone make a posty in the forums for me?
<takmadeus> right now I am in a hurry, so I cannot register
<Delvien> Anyone find a better battery monitor than klaptop?
<Delvien> i like the gnome one :(
<thrice`> hrm...i've got a general question
<thrice`> are KDE releases compiled for the current stable branch?  say, if I run breezy, will KDE 3.5 be compiled for it, or must I wait for dapper's release
<thrice`> or risk using it's oh-so-unstable pre-release :)
<troy> it should eventually be created as a backport, I assume
<troy> I'm more concerned about somehow getting a better way to run 32bit on 64bit - right now it just stinks
<thrice`> of course...64 is still so fresh
<troy> yeah, but right now you have to chroot to run 32bit, when really installing the 64 and 32 bit libs side-by-side should be realistic -- many other distros pull it off smoothly
<nalioth> thrice`: if you're patient, 3.5 will show up in backports for breezy
<thrice`> nalioth, just curious how that works :)
<nalioth> how what works?
<nalioth> programs destined to ship with dapper that are compiled for breezy are 'back ported' to breezy
<thrice`> nalioth, no no, kde releases in general
<thrice`> i usually compile kde myself on slack...just curious, as this version (and KDE4) are going to be pretty big
<nalioth> you'll have to ask some one more familiar with kubuntu
<troy> thrice`: 6.04 will ship with 3.5 - then we wait until 4, which could be another year at least methinks
<troy> likely 6.10 will ship with 3.5.x as well
<thrice`> troy, dunno about that...it's being developed WITH 3.5
<troy> thrice`: trust me, they haven't even got all of kde 3.5's existing code ported to QT4 yet
<troy> I've been involved with kde since 1.1.x - it was the same story for kde 2.0 and 3.0
<thrice`> troy, ah
<thrice`> troy, i have only been using linux 2 years :(
* troy used to have KDE CVS write access, during the 2.0 series... long time ago :P let it fall into disuse
<thrice`> troy, which distro did you start on?
<troy> thrice`: lets see.... redhat 5.0 I think with kde 1.0alpha :)
<troy> then mandrake, until version 7.x, then slackware for a while, then freebsd for an age -- and now kubuntu :P
<thrice`> ah; only slack here
<thrice`> tried mandrake, red hat, suse...sort of a joke after being breed on slackware :)
<troy> I use slackware where appropriate, and if I want a high level of control over what I install without a package manager screaming at me
<thrice`> yes...it's VERY hard for me to turn to a distro with a package manager
<thrice`> I feel so ... not in control
<troy> I only got involved in kubuntu after looking for a newbie friendly install for my gf's laptop - she got sick of windows :)
<thrice`> interesting
<thrice`> ubuntu IS very easy to use
<troy> anyway, sleep beckons....
* troy ZZzzz
<thrice`> see ya
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<_grant> Hey guys, anyone alive tonight?
<_grant> No one at their keyboard?
<crimsun> nope, no one.
<_grant> hehe, heya
<_grant> I just migrated from fedora and am used to yum, I see Kubuntu has "adept" which appears to be like yumex, but I can't seem to  find the mp3 file fixes on it such as the kopete FAQ would suggest. Any pointers?
<_grant> *Kubuntu sorry
<c0rrupt> hello, how can i remove xorg from running everytime i boot- to just have a console login?
<NitaS> I have few questions, could you help me!!??
<Tm_T> atk-keskus: vai viel keskus
<enrique> hi good morning from spain
<damnhil> can u run mono in ubuntu?
<enrique> no
<robotgeek> damnhil: yes
<damnhil> robotgeek, I got error: Could not exec wineserver. Help!
<robotgeek> damnhil: i am not sure what you are talking about.  
<damnhil> robotgeek, I got error: Could not exec wineserver when I ran mono program.exe which required winform
<robotgeek> damnhil: i don't use windows/wine, sorry
<damnhil> how do I enable local users to write in vsftpd?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<emagoct> hi
<emagoct> I've just installed Kubuntu and I haven't been asked for root's password!
<emagoct> Do you use the root account at all?
<sampan> emagoct, no -- (k)ubuntu uses sudo (with your own pw), not root
<sampan> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<emagoct> Thanks! I'm reading it quickly. When I launch an application with root privileges from the menu, the password window popups
<emagoct> but when I enter my user's password, it doesn't work
<sampan> hrmmm ... do you get a "conversation with su failed" error? or something else?
<emagoct> no, just the same password window with the box empty
<emagoct> I haven't tried sudo at the konsole yet
<acvardar> looking for somebody who can advise me in openvpn or other vpn client set up, i cannot connect to my vpn server under kubuntu
<emagoct> have you tried freeS/WAN?
<acvardar> what is it ?
<emagoct> It's a client and server vpn program
<emagoct> it uses IPSec, I think, instead of SSL
<acvardar> again a client server combo :( 
<acvardar> isnt there any easy to use client only thing around?
<emagoct> i don't know if FreeS/WAN can be used as a client-only vpn
<acvardar> maybe i am looking for the wrong thing, what i need is to connect to an internet service provider through vpn vonnection, they gave me a vpn address and a DNS to be used with VPN. for local web sites i have another dns.
<acvardar> how can i connect to this vpn and see my web browser to seet his vpn as my internet gateway?
<nikkia> acvardar: IPsec should be built into the kernel.... it should just be a matter of configuration
<acvardar> yes, but how to ?
<nikkia> no idea, i'm stuck with pptp vpns i'm afraid
<emagoct> have you tried openvpn and failed?
<acvardar> not actually i have just installed openvpn an hour ago, trying to enter teh commands correctly but the pasrameters are confusing, i could not succeed.
<acvardar> sorry typoos.
<nikkia> openvpn uses ssh not ipsec, afaik
<emagoct> I'm afraid I can't help you there. I'm connecting to my vpn with a Windows program for the time being
<nikkia> well, ssl, practically the same thing :)
<nikkia> you're going to want frees/wan or the openbsd ipsec stuff for an ipsec vpn, i suspect
<emagoct> does freebsd have ipsec as well?
<nikkia> emagoct: by 'openbsd ipsec stuff' i don't mean 'install openbsd', as you may or may not be aware, a lot of security tools come from the openbsd project, ssh for example
<emagoct> I see
<nikkia> i imagine that freebsd has the ipsec tools from openbsd available, just like linux, just as both have openssh available
<emagoct> acvardar, FreeS/WAN needs to be installed at both client and server
<emagoct> it won't help you unless your ISP has it for its vpn
<nikkia> emagoct: yes, but if they're using ipsec vpn, its likely either frees/wan or the openbsd tools
<emagoct> I see
<nikkia> sadly without knowing which it is, its probably going to be trial and error
<Telex4> can I safely install the KDE 3.5 RC 1 packages without getting rid of the stable 3.4.3 packages?
<paines> hi 
<paines> i have a problem with licq. i can connect ones(the first time), and after I have closed the connection and start up again, I cannot connect any more
<hettar> ANyone know of an easy way to get the newer ALSA 1.0.10 release working on kubuntu ?
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can i turn on the 3d accelaration?
<_djdarkman> no one knows how to enable 3d accelaration for my video card?
<Telex4> DjDarkman: what type of card is it?
<DjDarkman> Nvidia geforce 4 mx 440
<Tm_T> haha
<Telex4> DjDarkman: do you have the nvidia driver installed?
<DjDarkman> yes
<Telex4> DjDarkman: and do you know if X is using that driver at the moment?
<DjDarkman> well i think so ,cause i`m in kde
<DjDarkman> how can i configure the 
<DjDarkman> 3d acceleration?
<Telex4> DjDarkman: ok, try this: open up konsole and type 'grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf', hit enter, and tell me what it comes back with
<Telex4> DjDarkman: that will tell you what driver you're using at the moment
<DjDarkman>        Driver          "nvidia"
<Telex4> DjDarkman: ok, now try running 'glxgears'
<DjDarkman> it runs
<Telex4> ok, try 'glxgears -printfps'
<DjDarkman> ...
<DjDarkman> 9379 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1875.716 FPS
<DjDarkman> 4223 frames in 5.0 seconds = 844.389 FPS
<DjDarkman> 4191 frames in 5.0 seconds = 838.156 FPS
<DjDarkman> ...
<Telex4> DjDarkman: ok, so 3d acceleration is working
<nikkia> that's awful low for accelerated 3d
<Telex4> bear in mind that glxgears is NOT a reliable benchmark
<nikkia> Telex4: its not, but anything below 5000 fps on a recent video card would suggest software 3d
<DjDarkman> Telex4: i have a cedega installed and it says that its not working
<nikkia> looking at the top of the output from glxinfo would be more suitable
<nikkia> particularly whether or not Direct Rendering is enabled, and who the GL vendor string is
<Telex4> DjDarkman: run 'glxinfo | grep vendor' and print the results here
<nikkia> Telex4: Direct Rendering is equally important
<nikkia> its posssible to configure nvidia's driver to be using their GLX, but still not use hardware 3d
<Telex4> nikkia: one step at a time :) 
<DjDarkman> let me show u something http://djdarkman.tx.hu/snapshot12.png
<DjDarkman> djdarkman@Darknet:~$ glxinfo | grep vendor
<DjDarkman> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<DjDarkman> client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<DjDarkman> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<nikkia> DjDarkman: now check the direct rendering setting
<Telex4> DjDarkman: try: 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<nikkia> DjDarkman: just do 'glxinfo | less' and look for the 3rd or 4th line
<DjDarkman> djdarkman@Darknet:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<DjDarkman> direct rendering: Yes
<nikkia> is it a geforce 2 card by any chance ?
<DjDarkman> direct rendering: Yes
<DjDarkman> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<DjDarkman> no ,i told u its a mx440
<nikkia> DjDarkman: the MX440 is a geforce 2 really, but that shouldn't matter, i think the geforce 4mx is still supported by the new drivers
<nikkia> (nvidia discontinued h/w 3d support on a LOT of cards prior to the geforce 4 series a few months back)
<DjDarkman> its a gefore 4 mx 440
<Telex4> DjDarkman: can you post the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf to your web site, then send us the URL?
<nikkia> DjDarkman: nvidia cheated with the geforce 4 mx series, they're actually a geforce 2 with some improvements, but i believe they're still supported
<DjDarkman> ytes Telex4 
<DjDarkman> i hope so nikkia 
<nikkia> DjDarkman: the fact that they stopped supporting cards at all is very frustrating, but i sort of understand their reasons
<DjDarkman> http://djdarkman.tx.hu/xorg.conf
<DjDarkman> nikkia: does that mean that maybe i should get an older driver?
<Telex4> DjDarkman: also, while I have a look at this, run 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx' just in case it's not installed
<nikkia> DjDarkman: no, you should be ok, the geforce 4mx are stll supported
<nikkia> i'm not actually sure cedega is telling the truth though
<Telex4> DjDarkman: "The requested URL /xorg.conf was not found on this server."
<DjDarkman> w8 Telex4 plz
<paines> sorry to jump into this discussion, but he getting more than 800 fps in glxgears, which isn't much, buit abolsutly an idencation for hardware rendering, in software you get maximum of 300-400. and the stupid cedega tool is blabberin shit, cause it also told me that 3d acceleration isn't working, which isn't true.
<DjDarkman> try again Telex4 
<paines> otherwise i wouldn't be able to play quake 4 and rest of the games
<nikkia> paines: i've gotten 1200-1300 out of software 3d on glxgears before...
<paines> in software ?
<nikkia> yes, from mesa
<DjDarkman> nvidia-glx is installed
<Telex4> DjDarkman: aha, ok, run 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<paines> hmmm, on a quadro pentium 4 or what ?
<nikkia> paines: it was a dual CPU box, yes
<Telex4> then put a comment symbol '#' before the following lines:
<Telex4> 	Load	"GLcore"
<Telex4> 	Load	"dri"
<paines> nikkia, aha. okay. 
<paines> nikkia, thanks for info
<nikkia> paines: i consider 800-2000 an area where it 'could be software, could be h/w, hard to tell without more information'
<nikkia> any recent card should be WAY higher than that, anyway
<DjDarkman> Telex4: done
<paines> nikkia, i ,made the experience that on evry cpu I seen so far(only single cpu boxes) software rendering never was about 400  fps. so I considered evrything about 500 as hardware rendering
<Telex4> DjDarkman: ok, now you'll need to restart X for this to take effect... log out, then just to be sure hit Ctrl+alt+Backspace (restarts X), then log in again... now X will definitely just use nvidia's 3d acceleration... if Cedega still complains, I'd suggest you post to www.ubuntuforums.org explaining what you've tried so far
<DjDarkman> ok brb
<nikkia> paines: its probably a similar assumption that cedega is making :)
<paines> nikkia, haha. that could be the reason
<Telex4> now, can anyone tell me if I can safely install the kde 3.5 rc1 packages without affecting kde 3.4, or will they remove 3.4 in the process of installing 3.5rc1?
<raphink> if you update kde with package then it will remove kde 3.4 for sure
<raphink> unless you create a chroot and install in it
<raphink> or a double boot if you prefer
<raphink> s/package/packages/
<Telex4> raphink: ok, thanks... it's a shame it can't handle parallel installs.
<raphink> sure it can Telex4 
<raphink> if you know how to do it as I said
<raphink> using either a second system or a double boot
<raphink> sorry
<ajus> i can't read a fat16 usb disk on breezy... help please
<raphink> s/double boot/chroot/
<raphink> which is more or less the same 
<Telex4> raphink: yeah, ok, it's a shame it can't make it easy for users to have both installed without recourse to chroots :)
<raphink> well most users shouldn't have to install two kde versions
<raphink> Telex4: you can also choose to build KDE, put it in a folder, and then set your $KDEPATH
<raphink> ajus: what do you get?
<ajus> konquror pops out saying no such device "sda1"
<raphink> ajus: paste your /etc/fstab into a pastebin
<Telex4> raphink: I'm aware of this ;) I'm trying to get a quick 3.5rc1 desktop up so I can put some finishing touches to the official kde 3.5 promotional materials... :)
<raphink> Telex4: upgrade then
<DjDarkman> hmmm still cedega says that its not working
<DjDarkman> but those glx tests run fast on cedega
<Telex4> DjDarkman: I have to go, maybe someone else can help, if not then try the forums
<DjDarkman> k 10x Telex4 
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> all the pastebins seem down :(
<raphink> ajus: paste me your /etc/fstab as PM
<raphink> or : http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/
<raphink> this one still works 
<ajus> raphink: pasted it in http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/436713
<raphink> oh it works again :)
<ajus> ;)
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> weird
<raphink> ajus: in a console
<raphink> type
<raphink> sudo mount -f fat16 /dev/sda1 /media/floppy0 
<raphink> (gonna try it on floppy since it exists at least ;) )
<nikkia> DjDarkman: i wouldn't worry too much about cedega's tests, just try a game, if it works, it works :)
<nikkia> DjDarkman: and let me tell you something... i use cedega here, but don't use kubuntu on my desktop, the Point2Play installer wouldn't even run until i hacked the script to handle not knowing what distribution you're running, so i wouldn't put much/any faith in the script's ability to be accurate :)
<ajus> raphink: i pasted the result
<raphink> ajus: oops ;)
<raphink> it's -t , not -f
<raphink> sorry
<raphink> ;)
<ajus> ok.. i'll try again :)
<nikkia> raphink: i'd suggest vfat over fat16 as the fs type too
<DjDarkman> nikkia: i`m using the newes version of kubuntu
<raphink> hmmm right
<raphink> well mount suggested it too ;)
<raphink> it seems
<DjDarkman> nikkia: and i`ve never used cedega before and i want to make sure that it`s running before i buy it
<ajus> so hould i change it to vfat?
<nikkia> raphink: i wouldn't be surprised if the old fat12/fat16 fs types have been made to reference vfat instead, there's really no need for those old filesystem modules anymore
<raphink> yes nikkia 
<nikkia> DjDarkman: the best way to do that, is to test it with an actual game
<raphink> ajus: try with vfat
<DjDarkman> does someone uses opera on kubuntu?
<nikkia> DjDarkman: yes, i do
<DjDarkman> nikkia: witch version?
<nikkia> i use opera on all my PCs, some of which run kubuntu :)
<ajus> it says "mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist"
<nikkia> DjDarkman: of opera? or kubuntu ?
<DjDarkman> of opera
<nikkia> 8.5 of course
<DjDarkman> will u look at something for me?
<nikkia> altho i didn't see 8.51 was out :)
<nikkia> DjDarkman: sure, what?
<DjDarkman> w8 i must put it on my webserver first
<DjDarkman> http://djdarkman.tx.hu/snapshot13.png
<ajus> raphink: changet to vfat and it says "mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist"
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> strange
<DjDarkman> pls look@this and tell me what is wrong
<raphink> wait a min
<ajus> maybe breezy doesn't support older fat anymore..
<nikkia> DjDarkman: apart from the web server speed ?
<DjDarkman> is it fast enough now?
<nikkia> DjDarkman: yes :)
<nikkia> DjDarkman: you need to install 'motif' or lesstif :)
<nikkia> DjDarkman: some plugins use the motifwrapper which depends on either real motif, or lesstif
<DjDarkman> but where do i gant one that worx?
<raphink> ajus: it's not about fat, it's about usb it seems
<DjDarkman> but where do i get one that worx?
<nikkia> DjDarkman: just install 'lesstif' from kubuntu
<nikkia> !info lesstif
<raphink> do you have usbview installed ajus ?
<nikkia> !find lesstif
<DjDarkman> ohh so that`s it
<ajus> raphink: but my other usb disk with fat 32 working fine
<nikkia> lesstif-bin and so on, apparently
<raphink> hmm
<nikkia> actually 'lesstif2' is probably the package you want
<raphink> ajus: and this fat16 works on windows ?
<nikkia> !info lesstif2
<ubotu> lesstif2: (OSF/Motif 2.1 implementation released under LGPL), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 1:0.93.94-11.4ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 653 kB, Installed size: 1620 kB
<ajus> raphink: yes flawlessly
<nikkia> you need 'universe' enabled in your sources.list
<raphink> ajus: weird
<DjDarkman> i have it enabled
<raphink> ajus: why don't you format this key to fat32 ? ;)
<DjDarkman> than i should sudo apt-get install lesstif2 ?
<nikkia> DjDarkman: i imagine so
<ajus> raphink: i still use it fat16 for my symbian phone
<raphink> ic
<nikkia> DjDarkman: i tend to prefer to use aptitude, as it lets me see the dependancies a little clearer, but apt-get'ing lesstif2 should do the job
<raphink> :s
<ajus> raphink: could it be breezy doesn't support it?
<raphink> I doubt so ajus 
<DjDarkman> djdarkman@Darknet:~$ sudo apt-get install lesstif2
<DjDarkman> Reading package lists... Done
<DjDarkman> Building dependency tree... Done
<DjDarkman> lesstif2 is already the newest version.
<raphink> breezy should support fat16 imo
<ajus> raphink: do you think if i reinstall breezy would be any good?
<DjDarkman> but still i get the error from opera
<raphink> ajus: since this is not a kubuntu-specific issue, ask on #ubuntu maybe
<raphink> there'll be more people to answer ;)
<ajus> oh.. ok.. thanks
<ajus> raphink: thanks alot :)... one more question.. it seems can't go to standby mode, my laptop.. what should i do?
<DjDarkman> nikkia: what should i try next?
<nikkia> DjDarkman: with what?
<nikkia> oh, sorry, didn't see that, hmmm
<raphink> ajus: I'm not good with laptops and hibernation is a pb on all distros, so ask on  #ubuntu aswell
<DjDarkman> it was installed already and i get the same error
<ajus> raphink: ok.. thanks :)
<nikkia> DjDarkman: i dunno, maybe install the other lesstif, lesstif-bin which should be lesstif1
<Hobbsee> ajus: havent tried it, but people have had some success with suspend2
<Hobbsee> !suspend2
<ubotu> Hobbsee: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Hobbsee> which has been mentioned in a howto on ubuntu forums
<DjDarkman> all of them are installed
<DjDarkman> lesstif1
<DjDarkman> lesstif2
<DjDarkman> lesstif-bin ...
<raphink> !hibernation
<ubotu> methinks hibernation is started using the /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh script.
<raphink> !suspend
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, raphink
<acvardar> Hi! I am have prepared a GUI application running on kubuntu using qt, which also has opengl on it, but to make it faster i want to make it independent of gnome. which x environment should i use, or can i make it running without x environment?
<raphink> ?!
<raphink> acvardar: how does it depend on gnome?
<raphink> acvardar: and /join #kubuntu-devel for that rather
<raphink> or #kde-devel
<acvardar> kde i mean ;)
<raphink> oh 
<raphink> you mean you want to make a qt app that doesn't depend on kde ?
<acvardar> yes
<raphink> why?
<acvardar> because kde is slow
<raphink> then program in gtk
<ajus> Hobbsee: where can i find suspend2?
<raphink> ;)
<acvardar> as i heard there are more compact versions
<raphink> acvardar: ask that on #kde-devel
<raphink> I doubt this is a nice idea though
<Hobbsee> ajus: search on ubuntuforums.org
<raphink> ;)
<Hobbsee> as in, i dont have the direct link
<nikkia> acvardar: why are you trying to mix Qt and OpenGL ?
<nikkia> ie, what is it you need from Qt?
<acvardar> its a kiosk application that has some buttons, tabs, sliders and an opengl model.
<acvardar> so i use sliders etc. from qt. and qt designer is quite easy to use.
<nikkia> acvardar: as someone that writes such applications for a living, let me tell you: mixing a higher-level API widgets with OpenGL rarely works, you're probably better off coding your own widgets in OpenGL :)
<nikkia> 3d contexts mixed with plain drawing contexts just end up being messy and slow, whether its win32+d3d, mfc+d3d, win32+opengl, qt+opengl, gtk+opengl, etc...
<acvardar> i have the same application running on windows and written with cpp+c# works fine under windows xp.
<acvardar> now i am porting this app.
<gath> hello
<gath> how i can listen some mp3 with amarok on kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> !multimedia
<ubotu> somebody said multimedia was for codecs,  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<gath> thank you, i`ll will try it
<Hobbsee> no problems
<gath> no i have probems to install it
<Hobbsee> gath: what problems?
<gath> E: Konnte Lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock nicht bekommen - open (11 Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfgbar)
<gath> Hobbsee: in german: 
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> close synaptic/adept/any other apt-get windows
<Hobbsee> gath: my german is rather rusty lol, but I know what the error is
<gath> ok
<gath> so i load everthing over apt-get
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> or adept only
<Hobbsee> you can only have one open at a time
<gath> and how i close it?
<Hobbsee> the close button, at the top of the screen?
<gath> or go on 
<gath> yes i did it
<gath> and opend again
<Hobbsee> now try the command in apt-get again, that the wiki page told you
<Hobbsee> yep
<gath> the same problem
<Hobbsee> *looks at error message*
<Hobbsee> the resources is not....verfugbar....hmmm...
<Hobbsee> it's a couldnt lock the directory
<gath> i think, i only have to restart the installation, but i don`t knoe the right command
<gath> maybe dpkg -l
<Hobbsee> gath: sudo apt-get update
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get upgrade
<gath> the same problem
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Dark_Sith> hello peeps
<Hobbsee> hi
<sam^> hi, how do I add imap support to kmail?
<Hobbsee> sam^: ah, imap's already in kmail, i think
<sam^> I thought so as well, but everytime I try to access my IMAP folders, it says the "process imap cannot be started"
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> you might want to ask in #kde
<sam^> I had to install kdepim-kio-plugins
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<ogra> amu, ping
<_jose> hi all, i have problems installing java runtime environmet in firefox
<_jose> anyone could please help me?
<raingrove> does anyone know why the sound is not so responsive (it lags a little) in kubuntu?
<ogra> _jose, sudo apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin (from multiverse)
<_jose> sorry, i get an error saying that it is not possible to find the package
<raingrove> _jose u must make sure that mutliverse is enabled
<ogra> you need mutiverse enabled
<_jose> ok, how can i enable it? (i just installed kubuntu today, i come from fedora)
<dipnlik_> !scanner
<ubotu> dipnlik_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<dipnlik_> !sane
<ubotu> dipnlik_: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<dipnlik_> can anyone point me to a scanner howto, or can I just install sane and run it?
<raingrove> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?highlight=%28repositories%29
<raingrove> _jose : go there and scroll down to kubuntu part
<_jose> ok, thanks
<_jose> and another question... when choosing between ubuntu and kubuntu, i read that it is possible to choose gnome or kde when starting a new session
<_jose> but i can only choose kde, how can i change it?
<_jose> ok, multiverse is enabled...
<_jose> but still the same problem
<mth`MAW> Hi
<jjesse> hello
<slow-motion> hallo
<libben> ive placed Azerus folder in /usr/local/Azureus and symlinked the exec file to /usr/local/bin and when i try to tab it in terminal it works, and when i hit enter it fails to start. is this because it starts the file from /usr/local/bin and it tries to load the jar files that are in /usr/local/Azureus? is there anyway to tell the symlinked file it should start from the azureus folder?
<neoncode> Hey i'm not sure if this is strictly the right chanel but does Unreal Tournament 2004 install on linux from the disk? I heard it did?
<Kamping_Kaiser> IIRC you download an installer, which then uses the packages on the disc
<neoncode> IIRC?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if i remember correctly
<neoncode> What's IIRC?
<neoncode> Ohh
<neoncode> I asked ubotu.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<pointwood> that's probably bash.org worthy :)
<neoncode> >_<
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<dipnlik> LOL!!!
<neoncode> Is somone going to try to submit it then?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nah, we will just tell you we will and watch you stew
<Chousuke> If that's bash.org-worthy, no wonder bash.org quotes mostly suck :P
<pointwood> hehe
<dipnlik> Chousuke: you can always vote negatively :P
<Chousuke> dipnlik: half of the quotes should be voted off the site :P
<stupendo44> there was just a new minor kernel update, wasn't there? Do I need to restart for it to be useful?
<dipnlik> Chousuke: read only the top ones via RSS :)
<Chousuke> nah.
<Chousuke> Finnish ircquotes are better ;P
<dipnlik> Chousuke: link?
<Chousuke> dipnlik: You understand Finnish? :P
<Chousuke> (/whois is busy, too)
<skypa> any of you guys know a nice ubuntu related documentation about software suspend?
<neoncode> software suspend?
<skypa> yes
<ice9> I'm having trouble with k3b ? 
<ClayG> Dont know any docs, and most of my stuff is a dirty method, do you mean in CLI?
<dipnlik> Chousuke: sorry, I thought about english quotes on a finnish website
<ice9> everytime I try to burn I get an error that say 
<ice9> cdrecord does not have permissions to access this device 
<skypa> ClayG, I want to set it up, I assume CLI is the way to go then :p
<ice9> so i tried k3bsetup2 
<Chousuke> dipnlik: nah. ;P
<ice9> everytime I try to open that up its blank ? 
<ice9> anyone know what I could do to solve this problem 
<ClayG> skypa, I am asking do you mean suspend as in you start a program in CLI, maybe a text edit then drop back out of it into CLI but the program is in the background?
<skypa> heh, nah ClayG 
<ClayG> and get back into it? The guys in offtopic last night said screen is a better way, but I have been using the old ctrl-z  / fg combo
<skypa> the suspend I'm talking about is writing your swap partition to the harddrive and turn off power
<skypa> while recovering the swap partition on boot-up 
<_jose> hi all, anyone could help me with j2re and firefox in kubuntu?
<ClayG> Hmm not familar with that, Sorry.
<skypa> np :)
<skypa> just for the record: http://wiki.suspend2.net/DistroAndHardwareSetup/Ubuntu_Breezy_Badger
<ClayG> Nalioth<when awake>, Hobbsee, robotgeek ; look for them they have been able to help me alot
<_jose> i have followed some tutorials, but still firefox is saying that i there is a plugin missing...
<ClayG> that's a bitch
<ClayG> the j2r with firefox, says to install then it says you need to manually install
<_jose> yes, i download it from sun web page
<_jose> and did all the instructions
<_jose> i activated java in the preferences of firefox
<_jose> but it is still asking for plugins...
<ClayG> Honestly I dont remember how I fixed that. I think I took the easy route and just apt-get'ed it.  Have you searched synaptic or apt-get for a j2r-firefox-plugin?
<ClayG> I only realized i needed it to access my hushmail
<ClayG> I dont use java that much
<_jose> yes... i need it for my bank web page...
<_jose> but i did the same steps in fedora and it worked without problems..
<_jose> i tryed apt-get but it didn't find anything...
<ClayG> What is you bank account name and password, I'll check it for you
<_jose> jeje :D
<_jose> ok
<ClayG> heh
<skypa> I was wondering, the dialog which pops up when conecting i.e. a mass storage device.. would it be possible to give that dialog a sound while appearing?
<skypa> oh, and I don't know if the dialog is kde 3.5 specific :>
<_jose> ok, i will try to do it again from the begining... i will inform if i get it done...
<_jose> BTW, i have also problems with amarok-xine!
<ClayG> amarok-xine?
<ClayG> I thought were 2 seperate programs
<_jose> i have installed also amarok.xine, i can choose the engine xine in amarok, but when trying to play mp3, it is not working...
<_jose> there is a plugin so amarok can play mp3
<ClayG> shit, any of you guys install deb packages?
<ClayG> One of the guys on OT told me not to mess with non-ubuntu packages
<skypa> _jose, install libmad0
<skypa> it enables the mp3 support
<_jose> ah, thanks
<_jose> for amarok?
<skypa> for everything :
<skypa> :)
<_jose> ah, good :D
<_jose> ok, i did, how can i choose now that engine in amarok? it doesn't appear on the list
<skypa> well, what engine can you choose?
<skypa> gstreamer at least?
<_jose> gstreamer and xine
<_jose> yes
<_jose> but it doesn't play the mp3's either...
<_jose> it is just jumping from song to song in the play list
<_jose> ok! now it works with the xine engine!!
<_jose> thanks :D
<skypa> yw :)
<_jose> and now the last question :D how can i set up gnome in kubuntu?
<_jose> i installed gnome desktop using the package manager
<jocho> help with konqueror + flash plugin
<_jose> but i don't know how to start the session with gnome
<skypa> kde menu -> logout and then click the session button
<ClayG> isn't it under sessions?
<ClayG> I installed kde with ubuntu
<_jose> no, under sessions i can only choose kde
<_jose> or default or fail_something
<bergfloh> is it normal that kubuntu uses about 400MB RAM without starting kdm, and about 900MB with kde started and a few konqueror windows and kmail open?!
<ClayG> Hmm that must be something that like a setting to allow it to eat like that
<ClayG> I only have 768 and it runs fine for me
<ClayG> of coarse , and I'd hate to say this here.  It doesn't seem as fast and windows
<ClayG> some programs are "near windows" speed, lol like gnomebaker
<bergfloh> my computer freezes every day while going out of memory (i have 1 GB RAM...) thats crazy
<ClayG> pc133?
<ClayG> heh just messing with you
<tvo> bergfloh: amd64?
<bergfloh> tvo: no, p4
<tvo> bergfloh: nevermind then, I read something about insane memory usage on amd64 a while ago
<ClayG> anyoen here use vcdgearor tovid?
<tvo> bergfloh: never heard anything about p4, it isn't normal tho, I run KDE perfectly fine for hours on 384 MB RAM..
<bergfloh> tvo: as i said, the computer eats up 400 MB before starting a xserver!
<bergfloh> tvo: and every small browser window takes about 30MB
<tvo> bergfloh: unfortunately, I've no clue as of what causes it (unless it's the same bug as on amd64)
<ICE9> how do I upgrade to the 64 bit version 
<bergfloh> tvo: hmmm :-)
<tvo> can't find the bug report or mail..
<tvo> I'd report a bug..
<jjesse> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bergfloh> tvo: but first i should figure out what the problem is...
<ICE9> can anyone tell me can you upgrade to 64 bit version using apt-get ? 
<ICE9> if you can whats the command 
<jjesse> you currently have a 32 bit version installed on a 64-bit processor?
<ICE9> yes
<bergfloh> you need a new kernel?
<ICE9> can you upgrade by apt-get 
<ICE9> or no
<ICE9> and how do I do it 
<ICE9> ???
<bergfloh> ICE9: i guess you have to build a new kernel by hand, but try  apt-cache search kernel amd or s.th. like that
<ICE9> k 
<ICE9> hmm 
<bergfloh> ICE9: http://linuxcentral.com/catalog/index.php3?prod_code=L000-509
<bergfloh> there seems to be a amd64 version of kubuntu, but i don't know...
<bergfloh> bye
<ninher> hi all
<Fillado> !CD ripper
<ubotu> I don't know, Fillado
<Fillado> !ripping
<ubotu> Fillado: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Fillado> hmm
<arthurb>  k3b
<arthurb> oh ripping
<arthurb> amarok
<Fillado> don't think that rips?
<Fillado> and kaudiocreator is a bit light on the settings...
<arthurb> amarok rips
<arthurb> http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/FAQ#How_can_I_rip.2Fencode_Audio-CDs_with_amaroK.3F
<Fillado> thanks :)
<flixor> hi everybody 
<flixor> are there commandline tools for playing .ra files on linux
<flixor> or is there a way to hide all gui from for example xine, because its a radio stream 
<ClayG> anyone know if Tovid can handle svcd/.bins?
<arthurb> flixor: you can install realplayer or helixplayer
<arthurb> mplayer is commande line too
<flixor> yes but my mplayer is not playing ra files 
<flixor> xine does play it 
<arthurb> what about minimizing xine-ui ?
<flixor> but i want to hide all output 
<flixor> no no options
<flixor> i only just want to hear the music 
<arthurb> minimize it
<flixor> no gui or what so ever 
<flixor> no options 
<arthurb> what do you mean no option
<flixor> i will run this from a script
<arthurb> just click on the underscore looking icon on the right of the window
<arthurb> oh
<flixor> not as a person 
<flixor> sorry i had to be more precise :)
<arthurb> can't mplayer be specified to use the xine engine ?
<flixor> dunno, maybe let me check 
<arthurb> xine -p h
<fenglong> hi, i want to know how Evolution notify me, on taskbar, when a receive a new mail
<arthurb> from man xine "hide gui"
<fenglong> may anyone help me?
<arthurb> - p hwq    no gui no video quit after playing  
<flixor> cool 
<Delvien> morning all
<l3m> is there a special kernel for the server version of ubuntu? if yes, what's it called? 
<l3m> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 Server is out! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html
<asimon> l3m: I don't see any special 'server' linux-image in the repo, thus I would say: no, there is no special server kernel.
<thompa-A> all these server packages you can get from 5.10 
<thompa-A> anyone running 6.04? 
<asimon> There will be a special server-kernel for Dapper, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelServerRoadmap
<thompa-A> ive got both dapper and 5.10, trying to decide which to go for on my laptop
<asimon> thompa-A: I run current dapper
<thompa-A> asimon: have you noticed any performance changes
<asimon> thompa-A: If you want a reliable system, want to do some work on your laptop, then go for 5.10
<kkathman> thompa-A: I think dapper is like very early right now, not due to be out until March but you can download it I suppose
<l3m> yeah i read about the dapper server, but i'm just installing kubuntu on a desktop machine, i still have a firewall machine to setup and i was wondering if i should take debian or kubu server....
<kkathman> Get the breezy (5.10) but do not upgrade to the new kernal thats available, its very unstable 
<asimon> thompa-A: Dapper boots a little bit faster, otherwise I haven't perceived any performace increase.
<thompa-A> asimon: can you run dapper with ubuntu-desktop also
<l3m> during breezy installation i can choose a "server" installation
<thompa-A> im going to stick with 5.10 and up kde to 3.5
<l3m> i was wondering if it's just a different pkg selection or if it's really server installation, i.e. with a secure patched kernel
<asimon> thompa-A: I have ubuntu-desktop installed, yes, but I use kde. Haven't used gnome for weeks, thus I can't tell you if and how broken gnome is currently under dapper.
<kkathman> thompa-A: kde 3.5 is in release candidate state, and unstable also
<thompa-A> what do you guys use for a mail client?
<kkathman> Kontact
<asimon> l3m: Just different package selection, like no gnome desktop etc. The kernel is the same. But the plan is to have a special server kernel for dapper, but it's not there yet.
<thompa-A> evolution was causing me some problems
<l3m> kmail
<l3m> asimon: ok. thanks for the info
<thompa-A> thanks for the info
<asimon> kontact/kmail here. Sometimes thunderbird.
<l3m> thompa-A: kmail is great, but you'd probably have to upgrade to kde 3.5rc, since kmail in 3.4 doesn't have imap filtering .. 
<kkathman> kmail is the mail client in Kontact I believe :)
<kkathman> I used thunderbird at one time, and it was just fine also.
<l3m> kkathman: indeed ;)
<asimon> Yes, kkathman.
<thompa-A> i need a calender
<thompa-A> think ill try kontact
<kkathman> thompa-A: then use Kontact it is integrated with kmail and RSS Feeds, Calendar, etc
<thompa-A> yep thanks
<asimon> The calender in kontact seems to work fine, but I am no power user when it comes to calendering.
<thompa-A> im a heavy outlook user
<kkathman> asimon: do you also have a breezy installation?
<asimon> kkathman: yes.
<thompa-A> but evolution crashed too often in ubuntu
<kkathman> asimon: did you upgrade to the new kernal that went out yesterday?
<kkathman> thompa-A: yes evolution has a few issues
<l3m> evolution is sloooooooow
<kkathman> yes it is
<kkathman> morning nalioth :)
<asimon> kkathman: No, still on the old one... I remember to do an update when I boot into breezy again.
<jpatrick> morning all
<kkathman> asimon: you might want to think twice, many people are having problems with their systems breaking with the new kernal
<_ninher> jpatrick: morning? where r u ?
<asimon> I don't like evolutions keyboard shortcuts. I just can't get used to them.
<kkathman> hey jpatrick :)
<asimon> kkathman: Ah, thanks for the hint. 
<jpatrick> _ninher: Spain
<_ninher> me too...so.....morning?
<jpatrick> well kkathman said morning
<jpatrick> brb - supper
<_ninher> ok
<kkathman> jpatrick: yep.. almost noon her tho
<thompa-A> i got only the ubuntu cd here it seems
<thompa-A> is it ok to install ubuntu and then kubuntu-desktop
<thompa-A> then remove ubuntu
<thompa-A> or is that messy?
<asimon> thompa-A: Installing kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu is fine, that's what I did too.
<thompa-A> installer is all the same isnt it?
<asimon> Yes, it's exactly the same, just other boot graphics and other desktop.
<thompa-A> asimon:thanks
<Kmirno> Hellooooo
<l3m>  hi
<aay> i found debian repository that has amaok 1.3.6.  is it safe to use that on kubuntu or should i stick with the official kubuntu releases?
<spiritz> aay: it should be fine
<aay> spiritz, cool.
<kkathman> morning manveru :)
<asimon> aay: If it doesn't work you can always remove it again
<aay> asimon, yep.
<kkathman> lol
<slow-motion> re
<aay> spiritz, asimon screw it.  dependency probs.  i'm going back to the kubuntu 1.3.5 packages.  there were just a couple of bug fixes i wanted but i'll wait or just install from source.
<spiritz> aay: I'm using 1.3.6
<spiritz> I'll give you my package link
<spiritz> maybe it will work better
<aay> spiritz, cool.
<aay> thanks
<spiritz> deb http://ubuntu.czessi.net/ breezy stable stable-updates unstable unstable-updates
<spiritz> aay: I got it from there ^^
<aay> spiritz,  great.  let me try that out.
<spiritz> aay: if that doesn't work I can even give you the file
<aay> it should work.
<spiritz> http://ubuntu.czessi.net/pool/breezy/stable-updates/amarok_1.3.6-0czessi1_i386.deb
<aay> spiritz, apt-get -s upgrade says it's going to install fine.  plus i'll get some upgrades for kaffeine.  who's doing this repository i wonder.
<jamie> any idea if software RAID might contribute to SATA hard drive failures? Happened to my twice, the two times I've done it with SATA
<spiritz> aay: that's a german stuff but as I don't speak german I don't know much :)
<spiritz> aay: u should check out the package list from the website, there's other interesting packages
<aay> yeah i just looked it up.  i don't speak german either.
<spiritz> aay: package list is there : http://ubuntu.czessi.net/breezy.php?i18n=de
<aay> hmm.  k9copy.  i was trying to get that working too.
<aay> nice.
<angleofdeath> any idea if software RAID might contribute to SATA hard drive failures? Happened to my twice, the two times I've done it with SATA
<spiritz> aay: yakuake is nice too
<aay> yakuake?  what's that?
<nalioth> yakuake is a pulldown console (ala quake)
<aay> nice
<aay> spiritz, good stuff.  thanks again for the repository.  1.3.6 works fine.  just installed k9copy too.
<angleofdeath> yakuake rocks! just tried it out ;-)
<angleofdeath> control-shift-N doesn't work as in console? (new term)
<l3m> ctrl alt n
<l3m> actually, both work
<angleofdeath> l3m: hmm, neither work for me. i get beeps
<angleofdeath> l3m: i can click on a term name and rename it but control-alt-s doesn't work to rename either.
<angleofdeath> they work in konsole
<angleofdeath> oh, well.
<angleofdeath> minor quibble ;-) this is awesome
<angleofdeath> shift-arrows work though
<l3m> ah sorry didn't realize it was related to yakuake
<angleofdeath> ahh ;-)
<angleofdeath> oh, the shift-arrows don't wrap around like with konsole
<nxv_> hi, is there any trouble with kdevelop: it complains about missing plugins. http://img498.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot28no.png
<nxv_> kdevelop3-plugins is already the newest version.
<l3m> i have a weird problem. i just installed kubuntu on my desktop machine and i can't set shortcuts using alt and win key at the same time. it worked fine on my laptop... ?
<Delvien> ack aRTs engine doesnt have a equalizer :(
<ubuntu> hi all
<ubuntu> i need help
<Flixor-> lol 
<Flixor-> are you not a bot
<ubuntu> i can't mount my hda
<ubuntu> Flixor, u talking to me ?
<Flixor-> yes, i thought you where a bot 
<ubuntu> no i'm a new user !
<Flixor-> kee how did you try to mount your hd
<ubuntu> and i don't know how to chang the nick
<Flixor->  /nick whatever 
<Flixor-> but without the spaces for /nick 
<ubuntu> frist i maked a folder on my descktop and i caled 'e' => konsole su 
<levi> gooood afternoon yall
<levi> i recently updated to kde3.5 and now my kmail wont work
<levi> any fixes for that
<Flixor-> ehm ubuntu i dont understand you completly could you elaborate on what your problem is 
<ubuntu> i'm to add my manuly to fastb but how i will mount it if i dont have the root pass ??
<ubuntu> trying*
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ubuntu about root
<Flixor-> ah ubuto was the bot lol 
<nalioth> ubotu: there is no root account, read what ubotu sent in a private message, please
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, nalioth
<nalioth> crap
<nalioth> ubuntu: type "/nick YOUR_NEW_NICK" please
<ubuntu> okay
<ubuntu> okay
<Flixor-> anyway ubuntu kubuntu does not work with root but instead uses sudo 
<levi> anyone know what is up with kmail on 3.5?
<mvl> sudo ... mmm okay i will read the link frist then i will try sudo, thanx
<whoiam55> jpatrick: hello
<jpatrick> whoiam55: boo
<whoiam55> I ruined my system :(
<nalioth> mvl: help.ubuntu.com  is quite informative
<jpatrick> whoiam55: woah
<whoiam55> it's 1:00 AM and I'm burning a kubuntu ISO to reinstall my system ;)
<mvl> thanx alot for links and help 
<whoiam55> I don't know why, but everytime I try to recompile my kernel may program refuse to start, even after choosing old kernel :(
<whoiam55> many programs*
<levi> what does break install mean?
<levi> why are some packages being held back from my upgrade?
<whoiam55> levi: you probably have to use apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade thoses packages as well
<nalioth> levi: could be many things, are you using only official K/ubuntu pkgs?
<whoiam55> can yoube more precise why you mean by broken packages ?
<whoiam55> what you mean*
<levi> yeah
<levi> last night i upgraded to 3.5
<levi> The following packages have been kept back:
<levi>   akregator ark arts artsbuilder kaddressbook kamera kappfinder karm kate
<levi>   kaudiocreator kcontrol kcron kdeadmin-kfile-plugins kdebase kdebase-bin
<levi>   kdebase-dev kdebase-kio-plugins kdegraphics-kfile-plugins kdelibs
<levi>   kdelibs-bin kdelibs4-dev kdelibs4c2 kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins
<levi>   kdemultimedia-kio-plugins kdenetwork-filesharing kdenetwork-kfile-plugins
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<levi>   kdepasswd kdepim-kio-plugins kdepim-wizards kdeprint kdesktop kdm kfind
<jpatrick> flood
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jpatrick> wow nalioth :)
<nalioth> jpatrick: wow what?
<levi> sorry
<nalioth> levi: please dont paste in here?
<levi> i know
<levi> i said it was a mispaste
<levi> tried to past a one liner from the pastebin
<levi> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4926
<libben> ive placed Azerus folder in /usr/local/Azureus and symlinked the exec file to /usr/local/bin and when i try to tab it in terminal it works, and when i hit enter it fails to start. is this because it starts the file from /usr/local/bin and it tries to load the jar files that are in /usr/local/Azureus? is there anyway to tell the symlinked file it should start from the azureus folder?
<levi> there we go
<levi> check out that pastebin please
<levi> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4927
<levi> that one is more precise
<nalioth> libben: did you symlink the azureus.sh or the actual azureus.jar ?
<libben> i symlinked the file azuerus
<libben> no .sh or jar
<nalioth> libben: when you unpack azureus, it has an azureus folder and a azureus script
<nalioth> libben: inside the folder is azureus.jar. one starts az by clicking or calling on the script
<bl3ssing> how can I watch on wmv/mpg files?
<bl3ssing> hello anyone, by the way.
<bl3ssing> still sleeping
<bl3ssing> :-)
<libben> when i start azureus i type ./azuerus in the folder
<xtacocorex> bl3ssing: what program do you want to use to view the movies?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bl3ssing about multimedia
<libben> nalioth: i just cat azureus, thats the scrupt one. 
<xtacocorex> bl3ssing: i use mplayer, which you can get from the repositories if you've enabled universe in sources.list
<nalioth> libben: symlinking to the script should have you going
<neoncode> Will Doom 3 run on linux?
<levi> can anyone help me with my upgrade?
<levi> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4927
<nalioth> neoncode: yes
<xtacocorex> levi: i looked at the pastebin, but don't know what is going wrong
<levi> man
<levi> thanks for taking a look bro
<xtacocorex> levi: are you using the default sources.list that came in (i'm assuming you're using breezy)
<raphink> my comp needs crashing while playing cube :(
<levi> yeah
<raphink> I was almost done with this level :(
<levi> and no i am not using the default
<levi> can you pastebin the default
<neoncode> nalioth: Yay!
<levi> and i will try it then
<xtacocorex> levi: i'm not using the default either
<bl3ssing> I miss some streams ... maybe plugins ... and I can't play. which program isthe best for kubuntu to play ... wmv/mpg and all the others? is there any one?
<bl3ssing> xtacocorex,  thanks for ...
<nalioth> bl3ssing: what hardware are you running?
<xtacocorex> lexi: i use the sources.list from http://www.psychocats.net/linux/sources.php
<nalioth> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<bl3ssing> I have a Ati Radeon 128 Mb
<bl3ssing> video card
<bl3ssing> and ... sound ... I don't know. But it is a new laptop: HP nw8000
<levi> thANKS
<levi> is there a way to permanently chaNGE The xmodmap?
<nalioth> bl3ssing: amd64, x86, via, transmeta, what?
<libben> nalioth: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4928
<bl3ssing> intel pentium M
<bl3ssing> 1800 processor
<bl3ssing> 2048 cache
<bl3ssing> 2L
<bl3ssing> and so on
<nalioth> libben: what kind of java do you have?
<osh> Shouldn't I be able to ping "localhost"?
<nalioth> bl3ssing: if you read that multimedia factoid ubotu sent you, you should be fixed up
<nalioth> bl3ssing: some microsoft stuff is problematic under linux
<libben> nalioth: java version "1.5.0_05"
<nalioth> libben: sun java, ibm java, blackdown ?
<libben> sun
<osh> nalioth: I think blackdown is 1.4
<libben> also, azureus works perfect. ive run it everyday. just now i wanted to make it to the /usr/local/bin so i could get it globally
<nalioth> libben: can you run azureus by clicking on /azureus/azureus   ?
<libben> so i moved the folder to /usr/local/Azureus and symlinked it to /usr/local/bin 
<libben> nalioth:  i can run it by typing ./azureus within its folder. so i would probably be able to clickstart it also
<nalioth> libben: i dont run java apps all that much, but you should be able to either a: symlink to the script or tha jar or b: modify the script to look in /azureus  and move the script to /usr/local/bin
<libben> or just export path /usr/local/azureus?
<libben> but i would like to get it working with symlinking it.
<nalioth> libben: if your symlink is in /usr/local/bin/ you should nt have to, but you could try it
<levi> got it working
<levi> thanks
<levi> everyone
<libben> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4930
<libben> its probably the first lines that are important
<osh> Stupid question, but does kubuntu have some sort of firewall enabled by default?
<levi> how can i tell if samba is installed or not on my machine?
<libben> but dont get it why it wouldent catch up with what to load
<osh> levi: ps -eaf | grep -i smb
<osh> levi: if it's running.
<osh> levi: or have a look in /etc/init.d/ for a "samba" entry.
<nalioth> osh: it does not. 'firewalls' are unnecessary in a default install
<levi> i dont see any
<osh> nalioth: then I don't understand why I can't ping 127.0.0.1
<bl3ssing> lol osh
<bl3ssing> :-)
<nalioth> libben: back up the original script and put your java path in at the top
<levi> osh: should i then install the package?
<nalioth> osh: even with a firewall enabled and locked down, you should always be able to ping 127.0.0.1
<levi> if so which package?
<nalioth> osh: you have other problems
<libben> nalioth: how to tell my java path?
<nalioth> libben: which java
<levi> only the samba-common package is installled?
<osh> nalioth: Obviously I do have some other problem then. 
<libben> sun java selfdownloaded and putted into path
<levi> i mean !\
<libben> doh =)
<libben> i could allways check my path =)
<libben> it says/usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin
<libben> so i should put that one in there
<nalioth> try and see, libben 
<osh> levi: I think you need some more packages to run a samba server but I'm not sure. I don't have any windows boxes at home.
<osh> Hmm, it appears that my pings to localhost is routed to my switch. Strange.
<nalioth> osh: that is strange
<thompa-A> i just installed kubuntu 5.10
<thompa-A> adept says there are no updates, is this corret?
<osh> nalioth: It's being routed to my default gateway.
<nalioth> thompa-A: you should have very few updates per month. only security updates are now shipping
<thompa-A> well its a fresh install
<nalioth> thompa-A: then no, you should see no updates
<thompa-A> my network settings require administrator mode.
<thompa-A> but its still greyed out 
<thompa-A> it says changes require root acess
<nalioth> thompa-A: use kdesu 
<thompa-A> ok
<jpatrick> thompa-A: have you got the patch?
<sampan> there was a bug with admin mode in fresh 5.10 breezy -- updating fixed it for me
<thompa-A> well i show no updates
<ice9> !help
<kinfo> Available commands: !help, !uptime, !netuse, ??, !!, !cs, !whoset, !learn, !relearn, !forget, !topten, !status
<thompa-A> wait, maybe because my networking setup failed in install
<thompa-A> if network device fails during install, then repos for adept are off
<thompa-A> i get a dcop error on starting adept
<libben> nalioth: it worked when i added the path for azureus in teh script. weird though
<thompa-A> now it starts, nevermind
<libben> badly designed script from the start i would say also.
<nalioth> libben: i dont like azureus and never have
<carsten> hi
<ClayG> please work
<ClayG> pleeeease work
<nalioth> ClayG: what is up?
<libben> well, it has some great features, and im sure many other torrent clients has. but this one ive allways used. i like the rss plugin that fetches my daily shows.
<ClayG> Trying to get vcdgear to workj
<carsten> i am an ubuntu / kubuntu noob. but i have a serious problem. everytime i use konqueror, my graphics look dostorted
<ClayG> Looks like I'm getting closer but no apple
<thompa-A> in adept everything but cdrom is greyed out in repos
<carsten> there are red, blue and yellow lines everywhere
<osh> thompa-A: can't you "enable" them?
<ClayG> nalioth, maybe you can recommend something, I need a program to convert .bin's to .mpg
<ClayG> Vcdgear is what I've always used on doze, but It is not working here
<carsten> when i restart the x server , no problem at all.
<carsten> currently i try open office, and konversation, and the problem doesnt occur
<thompa-A> osh: how?, they dont have hash marks in front just greyed
<ClayG> oh wait, looks like the cue file is garbage
<thompa-A> i wish i has synaptic
<carsten> i have an nvidia geforce 6600GT PCI-express card.
<osh> thompa-A: right-click and choose "enable"? I use aptitude myself so I don't really know.
<thompa-A> the ubuntu install is better, in kubuntu my networking is always broke
<nalioth> ClayG: binchunker
<ClayG> even for .mpg's?
<ClayG> that are in bins?
<thompa-A> osh: so its a stupid right click, thanks
<ClayG> someone said it can convert a bin to an iso, but that isn't what i want
<ClayG> Here is something weird, lol
<ClayG> Every attempt using vcdgear has not worked
<nalioth> ClayG: mount the iso, extract the contents
<ClayG> but the file is in the directory
<ClayG> so something must have worked
<ClayG> but when you mount a .bin that is really an svcd doesn't it create a psuedo-filesystem
<ClayG> and you cant do that?
<ClayG> I just want the straight up .mpg 
<thompa-A> adept says only to uncomment lines, nothing about right click enable
<osh> thompa-A: you're welcome. I'm a kubuntu newbie myself.
<ClayG> either way tovid is kicking some butt right now, or it seems
<ClayG> I'll check out binchunker, never can have enough tools
<thompa-A> osh: well ive used kde before, this is punishment
<thompa-A> still no updates but i know i need the administrator one
<osh> thompa-A: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<thompa-A> thansk
<thompa-A> they are still greyed out in adept even after enable and then apply, no way to reload
<nalioth> thompa-A: visit kubuntu.org    there is an article or forum post on this
<thompa-A> it says i have no updates
<ClayG> nalioth,  so , eggdrops are normally screened?
<thompa-A> im just going to install synaptic
<ClayG> just trying to see the benefit to screen over the ctr-z / fg way
<thompa-A> nalioth: its working now, adept is broke on install if network is now initially detected it seems
<nalioth> screened?
<ClayG> Yes 
<ClayG> you said screen was easier than the way I was multitasking in cli
<ClayG> I can't see any advantages except maybe being able to acces it from another terminal and <not sure, but looks like it> being able to have a program/script/bot running even when you reboot and resume when you'd like
<nalioth> screen does not survive reboots
<nalioth> screen will survive your gf/flatmate/random_user logging on and doing their thing(s)
<DjDarkman> hy ,i`ve installed phpbb on my webserver with adept ,the problem is ,that i don`t know where to access it cause i don`t see it in my /var/www/ can u help me?
<treefrog> hey guys.. was loking at the updates available. have not done any for about two 2weeks. They look serious.. any feed back on them.. r they ok or even very good or do I leave it for a while??
<ClayG> loging on? only using your account right?
<thompa-A> now i get 73 updates available, thats more like it
<ClayG> tovid is laying down justice !
<ClayG> This is all I need to sever my ties, my encode software
<DjDarkman> i`ve installed phpbb on my webserver with adept ,the problem is ,that i don`t know where to access it cause i don`t see it in my /var/www/ can u help me?
<thompa-A> i think thats a ver bad bug for kubuntu, because you cant even see the administrator button,
<carsten> okay, everytime i start konqueror, after some seconds, my screen looks like http://www.carstenpohl.de/screenshot52AkVa.png
<thompa-A> for networking
<carsten> and, no that png is not corrupt. it is exactly what i see after i run konqueror
<ClayG> DjDarkman,  you can install it with adept? wow
<sampan> carsten, ouch! that hurts the eyes
<ClayG> You should give SMF a shot, nice software also
<DjDarkman> ClayG: yes
<ClayG> and mods snap on
<DjDarkman> i can install it ,but i cant find it
<carsten> sampan: yeah, true, but i can use everything else. open office, all of it.
<DjDarkman> after installed it i can find only parts of it
<ClayG> not sure locally, but I know when setting it up remotely it's located /public_html/phpbb/install.php
<ClayG> if you installed it in /phpbb
<sorush20> my kde has become very slow I don't know what to do at the moment can someone help please?
<ClayG> oh it's installed already
<sampan> carsten, :(  sorry i can't help (i'm newb), but i sympathize -- that would (a) annoy me (b) frustrate me and (c) make me want new retinas
<ClayG> should be in your public_html or <hopefully> lower directories
<carsten> but when i start konqueror that happens. i am using that system RIGHT now? Konversation... No problem
<ClayG> er I guess since it's a tree that would be higher wouldnt it, oh well
<ClayG> Did it ask you to set up mysql databases usernames/pass's?
<ClayG> why not drop to CLI and "locate phpbb" "locate index.php" "locate admin.php"
<ClayG> or try /var/www/phpbb/index.php
<sorush20> why has my computer become very slow at the moment ?
<sorush20> are there ways that I could speed up kde?
<sorush20> KDE load time?
<treefrog> Hi are all these problems comeing after a recent update or are the current updates ok??
<sampan> treefrog, the recent updates broke SCIM for me -- but aside from that, they were fine for me.  in fact, i ended out reinstalling fresh (to correct some huge problems -- unrelated) and applying the updates right away after fresh install was fine -- but, YMMV
<osh> Can anyone paste their output from "netstat -rn"? I can't figure out why a ping to 127.0.0.1 goes out of the box.
<dv_> hi
<dv_> is there a way to get the Slick icon theme for kubuntu?
<dv_> i cannot find it
<ClayG> kde-art.org?
<dv_> the link in kde-look.org is broken
<osh> Odd, another box which similar /etc/hosts and routing table doesn't exhibit this behaviour. What other files are involved in the networking setup? 
<bubblenut> Hey, I recently did a dist-upgrade to breezy and now I can't watch video on kaffeine, how do I solve this?
<osh> bubblenut: I couldn't so I installed "vnc" instead. This link might help though. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<osh> s/vnc/vlc/g
<carsten> how can i update kubuntu?
<LjL> update to what?
<osh> carsten: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<osh> carsten: ehh, sorry. My bad. Disregard.
<carsten> LjL: to the "newest" version
<dv_> ah, how to install a window decoration?
<dv_> I have a tar.gz
<LjL> carsten: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<dv_> I forgot where to put it so that the control center recognizes it
<supo> hi, anyone free to help a lil? i'm having problem with graphics :/
<carsten> LjL: thanks, updateing NOW
<dv_> ah
<dv_> missed the explanation
<bubblenut> This is absurd, I could play video on hoary, why not on breezy? :(
(dv_/#kubuntu) http://www.kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=40 <- there is no "kdm" folder in my ~/.kde/share/apps/ folder
(dv_/#kubuntu) can I simply create it?
<sorush20> guys I've install a binery software Its all in the same folder i unziped the source to, if I delete the folder will I have uninstalled the software?
<bubblenut> YAY!! Just had to change kaffeine to use xine engine rather than gstreamer :)
<qb> hmm... interesting
<LjL> hmm interesting?
<osh> I might have screwed up. I removed the "hostname" from /etc/hosts. Now I can't use sudo anymore since it can't lookup my hostname. Is there some way to recover without booting from the livecd?
<nalioth> LjL: yes?
<carsten> LjL: after i did what you told me to (update the system) do i have to restart kubuntu?
<LjL> carsten: no, unless you're explicitely told so during the install
<LjL> carsten: (i would reboot, anyway)
<carsten> LjL:  okay, i will do that then, hope to see you in some seconds again. thanks for the help
<LjL> np
<dv_> wah
<dv_> cannot change window decorations
<dv_> the kde-look description doesnt work
<carsten> oh great !! LJL !!! thank you !! the bug
<carsten> its gone
<carsten> i am SOOOOOO happy. thank you
<carsten> oh no
<carsten> its back
<carsten> test
<carsten> oh no its worse
<denicola> Hi there!
<denicola> Is there anybody in there???
<nalioth> denicola: nope. we're all ghosts
<Zeep> Bien sur
<denicola> Noone's speaking?
<denicola> Zeep: franais ?
<Zeep> denicola: I'm swiss ;-)
<denicola> Zeep: Speaking french?
<Zeep> denicola: And my french is a bit bumpy ;-)
<denicola> Zeep: English is OK with me.
<Zeep> denicola: You are french, though -  did I guess right ;-9
<denicola> You did! How?
<denicola> Because of ''?
<Zeep> denicola: Because you were asking - and there aren't many keybord layouts that feature  ;-)
<denicola> Zeep: right.
<Zeep> denicola: But now I gotta go - cu :-)
<denicola> Zeep: cu!
<LjL> anyone got ksplash-engine-moodin? now that's exactly the kind of splash screen i was looking for!
<ninHer> hi all
<sorush20> I'm trying to run sudo kate /etc/init.d , and I keep getting the message that kate has crashed so I have to run the thing from KDE menu
<sorush20> can somone help please?
<skypa> e
<skypa> err, ignore that :p
<LjL> sorush20: i don't know why it would crash, but how can you edit a directory?
<sampan> sorush20, the few times my kate has crashed, the process still runs and i can't open anything with kate until i kill it.  you might try: ps aux | grep kate ... and then kill the process number 
<carsten> How can i see which video driver i am currently using?
<Stele> look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stele> glxinfo might show it too
<carsten> OMG glxinfo reports a lot of mistakes
<carsten> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<carsten> Stele: i dont think that works. i have installed 2 video drivers, nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-legacy how can i see which one is used?
<Fillado> what graphics card do you have?
<Fillado> as legacy is only really for olds ones like the Geforce 2
<carsten> Fillado: geforce 6600 GT PCI-Express
<Fillado> remove the legacy, then in a terminal type: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Fillado> that should make it all work nicely
<carsten> Fillado: how can i remove the legacy ones?
<Fillado> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-legacy :)
<carsten> i start to see a pattern there :)
<Fillado> lol
<asimon> Don't forget to remove linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-686-nvidia-legacy if you have it installed too and install the non-legacy one.
<carsten> should i remove nvidia-kernel-common , too?
<Fillado> i'd say keep that
<carsten> what does the rc in dpkg -l mean?
<Fillado> wouldn't know
<asimon> carsten: that the package is removed but configs for it are still there. If you want to remove them too use 'dpkg --purge <package>'.
<knubbe> anyone who can recommend a nice cvs gui (its not a down-side if its similar to windows' "tortoise")
<carsten> Fillado: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ----> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Fillado> yeah it should be - as it edits the xorg.conf file
<Fillado> oh, error :\
<carsten> i think i can do it.
<carsten> there was some help
<carsten> change driver from nv to nvidia. i can do this !
<Fillado> i did it when booted in recovery mode...
<Fillado> lol
<carsten> okay, did all that. wish me luck, rebooting (reboot count in the last 1 hour = 20)
<carsten> re
<Fillado> at least you're back :)
<carsten> something new happend. after i rebooted, i had an nvidia logo at the start
<Fillado> woo - that means it's using the proper Nvidia driver :D
<carsten> i guess i changed sth :) the nvidia logo wasnt there before
<skypa> welcome to the world of 3d :p
<Fillado> lol
<carsten> and i think my problem with the broken graphics in X is solved !
<skypa> what does "glxinfo | grep direct" say?
<carsten> direct rendering : Yes 
<skypa> well, there you go
<carsten> i guess that is good?
<Fillado> yup
<Fillado> go download Wolf:ET and have some fun :D
<carsten> thanks REALLY REALLY for the help guys. i dont know if you have seen the screenshots. but it was not fine
<dennis_p> go to adpet and get planetpenguin-racer and extra levels
<dennis_p> :-)
<carsten> hehe. but now to my next problem. my sound is not working
<skypa> and if you really bored, get some composite action working
<skypa> real nice eyecandy in KDE :p
<carsten> and my soundcard is onboard (problem 1) and by realtek (problem 2) 
<Fillado> pop into Kmix...
<Fillado> make sure Master and PCM are on and turned up a bit
<carsten> there is PCM , but no master?
<Fillado> hmm
<carsten> lol it works
<Fillado> :D
<carsten> i understand. there is some 3d sound sth on my board, and i have things like center and LFE and all that
<Fillado> yeah, centre wants to be disabled if you are just on stereo - as all voice goes through that if enabled
<gsnedders> hi... I've been installing Kubuntu,  and it's got stuck on 57% - "preparing to configure kubuntu-desktop" - what should I do?
<carsten> hmm i have no midi device?
<skypa> waiting didn't do the job I assume?
<Fillado> what's your hardware like?
<gsnedders> skypa: waiting for 30 min didn't help...
<gsnedders> Fillado: Duron 700mhz/64mb RAM/82GB Hitachi ATA HD
<Fillado> hmm
<Fillado> does KDE run on 64MB RAM?
<Fillado> !ram
<ubotu> Fillado: Not a clue
<skypa> I'd say it rather sneaks :p
<gsnedders> but why would it get stuck on configure?
<skypa> did you configure a swap partition?
<gsnedders> yeah
<carsten> i have a hopefull last problem for today.
<carsten> my system has an analoge monitor. i am happy with the resolution (1280x1024) i was able to set that while installing, but i am not happy with the refresh rate (which is currently at 60 Hz, according to the monitor)
<carsten> i read in the net, that i have to change the xorg.conf, and that i need the data of hsync and vsync of my monitor from my manual. i still dont have my monitor manual anymore, but i found the data on the net http://www.linux-community.de/Neues/story?storyid=2142
<osh> bugzilla.ubuntu.com is the place to go even for kubuntu bugs isn't it?
<carsten> where do i have to enter this information?
<Fillado> ^yes, unless they are KDE related :)
<Fillado> carsten: I had to do that - was about to go blind with it at 60Hz
<osh> Fillado: How do I know if it's a kde or an kubuntu bug?
<Fillado> erm...
<carsten> Fillado: cool, you know what i have to do? just edit the xorg.conf?
<Fillado> yeah, i just found my monitor ranges, put them in, restarted, no more headache
<carsten> in the section Monitor?
<carsten> and you didnt change modeline?
<slow-motion> n8
<Fillado> just edited the horizsync and vertsync
<Fillado> *vertrefresh
<carsten> okay, changed that, thanks Fillado rebooting now
<l3m> carsten: you could also try to change the refresh rate in the graphical system settings tool ( kmenu->system settings->display )
<Fillado> on mine that only gave the option of 60Hz
<l3m> i had full selection ( 60 - 85 )
<Fillado> heh - guess it detected your monitor right
<l3m> yeah .. it even found out it's name, i was amazed ;)
<Fillado> mine just says "Generic Monitor" :D
<gsnedders> any suggestions for a WM for a Duron 700mhz/64mb RAM?
<Fillado> fluxbox?
<l3m> gsnedders: actually, i'd suggest buying some ram, it's really cheap these days... 
<Fillado> Crucial are very good :)
<l3m> with 64mb, no WM will make you happy. well, maybe ratpoison, but it's not really a WM
* gsnedders has just realised! might have a possibly spare 256mb chip downstairs
<carsten> ahhh 85 hz. perfect. okay. sound, graphic, display, all fine now. i have a usable system !
<gsnedders> not sure if it's compatible though...
<sampan> even with the added ram, fluxbox is good
<l3m> carsten: you could also try to change the refresh rate in the graphical system settings tool ( kmenu->system settings->display )
<sampan> the stackable tabs feature in flux is really handy
<l3m> ( you already logged off when i wrote this )
<Fillado> carsten: you want to play videos?
<Fillado> eg. DVD, XviD etc.
<carsten> Fillado: yeah?
<Fillado> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<us3r> hi, i've just installed kubuntu on main pc, but itsn't normal the memory is used for 1,5 GB (with 2 GB total), is it? :-/
<Fillado> then: sudo apt-get install VLC
<Fillado> then: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<carsten> us3r:  i think that is normal. i think there is a saying, that there is no reason for empty memory
<Riddell> us3r: congratulations.  linux tries to make maximum use of any memory you have so it /shouldn't/ be anything to worry about
<Fillado> if you're asking why is it using that much - then that's because it caches stuff = runs dreamy
<carsten> us3r: so, when a program needs ram, linux will give it to the programm. 
<Fillado> :)
<us3r> ah, ok :)
<Fillado> open up Firefox on Windows, then open it up on Linux (watching the HDD activity light both times)...
<gsnedders> hmm... the RAM currently inside says PC100 on it... would that definitatlly  be SDRAM, PC100? and can I safely just add a 256MB chip of the same type?
<carsten> what do i have to do on that source-o-matic site?
<carsten> gsnedders: i think that depends on the chipset on your mainboard
<neoncode> Hey I just ran the doom 3 installer .run file. How long should it take to "uncompress doom III"?
<gsnedders> and i can't find any specs of the motherboard... :(
<us3r> another, exist any programs for the gestion of menu? like on suse: the packet of same type (such as email, chat, etc) are divided in same subfolder in general folder "internet" (sry for english...)
<sampan> carsten that site is for generating a repositories list to use as your /etc/apt/sources.list file ... you can go down, answering the questions/filling out the sections (making choices) and it will generate a sources.list file for you
<us3r> gestion auto, for manual i can use menu edit ^^
<carsten> gsnedders: do you know what kind of cpu is on your board?
<Fillado> just select (among the updates and security updates) "package groups" 1,2,5,6,7,8
<carsten> do i have hoary or breezy? i have 5.10 i guess?
<sampan> breezy
<yonkeltron> hmmmm
<Fillado> then replace your /etc/apt/source.list file
<Fillado> then sudo apt-get update
<yonkeltron> playing video in kaffeine is wierd looking. the hue and all is off. but when i play it in xine...it's fine
<carsten> so it would be best if I just select everything?
<Fillado> if you wish
<Fillado> just means you may get some *possibly* unstable but current packages
<carsten> us3r:  i dont understand it, if you speak german, dont hesitate to whisper me
<us3r> carsten: i don't speak german ^^
<LjL> us3r: just right click on the K menu and you'll be able to edit it, if that's what you mean...
<LjL> us3r: by the way, there is no word "gestion" :) "management", "editing" or "setup" would probably be decent alternatives
<carsten> what is the difference between packages and sources?
<l3m> carsten: you don't need sources ;)
<l3m> carsten: it the source code of all the programs
<Fillado> unless you wanna have some fun compiling
<l3m> carsten: interesting if you're a programmer or "expert" 
<LjL> unless by "sources" isn't meant the "sources.list" file, that is
<Fillado> or you need them to install the nvidia drivers manually :\
<carsten> l3m: sorry i couldnt answer you. i am not registered. 
<carsten> okay, so i just take the pakages, but all of them. perhaps i need them some day
<LjL> carsten: wha? you "take all the packages"?
<l3m> LjL: he's compiling a sources.list
<l3m> from the ubuntu generator
<carsten> i think i dont take the ubuntu backport project. it says use with care.
<us3r> LjL: yes, in that case i can edit manually...but exist any program to management ( :) ) menu automatically?...for example, under suse if you have only one program for chat (example gaim)it putted under "internet" folder in menu, but if you install another program(ex kopete), suse(or kde?) will create a subfolder "chat" under "internet", in that you see gaim and kopete and nothing else.. (orrible english ^^)
<LjL> us3r: no, there isn't such a thing in Ubuntu by default. perhaps there is some package you can install to do that, but i don't know about one
#kubuntu 2005-11-29
<us3r> ok, thanks ^^
<gsnedders> carsten: duron 700mhz
<carsten> gsnedders: i guess you need 133 Mhz modules.
<gsnedders> carsten: 1 SDRAM PC100 chip is already there
<pai> hi!!
<carsten> gsnedders:  and i guess that the 256 MB modules would have to be 8 chip single sided
<pai> who know printer settings?
<carsten> gsnedders: oh
<pai> plz..
<carsten> gsnedders: then better forget what i said.
<gsnedders> :)
<pai> ...
<carsten> okay. i have kate now. i saved it in my home directory going to replace the sources now
<pai> something about epson configuration!
<pai> please!
<pai> it doesnt print anything..
<pai> and i need it!
<carsten> pai: sorry i have no idea about printers under linux
<carsten> i dont have a source.list file, did you mean sources.list?
<l3m> yes
<l3m>    /etc/apt/sources.list
<carsten> okay, now (a) sudo apt-get install vlc or (b) sudo apt-get install w32codecs or (c) sudo apt-get update ?
<l3m> c
<pai> you must copu the win32 dir on /usr/lib!!
<l3m> carsten: and i'd use mplayer instead of vlc or xine to watch movies
<_jorge> how can I set the default apps for certain files, like, when I click a link it always opens konquerer, I want it to open in firefox
<l3m> _jorge: system settings->kde components->component chooser
<l3m> err kcontrol->kde components->component chooser
<carsten> GPG error ?
<l3m> carsten: ignore
<_jorge> how can I get to kcontrol, besides typing it in the terminal
<carsten> why do i need w32codecs? what are they good for?
<l3m> _jorge: alt-f2 and typing
<l3m> carsten: they play movie formats for which only a windows codec exists
<_jorge> no, I mean, where in the menu is kcontrol
<l3m> _jorge: it's not. system setting is supposed to replace it ( and does in 99% of cases )
<_jorge> kay
<carsten> thanks again
<carsten> after sudo apt-get update do i have to restart my machine?
<pai> epson cx 3650.. help me!
<l3m> carsten: no
<carsten> thanks again
<l3m> carsten: in linux, you don't have to reboot after installing software ;)
<l3m> carsten: it's only windows who wants that
<l3m> ;)
<carsten> the problem is, that i often dont know what the commands do...
<carsten> currently i install the w32codecs, after that i install mplayer i guess via "sudo apt-get install mplayer" ?
<Fillado> [23:18]  <carsten> after sudo apt-get update do i have to restart my machine? <--- that just updates your systems database of what packages are available, sudo apt-get upgrade  updates everything
<Fillado> ^yup :)
<Fillado> i've found vlc is better though
<l3m> carsten: sudo apt-get install mplayer vlc w32codecs 
<l3m> carsten: sudo apt-get install mplayer-586 vlc w32codecs 
<l3m> Fillado: really? i think mplayer is WAY better than vlc
<Fillado> oh - you only have to restart if it's something that's already in use eg. Kernel
<carsten> l3m: i think i already installed w32codecs
<l3m> not to start a flamewar or so, but why do you prefer vlc?
<Fillado> i have audio sync issue with mplayer
<Fillado> *s
<Fillado> works fine otherwise
<l3m> Fillado: use a different -ao, probably sdl or or alsa
<l3m> Fillado: i think it defaults to oss, which is emulated using alsa, which is slow sometimes
<pai> how to see what usb has the printer linked to?
<Fillado> it's set to alsa
<l3m> but you can set it in .mplayer/config ( ao=alsa or ao=sdl ) so you don't have to type it everytime
<pai> how to see what usb has the printer linked to?
<l3m> lsusb 
<pai> how to see what usb has the printer linked on?
<l3m> pai: lsusb
<pai> the name.. 
<pai> .../dev/usb...
<pai> what dev?
<carsten> under XP i used an FTP client with the name filezilla. is there something similar under kubuntu?
<l3m> pau: lsusb
<l3m> pai: lsusb
<l3m> pai: just believe me, man ;)
<pai> root@carrettino:/home/pai# lsusb
<pai> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05e3:0760 Genesys Logic, Inc. Card Reader
<pai> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<pai> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04b8:080e Seiko Epson Corp.
<pai> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 045e:007d Microsoft Corp. Notebook Optical Mouse
<pai> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<l3m> carsten: you can just use konqueror
<pai> is what i see
<Fillado> carsten: if you want to search for packages, open up Adept and just search for what you want :)
<l3m> carsten: just open konqueror and type ftp://something in the location bar
<l3m> carsten: if you want a more traditional ftp view, press CTRL-SHIFT-L
<l3m> carsten: and CTRL-SHIFT-R to go back to the original mode
<pai> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04b8:080e Seiko Epson Corp. what is the /dev?
<carsten> cool, thanks
<Fillado> [23:28]  <l3m> carsten: and CTRL-SHIFT-R to go back to the original mode <-- thanks for that :D
<nalioth> pai: please dont paste in here (see the /topic)
<pai> ok..
<l3m> pai: i don't think you printer is on a /dev/usbx device node. that's pre udev afaik
<pai> what?
<carsten> okay, there are a lot of newbee questions for me. one other would be that i made a mistake at the install and the sudo password is now the same as my user password. how can i change that? the sudo password?
<l3m> carsten: the sudo password IS the user password
<Fillado> it should be the same
<l3m> carsten: you don't have a separate root password in kubuntu
<l3m> carsten: if you want to change your password, you can do it by typing "passwd" in the console or by using the system settings->user & groups tool
<l3m> carsten: you can control who has access to sudo by using "visudo" 
<l3m> carsten: e.g. if you want to be the only one who can sudo but want other users on the system
<carsten> ah i see now
<l3m> pai: your printer is somewhere in /sys/bus/usb/devices
<carsten> i thought i made an mistake at the install, and i entered my password twice.
<alandd> Quick quesiton about running GNOME apps on KDE desktop on Kubuntu:  What is the easiest way to set that up?  Install Ubuntu and then get the kubuntu-desktop package?
<pai> what addres might i give to kprinter?
<carsten> i just started mplayer. the video and audio playback is not very smooth :(
<l3m> alandd: you have access to all gnome apps in "normal" kubuntu too, after you've installed them
<Fillado> alandd: use apt-get, it'll get the things you need to run it without gnome
<l3m> carsten: use kate to edit .mplayer/config in your home directory
<l3m> and add this: "vo=xv" and "ao=alsa" 
<pai> [Job 2]  Back-channel read error - Input/output error!
<alandd> so if I install the Kubuntu CD and just apt-get the GNOME apps I want, I'll be set?
<l3m> alandd: yes
<Fillado> yup :)
<l3m> alandd: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same except for some defaults .. ;)
<alandd> Sweet!  No repository pointer changes required?
<l3m> alandd: nope
<alandd> l3m: most excellent!
<l3m> indeed ;)
<l3m> carsten: if it's still slow, try "ao=sdl"
<pai> the error_log say [Job 2]  Back-channel read error - Input/output error!
<pai> what's the problem?
<l3m> pai: are you using cups to print? 
<pai> yes
<alandd> One final question: a computer I want to install on has a Soundblaster 16 compatible, on the motherboard sound system.  Fedora (since Core 2) will not see it.  Will Ubuntu?
<l3m> and you did add your printer by using the system settings->print menu?
<l3m> alandd: probably, you'll have to try out or find out the exact name of the sound chip.
<pai> y
<l3m> sb16 compatible could be anything
<l3m> alandd: lspci should get you the proper name
<l3m> pai: hmm dunno, i'm no cups expert ;/
<pai> what can i use?
<alandd> it could be anything, true.  Fedora dropped or broke support for ISA PnP at FC2 and no amount of tinkering will make it see the sound anymore.  As long as Ubuntu has the ISA support still, I have hope.  I'll try it this weekend.
<l3m> pai: cups is the best, maybe try the kubuntu or cups mainlinglist ?
<alandd> l3m: no it's ISA so lspci does not see it.
<pai> it's everything ok for first time..
<pai> and the printer bum!
<pai> linux is a serious problem..
<pai> linux HAS a serious problem..
<l3m> alandd: ah. hmm. dunno ;) try it out
<l3m> pai: did you try to google your printer name and "linux"?
<pai> yes..
<pai> i just downloaded driver in rpm, alienated and installed..
<alandd> l3m: I'll try it and report back here.  Maybe tomorrow if the turkey doesn't knock me out.
<Fillado> RPM...
<l3m> alandd: good luck! 
<l3m> pai: what's your printer's name again?
<pai> epson stylus cx3650
<pai> cx3600 serire..
<pai> *series
<l3m> pai: http://www.linuxprinting.org/pipermail/epson-list/2004q4/004125.html
<l3m> pai: i don't think you need an rpm to get it to run
<carsten> i still have sluggish video playback. i think it has something to do with the sound. if i play the testsound in the soundsettings there happens nothing for a second, and then the sound starts to play
<pai> what so?
<l3m> carsten: go to system settings->sound system and deactivate the sound system there
<l3m> carsten: then mplayer should play perfectly
<carsten> you mean sound & multimedia?
<l3m> yes
<Fillado> carsten: in the settings of mplayer, under video, what driver are you using?
<l3m> Fillado:  i think his problem is arts
<Fillado> (try changing it to OpenGL - as that should bring your graphics card into play)
<l3m> Fillado: i have hardly ever seen something worse than arts
<carsten> Fillado: x11
<Fillado> lol
<l3m> Fillado: and in X11, xv is usually the best vo 
<Fillado> well, he can try opengl just to see ;)
<frank23> why did the kernel go from 2.6.12-9 to 2.6.12-10?
<Fillado> yeah arts doesn't seem to do much on mine
<Fillado> it was updated
<crimsun> ABI change, frank23.
<nalioth> frank23: security improvement
<frank23> crimsun: nalioth : ok, and is there a fix for the kaffeine crash on exit?
<crimsun> I'm not familiar with it.
<l3m> i really wonder why kubuntu was made with kaffeine (xine) as default multimedia player instead of mplayer...
<crimsun> we can't distribute mplayer in a useful fashion.
<l3m> why not? 
<crimsun> that's why it's in multiverse.
<Fillado> not GNU?
<frank23> l3m: and kaffeine is a front end to gstreamer by default on breezy, not xine
<carsten> hmm. i changed the audio from alsa to NULL, now the video is smooth
<l3m> ah .. didin't know, thanks
<crimsun> mplayer has possible licensing ramifications. It cannot go into main.
<l3m> carsten: but null = no sound
<Fillado> lol
<carsten> l3m: true
<l3m> carsten: that's hardly what you want
<Fillado> :D
<l3m> carsten: is it still slow with arts disabled?
<sampan> pffffffft, "talkies" ruined moving pictures anyway 
<sampan> ;x
<carsten> arts?
<l3m> carsten: sound system in system settings
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Fix a beastie for Kubuntu Hug Day, #ubuntu-bugs | Dapper Flight 1 http://tinyurl.com/d5gfk | http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35rc1.php | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com |  IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<l3m> carsten: go to console, type "killall -9 artsd" and try mplayer again... 
<carsten> ah i see
<Fillado> ^is that meant to say Kubuntu Hug day?
<carsten> arts runs fine, but no sound
<crimsun> Fillado: it is
<Fillado> ok :)
<sampan> "fix a beastie" = spay or neuter an animal?
<sampan> ;x
<Hobbsee> i'm wondering about the Kubuntu Hug Day myself...
<l3m> crimsun: but mplayer is gpl?
<l3m> crimsun: i just checked on the website
<carsten> okay. sudo killall -9 artsd .. DONE
<carsten> starting Mplayer -> craash
<l3m> carsten: with vo=xv and ao=alsa? 
<carsten> okay
<carsten> 2 basics things
<neoncode> Hey, my sound does not work when an applacation goes fullscreen...
<crimsun> l3m: the decoders have possible license ramifications.
<carsten> where should i change the settings of mplayer
<crimsun> l3m: it is decidedly non-free until Debian decides otherwise.
<carsten> in the "wrench" menu, or the config file?
<l3m> crimsun: ah ok
<Fillado> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-325737.html <---5th post down
<l3m> carsten: whatever you prefer ;)
<l3m> i still wonder how xine and vlc can play movies encoded in codecs found in w32codecs but not mplayer? 
<carsten> okay vo=vx [newline]  ao=alsa [starting video = crash] 
<carsten> and on the other hand, everytime i start mplayer i get "New_face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong."
<l3m> i guess.. not, since the reason why i switched to mplayer was that most divx from ... err.. miscellanous sources don't play right in vlc or xine
<neoncode> no wait nevermind, hey I have a dual-head layout, can I change witch monitor an applacation fullscreens to?
<neoncode> anyone?
<Fillado> will it not default to that once you've fullscreened it in there once?
<juanjo> hi
<neoncode> Fillado: no, wait. When an ap such as a game goes fullscreen it goes on one monitor, but I want it to goto the other.
<juanjo> how install a slash, please?
<Fillado> ah
<Fillado> slash?
<juanjo> si
<juanjo> eres espaol?
<Fillado> ?
<juanjo> splash
<juanjo> sorry
<juanjo> xDDD
<Fillado> hmm
<juanjo> splash, sorry
<Fillado> ah
<Fillado> do you mean the KDE splash screen - or a theme for it
<carsten> it seems that i lost my net connection :)
<carsten> last line for me was [00:58]  <l3m> i still wonder how xine and vlc can play movies encoded in codecs found in w32codecs but not mplayer?
<Fillado> think there be a netsplit
<Fillado> [00:07]  <l3m> i guess.. not, since the reason why i switched to mplayer was that most divx from ... err.. miscellanous sources don't play right in vlc or xine
<Fillado> :|
<carsten> vlc works smooth but cant play some files :(
<carsten> there is a "~" file on my desktop can i safly delete it ?
<Fillado> backup file?
<Fillado> erm...dunno really
<Fillado> !backup file
<ubotu> Fillado: Not a clue
<carsten> its 0 bytes in size
<carsten> i think its safe to delete
<carsten> i installed bittorrent-gui via adept, but i cant find it now. where is it?
<mornfall> huh?
<mornfall> try dpkg -L bittorent-gui :)
<l3m> just click on a .torrent
<mornfall> hehe
<l3m> carsten: if you want a bittorrent client with more gui functionality, see here: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/download.php
<carsten> hmm strange dpkg tells me that bittorent-gui isnt insalled
<carsten> adpet say it is installed. strange.
<dv__> hey
<dv__> I am using kubuntu breezy, and kaffeine-xine, and when I quit, a kaffeine process is still present, i have to call "killall kaffeine"
<dv__> cant find a patch for this, any ideas?
<carsten> wow this is an really old bittorren version.
<carsten> i think i will sleep now
<frank23> dv__: I found a kaffeine 0.7.1 compiled for breezy that seems to fix this
<skypa> yeah, they really  improve stuff, I use 'em too :)
<skypa> mine used to crash after opening a second file
<skypa> pretty annoying
<frank23> dv__: http://ubuntu.czessi.net/breezy.php?i18n=de
<skypa> that's the one
<frank23> skypa: the original kaffeine in hoary was even worse
<skypa> conveniently czessi provides amarok 1.3.6 too
<frank23> skypa: is it better?
<skypa> depends.. better than? :p
<skypa> there are some minor bugfixes 
<frank23> ok
<skypa> so if you already got 1.3.5, you're good to go
<frank23> I have 1.3.5
<skypa> :)
<frank23> skypa: does czessi have a deb repository or do I have to install everything by hand?
<frank23> skypa: I just found it... nm
<dv__> thanks frank23 , this did it
<frank23> dv__: good ;)
<skypa> I use the rep too, so a dist-upgrade will take care of everything
<frank23> skypa: is the czessi repo basically an unofficial backports?
<skypa> bascially, yeah
<skypa> let me know if you find a gpg public key for the rep btw.
<ubuntu> hi to all
<ubuntu> I have a question
<skypa> apt-get ain't verifying the packages, and I don't like unverified packages ^^
<frank23> skypa: I usually just ignore the warnings... 
<ubuntu> I use Suse and Mandriva and thought well lets try Kubuntu
<skypa> well, you better don't.. installing packages as root from a potentially insecure source
<skypa> I don't know.. :/
<ubuntu> my shock is and I tend to get reaaly pissed about it: that after 5 times downloading 2.... gigs I still haven't a working dvd
<ubuntu> the md5 checksum ios everytime false
<ubuntu> what to do 
<ubuntu> help before I never try Kubuntu again
<skypa> how about getting the cd? :p
<ubuntu> Well did that was the live cd and that is what I use now fro help on this channel
<skypa> there is a install cd out there
<ubuntu> but you know installing from a dvd is so much more fun and a lot easier
<ubuntu> could do that and just upgrade the packages from the net
<frank23> skypa: why should czessi be secure in the first place?
<ubuntu> still it is better seen the fact that I like to try things out to have a install mediam like a dvd I guess
<ubuntu> but what could be wrong
<ubuntu> did you all get it right the first time and which site you used
<ubuntu> to download the dvd from?
<skypa> well, mine worked first try.. but as I said.. cd :)
<ubuntu> ok I see
<l3m> same here. my dvd worked just fine
<skypa> and frank23, I don't need "secure" packages, but I really need to know, that the packages weren't compromised by a possible hack etc.
<ubuntu> did you only downed the instaal cd and the rest from the net
<skypa> yeah
<ubuntu> l3m which site did you get the dvd from
<ubuntu> main or another in the world
<ubuntu> l3m still there?
<skypa> a friend of mine used http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/dvd/current/breezy-dvd-i386.iso
<ubuntu> thanks I try the site in the morning
<ubuntu> hopefully it works cause it is no fun burning corrupt dvd's
<ubuntu> who had the same prob as me with the dvd md5 checksum false everytime and ended up with not working distrop's?
<frank23> skypa: thank god for xine! amarok-gstreamer still doesn't work for me
<skypa> join the club
<skypa> although I'm using the arts plugin right now
<ubuntu> well I guess missing codecs
<skypa> cpu friendliest plugin for me right now
<ubuntu> Suse 10 has that problem fear of lawsuits
<skypa> ubuntu doesn't include the commercial codecs by default either
<skypa> but it's pretty easy to get them installed, just needs one line in a configuration file :)
<ubuntu> yep!
<ubuntu> found that out too ;-)
<ubuntu> well not so hard it is all over the internet when you look for it
<`Nomad> Hi all, What is the app to graphically manage services?
<ubuntu> still no wizard in Linux land
<ubuntu> that is me
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> well gues system settings - system services
<`Nomad> nope
<ubuntu> ohh?
<ubuntu> sorry
<Hobbsee> anyone tried suspend2 here?
<`Nomad> ahhh.. maybe under the Debian menu.. :)
<`Nomad> Off to browse, thanks for the nudge
<ubuntu> well I am of of to bed, thanks Skypa I'll try the site first thing in the morning I hope the bandwidth is ok!
<skypa> nl -> uk.. should be ok
<skypa> night :>
<ubuntu> if all works you might see me bak with kubuntu running
<ubuntu> Suse 10 is a bit slow on my machine
<ubuntu> hopefully kubuntu will work nicely
<ubuntu> same too skypa, see ya anotherie
<ubuntu> see you all, succes! ;)
<chaoticgeek> hello all
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> salut, chaoticgeek
<chaoticgeek> ok, well atleas someone responded to me
<chaoticgeek> atleast*
<Hobbsee> hi
<chaoticgeek> how are you today Hobbsee?
<chaoticgeek> brb 
<Hobbsee> chaoticgeek: good, trying to kill off my computer as usual
<skypa> don't we all? :p
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> well...
<chaoticgeek> back
<chaoticgeek> thats nice to hear Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> heh
<chaoticgeek> I do that all the time
<chaoticgeek> I miss my dorm room...
<Hobbsee> darn
<Hobbsee> toshiba laptops are known to have trouble with suspend2, which was what i was looking at trying out
<chaoticgeek> hummm
<chaoticgeek> my pc is fine. I just want to convert my fat32 partition to ntfs, and not screw up kubuntu
<chaoticgeek> so I've been kinda cautious about doing that...
<Hobbsee> why woul dthat screw up kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> just make sure you get the right partition :P
<chaoticgeek> well with fstab having it mounted on start up as fat32
<Hobbsee> change the fstab file then
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<yikes> has anyone successfully used alsa in xmame or kxmame?
<os2mac> can some throw me a bone about how to connect to a windows xp shared printer from Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> os2mac: it's pretty simple
<Hobbsee> system settings, peripherals
<Hobbsee> printers
<Hobbsee> add, printer class, SMB shared printer class (windows)
<os2mac> tried that it didn't work....
<Hobbsee> anonymous, scan
<Hobbsee> which bit didnt work?  what was the error?
<os2mac> I couldn't find the printer on the scan
<Hobbsee> can you find the computer it's connected to, via samba?
<os2mac> haven't tried and don't know much about samba...
<os2mac> but I believe it's enabled.
<Hobbsee> go into konqueror, network folders
<Hobbsee> are the network and windows compuers there?
<os2mac> unable to find any networks.
<os2mac> sorry about that
<Hobbsee> hmm...then you definetly have a problem with samba
<os2mac> ok so this is a samba problem...
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> tried pinging the XP machine?
<os2mac> no workie.
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> try apt-get install samba for a start...
<os2mac> I just checked adept and its installed
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> oy!  who ate my breezy cd?
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> i could find the 3 hoary ones, and the dapper flight cd, but nothing else
<os2mac> hehe.
<Hobbsee> os2mac: yes, i'm here
<os2mac> just wondering why I had a pm from you.
<Hobbsee> IIRC that was from a few day sago
<Hobbsee> os2mac: are you using a firewall, btw?
<os2mac> not between these two...
<os2mac> ahh but I am using a software firewall on the pc.
<os2mac> fscking norton.....
<os2mac> hang on
<Hobbsee> hehe...that'd be it, i'm sure
<Red-Sox> all the sudden, i cant log on to my gaim AIM account
<os2mac> and you would never know I am an admin... fsck.
<os2mac> of course I do have an excuse.... I am a trusted solaris admin and have never had to get a windows box to talk to Unix
<Vivaldi> hello
<Vivaldi> where are the kernel source headers?
<Vivaldi> i need them to build an external module
<Vivaldi> what's the name to be used by apt-get install?
<crimsun> you mean kernel headers?
<Vivaldi> yes
<crimsun> linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Hobbsee> os2mac: lol - windows boxes are nasty talking to each other too
<os2mac> so I am back into the add printer dialog and did anon and scan and can see the network (subnet) and the computer but its the wrong hostname...
<Hobbsee> the wrong hostname...will it connect anywya?
<os2mac> and I am getting nt_status_access_denied.
<Vivaldi> arrgh
<Vivaldi> now gcc
<os2mac> could that be as  setting problem in samba?
<Vivaldi> what the package containing gcc?
<crimsun> install build-essential and gcc-3.4
<Vivaldi> why doesnt kubuntu install a compiler by default??
<crimsun> because it's a DESKTOP distro
<Hobbsee> os2mac: then hit back once, hit the second option below anonymous, next, then try
<Hobbsee> i think it's called guest
<os2mac> that is the guest option.. I know that won't work.
<martin> okay, i removed sr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror by mistake. (well, by blindly following the FAQ about something i did not read enough about) ... how do i re-install the package owning it? (kubuntu-default-settings?)
<Hobbsee> martin: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-default-settigns
<Hobbsee> martin: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings
<Hobbsee> helps if it's spelt correctly...
<martin> well, it's already the newest version.
<Vivaldi> it installed gcc-4.0
<Hobbsee> if you removed it, you should be able to reinstall it
<martin> well, that would cause a whole lot of havoc. 
<Vivaldi> when making the module it gives error , since its  expecting gcc-3.4
<Vivaldi> any idea?
<Vivaldi> now there's gcc-4.0 and make expects gcc-3.4 
<martin> Hobbsee, i kinda remember apt having an option to re-install, but i'm not really sure.
<martin> perhaps if i downloaded the package and dpkg'd it in.. hmm.
<Hobbsee> martin: if you try putting that command in earlier, what does it do?
<Vivaldi> any idea on what and how to upgrade the part of these development tools?
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings
<martin> Hobbsee: it tells me i have that package installed and it is the newest version.
<nalioth> Vivaldi: in your terminal, type "CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 <COMMAND that expects 3.4>
<Hobbsee> martin: right
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Vivaldi> nalioth, you meant.. CC = .../gcc-4.0, since i have gcc-4.0
<Vivaldi> right?
<martin> Hobbsee: same result.
<martin> i just installed kubuntu half an hour ago.
<nalioth> Vivaldi: if your program expects 3.4, then i meant what i wrote
<Hobbsee> hmm ok - do you have a list of what it removed?
<martin> Hobbsee, ah, I actually removed one single file.
<martin> not the apt.
<Hobbsee> which file did you remove?
<Hobbsee> *is slightly confused here*
<martin>  usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror-something.
<martin> :)
<martin> sorry.
<Hobbsee> ah...i see...
<Vivaldi> nalioth, does not work
<martin> so now my konqueror looks like shit.
<Vivaldi> nalioth, same error: "gcc-3.4: command not found"
<martin> tried to use the original-rc file from kde.
<Hobbsee> martin: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror/konq-kubuntu.rc?
<nalioth> Vivaldi: i thought you installed it
<martin> yeah, that's the one.
<nalioth> Vivaldi: apt-get install gcc-3.4
<Vivaldi> nalioth, i installed gcc-4.0
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<crimsun> Vivaldi: I told you to install 'build-essential' and 'gcc-3.4'
<Vivaldi> crimsun, i read, and i did it
<crimsun> then how are you getting that error?
<nalioth> Vivaldi: if you did, your command would work
<crimsun> crimsun@garnish:~$ gcc-3.4
<crimsun> gcc-3.4: no input files
<Vivaldi> crimsun, only the first part  successed, the second part couldnt find gcc-3.4
<crimsun> Vivaldi: you don't have the main repo enabled.
<Vivaldi> oh my god
<Vivaldi> how do i enable it?
<Hobbsee> martin: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4963 is the contents of my /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror/konq-kubuntu.rc file
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Vivaldi about repos
<crimsun> use Adept, Synaptic, an editor, whatever.
<Hobbsee> you'll need to use "kdesu kwrite /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror/konq-kubuntu.rc" and paste the stuff in there, then save it
<Hobbsee> martin: you'll need to use "kdesu kwrite /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror/konq-kubuntu.rc" and paste the stuff in there, then save it
<os2mac> hmmm.so I set the printer to the correct name and network and correct printer driver. when I test it seems to go ok,, and there are no jobs in the queue but it still doesn't print
<martin> Hobbsee, you're a lifesafer. =)
<Hobbsee> martin: glad to help :)
<Hobbsee> os2mac: hmmm...
<Hobbsee> did it detect the printer in the scan at all, or did you put it in manually?
<os2mac> my thoughts exactly... and I am a little puzzled by the fact that detects the wrong computer name...
<os2mac> no I inputted manuall.y
<martin> Hobbsee, then ofcourse, that did not help. konqueror is still pretty .. weird-looking. any clues? perhaps i should look for alternative locations for the settings?
<Hobbsee> martin: assuming you got that file in correctly, and made it save, it should be working
<Hobbsee> have you tried refreshing kde?
<Hobbsee> ctrl alt backspace
<martin> let's.
<Hobbsee> os2mac: did konq ever find the network?
<Vivaldi> i am on the wiki. ok. i need synaptic **OKAY**. why doesn't "apt-get install synaptic*" install it, since it's not installed by default?
<crimsun> because synaptic is in main.
<Hobbsee> Vivaldi: if you've got the correct repositories, that will install it...
<crimsun> here: Open a Konsole. kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<martin> Hobbsee, a bit brutal, but yes. thanks =}
<crimsun> uncomment the breezy lines containing main
<Hobbsee> martin: :D it worked?
<Vivaldi> Hobbsee, i do not see what you are talking about..... i only did a default installation and i only wanted to install a compiler . that's all. 
<martin> Hobbsee, yeah. ;D
<crimsun> Comment out the cdrom line. Save, exit Kate. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<Vivaldi> i do not know what i did wrong, since i did nothing
<Hobbsee> martin: excellent!  Sometimes those changes for kde need to have kde refreshed - at least it doesnt require a full reboot!
<crimsun> Vivaldi: I just gave you instructions.
<Vivaldi> ok. let me see
<os2mac> yes found the network... didn't find and I can see a share on the that computer.... but when I try to access it through the add printer dialog it says nt_session_access_denied
<Hobbsee> os2mac: then hit ok on that error message, the back button once, click "guest" instead of anonymous, then next
<martin> Hobbsee, awesome. :)
<Hobbsee> then click where you just did, to get the NT_session_access_denied error
<os2mac> I knew that wouldn't work I have the guest acct disabled.
<Hobbsee> just try it
<os2mac> I couldn't even get the network to expand that time.
<Hobbsee> ah, bummer
<Hobbsee> try with a specific login, mabye?
<os2mac> lemme try
<Hobbsee_away> lunch
<SbCl3> i just tried to remove gcc4 and forgot that there were dependencies and now many programs have been removed...is there any way to get everything back stort of a reformat?
<nalioth> SbCl3: install build-essential
<SbCl3> what's that, and how do i install it?
<SbCl3> apt-get seems to have removed itself :/
<os2mac> Hobbsee got it... I used the users account that was actually logged into the computer and manually entered the server and printer name and it worked.
<os2mac> Hobbsee did you see my earlier message?
<SbCl3> anyone?
<Hobbsee> os2mac: sorry, just got back
<Hobbsee> os2mac: yay!
<troth> i have just downloaded a movie (torrent) that is 2 cd's big, each folder (cd 1 and 2) contains about 40 rar'd files. i have already installed unrar but i need to know how to unrar them all to make one big video file
<nalioth> troth: open a console in those dirs
<troth> k
<Burgundavia> is there a graphical way to enable root login
* Burgundavia is documenting it, not wanting to do it
<nalioth> troth: then find what files are there, and "unrar x file.001.rar" 
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: i've found that the easiest way is to tell kdm to do a console login, and then login via console, and go sudo startx
<Hobbsee> or log in as root in a virtual terminal, then go start x
<Hobbsee> *startx
<Hobbsee> but you need to kill the current x first, by telling it to use a console login
<Riddell> Burgundavia: system settings-> users & groups -> set password
<Riddell> I guess
<Hobbsee> hmmm...i dont remember if i ever got that to work
<Hobbsee> it's been a while since i had to try
<Burgundavia> Riddell, think you could fill in the "In Kubuntu" section under "Enabling graphical root login"?
<Tm_T> I hope that will ever be enabled too easily
<Hobbsee> you definetly dont want the root account enabled in the GUI - the only reason you need it at all is because all hell has broken loose
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee, I completely agree, but we need to document a sane way for them to do it if they wish
<Hobbsee> hehe that is true
<Tm_T> noooo
<Tm_T> soon we have 30% of users doing all things as root
<Hobbsee> in my case, cos i'd screwed up my own sudo permissions, so couldnt really do anything except login as root
<Burgundavia> Tm_T, we have covered the page with warnings
<Hobbsee> but i'd not document it at all, and point them straight to !root
<Riddell> Burgundavia: not tonight
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee, !root points to RootSudo, the page I am editing
<Burgundavia> Riddell, np
<yannz> does (k)ubuntu have quake repositories? :D quake, as in quakeforge?
<Hobbsee> ah, i see...
<anyweb_one> hi
<ClayG> are there any decent apt-get'able games to paly?
<ClayG> play
<anyweb_one> one question. how i can configure the internet in kubuntu?
<anyweb_one> anyone
<nalioth> anyweb_one: do you have broadband?
<anyweb_one> yes
<nalioth> anyweb_one: then it should "just work"
<anyweb_one> when i was installing it, some stupid friend put an IP and I need to clear it
<Riddell> anyweb_one: kmenu->system settings->network
<anyweb_one> ok
<anyweb_one> and now....?
<Riddell> it depends on what you're wanting to set up
<anyweb_one> automatic ip
<Riddell> anyweb_one: tell it to use DHCP then
<anyweb_one> man, how you can see, i`m a newwwwwwwwwwwwwwbiiiiieeeeeee   , What the hell is DHCP
<Riddell> it's the protocol where your computer goes "what IP am I?" and the router goes "here's your IP"
<anyweb_one> oh... thanks
<anyweb_one> I'm going to re-install it
<thompa> hi
<thompa> if i create a shortcut in kde desktop is there a way to prevent a conflict on gnome desktop?
<thompa> or maybe i should just add things to panel
<Riddell> what sort of conflict?
<thompa> pictureless icons
<thompa> like as soon as i installed kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu the trash icon was pictureless
<Riddell> spooky
<thompa> how so?
<thompa> its because they use the same initiate file or something
<nalioth> thompa: gnome doesn'nt load the kde icons for the kde trashbin
<thompa> so some icons will work then
<thompa> if i create a desktop shortcut in kde what should happen in gnome desktop?
<nalioth> it will probably be in both desktops, since your Desktop folder is the same
<thompa> let me see
<thompa> i created a desktop shortcut in kde and its pictureless in gnome
<thompa> in gnome its usr/share pixmaps or something
<thompa> so it seems gnome overwrites kde
<thompa> is there some way to have the same desktop icon in both gnome and kde ?
<thompa> no big deal really
<nalioth> nothing is overwriting anything
<nalioth> the icon is available to kde but not gnome
<Riddell> thompa: what icon is being used?
<thompa> so if i create a launcher in gnome its in kde
<thompa> but not the other way around
<thompa> i created a shortcut for bzflag in kde with the bomb icon
<thompa> then if i switch to gnome its missing
<thompa> so in gnome i put there the green apple, so now i got the green apple in kde
<thompa> the icon may not be available in gnome but it puts the shortcut there, gnome will make it available for kde also
<thompa> i know i should only use one desktop probably
<thompa> still it might mean i have to use gnome to configure the kde desktop
<kkathman> thompa: that would be an interesting feat
<thompa> well just for icons
<thompa> brb
<Vivaldi> Vivaldi i see
<Vivaldi> ubotu Are you smoking crack?
<Vivaldi> Vivaldi no
<Vivaldi> ubotu Are you on ritalin?
<ubotu> Vivaldi: What?
<ubotu> Vivaldi: Syntax error in line 1
<Vivaldi> :)
<Vivaldi> funny
<kkathman> Vivaldi: can we help you with something?
<thompa> well it seems so
<thompa> if im using both kde and gnome and create a link to application i need to do it in gnome or no icon
<thompa> that is, create a launcher in gnome
<kkathman> thompa: which GDM are you booting to?  You can boot to either one
<kkathman> but not both 
<thompa> ia it because im not using kdm?
<kkathman> did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<thompa> yes
<kkathman> ok, so when you reboot, on the splash/login screen you have the option of which session GUI you can use
<thompa> yes
<thompa> or log out
<kkathman> if you choose gnome, you dont access KDE/Kubuntu
<kkathman> and vice versa
<thompa> that makes sense
<kkathman> if you choose KDE, then it uses that GDM
<ClayG> kkathman, if you want to try other window managers check synaptic, I grabbed a few, blackbox ,fvwm2 and like 3 or 4 others
<ClayG> to mess with
<thompa> so if i switch to kdm it should work here
<kkathman> ClayG: absolutely... you can install as many as you wish
<kkathman> and try them all
<nalioth> kkathman: it's a "kde icons aren't found by gnome issue"
<kkathman> but you'll eventually choose one or the other
<thompa> is kde 3.5 safe to play with?
<nalioth> it is a "release Candidate"
<kkathman> nalioth: well I can access the gnome icons from kde...I dont know about the other way around
<kkathman> the gnome icons have to be somewhere :)
<ClayG> You know what, that's funny you say that
<ClayG> because it's the same way here
<nalioth> kkathman: that is what thompa said, he makes his launchers in gnome and has icons in both
<thompa> i created 3 links to apps in kde and they are missing in gnome
<ClayG> I think it's because mine is based on gdm and I installed kde on ubuntu
<ClayG> so it's like native or something, lol
<kkathman> yah I got no idea about gnome..havent used it in so long
<thompa> if a make a kde wi fi launcher in gnome it shows in kde
<thompa> but not the other way
<kkathman> thompa: I dont know why...the icon is put in a certain location
<ClayG> ok , do you both run ubuntu /w kde or kubuntu?
<kkathman> and you should be able to access it
<kkathman> ClayG: I run KDE, but have Gnome as a backup if I need it
<kkathman> but I boot to KDE
<kkathman> and stay there
<thompa> ClayG: im using gdm not kdm
<kkathman> GDM = graphical display manager
<nalioth> thompa: it's not a GDM or KDM issue
<thompa> ok
<kkathman> and nalioth is reight
<kkathman> right
<thompa> right
<thunderbolt> Does anyone know how to get the kicker to maximize and activate menus if they aren't currently active, and minimize them if they are?
<Vivaldi> i do  not understand
<kkathman> Vivaldi: what dont you understand?
<thunderbolt> I want it to select and activate the application if I click on the button on the taskbar, but if I click on the button of the currently active application, it should minimize the currently active application.
<kkathman> thunderbolt: all the kicker options are accessible under "panels" in the system settings
<kkathman> thunderbolt: typically that works if you enable the system TRAY option
* thunderbolt nods
<thunderbolt> Where is that under, the panel configure options?
<kkathman> thunderbolt: the reason it wont work exactly the way you say, is because of the concept of multiple desktops
<thunderbolt> Ah, they don't mix?
<kkathman> thunderbolt: yes. .. right click on the kicker and choose ADD TO PANEL...then Applet..then System Tray
<thunderbolt> kkathman: thank you.
<kkathman> thunderbolt: not really, they MIGHT work if you had the application open in the same desktop, but it also might open a second instance ..like a browser.  However if you use the system tray, then the minimize/maximize works with the mouse clicking on the icon
<kkathman> sure no problem
* thunderbolt nods
<thompa> my themes and stles are looking kind of weird
<thompa> i thought it should be plastic by default
<thompa> where are the borders?
<kkathman> thompa: you can change that in the system settings if you are in KDE
<kkathman> if you have gnome questions you'll have to ask nalioth :)
<thompa> i know, its just does not seem consistant.
<thompa> on the notebook install it was different
<kkathman> thompa: its pretty consistent for me at least
<thompa> it might be my nvidia card
<kkathman> well I have an nVidia also
<kkathman> but its a desktop too
<thompa> the plastic theme is supposed to give you borders
<ClayG> anyone know a good uptime monitor, but an app
<ClayG> ?
<thompa> when i choose a list from the menu is all white border
<thunderbolt> ClayG: could you rephrase the question?
<ClayG> for a website
<thunderbolt> like a uptime monitor that outputs html or some such?
* thunderbolt doesn't know of any
<ClayG> something to check the uptime, lets say your hosting company tells you that they are up 99.9 percent of the time
<ClayG> and you want to really see how often the server/site is unreachable
<thunderbolt> uhh, you could have a script randomly ping it, to see how often its unreachable
<ClayG> I am sure there are cli ones, as it's just pinging it over and over for how ever long
<thunderbolt> or do like a links dump..
<thunderbolt> right.
<ClayG> but i rather have a gui
* thunderbolt nods
<thunderbolt> Come on, use the cli, it'll make you stronger ;-)
<ClayG> lol yeah but I want it pinged every 10-30 seconds
<ClayG> can you imagine sifting through 1 weeks worth of ping results?
<thunderbolt> that's what awk, sed, and perl are for :)
<thunderbolt> and GNUPLOT
<ClayG> sorry, dont want to use the newbie shield  but I dont know that stuff
* thunderbolt nods
<ClayG> but not knowing is no exscuse I suppose, heck there was a time I didn't know how to walk
<thunderbolt> I have to do a lot of data graphing for school and such, so gnuplot is second nature to me.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ClayG about cli
<ClayG> Heh I should have bookmarked this page a long time ago
<_isaac> Hi, i have a problem... can you helpme????
<_isaac> I have a ibook, whit an ati radeon mobility, how can i install it???
<thunderbolt> I'm pretty sure you can just install it using the PowerPC (PPC) install CD
<_isaac> yes
<_isaac> and i have a resolution 640 x 480
<_isaac> what can i do???
<thunderbolt> right click on the desktop, click on configure desktop, can you change the resolution under 'display'?
<nalioth> _isaac: the install works well with no problems on ibooks
<_isaac> well... in this ibook, my max resolution is 640x480 but in osx i had a 1280x720 
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _isaac about fixres
<_isaac> This is my first time...
<_isaac> in linux
<nalioth> _isaac: ubotu sent you a private message
<_isaac> hi again, i'm =
<nalioth> _isaac: howdy
<_isaac> if i install  kubuntu from dvd image, the resolution fixes???
<_isaac> nalioth: what can i do???
<nalioth> no. did you follow the instructions ubotu sent you?
<nalioth> _isaac: did you follow the instructions in ubotus private message?
<fatejudger> Ok, I really don't understand this. Safari is supposed to be based on KHTML, so theoretically, when I spoof the browser identification on Konq as a Safari browser, it should work. The problem is mail.google.com and google.com/ig don't work. You can't click on any of the links!
<fatejudger> Is there some way to get around this?
<nalioth> fatejudger: you can spoof the user-agent-string, but not the underlying software
<fatejudger> nalioth: obviously, but Safari is KHTML based
<fatejudger> nalioth: I don't understand why something so big as links don't work when spoofed
<nalioth> fatejudger: you say gmail?
<fatejudger> nalioth: I can't imagine Apple would change the way Safari handles links
<fatejudger> nalioth: yes, gmail
<fatejudger> nalioth: spoof Konq as Safari, you'll see
<_isaac> Yes, i read, but can't fix it...
<nalioth> fatejudger: it's not konqueror, i just went to gmail and signed in and deleted some spam
<fatejudger> WHAT?
<fatejudger> nalioth: what version are you using?
<nalioth> kkathman: can you help _isaac ?
<fatejudger> nalioth: I'm in the KDE 3.5 RC1
<nalioth> fatejudger: then you need to report a bug, i'm using konq 3.4.2 under kde 3.4.3
<kkathman> _isaac: is there something I can help with?
<_isaac> I install kubuntu from cd install this afternon
<kkathman> _isaac: ok
<_isaac> in a ibook, i see a resolution of 680x480, but when i try to change the resolution, i can't... 
<aftertaf> any adept heads about?
<nalioth> adept at what?
<aftertaf> dapper update is borked on debtags, the command debtags update and the end of the postinstall script returns a seg fault.
<kkathman> _isaac: during the install, do you remember getting a screen that asks you about the various resolutions?
<aftertaf> lol bnal :) ever the one to have a good reply ;)
<aftertaf>  s/bnal/nalioth 
<_isaac> no, never see about it...
<nalioth> aftertaf: welcome to developement hell
<nalioth> !xcfg
<ubotu> xcfg is, like, to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<aftertaf> yeah :)
<aftertaf> just wanted to let the devs know...; are they in ubuntu-dev?   by ANY chance ? ;)
<nalioth> aftertaf: that bug is old, at least more than 24 hours
<nalioth> aftertaf: you should search and report bugs at bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> aftertaf: bugzilla is the best place to report it, if it's not been reported already
<kkathman> _isaac: then you might wish to reconfigure your xorg.conf file for those supported resolutions
<_isaac> wow???
<fatejudger> nalioth: should I report it under kdelibs or konq?
<kkathman> ubotu tell _isaac about xorg
<nalioth> fatejudger: konq, i would presume, since it's a konq error
<kkathman> _isaac: please check your pm from ubotu.. and follow those instructions :)
<nalioth> !xcfg
<ubotu> well, xcfg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<fatejudger> nalioth: but Konq is just a shell
<aftertaf> oki.
<fatejudger> nalioth: kdelibs is the actual KHTML part
<nalioth> fatejudger: then use your best judgement
<chaoticgeek> hello all
<kkathman> hi there chaoticgeek :)
<chaoticgeek> man I wish I had a real cd key for halo
<chaoticgeek> then I could play online
<chaoticgeek> but I'm cheap and got a cd key online so I could play through the story line
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: you can't wait for the movie?
<chaoticgeek> I already beat the game
<chaoticgeek> ... I like to play online games...
<chaoticgeek> stupid microsoft and bungie
<kkathman> hi there raingrove :)
<raingrove> hi kkathman
<raingrove> i love kde 3.5
<raingrove> ;)
<insanekane> oh damn ... i missed the ubuntu bug squashing day :/
<crimsun> no you didn't
<crimsun> it's today
<insanekane> oh ?! are you sure ?
<insanekane> i thought it was on the 23rd
<crimsun> yes, I'm sure.
<kkathman> raingrove:  hows the 3.5 working for you?
<raingrove> well it's running fine. i am running it on suse though
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> raingrove: could you tell me a little about SuSE..how much box I would need to run it for instance?
<raingrove> how much box? u mean the system requirements?
<kkathman> raingrove: is it true that you have to install 5 CDs??
<_isaac> i did that you say, and now???
<raingrove> kkathman : there is a one CD install version
<kkathman> raingrove: but there's also that 5 CD thing
<raingrove> yeah..
<raingrove> one cd version is a community produced thing. unfortunately the server hosting that file seems to be down
<raingrove> btw if u are comfortable with kubuntu, just stay with it
<raingrove> things are quite different in suse
<kkathman> I have an old Dell p2 450 with 128mb mem...is that too deficient?
<kkathman> yah I know they are...just have always been curious
<kkathman> I tried Fedora and its major bloat
<raingrove> kkathman, hmm. i think suse is abit too heavy for that. 
<kkathman> rain ok
<kkathman> I'll stick with ubuntu
<raingrove> maybe u can use light linux like damn small linux - never tried it though
<raingrove> oh.. GNOME and KDE eats up alot of memory 
<raingrove> try xfce4
<kkathman> I have gnome + Ubuntu on it now
<raingrove> gnome eats more memory than kde, i was surprised.
<kkathman> I am upgrading to breezy from hoary on it
<raingrove> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop :P
<raingrove> xfce4 is really fast
<kkathman> I might do a xubuntu-desktop install
<kkathman> ah
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> exactly
<raingrove> damn small linux looks interesting
<raingrove> i might try it on a p2-266mhz junk i have
<kkathman> yah Ive done that
<kkathman> its ok
<raingrove> haha i call it a junk now.. it was pretty decent...erm.. back in 1997 or 1996
<kkathman> yah I got my p2450 from Dell in like 1998
<kkathman> that was the cat's meow then :)
<_isaac> i did reconfigure de xorg and backup it, and what have to do now??? 
<_isaac> kkathman: what can i do now??/
<lzhz789> Hi,How can i get "sharutils" package installed?when i type "sudo apt-get install sharutils",it says can't find package sharutils.Thanks!!!
<fatejudger> lzhz789: then it isn't there
<fatejudger> lzhz789: what's the problem?
<lzhz789> fatejudger: i have found sharutils in "packages.ubuntu.com",but i want to get it installed.
<fatejudger> lzhz789: then download it
<supo> i'm having a problem i cannot seem to fix without help :/ i'm using kubuntu and i have installed nvidia drivers and done everything, set xorg.conf for composite and such, but still (for example a window decoration named crystal from kde-look) doesn't work :/ i've enabled the effects and such for themes but it just doesn't seem to work and i'm out of ideas.. i hope someone can help
<fatejudger> lzhz789: you probably don't have all the repos
<fatejudger> !tell lzhz789 about repos
<lzhz789> fatejudger: is it means repository?
<_isaac> hi, i did backup the xorg file, how can i charge the changes???
<supo> _isaac, yes i did
<_isaac> hi, i did backup the xorg file, how can i charge the changes???
<gp> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4975; any ideas?
<fatejudger> gp: yeah, your computer is broken
<_lzhz789> fatejudger:i can't get update for this " http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found"
<_lzhz789> i have tried server times
<gp> fatejudger: care to digress more?
<fatejudger> gp: have you tried installing a newer version of python?
<fatejudger> gp: and are you using the .deb cedega or did you compile it from cvs?
<gp> I extracted the *.tar.gz file.
<gp> I have only the version of python that came with cedega.
<fatejudger> I don't believe cedega comes with python
<fatejudger> and you SHOULD be using the .deb
<gp> Is there a way to delete all the files that came in the tar.gz?
<fatejudger> did you make install?
<gp> No, I just untar'ed the tar file - that's what the 'howto' said to do.
<^rob^> hi there
<gp> I'll just download the .deb file.
<fatejudger> gp: well delete them then
<fatejudger> gp: yes, do that
<gp> Alright.
<gp> Thanks./
<fatejudger> gp: the deb works perfectly, you shouldn't have any problems
<^rob^> ihow do i set CC environmen to point to the "gcc" version "3.4.5"
<^rob^> i have them both
<crimsun> CC=gcc-3.4 CXX=g++-3.4 [...] 
<^rob^> ty
<^rob^> any good tutorial about how to make iso and write it - to dvd ?
<^rob^> for data backup
<kairu0> hey all
<gath> morning
<aftertaf> morning
<gath> how i can completely remove kubuntu from my computer?
<_mephisto> #irchelp
<gath> what?
<kairu0> morning
<kairu0> gath, install another OS in its place?
<gath> it is possible?
<kairu0> gath: yes. what do you want to replace ubuntu with
<kairu0> oops kubuntu
<gath> i format the partition
<kairu0> gath, formatting and clearing the MBR will remove kubuntu completely
<gath> because something iss wrong with my kubuntu
<rosco_> hi
<kairu0> hi robotgeek 
<kairu0> oops
<kairu0> hi rosco_ 
<robotgeek> kairu0: hi
<kairu0> whats up robotgeek 
<robotgeek> kairu0: nm, just lurking
<kairu0> lol
<kairu0> beats 'prowling'
<robotgeek> yeah :)
<Loon> hi all
<robotgeek> hola
<Loon> ciao
<robotgeek> Loon: already :)
<Loon> I am a new user of Kubuntu!
<Delvien> Any way to have amaroK be less hefty on the CPU/mem load?
<robotgeek> Delvien: ah, not really. i've tried changing themes. and turning off the last.fm stuff works fine
<Delvien> robotgeek so yougot it to be lighter?
<robotgeek> Delvien: it's running at 11% of my cpu
<Delvien> what engine you running?
<robotgeek> gstreamer
<robotgeek> Delvien: i think you might have suggested it to me before
<Delvien> ah hehe
<Delvien> it sounds the best 
<Delvien> its running 40% of my CPU..
<robotgeek> that sounds quite a lot
<Delvien> aye
<Delvien> im running 1.3.1 is there a newer version?
<robotgeek> i'm running the same, i think
<robotgeek> yup, the same
<robotgeek> ppc is the r0x0rs :)
<usercamp5> aloowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<robotgeek> hellow
<Loon> and about kaffeine?
<Delvien> robotgeek ah , have to have it open a while,  now running 6% and playing music too :P
<usercamp5> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<robotgeek> Delvien: i think it takes some juice intially while organising
<Loon> robotgeek it seems that you know almost all, I have a question 4 you, if ou can!
<Delvien> robotgeek aye, turned off "get related artist info" or whatever was in last.fm
<robotgeek> Loon: we do what we can
<Loon> kaffeine does not work
<Loon> when I try to reproduce a song or a movie it telles me that there are no plugins..
<Loon> pardon, no decoders for the stream :-/
<robotgeek> Loon: i belive you need codecs
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Loon about w32codecs
<Loon> ok
<Loon> I hve downloaded win32codecs and put them in /usr/lib/win32 right?
<robotgeek> Loon: i belive the .deb package should do all the groundwork for you
<Loon> let's try ;-)
<Loon> m
<Loon> nothing happened
<robotgeek> Loon: did you install the package with sudo dpkg -i w32codecs-blahblah.deb
<Loon> yep
<Loon> i come from Debian
<robotgeek> Loon: do you have totem-xine installed?
<Loon> no
<Loon> I never had...
<robotgeek> Loon: get that, i believe that works well with codecs
<Loon> ok...i try to turn around kaffeine
<robotgeek> Loon: though, i think kaffeine has an option to select decoders
<Tm_T> totem(-xine) is yuk
* robotgeek is on ppc. /me doesn't care about codecs
<Loon> hehehe
<Loon> in my list i have totem and totem-gstreamer....
<Loon> not xine!
<thoreauputic> try kaffeine-xine
<thoreauputic> !ino kaffeine-xine
<ubotu> thoreauputic: I give up, what is it?
<thoreauputic> hah
<thoreauputic> !info kaffeine-xine
<ubotu> kaffeine-xine: (xine engine for kaffeine media player), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.7-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 174 kB, Installed size: 548 kB
<Loon> kaffeine-gstreamer
<Loon> m!
<thoreauputic> Loon: install that package and you'll have a choice of engines in kaffeine
<Loon> it seems that I have to allow universe packages too...
<thoreauputic> of course - why not?
<Loon> are they ok? 
<thoreauputic> sure
<Loon> universe multiverse...anything?
<Loon> or only universe restricted?
<thoreauputic> Loon: they are supported by the community - the MOTU (masters of the universe) ;)
<Loon> let's try...i can always reinstall ;-)
<mrmarcel> hi
<thoreauputic> !tell Loon about repos
<thoreauputic> Loon: heh - you won't have troubles with universe and multiverse
<Loon> ok ok
<Loon> I'mquite more a philosofical then a programmer...
<Loon> but I trust Synaptic when I add universe packages and it telles me that they aren't supported...
<thoreauputic> they aren't supported by Canonical - they are supported by the community
<Loon> ok
<Loon> let's trust the community ;-)
<thoreauputic> it's really just a commercial/ business issue - Canonical can't support over 17 000 packages ;-)
<Loon> !info localepurge
<ubotu> localepurge: (Automagically remove unnecessary locale data), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 0.3 (breezy), Packaged size: 32 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<skypa> does the (k)ubuntu install cd has a rescue console?
<skypa> need to do some repartitioning
<os2mac> does anyone know where I can download the offical unbuntu artwork?
<robotgeek> art.ubuntu.com ?
<robotgeek> !art
<ubotu> methinks art is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityArtwork
<Loon> i have installed kaffeine-xine and i'm removing kaffeine-gstreamer...
<os2mac> lart's back... ok how about the offical ubuntu desktop....that is not on either of those pages.
<os2mac> hehe..robot..your !art looked like lart for a sec...
<os2mac> sorry
<Loon> fiewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Loon> it works
<thoreauputic> Loon: you don't have to remove kaffeine-gstreamer really
<thoreauputic> you just choose your engine in the menu
<Loon> ok
<Loon> but i did...
<Loon> if i don't need it....
<Loon> it's only entropy
<Loon> or not?
<thoreauputic> *shrug* it just sits there so I guess it doesn't drain reources - and it's pretty small ( a plugin)
<thoreauputic> *resources
<thoreauputic> something like 76k According to apt-cache show kaffeine-gstreamer
<Loon> ok
<thoreauputic> heh - you probably would never use it though ( gstreamer has some maturing to do IMO)
<thoreauputic> it's OK for audio, but video is a bit tougher
<Loon> i set it up again...but if  kaffeine will be corrupted, l'' remove
<thoreauputic> it won't hurt anything :)
<thoreauputic> apt/ dpkg /adept or whatever takes care of you ;-)
<Loon> and what about noatun...it crushes and seems useless....as amarok...I'have always used xmms
<thoreauputic> amarok is usually very good - it crashes ? I would be surprised
<Loon> let's try amarok
<thoreauputic> you can also get a xine engine for amarok, or a gstreamer engine (both work fine)
<Loon> m
<thoreauputic> amarok-xine, amarok-gstreamer
<Loon> gstreamer did'nt work before
<Loon> nothing...even with xine engine it telles me "List finished"
<thoreauputic> actually amarok comes with both by default if I read correctly
<thoreauputic> you installed w32codecs and gstreamer0.8-mad etc ?
<thoreauputic> have you read the wiki page about restricted formats?
<thoreauputic> !tell Loon about restricted
<Loon> the mad no...i'm setting up now
<Loon> :-) gstreamer0.8-mad missing!!! Now amarok works
<hendy> does anyone know, why i cant set my IP address and route address using "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.3 netmask 255.255.255.0" but the result is always show my IP address is 192.168.2.1, and i cant enable / disable the interface either... :(
<Loon> do anyone (unluckly) use S3 Savage 4 video card?
<silensius> hi does possible to install on ubuntu a windows sofware ?
<hendy> oh.. i already figure it out :)
<hendy> but the problem now is how can i install HTB(bandwith management) with apt -get? :(
<l3m> silensius: you can use WINE 
<l3m> silensius: if it is not a game, chances are it'll work 
<Loon> hi kubunters!!!
<Loon> See ya nex time!!! 
* robotgeek is pretending to be a kubunter
* l3m is pretending to actually exist
<robotgeek> l3m: :)
<l3m> hrhr
<silensius> thanks l3m
<_spin> italiani?
<gath> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi gath, hi _spin
<Kamping_Kaiser> _spin: try ubuntu-it
<gath> where i can get a new sources list? i have allready installes kubuntu breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> why do you need a new one?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gath> because, something i can not download
<Kamping_Kaiser> look at what ubotu said
<gath> but maybe , i only have to uncomment the files in the sources.lst
<gath> yes, that is all
<gath> anybody knows , how i can listen some mp3`s
<gath> ?
<gath> !media
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, gath
<gath> !mp3
<ubotu> to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<andreas__> is it possible to change the size of the icons in kmenu?
<andreas__> I want them bigger
<andreas__> I found out, nvm
<devlin7> I downloaded and burned the i386 install CD of Kubuntu, verified the MD5sum as being correct. At the same point everytime I get a error reading from CD-ROM. I've tried 2 burns so far with same result. anyone know what causes this?
<l3m> do you try to read the cd in the same drive as you burned it?
<devlin7> No, I am installing to a computer that doesn't have a RW drive. If it helps its always at "Load Installer components from CD"
<l3m> do other cd's you've burned on your rw work on that computer?
<devlin7> yes, 2 weeks ago I downloaded & burned SUSE 10.0 and it read and installed all 5 cd's
<carsten> i downloaded bittorrent 4.2.0 from http://www.bittorrent.com/ i installed the .deb via konqueror, how can i start bittorrent?
<l3m> devlin7: hmm weird. dunno, sry
<l3m> carsten: the console bt is btdownloadcurses <torrent> . why didn't you just use apt-get ? bittorrent is in kubuntu 
<carsten> i used the apt-get bittorrent but it is old. like REAL old
<l3m> try bittornado
<devlin7> hmmm... one thing different with the burning. I will be PO'd if its Roxio's ISO burning... its the only different thing entered into the mix. just thought of that. It over took my old iso program
<l3m> or, if you want a graphical client, use azureus
<l3m> http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<carsten> you told me about azureus yesterday, i followed the link and it is java. i dont think that java tools are good
<l3m> carsten: well i don't really like java either but azureus is the most powerful bittorrent client i know
<l3m> carsten: maybe you can try ktorrent too, it's small and simple but graphical ;)
<Fillado> indeed
<andreas__> what a shitti bt client
<andreas__> I mean for real
<andreas__> there's not even a manpage
<l3m> andreas__: which one?
<andreas__> bittornado
<l3m> bittornado is great
<l3m> ;)
<l3m> and it's completely command compatible to the original bittorrent
<emanuel> Hello, should I upgrade to kde 3.5 rc1 while I'm on kde?
<l3m> emanuel: if you like unstable but new software, yes. if you just want a system that works, no
<carsten> i still dont get it. under XP (sorry to mention that) the newes BT client, from the offical page can DL up to 3 torents at once, and has torrent queuing. here, even if i installed the 4.20 (i can check that in adept) the bittorrent program says it would be version 3.something. you cant even limit the upload capacity
<emanuel> I mean, is ok to upgrade KDE when KDE is running?
<l3m> carsten: of course you can
<l3m> carsten: btdownloadcurses --max_upload_rate x 
<carsten> l3m:  youre right, there is a parameter. but under xp you had a small slider.
<carsten> l3m: and what about torrent queuing?
<l3m> emanuel: yes, just restart into kdm after upgrading
<l3m> carsten: if you want a graphical client, use azureus
<emanuel> Ok, thanks.
<l3m> carsten: if you want a quick and powerful small client, use bt or bittornado
<l3m> carsten: you do have do decide what's important to you ;)
<andreas__> there should be an alternative inbetween
<andreas__> bt/btornado is practically useless to anyone but masochistic geeks, and azuerus is a pain to install
<l3m> andreas__: there is. ktorrent e.g. 
<l3m> andreas__: there are many inbetween
<l3m> and bt is great
<l3m> together with screen
<l3m> andreas__: just because you don't know how to use something doesn't make it bad
<andreas__> that's not what I'm saying
<carsten> i will learn how i can write bittorrent skripts, and will use the curses thingie.
<l3m> andreas__: in winxp you only have graphical clients. in linux, you can choose between graphical and console clients. i don't see how that's a disadvantage?
<mornfall> carsten: btlaunchmany is your friend
<carsten> l3m:  there is not the same original graphic client in xp and linux.
<mornfall> maybe try ktorrent, too
<carsten> but perhaps i am always starting the wrong one
<l3m> and apt-cache search bittorrent gives 9 hits
<l3m> and that's without azureus which is not in kubu
<l3m> carsten: well it's not linuxes fault if the bittorrent author doesn't make the same version for every system
<l3m> carsten: but i think bittorrent-gui is pretty close, no? 
<carsten> the version i installed is called bittorrent-4.2.0.linux
<mornfall> carsten: you have interesting problems huh ;-)
<devlin7> Well it wasn't Roxio's problem. I just burned yet another CD using a different iso maker and same exact error....
<carsten> mornfall: i dont understand what you are saying?
<mornfall> nm
<devlin7> 13mm:  ah ha! what a strange problem I have found... Apparently what is causing the install error is the fact I have no NIC card. I carefully watched the install and thats when it craps out. 
<devlin7> tho I have a nic card... dunno why its doing that..
<l3m> hmm weird
<l3m> what kind of nic do you have?
<devlin7> dunno..."yet" will pull system apart. I am attempting install on an eMachine (garbage) PC someone gave me when they bought a new machine.
<l3m> devlin7: hmm maybe try the livecd
<devlin7> odd thing is kubuntu says I have firewire which I do not have...
<l3m> see if that works
<devlin7> I have played w/ the live cd and it works perfectly thats whats so confusing
<federico> hello channel! I'm using Kubuntu Breezy Badger, and I have a problem with my K-Menu. In fact, it is not updated with new menu entries after installing software with Synaptic. I know not every program adds an entry, but my menu really seems to be broken!
<federico> Also, changes with the menu editor aren't saved.
<federico> Although, every installed program has a proper link in /usr/share/applications. Has anyone an idea how to fix the menu?
<devlin7> 13mm:  ack! I did an integrity test and tho the MD5sum test passed the integrity test failed on ./install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz   does this help any in what could be wrong?
<l3m> yes
<l3m> initrd contains many important parts of the system
<l3m> maybe try downloading the cd from another source
<l3m> weird though, that the md5 passed
<devlin7> I thought it was weird too.. I will try downloading from another server tho... crossin' my fingers lol
<l3m> good luck ;)
<devlin7> may sound stupid but could a bad nic card cause this? 
<l3m> no idea 
<l3m> maybe?
<l3m> ;)
<l3m> devlin7: does the nic work with the livecd?
<devlin7> just wonderin'... this pc is weird but when I turn it off the nic is still active w/ the router
<gath> hello
<gath> i have some problems with breezy an a usb-stick
<federico_lu> gath: me too. Or more exactly, with an Memory Stick card reader
<gath> federico_lu:  yes with both
<gath> !usb
<ubotu> gath: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<gath> !media
<ubotu> Wish i knew, gath
<gath> !usb-stick
<ubotu> gath: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<federico_lu> gath: my problem is, that when I transfer files (mostly mp3), it says they are saved on the stick, and they even show up correctly on Konqueror, but then my device can't play them (says they are corrupt, or the playback stops in the middle of the song etc). When transferring the same files with Windows things go fine.
<federico_lu> Same for you?
<gath> no
<gath> did you save the stick before removing?
<federico_lu> you mean unmount it? Yes I did. Did not help.
<gath> mhh
<federico_lu> It's a Sony Ericsson K750i mobile phone, which is detected as a standart card reader.
<federico_lu> On Windows things go fine, don't know where the problem is ... :(
<federico_lu> what goes wrong on your system?
<gath> i know this, sometimes win is better with such things like mp3 oder usb-stick 
<federico_lu> I agree. I know use our laptop for things like that.
<federico_lu> know = now
<gath> if i put a stick on my system , konqi open, but no content; instead some error by loading media:/.......
<federico_lu> did you do a "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<federico_lu> Had that problem with a fresh install of breezy badger too, updates resolved that problem.
<gath> yes bevor 5 min
<gath> befor
<federico_lu> hmm maybe you have to reboot
<gath> mybe, i`ll try it
<gath> cu
<federico_lu> bye
<emanuel> Ok, I have enought of kde 3.5 rc1, how can I downgrade to kde 3.4? :-) 
<federico_lu> I didn't even notice any changes between those versions :) But I'm a bloody beginner ...
<l3m> emanuel: well, remove the new apt source, apt-get --reinstall the whole kde, rename .kde in your home.... 
<l3m> and restart
<l3m> preferably while not in kde
<l3m> ;)
<emanuel> What's the command to reinstall the whole kde?
<l3m> apt-get --reinstall install kde .. but maybe you'd also have to reinstall some pkgs by hand
<l3m> also, you have to abt-get update after removing the 3.5 source
<emanuel> Right.
<emanuel> I already did that...
<nalioth> emanuel: get rid of the 3.5 sources list in your box, and ctrl-alt-f2, login and issue "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop"
<nalioth> emanuel: make sure you update your apt after removing the 3.5 repositories
<emanuel> A ver...
<emanuel> That's better "apt-get --reinstall install kde" said there was dependencies that wouldn't be installed.
<emanuel> nalioth: it was a very quick operation, I don't think it's downgraded...
<nalioth> emanuel: welcome to the world of beta software
<pigeonflight> What changes the splash image at Boot up?
<Stele> I don't care who killed him I want my MONEY!!!
<Stele> aww crap sorry wrong channel
<pigeonflight> the Area where it shows the debug info as to what is ok and what failed
<pigeonflight> Is it usplash?
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<emanuel> :-D
<emanuel> nalioth: I was already there... :-D
<pigeonflight> there is an xubuntu one now :-)
<nalioth> emanuel: try the "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde" thing
<pigeonflight> nalioth: Hi
<nalioth> pigeonflight: howdy
<pigeonflight> nalioth: How goes it?
<nalioth> pigeonflight: great! and you?
<pigeonflight> trying to redo some interface stuff
<nalioth> pigeonflight: great fun, i'm sure
<pigeonflight> usplash as I understand it is the Grub menu that allows you to choose what you are booting into?
<kkathman> pigeonflight: http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/Changing_KDE_splash_screen.html
<emanuel> nalioth: I get (traslated from Spanish): kde: Depends: kdesdk but it won't be installed.
<emanuel> That's with "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde".
<pigeonflight> kkathman: This is for when KDE is starting?
<pigeonflight> kkathman: I'm looking for the splash before KDE starts
<kkathman> its the KDE splash screen
<kkathman> which is what you asked for I thought
<pigeonflight> kkathman: Well the one before Linux starts
<kkathman> ohh.. hmm thats doesnt have anything to do with KDE
<pigeonflight> I know
<pigeonflight> It has to do with k/x/ubuntu
<kkathman> well, kind of
<kkathman> kubuntu is ubuntu w/KDE
<l3m> there's a kernel bootsplash and then there's kdm and then there's the kde splash
<kkathman> right
<nalioth> emanuel: you have removed those repos URLs from your sources.list, right?
<kkathman> I dont know how to change the bootsplash but have you asked Uncle Google?
<pigeonflight> l3m: I think the kernel bootsplash is what I'm looking for
<pigeonflight> I didn't know it was called a bootsplash :)
<l3m> you probably want apt-get install usplash and www.bootsplash.org
<kkathman> pigeonflight: look under Uncle Google...ubuntu bootsplash :)
<emanuel> nalioth: I removed the one I had added to upgrade to kde 3.5 rc1.
<nalioth> emanuel: then "sudo apt-get remove kdesdk"
<emanuel> nalioth: it says kdesdk isn't installed.
<nalioth> emanuel: i suspect you'll need to do some creative thinking
<emanuel> Ok, I'm where I didn't want to be. :-)
<nalioth> emanuel: what is wrong with 3.5?
<emanuel> Locales...
<jocho> anyone has used facturalux?
<emanuel> I get strange simbols for some Spanish characters.
<emanuel> The System Setting tool window exced my screen resolution (1024x768).
<jocho> i fixed it by changing in system settings regional ... disposiscion del teclado
<emanuel> A ver...
<jocho> facturalux anyone know something?
<devlin7> 13mm: I am downloading unubuntu and going to try installing that then add KDE. The only server that I seem to be able to connect too for Kunbuntu is the one I got the bad iso from
<emanuel> It's extrange, 'cause all characters seems to be ok, except in the "Internet" item in the K menu.
<l3m> devlin7: try bittorrent
<l3m> devlin7: were are you from?
<l3m> i think you tried this: http://kubuntu.org/download.php ?
<nalioth> emanuel: was that the ONLY problem? that is known and easily fixed on the kubuntu forums
<nalioth> emanuel: the system settings window is a known problem, see the kubuntu forums
<emanuel> nalioth: that's all I found in a half hour test... Ok, thanks, I'll the forums.
<pigeonflight> kkathman-away: Thanks
* devlin7 is from New Hampshire
<yannz> I'm from Oslo.
<yannz> =D
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<devlin7> 13mm: oh, yes my downloads were from http://kubuntu.org/download.php    the 1st US server I can't usually connect too the 2nd is where I got the iso w/ bad file
<carsten> is there anywhere a bittorrent linux support chat?
<nalioth> azureus runs on anything with a java implementation. dont ask me how, i dont use java apps
<pigeonflight> l3m: I take it http://www.desktop-linux.net/bootsplash.htm is not accurate
<devlin7> I see bittorrent mentioned alot.. is it much faster than a direct download?
<carsten> devlin7: there is data in the net that can only be received via bittorrent
<nalioth> devlin7: depends on the file
<carsten> i installed the new 4.2 version and it wont work, so has anyone heard of such a chat?
<devlin7> nalioth: in this case I am refering to the kubunto breezy download... my last direct one was strange. It passed the md5sum check but failed the integrety check
<yannz> devlin7, it's not really faster. But it depends less on one single source of great bandwidth. 
<nalioth> devlin7: what you do in that case is get the .torrent file for that image, and start it with you iso image as the target. bittorrent should fill in the missig pieces and bring it into spec
<devlin7> nalioth: thanks for the suggestion, will give it a shot after my current d/l is finished :)
<nalioth> devlin7: using bittorrent in that fashion sure beats d/l the whole iso again and hoping it works
<monad> hi... can anyone tell me how to stop kdm? i don't want to use it
<monad> there was a command similar to rc-update, but i don't remember the name
<nalioth> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<devlin7> lol true, I may not have dial-up but I also don't have the fastest broadband either... any less d/ling is helpful
<bl3ssing> why can't i look to my wmv file ... it has been 2-3 days since I've tried, and nothing.
<bl3ssing> :-((
<binus> does anyone know how to restart network?
<bl3ssing> but I won't quit so easy ...
<nalioth> bl3ssing: i'll say it again. microsoft changes their codecs regularly
<bl3ssing> I'll try again and again ...
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> oh, I see nalioth, how about the mpg files?
<bl3ssing> I can't see even the mpg
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bl3ssing about multimedia
<binus> i was setting nat with iptables -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE -t nat 192.168.0.0/24  and set ip_forward to 1  but i still can't get the client connected to the internet :(
<binus> please help me
<nalioth> binus: ask in #ubuntu 
<binus> ok
<spk> ciao
<nalioth> howdy
<spk> [GStreamer Error]  ** gstmad.c(1206): gst_mad_checks_caps_reset: / 
<spk> thread/decodenin1/mad2: Failed to negotiate 44100 Hz 2 ch
<spk> ho appena installato kubuntu ed i codec mp3,ma ho questo errore 
<spk> qualcuno sa come si risolve?
<bhna> spk: #kubuntu-it
<regeya> !english
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, regeya
* regeya thwaps the bot
<nalioth> ubotu: tell spk about mp3
<pigeonflight> !upower
<ubotu> pigeonflight: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<pigeonflight> !splashy
<ubotu> pigeonflight: No idea
<pigeonflight> !bootsplash
<ubotu> pigeonflight: Are you on ritalin?
<spk> sorry
<spk> sorry i thought i was in the italian kubuntu channel :-D i has just asked you about error
<spk> [GStreamer Error]  ** gstmad.c(1206): gst_mad_checks_caps_reset: / 
<spk> thread/decodenin1/mad2: Failed to negotiate 44100 Hz 2 ch
<spk> i've already installed all the necessary codecs
<nalioth> skypa: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<skypa> oO
<nalioth> spk:  install gstreamer0.8-mad
<nalioth> sorry skypa 
<nalioth> faulty tab-completion strikes again
<skypa> faulty.. I call it lazy :p
<spk> it says that it's already installed
<nalioth> that's me, lazy
<nalioth> spk: it may be a bad music file, my italian isn't so good
<spk> no i've tryed more than 1 mp3,and other people seem to have the same problem on the net
<spk> but because this is the first time i use kubuntu/ubuntu i think that for a problem like this it would be an easy solution,or not?
<spk> sorry for my bad english :-P
* regeya has several gigabytes of mp3s...sorry, vorbis enthusiasts
<nalioth> spk: have you used a different media player?
<nalioth> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese, Grazie...
<spk> sorry connection reset
<nalioth> !it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell spk about it
<toffmini> bonsoir
<toffmini> comment crer un profil sur Xchat
<nalioth> no parle francais ici, toffmini anglais s'il vous plait
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<toffmini> ok dsol
<spk> nobody had that problem with mp3?
<toffmini> bye
<nalioth> toffmini: be safe
<gast> sourceforge-downloads sind down :((
<skypa> -sind +are
<gast> ah sorry
<skypa> :p
<gast> can anyone approve?
<gast> i need hat file:
<gast> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/mplayerplug-in/mplayerplug-in-3.15.tar.gz?download
<nalioth> gast: it is not in the repositories?
<devlin7> nalioth: how do I target an iso on my drive for a torrent?
<nalioth> devlin7: what torrent client do you use?
<gast> nalioth, it is but i want to compile it on my own
<devlin7> um...windows
<nalioth> gast: ah, i see.  you can ask google for this >>> mplayerplug-in-3.15.tar.gz
<devlin7> nalioth: oh, ya mean like BitTorrent?
<nalioth> devlin7: yes, like bittorrent
<gast> ah thanks, found it at http://ftp.citkit.ru/pub/sourceforge/m/mp/mplayerplug-in/
<nalioth> devlin7: where is your iso image and matching torrent file?
<devlin7> nalioth: lol, then BitTorrent.. sorry brain is slipping today
<libben> i can pop azureus with TAB in terminal, but in katapult it wont show.
<libben> nalioth: i got the azureus working with symlink, and it pops with TAB in terminal. but in katapult it wont show. any ideas?
<nalioth> idk what katapult is. but i have heard it is diffecult to configure properly
<libben> u dont know what katapult? alt+space to get it popping in kubuntu/breezy
<nalioth> i know what katapult is
<devlin7> nalioth: hmmm... my iso image is on c:\download\isos  my torrent file is mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/kubuntu/5.10/
<nalioth> devlin7: download the .torrent file that matches your iso image to c:\download\isos
<devlin7> nalioth: currently am doing so.. but it just seemed like it was doing a complete download. At least it is showing the same expected time.
<nalioth> devlin7: stop.
<nalioth> devlin7: you want breezy kubuntu ?
<devlin7> what ever one is the current stable release
<nalioth> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.torrent
<nalioth> grab that file
<devlin7> wow big difference lol
<nalioth> devlin7: let's hope you didnt overwrite your md5 failing image with 14 seconds of new one
<hussam> is this kde 3.5 final  :) ? http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35/
<nalioth> devlin7: how we doing?
<devlin7> nalioth: it zipped right down in like less than a min or two.. 
<nalioth> so you have a good image now?
<devlin7> dunno, I'm about to burn it now
<nalioth> devlin7: did the torrent say "download complete" ?
<devlin7> yes
<nalioth> devlin7: then you've learned something today
<nalioth> ;)
<devlin7> nalioth: thats for sure! and I greatly appricate the help :)
<nalioth> devlin7: share the love, help someone else
<Soyburg> Hello, I would like to kill a process that is hanging (mkdosfs) but I have no luck with kill -9 pid. What else can I do?
<devlin7> I plan too, here in my town I take in old pc's, fix em up and give them away... hehehe its also my way of spreading linux!
<Soyburg> Ah, ok.  I killed the parent process.
<l3m>  devlin7 it worked? yay
<l3m> so the old cd image was broken?
<devlin7> still burning lol
<l3m> ah
<l3m> uhh good luck ;)
<devlin7> burn done, will know in two mins
<Cagliostro> hi all, i wish to know if is possible to install kubuntu via livecd
<devlin7> Cagliostro: I'm not positive but doubtful since there is a seperate iso file for making the installable version
<Cagliostro> but i read about the ubuntu-express installer..
<devlin7> 13m: okay now I'm gonna cry! it crapped out at the exact same place!
<l3m> ;(
<Cagliostro> the problem is that i need to install at a friend home, and he wants to check first which one he likes, so doing i will end up with 4cd and i want to avoid!!1
<asimon> Cagliostro: That will be possible with future Dapper Drake, then there will be only one cd, livecd and installcd in one.
<Cagliostro> one more question, my friend has an athlon 1000 and 512 ram, can KDE run on it or will be too much slow and i should revert to gnome?
<endo602> how do i permanently change xmodmap?
<asimon> Cagliostro: My guess is that KDE should be acceptable fast on this system. I doubt that gnome will be much faster.
<Cagliostro> thanks
<l3m> Cagliostro: i run KDE with full details on my ultraportable vaio with 1.1 ghz and 512 mb ram and it runs just fine
<Cagliostro> the system will be used mainly for calculation (university stuffs, big big big calculations..)
<skypa> I have a text file with lot's of ^C02^B and such
<skypa> any ideas on how to strip that?
<l3m> Cagliostro: i even thought about upgrading ram but checking my ram usage showed that i hardly ever use more than 300mb, even with tons of tabs in konqui open and 6 virtual desktops full of stuff
<binus> how to install webmin in kubuntu?
<dipnlik> skypa: sed
<l3m> binus: "sudo apt-get install webmin"
<binus> l3m: yes.. its E: Couldn't find package webmin
<Cagliostro> great
<asimon> endo602: Do you mean automatically calling xmodmap when logging in? For a single KDE user you could put a small script which calls xmodmap into ~/.kde/Autostart or for all users you could put it into /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<l3m> binus: you need to enable universe 
<Cagliostro> at now i am running ubuntu on my athlon 900 but i have only 256ram
<l3m> tell binus about universe
<devlin7> bbl
<nalioth> binus: enable universe and multiverse
<l3m> ubotu tell binus about universe
<nalioth> ubotu: tell binus about repos
<Cagliostro> gnome runs great
<binus> thanks
<l3m> Cagliostro: kde runs better ;) 
<l3m> hrhr
<dipnlik> ratpoison here, wayyyy better :)
<Cagliostro> eheheh on my system didn't run at all :D wanted 380meg ram and i didn't have
<Cagliostro> 300 not 380 :D u are right, requested right 300
<Cagliostro> ehehhe im sorry i cant try it, i saw it is really really neat
<Cagliostro> but what happens if a huge mem is requested, like from those university programs? those calculus program request really huge mem..
<Cagliostro> :D
<l3m> Cagliostro: there's swap, you know
<us3r> i'm crazy? i want to install all package of kubuntu (universe e multiverse include) ^^
<l3m> Cagliostro: and you can set the detail level
<Cagliostro> yea but swap would SLOW the system alooot
<Cagliostro> detail level of kubuntu?
<dipnlik> us3r: yes you are crazy
<l3m> with low detail level memory consumption goes down
<us3r> ^^
<l3m> Cagliostro: of kde
<Cagliostro> wow
<Cagliostro> im getting it
<Cagliostro> at my home everything is ubuntu, my ahtlon 500 with 128meg, my celeron 300 with 192meg and my thunderbird 900 with 256meg.
<Cagliostro> i've never tried kubuntu
<l3m> hehe i have kubuntu only, and some debian servers ;)
<l3m> tried gnome a few times but the apps just never seemed as nice and fully developed as in kde
<us3r> anyway, how i have to configure kubuntu for share connection to all pcs in lan ? :(
<l3m> us3r: system settings->sharing
<Cagliostro> i had to put gnome because damn it the ram kde eats is far out of my possibilkities
<l3m> Cagliostro: you spew propaganda from 2001 
<l3m> a lot has happened since then
<l3m> ;)
<asimon> Cagliostro: I you want to save memory it may also be worth to try some of those lightweight window managers like fluxbox instead of gnome or kde. 
<Cagliostro> yup i tried xfce
<Cagliostro> and i've a question about it, once i try and i dun like, how can i get rid of it with all the useless libs it left?
<Cagliostro> l3m why propaganda?
<l3m> Cagliostro: because these days kde doesn't use more ram than gnome
<Cagliostro> that's nice to hear!
<Cagliostro> l3m how can i try it w/o installing, with a livecd?
<Cagliostro> just to check if my poor system can stand
<nalioth> Cagliostro: kubuntu liveCD    www.kubuntu.org
<Soyburg> is there an easy way to format an sd card with fat32 under kubuntu?  anything with a gui?
<asimon> Cagliostro: You could try to search for all installed packages containing xfce in the name and uninstall them. That should catch most of it.
<l3m> Soyburg: hmm qtparted maybe
<Soyburg> sounds intersting.
<Cagliostro> asimon i tried it, but there are TONS of libs left..
* Soyburg looks
<Cagliostro> from time to time i find one..
<Cagliostro> is a pity nobody thought about such an utility like "complete uninstall"
<asimon> Cagliostro: Too bad, for KDE and Gnome there are categories which one can choose under synaptic, but not for xfce.
<dipnlik> Cagliostro: at least in theory, aptitude is supposed to do that
<dipnlik> Cagliostro: don't know about GUI programs though
<Cagliostro> aptitude is the package manager in kubuntu?
<asimon> Cagliostro: There is also "deborphan", which can find and list libraries which are no longer needed by other packages. But I never used it.
<Cagliostro> i did use, but is damn useless
<Cagliostro> find only old packages of plugins or good gstreamer codecs
<Cagliostro> not even a lib
<us3r> uhm...:( i didn't find system - settings --> sharing :(
<asimon> Yes, that doesn't sound very useful.
<nalioth> aptitude is a terminal program
<asimon> us3r: In system settings it's under "Internet & Network", third entry here
<Cagliostro> i heard about aptitude, but works only if u install stuffs tru it..
<nalioth> Cagliostro: it works fine, all the time. you just wont get all it's benefits unless you use it in a dedicated manner
<troy> I installed some debs for amarok from SVN that are not built for kubuntu -- had to remove the existing amarok, all is well, only I had to install the new once with --force-depends with dpkg
<Cagliostro> why they didn't integrate with gui in kde or gnome
<Cagliostro> dinner ready!
<troy> now whenever I try to do apt-get, etc. it complains about depends and won't let me proceed
<troy> any ideas?
<us3r> asimon: connection preferences?
<asimon> us3r: It's called "Sharing"
<us3r> there isn't...
<asimon> strange
<us3r> only sharing there isn't...there is: "desktop sharing" and "file sharing", but only "sharing" no :(
<dipnlik> Cagliostro: aptitude has a CLI but not a GUi. Quite nice
<us3r> maybe i've to install a package for this ?
<l3m> troy: apt-get -f install 
<asimon> us3r: Prabably ... but don't ask me which one
<us3r> ok.. :(
<alpaxco> ?????????''
<houdini> hi there @ all!
<alpaxco> hi
<troy> l3m: didn't work
<troy> l3m: I'll try again later 
<martin> Any good tool similar to Sisoft Sandra or Everest available in Adept?
* troy doesn't know what those tools are...
<martin> Tools for giving you system information
<nalioth> martin: in konsole, type "sudo lshw"
<libben> but thats text mode only
<libben> he may want a more gui'able one =)
<martin> Thanks :D
<libben> or he can use | grep cpu and so on
<libben> to get just what he wants to know
<troy> kinfocenter?
<martin> KInfoCenter is nice but I need a tool to give more detailed PnP information e.g the RAM specs in my notebook (PC2700 or PC2100 etc). Any ideas?
<binus> what is the default password for webmin
<nalioth> martin: sudo lshw
<binus> the user is root, but i don't know how to get in :(
<troy> martin: lshw should do it, but it's damned ugly :P
<martin> sudo lshw gave me the size of the modules installed but not their speed. Gave me a lot of other info though :P
<osh> binus: it's nothing. It copies the root password but as that's unset you don't get a passwd for webmin. Copy your own from /etc/shadow
<binus> ok
<osh> binus: That is probably a bug and I should probably report it. If I can find the energy to register to bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<binus> osh: the password is *
<binus> root:*:13111:0:99999:7:::
<osh> binus: that's the same as "account locked" if I'm not misinformed.
<binus> so i can't get in to webmin? :(
<binus> can i use another user and password?
<osh> binus: sure you can. you just have to hack it a little first.
<binus> osh: how to do it?
<osh> binus: you found the file where webmin looks for user and password?
<binus> yes it's miniserv.users
<binus> i found the information here:
<binus> userfile=/etc/webmin/miniserv.users
<binus> keyfile=/etc/webmin/miniserv.pem
<gupta> Any way to convert ta.bz2 package to deb?
<osh> binus: That's the one. Then look at /etc/password and replace the * in "root"  with the encrypted password for your regular account and you're good to go.
<osh> binus: miniserv.users is the place to loook
<nalioth> gupta: nope. thats a source holding archive, i'd imagine
<binus> osh, ok just a minute
<bettse> How do I set my timezone in kubuntu?
<binus> so i just need to add binus:myencryptedpasswordfrometcpassword  in miniserv.users?
<gupta> nalioth: it doesn't look like a source archive :http://www.suspend2.net/downloads/
<nalioth> gupta: open it and see if it has a README
<binus> i mean /etc/shadow
<osh> binus: either that or change the root:*: <-- * to yourencryptedpasswordfrometcshadow
<gupta> ok 
<osh> binus: replace the * is what I mean if that was a bit unclear.
<Cagliostro> back
<binus> thanks... it's work :) thanks a lot... i want to see my iptables conf & shorewall from here
<osh> binus: you're welcome. 
<Ojw> If a configuration prorgam being run by dpkg consistantly fails, is there any way to get apt working again, so that it doesn't try to resume configuring the half-installed program each time it starts?
<Mitja> I don't get this: if I open # konqueror, I get a panel on the left - tree browser, but if I open it as $, I the panel is not displayed, even F9 won't invoke it.
<Cagliostro> l3m are u still here?
<nalioth> Mitja: you mean $ = root?
<l3m>  Cagliostro yes
<Cagliostro> great :D
<Cagliostro> i am downloading the livecd
<Mitja> nalioth, # root, but  $ as user from desktop
<nalioth> Mitja: in a console, type "konqueror --help"
<Cagliostro> i am gonna test it soon, but, btw, how to reduce the visual quality
<Mitja> nalioth, I did that and stumbled upon various profiles, but to no avail
<l3m> Cagliostro: hmm, usually it asks you when you start kde for the first itme
<l3m> time
<nalioth> Mitja: i'm lost atm
<l3m> Cagliostro: i'll check where the setting is in the menu, mom
<l3m> Cagliostro: btw do you know "apocalypso" by robert rankin
<Cagliostro> uhm no
<Cagliostro> what's that :D
<l3m> Cagliostro: nevermind, just a book where a char with your name appears ;) 
<l3m> hmm it seems the visual settings are not in one place except when first starting ( since they belong into the different categories, window behaviour, sound and so on )
<l3m> but anyway, if you have 512 meg you can use all settings and you'll still have tons of ram left
<Cagliostro> ah well, that means i can't try with 256meg
<Cagliostro> i wanted to try on this computer
<l3m> i currently use 35% of my half gig for disk caching ( that is, it's essentially empty just used for optimization since empty ram is no good ;) )
<l3m> should work fine with 256 too
<SniperDevil> I like my 2 gigs.
<Cagliostro> yeah, but swapping? ok let me burn the cd and i try :D
<l3m> SniperDevil: unfortunately my ultraportable's ram is quite expensive... ;(
<slow-motion> hallo
<SniperDevil> l3m, hmm
<binus> what is the module to manage iptables from webmin?
<l3m> binus: webmin-firewall
<l3m> binus: apt-cache search webmin iptables would have helped you ;)
<SniperDevil> I wish my provider offered Ubuntu instead of Debian.
<binus> l3m: but when i try to install it from kynaptic it said broken package, and i should fix it.. but when i try to fix it.. it still show error
<aftertaf> SniperDevil: whats your provider?
<SniperDevil> aftertaf, http://www.dehe.com
<l3m> binus: seems to work fine here... paste the error into the pastebin
<aftertaf> binus: whats the broken error message?
<binus> just a minute
<SniperDevil> aftertaf, they're extremely nice and helpful, but they -- well, actually SWSoft -- doesn't offer an Ubuntu template.
<SniperDevil> *don't
<aftertaf> SniperDevil: oki... a server hosting service. i get ya ;)
<SniperDevil> Yeah.
<SniperDevil> VPS, actually.
<alistair> lk
<alistair> can you see my text?
<binus> http://pastebin.com/437401
<SniperDevil> alistair, no
<binus> alistair: no
<alistair> thanks sniper ;)
<binus> hehe..
<alistair> and binus :D
<alistair> lol
<SniperDevil> Can you see mine?
<alistair> oh yes...
<alistair> ;)
<SniperDevil> Whose is bigger?
<alistair> they're the same.
<SniperDevil> Ah.
<alistair> look m8s,
<SniperDevil> Sup homes.
<alistair> I can't get xmms or xineui installed..
<alistair> i run "sudo apt-get install xine-ui"
<SniperDevil> JAh
<alistair> and it doesn't work.
<alistair> it can't fine it.
<binus> l3m & aftertaf : that's the error when i try installing from konsole and i got error either when installing from kynaptic
<alistair> *find
<aftertaf> looking binus 
<SniperDevil> apt-get update?
<alistair> i've done that
<SniperDevil> What do you mean, it can't "find it"
<Mitja> nalioth, solved :)
<binus> alistair: yes?
<nalioth> Mitja: good
<alistair> alistair@fish:~$ sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<Mitja> nalioth, /home/mitja was permitted to root only
<alistair> Reading package lists... Done
<l3m> binus: yes, you have shorewall installed, which conflicts webmin-firewall
<alistair> Building dependency tree... Done
<alistair> Package xine-ui is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<alistair> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<alistair> is only available from another source
<alistair> E: Package xine-ui has no installation candidate
<alistair> alistair@fish:~$
<l3m> binus: remove shorewall
<aftertaf> binus: hmmm 
<aftertaf> there you go
<binus> ohh :|
<Mitja> nalioth, oops, I meant /home/user
<alistair> any ideas?
<SniperDevil> umm
<SniperDevil> alistair, it's not a package itself, but is referred to
<SniperDevil> i forget what those are called
<SniperDevil> why don't you just install xine?
<alistair> alistair@fish:~$ sudo apt-get install xine
<alistair> Reading package lists... Done
<alistair> Building dependency tree... Done
<alistair> E: Couldn't find package xine
<alistair> alistair@fish:~$
<SniperDevil> hmm, apt-cache search xine
<l3m> ok, i'm going hooome.. later guys
<alistair> hmm..
<SniperDevil> alistair, oh, I see. xine-ui
<SniperDevil> it works for me 
<alistair> alistair@fish:~$ apt-cache search xine
<binus> i already remove shorewall
<alistair> amarok-gstreamer - GStreamer engine for the amaroK audio player
<alistair> amarok - versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE
<alistair> kaffeine-gstreamer - gstreamer engine for kaffeine media player
<alistair> kaffeine - versatile media player for KDE 3
<alistair> libxinerama1 - X11 Xinerama extension library
<alistair> libxine1c2 - the xine video/media player library, binary files
<alistair> alistair@fish:~$
<SniperDevil> don't paste everything!
<alistair> so..
<alistair> sry.
<SniperDevil> oh, yours isn't as long
<SniperDevil> :P
<SniperDevil> umm, xine might be in multi/universe
<binus> but still i can't install webmin-firewall :( doh!
<alistair> should i do sudo apt-get install libxine1c2?
<SniperDevil> no
<suarsi> hi!
<SniperDevil> deb http://mirrors.acm.jhu.edu/ubuntu breezy multiverse and deb http://mirrors.acm.jhu.edu/ubuntu breezy universe
<SniperDevil> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<binus> SniperDevil: is that for me?
<SniperDevil> binus, no
<SniperDevil> for alistair 
<SniperDevil> sorry for not being clearer
<binus> SniperDevil: no problem..
<alistair> Sniper: I can't access the url..
<SniperDevil> huh?
<alistair> ohh...  ur saying to add those urls to my source list?
<SniperDevil> yes...
<alistair> k
<SniperDevil> SniperDevil in /etc/apt/sources.list
<alistair> k
<alistair> brb
<binus> :( i already did apt-get remove webmin-shorewall but i still got shorewall: Conflicts: webmin-firewall but 1.160-2 is to be installed. How to fix it?
<suarsi> kubuntu-es
<suarsi> sorry
<andreas__> seems 3.5.0 is out
<andreas__> :o
<alistair> I need to change permissions on my list folder to modify it
<alistair> whats the chmod for writable?
<alistair> sudo chmod /etc/sources.lst xxx?
<nalioth> suarsi: no no no
<nalioth> suarsi: use "kdesu kate /etc/sources.list"
<nalioth> alistair: dont do it
<nalioth> sorry suarsi 
<suarsi> nalioth, sorry?? 
<nalioth> alistair: do NOT change perms on the sources.list
<alistair> ok
<suarsi> jajaja don't worry, be happy
<nalioth> suarsi: my eye-tab coordination is not good today
<Mitja> Does anyone know where Winamp keeps its presets?
<suarsi> xD
<alistair> nalioth:  that deleted my sources file!
<nalioth> alistair: it did not
<alistair> it opened kate with a blank document..
<nalioth> alistair: i was in such a hurry to keep you from changing the perms, i miswrote
<alistair> hmm... 
<nalioth> alistair: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> alistair: if the file is not in your home directory, do NOT change anything about it arbitrarily
<alistair> k, thanks
<alistair> then i should just add "deb http://mirrors.acm.jhu.edu/ubuntu breezy multiverse and deb http://mirrors.acm.jhu.edu/ubuntu breezy universe"
<alistair> to the end of the file?
<alistair> :|
<alistair> ok, its done.  i backed up my original file if it screws it up :)
<nalioth> alistair: good job
<suarsi> someone have problems with the  knetworkconf like me? I can't configure my netcard :S 
<alistair> hmm...
<alistair> its still not working.
<alistair> can someone send me the contents of their working sources.list please?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell alistair about sources
<nalioth> alistair: the us repos are down atm
<nalioth> alistair: did you update your apt/adept after the sources.list change?
<alistair> ohh..
<alistair> no.
<alistair> when will the US repositories be functional again?
<nalioth> alistair: just use "archive.ubuntu.com"
<nalioth> howdy professor
<alistair> nalioth: as a source?
<Mitja> Why can't I change permission to /media/partition with chown logged in as root?
<nalioth> alistair: in your sources.list, remove the us. and just leave it "archive.ubuntu.com/blah"
<Mitja> I tried chown -R 777 user:user /media/part
<nalioth> Mitja: because its NOT a chown problem
<Mitja> nalioth, oh? please elaborate
<nalioth> Mitja: be very careful with chown and superuser powers, you can botch up your box to the point of unusability
<nalioth> Mitja: it's a perms issue in your fstab
<Mitja> nalioth, is it possible to change it in console?
<nalioth> Mitja: it is.
<Mitja> chmod didn't seem to do it right
<nalioth> Mitja: no. and i hope you haven't damaged your sytsem
<Almindor> why is mozilla package broken
<Mitja> nalioth, don't worry about that
<nalioth> Mitja: "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<Almindor> Depends: mozilla-browser (= 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2) but 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Almindor>            Depends: mozilla-mailnews (= 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<Almindor>            Depends: mozilla-psm (= 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2) but 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<nalioth> alistair: are you using non ubuntu pkgs?
<Almindor> this is IMHO a big bug and it's there for some time
<Mitja> nalioth, is there a direct command?
<Mitja> to alter a specific dir?
<alistair> i'm using kubuntu...  I want xine-ui, so i removed the "us' from us.archive.ubuntu or whatever,
<alistair> and it still doesn't find xine, or xmms, or anything...
<nalioth> Mitja: no. you need to edit your perms correctly in your fstab
<alistair> :'(
<Mitja> nalioth, thx, appreciate it
<kkathman> alistair: you have something odd with your repos then
<kkathman> !info xine-ui
<tapanim> good evening
<ubotu> xine-ui: (the xine video player, user interface), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.99.3-1ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 1680 kB, Installed size: 3416 kB
<tapanim> how to remove zombies?
<nalioth> alistair: are you using universe and multiverse repos?
<kkathman> alistair: make sure you have universe enabled
<nalioth> tapanim: i hope you have no zombies
<tapanim> but i have 2
<kkathman> oops sorry nalioth didnt know you were helping :)
<alistair> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<alistair> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<nalioth> alistair: those are not it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell alistair about repos
<nalioth> and alistair please read the /topic and dont paste in here
<alistair> sorry
<alistair> i'm using us.archive.ubuntu.com  ( i've tried just archive.ubuntu.com)..  and-
<nalioth> alistair: ubotu sent you some info on editing your sources.list
<alistair> thanks, i'll give it a try :)
<tapanim> what i can do for those zombies?
<_tom> l
<_charles_> hi
<alistair> i'm using adept packet manager though
<alistair> ohh, nevermind.
<alistair> i'll try and figure this out and i'll come back if i'm stuck
<nalioth> ubotu: tell alistair about sources
<Cagliostro> does anyone use graveman here?
<nalioth> alistair: you can use the breezy sources.list from that factoid
<alistair> k
<tapanim> nalioth: do u have experience about zombies?
<nalioth> tapanim: on what system(s) ?
<tapanim> kubuntu
<nalioth> tapanim: how do you know you have a zombie? 
<l3m> it wants to ...eat braiiinz 
<tapanim> when i write in konsole "top" that tells me that i have 2
<l3m> mua
<nalioth> tapanim: ah "zombie processes"
<nalioth> tapanim: nothing to worry about
<tapanim> how to remove those
<tapanim> sorry about bad language
<nalioth> tapanim: those 'zombie' processes are part of your system
<tapanim> nothing to do those?
<nalioth> tapanim: those zombies are fine. they are doing their job
<alistair> haha, the day is mine ;)
<alistair> i had to remove the media player that came with kubuntu, but xine is installing :D
<alistair> thanks nalioth and sniper, you've been a huge help :)
<mossy> how do i remove kdm and use xdm?
<mossy> ?
<mossy> how do i remove kdm and use xdm?
<mossy> ?
<osh> mossy: why would you want to do that?
<mossy> because i like xdm
<Cagliostro> is there any way to make a canonscan work with xsane?
<nalioth> mossy: install kdm first
<nalioth> mossy: when it is installing, it will ask you which one you want to use
<mossy> i selected xdn
<mossy> xdm*
<nalioth> mossy: "sudo apt-get install kdm"
<mossy> i dont want kdm
<nalioth> then install xdm and follow the steps
<mossy> i did apt-get remove kdm, apt-get xdm, selected xdm as display manager
<mossy> no luck :(
<osh> mossy: /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<osh> mossy: that's probably the file you want.
<mossy> /usr/bin/X11/xdm
<mossy> is what it says
<mossy> i just get brought to shell, and have to type startx
<osh> mossy: and you've restarted X?
<osh> ok
<Soyburg> I would like to format an sd card with fat 32 and have tried fdisk but it fails. any suggestions?
<mossy> yes
<Soyburg> I have tried qparted but it can't make a new partitiontable either.
<mossy> :
<mossy> (
<osh> mossy: I'm new to ubuntu too so I'm not sure. Let me look some more.
<Soyburg> var/log/messages says "Device sdc not ready" and "end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 8"
<osh> mossy: sorry, can't look more. baby crying. got to prioritize that.
<osh> mossy: it's in etc/X11 somewhere
<sorush20> hi everybody.. love you all, kiss kiss kiss, 
<sorush20> I think being gay is very miss configured
<neoncode> Hey I have flash player for firefox and a while ago I noticed that text was not desplaying in SWF's. I think i fixed it by installing some font. Thing is I messed up the flashplayer so i re-installed it and now the problem it back.... 
<carsten> i have a question about adept. why is in adept only scummvm V0.7.1 and not 0.8 ?
<osh> carsten: because noone packaged it?
<carsten> osh: so it is always better to download the ".deb"s from the offical site i.e. scummvm?
<osh> carsten: if it's packaged for ubuntu. if for debian it will "probably" work.
<mikerobi> Why do my gtk apps all use their default themes and fonts when i'm running kde?
<mikerobi> never mind
<osh> mikerobi: look for the option in the control-center.
<mikerobi> i though it turned it off, but i just double checkd
<carsten> osh: hmm youre right the .deb from the scummvm site does not work
<carsten> i need some other packages, he tells me
<carsten> i am trying to install scummvm0.8 when i try to install he tells me that i need libflac6. i searched adept and found out that i already habe libflac7. and there is NO libflac6. what should i do?
<l3m> carsten: install scummvm using apt-get
<l3m> carsten: e.g. sudo apt-get install scummvm beneath-a-steel-sky flight-of-the-amazon-queen ;)
<carsten> l3m: but i think that he will install 0.7.1 when i use apt get? how can i tell him that he should install 0.8 ?
<l3m> if you use apt-get to install scummvm, you'll install a scummvm version linked against the flac version in kubuntu
<ganoosh> how do i loard kernel in grub?
<ganoosh> without a bootloader
<l3m> carsten: yes, it will install 0.7
<l3m> carsten: if you want a more recent version, you'll have to compile scummvm yourself.
<carsten> l3m: sound interesting. How do I do that? ./make install ./make configure
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> what's the name of KDE's runlevel editor?
<l3m> ./configure and then make, make install 
<l3m> i guess
<l3m> ;)
<l3m> but why do you need 0.8? 
<l3m> do you have a game which doesn't run wiht 0.7? 
<l3m> with?
<carsten> l3m: yeah gobliiins.
<carsten> l3m: additionally scummvm 0.8 is a lot better then 0.7 (there was nearly 1 year in patches in it?)
<l3m> carsten: well looks like you'll have to compile...... 
<Chousuke> carsten: compiling isn't that bad.
<l3m> 0.8 will be in the next kubu release but that is still a few months away... maybe someone will backport, though
<l3m> hmm but i wouldn't count on it
<Chousuke> Just make sure you don't install it over any managed files
<Chousuke> You can use checkinstall or something
<frank23> carsten: you can ask for a backport in the backport forum but compiling the newer version is the best way to get it
<carsten> okay, i start with downloading the source in my home folder
<Chousuke> read the INSTALL files and apt-get any -dev packages needed.
<frank23> carsten do a sudo apt-get build-dep scummvm to get the dependancies to compile it
<Chousuke> frank23: he wants a newer version
<nalioth> ubotu: tell carsten about checkinstall
<Chousuke> ah
<Chousuke> nm 
<Chousuke> that's a good idea.
<Chousuke> :D
<nalioth> carsten: and please use checkinstall, instead of "make install"
<carsten> okay, not so fast pls
<yannz> Say, which package has rar in it?
<nalioth> yannz: unrar-nonfree
<Chousuke> or he can use ./configure --prefix $HOME/bin/appname like I do ;P
<yannz> nalioth,okay. which repository is it in?
<Chousuke> multiverse
<nalioth> Chousuke: i believe that is a little advanced. as long as folks install into /usr/local/  they'll be fine
<yannz> I only get the -free variant there.
<l3m> ubotu tell yannz about multiverse
<frank23> yannz: you can also use  rar
<carsten> okay. i tried "sudo apt-get install checkinstall" now he tells me that he wants to install checkinstall and scummvm ?!
<Chousuke> nalioth: I guess. I don't have root on the machines I compile and use stuff on, so I kind of have to use --prefix ;P
<nalioth> yannz: enable universe and multiverse repos and you'll have thousands of more programs to choose from
<yannz> frank23, also in the multiverse, eh?
<dareboy> hi
<frank23> yannz: yes
<nalioth> Chousuke: i understand
<yannz> nalioth, i used this line: deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<yannz> am i doing it right?
<dareboy> HOW DO I GET LIMEWIRE AND STUFF ON KUBUNTU???
<Chousuke> First you deactivate caps lock
<nalioth> yannz: nope. find the other lines with 'universe' in them and change it to say "universe multiverse"
<dareboy> k
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dareboy about restricted
<carsten> he tells me that checkinstall needs installwatch(>0.6), which shouldnt be installed?
<dareboy> ubotu wats with this page
<ubotu> dareboy: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Chousuke> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<dareboy> how do u add applications and stuff into the terminal
<yannz> nalioth, great! thanks :)
<dareboy> !<factoid>
<ubotu> dareboy: I don't know, could you explain it?
<dareboy> when u input stuff into the terminal
<carsten> how can I tell apt get install that he shouldnt install scummvm?
<dareboy> to get micromedia player and stuff
<nalioth> carsten: installwatch is necessary to use checkinstall
<dareboy> how can u install 
<nalioth> dareboy: if you read the link ubotu sent you, it's all explained
<dareboy> k
<carsten> nalioth: thanks, but when I "sudo apt-get install checkinstall" he tries to install chinstall AND scummvm?!?
<nalioth> carsten: it's trying to complete a prior command
<nalioth> carsten: sudo apt-get remove scummvm
<carsten> nalioth: thanks!
<carsten> okay, i downloaded the bz2 source
* apachelogger is playing  Raining Again (Steve Angello's Vocal Mix)  by Moby on Raining Again [amaroK] 
<apachelogger> I'm really missing a codeine binary :(
<frank23> apachelogger: a what?
<apachelogger> frank23: you dunno codeine?
<frank23> no
<apachelogger> hm, one moment
<apachelogger> frank23: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=17161
<apachelogger> the smartest video player ;-)
<frank23> I've been happy with kaffeien
<apachelogger> frank23: yeah but kaffeine is more a multimedia thing
<apachelogger> and since I use amaroK for audio I don't need a mm-thing
<frank23> I basically use amarok for music and kaffeine for video
<apachelogger> frank23: you should try codeine
<apachelogger> even faster
<apachelogger> and less stupid stuff
<apachelogger> like systray thing etc.
<apachelogger> well, just smart ;-)
<frank23> ok
* apachelogger should tell that he's doing hardcore testing on kubuntu
<apachelogger> and hey, great distro :D
<Knowerrors> apachelogger: where do you get "codeine" player?  Didn't find it on any ubu multi/uni, plf repos
<apachelogger> Knowerrors: that's what I complained about
<apachelogger> maybe because it's using scons for building -> problem at packing
<apachelogger> dunno
<carsten> okay, using "auto-apt run ./configure" hope that will work
<teprrr> hmm, what's going on there in breezy? gpgv doesn't seem to work..
<teprrr> can't do apt-get update..
<Mitja> How do I save gamma setting for good? It always jumps back to "default" after I restart session or reboot.
<apachelogger> Mitja: "apply settings at kde startup" if you set it with the system settings thing
<Mitja> apachelogger: couldn't find it there, corrected in konsole
<apachelogger> it's in the "screen" options
<carsten> "sudo auto-apt run ./configure" command not found ?!
* apachelogger should change to english interface
<frank23> carsten: tou have to install auto-apt  but I never used that. I don't know what it does
<apachelogger> Mitja: it's called "display"
<apachelogger> and there is nothing O.o
<carsten> frank23: this channel told me to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall to compile scummvm 0.8
<Mitja> apachelogger: display? I get ImageMagick: LOGO
<apachelogger> Mitja: :/ well actually the option isn't there
<apachelogger> for some reason
<_nick> ...and kaffeine can write stream into file
<frank23> carsten: ok I never used auto-apt...   you can just use  ./configure  instead
<Mitja> apachelogger: anyway, where is gamma saved? maybe I can save some file so it will stay that way
<frank23> carsten do a sudo apt-get build-dep scummvm to get the dependancies to compile it
<apachelogger> Mitja: should be in xorg.conf
<apachelogger> like everything ;-)
<carsten> nalioth: Looking for C++ compiler... none found! @ sudo auto-apt run ./configure
<frank23> carsten: install build-essential
<nalioth> carsten: "sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall"
<carsten> frank23: they told me that i should use checkinstall or else the apt-get system would be broken
<carsten> nalioth:  ok thanks installing build-essential
<Tm_T> checkinstall is big gumball
<Tm_T> I don't use it
<apachelogger> Tm_T: hey mom, sup?
<frank23> carsten: I agree  that you should use checkinstall.    run    ./configure  then  make then checkinstall
<Tm_T> apachelogger: veery tired, going sleep now
<carsten> frank23:  but i understood that i shouldnt just "./configure" but that i should "sudo auto-apt run ./configure"
<apachelogger> Tm_T: well, I gonna switch back to home made suse
<frank23> carsten:   ok if  sudo auto-apt run ./configure  works fine.    but running  ./configure   instead will not screw up your system in anyway
<apachelogger> later
<frank23> carsten:  what is important is  running  checkinstall  instead of  make install
<nalioth> carsten: no. you only need 'sudo' when you checkinstall
<nalioth> carsten: did you read the checkinstall page?
<carsten> frank23: thanks. But i am in  REAL configure trouble now i think
<carsten> nalioth: oh i see, yeah i read it. sudo was useless youre right
<frank23> carsten: what do you mean?
<carsten> nalioth: i added it automatically that was a mistake
<nalioth> carsten: using sudo where and when it's not necessary is a bad habit to get into
<carsten> frank23: he checked a lot and like 90% of the check was like ..no / ..not found
<nalioth> carsten: did you type "sudo apt-get build-dep scummvm" ?
<Mitja> How many xorg.conf files are there? Can't find any "gamma" in there.
<nalioth> Mitja: there is only one.
<carsten> nalioth: yeah i will do that, currently i have to install (Plugin support, ogg vorbis, tremor,. flac 1.01,mad, alsa, zlib, libmpeg2,libfluidsynth, nasm and sld-config
<frank23> carsten: build-dep should take care of all of that
<carsten> oh i am too slow. i overread that. sorry again for all the unessecary questions
<Knowerrors> Hey all, what firewall frontend do people use on kubuntu?
<frank23> carsten: hehe. no problem
<frank23> Knowerrors: I use firestarter
<nalioth> Knowerrors: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<carsten> arghl. now i need a new sources.list. he hasnt ANY sources.
<frank23> carsten: what? did you delete your sources?
<frank23> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Knowerrors> I was going to install Firestarter, but thought its strange that it wants me to install gksu
<nalioth> Knowerrors: not at all. it doesnt know you are on kde with kdesu
<frank23> Knowerrors: its because firestarter is a gnome app but it works fine in kde too
<carsten> frank23: i am noob. i dont know. hopefully not :)
<nalioth> carsten: we'll take care of you
<Knowerrors> so then after I install firestarter, will I need to change its icon command from gksu to kdesu?
<frank23> Knowerrors: no gksu will work fine
<Knowerrors> nalioth: thanks for that article link, very interesting
<nalioth> Knowerrors: any time
<Knowerrors> frank23: strange thing about gksu on kubuntu, I didn't have it installed before, and apt-get'ed BUM and Synaptic, both of which needed gksu, but didn't list it as a dependancy
<Knowerrors> I had to manually change the command line for their icons to use kdesu
<frank23> Knowerrors: hmm... I never had that problem
<Knowerrors> frank23: did you start with kubuntu? or install ubuntu first, maybe you had gksu installed already
<frank23> Knowerrors: I think I had ubuntu (hoary) first.... then installed kubuntu (hoary) then upgraded to breezy
#kubuntu 2005-11-30
<Knowerrors> so you have both ubuntu and kubuntu installed on the same box
<kkathman> frank23: thats ok...perfectly normal in fact
<dareboy> how do u get limewire
<nalioth> dareboy: i'll ask ubotu to send it again
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dareboy about restricted
<dareboy> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.
<dareboy> wat do i do
<frank23> Knowerrors: actually no, I sort of ripped out the ubuntu only packages after installing kubuntu if I remember correctly
<nalioth> dareboy: you go to the page ubotu sent you to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Knowerrors> dinner time, peace and ubuntu :)
<dareboy> i no but that is wat it said
<dareboy> the page does not exsist
<nalioth> dareboy: i just looked at the page.
<dareboy> this is wat it says
<dareboy> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.
<Mars_^> Hi
<Mars_^> I have question
<Mars^> Hi
<Mars^> I have completly noob qyestion
<Mars^> is it possible to run 32 bit ubuntu version on 64 ?
<apachelogger> should be ... though I haven't tried
<Mitja> Is there a way in konsole to add Universe repository to apt-get?
<apokryphos> Mitja: yes, use nano and edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mitja> apokryphos: thx
<apachelogger> apokryphos: what's nano?
<apokryphos> apachelogger: free Pico clone
<apokryphos> apachelogger: CLI editor
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> thx :-)
<Mitja> apokryphos: will it automatically refer to them after I save the file or do I have to rebuild something?
<apokryphos> Mitja: if you uncommented the respective lines in the file, then save and close it, then sudo apt-get update
<Mitja> apokryphos: ok, I thought so :)
<Mitja> hmmm, still ktorrent is not there...
<Mitja> I just went through a process of installing ktorrent. I had to (I like it, don't get me wrong) install several libs for the app to work. Is there an automatic way to do this?
<Mitja> I hear apt-get takes care of dependencies, but I don't know how to use it in such case.
<l3m> Mitja: sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<l3m> and everything goes automatically
<Mitja> l3m: nah, didn't work
<l3m> error?
<Mitja> l3m couldn't find package
<Mitja> still now when it's already installed :)
<l3m> Mitja: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<l3m> there you can click yourself a reasonable sources.list
<Mitja> is it safe to mix ubuntu and kubuntu ?
<l3m> download it, copy it to /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update. 
<l3m> it's the same. yes it's safe
<Mitja> l3m: k, thanks
<TROGDOR42> w00t kubuntu
<Niklas-of-Vienna> hi
<TROGDOR42> hi
<martin> i have been using kubuntu for about 12h now and i most say that i didnt thought it should be so damn good
<apachelogger> Niklas-of-Vienna: ah, vienna, awesome ;-)
<TROGDOR42> Yeah, kubuntu is sexy.
<martin> indeed ;)
<TROGDOR42> I've tried SuSE, Mandriva...
<TROGDOR42> Failed to install gentoo and wiped out my entire hard drive by mistake
<Fillado> oops
<TROGDOR42> Also failed to install Debian.
<TROGDOR42> But with debian there was no real loss.
<Niklas-of-Vienna> ive been using kubuntu for one month, love it
<martin> i have tried fedora, mandriva and gentoo but i didnt like any of them either
<Niklas-of-Vienna> im spending lots of time discovering ne things
<TROGDOR42> Did you succeed at the install of gentoo?
<TROGDOR42> Man that install's a biatch
<martin> yes but it took about 10h :)
<Niklas-of-Vienna> apachelogger: where are you from?
<TROGDOR42> lol
<martin> yup i failed alot of times with gentoo
<TROGDOR42> Yeah
<TROGDOR42> I will get it eventually, I hope.
<martin> u will
<TROGDOR42> I want to get Slackware, but I've heard it doesn't bother to calculate dependencies.
<TROGDOR42> I don't really need that
<martin> btw where u guys from?
<TROGDOR42> Anybody know when the KDE 3.5 release of Dapper Drake will come out?
<TROGDOR42> I'm dying to try 3.5
<kkathman> Dapper will be out in about 5 months
<kkathman> or so
<l3m> ubotu: tell TROGDOR42 about kde3.5
<kkathman> KDE 3.5 is available as an RC
<kkathman> but its still pretty buggy
<TROGDOR42> I'd imagine
<kkathman> Breezy was just released, and ubuntu is on a 6- month release cycle roughly
<TROGDOR42> I mean the Dapper beta testy thing
<kkathman> oh you can use Dapper now if you want
<TROGDOR42> Yeah, but for KDE 3.5.  I'm just too darn lazy to go through the whole wget thing
<TROGDOR42> It asks for a password and I dont' know what to put
<kkathman> but you'd probably only want to use it if you want to be an early tester, cuz its at that stage where its kinda a mush
<TROGDOR42> Yeah, you're probably right
<kkathman> if you want kde 3.5 go to kde.org
<kkathman> but just keep in mind its very rough
<TROGDOR42> Yeah
<apokryphos> kkathman: why kde.org?
<TROGDOR42> That's kde's official site is it not?
<kkathman> apokryphos:  uhm... well figure kde....kde.org...a good site right?
<kkathman> lol
<apokryphos> kkathman: for getting 3.5 probably not, no
<apokryphos> kubuntu.org will point you in the direction quicker
<kkathman> ??
<kkathman> so you are telling me that kde.org wouldnt be the place you'd want to download kde ??? lol
<TROGDOR42> What password do you put when it asks for one
<TROGDOR42> With that Jonathan Riddell Key thing
* kkathman wonders at the mysteries of the universe
<martin> which relative new commercial games are playable under linux without emulation?
<kkathman> next thing you know, the best place to get CNN news is NBC.com
<kkathman> lol
<TROGDOR42> lol
<apokryphos> kkathman: it won't tell you what to put in sources.list, no
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> shrug
* kkathman shuts up and goes back to reading
<apokryphos> TROGDOR42: no password; it doesn't ask for one
<TROGDOR42> It did for me...
<apokryphos> TROGDOR42: did you run the exact command it tells you to?
<TROGDOR42> Yeah, copied and pasted
<apokryphos> TROGDOR42: can you pastebin the exact terminal output with the command?
<TROGDOR42> Not now, i'm kind of... in... erm...
<TROGDOR42> This is embarressing.
<TROGDOR42> windoze.  *goes away and cries*
<apokryphos> you can say it
<apokryphos> gnome
<apokryphos> heh
<TROGDOR42> No, i can't stand gnome
<apokryphos> TROGDOR42: why would you not be able to pastebin from there?
<TROGDOR42> i'm in windows
<TROGDOR42> I can reboot though
<TROGDOR42> I probably should.
<apokryphos> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<TROGDOR42> I'm not using windows for anything anyway
<apokryphos> oh, you mean you have two computers there?
<martin> maybe dualboot
<TROGDOR42> I dualboot
<TROGDOR42> But I do have a Linux box
<TROGDOR42> it's a crappy laptop
<apokryphos> ok, try the command again later :P
<TROGDOR42> Amazing how much Linux speeds it up.
<TROGDOR42> People tell me that everybody starts Linux with either Gnome or KDE then switches over to KDE if they use Gnome then switch back to Gnome later
<TROGDOR42> But i can't imagine switching to Gnome
<apokryphos> I've only ever heard of a few cases of that
<apokryphos> I imagine it's pretty rare
<TROGDOR42> Really?
<TROGDOR42> I know two people at school who did that
<apokryphos> well, of course
<apokryphos> KDE is far more popular than gnome, remember
<apokryphos> (developer and user-wise)
<TROGDOR42> I don't remember... Having been a Linux user since late September
<TROGDOR42> I started with Ubuntu and it didn't work, so i moved on to Mandriva
<TROGDOR42> Then SuSE, then Kubuntu
<apokryphos> haven't used Mandriva in over a year, so don't remember it too much.
<apokryphos> SuSE is a great distro, as is Kubuntu
<TROGDOR42> SuSE is great, but it seemed a little slow and it didn't work the way I prefered.
<apokryphos> I find it slightly slower too. The polish it has is very impressive however
<TROGDOR42> Polish like the language or polish like polish?
<apokryphos> polish like polish
<TROGDOR42> Ah
<TROGDOR42> Yeah, I agree there
<apokryphos> very many convenientisms; very usable
<TROGDOR42> Yup
<apokryphos> its repositories are however an issue
<apokryphos> especially if you come from anything debian-based :D
<apokryphos> well, I don't like its whole package management system *that* much either :P. Apt is nice.
<apokryphos> yes, I know you can use apt with it too 8)
<TROGDOR42> Yeah
<Kiseonik> Hello. Any way to install Kubuntu to a loop-mounted file from the CD?
<bettse> How do I set my timezone in kubuntu?
<bettse> !google timezone kubunt
<ubotu> bettse: I don't know, could you explain it?
<TROGDOR42> Hey are Nvidia graphics cards good in Linux?
<apokryphos> very much so, yes
<Kiseonik> yup
<apokryphos> nvidia=good; ati=evil
<TROGDOR42> Good, my ATi blows in Linux.
<TROGDOR42> Is it easy to get the drivers?
<apokryphos> yes; ones from the repos are great
<Kiseonik> what about the oficial drivers?
<l3m> it's the same drivers, just different packaging
<TROGDOR42> Packages are fun!
<l3m> therefore, use the (k)ubuntu ones 
<l3m> hehe
<l3m> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<l3m> alternatively, you can roll your own drivers using m-a: sudo m-a a-i nvidia. you need module-assistant installed though
<Kiseonik> hmm
<Kiseonik> would it hurt much to install the official driver package though?
<TROGDOR42> ati's fglrx doesn't help at all.
<l3m> Kiseonik: no, but it doesn't get you anything 
<l3m> Kiseonik: why do you want to install the official drivers? 
<Kiseonik> What do you mean it doesn't get you anything?
<Kiseonik> Why not?
<l3m> Kiseonik: it's the same driver
<l3m> identical byte by byte
<l3m> it's just differently ( more conveniently ) packaged if you use apt-get 
<Kiseonik> Is it more convinient because you could issue one command and it will be installed?
<l3m> exactly
<l3m> Kiseonik: and also uninstalled
<Kiseonik> Why would I want to uninstall the drivers? :D
<l3m> Kiseonik: new drivers? new kernel? 
<Kiseonik> does it also patch the broken glxext.h?
<Kiseonik> New kernel, reinstall driver :)
<l3m> Kiseonik: well, if you use the official packages it should update the driver automatically, since it will just installed the updated linux-modules-restricted as wsell
<Kiseonik> What is linux-modules-restricted?
<TROGDOR42> Does it bother anybody else that Firefox doesn't come with Kubuntu?
<l3m> Kiseonik: the package which includes the nvidia driver
<Kiseonik> TROGDOR42: you can just install it later on...
<l3m> TROGDOR42: no. Konqueror is way better than firefox anyway ;)
<l3m> TROGDOR42: and if you still want it it takes 20 seconds to install it
<TROGDOR42> I installed it later
<Kiseonik> Why is that package 'restricted'?
<TROGDOR42> But Konqueror doesn't have extensions... and I'm used to Firefox
* apokryphos loves Konqueror and Opera
<l3m> Kiseonik: licensing.. nvidia uses a closed source kernel module
<l3m> binary kernel module
* robotgeek is beginning to like konq
<Kiseonik> I am aware of that fact. Does this package also include other drivers?
<l3m> Kiseonik: i think, i'm not sure though
<l3m> but i guess they'd have called it differently were nvidia the only module
<l3m> ;)
<Kiseonik> That's what I thought too.
<Kiseonik> Anyway, what I'd love to know is, is there a way to install kubuntu in a loop-mounted filesystem.
<TROGDOR42> Ehh.. what's a loop-mounted filesystem?
<TROGDOR42> Ah, actually it looks like UbuntuGuide.org has that
<TROGDOR42> It says Ubuntu but it works in Kubuntu too, like most other stuff on there
<Kiseonik> I can't find anything relevant on there
<TROGDOR42> You can't?
<Kiseonik> nope
<TROGDOR42> This isn't it: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountisofileswithoutburning
<Kiseonik> yes, and that's not what I'm looking for
<TROGDOR42> Ah, never mind.
<Kiseonik> I'm trying to install Kubuntu ;)
<TROGDOR42> Yeah, just use a different file
<TROGDOR42> The Kubuntu ISO
<TROGDOR42> What OS are you in now?
<Kiseonik> linux
<TROGDOR42> What distro?
<Kiseonik> Slackware
<TROGDOR42> I've always wondered how slackware is...
<TROGDOR42> It doesn't have any GUI update stuff, right?
<TROGDOR42> I don't see the point of that
<Kiseonik> it does
<TROGDOR42> It does?
<TROGDOR42> How many discs does it need?
<Kiseonik> there's a QT frontend to slapt-get
<Kiseonik> 2, but there are 2 source disks
<TROGDOR42> How many discs to install Slackware?
<TROGDOR42> So that's 4?
<Kiseonik> 2
<TROGDOR42> huh?
<TROGDOR42> what do you mean Source Disks?
<Kiseonik> install disk 1, install disk 2
<Kiseonik> disk 3 and 4 are just the disks with some extras and source tarballs
<TROGDOR42> Can you just get those over the network?
<TROGDOR42> Like a network update kind of thing?
<Kiseonik> Yes, you can get the disk images via BitTorrent, http and ftp.
<Kiseonik> you can even buy the disks.
<TROGDOR42> No, I mean like... at the end of the installation just download the stuff on the extra disks instead of burning?
<Kiseonik> you can install it if you have the packages on an nfs server
<TROGDOR42> Oh
<TROGDOR42> Ok, thanks
<Kiseonik> you have slapt-get and swaret for that. plus just browse websites and download.
<TROGDOR42> Ok.  thanks!
<Kiseonik> slapt-get is kinda like apt-get
<TROGDOR42> Ah
<TROGDOR42> Is Slackware any faster than other distros, like say SUSE or Mandriva, or Kubuntu?
<Kiseonik> :O
<ljl> would would "faster" mean in this context
<Kiseonik> faster? Well, yes. Install Kubuntu on a 400MHZ and slakcware on 2GHz
<TROGDOR42> Like, boot-up time and load-time for programs
<martin> haha
<Kiseonik> :)
<TROGDOR42> lol
<ljl> i don't think you'll find any significant difference in programs load-time between distributions
<DjDarkman> hy how do i set my pc to shutdown after a given time?
<ljl> as for boot time, i don't think it's a reasonable criterion
<TROGDOR42> I have a 3GHz (this comp) and a 451 laptop
<ljl> DjDarkman: see /etc/crontab
<Kiseonik> I got my slackware to boot in 45 seconds
<TROGDOR42> nice
<Kiseonik> but it took too long
<ljl> DjDarkman: or, just type "sleep <number-of-seconds>; halt" in a root shell :)
<Kiseonik> since my kernel has to do a SCSI reset on bootup
<DjDarkman> k 10x
<TROGDOR42> Somehow GRUB made my windows skip the loading screen and go to the login screen
<martin> freedos is a damn fast OS ;)
<TROGDOR42> I think that's what happened anyway
<TROGDOR42> Did that happen to anybody else?
<TROGDOR42> Windows suddenly loading fast...?
<ljl> hmm not sure he realized it was number of *seconds* :)
<Kiseonik> I used http://www.bootchart.org/ to see how long the system boots
<ljl> interesting tool
<apokryphos> TROGDOR42: you must be delusional
<ljl> me, i'd rather not care about boottime and have a decent hibernation mode
<Kiseonik> tbh, I don't care about boottime nor hibernaton mode
<Kiseonik> I heard about the tool and was curious
<TROGDOR42> lol, that's what happened! Windows just skips the annoying boot screen where the blue stuff goes across the screen
<Kiseonik> Made a few nice looking graphs.
<ljl> i do care about how long i need to wait before getting to type my password
<ljl> but "standard" boot isn't the answer to that problem
<Kiseonik> I take it you have a laptop :)
<ljl> no, i don't
<Kiseonik> ahh
<ljl> but i don't leave my computer on all the time
<Kiseonik> Neither do i
<TROGDOR42> I hear some people do, that's gotta make a big electric bill
<Kiseonik> indeed
<ljl> well, *i* do, actually
<ljl> but not *this* computer
<ljl> my debian box is always on
<Kiseonik> router?
<ljl> sort of
<Kiseonik> ahh
<ljl> it's a bit of my "do everything" server
<TROGDOR42> Debian somehow decided I wanted to install kernel 2.4 and both my computers hate 2.4.
<Kiseonik> I left 2.4 years ago :)
<ljl> and i can leave it on during the night, as it's not in my room and as such doesn't disturb me
<ljl> i've switched to 2.6 some months ago on my debian
<Kiseonik> The whine of the case and psu fans is sweet sweet music :D
<ljl> fans? what fans? :)
<TROGDOR42> I don't know, maybe I just checked the wrong box in the install or something
<ljl> i'm running it underclocked with no fans ;)
<Kiseonik> hah
<ljl> 300MHz instead of 350MHz
<Kiseonik> :O
<TROGDOR42> Underclocked? I didn't know there was such thing... Never really thought about it though.
<TROGDOR42> Why would you underclock?
<ljl> because fans fail? :)
<ljl> and i don't want to be waken up by an alarm at 5 am? ;)
<carlos_unet> greetings from Venezuela 
<TROGDOR42> Venezuela.  That's far.
<ljl> depends, i guess
<Kiseonik> I'm intruiged, how long does a 300MHz box take to boot :))
<ljl> i suppose it's near venezuela at the very least
<Hobbsee> greetings from Australia
<TROGDOR42> Australia... even further.
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> and raining
<Hobbsee> bleck
<ljl> Kiseonik: don't really know... it takes a long time lately, but i'm sure there's something timing out during boot... don't have a monitor, and never look at the logs ;)
<Kiseonik> I hope for snow!
<Hobbsee> heh...snow...none of that here, but further south there is...
<TROGDOR42> lol I got snow this morning and hated it.
<Kiseonik> hehe
<ljl> Kiseonik: anyway, it's quite bearable. that box was actually my main box until like 4-5 months ago (when my debian box was a 166MHz)
<ljl> "no snow there, but further south there is" <-- now that's a sentence that sounds weird to a northern-emispherian :)
<Kiseonik> and to think my sister was complaining that her 1.4GHz athlon was slow...
<TROGDOR42> Yeah
<Kiseonik> lol, true ljl 
<ljl> (although, actually, there *is* snow in the south here while there is none in the north, but anyway)
<TROGDOR42> Snow is overrated
<Kiseonik> Snow is squishy!
<TROGDOR42> Unless it's that powdery kind.  That stuff is weird
<Hobbsee> ljl: hehe...it does
<carlos_unet> hey ppl, have u tryed automatix?
<Hobbsee> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is probably an application that automatically installs many popular programs, particularly the proprietary formats that don't ship with most distros by default. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<TROGDOR42> No...
<Hobbsee> nalioth: <carlos_unet> hey ppl, have u tryed automatix?
<Hobbsee> carlos_unet: nalioth knows a lot about it
<carlos_unet> Thx ppl! damn usefull!
<carlos_unet> efficient!
<TROGDOR42> Well, I should be rebooting now.
<nalioth> Hobbsee: automatix can break ubuntu
<TROGDOR42> Been using Windows for too long, needed to use Photoshop.
<Hobbsee> tell carlos_unet that
<Hobbsee> i wasnt the one who asked :)
<Kiseonik> I want to install Kubuntu :|
<Hobbsee> Kiseonik: yep
<ljl> is there a script in kubuntu to make colds go away?
<Hobbsee> hehe...i wish
<Kiseonik> colds?
<ljl> and then what about flu? i'd need one that does
<ljl> autohealthix
<Kiseonik> "Send a flushot." "Rabbit, flushot, someone talk to me!"
<Hobbsee> ljl: apt-get moo
<ljl> Hobbsee: i use aptitude, which doesn't have super cow powers ;P
<Hobbsee> ah yes, but that has easter eggs too...
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> you dont want super cow powers?
<ljl> no, but mad cow powers would do
<TROGDOR42> You needn't fear, for I am back!
<ljl> hah, nice, the aptitude egg
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah
<TROGDOR42> And, as a bonus, I'm in Linux!
<Hobbsee> woohoo!
<Kiseonik> :)
<TROGDOR42> :-D
<Hobbsee> Kiseonik: when will you install kubuntu?
<Kiseonik> I'm not even sure its possible :(
<TROGDOR42> You don't have a cd burner/CDs?
<ljl> ljl@ljlbox:~$ aptitude [etc]      What is it?  It's an elephant being eaten by a snake, of course.
<Kiseonik> lol
<ljl> now, i don't see why one wouldn't *use* such a program and prefer apt-get instead
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah
<Kiseonik> I have image, i have burner, i have cds and I have a cd burnt already
<TROGDOR42> So... Why can't you install?
<Hobbsee> i prefer apt-get as well - although if i want the dependancies for something removed, then, and only then, will i use aptitude
<Kiseonik> I have nowhere to install it to :(
<ljl> Hobbsee: but you've gotta know in advance
<binus> Does anybody know how to do NAT in shorewall, i was tried to configure it via webmin, but i am stuck :(  yesterday i tried configure via iptables and it doesn't work too :( does anyone have the script to easily configure it?
<ljl> Hobbsee: otherwise, aptitude will have no clue, if the stuff you want removed was installed with apt-get...
<Hobbsee> ljl: what the dependancies are?  aptitude already knows what they are
<Hobbsee> mmm....maybe
<Hobbsee> oh well lol
<ljl> Hobbsee: yeah but it doesn't know whether they were installed automatically
<Hobbsee> probably true
<ljl> i use apt-get on my debian box, 'cause aptitude is *slow* there
<ljl> but here i don't need that couple of seconds saved :)
<nalioth> ljl: aptitude can run checksums against all the installed programs 
<TROGDOR42> Anybody know if Kopete is better than Gaim?
<ljl> nalioth: nice, an anti-rootkit thing i suppose?
<ljl> TROGDOR42: no, but emacs is definitely much better than vi
<Hobbsee> i prefer kopete over gaim
<Kiseonik> lol
<nalioth> ljl: wrong word. aptitude can check the depends of all the programs it has been asked to work with
<TROGDOR42> ljl:what does vi vs Emacs have to do with anything?
<Kiseonik> flamebait? :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ljl> TROGDOR42: if you have to ask, you will never know :)
<Hobbsee> !start an editor war
<ubotu> gedit is better than xemacs.
<Kiseonik> lol
<ljl> actually nano is better than both
<Hobbsee> i prefer nano as well
<TROGDOR42> lol
<Kiseonik> I've used pico \o/
<TROGDOR42> yay nano!
<ljl> Kiseonik: me too
<Hobbsee> or kwrite, if i really want to wait for another program to open
<Kiseonik> kwrite is awesome
<Kiseonik> so is vim in the compatibility mode
<ljl> Hobbsee: in that case, you should use MS Word inside Wine, as trappist has instructed us yesterday
<Hobbsee> ugh!
<Kiseonik> haha
<Hobbsee> if i want ms word, i'll boot to windows!
<TROGDOR42> Who would want to PAY for office software!?
<Hobbsee> which reminds me, i'll probably have to boot to that miserable crashing operating system today anyway, to print something
<TROGDOR42> :(
<vittorio> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<ljl> the only problem is that it will turn your "creat"s into "create", i suppose, but you can disable auto-spelling
<Hobbsee> office 97 was a nice office suite...
<ljl> Hobbsee: can't print from linux?
<TROGDOR42> He said his laserjet won't work
<Kiseonik> w32codecs for mplayer?
<Hobbsee> ljl: my printer is a pain in the neck...
<ljl> that'c uncool
<Hobbsee> TROGDOR42: you rememeber back that far?  and it's a deskjet 500, and i'm female
<TROGDOR42> Ah, sorry
<Hobbsee> so you're 1/3 right lol
<Hobbsee> no problems
<binus> the problem of this shorewall setting, i can ping router from client of this kubuntu, but i can't ping internet :(
<ljl> Hobbsee: but, linuxprinting says that printer's supported "perfectly"
<Hobbsee> ljl: i might just end up printing to the computer connected via SMB in the other room
<Hobbsee> yeah, exactly, pity my machine never seems to find it
<TROGDOR42> CUPS freezes whenever I try to configure my printer
<TROGDOR42> It worked once, but I changed a setting and it flipped out
<Hobbsee> eek
<ljl> there's an easy solution, don't print ;) who needs stuff inked on a roll of tree?
<Hobbsee> well, for street directions, i will
<Hobbsee> unless i manually write them down
<ljl> hmm i've got a gps for that ;)
<Hobbsee> mmm...i wish
<ljl> i paid it 100
<ljl> i mean, the pda *and* the gps receiver
<TROGDOR42> wow
<ljl> both from ebay, and a pda with barely sufficient hardware... but it works. sometimes.
<TROGDOR42> *googles how much 100 euros is in USD*
<Hobbsee> hehe...sometimes
<Hobbsee> TROGDOR42: in $au while you're at it, please!
<TROGDOR42> lol
<ljl> TROGDOR42: aaag stop this people,  = $! :-P
<ljl> one euro is about 1.20 dollars
<TROGDOR42> 100 Euros = 118 U.S. dollars
<TROGDOR42> 100 Euros = 159.978308 Australian dollars
<Hobbsee> nice!
<Hobbsee> thanks TROGDOR42 
<TROGDOR42> Yay google!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ljl> Hobbsee: hmm i would buy it, if it were not for the "08"
<Hobbsee> http://www.x-rates.com/calculator.html is a good converter - took me a bit to find it though...
<Hobbsee> for the 08?
<TROGDOR42> All's you gots to do is type in "XXX currency A in Currency B" and it does it for you.
<Hobbsee> true
<ljl> Hobbsee: for the last two digits for the australian dollars figure :)
<ljl> install qalculate, guys
<Hobbsee> oh, right, yeah
<ljl> it's actually only packaged for Gnome, but the KDE version compiles a charm
<ljl> (i've made a backports request anyway)
<ljl> cool calculator, small embedded algebra system, and kitchen sync too
<TROGDOR42> kitchen sync?
<TROGDOR42> Ok where can I find this qalculate of yours? It's not in adept.
<ljl> would you even look at a program that doesn't have a kitchen sync included?
<ljl> actually, it is
<ljl> it's in universe
<Hobbsee> !info qalculate
<ubotu> qalculate: (Powerful and easy to use desktop calculator), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.7.2-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 935 kB, Installed size: 2612 kB
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's there in apt-get
<ljl> !info qalc
<ubotu> qalc: (Powerful and easy to use command line calculator), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.7.2-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 791 kB, Installed size: 2904 kB
<TROGDOR42> Ok
<ljl> and then there's "qalculate-kde", which is in Debian unstable and in Dapper, but currently not in Breezy's backports
<TROGDOR42> Ahh, i screwed up my apt-get
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Hobbsee> i was wondering if there was a kde version
<Knowerrors> Im building a custom kernel using a different config from og Ubuntu, can anyone tell me what parts are needed in kernel config to fully support iptables?
<ljl> Hobbsee: yeah, i compiled it easily
<Hobbsee> cool
<TROGDOR42> whenever I do apt-get install something it says: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<ljl> TROGDOR42: you have adept open
<TROGDOR42> I closed it... Didnt work
<TROGDOR42> same error
<ljl> TROGDOR42: then you're not root
<ljl> TROGDOR42: "sudo apt-get ...."
<TROGDOR42> Ah, thanks.
<Hobbsee> oops...
<Hobbsee> what'd i miss?
<Hobbsee> !compile
<ubotu> I guess compile is Go and read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall. tar -zxvf tarball, cd blah, ./configure, make, make install or install by hand.  Also, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConfigureMakeMakeInstall.  Ask me about <compiling>
<ljl> TROGDOR42 not knowing that he needs sudo for apt-get ;)
<TROGDOR42> Yeah yeah, I'm a Linux n00b, so what?
<ljl> !autodeb
<TROGDOR42> ;)
<ubotu> [autodeb]  an EXPERIMENTAL program to automate building (configure, compile, install) of source tarballs. It's based on !CheckInstall and !AutoApt, and can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Autodeb
<ljl> :)
<Hobbsee> right...i never remember the order lol
<TROGDOR42> I've only been using Linux for a few months.
<Hobbsee> ljl: you want me to try that?
<TROGDOR42> I'd like to try that myself
<ljl> Hobbsee: heh if you want! but hold on, i'm uploading a newer version
<ljl> works much faster
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> bah...i think i should learn to do it manually lol
<TROGDOR42> Yeah, I should too
<TROGDOR42> I only use stuff I can apt-get
<Hobbsee> TROGDOR42: i can probably send you a deb of it lol
<ljl> Hobbsee: there isn't much to learn... as ubotu said, tar, cd, configure, make, make install (or checkinstall)
<Hobbsee> the one that i'm about to create
<ljl> Hobbsee: the rest is all hunting for dependencies
<Hobbsee> yeah, i know - i just never remember the order
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> dammit
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: any help on the iptables info in kernel config please?  I no longer have my original ubu kernel config to refer to
<TROGDOR42> Why does it say "This APT has Super Cow Powers" when you type apt-get in the terminal?
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: got no idea, if you can point me to a config file, i can paste mine for you...
<Hobbsee> TROGDOR42: an easter egg...
<TROGDOR42> Ah.
<Hobbsee> trying ./configure again lol
<Hobbsee> checking for CLN - version >= 1.1.0... no
<Hobbsee> *** Could not run CLN test program, checking why...
<Hobbsee> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<Hobbsee> *** exact error that occured. This usually means CLN was incorrectly installed
<Hobbsee> *** or that you have moved CLN since it was installed. In the latter case, you
<Hobbsee> *** may want to edit the cln-config script: /usr/bin/cln-config.
<ljl> ok, new autodeb uploaded, try it if you want, with some due care (tho i don't think it'll do anything too bad, just don't interrupt it while it's installing packages)
<ljl> you need libcln-dev or something
<Hobbsee> i just got that...
<ljl> oh, you need to compile libqalculate too, by the way (it's written on the site, but you might not know if you got a source .deb or something...)
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> so i should try that first...
<ljl> yeah
<TROGDOR42> Anybody know how to get an IntelliMouse's extra 2 buttons to work?
<TROGDOR42> Linux somehow thinks one of them is an extra scroll-wheel click and the other is a right click.
<ljl> dunno, i've got a quite standard mouse
<TROGDOR42> Anybody?
<ljl> Hobbsee: anyway, i suggest that you do try auto-apt, even if you don't try autodeb... it will get your dependencies for you while you configure -- even though it will ask about a *lot* of dependencies that aren't really needed, you must learn to learn which ones are the real ones
<ljl> (for example, DECNet services and Fortran compilers most probably *aren't* it ;)
<Hobbsee> mmm
<Hobbsee> lol
<ljl> also, don't forget to use "checkinstall" instead of "make install". that way you'll be able to remove the installed stuff at any time
<Hobbsee> yeah, was already going to do that
* Hobbsee sighs
<ljl> one of the things that my autodeb tries to do is to avoid those stupid auto-apt dependencies
<Hobbsee> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<Hobbsee> all right, where's this autodeb lol?
<Hobbsee> !autodeb
<ubotu> autodeb is, like, totally, an EXPERIMENTAL program to automate building (configure, compile, install) of source tarballs. It's based on !CheckInstall and !AutoApt, and can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Autodeb
<ljl> basically, autodeb lets ./configure fail, and then only cares about the *last* missing dependency before it failed -- that way, it'll take longer, but you won't have fortran compilers installed =)
<Hobbsee> ljl: you said there was a newer versoin?
<ljl> yes, but it's there, i've just uploaded it
<Hobbsee> ok, cool
<ljl> the site hasn't changed, but it's there
<ljl> i wasn't actually going to upload it until later (there's still one missing feature i'd like), but anyway
<ljl> (namely, the missing feature is installing the *runtime* dependencies the program needs, and listing them in the generated .deb package)
<ljl> but i'm having some problems with spurious dependencies currently
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<TROGDOR42> !info Cygwin
<TROGDOR42> Mmm, crap
<ljl> Hobbsee: even though it doesn't install them, it will list them anyway, so you'll have an idea what needs to be installed for the program to run
<Knowerrors> Hobsee: finally figured out how to get your kernel .config ...
<Knowerrors> Type "uname -r" at konsole
<nalioth> TROGDOR42: cygwin is a WINDOWS program
<TROGDOR42> Yeah
<TROGDOR42> But it's Linux related, figured it might work.
<Knowerrors> then sudo cp /boot/config-"kernel name" .config
<ljl> "!info" only lists packages that are in the Ubuntu repositories
<TROGDOR42> Got it.
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: then dcc me the .config , Gratzie :)
<TROGDOR42> BRB I gotta find a CD to burn Klax on.
<TROGDOR42> BRB!
<Knowerrors> nalioth, you ever build a custome kernel on ubuntu?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: i do not deal with the kernel
<TROGDOR42> Back!
<Hobbsee> ljl: i have to untar the file first?
<Knowerrors> nalioth: Ive learned alot doing kernel compiles, done about 4 on ubuntu, and 6 or so on debian, got my system runnin faster and better hardware support
<ljl> Hobbsee: no
<Hobbsee> ok, cool
<ljl> Hobbsee: the site says you have to, but in the new version you don't need to
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: ok, grabbing that
<ljl> Hobbsee: only, look in your /tmp/ dir after you're finished, 'cause i'm not deleting many files i create there
<Hobbsee> ljl: right..
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: dcc'ing the file, not sure if i allow that though...
<Knowerrors> it failed :(
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: how's this?  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5023
<Hobbsee> ljl: no configure script
<ljl> Hobbsee: if you've never run auto-apt before, it will take some longish time to create the database... but it's a database worth having anyway
<Hobbsee> yeah, did that
<ljl> Hobbsee: hm? check that it hasn't removed your qalculate source dir
<ljl> Hobbsee: i thought i'd commented that out, but
<Hobbsee> doing the libqalculate
<Hobbsee> first
<ljl> Hobbsee: have you run it using the .tar.gz or the directory, in the end?
* Hobbsee deletes the current directories that are there, and tries again
<ljl> Hobbsee: check what's in autodeb-libqalculate-something/autodeb-configure.log
<ljl> no don't do it, that's no use
<Hobbsee> ah, absolutely nothing
<Hobbsee> both dont work - same error
<ljl> not a kind of error i'd have been expecting...
<Hobbsee> you want the full error?
<ljl> no, i know it
<ljl> No configure script was found. Your program may have to be configured in non-standard ways.
<Hobbsee> ljl: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5024 for the entire thing
<Hobbsee> :)
<nalioth> ljl: does auto-apt get perl modules?
<ljl> nalioth: if configure checks for their presence, then yeah
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: that helped, thx, pouring over it now
<Kiseonik> well
<ljl> nalioth: if they're only looked for when you first run the perl program, then use auto-apt when running the perl program
<Kiseonik> i'm gonna try to install kubuntu soon
<nalioth> ljl: unfortunately, quite a lot of perl modules aren't available in the repos
<ljl> Hobbsee: oh, wait, you've used the wrong parameters ;)
<ljl> nalioth: in that case, auto-apt won't be able to do a thing...
<TROGDOR42> Good luck, Kiseonik.
<Kiseonik> thanks :)
<Kiseonik> byeeee
<ljl> Hobbsee: you must "./autodeb.sh whatever.tar.gz"
<Hobbsee> ah....
<ljl> Hobbsee: and then, when it asks for the package name, just type "libqalculate"
<ljl> Hobbsee: (or accept the default, if it's reasonable)
<Hobbsee> ah...i see lol
<Hobbsee> ljl: sudo sh ./autodeb.sh libqalculate-0.9.0.tar.gz
<ljl> nalioth: but, i believe there was some kind of perl-module-auto-fetcher... never been into perl, so i don't really remember, but
<ljl> Hobbsee: no don't sudo
<Hobbsee> have to - otherwise it wont let you
<ljl> Hobbsee: i guess you haven't marked it as executable -- "chmod +x ./autodeb.sh"
<ljl> and then just "./autodeb.sh libqalculate-0.9.0.tar.gz"
<Hobbsee> hehe - you'd be right
<Hobbsee> you couldnt have told me that earlier lol?  i didnt see that in the wiki...
<ljl> Hobbsee: i'll add it... but it ain't something specific to my script, it's valid for every file you intend to execute in linux ;)
<Hobbsee> mmm...true
<Hobbsee> i thought .sh scrips were automatically executable
<ljl> Hobbsee: it's just that, when the file is .tar'ed (or .deb'ed), the permissions will be set automatically by tar or dpkg
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: weird, that page I went to for the paste has terrible font problems on Firefox, but Konq is fine
<Hobbsee> you're speaking to linux newbies here - compiling newbies, anyway
<ljl> no, they aren't... the first line ( "#!/bin/sh" ) specifies that they are shell scripts, but they're not executable until you tell them to be
<Hobbsee> ah ok
* Hobbsee just has a brainwave
<Hobbsee> to see this program, why the heck didnt i just boot to dapper?
<nalioth> ljl: yes, i'm trying to help Hobbsee with it in #kubuntu-offtopic 
<ljl> if you type "sh autodeb.sh", it will execute it even if it is *not* executable, because in that case it's simply used as a parameter to "sh"
<Hobbsee> ah...yes, that's how i did it earlier, i remember now
<TROGDOR42> Wow, this is dead.
* nalioth throws TROGDOR42 into a large sack with several angry skunks
<nalioth> step lively
<yannz> Is it possible to use debian packages in kubuntu?
<TROGDOR42> Not... really
<Blissex> yannz: yes, sure it is not totally obvious though which ones...
<TROGDOR42> Yeah
<Blissex> yannz: so it is something only if you really understand the dependency system.
<Blissex> yannz: the only easy thing is this: Debian Sarge is almost completely compatible with Hoary. The situation with Breezy is however a bit more complicated.
<TROGDOR42> Hoary doesn't like my computer, so I have no choice but to use Breezy
<yannz> ah, ok.
<yannz> i really just want quakeforge in. .. =)
<yannz> there is a repository for debian, but I haven't found any for kubuntu (and yes, i use breezy)
<conn> hi, when I try to use a resolution of 1280x1024 or greater, glxgears, glxinfo etc. give segfaults. I think it's a problem with the r128 driver, can someone help?
<nalioth> yannz: please dont use debain pkgs, they can break your ubuntu
<TROGDOR42> Alien works doesn't it?
<yannz> nalioth, ok. promise. =)
<nalioth> TROGDOR42: it is advised not to install ANY non ubuntu binary pkgs
<TROGDOR42> Tarballs work though, right?
<nalioth> TROGDOR42: compiling ones own files (provided they arent in the repos) and using checkinstall is the most useful way, yes
<TROGDOR42> Ok, thanks.
<Blissex> yannz: Quakeforge from etc/sid should be OK with Breezy...
<Blissex> yannz: or actually, download the Debian source deb and recompile it under Breezy.
<nalioth> yannz: you can put debian SOURCE repos in your sources.list and have your apt-get build debian packages safely for you
<yannz> oh, clever.
<TROGDOR42> I'm getting tired.  But I refuse to go to bed unless somebody with authority tells me to, that's for n00bs.
<nalioth> TROGDOR42: take your skunk-sack-sharing-arse to bed
<TROGDOR42> I said with authority ;)
<fevoldj2> hi
<TROGDOR42> Hi.
<nalioth> what kind of authority do you want?
<fevoldj2> Why is the php5-mcrypt module missing from the repositories?
<fevoldj2> I am having trouble finding it.
<TROGDOR42> Maybe, say, my mom's
<nalioth> ah, external authority over the power plug
<TROGDOR42> Yeah
<TROGDOR42> Only lack of electricity will enable me to sleep.
<TROGDOR42> Hey what's the command to untar something? like... "tar -somelettershere"  what are those letters...?
<ljl> tar -x -f filename
<TROGDOR42> Ok
<ljl> or tar -z -x -f filename.tar.gz, as a handy shortcut
<yannz> =}
<yannz> handy.
<yannz> tar zxvf filename.tar.gz could be even more handy.
<ljl> and very non-conformant to parameter conventions ;)
<ljl> give hypens what belong to hypens
<yannz> tar is the rebel.
<TROGDOR42> lol
<ljl> well ar and unrar do about the same
<yannz> but really, you could say tar -zxvf some.. 
<yannz> :)
<ljl> (and lha too, i guess... don't remember using it on linux, but i suppose the syntax is the same as on amigaos)
<ljl> yeah, not sure that would be conformant either though, unless you take "-zxvf" as a single option -- in which case, the man page should list all the possible combinations ;)
<nalioth> TROGDOR42: you can use tar xvzf or xvjf (bzip2) no need for all the - signes
<TROGDOR42> Ok
<ljl> TROGDOR42: not if you want my personal deity to drop a tremendous spell on you, though, no
<TROGDOR42> Don't worry ljl, i'm using the -'s
<ljl> ;)
<_Sparky> Evening all..
<brownie17> hey, how do i change text size and stuff
<brownie17> anyone here helping people?
<brownie17> this is easy
<brownie17> damnit, someone help me
<ClayG> Siup
<ClayG> sup
<ClayG> Text size on what? Like your desktop and everything in general?
<brownie17> hi
<brownie17> yeahj
<ClayG> ask in the screen size/ resolution?
<brownie17> if possibl
<brownie17> e
<ClayG> heh same thing pisses me off, seems like I could barely read it was so small
<brownie17> mines massive!
<brownie17> :o
<ClayG> Do you want to change the screen size / resolution ? Or just the actual fonts (icons and everything else would remain the same)?
<brownie17> fonts] 
<brownie17> please
<brownie17> do you know?
<ClayG> system>preferences>fonts
<brownie17> theres no preferences optino
<brownie17> ClayG, why is there no preferences option?
<Knowerrors> Hey all, just installed firestarter, which installed gksu, and now synaptic won't start up, any ideas?
<ClayG> I think it's because I'm looking in gnome
<ClayG> lol
<ClayG> give me a minuute
<Knowerrors> adept won't start up now either
<ClayG> lemme get into kde brb
<Knowerrors> adept won't run, or synaptic
<Knowerrors> adept: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN15KCo                                           nfigSkeleton9ItemInt6411setPropertyERK8QFariant
<Knowerrors> any ideas on what happened here?
<troy> something got borked - can you run aptitude?
<Knowerrors> no
<Knowerrors> can't run synaptic or adept, but apt works fine
<Knowerrors> I don't have aptitude, I think, is that a cli or gui?
<troy> what does this give you $ldd /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.4 | grep qt
<troy> aptitude is cli
<Knowerrors> I installed kde headers and related depends a couple hours ago...
<Knowerrors> libqt-mt.so.3 => /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3 (0xb7239000)
<Knowerrors> is what that command gives me
<Knowerrors> and Aptitude works fine
<nalioth> Knowerrors: have you installed opera or skype or some other non ubuntu pkg?
<Knowerrors> nope, not recently
<nalioth> well, it doesnt have to be recent, to be screwing you
<troy> this is going beyond my knowledge of debian... /me runs and hides behind freebsd ports
<Knowerrors> Synaptic was working fine up until about an hour ago
<Knowerrors> I installed Firestarter, as well as kdelibs and kdeheaders and such, I was going to build ksmoothdock and needed those
<Knowerrors> thx for listening troy :)
<Knowerrors> Im afraid maybe I installed kdelibs/headers for kde3.5 without realizin it, as I had backports/extras/plf turned on
<Knowerrors> but don't know for sure, don't think I did that stupid of a thing
<Knowerrors> whoa, got synaptic working by typing sudo synaptic at comman line
<troy> synaptic should not be affected by broken kde, it uses gtk afaik
<troy> Knowerrors: what do you get for kde version when you do, for example: $kstart -v
<Knowerrors> but adept still won't work with sudo adept
<Knowerrors> or kdesu apdept
<troy> or $ kde-config --version
<Knowerrors> kstart: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN15KConfigSkeleton9ItemInt6411setPropertyERK8QFariant
<Knowerrors> sudo synaptic works, but gksu synaptic or kdesu synaptic won't work
<troy> does  /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3  exist?
<troy> so much for that... :P
* troy has to go... later
<Knowerrors> thx troy
<nalioth> Knowerrors: use the command line and "sudo apt-get install --reinstall adept"
<Knowerrors> ok, what about synaptic?  (only) way I can launch that is cli sudo synaptic...
<Knowerrors> and qtparted won't launch either
<ClayG> nalioth, what is the command to download file.r00-file.r99 on thissite.com using username : user and password : password?
<ClayG> in cli?
<davethewave> is there a repository list out there that has many many pre-added software links? like wine, ndiswrapper, firefox etc.. all pre-made so I can be lazy and not edit my sources list?
<Knowerrors> ClayG: wget url or file... don't know about the username/pass, try man wget
<Knowerrors> I mean wget url of file
<Bicchi> i need a version of a program that was build a few weeks ago and the one that ubuntu has on the repositories is from a few months ago. Do i have to wait until the next releaes of ubuntu to get a newer version of the program?
<thompa> hi!, how can i switch back to kdm?
<thompa> can i just uninstall gdm?
<thompa> !kdm
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, thompa
<thompa> found it
<masterloki> can someone tell me howto set my own lP (i.e. not via DHCP)?
<nalioth> thompa: open a konsole and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" and choose the one you want
<davethewave> my clock says 20, isnt there only 12, then it starts all over?
<nalioth> davethewave: 2359 is the top number
<kkathman> davethewave: yer probably set to military time
<nalioth> davethewave: that's 11:59 pm
<thompa> thanks i foundit
<thompa> i like kde more, there are more configuration tools like for sound, gnome seems to have little
<nalioth> night
<kkathman> night nalioth_zZz :)
<thompa> thanks nalioth
<MoSiAc> i've been having some troble with networking and i was wondering if anyone is available to help me run through some quick things 
<kkathman> MoSiAc: what kinds of trouble?
<MoSiAc> well my wired and wireless connections start off disabled, and when i try to enable them it enables them for about a second and then redisables them
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> probably LeeJunFan can help you with that, I cant
<kkathman> other than just checking the obvious things
<MoSiAc> and its gotten to the point when i try to enter admin mode to change a setting i put in my password but it doesn't let me in anymore
<LeeJunFan> What did I just walk into?
<MoSiAc> i'm having what should be a simple network issue but seems to be a big problem and i don't know why heh
<kkathman> nothing LeeJunFan  someone needs some help with their network
<MoSiAc> i've been reading the forums to try and figure something out but so far nothing has really worked for me
<kkathman> MoSiAc: I take it that you have checked the eth0 and all that
<MoSiAc> yeah 
<LeeJunFan> MoSiAc: can you re-explain your symptoms - for me?
<MoSiAc> sure, i just installed kubuntu and i've been trying to get either wired or wireless acess working, i assumed that i would have some beginning trouble with wireless so i've been trying to get wired up but both my wired and wirless connections are disabled and when i orinigally tried to enable them the wireless one would activate momentariy and then disable again, now its at the point where when i try to click the administer button and put in 
<LeeJunFan> Did you wired not get setup during install?
<MoSiAc> nope
<MoSiAc> its strange because when i installed ubuntu before it did but not kubuntu
<kkathman> MoSiAc: if you just installed kubuntu.... you may need to do the Adept updates first...to enable the Administrator mode
<LeeJunFan> Are you on broadband - do you have a router that serves DHCP?
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: that will be hard w/o network :)
<MoSiAc> yeah my router allows dhcp and i turned off all security like the guide said until i got things going
<kkathman> ahh yah..true :)
<LeeJunFan> MoSiAc: okay, try opening console and run 'sudo dhclient eth0' first of all I guess, that will try to config the card from the DHCP your router gives out.
<LeeJunFan> s/console/konsole
<MoSiAc> wow i'm a moron and apparently missed that step
<MoSiAc> heh
<LeeJunFan> MoSiAc: did it work?
<MoSiAc> yeah
<kkathman> MoSiAc: thats what I was referring to before
<kkathman> [22:19:35]  <kkathman> MoSiAc: I take it that you have checked the eth0 and all that
<MoSiAc> my bad i thought i had done that but i guess not because that got me going
<LeeJunFan> MoSiAc: well, you shouldn't have to do that all the time manually, so you do still need to change a file.
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> thats ok... I was not very clear...and should have been
<MoSiAc> heh np i'm still getting used to this 
<LeeJunFan>  /etc/network/interfaces - you need a line like 'auto eth0' and another one 'iface eth0 inet dhcp'
<LeeJunFan> so fire up 'sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces' to edit that file to make those changes. There very well may be a GUI for this somewhere but I'm old school so bear with me.
* LeeJunFan really should at least try to configure some components of my system with GUI based tools. Maybe tomorro :)
<kkathman> LeeJunFan:  there is, but you have to be admin mode to do it
<MoSiAc> hehe thats ok heh
<MoSiAc> i added those lines
<kkathman> and the kubuntu install disk has a broken admin mode
<MoSiAc> lets see if that works in
<LeeJunFan> !repos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<LeeJunFan> MoSiAc: check the info ubotu just spewed, you'll want to edit your repositories and do your updates.
<MoSiAc> ok
<LeeJunFan> MoSiAc: once your updates are done and you log out/in of kde you should have working admin mode.
<MoSiAc> ok that edit got my network to auto load so i'm one step closer now to modify for updates
<Knowerrors> Hey all, just installed Firestarter, however, when its on, I get no net access, anybody tell me how to use it to properly configure things?
<alandd> l3m:  I got the sound working on my kids' computer.  But not the way I expected.
<_brent> hi
<alandd> kubuntu live did not find the sound either so I did not install it.
<_brent> anyone awake?
<mosiac> !easysource
<ubotu> well, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_brent> Can anyone help me out with information on installing my wifi card?
<alandd> Then, I found a reference to the driver I needed, es1688.  All I had to do was 'modprobe es1688' and the FC4 had sound!  Adding a sound alias in modules.conf made it permanent.
<alandd> l3m: I was impressed with the kubuntu live and was glad I had an excuse to try it.  I'll have to install it on my test box and play there someday.  For now, I'll keep the FC4 install on the kids' computer since I have other things to do this weekend.
<_brent> Anyone?
<alandd> _brent, I am not experienced with wifi cards but I might be a good ear.  
<alandd> What's your issue?
<_brent> Well this is a bear.. Its a broadcom gadget.
<_brent> i have tried loading my driver with ndiswrapper... but it still doesnt recognize the hardware
<_brent> I dont know what else to do
<LeeJunFan> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> [ndiswrapper]  a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
* LeeJunFan goes to bed.
<alandd> Ugh!  I was gonna suggest ndiswrapper when you alread typed it.  I'm afraid that is out of my league then.
<_brent> lol Well thanks anyway.
<alandd> Do you get anything at all?
<_brent> Nadda.
<_brent> Error.. error ... error
* _brent has died.
<xtacocorex> since there is more activity again, i installed a bunch of fonts and they aren't showing up in any lists in kde, is there anyway to refresh the font server?
<alandd> Any hope of a Linux supported wifi card as a gift?  ;^)
<xtacocorex> my installation method worked in hary
<_brent> heres another question-
<_brent> I installed teamspeak VOIP software, but dont know how to make a link for it in my toolbar
<_brent> lol.. i dunno.. That will be my next purchase i guess.
<_brent> About Team Speak- I dont even know where it installed to.
<xtacocorex> hmm, it seems that my xorg.conf file didn't have FontPath	"unix/:7100" in the files section
<_brent> xta- Im a super noob so I couldnt even begin to help you.
<xtacocorex> _brent: type locate teamspeak in a terminal window
<_brent> hmm.. Thats funny.. It lists the files but doesn't look like they were installed.
<xtacocorex> _brent: nothing in /usr?
<alandd> good luck, _brent.  I just had to report my sound solution to l3m.  Must be off.
<_brent> no.. /opt and /home
<chaoticgeek> hello all
<_brent> ok.. Thanks take care!
<xtacocorex> _brent: /opt is where the binary is, or should be if it compiled correctly
<xtacocorex> _brent: you want a link to it on kicker (the bar at the bottom)
<chaoticgeek> how is everyone doing?
<xtacocorex> chaoticgeek: i'm doing good, stuffed after a large thanksgiving meal though
<Knowerrors> Hi all, can anybody help me with firestarter?
<_brent> xta: Not quite sure if I understand..
<xtacocorex> _brent: i remember you saying you wanted a button for it or something similiar
<_brent> yes.
<_brent> I dont know how to start the application
<xtacocorex> _brent: you do need to add the location of the executable in your PATH variable
<_brent> thats the problem.. When I do locate- the only files I see are .htm and .gif
<_brent> no executables?
<xtacocorex> _brent: oh
<xtacocorex> _brent: that could be a problem
<_brent> yea.. thus- It didnt install correctly..?
<_brent> should I retry?
<xtacocorex> _brent: i would assume not, yes definately retry
<xtacocorex> _brent: i don't have teamspeak, so i can't help you with the installation
<xtacocorex> Knowerrors: i'd help with firestarter, but i don't have it installed
<xtacocorex> is ubotu a bot on the server that answers questions?
<xtacocorex> i've seen it being used the last couple of days and am intrigued
<Knowerrors> yeah
<Knowerrors> do you use a firewall program xtacocorex ?
<xtacocorex> Knowerrors: no, i should though
<xtacocorex> Knowerrors: if i did, i'd probably get shorewall
<xtacocorex> Knowerrors: just because my team used it in a cyber defense competition and i could get easy help configuring it
<_brent> haha!  I found the executable
<_brent> how do i link it?
<xtacocorex> _brent: nice, where is it at?
<_brent> ./opt/TeamSpeak2RC2
<alistair> hi everyone
<xtacocorex> _brent: if you want the icon on the desktop, i'd right click on the desktop and then select create new and then go to link to application
<_brent> i want it in my toolbar...
<mosiac> well i wanna thank you guys for getting my network going i'll continue working on the wireless alone and if i get stuck i'll be back heh later
<_brent> .. *K munu
<_brent> menu
<alistair> i tried enabling shaddows, and it tells me that i need an x-org file >  6.8 
<alistair> how can I get this?
<xtacocorex> _brent: ah, kmenu, right click on the kmenu icon and then go to menu editor
<alistair> can someone please help me..?  :)
<xtacocorex> alistair: what shadows are you talking about, i am only able to use menu dropshadows due to being on a laptop with a crappy graphics card
<alistair> KDE windows shaddows
<xtacocorex> alistair: the ones using composite?
<alistair> i think so
<alistair> yes
<alistair> it was a "composite manager failure"
<xtacocorex> alistair: have you checked the forums?
<alistair> i couldn't find anything...
<xtacocorex> alistair: hmm, i remember trying to install it once, but i got the same error
<_brent> xta- I am saving my menu info but still do not see it...
<xtacocorex> _brent: it should pick up right away
<_brent> doesnt.
<xtacocorex> _brent: how did you add it?
<_brent> right clicked on interent... then selescted the icon and pasted the command
<_brent> ..then hit save
<xtacocorex> alistair: i'd try google and see if you could find an irc server for xorg stuff
<xtacocorex> _brent: hmm, internet is a menu, so you need to make an item in that menu for teamspeak
<_brent> yes I chose make new item
<xtacocorex> _brent: oh, my bad on the wrong assumption
<_brent> wait... I bet i have toclse the ditor first
<xtacocorex> _brent: did it work after closing it?
<_brent> damnit. No.
<xtacocorex> _brent: damn
<_brent> jeeeeeeeeeez??!?
<xtacocorex> _brent: that should have worked
<_brent> it doesnt do anything.. I tried creating a new subfolder too- nothing
<_clint> hi all
<_brent> i have ubuntu insallted.. but I use KDE environment
<_brent> is THAT a problem?
<_clint> no
<xtacocorex> _brent: i don't think it would be
<_brent> me either...
<_clint> I installed kubuntu, however I am going install gnome,,
<_clint> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<_clint> I like the kubuntu blue . :-)
<_brent> Clint: I am refering to creating new folders and executables in the k menu
<_brent> Mine wont work.
<_clint> anyone here, know about configuring so screensavers will be right. for some reason on my laptop, has been a real big deal with ubuntu for mp3, and mpeg and when I put the cd on ubuntu would lag
<_clint> oh sorry m8
<_brent> its cool.
<Zoo> test
<clint-> i guess I will do, sudo apt-get install akode-mpeg gstreamer0.8-mad  and that should take care of things
<clint-> I'm looking at site
<clint-> and says, killall artsd to restart sound server, and will also have to restart amarok and kaffeine
<_brent> mhy god. i cant believe this wont work.
<clint-> m8,  I have been working with so   many different linux systems and even unix pc bsd kde on freebsd, and freebsd6.0, debian 3.1 solid base,  xandros, and it takes alot of patience, I even isntalled Mandriva 2006, always seems to be some negative about 1
<clint-> don't get discourage, it helps to read documentation, on linux and configuratin
<clint-> configuration*
<clint-> anyone know where to find the universe repositories?
<xtacocorex> clint-: you need to enable them in your sources.list file
<clint-> the universe repository* sorry about that
<clint-> k, is there a quick way I can do that, I'l listen
<clint-> looking on kubuntu site and all, and trying to figure out how
<xtacocorex> clint-: what package manager do you use?
<_joe_> how can i get a peer 2 peer
<clint-> well I just installed kubuntu again, because when I put a data cd mpeg or mp3 in ubuntu, it would take along time to read and lag
<_brent> ok.. next question- Do I need to load some sound drivers for my new Ubuntu install?
<_joe_> you should be able to find all sound drivwers on synaptic
<clint-> I been through alot of disributions , and debian as well, havn't had a reall fun time
<_joe_> try pclinuxos
<clint-> no thanks
<_joe_> its beta but its awesome
<clint-> I don't want an rpm base linux :-)
<_joe_> have you tried it
<clint-> yes I have
<_joe_> didn't like it?
<clint-> and many others, and thought about creating my own usb flas live :)
<clint-> knoppix and phlak are the ones I like :-)
<_joe_> are you kde or gnome
<clint-> I like both :-)
<_joe_> kde is awesome
<clint-> gnome-look and kde-look.. I open my windows,, :)
<_joe_> gnome is ...
<clint-> PC  BSD is something else.. gnome is easy on the resources
<xtacocorex> clint-: the sources.lst file is in /etc/apt, uncomment the lines that have universe at the enddd
<clint-> PC BSD was the fastest I ever got into, but I don' have time for unix right now :-)
<clint-> k
<_joe_> hell either one is easier on resources then windows xp
<_joe_> lol
<clint-> yep
<viviersf> i dont like bsd
<viviersf> to much of an hassle for desktop
<xtacocorex> clint-: there is also an updated sources.list that is different than the cd
<xtacocorex> !sources.list
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<clint-> I have quite a few operating systems. platforms whatever you want to call them that i mess with joe
<_joe_> kubuntu doesn't like peer 2 peer
<_joe_> as do i
<_joe_> my wife hates it
<_brent> joe: how do I find out which sound driver I should use?
<clint-> I'm  not worried about running peer to peer on kubuntu, aka kde on ubuntu
<_joe_> lol
<clint-> I have another system , that I help others on filetopia.. :)
<_joe_> kde+ubuntu=kubuntu
<clint-> yep I know :-)
<clint-> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<clint-> it quite easy :)
<_joe_> i usualy use my 98 pc for peer2peer
<clint-> however, ubuntu wanted to be a biatch, and lag when I put data cd in, mpeg and mp3, any reason why?
<_joe_> thats what gates is good for solitair and porn
<_joe_> lol
<clint-> if I could solve that, I would go back to ubuntu, and then just install the kde packages
<_joe_> yea ubuntu doesn't like mp3s
<clint-> this my motto, and i got it from lynucs site. "In a wolrd without walls and fences, who needs Windows and Gates?"  it makes perfect sense :-)
<_joe_> lol
<_joe_> i like that
<crimsun> _joe_: did you install the necessary libraries to play mp3s?
<clint-> k, what should I do m8
<clint-> I'm all eyes, and ready to console
<_joe_> i did now
<_joe_> but it still don't like em
<xtacocorex> clint-: what is m8?
<clint-> can't I just do a sudo install yada yada, I would rather do that method
<crimsun> _joe_: what did you install?
<clint-> mate, 
<xtacocorex> clint-: the sudo apt-get should work
<_joe_> hold on
<clint-> k
<xtacocorex> clint-: that's what i thought, but i wasn't sure
<sophie_> clint-: yada package does not exist
<clint-> I like that method, it been teachin me to not be lazy and I like it
<clint-> its figure of speech I use, I'm in USA, maybe that make a difference :-)
<_joe_> k3b,akode,flac...
<xtacocorex> clint-: i'm glad you mentioned that because i was just about to ask how the weather was in australia
<clint-> well yeah I will use flac after I get my dam mp3's to work!
<clint-> >_<
<clint-> now back to you xtacocorex , I'm listening . sorry we was interupted :-)
<xtacocorex> clint-: tis all good
<_joe_> juk, gstreamer0.8
<crimsun> _joe_: but did you install gstreamer0.8-mad and akode-mpeg?
<clint-> thats what I am asking! argh >_<
<clint-> can't I just do a sudo with those packages !
<_joe_> yea 
<xtacocorex> clint-: yes
<clint-> gee thats all I needed to knw
<clint-> >_<
<_joe_> they work now its just a bitch to get them there
<_joe_> lol
<clint-> there?
<_joe_> to working
<_joe_> finally got it tot work
<_joe_> thats what i'm saying
<clint-> so why does kubuntu not have mp3 and mpeg and dvd support, gee isn't that something for an OS
<_joe_> i want to get wine but mysynaptic won't get it
<clint-> but sony has it to where a rootkit can be installed on a windows system, gee isn't that nice
<xtacocorex> clint-: i think it deals with the fact that those are proprietary
<_joe_> lol
<clint-> userability
<xtacocorex> clint-: i read about that in the paper the other day
<_joe_> how does that work clint
<clint-> I will design custom system for kubuntu to go nicely on laptops and have the mp3 , dvd and all
<clint-> 1 day I am designing Zoo Linux
<xtacocorex> clint-: nice
<xtacocorex> clint-: if you want dvd to work, you need to install dvdread
<clint-> yeah, when I study all the books and stuff I got, I'm going to  Robert Morris for Computer science
<_joe_> clint where you at in us
<clint-> IL
<_joe_> nebraska here
<clint-> been busy with School and everything, and the laptops they got us, gee let me tell you its been alot of fun, not
<_joe_> so far in the sticks they have to pipe in the sunshine
<clint-> I think about Suse, I just don't like there green theme :-)
<clint-> ic
<xtacocorex> _joe_: it blistering cold in the middle of nebraska?
<clint-> I was messing with Debian 3.1 sarge, but it drove me crazy
<clint-> so I can just do, sudo apt-get install akode-mpeg gsreamer0.8-mad ?
<xtacocorex> clint-: yes
<clint-> and then, killall artsd,and restart amarok and kaffeine
<clint-> ?
<_joe_> i grew up in anchorage this is like summer time to me
<xtacocorex> clint-: i think that should work
<clint-> k
<xtacocorex> _joe_: i've always wanted to go do alaska
<clint-> don't have to worry about adding anything to config files which I don't have alot of patience for at the time. :DDDD
<clint-> :P
<_joe_> alaska is cold
<_joe_> lol
<_joe_> nebraska is hot
<_joe_> lol
<clint-> yeah, its 16 degrees here, and I Don't even have an insulated loft, 
<xtacocorex> clint-: for full dvd support: install libdvdread3 and then cd /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples and run the install-css.sh script
<clint-> hey ty alot xtac
<_joe_> its like 27 here and i'm wearing shorts
<xtacocorex> clint-: np
<xtacocorex> it's about 20 here in iowa with a pretty decent wind
<clint-> ah
<clint-> hi neighbor :)
<_joe_> we're all nieghbors
<_joe_> this is the midwest nieghborhood
<xtacocorex> tis true, my parents drove out from lincoln today for thanksgiving at my place 
<clint-> I really appreciate the help, and i willl offer support to the kubuntu/ubuntu community as well, if all goes well , I wil convince my college into running it, my friends already amazed at what I get into
<_joe_> are u in counciltucky
<_joe_> lol
<xtacocorex> no, ames, ia
<clint-> Happy late thanksgiving guys
<xtacocorex> but i do know people from counciltucky
<_joe_> i saw pinkfloyd in ames
<_joe_> in 94
<_joe_> or 95 
<frank23> how can I view a dvd from the .iso file?
<_joe_> hell it coulda been yesterday
<_joe_> lol
<clint-> hey xtacocorex , can I do this hing, 1 at a time
<xtacocorex> haha
<_joe_> it was smokey there
<xtacocorex> clint-: the install?
<clint-> mount it I would presume frank
<clint-> Alcohol 120% sure makes that easy :D
<frank23> clint-: can you mount a dvd?
<_joe_> lol
<clint-> on windows I can :P
<_joe_> lol
<clint-> still teaching myself alot m8 on linux
<_joe_> windows
<clint-> even been with it for 1 year , and half, but I am jus familar with a couple things :-)
<xtacocorex> !mount iso
<ubotu> xtacocorex: I give up, what is it?
<_joe_> i'm learning linux aswell
<_joe_> the hard way
<clint-> lol
<clint-> I go books and everything
<_joe_> as do i
<xtacocorex> clint-: did you get the gstreamer installed?
<_joe_> but i can't read
<_joe_> lol
<frank23> clint-: alcohol makes a virtual drive though. in linux that exists also but I don't have it setup
<xtacocorex> !mount
<ubotu> from memory, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<clint-> I am going take, TechSmith Camtasia, or like xvidcap, and with audio maybe, teach people how to use and configure linux
<clint-> as well as to install and configure operating systems :-)
<_joe_> got tired of windows systems
<_joe_> they're to easy
<clint-> I manage them joe
<clint-> linux is my fun toy :-)
<xtacocorex> !iso
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, xtacocorex
<_joe_> i build combines
<clint-> unix, that will come later
<_joe_> linux is my toy aswell
<clint-> or maybe not at all :P
<clint-> its a file system that I don't have the patience for, but let me tell you its fast as hell
<_joe_> i have a book called unix in a nutshell
<clint-> yea, I got tons
<clint-> 80 O'reilly books, tcp/ip , unix, java, perl, linux, xml,  web, oracle, and so many more, Building Wireless community networks.. intrusion Detection, I"m into alot of it , its the desire m8,, desire
<_joe_> the box said "requires 98 or better" so i installed linux
<clint-> lol
<clint-> good 1
<_joe_> you can use that 
<_joe_> its open source
<clint-> good move I should say :P
<_joe_> lol
<clint-> me, i figured to myself, why have a nice laptop with an OS that is 40% stable compared to a system that is 90% stable, thats just how i view windows and linux, however I do use them both for my purposes, 
<_joe_> like i said windows has its purposes
<_joe_> porn and solitaire
<_joe_> lol
<clint-> I didn't like the fact that , they installed windows 98 on the laptops, had fat 32, then made a  system recovery , with having to have 4 cd images, I was stupid for making the cd back ups.. but , oh well , we sometimes do stupid things
<_joe_> yea i know all about stupid, i'm married
<_joe_> lol
<clint-> I called Acer, and they said I couldn't even speak to the engineers, so I could find out the full specs on my hardware, I am going file a lawsuit against them, since I am in warranty :-)
<_joe_> if a man speaks speaks in the forest and a woman can't hear him is he still wrong?
<clint-> Lawyers* Attorneys have away of getting things done.. :-)
<clint-> lol
<clint-> make it a cave :-)
<_joe_> for them selves
<_joe_> so i won't be wrong in a cave
<clint-> joe I am going instal those packages
<_joe_> lol
<clint-> nope lol
<_joe_> cool
<_joe_> i got to find a cave
<clint-> yeah, hope it go well for me
<_joe_> good luck
<clint-> Wireless will be a spring project I think :D
<clint-> I don't care if I have it too much, I already know how unsecure wireless networks are
<_joe_> go synaptic and search dvd burning, cdburning and mp3s
<clint-> i have the internet at my home , and at school/college, we have really nice desk with IBM Centre's
<_joe_> see what it gives you
<_joe_> thats what i do
<clint-> I am just going to the sudo apt-get install method*
<_joe_> hey my yahoo id is joe68801
<_joe_> hit me up sometime
<clint-> I am training myself to be more of a power user, because I am going set up a fluxbox on kubuntu
<_joe_> cool
<clint-> yeah, I have many goals mate
<_joe_> lol
<_joe_> i have but one
<clint-> lol
<_joe_> live free
<clint-> cool :)
<_joe_> oh and screw a stipper
<_joe_> lol
<clint-> lynucs has some really inspiring screenshots
<_joe_> lynucs?
<_joe_> is that kde
<clint-> yep
<_joe_> i'll check it out
<clint-> its a site where they have screenshots posted
<_joe_> that would be where
<clint-> have you even messed with www.kde-look.org or www.gnome-look.org
<clint-> changing your system around for themes is alot of fun
<_joe_> yea 
<clint-> cool
<_joe_> i'm just not into gnome muxch
<_joe_> much*
<_joe_> one of these days i'll learn to type
<clint-> its cool, I was in kDE alot, and liked it, but then I read how gnome utilizes the resources better. 
<clint-> its just all about preference, I don't limit myself to 1 thing
<clint-> and never will
<clint-> I use windows you see, so I can work with Rhinoceros  3d, Maxon, cad programs like that m8. and Autodesk 3ds max, ya know
<_joe_> i have another box with ubuntu on it
<_joe_> its ok
<clint-> my fun stuff :-)
<_joe_> but i prefer this one with kubuntu
<clint-> would you laugh if I told you, I have a book on installing debian to xbox
<clint-> :
<clint-> :D
<clint-> thats a gag :-)
<_joe_> i've heard of that
<_joe_> thats like a big kick in the sack to old bill
<_joe_> lol
<_joe_> if i had an xbox i'd do it
<clint-> lol
<_joe_> but i have a ps2
<clint-> yea
<clint-> I don't even have an xbox or want 1
<clint-> :-)
<_joe_> i have no need for 1
<clint-> I prefer ps over xbox microsoft. thats just me :-)
<_joe_> they say worldwide playstation is the leader
<_joe_> ps2 is reverse comp
<clint-> let me install those packages and see what I get k lo
<_joe_> cool
<clint-> dam it
<clint-> it won't let me sudo apt-get install akode-mpeg
<_joe_> try synaptic
<clint-> so I should isntall that right?
<_joe_> thats what i have
<_joe_> it works for me
<clint-> how did you install it m8
<_joe_> of couse this box has only been online for abotu a week
<_joe_> synaptic
<clint-> yeah
<clint-> I got 5.10 version m8
<_joe_> not sure
<clint-> i'll figure it out, no worries
<_joe_> cool
<clint-> I'm just going update the adept updater now
<clint-> so no worries m8, I'll play with it, I taking laptop down stairs where its warm
<clint-> I have a really fast connection
<Lirx1> Hey is anyone here familiar with damn small linux??
<Lirx1> i really need some help
<Lirx1> is anyone familair with damnsmall linux ? :/
<fatejudger> I switched Kaffeine to xine a couple of weeks ago, and now I can't switch it back to Gstreamer in Konq
<fatejudger> I have switch it to gstreamer in the player itself, but Konq doesn't register the changes
<fatejudger> *I can
<fatejudger> is there any way to change it to gstreamer?
<crimsun> just uninstall kaffeine-xine
<fatejudger> crimsun: well that's kind of stupid, I need to use xine sometimes
<fatejudger> crimsun: gstreamer is kind of flaky sometimes
<fatejudger> crimsun: damn, gstreamer can't play anything
<fatejudger> crimsun: well, anything over the web
<fatejudger> I even have gnomevfs
<Tm_T> kaffeine yuk
<fatejudger> Kaffeine is great
<fatejudger> what's wrong with Kaffeine?
<Tm_T> a) crashy  b) eats resources too much
<Tm_T> two biggest
<Tm_T> and hmm, can't use mplayer
<Tm_T> my choice is kmplayer
<kkathman> hey Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> hullo
<kkathman> Kaffeine was the best choice for me when I played music on music on my box, but I used xine as the engine 
<Tm_T> bah, dishes ->
<kkathman> but when I stopped it, it never stopped running and I had to kill it
<fatejudger> gstreamer is much better, but has poor web support
<fatejudger> someone needs to port gnomevfs over to KDE
<fatejudger> so that system:/ works
<jass3h> hello, i have a question about konqueror ... its sending my cdrom to "hdd" when i go to "media:/"
<jass3h> what gives?
<kkathman> jass3h: what do you mean that its sending your cdrom to HDD?
<jass3h> when i try to edit the system settings > disk & filesystems, it wont let me modify my optical drive, but fstab is ok
<jass3h> kkathman: i mean when i type "media:/hdd" it somehow sends me to my cdrom, even though it is mouted at /media/cdrom0
<kkathman> ahh are you administrator mode?
<kkathman> go to a konsole, and do an cd /media  then do an ls and see what you see
<jass3h> just floppy, cdrom, and the winxp mount points
<jass3h> kkathman: im trying to get kde to point to cdrom, but it wont let me
<kkathman> when you are in konqueror and go to file mode, does your cdrom show up separately?
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can i make my kubuntu ,to read files that contain words with accents?
<jass3h> file mode?
<jass3h> sorry kkathman 
<Tm_T> fatejudger: KDE has kioslaves
<kkathman> yah.you can run konq in file mode
<Tm_T> fatejudger: and there's fuse
<kkathman> just go to the "address line" and type /  and that will take you to root
<Tm_T> fatejudger: so I really don't see the point to have gnomevfs
<jass3h> kkathman: ok, then what?
<DjDarkman> how can i read files that contain characters like these   ?
<kkathman> jass3h: do you see cdrom as a "folder" on the list under root?
<kkathman> thats what Mine says
<jass3h> yep
<kkathman> ok thats good
<jass3h> its just a soft link to /media/cdrom
<kkathman> thats right
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> no when you go to system settings, disk&filesystems, check and see if its "greyed" out
<jass3h> see if what is greyed out? the entry for my optical drive?
<kkathman> jass3h: see if your optical disk is greyed out
<jass3h> its there, missing the mount point, type, and enabled field entries like the other devices have
<DjDarkman> nobody knows how can i read files that contain characters like these   ?
<jass3h> and i cannot modify, delete, enable, or disable it
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> well..you can
<jass3h> even after i login as root
<kkathman> its set to hdc right?
<jass3h> hdd
<kkathman> as the device
<kkathman> right mine too
<jass3h> hdd
<jass3h> oops, double enter there
<kkathman> I think thats ok actually
<kkathman> because thats the way mine is set also
<jass3h> interestingly wierd
<kkathman> yah
<kkathman> brb must reboot.
<fatejudger> Tm_T: kioslaves?
<fatejudger> Tm_T: you need gnomevfs to view streaming content off the internet
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> never used it
<Tm_T> still can stream audio and video
<Tm_T> in and out
<DjDarkman> nobody knows how can i read files that contain characters like these   ?
<kkathman> ok back
<kkathman> thats a bit irritating for me..
<kkathman> I think samba has issues
<jass3h> ?
<jass3h> oooooooook
<DjDarkman> nobody knows how can i read files that contain characters like these   ?
<Tm_T> I can read those files just fine
<DjDarkman> but why can u read them and i don`t
<DjDarkman> ?
<DjDarkman> when i look at them they look like this K?ve.wav
<DjDarkman> for exmale
<Tm_T> oh
<DjDarkman> does it has something to do wih those files are on a vfat partition?
<Tm_T> maybe
<Tm_T> I think propably
<Tm_T> have you tried any filesin ext2/3
<DjDarkman> i couldn` copy them... to my ext partitions
<DjDarkman> but i think xmms reads them
<Tm_T> uh
<gar-> i want to install kubuntu on ubuntu how to please
<Tm_T> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gar-> ok
<gar-> it say canot find the pkg
<gar-> Tm_T, any idea?
<_david> hello
<Tm_T> gar-: sudo apt-get update
<gar-> yes
<gar-> i forgot i have to upgrade to 5.10 breezy
<gar-> let see it dont mess my wireless card
<gar-> because i try already
<gar-> because it say i need gcc-3.4 but when i try to install i want to do a net install and when that happen i dont have the network lol
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> awwwway ->
<mpma> anyone use eclipse?
<dooglus> hi.  is there a KDE version of the gnome update notifier, so I can tell when I need to apply updates?
<insanekane> dooglus: nope :/
<dooglus> insanekane: so what do people do?  use the gnome one?  or just not worry about security?
<insanekane> dooglus: we come to #kubuntu and look at the topic :)
<dooglus> insanekane: wow
<dooglus> there was a big kernel fix a few days ago, in case anyone didn't notice.
<l3m>  dooglus actually, you can just run adept
<dooglus> I'm new to KDE.  Is there a keyboard shortcut for switching tabs in Konsole?
<l3m> yes. you can look at and change all the shortcuts in Settings->Configure Shortcuts
<dooglus> and where are the man pages in KDE?  "man adept" doesn't find it
<l3m> dooglus: kde tools ususally have some pages in the kde handbook
<l3m> dooglus: just click on help in the menu
<dooglus> l3m: ok.  I see the help center.  then what, search?
<l3m> dooglus: oh i just see that they didn't include any documentation for adept ;(
<l3m> kynaptic is probably better documented
<dooglus> I clicked 'search', it asked me if I wanted to build an index.  I told it yes, and it showed me the KDE Crash Handler.
<l3m> i get a message that adept doesn't have docs..
<l3m> hmm
<l3m> anyway, if you just want to update, click on "fetch updates", "commit changes"
<dooglus> I tried building the index again.  this time it didn't crash, but tells me "htdig failed"
<l3m> forget the index. kubu people didn't include adept docs, as it seems ;(
<nalioth> dooglus: imho, i'd use synaptic
<l3m> i prefer console tools ( apt-get, apt-cache, apt-file ) anyway
<dooglus> l3m: me too.  then you can run them from a crontab automatically
<l3m> indeed ;)
<nalioth> dooglus: so why are you in a feather about adept and upgrade indicators?
<dooglus> nalioth: I'm not in a feather (whatever that is) but I'd like the desktop I use to be able to keep up with security updates without me poking it to do so every day
<dooglus> you can't really expect end users to run a package manager regularly to check for security updates.  that's why gnome has its update notifier and windows too
<nalioth> dooglus: your k/x/ubuntu SHOULD hit the servers once a week, no matter what DE you use
<dooglus> it might hit the servers, but how does it communicate to the user that something needs to be done?
<nalioth> dooglus: that has not yet been addressed in kubuntu
<gar-> ?
<CyberMad> how to choose KDE Start Menu without mouse? because the mouse can't move.. but the keyboard is ok
<dooglus> CyberMad: alt-f1
<Tm_T> ctrl-esc?
<CyberMad> i will try it
<GTroy> if I've installed kubuntu-desktop, do I get to decide if I want to use kde?
<nalioth> GTroy: of course you do
<Tm_T> GTroy: in login: session ;)
<nalioth> GTroy: you choose at the login screen under "sessions"
<GTroy> very cool
<GTroy> just what I was looking for
<GTroy> nalioth: I helped someone with their wifi today
<GTroy> felt good to finally give some help
<nalioth> GTroy: be careful, you help people, you tend to learn stuff
<GTroy> I'll keep that in mind ;)
<afterhome> window switching :)
<CyberMad> how to configure PPPoE on linux?
<aftertaf> !pppoe
<ubotu> pppoe is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<aftertaf> CyberMad:  ^^^^
<CyberMad> thanks :)
<chx> hi. is there a DC++ client besides Valknut/DCgui?
<puckman> Not said this in aaaages
* puckman LOVES his Kubuntu install.
<GTroy> hey puckman what's up
<puckman> My system!
* GTroy loves amaroK
<GTroy> on kubuntu now
<puckman> Yeah, Amarok is the app that made me switch
<GTroy> what are some other cool apps?
<puckman> It plays mod files
<GTroy> oooh
<puckman> the IM client is cool but is missing some features I need so still use gaim
<puckman> the mail client is very nice
<puckman> Kate, the text editor is very solid
<puckman> Of course you need to install VLC
<dipnlik> puckman: what is vlc?
<puckman> You dont know???
<dipnlik> no
<puckman> Video Lan media player.
<dipnlik> hm
<puckman> Very good
<puckman> plays almost anything.
<dipnlik> well, i had no problems with mplayer yet :)
<puckman> avi, mp4, quicktime, divx
<dipnlik> just curious. is it possible to install ubuntu from a kubuntu hoary CD? (I mean, no trace of KDE?)
<puckman> and has a plugin for firfox
<puckman> Should be
<puckman> kde is just the windows manager with some extra apps right?
<puckman> So switch off all kde stuff at install and you should be ok
<dipnlik> puckman: then I'll have no KDE but still no gnome. I mean, what do I need to apt-get to have all the gnome stuff that comes in ubuntu?
<puckman> dunno off my head.
<puckman> I reckon it is WAY faster just to download the gnome version of ubuntu
<puckman> its only a 600mb  disc image
<dipnlik> puckman: it'll cost a CD :)
<puckman> true
<dipnlik> puckman: and with net install I can use the system while downloading the rest
<puckman> thats why you should download it where you work and burn a cd there :P
* dipnlik hugs irssi, bitlbee, links...
* puckman loves being the IT Manager and just using company resources
<dipnlik> mp3blaster :)
<dipnlik> puckman: no CD burner here :|
<puckman> darn
<dipnlik> sad
<puckman> sorry cant help you, still a linux newbie
<dipnlik> no problem
<puckman> I can use linux because of the good work of the ubuntu and kde guys who make nice gui tools for noobs like me
<osorgho> BN
<l3m> dipnlik: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is want you want ( but not what you need, that would be kubuntu-desktop ;) )
<dipnlik> l3m: thanks a lot
<dipnlik> Is e17 (enlightenment's new version) available on the repos?
<crimsun> nope.
<sfazruzs> hi guys!
<sfazruzs> do anyone know kubuntu software or prog for avi or wmv files?
<dragonkh> kaffeine ?
<carsten> hi! I want to install the real player. i am using adept for installing. should i use the package "realplay" or "realplayer" ?
<manveru> !realplayer
<ubotu> [realplayer]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<manveru> !info realplay
<manveru> there is no realplay according to ubotu
<afterhome> carsten: id install vlc and plugins for rm media instead;
<insanekane> !info realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer: (Real Player (installer)), section multiverse/net, is optional. Version: 8.0.11 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<insanekane> !help
<kinfo> Available commands: !help, !uptime, !netuse, ??, !!, !cs, !whoset, !learn, !relearn, !forget, !topten, !status
<sfazruzs> !winamp
<ubotu> hmm... winamp is use XMMS or Beep Media Player (BMP) instead (Winamp for linux doesn't work on Ubuntu)
<carsten> manveru: i just installed "realplay" . strange
<manveru> interesting :)
<insanekane> this BMP ... is it a GNOME thingy ?
<carsten> ist version 10. it seems to work
<insanekane> question, if Restricted Formats are not allowed in the main distro, then wouldn't it be anti-user friendly ?
<manveru> it is a legal thing
<afterhome> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi afterhome 
<sfazruzs> !anti virus
<ubotu> sfazruzs: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<sfazruzs> !virus
<ubotu> sfazruzs: Syntax error in line 1
<Hobbsee> !antivirus
<ubotu> No idea, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> sfazruzs: you're looking for an antivirus program?
<manveru> wtf is a virus? ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> manveru: it's somethign that happens on windows
<sfazruzs> then what the hell is f-prot and clamav and aegis-virus scanner about?
<sfazruzs> isn't it anti-virus software?
<Hobbsee> they are
<Hobbsee> none of the windows viruses work on linux
<Hobbsee> and there are only a few linux ones
<Hobbsee> search on ubuntuforums.org if you want the full story about it
<Hobbsee> it's something that's asked about a lot
<sfazruzs> which games is the best for kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> depends on which ones you like :P - very hard to pick one in particular
<sfazruzs> for u?
<Hobbsee> i like kpat, and planet penguin racer
<Hobbsee> kpat is otherwise known as patience, as part of kdegames
<carsten> afterhome: can you please tell me what the name of the vlc rm plugin package is ? i cant find it !
<sfazruzs> how to make shortcut icon?
<Hobbsee> sfazruzs: on your desktop?
<nalioth> morning Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> evening nalioth 
<berkes> my koffice will not run properly, is this a known issue? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/437679 is the error
<berkes> basically it is nagging about MimeTypes
<berkes> sfazruzs: in linux you make them, using ln. but thats commandline magic. 
<berkes> type #ln into your conq address bar and youll get a nice manpage on this great command
<carsten> does anyon know how the rm plugin for vlc is called?
<sfazruzs> ok thanx..let say if for "start menu"?
<berkes> sfazruzs: you cannot make a symlink to a start menu, since that is not a location
<berkes> allright no answer yet: here is the error koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: Couldn't find the native MimeType in kword's desktop file. Check your installation !
<sfazruzs> oh,okies..i accidently deleted a shortcut link that is my firefox..
<sfazruzs> so,how do i create a new one at my start menu?
<berkes> sfazruzs: aah. rightklick on the start menu
<berkes> youll find a menu editor, that is a nice tool to fix this
<Hobbsee> kappfinder will work, too
<sfazruzs> ok..then,how do i find firefox exe file?
<Hobbsee> should be /usr/bin/firefox
<Hobbsee> otherwise just put "firefox" and it will find it
<berkes> sfazruzs: the command which does it too: which firefox
<nalioth> Hobbsee should be a professor of kde
<Hobbsee> heh
<berkes> but, sfazruzs, firefox is a littlebit of a biatch to install, 
<berkes> sfazruzs: the one you need is a script called mozilla-firefox
<Hobbsee> berkes: where'd you try and install it from?  was fairly simple when i last did it
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox firefox
<Hobbsee> sfazruzs: alt+f2, type kappfinder, then hit scan, and tick the box marked mozilla firefox, then hit apply <-- simplest way of doing it
<sfazruzs> i dont have ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html....
<Hobbsee> sfazruzs: yes, because you use kubuntu - set your home page to be something else
<Hobbsee> edit, preferences, in firefox
<sfazruzs> i see..
<sfazruzs> thx guys..
<sfazruzs> set already:)
<Hobbsee> no problems :)
<berkes> Hobbsee: just from the normal repos. Hobbsee, im in #koffice now, some very odd stuff seems to go on in (my) kubuntu
<Hobbsee> berkes: right
<Hobbsee> berkes: even from the main site to use one of the RC's is pretty easy
* Hobbsee joins #koffice to listen to berkes 
<berkes> So, Hobbsee, thanks for your help too. Its an odd problem, and I will keep an eye on the bugtracker to see if others come across this too. It sounds like something went wrong somewhere with a sudo or so.
<Hobbsee> or a chown
<Hobbsee> could well be
<berkes> well, I personally never touched anything in there
<berkes> so it must have happened when I did something else. 
<nalioth> using chown when you dont know the problem can create many more horrible problems
<berkes> could be because I installed klik, and it failed, then i ran it as sudo: 
<berkes> nalioth: i never used chown nor chmod :) well, only now, to give me back my perms :)
* Hobbsee doesnt really like those automatically done programs
<Hobbsee> i never know quite what's happening...
<spk> have i to change any option to burn a boot cd from k3b?
<Hobbsee> spk: just make sure you're burning a data cd, and that it's got the image button ticked
<nalioth> spk: if the iso is mastered as a bootable image, you dont have to touch anything in k3b. just burn the iso
<spk> thx nalioth 
<spk> thx Hobbsee 
<spk> :-)
<Hobbsee> no problems
<rohan> hi all
<Hobbsee> hi rohan 
<rohan> hi Hobbsee 
<rohan> any problems with the kde rc1 packages ?
<rohan> known problems, i mean
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5problems
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, kde3.5problems is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<Hobbsee> some, yes
<Hobbsee> here, not too many
<rohan> lol, that for 3.5 beta1
<rohan> i am talking about rc1
<Hobbsee> rohan: check the bottom of it
<Hobbsee> the page hasnt been renamed
<Hobbsee> trust me - it's got rc1 at the bottom :P
<rohan> ok, sorry :)
<Hobbsee> no problems - only reason i know that without looking is that i've edited that page a fair few times
<nalioth> 3.5 has gone gold, haven't y'all heard?
<rohan> gold ? meaning ?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: really?
<Hobbsee> where'd you hear that?
<nalioth> on the tech news sites?
<afterhome> gone gold?
<nalioth> kde.org
<Hobbsee> nalioth: link?
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> wonder why it's not on their rss feed yet
<Hobbsee> nalioth: link - i dont see it
<spk> if the buring is choppy it means that i have to enable the DMA?
<nalioth> the news story i read said "kde 'quietly' announces kde 3.5 final"
<nalioth> Riddell: do you know anything about that?
<afterhome> lol its final then?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: rc2 is in source form, nothing about a final
<rohan> nalioth: link link
<nalioth> let me find the news link
<Hobbsee> not all the packages are there on the rc2 bit yet, either
<Riddell> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/  no 3.5 there
<nalioth> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-i18n-nl&m=113261565213710
<nalioth> everybody go read it
<nalioth> quick 
<nalioth> quick
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-rc2/src/ is all i see
<Riddell> 3.5 is tagged though
<Hobbsee> what's tagging mean?
<Riddell> and infact I have packaged if people running breezy want to test
<Hobbsee> i've never understood that bit
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it means it's marked in SVN
<Hobbsee> ooh yes please lol!
<Hobbsee> as a major release?
<Hobbsee> as in, not to be updated further?
<Riddell> it can be updated, but only for critical updates
<Hobbsee> ah ok, i see
<rohan> Riddell: hey, we want to test !
<Hobbsee> hehe
<afterhome> we wanna update too.
* Hobbsee wonders if coolo saw the kde3.5 wiki page on ubuntu site...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: where is that?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what, the kde3.5 wiki page?  with all the problems?
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5problems
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, kde3.5problems is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<Hobbsee> or the annoucement?
<Riddell> oh, that's beta
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc2 breezy main
<Riddell> please test and let me know of any problems
<apokryphos> amd64 too? Nice
<rohan> Riddell: now that rc2 is out, how long do you think is it, before 3.5 final ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: RC1 feedback is at the bottom, i've had this discussion with someone else already lol
* apokryphos tests
* afterhome too
<Riddell> rohan: "whenever he has enough packages", so test these then I'll upload to ktown and he'll have packages :)
<Hobbsee> 130 upgrades, nice
<afterhome> Riddell: no dapper repos yet ;P
* rohan will do it tonight
<rohan> Riddell: ok :)
<Hobbsee> looking forward to dapper repos...
<Riddell> afterhome: dapper doesn't seem to be building anything or I would upload
<rohan> anyone know of a best method to remove gnome completely ?
<Hobbsee> reformat :P
<Hobbsee> no, dont do that
<Hobbsee> lol
<afterhome> Hobbsee: beat ya. 278 updates
<Hobbsee> sheesh!
<apokryphos> Riddell: who do we owe all the great 64-bit packs too? Really great to have them being released at the same time as of late :D
<Hobbsee> what'd you update from?
<apokryphos> *to
<afterhome> Hobbsee: rc1 and dapper ;)
<Hobbsee> together?
<Riddell> rohan: remove libgtk2
<afterhome> Hobbsee: yup
<Riddell> afterhome: my uber fast amd64 with go faster LEDs
<Hobbsee> hmmm...ok then
<Hobbsee> heh
<rohan> Riddell: ok. but then i will lose stuff like firefox .. and may have some lefotver libs
<Hobbsee> wish this had go faster LED's
<Hobbsee> rohan: just grab it again, it'll cope :P
<apokryphos> Riddell: oh you got one? Nice :)
<Riddell> rohan: probably indicates that removing all of gnome is not what you want to do then
<apokryphos> rohan: leftover libs can be easily handled with debfoster/deborphan -- but the firefox in ubuntu's repos uses gnome libs
<rohan> Hobbsee: lol, ok. or i will use synaptic.
<rohan> apokryphos: ok.
<rohan> Riddell: yes... i am not yet a qt purist :(
<Hobbsee> Riddell: in #kubuntu-devel, kubuntu is spelt wrong in the topic :P
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: your chance to fix it ;-)
<Hobbsee> ooh can i?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee :) hi apokryphos ;)
<Hobbsee> hey Kamping_Kaiser!
<apokryphos> hey
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi :)
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: how's it going? 8)
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: yup
<Kamping_Kaiser> not bad mate, self? (online, so it's not all bad :D)
<afterhome> Hobbsee: youve been promoted again ;)
<Hobbsee> excellent...i thought that was ops only
<Hobbsee> fixed it :)
<Hobbsee> afterhome: ooh have i? 
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi afterhome
<afterhome> lol
<afterhome> hi Kamping_Kaiser 
<Hobbsee> i'd like ops too lol, but this is good for now
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: good. Weekend! How could I possibly feel down? ;-)
<Hobbsee> 1 min 40....
<afterhome> banging it down with snow here right now
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;) you could have a meeting both days lik eme
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: that only applies when channel mode is set to +t 
* Hobbsee cant seem to see the channel modes
* Kamping_Kaiser has nfi about chan modes
<Hobbsee> think i have them turned off
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: your IRC client should show it, but if not: /mode #channel
<Hobbsee> i see
<Hobbsee> oh, that...yes
<Hobbsee> unpacking....
<Hobbsee> what's the command to restart kde, if you dont want to reboot?
<Hobbsee> killall kdm?
<dipnlik> Hobbsee: ctrl alt backspace?
<Hobbsee> nah, i think there's an actual command that's got something to do with kdm...
<Hobbsee> but i'll try that first
<apokryphos> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Kamping_Kaiser> your thinking /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Kamping_Kaiser> mm. what he said ;P
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's it
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
* Hobbsee types into virtual terminal, while she has the command in front of her
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<rohan> apokryphos could have used screen
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> Unpacking replacement umbrello ...
<Hobbsee> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Hobbsee>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libcvsservice0_4%3a3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<apokryphos> me too
<apokryphos> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/437725
<apokryphos> Riddell: 8)
<rohan> there have to be more errors
<rohan> only that much ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<apokryphos> if you select to install it manually you get more output (see pastebin)
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. 64s
* afterhome wants screen on his iPAQ
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpkg it ;)
<apokryphos> installing it isn't a problem; Riddell just asked for testing, so he may wanna know :P
<Hobbsee> second try at upgrade, and it seems to upgrade...
<apokryphos> s/installing/getting around it/
<l3m>  apokryphos dpkg -i --force-overwrite <packagename>
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<apokryphos> l3m: as I said, it's easy to get around 8)
<Kamping_Kaiser> stop distracting me from work :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you know that kdebase is broken, i take it?
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: how?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: apokryphos http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/437728
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: you don't have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: try apt-get -f install
<Hobbsee> er...for some reason, i didnt
<apokryphos> and you should be doing dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> (but with k-desktop first)
<afterhome> aha..... :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, doing that now lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> ew, you don't upgrade :S
<rohan> oh, i cant install kde rc2 if i dont have kde already ? i am on pure gnome atm
<apokryphos> also, kdebase doesn't actually come with kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> it selects only various parts of it (IIRC)
<rohan> Riddell: when you have time, can you please make amarok 1.3.6 / 1.3.5 with xine engine ?
<apokryphos> things like kpersonalizer aren't installed etc
<Hobbsee> still broken...
<apokryphos> rohan: it already does have; see the announcement
<rohan> apokryphos: not the xine engine, iirc
<apokryphos> yup, it's there
<rohan> *checks*
<afterhome> what is the real diff between an upgrade and a dist-upgrade?
<Hobbsee> back in a sec, i hope
<Kamping_Kaiser> afterhome: dist-upgrade wont break your system ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> afterhome: dist-upgrade resolvs dependancies
<Kamping_Kaiser> k Hobbsee
<afterhome> ohhh.
<afterhome> k
<rohan> arghh.. on kubuntu site alt-d takes me to download page!
<apokryphos> afterhome: good description in the man page
<afterhome> dont care anyway. dapper X is broken right now :)
<Kamping_Kaiser>  5.1 .:Software Installed on the Server:. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ubuntu "Breezy" Server 	5.10, or Debian 3.1 ("Sarge").   
<Kamping_Kaiser> afterhome: is it?
<afterhome> yes sir it is ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. i wont find out for 2 or 3 days
<apokryphos> rohan: hm, alt+d is duplicate window isn't it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> my ISP mirror every 3 days
<afterhome> they mirror? you cant get it direct?
<rohan> apokryphos: on firefox, it is "select address bar"
<Kamping_Kaiser> afterhome: yeh, they mirror. fast connection, and unmetered
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb Hobbsee
<Kamping_Kaiser> *hugs*
<Hobbsee> right, well that updated
<apokryphos> rohan: ah, no; that's F6 on Konq
<Hobbsee> *hugs Kamping_Kaiser in return*
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<rohan> apokryphos: ok. i dont use konq :)
<Hobbsee> now, what are we testing?
<apokryphos> rohan: very easy to change :)
<rohan> apokryphos: yes, but its the site thats the problem
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what would you like tested?
<afterhome> kde? :P
<Hobbsee> well, der lol
<Hobbsee> anything in particular?
<apokryphos> rohan: what url exactly?
<rohan> apokryphos: kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> even force install of kdebase doesnt work
<afterhome> ubotu: cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but afterhome needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<afterhome> ubotu: good bot
<ubotu> :)
<apokryphos> rohan: hm, no... Ctrl+D is duplicate window. Alt+D isn't assigned anything -- on k.org it doesn't download anything for me. Weird :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> afterhome:  :)
<afterhome> hehe
<Hobbsee> alt d for me now goes to #kde
<rohan> apokryphos: alt-d
<afterhome> a first for me... ssh to home and connect via irsii :)
<afterhome> muchas fun
<apokryphos> rohan: letters in kde shortcuts aren't case sensitive :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> nice
<Hobbsee> media:// bug is still there
* apokryphos relogsin
<afterhome> thats what makes kde great!
<Hobbsee> but the drag and drop bug is fixed - yay!
<rohan> apokryphos: dude, its a kubuntu.org problem. try pressing ctrl-d in kubuntu.org window in firefox
<afterhome> like gnome crashing on boot nad having no panel or foot to click on... makes it what it is ;)
<rohan> oops
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5problems
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, kde3.5problems is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
* Hobbsee goes to update wiki
<Kamping_Kaiser> !lart afterhome
* ubotu pulls out his louisville slugger and uses afterhome's head to break the homerun record
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
* ubotu pulls out his louisville slugger and uses Kamping_Kaiser's head to break the homerun record, courtesy of hobbsee
<Hobbsee> oops, wrong chan lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Hobbsee> put it in kubuntu offtopic first...
<afterhome> bot!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: that it installs and works
<rohan> apokryphos: dude, its a kubuntu.org problem. try pressing ctrl-d in kubuntu.org window in firefox
* ubotu --purges Kamping_Kaiser, courtesy of aftertaf
<nalioth> aftertaf: you should hope it's not a bot in #kubuntu 
<apokryphos> rohan: ctrl+d now? I'm not saying there isn't a problem, I'm saying I can't reproduce it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: seems to, media:// bug is still there
<rohan> oh my god
<aftertaf> what do you mean nalioth ?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: which bug?
<rohan> i am going crazy
<rohan> apokryphos: i am sorry, i meant alt-d
<apokryphos> yup, don't see it
<rohan> strange
<rohan> i am in gnome, using firefox
<nalioth> aftertaf: this is #kubuntu. i've yet to see one of the current infestation of spambots in here
<apokryphos> hoorah! Kopete "Identity" bug not there :D
<aftertaf> oh...; lol yeah;
<rohan> its logical, that alt-d takes to download, but its irritating all the same
<aftertaf> looked like one though.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hard drives dont show up in media:// but they do in /media
<nalioth> aftertaf: lots of users have seemingly random nicks
<apokryphos> rohan: Alt+D is not assigned any shortcut in Konqueror by default
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, that's expected, I'll look into it at some point
<aftertaf> to assume randomness is to pretend to have knowledge of the said person..... ;) true
<apokryphos> ahh! You mean Ctrl, and then D
<apokryphos> you guys are talking about accesskeys, not Konqueror shortcuts
<rohan> apokryphos: i dont use konq. i am sure that kubuntu.org is programmed to be that way. its alt-d in firefox
<Hobbsee> Riddell: open up konq, go to storage media, brings up empty window as media:/ yet /media/ (the same location, i expect) brings up the correct partitions, etc
<apokryphos> rohan: Ctrl, and then D takes you to download area of kubuntu.org because that's the accesskey assigned to the anchor tag
<rohan> apokryphos: maybe kubuntu.org doesnt capture keystrokes for konq, or konq doesnt support that feature
<rohan> apokryphos: yes.
<Riddell> media:/ and /media are very different
<Hobbsee> Riddell: also, they're thinking that this is only relevant to the kubuntu packages of 3.5 - http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=116078 not sure if you want to try and sort that out at some point
<rohan> apokryphos: thats what .. 
<Hobbsee> are they?
<rohan> apokryphos: its alt-d in firefox
<apokryphos> rohan: it's not a konqueror shortcut :D
<apokryphos> ok
<rohan> and ctrl-d crashes firefox
<rohan> arghhh!
<apokryphos> :-O
<aftertaf>  /media is a mount point.
<aftertaf> and a directory
<apokryphos> rohan: stick to opera/konqueror :P
<rohan> apokryphos: :)
<Hobbsee> ah, true
<apokryphos> Kopete in 3.5 has webcam support? I thought it didn't make it in, in time :-O
<Hobbsee> looks like it does, not tried it though
<aftertaf> yayyyyyyy
<apokryphos> very very cool
<Hobbsee> has nudges and buzzes, too
<aftertaf> how msn !
<Hobbsee> which dont shake the entire screen - yay to kopete!
<aftertaf> yay
<aftertaf> lol
<Hobbsee> that always annoys me when i have to use msn lol...always...
<apokryphos> and smooth scrolling :D
<aftertaf> :me sings away bug bug squish squish
<Hobbsee> that too
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> guess bug day is over around now...
<apokryphos> Riddell: any chance of eventually getting "smooth scrolling in all apps". Tried suse the other day which had it and it made for a good experience :)
<Hobbsee> seeing as  it's the 26th now
<rohan> apokryphos: smooth scrolling ? whats that ?
<rohan> is kde rc2 so broken that i mustnt use it ?
<rohan> because i am tempted
<Hobbsee> rohan: doesnt seem broken here
<apokryphos> it's not broken really at all
<rohan> anyone read my "scrap kubuntu" message on sounder ?
<apokryphos> as coolo said -- "rock solid"
<Hobbsee> you see a couple of people here who have just updated, who are freely chatting, and not cursing, so it probably means it's pretty good
<Hobbsee> yeah
<rohan> apokryphos: ok. 
<rohan> i will install kde rc2 then
<Riddell> apokryphos: I can look into it but I've heard their patch has beasties
<shirase> hi there
<rohan> Hobbsee: lol
<Hobbsee> the only way i knew it had updated was by changing the Kmenu icon back to the original, instead of the butterfly that was there before
<rohan> anyone read my "scrap kubuntu" message on sounder ? and anyone agree with me ?
<Hobbsee> hey shirase 
<shirase> Hobbsee could you help me...i'm trying to install the ati-driver under 6.04 dapper
<apokryphos> Riddell: oh ok. And one other random point: in normal Konq, when you hit F2 (rename), it really shouldn't highlight the extension too, I think. Konq seems to have this right in Right-Click -> Properties, but it was missed for normal rename :-O
<Hobbsee> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Hobbsee> shirase: i doubt i could help - i dont have an ati card, but i know others here do
<Riddell> apokryphos: KDE happily accepts all patches :)
<shirase> ubotu i don't have a running xserver... it won't start
<ubotu> shirase: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<rohan> Riddell: lol
<apokryphos> I've seen a patch for it somewhere I think; I'll try to track it down
<aftertaf> shirase: you on dapper by any chance?
<shirase> aftertaf yes
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: indeed, that was originally there
<aftertaf> shirase: x is borked in dapper right now.
* Hobbsee is glad she didnt try booting to dapper today
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<shirase> aftertaf so there's no chance to get my ati crad up?
<Kamping_Kaiser> we doing the 7 transition?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shirase about yourself
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser: i think so
<Hobbsee> excellent - akregator now starts on boot - it didnt seem to before when i installed and upgraded straight to rc1
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. thought it wasnt for a while
<Kamping_Kaiser> and bugger
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just got x working right, now it's going to break :|
<Hobbsee> lol
<aftertaf> yay
<aftertaf> omg   thunder and snow and lightning
<aftertaf> why do i have an hour's drive home ?? :/
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: try coming home in a hot air baloon or something?
<Hobbsee> eek
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: you can comme over here
<aftertaf> would like to.....
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: invite everyone over for dinner or something lol
<Hobbsee> anyway, must go to bed, before i fall asleep at the computer, and type interesting things with my forehead....
<Kamping_Kaiser> your all invited
<Hobbsee> night all...
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok bye Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> oh goody - send me a plane ticket? 
<Hobbsee> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: I'll drop by on my way home from NZ :P
<Hobbsee> oh goody :P
<Hobbsee> make sure you get the right state - new south wales lol
* Hobbsee suddenly remembers that she has to work tomorrow - darn it!
<Hobbsee> night!
<aftertaf> work? saturday? that sux
<Riddell> so who has rc2 installed? and were there any problems?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<aftertaf> me, but no X so cant say.....
<Kamping_Kaiser> but it could be sunday, because it's today for 9 minutes ;)
<aftertaf> Riddell:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libKTTSD_Lib.la', which is also in package kttsd
<Riddell> aftertaf: what is trying to overwrite?
<apokryphos> Riddell: check my pastebin above
<apokryphos> pastebin down *again* :/
<nalioth> apokryphos: which one? there's hundreds
<apokryphos> nalioth: .com
<aftertaf> ksayit and kttsd Riddell 
<rohan> btw, anyone know why my .fluxbox/startup file is not exec-ed on login on ubuntu ? 
<rohan> it works on slackware and arch
<mrmarcel> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mate
<phimic> hallo
<xtacocorex> ubotu: help with mount
<xtacocorex> well that didn't work
<xtacocorex> good morning phimic
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi xtacocorex, hi phimic
<xtacocorex> good morning Kamping_Kaiser
<phimic> it is possible to append a custom dsdt on the kernel comman line or must i rebuild a initial ramdisk?
<xtacocorex> phimic: you lost me after dsdt
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure phimic
<Kamping_Kaiser> xtacocorex: whatd o you need help with?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *do you
<xtacocorex> Kamping_Kaiser: nope, i'm just chilling now and was testing out the help bot to see how to better use it
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. it's always scary when your 130$ off buget
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders where he lost 130$
<yannz> you have to put the $-sign in front of your money, so they don't spill.
<xtacocorex> haha
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<xtacocorex> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<xtacocorex> nice, a whole help guide on the bot
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep. it's cool
<xtacocorex> i forgot how to mount iso images and someone asked last night so i tried using the bot to tell them, but the only think i knew was the ! command
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> !!
<ubotu> ! is, like, what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<xtacocorex> haha
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;) bit a lag there
<xtacocorex> when did they start using the bot?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure. at least 9 months ago, that's when i started coming here a lot
<Kamping_Kaiser> make that 10 months
<xtacocorex> really, i haven't seen it until yesterday
<xtacocorex> and i just remembered a question
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<xtacocorex> i got the 6000+ fonts from kde-apps and i put them in subdirectories based on starting letter of the font, so arial would go in folder a
<xtacocorex> i made an installer script that would copy all the fonts to /usr/share/fonts
<xtacocorex> since i reinstalled on sunday, i can't see them system wide
<xtacocorex> it worked in hoary and breezy before i screwed it up last friday
<Kamping_Kaiser> run ls -lh on the dirs and check they are are read+executealb
<xtacocorex> in /usr/share/fonts or in the folder that i have in my home directory?
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /usr/share/fonts
<xtacocorex> just -rwx------
<Kamping_Kaiser> try `ls -lh /usr/share/fonts`
<xtacocorex> that was for folder /usr/share/fonts/a
<Kamping_Kaiser> who owns the directory?
<xtacocorex> my xorg.conf file didn't have the line: FontPath  "unix:/7100" so i added that
<xtacocorex> root owns in
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's probably the problem then
<Kamping_Kaiser> you want at least 555 on that dir, maybe 755
<Kamping_Kaiser> (if you want root to write)
<xtacocorex> i just checked the font wiki and it said something about enabling bitmap fonts with dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<xtacocorex> should i run that
<nalioth> xtacocorex: do you have those types of font?
<xtacocorex> nalioth: they're ttf
<xtacocorex> i just saw that section in the wiki so i'm going to try to chown them according to that
<nalioth> xtacocorex: then you dont need to dpkg anything
<xtacocorex> nalioth: ok
<carsten> i try to compile scummvm and i get an error message "sudo apt-get build-dep scummvm" -> "couldnt open /var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_source_Sources - open"
<nalioth> carsten: "sudo apt-get update"
<carsten> nalioth: i think we both talked yesterday?
<nalioth> carsten: i'm sure we have.
<carsten> nalioth: my dsl line broke down, and i fell asleep waiting for it to come back up :(
<nalioth> carsten: that doesnt sound good
<xtacocorex> ubotu tell xtacocorex about chmod
<xtacocorex> that was another test of the bot
<carsten> but it is all fixed now. and the torrents run as smooth as ever :)
<nalioth> carsten: that sounds better
<nalioth> xtacocorex: did the bot tell you to not msg yourself?
<xtacocorex> yeah
<Riddell> kdeaccessibility should be fixed, you'll need to update and rm /var/cache/apt/archive/ksayit*
<carsten> whoever made kubuntu, he really impressed me. Yesterday I put my old 120 GB PATA drive in an external Firewire Case, and powered it up and connected it to my firewire controller, and Kubunut automatically found the device, and I could access all files, there was no problem. (the HD was formatted with NTFS) .. impressive
<TROGDOR42> Nice
<carsten> the powerbook of a friend of mine was not able to accomplish that.
<TROGDOR42> That would probably apply to Ubuntu as well
<carsten> TROGDOR42: guess so. but i never used the non-k version
<TROGDOR42> carsten:Yeah, I can't stand GNOME
<carsten> TROGDOR42: i hve nothing against gnome. I just like this KDE all in one idea. even if it is a performance hog (so i've been told)
<TROGDOR42> carsten: I don't mean I have something against GNOME, just that I prefer KDE.
<carsten> TROGDOR42: i see. I am basically a Linux Noob. I am using a fli4l router like 3 years now and it has a galactical uptime. no crashes, no problems, perfect. I always played with the thought of using linux, but the only distro i tried (a lot of times) was suse. and i was never very happy with it, because it never ran like i  wanted it to.. oh "sudo apt-get build-dep scummvm" just finished
<carsten> now : "auto-apt run ./configure" in the scummvm folder, right?
<nalioth> carsten: sound's good to me
<TROGDOR42> carsten:  How long have you been using Linux then?
<carsten> nalioth: he created config.h and config.mak. no errors. now i should use checkinstall ? right?
<nalioth> carsten: try make
<nalioth> carsten: and then "sudo checkinstall"
<carsten> TROGDOR42: as an cheap flexible internet router ? 3 1/2 years i guess (syslinux..) as a full blown desktop replacement for xp (tries = 20 all suse) but now with never come back option. my xp partition on this new HD is 4.5 GB in size. all the rest 195GB is all kubuntu
<TROGDOR42> Nice
<TROGDOR42> I've only been using Linux since Septemberish
* l3m luuuuuuuves linux ;)
<carsten> TROGDOR42: so, i always tried suse on some old boxen, like real old hardware. where sometimes memtest failed. and all that. now i only have kubuntu. I told myself. "no excuses, lets do this", okay, tring make now "./make" ?
<TROGDOR42> Anybody know how I can get Windoze Media Player capabilities in Linux (Konqueror and/or Firefox)
<l3m> make
<l3m> no ./
<nalioth> carsten: just "make"
<l3m> ./command = execute command in local directory
<nalioth> carsten: ./make will fail
<l3m> but make is a system program, e.g. it's in /bin, /usr/bin or so 
<l3m> and therefore doesn't need ./ 
<l3m> ;)
<carsten> i see. ./ only for executables (or scripts) in the current dir. like .
<nalioth> carsten: ./ is for things NOT in your path
<TROGDOR42> Anybody know how to get Windoze media working in Linux?
<TROGDOR42> I can't play movie trailers and stuff...
<l3m> mplayer
<l3m> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<l3m> !mplayer
<ubotu> [mplayer]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<TROGDOR42> Thank you
<l3m> mplayer with w32codecs will play everything ;)
<carsten> TROGDOR42: i learned a lot in this week. like, how i can change monitor frequencies. how to update my kubuntu. how to update the video driver, how to install stuff via adept and via debian .deb files. and now i am learning how to compile all the source. i think that this is really important to know in the *nix world, and THE biggest difference to WIN.
<nalioth> l3m: "almost" everything
<TROGDOR42> Can I apt-get the w32 codecs?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell TROGDOR42 about w32codecs
<l3m> nalioth: well more than windows media player can play ;)
<nalioth> l3m: but not all microsoft codecs
<l3m> TROGDOR42: seveas apt source is broken atm
<l3m> TROGDOR42: but you should be able to get it over cipherpunk
<l3m> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<carsten> okay. make seemed to work, i cant see any errormessages, i try "sudo checkinstall" now
<carsten> hmm he asks me : "Should I create a default set of package docs?  [y] :" ? i think yes is fine?
<xtacocorex> got my font problem fixed, it was the permissions that were wrong
<nalioth_zZz> carsten: yes is fine
<aftertaf> well dapper is stil borked.
<carsten> hehe, now i should write my description for the package. 
<aftertaf> no X fun for me
<TROGDOR42> Well, it's like mega-beta now
<nalioth_zZz> aftertaf: irssi is do bomb, man
<aftertaf> i gather that ;)
<TROGDOR42> Where do I put this list I got from SourceOMatic?
<aftertaf> xinit connection error : refused...
<nalioth_zZz> aftertaf: if you run irssi in a screen session, you'll never havta worry about loggin off of irc, or ghosts or anything like that
<carsten> WOW i think i just made my OWN .deb package. 
<nalioth_zZz> TROGDOR42: /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth_zZz> carsten: you did you did
<mtupper> hey all, i am a newbie and had a wierd thing happen to me that I dont know how to fix... the panel disappeared!  can anybody tell me how to get it back?
<TROGDOR42> nanolith_zZz: Thanks
<nalioth_zZz> carsten: key words: "your own"
<aftertaf> nalioth_zZz: hehe
<carsten> nalioth_zZz: thanks, i think i just have to install the deb file now.
<nalioth_zZz> night all
<TROGDOR42> Gnight
<nalioth_zZz> carsten: checkinstall did it for you
<nalioth_zZz> carsten: all you have to do is put the .deb away somewhere for safe keeping
<carsten> nalioth_zZz: youre right, ist already installed ! WOW. that was not too hard ! Now i compile everything Muhahahar (evil laugh)
<nalioth_zZz> carsten: i'll see you later, in CarstenOS
<nalioth_zZz> b4n
<TROGDOR42> b4n
<carsten> hehe b4n?
<carsten> beforen?
<TROGDOR42> bye for now i believe.
<carsten> TROGDOR42: ahh thx, i didnt know that.
<TROGDOR42> lol
<carsten> i just started scummvm ! it works. now all i have to do is copy the games from this old harddrive
<aftertaf> whats the sed command again to change a string in a text file?
<l3m> s/orig/new/
<l3m> like in vi
<TROGDOR42> BRB
<aeon17x> Why is KWrite not included in the menus? I always see Kate around, but I had to create a shortcut for KWrite.
<l3m> because kwrite is crap and only in kde for historical reasons. use kate ,)
<bl3ssing> why can't I get into the Adept software, even I've typed my root password in the right way ...? They told me that I  the ATP Database will be opened in read-only mode ... :(
<bl3ssing> helloooooooooooooooooo, is there anybody there?
<bl3ssing> or ... eveyrbody's sleeping?
<bl3ssing> :-))
<TROGDOR42> That happened to me, but I forgot how I fixed it.
<bl3ssing> lol TROGDOR42 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> I need an answer, not an excuse ... or forget thing ... Hahahha
<bl3ssing> why can't I get into the Adept software, even I've typed my root password in the right way ...? They told me that I  the ATP Database will be opened in read-only mode ... :(
<TROGDOR42> Try using apt-get
<carsten> bl3ssing: i had the problem too
<carsten> bl3ssing: there is an crashed adept process in your system
<bl3ssing> so ... many people has the same pbs ... How should we fix this? Cause it doesn't hear it very well ...
<bl3ssing> what can I do carsten ?
<carsten> bl3ssing: open a console and enter "ps -efa | grep adept"
<bl3ssing> should I ... delete my adept?
<bl3ssing> ok ...
<bl3ssing> and than?
<l3m> bl3ssing: because you have to enter your user password, nto your root pw
<carsten> bl3ssing: no, jsut kill it
<l3m> bl3ssing: there is no root
<l3m> ;)
<l3m> !sudo
<ubotu> well, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<l3m> ubotu tell bl3ssing about sudo
<carsten> bl3ssing: enter "kill <number>"
<bl3ssing> sorry, I have kubutu, not ubutu.
<bl3ssing> :-)
<l3m> carsten: i don't thing his adept crashed
<bl3ssing> which number carsten ?
<TROGDOR42> Kubuntu is just like Ubuntu
<carsten> okay. i am not sure about this
<carsten> what did "ps -efa | grep adept" say?
<TROGDOR42> Just KDE instead, so anything on UbuntuGuide.org that isn't about GNOME applies to Kubuntu
<l3m> kubuntu IS ubuntu, actually, except for some defaults like the DE ;)
<carsten> more then 1 result?
<bl3ssing> HOW CAN i ENTER MY USER PASSWORD INTO MY ROOT PW? l3m ?
<TROGDOR42> huh?
<TROGDOR42> When it comes up with that window asking for a password, just put in your user pw
<bl3ssing> carsten, I didn't try with ps -efa|grep adept ... yet
<l3m> bl3ssing: you don't
<carsten> bl3ssing: dont be afraid ps only shows processes.
<l3m> bl3ssing: please don't scream
<l3m> bl3ssing: did you read what ubotu told you to? 
<l3m> i guess not. please read that ;)
<bl3ssing> no
<bl3ssing> how can I read ...?
<bl3ssing> where from?
<l3m> ubotu tell bl3ssing about sudo
<LjL> bl3ssing: i'm not sure what you're doing, but if you're simple trying to kill a process called "adept", "killall adept" will do
<LjL> bl3ssing: (or "sudo killall adept", more likely in the case of adept)
<bl3ssing> shall I do this .. LjL ?
<l3m> LjL: he doesn't. he just entered his root password instead of user password, and didn't read the RootSudo text i gave him
* carsten <- dont listen to this n00b
<l3m> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<l3m> ^^ bl3ssing read this!
<LjL> l3m: hmm and why does he have a root password to start with?
<l3m> LjL: dunno, but if you install kubuntu with "expert" you get asked for one... 
<LjL> aw
<bl3ssing> there's nothing about ADEPT?
<bl3ssing> there...
<TROGDOR42> adept is Kubuntu only i believe.
<TROGDOR42> can i do one of deze:
<TROGDOR42> !adept
<ubotu> Adept (successor of Kapture) is a package manager for Kubuntu. See http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<l3m> bl3ssing: no, but about why you don't have to use your root password
<bl3ssing> my root password is the same with user password
<bl3ssing> shall I change them?
<bl3ssing> or ...?
<bl3ssing> I mean ... my user password should be different than the root one?
<LjL> well you shouldn't *have* a root password in the first place, not sure if removing it now will make things as they would have been if you just started without having one, thought
<bl3ssing> or ...?
<LjL> bl3ssing: your root password should definitely be different from your user password. however, in ubuntu, you're simply supposed to *not have* a root password
<l3m> bl3ssing: whenever a graphical admin tool in kubuntu asks you for the password, type in your user password
<bl3ssing> really LjL ? wow ... can I be a root without having a password? than ... how can I install any software when I'll need it on my computer, if I won't be a root one? 
<LjL> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<LjL> !root
<ubotu> root is probably rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<l3m> LjL: i pasted himi that link4 times alreadya
<l3m> he is not able to read it, it seems
<LjL> l3m: anyway, i'm not sure using his user password in adept (and stuff) will work now that he's got a root password set
<bl3ssing> l3m, can't you see that LjL is so kind and ... he's not sending me just trying by myself to find the info I need to ..., but he's actually making me understanding that I'll need to do some basically things, than ... perhaps I'll go for reading...?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<LjL> l3m: actually, i think it will rather *not* work
<bl3ssing> ok LjL , I'll remove my root pass
<bl3ssing> :-)
<LjL> bl3ssing: no, wait
<bl3ssing> k
<bl3ssing> I'll be waiiting
<LjL> bl3ssing: first thing, try running "sudo ls" in a shell
<bl3ssing> k
<LjL> bl3ssing: and be sure that it works
<l3m> bl3ssing: don't remove anything
<bl3ssing> ok ...
<bl3ssing> :)
<l3m> bl3ssing: just read the SuDO text and use sudo from now on
<bl3ssing> k guys, I won't remove anything.
<l3m> it's so simple
<l3m> !sudo
<ubotu> methinks sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<bl3ssing> but ... l3m, I'm not so good in shell
<l3m> ^^ this text. read it. fully
<bl3ssing> I need to know a lots of commands ... and I'm just a newbie
<LjL> l3m: there is a page somewhere on the wiki, which says that if you enable the root password, you'll have problems accessing KControl and programs using kdesu
<bl3ssing> I use linux only since 1 week
<l3m> bl3ssing: this has nothing to to with shell usage
<bl3ssing> so ...? :-(
<jono> Riddell, ping
<l3m> LjL: it's not true. i have root enable (expert install, as mentioned before), and everything works just fine
<Riddell> good afternoon jono
<jono> Riddell, hows things?
<bl3ssing> LjL, , that's a very good info you're saying ... I didn't know about this ... :_((
<bl3ssing> what can I do now?
<Riddell> groovy
<bl3ssing> :-(0
<l3m> bl3ssing: did you read the RootSudo text?
<jono> Riddell, so, can I pester you to come to LUGRadio Live 2006 to do a talk and an exhibition stand for kde or kubuntu?
<l3m> if the answer is no, don't ask anything until you read it.
<Riddell> jono: certainly can
<LjL> l3m: from the RootSudo page ("enabling the root account"): "Note: This is not recommended! It will break all the GUI admin tools"
<jono> Riddell, what would you like to talk about?
<bl3ssing> shall I use this command to disable my root account?   ....      sudo passwd -l root
<bl3ssing> ?
<LjL> l3m: it may work for you, but it definitely does break for some other people
<bl3ssing> yes l3m, still ...
<l3m> LjL: no. you just have to add the user to sudoers
<Riddell> jono: when is it?
<jono> Riddell, 22nd and 23rd july 2006
<l3m> bl3ssing: enter this in your konsole: grep <yourusername> /etc/sudoers 
<LjL> l3m: the user is already in sudoers by default, with a normal install... and what that page's talking about is a normal install
<Riddell> jono: that's 8 months away?  this is forward planning is it not?
<bl3ssing> ok guys. May I know what to do right now, pls?
<jono> Riddell, this is gonna be big :P
<l3m> bl3ssing: enter this in your konsole: grep <yourusername> /etc/sudoers 
<jono> Riddell, two days, three rooms, a big party on the sat night, more speakers, more exhibits....
<bl3ssing> I don't want whenever I'm ready to install/uninstall any software, to retype for 10000 times my root pass ...
<LjL> l3m: no, he would need "sudo grep <username> /etc/sudoers"
<bl3ssing> k
<LjL> l3m: /etc/sudoers is read protected ;)
<l3m> LjL: oh
<jono> Riddell, so I can note you down for a talk and exhibition stand?
<l3m> bl3ssing: did you get an error message?
<Riddell> jono: yes, I'll talk about KDE 4 and Kubuntu Dapper
<jono> Riddell, wicked :)
<Riddell> and exhibit the same
<bl3ssing> I've typed this command as LjL  said: "sudo grep <username> /etc/sudoers
<bl3ssing> there's no error
<bl3ssing> :-)
<LjL> bl3ssing: and what does it say?
<bl3ssing> nothing at all
<LjL> bl3ssing: "<username>" would be your own username, mind you ;)
<jono> Riddell, do you want a dual KDE/Kubuntu stand or seperate ones?
<LjL> bl3ssing: "sudo grep bl3ssing /etc/sudoers", if bl3ssing is your usename
<l3m> LjL: he's in sudoers
<Riddell> jono: make it a KDE stand with kubuntu, and probably there will be an ubuntu stand with kubuntu as well
<l3m> LjL: otherwise sudo grep wouldn't work
<LjL> l3m: guess so, since sudo worked ;)
<l3m> hehe
<jono> Riddell, cool
<LjL> l3m: depends, maybe he's in a root shell
<l3m> exactly hehe
<l3m> LjL: hmm right
<l3m> this is kind of funny
<l3m> ;)
<bl3ssing> there's nothing appearing here ...
<LjL> bl3ssing: be sure that your username is in /etc/sudoers... when you're sure, i think you're safe either disabling the root account or changing its password
<LjL> bl3ssing: well, try "sudo cat /etc/sudoers"
<l3m> bl3ssing: ok. type "visudo" 
<LjL> and see if your username appears
<l3m> and then copy the line with root ALL and so, and replace "root" in the copied line with your username
<bl3ssing> # /etc/sudoers
<bl3ssing> #
<bl3ssing> # This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
<bl3ssing> #
<bl3ssing> # See the man page for details on how to write a sudoers file.
<bl3ssing> #
<bl3ssing> # Host alias specification
<bl3ssing> # User alias specification
<bl3ssing> # Cmnd alias specification
<jono> Riddell, cheers pal, job done :)
<l3m> bl3ssing: STOP
<LjL> no pasting here please
<bl3ssing> # Defaults
<bl3ssing> Defaults        !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn
<bl3ssing> # User privilege specification
<l3m> bl3ssing: use the paste bin
<bl3ssing> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<LjL> use the pastebin or the #flood channel
<jono> Riddell, incidentally, keep up the awesome work :)
<bl3ssing> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<jono> later
<bl3ssing> %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<bl3ssing> this has appeared
<bl3ssing> :-(
<bl3ssing> sorry
<bl3ssing> paste bin?
<bl3ssing> what is this l3m ?
<l3m> read the topic
<LjL> bl3ssing: look at the channel topic
<l3m> bl3ssing: it's really hard to use linux when you don't read 
<LjL> bl3ssing: anyway, you're not a sudoer, so do as l3m said
<bl3ssing> l3m, I'm listening ... 
<l3m> bl3ssing: type "visudo" and add this line: username ALL=(ALL)ALL
<bl3ssing> sorry for the paste ... without the bin ..
<xtacocorex> to jump on this topic, i don't have my root account activated and i'm not listed in /etc/sudoers and sudo still works for me
<l3m> and username is obviously your actual username, not the string "username" ;)
<LjL> xtacocorex: hey, you're right
<LjL> i'm not a sudoer either
<LjL> but the admin groups is a sudoer
<bl3ssing> done l3
<bl3ssing> l3m, 
<LjL> and i suppose we're in the admin group
<bl3ssing> I've done it l3m ...
<bl3ssing> what now?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<xtacocorex> LjL: i think that's how it defaults
<TROGDOR42> g2g
<bl3ssing> thanks for helping me.
<bl3ssing> TROGDOR42, thanks for help.
<TROGDOR42> Bye all
<LjL> l3m: did you know this? perhaps he could have just added himself to "admin"
<bl3ssing> bye TROGDOR42 
<l3m> bl3ssing: now paste your /etc/sudoers into the pastebin
<l3m> just to be sure
<LjL> didn't even check my /etc/sudoers =)
<l3m> and then try adept again
<xtacocorex> does bl3ssing know about pastebin?
<LjL> this "admin" group idea isn't bad i think... avoids making people edit /etc/sudoers, which is a good thing (even though visudo should make that almost foolproof)
<LjL> xtacocorex: now he does
<bl3ssing> shall I write instead of username ... bl3ssing (if this is my username on my computer)?
<l3m> yes
<bl3ssing> xtacocorex, I don't know, but I'll find it .. since l3m told me about the website where I can find it ... it is about http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<xtacocorex> bl3ssing: just wanted to make sure you got the info
<bl3ssing> lol xtacocorex, l3m said something about that I have to read something to use linux. Otherwise ... :-(
<bl3ssing> so I'm listening ... to him.
<bl3ssing> or her?
<bl3ssing> !
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, bl3ssing
<xtacocorex> bl3ssing: you'll learn that google and irc will become your friends
<l3m> bl3ssing: i meant reading in general, like e.g. irc channel topics and links that friendly people like me and LjL give you ;)
<kkathman> good morning all (at least from my location) :)
<carsten> morning. 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<xtacocorex> carsten: you get your mp3 stuff figured out last night?
<LjL> kkathman: 16:50 here, but i woke up 1:50 hours ago, so good morning ;)
<bl3ssing> thanks l3m; God bl3ss both of you and not only, but the others as well. I've really found here a lots of very very kind people ... Thanks to everyone.
<carsten> i have a new question :) I have a folder with a lot of files like SQ1.san and i want all of them renamed to iw sq1.san . how can i accomplish that?
<LjL> carsten: i would write a script
<carsten> xtacocorex: yeah, i used XMMS he played shoutcast streams just fine
<bl3ssing> l3m, pastebin is that editbox where you can leave your text and ... than, your username can be typed ... and so on?
<l3m> bl3ssing: yes
<l3m> bl3ssing: and after you did that, you can paste a single link here in the chat, and we can all see all the text you've pasted there
<carsten> LjL:  is there a website which explains how to write scripts ?
<l3m> carsten: www.python.org
<l3m> ;)
<LjL> carsten: try "for (( i = 1 ; i < MAX ; i++ )); do mv SQ${i}.san sq${i}.san; done"   where MAX is the maximum digit in your filenames
<bl3ssing> oh, ok.
<LjL> carsten: google for "bash scripting", and click on the first link you find
<bl3ssing> thanks l3m ...
<carsten> l3m: i think that is a bit overkill for just renaming some files.
<LjL> carsten: that's a good guide
<bl3ssing> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/437815
<bl3ssing> wow ...
<bl3ssing> that's cool people.
<l3m> carsten: it's a lot easier to use python than bash scripts 
<bl3ssing> who was thinking about this idea? that's amazing ...
<l3m> carsten: especially if you don't know bash
<LjL> bl3ssing: there is a missing space between (ALL) and ALL
<l3m> bl3ssing: now try adept with your user password
<kkathman> l3m very true on the python thing btw
* l3m writes all his scripts in python
<bl3ssing> I've already done LjL  ... the space = available.
* LjL knows no Python (or Perl for that matter)
<Stele> python rocks
<Stele> i use it for everything too
<Stele> even an embedded scripting language in my apps
* kkathman is just learning python, but its a quick skill, very similar to most other languages I know
<l3m> i can't wait till there's a useable pysh ( bash replacement with py ) ;()
<carsten> LjL: cool thanks, i can program a little bit (C / C++) and if I understand your skript correctly it will only rename the SQxx.san files. now I have more files in there additionally the files are not all called SQ3.san some are called sq3A.san I think i will take a look at python
<Riddell> l3m: someone working on that?
<LjL> kkathman: sure but, i won't learn a language until i've got enough motivation... just saying "ok, now i'll sit here and learn python" doesn't work for me
<l3m> Riddell: there were some tries but i'm afraid all were given up early
<l3m> ;(
<carsten> the guys at #scummvm tell me to use zsh. 
<l3m> carsten: check out mmv for quick multiple file renames
<l3m> carsten: sudo apt-get install mmv
<kkathman> LjL: I understand, but if you know C++ or PHP its a breeze to learn
<Stele> yeah Python is so much easier to learn
<Stele> probably the easiest language to learn
<bl3ssing> l3m, it is not working ... I 
<bl3ssing> I'm not even asked for the root pass
<bl3ssing> :(
<LjL> carsten: hmmm you could do this "for File in SQ*.san; do mv ${File} sq`cut -b 3- ${File}`; done"
<l3m> LjL: well before you start writing a bash script, take the time and do it in python, and you'll never look back
<LjL> carsten: try this in a test directory first, though, not sure it's right
<l3m> bl3ssing: press CTRL-ESC
<LjL> kkathman: i know C, very little C++ and no PHP... though i'll have to learn PHP, as it's needed in a school project i must do
<bl3ssing> l3m ... done. A new window has appeared. What can I do with it?
<jjesse> 5
<l3m> bl3ssing: hmm on second thought, close that window and press ALT-TAB until you find your open adept
<l3m> ;)
<bl3ssing> there's no Adept.
<bl3ssing> I've pressed on Alt_Tab ...
<bl3ssing> and nothing ...
<LjL> carsten: it was wrong, in fact... this seems to be correct:   for File in SQ*.san; do mv ${File} sq`echo ${File} | cut -b 3-`; done
<kkathman> LjL: I learned PHP over a Christmas holiday, then coded a site in the next 2 months...its a very nice language to learn, and lots of depth to it
<l3m> bl3ssing: hmm maybe carsten was right from the beginning. type "ps ax | grep adept" in console
<LjL> kkathman: though as far as i understand it, it's mostly (if not wholly) confined to HTML scripting, isn't it?
* carsten <- Kubuntu Expert
<kkathman> LjL: but honestly the one thing I learned that really made be ultraproductive in web development was CSS
<l3m> ;)
<kkathman> LjL: yes its a web -based language 
<bl3ssing> l3m,  ... can you check this link pls?
<bl3ssing> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/437831
<LjL> kkathman: must say web development isn't something very exciting for me... but i'll have to learn some, as this project implies writing a database and a site using PHP (we must basically replicate eBay)
<l3m> bl3ssing: ok, you have an open kdesu window somewhere
<LjL> kkathman: (it's a Database course)
<bl3ssing> carsten, .. that's great that you're a kubuntu EXPERT!!! God make you SUPER-EXPERT!
<kkathman> LjL: php + MySQL I imagine
<bl3ssing> how can I kill that kdesu window?
<l3m> bl3ssing:  type alt-tab until you find that window. it's a window where you're asked for your password
<newz> hi@all
<l3m> bl3ssing: don't kill it. enter your pw 
<LjL> kkathman: MySQL or PostgreSQL, that's the two they're teaching us... but we're actually free to use whatever we prefer
<bl3ssing> there's no window
<bl3ssing> maybe it is another bug?
<bl3ssing> or ...?
<bl3ssing> I can't find it.
<l3m> bl3ssing: there is one somewhere
<kkathman> LjL: I chose MySQL because there is so much written for it and PHP, plus, its the 2nd most widely used DB in the world now
<l3m> bl3ssing: maybe you minimized it? 
<LjL> kkathman: PHP is also optional, we can use whatever scripting language we like. of course, using MySQL/PostgreSQL and PHP will help, as they're the reference at school
<bl3ssing> I've only the x-chat ...and the konsole now.
<l3m> bl3ssing: ok. what you do now: type "kill -9 8588" 
<kkathman> LjL:  php5 is the best implementation to date, as it is heavily object-oriented
<l3m> bl3ssing: you did log into kde with your user name, not with root, right? 
<kkathman> but most hosts only support php4 right now...thats changing tho
<bl3ssing> l3m ... will you be so kind checking this ... http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/437834
<bl3ssing> right l3m.
<bl3ssing> I want to log as a root.
<bl3ssing> how can I do it?
<LjL> kkathman: yes, they've adviced us to use version 5. hope ubuntu has it (haven't checked yet), though i'll probably be using Debian for the final presentation
<LjL> bl3ssing: just don't. type "sudo -i" to enter a root shell, or "sudo <command>" to execute a command as root
<kkathman> LjL: For PHP, I'd suggest using Xampp, as it will install php5, MySQL, and apache painlessly on your system and set up your testing server with phpmyadmin
<l3m> bl3ssing: don0t
<l3m> bl3ssing: just believe me, you do not want to login as root anywhere
<LjL> kkathman: hm will have a look at it, though i'm so used to Debian...
<kkathman> LjL: follow this:  http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<os2mac> logging in as root... is a BAD idea
<l3m> bl3ssing: and type "kill -9 8588" in your console
<kkathman> bl3ssing: we have advised you many times not to log in as root
<bl3ssing> but l3m, why am I asked to type my root pass all the time I'm installing/uninstalling and htere's so many time I lose my time only by searching for the reason why I can't get into ADEPt ..
<bl3ssing> :-(((
<l3m> bl3ssing: if you would have listened to what many people in this channel said to you, you'd have solved the problem a long time ago. 
<kkathman> bl3ssing: for safety, more things are done to ruin a system by not realizing you are in root
<LjL> bl3ssing: it should be asking for your *user* password, not your *root* password. if it isn't, then your ubuntu's still broken
<l3m> bl3ssing: kubuntu NEVER asks you for your root password
<kkathman> l3m: the secret to learning, is to listen to others that have experience that you do not.
<kkathman> yes?
<bl3ssing> yeas kkathman 
<bl3ssing> you're perfectly right.
<l3m> kkathman: i know that ;) 
<kkathman> not you per se :)
<bl3ssing> well ... I'll be ears/eyes ...
<kkathman> l3m: that wasnt directed AT you... but to support you :)
<jonabyte> hello everyone...anyone get stuck installing at 50% testing network repository?
<l3m> ;)
<kkathman> l3m but you kno that :)
<LjL> bl3ssing: i suggest you test that your sudo *works correctly*, and when you're 100% sure it does, disable the root account
<l3m> hrhr
<bl3ssing> how can I test it ... LjL ?
<l3m> bl3ssing: the only problem is that you think you're asked for the root pw when in fact, you're asked for your user pw
<bl3ssing> I'll check it right now ... if you're telling me the way I have to check it?
<l3m> bl3ssing: so, if kubuntu asks you for a password, ENTER THE USER PASSWORD
<l3m> bl3ssing: and NEVER LOG IN AS ROOT ANYWHERE
<l3m> sorry for screaming
<bl3ssing> k, I see l3m ...
<LjL> bl3ssing: be sure you're *not* in a root shell. type "cat /etc/sudoers", that *MUST* give you an error. if it does, then type "sudo cat /etc/sudoers", it should ask for a password, and you should enter your *user* password
<kkathman> hehe
<bl3ssing> that's ok; anyway I can't hear you. :-))
<LjL> bl3ssing: if it works (i.e. the /etc/sudoers file is shown), your sudo is working
<l3m> LjL: he is in a root shell
<l3m> all the time
<kkathman> bl3ssing: thats what we are afraid of
<LjL> l3m, bl3ssing: then open a non-root shell
<bl3ssing> you're right
<bl3ssing> I have an error
<bl3ssing> Permission denied.
<bl3ssing> :-)
<LjL> bl3ssing: that's fine, now try with sudo
<bl3ssing> l3m, I'm not.
<bl3ssing> :-)
* l3m meditates and hopes eris will stop teasing him
<xtacocorex> !forums
<bl3ssing> what shall I try with sudo?
<LjL> bl3ssing: remember it is asking for *your* password. IF AND ONLY IF it works, then you can type "sudo passwd -l root" to disable your root account
<LjL> bl3ssing: "sudo cat /etc/sudoers". again, read what i wrote ;)
<bl3ssing> k
<bl3ssing> :-)
<xtacocorex> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<bl3ssing> LOL LjL  ... I pay a lot of attention at what you're typing LjL ... really.
<bl3ssing> :)
<LjL> bl3ssing: hope so, 'cause if you do this wrong, you may end up locked out of your box...
<bl3ssing> heheeh
<_ismael> hay alguien?
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<xtacocorex> !forum home
<ubotu> xtacocorex: I don't know
<carsten> hmmm i need to change my nick, i am not allowed to join #python if i am not identified, and carsten belongs to someone else
<bl3ssing> after I've typed the sudo passwd -l root ... it has appeared here this message: Password changed.
<bl3ssing> what should I do now?
<LjL> bl3ssing: nothing. now, if all is well, should should simply be able to type your *own* user password whenever Adept (or whatever) asks for a password
<xtacocorex> ubotu listvals forum
<bl3ssing> thanks LjL ...
<bl3ssing> I'll do it right now ...
<bl3ssing> hope it's works ...
<LjL> hope it's not MS Works
<bl3ssing> not ...
<bl3ssing> it isn't working.
<ninHer> hi all
<LjL> no? is "sudo adept", from the shell, working?
<bl3ssing> and ... it is not appearing that windows where I should have inserted my pass ...
<bl3ssing> :-(
<bl3ssing> shall I try from the shell?
<LjL> yes
<bl3ssing> nope
<bl3ssing> the same
<bl3ssing> :-(
<LjL> "ps aux | grep adept"
<LjL> see if anything appears there
<l3m> bl3ssing: yes, that's because you didn't do what i told you three times to do in the last 10 minutes: namely, type "kill -9 8588" 
<bl3ssing> I've done it l3m ...
<bl3ssing> twice
<LjL> bl3ssing: "sudo kill -9 8588"
<bl3ssing> I'll do it third time right now, ok?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> k
<clint-> hi everyone, I'm going try opera for ubuntu on kubutu. should work.. : |
<l3m> LjL: well he used to be in a root shell ;) 
<l3m> LjL: according to what he posted
<l3m> in pastebin
<LjL> l3m: suppose he's not anymore, as i've had him disable root...
<clint-> still got to get me mp3, and mpeg, and dvd support in, and I will probably add the gnome packages
<LjL> client-: ask ubotu about RestrictedFormat to have mp3 and stuff working
<clint-> hi bl3ssing , and l3m 
<clint-> clint*
<LjL> clint-: and, yes, opera for ubuntu will work on kubuntu, they're the same distribution
<LjL> sorry
<clint-> i tried to just do the sudo apt-get install akode-mpeg gstreamer8.0-mad
<kkathman> clint-: be sure to get the static deb for Opera :)
<clint-> but that didn't work, however I did update the adept on kubuntu 5.10, but maybe I need to install the synaptic
<bl3ssing> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/437847
<clint-> ty
<clint-> static deb?
<clint-> np
<bl3ssing> hellow clint- ... 
<kkathman> clint-: yes
<clint-> hi
<bl3ssing> what can I do right now?
<LjL> bl3ssing: i'm not sure what's wrong with adept. what does "ps aux | grep adept" tell you?
<clint-> anyone want to help , with me tryin to get mp3 support , dvd, and some more video conifguration, and if time, wireless support for broadcom, its internal wlan
<bl3ssing> I'll show you LjL in a minute.
<bl3ssing> :-)
<LjL> !tell clint- about wireless
<clint-> so use the static over the buntu?
<clint-> ubuntu* and yes I know there the same build lol
<bl3ssing> sure clint, I'll help you. :-) If you'll wait a little bit since my Adept is not working. I'll have to ifgure out ... and than... working with you together cause I'll need my video configuration as well.
<clint-> np
<clint-> I'm in Computer Science at Robert Morris college in Peoria, IL
<clint-> thanks you LjL 
<bl3ssing> LjL,  ... http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/437853
<clint-> :)
<kkathman> clint-: opera download: http://downloads.planetmirror.com/pub/opera/linux/850/final/en/i386/static/opera-static_8.50-20050916.1_qt_en_i386.deb
<kkathman> then just dpkg -i that file
<clint-> k
<LjL> bl3ssing: hmmm try tying "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" and see what it says
<clint-> i was messsing with debian 3.1 sarge. let me tell yo.. alot of work :P
<LjL> clint-: for mp3, sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg 
<bl3ssing> LjL, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/437856
<bl3ssing> :-(
<clint-> k 1 sec
<LjL> bl3ssing: oh, ok. you've probably killed adept at the wrong time, or something.  just type "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<clint-> hey all, I really appreciate your assistance, 
<clint-> I read as well, however I just got up :P
<LjL> :)
<Lirx> is anyone here familiar with damn small linux ?
<LjL> bl3ssing: when you're done, i think Adept will now start correctly
<clint-> its live cd Lirx , maybe usb as well
<Lirx> I'm trying to install it to the hard drive
<Lirx> i'm having a big problem
<clint-> ic
<Lirx> I'm basically trying to format
<clint-> I use PHLAK , been studying it, just ncase I need it for defense :-)
<Lirx> its an old laptop and i installed kubuntu
<clint-> ic
<Lirx> but didnt like it so i put DSL in and booted up
<Lirx> installed
<clint-> are you wanting to erase the hard drive full with zero's?
<Lirx> I want EVERYTHING to be gone
<clint-> k
<Lirx> so i can boot up the live cd
<Lirx> and install DSL
<clint-> I use Winteranls , and UBCD, and other firmware utilities m8
<Lirx> but CFDISK gets a critical error
<clint-> I'll help you
<Lirx> Yay!
<Lirx> if i completely wipe the HD, will i be able to install DSL?
<Lirx> from the live cd?
<clint-> I'm really into the hardware management, support, forensic aspect of computing, internet security m8, so I know I will be a help here :)
<Lirx> yay
<The_Servant> Hi everybody!
<xtacocorex> Lirx: have you checked the DSL forums?
<clint-> lol
<Lirx> Yes..
<clint-> hi xtacocorex 
<Lirx> I've been on google
<Lirx> all night
<xtacocorex> clint-: good morning
<clint-> morning :)
<The_Servant> Is there someone who can help me how to contact the kubuntu-dev canal (they are in secret mode)
<clint-> Lirx: 
<clint-> your DSL line should already be on, and probably configured for DCHP
<Lirx> Yea
<clint-> DHCP
<clint-> :P
<Lirx> how do i erase the drive
<clint-> its morning still :P
<Lirx> Like i wanna erase grub too
<clint-> i know
<Lirx> and install grub from DSL
<clint-> you need firmware software
<clint-> fdisk is bs
<clint-> whats your hard drive
<Lirx> 4 gig
<Lirx> its a 265 mhz pent 1
<clint-> unless you want to download ultimate boot cd
<clint-> Its a very good cd to have
<Lirx> i'll google  it
<Lirx> but i can i erase everything from dsl live
<Lirx> ?
<clint-> I got out of using floppy drives to erase hard drives, after a couple monhts into studying
<dipnlik> what file should I use to configure xterm? ~/.Xresources , ~/.Xdefaults , or something else?
<clint-> I just don't have the hardware tools yet, to analyze hard drives and run diagnostics, and choosing erase formats
<clint-> 1 , going to install some plugins
<Lirx> is there a way to format from DSL
<LjL> bl3ssing: any luck?
<Lirx> or do i need to download another prog
<clint-> lol, yeah there is a way to network format and recover
<bl3ssing> I hope so LjL 
<clint-> however I havn't done it yet lol
<Lirx> how...
<bl3ssing> not yet ... still upgrading it ...
<LjL> bl3ssing: oh
<bl3ssing> but it is working ... I mean the upgrade-ing ...
<Lirx> I cant go in to cfdisk
<clint-> :-)
<bl3ssing> anyway, in about 3 h brb ... I've to leave right now cause I have the choir repetitions ... :) Hallelujah, Hallelujah, Hallelujah ... AMEN! :) god bless all of you.
<CarstenP> if anyone is interested: lowercase skript : for i in *;do mv "$i" "`echo $i|tr [A-Z]  [a-z] `";done          (from _sev in #scummvm)
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> is it possible to get the cpu load of a procces ? (its for stats with graphs)
<CarstenP> rm *
<LjL> BFA|WoRsTeNBoY: ps aux will tell you
<CarstenP> forget that
<CarstenP> wrong window sorry
<LjL> BFA|WoRsTeNBoY: you can then write a script to keep stats, if you like
<Lirx> clint
<Lirx> Any ideas?
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> ok
<Lirx> i'm on the DSL live desktop at the moment
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> ic like with a grep and awk
<bl3ssing> LjL, still 10% of upgrading ...
<bl3ssing> than I'll try to restart my computer, and ... than ... my adept ...
<bl3ssing> I hope it will work ...
<clint-> k
<clint-> how this, sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-mutiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<LjL> bl3ssing: you shouldn't need to restart
<xtacocorex> clint-: should work
<clint-> oh and, xtacocorex  was telling me on dvd, how to get it to read and everything. I write that down in text kate, sorry x, I was tired last nite bud
<xtacocorex> clint-: ah yes
<LjL> BFA|WoRsTeNBoY: yes, exactly...  ps aux | grep kdesktop | head -1 | awk '{ print $4 }'        should be fine
<xtacocorex> clint-: you want it again?
<clint-> most of commands stick in my memory like new.. :P
<Lirx> clint
<Lirx> how can i format
<clint-> ye
<Lirx> with DSL
<clint-> lirx give me sec
<Lirx> k
<LjL> BFA|WoRsTeNBoY: (of course, you shouldn't use kdesktop, that was just what i was trying it with ;)
<clint-> lol I have not network formatted or recovered yet
<mornfall> CarstenP: ARGH!
<clint-> I have tools, for windows , I just not that far yet m8
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> i understand, thnx, is there any "limit" my load may have
<clint-> lool
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> sometimes i have 2.30
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> that looks allot
<clint-> ubcd should have some tools though
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> but 2.30 doesnt mean %
<mornfall> CarstenP: i was all that time wondering why you are acting so weird... dude, taking others' people registered nicks is not nice (tm)
<^rob^> hi
<Lirx> clint
<LjL> BFA|WoRsTeNBoY:   rm "$1"; while true; ps aux | grep $2 | head -1 | awk '{ print $4}' >>"$1"; sleep $3; done      could be a script that takes a filename as first argument and a process name as second argument, and logs CPU usage for the process every third-argument seconds
<clint`> yea
<Lirx> you cant help then?
<Lirx> ;/
<clint`> m8 I am tryin get help,, :-)
<Lirx> oh ok
<Lirx> lol
<CarstenP> mornfall: LOL, but I didnt choose the Nick. Konversation just used choose it for me
<xtacocorex> i think CarstenP changed from carsten due to that nick being taken on #python
<clint`> what exactly are you trying to do Lirx 
<LjL> BFA|WoRsTeNBoY: "2.30" basically means your processes would need 2.30 times the speed of your current processor in order to not be cpu-bound
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> nice LjL ;)
<^rob^> i am trying to backup some data - daily - on a dvd - is mkisofs enough to backup 4.Gb ? - or do i have to use growisofs too?
<LjL> BFA|WoRsTeNBoY: at least that's as far as i understand it
<xtacocorex> my bad for the reiteration there
<CarstenP> xtacocorex: you can only join #python with aregistered nick
<xtacocorex> CarstenP: ah
<CarstenP> and i couldnt register carsten
<l3m> Konversation takes the system user name as default
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> not be cpu-bound means >1.00 = cpu is now the bottleneck
<xtacocorex> CarstenP: i remember that from a while ago
<CarstenP> xtacocorex: carsten is my username on this system, and also my first name
<LjL> BFA|WoRsTeNBoY: there's a "do" missing after "while true;" in my script
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> i noticed :)
<LjL> BFA|WoRsTeNBoY: yes, >1.00 means the CPU is the bottleneck, that's my understanding of it at least
<^rob^> nobody used mkisofs here?
<xtacocorex> CarstenP: cool
<clint`> brb
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> ok, LjL really big thnx!!!!!, now i can experiment further ;)
<LjL> ^rob^: yes, i do, for burning cds. never did anything fancy with it though
<^rob^> LjL: did you backup on a dvd?
<Lirx> clint: i'm trying to remove all files left from kubuntu, and uninstall grub. Then i want to install grub and DSL from the live cd.
<LjL> ^rob^: no, i don't have a dvd writer
<Lirx> So i need to completely format from the live cd
<^rob^> ok
<l3m> CarstenP: btw you can tell Konversation to identify you everytime you join freenodes. saves you from /msg nickserv 'ing 
<kkathman> Lirx: you dont "install" anything from the live CD :)
<kkathman> its just runs
<l3m> Lirx: you can just erase the hd during the kubuntu install, if that's what you want
<CarstenP> l3m: any idea where i can set that?
<kkathman> l3m: but you cant install anything from the live cd can you?
<Lirx> I'm trying to install
<Lirx> damnsmalllinux
<Lirx> and nobody in the damnsmalllinux channel was alive
<kkathman> Lirx: oh well then just erase and remake the partition then
<bl3ssing> It's working LjL ... thanks man for help. God bless you my friend.
<thompa> i have a question about kde 3.5 rc1
<LjL> BFA|WoRsTeNBoY: oh but, wait a moment, that was *load average*, not "ps" output, that i was talking about... "ps" outputs a percentage, even though i think the semantics are similar, and you could get more than 100% (though i'm less sure of this than of the load average thing)
<l3m> CarstenP: Settings->Configure Konversation->Accounts
<LjL> bl3ssing: ;-)
<l3m> errr
<Lirx> kkat
<kkathman> DSL is nice, good for, say , a file server
<Lirx> I cant get to cfdisk
<l3m> CarstenP: i mean File->Serverlist
<l3m> sorry
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> ic, ill google it up
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> *further
<LjL> CPU usage is currently expressed as the percentage of time spent running during the entire lifetime of a process. This is not ideal,
<LjL> and it does not conform to the standards that ps otherwise conforms to. CPU usage is unlikely to add up to exactly 100%.
<l3m> CarstenP: File->ServerList->Edit-> Identity Edit
<thompa> will kde 3.5 rc1 be eventually a 3.5 update if i got it installed?
<federico_lu> Hello everybody! I have sounds lags on my system, using Kubuntu Breezy Badger, to give an example: when a popup comes up, sometimes the corresponding sound needs 3 or more seconds to come up
<federico_lu> is this problem known / a solution available?
<l3m> federico_lu: don't use arts
<federico_lu> as far as I know I'm using alsa
<thompa> anybody know if 3.5 will just show as an updated when its in the repos?
<CarstenP> l3m: okay, and where do i enter my password?
<LjL> thompa: i guess we'll find it in breezy-backports sooner or later, so you should expect it there
<federico_lu> yes, I am using alsa.
<jpatrick> thompa: there'll be another repo for Breezy
<LjL> thompa: but it's not even in Dapper now, so don't hold your breath
<LjL> thompa: in the meanwhile, i suppose it'll be found at the kubuntu.org repository, as 3.5RC1 is right now
<l3m> CarstenP: Auto-Identify: Service is nickserv, password your pW
<thompa> LjL: im running 3.5 rc1 now,
<jpatrick> LjL, thompa: RC2 is almost ready
<kkathman> thompa: please remember that kubuntu and KDE are not exactly the same thing, so if you are looking for a stable system, just leave the RC's alone and when kde3.5 is available you'll get it through a standard upgrade
<federico_lu> hmm I'm confused now, a ps shows this line: "/usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -a alsa -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f" ... is Alsa = Arts ?
<LjL> thompa: well i suppose the first place you'll find 3.5-final in will still be kubuntu.org. don't think it will just show up as an update anyway
<thompa> jpatrick: does this mean my rc1 will update to rc2 and so on?
<jpatrick> thompa: no
<kkathman> hey jpatrick :)
<CarstenP> l3m: thanks, testing now
<LjL> thompa: no, you'll have to manually add the rc2 repository
<jpatrick> kkathman: hello
<thompa> right
<kkathman> thompa: once you start playing with unofficial things out of kubuntu, its up to you to update them
<LjL> thompa: same will happen (i suppose) for final, until it gets included in backports
<jpatrick> kkathman: did you see my post?
<claudiu> hi all
<CarstenP> it worked !
<jpatrick> LjL: Final's there: ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-rc2
<jpatrick> or RC2
<kkathman> jpatrick: post regarding what?
<jpatrick> kkathman: KVIRC
<LjL> jpatrick: but i was speaking of ubuntu packages
<claudiu> just upgraded tu kernel 2.6.12-10-k7 and nvidia wont load anymore - is there something i should have done /
<thompa> jpatrick: thanks, is it usually a smooth transition from rc1 to rc2 to final or do i have to uninstall things?
<LjL> thompa: "usually"? :)
<kkathman> jpatrick: no I didnt, can you point me that way?
<thompa> ok thanks
<Fillado> does anyone know anything in detail about how Linux manages RAM?
<jpatrick> kkathman: isn't it http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=1828.0 ?
<jpatrick> Fillado: it uses a lot to speed up apps
<claudiu> hey nvidia module doesnt work anymore for me
<kkathman> ahhhh thank you!!! I will read that :)
<Fillado> I got that - was just wondering why KSysGuard was reporting VM usage for separate apps, let at the bottom in total it was using 12MB :\
<thompa> LjL: im only asking, because back when i ran suse some years ago, i tried a beta kde and had to remove everything manually, was a nightmare.
<kkathman> jpatrick: yah, I knew that one, but Adept's use of Preferences apparently is broken (i.e. doesnt exist at this time)
<bl3ssing> I'll say Good bye to anyone ... brb in 2 h ... maybe 3.
<Fillado> *yet
<jpatrick> kkathman: I thought Adept used Apt
<LjL> thompa: remove the previous version, you mean? that's not usually the case in ubuntu, though you definitely *can* have installation/dependency problems with beta releases
<thompa> ok 
<kkathman> jpatrick: I created that file  but Adept still doesnt see kvirc as a "keep"
<claudiu> anyone can help with a messy kernel upgrade ?
<jpatrick> kkathman: update?
<xtacocorex> claudiu: did you get the restricted modules package when you upgraded?
<jpatrick> (refresh)
<claudiu> well yes but xorg-log says http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/437888
<kkathman> jpatrick: now I didnt put that Pin-Priority in there
<thompa> ive had only one small issue with rc1 and that was that system settings changed on the panel, but i just put it back
<kkathman> 1 sec
<xtacocorex> claudiu: does your xorg.conf file look for nvidia or nv when it loads modules
<thompa> i keep trying gnome, but there seem much fewer confguration options than kde, sound for one.] 
<xtacocorex> claudiu: i don't have an nvidia card, but i know that sometimes it has to be set to nv to work 
<claudiu> xtacocorex: i got to kde only with nv because nvidia fails
<claudiu> xtacocorex: i suspect something related with the kernel upgrade
<xtacocorex> claudiu: probably
<claudiu> xtacocorex: maybe this deb stuff needs something to reconfigure
<CarstenP> for me nv didnt work, but nvidia did work
<xtacocorex> claudiu: maybe
<claudiu> xtacocorex: i did reconfigured nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules-k7
<claudiu> this debian style is a mystery for me
<thompa> claudiU: have you checked your xorg.conf
<thompa> i had a problem there with resolution that caused nvidia problems
<claudiu> thompa: i switched to nv for the time until i get a solution, but i have no hardware accel for games
<kkathman> jpatrick: that Pin-Priority made all the difference :)
<thompa> is glx enabled in xorg.conf?
<kkathman> jpatrick: added that, and now Adept just ignores it :)
<claudiu> thompa: I have Load "glx"
<jpatrick> kkathman: :D
<kkathman> jpatrick: thank you very much sir :)
<claudiu> thompa: anything else
<thompa> its not hashmarked right?
* kkathman makes a note to send jpatrick a Christmas card :)
<claudiu> thompa: dont know but xorg-log says http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/437888
<jpatrick> kkathman: sir?
<thompa> dont mean to sound dumb, but theres no "#" in front of the glx line?
<thompa> ok let me look
<kkathman> jpatrick: uhm...you are a ma'am ?  if so, I am sorry for the misindentification :)
<claudiu> thompa: it shouldnt be, right ?
<jpatrick> kkathman: it's my age
<thompa> right
<_scott_> If you are trying to enable glx its real easy .... sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings ... then type ... sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<kkathman> jpatrick: funny, my oldest son's name is Jason Patrick Kathman :)
<kkathman> hehe
<thompa> ive always had problems with some cards 
<jpatrick> kkathman: see my profile on the forums
<claudiu> thompa: maybe i should do glex enable again after kernel upgrade ?
<kkathman> jpatrick: when you help someone, you are indeed entitled to respect :)
<thompa> post your xorg.conf file..
<thompa> claudiu: post xorg.conf, i bet your resolution is off
<jpatrick> kkathman: okay :)
<thompa> claudiu: no its not resolution sorry
<claudiu> thompa: kde started ok before this kernel upgrade, i replaced nvidia with nv just to get to konversation
<thompa> try installing nvidia from scratch
<claudiu> thompa: so there is no problem with my xorg.conf
<claudiu> thompa: you mean the original thing ?
<murr> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<thompa> claudiu:  Failed to load module "nvidia" thats your first problem
<claudiu> thompa: i think the problem is the linux restricted modules
<claudiu> thompa: modprobe nvidia works ok btw ---- strange
<thompa> claudiu: did you compile your own kerenl or something?
<thompa> kernel
<claudiu> thompa: nope - just a lazy bastard - tired of using gentoo for over a year 
<claudiu> can anyone guide me to downgrade to breezy ?
<thompa> claudiu: sorry mate, id either install nvidia from scratch or use the ub untu kernel
<claudiu> thompa: i use the ubuntu kernel, mate 
<csalsb> anybody aout there that can help with streaming media
<thompa> claudiu: uninstall nvidia then try reinstalling
<devilz_> can someone tell me how what should i to sources.list
<kkathman> claudiu: how did you move from your previous kernal?
<devilz_> to have latest stable versions of packages
<claudiu> kkathman: i used synaptic :)
<claudiu> kkathman: update and upgrade
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> can you think of bogomips as a simple benchmark value for an processor ?
<kkathman> claudiu: no dist-upgrade?
<claudiu> kkathman: synaptic does dist-upgrade, i guess
<kkathman> claudiu: no it really doesnt
<claudiu> kkathman: i want to try a kernel downgrade ? how can i do it ?
<kkathman> claudiu: you were on breezy right??  And you were just trying to move from the -9 to the -10 kernal?
<claudiu> kkathman: its a 2.6.12-10-k7 currently and was a 2.6.12-9-k7
<kkathman> ok
<claudiu> kkathman: so it was a breezy kernel ? 
<kkathman> you might try doing a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see if that solves your problem...I have nvidia (i386) and my upgrade was flawless
<kkathman> claudiu: yes it was a linux kernal upgrade
<claudiu> kkathman: i know - currently i am using dapper in sources.list
<claudiu> kkathman: anyway modprobe nvidia works http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/437928
<claudiu> kkathman: can you guide me to downgrade and LOCKUP the version of my kernel ?
<_clint> back all, lost connection for some odd reason
<kkathman> claudiu: ohhhh you are dapper?? Well, I cant help you on that :)
<claudiu> kkathman: sorry i live on the edge. i just cant refrain to
<_clint> hey , so I do sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-mutiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<claudiu> kkathman: dont play with my feelings, i really want to learn this deb packaging system
<_clint> lol
<_clint> me as well :-)
<_clint> I got the Debian Bible lmao
<_clint> only if I could master Debian 3.1 :P
<jpatrick> claudiu: you want to make packages?
<CarstenP> is there any possibility to see the temperature of the cpu?
<claudiu> jpatrick: i want to learn how to install things, and usual management stuff
<[Codice_Alpha] > apt
<_clint> hey claudiu , this might help you, its a diferent version of debian, but it helps me a bit
<_clint> http://s8.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3CCYNFH4GUV8U331LLXRVTAH1D
<_clint> i sent it to myself , using yousendit
<_clint> your more than welcome to download it as well if you want
<claudiu> _clint: thanks clint you made my day
<_clint> np
<_clint> I am studying to configure linux systems with laptops better, for the multimedia support, hardware, security, performance, etc
<_clint> its hard telling, who knows if I will go back to Debian 3.1 Sarge after I get done with reading alot of the debian GNU/Linux Bible :)
<_clint> its just getting the right configuration that a person wants, is what makes them happy
<devilz_> hi
<_clint> oh btw claudia
<_clint> its 677 pages long
<devilz_> does anyone know how to install kde on ubuntu
<devilz_> ?
<_clint> yep devilz_ 
<devilz_> i installed kde-desktop
<devilz_> and kde
<_clint> open a terminal
<devilz_> kde-core
<devilz_> and now i rebooted but
<devilz_> still got uubntu
<devilz_> and gnome
<_clint> and type in,, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-dekstop
<devilz_> i did
<kkathman> _clint: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/debian/chapter/book/
<kkathman> its all on line
<kkathman> nice
<claudiu> _clint: btw something just removed my adept when upgraded ?!?!?
<_clint> yeah kkathman , I go tthat as well, but its not the debian bible :)
<devilz_> _clint, i did that but still aint working;*
<devilz_> ;
<devilz_> ;(
<CarstenP> any idea how i can show the current cpu temperature?
<_clint> I still have to get mp3 support and dvd in my laptop with kubuntu, ubuntu would lag on when I put mp3 and mpeg in :P
<kkathman> _clint: why are you in kubuntu if you are a debian tech ?
<_clint> lol I'm no debian tech
<_clint> lmao
<_clint> :)
<pinucset> CarstenP take a look at the bios
<kkathman> just wondered why you wouldnt be in a debian channel 
<_clint> lol
<_clint> I don't care to go there :-)
<CarstenP> pinucset: Yeah but that would require a restart.
<_clint> ubuntu and kubuntu stand by there humanity to others.. :-)
<kkathman> you'll find that there are SIGNIFICANT differences between (k)ubuntu and debian
<CarstenP> pinucset: isnt there some tool for it?
<_clint> yes I know lol
<kkathman> _clint: just didnt want you to get TOO dependent on that "bible" of yours
<_clint> you'll find out that there are significant differeneces in what people decide to do with there free time :)
<manulite> if i can't download kubuntu can i get it off the shelf somewhere close to Zimbabwe?
<_clint> I like it here.. ty :)
<kkathman> _clint:  well, try and do things "ubuntu" way, not debian then
<kkathman> hehe
<_clint> lol
<_clint> its still built on debian :-)
<kkathman> _clint: loosely
<_clint> :P
<_clint> hey, want to help me with something m8
<_clint> so I just type this, to get the mp3, mpeg support I need right?
<_clint> sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-mutiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<_clint> ? :|
<kkathman> I'd use apt-get since aptitude has bugs
<_clint> ah
<claudiu> _clint: how do you like gstreamer performance with divx 
<_clint> well someone suggested that
<LjL> is there anything equivalent to gconf for kde?
<_clint> in here
<kkathman> and gstreamer can be very picky too
<_clint> I don't like divx really :-)
<LjL> i mean to the gconf editor, i know the configuration structure isn't the same in kde
<kkathman> LjL: dunno...whats gconf ??
<_clint> its just primarly for my mp3's , and mpeg music videos until I get into using flac, and mp4a
<kkathman> _clint: what player?
<LjL> kkathman: well it's kind of like the windows registry editor, gnome has this gconf database that's basically like the windows registry (a little less cluttered tho)
<_clint> vlc is nice, and other things.. when I am on windows, I use my other high end software, but shame on sony, thats why I didnt' install the server management, I already knew they was up to something with rootkits :P
<CarstenP> LjL: why do you answer me in #ubuntu but not here ? :)
<_clint> I guess I could just use Sony Sound Forge 8, or Acid Pro 5, and convert the mp3's into flac or into vorbis files :P
<kkathman> _clint: in most kde players, like amarok and kaffeine, the xine engine is much more reliable
<_clint> yeah I like the xine engine  :-)
<LjL> CarstenP: 'cause i'm doing other things besides looking at IRC, and i missed you here ;)
<_clint> Xandros was nice for that, but I didnt' like it because it wasn't that open
<claudiu> jpatrick: can you tell me if there are going to be updates and backports for breezy ?
<CarstenP> LjL: sorry, okay, thanks for your help
<LjL> CarstenP: anyway, look at ksensors if you're using kde
<_clint> I also have tried, Fedora Core 1, Fedora Core 4 was nice on laptop , accept synaptic touchpad support was off, FreeBSD 6.0, and PC BSD KDE on FreeBSD, mandriva 2006, I been up and down kkathman 
<LjL> CarstenP: but i guess you'll have to configure lm-sensors from the shell anyway, as ksensors use lm-sensors
<_clint> this Laptop is new, and thats why probably giving me such a hard time :(
<kkathman> Fedora core is so bloated tho
<_clint> I been familar with the linux system for over a year now, but no where near to where I need to be yet, have bee way to busy with redoin windows systems for people :P
<_clint> and College 
<kkathman> I'd never install Fedora, because its just too much stuff to remove :)
<_clint> lol
<jpatrick> claudiu: updates for what?
<_clint> i agree :-)
<_clint> hey kkathman 
<claudiu> kkathman: yeah kubuntu is tops
<_clint> well you havn't seen tops yet claudiu 
<_clint> PC BSD you should see that :D
<freqmod> hello, does anyone know how to install xorg headers on kubuntu breezy, for compiling X programs?
<kkathman> the old RedHat 9 was a nice install, but didnt recognize all hardware :(
<LjL> freqmod: sudo aptitude install xlibs-dev
<_clint> its just the dam keyboard layout what is a biatch, fastest system I have ever been on, its KDE on FreeBSD
<claudiu> _clint: ummm what do you have in mind ?
<_clint> >_<
<CarstenP> LjL: looks like i dont have lm-sensors, i will apt-get it . thanks
<_clint> k, i just got to get me mp3 and mpeg working, then I go from there :D
<kkathman> _clint: Fedora?? fast??? lol  I didnt experience that
<claudiu> jpatrick: for breezy man. i want to erase dapper. does this mean i will see kde35 in july 2006 ? 
<_clint> kkathman: 
<_clint> I didn't say fedora fast, I said PC BSD fast :)
<claudiu> jpatrick: i mean if i stick with breezy
<_clint> the install took 12 minutes on this Acer Aspire 3610 :-)
<TROGDOR42> Hi all.
<kkathman> ohhh yah
<kkathman> true
<_clint> hee
<TROGDOR42> My friend is trying to get AOL dialup working on Ubuntu, can anybody help?
<kkathman> kinda like DSL
<_clint> but unix is a different story, I'm working on it though, just taking 1 day at a time with college and all and life :)
<freqmod> LjL: thx, it worked after i fixed sources.apt
<TROGDOR42> anybody know how to get AOL working on Ubuntu?
<kkathman> TROGDOR42: ewwww AOL...why? lol   there is so much more in the world :)
<kkathman> AOL wont work on Linux
<_clint> yes, i have to agree with kkathman 
<kkathman> cuz AOL only provides windows based system installs that I know of
<TROGDOR42> It's not me it's a friend
<TROGDOR42> Should I tell him to screw off and get better internet ;)
<kkathman> tell your friend to grow up  to use the internet :)
<NeoFax12> does anyone know of a way to mirror the debs on one kubuntu system to another?
<kkathman> hehe
<jpatrick> claudiu: yes
<_clint> tell him netzero if he want fast dial up
<jpatrick> claudiu: very soon
<_clint> or get into broadband
<NeoFax12> By that I mean have to systems setup exactly the same
<_clint> dial up = analog transmissions,  broadband, = digital broadband
<CarstenP> okay i called "sudo sensors-detect" and he found some sensors, and changed the etc/modules
<CarstenP> but when i now call sensors, he tells me .. No sensors found. do i have to reboot for the changes in /etc/modules to take affect?
<LjL> CarstenP: yeah, but you can just modprobe the relevant modules instead
<LjL> CarstenP: sensors-detect gave you a list of modules that it needs
<LjL> CarstenP: do "sudo modprobe <module>" for each of them
<CarstenP> LjL: okay i will modprobe i2c-i801 then
<CarstenP> okay, i had to sudo it
<kkathman> LjL: Hey on that sensor note.. I have a superkaramba theme that doesnt see my sensors for CPU, Fan, etc...will that approach help me?
<Meaulnes> hello all ... anyone here using konversation as an IRC client?
<CarstenP> LjL: hmm it worked. but  "sensors"  can only shows me the type of RAM i have ... no CPU temperature :( perhaps my mainboard chipset is TOO new
<LjL> kkathman: never used superkaramba, but as far as i know, almost all sensor programs use lm-sensors as a backend, so i think you should try
<kkathman> LjL: lm-sensors?
<LjL> CarstenP: perhaps, it worked "automagically" for me...
<LjL> kkathman: yeah, lm-sensors is the package, then "sensors-detect" is the program to configure it
<NeoFax12> Meaulnes: Yes, I am
<CarstenP> kkathman: yeah the command ist "sensors" but before you have to scan for them
<LjL> CarstenP: are you sure you modprobe'd all the relevant modules?
<kkathman> LjL: is lm-sensors a standard package or do I need to install it?
<LjL> kkathman: install
<LjL> kkathman: it's in main
<Meaulnes> NeoFax12: I really like this client and it is my first time using it, but I am trying to DCC get a file from a friend and it always seems to time out. If I switch to KSIrc or irssi, it doesn't time out.
<Meaulnes> NeoFax12: have you had any problems ever with DCC get?
<kkathman> LjL: yeah I just installed
<NeoFax12> No. Actually I find it very stable.  It normally is faster for me than mIRC
<Meaulnes> heh I haven't used mIRC in years ...
<Meaulnes> I used to be an xchat junkie, but I thought it was getting bloated ...
<CarstenP> LjL: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/437964 i think i did all correct ?
<Meaulnes> oh well ... it is weird ...
<Meaulnes> this is a very nice client tho
<kkathman> LjL: I'm running the sensors-detect...but its asking to load rivatv - but not to load it if its in the kernal...do you know>?
<NeoFax12> It is great for D/Ling anime
<LjL> CarstenP: Driver `to-be-written' (should be inserted):
<LjL> CarstenP: this does make me suspect that your motherboard may not yet be supported...
<NeoFax12> I can have multiple IRC channels open and multiple D/L going.  mIRC does not have this capability
<Meaulnes> NeoFax12: yeah ... this DCC thing has me stumped
<LjL> kkathman: no idea, you're best of ignoring that i think
<CarstenP> LjL: oh okay, then i will wait for the next kubuntu version. funny thing is that when i was installing kubuntu the installer told me sth about CPU - temperature Threshold. So i change my CPU-fan, and i wanted to know if all is fine now :) and i thought, if the installer knows it, kubuntu itseld should know it
<LjL> CarstenP: oh well, you know, kubuntu is sensing temperature perfectly here, but the installed never asked me anything about it... :-)
<kkathman> LjL: yah lm-sensors didnt help
<kkathman> oh well
<NeoFax12> CarstenP: That CPU Threshold is from ACPI not lm-sensors
<Meaulnes> NeoFax12: have you ever seen this, "[Error]  No DCC download running on port 1024"
<Meaulnes> i just now noticed that
<NeoFax12> Meaulnes: No, but does your firewall block that port?  If so, unblock it and see if it works.
<CarstenP> NeoFax12: so is there a way to read this acpi data, or does it only say when it is too warm?
<kkathman> LjL: well it updated my modules, I guess I should reboot?
<kkathman> or can I reload modules ?
<LjL> kkathman: modprobe add the modules that it listed
<LjL> add=all
<NeoFax12> CarstenP: Gkrellm will read the ACPI data.  However, it is very limited as the ACPI spec only covers somethings.  Fan speed I don't think is one of them.
<CarstenP> NeoFax12: Gkrellm is that a package?
<libben> anyone knows if there is a beta for oxygen icons?
<jpatrick> libben: no
<NeoFax12> CarstenP: Yes, it is.  It is really neat as it monitors all kinds of things not just temps and such
<kkathman> LjL: well crap  that doesnt work either :)
<kkathman> I wonder if I have to reboot to get the sK theme to work
<LjL> ksensors monitors temperature, fans speed and voltages
<LjL> kkathman: dunno...
<kkathman> jpatrick: do you know anything about lmsensors?
<jpatrick> kkathman: no :(
<jpatrick> kkathman: if i wanted to know my temperature
<jpatrick> kkathman: I'd use a SuperKaramba theme
<kkathman> jpatrick: thats what Im useing
<kkathman> but its not seing my Fans/Temp
<kkathman> jpatrick: I did an install of lmsensors
<kkathman> jpatrick: and then did a sensors-detect and thought I did the right installs
<jpatrick> kkathman: is there a man page for it?
<os2mac> is there a KDE theme for Ubuntu
<kkathman> lemme check
<kkathman> jpatrick: no
<LjL> os2mac: sorry=
<kkathman> os2mac: huh???
<os2mac> I use Kubuntu.... and I am tired of the blue.
<jpatrick> kkathman: info page?
<LjL> os2mac: sudo aptitude install kde-artwork
<kkathman> os2mac: www.kde-look.org
<LjL> os2mac: sudo aptitude install kdeartwork, actually
<kkathman> LjL: be careful about recommending aptitude, honestly, it has bugs ok?
<kkathman> os2mac: please dont use aptitude is doesnt report or work with everything quite yet
<LjL> kkathman: look, it's Debian's default and recommanded package manager; i'm (definitely) not the only one recommending it; if the bugs are *so* serious, it should be removed from Ubuntu
<kkathman> LjL: I am asking you please, dont tell people to use it, its broken...and ALL ubuntu pages use apt-get
<LjL> and, don't tell me packages like adept or kynaptic don't have bugs, pelase
<nxv_> hi, what am i missing to get my dvbt running in kaffeine. channels are displayed. but grey. kaffeine-xine is installed. what else do i have to do?
<os2mac> I don't use aptitude I use adept
<LjL> kkathman: ok, i'm just going to tell people "install <package>" then. if they ask me how, i'll say i can't reply
<kkathman> thats kewl :)
<os2mac> so anyway does anyone know where I can get the offical desktop background for ubuntu without downloading Gnome?
<os2mac> and it's not on art.ubuntu.com.... I looked.
<CarstenP> wow, thanks for the kaffeine xine idea.
<nxv_> o2mac: u want just the deskto background?
<nxv_> CarstenP: is it working for u?
<os2mac> yeah... thanks all.
<CarstenP> i just installed it, and i must say that it plays more videos than vlc and mplayer
<CarstenP> nxv_: yeah, but i dont have a dvb-t card
<nxv_> hm okay, anyone else who could tell me how to get my dvb-t card running with kaffeine?
<NeoFax12> nxv_: Is the card recognized by the kernel?  If so, what is the /dev for it?
<jjesse> in order to get amaork to see my music cds and add them to my collection, which folder do i want it to scan?
<hussam> is kde 3.5 rc2 out?
<Riddell> hussam: yes
<kkathman> hussam: I think its out 
<kkathman> thought I havent seen it in the kubuntu chan topic
<kkathman> thought=tho
<hussam> Riddell: is this it http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc2/ ?
<Riddell> packages are still testing, all testers welcome deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc2 breezy main
<Riddell> hussam: yes
<hussam> how stable is it on breezy?
<Riddell> dunno, that's why I need testers :)
<_clint> im' going to read up, looks like a lot of useful information
<hussam> does it have hal integration and the admin mode fix ported from breezy's 3.4.3 ?
<hussam> Riddell: does it have the fixes for admin mode that went into breezy-update for 3.4.3 ?
<_clint> k back. so rather sudo install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-mutiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<Riddell> hussam: it has hal and I put the admin mode fix into KDE SVN so yes it has that too
<_clint> Riddell: 
<_clint> you know the easiest way to add mp3 support, mpeg, dvd into kubuntu bud
<hussam> Riddell: brilliant. I'll download the packages
<Riddell> _clint: see kubuntu.org/faq.php for mp3
<Riddell> see restricted formats for dvd
<libben> i wish i could install a linux dist into a folder that it thinks is a partition. and u would see it in one window in ur desktop. like the one for osx. where u can see a linux dist inside a window. but that requiered alot of hacking and knowledge
<_clint> already have
<_clint> :-)
<_clint> libben: 
<libben> ?
<_clint> Paragon Hard Disk Manager will let you gain access to files :D
<_clint> ;)
<_clint> drag and drop and all :-)
<_clint> so will VMware :P
<_clint> well i am going study everything I can, and I will do this
<claudiu> libben: vmware maybe ?
<libben> Riddell: why wont katapult catch up with path? ive made a symlink to /usr/local/bin/azureus and i can tab it in terminal and it starts and all are good. but when i try in katapult it wont get tabbed or pop the azureus png image.
<Riddell> libben: katapult doesn't search the path
<_clint> claudiu: , not so much a maybe, you can run pretty much any operating system inside windows and do the same on linux and unix
<libben> so how does it knows when a knew program is installed?
<_clint> ;)
<hussam> Riddell: I added the repo and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade and it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop. it also held back kdebase
<notech> hi
<notech> need some help.. :)
<libben> Riddell: how does it know when a new program is installed then?
<Riddell> libben: it looks at .desktop files in /usr/share/applications, same as k-menu
<_clint> it sure seems there is always something that works right with a linux system, and then something don't work right
<libben> so if i want it to pop in katapult i need to create my own file there?
<hussam> Riddell: also something about removing libkcal2a 
<_clint> check this out, isn't this something
<hussam> Riddell: most importantly it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop
<_clint> Ubuntu Linux [1]  is a Debian-based, desktop Linux distribution whose name 
<_clint>  means "humanity to others." The philosophy behind this GNU/Linux 
<_clint>  distribution and the great selection of packages make you feel good that 
<_clint>  you're using it. The lack of multimedia support, however, leaves your 
<_clint>  digital media desires unsated.
<Riddell> hussam: that's fine, libkcal is renamed
<_clint> :P
<Riddell> hussam: I'm not sure why it's removing kubuntu-desktop, I'll look into it
<_clint> sorry about that long line
<hussam> Riddell: another thing kdebase won't upgrade "Depends: libkonq4 (>=4:3.5.0-0ubuntu1) but 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1 is to be installed"
<hussam> Riddell: notice the differnce between 0ubuntu1 and 0ubutnu0breezy1
<Riddell> hussam: hang on
<_clint> oh I found something to help
<_clint> and now that I have found this , I will be able to offer high velocity support, and I will use techSmith CAmtasia 3.0, and record in realtime, with audio and video on how to work with linux systems.. full screen vmware style :D
<Riddell> hussam: try apt-get update and dist-upgrading again
<hussam> ok
<_clint> yep that help :)
<_clint> hussam
<_clint> perfom these commands in console, 
<_clint> sudo apt-get update
<_clint> sudo apt-get upgrade
<_clint> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hussam> _clint: yes I know that
<_clint> k
<_clint> :P
<_clint> I found it to nicely refresh things :-)
<devilz_> does anyone know where i can change grub theme
<devilz_> ?
<_clint> I was looking on installing the mplayer, and it says, its more than likely with x or ou x be the only media player you need lol
<_clint> graphical?
<_clint> ->  www.kde-look.org  www.gnome-look.org
<devilz_> graphic yes
<_clint> 2 of my favorite :)
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<l3m>  yes. when you have mplayer, why use an inferior player ,)
<NeoFax12> devilz_: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<devilz_> NeoFax12, and where can i get themes
<devilz_> ?
<_clint> well thats just it, you want something done right, you have to read and do it yourself :-)
<_clint> thus what I am doing
<NeoFax12> Grab the debian ones
<ShoC> Hey, im having a bit of trouble getting wine onto my system  im using Konatix, first time user of Linux today anyone able to help me?
<libben> anyone knows wich version of kbear is the newest?
<libben> cant get to his site, mysql errors
<_clint> time for me to do some reading and more reading I guess :)
<devilz_> NeoFax12, well i dont have any clue
<devilz_> ::D
<devilz_> i just want to change background of grub :D
<jpat|away> libben: kftpgrabber is much better
<libben> jpat|away: and compared to kasablanca?
<jpat|away> libben: kftpgrabber is the best imo
<_clint> devilz_: , hos that helping do you know how to mess with that :-)
<devilz_> no
<devilz_> :D
<_clint> lol
<fevoldj2> Has anyone seen raphink around?
<_clint> XD
<_clint> its easy
<devilz_> i'd like to have it like suse
<devilz_> its very nice
<_clint> :-)
<raphink> not in a long time fevoldj2 
<_clint> I might try open suse :-)
<libben> jpat|away: any official deb for kubuntu for it? is it make install the only way for it?
<fevoldj2> there we go
<jpat|away> libben: I made
<jpat|away> one
<devilz_> _clint, yay :D
<devilz_> ubuntu its ok
<libben> that uses the correct folders and all that for kde/kubuntu?
<jpat|away> libben: let me find it
<devilz_> _clint, its just hard to change grub picture :D
<jpat|away> libben: here's the deb: http://www.whoiam55.at.preempted.net/public/jpatrick/
<Meaulnes> anyc chance someone could help me figure out why I cannot find ndiswrapper-utils?
<_clint> lol
<fevoldj2> Hi, I'm trying to uninstall webmin, but when I attempt to do so, the packages fail to uninstall and become broken.
<_clint> not really :-)
<_clint> devilz, you should see Acronis Disk Director Suite 9
<_clint> ;)
<devilz_> what is that
<libben> jpat|away: i assume it is configured for the right paths in kubuntu?
<jpat|away> libben: yes
<jpat|away> libben: it was built for Kubuntu
<libben> so its installed to /usr/local/ ? and a exec to /usr/local/bin?
<jpat|away> libben: --prefix=/usr
<jpat|away> libben: like all packages I make
<_clint> hey devilz_ 
<devilz_> ya?
<libben> lol
<libben> kdebase is not install
<libben> wtf
<jpat|away> libben: sorry about that
<devilz_> _clint?
<libben> jpat|away: so what? i need to install kdebase? isnt it just a meta package?
<_clint> guess what I'm going try :P
<jpat|away> libben: it's just the nucleus of KDE
<fevoldj2> Hi, I'm trying to uninstall webmin, but when I attempt to do so, the packages fail to uninstall and become broken.
<devilz_> _clint, grub background ?=)
<libben> jpat|away: yeah, but isnt all that allready installed
<jpat|away> libben: it is
<_clint> devilz_:  this should work, 
<jpat|away> libben: it work?
<_clint> http://suse.mirrors.tds.net/pub/opensuse/distribution/SL-10.0-OSS/inst-source/ for open suse netinstall
<_clint> :)
<devilz_> yes
<libben> yeah i got it installed right now. but i had some weird experience while i was looking at the kde base packages.
<libben> i dident choose to install them
<libben> and i dident hit aply changes
<_clint> what you got installed
<libben> and all suddenly kdebase is installed and kftpgrabber works
<libben> it does not pop in katapult though =(
<_clint> hey devilz_ , that should work right?
<devilz_> yes
<_clint> why have you tried it
<jpat|away> libben: nope works here
<libben> well it popped in katapult after restarting it, but whooa... upscaled icon
<jpat|away> yep :(
<devilz_> _clint i used suse
<devilz_> 1 day ago
<devilz_> :D
<kkathman> devilz_: suse....why did you switch?
<jpatrick> kkathman: Kubuntu's nicer
<devilz_> becouse hardisk i used for suse it was so loud i needed to change it
<devilz_> :D
<_clint> and?
<_clint> lol :|
<Latem> If I want to have windows XP on my master HD, and kubuntu on my 2nd (slave) HD, can I do this, and keep the windows bootloader (NTLOADER or whatever it called), or will I have to put GRUB?
<Latem> ive never done dual boot in any shape or form before
<_clint> yes latem
<devilz_> _clint, now i'm using just kubuntu
<_clint> devilz_:  I have tried many
<Latem> sorry _clint  i worded my question badly, yes I can do it; or yes I'll have to puyt GRUB?
<_clint> you don't have to install your boot loader to the other hard drive
<devilz_> _clint, and which you like most
<devilz_> ?
<_clint> no comment
<_clint> this dam laptop, its hard getting the right 1 for it, its a 2005 and a biatch :-)
<devilz_> hehe
<_clint> heck I dont' even know anymore devilz_ 
<Latem> I understand that I dont need a boot loader on my slave.  if I have Windows XP on my master already; and I put a second HD in and install Kubuntu on it; the Kubuntu installer will replace NTLOADER with GRUB AFAIK. Is there a way to keep NTLOADER, and after Kubuntu installation it will have 2 options (XP and Kubuntu)?
<Latem> maybe i dont understand how booting works =[
<devilz_> brb
<_clint> you can change in bios , what  hard driveyou want to boot
<_clint> hd0/ hd1  hd2 / hd3 etc
<libben> how do i fix so i can boot my winxp drive again?
<libben> i have it mounted in linux. and all that. but i cant get it to boot from grub
<libben> think it got a beating from bootloader
<Knowerrors> Anybody here using firestarter? I need help with it please...
<libben> but what happends if i try to fix it? wont linux and grub get removed?
<gsuveg> anyone use katapult ?
<_clint> libben: 
<jpatrick> gsuveg: me
<_clint> what hard drive is win xp on
<CarstenP> what is katapult?
<jpatrick> CarstenP: oh my
<jpatrick> CarstenP: item launcher for KDE
<_clint> you know, you can install Acronis Disk Director Suite 9
<_clint> it has a graphical OS Selector
<jpatrick> CarstenP: Press Alt-F2 and type 'katapult'
<libben> _clint: hda
<libben> and linux on hdb
<gsuveg> jpatrick: me dont in katapult list the skype, but is path
<libben> but i dont wich one has the bootloader
<gsuveg> jpatrick: have you idea ?
<jpatrick> gsuveg: you can't see Skype in it?
<gsuveg> dont
<libben> gsuveg: killall katapult
<gsuveg> on konsole can i start it
<gsuveg> libben: and ?
<libben> and alt+f2
<osh> any idea on why workrave will be updated? There's a version that doesn't require the gnomelibs now I think.
<libben> type katapult
<libben> and try again
<jpatrick> gsuveg: katapult looks for .desktop files
<gsuveg> lemme see
<gsuveg> jpatrick: i have it in menu
<libben> anyone wanna guide me some?
<libben> on my earlier Q about xp drive
<libben> just a few lines up
<libben> _clint got dissconected
<gsuveg> jpatrick: funny. its in kde menu, but dont in katapult
<libben> gsuveg: it looks for special desktop files in /usr/somewhere/bla/blah
<gsuveg> libben: ah. right
<libben> [19:57]  <Riddell> libben: it looks at .desktop files in /usr/share/applications, same as k-menu
<gsuveg> libben: thanks
<gsuveg> and what is the std dir ?
<libben> jpatrick: how can i create my own .desktop file?
<libben> i wanna make a azureus one =)
<jpatrick> libben: look in /usr/share/applications
<libben> jpatrick: i have
<libben> but what? i just copy one and edit its content?
<jpatrick> libben: yeah
<jpatrick> libben: they're just text files
<libben> or i can create one in the menu editor? and it will pop up in menu and then pop into katapult
<jpatrick> maybe
<kkathman> jpatrick:  you use katapult?
<libben> well, menu editor would place a desktop file when i create one? well that would be the logical thing =)
<bl3ssing> lhello everyone
<jpatrick> kkathman: SVN verison
<kkathman> jpatrick: I tried it, and just never really found it that useful, but I started using ksmoothdock and love it
<jpatrick> kkathman: I like KXDocker for docks
<jpatrick> kkathman: which is why I made a package for it: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1025
<kkathman> jpatrick: yah.. I think they are similar right?
<kkathman> I just happened upon ksmoothdock first I guess :)
<jpatrick> KXDocker is more like the Mac OSX one
<kkathman> jpatrick: parabolic?
<devilz_> (hd0,5) i dont understand this
<jpatrick> kkathman: has a few more thingys
<jpatrick> plugins etc
<kkathman> jpatrick: ksmoothdock seems to have everything I need, plugins, and customization..but I'll take a look :)
<kkathman> jpatrick: is the repos version the most current?
<kkathman> prolly not
<jpatrick> kkathman: out-dated verison in repos- mine (lastest) being reviewed
<wobster> if I'd simply install kde on ubuntu .. would that result in kubuntu?
<gsuveg> hm
<jpatrick> wobster: yes
<notech> need some help.. :)
<jjesse> wobster: install kubuntu-desktop
<gsuveg> whree search desktop files the katapult ?
<wobster> alright. thanks
<kkathman> jpatrick: I dont like parabolic tho...if its parabolic, icck
<gsuveg> usr/share/applnk/Internet isnt good
<Knowerrors> how do kxdocker, ksmoothdocker, kooldock compare ?
<notech> could someone help me plz :)
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: KoolDocks feature lacking imo
<kkathman> jpatrick: which one is the best to dowload...the tar.gz ?
<Knowerrors> so ksmoothdocker is best of the 3?
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: your opinion
<wobster> now that I'm here: I think I messed up my package-db when upgrading from hoary to breezy. for example I got some kernel-image in the database but synaptic says it wouldnt actually exist and synaptic totally locks up the X server with 100% cpuload when I select that for deinstallation. can I do something about it?
<kkathman> Knowerrors: I use ksmoothdock, its nice, but has a few graphical quirks occasionally
<jpatrick> kkathman: the tar.gz has the source, but there's a way to make a deb with the files
* chaoticgeek is away: Away at the moment
<gsuveg> where search desktop files the katapult ?
<notech> need some help configure vga card,if someone could help me,contact me thank u.
<Knowerrors> I tried kxdocker, used ALOT of cpu, I have Athlon xp 1800, and it was close to 90% cpu while rolling across the kxdocker icons
<bl3ssing> has need for speed any game for linux?
<libben> gsuveg: just right click on Kmenu on the left bottom
<libben> and choose menu editor
<libben> and make a new entry in there
<libben> and it will pop in katapult after u killed it and restarted it
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: only thing that put me off was that it would remove the network folders
<gsuveg> libben: not
<libben> ?
<gsuveg> libben: skype is in kde menu, but isnt in katapult after reload
<gsuveg> skype desktop is in usr/share/applnk/Internet/skype.destop
<Knowerrors> jpatrick: any way to improve resource usage/perfomance of kxdocker?
<libben> what was the command to update the db? 
<jpatrick> kkathman: get the tar and compile
<libben> so locate will find what i want
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: nope :(
<gsuveg> libben: hmm. have you idea ?
<libben> maybe. u could try make a new entry, that is named skype2 and then enter same values and then save it and kill and restart katapult
<jpatrick> kkathman: will be in Dapper probably end of weekend (I hope)
<gsuveg> libben: hmm?
<libben> hows it going?
<libben> working?
<bl3ssing> can anybody help me again? I can't watch my mpeg/wmv/avi/asf/div movies! :-( 
<CarstenP> bl3ssing: what player are you using?
<notech> Hi,i googled for any sites related to my vga card,find some but don't know how to configure my card,could someone help me?
<bl3ssing> which is the best ...? CarstenP ?
<notech> site i found: http://who.is.free.fr/wiki/?IGP%20340M
<bl3ssing> I have a lots ... but I want to find it the best!
<gsuveg> libben: not
<l3m> bl3ssing: mplayer 
<CarstenP> i found that kaffeine is very good.
<CarstenP> if you install the kaffeine-xine plugin
<libben> and u rightclicked on kmenu? and made a new entry and then clicked diskette icon(save) and restarted katapult?
<CarstenP> and then set the engine away from Gstreamer
<libben> what was the command to update the db? 
<libben> what was the command to update the db? so i can use locate properly?
<gsuveg> libben: yes. ist inst in katapult. i cant start with it
<bl3ssing> Media player (kaffeine? Noatun?)
<bl3ssing> l3m, ?
<Knowerrors> jpatrick: which file on that link you posted is the ubu deb of kxdocker?
<Knowerrors> I mean ksmoothdock
<notech> any help? :/
<bl3ssing> notech? what's the pb is botthering you?
<bl3ssing> tell to papa.
<bl3ssing> LOL
<bl3ssing> he's gone ...
<bl3ssing> too late.
<bl3ssing> good morning notech  ... what kind of pb. do you have?
<notech> :))))
<notech> hi
<bl3ssing> hheeehh
<bl3ssing> are you smilling? to me?
<bl3ssing> I can see your teeth ...
<bl3ssing> =))
<notech> i need to configure my integrated vga card in laptop
<bl3ssing> hihihi hhoho hehhheh
<bl3ssing> ok
<notech> i googled and found many sites about it
<bl3ssing> what kind of vga card do you have?
<bl3ssing> and ...?
<notech> i dont know how! :/ (i am new to linux)
<notech> ATI igp 345M on Sony Vaio
<bl3ssing> lol about you being  new. I'm new as well. =))))))))))))))))))
<bl3ssing> hahaahh
<bl3ssing> but ... didn't you install it ... I mean ... didn't the kubuntu installed it automatically?
<notech> http://who.is.free.fr/wiki/?IGP%20340M
<bl3ssing> cause mine works perfect (of course, it is a different one)
<bl3ssing> :-)
<notech> no
<bl3ssing> that's sad
<notech> i dont have 3d acceleration
<notech> and opengl
<bl3ssing> don't you have openGL?
<gsuveg> libben: hmm. have you more idea ?
<bl3ssing> that's bad
<bl3ssing> you can't even play a good game. :-)
<notech> found this site talking about xorg.. etc.. any ideas?
<bl3ssing> gsuveg, what kind of idea?
<notech> i am on kubuntu 5.10
<libben> not really. i got my azureus working with just adding it thru menu editor
<bl3ssing> me too notech 
<bl3ssing> well notech
<gsuveg> bl3ssing: why cant start skype with katapult
<bl3ssing> have you tried to install any repository ...?
<bl3ssing> what's katapult gsuveg ? :-)
<notech> no,dont know how
<bl3ssing> well ...
<notech> is that site bad?
<bl3ssing> !ubotu say to notech how to install any repositories
<ubotu> Not a clue, bl3ssing
<bl3ssing> :-)
<gsuveg> bl3ssing: why ask if you dont know what is katapult ?
<bl3ssing> LOL
<bl3ssing> GRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..............
<bl3ssing> bl3ssing's back...
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: that's just the source package
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: an MOTU will build and upload it later
<bl3ssing> gsuveg, ther's no pb. using katapult with skype
<notech> what repository i need to install? how?
<bl3ssing> I know skype's the best messenger ...
<bl3ssing> but ... it doesn't mean that it will work with katapult
<Knowerrors> jpatrick: whats different with that source vs the one on kde-look.org?
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: they're both the same
<bl3ssing> you might try the google ... for any solutions. I know this kubuntu channel might bring you more ideas/clues about how to use the skype ... but ... in this case, you'll need to ask the ubuntu ...
<alistair> hi room
<alistair> I've got a problem with my x-org, can someone please help?
<gsuveg> alistair: ask ;)
<alistair> When I start up, after the nvidia splash, my system instead of loading kdm, hangs on the battery test.
<alistair> so i press contrl-alt-f1
<alistair> and go to a command line...
<alistair> i login and try startx from my user account
<alistair> but i get an long error, and the end of it looks like this:
<alistair> "Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0"
<Knowerrors> jpatrick: I tried building using the source from kde-look.org, ./configure, make, sudo make install, didn't seem to install anything
<alistair> and it has alot fo things like that
<alistair> and then also in the error is
<alistair> "Fatal server error:  Caught signal 11.  Server aborting"
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: don't use just ./configure
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: it's "./configure --prefix=/usr"
<alistair> The only thing I changed on my x-conf file recently was to enable translucency..
<adamti91> whos the smartest kubuntu instlal in here
<adamti91> i need that much help
<alistair> can someone help me?
<bl3ssing> is there any DCC/eMule++ for Kubuntu?
<jpatrick> adamti91: what?
<adamti91> install issues
<adamti91> cant access tty? dropps to shell
<gsuveg> bl3ssing: are you kiddin?
<Knowerrors> jpatrick: thx will try that... exactly as you put it
<CarstenP> bl3ssing: i heard of amule and xmule
<bl3ssing> gsuveg, why shall I be kidding?
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: first remove what you have installed
<adamti91> jpatrick
<adamti91> i pmed you
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: 'sudo make uninstall'
<Knowerrors> jpatrick: how do I do that?
<alistair> :|  if someone has time, please help.  I need this machine for work.
<alistair> http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=1866.0
<jpatrick> adamti91: really?
<Knowerrors> I just trashed the folder jpatrick 
<adamti91> IMed
<adamti91> yaeh 
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: recover it
<alistair> pm me if u can.  thanks in advance-  fish.  The only thing I changed on my x-conf file recently was to enable translucency..
<alistair> * firephoto has quit IRC (Connection reset by peer)
<alistair> <adamti91> whos the smartest kubuntu instlal in here
<alistair> * firephoto_ has quit IRC ("#kde Konversation!")
<alistair> <adamti91> i need that much help
<alistair> <alistair> can someone help me?
<alistair> <bl3ssing> is there any DCC/eMule++ for Kubuntu?
<alistair> <jpatrick> adamti91: what?
<alistair> <adamti91> install issues
<alistair> <adamti91> cant access tty? dropps to shell
<alistair> <gsuveg> bl3ssing: are you kiddin?
<adamti91> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<alistair> <Knowerrors> jpatrick: thx will try that... exactly as you put it
<alistair> * hippie has joined #kubuntu
<alistair> <CarstenP> bl3ssing: i heard of amule and xmule
<jpatrick> flood!
<adamti91> lol
<adamti91> jpatrick
<adamti91> i imed you in IRC
<jpatrick> :/ oh thank god for that
<bl3ssing> helppppppppppppppppppppp
<bl3ssing> I can't run ADEPT again ... why?
<CarstenP> bl3ssing: this happens to me sometimes too, sometimes it crashed
<bl3ssing> I've tried all the commands I know: sudo kill -9 8588; ps aux | grep adept; sudo passwd -l root, but nothing.
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: simply do: './configure --prefix=/usr' then 'make' (you won't have to recompile) and make install
<bl3ssing> lol CarstenP 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<jpatrick> adamti91: I'm sending you stuff :/
<adamti91> thanks
<adamti91> not getting it
<adamti91> you  AIM
<CarstenP> bl3ssing: what does ps aux | grep adept say?
<jpatrick> :|
<jpatrick> My Jabber's: jpatrick@kdetalk.net
<adamti91> thanks
<adamti91> ill uh
<adamti91> go get a jabber i guess
<bl3ssing> CarstenP,  ... is's saying ... marius   13077  0.0  0.1   3064   756 pts/4    R+   22:50   0:00 grep adept
<adamti91> yahoo or AIM
<adamti91> ?
<jpatrick> nah
<CarstenP> this is the only line?
<bl3ssing> yeap
<bl3ssing> that's right.
<CarstenP> bl3ssing: then there is no running adept process.
<adamti91> lemme get my jabber plugin for trill:
<bl3ssing> but ... what can I do to be able to run it?
<adamti91> nvm its pro
<bl3ssing> cause I can't install my files ...
<jpatrick> adamti91: Trillian sucks at IRC
<adamti91> yeh
<adamti91> its fine in misticrier and other chats
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: how's it going?
<bl3ssing> adamti91, why are you speaking so ugly in a public channel?
* adamti91 downloads mirc fast
<bl3ssing> go talk like this when you're alone ... but not here. ;-)
<bl3ssing> or at least, you got a wall in back of the yard ... :-)
<adamti91> ugly?
<bl3ssing> bad ...
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> lol
<bl3ssing> just kidding.
<adamti91> ah
<adamti91> sorry
<bl3ssing> heheheh
* adamti91 runs and hides
<bl3ssing> ugly is the yard and wall
<bl3ssing> I can't run ADEPT again ... why?
<bl3ssing> helppppppppppppppppppppp
<LjL> bl3ssing: what does "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" tell you this time
<bl3ssing> pls, my chicken has HB5
<jpatrick> bl3ssing: what errors does it give?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<adamti91> mirc wont connect :(
<bl3ssing> LjL, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/438106
<bl3ssing> :-(
<bl3ssing> you're again here to save me.
<bl3ssing> :-)
<jpatrick> adamti91: what is the problem?
<LjL> bl3ssing: so, "ps aux | grep adept" gives you nothing? are you sure you haven't Adept, Synaptic, apt-get, aptitude or something like that already running?
<adamti91> jpatrick
<adamti91> anything?
<adamti91>  [15:47]  adamti91: I install, go through normal blue screen installation uglieness
<adamti91>  [15:47]  adamti91: then
<adamti91>  [15:47]  adamti91: restart like it says it will
<adamti91>  [15:47]  adamti91: and choose kubuntu from grup menu
<adamti91>  [15:48]  adamti91: and the bar comes up, says loading modules-OK
<robotgeek> adamti91: what are you trying to do
<adamti91> [15:48]  adamti91: then
<adamti91> [15:49]  adamti91: initializing /dev shows
<adamti91> [15:49]  adamti91: and then it drops to command line entry
<robotgeek> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and nalioth
<adamti91> [15:49]  adamti91: and says:
<adamti91> [15:52]  adamti91: ALERT! /dev/sde3 does not exist
<adamti91>  dropping to a shell!
<adamti91> 
<bl3ssing> maybe I have the aptitude opened
<adamti91> 
<adamti91>  BusyBox v1.00-pre10 (Debian 20040623-1ubuntu22) built in shell (ash)
<adamti91>  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<bl3ssing> I'll try to close all of them.
<adamti91> and i cant do anything
<adamti91> any help?
<bl3ssing> how can I see all the processes are opened into my computer?
<jpatrick> hmm :/
<LjL> bl3ssing: you can't use a program that accesses APT while another one is running
<bl3ssing> it is enough the CTRL+ESC key?
<LjL> bl3ssing: yes, or type "ps aux"
<jpatrick> adamti91: must be a bad C
<robotgeek> adamti91: wth are you filling the channel with crap. get a different client?
<jpatrick> CD*
<adamti91> huh robotgeek?
<LjL> adamti91: please read the channel topic
<bl3ssing> if I want to close any of the processes, how can I do it?
<robotgeek> adamti91: your client was filling the channel with crap
<adamti91> i as coppying from my IM that didnt work
<adamti91> sorry
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell adamti91 about pastebin
<LjL> bl3ssing: "kill -s 9 ProcessNumber", where "ProcessNumber" is the first column in the "ps aux" output
<bl3ssing> ubotu: tell adamti91 about pastebin
<LjL> bl3ssing: or, you can just ctrl+esc and kill from there
<bl3ssing> kool ... LjL I'll try both of them.
* robotgeek tht adamti91 was a troll
<bl3ssing> :-)
<adamti91> well im off to chance my boot command
<adamti91> to /dev/hda3
<bl3ssing> I did it LjL ... easy easy ... I'll start to learn.
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> Thanks bro ... again.
<LjL> ;)
<bl3ssing> God richly bless you.
<bl3ssing> gr ... many things of to think of here .... ;)
<bl3ssing> but it is ok.
<bl3ssing> now ... LjL , can you help me in another thing, pls? I'd love to install my codecs so that I can run the mpeg/mpg/avi/dvi ... files. Can I?
<jpatrick> bl3ssing: yes
<jpatrick> install gstreamer-0.8-plugins
<bl3ssing> they are allready installed.
<bl3ssing> jpatrick, anything else?
<bl3ssing> :)
<bl3ssing> thanks for helping me.
<LjL> bl3ssing: yes, you can, read the RestrictedFormat article, makes it quite easy
<LjL> bl3ssing: basically, just install everything that begins with "gstreamer-0.8-" ;)
<LjL> bl3ssing: that includes gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse , if you really want most formats... you must have the Multiverse (as well as the Universe) repository enabled, of course
<libben> anyone wanna help me with my xp partition? i had winxp installed before i installed linux on my new 200 gb seagate... now ive mounted windows hda to /media/windows but i cant looad windows from grub. think the grub was overwriting the mbr on my xp drive. and what will happend if i try to fix this? my grub will stop work? and i need livecd to fix it?
<Kibou> you can't boot into windows?
<libben> nope. not when i tried to edit the grub for it.. and i tried all hda,1 hda,0 and so on that my hda had
<Kibou> so windows doesn't show up in the grub boot loader screen, right?
<bl3ssing> great LjL , I'll do my best.
<bl3ssing> :)
<bl3ssing> thanks ...
<libben> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5052
<libben> Kibou: not in grub no. but ive tried to boot it manually with the right parm
<libben> i think its because mbr
<Kibou> what does your menu.lst in /boot/grub say?
<mymayer> i just installed kubuntu, iam used to debian. Somehow i have locked me out, he is not accepting my root password rigth after the installation. What to do ? Boot in safe mode and than gain access ?
<mymayer> Dont ask me, what happend. I did the normal installation, no erros. Just login as root is impossible
<rob_melb> hmm what do I use to login/passwd to kubuntu live cd
<mymayer> ?
<libben> Kibou: right now its default one
<libben> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5053
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell mymayer about sudo
<libben> and this was my partitions http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5052
<Kibou> look at the stuff starting at line 38
<Kibou> uncomment that and you have an entry for windows in grub
<libben> yeah i know.
<libben> but i cant get it to load.
<libben> even when i set the entrys for my drive in there
<jef> help meh
<luxoculta> oixx
<libben> and i think it has to do with my f**d up mbr on my xp drive. that starts linux also
<luxoculta> hey guys
<libben> well i think i putted the linux mbr on the xp part 
<jef> I just installed kubuntu. It never asked for root password. whats ze deal
<Kibou> if grub pops up it's probably on the mbr of the first drive, yea
<libben> jef: no root
<jef> ?
<libben> !tell jef about root
<luxoculta> if you try to do somrhin g in wich you dont have permissin 
<Kibou> but you still should be able to boot windows in grub
<luxoculta> it wil  ask!1
<libben> if u look in my partitions table
<libben> Kibou: ^^ 
<libben> what should i type in the hd0,1 section
<jef> no root thats crazy
<Kibou> hda1 = hd0,0
<_martin> Help a nOOb out please... I just installed ScummVM and downloaded "Beneath a steel sky". It seems to have put some package in the var/cache/apt/archives folder. How to I proceed to install or compile the archive or whatever you do to get to work?
<Kibou> it's still like in your menu.lst.. just uncomment the windows stuff
<_martin> What?
<libben> jef u can get root if u want.
<Flying_Eagle> when im hunting a bug in kcontrol and need help. should i ask in #kde-devel or kubuntu-dev?
<bl3ssing> I'm having a Party, a Party for 2, ... a party, a Party for 2.
<bl3ssing> :-)
<wtfzorz> im likeing kubuntu
<CarstenP> me too!
<wtfzorz> should I selece linux-686 in Adept or just leave it
<wtfzorz> I used i386 cd iso
<wtfzorz> select*
<CarstenP> i have no idea 
* CarstenP kubuntu noob
<l3m> _martin: the game is in /usr/share/games
<l3m> _martin: just open scummvm, "add game" and point in to /usr/share/games/....
<l3m> _martin: err, actuall /usr/games
<seth_k|lappy> wtfzorz, what proc do you have?
<l3m> _martin: /usr/games/queen/queen for flight of the amazon queen
<l3m> and so on
<seth_k|lappy> Flying_Eagle, I'd try #kde, not #kde-devel
<Flying_Eagle> theres somebody just helping me in kde-devel
<luxoculta> hey 
<luxoculta> i need some help with "Konversation"
<luxoculta> how do i see the channels list! sorry !nOOb!
<luxoculta> ?
<fatejudger> is Kubuntu going to have the new Gstreamer 0.10 packages as soon as the source is released?
<LjL> luxoculta: what channel list?
<LjL> luxoculta: Windows / Channel list for <networks>?
<luxoculta> the channels list on the "Konverstion" 
<LjL> yeah, listing what?
<LjL> which channels do you want listed?
<Riddell> fatejudger: in dapper yes
<luxoculta> all those wich are registered in this server
<mayer> are that nvidia drivers for a 64bit system only, or just for the AMD64 prozessor ? :NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-7676-pkg2.run 
<LjL> luxoculta: then it's the command I said. however, be aware that you'll very easily be disconnected
<fatejudger> Riddell: what about Breezy?
<Riddell> fatejudger: no, breezy was released some time ago
<fatejudger> Riddell: well gstreamer 0.8 sucks, and I'm not too sure about getting Dapper
<luxoculta> thanks 
<fatejudger> Riddell: isn't Dapper supposed to be very unstable?
<LjL> fatejudger: until it's released, yeah
<Riddell> fatejudger: yes (but not as unstable as breezy was during development)
<fatejudger> Riddell: I figured that, Breezy was all about adding features, Dapper seems to be more about making them work right
<libben> Kibou: when i choose hd0,0 i get NTDLR is missing
<libben> and isnt that a file in c:\ 
<libben> anyone knows what to do
<libben> ?
<fatejudger> Riddell: Exactly how unstable is Dapper though? Can it be used for normal operations without worrying too much about huge data loss and the like?
<robotgeek> fatejudger: not recommended if you need support
<fatejudger> I can figure most things out on my own
<am> when i run sudo apt-get update
<am> i get this
<am> W: GPG error: ftp://fr.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<am> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<fatejudger> !gpgerror
<ubotu> fatejudger: Are you smoking crack?
<Kibou> hmm
<fatejudger> damn, I know that one
<LjL> !gpgerr
<ubotu> methinks gpgerr is If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*
<fatejudger> yes, there you go
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> why can't they spell it out?
<fatejudger> stupid ubotu
<fatejudger> I thought gpgerr referred to a wiki entry
<LjL> ubotu no, gpgerr is a GPG-related error that sometimes occur when accessing the Ubuntu archives; it can usually be solved by typing "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*" (without the quotes!) in a terminal
<ubotu> LjL: okay
<Riddell> fatejudger: flight-1 is fine
<Mitja> Does btdownloadcurses sometimes set a device as read only?
<libben> anyone knows how i fix my xp partition?
<libben> it says NTDLR is missing when i try to boot windows
<Mitja> libben: boot with xp cd, press R. then fixboot c: and fixmbr
<fatejudger> Riddell: my sound card has pretty bad support in gstreamer 0.8 which I know has been fixed in the devel 0.9 released, so I might try flight-1
<fatejudger> Riddell: thanks
<LjL> fatejudger: perhaps we could get it in backports
<LjL> fatejudger: you should probably try asking, even though it's probably a too big piece of software to be backported
<Riddell> fatejudger: flight-1 has no gstreamer changes, wait for flight-2
<fatejudger> Riddell: okay, I will then
<fatejudger> LjL: gstreamer being backported would be great
<Kibou> fixmbr overwrites the mbr and grub gets lost
<fatejudger> LjL: I know I'm not the only one who's mad at gstreamer 0.8
<am> ubotu: erm...that didn't really fix it :)
<ubotu> am: Are you on ritalin?
<am> ah its a bot
<fatejudger> lol
<LjL> fatejudger: well the way to (try to) make it happen is to make a backports request ;-) that is, of course, *after* it's been released in Dapper, since Riddel said it isn't yet..
<am> fatejudger: yeh that didn't work
<fatejudger> am: I think you have to restart or wait a few minutes
<am> oh ok
<fatejudger> LjL: like you said though, I think it's too big to be backported
<CarstenP> what sound kernel module is currently loaded on my machine?
<LjL> fatejudger: possibly, but trying won't hurt
<fatejudger> LjL: you're absolutely right
<bl3ssing> how're you people?
<am> i'll restart then...seems odd though
<fatejudger> LjL: is there somewhere you have to make the request?
<am> never have to do that before
<fatejudger> am: then wait a few minutes
<fatejudger> am: apt has to register the changes or something
<LjL> fatejudger: yes, go to ubuntuforums.org and follow the "Backports" forum, you'll find a specific sub-forum for backports requests
<am> oh ok
<bl3ssing> as about me ... I'm ok. Installing my video codecs through Adept. ... Thanks for asking. Has anybody asked me ... anything about how I'm doing? :-))
<fatejudger> LjL: ok, I'll remember to do that when 0.10 comes out
<mayer> how to install the kernel-sources ?
<LjL> sudo aptitude install linux-source-2.6.12
<wtfzorz> I removed i386 kernel and installed k7. How can I remove i386 from grub
<LjL> wtfzorz: it was removed automatically when uninstalling i386 for me
<LjL> wtfzorz: but anyway, you may *carefully* edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<libben> Mitja: will that screw something up with grub and my linux priority?
<wtfzorz> do i need to do anything like w/ lilo
<mayer> LjL: iam trying to install the Nforce 3 drivers for linux. when i download and run the binary, he fails and says i need the kernel-source. What is to do now ?
<Mitja> libben: it might, I can't give you any warranty
<LjL> wtfzorz: you mean running grub, like you used to run "lilo" after changing the config? if that's what you mean, then the answer is no
<wtfzorz> great
<libben> but then i just boot with livecd? =)
<Mitja> libben: probably you won't see grub or anymore after that
<Mitja> *or lilo
<LjL> mayer: i haven't the slightest idea, but installing linux-source-2.6.12 would probably be the most reasonable thing to try
<libben> yeah, but that i wont wanna do...
<libben> i just wanna be able to boot my xp again
<mayer> LjL: it didnt work
<wtfzorz> i forgot. is the fgl driver for ati in adept ati's or something else
<mayer> LjL:  how to get my current kernel version ?
<LjL> mayer: "uname -r"
<Mitja> libben: somehow reconfigure grub for it to be able to see windows installation
<Mitja> libben: it will add it to the list
<LjL> mayer: you could try installing the kernel header... "apt-cache search linux-headers"
<mayer> LjL: No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; this means that the installer will need to compile a new kernel interface.
<mayer> LjL: what could that mean ?
<Mitja> libben: or forget it, the thing you mentioned is windows thing, not grub's
<LjL> mayer: look, i've never installed that driver, so i'm just guessing... but that doesn't sound like an error, rather something that's normal
<mayer> yes
<mayer> but then
<mayer> Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel.  Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files
<mayer>          for your kernel; on Red Hat Linux systems, for example, be sure you have the 'kernel-source' rpm installed.  If you know the correct
<mayer>          kernel source files are installed, you may specify the kernel source path with the '--kernel-source-path' commandline option.
<mayer> LjL:  SORRY
<mayer> SORRY
<libben> Mitja: ?
<libben> so what do i do?
<mayer> i didnt want to do that, iam sorry guys
<LjL> mayer: hmm, after installing linux-source, you should have a file /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<LjL> mayer: you must bunzip2 and untar that file, to actually get the sources installed
<LjL> mayer: cd /usr/src; tar jxf linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<mayer> LjL: wow..what a help. Thank you very much
<Mitja> libben: find out if you can reinstall grub after you fix windows loader
<mayer> LjL: didnt helped
<mayer> test
<mymayer> LjL: can i pm you for pasting to i think important lines ?
<LjL> mymayer: yes, but why not just use the pastebin... or, another alternative is to use the channel #flood
<Aaden> anyone know if kubuntu will work correctly w/ ati cards
<LjL> mymayer: but, really, i don't think i can be of much help with installing that specific driver...
<LjL> Aaden: they say nvidia usually work better, but, yes
<LjL> !tell aaden about ati
<Aaden> thank you
<Aaden> but get this
<LjL> ?
<Aaden> w/ my ati card when i have it installed and i install breezy it just freezes me at a black screen when it trys to boot up
<Aaden> if i take it out
<Aaden> reinstall
<Aaden> it works fine 
<Aaden> =\
<LjL> hm you'd have to ask to someone else, i have neither an ati nor an nvidia, and know almost zilch about graphics cards...
<Aaden> oh darn..
* apachelogger isn't here, but don't cry, he'll be back
<LjL> you could try in #ubuntu as well
<Aaden> ehhh
<LjL> yeah, i know
<Aaden> geez this is really making my day
* Aaden crys
<am>  GPG error: http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<am> hi guys, still getting these
<am> any ideas?
<am> removed ~.gpg 
<am> etc..
<am> ran apt-get update
<LjL> perhaps try with another mirror? maybe the french one is having problems
<robotgeek> !gpgERR
<ubotu> well, gpgerr is a GPG-related error that sometimes occur when accessing the Ubuntu archives; it can usually be solved by typing "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*" (without the quotes!) in a terminal
<LjL> robotgeek: been through that
<am> robotgeek: yeh done that already thanks
<robotgeek> heh,sorry
<am> anyone got a european mirror they know is workign ?
<LjL> it.
<LjL> is working for me
<am> hmm
<am> i'm running PPC could that make a difference ?
<LjL> just change all your "fr." into "it." in /etc/sources.list to use it
<LjL> no idea honestly
<wtfzorz> how can I change icon size
<am> Err ftp://it.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release.gpg
<am>   PASS failed, server said: Login incorrect.
<LjL> ftp?
<goldino> hi all
<LjL> no, use gttp mirrors, am
<LjL> s/gttp/http/
<am> LjL: YAY!! it works
<am> silly french :P
<wtfzorz> these icons r huge
<am> too busy rioting to maintain their servers
<dubettier> hi, is it possible to save my config on usb disk or hard disk when I use kubuntu livecd
<ninHer> hi all
<LjL> am: ;-)
<LjL> am: but you should try french *http* mirrors anyway, if they're faster for you... just don't use ftp
<libben> LjL: libben: no there is a better way. use a live cd like knoppix or ubuntu live and mount ur partitions, chroot them, then grub-install again to fix ur mbr and install the bootloader
<libben> i got that message from ubuntu
<libben> anyone in here wanna help me when i boot with livecd?
<am> LjL: cheers
<mymayer> which is the best way to mount a partition of my debian server ? using NFS or smb ?
<dubettier> I want to save my  personnal data somewhere (on a usb key for example), when using kubuntu livecd. Is it possible ?
<darkrad> hello
<darkrad> anybody help me with mysql ?
<darkrad> need to install it
<darkrad> how should i get version 5.0 installed?
<darkrad> can i use apt-get?
<fatejudger> darkrad: probably
<thompa> is anybody using encryption stuff in kmail, know how to set it up?
<CarstenP> darkrad: i would try it
<CarstenP> darkrad: perhaps you could use adept?
<darkrad> i added dotdeb repository source
<darkrad> adept?
<CarstenP> under system ? the packet manager?
<darkrad> kynaptic
<fatejudger> darkrad: do you use Hoary?
<darkrad> ya
<fatejudger> darkrad: you should probably dist-upgrade
<darkrad> hmm
<darkrad> something that can be done auto?
<fatejudger> yes
<darkrad> how?
<fatejudger> !tell darkrad about Breezy
<darkrad> hmm
<darkrad> so if i don'0t have synaptics i can't use the pack manager?
<darkrad> i have kynaptics
<Riddell> kynaptic in hoary, adept in breezy
<darkrad> ya, talking about the breezy upgrade guide
<Riddell> use kynaptic
<darkrad> Open up Synaptic Package Manager 
<darkrad>  Change your repositories to look for Breezy
<Riddell> although it doesn't have a sources.list editor so you'll need to do that by hand or with synaptic
<darkrad> how to do that?
<osh> darkrad: I did the upgrade dance. Worked like a charm for me. Basically I just replaced the word hoary with the word breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list and typed "sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude upgrade"
<kkathman> darkrad: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<kkathman> thats all you need to know actually
<darkrad> ok, doing
<cl3> hello all..  how do I change the sound card in kubuntu?
<Mars^> Hi
<Mars^> I have a little problem
<Mars^> Cause i have AMD athlon 64 2800+ processor
<mymayer> which is the best/fastes way to mount a partition of my debian server? NFS or smb or smth other? This mount should be like a "real" partition on my desktop machine..
<mymayer> Mars^: is kubuntu freezing ?
<cl3> is there a way to chg my sound card mod - the nm256 mod is not working?
<cl3> its an old tp390 laptop
<cl3> I had vector linux on it and the sound worked with a CS4232 mod..
#kubuntu 2005-12-01
<Mars^^> No problem is that i installed version for PC (Intel x86) install
<Mars^^> despite the fact i have ADM64
<Mars^^> What schould i do now?
<mymayer> h, no comment :)
<mymayer> no idea
<Mars^^> ye same me
<Mars^^> stupid situation
<Mars^^> i noticed today that i have AMD 64
<Mars^^> looks like i will have to reinstall whole system
<nalioth> Mars^^: stick with x86
<fatejudger> Mars^^: maybe you should pay attention next time
<mymayer> u noticed TODAY that you have a other CPU ?
<cl3> anyone no if there is a config prgm to change soundcards in kubuntu aka sndconfig?
<nalioth> you'll have nothing but trouble getting flash, w32codecs and other commercial things to run on amd64
<nalioth> Mars^: use the 686 kernel and you'll be fine
<nalioth> Mars^: you'll have nothing but trouble getting flash, w32codecs and other commercial things to run on amd64
<cl3> geez...............................
<fatejudger> nalioth: is it really that bad?
<Mars^^> so ehat is better
<Mars^^> reinstallin whole system?
<fatejudger> Mars^^: you have to get the amd64 version
<fatejudger> Mars^^: there is no other option
<nalioth> Mars^: first: i just got here. what are you wanting to do with your bot?
<nalioth> box?
<nalioth> fatejudger: do you not see all the pissed off people in #ubuntu when they find out they cant run their a/v stuff except in a chroot?
<Mars^^> you mean what?
<nalioth> Mars^: if you expect to run any audio video or flash on your hardware, use the 686 kernel (unless you are familiar with 32-bit chroots)
<Mars^^> I dont speak english well so i have problems with understandng :] 
<fatejudger> nalioth: lol, I don't go to #ubuntu
<Mars^^> I use i686 kernel
<Mars^^> no
<Mars^^> sorry
<Mars^^> 386
<fatejudger> nalioth: I'm guessing more than one has gone back to Windows
<nalioth> fatejudger: flash, w32codecs and the java plugin for firefox dont work too well on amd64. there are other things that dont work too well either
<fatejudger> nalioth: is it just for firefox or for Konq too?
<nalioth> fatejudger: idk, but Mars^ can use the 686 kernel if he's got more than 768mb ram, and he'll be fine
<Mars^^> but isnt it better to use 64 os for my 64 processor
<fatejudger> Mars^^: that's what he said
<Mars^^> isnt it slower with os for 32?
<fatejudger> nalioth: as a programmer, I don't see how a 64 bit processor is any faster
<nalioth> Mars^: you may use either one, with no 'slow-downs'
<berkes> evening
<fatejudger> nalioth: it just has bigger memory addresses
<berkes> any pointers to where I can get a working/nice repository with mplayer?
<Lord_Athur> hi
<Mars^^> so another stuid question- how to change kernel for 683?
<Mars^^> 6*
<pv_> does konqueror have bookmark autocompletion (as in Gnome's Epiphany browser), or is it planned?
<nalioth> Mars^: use adept
<Mars^^> and look for the kernel?
<Lord_Athur> hi
<darkrad> what's NFS?
<Mars^^> Need for speed :] 
<darkrad> lol
<Lord_Athur> is there a guide to learn how to make programs in ubuntu and kubuntu?
<nalioth> Mars^: find linux-image  2.6.12 -blah- 686
<fatejudger> Lord_Athur: if you're asking that, you probably shouldn't be writing programs in the first place
<mymayer> Mars^ just a tip : I`ve just installed kubuntu on my AMD64 3000 and it freezes cause of the "poerdown" service...
<darkrad> If your only internet connection is via an ndiswrapper wireless card you can temporarily use the old kernel from the grub menu in order to download the files needed
<darkrad> what's that mean?
<darkrad> how can be done?
<Lord_Athur> fatejudger, then where can I learn more about it?
* Food is back.
<fatejudger> Lord_Athur: go to your local college?
<Mars^^> nalioth, linux-686 is it this ?
<fatejudger> Mars^^: just save yourself the trouble and download the AMD64 iso
<Mars^^> Yes but it will take ages to restore everything i have on my PC now
<nalioth> Mars^^: i run powerpc, i'm not familiar with the naming of intel/amd kernels
<Mars^^> ok
<Mars^^> so i see i will reinstall my os :] 
<darkrad> fate, what's the grub menu?
<fatejudger> darkrad: it's a kernel boot menu
<darkrad> how to use it?
<darkrad> probably i will need after the update
<Lord_Athur> there are more of one talking in the channel, may I ask you something by a query?
<darkrad> since ndsiwrapper could not work
<Lord_Athur> fatejudger, shall I talk to you by query?
<Foodcoman> I have an off topic questions associated to playing DVD's!  Anyone know the offtopic channel?
<nalioth> #kubuntu-offtopic 
<robotgeek> Foodcoman: #ubuntu-offtopic/#kubuntu-offtopic
<berkes> Foodcoman: try mplayer. Mplayer is not Free in the pure sense, but at least it Just Works :)
<Foodcoman> berkes:  Thanks
<Foodcoman> Wireless connection issue to my laptop just now.  sorry.
<Foodcoman> I was looking for libdvdcss2.
<berkes> its a b!tch to get to work, mplayer, because it is so horribly supported in ubuntu, but once running, its a relief.
<MrFaber> Hi all
<MrFaber> Is there any wlan expert out there?
<Foodcoman> Not I but I just made some headway.
<Foodcoman> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<Foodcoman> Thinkpad R52
<Foodcoman> things work fine from the command line.
<Meaulnes> anyone use vpnc to connect to a cisco vpn? or anyone have any experience getting the cisco vpn client working?
<osh> MrFaber: Just ask. If someone knows they'll answer.
<berkes> Foodcoman: same laptop here :)
<MrFaber> osh: thanks :)
<MrFaber> Ok, I have da D-Link DWL-650+ WLAN PCMCIA-Card
<MrFaber> It is recongnized through ubuntu but I can't get it to run without and especially with encryption
<MrFaber> I have installed the wpapacket
<MrFaber> but I don't know which driver to choose
<MrFaber> all seems to fail
<nalioth> MrFaber: dont even bother trying to run with WEP or mac filtering, there is lots of trouble in those areas
<MrFaber> never do this
<MrFaber> Only tried to use WPA :D
<MrFaber> WLAN without it makes no sense
<MrFaber> imho :)
<Fillado> :)
<Fillado> you can also crack WEP pretty easily
<MrFaber> Fillado: thats wyh I tried to use WPA
<alistair> can someone help with an x-config problem?
<alistair> *groan*  please..
<Fillado> ok i'll try :)
<alistair> thanks :D
<alistair> I tried enabling shaddows and translucency..  and it totaly screwed up my x configuration
<Fillado> oh
<Fillado> don't have a clue about that :D
<alistair> so i reconfigured x, and removed my nvidia-glx drivers...
<alistair> so i have x running, but I can't re-install my drivers.
<Fillado> hmm
<alistair> i can get nvidia-glx, but i can't get glx-dev, which i need to run the config file
<alistair> any ideas?
<Fillado> type nvidia-glx-config enable
<squidbullets> nalioth you got your ears on?
<MrFaber> alistair: I am pretty sure that you don't need the dev package
<Fillado> that runs the config file and writes to xorg.conf
<nalioth> squidbullets: always for you
<alistair> ehh.
<alistair> i'll try it Fillado
<alistair> but i think it had an error
<Fillado> ok
<squidbullets> what is the offtopic handle, again?
<nalioth> #kubuntu-offtopic 
<alistair> Fillado: it sais it modified my xconf file, but i think it'll have an error when i reboot.
<alistair> i'll be back in a few minutes( depending on if i have to reset x again )
<NeoFax12> I set the root passwd to use Automatix.  How do I remove it so I can use sudoed programs?
<sobersabre> is there a superkaramba 0.37 for kubuntu already compiled ?
<LjL> sobersabre: not in the standard reps
<nalioth> NeoFax12: the root passwed is the least of your problems if you used automatix
<nalioth> NeoFax12: your sudo abilities should not be affected by having a root account
<sobersabre> I don't need the standard repo, i need it compiled.. I am lazy bone...
<nalioth> sobersabre: it is easy to compile
<NeoFax12> nalioth: Why do you say that about Automatix?
<nalioth> NeoFax12: automatix has a long history of breaking k/ubuntu boxes
<nalioth> NeoFax12: i speak from experience, i volunteer in #ubuntu and here to help people
<nalioth> and have seen may broken machines due to automatix
<mymayer> which is the best "solutions" for an "winamp" app in kubuntu ?
<robotgeek> NeoFax12: did you not read the automatix post, and saw that it enabled root?
<nalioth> mymayer: xmms is a clone of winamp
<ClayG> What is a program that can convert an .mpg(already in dvd format a+v) into a dvd and structure it so as well
<NeoFax12> robotgeek: I id, but I didn't think it would break it as bad as it did.
<robotgeek> NeoFax12: i am not quite sure how you would undo creating the root user
<robotgeek> sorry
<nalioth> NeoFax12: the root pass is the least of your problems.
<nalioth> NeoFax12: your sudo should still work fine
<NeoFax12> nalioth: I cannot use adept anymore due to this
<nalioth> NeoFax12: then open a konsole and let apt-get or aptitude rescue you
<frank23> ClayG: dvdauthor maybe but I don't know the details
<ClayG> Thanks, I'll check into that
<NeoFax12> nalioth: That would be good if I didn't have over 100 packages to update.
<nalioth> NeoFax12: aptitude or apt-get will update them all at once
<^rob^> hi
<^rob^> is there a way to get info from blank cd? - i want to see if there is a blank cd in the writter or not! 
<NeoFax12> nalioth: Would it be possible to sudo sux - then adept to install packages?
<nalioth> NeoFax12: sudo what?
<nalioth> if you said sudo su, that is redundant, use "sudo -i"
<NeoFax12> nalioth: sudo sux - will put you into a root account with X capability.
<nalioth> NeoFax12: i have no idea what that is, 'kdesu' should be used for kde things
<NeoFax12> nalioth: Could I just delete out the password out of /etc/passwd so root is blank again?
<nalioth> NeoFax12: i'm not sure how passwords work, perhaps ask in #ubuntu 
<NeoFax12> Thanks!
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
* Food is back.
<Lord_Athur> hi
<Knowerrors> what firewall (iptables config tool) do people use here
<Knowerrors> ?
<stupendo44> Knowerrors: I use KMyFirewall
<Lord_Athur> I'm sorry I don't use a firewall
<Lord_Athur> and what anti-virus do toy use stupendo44?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: the article i sent you yestern didnt help ?
<stupendo44> I'm not using an anti-virus, but once Avast comes out with their Linux version, I will probably use their's. That's what I use on Windows
<Knowerrors> yeah, Ive been too lazy too delve into the advanced parts of it... but I think iptables was messed up to start with
<Knowerrors> I tried firestarter
<Knowerrors> which completely locked out in/out everything
<Knowerrors> and couldn't change rules on it
<nalioth> stupendo44: there are no virusses for linux
<redguy> nalioth: is that true?
<Knowerrors> so I uninstalled firestarter and iptables
<stupendo44> nalioth: I know that, but it's a possibility...
<Knowerrors> and then just reinstalled iptables
<stupendo44> viruses can be written for linux, they just won't be as dangerous or spread as easily
<stupendo44> there's nothing on linux to prevent viruses from deleting user files and contacting a host over the internet. Unless you set up a firewall for the latter.
<nalioth> stupendo44: the main reason linux has clamav (and now avast) is to protect their windows using associates from any virusses they may send on in their email/p2p
<stupendo44> nalioth: that's doesn't even make sense..
<nalioth> stupendo44: linux users use clamav to scan their incoming files, so they dont send them on to windows users via email or p2p
<nalioth> stupendo44: there are no known viruses for linux
<stupendo44> nalioth: I suppose that makes sense
<stupendo44> nalioth: right, but there can be...
<stupendo44> nalioth: don't you agree?
<nalioth> stupendo44: i can walk outside and have a airplane fall on me, too
<Knowerrors> nalioth: do you know anything about kernel settings for iptables?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: i do not
<stupendo44> nalioth: it's not very hard to write a program in RealBasic that exhibits virus-like activity
<stupendo44> just a simple program that searches for files and deletes them
<nalioth> stupendo44: but why would you run it?
<stupendo44> then maybe adds itself to startup, and performs a DOS attack on a website
<cb_> stupendo44: is RealBasic opensource?
<stupendo44> cb_: no, just free
<nalioth> stupendo44: this is not windows where things start themselves
<stupendo44> nalioth: a high percentage of viruses on Windows are installed when users execute a file in an email
<cb_> stupendo44: Ok, does it have a DB engine bundled? I want to giveit a try.
<stupendo44> nalioth: with the growing acceptance of things like autopackage, you may be able to run things
<stupendo44> easily
<stupendo44> cb_: I'm pretty sure it does
<nalioth> stupendo44: this is not windows. most viruses will not run even if they are made for linux, by reading your email
<stupendo44> realbasic.com
<cb_> thanx
<stupendo44> nalioth: not automatically...
<nalioth> stupendo44: i suspect you are really really security concious
<nalioth> but i doubt it's necessary
<stupendo44> I use Thunderbird when I use Windows, and that doesn't run anything automatically
<stupendo44> only Outlook Express and Outlook do that
<cb_> In kubuntu, I insert my USB camera and Konqueror says cannot fine media:/sda1. How do I get around this?
<stupendo44> nalioth: actually, I'm not really security concious. It's just that as a Windows expert I remove viruses and spyware a lot and have learned a lot about them. And as a die-hard Linux and OSS convert, I don't want people to be unrealistic about the possibilities for viruses on Linux.
<stupendo44> There needs to be behaviour-based antivirus
<nalioth> stupendo44: they ARE a possibility, but so is the chance of me gettin a airplane dropped on me when i step outside
<aeon17x> stupendo44: for one thing, you have to get them to be executable for the viruses to work.
<stupendo44> that would prevent a virus from doing what it could do. I know viruses can't be written to screw everything up like they can on Windows, but they can definitely do damage to user files, which are sometimes more important than Windows (or linux) itself
<stupendo44> aeon17x: that's why I mentioned the growing acceptance of autopackage
<stupendo44> with autopackage the design would allow you to just double-click them without setting the executable attribute
<nalioth> stupendo44: autopackage is not used in ubuntu nor is it looked upon highly by the ubuntu devs
<aeon17x> stupendo44: and we have official repositories to circumvent that :)
<aeon17x> stupendo44: I highly doubt porn sites would start offering debs or rpms within the next five years or so.
<stupendo44> nalioth: If you don't support autopackage, then what do you think the solution for the installation issue is?
<nalioth> what installation issue?
<stupendo44> it's definitely not easy right now, and it needs to be before everyone will use it
<Knowerrors> nalioth: seems reinstalling iptables made things more secure, now pcflank is just reporting visible ports, not open ports
<stupendo44> password confirmations are fine, but the extreme number of distributions has created a possible incompatability with installing software
<Knowerrors> should I bother making them stealth?
<LjL> stupendo44: incompatibilities are not really due to the different packaging formats. proof: many debian packages won't run in ubuntu, even though it's the same packaging scheme
<LjL> stupendo44: the packaging is just the tip of the iceberg
<apachelogger> http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Ubuntu_5.10
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<nalioth> Knowerrors: are you running apache or ftpd or any servers?
<Knowerrors> no
<stupendo44> LjL: I know it's not the packages. I didn't say it was
<nalioth> Knowerrors: then ALL your ports can be visible and there's NOTHING that can happen to you
<LjL> stupendo44: i'm sorry, i haven't followed your discussion very carefully, i'm afraid
<Knowerrors> nalioth: this is just a web browsing home office desktop box, though I would like to be able to ssh into it from another computer when Im out of town
<stupendo44> LjL: no big deal. just don't let it happen again... :) j/k
<nalioth> Knowerrors: well, port 22 will only allow access by user/pass (and it has to be found, first)
<Knowerrors> do I need to do anything on this box to set that up?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: apt-get install ssh
<Knowerrors> ok, I already had ssh installed before I reinstalled iptables... should I reinstall ssh also?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: you need openssh-server
<Knowerrors> already got it installed
<Knowerrors> so I should be good then?
<nalioth> yup
<NeoFax12> nalioth: Thanks for the help!  BTW, do you know of a way to use the debs in /var/cache/apt/archives on one system to use on another?  I would like to have two systems that are exact replicas of one another.
<nalioth> NeoFax12: i have just the solution i think you are looking for, let me find it
<nalioth> NeoFax12: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/09/msg00152.html
<NeoFax12> nalioth: PERFECT! Just what I was looking for.  I have been searching ubuntu forums and google all day for this.
<mcrandello> does anyone know of a way to get kde desktop to open a jar file with "java -jar"?
<mcrandello> just setting it in the "open with..." dialog doesn't seem to work
<NeoFax12> mcrandello: Can you run it from konsole like that?
<mcrandello> on a related note, let's say I've got 10 duplicate entries for "java" under the open-with context menu, is there an easy way to delete them all?
<mcrandello> NeoFax12, I could, I'm just lazy :)
<NeoFax12> mcrandello: There is a folder that holds those files.
<mcrandello> NeoFax12, thanks, I'll check .kde
<NeoFax12> OK then.  You should be able to set the mimetype of jar to run with java.  Also, I think you can click on the jar file and set the properties to run in a terminal.  This should kick off aterminal and run say java -azureus.jar and then close the terminal.
<NeoFax12> I am not positive though.
<mcrandello> it does try to start it like so: java myfile.jar
<mcrandello> although most of the jar files I've encountered want: java -jar myfile.jar
<mcrandello> for some reason passing the switch in the "open with..." dialog doesn't seem to take
<NeoFax12> mcrandello: You could also probably write a script that takes the input file and pass it to java -jar $FILENAME.
<mcrandello> that seems like what I'll have to do
<Don_Rad> is there anyway to set the own's root password?
<Don_Rad> instead of sudo thing ?
<mcrandello> Don_Rad, it's not reccomended but
<LjL> Don_Rad: yes, but don't do it
<NeoFax12> If you write it as a right-click file, please post it on KDE-Apps for everyone to enjoy.
<nalioth> Don_Rad: it's not advised
<LjL> Don_Rad: before you ignore the advice and do it anyway, ask yourself, what are you trying to gain exactly?
<Flying_Eagle> i accidently hit some keycombination and fired up "katapult". which keycombination was it?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Don_Rad about root
<nalioth> Don_Rad: what do you want to do ?
<NeoFax12> Don_Rad: Don't do it.  I did and it messes alot of things up.
<Don_Rad> allrigt
<NeoFax12> Flying_Eagle: You could go to kcontrol and look at the key combos to find out.
<mcrandello> hrmm that's one of the first things I usually do when I install
<nalioth> Don_Rad: sudo -i will get you a superuser shell, if that's what you are after
<Flying_Eagle> NeoFax12, i did so
<Knowerrors> nalioth: what modifier is needed on ./configure? Im going to make ksmoothdock... I know its ./configure --"something"=/usr , but forgot
<Don_Rad> ok
<Flying_Eagle> didnt find a fitting entry
<Don_Rad> but when i type sudo -i the password prompts it
<Don_Rad> and i don't know whats next
<mcrandello> it wants your user password I thin
<mcrandello> think
<NeoFax12> Don_Rad: That's your pasword
<nalioth> Knowerrors: ah, ksmoothdock is a rough customer. before you configure, type "make -f makefile.cvs"
<Don_Rad> JA!
<Don_Rad> allritgh folks
<Don_Rad> sorry about
<Don_Rad> im a newbie on kubuntu
<mcrandello> NeoFax12, anyway I was wondering if I needed to put something like "$FILENAME" after the "java -jar" in the "open with..." window
<Don_Rad> thanks folks see u next time :D
<NeoFax12> mcrandello: I am not positive, but I think KDE does that for you.
<mcrandello> I thought so too but then again I miss a lot of basic things sometimes so I thought I'd ask :-)
<Knowerrors> nalioth: then what do I type with ./configure ?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: if the make -f thing worked out, just ./configure
<Knowerrors> what about kooldock, same thing?
<mcrandello> NeoFax12, thanks for the help. I'll see if I can find a kde channel and if they don't know I'll probably write up a one liner and submit it :)
<nalioth> Knowerrors: i only know ksmoothdock cuz a few folks asked about building it a few days ago and i helped them
<Knowerrors> cool
<Knowerrors> man, firestarter sucks, I installed it, and once again lost all net access by its default setup
<LjL> what about kxdocker? that's packaged
<LjL> contrary to kooldock and ksmoothdock, which currently have to be compiled
<LjL> those two might be better though, dunno
<Knowerrors> I acutally have ksmoothdock installed already
<Knowerrors> and kxdocker
<Knowerrors> just wanted to install kooldock also to compare with the other two
<gar-> i have a little problem i try to access a application on the System menu like login screen setup i see the tab but after a moment it close the program like crash what that could be thanks.
<Knowerrors> kxdocker uses too much cpu, close to 90% on my Athlon 1800, and its hard to configure
<Knowerrors> when I roll over it that is
<Knowerrors> that crzy parabolic zoomin
<Knowerrors> nalioth: guess I will go back to that article to learn more about stealthing and custom firwall tweaking
<nalioth> Knowerrors: if you are referring to grc.com, it's a lot of bunk
<nalioth> Knowerrors: 'stealthing' is a "sales term"
<nalioth> Knowerrors: if your box has no running servers (aside from sshd) you dont need "stealthed" anything
<Knowerrors> don't know :)
<Knowerrors> ok
<nalioth> now , windows is another story, entirely
<Knowerrors> so Im good then with the default ubuntu iptables setting then
<Knowerrors> don't need shorewall or guarddog or any of the others...?
<nalioth> yes, no 'firewall' is needed with a default k/ubuntu install
<Knowerrors> so that protects from trojans too?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: a trojan 'hides' in legitimate appearing files
<nalioth> Knowerrors: you should be aware of waht you run
<Knowerrors> what kind of files? binaries, or anything?
<nalioth> anything that is 'executable' could possibly be hiding a trojan
<nalioth> just be sure what you execute from your email and such
<gar-> why alot of aplication crash on kubuntu breezy 5.10 any know???? 
<Knowerrors> so sources, for example the ksmoothdock, doing a ./configure make make install, those could be trojans if a bad source?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: that is why you dont use sudo until the install part
<nalioth> and dont use 'make isntall, use "checkinstall" instead
<nalioth> but the source before you ./configure and make it is all in text form
<nalioth> so you can read it and see if it is safe or not
<Knowerrors> is there a scanner for linux that will auto check everything you download for trojans?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: clamav
<gar-> why alot of aplication crash on kubuntu breezy 5.10 any know???? 
<nalioth> Knowerrors: but clamav only checks for windows things
<nalioth> Knowerrors: with source code, you are more likely to encounter badly written code
<nalioth> Knowerrors: most places that host source code, dont allow malicious folks to post there
<Knowerrors> nalioth: I just did a trojan scan on pcflank and found an open 2001 port, says Duddies Trojan uses it.. how do I quickly close that? or should I
<nalioth> Knowerrors: what is pcflank?
<Knowerrors> www.pcflank.com
<Knowerrors> nalioth: has good firewall tests, so I read in kubuntu forum
<nalioth> Knowerrors: but it's aimed at windows users
<nalioth> Knowerrors: no win32 trojan will run on linux
<Knowerrors> ok, are there any good linux security test sites?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: i'm not sure threre are any aimed at users
<nalioth> since there are no known problems on our level
<Knowerrors> so should I close that port 2001 anyway?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: do as you like, i personally have run linux since 1997 and never had a problem of any kind
<nalioth> Knowerrors: i've never closed a port, or anything
<Knowerrors> cool, thx for you insight, dinner now, bb later :)
<mymayer> how to install the currrent NVIDIA driver on a kubuntu Amd64 with a GF6600
<mymayer> i somehow cannot "run" the driver i downloaded, he says wrong "kernel sources"
<neoncode> How do you run .deb files, I forgot...
<apokryphos> dpkg -i
<apokryphos> or right-click
<gerardocb> well... u can *install* .deb files
<neoncode> dpkg -i thanks...
<edu> alguem do brasil?/
<nalioth> edu: vaya de la #ubuntu-pt
<ts2> What is the difference between Kubuntu and Knoppix? Why another KDE Debian?
<edu> obrigado   thanks
<apokryphos> !relationship
<ubotu> I don't know, apokryphos
<apokryphos> hm
<apokryphos> ubotu: relationship is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/document_view
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<ts2> apokryphos: that thats Ubuntu vs Other Imaginary Debian derivatives, not Kubuntu vs Knoppix
<wrl> I can't seem to get sound from mozilla-thunderbird to work with kubuntu.  I'm using alsa and artsd.  Soundworks from other applications.  Any suggestions as to what to do?
<apokryphos> ts2: that's the beginning of it -- it tells you why Ubuntu exists. Kubuntu exists for similar reasons, of course.
<apokryphos> i.e. regular release cycle, independent packages (though syncing back with debian etc)
<neoncode> When I run any configure script in an attempt to build anything, I get this error"configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check See `config.log' for more details."
<nalioth> neoncode: install build-essential
<neoncode> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<neoncode> nalioth: Now it says that
<neoncode> Sorry for posting into the channel but it's not realy worth putting in the paste bin
<nalioth> ubotu: tell neoncode about xincludes
<neoncode> nalioth: Thanks
<neoncode> Sigh, now it's "configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (headers and libraries) not found". I now *nothing* about compileing...
<neoncode> oh wiat, I think ubotu provided an awnser... I think
<nalioth> neoncode: you need libqt3*-dev
<nalioth> notice * is a wild card
<neoncode> nalioth: I know. I must rember to ask ubotu before posting about it...
<nalioth> i dont think ubotu knows the answer to everything
<apokryphos> :-O
<apokryphos> you are lying
<neoncode> nalioth: He(she?) Knows a fair bit...
<neoncode> nalioth: I know it's a bot but it might have been given a gender?
<nalioth> if you like to think of those things that way
<nalioth> mr ubotu has not whispered sweet nothings in my ear, or invited me to a football game so idk what gender it'd be
<neoncode> meh, oh what are the KDE header pakages? ubotu dosen't know that...
<apokryphos> kde-devel
<neoncode> apokryphos: Thanks!
<apokryphos> neoncode: what are y ou trying to compile>?
<nalioth> neoncode: what are you building?
<neoncode> alloyon-0.2 - it's a KDE window decoration, I think... 
<neoncode> yea that's it... It about time I got all these files anyway
<apokryphos> neoncode: it's often good to use sudo apt-get build-dep {package} to resolve depenencies (where {package} is any package in ubuntu repos)
<apokryphos> that particular one isn't, but there's other kde styles in the repos (i.e. kde-style-lipstik), so you could do sudo apt-get build-dep kde-style-lipstik   to resolve depends
<neoncode> Oooo... I never knew that...
* apokryphos now heads off to bed
<nalioth> sleep well
<neoncode> Yay! compile ran with out errorrs! yay, and goodnight apokryphos, thanks for your help
<nalioth> neoncode: checkinstall?
<neoncode> nalioth: What's that....
<nalioth> what you should use instead of "make install", neoncode 
<nalioth> ubotu: tell neoncode about checkinstall
<neoncode> nalioth: Too late... I did "make" then "sudo make install" Seems to have worked anyway...
<nalioth> neoncode: not too late for next time
<neoncode> Ooo I see, so it allows easy removeal?
<nalioth> what happens is: when you "make install" something, and things go horribly wrong after ward, it's not easy to find all the cracks and crevices the different parts of the program were installed to
<nalioth> checkinstall makes rudimentary deb files for easy system maintenance
<fatejudger> nalioth: can't you just use make deb or something?
<fatejudger> nalioth: I use checkinstall, but I would have figured make deb would be just as easy
<nalioth> fatejudger: i've not ever had luck with the traditional deb tools
<fatejudger> nalioth: checkinstall is very reliable
<nalioth> fatejudger: yes it is, for end user use
<seth_k|lappy> apokryphos, you're my hero for actually standing up to arnieboy... I thought I was going to be the only one who called him on his crap
<nalioth> seth_k|lappy: let's take this to -offtopic, please
<nalioth> before the flames begin
<seth_k|lappy> haha
<seth_k|lappy> nah, that's all I'm saying, no need
<seth_k|lappy> otherwise I would've, you're right
* nalioth is a barely restrained nuke on that subject
<neoncode> ...
<arcanistherogue> hey, does anyone know how to get an applet on the dock similar to the "drawers" in gnome?  You know, so I can have one icon whcih I click so that it expands and shows all the icons in it?
<nalioth> arcanistherogue: they do exist for kde, but i'm not sure of the name of them
<arcanistherogue> nalioth: do you know what I should google to get those?  drawer applets for KDE?
<nalioth> arcanistherogue: look at kde-look.org
<nalioth> or kde-apps.org
<arcanistherogue> oh
<arcanistherogue> ok
<arcanistherogue> thanks alot
<arcanistherogue> (b'_')b
<acc_> Hi, #Kubuntu.  I'm trying to install kubuntu on an Athlon 64 X2.  I've tried the amd64 port and am currently trying i386.  Both seem to freeze immediately after "Checking battery state..." is displayed.  I've read that this can be avoided by disabling ACPI, but I'm unsure how to do that in GRUB.  Any help would be appreciated, thanks.
<davedorm> w00t
<davedorm> nice and fresh after a dist-upgrade
<nalioth> NeoFax12: you here?
* davedorm yawns
<alistair> ok guis.
<alistair> apt-get mauled my system...
<alistair> so, i want to reinstall kubuntu..
<alistair> but i was thinking- it would be smashing if i could install enlightenment with kubuntu instead of k+ubuntu.
<alistair> right mates, know what i mean?  wink wink? 0|0
<alistair> so,
<alistair> how do i go about doing this?
<alistair> or can i install both?
<nalioth> alistair: you can have as many DEs as you wish
<alistair> yay!  nalioth :)
<alistair> nalioth:  sudo apt-get install enlightenment ?
<nalioth> alistair: you "COULD" do that
* davedorm is away: Away at the moment
<nalioth> or you could do this
<alistair> hmm..
<nalioth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155&highlight=enlightenment
* dorm_AWAY is back.
<_sean> I've got a quick question: how do I make the K Menu NOT display the descriptions, or at least, show them after the name of the program? I can never find things because they're sorted wrong.
<alistair> ahh
<alistair> ubuntu's x-org is bad, mates
<alistair> :|
<alistair> *moan*
<nalioth> alistair: what is the matter?
<kkathman> alistair: in what way?
<alistair> it crashes whenever i install my nvidia drivers.
<alistair> and i have to reconfigure it every time i startup
<alistair> or it crashes
<alistair> nyway,-
<alistair> should i install my nvidia drivers before or after i install enlightenment?
<nalioth> alistair: use VESA
<nalioth> leave the crashing behind
<alistair> whats VESA?
<nalioth> a display driver that will drive any video card under 7 years old
<marwan> need some help here
<alistair> but... is it optomized for a ge force 4?
<alistair> isn't that a lousy default driver?
<marwan> i wanna install real plyer in my system
<marwan> any one can help me with this?
<alistair> try:
<nalioth> alistair: nothing lousy about it, it outperforms a lot of "specific driver" in some cases
<nalioth> ubotu: tell marwan about realplayer
<alistair> nalioth:  hm, i'll give it a try
<alistair> marwan: sudo apt-get install real-player
<alistair> or something like that...
<nalioth> marwan: if you read the msg ubotu sent you, you'll be on your way
<marwan> ok Thanks
<marwan> i will try that 
<alistair> alright, i'm reinstalling kubuntu...  so *nalioth* i'll try the vesa driver, and i'll try using enlightenment with it :)
<alistair> brb mates
<alistair> its beddy-time for me, mates
<alistair> cheers :)
<alistair> thanks nalioth.
<_carsten> carsten: please rename
<_carsten> well, not please, I will kick you if you don't :)
<nalioth> _carsten: /msg nickserv help ghost
<thompa> hiya 
<Hobbsee> hey
<nalioth> howdy
<thompa> nalioth: do you know how i can get started on encrypting some email messages?
<nalioth> thompa: install and learn about gnupg
<thompa> kmail lists OpenPGP (gpg), is that anything?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell thompa about gpg
<nalioth> thompa: also http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<thompa> right on thanks
<nalioth> thompa: install gnupg
<nalioth> !info gnupg
<ubotu> gnupg: (GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement), section utils, is important. Version: 1.4.1-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1019 kB, Installed size: 4660 kB
<thompa> that a lot
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<sobersabre> is this 35rc1 worth download ?
<sobersabre> i've seen so many issues with it on the website.
<nalioth> sobersabre: dont get in a big hurry
<Hobbsee_away> sobersabre: i like it, using it here, but it's probably safer to wait till the release
<Hobbsee> sobersabre: it's pretty stable now
<Hobbsee> i find, anywya
<sobersabre> and what about all these: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<sobersabre> ?
<viviersf> tmpfs                 507M   13M  494M   3% /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/volatile <---- wtf is that ?>
<viviersf> cos its using all my ram
<sobersabre> :-)
<sobersabre> is there a wireless connection management app for linux ? to have several wifi nets, and to be able to see iwlist xxx0 scan results etc. ?
<sobersabre> i mean gui..
<frank23> sobersabre: you can try network-manager
<sobersabre> you mean the one that i already have in ubuntu by default ? network-admin ?
<frank23> sobersabre: no network-manager is different
<frank23> !info network-manager
<sobersabre> apt-gettable ?
<ubotu> network-manager: (network management framework daemon), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.4.1+cvs20050817-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 295 kB, Installed size: 1384 kB
<frank23> yes
<sobersabre> lemme see..
<sobersabre> WHAT?!?! it installs bind ?!?!
<sobersabre> frank23: are you running bind ?! what da hell ...
<frank23> sobersabre: i don't actually use network-manager...  I tried it once and it seemed to work ok
<frank23> If using DHCP,
<frank23> NetworkManager is _intended_ to replace default routes, obtain IP addresses
<frank23> from a DHCP server, and change nameservers whenever it sees fit.
<sobersabre> frank23: it attempts to install bind. bind is a DNS server. I don't want to run a DNS server.
<frank23> ok
<sobersabre> thanks for the tip. I'll dig into network manager more, to see what does it need bind for, and then... we'lll see :)
<sobersabre> byebye
<_ubuntu> hi there
<_ubuntu> can someone help me install this to my hard drive, dual boot please
<_ubuntu> anyone?
<_ubuntu> anyone home
<hussam> _ubuntu: what's the problem?
<_ubuntu> im trying to install linux (kubuntu)
<hussam> and it's not working?
<hussam> _ubuntu: what part of the install is not working?
<hussam> damn freenode, keeps disconnecting
<_ubuntu> i am currently operating from cd
<hussam> _ubuntu: what part of the install is not working?
<_ubuntu> i would like to install it on a partition
<_ubuntu> were can I install it on the harddrive ?
<hussam> did you create an empty partition?
<_ubuntu> yes G:
<hussam> ok let the install use that partition
<_ubuntu> how do I install it from here
<_ubuntu> < new to linux sorry
<_ubuntu> I have xp on the same disk
<webhostaudotcom> greetings from Melbourne AU
<hussam> webhostaudotcom: the installer should guide you for using the empty partittion
<hussam> split the empty partition into swap and ext3 (/)
<webhostaudotcom> it didnt, I am in here now
<webhostaudotcom> http://www.webhostau.com
<croppa> #lisglug
<webhostaudotcom> how do I install this on my harddrive
<hussam> webhostaudotcom: just install on the empty partition and kubuntu will take care of the multibooting
<webhostaudotcom> then I go to dos prompt and type G:\install ?? or
<webhostaudotcom> is there a command window in here?
<hussam> no you should boot from the kubuntu CD
<webhostaudotcom> i have, Im running it now
<hussam> what part of the install process are you now
<hussam> ?
<webhostaudotcom> running from the cdrom
<hussam> what do you have on the screen?
<webhostaudotcom> this chat program Konversation
<webhostaudotcom> Mail - Kontact
<hussam> didn't you boot from the install CD?
<webhostaudotcom> yes
<hussam> or is that a Live/install CD?
<webhostaudotcom> live/install cd
<hussam> oh sorry then. I used the install CD to install kubuntu
<webhostaudotcom> where do I get it from?
<hussam> http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/kubuntu/5.10/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<webhostaudotcom> is that a Aussie download?
<hussam> webhostaudotcom: australian mirror http://mirrors.uwa.edu.au/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/5.10/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<Hentai^XP> gone he is
<hussam> oh
<hussam> Hentai^XP: I think he was just advertizing his site
<Hentai^XP> should I drive to taco bell?
<Hentai^XP> dunno but ok
<robotgeek> Hentai^XP: isn't it too late to walk in
<Hentai^XP> 8:22 pm
<Hentai^XP> wouldn't think so
<robotgeek> yup, i know now. it's 4.00 here :)
<Hentai^XP> to go or not
<Hentai^XP> I really wasn't something mexican
<Hentai^XP> taco bell is about closes to the mexican border I'mm gonna get on guam
<Hentai^XP> robotgeek ? hussam ?
<Hentai^XP> I need some votes here
<libben> taco bell taste like ****
<robotgeek> taco bell > Mickey D's
<libben> taco bar in sweden though is way more tasty
<Hentai^XP> well ther nearest restuarnt for mexican food is 30-45 minute drive to town
<libben> cook some food at home?
<Hentai^XP> taco bell is good to me for american mexican tyoe fiid
<Hentai^XP> I'm no cook
<Hentai^XP> as a 18 year old nope
<libben> =)
<libben> anyone wanna help me? ive used windows xp recovery cd and typed fixmbr on it, and then copied ntdlr and ntdetect.com to c: and now i can finally boot windows again. but now grub wont show up. no wonder =) cause of the fixmbr. now i need to boot to linux with a livecd and grubinstall... i need some help
<libben> linkd in #ubuntu said this to me yesterday libben: no there is a better way. use a live cd like knoppix or ubuntu live and mount ur partitions, chroot them, then grub-install again to fix ur mbr and install the bootloader
<amu> libben: so it is ... 
<Hentai^XP> sorry dunno thing about dual boots or most linux based oses
<Hentai^XP> I vote libben's vote and say I head to mcdonalds
<Hentai^XP> err taco bell
<amu> chroot it into, and run apt-get install grub --reinstall OR dpkg-reconfigure grub  
<libben> in sweden we have Max =) way better then mcd =)
<Hentai^XP> veto
<Hentai^XP> bad english language, bad
<libben> amu well, i need step by step help =) u wanna do the trick? when i boot to livecd? 
<Hentai^XP> libben everything in sweden has a counter part that is better I take it
<Hentai^XP> bbi30'
<libben> Hentai^XP not really, were just better in far more areas. and some we outclass you totally in =)
<amu> libben: sure, query me in private 
<libben> ill boot to kubuntu livecd then-.... brb
<Hentai^XP> lol
<libben> Hentai^XP mcd is really good. max is good also. but i still prefer mcd fries. but i like the burgers from max. cause theyre diffrent. after eating at mcd in 20 years. u outgrow it some.
<libben> and we also has burger king. also good. but their fries are not so good as mcd's
* robotgeek reminds himself that this is #kubuntu, not #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<mahangu> whoa
<mahangu> KDE++
<mahangu> :)
* mahangu is an ubuntu user trying out kubuntu
<robotgeek> mahangu: hi
<mahangu> robotgeek: oh hi :)
<robotgeek> mahangu: i'll just talk to you there :)
<mahangu> KDE is GORGEOUS to look at
<mahangu> i think im in love
* mahangu sighs
<mahangu> where can iget themes for it?
<Japsu> hey, am I doing something wrong or is this a bug... I'm trying to synchronize the Kontact calendar and address book between my two computers but multisynk on the Kubuntu laptop shows no installed synchronization plugins... on the Gentoo desktop machine there's for example "AddressBook connector", "Remote connector" (the one I'd be using) etc.
<Japsu> mahangu: kde-look.org
<mahangu> Japsu: gracias
<Japsu> I'm using KDE 3.5 RC1
<Japsu> and I have the kitchensync package installed
<Japsu> but do I need to install yet another package to get the synchronization plugins?
<mahangu> anything else i can do to soup this baby up?
<Japsu> Oops, now I can see them
<Japsu> just had to restart KDE
<Hentai^XP> back
<darkrad> hi
<darkrad> just upgraded to breezy version
<darkrad> but after reboot it hangs at "checking battery state..... [ok] "
<darkrad> what should i do?
<darkrad> i see others had that prob
<darkrad> but doesn't know what they did to fix
<darkrad> please boot with bootparameter: acpi=off
<darkrad> is an answer i saw
<darkrad> but how to set it?
<Japsu> darkrad: Ubuntu uses GRUB as its boot manager, so when it says "Press ESC to enter menu" at boot, press esc... Then select the kernel you want to boot and press 'e', select the line beginning with "kernel", hit 'e' again to bring up the line editor, append "acpi=off" to that line, then hit ESC to go back to the last menu and hit 'b' to boot. If this works, you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to incorporate the same change in the permanent config.
<Japsu> darkrad: Note that on laptop systems, not using ACPI can be harmful to your hardware, or at least make the battery go out a lot faster.
<Japsu> darkrad: So you should try to find a permanent solution that would not include disabling ACPI... and if Hoary worked, there should be one
<Japsu> darkrad: You could try, for example, using "noapic nolapic" instead of "acpi=off"... This does the trick on my laptop for some braindead kernels.
<darkrad> fixed
<darkrad> was the nvidia driver i installed before
<darkrad> now i set "nv" instead of "nvidia"
<darkrad> wish to install succesfully nvidia thought
<mymayer> i have big problems running kb on a AMD64 with a nvidia GF6600. My machine freezes after somerandom time, and it seems to be the nvdia driver. But i cannot take the new one, he is everytime saying, i have the wrong kernel-sources. Can someone help ?`
<yuxel> hi, any application to record sounds from artsd ?
<Lord_Athur> hi
<Hobbsee> hi
<Lord_Athur> :)
<mymayer> which kernel should i need if i have a 386 or 686 ? i dondt wnat to use 64 bit
<apokryphos> mymayer: the 686 one
<mymayer> thank you
<mymayer> apokryphos:  can you help me with my nvidia driver isntallation. when i use not the nvdia, the nv driver, my system hangs um randomly
<mymayer> and i somehow cannot handle to install the current nvdia driver as iam always faiol on the srouces. Iam sure i have the right one installed, but..
<apokryphos> mymayer: have you installed nvidia-glx?
<apokryphos> mymayer: and, what card do you have?
<mymayer> apokryphos: GF6600
<mymayer> if i start with nvdia-glx-configure enabled
<mymayer> he says me that my nvidia kernel modul is to "low" ( 71xx insted of 76xx)
<apokryphos> gotta go to brunch; will help when I'm back if I can
<mymayer> thank you
<asraniel> does someone know how i can fin out which is the correct device for my dvd? i changed the fstab after a tutorial for my laptop (travelmate 8100), i changed the mountpoint to /dev/sr0, but i cant remember where it was before, how can i find that out? or does anyone have a travelmate 8100 here?
<darkrad> hmm
<darkrad> still hangs on checkign battery when i install nvidia =\
<libben> amu: thxs for the help. hopefully i can boot windows also. gonna try that later on. but its all good so far.
<mymayer> where is the standard search for kubuntu packages ?
<Hobbsee> mymayer: um, what do you mean?  adept, synaptic, apt-cache search, packages.ubuntu.com
<mymayer> Hobbsee: where can i find this package : linux-sources-2.6.10, as it not seem to be in my package list, but i need it for nvidia driver installation
<Hobbsee> !info linux-sources-2.6.10
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> is it on packages.ubuntu.com?
<crimsun> yes, I pasted that from apt-cache policy
<mymayer> dont know
<mymayer> iam just following a tutroial
<darkrad> to do what?
<darkrad> install nvidia on breezy?
<crimsun> -ECHANNEL
<mymayer> and as i failed before cause of "wrong" linux sources, i think thats exactly the point
<mymayer> darkrad: ye
<crimsun> mymayer: typo
<darkrad> paste link plz
<mymayer> darkrad: yes its ahorror
<mymayer> darkrad:  to what ?
<crimsun> mymayer: linux-source-2.6.10 (Hoary), linux-source-2.6.12 (Breezy)
<darkrad> of the tutorial
<mymayer> darkrad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaManual
<mymayer> crimsun: on second
<mymayer> ok
<mymayer> crimsun: is it ok installing the IA64 driver with on 686 (AMD64)wihtout 64 bit ?
<crimsun> mymayer: ia64 != amd64
<crimsun> two completely different architectures
<mymayer> crimsun:  thats what i didnt get
<crimsun> if you installed the i386 version of Kubuntu on amd64, you need the i386 driver
<mymayer> but there are 64but drivers too, so where is the differenz ?
<crimsun> if you installed the amd64 version of Kubuntu on amd64, you need the amd64 driver
<mymayer> crimsun: Iam using the 686 kernel right now
<crimsun> then you need the ia32 version
<crimsun> aka i386
<mymayer> crimsun:  no i didnt installed the amd64 version, instlaled the 386 version
<mymayer> its no problem using the 686 kernel ?
<crimsun> no problem. It's still 32-bit.
<darkrad> mymayer: are u installing on hoary or breezy?
<mymayer> breezy
<crimsun> (Thus you need 32-bit drivers)
<darkrad> k
<darkrad> can u let me know if the tutorial work?
<mymayer> root@kundtu:~# uname -r
<mymayer> 2.6.12-10-686
<darkrad> u had the same prob about "checking batteries .... [ok] " hang?
<mymayer> thats my kernel
<mymayer> darkrad:  no my system hangs randomly
<darkrad> ic
<mymayer> i thought its about cool `nj quite
<mymayer> but i have disabled it
<mymayer> and now i find out
<mymayer> if i take the veso drivers, system is stable
<evdvelde> I don't think the system hangs on checking batteries, it is just the last step before starting X, so if X crashes, you keep seeing that line
<mymayer> evdvelde: yes on my system, he stops cause of the wrong kernel-module ( 71xx) isntead of 76xxx
<mymayer> crimsun: so what do i need. i have breezy 386 switched then to the 686 kernel.
<crimsun> mymayer: the ia32 drivers, like I stated above
<mymayer> crimsun: thank you very much
<crimsun> np
<mymayer> crimsun:  he says, i maybe have the wrong gcc installed ( 4.0) cause the kernel was compilde with 3.4. What can i do, as completely deleting gcc4 seems to deinstall the half system
<crimsun> mymayer: install 'build-essential', 'linux-headers-$(uname -r)', and 'gcc-3.4'
<mymayer> and then export CC ?
<mymayer> crimsun:  did all the steps, like its in the tut
<mymayer> its just the last step with the gcc crisum
<darkrad> on the tutorial it says: 
<darkrad> Now that your Xorg.conf is saved, we need to shutdown the X11 server so that we can install the new drivers. To do this, save your work and press ctrl-alt-f1, and log in. Then run the following command to shutdown X11. Make sure your work is saved, Gnome is going to shutdown too. 
<darkrad> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<crimsun> mymayer: export CC=gcc-3.4
<mymayer> thank you crisum
<darkrad> but i get:
<darkrad> sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm: command not found
<mymayer> just logout darkrad and login in a console
<Hobbsee> sudo: /etc/init.d/kdm
<Hobbsee> i mean...
<mianos> hi guys
<mianos> i have breezy with kde
<Hobbsee> darkrad: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<mymayer> guys thank you for your support...iam going down to get it on
<mianos> when i press and hold left mouse button- then want to select some items in konqueror/desktop it laggs
<mianos> how cann i turn the blue translucent behavior off in kde?
<evdvelde> Perhaps time to spice things up here :-)  I was wondering why ubuntu does not have something like "Dapper - tested a little", like some other distros have
<evdvelde> I'd like to have a distro with new software without to many critical problems (like e.g. Mandriva Cooker, ArkLinux Dockyard, ...)
<robotgeek> evdvelde: breezy does have relatively new packages
<robotgeek> sabdfl: really the sabdfl?
<evdvelde> yes, for now
<sabdfl> evdvelde: try dapper
<evdvelde> but it will never include KDE 3.5 I heard
<sabdfl> hey robotgeek 
<sabdfl> am trying out Konversation
<sabdfl> nice
<robotgeek> evdvelde: kvirc is very nice
<evdvelde> Dapper is rather unstable I was told
<robotgeek> sabdfl: kvirc is nice
<sabdfl> evdvelde: it shouldn't be too bad, and it's a good way to learn
<evdvelde> and I saw, because I tested on a separate machine and X let me down for a day
<robotgeek> evdvelde: dapper is not recommended if you are too new. 
<mianos> can no one help?
<sabdfl> #ubuntu-devel will generally be able to fix any bugs you find
<sabdfl> and you really will be able to help make the release better if you participate and test it
<evdvelde> i'm not new to linux + i'm a computer scientist, so i can fix some things
<Hobbsee> hey sabdfl 
<robotgeek> mianos: sorry, i don't use kde as such
<sabdfl> mianos: what's the problem?
<evdvelde> but bot broken dependencies and segfaults in X :-)
<sabdfl> evdvelde: i'm running dapper, and no problems so far
<Hobbsee> getting the latest updates for dapper here
<Hobbsee> should be fun lol
<robotgeek> sabdfl: we built kvirc from the cvs a few days ago, very eyecandy and usable
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: dist-upgrade wants to remove my KDE
<robotgeek> the ones in the repos is pretty outdated
<evdvelde> the Xorg problem of a few days ago was however inevitable if you updated at the wrong moment, for some hours X was partially uploaded to the archives but was installed by aptitude
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: well, better not let it do that!  it tried on mine a few days ago - taught me not to just hit "y" automatically!
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: :)
<evdvelde> that kind of jokes is not what i want on my system (I don't have space nor time to have a second kubuntu installed
<sabdfl> that one nailed me too
<Hobbsee> hmmm....wonder which version of kde this is in the dapper repos - about to find out
<sabdfl> iupdated from breezy just in the middle of that :-/
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: RC 2
<Hobbsee> ouch
<reeper> hi everybody
<sabdfl> still it worked out pretty quickly
<Hobbsee> excellent!
<sabdfl> hey, do we have kde 3.5 packages?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> kde3.5 is, like, KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/dycgf
<Hobbsee> er, i need to update that
<evdvelde> that's why I would like an archive with the newest versions, but just a little tested (no heavy X / KDE failures)
<Hobbsee> there's rc2 packages there too sabdfl 
<Hobbsee> replace rc1 with rc2 and you have the breezy repos for it
<evdvelde> I can live without amarok for a day, but a broken X makes it impossible to get my work done
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc2/
<sabdfl> is dapper on 3.5 now?
<jpatrick> sabdfl: yes
<sabdfl> rock, that's what i'm using
<sabdfl> laptop is still ubuntu, desktop kubuntu
* Hobbsee sees the merits of having two computers at your disposal
<evdvelde> another idea i had was to create a way for reverting packages
<Hobbsee> oh shoot!
<evdvelde> that should not be to hard and really convenient... e.g. if there are heavy failures, use apt-rever 1D to revert the updates of the day 
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/438582 hmm...
<amu> OH g'morning sabdfl  
<evdvelde> just keep the previous (known working) version a little longer in the archives
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: what was i saying, about how i should read what apt-get was about to remove BEFORE hitting yes?
<evdvelde> with the correct dependencies it should then revert the request + dependencies e.g.
<Hobbsee> mmm....yes...
* robotgeek is not going to touch his only machine till the last week 
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I just the RC2
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<evdvelde> i would jump to dapper in no time if it was there
<Hobbsee> think i might connect via irssi for this....
<evdvelde> but now i'm fascinated but still reluctant
<sabdfl> evdvelde: if you're brave, try the smart package manager
<sabdfl> we will move to that after dapper
<sabdfl> it's better than apt in some ways
<evdvelde> what can it do more?
<Hobbsee_> right....
<sabdfl> it's just smarter about figuring out your options
<sabdfl> and it tries to keep the system sane at all times
<robotgeek> is that going to be a part of ubuntu as well?
<evdvelde> I also noticed that the dapper archives are missing dependencies all the time (on ftp.free.fr anyway, don't know about others)
<sabdfl> robotgeek: yes
* robotgeek just lurks in #kubuntu to help with basic stuff. doesn't know much abt kubuntu otherwise
<evdvelde> don't like it as i got into trouble once before by a missing dependency + missing update of library
<Hobbsee> bleck
<Hobbsee> just lost kde again lol
<evdvelde> anyway, i'll leave now on a quest for food :-)
<robotgeek> evdvelde: later
<evdvelde> i just hope to find someday a good balance between bleeding edge and stability with reverts or little tested system... 
<evdvelde> bye for now
<Hobbsee> hmmm....this is interesting...
<Hobbsee> weird...i've sorta got kde back...anyone else having dependancy problems for dapper kde?
<darkrad> You appear to be compiling the NVIDIA kernel module with a different compiler than the one that was used to compile the running
<darkrad>   kernel.  This may be fine, but there are cases where this can lead to instability.  The compiler used to compile the kernel was
<darkrad>   gcc 3.4; the current compiler is gcc 4.0.
<darkrad> should i abort or just continue?
<robotgeek> darkrad: you can install the gcc3.4 compiler to make it happy
<mymayer> it worked, thank you all
<darkrad> mymayer
<darkrad> wait
<darkrad> help me now =)
<mymayer> where is your problem ?
<mymayer> did you followed the tutorial ?
<mymayer> its really good
<darkrad> fllowing
<darkrad> You appear to be compiling the NVIDIA kernel module with a different compiler than the one that was used to compile the running
<darkrad> kernel.  This may be fine, but there are cases where this can lead to instability.  The compiler used to compile the kernel was
<darkrad> gcc 3.4; the current compiler is gcc 4.0.
<darkrad> u got that?
<mymayer> yes
<darkrad> if yes, what u answered?
<mymayer> make a 
<mymayer> export CC=gcc-3.4
<mymayer> before you start
<darkrad> should i abort then?
<mymayer> but befor
<mymayer> install it
<mymayer> YES
<robotgeek> :)
<mymayer> it doesn work then
<mymayer> apt-get install gcc-3.4
<mymayer> export CC=gcc-3.4
<mymayer> run the installer..
<mymayer> did you downloaded the headers and kernel sources ?
<darkrad> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; would you like the installer to attempt to download a kernel
<darkrad>   interface for your kernel from the NVIDIA ftp site (ftp://download.nvidia.com)?
<darkrad> u saw it too?
<mymayer> yesd
<darkrad> what to do?
<mymayer> he dont find any, anyway
<mymayer> its a fake :D
<darkrad> indeed =)
<mymayer> both answers lead to the same solutions. He checks the FTP anyway
<mymayer> guys where are the best sources for xfce ?
<darkrad> gcc-version-check failed:
<darkrad>   ./usr/src/nv/conftest.sh: line 9: gcc-3.4: command not found
<darkrad>   Could not compile gcc-version-check.c
<darkrad>   If you know what you are doing and want to ignore the gcc version check, select "No" to continue installation.  Otherwise,
<darkrad>   select "Yes" to abort installation, set the CC environment variable to the name of the compiler used to compile your kernel, and
<darkrad>   restart installation.  Abort now?
<darkrad> what to do now?
<mymayer> abort
<mymayer> do what i said
<mymayer> apt-get install gcc-3.4
<mymayer> export CC=gcc-3.4
<mymayer> or
<mymayer> better before
<mymayer> apt-get buidl-essentials
<darkrad> doing
<mymayer> build
<darkrad> <mymayer> did you downloaded the headers and kernel sources ?
<darkrad> how to do? build-essential thing?
<mymayer> sure
<darkrad> k
<mymayer> darkrad,  FOLLOW the tutorial
<darkrad> k doing
<darkrad> it's building
<mymayer> i bet it fails
<mymayer> ;)
<darkrad> lol
<darkrad> a warning about uninstalling appeared
<darkrad> Installation of the NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 (version: 1.0-7676) is now complete.  Please update your
<darkrad>   XF86Config or xorg.conf file as appropriate; see the file /usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/README.txt for details.
<darkrad> finsihed
<darkrad> now? =)
<mymayer> did you unistalled nvidia-glx and stuff ?
<mymayer> before ?
<darkrad> ya
<darkrad> damn
<darkrad> i rebooted
<darkrad> and i have black screen =\
<mymayer> press ctrl+alt + 2
<darkrad> doesn't work
<darkrad> i can login through ssh anyway
<mymayer> sure you can
<darkrad> should i do it all form beginning?
<mymayer> yes
<mymayer> and do it like its in the tutorial
<mymayer> it rally gould discribed
<mymayer> first install header and sources
<darkrad> i did before too
<mymayer> deinstall the current nvdia-glx / nvidia-common and settinhg
<darkrad> i skipped only:
<darkrad> sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 ; sudo tar xvjf /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2 ; sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10 /usr/src/linux
<mymayer> lol
<mymayer> ok
<mymayer> thats BAD!
<darkrad> ic
<mymayer> then you didnt installed the sources
<mymayer> as the step is wrong
<darkrad> but 2.6.10 isn't hoary?
<mymayer> somehow the untar doesnt work
<mymayer> yes
<mymayer> you need
<mymayer> apt-get install 2-6-12
<mymayer> apt-get install linux-source-2-6-12
<darkrad> uname -r
<darkrad> 2.6.12-10-386
<mymayer> but you need them
<mymayer> ah ?
<mymayer> your not on breezy ?
<mymayer> you are
<darkrad> isn't it?
<darkrad> it is
<mymayer> yes it is
<mymayer> apt-get install linux-source-2-6-12
<darkrad> k
<darkrad> how to uninstall all shits about nvidia from shell?
<mymayer> then you need to unpacl
<mymayer> aptitude
<mymayer> then "/" and search for nvidia
<mymayer> 3 packages
<mymayer> darkrad, it works ?
<darkrad> wait
<darkrad>   --\ x11 - The X window system and related software
<darkrad>     --- main - Fully supported Free Software.
<darkrad>     --\ restricted - Binary-only device drivers.
<darkrad> c     nvidia-glx                                                                                               <none>     1.0.7667-0
<darkrad> c     nvidia-kernel-common        
<darkrad> i have those 2
<mymayer> yes
<mymayer> you need to uninstall both
<darkrad> how to mark to remove?
<mymayer> -
<darkrad> ?
<mymayer> press minus
<darkrad> doesn't happen anything
<darkrad> i opened synaptics and no nvidia packages are installed
<darkrad> well..
<darkrad> let's install header
<darkrad> downloading sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<os2mac> can someone gimme a hand with Firefox and JRE?
<robotgeek> os2mac: sure
<os2mac> I have installed the linux download from getfirefox.com and installed it to /usr/lib/firefox
<robotgeek> os2mac: oh, the new one?
<os2mac> yeah
<os2mac> not the rc the actual release.
<mymayer> how to install xfce on kubuntu ?
<jpatrick> mymayer: sudo apt-get install xubuntu
<os2mac> problem number 1 is it won't run unless I have kdesu infront of the executeable for the link.
<os2mac> problem number 2 is it makes me enter a passwd everytime I open it 
<jpatrick> mymayer: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<os2mac> and problem number 3 is I can't seem to get JRE to install.
<robotgeek> os2mac: why can't you install it from the repos, then?
<os2mac> there is no firefox listed when I go search for it in the repos
<os2mac> nor is there any JRE releases listed 
<robotgeek> os2mac: sudo apt-get install firefox
<mymayer> jpatrick, du i need xubunut ? or do i only need xfce4 ?
<os2mac> "package firefox has no installation candidate"
<robotgeek> os2mac: can you paste your sources.list to the pastebin?
<jpatrick> mymayer: xubuntu is the xfce4 project
<robotgeek> os2mac: /etc/apt/sources.list
<mymayer> jpatrick, doesnt find the package on my system
<mymayer> how can i start the installed xfce on a other display right now ?
<jpatrick> mymayer: you have to log out of KDE
<mymayer> or change the display ?
<os2mac> yes standby 
<os2mac> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/438628
<jpatrick> mymayer: log out to log in to XFCE
<os2mac> BRB gotta add wood to the fire
<robotgeek> os2mac: your sources.list seems to be slightly fubared
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell os2mac about source
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell os2mac about sources
<os2mac> robotgeek what exactly is wrong with my sources list... it's the default one that came with Kubuntu .... all I did was uncomment out a coupe of things
<robotgeek> 20. deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe ' main restricted multiverse' is missing
<robotgeek> add in  main restricted multiverse on line 20, and you should be fine. don't forget to apt-get update
<Delvien> anyone know where the lid.sh file is stored?
<crimsun> just answered that.
<karl773> Hi ! I have a problem with kmail and gpg encryption. Basically it does not ask for the passphrase.
<darkrad> damn, nvidia stil hangs at splash screen even after have done the tutorial: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaManual
<karl773> darkrad: what are you trying to do ?
<darkrad> install nvidia
<darkrad> drivers on breezy
<karl773> which one on which kernel ?
<darkrad> worked on hoary
<darkrad> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7676.html
<darkrad> those
<darkrad> on 2.6.12-10-386
<Delvien> anyone know how to run the command sudo dpms off when i close the lid of my laptop? xset dpms force off does not work
<karl773> why dont u use the stock ones from apt ?
<karl773> which card do you have 
<karl773> Delvien: have you got laptop-mode installed ?
<darkrad> geforce 440
<darkrad> mx
<darkrad> Section "Device"
<darkrad>         Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] "
<darkrad>         Driver          "nv"
<darkrad>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<darkrad> EndSection
<darkrad> works
<darkrad> with "nvidia" crash on splashscreen =\
<karl773> darkrad: you dont need the driver from nvidia, install the stock nvidia driver from apt
<karl773> its called something nvidia-restricted or so
<karl773> its the 7667 driver and works fine on my fx5200
<mymayer> karl773: thats bs
<mymayer> it wont work
<mymayer> i worked for it the last whole night
<mymayer> it doesnt work with the stock drivers
<karl773> well, works on my fx5200 and 7800
<mymayer> only the one from nvidia. Othervise you MUST use vesa drivers, which are much slower. if you use nv, your system will hang up randomly on breezy
<darkrad> mymayer: it hang on spalshscreen =\
<mymayer> do you have an AMD64 system ?
<darkrad> no
<darkrad> hmm
<darkrad> don't remember =)
<darkrad> how to check?
<mymayer> what does the console output say ?
<mymayer> uname -m
<darkrad> i686
<mymayer> ok, you have an "newer" cpu
<mymayer> make a : uname -r
<karl773> mymayer: did you install nvidia-restricted-modules ?
<darkrad> why does i have 2.6.12-10-386?
<darkrad> uname -r gives 2.6.12-10-386
<mymayer> install the
<mymayer> -686 kernel
<mymayer> darkrad: 2.6.12-10-686
<karl773> mymayer: you see, i did ask about the kernel first, stock nvidia driver from apt works fine on 386, which is his kernel
<darkrad> hmm
<darkrad> how to do that?
<karl773> mymayer: you use a different kernel than him
<darkrad> better to install the right kernel then
<darkrad> then try again to install nvidia
<mymayer> apt-get install linux-image-2.6.12-10-686
<mymayer> then
<Delvien> Does ANYONE know what file controls the ACPI option for the screen when a laptop lid is opened?
<karl773> Delvien: check /etc/power
<mymayer> apt-get install linux-image-686
<darkrad> it gets whole image?
<mymayer> just do it darkrad 
<karl773> Delvie: it contains the scripts for power management
<karl773> there you will find scripts for suspend and resume
<Delvien> only has event.d/laptop-mode script,
<l3m> Delvien: /etc/acpi/actions/lm_lid.sh 
<mymayer> darkrad:  apt-get intall linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686
<Delvien> l3m no such file
<Delvien> l3m made a new text file
<mymayer> you have to uninstall the old linux-headers (386) darkrad 
<l3m> Delvien: anyway, the scripts under /etc/acpi/actions and .../events control these things
<mymayer> darkrad:  pls join here : #newkernel
<l3m> Delvien: in /events, the lid script decides which action script is called
<l3m> it's pretty straighforward
<Delvien> l3m i dont have a actions folder in acpi
<Delvien> l3m what im trying to do is have sudo dpms off run when i open the lid, because my ATI drivers have a problem with the backlight turning off 
<Bradd> hi all
<karl773> Does anyone know why kmail is not prompting for gpg passphrase in kubuntu breezy ?
<jpatrick> karl773: do you have the updates?
<karl773> yep
<jpatrick> karl773: something like that was fixed ages ago
<karl773> it seems gpg-agent is not running
<karl773> its also mentioned quite a few times on ubuntuforums
<karl773> recently
<karl773> its the last small thing keeping my mums kubuntu system from being perfect
<os2mac> robotgeek: you have answered   that now how do I open it without having to enter a passwd everytime?
<robotgeek> os2mac: which file?
<os2mac> firefox
<robotgeek> os2mac: it asks you for root access to open firefox?
<os2mac> I have it installed through the repos.. and have java installed...... and if I don't put kdesu in front of the link on the menu it won't run
<robotgeek> os2mac: that's really weird,i'm not sure what's wrong
<os2mac> lemme try something.... BRB
<karl773> jpatrick: someone mentioned that he worked around it by setting kmail to use gpg-agent
<karl773> jpatrick; now how do i do that ?
<jpatrick> karl773: no ieda :(
<karl773> jpatrick; i get this error when i run kmail from console: gpgme_op_decrypt_verify() returned this error code:  117440664 
<robotgeek> melonipoika: it enables the root user, so it will break all the gui based admin tools. you'll have to do everything from the comman prompt
<Delvien> l3m hey, do you know exactly which script runs when the lid is opened? lid.sh only has a script for closing
<jpatrick> karl773: I never needn't to use gpg-agent
<karl773> do you use pgp/mime ?
<jpatrick> karl773: gpg
<Delvien> Anyone know what exact scrpit is run when the lid of a laptop is opened?
<karl773> Delvien: on my powerbook its called /etc/apm/resume.d
<karl773> try to find / -name resume*
<Delvien> karl773 aye, mine is run by APM
<Delvien> karl773 err i mean mine is run by ACPI not apm
<karl773> it might still be called resume.*
<McScruff> lo
<McScruff> whats the fastest vnc app? i find tightvnc to be very slow
<jpatrick> Krdc
<jpatrick> krfb
<McScruff> cant run that on a windows machine tho :P
<jpatrick> and?
<McScruff> i need it to run on a windows machine (windows needs to have the server)
<mymayer> how to get a user uid/guid ?
<murr> how can i enable remote graphical login in kubuntu?
<murr> if i remember correctly, it was quite easy in gnome through the login manager, but i can't find it in the login manager of kde
<murr> !remote
<ubotu> murr: No idea
<murr> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<paule> hi leute
<LjL> anybody know why Kooka switched from gocr to ocrad (at least by default)? has ocrad improved a lot lately?
<_moss> is it safe to upgrade from 1386 to i686
<mymayer> dpkg-reconfigure network
<mymayer> what is the right command ?
<LjL> _moss: the kernel you mean? it all went well for me
<_moss> ok thx
<_moss> how do i edit grub?
<LjL> _moss: anyway, when you upgrade, the 386 kernel isn't removed, and you can always boot to it from Grub
<LjL> _moss: you shouldn't need to edit it
<_moss> ok
<_moss> thx
<LjL> _moss: if you ever do need to edit it, it's /boot/grub/menu.lst, but be careful
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hey,
<_moss> ok
<Alex[RM-UK] > im trying to set up Baghira. and it says this:
<Alex[RM-UK] > In the KDE Control Center, go to section LookNFeel > Behavior. Check  ... (Mac OS-style)  in the Menu Bar section.
<Alex[RM-UK] > there is no KDE Control CEnter soo
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : run kcontrol
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : or just right-click on the desktop, and "configure desktop"
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahh thanks I got it
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : anyway, if you add a "Settings" applet to your panel, you'll have the control center
<Alex[RM-UK] > applet? whats that
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : right click on your panel, you'll find a lot of applets there
<LjL> for example, the clock you have on your panel is an applet, as is your taskbar, as is you K menu, etc
<_moss> rebooting
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ahhhh
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : after you get "MacOS style menus", you'll most definitely want to add some applets to your menubar
<Alex[RM-UK] > LjL, you'll find Mac icons in baghira CVS directory, sub-directory  starter/Themes . Make your choice!)
<Alex[RM-UK] > CVS directory?
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : er, it's a little hard to explain what CVS is...
<Alex[RM-UK] > so where abouts is it?
<LjL> http://baghira.sourceforge.net/download.shtml
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : this should be it, follow the "get baghira sources" paragraph
<Alex[RM-UK] > i'ev already downloaded it, via Adpet
<LjL> but the packaged version (i.e. the adept version) won't include mac icons, i'm afraid
<Alex[RM-UK] > awwww :(
<Alex[RM-UK] > ok, so I download it...where the hell do I put it, im so confused to the Linux file system I havn't a clue
<Alex[RM-UK] > things just sort of go anywhere
<LjL> i'm not sure to be honest
<smi|e> ? theme
<smi|e> how can i load themes on kde?
<smi|e> !theme
<ubotu> smi|e: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<smi|e> !themes
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : perhaps /usr/share/icons
<Alex[RM-UK] > ok
<LjL> smi|e: install kdeartwork and you'll have some more themes. you can change theme in Settings / Appearence and Themes. also see kde-loog.org
<kkathman> kde-look.org I think
<nceterval> Hi, I'm using Breezy and have lost networking after a reboot.  Other machines on the network continue working normally.  eth0 no longer even shoes up in KControl's 'Network Settings' module.  What can I do?
<LjL> ubotu: kdethemes is obtained by installing kdeartwork ("sudo aptitude install kdeartwork"), which will get you some more themes. You can switch themes using the "Appearence & Look" section of your KDE Control Panel (or System Settings). Also see www.kde-look.org for additional themes, that can usually only be installed by compiling them manually.
<ubotu> LjL: okay
<arrinmurr> hi, how do i get remote logins with XDMCP to work in kubuntu?
<LjL> ubotu: themes is see !KDEThemes or write a !GnomeThemes factoid
<ubotu> ...but themes is already something else...
<LjL> uh
<LjL> oh
<LjL> ubotu, no themes is try installing gnome-art (sudo apt-get install gnome-art) and running it from System -> Preferences -> Art Manager (On Breezy). It downloads and installs themes from art.gnome.org. Some other sites with various themes include: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com. See also !KDEThemes
<ubotu> LjL: okay
<nceterval> I think perhaps the kernel module for my network card is no longer being loaded.  How can I determine what the proper module is so I can modprobe it back in?
<kkathman> LjL: dont play with the bot please :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > LjL, why are my PNG files bStarter.png.V
<Alex[RM-UK] > why the V?
<LjL> not a clue
<Alex[RM-UK] > ><
<creart> could someone tell me how change the spell checker language in kopete?!
<LjL> creart: kcontrol / kde components / spell checker
<creart> hmmm. cant find the spell in either resources or service manager ?!
<LjL> creart: run "kcontrol"
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hummmmm I cant use these icons now!
<creart> ahhh, there we go.. my bad, but thx
<kkathman> Alex[RM-UK] : you can rename the icons, drop the .V and possibly use them if they are really png files tho.
<Alex[RM-UK] > I tried that, but when I do that a view them there is nothing there
<Alex[RM-UK] > just black
<kkathman> must not be good icons then I suppose
<Alex[RM-UK] > :'(
<kkathman> hey Kamping_Kaiser :)
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : actually, nothing in the baghira/starter/Themes i just got from CVS has a ".png.V" extension
<kkathman> thats an odd extension I think
<creart> is one to prefer, ispell, or aspell?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Am I cursed with Linux or what?
<kkathman> Alex[RM-UK] : I doubt it
<Alex[RM-UK] > everything I try takes hours, experts don't have a clue what the errors im getting are, Kopete refuses to sign in
<kkathman> Alex[RM-UK] : have you just recently installed?
<Alex[RM-UK] > pretty much
<kkathman> Alex[RM-UK] : what version?
<Alex[RM-UK] > of Kubuntu?
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : just 1) remove any "baghira" directory you have in your home 2) follow the instructions for getting the CVS tree 3) find your .png icons and test that they're valid images
<LjL> (they are)
<Fredrik|> How do you make a admin account?
<LjL> Fredrik|: you make your user a member of the "admin" group
<apokryphos> Fredrik|: adduser username admin
<Fredrik|> where is that?
<apokryphos> type it in a terminal
<apokryphos> (with sudo powers)
<CarstenP> i am looking for a tool that can convert my xvid-avis into vobs for DVDs. Any ideas?
<Fredrik|> so in my case it will be: adduser fredrik admin?
<kkathman> Alex[RM-UK] : yes, did you install kubuntu from a clean install...i.e. a disk?
<LjL> Fredrik|: "sudo adduser fredrik admin", yes
<Fredrik|> ah, ok :)
<LjL> Fredrik|: but if you're fredrik, and fredrik can use "sudo", then you're already an admin ;)
<Alex[RM-UK] > kkathman, yes
<Fredrik|> Well, I'm not admin... And I don't think i have any admins on my PC
<Fredrik|> Just installed Kubuntu 5.10 just a few minutes ago
<kkathman> Alex[RM-UK] :  ok, Im not sure what you mean by "things take hours"  install can take a half hour maybe depending on your box, and compiles can take a while too, but what else took "hours" ??
<LjL> Fredrik|: in that case, you are an admin already
<LjL> Fredrik|: that is, unless you chose "expert" mode during install
<Alex[RM-UK] > kkathman, just things, I can gurrante that when ever I try to install something I WILL get an error. An error which no one has a clue about
<kkathman> LjL: Im wondering if he hasn't gotten the updates and his Administrator mode in Kubuntu is still broken?
<Fredrik|> my terminal states: Only root may make new users or groups on this system
<apokryphos> !tell Fredrik| about root
<Fredrik|> In norwegian, I translated it to english ;)
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : "installing something" usually boils down to installing a *package* in ubuntu. if you decide to venture compiling stuff and things like that, you shouldn't wonder you get errors. compiling (and stuff) takes some practice, and the packaging system exists precisely to take that burden from users
<kkathman> Alex[RM-UK] : well, can we talk specifics?
<LjL> Fredrik|: try "sudo cat /etc/sudoers", and tell me if it outputs the contents of /etc/sudoers
<Alex[RM-UK] > kkathman, after i've installed this Mac OS theme :P
<CarstenP> does cedega run in ubuntu?
<kkathman> Alex[RM-UK] : well ok now we are getting somewhere. There are hundreds of things that can go wrong when you install something.
<LjL> !cedega
<ubotu> I guess cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page, or #cedega http://www.franskcorner.org/
<CarstenP> oh i forgot the k
<Fredrik|> LjL: Shall I paste it here?
<LjL> Fredrik|: no
<kkathman> Alex[RM-UK] : before you tried to install, was the system working ok?
<LjL> Fredrik|: anyway, there's nothing you need to paste, just tell me if you got an error or not
<Alex[RM-UK] > kkathman, oh aye yeh works fine, although things take longer than normal cos it's a hard drive I found in the atic :)
<Fredrik|> It asked me for a password
<Fredrik|> and I used my own passord for the fredrik account
<LjL> Fredrik|: type your own password
<LjL> yes
<Fredrik|> # This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
<LjL> correct
<Fredrik|> yeah, what to do next?
<LjL> this means the "fredrik" account is an admin
<LjL> you don't need to do anything special
<Fredrik|> ah :)
<kkathman> Alex[RM-UK] : ok, well typically on a theme install, you have to follow the directions very closely, and keep in mind, most of those are not "official" and they are wriitten to cross distribution platforms, so their method of install can vary. They might not good for kubuntu for instance without tweaking
<kkathman> I dont know specifically about the one you are doing.
<Fredrik|> But when I tried to copy some movies from my Windows PC to this Linux PC, I wasn't allowed...
<Alex[RM-UK] > Fredrik|, dont
<Fredrik|> why not?
<Alex[RM-UK] > copy from from within Linux. Go onto Linux and access hard drive from there 
<LjL> Fredrik|: the fact that your user is an admin doesn't mean you *always* have priviledges. you only have priviledges when you request them, e.g. by using the "sudo" command before another command
<Alex[RM-UK] > when I tried doing it from Windows to Linux, it scred my linux hard drive up lol
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : ?
<Alex[RM-UK] > screwed*
<kkathman> Alex[RM-UK] : is right, actually
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : i think he's been doing it from inside linux
<LjL> since we're talking about linux priviledges
<Alex[RM-UK] > "copy some movies from my Windows PC to this Linux PC"
<Alex[RM-UK] > From Windows To Linux. that messed my linux hard drive up,
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : that shouldn't happen
<kkathman> Alex[RM-UK] : that shouldnt have happened...I do that all the time
<Alex[RM-UK] > yes, but rememberd im cursed with Linux
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : how did you make that copy?
<kkathman> Alex[RM-UK] : probably not
<Fredrik|> smb://mywindowsPC/
<Fredrik|> I copied from there to my Linux hard drive
<Fredrik|> that's OK, right?
<LjL> Fredrik|: yes, that's a reasonable way, you shouldn't even require admin priviledges for that. however, where did you try copying *to*?
<LjL> Fredrik|: if it was somewhere else than your /home/fredrik directory, then you wouldn't have had access
<kkathman> lol
<Fredrik|> media:/hdb1
<kkathman> ro on hdb?
<LjL> Fredrik|: then this hdb1 is probably only accessible to root
<LjL> Fredrik|: type "ls -l /media/hdb1" from a shell please
<LjL> Fredrik|: sorry, actually, type "ls -l /media | grep hdb1"
<Fredrik|> But if I go to proberties on that drive, it states that the owner has the right to see and edit the data
<LjL> Fredrik|: and who's the owner? anyway, that's a *mounted* filesystem, so the directory's priviledges don't necessarily mean too much
<Fredrik|> OK
<LjL> Fredrik|: "cat /etc/fstab | grep hdb1", paste me that line
<Fredrik|> what do you mean?
<Fredrik|> in terminal?
<LjL> yeah
<smi|e> !widgets
<ubotu> smi|e: I don't know
<smi|e> eh
<Fredrik|> ./dev/hdb1       /disk/1         ext3    defaults        0       2
<Fredrik|> without the . ;)
<asier> hi
<LjL> uh... have you added that line manually? it doesn't quite look like a standard Ubuntu fstab line
<smi|e> how can i get widgets?
<LjL> smi|e: what?
<jazwec> hi all
<Pixelgamer> What is Kubuntu ? is it something closely to ubuntu?
<Fredrik|> No, thats what the terminal states
<LjL> Pixelgamer: it's ubuntu shipping with KDE instead of Gnome
<jazwec> Pixelgamer i think its ubuntu with KDE
<Pixelgamer> Ah oey thx ^^
<kkathman> Pixelgamer: kubuntu = ubuntu + KDE
<Pixelgamer> many answers =)
<LjL> Fredrik|: yeah, well, so can you access media:/hdb1 from Konqueror?
<Fredrik|> yes
<jazwec> please is here anybody who has easy kubuntu in english?
<darkrad-> anybody has a clue on how to install mysqltcl?
<LjL> Fredrik|: try creating a file inside it, using konqueror
<kkathman> Pixelgamer: more specifically, it is ubuntu without the gnome GDM and WITH the KDE GDM
<LjL> GDM?
<kkathman> graphical desktop manager
<kkathman> xubuntu is ubuntu with XFCE for instance, another GDM
<Fredrik|> Denied access to disk/1
<Pixelgamer> of course ^__^
<kkathman> darkrad-: never heard of that, and I program in PHP-MySQL all the time :)
<LjL> Fredrik|: do you *have* a /disk/1 directory in your filesystem tree?
<Fredrik|> yes
<Fredrik|> I think the problem can be solved if i log on to the root user?
<LjL> (google only finds "gdm" = "graphical desktop manager" = GDM, KDM, XDM, etc, i.e. what i simply call "display managers")
<LjL> Fredrik|: you can't log in as root, but you can use sudo
<jazwec> is here anybody who knows where can i download english  version of easy kubuntu?
<kkathman> yah same thing
* kkathman is old school :)
<Fredrik|> How do I use sudo?
<hunika> Hello can somebody help to
<hunika> me
<hunika> ?
<LjL> Fredrik|: type "sudo konqueror"
<hunika> I can't play video files in kubuntu
<kkathman> hunika: ask
<apachelogger> http://dev.bit-freaks.net/images/kubuntu.png :D
<kkathman> hunika: what player are you trying to use
<hunika> i had kaffeine
<hunika> i deleted it
<darkrad-> anybody has a clue on how to install mysqltcl?
<kkathman> did you try Totem hunika :)
<hunika> no
<hunika> where can I download?
<kkathman> darkrad-: I answered
<Fredrik|> Hm.. I got some errors, some creating and some created
<LjL> darkrad-: sudo aptitude install mysqltcl perhaps?
<apachelogger> hunika: totem sux imo
<kkathman> darkrad-: use apt-get instead please
<jazwec> please could anybody help me?
<kkathman> not aptitude
<darkrad-> i used
<jazwec> i dont know where to download easy kubuntu
<hunika> so how can I get totem?
<darkrad-> but i got error when using
<jazwec> english version
<kkathman> hunika: it should be on your system already
<LjL> Fredrik|: your setup is puzzling me, i don't have a /disk directory, but a /media directory... perhaps it was different in hoary, if you've upgraded from that, i dunno
<apachelogger> hunika: apt-get install totem probably
<hunika> ok
<LjL> darkrad-: what error
<apachelogger> codeine is still the best
<darkrad-> [16:41]  can't find package mysqltcl
<darkrad->     while executing
<darkrad-> "package req mysqltcl"
<kkathman> darkrad-: is mysqltcl the name of the package?
<Fredrik|> the disk directory I created myself for mye local hard drives so I know where I have them
<darkrad-> ya
<_sean> I've got a quick question: how do I make the K Menu NOT display the descriptions, or at least, show them after the name of the program? I can never find things because they're sorted wrong.
<Fredrik|> disk = drive, in norwegian
<LjL> darkrad-: do you have the Universe repository enabled?
<darkrad-> http://www.xdobry.de/mysqltcl/
<darkrad-> it's that package
<kkathman> darkrad: so sudo apt-get instal mysqltcl
<LjL> Fredrik|: oh, but then you *did* add that fstab entry yourself!
<kkathman> that should get it for you
<darkrad-> kkathman: i did
<Fredrik|> what is fstab?
<darkrad-> worked fine
<kkathman> k
<kkathman> and?
<darkrad-> but seems didn't install
<kkathman> darkrad-: why do you say that?
<darkrad-> using eggdrop with tcl i get that error
<darkrad-> <darkrad-> [16:41]  can't find package mysqltcl
<darkrad-> <darkrad->     while executing
<darkrad-> <darkrad-> "package req mysqltcl"
<hunika> I have installed totem
<LjL> Fredrik|: /etc/fstab, the file containing all your standard mounts. you have /disk/1 listed in that file, so somehow you've added that entry yourself, since /disk was created by yourself...!
<hunika> but I have an error
<asimon> _sean: system settings -> panel -> Layout -> Menu -> Menu Item format
<hunika> Totem does not starts up
<darkrad-> seems that mysqltcl is not installed properly
<darkrad-> else tcl would get the package
<darkrad-> isn't it?
<kkathman> darkrad-: maybe you need to check their package web page or something then
<kkathman> perhaps it needs to be "installed" physically
<darkrad-> i tried to download the package from webpage
<LjL> darkrad-: you do have universe enabled, don't you?
<Fredrik|> I created disk/1 and disk/2 during the clean installation of Kubuntu, so I would guess that it wouldn't have so much to say?
<darkrad-> and ./configure gives error
<darkrad-> LjL: what's that?
<asimon> _sean: Not layout, sorry it's called 'panels'
<LjL> !tell darkrad- about sources
<hunika> so what shall I do then?
<darkrad-> well i upgraded yesterday to breezy
<LjL> darkrad-: does "apt-cache show mysqltcl" work or give you an error?
<darkrad-> so it's updated
<_sean> asimon: Awesome, thanx. 
<kkathman> LjL: Seems he got the package but more must be done I think
<darkrad-> works
<darkrad-> how to see if properly installed?
<LjL> it installs without a quirk for me
<hunika> so what shall i do? I have installed totem but it has encountered an error, does not starts
<LjL> darkrad-: can you paste the *whole* error that apt-get gives you on the pastebin (not here)?
<kkathman> hunika: what error is that?
<jazwec> where can i download easy kubuntu
<jazwec> please
<darkrad-> LjL: no error in apt-get
<darkrad-> but when i use the package
<hunika> I don't know
<hunika> the system does not knows either
<darkrad-> on a script, it says what i pasted u
<darkrad-> mysqltcl-3.01.tar.gz Requirements Tcl8.1 or later and mysql 4.1 or later 
<darkrad-> is the file from webpage
<darkrad-> i extracted it
<LjL> darkrad-: oh, i see! but you talked about *installing* the package...
<darkrad-> i installed mysql 5.0
<kkathman> hunika: you said it gives an error
<darkrad-> and i have tcl installed since scripts work
<hunika> yes
<darkrad-> now
<asimon> jazwec: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<hunika> but just a windows
<darkrad-> i do ./configure but miss some files
<hunika> just a windows
<jazwec> thx
<kkathman> hunika:  ok what error
<darkrad-> like mysql.h etc
<hunika> and then crashjes totem
<hunika> I see a message Unknown error
<kkathman> oh
<darkrad-> but mysql 5.0 is installed, how can it miss them?
<kkathman> hmm
<LjL> darkrad-: you need the -dev package of mysql i suppose
<darkrad-> hmm
<darkrad-> i can still use apt-get?
<LjL> darkrad-: but why are you trying to install the .tar.gz from the file if the package you got using apt-get installs?
<darkrad-> because it doesn't work =)
<jazwec> asimon oh..not the kubuntu like OS..but easy kubuntu...that application for codecs and so...
<darkrad-> see the error ;{
<darkrad-> something is not set.
<kkathman> hunika: that could be many things...what version of kubuntu are you on
<asimon> jazwec: Oh, sorry, I misunderstood you. I don't know about 'easy kubuntu'
<hunika> tghe newest one
<LjL> darkrad-: please, give me the *entire* command line you used, and paste the output, so i can try it here too
<hunika> i have just downloaded
<hunika> 3 days ago
<kkathman> hunika: ok good
<kkathman> can you just start totem at all?
<rohan> hi all
<rohan> i have a problem
<hunika> The message is again Totem could not start up No reason
<darkrad-> LjL: i run eggdrop, a script needs mysqltcl package, in that script there is the line: "package req mysqltcl". this line throw the error in TCL since TCL can't find mysqltcl package
<rohan> when i run programs such as synaptic / gparted using kdesu, they use the ugly gray gtk2 theme, not the qt one .. 
<rohan> why ?
<hunika> I can play music just with xmms
<kkathman> hunika: so when you click on Totem, it just opens a window, then gives a message that says "unknown error" ?
<rohan> but if i use "sudo synaptic" it works
<rohan> but sudo is not recomeneded, is it ?
<hunika> yes
<darkrad-> so i should need to understand how to add mysqltcl package to TCL
<asimon> Japsu: According to google you can download it under http://olwin.free.fr/
<Riddell> rohan: because your root user doesn't have their gtk theme set
<kkathman> hunika: hmm.. thats very odd. It usually works right out of the box.  Perhaps you've done something in the 3 days ?
<rohan> Riddell: no. i copied over my .gtkrc-2.0 and .gtk_qt_engine_rc
<hunika> no
<hunika> I have not
<rohan> Riddell: and even did kdsu kcontrol to confirm.. 
(hunika/#kubuntu) no I like linux
(hunika/#kubuntu) but It is an advice
(l3m/#kubuntu) hunika: so clicking on a programname in adept oder kynaptic is harder than having to find the file, downloading it, opening an explorer where you dl'd it, click it, have to go through a custom installer, and place it at a random place in your filesystem ???
(hunika/#kubuntu) okay
(hunika/#kubuntu) that it is easier rohan
(shastry/#kubuntu) rohan left the building a long time ago
(LjL/#kubuntu) hunika: that you're *used* to the way windows works doesn't mean it's actually *easier*.  i can drive a car, i cannot drive a motorbike, i would probably find it very hard
(hunika/#kubuntu) but sometimes when you have problems
(l3m/#kubuntu) what about uninstalling? security updates? 
<LjL> hunika: would that mean that motorbikes are harder to drive than cars, or simply that i can't drive motorbikes?
<shastry> its just that ppl are resistant to change..
<shastry> and hunika's mind is resisting too much :P
<hunika> Kaffeine writing to me the same There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<hunika> So in my case
<hunika> I have installed kubuntu
<hunika> and I can't play an mp3 file
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hunika about multimedia
<LjL> hunika: that's very normal. MP3 is a restricted format, and ubuntu *cannot* for legal reasons make it easy to use restricted formats
<shastry> ubotu: tell me about multimedia
<LjL> !tell hunika about restrictedformats
<hunika> but i can't play mpeg, avi and so on
<LjL> same for them
<shastry> hunika: dude do you mind reading what the bot links you to ?
<LjL> yeah
<scar> hiho @ all
<shastry> hi sca
<shastry> hi scar 
<hunika> so than what kind of formats I can play with kaffeine
<nalioth> hunika: do you receive private meessages?
<hunika> Rohan I have installed all the packages you have written to me
<LjL> hunika: OGG Vorbis, for example. but you can play mp3, avi, etc as well, if you just follow the instructions given to you by ubotu
<scar> habe x mal meine netsetting geprft und x mal meine smb.conf umgeschreiben aber komme immernoch nicht auf meinen rechner hei das ich keine rechte htte obwohl ich genau nach anleitung alles gemacht habe need help
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<hunika> I have installed the multiuniverse plugin
<hunika> but I can not play mp3, avi and so on
<LjL> hunika: have you typed "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg " ?
<scar> ach kommt sitze nun schon stunden, komme net weiter, irgendeinen tip?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hey,
<hunika> i am installing Ljl those plugins you have sent to me
<Alex[RM-UK] > When I go to media:/ there is NOTHING in it
<scar> bug^^
<LjL> scar: ich verstehe nicht deutsch, ich weiss nicht ob irgentwo es versteht hier, man sollt englisch sprechen hier
<hunika> Rohan are you there?
<Riddell> we have a #kubuntu-de you know :)
<socketbind> howdy, I can't figure out how to use katapult, what does this thingy do anyway? :D
<nalioth> scar we dont speak german in here, felicht #ubuntu-de oder #kubuntu-de ?
<LjL> Riddell: is there a way to have the bot point to it?
<scar> ok
<l3m> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<l3m> is there a way to change the ubotu !de line? it's terrible german, i could fix it... 
<Riddell> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<Riddell> ah, yes
<nalioth> l3m: while you make his grammer better, include #kubuntu-de, bitte
<LjL> if you tell me how to do that, i'll do the same for !it
<l3m> nalioth: i will if someone tells me how to teach ubotu the new phrase
<LjL> but it's not a standard factoid, so we can't just "ubotu, no ..."
<hunika> I have to disable universe-multiuniverse Ljl
<hunika> in adept?
<LjL> hunika: *enable* them, don't disable them
<hunika> ok
<nalioth> l3m: say "ubotu de is gut deutsch hier"
<Riddell> !de
<ubotu> Riddell: Do they come in packets of five?
<Riddell> hmm
<nalioth> Riddell: i just cleared it
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> now you need to add a new one :)
<l3m> ubotu de "Deutschsprachige Hilfe fr Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanlen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de"
<ubotu> l3m: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<nalioth> LjL: i'm not sure if we should clear the it factoid, cuz 'it' used to be 'protected'
<nalioth> l3m: de "IS"
<nalioth> "IS" is the magic word
<l3m> ubotu de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fr Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanlen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<ubotu> i'm not going to learn illegal characters, l3m
<l3m> ubotu de is "Deutschsprachige Hilfe fr Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de"
<ubotu> l3m: i'm not going to learn illegal characters
<LjL> nalioth: what's "protected"?
<nalioth> l3m: and dont use accented characters
<l3m> ubotu de is "Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de"
<ubotu> ...but de is already something else...
<nalioth> LjL: what is it?
<l3m> !de
<ubotu> from memory, de is at Bitte gehen sie nach #kubuntu-de und #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<nalioth> !de
<l3m> i can't overwrite the old one
<l3m> arghl
<LjL> nalioth: and, ok, one uses "is" to teach things to ubotu, but how does one make ubotu skip that "from memory, de is..." stuff
<hunika> Ljl now kaffeine writes to me this OSS device "/dev/dsp" is already in use by another program.
<LjL> nalioth: i meant, what do you mean with !it being protected?
<nalioth> l3m: go ahead again
<l3m> ubotu de is "Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de"
<ubotu> l3m: okay
<l3m> !de
<ubotu> hmm... de is "Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de"
<l3m> lol
<LjL> hunika: i think you should go in kaffeine's settings and tell it to use the gstreamer engine, or something...
<nalioth> l3m: "it" "is" and some other words are (or were) not able to be used for triggers
<nalioth> !de
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese, Grazie...
<nalioth> LjL: try "ita is italian esta blah blah"
<l3m> ubotu de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<ubotu> ...but de is already something else...
<nalioth> LjL: and when i get with the owner i'll see about moving ita to it
<LjL> l3m: "ubotu no, de is.."
<l3m> ubotu no, de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<ubotu> okay, l3m
<l3m> ah yeah thanks
<asimon> Bots have usability problems too ;-)
<l3m> ;)
<l3m> !de
<ubotu> I heard de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<LjL> !ita is Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubotu> ...but ita is already something else...
<LjL> !ita
<ubotu> rumour has it, ita is italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<LjL> ubotu no, ita is Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubotu> okay, LjL
<hunika> Ljl is that a problem that which files I would like to play are on a windows partition which is just read only
<hunika> ?
<LjL> hunika: shouldn't be, if they *can* be read
<hunika> it can be because with xmms i can play music
<l3m> hunika: as long as you only read them it's fine ( e.g. watching a movie or listening to music )
<hunika> i can't play music or video with kaffeine. When i open it it simply crashes without an error message
<LjL> hunika: try "Settings / Kaffeine engine / Kaffeine GStreamer"
<l3m> ubotu tell hunika about mplayer 
<LjL> hunika: ... or the other one if that doesn't work :)
<l3m> ubotu tell hunika about restrictedformats
<hunika> Resource not found.
<nalioth> hunika: are you receiving any private messages?
<hunika> I have tryed to install mplayer
<hunika> but it has the same problem
<l3m> anyone here using ubu/kubu as firewall? i'm wondering if i should use debian or (k)ubu... 
<l3m> !firewall
<ubotu> well, firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter. see !firestarter
<l3m> yuck
<hunika> The question why i can play mp3 with xmms and with kaffeine not????????????????????????
<hunika> Ljl?
<l3m> hunika: because you didn't read the restrictedformats thing
<nalioth> hunika: are you reading MY messages at all (in this window)?
<hunika> I have
<hunika> read
<hunika> I have enabled
<hunika> the universe-multiunivesre
<hunika> things
<LjL> hunika: try installing kaffeine-xine perhaps
<hunika> i have tried 
<hunika> send me how to
<hunika> let's try again
<l3m> ubotu tell hunika about restrictedformats
<nalioth> hunika: did you "sudo apt-get update" in a konsole after you edited your list?
<l3m> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 Server is out! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html
<hunika> Ljl help me in another thing
<hunika> Do we have a kind of chat program like qchat?
<LjL> i don't know what qchat is
<nalioth> me neither
<hunika> so i need a lan-chat program which is compatible with qchat
<hunika> qchat is a lan-chat prgram
<LjL> don't think you'll have much luck there
<hunika> Another problem i have with linux dc++
<hunika> It does not works. we have here a local hub 
<hunika> they use it with windows dc++
<hunika> and i can not access from linux
<hunika> opinion?
<hunika> so I see just three people
<LjL> dc++ works on linux usually, i guess your hub software doesn't like the linux client for some reason, can't know
<jazwec> hi
<jazwec> please
<jazwec> i have a problem
<Alex[RM-UK] > You know in KDE, how do I change the colour of the TExt at the top of the program, EG where it says XChat (2.4.4)
<l3m> hunika: try wine
<jazwec> when i want to update repositories...it fails
<jazwec> cos they are broken
<LjL> hunika: http://vqcc-gtk.sourceforge.net/ <--- this thing supposedly supports the qchat protocl
<l3m> Alex[RM-UK] : system settings->appearance->color
<Alex[RM-UK] > thanks
<hunika> ok thanks Ljl
<hunika> Ljl
<hunika> another thing
<hunika> In Linux dc++
<hunika> I can see just 4 people in our local hub
<hunika> but we have more online I am sure
<LjL> hunika: as l3m said, try installing wine, install the Windows DC++ over it, and check what happens like that
<hunika> how can i install wine
<jazwec> could anybody help me??
<hunika> from where/
<LjL> hunika: "sudo aptitude install wine"
<jazwec> when i want to update repositories...it fails cos they are broken :(
<l3m> !wine
<LjL> hunika: or use Adept, or apt-get, or Synaptic, or whatever. that's what we usually mean when we say "install xyz"
<l3m> ubotu tell hunika about wine
<LjL> l3m: wine is also in the standard repos, an older version, but i guess hunika is already confused enough ;)
<nalioth> jazwec: 'broken' means a lot of things, can you be more specific?
<hunika> i am installing wine
<jazwec> nalioth its the only thing it says
<nalioth> jazwec: i suspect it tells you more things
<LjL> hunika: ok, wait until it's installed, and then download and install the windows version of dc++
<hunika> Another question Ljl. How can I access my linux files under windows xp. I use ReiserFS file system
<LjL> hunika: you can't
<LjL> i don't think
<nalioth> hunika: you cannot
<hunika> why??????
<LjL> hunika: actually, i think that you can ---> http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<hunika> ok I have to download under windows?
<nalioth> hunika: reading linux filesystems is very risky to your linux date. be wary
<LjL> hunika: yes
<LjL> nalioth: *reading* them is risky?
<nalioth> reading them from windows
<hussam> I'm getting this error: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<hunika> I would like to read
<hussam> how do I fix the gpg error?
<hunika> just my docs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hussam about gpgerr
<LjL> nalioth: yeah, but why is that risky?
<hunika> which i make in open office
<nalioth> LjL: think about it. would you want windows mounting your linux FS?
<LjL> nalioth: yeah, why not. if it's only to read...
<nalioth> LjL: good luck to you.
<nalioth> i'll play in the street first, LjL 
<LjL> nalioth: i don't understand you. read-only access has never hurted anyone
<sjborch> except pandora
<hussam> nalioth: thanks, I'll try that
<nalioth> LjL: read only access from linux > windows is good, i dont trust windows at all to play in my linux fs
<l3m> hunika: try using google once in a while. google for "reiserfs windows" and click on the first hit
<hunika> Ljl help me again :))) Now I am seeing more people in Linux Dc++
<hunika> okay thanks
<LjL> nalioth: sorry, but i think that's just your preconception against windows. windows can *always* access your linux partitions if it wants to, so under your logic, hunika should be scared *of running windows* to start with
<LjL> nalioth: once one decides that running windows isn't scary enough for them, i don't see why one wouldn't download a GPLd program to access their Linux filesystem
<nalioth> LjL: i totally agree
<LjL> nalioth: especially when it's said on the homepage that "Access is read-only. I do not intend to change that, at least for the time being."
<nalioth> everyone should be scared of running windows
<hunika> Hey people I want just to access my documents
<hunika> I like windows and linux both of them have pros and contras
<LjL> nalioth: sorry, but one thing is giving reasonable IT advice, and another thing is doing FUD
<hunika> Don't make a debate here
<sjborch> using a fat32 partition is good for sharing between systems
* LjL agrees with sjborch
<Alex[RM-UK] > Has Anyone ever used the KXDOCKER ?
<nalioth> LjL: with all the bugs and exploits available for windows, why would i want to expose my linux FS to that possiblity?
* Stele is not scared of running windows
<Alex[RM-UK] > How do I start KXDOCKER?
<Alex[RM-UK] > I got it!
<Alex[RM-UK] > wow
* Stele runs it behind a hardware firewall of course, with all the latest patches
<sjborch> Alex[RM-UK] : what's kxdocker?
<sjborch> never mind. I see now.
<l3m> Alex[RM-UK] : alt-f2, then type kxdocker
<beginxattraction> Hey, where should I install my fonts?
<l3m> !defoma
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, l3m
<LjL> nalioth: i say it again: if you see that as too risky, you simply don't use windows. so, if you like, tell people that using windows is dangerous -- but don't tell them that reading linux filesystems from windows is dangerous
<l3m> !fonts
<ubotu> I guess fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<beginxattraction> thank you!
<LjL> nalioth: 'cause, really, that doesn't make any sense. if you get exploited or something, your linux partition can be put in danger *anyway*, whether you use some read-only utility to read you reiserfs partition or not
<LjL> nalioth: it'd be like saying that "if you have linux installed, using IE on windows is risky". this statement may not be false, but it still doesn't make sense
<l3m> nalioth: more likely is however, that the exploit thinks ( as does windows without special tools ) that it's just unusable hd or unpartitioned space or whatever and will leave all linux partitions in peace, even if it's wrecking your win sys
<nalioth> gentlemen, lets take this to #kubuntu-offtopic please
<l3m> hehe
<l3m> where's my flamethrower
<Alex[RM-UK] > Anyone know of a good Mac OS X Docker?
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : kxdocker, kooldock, ksmoothdock
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : the first i mentioned is in the reps, the others must be compiled
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh, kxdocker you can't configure though
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : hmm?
<LjL> it's kinda limited in the options it offers, if that's what you mean
<LjL> but you definitely can configure it
<gast> hello
<Alex[RM-UK] > how?
<gast> newbie-question
<gast> how do i compile with an older version of gcc?
<LjL> well, install that version first
<gast> i did
<LjL> then, type "export CC=gcc-version"
<nalioth> gast: in your terminal, type "CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4  ./command-you-want-the-older-gcc-for"
<LjL> then, configure and make as usual
<nalioth> LjL: which way is correct?
<LjL> nalioth: both
<gast> thank you
<LjL> nalioth: if you export, however, you won't forget to add the "CC=" after you've waited an hour trying to compile ;)
<gast> er export command not found
<LjL> gast: just remember to "make distclean" before anything else, if you've tried compiling with another version of gcc
<LjL> ?
<LjL> export is an internal bash command, are you not using bash?
<gast> ok i used sudo export
<gast> without sudo it works :)
<LjL> sudo export is definitely wrong
<gast> thank you for the distclean hint
<LjL> only use sudo when you "make install"
<LjL> (or, actually, when you "checkinstall", which will be a better choice)
<nalioth> very very wrong
<mp3guy> how do i make a program startup when i log on?
<gast> put it in ~/.kde/autostart/
<LjL> mp3guy: just leaving it running when you logoff should usually do the trick
<gast> i mean put a symlink in that folder
<mp3guy> gast, do i just go to the folder then right click, create new> link to application
<darkrad-> anybody know how to add a user to mysql?
<darkrad-> once it's installed?
<nalioth> mp3guy: that will work
<mp3guy> thnks
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hey, i've just downloaded KoolDock - (CVS AutoGenerated Tarball) ... what is a CVS autogenerated Tarball, and how do I install it?
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : cd to it, and type "./configure"
<Alex[RM-UK] > I tried, it comes up with this
<Alex[RM-UK] > bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Alex[RM-UK] > see, im cursed :@
<hunika> Thanks LJL the chat program you have gaved me is working
<nalioth> Alex[RM-UK] : no. in every tarball there should be a README or INSTALL
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : no you're not
<Alex[RM-UK] > theres both,
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : you must run autoconf on it
<Alex[RM-UK] > autoconf: configure.in: No such file or directory
<Alex[RM-UK] > there is a configure.in.in ... but not configure.in
<nalioth> Alex[RM-UK] : reading is fundamental
<Alex[RM-UK] > I did, it said to type ./configure...good work
<hunika> Thanks for everythinh Ljl
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : why have you downloaded the CVS tarball?
<Alex[RM-UK] > cos the other one the link was down :P
<LjL> hunika: np
<hunika> I am leaving know 
<hunika> Later we will talk
<hunika> where are you from Ljl?
<hunika> I am from Romania
<LjL> i'm from italy
<hunika> :D
<hunika> I am Hungarian anyway
<hunika> Good bye
<LjL> bye
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : let me download that thing and try. anyway, you'll most probably need autoconf
<Alex[RM-UK] > I tried autoconf
<nalioth> LjL: build-essential should have autoconf
<Alex[RM-UK] > I ahve autoconf
<nalioth> Alex[RM-UK] : install a higher version of autoconf
<darkrad-> anybody know how to add a user to mysql?
<Alex[RM-UK] > yes
<Alex[RM-UK] > darkrad-, PHP?
<devilz> hi can someone help me with source.list
<devilz> i cant get skype packages
<devilz> etc
<darkrad-> no, mysql installed on ubuntu
<Alex[RM-UK] > oh
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : i could tell you what to do, but instead, please read the page you downloaded kooldock from again... ;-)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell devilz about skype
<nalioth> devilz: skype is not in any sources
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : clue: look for the "#"
<Alex[RM-UK] > *** YOU'RE USING Autoconf version 2.13.
<Alex[RM-UK] > *** KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or newer
<Alex[RM-UK] > make[1] : *** [cvs]  Error 1
<Alex[RM-UK] > make: *** [all]  Error 2
<Alex[RM-UK] > I AM cursed
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : no, that happened to me too
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : it says it requires another version, so why not install that other version
<nalioth> Alex[RM-UK] : as i said, install a newer version
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : specifically, the package containing the right version is simply called "autoconf"
<LjL> nalioth: by the way, build-essential doesn't depend on autoconf, just on make... unless make depends on autoconf, but it doesn't seem to
<LjL> nalioth: never mind, build-essential depends on gcc, which depends on autoconf
<Alex[RM-UK] > the latest version is 2.13
<Alex[RM-UK] > in my packagemanager
<nalioth> LjL: build-essential is missing a lot of things, imho
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : please type "apt-cache show autoconf | grep Version", and paste me the results
<LjL> nalioth: perhaps so, but autoconf and automake are there anyway (at least some versions of them), i was mistaken
<nalioth> Alex[RM-UK] : but not in here, please (pasting)
<Alex[RM-UK] > rsion: 2.59a-3
<LjL> nalioth: no, it'll be fine pasting it in here, that's why i put the "grep Version" ;-)
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : so, it seems that 2.13 isn't the newest version in your repositories, is it?
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : "sudo aptitude install autoconf", as i said
<Alex[RM-UK] > yes
<Alex[RM-UK] > my latest version is 2.13
<LjL> of course it is
<Alex[RM-UK] > ok, want to have a screen shot?
<LjL> that's why i told you to install the package named "autoconf"
<LjL> which is version 2.59
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : no, i want you to install the package called "autoconf"
<Alex[RM-UK] > I am!
<Alex[RM-UK] > MY latest version is 2.13
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : ok, how do you know that your latest version is 2.13?
<Alex[RM-UK] > because it says, autoconf2.13
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : DO NOT INSTALL THAT ONE, install "autoconf", not "autoconf2.13"
<LjL> i don't know how to explain it
<Alex[RM-UK] > I've done that aswell
<LjL> "sudo aptitude install autoconf"
<Alex[RM-UK] > gah, brb food
<devilz> what is breezy and what is warty?
<LjL> devilz: breezy is the current version of (k)ubuntu, hoary was the previous version, and warty was the version before hoary (as well as the first version of (k)ubuntu, i think)
<devilz> so i use breezy
<devilz> but howto build source list
<devilz> so i can get all packages
<LjL> !tell devilz about sources
<devilz> which i want
<nalioth> devilz: there are some pkgs you will never find in the repos
<darkrad-> anybody know how to add a user to mysql?
<nalioth> devilz: ask us about those
<devilz> ok
<LjL> darkrad-: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/adding-users.html
<LjL> darkrad-: google is easy
<devilz> LjL, this url that ubotu gave me
<devilz> i selected all packages
<devilz> and source
<capricorn_tm> Good evening to everyone
<capricorn_tm> ^_^
<devilz> including security and security updates
<LjL> devilz: security should *definitely* be selected
<br4in> hello everybody
<capricorn_tm> hello
<devilz> i cant show you damn
<br4in> I've got a problem with my notebook networking on 5.10
<capricorn_tm> what's the prob?
<LjL> devilz: just use the sources.list that ubotu gave you about Breezy, and you should be fine
<devilz> and make apt-get update
<Zeusz> hello
<devilz> and upgrade
<devilz> ?
<br4in> everytime i try to enable interface (eth0 -> lan or eth1 -> wifi) the device is shown as enabled but then quickly switches over to disabled again
<capricorn_tm> hello Zeus
<devilz> still cant find skype
<devilz> @@
<LjL> devilz: upgrade is optional, you can if you want (use "dist-upgrade" anyway, not just "upgrade")
<apokryphos> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<LjL> devilz: but "sudo apt-get update" is definitely needed
<br4in> but when i sudo dhclient it works and is then shown as enabled
<Zeusz> do you have a script for konversaation that displays information of the song playing in xmms
<Zeusz> ?
<apokryphos> Zeusz: why would you use xmms? 8)
<br4in> so i can get on the net but this still bugs me
<LjL> Zeusz: if you find one, don't use it on here...
<Zeusz> because i like it
<Zeusz> i won't
<capricorn_tm> I'm with you Zeus, Amarok confuses me
<br4in> brb pizza delivery, sry
<Zeusz> I'm just used to having one under mIRC
<apokryphos> :/
<Zeusz> and i would need one for Konversation
<capricorn_tm> Pizza? luky mate
<apokryphos> konversation has one built in, but it only checks JuK and amaroK IIRC
<Zeusz> I like XMMS
<apokryphos> (i.e. the only players worth checking :P)
<Zeusz> it checks amarok
<LjL> Zeusz: look at xmms-infopipe
<Zeusz> thats fine 
<capricorn_tm> Oh come on, xmms is good, old but good
<Zeusz> i installd that
<apokryphos> nope
<Zeusz> xmms-infopipe
<apokryphos> it's terrible :)
<capricorn_tm> why?
<Zeusz> just don't know how to use it
<LjL> Zeusz: xmms-infopipe will enable you to write a script for konversation. don't know if there's one ready somewhere, don't think
<Zeusz> how?
<apokryphos> capricorn_tm: very ugly, hardly any nice features, terrible usability, X menus. Ergh
<Zeusz> ok what are the commands for Amarok?
<Zeusz> in Konversation?
<apokryphos> Zeusz: /media
<capricorn_tm> Okay okaym, got your point Apokryphos
<capricorn_tm> ^_^ I still do like xmms, I'm a nostalgic
<devilz> LjL
<devilz> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of skype:
<devilz>  skype depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); however:
<devilz>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<apokryphos> !tell devilz about skype
<ninHer> hi all
<Zeusz> well just found out that amarok doesn't work
<apokryphos> capricorn_tm: a reason I won't argue with :)
<rohan> hi all
<darkrad-> lol
<darkrad-> wb
<mymayer> omg
<mymayer> my interface
<mymayer> went down
<mymayer> you would believe
<apokryphos> Zeusz: works perfectly here
<darkrad-> :(
<mymayer> the hole *** blowed up ..
<LjL> Zeusz: look at the konversation help, section "scripting", there is an example telling you how to pipe the output of a command into konversation. that's precisely what you want
<Zeusz> it's not configured yet
<apokryphos> you don't have to configure anything
<Zeusz> but i dont know the command
<LjL> devilz: well, install that, no?
<Zeusz> in xmms infopipe
<apokryphos> if amarok is playing, and konversation is open, then /media    will do it
<apokryphos> oh, talking about xmms now...
* LjL is playing  Gay - Mans Best - SM-StudioX(young master & slaves).mpg  [Kaffeine] 
<darkrad-> mymayer: join there
<devilz> ljl cant
* apokryphos nods
* apokryphos_ is playing  Talk  by Coldplay on X & Y (Proper Retail) [amaroK] 
<Zeusz> look no offence for Amarok I'm just used to Winamp
<apokryphos> Zeusz: bad reason to keep using xmms
<capricorn_tm> I Have a strange problem. My home is just 3,6 gigs big, but the disk is 30, how can I resize the home?
<LjL> devilz: why?
<Zeusz> ok what's that infopipe command ?
<capricorn_tm> why I want to resize it?
<Zeusz> or where can i find the readme for infopipe?
<apokryphos> capricorn_tm: you can use gparted/qtparted
<apokryphos> partition tools in general aren't 100% guaranteed. Some bad stories
<capricorn_tm> apokryphos: How do i do that? Never used them
<apokryphos> I'm sure you'll figure it out if you open 'em up 8)
<LjL> Zeusz: "dpkg -L xmms-infopipe" will show all the files belonging to that package
<Zeusz> 10x a lot
<Zeusz> bye 
<capricorn_tm> BYE
<capricorn_tm> Okay, so basically i have to create a larger home partition?
<apokryphos> if that's what you want to do
<capricorn_tm> I do nnot get it, i gave the partition 30 gigs and Kubuntu allows me the use of only one tenth
<devilz> apokryphos, this link you game me about skype
<devilz> it sux
<devilz> still got this lib* thing crashing
<apokryphos> no; it tells you exactly how to install it
<devilz> i did
<devilz> same
<capricorn_tm> wait, wait, I get it..... I thought he would have made a home partition in the 30 gigs I gave him, but instead he made it in the 4gigs root partition
<apokryphos> devilz: just wget http://home.versateladsl.be/wvermeir/ubuntu/skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb 
<capricorn_tm> Now I get it
<capricorn_tm> Hummmm... Can I place my home in the 30 gigs partition?
<capricorn_tm> hi aplg
<devilz> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of skype:
<devilz>  skype depends on libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1); however:
<devilz>   Package libstdc++5 is not installed.
<capricorn_tm> Hi vonhalenbach
<apokryphos> that is an entirely different error
<apokryphos> devilz: no prizes for guessing what you have to do
<nalioth> devilz: go back to skype.com and get the static version
<apokryphos> capricorn_tm: so what's the exact situations. Two partitions with......
<devilz> i did
<apokryphos> no point; that deb works fine
<vonHalenbach> capricorn_tm: do you know me ?
<gerardocb> devilz, dl the rpm for Mandriva from skype.com, alien package.rpm, and then dpkg -i package.deb
<gerardocb> that worked for me
<apokryphos> devilz: install libstdc++5  of course
<capricorn_tm> Vonhalenbach: no just being polite, sorry to have disturbed you
<vonHalenbach> Hello capricorn_tm . anyway. ;-)
<capricorn_tm> apokryphos: the situation is the following there is a partition of 30 gigs that is empty and all my kubuntu ( including my home is located in the 4 gigs root partition
<apokryphos> capricorn_tm: yes, it can easily be done
<aplg> hey capricorn_tm 
<apokryphos> capricorn_tm: (i) mount the home directory to i.e. /media/home, (ii) move all the stuff from your current home into that folder, (ii) delete that one and then remount the first partition under /home
<Zeusz> weel I'm convinced
<Zeusz> Amarok works fine
<apokryphos> =)
<Zeusz> and I like it
<Zeusz> :)
* Zeusz is playing  Hero Of The Day  by Metallica on S & M - Disc I [amaroK] 
<Zeusz> :)
<Zeusz> cool
<capricorn_tm> I don't get it, why did he ask me for two different partitions in the insatll phase and then place the home in the root? Oh well, what do i do, a hard link?
<apokryphos> Zeusz: there are many great features on amaroK; you'll see :)
<devilz> apokryphos, 
<devilz> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<devilz> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<devilz>   libstdc++5: Depends: gcc-3.3-base (>= 1:3.3.6-8ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<apokryphos> capricorn_tm: nope; just edit /etc/fstab
<Zeusz> good to know
<devilz> this what i get when i try installing libstdc+5
<Zeusz> ok thanks for everithing bye
<apokryphos> devilz: you're into dependency hell. Did you install non-ubuntu packs?
<devilz> no
<nalioth> devilz: you did say you got the static skype package?
<devilz> now i'm not trying to install skype
<devilz> i have other problems
<br4in> yummy.
<devilz> ^^
<devilz> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<devilz> i made sudo dpkg --install --auto-deconfigure libqt3c102-mt_3.3.4-3_i386.deb
<devilz> and got previous msg
<br4in> so, to reiterate my problem
<devilz> ^^
<h>  do u enable your hardware mixer control?
<br4in> I've got a problem with my notebook networking on 5.10
<br4in> everytime i try to enable interface (eth0 -> lan or eth1 -> wifi) the device is shown as enabled but then quickly switches over to disabled again, but when i sudo dhclient it works and is then shown as enabled
<nalioth> devilz: you are heading for Trouble doing that
<br4in> anybody got any ideas?
<nalioth> devilz: stop with the dpkg. you are using a non ubuntu pkg and that is causing your trouble
<devilz> oh
<devilz> well tell me please
<devilz> how can i fix all this mass
<devilz> mess
<nalioth> devilz: go and get the "static" skype package
<mp3guy> i installed ubuntu, then later put on KDE, my firefox has really small fonts, and some formatting trouble, is there something i need to install/uninstall to fix this problem?
<devilz> bah
<capricorn_tm> Okay, gotta go, bye, Thanks for the help Apokryphos
<h> nalioth, skype works like shit. It has sound problems
<apokryphos> mp3guy: do you have gtk2-engines-gtk-qt installed?
<h> nalioth, how do I fix the sound problem in skype. ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell h about sound
<mp3guy> i'll check now apokryphos
<apokryphos> mp3guy: dpkg -l|grep gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<mp3guy> no, i don;t apokryphos
<apokryphos> install it
<apokryphos> then restart your KDE
<mp3guy> ok
<mp3guy> thanks
<apokryphos> you should then be able to alter the fonts for your GTK apps from systemsettings
<h> ubotu: the links u gave me did not have skype related solutions
<ubotu> h: I give up, what is it?
<nalioth> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<h> ubotu, What's the solution to skype sound problems?
<ubotu> h: Wish i knew
<h> nalioth, is ubotu a robot?
<nalioth> ubotu: is a bot
<ubotu> nalioth: I don't know
<nalioth> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> thanks nalioth :)
<mymayer> how letting the NFS server set the uid/guid when someone connects ?
<ClayG> h, I haven't used in a while and only the doze version of skype
<ClayG> but there is a text/config file where you can manually raise the mic volume
<ClayG> for some reason's it turns it-self down
<ClayG> the lowmic - theycan'thearme problem is the only one I know how to solve
<ClayG> if you are having problems hearing them I dont know, sorry
<ztonzy> hi apokryphos 
<albert> hi all!
<nalioth> hi
<Drakeson> I need  .desktop entry to run ~/something.sh shell script. what is the "Type" of this .desktop file?
<Drakeson> also what should I set as its "Exec" ?
<aplg> how can I change the system language?
<os2mac> so here is a stupid question... what does everyone use for wifi ap detection? I can't seem to get Kismet to run
<nalioth> os2mac: i use iwlist
<os2mac> cmd line app?
<nalioth> os2mac: yep
<os2mac> is there a way to filter the results down to just say channel, strength and essid?
<LjL> grep?
<os2mac> and I have wondered this for a while... is there a way to grep for multiple words at the same time?
<LjL> grep "exp1\|exp2\|exp3"
<darkrad-> FATAL: Error inserting fan (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/kernel/drivers/acpi/fan.k o): No such device
<darkrad-> FATAL: Error inserting thermal (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/kernel/drivers/acpi/thermal.ko): No such device
<darkrad-> why i get it?
<darkrad-> i see the error when i stop the kdm
<darkrad-> but probably they are thrown in boot sequence
<darkrad-> any way to fix?
<LjL> perhaps you just don't have the relevant hardware that those modules drive
<os2mac> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan |grep "ESSID\|Quality\|Channel"
<os2mac> works very well.
<LjL> that
<LjL> that's the way to do it, yes
<sophie_> echo echo echo
<os2mac> or better yet
<os2mac> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan |grep "ESSID\|Quality\|Channel\|Mode\|Encryption\|Protocol"
<os2mac> that should tell you everything you need to know
<mister_roboto>  I installed grub with Suse Linux a long time ago. Now I boot Ubuntu on another partition but the grub menu is still on the Suse partition. I want to abandon that partition and have grub run from the Ubuntu one. Any idea how I can reconfigure it?
<nalioth> mister_roboto: rerun the grub config from ubuntu, i'd guess
<mister_roboto> nalioth: i tried dpkg-reconfigure grub but that didn't do anything
<nalioth> mister_roboto: i'm not sure about grub, i've never used it (i have powermacs)
<mister_roboto> nalioth: thank anyway :)
<LeeJunFan> mister_roboto: just run sudo grub-install /dev/hdX
<LeeJunFan> mister_roboto: where X is the partition letter for your drive. hda?
<mister_roboto> LeeJunFan: thanks very much!
<mister_roboto> yes
<mister_roboto> LeeJunFan: that's what i needed :)
<mister_roboto> !tell me about fixres
<fernandotcl> hello, does anyone know what happened to the kvim package?
<fernandotcl> it seems to be no longer available in 5.10
<nalioth> !info kvim
<fernandotcl> !info kvim
<fernandotcl> it says it doesn't exist... :S
<nalioth> guess you'll need to compile it
<fernandotcl> but why was it taken away from the packages tree?
<sophie_> hello all
<fernandotcl> hey
<sophie_> ive upgraded from hoary to breezy using apt-get went pretty well but my system is now unstable!
<chapium> whats the difference between kvim and vim?
<fernandotcl> kvim is a graphical vim, with a qt interface
<mister_roboto> sophie_ sounds like it didn't go so well after all!
<sophie_> kde is acting up! and some of the new features are activated only when crating a new acount
<fernandotcl> well, anyways, i think i'll just use gvim instead... catch you guys later
<nalioth> sophie_: did you use "dist-upgrade"
<mister_roboto> sophie_: hmmm sounds like you have some .xxx config in your home dir that needs cleaning
<chapium> i guess i never quite got the gui'd vim
<chapium> to me it was still vim, but possibly more awkward
<sophie_> when installing new kde apt I have to do 
<sophie_> kbuildsycoca
<sophie_> nalioth: yep i did dist-upgrade
<sophie_> nalioth: Imnow downloading breezy image to reinstall from scratch
<sophie_> mister_roboto: should i just delete .kde!
<mister_roboto> sophie_: if you're gonna reinstall from scratch you might try the less drastic path of cleaning out your .kde first
<mister_roboto> sophie_:  lol  
<nalioth> sophie_: dont do that, (it may not be necessary)
<mister_roboto> sophie: just rename it
<sophie_> nalioth: well example the new desktop rubberbanc is so f*&*& slow
<sophie_> nalioth: when I'm iusing acce;erated x nvidia drivers
<nalioth> sophie_: yes, try renaming your ~/.kde
<sophie_> nalioth:  Sound server crashes every half houw
<sophie_> nalioth: kate crshes when using puthon class browser plugin
<sophie_> nalioth: and sometimes whole system freezes after a couple of hours standby
<johnclark> hello guys, anybody tried to run nxserver under AMD64?
<nalioth> sophie_: did you upgrade from the internet?
<sophie_> nalioth: I use to have uptimes of weeks now I have to do hard reboot
<sophie_> nalioth: yep
<nalioth> sophie_: never heard of all those problems
<sophie_> nalioth: I even got my harddrives acting up could not write to them
<johnclark> where are the 64bit experts???
<damnhil> Does KDE use ALSA or /dev/dsp?
<mister_roboto> i upgraded from hoary to breezy over the net too and it was painless except for the graphics :)
<sophie_> nalioth: maybe I,ve got a hardware issue or driver problem
<damnhil> johnclark, 64 support is bad
<johnclark> i know, it's my reason to ask ;-)
<sophie_> mister_roboto: for nvidia driver upgrade I had to intsll from nvidia a compile my own kernel modul
<hunika> Hello everybody
<sophie_> hi hunika 
<hunika> Hello Ljl
<mister_roboto> damnhil: it's bad?   i was planning to buy a 64 bit machine very soon. :(
<LjL> hi
<mister_roboto> sophie_: that's what i ended up doing as well.
<nalioth> sophie_: it doesnt sound like a software issue in general to me
<sophie_> anyway 12 minutes till download is done man kubuntu torrents are fast
<mister_roboto> nalioth: except for the part about new accounts having the new features
* LjL got it from HTTP
<mister_roboto> nalioth: that sounds like old, bad config
<johnclark> it's not bad, but you are somewhat alone when it's about apps, which are not available for 64bit
<nalioth> sophie_: have you renamed your ~/.kde  ?
<sophie_> any hardware guru? can a power frop in voltage so that hard drive start acting up
<johnclark> 64bit rocks like hell in ubuntu
<sophie_> nalioth: nope not yep 
<sophie_> nalioth: I'll think ill do a fresh install to make sure that my problems are not hardware realted
<nalioth> sophie_: good luck :)
<sophie_> nalioth: thanks
<sophie_> nalioth: I have to reconfigure ssh, samba, my firefox extentions...  what a pain
<hunika> Hello LjL
<hunika> can you help me again?
<nalioth> sophie_: that's why we're offering you other suggestions
<LjL> perhaps, ask me
<hunika> so
<mister_roboto> sophie:_ save your directories first   ~/.ssh   ~/.samba ~/.mozilla (or whatever)
<hunika> a simple thing
<nalioth> sophie_: yes, you should always back up your $HOMEDIR
<hunika> I have two printers both compatible with kubuntu. But when I would like to print something, the printer starts printing but I can not see nothing in the page, under windows it workd
<LjL> hunika: ack, this is very hardware specific
<hunika> But it is a soft problem I am sure. In windows I can use it, I can see the text:) but under linux I see just a white sheet
<wundrgoat> Good day everyone.   Hope you're cheery.  If anyone can be so graceful, I'd love to get a handle on this printing problem of mine.  Running Kubuntu Breezy trying to print to a Brother 1440.   Printer's installed but nadd happening.
<LjL> no doubt it's a software problem, but i can't think of anything to suggest you to try about it
<os2mac> Ljl is it remote or local?
<LjL> os2mac: ?
<apokryphos> seth_k|lappy: I'm finding it weird that the only sane people on the fora are IRC users :)
<os2mac> the printer... is it connected locally or is it attached to another computer on the network?
<wundrgoat> Are any other people have problems printing in Kubreezy?  Is this a common theme?
<seth_k|lappy> word, apokryphos ;)
<LjL> oh, dunno, but i assumed it's connected locally
<seth_k|lappy> had a nice talk with robotgeek yesterday, apokryphos 
<apokryphos> seth_k|lappy: a somewhat delayed response to your message 8)
<seth_k|lappy> wundrgoat, you found the exact driver for a brother 1440? what driver are you using?
<mister_roboto> wundrgoat: I have an HP network printer and it just worked
<os2mac> I had problems with printing initially but that was a common Norton AV blocking problem...
<hunika> LJL I have managed to play videos jupeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. With totem-xine
<hunika> I reinstalled and it works
<LjL> cool
<os2mac> I modified my settings and it works.
<hunika> I can have skins fot totem-xine?
<hunika> so download
<hunika> I am getting used to Linux
<LjL> dunno about skins
<MenZa`>  hi
<MenZa`> I've just downloaded KDE from a Ubuntu terminal
<MenZa`> It seems to be in english though - can I change my language?
<seth_k|lappy> sure, MenZa` 
<seth_k|lappy> go to SystemSettings
<seth_k|lappy> Regional & Accessibility
<seth_k|lappy> Language
<MenZa`> ah
<MenZa`> hmm
<MenZa`> I go "Add Language"
<MenZa`> I can only choose US English though
<MenZa`> Can I download others?
<seth_k|lappy> yes
<seth_k|lappy> let me find the package names
<seth_k|lappy> what language would you like?
<MenZa`> (it's for Danish)
<MenZa`> heh
<MenZa`> Danish :P
<seth_k|lappy> hehe
<seth_k|lappy> one moment :)
<seth_k|lappy> ok MenZa`, use Synaptic or kynaptic to install these packages:
<seth_k|lappy> kde-i18n-da
<_moss> how do i get the latest KDE
<seth_k|lappy> language-pack-kde-da-base
<MenZa`> (I'm completely new to KDE, so Kynaptic?)
<_moss> ?
<seth_k|lappy> MenZa`, it doesn't matter. Either one... they should both be in the System menu
<_moss> adept
<LjL> MenZa`: just install them from the command line if you've done that before
<_moss> seth_k|lappy: adept
<mister_roboto> Menza`: FYI, I found adept to be a lot nicer than kynaptic
<mister_roboto> Menza`: YMMV  :)
<fabian> hello there, could anyone help a linux newb on howto install software (i.e. firefox) please? i'd prefer a short priv. msg session
<_moss> how do i get the RC of KDE
<seth_k|lappy> _moss, oh yeah, we're using Breezy now, I always forget... /me just uses synaptic anyways
<seth_k|lappy> _moss, http://kubuntu.org has it
<seth_k|lappy> click the announcement there
<_moss> lol
<_moss> ok
<MenZa`> Well, how do I use synaptic/kynaptic, seth_k|lappy ?
<MenZa`> Is it a terminal command?
<seth_k|lappy> MenZa`, no... click the K menu, then click System
<LjL> fabian: "sudo aptitude install firefox" will install firefox. to be able to install all the packages that are available for Ubuntu, though, you'll have to change the contents of a file (/etc/apt/sources.list) a little, as in...
<LjL> !tell fabian about sources
<seth_k|lappy> choose Adept Package Manager
<seth_k|lappy> then search for those 2 packages: kde-i18n-da & language-pack-kde-da-base :)
<MenZa`> ungh
<MenZa`> how do I search?
<MenZa`> manage repositories?
<LjL> MenZa`: type "sudo aptitude kde-i18n-da & language-pack-kde-da-base" in a shell and you'll be fine
<MenZa`> perfect.
<MenZa`> Thanks, both of you :)
<seth_k|lappy> cheers
<LjL> sorry, that's wrong
<seth_k|lappy> add an install in there
<LjL> sudo aptitude install de-i18n-da & language-pack-kde-da-base
<seth_k|lappy> sudo aptitude install
<seth_k|lappy> yep
<seth_k|lappy> no
<seth_k|lappy> take out the & sign
<LjL> uh..
<LjL> yeah, guess so :)
<seth_k|lappy> sudo aptitude install kde-i18n-da language-pack-kde-da-base
<seth_k|lappy> :P
<seth_k|lappy> exactly that line, MenZa` ^^
<LjL> should be it ;)
<seth_k|lappy> hehe, between the two of use we'll get it LjL ;)
<seth_k|lappy> s/use/us/
<seth_k|lappy> I give up at typing.
<LjL> :D
<MenZa`> hmm
<MenZa`> It doesn't work
<seth_k|lappy> probably don't have aptitude
<seth_k|lappy> MenZa`, replace aptitude with apt-get
<seth_k|lappy> and try again
<LjL> sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-da language-pack-kde-da-base
<seth_k|lappy> (aptitude >>> apt-get tho, so install it sometime)
<LjL> seth_k|lappy: (but it comes by default in every Ubuntu afaik)
<seth_k|lappy> aptitude does?
* seth_k|lappy checks
<LjL> seth_k|lappy: yes
<MenZa`> It says something about that it's unknown on line 1 of the source-list /etc/apt/sources.list
<MenZa`> The list of sources couldn't be read
<LjL> seth_k|lappy: it's marked as "important"
<LjL> MenZa`: type "sudo apt-get update"
<MenZa`> same error
<MenZa`> :O!!11
<LjL> MenZa`: you have a broken /etc/apt/source.list file
<LjL> !tell MenZa` about easysource
<MenZa`> uh oh
<LjL> !tell MenZa` about sources
<MenZa`> this is bad shit, I'm a total noob at this
<MenZa`> hm.
<MenZa`> Better get to work
<LjL> MenZa`: just edit the file /etc/apt/source.list with your favorite editor (you must use "sudo" before the editor command, though)
<LjL> MenZa`: and either find the line that's wrong, or use one of the pre-made files than ubotu gave you
<apokryphos> MenZa`: not for GUI editors
<LjL> MenZa`: but, you can paste your current file into the pastebin, and hopefully i'll be able to tell you what's wrong
<apokryphos> er, LjL instead
<LjL> apokryphos: no? what's wrong with doing that?
<apokryphos> LjL: you should use kdesu for launching GUI editors with sudo powers
<LjL> apokryphos: oh, right, the X hosts file
<seth_k|lappy> .ICEauthority
<MenZa`> I can just use emacs, rite?
<seth_k|lappy> sure
<MenZa`> hmm
<LjL> MenZa`: if you like, yeah
<apokryphos> many things, but often the dcop sockets
<MenZa`> I tried easysource
<MenZa`> And it opens in Kate
<MenZa`> So, I guess I'll have to save it then?
<LjL> MenZa`: you won't be able to save it to the right file if kate wasn't launched as root
<LjL> MenZa`: you must save in /etc/apt/sources.list, which belongs to root
<MenZa`> damnit
<MenZa`> Alright
<MenZa`> I'll open the current one in emacs
<_moss> ermm
<_moss> is it safe to use kde 3.5
<_moss> ?
<LjL> _moss: i'm using it right now, and it sort of works here
<MenZa`> heh
<_moss> ok ;/
<LjL> _moss: i mean, it *does* work, has got a few small quirks but works. YMMV
<MenZa`> How do I open a file in emacs from terminal D:?
<_moss> ok thx
<LjL> MenZa`: i don't use emacs, but "sudo emacs /etc/apt/sources.list" i suppose
<MenZa`> Roger
<MenZa`> Okay, it's open
<MenZa`> What do I edit :
<os2mac> ew emacs 
* os2mac ducks flames.
<LjL> MenZa`: i don't know, until i know what's wrong... paste it into the pastebin pls
<_kay> Evening
<os2mac> doesn't vim have a GUI?
<LjL> os2mac: you wish :)
<LjL> but actually, it does, they were speaking about kvim some time ago
<_kay> os2mac: it does have one
<MenZa`> God this is embarrasing
<LjL> but that seems to have been removed from breezy
<_kay> with gtk too
<LjL> still, there's a GTK version, and other stuff
<LjL> there's also VIMPart for KDE, which i haven't quite understood (nor am i going to ;)
<seth_k|lappy> _moss, I'm using KDE 3.5 too, no showstoppers here
<_moss> ok
<_kay> vim-gnome and vim-gtk both exist
<_moss> whats the easiest way to get it
<seth_k|lappy> wb
<MenZa`> lol
<MenZa`> I accidentally logged out
<MenZa`> Humm
<MenZa`> Embarrasing, I can't even copy the text here
<LjL> i had suspected so ;)
<seth_k|lappy> ok, so go to http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<LjL> DON'T copy it here MenZa` !
<seth_k|lappy> paste in your sources.list
<seth_k|lappy> yeah, don't paste it here
<MenZa`> of course not 
<LjL> MenZa`: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<MenZa`> i was on pastebin :P
<LjL> ok
<_kay> The server throughs you out if you try
<seth_k|lappy> not necessarily, but I would mute him
<MenZa`> what was the sources.list dir again?
<LjL> . /etc/apt
<seth_k|lappy>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<MenZa`> ffs
<MenZa`> how do I copy :o
<MenZa`> newly converted windoze user :P
<LjL> ctrl+c, ctrl+v should work... or, just select and then press the middle mouse button to paste
<LjL> (don't mix the two methods tho)
<MenZa`> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/439034
<MenZa`> hah
<LjL> ah-uhm, why is there a "kde-i18n-da" on the first line of that? :o)
<os2mac> if that does't work you can use ctrl+insert and shift+insert
<MenZa`> I have no idea, LjL 
<LjL> well, remove it
<os2mac> last comment was for cut and paste.
<MenZa`> rgr
<MenZa`> that's all?
<LjL> MenZa`: and while you're at it, remove the leading "# " from every line that contains the word "universe"
<LjL> MenZa`: this will enable you more repositories
<nalioth> MenZa`: and everywhere it says "universe" make it say "universe multiverse"
<LjL> MenZa`: oh, but actually, you've already enabled universe through the "dk" mirror on the last line...
<MenZa`> then save :P?
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> then "sudo apt-get update", then try again installing
<_kay> Should I report bugs on bugzilla or is it already all launchpad?
<MenZa`> Works :D
<MenZa`> huh
<nalioth> bugzilla is still the place
<seth_k|lappy> _kay, bugs for main components go in Bugzilla
<seth_k|lappy> bugs for universe go in Launchpad
<xNIRVANAx> Hey everyone
<MenZa`> Couldn't open /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<MenZa`> access denied.
<xNIRVANAx> I have a problem with compiling from limewire source 
<seth_k|lappy> MenZa`, close Adept
<_kay> I have one for libnspr4, it cannot be installed on Dapper for a long time already
<hunika> Some good educational program fro Linux Ljl?
<_moss> whats the easiest way to get it
<MenZa`> adept is closed
<seth_k|lappy> did you sudo?
<MenZa`> dang
<seth_k|lappy> sudo apt-get install ...
<seth_k|lappy> hehe
<LjL> hunika: "educational" is a wide term...! but there is the edubuntu-desktop which is specifically about educational packages
<hunika> thanks
<MenZa`> and the package names again?
<seth_k|lappy> kde-i18n-da language-pack-kde-da-base
<LjL> sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-da language-pack-kde-da-base
<MenZa`> Yep
<MenZa`> Downloading now :9
<MenZa`> Thanks guys, I really appreciate it :D
<seth_k|lappy> you're welcome! sorry it took so long
<MenZa`> I've understood nothing of what I've been doing :)
<seth_k|lappy> but now you're all set up to install things in the future
<MenZa`> Yeh, sorry for taking your time :)
<LjL> MenZa`: note that translations are often far from perfect
<seth_k|lappy> that's what we're here for
<MenZa`> LjL: Meh, I guess it's okay
<MenZa`> I wish you could order Kubuntu with ShipIt
<seth_k|lappy> use Adept in the future to install things... make sure you choose Adept Package Manager and not Adept Updater
<MenZa`> I've got 16 Ubuntu CDs here :)
<seth_k|lappy> MenZa`, supposedly Shipit will send Kubuntu CDs starting with 6.04
<seth_k|lappy> b/c the Live CD will no longer be separate from the Install CD
<MenZa`> I'll just log out and in again
<MenZa`> to apply my language
<MenZa`> brb
* nalioth is waiting for the dvd with every last byte filled with k/ubuntu goodness
<LjL> i don't care too much about shipped cds and dvds
<LjL> downloading them's easier
* seth_k|lappy bought a DVD burner yesterday on Black Friday :)
<xNIRVANAx> I want to compile LimeWire from source. When I try to compile limewire from source though, I can do the core no problem, but when I get a crapload of errors. The errors can be found here: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/439050
<seth_k|lappy> now I can finally burn the Kubuntu DVD
<seth_k|lappy> xNIRVANAx, you're using the crazy SableVM thing. It sucks for compiling
<seth_k|lappy> you should grab real Sun Java and use that
<xNIRVANAx> no, I have Java
<xNIRVANAx> free-java-sdk
<xNIRVANAx> v 1.4
<seth_k|lappy> yeah, that's sableVM
<LjL> seth_k|lappy: isn't it jikes the one doing the compile?
<xNIRVANAx> ohh, where do I get the java sdk then?
<LjL> !tell xNIRVANAx about java
<LjL> !tell xNIRVANAx about javadebs
<seth_k|lappy> It's pretty easy to build
<nalioth> xNIRVANAx: why dont you want to use gtk-gnutella? there is no java aftertaste with it
<xNIRVANAx> I want to learn to learn how to compile from source, I have LimeWire working already no problem...it's just a personal endevour that I want to learn...
<nalioth> xNIRVANAx: learning how to compile from source is easier if you DONT start with java apps
<nalioth> xNIRVANAx: just my opinion
<hunika> how can I run windows applications?
<apokryphos> compile a standard kde app, if you wanna learn
<seth_k|lappy> hunika, use wine
<menza> Voila
<menza> It'
<_kay> getting compilation right with java is too hard if you ask me
<menza> It's working perfectly.
<nalioth> xNIRVANAx: compiling console apps is usually the least problematic to start with
<menza> :D
<hunika> I have downloaded wine
<seth_k|lappy> yay!
<_moss> i downloaded a boot screen from kde-look.org but i cant get to install it
<menza> And konversation > xchat 
<menza> :P
<hunika> but it is not working
<seth_k|lappy> yes
<seth_k|lappy> Xchat is great for Gnome
<seth_k|lappy> but Konv is just yummy
<_moss> i like Konversation
<_moss> :P
* apokryphos still sticks to kvirc these days =)
<seth_k|lappy> irssi for me, running on tty2
<seth_k|lappy> when I'm not using Konv
<xNIRVANAx> Is there any good download managers for Kubuntu?
<xNIRVANAx> because 41MB is a lot to download, and my connection will surely F-up before it finishes?
<xNIRVANAx> no question mark^^
<menza> seth_k|lappy: not too happy with using terminal
<_moss> whats the universe address
<nalioth> xNIRVANAx: in a terminal you can use wget (use wget -c to resume)
<_moss> i deleted it from adept
<hunika> Help me LjL Wine is installing windows programs but I can not run them
<xNIRVANAx> wget is installed by default?
<_moss> yes
<nalioth> xNIRVANAx: it is, yes
<xNIRVANAx> nice
<LjL> hunika: be more specific please. what happens when you try to run them?
<hunika> Nothing
<hunika> wine does not starts
<LjL> hunika: ok, what are you doing to run them?
<hunika> I don't understand the question! Sorry
<hunika> I would like to run my macmillan dictionary
<LjL> hunika: i mean, how are you trying to start your Windows programs? where are you clicking, or what are you typing?
<hunika> I am clicking on the icon
<hunika> on the exe file
<LjL> hunika: the exe file of the setup program, you mean?
<hunika> no
<nalioth> hunika: you need to start your wine programs from the konsole
<hunika> the program on my windows partition. When I had xandros contained cross over office
<hunika> and I could run my windows programs 
<LjL> nalioth: actually, i can start them just by clicking on an .exe, or by using the K menu, if they were installed using a setup program
<hunika> so what shall i do?
<nalioth> LjL: hm, again, i dont use wine (no intel machines around)
<LjL> hunika: you should install your programs on linux, not run them from any windows partition whatsoever. that's bad, especially for your windows partition's health
<hunika> I see
<hunika> But how should I install something from a cd
<hunika> like in windows?
<LjL> hunika: yes
<LjL> hunika: insert the CD, and run setup.exe or whatever the installer program is
<hunika> but wine does not starts that exe file
<neoncode> You know the "make checkinstall" command to use instead of "make install", is there an eqevilent jam command?
<LjL> neoncode: what's jam?
<LjL> hunika: please type "ps aux | grep wine" and tell me if it lists anything
<neoncode> LjL: A make replacement, apparently
<LjL> neoncode: well, checkinstall can be used with any command you like, not just make
<nalioth> neoncode: no there is not
<LjL> neoncode: "checkinstall" alone will try to run make install, but "checkinstall <command>" will run whatever you like it to
<nalioth> LjL: checkinstall only works with "make install" and jam is a different build system
<LjL> neoncode: whether jam will play fair with checkinstall is another matter
<hunika> how shall I make Ljl that sign between ps aux and grep wine
<neoncode> LjL: Well jam isen't playing fair anyway... I got a load of errors....
<LjL> hunika: it depends on your keyboard layout
<hunika> i will copy it
<nalioth> neoncode: jam is NOT one of my favorite play toys
<LjL> nalioth: that it *only* works with make install is not true... i can myself write a script that touches files around, and checkinstall will track it and create a relevant package
<hunika> 886  0.0  0.3   3060   760 pts/3    S+   00:18   0:00 grep wine
<neoncode> nalioth: I tryed building this program and the configure script said It uses Jam, i'm not gonna argue...
<LjL> hunika: ok. look, try this
<hunika> what?
<LjL> hunika: go to http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/all , and click on the Windows version of Firefox
<LjL> hunika: check whether wine can install that
<hunika> I can install the windows version of dc++
<LjL> hunika: and it works?
<_menza> Is it just me, or does amaroK really look like limewire :D?
<nalioth> neoncode: did you install jam?
<hunika> yes
<hunika> it works
<LjL> neoncode: i don't know what you can do about checkinstall, but... if you type "strace -f -e file -o CallList <command>", you will get a CallList file logging every filesystem call that you <command> made
<hunika> I am downloading now firefox as you said
<LjL> neoncode: that way, you'll be able to reconstruct what files were installed on your system. not as easy as with checkinstall, but
<LjL> hunika: no, don't download it
<LjL> hunika: if dc++ works, there's no need to
<LjL> hunika: i'm afraid you're just out of luck with that specific program. Wine runs a lot of Windows programs, but it can't run all of them
<xNIRVANAx> where is the directory for the java 2 sdk 1.4?
<neoncode> nalioth: Yes I have jam it's just spiting out a load of errors, i've given up now, i'll just get the precompiled binaries.
<neoncode> LjL: Thanks...
<_moss> http://mrmoss.equiphase.net/systeminfo <--- why is memory usage soo high?
<hunika> I understand
<xNIRVANAx> I have to use the command: export JAVA_HOME=/path/to/java/ but I don't know where to point it to...
<murr> is it possible to turn off computer straight from a KDE sessions when using GDM?
<LjL> neoncode: note that checkinstall just runs the standard "make install" anyway, except for wrapping it into a library which intercepts filesystem calls
<LjL> murr: "sudo halt" would do it, though i suspect there might be cleaner methods :)
<murr> LjL: well, sudo poweroff would do it too, but...
<neoncode> LjL: Thanks, i'll keep that in mind
<murr> oh well. damn
<LjL> neoncode: what's this program that you're trying to compile?
<_kay> halt is clean
<LjL> murr: why not use KDM? it's not that bad
<_kay> it checks for kde
<murr> LjL: XDMCP support is broken in it
<LjL> murr: i won't argue with that :)
<LjL> anyway, if _kay's right, it shouldn't be a problem to just run halt
<neoncode> LjL: Was trying, i'm just gonna get the binarys now but it was some RTS game port called glade
<neoncode> I think ubotu made a mistake....
<neoncode> or somone did when writeing it i think...
<LjL> which factoid?
<murr> does halt turn off the computer automatically? or does it require pressing the power button?
<LjL> murr: turns off, at least here
<_kay> murr: if you have ACPI, it will
<murr> ok
<_kay> But i was lying about halt
<_kay> It is the the power button that does
<neoncode> LjL: Wine, it says the WineHQ address is www.winehq.org, but a google turns up www.winehq.com. and the .org address does not work.
<_kay> When i press the power button, either KDE with shutdown the system when running, or halt is being used
<_kay> I confused that
<LjL> neoncode: fixed
<xNIRVANAx> I have to use the command: export JAVA_HOME=/path/to/java/ but I don't know where to point it to... Where is the default Java 2 sdk 1.4 path?
<LjL> _kay: i see
<neoncode> LjL: Cool, can you edit the bot then?
<LjL> murr: but then, what about pressing the power button?
<LjL> neoncode: yes
<vadcom> hello all
<murr> LjL: well, maybe that could be ok
<LjL> murr: *if* it works (and that's a big if! ;), it will definitely be ok
<LjL> murr: if it doesn't work, well, at least you'll know it doesn't
<murr> LjL: it still depends on the user of this computer whether it's ok or not ;)
<LjL> murr: i'm saying "ok" from the point of view of a clean session shutdown
<murr> LjL: yeah, i know :)
<vadcom> i have problem: i don't can say my modem to switch sound off
<LjL> murr: anyway, i think pressing the power button launches /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh . you could just run that script
<vadcom> how do it?
<_kay> This is what the power button does: dcop --all-sessions --all-users ksmserver ksmserver logout 0 2 0 && exit 0
<_kay> I think originally the question if there is a safe command, that will do
<_kay> It logs out everybody
<murr> ok
<LjL> _kay: and shutdowns, too, i would hope
<lila> No subnet declaration for start (0.0.0.0).
<lila> Please write a subnet declaration in your dhcpd.conf file for the
<lila> network segment to which interface start is attached.
<lila> exiting
<vadcom> im read man for pppd but didn't find nothing about
<lila> please can you help me i cant run dhcpd servr it gives me NO subnet declaration  (0.0.0.0)
<murr> well, i'll try the power button then
<murr> thank you
<_kay> LjL: look into /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<Knowerrors> anybody here use the ubuntu updater on kubuntu?
<LjL> _kay: uh, i just did, why would i have pointed murr to it otherwise? ;)
<_kay> Ah :)
<_kay> I had searched for it myself now :p
<murr> heh
<vadcom> somebody help me, please
<_kay> This is what I had in mind, when I said halt does respect things
<LjL> _kay: actually, i don't have the original file, as i modified it while trying to make hibernation work... but, if i recall correctly, it doesn't contain an instruction to explicitely power off
<LjL> _kay: or, rather, it contains one, but it's inside an "if" that's only execute if kde is NOT running
<_kay> Yes, but you know KDE can initiate a powerdown from KDM
<LjL> _kay: no, actually i don't, that's why i asked :)
<LjL> but murr is running GDM anyway, not KDM, which would take us back to the original question! :D
<_kay> Ah.... press alt, ctrl delete
<_kay> gdm with Kubuntu?
<LjL> won't work in X
<hunika> Good night gus
<hunika> guys
<_kay> That's some freaky freedesktop thing possibly though
<LjL> _kay: says KDM doesn't support XDMCP, whatever that is ;)
<hunika> and girls
<LjL> many people use GDM with KDE actually
<murr> LjL: it does, but it's broken
<_kay> LjL: Now that is something different, and btw, I have used it, so it does :p
<xNIRVANAx> Alright, I got LimeWire compiled, both core and gui, now does anyone know where I can find a guide on how to do the rest, because the limewire.org website is down
<murr> ...in KDE 3.4.3 - at least i couldn't get it to work, and many other people on the net have complained about the same issue
<LjL> i know zilch about that
<murr> LjL: XDMCP allows remote logins with X
<_kay> well, read man kdm
<_kay> i think it's disabled by default on Debian systems
<Japsu> XDMCP is REALLY tricky to secure :/
<Japsu> I mean, secure as in cryptographically secure
<_kay> And you need to to 2 things to get it activated again
<Japsu> easy SSH port forwarding won't do :/
<murr> _kay: so have you got it to work with KDE 3.4.3?
<neoncode> Hey is there any kind of WINE configuration program?
<Japsu> neoncode: winecfg
<_kay> murr: yes
<LjL> neoncode: winetools, too
<LjL> neoncode: crashes here, tho
<neoncode> Japsu: I carn't find it on the reposotories, or winetools, where can I get it from?
<Japsu> neoncode: winecfg is supposed to come with wine
<Japsu> at least my wine cvs has winecfg
<neoncode> Japsu: Ahh, so it does...
<murr> _kay: hmm.. 
<Japsu> :)
<LjL> neoncode: for winetools, you'd have to add the WineHQ repository
<murr> _kay: the remote connection just keeps restarting when i'm trying to connect to it
<_kay> murr: restart.... how you define that
<_kay> ?
<neoncode> I have no idea what any of this means so it i tecnaly harmfull to just put in what I think looks right? or can I crash kubuntu doing that?
<neoncode> And my spelling and typeing is crap
<LjL> neoncode: eh?
<LjL> yeah ;)
<LjL> neoncode: what are you asking about harmfulness?
<neoncode> LjL: If I put the wrong things into winecfg and run wine do I risk crashing ubuntu or just wine?
<murr> _kay: well, that happened with Cygwin/X anyway
<LjL> neoncode: ubuntu should never crash by just running a program (such as wine) in unpriviledged mode
<LjL> neoncode: if it does crash, then there's a bug in ubuntu
<_kay> murr: You are confusing me, so do you see a chooser?
<Japsu> yeah, this ain't windows :)
<murr> _kay: in syslog it says "localhost kdm[10775] : Unknown session exit code 0 (sig 11) from manager process" over and over again
<neoncode> LjL: Good
<neoncode> Japsu: lol
<Acidic32> how do i install a windows program
<_kay> 11 is bad indeed, so you set DISPLAY in your .bashrc or something?
<murr> _kay: if a chooser is used, it tries to connect, but it fails and the chooser pops up again
<Acidic32> in Ubuntu using wine?
<Japsu> it might strike windows people as a shocking new idea but in linux it's generally considered a bug if an unprivileged user can crash the whole system
<LjL> Acidic32: just click on the exe
<Acidic32> ok
<_kay> I had similar problem, login just failed, when i had that convinience
<LjL> Japsu: well, it's considered a bug in windows as well
<murr> _kay: hmm.. i haven't edited .bashrc
<neoncode> Japsu: I know, I had windows... unfortunatly
<_kay> of course, remote sessions then get to fail on access to the display
<_kay> .profile and /etc/environment... 
<neoncode> Hey are their 2 seprate conversasions about wine going on here? confuseing...
<Japsu> yeah well I mean with full compiler access... I mean, you shouldn't be able to write a program that can crash the system from unprivileged mode
<murr> _kay: err.. gdm doesn't require that(?)
<_kay> Other that that, can you look into .xsession* for the user
<hunika> I am back again!
<_kay> Well, so use gdm :)
<hunika> :D :D :D :D
<hunika> Do you know some english english vocabulary for kubuntu?
<LjL> Japsu: that's perfectly valid for windows as well
<murr> _kay: i'm not even able to get the login screen so i don't think it has anything to do with the users and their configurations
<Japsu> LjL: yay, so they've grown up at m$ as well \o/
<LjL> Japsu: with or wihout compiler access, you shouldn't be able to crash the system as an unprivved user
<LjL> Japsu: Windows NT has always been like that
<Japsu> hmm, I must be tired, I'm slipping dangerously close to trolling here
<_kay> murr: That's why I asked about the chooser
<LjL> Japsu: of course, exploits *have* been found to actually let an unpriviledged user break the system... but then, such exploit have existed for linux as well
<Japsu> of course
<Japsu> and they've been promptly patched
<LjL> Japsu: yeah, in windows perhaps they've been patched a bit less promptly... but the concept is still the same
<neoncode> Winecfg does not save the settings set when I click "ok". does it have to be run in superuser mode?
<LjL> neoncode: shouldn't have to
<neoncode> I thought the settings were in /home/<me>/.wine/
<murr> _kay: there are actually 2 machines here on the local network that accept remote connections. i get a chooser (not the chooser you were talking about?) which displays a list of all (the two) available machines. but when i choose this machine from the list and try to connect, it fails and that message i pasted is added to syslog every time
<neoncode> or are they somewhere in /etc/?
<Japsu> neoncode: ~/.wine
<Japsu> neoncode: so no, you won't need superuser access
<DarknessX> hi -- I need to get the kernel source (2.6.12-9-386) onto a computer with no internet.  Can anybody tell me where I can download the .deb file?  I'll be able to install it with dpkg once I get it onto the computer, right?
<Knowerrors> Anyone here try or heard of SimpleKDE (www.simplekde.org) , Im about to compile and install it
<neoncode> Japsu: Mabey I should just delete ~/.wine and let the config program remake that folder...
<Japsu> neoncode: err well that's quite a drastic move to make... it could fix all sorts of nasty problems but usually it's overkill
<Japsu> neoncode: but if you don't have anything important there, sure, why not
<Japsu> neoncode: important as in installed windows programs or their files
<neoncode> Japsu: Well I just did "mv .wine .wine-backup"
<Japsu> yeah
<Japsu> there was a time when I had lots of folders like ".kde.old", ".kde.bak" and even ".kde.FMH" in my home directory :P
<neoncode> Is it me or in windows whenever a config program carn't find a config file it spits out a tone of errors and in linux it simply makes a new one?
<LjL> not necessarily
<LjL> many programs bail out if they find no conf file
<Japsu> it depends heavily on the programs
<neoncode> and yay it saved this time!
<Japsu> both in windows and linux
<neoncode> Japsu: Probobly just my expericance...
<_kay> kde has /etc/kde
<neoncode> damn my spelling...
<Japsu> tho I'm under the expression that most windows programs do rely on their installers to make the necessary registry keys
<_kay> remove that and have it work
<neoncode> right, now I need to fish out a .exe to test...
<DarknessX> can anybody point me towards a kubuntu package repository?  I need to get a kernel-source package
<LjL> neoncode: firefox works on wine, you can try that
<Japsu> neoncode: .wine/drive_c/windows/notepad.exe
<Japsu> :)
<LjL> !tell DarknessX about repos
<DarknessX> grazi
<LjL> uh... guys, *do look* at Windows... this is from the Firefox installer, i pressed "Esc" by mistake i suppose
<LjL> "Do you really want to cancel?" Yes, No, Cancel
<LjL> ...
<neoncode> LjL: I have an absoloute tone of .exe files from my year and a half of windows. I kept everything I downloaded
<neoncode> when I switched it was pracicly "mv "My Documents" /home/<me>/", well it was more complex than that obviously but praticly
<xNIRVANAx> Alright, I got LimeWire compiled, both core and gui, now does anyone know where I can find a guide on how to do the rest, because the limewire.org website is down
<LjL> neoncode: i wouldn't doubt that but i was simply suggesting firefox because i know that one works in wine :)
#kubuntu 2005-12-02
<neoncode> LjL: Ohh thanks...
<DarknessX> OK, I'm sorry -- but can anybody give me the path for kernel-source-2.6.12-9-386?  I've never actually browsed a repository and I don't have apt on this box
<neoncode> hey .wine/drive_c/windows/notepad.exe worked. does that mean wine is working?
<LjL> DarknessX: there is no such package (that's a Debian package perhaps?)
<LjL> DarknessX: there is linux-source-2.6.12, which can be found in pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-9.23_all.deb
<LjL> inside any Ubuntu mirror
<DarknessX> LjL, perfect.  thanks a ton
<neoncode> Hey is it legal to take DLL's from a windows install and put them in wine?
<LjL> neoncode: can't answer this one. probably legal in most reasonable countries
<LjL> there aren't many reasonable countries around unfortunately
<menza> hi
<neoncode> LjL: Good, i'll firgure out how to do that sometime. I'm in the United Kingdom, reasinable enough?
<troy> neoncode: it's legal IF you own that copy of windows
<menza> how do I take screenshots in kde?
<xNIRVANAx> K menu > graphics > KSnapshot
<troy> menza: ksnapshot
<neoncode> troy: This computer is dual boot winxp/kubuntu
<LjL> troy: it's not necesssarily that simple... Apple, for example, has very restrictive clauses in their EULA (not sure about MS). but then again, as i said, most reasonable countries would consider those clauses invalid
<xNIRVANAx> or alt+F2 and type ksnapshot
<Delvien> Anyway to figure out what script is run when a laptop lid is opened?
<neoncode> also there's a site called http://www.dll-files.com....
<LjL> neoncode: i don't know, i hope so. i'm not going to sue you anyway
* xNIRVANAx goes to eat dinner... be back in half an hour!
<LjL> neoncode: but, really, any judge would probably laugh in the face of someone suing you about that
<neoncode> LjL: meh, hey where does wine store it's dll's? The program direcotry thing says I need msvcrt.dll(which I can get from dll-files.com) for Warcraft III, so how do I add that file?
<thompa> ive got one laptop giving me headache in linux
<LjL> neoncode: ~/.wine/yourdrive/Windows/System32, i suppose
<thompa> seems its not ipw2200, but perhaps acpi related
<Delvien> thompa whats the prob
<neoncode> LjL: I don't have a windows/system32. I was wondering if it's somewhere in /etc/...
<LjL> neoncode: no it's not
<thompa> Delvian: my wireless only sometimes working
<LjL> neoncode: anyway, check again. what's in your ~/.wine?
<LjL> neoncode: (and, if you install Winetools, you'll get an automated procedure for installing that and other things)
<thompa> Delvian: ive tried both the kernels, it seems that sometimes if its plugged in at a certain power percentage wireless works better
<thompa> but its the same on all distros including ubuntu
<thompa> Delvian:  i think its the acpi or kernel related
<neoncode> LjL: Under ~/.wine I have "drive_c" and some config files, oh and another folder with syslinks to the drives.
<LjL> neoncode: and under drive_c, don't you have windows/ ?
<neoncode> LjL: yep
<neoncode> LjL: I have it
<LjL> neoncode: and under windows/, is there no system32?
<thompa> Delvian:  in windows always connected, im out of ideas other than compile my own kernel
<neoncode> LjL: No system32
<troy> make one :)
<fabian> deb http://antesis.freecontrib.org/mirrors/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<fabian>  deb-src http://antesis.freecontrib.org/mirrors/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<LjL> neoncode: no system/, either?
<fabian> sorry
<neoncode> LjL: but there is system
<LjL> neoncode: really, i suppose you'd be best off installing winetools
<LjL> neoncode: you could try putting it in system
<fabian> could anyone help me installing win32codecs please? im a total kubuntu newb
<LjL> !tell fabian about w32codecs
<neoncode> LjL: Well these dll's must be somewhere. I was able to run /.wine/c_drive/windows/notepad.exe...
<thompa> Delvian:  the link to the fedora core 3 on toshiba m45 says to remove all wireless firmware and drivers
<troy> neoncode: wine comes with it's own equivalent-of-windows libraries which is uses if the dll's are not present.  If the dll's are present, it can use those instead
<troy> neoncode: so notepad running does not mean that wine has dlls, as it may be using it's own internal libs
<LjL> neoncode: i just think wine has no dlls by default
<neoncode> troy: I know, but are they in the from of dll's that the wine program reads?
<troy> neoncode: they are probably in some .so file on the system someplace
* troy doesn't know where these functions come from
<neoncode> troy: What the hell(sorry if no swearing in here...) *are* .so files anyway?
<LjL> neoncode: anyway, i just created a .wine/ directory from scratch, and there *is* a system32 there, even though it's empty
<LjL> neoncode: .so files are shared libraries
<LjL> neoncode: look inside /usr/lib, it'll be full of those
<thompa> i think my laptop gets wireless only with noacpi, its there some way to still have it or tweak it?
<thompa> !acpi
<ubotu> thompa: Do they come in packets of five?
<troy> neoncode: .so files are the unix functionally equivalent to dll files
<troy> so == shared objects
<troy> or somesuch
<neoncode> troy: Oooo
<neoncode> well I know how I can test this. this joke program .exe said it needed this DLL witch ageain I can download so i'll just dump that dll in diffrent places untill this program runs... I think...
<thompa> how can i boot noacpi?
<LjL> neoncode: or, why don't you just get winetools? :)
<thompa> is there a way to use an older kernel say 2.6.11?
<neoncode> LjL: Because I carn't be bothered to add the wine reposotory... plus I wanna play with it a bit. :3
<thompa> this one seems to have worked in suse 9.3
<troy> thompa: you can turn acpi off in bios, or alter your boot command line in grub to include 'noapci'
<LjL> neoncode: oh well... :) in any case, keep in mind that the wine reps have more up-to-date versions of wine than the ubuntu reps
<LjL> (which, of course, is not necessarily a good thing by itself... but in wine's case, i think it is)
<DarknessX> LjL: how did you find the exact path to the kernel source?  Could you do the same for binutils? :-P?
<thompa> troy: do i choose the kernel press e for edit and then just add that? 
<LjL> DarknessX: pool/main/b/binutils/binutils_2.16.1-2ubuntu6_i386.deb
<neoncode> hey it worked! well... i ran that .exe. file agein after putting the dll in /system/ and it gave a diffrent error! something about needing an .ocx
<LjL> DarknessX: i just typed "apt-cache show binutils"
<thompa> it still shows battery so i did it wrong.
<neoncode> so it must have found it
<DarknessX> LjL, thanks
<thompa> the problem is on boot it cant find dhcp offer, im almost sure its acpi in kernel 2.6.12 on up
<thompa> just trying to find some ideas.
<neoncode> how do I mount a cdrom. automount has failed me... 
<thompa> without acpi is not good either,
<Delvien> WOOT fixed my Backlight problem when i close the lid . Backlight now turns completely off..
<troy> neoncode: do you have the disk showing on the desktop?
<neoncode> troy: nope
<neoncode> troy: Oh wiat. i got it
<neoncode> *wait sorry
<troy> right click on that icon will give you Mount
<thompa> how do you restart the whole network service?
<neoncode> troy: No I found it under /media/cdrom1
* troy is still mad about dma being off by default for cd drives
<crimsun> there are drives that will freeze the system completely if DMA is enabled
<Delvien> Anyone here know about new ATI drivers?
<neoncode> Delvien: What now? I have ATi and I use fglrx...
<Delvien> neoncode i got my 3d working a while ago but somehow my fglrxinfo reverted back to mesa
<thompa> /etc/rc.d/init.d/network restart
<thompa> got it
<_sean> What's going on with debtags on Dapper?
<neoncode> Yay! warcraft III is installing. 
<crimsun> _sean: it's awaiting a sync from Sid, why?
<_sean> crimsun: Just curious as to how long it'd be broken for. It prevented me from rebooting my machine and I had to reinstall. Actually, I didn't expect such a direct answer, to be honest. 
<yannz> So, is there any good benchmarking-tools in ubuntu?
<crimsun> _sean: "It's Dapper"
<_sean> crimsun: Hmm?
<troy> yannz: what kind of benchmarking?
<crimsun> _sean: stuff breaks constantly this early in the devel cycle. For instance, there are at least 3 transitions occurring right now.
<yannz> troy: well, glxgears used to say 10 000 fps. now it just displays.. gears. something along the lines.
<_sean> crimsun: Oh, I know. I'm definitely not complaining, and I realize that things get broken. I was just curious.
<troy> yannz: there's a command line switch now
<_sean> crimsun: I haven't gone through a Linux release cycle thing before, I'm new to all of this.
<yannz> troy, oh. .well, it did not respond well to --help or -h or anything..
<troy> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<troy> I'm not joking
<yannz> troy, haha :D
<yannz> seriously.
* troy waits until he realizes that I'm not joking
<troy> it'll displays FPS then
<yannz> yeah, i believed you.
<troy> oh okay, sometimes it takes people a while
<yannz> yeah, it seems pretty unbelievable.
<yannz> but I have heard people badmouth it for years now.
<yannz> now, for a serious benchmark, do you (or anybody else?) know about one?
<troy> if you are using the fglrx ati drivers, then use fgl_glxgears
<neoncode> how do I force eject a drvie?
<yannz> I'm using the nvidia-driver.
<troy> neoncode: sudo eject -f /dev/hdz
<troy> yannz: then it won't help :)
<neoncode> oh wiat I got it "eject cdrom1"
<yannz> ;D
<neoncode> no sudo requred...
<troy> well, sudo will force :P can't use -f as normal user I don't think
<neoncode> troy: It opened it anyway
<neoncode> Hey I heard that wine will not run under the 64-bit version of linux?
<troy> well, there's no packages for it
<neoncode> troy: Well if you had a 64 bit processer and you wanted to run wine, couldent you dual-boot with a i368 linux and an amd-64 linux? doesn't i368 or whatver run on almost anything?
<ninHer> hi all
<neoncode> ninHer: Hi there.
<_sean> ninHer: Heya.
<thompa> i think i booted noacpi but i still have battery levels
<neoncode> how do I know what kernel verion I have?
<troy> uname -a
<crimsun> neoncode: uname -r
<troy> errr
<crimsun> (either will, but the former is more concise)
<neoncode> Ahh! that's why warcraft III is not lauching...
<neoncode> it says on wineHQ that warcraft III uses SecuRom to check for the CD and it lists sevral prequesets to get that working. It says I need wine version 20050830 but the ubuntu reposotory version is 20050725
<troy> neoncode: I have amd64 here
<neoncode> Long story short, how do I enble the wine repos so I can get the latest version?
<neoncode> troy: Can you use wine?
<troy> neoncode: I can chose to install either the amd64 version of ubuntu and have some limited support for 32 bit, or I can installed the i386 ubuntu, and wine will just work
<troy> neoncode: right now ubuntu stinks at running 32bit stuff on 64bit -- it's a major shortfall of the amd64 version at the moment
<troy> neoncode: for example, flash does not work, but opera does...
<troy> and they are both distributed as 32 binaries :)
<neoncode> Ooo, well i'm possibly going to be building a new computer in march and i'm wondering if I should go for a 64 bit CPU...
<troy> do it, but be aware that a few applications will have problems
<troy> the version of openoffice that comes with breezy on amd64 is actually the 32 bit version - works just fine
<troy> (the 64bit version of openoffice is still unstable)
<neoncode> troy: Hmm. I might just play it safe and stick with a 32-bit CPU, wait, If I get an AMD 64 can I run the i386(or whatever it was) version just as well? Heard that 64 bit CPU's can run 32 bit programs?
<troy> yes, you can
<troy> you can install the i386 ubuntu and it'll work perfectly - the only problem is that you aren't gaining full advantage of the 64bit instruction set
<neoncode> troy: 64-bit it is then. :) Oh do you suggest an ATi or an NVIDIA Grapics chipset?
<neoncode> I have ATi right now
<troy> my ati chipset works fine with the ubuntu supplied drivers and 64bit
<troy> haven't tried nvidia with it since I don't have any PCI Express nvidia cards yet :)
<troy> I assume it works though, since there is a nvidia supplied driver available for ubuntu 64
<neoncode> hey if I run 'sudo apt-get update' will it update for all apt programs?
<neoncode> troy: thanks for the input...
<damnhil> where do I report bugs in gstreamer?
<neoncode> yay for winehq's repo
<troy> damnhil: try bugzilla.ubuntu.com first, if it's a problem upstream, they will usually forward it
<_sean> What do I need to do to get MP3s playing?
<mymayer> _sean: same question here :)
<_sean> mymayer: Now we just need someone with some answers.....
<ilba7r> _sean either install gstreamer or wincodec
<ilba7r> look it up in ubuntu documentations you will find your answer
<libben> ctrl+alt+esc== xkill?
<libben> just noticed it when i was gonna hit ctrl+esc =)
<Knowerrors> try ctrl+alt+bckspc , reboots x
<libben> yeah, that one i know of =)
<rob1> hi, how can I make gtk apps look better (not use gtk1) in kde?
<rob1> ok I figured it out
<troy> libben: yeah, also ctrl-alt-del in KDE gives you logout options :)
<libben> lol, never thought of hitting those famous keys in linux actually
<libben> good to know
<Knowerrors> anybody here use kxdocker?
<_sean> Kaffeine crashes with an error about a resource not being available. Anyone know what to do about that?
<troy> well, at the console (not in X), it'll reboot your computer in most cases
<troy> _sean: what kind of file are you playing
<_sean> mp3s
<osh> I'm trying to copy files from my digital camera but all I get is the status-bar going from "Initializing camera" to "Stalled" and back again. I can't see any files being copied. The camera seems to be working though, as I can see the pictures in the "camera://"-view.
<thompa> hi, how do i stop my network in ubuntu?
<thompa> im compiling new ipw2200...
<osh> Has anyone managed to do this with their camera?
<osh> thompa: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<thompa> thanks
<thompa> i thought i did that
<osh> thompa: or perhaps "sudo ifconfig eth0 down" if eth0 is your interface.
<thompa> i think i was typing network the whole time
<thompa> should use tab more often
<l3m>   thompa ipw2200 is included in the current brezzy 2.6.12 kernels, you don't have to compile yourself anymore. 
<l3m> breezy
<_sean> Kaffeine crashes with an error about a resource not being available. Anyone know what to do about that?
<thompa> l3m: its not working for me.
<thompa> l3m: does that mean i have to remove them from the kernel first?
<l3m> thompa: does it show up when you type lspci? 
<thompa> following this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<thompa> let me check
<l3m> thompa: well it will probably overwrite during install 
<l3m> thompa: if it does show up in lspci, try modprobing it. 
<l3m> ( i have a ip2200 too and it worked out of the box with 2.6.10 and .12 
<thompa> no its not in lspci
<thompa> ive got it working on sony vaio
<thompa> toshiba m45 is off and on depending on battery status or acpi maybe
<thompa> but even booting with noacpi is certain. it worksed in kernel 2.6.11
<l3m> thompa: hmm some laptops have hardware off switch. make sure it's not that first.. it is internal, right? 
<thompa> l3m: thanks 
<thompa> no its on now
<thompa> wireless works like every 10th boot
<l3m> is the kernel module loaded? 
<thompa> depending on power, 
<l3m> lsmod | grep ip2200
<thompa> let me check
<l3m> ipw220
<l3m> 0
<l3m> lol can't type 
<thompa> yes they are all there
<thompa> ieee etc
<thingy> osh: what type of connection is the camera connected to your box with?
<thompa> l3m: can i just remove them
<thompa> im hoping that by compiling from source the latest it might work
<thompa> not much else left except suse 9.3
<thingy> osh: can you do a mount and tell me if you can see the camera mounted...and if so, can you try a cp command to copy over some pics
<thompa> l3m: is it modprobe -r
<l3m> thompa: what's the exact problem (except "it doesn't work" ).?
<l3m> rmmod ipw2200
<l3m> try modprobing after rmmod
<thompa> l3m: not sure...
<thompa> l3m: ive been writing it down
<l3m> but if the module is loaded, it's probably not the module so recompilation might not be the fix
<thompa> l3m: intermittant wireless 
<thompa> l3m: plugged in i had dhcp discover endeless
<l3m> do you have a firewall? 
<l3m> locally?
<thompa> no
<l3m> thompa: and you're sure dhcp was using the right interface?
<thompa> i got a sony vaio ipw2200 working right here
<thompa> yes
<l3m> ok
<l3m> i'm on a sony vaio too.. ;)
<thompa> it works vgn fs-660/w
<l3m> what msg did you get when modprobing ipw2200 after rmmod?
<l3m> tcg-tr5mp
<l3m> hehe
<thompa> got nvidia?
<thompa> i do
<thompa> hang on dont go away your helping lots
<l3m> no integrated intel
<l3m> in the laptop
<l3m> nvidia on the game box ;)
<thompa> i got integrated intel on the toshiba m45 in question
<thompa> rmmod module does not exist
<thompa> same for ieee
<l3m> sudo rmmod ipw2200
<l3m> hmmm
<l3m> do a "modprobe ipw2200"
<thompa> does not exist
<l3m> but it shows up in lsmod???
<thompa> nothing
<l3m> did you install a new kernel? 
<l3m> so it doesn't show up in lsmod after all?
<thompa> no it does not show in lsmod
<l3m> ok
<l3m> type "uname -r"
<thompa> ive done modprobe -r
<l3m> uname -r will print the kernel version 
<thompa> 2.6.12-10
<l3m> aah
<thompa> the old one is the same problem
<l3m> did you install the firmware?
<ilba7r> thompa i have nearly same problem with the same card. I know there is an updated module for it for ubuntu use an old driver. Unfourtanetly it uses old kernel and old gcc compiler than present in breezy
<thompa> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<thompa> im using that thread but with newer packages
<thompa> make etc is working fine
<ilba7r> did all that i think 1.1.0 is the stable one right
<thompa> l3m: funny unplugged i had ipw2200 failed to transmit power
<l3m> hmmm
<thompa> l3m: funny unplugged i had ipw2200 failed to transmit powebut after 3rd boot got wireless
<thompa> with noacpi i had somewhat better results
<thompa> but im not sure anymore. 
<l3m> hmm but no acpi on a laptop is bad
<ToyMan> hi all
<thompa> i know
<l3m> sleep + hiberate and stuff
<mrmarcel> hi
<ToyMan> wonder if someone could help me out with a bad breezy upgrade
<ToyMan> are there known issues with xorg?
<ToyMan> seems like mostly the upgrade took, but no x
<ToyMan> saw a reference to changing the font path, which I did
<thompa> l3m: older kernel was working well on suse 9.3
<l3m> maybe it's some powersavings gone wild
<thompa> evrything else has been the same
<thompa> well its very silent
<ToyMan> i'm just getting a bunch of ".pcf" already registered type messages....
<l3m> you have the firmware which belongs to the kernel ipw2200 module version?
<ToyMan> and then x bombs
<thompa> yes i got everything new
<thompa> firmware , ieee, and driver
<thompa> its going to take me a bit
<l3m> thompa: not the latest version
<thompa> yes
<l3m> thompa: not the latest version. you need 2.3 not 2.4
<l3m> ok
<thompa> i got 2.4
<l3m> get 2.3 
<thompa> why
<l3m> the version in the ubuntu kernel is 1.0.6
<thompa> 1.06??
<_sean> Kaffeine crashes with an error about a resource not being available. Anyone know what to do about that?
<thompa> l3m: is that old or diff. numbering system
<thompa> or new
<thompa> oh
<thompa> so thats like ancient
<l3m> kernel module = 1.0.6 kernel version 2.6.12-10 firmware = 2.3; later kernel modules need firmware 2.4
<l3m> install the 2.3 firmware too
<l3m> and see if it works
<l3m> you can have them concurrently
<thompa> ok 
<thompa> so ive got 2.4 in kernel? and should try 2.3
<neoncode> hey, ubotu has no idea what "gnu" is...
<l3m> no ;) 
<thompa> :(
<l3m> don't worry
<l3m> ;)
<l3m> the current kernel of kubuntu 2.6.12
<l3m> contains a ipw2200 driver module of version 1.0.6
<l3m> this version requires ipw firmware 2.3
<thompa> oh
<l3m> version 1.0.7 and later require 2.4
<thompa> 1.0.8 is the driver i got
<l3m> the selfcompiled?
<thompa> not yet
<l3m> i'd suggest using the kubuntu one
<l3m> with the proper firmwire it'll work
<l3m> it should. at least ;)
<l3m> thompa: you did install the -restricted modules, right? 
<thompa> dont know
<thompa> ill check
<thompa> yes 2.6.14.4
<thompa> sorry 2.6.12
<l3m> thompa: ok so try "sudo modprobe ipw2200"
<thompa> nothing
<l3m> nothing? no error?
<thompa> nope
<l3m> then  try lsmod | grep ipw2200 again
<l3m> and try sudo iwconfig
<ToyMan> has anyone here done a hoary to breezy upgrade that worked?
<thompa> il3m: ive been removing modules with modprobe -r
<thompa> l3m: because of compile error of presence of old modules
<l3m> thompa: ok. but that's not the point. modprobe ipw2200 will give you an error message or a short text that ipw2200 will ahve been loaded
<thompa> lsmod | shows them all
<l3m> thompa: the only way modprobe doesn't give output is if ipw2200 is loaded already
<l3m> if it's loaded already, it should show up in lsmod
<thompa> ipw2200, ieee all ther
<l3m> ok try dmesg | grep 2200
<thompa> bunch of ipw stuff
<thompa> 1.06
<thompa> 1.0.6 shows
<thompa> 2200bg network connection etc
<l3m> does it has "has been successfully loaded" ?
<l3m> forget that
<l3m> does it say "detected"? i guess it does
<thompa> nope
<thompa> just lists 6 lines
<l3m> can you paste those lines into the pastebin?
<thompa> 2 for the same driver
<thompa> yes
<l3m> kubuntu.pastebin.com
<thompa> maybe
<thompa> its offline
<l3m> rafb.net/paste
<l3m> ah
<l3m> ok
<l3m> lol
<l3m> indeed
<thompa> no im back up
<l3m> ok what's written there?
<thompa> hang on
<l3m> k
<thompa> i needed to restart network
<thompa> done
<l3m> can you paste the link?
<l3m> ;)
<thompa> i alsoposted lsmod output
<l3m> yeah i see
<l3m> i wonder why it shows up twice
<thompa> kubuntu.pastebin.com/439278
<l3m> yeah i found it 
<thompa> i cant paste so 
<thompa> ok
<l3m> do you have wep? wpa? mac-access-list?
<thompa> i left all that out to make it easier
<l3m> so you have an open accesspoint and your laptop
<thompa> to troubleshoot
<l3m> and the ap assigns dhcp addresses
<thompa> my vaio has it
<thompa> yes
<l3m> type iwconfig and ifconfig
<thompa> its a linksys vonage wireless voip
<thompa> router, hope thats not the problem
<thompa> ok
<l3m> sudo ... 
<thompa> :ieee 80211b  essid:linksys
<l3m> hmm this looks good
<thompa> let me get on the laptops irc//
<l3m> i think it found the essid itself, right? 
<thompa> yes it works right now
<thompa> it wont work when i boot
<thompa> unless i maybe starve it of power at just the right point
<l3m> lol
<l3m> hmm
<thompa> if the power is below 20% no wireless
<l3m> and the ipw2200 module is loaded when you boot and it doesn't work
<thompa> unless maybe m,aybe noacpi
<l3m> thompa: ok
<thompa> ive been writing this down
<l3m> thompa: but this means you should check the powersaving settings
<thompa> obsessed
<l3m> probably
<thompa> been there done that married the catholic girl 
<thompa> how do i check power saving?\
<l3m> hmm klaptop
<l3m> try icon
<l3m> tray
<l3m> the rightclick->configure klaptop
<thompa> ive seen that stuff, acpi is all enabled
<thompa> maybe default power profiles
<thompa> all power all the time
<thompa> i did not powered performance cpu throttle 0
<l3m> hmmm
<l3m> i'm running out of ideas.. but i understand now why you resorted to compiling your own kernel module
<thompa> i know, thanks you gave me some new ideas
<thompa> somehow i think ,maybe stupidly, that the order of acpi and dhcp discover is an issue
<l3m> thompa: well just make it non-auto and type ifup eth1 (or similar) everytime the computer rebooted 
<thompa> l3m: ive done that 
<thompa> works in windows so its not the machine
<thompa> updated bios
<thompa> l3m: i got power max, unplugged, going for the reboot
<l3m> good luck
<thompa> thanks for the hlp
<thompa> well its working
<l3m> yay
<l3m> :)
<thompa> but i need to let the power get down to maybe 10%
<thompa> i can tell at boot because it doesnt halt at network so long
<thompa> l3m: if this works i can just go to a low power state once connected
<thompa> faster connection too
<l3m> :)
<l3m> anyway, you shouldn't really be at 10% power ever 
<l3m> hrhr
<thompa> its done it at 50% too, 
<thompa> just going to keep rebooting, plugging in and out
<l3m> thompa: hmm in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf you can setup shorter intervals
<l3m> at least then dhcp won't block so long if it doesn't work
<thompa> i know that one,
<thompa> im changing everything to low power not plugged in see if it fails
<Massacration> does anyone know how to make kubuntu play sounds in 2 or more programs at the same time? which sound system should I use?
<l3m> anything but arts ;)
<Massacration> but using any soud system like alsa or oss I cant play souds in two programs at the same time
<ubuntu> speak spanish?
<Massacration> no
<Massacration> portuguese ad english only
<Massacration> but can say aything in spanish, I can understand
<ubuntu> is there a theme manager in the kubuntu live cd and if so where is it?
<l3m> ubuntu: system settings->appearance
<WolfManz611> how do i change the font size in the applications menu?
<Sgep> Can I somehow use ebuilds?
<crimsun> no.
<WolfManz611> how do i change the font size in the applications menu?
<mzelem> I have trouble copying and pasting between nedit and firefox, and other programs, anyone have a clue why that would be?
<endo602> anyone know how I can permanently change xmodmap?
<endo602> i figured how to turn off the caps lock key
<endo602> but I dont know how to change it to anything
<endo602> no matter
<endo602> good night yall
<endo602> onelast thing
<endo602> anyone elese get this
<endo602> when i try open a document using openoffice on the new kde3.5 it wont open
<endo602> hwat i have to do is
<endo602> open openoffice 
<endo602> then opn the document from there
<endo602> is there a way to change that?
<Hobbsee> endo602: attempting to replicate...
<Hobbsee> works here
<Hobbsee> endo602: check what program is used to open those files - you may need to force it to "open with..." then select the correct program
<endo602> hmmm
<endo602> it trys to load openoffffice
<endo602> it just doesnt load it
<mzelem> Hi, I'm using breezy, and I have trouble copying and pasting between nedit and firefox, and other programs, anyone know how to fix that?
<endo602> i get the loading screen and then nothing
<Hobbsee> endo602: hmmm....i seem to recall having that before, dont remember how i fixed it though
<endo602> well if you remember holla
<endo602> thanks man
<endo602> how do i log into a remote unix server using the konsole?
<Hobbsee> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<pussfeller> wheres the qt dir in kubuntu, like for use in configure?
<_thiago> does anyone here uses scilab?
<ubuntu> morning folks....I came with a simple question. I am in live DVD in kde and I can't figureout how to start installer
<ubuntu> maybe I missed some menu during startup (boot)
<ubuntu> so hmm...no ideas?
<ubuntu> I guess I should restart and see what's up
<fevoldj2> Hi
<fevoldj2> I installed webmin and tried uninstalling it.. now the packages are broken and not even reinstalling it fixes the broken packages.
<thompa> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<fevoldj2> I installed webmin and tried uninstalling it.. now the packages are broken and not even reinstalling it fixes the broken packages.
<fevoldj2> Anyone here?
<fevoldj2> http://pastebin.com/439403
<seth_k|lappy> you're missing a webmin depends
* seth_k|lappy pokes around
<fevoldj2> the directories are all gone
<seth_k|lappy> first try a sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fevoldj2> ok
<fevoldj2> can I pm the result to yoU?
<seth_k|lappy> if it didn't work, make sure you've installed the "webmin" package first
<seth_k|lappy> um, you might get booted for flood... don't worry about pasting the result
<fevoldj2> Okay
<fevoldj2> Well it says dependency problems prevent configuration of webmin-mailboxes
<fevoldj2> I don't understand why it wont' simply reinstall
<seth_k|lappy> if the package "webmin" won't install
<seth_k|lappy> do a sudo apt-get remove --purge blahblah operation
<seth_k|lappy> to purge everything
<seth_k|lappy> then install only webmin-core
<seth_k|lappy> then add the plugins
<ddds> could someone please help me to configure my DHCP
<fevoldj2> so purge the programs\plugins that had trouble?
<viviersf> any1 have an idea why guarddog blocks all traffic ?
<fevoldj2> seth_k|lappy, that doesn't work
<fevoldj2> same errors
<seth_k|lappy> you can't purge?
<fevoldj2> nope
<fevoldj2> /etc/webmin/webmin.acl: No such file or directory
<fevoldj2> dpkg: error processing webmin-apache (--purge):
<fevoldj2> just an example
<seth_k|lappy> how about
<seth_k|lappy> sudo touch /etc/webmin/webmin.acl
<seth_k|lappy> then try it again
<fevoldj2> Like I said the webmin directory doesn't even exist for some reason
<seth_k|lappy> ah
<fevoldj2> I wish the thing would just reinstall
<viviersf> !closedformats
<ubotu> viviersf: Do they come in packets of five?
<viviersf> :/
<seth_k|lappy> viviersf, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
* seth_k|lappy is better than any bot :P
<ddds> both times i've installed breezy now, dhcp doesnt work during install and after its installed and i enable dhcp it still doesnt work, i have to dhclient eth0 to get an ip
<ddds> when i enable the device in the admin panel it just goes back to disabled? ( i am doing it as admin )
<viviersf> !restricedformats
<ubotu> viviersf: I don't know, could you explain it?
<tarheelcoxn> !restrictedformats
<tarheelcoxn> orrr not
<BlankC> !nvidia
<BlankC> What happened to ubotu?
<seth_k|lappy> ubotu died in the server split
<seth_k|lappy> someone will have to jumpstart him
<robotgeek> seth_k|lappy: howdy
<robotgeek> !ubotu
<seth_k|lappy> hi robotgeek, did you figure out mySQL
<seth_k|lappy> robotgeek, ubotu is MIA after the server split methinks
<robotgeek> seth_k|lappy: still waiting for the dns propgation to go thru, only then can i access the cpanel 
<seth_k|lappy> robotgeek, http://server.asmallorange.com/cpanel/ will get you to cpanel too
<robotgeek> seth_k|lappy: great. i'll upload my db's now :)
<seth_k|lappy> you have full mysql access via shell too, so I'd suggest upping the db's that way probably
<seth_k|lappy> create the db's in CPanel, then import via SSH
<robotgeek> seth_k|lappy: yes, i read the bit on the forum
<seth_k|lappy> ok :)
<seth_k|lappy> and you caught me just as I'm off to bed, have a good night again ;)
<robotgeek> seth_k|lappy: no prbs, thanks for your help
<Sgep> Night all
<jazwec> hi all
<jazwec> please could anybody help me?
<crimsun> (if you ask)
<jazwec> whats that command for editing sources.list
<jazwec> crimsun i was writing :)
<robotgeek> jazwec: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jazwec> thats what i tried
<crimsun> err, gedit is installed with Kubuntu now?
<jazwec> gedit isnt working
<jazwec> i think it was something on w
<jazwec> but im not sure
<nalioth> jazwec: alt-f2 > kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jazwec> nalioth its opened but its blank
<nalioth> jazwec: then something is missing, i suspect
<nalioth> !wgetsources
<ubotu> it has been said that wgetsources is for ubuntu breezy.  To use it, put "sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list" into a terminal, without the quotes
<nalioth> that ubotu gets smarter every day
<jazwec> oh..ists good now
<jazwec> thanks
<nalioth> jazwec: ok.
<jazwec> and my second question :)
<jazwec> when i want to update my kubuntu
<jazwec> i have to rewrite  it from hoary - breezy
<drumline> adept says that it can't commit the changes when updating...  has anyone seen that?
<drumline> weird
<nalioth> jazwec: i dont understand
<jazwec> (im updateing from 5.4 to 5.10)
<nalioth> raphink: what time do you usually come online?
<jazwec> nalioth just how can i update kubuntu
<drumline> I want to run bitchx for IRC...   I suppose I can run over to the Debian site and grab the package from there?
<nalioth> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<robotgeek> drumline: bitchx is in the ubuntu repos
<drumline> repos?  :)
<robotgeek> repositories
<drumline> oh...  got it
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell drumline about repos
<robotgeek> you will need to enable universe
<nalioth> and while you're there, enable multiverse, too
<raphink> nalioth: why?
<drumline> so I need to add synaptics?
<drumline> installing synaptics now
<drumline> this update system is pretty nice
<nalioth> raphink: i want to pick your brains when we are both alert
<raphink> nalioth: anytime
<raphink> LOL
<drumline> i take it openldap is in universe also
<drumline> I was using adept to manage packages...  Should I be using synaptic exclusively or both?
<nalioth> drumline: use what you like
<raphink> nalioth: where are you?
<nalioth> raphink: Houston, Tx
<raphink> you can use either drumline 
<drumline> nalioth: Thanks  :)    I'd like your opinion on which one is better...   
<drumline> both will do universe and multiverse?
<nalioth> drumline: synaptic is the most advanced gui pkg mangler
<raphink> (although my preference to manage packages goes to the command line)
<raphink> ok
<drumline> command line!
<drumline> nalioth: thanks...  looks that way
<nalioth> raphink: i DID say 'mangler'
<raphink> nalioth: I'm GMT+1 if you want to calculate ;)
<nalioth> i'm gmt-6
<nalioth> or -7 depending on DST
<raphink> drumline: it's not the same, and it's not exclusive
<drumline> alrighty... I've enabled all the universes and the multiverse...  The program said that they were not supported; that is they aren't supported by the Ubuntu project directly, correct?   How do I know they are secure?
<raphink> if you want as many programs as possible available, then activate _both_ universe and multiverse
<raphink> drumline: yeah, what's wrong with command line? ;)
<drumline> raphink: nothing...  That's why I'm downloading bitchx  :)
<raphink> mangler... ?
<raphink> wazza?
<nalioth> drumline: irssi
<drumline> I started with FreeBSD 100% command line...   It concerns me that there's a lot of GUI on linux now without mention of what is going on behind the scenes because the command line is the basics
<nalioth> raphink: to mangle something is to wad it up until it's useless
<drumline> irssi, IRC client?
<raphink> what said what was not supported when and how?
<drumline> bitchx is highly usable...   hardly mangled.
<nalioth> drumline: yes, much more advanced then bitchX (and more approved by mothers everywhere)
<drumline> raphink: when I put the button on the repositories, it said that messages.
<drumline> nalioth: kid tested and mother approved?
<nalioth> drumline: i said nothing about bitchX and mangled
<nalioth> raphink: it's a joke i make all the time. 
<drumline> nalioth: no...  i thought raph did
<drumline> So I take it that ubuntu is the most popular distro right now?   Am I right?
<raphink> hmmm ok
<drumline> raphink: were you able to reproduce it?
<drumline> "packages in this component are not supported.  Are you sure?"
<raphink> I think you are right drumline 
<raphink> and it has been so for 2 years now
<raphink> to reproduce what drumline ?
<raphink> ooooooooooh
<raphink> ic
<drumline> raphink: oh...  the thing with the packages saying that they aren't supported.   I'm trying to figure out what that means...   does that mean that the ubuntu team takes no responsibility for them jacking up my system...    
<raphink> well I don't use adept or synaptic
<drumline> How do I know the packages there are secure?
<raphink> I don't like to use a gui to manage packages as I said
<drumline> raph: ahh. ok..   
<raphink> for many other things I do but not for this ;)
<raphink> apt-get is so powerful that nothing else is required
<drumline> raph: in regards to the them not being supported: how do we know that they are secure packages?
<drumline> I've heard about apt-get...  many folks like it
<nalioth> raphink: i'd like to pick your brains re pbuilder, but i'm about to fall asleep now
<raphink> drumline: the universe and multiverse packages are not official if I'm not wrong
<nalioth> aptitude is good, if you use it only
<raphink> they are contributions to the system
<drumline> made by trusted sources, I gather... 
<raphink> although a package is not added to universe and multiverse without being checked 
<raphink> drumline: adept is just a gui for apt-get
<raphink> I don't like aptitude, it installs too many things 
<raphink> nalioth: at what time to you plan to wake up?
<raphink> drumline: universe and multiverse should be secure
<drumline> ok cool.. thanks :)
<nalioth> probably in 8 or 9 hours
<drumline> this is cool.. I appreciate your help guys
<raphink> for a package to apply to universe, the maintainer has to have it reviewed
<raphink> when it has been approved by at least 2 responsibles (called MOTU), then it can be uploaded to the official repos
<raphink> and the selection criteriae are quite serious. They check security, the package quality, etc.
<raphink> nalioth: so I guess I'll see you tonight ;)
<raphink> in 9 hours it'll be 18:30 here
<bsdboy> Sun Nov 27 00:25:36 PST 2005
<raphink> drumline: the apt-get syntax is very easy if you want to learn it 
<raphink> apt-get install $package : installs package
<raphink> apt-get remove $package : deinstalls package
<raphink> bsdboy: ??
<raphink> drumline: then you have :
<raphink> apt-cache search $string : search for a $string in package names and descriptions
<raphink> apt-cache show $package : show $package description
<nalioth> raphink: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/10/msg00104.html
<drumline> right on guys  :)
<nalioth> drumline: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/10/msg00104.html
<raphink> and there are many options ;)
<Delvien> Why in the world cant i change the order of things in Kmenu
<drumline> ok
<raphink> you can Delvien 
<raphink> use kmenuedit Delvien 
<chx> hi. I tried to apt-get install something but now decided against it 
<Delvien> raphink right clicking and hitting edit menu doesnt work?>
<chx> how could I tell apt that I do not want to install them?
<nalioth_zZz> chx: just ctrl-c
<raphink> sure it works too Delvien 
<drumline> nalioth: thanks.  bookmarked  :)
<robotgeek> nalioth_zZz: nite
<raphink> chx: you mean cancel the install or deinstall?
<chx> nalioth_zZz: You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<drumline> something that you can't change in KDE?   pfft  :)
<chx> i mean, the isntall process can't run
<raphink> Delvien: when you right click the Kmenu, you have the `menu editor' option
<chx> but now every time I run apt it wants to install something it can't 
<chx> deinstall??
<Delvien> raphink well thats what i was using, i would rearrange the basic stuff (moved find Files/Folders  down to the bottom and saved it and didnt save. never does, But it puts the new stuff i add and that takes
<chx> E: Invalid operation deinstall
<raphink> chx: yep if you stopped the process while it was installing
<raphink> you have to fix it afterwards
<chx> raphink: ok, but how?
<raphink> by running `apt-get -f install'
<chx> now it wants to install 12 mbytes of packages :(
<raphink> who talked about a deinstall operation chx ?
<raphink> chx just do that : 
<chx> *sigh* how could I tell apt "forget these packages"
<raphink> apt-get -f install
<raphink> with no argument, just that
<chx> raphink: Yes, I understand but apt-get -f install wants to install 12 mbytes of packages
<raphink> Delvien: weird
<chx> raphink: so, the only way is to install them and remove them later??
<chx> raphink: I can't tell apt "I do not need these packages"?
<drumline> nalioth: irssi-devel ?
<raphink> chx: does it ask to install the package you wanted to install?
<drumline> errr... irssi-snapshot
<chx> ok, forget it
<chx> I install and remove
<chx> I thought there is an easy command for apt to say "do not install these tons of packages I changed my mind
<raphink> chx, again : does the -f option asks to install the app you wanted to install?
<chx> apparently not
<chx> raphink: yes, but forget it I already pressed yes and will remove them
<raphink> chx: since you began intalling, the best way is to finish installing and remove them right after, so you don't break the system
<raphink> chx: well apt-get can be set to ask you if you want to install these tons of packages before it does install
<raphink> but once you have accepted, it's too late :p
<raphink> unless you stop it while it's still downloading
<raphink> if  you stop it once it has begun to install the packages
<drumline> konsole is default white on black in ubuntu...   that black on white was bullshit...  
<raphink> then you break the system and apt-get wants to fix it
<raphink> and that's a good thing ;,)
<raphink> be thankful  `apt-get -f install' asks to install packages
<raphink> that means it tries to keep the system safe although you stopped an install in the middle of the process
<raphink> drumline: I use dark transparent
<raphink> :)
<drumline> raphink: that's nice too...   but all that white on the screen messes with my eyes...    too many years on the console
<raphink> but I like white on black
<raphink> much better than black on white for sure
<drumline> black on white hurts
<raphink> yes
<raphink> I don't like it as I said
<raphink> I prefer white on blac
<drumline> wow cool...  synaptic will show you what the terminal looks like when applying changes
<jazwec> hi
<jazwec> please...i have a problem
<crimsun> just describe it
<jazwec> u have updated my kubuntu from 5.4 to 5.10
<jazwec> and now is my kopete crashing all the time
<jazwec> I have updated
<jazwec> it crashs when i send some message
<jazwec> it writes: (no debugging symbols found)
<crimsun> I don't use Kopete, sorry
<jazwec> and what do you use? im looking for some good messenger
<drumline> gaim is another
<jazwec> drumline is it good?
<drumline> It appeared good when I used it briefly.  There was a security hole a while back, but they patched it.  It does all the major protocols, AOL, yahoo, icq, msn... etc...  
<picca> anyone know if there is a way to prevent kaffeine-mozilla from spawning another window within firefox
<jazwec> and my second problem is..that my sound card doesnt work...i have creative sound blaster audigy 2 zs
<jazwec> and when i want to play some mp3
<jazwec> it doesnt play
<drumline> anyone know of a program that will play WMA files?
<picca> mplayer
<Kamping_Kaiser> <3 mplayer
<drumline> is that in synaptics?
<picca> but you will also need the w32codecs
<Kamping_Kaiser> picca: mplaysers codec pack does it as well doesnt it?
<drumline> I can't find mplayer in all the repos
<picca> maybe depends on which distro then; i using openSUSE and had to install the codecs to get it to work :(
<drumline> hmm.. so w32codecs is a package also?
<Kamping_Kaiser> drumline: in multiverse
<Kamping_Kaiser> and universe IIRC
<Kamping_Kaiser> picca: ubuntu don't carry any codecs, i mena the tar from mplayerhq
<drumline> mplayerhq.org?
<picca> ic
<picca> which player do you guys prefer, xine or mplayer?  i have never used xine before
<Kamping_Kaiser> i use totem with xine backend, or mplayer
<picca> i use kaffeine most of the time and just read it uses xine as the backend
<Kamping_Kaiser> afaik the xine gui is nothing special
<picca> i guess i will stick with Kaffeine then as it goes nicely with KDE 
<Kaiser_Away> pretty much
<Kaiser_Away> :)
<picca> the only thing i dislike is that kaffeine-mozilla plugin opens a window to play video rather than play it inline - to get round this i use the mplayer-plugin but wish i could use kaffeine for this
<drumline> wow... mplayer plays DVDs also?
<drumline> dayam... this is nice
<drumline> alright folks... thanks... g'nite
<picca> does xine play realmedia files without realmedia player being installed
<insanekane> picca: xine will play realmedia files, but only if the realmedia codecs are available ..
<picca> insanekane: thanks
<Mitja> I'm confused here: does kubuntu-5.10-dvd-amd64.iso also include LiveCD?
<smonkey> Stupid question: do the 4:3.5.0-ubuntu0breezy1 packages supercede the 4:3.5-rc1-ubuntu0breezy1 packages?
<insanekane> smonkey: looks like it
<smonkey> insanekane: Thanks. Its stupid, but I wasn't sure.
<insanekane> smonkey: its not stupid ... but no problem
<pussfeller> my ipod isnt mounting
<crimsun> smonkey: yes, they do.
<pussfeller> is there something wrong with the usb deamon whatever its called
<crimsun> crimsun@garnish:~$ dpkg --compare-versions 4:3.5.0-ubuntu0breezy1 gt 4:3.5-rc1-ubuntu0breezy1 ; echo $?
<crimsun> 0
<smonkey> pussfeller: I don't know a damn thing about ipods, but are you trying tou mount it with mount, or the HAL daemon?
<smonkey> crimsun: thanks.
<pussfeller> smonkey: I guess HAL, since its supposed to automount
<pussfeller> i just plugged it in
<pussfeller> when I first did it, it worked, since I unmounted it, it doesnt show up anymore, even after a reboot
<jazwec> crimsun so could you? i have suond blaster audigy 2 zs...and when i want to play some mp3 it doesnt plaay
<smonkey> pussfeller: I don't know too much about how that works, but if you check some of the files in /var/log you might find a message that will help you out.
<pussfeller> the thing is, the icon is showing up on my desktop
<pussfeller> but it sez sda2 doesnt exist
<crimsun> jazwec: no sound at all?
<jazwec> crimsun yeah...i see how the song is playing..but no sound
<smonkey> pussfeller: do you have permisions to mount scsi devices?
<pussfeller> thats what HAL is supposed to take care of, i thot
<insanekane> pussfeller: no ... HAL doesn't take care of that ... pmount is supposed to take care of it though
<pussfeller> pmount?
<crimsun> jazwec: paste the output from ''cat /proc/asound/cards ; amixer'' onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<insanekane> pussfeller: pmount (or mount if you don't have it)
<pussfeller> well, it shows up in the kern.log, but I don't see it anywhere
<smonkey> pussfeller: open up a termial and type 'ls -l /dev/sda2'
<insanekane> pussfeller: try in console 'pmount /dev/sda2'
<insanekane> pussfeller: and then 'ls /media/sda2'
<smonkey> I'll let you take this.
<insanekane> smonkey: i'd rather let GNOME^Wfreedesktop take it :P
<smonkey> haha.
<pussfeller> insanekane: its not found
<insanekane> pussfeller: what does pmount /dev/sda2 say ?
<insanekane> pussfeller: are you running the stock version  of Kubuntu ?
<pussfeller> insanekane: rror: could not determine real path of the device: No such file or directory
<pussfeller> insanekane: Yes
<insanekane> hmm
<smonkey> insanekane: I'd help him, but I'm still learning how debian/ubuntu does all this stuff. I an old slackware junkie, so this HAL thing is new to me.
<insanekane> pussfeller: when you first installed kubuntu, the ipod worked properly ?
<pussfeller> i didnt have USB till today
<insanekane> smonkey: i'm not debian/ubuntu geek ...
<smonkey> pussfeller: Didn't have USB, or USB didn't work?
<pussfeller> i just put in a usb pci card, and it showed up, and then plugged in my ipod, and it mounted right away
<jazwec> crimsun http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5114
<insanekane> pussfeller: but now ?
<pussfeller> now, it doesnt show up at all
<insanekane> pussfeller: ok, your HAL is probably fuX0r3d
<pussfeller> except, in the desktop icon, which is really strange
<crimsun> jazwec: your u
<crimsun> jazwec: your audigy2 zs is not the primary card
<smonkey> pussfeller: I don't know if this matters, but did you unmount the ipod, are reboot between now and the last  time you unplugged it?
<crimsun> jazwec: therefore you haven't been controlling its volume
<pussfeller> smonkey: yea i tried that
<jazwec> crimsun so how can i set it
<pussfeller> so insanekane how do i fix it
<pussfeller> i think this is a bug in breezy at least to some
<smonkey> pussfeller: did you upgrade/remove/install any packages before it stopped working?
<pussfeller> hun
<pussfeller> now it shows up
<smonkey> pussfeller: maybe you just needed patience =)
<insanekane> oho ... so HAL is truly fuX0r3d :P
<pussfeller> well, thats cool
<insanekane> pussfeller: reboot and try again
<pussfeller> i guess I needed to click "mount" from the kde icon
<pussfeller> which doesnt sound right
<insanekane> err ... you didnt do that ?
<insanekane> great:P
<pussfeller> no.....
* smonkey flings poo at pussfeller 
<pussfeller> heh
<insanekane> pussfeller: its ok ... i forgive you ... HAL is fu&^%^ anyway
<pussfeller> i thot it auto did it
<Acidic32> Why did they put heated glass in the back window of a skoda?
<smonkey> Thats what I get for trying to help at 5:20 in the morning.
<crimsun> jazwec: in a Konsole, echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base && echo "options snd-usb-audio index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<pussfeller> no, its my fault for assuming it worked like windows
<pussfeller> i havent had usb on this machine in years
<insanekane> pussfeller: your right, double clicking on the device should automount it ... shouldn't have to do a damn mount
<smonkey> pussfeller: That is pissing me off... because of HAL my machine has started to act like windows.
<jazwec> crimsun still cant hear anything
<crimsun> jazwec: you're not finished
<jazwec> crimsun ah :)
<crimsun> jazwec: then you have to, sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload
<jazwec> crimsun have it
<crimsun> jazwec: ?
<jazwec> crimsun i wrote it...
<jazwec> crimsun and i have sound
<jazwec> crimsun thanks alot !
<crimsun> good.
<pussfeller> im umounted it, and plugged it back in, now i will see if the icon returns
<pussfeller> ill see if it shows up in gnome
<jazwec> crimsun but now i have a problem..coz when i want to increase or decrease volume on that audigy case...it doesnt react...
<crimsun> jazwec: log out of and back into KDE, probably
<jazwec> crimsun mmm nothing changed...but now plays only one headphone
<crimsun> jazwec: use alsamixer
<Mitja> Can anyone help me running bittorrent? I get this: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5115
* smonkey is looking
<jazwec> crimsun i have to download it?
<insanekane> u probably already have it
<smonkey> can you paste everything, including the command you typed?
<jazwec> crimsun oh i repaired it...
<Mitja> smonkey: sure, hang on
* smonkey yawns
<pussfeller> i didnt know there was a bittorrent-console
<pussfeller> i just use btdownheadless.py
<Mitja> smonkey: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5116
<smonkey> yep. It's there.
<pussfeller> the problem is evidently a kubuntu problem, since mounting manually there is no problem
<Mitja> smonkey: ignore sudos, does the same without them
<pussfeller> i was typoing the wrong mount command earlier
<smonkey> Mitja: stupid question, but you have python installed right?
<Mitja> smonkey: lemme check
<Mitja> smonkey: yes
<smonkey> I'm only asking 'cause it's quarter to six in the morning.
<smonkey> Okay, I you're getting an error message from python.
<pussfeller> Mitja: there is a #bittorrent if know one here knows
<smonkey> As you can probably guess, for some reason python can't find the platfrom module.
<Mitja> smonkey: should there be a file BitTorrent.platform?
<smonkey> I'm trying to figure that out.
<Mitja> Also something strange is happening. After I start like 3 torrents with btdownloadcurses on vfat partition, that partition is "marked" a read-only and can't nothing anymore.
<smonkey> I don't think that there is a file called BitTorrent.platform.
<Mitja> But the already started torrents are still downloading.
<smonkey> I never really learned python, so you are probably better off going into #bittorrent and asking there.
<smonkey> I only saw that because its some sort of bit torrent library that python isn't finding.
<pussfeller> its the RIAA man
<smonkey> Mitja: Maybe if you reinstall bittorrent with apt it'll work
<smonkey> Mitja: oh.
<smonkey> Mitja: what package are you getting that file from?
<smonkey> the executable that is.
<Mitja> bittorrent or btdownloadcurses?
<smonkey> whatever file the 'bittorent' command you called is.
<smonkey> oh..
<smonkey> bittorrent.
<Mitja> I think I have something messed up here. I removed bittorrent both with dpkg and with apt-get, but command itself is still there.
<smonkey> do this in a terminal dpkg -S bittorrent
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Er, hi
<smonkey> err
<smonkey> first do a which bitttorrent for me.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I have a slight problem. After upgrading my kernel, the boot procedure starts checking my battery state. The problem is, I'm not using a laptop
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Oh, yeah. And it hangs after that
<Mitja> smonkey: several lines like bittorrent-4.2.0.linux: /usr/share/locale/sk/LC_MESSAGES/bittorrent.mo pop up
<smonkey> Mitja: do 'hich bitttorrent' in the terminal
<smonkey> Mitja: i mean which.
<Mitja> smonkey: nothing. I removed them all by a GUI package manager. I want to start this over.
<smonkey> when you say the command is still there do you mean the ones that you have running?
<smonkey> Mitja: when you say the command is still there, do you mean the ones that you have running?
<Mitja> smonkey: I mean when I input bitt TAB it shows up. But don't worry, it's not there anymore.
<smonkey> Mitja: Oh, ok.
<smonkey> Mitja: sorry I couldn't help you out.
<Mitja> smonkey: on the contrary, I think it should work now.
<Mitja> is there a btdownload channel?
<Mitja> smonkey: why are you CTCP-ing me?
<smonkey> Mitja: I'm not sure, but if you type /list you can get a channel list.
<smonkey> Mitja: Yep. wanted to see if your IRC client could do a /list.
<smonkey> Mitja: Don't get too paranoid.
<Mitja> is there something like /list | grep ?
<smonkey> Mitja: I don't think so. However, thie window that pops up in xchat should let you filter channels as they come in.
<Mitja> heh, it displays in status
<Mitja> aka server window
<smonkey> Mitja: or im horibly mistaken
<Mitja> smonkey: nvm, thanks for the help
<smonkey> Mitja: I'll _try_ any time
* smonkey grins
<smonkey> Mitja: under the window menu is a channel list entry.
<smonkey> Mitja: It matcehs  regular expressions
<Mitja> smonkey: found it, thx
<Mitja> smonkey: Which torrent client are you using?
<smonkey> Mitja: I use a java client called azureus. http://azureus.sourceforge.net
<smonkey> Mitja: It's got a gui, so it may not be what you want, but it gives you a lot of information/control.
<Mitja> smonkey: I've been using Azureus, mostly in Windows
<smonkey> Mitja: And it comes in two flavours Qt or gtk
<Rogue_Jedi_X> smonkey: Azureus comes in Qt flavor?
<smonkey> Mitja: ah. I use it because I'm to cheap for a broadband connection.
<smonkey> Rogue_Jedi_X: I believe so.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> smonkey: Just checked. gtk and motif. No qt
<Mitja> smonkey: I just want to find out if btdownloadcurses causes a vfat partition render read-only after a few torrents have been started.
<NoTech> hi
<smonkey> Rogue_Jedi_X: Excusse me, it comes in Motif, not Qt,
<Rogue_Jedi_X> smonkey: No prob. I use Ktorrent anyways :P
<smonkey> Rogue_Jedi_X: haha.
<smonkey> Mitja: Well f' if I know. I use reiser4.
<NoTech> could someone help me?
<smonkey> Mitja: If I understand what your asking though, I can't imagine that being the case.
<Mitja> smonkey: I know, vfat or fat32 is not the best choice, but I want them be natively supported on both sides.
<NoTech> i have Grub installed and when i am booting Kubuntu it starts by default kde
<NoTech> how do i starts only console?
<insanekane> NoTech: i think thats the point of Kubuntu :)
<NoTech> yeah i know
<NoTech> :)
<insanekane> NoTech: init=3 i believe
<smonkey> Mitja: WHy not download to something else, and then just copy to the vfat?
<NoTech> in my menu.lst i have:
<NoTech> kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 ro ramdisk_size=100000 init=/etc/init lang=us apm=power_off quiet vga=791
<NoTech> initrd /boot/initrd.img
<insanekane> NoTech: or ... you can edit your runlevel and prevent kdm from starting
<NoTech> do i have to modify my menu.lst?
<smonkey> NoTech: change the default init run level to 1.
<insanekane> NoTech: yes ... quite probably if you do not want to mess with runlevels
<insanekane> smonkey: run level = 1 is single user mode ... i believe ... not a good idea for everyday use
<smonkey> I thought the display manager dtarted in levels 2-6?
<Mitja> smonkey: yeah, did that already, I guess it's a temporary solution
<NoTech> sorry,what do i have to write in my menu.lst?
<smonkey> Mitja: you could always arun a minutely cron job to copy your downloads over =)
<smonkey> NoTech: nothing.
<NoTech> huh?
<smonkey> NoTech: edit the file /etc/inittab
<NoTech> ok,will try
<Mitja> smonkey: not following you
<Mitja> what's a cron job?
<smonkey> Mitja: a cron job is a task that gets run on some arbitrary schedule.
<Mitja> smonkey: oh, like in chronologic
<smonkey> check out the cron and anacron manpages
* smonkey smiles
<smonkey> Mitja: bingo
<Mitja> smonkey: but torrents don't come in regular intervals
<Mitja> and how would these jobs now when the torrents are finished?
<Mitja> but then again they needn't be finished
<smonkey> Mitja: But if you download them all into the same directory, you can copy every so often, and when the downlaod is done, the hole file is copied.
<smonkey> Mitja: The jobs wouldn't. Well they could possibly.
<smonkey> Mitja: But it would be easy to run a cron job every so often to copy files over. You would just have to remove the downloads by hand every so often.
<smonkey> Mitja: It's not the best solution, but it would stop you from having to move all the files.
<Mitja> smonkey: sounds neat
<smonkey> you can add jobs to cron with the crontab command and to anacron with the anacrontab commands.
<smonkey> Mitja: the only difference between the two is that anacron will attempt to run jobs that were scheduled to run durring downtime, and cron will just skip them.
<smonkey> any who, I need sleep.
<smonkey> good luck with that.
* smonkey saunters off to bed
<Mitja> smonkey: sleep well :)
* smonkey grins
<smonkey> Mitja: I'll try.
<ninHer> hi all
<smonkey> SELECT COUNT(*) FROM amarok.statistics;
<smonkey> oops.
<smonkey> I really am goingto bed =)
<Hobbsee> smonkey: sure you are...
<libben> anyone knows if there is an alternative dist to use on a tomtom go 300 ? as I understand it its linux based.
<smonkey> Hobbsee: Damnit, how'd you know?
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<Hobbsee> because it's like me saying i'm going to bed
<Hobbsee> it doesnt happen for a while
<Mitja> do you sleep at daytime?
<smonkey> No, I just have caffeine on an IV drip.
<smonkey> Holy crap. it's 6:40 AM.
<Hobbsee> lol
<win[X] amp> how to set grub?
<win[X] amp> i want uninstall kubuntu
<Hobbsee> LOL!
<Hobbsee> where does the stime go smonkey?
<Hobbsee> *time
<smonkey> haha
<smonkey> win[X] amp: I think you want grub-install
<win[X] amp> i use 2 OS
<win[X] amp> win and kubuntu
<win[X] amp> and i want to uninstall kubuntu
<smonkey> I think the GRUB faq answers that. I haven't dualbooted in years, but is hs something  to do with rootnoverify.
<smonkey> well, uninstalling is easy. just reformat the partitions.
<win[X] amp> how to set boot to back to win
<Hobbsee> easiest way is to reinstall windows
<win[X] amp> kekekke
<win[X] amp> no this not the solution
<smonkey> Should I help him back to the dark side?
<Hobbsee> i didnt say it was the only way, i said it was the easiest way...
* smonkey caves
<Hobbsee> smonkey: if someone wants to go back, they will - but they'll probably come back to kubuntu eventually - i did
<smonkey> win[X] amp: Boot to the recovery console. It has a command called something like fixmbr. Doing this will replace you grub stuff in the bootsector with the windows bootloader.
<win[X] amp> just it
<win[X] amp> or anything else
<Mitja> win[X] amp: boot like smonkey said and then do this: fixboot C:, fixmbr and bootcfg /rebuild
<smonkey> I started on Slackware. It was all downhill from there. And I mean the good kind of down hill. Not the OH SHIT MS VISIO JUST ATE THREE MONTHS WORHT OF SOFTWARE ENGINEERING c\kind of way.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<smonkey> Visio. What a piece of ****.
<smonkey> Give me dia any day.
<win[X] amp> i'll try 
<win[X] amp> Tq
<smonkey> win[X] amp: back up any thing that is really important first.
<smonkey> win[X] amp: this is one of those things that has the potential to be your stereotypical bigblack cellmate.
<smonkey> I suppose the cell mate could be big and white too.
<smonkey> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5118 what the hell?
<Alex[RM-UK] > !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<smonkey> now I really am going to bed,
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hey, can someone help me with my error?
<Alex[RM-UK] > http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5119
<Hobbsee> er...ok then
* smonkey starts apt-get ugprade and turns off the lights.
<Alex[RM-UK] > im trying to compile ksmoothdock
<Hobbsee> ah, fun
<Hobbsee> done that before
<smonkey> either install automake 1.9.1 alongside 1.9.5, or reproces the aclocal.m4 macro file.
<Hobbsee> is there more than that?
<os2mac> so here is a retorical question.... does anyone really use an AV program in linux?
<smonkey> Hobbsee can take this. I ned sleep.
<Hobbsee> smonkey: no, feel free
<Alex[RM-UK] > there is no 1.95...only 1.9
<Hobbsee> i'm no expert on compiling
<Alex[RM-UK] > hum, I got it 
<Alex[RM-UK] > let me try again
<Alex[RM-UK] > you know Adept...does it use .Deb files for it's packages?
<Alex[RM-UK] > if so could I download ksmoothdock.deb and let Adept install it?
<insanekane> Alex[RM-UK] : no ... you need to use dpkg for that
<Alex[RM-UK] > but it would work?
<insanekane> Alex[RM-UK] : or one of the service menus that install debs
<insanekane> Alex[RM-UK] : no, you can't use adept to install debs
<jpgeerets> hi folks
<Alex[RM-UK] > ok, i'll try dkpg
<insanekane> Alex[RM-UK] : it is an apt-get frontend, not a dpkg frontend 
<jpgeerets> im trying to connect a windows shared printer
<jpgeerets> someone can give me advice?
<os2mac> so no one uses antivirus software???
<Alex[RM-UK] > I dont :P
<jpgeerets> i dont os2mac 
<insanekane> jpgeerets: get married early, work hard, say no to drugs :)
<jpgeerets> tnx insanekane 
<insanekane> jpgeerets: oh yeah ... and use KDE :P
<jpgeerets> also married an old rich women i guess?
<jpgeerets> im using KDE insanekane 
<insanekane> no, if there are yound rich women, then don't bother the old
<Alex[RM-UK] > How do I recreate aclocal.m4 with aclocal ?
<insanekane> Alex[RM-UK] : maybe autoconf ... (dunno for sure)
<jpgeerets> when i use kde printer - ad printer, i select use smb shared printer (windows)
<jpgeerets> then i use my username and pw of that machine
<Alex[RM-UK] > What the HELL
<Alex[RM-UK] > I just typed in MAKE and it ran the bloody ./configure script lolol
<jpgeerets> the i can click scan, but no printer is coming up.....
<Hobbsee> jpgeerets: is your samba working?
<Hobbsee> ie, can you connect to the network via konq?
<jpgeerets> well, i guess something is wrong with samba....
<jpgeerets> i also cannot connect a shared disk
<jpgeerets> can is something to do with encryption ?
<os2mac> jpgeerets... do you have Norton on the windows machine?
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> hello os2mac 
<jpgeerets> nop
<jpgeerets> no norton
<os2mac> Hiya Hobbsee...
<Hobbsee> what type of antivirus/firewall on there?
<jpgeerets> there is mcafee on the windows machine
<os2mac> just sharing the wealth.... :)
<Hobbsee> ugh, ditch that too
<jpgeerets> also not good?
<Hobbsee> get rid of all traces of that, use a different antivirus, reboot the machine, then come back
<os2mac> or just temp turn it off to see that it works.
<jpgeerets> what kind of antivirus?
<os2mac> all I had to do was modify the rules to allow traffic from my domain only.
<Hobbsee> er, firewall sorry
<Alex[RM-UK] > how do I close Kxdocker??
<Hobbsee> Alex[RM-UK] : killall kxdocker?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hobbsee, thank you
<Hobbsee> no problems
<os2mac> Hobbsee: at least I learned my lesson (again, and again and again) and try to promulgate the wealth.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> well, i only know because dad had a norton package (av/firewall/the lot) on one of the machines in his network, and was trying to connect them to the rest of the windows computers, and was having trouble
<Hobbsee> sure enough, ditching that completely, which i had the great fun of doing, made it connect far more easily, although not as easily as this machine does with samba
<os2mac> I used to do techsupport for a small software company.... and I would be willing to estimate that 95% of the calls we had were Norton related... and I still forgot about it.
<jpgeerets> mcafee only is antivirus
<jpgeerets> no firewall on that machien active
<os2mac> I am so used to running it now that I routinely forget it's there....
<jpgeerets> also not wxpsp2 firewall
<Hobbsee> ah, is it?  well there you go lol, i thought they did both
<os2mac> but that's mostly because I have it configured to be non intrusive.... just working.
<os2mac> mcafee does have a firewall product.
<os2mac> jpgeerets: what kind of router are you using?
<jpgeerets> yes, mcafee has a firewall product, but that;s not active on the machien
<jpgeerets> why router Q, dont get it
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hey, when you install Firefox and Thunderbird, where are the executable files?
<Hobbsee> routers often have firewalls on them too...
<os2mac> it is possible that the router is filtering the traffic as well
<Hobbsee> Alex[RM-UK] : ah, /usr/bin usually
<Alex[RM-UK] > thanks...I need to get use to all the file directories....is there a tutorial on them somewhere?
<jpgeerets> but i stay on the same router
<jpgeerets> dont go out of the router
<jpgeerets> when i look in settings:/Network - local network browsing
<jpgeerets> there i can configure MS Windows encoding
<jpgeerets> now it select koi8-r
<jpgeerets> perhaps this means something?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hobbsee, Thunderbird isn't there
<Hobbsee> Alex[RM-UK] : under mozilla-thunderbird
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ahh, 
<Hobbsee> :P
<Alex[RM-UK] > whats the difference between mozilla-firefox and firefox then ??
<Hobbsee> mozilla-firefox depends on firefox?  as far as i know, they are two names for the same thing
<Alex[RM-UK] > werid, cos there's 2 executables for it 
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Alex[RM-UK] > Gah...how can I start ksmoothdock with Konsole, but still able to close Konsole and not have it close ksmoothdock
<Alex[RM-UK] > and how do I make it start everytime I start KDE
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ah I got it,
<Hobbsee> symlink in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Alex[RM-UK] > but how do I make it start everytime
<Hobbsee> symlink in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Hobbsee> !symlink
<ubotu> from memory, symlink is ln -s /path/to/file/or/dir /path/to/link
<Alex[RM-UK] > so I type, symlink in ~/.kde/Autostart ksmoothdock
<Hobbsee> where's your ksmoothdock at the moment?
<Hobbsee> as in, where's the executable?
<Alex[RM-UK] > no idea, all I know is if I run ksmoothdock it runs it
<os2mac> hobbsee I think the mozilla-firefox thing is just a version thing.... a peculiarity of that particular version
<Hobbsee> probably is
<Hobbsee> Alex[RM-UK] : search for "ksmoothdock" in kfind to get the path of ksmoothdock
<Alex[RM-UK] > usr/bin
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Alex[RM-UK] > so I do, symlink in ~/.kde/Autostart usr/bin/ksmoothdock ?
<Hobbsee> so "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/ksmoothdock /home/user/.kde/Autostart" replacing user with your username
<Alex[RM-UK] > oh, I got them wrong way around hehe
<Hobbsee> you got it the wrong way around :P
<darkrad-> FATAL: Error inserting fan (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/kernel/drivers/acpi/fan.k o): No such device
<Hobbsee> oh, you wont need sudo for that, either
<darkrad-> FATAL: Error inserting thermal (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/kernel/drivers/acpi/thermal.ko): No such device
<darkrad-> any way to fix?
<darkrad-> i see the error when i stop the kdm
<darkrad-> but probably they are thrown in boot sequence
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hobbsee,  I used sudo anyway - shouldn't matter does it
<Hobbsee> no, it wont matter, but the symlink will be owned by root, so you might have trouble deleting it...
<os2mac> Hobbsee... that is one thing in general I hate about command line in Unix... each command seems to have it's own thoughts about syntax... i.e. do you put the destination first or the from .....
<Alex[RM-UK] > oh well, I don't want to delte it anyway
<Hobbsee> it's from, then to
<Hobbsee> just like cp and move
<Hobbsee> and the link is going to the destination, so it's second
<os2mac> some times it is and sometimes it isn't...... ever use rdist?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> not heard of it
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hey,
<os2mac> Ho...
<Alex[RM-UK] > I have the GTK-QT theme engine, installed by Adept...yet Firefox and non KDE apps look horrible
<Hobbsee> yeah, go into system settings, the first icon, and then the gtk tab
<Hobbsee> hit use another style, then use another font, and pick the font, and hit apply
<Alex[RM-UK] > the only Style there is Raleigh,
<Hobbsee> you might need to play around with it a bit to get it the way you like it
<Alex[RM-UK] > it doesn't seem to work, no change
<mornfall> you need to restart the apps i suppose
<Alex[RM-UK] > it worked :P
<Alex[RM-UK] > time to restart xchat 
<Alex[RM-UK] > wow, everying looks nice now!
<os2mac> netsplit?
<hunika> Hello everybody
<darkrad-> FATAL: Error inserting fan (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/kernel/drivers/acpi/fan.k o): No such device
<darkrad-> FATAL: Error inserting thermal (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/kernel/drivers/acpi/thermal.ko): No such device
<darkrad-> i see the error when i stop the kdm
<darkrad-> but probably they are thrown in boot sequence
<darkrad-> any way to fix?
<hunika> Guys I have a small but stupid question :))) I have two printers a canon i250 and an hp deskjet, and when I want to use them with linux, they start printing but i can not see the text just a white sheet. But in windows they are working fine
<hunika> opinion
<hunika> ????
<os2mac> it's prolly a driver thing...
<os2mac> what kind of deskjet?
<hunika> hp 3745
<hunika> but linux recognizes it and everything is fine, and when i want to print, just a white sheet comes out
<hunika> under windows they work fine
<os2mac> try changing the driver to one for an HPLJ4 that seems to be root of all HP drivers... if that doesn't work then you should prolly look at some other cause...
<hunika> ok i will try
<os2mac> firewall? Norton or McAffee AV software?
<hunika> does exists an antivirus for linux?
<os2mac> there is antivirus software for linux but it's open source not made by Norton or McAfee... I was refering to software running on your windows box... I am assuming this is a remote printer?
<hunika> yes
<hunika> but I would like an antivirus anyway
<hunika> for my kubuntu system
<os2mac> go search in adept for anti-virus
<robotgeek> hunika: there's no need for an antivirus unless you are using it as a firewall/mailserver etc
<robotgeek> hunika: i.e, if you have it as a front end to a windows machine
<os2mac> I knew someone was going to chime in eventually..... :)
<hunika> okay
<robotgeek> hunika: if you insists though, there's clam anitvirus :)
<freddy> Hi guys, just installed Kubuntu (breezy) and having some probs. with sound : system sounds and so work OK, but with amaroK : no sound, no error messages ... and shows like 'playing' some Bach from sky.fm ... any help appreciated ! thx
<robotgeek> hunika: people have run *nix systems for several years without any issues
<hunika> okay but why is unix so secure and windows not?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<robotgeek> hunika: because there is lot of separation between apps and the OS
<hunika> i see
<hunika> I am new in Linux
<hunika> I am using Linux for 1 week
<robotgeek> hunika: so a bug in an app, remains a bug in an app and not a bug in the system
<hunika> I understand
<robotgeek> hunika: no problem,i was in your shoes a year ago :)
<hunika> But Bill Gates can not make a unix like windows?
<hunika> what do you think about vista
<apokryphos> hunika: excessive punctuation can be irritating ;-)
<apokryphos> vista: a terrible letdown
<robotgeek> apokryphos: hello
<apokryphos> hi there
<hunika> I have started a stupid game soya and I can not close it
<hunika> how the hell can i close this stupid game soya 3d
<apokryphos> hunika: ps aux|grep gamename, then killall it
<hunika> it is not working
<sagi> hey, i just ran a dist-upgrade to the new 10 since it's been a long time since i touched the pc, anyhow the upgrade went well, just rebooted and saw the cool splash :P tho, after the splash it doesn't run my kdm, and it stuck i have to move terminal and login manaully. also then i can't run X since i'm getting an error.
<apokryphos> then you're probably not doing it correctly
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hey, you know when you go to media:/ ... well, there is nothing in there
<Alex[RM-UK] > not even my hard drive
<apokryphos> sagi: well, what's the error it gives?
<sagi> it couldn't find fixed font, and offered me to get x-window-system, and i already hve the core package
<apokryphos> sagi: is kubuntu-desktop installed?
<sagi> Also when i start ubuntu it doesn't load gdm/kdm, just stuck and i have to move terminal in order to login
<sagi> yes, and he is the newst.
<hunika> I have restarted my pc that was the only way for killing that stupid game soya d
<apokryphos> there was an x-window-system font error some time ago in Breezy, but that was certainly fixed for breezy final/official
<apokryphos> sagi: have you tried reconfiguring your x?
<apokryphos> sagi: also, do you have all updates from the breezy-updates repo?
<sagi> Well to tell you the truth i'm pretty afraid of touching it, it's took me ages to make xorg work FINE with radeon.
<apokryphos> though I doubt that this was a problem in the official; nothing to lose though.
<sagi> yeah, did update.
<apokryphos> sagi: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<apokryphos> sagi: it'll save the old xorg.conf file automatically, too
<sagi> alright. will try hold on
<sagi> seemed to work, tho i'm getting my old gnome, how can i make kdm start/|
<slicslak> which is better; rsa or dsa?
<apokryphos> sagi: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<sagi> already running
<sagi> tho nothing on f7
<sagi> restared it
<sagi> and it works
<sagi> hold on will login from X to thank you :P
<sageek> thanks :P
<apokryphos> =)
<sagi> Hey, another Q, my KDE did load tho with no panels..
<sagi> any clue why?
<Alex[RM-UK] > How to I unzip a Rar file in Kubuntu?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ark doesn't like it
<apokryphos> sagi: no kicker running? 
<apokryphos> sagi: ps aux|grep kicker
<sagi> whats the command for gui terminal?
<apokryphos> sagi: alt+f2 -> konsole
<sagi> running
<sagi> ok solved it
<sagi> been on a huge revo
<sagi> heh :P
<apokryphos> ah
<sagi> i like it big :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > grr, I just installed unrar and it says The Utility unrar is not in your PATH
<apokryphos> me too
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : unrar-nonfree?
<Alex[RM-UK] > erm,
<apokryphos> haven't tried the others, but I know that one works
<Alex[RM-UK] > I tried -free
<Alex[RM-UK] > nonfree isn't there
<apokryphos> it's in multiverse
<Alex[RM-UK] > in wa?
<apokryphos> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<apokryphos> !tell Alex[RM-UK]  about repositories
<sagi> apokryphos: fglrx does seems to work, i mean everything is smooth, tho fglrx_gears won't run, should i worry?
<sagi> no dri support i think.
<apokryphos> if it's working then I'd stay with it; don't know anything about fglrx_gears though. I'm an nvidia devoutee :)
<sagi> well my next PC will have a nvidia for sure.
<Alex[RM-UK] > apokryphos, which resporite do I need to add??
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : multiverse. Scroll down to instructions for adding repos in kubuntu
<sagi> thank you anyhow. seeyae!
<Alex[RM-UK] > apokryphos, .... it already is enabled :S
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : then install unrar-nonfree -- it'll be there
<Alex[RM-UK] > it's not, honest
<pinucset> smb. know why amarok-gstreamer and alsa sounds really bad? please i need help desesperatelly...
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : ok, then please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> pinucset: bad? How?
<Alex[RM-UK] > !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Alex[RM-UK] > apokryphos, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5121
<apokryphos> it's not enabled :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > where??
<apokryphos> check the instructions -- it tells you to add "multiverse" to every line with universe
<Alex[RM-UK] > apokryphos, when ever I add the multiverse to every one, it doesn't save it
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : are you hitting "Apply"?
<Alex[RM-UK] > there is no apply, theres a commit changes
<Alex[RM-UK] > I pressed that yet it still didn't save
<apokryphos> no, there is an "Apply"
<apokryphos> it comes up in Adept -> Manage Repositories
<apokryphos> "Commit Changes" only looks and installs/removes packages set to do so
<Alex[RM-UK] > oh I got it, the window wasn't at full size and it like, hid it
<apokryphos> =)
<Alex[RM-UK] > Is it possible to have 5.1 surround sound in Linux
<Alex[RM-UK] > cos my 5.1 is sort of going to waste here....
<apachelogger> http://dev.bit-freaks.net/images/tmp4.png
<Alex[RM-UK] > how do I get recycle bin on my desktop?
<laser_tk> Moby..:)
<apachelogger> hehe :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > the trash.desktop file is in /home/alex/Desktop...but its not showing
<apachelogger> O.o
<apachelogger> strange
<Alex[RM-UK] > i've had it like that from every Kubuntu install...it never shows
<apachelogger> right click on the dsktop -> configure desktop 
<apachelogger> tab = general
<Alex[RM-UK] > its ok I got it
<apachelogger> "show icons on desktop"
<Alex[RM-UK] > I remade the icon,
<apachelogger> ah
<Alex[RM-UK] > btw, there was no General Tab
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ah, in Behavior
<apachelogger> yup
<Alex[RM-UK] > so, can I get 5.1 surround sound in Linux?
<Alex[RM-UK] > I got a creative sound blaster 5.1 card,
<apachelogger> dunno if this card is supported that well
<Alex[RM-UK] > :( damm
<apachelogger> just try
<apachelogger> insert a dvd
<apachelogger> start kaffeine
<Alex[RM-UK] > i've got some music going,
<apachelogger> music isn't 5.1 dude
<apachelogger> actually not "normal" music
<Alex[RM-UK] > I know, but in Windows I can get 5.1
<Alex[RM-UK] > that what I want,
<apachelogger> Alex[RM-UK] : that's just upmixing in windows
<apachelogger> you may be able to mix it with asoundrc
<apachelogger> but that's hell complicate
<Alex[RM-UK] > :(
<Alex[RM-UK] > isn't there like a Ball and Fade program (there is for my Window Creative one) I move the ball, and the sound follows it...if you know what I mea
<apachelogger> Alex[RM-UK] : that process is probably patented
<Alex[RM-UK] > move it back left, sound will come from back left etc
<Alex[RM-UK] > :(
<apachelogger> Alex[RM-UK] : but I think there is an automatic test system
<apachelogger> lemme take a look
<Alex[RM-UK] > thnaks,
<jazwec> is here somebody who installed gnome to kubuntu?
<apachelogger> O.o
* apachelogger slaps jazwec 
<apachelogger> why install kubuntu if you'd have gnome? why would one use gnome?
<robotgeek> apachelogger: choice is a wonderful thing :)
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> jazwec: there is probably a metapackage
<Alex[RM-UK] > robotgeek, the choice to download Ubuntu or Kubuntu ;)
<apachelogger> but I'll not tell you it's name
<robotgeek> jazwec: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jazwec> robotgeek i know how...but i just wanted to know if somebody tried it
<jazwec> apachelogger cos i want to try both...
<robotgeek> jazwec: ah, i have both
<robotgeek> now i run openbox, lol
<jazwec> robotgeek which one do you prefer
<apachelogger> jazwec: that's waste of time imho
* robotgeek has a lot of time to kill :)
<apachelogger> Alex[RM-UK] : there is a tool but I can't find it .... it's maybe part of any alsa package, though I can't find it .... you'd better ask google .... the tool outputs a sound to every box (so "front-right" "front-left" and so on)
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh thats what i'd like, hum to google it is
<apachelogger> hehe, google :D
<aeon17x> Why is k3b asking for more root priviliges? o_o
<aeon17x> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is probably "A sophisticated KDE cd burning application", its said to be the best burning GUI out there!
<apachelogger> http://lokker.blogspot.com/2005/11/short-praise.html
<apachelogger> google ;-)
<apachelogger> aeon17x: you maybe don't have device permissions
<Alex[RM-UK] > apachelogger, http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=SurroundSound ... Custom Routing of Signals to Surround Outputs is taht what I need? 
<apachelogger> Alex[RM-UK] : yup
<Alex[RM-UK] > :P!
<robotgeek> k3b is totally awesome
<apachelogger> oh yeah :D
<robotgeek> aeon17x: maybe you don't own the dvd drive?
<robotgeek> at this point, i'm totally speculating :)
<aeon17x> I do.
<Alex[RM-UK] > gah, this is to complicated for a linux noob
<aeon17x> Let's see what happens if I allow it to run k3bsetup and get root powers.
<aeon17x> It wants to change cdrdao permissions from 0755 root.root to 4711 root.root.
<Alex[RM-UK] > should I be worrying if I have nothing in /etc/modules.conf
<Kamping_Kaiser> Alex[RM-UK] : not if it's all going ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> aeon17x: look right, yeh
<Alex[RM-UK] > ah, it just says this:
<Alex[RM-UK] > NB. Don't forget to replace the name of the card (card0) with the one you are using in your /etc/modules.conf file (e.g. cmipci).
<Alex[RM-UK] > so, how do I know what sound card I need to replace it with
<aeon17x> Kamping_Kaiser: you mean I should allow it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<aeon17x> It's also asking for 666 root.root on cdrom O_O
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep.
<Kamping_Kaiser> afaik ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> er. 666?
<Kamping_Kaiser> trust it :|
<aeon17x> Yes, it's 666.
* Alex[RM-UK]  is still not getting 5.1 surround sound, even after adding a .asoundrc
<aeon17x> I'm getting slightly paranoid now.
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<jazwec> please...i have now 2 partitions...one with windows and one with kubuntu..and i want to ask..when i will uninstall windows...can i add that free space to my linux partition
<aeon17x> And it has root.root...
<aeon17x> Sort of like having the root of all evil here...
<Kamping_Kaiser> jazwec: yes, you can
<Kamping_Kaiser> aeon17x: root.root is fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> i would have expected root.disc or similar myself though :|
<jazwec> Kamping_Kaiser how?
<jazwec> Kamping_Kaiser is there a command for that?
* Alex[RM-UK]  wants surround sound
<aeon17x> Wait a minute, let me switch to kubuntu.
<Kamping_Kaiser> jazwec: this is k3b right?
<jazwec> kamping_kaiser whats k3b? im linux noob
<Kamping_Kaiser> jazwec: it's a burning program 
<Kamping_Kaiser> jazwec: k3b is something i was talking to aeon about sorry :|
<jazwec> kamping_kaiser oh...ok :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jazwec: after you remove Windows, you will have to boot a live cd, and use g/qparted to resize your linux partition
<aeon17x> Okay, it appears within kubuntu as well.
<aeon17x> I thought it was just getting whack since I'm trying it on GNOME.
<Kamping_Kaiser> aeon17x: are we talking about k3b changing the devices here?
<jazwec> kamping_kaiser hmmm i cant understand...i will remove win..then insert my kubuntu installation cd?
<aeon17x> Yes.
<Kamping_Kaiser> jazwec: no!
<Kamping_Kaiser> jazwec: you insert a LIVE cd
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu has one, knopix, Kubuntu (?)
<jazwec> kamping_kaiser oh..i know
<aeon17x> Well, that's settled. Seems okay now.
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
<aeon17x> Do you know of any menu editor in KDE? My menu's has a lot of stray entries.
<aeon17x> Oh, found it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<aeon17x> It wouldn't do anything on my GNOME config if I remove items from my KDE menu, right?
<robotgeek> if this was not a official channel, i would have said "bah, who knows these things". really, i just don't know
<Kamping_Kaiser> aeon17x: no, should be seperate
<Alex[RM-UK] > How do I find out what sound driver my car is using?
<aeon17x> I'll check it to be safe though... *logs out*
<jazwec> kamping_kaiser btw..k3b is good burning program?
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : lspci|grep -i audio
<jazwec> kamping_kaiser i want to burn that live cd
<Kamping_Kaiser> jazwec: yeh, k3b is good, but it's also very powerfull for just burning a cd
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm not a KDE user theough, so i cant realy takl about it
<Alex[RM-UK] > apokryphos, can you help me with my surround soud? I added the code in yet it doesn't work
<Alex[RM-UK] > http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ028
<Alex[RM-UK] > I added the lines pcm.ch51dup and below, yet it doesn#t work
<apokryphos> is it a 5.1 card?
<Alex[RM-UK] > yes
<apokryphos> if so, have you edited alsamixer to tell it that it's 6chan?
<Alex[RM-UK] > no,
<apokryphos> type "alsamixer", then go right (near the end), and make sure it's set to 6chan
<Alex[RM-UK] > :S which option??
<freddy> Hi there ...
<Alex[RM-UK] > apokryphos, which option? set what to 6 chanel?
<jazwec> i have a problem with music also
<jazwec> i have sound blaster audigy 2
<jazwec> it works..but i cant increase/decrease volume with that buttons
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi fre
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi freddy
<freddy> Hi Kamping_Kaiser
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : there is no "Channel" one?
<Alex[RM-UK] > no,
<apokryphos> ok
<apokryphos> shouldn't matter
<freddy> looking for some help with 'Breezy'
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : so you're getting sound output but just not from all speakers?
<apokryphos> freddy: shoot
<Kamping_Kaiser> freddy: ask away, you may or may not get 'help'
<Alex[RM-UK] > apokryphos, yes, from .... front left, front right and a LITTLE bit of center
<freddy> in the sound department : no sound from amaroK, but KDE config - sound - test sound works Ok
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : can't really give you better advice then that link, I'm afraid
<apokryphos> freddy: install gstreamer0.8-mad and akode-mpeg
<freddy> have googled around but am stuck ...
<apokryphos> the wiki and Kubuntu FAQ are good places to start, always
<freddy> apkryphos: thx, will try these modules and keep you informed
<freddy> have been there too ... 
<freddy> (that's where i found this )
<ClayG> What is a good way to create an extra panel and have it only handle web sessions/pages.  Like all my web pages automatically go in a seperate panel
<ClayG> What about a good java plugin that will enable me to at least access hush?
<Alex[RM-UK] > apokryphos, i've got it!
<Alex[RM-UK] > i think
<Alex[RM-UK] > yes I do!
<Alex[RM-UK] > exelent,
<Alex[RM-UK] > apokryphos, all you have to do was increase the volumne on the Wave Surround setting in Alsa Mizer
<apokryphos> cool
<Alex[RM-UK] > is ther a good PHP editor anywhere for Linux?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Alex[RM-UK] : "good"? very subjective
<Kamping_Kaiser> quanta might be your thing
<apokryphos> Quanta+
<Alex[RM-UK] > :) it's in Adept to which means I will be able to install it! lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > tis great now I got Kubuntu looking exactly like Mac OS X
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
<Alex[RM-UK] > don't you like it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's just a funny thought.
<Alex[RM-UK] > it looks nice,
<Kamping_Kaiser> and no, i don't particularly, but hey. choice
<Alex[RM-UK] > aye,
<jazwec> Alex[RM-UK]  screen :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > I was goign to install the MetaTheme....but it would never compile so I gave up
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ok, 1 min,
<Alex[RM-UK] > http://img498.imageshack.us/img498/9219/osx5gn.jpg
<jazwec> lol nice
<Alex[RM-UK] > Oh, yeh .. you see it says Thunderbird Mail Client, when ever I change it to Thunderbird it always goes back to Mail Client, why can't I rename it
<Alex[RM-UK] > jazwec, thanks lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. cute
* apokryphos can't stand baghira :-O
<apokryphos> xmms=evil
* Kamping_Kaiser saves image
* Kamping_Kaiser uses deerpark :O
<apokryphos> there's also other great icon themes out there ;D
<freddy> apokryphos: thx ! now i can play an mp3 file ! (also installed amaroK packages that were not installed (engines, gstreamer)
<apokryphos> cool
<Alex[RM-UK] > apokryphos, im not that keen on it, you need binoculars to read the text, know of a better player?
<apokryphos> freddy: yeah, I only ever use the xine-engine myself
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : amaroK and JuK I think are infinitely superior to all others 8)
<Japsu> and amarok is infinitely superior to juk
<Japsu> :P
<Alex[RM-UK] > JuK is huge though,
<apokryphos> size-wise?
<apokryphos> you can make it quite small
<freddy> is this a setting in amaroK ? sound of mp3 came in 'bits and pieces' ...
<Alex[RM-UK] > yes, you can't have it like XMMS
<artnay> hey guys, any of you running kat on KDE?
<apokryphos> Japsu: it has a few nice things. amaroK is a lot like an mp3 player which just so happens to have a tagging abilities, and juk is a great tagger that just so happens to play audio 8)
<apokryphos> Alex[RM-UK] : I found larger players slightly more odd at first, but you really do warm to them
<apokryphos> far more abilities -- like cover art, nicer visualizations, lyrics/wiki stuff etc
<Alex[RM-UK] > I only use them to play music, and thats it
<apokryphos> try them for a bit, see how you find them :)
<xtacocorex> if amarok was ported to windows, i'd force all my friends to use it
<Kaiser_Sleeps> ngith apokryphos
<freddy> apokrypos: great, changed amaroK sound engine to xine, mp3 now sounds like on my windoze box !
* apokryphos too
<apokryphos> Kaiser_Sleeps: 'night :)
<Kaiser_Sleeps> :)
<apokryphos> freddy: you can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicks in IRC :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ahhh crap
<Alex[RM-UK] > in amorke I went hide..toolbar I think, and now it's not go File,Edit etc etc
<Alex[RM-UK] > nope I got it back
<apokryphos> Alt+F3
<apokryphos> (.....would help)
<freddy> apo.. how would that work (IRC is new for me)
<apokryphos> freddy: for example, type apo and then hit <tab>
<freddy> apokryphos: thx man !
<apokryphos> =)
<freddy> apokryphos: even after 20 years of IT ... still learning !
<jazwec> lol..do you know that there will be root on windows  longhorn/vista ?
<artnay> so no kat users among kubuntu users? wow, i'm surprised.
<jazwec> but they will call it "administrator" :)))
<apokryphos> freddy: always more to learn 8)
<xtacocorex> artnay: i tried it once, but couldn't get used to it and got rid of it
<apokryphos> artnay: tried it out a few times; it isn't used much
<apokryphos> a lot of people stick to old locate and/or find
<xtacocorex> artnay: sorta used up to much on my laptop while on the battery
<artnay> when? before 3.5? what kernels and versions of sqlite3 (libs) are you guys using? what about kat?
<freddy> apokryphos: now the next one ... view (+sound) a DVD ...
<xtacocorex> artnay: this was about 6 months ago
<apokryphos> artnay: most people will be using the defaults -- see packages.ubuntu.com
<artnay> apokryphos: yeah, tell me how locate/find does metadata indexing...
<apokryphos> artnay: I didn't say it did
<artnay> did i say you said that? i was just asking for an advice (and joking a bit, too)
<artnay> don't take it so seriously
<apokryphos> artnay: looks like you're more serious than me; no explicit seriousness from me 8)
<apokryphos> but I don't want to argue about who's more serious =)
<artnay> i've tried latest versions of kat (.6.3 and .6.4) with ubuntu's default kernel and .13.2 with no luck. KDE 3.5 is running here and sqlite3 is in version of 3.2.7
<artnay> that's latest
<apokryphos> no luck as in it doesn't work?
<artnay> it crashes kded, it (kat) corrupts memory
<artnay> tries to read/write in wrong placves
<apokryphos> artnay: on opening, on doing a search?
<artnay> indexing
<xtacocorex> artnay: i do know that the default kernel for ubuntu doesn't have the autoupdate feature enabled for metadata (at least that's how it was a while ago)
<artnay> it has something to do with sqlite3, kernel, kded and kat
<apokryphos> artnay: then compile a bug report :)
<artnay> apokryphos: just wanted to know if there's any workaround from you ppl ;)
<apokryphos> !tell freddy about dvd
<artnay> guess I'm the only one suffering of the prob
<artnay> and I can't get proper trace
<apokryphos> no crashes for me; just haven't had any reason yet to really use it
<artnay> oh I wish it would work correctly. it's fast and I found myself clicking a lot more kat's icon than konq's ;P
<artnay> next big thing might be integrating kat to konqueror
<artnay> can't wait ;)
<apokryphos> there's a lot of talk about this on the appeal website -- good stuff, might be worth checking out: http://appeal.kd.eorg
<artnay> yeah, can't wait for 4 either ;D
<Mitja> is there a buttonn or a shortcut to minimize all windows?
<apokryphos> Mitja: sure, the "Desktop Access" button
<apokryphos> you can make a shortcut to it if you like
<apokryphos> (from khotkeys or so)
<Mitja> i don't have that button, that's the thing
<Mitja> not from the day one
<Mitja> what would be the command?
<apokryphos> Mitja: right-click -> add to panel -> special button -> desktop access
<Mitja> i love you
<Rogue_Jedi_X> That's a bit straightforward, don't you think? You don't even know if apokryphos is spoken for
<Mitja> i said that just to thank him/her
<apokryphos> Mitja: for a shortcut too just use dcop, if you like
<apokryphos> =)
<Mitja> i'm bored of saying thank you all the time
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Mitja: I know, I was kidding
<artnay> it's funny, on KDE there's no default keyboard sc to minimize all windows, but on the other hand, there's no default keyboard sc to minimize only one window on Windows GUI :>
<Alex[RM-UK] > cya guys
<apokryphos> bye Alex[RM-UK] 
* apokryphos will bbiab
<{slacky}> hello just a question
<{slacky}> I've got KUbuntu 5.10
<{slacky}> when I update the linux kernel is updated when new kernel linux version is available on www.kernel.org?
<{slacky}> when I update KUbuntu system also the linux kernel is updated in KUbuntu when new kernel linux version is available on www.kernel.org?
<artnay> {slacky}: if I got you right, you're using apt to update files on your computer. there's a thing called version freeze just before a release, after that there won't be new versions available from official repos
<Alex[RM-UK] > ooo, I just found out KDE 3.5 is out, can I download it for Kubuntu yet?
<artnay> so if you want the newest kernel, you have to compile it be yourself
<artnay> Alex[RM-UK] : sure you can, just add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc2 breezy main
<Alex[RM-UK] > exelent, is it any good?
<Alex[RM-UK] > oh, I have the Baghira theme...will that be ok with KDE 3.5?
<artnay> yep, there shouldn't be API changes
<jazwec> please..how can i choice between gnome and kde
<artnay> jazwec: which media did you use when you installed (k)ubuntu? ubuntu CD?
<jazwec> (i have installed both...i need only command or something)
<{slacky}> artnay: ah but also KDE well will be released 3.5.0 will not available from update or that well be available?
<jazwec> artnay i installed it from the kubuntu cd..and downloaded gnome
<artnay> {slacky}: you can get 3.5 from kubuntu's repos, not from *.ubuntu.com
<artnay> jazwec: which package did you use to install GNOME? ubuntu-desktop?
<jazwec> artnay i used synaptic...
<{slacky}> artnay: KUbuntu Linux kernel has got patches or is it a vanilla one?
<artnay> jazwec: check if you have ubuntu-desktop installed
<artnay> if not, then install it
<Alex[RM-UK] > artnay, I need to add a new Resporitey http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc2 ?
<jazwec> artnay how?
<artnay> {slacky}: kubuntu doesn't provide kernel, just DE
<jazwec> artnay in synaptic?
<artnay> jazwec: use synaptic, search for ubuntu-desktop
<{slacky}> artnay: ok, but into the distro there is the linux kernel :)
<artnay> Alex[RM-UK] : yep, comment the old "deb *kubuntu.org* lines out and add "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc2 breezy main"
<jazwec> artnay i dont have it installed..so i will install that and uninstall gnome?
<artnay> jazwec: it will just add things that were left out from that (ubuntu-desktop) metapackage
<{slacky}> artnay: Fedora, SuSE, Madriva patches a lot the vanilla Linux kernel so if you recompile a new vanilla kernel you can get a non working system... well I'll try on my own... thanks anyway :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > artnay,  I don't have ant kubnuty.org ones....all gb.archive.ubuntu
<artnay> {slacky}: you can get the ubuntu patches to latest vanilla kernels
<artnay> umh, what was the package called... do apt-cache search patch | grep ernel
<artnay> although they might not work in the latest versions. and you won't even need all those patches as some things have been added to vanilla
<jazwec> artnay ok i installed it..and i have so much programs here in my menu
<artnay> jazwec: did you install gdm?
<artnay> it's on your computer, but did you set it as a default login manager?
<jazwec> artnay i installed that ubuntu-desktop
<artnay> jazwec: it should ask you if you want to replace kdm
<jazwec> artnay but i want to have both...and wat to choice
<artnay> jazwec: yeah, you can choiche the desired desktop environment / window manager from login manager
<artnay> there's an option called "Sessions" in gdm, you click it and choose what you want
<jazwec> artnay where can i find it
<artnay> try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<artnay> "
<artnay> then logout and it should popup
<jazwec> ok..now is gnome my default
<jazwec> so i have to restart or just log off
<artnay> just logoff, click on sessions, choose what you want and logon. then gdm asks if you want to make the chosen DE/WM as a default one or just login to it this time
<artnay> you can always change it, so you really can't fcuk it up that way
<jazwec> ok...brb
<Fatrix> does kubuntu automatically connect to a wireless AP when the laptop is within range of it? i'm installing linux on a laptop for a first-time-user
<artnay> Fatrix: you should check the ubuntu wiki, specially supported hardware. there's lots of laptops listed.
<artnay> I would suggest to try live-CD before installing, but do what you do.
<Fatrix> well... it's not a question about supported hardware... but if i can set up a list of AP's that the laptop can connect to... and then if Kubuntu automaticaly connects to the AP when i get within range of it...
<artnay> well, it should. at least it worked with my vaio. although you might need some proxy settings depending on the APs that you're using
<artnay> there should be a list of available APs
<Fatrix> ok... i'm downloading ubuntu now... (does ubuntu and kubuntu use the same packages/apt-sources?) if that doesnt give me what i want i'm trying CentOS and Fedora
<artnay> Fatrix: if you want the latest KDE, just add "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc2 breezy main" to /etc/apt/sources.list, then update and dupgrade
<Fatrix> ok
<artnay> you might want to add gpg key as well, check www.kubuntu.org for further information
<acvardar> Hi all, i need a help to configure my VPN client
<sharket_> hello
<sharket_> what kubuntu really is ...
<sharket_> something like debian with kde
<sharket_> with stable sources ?
<sharket_> or unstable ? testing ?
<Fatrix> artnay: ok, i'll figure it out, thanks
<artnay> sharket_: it's ubuntu + KDE
<sharket_> ok, and which kind of sources does it has
<sharket_> because is a little different from debian
<artnay> packages from debian (still in development, sid) and also ubuntu-devs do make packages and then contribute them to debian/whatver
<sharket_> something breezy and that stuff
<acvardar> I have configured pptp-client and it connected to vpn server, but after 1 or 2 minutes it terminates, according to log it sends huge amount of data but recieves nothing, any idea???
<sharket_> ah ok, then is onlly one way 
<sharket_> thanks you artnay 
<artnay> sharket_: ubuntu's own repos and kubuntu's for KDE
<sharket_> aren't the same repos ?
<artnay> sharket_: no
<sharket_> aren't the same packages from kubuntu and ubuntu ?
<sharket_> i cann't understand that
<sharket_> :S
<artnay> kubuntu was community-driven project as people found ubuntu to a nice distro but some also disliked GNOME
<sharket_> aha
<artnay> then kubuntu was formed
<sharket_> is a differents movements but still the same
<sharket_> right ?
<artnay> it doesn't get money from canonical if I'm right
<sharket_> kde... gnome or what else
<artnay> it's just the KDE, they won't release kernels or that kind of low stuff
<sharket_> that's one of the biggest problem if all this
<sharket_> ok
<sharket_> kernel or principal programs neither
<gochoo> I need some help about pptp-client? Is there anybody?
<sharket_> :)
<gochoo> .
<artnay> the whole naming scheme just confuses people, ppl seem to think that they're totally different distros or smth
<gochoo> Artnay, i have some trouble with my VPN client, do you have experience about this?
<artnay> gochoo: no, sorry.
<gochoo> :( thx
<artnay> if I recall right, there should be a howto at www.ubuntuforums.org
<jazwec> artnay kde is better :)
<artnay> jazwec: that's your opinion. ;)
<gochoo> i'll check that thanks
<artnay> gochoo: did you check wiki? it's the first place to seek for information, then ubuntuforums (that's my opinion)
<sharket_> artnay: have so many distros is a big problem
<artnay> sharket_: yeah but it's also a good thing
<sharket_> have some is good
<gochoo> I have configured pptp-client to connect to VPN server,and i connected, but after a few minutes it terminates because it sends a huge amount of data but recieves nothing, ANY IDEA?
<sharket_> have too much isn't
<artnay> gochoo: have you tcpdumped?
<gochoo> no, what does it do? (I'm a newbie)
<artnay> sharket_: yeah but even if there's something like +300 different distros, only a few of those are considered to be "usable" i.e. in business use
<artnay> gochoo: install ethereal and check what packages does the connection send
<sharket_> yes, but some people/manteiners/developers will create more and more for few people
<sharket_> like in spain each city is creating their own distro, what is a stupid thing
<sharket_> in my opinion at least
<sharket_> :(
<artnay> gochoo: it gathers information from tcp/udp/icmp/etc. packages, that helps if you're having probs _and_ have some information on networking
<artnay> sharket_: yeah, I read about that too :)
<sharket_> where are u from :)
<artnay> happy patching to those guys, prolly they just take packages from ubuntu
<sharket_> sure
<gochoo> Artnay: hmm, thanks, i think there is some routing problem. What do you think?
<artnay> gochoo: I have no idea at all. maybe there's a firewall/NAT blocking something?
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> katapult where search the .desktop files ?
<gochoo> Artnay: Is there any default firewall in Kubuntu?
<sharket_> artnay: going to anser ? :P
<artnay> gochoo: there's a firewall in linux kernel
<artnay> sharket_: umh, do a /whois ;) finland
<sharket_> i prefer ask :P
<artnay> gochoo: so you enable and make rules using iptables (command line) or then use some GUI for iptables
<jazwec> artnay you preferr gnome?
<sharket_> i have been 80 km away from there last month
<sharket_> i was in estonia :))
<gochoo> Artnay: :) so how do i configure my firewall? Is the command "iptable?"
<artnay> jazwec: GNOME has some good things that are missing from KDE, but still it's too restrictive compared to KDE
<sharket_> yes gochoo 
<gochoo> ok, thanks for your help. I'll check this
<artnay> gochoo: there's a Qt GUI (for KDE) available at kde-apps.org, but you need to compile it. you might want to go for firestarter but it's designed for GNOME/XFCE etc.
<artnay> but it does the job. if you're running default installation of ubuntu, there's no services listening for outside world. no need for firewall ;)
<artnay> it's not like windows that's screaming "hey! I have lots of shares here, come take a look!"
<gochoo> Artnay: I see
<artnay> gochoo: so just do "sudo apt-get install firestarter", then alt+f2 -> firestarter [enter] 
<artnay> make some rules, then quit the GUI. firewall runs just fine without the graphical user interface (firestarter in this case)
<artnay> umh, my cats want to do some irssing too :)
<gochoo> Artnay: But the package firestarter is not present :(
<artnay> gochoo: have you enabled universe/multiverse/whatever repos?
<gochoo> Artnay, no i didnt' enable, the reason is i couldn't connected to internet, the only internet that i have is VPN.
<gochoo> Artnay: Are you there?
<artnay> gochoo: sure, but as I already stated, I don't know anything about VPN in ubuntu.
<artnay> sorry :/
<gochoo> Artnay: Ok, thanks for your help
<gochoo> I have configured pptp-client to connect to VPN server,and i connected, but after a few minutes it terminates because it sends a huge amount of data but recieves nothing, ANY IDEA?
<artnay> Section: universe/admin
<artnay> just uncomment universe, update and then apt-get install
<jazwec> artnay please could you help me? i have creative audigy 2 zs...as an audio card..it plays great...but i cant adjust volume with that buttons on that sound blaster case
<artnay> jazwec: what case?
<artnay> with that information provided, I really can't help you much. have you checked wiki? ;P
<Lord_Athur> hi
<Lord_Athur> I want to program for Linux
<mp3guy> learn python
<mp3guy> and C
<Lord_Athur> I'm learning this
<Lord_Athur> is a place for download a "demo" of source of a program
<Lord_Athur> ?
<jazwec> artney http://www.benchmark.pl/obrazki/01_2003/audigy2_ex.jpg the bottom onw
<Lord_Athur> I need to have an idea of how to make programs
<freddy> Lord_Athur: what more do you need than edit the program, (compile) & test ?
<Lord_Athur> how can I edit a program?
<_osh> Lord_Athur: Have a look at www.sf.net. There's a lot of sourcecode for a whole lot of programs. What kind of program do you want to learn?
<freddy> Lord_Athur: basically, programs are like text files, you can edit them in vi, kate or any other editor available.  or use an IDE (integrated developent environment like eclipse)
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> thanks
<freddy> Lord_Athur: like _osh said : it's also important what kind of programming you like to do.
<Lord_Athur> well
<Lord_Athur> I'm starting in it
<Lord_Athur> for example
<bl3ssing> God bless all of you
<bl3ssing> how're you people?
<Lord_Athur> have you got the web page fot download the gaim source for modify it
<Lord_Athur> fine
<Lord_Athur> fine
<Lord_Athur> have you got the web page fot download the gaim source for modify it
<LjL> Lord_Athur: if you actually don't really know what a program *is*, i think you should read some theory before diving into programming
<bl3ssing> great Lord_Athur , cause I'm fine too. God bless all of you.
<bl3ssing> can anybody tell me which program's the best for editing video files ... like in windows Adobe Premiere! Is there anyone in Linux ... ?
<bl3ssing> can I receive any answer, pls?
<_osh> bl3ssing: sure, there's something on the live-cd but i cant remember the name of it. sorry.
<bl3ssing> the live-cd ...? where can I have this one from?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> _osh, thanks for answering ...
<_osh> bl3ssing: np. do a normal adept search for "video" it's in there somewhere.
<Lord_Athur> bl3ssing, I'm sorry I don't know 
<bl3ssing> that's ok ... I'll find one ... :-)
<bl3ssing> I want to work for a video company and ... I need to find a soft for linux, cause I don't want to use WinXp ... There I got the premiere, but ... I want to work as much in Linux than in WinXp.
<bl3ssing> :-)
<freddy> bl3ssing: check out sourceforge.net : found 'Linux Video Editor' there, maybe others also ...
<_osh> bl3ssing: kino might be what youre looking for.
<bl3ssing> has kino only 2,6 Mb?
<bl3ssing> adobe premiere has more than ... 
<bl3ssing> :-(
<freddy> anyone familiar with kaffeine ?
<bl3ssing> good player
<bl3ssing> not so ... but ... pretty ... kaffeine .. freddy 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> but ... xmms is the best (to play files ... even mpg/avi/asf ....)
<CarstenP> freddy: Kaffeine is cool, but i would suggest to install the xine plug in
<CarstenP> the xine engine
<bl3ssing> CarstenP, is kaffeine better than xmms?
<freddy> bl3ssing: just got it working with xine & libdvdcss2 but images are 'skippy' & sometimes double
<bl3ssing> are you speaking about xmms? or ... kaffeine?
<bl3ssing> freddy,...?
<freddy> i know its an old pc (PIII 860) & dvd under windoze was not everything also, but maybe kaffeine can be configured ...
<CarstenP> bl3ssing: kaffeine + xine engine is the best media player I found under kubuntu. VLC and mplayer is not so good.
<freddy> bl3ssing: talking about kaffeine
<bl3ssing> well ... freddy ... you're right .
<bl3ssing> but ... as CarstenP , maybe's the best
<bl3ssing> I'll keep using it ...
<bl3ssing> what I don't like to kaffeine is that it is using too much resources ... (think so ...)
<bl3ssing> xmms is the best for my laptop.
<_osh> bl3ssing: I didn't understand your question about "kino".
<CarstenP> bl3ssing: i tried vlc, i had some performance problems. the sound was distorted. und mplayer the video was skipping. kafeine solo couldnt play 1 video
<CarstenP> bl3ssing: but kaffeine + xine engine was great.
<freddy> bl3ssing: i'm just testing kubuntu on this box before installing it on another more powerful one
<bl3ssing> _osh ...how can kino be a video editer having only 2,6 MB as a software, when Premiere has 170Mb?
<bl3ssing> i see freddy ...
<_osh> bl3ssing: because it doesn't have all the features that Premiere does perhaps? I don't know. I just know that it  does edit video files.
<freddy> bl3ssing: so, any settings that can be tuned (found xine-engine setting, but nothing there - if i'm not mistaken)
<Hattori> FATAL: Error inserting fan (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/kernel/drivers/acpi/fan.k o): No such device
<Hattori> FATAL: Error inserting thermal (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/kernel/drivers/acpi/thermal.ko): No such device
<Hattori> anybody has a clue on how to fix it?
<Hattori> somebody said to set bootparameter to no acpi
<Hattori> but how to set it?
<Hattori> (happened after breezy upgrade)
<qbit> I use the lmsensors package for cpu temp monitoring - when I went from hoary to breezy I lost the fans for some reason and was only able to get cpu temp
<Hattori> but what's acpi?
<Hattori> can i disable it?
<qbit> for fancontrol there was a script that you could run (don't remember exact details) that would set up the fancontrol .conf file
<Hattori> but i'm using not a laptop
<Hattori> it's on desktop pc
<qbit> as long as your mobo hardware supports it you're better off to use it
<qbit> the support depends primarily upon what chipset your mobo uses, if it is not one specifically supported then yes I'd turn it off
<qbit> here is where I'm seeing mine:/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/acpi 
<Hattori> should i care if i have a desktop pc?
<bl3ssing> lol Hattori
<qbit> nope - only what mobo chipset it is using
<bl3ssing> do you have a monitor, a UC and ... mouse/keyboard? Than  you have a Desktop PC (Personal PC)
<bl3ssing> :-)
<Hattori> ..
<Hattori> i meant, i don't have a laptop
<Hattori> doesn't a normal pc handle fan etc itself?
<bl3ssing> just kidding Hattori 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<Hattori> since i get error on acpi, can i unistall it from synaptic?
<Hattori> ;}
<Hattori> without killing the system? ;}
<bl3ssing> not really (not sure, but ... I wouldn't do it ...if i would be you)
<bl3ssing> :-)
<qbit> for testing you could mark the scripts /etc/init.d/acpid and acpi-support as non-executable
<bl3ssing> but ... you have nothing to lose (at least if you've already saved your files ... as a backup ...)
<Hattori> anyway fatal error is nothing better than try that it seems =)
<qbit> just keep in mind here you'll see an error during boot about Operation not permitted, or something harmless like that
<qbit> but if the modules are not present on your system at the above location you probably have an entirely different problem
<qbit> if they are not there you should investigate why
<Hattori> hmm, if i try to uninstall acpi it says that kubuntu-desktop need to be removed too (on synaptic)
<qbit> I wouldn't do that   :-)
<Hattori> indeed
<Hattori> i will try a apt-get reinstall acpi
<Hattori> hmm reinstall doesn't work
<Hattori> what was the command ? =)
<LjL> apt-get install --reinstall
<esher> hi
<Hattori> thx LjL
<Hattori> u have any guess about those fatal errors?
<qbit> you should probably have these packages: acpi, acpi-support, and acpid
<esher> how can i simple install kde on ubuntu, and purge all gnome stuff ?
<LjL> esher: install kde means installing kubuntu-desktop. purging the gnome stuff is not all that easy
<LjL> Hattori: nope
<Hattori> qbit: yes
<esher> ok
<qbit> I also have the linux-restricted-modules package as well but iirc that was for the nvidia video glx stuff
<esher> kubuntu-desktop that was what iam searching for
<Hattori> acpi
<Hattori> No ACPI support in kernel, or incorrect acpi_path ("/proc/acpi").
<LjL> esher: but again, that's only half of your question. to purge gnome, you should probably purge the low level libraries, like libgtk, libgnome, etc
<Hattori> that is the error
<LjL> Hattori: your kernel version being 2.6.12 i suppose?
<esher> ok
<Hattori> ya
<Hattori> LjL: ya
<LjL> Hattori: is *there* something in /proc/acpi?
<Hattori> LjL: acpi dir doesn't even exist =\
<Hattori> apm is there, but no acpi
<LjL> Hattori: don't you have perhaps acpi disabled in your bios or things like that?
<Hattori> hmm
<Hattori> how to check?
<qbit> well if you just wanted to turn off acpi at boot you could put no acpi on the appropriate line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> Hattori: what does "acpi_available; echo $?" tell you?
<qbit> you'll have either apm or acpi, one or the other but not both - apm is an older precursor to acpi
<qbit> if your hardware is that old you'll need to disable acpi and config apm
<LjL> Hattori: anyway, i think the way to check is simply to go into the bios and find out where the acpi/apm related options are, and see what they're set to
<Hattori> acpi_available; echo $?
<Hattori> 1
<Hattori> qbit: where should i find that line in menu.list?
<LjL> Hattori: don't change your menu.lst before you're certain you don't have acpi support on your computer
<Hattori> k
<LjL> Hattori: really, go into your bios and check power management related options, before doing anything
<qbit> I would agree with LjL here - verify exactly what you've got first
<Hattori> let's see the bios if i find anything about..
<LjL> Hattori: and by the way, how old is your motherboard
<qbit> and what is the model?
<Hattori> found acpi function
<Hattori> was disablem
<Hattori> i enabled
<Hattori> quite old, dunno exactly
<Hattori> PM control by APM? 
<LjL> Hattori: it doesn't matter now, if there is an option to enable acpi, then it's got acpi ;)
<Hattori> yes/no?
<LjL> i'd say "no"
<Hattori> hmm k
<LjL> though ghose options always confused me
<Hattori> ok, rebooting
<Hattori> let's see
<Hattori> was "yes" before anyway
<bl3ssing> what is an acpi/apm doing ...? LjL ?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<qbit> me too - it always seems like their worded 'backwards'
<LjL> bl3ssing: they manage power, basically... "power" in a broad sense: voltages, fans, ...
<marisa> hola
<bl3ssing> oh, I see. Thank you LjL ...
<qbit> and fan speeds are controlled by 'pulse width modulation'
<bl3ssing> how're you people? sleeping? ready to sleep? ... working? Cause I'm going to get some sleep right now since tomorrow I'll go to work ... :-((((((((((((( Mammmmaaaaaaaaaaaaa, why do I have to work instead of sleeping ....? :-)))
<qbit> but I believe the upper case use of PM is generic to 'Power Management'
<LjL> yeah
<qbit> because if one doesn't work one will sleeping outside in the rain     :-)
<LjL> but the option "pm control by apm" sounds to me like "do you want to use the old apm (yes), or the new acpi (no), even i'm not mentioning acpi?"
<LjL> you know what those options are like... =)
<qbit> lol
<qbit> pm control also sounds like it means pulse modulation
<qbit> which is the method used to vary the fan speed
<LjL> don't think it's that there... and i don't think apm can control fan speed anyway
<LjL> qbit: if you get a write error, do you cancel, retry, ignore or abort?
<qbit> I think you're maybe right - that didn't come until acpi cam about
<qbit> retry
<Hattori> ok, the messages are disappeared
<Hattori> but damn
<LjL> and if you try to cancel an installation, and it says "do you really want to cancel?", you click yes, no or cancel?
<Hattori> it still hangs at nvidia splashscreen =\
<Hattori> no prob if i set "nv"
<Hattori> how to see the boot sequence messages?
<Hattori> where are they logged?
<qbit> do you have the nividia glx packages installed?
<Hattori> i installed the nvidia drivers
<BleSS> if you have installed firefox, do you have this path /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/ ?
<Hattori> following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaManual tutorial
<qbit> look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Hattori> the fact is that once i install them they work, rebooting only kdm
<LjL> Hattori: alt+f8 should show them, or /var/log/dmesg
<Hattori> while if i reboot, it hangs =\
<LjL> BleSS: yes i do
<BleSS> LjL, ok, thanks
<qbit> if your nvidia card is an old one you might need the nvidia-glx-legacy package
<qbit> they split the driver/modules - for my old TNT2 Riva M64 I needed this
<Hattori> so i should uninstall the nvidia drivers and install using apt-get?
<qbit> have you made an update to your kernel lately?
<Hattori> worked on hoary
<qbit> if the kernel gets updated to newer these packages need to get updated too
<Hattori> i upgraded to breezy and it didn't work anymore
<qbit> you'll need to update all the nvidia modules/packages to the breezy versions
<Hattori> ic, how can i completely remove all nvidia shits i've installed so far?
<gochoo> I have configured pptp-client to connect to VPN server,and i connected, but after a few minutes it terminates because it sends a huge amount of data but recieves nothing, ANY IDEA?
<qbit> blocked by firewall?
<gochoo> qbit: then how to set firewall to enable it?
<Hattori> how can i list and remove all *nvidia* stuffs to reinstall them?
<LjL> Hattori: dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<qbit> Hattori: I use th Adept that came with Breezy, it's pretty easy as it has a filter you use
<qbit> gochoo: that's a really complicated question and I use Ipsec 
<Hattori> but it list the drivers installed using file got from nvidia site too?
<Hattori> or i have to uninstall it in different way?
<gochoo> qbit: hmmm
<LjL> differen way i suppose, unless it was a .deb
<qbit> but with ipsec there are other ports that need to get opened on the incoming side for things like gre
<Hattori> hmm
<qbit> so if you can send out and keep state the main traffic may return but these alternate 'side-channels' if they are blocked won't allow a handshake or authentication
<qbit> one thing you can do to troubleshoot is to do a tcpdump of the incoming interface and compare it with your firewall logs to pinpoint exactly what isn't making the trip
<gochoo> qbit: I understand that, but where to see firewall log?
<qbit> I must confess to not knowing anything about linux firewall, I use pf on FreeBSD for my router gateway
<qbit> but most logging is done in /var/log somewhere
<gochoo> qbit: thanks, i'll try this
<qbit> also I use ethereal    :-)
<qbit> I cheat  :-)
<gochoo> qbit: what is that? (sorry, i'm a newbie)
<qbit> it's a network protocl analyzer   aka 'sniffer'
<gochoo> qbit: hmm, does kubuntu have it by default?
<qbit> no, but there is a package for it
<gochoo> qbit: How can i download it?
<qbit> me I just use the Adept package manager
<qbit> but apt-get would probably do it too if you knew how
<gochoo> qbit: can you give me a little hint about apt-get?
<qbit> someone else would probably be better because I don't know enough about it
<gochoo> qbit: ok, thanks a lot. I hope i can get info about apt-get from some forums :)
<qbit> if you're still on hoary there is Kynaptic, which I guess is a replacement to Synaptic(Gnomish I believe)
<qbit> these are all just GUI frontends to the apt-get command line stuff
<sampan> gochoo, apt-get is just the package manager -- it's from command line.  to install a package the command is: "sudo apt-get install package.name".  to search your package list it's: apt-cache search search.term
<qbit> but they all have one thing in common in that they need a /etc/apt/source.list file properly configured
<qbit> and there are better instructions in the howto sections on the forum than I can give
<gochoo> qbit: that would be nice?
<qbit> lol
<gochoo> sampan: I think this package manager will download this package from internet, according to the source.list? (Am i right)
<sampan> gochoo, yes, that's how it works.  
<gochoo> sampan: :) thanks
<gochoo> sampan: do you have any experience about VPN?
<sampan> sure -- if you need to generate a /etc/apt/sources.list file ... try: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sampan> nope, sorry ... i don't know anything about vpn 
<gochoo> sampan: my problem was about vpn, pptp stuff, anyway thanks for your help
<sampan> good luck :)
<jazwec> Kamping_Kaiser hi..so please could you help me with that partitions? im just downloading the live CD
<CarstenP> short question: which K-tool is able to play .mid files?
<LjL> CarstenP: kmid i suppose
<CarstenP> LjL: thank you, any idea why i dont have a /dev/sequencer?
<LjL> CarstenP: no, but midi as always been a mess in linux
<CarstenP> LjL: Okay, I understand, no problem
<LjL> CarstenP: you can install timidity, which is a software midi sequencer. that will avoid troubleshooting your soundcard
<LjL> CarstenP: on the down side, much more cpu will be used for playing mids
<jazwec> please i have a problem...i have 2 partitions...one 170 GB for windows and one 0 GB for linux...and i want to uninstal win..
<jazwec> so can i then make that 2 partitions together
<CarstenP> LjL: thanks for the help i try timidity
<jazwec> and make 1 200 GB for linux without reinstallling?
<Hattori> nvidia-bug-report.log
<Hattori> anybody know how to generate it?
<Bushman> hello
<Bushman> does anyone has japanese input in kubuntu?
<Bushman> i'd apriciate if someone would guide me to set it up
<KINGxOFxNOWHERE> anyone know of a good wireless AP scanner?
<Bushman> a tip would be nice too
<tomplast> hi people. got anyone time to help me?
<tomplast> im not totaly sure of what I have done but every time i enter Kubuntu I need to write sudo dhclient eth0 :/. My connection is of the type ADSL and between the modem and my computer sits a router. can anyone help me?
<Daddy_D> Is it possible to ask for a Kubuntu installation CD from the officials?
<LeeJunFan> tomplast: you need to configure your /etc/network/interfaces file, you need a line 'auto eth0' and 'iface eth0 inet dhcp'
<tomplast> nice channel :/
<tomplast> i guess that i will have to look in the ubuntu channel then :/
<LeeJunFan> uh, okay dumbass
<Daddy_D> So does anyone know if that is possible, since I noticed they are available for Ubuntu at no cost?!
<Tm_T> apachelogger: hi son
<LeeJunFan> Daddy_D: not yet, they will probably be offering CD's for next verision though. I'm sure someone must have kubuntu CD's for sale though.
<mymayer> why does my xmms work and amarok not. I treid amarok with xine-alsa and art, but nothing works. xmms woks witch alsa like a cake
<KINGxOFxNOWHERE> probably because you need the gstreamer plugins for the amarok engine
<LeeJunFan> mymayer: my amarok is working with xine, gstreamer seems to have some suckage.
<LeeJunFan> mymayer: probably want to install lame and libmad too.
<KINGxOFxNOWHERE> gstreamer engine has an assortment of plugins for all types of media formats, they needs installed registered in gstreamer (type gst-register-0.8)
<Daddy_D> ok
<mymayer> LeeJunFan: gsstream is not working anyway, what is lame and libmad ?
<mymayer> KINGxOFxNOWHERE: i know, i installed gsstream-alsa, but it doesnt work
<LeeJunFan> mymayer: libraries basically that go along with playing mp3's.
<mymayer> ok 
<apachelogger> Tm_T: hey mom
<_osh> LeeJunFan: Good hint. Replaced gstreamer with xine in amarok and now all my mp3's work again. Thanks!!
<Tm_T> xine yuk
<mymayer> LeeJunFan: apt-get install lame doesnt work ?
<fatejudger> xine is way better than gstreamer
<Obsidians> fatejudger: Why's that?
<Tm_T> fatejudger: not always
<fatejudger> gstreamer doesn't work so well with my sound card
<Tm_T> haha
<fatejudger> and it has the hardest time streaming music and video
<fatejudger> it works a lot better with my laptop
<fatejudger> dunno why
<mymayer> Tm_T:  can you help me with xine and amarok ?
<LeeJunFan> !tell mymayer about repos
<mymayer> LeeJunFan:  i know that
<mymayer> but how to find out, which sources to add LeeJunFan  ?
<adina> hi - I just installed the latest Ubuntu - and whenever I try to access  my logitech quickcam messenger (usb) the whole system locks.....  any suggestions?
<Tm_T> adina: same happens here, it's driver bug
<LeeJunFan> mymayer: lame is in multiverse
<mymayer> there are enaugh bugs in breezy like the on wiuth c n`q
<mymayer> ok
<adina> when i load kanotix live cd, it works perfectly, so what could the dif be?
<mymayer> LeeJunFan: deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security multiverse main
<mymayer> that way ?=
<mymayer> oh damn, wrong one
<LeeJunFan> mymayer: basically any of them that are not deb-src
<mymayer> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
<adina> Tm_T: 
<adina> Tm_T: why would kanotix have no probs with it?
<mymayer> LeeJunFan:  still doesnt work
<LeeJunFan> mymayer: after you uncomment do apt-get update
<LeeJunFan> mymayer: then apt-get install lame
<mymayer> done it before
<LeeJunFan> mymayer: do apt-get install libmad0 - that one is more important anyway.
<mymayer> LeeJunFan: sorry
<mymayer> i missed, there way deb-src..
<LeeJunFan> mymayer: ah, okay.
<mymayer> LeeJunFan:  ok both isntalled, what now ?
<adina> the latest driver i found is qc-usb-messenger-0.9 but it gives me errors when installing - something about kernel compiler not matching the kernel or something
<LeeJunFan> close any open amarok you have, then try it again.
<mymayer> done
<mymayer> deinstalled amarok just to be sure
<mymayer> reinstalling
<LeeJunFan> mymayer: I have my engine settings in amarok set to xine-engine, output plugin: autodetect.
<mymayer> LeeJunFan:  should /can i use xine ?
<Tm_T> adina: different drivers
<LeeJunFan> mymayer: I have had 0 luck with gstreamer
<mymayer> me too
<LeeJunFan> mymayer: xine works flawlessly for me.
<mymayer> ok
<mymayer> which soundcard do you have ?
<LeeJunFan> mymayer: Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller
<mymayer> ah ok
<adina> another problem i am having is that Ubuntu puts bad horizontal scan lines in videos when i watch full screen
<Hattori> is it any command to show motherboard type and bios version?
<mymayer> LeeJunFan:  it worked, THANK YOU
<LeeJunFan> mymayer: good, & your welcome.
<mymayer> LeeJunFan:  are there any cool plugins for amarok ?
<apachelogger> mymayer: yo, xine
<mymayer> :)
<mymayer> done it :)
<apachelogger> and helix in some strange way
<Hattori> mymayer: still trying toi get nvidia to work =\
<LeeJunFan> mymayer: I'm sure there are, but I really haven't played around with it much.
<mymayer> Hattori: i got it :)
<Hattori> i know
<Hattori> but i can't
<Hattori> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=57376
<mymayer> Hattori: one questin
<Hattori> and many others can't seems
<mymayer> do you have frambuffer activated ?
<Hattori> dunno
<Hattori> how to check?
<mymayer> how it fails on startup
<mymayer> give me the xrog log
<mymayer> LeeJunFan: can you help me . When iam connected to teamspeak, my lineout is directly heading to mic
<mymayer> When iam trying to use a com-tool, my lineout is directly heading to mic. How to fix that ?
<LeeJunFan> mymayer: teamspeak doesn't like arts in kde, so you need to disable arts, you can do so by issuing the command artsshell suspend just before loading teamspeak, you will have to stop any applications using arts - ie. amarok.
<Tm_T> why amaroK would use arts?
<mymayer> LeeJunFan: hmm, but i run amarok with xine ?
<Tm_T> (why use arts at all ;p)
<apachelogger> Tm_T: because it's user became insane ;-)
<Tm_T> rebooting ->
<LeeJunFan> xine is still using /dev/dsp
<mymayer> LeeJunFan, Tm_T : can i just deinstall arts ?
<apachelogger> eh?
<apachelogger> alsa
<apachelogger> dmix
<apachelogger> pff
<LeeJunFan> mymayer: no, dont' do that.
<mymayer> LeeJunFan: ok
<apachelogger> mymayer: you could if there weren't deps ;-)
<mymayer> ;)
<mymayer> so how to fix it now ?
<LeeJunFan> mymayer: yeah, but then you could only listen to one sound stream at a time.
<mymayer> LeeJunFan: ok. So what to do to run teamspeak properly ?
<LeeJunFan> mymayer: stop any app currently playing any sound, run 'artsshell suspend && teamspeak' 
<mymayer> i will not be able to here mp3 while in teamspeak ?
<LeeJunFan> mymayer: nope.
<mymayer> your joking or ?
<mymayer> What should that be fore in linux ?
<mymayer> In common, why is linnux so badly supporting sound in any case ?`
<apachelogger> start teamspeak with aoss infront of the executable
<apachelogger> well, aoss should be installed ;-)
<apachelogger> mymayer: actually a lot because of oss and alsa
<apachelogger> oss the "older" one is quite easier to code and still more spread
<mymayer> apachelogger: how to install oss ?
<apachelogger> oss doesn't support mixing of sources at software level
<apachelogger> so if your card isn't well supported it will be the same/even worse crap
<mymayer> that would mean 
<mymayer> i have a audigy 2
<apachelogger> no way
<apachelogger> mymayer: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/sound/alsa-oss
<apachelogger> the application aoss is some kind of emulator
<apachelogger> it makes it able to use oss and alsa applications at the same time
<apachelogger> though it's not working always ... like every emulator ;-)
<LeeJunFan> apachelogger: yeah, there's one for arts too, artsdsp but it doesn't work with teamspeak.
<apachelogger> well artsdsp isn't working very much
<apachelogger> and I'd not use it for voice chat since it causes a big lag
<Hattori> how to check cpu load?
<adina> well, unfortunately, i think i will have to switch to kanotix..... no one has any ideas how to get my logitech web cam working, hey?
<madd_matt> adina : what model is it?
<apachelogger> Hattori: cmd-line -> top | gui -> ksysguard
<adina> qc messenger usb
<apachelogger> usb is bad at all
<apachelogger> s/at all/in general
<jazwec> please...i need help...how can i format my windows partition to ext3 and then mount it to my existing kubuntu partition
<sophie_> jazwec: without loosing your data?
<jazwec> sophie yeah
<apachelogger> O.o
<sophie_> jazwec: I dont think its possible
<apachelogger> that sounds kind impossible without a 2nd linux
<jazwec> oh..i think without loosing my linux data
<apachelogger> yeah
<jazwec> i want to absolutely remove win...
<apachelogger> that makes it more complicate
<apachelogger> use a live cd
<apachelogger> eg knoppix ;-)
<sophie_> why not just mount your win drive and copy the data
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> won't work
<apachelogger> locking etc.
<artnay> is there any way to set konqueror to act a bit like nautilus when one wants to rename a file? by default nautilus won't change the extension, it just highlights all text before .ENDing
<apachelogger> jazwec: take a live cd, format your windows and then copy your kubuntu installation to the newly formated partition 
<apachelogger> then you can boot kubuntu again
<jazwec> i dont want to uninstall my linux :( i was making on it whole day
<apachelogger> but attention!
<apachelogger> keep the MBR 
<apachelogger> else you won't be able to boot
<Hattori> any mysql master?
<apachelogger> #mysql ;-)
<os2mac> is there a hotkey to make the background slideshow switch backgrounds?
<apachelogger> artnay: erm, bah!
<apachelogger> why shell we know nautilus?
<apachelogger> #gnome
<arcanistherogue> how do you add a new user?
<arcanistherogue> in KDE
<apachelogger> os2mac: don't think so
<artnay> apachelogger: I'm not asking about nautilus. I just say that Nautilus does that better than Konqueror
<apachelogger> arcanistherogue: systemsettings
<arcanistherogue> apachelogger: in where?
<apachelogger> arcanistherogue: you could also use the cmd-line tool "adduser"
<arcanistherogue> ok
<arcanistherogue> that seems better for me
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> kde
<apachelogger> arcanistherogue: kuser
<artnay> and I wanted to know if there's a way to change the behaviour. if there's not, maybe that would be a nice feature request
<apachelogger> or start systemsettings
<apachelogger> that's a app ;-)
<arcanistherogue> apachelogger: thanks alot dude :D
<apachelogger> artnay: gnome's propaganda always says that we have too much options so yeah there is a way to chane the behaviour
<apachelogger> arcanistherogue: no problem
<artnay> apachelogger: hahha, thought so. like to tell me how? ;)
<apachelogger> artnay: dude I don't know what you mean and I don't know how nautilus acts in general
<apachelogger> the time I used nautilus is 2 years ago
<artnay> apachelogger: you're just being arrogant.
<apachelogger> artnay: nah, I just don't know what you mean
<apachelogger> it's like going to microsoft and ask how explorer get act like konqi
<apachelogger> well, have to relogin
<artnay> let me demonstrate: I have a file called "pla pla.mp3" and I want to rename it. I hit f2 or then do it with mouse. When I do that with Konqueror, it wants to change the whole name ("pla pla.mp3"). In nautilus this would only change "pla pla", not the .mp3 part.
<artnay> there should be a possibility to enable this kind of behaviour
<adina> how do i tell what kernel i am using?
<artnay> uname -r
<adina> thx
<artnay> so is Konqueror still lacking this option?
<artnay> let me demonstrate: I have a file called "pla pla.mp3" and I want to rename it. I hit f2 or then do it with mouse. When I do that with Konqueror, it wants to change the whole name ("pla pla.mp3"). In nautilus this would only change "pla pla", not the .mp3 part.
<artnay> apachelogger: that's what I meant
<adina> what is the laatest kernel?
<artnay> adina: check www.kernel.org
<Hattori> holy shit, maybe the nvidia works now..
<apachelogger> artnay: ahhhh
<artnay> apachelogger: do you think that Konqueror is acting right in that kind scenario?
<apachelogger> imo yes
<artnay> there should be an option to change that.
<apachelogger> but I see your point
<adina> is it easy to update the kernel?
<apachelogger> artnay: yeah but .... gnome propaganda ;-)
<artnay> so that would be one of my feature requests
<sophie_> adina: apt-get upgrade
<artnay> apachelogger: what is? I've always thought ppl say KDE to be more flexible
<artnay> although I can't say if I can revert the behaviour of nautilus to be like Konq's
<apachelogger> artnay: yeah but gnomes always tell pees that this is a disadvantage
<adina> says nothing to upgrade
<sophie_> adina: well then no kernel to upgrade
<artnay> apachelogger: yeah, being able to tweak? well that's like being trapped on win xp desktop. ;)
<mymayer> apachelogger: i got also-oss installed
<mymayer> what to do now ?
<hunika> hello everybody
<hussam> adina: did you do apt-get update first then apt-get upgrade ? there was a kernel update for breezy to 2.6.12-10 the other day
<hussam> adina: if you have 2.6.12-10 then that's the later one for breezy
<sophie_> hello hunika 
<artnay> apachelogger: is that what you meant? GNOME ppl saying it's bad to have a choice to tweak instead of "rationale" default settings that might be changed via terrible gconf tool or some text file in /god/knows/where or in next version?
<adina> 2.6.12-9-686 is the version....
<apachelogger> artnay: gnome not always has rationale defaults ... and gnome has in general less functions, but yeah that's what I meant
<artnay> apachelogger: well then I agree with you. but I can't make .mp3 file to be .ogg just renaming, now can I? that's a missing feature. one should have possibility to choose from those two kind of behaviours
<apachelogger> artnay: bugs.kde.org
<apachelogger> one doesn't just rename mp3s ;-)
<sophie_> apachelogger: why rename mp3s when you have amarok
<apachelogger> ah yeah :D
<mymayer> apachelogger: i got also-oss installed, how to start teamspeak now ??
<artnay> apachelogger: yeah, I just thought to ask before filing a feature request. I've been looking for that feature since I started using 3 branch of KDE
<apachelogger> mymayer: on konsole
<apachelogger> aoss [name] 
<apachelogger> aoss ./TeamSpeak.bin
<apachelogger> or aoss [path] /TeamSpeak.bin
<apachelogger> artnay: are you renaming that often?
<apachelogger> ...renaming mp3s
<mymayer> ok
<mymayer> apachelogger: /home/mayer/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak: line 8: 17828 Speicherzugriffsfehler  /home/mayer/TeamSpeak2RC2/TeamSpeak.bin $*
<mymayer> means : memory acces error
<apachelogger> one moment I'll install aoss
<artnay> apachelogger: no, that could be solved by using sed/awk/perl/whatever, but in order to get more GNOME-oriented users to use KDE, KDE should be able to act more like GNOME apps if they do something better than KDE equivalents
<artnay> in this case I think there's no reason to change the ending as one can't change jpg to png or mp3 to ogg that way
<bsdboy> Does anyone know how well SIi 3112 RAID controller is supported on Linux 2.6.x ?
<hunika> which is better kde or gnome? In my opinion kde is much more user friendly
<artnay> I'm not saying KDE should change their defaults, but bringing this as an option would be a nice thing to do
<apachelogger> hunika: kde
<hunika> I use kde too
<apachelogger> artnay: well, dunno maybe there is a reason why it selecets everything
<artnay> apachelogger: yeah, but I can't think any at the moment
<hunika> but why is gnome so undeveloped, I mean without visual styles
<artnay> hunika: ask GNOME-devs
<artnay> and it's more more easier to make metacity borders than kwin decs
<hunika> :D :D :D
* bsdboy wonders if anyone can hear him
<apachelogger> artnay: me neither
<sophie_> quit
<hunika> but anyway gnome is not so wide spread like kde or is it?
<apachelogger> mymayer: outlook is bad
<apachelogger> hunika: not in europe ;-)
<mymayer> apachelogger: outlook ?
<apachelogger> you know .. europe like quality :P
<apachelogger> mymayer: naja, sieht schlecht aus
<mymayer> apachelogger:  dont use bad words :)
<apachelogger> :P
<mymayer> apachelogger:  flucht der hier ffentlich :D
<artnay> hunika: because those two DEs have different kind of users in their dev minds
<artnay> cox summed it up pretty good
<mymayer> where do i find zsh-completition
* apachelogger has a very unique opinion about cox
<hunika> anyway in my opinion kde is the best, user friednly, with beautifull visual styles
<artnay> hunika: glad you like it. :)
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> kde 4 is gonna be cool
<hunika> I would like to have cross over office. How can I get????????????
<apachelogger> hunika: order it
<hunika> I would like a trial think
<hunika> and if can be cracked? :D
<apachelogger> O.o
<apachelogger> Jeez!
<apachelogger> hunika: #warez
<artnay> crack my head
<mymayer> apachelogger: how is gimg compared to ps ?
<apachelogger> bullshit
<apachelogger> use krita ;-)
<apachelogger> mymayer: gimp has some big usability issues imo
<apachelogger> ..still
<apachelogger> mymayer: for "normal" drawing I suggest krita
<hunika> I can not write in the main panel in #warez
<_osh> hunika: I think asking for warez in here is wrong. Most things in linux are free and if you need something "not free" you should buy it.
<arcanistherogue> how do I turn off that hover effect on the panels? when I hover over an Icon, it says stuff like "KMenu", and I am already aware of what Icon I am hovering over >_<
<hunika> :D :D
<nalioth> hunika: you should ask about your problems with #warez, in #warez
<mymayer> apachelogger: i need something with layer, something prof. not just A tool
<mymayer> layers, filters, masks
<apachelogger> krita got them
<mymayer> aha
<mymayer> and gimp ?`
<apachelogger> got them as well
<mymayer> everybody says "gimp"
<apachelogger> but it's still more professionall
<apachelogger> well, like everybody says ps
<apachelogger> I've seen 3 peeps using ps as it was meant to
<mymayer> which is more prof. gimp or krita ?
<apachelogger> gimp
<mymayer> ok
<mymayer> yeah ps is huge, and ia mean HUGE
<mymayer> apachelogger: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=9337687&forum_id=88585
<apachelogger> though krita is still impoving 
<mymayer> word up germanya..
<apachelogger> so keep it on your list ;-)
<apachelogger> mymayer: I like bild
<apachelogger> though I'm a part of google and google is a par of me, I have to hack them now
<artnay> apachelogger: Ok, it work while using detail view. http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=58749
<artnay> +s
<mymayer> apachelogger: you like bild ? i dont need to comment that
<apachelogger> artnay: ah ... so there is probably a reason why it doesn't work in icon view ;-)
<artnay> so it's been around for... 2,5 years now :o
<artnay> apachelogger: yeah, a bug ;D
<apachelogger> mymayer: well, bild is making 50% of german comedy ... you have to like it
<apachelogger> without bild life would be even more boring
<apachelogger> artnay: you think?
<mymayer> apachelogger:  yes and no. Its hard understanding ppl believung that
<apachelogger> mymayer: well people think the eu is a usefull "club"
<artnay> apachelogger: yeah, read #11
<apachelogger> om2
<apachelogger> *omg2
<apachelogger> artnay: maybe you should talk to a konqueror developer
<artnay> well at least I'm not blind ;)
<artnay> apachelogger: and say what? you have a great product and such, but there's one bug
<artnay> :D :D :D
<apachelogger> artnay: nah that the bug is still open
<artnay> no. actually, mouse gestures are buggy as well. and there's no undo action after closing a tab
<apachelogger> this bug is a unneeded bug
<artnay> but still konqueror is my fav over nautilus, finder, explorer, rox, mc
<mymayer> i prever the shell :)
<mymayer> prefer
<mymayer> but i need zsh-completition now :d
<mymayer> where can i find it ?
<thompa> hi
<mymayer> and how to install a *.deb file ?
<thompa> i installed ndiswrapper, do i need to remove any other drivers ?
<thompa> my original one is the ipw2200, but now ive got ndiswrapper
<apachelogger> mymayer: dpkg -i [file] 
<apachelogger> mymayer: package.ubuntu.com <-- to search for zsh-completition
<thompa> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<apachelogger> errr ... packages.ubuntu.com
<thompa> anybody here
<Mitja> I've installed all possible audio codecs and still get no sound when playing .avi movie. Otherwise I play mp3s just fine. Any solutions?
<Mitja> I've tried in Kaffeine, mplayer and Totem Xine
<mymayer> apachelogger: http:\\package.ubuntu.com doesnt work
<mymayer> ah
<thompa> can someone help me with ndiswrapper?
<thompa> ive installed it, added it to modules for boot
<thompa> do i need to remove the old ipw2200 drivers or at least disable them?
<thompa> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, totally, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<thompa> not as buggy as ipw2200 on toshibas and acpi
<Fillado> Mitja: try VLC
<Mitja> Fillado: thanks, but still no sound
<Fillado> have you tried changing the sound driver in it?
<thompa> anybody know how i can tell if my wireless is using the wrapper or the kernel driver?
<Mitja> Fillado: doing it now, doesn't seem to help
<Fillado> ok
<_osh> thompa: remove either. if network stops working you'll know... ;-)
<ratero> Hello to all
<fatejudger> what is the CLI command to view my partitions?
<ratero> hello fatejudger 
<fatejudger> ratero: is there something you need?
<Fillado> fatejudger: sudo fdisk -l
<thompa> _osh: is it only the ipw2200 module i need to remove?
<Fillado> that's an L not an I :)
<_osh> thompa: if that's your old network driver, yes.
<fatejudger> Fillado: I don't want to edit them
<fatejudger> Fillado: I just want to see info on them
<Fillado> that doesn't edit them
<fatejudger> Fillado: like how much space is left?
<thompa> _osh: yes thanks
<Fillado> just lists all HDD and their partitions
<_osh> thompa: you're welcome.
<fatejudger> Fillado: that doesn't  really help me
<fatejudger> Fillado: I wish they didn't take off that feature in Konq
<utta> fatejudger: df -h
<fatejudger> utta: thanks
<thompa> ive noticed that my kde settings window, i cant access the admin button.
<thompa> what was the admin kde control command?
<thompa> it shows eth0 disabled, but its not
<thompa> sorry im on 3.5
<thompa> rc1
<thompa> it was fixed on 3.4 in an update i think
<thompa> been typing to myself offline lol
<thompa> does someone know the kde control panel command for admin?
<thompa> my network settings window, the admin button is not accessible
<thompa> its too far down,
<mymayer> how to install a *.deb file ?
* ToyMan finally has finished his upgrade to breezy
<ToyMan> that wasn't fun
<thompa> anybody?
<apachelogger> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=31865
<thompa> whats another way to confugre network?
<apachelogger> mymayer: dpkg -i [file] 
<mymayer> apachelogger:  thank you
<apachelogger> thompa: ifconfig ;-)
<thompa> i know that one thanks, do you know how to sudo into control center?
<thompa> forgot
<apachelogger> which one?
<apachelogger> systemsettings or kcontrol?
<apachelogger> well such one of the both
<thompa> kcontrol
<apachelogger> sudo kcontrol or sudo systemsettings
<thompa> oh duh!
<thompa> thanks
<apachelogger> np
<thompa> im on 3.5 so i think the network settings window is still off
<thompa> in 3.4 there was a fix
<karvr> hey guys, i have just installed kubuntu and had some probs with grub, i have 2 hard drives and am not willing to risk main mbr, only way i can get into kubuntu is to install grub on floppy, it won't go in mbr of 2nd slave drive , any iseas?
<thompa> its too large for the screen impossible to get to button
<apachelogger> thompa: also in kcontrol?
<apachelogger> this only happened with systemsettings here
<apachelogger> though just hit alt+a 
<apachelogger> ..= apply :P
<apachelogger> kood nikht
<thompa> !irc
<ubotu> well, irc is Internet Relay Chat. It is a virtual network with servers allowing connections from clients where many people connect and chat with each other related to Linux or even sex.
<thompa> im having some irc problems, really annoying
<thompa> how can i tell if im even on irc?
<yannz> thompa: you're on irc.
<raphink> you can tell thompa because we're answering you
<raphink> :p
<raphink> does ubotu have to talk about sex when prompted about irc ?
<raphink> who set that?
<raphink> it's gross and out of topic
<thompa> well i was not able to get on because thompa was already in use
<thompa> which was me before
<raphink> mhm
<raphink> wb jsubl2 
<jsubl2> howdy
<thompa> now im using konversation
<thompa> was xchat before
<raphink> konversation is nice :)
<raphink> fine jsubl2 thanks, how about you?
<thompa> i had to log out
<jsubl2> good.. lazy sunday afternoon
<thompa> i guess i could just kill irc
<raphink> thompa: all nicks are unique on a network
<raphink> that means you can't bear the same nick on two machines at the same time on the same network
<thompa> right
<thompa> thats good
<raphink> or even on one with two clients ;)
<raphink> if you care about your nick thompa you should register it and assign it a password
<raphink> so you can be sure no one can use it
<thompa> well it still had me on, because i could not get on
<thompa> it is
<raphink> except you of course ;)
<thompa> registered
<raphink> oh ok :)
<raphink> jsubl2: sunday night here, almost monday ;)
<jsubl2> raphink, europe
<thompa> i think its my internet connection
<raphink> yep jsubl2 
<raphink> thompa: that's possible, but it can well be something else
<thompa> the other tab says i have to identify
<thompa> i set xchat to auto identify
<thompa> konversation uses xchat doesnt it
<jsubl2> nope konversation is written in c++
<thompa> oh
<thompa> well im on 3.5 rc1 so could be a bug
<raphink> nope
<raphink> you have to set the autologin in a weird place
<raphink> where you set the server dns
<thompa> under identities auto identify, what goes in service space?
<raphink> it's in the server list
<raphink> choose the Freenode network
<raphink> select the server you use
<thompa> the network part is blank
<raphink> and set a password for it
<raphink> it took me a long time to find that ;)
<raphink> wait I'll show you thompa 
<raphink> http://raphink.myftp.org/linux/konversation2.jpg
<raphink> look there
<thompa> ok
<raphink> sorry it's in french ;)
<raphink> hehe
<thompa> thanks raphink
<thompa> doesnt matter
<thompa> is rc2 out yet?
<jsubl2> raphink, my ancestors are from france
<raphink> nice
<thompa> im german
<thompa> but in nashville
<raphink> gut :)
<raphink> hehe
<thompa> germans like all that shit anyway
<thompa> the german resatuarant here is awful
<thompa> conrbread with saurkraut
<thompa> raphink: konversation worked
<thompa> thanks
<raphink> :)
<raphink> good
<hussam> is kde-look.org down? can somebody check?
<hussam> nevermind it opens now
<libben> is there anyway to tell grub that i allways want to start my second choice in the list? cause on top there is windows xp and underneath it the rest is linux kernels. so is there anyway to tell grub to allways load number 2 in list?
<hussam> check out this kubuntu winter wallpaper: http://kde-look.org/content/files/31701-kubuntu_winter.png
<insanekane> libben: yes, edit your menu.lst and change the default
<insanekane> libben: it's right at the begnning of the file
<libben> aah
<libben> the one that reads defaul  0
<libben> so if i change that to 1 im good to go 
<insanekane> yes
<insanekane> you should change that to 1
<insanekane> libben: umm, and i believe run grub on the console
<libben> ?
#kubuntu 2005-12-03
<insanekane> libben: you need to update the grub image on your disk
<insanekane> libben: at least, i *think* you need to ... why don't you just reboot and try ?
<libben> i dont think i need to. ive altered it before with time command, and that was good.
<libben> but ill notice if it was correct or not next reboot. 
<insanekane> libben: yep exactly :)
<erwin[kaoul] > bonsoir !
<anticlick> hi ya!!
<anticlick> any here?
<sincer> hy there] 
<erwin[kaoul] > yea
<erwin[kaoul] > hi
<sincer> An stupid question Kubuntu/Ubuntu users?
<libben> shoot
<libben> and if its to much for me, im of to bed
<sincer> hehe
<libben> ill go brush me teeth will u shoot it
<sincer> I`m reinstaling it have the stupid acpi erorr... not fully installed all pakages
<erwin[kaoul] > hum, install it without acpi.
<sincer> somebody use Rosegarden?
<libben> my tought also
<erwin[kaoul] > option : noacpi
<libben> sincer: hit the F keys before u hit ENTER when u boot the installation
<mymayer> can i install the NNscript under linux ?
<libben> i think it tells u whaat to type for not having ACPI 
<sincer> k 
<sincer> i`ve disabled in BIOS
<sincer> :)
<Drakeson> is 3.5 (final) out yet?
<sincer> I thinck I`ll use no vesa
<sincer> Kde 3.5 R1
<sincer> :)
<sincer> is on the site about it dunno..
<Drakeson> sincer: I saw RC2 src, but now I mean final
<sincer> uhmm...
<sincer> no thinck so
<sincer> :S i`ve tested Gentoo , Yoper last day`s
<sincer> Gentoo took me a week...shiti shiti
<sincer> Kubuntu - stable
<sincer> and fast
<sincer> Fedora core ... huh ver 4
<sincer> slow like hell
<Drakeson> what about suse?
<sincer> not tested
<sincer> i think all of Debian -based
<sincer> are good... for now
<sincer> :)
<raphink> sincer: I know Riddell is packaging RC2 lately
<sincer> Knopix Mopix
<raphink> should be out soon
<sincer> K
<sincer> nice to know
<sincer> somebody pakged Rosegarde 4.10?
<sincer> DSSI?
<Drakeson> raphink: what is the release date of 3.5 final? is it 29th?
<raphink> if you want it now, you can use konstruct ;)
<raphink> theorically yes Drakeson 
<raphink> but since 3.5rc1 was a few days late
<raphink> 3.5 final might be a bit late too
<Drakeson> the web site says 29rd ;) mean it was 23rd sometime ;)
<Drakeson> thanks
<raphink> haha
<raphink> or 33rd :D
<raphink> :
<sincer> hmmmm Kubuntu is fast...hmm... i think i`ll make it my OS
<raphink> sincer: good choice ;)
<sincer> Rosegarden 4.10 pakaged?! or i`ll compile it...hmm it takes to long to my pc
<raphink> although it's got many more good stuff than just being fast ;)
<sincer> half a day
<raphink> sincer:  you can also check if a debian package is available
<Drakeson> sincer: I resisted too, but i fell into kubuntu :)
<raphink> try to install or compile the package
<sincer> i`m in adept searchinf
<sincer> searching
<raphink> sincer: did you activate universe and multiver?
<raphink> multiverse 
<sincer> translate to me
<sincer> i`m missconfuzed
<sincer> :D
<raphink> then I guess you have not ;)
<sincer> how do i set that
<raphink> official ubuntu repositories are split in 3 parts : main, universe and multiverse
<raphink> `main' are the main packages 
<raphink> obvious
<raphink> `universe' are additional packages
<raphink> and `multiverse' are packages that might not follow the ubuntu policy
<raphink> such as non open-source apps
<raphink> if I'm not wrong ;)
<sincer> oo.. that no
<sincer> :D
<raphink> sincer: what app do you use for packages ? adept ?
<sincer> adept
<sincer> fresh install
<sincer> of Kubuntu
<raphink> then open adept
<sincer> .,.. eronemous one...
<sincer> reinstal in 10 min
<sincer> :D
<raphink> go to Adept -> Manage repositories
<sincer> aha
<raphink> and uncomment the universe and multiverse lines
<raphink> then apply, close and click "Fetch updates"
<sincer> ooo...
<sincer> i know
<sincer> ...i`m stupid at this part
<raphink> you'll have many more packages available ;)
<sincer> :))))))))))))
<Rogue_Jedi_X> adept is still in development, right?
<sincer> what a stupid moment  for me
<sincer> :D
<raphink> sure as most apps are Rogue_Jedi_X ;)
<raphink> it's not a beta version though
<raphink> otherwise it wouldn't be the defautl package manager in kubuntu ;)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hehe, yeah, I figured as much :)
<sincer> fetching
<sincer> yeah..
<_osh> I'm thinking adept is a tad on the slow side. What is it written in?
<raphink> I don't like package manager guis ;)
<raphink> apt-get and aptitude in console are the best ;)
<raphink> no need for a gui to manage packages when there are such great tools ;)
<raphink> hehe
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I just thought it still has some areas worth looking into like better repo management or showing where packages have their files installed
<sincer> yeah... Gentoo killed some of my brains so..
<sincer> i love graphic part
<sincer> :D
<sincer> no stress
<sincer> :D
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> well I would enjoy it more if there was a package manager such as finkcommander
<raphink> for kubuntu
<raphink> but there isn't that I know of
<raphink> for any linux distro
<raphink> and I'm not to program it 
<raphink> at least now
* Rogue_Jedi_X googles finkcommander
<raphink> and finkcommander might not be ported easily since it's a Mac OS app
<sincer> hehe
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: fink is an apt-get-based package manager for Mac OS
<raphink> letting you install linux apps on Mac OS
<raphink> and finkcommander is the gui for it
<raphink> using it, you can install kde, amarok and other great stuff on Mac OS using Darwin and Fink
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Neat-o
<raphink> (and no, my nick has nothing to do with it)
<raphink> Finkcommander is really well done
<Rogue_Jedi_X> If I actually had a Mac, that is
<raphink> it lets you install source packages
<raphink> or build them from the gui
<raphink> which is something that our guis lack
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I say it's just a matter of time
<raphink> http://finkcommander.sourceforge.net/about/images/inspector.jpg
<raphink> look
<raphink> I think it's really well done and should be an example for other package manager projects imo
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Nice. Though I sometimes like to add extra parameters when building packages
<raphink> sure
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Like mldonkey, when I don't want Kazaa support
<raphink> but at least there it can be done
<raphink> whereas synaptic, kynaptic, kpackage or adept won't let you do so
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Yes, very commendable
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Well, from what I understand package management is quite an issue for Linux in general
<Rogue_Jedi_X> There's rpms, debs, tgzs, source-based distros and recently autopackage
<raphink> yes there are various approaches
<raphink> I would say rpm is an old approach that is getting obsolete imo
<raphink> even mandriva users (mandriva using rpm) use apt-get more and more
<raphink> so that I heard mandriva is developing a new package system based on apt-get
<raphink> then you have the source-based approch as you said
<raphink> such a gentoo
<raphink> I don't really see a point in this for most users
<raphink> you don't gain much
<raphink> you loose much time though
<raphink> taking 70 hours to build KDE
<raphink> if it doesn't fail
<Rogue_Jedi_X> That's not entirely true
<raphink> and not testing programs because it takes too long
<raphink> and then
<raphink> you can do the same with apt-get actually
<raphink> using apt-get --build source $package
<Rogue_Jedi_X> You get stability. By using precompiled packages there's a risk, though minimal, that it's not built properly
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: depends
<pv_> i would imagine you get something else than stability
<raphink> Debian policy is such that this risk is minimal
<pv_> precompiled packages can be tested by many people
<sincer> :( no Rosegaden i must compile it
<raphink> and they are pv_ 
<raphink> debian and ubuntu packages are tested, checked, reviewed
<raphink> and must be conform to the Debian policy
<raphink> which is very strict 
<sincer> DSSI ...i must compile it... :(
<raphink> I'm afraid most distros don't have such a stric policy on packaging
<Rogue_Jedi_X> pv_: True, but there's always goofs. My Kaffeine, for example crashed whenever I tried opening a video file when another was playing. Compiling from source fixed that
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: then you can report it
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: I think it already is
<raphink> of course there's always a few bugs that can hardly be avoided
<raphink> but so far I think the deb system is the best I've seen around
<raphink> although it has weaknesses ;)
<raphink> just like all systems
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Agreed
<sincer> Agree
<pv_> but compared to yum or urpmi, apt-get is rock-stable and lightning-fast
<sincer> Deb rules .. 
<raphink> yes pv_ 
<raphink> urpmi is to disappear I think
<sander_> don't forget smartpm, and yast. :)
<pv_> never heard of them :)=I wonder if they can make yum fa
<raphink> as I said, I've heard mandriva is developping a new package management system based on apt-get
<pv_> ster
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Just as well. It wasn't doing that well when I was on Mandrake
<sincer> i hve a problem
<raphink> sander_: there's pacman too, and others
<sincer> guys
<raphink> and emerge
<sincer> i can`t login as SU
<raphink> ;)
<sincer> WTF
<pv_> sincer, sudo -s
<sander_> hmm, never heard of pacman, but yast v apt is making me reconsider my switch to OpenSuse. :)
<sincer> thx pv
* raphink has been thinking of creating an emerge-like tool for debian that would run something like : `apt-get build-deps $package && apt-get --build souce $package && dpkg -i $package_$version.deb'
<Rogue_Jedi_X> A pacman package manager. Ouch. I think I hear Namco's lawyers coming
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: pacman is the archlinux's package manager
<_osh> raphink: Why? Why bother building something that's already been built and is availible for download? Not saying you shouldn't do it, just curious to why you would want to.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: I'm no lawyer, but isn't using that name copyright infringement?
<sincer> this is my sistem Celeron 433 mhz 128 ram :D ... Kubuntu running fast
<sincer> :D
<pv_> trademark infringement if anything maybe
<pv_> but IANAL
<raphink> _osh: some people like to build their packages, + that would allow using debian repos as deb-src for packages that are not available on ubuntu
<Rogue_Jedi_X> pv_: Whoops, thanks for correcting me
<raphink> _osh: and thus test debian packages easily before merging them
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: I think that's a great idea. While some would ignore it, others would embrace it
<raphink> there could even be a system that would use the Debian repos and automatically build packages in an ubuntu pbuilder to check if Debian packages build well on Ubuntu
<_osh> raphink: Go right ahead then. I'd like some updated packages in kubuntu... =)
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: ubuntu packagers might like it ;)
<raphink> _osh: you can package, too ;)
<raphink> or work on merging
<raphink> thing is, I'm a poor dev
<raphink> ;)
<_osh> raphink: I know. I do it for a living. RPM's, but still...
<djk_> where can i find libqt3c102-mt ?
<raphink> I would make it a bash script using a /tmp folder
<raphink> djk_: `apt-cache search libqt3'
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk: Installed openwengo?
<raphink> see if something matches your wish
<_osh> djk_: aptitude search libqt3
<djk_> raphink: no c102 :(
<raphink> djk_: did you try with apt-file ?
<djk_> no
<raphink> or with apt:/search?libqt3c102
<raphink> if you have kio-apt installed
<raphink> which is great :)
<raphink> sorry apt:/fsearch?libqt3
<raphink> using kio-apt
<_osh> raphink: Is there a document somewhere on how to roll .deb-packages? Something like max-rpm but for debs?
<raphink> you mean a howto for debian packages ?
<raphink> there's tons of docs about that ;)
<raphink> the main one that has to be read is the New Debian Maintainer's Guide 
<raphink> _osh: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html
<djk_> raphink: and how would i use kio-apt?
<raphink> then Debian Policy should be at least looked at : http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
<raphink> install it djk_ 
<raphink> from adept for ex
<djk_> it is
<raphink> it's installed ?
<djk_> yes
<raphink> then open konqueror and type `apt:/' as the url
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> and there you are
<sander_> is the apt kio slave now part of the base kubuntu?
<raphink> I don't think so sander_ 
<Hobbsee> raphink: interesting links
<djk_> raphink: well, it doesn't find it.
<raphink> djk_: what does it say?
<raphink> Hobbsee: essential links
<djk_> *libqt3c102* not found
* Hobbsee bookmarks the links
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> well then google for it
<raphink> at least you learned to use kio-pat
<raphink> which is nice
<kairu0> hey all
<Hobbsee> hey kairu0 
<kairu0> whats up Hobbs
<Hobbsee> reading the newspaper, chatting
<kairu0> i'm busy putting off installing kubuntu again
<kairu0> i had a nasty locale problem that i couldnt fix so i installed mepis but mepis didnt work well with my wifi card
<kairu0> so i'll probably install kubuntu again :)
<Hobbsee> kairu0: ah yes, dont remind me
<Hobbsee> i've been happily putting off reinstalling 3 OS's
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Whoa, three?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Which ones? Linux, Windows and...?
<Hobbsee> windows will wipe the rest - wiping windows to make it smaller, and not connect it to the net
<Hobbsee> xp, breezy, dapper
<Hobbsee> oh yes, dapper which i've irrecoverably screwed up anyway, so that needs a reinstall
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Dapper, huh? Isn't it a bit early?
<Hobbsee> all on a 40 gig hard drive
<Hobbsee> testing release
<kairu0> maybe i'll just stay in ubuntu for a while more
<Hobbsee> it breaks...a lot lol....
<Hobbsee> but it's interesting to watch, and then give up on for a while when i dont want to face it
<djk_> is there a frontend for dosbox in the repos?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: Is there a Linux frontend to dosbox to begin with?
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: several
<djk_> dosboxer, dboxfe
<Hobbsee> kairu0: Rogue_Jedi_X the reason i'm putting it off is a lack of irc chat, or any other form of communication during the reinstall
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: Wow. I never knew. Anyways, do apt-cache search dosboxer and then the same with dboxfe
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: well, those searches come back empty, of course. could be just my sources.list. either way. the dboxfe.deb requires libqt3c102-mt, which according to an ubuntuforum-thread would conflicht with ubuntus libqt3.. and the dosboxer.bin looks crappy
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hobbsee: You could always make an audio interface to your modem and make weird beeps and chirps into it :P
<djk_> s/conflicht/conflict
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: You could compile it
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: i could but i'd rather not, considering that i just want to test them a little bit.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: The way I figure it's that or the crappy .bin you mentioned
<Rogue_Jedi_X> dboxfe-0.0.5-deb-source.tar.gz <- What's that supposed to be?
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: seems to be the sources for a deb package ?
* Rogue_Jedi_X bonks his head on the wall
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'm staying up too late again and it shows
<djk_> heh, at least you're doing something useful. i just want to play some old crappy games ;)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: Did you just call half of my games crappy? :P
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: hehe, depends. what do you play?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: Well, nothing lately since my old puter is in some warehouse god knows where. Otherwise, Syndicate Wars, Legend of Kyrandia and whatever strikes my fancy
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Oh, right. I'm close to finishing Leisure Suit Larry 7 too
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: Syndicate Wars was a great game.
<djk_> Larry..my hero :)
<winblows> what's the default password for root?
<djk_> winblows: there's none
<winblows> so just leave it blank
<Rogue_Jedi_X> winblows: Whatever you set your user password to
<winblows> k
<djk_> eh, in fact, there's no root account..
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Yeah, use sudo instead of su
<winblows> as username?
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: i have quite a few old games, still hoping that i'll find a good old pc on ebay. rather disappointed with the games of today (for example civ4)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> No, I mean instead of using su to gain superuser priviliges use sudo
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Civ4, bad? How come?
<raphink> anyone knows how to get options in a bash script ?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: Usually by adding -h or --help or -?
<raphink> no I mean
<raphink> when making a script
<raphink> how do I get options that are entered
<raphink> are they numbered or so
<raphink> or do I have to grep them in $1 ?
<Hobbsee> right...now, how to delete grub...
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Uh, that's abit out of my league, sorry
<raphink> ok
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: whatever they released as final is a crappy beta.. countless bugs, countless graphics bugs. the game was released a month ago or so, they're already at patch v1.09 which btw causes even more problems
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: So, it's Master of Orion III all over again?
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: the game itself has a nice concept, nice features.. but i think they should start coding "Hello World" again...
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: i've never played Mastre of Orion III :-/
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: Just as well. Moo and Moo2 players didn't seem to happy with it
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: Still, there have been even buggier games. Ever play Tribes 2? The cumulative patch which includes 15 or so of them is 200 megs big
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: there certainly have been buggy games.. and for some odd reason (greed perhaps?) they pump out buggy games for fun these days (fifa2006 being another one)
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: civ4 also shipped with outdated and insecure python and zlib libraries
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: Agreed. That's why I find myself turning to indie and abandonware games
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: me too, abandonware games are great.. ever noticed how there are no manager/adventure games anymore?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: Some years ago, yes. It's all about FPS and strategy games these days. That's why I bought a PS2
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: it's rather amusing that the old games had hardly ever any graphic bugs
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: Probably because noone rushed anyone at that time
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: probably. also seems like the programmers back then cared more about the game 
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: what specs does your abandonware-pc have?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: Bingo. These days it's all about money. Even piracy was sometimes embraced, like id did when they released doom
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: Lessee. Pentium MMX 200 or 266, I can't remember. 96 MB RAM, 5 Gig HDD, Sound Blaster 16 / AWE 32 and some S3 card
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: doom..what a game.. doom3 is by far the most overrated shooter in recent history
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: the last good shooter was return to castle wolfenstein imho.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: I beg to differ. I've played Halo :P
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: hehe, okay, that i didnt play ;)
<raphink> osh_: you're around?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: I never did like WW2 or WW1 games. Same weapons, same color palette - brown, green, gray. It gets old quick-
<raphink> I've got a v 0.1 of my demerge script ready ;)
<raphink> anyone wants to try ?
<osh_> raphink: yes
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: but doom3 i had to cheat to end the agony of repeating rooms/levels. started cheating in level 13 or 14 hoping it would get better..it didn't. and what brilliant coding it was.. 90%of the screen black. scary innit.
<raphink> osh_: wanna try my 0.1 of demerge ?
<osh_> raphink: Not now. It's quite late here and I'm off to bed. I'll be around though. Ask me another time. :-)
<raphink> ok sure
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: I still can't figure out how Gordon Freeman can have a flashlight built into his suit, while the marine in Doom3 has to HOLD his. And in the near future, no lsess
<sophie_> djk_: can u image the people who upgraded their system to get the latest video card which renderred 90% black pixels!
<Rogue_Jedi_X> *no less
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: pretty much any shooter is the same. i liked dukenukem3d, delta force1+2, hexen, return to castle wolfenstein (best shooter AI i think)
<djk_> sophie_: hehe, yea.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: I like the Unreal and System Shock series myself, though the latter isn't exactly a 100% FPS
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: oh yeah, the flashlight.. seems like the only purpose it served was so you would actually get attacked, considering that it took some time to change to a weapon.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: Long story short the gaming industry is the pits these days. After the cancelation of the next Sam & Max game, Valve's implementation of their crap Steam system, the Doom3 fiasco and countless other events, I just stopped caring
<yannz> :)
<yannz> doom3 was a blast. (HAHA)
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: do you have win98 or win95 on your old pc? or linux+wine?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: Win95
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Revision B, whatever that is
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: i think i stopped caring after C&C generals. 
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: That game was a slap in the face. Suddenly C&C didn't play like C&C, but like a Blizzard game. Not that Blizzard games are bad, but there are enough *craft clones as is
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: i didn't even finish mission 1.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: The last good strategy game I played was Starcraft. Warcraft III looked nice too, but I like the sci-fi theme better
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: a friend of mine won a national starcraft-tournament with his team :)
* Rogue_Jedi_X bows to djk_'s friend's uberl33tn355
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: do you play something online?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: Mostly atlantik
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: I suck at online FPS and RTS games
<swtbriar> Ahoy?
<swtbriar> Anyone able to uh... tell ubotu to tell me about codecs?  I dunno how his commands work.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Let's see now
<Rogue_Jedi_X> ubotu: w32 codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32 codecs was binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntu.nl/
<Rogue_Jedi_X> There.
<swtbriar> Win!
<swtbriar> Thanks
<Rogue_Jedi_X> No prob
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: never played RTS online, only FPS. isn't atlantik like monopoly?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: Yeah, it's a client for the monopd servers. They let you play classic monopoly, british monopoly and some flavors I've never even heard about
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: People mostly play classic, though
<djk_> Rogue_Jedi_X: what's british monopoly? british streetnames?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> djk_: Nah, the board's different too. There are two banks instead of one (start), but they each give you half as much money and that's about all I can remember, since I only played it once. Also, I think some properties come in sets of five
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: you wanna try my tool?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: Sure.
<raphink> I'll send you the package in a minute
<raphink> :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Kewl
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: DCC
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Got it
<raphink> oops
<raphink> ;)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Okay, so... How do I use it?
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: tell me what you think of it
<raphink> well first install it ;)
<raphink> @ your own risk, needless to say
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'm past that :P
<raphink> haha
<raphink> you can isntall it by running
<raphink> dpkg -i $package
<Rogue_Jedi_X> dpkg -i etc etc? Done.
<raphink> well then
<raphink> you must have a demerge command now
<raphink> run 
<raphink> man demerge
<raphink> or 
<raphink> demerge --help
<raphink> :)
<raphink> it's not very complete so far 
<raphink> I've done the man in 2 minutes
<raphink> lol
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Okay so, I suppose I need a source tarball now?
<raphink> no
<raphink> you need sources repos
<raphink> which are activated by default
<raphink> it doesn't install debs
<raphink> it installs using apt-get
<raphink> but using sources instead of binaries
<raphink> so for example
<raphink> if you run
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Oh, right. The deb-src repos
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> demerge konversation
<raphink> yep
<raphink> it builds in a temporary directory in /tmp
<raphink> so don't worry it won't put lots of files all around ;)
<raphink> it should be clean ;)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Cool, I'll try it. Something else though, because, well... Try /ctcp version on me ;)
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> don't get anything
<raphink> I guess you blocked it
<raphink> ;)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Whoops. Well, I use konversation :P
<raphink> good :)
<raphink> that was just an example though
<raphink> you can use any program ;)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I know, I'm downloading kvirc now
<raphink> just as long as you have a deb-src repo to find it on
<_green-mouse> Hi all, i install Kubuntu from Dapper Flight 1 cd... Now then want upgrade KDE to 3.5, i use "apt-get dist-upgrade" and it not upgrade my KDE, what i need to do?
<raphink> _green-mouse: if you can't answer this question alone, then the dapper CD is not for you
<raphink> Dapper is not stable yet
<raphink> it is still in development
<freeflying> _green-mouse: just do apt-get update
<_green-mouse> raphink: i have linux expirence....
<raphink> freeflying: KDE 3.5 has entered Dapper as main ?
<raphink> _green-mouse: fine then ;)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: This may seem like a noobish question, but why are the deb-src repos there? I've never seen apt use them
<freeflying> raphink: some packages is 3.5b now in dapper
<raphink> oh nice
<_green-mouse> freeflying: not this is not my problem....
<raphink> ic Riddell has been working a lot lately again ;)
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: they're there to be used as my script does :p
<raphink> so you can get them, study them, build them, port them
<freeflying> raphink: I do a fresh install of dapper , and count some problems
<_green-mouse> raphink: ok, u don whant to help me
<raphink> yep freeflying 
<raphink> I have a dapper install with pbs too
<raphink> this is a fresh breezy though
<raphink> and I'm not planning to get it to dapper now
<raphink> I'll just keep a dapper pbuilder so far ;)
<_green-mouse> raphink: just tell if old kde packages works with 3.5?
<raphink> _green-mouse: sure
<raphink> _green-mouse: what exactly do you want ?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: Not finished with make yet, but so far, I'm impressed
<freeflying> raphink: I use daily cd , and now I can not use apt-get to do anything now 
<raphink> freeflying: argh :(
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: what package did you choose ? :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: kvirc
<raphink> _green-mouse: did you have a look at the KDE 3.5 announcement on kubuntu.org ?
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: nice :)
<raphink> without the option I guess ;)
<raphink> since you might not have a pbuilder installed ;)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: I'm gonna kick its rear off my puter as soon as it's done installing, though ;)
<_green-mouse> raphink: yes, why apt kept back my old kde packages?
<raphink> did you run a dist-upgrade _green-mouse ?
<_green-mouse> raphink: yes
<raphink> and it kept some packages ?
<_green-mouse> raphink: yes
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: This tool is awesome! This means that I can get some broken packages fixed like Kaffeine by making this baby compile them for me
<raphink> then it must be a matter of unmet dependencies
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: yep exactly ;)
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: and the --pbuilder option will be useful for maintainers to easily check if debian packages can be merged 
<freeflying>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<freeflying> Errors were encountered while processing:
<freeflying>  cupsys-driver-gimpprint
<freeflying> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<freeflying> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<raphink> freeflying: wanna try my new toy on this package ? :)
<laszlok> anyone else running dapper?
<freeflying> raphink: which one
<raphink> I just made a script that I called demerge
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hm, everyone seems to be trigger-hapy with Dapper already
<raphink> I'm uploading it on my repo now
<djk_> raphink: ex-gentooer?
<raphink> freeflying: it's basically a tool to fetch/build/install deb sources
<raphink> djk_: no but what it does just looks like emerge to me
<raphink> so I'm giving tribute to it ;)
<djk_> hehe. sounds useful :)
<freeflying> raphink: let me have a look 
<raphink> I'll upload it
<raphink> give me one minute
<freeflying> Setting up cupsys-driver-gimpprint (4.2.7-10) ...
<freeflying> No Gimp-Print PPD files to update.
<freeflying>  * Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                                                                                                            dpkg: error processing cupsys-driver-gimpprint (--configure):
<freeflying>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<freeflying> Errors were encountered while processing:
<freeflying>  cupsys-driver-gimpprint
<freeflying> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<freeflying> anyone can give  suggestion
<raphink> freeflying: 
<djk_> freeflying: ever wondered what pastebin.com might be?
<raphink> deb http://raphink.free.fr/packages ./
<raphink> deb-src http://raphink.free.fr/packages ./
<raphink> that's my own repo
<raphink> and (most) packages are built for dapper
<raphink> freeflying: get demerge_0.1
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: if you add my deb-src repo, you can run `demerge demerge'
<raphink> hehe
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: You should get this baby into the normal repos. After a while maybe, who knows? Maybe it'll become another backend for adept?
<freeflying> raphink: I can not install anything
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: I'll work a bit on it and try to have it in universe first
<raphink> freeflying: why?
<raphink> freeflying: its just a bin, there's no conf file, nothing but a bin in /usr/bin
<raphink> so once tested you can safely remove it 
<Knowerrors> Anyone here ever use Linspire?
<raphink> ...
<raphink> o_O
<raphink> who dares talking about linspire here?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Nope, costs money. And I'm poor
<djk_> wasn't linspire once free?
<freeflying> raphink: ii need devel packages
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: I'm having fun trying `demerge demerge'
<raphink> freeflying: ?
<raphink> ok well
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: That....me....makes.....hard.......think......GAH!!
<raphink> I'm having lots of fun but it's 2:50AM now
<raphink> lol
<raphink> so I should go to bed
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: lol
<Knowerrors> I got a free copy
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Me too, it's 3 AM already o_O
<Knowerrors> they had a special goin on
<Knowerrors> its not for me
<raphink> Knowerrors: good4you
<Knowerrors> but for the Grandfather
<raphink> I woudln't use linspire
<freeflying> raphink: before use demerge , it need config pbuilder 
<raphink> even a free copy
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: Thanks for a great tool and may I say that I a m honored to be one of the first to try it
<raphink> people who treat Debian like a whore like this
<raphink> beah 
<Knowerrors> need a super easy Windows replacement, that I don't have to mess with training him or setup/config
<Rogue_Jedi_X> And I should learn to proofread
<raphink> :p
<raphink> you are THE first Rogue_Jedi_X ;)
<raphink> after myself
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: Woo! Go me ;)
<raphink> freeflying: you need not pbuilder in order to use demerge 
<raphink> unless you use the --pbuilder option
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Good night y'all
<raphink> use kubuntu Knowerrors 
<djk_> night Rogue_Jedi_X 
<raphink> night
<raphink> I'm going too
<raphink> bubbye
<djk_> night raphink 
<raphink> :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Nighty night, raphink 
<Knowerrors> raphink: I do use kubuntu, but Ive been using linux for about a year and know it well, I need a distro for my Grandfathers computer that is ultra easy
<Knowerrors> getting Kubuntu all setup for him and training would be a hastle
<djk_> Knowerrors: Suse, Fedora, K/ubuntu ?
<Knowerrors> tried Suse (1cd install) haven't tried Fedora, too many cds... Kubuntu is ok, but the time involved to download all the extra codecs and plugins over a modem kills it
<Knowerrors> dialup that is
<Knowerrors> wish there was a Kubuntu Extras CD
<djk_> Knowerrors: heh, you'll have to get the codecs for any other distro as well..
<Knowerrors> that would make it perfect
<Knowerrors> acutally, no, Linspire comes with them all, as does Xandros, being paid distros
<Knowerrors> PClinux OS, Mepis, many other freee distros ship with all msfonts, codecs, plugins, whether its Ok or not
<Knowerrors> Id pay for a linux distro thats fast like Kubuntu with good community
<Knowerrors> if it came pre set up and configured
<Hobbsee> hey again all...
<Knowerrors> Id like to see Canotical buyup Xandros and Linspire and form a ad-suported version and paid version that was more integrated and setup
<Knowerrors> oh, and a Yast like config tool for Debian Id pay for
<djk_> Knowerrors: you know you'll have to teach your grandfather anyway.
<djk_> Knowerrors: so it shouldn't really matter which distro you use for him
<Knowerrors> yeah, Only reason I looked at Linspire was because of all their Flash tutorials that come with it
<Knowerrors> and the features of it are very integrated...
<Knowerrors> their Lsongs and Lphoto
<djk_> Knowerrors: were they different than other flash tutorials? shinier? nicer? flashier?
<Knowerrors> I don't know of any other Flash tutorials in Linux ( theyre not about Flash, they are flash movies showing you how to use linspire and all its programs)
<djk_> ah..
<Knowerrors> Its made for someone who knows windows (my grandfather knows win2000) to migrate them to linux quickly
<djk_> Knowerrors: why migrate anyway?
<Knowerrors> the copy of win2000 theyre running is a copy of a copy, "borrowed" install
<Knowerrors> and the best free software is Linux...
<djk_> and you're scared that big billy comes to get you?
<Knowerrors> and he wants to do photo editing and artwork, and can't afford to buy all the programs and a new computer with legit WinXP
<Knowerrors> not scared :) just getting my moral closet cleaned up a little
<djk_> morals..pah ;)
<luxoculta> hey guys 
<Knowerrors> djk_: plus if I tweak his box, I can make it run alot faster than on windows
<djk_> Knowerrors: just use whatever will be easier/more comfortable.. I'd pick kubuntu or gentoo
<Knowerrors> Ive never used Gentoo, I was looking at RR4 for a while, is Gentoo really as hard (the hardest) Linux to setup and use?
<djk_> Knowerrors: as hard as what? gentoo isn't that difficult, but compiling takes some time.
<djk_> Knowerrors: then again, any linux is rather simple if you know how to read.
<Knowerrors> see, his box is 466mhz, so Id figure compiling stuff on it will take waaaay too long
<Knowerrors> for the benfit will not be that great, I assume
<luxoculta> guys im having trouble with an ati x300 in kubuntu
<luxoculta> can you give m a help
<luxoculta> is there any one?
<arg|bx> hiyas, anyone awak?
<Hobbsee> arg|bx: yes
<arg|bx> i'm in the midst of installing kubuntu, it looks like it wants to eat my partition table for dinner
<Hobbsee> hehe
<arg|bx> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> partitioner is fun!
<Hobbsee> tried hitting manual partition?
<arg|bx> well, i'm not sure what you are referring to
<arg|bx> all i need to do is format the partitions and tell the installer what to do with them, as the partitions are already made
<arg|bx> but it wants to check and resize every partition (?!)
<Hobbsee> there's an option at the bottom, saying manual partition
<Hobbsee> you shouldnt need to resize...
<arg|bx> let me get the error text
<arg|bx> i'm at the "finish partitioning and write changes to the disk" stage
<arg|bx> Hobbsee: is the manual parition spot before this?
<Hobbsee> yeah, it is, it sounds like you're already in the manual partition section
<arg|bx> i'm in 'expert' install, if that gives you a clue
<Knowerrors> Anyone know a good cheap place to get PC100 SDRAM?
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's a manual partition then, i expect
<Hobbsee> why not delete all the partitions and start again?
<arg|bx> ok, so i select finish, and it starts flashing up a dialog i can't see, and then stops with a "the ext2 filesystem passed a basic check" box 
<arg|bx> i do this for each parition until 11, and then it complains about a weird layout, and says that 11 fails the check
<arg|bx> i don't delete all the paritions because it would destroy my already installed and working debian installation :)
<arg|bx> "not yet implemented. the ext2 filesystem has a rather strange layout! parted can't resize this (yet)"
<arg|bx> so i wonder, why is parted considering this partition for resizing?
<Hobbsee> ah,  i see
<arg|bx> is the partitioner actually going to resize partitions i haven't asked it to touch?
<Hobbsee> it shouldnt do
<drumline> Is there a services manager in Ubuntu similar to the way SUSE does it?
* The_Vox is back
<luxoculta> guys is there a linux help channel in irc?
<drumline> there's one on freenode, yes.  There's also another one on EFnet.
<drumline> do a channel search for "linux"
<_rcmn> luxoculta zhat are u looking for exactly ?
<luxoculta> i need some help installing and probind ati drivers under kubuntu
<luxoculta> in having problems in gameplying
<_rcmn> i have time and i hve done it couple time 
<luxoculta> thanks 
<luxoculta> i have an amd 64 3000+
<luxoculta> an ati x300
<_rcmn> arg
<_rcmn> ok 
<luxoculta> kubuntu is i386
<_rcmn> i don't know much about proc64 
<_rcmn> but maybe it won't be too different 
<luxoculta> and about ati's drivers
<_rcmn> iyep i know ati i had to deal with ##! for a long time 
<luxoculta> im really tired of googling for something 
<_rcmn> i know 
<_rcmn> ok so wait a minute 
<_rcmn> i have to go to an other pc
<luxoculta> have you tryied the new installer?
<_rcmn> nop 
<_rcmn> hold on for a sec
<luxoculta> ok
<madd_matt> i'm new to kubuntu, but i was wondering about apt-get -- i tried apt-get install dnsmasq, but it didn't find a package, does kubuntu not use the same packages as ubuntu?  because i clearly see it listed on packages.ubuntu.com
<luxoculta> let me give it a try
<rcmn> back 
<seth_k|lappy> madd_matt, you'll need to enable universe
<rcmn> well on ubuntu it's not that hard
<madd_matt> seth_k|lappy: and i do this how?
<seth_k|lappy> madd_matt, open Konsole and type: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<seth_k|lappy> madd_matt, remove 4 # signs, one each from 4 lines that contain the word "universe"
<seth_k|lappy> madd_matt, then save the file, close kate, and in Konsole type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dnsmasq
<seth_k|lappy> :)
<luxoculta> hey madd matt
<luxoculta> i have then in a univers repo
<luxoculta> rcmn
<luxoculta> do you play games in linux
<luxoculta>  ?
<rcmn> yep
<luxoculta> so tell me about the drivers tweaking
<rcmn> http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/ati
<rcmn> ok it's in french 
<madd_matt> this is kinda cool -- kubuntu worked almost completely out of the box.  Mind you, this is the amazement of a former gentoo user.  although the no root user by default thing is somewhat irritating
<luxoculta> im portuguse
<rcmn> your comming from gentoo also madd_matt
<sophie_> madd_matt: if you where able to setup gentoo than kubuntu is going to be like putting gas in a car  compared to rebuilding an engine
<rcmn> how do u feel of not having to recompile or troubleshoot every 5 min u're ,change make.conf/
<madd_matt> it has been :P  although i'm already itching to recompile my kernel =)
<rcmn> freak
<rcmn> lol
<seth_k|lappy> madd_matt, no-root is for your own good, but see wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for a better explanation
<sophie_> madd_matt: why recompile for 1% performance gain? smaller footprint?
<rcmn> luxoculta can u use the howto or not ?
<madd_matt> mainly to cut boot time down
<madd_matt> loading excess modules etc takes a good 10-20 seconds more
<seth_k|lappy> madd_matt, if you want to cut boot time, change to initNG
<sophie_> madd_matt: I rebootabout once a month here so no need for me
<seth_k|lappy> madd_matt, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=525975
<madd_matt> btw, is there a script to save and load IPtables rules automatically?
<madd_matt> i only ever reboot to install a new kernel anyways, so i suppose it doesn't matter
<luxoculta> i think that i can 
<rcmn> good
<rcmn> hey luxoculta have u look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<rcmn> there is info for 64 bit
<argonel> what version of the d-i does 5.10 use?
<madd_matt> whats the kubuntu recommended way to install the nvidia binary drivers?  do they exist in apt?
<madd_matt> also, is there a pretend-install command? so i can see what packages are going to be pulled as dependancies, etc?
<drumline> alright... where are services started in ubuntu?
<luxoculta> telme something 
<madd_matt> yo, why is port 631 open on my default configuration? and port 32770?
<luxoculta> tel me something  "clavier" means keyboard, right?
<rcmn> yep 
<madd_matt> *has terrible flashbacks to last time somebody spoke french to me
<rcmn> but i think i found http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584 that for u 
<madd_matt> *this morning
<rcmn> and there is onfo about 64 bit
<rcmn> ha ouai et dans quel circonstance 
<rcmn> madd_matt
<rcmn> lol kjcole
<luxoculta> hey im going to try the second one... ok?
<madd_matt> in network connections, when i click administrator mode it just goes blank
<madd_matt> i think i may have messzored it up by enabling the root account :$ (And then disabling it!)
<rcmn> kk
<drumline> hey folks.. .does Ubuntu have a SUSE Yast equivalent?
<rcmn> apt
<drumline> apt does all the things that yast does, including setting network settings?
<Knowerrors> no
<rcmn> use if u need a gui ADEPT for kDE or synaptic for Gnome
<Knowerrors> apt is only package management
<sophie_> drumline: apt is for software only
<Knowerrors> theres no equivalent hardware setup tool for k/ubuntu
<drumline> i thought so. 
<drumline> ok
<Knowerrors> or for Debian... except for what Libranet has
<drumline> that's fine...   I'm used to command line anyway...  
<luxoculta> i ll be back
<drumline> Yast had a neat way of managing servers that were running through the GUI.. is there anything like that in Ubuntu?
<luxoculta> restarting Xserver
<sebastian> hola
<rcmn> kk
<sebastian> que tal????
<sebastian> tengo una pregunta
<rcmn> ok vas y 
<sebastian> a ver si se les ocurre que puede ser
<sebastian> resulta que tengo problemas con lo que marca mi temperatura
<sophie_> drumline: GUI? what do u mean running server gui
<sebastian> se que no es la real
<sebastian> me dice que el procesador esta a 70 grados
<sebastian> lo cual no es verdad de acuerdo a la bios
<drumline> sophie: yeah... that didn't come out right.   In Yast, there is a way to manage running services.
<sebastian> pues por lo general esta a 30 grados menos de los que marca
<sebastian> alguna idea?? tengo los lm-sensors
<sebastian> y ademas, los acp instalados
<rcmn> yep sorry i know yast only for pakage management 
<sebastian> pero ambos marcan la misma temperatura
<sophie_> sebastian: do you want to disable services at boot
<WolfManz611> does it matter if all partions on the driver were set to primary when doing the install for Kubuntu? 
<sophie_> drumline: do you want to disable services at boot
<drumline> sebastian: necesita un ventilador nuevo
<WolfManz611> does it matter if all partitions on the drive were set to primary when doing the install for Kubuntu? 
<drumline> sophie: I'm curious if there's a GUI method of managing the services. 
<sophie_> well theres one based on curse for services
<drumline> wolf: no.  
<drumline> wolf: the active partition will be the one that gets booted.
<drumline> wolf: there's a flag that is set in the partition table to make 1 partition the active one.
<drumline> sophie: cool!  what's it called?
<WolfManz611> drumline thanks ok next question i have a ati 9800 pro in this thing are thier drivers for that that i need to install?
<sophie_> drumline: give me sec i ofrgot
<drumline> wolf: not sure...  usually, there are drivers, so have a look through the website.  :)
<sebastian> this problem is not a fan, because the bios say 40C, but lm-sensors 70C, is problem with the sensors
<rcmn> wolf:http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<drumline> sophie: k thx
<rcmn> sophie:are utalking of the ksysguard ?
<WolfManz611> thanks rcmn
<drumline> sophie: One thing that annoyed me with SUSE is that you need to run SUSEconfig after you make a change in the start up services...   That's a little too much for me.
<rcmn> drumline : have u look at the system service in the system settings
<sophie_> drumline: sysvconfig
<drumline> rcmn: system settings?
<drumline> sophie: thanks!
<rcmn> yep u're using kde
<rcmn> kubuntu
<sophie_> drumline: systemsettings is graphical and requires x
<rcmn> yep 
<rcmn> it's part of the KDE "suite" 
<rcmn> lol
<drumline> ahh.. there it is
<rcmn> yep 
<sophie_> drumline: you are going to find that very litle needs to be turned off because ubuntu does not install lots of crap compared to redhat and suse
<drumline> sweet...  there are some equivalents to YAST.
<sophie_> yep kcontrol
<drumline> yeah... I just wanted some easy ways to manipulate the settings.  I, of course, want to know the basics behind the scenes, but when administering something, I want to get shit done with a GUI.
<sophie_> drumline: what do u want to configure network?
<drumline> sweet...  there are system services
<rcmn> yep 
<rcmn> easy to set up 
<drumline> ok.  My affinity for Ubuntu is growing  :)
<rcmn> like win$
<rcmn> oupss
<drumline> sweet...  and OpenLDAP was automagically added to the list of services...   very nice.
<drumline> OK.  I will give this an official try..  thanks folks  :)
<drumline> ...and if any of you haven't tried the "joe" text editor, it's a must-have.  :)
<sophie_> drumline: try nano
<WolfManz611> what do i edit to get the resolution on startup down to 1024 by 768 instead of 1600 by 1200?
<sophie_> WolfManz611: i beleibve if you logout kde session and reboot screen resolution is saved
<drumline> sophie: I have used pico quite a bit in the past...  I discovered Joe shortly thereafter and it was love  :)
<sophie_> drumline: one advatage of joe is syntax higligting wich nano does not have
<drumline> pico is pretty much the same as nano, I think.
<drumline> Yeah.. .that highlighting is pretty cool
<drumline> plus, I'm able to manage multiple files very easily and quickly in joe...  as long as joe is still available, there's no reason to change.  
<sophie_> drumline: for multiple consolesw with one remote login account have a look at screen
<drumline> sophie: oh yeah... screen is awesome
<WolfManz611> What would cause me to get DCOP error abouth the DCOP server not running?
<drumline> what is a DCOP server?
<WolfManz611> beats the hell out of me lol i just know my root password dont seem to be getting me into the login manger so i can change stuff. 
<drumline> it's refused my root password a few times on the GUI also.  Change your root password to something short and try it.
<WolfManz611> This was working about an hour ago and the only thing i have touched was configuring X and then checked to see if the hard drive was working right
<WolfManz611> this is short
<drumline> change it from the command line and try it again.
<WolfManz611> and its not telling me the password is wrong its just not doing anything when it gets t
<WolfManz611> it
<drumline> it's gotta be a bug.  I'd recommend reporting it to the Ubuntu team so they can get to fixing it quickly.
<drumline> just make sure that it actually is a bug and check your caps lock and all the other stupid things that could be done before reporting it  :)
<stupendo44> what's the easiest way to combine two large files?
<sophie_> stupendo44: how large
<drumline> how largE?
<stupendo44> 400mb
<mpm2> anyone use getmail?
<sophie_> stupendo44: use cat
<stupendo44> ok, I just saw something about it, I'll try it
<drumline> stupen: what did you see?
<drumline> man page for split sucks ass
<sophie_> stupendo44: cat file1 file2 > newfile
<sophie_> stupendo44: did that work
<stupendo44> sophie_: appears to have, let me just try it in thunderbird. it was an inbox
<drumline> cat will certainly work, but I thought there was a program that specifically had that function.
<QMario> How do I use the Linksys WUSB11 for my KUbuntu system?
<QMario> !Wireless
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<sophie_> QMario: WUSB works on osx86 so it should work on linux just google
<stupendo44> sophie_: woohoo!! it worked
<QMario> I found this site, but it doesn't work"
<QMario> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Linksys_WUSB11?highlight=%28Linksys%29
<QMario> s/"/:
<stupendo44> sophie_: you have no idea all I have done for the last few days. It was actually a little dumb to ask here, since I found the answer as soon as you told me
<QMario> When I come to the "make" step, I receive errors, but I will take your advice.
<stupendo44> with the cat command, does >> append rather than something else?
<sophie_> stupendo44: why was your file splited?
<stupendo44> had to use a disk editor to recover the file piece by piece. 29 pieces
<stupendo44> had to follow the file through the fat
<sophie_> cat fil2 >> file1 will append file2 to file1
<sophie_> stupendo44: i told u to use cat file1 file2 > newfile to be safe
<stupendo44> sophie_: right, obviously I wasn't going to overwrite one of my files
<stupendo44> I already have 2 backup copies just in case
<stupendo44> wasn't going to make any mistakes this time
<stupendo44> it was actually my fault originally. Had a drive hooked up without realizing it, and detroyed the partition table and part of the fat
<stupendo44> GetDataBack is what I usually use, but it didn't find the inbox or the address book for some reason
<sophie_> but iff you have multipart you can do filec >> fileb >> filea and takes less space and now filea is the comlete file
<stupendo44> part of the fat seems to be corrupted, so the disk editor couldn't easily recover the inbox
<stupendo44> but all the data was intact, so I was able to follow it through and save each piece
<stupendo44> took about an hour, but I didn't know this much about hard drives and fat's. I've learned an awful lot about this stuff over the past few days
<sophie_> stupendo44: u usd linux to restore files form a fat partion how ironic
<stupendo44> I forgot to recover sent items folder, so I have to go back and do that
<stupendo44> sophie_: well, actually I didn't really use linux, I used the Ultimate Boot CD for Windows, because I didn't see a comparable disk editor that I liked for linux
<drumline> stupen: I've heard that you can take binary chunks of the raw hard drive data and run it through scanpst.exe and it'll pull out your messages.
<stupendo44> maybe I'll have to write one
<stupendo44> only if it's outlook. like I would use that...
<stupendo44> actually this customer is using thunderbird
<stupendo44> I knew the whole file was on the drive because I hadn't really overwritten anything... except a little accident that was partially windows' fault. Somehow it has a need to write the system restore directory to any drive it detects
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how to install ubuntu in a laptop that don't have a cdrom?
<PokerFacePenguin> Tallia1Kubuntu: Network it to a computer that does perhaps? 
<QMario> Why is it that whenever I click Administration Mode in a System Setting and type in the correct password, I cannot get in?
<drumline> is the floppy supposed to auto-mount in ubuntu?
<drumline> ...when I access the floppy from media:/
<crimsun> Tallia1Kubuntu: if the computer can boot over the network (netboot/pxe), then use that method
<CarstenP> Tallia1Kubuntu: Has the computer a disk-drive? Boot from floppy, and then Internet - install? I dont know if it is possible, but I could imagine.
<QMario> How come I get kicked out of Administration Mode?!
<seth_k|lappy> QMario, the fix is in breezy-updates
<seth_k|lappy> enable that repo and use Adept Updater
<QMario> Seth, the problem is that I am trying to get on the Internet using the Linksys WUSB11, but that doesn't work either.
<QMario> I am so angry right now, but I will try to update later in the week. :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> tnx
<_texas> heya
<_texas> trying to set my system clock to 12hour instead of 24 hour any ideas?
<drumline> I'm trying to mount a msdos floppy and am having trouble.  I'm using: mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/mnt and I get /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device.  fdmount reports: can't access /fd0..    
<drumline> can somebody correct me on this please?
<crimsun> you should be able to just pmount /dev/floppy
<drumline> there's no /dev/floppy
<crimsun> what's the floppy line in your /etc/fstab?
<drumline> /dev/fd0
<drumline> pmount /dev/fd0
<drumline> mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<drumline> oh brother... 
<crimsun> then it's just not valid
<drumline> heh...  
<crimsun> don't pass it -t msdos
<drumline> holy shit... it worked
<drumline> sweet..  
<drumline> thar she blows
<nalioth> drumline: this is not the locker room
<drumline> nalioth: not locker room talk :)
<nalioth> 23:28 < drumline> holy sh**... it worked     <<<< and this is the vernacular of high society?
<drumline> I never claimed to be of high society.
<nalioth> !CoC
<ubotu> somebody said coc was the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<drumline> broken link
<drumline> opp.. there it goes
<drumline> alright... the COC covers personal attacks.  I wasn't personally attacking.   If you feel threatened, that's another story.
<nalioth> drumline: let us leave the locker room talk in the locker room, please
<thompa> where is locker room?
<thompa> seems the ndiswrapper wont work
<drumline> nalioth: I disagree.  Sorry.   I wasn't personally attacking anyone and I was expressing myself.
<thompa> i could not boot got kernel panic, luckily i just turned off switch and it booted then i removed it from modules
<thompa> so im back to using ipw2200, which only works if battery is fully charged
<thompa> do you think this is acpi kernel related?
<thompa> if i start out fully charged i have wireless, unplugged even at 100% no wireless
<jhealey> yello all
<thompa> heippa!
<jhealey> anyone have trouble with setting up NFS or filesharing using the GUI in Kubuntu 5.1
<thompa> !acpi
<ubotu> thompa: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<thompa> should be an entry for that
<thompa> jhealey: i had some time ago on ubuntu
<thompa> it kept trying to add mshome or something,
<thompa> i wish there was some way to tell if this thing is on
<thompa> because i have wireless issues
<thompa> l3m: was it you who helped me yesterday?
<thompa> hello anybody?
<thompa> jhealy: you there?
<kkathman> hi thompa :)
<thompa> thanks
<thompa> how can i best tell if im connected
<thompa> these guis dont work always
<thompa> kwifimanager especially is poor
<kkathman> for wifi I dont know
<thompa> kkathman: im trying to figure out where to file my bug
<thompa> kernel or ubuntu
<thompa> but its with all distors using kernel 2.6.10 and above
<drumline> thompa: is it a KDE thing?
<thompa> its a problem with ipw2200 and power on toshiba m45 
<thompa> i just want to let someone know
<thompa> ive narrowed it down to plugged in 100% i get wireless
<drumline> it happens with every linux distro?
<thompa> yep every single one except suse 9.3 was working best
<drumline> I'd contact the person that is listed at maintaining the source for ipw2200
<drumline> should be in the source code
<thompa> its all the new kernels
<drumline> heck... send a line to Linus  :)
<thompa> so is it still the driver?
<thompa> ive spent days on this
<drumline> it depends...  I'd first contact the folks who maintain that driver.  They probably already know about it and are working on it.
<thompa> ok, 
<drumline> ...and if they don't, then you could be the person that tips them off...
<thompa> strange how this notebook is so silent 
<thompa> no fans nothing
<drumline> thinkpad?
<thompa> toshiba m45
<thompa> and it came with a linux partition
<drumline> thompa: have you heard of the solid state drives being made by Samsung?
<drumline> oooo... that's cool.
<thompa> no codecs needed, plays anything
<drumline> beautiful.  Make sure you back up that partition  :)
<thompa> its a media player 
<thompa> comes with disk
<drumline> comes with a cd-rom to reinstall it?
<thompa> trick is to format the whole thing then install media player, then windowsm then linux
<thompa> yep
* drumline is blowing away SUSE as he types.
<drumline> nice
<drumline> I'll give this kubuntu a try and at the end of a week, I'll make my vicious decision.
<thompa> i think its more embedded linux
<thompa> i dont mess with it, but it plays everything
<drumline> I don't think 'embedded' covers what you have going on.
<drumline> it's on the hard drive isn't it?
<thompa> im going to let the ipw2200 maintainer know 
<thompa> yes
<drumline> cool..  good man.  :)
<thompa> it show up in qparted as a 850MB partition
<thompa> battery life is awsome
<thompa> ive had it unplugged over 2 hours 
<thompa> the sony is out battery in like 45 minutes
<_texas> ERROR: Unable to find the system utility `ld`. trying to install Nvidia drivers
<drumline> ahh.. ok.  Yeah..  "embedded" is a specific term for devices that are prepackaged for specific uses..  
<drumline> like remote controls...   etc.
<drumline> ATM machines
<drumline> cell phones
<thompa> this model is rare
<thompa> they did not have it long, no mention of linux at all
<thompa> they replaced it and took out the media player
<thompa> the new M45 is missing it
<thompa> i think toshiba is putting it in some models to compete with sony 
<thompa> there might be a liability issue involved also
<thompa> drumline: there is an internet button i cant figure out that gets me on firefox
<drumline> a hardware inet button?
<thompa> yes
<thompa> it bypasses the windows log in
<thompa> i think its a guest log in
<thompa> wont work in linux yet
<drumline> doh
<thompa> drumline: toshiba even has a link for linux
<thompa> sony will void your warrenty if you even mention it
<thompa> thye even ask you
<thompa> the main toshiba page for support has linux link
<thompa> http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/su/su_sc_home.jsp
<thompa> they say they support linux
<thompa> http://linux.toshiba-dme.co.jp/linux/index.htm
<Hobbsee> toshiba support linux?  hasnt been much there that i've found
<Hobbsee> but, you can get linux to run more or less without problems on this machine at least
<thompa> not much, but they want communtiy effort
<Hobbsee> mmm
<thompa> but why help them
<thompa> maybe its misguided a little, dont know
<drumline> YAY... My box can finally read 80 gig drives!
<thompa> ubuntu has its laptop effort too
<thompa> great
<drumline> heh...  ancient POS
<drumline> man... that's cool... being able to setup a software raid at boot time.
<Hobbsee> hey aftertaf 
<aftertaf> hi Hobbsee  :)
<aftertaf> morning ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
* os2mac waves
<Creamier_Oak> hey os2mac 
<kkathman> kkathman waves back
<Creamier_Oak> Hobbsee waves too
<os2mac> what's up with wiki.ubuntu.com... it won't let me save my user prefs....
<drumline> is it easy to setup a software RAID after the OS is installed?
<kkathman> drumline: there is a nice HowTo on that subject...Uncle Google can find it for you...its in the tldp.org storehouse
<drumline> thx
<kkathman> np
<freeflying> anyone use kubuntu dapper
<kkathman> Hobbsee IS
<nalioth> kkathman: i have it on one of my ibooks
<Hobbsee> er, yeah, not this second though
<kkathman> nalioth:  my colleague wanted to know how to do a hardware RAID, and it seems linux is a bit stubborn from what I found...it only supports the software kind with any degree of reliability :)
<nalioth> linux supports hardware raid cards
<kkathman> nalioth:  can you please point me to some links I can send to my colleague?
<kkathman> He'd really like to hear that, it was keeping him from going to Linux
<thompa> has anybody used any  used any web editors in linux?
<nalioth> !hardware
<ubotu> hardware is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<thompa> im trying to find an easy on wysiwyg
<nalioth> thompa: those can be called "nvu" or "quanta"
<thompa> the only reason im on windows is for outlook and web editing
<drumline> kkathman: he wants SATA?
<thompa> thanks
<drumline> doesn't Outlook run on Cross-over office?
<thompa> im just going to go to kontact
<drumline> kontact is nice
<drumline> evolution is too, but kontact appears to have more features
<thompa> evolution crashed a few times
<thompa> so i got scared
<drumline> hmmph.. . that'll do it.  :)
<thompa> i could not find a couple emails also
<thompa> luckily they where on server
<thompa> i like namo web editor though, i wish there was something like that
<thompa> is crossover office free?
<drumline> thompa: i think it's something like 30 bucks...  cheap for what it delivers.
<kkathman> drumline: I think he wants SATA yes... he's using a Winbox now, and apparently you have to do some weird things during install to get RAID to work
<drumline> thompa: there's a web editor that is open source...  gimme a sec..  
<kkathman> web editor?
<kkathman> as in a programming tool?
<drumline> html 
<thompa> i may try it, im spending more time on windows removing spyware, norton is awful and does not work, 
<kkathman> if you want that, get Quanta
<drumline> quanta is?
<kkathman> its very good...almost like a scaled down Dreamweaver
<nalioth> quanta and nvu are wysiwyg html editors
<nalioth> also can be used for css php bleh blah
<kkathman> yah Quanta is excellent I use it for my business
<thompa> if i can save projects on it and save ftp sites
<kkathman> thompa: you can
<kkathman> but
<drumline> nvu.com
<kkathman> it doesnt have a built-in FTP
<kkathman> you'll need gftp or Kbear
* Hobbsee means to try out quanta
<thompa> right ok 
<thompa> ill look at both
<Hobbsee> ooh, kbear or gftp you say....will definetly try them
<Hobbsee> !info kbear
<ubotu> kbear: (graphical ftp client for KDE), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.1.1-9build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2416 kB, Installed size: 8568 kB
<kkathman> Hobbsee: I have been very very pleased with Quanta
<drumline> thompa: use the following for spyware.   Spybot 1.4 with the hostfile protection and immunization.   Spyware Blaster.   and Microsoft Antispyware.  
<kkathman> Hobbsee: KBear is like the KDE version of gftp basically
<thompa> i can probably just import all the templates i created
<Hobbsee> cool
<drumline> thompa: that'll give you good prevention.
<thompa> doing spybot just now
<kkathman> although I think gftp may support more things, but not sure
<thompa> it found that norton internet security was turned off in registry
<kkathman> gftp is basically a gnome package
<drumline> spybot is free for commercial use...   
<thompa> who did that?
<drumline> Adaware is not free for commercial use
<drumline> thompa: a virus may have done it.   Virus writers are targetting Norton more and more
<drumline> Avast is a nice AV for windows.
<thompa> norton shows no virus, and im sure it should be expired
<thompa> but the date is like 3 more months
<drumline> download Avast and check it out..  they give you 60 days free trial.   And if you aren't doing any business on the computer, it's free for home use.
<thompa> ok
<thompa> what about avg?
<thompa> ive also got a free eset nod32
<drumline> intel just spent some cash to invest in AVG...  It appears to be an effective anti virus also
<drumline> Avast has a server market also though...  it looks to be a more polished product.
<thompa> it seems like something is playing with my norton settings
<drumline> scan the drive as a second drive from another computer
<drumline> use hijackthis to examine the start-up entries...   use rootkitrevealer to check your registry.. 
<thompa> drumline: sounds interesting
<kkathman> I use kontact all the time..its very nice
<pussfeller> they have to find some way of fixing it so dev/dsp doesnt get hogged ever
<pussfeller> this is crazy
<kkathman> hey pussfeller :)
<pussfeller> key kkathman 
<nalioth> this chat reveals the reason i love linux so much
<thompa> well my outlook wont even send recieve mail, every other email has a virus too
<pussfeller> up late, or get up early?
<kkathman> nalioth:  ?
<kkathman> pussfeller: up late...going to bed in a few in fact :)
<thompa> all from comcast and bellsouth
<nalioth> use hijackthis to examine the start-up entries...   use rootkitrevealer to check your registry..    <<<< linux love means never having to do anything resembling this
<thompa> ok ok
<thompa> thanks guys
<pussfeller> yeah, well, you never have to wonder why yer sound doesnt work in windows
<drumline> nalioth: not completely true.   :)   ..but it's a whole lot less likely.
<pussfeller> and you dont get viruses in windows unless you do something dumb
<pussfeller> like use outlook :)
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> true statements
<thompa> i have to teach outlook courses lol
<drumline> pussfeller: not necessarily.  visiting the a slightly wrong site can land you a virus...   or a hacked site.
<pussfeller> or unless your mom uses the computer
<pussfeller> it can in ie, yeah
<drumline> even in other browsers
<nalioth> drumline: i've been running linux since 97, and ditched windows completely in 2000. i've NEVER run anything like that on any of my boxen
<pussfeller> i guess it all depends on where you "hang out" on the internet
<sincer> hy there
<kkathman> night peeps...cya tomorrow :)
<pussfeller> night man
<sincer> someon can tell me how can I login as root? reinstaled Kubuntu
<thompa> well i do like flight simulator, i was in the air force so
<thompa> its the only reason i need windows i guess
<pussfeller> sincer: give root a password and then you canbe root
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sincer about root
<nalioth> pussfeller: please dont do that
<pussfeller> what?
<drumline> nalioth: well done.  All I'm saying is that just because you use linux doesn't make you immune.   There are rootkits for *n*x computers and there are rootkit hunters for *n*x computers.   And there are instances where kernels are hacked and you cannot tell that you have an intruder.
<nalioth> kubuntu has the root account disabled for a reason. sudo (or kdesu for kde graphic programs) serves any purpose you would "become root" to perform
<drumline> nalioth: when netstat and ps don't report the intruder, how do you know if you're hacked or not?
<pussfeller> you have to watch the traffic to really tell
<drumline> oh... heh...  I wondered about the root account being disabled.  Had to visit single user mode to set the password  :)
<pussfeller> or delve into arcane memory management stuff
<os2mac> drumline; who -u ?
<drumline> os2mac?
<thompa> has everyone seen this already its really cool http://www.tectonic.co.za/viewr.php?id=731
<thompa> the $100 linux laptop
<pussfeller> whats with the crank
<thompa> sorry know its off topic, just too cool\
<thompa> power
<os2mac> you asked what to use if you netstat and ps can't find an intruder...
<thompa> 1 minute crank 10 minute power
<pussfeller> who is just another file that can be overwritten
<pussfeller> and probably would be by a root kit
<drumline> os2mac: sure... that would be another one...
<drumline> dayam... that laptop is awesome thompa
<nalioth> raphink: howsy
<drumline> thompa: a hand crank-powered linux box
<drumline> sign me up
<drumline> I'd buy one of those things
<thompa> cant be worse than my sony
<drumline> that would be so cool...  I hope it has a USB slot.
<thompa> too bad about red hat though
<thompa> im sure its a stripped down version
<drumline> yeah... it had to be a major market player
<thompa> probably will have ubuntu on it anyway by then
<drumline> who knows :)
<thompa> lime green i like that, just crank it for a minute then send some emails
<drumline> although, they say it wont be for sale
<drumline> it'll be a gov thing
<thompa> $200 for public
<thompa> $100 for poorkids in Mass.
<raphink> argh : :
<drumline> oh well.. . I can wait to buy one.
<thompa> at the bottom it says mit will be selling them
<drumline> ...but only if it has a USB port :)
<raphink> what are you guys talking about?
<drumline> http://laptop.media.mit.edu/
<thompa> MIT has now said they will sell them
<raphink> oh the $100 laptops
<drumline> How the heck do you reinstall them?
<viviersf> im just wondering out of interest 
<thompa> i think the idea is if you buy it $200 some goes to the non profit or soemthing
<viviersf> if using a 686 kernel would be better than running a 386 kernel
<viviersf> whats the advantages and disadvantages
<drumline> viviersf: are you talking about customizing your kernel?
<viviersf> no
<viviersf> there are packages for -686 kernels
<drumline> i dunno...   what's the difference between the kernels?
<viviersf> lol
<viviersf> erm 386 = 386 optimized
<thompa> it says usb ports galore
<viviersf> 686 = i686 optimised
<drumline> thompa: yeah...  that must mean 2-3
<drumline> wow.. black and white displays
<thompa> 1G hard drive
<thompa> i remember my 850M i thought that was big
<drumline> wow... .apparently, these things have wireless networking.
<nalioth> and automatic ad-hoc capabiltiy
<drumline> "they will make a mesh network peer-to-peer"
<thompa> dual b/w color display
<drumline> not bad at all
<drumline> I want one
<drumline> heh
<pussfeller> ok somethings messed up, xine wont play mp3s anymore
<drumline> thompa: yeah...  540 meg hard drives..  oh yeah.  :)
<drumline> meanwhile... I need to hit the sack..   niter thompa.. everyone
<thompa> night
<dlausevic|breezy> I'm not having any luck using apt-get recently.  since i installed a proxy daemon through apt-get.  I have since removed it completely and still having a problem.  I get the following error on all servers: Could not connect to localhost:80 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<dlausevic|breezy> i'm having a hell of a time figuring out where the setting is where apt-get is looking at localhost and not directly outwards.
<dlausevic|breezy> any hints would be greatly appreciated.
<insanekane> dlausevic|breezy: either the environment variable http_proxy
<insanekane> dlausevic|breezy: or /etc/apt/apt.conf
<insanekane> dlausevic|breezy: man apt.conf
<dlausevic|breezy> insanekane: in the apt directory, i have apt.conf.d, secring.gpg, sources.list, trustdb.gpg, trusted.gpg...
<insanekane> dlausevic|breezy: ok, so that means the apt.conf was not set (the same for me too)
<insanekane> dlausevic|breezy: check the environment for http_proxy
<dlausevic|breezy> it was running just fine until the stupid proxy daemon scrweed things up.
<insanekane> dlausevic|breezy: env | grep http
<dlausevic|breezy> localhost.
<dlausevic|breezy> http_proxy=http://localhost:
<dlausevic|breezy> HTTP_PROXY=http://localhost:
<insanekane> dlausevic|breezy: export http_proxy=
<dlausevic|breezy> beautiful.
<insanekane> dlausevic|breezy: env -u http_proxy; env -u HTTP_PROXY
<dlausevic|breezy> it works.  THANK YOU.
<insanekane> dlausevic|breezy: it has also probably entered into your .bashrc or .bash_profile ... so you might want to get rid of it from there
<dlausevic|breezy> where would that be? sorry, permanewb.  i'm a x kind of guy.
<insanekane> cat ~/.bash_profile
<insanekane> cat ~/.bashrc
<insanekane> cat ~/.bash_profile | grep http
<insanekane> (do same for .bashrc) ..
<insanekane> that will tell you if the offending lines are there
<insanekane> dlausevic|breezy: else, you have check in /etc/environment
<doblas> hola
<insanekane> halu
<doblas> alguien habla espaol
<insanekane> emm ... no
<insanekane> no espaol :)
<insanekane> doblas: #ubuntu-es
<doblas> ok
<doblas> thanks
<dlausevic|breezy> thank you very much.
<insanekane> np
<mornfall> raphink: btw, have you seen apt-build?
<raphink> yes I know apt-build mornfall
<raphink> :)
<mornfall> and the complaints about it? :)
<raphink> no complaint
<raphink> I just had forgotten about it
<mornfall> hmm, i thought you have written a similar tool?
<raphink> LOL
<mornfall> ah, heh
<raphink> and I'm having fun with my script
<mornfall> #kubuntu: < Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: You should get this baby into the normal repos. After a while maybe, who knows? Maybe it'll become another backend for adept?
<raphink> lol
<raphink> adepts lacks something like this for sure
<raphink> does apt-build have a pbuilder option?
<raphink> ;)
<mornfall> huh?
<mornfall> how would you imagine adept as a build tool? :-)
<raphink> mornfall: have a look at finkcommander
<raphink> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64759
<raphink> oops sorry
<raphink> wrong link
<raphink> http://finkcommander.sourceforge.net/about/images/inspector.jpg
<raphink> there mornfall 
<raphink> I guess I could add the pbuilder option to apt-build and submit it to upstream ;)
<raphink> but I like my small tool too :)
<raphink> just added a --no-install option
<mornfall> raphink: the screenshot shows a somewhat too complicated menu for my taste :)
<raphink> the screenshot shows a useful menu for my taste
<raphink> I won't use package manager GUIs until they look like this ;)
<raphink> otherwise it's just not worth it imo
<raphink> I'll see if I can do something for apt-build :)
<raphink> adding some stuff to it ;)
<insanekane> mornfall: any updates to adept ? i'm pining for a dependencies view and a file list view ;) Any possibilities to make an easy pinning gui ? (I installed OOo 1.9.116 and apt keeps wanting to upgrade it to 1.9.129) :)
<mornfall> raphink: you need to decide if it's a package manager or apt swiss army chainsaw :-)
<mornfall> raphink: one can surely make the latter but only few people will want to use it :)
<mornfall> insanekane: file list will be interesting for not installed packages... hmh
<insanekane> mornfall: yes, for all packages .. not just not-installed :)
<insanekane> mornfall: is there a python binding to your lib-ept ?
<mornfall> insanekane: file a wishlist :)
<insanekane> mornfall: sure ... where ?
<mornfall> insanekane: libept? nah, and it will be hightly nontrivial
<mornfall> insanekane: libapt-front has one
<mornfall> insanekane: bugs.kde.org
<insanekane> hokie
<insanekane> mornfall: just want to build an update notifier for KDE via PyKDE
<mornfall> insanekane: you can try, adept 2 will have one in c++ :-)
<insanekane> haha :)
<insanekane> why do people build all these small things in C++ I wonder :)
<insanekane> its just much easier to add features if in Python :)
<mornfall> insanekane: okey, so we can make a competition and we'll see if you can write an equivalent of adept in python, in 3 months
<insanekane> mornfall: im talking about the update notifier ... not adept :) Im sure adept is quite complicated :)
<mornfall> insanekane: okey, we can see if you have an update notifier before i do :-)
<mornfall> insanekane: my deadline to have a working prototype is 8th of next month (due to adept 1.88 release)
<insanekane> mornfall: you are elite C++ programmer ... im still a novice python programmer :)
<mornfall> insanekane: (btw, don't forget that python qt+kde bindings will take some 8+ megs of ram resident)
<mornfall> whatever, python sucks :-)
<insanekane> mornfall: probably true
<insanekane> err, ie, probably true that Py takes lot of RAM
<insanekane> but python is beautiful .. PyQt even more so :)
<mornfall> python is a messy patchwork of bolton features
<insanekane> hmm
<mornfall> language design 101: look at python and beware the trap
* insanekane wonders if mornfall is trying to start RWAR
<mornfall> rwar?
<insanekane> religious war :)
<mornfall> (you could put perl in there instead of python, but actually, it isn't that bad)
<insanekane> hehe
<mornfall> naah =)
<mornfall> even if it's fun sometimes
<insanekane> k
<insanekane> anyway, your adept is really beautiful (even if written in perl ;) )
<insanekane> so thanks for it
<mornfall> eh perl :p
<mornfall> C++ > <very many things>
<insanekane> <very many things> ??
<mornfall> yes :)
<mornfall> including java
<mornfall> C
<mornfall> python
<insanekane> btw, would pinning solve my OOo problem above ?
<insanekane> mornfall: oh .. > == greater than ? :)
<mornfall> yes :)
<mornfall> (to both)
<insanekane> mornfall: yes, C++ is cool  especially Qt/C++ :)
<insanekane> yes, Java sucks :) I'd rather code in Python
<_moss> how do i get latests KDE
<_moss> i followed on the site, no luck :/
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, kde3.5 is KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/dycgf
<_moss> tried that
<_moss> no luck
<Hobbsee> _moss: what exactly did you try, and what errors did you get?
<_moss> i added the deb line /etc/apt/sources.list
<_moss> but it dont come up in adept
<Hobbsee> no, then you hit refresh in adept, then upgrade
<raphink> ok well
<raphink> I had a look at apt-build mornfall 
<Hobbsee> try that :P
<_moss> oh ok
<_moss> thanks
<raphink> and to use it to build with pbuilder I need to do something like
<raphink> sudo apt-build --build-command='pbuilder build ../*.dsc' install $package
<raphink> which is not so easy ;)
<Hobbsee> no, doesnt look anywhere near as easy
<raphink> haha
<raphink> Hobbsee: the thing is that mornfall pointed out to me (and he is right) that apt-build exists...
<Hobbsee> write a shell script for it?
<raphink> so my script is kind of obsolete
<raphink> yep Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> ah ok, yep
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<raphink> http://raphink.free.fr/packages/demerge_0.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<raphink> that's what I've done yesterday evening
<raphink> but well it's not compared to apt-build
<raphink> except apt-build doesn't easily let you build in pbuilder
<raphink> so I'm wondering if i could just make a script that would call apt-build to build with pbuilder
* Hobbsee is not brave enough to try anything non standard on dapper, for the moment
<raphink> or if I should patch apt-build
<raphink> instead
<Hobbsee> no idea
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> on the one hand, it would be much easier for me to make a simple script in bash and call apt-build
<raphink> on the other hand, it would be cleaner to just include it in apt-build 
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> er....yes....i thought this might happen..
<raphink> would you find this useful to have this option in apt-build?
<osh> Is there some easy way to configure a printer in ubuntu if no desktop is installed?
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> no idea
<Hobbsee> raphink: never used apt-build, so i couldnt tell you
<raphink> ok
<Hobbsee> what do i do now?  http://pastebin.com/440759  if i say dist-upgrade, it removes most of kde with it...
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> yeah I know this error
<raphink> I'm waiting for it to be fixed before switching to dapper again
<Hobbsee> ah right, so i can just ignore it till it gets fixed?
<raphink> now why do you say it removes kde ?
<raphink> I don't see it removing kde ?
<raphink> it says `kept back', not `removed'
<Hobbsee> raphink: http://pastebin.com/440763
<raphink> so ?
<raphink> it says it will remove a few packages
<raphink> and UPGRADE the whole KDE ;)
<Hobbsee> yeah, see this one...
<raphink> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<raphink>   adept debtags ksysguard kubuntu-desktop libid3-3.8.3c2 libmusicbrainz2c2
<raphink>   libsigc++-2.0-0c2
<raphink> that's all that'll be removed
<Hobbsee> http://pastebin.com/440766
<raphink> it's not so much
<Hobbsee> yeah, it isnt, but dependancy hell happens when trying to reinstall kubuntu-desktop again
<raphink> haha
<raphink> well why do you need kubuntu-desktop anyway?
<Hobbsee> and i'm not even going to try and get the pastebin for that
<Hobbsee> well, you dont, except for trying to upgrade a lot of the packages
<raphink> ic
<raphink> well then wait ;)
<raphink> or work on fixing it
<Hobbsee> i think i'll have to - i was more wondering if there were other solutions
<Hobbsee> mmm...dont really know how to do that
<Hobbsee> i wasnt coming in here to whine about it, i was more coming in to ask "is there something that i havent thought of here, a way around this thing?"
<Riddell> Hobbsee: wait
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ok, will do :)
<raphink> hi Riddell 
<Riddell> hi raphink 
<raphink> you could give me your opinion on something Riddell ;)
<Riddell> I can try
<raphink> yesterday, I wanted a simple command to fetch/build/install packages and I had forgotten about apt-build
<raphink> so I made a simple bash script to do that
<raphink> but then
<raphink> in my script, I included a --pbuilder option
<raphink> that would build in a chroot instead of building in the system
<raphink> and apt-build doesn't have that
<raphink> now do you think this would be a useful feature to be included in apt-build?
<raphink> or do you think maybe my script could use apt-build instead ;)
<Riddell> raphink: why would it be useful?
<raphink> Riddell: for example, to have a Debian repository as deb-src and test if packages can be merged in one command ;)
<raphink> like
<raphink> apt-builder ktorrent
<insanekane> raphink: thats a cool thing :)
<raphink> and it would get the source package from the Debian repo, build it in pbuilder and install it
<Riddell> merged?
<raphink> I mean synchronized
<raphink> :s
<insanekane> i guess he means possibility to upload to ubuntu/debian repository
<raphink> to check if the Debian package builds fine in an ubuntu pbuilder
<raphink> hmm no insanekane 
<insanekane> i.e., whether the packages will build and install properly on an otherwise ubuntu-only platform
<raphink> yes insanekane 
<raphink> so far, to do that with apt-build, you need to do something like
<raphink> sudo apt-build --build-command='pbuilder build ../*.dsc' install $package
<raphink> which is a bit long to type imo ;)
<raphink> you can do even longer with apt-get ;)
<raphink> like
<raphink> apt-get source $package && sudo pbuilder build $package_version
<raphink> hmm actually I just saw that the apt-build install won't work with pbuilder since it doesn't generate the package in the right place ;)
<raphink> what do you think insanekane ?
<raphink> hmmm you think you wanna let me use your nick for a while insanekane ? ;)
<insanekane> raphink: its neat :)
<raphink> insanekane: did you look at my (very simple) script?
<insanekane> nope, but from your description, it is really cool
<raphink> have you used apt-build?
<raphink> my concern is that apt-build is much stronger than what I can do now
<insanekane> raphink: no ... just dpkg-buildpackage
<raphink> insanekane: apt-build uses dpkg-buildpackage
<raphink> my script doesn't though
<raphink> it uses apt-get --build instead
<insanekane> oho
<insanekane> but the possibilities of your script are apparent ... i could take any deb repository and verify all the packages within it
<raphink> yes
<insanekane> that should make it much easier for devels who don't want to become debian maintainers ;)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> actually I have another idea
<raphink> for maintainers
<raphink> such a tool could be a bit automatized
<raphink> to keep an eye on Debian repositories
<raphink> for example
<raphink> let's say I maintain packages toto, titi and tata in ubuntu
<raphink> and I want to know if there are new versions in Debian
<raphink> I could have a list of packages to keep an eye on
<insanekane> yep
<raphink> and running a command would check if there are new versions and if they build in ubuntu
<insanekane> smart idea :)
<insanekane> you are using bash script for all this ?
<raphink> hmm yes
<raphink> :(
<insanekane> ok
<raphink> I don't know how to program in perl
<insanekane> hehe, learn python :)
<raphink> I should get to it someday
<insanekane> raphink: and ... you already know python :)
<raphink> or even python ;)
<raphink> no
<insanekane> yep you do
<raphink> thing is, apt-build is written in perl
<raphink> insanekane: how so? ;)
<insanekane> oho .. you are going to hack apt-build or make your own script ?
<insanekane> raphink: believe me you do ... (i teach python to undergrads)
<raphink> I don't know
<raphink> I'm not sure hacking apt-build would be a great idea
<raphink> because it doesn't seem to be easy to use pbuilder with it
<raphink> since apt-build gets the source, cd into it, builds and installs from there
<insanekane> yeah ... and verifying your changes would be a pain too so slower commit to upstream
<raphink> whereas pbuilder builds in another dir
<insanekane> yep
<raphink> so it's easier to make a different stuff
<raphink> insanekane: would you have a look at what I have so far?
<insanekane> why not ... not that i know bash scripting :)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> http://raphink.free.fr/packages ./
<raphink> I called it demerge so far ;)
<raphink> no need to tell why I guess
<insanekane> wow, those are your packages ?
<raphink> the packages I maintain
<insanekane> whats kenigma ? enigma machine ? or frontend for enigma game ?
<raphink> most of them are in REVU waiting to be approved :(
<raphink> enigma machine insanekane 
<insanekane> and ichthux ?
<insanekane> cool
<raphink> ichthux is a CDD project I have
<raphink> of a christian distro based on Debian
<insanekane> CDD ?
<raphink> Custom Debian Distribution
<insanekane> oho ok
<raphink> in short, it's a set of metapackages and tasks that allows you to tune your distro easily
<raphink> it's a bit stalled lately, but as I'm learning to package better, I hope to get back to it soon
<_user> hi
<raphink> hi erix 
<erix> hi
<erix> my pinay b d2
<raphink> please speak english in here erix 
<erix> any girls here
<Hobbsee> that's irrelevant
<Hobbsee> if you're looking to hit on women, you should probably go find another channel
<erix> im boy
<Hobbsee> if you're looking for help, then you're welcome to ask here
<insanekane> raphink: cool
* raphink think he might be happy to not have understood
<erix> were can i find that channel?
<insanekane> erix: #freenode
<raphink> not on this server erix 
<erix> actually this is my first tym hir
<raphink> insanekane: LOL
<Hobbsee> hehe
<erix> thx
<erix> tnx
<erix> sori 
<raphink> erix: this is a linux help channel
<insanekane> erix: np :)
<raphink> and this network is a computer-fans one :p
<raphink> go to yahoo chans :p
<erix> thanks guys
<insanekane> erix: have a nice time
<redguy> raphink: you suggest that 'computer-fans' can't be girls?
<dipnlik> LOL
<Hobbsee> redguy: of course not
<raphink> I don't suggest that redguy 
<raphink> I suggest freenode is not a place for that kind of stuff :p
<redguy> just checking
<raphink> redguy: lol
* Hobbsee waits
<raphink> redguy: I wouldn't even think of stating such a thing
<Hobbsee> the evidence stands before you on that one, anyway
<redguy> raphink: you indirectly impied it :-)
<raphink> :)
<Hobbsee> true
<raphink> redguy: you directly interpreted my words
<insanekane> you mean literally
<raphink> nm
<raphink> lol
<insanekane> :)
<raphink> hehe
<Hobbsee> i doubt anyone would admit to being female on here right now anyway...
<Hobbsee> computer fan or not...
<raphink> not as long as there's a pervert in the room ;)
<redguy> :-)
<Hobbsee> exactly
<redguy> you mean perverts
<raphink> huhu
<raphink> well as far as I know there's only one person here who came to find a mate 
* Hobbsee sighs in relief
<raphink> but maybe there are others hiding
<raphink> Hobbsee: hehe :)
<Hobbsee> far out...
<raphink> that was long minutes
<Hobbsee> gotta love people coming in like that...
<raphink> lol
<raphink> one more out
<raphink> (no worry, with such a nick)
<raphink> lol
<insanekane> hmm, i didnt even know that apt-get had a --build option
<insanekane> not that i would use it :)
<martinjh99> Morning - Which package do I need for php in Apache1??
<martinjh99> Never mind...
<martinjh99> Its php4...
<osh> What packages do I need to be able to print from my ubuntu? cups? I don't have X installed and would prefer to not have it too.
<Juerd_> CUPS would suffice.
<Juerd_> It can be managed with text browsers like w3m
<raphink> yes cups
<Juerd_> Or with any browser on another machine
<osh> so, which version of cups? "cups", "cupsys" och "eggcups"?
<osh> hmm, cupsys wants to install x-common which is probably not what I want...
<martinjh99> How can I fix this???  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/440824
<redguy> osh: hmm, cups and foomatic would suffice I think
<hunika> hello
<martinjh99> hi
<raphink> you can use dpkg to force removing martinjh99 
<martinjh99> dpkg -r -f package ?? Not sure...
<raphink> look at the force options in the manpages
<tomplast> hi. can anyone tell me why i need to manually get a ip by writing sudo dhclient eth0? my /etc/network/interfaces contains auto eth0
<tomplast> iface eth0 inet dhcp so it should work, shouldnt it? my connection is of the type ADSL and between the adsl modem and the computer i have a router
<tomplast> i want it to get a ip at boot time. i dont want to write sudo dhclient eth0 everytime i boot up :/
<tomplast> can anyone help me?
<manveru> jkop, hey, join #kubuntu.de
<tomplast> i would like to avoid to reinstall kubuntu :/
<tomplast> please help, (brb)
<manveru> jkop, i mean #kubuntu-de
<tomplast> brb
<manveru> tomplast, what's your problem?
<tomplast> didnt you get the message =?
<tomplast> hi. can anyone tell me why i need to manually get a ip by writing sudo dhclient eth0? my /etc/network/interfaces contains auto eth0
<tomplast> iface eth0 inet dhcp so it should work, shouldnt it? my connection is of the type ADSL and between the adsl modem and the computer i have a router
<tomplast> did you get it now?
<manveru> well, yeah
<manveru> but you know what dhclient does?
<tomplast> dynamic ip
<tomplast> which i should get from the router
<manveru> exactly
<tomplast> i dont udnerstand completly here
<tomplast> why doesnt it work during boot up but when i write sudo dhclient eth0?
<tomplast> isnt the content in /etc/network/interfaces equal?
<tomplast> to sudo dhclient eth0?
<manveru> hmm
<manveru> i doubt that it is parsed
<tomplast> wait
<manveru> /etc/network/interfaces is deprecated afaik
<tomplast> deprecated?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wtf?
<tomplast> i dont understand that word :$
<Kamping_Kaiser> options was, is interfaces now?
<manveru> oh :)
<tomplast>  =?
<manveru> one of them
<jkop> moin
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<manveru> jkop, #kubuntu-de
<tomplast> k
<tomplast> but what should i do to get a ip during boot up =?
<tomplast> it worked before
<tomplast> but i connect my adsl modem directly to my computer one time for testing
<tomplast> connected
<Kamping_Kaiser> is it a standard PCI network card?
<tomplast> its a standard network card
<tomplast> it has worked before
<tomplast> until i connected my adsl modem directly to my computer
<tomplast> now i have a router between my computer and the adsl modem once again
<tomplast> and its only working if i write sudo dhclient eth0
<tomplast> manually :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<tomplast> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<tomplast> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<tomplast> # The loopback network interface
<tomplast> auto lo
<tomplast> iface lo inet loopback
<tomplast> address 127.0.0.1
<tomplast> netmask 255.0.0.0
<tomplast> # This is a list of hotpluggable network interfaces.
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can add it to the misc boot script, but that's not ideal
<tomplast> # They will be activated automatically by the hotplug subsystem.
<Kamping_Kaiser> oi
<tomplast> mapping hotplug
<tomplast>  script grep
<tomplast>  map eth0
<tomplast> # The primary network interface
<tomplast> auto eth0
<tomplast> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<tomplast> iface eth1 inet 
<tomplast> auto eth0
<tomplast> :/
<tomplast> why cant # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<tomplast> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<tomplast> # The loopback network interface
<tomplast> auto lo
<tomplast> iface lo inet loopback
<tomplast> address 127.0.0.1
<tomplast> netmask 255.0.0.0
<tomplast> # This is a list of hotpluggable network interfaces.
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<tomplast> # They will be activated automatically by the hotplug subsystem.
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<tomplast> mapping hotplug
<tomplast>  script grep
<tomplast>  map eth0
<tomplast> # The primary network interface
<tomplast> auto eth0
<tomplast> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<tomplast> iface eth1 inet 
<tomplast> auto eth0
<Kamping_Kaiser> tomplast: don't flood the channel. especialy not the same shit twicei in a row.
<tomplast> :/
<tomplast> stupid irc
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee
<tomplast> :xp:
<Hobbsee> hey Kamping_Kaiser 
<tomplast> so what should i do :/
<tomplast> why isnt it working :/
<Hobbsee> !tell tomplast about pastebin!
<Kamping_Kaiser> tomplast: it's the user, always ;O
<dipnlik> kick kick kick :)
<Hobbsee> i wish - i dont have ops
<tomplast> sorry
<Hobbsee> and nalioth_zZz's asleep
<tomplast> i didnt know
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<tomplast> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :@
<Hobbsee> tomplast: /topic
<tomplast> i thought that irc was a bitter clever :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> nope.
<tomplast> oki
<Kamping_Kaiser> just a few binary bits
<tomplast> so you cant help me or what =?
<martinjh99> Which one of the force options to delete a package ??
<Kamping_Kaiser> tomplast: I'll just check what you pasted ;)
<tomplast> you mean flooded :p
<Kamping_Kaiser>  iface eth1 inet 
<Kamping_Kaiser> and no auto eth1 line
<Kamping_Kaiser> try fixing them
<tomplast> oki
<tomplast> i will
<tomplast> thanks :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Hobbsee> night all...
<Hobbsee> must sleep...
<Kamping_Kaiser> martinjh99: what sort of package? what options?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> night
<martinjh99> Kaiser see http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/440824
<martinjh99> Kaiser if I could get that file it can't find installed it would be a lot easier to remove then...  Its "db_get" Can't find a package that actually installs it on packages.ubuntu ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, i see :S
<martinjh99> and I've no idea what I did to get it in that state either...  I was removing mysql and phpmyadmin...
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'll just try and find it myself :)
<martinjh99> OK Cheers
<martinjh99> This machine is my small home server you see...  By the way which package for php for Apache1.. Do you happen to know?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not off the top of my head
<Kamping_Kaiser> but if your using Breezy, apache is in universe
<martinjh99> Apache is installed!  Just need the mod-php...
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> just searching
* Kamping_Kaiser is overloading computer
<Kamping_Kaiser> libapache-mod-php4 - server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 1.3 module)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ^ so?
<martinjh99> Sounds about right ta!
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<martinjh99> Not going to install until I sort the other problem...  Is dh_get part of tools for making debian packages?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have no idea.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think it's part of php myself
<Kamping_Kaiser> martinjh99: are you using aptitude?
<martinjh99> yes..  Is this a prob??  I prefer its dependency handling to apt-get
<Kamping_Kaiser> try apt-get for this, aptitiude does strange things now and then
<Kamping_Kaiser> i don't use aptitude myself, but it does do some things well
<martinjh99> Does the same error - http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/440840
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. bugger
<Kamping_Kaiser> have you used backports/not offical repositories?
<Kamping_Kaiser> martinjh99: does this file exist? -> /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi jjesse
<jjesse> morning Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> hows it been?
<jjesse> been really busy but good and u?
<martinjh99> Nope to backports/unofficial - Yes the file does exist.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. very much the same actualy.
<Kamping_Kaiser> martinjh99: try hacking line 12 to remove the refernece ;)
<martinjh99> That seems to work!!  Apart from trying to remove /var/www which is a mount point to another partition.
<Kamping_Kaiser>  dpkg -are | --remove | -P | --purge package ... | -a | --pending
<Kamping_Kaiser> ^ martin
<Kamping_Kaiser> er.. that's a lowercase R, not 'are'
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;$ auto spelling fixer, *removes*
<martinjh99> Heehee
<Kamping_Kaiser> r
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
<martinjh99> Thanks mate!!  It wouldn't have occured to me to hack the file ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. woth a shot
<Kamping_Kaiser> wow. i might have actualy helped someone
<osh> After I've installed cupsys, I should be able to connect to port 631 and configure printers and stuff, shouldn't I?
<osh> Ah, localhost. Now it works. Nevermind.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol;
<martinjh99> How do I stop apache wanting to download a php file instead of parsing it??
<Kamping_Kaiser> martinjh99: apache 1.3 or 2?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1.3, of course :|
<martinjh99> 1.3
<Kamping_Kaiser> martinjh99: i don't have 1.3, but you have to add a line to parse php files in the apache conf
<Kamping_Kaiser> have you restarted apache after installing php?
<martinjh99> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php ??
<martinjh99> Yes I have restarted apache...
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, IIRC
<Kamping_Kaiser> i use 2 here
<apokryphos> Riddell: hey, I thought you mentioned that kde was sticking with automake for kde 4 :/
<osh> martinjh99: Do you have an "AddHandler" in your httpd.conf?
<martinjh99> Kaiser I might change actually - The only problem doing that is that using home directory public_html dirs doesnt work...
<Riddell> apokryphos: it isn't, so I doubt I would have said that
<martinjh99> No I do not - Only a commented out example
<apokryphos> aha, misread your comment back then. Ok, good to know I was wrong :)
<martinjh99> Kaiser - think I have sussed it... ;)  The module is not being loaded at runtime...
<martinjh99> Need to add libphp4.so the modules.conf file...
<Kamping_Kaiser> martinjh99: wd. I'm supprised though :O
<martinjh99> googled for the php docs...  I'm surprised too - I thought that installing the package would do it automatically.
<Kamping_Kaiser> it should
<Kamping_Kaiser> but phpmyadmin *shoudl* have removed as well ;)
<martinjh99> well yeah - Still wanting to download rather than parse it though...
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you run apt-get -f install (or aptitudes equivialnt) does it need to fix anything?
<martinjh99> I think if I follow the php4 docs I should get it installed eventually...
<martinjh99> Nothing to fix when doing apt-get -f install
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. ok then :|
<martinjh99> Cheers anyway...
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl with it
<martinjh99> Thanks - I'll get there eventually...
<Kamping_Kaiser> you seem to be familar with the setup, so it shouldnt be to hard
<martinjh99> It seems there is a problem with php4 and apache2 in Ubuntu which is also whats happeining with apache 1 - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41687&highlight=installing+php
<martinjh99> It seems to be working now Kaiser thanks!
<_carl> Hi, I would like to know what you guys use for mp3 encoding, lame doesn't seem available in repository?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's in multiverse i think
<LjL> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 3.96.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 222 kB, Installed size: 620 kB
<_carl> hmm, any alternative to lame in universe?
<doctormo> How do you install Apache2 on a kubuntu machine?
<Kamping_Kaiser> doctormo: sudo apt-get install apache2
<LjL> _carl: not sure, as mp3 is a restricted format
<LjL> _carl: why not just add multiverse?
<_carl> yeah, you 're right...
<JakubS_> is there another c++ transition going on (kdelibs4c2 -> kdelibs4c2a) ?
<doctormo> LjL, mp3 is propritory
<JakubS_> too bad it is also most popular 
<doctormo> It's popularity makes it unpolicable
<doctormo> gtg
<Kamping_Kaiser> use ogg
<LjL> i'm not sure what you mean, but anyway
<LjL> _carl: Kamping_Kaiser is right, use ogg if you can
<Kamping_Kaiser> encode to ogg, not mp3
<_carl> I would like to use ogg, but my mp3 player use mp3...
<LjL> _carl: i see
<JakubS_> and kiss goodbye your portable mp3 player
<_carl> I just recieved it for my birthday ;)
<kkathman> hey there LjL :)
<LjL> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> JakubS_: depends on player ;)
<JakubS_> they typically support mp3 and wma
<Kamping_Kaiser> _carl: cool :)
<kkathman> howdy Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> allo kkathman :)
* Kamping_Kaiser hands kkathman a coopers
<kkathman> cheers!
<Kamping_Kaiser> np :)
<kkathman> how are things down under, my friend?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, not bad. lifes full for me atm. need a break :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> just got elected chairman of an nfop
<Kamping_Kaiser> *nfp
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: understand that!! Always a busy time for me toward the end of the year :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: er. no, busy year ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have had no break larger then 3 days all year ;)
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: I always look at it this way..busy is good, its when things arent so busy you have to worry :)
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: will you get some holiday time?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: i leave for Tas on 27th dec. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> then to linuxconf in january, then home in febuary
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: my birthday in fact :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> so about 1 month
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman:  :) realy? 27dec?
<kkathman> yes sir
<Kamping_Kaiser> :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> hope i can catch you then
<kkathman> Tas  = Tasmania ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<kkathman> wow!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> tas=home
<kkathman> oh wow I didnt know that!
<kkathman> I can honestly say..you are the first Tasmanian I have ever known :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. why would you ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hahaha. 
<kkathman> Exciting day for me :)
* kkathman doesnt get out much
<kkathman> LOL
<_carl> What bitrate should I use to encode my mp3 to have cd quality, do I have to encode in 320 kpbs?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: there's a population of 440 000 in Tas, so not much chance to meet us ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> _carl: over about 192 you cant realy tell
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser:  thats about the size of the town where my son goes to college
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's the whole state
<_carl> thanks Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: the state is about 1/2 -> 2/3 the size of great brittian
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: I see, but if they are all like you...a lively and kind people I must say :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: not all, it's like anyware ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> just they tend to mostly be nice down there (untill all the freeking sidenysiders stareted going there *looks at hobsee*)
<Kamping_Kaiser> you know hobbsee right?
<kkathman> sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> shes from sydeny.
* kkathman tries to remember where Tasmania is and thinks its an island southeast of Mainland Australia?
* kkathman prepares to be humbled and ridiculed
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: yeh, sydeny in NSW, VIC bellow NSW, then TAS bellow VIC
<kkathman> ahhh well I'm not so embarassed then
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: so where are you now, if you are going home to Tas
<Kamping_Kaiser> and to the side (east) of that is newzealand (which i willprobably move to when Aust becdomes to undemocratic)
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: south Australia
<Kamping_Kaiser> go west from NSW and VIC and that's SA
<kkathman> Ahh ok...so are you living in SA now, and then just returning back to Tas..or are you on assignment in SA?
<creart> isn't it possible to get mplayer with Adept?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, i live in SA. I'm only 19 mate, i got moved here by my family when i was 11, now I'm thinking of going back now i finished school
<kkathman> creart: yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> creart: yeh. it's multiverse
<creart> but i believe i enabled all the xtra repositories, but still no mplayer or w32codec?
<gsnedders> i
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: i wont be going anyware for at least 12 months though, as being chair of theis NFP i have to be here
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: I see...you are a little younger than my middle child...my daughter...she just turned 21 this past week
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> creart: try pasteing your soruces list to see what your missing
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: i work with a bloke, and he said' so how old are you? 
<kkathman> creart: check your sources.list...be sure its enabled, and then be sure to do a sudo apt-get update 
<_carl> hmm, although my mp3 player is recognize and mounted (I see it on my kde desktop), amarok complains (Could not find device, please mount it and try again.) ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i went' 19', and he went 'omg?'
<creart> k, ill try that
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm 26 days younger then his oldest girl ;)
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: hehe
<gsnedders> how much RAM would Kubuntu need to run comfortably on a duron 700mhz?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gsnedders: 256 would be nice
<Kamping_Kaiser> 128 would do
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: I have much respect for youth..I guess I'm still a kid at heart :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> _carl: check it's trying to mount the right device
* kkathman keep telling me to grow up and I say I'd prefer not.
<_carl> Kamping_Kaiser, ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: your cool, stay that way ;). not many of you
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm  just lucky to now a lot of cool people through IRC
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: Its always amazing the people on forums...they are all a cut above
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: yeh, i know, it's amazing. wish i could get there more
<Kamping_Kaiser> when i go there i have a warning about not having posted for a few weeks, every time :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> lifes just to full
<kkathman> exactly Kamping_Kaiser!!
* Kamping_Kaiser looks at not working scsi setup he tried today
<notech> hi guys!
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'll have to rebuil that whole scsi setup :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi notech :)
<notech> i would like to use more my console than kde.. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> nerd
<notech> could someone suggest me some good programs like mp3 player from console,etc..?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;P
<kkathman> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> mplayer works ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> what more could you need :P
<notech> ahh,ok
<notech> i used lynx for www browsing,cool
<notech> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> `mplayer songname >/dev/null 2>/dev/null` is all good "D
<notech> thank u
<creart> damn, still could'nt find mplayer or w32
<dipnlik> notech: try links2 -g when possible
<Kamping_Kaiser> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<notech> -g is for?
<dipnlik> notech: and mp3blaster for playing mp3 and others
<_carl> Kamping_Kaiser, I tried "mount /dev/sda1" and "mount /media/RCA_LYRA" and got the same output: Could not find device, please mount it and try again
<dipnlik> notech: for graphics. it's links2 in a framebuffer. loads images :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and mpg321 and mpg123
<Kamping_Kaiser> _carl: i havent used the app your trying, so i cant realy help a lot, but does it have a 'look for device here' option?
<notech> something to open msn,irc messenger?
<dipnlik> notech: if you're really into console, i strongly suggest the screen program
<dipnlik> notech: centericq or bitlbee
<_carl> Kamping_Kaiser, there is aonly a config button to tell the mount and umount command
<dipnlik> notech: I use bitlbee, it is a virtal IRC server for talking to IM services :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> notech: irssi-text
<notech> what is the screen program u are talking about?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _carl: oh
<dipnlik> notech: for opening multiple terminals and more, you should google a tutorial
* Kamping_Kaiser adds [ku,u] buntu-offtopic to auto join list
<dipnlik> it is better than me tryiong to explaing everything :)
<notech> :)
<dipnlik> Kamping_Kaiser: sorry
<notech> thanx
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.?
<guigui> salut tt le monde
<_carl> Kamping_Kaiser, thanks anyway, I'm asking in #amarok
<dipnlik> notech: pvt
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: we should see you more in #kubuntu-offtopic I think :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> _carl: good luck
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: you will ;)
<guigui> is there any french man? or woman ??
<Kamping_Kaiser> Kubuntu-fr
<guigui> ??
<kkathman> guigui: thinks there are lots of french men and women...maybe in France
<Kamping_Kaiser> guigui: join #Kubuntu-fr
<guigui> it's the first time i come .. sorry  :-(
<notech> thank u i will try now and let u know if have some probs! see u!
<Kamping_Kaiser> guigui: that's ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> no need to be sorry
<guigui> ok 
<guigui> could you tell me how the find a frech chatroom??
<Kamping_Kaiser> guigui: type `/join #Kubuntu-fr` 
<guigui> thanks !!
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<_carl> is it normal that kubuntu also uses gst for audio? That's the only option I see in amarok
<sombra> is there any way of playing M$ games(such as PES5) in linux for free?
<guigui> it's me.. (again I know) I don't know how to connect myself ...
<guigui> could you explain me...?
<guigui> :-)
<Kamping_Kaise1> damn drop
<guigui> thanks
<Kamping_Kaise1> guigui: you managed to get into Kubuntu-fr?
<osh> What's the default password in the cups web-gui? Root doesn't quite work as it doesn't have a password and my regular uid doesn't work either. Does cups have it's own passwd-file like webmin or does it look in /etc/passwd.
<guigui> i've find the french room thanks !! :-)
<Kamping_Kaise1> osh: it's turned off
<Kamping_Kaise1> guigui: well done: ) have fun
<guigui> :-)
<osh> Kamping_Kaise1: What's turned off? 
<Kamping_Kaise1> cups web interface
<osh> Kamping_Kaise1: Well, there's something there answering. It just won't let me in since I don't have a login/passwd.
<Kamping_Kaise1> osh, yes, i know what level of disabled it is ;) use the KDE interface
<osh> Kamping_Kaise1: Well, that's the thing, I don't have kde installed on that box. Hence the web-gui. ;-)
<Kamping_Kaise1> osh: what's installed on it? :|
<osh> Kamping_Kaise1: the server files. nothing graphical.
<Kamping_Kaise1> oh, ok. dunno about that one then ;|
<osh> Kamping_Kaise1: And cups naturally.
<Kamping_Kaise1> sure :)
<Kamping_Kaise1> i don't remember how to reenable the full featured cups gui
<sharket> hello
<Kamping_Kaise1> hi sharket
<sharket> how can i install plugins for mozilla from linux ?
<Kamping_Kaise1> same as Windows, unless i m missing something in your question :|
<sharket> same ?
<sharket> no
<kkathman> sharket: you can go to your preferences/plugins and there's a place to allow it to scan for plugins if you already have downloaded them too
<Kamping_Kaise1> sharket: what mozilla?
<sharket> i can't install same file that i do in windos
<sharket> firefox
<Kamping_Kaise1> firefox/tbird/browser?
* Kamping_Kaise1 just points and clicks and it goes
<kkathman> yep sure does Kamping_Kaise1
<sharket> i saw it kkathman , but it put me in a java page, and that stuff, but i cann't because i use ppc 
<sharket> is firefox a browser too, right ?
<Kamping_Kaise1> firefox is onlya browser
<sharket> firefox/tbird/browser?
<sharket> u said as a different one
<sharket> :)
<mark---> missing Contacts in Kontact: they disappeared in the last day or so, 300 of them. I reinstalled Kontact but no help. Some data files appear to be in place in /usr/share/apps/kabc. These appear to be vCard format but I can't get them into Contacts. Any suggestions please?
<Kamping_Kaise1> sharket: i was wondering what mozilla product :)
<sharket> good
<sharket> :)
<bota> ciao!
<sharket> ciao ?
<sharket> uh
<sharket> ciao means hello
<sharket> :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> both
<LjL> hello *and* bye
<sharket> at least in italy people don't say ciao
<sharket> :))
<LjL> uh? of course we do
<sharket> maybe chao...
<LjL> err, no
<sharket> mmmm not allways
<LjL> "chao" is the way you sometimes write it in english, to make it sound right in english
<thoreauputic> sharket: in italian ciao is pronounced like chiao in English
<sharket> no italian people told me ciao for say goodbye
<LjL> but we write it "ciao", though it's pronounced about like "chah-aw"
<sharket> wel..
<sharket> in estonia people also say chao...
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<LjL> sharket: ciao=hello=bye, informally. formally, you never use ciao, but "buongiorno" (good day), "buona sera" (good evening), etc -- and "arrivederci" (see you)
<sharket> or in spain etc
<notech> ciao
<Kamping_Kaiser> in Australia we say bye
<bl3ssing> Hello everyone! 
<bl3ssing> is there any msconfig command in Linux?
<LjL> sharket: ok, but it's an italian word nonetheless :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bhahaha. 
<LjL> sharket: we say "computer" in italy, but it remains an english word ;)
<alerim> hi there
<bobbyflinch> hey i need help!!!
<sharket> ok don't kill me tutto va benne
<sharket> :D
<bl3ssing> bobbyflinch, what kind of help do you need? :-)
<LjL> sharket: bene ;)
<bobbyflinch> i did install kubuntu
<notech> kas
<Kamping_Kaiser> bl3ssing: what do you want to do?
<bl3ssing> k ...? and you want to uninstall it? or ...? :-))
<bobbyflinch> alright a bunch haha where to start
<sharket> i only have heard something in italian from some projects
<sharket> just that
<sharket> anyway thanks for the aclaration, i was j/k
<sharket> :))
<bl3ssing> I want to give a command like ... to run my xmms everytime my computer starts ... all the time.
<bl3ssing> Kamping_Kaiser, 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bobbyflinch> ok so how do i get my resultion to like 800x something its on 640
<kkathman> bl3ssing: just set up a symlink in your /home/.kde/Autostart
<bl3ssing> ok bobbyflinch ... and the prb. is ...?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bobbyflinch> i did see the option for it but nothing greater than that
<Kamping_Kaiser> bl3ssing: i don't have KDE, but i remember it has autostart
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah , hter eyou go ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *there you
<LjL> sharket: of course, it's ok :)
<notech> why when i am in console and type screen it auto loads kde?? then i choose console login and it loads kde every 30-40 seconds
<notech> thats annoyng,am i missing something
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: start by right-clicking on your desktop, choose configure desktop and then Display
<bobbyflinch> ya i am restarting guys! :D
<bobbyflinch> lol never know
<bobbyflinch> i regually a suzzy type of guy
<bobbyflinch> she was my girl friend hehe
<bobbyflinch> suse linux i used before
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: well try what I just told you to change your resolution
<bobbyflinch> ok wait its loading on a 500mhz computer so slow
<bobbyflinch> hold up
<Kamping_Kaiser> notech: i don't understand what your question is
<bl3ssing> kkathman, I can't find any .kde file ......
<bl3ssing> where should I ...?
<Gambix> quel kde ?
<kkathman> bl3ssing: its a DOT kde   ie.e   /home/.kde/Autostart
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> that's right kkathman  ... no .kde
<bl3ssing> :-(
<notech> :) ok, i boot my laptop and when i am in kde login i choose console login for console. then i tryed screen command to run some programs
<notech> but when i type it,it loads kde again!
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: it's ~/.KDE
<Kamping_Kaiser> lowercase
<notech> and this every 30-40 secs
<kkathman> bl3ssing: uhm there has to be, you must not be enabling the system file look
<bl3ssing> bobbyflinch ... you can use your Alt+F1 keys combinations, than go in System Seetings, than ... Desktop;
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: on my system its lowercase .kde
<bobbyflinch> ok its loaded almost guys!
<bl3ssing> bobbyflinch, there you can do whatever you want with you Desktop Resolution. :-))
<notech> (every time i choose Console login) to return to console,i don't know any other way to login in console
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: yeh, autospelling thing *debates turning it off totaly*
<MenZa`> hmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> i keep forgetting it
<bl3ssing> kkathman, ... symlink ....
<kkathman> bl3ssing: everyone that runs KDE/kubuntu must have that directory unless you deleted it
<MenZa`> I have Ubuntu installed, both with KDE and GNOME... Text seems quite large on the KDE interface - can I do anything about that? I am using 1600x1200.
<Kamping_Kaiser> even then you have it ;)
<kkathman> bl3ssing: yes symbolic link
<bl3ssing> lol ... I am not deleting anything ... unless I know for sure what I'm doing ..
<bl3ssing> :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bl3ssing: `rm -i` is your friend :)
<bl3ssing> is the symlink a file for editing?
<bl3ssing> lol about rm -i ... :-)
<bl3ssing> LOL
<bl3ssing> remove ... -i?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> =))
<Kamping_Kaiser> -i is 'question every file'
<kkathman> bl3ssing: just find where your xmms is (probably in /usr/bin) and the create a symbolic link using ln -s
<notech> how could i access to console? i mean not konsole
<kkathman> bl3ssing: focus dude..calm down :)
<bl3ssing> and ... than ... kkathman ?
<Kimppa> Hi. Does anyone know a good alternative for gThumb Image Viewer? It keeps crashing for me all the time, especially when viewing images as large as 2,3 MB
<bl3ssing> :-)
<kkathman> bl3ssing: I just told you
<sharket> can i read the rss's with mozilla-firefox ?
<bl3ssing> Kimppa, , renounce on using the gThumb Image Viewer ... Use another one.
<bobbyflinch> Alright now how do i get to be a adminstrator on network settings!?
<bl3ssing> ok kkathman; let's start with the beginning. 
<kkathman> bl3ssing: ln -s <your source location> < target>
<bl3ssing> kkathman, I have my xmms in the directory /usr/bin ... 
<bl3ssing> here I have to create a new text file ...?
<bl3ssing> and writting in it what?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> bl3ssing: `ln -s /usr/bin/xmms ~/.k de/autostart`
<Kamping_Kaiser> er. no space
<kkathman> bl3ssing: ok  good...then navigate to your home directory (i.e. /home/bl3ssing) or whatever
<Kamping_Kaiser> in KDE
<bobbyflinch> I WANT TO BE A ADMINSTRATOR FOR NETWORK SETTINGS HA! SAYS CLICK THE "ADMINISTRATOR MODE" BUTTON ETC ......WHERE IS THAT!?
<kkathman> bl3ssing: better to do this in a konsole..and just type cd
<Kamping_Kaiser> bobbyflinch: you tell me
<Kamping_Kaiser> and don't yell
<bobbyflinch> not sure
<bobbyflinch> :D lol you tell me
<Kimppa> bl3ssing: umm.. my question was if someone know another software I could use instead of gThumb o_O
<kkathman> bl3ssing: please focus man...you cant be doing like 3 things at once
* kkathman gives up and refers bl3ssing to Uncle Google
<bobbyflinch> i can't find this adminstartor thing !!
<bl3ssing> Kimppa, ...
<bl3ssing> I'll answer to you in a sec
<notech> how to access a 'pure' console? :)
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> Alt+F2 ... and type Konsole
<bl3ssing> notech, 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<thoreauputic> notech:  ctrl-alt-F1 (or F2,3,4)
<kkathman> bl3ssing: thats not a true console
<bl3ssing> that's a real pure Console
<bl3ssing> :-)
<kkathman> no
<bl3ssing> why not kkathman ?
<kkathman> bl3ssing: because its not
<bl3ssing> shall I go out of kde and than ...?
<bl3ssing> lol kkathman  ...
<thoreauputic> bl3ssing: it's a terminal emulator
<kkathman> right
<kkathman> hey thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> kkathman: :)
<kkathman> ltns my friend :)
<kkathman> greetings _hussam :)
<bobbyflinch> haha guys where is the adminstrator option!? or button!!
<thoreauputic> kkathman: real life keeps getting inthe way of IRC ;-)
<bobbyflinch> hussam will know!
<bobbyflinch> lol
<kkathman> thoreauputic: shame how that seems to happen alot :)
<doctormo> how do you install apache2 on Kubuntu
<Tm_T> thoreauputic: life?
<thoreauputic> kkathman: people just don't understand that real life is an illusion ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> doctormo: using adept
<hussam> kkathman: hey :)
<Tm_T> thoreauputic: what does word "life" means?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: bit of a contradiction 8)
<mornfall> apokryphos: not at all
<bobbyflinch> hey :D help me out where is the admintrator button in network settings!!! 
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: it's a paradox :)
<apokryphos> you probably mean "what they think to be real"
<kkathman> thoreauputic: I agree..and understand the conundrum :)
<kkathman> apokryphos:  :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: can you help bobbyflinch?
<apokryphos> though I of course still disagree :P, or think it a useless question 
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: if he can't see a button, not sure how to help :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i see :)
* Kamping_Kaiser doesnt have said button
<thoreauputic> bobbyflinch: try starting kcontrol with " kdesu kcontrol "
* apokryphos goes back to Maths homework
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: I had to read your last sentence a few times to make that make sense :)
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: there's a fix for admin mode problem in breezy-updates
<alerim> I have a problem with screenlock, my password is always refused when I try to unlock the screen. Any idea?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<bobbyflinch> where is kdesu kcontrol!?
<thoreauputic> bobbyflinch: you type that in konsole :)
<bobbyflinch> i see system settings :D
<bobbyflinch> ohh wow
<bobbyflinch> ok
<thoreauputic> bobbyflinch: it should ask for your password
<Kaiser_Sleeps> night kkathman, apokryphos, thoreauputic, others
<thoreauputic> Kaiser_Sleeps: 'night :)
<apokryphos> 'night
<Kaiser_Sleeps> later mates. I'll see you round
<bobbyflinch> in the shell i guess right?
<thoreauputic> bobbyflinch: yes
<bobbyflinch> no pasword pitch black haha
<bobbyflinch> lol scarying me ohh no!
<alessandro> lol
<thoreauputic> bobbyflinch: erm - are you using konsole?
<bobbyflinch> i am using terminal program konsole
<thoreauputic> bobbyflinch: at the prompt just type    kdesu kcontrol
<notech> alt+ctrl+f1 was good for pure console! but how to return in kde then? :)
<bobbyflinch> ohh wow!!!
<bobbyflinch> you did something
<thoreauputic> notech: alt-F7
<notech> thanx :)
<bobbyflinch> command not found
<bobbyflinch> ajjj
<bobbyflinch> ahhh*
<thoreauputic> notech: X runs on F7 by default
<thoreauputic> bobbyflinch: that seems unlikely - typo?
<notech> another question: alt+ctrl+f1 if i am in kde,but how do i boot my computer without kde by default?
<thoreauputic> notech: you can comment out "/usr/bin/kdm" in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<bobbyflinch> maybe i need to reinstall it with more options this kubuntu 
<thoreauputic> notech: then it will boot to a prompt
<notech> will try
<thoreauputic> notech: but why?
<notech> i am trying to use more console than kde,and other gui
<bobbyflinch> good for you
<thoreauputic> notech: if you do that you will start kde by typing  startx `which startkde`  ( those are backticks, not quotes)
<notech> thanx
<thoreauputic> or  startx /usr/bin/startkde    (same thing)
<alex__> hi
<notech> i see if i go to console by ctrl+alt+f1 then type startkde it will start but the fonts are larger than usual when it boots from default? is this normal?
<alex__> anyone knwon a editor of pdf ?
<bobbyflinch> hey you guys know how do i install more packages from this kubuntu, using the cd rom source?
<thoreauputic> notech: hmm - i don't know, frankly
<bobbyflinch> ohh i got it
<bobbyflinch> adept
<bobbyflinch> hehe nice
<jjesse> bobbyflinch: yes through adept
<jjesse> bobbyflinch: as long as your sources.list still contains the cdrom in it
<alex__> which is an opensource  editor of pdf ?
<thoreauputic> alex__: editing pdf is not really supported as such - although you can work around it by converting pdf to another format
<thoreauputic> e.g. pdf2ps ( there's a pdf2html as well I think, but not installed by default)
<alex__> so thoreauputic which program can convert pdt to latex text or other formats that keeps math formulas?
<bobbyflinch> ya still i am in system control and click on network settings and dont see adminstartor
<bobbyflinch> :(
<notech> thoreauptic: in my deafult display manager i have only one line:
<thoreauputic> alex__: that I don't know
<thoreauputic> notech: yes that's normal
<notech> what is that for?
<notech> booting kde?
<thoreauputic> notech: it probably says /usr/bin/kdm
<notech> yes
<thoreauputic> kdm is the login screen
<thoreauputic> k display manager
<notech> so i have to remove the line?
<thoreauputic> just put a # in front of it
<notech> ok
<thoreauputic> then you can uncomment it later if you change your mind :)
<notech> like to enable the repositories..
<thoreauputic> ? 
<notech> for apt-get..
<thoreauputic> Oh you mean the commenting - yes it's the standard way
<notech> :)
<thoreauputic> usually lines beginning with # are ignored
<notech> ok,now when i reboot i will have console?
<thoreauputic> should have, yes
<notech> now try..thanx see u
<kkathman> thoreauputic: what file is it that has that /usr/bin/kdm  just curious :)
<bl3ssing> what happend to me? :-) I've pressed CTRL+ALT+F1 and ... was out of the KDE Desktop; how can I get inside of it back?
<notech> f7!
<notech> :)))
<thoreauputic> kkathman:  /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<kkathman> bl3ssing: ctrl-alt F7
<kkathman> thanx thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> bl3ssing:  press alt-F7
<bobbyflinch> but ya i see the eth0 dhcp protocol state is disabled and yai want to enable it....
<bl3ssing> thanks kkathman ...
<bl3ssing> :-)
<doctormo> sdept does not work (or at least the guis on top of it)
<doctormo> *adept
<bl3ssing> DONE!
<bobbyflinch> :D someone help me
<thoreauputic> kkathman: strictly speaking from a tty you don't need the ctrl ( alt-F7 is enough)  :)
<bobbyflinch> being a adminstator is harder than i ever thought
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: you are in KDE yes?
<bobbyflinch> yes
<bobbyflinch> kkathman- yes
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: can you click on the Administrator mode on that screen?
<bl3ssing> as about the autostart program whenever I'm starting my Computer ... it is not working ... I've typed this line: "ln-s /usr/bing/xmms ~/.kde/autostart" from the konsole, and nothing ... appearead when I restarted my computer. Why?
<bobbyflinch> -kathman i dont see it
<kkathman> bl3ssing: thats wrong
<doctormo> I do a search for apache but only find apache 1.3 (not apache2
<kkathman> bobbyflinch:  you dont have an admin button?
<bobbyflinch> no :(
<thoreauputic> bl3ssing: it's Autostart - and it's a directory not a file
<bobbyflinch> should i log out?
<kkathman> bl3ssing: type this instead:  ln -s /usr/bin/xmms ~/.kde/Autostart/xmms
<thoreauputic> bl3ssing: your commands need to be in a file in that dir
<doctormo> what is apache2 called in adept?
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: how are you logged in?
<thoreauputic> doctormo: apache2 I believe :)
<bobbyflinch> kde
<bobbyflinch> :)
<thoreauputic> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: (next generation, scalable, extendable web server), section web, is optional. Version: 2.0.54-5ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 33 kB, Installed size: 80 kB
<bl3ssing> what kind of file ... thoreauputic ?
<kkathman> bl3ssing: just type that command dude
<thoreauputic> bl3ssing: *sigh* try what kkathman suggested
<bl3ssing> no kkathman; I'd like to know about what kind of file I can create to ...
<bl3ssing> :-)
<jjesse> doctormo: did you do a search in adept for apache?
<kkathman> bl3ssing: and delete anything that you did before
<bl3ssing> kkathman, how can I delete ... what I've done before?
<bl3ssing> where should I go to ...?
<bl3ssing> :-(
<thoreauputic> bl3ssing: a symlink is a file too - that's what kkathman was telling you with that command
<kkathman> bl3ssing: go to ~/.kde/Autostart   then do an ls -al and see whats there
<bl3ssing> k kkathman, one sec. pls.
<thoreauputic> kkathman: he used a lower case "a" so ...
<kkathman> bobbyflinch:  sorry, are you logged in under your regular user name?
<kkathman> thoreauputic: ahhh...good catch
<bl3ssing> you're right thore
<bl3ssing> thoreauputic, 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> thanks man/girl. :-)
<kkathman> thoreauputic: it didnt look like he had anything on the end either
<bobbyflinch> yes i am in my regualr name
* thoreauputic decides 3 AM is late enough to go to bed
<bobbyflinch> i need root acess
<bl3ssing> how can I go to find the Autostart file? kkathman ?
<bobbyflinch> :D
<thoreauputic> see you all :0
<bobbyflinch> ok bye thoreaauptic
<kkathman> bl3ssing: its a directory in ~/.kde
<bobbyflinch> big nackname i say
<bl3ssing> how can I get there .... kkathman ? sorry but I'm out of this ...
<bl3ssing> :-(
<doctormo> needed an update to repository... odd
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: ok now tell me how you are accessing the network settings?
<bobbyflinch> but ya i need root acess
<bobbyflinch> i click the k and system settings
<kkathman> bl3ssing: cd ~/.kde
<bobbyflinch> then ya network settings :)
<kkathman> bobbyflinch:  ok. 
<bobbyflinch> and i need root acess now . . .
<bl3ssing> thanks kkathman ...
<bl3ssing> I'm on ~/.kde/Autostart
<bl3ssing> what can I do right now?
<kkathman> bobbyflinch:  and when you do that, a little window pops up and says its getting your devices and then displays the screen?
<kkathman> bl3ssing: now type that ln -s command I showed you up a bit ago
<bobbyflinch> well i abunch of things show up of course i clicked network settings
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: ok.. a screen pops up... should show eth0 kinda greyed out?
<bobbyflinch> ya detectying your current platform
<bobbyflinch> then its grey
<bobbyflinch> and red x
<bl3ssing> :-) nothing ...
<bl3ssing> :-(
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: ok..eventually that should go away
<kkathman> bl3ssing:  what do you mean.. nothing?
<bobbyflinch> i wish it wasn't red! with a white x
<bl3ssing> I've typed: ln -s
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: ok...now that means its not enabled
<bl3ssing> and ... there's nothing appearing 
<bl3ssing> :-(
<bobbyflinch> ya i know that
<bobbyflinch> i want to enable it :D
<kkathman> bobbyflinch:  can you reposition that screen up a bit...make sure you see the whole thing..and see if there arent three buttons at the bottom right
<bl3ssing> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/441013
<bobbyflinch> ohh i dont see those
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: Administrator Mode, Reset, and Apply (greyed out)
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: hmmm odd
<bl3ssing> kkathman, ... can you read this link ...? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/441013 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<kkathman> bl3ssing: patience, please
<bobbyflinch> ohhh i see how do i make it sso i see everything!! ohh man shud of thought of that
<bobbyflinch> :D how do i make it so i see the 3 buttons
<bobbyflinch> i am so excited!
<bobbyflinch> heh
<bl3ssing> sure kkathman ... without patient, I'll die. :-) 
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: can you do a screen shot and paste it in http://kubuntu.pastebin.com  for me?
<bobbyflinch> i am not conencted to the internet
<bl3ssing> lol bobbyflinch ...
<kkathman> ohh yeah shoot, sorry lol
<bl3ssing> how can you chat with us than? 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<kkathman> hes on another computer I imagine
<bl3ssing> aha
<bobbyflinch> haha right
<bobbyflinch> of course!
<bl3ssing> that's right ...
<bobbyflinch> on suse linux
<bl3ssing> he said something about ...
<bl3ssing> :)
<kkathman> ok bobbyflinch
<bobbyflinch> but ya how do i make the windows smaller :)?
<kkathman> lets try this another way
<bobbyflinch> ok lets go brotha!
<bobbyflinch> haha
<kkathman> can you get to a konsole
<bobbyflinch> sure 
<bobbyflinch> i get scared in the konsole for some reason
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> no problem
<bobbyflinch> ok shoot whats the command!
<bobbyflinch> hehe
<kkathman> do this from kde then....do an Alt-F2 and type kdesu kate
<kkathman> that will bring up a text editor
<kkathman> bl3ssing: in the meantime...are you still in ~/.kde/Autostart ?
<bobbyflinch> warnings!!!
<bobbyflinch> ohh no
<kkathman> warnings?
<bobbyflinch> ya a lot
<kkathman> hmm
<bobbyflinch> kbuildsycoca
<^rob^> hi
<kkathman> ???
<bobbyflinch> ok were good now
<bobbyflinch> lol
<bobbyflinch> i got scared man!
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> can you open this file:  /etc/network/interfaces
<bobbyflinch> k wait
<bobbyflinch> yes
<bobbyflinch> i can
<kkathman> bl3ssing: type this:   ln -s /usr/bin/xmms ~/.kde/Autostart/xmms
<^rob^> i am having some problems adding in gtk browser a folder to bookmarks : ex opening gimp, open file - i want in bookmark to have the latest project folder - when i click add say: Bookmark saving failed: could not change file mode: waitpid() failed no child process!!!
<kkathman> there is a space between the first xmms and the ~
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: let me know when you get that file up in the editor
<bobbyflinch> it is done
<bobbyflinch> :D
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> kewls
<bobbyflinch> i know so awesome i am excited
<bobbyflinch> tells me nothing though :X
<bobbyflinch> basic stuff i know
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: ok now there should be some things in that file we need to look at
<bobbyflinch> ok lets go!
<^rob^> anyone had the same problem?
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: first is there a line that starts #The network loopback
<bobbyflinch> yes
<bobbyflinch> auto lo 
<bobbyflinch> iface lo inet loopback
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: address 127.0.0.1  and netmask  255.0.0.0 ??
<bobbyflinch> ahh notsure to be honest i thought kubunti was helping me out with auto!
<kkathman> well hold on
<kkathman> do you have those other two lines there?
<kkathman> address 127.0.0.1
<kkathman> netmask 255.0.0.0
<bobbyflinch> lol how do i just see the 3 buttons below!
<bobbyflinch> haha
<bobbyflinch> all i neeed :D
<kkathman> bobbyflinch:  please just follow ok?
<bobbyflinch> ok ok 
<bobbyflinch> no there isn't
<kkathman> gotta get you connected..then we get you updated ok?
<kkathman> ok then right after that iface lo inet loopback line...add those two lines I just typed
<kkathman> on separate lines
<bobbyflinch> ok wonderful let me do that
<bl3ssing> done
<bl3ssing> I'll restart my computer to check the XMMS if it will start automatically
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> ok kkathman ?
<kkathman> bl3ssing: yep
<bobbyflinch> ok done typing it :D
<bobbyflinch> now save it?
<kkathman> bobbyflinch:  not yet
<bobbyflinch> ok ok 
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: ok now down the file a bit...is there a heading that says # The primary network interface ??
<bobbyflinch> ya iface inetshcp
<bobbyflinch> eth0 
<bobbyflinch> iface eth0 inet dchp
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: ok..under that heading..you should have the following:  Please put these in:
<kkathman> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<kkathman> auto eth0
<bobbyflinch>  ok :D
<kkathman> are those there?
<bobbyflinch> ya i had the first one ;)
<bobbyflinch> are we done now ... .save it?
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: yes save that
<bobbyflinch> alrighty
<bobbyflinch> now what?
<kkathman> ok now lets go to a konsole please
<bl3ssing> I'm back kkathman, but ... when my system starts, a sound is singing (the StartUp one ...); having the xmms among the Autostart programs, this xmms will not be able of singing. Is there any possibility of listening to more than one  sound same time? 
<bl3ssing> cause by example, if I'll be willing of listening to a movie sound and an mp3 file, it is impossible.  
<bobbyflinch> i give up on kubunru :D
<bl3ssing> well, I want to use both ... to hear to both of them. Is there any possibiility of ..?
<bobbyflinch> i am sorry
<bl3ssing> you don't have to ... bobbyflinch  ...
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> you're sorry for ...?
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: aawww its gonna be ok
<fyrmedic> How do I upgrade from ubuntu to kubuntu without reinstalling my entire system?
<bl3ssing> everything's going to be perfect.
<bobbyflinch> :D its upsetting for a girl like me to not get it!
<bobbyflinch> maybe not smart enough
<bobbyflinch> :(
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: are you at a konsole?
<bobbyflinch> yes i am 
<kkathman> ok type:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bl3ssing> not at all ... bobbyflinch ... I'm a boy, not a smart one (even I'm an engineer in Comptuers ... :-) ...) and I've never said that I will quit with kubuntu. It is very good one. I like it.
<bl3ssing> even I'm jsut a newbie, I'm still here.
<bobbyflinch> ok were good now
<bobbyflinch> did that command :)
<bobbyflinch> bl#ssing - try suse sshhh :X
<doctormo> does anyone know much about wifi?
<kkathman> bobbyflinch:  in that same konsole...now type  ping 64.233.167.104
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: let me know what happens
<bobbyflinch> network unreachable :(
<bl3ssing> bobbyflinch, I'm sorry, but I don't have any suse system. Only XP and Kubuntu; the most used in the last 2 weeks is Kubuntu. The only one thing I'm using WinXp is for yahoo messenger ... for the offline messages and for the premiere software. Otherwise ... just Kubuntu and it is vrey nice.
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: ok..now can you tell me if you are attached to a router or directly to the net?
<bobbyflinch> yahoo messenger lol use kopete
<bobbyflinch> ya i am in a router
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: ahhh ok
<bl3ssing> kopete doesn't record the offline messages ... :-(
<bobbyflinch> it shud :)
<bl3ssing> cause I'm using it ...
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: do you happen to know the IP address of your router?
<bl3ssing> but ... nothing about the offline messages.
<bl3ssing> :-(
<bobbyflinch> ya i do :)
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: excellent
<bobbyflinch> ohh man though back to all this now!
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: hehe its just methodical
<bobbyflinch> lol ill just give it a shot later on a different network i am sure the 127 adress will be fine on my friends network
<bobbyflinch> :)
<bobbyflinch> i am in the 10.0.0.1 :)
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: well, ok...we just needed to change that file again to include your gateway
<bl3ssing> yeah, right bobbyflinch! :-)
<bobbyflinch> hes in the 127. 0. 0. 1 my friend
<kkathman> then should be ok
<bobbyflinch> well thanks!
<bl3ssing> kkathman, did you forget me? :-(
<kkathman> bl3ssing: you rebooted
<bobbyflinch> lol bl3ssing you have been blessed
<bobbyflinch> :)
<ronino> hi
<bobbyflinch> ok ya thanks guys i think its gunna be a suse computer!
<bobbyflinch> so much easier
<bobbyflinch> or debian :)
<bl3ssing> thanks bobbyflinch  ... I know i've been very blessed since I have a very nice fiancee ... I love her so very much ... that in March 2006 we'll get wed. :-)
<bobbyflinch> :D debian hehe unlimted packages
<kkathman> bobbyflinch: have a good one, sorry we couldnt finish your configuration
<ronino> i have installed kubuntu, but somehow the keyboard layout is not the right one, though i chose Germany during installation, what can i do?
<bobbyflinch> all these problems!
<bobbyflinch> haah
<bl3ssing> go in the system seetings ronino  ... 
<bobbyflinch> ok good luck everyone
<raphink> bobbyflinch: good luck to you too ;)
<bobbyflinch> hey all since you kinda helped me ahh i would like to share a website!
<bobbyflinch> :D
<kkathman> hey raphink :)
<raphink> btw, ubuntu uses debian packages
<raphink> hi kkathman 
<bobbyflinch> www.gogloom.com
<ronino> bl3ssing: in kcontrol?
<bl3ssing> sure
<bl3ssing> there's the keyboard seetings you can find ...
<bl3ssing> :-)
<raphink> ronino: if you want you can use kcontrol yes
<kkathman> bl3ssing:  did xmms start on reboot?
<bobbyflinch> check out gogloom :D
<bl3ssing> and I assume there's the possibility of changing it. :-) 
<bobbyflinch> www.gogloom.com
<bobbyflinch> :D
<bl3ssing> kkathman, yes. But the sound ... nope. it gave me an error because when the ssytem started up, the sound of the Start-Up sound has just been appealed and ... the xmms isn't playing when another sound is activated.
<bl3ssing> :-(
<ronino> then my mouse pointer is jumping around like crazy, where can i configure the mouse?
<raphink> nice site bobbyflinch 
<bl3ssing> what can I do to be able to listen to more than 2 sounds same time ...? 
<kkathman> bl3ssing: sounds like your link worked, but xmms isnt configured right
<raphink> ronino: in systemsettings too
<bl3ssing> ronino, the same, in kcontrol.
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> or system seetings.
<kkathman> bl3ssing: I am not an xmms expert
<ronino> okay
<bl3ssing> kkathman, ... it is not about xmms
<raphink> bl3ssing: using what version of kde ?
<bl3ssing> it is only about the sound of the sistem
<bl3ssing> I'm using kubuntu 10.0
<bl3ssing> 5.10
<bl3ssing> sorry
<raphink> did you upgrade kde ?
<ronino> bl3ssing, raphink: what is systems settings, if it's not kcontrol?
<bl3ssing> it is not about hte xmms ... it is about that kubuntu can't play 2 sounds same time, right?
<bl3ssing> it is the same ronino.
<raphink> ronino: systemsettings is a new gui to set KDE, like kcontrol
<Delvien> aanyone know how to add additional Keyboard layouts, for brand new keyboards?
<raphink> but you can use kcontrol
<bl3ssing> system seetings's the neq gui to set kde...
<bl3ssing> the same as kcontrol ...
<raphink> Delvien: you can't find it in systemsettings?
<bl3ssing> Delvien, depending on the purpose you're using the keyboard.
<bl3ssing> if you're using it in OpenOffice ... then you can configure it from the OpenOffice
<bl3ssing> in System Seetings are another possibility of changing it.
<bl3ssing> kkathman, if I'm starting another audio player program, than it will be the same as xmms. 
<bl3ssing> everything's about the 2 sounds which're willing of singing same time. but the kubuntu doesn't allow to them singing the same time. why not?
<Delvien> raphink bl3ssing Well got this new mx5000 set from logitech , but cant seem to have the my music button work to open amaroK, but in xev it says its a valid key. and registers
<bl3ssing> :-(
<raphink> Delvien: did you set the shortcut ?
<bl3ssing> this mx500 from logitech, it has a linux driver or not?
<raphink> it doesn't matter much
<Delvien> raphink trying, but it wont register in the shortcut editor
<raphink> many keyboards use a standard for multimedia keys
<Delvien> bl3ssing no not exactly
<raphink> you can try other keyboards and see what keys are recognized
<Delvien> raphink am i missing where im supposed to be setting it
<raphink> I even had a remote control work this way
<bl3ssing> than .. you shoudl go in adept .. .and trying to find the keyboard/mouse (if it will be the case for the last one too) driver ...
<raphink> Delvien: in kcontrol or systemsettings
<bl3ssing> and ... installing ... 
<raphink> if you want to be able to launch amarok with it
<raphink> if you want to control amarok with it
<raphink> then in amarok ;)
<raphink> no bl3ssing 
<raphink> there is no keyboard drivers packaged as far as I know
<Delvien> raphink ok , in keyboard shortcuts?
<raphink> sure Delvien 
<Delvien> lol 
<bl3ssing> heheheh
<Delvien> rraphink when in there and when i press the button it deselects the box, but doesnt change it to that button. 
<bl3ssing> everything's about the 2 sounds which're willing of singing same time. but the kubuntu doesn't allow to them singing the same time. why not?
<bl3ssing> restart the computer Delvien 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<Delvien> why?
<raphink> bl3ssing: this is not windows
<raphink> :p
<bl3ssing> maybe you shuld do it ... just do it. Than ... I supose your keyboard will be initialized again ... 
<bl3ssing> I know raphink ...
<raphink> restarting a computer doesn't help much, most of the time :p
<bl3ssing> this is not the meaning that you don't have to restart your computer for a better refreshing ...
<bl3ssing> :-)
<raphink> Delvien: does it say the name of the key when you press it?
<Delvien> no
<raphink> then it means it's not recognized
<Delvien> and the key is recognized in Xev
<kkathman> bl3ssing: I would say that having two sounds playing simultaneously wouldnt be a requirement for most players :)
<raphink> did you set the keyboard layout Delvien ?
<Delvien> thats whyt io asked if there is a way to get new keyboard layouts 
<bl3ssing> this is not a solution kkathman ...
<Delvien> raphink it doesnt have mine because this keyboard is so new
<raphink> Delvien: try other keyboards of the kind
<kkathman> bl3ssing: if you would like to make an enhancement request to XMMS go to their page and enter it
<raphink> like other logitech ones
<bl3ssing> ok ... kkathman 
<raphink> or even other kind of keyboards
<raphink> it might work
<bl3ssing> I'm not using the xmms especially ...
<raphink> you have to find a keyboard that is close to yours Delvien 
<bl3ssing> but I'm opened for amarok or any other audio player
<bl3ssing> I just want to play my file without existing any conflicts between the first palyer and the second one.
<kkathman> bl3ssing: why would 2 players be playing at the same time?
<Delvien> raphink i switched over to me itouch logitech, set it to the itouch keyboard layout and that doesnt work either.. 
<bl3ssing> it is not about playing the same time ...
<raphink> try other ones Delvien 
<raphink> try microsoft ones, or anything 
<raphink> till you find a keyboard that recognizes your keys
<Delvien> hehe ive gone through the whole list before i came in here and asked
<raphink> cmon there are about 50 keyboards listed
<raphink> you can't have tried them all and found nothing that would fit
<bl3ssing> it is not about playing ... it is just that if I'm strating my media player to watch any short movie, than ... while my audio player will be running, why should I strop the audio player to hear the media player sound one? :-( 
<bl3ssing> in windows you can listen to many sounds smae time ...
<raphink> what's your kbd name again Delvien ?
<Delvien> raphink all of them regocnize the mail key.. /sigh
<bl3ssing> why whouldn't it be like this in linux too? cause this is a very nice opportunity for me.
<Delvien> raphink Logitech Mx5000
<kkathman> bl3ssing: well I'd go to the forums and see if you can get an answer
<raphink> thats funny
<raphink> there are MX kbs
<raphink> kbds
<raphink> but they're not logitech
<raphink> they are memorex
<Delvien> aye diff layouts
<Kimppa> Hi. Does anyone know how I can get skype to use xine-engine instead of arts?
<raphink> did you try these ones?
<Delvien> iim on a memorex now
<raphink> Delvien: try the shortcut again 
<Delvien> i went through every single layout before i came to konversation and asked
<raphink> see if the key is recognized
<Delvien> raphink its not hehe
<bl3ssing> k kkathman ; thanks for ... help.  God bless all of you. :-)
<kkathman> cya bl3ssing :)
<raphink> Delvien: each time you tried a layout, did you go to the shortcut stuff and try to use the key?
<Delvien> raphink none of the layouts work.,. i asked if there is anyway to set them or install one
<Delvien> aye
<bl3ssing> I'm not going anywhere kkathman  ...
<bl3ssing> I'll be right over here ...
<kkathman> oh ok
<bl3ssing> ;))
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> over where?
<kkathman> lol
<raphink> Delvien: I mean : you say you tested each layout
<Delvien> yes i did
<Delvien> took me like an hour
<raphink> does that mean you just selected each, then tried pushing the key and it did nothing
<raphink> or that you tried each, then each time went to the shortcut page and tried changing the key?
<Delvien> yyes i tried to set the shortcut with each layout
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> well then you can still create a layout for this kbd ;)
<Delvien> hhow hehe?
<raphink> google for it
<bl3ssing> When my system starts, a sound is singing (the StartUp one ...); having the xmms among the Autostart programs, this xmms will not be able of singing (it can be any player). Is there any possibility of listening to more than one  sound same time? 
<bl3ssing> has anybody an answer for this "pb"?
<Delvien> wow that looks like a  pain in the ass
<Delvien> bl3ssing google it or search on ubuntuforums.org. ive seen that somewhere before
<kkathman> hey Delvien  yah I told him the same thing
<bl3ssing> how can I make my mozilla being the default internet browser ...? I'm uninstalling the konquer cause I don't need it. :-)
<robotgeek> bl3ssing: if you are using alsa, you need the dmix plugin. that's abt all i know
<bl3ssing> trying to install alsa robotgeek; thanks ... hope it will work.
<robotgeek> bl3ssing: good luck
<kkathman> bl3ssing: on the default browser thing...are you under kde/kubuntu?
<bl3ssing> yeap
<bl3ssing> kkathman, 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<kkathman> bl3ssing: ok..do this... Alt-F2, type kcontrol...choose KDE Components from the left side then choose Component Chooser...then on the right..choose Web Browser and type firefox
<bl3ssing> robotgeek, , where can i get this dmix plugin from? Adept doesn't recognize the command dmix
<bl3ssing> :-(
<robotgeek> bl3ssing: http://www.alsa-project.org/ and search for dmix
<bl3ssing> kkathman, this is allready done ... :-)
<bl3ssing> thanks man.
<bl3ssing> :-)
<ronino> i'm plugging in an usbstick, a konq window pops up saying "media:/sda1 does not exist"
<ronino> what to do?
<bl3ssing> robotgeek, i'll do it in a sec.
<kkathman> bl3ssing: you are all set then for your browser thing then
<ronino> do i have to configure something?
<bl3ssing> yeap
<ronino> and what and where?
<bl3ssing> you need to have a root right to access that sda1
<bl3ssing> I think you have to mount that sda1
<bl3ssing> same as for any hdd
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> ronino, I'm talking to you.
<bl3ssing> =))
<bl3ssing> in case you don't know.
<ronino> bl3ssing: of course ;-)
<alvonsius> ronino ... have you upgrade your kubuntu?
<alvonsius> coz my box run well with usbdrive after dat
<ronino> bl3ssing: i guess i can setup /etc/fstab in such a way that the device is listed there and the mount directory exists
<ronino> alvonsius: i ran apt-get update and upgrade, but i haven't rebooted after that, should i?
<bl3ssing> mine as well alvonsius  ...
<bl3ssing> but maybe ronino is not knowing that Linux doesn't need to be restarted after any updading. :-)
<bl3ssing> didn't you say anything about not to restart your comptuer in linux after updating any software? :-))
<ronino> bl3ssing: for a kernel upgrade sure
<bl3ssing> you're funny ronino ...
<alvonsius> yup ... you don't have to restart it
<bl3ssing> really?
<bl3ssing> it is the same for the kernel ...
<bl3ssing> so ... don't worry
<bl3ssing> the kernel is not configurated as in win where all the kernels are individually .. for each soft/driver/... 
<bl3ssing> not the same for linux
<bl3ssing> :-)
<robotgeek> bl3ssing: not quite. for kernel upgrades, you would need to reboot for it to take effect. however, you don't need to reboot 
<ronino> who the heck configure konq's tool bar?
<ronino> configured..
<bl3ssing> lol ronino  about the konq's toolbar
<bl3ssing> just quit with konq ... cause I'm using the mozilla.
<bl3ssing> I don't like konq ...
<ronino> bl3ssing: hehe
<ronino> i want to manage some files
<bl3ssing> it is the worsst browser I've ever seen in linux. :-)
<bl3ssing> Mozila's the best.
<bl3ssing> Mozilla... not Mozila.
<bl3ssing> :-)
<ronino> ts
<ronino> Konq's better
<bl3ssing> which is the best audio player ronino ? do you have any idea?
<robotgeek> bl3ssing: that's a personal pref, konq is very nice. not quite a memory hog. 
<robotgeek> bl3ssing: amarok!
<bl3ssing> realy robotgeek ?
<bl3ssing> wow ... that's good than. I've never knew that mozilla uses a lots of memory ... 
<robotgeek> bl3ssing: i am not quite sure about mozilla, but firefox does 
<bl3ssing> aha ... I see.
<bl3ssing> it is almost the same ... mozilla/firefox.
<bl3ssing> ;)
<bl3ssing> konq doesn't use a lot of mem ... robotgeek ?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<_carsten> carsten: dieser nicht ist belegt
<bl3ssing> lol _carsten ... can you speak english, but not deutch ... :-) heheheh
<bl3ssing> lol _carsten ... can you speak english, but not deutch ... :-) heheheh
<robotgeek> !de
<ubotu> de is, like, Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<bl3ssing> !de
<bl3ssing> !sound
<ubotu> well, sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<robotgeek> bl3ssing: i personally find konq faster on my machine, and better integrated with other apps in the system, like a RSS reader etc
<ronino> blueyed: of course, Windoze Media Player is the best audio player, muhahahaha
<carsten> bl3ssing: wow, that wasn't even german :)
<ronino> sorry blueyed 
<bl3ssing> lol carsten  ..
<bl3ssing> :-)
<ronino> bl3ssing:  of course, Windoze Media Player is the best audio player, muhahahaha
<bl3ssing> lol ronino 
<carsten> I just wanted to tell the "wrong" carsten that I will kick him :)
<bl3ssing> =))))))))
<bl3ssing> that's was the best ...
<carsten> carsten_: I own the nick "carsten"
<bl3ssing> in Kubuntu?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> carsten, : isn't this german lang: " dieser nicht ist belegt"?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<musik> what is this gnubuntu about? plz clarify?
<bl3ssing> shall I translate to you what those words means?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<carsten> bl3ssing: I wanted to say "dieser nick ist belegt" which is "this nick is in use"
<carsten> but I had a typo in it
<bl3ssing> LOL ... so it was in german, right?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<carsten> bl3ssing: somehow, yes
<gochoo> Hi all, I have some problem configuring VPN client in Kubuntu, I connected to vpn server, the problem is i send huge amount of data, but recieving nothing, ANY IDEA?
<raphink> gnubuntu?
<raphink> will that be an Ubuntu GNU/Hurd distro ?
<Riddell> musik: what is what about gnubuntu?
<musik> what is gnubuntu actually? how is it different from ubuntu & its other derivatives?
<bl3ssing> I have a pb. How can I write/delete over the windows partitions from kubuntu partitions? I want to copy something from linux on windows partitions and viceversa. 
<raphink> it seems Mark announced a project called Gnubuntuy
<raphink> Gnubuntu
<raphink> in association with the FSF
<raphink> it would gather the `FSF-blessed' Ubuntu package
<musik> so whats unique about it?
<gochoo> I have some problem configuring VPN client in Kubuntu, I connected to vpn server, the problem is i send huge amount of data, but recieving nothing, ANY IDEA?
<musik> ubuntu is already FSF if u mean free software foundation?
<nino> hi all
<Riddell> musik: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-November/013261.html
<ronino> nino: damn, you stole my back
<nino> lol
<ronino> ;-)
<bl3ssing> !windows partition
<ubotu> bl3ssing: I give up, what is it?
<bl3ssing> !partition
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, bl3ssing
<bl3ssing> !window
<ubotu> bl3ssing: I don't know
<bl3ssing> !windows
<ubotu> windows is probably unnecessary, everything runs in Linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office or find an !alternative, or what you remove to make room for kubuntu
<bl3ssing> !alternative
<ubotu> somebody said alternative was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<BlankC> bl3ssing: are you trying to figure out how to mount windows partitions?
<BlankC> !ntfs
<bl3ssing> nope
<bl3ssing> cause I can see the partitions on windows.
<bl3ssing> I just want to access them as the linux ... ones.
<bl3ssing> by examply, i want to copy a linux file into a windows partition and I cannot. 
<bl3ssing> :-(
<bl3ssing> How can I write/delete in/from the windows partitions from/in kubuntu partitions? I want to copy something from linux on windows partitions and viceversa. 
<bl3ssing> hellllllllllllllllpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<kkathman> bl3ssing: please dont do that
<kkathman> bl3ssing: are you running windows and linux on the same machine?
<kkathman> bl3ssing: http://www.fbeedle.com/technote/03-01/etude15/etude15.html
<bl3ssing> yeap
<bl3ssing> kkathman,  ...I'm running both on my laptop
<kkathman> see the link above
<Stele> you should use vmware or something
<kkathman> that tells you everything
<kkathman> Stele: nah no need..but vmware is kind kewl..but expensive
<bl3ssing> but ... the main reason I want to copy/delete files from my both windows/linux partition is cause I've some friends who're using only Linux and I want to find almost the compatible programs linux uses for the win users ... I don't want to use Windows anymore.
<Stele> i dont like running multiple OSs on one machine
<kkathman> bl3ssing: http://www.fbeedle.com/technote/03-01/etude15/etude15.html
<Stele> but that's why I have 10 computers :)
<bl3ssing> Stele, are you talking to me/
<Stele> ssh/scp is your friend
<bl3ssing> :-)
<Stele> whoever will listen - i'm lonely
<kkathman> bl3ssing: there are programs for most everything in Linux
<kkathman> lol Stele :)
<Stele> you waste a lot of time rebooting
<bl3ssing> cool ... but if somebody'll come to me to work something for them, and they have files on windows partitions like fat32, ntfs,...  how can I access them ... how can I move my work from linux partitions on win partitions? this is my wish to know.
<Stele> better to have another computer to fiddle with while the other reboots
<kkathman> bl3ssing: you are saying two things at once...one you want to access file on Windows from Linux and the second..you want to run everything on Windows
<kkathman> er Linux
<Stele> yeah - pick an OS and stick with it
<kkathman> you can do all those things
<Stele> you can mount fat32 and ntfs partitions
<Stele> from Linux
<Stele> what's the problem
<kkathman> bl3ssing: do you NOT pay attention?? I just gave you the URL twice
<bl3ssing> that's very good kkathman about the pgorams which are existing ... inlinux. I love linux a lot and ... I don't want to have WinXp anymore ... but before this, I want to make myself sure that I will handle with everything (90%)...
<kkathman> bl3ssing: http://www.fbeedle.com/technote/03-01/etude15/etude15.html
<kkathman> bl3ssing: http://www.fbeedle.com/technote/03-01/etude15/etude15.html
<bl3ssing> I have already accesed that link
<bl3ssing> :-)
<kkathman> there twice more
<kkathman> then read it
<bl3ssing> don't send it anymore
<kkathman> it tells you everything
<bl3ssing> this is what I'm doing right now.
<kkathman> good
<bl3ssing> thanks kkathman ...
<bl3ssing> God bless you.
* kkathman puts down the sledge hammer :)
<Stele> "mount" is my favorite command
<Stele> as in "mount me" or "let me mount you"
<kkathman> rofl
<Stele> usually followed up with "bitch"
<Lord_Athur> Hi
<kkathman> sudo mount me now
<manveru> hey guys, someone knows what happened with alsaconf?
<Lord_Athur> no idea
<Lord_Athur> I've got a question
<Stele> i havent seem him in awhile
<bl3ssing> LOL Stelle ...
<bl3ssing> tha'ts funny
<Stele> "whois alsaconf"
<manveru> Stele: there is none
<manveru> Stele: but i have alsa-base and alsa-tools and everything
* Stele is rambling
<bl3ssing> anybody knows about a chat messenger, like kopete ... which can give me the opportunity of saving my offline messages. By example, if i'll be offline and somebody'll send me some msgs, than I'd love those messages to be saved into my computer after I'd have already readed them ... is there any program doing this?
<manveru> bl3ssing: try gaim
<bl3ssing> on linux, of course. cause on windows, I got the yahoo messenger. 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> hello manveru; how're you?
<manveru> bl3ssing: fine, but i have problems with sound
<bl3ssing> I've been looking for you ... but you were  nowhere ...
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> what kind of pbs?
<manveru> yeah... i'm always idling around on other channels
<manveru> well, i cannot find alsaconf
<kkathman> bl3ssing: how can you get offline messages ..by definition if you are offline, how can any "instant" messaging work?
<jakob> can anyone please help me mounting my ntfs partitions?
<kkathman> bl3ssing: even AOL/MSN cannot do that if you are "offline"
<BlankC> jakob: mount /dev/hdx1 /mnt/mountpoint
<BlankC> !ntfs
<gochoo> I have some problem configuring VPN client in Kubuntu, I connected to vpn server, the problem is i send huge amount of data, but recieving nothing, ANY IDEA?
<jakob> thank you blankx
<bl3ssing> kkathman, do you know how yahoo messenger is working? than ... this is my answer: YAHOO MESSENGER IS THE BEST IN THIS SUBJECT: OFFLINE MESSAGES!
<Tm_T> bl3ssing: stop yelling, hurts
<bl3ssing> you're right kkathman, if I'm offline I can't take messages with aol/msn, but with yahoo messenger is different ... :-)
<Tm_T> I'm not deaf, yet
<bl3ssing> sorry for ... the capitals ... not on purpose
<bl3ssing> I've pressed on the caps-lock key without my willing
<bl3ssing> :-(
<bl3ssing> that's a bad key ... and bad position ... :-(
<bl3ssing> kkathman, did you understand about yahoo messenger? has linux any yahoo linux? nope. that's sad.
<bl3ssing> but I won't give it up; I'll try to find something. :-)
<jpgeerets> hi folks
<jpgeerets>  i have a Q
<jpgeerets> is it possible to mount a cd/dvd image?
<artrok> hey all!
<kkathman> jpgeerets: mount an image?
<jpgeerets> yeah, right
<jpgeerets> like a bin file
<jpgeerets> or an iso file
<jpgeerets> for example
<jpgeerets> on windows you need a program like virtual cd
<jazwec> hi
<jpgeerets> somethign like that for linux / kubuntu?
<jazwec> crimsun hi..please are you here?
<PupenoL-> Hello.
<PupenoL-> Does anybody know of a nice password generator ?
<jazwec> PupenoL password generator? what is that for?
<kkathman> bl3ssing: not sure, but if yahoo messenger has something that "saves" messages to you while you are offline, then they must store them somehow on their server. But I dont think gaim or kopete have the capability to retreieve them...to my knowledge
<crimsun> jazwec: not really, I'm in a meeting atm, what's up?
<PupenoL-> jazwec: to generate passwords.
<jazwec> crumsun oh its ok when you dont have time...i just reinstalled my kubuntu and i didnt write that command for configuring my sound card as the main one...
<bl3ssing> kkathman, yahoo messenger does save the offline messages on the server only until I'll be able of reading them. When I'll read them, the messeges will be saved into my computer automatically (of couse, on the ymessenger seetings you should accept this ...). 
<bl3ssing> and ... you'll have all the offline messges on your own computer
<kkathman> bl3ssing: yah. gaim/kopete dont do that...remember that those two programs are basically hacks to all the instant messaging systems
<bl3ssing> but ... if I'm chatting with someone, I can even save the conversation into my computer with ymessenger. kopete does this ... or not?
<bl3ssing> oh ... I see.
<bl3ssing> so ... linux doesn't have any programs like yahoo messenger, right?
<bl3ssing> :-(
<bl3ssing> pretty sad.
<bl3ssing> but ... it is ok.
<bl3ssing> I have the winxp and ... whenever I'm speaking to my fiancee, I'll save the conversations in windows. 
<bl3ssing> otherwise, I'll work in linux, as I've already done it since 2-3 weeks ago. :-) And I'm proud of kubuntu. 
<LjL> kkathman: calling them "basically hack" doesn't do justice to them, i think... they're just currently a bit limited perhaps
<LjL> kkathman, bl3ssing: Miranda is "basically a hack" like Gaim and Kopete, in that it supports multiple (many) protocols by means of plug-ins, but yet it is able to save the logs
<LjL> unfortunately, Miranda, though free software, works only on Windows
<kkathman> LjL: what I mean, is that those IM networks are proprietary in their access, and all programs like kopete, trillium, gaim, etc dont use the standard protocols, because they are essentially "hacking" the network
<Tm_T> hey, Kopete and Gaim does log messages
<LjL> kkathman: in a way, yes. Miranda does the same, though, and it logs :)
<LjL> Tm_T: i dunno, i was just basing myself on what they were saying... i currenty use neither of them myself
<kkathman> Logs are different yes...Gaim allows logs, Kopete doesnt I dont think
<LjL> kkathman: hmm, then i'm not sure i've understood what you were talking about!
<kkathman> LjL: but the ability to get server messages, that would be something I'd be surprised if the hackked programs could do
<Tm_T> kkathman: it does, also there's history plugin
<LjL> oh, they don't get server messages?! Miranda definitely did that for me with the ICQ protocol
<jpgeerets> some ever tryed to connect and sync a pocketpc?
<kkathman> LjL: read up and see that bl3ssing was asking specifically about offline messages in yahoo
<Tm_T> kkathman: that can show old messages in chat window (as you set)
<kkathman> ICQ yes, not yahoo probably
<gochoo> I have some problem configuring VPN client in Kubuntu, I connected to vpn server, the problem is i send huge amount of data, but recieving nothing, ANY IDEA?
<kkathman> Tm_T:  kewl...could you walk bl3ssing through that install then?
<LjL> kkathman: well, for that matter, he was asking about kopete, not miranda
<bl3ssing> :-)
<Tm_T> kkathman: install of what?
<LjL> Tm_T: history plugin? where's that? or, better, do you have a good pointer to learn about kopete and any external plugins for it?
<kkathman> LjL: hehe yah..well he wanted any program that could retrieve his yahoo offline messages
<Tm_T> LjL: history plugin is in Kopete
<kkathman> if miranda can..you should help
<Tm_T> part of release
<LjL> kkathman: you missed the part where i said Miranda only works on Windows ;)
<bl3ssing> ok people ... any solution on my mistery?
<bl3ssing> lol LjL  ...
<Tm_T> bl3ssing: ok, what was the issue here?
<bl3ssing> about Mirnada wroking only in win
<bl3ssing> hahhaha
<bl3ssing> I don't want to use win anymore
<bl3ssing> I want to use only linux.
<bl3ssing> :-)
<Tm_T> bl3ssing: you wanted yo see old messages in chat window? and see history etc etc?
<bl3ssing> that's why this important subject... offline messages
<LjL> bl3ssing: i think it would be nice if Miranda was ported to linux, i always found it a very nice program. but oh well
<bl3ssing> that's right Tm_T 
<bl3ssing> I see LjL 
<Tm_T> bl3ssing: in kopete contact list window: menu -> settings -> configure plugins ->
<Tm_T> bl3ssing: I think you find out what to do
<bl3ssing> how can we do this ...? :-) shall we talk to the programmers of Miranda to make one for us too?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<LjL> Tm_T: i think he actually wanted to be able to receive messages that are sent through the server
<LjL> Tm_T: as opposed to messages sent directly client-to-client
<Tm_T> err
<LjL> Tm_T: at least, that's what i think kkathman said
<LjL> bl3ssing: nope... they're making free software, so they surely know well about linux. they'll have their reasons -- good or bad :-(
<Tm_T> imo miranda is "ok"
<Tm_T> it does the job
<LjL> Tm_T: i haven't been using it (or any other similar program for that matter) for a long time, so i suppose other programs have now caught up... but i found miranda incredibly good, small and flexible when i did use it
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I don't like it, some people do
<pussfeller> i have libmad, but xine is still not playing mp3s
<bl3ssing> ok
<bl3ssing> I've installed that plugin ... the history one
<bl3ssing> I'll do some experiences now to see if it is working ...
<LjL> Tm_T: i was bought by the wealth of plugins there were for it. i had a plugin that incorporated a "learning" bot into miranda, it was fun as hell :)
<artrok> hi all
<LjL> (of course, not so funny when you targeted the bot at the "wrong" person by mistake, and it started picking "wrong" pieces of phrases from conversations that had place with someone else... :)
<artrok> how can i easily set up a server/router on my kubuntu machine
<artrok> to get my win98se pc online
<bl3ssing> kkathman, the link you gave me it didn't help me at all. :-(
<bl3ssing> LjL,  ... can I ask you something?
<LjL> artrok: your mileage may vary, but i think the following command works for me: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE -s x.x.x.x -d 0.0.0.0/0      with "x.x.x.x" being the internal IP address of your windows machine
<LjL> bl3ssing: ask
<bl3ssing> How can I write/delete in/from the windows partitions from/in kubuntu partitions? I want to copy something from linux on windows partitions and viceversa, so that any files which shall be accesed, to be able for being modified ... and so on... 
<bl3ssing> that's for you LjL; :-)
<LjL> bl3ssing: if your windows partitions use NTFS, you can't write on them from linux (actually, you can, but you definitely shouldnt, as it can be quite dangerous)
<LjL> bl3ssing: if your partitions are FAT32, then there's no problem
<kkathman> LjL: I sent him a link that explained that in detail :)
<artrok> LjL: and what to do on the win98 machine?
<LjL> artrok: nothing special... give it the same IP address you used on that line, give your linux machine's internal IP as gateway... and that should be it
<kkathman> bl3ssing: you should read that site very closely again, it tells you exactly what you need to know as long as you are not NTFS on windows
<LjL> artrok: also, on the linux machine, "route add x.x.x.x ethX", with ethX being the network card the other computer is connected to, might help
<AndiM> hi guys! could someone on (K)Ubuntu Breezy please do a dpkg --get-selections >/tmp/breezy_selections.log and mail me that file? (andi AT A HOST CALLED lisas.de). I'm doing a cross-grade from Debian Sarge and want to make sure to get everything right... Thanks!
<LjL> AndM: i could, but i have much more than the standard packages installed!
<LjL> AndiM: 
<JakubS> it is funny how much better kubuntu looks after removing most of fonts installed by default
<LjL> JakubS: really?
<AndiM> LjL: thanks, but I'm already satisfied, #ubuntu pointed me at ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop pkgs
<LjL> AndiM: ok
<JakubS> LjL: yes, defaults ones don't have all iso-8859-2 characters and empty rectangles instead of letters look really bad
<LjL> JakubS: oh, that's for sure! but then, you've got to have other fonts installed i suppose
* kkathman doesnt have any problems with the fonts installed
<JakubS> nope, just removing bad ones and leaving good ones 
<LjL> JakubS: i've tried the Microsoft font myself on kubuntu, but i think the standard Sans Serif looks better than Verdana here
<kkathman> LjL: I agree...I tried the MS fonts once...they seemed worse :)
<LjL> JakubS: but then, can't you just set it to use the good ones instead of completely remove the bad ones?
<kkathman> LjL: yes you can :)
<LjL> kkathman: they don't look too bad on Windows... perhaps it's Freetype that doesn't render them too well, or perhaps they just don't fit well with KDE
<JakubS> LjL: probably i could but what good will me do keeping useless fonts around?
<LjL> JakubS: well you have a point there
<kkathman> LjL: true I meant that the MS Windows fonts under Linux didnt look as good to me
<LjL> JakubS: although, the letters i use in my language are all there
<bl3ssing> LjL,  how can I access (not only for reading but for modifying the informations as well) the files from fat32 partitions ... ? :-(
<JakubS> and this way i don't have to fight separately with kde, openoffice, whatnot
<LjL> kkathman: yes, that's my impression too
<kkathman> bl3ssing: try reading that link I sent you sir
<LjL> bl3ssing: just like you access them for reading
<bl3ssing> I've readed it entirely kkathman ... and it was not enough infos to me ...
<kkathman> bl3ssing: it spells it out, my friend...what part didnt you understand?
<bl3ssing> but ... I've tried to copy one file downloaded on linux, to any of the fat32 partitions and ... I coudln't do it ... :-(
<LjL> bl3ssing: then tell us what was missing that didn't let you complete the task, please
<JakubS> hm, apt-get update reports MD5 checksum error on 'universe' repository
<kkathman> each and every step is documented :)
<JakubS> anyone else gets that or it is my local problem?
<LjL> bl3ssing: "i couldn't do it" isn't very informative ;-) what error did you get? what happened?
<Benix> hi everyone
<bl3ssing> Lol kkathman ... The entire doc was understandable ... it was only that there's been no main subject I'm interested on.
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> k
<bl3ssing> I'll try doing this right now, ok, LjL ?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<LjL> JakubS: your problem, but then i'm probably using different mirrors
<bl3ssing> one sec. pls.
<kkathman> bl3ssing: I dont think anyone could explain the linux-window accessibility any better Im afraid
<Benix> does kubuntu automatically activate (3d) fglrx [nvidia] ?
<bsdboy> fglrx is a ATI driver..
<kkathman> LjL: hehe
<Benix> ups, i used the brackets the wrong way ^^
<_alex> hello
<_alex> how does this work?
<_alex> can anyone see this?
<LjL> _axel: uuuh... yes...?
<_alex> I was wondering how do you
<_alex> install skype
<LjL> !skype
<_alex> new to kubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<_alex> how about freenx
<_alex> ?
<_alex> I tried to add
<_alex> seaves package
<bl3ssing> I'm sceptic ... kkathman ... about your oppinion and ... a little bit dissapointed of you. Why are you neglating the other STARS? :-.
<_alex> but says it doesn't exist
<_alex> I meant repo
<bl3ssing> kkathman, how can I access my /home/marius/ windows ... not from the konsole ... but directly ...
<bl3ssing> I want to see my /home/marius/ folder and I can't cause it is appearing the OpenWith Windows and I don't need it ...
<bl3ssing> I think kopete can do what you said that it can't do it ... kkathman! I've tried with a friend of mine and ... he send me mssgs while I was not connected on yahoo and ... it is working. Tm_T/Ljl (?!) had right about the kopete. The messages are saved to the sever and therefrom ... when I'm online again, I'll receive them and they will still be there ... 
<bl3ssing> that's amazing ...
<kkathman> bl3ssing: excuse me?
<bl3ssing> I'll just need to find another 2 important things for me and ... if i'll find them, I'll surely quit with WinXp
<bl3ssing> and I'll have more partitions on Linux. 
<bl3ssing> but ... until than ... I'll need to find more things about those 2 imp. things ... I've mentioned above.
<_alex> curious to talk to any previous mandrake users
<bl3ssing> :-)
<Tm_T> bl3ssing: what? can't do what?
<bl3ssing> LjL, I will tell you what you asked me about but ... I can't get into the /home/marius/ directory ... :-(
<_alex> anyone a use mandriva
<_alex> ?
<bl3ssing> Tm_T, can save the offline messages
<kkathman> bl3ssing: if you dont like my advice, then quit asking..and I'll just put you on ignore.
<Tm_T> yu
<bl3ssing> isn't this wonderful?
<Tm_T> nah
<bl3ssing> kkathman, I've never said I don't like your advices. I am really excited about what you said to me and I'm glad because of your kindness
<JakubS> LjL: yeah, changed mirrors and all is ok
<bl3ssing> ok kkathman ... if you missunderstood than this is your pb.
<AlexRM> Hello,
<kkathman> JakubS: excellent
<_alex> hi
<AlexRM> what other alternatives are there to X?
<_alex> alex
<AlexRM> Hi _alex 
<AlexRM> :)
<_alex> :)
<_alex> have you used mandriva?
<kkathman> AlexRM: well there is CLI
<bl3ssing> but ... I'm very thankfully to you and not only, but to everybody in this channel cause you guys are very helpfully not only to me, but to everyone is in every need ...
<bl3ssing> :-)
<AlexRM> _alex, I used to use Mandrake 10.1
<_alex> how does it compare
<_alex> ?
<bl3ssing> kkathman, quit being a child ... it is not diserve being like this. :
<_alex> to kubuntu
<kkathman> Mandriva isnt anywhere near as easy to install and use as (k)ubuntu
<_alex> using 2005 and 20006 has been somewhat of a nightmare
<AlexRM> to Kubuntu? I prefer Kubuntu because of it's support and some features, but I prefer Mandrake (well, mandriva) for it's ease of use....but Kubuntu isnot that hard to use
<_alex> do you prefer
<kkathman> I trashed mandrake/mandriva very quickly
<_alex> ubuntu or kubuntu
<_alex> and why..
<_alex> just curious
<kkathman> bad packaged too
<AlexRM> kkathman,  I only used it for about, 1-2 months
<kkathman> yah
<AlexRM> _alex, Kubuntu...don't like Gnome :P
<kkathman> me...shorter than that
<_alex> hehe
<_alex> understood
<_alex> it seems much faster
<_alex> than my mandriva
<_alex> 2006
<_alex> why?
<kkathman> I liked Libranet more than Mandriva...but Libranet had bad packages
<AlexRM> _alex, don't ask me! im a noob at linux :P
<_alex> :)
<_alex> no prob
<_alex> I was paying for club
<_alex> but no benifit
<_alex> couldn't download dvd
<_alex> took 3 weeks
<_alex> total
<AlexRM> :S
<_alex> and then it was bad
<_alex> kubuntu
<_alex> seems to work
<_alex> very very
<_alex> well
<_alex> one question
<_alex> how easy is it to update
<_alex> after you change
<AlexRM> in Kubuntu?
<_alex> repository
<_alex> yes
<_alex> I did apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<_alex> and everything
<_alex> still works
<_alex> guess I am not used to that
<kkathman> _alex:  yanno you can put more than 2-3 words on a line in IRC
<_alex> so I am wondering if I did it right
<AlexRM> I just go to Adept, select which packages I want and off it goes! .... I tend not to compile things cos im cursed with compiling :P
<_alex> sorry
<_alex> :)
<kkathman> lol
<_alex> thx!
<_alex> how dependable are updates?
<_alex> no proprietary drivers installed on desktops
<kkathman> AlexRM: compiling is ok once you get the right things installed :)
<_alex> thinking of using it for school ltsp server
<apachelogger> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/441285 <-- any ideas how to fix?
<AlexRM> kkathman, true...but half the time the errors I get no one has ever seen before
<_alex> example?
<AlexRM> _alex, an example error?
<_alex> yes
<_alex> anything
<AlexRM> im not on Kubuntu atm
<_alex> that will break the system?
<_alex> such as going form hoary to breezy
<AlexRM> never done it
<AlexRM> lol, im no linux master....better to ask someone else really
<kkathman> apachelogger: maybe that libxslt is missing maybe?
<_alex> I am very good with linux
<_alex> just new to debian
<apachelogger> kkathman: nope it's there I think
<_alex> rpm distros are about to drive me crazy!
<_alex> my mandriva will not update
<_alex> no matter what I do...
<AlexRM> _alex, ahh, lol ... I have no idea what packages Kubuntu uses
<kkathman> _alex: my upgrade from hoary to breezy was flawless
<_alex> so was mine
<_alex> that is why I wondered if something went wrong
<kkathman> the updates work very well
<kkathman> if its goes wrong, you fix it
<kkathman> lol
<_alex> :)
<_alex> freenx
<_alex> can someone please please help me on this
<kkathman> whats the prob?
<_alex> where do I get the repository?
<bl3ssing> LjL, are you there? cause kkathma... don't want to help me anymore ... :-(
<kkathman> !repos
<_alex> :)
<ubotu> methinks repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<yannz> so, anyone tried Lirc in kubuntu?
<kkathman> Lirc?
<_alex> how did you type that so quick
<bl3ssing> he didn't type it ... the ubotu is a robot. 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<kkathman> _alex: lts an infobot
<bl3ssing> _alex, 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> it is a bot
<_alex> what is that?
<bl3ssing> heheeh
<yannz> kkathman: yeah, serial infrared remote :)
<_alex> never been on irc
<AlexRM> it's a very nice bot....he doesn't even need walking!
<_alex> till
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> infobot has keywords you give it and it tells you things on that factoid
<_alex> wow?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell _alex about ubotu 
<AlexRM> ubotu: tell AlexRM about ubotu
<AlexRM> I wanna see Lol :P
<_alex> so who is the bot?
<robotgeek> kkathman: i'm back
<AlexRM> its not
<AlexRM> it's a boy
<kkathman> hey robotgeek :)
<AlexRM> bot*
<robotgeek> _alex: i'm not a bot
<fevoldj2> Hi
<fevoldj2> how do I configure webmin?
<kkathman> robotgeek is as smart as our bots, but he's not a bot
<fevoldj2> I tried dpkg-reconfigure webmin, but that doesn't allow to change or even see what port it runs on
<kkathman> fevoldj2: its home page?
<_alex> fevoldj2
<_alex> it is in etc/webmin/mini.conf
<_alex> you can change port there
<JakubS> what is difference between flashplugin-nonfree and flashplayer-mozilla packages?
<fevoldj2> thanks
<kkathman> fevoldj2: webmin.com
<bl3ssing> hello
<robotgeek> JakubS: first one is from macromedia, and is closed source. second is is gplflash
<bl3ssing> anybody there?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<kkathman> greets hussam :)
<bl3ssing> robotgeek, can you watch me? I'm dancing and eating AIR!
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> =)))))
<_alex> so who is the robot?
<robotgeek> bl3ssing: hmm, i am eating
<kkathman> ubotu
<sophie_> bl3ssing: dacing AIR wtf
<bl3ssing> lol
<fevoldj2> And how do I make a new user? The man page for webmin kinda sucks lol
<bl3ssing> LOL sophie_ 
<bl3ssing> hehehhheeh
<sophie_> fevoldj2: 
<sophie_> fevoldj2: 
<pussfeller> when I click on a data cd, konq tells it cant find the mountpoint
<bl3ssing> let me tell you something people. I've installed a lots of softwares since I've started my ocmputer, and I've never had to restart my computer, and it is perfectly working. How comes ... that? In windows ... you'll have a lot of pbs ... :-(
<JakubS> robotgeek: last time i checked gplflash was capable of playing almost nothing so i guess macromedia one for me
<kkathman> pussfeller: cd mounted?
<bl3ssing> so ... the linux OS's the best
<bl3ssing> :-)
<fevoldj2> Yes sophie_?
<_alex> big question
<pussfeller> kkathman: clicking on the icon is supposed to mount it right?
<_alex> does anyone no how to cnotrol media startup
<_alex> in kubuntu
<_alex> ?
<JakubS> bl3ssing: i would say the same thing if i only could get suspend working
<sophie_> fevoldj2: add adduser 
<kkathman> pussfeller: I actually dont know, but it should be listed under /mnt:  as cdrom prolly
<_alex> I mean
<_alex> determine what program
<fevoldj2> I mean for webmin sophie
<_alex> starts when I put in a cd
<robotgeek> JakubS: if it doesn't work for you, file a bug. meantime, if you are not a purist, use the macromedia one
<pussfeller> i tried mount but it says mount: not a directory
<sophie_> fevoldj2: oops sorry
<JakubS> robotgeek: i'm not a purist, i just need nice and working system
<bl3ssing> I'm trying to make a new folder on my desktop. Than ...  I want to access it but I cannot since it is apearing the Open With Window ... 
<pussfeller> but the cd works, its not degraded, i opened it in windows just now
<bl3ssing> what can I do to fix this ...?
<robotgeek> JakubS: :)
<_alex> please help
<_alex> hot do you control program media startup
<_alex> put in dvd, and I want to start vlc instead of kaffiene
<kkathman> pussfeller:  what happens in a konsole when you do a cd / and an ls -l   do you see cdrom there?
<fevoldj2> Hmm I just blocked myself from webmin =\
<kkathman> pussfeller: it might be a symlink to /media/cdrom
<pussfeller> kkathman: yeah i have a symlink
<pussfeller> but thats to the dvd player, cdrom0
<kkathman> ahh
<_alex> anyone know
<kkathman> pussfeller: maybe you need to create a mountpoint then mount it manually then
<JakubS> omg, i wonder why installing mplayer has to pull xmms too
<fevoldj2> _alex do you know how to add a user?
<pussfeller> kkathman: yeah, the dvd player cdrom works, but not the second one
<_alex> yes
<_alex> using webmin?
<fevoldj2> Well I cannot logon to webmin 
<_alex> use root and root passwd
<pussfeller> kkathman: how do i make the mountpoint? 
<Belutz> hi all, just wondering, is adept manager is only available in kubuntu?
<kkathman> pussfeller: look at this...this will help I hope: http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/db2help/index.jsp?topic=/com.ibm.db2.udb.doc/start/t0006753.htm
<pussfeller> should i symlink cdrom1
<fevoldj2> I never set a root password.. root and my sudo password doesn't work
<_alex> you have to set root passwd
<_alex> command is: sudo passwd
<JakubS> Belutz: konsole and apt-get is still available
<Belutz> JakubS, no, i mean is adept manager also available on other distros like knoppix?
<fevoldj2> Hmm I set a root password didn't work
<_alex> login to webmin using root
<_alex> then passwd
<fevoldj2> Yes I know, that doesn't work, login fails
<jjesse> did you enable root?
<_alex> did you sudo passwd
<_alex> yes I did
<_alex> you have to enable root
<fevoldj2> oh okay
<fevoldj2> sorry
<_alex> using sudo passwd
<fevoldj2> Okay I enabled root with sudo passwd, do I need to restart webmin now?
<fevoldj2> Hmm I set the password for root, restarted admin, but it still doesn't accept it.
<fevoldj2> webmin*
<knuellesau> huhu
<knuellesau> was tummelt sich hier denn so?
<_alex> restart webmin
<fevoldj2> I just did that
<fevoldj2> =\
<mth`MAW> Nabend
<hussam> anybody's good with openoffice?
<hussam> I want to know how I can add a trendline to a chart plot in openoffice calc. Also how do I tell the equation of that trendline?
<mth`MAW> damn
<mth`MAW> Wrong channel
<mth`MAW> good evening
<mth`MAW> :)
<knuellesau> salut sophie. francaise?
<knuellesau> wir machen nun einen bescheuerten chatroom aus dem kanal...
<robotgeek> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<JakubS> uh, kmenu is kinda messed up
<JakubS> qt designer went into 'lost&found' instead of 'development'
<knuellesau> aber sophie ist doch FR, da kann an doch mal salut sagen...
<kkathman> knuellesau: English only please here
<knuellesau> why? don't you speak german? :-P
<kkathman> because this is an english channel :)
<kkathman> lol
<knuellesau> english is a language for farmers, isn't it?
<nalioth> knuellesau: please be civil
<_alex> any way to remove xmms
<hussam> _alex: sudo dpkg -r xmms
<_alex> without removing mencoder
<bl3ssing> where can I find a very friendly and nice irc program? I have this XChat, but I don't like the interface ... I want something very nice ... 
<nalioth> bl3ssing: i think the nicest is irssi
<knuellesau> i just wanna say: i'm very new to (k)ubuntu... and it's great (coming from mandriva, which i found the best distri, till i tried kubuntu)
<_alex> wouldn't that remove xmms
<_alex> I too am coming from mandriva
<_alex> too many problems
<_alex> after working with it for 4 years
<_alex>  now
<_alex> seems a mess
<_alex> hussam
<_alex> will that remove my mencoder?
<bl3ssing> thanks nalioth ... God bless you. I'm installing it right now to check it ... Hope it will be what I'd love ...
<nalioth> bl3ssing: it should be installed already, open a konsole and type 'irssi'
<bl3ssing> there was redhat before and ... I used that irc program (don't rememeber the name of it) ... but I'ven't been using redhat only for 1-2 months ...before. :-)
<knuellesau> i tried kubuntu, because i had a few problems with my thinkpad. i have to say: thinkpad and kubuntu: just good friends :-)
<hussam> _alex: I guess yes
<bl3ssing> nalioth,  ... it isn't working. isn't that Irssi an irc soft as XChat? but with a nicer interface?
<knuellesau> the wireless lan connection works well, if the ap is not in wpa mode. dby the way: does anyone know, if the wlan module of kubuntu can handle wpa-secured connections? i only found the settings for wep...
<crimsun> knuellesau: no, you need to use wpasupplicant
<knuellesau> thanks, i'll check it out
<bl3ssing> where can I find a very friendly and nice irc program? I have this XChat, but I don't like the interface ... I want something very nice ... 
<_alex> hussam any way to take it off without doing that
<_alex> ?
<jjesse> bl3ssing: have you tried konversation?
<robotgeek> or kvirc
<yannz> say, how do i compile my own modules in kubuntu? I wanna get lirc-kernel-modules..
<kkathman> kvirc rocks!
<knuellesau> if someone looks for a notebook these days, which is compatible with kubuntu: i have to recommend thinkpad. opengl works fine with the firegl v3200, having installed the ati driver from ati.com. powersaving works fine, suspend-to-disk works fine,...
<knuellesau> what are the experiences of other notebook users with kubuntu?
<jjesse> knuellesau: i'm using a dell inspiron 5150
<jjesse> knuellesau: and have no issues
<knuellesau> graphics onboard or nvidia module?
<jjesse> knuellesau: you can find more details at wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<bl3ssing> nope jjesse ... but I'll try it now.
<bl3ssing> :-)
<jjesse> knuellesau: nvidia module
<jjesse> knuellesau: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron5150
<nalioth> bl3ssing: irssi is a VERY configurable console irc client. perhaps you'd like kvirc instead of whatever you're using now
<knuellesau> my desktop has also nvidia (6600gt). also no issues.
<_marius> hello blessing
<_marius> how're you?
<_marius> :-)
<pussfeller> you used to be able to run mirc in wine :)
<bl3ssing> nalioth, I've never use a such of configurable console irc client and I'm out of it. :-(
<bl3ssing> I'll try now kvirc. Thank you. 
<sophie___> bl3ssing: irssi is the best irc client for the console and I've tried them all, it is the most usefriendly just need to learn three or four command at first
<bl3ssing> I'm fine _marius thanks.
<bl3ssing> really sophie?
<bl3ssing> but I want to have a nice interface too ... 
<bl3ssing> you know ... like linux has with kde/gnome ... :-)
<bl3ssing> not only a konsole
<_marius> what do you need bl3ssing? an irc?
<knuellesau> i know this is off-topic, but does anyone know if you can install photoshop -- running via wine on linux -- in other directories as the home of the current user?
<sophie___> bl3ssing: u want gui?
<_marius> why not trying kvirc as nalioth is saying?
<_marius> :-)
<yannz> bl3ssing: konversation is really good, though.
<sophie___> bl3ssing: than have a look at xchat (I'm going to get killed here)
<bl3ssing> sophie__, what is gui?
<bl3ssing> LOL sophie__ 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<sophie___> Graphical user interface
<LjL> sophie__: he's using it already
<knuellesau> graphical user interface
<LjL> sophie__: and i'm certainly not killing you, x-chat is nice
<bl3ssing> yeap, I want a gui program to use ...
<bl3ssing> :-)
<pussfeller> what most people think of when they think, computer program
<bl3ssing> I'm chatting right now from X-chat...
<bl3ssing> and it is pretty good
<jjesse> you didn't like konverstation?
<bl3ssing> but ... I don't like the interface... it is just like a very old linux ... :-(
<bl3ssing> nope jjesse ... it is the same as x-chat.
<bl3ssing> I'm trying now kvirc ... :-)
<nalioth> bl3ssing: try kvirc
<bl3ssing> hoping it will be nice. :-)
<bl3ssing> sure nalioth ... installing it now.:-)
<sophie___> kvirc was unstable onmy system, but dont take my words 
<nalioth> sophie___: kvirc, imho should be used from cvs
<knuellesau> photoshop via wine... other directories than home? does anyone know?
<LjL> bl3ssing: i'm not sure what you mean with x-chat looking like an old linux... it's the same user interface as all the other Gnome programs you're using
<sophie___> nalioth: anyway im now using irssi 99% of the time especially from work thru ssh, irc is blocked at work!
<LjL> the best IRC client is telnet
<knuellesau> photoshop?
<knuellesau> wine?
<knuellesau> not in home?
<knuellesau> who knows?
<sophie___> LjL: WTF?
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> you can do ANYTHING you want from it
<LjL> it's got commands for everything
<knuellesau> who?
<LjL> telnet :)
<sophie___> LjL: Telent is dangerous use ssh
<LjL> sophie__: for connecting to irc? don't think that'll work, sorry
<bl3ssing> LjL,  ... I mean that I woudl like to be a very nice gui the soft I'll use it ... 
<knuellesau> guy?
<LjL> bl3ssing: yeah, but i don't see how X-Chat has a bad gui...
<LjL> bl3ssing: and, actually, i think Red Hat *comes* with X-Chat, though i'm not really sure
<kkathman> LjL: X-Chat is the standard one in the standard ubuntu under Gnome :)
<kkathman> at least the default graphical one
<LjL> kkathman: 'course, but he said he saw a "nicer" one in red hat
<kkathman> prolly kvirc...its the nicest looking one..but I had to get the cvs and compile it
<bl3ssing> nalioth, where it is the kvirc installed cause I have to find the directory ... :-(
<kkathman> thats what I use now LjL
<LjL> i should try the other two kde clients someday
<knuellesau> i have an issue with kubuntu at work: integration in active directory. while joining the domain by net ads join blabla... works fine, i'm not able to login with a domain user account. has anyone experienced (and solved) the same problem?
<nalioth> bl3ssing: look in the menu under 'internet'
<kkathman> k
<LjL> bl3ssing: and if it's not there, it'll probably be next time you log in. in the meanwhile, if you don't want to re-login, it'll probably be inside /usr/bin, as most programs
<_alex> one more time
<_alex> does anyone know how to choose what program starts up when you insert a dvd or music cd?  I would like to choose it myself.
<LjL2> by the way, here is what i meant with using telnet for IRC
<LjL> _alex: i think it's peripherals / storage media
<LjL2> you just have to remember to answer the pings in time
<kkathman> LjL2 it automatically boots you right?
<LjL> kkathman: if i don't reply to the pings in time? yeah
<_alex> LJL what about config file?
<LjL> _alex: no idea
<Obsidians> My Firefox Downloads window doesn't seem to show things that are being downloaded. What's up with that?
<Stele> are the things you are downloading being downloaded on that computer?
<Stele> (obvious question)
<Stele> :)
<_alex> so noone knows how to choose what program starts up on media insert?
<kkathman> Obsidians: its possible that you might be running a firewall that is blocking the download?
<kkathman> _alex: try Uncle Google...maybe he can give you a hint?
<Obsidians> Stele and kkathman: No no, they're still downloading fine. It just doesn't show them in the window anymore, for some reason.
<Stele> i was just being a smartass
<Stele> :)
* Stele is bored
<Stele> sorry
<_alex> been there
<_alex> done that
<_alex> no longer a relative :)
<kkathman> Obsidians: hmm. go to the preferences, and be sure that the "Show download manager" is checked appropriately?
<kkathman> Obsidians: I believe there is a check box there that has to be checked to pop up that box and show the progress
<Obsidians> kkathman: Yep, and the manager does come up. It's just that there's no text in the box. You know, where it usually gives the progress and the open/remove buttons and such.
<Obsidians> Stele: No problem, man. Boredom happens.
<kkathman> Obsidians: hmm.. very odd.  I dont use firefox myself, but dont know what might cause that phenomenon
<kkathman> it should show the progress as you suggest
<Obsidians> kkathman: Ah well then, I'll just not worry about it. I am on Dapper, which has Deer Park so maybe it's just a new release issue of some kind that'll fix itself.
<yannz> which packages do i need to compile my kernel?
<kkathman> Obsidians: I just tried it in my system and I got the box and it showed the progress
<LjL> yannz: linux-source
<kkathman> Obsidians: Dapper is kinda bleeding edge, so that could be your problem
<yannz> LjL: i did, but it wount compile.
<LjL> yannz: what's the problem then
<Stele> you have gcc and the required gcc stuff?
<yannz> oh, maybe not.
<yannz> the kernel needs 3.3?
<Stele> the latest uses 3.4
<LjL> yannz: don't think it does
<CarstenP> I have a canoscan 3000 ex (flatbed-scanner usb2) what do i have to install to get him to work? Sane? Cups? Swat?
<yannz> i really just need the source, so that i can compile a module for my lirc-remote.
<CarstenP> or in other words, will the scanner work?
<Stele> have you plugged it in and tried it?
<Stele> no that would be insane
<CarstenP> Stele: are you talking to me?
<LjL> CarstenP: it will probably work with sane
<Stele> im just rambling
<LjL> CarstenP: they have a list of compatible scanners on their site
<bl3ssing> I'm on kvirc and I would like to come to the kubuntu channel. what kind of server do i need to get connect to ... ? I don't know ...
<LjL> CarstenP: i don't know what swat is, but as for CUPS, it doesn't have anything to do with scanners
<LjL> bl3ssing: irc.freenode.org
<CarstenP> it is plugged in, but under XP i had to start a software to start the scanning, it has no ON / OFF switch :)
<Stele> so USB scanners DONT just work when you plug them in?
<LjL> Stele: you wish :)
<Stele> like Photoshop or other that has a TWAIN interface?
<CarstenP> Stele: he is and ever was plugged in.
<CarstenP> Stele: TWAIN, correct. The name i forgot. in was a small tool, whithout a important name i think. TWAIN
<LjL> CarstenP: i'm afraid you're out of luck
<LjL> CarstenP: your scanner model appears to not be supported by SANE
* CarstenP cries
<LjL> CarstenP: http://www.sane-project.org/lists/sane-mfgs-cvs.html#Z-CANON
<bl3ssing> nalioth, I'm on kvirc ...
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> why can't I connect on irc.freenode.org? I want to get inside of #kubuntu but I can't...
<bl3ssing> :-(
<LjL> bl3ssing: you can't connect to the server, or you can't join #kubuntu?
<bl3ssing> can't connect to the server
<bl3ssing> :-(
<LjL> bl3ssing: what is it telling you?
<CarstenP> what does gl660 based mean? is that some sort of chip?
<LjL> CarstenP: probably, or a protocol name
<bl3ssing> Ljl ... http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/441384
<LjL> bl3ssing: i think you typed "kubuntu" instead of "#kubuntu"...
<LjL> bl3ssing: and it appears that you *are* connected to the server
<kkathman> LOL
<kkathman> like right here :)
<kkathman> haha
<kindn3ss> cool
<kindn3ss> this is me, bl3ssing. :-)
<kkathman> LjL: yah he's in here now under that name :)
<kindn3ss> LjL: I got it.
<kkathman> haha
<kindn3ss> I;m on kvirc ...
<kindn3ss> that's amazing ...
<kindn3ss> it is a very friendly irc program... and I love it.
<kindn3ss> :-)
<sophie___> anyone know how to configure media keys on keyboard
<LjL> wow, love at first sight
<kindn3ss> lol
<LjL> sophie__: i think i do
<kindn3ss> nope .. not really cause my love at the first time was Norma ... and I love her ... still and forever. :-)
<kkathman> LjL: he thinks that version is good, he should get the Marmalade version like I compiled :)
<sophie___> LjL: please tell me
<kkathman> LjL: Im interested in this too :)
<LjL> sophie__: well, you probably know most programs have a "Configure shortcuts" menu (and there is also the system-wide Regional / Keyboard shortcuts)
<kindn3ss> kkathman: ... what's the Marmalade program about?
<kindn3ss> :-)
<sophie___> LjL: ok got it was not using the right keyboard in kde
<LjL> sophie__: however, you'll probably not be able to use multimedia keys there, by default
<LjL> sophie__: correct, you have to change the keyboard layout
<kkathman> kindn3ss: http://www.kvirc.net/
<LjL> sophie__, kkathman: under "Keyboard model", choose your keyboard, or if it isn't there, try a few. you'll probably find something that works (at least with some keys) after a while
<kkathman> LjL: will try that thanks
<sophie___> LjL: got itworking media keyboard with amarok what a wining combination
<LjL> sophie__: should probably assign the volume keys to KMix, as well
<sophie___> LjL: I did nothing to bind keys it worked out of the box
<LjL> sophie__: cool
<sophie___> who uses katapulp
<kkathman> katapult?
<sophie___> kkathman: katapult yep
<LjL> kkathman: alt+space
<kkathman> sophie__: I used to, but found its not much better than alt-f2
<LjL> yeah, currently, don't think it's that powerful
<LjL> could be handy though, if it was a little smarter
<kkathman> you have to start it first, using alt-f2 and type katapult...then it forever runs
<sophie___> kkathman: well its got completions + bookmarks
<kkathman> LjL: Agree
<LjL> i'd like some sort of natural language recognition in it
<kkathman> sophie__: yes.. well completions arent too bad..but its doesnt know everything you have either
<sophie___> LjL: give me an example
<sophie___> LjL: like open my favorite mp2
<sophie___> LjL: or I feel like porn tonight
<LjL> sophie__: "write an email", "find blah.mp3", "check for updates"
<LjL> yeah that's the idea :)
<sophie___> LjL: hide browser from wife
<LjL> not rocket science, bots have been doing this kind of thing for ages
<LjL> heh
<bl3ssing> how can I change the background color of the channel #kubuntu in kvirc? does anybody know about ...? :-)
<kkathman> bl3ssing: try Help...its a good read :)
<bl3ssing> I've pressed on the help link but ... the help windows isn't it appearing. Why not? :-(
<kkathman> bl3ssing: for starters, how about trying Settings -> Configure KVIRC?
<kkathman> my help works fine :)
<kkathman> course I have the cvs version :)
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> do you have the kvirc ... ?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> isn't it a nice one? :-)
<kkathman> I have the latest cvs version
<bl3ssing> I have forgot about the irc i used before ... years ago ...that irc was the best I've ever seen ...
<bl3ssing> oh, I see.
<kkathman> if it was Windows, it was probably mIRC
<bl3ssing> is this cvs version available through the adept ?
<kkathman> its the ONLY good IRC program on Windows
<bl3ssing> nooooooooooo, it was in RedHat ... i guess ... not sure.
<kkathman> bl3ssing: no.. you have to download the cvs code and compile it
<bl3ssing> in windows I used WarMaster .. that was the best (my oppinion)
<sophie___> kkathman: xchat is available for windows
<kkathman> sophie__: yah...I rest my case...mIRC is the only good iRC program on Windows :)
<bl3ssing> how can I compile a file, by the way ... in linux, of course. :-)
<Mitja> Is there a command to tell me which sound drivers should I install?
<Mitja> When I installed OS, it detected it perfectly, but then I uninstalled something and don't know how to get it back.
<kkathman> bl3ssing: make sure you have all the compilation tools, download the application source, ./configure make and checkinstall
<LjL> he's gone :)
<kkathman> LjL: I somehow think he isnt off reading
<bhna> Mitja: uninstall somethink? what?
<newbie_> kl
<LjL> 22:08]  <kkathman> bl3ssing: make sure you have all the compilation tools, download the application source, ./configure make and checkinstall
<Mitja> bhna: Is there apt uinstallation log?
<kkathman> thanks LjL :)
<kkathman> ^5
<bl3ssing> :)
<kkathman> hey l3m :)
<bl3ssing> but ... I don't like htis kvirc either. It was another one.
<bl3ssing> Does anybody know about a very nice graphical user interface irc prorgam ...?
* kkathman loves kvirc :)
<LjL> bl3ssing: was that red hat a red hat you installed yourself, or was it someone else's computer?
<bl3ssing> it was mine ... but maybe 4-5 years ago. Since than I've never used linux. :))
<LjL> bl3ssing: look, everyone will be giving a different advice to you... different people prefer different programs (that's why there *are* different programs)
<bhna> Mitja: don't know.
<l3m> i'm trying to get tvout to work on a f&%*% ati card. i installed fglrx drivers, but the image on the tv is always black//white,. any ideas?
<LjL> bl3ssing: so, why not just "apt-cache search irc | grep IRC"?
<l3m> bl3ssing: konversation
<LjL> bl3ssing: i'm pretty sure that the Red Hat irc client used to be X-Chat, and a google search is confirming that
<kkathman> l3m: what you dont like 1950's television?
<bl3ssing> where should I type this .. LjL?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<LjL> bl3ssing: do you have Gnome installed?
<bl3ssing> nope
<LjL> bl3ssing: in a terminal, obviously
<l3m> kkathman: hehe. not when i wanna watch some crappy cgi monster movie ;)
<LjL> bl3ssing: if you don't have Gnome installed, X-Chat will probably look bad. and yet, it's the same program you used in Red Hat
<kkathman> LjL: I know the RedHat irc was X-Chat
<kkathman> yep
<bl3ssing> really?
<bl3ssing> well ... could this be the reason I don't like it ..? I think so... :-)
<bl3ssing> I'll find one ...
<bl3ssing> anyway, I love Linux.
<bl3ssing> it is wonderfull
<LjL> bl3ssing: yes, because X-Chat is a GTK program, and without Gnome, you won't have any nice GTK "skin" (theme) installed
<bl3ssing> I've used it since 2-3 weeks ago and I love it.
<bl3ssing> how can I install Gnome than?
<l3m> arghl. currently, i have linux. hmm no, i hate ati,. damn bastards
<l3m> hate
<l3m> why oh why
<bl3ssing> will this delete all my program configruation?
<kkathman> bl3ssing: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<l3m> can't they just release a driver that just works
<l3m> like nvidia
<LjL> bl3ssing: don't install it, if you like KDE. on the other hand, you could still get a nice theme for GTK
<kkathman> l3m ATI just continues to hate Linux people :(
<bl3ssing> I lvoe KDE
<kkathman> bl3ssing: all that does is get you the gnome core
<bl3ssing> lol kkathman ... about ATI ... hating the linux people. I'm a linux man. :-)
<l3m> kkathman: the bad thing is, the pc i need it for has only pci. nvidia doesn't do pci anymore. arghl
<bl3ssing> that's right l3m
<bl3ssing> nvidia har agp and ... Ex... what's the name of it?
<bl3ssing> it is a new slot ... for the video card
<bl3ssing> but I am not sure about the name of it
<l3m> no i luuuv nvidia. i always buy nvidia if there's a choice. but atm there isnt
<kkathman> agp 4x / 8x
<LjL> bl3ssing: in System Settings, go to Appearance, and then "GTK Styles and Fonts". select "use another style" and see if you have some themes installed there
<kkathman> l3m yah its the way to go for sure
<jazwec> hey...
<LjL> bl3ssing: also, tell me, is the X-Chat interface looking *really* different from the interface of the KDE apps you have?
<jazwec> pleease, could anybody past me sources.list from kubuntu 5.10? i think i did something bad :)
<l3m> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> Wish i knew, l3m
<kkathman> LjL: as long as he has the setting set in KDE to use KDE styles with GTK programs, it should be fine
<LjL> !easysource
<ubotu> hmm... easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<l3m> jazwec: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<LjL> kkathman: not necessarily, as that setting often doesn't work for some reason
<l3m> exactly ;)
<LjL> kkathman: also, i'm not sure how nice x-chat looks with the gtk-qt wrapper..
<kkathman> LjL: really??  Well I must admit I dont use alot of GTK proggies
<kkathman> LjL: it looks good under xfce I used it over the weekend
<LjL> kkathman: once it works, it keeps working. but i've had to struggle a bit to make it work from the start
<LjL> kkathman: doesn't xfce use gtk itself?
<kkathman> I have xfce installed on an "underperformer" machine
<kkathman> LjL: yeah kinda...its a mish mash I think
<kkathman> though I honestly dont know
<kkathman> I think you get alot of gtk progs
<bl3ssing> I'll go now ... tomorrow I'll have another day since now I'll really need to get some sleep since tomorrow it will be another working day. 
<LjL> i don't think you even get QT installed, in which case the gtk-qt wrapper will play no role
<bl3ssing> thanks guys for helping me. God richly bless all of you.
<bl3ssing> bye bye to everyone.
<LjL> bye
<bl3ssing> as about the gtk ... I've tried something now, but ... I'm really tired. tomorrow I'll keep doing it again ... :-) for a better looking. 
<kkathman> LjL: I just fired up xchat in KDE and it works nicely, albeot..rather text-like
<kkathman> kvirc is so customizable with transparency ... very very nice
<LjL> i prefer tabs over MDI windows, though
<LjL> konversation would be nice enough, if it weren't for the obnoxious refresh bug
<kkathman> LjL: is there a way I can like refresh all my samba shares without rebooting?
<LjL> what do you mean refresh?
<kkathman> LjL: I tried an /etc/init.d/samba restart but that didnt seem to do what I wanted
<bl3ssing> lol
<bl3ssing> hello people again (I know I'm crazy ...)
<bl3ssing> ;))
<LjL> kkathman: well, try /etc/init.d/samba stop; /etc/init.d/samba start, although there shouldn't be a difference...
<bl3ssing> I'm here right with irss
<LjL> heh
<bl3ssing> pretty nice irc interface ... 
<bl3ssing> I love it.
<LjL> bl3ssing: for text mode it's very nice, yes
<kkathman> LjL: yeah...see from this linux box I have icons to devices...to each of my other boxes, including my winbox
<LjL> bl3ssing: many people find that, once one gets used to do things in text mode, it becomes easier and faster than GUIs
<kkathman> LjL: but for some reason, when one of those machines reboots, I cant access it after it comes back up :(
<LjL> kkathman: hmm... what happens if you try accessing them using their IP, instead of their name?
<LjL> kkathman: like, //192.168.0.1/share instead of //ljlhead/share
<kkathman> lemme check
<kkathman> LjL: you are talking in a browser?
<LjL> kkathman: no, i'm thinking of the "mount" command
<LjL> kkathman: (or of "smb:/" from konqueror if you use that...)
<kkathman> ok lemme look at that
<kkathman> LjL: yeah that works fine
<kkathman> its just those icons get all messed up
<LjL> kkathman: then it's not a samba problem, but, i suspect, a NetBIOS problem (NetBIOS being the thing that gives names to machines on a LAN... but don't ask me too much about it, i know very little)
<LjL> kkathman: well, i think you know what you might try
<LjL> kkathman: edit /etc/hosts, and add the name of the server machine with its IP
<LjL> kkathman: that way, your computer should know the correct name even if it's not getting it from the NetBIOS
<kkathman> LjL: so if I have 3 boxes I put all of them there also?
<LjL> kkathman: yes
<verden01> hey what packages can i install with the backports repository enabled?
<LjL> verden01: you should check the list of packages directly on the repository via a browser
<LjL> verden01: i don't know of an easier way
<verden01> k
<ddds> hey, just wondering if anyone is interested in connecting to my laptop using KDE desktop sharing
<osh> I'm trying to configure a remote printer on this machine. It sort of "hangs" with a message about "Initializing manager". I'm running kcmshell to configure this.
<osh> Is this a known issue or does it just happen to me?
<thoreauputic> osh: it just happens to you ;)
<thoreauputic> (joking)
<Lord_Athur> hi
<douglas> Is there a bum equivalent for kde, I don't want to install all of the gnome libs
<sharket> hello
<xst> How do I change the default screen resolution systemwide in kubuntu?
<LjL> see /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> or do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xst> ljl: Hmm, the recofigurations ask me everything about framebuffers and autodetection of keyboards. Arent' there any simpler way to change the default resolution?
<LjL> yes, editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> i suppose the relevant KDE control panel could also do it, although i've always had more problems than anything else with that kind of things
#kubuntu 2005-12-04
<chromate> hello. i was wondering if there was a way to choose/change the default font file chosen for foreign languages?
<mth`MAW> gn8
<`Nomad> Hi all..  A friend of mine is selling the MB from his linux server..  So he needs to access his files which are on an ext2 or 3 partition, from, GULP!  Windows..  Is there a conversion that anyone knows about?  Cuz google don't I think
<`Nomad> He wants to plop the drive in a windows box..
<`Nomad> basically
<frank23> `Nomad: there is a windows ext driver that can give you read access out there but I don't know the name and have never used it
<splitta> can anyone get me unbanned from #ubuntu ?...promise not to misbehave
<`Nomad> frank:  I just found it, I searched for just "read ext2".  Looks interesting.. Read-only  
<`Nomad> as a temp solution it'll do :)
<frank23> `Nomad: great!
<ClayG> nice it works
<neoncode> Hey does the mozila firefox flash plugin requre any fonts? Because fonts won't display in flash files?
<neoncode> !hug
<ubotu> ubotu gives neoncode a hug.  There, there, is that better?
<_alex> anyone get japanese input to work in breezy?
<kairu0> hey all
<beemer> good evening all
<kairu0> beemer, 
<beemer> yes?
<kairu0> yo
<beemer> yo-yo ;-)
<kairu0> :P
<beemer> hey - know anything about getting usb wireless to setup at boot?
<kairu0> usb wireless? nope i have pcmcia wifi
<beemer> hrmm...did you have any issues with dhcp not giving it an address at boot?
<kairu0> well, when i set the timeout to 5 it didnt work
<kairu0> 10 seconds is enuf every time for me
<beemer> ahh - where's the timeout setting? maybe that's my problem - ndiswrapper loads, the card get's its essid and wep key but doesn't get the ip
<beemer> as soon as I boot I can "sudo dhclient wlan0" and it get's an address
<beemer> kairu0 - can you tell me where the timeout setting is?
<kairu0> beemer, if you havent defined it, then its 60
<beemer> nope - haven't defined it
<beemer> so then that's probably not it ...
<beemer> thanks tho :)
<kairu0> well it could be that your usb is coming up after your network daemon?
<beemer> hrmm...i don't think it is - i'll check
<kairu0> beemer, heres another thing to try
<kairu0> in /etc/rc2.d you should have a gdm file and a network file
<kairu0> change the number at the start of the networking file to match the gdm file
<beemer> boot log shows hotplug devices then network config
<beemer> ok
<kairu0> it might work
<kairu0> on the other hand theres the chance the kdm wont come up next time, so make sure that you can switch it back if you have to from the console
<beemer> i see a kdm file but not a network file at in that path
<beemer> in rc0.d i see...
<beemer> S35networking and K89hotplug-net
<kairu0> hmmm
<kairu0> damn 
<kairu0> well, if you search on ubuntuforums for laptop network timeout you can find someone who knows better than i
<beemer> ok
<beemer> thanks :)
<kairu0> np
<Drakeson> suppose that I have a formula in tex. what is the easiest way to make a png/gif/jpg/... file out of it?
<ccc> can i add a second panel under kde? if so, how?
<ccc> found it
<rgc> 'ello all
<jilocasin> 'ello all
<Hobbsee> hey
<jilocasin> Just got kubuntu installed and up and running, quick question for KDE folks, how do I make the fonts/icons/etc. smaller?  1280x1024 feels like 800x600
<jilocasin> Just got kubuntu installed and up and running, quick question for KDE folks, how do I make the fonts/icons/etc. smaller?  1280x1024 feels like 800x600
<Hobbsee> jilocasin: check in system settings
<jilocasin> Hobbsee: where would that be?
<Hobbsee> kmenu, system settings?
<jilocasin> Hobbsee: nevermind....
<Hobbsee> :)
<xst> How do I choose the default audio device? (I have two soundcards in the box) and the wrong device is currently selected as default output.
<rcmn> xst what apps 
<mosiac> i seem to be having an issue with my wireless card, i enable it but it instantly turns itself off anything i should try?
<nxv_> hi
<nxv_> here i cant find the identity settings in kopete. but at another pc today i saw there were identity setups in kopete. 
<nxv_> the other pc had an older version. have the identity infos moved somewhere else?
<Hobbsee> nxv_: it's new in kopete 0.11
<durt> if i apt-get kubuntu desktop, will kdm be run by default rather than gdm? what changes will happen? (im in regular ubuntu)
<bimberi> durt: when kdm is installed you'll be asked whether you want to keep using gdm or not
<nxv_> Hobbsee: what is new? the pc i saw it ran Kopete: 0.9.2 an here i have 0.10.4
<durt> ah - ok.
<Hobbsee> ah ok, that's odd
<Hobbsee> i've never run 0.9.2, but i've never seen that feature in 0.10.4, and i have in 0.11
<kkathman> I need to check for new versions of Kopete and Kontact
<nxv_> when will 0.11 come to breezy?
<kkathman> Kontact seems to be acting up lately
<jsubl2> riddell has been busy.. new kde stuff posted for dapper kubuntu64
<durt> what config file lets controls whether gdm or kdm is run?
<darkfile> hi all
<nxv_> or can i only get it by using backports
<darkfile> im new to kubuntu 
<nxv_> hi darkfile 
<darkfile> and already got my first problem ;-)
<kkathman> there are no problems, only opportunities for learning :)
<darkfile> amark wont build me this mp3 libary
<darkfile> i can play mp3s with it now and i can select which folders to search
<darkfile> but it only shows me the foldes, but no songs inside them
<darkfile> google didnt help me out 
<darkfile> (with it shows me folders i mean this list of artists)
<kkathman> Hobbsee might be able to help you out..I dont even use sound on my Linux box at all
<darkfile> hehe, always the first thing i try ;-)
<darkfile> directly after networking is up
<kkathman> lol networking is always 1st :)
<Hobbsee> nxv_: it's in kde 3.5, which there's an RC of, but it's not fully released
<Hobbsee> darkfile: ummm...
<darkfile> Hobbsee: for example i can see now that i got music from offspring
<darkfile> and in the very lower part you can see "339 songs / 39 artists"
<nxv_> Hobbsee: so will it come to breezy ? apt-cache search kde 3.5 doesnt schon anything
<darkfile> but there are only the folders :(
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> kde3.5 is, like, KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/dycgf
<Hobbsee> darkfile: you're on the "collection" tab?
<Grundlebug>  question here.  I'm trying to install wireless-ng drivers from source but I'm getting an error saying that the linux source code wasn't found in /usr/linux/src
<Grundlebug> Thing is, I've installed the source for my kernel, unzipped it and made a symbolic link to /usr/src/linux
<darkfile> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> switch to the files tab :P
<Hobbsee> see if that helps
<Grundlebug> do I need to be doing something differently to install the source from the tar file?
<darkfile> yes, that works
<darkfile> but i thought the collection would sort it for me and so?
<darkfile> not only show me the names of the interprets ;)
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure on that one
<nxv_> ubotu: thx for the url, can i securely install these packages. mean i had to do a clean reinstall because of using backports when switching from horay to breezy :)
<nxv_> ups i am already talking to a bot :)
<darkfile> i will try it with mysql instead, maybe that helps
<Hobbsee> nxv_: you should be able to install them without a problem
<darkfile> with mysql it works
<darkfile> if anyone complains about seeing no songs in the amarok collection tab, he should switch to mysql :-)
<Grundlebug> any help on the source install?
<darkfile> hey, and amarok is really cool, should have tried it before
<darkfile> already got my first album covered ;-)
<erix> hello
<erix> can i ask somthing ?
<kkathman> sure
<kkathman> go ahead
<erix> is there channel hir in philippines
<erix> ?
<erix> actually this is my first tym hir
<kkathman> Im not sure if there is or not
<erix> how can i registered hir?
<darkfile> erix: this could be somewhat difficult
<darkfile> maybe you should look at the homepage?
<WolfManz611> does the adept package manager update system files say if a bug is discovered in kubuntu?
<darkfile> hi WolfManz611 
<darkfile> you mean if you can hold your box up-to-date?
<WolfManz611> ya
<darkfile> yes, sure
<darkfile> first you should "fetch updates"
<darkfile> after that you can see which packets got updates in the lower part
<WolfManz611> like lastnight i noticed the 5.10 version of kbuntu had a big that wouldnt let me use he root password as in i would type it in and nothing would happend 
<WolfManz611> big = bug
<darkfile> there is no root password ;)
<darkfile> not in ubuntu
<WolfManz611> so i had to search sum bug database and in there was a fix 
<darkfile> you mean sudo for sure?
<WolfManz611> well su password you know the one you need to do the higher level stuff like the user manager
<darkfile> yes
<darkfile> as said, with "fetch updates" you will get a recent list of packages
<WolfManz611> well that was buuged so i downloaded a update that seemed to fix it could adept get that update as well?
<darkfile> after that you can look and decide for yourself which updates you want
<darkfile> or just let adept do it for you (full update)
<WolfManz611> i just updated everything lol there are no updates left 
<darkfile> maybe your bug was too new to make it into the stable branch?
<darkfile> the fix i mean ;)
<WolfManz611> ya i think that was the case. Alot of people had the issue though 
<darkfile> by the way
<nxv_> back with 3.5
<darkfile> while we are talking about bugs ;)
<darkfile> when u use amaroks collection function
<darkfile> can u see album and songs as well? or only the artists names
<nxv_> can i setup autocycling through wallpapers without adding any single file?
<WolfManz611> i have no idea i'm new to linux lol
<darkfile> wolf, had a bug with it today
<darkfile> oh, if you are new
<darkfile> be sure to enable the universal sources for packages in adept
<darkfile> so you can download mp3 support and so on
<darkfile> its not installed by default, because of patents
<WolfManz611> ya i just downloaded xmms and that tooks care of the mp3 support
<darkfile> WolfManz611: give amarok a try ;)
<darkfile> using it since today, and i think its great
<nxv_> amarok is amazing. i espacaly love the show lyrics option
<WolfManz611> i would except i wouldnt here anything lol i got two machines here and i'm on the other machine on TeamSpeak talking to a budy and the headphones are plugged into the windows machine where the teamspeak is 
<darkfile> nvx to your question with he cycle
<darkfile> thats easy
<darkfile> roation is directly under the option where you choose the wallpaper
<nxv_> how? i am just working on inserting it into ~/.kde/share/config$ vim kdesktoprc
<darkfile> no editor needed ;)
<nxv_> darkfile: right but i have to choose all the wallpapers first
<darkfile> lol
<nxv_> and i dont want to do it for every single file
<darkfile> okay write yourself a shell script :p
<nxv_> or am i wrong?
<darkfile> insert it into cron 
<WolfManz611> Drakfile do you have the exact name of the source i have should enabled for adept?
<darkfile> and so on ;)
<darkfile> wolf you only need to activate it in adept
<bsdboy> http://devil.mphknet.ca/~peter/gnoc/S5300008.JPG
<darkfile> adept -> manage repositorys
<WolfManz611> i'm in adept but there are a few options o sellect what one do i pic?
<nxv_> i would appreciate any easier way to do it
<darkfile> there are 2 greyed out entrys which have "universe" on the end
<darkfile> activate them
<darkfile> and apply
<WolfManz611> ok
<darkfile> after that fetch updates
<darkfile> and there you go ;-)
<WolfManz611> ok thanks got it 
<WolfManz611> i'm prett impressed with this kubunto distro i tried unbuntu first but couldnt really get uised to gnome 
<WolfManz611> i have always liked the look of KDE and when i seen the kde version of unbuntu i had to try it. 
<WolfManz611> I like the fact it hardly comes with anything as well 
<WolfManz611> i had mepis before this and it was loaded right up with stuff 
<bsdboy> I use Kubuntu, my boss uses Ubunut.
<bsdboy> He greats me in the morning with "Hello KED user"
<bsdboy> KDE*
<WolfManz611> lol
<nxv_> is there kde support for the autoupdate anouncer?
<nxv_> i mean the little popup that occures when new updates are available and leads one through the installation steps?
<darkfile> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/18893031/
<darkfile> my new background ;)
<darkfile> nxv_: no idea
<libben> what do i type to check my cpu's temp? i have lm-sensors installed
<nxv_> this would be the last step before installing kubuntu to a linux newbie in my eyes
<darkfile> libben: try with acpi
<darkfile> go to /proc/acp/thermal_zone
<crimsun> acpi -t
<darkfile> there you can find the sensor
<darkfile> and than write "cat filename_of_sensor"
<darkfile> @fra-nbk001:/proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM$ cat temperature
<darkfile> temperature:             40 C
<crimsun> ''acpi -t'' does that
<darkfile> ok, thats easier ;)
<libben> no device found bla blah =)(
<darkfile> no acpi support?
<darkfile> try to go to /proc/acpi/
<darkfile> and have a look what you can find there
<libben> well. i have some other folders
<libben> but in them i dont find any usefull information
<darkfile> you can cat most of the files
<darkfile> cat filename
<darkfile> to see what they provide
<libben> allready done that
<libben> and no help
<libben> im looking in ksensors just now
<libben> program that is
<darkfile> if your acpi doesnt work as expected try google
<libben> idle 75.5 || sys 7.6 || nice 0.0 || user || 19
<darkfile> for sure, other people hat the same problem before
<WolfManz611> power to the penguin lol
<cduran> #channel monterrey
<cduran> how can i log to a new channel
<cduran> what is the command that i need to enter
<cduran> can anybody help me
<regeya> rofflecopters.
<regeya>  /join #monterrey
<equilibriusmind7> hello
<cduran> thanks :)
<drumline> damned installer halted at 48%
<WolfManz611> cd bad?
<drumline> dunno... It's installed correctly on the box I'm using now.
<robotgeek> does amarok play flac? i sure hope it does!
<SatanGolga> robotgeek: i got the wifi running :)
<robotgeek> SatanGolga: what did you use?
<robotgeek> SatanGolga: more importantly, did you update the wireless wiki?
<SatanGolga> hmm, no, i used WPC54G_driver_utility_v3.1%2C0.zip with ndiswrapper and it went active and onlien ^^
<robotgeek> SatanGolga: would you be kind enough to update the wiki?
<SatanGolga> sure, soon on my way to school though
<sampan> hrmmm, i just added mtr (traceroute util) via apt-get and it "removed ubuntu-standard" (along with mtr-tiny) ... is this something I should worry about?
<WolfManz611> why would using adpet make your drive icons dissapear from the desktop?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hey Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> your with bigpond :O evil!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yes, my bigpond - parents choice, not mine
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. i tell my parents what we go with ;)
<Hobbsee> i wish
<Hobbsee> nah, it's cable here at the moment, which leaves us with few optoins
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs internode
<Hobbsee> ehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, oh
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
* Kamping_Kaiser has rsi
<Hobbsee> nasty rsi
<WolfManz611> why would using adept make your drive icons dissapear from the desktop?
<robotgeek> does amarok play .flac?
<robotgeek> yes it does, robotgeek 
<sampan> talking to yourself is one of the signs of impending madness ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<robotgeek> sampan: i'm excluded, i'm half human, half robot
<sampan> lol one half talking to the other half -- i get it ;)
<chakie_work> if you are suffering from schizofrenia it's good if the different personalities have different skill sets :)
* robotgeek thinks this was funny. maybe someone should put it in at the quotes page. i'm too tired
<raphink> now wazza ???
<raphink>  $ konqueror
<raphink> ASSERT: "!icon.isEmpty()" in /root/kdebase/kdebase-3.5-rc1/./libkonq/konq_pixmapprovider.cc (79)
<raphink> it worked fine yesterday !!
<Kamping_Kaiser> did you run knoq with sudo?
<raphink> nope
<raphink> thats weird
<raphink> and kopete won't connect anymore either
<raphink> there's something weird with my KDE ... :s
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S
<raphink> I'll take this occasion to switch to dapper again
<raphink> lol
<raphink> can't be worse than konq not working
<_admin> whats the command to run files with bittorrent?
<raphink> capiCrimm: btdownload for ex
<raphink> or 
<raphink> btdownloadgui
<raphink> 773 packages to upgrade ;)
<raphink> kontact won't work either .... :s
<aftertaf> the kubuntu live cd doesnt find my harddrive....
<aftertaf> cant load ide-genric module.
<b0nn> hey all
<b0nn> Ive just installed kubuntu
<aftertaf> nice one :)
<b0nn> and trying to run anything that requires root priviledges from the run command on the start menu is giving me the 'incorrect password please try again' run around :)
<aftertaf> b0nn: use sudo and YOUR password
<b0nn> er.. theres no option .. its trying to run as root
<b0nn> Ive set roots password
<aftertaf> b0nn: open a terminal and use sudo
<b0nn> tried that, tried my users password, and tried blank
<aftertaf> b0nn: you set a root passwrd?     sure? try su -   in a terminal and put roots password, does it work?
<Delvien>  is there an equivalent to KDE-apps.org for gnome???
<aftertaf> dunno....
<aftertaf> gnome site? any links there?
<b0nn> ok.. why do I have to run it from a term?
<aftertaf> b0nn: the run command cant ask you for a sudo password.
<aftertaf> b0nn: dont run as root in x, run with sudo
<b0nn> yeah.. it asks for roots password
<aftertaf> b0nn: what are you wanting to run?
<b0nn> kynaptic
<aftertaf> argh.
<aftertaf> b0nn: use adept
<b0nn> that wants root password as well
<aftertaf> nope, put your own.....
<aftertaf> its the sudo wrapper
<b0nn> SOB!
<aftertaf> lol
<b0nn> it worked that time :\
<sampan> lol
<aftertaf> its not the root pw it wants, its your own!
<b0nn> I didnt click :\
<aftertaf> but the sudo gfx wrapper is a bit dicky sometimes.
<b0nn> Im not sure if I like all this sudo
<sampan> if you give it a chance, you'll like it
<aftertaf> b0nn: hehe, but its a safety net...
<b0nn> Ive been using Linux & *BSD's for 5 years
<b0nn> Ive gotten used to not liking sudo
<aftertaf> b0nn: yeah.... but its a good habit to relearn.. i did too.....
<b0nn> heh.. its too late in the eveing for a flame war on the pros/cons of sude :)
<b0nn> s/e$/o
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> there is debate about it even among longtime ubuntu users
<aftertaf> but being for 1st timers too..... its a good thing.
<dg> hi all!
<aftertaf> and us 'hardcore' users can sudo or su -
<b0nn> how do I get Kaffeine to play mp3's?
<b0nn> I see a few mp3 librarys in the default install
<aftertaf> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<aftertaf> b0nn: ^^^
<aftertaf> legal issues
<dg> I have problem with VPN client in Kubuntu,i have configured this client and connected to vpn,the problem is i send huge amount of data but recieving nothing? ANY IDEA?
<b0nn> yeah.. mp3 is proprietory
* raphink is stuck in console
<mornfall> wibble
<aftertaf> lol raphink :)
<aftertaf> mornfall: hi!
<raphink> don't switch to dapper if you have an ATI with fglrx
<raphink> X doesn't work with it (yet)
<aftertaf> raphink: i use nv right now too
<mornfall> you can always use "ati"
<raphink> good for you
<aftertaf> mornfall: debtags is borked, so no adept in dapper
<raphink> mornfall: yeah I just have to reset my xorg.con
<mornfall> aftertaf: tell me something i didn't know ;p
<raphink> conf
<aftertaf> lo
<aftertaf> l
<raphink> I'm trying to compile the fglrx package right now
<raphink> see if that helps
<mornfall> diablo-d3 was bitching about it in #kubuntu-devel yesterday
<aftertaf> i imagine
<raphink> yeah
<raphink> compilation failed :p
<mornfall> you'll get adept 1.88 in few (2?) weeks anyway
<aftertaf> a lot of kde borked in dapper right now
<aftertaf> yeah :)
<aftertaf> .88?
<mornfall> that is, if i move my ass in some direction :)
<mornfall> aftertaf: first alpha in the 2.0 run
<aftertaf> hehe
<mornfall> alpha translates to "not feature complete" in this case
<aftertaf> lol
<mornfall> it may even crash less than 1.0 :P
<aftertaf> quit chatting, get coding !!! :)
<mornfall> bah :p
<mornfall> i'm coding java right now anyway
<raphink> quit chatting, get fixing on my side ;)
<mornfall> it sucks but needs to be done
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> raphink: use ati for now.
<raphink> yeah I guess I'll do that 
<aftertaf> kde 3.5 final not yet out either?
<mornfall> guess i'll play some music
<aftertaf> raphink: i'm waiting, such is the joys of dapper :)
<mornfall> In Flames - F(R)iend (on Soundtrack to Your Escape)
<raphink> pfiew
<raphink> X launched
<raphink> with startx, since kdm can't be installed
<mornfall> raphink: wow, it didn't even hurt that bad (did it?)
<raphink> nor can kubuntu-desktop
<mornfall> and i complain about sid huh? :)
<aftertaf> lol
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> ;)
<aftertaf> sid has to be always broken
<aftertaf> otherwise the fun goes out of it
<raphink> heh ;)
<mornfall> it's like the magic smoke
<raphink> hehe
<mornfall> wobble?
<raphink> mornfall: apt-build is much more advanced than my script but there are things it still can't do and mine can
<Hobbsee> hey aftertaf 
<aftertaf> hi here too Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<mornfall> raphink: right, that's why you should extend it ;-)
<raphink> mornfall: yeah I've got a different approach than apt-build with the same goal
<raphink> so it can be complementary in a way
<aftertaf> calmement :)
<Hobbsee> how do i find out what packages are inside a particular package file?
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> get the source and look inside debian/
<raphink> hehe
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<l3m> apt-file 
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~/Desktop/mozilla$ apt-file kde-devel
<Hobbsee> bash: apt-file: command not found
<aftertaf> apt-src
<aftertaf> i'm gone, stuff to do.... interview this afternoon :)
<Hobbsee> command not found
<aftertaf> open adept and look at the other apt packages
<Hobbsee> ah...i'll try that
<aftertaf> ;)
<aftertaf> cu all later...
<raphink> Riddell: why does kdm depend on kubuntu-default-settings ?
<raphink> I had to remove this dependency and compile again
<raphink> s/compile/build the package/
<mornfall> raphink: because kdm is evil :)
<raphink> mornfall: no really, I don't think kdm should depend on kubuntu
<raphink> no kde stuff should depend on kubuntu imo (if I might give my opinion on it)
<raphink> but kubuntu surely has to depend on kde stuff
<raphink> the result of this is that I can't install kdm since there is a pb with kubuntu-default-settings package
<raphink> and this is not normal
<raphink> the fact that all dependencies in kubuntu are not met yet shouldn't prevent me from installing parts
<raphink> don't you think?
<mornfall> should i? :)
<raphink> see
<mornfall> it's sort of obvious, hmm? :)
<raphink> kdm depends on kubuntu-default-settings, which depends on adept and amarok and many more
<mornfall> that's still wrong
<raphink> so implicitely, kdm depends on .... amarok and adept ... !!
<raphink> there's a pb there
<mornfall> kubuntu-default-settings shouldn't depend on anything much
<mornfall> kubuntu-desktop should bring in all this stuff
<raphink> it's the wrong way round
<raphink> sure
<mornfall> and nothing of individual components should need the -settings package
<raphink> but kdm shouldn't depend on it
<raphink> rather kubuntu-* might depend on kdm
<raphink> but not the other way round
<mornfall> raphink: i'd suggest you beat Riddell until that's fixed ;-)
<raphink> so I removed it in kdebase*/debian/control in the kdm settings and am building the package again to see
<raphink> and I'll bug Riddell ;)
<mornfall> (poor guy... he could pick a less stressful job..).
<raphink> yes ;)
<raphink> all the more that I already bug him a lot about my packages to be reviewed
<raphink> anyway
<mornfall> it's all fine as long as you don't bug me
<mornfall> =)
<raphink> I'll bb
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> if you see Riddell around, you can tell him ;)
<mornfall> In Flames - Cloud Connected
<neoncode> GCC
<neoncode> opps
<neoncode> sorry wrong chanel, I was talking to ubotu
<Delvien> is there anyway to make KDE use a different directory for its desktop ?
<amu> Delvien: no, the linux standart is userbased, every user has his home-dir which is only writeable by himself, well what you can do is, you can link/mount the homedir ex. to /dev/ram, if the hole filesystem is ro  
<Delvien> amu :( im looking to use different folders from gnome to KDE for desktop , so i can use a different desktop (not the same icons / links ) on each DE
<amu> Delvien: the defaults of each desktop are located in different dirs /usr/share   
<Delvien> amu o. because im looking at my desktop in gnome atm and it shows a bunch of the stuff i have on KDE, if i delete these, will they be deleted in KDE?
<amu> Delvien: thats the wrong way
<amu> in the .desktop files there is a definition shownonkde, shownongnome 
<amu> the files still exist, but they are not displayed in your menues, whatever 
<Delvien> amu o , where do i edit these .desktop files to shownonkde?
<dg> t
<amu>  /usr/share/applications 
<amu> ex.
<Delvien> kk thanks bro
<amu> Delvien: a good example is kcontrol.desktop 
<amu> Delvien: please referer to xorgs .desktop standard, you have there different options, in those .desktop are defined, if they where shown on kde or gnome on not 
<amu> s/on/or 
<xst> How do I select the default sound card to be used?
<ddds> anyone interested in connecting to my KDE desktop to configure dhcp
<Kamping_Kaiser> ddds: what's wrong?
<dmlinux> hey amo where can i find that configuration file for shownonkde again, sorry hehe my konversation got shut down before i got a chance to get to  it
<^rob^> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<^rob^> i am looking for a program to grab video from a bttv card - with gui - anyone know something?
<^rob^> i want to grab from composite 1
<Kamping_Kaiser> try kino
<^rob^> it is not working with composite
<^rob^> only with digital cams
<^rob^> i have an old vcr
<^rob^> and i try to grab it so
<^rob^> video->bttvcard
<Riddell> raphink: it depends on kubuntu-default-settings for the kdm theme
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, i know the deal, I'm trying to find something that works as well ^rob^ ;)
<^rob^> Kamping_Kaiser: damn - noone used to make a tool to do that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dunno, i havent had much time to try and hack stuff and make it work I'm afriad, it was a case of 'kino wont do it, oh well'
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'move on and do work'
<^rob^> i've seen lots of tools - the text one has no gui - i have no control of what am i grabbing, the gui ones has no /dev/video0 settings.
<Kamping_Kaiser> the text ones any good? 
<^rob^> i haven't managed to make it work on input 1 - all goes on tv
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
<^rob^> lavtrans for example
<^rob^> :)
<^rob^> or mencoder
<Kamping_Kaiser> havent tried mencoder, think it's installed though
<^rob^> how can i make mplayer to play what's on /dev/video0 ?
<_kazu> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<_kazu> i attempt to upgrade to the last kde 3.5 version, but it don't want to upgrade kde-base, any idea ?
<^rob^> _kazu: you can't
<Kamping_Kaiser> _kazu: that's ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> afaik
<Tm_T> I don't understand
<Tm_T> "I wan't to upgrade kde but not kde-base"
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tm_T: "but it dont"
<Kamping_Kaiser> smart upgrade has desised to hold back KDE-base
<Tm_T> :p
<CyberMad> what is the shortcut key to return to XWindow from konsole?
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> smart =)
<_kazu> thaht's ok  u mean that it's  normal and the depandancies wil be solved ater ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> _kazu: yes. we hope :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> CyberMad: ctrl+alt+f7
<CyberMad> okay thx.. :)
<_kazu> ok Kamping_Kaiser :p the date to the final version is supposed to be oday isn't it ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _kazu: yes, but that wont be in packages yet
<_kazu> ok thks Kamping_Kaiser  hum the depots to use is : kubuntu.org/packages/kde3.5 breezy main ?
<_kazu> ( just to check if i'm doing right :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't know. don't use it ;)
<_kazu> ok will use the rc2 so  ;)
<Hobbsee> _kazu: say what?
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> I heard kde3.5 is KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/dycgf
<_kazu> ok thks
<Hobbsee> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc2 breezy main
<Hobbsee> _kazu: is the rc2 link
<_kazu> ok ;)
<Hobbsee> and you can try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Hobbsee> and see what it gives you
<Kamping_Kaiser> update
<_kazu> yes no worry 
<_kazu> it's actually upgrade
<_kazu> i just miss the kde-base package
<_kazu> but it 'll comme later according to u
<_kazu> thks a lot
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install kde-base
<_kazu> Hobbsee: i tried that but there is a lot of dependancies broken 
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's actualy, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get whatever
<Hobbsee> post the dependancy errors to pastebin?
<_kazu> k
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure which one this is...
<_kazu> Hobbsee: i just pastebin in
<Hobbsee> link?
<_kazu> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/442105
<Hobbsee> hmmm - is that with the rc1, or rc2 in your sources.list?
<_kazu> rc2
<Hobbsee> have you run a sudo apt-get update?
<_kazu> yes
<Hobbsee> ok, just checking :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> _kazu: can we see your whole sources list?
<Hobbsee> what does a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade show?
<Hobbsee> paste the result to pastebin
<_kazu> ok
<Delvien> anyone know how to change default file browser in gnome?
<Hobbsee> you might want to ask that in #ubuntu :P
<_kazu> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/442107
<Hobbsee> yeah, i thought that might be the problem
<_kazu> Hobbsee: what might be the problem ?
<Hobbsee> _kazu: you on i386 or amd64?
<_kazu> 386
<Hobbsee> yeah, ok, thought so - didnt think there were amd64 packages
<Kamping_Kaiser> _kazu: remove the spaces from the start of your sources list lines
<Kamping_Kaiser> before the 'deb http' bit
<_kazu> ok Kamping_Kaiser  i will try that
<_kazu> i 've the same problem :) i don't think the spaces were changing anything but in all cases they should'nt be there so thks to make me remove them
<morrow> Known Problems with Kubuntu's KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 2 Packages 
<morrow> aha... seems like another RC is coming?
<Kamping_Kaiser> morrow: released final today
<Hobbsee> morrow: it's here now, it just wasnt announced...
<morrow> ok.. lets see if the kmail bug has disappeared
<_kazu> question, am i the only one with the kde-base package which don't wn't to upgrade or is it normal ?
<Hobbsee> _kazu: i had that problem a while ago
<_kazu> ok but it seems that a few apps are still in 3.4.3
<Hobbsee> yes, that's probably due to the kdebase not upgrading...
<_kazu> i was thinking that the message eror was telling the opposite: kde-base doesn't want to upgrade because of these few apps which are in 3.43 when i am ding apt-cache policy on the
<_kazu> ok i have put the rc1 in sources.list and it seems ok now
<Hobbsee> did you take out rc2?
<_kazu> yes
<_kazu> seems to be a prob with rc2
<Hobbsee> i've gone straight from 3.4.3 to 3.5 rc2 without a problem
<Hobbsee> but i did have that error a while ago, in a previous install
<_kazu> ok
<Hobbsee> and it went away by itself
<_kazu> ok i am restarting kde to see the change : i come back
<MenZa`> I'm using Ubuntu with KDE and GNOME installed, but on KDE everything seems very big, despite I'm using 1600x1200. The text seems incredibly large - can this be helped?
<Hobbsee> MenZa`: you can change the font size in system settings...
<Hobbsee> is this all programs, or just gnome ones?
<MenZa`> All programs
<MenZa`> I got help in #KDE, thanks anyway :D
<kazu> i'm back
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb
<kazu> ok seems to works well
<kazu> for kontact, i have a problem : before i had a all in one window now it's a new windows per apps
<Delvien> anyone know how to get Gnome applets to run in KDE?
<kazu> hum Delvien  install gdesklets and it should be ok :) gtk apps are ported to kde and qt to gnome now :)
<Delvien> kazu well i want the battery monitor in gnome, on the systray of KDE
<_menza> Okay, the font seems to work now :) - can anyone tell me how to extract the music from my NTFS Windows drive to my Linux one?
<kazu> ah that i test it 5s
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> [mount]  the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Phazeman> people, any news about KDE 3.5 final ?
<Delvien> any luck kazu
<_menza> I'm getting an error saying "mount: special device /dev/hdal does not exist"
<_kazu> Delvien: do u had my last msg ?
<Delvien> _kazu all i see you say was ah that i test it 5s
<_kazu> Delvien:  sudo apt-get install power-manager
<_kazu> it was that :p
<_kazu> for kontact, i have a problem : before i had a all in one window now it's a new windows per apps : any ideas for that ?
<Delvien> sec , lemme go back to KDE
<Phazeman> people.. stupid question... i never found a logical answer for it but i will try here :-) when upgrading KDE, is it better to stop the running KDE (by stopping the DM) or it doesn't matter and you only have to restart the X server after the upgrade finish ?
<MenZa`> No help :\?
<robotgeek> Phazeman: you need to restart for the changes to take effect
<Hobbsee> Phazeman: well, it's probably logical to do a kde upgrade in a virtual terminal, and log out of x, but it seems to be fine to restart kdm once the upgrade is done - but not during the upgrade
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: hello
<MenZa`> I'm trying to mount my windows partition with help from http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#fg-windows-partitions - but I get the error "mount: special device /dev/hdal does not exist" - can anyone help me?
<Hobbsee> is it /dev/hda1 or /dev/hdal?
<Hobbsee> ie, did you stick in a lower case "L" rather than a 1?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Phazeman: if you install in the gui, then it will delete itself out undr you, so it will break if you try and keep using it
<MenZa`> Ah, Hobbsee 
<Kamping_Kaiser> you should upgrade then restart imiediately
<MenZa`> I did :P
<MenZa`> Thanks ;P
<Hobbsee> :P no problems
<Kamping_Kaiser> wd
<Delvien> _kazu installing now
<MenZa`> Hobbsee: : How do I view my partition then?
<MenZa`> in GUI if possible :S?
<Hobbsee> MenZa`: follow the rest of the guide?
<MenZa`> Just tells me how to unmount and to check disk space methinks
<MenZa`> Or wait
<Delvien> _kazu i dont see it anymore. how do i start the applet?
<MenZa`> Got it :)
<MenZa`> Thanks
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Delvien> _kazu you there?
<Hobbsee> Delvien: i'd try running the program name via alt+f2
<Delvien> hobbsee alt f2 doesnt do anything
<MenZa`> Hobbsee: could you tell mei f i should/should not demount my windows partition? what can happen if i leave it open?
<Hobbsee> run command...
<Hobbsee> MenZa`: did you mount it in /etc/fstab?
<kazu_> Sorry Delvien aol is stupid in london
<MenZa`> nope, /media/windows
<kazu_> are u here Delvien  ?
<Delvien> _kazu thats cool, i installed it and it shut off klaptop, but i dont have any batt monitor now
* MenZa` is playing ? Lift ? by Poets of the Fall on Signs of Life [amaroK] 
<MenZa`> huh
<MenZa`> why'd it do that
<MenZa`> I didnt really click anything :o
<andreas_> I'm running breezy now, should I expect alot of problems if I dist-upgrade to dapper?
<kazu_> lol Delvien sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager
<kazu_> and then Delvien alt+f2 and launch gnome-powe-manager
<Delvien> what does alt f2 do, does nothing for me
<kazu_> alt+f2 == kde menu execut a command
<Delvien> what the hell, now my volumn buttons dont work
<Delvien> kazu_ can i run it in terminal ? 
<kazu_> Delvien: yes u can just put  a & after
<Delvien> kazu_ ah not exactly the thing i was looking for...
<Delvien> kazu_ i want the one that is native to gnome. the one controlled by ACPI
<kazu_> hum ? explain exactly wha u are looking for
<kazu_> do u the it's name ?
<Delvien> Battery Charge monitor
<kazu_> Delvien:  just go to #ubuntu and ask for the name of the apps then in a terminal under kde just launch it ( if u can tell me the name of the apps )
<Delvien> thats the name , i just got out from under gnome
<kazu_> Delvien:  i mean the name of the package to launch
<MenZa`> Hobbsee: Humm, new problem
<Delvien> ah i will try
<Hobbsee> MenZa`: what is it?
<MenZa`> I downloaded the akode-mpeg and did killall artsd
<MenZa`> but I still can't play mp3s
<MenZa`> :O
<Hobbsee> !multimedia
<ubotu> I heard multimedia is for codecs,  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<MenZa`> tu
<Hobbsee> did you get the gstreamer stuff as well, then register it?
<MenZa`> ty*
<MenZa`> Negative, I didn't :S
<MenZa`> Didn't say anything about it in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/wiki/InstallingKDE/
<Hobbsee> i think you need the gstreamer plugins on gnome too...
<Delvien> i forgot how do i set my volume keys to work, 
<dennis_p> I've had success with mythtv guide so far but run into trouble at stage: http://www.abarbaccia.com/content/view/17/32/
<dennis_p> for example sudo apt-get install mysql-server or mythtv gave me the default option to run the database at localhost but i think i mistakingly typed another name. But i can't find that blue screen when I retrace my steps with dpkg-reconfigure or apt-get remove --purge.
<dennis_p> I want it to install with the localhost as default.
<MenZa`> Hobbsee: I installed gstreamer0.8-plugin, but I still can't play mp3s when I try loading then into amaroK (I did killall artsd)
<Hobbsee> try "artsd" in console then
<MenZa`> returns nothing
<Hobbsee> MenZa`: gst-register-0.8
<Hobbsee> yeah, it wont, but it needs to be run
<MenZa`> well, it removed my menza@Ubuntu :S
<MenZa`> hoold on
<MenZa`> ah
<MenZa`> added loads of plugins :)
<MenZa`> thanks :D
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> now does it work?
<morrow> hmmm kde 3.5 final has kubuntu packages :)
<MenZa`> gonna check :)
<Hobbsee> morrow: where was this?  i didnt see it
<Delvien> installing gnome screwed with my volume settings (my volume keys dont work with the kmixer system volume anymore) only with amaroK...
<morrow> Hobbsee: http://download.kde.org/download.php?url=stable/3.5 
* Hobbsee checks a different mirror, rather than the au ones which are 19 hours current
<Delvien> !checkinstall
<ubotu> I heard checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<morrow> well.. the files on the mirror are from the 24th
<Hobbsee> ah, i think that's rc2 isnt it?
<morrow> no idea... just saw the final announcement on golem.de :)
<dmlinux> ok have that stupid DECnet installed again when i was trying to install kbatt.. What is the command to go into a recovery from a Install CD?
<dmlinux>  anyone?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rescue
<dmlinux> thanks
<_root> hello guys
<angelo> can anyone help me ?
<dipnlik> angelo: if you make your question
<angelo> :)
<angelo> i have something like incorret kde prefix or something... in console, when i'm compiling some apps
<angelo> w8
<angelo> (im newbie)
<angelo> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed.
<angelo> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<angelo> this is it
<angelo> (i'm from poland)
<Riddell> ** KDE 3.5 released http://dot.kde.org/1133270759/ **
<l3m> is there a way to change the "mousegesture" button in opera?
<brosioz> hi
<brosioz> exist a versione of kubuntu live ?
<brosioz> in dvd?
<Kamping_Kaiser> live yes, not sure about dvd
<dipnlik> brosioz: the DVD version is live + install, IIRC
<brosioz> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/breezy/release/dvd/kubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<brosioz> this
<brosioz> perfect
<brosioz> thx
<Delvien> someone out there needs to create a BETTER battery monitor 
<Cr0w> hi
<Cr0w> is there anybody here ??? :D
<Cr0w> I've got a question
<Cr0w> Does anyone knows how to install 3D Acc for ATI Radeon Mobility 9700
<Cr0w> ????
<Kamping_Kaiser> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Cr0w> cheers :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> try the first link Cr0w :)
<Cr0w> arf but I have AMD64 :s
<Cr0w> and the first line specifies : no drivers for AMD64 :s
<Cr0w> :p
<Cr0w> I think I'll never find a solution for this fucking video card :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. owned
<Cr0w> arf :D
* Kamping_Kaiser sits smugly on 32bit cpu
<Cr0w> lol
<yannz> crow, but do you use an 64-bit operation system?
<Delvien> i wonder.. is it possible to run gnome-panel inside of KDE? just have it at the bottom or something?
<Cr0w> KUbuntu for amd64 :s
<yannz> cr0w,good guess is that you should be using kubuntu for i386 (or k7:) .. and be able to use their driver for i386.
<yannz> cr0w, only scientists need 64bit. gamers keep up with 32bit. the amd64 is good for both.. :)
<Cr0w> arf ... do I have to reinstall all ?? :p shit !!!! I wasted my time for days finding a wifi comptible distro (for my "LAPTOP" !!!! :s)
<Cr0w> I'm more a developper but I'd like to play a bit
<Cr0w> And does anybody knows where to find libmsn.c ????
<Cr0w> know
<Cr0w> :D
<Delvien> hehee im running Kpanel and Gnome panel in KDE . MWAHA
<MenZa`> lol
<MenZa`> hmm, I think my desktop sorta "crashed"
<MenZa`> I can't use it :<
<MenZa`> And I can't view my files
<MenZa`> The rest works, the toolbar, kmenu, everything
* MenZa` logs out
<MenZa`> !windows
<ubotu> well, windows is unnecessary, everything runs in Linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office or find an !alternative, or what you remove to make room for kubuntu
<MenZa`> !mountingwindowspartition
<ubotu> MenZa`: Syntax error in line 1
<MenZa`> :o
<BigKahuna> !superkaramba
<ubotu> SuperKaramba is a KDE application that allows you to create interactive eye-candy on your desktop. Official site: http://netdragon.sourceforge.net SK Themes: http://kdelook.org
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> is it possible to migrate kubuntu 5.10 to debian etch?
<Kiseonik> yay. Got kubuntu installed today.
<Kamping_Kaiser> DexterF: yes, but not wth ease
<DexterF> reinstall would be easier?
<Kamping_Kaiser> DexterF: *shrug* if your new yeh
<Kamping_Kaiser> Kiseonik: wd
<DexterF> well, cleaner anyway I guess
<Kiseonik> Now I need to figure out how to totally obliterate grub and framebuffer from my kubuntu install.
<DexterF> install lilo over grub?
<Kiseonik> :)
<Kiseonik> yeah, i'm booting from the floppy - didn't want kubuntu trashing my lilo
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<DexterF> flop...py... that's these little wobbly discs from the late sixties of the 20th century, right?
<raphink> Kiseonik: why didn't you install kubuntu with lilo if you want to keep it?
<raphink> DexterF: I think so
<raphink> haven't used one for about 10 years so I'm not sure
<raphink> i've seen people use some lately though
<Mitja> How to tell konsole to open a new window in bash?
<raphink> some people love old stuff you know ;)
<raphink> a new konsole window ?
<Mitja> raphink: yes
<raphink> a new shell tab ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> raphink: i have about 200 of the bastards here
<raphink> hmm using dcop I guess Mitja 
<Kamping_Kaiser> using some for floppy based linux installs
<Mitja> raphink: a new shell tab
<Kiseonik> I didn';t have a choice about whether to use grub or lilo, raphink.
<raphink> Mitja: look at the dcop commands for Konsole
<raphink> using kdcop for ex
<raphink> Kiseonik: if you want to have the choice, install kubuntu in expert mode
<raphink> grub is chosen by default because it's much better than lilo
<raphink> now if you want to use lilo, you can choose to use it while installing as expert ;)
<Kiseonik> ahh. Thanks :) I'm a kubuntu newbie.
* raphink thinks lilo is for floppy fans ;)
<raphink> (belongs to the past)
<berkes> hey, anyone here who knows some stuff about aspell/ispell in KDE
<berkes> ?
<raphink> why berkes ?
<berkes> I am having quite some trouble with aspell, but I cannot find a way to fix it, 
<Kiseonik> raphink, lol. lilo is awesome.
<berkes> i see a lot of "Unknown" langiuages in my dict. dropdown
<berkes> as well as a lot of non-working dictionaries
<raphink> Kiseonik: what's the use of a boot loader according to you Kiseonik ? to be good looking?
<raphink> Kiseonik: why do you think we use grub if lilo looks better ? ;) we're not stupid ;)
<berkes> non-working == i select 'em and it reverts to default
<Kiseonik> LOL
<Kiseonik> I thought people say that GRUB looks better!
<raphink> berkes: did you install the packages for them?
<berkes> raphink: aspell is installed
<raphink> Kiseonik: if you want to tune your grub, you can have it as nice as lilo
<raphink> but it's not the gola
<Kiseonik> nice as lilo??
<raphink> Kiseonik: I don't think anyone would pretend grub looks nicer than lilo
<berkes> raphink: but not ispell (still it shows up under kcontrol)
<raphink> cause it doesn't
<raphink> but it's much nicer becaues it's more powerful
<Kiseonik> grub has graphical themes and skins and stuff like that...
<Kiseonik> and lilo's powerfull too
<raphink> yes Kiseonik 
<raphink> Kiseonik: http://mirror.hamakor.org.il/archives/linux-il/05-2004/9672.html
<berkes> raphink: what packapges do you want to know about ? 
<raphink> did you try installing ispell packages berkes ?
<Kiseonik> interesting...
<berkes> raphink: i dont really want ispell :)
<raphink> ok
<berkes> i want aspell to work as expected. Aspell is supposed to be much better too
<goldmember> whenever i use hard-disk intensive programs like cp in my konsole, the whole system gets really slow, windows are hangig and not reacting for minutes; any idea how i could optimize that?
<gochoo> Hi all, I have some trouble with VPN client, i configures everything, it connected to server, and it sends huge amount of data but recieving nothing? I think there is something wrong with routing. ANY IDEA?
<Drakeson> oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! why don't you change the topic? (3.5 final)
<Kiseonik> :)
<berkes> raphink: why do you say tht I should install ispell?
<raphink> well I don't use aspell or ispell 
<raphink> just proposing ideas ;)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> too tired to have a look at it ;)
<berkes> nah, I am serious; :)
<berkes> does anyone know where kde and aspell sore all the dictionaries?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Happy KDE 3.5 Day!
<raphink> hahaha
<raphink> lol
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hey raphink. How goes it?
<raphink> fine
<raphink> spent a few hours setting my dapper 
<raphink> since upgrading broke some stuff
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Any luck?
<raphink> there are pbs with kde dependencies in dapper :s
<raphink> well sure
<raphink> I compiled some packages to install them
<raphink> amarok, kdm, and others
<raphink> otherwise there was no chance to install them
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Ouch. kdm must've taken a while
<goldmember> any ideas? i got dma enabled
<DocTomoe> Hi ... I am giving up: Where do I find the Package for getting quantas html documentation to work? I tried installing kdewebdeb-doc-html, but to no avail. This is Breezy with 3.5.0 final
<raphink> indeed Rogue_Jedi_X, kdm is generated by kdebase
<raphink> so it took a few hours to build
<raphink> I can't install quanta :(
<Kiseonik> uname shows kernel version 2.6.12-9-386, but Adept shows kernel-source-2.6.11 is avaliable.... where can I get the kubuntu-patched 2.6.12 source tree?
<raphink> it requires a build dependency that is not available in dapper yet
<jbueler> I need help getting my external hard drive working...any ideas?
<berkes> I have like 150 "dictionaries" when I spellcheck in kate. 
<berkes> its really p**sing me off
<raphink> :(
<raphink> ok I'll have a look berkes 
<Rogue_Jedi_X> kate has spell checking? I never used it, thought it was just another kwrite/kedit-like app
<DocTomoe> I think Dapper is yet to instable for use ... I am trying to make a living with my system, so instable distros are a bad thing ;)
<raphink> hehe
<Rogue_Jedi_X> http://www.kde.org/announcements/visualguide-3.5.php <- Does this page work properly for anyone?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> It may be getting hammered or it may be my connection
<DocTomoe> Rouge_Jedi_X: take a peek at slashdot ... kde has just been announced.
<DocTomoe> virtually thousands of ppl are trying to access this site this very second. No wonder it wont load ;)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Slashdot strikes again, huh?
<berkes> Rogue_Jedi_X: its down indeed
<raphink> no it's not down
<raphink> it's overcrowded
<raphink> takes hours to open but it does open
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: the page just finished loading, after 2 minutes
<DocTomoe> I remember when it all began ... used to be a regular slashdot fan (Rocky Horror Show songs singing again)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> DocTomoe: It's actually pretty useful, though some stories are just...dumb.
<Kiseonik> uname shows kernel version 2.6.12-9-386, but Adept shows kernel-source-2.6.11 is avaliable.... where can I get the kubuntu-patched 2.6.12 source tree?
<DocTomoe> Rouge: Have you heard of digg.com?
<tucoz>  Hi, I am experiencing sound-delay when playing flash-based video in kubuntu. E.g. video.google.com etc. Do you know if this is fixable?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> DocTomoe: Can't say I have, no.  What is it?
<Kiseonik> digg.com :D
<DocTomoe> Something like a mix betweegn del.icio.us and slashdot. pretty useful, imho
* Rogue_Jedi_X checks
<DocTomoe> has some kind of "voting"-System for stories. idiot stories are automagically filtered out.
<DocTomoe> try it
<Kiseonik> and there is diggnation podcast with kevin rose and double D
<tucoz> DocTomoe, and I also like the friendlier comments digg. Not the constant flame-war as for slashdot.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> DocTomoe: Nice.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Wow. Kopete gets webcam support in KDE 3.5. I don't have on myself, but still.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> *one
<tucoz> Do you know if there is some kind of sound buffer that might be tuneable, so that the sound isn't lagging when playing flash-based movies in firefox for instance?
<Kiseonik> So, where can I get the source code for the kubuntu kernel?
<BlankC> Kiseonik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Oh, yeah. raphink, your demerge tool has some dependency issues, I think
<raphink> what is it Rogue_Jedi_X ?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Tried to install kaffeine, but it forgot to drag kaffeine-xine and kaffeine-gstreamer along for the ride
<Kiseonik> Thanks
<Kiseonik> so i presume it's linux-tree-2.6.12
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: ?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: Remember when you gave me that app you wrote, demerge?
<raphink> mhm
<raphink> sure I remember
<raphink> what is there with it ?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: Well, since I had a broken kaffeine package, I removed everything kaffeine related from my puter and tried to demerge it
<raphink> mhm
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: It compiled just fine, but it didn't install the backends for it
<raphink> what did it say?
<raphink> can you paste it to me in a pastebin?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> um... I kinda shut my puter off in the morning, sorry x_x
<raphink> haha ok
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'll try it again and paste it into a file, if that's okay
<raphink> well I guess I know why
<raphink> it must be linked to the stuff I corrected lately
<raphink> but I have yet to find a way to set that stuff
<raphink> the thing is that
<raphink> some source packages create several binary packages
<raphink> for example, kdebase creates about 20 .deb
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Oh, like something and something-dev?
<raphink> so for example if you try to demerge kdm
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: no, that's for libs
<raphink> hmm well yes in a way
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Oh, sorry. Keep going
<raphink> in the sense that a library source packages creates at least two packages, with the -dev
<raphink> so you're right on this
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I see your point. That may be just a WEE bit troublesome
<raphink> yep
<raphink> I changed little thing that sets it right most of the time
<sorush20> guys how do I install flash for konqueror
<raphink> sorush20: you isntall it in firefox first
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: That's awesome. So it's like 0.2 now? :)
<raphink> then go to konqueror config and adds firefox libs to konqueror
<raphink> I'll give it to you Rogue_Jedi_X 
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: you could try with apt-build too
<raphink> apt-build has another approch to it
<berkes> sorush20: and if you do not have FF, you can install it directly, lemme hunt for the howto
<raphink> it's much more mature, too ;)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: Yeah, but some apps aren't so much mature as they are senile :P
<raphink> hahaha
<raphink> that's a point
<sorush20> the kubuntu people are so much more help full.
<raphink> apt-build is more complete
<raphink> but it fails sometimes where demerge doesn't fail for some reasons
<sorush20> I want to use konqueror because I just want to change all the time.
<raphink> and I don't think what demerge does could be easily brought into apt-build
<sorush20> Once the extensions for konqueror get going as big as firefox then konqueror is better than firefox
<seth_k|lappy> I can't use Konqueror b/c it can't use bookmarklets (JS bookmarks)
<seth_k|lappy> and I rely on them too heavily
<berkes> sorush20: you can install it from the macromedia site
<berkes> seth_k|lappy: YOU CAN
<berkes> sorry caps
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I'm just waiting for the gecko engine to be implemented into Konqueror
<berkes> they are callled minitools
<berkes> and yhe KHTLM engine is much better then gecko
<berkes> sorush20: http://freebsd.kde.org/howtos/konqueror-flash.php
<Rogue_Jedi_X> berkes: It is?
<seth_k|lappy> berkes, they don't work for me, what voodoo do I need?
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: I'll just make a short CHANGELOG really quick ;)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: Sure, no rush
<berkes> Rogue_Jedi_X: yup. It passed the acid2 test, it has better suppotr for css3 and better support (by now) for ugly IE page hacks
<berkes> sorush http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux&P3_Browser_Version=Netscape4
<berkes> seth_k|lappy: do you have the konq plugins installed?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> berkes: Did not know that. What's acid2, by the way?
<seth_k|lappy> Rogue_Jedi_X, http://www.webstandards.org/act/acid2/
<seth_k|lappy> berkes, erm
<Kiseonik> back to slackware. bye and thanks :)
<berkes> Rogue_Jedi_X: its a test, when the browser passes it, it is fully standard compliant
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Spiffy
<berkes> konq is the second (after safari) to pass that (in kde 3.5)
<berkes> and most of all, html is much faster then gecko, so they say
<seth_k|lappy> berkes, looks like I have konq-plugins installed, yes
<berkes> seth_k|lappy: then visit "settings" >> plugins 
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Speaking of which (kde 3.5), any idea how to start my puter without starting kdm?
<berkes> there you find two tabs, one is called "Hulpmiddelen" here, duno the english one :)
<seth_k|lappy> hehe
<seth_k|lappy> Scan | Plugins
<berkes> seth_k|lappy: no, not the the general settigns
<seth_k|lappy> oh
<berkes> teh one above that
<berkes> settings >> Fo Bar PLuings
<seth_k|lappy> ah, they're called Extensions here
<seth_k|lappy> mini-tools, yeah, there it is
<berkes> yea, choose that one
<berkes> check that one, its the konq ersion of what you want :)
<raphink> I'm surprised grubconf is not in ubuntu... I'll have to add it ;)
<raphink>  it's so great a tool
<mornfall> grubconf? what is that good for
<berkes> seth_k|lappy: it needs some brushin, but minitools work. 
<mornfall> when we have update-grub...
<seth_k|lappy> cheers berkes 
<raphink> mornfall: how do you deal with splashimages with update-grub ?
<mornfall> splashimages? oh my
<berkes> seth_k|lappy: one hint: do not import your huge tree of bookmarklets at once. 
<mornfall> raphink: i don't reboot ;-)
<raphink> haha
<raphink> ok
<mornfall> raphink: only for kernel updates or power outage
<berkes> seth_k|lappy: 'cause the minitools do not have hierarchy. 
<seth_k|lappy> mmkay
<raphink> mornfall: kubuntu is a desktop distro, with many newbies who don't understand why we use grub while lilo looks nicer
<raphink> it could be nice to have nice splashimages to propose them for grub
<berkes> so basically it present you one huge list of em ;/
<raphink> creating a grub splash shouldn't be so long ;)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> There are some nice Kubuntu-specific grub splash images on kde-look.org
<sorush20> any data recovery software around I messed up my partitions, I made a new partition from free space but my original full part of the old partition has become empty?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> That's where I got mine, in fact
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: hot from the oven
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: Sweet! Will try out
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Anyone know of an app that doesn't compile long?
<raphink> Rogue_Jedi_X: then there could be a kubuntu-grub-splashimages package in universe
<Rogue_Jedi_X> kvirc was a bad idea
<raphink> that could be nice
<raphink> haha
<mornfall> raphink: newbies need better things to care about than prettiness of the 2-3 second boot prompt
<raphink> mornfall: some do mind :p
<Rogue_Jedi_X> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31630 <- I use this one
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Though there are others
<mornfall> raphink: so those who mind should fix
<mornfall> easy as that =)
<raphink> pff
<raphink> I'm surprised you're not using LFS mornfall ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> raphink: tallented people don't have to be machochists
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<raphink> Kamping_Kaiser: sorry?
<Kamping_Kaiser> (02:27:39) raphink: I'm surprised you're not using LFS mornfall 
<raphink> so ?
<raphink> what's wrong with LFS?
<mornfall> raphink: it's about 800% more work than neccessary
<raphink> I just say people who think things have to be fixed by the users should use LFS ;)
<raphink> mornfall: for you maybe ;)
<mornfall> raphink: i didn't say users, i said those who mind
<raphink> mornfall: there are grub splashimages existing for ubuntu
<raphink> I'll just grab them, make a package out of them
<raphink> that'll take 1 hour or so
<neoncode> Hey does flashplayer for linux (the "offical" one) need any fonts to work properly? Fonts won't display....
<termleech> i just added the kde 3.5 repo to my kubuntu installation, i was wondering how to upgrade to kde 3.5?
<mornfall> so it's you who minds and who will fix it :-) so i was right anyway
<raphink> termleech: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<termleech> raphink: thank you
<jjesse> sudo apt-get update first
<bl3ssing> Good Day people
<bl3ssing> ho'wre you doing ?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Blessings to you, child
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi bl3ssing
<neoncode> bl3ssing: Not too good, as no one wants to help me. T_T
<MenZa`> !ubuntu
<ubotu> I heard ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<_root> hi all
<MenZa`> !mount
<ubotu> well, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<MenZa`> :p
<neoncode> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Rogue_Jedi_X> How does one install a KDE update? Something tells me that kdm should not be running when doing so
<Kamping_Kaiser> Rogue_Jedi_X: it can, jut restart striat after
<Rogue_Jedi_X> ubotu: I thought Kubuntu was Ubuntu-Gnome+KDE
<ubotu> Rogue_Jedi_X: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<raphink> does that work better Rogue_Jedi_X ?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Kamping_Kaiser: Oh, that's cool then. Thanks for the info
<_root> i have LCD display which supports 1280x1024 resolution, but in my display option highest resolution to choose is 1024x768. in xorg.conf file my display is recognized as just "generic".
<_root> i coudnt find driver for my display
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: So far so good. Tried something reasonable this time. ktuberling
<Kamping_Kaiser> Rogue_Jedi_X: yes, it's -Gnome
<raphink> ok
<_root> is there any way to solve this problem?
<neoncode> sometimes virtual desktops can be a curse If you carn't rember what is open where doing what...
<Kamping_Kaiser> _root: don't brows as root, and as for your question, when you dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, select 'medium' toward the end, and select the res yhou want
<newbie_> If I'll have some errors on my kubuntu ... what should I do? reinstall the kubuntu? :(
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Errors on kubuntu? Heavens!
<neoncode> difine errors
<_root> kamping_Kaiser, thanks
<bl3ssing> when I'm trying to modify something in System Seetings, it will appear a window saying that one error occured ....
<bl3ssing> :-(
<Kamping_Kaiser> bl3ssing: 'erroers'?
<bl3ssing> and ... another one ...
<kkathman> bl3ssing: its a bit difficult for us to help, when you arent specific :)
<bl3ssing> when I'm using the Adept ... if I'll press install/keep ... for some times ... than ... Adept it will crash and ... it will not consider my new functions I've said to it to do ... it will just blocke so that I won't be able of seeing what it is doing ... 
<Kamping_Kaiser> bl3ssing: what if you use apt
<mornfall> bl3ssing: bug#? backtrace? how to reprocude?
<mornfall> reproduce*
<bl3ssing> kkathman: a huge problem is this one: I'm trying to make a new folder on my desktop. When I want to look on it, it  appears the Open With Window; why? I didn't ask for any Open with window, but for opening the contained information of the new folder I've created ... 
<kkathman> bl3ssing: you need to pin the applications you have updated or modified first.
<bl3ssing> apt ... is this Apdet? 
<bl3ssing> what you mean kkathman; sorry bro ... I don't understand (you know I'm a newbie ... but .. on my way of becoming the best one. :-)) LOL ...)
<regeya> bl3ssing, 'apt' is the command-line package management system.  Adept is a graphical client.
<Kamping_Kaiser> bl3ssing: apt- is how you work with packages in a terminal
<regeya> !apt
<ubotu> apt is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: Success!
<raphink> good :)
<kkathman> bl3ssing: open your /etc/apt/preferences file, then pin each application you have changed (i.e. want to keep)
<kkathman> bl3ssing: that will permanently keep them
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: i think under the circumstances, he can probably aford to lose them....
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: In the end, I opted for megahal since ktuberling would do a recompile of the entire kdegames package
<raphink> I'm packaging some grubsplashimages if you want to try Rogue_Jedi_X 
<raphink> hehe ok
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: Sure. Random ones or Kubuntu-specific?
<raphink> kubuntu-specific
<Kamping_Kaiser> bl3ssing: can you open konsole?
<raphink> there is already a package named grub-splashimages for general ones
<Kamping_Kaiser> untill that quick change thying it was alt+f2, not sure now
<raphink> so I'm making a kubuntu-grub-splashimages one that just adds kubuntu specific ones
<gise> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi gise
<gise> hi
<Rogue_Jedi_X> raphink: That's cool. I was actually looking at the grubsplashimages package the other day. Having a Gentoo splash screen just ain't right
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> ok I didn't finish the copyright part but I'll send you the first package
<gise> some body talk
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Well, my net is about to get axed. See ya
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I'm gonna try some stuff
<raphink> bye for now
<kkathman> bl3ssing: im not sure I understand your question on the folders on your desktop.
<gise> como se configura el sonido en ubuntu
<jbueler> umm i am really new at this and was wondering what it would take to get an external Usb hard drive to be mounted and available?
<kkathman> gise Ingles, por favor
<MenZa`> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<MenZa`> :P
<jjesse> jbueler: did you just try and plug it in?
<jbueler> yeah
<gise> ok tank you
<MenZa`> np
<kkathman> jbueler:  you'll need to create a mountpoint for it in /media  then mount it using the mount command
<bl3ssing> ok kkathman; I'll try to explain in a better way ... :-) "I want to open the New Folder I've allready created on my Desktop. I can't ... cause when I'm opening it the "Open With Window" is appearing and I don't need that window, but the window which might show me the information of the New Folder I've said about in the beginning. Do you understand now kkathman? Hope so ... :-) Sorry for ... "
<bl3ssing> my wick of explication
<bl3ssing> :(
<kkathman> bl3ssing: how did you create the folder on your desktop in the first place?
<Kamping_Kaiser> very broeken system
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: probably
<Drakeson> have you guys tried yahoo mail in konqueror? for me some buttons do not work properly
<Drakeson> e.g. reply button
* Kamping_Kaiser suspects a good "suod apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get -f install" will help
<kkathman> bl3ssing: did you just right click and create it?
<gochoo> Hi all, i have some trouble with VPN in kubuntu, i have connected to VPN server, and i send huge amount of data, but recieves nothing, ANY IDEA?
* kkathman thinks maybe sudo will work better than suod tho :)
* kkathman gives Kamping_Kaiser a ice cold Coopers :)
* Kamping_Kaiser takes coopers.
<Kamping_Kaiser> brill mate :D
<bl3ssing> I've pressed with my mouse on Desktop; than ... on Create New ... And than ... New Folder. :-)  ...
<bl3ssing> kkathman: 
<kkathman> cheers!
<Kamping_Kaiser> ta!
<kkathman> bl3ssing: ok..and the purpose of this folder, is what ??
<bl3ssing> you're perfectly right Drakeson ... and it is not only for the reply button, but for Mark As Unread Mail ... too. I'm using right now the Mozilla one
<kkathman> bl3ssing: because I just created a new folder, like you, and when I click it, Konqueror automatically opens it
<bl3ssing> the purpose was to open the window to get to the etc/apt/preferences ... from the gui one, not from any konsole. kkathman
<bl3ssing> yeap ... this happend to me before, but not anymore. :-(
<bl3ssing> oh ... I see.
<bl3ssing> I got it.
<bl3ssing> hold on kkathman
<bl3ssing> I think this was the reason ...
<bl3ssing> I've uninstalled kongueror
<bl3ssing> and I'llneed to open it with a browser, right? :-)
<bl3ssing> hhhehehe
<kkathman> bl3ssing: I dont understand why you wanted to create a folder to open a file...you just simply open the file using your favorite text editor 
<bl3ssing> thanks kkathman ... good idea.
* Kamping_Kaiser points to kubuntu -desktop ;)
<kkathman> no
<kkathman> bl3ssing: dont create a folder at all :)
<bl3ssing> hehehe kkathman
<bl3ssing> but ... how can i get into the etc/apt ... or another directory without any konsole?
<bl3ssing> :-(
<bl3ssing> kkathman: 
<bl3ssing> ...
<bl3ssing> :-)
<mark---> If I do a 'complete removal'  of Kontact (for example) will it also remove my data files? I'm having some sort of corruption problem and want to completely reinstall kde-desktop on my breezy ppc.
<kkathman> bl3ssing: you are running kubuntu right?
<raphink> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> mark---: anything you change *should* get left, but usual bakcups warning
<bl3ssing> right bro ... kkathman
<Kamping_Kaiser> bl3ssing: do you have konsole?
<mark---> yes, I've already backed up in preparation for this maneuver... thanks.
<kkathman> bl3ssing: then ALT-F2 and type kdesu kate, which will open a text editor, then manipulate to the path and file you want
<bl3ssing> yeap Kamping_Kaiser, but I don't want to use konsole for viewing a containing folder right now ... 
* kkathman hates the word folder
* Kamping_Kaiser agrees
* kkathman in linux there are directories and files
* Kamping_Kaiser gets confused at what it is somethimes :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: no, in linux there are files ;)
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: precisely
<rinux> alguien habla espaol?
<kkathman> yah actually thats true :)
<redondos> hi. should I dist-upgrade to get kde 3.5?
<bl3ssing> I don't have any preferences file ... on the apt Fol... (kkathman hates the word F...)
<bl3ssing> :-)
<redondos> rinux: yo.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<kkathman> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<rinux> oye, acabo de instalar el KUBUNTU
<rinux> y no puedo escuhar mp3
<Kamping_Kaiser> bl3ssing: what you want is sorces.list
<rinux> que podr hacer?
<redondos> rinux: entra a #ubuntu-es
<kkathman> rinux: Ingles solomente aqui
<kkathman> hope that was right
<redondos> pretty much
<kkathman> thanx redondos :)
<redondos> "Aqu solamente se habla Ingls"
<redondos> anyway, how can I install KDE 3.5?
<sorush20> I want to be able to recover data from my HDD, its a Maxtor 160GB EIDE Udma 133 I think, 5400 rpm, I was installing Kubuntu and I choose the option to repartition the free space and install a new Kubuntu linux to that partition also removing some space from the free spcae to make new swap partition? There was about 52gb used on hda1, and swap was 2.6 gb, the The rest was free. After the new partition was made and I boot
<redondos> I was about to "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" but I'm not so sure.
<kkathman> redondos: you might want to wait...just a few days...the final KDE 3.5 is coming out
<_alien> hello all, just installed 3.5 on Breezy, can't find superkaramba, any suggestion ?
<kkathman> redondos: otherwise you'll be installing a release candidate
<kkathman> _alien: alt-F2 and type superkaramba
<redondos> wasn't it out today?
<kkathman> redondos: well, I dont think its made it to the repos yet
<MenZa`> when kde 3.5's released, is it possible to update by a simple konsole command?
<kkathman> maybe it has 
<redondos> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<redondos> MenZa`: try "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<MenZa`> ta :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> redondos: the source is out today
<kkathman> MenZa`: yes  just a simple Adept update or apt-get update
<Kamping_Kaiser> the debs will flow throught in the next few days
<kkathman> it should be in the ubuntu repos in a day or two Im sure
<kkathman> if that
<Kamping_Kaiser> KDE is fairly chunky
<kkathman> yep
<_alien> 'Could not run the specified command'
<MenZa`> redondos: updating :D
<kkathman> _alien: if that doesnt do it, then its not there
<redondos> MenZa`: great... you did add the kubuntu repository, right?
<_alien> weird, thought it would be built-in along with 3.5
<kkathman> _alien: superkaramba isnt part of 3.5
<_alien> oki
<MenZa`> redondos: I'm assuming it's downloading from the kubuntu repositories by standard :S?
<kkathman> MenZa`: 3.5 is not in the repositories yet
<redondos> listen to kkathman 
<_jkop> moin
<MenZa`> redondos: Uh oh... So, what's this then :S?
<MenZa`> an RC?
<MenZa`> Can I abort it :O?
<redondos> control+c
<redondos> MenZa`: read http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<jbueler> kkathman: forgive my ignorance....I'm trying to switch everything over from windows...how do I create a mount point...
<redondos> that page suggested that if I added the repository they list there, I could get v3.5 final. so I did and I am upgrading at the moment.
<redondos> jbueler: create a directory anywhere. there you go, you have a mount point.
<MenZa`> awesome redondos 
<redondos> :)
<reagleBRKLN> my control settings applet doesn't work when i click the general app in 3.5
<jbueler> ok then how would I use that to access my external usb drive?
<reagleBRKLN> perhaps because replace by "systemsettings"
<kkathman> jbueler: well theoretically, USB Drives **should** automount, that is..when you plug it in. However I guess there are times that they dont :)
<jbueler> yeah:(
<MenZa`> redondos: I did the first two commands - just apt-get install kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key then?
<redondos> jbueler: mounting it there. for a quick test try: sudo mkdir /mnt/usb ; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb -t vfat -o rw,users
<reagleBRKLN> plastik icons look pretty bad too
<redondos> MenZa`: that's for adding this guy's gpg key.
<jjesse> redondos: doesn't usb drives automount?  mine does
* MenZa` rubs head
<bl3ssing> jjesse: you're right, it does.
<redondos> MenZa`: do this: sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<redondos> jjesse: yes, they should, but in case it didn't
<MenZa`> (; seperates lines, aye?)
<redondos> MenZa`: ayer.
<redondos> MenZa`: aye*
<MenZa`> danke sehr :P
<redondos> MenZa`: np. can also use &&
<kkathman> yes USB drives should automount...if they dont, try attaching them, then rebooting
<MenZa`> awesome, thanks mate :D
<kkathman> the 2.6 kernal should autodetect it on reboot
<redondos> np.
<kkathman> if not...theres something weird going on and you have to do alot of things
<bl3ssing> has anybody any idea why I can't see my cd-rom files ...? If I'm in konsole (like midnight commander ...) I can see them, but not from my desktop. :-(
<kkathman> bl3ssing: I dont know midnight commander, but the standard kubuntu install, puts a symlink at the root level so be sure to use it
<bl3ssing> the Adept has crashed again. :-(
<bl3ssing> I've pressed Install packages and than keep them ... and it crashed. ;(
<bl3ssing> where can I send this bug?
<bl3ssing> cause it must be fixed.
<bl3ssing> ;)
<bl3ssing> how can I use that symlink at the root level ... kkathman? :-)
<kkathman> bl3ssing: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<kkathman> bl3ssing: click on it
<ting> oh hi
<ting> I am trying to install kde 3.5 and running into problems.. so can anyone help ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96679
<MenZa`> ting: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<MenZa`> Those instructions should work
<MenZa`> :P
<kkathman> ting: what kinds of problems
<ting> shud i tell here
<ting> os should I give url >>
<ting> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96679
<MenZa`> can anyone recommend a nice cd-writer application to burn anything?
<ting> k3b menza
<MenZa`> ty
<ting> btw menza those instructions dont work
<MenZa`> ting: I'm using them myself :S
<ting> yeah
<ting> fine
<MenZa`> redondos:  is aswell :P
<ting> but in my case they arent working
<MenZa`> :O?
<ting> so please help if possible
<ting> shud I post the problem here
<ting> or you prefer the URL ? 
<jkop> moin
<ting> Menza : you still there ?
<MenZa`> ting: I'm not really an advanced user of ubuntu, so I can't tell you, sorry :<
<ting> hmm ok no probs
<ting> menza : btw did u try k3b ?
* ting asks for help regarding kde 3.5 
<blueyed> Riddell: have you packaged kde 3.5? kamera and therefor kdegraphics are still not upgraded.. I'm currently dist-upgrading, will take a closer look later.
<ting> kkathman : did u look @ the URL http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96679 
<ting> ?
<kkathman> brb
<kkathman> back
<kkathman> did I miss anyone's question...appologize I had to take a phone call
<blueyed> Riddell: kamera: Depends: libgphoto2-2 (>= 2.1.6-1ubuntu6.1) but 2.1.6-1ubuntu6 is to be installed
<Dr_Fate> can I apt-get the new KDE?
<conn> hi, I want to compile an app but I don't know what packages I need to enable KDE support, what's the name for the KDE dev packages?
<Dr_Fate> yet?
<kkathman> conn: kubuntu-desktop
<conn> kkathman: no, I'm running kubuntu, I mean the KDE *dev* packages
<kkathman> conn: the development is I think.. kde-libs  but let me check
<kkathman> conn:  do a apt-cache search kde | grep libs    then take a look there
<conn> kkathman: thanks
<kkathman> conn: you may wish to get package kde-devel also
<kkathman> conn: that usually gives you a decent start
<_alien> anyone knows where to find mldonkey and kmldonkey ? Even with universe and multiuniverse enabled I can't find them
<troy> has anyone had any luck installing the new 3.5 release packages on amd64? (don't want to much up my system if they are broken)
<kkathman> troy: best to wait until its in the repos :)
<haypo> hi! can someone help me on Kmail? I would like to import my emails from Evolution, but import menu item is gray (disable) !?
<troy> kkathman: it won't be in the official repos until dapper I'm sure - but what about http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone here use amarok?
<troy> I do :)
<_alien> I do
* troy is listening to Mortal Kombat theme song right now *grins*
<Sonny_Wertzik> troy, do you use the new version 1.35 or greater?
<_alien> 1.3.1 here
<Sonny_Wertzik> _alien, me too ...im wonder if the new version has internet radio built in
<l3m> yay. kde3.5 final
<_alien> @Sonny afaik 1.3.5 doesn't have it but not quite sure
<MenZa`> k3b f*cking owns >:D
<conn> hey, anyone that installed kde 3.5, did you notice packages held back? is that normal?
<troy> Sonny_Wertzik: I'm using 1.3.1 I think...
<l3m> conn the i don't have packages hold back, but i upgraded from 3.5rc1
<pointwood> wee....KDE 3.5 final :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> dang ...it would be nice if amarok was set up to get shoutcast listings and stuff...does anyone know if the new version has that?
<conn> l3m: is it safe to manually select these packages?
<conn> there's 14 kept back including kmail, knotes and kontact
<l3m> conn: well there is a reason why they're held back. 
* kkathman decides to wait until the upgrade is in the repos :)
<l3m> conn: at least my desktop still works fine
<l3m> but ofcoz there's no guarantees
<kkathman> l3m: are there ever any guarantees ?? hehe
<troy> I'm trying it now with kde 3.5 on amd64 - I'll let you folks know in a while
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone know a place to get gimp script-fu scripts?
<troy> it changes like 150 packages :)
<conn> I'll try enabling the other repos and see, but it seems it depends on libgnokii2 which isn't installable
<DaSkreech> Is kubuntu being rereleased?
<troy> DaSkreech: no, there won't be a new release until Dapper
<DaSkreech> so more or less apt-get kde 3.5?
<kkathman> DaSkreech: just updated soon
<kkathman> DaSkreech: not yet  its not in the repos
<DaSkreech> kkathman: Understood but I mean you won't have a 3,5 iso?
<l3m> ubotu: kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<kkathman> no
<ubotu> ...but kde3.5 is already something else...
<troy> kkathman: it's in Jriddel's repos
<troy> built for breezy
<l3m> ubotu: no, kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<ubotu> l3m: okay
<kkathman> troy: yes I know
<l3m> !kde3.5
<ubotu> kde3.5 is, like, totally, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<DaSkreech> Totally!
<troy> kkathman: he makes the official repos too, so I'll trust it :)
<kkathman> but 5 million people hitting one repo?  yeah... you can download for 16 hours
* troy is 44% done downloading - started like 5 mintues ago
<kkathman> troy:  I trust it too :)  just Im not that anxious
* troy thinks kkathman is just a skeptic
<kkathman> nope..Im a safety nut :)
* l3m is at uni - download was waaay faster than preconfig+replacing the old libs
<l3m> ;)
<DaSkreech> Won't someone think of the bandwidth?
<l3m> DaSkreech: we do. we feed it kde3.5!
<l3m> brb
<troy> I'll have to restart shortly, but download is blazing fast :)
<Tm_T> Iwan't my 3.5!
<Tm_T> but, Dapper gets it later :/
* DaSkreech laughs. Ok I'll go prep my machine and install over the weekend
<DaSkreech> hows Dapper btw?
<reagleBRKLN> sound server keeps dieing loading extension from '/usr/lib/libarts_akode.la' failed: file not found
<DaSkreech> Started going crazy unstable yet?
<reagleBRKLN> and akode conflicts with libakode2 which is required by juk
<kkathman> Dapper is a bit unstable at the moment..but people are running it
<troy> I like how each package is separated in ubuntu...
<kkathman> its entering tha chaotic stage :)
<DaSkreech> kkathman: ok I'll run it through December and then upgrade our dev box to it at work some time Feb06
<reagleBRKLN> hrmm... sounds works with akode, but not with libakode2 which is what juk is dependent on
* troy uses amarok anyway...
<conn> question, and please don't flame me.. is there a kde/gtk2 theme that mimics the windows 2000 widgets properly? The "Redmond" style is ugly (Windows 95-esque), can someone help?
<DaSkreech> kde-look doesn't help?
<conn> DaSkreech: I never found it there
<DaSkreech> :-(
<kkathman> conn: there is a gdm called, I think, xpde that is supposed to mimic windows, but its a full gdm not an overlay to KDE
<reagleBRKLN> i neededi needed libakode2-mpeg libakode2 libarts1-akode
<redondos> kkathman: gdm=gnome display manager
<redondos> kkathman: xpde is a desktop environment
<sveri> hello everybody, i even installed kde 3.5 on breezy and now my kde panel is vanished, does someone know how i can get it back?
<reagleBRKLN> still can't play mp3s though
<redondos> you can use gdm/kdm/xdm to launch xpde
<troy> sveri: try-> ALT-F2 "kicker"
<redondos> and xpde uses xpwm as its window manager.
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> redondos: lol I consider gdm = graphical desktop manager (im old school sorry) 
<reagleBRKLN> i need to set output to akode
<kkathman> gdm was a term coined by Xerox back in the 80s
<reagleBRKLN> i can do that in juk, how to do that for other apps
<kkathman> Linux just thinks it made it up :)
<redondos> kkathman: ok
<kkathman> but I understand :)
<kkathman> I let my age slip every once in a while
<redondos> can lead to confusion
<sveri> troy: that didnt do it, but i even deleted my kickerrc and now i got it back
<redondos> that acronym doesn't even appear on http://www.abbreviationz.com/bs.asp?st=gdm&CRAWL=1&SE=1
<kkathman> redondos: considering that most people on LInux are under the age of 22  I have to keep in mind that abbreviations are not always universal lol
<conn> kkathman: I think it's "safer" to try http://metatheme.org
<redondos> kkathman: I don't mind new acronyms, but that one doesn't exist.
<redondos> it would be mentioned in more than 500 pages according to google http://xrl.us/izm9
<redondos> but ok, I like new expressions, so whatever
<kkathman> conn: I never really tried that XPDE  just heard about it..seems to be reasonably good for people that cant get Windows off their mind :)
<kkathman> redondos: well it was very commonplace at Xerox :)
<redondos> I see
<redondos> what were you developing?
<kkathman> redondos: the first windows system
<redondos> kkathman: I thought that was supposed to be Lisa in the early 80s. correct me if I'm wrong.
<kkathman> redondos: few people know that Xerox actually invented "windows" even before MS and Apple
<DaSkreech> I knew :)
<kkathman> redondos: nope, Apple bought the license from Xerox's "Star" system
<redondos> what OS did it run under?
<kkathman> redondos: it was its own OS
<redondos> unix-like?
<kkathman> hardware based
<redondos> oh
<kkathman> very fast
<troy> stupid nick thieves - I go offline for one minute....
<redondos> hardware programmed?
<redondos> many many boards I assume
<kkathman> but Xerox was never good at marketing :)
<redondos> heh, they probably learnt from that, since now photocopier=xerox.
<kkathman> redondos: yah a typical Star Office System sold for like $30,000 in 1980
<troy> KDE3.5 packages for amd64 seem to work as expected, lgoin seems faster
<redondos> conn: my god! metatheme looks just like windows.
<kkathman> redondos: Xerox also developed Ethernet...and the Star OS was the first to use it commercially to tie to different stations
<redondos> kkathman: cool.
<kkathman> redondos: Xerox PARC was the schiznit in the 70s and 80s
<redondos> you're just too old :)
<redondos> j/k
<kkathman> redondos: dont I know it :)
<redondos> so... such an old schooler and using linux?
<redondos> O'
<redondos> I'd be using bsd, or solaris... dunno.
<kkathman> redondos: thats why I hang out with all the young pups ... to stay young :)
<troy> most old school unix people end up on freebsd I find
<MenZa`> God, the danish KDE translation is so god damn horrible :<
<redondos> oh I see
<redondos> that's a good way of keeping current
<kkathman> redondos: that and having 3 kids :)
<redondos> kkathman: are they FS users?
<DaSkreech> kkathman: All up on Pokemon craze then huh?
<kkathman> redondos: no, though I got one of them thinking about it :)
<redondos> do you even let proprietary software into your house? I don't
* troy wonders how this superkaramba stuff works
<kkathman> DaSkreech: nah way past that :)  They are 23, 21 an 16
<redondos> cool... just delete all of their partitions and remove the stickers with the serial numbers from their cases. :)
<redondos> so it's either you steal, or you use free software.
<kkathman> redondos: unfortunately I have like  8 computers in the house being used, only 3 are linux :(
<DaSkreech> The rest are hardware based OS?
<redondos> haha darkheart 
<redondos> DaSkreech*
<kkathman> nah all M$
<redondos> kkathman: you should convince them.
<redondos> using windows does nothing good to either yourself or humanity.
<ArthurB> kword: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde3/libkwordpart.so: undefined symbol: _ZNK11KoGenStyles6stylesEi
<redondos> using free software, at the very least, supports free software. which is a pretty decent thing to do.
<redondos> my mother's computer has windows xp in it
<ArthurB> Is it a known problem with kword ?
<redondos> I don't know how to run ACAD 2005 under linux.. do you guys happen to know anything about it?
<DaSkreech> My Mom doesn't know the difference
<redondos> runs very bad under crossover
<redondos> DaSkreech: haha, true..
<ArthurB> my linux computer has YOUR mom in it
<DaSkreech> For her Computer == Evil but necessary
<ArthurB> MacOsX == lesser evil
<l3m> ArthurB: you probably mixed packages from different repositories
<DaSkreech> Plus I change things so often she doesn't know anything about icons etc so she just looks for the words Internet, Email, Letter
<l3m> ArthurB: i guess you have at least some from unofficial ones, right?
<ArthurB> yeah
<ArthurB> but not in that field
<DaSkreech> I keep those the same
<DaSkreech> So If i wipe one OS and put on another she logs in looks for Letter then writes
<DaSkreech> :-D
<redondos> ArthurB: I don't see how it is lesser evil.
<ArthurB> I mean I didn't mess with koffice
<DaSkreech> My Brother knows games though so ... he  can tell
<redondos> DaSkreech: what if she's looking for her documents?
<l3m> ArthurB: hmm dunno, i have just breezy + kde35 and kword works fine
<ArthurB> redondos: well at least you have a decent freebsd underneath
<DaSkreech> She has her own partition which I mount
<redondos> DaSkreech: she doesn't tell the difference if MS Word opens up a dialog in My Documents and OOO Writer opens it up in ~/ ?
<l3m> ArthurB: mostly. os x has it's own flaws, though
<redondos> as long as her docs are in there she's safe
<redondos> heh
<ArthurB> l3m: I messed with xine-engine, kaffeine, amarok and the like... heck HAD TO
<DaSkreech> ope
<ArthurB> kaffeine is broken in kubuntu
<l3m> ArthurB: did you just get the stuff from cipherpunk or from other sources?
<redondos> ArthurB: install from svn, it works great.
<l3m> ArthurB: and mplayer is > kaffeine anyway
<troy> I've got amarok crashing like crazy all of a sudden...
<ArthurB> debian unstable
<teprrr> doesn't kaffeine crash all the time?
<ArthurB> kubuntu's kaffeine yes
<teprrr> and if it doesn't crash, it'll keep running on background and then start sucking the resources
<l3m> kaffeine = evil. see the light and use mplayer ;)
<teprrr> I'm just thinking what's going on there in my installation: E: Method gpgv has died unexpectedly!
<teprrr> that's what I get when doing apt-get update
<ArthurB> it's sad because it's the default player for kubuntu and it crashes... and not even because of bugs but because of packaging problems
<ArthurB> how do you get mplayer to play fullscreen and span the video accross the fullscreen ?
<troy> hrm, I have a file in my music dir that's breaking it... stupid files! :P
<teprrr> mplayer -fs :)
<teprrr> for fullscreen
<ArthurB> ur
<l3m> -zoom 
<ArthurB> command line mplayer then ?
<l3m> or cat "zoom=yes" >> .mplayer/config 
<ArthurB> better
<l3m> for gui
<ArthurB> but in the gui config I didn't find zoom anywhere
<mrmarcel> hi
<l3m> ArthurB: dunno, i don't use the gui. i don't see why i should use my mouse or touchpad to click on tiny buttons which were created in a misguided attempt at copying a realworld interface not sensibly reproducable on a computer. 
<l3m> i rather use my keyboard
<l3m> hehe
<ArthurB> well suppose you suddenly decide you want to change subtitles ?
<ArthurB> change the angle
<ArthurB> the sound track
<ArthurB> I don't like the realworld interface mock up either, but the context menu IS useful
<l3m> you can toggle subs i guess 
<l3m> b / j 
<l3m> to toggle through available subtitles
<redondos> I launch mplayer via a script that autolooks for subs in the current dir and load them all up.
<redondos> so I can toggle between them with the keyboard.
<redondos> I'm off. cya
<ArthurB> I love command line, I love to be able to launch mplayer in a script with a zillion parameters to do precisely what I want. I also love a nice GUI when I want to watch videos.... what I do not like is having to learn 50+ keyboard shortcuts
<l3m> ArthurB: why would you need any more toggles than just the movie name? 
<l3m> -toggles +params
<l3m> and the kb controls are simple
<ArthurB> I do, depends on the use you make
<l3m> but i guess if you prefer the misguided attempt at.....blabla .. 
<ArthurB> annyway..
<ninHer> hi all
<ArthurB> what is happening exactly with kword ?
<Dr_Fate> can I apt-get the new KDE?
<l3m> ArthurB: all switches easily accessible from the gui can be changed with one key in nongui
<ninHer> hi all
<Dr_Fate> 3.5
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<l3m> ArthurB: you mixed sources, therefore you get this error from the dynamic linker
<l3m> and sources = apt-sources
<l3m> !kde3.5
<ubotu> kde3.5 is probably http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<ArthurB> l3m: yeah but it complains about a libkword library
<ArthurB> and right now I only have kubuntu sources
<ArthurB> installed koffice only from them
<Dr_Fate> ArthurB, thanks!
<ArthurB> do you *really* think this is interference for having a debian amarok and kaffeine ?
<l3m> ArthurB: well just changing the apt-sources doesn't change anything. you'll hvae to install --reinstall all packages from the "evil" repo
<l3m> ArthurB: don't mix debian and ubuntu apt-sources.
<ArthurB> l3m: even those these packages seem VERY disconnected ?
<l3m> ArthurB: if you want a more recent version, make from sources or make your own package, both is quite easy
<ArthurB> I only installed a few such packages, and never never anything relevant to libkword
<ArthurB> that seems clean indeed
<l3m> ArthurB: but you did install something relevant to kword, otherwise you would not get your error
<ArthurB> how can I find what ?
<l3m> ArthurB: check every binary contained in a package you installed from debian against linkage to libkword
<nichead> Hi there! It's great to see automount included in KDE, but I'm not able to configure it the way I want it: To automatically mount a device and open a konsole window with --workdir mountpoint.
<ArthurB> how do I do that ?
<nichead> The problem is that konsole doesn't handle system:/media/sda1 -links as konqueror does.
<l3m> ArthurB: the easy part is to check linkage: "ldd <file> "
<nichead> Any idea, how to achieve what i want to do?
<l3m> ArthurB: the hard part is to find out which binaries ( programs, libraries ) to check
<PupenoL> Hello.
<PupenoL> Why installing fam wants to uninstall the whole KDE ?
<dbrouwer> hi all, does anybody know where the file detect-autoconf.sh is?
<l3m> ArthurB: probably apt-file all your debian packages 
<l3m> filter
<l3m> and ldd
<roh> hi
<Dr_Fate> just apt-get Kubuntu desktop?
<Dr_Fate> I'm not in Kubuntu
<Dr_Fate> just want to use the new KDE 3.5
<l3m> Dr_Fate: do you have ubuntu? 
<ArthurB> arthurb@coin:~$ ldd /usr/bin/amarok | grep kword
<ArthurB> arthurb@coin:~$ ldd /usr/bin/kaffeine | grep kword
<ArthurB> done
<Dr_Fate> l3m, yes
<l3m> ArthurB: lol. check the libraries installed too, and the libs of all dependencies
<Lord_Athur> hi
<l3m> ArthurB: someone with such a .. basic.. understanding of debian technology should not mix repos
<dbrouwer> autoconf: not found
<dbrouwer> *** AUTOCONF NOT FOUND!.
<dbrouwer> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or newer
<ArthurB> find / | xargs ldd | grep kword ?
<dbrouwer> SORRY
<l3m> !kde3.5
<ubotu> somebody said kde3.5 was http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<roh> somebody knows how to enable 3D acceleration in kubuntu? (laptop, Intel i810)
<l3m> Dr_Fate: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same
<l3m> Dr_Fate: just use above link
<ArthurB> roh: poor you
<dbrouwer> that autoconf is the error i get, but i have 2.59 installed, any ideas?
<l3m> roh: should be enabled by default
<PupenoL> Is it possible to make fam run a script when a file is created/changed in a certain folder (can famd do that ? or another service ?) ?
<ArthurB> try getting the latest i810 driver at fairlight
<teprrr> !kde3.5
<ubotu> methinks kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<roh> But when I play games in Cedega 5, runs very slowly
<ArthurB> Le pb majeur en offshore c'est que tu peux pas faire travailler les gens 
<ArthurB> avec salaire, car tu ne peux pas vrifier qu'il travaille 8h/j, et il 
<ArthurB> intervient tjrs des dsaccords  ce niveau (exprience des autres et la 
<ArthurB> mienne aussi). C'est pour a qu'il faut travailler au forfait. Mais bon, 
<ArthurB> c'est  vous de voir.
<ArthurB> Sinon, j'ai prix info comme majeure, et a se passe assez bien, mme si j'ai 
<ArthurB> pas trop le temps de m'investir comme il faut.
<ArthurB> J'espre que toi aussi tu vas bien. Qd tu passes par paris, passe moi un 
<ArthurB> coup de fil, on pourra se voir, a m'intresse de voir comment c'est aux 
<ArthurB> usa: 06 60 72 92 45.
<ArthurB> A+
<Dr_Fate> l3m, right, I did, so in synaptic after apt-get update, when I search for desktop I clikc the Kubuntu-desktop right?
<ArthurB> ouppppppps
<ArthurB> bah copy paste
<ArthurB> please ignore
<ArthurB> http://www.fairlite.demon.co.uk/intel.html
<l3m> roh: yes. did you try running the same games in windows? it's equally slow. i810 is a crappy 3d accelerator, and using cedega slows everything down even more.
<ArthurB> roh
<_martin> Hey. Anyone have any good firewall, downloadable through Adept?
<l3m> Dr_Fate: hmm no
<ArthurB> run   glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<kkathman> _martin: firestarter
<l3m> Dr_Fate: kubu desktop changes the defaults to kde, i think you want to keep your defaults but check out kde? the just apt-get install kde
<l3m> Dr_Fate: after adding the apt-sources in above link
<_martin> I'll give it a go
<roh> yes, in windows, Counter Strike Condition Zero runs OK
<roh> nut in Cedega very slowly
<l3m> Dr_Fate: of course, i'd advise you to install kubu desktop because it beats ubu-desktop ;)
<ArthurB> roh: what does glx-info say ?
<ArthurB> sorry glxinfo
<_martin> @kkathman: I just downloaded FireStarter with Adept but I can't find it in any menus... I guess I'm doing something wrong?
<l3m> roh: well i know that i can't even play CS on my i810 in windows. 
<l3m> _martin: if you want an easy-to-use firewall, i'd suggest guarddog+guidedog. really nice kde guis for NAT and Firewall.
<_martin> Hmmm ok...
<l3m> roh: but try glxgears as ArthurB suggested
<roh> in Cedega, 3D accel test = NO
<roh> I dont know glxgears
<roh> what's that?
<ArthurB> you don't have to know it
<ArthurB> just run it
<roh> ok
<ArthurB> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<ArthurB> from a konsole
<abdb> I have problem with mounting usb HD. when i type dmesg in console, it finds device, but the usb HD isnt being mounted. i tried to restart but no result. how can i solve this?
<roh> ok, I see an animation
<roh> in a window
<ArthurB> don't resize the window that will popup, leave it in front of everything don't do anything and wait for 10 seconds
<l3m> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<LjL> how's it that, after adding the kde 3.5-final repository, i'm not getting *any* package upgraded?
<ArthurB> roh: ok, the konsole should display a fps
<ArthurB> if you get 800fps well, that's fair enough
<roh> 586.382FPS - 600 FPS
<l3m> roh - that's about what i get 
<roh> 620 FPS
<ArthurB> ok
<ArthurB> you have 3d accel on
<ArthurB> sorry :)
<l3m> between 500 and 1000 fps
<ArthurB> type in glxinfo and past the first few lines
<l3m> abdb: did you manually shutdown some services? 
<abdb> l3m, no i didnt
<abdb> it is fresh kubuntu installation
<roh> name of display: :0.0
<MenZa`> in Konversation, is it possible to put channels on your left side - it's incredibly confusing when 25 channels just squirm together and aren't even sorted by network :\
<roh> display: :0  screen: 0
<teprrr> LjL, so hmm, does apt-get update work like a charm?
<l3m> abdb: type media:/ in konqueror
<roh> direct rendering: Yes
<ArthurB> ok
<ArthurB> you have accel
<roh> server glx vendor string: SGI
<Delvien> how do you run glxgears? is it installed when you install your fglrx drivers?
<roh> mmm... ok
<LjL> teprrr: it does as far as i can see
<LjL> teprrr: only, dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade anything
<teprrr> LjL, okay. so not the same problem Im having
<ArthurB> Delvien, no it doens't depend on fglrx
<ArthurB> you probably already have it
<teprrr> LjL, check out the policy of some package whicvh should have an updated version
<abdb> l3m, i did, but the usb drive isnt there
<roh> the problem is just Cedega 5?
<l3m> ArthurB: i doubt you can play CS:CZ on an i810. i can't even play CS 1.6 reasonably in windows coz iz's so f*5*%* slow
<teprrr> LjL, apt-get policy <package> and check if the installed is older than candidate
<roh> In Wondows it works OK with i810
<l3m> roh: how much ram do you have? 
<LjL> teprrr: for konqueror, it isn't
<roh> 512MB
<roh> Centrino 1,4
<ArthurB> funny, kword crashes when I select text
<teprrr> LjL, so can you see 3.5 or 3.5-rc1 konq?
<Delvien> Arthurb i have it and running it , how do i find out the FPS ?
<ArthurB> roh: Centrino != pentium M
<l3m> roh: do you have a full cedega or just the "free" version=
<LjL> teprrr: i don't understand the question
<LjL> teprrr: Installed: 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1   Candidate: 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1
<LjL> teprrr: i had RC2 installed, not RC1, by the way
<l3m> LjL: apt-get install --reinstall kde
<l3m> rc2 = final, i think
<ArthurB> centrino is a buzz marketing word that means unsupported hardware"
<Delvien> lo
<l3m> ArthurB: centrino is fine
<l3m> ;)
<LjL> l3m: but if rc2=final, then why are there two different repositories?
<roh> free version=Wine?
<ArthurB> l3m: centrino => i810 => NOT FINE
<l3m> LjL: because the packaging differs
<roh> i810 not fine, but in Windows works ok with many games
<l3m> ArthurB: well i have a centrino with i810, it's nice on my laptop ( i play games on my desktop box anyway, since my laptop is ultraportable 10'' ) ;)
<roh> the problem is Cedega 5 + Linux
<Delvien> ArthurB do you know alot about gnome?
<ArthurB> not a thing
<ArthurB> I don't let no smelly foot touch my des'top
<Delvien> Well Anyone know how to have Konqueror be default file browser in GNOME?
<kkathman> lol
<roh> (I have Windows Xp installed ONLY for Counter Strike LOOOL)
<kkathman> Delvien: I dont think you can
<l3m> roh: well, the problem is that you try to play a game which runs just about on your computer in an emulator on a different OS. of course emulation = SLOW 
<LjL> l3m: you mean they're the same versions but the Kubuntu packages have changed?
<ArthurB> I don't think you even wnat to do that
<kkathman> Delvien: Konq is a KDE app
<Delvien> kkathman i was afraid of that.. Is there any other file browser?
<LjL> l3m: if so, still, shouldn't i get some upgraded?
<teprrr> LjL, that looks like you've 3.5.0 already installed :P
<kkathman> Delvien: uhm.. yah..galleon
<l3m> LjL: i mean that the kde is the same, afaik
<Delvien> any good?
<l3m> LjL: you just have different packages 
<roh> ok, thanks for you help
<roh> :)
<kkathman> Delvien: about like nautilis I guess... course you can use Firefox too
<ArthurB> I mean, konq is all about kde integration, kio slaves, etc
<kkathman> Delvien: or Opera
<ArthurB> it's a little strange to use it with gnome
<teprrr> hmm, is that kde3.5 source working? I'm getting size mismatch for several packages...
<l3m> works fine here
<l3m> worked, that is
<LjL> l3m: uh... so, it's different packages, but they have exactly the same version number? are they different or are they just in different directories in the repo?
<Delvien> kkathman, do you know how to run Gnome applets ( from the panel) on KDE panel?
<roh> I like Gnome, but Konqueror........
<kkathman> ArthurB: yah if you are on a pure gnome environment, with no kDE Im not sure Konq would even run :)
<roh> its powerful than nautilus
<l3m> LjL: i have no idea what packages you have with RC2. 
<kkathman> Delvien: sure..they run fine
<Delvien> kkathman would have to have all the libraries
<Delvien> kkathman do you know how to get the gnome battery monitor on KDE?
<l3m> LjL: but there was only one RC for kde3.5, therefore what would have been RC2 is final
<teprrr> ArthurB, kkathman, sure konq runs when running gnome or anything
<roh> Konkeror works ++ in LAN than Nautilus
<kkathman> Delvien: if you have the gnome core (i.e. ubuntu-desktop) you should be able to run ANY gnome app under KDE
<LjL> teprrr: "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main" is the final, while i used to have "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc2 breezy main"
<teprrr> LjL,hmm
<Delvien> kkathman aye, i just cant figure out what command i should be typing to start it
<l3m> LjL just --reinstall kde 
<_martin> Thanks! GuardDog was just what I wanted! Auto deny everything and select exactly what you want to have access :D :D
<kkathman> Delvien: to start what gnome app?
<l3m> _martin: yeah, guard dog is great ;)
<_martin> :D
<Delvien> kkathman the battery monitor that is in the panel of gnome
<l3m> _martin: you can also enable nat with guidedog
<LjL> l3m: i don't have "kde" installed, nor do i have the whole of "kubuntu-desktop" installed
<l3m> they kind of belong together
<l3m> ;)
<kkathman> Delvien: if you know the name, and you have the gnome core, just Alt-F2 and type the gnome app name there
<l3m> LjL: hmm... well then just --reinstall the packages you have, i guess
<ArthurB> Yeah but it sound a little like: hey I usually spend holiday in the snowy mountains but really enjoy beach volley, can I install a beach volley field behind my chalet
<roh> One question, what instant messenger do you use in your Linux?
<kkathman> roh Kopete here
<l3m> kkathman: if he has the app, it will work, since apt-get would have resolved any missing dependencies
<ArthurB>  /version *
<Delvien> kkathman thats the thing i dont know the command. the name is different than the command
<kkathman> l3m: true
<l3m> kkathman: except for some evil use dpkg --force-something ;)
<kkathman> l3m: didnt know where he was coming from tho
<kkathman> l3m yah right
<roh> I ask because I'm testing amsn-CVS and it's very powerful!
<l3m> Delvien: what's the name of your app?
<ArthurB> dpkg --force-confilts --are-you-nuts --dont-blame-us-after --ok-well-if-you-insist
<l3m> roh: kopete is best, imho
<kkathman> Delvien: hmm... you need to find the name
<roh> I haven't test Kopete
<Delvien> kkathman battery charge monitor http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v119/Kahrgan/ddd.png
<l3m> roh: it's incredible ;)
<kkathman> ArthurB: hehe  dpkg --force  =   "Screw my system please"
<roh> I'm going to test kopete
<Delvien> roh gaim is better in most ways
<ArthurB> dpkg --sue-waiver
<roh> I like Gaim, but amsn have more functions
<ArthurB> roh: kopete is really nice
<LjL> l3m, teprrr: looking at the two repos "kde35" and "kde35rc2" using a browser, the dates and times for files and directory are exactly the same. so, i guess that "kde35" is simply a symlink to "kde35rc2"
<Delvien> kkathman i keep asking in #ubuntu what command i have to type to run it, But gnome users are stupid
<kkathman> Delvien: try doing a ps - aux in your konsole and see if you can determine what process is your battery monitor
<ArthurB> it is less msn oriented than amsn so it lacks some functions but not much
<roh> nut The new Gaim version (2 I think), I have hear a very powerful things
<roh> Cam suport, etc
<abdb> well i try "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbhd" i get "mount: you must specify the filesystem type", so how? what is the correct syntax?
<l3m> LjL: hmm makes sense. otherwise apt would have upgraded.... 
<l3m> now that you say it
<l3m> ;)
<kkathman> Gaim is fine, just doesnt look as nice...but it has some features that Kopete does not
<ArthurB> Kopete logs are better than gaim
<l3m> abdb: hmm the fact that you even have to use a manual mount is an indication that something else went wrong. 
<kkathman> Anyone here use Kontact??
<ArthurB> I do
<jjesse> all the time
<l3m> abdb: did you try konqueror and media:/ ??
<roh> I have read Gaim 2.0 will become powerful
<abdb> sure, no usb drive there
<ArthurB> abdb: HAL is broken
<ArthurB> it worked for me a week then I don't know what dependency made it failed
<kkathman> ArthurB: great...I am just recently having probs with the Kmail part...seems it wont check for mail without me closing the app and restarting it? Any ideas?
<abdb> athurB, what is broken?
<ArthurB> now media:/ is silent
<ArthurB> kkathman: close the app, then restart it
<Delvien> kkathman its called battstat-applet-2 but i run it in command line and it doesnt show
<kkathman> ArthurB: yah I did that..and it goes out and checks...But then if I click on the "get mail" icon, it goes out and hangs for some dumb reason
<l3m> abdb: anyway, man mount would have told you about "usbfs" ;)
<Delvien> kkathman actually gives me an error
<kkathman> Delvien: can you try to Alt-F2 and type that in then?
<Delvien> kkathman thats what i ran it with
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> what erro?
<Delvien> lemme run it again
<kkathman> sorry... Delvien.. what error do you get
<abdb> l3m, it did: "usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)"
<abdb> so what now?
<Delvien> kkathman Cannot display location file//battstat-applet-2  ||| Details: There is no default action associated with this location
<Delvien> kkathman lemme switch to KDE really quick
<roh> Ubuntu (gnome) have an updater like windows, but kubuntu (KDE)???
<roh> (Visual updater)
<Riddell> roh: adept-updater
<kkathman> hey Riddell :)
<rikva> adept-updater doesn't run in the systray, does it?
<l3m> abdb: sorry, i mean mount -t usbfs /blah /blahblah 
<ArthurB> anyone knows about media:/ not showing anything ?
<_martin> USB?
<Delvien> kkathman back
<kkathman> ArthurB: yah it doesnt for me either but I think its because one of my samba boxes rebooted
<ArthurB> I don't see anything at all
<ArthurB> even local HD
<_martin> Had a problem with USB devices not being shown. Solved by updating the system via Adept (the one called "System update wizard"
<Delvien> kkathman any ideas?
<kkathman> ArthurB: when I do an ls -l  in /media it goes off and waits like 3 or 4 minutes then errors with a mount error on my samba share, but DOES display other things
<kkathman> I cant seem to get it to refresh that connection when that one box reboots
<teprrr> http://pastebin.com/442511 -- can anyone help me with this?
<ArthurB> I don't mean /media
<ArthurB> I mean media:/
<kkathman> Delvien: did you try typing that command in kde?
<Delvien> kkathman aye
<kkathman> ArthurB: ???
<l3m> is it just me or is the new konqueror crash-prone?
<kkathman> I dont use konq :)
<kkathman> brb...going to reboot.
<ArthurB> l3m: this implies that YOU are crash prone
<Delvien> kkathman as it stands it doesnt work in gnome ,unless i right click the panel , click add to  panel and choose it from a list of things to add
<ArthurB> weird
<kkathman> Delvien: I dunno ... it should work tho
<kkathman> Delvien: can you do an Uncle Google and see if there is some other process that should be running?
<kkathman> brb
<libben> what can i beg my friend to download for remoting his desktop? his on windows. and im obviously on kubuntu 
<libben> his == he's
<darkheart> libben: Remoting to his desktop or from his desktop?
<MenZa`> I think he means from libben's to his friends
<MenZa`> :p
<libben> remoting his desktop. i was looking at real vnc.
<libben> but it wasnt free
<darkheart> err...I'm still not clear on whether it's from or to his box.
<darkheart> You want to log into his box?
<libben> i wanna remote his desktop. to help him with some problems
<darkheart> What version of windows?
<libben> xp
<darkheart> Just have him set up remote desktop for windows, and you use rdesktop to connect to his box.
<bl3ssing> jhk
<osh> So, kde3.5 is out isn't it? Time to update /topic?
<pointwood> yes and yes :)
<Delvien> kkathman i have to run kicker AND gnome-panel to have the applets work (works on gnome bar only)
<_linus> Hi
<Delvien> kkathman this stinks... i want that bat mon
<kkathman> Delvien:  Ahhh ok
<kkathman> Delvien: cant you find a battery monitor for KDE?  Like maybe a superkaramba widget?
<bl3ssing_> is there any msconfig in linux?
<Delvien> kkathman i want it on the panel though, SK takes too much mem for what it does
<kkathman> bl3ssing: of course not...thats an M$ program
<Delvien> bl3ssing why would you want one..... lol
<kkathman> really!
<_linus> Is it possible to change the directory which apt-get caches the downloaded files in?
<kkathman> bl3ssing: what about msconfig are you looking for?
<bl3ssing_> I want to cancel one program which's running ... KILLING IT! :-))
<bl3ssing_> kkathman: 
<bl3ssing_> ...
<kkathman> bl3ssing: explain please
<bl3ssing_> I don't like that ....
<bl3ssing_> yesterday I've changed something
<Delvien> Anyone know what i should be installing for this ???? checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 2.2.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<bl3ssing_> I wanted to put my xmms to start each time I'm starting my computer, but it doesn't start singing since there's a sound fail ... (If I'm getting in the konsole and typing "killall artsd", than ... if I'll try again the xmms, it will sing; but never when it is my computer starting)
<Delvien> since when did people replace the word "PLAY" with sing?
<kkathman> bl3ssing: you want to keep xmmx from starting up?
<kkathman> Delvien:  hehe...I think bl3ssing has english as a 2nd language
<Delvien> bl3ssing amaroK has that option ootb
<Delvien> kkathman i think so too
<Delvien> kkathman you know what this means i have to install ? checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 2.2.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<bl3ssing_> sure kkathman ... but if it is not singing, than I won't ... cause it is disturbing me.
<bl3ssing_> :-(
<Delvien> ?
<darkheart> Delvien: You need to install the qt dev packages.
<bl3ssing_> you're right kkathman since my english is not my native lang ...
<_linus> Is it possible to change the cache directory of apt-get?
<bl3ssing_> :-)
<Delvien> kkathman know what they are called?
<kkathman> bl3ssing: just go to your ~/.kde/Autostart and remove that symlink
<darkheart> I think bl3ssing wants xmms to start up, but his sound server is screwy.
<darkheart> So it won't start up on boot.
<bl3ssing_> darkheart:  you're perfectly right. :-)
<Delvien> thats artsd for you..
<kkathman> darkheart: ok..well maybe you can help him ?
<_martin> Bl3ssing: sure you havn't forgotten to set the sound system to give control faster? That's a problem I had. The default setting is 60 seconds, set it to 1 sec and it worked
<Delvien> kkathman any idea?
<Sneaky_Bastard> 'scuse me
<Sneaky_Bastard> I'm in dire need of help
<bl3ssing_> breally _martin? I'll check it right now. thanks man.
<Delvien> i like your name sneaky
<Sneaky_Bastard> all my audio died after last package update
<Delvien> shoot sneaky_bastard
<Sneaky_Bastard> I'm using Breezy
<darkheart> kkathman: I would, but I don't know too much about the sound system >_<
<Delvien> sneaky_bastard restart X , if that doesnt work do a reboot just to be safe
<Sneaky_Bastard> no, you don't understand
<Sneaky_Bastard> the drivers somehow got munged
<Sneaky_Bastard> reboot does not help
<Sneaky_Bastard> alsa-utils does not help
<Delvien> o , that sucks
<Delvien> reinstall the driver?
<Sneaky_Bastard> well that's what I'm trying to find out!!
<Sneaky_Bastard> how the hell do I reinstall the audio drivers ?
<Delvien> search in adept for alsa
<Sneaky_Bastard> KUbuntu did an automagical hardware scan
<Sneaky_Bastard> is Alsa supposed to be able to figure out that I have an SB Audigy 1 by itselfF ?
<Sneaky_Bastard> there was a kernel update
<Delvien> alsa is what most people use as the sound driver thingy :p
<Sneaky_Bastard> there is alsa and oss
<Sneaky_Bastard> as systems
<Sneaky_Bastard> ok
<_linus> And esd, by the way :)
<kkathman> Delvien: yep
<Sneaky_Bastard> well, my application - PureData visual sound language, doesn't know ESD
<Delvien> kkathman do you know what the QT dev packages are called?
<Delvien> kkathman when i do a checkinstall with this applet, it installs DECnet and locks up my computer, i actually have to do a rescue after something installs DECnet.. 
<darkheart> Delvien: Probably something like qt-dev
<kkathman> Delvien: depends on what you want
<Stormchaser> 'lo. How come kvirc isn't in the apt repository?
<Delvien> kkathman  Qt (>= Qt 2.2.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<kkathman> Delvien: its typically libqt4-dev
<Sneaky_Bastard> so what must I do, Delvian?
<Sneaky_Bastard> in Adept ?
<Delvien> kkathman aye i just isntalled that and it gave same error
<Delvien> Sneaky_bastard look for also , and remove, then install the alsa, see if that works
<_martin> Anyone checked the test CD for Dapper? Lol @ the amount of bugs, hehe, not stable in long time I presume.
<bl3ssing> nobody knows why my problem's still on? :-(
<Sneaky_Bastard> ok
<Sneaky_Bastard> remove, reboot?
<Sneaky_Bastard> then install ?
<kkathman> Delvien: ok maybe qt4-dev-tools then?
<jbueler> :)
<Delvien> kkathman thats installed
<kkathman> hmm
<bl3ssing> I'm trying to listen to the system sounds same time with the xmms music. Why can't I hear them? :-((
<Delvien> anyway to skip ./configure?
<Stormchaser> no
<Delvien> im not going to auto-apt again.. fooks up my system EVERY time.
<_martin> Not sure you can listen to system sounds at the same time as XMMS. I have the same thing here
<Delvien> damn old programmers needing DECnet..
<kkathman> Delvien: did you try libqt4-core ??
<Sneaky_Bastard> Delvien: I need to remove alsa, reboot and then reinstall ?
<Delvien> kkathman thats installed too
<bl3ssing> tha'ts very sad for linux ... I hate this thing.
<Delvien> Sneaky_bastard remove alsa, then install it again (this isnt garaunteed to work, its just a suggestion)
<bl3ssing> windows can do this ... but not linux? I don't think so ... It must be a way ... to find it out ...! I'm very sure about this.
<bl3ssing> :-)
<_martin> Maybe you can get it to work. I'm still a Linux nOOb. Only running for 1 month ^^
<JakubS> bl3ssing: alsa+dmix can do that
<bl3ssing> where from can I take mp3 for free? :-) All kind of ...! :-)
<bl3ssing> really?
<Delvien> bl3ssing Linux is something you have to work at, thats what makes it so great
<JakubS> too bad almost no game works with alsa
<JakubS> or sound quality is damn poor
<bl3ssing> I love it ... Delvien and that's why I won't quit with it. Ever!!!
<bl3ssing> :-)
<Delvien> bl3ssing we dont discuss piracy in distro channels
<kkathman> Delvien: you might also try libqt3-headers
<Delvien> kkathman those are installed too
<kkathman> bl3ssing: thats illegal and you know it
<Stormchaser> okay... Bit better question... IS there any package, that can control my monitor's configuration?
<kkathman> Delvien: hmmm Im at a loss then
<bl3ssing> hei, it is not about piracy Delvien! I just need some examples of ... what's the right word in english ... I know it, but forgot it too. :-(
<Delvien> kkathman trying to get this http://kbatt.sourceforge.net/
<kkathman> Stormchaser: what seems to be the difficulty on your monitor?
<bl3ssing> I know it is illegally there, but not in my country (YET!); soon it will be and I'm very proud of this
<kkathman> bl3ssing: its illegal everywhere..and its not morally right, whether illegal or not!!!
<nalioth> Delvien: do you have kdebase-dev, kde-devel, libqt3*-dev libqt4*-dev and 
<nalioth> !xincludes
<ubotu> methinks xincludes is for X dev libs, install xlibs-dev xlibs-static-dev and x-window-system-dev
<djk_> it's not illegal everywhere.. and morals are insignificant.
<darkheart> mp3s aren't necessarily illegal, but that's all I have to say.
<kkathman> darkheart: some are not..thats true..but in reality, we all know what the truth is
<darkheart> kkathman: Yep.
<kkathman> morals are ALWAYS significant
<djk_> kkathman: what would the truth be
<Stormchaser> kkathman: refresh frequency is all...
* kkathman sends djk_ to #philosophy
<_martin> There are always multiple sides of any story. If I make MP3's of my own original and recorded music and share it with people it's not illegal since I'm the owner of the music and have to copyright to it
<Delvien> nalioth yep have all 3
<djk_> kkathman: don't mention truth then ;)
<kkathman> Stormchaser:  you might check your xorg.conf file then
<nalioth> Delvien: you have the xincludes?
<kkathman> blah djk_
<Berik> hi, where can i find a repository for Codeine?
<Delvien> nalioth fix includes?
<nalioth> Delvien: read EVERYTHING i wrote above and follow the conversation tree
<termleech> is there any easy way to create a .deb from an rpm?
<djk_> alien
<termleech> ty
<JakubS> weird, Xorg.0.log says direct rendering: Enabled but glxinfo disagrees
<JakubS> card is i915
<Delvien> nalioth installing x-window now
<JakubS> is there some debug switch to investigate it more?
<Delvien> nalioth nope get the same error
<Delvien> Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 2.2.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<nalioth> Delvien: you need libqt3*-dev and libqt4*-dev
<nalioth> Delvien: * is a wild card and means "any combination of characters"
<Stormchaser> kkathman: I'm aware of that, but are there any tools to modify xorg? I don't want to fry my monitor...
<Delvien> nalioth i have libqt3-mt-dev installed
<Delvien> nalioth and libeqt4-dev is installed as well
<nalioth> Delvien: there are more -dev pkgs than that, iirc
<teprrr> tpr@tulibuntu:~$ /usr/bin/update-menus.real
<teprrr> Segmentation fault
<teprrr> anyone seen this before? all post-installs which try to run the menu seem to hang
<Delvien> nalioth i only see those when i search libqt3 and libqt4 , there are things like libqt3-mysql and stuff
<bl3ssing> the MP3 are not illegally as long as you've converted them from the originally cd you've bought them, right? that kind of mp3 I do have ... so I'm not ILLEGALLY listening to my own mp3-s; and ... one more thing: IT IS IMORALLY TO TAKE UNORIGINALLY MUSIC FROM INTERNET WITHOUT PAYING!!!
<JakubS> ok, found, it would be cool if kubuntu installed libgl1-mesa-dri by default
<Delvien> nalioth does this mean anything ? ii found it in the confi.log  int magnolia = QEvent::Speech; /* new in 2.2 beta2 */
<nalioth> Delvien: are you running breezy standard kde or the 3.5 tree?
<Delvien> nalioth breezy standard
<Delvien> nalioth 3.4.3
<bl3ssing> nalioth: can I ask you something? I want to hear more sounds smae time (with differents audio programs or the same...).  Why can't I? :-(
<nalioth> bl3ssing: i'm not up on kde sound issues
<JakubS> bl3ssing: 1) need to setup dmix, 2) apps have to use alsa instead of oss
<bl3ssing> I can't find any dmix on my Adept. Why? 
<JakubS> kde, xmms and lots of other stuff can use alsa as backend so it should not be a problem
<bl3ssing> :-( 
<Delvien> nalioth http://pastebin.com/442573 this might help
<bl3ssing> wow ... that's cool ...
<JakubS> bl3ssing: because it is already part of alsa and you have it installed
<bl3ssing> oh, I see.
<teprrr> breezy should use dmix as default, afaik
<bl3ssing> so ... should I start alsa instead of xmms?
<teprrr> use alsa plugin instead of oss plugin in xmms
<nalioth> Delvien: i suspect you are missing -dev libs
<JakubS> teprrr: really? withe kernel <2.6.13 it requires /etc/asound.conf
<Delvien> nalioth hehe , happen to know which ones :P
<teprrr> JakubS, that's at least what I've been told..
<bl3ssing> COOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<bl3ssing> it is working. Thanks guys...
<bl3ssing> God bless all of you.
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> I'm so excited.
<bl3ssing> I told you people I won't be dissapointed. :-)
<JakubS> bl3ssing: http://tlug.dnho.net/?q=node/127 - asound.conf for enabling dmix
* JakubS needs to restart xorg to make synaptics finally work
<teprrr> bl3ssing, so you can now play from different sources? :p
<bl3ssing> yeap teprrr
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> thanks ... terr
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> teprrr
<Berik> hi, where can i find a repository for Codeine?
<Delvien> nalioth im trying to install this http://kbatt.sourceforge.net/
<Delvien> nalioth if i auto-apt it it installes DECnet which locks my computer up , and i have to do a rescue because after that linux wont boot
<teprrr> bl3ssing, oh, cool :)
<JakubS> yup, synaptics and direct rendering now work
<bl3ssing> kkathman: how can i change the backgroung of the kvirc ... this one where I can watch what people are chatting about in the kubuntu channel? I've tried to find it by myself, but nothing.
<bl3ssing> :-(
<bl3ssing> what is Codeine doing, Berik? :-)
<nalioth> Delvien: i'm not much help other than what i have offered
<nalioth> Delvien: what is "DECnet"?
<bl3ssing> which's the best irc people? somebody said that irss, kvirc ... x-chat, konversation ... any other one ... a better gui one? :-)
<LjL> darkheart: just don't install DECNet perhaps?
<LjL> ops
<LjL> i meant, Delvien, just don't install decnet perhaps?
<Delvien> nalioth i have no idea but it wants to istall that and the dnet packages
<LjL> Delvien: auto-apt *asks* what you want to install and what you don't
<Delvien> ill try it again :/
<Delvien> !checkinstall
<ubotu> it has been said that checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<nalioth> Delvien: you realize that kbatt is ancient, right? klaptopdaemon has that functionality in kde 3.4/3.5
<LjL> Delvien: another possibility: run configure under auto-apt, DO NOT install everything, and let it fail
<nalioth> Delvien: i mean, REALLY ancient
<LjL> Delvien: then only install the *last* package that auto-apt had asked you about
<LjL> Delvien: then repeat the process
<Delvien> nalioth i know hehe, but its exactly what im looking for a better LOOKING battery mon
<nalioth> Delvien: then look to some themes/icon packges
<nalioth> Delvien: or superkaramber or conky or gkrellm
<Delvien> nalioth does klaptop handel the meter (the green showing less when the batters powery go down) ?
<nalioth> Delvien: yes it does
<Delvien> nalioth so in theory i could use the icons from Gnomes Battery monitor (which is what i wanted to begin wih )
<Delvien> nalioth my orignal plan was to use Gnomes Battery Charg monitor in KDE panel, but i cant figure out how to make it work
<Judax> nalioth: DECnet is a networking protocol used by DEC equipment: VMS o/s, etc.
<Delvien> it locks up systems if you install it to the wrong kind of machine :P
<nalioth> Delvien: you'll have to convert the image formats
<bl3ssing_> hello people
<bl3ssing_> :-)
<bl3ssing_> I'm on irssi
<Delvien> nalioth aye thats no problem 
<bl3ssing_> it is a nice interface ... but a simple one. :)
<bl3ssing_> I'd love to have a better gui irc ...
<Delvien> nalioth happen to know where those icons are?
<Berik> try xchat
<Berik> or konversation
<lithium> hi all
<nalioth> Delvien: try kde-look.org or www.deviantart.com for battery monitor themes
<JakubS> bl3ssing_: one vote for konversation :-)
<Judax> bl3ssing: I like konversation or kvirc
<JakubS> mmm, fish:// rocks so much :-)
<Berik> anyone know where to get Codeine?
<lithium> is it to restore the original kde images in the kmenu and the konqueror activity image?
<osh> KDE3.5 is pretty. Some good improvements too. :-)
<JakubS> too bad upgrade to 3.5 on kubuntu wants to remove amarok :-(
<osh> JakubS: What does fish:// do?
<LjL> bl3ssing_: listen, could you give me a screenshot of you X-Chat running? i'd like to see what is going wrong with its interface
<Delvien> osh hows it run?
<LjL> bl3ssing_: because i am pretty sure that x-chat is the client that you remember from red hat
<osh> JakubS: Didn't for me. Remove amarok that is.
<osh> Delvien: Very good. Not that 3.4 was bad, but 3.5 really feels like a step up. :-)
<JakubS> 3.5 changes provides kdelibs4c2a instead of kdelibs4c2 (yet another abi breakage) and amarok relies on latter
<JakubS> s/changes//
<Delvien> anyone else find that kfind is absolutely useless?
<osh> JakubS: That's funny. I am on 3.5 now and amarok is still availible and working.
<osh> JakubS: via xine if that matters...
<JakubS> time to another apt-get update it seems
<_linus> I'm sorry, stupid question: How's the "boot.local" from SuSE called in Ubuntu?
<l3m> JakubS: you have dapper packages
<LjL> _linus: what's boot.local in suse?
<l3m> JakubS: use the breezy ones
<l3m> for kde 3.5
<l3m> !kde3.5
<ubotu> [kde3.5]  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<l3m> ^^ these
<JakubS> nothing breaks that way?
<_linus> LjL: I don't know exactly ^^ I have to mount the apt-get cache folder on another partition, and as I don't want to do this manually every time, I was told to write it into the boot.local (which is called different in Ubuntu)
<l3m> JakubS: no. c2a = dapper, c2 = breezy
<LjL> _linus: uh, i'm not sure
<_linus> LjL: Well, I'll do it manually, I anyway don't need it that often. Thanks anyway :)
<l3m> _linus: just use fstab to mount it? 
<_linus> l3m: Hm, I have to use mount --bind for mounting a folder, which is not possible in the fstab, as far as I know...
<l3m> _linus: mount the whole partition somewhere and place a symlink=
<l3m> ?
<_linus> >toilet ^^
<bl3ssing> sure LjL; I'll give you in a sec. :-)
<bl3ssing> how can I send you the screenshot? 
<bl3ssing> LjL: ?
<_linus> l3m: Hm, I first try the manual mount --bind
<getaceres> has anyone updated to kde 3.5?
<LjL> bl3ssing: in the menu, Graphics / KSnapshot
<LjL> bl3ssing: save it, and then you can load it into the pastebin
<l3m> _linus: yeah, but if you have to do this everytime i think it would be way easier to just mount the partition and symlink that folder. hmm why do you want to mix the apt cache anyway?
<osh> getaceres: yes
<bhna> getaceres: yes
<l3m> getaceres: yes
<libben> how long will it take before ff 1.5x is in repos? cause its final release tonight
<bhna> think ivman is obsolet for kde3.5?
<getaceres> do you have the "get new stuff" button in kopete enabled or disabled?
<getaceres> I have it disabled, I don't know why
<_linus> l3m: I just have to do this when upgrading the whole distro, like now from Hoary to Breezy
<osh> getaceres: get new stuff?
<_linus> l3m: I just haven't got enough space for the whole stuff, but still enough for smaller updates or programs
<JakubS> bhna: i think yes
<SbCl3> is kde 3.5 available on apt?
<pointwood> yes
<bhna> SbCl3: www.kubuntu.org
<getaceres> yes, in the configuration, of kopete, where you configure the emoticons and chat style used, is a disabled button that's supposed to let you install new themes from kde-look.org automatically
<SbCl3> well, i think kde 3.5 is big enough for a topic change
<getaceres> just like the wallpapers you can install through the get new stuff interface
<osh> getaceres: yes, install new theme is disabled for me.
<osh> getaceres: sorry, get new themes.
<getaceres> well, I have it in spanish, so I don't know how it's in english
<bl3ssing> LjL: how can I send the picture to you? :-( through the pastebin I can't find the opportunity of uploading .... :-(
<getaceres> anyway, there are two main features in kopete in KDE 3.5: Webcam support and get new stuff integration
<getaceres> it's a shame that kubuntu blocks one of them
<djk_> bl3ssing imageshack.us for example is a image-hosting-site.
<osh> www.putfile.com i think too.
<djk_> or rapidshare.de ;)
<LjL> bl3ssing: use this pastebin http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<bl3ssing> Ljl ... http://img314.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xchatsnapshot15lx.png
<bl3ssing> :-)
<LjL> bl3ssing: well, it looks right to me. it's probably just that it looked better with red hat's gnome theme
<Redleer> is there any difference between ubuntu and kubuntu except kubuntu uses kde?
<LjL> Redleer: no
<Redleer> :)
<sambagirl> how long it taking to register a channel?
<sambagirl> test
<sambagirl> oh nevermind
<libben> rofl http://www.2december.co.uk/
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:seth_k] : Fix a beastie for Kubuntu Hug Day, #ubuntu-bugs | Dapper Flight 1 http://tinyurl.com/d5gfk | http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com |  IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<libben> how long will it take before ff 1.5x is in repos? cause its final release tonight
<osh> libben: dunno
<libben> would be nice with a official made deb into the repos when it gets released
<libben> so sick and tired of this slow browsing. 1.5 far more superior and better
<bl3ssing> how can I install a file? I got a gz here and I want to install it. How can I do it ...? what command should I use ...
<osh> libben: it will. i just dont know how long it takes.
<l3m> hmm konqui and opera are far superior to firefox, i wonder why people care for it so much ;)
<l3m> <flame> ;)
<seth_k> libben, rc3++ is already in dapper, 1.5 final will be in shortly
<libben> whats rc3++?
<seth_k> a version that is greater than rc3
<ttrocal> Hello, a problem has recently emerged on my Breezy system where I am unable to log back on to my KDE session after the screen has been locked.  It will tell me my password is invalid, though I'm sure it is not.  I can still log in through KDM normally.  What might be wrong?
<osh> l3m: because it's the first browser to make a dent in IE's stats.
<seth_k> but less than 1.5
<libben> whats rc3?
<seth_k> o_0
<djk_> libben: release candidate 3??
<libben> u mean there is firefox version 3 in dapper?
<andre> getaceres: add "ForceNewStuff=true" to your kopeterc in the ChatWindowSettings-section to enable the feature. it was disabled because it's acting a bit strange sometimes
<l3m> osh: yeah, but on linux there are far superior programs ;)
<seth_k> libben, http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/ o_0
<andre> getaceres: it's not kubuntu's fault
<seth_k> Release Candidate 3, dude
<getaceres> andre: Thanks
<andre> np :)
<getaceres> what is the strange behavior?
<blocky> kopete + webcams is awesome
<andre> not being able to deinstall themes and other misbehaviours
<getaceres> i'll try it
<osh> l3m: perhaps. also, I've gotten my bank to support firefox. I think they'll go bananas if I throw konqeror on them.. ;-)
<l3m> hehe
<djk_> osh: isn't the reason that ff makes a dent in IEs stats the kiddies who love FF because it is FF. sorta like a recursive loop, thankfully finite loop
<bl3ssing> how can I install a file? I got a gz here and I want to install it. How can I do it ...? what command should I use ...
<osh> djk_: I think most people love the plugins. I got my father hooked on FF because of the popup-blocker and the plugins.
<blocky> can somebody tell me where the msn webcam should appear in kopete?
<djk_> osh: seems to me that people who like the plugins usually don't know what other progs are capable of. oh well.
<sampan> is there an easy way to import firefox bookmarks into konqueror?  i can't even find the file where konq stores bookmarks :/
<seth_k|away> sampan, it's easy, just open the Konq bookmarks manager, then File > Import > Mozilla
<seth_k|away> sampan, the bookmarks for Fx are stored in ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<SbCl3> if kde has updated successfully, should i see version "3.4.3" on the "About KDE" window? it does't seem right, but i logged off and that's all that's required for the kde update i think
<sampan> seth, thanks -- i just looked there and my eyes slid right over that import line 
* sampan has one of those "doh!" moments
<bl3ssing> how can I start EPICirc  program
<dbrouwer> hi all, upon ./configure i get: "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check"  any idea's?
<bl3ssing> ?
<bl3ssing> k ... I'll get some sleep now. God bless all of you. 
<blocky> can anyone help me view other peoples webcams over msn in kopete
<blocky> its supposed to be supported in the new kde
<Tm_T> blocky: what you need to know
<darkheart> Anyone know offhand where I can set KDE to allow pop up windows to grab the focus?
<blocky> well i tried viewing a friends webcam
<blocky> and it said connected fine for him
<blocky> but no webcam window appeared on my end
<blocky> i forwarded port 6891 and set it to use only that for webcams in the options
<osh> dbrouwer: not enough devel-packages installed i'd say.
<blocky> but the window doesnt appear
<blocky> i dont have a webcam to test
<Tm_T> blocky: hmm, it suppose to pop up dialog asking would you like to see or not
<blocky> webcam support on msn is really the only thing ive been keeping windows around for
<blocky> yea it did
<blocky> i said yes
<Tm_T> ok, how your friend did "clicked" to send webcam
<matrix> some body can help me for instalar vdr?
<Tm_T> because what I know about newer MSN Messengers, they try by default get bothways-webcam session
<blocky> yea
<blocky> it asked me both questions
<Tm_T> well, that's not a good idea
<Tm_T> ask him to try to send only his webcam
<blocky> k
<blocky> still not working
<blocky> >:|
<Tm_T> blocky: it should, it works here
<Tm_T> check your firewall etc settings twice more
<blocky> what settings exactly?
<osh> what's the difference between the "fish" and the "sftp" protocol.
<l3m> anyone using lastfm in amarok?
<l3m> osh: fish is a graphical ssh while sftp is secure ftp 
<l3m> osh:  the underlying mechanism differs, even if kde integration is so nice that it looks the same
<dennis_p> ssh is also secure of course :-)
<l3m> obviously ;)
<osh> l3m: right. thanks.
<AlexRMUK> can I get Flash, and erm ... Quicktime in Kubuntu 64bit yet?
<blocky> okay well if nobody knows how to make kopete work with msn webcams, can anyone at least tell me how to make display pictures appear normal size in the chat window?
<hirs> hi
<dennis_p> so I added the deb on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php to adept, and clicked Update how do I know what kde version will be installed if I click kde meta package 'kde'?
<ajeet> Hello, I've just installed Kubuntu, why isn't there a menu entry for Kcontrol, I'm having to run it from a terminal?!
<dennis_p> It should be underneath the documentation entry, a screen and a green board icon
<Judax> dennis_p: when you click on kde, it will open more detailed info you can see the old and new version
<Judax> if you click install, then preview changes button on toolbar you will see what will be changed
<hirs> ajeet: right click K menu and add it yourself
<dennis_p> 5:44ubuntu2 it says
<blocky> has anyone here got webcam support working in kopete?
<hirs> blocky: well not tested in a conversation, but I can see tv on the settings window
<blocky> when i try to view anyones webcam i dont see anything
<blocky> it asks and i accept
<blocky> and then no window appears
<dennis_p> does 5:44ubuntu2 mean 3.5 or 3.4.x ?
<hirs> blocky: sorry I can't help :(
<blocky> damn
<dbrouwer> anybody know why " make" gives me "starter.cpp:298: warning: unused parameter `int width'" and then error? 
<blocky> msn webcam support is the only thing amsn lacks
<blocky> but its an important feature
<blocky> i was gonna switch to kopete
<blocky> when i read the 3.5 announcment
<ajeet> Btw, I installed kubuntu via a server install of ubuntu, then doing an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop... Is there a way to bypass that and JUST install a minimal kde system, i tried apt-get install kde, kde-base and others, nothing worked?!
<blocky> minimal kde is an oxymoron :P
<hirs> does any one tryed kde 3.5 superkaramba?
<bhna> ajeet: apt-get install kdebas-bin
<bhna> hirs: yes
<blocky> yea hirs
<blocky> it didnt work properly for me
<blocky> some parts work
<Chousuke> Hm
<blocky> but i couldnt install liquid weather
<ajeet> bhna: what does that give me? No kubuntu, just kde on a ubuntu base?
<Chousuke> I wish I could install KDE on my folks' computer. :/
<Tm_T> who's stopping?
<Chousuke> resources.
<bhna> ajeet: a minimal kde. not kubuntu
<Chousuke> it hasn't got enough RAM to run KDE 
<Chousuke> Currently it runs Gnome and it's slow as hell. as far as I know KDE requires even more :/
<Tm_T> not true
<Tm_T> I used KDE in machine with 64M ram
<Chousuke> Which KDE? :P
<Tm_T> 3.4.2
<Chousuke> But if they ever get a new computer I'll install KDE on it.
<Chousuke> I think they'd like it.
<ajeet> bhna: just out of interest, is this available from usual default repos? and why is it called kdebas-bin?
<Chousuke> especially since kopete now supposedly supports the webcam.
<hirs> If you like xfce it exists xubuntu
<bhna> ajeet: kdebase-bin -the base of kde system. yes, default repos.
<ajeet> bhna: thanks!!!
<Chousuke> But hmm.
<bhna> ajeet: if you need kdm then apt-get install kdm
<Chousuke> If I ever get some x86 hardware, I'll try out KDE4 after it's released.
<Chousuke> I hope they have'll some tool even partly equivalent to OS X's quicksilver for KDE4 though.
<ajeet> bhna: Thanks! Kubuntu is nice but I want a minimal kde system and to be able to install just what I want; I take it kde-base bin is very minimal?
<Chousuke> because which ever desktop gets such a tool first will be the one I'll use :P
<hirs> ajeet: you can install apps you like, apt will tacke care of deps, apt-get install kicker konqueror kcontrol
<ajeet> btw, how do I enable flash in konqueror?
<Chousuke> I'm really excited about this recent development in the Linux desktop front.  
<l3m> Chousuke: there's a quicksilver replacement in kde right now
<l3m> it's called katapulot
<l3m> and it's included in the kubuntu default installation
<Chousuke> l3m: how good is it? :)
<l3m> katapult
<l3m> well it's great
<l3m> ;)
<Chousuke> if it only launches apps, it's only half way there.
<dennis_p> flash? see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<l3m> Chousuke: try it out... ;)
<Chousuke> Wish I could
<Chousuke> no Linux installed ATM.
<Chousuke> Running OS X on a powerbook. :/
<Chousuke> I guess I should download a kubuntu live cd
<blocky> okay im gonna switch from kopete back to amsn
<Chousuke> amsn!?
<blocky> i wanted webcam support
<Chousuke> last time I tried it, it was horrible :(
<l3m> i have to work on osx all day... so nice when i'm back at a konfortable desktop in the evening ;)
<dennis_p> os x is faster on ppc i feel
<blocky> can anyone tell me if i need to remove the stable dpkg to isntall the cvs
<l3m> os x is sooooooo slow
<l3m> even on a dual g5 
<Chousuke> I'm very comfortable with OS X
<Chousuke> it's a pleasure to use. :)
<Chousuke> especially with quicksiler
<dennis_p> what is quicksilver/
<l3m> dennis_p: press ALT-SPACE
<Chousuke> but after KDE4 is out with input method support is out, and some development on katapult/equivalent stuff is done, I think KDE might be just as good.
<Judax> I don't know quicksilver, but katapult does more than just apps
<Chousuke> Judax: care to tell in a few words what it can do?
<Judax> Chousuke: opens apps, but also will do web links
<darkheart> After you hit alt+space, what can you do?
<Judax> Chousuke: I have only messed with those two parts, so not sure if it has other capabilitites
<l3m> quick access to apps, bookmarks, links, whatever
<Chousuke> that's nice.
<eternal9> having one hell of a time trying to load nvidia drivers 
<l3m> Chousuke: i work on osx and kde and i prefer kde. os x is just too ..hmm.. it slows you down 
<eternal9> its always telling me that it can't find the kernel for it ? 
<l3m> and the apps are worse
<Chousuke> QS can also be used to control apps, manipulate files and do random stuff... there are plugins 
<eternal9> can anyone help me out 
<Chousuke> but I assume katapult will evolve
<l3m> Chousuke: you don't need that
<l3m> it's already in kde
<Judax> eternal9: did you get the nvidia drivers from the repo?
<eternal9> no from the site 
<dennis_p> evolve into finderpop? :-)
<l3m> Chousuke: all quicksilver functionality is
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:raingrove] : Fix a beastie for Kubuntu Hug Day, #ubuntu-bugs | Dapper Flight 1 http://tinyurl.com/d5gfk | http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com |  IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat | KDE 3.5 is out
<eternal9> nvidia.com
<Chousuke> l3m: all of it?
<Chousuke> I doubt that.
<l3m> Chousuke: maybe you should use kde once in a while.
<Chousuke> But I'll try KDE4 anyway when it's released.
<Judax> eternal9: is there a reason you need those particular drivers?  I have several installs and the nvidia drivers from repo work fine
<l3m> Chousuke: hehe. old habits keeping you on a worse system.. well, you'll learn, one day ;)
<Chousuke> Don't have x86 hardware, and there's one feature 3.x lacks anyway that makes it not usable by me.
<Chousuke> l3m: What might be worse for you might be better for me, so don't say things like that :)
<Chousuke> I very much like how OS X works. Not many complaints.
<l3m> Chousuke: kde works as well on ppc as on x86, i don't see what process should have to do with it?
<Chousuke> Well, my HD is full.
<l3m> processor
<Chousuke> well, already partitioned that is.
<Chousuke> and can't be bothered to try the live CD
<darkheart> Where do you edit what appears in Katapult?
<Chousuke> or KDE 3.x
<Chousuke> so I'll try KDE 4 when it's released and I have a machine to run it on :)
<l3m> Chousuke: then why do you hang around in #kubuntu? ;)
<l3m> Chousuke: any machine which runs os x flies on kde
<Chousuke> Because I'm interested.
<Chousuke> l3m: speed is not essential
<Chousuke> it should just get the job done in
<dennis_p> l3m: mhm running 10.2 on 266MHz beige mac
<Chousuke> as comfortable manner as possible
<Chousuke> now carnivale ->
<l3m> exactly. comfort is the word. 
<ccc_> is kdebase all i need for a kde 3.5 upgrade?
<l3m> i need tabbed terminals
<eternal9> you mean using the package manager judex
<l3m> i need a good IDE ( xcode - lol )
<l3m> i don't need a fuckin spinning beach ball all the time
<l3m> ;)
<ccc_> ...i'm new to kde so i haven't a clue :|
<l3m> ccc_ no. "apt-get install kde" 
<hirs> ccc_: have you added kde 3.5 source?
<ccc_> l3m: ok, thanks
<ccc_> hirs: yes
<hirs> ccc_: you can also upgrade the system: apt-get dist-upgrade
<ccc_> just added the k7 kernel for my amd, should probably let that do its work first
<hirs> how can I disable the exit animation in kmplayer?  I can't see any option..
<fevoldj2> Hi, I have no-ip setup and I can ping my computer, I forwarded the SSH port 22 to this computer, and nmapped my computer locally to make sure port 22 was open and it is, yet I cannot connect to it even on the network.
<darkheart> fevoldj2: is your SSH daemon running?
<fevoldj2> I can open an ssh connection locally, so it should be
<fevoldj2> Hmm restarting it did the trick oO
<Maniqui> hi
<Chousuke> l3m: iTerm, eclipse? What's wrong with XCode anyway. :P
<Chousuke> l3m: Anyway, arguing about this is pretty pointless.
<Chousuke> There are areas where OS X is superior to KDE, and vice versa. 
<Maniqui> i have a question: is it possible that the ISO has been corrupted during downloading? because I burned it two times in the same CD-RW, and when trying to install, it says that cannot install all packages, and when I check CD integrity, it says is corrupted
<jjesse> yes there is a possiblity
<Maniqui> thanks jjesse
<Maniqui> i'm dowloading it again
<jjesse> maybe change mirror location?
<Maniqui> yes, i change it to one in USA
<osh> What will happen to kde now that most major distros are going for gnome instead? There's only mandriva (and kubuntu) that does all-out KDE now of the major players, or am I wrong?
<l3m> Chousuke: did you try iTerm`it sucks. and Eclipse c++ support is lacking, apart from that is slows down the g5 even more. and if you'd ever tried XCode you'd probably know. I'm just used to the comfort of Konsole/Yakuake and KDevelop3.... 
<l3m> Chousuke: indeed. 
<l3m> ;)
<Tm_T> osh: what you mean? we still have users, sponsors, devels etc etc
<l3m> osh: "most major distros" don't go for gnome, all of them offer both ?
<dennis_p> yeah, i'm on kde 3.5 from 5.11: ran the 2 commands in konsole, coied deb line in manage repositories in Adept (don't forget the Apply button there) Fetch Updates button and Full upgrade button, restart. done
<osh> Tm_T: I was thinking about Suse now latest. They're going for gnome aren't they? I much prefer KDE so I would love to see it on some more distros.
<Tm_T> osh: they offer gnome by default, nothing more
<l3m> osh: there is no big distro without kde
<l3m> osh: and that's for a reason. because there are many happy kde users who don't want to switch, and rather switch distro thatn desktop ;)
<osh> Tm_T: But they used to offer kde by default, didn't they? I'm just concerned.
<osh> l3m: =)
<dennis_p> don't worry they will be back when KDE 4 hits
<ccc_> i'm back. 'sudo apt-get install kde' gives me "Package kde has no installation candidate" even though the kde35 repo is added.
<l3m> osh: yes, but they got bought by novell, and novell already had a gnome desktop, so of course ( as any sane business would ) they chose to minimize costs
<l3m> osh: but if suse stopped offering kde, people would stop using suse
<osh> We offer kde (RHES version) at work. It works much better than their gnome counterpart. =)
<l3m> especially since one of the primary reasons suse was so successful was that they were the only big commercial distro with kde
<l3m> as default
<l3m> i think kubuntu will fill that spot quite nicely
<l3m> ;)
<osh> l3m: let's hope so. I'm here, aren't I. ;-)
<dennis_p> Novell Management thought it was strange to tell their customers to use Qt solutions instead of 100% Novell, they will get over that when demand makes them see reality
<l3m> dennis_p: well novell can change their product but they can't change market demand
<osh> Mandriva still ships with KDE as default afaik.
<l3m> especially in europe kde is  used ware more widespread that gnome
<l3m> and i think i18n support of kde is more advanced than gnomes
<l3m> therefore many non-english speaking countries have more kde users, whereas usa is more gnomic
* osh is in europe
<dennis_p> Yes, but Novell HQ and golfcourse is in the USA so Gnome will be their focus next 12 months
<l3m> anyway, the nice things about linux - "it's all about choice" ;)
<dennis_p> then demand for KDE 4 will show them reality as demanded outside USA
<l3m> well maybe in one year everyone is switching to ebuntu-desktop ;)
<l3m> loel
<l3m> who cares. kde survived 10 years and only grew stronger
<Potter> does anyone know how I enable KDE desktop after I installked Kubuntu on ubuntu?
<l3m> and if you check the newsgroups when the first kde is dead posts arrived...must have been 2 hours after kde was announced
<l3m> Potter: choose kde in your login manager
<dennis_p> lol
<osh> So, basically I should just stop worrying then...
<l3m> yes. 
<l3m> ;)
<l3m> well, if you like to worry about things like that, feel free to continue
<Potter> I can't find my login manager. >_<
<l3m> Potter: it's where you enter your password
<l3m> when logging in
<l3m> you probably use gdm
<l3m> you can switch to kdm or use "kde session" or so in kdm
<Potter> I'm asking for a friend; let me see.
<Potter> Hehe, okay. Thanks, l3m! ^_^
<l3m> ;)
<osh> Ok, so FF1.5 is out. When can I expect it on the regular repos? ;-)
<andreas__> anyone know how to listthe ports currently in use, and which processes are using them?
<andreas__> list the*
<osh> andreas__: netstat -an | grep -i listen
<osh> andreas__: Shows the listening ports. Omit the grep for all ports.
<dennis_p> ash: Pah FireFox is not even Acid2 CSS test compliant, use KDE 3.5 instead :-)
<andreas__> thanks osh, but that doesn't tell me anything about what processes are using those ports
<osh> andreas__: Getting there.... ;-)
<osh> andreas__: Most ports and what processes are described in /etc/services
<andreas__> osh this might be a hijacked box
<andreas__> I doubt they list their ports in services
<osh> andreas__: fuser shows "processes using files or sockets"
<osh> andreas__: does that work for you?
<andreas__> yes
<andreas__> brb
<osh> dennis_p: One reason to use FF. http://www.seb.se -> Right side -> Login -> Choose "Privat" in the dropdown. ;-)
<dennis_p> :-)
<dennis_p> nick taken by famous KDE dev hu :-)
<_osh_> dennis_p: me?
<dennis_p> osh sounds familiar isn't that an svg guy or something?
<_osh_> dennis_p: Dunno. I should probably register a nick but I can't be bothered. I'll just switch if someone demands it.
<dennis_p> no matter just think too out loud
<dennis_p> I
<_osh_> dennis_p: http://www.skandia.se -> login -> testa din dator.
<_osh_> dennis_p: another reason for FF.
<dennis_p> yeah i know banks and stuff don't know konqueror or standards
<_osh_> dennis_p: Sais cookies disabled though. cant be right.
<_osh_> time to walk the baby.
<dennis_p> even google has set up an auto response for complaining konqueror users
#kubuntu 2006-11-27
<grimweb> something to do with my TV card
<grimweb> I haven't found out to configure that one in Kubuntu either though
<canine_kouji> grimweb: might take some resource havkcking :/
<canine_kouji> assigning the names to the card directly if its not being assigned already
<grimweb> of what? letters scrambled
<grimweb> I got it in KDE control, and I can work with nv driver
<grimweb> but after several boots, it runs down again and in the end I decide to install the system again, happened several times now already
<grimweb> thank god Kubuntu is so easy to install
<canine_kouji> mmm
<canine_kouji> the system shouldn't be doing stuff by itself, I saythreee is more to the problem
<grimweb> I'm trying to figure that out
<grimweb> the problem is that the problem is so common, if I look on the net, there is so many people with this problem, that I fail to find the solution when searching
<canine_kouji> grimweb: this sounds dd, but what kernel are you using?
<grimweb> standard kubuntu edgy eft
<canine_kouji> which one is it?
<grimweb> Sysinfo for 'linux': Linux 2.6.17-10-generic running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz at 2466 MHz (4938 bogomips), HD: 33/50GB, RAM: 434/757MB, 93 proc's, 28.29min up
<MetaBookfoziS> hey who knows, why my konqueror's background black? http://metamorfozis.hu/p/konqui.png
<canine_kouji> grimweb: I know you wouldn't usually do this buy could you download the latest kernel from kernel.org and try building it ?
<canine_kouji> I've had *several* problems with stock kernels in the past
<grimweb> eh?
<canine_kouji> esp with hardware
<grimweb> if there is a how to...
<canine_kouji> I've had lag, unrecognized cards, and bugged hardware with asterisk
<canine_kouji> just because some idiot at Asterisk@Home can't test a kernel before release
<grimweb> MetaBookfoziS: lol, because there is a picture with black in your background?
<canine_kouji> now that its bought out, I made my own solution
<canine_kouji> it went from worse to crap
<MetaBookfoziS> no
<MetaBookfoziS> my bg isn'T plain black
<velle> ok, im pretty new to irc, so im not sure if this is a problem with my client, or if it is supposed to happen... but: when I in the freenode tab type "/join #python", I get a welcome message in my #ubuntu-dk tab !! isnt it supposed to be displayed in the #python tab?
<velle> my client is Konversation
<canine_kouji> velle: you're using xchat, right?
<canine_kouji> oh
<MetaBookfoziS> and imo it haven't got any conenction with my background (it's not transparent) only my menus transparent a little
<canine_kouji> Konversation. then it is chanserv saying th emessage
<grimweb> velle: that's normal
<canine_kouji> velle: its how it is supposed to act
<velle> k, strange though
<ocjeunesse> salut
<grimweb> MetaBookfoziS: try setting a different backgound in KDE systemsettings
<ocjeunesse> j'ai un probleme j'ai installer java hier et il ne marche plus aujourd' hui
<mnoir> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
* canine_kouji loves the french, they're the heart of conversation at the vetrans club
<canine_kouji> :)
<evilkry> yo
<aerius> salllllllllluuuuuuuuuuuuuuut toute le monde
<aerius> hi every budyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<grimweb> No particular favour for the french, they tent to forget that I do not speak their language
<velle> which shell are you using, Konsole?
<aerius> :d
<aerius> hey
<MetaBookfoziS> i have solved it with gus in #kde, my background in konqueror have setted to black. (I'm not using konqueror because i'm hate it, so i dunno what setted it to black:))
<aerius> heu
<canine_kouji> grimweb: I don't mind them, There are a ton of canadians who speak french her ein alaska
<aerius> it's my first session in unbutu
<canine_kouji> velle: I use bash, in the terminal Konsole
<aerius> i'm not a canadian
<aerius> i'm from morocco :d
<canine_kouji> german as well, but french is after german
<canine_kouji> I'm still learning
<canine_kouji> german isn't the easiest, it makes little sense with all the longer words
<grimweb> velle, I use <ctrl><alt><f2>
<canine_kouji> french makes sense, even thoguhh its not related to english in any way
<aerius> ^^ je ne peux parler que francais
<canine_kouji> thouhgh, I' a person who thinks japanese is easy, heh
<aerius> spanish ?
<grimweb> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<aerius> ohayo gusamtsu :p
<aerius> okeay
<aerius> thiiiinks
<canine_kouji> spanish is.. okay.. my roots are spanish, but I don't like them since spanish people beat their wives
<canine_kouji> its common in mexico
<aerius> merci (ubotu)
<grimweb> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grimweb> hmm
<canine_kouji> grimweb: without the dash
<grimweb> I found it
<grimweb> #kubuntu-offtopic
<grimweb> we better discuss languages there and make the people here not have to read the logs ;)
<canine_kouji> hehe
<TFrog> anyone know why on a fresh install of Edgy that the install picks up the Atheros madwifi card and then when i go to Netork Settings following the install my Atheros madwifi card doesn't show up? according to the ubuntu wiki it's suppose to just work. any help would be appreciated.
<grimweb> do you have wifidettings as well?
<grimweb> wifisettings*
<TFrog> grimweb, this is a fresh install on a desktop that has a DLink DWG-520 wireless card in it. Edgy only loaded the wireless assistant and does NOT show the card in Network Settings at all
<roderyk> in kopete, when a message popup appears (eg. when you recieve a new message), is there a way to keybind the "read message" response?
<grimweb> The card should work, my dad has one of those I think
<nickv111> How do I have a tool autoconfig ALSA for my card?
<grimweb> but he's on SLED :(
<nickv111> I don't think Kubuntu has recognized my soundcard right.
<nickv111> alsamixer fails with "Invalid argument"
<roderyk> i noticed kcontrol keybindings have a "activate window demanding attention" ->  but that seems to be ignored by kopete or kde
<TFrog> hmmmmmm. would be nice if i could configure the card. especially if i wanted to setup a static ip
<grimweb> my wifi are in a seperate program, but I de-installed it, since I'm wired
<bobstro> TFrog:  is the card working? does it look right in iwconfig?
<grimweb> I don't have it anymore
<TFrog> now i haven't tried that yet bobstro
<XVampireX> Can anyone tell me if I start compiling something now and then I want to shut down my computer, can I somehow stop the compilation and resume later?
<grimweb> XVampireX: good question...
<bobstro> TFrog:  i found my atheros card was being shown, but was working just fine under the hood.
<TFrog> bobstro, if it's working in iwconfig how would i go about configure the card?
<bobstro> TFrog:  i still find myself going to iwconfig a lot of times.
<bobstro> TFrog:  i've been disappointed in the GUI tools mostly.
<bobstro> TFrog:  i think it's "wpa_gui" i'm using now (sorry, not on laptop now).
<TFrog> yeah. i've been a bit miffed with the gui tools myself
<TFrog> it's ok bobstro. appreciate the help
<bobstro> TFrog:  the 'sniffer' in wpa_gui works well enough. then i configure in iwconfig as needed.
<TFrog> i'm currently on my laptop but it runs a broadcom chipset
<Bubba_Gump> bobstro: same here, wireless lan assitant only connets only in conjuction with dhclient eth1 for some reason
<grimweb> I'm off, trying to get X working again
<bobstro> TFrog:  yeah, mine too (dell d420). got it working finally, but only with ndis.
<SlimG> howto play divx in kaffeine? (already got xine-extracodecs & w32codecs)
<bobstro> Bubba_Gump:  there was some stupid trick in getting some of the gui tools to see it. something in settings i think.
<TFrog> bobstro, i've had the DLink card working with ndis. wanted to try the native in kubuntu but find info sadly lacking other than complaints on the forums
<bobstro> TFrog: still using my atheros card for kismet and such.
<bobstro> which dlink?
<TFrog> i took FC 6 for a test drive yesterday and went right back to Kubuntu as it's hands down a better distro
<bobstro> TFrog:  i've got a netgear wg511t (atheros) which is a champ.
<bobstro> TFrog:  i always come back to some flavor of debian. :)
<TFrog> yeah bobstro. i love atheros as far as linux goes. had it up on FC5 almost a year ago. wanted to try native drivers in kubuntu
<Bubba_Gump> kubuntu seems the easiest by far
<b0ng0> hey does anyone know how to get v 9.*** nvidia drivers for edgy?
<TFrog> yes, i'm getting the general feeling that Debian is much better organized. at least as far as ubuntu/kubuntu is concerned. FC 6 has a nightmare for a KDE menu
<Bubba_Gump> !nvidia | b0ng0
<ubotu> b0ng0: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* Bubba_Gump loves kubuntu due to it's simplicity and quick speed
<TFrog> now there is my other beef but it's with ATI and not kubuntu. damn ATI wants you to use system memory which is precious on a laptop. i have a laptop with ATI 200M chipset. would love to try some of the other eye candy
<Bubba_Gump> yeah :)
<Bubba_Gump> transluceny is niiiice :D
<TFrog> Bubba_Gump, i love kubuntu for more than just that. i think most Debian distros that i've seen are more stable than redhat
<bobstro> Bubba_Gump:  i've tried distros for years, but am by far happiest with kubuntu so far.
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<bobstro> hah, it was RH6 (or thereabouts) and RPM hell that drove me to debian. never gone back.
<TFrog> bobstro, i've tried suse, fedora core, and mandriva before this. hate most all of them after moving from FC5
<SlimG> howto play divx in kaffeine? (already got xine-extracodecs & w32codecs)
<bobstro> i may check out suse, out of misguided love for novell from years ago. but i don't expect much.
<bobstro> i liked mepis alot, but i think ubuntu is taking over (rightfully).
<Bubba_Gump> heh
<TFrog> bobstro, i recently loaded their 10.1 and had the same issues with it as i do with FC 6. too much menu clutter and not as well organized as kubuntu
<Bubba_Gump> ubuntu just *works* :)
<bobstro> Bubba_Gump:  yeah, pretty much. lazy me wants easyubuntu for edgy NOW though. :)
<Bubba_Gump> heh
<TFrog> anyway, thanks for the help and the chat guys. i'll do some more digging later
<TFrog> cya
<Bubba_Gump> cya
<arcan> hi
<b0ng0> bubba that link you sent me was for Ubuntu, not kubuntu
<arcan> anyware speak spanish?
<bobstro> gnite
<TFrog> oh before i go, if you guys are curious one of FC's biggest supporters Stanton Finley has moved to ubuntu. could get some interesting stuff out of him as he's quite bright
<TFrog> later
<Dheeraj_k> bobstro: astalabisa
<Bubba_Gump> b0ng0: should be pretty much the same (console commands)
<Dheeraj_k> ops i can't :)
<bobstro> gondada
<Bubba_Gump> b0ng0: the gui commands may differ slightly
<we2by> how do you start the kbfx panel?
<mc__> we2by: yo have to add it
<we2by> how?
<mc__> we2by: its an applet
<mc__> right click on a free space in your taskbar
<mc__> Add APllet to Panel
<we2by> ah, I c
<we2by> thx
<mc__> we2by: you are welcome
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dheeraj_> .
<giometz> the search engine in amarok could be set to be similar to xmms'?
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys im having trouble with beryl and kubuntu i followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851yet i get the following error code wheni start it
<ForzaPalermo> http://pastebin.com/833558
<ForzaPalermo> anyone?
<DralaFi> hmm, need to get beagle fixed at some point
<denis_> buenas
<velle> is there an irc command to check if a channel exists?
<ergoproxy> '/cs info'
<Hawkwind> velle: /msg chanserv info #channel
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys im having trouble with beryl and kubuntu i followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851yet i get the following error code wheni start it
<ForzaPalermo> http://pastebin.com/833558
<velle> thanks
<Xzyx987X> are there any raw cd reading utilities like isobuster for linux?
<trappist> Xzyx987X: you might check out cdrdao
<trappist> Xzyx987X: or dd
<Xzyx987X> k...
<Xzyx987X> uh, I said reading, not writing
<velle> a general unix question: i've extracted a tarball, and DIDNT extract into a folder but exploded onto my desktop, can I undo this? In windows I think I could ctrl+z
<Dr_willis> velle,  not really an easy way to do that
<Xzyx987X> I'm looking for something that shows all the filesytems on the disk, and can do error recovery operation on corrupted data
<robotgeek> velle: one you cli, you can;t go back
<velle> cli?
<trappist> velle: people who make tarballs like that should be shot
<Dr_willis> they guy put his tarball together wrong. :)
<Dr_willis> seen worse things in windows. heh
<robotgeek> velle: command line, i dont know if ctrl + z works , try it
<unix_infidel> velle: you did this in konq or konsole?
<Hirvinen> velle: You can't undo unzip(comparable) in Windows either.
<unix_infidel> control+Z backgrounds a process in CLI.
<n8k99> velle how much other stuff is on your desktop?
<trappist> velle: rm `tar --list filename.tar.gz` might work
<robotgeek> howdy trappist
<trappist> heya robotgeek
<unix_infidel> if tehre are dirs you will be required to descend into and do manually.
<Xzyx987X> ok, guess I'll file that under things you still can't do in linux for now...
<trappist> Xzyx987X: cdrdao and dd read cds.
<Dr_willis> some tasks are hard to do - no matter the os. :)
<Xzyx987X> it's easy to do in windows...
<Dr_willis> i missed the question even.. :)
<Xzyx987X> in a related question, anyone here have experience setting up vmware in kubuntu?
<trappist> Xzyx987X: you mean it's easy to do with some windows software
<velle> i fixed it manually, fortunately i did not have a lot on the desktop, thanks all
<Dr_willis> ive installed the vmware-server several dozen times. :)
<Xzyx987X> for some reason it won't boot from the cd device
<Xzyx987X> unless it's run root...
<Dr_willis> i use vmeare to test out iso images/live cd's
<unix_infidel> vmware-server is dead easy if you follow a guide. after that its intuitive.
<trappist> Xzyx987X: depending on the version of vmware, you may need to tell the vm BIOS to boot to cd first.  might also need to configure the vm to use the right device.
<Xzyx987X> well, it is set to boot from the cd before network boot, and it gets to network boot
<Xzyx987X> but, I'll try it
<Xzyx987X> ah, ok, worked apparently...
<Xzyx987X> I really wish wine worked better though. as much as I'm glad to get ms off my system, there are still windows apps I consider indespensible
<Dr_willis> i cant think of any.. :)
<trappist> Xzyx987X: a small investment in cxoffice and/or cedega can make a big difference there
<Xzyx987X> I tried a trail of those, but they don't cover the things I want...
<Xzyx987X> mainly, media player classic with ffdshow, isobuster, various emulators, and a few other miscelaneus utilities
<Xzyx987X> especially ones for video encoding
<trappist> never heard of ffdshow, most emulators that are available anywhere are available for linux, the ones that aren't can probably run in wine, and there are lots of video encoding apps for linux - and most that I've seen for windows run fine in wine
<Xzyx987X> ssf, the best sega saturn emulator won't work in linux/wine
<Xzyx987X> nether will the best genesis emulator, kega fusion
<unix_infidel> bug the devs for a nix port
<Xzyx987X> ffdshow is a suite of decoders and filters for dshow/vfw, so it'll probably never get into linux
<Xzyx987X> although a gstreamer port may be possible, I don't think anyone would do it...
<Xzyx987X> ironically, ffdshow is based on ffmpeg and mplayer, but it expands on their funtionality so much there is really no substitute
<ubuntu_> Hi guys, I need help with grub... I tried to install gag didnt worked, I reinstalled grub and now grub is unable to mount my root partition...
<trappist> ubuntu_: is your root partition xfs?
<ubuntu_> ext3
<ubuntu_> weird to be called ubuntu... livecd :)
<trappist> wait you installed grub from the livecd?
<txabi> hi
<ubuntu_> nope, froom the grub boot menu
<txabi> recentrly upgraded to edgy and my etc/fstab got modified, or at least I think so
<trappist> txabi: yes it probably did
<txabi> usual lines, /dev/... /media... got commented out
<txabi> and replaced bu UUID ones
<trappist> txabi: and got replaced with UUID lines
<trappist> yeah
<txabi> ok
<txabi> but one of them got erased :D
<txabi> can i mix old style lines and new ones?
<trappist> txabi: dev lines should still work
<trappist> yes
<txabi> ok, thnx
<ubuntu_> when running livecd, I got to select ext3 to be able to mount my partition via system settings
<trappist> txabi: you can use the vol_id tool to get the UUID if you prefer
<trappist> txabi:  sudo vol_id -u /dev/hda1
<txabi> mm
<txabi> could do it
<txabi> but, what is the reason for this change?
<trappist> txabi: something to do with upstart, I think
<ubuntu_> Is there a way to force the partition type in the /boot/grub/menu.lst ^
<bLaZeD> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<trappist> bLaZeD: good one
<trappist> man blkid is way better than what I'd started writing
<Digital_Pioneer> Hi. I need to recursively search a directory, and delete all files of a certain name.
<trappist> Digital_Pioneer: find /path/to/dir -name filename -exec rm {} \;
<bLaZeD> trappist, both owrk good ;)
<bLaZeD> *work
<trappist> bLaZeD: I mean, I was writing a tool to do pretty much what blkid does, because I've never heard of it
<bLaZeD> ah
<Digital_Pioneer> trappist: Dude, you're a  lifesaver! Thanks!!!
<trappist> Digital_Pioneer: :)
<Digital_Pioneer> trappist: I already deleted them all manually once, I'm not interested in a repeat performance.
<Digital_Pioneer> :D
<trappist> heh
<_kuja_> I haven't had the time to play nwn yet :(
<trappist> ooh I need to reinstall nwn
* _kuja_ fires up FF12
<_kuja_> Crap, wrong window >.>
<_kuja_> Things are just too busy in this window ...
<txabi> thnx, trappist, works now whith UUID
<txabi> anyway, weird change
<txabi> wasn't partition table unique enough?
<trappist> txabi: don't know much about it, really, but I've learned that when there's a change like this that I don't understand, there almost always turns out to be a really good reason for it
<txabi> must be
<trappist> txabi: or, it might have to do with stuff like removable USB devices, which might not always get the same device node but will always have the same UUID
<txabi> that would be a reason
<txabi> wonder how do they calculate that id
<_kuja_> The point behind the UUIDs is that you could, for example, switch your drives around inside the case, or whatever, and they'd still have the same UUID, you wouldn't have to change anything in the fstab after moving stuff around... nothing would break.
<trappist> txabi: I believe it's built into the device
<trappist> _kuja_: that crossed my mind too, but are there really people doing that, that the fstab change becomes a good idea because of that?
<txabi> well, vol_id over a sdX partition doesn't give any uuid , lol
<Jucato> trappist: it's something new that's being implemented into the kernel afaik
<trappist> rag_: could you stop changing your nick
<Nuked> anyone in here know about adesklets
<_kuja_> Apparantly someone does, or they wouldn't try to implement something like that, at least that's what I think trappist
<trappist> Jucato: implemented in what way?
<txabi> _kuja_: at least, with remomvable usb pen drive doesnt work, as it cant guess a uid
<trappist> rag_: seriously, please stop.
<trappist> rag_: you're spamming half a dozen channels with that
<_kuja_> txabi....seems to be targeted at hard drive partitions only
<_kuja_> Note even the cdrom drives use th e UUID
<txabi> seems
<Jucato> it's actually for IDE drives, afaik
<Jucato> trappist:
<Jucato> "The success of libata for SATA support has resulted in Alan Cox working to port the existing IDE subsystem drivers to libata as well. This will eventually result in us having to only cope with one "storage" subsystem and make our lives somewhat simpler."
<Nuked> I don't mean to interrupt, but adesklets_installer is whining about tkgui
<Nuked> any idea how I can solve that problem?
<crimsun> Jucato: / trappist: please see /var/lib/dpkg/info/volumeid.postinst
<trappist> crimsun: thanks
<Jucato> why me? :)
<_kuja_> jucato, it uses the UUID on my SATA drives
<rag> trappist: sorry
<trappist> crimsun: that doesn't seem to explain the reason for the change
<txabi> uhmm, that script failed for me
<Nuked> no go on the adesklets, huh
<txabi> missed one entry :P
<Jucato> _kuja_: based on that quote, it seems that it was originally implemented for SATA, and now being implemented for IDE drives too
<Jucato> !uuid | trappist
<ubotu> trappist: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Jucato> that page
<_kuja_> Interesting
<trappist> Nuked: what iexactly is it saying about tk_gui
<_kuja_> Ah yes, that was the command ... I played with it yesterday, or the day before
<Nuked>  File "/usr/bin/adesklets_installer", line 631, in ?
<trappist> Jucato: ah, that's what I was looking for, thanks :)
<Nuked>  if globals()['%sGUI' % ui] (): break
<Nuked> then mentions the KeyError is tkgui
<trappist> Nuked: looks like python.  I'm not much good with python, but it sure seems to be looking for tk_gui which according to apt-file isn't provided by any package
<Nuked> wouldnt that have been installed if I installed from the repos?
<Kr4t05> Say I have /home mounted on a separate volume and that volume suddenly crashes. Disregarding data recovery, would I be able to make a new home directory on the root volume and have Ubuntu recognize it without hassle?
<_kuja_> Yes
<_kuja_> Remove the line for the /home partition from the fstab
<Jucato> _kuja_ beat me to saying it :P
<Kr4t05> Cool beans.
<trappist> me too
<_kuja_> create the new home folder/user associated with it
<DralaFi> and don't forget to chown it
<Kr4t05> DralaFi: Can I do this from the LiveCD?
<DralaFi> yes
<trappist> Nuked: trying now...
<Nuked> trappist thanks in advance
<trappist> Nuked: at what point do you get the error
<SlimG> howto play divx in kaffeine? (already got xine-extracodecs & w32codecs)
<_kuja_> chgrp allyourbase us
<_kuja_> **chgrp us allyourbase
<Nuked> trappist as soon as I run it : File "/usr/bin/adesklets_installer", line 631, in ?
<_kuja_> divx in caffeine? is it not working already?
<crimsun> trappist: search for a bug against linux-source-2.6.12 in which docking an external HD results in an unbootable system.
<_kuja_> *kaffeine
<trappist> Nuked: ah, I can't reproduce the error.  just a sec...
<SlimG> _kuja_: can't get the red vs. blue divx files to run on it
<txabi> try VLC
<Nuked> is there like a backtrace or something that I can supply you with in order to help
<Kr4t05> crimsun: a strange, somewhat related problem. If I boot with my iPod Nano docked, my mouse and keyboard fail to respond to anything.
<DralaFi> SlimG, try MPlayer.
<trappist> crimsun: that makes sense.  I used to have similar issues way back when, on a distro that turned on 'boot offboard chipsets first'
<_kuja_> Hmm, I could have sworn I had them playing a _LONG_ while back
<SlimG> Isn't there a solution for playing divx in kaffeine without installing a second player?
<trappist> Nuked: I eventually got the error, but those are only the first two lines of the error.  is there more to yours?
<trappist> SlimG: probably.  but some of us have learned that mplayer will play pretty well everything, and have stopped learning about kaffeine :)
<Kr4t05> Wait... When did fstab start using UUIDs instead of device names?
<txabi> SlimG, installed extra codecs via automattix2?
<Nuked> trappist I suppose there are more, due to this message Traceback (most recent call last):
<_kuja_> SlimG, it plays most things out of the box... I've never had trouble with playing a lot of divx files with it. Which version of DivX was it encoded with?
<SlimG> txabi: no, did it regulary, libxine-extracodecs
<trappist> Nuked: try running it from the command line
<crimsun> Kr4t05: as of Mon, 24 Jul 2006 22:44:22 +0100
<Nuked> that is where I am running it from :)
<Kr4t05> crimsun: is that upstart related?
<SlimG> _kuja_: dunno.. how can i find out?
<crimsun> Kr4t05: no.
<txabi> do it, since i did it no vid resists despite the player ;)
<notech> Kr4t05: with edgy i believe
<_kuja_> Hmm, one sec
<trappist> Nuked: does it launch a gui installer?
<Kr4t05> Okay, well, I'm going to try this, now.
<SlimG> _kuja_: its the rvb episodes over at http://rvb.roosterteeth.com
<trappist> Nuked: does adesklets_installer -c work?
<trappist> Nuked: in any case, you should probably file a bug against the adesklets package.
<_kuja_> SlimG, which one? quicktime or wmv, hires or lowres?
<SlimG> _kuja_: it's some of the older ones where you can choose DivX among the formats
<_kuja_> oh, okay thej
<_kuja_> *n
<SlimG> _kuja_: ex. http://rvb.roosterteeth.com/archive/episode.php?id=88
<SlimG> _kuja_: hires
* _kuja_ hopes it isn't too huge
<SlimG> _kuja_: around 20MB i think
<_kuja_> ... this could take a while
<thanatos_> im running beryl, does any1 know how to change the WindowTitlebar Double-click action?
* _kuja_ clicks the lores one instead
<_kuja_> crap, still 30mb :\
<_kuja_> SlimG: I guess I'll get back to you on that in 10 minutes
<SlimG> _kuja_: ok :)
<scott> how do I install vmware?
<_kuja_> player or server?
<scott> player
<scott> I downloaded it...in a .rpm file
<_kuja_> Sounds like you downloaded the wrong file
<scott> what version should I download?
<_kuja_> I think vmware player is in the repos
<_kuja_> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=vmware+player&titlesearch=Titel
<scott> I need some help to remember how to make my machine available for mutiverse
<trappist> !multiverse > scott
<_kuja_> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto?action=show&redirect=HowToEnableTheMultiverseRepositoryInUbuntu
<scott> how do I intall kde?
<Nuked> trappist the -c I believe solved the issue
<scott> I am asking the basic questions today
<trappist> Nuked: -c bypasses tk and goes directly to a curses interface.  it'd be great if you'd file a bug (if it hasn't already been filed)
<Nuked> trappist where do I file the bug?
<scott> how do I install KDE on Ubuntu?
<trappist> Nuked: nm it's already been filed here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/adesklets/+bug/67393
<trappist> scott: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gafanhoto> Boa noite! Aqui se fala portugues?
<Nuked> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<scott> trappist...are you a trappist monk?
<Jucato> O.o
<trappist> not exactly, no
<scott> great name...I am a fan of Thomas Merton
<trappist> scott: doesn't ring a bell I'm afraid :)
<scott> famous trappist monk who died in 1969...pretty famous writter
<trappist> Nuked: installing the python-tk package should fix it
<scott> how do I move from Ubuntu to Kubuntu...what what is the difference?
<trappist> scott: ah, cool.  I'm mostly a fan of their beers.
<scott> well...I am always a fan of beer
<trappist> scott: ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses kde.  once you've installed kubuntu, you can just select kde at your login screen.
<robotgeek> scott: kubuntu uses kde, which i think is a better desktop enviroment than gnome,but your mileage may very :)
<Nuked> they actually sell this kind of beer made by trappists near me
<scott> I am a total rookie...so...learning as I go concerning environments...
<trappist> Nuked: yeah chimay is pretty much everywhere now... but this is really offtopic
<scott> there is a trappist monistary near me...thinking of going there on a spiritual retreat
<Nuked> my apologies
<gafanhoto> Algum por aqui que fala potugues?? Au Chu iu parolanta de tiu chi lingvo??
<trappist> !pt | gafanhoto
<ubotu> gafanhoto: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Nuked> trapist that package fixed the problem
<trappist> Nuked: awesome
<scott> is there a good speach recognition program available for linux?
<trappist> scott: I don't know of any free ones
<gafanhoto> UBOTU!!! Me ajude!!! Esta  a primeira vez que uso este programa!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Me ajude!!! Esta  a primeira vez que uso este programa!!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gafanhoto> O que  #ubuntu-br???
<scott> I have a version of dragon speach...using vmware...the best way to go?
<trappist> gafanhoto: /join #ubuntu-br
<trappist> scott: dragon is pretty great.  maybe it'll run in wine?
<gafanhoto> Aconteceu algo!!!!
<scott> so...what is the best way to get wine?
<DralaFi> I'm about to install mono. I feel dirty. :9
<Nuked> DralaFi: why?>
<trappist> DralaFi: nothing wrong with mono
<DralaFi> microsoft technology
<trappist> scott: you could sudo apt-get install wine, but I hear a lot of users don't have a lot of success with that.  you could download the source from winehq.org, or get a commercial version like cedega or cxoffice
<DralaFi> gnu implementation
<Nuked> then it isnt exactly microsoft tech, now is it?
<trappist> DralaFi: we probably wouldn't have such smart people spending so much time implementing it if it was just dirty
<DralaFi> trappist, true, but maybe they like dirt :)
<Nuked> DralaFi: we can criticise all opensource software devels that way
<Nuked> they may have really horrid people skills, but they do their best to deliver a solid product
<DralaFi> Nuked, I woudn't know anything about that, honest! :)
<DralaFi> but i'm installing mono to run beagle on slackware.
<DralaFi> though beagle runs on kubuntu, it doesn't seem to index anything anymore. Something's broke and I'm not sure what.
<robotgeek> DralaFi: hmm, try the command line debug tools
<DralaFi> I tried beagle-query and -search etc
<DralaFi> status just says it's doing something to the indexes
<DralaFi> can't get anything in Kerry or beagle-search
<lrentz> Anyone using a core 2 duo laptop that has frequency scaling working correctly?
<lrentz> This is the only thing I have left to get working correctly.
<robotgeek> DralaFi: hmm, indexing takes a while, but you say that it was indexing before?
<DralaFi> robotgeek, yes. a while back, it did have at least a partial index. Running searches did return data. Recently, nothing is returned.
<robotgeek> DralaFi: interesting.
<DralaFi> though I think i rm -r ~/.beagle and tried to rebuild the dir
<robotgeek> DralaFi: not sure, i think that beagle thing complains etc
<DralaFi> hmm, so 2.6.18.1 doesn't work with HAL and kde :( or my .config is screwed
<DralaFi> robotgeek, ok, well my laptop is running now. What should I do to test if beagle works?
<robotgeek> DralaFi: that beagle-status program is all i can think of
<DralaFi> maintanence. lots of optimise jobs.
<gtwy> have you heard of this: http://ps3.shimpinomori.net/index_en.html
<_kuja_> SlimG...... it plays fine for me?
<gtwy> guy put linux on his ps3, if you hack in he will give it to you
<DralaFi> beagle-query foo  returns items. beagle-query lima  does not, even though i'm sure i have lots of files that should match that criteria
<SlimG> _kuja_: thanx, then i know it's somehing i've done :P
<_kuja_> I've got libxine-extracodecs installed, but not the win32 codecs
<_kuja_> Then again, I'm using Edgy, are you using Dapper?
<robotgeek> DralaFi: maybe it has not finished indexing, wait a moment?
<DralaFi> robotgeek, how long to wait? a few days non stop?
<robotgeek> maybe 15 minutes or so
<DralaFi> i've been booted more than that....
<robotgeek> DralaFi: hmm, maybe check if all the files are being indexed (like directories are correct)
<DralaFi> robotgeek, index my home folder checkbox is ticked
<robotgeek> DralaFi: okay. i dont really know what is wrong. it seems to be working fine for me
<jdiwnab> excuse me, but did 5.10 come with the NDISwrapper?
<DralaFi> robotgeek, it's optimising now, and has further 8 optimise tasks
<robotgeek> jdiwnab: nope
<jdiwnab> shoot
<jdiwnab> thanks
<DralaFi> robotgeek, as per http://beagle-project.org/Troubleshooting, I ran beagle-index-info and none of them have Indexing: True
<robotgeek> DralaFi: oh okay, maybe #beagle (if it exists?)
<ubuntu> anyone know the command used by the installer to install the preseed ?
<ubuntu> or any way to find that info on the live CD ?
<jdiwnab> How difficult would it be to use apt-get to upgrade from Ubuntu 5.10 to Kubuntu 6.06 or 6.10?
<coreymon77> jdiwnab: wow! just be ready for a major change
<jdiwnab> I am too lazy to burn another disk
<coreymon77> hoary (or was it breezy) to edgy
<jdiwnab> when I have one here
<coreymon77> major upgrade
<jdiwnab> I know
<robotgeek> jdiwnab: breezy to dapper is pretty cool
<jdiwnab> ok
<jdiwnab> that is what I will probably do
<robotgeek> jdiwnab: make sure you read the upgrade notes
<coreymon77> breezy to edgy though,,,wow!
<robotgeek> !upgrade > jdiwnab
<coreymon77> you wouldnt even think it was the same distro
<coreymon77> dapper to edgy is quite big in itself
<robotgeek> i am not going to upgrade to edgy, as it is edgy :)
<jdiwnab> that info was for 6.06 to 6.10
<robotgeek> jdiwnab: use dapper instead of edgy :)
<jdiwnab> is there upgrade notes for 5.10 to 6.06
<robotgeek> jdiwnab: one sec
<Dr_willis> thats a scary thought. :)
<robotgeek> jdiwnab: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<jdiwnab> ty
<Dr_willis> the more horror stories about Upgrades i hear.. the more i am glad i just keep /home on its own hard drive.
<Nuked> adesklets is awesome
<[Nige] > is anyone having problems with edgy loading x windows after boot?
<Dr_willis> If everyone answered "no' would that help?
<ergoproxy> no
<jdiwnab> I will say that 5.10 is being the fastest OS intall I think I have ever done
<robotgeek> lol
<Dr_willis> [Nige] ,  is this an upgrade or clean install?
<coreymon77> oh no
<coreymon77> i dont mean for it to be a horror story
<coreymon77> im just saying
<coreymon77> it was a major upgrade (and i bit of a surprise at first) going to edgy
<coreymon77> although im very happy with it now
<[Nige] > Dr_willis, clean install with ati drivers installed (and working)
<[Nige] > Dr_willis, this is a desktop pc as well
<Dr_willis> [Nige] ,  try booting/going to console and 'startx' and see if any errors are shown.
<[Nige] > yer it loads if I do that
<[Nige] > thats currently how I have been using it
<BluesKaj> what's the proper autoremove or autoclean command ?
<Dr_willis> so it appears that KDM has some sort issue? that the login manager does not appear?
<[Nige] > it seems it doesnt have fonts installed as welll
<BluesKaj> aha , someone else has it too
<[Nige] > well It used tooo, I still think  it has something to do with edgy
<naught101> would anyone have any idea why sourceforge.net freezes my computer? freezes in both firefox AND konqueror
<[Nige] > i used to get a login screen once, before but I had to  goto ALT+FN6 to get my login screen
<[Nige] > its been alittle odd
<BluesKaj> had to reinstall edgy...couldn't get the login scrn back  after making a silly mistake
<[Nige] > BluesKaj, did you post on linuxquestions?
<BluesKaj> nope, been too busy trying to resurrect my pc
<[Nige] > lol okay
<[Nige] > i am opening up the sys log viewer now :)
<[Nige] > i am thinking its the crappy ati dirvers
<Nuked> the resurrection of the fallen ubuntu
<Nuked> oh noes!
<BluesKaj> I had plenty od help but the system was beyond it ... uninstalling beryl real did my xserver-xorg in
<Dr_willis> i had an oddity where gdm and kdm both took like 3 min to startup.. not sure what the deal was.
<Nuked> I had the weirdest issue with gdm under dapper
<BluesKaj> well I waited for over 15mins at one point
<Nuked> it randomly complained about glade
<Nuked> which was installed
<Nuked> ubuntu just goes crazy sometimes
<Nuked> (it could be me, but I doubt it)
<[Nige] > kdm log -AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<[Nige] > kdm  log - AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<[Nige] > Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF/, removing from list!
<[Nige] > those are the kdm log errors there are another 2 about fonts as well
<Dr_willis> that font warnng is just a warning.
<rBlong2us> hi
<rBlong2us> will this work with 6.10 apt-get install firefox?
<rBlong2us> it's cause I uninstalled it
<rBlong2us> thanks
<[Nige] > so I am confuzed by this
<rBlong2us> anyone
<phillijw> when I do sudo apt-get update it lists off all the repos then it gives errors like this: E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<rBlong2us> apt-get install firefox YES or NO
<BluesKaj> rBlong2us: it worked for me this morning: sudo apt-get install firefox
<[Nige] > any other ideas about this?
<rBlong2us> BluesKaj: with 6.10?
<BluesKaj> yup
<rBlong2us> ok thanks
<trappist> phillijw: does /var/cache/apt exist?  is it writable?
<trappist> phillijw: is your hard drive full?
<phillijw> trappist: my hd is not full
<Vuen> wicked. i've been using kubuntu for half a year now, and i'd never used a usb drive on it before
<Vuen> i just popped one in wondering whether it would work... i must say, i am extremely impressed
<robotgeek> Vuen: nice icons and all :)
<Vuen> god i love you kubuntu
<Vuen> i love you so much
<Vuen> thank you for freeing me from microsoft
<Vuen> everything just works
<Vuen> it works
<Vuen> *glee*
<robotgeek> Vuen: i know the feeling. it is awesome. congrats!
<Vuen> :)
* Dr_willis calls for the Men in the White Coats.
<TFrog> anyone here know why edgy sees an atheros wifi card on install yet after install iwconfig, ifconfig, and network settings don't see it even though kinfocenter sees the card?
<robotgeek> TFrog: can you paste output of "sudo lshw" and "sudo lspci -v" to the pastebin
<Vuen> that was exhilirating. my presentation is now safe on my usb drive
<Vuen> i can't believe how flawless that was
<TFrog> robotgeek, i'm not on the system right now. i'm on my laptop. it's a desktop with a dlink dwg520 card in it
<robotgeek> TFrog: i want to know which chipset, etal. there is not much i can help you with without that information
<TFrog> i can tell you robotgeek that it's an AR5212 atheros
<rBlong2us> lovely Your system was affected by this bug: https://launchpad.net/bugs/30791
<Pupeno> Do you know any program particularly well suited to make printed big labels, for advertising. Something like the old print master for DOS ?
<rBlong2us> that was what was restarting ff a thousand millions times
<TFrog> i've had it up with FC4 and FC5 flawlessly. i can get it running with ndiswrapper but would prefer a native driver
<phillijw> drwxr-xr-x  3 root   root 4096 2006-11-25 17:38 apt
<robotgeek> TFrog: so, it uses the madwifi driver
<highLighter> I have ubuntu and I can't figure out how to connect to a different server--undrnet--there is no drop-down menu for that
<TFrog> yes robotgeek
<robotgeek> TFrog: it is supposed to work ootb, you are saying it does not show up.
<robotgeek> maybe you should insert the modules manually
<TFrog> what modules?
<robotgeek> TFrog: the kernel modules
<TFrog> in other words compile madwifi-ng?
<Kr4t05> What would be the best way to set beryl as default WM?
<robotgeek> TFrog: no, insert it using "sudo modprobe ath_pci"
<phillijw> drwxr-xr-x  3 root   root 4096 2006-11-25 17:38 apt <--- these are my read/write settings, why cant i write to it with apt-get
<bxnp> robotgeek: are you here
<TFrog> i'll give it a go later. if it don't work then i'll probably run ndiswrapper till Fiesty. i hear they are going to work more on the networking and video drivers on it this time around
<robotgeek> phillijw: you are running it with sudo, right
<robotgeek> bxnp: yes
<phillijw> yeys i am
<bxnp> oke
<bxnp> well i reinstalled dapper, and then i upgrade to edgy
<TFrog> ty robotgeek.
<bxnp> it dit not stall anymore during the upgrading
<robotgeek> bxnp: oh well. weird
<bxnp> yeah, anwyay the only problem i have is when i boot i dont have usplash anymore
<bxnp> only a flickering screen
<robotgeek> brb, phone
<bxnp> any solution to the usplash problem robotgeek
<robotgeek> bxnp: one sec
<Dekkard> hmm
<Dekkard> adept ..is it crashy or is it me?
<[Nige] > i am beginning to think mplayer+display problems are linked
<[Nige] > I cant play movies in mplayer at the moment
<robotgeek> bxnp: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Hobbsee> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<bxnp> how can i test it robotgeek
<robotgeek> bxnp: reboot, i would guess
<TFrog> robotgeek, i just booted the desktop and did the modprobe ath_pci and it gave me an output of "Fatal: module ath_pci not found"
<bxnp> btw robotgeek is this related: Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping
<phillijw> linux hates me
<Jucato> bxnp: check if you have kubuntu-artwork-usplash installed
<_kuja_> Why's that?
<TFrog> phillijw, just more perseverance. took me a while to get linux working the way i want and i've been working it on and off for 3 years
<phillijw> well ijust want my hard drive to not fail at life
<robotgeek> TFrog: damn, i just googled and guessed that would be the module name
<phillijw> before wiht gentoo, after I installed it gave me "cannot read this or that" errors
<phillijw> i think my hd is failing or something
<TFrog> i'll take a look via adept to see if there is such a module that i'm missing. lol
<bxnp> yes its installed robotgeek
<phillijw> i just thought gentoo was being an ass
<TFrog> phillijw, i'm semi experienced with linux having run 4 different distros at one time or another and i still haven't taken the time to play with gentoo
<robotgeek> TFrog: are you on dapper or edgy?
<phillijw> ya, well, kubuntu is doing the same thing
<TFrog> both laptop and desktop are on edgy robotgeek
<Nuked> phillijw: gentoo is always an ass
<TFrog> laptop is broadcom with ndis. desktop is currently wired but would like to go wireless natively instead of with ndis
<phillijw> well why am I getting these "cannot read this or that' problems
<phillijw> same with all distros it seems
<jdiwnab-> I have a question about shared internet connections
<phillijw> why cant my hd just call those clusters bad and decide to ignore them or something
<Nuked> if in doubt, blame gentoo
<phillijw> i dont have gentoo installed though
<TFrog> phillijw, is it a cd issue?
<robotgeek> TFrog: damn, the wiki says it should work out of of the box.
<phillijw> i don think so
<phillijw> sudo apt-get update complains that it cant write to the /var/cache/apt/ folder
<jdiwnab> I have a windos box that connects all the time, and now a ubuntu box that is connected to the windows box via a crossover cable.
<phillijw> and there were some other pobrlmes even when I just opened Konversation
<jdiwnab> but it can't seem to connect to the internet even when I turn on internet sharring
<phillijw> it said it cant write to the config bla bla bla
<TFrog> believe me robotgeek, that was the first place i went. second to the forums where i see a lot of issues with atheros including similar to mine but no answers
<phillijw> so basically mydisk is non-writable right now for who knows what reason
<robotgeek> TFrog: you have the linux-resttricted package installed?
<TFrog> other than possibly compiling madwifi-ng
<phillijw> i can obviously write to it because I installed kubuntu
<TFrog> give me a minute and i'll check. could be why i'm not getting it
<_kuja_> phillijw, if in doubt, sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/
<jdiwnab> does anyone know how I should be configuring my network for this to work?
<TFrog> robotgeek, i think we just found part of the issue. NO linux-restricted loaded. going to load it and see if that resolves the issue
<LeeJunFan> jdiwnab: if your windows box is actually working right then your ubuntu box should be able to get it's config via dhcp.
<phillijw> kuja, in doubt of what/
<robotgeek> TFrog: hopefully that should fix the issue
<bxnp> robotgeek: i am going to reboot to see if it works
<jdiwnab> do you know how the windows box should be?
<robotgeek> bxnp: cool
<phillijw> gentoo and kubuntu both decided to make my disk non-writable after a few restarts
<phillijw> i have aboslutely no idea why
<phillijw> and its pissing me off
<phillijw> i've formatted 3 times
<LeeJunFan> jdiwnab: you just need to go into properties of your internet connection and choose to share this connection.
<_kuja_> In that case, the answer is to bang your head agains--- erm, maybe it's the hard drive?
<jdiwnab> I did that and set ubuntu for dhcp and it did't work
<phillijw> maybe it is... but shouldnt chkdisk or whatever attempt to fix it?
<TFrog> robotgeek, i'm waiting out a 30 meg download now to find out. let you know in about 20 minutes if it fixes the issue
<robotgeek> TFrog: cool
<LeeJunFan> jdiwnab: run 'sudo ethtool eth0 | grep Link' and see if Link Detected: yes
<TFrog> besides, i might learn more. always good to learn i say and i'm a CompTIA A+ tech. lol
<LeeJunFan> jdiwnab: on the linux box of course - in konsole cli.
<jdiwnab> one moment
<_kuja_> phillijw, chkdisk or whatnot only checks the filesystem. I was suggesting that there could potentially be something wrong with the hard disk itself.
<jdiwnab> YEAH!
<jdiwnab> it works now
<jdiwnab> thankyou LeeJunFan
<LeeJunFan> jdiwnab: really didn't do anything :)
<phillijw> kuja, so... wanna send me a new harddisk? :)
<LeeJunFan> jdiwnab: I think maybe it just took some time to renew the dhcp, and fixed itself.
<_kuja_> If I had a spare I would
<jdiwnab> I think it was windows firewall wanting an ok or the time to renew, like you said
<xnp> well robotgeek that did not do the trick
<xnp> wondering what it could be
<_kuja_> GAve my spare away a while back
<_kuja_> two of them actually
<bxnp> clear
<_kuja_> gave away a dvd drive a week ago too
<LeeJunFan> _kuja_: well if you want to give anything else away I'll send you my address.
<LeeJunFan> :p
<phillijw> how much do laptop harddrives cost?
<_kuja_> Most of the stuff I have leftover is pretty outdated
<_kuja_> Depends on the size/speed/brand
<_kuja_> www.newegg.com has good prices
<phillijw> actuall i'd rather just get rid of this damn dell inspiron
<phillijw> it has done nothing but piss me off
<_kuja_> Nothing worse for a persons sanity than having to call dell's tech support :x
<_kuja_> UGhhh
<_kuja_> Can't understand a word they say
<robotgeek> bxnp: brb, phone
<Kornflake46703> hey should my wireless logitech  stuff work in 6.10
<Kornflake46703> ?
<_kuja_> In an ideal world, everything should work
<_kuja_> Whether it does or not, that's another question :P
<Kornflake46703> hahaha
<Kornflake46703> soo true
<Kornflake46703> sooo mabey?
<Kornflake46703> lol
<_kuja_> LeeJunFan: all I've got left really is a handful of spare parts from old setups... an old p3 box, an older k6-II box, and a relatively new motherboard that I haven't bothered to figure out which part of is messed up... I'm not sure whether the processor (AMD Athlon64 4000+) or the motherboard is fried.... The boxes are somewhat stripped. No hard drives. Might still have modems/NICs, still have their motherboard and processor obviously, I'm thinki
<_kuja_>  and having myself a little local webserver
<LeeJunFan> _kuja_: yeah, I was really just joking, I got rid of all my old stuff too. I haven't really been in the desktop world for about 5 years now, been nothing but laptops for me.
<_kuja_> LeeJunFan: yeah... I need to get around to getting a laptop.... but they cost money, money that I blew on this desktop, so I guess I'm making the best of it.
<_kuja_> I guess I'm still kinda ticked about how I fried the one motherboard/processor though. I have a hunch that either the motherboard or processor might still be good, but don't feel compelled to test it though.
<LeeJunFan> _kuja_: yeah, it makes more sense to have a desktop, but I'm in business for myself, and do a lot of network work so having a laptop was the best choice for me, and if I had gotten anything less than the best then I wouldn't want to use it at all, and it would be a waste of money.
<LeeJunFan> So now I can't afford a dekstop :)
<LeeJunFan> I mean not what I want - which would be to build a game machine.
<_kuja_> More or less what I've got
<_kuja_> Wish I could get CPU throttling working though ... I know I had it working at some point ... or maybe that was the other very similar setup... At any rate, it should work and refuses to.
<method|> I just bought a new seagate harddrive. how do I format it and stuff? I'm not sure if kubuntu recognizes it right now
<Nuked> gnight all
<Kornflake46703> night
<Kornflake46703> nuked
<Hawkwind> soulrider: You around ?
<LeeJunFan> method|: you need to partition it first, fdisk or cfdisk
<Vaske_Car> how to setup Konqueror to use Flash plugin?
<LeeJunFan> !flash | Vaske_Car
<ubotu> Vaske_Car: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<method|> LeeJunFan: im not sure if it's even being recognized. how can i check?
<Admiral_Chicago> Vaske_Car: did you install libflash-nonfree?
<Vaske_Car> yes
<Vaske_Car> I am on Ubuntu btw
<ubuntu> anybody know how to use /cdrom/preseed/server.seed  file on the live cd ?
<Vaske_Car> it work with Mozilla
<LeeJunFan> method|: what kind of drive is it? ide?
<Vaske_Car> but not with Konquerror
<Admiral_Chicago> Vaske_Car: look at the plug ins section, you need to get Knoqui to search for it
<method|> LeeJunFan: sata
<Jucato> Vaske_Car: install flashplugin-nonfree
<Jucato> Vaske_Car: after it's installed, go to Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Plugins and click on Search for new plugins, then click ok once it's done
<ubuntu> anyone know the command to install base-files package on a clean partition ?
<ubuntu> am i in the wrong channel ?
<LeeJunFan> method|: it should be recognized as /dev/sda,b,c etc...
<LeeJunFan> ubuntu: debootstrap?
<LeeJunFan> !debootstrap
<ubotu> debootstrap: Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3.3.0ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 248 kB
<ubuntu> must not be on the live CD LeeJunFan
<LeeJunFan> method|: fdisk -l /dev/sdb if it's the second sata drive in your system will list the existing partitions on it.
<Vaske_Car> Jucato, Sorry but I do not see Plugis section in "Configure Konqueror" ????
<Jucato> Vaske_Car: "Plugins" in the list of options at the left side
<method|> LeeJunFan: fdisk -l /dev/sdb doesnt return anything
<Jucato> Behavior, Appearance, Previews & Meta-data, etc... it's near the bottom
<ubuntu> LeeJunFan: debootstrap ?   more ?
<Vaske_Car> Jucato, it is not in there
<TFrog> robotgeek, you still around?
<LeeJunFan> ubu
<LeeJunFan> ubuntu: you should be able to install debootstrap on the live cd.
<Jucato> Vaske_Car: are you in the Configure Konqueror window? the one with Behavior, Appearance, Previews, File Associations at the left side?
<Vaske_Car> yes
<ubuntu> LeeJunFan: ok now what do you do with it ?
<Jucato> Vaske_Car: scroll down through the list
<xnp> robotgeek: well rebooted again but no luck getting my usplash back or get any info at boot time regarding severices starting etc etc
<Jucato> the list of options at the left side, it goes waaay down
<Vaske_Car> Jucato, it is not in the list
<LeeJunFan> method|: maybe ls -l /dev/sd* should list your available disk's and partitions.
<Jucato> Vaske_Car: what is last one in the list?
<Vaske_Car> Jucato, performance
<Jucato> and above it?
<Vaske_Car> Browser identification
<LeeJunFan> ubuntu: what exactly do you want to install? debootstrap IS very minimal, you can build a working bootable system from it, but by itself it will not install a bootloader or kernel.
<Jucato> wha?
<phillijw> Unable to create io-slave: Read-only file system.
<phillijw> ha i love it.... stupid comp
<Vaske_Car> Jucato, this is Konqueror 3.5.5
<Jucato> Vaske_Car: so is mine
<Jucato> you have a missing part... it should be "Browser Identification" , "Plugins" then "Performance"
<LeeJunFan> phillijw: what if you do 'sudo mount -oremount,rw /' ? That should remount / as rw.
<Jucato> ok this is weird..
<ubuntu> LeeJunFan: booting is covered.   i just need to install base-files and dpkg  i think.  maybe bash and libc6  not sure   any way then i can handel the rest.
<Jucato> ubuntu: what are you trying to do, btw?
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: maybe Vaske_Car should re-install kubuntu-desktop?
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: maybe, I'm not entirely sure though
<Vaske_Car> I can try reinstall Konqueror?
<ubuntu> Jucato: install from the livecd  but non-graphic   X wont run
<Jucato> ubuntu: unfortunately, you can't install from the Live CD without X
<LeeJunFan> ubuntu
<Jucato> ubuntu: have you tried the Safe Graphics mode in the live cd?
<LeeJunFan> d!@#!@ completion. hehe
<ubuntu> Jucato: that's ok,  i'm going to.
<Jucato> Vaske_Car: try to check if konqueror-nsplugins is installed
<_kuja_> to reinstall kubuntu-desktop: sudo apt-get install --reinstall acpi acpi-support acpid adept akregator amarok anacron ark arts avahi-daemon bc bogofilter cdparanoia cdrdao cdrecord cupsys cupsys-bsd cupsys-client cupsys-driver-gutenprint dbus dc digikam diveintopython doc-base dvd+rw-tools foo2zjs foomatic-db foomatic-db-engine foomatic-db-hpijs foomatic-filters fortune-mod gdb gs-esp gtk2-engines-gtk-qt gwenview hal hotkey-setup hwdb-client-kde 
<_kuja_>  katapult kate kaudiocreator kcontrol kcron kde-guidance kde-guidance-powermanager kde-systemsettings kdeadmin-kfile-plugins kdebase-kio-plugins kdebluetooth kdegraphics-kfile-plugins kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins kdemultimedia-kio-plugins kdenetwork-filesharing kdenetwork-kfile-plugins kdepasswd kdepim-kio-plugins kdepim-wizards kdeprint kdesktop kdm kdnssd keep kfind kghostview khelpcenter kicker kio-apt kio-locate kipi-plugins klipper kmail kmai
<_kuja_> ugins knetworkconf knotes konq-plugins konqueror konqueror-nsplugins konsole kontact konversation kooka kopete korganizer kpdf kpf kppp krdc krfb krita kscd ksmserver ksnapshot ksplash ksplash-engine-moodin ksvg ksysguard ksystemlog ktorrent kubuntu-artwork-usplash kubuntu-default-settings kubuntu-docs kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts kwalletmanager kwin landscape-client language-selector-qt lftp libarts1-akode libgl1-mesa-glx libglut3 libnss-mdns lib
<_kuja_> 12xxw mkisofs pmount pnm2ppa powermanagement-interface qca-tls readahead screen slocate smbclient speedcrunch ttf-bitstream-vera ttf-dejavu ttf-freefont unzip usplash vorbis-tools wlassistant wvdial x-ttcidfont-conf xkeyboard-config xorg xterm zip
<_kuja_> since it was mentioned
<LeeJunFan> ubuntu: debootstrap edgy [target path]  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/
<Jucato> !pastebin | _kuja_
<ubotu> _kuja_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: why are you recommending deboostrap?
<ubuntu> LeeJunFan: k  ty.
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: he just asked how to install a base system.
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: you didn't ask why... "<ubuntu> Jucato: install from the livecd  but non-graphic   X wont run"
<_kuja_> Why not use the alternate cd and do a text-only install in that case?
<LeeJunFan> ubuntu: you will have to apt-get install grub and a kernel image after you chroot to the debootstrap path.
<Jucato> _kuja_: true. presuming he could download another iso.
<LeeJunFan> That would be the best method for that.
<Vaske_Car> Jucato, sudo apt-get install konqueror-nsplugins did the trick
<ubuntu> yeah   booting is covered.
<ubuntu> <--- intelikey
<Jucato> Vaske_Car: ok good.
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: yeah, I asked, I got a different answer than when you did :)
<ubuntu> _kuja_: dialup
<Jucato> ubuntu: you're intelikey?
<LeeJunFan> Isn't text only install an option even on liveCD?
<_kuja_> I'm not sure
<ubuntu> only on days that end with y
<_kuja_> I doubt it
<Jucato> lol
<Vaske_Car> Jucato, now where do I find flash plugin in my system, what is the path?
<scott> if I want to install wine...how do I get it?
<_kuja_> Everything regarding the installation and packages and the like for the live cd is packed into a squashfs, to allow it to run as a livecd, or something like that.
<Jucato> Vaske_Car: if you installed flashplugin-nonfree, you don't need the path. just click on Scan for new plugins and it will autodetect it
<Hawkwind> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ubuntu> LeeJunFan: nope   "isn't text only...."
<Hawkwind> scott: If you want the latest, you need a different repo
<Hawkwind> scott: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<Jucato> ubuntu: there is no text only install method on the Desktop CD
<Hawkwind> scott: Add that to your /etc/apt/sources.list if you want the latest version. Change dapper to edgy if you use edgy of course
<_kuja_> As per debootstrapping your install using the livecd, it will still require downloading all of the base packages.
<Hobbsee> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !cloning
<scott> last question....how do I set up the repository?
<ubuntu> Jucato: i'm not looking for a method  :)
<Jucato> !repository | scott
<ubotu> scott: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
* Hawkwind Backspaces
<LeeJunFan> ubuntu: yes, _kuja_ is right, debootstrap will still require re-downloading everything.
<Jucato> heh Hawkwind :P
<Vaske_Car> Jucato, No plugin found "shochware flash media"
<ubuntu> Jucato: i may be reinventing the wheel but i'm going to do this.
<Vaske_Car> Shochwave*
<Vaske_Car> Shockwave*
<ubuntu> LeeJunFan: no i have the packages.
<Jucato> ubuntu: I mean that you can't install from the command line using the Desktop CD
<Jucato> Vaske_Car: the flashplugin doesn't handle shockwave, afaik
<Jucato> !flash | Vaske_Car
<ubotu> Vaske_Car: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu> Jucato: watch me  :)
<Vaske_Car> :(
<Jucato> ubuntu: do as you please. there are no debs on the Desktop CD. you'll have to download them from the internet
<LeeJunFan> ubuntu: yes, but debootstrap needs a mirror to download from. I don't think it will work with a CD repositry, maybe it will as a file:// path.
<_kuja_> ubuntu, can you boot the livecd at all? if not, maybe you could get someone to send you a copy of the alternatecd or the dvd.
<TFrog> guess robotgeek is watching the ball game or went to bed
<ubuntu> Jucato: i have the packages.
<Vaske_Car> Jucato, the thing is that it work with Firefox so probably it is already installed, all I need is path to that installation.. ???
<ubuntu> read my lips  (text as case may be)   i'm going to do this.
<_kuja_> debootstrap will work with a cd repository, however, the livecd doesn't have one, the alternate cd does though.
<Jucato> Vaske_Car: hm... which plugin in did you actually install? flashplugin-nonfree
<Vaske_Car> I have latest one
<Vaske_Car> of that
<Jucato> ah.. that I wouldn't know
<Jucato> ubuntu: two words: "good luck" or "have fun"
<ubuntu> k thanks for all the discurragement guys,   and the sujestions too ?
<ubuntu> :)
<LeeJunFan> ubuntu: how/where do you have the pacakages?
<TFrog> Vaske_Car, there is no shockwave plugin for linux. they are currently working on a new flash/shockwave player for linux. the second beta is out for flash/shockwave 9 in linux. might be the way to go
<_kuja_> ubuntu, you can, it's just going to take a _LONG_ time over dialup.
<robotgeek> TFrog: was on phone
<Jucato> I'm not discouraging anyone. I'm saying "good luck" as I know nothing about debootstrap
<TFrog> robotgeek, that linux-restricted was it. the desktop is wireless right now
<TFrog> ty very much
<Jucato> ubuntu: as for your original question: ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal installs a base system without X
<robotgeek> TFrog: awesome. enjoy!
<ubuntu> _kuja_: i don't think so.  i have all the .deb's on an hd  i'll mount on /var/cache/apt/archives    or any other address needed so they will appear as already dl'd
<ubuntu> Jucato: ubuntu-base is another possable meta package
<TFrog> i will. got some other bugs to take care of but for that old system it's great to have 1500 fps out of the old Radeon 7000 card. now to work on firefox and ipv6 issues that slow speed in it
<LeeJunFan> I've used debootstrap to build a minimal system for an access point I built based on dapper which boots from cflash. Once you have the base system installed you chroot to it, and do what you need to build the rest of the system, I guess from there you could just install kubuntu-desktop.
<Jucato> ubuntu: except there isn't any ubuntu-base package
<ubuntu> but it's really just base-files  that i'm having trubble with   it makes the origenal tree
<poolkey172> Hi guys and gals
<Vaske_Car> TFrog, I think that I already installed that shockwave 9 and it made my Firefox working
<ubuntu> Jucato: is in dapper
<Jucato> ok. you didn't specifiy
<_kuja_> I've done full installs using debootstrap before ... felt like playing with fakeraid a few months back
<ubuntu> !ubuntu-base
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-base - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poolkey172> was wondering if someone could help with an edgy install ?
<ubuntu> !find ubuntu-base
<LeeJunFan> debootstrap will install ubuntu-minimal, which is your base system.
<ubotu> Package/file ubuntu-base does not exist in edgy
<LeeJunFan> !ubuntu-minimal
<ubotu> ubuntu-minimal: Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.30 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<poolkey172> apt-get install ubuntu-base linux-38 ZZZZZZZZZZZZ Hey this is my problem too
<TFrog> hmmmmmmm. i got the 9 beta 1 on this laptop with only a few issues. got the desktop loaded with 9 beta 2 and still the same issues with flash menus showing under flash advertisements
<TFrog> otherwise, i can watch movie trailers in linux very nicely now
<poolkey172> hello can anyone help ?
<TFrog> just ask your question poolkey172
<_kuja_> probably
<poolkey172> In edgy I cant do this : apt-get install ubuntu-base linux-386 ubuntu-desktop dmraid grub
<_kuja_> why not, what does it say?
<poolkey172> I am trying to install on a SATA raid
<poolkey172> it says ubuntu-base not found
<_kuja_> skip ubuntu-base then
<poolkey172> so I changed this to base
<Jucato> poolkey172: there is no ubuntu-base on Edgy
<scott> is vmware in the repository?
<_kuja_> the player yes, the server, no
<scott> what is it under in the repository?
<poolkey172> jucato what should I use as its replacement or does ubuntu-desktop resolve dependencies and install a base ?
<scott> the player?
<_kuja_> I think it's vmware-player in multiverse
<Jucato> poolkey172: ubuntu-desktop installs everything that's on a default Ubuntu installation
<Jucato> !vmware-player | scott
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (edgy), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<poolkey172> Jucato understood
<Jucato> poolkey172: kubuntu-desktop does the same for Kubuntu
<poolkey172> I just hope I can boot the sucka : I have no idea where to install grub or lilo
<poolkey172> SHESH
<_kuja_> poolkey172: note, you may want the linux-generic kernel rather than the linux-386 kernel
<nvman90> use apt-cache search vmware to find out
<poolkey172> thanks Jucato :( I wanted kubuntu-desktop :(
<poolkey172> Oh well too late now
<robotgeek> poolkey172: no its not :)
<_kuja_> It's never too late :)
<bxnp> robotgeek: did you had any other ideas for my little usplash problem
<poolkey172> Hmmmm : install kde afterwards then ?
<robotgeek> poolkey172: ctrl + c
<poolkey172> LOLllllllllllllllll robotgeek
<LeeJunFan> ubuntu: you will also want to look at dpkg-scanpackages to create Packages indexes.
<poolkey172> LOLllllllllllllllll robotgeek : NOooooooooo I am installing over the net it takes ages
<LeeJunFan> ubuntu: you basically make your own repository that way.
<_kuja_> and optionally pookey172, you can remove the gnome stuff afterwards too.
<robotgeek> bxnp: did you run that 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image stuff again?
<poolkey172> yeh thats what I gonna do kuja
* robotgeek recommends removing libgtk-2.0-bin
<poolkey172> PS Shall I create a grub floppy ?
<robotgeek> poolkey172: no need, if you ask me. you have a live cd/rescue disk anyways
<bxnp> yes i did robotgeek and then rebooted
<bxnp> but no luck
<poolkey172> even though I might get it installed : I might be unable to boot into ubuntu
<ubuntu> LeeJunFan: k ty
<_kuja_> unable to boot? that wouldn't be good
<ubuntu> looking
<poolkey172> robotgeek : livecd wont be able to load my ubuntu instance : its on a SATA RAID
<robotgeek> bxnp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto#head-3f1a5b3bcea03e357b466d0f04f41bfe01d1f8bc
<_kuja_> Not true
<poolkey172> Anyone know how to install ubuntu EASILY onto a SATA Raid without all this faffing arund ?
<_kuja_> I've mounted a fakeraid using the livecd before
<poolkey172> kuja how ?
<_kuja_> I've even done it with a badly corrupted fakeraid (that was a ride)
<Pupeno> How do I edit a note in OpenOffice ? currently it looks like small (vertical) yellow rectangle ?
<_kuja_> You install dmraid from universe
<ubuntu> LeeJunFan: know if there is an equlivent in dpkg ?
<poolkey172> kuja : I'm talking about a fresh install on a RAID
<robotgeek> Pupeno: you type in it?
<_kuja_> I know poolkey172, I know
<poolkey172> kuja done it got the tea shirt : u can mount but u cant install
<poolkey172> ubiqity doesnt like it
<poolkey172> so I am manually installing the base / dev  and packages
<poolkey172> its LONG winded
<_kuja_> Yeah, you have to do the whole setup manually, or rather, using debootstrap
<_kuja_> Then make various changes.
<poolkey172> yeh thats what I am doing
<LeeJunFan> ubuntu: whaddya mean? dpkg-scanpackages is part of dpkg-dev package.
<robotgeek> bxnp: this also has a list of issues: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-upgrade-common-problems-with-solutions.html
<ubuntu> which isnt on the cd
<ubuntu> i can get it tho
<bxnp> oke let me look
<poolkey172> next problem will be how to boot it
<_kuja_> It shouldn't give you any trouble if you do everything right.
<LeeJunFan> ubuntu: well, you won't need it if your idea of mounting /var/cache/apt works.
<poolkey172> Hmmmmm
<_kuja_> You're using the fakeraidhowto from the wiki I presume?
<poolkey172> kuja its a bit tricky as I have 2 raids both raid0
<poolkey172> on seperate cards
<_kuja_> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ubuntu> LeeJunFan: true
<poolkey172> I think I will create a boot floppy first to test the install
<_kuja_> Sounds like a plan
<LeeJunFan> ubuntu: well, good luck. I'm off to bed. I know it can be done, it'll be a good learning experience if nothing else :)
<poolkey172> then try to boot the install by copying boot.sector over to windows
<poolkey172> it might work
* _kuja_ wouldn't know
* _kuja_ is too cheap to pay for a windows license, not that he wants one
<poolkey172> Its been a long time since I tried this kinda cr&p last time I did something like this to boot from a firewire drive
<ubuntu> LeeJunFan: k later.  thanks for the input
<poolkey172> lol hell I aint a windows man : Its there to keep the wife happy
<poolkey172> OK guys my install is done
<poolkey172> now to test it
<poolkey172> brb
<_kuja_> lol
<_kuja_> poolkey172.... I gave up on it after my raid0 setup mysteriously corrupted, and I lost about 1/3 of my stuff
<scott> I pulled wine off the repository...how do I get it to run?
<poolkey172> Hmmm back
<campbch> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<poolkey172> its unpacking n installing...
<ubuntu> scott: wine /path/to/file.exe
<mario> hola a todos
<campbch> anyone know where the configuration files or log are stored in the eclipse package? nothing apparent is listed as a configuration file in adept...
<campbch> and it won't acknowledge an error
<poolkey172> camp ~/.eclipse
<scott> I configured wine successfully...now how do I excute it?
<campbch> thats what i thought, theyre not there
<poolkey172> camp what id are are u running eclipse under ?
<campbch> under campbch
<campbch> it runs if i kdesu, since it changes to root
<poolkey172> camp: Is the eclipse u got the official package or one u downloaded dirrectly from eclipse.org
<campbch> its the adept package
<scott> once wine has been configured...how do I execute it?
<poolkey172> camp have u tried in your workspace ?
<campbch> it says theres a problem with the preference change listener
<_kuja_> scott, wine from the konsole will work
<campbch> yes, theres only one file named metadata
<campbch> you dont run wine by itself, scott, you run it as an opener for exe files...
<campbch> IE wine install.exe
<poolkey172> so u telling me u;ve not run eclipse properly ?
<scott> so....from the konsole...wha command do I have to use?
<campbch> no, it worked before, but i selected "use this workspace as default" when it started and it wigged out on me
<naught101> what is ahavi daemon, and does it need to be running?
<campbch> depends
<_kuja_> scott, wine [file] 
<campbch> what are you trying to run?
<naught101> !ahavi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ahavi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poolkey172> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGgggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<_kuja_> poolkey172, something go awry?
<campbch> scott, for example, in games it would be wine /media/cdrom0/install.exe. if its a small program, try wine notepad.exe or wine solitaire.exe
<poolkey172> Processing was halted due to too many errors : Sub-processes dkpg returned an error code (1)
<poolkey172> ^%$^$%$% ubuntu
<_kuja_> Ouch?
<scott> so...wine is used to open and execute the program...is it best to use the program off a cd?
<poolkey172> Yeh it hurt
<campbch> not unless its an install cd
<poolkey172> :(
<campbch> i doubt the error code says derogatory things about the distro :P
<poolkey172> Think I should give up
<poolkey172> lol@camp
<poolkey172> suse and fedora can install to a RAID why cant ubuntu ?
<Admiral_Chicago> poolkey172: i assume you are using an alternite Cd
<poolkey172> it makes no difference Admiral
<poolkey172> I tried both
<poolkey172> are there any params I can pass to the kernel / installer whilst booting the live or alt cd ?
<_kuja_> Because things like installing to a RAID, or installing to an encrypted volume are being deferred in favor of other "more important" things like eyecandy?
<poolkey172> so that it can see my raid ?
<poolkey172> lol@kuja
<poolkey172> kuja u seen koorraa liveCD now thats eye candy
<campbch> :( still cant find any configuration files\
<poolkey172> xgl on a livecd
<poolkey172> oh sorry camp : just had a disaster here
<campbch> tis np :(
<ubuntu> ok i think i'm ready for a reboot to the hd....   luck me wish
<campbch> gl ubu
<poolkey172> camp : cut a long sorry short how about doing a find / -iname "*.*eclipse*"
<poolkey172> lol shoot me for that recommendation
* _kuja_ shoots
<campbch> ?
<poolkey172> lol
<poolkey172> well camp it'll search the whole of your filesystem
<campbch> should i shoot myself for listening? i did it, it didnt do anything
<campbch> but i did try searching using the gui search tool
<_kuja_> Yes you may
<_kuja_> locate eclipse | grep log
<poolkey172> ok serious mode
<poolkey172> camp
<poolkey172> camp : within ure file explorer or whatever its called in ubuntu : can u show all hidden files ?
<scott> so lets say I install a program using wine or vmware...how do I know where it is...and how to run it?
<poolkey172> or stick this into firefox : file;///home/campbch/.eclipse/
<_kuja_> If you configure wine with the sident script, it'll give you a wine section in your menu for running programs you installed with wine
<campbch> ok, i found the log but it doesnt say anything :( and they didnt say much about what it was supposed to be called
<scott> can you tell me how to do that kuja?
* _kuja_ goes off to find the script
<campbch> it did that for me by default, i think
<campbch> it should be K>Wine>Programname
<_kuja_> Oh? Are you sure about that?
<campbch> :P same version he said he installed
<poolkey172> Is Ubuntu the best for packages ?
<_kuja_> define best
<campbch> perhaps it was the installer that did it? i tried installing Call of Duty
<poolkey172> latest releases : widest number of packages available
<campbch> try to define anything :P everything is a tradeoff for everything else
<poolkey172> camp u sure ~/.eclipse/ doesnt exist ?
<campbch> i didnt say it didnt exist
<_kuja_> The only reason I use kubuntu as opposed to debian is the wider selection of packages in the main repositories
<campbch> i said i couldnt find config files
<poolkey172> Anyone have an answer as I have only been using kubuntu now for a few weeks
<poolkey172> kuja thats the reason why I'm using it too
<Admiral_Chicago> poolkey172: to the packages question, yes i'd say it is
<poolkey172> camp: thats crazy if .eclipse doesnt exist how will know where ure defalt workspace is
<campbch> i just said it existed
<_kuja_> poolkey172, kubuntu also tends to be on top of things when it comes to new releases of big things, ie, kde
<poolkey172> kuja I use fluxbox with a kde kicker
<_kuja_> neato, I like my kwin
<campbch> and im where i think they put config files, but nothing pertains tot he detault workspace
<_kuja_> And when I said on top of...... I meant same day, maybe next day the packages would be up.  As for other things, typically the newest stable is used for everything on release, or at least close to.
<intelikey> and they said it couldn't be done....
<campbch> well, it says plugins though :*(
<poolkey172> camp : have u got firefox ?
<campbch> yes
<intelikey> i still have some stuff to install but i'm on the hd now.
<poolkey172> camp what happens when u open this url ? file:///home/campbch/.eclipse/
<campbch> i would imagine it opening that folder?
<poolkey172> yup
<campbch> im opening it now
<poolkey172> does it ?
<metres> hi all,having booting problem... I got a busybox error, cant access tty; jobcontrol turned off and I'm linked to initramfs...
<campbch> i can get to the folder in konqueror
<poolkey172> camp : as I was saying turn the option on to show hidden files
<intelikey> metres job control is not avalable in the initramfs
<campbch> O.O
<campbch> i think i found it
<metres> I'm also unable to mount this drive...
<intelikey> metres what drive ?
<poolkey172> nice 1 camp
<_kuja_> metres.... sounds like an upgrade gone bad. Am I right?
<metres> my Kubuntu drive (sda1)
<intelikey> metres ls -l /dev
<metres> kuja : try to install win XP and gag..:(
* poolkey172 wonders if he should go back trying the SATA RAID and faffin round with chroot
<intelikey> should be three devices  no?
<poolkey172> dont diss windows : windows rox
<campbch> it cut the last part off, so when i checked for hidden files 4 directories deep it didnt show anything, ie the name of the folder
<intelikey> metres show me the 'root' device
* _kuja_ wishes poolkey172 luck with his raid adventures
<metres> like blkid ?
<metres> /dev/sda1: UUID="8a1a79cb-23a4-4803-a878-299b24396e71" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<metres> /dev/hda1: TYPE="ntfs"
<metres> /dev/hda2: UUID="fde1e472-1f8d-4167-8ab4-3fd83a624771" TYPE="reiserfs"
<metres> /dev/sda5: TYPE="swap" UUID="b4c14d94-72d2-438e-b7b3-a6c2b4bacaa6"
<poolkey172> kuja : the power switch looks more appealing at the moment : and whoever recommended apt-get install kubuntu-desktop THANKYOU
<phillijw> nice paste
<intelikey> metres in that initramfs busybox shell
<robotgeek> metres: dont paste (http://rafb.net/paste)
<metres> sorry
<phillijw> how can I see what browser someone is using
<campbch> ok, it still calls an error :(
<phillijw> and their IP
<campbch> m just going to reinstall
<phillijw> blah, sorry wrong chan
<intelikey> metres to make sure the device node is correct   ls -l   should be  major 8 minor 1  == sda1     if so modprobe ext3    modprobe sata-promise   (i think)   assuming that's sata not usb or scsi       and mount /dev/root /root   exit
* poolkey172 has happily shut down the screwed up ubuntu install
<poolkey172> :)
<intelikey> if you want to see if you can boot that thing from it's initramfs error out.
<campbch> is it possible to use adept to repair a package? replace all files in the package with known good files?
<intelikey> poolkey172 i got a clean dapper base.
<poolkey172> itelikey what do u mean ?
<metres> http://rafb.net/paste/results/UWaX0J94.html
<intelikey> poolkey172 i was  ubuntu  just a while ago.   same install attempts....
<poolkey172> oh ic intelikey
<poolkey172> intelikey I take it ure up n running on RAID now then ?
<metres> I'm now running under freespire... so ls -l aint give me info intelikey
<intelikey> poolkey172 not raid but yes.  partitionless
<poolkey172> nice 1 intelikey
<poolkey172> any tips or do I have to do it the hardway by building from scratch ?
<poolkey172> Anyway I am very close now : at least I can see the raid / mount it etc etc
<intelikey> i scratched.   but having a totally hosed install on another disk that i could fetch from if needed helped a lot.
<metres> when I try to mount my kubuntu drive under freespire, it says wrong fs type and EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted !
<poolkey172> INTELLIKEY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<poolkey172> YOU'VE given me a spanking idea
<_kuja_> ewww, corruption is evil
<poolkey172> I'm gonna rsync this install onto the RAID
<intelikey> :)
<poolkey172> should be job done
<intelikey> should be.
<intelikey> ok i have some more installing to do and lots of configuring.   later all.
<poolkey172> well i have a nice rsync to backup this laptop and when I corrupted it during a 6.06 -> 6.10 install I simply rsynced down in single user mode and got my system back
<poolkey172> later inteli thanks fpr the hint
<metres> howto rsynced poolkey ?
<poolkey172> man rsync ?
<poolkey172> gets rsync script
<max_> does anyone else have the problem of FF2 closing randomly and very often
<poolkey172> /usr/bin/rsync -vrtDRpol -e '/usr/bin/ssh' --delete-excluded --timeout=0 /home r
<poolkey172> oot@10.0.0.233:/disk2/data_store/vaio
<poolkey172> etc
<poolkey172> max no firefox rox for me
<Admiral_Chicago> max_: not I
<Admiral_Chicago> you may want to check /va/crash
<max_> maybe if i slap it around a little
<poolkey172> Admiral whats /var/crash ?
<max_> ya
<max_> i dont see it either
<Admiral_Chicago> max_: it's a system file and may contain a crash report
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, extensions /  themes?
<max_> wheres it at
<poolkey172> hey one interesting question I have is that if I strace -p any x app like firefox : the whole of X freezes anyone had this problem ?
<Admiral_Chicago> max_: in konqueror, address bar, /var
<max_> where from there
<Admiral_Chicago> do you see a crash folder?
<max_> there isnt a folder called crash
<Admiral_Chicago> max_: so firefox didn't create a clash log
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, do you have any extensions / themes installed?
<metres> ext3 == recovery => sudo e2fsck -f -y /dev/sda1  Thanks to CEP !!
<metres> so long :)
<phillijw> sweet. I'm taking an operating systems class and half of it is just learning about unix system calls, unix process creation, pipes, child processes and signal handling
* jdiwnab is away: sleep
<Hawkwind> jdiwnab: Please turn off your public away messages
<xsacha> Emess: you there?
<jules_> Hi Mike
<jules_> Does anyone have the problem where Kubuntu 6.10 wont switch off after boot down?
<jules_>  Does anyone have the problem where Kubuntu 6.10 wont switch off after boot down?
<XVampireX> Is anyone here alive to help me help someone?
<Hawkwind> Just ask your question
<Parkotron> What's your problem?
<XVampireX> Oh
<XVampireX> Trying to help someone automount ntfs
<XVampireX> this line in /etc/fstab doesn't work: /dev/hdb1    /media/windows    ntfs-3g    defaults,locale=en_US.utf8    0    0
<XVampireX> mounting manually through this works: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs-3g -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<Hawkwind> !ntfs | XVampireX
<ubotu> XVampireX: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Hawkwind> We really don't support the use of ntfs-3g though since it will do nothing but destroy your data basically
<XVampireX> Hawkwind: Thanks, now he's gonna mount it via ntfs driver and copy it to his home folder :)
<omarpb84> hellou nikkiana, are you there?
<Gh0st75> hi folks, had to load vista to get into this room, anyone know how to get konversation to connect in kubuntu behind a d-lik di-624 router?
<unix_infidel> if i have two dimms and one with a lower cas latency than the other, will the system use the slower timings?
<omarpb84> how can I get more servers?
<bxnp> so
<bxnp> i must say i stayed with linux
<bxnp> and edgy is so f u 3 king fast
<omarpb84> the konversation client of kubuntu only has this server
<bxnp> well this is the only one you need
<omarpb84> jajaja, how do you know that?
<bxnp> i don't
<bxnp> but you can add more
<bulwynkl> right... time for a stupid question - before I make a stupid mistake... it's about email...
<bulwynkl> I have a single machine at home, dual boot winXP and kubuntu 6.10
<bulwynkl> I have email from multiple sources, including archival that I want to have logically ordered.
<bulwynkl> I have other users on the boxen.
<bulwynkl> Other users sometimes share email accounts, sometimes have tehir own...
<bulwynkl> any suggestions as to a logical setup for my email?  wondering about fetchmail then postfix (being standard ubuntu) or Courier MTA and set up as local IMAP server.
<bulwynkl> postfix alone does not seem right - it seems to want to serve all of my ISP email :-/
<bulwynkl> At teh moment I have opera/netscape-esque/eudora email archives and currently using t-bird - until someone tells me what to do, and how to do it right :-)
<chimaera> good morning. i have a fresh install of kubuntu here and konqi is running awfully slow. when enering a webpage it takes ages to load, whereas firefox displays the site in no time. any ideas?
<fek> moin
<defrysk> chimaera, I think firefox displays what it gets right away , konq waits till it has all in
<chimaera> strange. if i call a page with lots of images, then ff is finished while konqui still doesnt' seem to load some of them.
<chimaera> s/doesn't/does/
<nashaw> can any one help me with a performance problem on kubuntu?
<chimaera> just ask..
<bulwynkl> no help?
<bulwynkl> oh well
<defrysk> chimaera, could also be some ipv6 issues in konq ?
* defrysk thinks konq is not a true webbrowser anyway
<nashaw> well, every thing is running slower then i should. i gotta amd x2 4200, 2 gigs of ram and an ati radeon x1600 with the right diver (i think) and every then is running slow and i can't figure out why..
<chimaera> defrysk: well, ipv6 & konqi rings a bell.
<defrysk> chimaera, if you like konq you might like opera better
<chimaera> defrysk: i'm using konqui for about five years now. i quite like it. thanks ;)
<chimaera> dropback in case of wrong display of sites is FF. never needed more ;)
<chimaera> brb
<Alzi2> Hello. I'd like two switch completely to KDE but I have all sorts of important files on my PC......... how to switch to KDE completely?
<chimaera> re. disabling ipv6 seems to halp a bit.
<chimaera> Alzi2: well what exactly do you mean? how to preserve your files?
<Alzi2> Well.. I want to rid the computer of all things GNOME, and get on with KDE while preserving my files
<vge> Alzi2: copy all mandaroty files to seperate partition, then delete all rest, install KDE and copy the files back?
<Alzi2> does that mean a reinstall/iso burn?
<vge> Alzi2: ahh, then my instructions were wrong :)
<Alzi2> :P
<chimaera> err, just install kde and remove gnome.
<Alzi2> chimaera: Well, then the programs keep being there.
<naught101> Alzi2: install kde + kdm
<Alzi2> Shall I install kubuntu-desktop or kde?
<chimaera> no, they don't. you just have to remove the programmes themselves, not teh meta-packages (like ubuntu-desktop)
<Alzi2> chimaera: Yeah, but how to find out what the names of those are?
<akrus> hello :)
<chimaera> well, for starters you can remove gtk. but that may remove other apps you still want to use. or remove the gnome-libs. it'S a bit of a pain in the ass..
<akrus> I have a problem compiling ATI driver under kubuntu edgy
<akrus> dpkg: /usr/i486-linux-gnu/lib/libpthread.so.0 not found. <-- error happens for many libs~
<keith> hi! I'm trying to sync my Nokia 9500 with KDE. Can anybody help?
<nashaw> if i have ide=nodma as a startup option in grub does it effect performance?
<Alzi2> chimaera: Yeah, I once tried doing that... wanted to install almost whole Ubuntu
<Alzi2> uninstall*
<chimaera> that's actuall what aou want to to, remember? remove ubuntu and install kubuntu ^^
<Alzi2> yeah, okay, i'll try =)
<chimaera> keep in mind that kubuntu also uses a slightly different framework for things to work, so lots of things are not needed for kubuntu. if anything fails, backup your home and other personal data and do a fresh install.
<Alzi2> aptitude doesn't want to remove libgtk2.0-0 :(
<chimaera> i would first install kubuntu-desktop to get another fully working enbironment
<chimaera> nashaw: if it disables DMA. i don't know wether the kubuntu-init-skripts enable it again using hdparm..
<akrus> could someone help with ati driver anyway? :)
<chimaera> somebody knows how to make mouse-DPI changes within kcontrol permanent?
<chimaera> akrus: what exactly is the problem?
<akrus> it does not compile, at all
<akrus> dpkg: /usr/i486-linux-gnu/lib/libpthread.so.0 not found.
<akrus> dpkg: /usr/i486-linux-gnu/lib/libstdc++.so.5 not found.
<Alzi2> akrus: sudo apt-get install fglrx or something
<akrus> getting these error messages
<Alzi2> akrus: don't compile that driver
<akrus> I need the one from the website :)
<chimaera> akrus: libc6-dev missing
<akrus> o_O
<akrus> hm
<akrus> You already have libc6-dev installed.
<akrus> Alzi2: why not?
<Alzi2> akrus: Unstable-ness. Ubuntu has binary packages for a reason. :P
<chimaera> ;)
<akrus> :(
<akrus> hm
<Alzi2> =)
<akrus> I cannot get xgl working with ubuntu's one o_O
<akrus> at least it's lagging a lot, as well as Mesa
<chimaera> well, you might stil give it a shot. i had bene running debian/SID for four years.  ^^
<Alzi2> c'mon backup I WANT YOU TO FINISH so i can transfer you via ncftp to my laptop and live happily ever after...
<Alzi2> akrus: Well.... go to the wiki and search for ATI. Search for docs on it and follow it up. And for ATI Radeon cards, DON'T do XGL but do AIGLX.
<Alzi2> oh, and by the way... beryl sucks... too unstable 'n slow 'n shiz
<akrus> Alzi2: okay, I'll try once again :) last time it was unsuccessful :D
<akrus> just wanna try it :)
<Alzi2> akrus: hmm..
<Alzi2> akrus: Yeah but just don't use it daily :P
<Alzi2> it has a hooking factor, really.
<akrus> :)
<akrus> my download speed sucks :(
<akrus> getting at 30k/sec
<Alzi2> I have 450 kb/s :D
<Alzi2> Hooray for speedlinq  :P
<akrus> :)
<akrus> Russian internet connection sucks o_O
<Alzi2> If you first install kubuntu-desktop, and then uninstall GTK.. will it remove kde stuff too?
<akrus> currently something's wrong with wifi connection
<Alzi2> akrus: hmm
<akrus> so I'm using my home connection :)
<akrus> rebooting~~ fglrx :)
<naught101> chimaera: what's the problem you get with konqueror?
<naught101> does it just freeze for a while, then continue loading?
<chimaera> no, itS' just very slow and loading and displaying web-pages. disabling ipv6 helped a bit.
<naught101> hrrm.. mine's really slow on some site. sourceforge kills it (both firefox and konqueror)...
<chimaera> sf loads correctly
<Alzi2> 0110101001010101011101000101000110010110 <-- What does this mean?
<chimaera> can't ready binary, sorry.
<llutz> hi
<Alzi2> me neither... but my number pad can :P
<chimaera> i want to change the dpi of my mouse within kcontrol. as root, this works fine, as user, i'm told that i don't have the appropriate permissions. where exactly do i need to have permissions for this?
<uppal> hi there
<uppal> anyone knows any place i can grab beryl from
<uppal> the main project site seems down
<uppal> i cannot resolve its dns
<sc0tt> uppal: ask in #beryl
<avalon> I've got an XFS drive and a EXT3 drive. My XFS is my storage device and my EXT drive is my primary drives. Problem is my storage drive and my regular drive are both nearly full, so I need to do some housecleaning. I started on my EXT drive and tried to go on to the XFS drive. Neither of them actually remove files though. They'll show the files getting deleted, be really slow with the progress screen, and then they'll appaer in the trashcan. I'll empty it
<avalon> and still have the same folder on the hard drive full. I went through console and tried, and even KDE su ed in Konqueror but all have the same effect. The files are read write access to everyone. What's wrong?
<harmental> hi everybody....
<harmental> for edgy users: which kernel are you using?
<_4strO``> yop yop
<avalon> 2.6.10 generic harmental
<Neko> aupa
<chimaera> 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP
<harmental> thx.....im using 2.6.17-10
<harmental> i was wondering why dont we have access to the latests kernel in the repos
<harmental> isnt edgy supossed to have the latest version of every peice of soft out there?
<_kuja_> harmental, 2.6.17 was probably the latest at the time of inclusion. The devs don't include multiple kernels in the repos because that would make things more difficult to support
<harmental> _kuja_: im not sure thats true...With dapper i updated several times my kernel...
<_kuja_> Yes, however, each time it was 2.6.15.
<_kuja_> They were security fixes.
<Endler> What are the best supported in Kubuntu, no-hassle to get WPA working, 802.11g cards?
<avalon> Is it possible to run .net apps in Kubuntu?
<Endler> It should be.  I'm think there is a mono package.
<uppal> Endler: i have an intel based card 2200g
<llutz> Endler: ipw2200 works fine, atheros (cardbus) too, but wth madwifi-ng
<avalon> I've got that, but Im not quite sure how to get it to run the app. Ive tried mono app.exe, but I get a coredump
<Snikles> How do I install a icon theme?
<Endler> It was no problem to set up WPA, and it runs stable?
<uppal> nope
<chimaera> i'm running a zyxel usb-stick. also no problems
<Snikles> How do I install a icon theme?
<Endler> Control Center/Appearance & Themes/Icons/Install New Theme button
<chimaera> Snikles: download and install via kontrolcenter
<intelikey> dpkg: error processing fontconfig (--configure):
<intelikey>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Snikles> chimaera, thanks!
<intelikey> tried dpkg --configure -a      tried apt-get install -f     that's all i get out of it...
<intelikey> anybody know ?
<crazy_bus> intelikey, what happened?
<intelikey> Setting up fontconfig (2.3.2-1.1ubuntu12) ...
<intelikey> dpkg: error processing fontconfig (--configure):
<intelikey> followed by that first post ^
<intelikey> crazy_bus installind X  not that that really matters.
<intelikey> installing    that is.
<crazy_bus> sorry, I've not idead what to do then
<intelikey> it's not giving enough error message for me to trubble shoot with out hacking the post-instalation script
<chimaera> you're installing from official sources?
<rockprincess> good morning all!
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> chimaera dapper.
<rockprincess> does anybody have any experiences how to set a classpath in kubuntu?
<intelikey> my sources.list is three lines,  want me to paste it ?     slow right now and three lines shouldn't bother anybody.
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main universe multiverse
<crazy_bus> join #timidity
<intelikey> hell i see it.   some yo yo put  " HOME=/root " in the postinst script.   idiots.
<intelikey> says it's hacked from redhat.
<intelikey> and it shows.
<intelikey> looks like that's not all.  calls db_get  which is not found.
<intelikey> anybody know what package provides db_get ?
<crimsun> debconf
<intelikey> i don't think so ????  debconf is already the newest version.
<intelikey> i've a half a mind to exit 0 the second line and forget it.
<intelikey> hmmm the other half seem willing to accept that dicision
<Gacha> I installed Kubuntu 6.10 on 64bit AMD and I got problems with NVIDA or XORG. When I run glxgears the PC freezes and when I try to log off then also it freezes
<jorik> Gacha: i had the same problems as you (32bit tho)
<Gacha> I have another Kubuntu PC on 32bit, but there are no problems
<jorik> X would occasionally completely freeze, but my music would still play and i'd still be able to SSH in my box. strangest of all: i could even move my mouse pinter (but not click anything)
<jorik> all problems disappeared after a lot of fxring with my drivers but i forgot what i did excactly. but my pc still hangs when i try to shut it down from time to time.
<Gacha> how do you mean " fxring with my drivers" ?
<leonardo> salve
<lenscape> Kubuntu's dhcp client isn't updating our internal DNS. Anyone know how to fix it? (SuSE does out of the box)
<intelikey> i have an even bigger problem than fontconfig not setting up, i think...   seems it's not running init scripts from any runlevel after S
<intelikey> infact i'm sure it's not.
<Reno_01> hello
<Reno_01> can i ask please
<intelikey> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<intelikey> you just did...
<Reno_01> where i can get kububtu 6.10 lts
<_kuja_> 6.10 isn't lts
<intelikey> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<intelikey> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<intelikey> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Reno_01> hello
<_kuja_> hi
<Reno_01> can i get free kubuntu 6.10. lts
<Jucato> free download, yes. free shipped CD, no.
<Reno_01> ??
<intelikey> Reno_01 no you can not.
<Reno_01> hikss..
<Reno_01> :(
<intelikey> there is no such creature
<intelikey> you've been told.
<Reno_01> ok ic..
<harmental> Reno_01: there is no LTS for edgy
* Jucato didn't notice the "lts"
<intelikey> that's the fourth time you've been told in 5 minutes
<intelikey> bah  i think that's keeping x form working...    dpkg: error processing fontconfig (--configure):
<intelikey>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<intelikey> actual error causing agent is   command db_get  not found
<lenscape> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<rockprincess> hehe does this work with java as well?
<rockprincess> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<rockprincess> cool ;)
<rockprincess> !classpath
<ubotu> classpath: clean room standard Java libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.92-3 (edgy), package size 346 kB, installed size 572 kB
<intelikey> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> on they combined it
<intelikey> heh nm
<niels__> !adept crash
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | niels__
<ubotu> niels__: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<niels__> Jucato: Thanks
<Jucato> np
<intelikey> why would init load scripts from /etc/rcS.d/ but not from /etc/rc$runlevel.d/   ?
<voker57> Hi
<voker57> Can you advise me a good mail client?
<intelikey> i may have to build my own sysV style startup...   i've done that before...
<voker57> er
<voker57> loox like nope
<aspedia> hello all
<aspedia> can someone tell me what is the difference between su and sudo?
<lenscape> sudo does one command
<_kuja_> intelikey, does "echo $RUNLEVEL" even give you any output.... make me wonder if it's there.
<intelikey> as root...    init 2 ; echo " printf 'this is a test' " > /etc/rc3.d/S00testing ; init 3    simply returns to the prompt.
<lenscape> su logs you in as root (or someone)
<intelikey> voker57 mozilla-newsmail
<voker57> intelikey: eh...it is built-in?
<aspedia> okay
<lenscape> aspedia: although - su can do one command too, if you ask it to
<intelikey> aspedia su is switch user  and you have to have the other user passwd   sudo is super user do  which uses your passwd    assuming /etc/sudoers allows you to use it.
<intelikey> Voker57[away]  no.  in the repos.
<lenscape> Kubuntu's dhcp client isn't updating our internal DNS. Anyone know how to fix it? (SuSE does out of the box)
<intelikey> _kuja_ good call.  RUNLEVEL  is not set
<aspedia> another question: I need the source from mysql 5.0.22 and can not find it on mysql.com
<lenscape> aspedia: dunno. I use PostgreSQL
<lenscape> (a proper database :-) )
<intelikey> aspedia apt-get source   ?     assumes you have  deb-src *  inabled
<aspedia> we have in production use mysql 5.0.22
<pip> Hello,I want to share a file with another PC in my LAN, what shall I do ?
<teledyn> aspedia: what's wrong with the ubuntu version?
<lenscape> pip: both linux?
<aspedia> hmm , soorry the mysql runs on suse9 server
<guiden> what's the biggest differences between kubuntu and debian?
<pip> no,mine linux, his windows
<lenscape> pip: you need to set-up samba
<aspedia> and the developers here need a devel package for it and I can not find it anywhere. Does someonehave an idea where I can get it?
<intelikey> aspedia suse should provide the source also.
<pip> lenscape: I want to let me use my date looking the same as he uses his date on his local box
<teledyn> aspedia: what's wrong with the ubuntu version?
<aspedia> but only an older 4- version
<_kuja_> Kubuntu gives you a set of packages, a six month release cycle, and more packages in its repositories.
<pip> lenscape: need I configure samba ?
<intelikey> aspedia check a debian sid mirror
<guiden> ok
<lenscape> pip: System Settings -> Network & Connectivitty -> Sharing
<we2by> hi
<we2by> test
<lenscape> result
<we2by> thx
<we2by> help
<we2by> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pip> lenscape: and need he use a client of samba ?
<_kuja_> intelikey, how about something like this .... /etc/rc`runlevel | cut -d ' ' -f 2`.d/
<lenscape> windows /is/ the client of samba
<pip> lenscape: good to hear that
<pip> lenscape: thanks
<intelikey> _kuja_ yeah or just fix the /etc/init.d/rc file which i'll get to in a minute...
<pip> lenscape: and what does KPF do ?
<lenscape> pip: dunno. Never heard of it
<pip> lenscape: I right clicked on a file I want to share with others and found there is a sharing card and I started the kpf applet
<lenscape> pip: no idea about it
<pip> OK,thanks
<intelikey> bahaha  i got it.  a lib that is not marked essential and fontconfig doesn't depend on... it actually depends on.  finally got it setup.
<we2by> is it posible to remove all panels?
<pip> lenscape: my samba server is running ,then how can make him use my data ?
<lenscape> pip: are you familiar with Windows shares?
<intelikey> we2by not at all    sudo killall kicker
<pip> lenscape: he can visit my folders as if he is using his local folders
<pip> lenscape: so so
<lenscape> pip: he connects to \\<your PC name>\<your share name>
<pip> lenscape: But I am caring about how to config MY local samba server
<intelikey> i'm not sure you want to though
<we2by> just use konqueror to browse to your samba share
<pip> how ?
<intelikey> smb://computername
<lenscape> pip: map network drive
<pip> OK
<pip> I am trying
<intelikey> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<we2by> pip: are you trying to browse your smb shares?
<pip> how to make a file I want to share with others in the specific place that stores sharing files
<intelikey> why not make it a dir
<pip> in
<we2by> how do you configure koknqueror to open every window in a specific size?
<pip> intelikey: I just want to make another PC in my LAN use my data
<we2by> pip: just setup samba
<pip> we2by: done,and then ?
<we2by> pip: did you setup a share dir?
<lenscape> pip: you are going to have to do a quick bit of reading up on Samba.
<we2by> if not, use swat to do it
<intelikey> samba is not needed for linux to linux  only when M$ has to play.
<lenscape> intelikey: pip is sharing with 'doze.
<pip> I see,thanks
<we2by> how do you mount an sftp account on a remote host?/
<pip> I am trying to do that ,thanks,I think I can make it on my own now
<we2by> pip: :)
<we2by> I wishKDE has an applet similar to the one gnome has, that can search wiki, google, local machine, or execute commands
<we2by> it's so handy
<pip> An error occurred while trying to share folder '/home/pip/Desktop/Song'. Make sure that the Perl script 'fileshareset' is set suid root.
<pip> what does it mean ? so I need more package installed ?
<_kuja_> we2by, I'm sure it's not the same, but you can search all of those from konqueror's address bar
<we2by> pip: are you trying to do it in SWAT?
<we2by> _kuja_: it is far from what the applet can do
<intelikey> ok i have the really stupid question now.   does ext# fs   ever move/rearrange files on the disk ?   (defrag type thing)  ????
<pip> we2by: I dont know what SWAT is
<we2by> pip: it is a web interface to configure samba
<we2by> just use that
<we2by> it's much easier
<intelikey> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<pip> we2by: i don think so I am using it
<intelikey> any body know about ext# ?
<pip> we2by: I just installed samba and now it is running and I right clicked on a folder in which there are files i want to share wit others and choose the share card and just did something I dont really understand and failed !
<pip> wit /with
<teledyn> intelikey: no
<we2by> pip: lemme try it :P
<intelikey> teledyn are you sure ?
<teledyn> intelikey: i know there's no defrag.  how it organizes files over time i don't know
<pip> we2by: OK,thanks,I think that that  kubuntu is easy to use  is always its goal
<intelikey> i have a disk that the mbr is not changing, and the kernel and initramfs.img are set imutable  but if i do very much disk writing lilo freeks    i know it's not mbr i've been md5'ing it.
<we2by> pip: yea, but it is not easyto achieve that
<laasma> hello,i am there for the 1st time
<we2by> since kubuntu is just a collection of free software put together
<intelikey> all i have to do is reinstall lilo and it's good until the fs has some heavy traffic.
<we2by> I don't see a share menu when I right click on a folder
<_kuja_> There should be a share tab in the properties window of the folder
<pip> we2by: impossible
<we2by> pip: here is what I see
<we2by> pip: right click on the folder
<we2by> chose propeties
<pip> we2by: there must be 4 memus
<we2by> then chose the tab share
<we2by> then config sharing
<pip> we2by: General ,Permissions,Share,Sharing
<we2by> pip: click on the allowed users
<we2by> you can allow all users or just you
<pip> yeah
<we2by> I'd just go for allow all users
<pip> me too
<we2by> click ok/apply to save
<pip> and I dont know if right now the configration is for LAN sharing or just local sharing
<pip> I need LAN  sharing
<we2by> now you can see the options shared and not shared
<we2by> pip: samba is over the network
<we2by> local sharing can be done using  chmod
<pip> we2by: share the folder on the web  ?
<we2by> no, within your lan
<pip> there is a "sharing" menu
<pip> OK I see
<we2by> yep, worked for me :)
<we2by> if you did what I said, it should work
<pip> and I have chosen the opition named "share this folder in the local network"
<pip> we2by: samba should be running
<we2by> I'm not even using the kde share applet
<we2by> pip: do what I said above, it should work
<pip> I can see my sharing folder in "smb://localhost/" with Konqueror
<pip> : )
<we2by> other users in your lan can see it too
<pip> but when I click on the folder ,it said this folder does not exist
<pip> so strange
<pip> BUT I do can see it
<sfs> hi there
<we2by> erm, it works here
<pip> OK, I think there must be something wrong when I configured it
<pip> let me check : )
<we2by> is the kde share applet started?
<we2by> if so, try to stop it
<we2by> yep, works here :) like it
<pip> we2by: and you did not configure your samba any right ? just run it ?
<sfs> I was wondering: does anyone have QtCurve working on edgy ? I cant launch firefox/thunderbird when it's changed.
<we2by> I did sudo apt-get install samba
<we2by> and then right click on a folder and went to the share tab to configure share to allow every one to share their folder
<sfs> I using Appearance->Gtk Styles and Fonts->Use another style-> Qtcurve
<we2by> that's it
<sfs> i=i'm
<Jucato> do you have QtCurve installed?
<sfs> yep
<Jucato> hm... that would be strange...
<we2by> sfs: try launching firefox in the terminal and see what happens
<sfs> yes I dont understand it.. I just gave up on it a while ago, but my gtk apps looks really bad
<woodefec> hi
<hastesaver> Maybe Clearlooks is better?
<sfs> we2by: launching from terminal works fine
<we2by> weird
<sfs> we2by: also konqueror, vmware workstation works
<sfs> we2by: from the kicker panel
<Jucato> konqueror should, since it's KDE
* Jucato tries to reproduce
<sfs> Jucato: it was just to say that kicker panel works fine :)
<Jucato> works fine here
<we2by> you'r missing something:\
<sfs> Jucato: what QtCurve package do you use?
<Jucato> btw, I don't have QtCurve in the list in "Use another Style"
<sfs> Jucato: and do you have qtcurve-gtk2 installed ?
<Jucato> I only have Qt and Raleigh
<Jucato> ah no, not that QtCurve
<sfs> Jucato: well then you cant test it :)
<Jucato> hold on I'll try installing it :)
<pip> we2by: Sharing folder '/home/pip/Desktop/Song' failed.An error occurred while trying to share folder '/home/pip/Desktop/Song'. Make sure that the Perl script 'fileshareset' is set suid root.
<Jucato> um.. but where is it?
<pip> we2by: the folder can not be set "shared", am I lack of a file ?
<we2by> pip: where did u got that?
<we2by> pip: how did you install samba?
<sfs> we2by: chmod +s /usr/bin/fileshareset
<pip> adept
<we2by> yea, try to setuid to that script
<sfs> we2by: think you need a sudo with that ;)
<we2by> pip: sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/fileshareset
<pip> done
<pip> let me try
<we2by> try to share the fodler again ;)
<sfs> Jucato: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40920
<we2by> does gnome has such a sharing feature?
<we2by> have*
<Jucato> sfs: that is the one I'm using, but I don't get a QtCurve on my list. I only have QtCurve and Raleigh in GTK Styles and Fonts
<sfs> Jucato: do you have 'qtcurve-gtk2' installed aswell?
<Jucato> sfs: no. that's the one I'm asking about.
<Jucato> bah nvm... :(
<sfs> Jucato: alright lemme find it
<Jucato> sfs: why not just use QtCurve, then let GTK apps use your KDE style?
<sfs> Jucato: I thought thats what qtcurve-gtk2 was for (?)
<Jucato> sfs: no. that's what the GTK Styles and Fonts is for
<Jucato> to let you use your KDE styles on GTK apps
<sfs> Jucato: I used to run this combo in fedora, and it didn't work before both was installed
<Jucato> really?
<Jucato> maybe they didn't have the GTK Styles and Fonts module, which is actually a GTK theme
<sfs> Jucato: yep, to make qtcurve create the theme for gtk, you needed that package.. anyways i will try removing qtcurve-gtk2, maybe there's som magic going on here
<we2by> brb
<Jucato> !gtk2-engines-gtk-qt | sfs
<ubotu> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt: theme engine using Qt for GTK+ 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 0.70-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 80 kB, installed size 364 kB
<sfs> probably that kind of magic :)
<Jucato> sfs: that's what installs the GTK Styles and Fonts module, which is installed by default on Kubuntu
<sfs> I'll try
<sfs> great i just didn't know that :D
* sfs tries to do stuff
<Jucato> of course, it really can't do everything that KDE styles can do, like menu translucency and drop shadows
<we2by> sharing works in gnome too :)
<johncc> when I use the following line, it does what I want...
<johncc> sed -n -e '/^D[0-9] [0-9] -[0-9] [0-9] -[0-9] [0-9] /p' Joint\ Bank.QIF
<johncc> but when I use \d instead of [0-9]  it doesn't work
<pip> so funny,i can see other windows PC in my LAN through samba,but I can not see my own sharing folder
<johncc> is that because sed doesn't understand the \d class or because of a shell quoting issue?
<Vimmel> Where do i check who and what restarted my server?
<we2by> pip: did you allow every one to share?
<pip> yeah,I chose Allow everyone unspecified users can share that folder
<we2by> weird
<we2by> my system is not a clean kubuntu desktop though
<we2by> it is ubuntu and I did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pip> is there any limitation for the space of a folder such as < 2G
<we2by> don't think so
<we2by> but I got to go
<we2by> l4t3r
<pip> thanks ,i think I will be a seccess soon : )
<hastesaver> Vimmel, try "last". but I don't know if it will help...
<jdiwnab> Was someone wanting me last night?
<jdiwnab> I got a ping
<jdiwnab> but i got lost in the buffer
<Vimmel> hastesaver, it just says reboot   system boot  2.6.15-26-386    Sat Nov 25 07:51         (2+04:43)
<jdiwnab> ah well
* jdiwnab is away: schhol
<lenscape> where is the panel control applet for the KDE desktop? It ain't in System Settings
<frodo> alt+f2 kcontrol
<sfs> Jucato: hey i tried removing Qtcurve-gtk2, and still my gtk apps look like default
<sfs> Jucato: so it aint working
<lenscape> frodo: Thanks! Why the hell is that hidden?
<Jucato> sfs: did you try setting GTK Styles and Fonts to "Use my KDE style in GKT applications"?
<Morrissey> Hi! my lspci is: "Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device" for vga. I want to use 3D applications, but I dont know where to start. Can anyone help me with this? Have been trying forever!
<Jucato> sfs: take note that some features of KDE styles really won't work on GTK apps, no matter how hard you try.
<sfs> Jucato: yes, i set it using "use my kde style...". Well my gtk apps dont change at all, so there must be something wrong
<Jucato> probably...
<pip> I can not open the folder with Konqueror ,but I can see it in the localhost (computer name) in the samba sharing folder
<pip> any ideas ?
<pip> and I can see other's sharing folders in my LAN with Konqueror
<sfs> Jucato: check this difference http://enhance-it.dk/test.jpg
<sfs> Jucato: the above one has QtCurve-Gtk enabled
<sfs> Jucato: the one below has "Use my KDE style in GTK apps"
<sparr> im looking for an animated gif of a linux/foss (kde, tux, ubuntu, kubuntu, etc) logo pissing on a windows (xp, vista, whatever) logo.  anyone got one handy?
<Jucato> sfs: I could never get KDE themes to work on VMWare server. one possible reason might be that VMWare uses GTK 1, while gtk2-engines-gtk-qt affects only GTK 2 apps. maybe...
<sfs> Jucato: nope... vmware 5.5.3 uses gtk2, as you can read in their release notes. So there's definitely something wrong
<Jucato> yeah
* Jucato shrugs
<sfs> Jucato: well I try and fix it someday
<Jucato> let me see if I can find a qtcurve-gtk deb
<sfs> Jucato: 2secs, i've found that url for you: http://www.lnxteam.org/downloads/pub/Kubuntu/qtcurve/
<Jucato> sfs: which one is it? gtk1 or gtk2?
<sfs> Jucato: gtk2
<Jucato> ok
<Jucato> sfs: ok. good news, you're right. you need the qtcurve-gtk* to make GTK apps really use QtCurve, which means it's a direct port of the QtCurve style form Qt to GTK (gtk2-engines-gtk-qt only tries to emulate)
<Jucato> sfs: bad news: I can't reproduce your bug (Firefox not launching)
<sfs> Jucato: argh
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(sfs/#kubuntu) Jucato: stupid, eh?
(Jucato/#kubuntu) kinda...
(Jucato/#kubuntu) I'm as stumped as you are
(sfs/#kubuntu) Jucato: hmm guess I have to investigate what really happens with gtkrc-2.0 and the qt-engine thing
<sfs> Jucato: do you have the problem with the screensaver aswell? Mine is always set to 5 hours, no matter if I change it before i log out
<Jucato> um.. haven't noticed, as I don't use screensavers
<sfs> Jucato: when the machine starts kde again, it magically back to 5 hours :D
<[GuS] > Bonjour...
<lenscape> !ticker
<ubotu> ticker: configurable text scroller. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB
<fUSiON-fr> salut 7oussem
<lenscape> anyone know where the panel ticker applet is?
<Jucato> lenscape: panel ticker?
<lenscape> applet for RSS feeds scrolling in the panel
<icheyne> which CD rippers are you boys using?
<icheyne> and why?
<lenscape> icheyne: KAudioCreator
<Jucato> icheyne: Konqueror (if ever I do rip, which I rarely do)
<Jucato> lenscape: ah. that would be KNode
<lenscape> Jucato: I don't think so
<icheyne> thanks guys - I'll check them out
<Jucato> !cdripping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdripping - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lenscape> Jucato: KNode is an NNTP client
<Jucato> er.. rawr wrong factoid
<Jucato> have you tried installing it first?
<Jucato> that's the only News Ticker applet I saw on the panel
<Jucato> er actually not that lol
<Jucato> hold on
<Jucato> !knewsticker | lenscape
<ubotu> knewsticker: news ticker applet for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 457 kB, installed size 1228 kB
<Jucato> that one?
<lenscape> Jucato: that looks more like it...installing
<lenscape> Jucato: Cheers. That's the little chap.
<Jucato> have fun :)
<BluesKaj> !storage media
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about storage media - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuxil> !storage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about storage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuxil> lol
<BluesKaj> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<BluesKaj> !hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !useless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about useless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> :)
<max_> what do i need to download to have mp3 support with k3b
<BluesKaj> can anyone tell what how to use the autoclean/autoremove feature in apt ?
<BluesKaj> tell me
<Jucato> max_: burn MP3 to Audio CD?
<max_> yes
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I believe it's "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Jucato> !libk3b2-mp3 | max_
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 100 kB
<BluesKaj> !autoremove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoremove - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defrysk> BluesKaj, autoclean cleans the downloaded packages autoremove removes the unneeded installed packages
<BluesKaj> !autoclean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoclean - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> BluesKaj: same with autoclean. sudo apt-get autoclean. there's an explanation for autoclean in man apt-get
<defrysk> unneeded as in having no purpose
<maarten> wee
<maarten> btw, knetwork manager should be part of a default install, transferring deb's through usb disk is ... painful
<maarten> knetworkmanager needs libnl, giving it that, then it wants networkmanager, giving it that, then that wants 2 more files, etc
<DralaFi> welcome to dependancy hell ;)
<maarten> well
<maarten> as you can see it works now
<e319> what is the main diff between kubuntui and say kfc6? what does kubuntu offer that other distros dont?
<Hobbsee> Vladdy: it's going to be part of hte default install next release, seeing as it's a bit more stable.  and use apt-get to install it, and you wont have a problem (i think it's on the cd)
<Vladdy> ah ok :-)
<Vladdy> well.. I had to adjust boot scripts a little
<DralaFi> e319,  kfc6? is that with chicken zinger meal and chips?
<Hobbsee> Vladdy: it's still quite new, and doesnt work with a lot of cards.  those that it does, however...we find it great :D
<defrysk> e319, main difference beteween fc6 and kubuntu is speed and ease of installing packages
<Vladdy> yep hehehe
<Vladdy> it is a charm
<Hobbsee> DralaFi: k fedora core 6, i'd imagine
<Vladdy> beats wpa_supplicant on my LinuxFromScratch install
<Hobbsee> e319: it's debian based, not rpm based, releases every 6 months
<Vladdy> I had to alter the initramfs though
<defrysk> yum is a deadly slop updater
<Hobbsee> Vladdy: *definetly*  - i used to have to run that too :(
<defrysk> slow*
<defrysk> fc6 is a very slow distro
<Vladdy> it doesn't like loop-aes encrypted by default
<Hobbsee> e319: it'll usually update clearly, as opposed to rpm distributions, too
<Vladdy> so i had to add modified losetup, gpg, and a few gpg data keys to it :D
<BluesKaj> I lost access to my windows parition hda1 ..how do i get it back ...I have media on it that I want to transfer into edgy ?
<linux_> hi all, I use synaptic to install packages. I like it, but maby that someone has a bether program ????????
<Vladdy> booting it off usb disk now
<defrysk> linux_, try apt-get
<linux_> I also use that :)
<defrysk> linux_, you have adept synaptic apt-get and aptitude , thats about it
<Vladdy> but I'm trying to use less console now :-)
<linux_> oke, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> Jucato: you there ?
<e319> anyone know where i can get feisty fawn? edgy eft did not work with my newer mobo and satra controllers...
<defrysk> e319, feisty is not even alpha yet
<BluesKaj> !feisty fawn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feisty fawn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defrysk> e319, try #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu feisty fawn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu feisty fawn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rag> hello *
<BluesKaj> defrysk: any idea how to get access to my hda1 partition ...I had access in "Storge media" and it put an icon on the desktop which i unknowingly trashed (thought it was just a shortcut :(
<rag> any way for pass parameters to alternate cd install?
<rag> forever, with a same cd , always pass same parameters
<rag> ?
<rag> how to?
<rag> i want than i install with alternate cd i dont have to insert typical parameters of noapic, nolapic, for some installations...
<defrysk> BluesKaj, open konqueror , press f9 and find your hda1 partition in the sidebar
<BluesKaj> defrysk:  no access allowed ! : "mount: only root can mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/0E442D00442CEBE1 on /media/hda1"
<defrysk> BluesKaj, pastebin your fstab
<BluesKaj> fstab ?
<defrysk> BluesKaj, try sudo mount -a and check again
<BluesKaj> ok defrysk , it worked , thx :)
<defrysk> ok
<defrysk> realized coulnt be fstab
<BluesKaj> whew,... I have lots of family pics and stuff i want to transfer cuz  I'm thinking of migrating to Edgy exclusively very soon
<ryan__> I hate doing backups
<skipjack> is there an command to see which applications use who much memory ?
<defrysk> skipjack, top
<defrysk> !backup > BluesKaj
<skipjack> defrysk:  not an other app ?
<defrysk> skipjack, top is the best one to use
<defrysk> I think
<defrysk> just key in top
<Vladdy> i installed the flashplayer-mozilla plugin, but konqueror can't find it :-/
<defrysk> skipjack, otherwise get one of the applets available for kde
<defrysk> forgot the applet name :(
* defrysk is in gnome at the moment
<Vladdy> ah.. needs other stdc :S
<defrysk> Vladdy, remove that one and install flashplugin-nonfree
<BluesKaj> use mozilla , Vladdy
<BluesKaj> :)
<Vladdy> i use konqueror.. not into firefox ;p
<defrysk> flashplugin-nonfree runs fine in konq
<DralaFi> dammit. with 2.6.18.1, HAL doesn't work :(
<defrysk> Vladdy, just switch package :)
<Vladdy> done now ;p
<Vladdy> the other one worked, thanks
<defrysk> !flash9 > Vladdy
<Vladdy> cute, pipe redirection in irc
<defrysk> Vladdy, cute indeed :D
<Vladdy> !flash9 | tee __osh__ > defrysk
* Vladdy ponders
<defrysk> lol
<Vladdy> i guess not :D
<defrysk> got the message here :)
<Vladdy> yep, but it's probably not tee'd
<defrysk> nope
<Vladdy> i tried new flash player on my clfs system.. works a lot better then old one
<defrysk> yes
<defrysk> only sound gets into a loop sometimes
<BluesKaj> Vladdy:  from my experience you might be better off using firefox , then create a plugin dir for flashplayer, ~.'mkdir
<BluesKaj> ~./mkdir
<Vladdy> well... konqueror integrates better with kde :-)
* defrysk needs coffee
<BluesKaj> kde is a desktop gui , not a browser
<defrysk> !nl > Vladdy
<BluesKaj> konqueror tries to be too many things at once IMHO
<Vladdy> that is true, though
* defrysk agrees with BluesKaj  but also agrees with Vladdy 
* defrysk mostly agrees with himself tho
<Vladdy> !flash9 > vladdy
<BluesKaj> hehe, defrysk...I like yer balancing act :)
<defrysk> :D
* kruemeltee says hello to everybody
<mindspin> Hi, I have trouble reading from a memory stick. It worked before, lsusb shows the stick and /var/log/messages says its already there
<mindspin> But I can't read from it , neither "mount" it in any way
<BluesKaj> you don't see it in "Storge devices"
<BluesKaj> ?
<xwolf-> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<BluesKaj> mindspin: or "Storage Media" ?
<mindspin> nope neither in Storage media nor on the desktop
<mindspin> I was asked wether to opne the device some times but nothing happened
<BluesKaj> have you checked sys/settings/advanced/disk & filesystems ?
<mindspin> not yet
<BluesKaj> make sure that the usb drive is listed
<DaSkreech> Hi BluesKaj
<DaSkreech> mornin nikkiana
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Heya
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech
<BluesKaj> Hiya DaSkreech...what's up today ?
<BluesKaj> Jucato!
<Jucato> BluesKaj: yep?
<mindspin> BluesKaj: its shown, but no mountpoint given
<BluesKaj> disabled?
<BluesKaj> if there's no device attached to the drive it won't show amount point , mindspin
<mindspin> if you mean "greyed out", no, otherwise not set active
<mindspin> BluesKaj: the stick is inserted,....
<BluesKaj> ok , Jucato ? this is past me .. minspin has aprob
<BluesKaj> mindspin has
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Lotsa report writing
<Jucato> er... sorry, not good with mounting :(
<BluesKaj> lucky you DaSkreech :)
<mindspin> bad day, I need to read the stick, because izs our "transport" media due to a flash damage here in our house ....
<DaSkreech> Hi tackat
<mindspin> it happened after I did an system update....
<mindspin> it worked this morning and yesterday.....
<BluesKaj> mindspin: do you have more than one USB drive ?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Now if i could just work up a OO.o macro to do it for me ....
<BluesKaj> OO.o macro ?
<mindspin> no but a usb mouse, it works on both slots
<BluesKaj> maybe reversing them ...
<DralaFi> ok so I'm being told that I need HAL-0.5.8, but 0.5.7 is in kubuntu repositories. What's the normal procedure for this? Compile from source?
<mnoir> DralaFi: if you gotta get ahead of the repository, yes
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Essentailly a script :)
<xwolf-> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DralaFi> what's a backport in kubuntu/ubuntu context?
<mnoir> !backport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cox377> is there anyway to strip down kubuntu/ubuntu for an older machine?
<Jucato> depends on which release. it will be <release>-backports (dapper-backports, edgy-backports)
<cox377> say 500mhz?
<defrysk> cox377, try xubuntu - alternative install
<basquiat> what about using xubuntu? xfce is much leaner than kde/gnome.
<Jucato> how much RAM? I think I heard it could be run on 700MHz and 256 RAM?
<defrysk> cox377, you need 64 meg ram with xubuntu
<cox377> defrysk: it's got 256mb ram
<cox377> got ubuntu on it @ the moment, just wondering if its possible to strip it back a bit?
<DaSkreech> DralaFi: packages which would possibly disrupt the distro if put in normal updates
<DaSkreech> DralaFi: Generally a package that was introduced in the ubuntu+1 repos
<hairk> Anyone knows how to configure Alt+Left and Alt-Right for forward and backward actions in Firefox in Kubuntu?
<DralaFi> thanks DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Cool Fedora is going on a headlong collision course with Ubuntu :)
<DralaFi> oh
<DralaFi> but i already have backports :(
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> DralaFi: are you looking for something?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Do you know why amarok 1.4.4 isn't available for dapper?
<DralaFi> need hal-0.5.8, kubuntu-dapper has 0.5.7
<DaSkreech> well you could do a couple dumb things :)
<DralaFi> DaSkreech, like what?
<DaSkreech> Well Dist upgrading to edgy
<DralaFi> yes, dumb :D
<DaSkreech> or even crazier adding the edgy repos then installing hal and all the dependents then dropping back to dapper
<DaSkreech> or finding the debs on packages.ubuntu.com and installing them
<DaSkreech> Or you could do a fakeroot
<DralaFi> fakeroot?
<BluesKaj> tring to access my windows pc on the network ...the pc and it's files are listed nut i get amessage saying smbmnt must be installed  : "
<BluesKaj> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<BluesKaj> smbmnt failed: 1
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: no dont do that
<gnomefreak> you dont want to change hals version
<gnomefreak> ever
<DaSkreech> That's why i said it was crazy
<DaSkreech>  the best way is to jump to edgy
<DralaFi> gnomefreak, why is it bad to change hal version?
<gnomefreak> should be the only way
<gnomefreak> DralaFi: it depends on libc6 and a few other things that you cant change
<DaSkreech> That's your >H<ardware >A<bstratcion >L<ayer
<DralaFi> so, as if libc will change
<DralaFi> i might as well download stow
<gnomefreak> DralaFi: you change libc6 to a newer version you system is trashed
<DaSkreech> It's what makes your hardware work without you tearing out your hair
<DralaFi> gnomefreak, but I won't change libc!
<DaSkreech> DralaFi: remember the dependents?
<DralaFi> stow + hal from freedesktop.org and gcc are my friends
<gnomefreak> DralaFi: downloading and installing hal from edgy will need to install edgys libc6
<DralaFi> gnomefreak, assuming I get pakcages
<gnomefreak> edgys libc6 on dapper = non working system
<gnomefreak> DralaFi: it was a comment to tonys "crazy way"
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech:  I must be missing something i samba ...SMB connection failed!
<BluesKaj> network printer is working ok
<BluesKaj> so cups is working
<DaSkreech> try /etc/init.d/smb status
<BluesKaj> aha ..nosuch file or dir
<DaSkreech> Did you install samba? :)
<BluesKaj> yup
<DaSkreech> Has Reiser been tried yet?
<sparrw> DaSkreech: i remember when that question meant something completely different  :)
<DaSkreech> sparrw: Ahh good days good times
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech: "
<BluesKaj> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<BluesKaj> smbmnt failed: 1
<DralaFi> hmm, so for each hal package on dapper, I could dpkg -L and get a list of files. Then copy them to a safe place, then remove the original file (or uninstall the package), then get hal sources and compile hal-0.5.8, then make sure that all the files match the ones from before.
<DaSkreech> wb Jucato
<Jucato> thanks
<BluesKaj> so , how do i get this smbmnt to work in samba ?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Where is the samba server?
<DaSkreech> nikkiana_laptop: Hiya
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech:  good question , dunno exactly
<DaSkreech> That's interesting
<BluesKaj> in the kicker , listed as SMB4K in Utilities
<TheWheat> hey guys i've upgraded from dapper to edgy and now when I try ctrl+alt+f1 instead of showing the console the screen just shows some funny lines and stuff. anybody know whats up with that? it worked perfectly b4 the upgrade
<abattoir> To those interested: Ubuntu Open Week has begun at #ubuntu-classroom | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek for more info
<Jucato> Classes are ongoing, so please enter silently :)
<DaSkreech> We are being taught about open week?
<Jucato> please refer to the wiki page for more information
<TheWheat>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<abattoir> Hobbsee: could you please add info on Open Week to the channel topic?
<DralaFi> I wonder wha'ts in the classroom
<rhkfin> Hi! Is there a way to show more than one irc windows at the same time on Konversation?
<Jucato> please refer to the wiki page for more information (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek)
<Hobbsee>  /topic Ubuntu Open Week, Nov 27 - Dec 2 - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Hobbsee] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Edgy has Landed http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage  Ubuntu Open Week, Nov 27 - Dec 2 - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<BluesKaj> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<giometz> Hi all
<giometz> is it possible to add an apple-like panel in top of the screen in kde?
<DaSkreech> You mean a dock?
<giometz> yes
<DaSkreech> yes
<Snikles> Como eu compilo o kernel?
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Snikles> How do I compile the kernel?
<giometz> I see that it is possible to add it right-clicking on the panel, but once I add it I don't know how to configure it or move it to the top (it adds it on the right)
<lenscape> anyone know a good tool for exploring installed fonts?
<lenscape> Trying to find a good mono font for Gvim
<Jucato> lenscape: installed already? System Settings -> Appearance -> Font Installer?
<lenscape> can't filter by font type
<giometz> what's the difference between a dock and a panel?
<jdiwnab> A dock is something mostly from Apple, as seen in OS X. It usually has large-ish icons that represent applications. It is animated, zooming, and provide context menus.
<jdiwnab> A panel is more of what you would find in Windows, with application menus and other status notes. It usually has smaller icons and is less animated.
<giometz> thanks
<giometz> and can I tell to kde not to show the icons of mounted deviced on the desktop?
<giometz> *devices sorry
<jdiwnab> not a clue
<Al> Lo ... Am I the only person for whom the latest KDE has broken loads of things?
<Martijn81> giometz: K-menu> system settings> desktop> behaviour> device icons
<giometz> thank you
<Jucato> (or right-click desktop -> Configure Desktop -> behavior etc)
<zzz_> Al, what has been broken for you?
<Al> Well for a start, ctrl-alt F1-6 doesn't do anything
<Al> Also the Windows keys don't work any more, although I fixed that manually
<Al> The volume control doesn't exist in the system tray any more, and I can't stop my laptop going into power saving mode
<zzz_> I am able to use Windows keys to control Amarok's playing.
<zzz_> To re-enable the volume control in the system tray, just start Kmix from the K Menu -> Multimedia
<Al> Could it be that the dist-upgrade method of moving to Edgy isn't ideal?
<zzz_> Al, it is possible... I have installed from scratch.
<Al> It was wise, therefore, to have a separate /home partition.
<Al> So many little things no longer work... I may reinstall from CD
<zzz_> Al, were you able to restore the volume control in the system tray?
<Al> I managed it by accident: This PS/2 keyboard I have plugged in through a USB adapter translated Win+2 as "mute volume" for some reason, which loaded the volume control and then muted it.
<Al> It should, however, have switched to desktop 2, but I'll put that down to hardware.
<zzz_> Bye folks.
<giometz> It seems to me that since kde presents "system settings" in the menu instead of the "old" control center it is not possible to edit panels (except for the main panel), am I right?
<Jucato> giometz: bug in KDE 3.5.5, you have to restart kicker after you add a panel to be able to configure the other panel
<Jucato> Alt+F2, "dcop kicker kicker restart" <--- restarts kicker (the panel)
<giometz> uh thank, I just used kcontrol to do it, but I see that this bug as been discovered
<Al> That's a thing ... the new systemsettings is rubbish :/
<Al> I can't find anything any more :(
<Al> oh, and how do I get the splash screen like it used to be, with the progress bar *and* the text?
<Jucato> there's a search function. some modules can be reached through Konqueror
<Jucato> that's not a splash screen, that's a bootsplash. don't know if there's currently a way to revert to the old Dapper bootsplash (USplash theme)
<giometz> where do I have to put window decorations to make system settings able to see them?
<Jucato> giometz: you have to install them
<Jucato> like you would install programs/packages
<jdiwnab> what is a good vnc package for 6.06?
<giometz> do you mean using dpkg --i ?
<Jucato> giometz: if it comes as a .deb package, yes. if in source code, you'd have to compile
<giometz> it is a .emerald file, what is it?
<Jucato> giometz: you need to have XGL/AIGLX and Beryl
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech: solved my samba suid prob ..found this command in a google search : sudo chmod u+s `which smbmnt`
<Frumpy> is there an un-install option to remove kubuntu from a hard disk
<BluesKaj> yeah format
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: ah right that would d it
<giometz> so I have to run a xserver-xgl?
<Jucato> :)
<jdiwnab> Anyone know a good vnc package? I usually use UltraVNC, but couldn't find a linux binary
<yaccin> after my last update, i cant start konsole or adept :(
<petey> hello
<petey> a good restart never hurts
<yaccin> petey: doesnt work ^^
<petey> darn
<Frumpy> tightvnc
<jdiwnab> I forgot about that one
<jdiwnab> thanks Frumpy
<petey> is there anyway to remove the updates
* yaccin wants his konsole back :(
<petey> press alt-f2 and put konsole in the text box
<kervan> is gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5) stable?
<Rooster> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good newsreader for me
<petey> akregator is good
<Rooster> Really? Will it let me read news from Usenet?
<kervan> i think mozilla is too usable about rss
<petey> if that usenet has a rss feed it will do great
<Rooster> what if I doesn't.  I'm looking for something similar to Newsbin Pro for windows
<petey> you could always check www.kde-apps.org
<trappist> Rooster: I use pan.  it's not a kde app, but it's pretty great.
<Lynoure> Rooster: tin is nice if you do not need it graphical
<Rooster> Thanks, I'll give it a shot
<yaccin> petey: i always do that, but it crashes instantly
<yaccin> adept at least shows up for a few seconds
<giometz> why is gnome the default wm in ubuntu?
<mc__> giometz: good question
<petey> giometz-->it is simple
<giometz> :P really, why?
<mc__> giometz: for KDE there is Kubuntu
<mc__> Gnome uses less ressources
<icheyne> giometz, don't forget xubuntu
<Dasnipa`> and edubuntu
<petey> I think they are about equal for resources
<Jucato> giometz: because Mark Shuttleworth said so when he started Ubuntu
<petey> so there
<icheyne> I have not noticed major differences between them
<giometz> yes but, there is not any gubuntu :P
<icheyne> but xfce is faster
<giometz> understood...
<Dasnipa`> and now shuttleworth uses kubuntu now so :P
<petey> windowmaker flies
<jdiwnab> eew, xfce is so ugly. reminds me of our really bad solarus lab
<BluesKaj> giometz: KDE is in kubuntu , that's what the "k" is all about :)
<giometz> 'caus I saw that to update from dapper to edgy, the applet to upgrade was a gnome-like-applet :P
<BluesKaj> you can still run gnome if ya want to
<Jucato> there are instructions for updating from Dapper to Edgy on Kubuntu
<Jucato> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<giometz> yes yes, I just didn't understand why not to call it gubuntu :P (gnome-ubuntu)
<BluesKaj> gnome came first i think
<jdiwnab> because ubuntu came first
<giometz> uh I see..
<giometz> thanks :)
* brainless just filed his first bug report :)
<Snikles> Sould I use an animated wallpaper?
<Jucato> brainless: congratulations! feel proud! :)
<Snikles> Can I use an animated wallpaper?
<yaccin> Jucato: just type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade a few times (after replacing dapper with edgy in you sources.list
<Vimmel> Anyone know how I can mount a windows share? sudo mount -t smbfs //server/path /media/path -o rw,username=username,password=password is not working
<Jucato> yaccin: won't work without problems
<yaccin> then a few updates and it should work
<yaccin> :)
<yaccin> did here
<yaccin> ^^
<FJ_Sanchez> Hi there
<FJ_Sanchez> How can I make a text mode installation?
<Snikles> Can I use an animated wallpaper?
<Jucato> Snikles: not sure. you can try using an animated GIF
<Jucato> FJ_Sanchez: you need the Alternate Install CD
<Snikles> Jucato, I did try... not working :/
<Jucato> maybe it's not possible, then. not really sure
<sebas__> Hi, anybody knows if edgy server version comes with a firewall? i can't access mysql from another machine (and it's not a user permission issue... )
<DaSkreech> giometz: Gubuntu?
<Snikles> Jucato, maybe it works with some program :] 
<Jucato>                                                                                     maybe
<DaSkreech> Snikles: Animated?
<Snikles> DaSkreech, yeah!
<Snikles> DaSkreech, Do you know how?
<DaSkreech> Like E?
<Snikles> DaSkreech, like E17 yes
<DaSkreech> Not till KDE4
<Jucato> Snikles: you can check in kde-apps.org. there might be some apps that do those already
<Snikles> Jucato, ok thanks! :] 
<BluesKaj> is KDE4 in development , and is it beta yet ?
<mc__> BluesKaj: its alpha
<BluesKaj> not open to testing then
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> not even for alpha testing unless you're a dev
* cloakable looks forward to KDE4.
* yaccin also
<cloakable> Smaller memory footpring ftw :)
<xiaoxiao> but  i using Gnome now ...
* yaccin wants his konsole back working before kde4 is released :(
<BluesKaj> I'm a masochist it seems ...when get everything working ok , i do something to break kubuntu ... must be  :)bored
<FJ_Sanchez> Cannot install in text mode with normal LiveCD??
<cloakable> I'm using KDE :) And will install XFCE4 on my new laptop :)
<xiaoxiao> XFCE is a perfect desktop
<BluesKaj> FJ_Sanchez:  apparently not
<peanutb> rxvt*modifier: alt
<Snikles> DaSkreech, read this -=> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=33584
<Snikles> DaSkreech, I must install KDE4?
<Jucato> Snikles: it's a "brainstorm", meaning, just suggestions and mock-ups
<DaSkreech> Snikles: The best authority on this is probably #kde
<Snikles> DaSkreech, ok thanks
<BetaCookies> Hey
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, cookies in beta format.  Scary thought
<BetaCookies> I have an IDE disk and a SATA disk. grub defaults to install to the IDE disk (hd0), how do I make it install to the SATA disk?
<BetaCookies> I know how to change it, I just don't know what to change it to.
<LinuxCookies> heh
<LinuxCookies> Better, Hawkwind?
<LinuxCookies> brb, killing someone
<SHRIKEE> :o
<LinuxCookies> meh not like that
<LinuxCookies> mwahaha
<rock-xoft> hola
<rock-xoft> :D
* <cloakable!n=cloakabl@bronzeandsilver.plus.com>  requested unknown ctcp +++ATH0  from #kubuntu
<cloakable> :)
<LinuxCookies> what was that?
<SHRIKEE> im wondering how i can turn off the x screen saver.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@bronzeandsilver.plus.com]  by Hawkwind
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<SHRIKEE> *powersave, actually
<LinuxCookies> Hawkwind: cool ops :P
<SHRIKEE> anyone?
<LinuxCookies> SHRIKEE: sorry, screen scroll, what was it you needed help with?
<SHRIKEE> well, i cant turn off the powersave option for my monitor
<SHRIKEE> its like it doesnt get saved or something, whenever i restart the pc the option is turned on again
<LinuxCookies> What do you mean by powersave?
<SHRIKEE> the turn-the-screen-of-after-45-minutes option
<LinuxCookies> hmm
<zorglu_> SHRIKEE: yes you can
<zorglu_> SHRIKEE: dont remember the exact menu path tho
<SHRIKEE> sure i can
<SHRIKEE> but its not saved
<SHRIKEE> its in system settings > monitor & display > powersave
<sebo> #ubuntu-tr
<LinuxCookies> ugh how I want a mac :[
<SHRIKEE> haha
<SHRIKEE> you too? :P
<LinuxCookies> be right back
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<SHRIKEE> ...
<SHRIKEE> so no one knows :(?
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@bronzeandsilver.plus.com]  by Hawkwind
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<Hawkwind> SHRIKEE: Might try making longer sentences.  Your 1 - 3 words per line is slightly annoying and forces stuff off the screen too quickly for many users to see
<SHRIKEE> ...
<Lynoure> SHRIKEE: knows exactly what? "..." and "you too?" do not make a question one could really answer with anything else than "huh?"
<SHRIKEE> and if you had followed the conversation you would have know that it wasnt related to my problem
<SHRIKEE> hows that for a long line ;)
<LinuxCookies> Come on now, don't turn this into an IRC war. They never turn out good :[
<Hawkwind> SHRIKEE: Now if you can please do it all the time.  You've been guilty of scrolling(hit the enter key too quickly) for a few weeks now and that's why most users won't help you unfortunately
<omgponiezlol> does anyone ktorrent keeps crashing when I try to run it. kcmshell ktorrent tells me "/usr/share/kde/ktorrent.desktop" does not specify a library
* Hawkwind Throws chocolate chips at LinuxCookies
<omgponiezlol> i'm using katapult to try to launch it
<Hawkwind> omgponiezlol: Dapper or Edgy ?
<omgponiezlol> Hawkwind: Dapper
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: What version are you using ?  Ktorrent has worked fine for me for months now
<Admiral_Chicago> i might ask mez on katapult, maybe it's just a katapult error
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: I'm using 2.1dev version with KDE 3.5.3
<Dheeraj_k> !esben
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esben - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Try running it from a terminal instead
<Admiral_Chicago> K tor 1.2 KDE 3.5.2
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Ah, that's super old.  I'd try a much newer version
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind: okay i will, it crashed from konsole
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: What was that?
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind: i'll update to 3.5.5 and try again
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: ??
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: I wouldn't go that far.  I know 3.5.4 had issues so I stuck with 3.5.3
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: [CTCP]  Received unknown CTCP-+++ATH0 request from cloakable to Channel #kubuntu
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Just what it looks like, a channel CTCP
<DaSkreech> ok
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: He did it in a couple of other channels
<DaSkreech> Heh
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind: too late thanks for the help
<MidMark> someone has packages for Edgy for digikam 0.9rc1?
<Hawkwind> !info digikam
<ubotu> digikam: digital photo management application for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 3501 kB, installed size 8832 kB
<Jucato> version 0.8
<MidMark> I was asking for 0.9rc1 not 0.8.2 that I just had
<Hawkwind> MidMark: I realize that.  I did that to see what version is in Edgy
<Hawkwind> MidMark: Search google for:  digikam deb
<ByronFortescue> Dolphin rocks! love the simple ui
<ByronFortescue> good for people who get scared by konq :P
<ByronFortescue> hawkwind ^_^
<ByronFortescue> they rock
<Hawkwind> Doesn't come from the band though :)
<ByronFortescue> saw them couple of weeks ago near Amsterdam
<ByronFortescue> ahw too  bad ^_^
<Hawkwind> ByronFortescue: It comes from the RPG game series Ultima.  The character first appeared in Ultima IV: Quest Of The Avatar
<ByronFortescue> rofl
<ByronFortescue> ^_^
<ermak> is it possible to configure mouse in Kaffeine?
<aMohammed> hey guys ! I dual boot Ubuntu & Windows xp ... before installing ubuntu (as windows was my native system) I took a MBR backup in case of uninstalling ubuntu  through this command
<aMohammed> sudo dd if=/dev/hda of=/home/ubuntu/OLDMBR.img bs=446 count=1
<aMohammed> now I'm planning to remove ubuntu and use kubuntu
<BetaCookies> Be right back :-) Computer is being restarted.
<aMohammed> will it be safe to use the restore dd command with my old MBR backup ?
<feldegast> aMohammed: why not just install kde under ubuntu then remove gnome?
<aMohammed> I just wanna work with a kde configured distro
<feldegast> if u install kde and remove gnome u will
<Jucato> aMohammed: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde and http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<eean> feldegast: what about like the kde intergration of openoffice?
<eean> I'm guessing you'd need to do something else to get all that
<eean> perhaps in those urls Jucato gave :)
<Jucato> !openoffice.org-kde | eean
<ubotu> openoffice.org-kde: KDE Integration for OpenOffice.org (Widgets, Dialogs, Addressbook). In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 211 kB, installed size 684 kB
<aMohammed> ok
<murchadh> join ~amarok
<alan_> hola
<alan_> ALGUIEN QUE HABLE ESPAOL?
<tsdgeos> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<tsdgeos> alan_: y no uses las mayusculas, es de mala educacion
<alan_> Thanks
<alan_> Sorry...
<BluesKaj> ok, I'm running in xfce4 , but now i have no kde ! ...no options on the login page
<trappist> BluesKaj: the kdm login page?
<BluesKaj> something wrong with the xserver in edgy
<BluesKaj> yeah
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: try Alt+T
<Dheeraj_k_> .1
<BluesKaj> in the term ?
<BetaCookies> how do i install the MS fonts? whats the package name?
<BluesKaj> and it's running in root in the terminal ...what gives ?
<trappist> BetaCookies: msttcorefonts
<BetaCookies> trappist: is not available..
<trappist> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<trappist> BetaCookies: have to enable multiverse
<BetaCookies> I did
<BetaCookies> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<trappist> BetaCookies: then you apparently don't have multiverse enabled
<BetaCookies> ooh
<BetaCookies> i forgot to apt-get update :P
<trappist> yeah, gotta do that
<gast> ich kapier gar nix
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Azzco> Hi I'm trying to downgrade a program How do I do that with adept?
<crusty> iv just downloaded amsn 0.96 as update of the version 0.95...how i'm suppose to do the update?
<crusty> im new on linux
<trappist> crusty: did you download a .deb?
<crusty> i dont know......
<crusty> it just come up on the screen the new update ...and i did
<trappist> crusty: you need to know what kind of file you have, to know how to install it
<crusty> the file in now on my desctop
<trappist> what's its name
<crusty> ok! i have kupunto dapper....yes
<crusty> i did install the old version with automatix
<apallo> does k3b support usb burners?
<apallo> coz i keep getting bad burns
<crusty> the file name is........amsn-0.96-tcl 84.86.pakage
<trappist> crusty: never heard of such a thing.  makes me think amsn has a way to install that thing itself, to update itself.
<trappist> apallo: there are some open bugs about that, but it's supposed to, yes
<kingrayray> hi everybody, i just installed kubuntu-desktop, and it inherited all my gnome menus, is there a simple way to get kde to regenerate the menu to defaults?
<crusty> thats what i thought as well!!!
<crusty> it should have been automatic.....and automatix is what it say in tha file once i open it.
<crusty> but baybe i dont understand noting
<LjL> kingrayray: there are no defaults. KDE and Gnome use a common source for their menus - if you have apps (whether Gnome or KDE based) installed, they'll show up in the menu.
<kingrayray> well, yeah i get that- but it seems i have almost zero kde apps in said menu, and almost 100% gnome ones
<LjL> kingrayray: you can remove the unwanted entries manually from the menu editors of KDE and Gnome
<kingrayray> okay, what's the editor called?
<LjL> kingrayray: well that should not be
<LjL> doesn't matter what it's called, you'll find it by right clicking on the menu icon (in both Gnome and KDE i think)
<kingrayray> oh neat
<kingrayray> :P
<crusty> trappist...can i send you the file   ???? are you interest ???
<BetaCookies> what is the fastest linux  browser?
<DaSkreech> BetaCookies: Perhaps epiphany
<DaSkreech> wb nikkiana
<linx-> with the live cd (dapper), is it possible to allocate a certain amount of hard disk space to be used to store personal settings? (like can be done with knoppix)
<DaSkreech> linx-: No as far as I know
<snowice> is it possible to automatically log chats with kopete?
<DaSkreech> snowice: turn on the history plugin
<snowice> DaSkreech, thanks, I'll give that a try
<DaSkreech> sure
<candtalan> hello folks
<DaSkreech> hi
<linx-> other question.. can linux boot from a hard disk which is slave to ide2, without linux boot settings written on hda1?
<Kr4t05> Arg...
<Kr4t05> Why aren't there Edgy CDs on the torrent tracker. Just DVDs
<jhonn> how I can install mysql-server in kubuntu 06.10?
<DaSkreech> linx-: Umm i guess if you wanna keep swapping the boot order for the drives back and forth in BIOS
<DaSkreech> Kr4t05: They are there
* linx- tried to upgrade from dapper to edgy and somehow something somewhere along the process (after reboot) went wrong so that the hd wont be detected by the bios when it is master on IDE1 anymore
<Fragrag> Stupid question, but I'm planning to install kubuntu on my computer. I already have XP installed. When I partition my harddrive, will my harddrive also be formatted?
<phillijw> use partition magic
<Fragrag> Will that partition my HD and leave my files intact?
<Kr4t05> Fragrag: The installer will allow you to resize your Windows partition.
<chimaera> the kubuntu setup allows to resize partitions.
<Fragrag> And it will leave my XP alone, right?
<chimaera> most likeley, yes.
<Fragrag> Because I totally don't want to lose it
<linx-> probably best make a backup (ghost image) of the xp partition first
<kingrayray> guys, i just installed kubuntu-desktop as i said earlier, and my fonts are *HUGE*, size 9 is larger than size 12 was on gnome..
<linx-> if at all possible..
<kingrayray> i assume it's a dpi issue but i dont know how to fix it?
<chimaera> well, backup is always recommendent before such actions.
<chimaera> but i actually never ran into any problems if using care.
<DaSkreech> linx-: you can dd it from the linux live CD :)
<Fragrag> dd?
<linx-> DaSkreech: dont know too much about dd..
<DaSkreech> linx-: but much more likely you should just burn the data files to cd or DVD
<Fragrag> dd??
<DaSkreech> linx-: it's ok you shouldn't at this point in time
<chimaera> kingrayray: do you have an ATI-card?
<DaSkreech> !info dd
<ubotu> Package dd does not exist in any distro I know
<kingrayray> chimaera: no, nvidia
<chimaera> kingrayray: i once had this problem, turns out i needed resolution set within xorg.conf for proper DPI-calculation ofy my screen.
<N00buntu-> hello
<kingrayray> that's what i have done
<tamacracker> Has anyone noticed firefox slowing down?
<kingrayray> but it didn't seem to work, i'm looking into it right now
<chimaera> kingrayray: tried to pass screen size (in mm)?
<Fragrag> Alright, at the moment I don't have any access to any backup devices... :S CD Burner is bust and my sis has my USB stick
<julius> hey ho
<XVampireX> Hey, anyone here using Sound Blaster 512?
<tamacracker> Does anyone know why Firefox is slower all of a sudden on loading pages? Or this more of a personal thing... as in only my firefox is sucking at this moment?
<snowice> history plugin is enabled in kopete, but where do I enable logging of chats, can't seem to find it ...
<Fragrag> tama: what's the memory usage of FF?
<tamacracker> how would i go about lookin at that?
<Fragrag> Sorry, wait, totally not experienced in kubuntu so I don't know how :p
<chimaera> tamacracker: migt want to try to disable ip6
<tamacracker> how would I do that? >.>
<Alzi2> Once Kubuntu/KDE are both configured to your tastes.. it just plain rocks :D
<chimaera> tamacracker: call about:config
<tamacracker> into terminal/
<chimaera> tamacracker: no, within FF, URL
<tamacracker> call about:config  <- command not found
<tamacracker> oh ok
<tamacracker> uh..
<tamacracker> it went straight to google.
<Fragrag> What does this mean?
<Fragrag> "Please unmount all partitions"
<Fragrag> I don't have any other partitions, should I do anything?
<chimaera> without call. just "about:config" (w/o "")
<tamacracker> oh ok
<chimaera> then set "network.dns.disableipv6" to ture
<tamacracker> ok
<tamacracker> hold on
<DaSkreech> tamacracker: how much memory is it using up?
<tamacracker> DaSkreech i dunno...
<DaSkreech> tamacracker: Press Ctrl+Esc
<DaSkreech> Fragrag: What are you doing?
<Fragrag> Partitioning my harddrive so it can dualboot kubuntu and XP
<Fragrag> With the installer
<tamacracker> hm... for some reason I can't find firefox.
<tamacracker> on the process table.
<DaSkreech> Fragrag: ok did you mount your hard drive so you coudl see your files?
<Fragrag> What do you mean?
<Fragrag> If I boot XP I can see my files, yes
<tamacracker> oh i see it. Firefox.bin.
<DaSkreech> Fragrag: Hmm You are in linux now?
<Fragrag> Yeh, LiveCD
<DaSkreech> Fragrag: open a konsole and type mount
<tamacracker> VMsize 242,892
<DaSkreech> tell me if you see any lines that say /dev/hd<something>
<tamacracker> after i disable ipv6
<tamacracker> just reopen firefox?
<chimaera> jopp
<Fragrag> Nope
<tamacracker> k
<Fragrag> don't see any /dev/hd
<chimaera> Fragrag: have you actually started the setup?
<Fragrag> No...
<tamacracker> woot
<tamacracker> that did the trick
<tamacracker> stupid ipv6
* Fragrag begins to feel REALLY REALLY stupid...
<DaSkreech> Fragrag: You should be good then
<tamacracker> thanks Chimaera
<chimaera> Fragrag: well, opartitioning is part of the setup-process, so you want to do that ;)
<chimaera> tamacracker: np
<Fragrag> Alright, gonna start it then, here goes everything... Thanks alot
<chimaera> feeling good. not having used linux in a year, being back, helping people. ;)
<DaSkreech> hi chimaera
<DaSkreech> Weren't you in MI:II ?
<chimaera> hi. hehe, i don't think so. never actually saw that movie.
<DaSkreech> chimaera: Well nice to have you back. Why the vacation?
<chimaera> got hooked to some mmorpg ^^
<snowice> is it already possible to use webcam with kopete? all I get is black picture for myself and one still picture that doesn't get updated for my contact. Webcam is supported though.
<Fragrag> my new partition should be nameless, right?
<chimaera> Fragrag:  doesn't matter. important is the mount-point
<Fragrag> which should be the new one, right? or not?
<chimaera> Fragrag: well, you resize the existing and then create an least two partitions, one for kubuntu itself, which mounts to / and one swap partition.
<candtalan> hello all
<chimaera> hi
<Fragrag> alright, thanks
<Fragrag> what's the difference between primary and extended partition?
<candtalan> I am just trying to configure a HP all in one G95 printer (usb) with kubuntu 6.06 - having problems
<candtalan> primary partitons  - maximum of 4 only
<drarem> i found a bug in the intarweb and sloppy mysql programming =)
<drarem> google this:
<drarem> Unable to jump to row 0 on MySQL result index 3
<candtalan> logical partitons may be housed via an (extended?) one, an dther can be many of the logical partitons. Functionally the same
<Fragrag> alright, thanks
<Fragrag> this is actually the best support I've had with computer stuff
<candtalan> partitons: example - 3 primary and one (primary) extended, containing 5 logical partitions maybe
<DaSkreech> chimaera: Realized ti worked under Linux ? :)
<DaSkreech> Fragrag: Also you can only boot from a Primamry partition
<chimaera> DaSkreech: hehe, i know it works with wine/cedega, just culdn't get the performance ;)
<DaSkreech> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<chimaera> DaSkreech: bingo..
<Fragrag> Hey chimaera, which MMORPG were you hooked on?
<DaSkreech> Yeah I'm trying to give it up by finding a much less fun MMORPG on linux
<chimaera> daskreech jut wrote it ;)
<DaSkreech>  So far I'm running with TMW
<chimaera> what'S that?
<kubuntu> Algum do Brasil aqui?
<Fragrag> right, installation finished, THANKS ALOT FOR YOUR HELP
<DaSkreech> http://www.themanaworld.org
<DaSkreech> Fragrag: y'all come back you hear?
<Fragrag> I would have broke down and weep in the corner in fetal position without you :p
<Fragrag> I will
<chimaera> well, i have a t2 equipped hunter, lots of hours spend. hard to let her go  :(
<Fragrag> Oh, you played WoW
<chimaera> Fragrag: you're welcome
<chimaera> jepp
<zied> #tunisie
<DaSkreech> Blizard's legal right to print thier own money] 
<Fragrag> well, I'm restarting now
<arpf> hi
<chimaera> just don't. do yourself a favour.
<arpf> please can u tell me how can i join a channel
<chimaera> type /j #<channel>
<arpf> thankx
<thomas_> hello
<candtalan> hi
<thomas_> (i am french) i would know if the USB speakers working well on uvuntu
<candtalan> bonjour thomas (sorry that is all I know in French)
<chimaera> thomas_: no idea, you might want to search the web. if it worls with any distribution, it'll work with kubuntu
<thomas_> bonjour :p
<thomas_> okay
<thomas_> thanks
<thomas_> and, i would know if there is problem with laptop Fuijistu M3438
<superlion> how can I change the startup programs on graphic mode?
<trappist> superlion: I use bum
<thomas_> superlion => system =>preferences => sessions  tab starting programmes
<thomas_> (i am french huhuhu)
<superlion> thomas_: thanks
<DaSkreech> !fr | thomas_
<ubotu> thomas_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<chimaera> thomas_: such hardware specific questions are a bit different if noones here actually using the hardware. try the ubuntu-forums, also there are websites specialized in linux on laptops, with databases of what's supported and what not.
<chimaera> s/different/difficult/
<thomas_> ubuto => i find you are more active
<thomas_> or good
<candtalan> bye all
<trappist> thomas_: ubotu is a bot
<thomas_> lol
<Raven301_> I was wondering what this does .. apt-index-watch ???
<fdoving> Raven301_: keeps track of package index updates. and it also rebuilds the libapt-front (adept) indexes if some other program fetched new indexes (apt-get or aptitude, etc).
<kervan> Hello i have a problem while shutdown i take this message "periodic command sheduler    [fail] " What is this problem?
<fdoving> cron fails to shutdown.
<fdoving> somehow.
<fdoving> without more information it's hard to tell what's wrong.
<Raven301_> fdoving: thanks
<peertschik> Hi! I want to install kubuntu over an outdated mandrake, which has another OS as a secondary choice (via Lilo). Do I have to observe any special precautions so as not to kill my other install, it's boot, old data etc. ?
<DaSkreech> peertschik: go again You want to replace the os but no data?
<soulrider> does anyone know of a program i can use to connect my nokia phone to my PC ?
<soulrider> it uses a cable, not bluetooth
<peertschik> yes, there is some data I want to keep.
<chimaera> i'm off, bye
<kgx> hi. anyone knows i can do: `ssh -t abc.hello.com ssh -t xyz.hello.com` in fish?
<kgx> *how i can do
<mika__> bonjour y a des francais ici
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mika__> je souhaiterai avoir un peu diade
* eliadosom se despide
<DaSkreech> peertschik: do you have a /home partition?
<Hawkwind> eliadosom: English only please
<peertschik> yes. but I want to merge the date with the / partition because the space division is bad.
<eliadosom> sorry
<peertschik> but mostly I'm concerned about that boot thing. I suppose I can park my data on some other HD for the install.
<DaSkreech> peertschik: Maybe you should backup your data and then take this time to do your hard drive partitions well
<baro> porca mutandina
<baro> ciao
<baro> rispondete
<baro> kill al
<superlion> still couldn't fix startup applications... where to select them?
<caine> i have a sound issue my drivers doesnt work anyone help me about this problem
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<superlion> I have an HP nc6120 and the headphone jack doesn't work -> music keeps on playing from speakers
<Kim^J> Is there a french-learning tool in Kubuntu?
<caine> DaSkreech: thnx im checking
<Kim^J> superlion: Happens to me too sometimes.
<DaSkreech> Kim^J: Yeah it's real easy
<DaSkreech>  in konversation type /j #kubuntu-fr
<Kim^J> DaSkreech: Hehe... No. Not the IRC channel. I wanna learn some more french.
<Kim^J> I think there's a Japanese learning tool and wondered if there was one for french too.
<trappist> klettres helps with the french alphabet, but that's all I see
<baro> hi
<baro> i'm new
<DaSkreech> I would think that Japanese and Chinese would be a lot more likey than French and japanese
<baro> italian are the best
<baro> io dicola mia
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DaSkreech> baro: welcome
<baro> hi
<baro> thank
<ubuntu> elllo ello somebody from poland?
<mleczkins> elllo ello somebody from poland?
<mleczkins> elllo ello somebody from poland?
<baro> it'sthe firt time for me in IRC
<baro> i'm italian
<trappist> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> err
<trappist> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<baro> english please
<b0ng0> Hi my friend has tried to install kubuntu recently but when he puts in the live cd it gets to the splash screen and doesn't load kubuntu and green lines appear. can anyone help
<DaSkreech> baro: How are you?
<trappist> baro: was telling mleczkins about the polish channel.
<DaSkreech> b0ng0: try safe graphcs mode
<baro> what?
<trappist> Kim^J: also check out verbiste
<trappist> Kim^J: and latrine
<kgx> anyone know how i can do: `ssh -t abc.hello.com ssh -t xyz.hello.com` in fish?
<DaSkreech> kgx: eh?
<DaSkreech> peertschik: How are you doing?
<Ayabara> what config file do I edit to make kpowersave run at system start?
<trappist> Ayabara: you could make a .desktop file for it and put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<kgx> well, i need to ssh into xyz.hello.com from abc.hello.com. how can i see files in xyz.hello.com directly from fish? i'm unable to go into xyz.hello.com directly (need to go through abc.hello.com)
<kgx> DaSkreech: well, i need to ssh into xyz.hello.com from abc.hello.com. how can i see files in xyz.hello.com directly from fish? i'm unable to go into xyz.hello.com directly (need to go through abc.hello.com)
<steveire> Hey, I'm trying to run a script whenever I connect to the internet. I have a test script in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ but it doesn't seem to be run when I connect.
<Gh0st75> hi, anyone know the terminal command to use when apt can't be run because it's already in use?
<Ayabara> trappist, a .desktop file? I have some googling to do :-). In Ubuntu one can do it in system->preferences->sessions->startup programs. Nothing as simple as that exists for Kubuntu?
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | Gh0st75
<ubotu> Gh0st75: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Gh0st75> thanks
<peertschik> DaSkreech: Well, I startet to back up my data via LAN.
<superlion> still havent found the startup programs list
<superlion> anyone care to tell
<trappist> Ayabara: actually yes, something like that does exist for kubuntu.  fire up kcontrol and see if you can find it
<peertschik> DaSkreech: and I wonder if I need to use the alternate install CD or the normal one.
<VSpike> Can anyone give me a clue how to start troubleshooting a printer problem?  I have a Canon i865, connected via USB.  Using CUPS, with a driver which is recommended to give partial functionality...
<Gh0st75> k, that worked, much obliged. another question, i am trying to install subjava5 in adept but it gets to a confirmation window and it won't let me proceed
<VSpike> I know the USB works, because it appears in the devices in my VMWare and works in the hosted Windows XP...
<trappist> Gh0st75: you have to hit tab
<Gh0st75> there's no Y or N option, and nothing clickable, just the letters OK which can't be clicked
<trappist> Gh0st75: to select the ok button
<Jucato> Gh0st75: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<Gh0st75> tried tab, no luck
<VSpike> But if I print from Linux, the job spools but just sits there with status "Processing..."
<trappist> Gh0st75: tab to the button, then enter to 'click' it
<Gh0st75> there is no button, just the letters OK
<Jucato> trappist: doesn't work in Adept
<trappist> Jucato: oh, adept :)
<Gh0st75> tab doesn't move to select the letters either
<trappist> Gh0st75: yeah apt-get is what you want for that
<Gh0st75> k, will try that
<Ayabara> trappist, will do. I'm in ubuntu waiting for a download to complete so I can start my newly installed kubuntu-desktop. just thought I'd do som research while waiting. thanks for helping :-)
<VSpike> If I go to System Settings -> Printers, and right-click the printer and select "IPP Report", it shows "Printer State 0x3", "Printer State Reasons connecting-to-device", and "printer-state-message Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..."
<Gh0st75> how do i terminate dkpg? i can't run automatix while it's in use. thanks
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LjL> Gh0st75: wait til it's finished.
<Jucato> Gh0st75: you can't have more than one dpkg or apt-get process running at the same time
<Gh0st75> k
<Dink> why isnt there an alternate install dvd ?
<VSpike> LjL: Is easyubuntu dangerous too?
<Jucato> Dink: I think the DVD includes an option to install using the text based installer
<Jucato> !easyubuntu | VSpike
<ubotu> VSpike: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<LjL> VSpike: reports i've heard tend to say it's better behaved.
<Dink> k ill take a look at it... still trying to figure how to get kubuntu on my ps3 :p
<Jucato> heh
<kervan> is gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5) stable?
<LeeJunFan> somehow that doesn't make much sense to me, buy a game console then put an OS on it that doesn't have much for games :p
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: it dual boots. meaning you can play on it, and use it as your OS :)
<Jucato> (afaik)
<LeeJunFan> well, not of that quality anyway. My 7 yr old would argue that there ARE tons of games on his linux system.
<naught101> what is the difference between flahplayer-mozilla and flashplayer-nonfree?
<naught101> they conflict..
<hyper_ch> hiho, I'm using xubuntu but I like konversation and konqueror quite a lot but how can I manage now that links in konversation are not by default opened in Konqueror but in FF2.0?
<Jucato> hyper_ch: Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Behavior -> General -> Use custom web browser
<hyper_ch> Jucato: I looked there before but because it was greyed out I didn't notice :) thx
<Jucato> np :)
<hyper_ch> Jucato: and I guess I'm the only one who fails to be able to run winamp with wine :)
<Jucato> xmms doesn't work for you? it looks a lot like winamp
<hyper_ch> winamp has streams
<hyper_ch> video streams
<Jucato> ah
<hyper_ch> like stargate season 9
<hyper_ch> (only first half but that's more than here on tv)
<voicu> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro.
<hyper_ch> Jucato: there's quite a bit on anime in the winamp video streams and the two desync channels are nice... one plays stargate and the other one classic movies like hackers, war games, sneakers...
<Nuked> hyper_ch: on the desync thing time warner telecom was trying to gain unauthorized access
<hyper_ch> Nuked: well, the desync.com homepage doesn't give any information but in winamp they have two streams :) I don't know how else to access those video streams from winamp...
<Nuked> I can help you there
<hyper_ch> how?
<Nuked> there is a program called tunapie
<hyper_ch> does desync have more than just two streams?
<Nuked> probably
<Nuked> those streams (nsv) can be played by mplayer
<Nuked> allthough tunapie is a very valuable asset
<hyper_ch> tunapie can't be found through apt
<Nuked> and you should look into it
<Nuked> its not in apt
<hyper_ch> nuked that explains it
<Nuked> however, I can show you where to obtain it, if you are interested
<hyper_ch> nuked: from sourceforge :)
<Nuked> there we go!
<smart_> hi
<Nuked> hi smart_
<hyper_ch> Nuked: but it's only 30kb gzipped?
<smart_> im very new
<Nuked> its tiny
<Nuked> it relies on mplayer to play the streams
<hyper_ch> Nuked: so I need to install mplayer also?
<Nuked> and xmms for the shoutcast stuff
<Nuked> install mplayer
<hyper_ch> ok :)
* DralaFi drinks last earl gray tea in the house
<Nuked> smart_:  did you have a question to ask?
<Nuked> DralaFi: not a fan of earl gray... more of a [rosehip&hibiscus] /green tea dude myself
<smart_> yes
<elumbella> hi there
<hyper_ch> Nuked: downloading mplayer and xmms.... python is already installed :)
<Nuked> thats great
<hyper_ch> done
<elumbella> i have some serious trouble with my sata-hd...
<Nuked> now you might have to hand set where mplayer is located though
<Nuked> but thats fairly easy
<smart_> whats this
<Nuked> whats what smart_
<hyper_ch> Nuked: what about wxpython?
<hyper_ch> and egenix?
<smart_> wait
<Nuked> hyper. I dont recall if that is a dependency
<Nuked> but if it is, install it
<hyper_ch> it says so in the install file
<DralaFi> Nuked, yeah didn't like earl gray but drank about 40 or so cups over a few weeks so gotten used to it. My parents like rosehip jam/tea. Don't like it myself.
<Nuked> hyper_ch: you answered your own question then
<hyper_ch> and what of egenix needs to be isntalled?
<hyper_ch> Egenix MX extensions for Python --> thats from the install
<DralaFi> hmm, time to svn merge
<Nuked> hang on hyper allow me to take a look
<hyper_ch> but apt-cache search will present quite a bit of different things
<elumbella> can anybody helb me with my sata-drives?
<hyper_ch> nuked and I installed the python-wxversion... I hope thats the right wx thing
<smart_> im new in the world linux so i wont to know how i can a program like to dreamwever
<logicalbomb> man, I can't believe this kernel doens't like my chipset
<DaSkreech> peertschik: Doesn't matter
<logicalbomb> if I let it kick into hibernation I have to pull the battery and plug it back in so my system will post
<DaSkreech> kgx: I'm not sure. as far as I know KIO slaves only work from KDE so unless you have a KDE login on that machineyou are pretty much sunk. and even then it doesn't work like that
<kgx> DaSkreech: ok, thanks
<DralaFi> isn't hibernation still very alpha-y?
<hyper_ch> smart_: I had once a site bookmarked that showed you for what tasks which applications are available
<hyper_ch> smart_: unfortunately I can't find it anymore
<elumbella> if anyone can help me with my sata-drives in a moment, could he say beep?
<elumbella> otherwise ill install window$
<logicalbomb> I have no idea DralaFi
<hyper_ch> elumbella: what is your problem with sata?
<DralaFi> logicalbomb, yeah afaik in the kernel config it;s still marked as experimental
<smart_> ok
<elumbella> i have a sata-harddisk
<logicalbomb> elumbella, you shouldn't have problems with your sata drives, linux had drivers for them before windows
<Nuked> hyper_ch: i believe that its python-wxgtk2.6
<elumbella> yeah, but with windows it worked ;-)
<dfxwer> hello everybody
<hyper_ch> smart_: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html   --> but that's not the one I remember
<dfxwer> has anybody tried sabayon linux 3.2..any comments
<elumbella> i wanted to install dmraid for my nVidia-Controller
<logicalbomb> never heard of it
<hyper_ch> nuked: what about that egenix?
<elumbella> but it didnt work...
<Nuked> hyper python-egenix-mx-base-dev
<Nuked> I think
<smart_> how i can use terminal server client ?
<hyper_ch> smart_:   http://www.linux.org/apps/  that was the one I was looking for
<hyper_ch> smart_: what do you mean by terminal server client?
<hyper_ch> thx nuked
<logicalbomb> DralaFi have you had success with Nvidia-glx drivers?
<dfxwer> logicalbom: it is gentoo based distro and looks very outstanding from its web site with many enhanced features
<smart_> its application in ubuntu
<hyper_ch> smart_: what is it supposed to do?
<ehird> Hi.
<chupa-chups> heelo
<chupa-chups> hello
<logicalbomb> hello
<ehird> My tablet works, is recognized, and it responds to stuff fine. But no matter what i feed to it, mouse, pen, whatever, nothing happens. sudo cat'ing it produces nothing all the time
<DralaFi> logicalbomb, yup. nvidia glx is easy to do.
<DralaFi> not sure about that on kubuntu though
<hyper_ch> Nuked: I get errors upon executing the install.sh script
<logicalbomb> DralaFi: the apt-get went successful even the nvidia-config, but when I switched to the nvidia driver instead of the NV
<logicalbomb> when it boots into the X, it's all screwed up
<hyper_ch> Nuked: (1) I cannot execute it as user (2) when executed as sudo --> cp: cannot stat `src/*.jpg': No such file or directory
<chupa-chups> apt-get install smtp
<chupa-chups> Reading package lists... Done
<chupa-chups> Building dependency tree
<chupa-chups> Reading state information... Done
<chupa-chups> E: Couldn't find package smtp
<logicalbomb> when I do the dpkg on the config, I can switch it back to NV instead of Nvidia and it works again
<smart_> i wont acces to my computer anywhere that what i wont
<Aondo> anyone else having promblems with quake* and nvidia 9629 driver? i cant seem to start it, X restarts it self, and i'm not sure where to look for log files.
<logicalbomb> but i'm not sure about getting 3d support without having the nvidia driver loaded, I want to switch to that fancy 3d windows shit you see in vista
<Nuked> hyper I am getting the same error
<hyper_ch> Nuked: damn it :)
<DralaFi> logicalbomb, what fancy 3d stuff in vista?
<Nuked> hyper I am working on it
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind: ping
<logicalbomb> chupa-chups check your source list to see if it has the address to grab that ap
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Pongers
<chupa-chups> while iam trying to apt-get install smtp , he says Couldn't find package smtp
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind: i figured out the ktorrent error
<hyper_ch> Nuked: maybe I have to get that egenix thing from the website pointed to in the INSTALL file
<chupa-chups> so if not
<Nuked> maybe
<Nuked> lets check it out
<Nuked> hyper, do you use jabber?
<Admiral_Chicago> i ran it in konsole and the last line i got was "QServerSocket: failed to bind or listen to the socket"
<logicalbomb> chupa-chups, maybe even try that automatix2 program, that gives you a GUI interface to grab downloads from
<logicalbomb> ubt don't forget the source.list
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Admiral_Chicago> then it goes ERROR etc. no crash report
<DaSkreech> smart_: try quanta
<logicalbomb> and* lol ubt
<chupa-chups> tell me what to do with sources list
<smart_> ok
<logicalbomb> wait
<logicalbomb> smpt?
<logicalbomb> like the pop3 related smpt?
<chupa-chups> smtp
<logicalbomb> !smpt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smpt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chupa-chups> llok i have the same error when aptget install send mail and mail to
<hyper_ch> hyper_ch: nope, no jabber... however icq/msn/aim/skype
<hyper_ch> nuked: hyper_ch: nope, no jabber... however icq/msn/aim/skype
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind: i also purged and reinstalled the file, same error
<logicalbomb> what are you trying to do?
<logicalbomb> pop3 mail?
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: What version of KDE/Ktorrent is this on now ?
<chupa-chups> ackage sendmail has no installation candidate
<VSpike> what user is cupsd supposed to run as?
<VSpike> How can I find out?
<logicalbomb> apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<elumbella> my problem is: i try to install dmraid. it says that it cant overwrite a .udeb-file
<chupa-chups> iam trying to send mail using commands
<Admiral_Chicago> 3.5.5 and the appropriate Ktorrent package
<kgx> DaSkreech: i did: `ssh abc.hello.com  -L2222:xyz.hello.com:22` and browsed on the localhost tunnel..worked nicely :-)
<chupa-chups> someone told me that i have to aptget install send mail , mail to , smtp
<Admiral_Chicago> uhh 1.2
<logicalbomb> don't know about sending mail through commands truthfully
<logicalbomb> never bothered to do it
<elumbella> because atm, kubuntu cant look into my sata-harddisk
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind: it broke after i changed the default port
<DaSkreech> kgx: that should work
<logicalbomb> I don't know about all that, i'd just use thunderbird
<logicalbomb> lol
<chupa-chups> so
<DralaFi> logicalbomb, still having nvidia problems?
<logicalbomb> DralaFi: yes, constantly
<ehird> no ideas people?
<hyper_ch> Nuked: the egenix tar.gz install failed for me: python setup.py installation produced this:  error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1
<logicalbomb> DralaFi: only when I switch to the Nvidia based driver though
<DaSkreech> elumbella: does it get a dvice file?
<chupa-chups> ok but tell me plz how to deal with sources list , i edit it by nano then what ???????????????????????
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: You should try running a 2.0.x version of ktorrent
<Nuked> hang on hyper Im looking for a solution
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll google around for it
<DaSkreech> chupa-chups: sudo apt-get update
<DralaFi> logicalbomb, i can take a look at your xorg.conf if you like. Otherwise can't help much - never installed nvidia drivers on kubuntu. I installed nvidia drivers many times on Slackware Linux though.
<hyper_ch> Nuked: ok :)
<chupa-chups> i did
<elumbella> DaSkreech: you mean in system:/media/ ?
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: http://buntudot.org/people/~jdong/ktorrent/svn-dapper/
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: I'm using those
<DaSkreech> chupa-chups: and you got no erros?
<Aondo> logicalbomb  what problems do you have?
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<chupa-chups> i did update then aptget install them and he says he cant find pkges
<logicalbomb> xorg.conf is all normal but when I switch driver = Nvidia
<logicalbomb> it displays terribly after a reboot
<elumbella> DaSkreech: there is an "80GB Media"-icon
<logicalbomb> but when I switch it to NV it returns to normal
<DaSkreech> I assume it's a 80Gb sata drive?
<Aondo> logicalbomb  what driver?
<Aondo> what version
<elumbella> yeah
<DaSkreech> Right and?
<DralaFi> Driver      "nvidia"
<logicalbomb> ummm 7 something
<elumbella> i cannot look "into" it
<logicalbomb> yeah when Nvidia is the driver it errors
<Aondo> logicalbomb  9742?
<logicalbomb> is there a command to check the version
<Gh0st75> can i install a 32 bit browser on my 64 bit kubuntu edgy? i would like to be able to view java and flash sites without booting into vista
<logicalbomb> i'll just check out my xorg
<hyper_ch> logicalbomb: what nvidia card have you got?
<DralaFi> logicalbomb, have you looked at the Xorg error logs?
<logicalbomb> Go5700
<elumbella> error is: mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Gh0st75> tried to install 32 bit swiftfox via automatix2 but it installed the 64bit version
<hyper_ch> logicalbomb: do you use dapper?
<DralaFi> another reason to get nvidia's proper installer
<DaSkreech> elumbella: You are clicking on the icon?
<elumbella> yup
<Nuked> hyper man I have no Idea
<hyper_ch> Nuked: too bad.. thx anyway
<Aondo> logicalbomb ; cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version - for driver version.
<hyper_ch> logicalbomb: If you own a Nvidia FX5900 or a 5700 card (but not only) you might be affected by a bug which prevents (or shows buggy graphics when) users from logging out, switching to another user, shutting down or changing to a console (ALT-(F1-6)).
<u94> salut
<u94> a tous
<DaSkreech> Shhh be very very kuiet
<DaSkreech> I'm hunting wascally_wabbit
<cedric_> hello
<DaSkreech> u94: French?
<u94> yes
<logicalbomb> yeah
<hyper_ch> logicalbomb: look at entry13:   http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper#PROBLEMS_SECTION
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<BluesKaj> Installed XFCE4 desktop , but KDE seems to have disappeared !
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: using KDm?
<logicalbomb> huh
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech: what is kdm vs kde ?
<logicalbomb> doesn't come up with a driver version
<logicalbomb> I wonder if I removed it
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: KDM vs GDM for loggin in
<wascally_wabbit> got a wee problem while installing kubuntu (6.10, DVD).  The livecd boots up fine, and I start the 'install' program, but when I reach the partitioning section, I get "The advanced partitioner (qtparted) crashed.  Further information may be found in /var/log/syslog, or by running qtparted directly.  Do you want to try the.... [etc. etc.] "
<logicalbomb> says it's already the newest version
<lotusleaf> Anyone with a moment please try to install KDAR, if it doesn't install, please confirm bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdar/+bug/62699 thank you
<DaSkreech> wascally_wabbit: try running qtparted
<lotusleaf> edgy users, please
<wascally_wabbit> same error with borth automatic partitioning, and with manual
<wascally_wabbit> DaSkreech: done that.  It starts fine
<DralaFi> wascally_wabbit, i'm sure I had that too, on dapper 6.1
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, there is no login page ...I have to start from the shell prompt
<DralaFi> got the alternate cd and installed via text mode
<logicalbomb> BRB I am checking out the out that article
<DaSkreech> and you can select your drive etc
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Ah I see
<wascally_wabbit> DaSkreech: yup
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: And autologin I ssume?
<BluesKaj> running in irssi shell atm
<wascally_wabbit> DralaFi: I'll give that a shot, if nothing else wants to work =)
<BluesKaj> yup, made that mistake again :)
<DaSkreech> wascally_wabbit: well partition it the way you want to have it done then :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind: that worked thanks, apparently 80 was "being used by another program" do you have an app where i can monitor what is usitng my ports?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: so what are we trying to do?
<wascally_wabbit> DaSkreech: It's all partitioned up, but since qtparted won't start, I can't get past that step in the install process, unfortunately
<BluesKaj> prolly gonna have reinstall from the live cd ..again ... when will I learn
<wascally_wabbit> it gives me the option of 'try again', 'cancel', or 'quit'... =/
<DaSkreech> wascally_wabbit: so you don't get a partitioner at all?
<BluesKaj> get back to the login page , das
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: I don't know of anything unless maybe ethereal/wireshark or something like that will do it
<wascally_wabbit> ah well
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: startx and then logout of xfce shoudl do it
<wascally_wabbit> DaSkreech: nope
<Gh0st75> can i install a 32 bit browser on my 64 bit kubuntu edgy? i would like to be able to view java and flash sites without booting into vista
<Gh0st75> tried to install 32 bit swiftfox via automatix2 but it installed the 64bit version
<DaSkreech> wascally_wabbit: can you pastebin the error?
<DaSkreech> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech: already tried that...xserver can't
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: can't
<DaSkreech> ?
<BluesKaj> 'personalize' kde is the message after rebooting from xfce4
<Admiral_Chicago> ah well thanks again Hawkwind
<BluesKaj> can't
<DaSkreech> message or error?
<BluesKaj> error
<DaSkreech> so you broke KDE?
<Gh0st75> i need to build an environment....this doesn't sound too easy for a new linux user
<BluesKaj> think I'm cooked again
<DaSkreech> Gh0st75: Then your other solution is to call up adobe and complain that they they either open the file formats or build 64 bit binaries
<BluesKaj> yeah DaSkreech , prolly did
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: If you find something nice and neat, let me know please
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Hmm what happens if you do a sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind: will do
<Gh0st75> k, so until adobe does that, people who aren't linux expers have to keep using windows, gotcha
<DaSkreech> !info basket
<ubotu> basket: User-friendly way to run programs and manage links in KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-6 (edgy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<DaSkreech> Hmm that needs to be updated
<DaSkreech> Gh0st75: or take the leap to learn
<DaSkreech> Gh0st75: just cause you haven't done it before doesn't mean it's impossible
<DaSkreech> Gh0st75: if you are unwilling then your other two options are to reinstall as a 32 bit platform or complain
<Gh0st75> i'm willin to give it a try, worse case scenario i fubar my install and need to format, done that a dozen times already anyway
<DaSkreech> Gh0st75: There is nothing we can do to make a 32 bit closed sofware act and react like a 64 bit one without seriously compomising the system
<DaSkreech> Gh0st75: :)
<Gh0st75> do many people use the 64 bit versions yet?
<DaSkreech> I would suspect a decent number
<logicalbomb> hmmm
<logicalbomb> i'm going to try this
<logicalbomb> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<Gh0st75> so that chroot method is what people are using? i'll read up on it some more then
<BluesKaj> command not found
<BluesKaj> intelikey: mentioned a command last nite that i din't write down ...he claims it would have worked
<BluesKaj> definitely something weird going on with X in edgy ... not absolutely sure, but it shouldn't crash like this
<BluesKaj> anyway back to install city
<BluesKaj> i guess ....
<BluesKaj> unless anyone has a better way ?
<BluesKaj> or someone
<DaSkreech> anyon uses basket?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: try gdm
<DaSkreech> Dang
<DaSkreech> or better anyon want to install basket and be my partner in figuring out problems?
<intelikey> heep mo' betta' 'n good !   yay... lets hear it for edgy...  the latest and greatest in improvments of things thay weren't broken... (but now are)    yay!  </whistels>  </claps>  </mocks>   </waves hands in air>   </laughs>
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, using xfce4 desktop ... alil confusing but I'm getting there :)
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Yeha I know :)
<ckd> servus
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: see if you can find the login manager and tell it to not autologin
<ckd> everybody on here ?
<DaSkreech>  then you can select KDe to see if KDE works or if you broke it
<BluesKaj> well, ya better goo then looooooooooooo
<BluesKaj> yeah was thinking that
<DaSkreech> oh... Well guess I'm not needed then :(
<ckd> kanotix is blowing up.
<DaSkreech> Bloating up?
<BluesKaj> well , DaSkreech having trouble finding a login manager
<DaSkreech> hm ok
<N> no
<N> kanotix will me closed
<DaSkreech> what's under System?
<N> will be
<DaSkreech> under what circumstances?
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, found it . reset to manual login.
<BluesKaj> brb , I hope
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Where is it in the unlikely event that Xubuntu people needs help in here after not being able to login :)
#kubuntu 2006-11-28
<BluesKaj> whew ... back in KDE-Land ... success!  ;)
<Cyprene> Glad to hear it worked, whatever you did. :)
* Cyprene is still trying to figure this kubuntu thingie out.
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: well if you want to jump between the two you will have to endure teh indignity of having to login :)
<DaSkreech> Cyprene: what's got you konfused?
<Cyprene> Aah, I've got most of my problems worked out.
<BluesKaj> now I  must go to the community mailbox, thru the wind and rain
<Cyprene> I'm trying to get Japanese text input.
<BluesKaj> yup DaSkreech ...afraid so :)
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: if you plan infrequent jumps you can setone as defualt and autologin on that one then logout only when you need to
<Cyprene> I guess that may be a rather specialized issue, lol
<DaSkreech> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<intelikey> Cyprene
<intelikey> kde-i18n-ja - Japanese (ja) internationalized (i18n) files for KDE
<intelikey> language-pack-kde-ja - KDE translation updates for language Japanese
<intelikey> language-pack-kde-ja-base - KDE translations for language Japanese
<DaSkreech> Cyprene: If you can read Japanese that might help :)
<DaSkreech> intelikey: why isn't it jp?
<intelikey> DaSkreech no idea
<Cyprene> Does that handle the input?
<Firefishe> hey, my japanese fonts are installed..kewl ;) hee
<lupine_85> cor, looks good
* lupine_85 knows some naughty kanji
<Cyprene> lol
<lupine_85> I'm being good though :)
* DaSkreech knows some naughty otaku
<DaSkreech>  that's about it
<lupine_85> is there anything japanese that isn't inherently naughty, anyway?
* Cyprene considers.
<Cyprene> Salarymen.
<lupine_85> rule 34?
<DaSkreech> kamikaze?
<lupine_85> no, that's naughty. very much so.
<Cyprene> Kamikaze are?
<Cyprene> That's an interesting viewpoint.
<Firefishe> What Java IDE is best used with ubuntu/powerpc?
<lupine_85> would you let your kid do it?
<Cyprene> Kamikaze?  I don't think I would.
<Cyprene> We have missles now that do the same job.
<Cyprene> Missles are cheap.  Lives are expensive.
<underzsof> THE SITE HAS EVERYTHING ABOUT WAREZ RAPIDSHARE DOWNLOADZ --> WWW.UNDERZSOFT.COM  THANX!!!
<DaSkreech> Firefishe: Eclipse works
<Cyprene> Well, I guess I know where to go if I want information about warez rapidshare downloads.
<Cyprene> lol
<DaSkreech> Or netbeans
<DaSkreech> Firefishe: Or kate :)
<fannagoganna> hmm, Java IDE might be Eclipse
<intelikey> get all the warez you want at 127.0.0.1
<fannagoganna> personally, i haven't used it
<fannagoganna> why not just use torrents?
<Firefishe> DaSkreech: Ah..thank you.  Does KDevelop work for java?
<fannagoganna> if you want warez??
<DaSkreech> I should think so
<fannagoganna> i've never gotten KDevelop to work -- it seems too unwieldy
<Firefishe> intelikey: chuckle
<Firefishe> ;)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> Firefishe that was for the newbee's that are used to windows... :)
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, i had a pretty good look at xfce4 ... justa simplified and confusing gnome :)
<Firefishe> DaSkreech: Well, as a powerpc/g4 laptop user, I'm using the IBM release of the java sdk.  What I'm wanting, really, is an IBM version IDE to go with it...java based, of course.  Know of anything like that/
<Firefishe> ?
<lupine_85> KDEvelop is incredible
<Firefishe> intelikey: ah...understood
<lupine_85> I'm using it for c++ and it does all the yucky automake stuff for me :)
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Yeah it's light though
<Firefishe> c++ I wouldl think, yes.  java can be a bit more unwieldy
<DaSkreech> Firefishe: Eclipse
<DaSkreech> That will require doubling your RAM though
<DaSkreech> and yes I don't care how much RAM you currently hav :)
<Firefishe> Eclipse uses that much?
<intelikey> DaSkreech i have a box with 64m will i still need to dubble it ?
<jbasilio> anyone good with hotplug scripts?  i want to know how to set a usb memory card reader so that when it mounts it is accessible by ALL users of a group on my system
<jbasilio> i wish it would just honor the umask setting
<DaSkreech> Firefishe: Yup
<DaSkreech> intelikey: is it running comforatbly now?
<intelikey> DaSkreech very
<DaSkreech> apt-get install xserver-xorg and try it again :)
<DaSkreech> arethere CLI IDEs outside of the Deadly Duo ?
<BluesKaj> with just 64? ...what can run on that ?
<intelikey> well kde is a little tight if i have mozilla mail and konqueror both working with more than one window/tab...
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Ubuntu-server
<intelikey> i guess i could enable some swap space and cure that
<BluesKaj> ok
<intelikey> p.s.  that's not a joke.  honest truth. ^
<tobias> I met david rovics yesterday XD
<BluesKaj> just gave an old 233mhz MMXbox away with 128mb Ram on it to the old folks center here
<BluesKaj> there was old guy there who knew how to set up linux on it
<tobias> thats nice :)
<lupine_85> !info xserver-xgl dapper
<ubotu> xserver-xgl: GL-based X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 1584 kB, installed size 4384 kB
<lupine_85> !info xserver-xgl edgy
<ubotu> xserver-xgl: GL-based X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.0.git.20060725-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1548 kB, installed size 4124 kB
<DaSkreech> so the old folks center is saved!! :)
<intelikey> BluesKaj i'm talking p1mmx 100mhz 64m ram 610m hd     (yes it's a hacked install, not default)
<tobias> when Im old Ill finally learn how to install linux
<BluesKaj> cool ol' dude ...he had it running ubuntu in hr
<BluesKaj> right on intelikey ! :)
<intelikey> tobias there wont be a linux by then.  M$ will have seued it out of existance
<BluesKaj> new life for old boxes
<jbasilio> mother !@#!!!  it's funy how until you ask a question doors don't open up.  1) ubuntu uses udev.  2) /etc/udev/permissions.d
<tobias> intelikey not if I buy m$!!
<intelikey> tobias actually "not if we all stop buying M$"  :)
<tobias> intelikey hehehe
<tobias> intelikey oh yeah, thats what I meant
<BluesKaj> tobias , I'm pretty old (63) .
<Firefishe> tobias: If you want a walkthrough for linux install, I'll help you in /query
<tobias> firefishe I got linux installed, but thanks a lot for the offer! :D
<tobias> firefishe my friend installed kubuntu for me
<Firefishe> tobias: hee...okay then.  well, enjoy it.
<dennister> good evening all
<Firefishe> tobias: nice to have a local kubuntu user :)
<tobias> blueskaj cool:) how long have u used linux?
<intelikey> dennister
<BluesKaj> HI dennister, HOW GOES THE BATTLE ? :)
<dennister> hey intelikey, BluesKaj :)
<tobias> firefishe: are u in norway? nice :)
<Firefishe> tobias: no, stateside
<dennister> going well, ty...finally found out what the problem was with lirc
<BluesKaj> tobias, about 5yrs off and on , but i've been really learning since i bought this new pc last march
<tobias> firefishe you thought I lived in the states?
<dennister> turns out it was with the blaster for the card: it's only a receiver, and can't transmit any signals to the STB or anything else; it's a hardware limitation
<dennister> so Hauppauge is going to send me the "newer" 150 model with the better IR blaster :)
<tobias> blueskaj ahh, i just started this summer on kubuntu, its so nice that it actually is easier and better than m$ now I think!
<intelikey> does kdecelop depend on something in "restricted" ?
<intelikey> kdevelop
<Firefishe> tobias: oh, I don't think I asked your location.  I meant that I felt it was nice for you to have someone local to you.
<BluesKaj> right dennister, hauppauge has a good reputation
<Firefishe> tobias: someone local who could install it for you, I was saying I was happy for you in that regard :)
<dennister> tobias: i have to agree with u, especially with edgy on i386 architecture
<tobias> firefishe: aah! I see, yes its wonderfull! he is such a positive influence on everyone around.
<intelikey> restricted is the only repo i don't have (of the four common ones)  and kdevelop is the only part of kde that didn't install correctly  dependancy problem
<giometz> Hi to you all
<dennister> IF you install it with a clean install, and have the hardware to handle it...apparently it doesn't do so well with older hardware and upgrading
<tobias> hello :)
<BluesKaj> well tobias, i like the challenge of linux and when i solve aproblem , i usually end up creating another one due to my less than cautious curiosity
<giometz> why apt-get dist-upgrade does not upgrade my amarok (1.4.3) although the new version (1.4.4) has been released the 30th of october with the kubuntu packages?
<tobias> hehehe
<intelikey> /nick crash_test_dummy
<dennister> at least....that's been my experience, and I'm adding all the stuff I've heard here and elsewhere...i'm sure other people with older hardware and upgrades should speak for themselves, in regard to their experience
<tobias> thats how we learn in life as well blueskaj :)
<jdiwnab> w00t! I finished upgrading from 5.10 to 6.06!
<BluesKaj> it's nice meeting interesting and interested ppl here, mostly always willing to help with good advice too :)
<dennister> I love great companies who build their reputations on good tech support and good return/rma policies :)
<Firefishe> tobias, BluesKaj:  Want challenge?  Install kubuntu on a G4 PowerBook (PowerPC-based) laptop ;)
<tobias> blueskaj: yes! I started learning stuff from others here, and now I am able to help some people with problems too, so its like a constantly growing knowledge base
<dennister> BluesKaj: i'll agree there, too, as I found out about the Linux Caffee in Toronto here in the irc channel
<blanky> hey guys
<dennister> I even plan to attend the Ubuntu lug meeting in a couple of days...maybe I can help witht he marketing effort
<BluesKaj> hehe , interesting Firefishe , that you should say that, cuz my daughter is returning from the far east next spring with an old trusty powerbook
<blanky> sometimes when I log off/restart/shutdown, my kde session closes (apparently at least) but my computer hangs there, on a black screen, so then I have to press the turn off button on my computer and when I turn it back on I have problems, like, just now I had disk problems, and now I'm experiencing weird kde bugs, like visual artifacts
<tobias> :)
<Firefishe> BluesKaj: What model?
<Maxilein> Heya guys
<Maxilein> just a question.... wanted to get the new edgy elt but am not sure about the right ISO image
<dennister> did u guys know this is Ubuntu OpenWeek? lots of events (including learning events) in other ubuntu-related irc channels
<Maxilein> there are several options on the download page but there is no alternate CD
<BluesKaj> you in toronto tobias, I'm near sudbury... was in toronto last week visiting my other daughter at bayview and sheppard
<Maxilein> whichone isa the LIVE CD which offers an install option and which one is the alternate one?
<tobias> blueskaj: I live in Norway :)
<BluesKaj> Firefishe, I'm not sure ..she bought it taipei
<dennister> Maxilein: first, what do you want to do with your linux installation?
<BluesKaj> oh IC tobias, IRC cafe'
<tobias> blueskaj: Im gonan go visit canada at some point though, I heard they have vegan hotdogs on the streets.
<tobias> gonna even
<tobias> and Im vegan so I like to go see if its true ;)
<BluesKaj> gwad ..vegan hotdawgs  :(
<dennister> Maxilein: do you just want a desktop, or do u want a mythtv installation?
<Maxilein> dennister: why? What is the difference between the alternate and the live cd?  I thought it should give me the same system once it is installed
<tobias> hehehe
<Maxilein> dennister: mythtv?  never heard...
<jdiwnab> !update
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Firefishe> BluesKaj: Actually, they're pbly delicious.  Most textured vegetable protein can be formulated so that it is quite palatable.  Much like kubuntu on the power pc ;) hee
<Maxilein> dennister: I want a surf and fun PC which is also used as a testing server on my localhost (just for me)
<intelikey> blanky don't use the power button.  use  [SysRQ] +[alt] +[u]    and then   [SysRQ] +[alt] +[b]     should emergensy remount read only the disk then reset the box    if it doesn't work that way,  then we have the power button...
<dennister> because I wanted a mythbox, which needs a lamp server first...I love using my lamp server
<Firefishe> I'm sticking with dapper
<BluesKaj> dennister, is in canada, but i forgot where
<blanky> intelikey: hey! long time no see! SysRQ?
<Firefishe> dennister: what is a lamp server?  something to turn your house lights on and off? ;)
<Maxilein> ok, I rephrase ... where can I get the LIVE CD with install option?
<Kr4t05> Maxilein: www.kubuntu.com/download.php
<intelikey> blanky yea it's normaly with the print screen button
<BluesKaj> !live cd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<dennister> Maxilein: you want the ubuntu-server 6.10 then...it's all text-based, and when that's installed you just "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<blanky> intelikey: ah I see it thanks! :)
<Firefishe> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<BluesKaj> !edgy cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kr4t05> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dennister> once you have the server backend installed, then you add the X-windows graphical desktops on top of the server backend
<Maxilein> Kr4t05: Came until there ... but there is no alternate or live cd listed ... so I assume one of both does not exist any longer
<Maxilein> so which one is the right link?
<dennister> Maxilein: r u following me?
<Kr4t05> Maxilein: The live cd is the install CD
<DaSkreech> tobias: needa vegan wallet?
<Firefishe> dennister: ah, that makes sense.
<Maxilein> kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Maxilein> is this the right one?
<BluesKaj> dennister, why is it called the 'back end " ?
<Kr4t05> Yes!
<Maxilein> Kr4t05 Yes to me?
<Kr4t05> Maxilein: yes
<Maxilein> Yes to kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso ?
<dennister> i call it a backend, not everyone does, because of what I use it for
<Maxilein> thank you
<Firefishe> BluesKaj: it's similar to running a daemon in the background.
<Kr4t05> Maxilein: For the third time. Yes
<dennister> Maxilein: no!
<Maxilein> dennister no?
<tobias> daskreech: there is one?
<Maxilein> Thank you guys
<tobias> daskreech: :D
<dennister> if you want a server, u want the ubuntu-server first
<Maxilein> have a nice evening
<Maxilein> cya
<DaSkreech> No I just recall a venn chart Diagram suddenly :)
<Kr4t05> dennister: don't confuse him any more.
<BluesKaj> ok, that gives me a clue . :)
<dennister> ok...i guess it's a matter of opinion
<intelikey> blanky the ubuntu kernel has SysRQ calls enabled    and it's good to know what they are.    like    [SysRQ] +[alt] +R  to reset the keyboard  if [alt] +[ctrl] +[f#]  doesn't work    or    [SysRQ] +[alt] +E  to kill everything  if something has an expensive run-away    or that   [SysRQ] +[alt] +U  to remount,ro     or    [SysRQ] +[alt] +B  to "reset" the box      there are others also   but i'm prolly off topic
<tobias> daskreech: what is that?
<Kr4t05> Question.
<dennister> he decided not to listen to me anyway :)
<blanky> intelikey: thanks! :)
<DaSkreech> dennister: good thing
<Kr4t05> Is there anyway for the Dapper Install CD to update things to Edgy?
<tobias> daskreech: give me a vegan wallet :D
<dennister> why?  is that installation method too confusing for noobs?
<intelikey> Kr4t05 no.   all you get out of the install cd is install
<DaSkreech> dennister: Nope just you explaining it :)
<dennister> at least, we're assuming he's a noob, cause he didn't know what a lamp server was
<BluesKaj> dennister, Most Installs are confusing for us noobs :)
<intelikey> Kr4t05 you can 'upgrade'  but it's proven better to do a clean install if possable
<intelikey> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<jdiwnab> Is it better to apt-get or use the update manager?
<dennister> well i was a brand new noob < 4 months ago, and i've done many isntalls since, with my method
<BluesKaj> dennister, i thought you were gonna say a lamp server came in bottle ...genie !
<Kr4t05> intelikey: I would, but my net connection is considerably slower on the Live CD than on a regular install.
<Kr4t05> intelikey: All I have right now is the Dapper CD, so I'm going to perform a fresh install of Dapper and then go to Edgy off the cuff.
<intelikey> jdiwnab apt/adept/aptitude/deslesct are all front/back/ends to dpkg the debian package manager
<dennister> anyway...on to other topics
<Firefishe> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<intelikey> Kr4t05 see the link ^
<BluesKaj> yeah dennister, I'll bet you were a noob <-4mos ago :)
<Kr4t05> intelikey: the one for LAMP?
<intelikey> !upgrade | Kr4t05
<ubotu> Kr4t05: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<intelikey> that one
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: We are all noobs now we just don't know it :)
<Kr4t05> intelikey: I already know how to upgrade, I was merely asking if there was a way to do it from the live CD.
<intelikey> Kr4t05 this is linux  there is always a way or fifty five...    but not for the faint of heart
<Kr4t05> intelikey: I'm getting a new hard drive later this week, anyway. I'm just putting together a temporary install in the meantime.
<intelikey> so why upgrade the dapper then   if it's for 3/2 days ???
<dennister> tobias: when u come to Toronto, let me know...they have lots of vegan possibilities for dining here
<tobias> dennister kool! I will! :)
<BluesKaj> ahh you are in tranna, dennister, :)
<BluesKaj> i;d forgotten
<dennister> although i do have to warn you...lots of vegan and vegetarian folks I know still have problems...u have to know where to look for the info
<tobias> the vegan stuff is hidden?
<dennister> it's just not mainstream...you look in certain places/sources for the resataurants
* BluesKaj bites into a nice big juicy NY striploin .. :)
<dennister> and yes, we pronounce it tranna :)
* tobias chews down a big juicy viana hacksteak
<tobias> viana=vegan
<tobias> :)
<BluesKaj> no kidding ...lived there for a few yrs myself , when i was young and crazy
<dennister> it's the teens my son hangs out with who are the majority of the vegetarians/vegans...and they don't have enough $ yet to influence the mainstream
<DralaFi> vegan is weird.
<tobias> ahh
<tobias> I think vegan is fun!
<dennister> spoken like a true mainstreamer :)
<intelikey> every one is weird.  you are all krazy.  why don't you act like me ?
<BluesKaj> my youngest pays lipservice veganism, but i know she sneaks a burger in now and then :)
<tobias> I never cooked so much before, I learned how to cook out of necessity, now I make lots of cake and stuff I would never dream about before
<deitarion> I've never used kubuntu, but I'm curious. Have you guys come up with a KDE equivalent to gksudo? It'd be a nice thing to install on my Gentoo box.
<DralaFi> i can understand if someone has to be vegan if they have health problems.
<DralaFi> but not otherwise.
<BluesKaj> cake ? ... bad for ya
<tobias> I made a cake club! I make people come to my house and make vegan cake for me
<tobias> while I film them
<tobias> its nice
<dennister> u with your cooking; me with my linux adventure...i've been a gourmet baker/chef for many, many years
<jdiwnab> vegan cake?
<tobias> jdiwnab: yupp without eggs and milk, no problems
<intelikey> deitarion  hehhe bee there for ever.   kdesu
<intelikey> been
<dennister> with no butter, eggs, or milk products, right?
<BluesKaj> eeew , vegan linux ...could it be next ...I hope not
<LeeJunFan> go figure, people in #windows are too busy talking about viruses to answer a simple question about batch files! hah
<deitarion> intelikey: In that case, how do you configure kdesu to behave as sudo rather than su?
<BluesKaj> hehe
<tobias> with margarine instead of butter and soy milk instead of cow milk and banana instead of egg :)
<dennister> hehehee...viruses
<DralaFi> virii
<tobias> vegan linux!! wee! how would that work??
<BluesKaj> bananaramma
<LeeJunFan> yeah, on linux I'm too busy being productive to worry about fixing my machine all the time :p
<jdiwnab> I believe that it is viruses
<intelikey> deitarion idk  the ubuntu team didn't seem to have a problem    but i'm not part of that....
<tobias> isnt linux allready pretty vegan?
<deitarion> I'll drop over to #kde and ask then. Thanks.
<dennister> but I'm gonna have to go back to winblows mce for my tv recording/watching for a coupla weks :(
<BluesKaj> you get hungry for more after 40 mins
<tobias> hehehe
<tobias> more linux!
<tobias> just 40 minutes of linux and you need more!
<deitarion> tobias: Ever tried frozen bananas, water, and vanilla in a blender? Tastes exactly like a banana milkshake with vanilla ice cream.
<dennister> while my tuner is in transit to Hauppauge, NY and back
<tobias> deitarion: ooh Im gonna try that
<jdiwnab> I haven't been able to get a solid 40 minutes of linux for years, they all mess up on me
<tobias> thanks deitarion
<jdiwnab> hopefully it won't this time
<deitarion> tobias: Freeze 2 bananas. Break in half, add enough water to float them, and once they've been blended to fluid, add vanilla to taste.
<DaSkreech> deitarion: kdesu?
<Firefishe> tobias:  ./veggiefigure && makeveggies && make install veggies
<dennister> another great shake is cold coffee/sanka, crushed ice, and soy milk
<tobias> firefishe: for real?
<deitarion> DaSkreech: Yeah, now I'm wondering how to make it behave as sudo rather than su.
<Firefishe> tobias:  no, not for real ;) hee,.
<dennister> like a cold ice-cappucino
<intelikey> "<jdiwnab> I haven't been able to get a solid 40 minutes of linux for years,"   how can you break linux in less than an hour ?
<Firefishe> tobias:  That's similar to "how do you romance a girl with linux?  Answer:  ./configher && make && make out ;)
<deitarion> tobias: Also, frozen bananas and strawberries in a food processor with no water make amazing "ice cream".
<tobias> deitarion Im putting it into my kontakt :)
<jdiwnab> well... It is more that it wouldn't start working
<tobias> mmmm
<dennister> now I'm getting hungry :( came online to ask a question about wine
<tobias> deitarion: I like to try new icecreams
<tobias> deitarion: Im gonna put this in my notebook in kontakt
<intelikey> jdiwnab not installing it on a C128 are ya ?
<Firefishe> deitarion: now *thatI* sounds scrumptious
<Firefishe> *that* rather
<DaSkreech> deitarion: There was a patch into it about two weeks back
<jdiwnab> naw, but my microsoft wireless card, and strange video cards don't help
<dennister> Q: I've now got wine installed, and the fake windows drive is there, do I just stick my winblows office disk in the cd drive to install work in wine?
<dennister> i can't exactly download it like the howtos suggest
<lupine_85> dennister: give it a try
<deitarion> tobias: One other good summer snack is frozen grapes. Just pick 'em, bag 'em, freeze 'em, and they're like cold candy.
<intelikey> jdiwnab umm hmm   don't blame linux for your M$ only hardware...    you got exactly what you paid for.
<jdiwnab> heh
<lupine_85> the setup program will install to whatever it thinks c: is - assuming the setup program works in wine
<tobias> nice!
<tobias> :D
<jdiwnab> It worked in Suse, but my video card didn't. Then my network card didn't work in ubuntu the first 5 times
<tobias> my friends used to make me grapes with alchohol in them in the freezer
<tobias> I tried it once, not a good idea
<DaSkreech> jdiwnab: Matrox Video cards?
<tobias> too easy to get drunk
<tobias> :)
<deitarion> tobias: Finally, to balance it out with a winter snack, chocolate "milk" can be had with roughly two heaping spoonfulls of unsweetened cocoa powder, roughly two cups of maple syrup, and however much condensed coconut milk you need to make it creamy.
<dennister> well apparently word 2003 does work in wine, it's in the wine database...i just don't know how to install it from a cd into wine, as the howtos say to download programs
<jdiwnab> Some strange integrated ATI stuff
<tobias> ooh! cocomilk!
<tobias> its so nice not to have to use the soy milk all the time
<DralaFi> but you can't drink milk!
<tobias> or the rice\oat milk
<jdiwnab> but I got an old comptuer to play with and have it sharing internet with my windows box, so it seems to be working now
<tobias> I can drink coconutmilk! :D
<tobias> dralafi: i cant drink cowmilk
<DaSkreech> tobias: Soy Juice
<DralaFi> tobias, but why won't you eat meat and drink cow milk?
<tobias> dralafi: or wont rathr
<DaSkreech> You can't milk a Soy bean
<DaSkreech>  at least not the last time I tried
<dennister> the howtos just talk about downloading apps and their executable files
<intelikey> DaSkreech gerber does it.
<deitarion> tobias: To be honest, we don't get "... milk" much. I usually prefer the tropical juice blends, especially Tropicana's Paradise Blend.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: gerber milks the public
<intelikey> that too
<tobias> daskreech: I have to call it something, and I dont like the word juice for it does not have the same qualities as juice for me, while milk is the most common term that I can think off, its like yea I can use it for everything milk can be used for with no exception so why not just call it soy milk? :)
<DaSkreech> Because milk requires mammry glands?
<intelikey> cow juice ?
<intelikey> moo juice   that is.
<purpleposeidon> moo-moo milk
<dennister> here goes...sticking the ms office dvd in...
<tobias> dralafi: various reasons have made me decide to stop consuming products that I belive are harming the planet and other beings(humans and other animals alike) one of the products I have chosen to stear away from is animal products, one of the reasons is that they cut down the rainforest, grow food for animals there(in brazil) and transport the food all the way to norway where they feed it to animals, and then the energy that is fed to the animal
<tobias> o the animals are treated horribly, its nothing like it used to be.
<intelikey> ewh glands    how discusting.
<DaSkreech> stear away :-)
<tobias> hehe
<tobias> its norwenglish no doubt
<intelikey> but what about the poor plants   don't they count ?
<tobias> it means to avoid
<intelikey> they have feelings too
<DaSkreech> I've often wondered that
<intelikey> you guys crack me up.
<tobias> intelikey: yes they do, but when I am vegan I absorb one tenth of the plants I would absorb on a meat+dairy based diet
<DaSkreech> Soylent cola?
<DaSkreech> Soylent Greens for everyone! :)
<Winter> DaSkreech: oh gad
<DralaFi> tobias, ok, but coputers and the energy they consume also harm the planet, and has certainly harmed my eyesight. So by that count, is it logical for us all to stop using computers? I mean, I don't like the fact that animals are being killed for us, but you can't exactly stop because then you're sabotageing your survival.
<tobias> its made out of people!!
<DaSkreech> heehee :)
<DaSkreech> tobias: would you advocate everone to be vegan?
<tobias> dralafi: I dont have to do everything to do one right thing do I? I can try my best... you know :) everything counts
<dennister> ok...sticking the dvd in is not working...how do i install this app from dvd into wine?
<tobias> daskreech: I would advocate everyone to think for themselves and question all "truths"
* intelikey chants  "down with computers, down with energy"
<DralaFi> tobias, true.
<deitarion> According to a guy in #kde, kdesu uses sudo by using "sudo su -" but he has no idea how to alter it's behaviour.
<DralaFi> intelikey, hahaha :)
<DaSkreech> intelikey: You can't be down with energy
<DaSkreech> that's silly u plutonian
<intelikey> DaSkreech it's my chant leave it alone  !
<Firefishe> Can 'sux' be used in place of sudo?
<intelikey> :)
<Firefishe> or will it mess things up in ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> tobias: ha ha ok but this is waty O-T now
* intelikey chants  "down with correction !"
<tobias> :D
* tobias chants kubuntu for everyone and cake for me!
* DaSkreech chants "down with Chanting, Down with advocation"
<tobias> this is fun
<Firefishe> up with if, in fact "ifup" ;)
<tobias> there are many nice people here I can see :)
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<intelikey> * DaSkreech/#kubuntu chants "down with Chanting, *   hehhe   that's kinda the pot calling the kettel mule isn't it     lol
<jdiwnab> <.<
<intelikey> can't say black, it might offend someone.
<DralaFi> intelikey, #000000
<intelikey> DralaFi come on....    this channel went to hell an hour ago.   ;/
<DralaFi> intelikey, or unsigned char the_colour[3]  = {0,0,0};
<DralaFi> intelikey, it went to hell? :D didn't notice
<tobias> we are in hell now? who would have thought it was so pleasent.
* intelikey would expect it to be peaceful            &  dull      &   void of understanding....
<intelikey> off hand anyone know where the xdm config is ?
<DralaFi> ooh, anyone still use xdm?
<DralaFi> i think it might be somewhere under /etc/X11/
<Hawkwind> intelikey: /etc/X11/xdm ?
<intelikey> yeah found it /etc/X11/xdm
<intelikey> ty
<DralaFi> :)
<intelikey> hmmm but nothing on passwordless login
<jdiwnab> hrm
<jdiwnab> I was using the update manager for upgrading
<jdiwnab> and it seemed to have stopped after downloading everything
<DaSkreech> adept?
<jdiwnab> I don't know
<jdiwnab> I went to the update manager and said upgrade and it downloaded everything to upgrade from 6.06 yo 6.10
<jdiwnab> then stopped
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> is there a full upgrade button?
<DralaFi> yes, it's the big red one
<DralaFi> well not really. but there should be a full upgrade button in Adept.
<Launchpad-Lap> can kubuntu run good as a server?
<DralaFi> isn't kubuntu for desktop/laptop uses? ie. users who just want a workstation, and not a server?
<bobbyshafter> reading some of the thread online that is not a good way to upgrade from dapper to edge
<Launchpad-Lap> ?
<DaSkreech> Launchpad-Lap: as wel las Ubuntu
<jdiwnab> hopefully I didn't hose my system a second time
<DaSkreech> tobias: http://mako.cc/copyrighteous/reflections/20061116-00.html
<DralaFi> Launchpad-Lap, get debian, slackware or something similar, perhaps. depends on your requirements.
<Launchpad-Lap> is debian freeware?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Launchpad-Lap> basicly i just want a fileserver/printer server
<galileu> alguem me entende ai?
<Launchpad-Lap> and possiable a fileserver
<DaSkreech> Launchpad-Lap: It's open Source and free
<Launchpad-Lap> err doman
<Launchpad-Lap> domain
<Launchpad-Lap> opern source doesnt = free though lol
<DaSkreech> galileu: espanol?
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<intelikey> DralaFi the default install is geared that way but *buntu is a full linux distro.
<Launchpad-Lap> !debian
<galileu> no brasileiro
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<DaSkreech> !br
<bobbyshafter> i think you would have to edit your sourses list first ,then do aptget
<DaSkreech> !br | galileu
<ubotu> galileu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Launchpad-Lap> have yall heard of eyeOS?
<DralaFi> intelikey, i know. but how much work do you need to put in to strip all the new cutting edge stuff and make it a solid server?
<Launchpad-Lap> aptget work niced for me
<intelikey> DralaFi use the "alternate" install cd
<DaSkreech> DralaFi: install ubuntu-server
<DaSkreech> Easy peasy :)
<Launchpad-Lap> ubuntu-server?
<Launchpad-Lap> what be that
<intelikey> !ubuntu-server
<DaSkreech> Yeah it's a package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DralaFi> intelikey, i installed from alternate, and still ended up with all the fancy desktop stuff.
<Launchpad-Lap> lol
<DaSkreech>  Heehee
<DaSkreech> DralaFi: They have an option to install or install Server
<intelikey> DralaFi yes that's one option on it.
<DralaFi> DaSkreech, yeah, i heard of that, should look into it at some point. thanks for reminding me :)
<Launchpad-Lap> can kubuntu open an rpm file?
<adolfo> which are the "name" of the webserver`s user ?
<LjL> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<DaSkreech> !alien
<adolfo> apache2
<DaSkreech> adolfo: depends onthe webserver
<Launchpad-Lap> booo
<Launchpad-Lap> lol
<adolfo> DaSkreech: apache 2
<dennister> ok: my tab completion in konsole isn't working :( there's a problem with my kde initialization
<intelikey> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<DralaFi> intelikey, DaSkreech: heh, i was obviously not paying much attention to the ubuntu installer :D thanks for correcting me :)
<BluesKaj> usually RPM files have their dedpkg equivalents
<DaSkreech> DralaFi: it's choice one :)
<Launchpad-Lap> i wanna pratice on kubuntu before i buy this cheap system and put it on
<BluesKaj> dev
<Launchpad-Lap> that way ill have my amd to run win2k3
<dennister> how do i fix the tab completion issue first?
<DaSkreech> Launchpad-Lap: What can you only get as a rpm ?
<jdiwnab> Anyone know why updating seemed to stop after downloading everything?
<Launchpad-Lap> a file called "kernel-2.6.18-1.2238.fc5.src.rpm
<Launchpad-Lap> i think its fedora core though
<LjL> ...
<LjL> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<BluesKaj> yup, it would be
<Dark_Vampire> Ive got a problem with java
<Dark_Vampire> I`ve allready installed it but it dont run in Firefox
<Launchpad-Lap> i am though trying to install ntfs-3g
<Launchpad-Lap> does the 6.06 kubuntu have the server edition on it?
<LjL> not the normal Desktop CD
<Launchpad-Lap> grr
<intelikey> Launchpad-Lap http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.18.3.tar.bz2
<Launchpad-Lap> i need to bly some blank cds
<Launchpad-Lap> ty
<adolfo> www-data
<DralaFi> hey, anyone else having hal + kde difficulty with kernels ~~ 2.6.18 ?
<BluesKaj> I find MythTv abit daunting to install..i already have TVTime , but it's video resoultion an colour suck pretty badly...anyone know of any other TV tuner/video programs one can use to watch tv and record it on a pc ?
<Launchpad-Lap> why are they making u buy the new cds for ubuntu
<dennister> BluesKaj: there's motu...supposed to be newer/better than xawtv
<dennister> and there's kdetv
<BluesKaj> moyu and kdetv eh ...thx dennister, :)
<BluesKaj> motu rather
<tobias> daskreech: lol what a nice wallet :D
<zblach> hey all
<dennister> although i don't know if they record tv, do ur research
<zblach> any laptop gurus?
<DaSkreech> tobias: and Venn Diagram :)
<tobias> hehe
<tobias> I want one of those wallets for real!
<dennister> they won't work with my ivtv card, it's in the documentation, but if tvtime works for you your card is probably supported with these other tvapps
<tobias> daskreech: its possible to make a hemp wallet and just modify it to make rfid proof!
<Launchpad-Lap> anyone here used ntfs-3g yet?
<tobias> daskreech: there are allready lots of vegan wallets :)
<dennister> ok: the problem I'm immediately trying to get some help with: in my syslog i get a few kde-related errors, like this one: kdm_greet[4273] : Internal error: memory corruption detected
<DaSkreech> jdiwnab: what are you using to upgrade?
<jdiwnab> update manager
<intelikey> Launchpad-Lap i don't do windows.
<dennister> anyone seen that one before, and know the fix?
<DaSkreech> Launchpad-Lap: You can fake it wit hthe desktop CD but it's much more annoying
<DaSkreech> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Launchpad-Lap> eh well i kubuntu installed on one partion on the hd.. and my other partions are ntfs
<Launchpad-Lap> yeah kubuntu doesnt run well on my delle1405
<DaSkreech> Launchpad-Lap: if you want you can aptitude remove kdelibs4c2a and then apt-get install ubuntu-server and there you go
<DaSkreech> jdiwnab: try apt-get
<DaSkreech> jdiwnab: If you aren't command line averse
<jdiwnab> I'm afriad to do much, would it hurt to close the command line when it looks to be in the middle of a frozen operation?
<dennister> ctrl-c jdiwnab
<zblach> anyone know what scripts are executed on startup/hibernate?
<jdiwnab> that might work
<Launchpad-Lap> apt-get is nice
<Launchpad-Lap> runing 6.10 nicely
<MidMark> someone familiar with kio::copy?
<DaSkreech> jdiwnab: You can ask for help here and fix stuff
<DaSkreech>  just don't reboot if stuff goes wrong :)
<dennister> anyone seen this syslog error b4? kdm_greet[4273] : Internal error: memory corruption detected
<jdiwnab> heh
<jdiwnab> I already hosed the system once last night
<dennister> that's one of 2 i'm getting, and it gets repeated
<jdiwnab> don't remove your video card when the comptuer is on
<dennister> jdiwnab: u trying to get mythtv going?
<jdiwnab> nope, I just accidently knocked it out
<dennister> sorry...heard you were talking about server install, then tuner...assumed you wanted mythtv
<jdiwnab> I wasnt the server guy
<jdiwnab> HOLY!
<dennister> no...video card, my mistake again
<jdiwnab> it was still working
<jdiwnab> I tried to start apt-get and it said it couldn't get a lock, so I looked at the updater, that was hidden even though it looked closed, it it was still doing it's thing
<jdiwnab> now it asks to restart
<jdiwnab> should I?
<Kr4t05> jdiwnab: Uh, yeah?
<DaSkreech> jdi
<DaSkreech> jdiwnab: try and updatea nd upgrade again :)
<DaSkreech> I normally do cause I'm paranoid :)
<jdiwnab> k
<DaSkreech> jdiwnab: do you know irssi?
<jdiwnab> nope
<DaSkreech> jdiwnab: ok do you know about multiple terminals?
<jdiwnab> some
<jdiwnab> update manager says that it can't install everything right now
<Launchpad-Lap> can kubuntu open a .bz2 file?
<jdiwnab> yeah...
<robotgeek> tar -jxf foo.bz2 , or right click and open
<dennister> anyone know anything about memory corruption errors?
<tobias> where is the ubuntuopenweek going on?
<jdiwnab> just about anything can happen if you memory goes bad
<Launchpad-Lap> kewlies robo
<Launchpad-Lap> i think i just crashed kubuntu on the update lol
<tobias> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<tobias> aha!
<dennister> gee thanks...i'm sure it's not though...but my kdm:greet at bootup is mentioning this
<DaSkreech> dennister: I used to ... but my memory isn't what it used to be
<DaSkreech> jdiwnab: Ok Press Alt+Ctrl+F1 if it works try Alt+Ctrl+F7 to get back here
<dennister> lol...did u realize ur made a pun?
<DaSkreech> dennister: me I'm not punny :(
<Launchpad-Lap> lol i crashed adept manager
<jdiwnab> OK, that seemed to work, DaSkreech
<Launchpad-Lap> whats linux aqubalent of alt + ctrl + del
<Kr4t05> Launchpad-Lap: Hrm... Depends.
<Launchpad-Lap> ok in kubuntu 6.10
<DaSkreech> jdiwnab: Ok if you can't get stuff to work you can press Alt+Ctrl+F1 and login
<dennister> ok, i may have to make some room on a drive that's almost full, and run memseek...see if that fixes the probs at bootup with kdm, and tab-completion in bash...and why some of my preferences settings won't stay
<Launchpad-Lap> cause i cant close adept manager now that i crashed it lol
<DaSkreech> jdiwnab: Part two now. open a CLI and type irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<dennister> bbl folks
<Kr4t05> Launchpad-Lap: CTRL + ALT + Backspace will restart X.
<DaSkreech> Launchpad-Lap: I think it's Alt+ctrl=Del
<DaSkreech>  Launchpad-LapWhat does that normally do for you?
<logicalbomb> I wonder if I could get black and white 2 working on my linux machine...
<logicalbomb> with a Go5700 though... why would I bother/
<DaSkreech> logicalbomb: To show that God does exist through eternity
<DaSkreech> jdiwnab: Let me know what happens
<jdiwnab> it is checking my ident
<Launchpad-Lap> ctrl + alt + backspace a no go
<jdiwnab> it then closed when it coudln't get my identd
<Kr4t05> logicalbomb: Did they port B&W2, or are you using wine?
<logicalbomb> DaSkreech: he exists on my Windows PC in blasphemy running on crossfire X1900 XTX's
<DaSkreech> jdiwnab: hmm ok try just irssi then
<logicalbomb> Kr4t05: no idea, haven't even tried it yet
* Kr4t05 joins *-offtopic to discuss further.
<Launchpad-Lap> nothing DaSkreech
<Launchpad-Lap> hmm im assuming wine works on kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Launchpad-Lap: What? what do you want Alt+Ctrl+Del to do?
<Launchpad-Lap> well im looking for something simular to alt + ctrl + del
<Launchpad-Lap> in windows
<Launchpad-Lap> like a task manager
<jdiwnab_> DaSkreech: I'm here now
<DaSkreech> Launchpad-Lap: Ah try Ctrl+Esc
<jdiwnab> I usually use xchat or something
<DaSkreech> jdiwnab_: Ah this is in irssi?
<jdiwnab> and over here is my windows box
<Launchpad-Lap> just opened applications for me lol
<jdiwnab_> this is irssi
<DaSkreech> jdiwnab_: Ok if things go badly then you can use Alt+Ctrl+F1 to login and irssi to come here and get help
<DaSkreech> what couldn't be upgraded?
<jdiwnab> if things go badly, I have my windows box
<jdiwnab> this is my windows box
<DaSkreech> Launchpad-Lap: What DE are you using?
<DaSkreech> jdiwnab: Ah didn't know that
<jdiwnab> I said that a few times
<jdiwnab> ;)
<Launchpad-Lap> de?
<Launchpad-Lap> The Kubuntu i have is 6.10
<Launchpad-Lap> Dapper Dan
<Launchpad-Lap> or something lol
<jdiwnab> seems to be fully installed
* jdiwnab will now restart his linux box
* jdiwnab crosses his fingers
<Launchpad-Lap> lol
<jdiwnab> boot screen different
<jdiwnab> so something happened
<jdiwnab> it's logging in
<jdiwnab> seems to be ok
<DaSkreech> jdiwnab: I know but after we started my little teaching session
<jdiwnab> what should I check for?
<murchadh> jdiwnab: Welcome back! Glad it's looking good so far.
<jdiwnab> well, I learned how to use irssi
<DaSkreech> jdiwnab: update and check for upgrades again :)
<Kr4t05> jdiwnab: You have a partner in crime. I'm going from Dapper to Edgy.
<jdiwnab> seems to be all up to date
<jdiwnab> I think it worked
<DaSkreech> Then Holla :)
<Launchpad-Lap> dapper is 6.10, edgy is 6.06 right?
<jdiwnab> other way, Launchpad-Lap
<Kr4t05> Launchpad-Lap: other way around
<jdiwnab> is there anything else i shoudl check?
<Launchpad-Lap> ooo ok
<Launchpad-Lap> hehe im catching on
<jdiwnab> internet still works
<Kr4t05> If I were to get a new harddrive, could I mount, partition and migrate everything over?
<Kr4t05> Without reinstalling?
<Launchpad-Lap> hmm i need to get that ubuntu book
<Launchpad-Lap> my new job is gonna keep me board
<larson9999> Kr4t05, that should work just fine.  i'd use gparted live cd to do it
<bob> how do i upgrade to firefox 2.0 in Kubuntu Dapper?
<intelikey> !ff
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<tobias> whenever I join a channel it says "no colors allowed" ... I find that a little disturbing..
<tobias> what does it mean?
<intelikey> tobias you like collour ?
<tobias> intelikey: sure do
<tobias> all colours!
<tobias> colors
<tobias> or something
<Launchpad-Lap> black is a color
<intelikey> means the server filters out the code that colours the text  your irc client probably adds colour to some things tho
<Launchpad-Lap> white is a color
<tobias> I seem to associate it with some parts of american history
<Launchpad-Lap> clear isnt
<Launchpad-Lap> lol
<tobias> maybe im just a little crazy ;)
<intelikey> clear is a colour too      what's wrong wif you.
<Launchpad-Lap> u cant see clear
<Launchpad-Lap> clear aint a color!
<Launchpad-Lap> color not colour lol
<tobias> "no color codes allowed" would be a more... specific thing...
<SdSk8> Hello
<intelikey> juz cause you kaint see it don't mean it aint no colour....  look at inferred or ultra-violet
<SdSk8> <sdsk8>
<tobias> I cant see it, were all humans!
<Launchpad-Lap> i can see it
<tobias> color does not matter
<tobias> :D
<Launchpad-Lap> inferred is my favorite
<Launchpad-Lap> hehe
<tobias> I wish I was infrared
<DralaFi> clear lets you see stuff behind the clear object, so you see whatever colour is behind it. so clear is multi-coloured! :D \o/
<intelikey> tobias tell that to the traffic cop when you drive through a singal
<Launchpad-Lap> no sneaking into a girls bathroom lol
<tobias> lol
<Launchpad-Lap> hehe stewie from family guy = funnnnny
<tobias> clear is all colors!
<DralaFi> clear is colour.*
<Launchpad-Lap> clear isnt a color
<tobias> clear is the rainbow, clear is the love we all share!
<tobias> wee
<intelikey> howto tell dpkg to ignore one dependancy and install without it ?
<Launchpad-Lap> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<zblach> intelikey: -f
<Launchpad-Lap> what do u use dpkg with?
<intelikey> zblach force-all   but  that won't ignore a dep
<DralaFi> you use dpkg with dpkg
<zblach> intelikey: ah. ok, i don't know then
<intelikey> Launchpad-Lap apt mostly   being a console guy
<Launchpad-Lap> ooo like windows console panel? or alittle different?
<intelikey> Launchpad-Lap lots diff
<Launchpad-Lap> oo
<Dekkard> console=cli=terminal
<Launchpad-Lap> im assuming theres no razor copperback mouse drivers for kubuntu
<DralaFi> intelikey, i don't know much about the apt system, but if it keeps a list of packages installed, could it be possible to edit the package list, add the entry for your dependency, then dpkg, then remove the hacked dependency?
<zblach> quick issue. on boot, my laptop drops into hibernate
<Launchpad-Lap> !copperback
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copperback - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> Launchpad-Lap   [alt] +[ctrl] +[f1]  to see a console     but remember  to  [alt] +[ctrl] +[f7]   to get back to your gui
<intelikey> console != terminal
<zblach> it detects the lidbutton as closed
<Launchpad-Lap> i need that ubuntu book lol
<Launchpad-Lap> http://search.barnesandnoble.com/booksearch/isbnInquiry.asp?z=y&EAN=9780132435949&itm=2
<Launchpad-Lap> that one
<DaSkreech> Dink: There?
<Dink> yeah
<Launchpad-Lap> that book wouldnt happen to be an ebook online eh?
<DaSkreech> http://arstechnica.com/journals/thumbs.ars/2006/11/27/6086
<Dekkard> Launchpad-Lap:  what are you trying to install?
<bob> which works better or safer, Automatix or EasyUbuntu?
<Launchpad-Lap> well i got kubuntu already installed
<Dink> lol yeah i saw that
<intelikey> Launchpad-Lap ever look into rute   rutebook is in the repos
<LjL> bob: probably easyubuntu. but best is reading the documentation
<Launchpad-Lap> i just want a book to help me thru it
<LjL> http://help.ubuntu.com/community
<Dink> bbl
<Dink> gtg
<Launchpad-Lap> rutebook?
<Dekkard> through what?
<intelikey> !rutebook
<ubotu> rutebook: Linux: Rute User's Tutorial and Exposition, an online book. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (edgy), package size 5468 kB, installed size 8264 kB
<Dekkard> it is a pretty broad subject
<Launchpad-Lap> eh i would prefer something close just to kubuntu/ubuntu
<intelikey> chances are it's covered in rute
<DaSkreech> k
<DaSkreech> later  all
<Launchpad-Lap> well would i beable to get rutebook from?
<ryanakca> why are my keyboard layouts... gone? SysSet -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout. They're all gone...
<intelikey> read what the bot just said
<Launchpad-Lap>  rutebook: Linux: Rute User's Tutorial and Exposition, an online book. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (edgy), package size 5468 kB, installed size 8264 kB
<Launchpad-Lap> no location lol
<zblach> where would I find button state information?
<intelikey> yes there is
<intelikey> lol
<Launchpad-Lap> well online dont count
<Dekkard> you need to go into edit software sources/repositories and add universe
<intelikey> and lol the location is In component multiverse  lol
<Launchpad-Lap> some help lol
<Dekkard> oops multiverse..what he said!!!
<intelikey> as in the multiverse repository  lol
<Launchpad-Lap> just let me get my 5th dimensional travling jeep out
<Dekkard> dood
<Launchpad-Lap> hmm its coming up at the debian site
<jdiwnab> bah, only 5 dimentions
<Launchpad-Lap> is that correct?
* intelikey ignores Launchpad-Lap now
<intelikey> !repos | Launchpad-Lap
<ubotu> Launchpad-Lap: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Launchpad-Lap> yeah; X,Y,Z, Time, and Multiverse
<Launchpad-Lap> why u ignoreing me :(
<Dekkard> cant he just run synaptic..and edit the sources from there?
<intelikey> Dekkard if he installs synaptic
<Dekkard> Launchpad-Lap:  open a terminal
<Launchpad-Lap> "our good behavor will be rewarded with love and plutominal
<logicalbomb> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<intelikey> Dekkard if he reads that link it'll walk him throught it in adept
<Dekkard> its called konsole
<Dekkard> k..
<Dekkard>  i just wouldnt want to resort to that old #linux addage of rt(fill in the blank) m
<Launchpad-Lap> ok console is open
<Dekkard> type this sudo apt-get install synaptic
<logicalbomb> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Dekkard> groovy
<Dekkard> man
<Launchpad-Lap> eh
<intelikey> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Dekkard> adept crashes in my kde install..
<Dekkard> it just goes kaflooey
<intelikey> Dekkard edgy ?
<Dekkard> yip
<Launchpad-Lap> i got "E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - opem (11 Resource temp unavailable)
<intelikey> figgers
<Dekkard> do you have any other package tool open?
<Launchpad-Lap> i think my apdept manager is killing it
<Launchpad-Lap> yea
<Launchpad-Lap> apt
<Dekkard> thats why
<Launchpad-Lap> hmm why is it that u can only have one package tool open?
<Dekkard> cuz dey uses the same resources
<Dekkard> er sumpin
<Launchpad-Lap> ooo
<DralaFi> goodnight everyone
<Dekkard> nighters
<Launchpad-Lap> nite
<Dekkard> anyone here use konversation?
<bob> QUESTION: Automatix or EasyUbuntu?
<Dekkard> answer: brew yer own
<Skrot_> Dekkard: I do
<Dekkard> you like it.. its osrt of like xchat lite
<Skrot_> I've loved it since the first release :)
<Dekkard> koo
<Skrot_> Better than xchat imo. Closer to mIRC for windows
<n8k99> yes Dekkard
<Dekkard> eeeeeee
<Dekkard> and thats a good thing?
<Dekkard> kidding
<Skrot_> ofcourse ;)
<Dekkard> i use a java client sometimes that is even more mirc like.. you can have multiple windows..
<intelikey> ok anyone sharp on "aptitude" ?    how to mark a package as forbiden.
<Dekkard> almost time for "Heros"
<Dekkard> kachow!
<bob> where was Brandon Holtsclaw? i thought this was a presentation by him
<bob> tomorrow i may want to attend Ask Mark Shuttleworth, how will that chatroom be designated?
<matrix> hi i still have trouble with my sound. hda intel ad198x (that's what aplay -l says)
<matrix> it seems to be recognized correct
<matrix> and it is a fifty fifty chance if it plays sound after start up
<matrix> but as soon as i touch the wave volume settings in kmixer i don't hear anything any more
<matrix> i am confused
<dogg07> hey i just got kubuntu and im trying to figure how to get on the net can some one help please?
<dogg07> im me please..
<dogg07> can some one help me?
<dogg07> anyone?
<matrix> dogg07: do you have knetworkmanager installed?
<intelikey> howto make an empty .deb ?
<dogg07> i dont know i got the kubuntu instaltion disk and installed its self?
<dogg07> my laptop has wireless modem.
<dogg07> so how do i set this up?
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> !ndiswarper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswarper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dogg07> i have both xp hime and kubuntu wifi yes..
<intelikey> !ndiswraper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswraper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<naught101> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<matrix> in the kde start menu->internet do you have knetworkmanager there?
<intelikey> never mind me... i'm still trying to learn how to make an empty .deb
<matrix> dogg07: if not i'd recommend to install it via adept manager
<intelikey> matrix install it from where ?
<dogg07> its says something about susi?
<matrix> adept manager, package manager: kde menue->system->adept manager ...
<matrix> ui frontend to apt
<dogg07> ok brb ill  look..
<intelikey> matrix yeah without the network..... right.
<eneried> hello boys
<eneried> i need a little help
<matrix> intelikey: adept manager is not for network setup
<matrix> intelikey: of course you can install your packages right away from the internet when you are connected
<eneried> i need to fix the characters in my tty mode, i can't read accents or words in other languages, because tty shows them like question marks, or yen symbols or other things,
<eneried> this not occurs with dapper, but with edgy does
<naught101> anyone know if it's safe to delete all the socket-* and cache-* folders from /home/me/.kde/
<naught101> ?
<intelikey> matrix what part of this are we not communicating on,   if the network is down and the install CD did not install an app  what are the chances of that app being installabel from the cd ?
<Launchpad-Lap> ooo man im messedged up my somas hittinhg me
<naught101> intelikey: matrix seemed to be talking to dogg07
<naught101> keep your eyes peeled
<Launchpad-Lap> lool
<matrix> intelikey: i don't know if knetworkmanager is on the cd/dvd
<dogg07> whats up do u need to load and programs off the dick to get wifi working or what?
<intelikey> naught101 and i seem to be talking to him keep your just as peeled.
<khatahn> hi, sometimes when i enter a website with firefox, the firefox window is not updated unless i resize it. that is, if it was blank before entering the website, it stays blank until i resize the window. anyone else experienced this problem?
<dogg07> disks opps..
<matrix> dogg07: do you have the knetworkmanager installed?
<intelikey> matrix exactly.  and if he cant get to the network   you don't tell him to install something off the network to fix it so he can get to the network....   not if there is any other way.   that's all i was saying.
<matrix> intelikey: what do i know if this app is on the cd or not?
<matrix> dogg07: is it possible for  you to conncet via wire to the internet until you have your wlan up and running
<intelikey> now you're talking.
<dogg07> im on wifi with xp right now?
<intelikey> dogg07 you can't fix linux from M$ xp      can you connect to the internet in any fassion from linux  as it is now ?
<dogg07> do i rebbot and got kubuntu and set it up there?
<matrix> dogg07: on the same machine you want to setup kubuntu?
<dogg07> no.
<matrix> dogg07: do you know what wireless network card you have?
<dogg07> mabey dial up thats what i keep getting?
<intelikey> dogg07 then you should dl the web pages that ubotu is about to show you and save them where you can read them from linux.
<matrix> dogg07: so you have two machines. one you use to chat on the other you want to configure wifi
<intelikey> !wifi | dogg07
<ubotu> dogg07: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dogg07> no i just know i have a compaq presario m2000.
<dogg07> no both programs are split one mashine..
<matrix> dogg07: how is your wifi setup? wpa? wep? did you setup your router?
<dogg07> no i just got the machine and it was allready set up?
<dogg07> so do i need to change it in windows or kubuntu?
<matrix> dogg07: you would have to set it up in kubuntu
<dogg07> ok i guess ill try again ?this isnt easy?
<matrix> dogg07: the easiest way would be to connect your laptop for the setup procedure directly to your router via ethernetcable
<matrix> dogg07: another way is to use the command line
<dogg07> dont hav an eathernet cable got dsl in the houe and it connects that way
<matrix> dogg07: or to install networkmanager manually by downloading the required packages under windows and using an usbstick or your mounted windows partition to install them under linux
<matrix> dogg07: do you have an usb stick?
<dogg07> no?
<dogg07> wait y
<dogg07> mabey it came with a camera.
<matrix> with it you could transfere the requirred packages to ubuntu
<matrix> dogg07: are you at least slightly familiar with the command line?
<dogg07> ok got a flash reader usb stick?
<Launchpad-Lap> is there anyway to make kubuntu a server?
<dogg07> wer du i down load network manager?
<matrix> dogg07: here you can download the network manager http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/kde/knetworkmanager
<matrix> dogg07: klick i386 in the download table
<dogg07> down loade and reboot or what?
<matrix> dogg07: you see there some requirred files like network-manager (>= 0.6.2) and so on
<matrix> dogg07: those packages are mandatory to install the network manager
<matrix> dogg07: it relies on them and the have to be installed before
<intelikey> Launchpad-Lap sure something like    dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3 > list    edit list and remove the first three lines.   then   for Q in `cat list` ;do apt-get -y remove $Q ;done       that will remove ALL non essential packages.  then just add what you need.
<matrix> dogg07: this is a painfull way i admit because you have to take care of it your own
<dogg07> ok so do i download to usb stick? the reeboot and install?
<matrix> dogg07: normaly adept manager or apt would do it
<matrix> you have to install the *.deb files (deb is the file extension of packages)
<Launchpad-Lap> no answer:_(\] 
<matrix> dogg07: in kubuntu you open a command line and enter
<matrix> dogg07: sudo dpkg -i NameOfDebFile
<matrix> dogg07: it might tell you that you are missing some more files so you would have to download them also
<matrix> dogg07: i'd say as you seem to be very new to linux
<matrix> dogg07: do your self a favour and get a ethernet cable. ubuntu is real comfortable once you got your network running.
<intelikey> !lamp | Launchpad-Lap
<ubotu> Launchpad-Lap: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<dogg07> yes new to linux but everyone has said itd better xp..
<intelikey> heep mo' betta' 'n good !
<Launchpad-Lap> !lamb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Launchpad-Lap> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<matrix> dogg07: it is. please don't give up
<Launchpad-Lap> what proggie is used for email?
<dogg07> im not ill try it and dee what happens i dont wanto go to dial up again.
<Hawkwind> Launchpad-Lap: kmail, evolution, thunderbird, mutt, and many many others
<robotgeek> Launchpad-Lap: i prefer to use kmail, it is very nice
<Launchpad-Lap> i mean server program for email
<Launchpad-Lap> sorry
<Hawkwind> Launchpad-Lap: postfix
<Launchpad-Lap> with the shipit cd - it comes with ubuntu server
<Launchpad-Lap> right?
<Hawkwind> Launchpad-Lap: There is also sendmail, but postfix will give you less headaches
<robotgeek> uggh, postfix smtp relay is extremely difficult
* robotgeek gives up!
<Hawkwind> robotgeek: No it's not
<logicalbomb> i installed that 3d desk viewer
<logicalbomb> and have no idea how to install it
<Hawkwind> Maybe for some, but not for everyone
<robotgeek> Hawkwind: i gave up and used nbsmtp
<Hawkwind> logicalbomb: You installed it but you have no idea how to install it ?
<logicalbomb> no I installed it from adept manager via GUI and have no idea how to get it to work?
<logicalbomb> lol
<Hawkwind> robotgeek: The postfix docs are quite simple to follow and understand.  Nothing too hard about it
<Launchpad-Lap> sweet.. my somas kicked in so i will ask the same question tomorrow
<robotgeek> Hawkwind: yeah, i managed to do it finally, it was tough cause ssl and all that stuff had to be setup
<logicalbomb> Hawkwind:  it says it's installed but it doesn't exactly function.
<logicalbomb> /var/lib/dpkg/lock is in use?
<logicalbomb> how do I get that to free up?
<metatecque> I have a question/problem - I keep getting an error when I try to do anything as root - "Conversation with su failed" does anybody have any idea what this could be?
<metatecque> I have a question/problem - I keep getting an error when I try to do anything as root - "Conversation with su failed" does anybody have any idea what this could be?
<spurcell-portabl> I have a strange symptom when using my Dell Latitude D600 running Kubuntu LTS and trying to use a video projector through the external video port.  Using every projector I've tried (different models of Dell projectors), every resolution I've tried, and every Monitor type I've used for the second monitor, I always have a strip of pixels on the right side of the laptop screen that are not seen on the projected screen.  What
<spurcell-portabl> could cause this?
<matrix> how can i find the available parameters of a kernel module?
<spurcell-portabl> metatecque: I haven't seek that, but does this help? http://www.michaelphipps.com/2006-11-15/kubuntu-fix-conversation-with-su-failed-and-forgotten-password.html
<metatecque> actually  I found it in the ubuntu forums - thanks anyway
<logicalbomb> if I source install I should be able to get GLX working right
<logicalbomb> ''''
<logicalbomb> gffffgft
<logicalbomb> g
<logicalbomb> fFFgtfff
<logicalbomb> '
<logicalbomb> gggF'
<logicalbomb> ggTF
<logicalbomb> gtf'
<logicalbomb> gtf
<logicalbomb> sorry
<purpleposeidon> your logic in undeniable.
<logicalbomb> my 2 year old found my computer while I was AFK
<spurcell-portabl> :-)
<spurcell-portabl> Starting him/her early!
<logicalbomb> at least he has initiative, maybe he'll be the next computer nerd of the family
<purpleposeidon> learning to type before learning to talk!
<logicalbomb> lol, exactly, with linux you have to start them early
<spurcell-portabl> My (now) five year old learned his alphabet from a linux game when he was 2.
<logicalbomb> otherwise the world taints them to the world of windows
<purpleposeidon> Start him right, keep him away from windows
<luca> hi everyone
<logicalbomb> spurcell-portabl: i'm building them a linux box to learn japanese, typing, and the alphabet
<luca> has anybody experienced ooffice and/or firefox crashes?
<spurcell-portabl> Cool.
<logicalbomb> spurcell-portabl: the mom's japanese, it wasn't negotiable
<galathalion> is there a command or something to show the desktop?
<robotgeek> galathalion: there is an applet, to show desktop
<spurcell-portabl> galathalion: not sure what you mean... like minimize all other windows to reveal it?  Or like open it in a file browser?
<Jucato> galathalion: you can also press Ctrl+Alt=D
<Jucato> Ctrl+Alt+D
<spurcell-portabl> Any X gurus watching?
<galathalion> robotgeek: an applet?
<galathalion> spurcell-portabl: yes minimize all windows
<Jucato> galathalion: right-click on the panel -> Add Applets to Panel -> Show Desktop applet
<galathalion> Jucato: sweetness.. thank you
<logicalbomb> my wife and recipes online
<logicalbomb> she's going to drive me nuts!
<logicalbomb> how the hell do you make healthy cookies?
<logicalbomb> why does it give you a can not open lock file error?
<logicalbomb> !lock file
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock file - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<logicalbomb> !13 permission
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 13 permission - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deitarion> In order to just throw in my two cents on the topic I had to leave (not to change the subject), I'm "conditionally" vegan (I make an exception for the occasional cheese pizza) for two main reasons: First, because it's less wasteful (Think "trophic levels") of growing space. Second, because it's easier on my digestive system. (my as a personal reference, not as a reference to humans in general)
<logicalbomb> !/var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about var/lib/dpkg/lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<logicalbomb> um it does that when I fail to use the sudo command
<logicalbomb> my bad
<logicalbomb> !nvidia-glx
<luca> nobody with troubles using FF or OOO? I am going nuts with them crashing!
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<deitarion> luca: Sorry. I use Konqueror, wvWare, and LyX... and I don't currently have any active Kubuntu installs. (though I have one planned)
<spurcell-portabl> luca: Haven't had problems here.
<luca> I have had six ooo crashes this afternoon
<norbert> My yakuake opens and automatically hides again -> it seems that this behaviour is mostly related to another window already being open on the workspace. Someone encounter this? or have a suggestion on fixing it?
<luca> would it not be for the recover feature, I would be tearing it apart!
<logicalbomb> how do you exit the X-Server?
<logicalbomb> cntrl-alt-F1?
<logicalbomb> !X Server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about X Server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<logicalbomb> !X-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about X-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spurcell-portabl> ctrl-alt-backspace
<norbert> haha - it worked :-)
<norbert> its been a *long* day; anywho, someone notice this yakuake issue? It kind of defeats the purpose if I have to find an empty workspace to open it :-/
<logicalbomb> cntrl+alt+backspace didnt work out too well for me
<spurcell-portabl> What did it do?  You disappeared from here -- so I figured it worked...
<spurcell-portabl> Exiting the X-session would necessarily close (and normally restart) KDE.
<peanutb> how do i make virtual desktops not share the same windows?
<luca> eight crashes
<luca> I am kinda beginning to enrage
<luca> :(
<_kuja_> eight crashes huh? Which thing crashed?
<luca> open office
<luca> it is REALLY disturbing >_<
<peanutb> how do i separate virtual desktops like in gnome?
<T3hWiz0rd> I got a new harddrive... I am guessing there is no way to simply copy all of the content of this drive over to it and have it simply ready to go out of the box eh?
<T3hWiz0rd> outside of mirror raiding that is
<Jucato> peanutb: in the taskbar? right-click on the panel -> Configure Panel -> Taskbar options -> uncheck "Show windows from all desktops"
<peanutb> ok
<peanutb> thanks
<logicalbomb> I installed my kernel-source files
<logicalbomb> but the nvidia-linux installer wont recognize it
<T3hWiz0rd> logicalbomb: are you trying to use nvidias official drivers off their site?
<peanutb> T3hWiz0rd, youprobably will need to do another install, but copying all the data to that drive shouldent be hard.
<T3hWiz0rd> peanutb: well its in a usb shell right now and i can't seem to format the MF pos
<logicalbomb> yes I am
<T3hWiz0rd> logicalbomb: those can be problematic on kubuntu
<logicalbomb> oh
<T3hWiz0rd> *can be*
<logicalbomb> well should I go to the original install
<logicalbomb> apt-get nvidia-confg
<logicalbomb> xorg
<logicalbomb> however that is
<T3hWiz0rd> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<logicalbomb> it screws up when I boot into my login
<logicalbomb> I have it installed when I switch to the Nvidia driver and restart it gives me screwed up graphics at login
<T3hWiz0rd> kubuntu does things an odd way... its hard to explain it in some cases.
<logicalbomb> haven't tried to F1 login then F7 to boot back in
<peanutb> T3hWiz0rd, you might just put it into your computer, and format it that way.
<T3hWiz0rd> hmmm true that
<T3hWiz0rd> peanutb: what worries me is i think my boot sector is on the damned windows harddrive lol
<T3hWiz0rd> and i'd need to format it in windows to make sure it gets doen the way I'd like it.
<PsiKloPx> Hiya - what's the linux equivalent to windows "ipconfig"?
<T3hWiz0rd> I have a primary domain controller on my network, peanutb... so I may just copy all contnet of this computer to it and then back over once the install is done.... pretty easy in and of its own as well
<eilker> ifconfig
<voker57> hi
<PsiKloPx> thanx!
<T3hWiz0rd> peanutb: i do, however, hate having to back stuff up via network... it is t3h sl0wnizz
<peanutb> T3hWiz0rd, thats what i did for mylaptop.
<voker57> Can you tell me where i can find "x11-dev"?
<T3hWiz0rd> peanutb: especially considering it'd be backing up close to 60GB
<peanutb> T3hWiz0rd, wooo. Id use a usb HD.
<T3hWiz0rd> hmmmm
<logicalbomb> t3hwiz0rd:  I installed the pack but i'm not sure how it will react on the reboot
<eilker> voker57: package or folder ?
<T3hWiz0rd> peanutb: i wonder.... I have a ide-to-usb hdd casing
<voker57> eilker: package
<logicalbomb> my wife just freaked out because she found out our printer was color
<logicalbomb> is that all it takes?
<T3hWiz0rd> logicalbomb: woman are simple.
<T3hWiz0rd> logicalbomb: like macs... give them something useless to do and they'll do it good with joy.
<peanutb> T3hWiz0rd, that'll work
<T3hWiz0rd> peanutb: let me boot into the dreaded WIND0ZE!!!#!@!@!@!~#!@#!@
<T3hWiz0rd> and see what magic i can work up
<voker57> "libx11-dev" is that it?
<T3hWiz0rd> what worries me is windows won't be able to see that drive clearly cos its linux EX3
<logicalbomb> T3hWiz0rd:  any advice on getting 3ddesktop to work?
<logicalbomb> !3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<T3hWiz0rd> logicalbomb: my advice is not using 3ddesktops
<T3hWiz0rd> they're unstable, beta, and rather bugy
<logicalbomb> lag
<T3hWiz0rd> thy can really mess up your linux install and lead to many unpleasant buggies
<eilker> voker57: most probably, pls its explanation
<T3hWiz0rd> also, htey lock up openGL
<T3hWiz0rd> so if you go to launch another application that uses openGL
<T3hWiz0rd> you can crash the computer
<logicalbomb> t3hWiz0rd: uninstalling now
<voker57> eilker: some program requires it to build
<eilker> tT3hWiz0rd: it depends on video card
<eilker> voker57: dont you use adept ?
<T3hWiz0rd> eilker: its still buggy...
<voker57> eilker: i do.
<T3hWiz0rd> theres no use in doing it on a computer that he might use for actual production.
<eilker> tT3hWiz0rd: i have onboard video card, and no problem
<T3hWiz0rd> eilker: it doesn't change the fact that 3d desktops are not stable.
<T3hWiz0rd> i can make my car run on 2 quarts of oil
<eilker> voker57: so install all packages..what is the problem now?
<T3hWiz0rd> doesn't make it a good idea.
<eilker> tT3hWiz0rd: in fact i installed it, but i dont use it
<T3hWiz0rd> like i said eilker
<T3hWiz0rd> its like saying i can make my car run on two quarts of oil...
<T3hWiz0rd> I know i can, but its still a dumb idea.
<T3hWiz0rd> there is nothing productive in 3d desktops that make the problems and bugs worth while yet.
<eilker> tT3hWiz0rd: but i think that it also depends ram and video card
<logicalbomb> i'm on a Go5700
<logicalbomb> why risk it
<eilker> tT3hWiz0rd: in fact good utility
<logicalbomb> the drivers barely work right for me
<logicalbomb> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> eilker: no, its a known fact that 3d desktops tie up openGL and launching another openGL application can crash it.
<eilker> tT3hWiz0rd: oftenly crashes...
<T3hWiz0rd> linux is an odd beast...
<T3hWiz0rd> it doesn't like certain things, at all.
<dennister> ok, real problem i hope to get help with: i think I've got another x-session going that I can't shut down, so my /tmp directory is growing at each reboot instead of being emptied
<T3hWiz0rd> logicalbomb: if you wanna play with 3d desktops, make a small non-production computer that you can use to play with it.  have a P3 800MHz with 1GB of ram and 256 megs of video that i have beryl on
<dennister> what to do?
<T3hWiz0rd> logicalbomb: and thats all i do with it... Gentoo with customizations, its a non production box.
<logicalbomb> this box is my experimental steps into linux
<logicalbomb> kubuntu's been the best distro i've ever used
<logicalbomb> it made my laptop into a linux machine for good
<T3hWiz0rd> logicalbomb: then you can do it. But if you've only got one linux box i always recommend making a second
<T3hWiz0rd> and naming it "b0rkerbox" on your network lol
<T3hWiz0rd> something to just destroy
<logicalbomb> i'm building a second for my kids to use
<T3hWiz0rd> logicalbomb: one of the problems related to your video erros might be that you installed the kubuntu drivers off of apt and then did the official drivers
<T3hWiz0rd> when i did that, i borked kubuntu beyond reason.
<eilker> dennister: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<T3hWiz0rd> logicalbomb: dell has some really cheap 300 dollar computers that i buy every now and then to play with, break them, then sell them
<T3hWiz0rd> logicalbomb: but i also work for a company that has Casstle and Cooke homes as a client... I get a lot of their old computers.
<peanutb> why not just build your own?
<T3hWiz0rd> many are actually pretty nice.
<T3hWiz0rd> peanutb: for my main boxes and servers i do build my own
<T3hWiz0rd> but building my own isn't as cheap as a 200 dollar dell lol
<peanutb> its gotten cheeper lately
<logicalbomb> T3hWiz0rd:  I work for a fed agent and he dumps dban worked comps on me
<T3hWiz0rd> ah
<T3hWiz0rd> peanutb: still not as cheap as what dell can assemble one of their bucket PC's for
<T3hWiz0rd> peanutb: and considering i eventually just recycle the parts and build something better out of them... tis not bad.
<T3hWiz0rd> I'm not fond over dells motherboards but... it could be worse.
<joecoder> Probably a funny question, but is there a way to have my apps store their settings somewhere else besides /home/myname ?
<T3hWiz0rd> joecoder: errr... 0.o
<logicalbomb> T3hWiz0rd:  What do you do for living
<joecoder> I prefer to have show hidden files enabled but the folder is just to cluttered.  Putting them in a subfolder would make life much easier.
<peanutb> T3Wiz0rd, celerons have an odd way of frying
<peanutb> like potatoes
<T3hWiz0rd> logicalbomb: system administration data recovery and linux management
<logicalbomb> dennister: you're canadian aren't you?
<logicalbomb> T3hWiz0rd:  i'm a network admin for multiple law firms around here, and a couple fed agents
<wizard> logicalbomb: im going into the navy for their stuff eventually
<logicalbomb> T3hWiz0rd:  Learning linux for fun will probably turn it into prophit soon, i'm one of those "MSCE" punks
<wizard> logicalbomb: switched computers lol
<logicalbomb> wizard:  Into the navy?  you're young then
* wizard is now in his thinking room aka toilet
<joecoder> it seems like the user app settings path should be an environment variable or something.
<wizard> logicalbomb: yeah, i am
<wizard> logicalbomb: i got in the right place at the right time and knew the right people
<murchadh_bhaba>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<joecoder> Am I the only one that finds it frustrating to find my own files and folders among about 100 app settings folders in /home/user ?
<wizard> joecoder: . folders should be hidden
<_kuja_> only if you have show hidden files turned on
<wizard> joecoder: unless you're using a GTK app or gnome, which doesn't respect stuff
<bkudria> can someone help me get the google search textbox back on my konqueror toolbar?  i can't seem to figure out how to add it ...
<joecoder> I prefer it off.
<seven> is somebody using xara extrem?
<joecoder> as customizeable as linux is, I assumed there'd be a way.  I'll just toggle hidden files on and off as I need it I guess.
<logicalbomb> i'm afraid to reboot my system after putting that Nvidia Driver in place
<logicalbomb> i feel another recovery to the NV driver comming on.
<joecoder> logicalbomb: backup Xorg.conf and replace the old version via cmd line if fail?
<Jucato> bkudria: 1) check if it's enabled: Settings -> Configure Extensions -> Search Bar Plugin
<wizard> godspeed, t3hwiz0rd... godspeed lol
<logicalbomb> i did dpkg command last time and recovered resolution and driver
<excitatory> logicalbomb: why would you reboot your computer..?  restart x.
<logicalbomb> excitatory:  Because i'm not in the mood to fix it yet
<bkudria> Jucato: it is...what next?
<Jucato> bkudria: if it's enabled, check if it's currently added to the toolbar, Settings -> Configure Toolbars, look for the Search Toolbar and see if the "Search Bar" actions is in the Current actions side
<Jucato> bkudria: the Search Toolbar will only appear if you're in Web Browser mode (viewing a web page, not a folder/directory)
<seven> how do i get plug ins in xara extrem do i have to buy it. it a multiverse package but i can adept the 0.7 version, no plugins???
<bkudria> Jucato: aha, got it
<Jucato> :)
<bkudria> Jucato: thanks a lot!
<joecoder> aw, no symlinks across devices.
<logicalbomb> man oh man everytime I switch driver "nvidia" in the xorg.conf it screws up terribly!
<Jucato> joecoder: if the device isn't formatted in a Linux FS, or if you're trying to make symlinks using media:/
<joecoder> media:/, yeah
<Jucato> joecoder: try using /media instead :)
<RawSushi> question...I set up an nvidia driver..but I just got a new nvidia video card
<RawSushi> how do I get it working?
<joecoder> I think I did.  I was trying to add my home folder in windows under my linux home folder.
<RawSushi> I had an old one
<RawSushi> I set up the driver
<RawSushi> then I got a new card
<RawSushi> so the driver isn't working now
<logicalbomb> that doesn't even make since?
<Jucato> joecoder: I think you can, but not the other way around
<RawSushi> ?
<logicalbomb> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<logicalbomb> check that out
<RawSushi> I have to do it all over again?
<joecoder> jucato; let me try swapping the order of my arguments, etc.
<joecoder> Jucato: invalid cross-device link either way
<Jucato> joecoder: hm.. let me try...
<logicalbomb> more then likley
<logicalbomb> it isn't that bad of a process is it?
<logicalbomb> other then I can't get myne working ribght
<logicalbomb> right*
<logicalbomb> lol
<logicalbomb> and thats regular drivers not beta from nvidia
<Jucato> joecoder: no problems here. how are you making the symlink btw?
<joecoder> Jucato: sudo link /home/myfiles /media/windows/MyFiles
<Jucato> joecoder: you're trying to make a hard link, not a symlink
<joecoder> ah, ok
<joecoder> thought a hard link was a symlink.
<Jucato> nope
<joecoder> and then shortcuts (a windows term I guess) was something different.
<joecoder> but on ntfs, isn't a symbolic link the same as a hard link?
<joecoder> and how do I do a symbolic link?
<Jucato> lol I suddenly forgot :)
<Jucato> joecoder: you don't want drag and drop?
<luca> by the way, I would make my ntfs partition writable in kubuntu?
<joecoder> dragging and dropping in konqueror just moves or copies the folders, correct?
<luca> pls no warning on the dangers, I am aware :)
<Jucato> joecoder: nope, unless you pick Move or Copy from the popup
<joecoder> Jucato: perfect! thanks.
<Jucato> joecoder: when you drag and drop a file/folder to a different place, a popup will appear, asking you if you want to Move, Copy, or Link
<joecoder> Jucato: now, when I delete will it just break the link?
<Jucato> joecoder: delete which one?
<joecoder> luca: I have ntfs writing enabled. Found a guide on the net although I don't have the link any more. I think I originally saw it on digg if that helps.
<joecoder> Jucato: The link and not the original.
<murchadh_bhaba> luca: You'll need the Givre ntfs-3g driver installed. Then use the mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/??? /MountPoint
<Jucato> joecoder: if you delete the link, it will be gone. no link, nothing broken. if you delete the original, the link will point to an invalid location, then it's broken
<luca> murchadh_bhaba: where do I find the driver? synaptic?
<luca> and thanks in any case :)
<logicalbomb> I want to launch an FTP Server from my house
<murchadh_bhaba> luca: Give me a minute, I'll see if I can find the repository details.
<luca> thanks!
<logicalbomb> !FTP
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<logicalbomb> konqueror has FTP
<logicalbomb> ?
<logicalbomb> how do I use that one
<logicalbomb> oh
<logicalbomb> that isn't a server duh
<robotgeek> logicalbomb: ftp://foo.server.net
<robotgeek> logicalbomb: use proftpd
<luca> logicalbomb: and for uploading, I highly recommend kftgrabber
<robotgeek> konqueror
<robotgeek> konqueror is awesome :)
<logicalbomb> i tried to install proftpd
<logicalbomb> IPv6 getaddrinfo error
<murchadh_bhaba> luca: Add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list and it should show in adept/synaptic - deb-src http://givre.cabspace.com/ubuntu/ dapper main
<luca> thanks!
<joecoder> ok, who wants to help me get my wireless working (probably most common question after video drivers, eh?)
<joecoder> well, I'm almost finished with an adept update, who knows, maybe it'll just work this time.
<murchadh_bhaba> luca: Any problems do a search for Givre and ntfs-3g; just in case there is a key to download from their server.
<luca> no way :(
<luca> mount failed
<luca> uh wait
<luca> me stupid
<luca> done
<luca> :)
<joecoder> surely not!  "bash: gcc: command not found"
<luca> finally! thanks a lot, I missed it :)
<joecoder> where's my gcc?
<murchadh_bhaba> luca: Did you get it going?
<ergoproxy> heya, anyone know how i can get the 'recently used items' in the K menu?
<joecoder> well, update finished
<joecoder> hopefully the reboot works.
<_kuja_> ergoproxy, right click on the panel, configure panel, the menus tab
<ergoproxy> excellent... thanks!
<luca> murchadh_bhaba: yeah perfectly
<joecoder> Ugh... too many annoyances.  Just finished an update (including kernel).  Computer didn't shut down on it's own so I had to do a hard reset (it's happened before), Grub comes up and seems to have removed windows from the list (happens every time after a kernel update), and when I do get back into kde, I have to do sudo etho0 down, sudo eth0 up to get netowrk working again.
<murchadh_bhaba> luca: Legend! I was waiting years for ntfs write access. Invaluable!
<joecoder> and now my kopete settings have been changed and all these chat messages look all funky.
<joecoder> and my wireless still doesn't work.
<luca> murchadh_bhaba: what do you mean? have you not done it for yourself yet? sorry I fear I am misunderstanding :D
<joecoder> why is gcc "command not found" ?
<robotgeek> joecoder: install build-essential
<joecoder> thanks.
<joecoder> why did updating my kernel erase windows from grub (again) ?
<max_> after you download 3ddesktop how do you run it?
<murchadh_bhaba> luca: No, I have it working perfectly for about 4 or 5 months. But ntfs write capability is very new. I hope it all works as well for you as it has for me. <|;-}
<feld> i have kubuntu edgy
<luca> murchadh_bhaba: :)
<max_> after you download 3ddesktop how do you run it?
<feld> konqueror appears to be neutered and cant see anything but /home and /media
<feld> wtf is up with that, and how do I fix it.
<luca> View - Show hidden files
<_kuja_> There's a special section in the grub menu.lst file called automagic, or similar. If you put the windows entries in that section they would have been erased...... they should be placed outside of that section.
<feld> luca: that's weird as hell. who made that decision :X
<luca> feld: someone with a practical sense
<feld> how is that practical
<feld> I have to unhide things now
<luca> I do not want to see my sys folders every time, when I just need Docs and cdrom
<luca> it is just a click...
<joecoder> is there a way to verify menu.lst before taking the plunge?
<feld> so Amarok can find /mnt/files because it doesnt have full Konq functionality
<feld> /mnt/files is an NFS share of mine that has all my music
<murchadh_bhaba> feld: There is a file called.hidden in root. Anything in here is hidden. Delete the file, and it will show all of the root directory.
<joecoder> kuja: thanks
<feld> murchadh_bhaba: thanks for that
<Jucato> !hidden-root | feld
<ubotu> feld: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<murchadh_bhaba> feld: Type sudo kate /.hidden and you'll get the idea.
<feld> yeah i see it
<_kuja_> joecoder, not as far as I know.
<feld> interesting........ anyway, thx for the tip
<Jucato> !kdesu | murchadh_bhaba
<ubotu> murchadh_bhaba: In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<joecoder> next question:  my laptop often hangs on shutdown... any logs I can check for an evil process that's hanging or something like that?
<_kuja_> What video card drivers are you using?
<joecoder> ati's
<_kuja_> Thought so.
<murchadh_bhaba> Jucato: Oops! Sorry, my bad. It should've been kdesu kate /.hidden.
<joecoder> workaround?
<_kuja_> I've not played with it much, so I'm not sure ... search around on the ubuntuforums  though and it won't take you long to find something on this. ATIs linux drivers are crap.
<joecoder> I've heard that before
<_kuja_> one workaround is to use the opensource drivers for it (ati or radeon), the other would probably involve trying a different (probably newer) version of the driver.
<Dekkard> hmm
<metatecque> hmm
<Dekkard> seems .. i dunno.. is kde 3.5 buggy?
<max_> how do i configure 3ddeskd?
* Dekkard shruggs
<metatecque> max_ I have tried that and made it work and honestly I don't remember
<Dekkard> i honestly need to crash
<max_> metaecque: it works, i just need to find out the shortcuts
<metatecque> as I remember hmmm - alt key combo - holdon
<Jucato> max_: you need to make your own shortcuts for running 3ddesk
<max_> oh ok
<fulat2k> hi folks, how do i enable the graphical boot screen for kubuntu?  it's somehow not enabled for my installation
<Jucato> I suggest using Input Actions to create your shortcuts keys for 3ddesk
<max_> Jucarto: is there no config in 3ddesk, can you not change the way it switches....or is the roullete wheel like thing the only way
<Jucato> max_: run this in Konsole:  "3ddesk --help"
<Jucato> take a look at the --mode=xxxx options
<jodaddy> how do you get a kb shortcut to just open konqueror as filemanager? i'm looking everywhere can't find it.
<max_> Jucarto: ithanks
<Jucato> jodaddy: you can make an application launcher (in K Menu or in the panel) and create a keyboard shortcut for it. use this command for the launcher: kfmclient openProfile "filemanagement"
<logicalbomb> how do you compile the kernel source after you've gotten
<_kuja_> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KernelCustomBuild?highlight=%28kernel%29
<logicalbomb> so when one you apt-get kernel-source that is updating it and compiling it for you automatically
<logicalbomb> ?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> apt-get source only downloads the source code for the package
<logicalbomb> how do I run and compile it then?
<Jucato> see the link _kuja_ gave above
<logicalbomb> yeah
<logicalbomb> it gives me an error saying that I need to be in the top level
<logicalbomb> a top level linux kernel source directory tree
<logicalbomb> how do I find my way there
<robotgeek> logicalbomb: cd /usr/src/linux-xx.xxx
<logicalbomb> the x's stand for my version right
<logicalbomb> I can get that with uname -r
<robotgeek> logicalbomb: sure, or whereever you ahve the sourec
<logicalbomb> i did it to where I have the source and it gave me the same error
<logicalbomb> and told me to upgrade it if I met this error as being wrong
<logicalbomb> I have it upgraded, and I still recieve the error
<robotgeek> logicalbomb: what exactly are you trying to do?
<logicalbomb> compile the most current version of my source
<logicalbomb> remove the old nvidia driver set, and then install the beta drivers my friend suggested
<robotgeek> logicalbomb: http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html
<jodaddy> Jucato: Thanks, works perfect :-)
<xsacha> http://youtube.com/watch?v=f2XQ97XHjVw :)
<jodaddy> Jucato: Sorry, last thing, is there a param i can pass to make it go to the home folder? i know ctrl-home does that
<Jucato> jodaddy: doesn't int open in the home folder by default already?
<jodaddy> Jucato: Sorry, yeh it was my profile saved. Btw, the size column doesn't stay put when i save the profile. is there a fix for that?
<Jucato> I really don't know
<jodaddy> k, thanks for the help on the filemanager, i would of never found that command
<jodaddy> Jucato: Ok, i promise the last thing, on windows in the "Run Command" box you can type in anything aslong as there is a shortcut to it in the system path, how do i do that?
<Jucato> Alt+F2
<jodaddy> no, i mean after pressing that, if i enter something like    jucato_rules   that would just open up a text file with that string in it.
<jodaddy> well, any application really
<Jucato> um... I'm not really sure I understand. do you mean something like Katapult? (Alt+Space)
<jodaddy> well like on windows, i usually create the file  c:\notes.txt   then a shortcut to that file. Rename the shorcut to just "notes", then when i just do start-run-> notes it opens that text file the shortcut points to
<jodaddy> but the shortcut "notes" has to be in the system path
* robotgeek know how to do that in bash :)
<jodaddy> well, where do i put the file?
<robotgeek> jodaddy: it will only work in command line, which is not something you are loking for
<jodaddy> no, but could i just put in a script vim /path/to/file & then run the script from there?
<logicalbomb> i think i'll be smart and decide this kernel compiling stuff is over my head.
<robotgeek> jodaddy: what you can do is setup a menu shortcut to something like kate /path/to/file, and open it using katapult
<robotgeek> jodaddy: Right Click on K-Menu -> Menu Editor
<jodaddy> there
<jodaddy> k there
<robotgeek> File -> New Item
<jodaddy> ok
<Jucato> or use Katapult (with the Document catalog enabled) and it will comb through whatever's in /home?
<robotgeek> yeah, that should work
<jodaddy> i'll have to look into Katapult
<jodaddy> so this would be like "Katapult foo.txt" or whatever?
<robotgeek> jodaddy: no, katapult is a launcher, so you would alt + space it, and type foo.txt
<Jucato> jodaddy: try this, if you have some documents in /home right now: Alt+Space then start typing the  name of the document
<robotgeek> jodaddy: yes, it works :)
<jodaddy> o that's slick, that's realllll slick. THANK YOU!
* robotgeek installed launchy on windows
<RawSushi> how do I turn my microphone amplifier off?
<RawSushi> it's on by default.
<Jucato> jodaddy: tip: if you want to access a file which you know is in a directory under /home, you have to type in the folder name, press the left right arrow key to complete, '/' (to identify that it's a folder) then the file name
<RawSushi> I want it off
<robotgeek> Jucato: you know if i katapult code is in python ? :)
<robotgeek> i want to add features, dammit!
<Jucato> robotgeek: not really sure. ask Mez
<robotgeek> i'll just check on website
<robotgeek> its written in c++
<RawSushi> anyone?
<_kuja_> should be able to change the setting in kmix
<RawSushi> It doesn't seem to be working.
<RawSushi> I click the mute button.
<RawSushi> Should be under input, right?
<_kuja_> right
<_kuja_> Wait a second
<_kuja_> how do I turn my microphone amplifier off?: should be in switches: the mic boost switch
<jodaddy> general question, when using firefox is the bouncy ball right below the cursor supposed to stay there, or did i enable that (it won't go away)
<jodaddy> the ball is the firefox icon
<_kuja_> It times out after a set amount of time
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: ping
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: pong
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: so i am online....
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: no you aren't
<Jucato> I'm just psychic
<Admiral_Chicago> i think wikipedia isn't loading properly then
<Admiral_Chicago> the last two sites i've tried stall
<Jucato> ah
<Admiral_Chicago> seems like the search bar in FX isn't working
<skipjack> Good Morning ..
<jodaddy> What's the shortcut to show the desktop? is there a icon/link i can use for this too?
<jodaddy> well, i found the applet
<jodaddy> thanks for all the help guys, i gotta hit the sack. You all have been very kind.
<emonkey> johey, ctrl+alt+d
<emonkey> ou sorry tab mistake
<emonkey> should be jodaddy
<edgy> Hi, I have a video dvd that I need to burn. In k3b I can't find a way to make an image of it or copy dvd option, any hint?
<emonkey> edgy, did you try it woth the normal CD Dialog?
<edgy> emonkey: what's that?
<emonkey> edgy, there's should be an option "copy CD..."
<xsacha> "Starting June 2007, PCs in French dputs' offices will be equipped with a Linux operating system and open source productivity software. ... will see 1,154 French parliamentary workstations running on an open source OS, with OpenOffice.org, Firefox and an open source email client" :P
<xsacha> "choice of OS and email client hasn't yet been taken. "  any chance of kubuntu? ;)
<edgy> emonkey: ah! yes I tried that but it doesn't recognize it
<emonkey> hmk... so then I don't know sorry...
<emonkey> hace to go
<emonkey> bye
<Admiral_Chicago> xsacha: hopefully
<mindspin> i have problems mounting an USB Stick automatically, I can mount the stick manually after some editing of /etc/fstab, but I'd lke to act the systemm like before. Anyone else experienced the same issue? Time for a bug report?
<lagwagon> im a convert from mac to linux, how exactly do you instal programs onto linux?
<Admiral_Chicago> lagwagon: adept works well
<Admiral_Chicago> have you installed multiverse/universe
<fek> moin
<nrdb_> how do I configure Kontact to not use bluefish as its default browser?
<naught101> !defaultbrowser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defaultbrowser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<naught101> !default
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<nuku> nrdb_: systemsettings -> default application -> web browser
<logicalbomb> anybody here know about ATi Crossfire?
<naught101> anyone know of a way to test your ethernet card?
<shitoss> hi
<jan___> Hello guys
<jan___> I have a problem installing opengl with kubuntu any help
<jan___> i am running a 3d software called maya on kubuntu but because of the issues with opengl
<jan___> the draw mode is not enabled any help
<kray^er> hello. i was wondering if ubuntu supports mirroring scsi drivers like the way with dynamic disks under windows. i have an older scsi controller that does not have raid hardware support. thank you
<shitoss> hello , i wanna ask about files.avi  what program playing this type ????
<shitoss> ????
<naught101> shitoss: depends on the codec, but you'll probably need w32codecs
<shitoss> how can i get it
<naught101> and xine
<naught101> apt-get install xine w32codecs
<naught101> then neraly every player will play it
<naught101> if you can't find w32codecs, you need to update your repositories
<shitoss> there r also files.asf
<naught101> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kray^er> hello. i was wondering if ubuntu supports mirroring scsi drivers like the way with dynamic disks under windows. i have an older scsi controller that does not have raid hardware support. thank you
<shinobi2> anyone have ath0 wifi fix on 6.10?
<shitoss> hey guys i have problim in my pc , the kopete messenger doesnt work i dont know why , every time i click it , loading then nothing
<naught101> shitoss: run it from the commandline
<shitoss> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket
<shitoss> kopete: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
<naught101> try searching for that message, in quotes, in google?
<shitoss> thank u
<adept_x> is it just me or is it difficult to install java on kubuntu?
<yamal> adept_x: it's just you
<yamal> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<adept_x> the site ubotu referred to doesnt mention 6.10 i guess its just the same,
<momal> Anyone have any ideas to get programs to use a proxy if it doens't have a built in proxy setting
<adept_x> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<yamal> adept_x: java instructions should be the same as 6.06/dapper, see the bottom of the page
<adept_x> ok cheers
<_4strO`> yop
<lolipup> hello all
<lolipup> i have a problim login to my pc
<lolipup> after i finished work at office program i pressed save then he gave me error and i pressed ok then the program didnt respond to any thing
<lolipup> i tried clos it but i faild , i used command to kill and killall but he refused to close
<lolipup> then the whole pc didnt respond
<lolipup> i pressed restart on the cpu
<lolipup> then
<lolipup> every time i try to login the linux he gave me the screen of user and pass i type it
<lolipup> he returns again to the same window
<lolipup> i tried that 10 times to enter but he refuses
<lolipup> so what shall i do with that problim
<lolipup> ???????????????????????????????????
<kray^er> is you caps lock off?
<lolipup> yes
<lolipup> he doesnt give me any error of pass
<lolipup> he just pretend that he is logging in by giving me black screen then return again to the same window
<lolipup> so what ????
<beligum> Hello guys, what's wrong with firefox 2.0 and flash on Kubuntu, they seem to crash ??
<beligum> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=10301.new;topicseen#new
<lolipup> hey can any one solve my problim
<lolipup> hello there
<skipjack> whio can I change my keyboard charset in the console and the console locales ?!
<nyt_> how to install flash:(
<_4strO``> http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/
<_4strO``> just follow the instructionsd
<nyt_> i try that :(
<_4strO``> wich browser ?
<nyt_> but it's still no flash :(
<nyt_> konqueror
<nyt_> does mozilla browser will run in kubuntu?
<mindspin> nyt it does
<yamal> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download a Flash 9 installer here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy).  If you use GDebi to install it, make sure you open its terminal window (to answer an installer question).
<_4strO``> i have install flashplayer by using automatix2
<mindspin> and for flash support you may add commercial(?) to your sources
<beligum> mozilla firefox crashes when loading a flash page
<nyt_> thanks byebye
<wizard> I lost my ibook...
<wizard> It'll respond to pings... but I have no idea where i put it
<momal> Anyone have any ideas to get programs to use a proxy if it doens't have a built in proxy setting
<lenscape> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<yamal> momal: tsocks
<momal> yamal: Can you tell me a bit more please ;)
<yamal> it is a wrapper that makes any app use a proxy of your choice, even if the app has no clue of proxies
<yamal> as simple as that
<enrico_> Salve a tutti
<enrico_> C'e qualcuno che abbia provato Kubuntu 6.10
<yamal> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<_lars9> I can see that alot of Kubuntu howto's say that you should sudo passwd root... What is wrong with sudo -su?
<crimsun> because it's redundant. Use sudo -s  or sudo -i  instead
<ubuntu_> Hello. I have just installed Edgy on a laptop but I'm facing a MAJOR problem:
<ubuntu_> when booting it says hd invalid boot sector
<ubuntu_> like if grub was not installed properly
<ubuntu_> what could i do now?
<ubuntu_> going to rename myself: will be something with franz
<franzmax> anyone can help about missing grub on my new installation?
<franzmax> hey, is there anyone alive in here ?  I see 286 nicks but no one talking......
<ehird> franzmax: be patient
<racarr> franzmax: IRC:Idle relay chat, duh
<franzmax> lol
<crimsun> it would be eerie to have 286 dead folks in a channel, yes
<franzmax> sorry... I know i should not be upset like this.... but sometimes i really wonder what is all this people doing in chennels, if not j
<franzmax> increasing statistics
<sc0tt> franzmax: most people leave their clients idle here when they're not around.
<franzmax> scOtt: and none of them know about the "away" status setting?
<sc0tt> sure they do, but most don't use it
<sc0tt> its not a requirement :)
<seven__> is there a gui tool config grub
<franzmax> seven__: is it an answer or a statement?
<franzmax> i'm not expert about grub....
<franzmax> i just installed and got no error messages, everything went smoothly as it did before for me on different machines
<sc0tt> seven__: howcome you need a GUI interface?
<franzmax> but i do not have a working grub now and i'm working "live" from cd
<franzmax> i'm only asking how and where to put my hands to check and possibly fix the problem
<franzmax> i'm not complaining about ubuntu: it may be a hardware problem as well
<franzmax> but I have no way to tell it now
<sc0tt> franzmax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Vladdy> knetworkmanager doesn't remember wireless settings, how do I configure it so that it keeps passwords/access points etc, I've tried in the program but there doesn't seem to be such an option
<franzmax> going to have a look. thanks sc0tt
<sc0tt> Vladdy: no idea :(
<vge> someone can help me to install eclipse on edgy?
<Vladdy> it's hard to configure it manually every time, university network requires 802.11x auth :-/
<sc0tt> :<
<sc0tt> If you stick around a little while, someone who uses wireless may know
<seven__> sc0tt: i have downloaded a kubuntu-grub-splashimage package but i can' t find out how to use it
<Vladdy> hehe... i have plenty of experience with wpa_supplicant, but knetworkmanager works great with dhcpp
<sc0tt> seven__: Try looking on the forums :)
<sc0tt> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<seven__> thanks
<Vladdy> so far I don't need it yet
<sc0tt> Vladdy: I had a whole bunch of fun setting up wireless on my slackware routing box
<Vladdy> sc0tt: it's a breeze with knetworkmanager :-)
<Vladdy> select network, enter password, and you're in
<Vladdy> but i g2g
<satempler> Vladdy: when it works
<Vladdy> bye
<sc0tt> byes:)
<tom__> is anybody around?
<satempler> ya
<tom__> I have installed another OS and its not appeared in GRUB anyone have any ideas please?
<satempler> you might need to tell grub to look at that partion
<satempler> one sec
<satempler> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<satempler> try that
<franzmax> sc0tt: i followed what suggested in the link you provided, but with no success (grub problem)
<franzmax> it could be a hardware problem on my hd.... how could I check this out?
<tom__> okay thanks
<tom__> it is two linux systems though, i.e. Kubuntu and Fedora Core
<sc0tt> no idea offhand franzmax :(
<franzmax> thanks anyway scOtt
<naught101> anyone know how to findout what kernel module is used for a given LAN card?
<naught101> on a laptop?
<grimi> use /sbin/lspci to find out which chipset is on your lan-card
<naught101> broadcom,
<naught101> I got that far, I just don't know which module it is
<grimi> 1000 or 10000 MBit?
<grimi> erm.. i mean 100 or 1000 MBit ;)
<sc0tt> 10000mbit eh
<sc0tt> :P
<sc0tt> gimme one
<sc0tt> :D
<naught101> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)
<naught101> I guess 1000
<naught101> are there any 'net connections that go that fast yet anyway?
<grimi> only if the opposit has a GBit card too
<naught101> yeah...
<naught101> anyway, is there any way I can find my driver module from that?
<grimi> did you googled for that?
<naught101> I think I did... let me try again. back in a bit
<naught101> ah, yeah, I did, it came up with tg3, which isn't on my system (from lsmod)
<naught101> the other possibility so far is ipw2200, but that's not present either
<naught101> is there a list of ethernet card drivers for linux anywhere?
<grimi> naught101: lsmod only shows you the modules actually loaded
<grimi> try modprobe -l  | grep -i tg3
<grimi> or something like tigon3
<grimi> did anyone know how i can start the text-installer at the new 6.10 release?
<naught101> grimi: I'm using my laptop now, on the card I'm trying to find the drivers for, so it must be loaded
<grimi> oh..
<grimi> :)
<grimi> had a look at dmesg?
<naught101> yeah... oh, what the hell? tg3 IS loaded now
<naught101> wierd, I swear I couldn't find it before :D
<grimi> hehe
<naught101> I assume that installs with the kernel .deb, right?
<VSpike> where can I get help getting printing working in kubuntu?
<naught101> if I want to reload tg3, I have to reload the kernel?
<naught101> !printing
<VSpike> I'm completely flummoxed
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<grimi> rmmod tg3 && modprobe tg3 ?
<naught101> grimi: just ran that, and got "FATAL: Error inserting tg3 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/tg3.ko): Operation not permitted"
<naught101> and now lsmod's not showing it
<naught101> :/
<naught101> but network's still operating... I think...
<naught101> grimi: wow
<naught101> grimi: just ran that, and got "FATAL: Error inserting tg3 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/tg3.ko): Operation not permitted"
<naught101> had to wait a bit to reload
<VSpike> naught101: thanks - I don't think any of that helps me.  The answers may be on linuxprinting.org somewhere, but I'm not knowledgeable enough to find them
<naught101> VSpike: wish I could help, but I have very little experience printing in linux
<VSpike> I'm going to test out Turboprint, because it claims to support my printer perfectly, while the linuxprinting database only shows it as "partially" supported.
<VSpike> naught101: thanks for trying - you led me to Turboprint which may solve my problems.  At this point having wasted a day on it, 40 bucks to make it works sounds pretty good
<naught101> there's a printing thing starting with "f" that I used last time that worked for my epson
<VSpike> foomatic?
<naught101> yeah
<VSpike> I think I have that installed
<naught101> ARRGH!! does anyone have experience with network connections? I have a problem with my laptop- some sites (like sourceforge.net) freeze ALL of my browsers for up to 30mins before loading completly
<VSpike> naught101:  that's pretty wierd
<naught101> it's not IPv6, it's not any of my config files in /home/naught101/* (I've tried deleting them all), I removed and re-loaded my network card drivers, AND  I've re-installed kubuntu
<naught101> and it still happens
<naught101> it's killing me, I really like (and sometimes need) sourceforge.net
<wincide> hi all, I'cant configure an internal laptop multi card reader... and i'dont find any manual to configure that.. Someone could hellp me ? thx a lot..
<naught101> is there anything between my network card and my browser that I haven't thought of yet? (all other comps running of my router work fine...)
<ArmedGeek> naught101: try it in links
<wincide> lspci gives me this : :0b.2 System peripheral: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711Mx 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Accelerator
<naught101> ArmedGeek: I'll give it a go
<naught101> ArmedGeek: is there a version of links for X/kde?
<ArmedGeek> no, it's a console app, which is why i suggested it
<VSpike> naught101: have you tried using wget to test?
<naught101> nope, never knew I could. I'll try.
<VSpike> wget http://sourceforge.net
<VSpike> It may be some particular image type or maybe some content resident on another site, like a banner that's causing the problem
<naught101> yeah, it might be. maybe I can try to adblock all the external stuff (once it loads after 30 mins)
<naught101> wget on the index.php worked fine
<naught101> so I guess it must be something external
<naught101> cheers
<velle> when using aptitude in cli mode, is there a way to get to know wether a package is installed? i was thinking something like "aptitude status libxml2", but i cant find it
<naught101> actually... it only pauses once it gets to loading stuff from "http://static.sourceforge.net"
<VSpike> naught101: you can make wget do recursive fetches, or spider a site and all kinds of clever stuff
<naught101> wget on static.sf.net worked fine
<naught101> that could be a good idea, I'm currently running wget with the -d (debug) option, and it looks nice
<naught101> could I load everything that's embedded on the sourceforge front page?
<VSpike> I think so ... try wget -r -l 1 http://etc...
<VSpike> oh.. or wget -p http://...
<VSpike> I think the second is better
<naught101> what's -p?
<VSpike> "page requisites" .. loads everything needed to dispay a page
<VSpike> like -r -l 1 but a bit more intelligent
<naught101> I just found it in the man pages. it doesn't mention embedded flash and stuff, but I'll give it a go
<naught101> only loaded the one page... said it didn't want to load from other servers
<naught101> including other subdomains, it seems
<VSpike> which module do I need for usb printer support?
<naught101> :/ VSpike, any idea how to make it load from any domain?
<VSpike> try -r -l 1
<naught101> I just did
<naught101> said it wouldn't load from http://sourceforge.net
<naught101> it would only load from www....
<naught101> ahh, wait
<naught101> it's frozen on "Resolving rss.sourceforge.net..."
<VSpike> yeah, that option seems to do multiple domains for me
<naught101> I had to do it without the www
<naught101> loaded the rss
<naught101> VSpike: how long did it take you to spider one level?
<VSpike> I killed it before it finished :)
<VSpike> after at least 30s
<naught101> mine's still going... maybe that -p option is more sensible
<VSpike> does anyone have a usb printer connected, and if so, could you tell me what the device path is? e.g. /dev/usb/lp1
<VSpike> I've not used wget in anger for a long time, but I remember it took me a few attempts to make it do exactly what i wanted.
<naught101> cheers for the help, it's a great start
<Healot> /dev/usb/lp0
<sara> wait how ?
<sara> thats forts
<VSpike> thanks Healot
<VSpike> I don't even have a /dev/usb
<VSpike> something is fubared here
<Healot> that's my HP Deskjet 3920
<SaRa> his hip
<VSpike> if i look at /dev/bus/usb/devices, for my printer it has the line:
<VSpike> I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=07(print) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usbfs
<VSpike> I don't pretend to know what all that stuf means, but surely "Driver" should be usblp, not usbfs?
<Tulsa> ok ok.. but my thats hip
<Tulsa> are you
<ArmedGeek> Tulsa is hip ?  wasn't the last time i was there :)
<cox377> is there anyway, under kubuntu to connect to windowz xp remote desktop default client?
<Tulsa> ????????
<naught101> how do you grep a man page?
<ArmedGeek> Tulsa: tulsa, oklahoma.  city in the US
<VSpike> Healot: could you do more /dev/bus/usb/devices and see if you can find the section for your printer, and see what the I: line says?
<Tulsa> but..
<VSpike> naught101: "man wget | grep -i recursive" seems to do something
<naught101> cheers..
<VSpike> today, i am pining for Windows
<Healot> no such files, but there are some directories under /dev/bus/usb
<cox377> VSpike: pining?
<VSpike> I'm trying to wean myself off of the crack cocaine of OS's.  Some days, I get Linux joy.  Some days, I feel like formatting and installing XP in frustration.  Today is the latter type.
<VSpike> cox377: pining. as in to yearn deeply; suffer with longing; long painfully
<naught101> VSpike: ok, what I want to grep for is "-l" etc (the first line of the options), but that sets the option for grep. I tried 'man wget | grep -i "-l"'
<cox377> VSpike: haha i know what the definition is i was just wondering for the cause of your 'pining' ; )
<VSpike> naught101: man wget | grep -e '-l'
<VSpike> cox377: :)
<cox377> can 'terminal server client' be used to connect to windows remote desktop?
<VSpike> I know i won't get much sympathy here, and i have faith that the pain will be worth it, but its hard when you have years of knowledge of how to do things, and stuff just works for you, to go back to stumbling around in the dark trying to make basic stuff work
<VSpike> cox377: yes.. if the remote is running XP Pro or is a terminal server
<cox377> VSpike: how long u been using kubuntu?
<cox377> VSpike: yeh it's running so i just need to install terminal server client?
<VSpike> I suppose its a lesson in humility.. now I know how all those XP users feel when I help them out
<naught101> VSpike: cool. also work using an escape: grep -i "\-l"
<VSpike> cox377: about 4 weeks, although I've been away for 2 of them
<cox377> VSpike: I've been using for about 6 months now, i suppose its like a toy to a certain exstent, however i have installed on friends computers and wireless has got me everytime.. takes a day to get it working
<VSpike> cox377: you need to enable remote desktop in XP.  Go to control panel->system and select "remote" tab.  Turn it on there.  Admins are permitted by default, any other users you have to add to the list
<VSpike> cox377: You may also need to open the relevant port in any firewalls, although it gets opened automatically in the built-in one
<VSpike> cox377: note one other gotcha ... the user you are logging in as remotely cannot have a blank password
<cox377> VSpike: RD is all good on the windows machine, use it from other windows boxes but i dont have a head on it today so thought hmmmm what about connecting it from my main kubuntu machine
<VSpike> cox377: I find wireless can be that hard on Windows too... it seems to be a luck of the draw, based on devices in use and the environment
<cox377> VSpike: noted ; )
<VSpike> cox377: It should work fine then.  If you have trouble with it, you could always fall back to VNC.
<cox377> VSpike: both times installing wireless onto linux it was amazingly simple once i had managed to find a simple set of instructions, I.E one time i found some random instructions and it worked using ndiswrapper that i hadnt found udner the ubuntu forums, another time i found some .deb file installed it and boot the wireless just started working when all the ndiswrapper instructions hadnt worked. pot luck
<cox377> does anyone know the application name for terminal server client for apt-get?
<Healot> vnclient?
<cox377> i notice under ubuntu its installed default but now kubuntu
<cox377> Healot: is it vnc i want as i'm connection to windows RD?
<Healot> yes vnclient
<Healot> !find vnc
<ubotu> Found: libvncauth-dev, libvncauth0, vnc-common, xvncviewer, directvnc (and 18 others)
<Healot> you mean :need:?
<VSpike> vnc != terminal server client
<cox377> Opps
<cox377> ok.. cheers guys
<cox377> any recommendations ; )
<Healot> remote desktop - vnclient
<VSpike> http://www.rdesktop.org
<Healot> for kubuntu it's krdc i think
<cox377> N1
<naught101> anyone else get this: "Resolving images.sourceforge.net... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution." when they run "wget -dpH http://images.sourceforge.net" ?
<Healot> it's 404 anyways
<cox377> lol just one more question, i'm running a live cd on another machine and it's being a real ass, is it possible to install using command line?
<naught101> Healot: was that a response to me?
<VSpike> naught101: I guess so, because I get 404's too
<Healot> is 404 some kind of code, I don't know
<VSpike> 404 not found
<VSpike> means the url is invalid
<naught101> not found... yeah, but that's where sourforge's images are supposed to come from... that's why that page isn't working for me...
<naught101> if people go to http://www.sourceforge.net do the images load?
<VSpike> yes
<naught101> what the hell? I swear my computer hates that server...
<naught101> can you ping images.sourceforge.net?
<VSpike> try wget -dpH http://images.sourceforge.net/sfx/cca/sf_cca_2006_64.png
<VSpike> that's a valid URL
<ArmedGeek> naught101: the images load fine here (not the ads, adblocker)
<VSpike> there's just nothing at the root
<naught101> VSpike: nope, that image aint loading
<naught101> I can't resolve that subdomain at all
<VSpike> maybe its a problem with your ISP's DNS server?
<ArmedGeek> sounds like it
<ArmedGeek> so "nslookup images.sourceforge.net" doesn't return a handful of IP addresses ?
<Healot> VSpike: the redirect / maybe 404?
<milaks> At first I've installed Ubuntu Edgy Eft, and after a while, I've installed only KDE (no kubuntu-desktop). In settings I've specified small icons wherever I could, and somehow kmenu menu showed small (16) icons which was very nice. Today I've decided to install whole kubuntu-desktop, but after installation icons in kmenu menu become again those default huge ones (32), and I cannot turn the look back. Can someone please tell me how to make kmenu
<milaks> show small (16) incon in its menu?
<cox377> to install the OS from the command line? would it be this apt-get install ubuntu?
<Healot> ubuntu-desktop?
<cox377> Healot: is that what it is? because the gui keep hanging when trying to install
<Healot> the meta package for GNOME desktop is ubuntu-desktop
<velle> how do i identify to this server? I think i have registered once, but I really dont remember what im supposed to do
<naught101> VSpike: I just thought that, but other people /on my router/ have been able to access it recently, albeit from windows
<naught101> velle: /nickserv identify <pass>
<velle> i want to join #python, but get "you
<velle> i want to join #python, but get "You need to be identified to join that channel"
<cox377> Healot: sorry mate, is there a command for installing the whole OS instead of hitting the 'install' button?
<velle> naught101: thanks
<naught101> no wokkers
<milaks> Anyone
<milaks> ?
<cox377> lol
<naught101> woo hoo! ArmedGeek, VSpike, Healot, cheers for your help. temporary solution: adblock entire http://images.sourceforge.net/* . works like a dream!
<Healot> adblock
<naught101> yep, it's great
<Healot> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop >> cox377
<VSpike> naught101: cool :) glad it works
<Healot> on the terminal, cox377
<ArmedGeek> naught101: you should keep trying to nslookup images.sourceforge.net occasionally until your ISPs DNS server get right
<ArmedGeek> if they do
<naught101> yeah... could it be a problem with my router?
<naught101> doesn't seem logical
<naught101> I emailed them about it
<milaks> Can anyone please help me to make kmenu show smaller (16) icons in its menu??
<cox377> Healot: ahh on thanks mate and installs from cdrom?
<ArmedGeek> naught101: could just be a hiccup on your ISPs end.  might resolve itself in a day or so
<ArmedGeek> no pun intended
<naught101> nice. it's been like that for a while. like a week or so
<ArmedGeek> wow.  that bites.
* naught101 has a new toy, wget!
<naught101> awesome
<ArmedGeek> wget is handy
<VSpike> yeah, its a really cool tool
<ArmedGeek> as is links, telnet, dig
<VSpike> I was thinking, that's the payoff from this pain I was bitching about before
<Healot> apt-cdromm add >> next enter your alternate ubuntu install CD-ROM or DVD-ROM
<VSpike> It really sucks when things don't work, but you learn a lot of useful stuff in fixing them
<Healot> next do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<naught101> yeah, for sure
<Healot> *apt-cdrom add* first...
<ArmedGeek> "It really sucks when things don't work, but you learn a lot of useful stuff in fixing them"  .. truer words are rarely spoken
<cox377> Healot: i've just run the comands, adding the cdrom worked, but when i go to install ubuntu-desktop it says latest is already installed
<cox377> : (
<Vladdy> yay, kubuntu has all the python packages i need for astronomy course :D
<deian> hi anyone here running beryl??
<BluesKaj> i tried but too many ATI card issues
<deian> nvidia is best for sure
<deian> i feel my framerate is apalling
<BluesKaj> really screwed up the xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> there's a SETTING somewhere in the options gor framerates
<BluesKaj> for
<deian> yea?
<BluesKaj> but i can't recall exactly how to access it
<BluesKaj> there's lots of eye candy lovers/users here ..they'll show up soon...once the server settles down
<Vladdy> eek, vim doesn't have syntax highlighting
<deian> teh framerate cap in the benchmark plugin youo mean?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<BluesKaj> anyone using "DVR" ?
<deian> DVR?
<BluesKaj> Digital Video Recorder
<deian> no
<BluesKaj> I meant "anyone" :)
<ArmedGeek> i've not either ( not in the strictest sense ), i *do* have a tv card in my desktop box and have recorded the occasional tvshow, but building a dedicated DVR or buying one, no i've not either
<BluesKaj> ArmedGeek, no, this is merely a software utility that uses the onboard video card for recording from a source that you provide, be it a tv tuner card or other video source
<ArmedGeek> ah, still not used it.  link ?
<BluesKaj> http://dvr.sourceforge.net/
<BluesKaj> bummer ...need commercial qt3 files to make it go :(
<sven__>  hello all
<sven__> what is a good personal firewall for ubuntu linux?
<BluesKaj> you don't need one unless you open spam and dangerous email
<sven__> can anybody help me?
<sven__> I need a  personal firewall for ubuntu linux? where i can find it ?
<GradysGhost> Slow morning, eh?
<sven__> nee, ich nicht
<sven__> :-)
<GradysGhost> Sure in Germany.
<GradysGhost> Either way, it's dark.
<GradysGhost> Funny.  Sven is here at the same time that I'm eating a Danish.
<GradysGhost> Food humor sucks.
<underzsof> VISIT : WWW.UNDERZSOFT.COM THE No1 WAREZ INSTANT DOWNLOADZ SITE THANKS
<BluesKaj> sven , are you behind a router ?
<eilker> i am looking for a WYSIWYG for linux....
<Vladdy> cute, a bot spamming a linux channel with warez
<Vladdy> "Download the latest pirated v2.6.18.4 kernel now!"
<SortOfThing> ^^
<GradysGhost> eilker - Adept is showing me a program called abiword, though it looks like it's more developed toward Gnome.
<SortOfThing> I search for the enterprise pro edition of the last linux kernel, someone knows where I could find it?
<GradysGhost> Yeah, no joke.  "Come steal the software that you're all getting for free without piracy."
<naught101> eilker: nvu
<naught101> for html
<Vladdy> "Kubuntu, we offer the lowest pri$es for the latest appz'
<GradysGhost> For HTML/web development, Quanta is pretty badass.
<SortOfThing> not nvu, kompozer
<SortOfThing> nvu is not maintained anymore
<SortOfThing> kompozer is an active fork of nvu
<lenscape> eilker: wysiwyg what? Word processor?
<Jucato> Quanta+ is the KDE Web Development IDE
<naught101> nvu is not maintained?
<eilker> lenscape: "what you see is what you get"
<SortOfThing> yep, Quanta rox :)
<Jucato> GradysGhost: Abiword is a word processing program...
<naught101> well it still works. will have to try Quanta
<SortOfThing> naught101: Daniel Glazman works on Mozilla Composer
<eilker> so people? kompozer or quanta ?
<lenscape> eilker: yes. I know what it stands for but it can apply to all sorts of applications
<GradysGhost> Yeah, I got that.  As lenscape asked, I'm wondering what kind of WYSIWYG prog eilker is looking for.
<GradysGhost> HTML/web development?  Straight-up word processor?
<eilker> GradysGhost: for web development, like dreanwave
<eilker> GradysGhost: for web development, like dreamwave*
<GradysGhost> Okay.  Quanta is good.  I can't speak for Komposer, having never used it, but if they say it's good, it probably is.
<GradysGhost> You can get Quanta directly through the Adept package manager.
<GradysGhost> Don't know about Komposer.
<eilker> GradysGhost: do u have any idea for bluefish ?
<GradysGhost> No.
<eilker> GradysGhost: i installed it, but didnt like
<lenscape> eilker: if you know the names of the packages, I'd suggest you try them out
<lenscape> eilker: people like different features
<lenscape> eilker: I much prefer a light-weight HTML editor - like Vim :-)
<GradysGhost> Yeah.  Personally, I prefer not using a program like that.
<SortOfThing> There's nothing like Windows professionnal WYSIWYG applications under linux, as usual
<GradysGhost> I'd use a plain text editor before anything else.
<eilker> lenscape: i exactly need dreamwave equalevent in linux
<GradysGhost> Linux is geared more toward hard-coders and geeks anyway.
<GradysGhost> I'm not sure that any WYSIWYG is going to have all that much thought put behind it.
<lenscape> eilker: well, you might get Dreamweaver to run on Wine. Otherwise, try a VM
<GradysGhost> And will probably insert ridiculous &nbsp char codes for every space.
<SortOfThing> GradysGhost: O my :)
<eilker> lenscape: do u use vm ? i havent tried it yet...
<lenscape> eilker: I've been using VMWare for years. I have to run some Windows apps for my work
<eilker> lenscape: i have only 512 ram...
<eilker> lenscape: is it problem ?
<lenscape> eilker: 2GB :-)
<GradysGhost> 512 is all I'm running here.
<lenscape> eilker: it'll be tight in 512MB but you can do it with, say, a 200MB VM
<torgny> Hello eveyone!
<GradysGhost> Howdy, torgny.
<eilker> lenscape: what must i install ? vmserver ? there are 4-5 software in vm page
<torgny> :D
<torgny> I have a litte problem, i'm a beginner and i use kubuntu
<SortOfThing> there's no problem here =)
<Vladdy> there is no spoon
<lenscape> eilker: you will need a Windows install CD and VMWare isn't free
<torgny> Yesterday i installed Amsn and the swedish letters  worked perfectly, but suddenly is stopped working. I want to get them back because it is really hard without them
<GradysGhost> Wow.  I was just commenting on my consumption of a Danish a moment ago.
<eilker> lenscape: there r free version too, i have win cd...
<GradysGhost> Now there's a Swede.
<GradysGhost> Okay.
<Vladdy> go to K menu - system settings and configure regional settings
<GradysGhost> Yeah.  Listen to Vladdy.  Not me.
<GradysGhost> I'm going out for a smoke.
<lenscape> eilker: the free version is VMWare Player but that only runs pre-created VMs
<eilker> lenscape: VMware Player | VMware Server | VirtualCenter for VMware Serve  these are free
<torgny> I have alreade configured my regional setting and  workes generally but not in Amsn. Is it Amsn that is the problem?
<Vladdy> most likely
<lenscape> eilker: I'd suggest you want either VMware player of VMware workstation (not free). The others are for servers
<lenscape> eilker: ...and datacenters
<eilker> lenscape: must i buy it ? or can it be found on net ?
<torgny> Vladdy, do you think that i can configure the settings for Amsn? I havn't found any
<naught101> http://www.vmware.com/
<lenscape> I don't get involved in nicking software. I use FOSS or I buy it
<Vladdy> well, I'm not that sure about amsn, I don't like it very much myself
<naught101> there's a free version of server(?)
<SortOfThing> torgny: forget amsn, try kopete ^^
<naught101> that you can use as a personal edition
<naught101> http://www.vmware.com/products/free_virtualization.html
<naught101> free as in gratis
<Vladdy> kopete supports msn webcams ;p
<torgny> sortofthing: Ohhh, but do you think that i can keep my msn contacts i i use kopete? :P
<naught101> lenscape: what about closed source freeware?
<lenscape> naught101: yes, that too, when I have to
<SortOfThing> torgny: of course, MSN support is included
<SortOfThing> torgny: client side or a jabber server transport side
<naught101> night all
<SortOfThing> torgny: kopete is one of the best MSN compliant clients around
<Vladdy> yep
<Vladdy> gaim comes in second to kopete
<torgny> sortofthing: Thanks for the tip :D  i'm not so good at this, is it easy so understand and install? Can i install it from the adept?
<SortOfThing> torgny: of course, kopete is the official KDE IM client
<Jucato> Kopete is already installed
<Jucato> (on Kubuntu)
<SortOfThing> torgny: just launch it:)
<torgny> Ohh, that was easy! :D Thanks alot!
<torgny> Now i will try to sort it out
<GradysGhost> torgny: Download, untar it.  Open a Konsole window.  Use cd <dir> to browse to the directory.  Use ls to show you the files in it.  Find something like config.sh or install.sh.  Type ./<filename>
<GradysGhost> Follow prompts, let it do its thing.
<SortOfThing> GradysGhost: huh?!
<torgny> GradysGhost: that seems wery difficult :S
<kirkz> hey all i just installed msttcorefonts, however i want them to appear non-aliased like in windows.. (just clear lines) and w/o the AA artifacts, how do i do that?
<torgny> Now i have started kopete, but were is my msn contacts?
<Jucato> torgny: have you added and MSN account in Kopete?
<Jucato> s/and/an/
<lenscape> torgny: Can you feed yourself?
<SortOfThing> torgny: just add a new account in kopete "configuration"
<Jucato> also, by default, Kopete doesn't show offline buddies/contacts.
<torgny> Ohh, now i understand. I did is wrong the first time. Now it works
<torgny> Thankyou everyone!
<torgny> thanks*
<mivek> witam :] 
<torgny> Actually my kopete shows the offline contacts
<torgny> But i figured it out
<SortOfThing> You can hide them
* Jucato prefers hidden, because he has 3 IM accounts online all at the same time...
<torgny> right, hidden is better :P
<SortOfThing> I've got all my colleagues in a jabber account
<mo6> hallo
<lenscape> Jabber rocks
<mo6> ik ben nog niet zo lang met kubuntu bezig, maar ik ben aan het uitzoeken hoe ik mp3's aan de praat krijg
<icheyne> !nl
<mo6> iemand die me even op weg kan zetten? :)
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<mo6> ah k, sry
<icheyne> did I guess right? ;)
<lenscape> :-)
<mo6> yeah :)
<icheyne> cool
<mo6> you rock ;)
<icheyne> :P
<torgny> Are there any sweedes in here? :P
<icheyne> !se | torgny
<ubotu> torgny: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<torgny> Ohh, tack s mycket! :D
<deian> hi room
<deian> anyone got upstart working on feisty?
<Jucato> deian: you might want to try asking in #ubuntu+1 :)
<Pupeno> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<php1> Hallo !
<vyoman> i am thinking of resizing the root partion ext3 (qtparted), how dangerous is that you think?
<php1> I don't know, sorry
<php1> just .... figuring out if the IRC chat works ...
<php1> kk
<php1> cya
<vyoman> has anybody got some nightmare experience to share? :)
<lenscape> this is odd
<lenscape> my USB headset has a volumne control on it - buttons - up and down
<lenscape> it's never worked before but now, on Kubuntu it is adjusting the volume
<Lynoure> lenscape: :)
<lenscape> however, it's adjusting the wrong volume.
<Lynoure> wrong?
<lenscape> it's adjusting the main audio (hw:0) and not the headset audio (hw:1) in ALSA terms
<lenscape> which is kind of useful but not really right
<cox377> does anyone here have a modded xbox and use xlink?
<Digital_Pioneer> Hi. My computer is hooked up to the phone line, and I need to receive a fax and save it to a file (format doesn't matter, as long as I can print it later). How do I do that?
<wildchild> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<linux_> hi all, I would like some info about exploits, hace someone a good link whit examples and info ??
<fulat2k> hi folks, is there any way i can get kubuntu to load the usb2 module for my devices?  rite now only the usb1 module is loaded.
<nagyv> how can I connect to my laptop with my mobile using bluetooth? The mobile sees the laptop, but asks for a password, what is this password?
<MidMark> nagyv: you have to connect from laptop to mobile and not the opposite
<MidMark> then a code will be asked in the mobile, you type and then the same code will be asked in the laptop and then repeat it, then connected
<nagyv> MidMark: and on the mobile side I do not have to authorize anything?
<MidMark> ^
<nagyv> MidMark: and how should I connect from the laptop? Where will I find the mobile device?
<MidMark> system->remote address->bluetooth
<Angrataf> n
<nagyv> MidMark: thx, I have found it in Konqueror too
<MidMark> of course when you open the address I have said konqueror shows
<fragrag> Anything that is supposed to be for ubuntu is also good for kubuntu, right? (sorry, total Linux noob here)
<edmund> we
<edmund> wo
<edmund> wi
<icheyne> fragrag, more or less.
<kirkz> hey all i just installed msttcorefonts, however i want them to appear non-aliased like in windows.. (just clear lines) and w/o the AA artifacts, how do i do that?
<fragrag> That's weird, I changed sources.list in Kate and when I click save, it says access denied
<icheyne> kirkz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=16896&postcount=1
<icheyne> oh right
<icheyne> sorry kirkz ignore that
<icheyne> hang on
<Jucato> fragrag: right-click on sources.list, select Actions -> Edit as Root
<kirkz> icheyne?
<icheyne> kirkz, just googling for an article I once read
<fragrag> I get a malformed URL
<fragrag> nevermind
<Jucato> fragrag: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<icheyne> kirkz, sorry mate I can't find it
<kirkz> thanks
<fragrag> thanks alot
<Kr4t05> Someone wanna refresh my memory? What packages do I need to install if I
<Kr4t05> am installing the NVIDIA beta drivers?
<fragrag> How do I enable ipv6 on my browser?
<fragrag> konqueror to be exact
<LeeJunFan> I wish SIS would release specs or something for their cards for linux. Would love to have the 25 workstations at the library running beryl.
<scythe128> what is the difference from using apt-get install kde and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<trappist> scythe128: the difference between apt-cache depends kde and apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> prepare for lots of scrolling lines
<scythe128> would you mind explaining that trappist?
<Digital_Pioneer> Hi. My computer is hooked up to the phone line, and I need to receive a fax and save it to a file (format doesn't matter, as long as I can print it later). How do I do that?
<nagyv> how can I found out the device name of a device? (bluetooth dongle)
<scythe128> nag, you might want to try lsusb if it is a usb dongle
<trappist> scythe128: kde and kubuntu-desktop are just metapackages - that is, all they do is depend on other packages so you can install many packages at once.  the difference between them is what they depend on.
<Jucato> the "kde" metapackage install a lot (and I mean a lot) of KDE software, while the "kubuntu-desktop" metapackage installs the default Kubuntu packages and settings
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: you say that you would like to use your computer as a fax?
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Yes, but I don't want to send, I want to receive.
<nagyv> scythe128: aham, and how to get the device name? I mean /dev/something ?
<scythe128> ok, so you actually get a more complete install (for kde) using the apt-get install kde?  kubuntu-desktop relies more on the default ubuntu software and just adds the kde wm, basically
<Kr4t05> Does anyone else know what packages I'd need in order to install the Beta Nvidia drivers?
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: You might try dis/reconnecting it and then checking dmesg.
<scythe128> well nagyv, uhhh... cant help you with that one
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: What are you connecting? A cell phone?
<VSpike> Anyone managed to get amarok visualizations working under kubuntu edgy?
<nagyv> yes, I would llike to use remoteJ
<VSpike> And is just me, or is Amarok a bit buggy?
<Digital_Pioneer> VSpike: Mine work just fine.
<scythe128> yes vspike, yes :)\
<VSpike> Digital_Pioneer: out of the box?
<Digital_Pioneer> VSpike: All I have is the libvisual ones though.
<VSpike> hmm
<Digital_Pioneer> VSpike: Do you have libvisual installed?
<Digital_Pioneer> If not, you need it.
<icheyne> Kr4t05, there are instructions at the Ubuntu Wiki
<VSpike> yeah.. well, i have libvisual and libvisual-plugins installed
<Digital_Pioneer> VSpike: And nothing lists in Tools->Visualizations?
<icheyne> !nvidia | Kr4t05
<ubotu> Kr4t05: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<VSpike> I get the "No visualizations found" popup error
<LordOllie> anyone here have issues with kopete displaying all your contacts
<LordOllie> ?
<LordOllie> or hang with downloads?
<Jucato> LordOllie: Settings -> Show offline users?
<Digital_Pioneer> VSpike: A stupid question, but have you restarted Amarok since you installed libvisual?
<VSpike> Digital_Pioneer: yep :)
<Digital_Pioneer> OK, thought so.
<LordOllie> Jucato: nope, all my users are offline... but, there are like only 6 of them
<LordOllie> there should be 50ish
<Digital_Pioneer> VSpike: DK. Do you know of any other visuals I can put in Amarok? I want more, More, MORE! LOL
<VSpike> Digital_Pioneer: oops.. you made me think.  Did i just close the window and leave it running in the tray?
<Digital_Pioneer> VSpike: That would be a problem. :)
<VSpike> Digital_Pioneer: The answer I'd guess was yes, because I just closed it properly and now I seem to have visuals :)
<Digital_Pioneer> VSpike: Yeah, I do that all the time.
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: dmesg did not helped me out :(
<Digital_Pioneer> I mean, the computer should have a system to read your mind and know if you want it minimized or closed. NOTE: That should be included in next release. :D
<VSpike> exactly!
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: OK. Did you say it was a cell phone?
<VSpike> it should dwim
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: yes
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: OK, check for presence of /dev/ttyACM0
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: (With phone connected, of course.)
<scythe128> how bout just having the system minimize to tray and actually fully quit when you tell it to (x button or quit command or etc..)
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: btw, I can not help you out with your fax question :(
<snowice> which program recommended for p2p on kubuntu?
<Digital_Pioneer> scythe128: No, that alwasy trips me up too.
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: I do not have it (I think I am connected)
<Digital_Pioneer> snowice: I use KTorrent, it works just fine.
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Too bad. That's what mine comes as.
<icheyne> !p2p | snowice
<ubotu> snowice: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<scythe128> hehe digital, atleast it would be consistant between all apps then
<VSpike> Digital_Pioneer: it would be nice to have more viz
<LeeJunFan> mldonkey/kmldonkey is okay, but for torrents ktorrent seems nicer.
<icheyne> snowice, I use ktorrent
<snowice> Digital_Pioneer, thanks, I'll have a look at it
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Is it a P2K phone?
<VSpike> Digital_Pioneer: having just migrated from windows, i'm missing the excellent milkdrop on winamp
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: a what? it's a Sony-Ericsson k750
<Digital_Pioneer> VSpike: LOL, well, welcome to the bunch of smart ones who use Linux.
<LordOllie> ok, anyone know about making broadcom wireless cards work?
<icheyne> !broadcom | LordOllie
<ubotu> LordOllie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Hmm... I see.
<VSpike> Digital_Pioneer: thanks :) not feeling so smart at the moment with no working printer, but hey ho ;)
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: I can browse it in Konqueror
<LeeJunFan> VSpike: missed the beginning of this conversation, but if you install xmms visuals - amarok can use them.
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Pastebin your dmesg after dis/re-connecting it.
<icheyne> LordOllie, you need to use ndiswrapper
<LordOllie> icheyne... *ewwww* what I read about ndiswrapper is that it isn't pleasant
<icheyne> LordOllie, I bought a new wifi card it annoyed me so much
<scythe128> lordollie, may not be plesent, but it works ...... sorta
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34560/
<icheyne> LordOllie, an RT2500 chipset one - works perfectly. With a bit of messing around I got wpa working.
<LordOllie> sorta that sounds reasuring... what about it makes it "sorta"?
<Digital_Pioneer> OK, viewing.
<scythe128> ive heard it can be flaky
<scythe128> will work sometimes, sometimes it wont
<Kiongku> who's good with mplayer here?
<icheyne> LordOllie, unless you are short of money I recommend buying a decent wifi card - saves a lot of time. Depends how valuable your time is. :)
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Hmm. Not altogether informative, is it?
<scythe128> or a wireless bridge... but that is only usefull in certain circumstances
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: I agree
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: I'm going to tell you to try something very simple... :D
<LordOllie> icheyne: so you say external wireless card then?
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Disconnect the device. Wait a few seconds.
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: ls /dev > 1
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Reconnect, wait.
<icheyne> LordOllie, if you have a laptop and that's all you can do then yes I recommend that. Otherwise get an internal PCI one
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: ls /dev > 2
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: diff 1 2
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: is there any unmount-like command for deconnecting?
<trappist> nagyv: yeah, if you know the device name :)  but it's only necessary if it's mounted
<LordOllie> icheyne: ok, since wireless is a bitch what about making my ehternet quit "hanging" during download?
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: The system should see the device disconnected, but if you knew the node you could "umount <devnode>"
<icheyne> LordOllie, it's not THAT bad. I managed it, but got bored of doing the whole ndiswrapper compile process again and again.
* nagyv waits a couple of moments
<icheyne> LordOllie, sorry don't know ethernet too well
<scythe128> icheyne what enet card do you have?
<trappist> LordOllie: when it hangs, if you run dmesg, do you get something about NETDEV WATCHDOG timeout?
<LordOllie> icheyne: wireless is good, but I just want a staple connection to download stuff, keeps me from flopping from linux to doze
<scythe128> and are you dl'ing large files?
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Has the jury (diff) reached a verdict (devnode)?
<nagyv> there is a kio_bluetooth process running (I thought I will check for running bluetooth-like processes, while waiting)
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: It should only take a few seconds, max.
<LordOllie> trappist: yes, I believe that is what is says
<trappist> LordOllie: I sure wish I could remember how I fixed that :/  what nic is it?
<scythe128> lordollie, that sounds like a dlink card.
<scythe128> is it?
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: f*ck, I overwrote 1 :)
<Digital_Pioneer> !language | nagyv
<ubotu> nagyv: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LordOllie> trappist: it is a Marvell Yukon card
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: :)
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Now, don't worry.
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Just forget 1 for now, and write 2 with the device disconnected.
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Then diff 2 1
<trappist> LordOllie: wow, never heard of that one.  I don't remember how I fixed mine, but I remember where I got the help for it: #kernelnewbies on irc.oftc.net
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: no differences (no output)
<scythe128> trappist, the only one I ever heard of doing that was cheap dlink cards... the drivers were total crap.  I fixed by getting a intel pro card :)
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: That probably means that you don't have a suitable driver, or you don't have the proper kernel module loaded.
<LordOllie> trappist: ok, thanks for the help
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: What are you trying to do to the phone?
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: but I can browse my phone's content from my laptop with bluetooth!
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: I would like to use the remoteJ program
<trappist> scythe128: mine wasn't a dlink card.  I don't recall the mfr, but it was a pretty expensive gigabit card.  seems to be a driver issue anyway, not so much a hardware issue
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Is your laptop Windoze or Linux?
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: Kubuntu Dapper
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Why not Edgy?
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: I heard that it is not painless to upgrade, and don't have time to backup and (re)install everything
<scythe128> trappist... most definately a driver issue, but certain cards are almost bulletproof in *nix where others are a little goofy
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: Konqueror's bluetooth browser sees the phone, I can even open files from the phone in Konqueror (even though I am not used to use Konqueror)
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: aptitude install update-manager
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: That should help you do it.
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: you mean Dapper->Edgy?
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Yeah.
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: When you open update-manager (as root), it will tell you you are outdated and need to upgrade. Just click the button! :D
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: I am really scared to do it now, I need the laptop, because I can not study without music, but the exam period is close :)
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: And if you're browsing files in Konquror, I'd say you don't get a devnode because the computer sees it as a removable storage device.
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: LOL
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: and how can I browse it some other way?
<scythe128> NETDEV WATCHDOG timeout seems to be a very common error though, google turned up over 39000 hits
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Well, I'm not familiar with remoteJ...
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv:  Never heard of it. I really don't know... :(
<trappist> scythe128: yeah hard to go wrong with like intel or 3com
<nagyv> it's a kind of a bluez client, just not for symbian (lets say :) )
<scythe128> but they can be expensive
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: and how can I use the bluetooth connection out of Konqueror?
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Well, if it needs a devnode, I really don't know.
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: I have one last idea.
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: But other than that...
<scythe128> btw.. you know of a place where I can get a diff faceplate for the pcislot for a nic.  I have a low profile card that needs to go in a desktop machine now (full size)
<LordOllie> another quick question, is kubuntu really for begginers?
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Same as before... Almost.
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: should I buy a new phone? :)
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Remove device...
<scythe128> why do you ask lordollie?
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: find /dev > 1
<nagyv> LordOllie: it is, I am a beginner :)
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: reconnect, find /dev > 2
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Don't overwrite 1.
<Digital_Pioneer> ;)
<Ace2016> How does ark put its stuff into konqueror's right click menu? i want to add some
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: diff 1 2
<LordOllie> scythe128: I was wondering if SUSE or fedora core 6 would be easier
<Ace2016> like "Open With Ark"
<Ace2016> how did ark put it there?
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: It's possible that the devnode isn't in the top dir, but in a subfolder. Find will list recursively.
<LordOllie> now that I have the partition and all
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: no output
<scythe128> lordollie, It is one of the most user friendly distros I have used.  Suse was great up to 9.2... after that it's quality control went to crap
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Then you aren't getting a devnode. I don't know what to do about that...
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: as a normal user can I see everything? shouldn't I sudo?
<scythe128> I havent tried fedora since core 2, i dont like redhat.  apt-get and synaptic makes k/ubuntu easier though
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Try it. May work.
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: the devnode should go to the usb dongle or to the phone (once connected)?
<scythe128> I do miss single user mode though. How do I get to that?  It was runlevel 2 on my suse box, what is it on kubuntu.  rl2 is full x multi user, rl1 is single user??
<BluesKaj> Does anyone know what  this command does ?  :" sudo nano /etc/modprobe.conf",   and how do i use this command to set the TVCard to it's correct audio driver
<trappist> scythe128: you just boot with the kernel option 'single'
<BluesKaj> options cx88xx card=4
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: nano is a cli editor
<scythe128> trappist, where do I pass that to the kernel?  Am I going to modifying my menu.list and can I get there from rl2?
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: I would think the phone, but maybe not.
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: yeeeeeeeessssssssssssss: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34565/
<BluesKaj> ok TheGateKeeper, what does that mean and how do i use it ?
<trappist> scythe128: I don't know what rl2 is.  hit esc at the grub prompt and add single to the list of options already there
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Excellent!
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: I just had to use the Bluetooth Chat program
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: You got it. They hid it. :)
<deian> does anyone here have bad FPS in beryl?
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: ?
<nagyv> Digital_Pioneer: so, what does it mean? :)
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: sudo is for admin mode, nano is the editor, /etc/modprobe.conf is a file
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: you use nano to edit that file
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Well, I would expect that the phone's node is /dev/bus/usb/002/somethingoranother...
<Digital_Pioneer> nagyv: Or whatever it said. LOL
<scythe128> trappist, rl2 = run level 2 and is probably what run level you are running in.  Debian based distros use it instead of run level 5 for a full multi user, networked, with x  session
<trappist> scythe128: oh, runlevels in ubuntu aren't anything like what you're used to
<stka> is there something wron with the ubuntu update servers? Everytime i try "apt-get update" i get this messsage :  http://de.archive.ubuntu.com ... 302 Moved Temporarily
<scythe128> exactly.... I usually have to go to run level 3 in suse to install the nvidia driver (no x session) but I have to kill x to do it in kubuntu
<Digital_Pioneer> stka: You might want a few more repositories in your list. :)
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: if you are not comfortable using a cli editor do: Run Command... kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.conf
<elton> 123456
<ccc> 7
<stka> Digital_Pioneer: I got the error with all Servers
<Digital_Pioneer> elton: YAY! YOU CAN COUNT!
<Ace2016> Does view profiles in konqueror effect the right click context menu?
<Digital_Pioneer> stka: Hmm... Well, I've got so many repositories on my sources.list I always get errors...
<stka> lol
<BluesKaj> yeah TheGateKeeper, I'm trying to modify my TV Tuner card to work in Edgy ... check this out and tell mw how to follow thisguys instructions . if you don't mind  :) .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271496
<Digital_Pioneer> stka: And SOMEHOW I'm still always having to manually download packages from packages.ubuntulinux.org....
<scythe128> how do I manually install the binary drivers for my gforce fx card.. the computer it is on has no connection!
<Digital_Pioneer> stka: But I ran aptitude update earlier today, and all mine seemed to work... Except for an evil few that never work.
<stka> Fehl http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/universe Sources  302 Moved Temporarily  <--- this is what i get
<BluesKaj> TheGateKeeper, I have good video feed from my sat receiver , but no audio ...that's what I'm trying to fix
<scythe128> bluesKaj.. do you have it muted in volume control? I know it sounds simple... but its usually the small things that get me frustrated
<Digital_Pioneer> stka: I don't know. Probably exactly what it says.
<Digital_Pioneer> stka: Just wait a few days and check back. Maybe it'll be fixed by then.
<stka> Digital_Pioneer: hopefully
<BluesKaj> nope scythe128, if it was muted either thru the pc soundc ard or tv tuner it will show on the scrn :)
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: open up /etc/modprobe.conf and add the line to it: options cx88xx card=4
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: that's all there is to it
<scythe128> really?  I had a switch that told my intel based card to use an external amp... that kept any and all sounds from working on my machine and no notification that it was muted.  That was why I asked
* Digital_Pioneer leaves the scene for a while.
<scythe128> good luck blues
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: you can use a cli editor nano or a gui one kate, makes no never mind
<snowice> do I need to be aware of any security stuff when using ktorrent, like file or folder permissions, ... ?
<stka> Digital_Pioneer: it looks like it's working again, like it says "Moved Temporarily" ;-)
<snowice> and what is DHT?
<Ace2016> decentralised tracker
<Ace2016> useful if y
<Ace2016> useful if the tracker goes down
<snowice> Ace2016, it's okay to use that?
<snowice> b/c it's off by default
<Ace2016> some sites which require registration ask users to disable it
<ijacek> cz
<ijacek> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<snowice> okay, thanks, I'll just switch it on then
<stka> another question: I try to install multisync but i get the errormessage that i need libpisock8 does any one of you has a solution ?
<TheGateKeeper> stka: apt-get install libpisock8
<stka> TheGateKeeper: that would be to easy ;-) There is no package with this name
<scythe128> TheGateKeeper.. if it was available, wouldnt apt dl that when he tried to install multisync?
<TheGateKeeper> stka: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all&keywords=libpisock8&sourceid=mozilla-search
<lzap> Hi, where are these UBUNTU SESSIONS?
<Ace2016> ubuntu sessions?
<lzap> UbuntuOpenWeek
<lzap> Taking place from Mon 27th Nov - Sat 2nd Dec on IRC.
<Ace2016> weren't they over
<lzap> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<stka> TheGateKeeper: Thanks
<TheGateKeeper> or put this into konqueor apt:/search?libpisock8
<BluesKaj> TheGateKeeper, I tried adding that "options cx88xx card=4" in the terminal but it's not accepting it ..what's the command  ?
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: it won't lol
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: you open /etc/modprobe.conf up in a editor
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: write the command into the edit window
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: then save
<voicu> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<scythe128> TheGateKeeper  can you append to the end of the file or does the line need to go in a spescific spod in the file?
<voicu> uh, is by any chance an ipod expert in here?
<TheGateKeeper> scythe128: hmm probable just append, idk, I don't have that file
<scythe128> nope.. noone buys that crap.. I keep to the name brands like archos ;)  Im not, but I had to give you some flak
<ByronFortescue> hey everyone..
<scythe128> thankx.  TGK, how did you pull that off?? no need for modules at all?? are you running a monolithic kernel?
<ByronFortescue> i have a question, I now how to run an openssh server now, however, if i want to login from another computer in the network i do something like user@192.1.1.1 or something.. how can i change the 192.1.1.1 into a name?
<BluesKaj> nope, that fix doesn't work for my TV Wonder card
<scythe128> do you have a dns server?
<ByronFortescue> dns server?
<scythe128> dns, it translates ip addresses, 192.168.0.1, to names  www.microsoft.com
<ByronFortescue> oh, is that something i have to configure in the router?
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: you might need to reboot or restart the service to do with your tv card
<scythe128> nope.. usually a standalone machine with a huge config file.  you would have to add a record to another upstream dns server and records for everything you want to have a name
<scythe128> I dont know how to do it in linux, but there has to be a way
<BluesKaj> ok TheGateKeeper reboot it is
<ByronFortescue> ah ok
<scythe128> you could also put in a line in your host file.  that should allow you to type in the name instead of the ip addres
<ByronFortescue> but i cant i make a sort of alias for 192.1.1.1 on my other computers?
<scythe128> yes, using your host(s?) file
<scythe128> is it hosts in linux?  been a looooooooooooooooonnnnnnngggg time since I did anything remotely connected to that and I dont have a linux box near me right now
<ByronFortescue> hmm
<ByronFortescue> ok
<ByronFortescue> i have a file called resolv.conf
<yamal> scythe128: it is. /etc/hosts
<scythe128> thanks yamal
<ByronFortescue> which says
<ByronFortescue> nameserver 102.168.1.254
<ByronFortescue> domain user-desktop
<ByronFortescue> i mean 192 ^_^
<yamal> ByronFortescue: check in /etc/hosts, and add a line for the ip of your choice
<scythe128> yeah.. what he said :)
<scythe128> if you are the admin... there should be a file on your nameserver that also could do that so you dont have to edit the /etc/hosts file on every computer
<ByronFortescue> ok do i need to add a line for the computer that wants to connect to it or do i need to type a line in for the server
<ByronFortescue> oh i understand
<scythe128> it would be the name of the server you are tyring to connect to and the ip address
<yamal> ByronFortescue: you can choose any name you want for the ip, but it will only work from that one pc where you set this
<scythe128> dang, I knew that I should have paid more attention to the dns part of my tcp/ip class :)
<scythe128> you could call it fred if you wanted on that computer and on another you could call it barney
<ByronFortescue> ah i done it!
<scythe128> but that wouldn't be too bright
<ByronFortescue> thansk for the help ^_^
<scythe128> did it work ByronFortescue, or have you just edited the file?
<ByronFortescue> yeah, but it was something that would be neat for the local server running here
<ByronFortescue> yes it works
<ByronFortescue> i can now connect with ssh user@user (example)
<scythe128> glad to be of some help (I think yamal was more of help than I was)
<ByronFortescue> you tried, that's enough ^_^
<scythe128> hehe
<scythe128> I usually dont have anything in my internal network that I connect to... all of my printers are shared and my files are shared.  I dont use nfs or ssh on my network, its only for the intarwebs
<yamal> scythe128: I guess it's sometimes an advantage to be on a 500 pc lan :)
<scythe128> hehe, I do admin stuff on a few 500 pc lans... but we use ms for dns, and I dont deal with that
<scythe128> I have full admin privileges, but they get mad if I do anthing more than add to the domain :(
<scythe128> guess they feel that isnt in my contract (they actually hired me as a fiber tech)
<BluesKaj> no audio ...I wonder if this guy actually has the same tv card as mine ...it seems different
<franzmax>  I am having a major problem after installing kubuntu edgy on my laptop: no grub at startup! I can only run ubunto cd live
<llutz> Moin
<franzmax> needless to say that i had no warnings or error messages
<franzmax> i can access my hd and configure whatever may be needed, but i dunno where to start from
<ByronFortescue> hmm does anyone now about a good online note keeper or something, where i can dump some stuff so i have notes anywhere
<netmonk> hello! I have kubuntu dapper. it used to auto mount my usb pen but not any more. when i mount the device as root it shows fine on the desktop. how can i fix that back to auto mount? any ideas?
<franzmax> a quick search on forums and with google gave so many links that it-s impossible to go through al of them and recognise good info from crap
<scythe128> netmonk, do you have auto for that device in your /etc/fstab?
<franzmax> any grub expert around?
<MidMark> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ByronFortescue> franzmax: try sudo update-grub
<netmonk> scythe128 - /dev/sda1 /media/bigusb vfat noauto,noatime 0  2
<netmonk> scythe128, what should i change?
<ByronFortescue> noauto to auto i think
<MidMark> franzmax: how many hdd have you in the laptop?
<franzmax> fisically or logically?
<ByronFortescue> franzmax: grub-install might work
<ArmedGeek> fisically ??
<MidMark> hdd->hard disk->phisically
<scythe128> netmonk: change that noauto to auto and see if that help
<netmonk> thanks... do i have to reload somehow the fstab?
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: what is your card?
<franzmax> it is one hdd with several partitions MidMark
<scythe128> dont think so, you should be able to do a sudo mount -a (it could be -A, im not sure) and it will remount all of your drives
<BluesKaj> TheGateKeeper, TV Wonder Pro
<scythe128> then unplug and replug your device
<MidMark> franzmax: grub won't shows when: 1) install windows after linux 2) you have more than one hdd
<BluesKaj> ATI
<scythe128> BluesKaj,  The TV Wonder Pro is a BT card
<scythe128> I have the VE, but I haven't messed with getting it to work yet
<scythe128> I rarely use it and only in windows so far
<BluesKaj> TheGateKeeper, it's the same card as the guy on the URL i showed you
<netmonk> scythe128, now it mounts but i can't write files unless i'm root..
<franzmax> MidMark I know.  Windows was already installed and a linux partitioning was already there from a previous install of a different distro
<BluesKaj> TheGateKeeper, BT ?
<scythe128> add user to the noauto,noatime section... that might help.. might not
<scythe128> Its a brooktree chipset
<scythe128> I dont remember what drivers work for it thgouh
<scythe128> netmonk... atleast you have made some progress
<franzmax> update-grub cant work from a live cd as it can-t find the dirs
<netmonk> scythe128, yes, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> scythe128, check this out : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271496
<scythe128> will do blues
<netmonk> scythe128, solved it :) had add "user" in the line in fstab :)
<netmonk> thanks
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: been here for the drivers? http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<franzmax> now it seems i need to run grub-install.  can anyone help ?  working from a live cd
<TheGateKeeper> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MidMark> franzmax: are you sure in the bios there is the hdd listed in the boot list?
<scythe128> BluesKaj, you tried to plug in sound into your in port on your soundcard instead of the capture card?  Might need an RF modulator to do it.  You sould be able to select sound source then and have it work :) (I already have the RF Modulator so that is the easiest thing I could think of doing)
<franzmax> let me check this MidMark..... need to reboot... see u later
<MidMark> sometimes solution is the easiest one...
<scythe128> BluesKaj, that is interesting... I need to get a net connection to the computer before I start fighting with it.  I also need to get the right video drivers installed... so right now it is mainly a windows computer that has the capture card.
<tamacracker> Is anyone havin a problem with their KcheckGmail program?
<scythe128> Mid, true... but the easiest solution is not always the most graceful nor desired
<scythe128> there is a gmail checking program for linux?????!!!!!!:)
<BluesKaj> scythe128, I have used the soundcard input from the sat receiver audio feed successfully, but i would like to record video and audio , so it requires an integrated signal to do so , hence the search for a fix :)
<scythe128> What are you using to record?  In my windows, I can select a sound source in the program that is doing the capture... can you do that with your capture program?
<MidMark> scythe128: one day to my customer->"there is no sound, why?"->"Because they aren't wireless..."->cable disconnected from pc :)
<scythe128> lol!!!
<scythe128> went for an interview.  Guy said his computer would no longer play sounds but he already knew why.  I check his machine and everything was right.  I looked at his speakers and they weren't on.  I tried to turn them on and then looked at him and said no power??  He replied that someone had taken his power brick from his speakers.  What type of butthead would do that??\
<BluesKaj> scythe128, the capture program doesn't have any optional audio sources
<franzmax> MidMark, yes, HDD is first in boot order in my bios
<scythe128> I just interested in what program you are using... that is the one thing that is holding me back from a full transition to linux
<franzmax> when booting it says there is something invalid
<franzmax> i'm on a different computer now (where kubuntu and grub work just fine... )
<franzmax> working from a live cd is so damned slow.......
<BluesKaj> scythe128, using tvtime ... it all works well in windows with tv wonder pro program , btw
<MidMark> franzmax: exact message?
<franzmax> wait... need t reboot that old machine again...
<scythe128> yeah, I know.. it was designed for that.  tvtime??  other than the sound issue, how do you like it
<MidMark> always copy exact msgs
<franzmax> MidMark, "Hard disk boot sector invalid"
<MidMark> ok need to do the sudo grub-install
<franzmax> I know MidMark ...only the laptop is in another room....
<MidMark> try it
<scythe128> BluesKaj, there is a program out there callled jacks.  If I rmember correctly.. it allowed me to reroute my inputs to any outputs.  Might help, might not
<BluesKaj> it's ok , the video isn't quite up to the windows version
<BluesKaj> oh yeah , jacks eh ?
<Admiral_Chicago> how do i switch to another tty
<scythe128> jacks or jack, I dont rmemeber fully
<Admiral_Chicago> nvm
<Jucato> Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6
<BluesKaj> ok . I'll look for it
<scythe128> there is a version for osx, but I cant seem to find any more info for linux
<MidMark> jack
<scythe128> jucato... looks like your keyboard has terrets
<scythe128> thans midmark
<franzmax> MidMark, any specific hint doing grub-install from live cd ?  anything i'm not supposed to find in normal howtos?
<MidMark> if bootsector is damaged
<MidMark> at least you don't do nothing better :)
<franzmax> yep
<franzmax> MidMark, now I know how to spend my evening...
<franzmax> I hope it will not be the whole night...
<MidMark> but I think in the dvd there is a rescue option, is there also in the live cd?
<scythe128> BluesKaj.. http://jackit.sourceforge.net/docs/faq.php  check that out
<MidMark> that try to boot within ubuntu that is installed
<MidMark> but doesn't remember exactly
<franzmax> what do I have to search for MidMark ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: no this keyboard stopped being recognized
<Admiral_Chicago> i had the command right
<Jucato> ouch
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: #ubuntuz-classroom ?
<Jucato> yez
<MidMark> yes tried with: "boot from first hard disk"?
<franzmax> of course MidMark.... it gives the same error I reported before
<MidMark> and if it works then sudo grub-install that probably works also with the normal liv
<MidMark> ok then try with the live
<BluesKaj> scythe128, jackeq:jackEQ is a tool for routing and manipulating audio from/to multiple input/output sources. It runs in the JACK Audio Connection Kit.
<franzmax> ok MidMark , thanks for your time
<BluesKaj> it's in adept
<scythe128> BluesKaj, the routing part might be of some help?
<BluesKaj> yeah , we'll give it a shot
<scythe128> good luck... its not a pretty fix, but its a fix maybe :)
<MidMark> nothing... are you italian?
<scythe128> adept?
<BluesKaj> yup
<scythe128> what is adept?
<MidMark> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<franzmax> yes I am MidMark : how did u found it?
<MidMark> franzmax: because you wrote fisically and not phisically and because I'm italian too :)
<BluesKaj> pkg manager ..in multimedia in the kicker , if yer using kde
<franzmax> LOL
<BluesKaj> use apt scythe128,
<scythe128> excellant.... I didnt install kubuntu desktop... just kde, so I have a slightly different package selection installed :)
<scythe128> I usually do use apt, or synaptic if I am really confused on a packages name :)
<franzmax> MidMark, that's an example of social engineering......  ciao e grazie!
<MidMark> ciao divertiti con kubuntu :)
<BluesKaj> yeah I prefer synaptic , but adeprt is more forgiving with names :)
<BluesKaj> err adept
<scythe128> hehe.. I may have to install that:)  my spelling is attrocious...attt..att.. horible
<doojandro> holas
<doojandro> alguien q pueda ayudarme
<scythe128> bueno dias
<MidMark> |es
<MidMark> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> !es
<MidMark> I love spanish :))
<doojandro> necesito cambiar la resolucion de mi pantalla y noc comohacer
<TFrog> i just booted up my desktop after having everything working in edgy and got the following "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" can someone tell me why all of a sudden i can't get x-windows up and get this after booting normally?
<scythe128> lo siento, para no hablo bien, vas a #ubuntu-es por favor o hable ingles aqui
<BluesKaj> hmmm , jackeq is missing something in it's GUI ...dies upon launch
<scythe128> aaarrrrggggggg... nnnnoooooooo :(  You could always compile from source using the sourceforge packages :)
<scythe128> doojandro, are you getting help changing your resolution in the other room
<kpenrose> Does anyone know why newly installed applications don't show up in K Menu?
<scythe128> because they weren't configured to?
<MidMark> kpenrose: in dapper it's a known bug
<MidMark> in edgy should be absent
<baboso> hi everybody
<scythe128> feature.. MidMark... its a feature :)
<MidMark> ?
<scythe128> its not a bug.. its a feature :)
<BluesKaj> scythe128, I always have problems with compiling ... i get the pkgs to dl ok, but can't seem to get them to install
<kpenrose> MidMark:  I'm using dapper on the desktop - edgy on the laptop; doesn't seem to work in either place.
<baboso> i installed firefox 2.0 with psychocats script, but it crashes on startup
<kpenrose> And these are installs from ubuntu mirrors.
<baboso> i'm using scim and this page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion) says this might happen
<scythe128> BluesKaj, what usually fails... the ./configure, the make or the make install?
<baboso> how can i run them at the same time?
<BluesKaj> all of the above :)
<baboso> (the page has a link to an article that doesn't exist...)
<MidMark> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/40048
<MidMark> kpenrose: ^
<scythe128> hehe... I usually have to dl a ton of things like a c++ compiler, or the header files, or some obscure version of libxxwhatever
<logicalbomb> I like how Kubuntu installed my kernel and the kernel source didn't match the kernel
<scythe128> what?
<logicalbomb> also giving me the latest as a 2.4 on apt-get when i'm running 2.6
<MidMark> because you have to search linux* and not kernel*
<baboso> does anybody have any ideas?
<scythe128> logicalbomb, you can apt the correct kernel source though.  You can even get it from kernel.org (minus any nifty changes Mr. Stallworts team has done to it)
<scythe128> sorry babs
<logicalbomb> scythe128 got it and installed ty
<logicalbomb> just now lol
<baboso> there is no way?... :(
<logicalbomb> I want the nvidia drivers to work right on this thing
<logicalbomb> brb
<milaks> Can someone tell why is that when I installed kde on ubuntu, I cannot access / (filesystem root) from within konqueror?
<logicalbomb> have to shut down my x server to install them
<baboso> it worked in edgy... there is no way to make it work in dapper?
<scythe128> oh yeah, I didnt even remember doing the search for linux... I had completely forgotten about searching for that
<milaks> it simply shows only /home and /media folders
<scythe128> what did you go to dapper from edgy? what caused you to downgrade
<baboso> a number of different problems
<MidMark> milaks: because they are hidden, just click on show hidden files
<baboso> and eventually a faulty cd
<baboso> long story
<scythe128> ok
<MidMark> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<scythe128> I wont ask :)
<milaks> MidMark: thanks
<baboso> its not as bad as it sounds... but everything worked so great with dapper i thought i would give it another shot
<baboso> but then again, i'm running into these stupid problems trying to setup dapper again... *sigh*
<MidMark> milaks: I think this behaviour will be changes again for feisty because too many problems about this, like yours :)
<milaks> MidMark: Yes, well it is a bit odd :)
<milaks> MidMark: One more question, how can I make konqueror (file browser) window start in one windows size, and konqueror (web browser) in another?
<BluesKaj> scythe128, as an example of what i mean , at the bottom of this page is an update to an existing video converter prog, which works very well btw ...but can't get this program to install , no matter what i try .
<BluesKaj> http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<MidMark> milaks: when you save your profile there are two profiles: web and file manager ;)
<fragrag> I'm getting this error while running the firefox shell to install firefox
<fragrag> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot                                             open shared object file: No such file or directory
<baboso> ok... i think i'll just have to revert to 1.5 then...
<baboso> until i find a solution
<baboso> thx
<milaks> MidMark: And how can I save profile? Right now those two are persistently the same size.
<MidMark> milaks: settings -> save profile....
<MidMark> and choose at the bootom -> save dimension... (something like that)
<milaks> MidMark: And I should click at Settings->Save View Profile "Kubuntu File Manager" ?
<MidMark> it depends on which profile you are saving for...
<MidMark> and what you want to do :)
<MidMark> open konqueror in your home -> dimension it -> save the profile in file manager
<MidMark> do it the same thing but opened in a web page and saving into web profile
<milaks> Is there any way for konqueror (web browser) to automaticaly remebers open tabs and reopens them upon next start, something like in opera?
<fragrag> Doesn't it do that already?
<MidMark> milaks: don't know I use firefox
<RobertDB> can I ask an ignorant question?
<Digital_Pioneer> RobertDB: NEVER!!! What is it?
<milaks> MidMark: Thanks :)
<kpenrose> Another ? - Other distribs create default directories (like My Documents, Music, etc.).  Why not (k)ubuntu?  New users will miss this type of structure, don't you think?
<livingdaylight> is it fdisk -l or something to give me hardrive output?
<RobertDB> I did a server install of 6.06, and then used apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. What will happen next? Do I have to restart the machine, or what?
<_kuja_> Shouldn't  need to
<cloakable> RobertDB: startx
<RobertDB> (obviously more experience with win* that linux)
<RobertDB> than
<Digital_Pioneer> RobertDB: Same here. :)
<fragrag> Every time I run the firefox shell to install it, I get this error that libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 can't be found
<RobertDB> With the server installation, will I always boot to the command prompt, or will I boot to kde?
<_kuja_> probably boot to kde
<RobertDB> or do I have a choice?
<livingdaylight> is it fdisk -l or something to give me hardrive output?
<Digital_Pioneer> RobertDB: Probably to KDM (or GDM or XDM or whatever you're using) unless you specify otherwise.
<RobertDB> it's been 25 years since I've used *nix, and even then I always used the terminal, so a real gui is a plus.
<cloakable> :)
<slow-motion> hallo
<RobertDB> thanks for the help.
<baboso> @scythe128: in case you were interested, i got firefox 2.0 to work with scim...
<baboso> i had to run it with GTK_IM_MODULE=xim /opt/firefox/firefox, but now it works
<baboso> just wanted to let you know :)
<baboso> bye!
<cloakable> bye
<doojandro> some girl??
<cloakable> What?
<MidMark> !girl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noela> lol
<logicalbomb> amazing!
<logicalbomb> nothing I do works.  my graphics drivers tell me to go shove it
<livingdaylight> does someone have a link for Kubuntu Edgy?
<BluesKaj> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<MidMark> !Edgy
<fragrag> I'm having problems with konqueror, basically it's really really slow. I know it's something to do with IPv6 but what do I exactly do?
<MidMark> damn for some milliseconds :)
<livingdaylight> has everyone upgraded to Edgy or are any of you using Kubuntu Dapper?
<logicalbomb> already at edgy
* _kuja_ votes edgy
<MidMark> Edgy here
* cloakable has edgy.
<livingdaylight> is Edgy stable or is it really Edgy
<cloakable> Edgy recently. Before that, stable.
<_kuja_> stable for me, a bit rought around the edges for others
<cloakable> YMMV
<livingdaylight> So, why is Dapper supported for another 3 years - seems meaningless when everyone jusmps boat everytime there is a new release
<_kuja_> Because businesses & the like find it costly to upgrade
<MidMark> livingdaylight: because some people cannot change every 6 months OS, like servers
<cloakable> Indeed.
<MetaBookfoziS> how can i remotecontrol my kubuntu wia bluetooth?
<MetaBookfoziS> i have a connected device
<MetaBookfoziS> but i forget the app's name
<livingdaylight> so, if i'm installing an os on desktop first time is Edgy reccommended or Dapper?
<MetaBookfoziS> that can do this... that kde app
<nagyv> is here any bluetooth guru? I would like to use my sonyericsson as a remote controller. I have found the program remoteJ, which does just this, but it does not work for me.
<livingdaylight> should i go for the latest?
<_kuja_> livingdaylights, your pick. I'd say go with edgy, and if you are one of the people who experiences problems (some do), drop back to dapper
* livingdaylight is confused
<livingdaylight> why can't linux be like xp that lasts for 6 years
<nagyv> how can I set up my bluetooth dongle in a way that I can connect to it from the mobile? (I can connect from the laptop with obexftp for example)
<_kuja_> If you want LOOOOOONNNNNNGGGGGG release cycles, there is always debian.
<cloakable> Indeed.
<BluesKaj> xp lasts for 6 yrs with billions of dollars worth of help to keep it  afloat .
<cloakable> Or LFS :P
<snowstalker> livingdaylight: If you are installing fresh, I'd say that you go for the latest, and then upgrade only when you feel the need.
<livingdaylight> i heard mark shuttleworth also has billions
<livingdaylight> snowstalker: ok, that sounds sensible, as long as the latest is stable as dapper
<nagyv> livingdaylight: actually I think that xp is already outdated (and it is since a couple of years), software is simply developing faster than this
<daftvader> how can i quickly find out my kde version?
<livingdaylight> agues, everyone here prefers kubuntu
<nagyv> livingdaylight: actually what I like in ubuntu is that they have introduced now the LTS version, so I don't have to upgrade every half year.
<_kuja_> go to help -> about -> about kde in most any kde program
<snowstalker> daftvader: kde-config --version
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, edgy actually works better with my hardware than dapper did
<livingdaylight> nagyv: LTS?
<daftvader> thank you
<cloakable> livingdaylight: Long Term Support
<nagyv> livingdaylight: Long Term Support (version Dapper Drake)
<cloakable> livingdaylight: version 6.06
<nagyv> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<stamen> hi
<cloakable> :
<_kuja_> helloooooooo
<cloakable> Hey
<intelikey> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<nagyv> livingdaylight: but I am a bit affraid about the BIG upgrade to the next LTS, I think it won't be easy
<stamen> I wan't to ask, is Edgy stable now or I will have problems again ?
<stamen> my problem was with xorg server
<cloakable> stamen: YMMV
<daftvader> edgy should be stable
<cloakable> I have some uptime problems.
<nagyv> !YMMV
<stamen> is it stable and final release
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about YMMV - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> stamen it's stable and you will have problems
<stamen> intelikey why
<cloakable> I have difficulty getting over 1 day uptime :(
<stamen> intelikey I will have problems with it if it is stable
<daftvader> although i can't get my usplash to run
<stamen> and xorg is working
<daftvader> oh well considering i don't reboot my computer often
<stamen> daftvader all was working on my PC
<stamen> with splash screen, but only I had problems with xorg server
<daftvader> stamen i still get that annoying "no useable theme found" msg
<stamen> daftvader ok, I will not upgrade
<daftvader> what's wrong with you xorg server?
<stamen> could you tell me how to switch on nvidia tvout
<fragrag> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stamen> its not working on my PC
<daftvader> may be because its the new kernel
<stamen> daftvader I couldn't start the X
<stamen> daftvader tha was the problem with xserver
<daftvader> try use generic kernel
<stamen> daftvader I used it, but the same thing
<stamen> daftvader the problem started when I made an upgrade to the new xserver
<stamen> and after the restart, as you gues, the KDE didn't start
<stamen> so I will stay on dapper
<stamen> till they fix the problem
<stamen> but who can tell me how to enable NVIDIA tvout
<fragrag> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<stamen> for 2.6.12-15-686 kernel
<snowice> stamen, I had the same problem when upgrading from debian stable to debian etch (about to become debian stable anytime soon)
<stamen> for NVIDIA 6600
<intelikey> who here builds .deb packages ?     got a howto on that ?
<stamen> intelikey ask google :)
<intelikey> i did he said he knew but wasn't going to tell me
<snowice> stamen, so I just did a fresh install since my home is on a seperate partition, no problem
<angasule> I need a program to edit subtitles, can anyone recommed me one?
<j0rgy> hi folks, need to talk to anyone that used to be a suse user to ask a few questions.. thinkin of switchin..
<snowice> angasule, subtitleeditor? didn't use it myself though
<angasule> j0rgy: I was a SuSE user back in the 7.0 days, but not recently
<livingdaylight> is  there a difference between downloading kubuntu iso or installing ubuntu and then doing install kubuntu-desktop
<we2by> omg, glad you left suse
<_kuja_> Yes
<j0rgy> angasule: i see.. thx for lettin me know.. things changed a lot since the 7.0 days tho ;)
<angasule> snowice: I don't see it in my repos, I guess it's installed from source?
<snowstalker> intelikey: check out the packaging 101 session - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<angasule> j0rgy: a lil' bit, yeah ;)
<_kuja_> livingdaylight, if you install ubuntu then kubuntu-desktop, you get a full GNOME ubuntu installation first.
<intelikey> snowstalker k ty
<snowice> angasule, try enable universe in sources.list
<angasule> snowice: do you have the subtitleeditor package available? I'm on dapper and don't see it
<snowice> angasule, I'm using edgy and have it in my repos
<angasule> !subtitleeditor
<ubotu> subtitleeditor: GTK+ tool to edit subtitles. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 481 kB, installed size 1876 kB
<livingdaylight> _kuja_: and is the resulting kubuntu the same as if i were to install kubuntu on its own?
<angasule> maybe it's only on edgy
<_kuja_> livingdaylight, yes, though, your menus would probbly be cluttered
<livingdaylight> aha
<guiden> does anyone know a easy 3D program that I can make shapes with picture as a skin on the shapes?
<angasule> I need to fix some subtitles to remove some videos from my hdd so I can install edgy, lil' problem heh
<angasule> guiden: blender is good
<angasule> guiden: but you'll need to learn a tutorial and such, those programs aren't the easiest thing to learn
<guiden> angasule ok thanks,
<guiden> do you think I can make a game out of the objects I make?
<guiden> I mean, can I programme it all in blender, or do I use another program for that?
<angasule> guiden: blender has a game engine, but I've never used it so I don't know what it can do
<guiden> ok
<lagwagon> i am a mac convert to linux and am very new to linux..if there is someone who can private message me to help me with a few things that would be great. thank you
<angasule> lagwagon: just say what you need help with, if anyone knows the answer, you'll get one
<Alndr>  
<lagwagon> ok. my knowlege for linux is very very limited. i am confused using the adept installer
<lagwagon> i downloaded firefox, and am not sure on how to install it using adept or any other means
<cloakable> lagwagon: DEB file?
<CVirus> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<angasule> lagwagon: in linux, you don't download files from websites, generally speaking
<CVirus> lagwagon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<angasule> lagwagon: what you do, is use an application (in Kubuntu's case, Adept) that manages all the software installed on your system
<lagwagon> ok. the file i got was a .tar.gz file then once that was extracted i got a few .bin files
<_kuja_> lagwagon, you don't actually have to go out, find, and download software, adept does it all for you.
<angasule> lagwagon: unless you have a particular reason to run the latest, I'd advice using the kubuntu packages (accessible from within Adept)
<angasule> lagwagon: in adept, you search for an application, select it for installation, and then adept will download, install and configure it for you
<cloakable> Or Konqueror
<lagwagon> ok. so use the add/remove program?
<_kuja_> Sure.
<angasule> lagwagon: you can use add/remove programs from the KDE menu, or start up adept (see the link mentioned above)
<CVirus> lagwagon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<snowice> or alternatively use sudo aptitude in konsole
<lagwagon> ok. i did the how to last night and followed that, but when i tell it to install, it asks me to insert dvd
<snowice> lagwagon, you have to edit your sources.list file
<lagwagon> ok. is there a how to on that process?
<angasule> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<angasule> the ! thing is like magic :D
<_kuja_> no kidding angasule ;)
<cloakable> !magic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about magic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elias_> is anybody fit with ACL?
<angasule> hehe cloakable
<cloakable> Thanks, angasule
<j0rgy> !ppoe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppoe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<j0rgy> thx intelikey
<intelikey> np
<cloakable> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<j0rgy> intelikey: maybe u might help clarify. i notice most of the help is ubuntu-specific and not kubuntu specific.. does that mean there's a whole bunch of gnome stuff installed underneath the kde hood?
<cloakable> !stability
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stability - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_kuja_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ajopaul_> has anybody tried kde4 on edgy?
<serverus_> alguna chica
<intelikey> j0rgy if the apps are gui they will most likely be desktop specific  but on the cli level there is neither gnome nor kde    it's just linux.
<j0rgy> i see..
<j0rgy> intelikey: and ppoe is currently only shell specific ?
<intelikey> j0rgy i.e.  if it says open a terminal and type   then it's cli.
<j0rgy> intelikey: i know what cli means ;)
<intelikey> j0rgy i haven't looked at the page and don't have eth so i'd have to " learn to teach "   :)
<j0rgy> intelikey: coz on suse there's a gui called kinternet and i'd assumed i'ts a kde app and not a suse app.
<intelikey> i think kde has network manager   or some such
<intelikey> look in the menu
<j0rgy> i currently use kinternet to manage both ppoe as well as wlan.
<j0rgy> so ur probly talkin about that..
<intelikey> j0rgy also of note if a wiki is desktop specific   one in a pinch could install the required apps.   every thing ubuntu has kubuntu has to and vise versa   it's only one set of repos
<intelikey> too
* j0rgy checks out kubuntu's wiki.
<guiden> the server that was default on Konversation was ubuntu. something, but it doen't seem like I'm getting there
<ubuntu__> hi
<livingdaylight> guys, tell me how i best allocate partitions; how many for / and how many /home
<_kuja_> hello
<deian> one for each
<_kuja_> ten gig for /, /home gets the rest, is how I do it.
<j0rgy> livingdaylight: that depends on how much software u think u'll need to install vs how much stuff u'll want to store..
<_kuja_> Don't forget to set up some space for swap though
<deian> on root /, and swap too
<livingdaylight> i got a 80gb hardrive
<deian> just linux on it?
<livingdaylight> so 10gb for / and then as much as i like for /home
<livingdaylight> how about /var ; /usr
<_kuja_> woudln't worry about them
<freqmod> Hello, does anybody know if/where original (not patched by (k)ubuntu) kpdf packages for edgy are that does print correnctly.
<deian> they will be made in root
<_kuja_> just let them be on the / partition
<livingdaylight> deian: i heard its good to make separate partitions for /var and /usr
<deian> maybe for bigger computers/servers
<_kuja_> In that case, root won't need anywhere near ten gig
<_kuja_> the majority of space is taken up by /usr
<deian> but linux works fine for me with /var and /usr in the root
<deian> i only have a 80gb hdd
<livingdaylight> ok
<deian> and windiws takes 56gb of that
<intelikey> _kuja_ deian not that it matters but as pertains to the discussion,   i don't have any partition
<livingdaylight> can i leave 20gb for xp if i need to install it or can i run xp using vmware?
<deian> not been down that route
<_kuja_>  You don't have any partitions? Does this mean you lack a harddrive altogether intelikey :P
<intelikey> _kuja_ no.  i mount /dev/hda /
<deian> and that is root?
<_kuja_> And even if you only have one intelikey, one partition is one partition
<intelikey> i don't have one.
<deian> so where is linux installed?
<intelikey> on hda
<deian> or do u use live dvd?
<deian> and use hda for media/
<livingdaylight> guys, can you just advise me whether 20gb is enough for xp dualboot or can i just run xp from vmware?
<deian> yes
<_kuja_> deian, 5-10gig for root, some swap space dependent on how much RAM you have (if you have a lot of RAM you won't need much swap space), and the rest for home.
<deian> 20gb is sufficient
<deian> i have 2gb of ram to match my 2gb swap
<intelikey> livingdaylight both are true.   20g is sufficent for xp and you can run xp in vmware
<intelikey> deian i have no swap
<livingdaylight> is vmware for running other os's what's the point of dualboot when you can run em in vmware
<_kuja_> You'll probably never see the swap used with 2 gig of RAM, (mine's almost never used), but it's good to have it anyway
<deian> i'm interested in your setup there intelikey
<deian> no partition?
<livingdaylight> intelikey: so, what is the better way to go, what is the difference?
<deian> what file system do you use?
<_kuja_> how fast is your computer deian?
<deian> dell xps m1710
<_kuja_> processor model/speed?
<deian> intel dual core 2 2.00ghz
<deian> Sysinfo for 'dellxps': Linux 2.6.17-10-generic running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Intel(R)Core2CPUT7200@2.00GHz at 1000 MHz (3995 bogomips), , RAM: 1040/2026MB, 120 proc's, 7.11h up
<intelikey> livingdaylight i would sujest a native install of both linux and M$ on different drives if possable, if not then on different partitions.     that would be imo the best setup for using both systems.
<deian> nvidia ge force go 7900gtx 512mb
<intelikey> deian ext2
<_kuja_> I'd go with XFS for the filesystem, but you'll need a seperate partition for /boot. The /boot partition can be really small, 100MB or less.
<deian> XFS will not be maintained anymore
<deian> the guy that makes it is in trouble with the law apparently
<_kuja_> XFS is fast, and it's stable.
<deian> so that is stopped
<Frederick> folks is there any dc++ package for ubuntu?
<deian> or am i thinking about Reiser
<_kuja_> No, the guys who made it went bankrupt.
<intelikey> deian you're not talking about rieserfs are you ?
<amohammed> i know it's silly , but how to disable single click behaviour ?
<LordOllie> ok, now that I am up and running I used automatix to install JDK 5, could anyone tell me where it is?
<deian> i may well be
<Frederick> _kuja_: is that for me?
<intelikey> the guy that wrote rieserfs is in jail
<_kuja_> Is what for you?
<deian> oh is he?
<deian> what did he do wrong?
<_kuja_> I didn't hear about that one.....
<intelikey> accused of killing his wife iirc
<deian> no way?
<deian> thats not good
<deian> so XFS
<deian> i heard it's better for
<deian> servers ans such
<Frederick> _kuja_: I asked if there is any package with dc++ for ubuntu
<intelikey> hasn't gone to trial yet     but a scan of news headlines will finsih that info.
<_kuja_> If you have a reasonably fast computer, it's a really snappy filesystem.
<_kuja_> I'll take a look around Frederick, I'm sure there are.
<deian> my hdd is only 5400
<amohammed> guys , i wanna change single click behaviour in kubuntu to double click
<deian> if i went for the 7200 one i'd use XFS
<deian> but i'm on ext 3 for now
<livingdaylight> intelikey: do i mkae / primary then make extended and then /home; swap and then ntfs for xp?
<mc__> XFS is really a great filesystem
<intelikey> livingdaylight / doesn't even have to be primary
<intelikey> or all can be...
<_kuja_> XFS is worlds faster than ext3, unless you're running a really slow computer (Processor -wise)
<mc__> but reiserfs is extreme fast when dealing with very small files
<deian> anyway.... i'd like to ask about upstart
<intelikey> your choice
<mc__> smaller than 4k
<livingdaylight> intelikey: but primary i can only make a max of 4
<_kuja_> Currently upstart seems to only be emulating sysvinit
<deian> it's going to replace it in the end right?
<intelikey> livingdaylight yes.  1 xp 2 / 3 /home 4 /usr  extended 5 swap    ???
<_kuja_> You can have every single partition be inside a logical partition and it wouldn't make any difference
<_kuja_> deian, right
<cpk1> so has dapper been getting any updates to apps like amarok?
* freqmod compiled kpdf from sources and now it works ;) (argh.... why do kubuntu have to patch it's programs
<cpk1> i noticed there is a 1.4.4 amarok on edgy but dapper still only has 1.4.3? =(
<deian> isn't there a repo for amarok?
<mc__> cpk1: nope,just security fixes
<intelikey> main ?
<cpk1> booo that means i will actually have to install things myself
<livingdaylight> intelikey: do i make xp ntfs or fat32?
<_kuja_> deian, it's in main, there's also another one at http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest
<cpk1> and dunno if its relevant but i get back from vacation today and now http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages and sources is 404
<deian> thats the one i meant
<livingdaylight> what is best for xp /linux dualboot ntfs or fat32?
<deian> ntfs
<livingdaylight> thx
<cpk1> err fat332 would be better i think
<intelikey> cpk1  url with <space> in it ?
<cpk1> but then you have smaller file size
<_kuja_> Writing to ntfs can be troublesome business.
<deian> no matter really
<deian> anyone here like beryl?
<_kuja_> I've not tried it ... I should
<deian> it's good
<deian> not just eye candy, quite some useful features on it
<freqmod> it is good, but the svn is sometimes a bit buggy
<deian> it's always buggy
* freqmod knows that svn is experimental
<deian> it works well here
<deian> got 3d world and transparent desktop too
<_kuja_> Frederick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378
<cpk1> intelikey: eh? actually i see i dont have http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages but i do have deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest dapper main and one for koffice and kde and stuff
<freqmod> btw. beryl uses 94% of my 3Ghz dual core pentium D when writing this in a transparent window on top of television
<_kuja_> I'm assuming it's a seperate session and I can still have my lovely kwin at the end of the day right?
<freqmod> 94% of one cpu
<deian> something wrong there
<_kuja_> Sounds like your graphics card isn't getting the job done to me.
<deian> transaprent window is still new and experimental and so is the blur plugin
<intelikey> cpk1 http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest  is not 404 for me.
<amohammed> guys , how could i change single click behaviour to double click ?
<_kuja_> the goal of AIGLX was to offload the window drawing work to the graphics card.
<Admiral_Chicago> amohammed: system settings
<intelikey> cpk1 you may need to sudo apt-get update
<amohammed> where in sys steetings ?
<_kuja_> Under  Mouse
<cpk1> intelikey: thats what gives me the 404 =)
<intelikey> and is it that url ?
<Admiral_Chicago> amohammed: K menu
<intelikey> how mostly odd
<amohammed> thanks ! i thought it was from konquerer settings .. now i found it
<cpk1> Err http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages 404 Not Found
<cpk1> is what i get
* _kuja_ pulls up the url in konqueror
<Ayabara> isn't there a "lock screen" feature in kubuntu?
<deian> yes
<cpk1> but i get hit http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages a couple lines up =P
<px> hi
<livingdaylight> i've got here no root file system using kubuntu installer
<_kuja_> http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-143 perhaps?
<Admiral_Chicago> livingdaylight: edgy?
<Ayabara> sorry, I found it under my nose...
<livingdaylight> i used qparted in edgy, yes, Admiral_Chicago
<cathal> just looking at the benifets to upgrade to edgy, it says it now automaticly configures laptop buttons. Is their a site to see what laptops are supported as this would be one of the only reasons to upgrade at the moment
<intelikey> cpk1 hmmm   ooop your right  there is no dapper there now.   only an edgy
<Admiral_Chicago> livingdaylight: might want to look in /.hidden
<cpk1> argh those people have no feelings for us dapper folk =(
<Ayabara> well. another question then :-) I installed kpowersave on my system. should I remove the default power manager? Is that the one called simply powersave?
<livingdaylight> Admiral_Chicago: then i clicked on installer and selected manual installer and assigned mount points for the partitions, but i get the error no root file system, even though i've allocated / to sda1
<cpk1> _kuja_: i have 1.4.3 but its not the newest =)
<px> i can't conect with my wireless card. Detect the lan but dosen't conect
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see
<_kuja_> qtparted = a nightmare
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on give me a sec
<Admiral_Chicago> livingdaylight: hmm i see what you mean, not sure how to help you though
* _kuja_ heads off to amarok.kde.org
<intelikey> cpk1 i guess latest and LTS don't sound good togather or something ?
<livingdaylight> Admiral_Chicago: should i find another way to partition and format?
<cloakable> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<livingdaylight> Anyone know about problems with kubuntu installer assigning mount points to partitions?
<cpk1> intelikey: oh well i guess thats what i get for being lazy and stubborn and staying with dapper, i have to install things myself now
<Admiral_Chicago> livingdaylight: what i do is just create an empty partition (not even create the filesystem) and write the installer there
<Admiral_Chicago> write kubuntu there*
<livingdaylight> Admiral_Chicago: hrm..i think i see
<intelikey> cpk1 no.  just use the stable version.
<Admiral_Chicago> and use the blank spaces, no mount point
<livingdaylight> Admiral_Chicago: using qparted should i have assigned mount points to the partitions?
<_kuja_> livingdaylights, the kubuntu installer is in an ugly state regarding the partitioning phase at the moment. The alternate cd is MUCH better in this respect.
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<Admiral_Chicago> empty space
<livingdaylight> that is what i did
<cpk1> intelikey: hmm? pretty sure amarok 1.4.4 is plenty stable, whats wrong with getting it from source?
<livingdaylight> i left it for the installer part to assign mount points
<Frederick> _kuja_: there is no linux defaul client?
<intelikey> cpk1 why stick with LTS ?     if because it's stable, then why corrupt it with alpha/beta hand installed Krap ?
<_kuja_> Frederick: I don't use it so I wouldn't know, but that's what I found ... google is my friend
<intelikey> and you can install anything you want, it is after all your box.
<Admiral_Chicago> okay when you use kubuntu installer use the "largest available free space" or something like that
<livingdaylight> Admiral_Chicago: using qparted where it says label you leave that blank? thats what i did
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<_kuja_> Use this for the amarok repository: http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-144 edgy main
<_kuja_> I'm installing it now :)
<livingdaylight> Admiral_Chicago: ok, i'll try using the option you suggest 'use largest free space' instead of manual option 3 as i have done
<_kuja_> *almost forgot deb http....
<cloakable> _kuja_: I use another repo with Creative support
<_kuja_> ?Creative Support? Do tell cloakable.
<livingdaylight> Admiral_Chicago: i just hope that when it takes largest available free space it takes the rifght space
<Admiral_Chicago> well it won't take a partition that has a filesystem etc
<cloakable> deb http://imbrandon.com/packages edgy amarok
<cloakable> deb-src http://imbrandon.com/packages edgy amarok
<cloakable> Those are thel ines :)
<cloakable> *the lines
<intelikey> cloakable but is there a dapper there ?
<cloakable> intelikey: Yep
<cloakable> And a feisty :)
<_kuja_> Frederick: on second thought, there is a package dcgui that you might try
<cloakable> wget http://www.imbrandon.com/packages/887D9FD2.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<_kuja_> cloakable, what is "Creative Support" though?
<cloakable> To get the key
<cloakable> _kuja_: Creative Nomad MP3 player
<_kuja_> Seeing as I don't have one, I'm not bothered by Riddel's packages then ...
<cloakable> The Ubuntu packages don't support them
* _kuja_ shrugs
<_kuja_> I'm still stuck in the world of cds anyway .... or oggs after I'm done ripping them, anyhow
<intelikey> ogg  :)
<cloakable> MP3 here ^^
<snowice> is anybody able to use webcam with kopete?
<intelikey> propritary junk
<livingdaylight> in teh section preparing mount points 'step 5 of 6' it puts my partitions in the order of sda1; sda3; and sda2
<cloakable> Heh
<intelikey> ogg is free
<snowice> flac here :-)
<cloakable> snowice: I wince for your hard drive :D
<intelikey> livingdaylight order doesn't matter mountpoint and whether or not to format
<snowice> 300GB, plenty of space
<_kuja_> I've got the space to use FLAC, but the sense not to...
<cloakable> I have 36GB :(
<intelikey> i dont' have the space so maybe i should try it....
<intelikey> :)_
<livingdaylight> intelikey: oh.. coz i don't want them to be in the wrong order
<livingdaylight> intelikey: as a habit i do / first then /home and then swap
<LordOllie> ok, so now my wireless is working :)
<intelikey> livingdaylight the order that they are listed there does NOT matter.
<_kuja_> If I remember it took longer to encode with lossless formats too, then again, that was a while back that I played with that.
<snowice> no complaints on that, encoding is pretty fast
<livingdaylight> kubuntu installing
<livingdaylight> KUBUNTU HERE I KOME!
<snowice> it's only about twice the size of a 320bit mp3
<livingdaylight> the environment where everything has a K in front of it
<_kuja_> Brand recognition :)
<snowice> livingdaylight, go for it, man!
<livingdaylight> snowice: i'm Koing for it!
<snowice> that's the spirit!!
<livingdaylight> thats the Kspirit
<_kuja_> I use Q6 ogg for everything, I almost started using FLAC a while back, but I couldn't tell the difference so I didn't.
<livingdaylight> Everything with KKK
<jpatrick> linuxwizard: that last one was so bad
<LordOllie> wow, that was easier then everyone made it out to be, thanks guys :)
<livingdaylight> can we use easyubuntu in kubuntu too?
<_kuja_> Probably
<intelikey> !easyubuntu
<jpatrick> livingdaylight: yes
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<cloakable> !ubotu
<livingdaylight> is there a clear winner now that has emerged from Easyubuntu Automatix and Bumps?
<intelikey> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<intelikey> !Automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<intelikey> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<intelikey> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<intelikey> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Weltallpuma> Theinfinity> bist du noch da????
* livingdaylight wondering whether to install LInspire
<mkaster> hello, I need some help uninstalling kubuntu from one of my computers
<intelikey> "The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability."    hehhe  "The latest version of ANTthing is _hardly ever_ useful if you aim for stability."
<livingdaylight> hoary hedghog is stable?
<intelikey> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cloakable> intelikey: What about the latest version of 'Hello World'? :P
<intelikey> livingdaylight edgy is not the latest.
<_kuja_> uninstalling? well,  Well, mkaster, just delete the partitions, simple as that
<livingdaylight> intelikey: what?!
<mkaster> is there a partition manager I can get to in the live cd?
<TheGateKeeper> mkaster, as in leaving ubuntu or as in totally replacing the OS
<intelikey> _kuja_ what about grub. ^
<livingdaylight> intelikey: please dod not tell me you are using Feisty
<TheGateKeeper> mkaster, yes gparted
<_kuja_> I reckon you could fix that with [insert operating system of choice] 's installation/rescue disk
<TheGateKeeper> probable others too
<mkaster> well i have kubuntu on another computer and thats all i need, i need to use my hard drives in the computer im uninstalling from for an archive of files
<intelikey> livingdaylight no i'm using the LTS release  but you at least know what latest means...
<_kuja_> In that case, just pop in a live cd, open up qtparted, and delete all the partitions
<_kuja_> Create a new one with your favourite filesystem.
<livingdaylight> intelikey: you using Dapper?
<intelikey> it's the lts.
<mkaster> what menu is qtparted under?
<_kuja_> system, I'd imagine
<intelikey> mkaster is it qt or g ?
<mkaster> i have windows on my main hard drive, will i be able to boot into that after formatting all other hard drives?
<mkaster> and i dont know if it is qt or g
<mkaster> im a noob as they say
<TheGateKeeper> mkaster, that menu lol http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<cloakable> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<cloakable> !Edgy
<livingdaylight> intelikey: i fall prey to Peer pressure
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<cloakable> !Feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> mkaster open a terminal and type  gparted    or  qtparted     which ever comes up.
<intelikey> livingdaylight most do.   that doesn't make it good.
<mkaster> qtparted is in the system menu
<Ranbee> hi, my friend has been using knoppix and likes it, i was going to tell him to try out mepis, but i wanted to ask if there are any/many advanages to using kubuntu instead. can any tell me what they think, please?
<intelikey> k it is qt   didn't remember for sure.
<intelikey> Ranbee for an install  or a live CD   ?
<mkaster> the swap partiton is still mounted
<mkaster> how do i unmount so i can delete it?
<intelikey> sudo swapoff -a
<Ranbee> intelikey: livecd, then if he likes it an install
<TheGateKeeper> Ranbee, mepis is one of those distros where everything is preinstalled that you would generally want
<intelikey> knoppix for the live.    debian stable for the install.
<Ranbee> thanks TheGateKeeper. does mepis come as a livecd?
<intelikey> you ask what we thought ...
<icheyne> Ranbee: yes
<mkaster> i cant delete the main linux partition now either
<mkaster> how do i unmount that too?
<TheGateKeeper> Ranbee, where (k)ubuntu scores is in the backup & like irc channels & friendly forums, the size of the community
<TheGateKeeper> Ranbee, yes
<mkaster> it is hdb
<intelikey> mkaster sudo umount /media/*
<Ranbee> ok, thanks. icheyne TheGateKeeper that's what i was thinking, the k/ubuntu support is very good
<intelikey> mkaster hdb is not a partition.  it's a disk.
<TheGateKeeper> Ranbee, You might find this usefull http://za1012001.googlepages.com/
<icheyne> Ranbee: Mepis also has dodgy repositories
<intelikey> mkaster hdb1 would be a partition
<icheyne> Ranbee: very unreliable repositories
<guiden> what's the name of this server?
<mkaster> it says /media/* not found
<berkes> bhah. is it only me who hates the way Gimp makes you hunt dialogs and toolboxes all over the virtual desktops?
<Ranbee> so really he can get kubuntu, then just get the media stuff working, then kubuntu would be the one to pick
<intelikey> mkaster so  sudo umount /dev/hdb*     then
<Ranbee> guiden: this is freenode
<TheGateKeeper> Ranbee, are you looking for a distro that works 'out of the box' ?
<intelikey> /server
<mkaster> it said it is not mounted
<mkaster> but i still cant delete the partition
<sampo-> How I can delete files from USB-flash? I today buy Kingston's flash and there is somekind "password protection" system.
<intelikey> mkaster type  mount     and see what is mounted.
<Ranbee> TheGateKeeper: just looking for a good first distro, i can help getting the basics working, but i want something which he'll want to use
<_kuja_> Umm, if you have a swap partition on the drive you're trying to delete partitions from, it can cause trouble, you should pass the noswap option to the kernel when booting the livecd
<Ranbee> something similar to knoppix, which he likes
<guiden> Ranbee how can I get here if I connect to this server irc.ubuntu.com
<_kuja_> or use swapoff
<mkaster> none of my disks are mounted
<guiden> Not that if I don't like it, It's great
<_kuja_> it often mounts the swap anyway, if you have one, it will use it.
<TheGateKeeper> Ranbee, (k)ubuntu is a good first distro, not ecerything is installed by default, but most stuff is relatively easy to install
<intelikey> sampo- mounted as root and you as user trying to rm files....     sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /media/<where_ever_it_is>
<TheGateKeeper> Ranbee, however it does have 2 downsides that you need to know about...
<mkaster> i deleted the swap partition and commited changes
<intelikey> man mount for details
<mkaster> do u want the details here?
<intelikey> mkaster that wasn't for you.
<mkaster> oh
<Ranbee> TheGateKeeper: i think we'll go with kubuntu. i asked about mepis in their channel and no one has replied. no one has said anything to anyone :|
<intelikey> mkaster i would sujest you do a sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb     and see what you got.
<Ranbee> guiden: maybe redirected??
<TheGateKeeper> Ranbee, First it's a fairly slow distro (not optimised for i686) secondly they have a 6 monthly upgrade cycle, & upgrading to the next version is not always straight forward
* intelikey went to lunch
<chupa-chups> hi all
<chupa-chups> i just wanna ask about how to play avi files
<guiden> but I want to get here directly, is it irc.freenode.net then?
<mkaster> ok i used the cfdisk to delete the partition
<Ranbee> TheGateKeeper: maybe the dapper version will do then, so he doesn't have to update. although after 6 months, he'll know how he feels about kubuntu :)
<mkaster> will i be able to boot into windows when i restart?
<kharloss> hi there. i try setup a fresh kubuntu intallation. everything it`s fine but my pcmcia network card isn`t recognized .  any solution ?
<chupa-chups> i just wanna ask about how to play avi files
<TheGateKeeper> Ranbee, ok, kanotix is another possibility too :-)
<guiden_> hello
<guiden> haha
<Ranbee> chupa-chups: there's a whole page on the ubuntu wiki about restricted formats
<TheGateKeeper> Ranbee, good luck :-)
<Ranbee> TheGateKeeper: thanks :)
<chupa-chups> but all clips i have are avi files
<livingdaylight> whats wrong with kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list?
<TheGateKeeper> Ranbee, yw :-)
<_kuja_> livingdaylight, should be nothing wrong with that
<chupa-chups> and asf movies , they doesnt need to be played
<livingdaylight> _kuja_: not working here
<_kuja_> what does it say/do?
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<livingdaylight> _kuja_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34626/
<mkaster> i rebooted but grub is still there and it says error 21
<_kuja_> the messages it printed out are unrelated livingdaylight
<cloakable> Zeroconf problem?
<_kuja_> There are wacom related devices in your xorg.conf file that you don't have...... I think they're in there to better support tablet pcs or something of that nature.
<cloakable> An error occurred while loading zeroconf:/:
<cloakable> The Zeroconf daemon (mdnsd) is not running.
<livingdaylight> _kuja_: well, that is what i get when i do the command
<_kuja_> did the kate window come up?
<livingdaylight> no
<livingdaylight> i got the error messzage didn't i?
<_kuja_> That's an unrelated message, it'll give that to you every time
<_kuja_> Try the thing again, I bet it's a kdesu problem.
<_kuja_> kdesu doesn't work reliably, it only comes up about half the time for me :(
<mkaster> how do i remove grub?
<_kuja_> From the drive?
<mkaster> yes
<intelikey> you install an MBR
<mkaster> it is still on my computer even though I repartitioned the linux drive
<intelikey> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bLaZeD> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kharloss> hi there. i try setup a fresh kubuntu intallation. everything it`s fine but my pcmcia network card isn`t recognized .  any solution ?
<mkaster> my only computer that has a floppy drive or cd burner is the computer im trying to remove grub from
<mkaster> my laptop has neither of those
<_kuja_> Hmm,  I'm not sure mkaster
<intelikey> mkaster you boot M$ and install an mbr
<mkaster> how do i do that?
<intelikey> i don't do windows.   but old dos was fdisk /mbr   new xp it's something like fixmbr
<mkaster> but how do i get into windows to do that?
<mkaster> it keeps telling me Grub loading... error 21
<mkaster> every time i boot now
<intelikey> window boot/recovery disk
<mkaster> i dont have one O.o
<mkaster> where can i obtain one?
<intelikey> google bootdisk
<_kuja_> Either t hat, or pester the person you bought the computer from to give you the disks they should have given you to begin with.
<intelikey> _kuja_ that would be the "propper" way yes.
<mkaster> lol yeah but it was a church sale and i got the server cheap for 75 dollars
<_kuja_> Not a bad price
<intelikey> they are people too.
<_kuja_> If you know anyone with a windows install disk, you can use it to do the recovery, it doesn't strictly have to be your disk.
<mkaster> if i used the windows installation cd do u think theres a recovery mode?
<_kuja_> I know there is a recovery mode, and that's what you want to use.
<mkaster> lol ok then i have a xp sp1 install disk but my xp is sp2
<intelikey> the mbr doesn't care what version
<mkaster> ok so fixmbr?
<_kuja_> I don't recall what the recovery mode does exactly, or what it looks like, I've not done an xp install since ....... crap, that was a while back
<_kuja_> and even then, it was only a vmware windows install..... first real one would have been years ago
<mkaster> i tried automated recovery mode but it asked for a floppy
<mkaster> that was the only recover mode
<_kuja_> uggh, do you have a floppy, or what floppy did it want?
<mkaster> it wanted the automated rovery floppy
<mkaster> recovery*
<_kuja_> Ah, yes, the one you didn't make >.>
<chupa-chups> i just wanna ask about how to play avi files
<mkaster> yay! theres a recovery mode inside the installation
<mkaster> new mbr written :)
<_kuja_> Ah, there we go then
<_kuja_> chupa-chups, I have no trouble playing avi files in Kaffeine, do you?
<chupa-chups> hello
<chupa-chups> i have
<mkaster> yay!
<mkaster> ty guys
<chupa-chups> i have many movies avi thy are all doesnt be played in any program
<_kuja_> AVI is just a container format really ... there are a plethora of codecs that one can use to encode the video, and a handful to encode the audio with as well.
<cloakable> I'm having problems with Zeroconf on KDE?
<cloakable> Kubuntu 6.10
<chupa-chups> gr8 but how can i deal with them ?????
<BluesKaj> devede26 is the best at converting video codecs to mpeg , so far in my experience
<_kuja_> chupa-chups, try installing libxine-extracodecs
<icheyne> !avi | chupa-chups
<ubotu> chupa-chups: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chupa-chups> apt get install??
<_kuja_> Right
<cloakable> Zeroconf help?
<intelikey> i wosh i knew a way to tell get-apt not to fetch one dependancy for a package and yet install the package......
<intelikey> it seemeth unreasonable to me, that gdm should have to fetch over 3.5m of ubuntu-sounds      i dont' even want login sounds.
<intelikey> that makes it a 30 minute dl   just to install gdm
<delight> does someone know in which deb-package the libkonsolepart.so is included ?
<elias_> kfmclient openProfile "Kubuntu File Manager" == Profile Kubuntu File Manager not found??
<intelikey> delight grep -Re'libkonsolepart.so' /var/lib/dpkg/info
<intelikey> filter as you like.
<mo6> hello
* intelikey fliters with 2>/dev/null
<mo6> I try to setup my mail account in Kontact
<delight> intelikey ... thnx a lot ... somehow it must be korrupt ... yakuake, konsole, and even terminal-emulator in konqueror is crashin ... with a note to libkonsolepart.so ... hope I will be able to reinstall
<mo6> but when I try to add a pop-account he only asks me the acountname, username, pwd and the servername
<mo6> normally I need to fill in an incoming server and also an outgoing riight?
<mo6> I don't get it
<mo6> is it the program that sucks or is it me
<mo6> nothing works properly for now on
<mo6> he also doen't ask for the e-mailadres
<mo6> I'm used to work with windows soo, I'm still a noob in linux
<mo6> help me plzz
<intelikey> mo6 mail.   but smtp.  is another step iirc
<intelikey> e-mailadres = " username," ^
<intelikey> i am 20 minutes more of this worthless download then i'll stop lagging.
<mo6> oww sry
<mo6> I found it
<mo6> I found a tab-page for outgoing mail
<mo6> sry for the stupid question
<ScarFreewill> i want to download a tar.bz2 but when i put the link into konqueror it tries to open it how to i make it save it insted of opening it?
<cpk1> use wget?
<ScarFreewill> cpk1, @ me?
<cpk1> ScarFreewill: yup
<ScarFreewill> cpk1, i put the link in konqueror
<cpk1> ScarFreewill: i know.
<intelikey> ScarFreewill or let it open it then save as
<ScarFreewill> intelikey, what if it is a big file... or a bin file that i can't resave?
<intelikey> ScarFreewill you can set a mime type for that file extention if you like.
<intelikey> can't resave ?
<ScarFreewill> intelikey, what would that do?
<cpk1> cant you just use wget?
<intelikey> what you talking about willis ?
<ScarFreewill> cpk1, i can just use kget if i want but i want to know how to resolve this,,
<intelikey> cpk1 course he could.
<ScarFreewill> intelikey, what is willis?
<intelikey> ScarFreewill mime type.   that tells the system what to do with that "kind" of file.
<ScarFreewill> intelikey, "or a bin file that i can't resave" ok thats just a bad example...
<intelikey> open with ark
<ScarFreewill> intelikey, ok, but would it make my brouser not to try and open it?
<cloakable> !zeroconf
<ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 132 kB
<BlueEagle> Ok, I got a weird issue here. I'm running Kate over a ssh X-tunnel and when I start it now I suddenly get the error "kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype ThumbCreator not found" and all I get is a blank window. So I go on to install kdebase-kio-plugins and that gets rid of the error but I am still getting a blank window. Now when I close it I get "QObject::disconnect: Unexpected null parameter" and "QFile::open:
<ScarFreewill> ok here is a link http://osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/todoom/wrogue-0.7.1.tar.bz2 if i pop it in konqueror it wants to open it via arc, but i want it to ask be do you want to open with $app or save (the menu it gives with most other mime tipes) how is this possable?
<guiden> my computer freezes and goes black, and I have to restart it with the button everytime I play a 3D game, what's the problem?
<MrBallZ> hi, what's the best method to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 ... and is it advisable to do it ? ... since there were lot of problems for some people ?
<nagyv> is here anyone using remotej?
<intelikey> ScarFreewill check the setup of the other mime types and mime them.... :)
<ScarFreewill> guiden, does it freeze intsantly?
<BlueEagle> guiden: Erroneous driver, Malconfigured X-server, Bugged game, Incompatible emulation, bad luck. Impossible to tell w/o further information.
<ScarFreewill> intelikey, where?
<intelikey> !upgrade | MrBallZ
<ubotu> MrBallZ: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<MrBallZ> intelikey: thnx
<quartzy> ScarFreewill: you could just drop the url into kget in order to download it, but you would have to change the default action to make it so konqueror handle's if differently I would imagine
<intelikey> ScarFreewill where you set that one. i would assume
<BlueEagle> guiden: Relevant information would be the output from lspci and your xorg.conf file along with the game(s) in question. The output from glxinfo or fglrxinfo might be helpful. Also there might be useful clues in the log from your X-server.
<guiden> ScarFreewill: I can play for example, crack-attack, for like 2 seconds, then it goes black, like as the 3d card got overheater
<BlueEagle> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<guiden> heated
<intelikey> BlueEagle i doubt that "bad luck" would be a repetable process....
<BlueEagle> guiden: Does glxgears or fglrx_gears run?
<ScarFreewill> quartzy, i know but i just want to know how to set to so it work with konqueror
<ScarFreewill> intelikey, what is "that one"
<BlueEagle> intelikey: It would be bad luck if the graphics card has got a weird fault that only manifests itself in his card...
<guiden> guiden@guiden-desktop:~$ fgl_glxgears
<guiden> Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<guiden> 3558 frames in 5.0 seconds = 711.600 FPS
<guiden> 3764 frames in 5.0 seconds = 752.800 FPS
<guiden> 3763 frames in 5.0 seconds = 752.600 FPS
<guiden> 4017 frames in 5.0 seconds = 803.400 FPS
<guiden> yes it works very good
<guiden> how great is my fps? normal?
<intelikey> ScarFreewill i'm lagging so bad, it's impossable to sound cohearent    or spell it.. :)
<ScarFreewill> guiden do you possably have another pc that you can test you hardware in to make sure it is not hardware realated?
<guiden> I only have  laptop
<quartzy> ScarFreewill: the association is in: Control Centre -> Kde Components -> File Associations and search for tar.bz
<guiden> and this one
<guiden> station
<ScarFreewill> guiden, glxgears is not a benchbark,,,
<guiden> ok
<quartzy> my konq had the same problem as yours and the associations seems to be telling it to give me the option to save
<ScarFreewill> quartzy, thx a lot
<quartzy> which is weird
<ScarFreewill> guiden, ati?
<guiden> yes
<guiden> ati radeon 9800 pro
<intelikey> ok i now have a blank  ubuntu-sounds  installed  hehhe   lag time is finished   where were we ?
<fyrmedic> What app can I use to open binaries
<fyrmedic> ?
<intelikey> fyrmedic what do you mean open them ?
<ScarFreewill> guiden, (sweet my friend had the se and hardmoded it to pro and sold it to my brother); do you use normal deb drivers or what...
<astroman> can anyone help me with a bash command ???
<fyrmedic> intelikey: for editing and such
<ScarFreewill> fyrmedic, kate can open...
<humbolt> why is it that KDE is so incredibly slow in kubuntu?
<quartzy> astroman: that would depend on the command, so ask?
<humbolt> What can I do to make it faster?
<guiden> I've followed a guide to enable the 3d acc thing
<humbolt> Windows are rendered very slowly!
<intelikey> any hex editor i guess   vi in bin/hex mode
<astroman> tr ???
<ScarFreewill> guiden, ubuntu guide?
<fyrmedic> ScarFreewill; I tried and it wouldn't work. It came out as garbled characters
<guiden> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<guiden> that one
<humbolt> When I switch windows, it takes for ever until they are rendered!
<ScarFreewill> ok
<astroman> i want to change 12-15-12 -500 to 12:15:10 -0500
<quartzy> astroman: what are you using tr for?
<humbolt> I want to switch back from ubuntu to kubuntu but I don't know how it got so slow!
<ScarFreewill> fyrmedic, is it encripted?
<astroman> i think it's the best choice no ??
<fyrmedic> ScarFreewill; I don't know but I suppose it could be.
<BlueEagle> The issue was resolved by restarting the local X-server.
<intelikey> humbolt it's that slow computer you have.  you need a good fast one like this p1mmx 100mhz box with 64m ram    kde works ok here   :)
<quartzy> astroman: what are you trying to do?
<humbolt> when I manage to use beryl everything is much faster
<intelikey> humbolt look for somethin hogging cpu use   top
<astroman> quartzy : i want to change 12-15-12 -500 to 12:15:10 -0500
<humbolt> I have a recent centrino with 1.5 gig of ram!
<humbolt> Xgl
<guiden> everything gets black, it's like the card just stop worked. but i dont get NO SIGNAL ON CABLE as It would if I unplugg the cable from the card
<astroman> quartzy : with tr i change all the "-"
<fyrmedic> ScarFreewill; I am reasonably certain the program I am interested in seeing is a worm/virus targeted at windows users by Nigerians or something.
<humbolt> Xgl seems to use up all CPU
<BlueEagle> guiden: And the card in question is a?
<intelikey> quartzy man tr
<humbolt> while I don't have that problem in gnome
<astroman> quartzy : but i dont want to change the last one
<ScarFreewill> fyrmedic, you can't open any file if it is encripted then it would usualy open that way what extension does the file have that you want to open?
<guiden> ati radeon 9800 pro
<intelikey> humbolt run top and see what is eating cpu time
<guiden> it's when I play 3D game
<fyrmedic> ScarFreewill; .exe
<humbolt> intelikey: Xgl!
<humbolt> but I am not running beryl currently
<intelikey> then dump xgl
<humbolt> and Xgl with and without beryl runs fine on gnome
<ScarFreewill> fyrmedic, well you can run it in linux...
<quartzy> xgl without running beryl has alwasy been terrible for me
<nuku> fyrmedic: you can try "ht" or install wine and use the free editon of IDA pro..
<ScarFreewill> fyrmedic, but you can't just open it and see its src
<quartzy> astroman: i dont actually know sorry, have you read the man page?
<fyrmedic> ScarFreewill; ok thanks was just curious how I go about seeing the source code of it.
<intelikey> if you have things eating up cpu and you want to speed theings up  you stop/kill/unload what ever is eating the cpu-time   it's as simple as that.  you don't say   "oh my '<app-here>' is slow the app must be bad." you find out why and fix it.
<astroman> quartzy : yes but i dont know what to do if i want to change couple of - but not all !! thx anyway
<humbolt> now when beryl is running everyting runs smoothly
<ScarFreewill> fyrmedic, if you meet some uber clever guy he can maybe de/reverse-compile it for you :P
<humbolt> except for the adept-update manager icon, which is in the top-left corner
<nuku> fyrmedic: ida pro will give you a deep insight what an executable does... ht provides some fair disassembling capabilites :)
<ScarFreewill> fyrmedic, i know how to do it with java apps but exe, and native bins... :(
<ScarFreewill> guiden, there is over a milion possable resons that your pc freezes but seeing that ur on a lapy ... you can't just pug ur gfx card in another pc...
<ScarFreewill> guiden, is this the first os you have loaded on the pc?
<humbolt> can I replace kwin with beryl in /usr/bin/startkde
<humbolt> ?
<ScarFreewill> humbolt, are you trying to get back from beryl to kwin?
<scion> hello all
<ScarFreewill> humbolt, can't you just right click the beryl icon in the taskbar and tell it to use kwin?
<againstme> is it hard to change the adept program to install via internet instead of installer dvd?
<ScarFreewill> scion, hi :)
<quartzy> againstme: edit your sources.list and comment out the dvd entries
<intelikey> ScarFreewill i think you have that backwards ^
<MidMark> againstme: or better open adept, manage repo, and disable dvd
<ScarFreewill> intelikey, the kwin thingy..
<deian> guys... have u seen this article? http://www.linuxinsider.com/rsstory/54436.html
<againstme> im converting from mac so im really new to liux
<deian> Ubuntu Creator Urges Abandonment of OpenSuse
<intelikey> ScarFreewill yeah
<ScarFreewill> deian, i heard something about novelsoft and m$...
<scion> well mac is pretty much BSD so i'm sure you'll be fine!
<trappist> deian: #kubuntu-offtopic please
<intelikey> ScarFreewill it seems he's wanting beryl to run
<deian> it's not off topic is it?
<againstme> im turning on my linux ibook right now to figure out that adept deal
<trappist> deian: this is a support channel
<deian> oh
<deian> ok
<BluesKaj> Someonr here says Mark Shuttleworth is a billionaire ... really now :)
<intelikey> i wonder why kde shows the utc time ?
<intelikey> cat /etc/timezone  yelds   US/Central
<BluesKaj> a brit developer ?
<intelikey> what does kde read ?
<BluesKaj> I changed mine to am pm
<trappist> intelikey: mine says America/Chicago
<againstme> im in the adept manage repositories, how do i disable DVD?
<intelikey> trappist but your kde does read it as that does it not ?
<quartzy> <MidMark> againstme: or better open adept, manage repo, and disable dvd
<trappist> intelikey: it shows the time correctly - not sure where it gets the tz though
<againstme> im in there, but how do i disable dvd?
<intelikey> mine reads the trc as is  displays GMT
<intelikey> oh well it's no THANG to me.  i'll just rm it from the pannel
<intelikey> problem solved
<intelikey> gdm is hard coded to use tty7   that's totally unacceptable to me.
<ScarFreewill> quartzy, ping
<quartzy> againstme: if you have gone to adept -> manage repos there will be a list of things, some are black (currently in) and others comments out. You need to find the ones that reads differently to the others it wont have http://somewebaddr.com
<trappist> intelikey: you can adjust it from Adjust Date & Time
<scion> set up your timezone!
<ScarFreewill> quartzy, sorry but where is "Control Centre"
<quartzy> ScarFreewill: lol it is good point, add the applet "Settings Menu" to kicker
<ScarFreewill> quartzy, ok
<guiden> ScarFreewill no, I've used it for many os's. Btw my other computer was a laptop, this is a tower.
<ScarFreewill> quartzy, I added "Settings" that was the only one there
<againstme> ok. i found one that does not have the http:// in the comments
<quartzy> ScarFreewill:  click on that at the very top it should say control center
<guiden> ScarFreewill: It froze before too, it didn't go black, I could see the screen and move the mouse, but only horizontally, and everything else was wierd. But then I checked the card, and I saw alot of dust in the fan, I removed it and then it worked, now I'm getting these problems
<j_> I get these in my log: "kernel	[17201038.104000]  eth0: Oversized Ethernet frame spanned multiple buffers, entry 0x6 length 0 status 00000600!"
<ScarFreewill> guiden, so if you have only ran linux on it, i don't really know much commands like glxinfo and stuff like that to test your gl, but it seems that nothing is wronge with the soft where ... just note SEEMS
<j_> apparently it's an old bug with VIA Ethernet card drivers
<j_> anyone managed to fix it?
<j_> also, I need a good audio player
<j_> xmms crashes a lot
<j_> and I haven't figured out Beep skins
<j_> need a bigger skin and bigger fonts
<againstme> sorry guys, im very new. once i find the one that doesnt have the http in the respo., how do i get rid of it?
<webben> does kde use a different DPI from gnome by default
<j_> than xmms or Beep
<quartzy> againstme: right click on it and select disable or remove
<quartzy> when you have done the ones you want make sure you click apply
<againstme> ok. ill try again, but my cntl click wouldnt bring up a menu.(im on mac, no right click)
<ScarFreewill> guiden, in the past i have had 3 pcs that gave me gfx problems with ati cards so i would say its still very possable (even though ur opengl is setup correctly or so it seems) that is software realated
<quartzy> hmm i wouldn't know how to do it on a mac
<againstme> its the ppc version
<intelikey> anyone know where the setting is that makes gdm use tty7 ?
<lzap> hi I am upgrading Dapper-Edgy and the apt-get -u dist-upgrade process failed: /var/cache/apt/archives/anjuta_2.0.2-2ubuntu1_i386.debE: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) -- I cannot either remove anjuta  or re-run the upgrade process, what should I do? please help!
<ScarFreewill> how do i make glxgears show me my fps
<intelikey> and don't think to say it the first open tty  i don't use tty5,6   so that's not the case.
<quartzy> againstme: maybe google it, it appears you need right click to do it that way..
<quartzy> ScarFreewill: glxgears -showfps i think
<quartzy> intelikey: it will be in gdmrc i would imagine, as for where that is i don't know since i'm an kubuntu user
<quartzy> intelikey: i know for kdm its in kdmrc which is /etc/kde3/kdm
<quartzy> so it may be something similar
<intelikey> there is no   *rc   there is .conf  but that's not it.
<ScarFreewill> lzap i would try to uninstall anjuta seeing that edgy doesn't need it to run and its giving u probs
<quartzy> intelikey: where are you looking?
<ScarFreewill> lzap i guess you could just reinstall it afer you booted up in edgy..
<lzap> ScarFreewill: I cannot uninstall anything, apt-get stops: The following packages have unmet dependencies: (about 15 packages)
<BlueEagle> lzap: Did you try with adept or aptitude?
<intelikey> quartzy /etc/gdm
<ScarFreewill> BlueEagle, i think he did apt uninstall..
<quartzy> intelikey: it may be .conf then, did you look in there?
<intelikey> quartzy found it  gdm.conf:FirstVT=7
<lzap> BlueEagle: nope
<BlueEagle> lzap: That might be something to try. :)
<j_> am I stupid if I tru to compile a driver to fix that "oversized Ethernet frame" thing?
<j_> *try
<lzap> synaptic doesnt run
<drarem> is there a way to run gedit to edit a protected directory file without having to sudo it from root? the gui way doesn't give me authority
<BlueEagle> guiden: If you're hardware savy then you might want to check that the fan and rib is properly seated and perhaps check that you've got a proper amount of thermal paste between them.
<lupine_85> gksudo gedit
<BlueEagle> lzap: Not synaptic, adept.
<cloakable> Any way to publish a Samba server on Zeroconf?
<ScarFreewill> lzap aptitude should... seeing ur in "text mode"
<j_> how do I check which driver I am running?
<BlueEagle> j_: lsmod usually.
<lzap> adept reinstalled anjuta, its working
* ScarFreewill needs to sleep ( writing learners licence tommorow oops already today :P )
<roltux> oke maybe a lot of people came to here with this problem
<roltux> but i upgraded to kde 3.5.5 and now mounting of my usb stick is not working anymore
<lzap> ScarFreewill: it seems its continuing with the disttro update! adept is not based on apt? strange, but it seems to work... wish me luck. thanks.
<RobertDB> I have a question about kde.
<_kuja_> ask away
<RobertDB> Now that I've installed kde over ubuntu server 6.06, how do I get the server applications previously installed (apache, proftpd, mysql, etc) onto the menu?
<j_> hmmm, via_rhine   0
<guiden> ok
<_kuja_> Not sure if it can be done or not, seeing as they're all cli daemons started from the shell.
<_kuja_> or more likely, from an init script....
<roltux> anybody who upgraded to kde 3.5.5 and having mounting problems
<RobertDB> I'm simply looking for a means of doing app configuration
<intelikey> RobertDB (apache, proftpd, mysql, etc)  are not gui applications   in fact not applications in the common sense
<_kuja_> Hmm, some of them might have guis for configuration, I'm pretty sure mysql does, not sure about apache or proftpd as I've not looked.
<TheGateKeeper> RobertDB, use your browser as the interface
<intelikey> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<_kuja_> If you want a gui for configuration of mysql, install the mysql-admin package.
<RobertDB> k
<j_> I'm gonna leave this one for my bro
<j_> too bad this is producing horrible latency
<RobertDB> What do I do to use the browser as the interface?
<_kuja_> For administrating proftpd, try the program supplied by the gproftpd package.
<_kuja_> I did a quick search for something similar for apache and didn't find anything
<_kuja_> roltux, does that mean you're having problems with it? I've not heard anything about it.
<RobertDB> I've been reading what docs I can find this afternoon, but apparently I'm not looking in the right places.
<roltux> yes after upgrading kde to 3.5.5 from dapper i have this problem
<cpk1> i am trying to mount a usb stick but seem to be mounting the usb hub instead
<cpk1> what am i doing wrong?
<aib> is it possible to _downgrade_ a package? binutils 2.17.50.0.5 has a serious bug that causes link time to be O(n^2) ! (and that's what is being used in kubuntu)
<BlueEagle> robertdb: apache, proftpd and mysqld doesn't show up on the menu by default. You'll need to add manual entries for them. Not that I can fathom why you would want to do that tho...
<lzap> upgrade with adept failed, what can I do?
<RobertDB> I've been looking for how to add installed programs to the menu but haven't found it yet
<cpk1> RobertDB: right click the kmenu and then select the menu editor, as soon as it opens press save and then close it
<BlueEagle> robertdb: did you try: http://www.google.com/search?q=kde+edit+menu
<_kuja_> roltux, what sort of problems then?
<roltux> well i cant mount my usb stick, ones i insert my usbstick its asking me if i want to open it
<roltux> and then i say yes but it never opens
<roltux> btw _kuja_brb
<_kuja_> Weird...... that's good, v
<_kuja_> *because I need a few minutes myself
<cpk1> roltux: same thing happening with me =\
<RobertDB> BlueEagle, I'm checking it now.
<cpk1> RobertDB: you try what i said?
<intelikey> gdm error human.xml not found   yet i'v removed all refferance to human in the gdm.conf   what gives ?
<RobertDB> open the menu editor and close it again?
<BlueEagle> Doesn't kubuntu use KDM?
<intelikey> BlueEagle by default yes.
<cloakable> In most cases, yeah
<intelikey> i don't like kdm  it's setup to use /root as a universal config dir
<intelikey> ie users writting to /root
<lupine_85> erm, not on kubuntu it isn't
<lupine_85> at least not AFAICT
<cloakable> :)
* _kuja_ returns
<intelikey> lupine_85 ?
<intelikey> at whom ?
<lupine_85> @you :)
<aerius> reeeeee
<intelikey> lupine_85 which release ?
<aerius> heloow
<lupine_85> 6.06
<_kuja_> helluuu
<intelikey> dapper  yes it does.
<lupine_85> erm, 6.10 ratehr
<aerius> there is somebody to help me ;d
<aerius> :)
<aerius> just need to talk about vmware ^^ in linux :)
<lupine_85> I only used dapper for a short while :)
<lupine_85> aerius: ask away
<aerius> ^o)
<intelikey> if you want to test it  sudo rm -r /root ;sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<RobertDB> darn I need to leave. I'll check out what you've given me so far. Thanks.
<intelikey> and see what all it writes there.
<_kuja_> later RobertDB
<lupine_85> hehe. /root has plenty of stuff in atm, sorry
<_kuja_> aerius: what about vmware?
<intelikey> lupine_85 so you could mv /root /testing  and put it back when finished
<aerius> i'm trying to install it but with out result
<aerius> in synaptics i try to install the vmware player
<aerius> (sorry for my english :) im frech)
<_kuja_> have you tried following what the ubuntu wiki says to do?
<aerius> nop :$
<Lagwagon> thank you guys for the hlp..finally got my adept working
<aerius> the error that i have is that the module vmnet can't be loaded
* _kuja_ digs up a link
<_kuja_> vmware server or vmware player?
<aerius> the player
<aerius> i'm downloading the server now to try with :)
<aerius> cause with the player i have any time that problme
<_kuja_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VmwarePlayer
<aerius> but if you have a fix to the player
<aerius> i prefere use it
<aerius> ok i well go to see that now
<aerius> thnkx ^^
<Lagwagon> i have a question. i installed kubuntu on an ibook and the colors are not right and i tried to change some settings but nothing worked so far...any ideas?
<_kuja_> kay
<morphish> hm, this is like not particularly cool, apt-get segfaults as does the adept updater that wants to update something
<_kuja_> Hmm, if you go to systemsettings-> monitor & display -> color & gamma you may be able to play with things
<Lagwagon> yeah..i changed it to the apple standard setting but still prob
<_kuja_> So, what's wrong with the color exactly?
<Lagwagon> instead of showing colors, it will show pixels of random colors
<_kuja_> That could be a video driver problem, which one do you use?
<Lagwagon> sorry, just got it
<Lagwagon> my fault
<Lagwagon> sorry] 
<_kuja_> Oh, what was it then?
<Lagwagon> i changed it to apple standard, but accedentally moved the scroll wheel at the same time so i changed the settings with the apple setting
<Lagwagon> now i have to find some cool software..
* hyper_ch is listening to Vstavay Strana Ogromnaya by Red Army Choir [Amarok] 
<_kuja_> Now listening to:The Day The World Went Away by Nine Inch Nails on The Fragile
<cpk1> for some reason i cant seem to mount my usb stick, automount doesnt work and if i try to mount /dev/sdb1/ it looks like to mounts the hub
<yintelike> hmmm still not accepting passwdless login
<_kuja_> cpk1, what hub?
<yintelike> i set  PasswordRequired=false
<yintelike> but still doesn't work
<cpk1> _kuja_: the usb hub, after some reading it looks like the hal update caused some problems
<_kuja_> Hmm
<_kuja_> I've got no idea. Are you using edgy or dapper?
<cpk1> dapper
<cpk1> i am reverting to previous hal
<re-align> Hmmm...
* re-align is trying to set a keyboard shortcut to open the K menu with (just) the windows key...
<re-align> Unfortunately the KDE app responsible for setting the shortcuts wants WIN+(something else)...:(
<re-align> Which file is responsible for defining keyboard shortcuts?
<_kuja_> Hmm, you might be able to change the win key into a non-modifier key somewhere else, maybe... (I'm thinking system settings -> region & accessibility or system settings -> keyboard & mice -> ....
#kubuntu 2006-11-29
<_kuja_> It looks like the setting would be in systemsettings -> regional & language -> Keyboard Layout -> XKB Options
<ergoproxy> anyone know where i can get the lament screensaver?
<cloakable> Does anyone know the current status of the Ralink 2500 in Edgy?
<re-align> It should work
<re-align> I have a card using the RT-2500 and it's been working since Dapper for me.
<cloakable> re-align: WPA?
<re-align> Dunno, I don't use WPA. There's probably a wqay to get it working but I haven't pursued it.
<aerius> helooooo (im bak with my vmwareplayer probleme :s)
* re-align shakes fist at typos
<cloakable> Anyone use RT-2500 wireless with WPA under Edgy?
<_kuja_> wb aerius
<Angrataf> at #kubuntu-de, there is abot! oO !!!111one1
<Angrataf> xD
<wirelexh> hola
<BluesKaj> jackeq crashes when launched ...searched for a fix but the forums don't have much in that area
<wirelexh_> hi
<londo4> How to install aMule?
<wirelexh_> what is spanish server, please?
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<unix_infidel> BluesKaj: why are you using jackeq?
<wirelexh_> gracias
<BluesKaj> for audio source config
<wirelexh_> londo4 try use synaptic
<unix_infidel> BluesKaj: there should be some verbose flags you can use at jackeq launch that you can google for.
<unix_infidel> things like ardour usually work fine with just standard jack.
<BluesKaj> I need it since the audio in my TV Wonder card is missing ...have to use a seperate audio input and jackeq will help integrate it with the video feed so i can record both as an integrated signal onto the hdd then to advd
<londo4> wirelexh_: Ok
<wirelexh_> thankyou very much!
<wirelexh_> i use this mode, but yesterday and last week amule no run
<unix_infidel> BluesKaj: that's a terrible hack man.
<BluesKaj> I already searched google for a fix ...google is become quite useless at interpreting problems
<unix_infidel> like i said, you should try and get some more verbose output from the application
<BluesKaj> what's that mean?
<wirelexh_> i try reinstall it but it isn't repaired
<unix_infidel> BluesKaj: people who code software usually create mechanisms for the user to troubleshoot.
<BluesKaj> verebose output
<unix_infidel> for instance, on fluxbox, i can use fluxbox logs to troubleshoot my problems.
<re-align> _kuja_, tried several settings in the areas you mentioned, no effect.
<wirelexh_> londo4 i don't know very much info
<BluesKaj> well trhat's you , i would n't now what i was looking at anyway :)
<unix_infidel> jackeq looks really cool though, multiple io channels...
<wirelexh_> good night!
<unix_infidel> BluesKaj: like i said, using jackeq is a terrible hack for getting that card to process audio, get better hardware :)
<_kuja_> re-align, if such a setting exists, that would probably have been the place to set it, it might take logging out and logging back in to take full effect, I'm not sure.
<BluesKaj> exactly...if i could just get it to launch
<re-align> Well I'll have to double check leter then, no time for logging in/out right now.
<BluesKaj> apparently jackeq is the thing to use  as reasonable workaround
<smub-linux> smubs' back again, how to install invidia card?
<ubuntu_> Ok, I need help. I really screwed up windows somehow.
<smub-linux> wow, hello
<dragonfly7> Ok.
<dragonfly7> So I was trying to install kubuntu, but the installation froze halfway through.
<aerius> okeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeay thhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinks guuuuuuuuuys my vmware is working :)
<nyt> :-o
<nyt> waaaaaaaaaa
<nyt> do you all sleep?
<dragonfly7> When I tried to boot back to windows, I got an error saying that it could not find /system32/hal.dll
<aerius> :)
<aerius> im gowing to sleep now ;
<nyt> :D
<dragonfly7> I know how to fix it if I have a Windows startup disk, but I need one.
<nyt> i think some o you are 24 hrs online :D
<smub-linux> i tried that, just turn the pc off and try again
<smub-linux> i had to do it at least 5 times
<dragonfly7> So how can I make a MS-DOS startup disk from the Kubuntu live CD?
<smub-linux> dont know
<smub-linux> ask the guru's
<dragonfly7> Does anyone know? I have no way of repairing Windows without it. I am in need of help.
<dragonfly7> Where can I find the gurus?
<smub-linux> here, ask the question.
<dragonfly7> How can I create a MS-DOS boot disk (floppy or CD) from a Kubuntu live CD?
<nyt> i'll be back ! i have work to finish
<nyt> se yah
<nyt> ;)
<helge> Is it possible at all?
<smub-linux> reboot from c:\  -
<dragonfly7> I do not know if it is possible, but I need someway to repair boot.ini on windows.
<smub-linux> take the disk out
<_kuja_> nyt, caffeine works wonders :D
<_kuja_> or wait, nyt left, oops
<dragonfly7> reboot from c;\? How do I do that. When I try to boot to windows I get an error saying that "/system32/hal.dll" cannot be found. I think this is cause by Kubuntu breaking the boot.ini on Windows."
<smub-linux> ok try to reboot windoze then, if you get stuck come back here.
<BluesKaj> kubuntu sets a grunb bootloader for both windows and kubuntu partitions
<BluesKaj> grub
<smub-linux> IGrubs ok
<dragonfly7> I have tried several times. The problem is that my liveCD somehow stopped the install halfway through.
<dragonfly7> So GRUB is not installed.
<smub-linux> mine did the same lat night
<dragonfly7> All I need is a MS-DOS boot disk, but the only way to make those is through windows.
<smub-linux> I just kept at it
<_kuja_> perhaps the live cd is corrupted or something? that can cause installs to fail midway
<smub-linux> Nope, cant be both corrupted
<dragonfly7> _kuja_: Perhaps, but thats not the point now. I need to somehow boot to windows so I can create a boot disk to fix windows.
<_kuja_> do you have the windows install cd? It can probably repair the file for you
<smub-linux> you have it wokng now!
<dragonfly7> I do not have the CD. Dell shipped the PC without one. I am running off the live cd, but it cannot install correctly.
<smub-linux> no, windows is fine
<helge> Could this help? http://www.bootdisk.com/
<smub-linux>  WINDOZE IS FINE,, Just lurking
<Dasnipa> lurking, or trolling?
<smub-linux> So turn tyour PC off and start it then.. BE QUICK and select WINDOWS
<dragonfly7> Ok, I will try the boot disk.
<dragonfly7> smub-linux: It is not a problem with grub, it is a problem with windows.
<smub-linux> if it fails linux will boot
<dragonfly7> Linux did not install.
<smub-linux> Thats what I think
<dragonfly7> So how do I format a floppy in Kubuntu, so that I can try that site that helge gave me.
<helge> YOu could use a livelinux cd like slax or something
<helge> The gets you up and running and you can have a look around
<dragonfly7> With slax, could I edit the boot.ini on the windows partition?
<helge> Sure (I think)
<livingdaylight> is it an Edgy thing? I used to play my .MOV  clips in Ubuntu but since Edgy the sound is monstrous and horrendous, any ideas anyone?
<dragonfly7> helge: You can edit NTFS from slax?
<helge> Naaah, dont think so
<helge> NTFS is not that good on linux
<dragonfly7> Ok. So how do I get Kubuntu to recognize a floppy, so that I can try a disk from that site you gave me.
<helge> Many live cds out there maybe shop around for a "rescue distro"
<helge> That is an mainboard issue about the floppy I guess
<helge> Are you thinking about booting from it or saving into it?
<dragonfly7> I want to create a MS-DOS boot floppy from this kubuntu live cd, so that I can use it to start DOS, so I can fix the boot.ini file.
<helge> Well I say that kubuntu will recognize your floppy at once
<helge> No?
<dragonfly7> helge: No. Maybe it is formated strangly? I will look for another.
<helge> I sure never tried, but that would be my guess
<smub-linux> I have not tried Kubuntu to read my floppy yet,
<dragonfly7> Hmm.. thats not working either.
<smub-linux> waaait 1
<dragonfly7> ?
<helge> SO if you insert a floppy, you can not read it?
<dragonfly7> Correct.
<helge> Never thought of that, hold your horses
<dragonfly7> And I need to write to it, to copy "XP Quick Boot Diskette" to it. From that website you gave me.
<helge> You should open "storage media" where the drives are, then you should see the floppy there, no?
<smub-linux> I was just looking for a 1.44Mb  disk to play with
<smub-linux> hda?
<dragonfly7> I am not sure. It is a floppy disk...
<smub-linux> hda1  the.... guess
<smub-linux> like a drive
<mohammed> when I come to set my picture it says '' your administrator has disallowed changing your image'' ?
<dragonfly7> Ok. If you say so... I am trying to find a rescue distro that can write to NTFS.
<Lrrr> faLUCE: Could you register to nickserv please?
<faLUCE> lrrr which is the procedure?
<smub-linux> what are you ttring to do ?
<Lrrr> faLUCE: let me point you to the page
<faLUCE> ok
<Lrrr> faLUCE: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<dragonfly7> smub-linux: Basiccly, I am trying to repair a boot.ini file on a NTFS partition.
<faLUCE> ok wait a sec
<metatecque> Ok, Here is a legit question that I think has a simple answer - Why when I run "lspci -v" all of my hardware shows that it is only available to root
<helge> Since when was it possible to install linux on an ntfs partition?
<Lrrr> faLUCE: then we'll discuss emacs on more practical grounds.
<LordOliver> I have to transfer files from my fat32 partion in to external device and then move them to my ext3 partion?
<dragonfly7> helge: I do not want to install it.
<helge> just rescue?
<dragonfly7> I broke windows XP, and I need to modify the boot.ini file.
<dragonfly7> So that I can boot into it again.
<livingdaylight> is Kontact also a newsreader?
<helge> OK, I got it, I thougt you would want a dual boot
<dragonfly7> helge: I do want to dual boot, but right now I just want to fix windows, so that my mother will not kill me. :)
<helge> You can write to NTFS, but I read somewhere that it is experimental , I believe I read that on the ubuntu forum
<livingdaylight> I'm getting Library files for "libknodepart.la" not found in paths." when i click on News in Kontact
<unix_infidel> dragonfly7: what are you trying to do again?
<unix_infidel> and what did linux do to your win partition?
<helge> Too late for abortition now, She wont kill you
<dragonfly7> I need a LiveCD distro that can write to NTFS so that I can modify a boot.ini file on a windows patition, so that I can boot to windows again. Alternativly, I need some way to create a MS-DOS boot diskette, so that I can repair it that way.
<unix_infidel> dragonfly7: why cant you boot into windows?
<_kuja_> Could you use something like freedos effectively instead dragonfly?
<helge> You dont have the windows cd?
<dragonfly7> unix_infidel: Somewhere in the process of resizing the partition and trying to install kubuntu, the boo.ini file of windows got courupted.
<dragonfly7> I do not have a windows cd, since dell didn't give me one.
<helge> That is a major problem for you!
<dragonfly7> And now when I try to boot windows, it says that it cannot find hal.dll, probably because boot.ini was corupted.
<helge> They couldnt pend a penny on giving you a cd
<unix_infidel> dragonfly7: ok, simple then: rescue and recovery cd, knoppix has captive ntfs support, or you can use bartpe
<dragonfly7> So if I could make a MS-DOS floppy, that would work, but now kubuntu wont mount a floppy.
<dragonfly7> knoppix can write to ntfs?
<Kr4t05> dragonfly7: You don't have a second PC?
<helge> You have a friend? With a computer?
<dragonfly7> I do not have a second PC, but I may be able to get someone else.
<dragonfly7> If knoppix can write to NTFS, I will try getting that, and changing boot.ini.
<dragonfly7> Does anyone know where it would be located? system32?
<helge> Try google for knoppix and rescue
<unix_infidel> dragonfly7: bartpe is a really decent alternative.
<helge> But what I would do: Go inn with a live cd, rescue important stuff (pictures etc) , and start all over again
<dragonfly7> Can bartpe be downloaded, or do I need something special to use it? I thought you needed a windows cd.
<dragonfly7> And is there an english version of knoppix?
<unix_infidel> dragonfly7: back up everything, and just re-install from scratch, i wouldnt trust a corrupted system.
<dragonfly7> I do not have a Windows CD.
<helge> this dell have a burner? right?
<unix_infidel> your mom WILL kill you when her system starts crashing as she's just finishing up her taxes.
<dragonfly7> my mom will KILL ME if XP is not back how she left it by the end of tonight.
<helge> RIP
<dragonfly7> :( I am trying knoppix
<Admiral_Chicago> dragonfly7: good knowing you
<unix_infidel> http://rhadimas.wordpress.com/2006/10/15/fix-the-windows-bootini-file-with-knoppix2/
<helge> I think you find it in english
<dragonfly7> Wait... If I am on a live cd, how can I download knoppix? I think I will run out of RAM.
<unix_infidel> dragonfly7: that should get you more than started.
<unix_infidel> dragonfly7: heh, get a second computer.
<helge> Good!
<unix_infidel> mount a physical drive and put it on there.
<dragonfly7> unix_infidel: Thank you for that link.
<helge> Long live hte infidels
<helge> Long live the infidels
<dragonfly7> unix_infidel: Let me try to mount a physical drive...
<dragonfly7> Ok, I am not seeing any physical drives...
<dragonfly7> This is scary.
<unix_infidel> lol.
<dragonfly7> I don't think I have any non-NTFS partitions on there.
<dragonfly7> The knoppix download is at 14%. please work.
<unix_infidel> well if you have fat32 or free space.
<unix_infidel> dragonfly7: it wont, you'll run out of ramdisk soon.
<dragonfly7> Maybe I will have to use GParted to make some Fat32 space.
<unix_infidel> 1st thing you should do is create a backup partition for all the stuff you should've backed.
<unix_infidel> then start working to rescue.
<unix_infidel> if worse comes to worse, you can always find a friend with a temporary windows license.
<dragonfly7> Ok. I will boot to gparted now. i will be soon. prays.
<unix_infidel> Or make the Luna theme for KDE REALLY REALLY convincing.
<dragonfly7> unix_infidel: omg, I might have to try that.
<dragonfly7> anyway, see you all on the other side.
<helge> Best of luck
<unix_infidel> Yes, the side of competence, those of us that back-up our data.
<helge> Backup is king!
<helge> Installing linux on his mommys computer with no backup
<seishinbyou> backup is life
<seishinbyou> how long should a hard disk last "in practice" anyways?
<zibrah3ed> they are rated in hours of operation
<zibrah3ed> look up the specs on your hd
<helge> But there are many good online solutions today, say Google and Yahoo
<helge> For keeping picutres and documents and stuff
<Kr4t05> seishinbyou: Depends on usable.
<Kr4t05> If you have a PC on 24/7, I'd expect about 4 years.
<seishinbyou> Well, this 80GB Fujitsu in my laptop is already making funny clicks and pausing, and it isn't a year old
<Kr4t05> seishinbyou: Defect. :P
<peanutb> how do i get kubuntu to forget it has hibernated?
<seishinbyou> Yeah, but I tend to go through HDD like water; I wondered if all JP HDDs were build to be used once and thrown away
<Jucato> disposable HDD's..
<Kr4t05> BRB
<dragonfly7> Ok, GPartEd LiveCD is magic. I resized the windows partition and it worked.
<dragonfly7> Everything is back to normal. Thank you so much everyone who helped.
<dragonfly7> I have to get off now and pretend nothing happened before she gets home.
<helge> u welcome
<dragonfly7> Again, thanks for you help.
<Launchpad-Lap> anyone here run wine?
<seishinbyou> yes, wine is good
<Launchpad-Lap> im still trying to understand linux
<seishinbyou> the latest builds didn't seem to work on Edgy for some reason; I'm still on 0.9.22
<seishinbyou> Welcome to your understanding of Linux
<Launchpad-Lap> how do i get to root?
<helge> WIne wont help you understand things
<Launchpad-Lap> nm
<Launchpad-Lap> crap
<seishinbyou> wine is the escapists path
<Launchpad-Lap> lol
<seishinbyou> well, sometimes you might want to run Diablo 2 or Starcraft or Paint Shop Pro
<Launchpad-Lap> well i want to get ntfs-3g to run but im not that advance
<Launchpad-Lap> starcraft for zee win!!
<Launchpad-Lap> crap i cant get into su
<livingdaylight> can someone help me with my .MOV's?
<seishinbyou> sudo su -
<Jucato> !sudo Launchpad-Lap
<ubotu> sudo: Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.6.8p12-4ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 161 kB, installed size 396 kB
<livingdaylight> this used to just work in Ubuntu but not anymore for some reason
<helge> Livingdaylight: whats up with the .mov?
<Launchpad-Lap> ty verymuch
<livingdaylight> helge: dude, no idea! it just used to work but not anymore
<Launchpad-Lap> so how do u get to root then?\
<helge> Tried automatix?
<seishinbyou> "sudo su -"
<Jucato> !sudo | Launchpad-Lap
<ubotu> Launchpad-Lap: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<livingdaylight> helge: i got a Minolta Dimage F200 which is a digital camera which also allows me to take video clips
<Launchpad-Lap> but its limited as said before
<livingdaylight> helge: i upload them via usb and just click on them to play 'em back
<seishinbyou> sudo su - lets you become root
<Launchpad-Lap> oo
<hastesaver> seishinbyou, usually, "sudo -i" is recommended.
<livingdaylight> helge: but now i get a HORRIBLE sound come out i just have to close it
<helge> you should try automatix, and install mediaplayers with codecs
<livingdaylight> helge: dude, what has Automatix got to do with it?
<livingdaylight> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Launchpad-Lap> :( i miss the rpm packages..
<helge> Ahem, well I dont recommend automatix any longer
<Launchpad-Lap> just double click and volia its installed
<livingdaylight> helge: you should be ashamed of yourself recommenditn automatix :D
<Launchpad-Lap> lool
<helge> But hey, this is what I did! I have a sony phone and I uploaded my videos to mytube, let them fix it
<livingdaylight> i wanna know why they used to run in ubuntu but don't anymore
<Jucato> Launchpad-Lap: to install a .deb package, just right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
<helge> So now I watch my phone videos with strange codec on mytube
<livingdaylight> is there something weird with Edgy?
<Launchpad-Lap> kewl thanks
<Launchpad-Lap> does anyone here own a copy of the ubuntu offical thing book?
<livingdaylight> Launchpad-Lap: yea, i do
<Launchpad-Lap> living is it worth getting?
<Launchpad-Lap> cause i realy wanna learn ubuntu
<livingdaylight> Launchpad-Lap: i got it just to support the boys at Canonical
<Launchpad-Lap> ooo so it is a good helper?
<livingdaylight> Launchpad-Lap: its got a nice forward by Mark shuttleworth endorsing it an dgiving some historical background to Ubuntu
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, are you sure the problem is with .movs in general and not just the ones that your camera uploads?
<Launchpad-Lap> grr i forgoten most of my linux class
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, did you try playing other mov files?
<Launchpad-Lap> where would i put my wine folder?
<livingdaylight> hastesaver: no, i don't know if it is just my camera or not
<Launchpad-Lap> it says top folder
<Jucato> Launchpad-Lap: ~/.wine folder is automatically created when you install Wine (at least it should be)
<livingdaylight> hastesaver: but i do know  that it used to play back my .movs from my digital camera and now it doesn't
<Launchpad-Lap> but i cant put it there
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, try that first. (try getting other mov files...)
<livingdaylight> hastesaver: wouldn't kno w how to, and besides it is my camera .movs that i want to be able to play back
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to get an SD card reader to work on my system.  It is labelled "Alcor Micro Corp. SD Reader" and it looks like it was picked up by my system.  I tried mounting it using "mount /dev/sda /media/sda1" but it says the usual "must specify the filesystem type".  Any ideas?
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, yes, but a general tactic for debugging is to isolate the problem first. Only after it is determined where exactly the problem lies can one try solving it. I realise that the ultimate requirement is to be able to play your camera files, but first it is necessary to find out what's wrong. Don't you think so?
<havoc> does kubuntu have a disk partitioner similar to mandrake's diskdrake ?
<havoc> i.e. something that will show me what drives are detected?
<helge> Havoc; system settings, disk and file system (log in)
<havoc> ok, lemme run in the other room and check ....
<livingdaylight> hastesaver: ok, ok, i know it used to work in Dapper and now in Edgy it doesn't, but ok, i'll google for some .mov's and narrow it down for you that way, and then we'll see why it isn't playing it from my camera
<londo4> how  to edit /etc/sources.list?
<helge> Try google that londo
<helge> And add kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> londo4: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<metatecque> londo4: ctrl-O saves and ctrl-X exits
<londo4> ok
<LordOliver> can anyone give me a hint to where java 5 sdk installs to?
<Jucato> LordOliver: to set Sun Java as the default java, run this command in Konsole: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, actually, I'm not using Edgy right now :-) So I'm afraid I can't help. Just make sure you have all the codecs installed (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats).
<LordOliver> Jucato: that is not my issue I would like to install certain IDE(s) and I need to know where the sdk is installed to, to install the IDE
<livingdaylight> hastesaver: i've got all the codecs installed - naturally - thank you
<[Goce] >  How do you get videos like music videos to play under FireFox web browser?
<livingdaylight> hastesaver: what would be great is if you could track down some .mov file formats for me to test. I'm just finding .wmv and so forth
<[Goce] >  I've tried searching the web for help with no luck at all.
<LordOliver> may SUN burn in Hell!
<Telroth_Plushie|> linuxwizard,
<Telroth_Plushie|> err
<Telroth_Plushie|> LordOliver,
<helge> http://www.google.no/search?hl=en&rls=GGGL%2CGGGL%3A2006-42%2CGGGL%3Ano&q=1.mov&btnG=Search
<helge> about .mov
<Telroth_Plushie|> /usr/lib/jvm/sun-java5.0-jdk what you are looking for?
<Telroth_Plushie|> err
<havoc> helge: nice but it doesn't let me partition, unless I'm missing something
<LordOliver> let me try that, I think I did
<Telroth_Plushie|> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<Telroth_Plushie|> that's where apt-get install sun-java5-jdk installed to.
<LordOliver> thanks
<helge> havoc: Ill be back
<Launchpad-Lap> grr gotta clean my laser drum
<havoc> I need to partition a new drive, how does one go about that in ubuntu?
<Launchpad-Lap> go to install?
<Telroth_Plushie|> havoc, try sudo apt-get install qtparted
<Telroth_Plushie|> then launch qtparted
<havoc> Telroth_Plushie|: no network ATM :(
<Telroth_Plushie|> oh
<havoc> ok, cfdisk it is then
<Telroth_Plushie|> you know your way around the commandline?
<Telroth_Plushie|> use parted
<Telroth_Plushie|> it's installed, qtparted is just a gui frontent
<havoc> Telroth_Plushie|: yes, and then some
<Telroth_Plushie|> sudo parted
<havoc> all this GUI stuff is messing with me
<Telroth_Plushie|> it's install by default thank god
<helge> Havoc: you may be right (but you can delete partitions there) my bad
<havoc> cool, brb then
<Telroth_Plushie|> parted creates, resizes, moves, deletes, reformats, and more :)
<v3ctor> i am having issues with recent `aptitude dist-upgrade`
<Telroth_Plushie|> there is no "commit" or "save"
<v3ctor> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/835014
<Telroth_Plushie|> every command is final.
<v3ctor> is there a problem with nscd package?
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, ok, by searching my harddrive for .mov files and then searching the web for that filename, I found this: http://linuxmafia.com/pub/rick-moen-soundfiles/toyota-bugger.mov See it works (it does for me)
<livingdaylight> hastesaver: ok,  that works
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, so what does mplayer (say) say when you try playing your camera files?
<livingdaylight> hastesaver: using kaffeine
<BetaCookies> hmmm
<BetaCookies> I have a 2WIRE 1000sw router, it only has one ethernet port, which I will soon be using for my mac, is there a way I could get it to work via USB?
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, I picked mplayer because it's verbose... Does kaffeine give any error message?
<ckd> guten abend @ all
<Creepz> GAHHHHHHHHHHH i have an apache server which isnt listed in top and wont shutdown what should i do :(
<livingdaylight> no, the thing plays but with horrendous distorted sound
<Creepz> ive even removed apache from synaptic and its still there ive done killall apache + apache 2
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, oh... are you sure it isn't that your camera's recording device has gone bad? ;-)
<livingdaylight> hastesaver: i thought it might be. But i had some old ones saved to cd and they are miss-playing too, so...
<Lothar> i have done a server install and i want to remote ssh into the machiene, the problem is that the Ip address is not set properly, what is the command
<livingdaylight> hastesaver: when i play it back from the camera although feint i can hear that it is fine too
<hastesaver> livingdaylight, oh... maybe you can try using mplayer, and see if it gives an error message (or paste the output to pastebin)
<Creepz> Lothar i think its ifconfig
<Creepz> type man ifconfig      Lothar
<alek66> when I did a modprobe ndiswrapper console froze... and I have loaded ndiswrapper as a module but I dont see the interface
<BetaCookies> [amsg]  Be right back, changing internet connection.
<Furesho> okay. firefox is installed and java runtime is installed, yet firefox cannot see that java runtime is already installed, so i can't run applets in firefox. how can i get java to work with firefox?
<Launchpad-Lap> !flex
<ubotu> flex: A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.33-4 (edgy), package size 220 kB, installed size 936 kB
<Launchpad-Lap> ok tally time.. who here is runing 6.06 and who here is running 6.10
<sungam> hi
<metatecque> Launchpad-Lap: 6.06.0 - k and g on seperate terms
<Launchpad-Lap> i see
<helge> 6.06
<Furesho> anybody here?
<sungam> I followed this tutorial ( http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu_p2?s=aa69957c007c3ffd1f24d3853e173540& ) to compile a kernel on 6.10 (needed to enable hdd protection). The compilation and installation went fine, but when I restart, KDE won't load (KDM will). Anyone have any suggestions? :)
<Launchpad-Lap> grr
<Launchpad-Lap> my mouseie no wokr dangit
<sungam> oh, the real problem is that my old Kernel won't load either. If it was just the new one it wouldn't really be a problem.
<Dheeraj_k> one stop multimedia solution for ubuntu :) http://thakur.dheeraj.googlepages.com/ubuntuPackage.pdf
<Dheeraj_k> have fun
<eilker> !grub > eilker
<Launchpad-Lap> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Launchpad-Lap> wtf is lamp lol
<Pe_de_panow> oi
<eilker> oi
<Pe_de_panow> minha primeira vez aki, o pessoal parece meio queto
<metatecque> Launchpad-Lap: what do you mean by wtf is lamp - it is the coolest set of server software you will ever learn... oi
* Lothar_ agrees
<Launchpad-Lap> well is it a database.. or what?
<Launchpad-Lap> database..webserver.. eh?
<metatecque> Then you get to play with - Mambo and Joomla - Dropal and PHP nuke
<alek66> How do I unload a loaded module
<Launchpad-Lap> first i wanna get through workstation lol
<metatecque> linux is the os - apache is the webserver - mysql is the database - PHP is the Perl Hypertext Pre-processor that makes it all work
<Pe_de_panow> hi
<Launchpad-Lap> another words stuff i dont remember from college
<metatecque> hello Pe_de_panow
<Pe_de_panow> is this a brazilian channel?
<Pe_de_panow> or not?
<metatecque> no this is the kde-ubuntu support channel
<Pe_de_panow> oh sorry
<Pe_de_panow> my first time here
<Pe_de_panow> i was speaking in portuguese, i didnt know
<Jucato> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<metatecque> ty Jucato
<Pe_de_panow> tks
<helge> Obrigada? Obrigado
* Jucato shrugs
<LjL> wow
<LjL> was about time someone else noticed
<LjL> but, nah, i'll leave it. it's a tradition now
<Jucato> lol
<helge> lol
<Launchpad-Lap> grr how come each time i restart kubuntu my mouse doesnt work.. i gotta switch it in the ports
<JohnFlux> will ubuntu fiesty have driver support for a star gate?
<alek66> how do I bring down a network interface?
<JohnFlux> I don't have a dialing device
<LjL> alek66: ifdown <interface>
<Pe_de_panow> may I ask my questions about kubuntu here?
<LjL> Pe_de_panow: yup
<alek66> Pe_de_panow, just ask
<JohnFlux> Pe_de_panow: of course
<Pe_de_panow> is there a way to install mercury messenger using adept?
<JohnFlux> Pe_de_panow: never heard of it
<alek66> can anyone help me with some ndiswrapper?
<LjL> not from the official repos that i can see
<eilker> Pe_de_panow:no u cnt
<JohnFlux> Pe_de_panow: doesn't seem to.  is it open source
<eilker> Pe_de_panow:just follow  www.mercury.to
<Pe_de_panow> i've seacherd for it in adept, but i didnt find
<eilker> Pe_de_panow: u will need java too
<Random_Transit> hey, i can't get k3b to read mp3s
<alek66> I want to unload ndiswrapper module... how do i do it?
<Pe_de_panow> tks eilker
<Random_Transit> can anyone help me??
<Pe_de_panow> i will try to download it directly from site
<alek66> Random_Transit, just ask
<eilker> Pe_de_panow: np
<Random_Transit> i'm trying to burn an audio cd with k3b, and it won't let me use mp3s
<BetaCookies> hmm
<BetaCookies> I have no opengl library installed :\
<BetaCookies> configure: error: No OpenGL library could be found
<Telroth_Plushie|> sungam, did you fix your problem?
<sungam> Telroth_Plushie|:  nope
<sungam> Telroth_Plushie|: I've been trying to find some solution, but I can't seem to
<Telroth_Plushie|> when you log in
<Telroth_Plushie|> does the screen reset and then kdm reloads?
<sungam> Telroth_Plushie|:  yes
<Telroth_Plushie|> ok
<Telroth_Plushie|> press ctrl+f1 to switch to tty1
<Telroth_Plushie|> then
<Telroth_Plushie|> log in as your normal user
<Telroth_Plushie|> if it fills the screen with "bash: permission denied: /dev/null
<metatecque> aah - ctrl+alt-f1?
<Telroth_Plushie|> hit ctrl+c
<ckd> good morning
<BetaCookies> how do I get an OpenGL library so I can compile StepMania?
<Pe_de_panow> good morning
<metatecque> ckd: good evening
<Telroth_Plushie|> then type "sudo chmod 777 /dev/null"
<Telroth_Plushie|> then press ctrl+alt+f7 to return to kdm
<Telroth_Plushie|> and try logging in
<Telroth_Plushie|> that's the current problem with my system (6.10)
<Telroth_Plushie|> and the work around i have to use every time i boot it up
<Telroth_Plushie|> no solution yet.
<Telroth_Plushie|> (that i have found)
<sungam> Telroth_Plushie|:  Just to check if I've gotten it right: Start normally, Try to log in, Press CTRL+F1, log in as normal user, CTRL+C, then type "sudo chmod 777 /dev/null", CTRL+ALT+F7
<Telroth_Plushie|> metatecque, you are right, ctrl+alt+f1 in the first instance
<Telroth_Plushie|> sungam, don't bother logging into kdm
<Telroth_Plushie|> it'll just reset like usual
<sungam> kk
<Telroth_Plushie|> hit ctrl+alt+f1 when the kdm login appears
<Telroth_Plushie|> then the rest as you said
<metatecque> Telroth_Plushie|: I try
<ckd_> it was broke all 5 minutes
<Telroth_Plushie|> log in as normal user
<Telroth_Plushie|> ctrl+c
<sungam> Telroth_Plushie|:  thanks
<Telroth_Plushie|> etc.
<Telroth_Plushie|> yw
<Telroth_Plushie|> let me know if it works
<ckd_> everybody know this bug?
<Telroth_Plushie|> what bug?
<sungam> Telroth_Plushie|:  I'll try. Need to get out of windows to see if it works :)
<ckd_> dsl connection hang up all the time
<Telroth_Plushie|> ckd_, i don't have that problem, my dsl is managed by my router.
<dragonfly7> Hey, if anyone is still on who helped me earlier, you will be happy to know Winblows is funtioning.
<ckd_> bad shit
<Telroth_Plushie|> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sungam> Telroth_Plushie|:  trying to reboot now. I'll be back in a bit, I hope :)
<metatecque> ckd_: get a router and a S#!^ catcher
<ckd_> bad shit i have 16mbit and my  router knows 6 mbit
<mc74x> hoal
<Kiongku> !language > ckd_
<Telroth_Plushie|> ckd_, check your configuration. i haven't seen anyone else with that problem, so it's probably a config error
<Telroth_Plushie|> ckd_, they don't make 6mbit routers :P
<metatecque> !language > metatecque
<Telroth_Plushie|> slowest i know of is 10mbit, and any you buy today are 100mbit
<ckd_> bad shit
<Pe_de_panow> how do I copy subdirectories using 'cp' at konsole?
<LjL> Pe_de_panow: cp -a is an option - but read the man page. "man cp"
<ckd_> g8 @ all
<Telroth_Plushie|> LjL, how does cp -a differ from cp -r ?
<Telroth_Plushie|> i use cp -r to do my recursive copies (subdirs)
<LjL> read the manpage ;)
<Telroth_Plushie|> ah
<Telroth_Plushie|> *feels stupid*
<Pe_de_panow> neither -r and -a worked...
<LjL> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Telroth_Plushie|> Pe_de_panow, how are you using it?
<metatecque> LjL: I like ubotu humor... I should add to it
<Pe_de_panow> sudo cp -a /home/leonardo/Desktop/mercury/*.* .
<Telroth_Plushie|> sudo cp -a /home/leonardo/Desktop/mercury/* . <-- try this
<Pe_de_panow> hum let me try
<Pe_de_panow> i think that it worked, telroth... let me see
<Pe_de_panow> yes! tks telroth
<Pe_de_panow> *.* -> bad DOS memories lol
<Telroth_Plushie|> lol Pe_de_panow
<Pe_de_panow> newbie with linux
<Pe_de_panow> what does this command do? ---------> chgrp -R users /usr/share/mercury
<kgx> hi. how can start konsole with 2 tabs with 2 session types?
<nickv111> Pe_de_panow: It sets the group mode on /usr/share/mercury recursively to the group "users"
<Pe_de_panow> ah i thought that i should replace the word 'users' by something else...
<e3> Help! My KDE weather applet says "The requested Station doesnt exist", nomatter what town it tell it to use.
<momal> Im looking for a good program that can convert avi files into dvd format then burn to dvd (if possible ability to design menus and that (simple ones doesn't need to be comples))
<Pe_de_panow> how do i make visible all the directories on konqueror?
<momal> Pe_de_panow: view> show hidden files
<Jucato> Pe_de_panow: hidden directories? View menu -> Show hidden files
<Jucato> snap
<momal> lol
<momal> to quick for you :p
<Jucato> hehe
<kgx> i hate it how it makes all directories hidden in kubuntu 6.10
<robotgeek> kgx: f8 or rm ~/.hidden
<Jucato> !hidden-root kgx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hidden-root kgx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !hidden-root | kgx
<ubotu> kgx: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<Pe_de_panow> why this?
<robotgeek> Jucato: you know anything about sources.list.d directory and its behaviour?
<momal> i thought you could only make hidden files/folders by putting . in font of its name
<Jucato> momal: this one's special
<Jucato> robotgeek: um... nope..
<robotgeek> Jucato: heh, okay
<kgx> ubotu:  thanks for the link. still on dapper at work but will read that when i get home :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks for the link. still on dapper at work but will read that when i get home :-) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kgx> ah bot :p
<momal> Im looking for a good program that can convert avi files into dvd format then burn to dvd (if possible ability to design menus and that (simple ones doesn't need to be comples))
<Telroth_Plushie|> momal, devede
<Hawkwind> !devede
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<momal> Just an idea.... you should make ubot list dependencies as well :).. or maybe link to a page with the listen deps.
<nickv111> What's the command to start up the battery monitor?
<momal> Telroth_Plushie|: thanks will check it out
<nickv111> Mine quit, and I can't get it bacm
<nickv111> back*
<Hawkwind> momal: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<knapp> Please, someone recommend me a good (great) bittorrent client.
<Telroth_Plushie|> momal, apt-cache showpkg devede
<Telroth_Plushie|> knapp, azureus
<Telroth_Plushie|> no better client
<Telroth_Plushie|> however can't be installed concurrently with eclipse
<Telroth_Plushie|> due to a naming conflict with dependancies
<momal> Knapp: I use torrentflux which is web/python/bittoronado bassed
<knapp> I'm currently using Az
<Telroth_Plushie|> my second recomendation is ktorrent
<Jucato> ktorrent....
<knapp> azureus
<knapp> but It's having problems.
<Telroth_Plushie|> like what?
<knapp> I hate ktorrent.
<knapp> Like my downloads slow to a halt after a long period of time, but when I close out and reopen it they start full speed again.
<sungam> Telroth_Plushie|: Tried your workaround, but unfortunately that didn't solve it.
<enyawix> where is the non open stuff posted?
<knapp> I think I have the bugged version of ktorrent. All torrents contstantly go from active to stalled active to stalled over and over.
<Telroth_Plushie|> sungam, when you logged in to the console on tty1, did it print "bash: permission denied: /dev/null" over and over again?
<Telroth_Plushie|> knapp, mine do that if i have peers but no one is sharing
<Telroth_Plushie|> sometimes one of them will send a few bytes and it goes to "downloading", then it reverts back.
<sungam> Telroth_Plushie|:  nope :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> make sure your udp ports are open for incoming connections
<Telroth_Plushie|> that really boosts download speeds
<Jucato> knapp: doesn't do that anymore in the current version in Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> Azureus does nothing but eat memory with all its memory leaks.  Using a dial-up modem would be better than that app
<Hawkwind> knapp: You using Dapper or Edgy ?
<knapp> jucato I have 2.0.3
<knapp> Edgy
<Hawkwind> Get 2.1dev
<Jucato> knapp: it doesn't do that anymore. it could be a problem with the torrent itself
<Hawkwind> knapp: http://buntudot.org/people/~jdong/ktorrent/svn-dapper/
<sungam> Telroth_Plushie|: what kind of surprises me is that it broke my old kernel as well. thought the kernels worked independent of eachother (separate configs and such)
<Pe_de_panow> hey everybody, i gonna sleep, tks everybody for hints
<Telroth_Plushie|> sungam, they usually do
<Telroth_Plushie|> i have about 6 installed
<Telroth_Plushie|> sungam, upload /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old to a pastebin site
<Telroth_Plushie|> it should help with the problem
<sungam> kinda tricky, unfortunately
<sungam> on wlan which doesn't load without x
<sungam> or I haven't gotten it to load at least, so I need ot reoboot to windows to get on net
<Pe_de_panow> bye
<sungam> Telroth_Plushie|: but could you look at http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu_p2 ,please and see if there's some obvious flaws? My first time compiling a kernel, so I wouldn't know if I missed out on anything
<sungam> Telroth_Plushie|:  I did everything there, but if the author missed something I mean
<Telroth_Plushie|> sungam, that's not the method i used when i was building my kernels, but i see nothing wrong with it.
<sungam> Telroth_Plushie|: hmmm... thanks... Thought it might have to do with the make-kpkg way of compiling (not sure what's included), but from a debian.org faq it seems to be a proper way of doing it
<LeeJunFan> The DVD version has no rescue?!? That's odd. I tried dapper and edgy tonight after repartitioning my system and restoring from backups, had to use an alternate CD to boot rescue mode.
<nikon> I NEED HELP PLEASEEE!!!!! MAJOR EMERGENGY
<Dasnipa> major emergency? national security at stake?
<eilker> so ask
<nikon> i have about 30 seconds before my os freezes again
<Dr_willis> wow
<drarem> too late
<Dr_willis> live cd :)
<Dasnipa> so stop chit chattin and ask lol
<Dasnipa> probably some overclocker newb
<Dasnipa> i only turned it up 500 mhz with stock heat sink. whys it freezing?
<sungam> :)
<Dasnipa> but i need to waste cpu ticks at a 10% faster rate!
<Dasnipa> my wow raid group is counting on it... lol
<nikon> ok sorry, im running edgy, everything up to date, no im not an overclocking newb. dont know how to explain it properly, but here it goes. everything works fine, for a bit, then my whole x server freezes for about 2 -5 minutes then comes back. ktorrent wont stay open, amarok freezes about 20 seconds into each song and then comes back a minute later, switches songs the freezes again.
<nikon> if i dont answer right away give me a minute and ill be back
<Hawkwind> nikon: Run memtest for as many hours as you can to check your RAM
<Hawkwind> nikon: That's the first signs of a hardware issue
<nikon> "unknown id: memtest"
<nikon> got it never mind
<Hawkwind> nikon: You have to boot to it.  It's best to let it run overnight while you sleep
<Hawkwind> A good 12 - 16 hours would be the best to let it run for
<nikon> how do i boot to it?
<Hawkwind> Hit ESC when it gets the countdown of grub
<Hawkwind> Then you simply select it as if you were selecting another kernel
<nikon> ok
<eilker> 12-16 hours ??
<Hawkwind> eilker: Yes.  That is what memtest is recommended to be run for to do proper checks
<eilker> hawkwind:  i  never did it
<Dr_willis> or he may be having somthing slurp up all his ram.
<nikon> ok back
<babob4722> HI ALL
<babob4722> im new to linux, just installed it
<babob4722> and I must say I LOVE IT
<nikon> is there anything else i can do?
<Dr_willis> moo
<sungam> Telroth_Plushie|:  thanks for the help so far, btw. Going to try to recompile according to: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_fedora_p2 , then see if that helps
<Dr_willis> nikon,  try a live cd - see if it has issues as well.
<Hawkwind> nikon: Best to start there and eliminate that issue first
<sungam> Telroth_Plushie|: somehow I doubt it, but it's worth a shot :)
<nikon> ok, thanks alot. ill be back
<sungam> wish me luck :)
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<eilker> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !duke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> !boot > eilker
<LordOliver> hehehe ... beginners luck strikes again
<babob4722> HI
<babob4722> I am new to linux, and just installed it, and I love it
<babob4722> but there is so much to learn now
<babob4722> lol
<babob4722> can anyone give me any pointers?
<babob4722> tips even?
<LordOliver> babob4722: as in tips concerning what?
<LordOliver> something you'd like to know more about?
<babob4722> anything...
<Dr_willis> Tip #1 - dont be vague.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Tip #2 - read read read read... and read more...
<babob4722> ok will do
<babob4722> thanks
<Dr_willis> tldp.org is a good place to start.
<Dr_willis> the kubuntu/ubuntu homepage/wikis are also good.
<momal> Tip #3 - after completing Tip #2 Read more :).... and if you have another spare box don't be afraid to muck around with it becuase if it dies just format and reinstall :)
<Jucato> babob4722: you could probably start with the Kubuntu Desktop Guide that comes with Kubuntu
<Jucato> babob4722: K Menu -> Help
<LordOliver> wiki's are good though I still can't figure out how to make it less ugly
<Dr_willis> make what less ugly? the wiki?
<eilker> i use linux/kubuntu/ubuntu since two months, i still didnt understand structure
<Jucato> LordOliver: try accessing the wiki using wiki.kubuntu.org instead of wiki.ubuntu.com :)
<Jucato> eilker: what structure specifically?
<momal> eilker: I have been using linux for 5 years now and im still learning stuff :)
<Jucato> learning is really a life-long process :)
<Jucato> it also depends on how much you really want to learn, and how determined you are
<eilker> jucato: for example mount thing, and symlink etc
<eilker> momal: i installed ftp server, web server, will install e-mail server
<Jucato> one step at a time :)
<Dr_willis> porn server.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> ssshh
<LordOliver> Jucato: kubuntu is damn easy to install though it isn't even funny :)
<momal> eilker: nice install server's is a good way to get around how configurations work and how to run/stop/start things :)
<Jucato> LordOliver: time for you to move to Gentoo hehehe :)
<momal> Haha... Gentoo is evil for me :(
<LordOliver> jucato: I was thinking Fedora Core 6 ;)
<momal> Debian all the way :)
<Jucato> lol
<eilker> momal: in fact i really liked it, my retired pc is a web host at the moment
<Jucato> different strokes :)
<momal> eilker: :D.. linux has its good feature to run on old computers unlike the operating system that must remain unspoken :p
<Dr_willis> FreeDOS?
<Dr_willis> :)
<eilker> for a newbie there r many subjects, studying linux ? or studying os/kubuntu ? or trying to go out windows logic....etc...
<eilker> linux is another world for windows users
<BetaCookies> linux is easy :P
<Dr_willis> Linux users are from Mars... Window Users are from their own perverted realigy.
<Dr_willis> reality
<levander> When you are dist-upgrading, and a configuration file has changed in a package, does update-manager still let you choose whether to keep your old configuration files that you've modified or upgrade to the new configuration just like apt-get does?  Or, has update-manager "simplified" the process so much, you aren't given this option?
<eilker> BetaCookies: i dont agree with you:)
<Jucato> lve
<levander> Damn, I've asked that same question in 3 ubuntu channels.  No one knows.
<LordOliver> why does everyone like the mac osx look?
<Jucato> levander: we don't have update-manager in Kubuntu
<levander> Jucato: good point
<Dr_willis> i was thinking that. :)
<Jucato> levander: but afaik, update-manager is just a fancy front-end to apt-get dist-upgrade
<babob4722> I do have a ligitmat question now
<babob4722> i have a pentium 4 pc compaq to be precise
<levander> Jucato: yeah, I'm just trying to make sure it doesn't overwrite the hours of configuration I've done, without informing me.
<babob4722> which files do I download for linux programs
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<levander> I've heard with all the problems dist-upgrading to edgy, you're better off using update-manager...
<babob4722> x86  x86-64  ppc
<Dr_willis> babob4722,  you mean wihc version of the disrto to use?
<Jucato> levander: also, afaik, an upgrade always overwrites the configurations in /usr and /etc. if you the configurations you made were saved in $HOME, then those are kept
<babob4722> every time i download something it doesnt work
<Dr_willis> babob4722,  and your cpu is a ??
* eilker thinks that dr_willis is ben johnson
<babob4722> i dont know
<babob4722> its a pentium 4
<levander> Jucato: nah, with apt-get, for some packages, you are prompted if you want to keep the old configuration
<Dr_willis> x86 then.
<babob4722> thank you
<Jucato> levander: only some, like KDM. but not always
<Jucato> kdm/gdm
<Dr_willis> 'i dont know, its a pent 4' :) heh heh heh
<levander> Jucato: yeah, true
<Jucato> levander: but like I said, if the configuration changes you made affect only your user (hence gets saved in $HOME), you have nothing to worry about
<gtrplr> what is the dev release name ?
<Jucato> apt doesn't remove things from $HOME
<levander> Jucato: no, they don't, i've configured several servers to be the way i want
<gtrplr> after edgy
<Jucato> Feisty Fawn
<Jucato> levander: ah special case, I'm not exactly sure...
<gtrplr> Jucato: thank you
<eilker> is  symlink dangerous ?
<Jucato> gtrplr: for more feisty questions, go to #ubuntu+1 :)
<Jucato> eilker: depends on how you use it. generally, no
<levander> Jucato: okay, thanks
<Dr_willis> are computers dangerous. :)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: if you throw them at someone, they are :P
<eilker> i hate loosing of data that's why i ask :D
* Dr_willis sticks a USB cable in his nose.
<eilker> i hate partitions, i hate mbr too
<Dr_willis> take up golf.... sell the pc.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> eilker: mbr is necessary. partitions (should) make your life easier.
<Jucato> people hate what they fear. they fear what they don't understand :)
<eilker> jucato: u r totaly right
<Dr_willis> We have nothing to Fear but MS itself.
<babob4722> it says archive type not supported
<Jucato> lol
<babob4722> what does that mean?
<Dr_willis> what is saying what where babob4722
<Dr_willis> who when why... :)
<Jucato> which how
<babob4722> i was trying to download firefox but it keeps telling me that the archive file is not supported
<Dr_willis> Ahy are you even downloading it?
<babob4722> yes i downloaded it
<babob4722> to my desktop
<Dr_willis> use the pacakge manager and just install it.
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> you dont need to 'go download it'
<eilker> use adept...
<eilker> system/adept
<Dr_willis> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 28588 kB
<Dr_willis> 'sudo apt-get install firefox'
<Dr_willis> will download and isntall it.
<Dr_willis> :)
<babob4722> oh sorry, i meant firestarter
<babob4722> my bad
<Dr_willis> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
* eilker thinks that dr_willis is mike tyson
* Jucato wonders if babob4722 should start playing with firewalls already...
<babob4722> i thought it was to download music
<babob4722> lol
<babob4722> omg im too new at this
<Dr_willis> babob4722,  huh.....
<babob4722> i want to download music, are there any programs for linux to do that?
<Dr_willis> fire up adept and read the pacakge decriptions.
<eilker> !amule
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<Dr_willis> install some of the various p2p clients...
<babob4722> what is adept?
<Dr_willis> or use the torrent sites
<Dr_willis> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Dr_willis> 'read read read read.....' :)
<babob4722> thank you
<eilker> people, can i request ubuntu-server cd from ship-it ?
<Dr_willis> eilker,  i dont think so
<Jucato> Dapper, probably
<Jucato> eilker: http://shipit.ubuntu.com and check your options
<babob4722> i didnt even have it installed
<babob4722> what a tool i am
<babob4722> lol
<babob4722> thanks for all your help guys
<Dr_willis> You installed Kubuntu and dident have adept installed?
<eilker> Dr_willis: i already have installed lamp server on kubuntu , now do i use kubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-server
<babob4722> yup
<babob4722> im a tool
<babob4722> lol
<Dr_willis> eilker,  depends on whart you are wanting to do. :)
<Jucato> eilker: ah.. sorry, only Desktop CD's are shipped
<eilker> Dr_willis: just trying to understand differences between both, is only difference gui ?
<Dr_willis> server would have no gui - i am guessing
<Dr_willis> those are both meta-packages that install sets of other packages...
<Jucato> Dr_willis: the Server CD installs a LAMP system. different from the server install on the Alternate Install CD
<eilker> jucato: and limited dsl here:)
<Jucato> eilker: how limited? I only have 512kbps
<eilker> jucato: 3gb download in a month and 1024 kpbs //and 20 us dollars cost
<eilker> jucato: no upload limit
<Jucato> ah... mine has a fixed rate and fixed bandwidth (down/upload)
<Dr_willis> !info kubuntu-server
<Dr_willis> !info kubuntu-desktop
* Dr_willis pokes the bot.
<ubotu> Package kubuntu-server does not exist in any distro I know
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.22 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Jucato> !info ubuntu-standard | Dr_willis
<ubotu> ubuntu-standard: The Ubuntu standard system. In component main, is standard. Version 1.30 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<eilker> is alternate cd same with server cd ?
<Jucato> eilker: o
<Jucato> er.. "no"
<Jucato> Alternate Install CD = text based installer with lots of different advanced options
<eilker> jucato: i see, do u choose kde,gnome,xfce ? and lamp install option etc ?
<Dr_willis> i install all those desktops. :)
<Jucato> eilker: no. you can only install the desktop that comes with the installer: KDE for Kubuntu Alternate Install CD, GNOME for the Ubuntu one
<Jucato> also no LAMP option
<Dr_willis> You can easially download/install other desktops afterwards
<Jucato> Alternate Install options: server (minimal, no GUI) install, expert (choose individual modules, have root enabled by default), LVM support, RAID support, installing GRUB somewhere other than MBR
<eilker> lets say i use ubuntu, installed kde-desktop, now is it same with kubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> its kubuntu + gnome desktop :)
<eilker> jucato: so what is use of alternate cd, may be for engineering?
<Dr_willis> normally i install 'kubuntu-desktop'
<Jucato> eilker: I already enumerated some features of the CD
<Jucato> those features are not in the Desktop CD
<Dr_willis> eilker,    i always use the alt install cd. ii find it fetsre then the live cd.
<Dr_willis> faster :)
<LordOliver> ok, I downloaded a theme and unpacked it now I got shit all over my desktop... what did I do wrong?
<eilker> jucato: i see
<bLaZeD> hello all......i just tried to ping google and yahoo .com and im now getting this : http://pastebin.ulteo.us/271 ...ive always been able to ping......1st time ive ever seen this b4
<eilker> dr_willis: kde-desktop and kubuntu desktop are same or not ?
<Jucato> actually, it's the other way around Dr_willis.. the Desktop CD only needs to copy the setup. Alt Install copies, installs, and configures
<Jucato> eilker: there is no kde-desktop
<babob4722> thanks guys, this is swesome!!!!
<_kuja_> Another plus of the alternate cd is a proper partition setter-upper sort of thing ..... ubiquity-kde + qtparted = awful (and will continue being so until they fix up qtparted like they're planning to)
<babob4722> awesome even
<babob4722> lol
<Dr_willis> LordOliver,  depends on the package.. theres a lot of annoying issues with somne 'theme' files.. and theres like 3 different 'areas' that are themeable.
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  i find the live cd runs slower.
<Jucato> LordOliver: what kind of a theme is it?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I guess the fact that it need to have X up to install does make it slower
<eilker> dr_willis: does it impoart that much i mean speed ?
<LordOliver> jucato: this one http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=49239
<Dr_willis> Window Decoration, Icons, 'widgets' (the stuff in the window/buttons/sliders) then an actual 'theme file' sets up those 3
<eilker> dr_willis: does it important* that much i mean speed ?
<Dr_willis> eilker,  on my Pent 100 system.. Yes.. :) it takes  so long for the live cd to even boot
<maltaethiron> hey guys, im downloading something with ktorrent right now.  if i close it, will it download in the background, or does the window need to stay open?
<eilker> dr_willis: what what ?? pent 100 ?
<Dr_willis> but i dont mess with the pent 100 much.. its a 'emergancy' ssh machine. :)
<Jucato> LordOliver: download the one that says K THeme Manager theme, then extract it, you will get a .kth file
<Jucato> LordOliver: press Alt+F2 and type "kcontrol", then go to Appearance & Themes -> Theme Manager. click on Install New Theme and locate the .kth file you just extracted
<maltaethiron> anyone have any clue?
<Dr_willis> ktorrent can 'close/minimize' to the system tray
<maltaethiron> ah
<Jucato> LordOliver: er... it says that the it's recommended to use the theme with Beryl....
<Dr_willis> i though it auto-minimized when still downloading.
<Jucato> LordOliver: it's also recommended that you have QtCurve style installed
<Dr_willis> Should i mention that the package manager has a lot of extra kde themes/styles that are not installed by default. :)
<RobNyc> ok in gnome the deb package manger is gdebi how about in kubuntu
<seven> maltaethiron: settings perfernces general show system tray icon  than it will stay there if you close the window\
<maltaethiron> ty seven
<Jucato> Dr_willis: styles only. not "themes" (in the KDE sense of the word)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: actually: styles, windecos, icons
<_kuja_> kde doesn't really have an equivilent of gdebi, yet.
<_kuja_> (well, kubuntu anyhow)
<Dr_willis> Yea - kde's use of 'themeage' is a bit confuseing at times. :)
<RobNyc> _kuja_, thanks
<LordOliver> thanks again jucato, simple as can be :)
<Dr_willis> kde-look.org  can use a good cleaning up also. heh
<Jucato> Dr_willis: actually, it's KDE-Look that makes it confusing
<_kuja_> It does and it doesn't really, there's something temporary there with basic functionality ...
<LordOliver> jucato: but, why isn't it clear do I need to restart?
<Jucato> KDE has always meant a KDE Theme (.kth) when referring to "theme" (single word)
<Dr_willis> I  find the way kdes control-center and things handle them to be a bit confusing. :() but i tend to kust use 'plastik' themne.
<Jucato> LordOliver: what isn't clear? no you don't need to restart
<LordOliver> jucato: in the screen shots everything is transparent, my isn't
<Jucato> Dr_willis: KControl is clear. Styles are styles. They are not Theme/Styles, like what KDE-Look says
<Jucato> LordOliver: because, like I said earlier, it's recommended to use Beryl with that theme. without it, you don't have transparencies
<Jucato> !beryl | LordOliver
<ubotu> LordOliver: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Dr_willis> heck kde-look has themes 'concepts' out in the theme area. :)
<RobNyc> so since there's no gdebi for kde .. i install .deb dpkg -i *.deb ?
<Dr_willis> thats what i always do anyway :)
<Jucato> RobNyc: right-click -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
<Jucato> btw, gdebi will be coming to KDE/Kubuntu soon :)
<RobNyc> ty let me try
<sungam> Hi again
* Dr_willis wonders how often one installs .deb's that way.
<RobNyc> Jucato, maybe with the fiesty fawn release
<Jucato> it's one of the plans
<Jucato> Dr_willis: which way?
<Dr_willis> clicking on a .deb ya download.. i cant rember the last time i downloaded a .deb that wasent allready in a repos
<Dr_willis> perhaps cedega...
<Jucato> Dr_willis: Kubuntu's way is a bit crude... it's just a service menu that launches xterm with the proper dpkg command :)
<Dr_willis> Crude! thats the linux way! :)
<Dr_willis> lol
<sungam> Telroth_Plushie| still no luck. But at least I found a lan hoookup so I don't have to reboot between attempts :)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: nah. the linux way is "prehistoric", not crude :P
<eilker> people do u use vmware ?
<Jucato> I do
<sungam> Does anyone else have any suggestions as to what could be wrong? I compiled my own kernel (2.6.18.3) to enable queue-freeze (hdd active protection). The compilation went fine, and it boots fine, until I try to log in from KDM and the screen just goes blank and then KDM restarts.
<eilker> jucato: your ram ?
<Jucato> eilker: 1GB :)
<eilker> jucato: 512 here:)
<eilker> jucato: how many os do u have ?
<Jucato> depends on what you're trying to run
<Jucato> on vmware?
<eilker> yes
<Dr_willis> 'go away befor i replace you with a small shell script'   :)
<Dr_willis> a ThinkGeek Teeshirt.
<Jucato> right now, 2: FC 3 (for studying), and Kubuntu Feisty
<eilker> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<eilker> !fc3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fc3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> eilker: Fedora Core 3
<eilker> jucato: ohh i see
<Jucato> it comes with the Linux Bible 2005 edition I bought
<eilker> jucato: how did you get feisty ?
<Jucato> installed edgy and dist-upgraded
<Dr_willis> 'one of the brave'
<Dr_willis> :)
<eilker> how many gb do u give space for every os in vmware ?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I'm only brave because it's on vmware :P
<Jucato> eilker: depends. the minimum really. 3-5GB
<Dr_willis> eilker,  depends on the os.  I just let them play with 8gb default and keep the file 'allocate as needed'
<eilker> jucato: is vmwareplayer(free version) enough for me ?
<eilker> just trying for other os
<tamacracker> Is anyone else havin a problem with Kcheckgmail?
<Jucato> eilker: only if you already have a VMWare image (lots of free ones available in the VMWare page)
<eilker> jucato: may i ask what production of wmvare's do u have ?
<Jucato> vmware server
<eilker> it is free too, right ?
<tamacracker> Where can I look up a list of programs for Kubuntu Edgy... and has pretty detailed information of each program?
<Jucato> yes. but you have to take some extra steps to install it
<eilker> and u dont have vmware player ? so i am gonna only install vmware server ?
<Jucato> eilker: install what you want/need
<_kuja_> tamacracker: should be able to see a list of things at launchpad.net
<eilker> jucato: i couldnt understand between player and server that's why i apply to your comment
<tamacracker> thank you kuja
<eilker> jucato: i couldnt understand differences* between player and server that's why i apply to your comment
<sungam> could someone please remind me where xorg.conf is located?
<_kuja_> /etc/X11
<eilker> etc/x11
<Jucato> eilker: VMWare Player is just that: it runs VMWare images. it has minimal options to modify the image. VMWare Server has extra options to create and modify images
<Jucato> but VMWare Player is in the repositories, so installing it is easier. VMware Server isn't
<Dr_willis> sungam,  you may want to learn how to use the 'locate' command. :)
<Jucato> or the locate:/ kioslave
<CVirus> !zgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CVirus> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sungam> thanks
<sungam> Dr_willis, I'm sure I do :)
<eilker> jucato: last question:) what do u mean by vmware image ?
<Jucato> eilker: think of it like an ISO. it's an image of the OS that you are running in VMWare. I think VMWare officially calls them Appliances
<Dr_willis> eilker,  check out  http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/
<eilker> thanx friends
<babob4722> i want to play pogo, but it says i dont have jave environment installed, can I download java for linux?
<babob4722> i saw something somewhere that said I couldnt use java
<babob4722> is that true?
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Dr_willis> false to me...
<Dr_willis> :)
<sungam> :)
<Dr_willis> i use java under linux all the time.
<eilker> dr_willis: so? do i need to download images from vmware web site ? will i not able to use my ubuntu cd  to install  ubuntu in vmware
<Dr_willis> SUN just decidded to GPL java.
<Dr_willis> eilker,  you can do it that way.. or get a vmware image and save time.
<tamacracker> launchpad doesn't really give details of each program...
<tamacracker> but thanks anyways kuja
<Jucatulog> launchpad isn't really the place to look for program/package details
<Jucato> tamacracker: you can use Adept Manager to view the package descriptions. or apt:/ (which is just a front end for apt-cache and dpkg) or in http://packages.ubuntu.com
<sungam> argh... Not getting anywhere with this problem. Got into Konsole once (starting kdm while in recovery mode). Other than that it just boots me back to KDM :(
<Dr_willis> sungam,  X starts but crashes?
<sungam> Dr_willis: I guess it crashes, at least I'm thrown back into KDM
<Dr_willis> sungam,  but KDM uses X... so somthing is odd here.
<Dr_willis> sungam,  try making a new user and see if it does the same thing for them.
<Dr_willis> if it works for them.. that would imply that your other users .kde settings are some how messed up.
<babob4722> once I install it do I need to reboot?
<eilker> jucato: i found a guide for vmware server installation :)
<Dr_willis> babob4722,  Linux 101 - you rarely EVER need to reboot.
<Dr_willis> this isent windows. :)
<babob4722> ok cool
<babob4722> thanks
<sungam> Dr_willis, thanks. Would you mind hinting me at how to add a user from command line? :)
<Dr_willis> adduser
<sungam> Dr_willis, nvm... 'adduser' :)
<Dr_willis> :)
<babob4722> well it still isnt working, it keeps telling me I need java, but i installed it already
<Dr_willis> hard to rember eh. :)
<sungam> it is
<Jucato> babob4722: how did you install it?
<babob4722> sorry to be a pain in the ass
<babob4722> through the adept manager
<Dr_willis> babob4722,  you may need to exit/restart the browser.....
<babob4722> hmmm oh ok thanks
<babob4722> i will try that
<Pie-rate> Hi everyone, I'm having a little trouble installing kubuntu
<sungam> Dr_willis, thanks. I'll try a reboot and see what happens
<joe_> Anyone know how to mount an ISO that is on the harddrive?
<Pie-rate> this is on my laptop, right behind me
<Dr_willis> !loop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Pie-rate> it's stuck on "scanning files" with the progress bar at 0%
<Pie-rate> the menu is also unresponsive, although the cursor can still move
<dennister> what's happening with synaptic and kde? the first keeps failing, and my kde is such a mess I'm thinking of purging and reinstalling
<joe_> thanks ubotu, let me try that
<eilker> and here is morning, time to sleep for me, see you friends
<Pie-rate> The disc verified using the utility provided on it
<dennister> bye eilker
<eilker> bye to all
<Pie-rate> can anyone help me?
<dennister> iv'e never had so many failed downloads before :(
<dennister> sorry Pie-rate...i've had so many rpblems, but installing kubuntu was never one of them
<Pie-rate> This is strange, perhaps I should try the 32 bit version?
<sungam> it worked :)
<dennister> Pie-rate: defintiely!
<sungam> although my proper user is still broken, at least I'm into kde now
<sungam> Thanks, Dr_willis
<dennister> i tried for months with 64-bit versions, and am glad I switched
<sungam> and Telroth_Plushie| :)
<Dr_willis> sungam,  heh could do some cleaning of the .kde dir...  or just whipe it out. :) that will reset all the kde settings
<Dr_willis> sungam,  been seeing similer issues a lot lately.. not sure what the deal is.
<sungam> Dr_willis, it's not juts KDE, though
<Pie-rate> What sort of performance difference will running the 32 bit version instead of the 64 bit version give?
<sungam> Dr_willis  *kde
<Dr_willis> Pie-rate,  proberly not much. unless you do a lot of number crunching.. or got a lot of ram
<Pie-rate> 1gb
<sungam> Dr_willis, it's all of those window managers (Gnome, KDE, E17, Fluxbox...)
<Dr_willis> sungam,  that  seems very very very odd.
<sungam> Dr_willis, sounds kind of weird that all of those would get messed up by compiling a kernel
<sungam> Dr_willis, and all work with the new user
<Pie-rate> Ok, I'd probably have a lot more driver troubles with the 64bit version anyway.
<dennister> Dr_willis: i'm thinking of purging my kde completely, it's such a mess...will i have to do a lot of re-configuring of apps and settingsafter I get it back?
<_kuja_> 64-bit will only give speed ups in certain areas (like encoding, rendering, extreme number crunching ....)
<dennister> yes, Pie-rate...and check the md5sums on iso disks, as well as data verifitcation with your buner
<Pie-rate> Of course, that means I have to spend another day downloading
<dennister> Pie-rate: consider it an investment: will save u lots of time and frustration with 64-bit later
<Pie-rate> I used the verification utility that was on the boot screen for kubuntu
* v0taguz [~.~}zzZZ
<Pie-rate> I bet the torrent for the 32 bit version goes faster than the 64 bit version too...
<dennister> as i said earlier, I wasted months struggling with 64-bit distros
<Pie-rate> I'll grab kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent then...
<dennister> i love edgy...i just used the server first, then added the graphical desktops
<Dr_willis> sungam,  ive not messed with the nerel in ages. :)
<sungam> Dr_willis, nerel?
<MattCa> Hello. Is anyone still awake?
<Dr_willis> Its the next geenration Kernel. :)
<sungam> Dr_willis  oh.. kernel
<Dr_willis> ZZZzzz....
<sungam> bah
<sungam> :)
<Pie-rate> [5.0.0 2006-11-28 21:07:57]  WARNING : Tracker announce still not complete 60 seconds after starting it
<Pie-rate> [5.0.0 2006-11-28 21:07:57]  WARNING : Problem connecting to tracker (http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce): Timeout while contacting server.
<Pie-rate> [5.0.0 2006-11-28 21:09:57]  WARNING : Problem connecting to tracker (http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce): Timeout while contacting server.
* Jucato goes chasing tumbleweeds
<Pie-rate> why is this happening?
<MattCa> what version of GCC is used to compile the Ubuntu Kernel?
<sungam> Dr_willis, thanks for all your help so far. Going to see if everything works with the old kernel :)
<Hawkwind> MattCa: Edgy or Dapper ?
<Pie-rate> weird, just got disconnected
<Hawkwind> Probably doesn't matter, probably both 4.x
<Pie-rate> Torrent won't start, can't connect to the tracker.
<MattCa> Hawkwind: Dapper. I'm going to use the Kubuntu live CD to throw myself into the marvelous adventure of LFS
<Dr_willis> Egads! dont do it man!
<Dr_willis> :)
<MattCa> Was that dripping with sarcasm
<Dr_willis> This is a Faimly Channel.. No dripping allowed.
<Dr_willis> :)
<MattCa> I'll take it as a yes
<joe_> thanks ubotu the mounting worked.  I just should have done it in an emty directory.  I deleted 3 of my movies.
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_willis> if you mounted over a dir with files in it.. UNMOUNT it.. and the files willl  be there.
<Dr_willis> should be at least. :)
<dennister> is there something wrong with the ubuntu servers perhaps? Pie-rate's having trouble, i'm having trouble with synaptic...
<Dr_willis> could be some are down...
<Pie-rate> torrent started now
<Pie-rate> took it forever though
<Pie-rate> it's going nice and fast too, compared to the AMD64 iso
<Pie-rate> about twice as fast
<dennister> i'm installing xfce, in preparation for purging kde and starting over, and i keep getting timeouts
<Dr_willis> its odd that you would have to 'purge' kde.
<sungam> Dr_willis, now I can get into E-17, but KDE is still broken. :)
<Jucato> you have to purge config files :)
<dennister> it's such a mess...kio, kSycoca, klauncer...
<MattCa> Hawkwind: thankds for the info
<dennister> kded, kinit...
<Pie-rate> still not as fast as it should be, it's going 80KB/s, should be going near 180KB/s, but the wireless bridge from the office to the house has been behaving strangely/slowly recently, so i haven't been getting full T1 speeds at the house.
<Pie-rate>  /ramble
<dennister> I installed kgdb, and the list of issues is very long, and I'm not that good at debugging yet
<seven> where do i find the "task manager" adept says another instand is still running
<Hawkwind> Who needs KDE when you have E17 anyways.  :)
<Dr_willis> real men use icewm :)
<dennister> what in the world is E17?
<Hawkwind> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Hawkwind> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<dennister> well i'm not a man :)
<Pie-rate> Why join #kubuntu if you don't like KDE? isn't KDE the whole idea of kubuntu rather than ubuntu?
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | seven
<ubotu> seven: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<seven> thanks
<sungam> Pie-rate, I don't mind KDE. But E17 is more lightweight. As for why join #kubuntu? I installed it off a Kubuntu disk :)
<Pie-rate> Ah.
<sungam> and besides... KDE won't work atm :)
<dennister> but i'm intereested in icewm actually
<Hawkwind> Pie-rate: I use Kubuntu only because I hate Gnome.  I can stand 10 minutes of KDE while E17 compiles, then it's no more KDE for me
<Dr_willis> I tried E17... and ... well... i dident see much i needed from it. :)
<seven> Jucato: worked
<Jucato> Dr_willis: ditto
<Pie-rate> The laptop I'm currently working on installing kubuntu on has ATI radeon 1100 graphics. Is there any way to get 3d acceleration/power saving features working?
<Jucato> :)
<Pie-rate> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sungam> Dr_willis, it's the bling
<dennister> yes Pie-rate
<Dr_willis> bling = fling = a 'one night stand' :)
<sungam> true, but it's fun while it lasts
<Dr_willis> even the bling i saw wasent that bling-o-riffic (tm)
<sungam> besides, at the moment it's proven the only window manager that will start
<sungam> you should give it a go again with the most recent CVS
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install icewm
<Dr_willis> :)
<sungam> they've done loads of updates with the new distro being released (the PS3 one)
<Dr_willis> i tried it on a Live cd the other day.
<Dr_willis> even isntalled it.
<Dr_willis> Dont get me started on the PS3 :)
<sungam> :)
<Bill57785> ok
<Bill57785> I really need help
<sungam> Dr_willis, E17 fixed KDE. Now that's loading too... this is weird :/
<Dr_willis> hehheh
<Pie-rate> doesn't the PS3 have a ridiculously fast CPU in it?
<Bill57785> I changed the gamma last night to 2.4 (which is what I used t run on Windows), and I tried booting up tonight, and the screen is scrambled
<Dr_willis> PS3 brings  "ridiculous'    to mind..
<sungam> Pie-rate, yes.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Pie-rate> hehe
<Bill57785> and I don't have a clue how to change it back in command line
<Kai> the ps3 has a cell processor
<dennister>  Dr_willis: is that it? just icewm? anything else i should install afterwards?
<Dr_willis> dennister,  thats about it.. rahter nice  window manager.
<Kai> its not ridiculously fast, but its a new technology that has the potential to become rediculously fast
<dennister> ok, well it's installing then :)
<Dr_willis> it is ridiculously priced
<Dr_willis> :)
<Kai> Nah
<Bill57785> anyone at all?
<sungam> Bill57785, sorry, but I really have no idea. Maybe someone else does, but I don't :)
<Kai> thats normal for a new next gen console
<dennister> i must say, i'm getting more demanding and less tolerant the more successful I am with linux...started hating gnome after a while, now I'm getting ticked off with kde's problems
<Dr_willis> Normal for a 'media-induced-hyped-feeding-frenzy-gotta-have-SOMTHING-for-xmas-hype'
<dennister> <-----getting spoiled
<Pie-rate> Command-line only IMO.
<Dr_willis> :)
<macconline> hi.... how  do a new sesion standard ?
<sungam> macconline, if it's KDM it'll log into the last session you were logged into, if I remember correctly
<dennister> god...christmas...:( "(
<Dr_willis> Jingle Bells.....
<Dr_willis> Jingle Bells.....
<Dr_willis> Jingle all the way... to the bank..
<sungam> macconline, so if you log into KDE, KDE will be the standard until you log into something else. Might be mistaken, but I think that's the way it is
<dennister> it's going to be quiet around here...even my son doesn't want to go join the big family getogether
<Bill57785> lol....I'm stuck in XP right now trying to find the answer to how to change my gamma back and fix everything in command line....I don't know how else to fix it because the screen is scrambled in kubuntu AND ubuntu....
<Dr_willis> Perhaps hes asking where the menu  to select the other sessions are at?
<macconline> sungam: is that the file ../xsession/kde.desktop
<Dr_willis> Bill57785,  how did you change the gamma under linux?
<macconline> sungam: i modify...
<dennister> k, folks...i'm gonna restart x now that my other desktops are downloaded...bbs
<Pie-rate> Bill57785, can you get a command line for kubuntu?
<brett_> Does anyone use or know about Drupal?
<sungam> macconline, kde.desktop is KDE's load file. If you want to load another window manager yo uhsould create a .desktop for it
<Dr_willis> !info drupal
<Bill57785> I can get into a command line and not even boot up kubuntu
<ubotu> drupal: fully-featured content management/discussion engine. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.5.8-2 (edgy), package size 478 kB, installed size 1944 kB
<Bill57785> but other than that, not really
<brett_> thanks doctor
<sungam> macconline, or not load file, but the menu item in the KDM menu
<brett_> hmm
<brett_> i just installed it and dont know how to run it. It isn't meant to be run on a server is it?
<macconline> sungam: ok,  thanks....
<Dr_willis> No idea. check its homepage perhaps.
<brett_> yeah i am on it now
<Pie-rate> It probably gets the gamma from the x11 config file, right? I'm kinda noob at linux.
<brett_> still kinda clueless
<Bill57785> the shell is running, I just can't see what's going on (so in other words, if I knew my way around correctly, I could change settings blindly using only my keyboard)
<Bill57785> I changed it under the settings in the programs menu, then under display properties
<brett_> is there a web developers forum?
<Bill57785> and one of the tabs had gamma options
<Dr_willis> i dont see how the gamma setting would mess things up Bill57785
<Bill57785> well, it's the only thing I can think of....it was the only thing I changed last night, and now it doesn't work
<Bill57785> is there anyway to just reset everything to defaults from command line?
<Dr_willis> could of been some other update/kernel upgrade perhaps.. theres no 'defaults'  type thing,. :)
<Dr_willis> you could boot to single user mode, and reconfigure the X server
<tamacracker> can someone help me change my screen resolution?
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pie-rate> you might try reseting the graphics configuration by replacing the xf86config file with whatever the backup one is called, I'm not an expert on linux so someone else will have to fill in the blanks...
<Dr_willis> - its xorg.conf now a days :)
<Pie-rate> oh
<Pie-rate> i must be getting old
<sungam> :)
<tamacracker> i just need to change the resolution back to 1280x1024
<Pie-rate> 17 you know, starting to forget all these computery things...
<tamacracker> And system settings doesn't let me :(
<sungam> go to the guide mentioned above :)
<Pie-rate> go to the guide mentioned below
<Pie-rate> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_willis> go to the guide mentioned to the right.... to the left....
<Dr_willis> to the middle.. :)
<Pie-rate> "Konversation terminated!" that's a good one
<Dr_willis> 'answer hazy, ask again later'
<Pie-rate> what's with KDE's obsession with K's anyway?
<binary2k2> Pie-rate: because it's the K Desktop Environment :p
<Dr_willis> Kde is Kool
<Jucato> same goes for GNOME  anyway
<seven> i got a problem
<Pie-rate> Jucato, Not really.
<seven> NOTICE TO CUSTOMER This EULA is a contract between you (either an         
<seven>                   individual or an entity) and VMware, Inc. ("VMware"), which governs your  
<seven>                  
<seven>                                                    <Ok>
<sungam> I like it. Leaves no confusion :)
<sungam> not the EULA, but the obsession with K's and G's
<seven> but i can't press ok in adept
<Dr_willis> Seveas,  hit tab/click in the sindow perhaps?
<binary2k2> seven: ^^ that's to you
<seven> no tab dosen't work
<Jucato> seven: you can't use Adept to install vmware player
<seven> ?
<Jucato> seven: close adept, run the "sudo dpkg --configure -a" command in Konsole
<Jucato> missing feature in Adept
<binary2k2> one of many imho
<Dr_willis> i always just use the shell.. :)
<tamacracker> that site is not helpin
<seven> well at the moment i have the prob that it will come back every restart that vmw is upgradable
<tamacracker> right im at 600x800, i just need to change it back to my original settings.
<[Amigo] > Hi! Ppl, I install Kubuntu, it's a nice system! Cool :)
<binary2k2> seven: once you agree, it won't come back
<macconline> sungam: thanks, the problem are that the line Exec=/usr/bin/startkde dont the have.... problem fixer
<tamacracker> Amigo welcome to one of the most difficult versions of linux.
<Jucato> seven: what do you mean?
<Jucato> tamacracker: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ??
<binary2k2> tamacracker: it's not, try slack, that's difficult
<[Amigo] > tamacracker, thank you! I'm happy :)
<sungam> wlan disconnected :(
<tamacracker> Jucato... what will that exactly do?
<Bill57785> Jucato: What exactly does that line do?
<Bill57785> lol
<Jucato> tamacracker: reconfigure the X server. part of the process allows you to chose your resolutions
<Bill57785> I just wonder if it might help me as well
<tamacracker> ah good good
<Bill57785> I'll give it a try if these other things don't work
<seven> binary2k2: i would agree if i could
<Dr_willis> tamacracker,  just becuse you are having issues... dont be so  bitter.
<seven> Jucato: i can't even uninstall
<Jucato> seven: I thought you were trying to install?
<tamacracker> kubuntu just logged onto a crappy resolution
<binary2k2> seven: run that command in konsole and you can install (and agree to the EULA)
<tamacracker> and the system settings will not let me control my own damn resolutions
<tamacracker> i think at the operator of this machine, my system settings should let me access and configure anything i'd like for my personal flavor.
<binary2k2> tamacracker: that's because it not set to go any higher in xorg.conf, that's why you reconfigure the x server to change that
<tamacracker> and at the moment this is where kubuntu is slacking.
<Bill57785> ok, here goes nothing...can't make it any worse...thanks all
<Jucato> tamacracker: I forgot, restart X after you finished reconfiguring. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace (be sure to save everything you need first)
<tamacracker> Ugh... Gnome is too user friendly and made me lazy.
<Jucato> can anyone adjust their resolutions (to a lower setting) using Monitors & Display in System Settings?
<binary2k2> Jucato: yeah
<Jucato> hm... strange...
<Jucato> I can't :P
<Jucato> I only realized this now hahaha
<binary2k2> you on edgy or dapper?
<sungam> Jucato, me either :)
<momal> Anyone know of a good program like devede but with menu support? (Eg what Nero Vision did on windows)
<Jucato> edgy
<sungam> same
<binary2k2> hmm, me too
<Jucato> I vaguely remember being able to do so on dapper...
<brett_> is there any file browsers that are better then konqueror
<Jucato> depends on your definition of "better", which is very subjective
<sungam> Jucato, bet someone inverted some variable. So that the resolution in xorg.conf is the smallest instead of the largest :)
<binary2k2> brett_: depends on what you need it for i guess, but konqueror rocks :p
<brett_> binary2k2: it has been crashing on me
<sungam> brett_: I'm a fan of swiftfox :)
<binary2k2> sungam: as a file browser?
<Jucato> brett_: do you mean Konqueror crashes when managing files or when browsing web pages?
<sungam> binary2k2 , sorry... thought you meant web browser
<binary2k2> :p
<Jucato> :P
<brett_> browsing webpages lately... but also when browsing files
<Jucato> Firefox is a popular option
<brett_> yeah i have firefox... but konquer auto loads when i click on a link from irc
<sungam> brett_ , sorry... getting tired... been up all night, not studying :(
<brett_> so i use konquer when i get a link from here
<sungam> brett_ , think that's a known bug in Edgy
<binary2k2> brett_: you can change that
<brett_> really?
<Jucato> what's a known bug?
<brett_> how?
<Jucato> brett_: System Settings -> Default Applications
<sungam> that it it doesn't remember that Konqueror's not your default browser
<binary2k2> brett_: in Konversation?
<brett_> binary2k2: huh?
<Jucato> sungam: it does. the only problem is that non-KDE apps do not honor KDE's settings
<Jucato> brett_: have you even change the default browser already?
<binary2k2> brett_: the IRC client
<brett_> Jucato: yes i just did
<brett_> binary2k2: what about the irc client?
<brett_> Jucato: thanks for the settings fix
<binary2k2> brett_: which one are you using, konversation?
<Jucato> brett_: it works now?
<bill57785> sweet, got rid of the scrambled screen (had to replace the existing config with the backup)....thanks everyone ^_^
<brett_> binary2k2: yes konversation
<Jucato> brett_: take note that non-KDE apps might not follow this setting
<brett_> Jucato: yes it loads firefox now
<Jucato> good
<binary2k2> brett_: go to Settings, then "Configure Konversation"
<brett_> binary2k2: what am i doing in there?
<Jucato> binary2k2: it's done already
<sungam> Jucato , I'm gonna shut up before I make a fool of myself, but I'm pretty sure I saw it on a "knownIssues" page of a wiki :)
<Jucato> binary2k2: <brett_> Jucato: yes it loads firefox now
<binary2k2> brett_: then click on the "General" tab under "Behaviour"
<brett_> heh
<brett_> thanks guys
<brett_> brb
<Jucato> sungam: it's a known issue for non-KDE apps, like I said. which is only logical since you're only changing the default KDE browser only, not GNOME's/GTK's, etc.
<Jucato> at that point, the solution is to use this command: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<sungam> :)
<binary2k2> I did both, but konversition ignored both settings
<binary2k2> strange
<tamacracker> nvm i used a game to change the resolution.
<tamacracker> thanks.
<dennister> checked out icewm, now in xfce for second time...crashing all over the place, the second i log in :(
<seven> thanks binary2k2 and Jucato worked now where do i get the *.vmx files
<Jucato> vmware.com
<seven> i thought so
<dennister> of course, latest crash was knotify...sig 11
<binary2k2> seven: If you want to create you own, use http://www.easyvmx.com/
<Jucato> seven: http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/
<seven> thanks for your help
<Jucato> hm.. easyvmx... interesting
<binary2k2> yeah, found it when vmware server stoped workin on edgy :p
<dennister> why in the world is knotify bugging me with it's crashes if i'm not in kde?
<dennister> is it because I'm using some kapps?
<Jucato> binary2k2: server is still working for me here... although I can't go to any tty in VMWare
<binary2k2> Jucato: I haven't tryed to install it an a while, the kernel module wouldn't compile, so I used vmware player and easyvmx to create the .vmx files
<Jucato> binary2k2: and what do you use to modify the .vmx files?
<dennister> i don't understand at all how these different desktops and apps work...wondering if I shouldn't start from scratch again...but I've put so much work into this installation
<Jucato> you do it by hand?
<binary2k2> Jucato: yeah, kate notmaly
<Jucato> binary2k2: and vmware tools?
<magnusda> what's the easiest way to purge all my kde settings for a user? remove .kde/ from the home directory?
<binary2k2> Jucato: I have the ISOs from the vmware server install package
<Jucato> anyway.. time for bed... bye! :)
<Jucato> aaah
<dennister> night jucato
<binary2k2> Jucato: so i just use them
<Jucato> smart move :)
<Jucato> anyway.. bye! :)
<dennister> i think it's time for sleep myself...i'll wait until my tuner comes back from hophog and see how the situation is then
<magnusda> it's kinda strange. The only two window managers that will load are Fluxbox and E17. Gnome, KDE and Metacity refuse to load :)
<dennister> good night all
<magnusda> dennister  g'nite
<RawSushi> man..I'm running the game nexuiz
<RawSushi> and it's laggy
<RawSushi> I wonder how to fix it
<RawSushi> it plays nice and everything when it's not skipping
<Admiral_Chicago> magnusda: X error?
<Pie-rate> is it unethical to download all of futurama from thepiratebay.org?
<binary2k2> Pie-rate: depends if you get caught :P
<seven> i got one more problems   every once in a while my screen size changes to very big icons   sometimes it helps to restartx    nothing changed in kcontrol  or /etc/X11/xorg.conf    i might have the wrong driver
<Pie-rate> does it cost the creators of futurama anything?
<seven> graphic card  nv   driver nv  in kcontrol
<Pie-rate> might want to get the official nvidia drivers
<binary2k2> Pie-rate: only if you were gonna buy it, then it costs them
<binary2k2> Pie-rate: but it's still illegal
<seven> this one was autodetected
<seven> how do i know which one i need
<Pie-rate> except it's still perfectly legal to record it from the TV
<marvelous> hi
<binary2k2> !nvidia > seven
<noiesmo> I don't think so Pie-rate if you check you will find that public opinion is it's ok but the law says no
<marvelous> can anybody help me_ I-ve troubles getting beryl to work
<binary2k2> marvelous: what trouble?
<Pie-rate> except millions of people have TiVO, and if TiVO did anything illegal then it would be sued into oblivion, being the large public company that it is
<marvelous> when I run it, all the windows crash and everything stops working so I need to mannually restart the pc
<binary2k2> marvelous: how/from where did you install it
<Pie-rate> i was about to type more but i wont start a discussion on the ethical and legal implications of downloading and/or recording tv shows
<Pie-rate> here
<binary2k2> Pie-rate: do that in #amievil :P
<marvelous> from the Konsole I did apt-get
<Pie-rate> 1 person in room
<binary2k2> Pie-rate: i just made it up, didn't think it was real :p
<Pie-rate> the 1 person was me
<binary2k2> marvelous: did you follow the guide on the ubuntu help/wiki site?
<binary2k2> Pie-rate: that's why then
<marvelous> yep
<binary2k2> marvelous: what video card do you have?
<marvelous> i-ve been trying with lots of them but always geetin troubles
<binary2k2> marvelous: is it with XGL or AIGLX?
<marvelous> ati a9250 gamer edition
<marvelous> aiglx
<binary2k2> marvelous: I think the ATI cards need to use XGL, with the binary drivers
<marvelous> and where can i get them? or is there a lace with a full beryl instalation guide for this one??
<kai> hello every one, I have question as tohow I can totally get rid og gnome desktop
<binary2k2> !ati | marvelous
<ubotu> marvelous: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<binary2k2> marvelous: and follow the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<binary2k2> kai: are you on edgy ot dapper?
<marvelous> thks a lot
<binary2k2> marvelous: no problem :)
<kai> 6.06
<marvelous> i'll check them right away
<kai> I think iots Edgy
<binary2k2> kai: 6.06 is dapper
<kai> I had Suse 10.1
<binary2k2> kai: there is no easy way to get rid of the gnome desktop, that i know of
<kai> so ubuntu is new to new to me and I dread the gnome and want nothing to do with it  and want to get rid of anything dealing with it
<kai> really? Where would I start to get .mpeg and mp3 support?
<wildchild> khm, wine can't load application
<binary2k2> !mp3 | kai
<ubotu> kai: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<magnusda> binary2k2, would't removing 'ubuntu-desktop' package do it?
<binary2k2> magnusda: 'ubuntu-desktop' is just a metapackage and removeing it will do nothing
<wildchild> why can't start application wine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34708/
<kai> really, I think I tried something like that and it didnt do anything, I figure I could save some space cus I will never use the gnome again
<magnusda> binary2k2 , ah. Thought it uninstalled the same packages as it installed :)
<binary2k2> magnusda: no, on edgy they intorduced the "apt-get autoremove" which will let you do it, but it's not on dapper
<kai> but can't I upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10?
<magnusda> binary2k2 , ah, ok. Thanks for clarifying
<binary2k2> wildchild: have you tried in #wine ?
<wildchild> no..
<binary2k2> kai: if you can, you could save your files to a CD/DVD/USB stick and install kubuntu
<wildchild> there is only 2 nicks
<wildchild> me and someone else..
<wildchild> so..
<kai> That sux, I got the Ubuntu dvds from their website
<kai> ..and all I got was the ubuntu ones
<binary2k2> wildchild: try #wineHQ
<noiesmo> wildchild, you are trying to run a key generator its hardly an app
<binary2k2> kai: there is a Kubuntu DVD too
<kai> I didn't know that
<binary2k2> kai: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/release.1/
<wildchild> hello noiesmo, but it is app, it's exe
<kai> thank you
<ironfroggy> are there any packages for Stackless?
<binary2k2> your welcome :)
<binary2k2> ironfroggy: what's Stackless?
<ironfroggy> a branch of python that doesnt use the C-stack for calls.
<binary2k2> than i don't know then, check on http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<magnusda> brb
<londo4> How can I login Msn via kopete?\
<binary2k2> londo4: select MSN as the protocol to use
<wildchild> !picasa
<ubotu> Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<RawSushi> question...When I plug in my mic, the amplifier is on
<RawSushi> How do I turn it off?
<kraut> moin
<RawSushi> kmix doesn't seem to get rid of it
<binary2k2> RawSushi: did you turn the "Mic Boost (+20dB)" off?
<RawSushi> yeah it's off
<RawSushi> it was already off
<binary2k2> RawSushi: then it may be a hardware thing then
<RawSushi> hmm
<RawSushi> man there's several things about my box that needs fixing
<RawSushi> I have windows and linux both set up on different hard drives
<binary2k2> like on my kubuntu box, the mic is loud, on another win box, you can't hear a thing
<RawSushi> and when I boot into linux, my clock is messed up, but my windows one is fine
<RawSushi> then I fix the one in linux
<RawSushi> and my windows one messes up
<RawSushi> right now it says 7:31
<RawSushi> and it's more like 1:31
<RawSushi> am
<binary2k2> did you set the timezone right, 7:31 is the UTC time
<jason> have you readjusted the clock and made sure you are set to the correct time zone?
<RawSushi> I've tried everything I think
<RawSushi> Do I do this in KDE?
<jason> yes right click on the clock and go to configure
<jason> there will be a tab for timezones
<binary2k2> in "Adjust Date & Time..."
<kai> I found a way to totally get rid of gnome
<kai> ..if any one cares
<binary2k2> kai: do tell ... :)
<labkom> \server plasa
<kai> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekdedapper
<kai> the very first code set
<kai> cut copy and past :)
* binary2k2 writes that down
<kai> well it works
<binary2k2> forgot about aptitude
<londo4> I try to connect msn, but I get this Warning:  If you have a router/firevell. please check thaaaat yyu
<binary2k2> londo4: do you have a firewall or router?
<londo4> that you  have port 26375 udp open. Decentrallised tracking require this
<londo4> no I have switch
<londo4> I have cisco 1900 switcher
<londo4> yesterday was working good
<binary2k2> londo4: that do any port forwarding?
<londo4> yes
<binary2k2> londo4: is it setup to forward that port to your computer? (26375)
<londo4> yes
<RawSushi> man
<RawSushi> my box crashed again
<RawSushi> that's the second time
<RawSushi> now I wonder what's causing that
<RawSushi> it hard froze twice
<binary2k2> londo4: if it won't work then. it may be a network issue. either with MSN or your ISP
<londo4> Ok
<RawSushi> so I fixed my clock
<RawSushi> now to get rid of the hard crashed
<RawSushi> crashes
<RawSushi> I just got a new video card..wonder if it has anything to do with that
<binary2k2> londo4: try and get your friends on to another network, MSN is flakey (and owned by the evil one :P )
* kruemeltee says good morning to everyone
<binary2k2> RawSushi: if the crashes started when you installed the card, then thats a safe bet
* binary2k2 says good morning back to kruemeltee
<kruemeltee> :-)
<londo4> I  have another computer connected on the same switch but msn is werking
<londo4> working good
<binary2k2> londo4: do you have a local firewall then?
<RawSushi> it's a better card and all
<RawSushi> my older one was an nvidia and this one is an nvidia
<londo4> kruemeltee: good morning
<RawSushi> I had my nvidia driver installed already from the old one
<londo4> binary2k2: No
<RawSushi> and I got this one
<binary2k2> RawSushi: what driver, open or binary?
<RawSushi> and all I did was edited xorg.conf
<RawSushi> and changed nv to nvidia
<RawSushi> hm
<RawSushi> oh..binary
<londo4> binary2k2: I did not  install a firewall on this system
<binary2k2> it may be the nvidia driver not playing nice with the kernel
<RawSushi> but anyway
<RawSushi> man I want to fix me up a nice desktop :/
<binary2k2> londo4: then I'm flummoxed, try connecting with gaim
<RawSushi> I want to get creative here
<londo4> ok
<RawSushi> I want to fix it where everything I need is there quick
<RawSushi> and I want it high tech looking :P
<RawSushi> can't decide what to use though
<Pie-rate> will 64 bit ever be widely adopted?
<binary2k2> Pie-rate: eventually, but most apps are 32bit, so untill they are ported and more are written for 64bit, 32bit will be most used
<binary2k2> RawSushi: beryl is cool and high-tech looking :P
<RawSushi> not only that but I want it to be easy to get around on
<RawSushi> when I'm on LSD
<RawSushi> I get on my computer
<RawSushi> and I have trouble figuring things out sometimes
<RawSushi> whether in windows or linux
<binary2k2> then don't do LSD :P
<RawSushi> and I want to get around this when I'm tripping
<RawSushi> my mind is just going too much
<cox377> when something is loading under ubuntu the image icon bounces up and down, is there anyway to turn that into a timer or something similar to the rotating wheel like under ubuntu?
<RawSushi> for me to figure some things out
<RawSushi> my mind wanders on LSD
<RawSushi> I certainly won't stop doing L
<RawSushi> but anyway..enough about LSD
<RawSushi> beryl..
<binary2k2> cox377: change the curser theme
<cox377> kk
<cox377> binary2k2: is that under settings?
<Pie-rate> god i hate that fucking bouncing icon
<binary2k2> yeah, Look and Feel i think
<RawSushi> ...
<binary2k2> Pie-rate: why don't youturn it off?
<RawSushi> apparently beryl isn't a windowmanager
<Pie-rate> i intend to as soon as i can get kubuntu installed
<binary2k2> RawSushi: huh?
<RawSushi> oh!
<RawSushi> beryl is nice
<RawSushi> I wouldn't say high tech looking
<RawSushi> but nice
<RawSushi> I want it
<binary2k2> it's high-tech looking when you get the 3D rotating desktop cube :p
<RawSushi> I take it it's not free
<RawSushi> and obsolete?
<binary2k2> berly, no
<binary2k2> free and recent
<RawSushi> beryl or berly?
<binary2k2> beryl
<RawSushi> ah
<binary2k2> don't take any notice of my typeos
<binary2k2> :P
<RawSushi> so..
<RawSushi> I want it..
<RawSushi> man I hadn't used linux in a while
<RawSushi> I lost my touch
<binary2k2> !beryl | RawSushi
<ubotu> RawSushi: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
* binary2k2 is away for a coffee break
<RawSushi> hm
<RawSushi> how can I tell if I have Dapper?
<RawSushi> man..I feel like a complete n00b
<binary2k2> RawSushi: cat /etc/lsb-release
<binary2k2> ok, now i'm away :P
<RawSushi> thanks
<londo4> binary2k2: Its working with gaim
<binary2k2> londo4: it's a problem with kopete then
<binary2k2> londo4: file a bug report
<Kream> hi all
<binary2k2> !bugs | londo4
<ubotu> londo4: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<naught101> ever time I start konversation from kubuntu, I get this error: "No addressbook IDs given" - any idea why, or how I fix it?
<londo4> How can I solve this problem: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<Vladdy> adding the gpg key for that place to your repository
<binary2k2> londo4: in konsole run "gpg --recv-keys F120156012B83718"
<binary2k2> londo4: then "gpg --export -a 12B83718|sudo apt-key add -"
<binary2k2> londo4: notice the '-' at the end is important
<londo4> binary2k2: With the last comand I get this: gpg: WARNING: nothing exported, gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found
<mr_interweb> Does anyone know of a list of package source mirrors for  apt
<binary2k2> londo4: did you run the 1st command?
<m0ns00n> Except for phpmyadmin and mysql (the shell command!), is there any _good_ mysql editors like old msqlcc using qt or sqlyog (using wine)?
<londo4> yes, did it again now is good
<m0ns00n> londo4: that's a britney song =)
<mr_interweb> m0ns00n, check out the mysql site.  they have some free GUIs
<m0ns00n> mr_interweb: the gtk ones aren't really up to it
<m0ns00n> mr_interweb: I'm thinking of the scale of old mysqlcc and sqlyog
<londo4> binary2k2: but the problem is still
<m0ns00n> mr_interweb: I'm pretty knowing about the various clients, but perhaps I've overlooked something
<londo4> it did not solve the problem
<binary2k2> londo4: when you ran the 2nd command, did it say "OK" after?
<mr_interweb> I usually use Navicat
<mr_interweb> but that one is anything but free
<mr_interweb> m0ns00n: I don't know of any decent opensource mysql editors
<m0ns00n> mr_interweb: :-/ then I'm in the know at least. Old mysqlcc was a step in the right direction but mysql.com killed it
<Pie-rate> ok the kubuntu installer crashed, this time it was the 32 bit version and it gave an error report
<Pie-rate> could it be a bad hard drive maybe? because the whole reason i'm installing kubuntu is windows was corrupted
<cpk1> explain this to me: fstab says /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0 but trying to mount it i get mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist
<binary2k2> Pie-rate: what's the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<Pie-rate> mmm, hold on
<Pie-rate> the kubuntu live cd crashed completely
<Pie-rate> menu/task bar thing disappeared and then the whole thing went unresponsive
<Pie-rate> starting it again
<binary2k2> use pastebin to show the output
<binary2k2> !pastebin | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Pie-rate: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mr_interweb> Anyone know where a good list of package mirrors are to add to Adept?
<binary2k2> mr_interweb: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ has a big list the packages download pages: http://tinyurl.com/y836vn
<Pie-rate> buffer i/o error on device hdb
<Pie-rate> ,logical block 307322
<Pie-rate> i'm thinking hdb is the dvd drive, and hda is the hard drive?
<mr_interweb> binary2k2: Thanks for the tip
<livingdaylight> i've never seen a more thorough test print  - it wants to KOMPLETELY drain me of my color cartridges
<Pie-rate> can someone tell me if the above message is correct so i can stop panicing about my harddrive being screwed over?
<Pie-rate> binary2k2: (00:44:56) Pie-rate: buffer i/o error on device hdb
<Pie-rate> (00:45:10) Pie-rate: ,logical block 307322
<Pie-rate> (00:45:29) Pie-rate: i'm thinking hdb is the dvd drive, and hda is the hard drive?
<binary2k2> Pie-rate: hda is the primary master drive, hdb is the primary slave, hdc is the secondaty master ..etc
<Pie-rate> this is a laptop
<Pie-rate> there is only 1
<Pie-rate> in terms of hard drives
<Pie-rate> but i suppose the primary slave could be the dvd drive
<binary2k2> not just hard drives, CD/DVD drives count too
<Pie-rate> yeah
<livingdaylight> is there an easy photo printing facility in Kubuntu (KDE) In Gnome they have something called Gnome-photo-printer which simply lets one eaily access , size and print photos without having to open Gimp or something big and complicated
<Pie-rate> ok so i suppose its the disc?
<Pie-rate> or the disc drive possibly
<Pie-rate> god this is such a pain in the ass
<binary2k2> Pie-rate: what dose /etc/cdrom symlink point to, that's normally the cd/dvd drive
<binary2k2> damn
<Pie-rate> why don't the cheap ass cd-rs my parents buy ever work?
<Pie-rate> its still loading again
<Pie-rate> it might have a read error again too
<binary2k2> its /dev/cdrom
<Pie-rate> so i don't know
<binary2k2> Pie-rate: how old is the laptop?
<Pie-rate> Buffer I/O error on device HDB
<Pie-rate> 2 weeks
<Pie-rate> ACER 5100 series
<binary2k2> laptops normaly will have hda as the hard drive and hdc as the cd/dvd drive
<binary2k2> don't know what hdb is
<guglielf> hi, i'm using konversation, does anyone know how to filter part/join messages in the chan window?
<Pie-rate> i'm pretty sure it's the cd drive
<binary2k2> guglielf: it's in the settings
<malician> hiya all, i'm trying to install kubuntu and it keeps crashing at the same point every time
<livingdaylight>  is there an easy photo printing facility in Kubuntu (KDE) In Gnome they have something called Gnome-photo-printer which simply lets one eaily access , size and print photos without having to open Gimp or something big and complicated
<malician> it copies all the files, and then it crashes @ 67% - which is creating users
<guglielf> binary2k2: k, tnx go diggin there
<Pie-rate> ok i have an unlabeled ubuntu disc here, how do i know what version it is from windows?
<livingdaylight> AND can someone tell me why i have xine movie player twice in my menu?
<binary2k2> guglielf: settings > behaviour -> chat window
<malician> I have no idea what to do
<malician> or how to get the install to work
<binary2k2> Pie-rate: thare's a file on the root of the diak that tells you
<Pie-rate> Ubuntu 6.06 "Dapper Drake"
<Pie-rate> yeah found it
<guglielf> binary2k2: found! tnk you mate
<binary2k2> guglielf: no problem
<livingdaylight> and is there xane in kubuntu or do i have to install it?
<Pie-rate> well at this point i'm just hoping its the disc and not the cpu, ram, or hdd
<Pie-rate> or disc drive
<livingdaylight> Pie-rate: who are you?
<binary2k2> Pie-rate: did you run a md5sum check on the disk?
<livingdaylight> Pie-rate: are you just flooding the chat room or what?
<binary2k2> livingdaylight: why'd you think that?
<Pie-rate> livingdaylight: not intentionally
<livingdaylight> Pie-rate: i can't get a word in edgways and i've never come to #kubuntu and not got any help - is it due to you mouthing off so much?
<binary2k2> livingdaylight: if you don't get a reply, then no one knows here
<livingdaylight> binary2k2: where are all the regular gurus who know everything?
<nino> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Pie-rate> binary2k2: no, i did not.
<livingdaylight> Pie-rate: don't you have some homework to do?
<Pie-rate> livingdaylight: don't you have somewhere else to go and be an attention whore?
<livingdaylight> ooooohh! :o
<binary2k2> !patience | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<livingdaylight> @lark | binary2k2
<binary2k2> that won't work in here
<livingdaylight> hehe
<malician> mreh.  being that the last two attempted installs crashed while it was creating users
<malician> I'm trying this install with different username
<malician> and hoping that changes things
<malician> does anybody know of some bug that causes the 6.10 install cd to crash when it's in the creating users part of the installation process?
<malician> and/or how I could bypass it?
<livingdaylight> malician: skip it
<malician> huh?
<binary2k2> malician: I don't know of any bug like that, but check http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<livingdaylight> malician: are you creating multi users?
<malician> Nope
<livingdaylight> just you?
<malician> i'm just filling out the form in the install process
<livingdaylight> geez
<malician> username, name, password, etc
<livingdaylight> have you checked the cd?
<binary2k2> the install only sets up one user
<livingdaylight> binary2k2: true, forgot
<livingdaylight> malician: have you checked the cd for defects?
<malician> No - I guess I should do that if this install fails
<malician> how long does that usually take?
<livingdaylight> 2,3,4 minutes
<malician> oh, wow.  i thought it was like 40
<livingdaylight> malician: its the first thing you do, otherwise you could waste time
<binary2k2> depends on drive speed and cpu power tho
<livingdaylight> malician: reboot your cd and click on check cd for defects or whatever it says
<livingdaylight> binary2k2, is again right, the quoted time is how long it takes here  on a P4, 3ghz with 512ram
<malician> willdo if this install fails
<[Amigo] > What doing Katapult?
<binary2k2> [Amigo] : huh?
<malician> yeah, it crashed again thsi time - rebooting to check cd for errors
<[Amigo] > What role in KDE?
<[Amigo] > binary2k2, if I remove it aplication?
<binary2k2> [Amigo] : if you remove it, KDE will be fine
<[Amigo] > binary2k2, seriosly?
<binary2k2> [Amigo] : yes, it's an optional application
<[Amigo] > binary2k2, when I remove Katapult, apt-get write me: (next packets will be removed katapult kubuntu-desktop) - it's normaly?
<Pie-rate> Is there any way to install kubuntu using a 512mb usb drive?
<binary2k2> [Amigo] : kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, you can remove it safely
<Vladdy> Pie-rate: sure.. if you have an existing linux
<[Amigo] > binary2k2, OK.
<Pie-rate> Vladdy: what do you mean?
<binary2k2> Pie-rate: I don't think 512mb is enough, unless you do a net-install
<[Amigo] > binary2k2, next question?
<Vladdy> but it's not easy lol
<Vladdy> easiest is to burn a kubuntu cd
<Pie-rate> well i have no cd-rs right now
<[Amigo] > binary2k2,  thnx
<Vladdy> g2g
<[Amigo] > bay
<[Amigo] > buy
<[Amigo] > :)
<Pie-rate> of the two i had left one of them i put the amd64 version on which i didn't like and the other ended up corrupted i guess
<Pie-rate> "  !" oh noes, a terrorist!
<Jucatulog> hm...
<Pie-rate> is there any way to install kubuntu without a cd?
<abattoir> Pie-rate: sure
<abattoir> !install | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Pie-rate: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<osiris> has anyone tried dual booting vista and ubuntu ?
<binary2k2> osiris: it should be the same as dual booting xp (or any windows) and ubuntu
<Pie-rate> I assume since i'm being spammed by "Buffer I/O error on device HDB, logical block 2783XX (where XX is incrementing), my cd is bad?
<Pie-rate> this is after a while of running the cd tester
<justMatt> Hey guys - I have just done an install of 6.10 - but Konqueror seems to have ultra high latency. Is this a know problem or is there something I should be looking for?
<abattoir> Pie-rate: you have 2 hard disks?
<Pie-rate> or could it be a bad HDD or CD drive?
<Pie-rate> no, its a laptop
<abattoir> Pie-rate: then it's most probably the optical drive
<abattoir> (generally it's hdc though)
<Pie-rate> the drive or the cd?
<Pie-rate> please tell me the drive isn't bad...
<abattoir> i meant hdb is the drive, yes, the problem should be w/ the cd
<abattoir> Pie-rate: is this a pressed disc or did you burn it?
<Pie-rate> how would I check the CD without using the cd tester provided on the cd?
<Pie-rate> burned
<ubuntu> I just checked my disc and it passed the tests
<Malician> sorry
<Malician> Anyway, I keep getting an usersetupapply error
<Malician> when I try to install 6.10
<guiden> does mac computers use gnome?
<guiden> wrong channel
<abattoir> guiden: no, they use OSX by default
<guiden> ok
<londo4> how can I open a usb storage media,  like usk  pen
<Malician> does anybody know how to deal with installations repeatedly failing at the creating user stage?
<osiris> aqua i believe is the name
<abattoir> londo4: when you plug it in, you'll be asked what you want to do...
<mr_interweb> when adept says that it can't install a package "BREAK (Install)" what is the best way to resolve that problem?
<abattoir> Malician: the live cd installer?
<Malician> yeah
<Malician> 6.10
<abattoir> mr_interweb: try apt-get, it should be more informative
<Malician> it keeps failing every time
<abattoir> Malician: the same disk?
<Malician> i'm trying it on different hard drives, with all different information / settings
<mr_interweb> I'll give that a whirl. thanks
<Malician> doesn't seem to matter
<Malician> i ran the checksum thing and it passed
<abattoir> Malician: looking at the logs might be useful
<Pie-rate> how would I check the CD without using the cd tester provided on the cd?
<londo4> abattoir: It did not ask
<abattoir> londo4: which version? dapper or edgy?
<binary2k2> londo4: in Konqueror, go to media:/
<londo4> abattoir: dapper 06.6 lts
<abattoir> londo4: do what binary2k2 said
* binary2k2 reads londo4's message that backwards
<Malician> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/73715 i posted a bug report here
<Pie-rate> well, looks like its almost time to break out the windows disc...
<Malician> Maybe kubuntu is doing a bad job of formatting the drive before it installs?
<Malician> That's the only thing I can think of..
<londo4> abattoir: I see only  my hda
<londo4> binary2k2: I see only myn hda
<abattoir> londo4: try 'lsusb' in a terminal, see if your device is listed
<binary2k2> londo4: what do you see if you run "dmesg|tail" just after you plug it in
<Malician> argh.. it just crashed again
<Malician> how do I inspect the logs?
<Malician> what do I look for?
<Pie-rate> is there a <500mb net install for kubuntu 6.10?
<londo4> I will  try
<binary2k2> Pie-rate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation has lots of ways to install
<Malician> I don't know what to do.  I don't know what else I can change
<Malician> the CD passes checksum, I've tried installing on two different hard drives with different user info every time and it always fails at the creating user stage
<Pie-rate> i've seen that, binary2k2. however, i have yet to find something small enough to fit on a 512mb usb stick
<mr_interweb> I was able to find the offending package with the command line apt-get, but I don't know how to resolve the issue.  My package sources say that they have the file, but it is still failing
<mr_interweb> any ideas
<Pie-rate> oh great i can't even find a windows disc...
<binary2k2> mr_interweb: if you found the package, install it with apt-get, then try installing the package that failed before
<Malician> mweh. does anybody have any idea what I should do or try?
<Malician> I'd really like to get ubuntu running
<londo4> abattoir: It is not listed
<mr_interweb> Package libjack0.100.0-0 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mr_interweb> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<londo4> binary2k2: it is not listed
<mr_interweb> is only available from another source
<mr_interweb> E: Package libjack0.100.0-0 has no installation candidate
<mr_interweb> maybe I do not have my sources configured right
<seven11> mount ntfs-3g command line ?
<binary2k2> mr_interweb: you need universe for that package
<binary2k2> londo4: did you try looking at the "dmesg|less" command ?
<mr_interweb> binary2k2: thank you.  That did the trick
<binary2k2> :D
<londo4> binary2k2: yes I did
<londo4> binary2k2: its also not listed
<binary2k2> londo4: what's the output?
<binary2k2> !pastebin | londo4
<ubotu> londo4: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pie-rate> where can i find a kubuntu installer that will fit on a 512mb usb drive? i can't find one on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Jucato> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Jucato> bah
<mr_interweb> good night everyone
<binary2k2> good night mr_interweb
<londo4> binary2k2: there is the output:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34726/
<binary2k2> londo4: what do you get with "lsmod|grep usb" ?
<Pie-rate> well i'm giving up. i can't find any CD-Rs, the one that i did manage to burn didn't work, and i can't even find my windows disc to install kubuntu that way.
<binary2k2> sorry Pie-rate
<Malician> I can't give up
<Malician> but I'm not sure where to go from here
<Malician> I can't give up 'cause I don't currently have a running operating system
<Malician> and I kinda want one
<Malician> heh
<londo4> binary2k2: lsmod|grep usb nathing
<binary2k2> Malician: have you tried the alternate cd ?
<Malician> alternate cd?
<Malician> kubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso?
<Malician> you think i might have better luck downloading / burning that?
<binary2k2> Malician: yeah, that's the one, it's a text based install, and has less bugs than the liveCD one
<binary2k2> londo4: what do you get when you do: "sudo modprobe usbcore"
<Pie-rate> hmm actually, i have a debian 3.1 disc lying around, is there any way i could install kubuntu from debian?
<Malician> meh. i'll download that, burn it in the morning
<Malician> sure hope it works
<Malician> otherwise i'm stuck going back to suse, i guess - assuming i can find a suse disk that works
<londo4> binary2k2: also nathing
<binary2k2> Pie-rate: you should be able to, but i don't know about that
<binary2k2> Pie-rate: try googleing
<binary2k2> londo4: anything different with "lsmod|grep usb" ?
<cpk1> londo4: having trouble mounting a usb key?
<londo4> binary2k2: yes anything different
<Pie-rate> i suck at giving up...
<londo4> usbcore
<binary2k2> londo4: try: "sudo modprobe usb_storage" then remove the usb key and put back in
<londo4> binary2k2: USBCORE 130820
<cpk1> i noticed the the hal update seems to have fsckd automount
<binary2k2> cpk1: usb isn't even being detected on his system
<mooreand13213> i know you guys get this a million times a day, but how do i install nvidia drivers under kubuntu?
<mooreand13213> total linux newb
<binary2k2> !nvidia | mooreand13213
<ubotu> mooreand13213: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cpk1> oh well that could be a problem couldnt it? =P
<mooreand13213> lol
<binary2k2> londo4: anything happen when you remove and re insert the usb?
<milaks> Hi everyone. After I've installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu system, when in KDE my screensaver doesnt start after specified amount of time, instead screen goes black and sometimes it showx (big or small) white 'X'. Can someone please tell me how to enable my screensaver again.
<cpk1> but after he does get it to be recognized automount might be messed up for him =)
<londo4> nop
<binary2k2> londo4: you may have to file a bug report and/or a support request
<cpk1> londo4: have you tried mounting it yourself or the hell of it?
<binary2k2> cpk1: how can it be mounted, if it's not recognised, no device to mount?
<binary2k2> !big | londo4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about big - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binary2k2> !bug | londo4
<ubotu> londo4: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<binary2k2> londo4: and support requests go here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+tickets
<mooreand13213> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cpk1> londo4: well i was having trouble with a usb stick today and just mounted it from a root login
<londo4> binary2k2: I did not mount it
<binary2k2> cpk1: if it's not recognised, no device is created, so i can't be mounted
<milaks> Anyone?
<binary2k2> milaks: search bug reports
<londo4> cpk1: Ok, I will try to do that
<londo4> cpk1: do you  have comand to do that?
<milaks> binary2k2: Is it a but, because while I've had onlu kde (without the rest od kubuntu-desktop) on ubuntu, everything was fine?
<binary2k2> milaks: how did you install without installing kubuntu-desktop?
<Jucato> kde-core
<cpk1> well it would probably be mount -t usbfs /dev/sda1 /media/somefolderyoucreated or it might be /dev/sdb1/ or i suppose if you had 2 sata drives it would be /dev/sdc1
<londo4> ok
<cpk1> but ever since the hal updat usbmounting has been screwy for me so might be the same for you
<milaks> binary2k2: I dont remember exactly it was something like 'kde-core' or only 'kde', it was from ubuntu kde installation guide.
<binary2k2> milaks: i think i saw the bug before, so look on the bug reports
<binary2k2> milaks: i don't use screensavers, only when I lock the seddion, then it's set to be blank
<binary2k2> *session
<milaks> If you mean on address on title of this channel, I've already did and havent foung anything about screensaver.
<binary2k2> i mean the bugs site on launchpad
<binary2k2> !bugs | milaks
<ubotu> milaks: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<binary2k2> the 1st link
<milaks> !bugs] 
<milaks> !bugs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugs]  - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<seven11> how do i mount with ntfs-3g
<binary2k2> !ntfs | seven11
<ubotu> seven11: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<milaks> Really strange. Ah almost to forgot, I've also swithced off power saving before it started to bahave like it is now.
<binary2k2> !ntfs-3g | seven11
<ubotu> seven11: ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Jucato> milaks:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdeartwork/+bug/70991 and http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=137070 and
<binary2k2> I thaught i saw it before
<seven11> i did that before with sudo mount ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 media/hda1 or so... it did work but i forgot
<milaks> Jucato: thanks. I think I'll go and reenable power saving againt and set it to 2 hours :)
<Pie-rate> well, i've spent 6 hours fucking with linux now and it isn't even installed yet. this is precisely why i haven't switched to linux.
<Pie-rate> i'm done. bye.
<Jucato> ...
<cpk1> wierd took me about 30 minutes when i installed...
<Lynoure> well, cds do have a hole in the middle..
<Lynoure> But that's not the way to install Linux :)
<cpk1> hehe
<binary2k2> his hard disk is corrupted or something, buffer overflows everywhere
<milaks> One more question. I've manually compiled and installed SVN version of Kdevelop 3.4, because version from official repositry had some bug, but now adept-notifier notifies me that previous package is newer than the one I have and I cannot get rid of it. How can I make adept-notifier to not notify me of upgrades for certain packages?
<cpk1> hold the package
<binary2k2> and corress it :P
<cpk1> and snuggles with it
<binary2k2> get marred and have lots of little libs
<cpk1> and you will never have problems with it again
<milaks> ooooh... :)
<Alndr_>  
<Kabal> can someone explain the following error?
<Kabal> http://www.euronet.nl/users/kabal/00/Kubuntu%206.10%20Error.JPG
<Alndr_>      squid   (25 110  )?
<binary2k2> !ru | Alndr_
<ubotu> Alndr_:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<milaks> Is there any way for adept-notifier (without meariage proposals) ?
<Alndr_> translit?
<cpk1> like i said, hold and i think there is something stronger than that too
<cpk1> nevermindkeep is the weak one and hold is the strong one
<cpk1> there is also forbidversion
<cpk1> but what i think you want milaks is hold
<milaks> cpk1: I don't understand you, unless youre jocking. When I open adept-notifier list, in package menu there isnt "*hol*" option?
<binary2k2> or uninstall the package and install with make install
<cpk1> milaks: you need to do it via command line
<cpk1> aptitude hold packagename
<binary2k2> cpk1: will that work on adept?
* binary2k2 uses synaptic
<milaks> Let me try it... but before that, how can I reeanble upgrades for that package?
<binary2k2> milaks: aptitude unhold package
<milaks> Ok, thanks, I'll try that...
<milaks> Hm, the adept-notifier icon is still on panel.
<binary2k2> milaks: do you still have the source compiled?
<milaks> yes I do
<binary2k2> milaks: why not uninstall the package with adept, then just "sudo make install" in the source and adept won't know it's installed or updateable
<milaks> eh, I've installed it using checkinstall... what you propose is somewhat "dirty" way  :)
<cpk1> after holding it do aptitude update and see if it goes away
<binary2k2> try that then :P
<Jucato> milaks: did you remove the old KDevelop before you installed the checkinstalled version?
<cpk1> if that doesnt make it go away then there is always trying to pin it i guess
<milaks> cpk1: I did that and even restarter the panel but the icon is still there.
<Jucato> milaks: try to sudo apt-get update
<milaks> Jucato: Yes, I've removed the old kdevelop package and installed with checkinstall, the new one.
<cpk1> well i think you might be able to pin it but i never really looked into pinning packages that much
<milaks> Jucato: No. It's still there.
<Jucato> :(
<milaks> Nothing, I'll dirty old verified `make install` way.
<cpk1> look into "pinning"
<Jucato> noooooh :)
<milaks> Uh, I've tried to do "upgrade" anyway, to se just waht happens, but it broke, icon disappeard, and now in adept_manager I see that kdevelop package is marked as "BROKEN (installed) BROKEN (no change)" with red color.
<milaks> Now, there is only "request install" option, not "request uninstall".
<milaks> How can I focefully remove it?
<Jucato> try sudo apt-get -f install?
<milaks> here...
<milaks> Yes it worked.
<bxnp> hi i was wondering is it possible to boot from an usb stick, while the bios is not supporting that
<milaks> It returned the things like they were.
<bxnp> is there a way maybe via a floppy
<milaks> Ands now I'll brutaly uninstall it and install the new version with make install ;)
<milaks> Thanks for your help and effort guys.
<binary2k2> bxnp: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<bxnp> thanks binary2k2 let me check
<benjaminkip> please anyone could help me how to use gtalk in kubuntu
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: kopete supports google talk, it uses the jabber protocal
<benjaminkip> yeah! thanks
<benjaminkip> but I wonder if I have kopete
<benjaminkip> yeah I have it
<binary2k2> its installed by default, under internet
<benjaminkip> yeah that true
<drarem> here i sit broken-hearted, i came to dump but only g-parted
<benjaminkip> but only icq, msn, yahoo, and other
<benjaminkip> dear binary2k2 which one shall i click for gtalk on kopete
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: gtalk uses jabber
<drarem> i'm trying to include a php file into html, when i pull up the html file i don't see the php stuff
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Google+Talk+support will help
<drarem> <?php include ('test.php'); ?>
<drarem> it's right after the body tag
<benjaminkip> oic... let me try
<drarem> nm, think i need a htaccess file
<benjaminkip> thank you binary2k2
<benjaminkip> have  a good day
<binary2k2> your welcome benjaminkip
<Bubba_Gump> Is there a way to download youtube videos, and then convert them to AVI's?
<Bubba_Gump> There's some brilliant Aldous Huxley videos that I'd like to add to my collection
<binary2k2> Bubba_Gump: try searching in firefox extentions: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/extensions/
<benjaminkip> oh, Binary2k2 r u still there
<binary2k2> yeah
<benjaminkip> oh thanks
<benjaminkip> can we also use skype?
<binary2k2> you can install the package from a plf archive
<binary2k2> or if ubuntu bot knows?
<binary2k2> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<binary2k2> ahh
<benjaminkip> plf archive what is that
<binary2k2> see that 1st link
<binary2k2> !plf | benjaminkip
<ubotu> benjaminkip: PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<benjaminkip> thanks but I am not sure how to install..
<benjaminkip> i hope you don mind teaching me please binary2k2
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: if you look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#head-693284b80e50a26ec5779f4c5fa08519e0796b1d
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: it shows you how to install
<benjaminkip> I am actually just beginning to use this Kubuntu and I am very interested in this so
<benjaminkip> trying to learn much
<rag> please anyone use kppp? it say me "modem is busy" always on a laptop
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: add the source to your sources.list and install it with Adept/Synaptic or from the command line
<rag> good morning! with wvdial is ok, modem works :)
* binary2k2 has broadband, so can't help rag
<Cuddles_Laptop> morning all.
<Cuddles_Laptop> i'm still having one little problem.
<binary2k2> Cuddles_Laptop: and what's the problam?
<Cuddles_Laptop> running edgy on a dell latitude laptop, with a gigabit wireless card [r818x driver] , and wireless will -not- auto-start.
<binary2k2> ahh, i know nothing about wireless, sorry
<Cuddles_Laptop> i have to run kwireless, and then do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart to get an ip assignment.
<larson9999> in edgy should i be booting to -common instead of -686?
<binary2k2> you mean generic, and I don't know
<crimsun> that's up to you.
* Cuddles_Laptop has to travel in 2 hours... needing a solution -now-
<larson9999> errr, yeah.
<crimsun> I use -generic currently
<binary2k2> make sure you have linux-restricted-modules and try asking in #ubuntu
<larson9999> crimsun: i don't see a -686.
<crimsun> if you don't notice anything odd, you can stick with -386
<crimsun> larson9999: because -generic subsumes it.
<crimsun> -386 is 486-tuned; -generic is 586-tuned
<crimsun> -generic also has SMP support
<lupul> hello there
<binary2k2> generic is good most
<larson9999> crimsun: oh wondered because -generic won't boot for some reason.  just hangs
<binary2k2> works well on my intel4
<lupul> can anyone tell me pls how to install a new splash screen
<lupul> on edgy
<binary2k2> lupul: the KDE splash screen, or the boot-up splah?
<lupul> kde
<lupul> wait. one of them i resolverd in the kcontrol menu
<binary2k2> lupul:  K-Menu -> Syetem Settings -> Splash -> Add
<lupul> ok
<lupul> and the other one? the boot one
<binary2k2> !usplah | lupul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usplah - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupul> k
<binary2k2> lupul: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto see this
<lupul> well...  i'll manage someway
<lupul> i'm new on linux so it's hard
<binary2k2> that link will help
<lupul> k. thanks
<binary2k2> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<benjaminkip> what is sudo?? Please
<binary2k2> !sudo | benjaminkip
<ubotu> benjaminkip: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Lothar> ok i have run dhclient to get my self an ip. i have to manualy edit /etc/resolv.conf to put in my DNS servers as they are not automaticly given out by my router. Is there some way to turn dhclient off or make it so that it dont overwrite the Dns servers
<rag> someone use kppp ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all !:)
<rag> always on several computers kppp say me "modem is busy"
<rag> always on several computers kppp say me "modem is busy" , but wvdial its work and i can browse
<rag> please!
<binary2k2> Lothar: you need to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf; look at "man dhclient.conf"
<ArmedGeek> rag: are you sure you have the right device selected in kppp
<rag> ArmedGeek: yeah
<rag> ArmedGeek: with wvdial works withou problems
<ArmedGeek> dunno.  i don't use either.
<rag> ArmedGeek: is necessary other commands or options in kppp?
<deathplanter> hiya guys
<deathplanter> im missing first-run assistant in kubuntu's kde
<deathplanter> where can i find it?
<rag> ArmedGeek: i do only user pwd, choose modem and pulse connect
<ArmedGeek> rag: if you're havine modem busy problems, 1) check that no other devices are using the modem, 2) check that kppp is attempting to use the correct device
<ArmedGeek> rag: use kppp's query modem button
<deathplanter> could anyone tell me what app is responsible for kde's first run assistant?
<Lothar> binary2k2: thanks man all solved now
<rag> ArmedGeek: this button say me
<rag> ArmedGeek: busy :(
<binary2k2> Lothar: great :D
<rag> ArmedGeek: i tested it all morning
<ArmedGeek> try the other devices
<rag> ArmedGeek: i test it on 4 computers
<rag> ArmedGeek: kppp have a problems on modem is busy
<ArmedGeek> dunno then.  i don't use it.
<rag> ArmedGeek: do you know other ppp gui?
<rag> ArmedGeek: i need it for a friend on village
<ArmedGeek> no.  i don't use a ppp gui
<BluesKaj> pop3 rag?
<ArmedGeek> ppp, not pop3
<BluesKaj> what's ppp?
<ArmedGeek> point-to-point protocol.  dialup.
<rag> BluesKaj: point to point
<Jucato> I was about to say Peer to Peer :P
<rag> protocol
<BluesKaj> pop then ?
<Jucato> it's not only for dial up. there's also PPPoE and PPPoA :)
<rag> Jucato: pppoe ethernet, pppoa analogic
<Jucato> :)
<benjaminkip> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<benjaminkip> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<benjaminkip> binary2k2 ru there
<benjaminkip> I think Imess up something
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: try replaceing that line with "deb http://mrpouit.free.fr/plf-fallback edgy-plf free non-free"
<ia1da08> \j redondela
<benjaminkip> no i can not even open up the adept
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: press alt-F2 , then type "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: change it in there
<rag> ArmedGeek: its a problem because "modem is busy" it appear me quickly , on pulse connect or query modem
<ubuntu> how do I mount my hard drives from the livecd?
<ArmedGeek> rag: i *still* dunno.
<benjaminkip> yeah
<ubuntu> i'm trying stuff like sudo mount /dev/hdb
<ubuntu> but it's not working
<ubuntu> any ideas?
<benjaminkip> some thing came up
<benjaminkip> sources.list-kate
<benjaminkip> what is that
<BluesKaj> BRB , gonna reset the router
<guiden> I need some help with a driver I've installed. I have downloaded this driver http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/linux64-radeon.html and it's in rpm
<guiden> I've downloaded*
<binary2k2> kate is a text editor, you can remove the line "deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free"
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: ^^
<rag> ArmedGeek: np, thanks!
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: and replace it with "deb http://mrpouit.free.fr/plf-fallback edgy-plf free non-free"
<guiden> how do I convert it to deb?
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: then save it
<binary2k2> !alien | guiden
<ubotu> guiden: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<guiden> damn you ubotu
<guiden> :)
<binary2k2> ubuntu: what error do you get?
<benjaminkip> binary2k2 I jsut saved it already
<milaks> Hello again. I've saved profile in Konqueror so it always shows "hidden" files (all directories and files in / direcory), but when I need to open, shose or save something in some other KDE application (like Kdevelop) I always have to right-click and select "Show hidden files". Is there any way to make them all show hidden contentn (all content in /) by default, wihtout the need to first right-click and then select it?
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: open up adept, fetch the package list (refresh button) and search for skype
<benjaminkip> i can not open adept
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: what error do you get?
<benjaminkip> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<binary2k2> !hidden | milaks
<benjaminkip> I am getting this error
<ubotu> milaks: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<ubuntu> hey, does anybody know how to mount hadr drives w/ a kubuntu live cd?
<binary2k2> ubuntu: what error do you get?
<Malician> my problem is that there's nothing listed in the fstab
<Malician> I try sudo mount /dev/hda1 and it says it doesn't exist in the fstab
<binary2k2> ubuntu: you need to put a mount point after, like sudo mount /dev/hda /media/hda
<binary2k2> ubuntu: you need to create the mount point first
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: open Konsole, K-menu -> System -> Konsole
<Malician> okay, done
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: type this in:
<nilesh> hello
<Malician> i'm trying to figure out what my sata drive is listed as
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: sudo apt-get update
<nilesh> hi
<ArmedGeek> Malician: probably sda
<Malician> w00t, done
<binary2k2> Malician: try sudo fdisl -l
<Malician> sda2, actually! at least i know my data's safe
<Malician> now if i could only figure out how to get past the kubuntu install bug
<Malician> i'd be just fine
<binary2k2> Malician:  you need to put a mount point after, like sudo mount /dev/hda /media/hda , after creating the directory
<Malician> yeah, got that working
<Malician> i'm so happy to see all my data still alive
<binary2k2> Malician: if the live CD installer won't work for you, try the alternate cd
<rag> ArmedGeek: i installed knet and same error, but with other words! :) unable to create modem lock file.
<ArmedGeek> Malician: well even if it wasn't i'm *sure* you have backups ... right ?
<rag> ArmedGeek: google...
<Malician> >>
<binary2k2> !alternate | Malician
<ubotu> Malician: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<benjaminkip> binary2k2 i got back my adept manager
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: you should find skype in there now
<ArmedGeek> rag: er, i guess if the user doesn't have perms to create a lockfile then it might report "busy"
<benjaminkip> now I am little scare to try another.. but I am ready to try again
<rag> ArmedGeek: is possible yeah, i looking just now
<ArmedGeek> rag: there is a dialup/ppp/modem group that your user should be added to
<ArmedGeek> can't think of the name of the group
<ArmedGeek> rag: but if you check /etc/group it should jump out at you
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: migrating to kubuntu (or linux in general), can be a culture shock, but you'll get used to it and wounder how you got along without it :p
<binary2k2> ArmedGeek: i think it's called "dialup"
<Malician> bash: cd: Documents/: Permission denied
<Malician> how do I get past this?
<ArmedGeek> rag: check for a "dialup" group
<ArmedGeek> binary2k2: i think that's it
<Malician> as I can't log into root on ubuntu? when I use "sudo cd Documents"
<Malician> it says it can't find the command
<benjaminkip> yeah I guess so.. everything is different...
<ArmedGeek> benjaminkip: yeah, windows got everything wrong ;)
<binary2k2> Malician: 1st un-mount the drive, (sudo umount /dev/sda2), then remount with "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /where/you/mount/it -o uid=ubuntu"
<binary2k2> Malician: or just "sudo su - "
<rag> ArmedGeek: not exist dialup, modem or ppp, which is?
<Malician> Ah, Thanks!
<binary2k2> rag, ArmedGeek: group is dialout
<guiden> how do I remove my old ati grapic drivers completely, I want to install a new driver from ati
<binary2k2> guiden: how did you install it?
<rag> binary2k2: sure?
<guiden> I followed the guide in ubuntu w8
<binary2k2> rag: it's the only group with "dial" in it
<rag> binary2k2: uhm but it have my user and cupsys
<guiden> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<guiden> I followed that one
<binary2k2> guiden: which version? edgy, dapper etc?
<guiden> edy
<guiden> g
<binary2k2> guiden: if you installed ir with "apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" then it should auto update
<ArmedGeek> rag: dialout ?
<rag> ArmedGeek: i dont know i going out now, thx for all
<ArmedGeek> k
<guiden> But I found this one http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux64/linux64-radeon.html, it's specifik to my amd64 and to my ati radeon  9800
<guiden> and their guide says I should remove my old driver
<binary2k2> guiden: then just "sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx"
<guiden> ok
<BluesKaj> anyone use graphics utilities to remove "redeyes" from photos, and if so, which one works best ?
<icheyne> BluesKaj, picasa works fine
<icheyne> BluesKaj, gimp is OK, but it is not as easy as it should be
<BluesKaj> icheyne, yeah i need some thing simple ...gimp is too much like photoshop... more than I need and too difficult to understand
<icheyne> well Picasa is nice - but slow on old machines
<icheyne> I have not found a simple Linux photo editor yet
<icheyne> :(
<icheyne> native Linux that is
<alexicon> krita is ok
<BluesKaj> <---machine AMD64 , 2Ghz , 1G Ram...should be fine
<icheyne> I thought krita was a paint program?
<icheyne> BluesKaj, yes you'll be fine
<icheyne> looks like I was wrong about Krita - probably worth a try
<alexicon> its a bit different to use.. but its got all the basic features
<alexicon> 13% mem tho.. dunno if youre saving much compared to using gimp
<icheyne> it's usability that's the problem with the gimp
<icheyne> my favourite image editor is photofiltre, but it's windows - I have heard it runs nicely on Wine
<icheyne> simple, quick and easy
<alexicon> yeah this krita is kinda like old photoshop 6 or something
<alexicon> not all the right click options of gimp
<alexicon> everything is in the menu bar
<VSpike> Does anyone else find that switching users in Kubuntu Edgy is kind of unreliable?
<XVampireX> No
<XVampireX> It's rather nice and to the point
<binary2k2> it's being worked on for KDE4, to make it better
<fragrag> Is there anyway of making each desktop having it's own bar?
<binary2k2> fragrag: what do you mean?
<fragrag> Underneath the main screen, there is a bar with all open program.
<BluesKaj> panel
<fragrag> Anyway of giving each desktop it's own panel?
<binary2k2> fragrag: you mean show only the windows open on that desktop?
<fragrag> yes
<binary2k2> fragrag: right click the panel, click on taskbar, and uncheck "Show windows from all desktops"
<fragrag> Ahh, yes, thank you very much
<binary2k2> no problem :D
<fragrag> Everything is much cleaner now
<BluesKaj> is there a way of editing all the repos sources that don't work without having to comment or delete each one seperately? ...seems like some repos ahve gone south on me
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: you can use Adept to "disable" them
<BluesKaj> such as this Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-backports/Release Unable to find expected entry  multivers/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<VSpike> XVampireX: you don't find that sometimes it fails and you end up with a blank screen?
<BluesKaj> binary2k2, that's what i'm trying to avoid ..individual repos editing ...looks like i have about 20 or so that are either dupes or don't work anymore
<VSpike> XV
<VSpike> XVampireX: Must be something peculiar to mine... better look into it.  I find it's worth asking -- sometimes there's no point trying to make something work because it just fundamentally doesn't work very well :)
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: I don't think there is an "easy" way to mass disable them
<XVampireX> VSpike: You mean switching PEOPLE to Kubuntu Edgy or switching Users in Kubuntu Edgy?
<VSpike> I mean switching between users - i.e. starting new sessions, or switching sessions
<XVampireX> binary2k2: Yes there is, adept or some text editor and comment them lines
<BluesKaj> binary2k2, yeah gonna manually edit them out
<BluesKaj> ppl misunderstand so easily
<XVampireX> VSpike: I'm running as my main user (Not root), so I don't know about that :P
<VSpike> XVampireX: ah.. well, my wife and I both use this box, so it's useful to switch users
<binary2k2> XVampireX: that's what he wated to avoid
<Jucato> VSpike: K Menu -> Switch User?
<VSpike> XVampireX: used to do it under XP all the time, and mostly it worked although if your box was gonna crash, that's when it would do it :)
<VSpike> Ju
<VSpike> Jucato: yep
<Frederick> folks where does the system hides knetworkconf after it is installed?
<pelle_> Can somebody help me a little
<pelle_> ?
<XVampireX> BluesKaj: Don't use the computer then, the computer doesn't know what you want it to do.
<Frederick> pelle_: just ask
<abattoir> Frederick: i think it goes into kcontrol
<abattoir> Frederick: where did you get it from? kde-apps?
<XVampireX> Don't ask to ask, just ask ;)
<pelle_> I'm dual booting Windows, but I'm sick of it, so I wanna go all Kubuntu, but I can't figure out how to make the partition to fill up the whole hard drive
<Frederick> abattoir: I just apt-get it
<abattoir> Frederick: 'This is a KDE control center module to configure TCP/IP settings.'
<Frederick> abattoir: oki so?
<abattoir> Frederick: from 'apt-cache show knetworkconf'...
<Frederick> I need it
<abattoir> so look in kcontrol
<Frederick> not listed should I re-start x or something like that?
<Frederick> reboot?
<VSpike> pelle_: what size partitions do you have at the moment?
<abattoir> Frederick: Alt+F2->kcontro->Internet & Network
<abattoir> Frederick: i don't think that's necessary
<abattoir> *kcontrol
<pelle_> for windows I have 150gb, and for Linux Ive got 50gb
<abattoir> Frederick: Alt+F2->kcontrol->Internet & Network
<pelle_> but my Windows broke and im sick of it
<Frederick> abattoir: not listed
<binary2k2> Frederick: use K-Menu -> System Settings
<pelle_> and I dont use it anyways
<VSpike> pelle_: there's no particular need to change the partitions.  You could just format the windows partition as ext3 and mount it into the filesystem
<Frederick> binary2k2: than I can find the kcontrol entry either
<pelle_> can I do that from Linux?
<pelle_> cause windows is broken
<abattoir> Frederick: i think it's 'Network Configuration' or 'Network Settings'
<Frederick> oh oki
<Frederick> so it is there not as I wantred but it is there
<binary2k2> Frederick: kcontrol was replaced with System Settings in kubuntu, but kcontrol is still installed, just the command
<abattoir> Frederick: what's it called?
<VSpike> pelle_: yeah, you can
<VSpike> pelle_: is your windows partition mounted in linux
<pelle_> i dont think so
<pelle_> how can I tell?
<pelle_> and how do I format it?
<Frederick> abattoir: knetworkconf?
<VSpike> pelle_: you should be able to use Krusader in root mode
<VSpike> pelle_: go to Tools->Mountman
<pelle_> wheres that?
<VSpike> try "sudo krusader &" in a shell
<pelle_> doesnt ope
<pelle_> n
<pelle_> oh, I didnt have it
<pelle_> Im installing it
<Frederick> abattoir: knetworkconf
<pelle_> k i got it
<pelle_> so how do I format?
<pelle_> VSpike_:  I found MountMan
<pelle_> VSpike, although I can't find the hard drive, just the 50 gb partition
<abattoir> Frederick: oh, ok, but i was asking for the Entry in kcontrol ;)
<pvandewyngaerde> is there a good network layout scheme-maker for linux ?
<Frederick> nam?
<binary2k2> pvandewyngaerde: kivio can make flowcharts, which is good for making network layouts
<pvandewyngaerde> has it network symbols ?? like for routers and stuff ?
<binary2k2> dunnow, have only heared others use it for that
<ninHer> i need some advice with a curious problem about my graphics
<ninHer> in my desktop, or my pics the black colour it is showed badly ...
<ninHer> and disrupt the pic or the desktop
<ninHer> if i send some pic trough e-mail the receiver doesn't notice this
<ninHer> so it must be a problem with my graphics
<ninHer> any idea ?
<BluesKaj> sounds like a monitor setting adjustment
<ninHer> uhm, may be
* ninHer having a glance to it
<mefisto__> how do I migrate my current kubuntu install to a new hard drive? will it work if I format/partition the new drive and just copy the files over?
<binary2k2> mefisto__: yeah, but you need to change /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst to reflect the change
<BluesKaj> ya gotta use a linux equivalent to Norton Ghost
<binary2k2> the gparted disk will do the copy
<mefisto__> binary2k2: is that all I need to do? just those 2 files?
<binary2k2> !gparted | BluesKaj
<ubotu> BluesKaj: gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<BluesKaj> yes i use GParted all the time ...i thought he was taliking about a new box
<binary2k2> mefisto__: yeah, they're the only file that are needed to boot
<binary2k2> *files
<mefisto__> so I don't need to install grub on the new drive or anything? just copy everything over?
<BluesKaj> I used GParted to split the hdd into two 80G partitions ...dual boot with windoze
<binary2k2> the k,ubuntu live cd has gparted too iirc
<binary2k2> well, the kubuntu one has qtparted
<BluesKaj> QParted ... not as useful
<binary2k2> the kubuntu one is updated from the stock one, much better than it was
<mefisto__> so no need to reinstall grub?
<binary2k2> mefisto__: depends on what you're doing with the original hard disk
<mefisto__> I want to replace the original with a new, larger one
<BluesKaj> binary2k2, can't a mirror be made of the old drive and transferrred to the new one ?
<mefisto__> currently my first hd is windows, kubuntu is on a separate hd, that I want to replace. Do I need to reinstall grub so the windows disk accesses the new kubuntu disk properly to boot?
<BluesKaj> raid stripe ?
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: sorry, call center was tryin to sell me a phone :P
<BluesKaj> hehe, hungup i hope
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: yeah :D
<binary2k2> mefisto__: copy the drive, and reinstall grub, but make sure to change fstab if you're keeping the other harddrive in the same posittion
<binary2k2> as IDE primary master
<BluesKaj> i got a spam phone call from scholar's choice yesterday...don't even have enuff respect for potential customers to use a real person to pitch their marketing campaign
<mefisto__> ok, thanks binary2k2
<BluesKaj> if you have trouble with grub , there's a MBR called GAG that rescued my windows MBR after reformatting the parition over Suse
<BluesKaj> XP and w2k , other windows can be rescue by FDSK/MBR
<BluesKaj> XP doesn't have a dos option ... typical MS oversight
<binary2k2> you have to do it from the XP recure disk
<BluesKaj> yeah , my rescue disk didn't work cuz the rescue partiton on the HDD was erased
<BluesKaj> all the rescue disk does is boot into the rescue partition
<binary2k2> mine was on the diak too, now kubuntu is in its place :D
<BluesKaj> I still have windows on my machine , cuz there are some things I'm not secure doing with edgy. Mostly video conversionand multimedia stuff
<ckd> re
<binary2k2> i keep a spair xp box, but mostly use vmware
<binary2k2> if at all
<guiden> I need to keep track of the temperature on my computer, is there a nice temp program for kde?
<binary2k2> ksensors ?
<binary2k2> guiden: or ktemperature
<berkes> once you have clicked the "never for this site" button, when prompted to "store passwords" in konq,
<berkes> is there a way to re-set that?
<guiden> ok thanks
<guiden> what's the normal temp for a computer?
<binary2k2> guiden: depends totaly on your hardware
<binary2k2> guiden: google is your friend here
<kai_> when ever I try to build my amarok collection it skips thru my mp3's what can I do?
<guiden> ok
<Jucato> kai_: do you have "libxine-extracodecs" installed?
<kai_> when I looked in my package managers I couldn't find it
<kai_> where can I get it?
<_marcio> ola
<Jucato> kai_: you need to enable multiverse first
<Jucato> !multiverse | kai_
<ubotu> kai_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<_marcio> portuguese here?
<Jucato> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<_marcio> ok
<_marcio> obrigado
<kai_> wow, I didn't know I had to all that
<_marcio> is join?
<Jucato> kai_: not all that. just the section about adding Multiverse
<kai_> Thanx
<binary2k2> _marcio: type /join #ubutnu-pr
<kai_> oh, theres more
<_marcio> ok thank you
<Hawkwind> Or /join #Ubuntu-PT instead of PR
<_marcio> is my first day here
<kai_> what else do I need to do
<binary2k2> damn typos
<_marcio> and using ubunto
<_marcio> ops
<Jucato> or just click on the #ubuntu-pt word
<_marcio> ubuntu
<Jucato> kai_: after you enabled it, you can search for libxine-extracodecs in Adept
<binary2k2> _marcio: click on the blue channel name
<kai_> ok
<_marcio> ok np
<kai_> right this second, im tryin to upgrade to 6.10 from 6.06
<kai_> I'd figure that would help
<Jucato> !upgrade | kai_
<ubotu> kai_: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<kai_> I ran the commands for that
<binary2k2> kai_: you mean help with mp3 support?
<kai_> Im just waiting for the downloads and stuff
<kai_> that and I would like to have the latest version
<binary2k2> kai_: it's the same process on edgy for installing mp3 support
<kai_> good....
<binary2k2> kai_: unless you upgrade with it already installed
<_marcio> iam search for this channel
<_marcio> fly for fun
<_marcio> is a game
<BluesKaj> kai_, try www.imbrandon.com for the latest amarok repository
<houssem> can anyone help me to have the 3D acceleration ?? i have an ATI X700 graphic card
<binary2k2> !xgl | houssem
<ubotu> houssem: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<binary2k2> follow that guide
<trappist> !ati | houssem
<ubotu> houssem: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<palvarez> epale soy nueva en linux necesito ayuda, tengo un problema con k3b
<Hawkwind> Hah, don't think he wants XGL quite yet :)
<palvarez> no me quiere copiar
<Hawkwind> palvarez: English please
<trappist> !es | palvarez
<ubotu> palvarez: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<palvarez> thank.!
<blind_> can i get some help in installing beryl ??? this page is down http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php
<blind_> help
<blind_> :)
<binary2k2> blind_: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl
<blind_> 10x
<blind_> how do i install i915 driver on edgy ???
<binary2k2> blind_: it's already installed
<blind_> 19x
<blind_> what's gksudo ??
<Jucato> !gksudo | blind_
<ubotu> blind_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<Jucato> kdesu | blind_
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<blind_> 10x
<aqej> #u
<blind_> what's better beryl or compiz ????
<binary2k2> don't really know, but berly is easier to install on kubuntu
<fdoving> !beryl | blind_
<ubotu> blind_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<binary2k2> *beryl
<blind_> 10x
* binary2k2 can't type today fore some reason
<babob4722> there is no way to play mp3's is there?
<binary2k2> !mp3 | babob4722
<ubotu> babob4722: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<binary2k2> babob4722: answer: yes, there is
<Jucato> in Edgy, it's even easier. just try to play an MP3 in Amarok and a script will run which will let you easily install the needed codec
<Gh0st75> yeah, noticed that when i went from dapper to edgy, was pretty sweet
<Jucato> they have plans to make such things easier in Feisty, afaik
<Jucato> they started with MP3's and Flash in Edgy
<BluesKaj> having trouble with quicktime video in FF and konq .... any ideas?
<curb> BluesKaj: cant u use mplayer plugin for ff?
<PupenoR> Any ideas why Aptitude wants to remove kdelibs when I have kubuntu-desktop installed and it is not being removed.
<aib> The various Qt packages don't include the .la library files, but the SoQt package does. Does anyone have any information about this? It seems to be problematic.
<Helge> I would like to remove the router and then I would be without a firewall. What are the consequences?
<blind_> can i get some repositories for beryl ... the ones on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl are down
<Jucato> !beryl | blind_
<ubotu> blind_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<binary2k2> blind_: i use "deb http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org edgy beryl-svn"
<blind_> can i get some repositories for beryl ... the ones on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl are down
<blind_> plz
<blind_> :)
<RobNyc[] > is there anyway i can have my kde like this http://picasaweb.google.com/jmarrero
<Jucato> blind_: people in #ubuntu-xgl might know better
<notech> RobNyc[] : you mean the color scheme?
<RobNyc[] > no
<RobNyc[] > everything
<PupenoR> Any ideas why Aptitude wants to remove kdelibs when I have kubuntu-desktop installed and it is not being removed.
<BluesKaj> orphaned libs ?
<notech> RobNyc[] : not sure of the theme of the red 'jewel' in the task bar suggests beryl
<notech> but the red...
<RobNyc[] > yea but the kde menu and all that stuff without beryl
<PupenoR> BluesKaj: is that to me ?
<notech> RobNyc[] : oh, sorry. i'm not very familiar with kde
<PupenoR> even the package kde is being uninstalled.
<notech> RobNyc[] : might check kde-look.org to see if it's a certain theme or style
<notech> Pupeno: what were you doing in aptitude?
<PupenoR> notech: cleaning up, I marked all packages as auto and then marked kubuntu-desktop as non-auto, it should have marked all dependencies as needed, but it didn't.
<notech> oh
<LordOllie> could some one remind me of the command that opened a dialog to install a theme
<LordOllie> ?
<sorin> hello everybody
<sorin> bah oameni care stiti romina?
<PupenoR> oh, kubuntu-desktop doesn't depend on kde.
<livingdaylight> apokryphos: ping
<Jucato> LordOllie: a .kth theme?
<sorin> nu mai este vorba de limba romina
<LordOllie> jucato: yeah, you told me last night
<Jucato> LordOllie: Alt+F2, kcontrol?
<Jucato> sorin: English please
<LordOllie> jucato, thanks I made a note of that now :)
<LordOllie> that last theme I got was horrible
<sorin> who know romanian language?
<LordOllie> anyone know if there is a kth file for the mac osx theme?
<Jucato> might want to check out something called Baghira
<sorin> for romanian?
<livingdaylight> Can someone explain to me why i have xine Movie player twice in my Menu?? and moreover how i can delete one of the entries
<gnomefreak> its kwin-baghira :)
<livingdaylight> also i'm looking for an application which facilitates easy printing. One that allows selection of a number of default sizes There is such an application called GnomePhotoPrinter i wonder if there is a KDE equivalent
<cossidhon> Anyone knows where to find a package of kaffeine 0.8.3 for edgy?
<LordOllie> isn't installed auotmatically?
<Jucato> no. Edgy only has 0.8.2
<cossidhon> Eh, no edgy has 0.8.2 and I apt-get update daily
<livingdaylight> Can someone explain to me why i have xine Movie player twice in my Menu?? and moreover how i can delete one of the entries
<livingdaylight> also i'm looking for an application which facilitates easy printing. One that allows selection of a number of default sizes There is such an application called GnomePhotoPrinter i wonder if there is a KDE equivalent
<PupenoR> cossidhon: maybe you can get it from edgy+1 according to http://pupeno.com/blog-en/unstable-packages-on-ubuntu/
<PupenoR> livingdaylight: if you ask one question at a time you might have more luck.
<PupenoR> livingdaylight: right-click on the K lets you edit the menu.
<livingdaylight> thx, PupenoR, why did it give me two entries for Xine MOvie player? this is bizzare. Can i trust Edgy? I am feeling very very nervous when weird things like this happen
<cossidhon> PupenoR: Thanks for that link, Do I understand that I get the source from Feisty to build on edgy? Why then nog download the source from kaffeine site?
<livingdaylight> PupenoR: why do you think i would have more luck if i asked only one question? maybe someone knows the answer to one but not the other...
<livingdaylight> Anyone using Feisty yet?
<RobNyc> how can i restart kicker?
* livingdaylight is serioulsy considering going back to Dapper
<livingdaylight> even if it is  not the latest
<livingdaylight> i'm looking for an application which facilitates easy printing. One that allows selection of a number of default sizes There is such an application called GnomePhotoPrinter i wonder if there is a KDE equivalent
<Jucato> RobNyc: Alt+F2, "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<livingdaylight> Jucato: hi, how are you?
<RobNyc> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> livingdaylight: doing fine... a bit... :)
<PupenoR> cossidhon: you are not just downloading the sources of kaffeine, you are downloading the sources of the kaffeine package wich has the kaffeine sources and some more to build a package.
<PupenoR> livingdaylight: people tend to work on one issue at a time, particularly when doing just voluntary work.
<cossidhon> PupenoR: OK, thanks, i'll look into that. Another route would be to request a backport :-)
<livingdaylight> PupenoR: what are you on about??
<RobNyc> Jucato, now my kde looks like this http://picasaweb.google.com/jmarrero
<PupenoR> cossidhon: yes, but for that you'll have to wait. With my solution you'll have the package in half an hour or less. The backport might even be denied (the ones I asked for were denied).
<Jucato> good for you
<PupenoR> cossidhon: and my solution is pretty safe, if it doesn't work just remove the package.
<PupenoR> livingdaylight: I don't have a clue why you have two entries, maybe a re-install or an upgrade of a package not so well packaged or some other bug somewhere else. Right-clicking in the K you can edit the menu, delete it and that's it.
<cossidhon> PupenoR: OK, thanks, I will try this :-)
<livingdaylight> PupenoR: thx, for the right-click K prompt
<zorglu_> RobNyc: which os/kde are you running to get this kmenu ?
<PupenoR> you are welcome.
<livingdaylight> RobNyc: dude, you are masterful. That looks like SUSE SLED
<RobNyc> zorglu_, Kubuntu Edgy
<RobNyc> livingdaylight, yes
<zorglu_> what is this vlos stuff, i looked at their web site and they dont say
<livingdaylight> RobNyc: how did you give it the SLED look?
<zorglu_> just that 'vlos is a fantastic way to get the best software' :))))))))
<livingdaylight> what is VLOS?
<Jucato> another distro
<zorglu_> http://vidalinux.com/index.php?set_albumName=album01&id=screenshot_0002&option=com_gallery&Itemid=40&include=view_photo.php
<zorglu_> Jucato: ok thanks
<RobNyc> livingdaylight, www.distrowatch.com/VLOS on irc #vlos
<livingdaylight> Jucato: I thought he said it was kubuntu
<RobNyc> livingdaylight, I got that look on my kubuntu now
<livingdaylight> RobNyc: i thought you said kubuntu
<Jucato> I think he meant his Kubuntu looks like that now
<livingdaylight> how many os's has this guy got?
<RobNyc> whos this guy ?
<RobNyc> that link is what the KDE on VLOS looks like.. and its Default now.. but I got that look on my Kubuntu Edgy because I know the vlos guys
<livingdaylight> RobNyc: how did you get teh Sled look done?
<RobNyc> some directions is on beryl's site but their site is down
<hmg4> Is there some software that i can use with TV-card?
<zorglu_> RobNyc: you may tell them that their web site make them look as a 'money scam' scheme :) vlos is a fantastic way to get the best software <- this kind of stuff
<livingdaylight> why have i got a folder on my desktop called cdrom0?
<livingdaylight> i ejected cdrom1 and yet i'm left with this folder on m y desktop mnow
<zorglu_> livingdaylight: because you got a cdrom in your drive ?
<RobNyc> zorglu_, its the only good gentoo based distro surviving bilingual too
<livingdaylight> zorglu_: no, i took it out
<livingdaylight> RobNyc: Sabayon is quite nice too
<zorglu_> RobNyc: i didnt comment on the real quality of the distribution, i dont know it, but i comment based on my perception of their web site
<RobNyc> livingdaylight, well I've used VLOS since 2004 so its been here for a while
<RobNyc> it's gotten quite a few review (Gentoo done right)
<RobNyc> and now its just better than ever
<zorglu_> RobNyc: cool, they just have to find someone to do the website now :)
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how to rid the blue cdrom0 icon on my desktop
<RobNyc> zorglu_, u can do it :)
<zorglu_> no :)
<RobNyc> zorglu_, http://img106.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1ct9.jpg
<RobNyc> http://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot2iw2.jpg
<zorglu_> i think i should try edgy some days :)
<zorglu_> at least on livecd :)
<RobNyc> lol
<RobNyc> os[rob@KubuntuPrescott, Linux 2.6.17-10-generic i686] 
<neo_> hello
<neo_> ciao
<neo_> c' nessuno
<neo_> avrei un problema
<neo_> i have a problem
<neo_> ho fatto l'aggiornamento di kubuntu da 6.06 a 6.10 e ora grub si  aggiornato ma non c' piu windows
<Jucato> !it | neo_
<ubotu> neo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<neo_> thanks
* livingdaylight running in live cd. Don't know what happened. I changed Monitor resolution clicked on the adminitration tab put my password and now i can't get back into Kubuntu
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> I have got a problem
<Flosoft> when I try to use Kiax for VoIP it crashes when I call something
<Flosoft> my console says: http://rafb.net/paste/results/1141ij72.html
<PupenoR> most of the 'voip clients' are so crashy.
<zorglu_> Flosoft: this is kiax specific
<livingdaylight> S.O.S
<Flosoft> 0.8.5
<Flosoft> it is the default version of Edgy
<zorglu_> ok
<livingdaylight> s.o.s
<livingdaylight> help
<hyper_ch> when does the lyrc script in Amarok crash? This happens quite often for me
<livingdaylight> i can't get into my kubuntu i
<soulrider> hi everyone
<PupenoR> livingdaylight: can you be more specific ?
<Bubba_Gump> livingdaylight: remove the cd ;)
<livingdaylight> PupenoR: i'm seriously up the creek here
<livingdaylight> Bubba_Gump: are you making fun of me?
<livingdaylight> PupenoR: seriously, can you help?
<livingdaylight> i don't want to have to do another fresh install
<Bubba_Gump> <livingdaylight>	can someone tell me how to rid the blue cdrom0 icon on my desktop (no, just very slow)
<PupenoR> livingdaylight: I don't know, if you don't tell us more about the problem.
<livingdaylight> Bubba_Gump: just have a chocolate mate
<Bubba_Gump> heh :D
<livingdaylight> PupenoR: i told you. i changed my screenresolution and now i can't get back into kubuntu.
<Flosoft> anyone able to help me with my kiax problem?
<PupenoR> Flosoft: it's probably a bug, report it to the kiax devs.
<livingdaylight> PupenoR: because resolution didn't change i clicked on administration mode and entered passsword.
<Flosoft> any other IAX client?
<PupenoR> livingdaylight: so, what is going on now.
<Flosoft> with a .deb package for edgy?
<livingdaylight> PupenoR: then i rebooted and couldn't get in
<PupenoR> livingdaylight: what does your screen show ?
<livingdaylight> PupenoR: dude, i'm in a live cd here, I can NOT get into Kubuntu
<PupenoR> livingdaylight: if you don't tell me what you screen shows when you 'can't get in' I don't know what is going on (I don't even know what "getting in" means).
<PupenoR> Flosoft: unfortunately, I boubt it :(
<livingdaylight> PupenoR: i said everything already. I cannot login! I changed 1280 x ???? to 1024x780 but it wasn't saving so i clicked on admin mode and entered password and rebooted
<Flosoft> damn :(
<PupenoR> livingdaylight: no, you haven't say if you see an error and if so what error. You didn't say if you are seeing the loggin screen or not.... and why the heck would you 'reduce' the resolution ?
<livingdaylight> PupenoR: it is my busineess why i would chnage resolutoin. I get to login page, enter password like i said but then it returns me to lgon screen
<neo_> hello...can you say what utility make the scan of the system bootable?
<neo_> this is made with the installer of linux
<livingdaylight> PupenoR no there is no error message it keeps knocking me back to login page
<PupenoR> Flosoft: I totally agree with you... I also work in VoIP and it sucks... but it seems there's not a big set of interested people in AIX or SIP clients for Linux at all, let alone specific environments like KDE.
<livingdaylight> Can anyone help me here?
<PupenoR> Flosoft: I'd love to develop one if I get paid for it. :)
<Flosoft> hehe
<Flosoft> well I can't help you out with that
<livingdaylight> Can someone help me get back into Kubuntu?
<Dragen> why can't you get in?
<PupenoR> livingdaylight: basically you've chosen a resolution that doesn't work. I don't know how to get it back because evidently X is configured properly, you see KDM. I am not sure how the resolution is set afterwards.
<PupenoR> Dragen: he changed the resolution to something that doesn't work on a per-user basis.
<Flosoft> I am just looking for a .deb of an IAX2 Client
<Flosoft> and kiax crashes :(
<Varjat_by> How I can check what Kubuntu version a have installed?
<PupenoR> Flosoft: BTW, if you find something that is not in a .deb, checkinstall can help you make a deb easily.
<doppelganger_> hey guys, i've got a funky problem. I tried to install seti@home a while back, but during part of the installation it tried to connect to the seti servers, but couldn't. Now even when i try to get rid of it, it tries to reach that same server, and won't ever complete. I can't install any packages now because of it being in the way. Any idea how to get it out of the queue to be installed/uninstalled?
<livingdaylight> PupenoR 1024x768 is a resolution that works
<Flosoft> hmm yeah
<Flosoft> I tried to install idefisk, but it has problems with the sound device
<PupenoR> livingdaylight: ok, whatever.
<animimotus> hi
<PupenoR> livingdaylight: run this: grep -R "1024x768" /where/you/installed/kubuntu/home/
<PupenoR> livingdaylight: better: grep -R "1024x768" /where/you/installed/kubuntu/home/
<PupenoR> livingdaylight: better: grep -R "1024" /where/you/installed/kubuntu/home/
<livingdaylight> puppenoR where i installed kubuntu home?
<Flosoft> PupenoR: I just opened iaxcomm, but it crashes too
<animimotus> doesn't exist a firefox-gnome-support for kde ? ^^
<PupenoR> livingdaylight: yes, you'll have to mount the partition where you installed Kubuntu (/dev/hda1 ? /dev/hda3 ?) somewhere, like /media/kubuntu and then run grep -R "1024" /media/kubuntu/home/, that will show some lines. If you show me that I might be able to tell you how to fix it.
<PupenoR> Flosoft: I know your strugle, I went thru it less than a month ago.
<Flosoft> PupenoR: Any solution?
<PupenoR> Flosoft: unfortunately, I haven't found any, but you might be more lucky.
<PupenoR> Flosoft: the sound problem might be due to arts using /dev/dsp
<wildchild> how do I untar "file"
<wildchild> if i am in the path that contains "file"
<PupenoR> wildchild: tar xvf file.tar
<Flosoft> yeah
<Flosoft> afaik it uses ALSA
<Flosoft> (iaxcomm)
<PupenoR> Flosoft: then, just kill arts to see if it works.
<wildchild> PupenoR what xvf mean
<PupenoR> wildchild: if it is tar.gz, then tar xvfz file.tar.gz, if it is tar.bz2, then tar xvfj file.tar.bz2
<PupenoR> wildchild: man tar will tell you.
<Dragen> wildchild: detailed list of commands can be read by typing  "man tar"
<jamonation_> why do some .tar.gz files not tab complete even with the correct xvzf options?
<wildchild> k tnx
<oliver_> hi
<oliver_> has someone compiled dazuko.ko for edgy ?
<Varjat_by> How I can get current Kubuntu version number?
<rag> please do you know drivers or links for Epson TM-U210D ?
<swami> tru xzvf
<swami> try xzvf
<swami> cause the order counts
<cloakable> Varjat_by: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<swami> or try gunzip fisrst
<Varjat_by> :) lsb_release -ca
<Varjat_by> At now: I have installed version 6.06 .. How I can update it to 6.10?
<cloakable> Varjat_by: For the love of God, get the CD and install from that.
<cloakable> Varjat_by: Updating to 6.10 seems to be an unholy nightmare.
<Varjat_by> :(
<oliver_> dazuko configure can not find kernel-source files, what could be the reason ??
<LeeJunFan> kernel headers not installed.
<LeeJunFan> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<cloakable> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Varjat_by> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - is this manual true for Kubuntu? Or it is Ubuntu only?
<LeeJunFan> Varjat_by: basically what's for one is also for the other except for gnome applications.
<LeeJunFan> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<milaks> Hello. Is there any KDE application, that would be like frontend to 'listen'? I would like to see which programm is sending and receiving in real time.
<drarem> is ajax linux-browser friendly for development or is it more a MS thing
<trappist> drarem: firefox and konqueror handle it just fine in most cases
<drarem> i'll give it a go, ty
<otaku-san> ok dumb question....how do you change the color of your desktop font...I'm having a brainfart
<Helge> I use Ktorrent 2.1 dev and pnp plugin running and no firewall. I have red crosses on DHT, whats up?
<Helge> Google didnt please me on this one
<trappist> Helge: I don't know what most of that means, but are you going through a NAT router?
<Helge> No router, there is a switch that I dont think there is much to do with
<Helge> So I say no, no NAT
<icheyne> Helge: can you download normal torrents OK?
<trappist> Helge: unless you're irc'ing from somewhere else, you are behind a firewall
<icheyne> Helge: do you have this problem with Azureus?
<Helge> Yeah, it actually works, but would it work better with this dht thing in order?
<Helge> I am behind a firewall? Well I doubt that
<Helge> Azureus never worked on linux for me
<icheyne> Helge: DHT is useful for old torrents with no tracker
<Helge> Bugs
<icheyne> it's not essential
<icheyne> Helge: try utorrent under wine - that will let you test DHT as well
<Helge> I got the dev version and it seems to be better than the normal one, I receive more peers now
<icheyne> trappist: how do you know Helge is behind a firewall?
<trappist> icheyne: port scan
<Helge> Is it ok not be behind a firewall?
<icheyne> Helge: well that settles it
<icheyne> firewalls are generally good, but not for bittorrent - especially if you cannot open ports
<icheyne> trappist: did you use nmap?
<trappist> icheyne: yes
<Helge> I should do nothing with this, that is your conclusion?
<icheyne> thanks trappist
<icheyne> Helge: try to find out how to connect to your switch
<icheyne> maybe put 192.168.2.1 into the address bar of your browser
<icheyne> maybe 192.168.1.1
<trappist> more likely his isp is blocking this stuff
<icheyne> depends
<icheyne> trappist: sure
<Helge> Ok, I got it today(!) and I was told no setup
<Helge> I check it out
<icheyne> Helge: good luck
<trappist> Helge: switches don't filter traffic.  I really doubt it's your switch
<milaks> Hello. Is there any KDE application, that would be like frontend to 'listen'? I would like to see which programm is sending and receiving in real time.
<icheyne> Helge: listen to trappist he knows more than me
<Helge> I also have a IP phone that is between me and the internet, I was told it worked as a router, but didnt interfer with anything
<Helge> I didnt find anything on the switch
<icheyne> it might not be
<icheyne> as trappist says, it might be your ISP
<icheyne> bye
<bLaZeD> anyone in here use guarddog?...
<cloakable> Not I, but I did, why?
<bLaZeD> where does it log to?
<conrad_> how do i change screen  resolution?
<bLaZeD> i just installed lastnight b4 bed and was wondering where it logs......its enabled to.....
<conrad_> is the screen resolution in settings just a token gesture or does it actually work?
<conrad_> 1280 is too small for me
<bLaZeD> conrad_, u can manualy set it by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<conrad_> i have a 19" widescreen monitor b ut 1400x900 is not detected,   but 1024x768 works best
<conrad_> bLaZeD:  so one has to manually edit xorg files in Linux to change screen resolution? what is the Kontrol center for?
<bLaZeD> but conrad_ not as i dont use it
<bLaZeD> *not sur
<bLaZeD> *e
<bLaZeD> bah
<bLaZeD> conrad_, u can but like u said....it didnt detect it....so u can do it the down and dirty way
<conrad_> bLaZeD: can i jut uncomment, and how?
<Creeture> Kubuntu box, old AC97 soundcard. Can't get sound when using the alsa driver (snd-via82xx.ko) but the OSS module (via82cxxx_audio.ko) works like a champ. I can't get KDE, XMMS, Firefox, VLC all to agree to share the sound device. Any tips?
<bLaZeD> conrad_, http://pastebin.ulteo.us/272 edit that in yours accordingly..then see if it appears in the kcontrol
<bLaZeD> conrad_, but
<bLaZeD> conrad_, BACK UP your old one 1st
<bLaZeD> conrad_, if u mess up this one and dont have a back up.....you are forked
<conrad_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<conrad_> bLaZeD: i got forked already anyways. this is a fresh install, and if this doens't work out i'm going back to ubuntu
<conrad_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34829/
<conrad_> bLaZeD: can i uncomment the sizes i dont' want or do i have to take them all out
<bLaZeD> and 1440 x 1440 is what u want?
<cossidhon> PupenoR: To bad. Feisty is also still on kaffeine 0.8.2, and I want 0.8.3 in edgy
<PupenoR> cossidhon: oops!
<conrad_> bLaZeD: well, that is the natural size for a 19"widescreen but i've never seen it on linux. I always use 1024x768
<PupenoR> cossidhon: if there's something important in 0.8.3, please, fill a bug report. Other than that take a look at checkinstall and/or upgrading a package from upstream.
<bLaZeD> wait 1440 x 1440 is a square
<bLaZeD> ?
<bLaZeD> is it not?
<conrad_> bLaZeD: lol, yea, but i know what you eman 1400x900
<PupenoR> bLaZeD: if the pixels are square ;)
<bLaZeD> oh well in your xorg.xonf its 1440x1440
<bLaZeD> not 1440x900
<cossidhon> PupenoR: No, its not _that_ important. I will keep the Feisty sources in my sources.list and keep checking if 0.8.3 is in, thanx for the help!
<RawSewage> !Java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<PupenoR> cossidhon: Feisty devs might not notice the new version of kaffeine and for them it is not so much work to upgrade, so, please, fill a bug report about it.
<bLaZeD> conrad_, oh yea after u edit your xorg.conf.....u will need to log in and out of x(xtrl alt backspace will do) then see if its in there
<cossidhon> PupenoR: Okay, we'll do
<PupenoR> thank you.
<steveire> Hi. I have a trivial shell script with echo "sometext" >> somefile in it which I can execute from the command line, but when I click the file in konqueror, it does not execute. Any idea why? The script also has a shebang and is mode 777
<RawSewage> right-clic it
<RawSewage> properties
<PupenoR> steveire: tried a .sh extension ?
<RawSewage> theres a checkbox to make it executable
<steveire> it has one.
<PupenoR> RawSewage: mode 777 makes it executable.
<RawSewage> ok
<trappist> steveire: 777 is bad mkay
<steveire> trappist: It's a trivial example to demonstrate that this definitely doesn't work
<PupenoR> steveire: even then, konqueror may not run shell scripts because it could be used as a boby-trap.
<PupenoR> steveire: right click on it, click on the tool and see how that particular type of flag is being handled.
<steveire> There is no tool
<PupenoR> steveire: sorry, right-click, properties, and then on the little icon with a tool (I don't know how the tool is called in english).
<steveire> application preference order etc, Kate etc.
<PupenoR> steveire: maybe you can put there some application that instead of opening the file, runs it, like konsole -e (I am not sure if that's the right argument).
<steveire> Yeah, I'm gonna do that now. I don't think I want the -e, that would open a konsole window.
<PupenoR> steveire: if you put konsole whatever it'd open a konsole window, maybe you can put bash there ;)
<trappist> steveire: or make a shortcut to it, with the 'open in terminal' flag on it
<steveire> trappist: Where is the open in terminal flag?
<steveire> sorry. I see it
* trappist backspaces
<AAA1> Hi all, I'd like to learn a programming language that would be cross platform, like I hear C++ is. Any suggestions (I'm a newbie)
<fdoving> AAA1: python is a nice language.
<AAA1> It is easy to learn? I've never heard of it.
<AAA1> thanks fdoving
<AAA1> Can I use Anjuta to compile it?
<trappist> AAA1: you don't compile python, usually
<AAA1> oh,
<trappist> it's a scripting language
<AAA1> that might make things easier, and will my Python programs work on other OS's (for when I'm away from home)?
<trappist> like perl, ruby, etc.
<AAA1> like Javascript?
<AAA1> or vbs?
<trappist> yes
<AAA1> cool
<trappist> AAA1: you can do things in python that aren't cross-platform, but if you don't, then yeah, they should run anywhere (if you have a python interpreter installed)
<pussfeller> !firefox2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pussfeller> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Frederick> folks wich program can I use to set up the compression rate of a jpeg file?
<snowice> I have a problem playing flac files in amarok, it cuts of the last few seconds of every file. Problem is prob with the xine engine. Any fix for this?
<drarem> ack, what's the command again to configure and make to compile source code
<drarem> sudo ./configure  ?
<cloakable> drarem: Just ./configure
<fiyawerx> sudo would just have to be for the make install more than likely
<drarem> thanks, it checked the stuff and created a Makefile
<fiyawerx> nod, then you just type make
<Alzi2> Hey. Whenever I try to enable pseudo transparency in Konsole, only the colors change. It doesn't display any background image. I tried editing the schemes and whenever i tried turning on transparency and saving, the next moment i edit it it went off again. Anyone?
<drarem> thanks, i'll add that to my notes for next time
<Alzi2> Searched the forums, but couldn't get answers. I hope someone knows...
<trappist> Alzi2: I believe there's an open bug on that
<trappist> on launchpad
<Alzi2> Can you link me?
<bunsen> hi
<bunsen> where acn i find "all sources" sources.list tu kubuntu edgy ?
<bunsen> can
<mc__> bunsen: souch a thing wouldnt be a good idea
<mc__> bunsen: all addition sources are dangerous
<bunsen> mc__: what do you mean ?
<bunsen> mc__: so where can i finde good and safe sources.list example ?
<mc__> bunsen: it's not a good idea to add all 3rd party repos
<bunsen> mc__: ok
<mc__> bunsen: google for it
<Alzi2>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<bunsen> mc__: i tried to google it .. but i can't find anything
<mc__> bunsen: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Alzi2>  uncomment the universe section and add multiverse to them both.
<mc__> bunsen: just follow the link i gave you
<MrBallZ> hi, i have 3 packages in adept that won't upgrade, they say they are upgradable but if upgraded they'll break something else ... the packages are: build-essentials, dpkg-dev, g++  ... what should I do ?
<Alzi2> mc__: That one doesn't have Edgy...
<brainless_> I'm getting kind of scared here :/
<bunsen> mc__: theres list's for ubuntu only ?
<Alzi2> brainless_: Why?
<brainless_> I'm doing a large step ... deleting the Windows partitions...
<bunsen> mc__: to kubuntu edgy
<Xal2> I attempted to reinstall Grub, but I installed it on the wrong drive (an NTFS drive) and now it appears to be empty, and needs to be formated. I installed it to the partition rather than the MBR
<mc__> bunsen: what are you actualy trying to do?
<brainless_> after using kubuntu without any problems (well, without any problems worth mentioning) and without booting to Win, I hope I can do without...
<Alzi2> brainless_: Why without kubuntu?
<brainless_> without Windows
<bunsen> mc__: trying to find workins sources.list so i can upgrade ..
<mc__> bunsen: just replace all "dapper" in your sources.list with "edgy"
<Alzi2> brainless_: don't install it. You still need it at some point in your life.
<trappist> Alzi2: what, windows? why?
<mc__> bunsen: than do a sudo apt-get upgrade
<mc__> bunsen: i meant update
<mc__> bunsen: you should NOT upgrade with apt-get
<Alzi2> trappist: Just admit it, you need it at some point in your life if you need something you can only do in windows. Be it in vmware, or harddrive.
<brainless_> Alzi2: I'll try living the next year without a windows on this laptop and without doing anything on a Win-machine I couldn't do on my laptop - and then we'll talk again ;)
<trappist> Alzi2: I haven't used windows at all in years
<Alzi2> trappist: I still need it for some things..
<lai> how come everytime I open my package manager it say I can't make any changes?
<lai> I tryed restarting but I keep getting it, its like theres an open thread or something
<trappist> Alzi2: the closest I come is wine, which fills in all the gaps for me
<Alzi2> trappist: Well, being anti-windows is not good either. I have them both on my side =)
<brainless_> Alzi2: well, I'm not anti-Win anymore ... I just don't want to use it anymore. It should be possible to survive this, shouldn't it?
<Alzi2> [21:43]  <Chewy954> Alzi2, i know, im not a n00b, i had my own server b4 lolz <- Masterful. "I'm not a n00b lolz!" :D
<lai> can any one help me out
<Alzi2> brainless_: Nyah..... i don't want to use it either, but i'm forced to :P
<brainless_> sorry to hear that ... I'm not forced to :)
<trappist> Alzi2: I'm curious: for what?
<brainless_> not yet, that is :/
<brainless_> lai: is there some way to be more specific about your packet manager's behavior or just a "Can't make any changes"-message?
<Alzi2> trappist: Games..... some documents (although they are getting more and more supported), proper downloading support...
<lai> I can't make any changes
<lai> Thats it, I can search for packages but I can't apply any
<trappist> Alzi2: I can see games, but I'm happy to limit my gaming to what is available natively or via cedega.  I haven't found a document yet that I can't at least deal with in wine.  downloading support?
<Alzi2> trappist: I'm not a WINE/Cedega(non-free) wizard (I wish there was WHISKY! :D, and I need my fun...
<brainless_> lai: you've typed in your password?
<trappist> Alzi2: I can dig that, but that doesn't quite qualify as 'forced' :)
<lai> yea
<Alzi2> trappist: Some friends want me to play some games :P
<lai> It loads and everything, but right before it gets to the main screen it says "can't make any changes" , make sure that something else isn't using adept but I restarted to make sure nothing was using it
<brainless_> I feared so ... maybe reconfiguring your packet manager helps? Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure adept"
<MrBallZ> I have 3 packages in adept that won't upgrade, they say they are upgradable but if upgraded they'll break something else ... the packages are: build-essentials, dpkg-dev, g++  ... what should I do ?
<lai> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.<---the message I get
<Alzi2> brainless_: I didn't know you could reconfigure package managers? neat :P
<pelle_> hey guys!  I need help!  how do I format my Windows partition and add that memory to my Linux partition?
<brainless_> you can try to ;)
<Bubba_Gump> is the lyrc server down?
<brainless_> pelle_ are you sure you know what you're going to do?
<pelle_> yes, I wanna get rid of Windows
<pelle_> cause I neveru se it
<pelle_> never use it*
<pelle_> I asked earlier but the guy didnt ansver
<pelle_> it had something to do with Krusader or whatever
<B-Minus> I have a dual boot system, i installed kubuntu with 20 GB space, windows got the other 80 GB, now i want to give linux 40 G more, is that still possible ??
<brainless_> to make it an ext3-partition, use "mke2fs -j /dev/hdx*"; to check that partition for errors, add a -c behind the -j (and to do real hard error detection, use "-c -c" and go for some camping...
<carlos_> Does anyone know how to acess a digital camera on Kubuntu? I have a Kodak CD43.
<brainless_> Alzi2: it seems like I am able to reconfigure my adept, at least dpkg-reconfigure adept doesn't give an error message for me...
<pelle_> kthx
<lai> dpkg --configure -a <--- this command it fixed unexpectdly
<brainless_> pelle_: no problem, just don't come asking how to get the partition back...
<pelle_> but do does it know wich partition to format?
<lai> I know what happend I had an update that could never finish
<pelle_> the partition is called dev/sda1
<brainless_> lai: can you tell if it's known that this update may never finish? if not, it might be worth a bug report...
<jason> pelle_, use the command sudo fdisk -l and it will show you which partitions are on your system
<pelle_> so do I go: sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sda1/hdx
<brainless_> pelle_: is it an SATA-hdd?
<carlos_> Does anyone know how to acess a digital camera on Kubuntu? I have a Kodak CD43.
<pelle_> SATA 2
<jason> if you had a pre-existing windows installation before you installed ubuntu, your windows partition will more than likely be hda1
<danny500> um I have an extremly bad problem.
<danny500> I think some one is hacking me
<danny500> and my firestarter won't work properly
<Furesho> i just installed superkaramba via adept and i just installed the tuxbar theme from kde-look.org following the instrucs to a tee. problem is, i don't see not dock bar on my desktop like i should and google isn't helpin much. any clues?
<danny500> what does that do?
<pelle_> brainless:  /dev/sda1 is what I wanna format and add to my /dev/sda3
<brainless_> pelle_: ok, I just expected a hardware setup you obviously don't have ... just use "/dev/sda1" (IF sda1 is your windows' partition), "/dev/hdx*" has two variables in it, x and * (with x being the hard drive we're talking about and * the partition number)
<pelle_> how do I figure out the x?
<danny500> Furesho> what does superkaramba do?
<brainless_> pelle_: I am not able to tell you how to add sda1 to sda3 (I've never merged partitions in Linux) but you could just assign a mount point to sda1 and use it...
<danny500> never mind
<pelle_> brainless:  and how can I do that?
<lenscape> !picasa
<ubotu> Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<pelle_> brainless:  and I dont know which harddrive it is
<brainless_> pelle_: hda: First hard drive on the first IDE controller, hdb: second hard drive on the first controller, hdc: first hard drive on the second controller, hdd: second hard drive on the second controller...
<pelle_> oic
<BluesKaj> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<cloakable> !karamba
<pelle_> sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sda/hda1
<pelle_> is that right?
<brainless_> nope
<brainless_> "sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sda1" will probably work for you
<cloakable> !Samba
<cloakable> :(
<pelle_> alot of stuff going on now with the Terminal :S
<brainless_> to assign a mount point to sda1, go into the K Menu -> System Settings -> Disk&Filesystems and enjoy the graphical interface or edit the fstab
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<pelle_> thank you
<brainless_> thank me when it all works out ;)
<BluesKaj> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<brainless_> hmm ... the mtab lists everything that is mounted, fstab lists everything that can be mounted, doesn't it?
<pelle_> brainless:  ok haha
<brainless_> ok, my kubuntu is down for a reboot ... if it all worked out, I'll be back with an encrypted /home...
<danny500> if this is your info speak now, c-68-32-68-55.hsd1.ga.comcast.net if no one answers me I'm going to be erasing this guy hard drive!
<danny500> ip address is 68.32.68.55
<danny500> anybody?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o trappist]  by ChanServ
<brainless_> doesn't sound like me...
<danny500> ok
* danny500 was kicked off #kubuntu by trappist (unacceptable behavior)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o trappist]  by trappist
<brainless_> are you sure the system on that IP address does not equal 127.0.0.1?
<danny500> um, why did I get kicked? I'm just asking a question cause somebody is hacking me.
<trappist> danny500: you don't threaten to do something destructive to a remote machine, even if you think you're being hacked.
<danny500> I'm not
<fiyawerx> danny500: you didnt ask a question, you 'threatened to erase someones hard drive' and if you were that competant and able, chances are you wouldn't be getting 'hacked'
<danny500> was that an actuall remote machine?
<fiyawerx> and would already have known the answer to your original question
<trappist> danny500: did you think it was your machine?
<danny500> I did that so if anyone in this is the one doing it would stop, sorry.
<trappist> danny500: for future reference, don't.
<danny500> ok
<strlng> I'm trying to remove a package and it's erroring out, is there some way to flush or force remove a package with apt?
<hyper_ch> hiya trappist
<hyper_ch> hello abbatoir
<BluesKaj> yeah there is , strlng, but you may end up with broken pkgs
<strlng> BluesKaj: It's a package with no dependencies installed so I'm not too worried.
<danny500> strlng< look up the program and erase everthing that is related to it.
<BluesKaj> ok
<strlng> danny500: and then my package db is still screwed up
<ramo1> hi all, im having some problems with getting a phpmyadmin install on ubuntu 6.10 I can not seem to get the apt get. Im new to ubuntu so anything will help I guess....
<strlng> BluesKaj: Would you be able to tell me how to force a package removal?
<BluesKaj> string , sudo dpkg --force- remove-"filename "
<lenscape> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<lenscape> I do like this little bot
<BluesKaj> Google Earth has problems with some ATI cards in Edgy
<lenscape> Nvidia innit :-)
<eilker> !varrun > eilker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about varrun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jakub_> hi all
<jakub_> i was running a program in screen on computer A in which i ssh'd to computer B
<jakub_> so i background process P and then the screen on computer A is abrupted by a restart
<jakub_> so now i have a tty-less process running
<jakub_> how do i get the process running foregrounded on computer B again?
<bryan_> can someone tell me how in konquerer i can see all the top level folders?  in breezy and dapper i would use the navigation panel and select the root folder tab.  but in edgy it only shows my home and media folders
<hanso> hey. when I watch videos in fullscreen I get horisontal stripes in movement. what can be wrong?
<LordOllie> has anyone got any version of MSN messenger to install?
<hyper_ch> aMSN
<hanso> bryan: go to "view" and "view hidden files"
<LordOllie> hyper_ch: tried it but it is still lacking features
<jakub_> i don't want to kill the process, but i want to make sure i see the output of it
<jakub_> how would i do that? i basically want control over the process again
<wildchild> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<bryan_> hanso: thanks, that showed all the folders on the right side, but not the left like it used to.  also, why are these folders considered hidden? they don't start with a dot?
<fiyawerx> jakub_: the screen was running on the machine that rebooted?
<jakub_> fiyawerx: correct (for our purposes, let's call it computer A)
<LordOllie> can anyone help me with installing MSN? or is it impossible?
<hanso> bryan: that I don't know. and I don't know how to get them to show on the left side
<fiyawerx> jakub_: hm, maybe you should have run the process under screen on computer B :)
<fiyawerx> good question tho
<bryan_> hanso: ok, not showing on the left isn't such a big issue.  but i don't like that i now have to show hidden files no view non-hidden folders
<Permafr0st> hallo welt
<hanso> bryan: ask again and see if there are other who know a solution
<otaku-san> how do you change the background of konqueror?
<bryan_> can someone tell me how in konquerer i can see all the top level folders?  in breezy and dapper i would use the navigation panel and select the root folder tab.  but in edgy it only shows my home and media folders.  if i show hidden files, i can view all the folders and files on the right, but they are not hidden and i shoudn't have to do this.  breezy and dapper worked as expected.
<Permafr0st> root folders to be shown by clicking one of the left tabs !?  (i use Dappy)
<suds> hi, got a strange problem with my kubuntu..on booting, unless i press ctrl-alt-f7, the x windows doesnt start! absolutely nothing in log files...anyone else come across this strangeness?
<Permafr0st> oups
<suds> btw, i'm using edgy eft
<bryan_> Permafr0st: if you press F9 to display the navigation panel then select root folder, you will see al your folders in dapper
<LordOllie> has anyone here installed a Java IDE?
<bryan_> in edgy you only see home and media folders
<Permafr0st> Dapper was recommendet to me - stable - for the beginners
<Permafr0st> bryan yeh i know thanx. thought it could be a solution to you..
<Permafr0st> oh i'm afraid i have to deal with the JRE one day, unless im not able to launch my DVD apps..
<Permafr0st> DVB sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> LordOllie: try Eclipse
<Admiral_Chicago> i installed it once on Ubuntu
<bryan_> it's just frustrating that's all because that as always been my primary way to navigate the system and now it's gone
<crusty> hallo......my webcam SN0C105 is not working on kubuntu...any help??? thanks
<bryan_> it's ok... i'll ask in a few hours, may a different group of people will be here, thanks Perm and hanso
<Martijn81> quick question, does every unix system has a file /etc/network/interfaces?
<Admiral_Chicago> bryan_: it's in /.hidden
<Martijn81> the systems which run kde that is
<Admiral_Chicago> everything is still accessible, but you have to search for it, it's kind of a ne feature but I don't like it
<Permafr0st> ah ein Deutscher :) hallo Smooph
<Smooph> hi
<bryan_> admiral: thanks.. i see it... so i just have to rename this file away??  i'm new to linux, coming from windows and navigating from the navigation panel felt natural in breezy and dapper.  i don't see why they would hide this feature.  i like to seeing everything and use the "edit as root" feature
<sungam> hi
<easytiger> hey... i'm following the instructions http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Installation_HowTo#Distribution_Packages but the package list is apparently wrong
<easytiger> how do i get latest amarok?
<Admiral_Chicago> bryan_: the idea is that those are your root files, if you need to edit them, you wouldn't do it in konqueror
<Admiral_Chicago> easytiger: let me get you a link
<Permafr0st> yet another question: anyone successfully installed Klear DVB app. ?
<easytiger> Admiral_Chicago: : thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.4.php
<bryan_> Admiral: thanks... i renamed the file away it works as expected.  but i do edit root files in konquerer via the "edit as root" option :)
<Admiral_Chicago> bryan_: if you know the location, you can do a kdesu kate /location
<Admiral_Chicago> anyways i'll bbl
<easytiger> Admiral_Chicago: when i run apt-geet update after adding those sources it gives an md5sum error
<bryan_> Admiral:  yes i know what you are getting at and i do that.  but i usually browse to the file then edit.  just a windows habit...
<Admiral_Chicago> easytiger: do you have riddell's key?
<easytiger> i added it yea.. i'll try adding it again
<Admiral_Chicago> easytiger: what line did you use?
<BluesKaj> hmm.. ./make  isn't working  ...sometimes ./config works and sometimes it doesn't ...it worked this time  , but now ./make isn't .. WTH ?
<Permafr0st> Blues  as plain user or with "sudo" ?
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj: what does the INSTALL file tell you?
<eukaryote> Anyone know how to turn off kasbar? It doesn't seem to have a 'close' capability. What am I missing?
<easytiger> Admiral_Chicago: line
<easytiger> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Permafr0st: ./configure && make && sudo make install is the chain, sudo shouldn't matter
<Admiral_Chicago> easytiger: what line did you add to your sources.list
<Permafr0st> Admiral  tnx i will try (have the same prob as BluesKaJ)   .. but bash: "  ./configure: No such file or directory  "
<easytiger> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-144 edgy main
<Admiral_Chicago> Permafr0st: what does ls say?
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe try a pwd to make sure your in the right dir
<Admiral_Chicago> easytiger: hold on a suc
<BluesKaj> Admiral_Chicago, no such file or directory
<Admiral_Chicago> sec*
<Permafr0st> the bash is at /home/pino/klear-0.6.0
<Admiral_Chicago> easytiger: btw, are you on dapper?
<Admiral_Chicago> okay give me a sec
<Permafr0st> k
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste > Permafr0st
<Admiral_Chicago> paste the ls output of the dir
<Kr4t05> Question. I just transfered my install to a new hard drive, and now I have some permission problems. What can I do to set perms to default?
<Kr4t05> I'm using the LiveCD right now.
<Permafr0st> Admiral_Chicago:  oups ok, im new to this bot functin
<Permafr0st> function
<ubuntu__> hey i have a question, can kubuntu be installed on an external hard drive via firewire?
<afm\colossus> installed of course
<Admiral_Chicago> just open the link, and enter the ls output and hit enter. then post it to me
<afm\colossus> if your system is able to boot from ieee1394
<afm\colossus> that's more of a question
<Admiral_Chicago> the link after you submitt it to the page thaht is
<ubuntu__> well i am on a mac, so if i install it, and reboot while holding down the option key, then it whould work right??
<Permafr0st> ooh cool
<Permafr0st> Admiral   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34847/
<Kr4t05> How would I set the file permissions for my entire system to the default?
<afm\colossus> by reinstalling ;)
<Kr4t05> afm\colossus: Not my first choice... But, I suppose I may as well...
<Admiral_Chicago> Permafr0st: what does the INSTALL.README.FIRST file say?
<Admiral_Chicago> open it. "nano INSTALL.README.FIRST"
<Frederick> folks wich program can I use to browse newsgroups in kde?
<Permafr0st> Admiral_Chicago:     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34848/
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get install scons
<Frederick> Admiral_Chicago: for me?
<Admiral_Chicago> no to Permafr0st
<Frederick> k
<Admiral_Chicago> Frederick: what do yoe mean newsgroups/
<Permafr0st> Admiral_Chicago:   tnx i ll try now
<Admiral_Chicago> Permafr0st: then ./build.sh
<Permafr0st> Admiral_Chicago:  scons successful tnx.  but he misses qt:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34849/
<henk> hi I seach a Driver for a Canon MP130
<Admiral_Chicago> Permafr0st: look for qt-headers, same for libxine and kde
<Admiral_Chicago> apt-cache search qt headers
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm going to bbl, PM me if you wish Permafr0st
<sungam> Frederick, Think Thunderbird has built in usenet news reader. There's KNews and PAN too, but I haven't used them
<Permafr0st> Admiral_Chicago:  tnx.  im not registered it will block my pm
<Admiral_Chicago> Permafr0st: email me
<henk> help please
<Admiral_Chicago> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<henk> i seach a driver for a Canon mp130 printer
<afm\colossus> www.linuxprinting.org
<Permafr0st> !qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<Permafr0st> Admiral_Chicago: freddy@st074039212101.monm.edu  is your addy?
<Admiral_Chicago> no i PMed you
<Permafr0st> Admiral_Chicago:  k, tnx so far very much :)
<bLaZeD> is there a way to tell if a program is trying to axx the internet...and if so on what port(s)....long story short i have a few programs that use some weird port...and i need to open it in my firewall....
<afm\colossus> man netstat
<bLaZeD> well if the firewall is blocking it...will netstat still show it trying to connect?
<afm\colossus> netstat can only show established connections
<fiyawerx> if the firewall is blocking it, can't you check the firewall program or its logs?
<lalo> hello all
<afm\colossus> there's the LOG target for packets caught by netfilter
<lalo> can someone help me about getting the free space of my disk on kubuntu?
<afm\colossus> df -h
<lalo> i mean...i have kubuntu on a partition...i would like to know the free space of the kubuntu partition
<BluesKaj> well, i don't understand the inconsistencies with ./configure , make, make instakk commands ...must be that the pkges are lacking some required components
<BluesKaj> install
<bLaZeD> afm\colossus, im a litle confused...is it possible to lets say open programA and tell what ports its trying to axx the inet with>
<fiyawerx> BluesKaj: those commands are (usually) fairly consistant with telling you what you're missing when they fail
<melecio_> question. I'm on Kubuntu Edgy and i have a HD of 160 GB wich i have partitioned for Windows XP and Linux... so, every time i log on with Kubuntu i have to mount a partition i wich i keep my files but, kubuntu doesn't seem to save this config, everytime i restart de PC i have to mount the partition... i was told that i had to edit /etc/fstab, help?
<sungam> lalo, afm\colossus already answered you. Do 'df -h' in a terminal :)
<lalo> thanks a lot afm
<afm\colossus> bLaZeD: well, that's exactly what netstat does
<afm\colossus> you're welcome, lalo :)
<lalo> THANKS a LOT YOU ALL GUYS
<lalo> KUBUNTU ROCKS
<eukaryote> Frederick: knode seems quite a please
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Frederick> eukaryote: yup
<bLaZeD> well how with it....didnt u just say that netstat can only show connections established
<afm\colossus> yeah well, outbound connections too ;)
<eukaryote> Frederick: knode seems quite pleasant; not used it myself, just looked at it
<BluesKaj> fiyawerx, like nor directory ?
<melecio_> no one?
<icheyne> anyone know of a good photo editor. I'm not keen on Krita or the Gimp
<bLaZeD> ah
<icheyne> ?
<afm\colossus> there are virtually no alternatives
<icheyne> :(
<LjL> there's some non-free alternatives. Pixel32 for instance
<afm\colossus> yuck.
<icheyne> yeah I've heard of it.
<rockprincess> evening all! does anyone know how to configure java on kubuntu?
<LjL> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<icheyne> afm\colossus:why yuck? non-free or rubbish or both?
<afm\colossus> non-free
<icheyne> ok thx
<afm\colossus> as long as there are viable alternatives
<afm\colossus> there's no need to go proprietary
<rockprincess> LJL: i've done that....but i can't figure out how to set the classpath and the path :(
<icheyne> yeah, but for me gimp and krita aren't too viable :(
<icheyne> I'm trying to run Photofiltre over wine now
<afm\colossus> for me, both of them are ;)
<icheyne> it's my favourite in Windows
<icheyne> hey it seems to work!
<icheyne> :D
<BluesKaj> icheyne, any lil utility for redeye removal ...my sony dhc-50 prog doesn't install in linux
<LjL> rockprincess: what are you trying to configure java for? web browsing of java sites, or something else?
<sungam> melecio_, yes. Edit /etc/fstab. Syntax varies a bit depending on what kind of file system and such. There's a howto at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<icheyne> it's easier than the others. Like I said earlier - Picasa is good too
<rockprincess> LjL: no i need to write a program in java, and i always get errors and i assume it's due to the false path....
<Pupeno> Any recomendation of P2P programs for Kubuntu ? Other than ktorrent, I am looking for a traditional P2P protocol... if it includes/is Gnutella, better.
<melecio_> sungam: thanks a lot.. i'll give it a shot
<afm\colossus> mldonkey
<afm\colossus> @ Pupeno
<icheyne> !p2p | Pupeno
<ubotu> Pupeno: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<cloakable> !guarddog
<ubotu> guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 476 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<LjL> BluesKaj: digiKam inclues that AFAIK
<BluesKaj> ok LjL, thx ...I'll check it out  :)
<sungam> melecio_, be careful with it, though. Make sure you take a backup before you try anyhting you're not sure about :)
<rockprincess> LjL: also i would need to set the correct CLASSPATH to the Java Media Framework (JMF)
<rockprincess> LjL: but again I don't know how...
<eukaryote> I tried kasbar but don't like it. How do I get rid of it?
<icheyne> BluesKaj: I just tried Dijicam. It does a very nice job of red eye reduction. very sweet indeed
<icheyne> out goes picasa!
<MidMark> hi
<MidMark> I've installed mysql, but there is no init script installed...
<MidMark> how can I start it?
<afm\colossus> what did you install?
<afm\colossus> mysql-server-5.0?
<MidMark> yes
<afm\colossus> there is an init-script for sure
<afm\colossus> i happened to edit it today ;)
<MidMark> emm ok sorry
<MidMark> I've only the client :)
<afm\colossus> ;)
<MidMark> I've installed wordpress and thought it have installed also the server
<MidMark> but seems not
<sungam> melecio,  how did it go?
<nickv111> I just reinstalled Kubuntu yesterday, and the CD recognized my sound card as an ATI SB card. However, now that I've rebooted and such a few times, it's now (incorrectly) recognized as a ALC883. When it was recognized as an ATI SB card, it worked really well, but now, though the sound works, I don't have nearly as many options in kmix, and a lot of things don't work right
<nickv111> How do I prevent it from labeling it as an ALC883?
<kgx> hi. how can start konsole with 2 tabs with 2 session types?
<MidMark> kgx: start them and save as default
<alm_> hello everybody
<alm_> can anybody tell me which version of alsa is in edgy
<afm\colossus> colo@spareparts:~$ cat /proc/asound/version
<afm\colossus> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.12rc1 (Thu Jun 22 13:55:50 2006 UTC).
<kgx> MidMark: hmm..good idea. cheers
<melecio> sungam: it worked! thanks a lot!
<alm_> afm> thanks..but can I update it to 1.0.13
<yiannis> geia
<alm_> because i cannot hear sound from my laptop speaker,only can hear it from headphone..will upgrade solve this issue
<ubunt> DE or EN?
<fiyawerx> alm_: can always try a live boot to see if it does
<ubunt> Anybody out there?
<ubunt> ups.
<fiyawerx> hi ubunt: lots of people usually check in often but not watch constantly
<ubunt> short question. Can I install "original" debian packages on ubuntu? For example I would like to run RKWard but the version is 0.3.6 and the current is 0.4.1.
<mc__> ubunt: you can but its not guaranted to work
<ubunt> mc__:how does it come that the packages is to outdated? Do you know. I use to run Kanotix (which is Debian/Sid).
<mc__> ubunt: ubuntu is based on a freezed version of debian testing
#kubuntu 2006-11-30
<ubunt> mc__: I see and there is no way around. So by installing this package I could breake the system. To bad.
<mc__> ubunt: no,not really the system
<mc__> ubunt: ust the package could fail
<ubunt> mc__: and this could be fixed by dpkg --purge I guess
<mc__> ubunt: exactly
<ubunt> mc__: did you ever test another Debian like system?
<mc__> ubunt: of course,i used pure debian a long time
<mc__> ubunt: and i still use debian stable as my server
<MidMark> someone uses mysql graphical admin?
<MidMark> it's totally buggy
<mc__> MidMark: learn sql
<mc__> MidMark: or try phpMyAdmin
<mc__> MidMark: it's used to be quite stable
<MidMark> downloading...
<MidMark> thanx
<MidMark> the mysqladmin crashed 5 times and freezed twice
<MidMark> unusable
<ubun> sorry I did something wrong. I was ubunt before
<stani> join #ubuntu-motu
<stani> join #motu-ubuntu
<cloakable> Does anyone know how to enable zeroconf in the firewall?
<nickv111> Grr. What is the module I need to load to recognize an ATI SB card?
<nickv111> It's in my laptop
<cloakable> !mdns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cloakable> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<LjL> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cloakable> !LiL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LiL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cloakable> !LjL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LjL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> cloakable, i'm not kidding - you're just not supposed to play around with the bots. if you're searching for a factoid, look at the usage info above, and use a private query with the bot
<cloakable> LjL: Fair enough.
<poningru> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<animimotus> hi
<remy> hi everyone
<animimotus> I want make some caracter who are not on my keyboard, what's the name of the application I must have ?
<humbolt> in software sources you can choose "proposed updates". what is that for? I know what security updates and backports are, but what is "proposed updates" meant for?
<Malician> I just managed to get kubuntu installed, and it seems quite bare-bones - there're no icons on the desktop, links to hard drives or devices, etc
<Malician> did I mess up somehow?
<SUNGAM> Malician, do you have the taskbar and the menu?
<Malician> yeah..
<SUNGAM> think that's pretty much it :)
<SUNGAM> open Konqueror to see your folders
<Malician> ahhh, I see - you can get to that stuff off the menu
<SUNGAM> Malician,  yup. Think you can drag and drop stuff onto the desktop if you want, too
<Malician> huh, the dragging doesn't seem to be working
<Telroth_Plushie|> Malician,
<otaku-san> Does anyone know where konquerors style sheet is?  I'm trying to put a background I made on it....but it isn't working
<afm\colossus> Malician: navigate to media:/ in konqueror
<Telroth_Plushie|> do you have an icon on your taskbar that pops up "System menu" when you hover your cursor over it?
<otaku-san> and I'm hoping that looking at konquerors style sheet may give me a clue
<Malician> yeah, I get it - I can drag out of konqueror
<Telroth_Plushie|> Malician,
<Telroth_Plushie|> there's also a taskbar item that has a menu that has the equivilents of "my documents", "my computer", and "my network places" in it
<Telroth_Plushie|> i use that because it uses up less space on my desktop
<Telroth_Plushie|> but still provides quick access
<Malician> i'm trying to figure how to drag it onto the desktop
<SUNGAM> Telroth_Plushie|: thanks for the help last night, btw. Never figured out what was wrong, but once I'd created a new user I could log back in with the the original one :)
<Malician> does kubuntu automatically recognize both processor cores?
<wildchild> is there any utillity to show what proccesor I have, graphic card, mother board, like aida32 for windows
<SUNGAM> Malician: are you on 6.10 or 6.06?
<Malician> 6.190
<Malician> *6.10
<Telroth_Plushie|> Malician,
<SUNGAM> Malician: then it should. At least it did for me (dual core intel)
<Telroth_Plushie|> right click -> new -> link to url
<Telroth_Plushie|> filename = "My Computer", url = "file:///media"
<Telroth_Plushie|> click ok
<Telroth_Plushie|> right click on the new icon on the desktop, select properties
<Telroth_Plushie|> click on the icon in the upper left hand corner
<Telroth_Plushie|> choose the icon you like
<Malician> huh, that's funny - evidentally my hard drive isn't in the media folder
<Telroth_Plushie|> you sure?
<Telroth_Plushie|> what's in /media ?
<Malician> cdrom0 and sata
<Malician> which is another hard drive that i mounted
<Malician> not the one i'm running on
<Telroth_Plushie|> oh
<Telroth_Plushie|> the harddrive you're running on is mounted at /
<SUNGAM> Malician: the one you're running on is most likely root
<SUNGAM> what he said :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> what is the equivilent of the "C:\" drive is always located at /
<Telroth_Plushie|> (with very, very rare exceptions)
<Malician> I upgraded my motherboard
<Malician> and it effectively killed both my win XP and my SuSE installations
<Malician> and I figured that was a good time to move to ubuntu
<SUNGAM> :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> welcome to kubuntu then :P
<Malician> i dunno much about ubuntu, but in my experience the big distros have the most developers, and if i ever want to do something all the guides are for ubuntu
<Malician> xp
<Telroth_Plushie|> yup
<Telroth_Plushie|> they are also the only distro i've used so far that has java prepackaged
<Malician> i dislike the lack of apt
<Malician> at least, i can't find it
<Telroth_Plushie|> ubuntu has apt
<Telroth_Plushie|> i use it all the time
<Malician> bash: apt: command not found
<SUNGAM> Malician: ubuntuguide.org and ubuntuforums.org are invaluable :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> "sudo apt-get install myWonderfulProgram"
<Telroth_Plushie|> aptitude is also installed by default iirc
<Malician> AHHHHHH
<SUNGAM> or adept in KDE
<Malician> you have to use apt-get
<Telroth_Plushie|> ubuntu is based off of debian
<Telroth_Plushie|> debian uses apt
<Malician> yeah
<Telroth_Plushie|> apt-get for packages
<Telroth_Plushie|> apt-source for sources that get built
<Malician> i ran a super suse distro that came with apt, 700 meg install cd
<toc> hi
<Telroth_Plushie|> apt-cache for browsing the package lists
<toc> is kubuntu a live distro?
<Malician> does debian use smart?
<Telroth_Plushie|> yes.
<Malician> and/or do you guys use that?
<SUNGAM> toc: yes, it has a live CD
<Telroth_Plushie|> Malician, never heard of that
<LjL> !smartpm
<toc> yes to me, Telroth_Plushie|?
<ubotu> smartpm: An alternative package manager that works with dpkg/rpm. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.42-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 41 kB, installed size 328 kB
<Telroth_Plushie|> toc, yes
<Malician> i dislike smart because it's horrendously slow
<toc> ok, ty
<Telroth_Plushie|> the kubuntu install disk is a live cd
<toc> see you all
<toc> :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> there's an icon on the desktop to install it
<Malician> but it's kinda the only option because it doesn't have the dependency problems apt has
<Telroth_Plushie|> just double click
<toc> ty for helping
<toc> ;)
<Malician> smart will downgrade programs and such, which apt can't do
<Telroth_Plushie|> Malician, i haven't encountered dependency problems
<Malician> maybe debian's smoother then suse
<Telroth_Plushie|> aptitude is supposedly better than apt-get at dependency
<SUNGAM> supposedly Aptitude is very good with dependencies, if you ever experience any problems with apt-get
<SUNGAM> bah... you'r etoo fast :)
<SUNGAM> *you're
<rag> please how to apt list translations?
<Malician> mm.  *thinks* so I need.. to somehow find a way to fit 90 gigs of data on two 30 gig drives
<Telroth_Plushie|> adept is a graphical frontend to apt-get or aptitude (not sure which), but it's horribly slow
<Malician> at which point I can reinstall linux on the big drive, my data saved
<Telroth_Plushie|> Malician, tar.gz?
<Malician> and then installl windows on the two small drives
<Telroth_Plushie|> .rar?
<Telroth_Plushie|> bzip2 is probably the best compression
<Malician> you can't compress compressed music / movies
<Malician> xp
<Telroth_Plushie|> Malician, try it, never know what bzip2 can do
<Telroth_Plushie|> use ark
<Telroth_Plushie|> and tell it to create a bzip2 archive
<Malician> granted, some of it's stuff i ripped from my dvd collection - i can just rerip that
<Malician> later
<Malician> are there any major disadvantages / advantages between suse and kubuntu?
<Malician> other then the ballooning ubuntu community being helpful?
<afm\colossus> well, it's rpm vs. dpkg
<afm\colossus> -> dpkg wins
<afm\colossus> FATALITY!
<Malician> *chuckles*
<Malician> any reason?
<afm\colossus> the various ubuntu flavours are really nicely crafted
<afm\colossus> and not overloaded with software by default
<afm\colossus> esp. not redundant applications
<BluesKaj> And no Yast ! :)
<Kr4t05> Malician: Ubuntu doesn't have a contract with Microsoft!
<Kr4t05> Unlike Novell. >>
<Malician> that falls under "ballooning ubuntu community" =p
<SUNGAM> :)
<cloakable> :)
<Malician> novell is like a dog that chewed up your slippers
<Malician> they still love you and they want you back
<Malician> but they just dont get what they did wrong
<Malician> and never really will
<SUNGAM> hehe
<BluesKaj> suse sucks ...I tried several distros ...never did feel the need to keep using a broken OS
<Malician> the install disc i used came with apt, a fully functional desktop, along with mp3 and dvd support
<Malician> which is why i liked it
<Malician> but it's not being updated anymore =/
<SUNGAM> I wish IBM would make a Debian/Ubuntu version of it's Thinkvantage tools. Then I wouldn't have to think about trying SuSe :)
<afm\colossus> as long as there's ibm_acpi
<afm\colossus> i could not care less about that "Access IBM/Lenovo"-bullshit
<BluesKaj> gawd help you sungam, ...don't even think about it
<Malician> HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
<Malician> i just copied over my firefox and swiftfox folders
<Malician> from the broken suse install
<Malician> and they WROK
<Malician> *work
<sungam> afm\colossus: I want my Client Security hardware to work :)
<Malician> installed firefox via apt
<Malician> and it runs with all my old settings
<Malician> that's awesome
<afm\colossus> Malician: well, that's pretty much always the case with a GNU system
<afm\colossus> or a UNIX
<Malician> .. the adobe flash 9 plugin still works
<afm\colossus> ~ rocks
<Malician> since the plugin folder is under .mozilla
<Malician> that simply rocks beyond belief
<sorush20> ktorrent keeps crashing and freezing my computer. what can I do ?
<afm\colossus> check your hardware, ktorrent runs perfectly fine on all my desktop machines
<BluesKaj> use azureus , ktorrent is unstable in edgy
<sungam> afm\colossus: Do you have a Thinkpad with HDAPS?
<afm\colossus> http://www.wygodnezakupy.pl/images/Casio-WVA-430TDE-1A2VER.jpg - what do you think of that watch? neat or not?
<afm\colossus> sungam: nope, a T40
<afm\colossus> but i'm gonna get a X60s with a core 2 duo as soon as they're available
<devinus> what's a good KDE Gnutella file-sharer that's not Java based? :-(
<afm\colossus> (if ever ;))
<sungam> afm\colossus: ah... can't get the queue freeze patches to work, unfortunately. So I can use the HDAPS as a smackpad, but no actualy harddrive protection :)
<sungam> not to mention the theft-alarm... equally useful
<devinus> anybody know of a p2p client that's for KDE?
<Malician> yes
<Malician> bittorrent
<Malician> there's gotta be at least one kde bittorrent client
<Malician> ktorrent, actually
<devinus> oh i mean gnutella
<devinus> like FrostWire
<devinus> but...erm
<devinus> not Java
<devinus> QT based perhaps?
<ubuntu_> hello
<Admiral_Chicago> what sound driver should i use for flash sound to work?
<sungam> Admiral_Chicago: in Firefox?
<Admiral_Chicago> sungam: yes
<sungam> Admiral_Chicago: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303028
<Admiral_Chicago> sungam: beta 9?
<sungam> Admiral_Chicago:  worked for me.
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i'll give it a shot
<sungam> Admiral_Chicago:  although I couldn't find the /etc/firefox/firefoxrc file
<mooreand13213> i need help installing the nvidia driver. i can go through the tutorial just fine, but i can't even boot into kubuntu at all. anyone patient enough to help a total newb?
<sungam> Admiral_Chicago:  still worked, though :)
<laalitha_> how do I add a open terminal to right click menu
<Malician> got a problem
<Admiral_Chicago> sungam: i don't think that worked
<Malician> ubuntu
<Malician> loses my network settings every time it reboots
<Malician> or at least
<Malician> it disables the interface
<sungam> Admiral_Chicago: did you try running it 'aoss firefox'?
<ubuntu_> hi all, Im trying out kubuntu, where do I get dvdcss package?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> brb let me try it again
<Admiral_Chicago> !restricted > ubuntu_
<sungam> Admiral_Chicago: if that doesn't work, then I dont' know. it worked first time around for me.
<sungam> mooreand13213: I'm sorry, I don't know. Never had any serious issues when installing the Nvidia beta drivers
<sungam> mooreand13213: how far into the boot process do you get?
<mooreand13213> i try to pick to boot into safe graphics mode, but i just get colored lines
<sungam> mooreand13213: then I don't know. Thought it may be because of a misconfigured xorg.conf, but I've always been able to boot into safe-mode when it's been messed up
<mooreand13213> its not even installed though, im just trying to boot the live cd
<sungam> oh
<Admiral_Chicago> ah Alsa can't find my card correctly
<BluesKaj> and Can't install jack properly
<sungam> Admiral_Chicago:  that would explain it I guess :)
<Admiral_Chicago> OSS works fine as a sound engine :\
<sungam> mooreand13213: hopefully someone more knowledgeable than me will come along :)
<mooreand13213> its weird, cuz i had ubuntu on here before and i never had trouble booting ot safe graphics mode
<Admiral_Chicago> crimsun: got time to help me with my Alsa?
<mooreand13213> thanx for trying
<BluesKaj> been trying off and on for 2 days to install Jackeq ...it won't go!
<sungam> mooreand13213: if you think it's something that will go away once it's installed you could always try to install it from text mode on the alternative cd
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get install jackeq?
<BluesKaj> no kidding
<Admiral_Chicago> that doesn't work?
<mooreand13213> i guess ill give it a shot
<BluesKaj> nope Admiral_Chicago, ...it fails on launch ...it's a buggy version in the repos
<sungam> Admiral_Chicago: out of curiosity. How do you see how alsa has detected your card correctly? from the listing in the 'alsamixer' gui?
<jon_> is there a channel for audacity?
<Admiral_Chicago> sungam: when i ran it as aossfirefox in terminal, alsa gave some output errors
<Admiral_Chicago> #audacity
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe
<sungam> Admiral_Chicago: ah, ok :)
<Admiral_Chicago> sungam: do you get any errors+
<jon_> how do i get libmp3lame.so?
<Admiral_Chicago> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> "sudo apt-get install lame" i think
<sungam> sungam: npe
<sungam> bah
<sungam> *Admiral_Chicago: nope
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, i'll fix it later
<jon_> i already have lame installed
<jon_> but im trying to save something in audacity as an mp3
<Goofy_OS2> All, I new to Kubuntu/Linux. I've a Ati radeon X1300. My grahics are not accelarated, so have a lot of hicks... very frustating. How can i change this...
<sorush20> ktorrent keeps crashing and freezing my computer. what can I do ?
<Jucato> !ati | Goofy_OS2
<ubotu> Goofy_OS2: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Goofy_OS2> Hmm forgot to mention i'm  on 64bits AMD
<jdt> Hi all, has anyone experienced the problem when the adept package manager will launch once, and then if closed, cannot be launched again. It simply asks for a password - and then - nothing.
<sungam> jdt: check if it's already running ( ps aux | grep adept_manager )
<sungam> jdt: if it is, kill it and remove /var/lib/dpkg/lock (just the lock file)
<sungam> jdt:  then run a 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<jdt> sungam: thanks, yes, lots of processes. I am killing them off now and will do as advised - back shortly
<sungam> jdt: happens to me so much I've written a script for cleaning up after adept :)
<Goofy_OS2> ubotu: Thnx I reading and testing... How do I this: glxinfo |grep direct outputs direct rendering: No, or it outputs direct rendering: Yes, but performance in 3D applications such as games is unacceptable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thnx I reading and testing... How do I this: glxinfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sungam> Goofy_OS2: ubotu is a bot :)
<Goofy_OS2> sungam: I saw it ;-(
<Goofy_OS2> too late :-)
<sungam> :p
<jdt> sungam: thanks, yes, I just wasnt sure if I was getting carried away with adding extra repo's and had caused myself a problem
<sungam> jdt: did it work?
<Goofy_OS2> Jucato: Card is identified as Ati X1300. how can i do the test with glxinfo?
<jdt> sungam: so, just delete the lock file yeah/
<jdt> ?
<Jucato> Goofy_OS2: sorry, I'm not familiar with ATI
<sungam> jdt: yes, delete the lock file, then run 'dpkg --configure -a'
<Goofy_OS2> Jucato: Okay thnx anyway
<sungam> with a sudo if necessary :)
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato
<Goofy_OS2> sungam: You're familiar with an ATI?
<Jucato> Hi Admiral_Chicago
<sungam> Goofy_OS2: no, sorry
<jdt> sungam: And it worked!
<sungam> jdt: awesome :)
<jdt> Thanks very much.
<Goofy_OS2> sungam: Thnx...
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: btw, do you translate on Rosetta?
<Jucato> nope
<Admiral_Chicago> you should, you're in PH right?
<Jucato> unfortunately, I'm not good in translations :)
<jdt> sungam: Thats helped me heaps, thanks
<sungam> jdt: there's a small script at http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/AVlVys23.html that automates the cleanup after an adept crash.
<Malician> KDE system guard only has one CPU indicator
<Malician> is there a way to get it to show different load indicators for each processor core?
<Malician> or does that mean kubuntu is only using one processor core
<sungam> Malician: Kpowersave shows it for me, at least hte running frequency
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<jdt> sungam: thanks I've created it local. cheers.
<sungam> :)
<EricJ2190> does anyone here know how to use iptables to forward all ports for an ip?
<Malician> sungam, does it show load indicators?
<Malician> ala, cpu core 1 is 25% busy, cpu 2 core is 30%
<Malician> etc
<sungam> oh, no. not load indicators
<Admiral_Chicago> sungam: ah i get it now, my card wasn't working
<Admiral_Chicago> err being detected by ALSA
<sungam> Admiral_Chicago: is it working now?
<Admiral_Chicago> working on it
<sungam> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> freddy@freddy-testing:~$ echo options snd-intel8x0 >> /etc/modprobe.d/snd-intel8x0
<Admiral_Chicago> bash: /etc/modprobe.d/snd-intel8x0: Permission denied
<Admiral_Chicago> does anyone understand why I am getting this?
<Admiral_Chicago> working on getting my sound working
<sungam> cause you need to sudo it?
<Admiral_Chicago> sungam: nope
<Admiral_Chicago> same error
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: the snd-intel8x0 file is not owned by you. a simple sudo won't be enough because you are only sudoing the first part of the command
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i don't understand
<sungam> Admiral_Chicago : to change my trackpoint sensitivity I hvae to 'echo -n 0 > sudo /sys/.../whateversettingIwanttoset'
<sungam> Admiral_Chicago : *have to
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: sudo would only affect the echo command (running echo as root). it doesn't give you permission to write to the file in /etc
<sungam> Admiral_Chicago : not just 'sudo echo -n 0 > /sys/.../whatever setting'
<Kr4t05> Does anyone happen to know why I can't load the nvidia kernel module?
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on, let's speak english for a sec
<Admiral_Chicago> i get that i can't write to /etc
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: that's only afaik, btw
<Admiral_Chicago> how could I change that
<sungam> did you try running 'sudo echo option snd-intel8x0 >> /etc/modprobe.d/snd-intel8x0' or 'echo option snd-intel8x0 >> sudo /etc/modprobe.d/snd-intel8x0'?
* Kr4t05 grumbles at nVidia for making nasty installers.
<sungam> notice the sudo is associated with the writing ot /etc/modprobe.d/snd-intel8x0 in the second statement. Not sure if it works with what you're oding, but it's what I had to do to configure my trackpoint (done through echoing)
<Admiral_Chicago> umm, not sure what trackpointing is
<sungam> trackpoint is a mouse/touchpad replacement :)
<Admiral_Chicago> uhh
<Admiral_Chicago> okay
<sungam> Admiral_Chicago: or you can try doing 'sudo -s' before running your ocmmand, so you're stuck in root.
<sungam> like Jucato said, you get the error because you run the echo as root, but not the writing command.
<sungam> so you're reading the file with a sudo, but not the writing. Or something similar :)
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: the only way I know of is to do the command as root with "sudo -i"
<Admiral_Chicago> sec
<Admiral_Chicago> it's working so far
<jon_> everytime i hit my numberpad, my computer goes to sleep
<jon_> doesnt matter what number i hit
<Kr4t05> I'm on Edgy, and I'm trying to install the latest beta drivers from nVidia. However, I'm having trouble making them work,
<Kr4t05> I get an error when I try to start X with the nvidia drivers.
<Admiral_Chicago> dammit, this is being a beast
<jerrold> im trying to install this plugin "3dworld"...i think i have to use svn to get it..but i dont have svn installed :)
<jerrold> i did a apt-get install subversion...but im not sure if thats correct
<Bulwinkle> Howdy all...  I just got kubuntu installed on my laptop (64bit) and I'm trying to get my broadcomm 34xx wireless working....
<Bulwinkle> I've read a dozen different methods but what I understand is that the 64 bit driver will not work...  is this correct?
<will> does kubuntu have a gkrellm monitor?
<will> could somebody send me the link again about restricted formats?
<Admiral_Chicago> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: if this works, i'm going to be pissed
<alejandeus> dios santo!!! por fin he instalado el kubuntu
<alejandeus> damn faulty hard drives
<Kr4t05> I'm going to stab the man who wrote the installer for the nvidia beta drivers.
<Kr4t05> Why couldn't they make a dash-compliant installer?
<alejandeus> the installer is hell
<alejandeus> the only way I found to install kubuntu was to install win98 and then overwrite it with kubuntu
<Kr4t05> ...
<alejandeus> this was hell
<alejandeus> just wanted to say this
<rOOb> 6346any idea why df says i have 0 room leaft on my partion but theres room on it..... here is the entry /dev/sda7             22708092  21554772         0
<Bulwinkle> does anyone know where the bugzilla for kubuntu/ubuntu is?
<jerrold> anyone familiar with svn?
<rOOb> so threres 1,153,320 free on it...thats almost a gig
<rOOb> or more then a gig
<rOOb> if im not mistaken
<Bulwinkle> r00b: that is a meg
<Bulwinkle> oh.... nevermind
<Bulwinkle> 1153320 x 1024
<rOOb> 22708092 = my 21.66 gig partion
<melecio_> how do i make Windows XP the default OS on GRUB?
<rOOb> and well im dling a album...and it ran outta room......if i could only use part of that gig...which i dont see why theresa  whole gig i cant use
<rOOb> i could understand settings away room...but a gig
<alejandeus> hello.. one question here... kubuntu is a DEBIAN GNU(Linux nopes?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i gave up
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: the command didn't work?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: well I'll give it a shot tomrrow, i give up before i go nuts
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: I know there's an easier way to use sudo for those complex commands, I just forgot
<Admiral_Chicago> no that's not the problem the problem was the options
<Jucato> ah
<magnusda> melecio_ : make a backup of /boot/grub/menu.lst , then modify it so that the default= line points to the index of the windows boot option (0-indexed)
<Permafr0st> by bye
<BetaCookies> Hey
<BetaCookies> I installed fglrx from the repos *and* compiled the kernel modules, so can anyone help me remove one of them? I don't know which to remove, but I don't know how to fix this, either.
<dylan_> grr
<dylan_> can anyone see what im typing?
<magnusda> yes
<will> once ive installed 6.06 can I upgrade to 6.10 via apt?
<Jucato> yes, but with a little effort. it might be better to install 6.10 directly if you have the installer
<davey486> can someone help me setup a wifi card/
<davey486> I have itinstalled i just need a little help
<will> what program do you guys use to access your ipod?
<will> i dont see gtkpod anywhere
<Jucato> I think Amarok has support for iPod
<will> yeah but I mean like for writing to it etc
<melecio_> magnusda: hmm sorry my "noobiness" but don't know how to "modify it so that the default= line points to the index of the windows boot option (0-indexed)"
<Jucato> will: afaik, it does that already
<will> I dont believe amarok will do that
<Malician> heya
<Malician> i just installed the nvidia driver on Edgy Eft
<Malician> and things are much faster then before
<Malician> but dragging windows around / etc is still slow
<magnusda> melecio_ : open the menu.lst in a text editor with sudo (after you take the backup :) ) and change the line that reads 'default=0' to default=WhateverNumberYourWindowsBootOptionInGrubIs'
<Malician> which it was not in my previous linux distro
<Malician> and i'm wondering if I messed up somewhere or didn't enable something
<magnusda> melecio_ : you have to count which number your windows option is (it's listed a bit further down)
<rhodri> hi, i'm having a problem in edgy (i had it in dapper to) where ping never works (unless i ping myself), i fully except this could be my setup, but has anyone else had this problem?  any tips for how i could go about debugging it?  thanks
<magnusda> melecio_ : further down in the text file that is :)
<will> whats the name of the p2p client for kubuntu?
<will> frostwire? gnutella?
<melecio_> magnusda: ok thanks... i'll give it a try
<magnusda> melecio_ : no problem, just make sure you take a backup :)
<rhodri> will: frostwire is a gnutella client, same as limewire, u can run either on kubuntu.
<magnusda> rhodri : sound slike someone's blocking a port somewhere
<magnusda> rhodri : either on your system or somewhere in the network
<rhodri> magnusda: so it's nothing to do with kubuntu?  that's what i wanted to check, i assume it's my router, but it's crap and all in korean so i don't have many options to fiddle with it!  heh.  cheers
<will> does kubuntu have gkrellm
<rhodri> will: i don't know, check adept, or google.
<rhodri> will: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=gkrellm&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<Malician> does anybody know how I can check whether i'm using the 3d drivers?
<rhodri> Malician: which drivers?
<Malician> nvidia
<Malician> when i installed them and rebooted windows seemed to move around much faster
<Malician> but it's still horrendously slow
<magnusda> rhodri : if you can ping yourself then I'd guess it would be your router (or if you're on a larger network it may be somewhere there)
<Malician> as if i was using software rendering
<Malician> nevertheless, nvidia is listed as teh driver in xorg
<Malician> for some reason glxgears isn't giving me a FPS output when i run it
<Malician> it just runs continually without saying anything
<rhodri> malician: run glxinfo, see what that says
<Malician> direct rendering: Yes
<BetaCookies> I installed fglrx from the repos *and* compiled the kernel modules, so can anyone help me remove one of them? I don't know which to remove, but I don't know how to fix this, either.
<rhodri> magnusda: must be the crappy router, it's given me so many headaches, i hate it.  thanks for the help!
<magnusda> rhodri : no problem :) You might be able to test it if you have more than one setup behind the router
<rhodri> Malician: does it say nvidia in there?  or mesa.org?
<Malician> hrm, figured out how to get glxgears working and it's giving me 7000 fps
<Malician> nvidia
<Malician> i wonder why everything is so horribly slow
<rhodri> Malician: sounds fine with everything i know then, you'll hafta find someone who knows more sorry.  actually...
<rhodri> Malician: don't know if it's any help, but when use xgl, and the kwin window manager it gets pretty slow, are u running an xgl xserver?
<Malician> i'm not using xgl
<rhodri> i don't know what it could be then sorry. :-/
<will> would you guys recommend the upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10? is it worth the trouble?
<magnusda> will : not if everything you need is on 6.06 :)
<Jucato> only if you absolutely need somethings that are on 6.10 only
<robotgeek> will: i dont think so. there is not much difference, if you ask me :)
<will> doesnt 6.10 come with firefox 2.0?
<Jucato> yep
<will> because firefox 1.57 is the onyl available for 6.06
<dylan_> i think the package manager in ubuntu is less confusing than the one in kubuntu
<Jucato> dylan_: you can always install Synaptic on Kubuntu
<dylan_> isn't it for gnome though?
<Jucato> it can run on KDE too
<magnusda> will : you can download firefox 2.0 for 6.06 as well, but it may not be in the repositories.
<will> i hate running it that way, all the plugins get unlinked and hairy
<litropy> quick question: kernel 2.6.19 stable is out. Any way I can just install the patch and keep my current configs?
<Jucato> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<jeisma> i get this message when i open adept
<jeisma> "You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one."
<jeisma> how do i fix this?
<jeisma> anybody know?
<ariel> jeisma: in console "ps aux | grep adept"
<ariel> "ps aux | grep apt-get"
<jeisma> now what?
<ariel> see if there are running processes
<ariel> of adept or apt-get
<ariel> then kill them
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | jeisma
<ubotu> jeisma: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<litropy> thanks for that, Jucato.
<Jucato> np :)
<jeisma> thanks jucato
<jeisma> when i download programs off the internet, how do i use them?
<Erich-K> Hello, I have a Hp vs17e LCD monitor and there are no drivers for it. Where can I get some?
<jeisma> i just downloaded rambooster20.exe
<jeisma> what do i open it with? it's asking
<Erich-K> wine
<jeisma> wine?
<Jucato> !wine | jeisma
<ubotu> jeisma: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Jucato> jeisma: basically you can't just run Windows programs on Linux
<scooter> hi
<yamal> Erich-K: standard lcd monitors don't need any special drivers
<Erich-K> Ah
<Erich-K> So just select plug and play?
<yamal> only exception being those that dont have buttons for the osd functions
<jeisma> Jucato: but with wine i can?
<Jucato> jeisma: depends. not all Windows programs will run
<roxy> hi
<Malician> .. my desktop is actually faster with the nv driver then with nvidia
<Malician> with the nv driver, i still get visual tearing when i drag around windows, but it's not slowed
<Malician> with the nvidia driver moving around windows is slow
<Malician> there's something highly wrong and I don't know what x_X
<BetaCookies> [all-chans]  I will be right back, I am going to restart X
<bryan_> has anyone installed kubuntu on 64-bit hardware? does it work just as well as the 32-bit version?
<bryan_> what's a good kde program to read .ps files?
<Jucato> Postscript? KGhostView
<bryan_> thanks, i was reading the ubuntu unleashed book and they mentioned gv for gnome, but i wasn't sure what the kde equivalent was.
<jeisma> what's the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<jeisma> ubuntu easier to use?
<Jucato> GNOME and KDE
<jeisma> for a newb?
<Jucato> both are easy to use. you just need to get used to new ways of doing things
<scooter> how do i enable voice on konversation
<jeisma> well what's the difference?
<campbch> hummm?
<bryan_> i'm a newb and kde is WAY easier for me
<jeisma> i'm still trying to figure things out
<Jucato> Ubuntu uses the GNOME desktop, Kubuntu uses KDE
<Jucato> nvm, gone :P
<campbch> i started with kde and got attached. now i just use it.
<Jucato> ditto
<ichthyoboy> same here..
<bryan_> with kde everything just feels right and i don't struggle to figure out how to do things
<BetaCookies> [all]  Be right back again
<bryan_> plus things like the system settings looks and feels just like a mac :)
<bryan_> sorry, i have to ask this again...has anyone installed kubuntu on 64-bit hardware? does it work just as well as the 32-bit version?
<TehKewl1> I can't figure out how to start the JACK server and I wouldn't know where to begin
<TehKewl1> (I installed it of course)
<j_> is there anything like google desktop search for kubuntu?
<magnusda> bryan_ : I've installed it on an AMD64, and it installed just fine. I'm not sure if it runs as smoothly as it does on my Thinkpad, but that might just as well be because the desktop has a rather odd compilation of hardware, where as it runs flawless on my laptop
<bryan_> magnusda: i plan on buying a new cheap computer to run kubuntu and i just don't know if i should go AMD64 or just plain 32-bit
<magnusda> bryan_ : ah. If you haven't bought it yet, browse a bit on ubuntuforums and such and see if you can find any reviews :)
<TehKewl1> so can someone help me get the jack server running?
<bryan_> magnuda: good advise.  i don't want to spend US$500+ and find out i can't run half the packages
<magnusda> bryan_ : almost all packages will run, at least the ones I tried to install. Just some of them will run as 32-bit applications
<jerrold> if i want to use svn to install applications..do i use apt-get install subversion?
<scooter> how do i enable voice in konversation
<bryan_> magnusda: is it true that 100% of all 32-bit apps run no 64-bit hardware?
<bryan_> magnusda: is it true that 100% of all 32-bit apps run ON 64-bit hardware?
<TehKewl1> err... what do you mean by voice?
<basstich> Hello - I wonder if someone could help me find the bottom taskbar on kubuntu... my wife graciously lost it for me!
<TehKewl1> like, text to speech or.... +v voice
<TehKewl1> is there a little arrow on the right hand side basstich?
<scorp007> hi, is it possible to use the package manager to get an older version of a package? I need to downgrade
<basstich> TehKewl1 - nothing is on the bottom now!
<basstich> blank... nada
<scooter> text to speech
<Jucato> !kttsd
<ubotu> kttsd: a Text-to-Speech system for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1925 kB, installed size 3940 kB
<scooter> i cant install edgy on my system it wont let me do it
<basstich> Any ideas, TehKewl1?
<TehKewl1> try the desktop (right click)
<basstich> ok...
<TehKewl1> and then go configure desktop
<basstich> ok
<scorp007> any ideas?
<campbch> is there a quick way to check sound? if it's not working and the volume's up and mute's off, how do you do a quick software reset to make sure nothing's hanging?
<basstich> pm, TehKewl1?
<TehKewl1> nah it's not there
<TehKewl1> ok
<Erich-K> Is there a way to have the cleartype effect (I guess it's just AA) for fonts in linux?
<j_> aren't the fonts smoothed already?
<Shaezsche> i just installed on reiserFS, was that a bad idea??
<crimsun> Erich-K: it's enabled by default
<magnusda> bryan_ : I don't know about all, but I don't see why they would not, unless they're writing straight to registery or something. Most of the time you just won't get any benefit of having a 64-bit cpu
<Erich-K> They look a little umm
<Erich-K> rough?
<BluesKaj> I have one and I installed x86 edgy on it
<j_> Erich-K, System settings -> Appearance -> Fonts
<j_> the Anti-aliasing for fonts bit
<j_> theres a configure button
<jerrold> anyone familiar with svn?? i dont have it installed..but id really like to figure out how...cant find anything on google i can use..
<j_> you should be able to tune it to your satisfaction
<Cuddles_Laptop> evening all. anyone good with wireless networking around?
<Cuddles_Laptop> running edgy on a dell latitude, wlan0 won't connect automatically on boot [wlan0 is a pcmcia card using the r818x driver] . i have to run the kwireless assistant, and then ''sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'' to get it to work. any suggestions on getting this to work on boot, like it should?
<basstich> TehKewl1 is looking - but can anyone tell me if they have lost the menubar on the bottom?
<TehKewl1> type Alt+F4 and then type kicker
<TehKewl1> and then press enter
<Jucato> Alt+F2
<Erich-K> j_: Thanks for the help
<Jucato> Alt+F4 = close
<j_> np
<TehKewl1> yeah that one
* TehKewl1 stabs himself
<TehKewl1> I've never been good with numbers
<Jucato> :)
<Cuddles_Laptop> anyone?
<basstich> TehKewl1 - alt+F4 does nothing
<TehKewl1> it's ALT+F2
<TehKewl1> my bad
<TehKewl1> :/
<basstich> ALT+F2 does nothing, too
<TehKewl1> :S
<Cuddles_Laptop> basstich, try right clicking your desktop, see if you get anything
<basstich> I can do that, Cuddles
<Cuddles_Laptop> basstich, choose configure desktop
<Cuddles_Laptop> check your settings for the taskbar.
<basstich> ok, cuddles... hope this works...
<basstich> where is that??
<Cuddles_Laptop> should be towards the bottom of the right-click menu
<Cuddles_Laptop> configure desktop
<basstich> I see no taskbar selection - only background/behaviour/Mult. Desktops/Screen saver
<basstich> I'm in Configure Kdesktop
<Cuddles_Laptop> does this problem survive a reboot bastich?
<basstich> yep... I wish it didn't - do you think adding a new user might do it?
<Cuddles_Laptop> you could try
<basstich> how do you add a user... he asks stupidly
<Cuddles_Laptop> hrm... can't get to a konsole, can you...
<jerrold> apt-get install svn-buildpackage if i want to install stuff using svn? :P
<basstich> I can- what is that CTRl - something or other?
<Cuddles_Laptop> ctrl-alt-f1, log in at the prompt, and type adduser <username>
<basstich> brb
<Cuddles_Laptop> oops, sudo adduser
<basstich> how do I get to be root??!
* Cuddles_Laptop still desperately needs wireless help
<basstich> Cuddles - I used madwifi - did it all for me
<basstich> got root
<Cuddles_Laptop> tried tha basstich. still no joy.
<basstich> how do I make the user admin priv?
<Cuddles_Laptop> that i have no idea.
<LeeJunFan> !wireless | Cuddles_Laptop
<ubotu> Cuddles_Laptop: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cuddles_Laptop> been there leejunfan.
<Cuddles_Laptop> did that, the forums, google, etc.
<LeeJunFan> Cuddles_Laptop: what wireless chipset do you have?
<basstich> Nope - didn't do it Cuddles - can anyone else suggest how to get the taskbar back?? I'm really screwed - I have a lot of stuff on this
<Cuddles_Laptop> leejunfan, rtl8180
<basstich> does anyone know how to configure the taskbar?
<Cuddles_Laptop> sorry basstich. the only other thing i can think of would be to reinstall kde
<BluesKaj> system settings , basstich,
<basstich> go on, BluesKaj - Alt+F2 - systemsettings... where??
<LeeJunFan> basstich: alt+f2 kicker
<BetaCookies> How do I fix this error:  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<BluesKaj> SORRY basstich, thought you were in desktop
<basstich> LeeJunFan - that does nothing
<basstich> I am in desktop
<LeeJunFan> on the livecd?
<basstich> no
<basstich> should I be there?
<LeeJunFan> basstich: you are in KDE?
<basstich> yes... KDE
<fyrmedic> How do I create new users and groups in console?
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<LeeJunFan> basstich: when you hit alt+f2 did it bring up the request to run a command?
<basstich> yes Lee
<Zoohouse> How can I see my defult spellchecker?
<LeeJunFan> fyrmedic: man useradd
<fyrmedic> LeejunFan, thanks
<LeeJunFan> Zoohouse: it depends on the application, some use ispell some use aspell some either/both.
<LeeJunFan> basstich: and you have no taskbar at all?
<basstich> LeeJunFan - Alt+F2 brings up a window
<benjaminkip> where can i get more interesting soft please???
<basstich> no taskbar at all
<basstich> nadda
<LeeJunFan> !adept | benjaminkip
<ubotu> benjaminkip: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<LeeJunFan> !repos | benjaminkip
<ubotu> benjaminkip: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Zoohouse> LeeJunFan: I ask because it because spell check in kopete isn't working...
<BetaCookies> [all-msg]  Restarting X server...
<LeeJunFan> basstich: what if you open a konsole with alt+f2, and try running kicker from there, might give something useful.
<Cuddles_Laptop> all i need is the wireless to automatically request an ip address via dhcp on boot, but it fails every time.
<basstich> when I enter kicker - nothing happens
<basstich> it clears the screen...
<magnusda> basstich : or try running kicker from a console to see if you get any error messages. From a console within KDE I mean
<BluesKaj> nodding off.. sacktime here ..nite all
<LeeJunFan> basstich: otherwise rm -f ~/.kde/share/apps/kicker && rm -f ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc && kicker
<basstich> ctrl+alt+F1 - then sudo kicker?
<LeeJunFan> basstich: no, don't sudo kde apps.
<LeeJunFan> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<basstich> jsut enter kicker??
<basstich> kicker: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkdeinit_kicker.so:undefined symbo:dleButton
<basstich> That's what I get... :(
<LeeJunFan> basstich: did you recently do upgrades to KDE?
<basstich> no
<basstich> My wife uses this on her laptop - read email - then pressed ctrl and another button - she can't remember what
<basstich> now the taskbar is gone!
<basstich> should I reboot in safe mode, and re-install kde??
<basstich> LeeJunFan??
<Cuddles_Laptop> it's worth a shot basstich.
<LeeJunFan> basstich: you might try creating a new user, logging in as that user, and see if the taskbar works there. IF so then it's just something for that one user. Although I'd have to say it doesn't look like the case - it's worth a try.
<basstich> did that... and no
<basstich> apt-get install kde??
<LeeJunFan> basstich: sudo apt-get install -f
<LeeJunFan> might fix any possible broken deps.
<basstich> nope
<basstich> that didn't do it
<LeeJunFan> It sounds like it's got a library mismatch, like either kicker was updated and the library wasn't, or the library was and kicker wasn't.
<LeeJunFan> basstich: just a sec.
<basstich> k
<basstich> it's autoremoving a lot of stuff!
<LeeJunFan> basstich: the install -f is?
<basstich> yes!
<basstich> how can I re-install KDE?
<basstich> it gives me an error with kicker
<LeeJunFan> basstich: wait for it to finish, then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<basstich> symbol lookup error - ok
<basstich> says it's done...
<basstich> rebooting now...
<LeeJunFan> Cuddles_Laptop: I went looking for info on your wifi, sry. I've not worked with that chipset and it doesn't look too promising. Can you sudo modprobe rtl8180_24x
<Cuddles_Laptop> leejunfan, instead of the r818x driver?
<basstich> still no taskbar
<LeeJunFan> basstich: and you did the sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<basstich> how can I get adept to run without KDE start ] \
<basstich> yes, Leejun I did
<LeeJunFan> basstich: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall kicker
<gmitchel> please help, i rebooted my computer... changed nothing and now my desktop won't fit entirely on the screen... i have to move the mouse to see other parts of the screen
<Cuddles_Laptop> leejunfan, no such driver
<basstich> what is kicker, anyway?
<LeeJunFan> basstich: that's the taskbar
<basstich> ahhhhhh
<basstich> doing something...
<LeeJunFan> gmitchel: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<basstich> got it!!!!!!!!!
<basstich> YAHOO!!
<basstich> it's there... it's there!!!!
<basstich> yay, even!
<LeeJunFan> :)
<basstich> man, you are good!
<basstich> Thank you very much!!!!!!!!
<Cuddles_Laptop> leejunfan, after doing the little dance with kwireless and resetting networking, the wireless works flawlessly. it's just this nonsense at startup.
<LeeJunFan> Cuddles_Laptop: okay, so the driver itself works. What happens at startup?
<magnusda> never underestimate a little dancing to get hardware to work :)
<LeeJunFan> A little dancing and some animal sacrifice.
<Cuddles_Laptop> leejunfan, nothing at all. driver is loaded, but dhcp client can't get an ip. i have to run kwireless assistant just to get it to try accessing the wireless hub.
* LeeJunFan sometimes threatens his laptop with a .45
<basstich> Cuddles -
<basstich> www.seattlewireless.net/index.cgi/MadWifi
<LeeJunFan> Cuddles_Laptop: chances are settings in /etc/network/interfaces are either wrong or missing for wireless.
<Cuddles_Laptop> and then i have to do /etc/init.d/networking restart to get an ip
<Cuddles_Laptop> basstich, tried that, no joy.
<LeeJunFan> madwifi only supports atheros chipsets, his is realtek
<basstich> yes... that's right
<LeeJunFan> Cuddles_Laptop: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file and gimme the link
<magnusda> has anyone tried rebuilding the kernel with the HDAPS_PROTECT patch?
<basstich> Cuddles - this I know from my myth tv install.. hold on.. I wrote it down
<LeeJunFan> not me, magnusda what's that do?
<faucon> hi, i have kubuntu 6.01 drapper, and i wanna know if i can upgrade to 6.10 without downloading the hole CD/DVD   i mean, just by changing url into apt-get .. is it possible
<LeeJunFan> !upgrade | faucon
<ubotu> faucon: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Cuddles_Laptop> leejunfan, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34905/
<magnusda> LeeJunFan : it activates queue-freeze in the kernel, which allows the HDAPS (hard drive active protection system, or something similar) in some Thinkpads to work in linux :)
<jerrold> i need help installing this beryl plugin "3d world"  i found the svn repository..but apparently its available as a normal plugin..anyone have the time to point me in the right direction please?
<basstich> type / etc/init.d network stop
<LeeJunFan> magnusda: ah okay.
<faucon> thanks leejunfan
<magnusda> jerrold : out of curiosity. What does the plugin do?
<Cuddles_Laptop> basstich, if i do that, i go offline.
<LeeJunFan> makes your windows stand off when you zoom the cube out.
<basstich> then (when you are offline)
<magnusda> LeeJunFan : I managed to compile it last night (although wrecking my setup for a while), but the kernel ran fine. Only problem was there was no active protection system even with the patch applied :)
<basstich> etc/update-rc.d network defaults
<LeeJunFan> Cuddles_Laptop: I see your essid is ANY, is there any chance it could be connecting to someone elses network in your local vicinity?
<basstich> or sudo update-rc.d network defaults
<jerrold> magnusa: its for that 3d desktop..i beleve you can have a transparent cube..and any selected windows will "pop" out when you rotate it..really cool eye candy
<basstich> That's what I did to get it to work
<basstich> did you get that - sorry Leejunfan.
<Cuddles_Laptop> leejunfan, i live on a far in the middle of bfe. only wireles sconnection for 10 plus miles is mine.
<gmitchel> I pasted my xorg.conf but i don't think anything has changed since i started having this problem with the desktop going off the screen
<magnusda> jerrold : fancy... have Beryl, but no 3Dworld plugin... will have to look at it :)
<jerrold> magnusda: http://linux.wordpress.com/2006/11/23/video-beryl-3d-window-layer-plugin/
<LeeJunFan> Cuddles_Laptop: and you use no WEP?
<Cuddles_Laptop> nope.
<magnusda> jerrold : thanks :)
<Cuddles_Laptop> no wpa either.
<jerrold> im pretty new to linux/beryle/kubuntu..but i really wanna get this plugin working :P
<basstich> etc/init.d/network stop .......... then ...... etc/init.d/network restart .........then.......... etc/update-rc.d network defaults
<LeeJunFan> jerrold: I compiled my own beryl from svn, so I don't know about the repos.
<basstich> you do all this after you have your wireless up and running, cuddles...
<jerrold> leejun: i think i have an svn repo for it..i just have no idea how to use it
<LeeJunFan> jerrold: perhaps someone in #beryl would have the answer?
<basstich> This I know - I had a pain with my rtl adapter, too
<Cuddles_Laptop> basstich, i've done that a few dozen times. it doesn't work
<basstich> really?
<Cuddles_Laptop> really.
<LeeJunFan> jerrold: you have to add that repository to /etc/apt/sources.list
<jerrold> i apt-get installed svn-buildpackage..i dont know where to go from here
<basstich> that sucks
<basstich> it worked for me :(
<jerrold> leejunfan..really? and just do a normal apt-get?
<magnusda> Cuddles_Laptop : not saying it's your solutoin. But my wlan setup is only reliable if I use Knetworkmanager
<Cuddles_Laptop> i just waqnt it to connect on bootup.
<LeeJunFan> jerrold: yeah, once you add that, then apt-get update, then apt-get install xgl beryl emerald, I think. If you need xgl that is, if you use aiglx then no xgl.
<Cuddles_Laptop> tried thattoo magnusda. still have to reset it when i log in.
<LeeJunFan> Cuddles_Laptop: not sure why, I know my madwif doesn't join my network on first try for some reason either.
<magnusda> Cuddles_Laptop : what about hacking it into a startup script? Not a solution, but a nice workaround
<jerrold> leejunfan: the svn repo is svn://svn.beryl-project.org/beryl/branches/beryl-3d-plugin ...apt-get will work w/ that?
<LeeJunFan> Cuddles_Laptop: I have to issue an iwconfig ath1 essid [essid]  again.
<Cuddles_Laptop> leejunfan, it always takes at least one retry, sometimes up to 4.
<magnusda> Cuddles_Laptop : I mean creating a .sh that will do your commands automatically at bootup
<gmitchel> no one knows what my desktop is larger than my screen size?
<LeeJunFan> jerrold: that's to download the source and build it yourself. Not a repository for ubuntu. There are svn repos out there for ubuntu though.
<Cuddles_Laptop> magnusda, any ideas what to put into it?
<LeeJunFan> jerrold: you don't need current svn though, 0.1.2 beryl has the transparent cube and 3dworld.
<shadowhywind> hay all i was wondering if anyone knew why explorer.exe keeps running on l inux?
<LeeJunFan> jerrold: and building it yourself is a chore if you aren't versed in compiling.
<magnusda> Cuddles_Laptop ~/.kde/Autostart/ create a .start in there
<basstich> Thanks again, LeejunFan - I'm off to bed - and hope you find your answer, Cuddles
<LeeJunFan> shadowhywind: what are you on?
<Cuddles_Laptop> thanks bass
<shadowhywind> edgy
<LeeJunFan> shadowhywind: I mean what drugs? :p
<magnusda> Cuddles_Laptop ops... I mean, create a bash script in there
<magnusda> Cuddles_Laptop and make sure to +x it  :)
<LeeJunFan> shadowhywind: how are you running explorer?
<magnusda> Cuddles_Laptop  then it will run on KDE startup
<shadowhywind> lol, i wish i was on something, it would make more sense that way
<Cuddles_Laptop> magnusda, i could always put the commands into /etc/rc.local for that matter, but i don't know what commands will work.
<shadowhywind> in my KDE system guard, its showing that c:\windows\system32\explorer.exe is running
<jerrold> leejun: i just added  deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn..and did an apt-install beryl-plugins..i suppose i have to restart beryl
<magnusda> Cuddles_Laptop just reread your question and realised I was answering the wrong one :)
<shadowhywind> taking 2,688,088 of VmSize hehe
<magnusda> Cuddles_Laptop what do you havce to do for your wlan card to work?
<pacman> anyone good with mp3 players and Linux?
<magnusda> Cuddles_Laptop unless it involves a gui thing, you could juts throw whatever you type each startup in there. But that would be obvious, so I'm guessing there's more to it :)
<Cuddles_Laptop> magnusda, running edgy on a dell latitude, wlan0 won't connect automatically on boot [wlan0 is a pcmcia card using the r818x driver] . i have to run the kwireless assistant, and then ''sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'' to get it to work.
<unix_infidel> pacman: its simply a matter of whether they are supported.
<unix_infidel> not whether anyone is good at them.
<shadowhywind> this is so werid, why would explorer.exe open up becuase wine starts?
<pacman> mine is supported, or at least everything was peachy a couple days ago
<unix_infidel> shadowhywind: because some apps are dependent on the program.
<Cuddles_Laptop> shadowhywind, because explorer is the windows equivalent of kde's kicker
<LeeJunFan> shadowhywind: all good malware starts up when the system does :p
<unix_infidel> Cuddles_Laptop: that's not true at all.
<shadowhywind> thats just werid!
<magnusda> Cuddles_Laptop , do you have to do anything in kwireless assistant?
<unix_infidel> shadowhywind: like say when you open up ms word.
<rance> hey all, Im on the web site but I cant find a list of available packages for kubuntu/ubuntu, is there a web page where I can do a package search of the various repositories?
<Cuddles_Laptop> unix_infidel, more or less. stupid question = stupid answer
<LeeJunFan> !adept | rance
<ubotu> rance: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<BetaCookies> sleep(28800); <-- i'm sleeping [idle]  for 8 hours...
<LeeJunFan> !repos | rance
<ubotu> rance: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<unix_infidel> shadowhywind: and then say you do control+open, the program uses explorer.exe
<unix_infidel> Cuddles_Laptop: fair enough :)
<Cuddles_Laptop> magnusda, yes, click on my hub's name. then it says failed, i exit it, and in konsole do the networking restart
<shadowhywind> still werid, but thanks for the info
<shadowhywind> i wont stress over why its open now hehe
<rance> I know adept is the package manager, but I havent installed kubuntu yet, im downloading 6.10 now
<rance> thanks for the package reference
<unix_infidel> shadowhywind: remember you're trying to natively execute an environment.
<LeeJunFan> rance: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_willis> apt: in konqueror is handy
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: ?
<Dr_willis> for searching/browsing the packages. :)
<magnusda> Cuddles_Laptop , is it possible to have the kwireless assistant automatically try to connect to your hub? Either by command line or clicking? Again, guessing you'd have tried if that was an option :)
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: hah, i didnt even know you could do that.
<unix_infidel> that is handy :)
<Dr_willis> the power of Kioslaves!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Cuddles_Laptop> magnusda, tried, and no.
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: konq is one of the few KDE apps i've ever used and liked.
<Cuddles_Laptop> i'm assuming i need a command line util that does the same as kwireless assistant.
<unix_infidel> if only the kioslaves could remember things like file associations and why not to do stupid stuff.
<Cuddles_Laptop> is there such an animal?
<unix_infidel> Cuddles_Laptop: hmm, what are you trying to do again?
<Cuddles_Laptop> running edgy on a dell latitude, wlan0 won't connect automatically on boot [wlan0 is a pcmcia card using the r818x driver] . i have to run the kwireless assistant, and then ''sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'' to get it to work.
<unix_infidel> Cuddles_Laptop: when you startup, does ifconfig show you have an ip address?
<magnusda> Cuddles_Laptop , if you had that then the automation at bootup would be a decent workaround :)
<Cuddles_Laptop> no unix_infidel.
<Cuddles_Laptop> magnusda, exactly.
<unix_infidel> Cuddles_Laptop: but you get an if at boot right?
<unix_infidel> if=interface.
<Cuddles_Laptop> yes, wlan0 shows up.
<magnusda> Cuddles_Laptop , are you sure you can't get the same functionality that you now get from Wireless assistant as from network-manager, because if I'm not mistaken, that's a command line utility?
<unix_infidel> Cuddles_Laptop: then all you need to do is define the essid with iwconfig and execute dhclient wlan0
<unix_infidel> i know you get caught up in using gui tools but why do that when you can write a script that automatically connects to a WAP based on wireless strength
<Cuddles_Laptop> unix_infidel, what if i'm roaming, and don't know the essid?
<unix_infidel> iwlist [interface name]  scan
<Cuddles_Laptop> unix_infidel, could you write such a script? i'm tired, have a migraine, and my hand is cramping badly.
<unix_infidel> Cuddles_Laptop: that's the beauty of writing your own automated scripts, they just automatically connect to 1) either the AP you define or 2) the closest AP
<unix_infidel> Cuddles_Laptop: I'm on windows :P
* Cuddles_Laptop makes a side note... having one hand really cramps your script writing.
<unix_infidel> This is all from memory :)
<unix_infidel> Cuddles_Laptop: google for one, i'm pretty sure you're not the first one who's had such a need.
<Cuddles_Laptop> 35 years with 2 normal hands, then one little accident, and i type like this.
<unix_infidel> either that or look at wpa_supplicant, it automanages your wireless connections w/ or w/o encryption
<Cuddles_Laptop> wpa_supplicant?
<unix_infidel> !wpa_supplicant
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.5.4-5 (edgy), package size 227 kB, installed size 588 kB
<Cuddles_Laptop> hmmm.
<unix_infidel> Remember, you DONT have to use encryption to use that tool.
<unix_infidel> its VERY good at doing what it does.
<solid_liq> anyone know how I can get a 32 bit version of libXcursor on amd64 arch?
<unix_infidel> But remember, if you arent using encryption, please use EAP and some protocol limiting factors.
<Cuddles_Laptop> i need to read up on it.
* Cuddles_Laptop is thoroughly lost
<edu> hi!
<tubaxx> hy all
<tubaxx> any french poeple here ?
<crimsun> #kubuntu-fr ?
<Parkotron> How do I reset the font size when browsing in Konqueror?
<tubaxx> thx crimsun
<Admiral_Chicago> any P2p cilents on Ubuntu that aren't Frostwire?
<intelikey> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<intelikey> telnet and ssh
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: i can't use ssh my network is blocking it
<intelikey> that's sad
<Admiral_Chicago> well i can ssh out but not in
<intelikey> i'm so tired of drills..........
<intelikey> odd that an .edu would block inbound ssh traffic
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i know, the server here is awful. Microsoft Server 2003 :\
<intelikey> ;/
<Admiral_Chicago> itss not a bug, its a feature!
<intelikey> lol yeah
<pacman> anyone know anything about using mp3 players with Linux
<intelikey> i bet ya the bot does
<intelikey> !mp3 | pacman
<ubotu> pacman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pacman> I don't think that's going to help me
<intelikey> why's that ?
<pacman> all of a sudden, I can't delete music files from my mp3 player
<pacman> nor can I put new files
<intelikey> mount it with the propper umask=  and i bet ya you can
<pacman> how do I do that
<intelikey> !ntfs | ?
<ubotu> ?: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<intelikey> prolly no help there
<intelikey> sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /media/<mountpoint_of.the_player>
<Dr_willis> It pays to learn how to mount things manually. :)
<intelikey> try that ^   inturpreting the <*>   and see what ya get
<pacman> crap
<pacman> that worked
<Dr_willis> Linux FUNdamentals. :)
<intelikey> ???  and that's bad ?
<pacman> no, just startled me
<intelikey> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind: netstat is a command that shows connections
<_goofy_> is it possible to ftp over the internet to a friends conputer
<pacman> thank you intelikey
<intelikey> pacman do   man mount  and scroll down to the part about  vfat specific arguments.
<Dr_willis> _goofy_,  if he has a ftp server :)
<robson> someone can help me?
<intelikey> there you can learn why that worked.    and you're welcome
<_goofy_> so you cant just use a ftp client to connect like in a lan
<Dr_willis> _goofy_,  ftp client connectsd to a ftp server
<robson> i'm in trouble with my radeon 9200 video card
<robson> anyone?
<intelikey> !ati | robson
<ubotu> robson: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> clare to clarify? :)
<Dr_willis> Care to Clarify. heh heh..
<intelikey> kare to klarify      ;p
<Dr_willis> Clare to Caraify!
<robson> i installed the driver, it's workin, but, when i run the command fglrxinfo i get the message
<robson> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<robson> Xlib: No protocol specified
<robson> Error: unable to open display :0
<Dr_willis> try 'sudo fglrxinfo'
<_goofy_> DR_willis how should i go about setting up my and his computer so we can share file over the internet
<Dr_willis> If its 3working.. :) why worry.
<robson> ok
<robson> dont work :(
<intelikey> _goofy_ ssh
<Dr_willis> _goofy_,  have him download/install a ftp server.. or ssh server so you could use ftp or 'scp' to copy stuff over
<robson> how can i know if 3d is working?
<Dr_willis> robson,  install a 4d game. :)
<Dr_willis> 3d even
<Dr_willis> heh
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind: nevermind it's not that good
<pacman> it's letting me delete, but not write
<robson> hehe
<racarr> robson: glxinfo | grep direct
<racarr> robson: or, glxgears, if it's smooth 3D is probably working
<seishinbyou> 
<robson> i got the same error, but the last line up to Error: unable to open display (null)
<racarr> robson: for glxinfo | grep direct?
<robson> yes
<racarr> Copypaste the output to
<racarr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> pacman interesting.   should be full rwxrwxrwx permissions mask  (777 for the geek in you)  what are you using to copy  a gui tool ?
<robson> ok
<pacman> uhm...just copy/paste
<robson> one second
<racarr> pacman: If it's multiline no need to flood the channel, and apparently it is
<pacman> racarr- not trying to copy and paste to here :)
<robson> i got this
<robson> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34910/
<Admiral_Chicago> !jp-
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp- - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> !jp
<joaquin__> olaaaaaaaa
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<racarr> pacman: Err, took that out of context, sorry
<pacman> tis okay
<joaquin__> alguien abla espaol???
<intelikey> so... konqueror....    try a konsole command   cp <file.name> /media/<destination>    and see if you get any error messages pacman
<Dr_willis> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<robson> someone can help me? plz :)
<robson> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34910/
<racarr> robson: Why are you root?
<intelikey> racarr same reason i am ?
<robson> i loged as root to do this commands
<pacman> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/sdb1/less than jake-pezcore-03-johnny quest thinks were sellouts.mp3': Read-only file system
<Dr_willis> unmount it.. and mount it read/write with the right permissions/umask options. :)
<intelikey> robson you should not irc as root.   it's a security hole for your box that can even cause trubble for the rest of us.
<pacman> walk me through that...I suck at teh linux commands
<robson> ok
<robson> sorry abou that man
<Dr_willis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<robson> tanks anyway
<Dr_willis> Hmmm not  good factoid. heh...
<robson> bye guys
<Dr_willis> google for 'how to mount drives'
<magnusda> intelikey : how would it affect other irc users?
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<racarr> err, robson
<racarr> you aren't IRCING as root
<Dr_willis> thats a good site for examples.
<racarr> ircing*
<robson> ps: i am just as root in the terminal console
<racarr> yes, that's fine
<robson> is that a problem?
<racarr> no, not for IRC
<intelikey> pacman hmmmm   do  mount  and show me the ONE line that contains /media/sdb1/
<robson> i am ircing in as an reular user
<robson> regular*
<intelikey> magnusda if your box gets rooted it can be used as an attack base for stupid people that like to try to take over irc channels....    it does happen.
<Dr_willis> 'friends dont let friends irc as root' :)
<magnusda> intelikey, ah, ok :)
<robson> thank you guys
<magnusda> hehe
<robson> i resolved my problem
<robson> see you
<intelikey> robson good on ya mate
<pacman> what do you mean, show you a line
<winbond> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pacman> you mean from an ls -al
* Dr_willis sighs
<intelikey> pacman if you type "mount "  in the konsole it lists all mounts    show me the one with  /media/sdb1/
<pacman>  /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
* Dr_willis sighs again. :)
<intelikey> it's not a read only    but it's not umasked correctly. pacman   did you umount that and remount it ?
<intelikey> or unplug and replug ?
<Dr_willis> he pasted the line for sda1 not sdb1 :)
<pacman> I've unplugged and plugged a bunch
<pacman> oops
<Dr_willis> pacman,  you UNPLUGGED it 'while' it was mounted?
<intelikey> i didn't even notice    lol
<pacman>  /dev/sdb1 on /media/sdb1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8,umask=000,umask=000)
<pacman> yeah, but I've done it before, and everything was okay
<intelikey> ok  that's ......  hmmmm dubble umask listings....  i never tried that to see if it worked or not....
<Dr_willis> having umask= 3 different times... is..... a sign i dont think its ok... :)
<Dr_willis> tripple umask listings
<Dr_willis> if his gid/uid are correct. i dont think the umask are needed.
<intelikey> and the 077 is what's being used.
<intelikey> Dr_willis he may not be uid 1000 tho
<intelikey> well that's a very convoluted mount string.....
<Dr_willis> TIme for a windows answer! reboot!
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> lol  no.
<Dr_willis> and DONT unplug the things while they are mounted.
<intelikey> yes that ^
<pacman> so what should I do
<Dr_willis> unmount the thing..
<intelikey> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<Dr_willis> then mount it again manmually
<pacman> device is busy
<poningru> pacman: right click on the device and press eject
<poningru> shut down anything that is using it
<Dr_willis> and duck when it flys across the room. ;) kidding....
<pacman> how bout safely remove?
<pacman> I don't have eject
<Dr_willis> thats the same thing.
<Dr_willis> rember to use that in the future. :)
<pacman> umount: /media/sdb1 is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<intelikey> pacman; sudo eject /dev/sdb1 ;sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 -o rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<pacman> eject: unmount of `/media/sdb1' failed
<pacman> also /media/sdb1: device is busy
<pacman> got that twice
<dipesh> pacman "fuser -km /mnt/sdb1"
<dipesh> kills everything that accesses /mnt/sdb1
* Dr_willis waits for the desktop to get killed...
<Dr_willis> :)
<dipesh> :)
<pacman> :)
<magnusda> firestarter killed my connection.... and BitchX didn't tell me :(
<intelikey> yeah     i think it that 'blasted' kio thingy that trys to be M$ windows and mount every thing you plug in.....
<dipesh> kdesktop shouldn't access /(media|mnt)/sdb1
<xsacha> which is faster? SAK or CAB?
<intelikey> dipesh automounter ?
<xsacha> to get back to X
<pacman> I'm lost....nothign is working
* intelikey waits for Dr_willis to announce the M$ way again...
<dipesh> intelikey: afaik automounter isn't part of kdesktop nor does automounter itself listen on the mountpointers... I guess a kio-slave or kdirwatcher or something like this is used internaly
<dipesh> (so, an own process)
<Dr_willis> Thats what ya get for PLuging/unpluging lots of times..
<Dr_willis> :)
<pacman> so what, unplug, and reboot?
<pacman> :)
<Dr_willis> or leave it plugged in and reboot
<pacman> okay
<pacman> brb
<dipesh> pacman: at least try "fuser -m /media/sdb1" (without -k switch)
<Dr_willis> or unplug it.. stick it in your nose.. stand on your head.. sing the national anthem. and reboot.
<dipesh> uhm... to late
<dipesh> rebooting is soooo windows like :-/
<intelikey> dipesh i don't know what exactly but when i let kde put MOUNTED * icons on the desktop i had that problem.
<Dr_willis> so it just pluging/unplugging stuff  over and over and hopeing it works
<intelikey> <dipesh> rebooting is soooo windows like :-/   and generally not that answer
<dipesh> intelikey: hmmm... funny. I use it regulary and never had that prob
<intelikey> dipesh have you tried to cli eject a cd with the icon on the desktop ?
<intelikey> that's where i found the problem.
<intelikey> as i said i don't know   but assume it's a kio thing.
<intelikey> and may somehow affect scsi (my interface) differently.
<dipesh> intelikey: nope, not tried. let me check it :)
<dipesh> uhm, not possible here since I removed all autostuff... eh, I'll try it tomorrow on my fresh kubuntu-laptop...
<pacman> *sighs*
* Dr_willis burps
<pacman> well, I got in unmounted
<pacman> I give up
<pacman> I need to get a shower and go to bed
<demonic_Angel> hi
<pacman> I'll be back tomorrow
<dipesh> good night, pacman
<intelikey> pacman you might want to get a second openion,  but i'd do this.                     sudo echo '/dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 vfat noauto,dmask=000,fmask=111,noexec,nosuid,user,users 0 0' | tee -a /etc/fstab
<esaym> anyone use knetworkmanager?
<pacman> intelikey: permission denied
<magnusda> esaym, yes
<intelikey> oh  sudo in the wrong place.
<magnusda> :)
<kai> what command can I found out what version of kubuntu im using?
<esaym> does it work fine with wep and wpa?
<poningru> kai: lsb_release iirc
<intelikey> echo '/dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 vfat noauto,dmask=000,fmask=111,noexec,nosuid,user,users 0 0' | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<magnusda> esaym, yup, WPA-PSK and WEP at least
<esaym> it works good for me but tomorrow it get to try it on my girlfriends wpa enabled router, just wondering what to expect
<intelikey> kai  lsb-release
<magnusda> esaym , actually it's one of the pieces of software I'm most happy iwth
<kai> thanx
<esaym> ah, well hell yea
<pacman> okay
<magnusda> esaym , it remembers the settings for different networks, and always seems to pick the one I want (multiple overlapping networks :) )
<kai> it says command not found
<poningru> kai: lsb_release?
<intelikey> pacman now the mount /media/sdb1      command   and the umount /media/sdb1     should work.
<esaym> cool
<intelikey> or sudo mount   that
<pacman> the mount from before?
<kai> no modules loaded
<esaym> i wonder how to tell what kind of wpa is being used on her router?
<pacman> or just: mount /media/sdb1
<intelikey> no just that simple one
<intelikey> sudo mount /media/sdb1
<kai> the reason for me wanting toknow is because I want to see whats up with automatix
<kai> is it worth tryin to get? is it that good or what?
<esaym> I see NM has a option for automatic.  Maybe it will work just fine
<pacman> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/sdb1
<magnusda> !automatix > kai
<esaym> magnusda do you have to type the wpa key into NM in hex or just regular numbers?
<intelikey> then you didn't get it umounted or.  it automounted when you pluged it in...  i suspeect the second  in which case we are fighting  cli manual -vs- gui auto krap    and i'm not in the mood for it.
<magnusda> esaym , I typed it in regular numbers (and letters)
<pacman> intelikey: I think you're right
<kai> the bot just jumped me :)
<pacman> intelikey: I appreciate everything...I'll screw with it some more tomorrow, I've got to get to bed...4am is awful early
<intelikey> pacman so turn it off and go to bed and tomarrow it will work maybe
<esaym> oh ok. her's is just numbers hmm
<ironfroggy> what would cause a grub installation with no errors to just hang at "Loading GRUB stage1.5."?
<magnusda> esaym , that depends on what you set it to. You can choose whether to input it as hex or ascii
<esaym> i see
<magnusda> ironfroggy , my desktop hangs if I have my NWN2 DVD in :)
<esaym> so i guess i would just choose ascii then
<magnusda> ironfroggy , in my case it's the Securom software I guess :(
<ironfroggy> magnusda: ive removed all other discs
<intelikey> my thinking is that if it's automounted that line in fstab might prevent that when the machine is restarted..... but i don't sujest a reboot to see..
<magnusda> esaym , if you have your key in ascii, then do that :)
<ironfroggy> ive not been able to boot my desktop for nearly a month. im beyond despair for trying to repair it.
<esaym> i shall :)
<magnusda> ironfroggy , try getting SuperGrubDisk and see if that owrks for you
<fit4lfe_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34912/
<fit4lfe_> can someone help me this one !
<magnusda> ironfroggy , it should be able to restore your boot record, evne if it's in dual boot with windows
<magnusda> ironfroggy , *even
<dipesh> ironfroggy: e.g. a grub config that points to the wrong kernel could also be the reason...
<intelikey> ironfroggy what setup you got ?
<freet15> pacman, bye
<ironfroggy> no dual boot. one harddrive, one partition, installing grub to the MBR. its at hda. very very vanilla setup.
<dipesh> ironfroggy: if you select the item from the grubmenu and press "e" you are able to see+edit the boot-params...
<intelikey> ironfroggy hmmmm not bios mismatched is it ?
<intelikey> grub can only boot what bios can boot
<ironfroggy> dipesh: i cant get to the grub menu.
<dipesh> uh
<ironfroggy> intelikey: no, the bios is able to boot the disc, otherwise i wouldnt be getting any grub messages when it does so.
<magnusda> ironfroggy , personally I'd give SGD a try, unless someone says that it can do more harm than good :)
<dipesh> ironfroggy: that sounds like something went wrong with the grub-install then
<intelikey> i.e.  if bios doesn't correctly recognize the disk/partiton  then grub is hosed       note; reading mbr != reading partition
<winbond> whats the command to reconfigure the xserver in 6.10?
<dipesh> intelikey: as far as I understood it, it was working for ironfroggy before, or?
<kai> ..are there any java devel in here?
<intelikey> winbond sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<winbond> intelikey: ty
<dipesh> kai: y
<fit4lfe_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34912/
<intelikey> dipesh & ironfroggy  i don't know how big that disk is but a boot partition might be the answer.
<kai> becasue I need help setting up my kate for javac
<kai> But I can't find the sdk and the jdk didn't either when I downloaded it from java.sun
<dipesh> intelikey: y, true... could also be a prob. but iirc "grub-install" should print a warning in that case, or?
<intelikey> fit4lfe_ i know a hack.
<ironfroggy> i have reinstalled grub many dozens of times. it was working fine, until i tried to install edgy.
<dipesh> KaiHanari: try clicking "Java SE" on java.sun.com (in the right under download)
<dipesh> kai I meaned
<kai> I did that already
<kai> I got the net beans bundle
<intelikey> fit4lfe_ sudo mv /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d . && sudo ln -s /bin/true /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d      and re-run your install command.  or just   sudo apt-get install -f       <<< that's a hack it will need undone after wards
<kai> but I like to free hand it alot, cus I'm studying for my exam reall soon
<dipesh> KaiHanari: guess then I still miss the prob; javac works from the Konsole?
<fit4lfe_> how do I undo it though
<KaiHanari> wtf
<kai> I'll try it again
<intelikey> ironfroggy ok that's a repartitioning that went off there?     clean install ?
<intelikey> sudo rm /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d && mv invoke-rc.d /usr/sbin
<intelikey> @ fit4lfe_
<kai> I think I may need the java EE sdk and it all works
<fit4lfe_> thx alot so appreciate it
<kai> Cus i already have the jdk
<fit4lfe_> so what  was wrong with it so I can understand
<dipesh> KaiHanari: EE is for enterprise development... not needed if you just like to hack e.g. swing or such stuff...
<KaiHanari> Eh?
<kai> no
<dipesh> KaiHanari: sorry
<ironfroggy> intelikey: yeah it was a completely clean install.
<kai> I can't use netbeans, it works fine there but when I kate and use javac it sayd bash command not found
<dipesh> KaiHanari: I meaned kai, but the auto-completion in Kopete seems to choose your nick each time I type ka<tab>
<intelikey> it expected invoke-rc.d  command to do something that it didn't do....   man invoke-rc.d   to understand what it does.    so we told the package manager that it did it. so it would not error out.
<intelikey> @ fit4lfe_
<dipesh> KaiHanari: then javac is not in your $PATH...
<dipesh> *arg*
<fit4lfe_> thanks so much
<dipesh> sorry again!
<kai> how do i set it?
<KaiHanari> -_-
<kai> I never really found out how the class path works in linux yet
<kai> in Suse I could just download the java devel kit and I was good to go
<macconline> hi... what software for linux how partition magic?
<KaiHanari> well kai has the name im supposed to have anyway, just someone has regged the name with nickserv before i bothered to register it, so i had to change to register
<intelikey> ironfroggy i'm still betting that the partition is not readable to grub!    for what ever reason.....   and the answer would be a boot partition.   it should be hda1  and less than 2g in size ext2 or 3  and mounted on  /boot
<kai> ..and not knowing how to set the class path screwed me on connecting to mySql
<dipesh> KaiHanari: "export PATH=/path/to/your/javac:$PATH" and if you like to have it persistent, add e.g. it to your ~/.bash_profile ... also it may a good idea to set export JAVA_HOME=/path/to/your/java/home/directory
<ironfroggy> wait
<dipesh> kai:
<ironfroggy> less than 2gb in size? what?
<intelikey> yes for the boot partition.
<dipesh> KaiHanari: "export CLASSPATH=/the/additional/path:$CLASSPATH"
<kai> so where ever the jdk installed thats the path?
<dipesh> y
<dipesh> KaiHanari: to test it, just copy+paste those "export..." line to your Konsole and look if "javac" is found...
<dipesh> *arg again*
<kai> becasue I had the driver but I never figured out how to set the class path so I had to unjar it in every directory I wanted to use it
* dipesh disables auto-completion now
<kai> ok, one sec
<intelikey> i have no problem with the idea of a 50m  boot partition  but some like more room than that. ironfroggy
<ironfroggy> well i was just using the install defaults with one partition.
<intelikey> ironfroggy yep   but it's not working for you.    so try something else.
<ironfroggy> i have. ive tried everything i could think of./
<ironfroggy> ive also tried lilo. ive tried sticking in an old (known to be good) drive as a seperate boot.
<ironfroggy> ive run out of ideas.
<intelikey> first rule of opensource.  there is not a "right way" there is your way, my way, and another way.
<intelikey> lilo should boot it.
<intelikey> lilo can boot things that grub cant
<intelikey> second rule of opensource.  if it's worth writing it's worth sharing.
<ironfroggy> it worked before, now it wont. i dunno.
<ironfroggy> gotta get going anywaqy.
<kai> do I need to restart it?
<dipesh> kai: nope, linux is not windows :)
<dipesh> you only need to restart if you compiled a new kernel and like to use it (but iirc there is also a way to work around that reboot)...
<intelikey> this is not that M$ reboot OS    don't restart the computer to clear the screen.
<kai> I put the commands in
<kai> lol
<kai> ...I didnt get any errors or anything but javac still doesnt work...this is where my javac is located /home/kai/jdk1.5.0_09/bin
<magnusda> hmpf...KDM Theme manager isn't working
<intelikey> dipesh indeed there are kernel options that allow for loading a new kernel in a running system.... but alas it is affectively the same as a reboot minus the bios post.
<dipesh> KaiHanari: the "export PATH=...." into the Konsole and _at_the_same_konsole_window_ tried to run e.g. "javac" and it doesn't say "command not found" ?
<kai> Are u serious, I didnt have to do all that last time
<kai> Im using the kate terminal
<draeath> Anyone know how to get the screensaver control panel in Kubuntu to show ALL the configuration? It seems that I have no way to specify things like colormap, fading, image/text/video sources etc
<dipesh> intelikey: there was a project something like 2 years or so ago that was able to replace the loaded kernel in the mem... don't know if how far it was or if the code was merged into the kernel...
<intelikey> dipesh we're probably talking about the same thing.   what i read was in the kernel docs.
<dipesh> KaiHanari: and it doesn't say "command not found" any longer? then it's working now :)
<dipesh> eh... now Kopete replaces kai: with KaiH... hmmm...
<kai> lol
<dipesh> intelikey: but then it's not the same as a reboot since e.g. services don't need to be restarted
<dipesh> or?
<dipesh> KaiHanari: test
<dipesh> damn, something wired is going on...
<intelikey> dipesh actually the services and running apps are not saved,  so...
<draeath> Anyone know how to get the screensaver control panel in Kubuntu to show ALL the configuration? It seems that I have no way to specify things like colormap, fading, image/text/video sources etc
<dipesh> intelikey: "not saved"?
<dipesh> "kai": so, java+javac works now?
<intelikey> dipesh it would be desasterous to insert loaded kernel modules into another kernel that could be major versions apart
<intelikey> dipesh it's the : used as a autocomplete char i suspect
<kai> no
<kai> I don't Im on sun.com right now
<william> ok ive installed kubuntu 6.10 and I love it, but the user i set up, seems to be root, do I need to add a weaker user? or am I only psuedo root?
<intelikey> william you are root jr.
<intelikey> !sudo | william
<ubotu> william: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ironfroggy> could any odd hardware problems cause grub to fail booting as im seeing?
<intelikey> and yes a weeker user might be a good idea.
<ironfroggy> considering that i have the exact same problem across multiple fress installs on this box?
<intelikey> ironfroggy yes.  but i still think if there is anyway to make a manual entry in the bios (with some bios's there is not)  you should set the disk pramaters  cyl/head/sect  correctly.
<william> i keep trying to install the java plugin , and it just hangs on a screen asking to click ok, but it doesnt let me click
<dipesh> intelikey: well, if the kernel got really replaced in the mem + all old modules are unloaded + matching modules of the new kernel are loaded + ... :-) anyway, noone sayed it's useful to try it to save such kind of reboots ;)
<kai> this blows, i can't java anything
<Jucato> william: don't use Adept when installing Sun Java
<ironfroggy> intelikey: i dont know if its relevent, but i never had this problem until i installed an ubuntu based distro on this box. ive been running other flavors on it for over half a decade.
<intelikey> dipesh "matching modules of the new kernel"  assumes a lot of backward compatability.   linux is not famous for that.
<william> but what about the plugin for firefox?
<Jucato> william: use "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin" in Konsole to install that
<intelikey> ironfroggy it's alos quite possable that ubuntu didn't set the disk parameters correctly and thus wrote a non-sensical partition.
<dipesh> "kai": so, what does not work? what kind of errormessage you get now on "javac"?
<kai> command not found
<dipesh> "kai": then the path you defined at export PATH="..." is wrong and to download another package from java.sun.com wan't solve it...
<intelikey> ironfroggy either way.  one thing seems obvious  bios and linux are not in agreement about how to read your disk.
<momal> Anyone know good program like Nero Vision for windows? | I need simple menu/chapter support
<ironfroggy> intelikey: if that was the case, how is it getting past grub stage 1?
<kai> I never had to set the class path before, Suse did it for me I guess
<ironfroggy> intelikey: if that was the case, wouldnt it have trouble even finding the bootloader?
<momal> Anyone know good program like Nero Vision? but one good with linux :) | I need simple menu/chapter support
<intelikey> ironfroggy no.  that's in the mbr
<dipesh> "kai": let's say you installed netbeams in "/opt/nb" ... and your javac is in "/opt/nb/java/bin/javac"... then it should look like "export PATH="/opt/nb/java/bin:$PATH"
<intelikey> first 512 bites of the disk
<ironfroggy> intelikey: ok so you are saying the problem is that the stage1 loader is looking for the stage1.5 loader in the wrong place? make sense.
<kai> do I have to do that every single time I restart my comp?
<intelikey> that's what i'm saying
<william> still doesnt work, hangs on a java screen asking to click ok
<Jucato> william: in Konsole?
<kai> I had that problem
<william> yes in konsole
<ironfroggy> intelikey: is there a way to inspect where grub thinks they are and to inspect the actual location on disk of a file's inode, so i can discover this?
<kai> william: fixit using the cli
<Jucato> william: use your keyboard to select OK, and hit Enter
<dipesh> "kai": nope. once it works you are able to put the lines e.g. into your ~/.bash_profile ...
<kai> Jucato: in the package install it won;t wokr
<kai> dipesh: wheres the bash profile located?
<Jucato> kai: I know. I'm the one who told him to use apt-get
<william> oh that is so totally lame
<kai> my bad
<william> but it worked
<ironfroggy> any idea what exit code 20 means for grub-reinstall?
<intelikey> ironfroggy yes.  but don't get me started lying about how...   hehhe    one could use a hex editor and look at the hd dirrectly.      or something like  dd if=/dev/hda count=128 | hd | less         you might want to increase the count  idk
<kai> I can put the export path anywhere? Doesnt matter
<dipesh> "kai": in "~" what is your homedirectory (so, e.g. /home/myusername/.bash_profile) ... cause the filename starts with a point, it's a hidden file (for the case you wonder that you don't see it in konqi).
<ironfroggy> intelikey: is there anyway to remedy a system that seems to be having such weird faults?
<ironfroggy> maybe some flags to give grub?
<intelikey> ironfroggy the old nortons utility could even let you read dirrectly.
<kai> dipesh: I found, I need to put it in the if/fi statements right?
<dipesh> "kai": just put it at the bottom and it should work... the .bash_profile is readed+executed if you login, normaly by the .bashrc file...
<intelikey> ironfroggy yes maybe but you need to get linux and bios to agree on the disk stats  if possable   that's the answer in a nut-shell
<dipesh> "kai": in what if-statements? well, just put it at the bottom outside of any if-statement
<kai> I was only askin cus theres to if statements and I wasnt sure if it had to go some where specific
<kai> ok
<ironfroggy> intelikey: well is there a way to discover which one is wrong?
<intelikey> correct which ever is not in agreement with the info on the hd it's self.... the sticker has always held the disk cyl/head/sect info.   check it and compare bios.  if that's correct you need to make linux agree with them before you install so the partitioning will be correct.
<intelikey> pull the cover and read the sticker
<ironfroggy> ugh oh god
<ironfroggy> this case is so crappy i actually have to dismantle the case itself to be able to remove the harddrive.
<ironfroggy> ill just find a way to cheat
<intelikey> yuch.....
<Search4Lancer> what's the format for including username and password in an FTP URL?
<intelikey> got docs on the hd ?
<intelikey> owners manual
<william> i know p2p is probly off topic, but can anyone tell me a good client for kubuntu?
<ironfroggy> in the past for backups ive actually run IDE cables out of the case and into another box, just to avoid removing the disk.
<dipesh> "kai": you may also like to take a look at http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/essential/environment/paths.html ... there it's more logical explained + examples are shown. May useful to understand why it's needed + how classpath's are working, etc.
<intelikey> websearch the manufacture ?
<kai> dipesh: ok, Im on it
<Search4Lancer> or, can anyone give me a better FTP client than Kasablanca or filerunner?
<dipesh> william: kmldonkey is nice :)
<william> gftp?
<intelikey> ironfroggy hehhe i have an ide cable sticking out of a box.... :)   but just cause i don't have usb ports on it and no usb cradle for an ide drive....
<intelikey> Search4Lancer kftp gftp ncftp ftp sftp....
<dipesh> Search4Lancer: konqueror also supports ftp... just put "ftp://whatever.com" into the locationbar... it also works transparently from within _any_ KDE-application (e.g. open Kate, choose File open and put there ftp://... into the locationbar. If you save the open file, it will be automaticly saved on the ftp-server.
<intelikey> s/kftp/kftpgrabber/
<Search4Lancer> thanks
<houseman> hello everyone
<intelikey> yes and so does mozilla   and most other web browsers
<intelikey> mc  does ftp too iirc
<chupa-chups> hello every body iam  just ttrying to install newer vergion of msn and iam being asked for mirror would u tell me what is mirror ???????????????
<houseman> has anyone tried to install Octave on kubuntu
<dipesh> intelikey: except that konqi is not a webbrowser nor is the ftp-code related to konqi...
<chupa-chups> houseeman - what does it do
<intelikey> dipesh konqueror is a web browesr
<houseman> it is a mathbased language used for engineering
<intelikey> and file manager.
<houseman> it is similar to Matlab
<chupa-chups> oh thanx
<houseman> i tried the package manager but it says it would cause breaks
<dipesh> intelikey: it's a container for any kpart... the webbrowser is khtml which has the khtml_part-kpart used to display html-pages within e.g. konqi. But you could also use e.g. kmldonkey to browse through the web ;)
<chupa-chups> could i find free download of autocad
<houseman> so i am doing an upgrade and going to try it again
<intelikey> dipesh oh konqi.
<houseman> idk autocad
<chupa-chups> from where ??????????] 
<houseman> chupa-chups, are you talking to me about autocad?
<chupa-chups> yes
<houseman> i dont know anything about autocad
<chupa-chups> mmmmmmmmmm
<houseman> i am trying to get Octave to work
<chupa-chups> so waht is idk autocad
<chupa-chups> the same pro?????
<houseman> no, it is like a program called Matlab.
<chupa-chups> ic
<chupa-chups> so would i ask u about something
<houseman> sure. but i am kinda new
<chupa-chups>  iam  just ttrying to install newer vergion of msn and iam being asked for mirror would u tell me what is mirror ???????????????
<intelikey> dipesh but that's like saying mozilla is not a web browser....    by that standard, it's not.  it's the window that the browser or the mail reader or the composer or .... runs in.
<houseman> a mirror is a site that helps reduce heavy traffic loads by offering the same download in multiple servers
<robotgeek> houseman: i would recommend using koctave
* intelikey thinks it's symantic, and not but a moot point anyway
<houseman> i tried that robotgeek
<houseman> it says break in install
<chupa-chups>  ok if iam from egypt would i select north america for example
<houseman> sure
<robotgeek> houseman: weird, can you paste (http://rafb.net/paste) the whole message
<chupa-chups>  thnk u very much
<dipesh> intelikey: well... the part that does render html-pages (so khtml) is not the same that does render ftp...
<houseman> not right now, i am running a whole system upgrade to make sure dependincies are met
<intelikey> dipesh to the user it's all one.
<houseman> no prob chupa
<dipesh> intelikey: y, absolutly true.
<houseman> robotgeek: have you used Matlab and koctave
<robotgeek> houseman: yes, matlab not on linux thoughh
<intelikey> robotgeek why rafb ?     just wondering... cause ubuntu has an official pastebin.
<dipesh> intelikey: and that's the great thing. while it looks as beeing the same, under the hood it's all component-based and could be reused at just any application with just some lines of code. damn cool technique.
<houseman> robotgeek: have you ever seen koctave?
<robotgeek> intelikey: well, that is what is in my autocomplete list :)
<oliver_> hi
<robotgeek> houseman: yes
<houseman> does it look like matlab does in windows?
<robotgeek> houseman: look?
<oliver_> has someone successfully compiled dazuko
<houseman> nvrmind, i am going to the homepage too see koctave
<robotgeek> houseman: not very similiar
<intelikey> dipesh and if they didn't try so hard to make everything "just work" with automounting like M$ i'd really like it.    as it stands i tolerate it i guess.
* intelikey uses console most of the time anyway
<magnusda_> intelikey , I think the automounting feature of KDE is awesome. If Linux is ever going to be able to really go mainstream it needs to "just work" :)
<dipesh> intelikey: or just disable it like I did on my desktop-system :)
<intelikey> magnusda_ then i hope linux "never really goes mainstream"
<intelikey> i hate M$ xp   and if linux ever becomes like it, i'll find something else to use.
<dipesh> intelikey: at the end it's all about beeing able to use a feature or don't use it. The user is able to decide while the distributor defines what is enabled/disabled by default...
<kai> dipesh: I got it to work but everytime I close the console I have to do it it again
<magnusda_> intelikey , like dipesh said. Just disable it. It's hard to explain to someone why they cannot use their USB keys without getting involved with a console and such
<intelikey> dipesh that's not so true for xp  and that's why i hate it so much.    well that and the eula     and the price    and ....
<houseman> robotgeek: i haven't compiled anything on kubuntu before, but i have had experience with it in slack, do you think i should try to compile koctave and octave?
<dipesh> "kai": and you did put it into your ~/.bash_profile ? hmmm...
<robotgeek> houseman: hmm, no need really.
<kai> dipesh: right now I'm in my .bash_profile its still not working system wide
<robotgeek> houseman: i think you will need to compile libaltas, etc etc, which can be quite painful
<dipesh> intelikey: same here + the politic + the missing freedom + the missing sourcecode + .... :)
<houseman> robotgeek: how so, the package manager wont do it for me
<houseman> oh
<houseman> ic
<intelikey> magnusda_ you don't have to get involved with the cli   a script would be fine.  just point and click to mount things.....   would be much better imo than automounting if you don't want it mounted.
<robotgeek> houseman: not compile it for you
<kai> ...is there anything else Im missing
<houseman> robotgeek: I'll keep trying the packages
<intelikey> but magnusda_ i'm through discussing it.
<houseman> robotgeek: does the dpkg tool work well
<robotgeek> houseman: apt-get works extremely well
<magnusda_> intelikey , alright, I won't reply, then.
<dipesh> "kai": eh, the .bash_profile is only for the user... /etc/profile is for system-wide stuff (so, for all users)...
<houseman> robotgeek: ok, thanks
<intelikey> magnusda_ reply if you wish  but i'm finished.
<kai> oh
<kai> dipesh: oops
<kai> lemme try again
<houseman> robotgeek: what do you use Matlab for?
<intelikey> well maybe i'm not.   i have one other thing to add.    i like the way linux works "without a gui running".   but when starting a gui changes the way things are working, it pisses me off.
<robotgeek> houseman: i dont use it anymore, but i used to use the control systems toolbox extensively
<kai> dipesh: Do I put the exact same thing in the profile?
<dipesh> "kai": y
<koriel> how can I add kubuntu features like transparency in windows, changing desktop with wheel mouse, smoothing dragging windows etc
<koriel> ?
<magnusda_> intelikey , no need to reply if I'm the only one reading it ;)
<kai> dipesh: For setting the class path
<intelikey> :)
<kai> PATH=/home/kai/jdk1.5.0_09/bin: export path?
<kai> thats it?
<intelikey> kai no
<intelikey> kai add  :$PATH
<dipesh> intelikey: well, at linux GUI and console are working together pretty good. So, you are able to control GUI-apps from the konsole...
<kai> what is it supposed to look like?
<kai> PATH=/home/kai/jdk1.5.0_09/bin: $PATH?
<intelikey> no space
<koriel> kai: you can do something like that ln -s /home/kai/jdk1.5.0_09/bin/java /usr/bin/java and the same for javac
<intelikey> and you shoudl quote it.
<ironfroggy> WTF
<dipesh> "kai" plus the "export" part like described at the sun-page I posted before...
<intelikey> koriel and that will need sudo
<ironfroggy> so i went to install lilo, and i reboot and what do i see?
<ironfroggy> now its made it all the way to grub stage 2 before locking up!
<koriel> oh he is not a sudoer?
<ironfroggy> does that even count as some weird kind of progress?
<dipesh> koriel: but that does not solve the classpath-prob ;)
<intelikey> ironfroggy lol   no
<koriel> sorry I didn't read the whole conversation, my bad
<ironfroggy> seriously, wtf?!
<kai> Im confused again
<kai>  PATH=/home/kai/jdk1.5.0_09/bin: $PATH
<kai> so thats not right?
<kai>  PATH=/home/kai/jdk1.5.0_09/bin:export $PATH
<intelikey> export PATH="/home/kai/jdk1.5.0_09/bin:$PATH"
<kai> thats what I put the first time
<kai> oh
<kai> damnit
<intelikey> one command is better than two
* qbit I just put JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.08 in /etc/environment file...
<kai> i need the ""?
<qbit> hrmmm - this new kvirc took out the "" - it was pasted
<intelikey> remember the second rule of opensource,   there is not a 'right way'  there are many ways.  your way, my way, another way,  maybe even a better way.    but not a "right way"
<qbit> lol - any way that gets it done   :-)
<kai> ok
<dipesh> :)
<kai> I just put export PATH=/home/kai/jdk1.5.0_09/bin:$PATH
<qbit> resin is about the only thing I run that really seems to need to find the jdk
<kai> im my et/profile and when I javac it still say command not found
<intelikey> that should work  but you should always quote thing with $ in them
<intelikey> you only read etc/profile on login.
<intelikey> logout and try again.
<dipesh> "kai": cause you don't relogin, the /etc/profile is not readed... so, for now you may like to "source /etc/profile" ... later not needed cause then /etc/profile will be readed on login...
<chupa-chups> hi all
<kai> so I do have to restart?
<TheBlunderbuss> Hi there.  Do I need to write the LiveCD to a CDR or can I write to CDRW?
<intelikey> no just lobin
<intelikey> login
<kai> every one made fun of me about that
<kai> So just re-login?
<intelikey> yep
<kai> ok, gravy
<qbit> TheBlunderbuss: CDRW is what I just used to install Edgy
<kai> I will be back in 5
<chupa-chups>  wht program should pay files .wav
<chupa-chups>  sorry , what program should play files .wav
<houseman> chuppa: amarok, xmms
<intelikey> dipesh and yes i know . /etc/profile would initiate that for one shell  but imo better to let him login so it's user wide.
<chupa-chups> they dont want to
<houseman> that is strange
<dipesh> intelikey: y, true :)
<houseman> do any sounds play?
<chupa-chups> what can i do for that
<chupa-chups> any extensions
<houseman> yeah, will any sound file play at all
<chupa-chups> wait
<intelikey> dipesh hehhe also if peradventure there was a space in $PATH  snit will go to ned and he'll learn why you quote things like that   lol
<ironfroggy> ugh now i get as far as 'LI' on boot
<chupa-chups> another song .wav is played now
<TheBlunderbuss> Thanks qbit
<chupa-chups> i dont know
<houseman> that is strange
<chupa-chups> he is playing some and the other not
<houseman> perhaps some of them are corrupted
<chupa-chups> no they are played all under window
<chupa-chups> no they are played all under windows
<dipesh> intelikey: I still remember the time I was starting with linux and I made exactly the same mistakes... but it's really a good way to learn the basics :)
<dipesh> (like taking care of evil spaces :)
<intelikey> all electronics run on smoke.    "snit > ned" ==  "smoke not in this noise emiting diode"      technitions joke.
<intelikey> pronounced "snit went to ned"  ^
<qbit> chupa-chups: iirc maybe not all .wav files in windows are necessarily in the same codec format
<qbit> so even though they'll all play in windows there are some that won't in non-windows
<intelikey> should be one of two formats  but the bit rates can very greatly   iirc
<qbit> I've seen that before
<intelikey> and .wav is supported in linux without propritary "codecs"     is it not ?
<qbit> well I've always installed the extra-codecs package immediately on install so I don't know if it does/doesn't with a default install
<qbit> but I have seen .wav files that would play in windows that won't play in any other *nix system, ie FreeBSD, Linux, or Solaris
<xsacha> wont play without proprietary ?
<qbit> in other words I wanted him to know that it's probably the particular .wavs themselves and not his system, per se
<chupa-chups> there is another problim
<xsacha> how do you install extra-codecs ?
<xsacha> like where do i get it
<chupa-chups> ok continu then i will tell the next problim
<qbit> add the multi lines to your sources.list
<chupa-chups> ???????????
<qbit> I think it's an FAQ and a bot help thingy
<chupa-chups> i know how to reach sources list by command line but what is multi lines
<qbit> they won't package the extra-codecs with the base system 'cause of proprietary nonsense
<ironfroggy> with "GRUB Read Error" what might it have an error reading and why?
<chupa-chups> the next problim is : my movies .avi and .asf dont want to be playded too
<intelikey> partition.  invalid/improper block size
<qbit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34920/
<intelikey> !mp3 | chupa-chups
<ubotu> chupa-chups: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<qbit> here's mine for an example - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34920/
<qbit> oops - sorry 'bout hitting it twice  :-)
<chupa-chups> ok ok thank u for help
<ironfroggy> also, i got this error specifically when i tried to install grub to a floppy (i am suspecting there is definately some issue with my bios and harddrive.
<qbit> you see the universe lines, just make another set like them with multiverse, refresh and you should be able to pull in the w32codecs package
<qbit> i think that's where they live
<intelikey> why not just add multiverse to that line ?
<intelikey> anyway.
<qbit> get libxine-extracodecs too
<intelikey> my sources.list is four lines long.
<qbit> yeah - mine could definitely stand a good cleaning
<wonderboy> hello all
<qbit> it's kind of been cut and pasted for a while
<qbit> it's sloppy
<wonderboy> is somebody here who use kubuntu?
<wonderboy> !!!
<kruemeltee> sure
<intelikey> correction.  i removed the extra one that had the non-free stuff  it's only three lines long now.
<wonderboy> I want a program like odc++
<qbit> clean is good, I should really clean mine up too   :-)
<wonderboy> a name
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, whats odc++?
<wonderboy> !
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main universe multiverse
<wonderboy> dc++
<intelikey> clean  ^
<wonderboy> u don't know
<dipesh> direct connect?
<kruemeltee> sorry, no ... but wait a second
<Jucato> you don't have restricted, intelikey?
<intelikey> no
<wonderboy> yup
<intelikey> don't need or want it
<Jucato> figures :)
<intelikey> but could be added to each line if needed
<wonderboy> is a download program
<Jucato> intelikey: you probably don't need it, as most stuff in restricted are kernel related, and you compile your own, right?
<dipesh> wonderboy: afaik mldonkey also supports directconnect and has with kmldonkey a nice gui...
<intelikey> does kinda figure, don't it Jucato.....  :)    guess i never thought of it.
<Jucato> heh :)
<wonderboy> is somebody who know?
<intelikey> Jucato yes rolled my own.
<kruemeltee> I think dipesh already told you, wonderboy
<qbit> my restricted was for the xen module
<intelikey> wonderboy what did you say dc++ is ?
<wonderboy> sorry i was to the bath
<wonderboy> were
<wonderboy> yes
<dipesh> 08:44:53 < dipesh >  wonderboy: afaik mldonkey also supports directconnect and has with kmldonkey a nice gui...
<kruemeltee> :-) "wonderboy: afaik mldonkey also supports directconnect and has with kmldonkey a nice gui..."
<Bubba_Gump> <intelikey> Jucato yes rolled my own. < that's a smoker talking, right there ;)
<Jucato> hahah
<intelikey> Bubba_Gump you would have been correct many years ago.
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<Bubba_Gump> the language stays :D
<wonderboy> mldonkey
<wonderboy> this is it?
<intelikey> Bubba_Gump the knowledge stays to... but from it all i am now free
<dipesh> wonderboy: a p2p-app that supports different protocols like torrent, donkey, dc, ...
<Bubba_Gump> cool
<Bubba_Gump> i used to smoke too
<Bubba_Gump> two years now :)
<Jucato> smoke what? that is the question :)
<Bubba_Gump> heheheh
<wonderboy> i want to download from my network
<intelikey> Jucato by the carton and by the pound   take your pick.
<Jucato> lol
<kraut> moin
<intelikey> but like the ex i didn't inhale
<intelikey> ex-prez  is should specify
<dipesh> wonderboy: should be np since ml has options for just everything. but I never tried the dc-support on ml, so I don't know how far the implementation is...
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, i found dctc ... but it has no gui, it's text-based
<wonderboy> k
<wonderboy> thanks
<intelikey> wonderboy what kind of dirrect connection you looking for ?
<intelikey> most irc clients can dcc
<wonderboy> something like dc++ for windows
<sungam_> has anyone else tried running Songbird? It loads fine, but when I try to play a song in it it just says "Error" where it should print the song title, how much it's played and all that
<wonderboy> i don't know if u used befor
<makis> hi everybody
<intelikey> wonderboy rather than me going looking for what that is just tell me what it does
<intelikey> i don't do windows
<wonderboy> i do
<makis> has anyone installed a firewall for kubuntu?is it necessary?
<Admiral_Chicago> !p2p > wonderboy
<Admiral_Chicago> wonderboy: linux dc++
<wonderboy> downloads diferent stufs from networks
<wonderboy> sure?
<Admiral_Chicago> yea
<wonderboy> k
<wonderboy> thanks
<intelikey> wonderboy emule ?   ktorrents   telnet  ssh/scp    ?
<wonderboy> i try mldonkey now
<kruemeltee> good luck wonderboy
<wonderboy> thanks
<wonderboy> i need it
<intelikey> dcgui - Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing)
<intelikey> something like that ?
<intelikey> it's in the repos
<wonderboy> i think so
<intelikey> !dcgui
<ubotu> dcgui: Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80-5 (edgy), package size 432 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<intelikey> it's all in knowing what you want to do.
<Alzi2> Hey. pseudo-transparency doesn't work in ANY app. Nor Konsole, Nor Crystal (kwin theme) wants to display pseudo-transparency. If I try to enable it and I click OK, when I check back, transparency is still not on... it's annoying. I want proper pseudo-transparency. Anyone?
<ironfroggy> how do i install lilo onto a floppy?
<ironfroggy> i tried `lilo -M /dev/fd0` after repartitioning the floppy, and it still tells me 'Fatal: /dev/fd0 is not a master device with a primary parition table'
<Alzi2> ironfroggy: You gotta format the floppy first.
<wonderboy> were i can find dcgui?
<intelikey> lilo-doc - Documentation for LILO (LInux LOader)  <<< i'd have to read... you can do it for me... :)
<ironfroggy> Alzi2: how do i do that?
<ironfroggy> Alzi2: i havent used a floppy since i was in grade school.
<intelikey> mkdosfs /dev/fd0
<Alzi2> ironfroggy: Just right-click the floppy in KDE and select format, OR do this command: 'mkdosfs /dev/fd0'
<houseman> robotgeek: i cannot install octave, or koctave
<Alzi2> intelikey: Can you help me with my problem?
<Alzi2> Hey. pseudo-transparency doesn't work in ANY app. Nor Konsole, Nor Crystal (kwin theme) wants to display pseudo-transparency. If I try to enable it and I click OK, when I check back, transparency is still not on... it's annoying. I want proper pseudo-transparency. Anyone?
<Alzi2> (That one)
<ironfroggy> ok i have done that but i get the same error when i try to get lilo to use it
<intelikey> Alzi2 fraid knot
<Alzi2> intelikey: Aww... well, I tried.
<intelikey> Alzi2 cli forte
<itstaff> hi all do you know how to disable a script from starting at boot time
<intelikey> sorry
<intelikey> itstaff update-rc.d
<intelikey> man that ^
<intelikey> basicly remove the symlink for the runlevel dir that is starting it.
<Alzi2> intelikey: cli forte>?
<ironfroggy> OMG my desktop is booting up for the first time in a freaking month. i feel light headed and i think my heart is skipping a few beats!
<intelikey> Alzi2 as in gui is not my strong point
<Alzi2> ironfroggy: Behave.
<Alzi2> intelikey: Ah, okay... i have both worlds on my side =)
<ironfroggy> Alzi2: ?
<Alzi2> ironfroggy: Command-line and graphical :P
<intelikey> ironfroggy yep you got a kernel loaded that could do what bios could not.
<intelikey> ironfroggy we'll have to change you nick to "floppy_boot"
<ironfroggy> hey whatever works
<Chris7mas> hi
<Chris7mas> what package should i install to be able to play flac files with amarok?
<Chris7mas> i'm using kubuntu 6.06 and amarok 1.4.4
<intelikey> ironfroggy     hdparm -g /dev/hda      and compare with bios
<Alzi2> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html
<Alzi2> Chris7mas: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html
<Chris7mas> ok thanks
<unix_infidel> hmm, this is odd.
<Alzi2> no pron
<Alzi2> prob*
<Alzi2> lol
<unix_infidel> i cant use alt+num on irssi in vmware with the right altkey
<intelikey> unix_infidel linux in general.  [right alt]  != [left alt] 
<unix_infidel> intelikey: hmm...
<unix_infidel> i'm usually able to use that keybind without any problems.
<intelikey> unix_infidel i use lots of consoles   L-alt+f1 == tty1    R-alt+f1 == tty13    it may be doing simular in your vmware.
<Chris7mas> it doesn't work Alzi2
<unix_lappy> intelikey: it's not alt+f0-9
<unix_lappy> its alt+num(0-9)
<Alzi2> Chris7mas: go to www.ubuntuforums.org and search for 'flac'. If that doesn't help you, go to the Ubuntu wiki and search for 'flac'
<intelikey> i know  but the point is  r-alt != l-alt    cause  f1 = f1    duh.
<wonderboy> is somebody who have instaler of dcgui?
<intelikey> here in this console  in bx  if i press l-alt+1 i get "-:- SWAP: Window 1 is not hidden!"    but R-alt+1 i get""   nothing.....   r-alt+2 "@"   l-alt+2 "-:- SWAP: No such window: 2"    and so on....
<wonderboy> i can't find it
<intelikey> wonderboy it's in universe
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> !universe
<wonderboy> in univers?
<intelikey> read the link ^
<ironfroggy> intelikey: what if my bios doesnt display the geometry its using?
<wonderboy> i'm from romania
<wonderboy> what link
<wonderboy> ?
<j_> what is the moodbar thing in Amarok?
<intelikey> ironfroggy that makes it harder to trubble shoot
<j_> anyone tried it?
<intelikey> wonderboy  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, http://dcgui.berlios.de/index.php
<itstaff> intelikey, thanks for the help
<wonderboy> k
<intelikey> itstaff np
<wonderboy> and what i download from here
<kruemeltee> its called DCGui
<intelikey> wonderboy you use the package manager
<wonderboy> Is my first time whan i use kuntubu
<wonderboy> i don't know what u mean
<kruemeltee> wonderboy ... try the following
<intelikey> but first read the link   "URL"   "web page"     it tells you how to enable the universe repository.
<kruemeltee> sudo apt-get install dcgui
<black_13_> what happend to xorgcfg?
<intelikey> kruemeltee help him enable universe then tell him that.
<wonderboy> pls help me
<intelikey> black_13_ that's in another distor
<kruemeltee> okay, intelikey
<intelikey> distro
<black_13_> which?
<wonderboy> i see here a Download, but say someting about Stable and CVS
<intelikey> idk black_13_
<black_13_> idk?
<intelikey> black_13_ the command you want is   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intelikey> idk=i don't know
<black_13_> the command hasnt produced a wokring xorg.config
<wonderboy> is somebody who wnat to help me?
<black_13_> xorg.conf
<intelikey> then you haven't answered the questions correctly.
<kruemeltee> wonderboy ... what version of kubuntu do you have? edgy eft?
<wonderboy> I don't know
<kruemeltee> kubuntu 6.06 (Dapper) or 6.10 (edgy eft)
<wonderboy> version 6.06 LTS
<kruemeltee> okay ...
<black_13_> you know the old xorgcfg worked great
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, go on http://schimana.net/ubuntu-sourceslist/
<black_13_> what about all that open source freedom?
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, there you'll find a file called sources.list
<wonderboy> k
<intelikey> black_13_ things like 'use kernel frame buffering'  say no.    and on the monitor section don't select simple   set it up right.   even go to monitorworld.com and get you crt's specs if you have to
<kruemeltee> (you have to use the dapper dake sources.list) ...
<intelikey> black_13_ and also user vesa driver     say no.
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, use a terminal ... logon as root ... (sudo su ... password)
<wonderboy> and how i do that
<j_> soo, anyone have any idea about that Moodbar thing?
<intelikey> black_13_ if you answer the questions correctly it will work.
<||arifaX> Hi, I setup my machine for dual screen with xinerama. now x always starts with 1280x1024 instead of 1400x1050. I can change it to 1400 but will not stay. Any ideas? Intel 945 (i915resolution)
<j_> what is it, what does it do?
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list and replace it with the file you find on the web site
<black_13_> the i keep getting screens found but none have a usable configuration
<ironfroggy> what do i need to install to mount cifs volumes?
<kruemeltee> okay ... step by step
<kruemeltee> please open a terminal wonderboy
<j_> !moodbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moodbar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> black_13_ you have that freedom.  install XFree86 is you like.   but don't expect much help here if you are not using "kubuntu" defaults....
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, now type "sudo su"
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, after that you have to enter the root password
<wonderboy> wait
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, now you are logged in as root ...
<intelikey> black_13_ what kind of display you got ?
<wonderboy> i can't fint etc/apt/soureces.list
<intelikey> black_13_ crt or lcd ?
<black_13_> lcd
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, okay ... within the root console please type "updatedb" and wait
<intelikey> kruemeltee slocate   yuch....
<black_13_> the problem is that this computer is a dell pizza box it has a built in video i replace that with an aftermarket pci ati video card
<intelikey> yeah  ati.....
<kruemeltee> intelikey, slocate? i just use locate (after updatedb) ... or is this wrong?
<wonderboy> man...
<intelikey> kruemeltee same thing
<wonderboy> is hard
<j_> moodbar colors your mp3s
<j_> how useless
<wonderboy> were is root console?
<kruemeltee> intelikey, that means, slocate is the same like first running updatedb and finally locate?
<wonderboy> in menu
<wonderboy> ?
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, just open a console ...
<black_13_> i keep getting Readeon no valid modes present and Screen(s) found, but none have usable configuraion
<intelikey> kruemeltee yes and same database too.   just a different parsor  maybe... not even sure locate isn't a symlink to slocate
<black_13_> and i had xorg working on this computer
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, similiar to terminal ... if you got a terminal/console open please tell me
<wonderboy> man, plese tell me were is this, i just worked with windows until now
<intelikey> black_13_ why not pastebin the xorg.conf  let me see if i notice the problem
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, do you use KDE or GNOME?
<wonderboy> >
<wonderboy> ?
<black_13_> sure
<j_> wonderboy, hit the menu button  then System -> Konsole
<black_13_> ill have to move it around
<wonderboy> k
<wonderboy> is kde
<wonderboy> k
<wonderboy> next
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, type "sudo su"
<wonderboy> i prin terminal?
<hyper_ch> how can I make an ISO file from a cd wie k3b?
<wonderboy> sorry
<intelikey> in konsole   sudo -i
<Jucato> kruemeltee: "sudo -i" is the preferred way
<wonderboy> i give him Use a different terminal program?
<intelikey> kruemeltee if you must use both at least add "-"     sudo su -      so it will be real root  not root using users env.
<wonderboy> an i write sudo su
<wonderboy> ?
<dipesh> hyper_ch: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Burning_ISOs_in_Linux_K3B
<wonderboy> and then?
<kruemeltee> intelikey, I never find out that using "sudo su" openes a root account with users env. ...
<dipesh> hyper_ch: btw one of the first results if you search for "k3b iso" with a earchengine like e.g. google...
<hyper_ch> dipesh: I have a CD and want to make an ISO... not vice versa
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, enter ... then you have to enter the root password
<hyper_ch> making a cd from an iso is simple... but I just can't find an option "make cd copy" and "save to "disk" instead of "burn cd"
<wonderboy> there i write?
<dipesh> hyper_ch: ah, guess I miss-read the question then :)
<black_13_> intelisense http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/4hnKHx30.html
<naught101> what the best ftpclient for kubuntu? usually use gftp, but it keeps crashing...
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, your root password you entered on installing kubuntu
<intelikey> nick completion.... :)
<wonderboy> I have there terminal, I pres use a different terminal program an d i write sudo su
<wonderboy> like this?
<kruemeltee> if you enter "sudo su" you may get the prompt "password?" ... so you have to enter the system-root-password you normally set on installing Kubuntu ...
<j_> anyone here do vector graphics with linux?
<wonderboy> and were i write the root password
<dipesh> hyper_ch: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CD_Burning#Making_an_iso-image_from_an_existing_cd ... don't know how it works with k3b :-/
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, if you dont get the prompt "password?" there may be something like "root@yourmachine >"
<wonderboy> iand
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, if so, you don't have to enter the root password ...
<wonderboy> k
<nrdb> newbie question, how do I print (i.e on paper) the output of a terminal command ? where do I pipe it ?
<wonderboy> next
<j_> there are at least 5 different vector graphics proggies in the repositories
<intelikey> black_13_ line 98 99 that doesn't look like lcd settings...  mine is crt so maybe some one else can confirm.
<dipesh> black_13_: intelikey: why not just boot from a kubuntu-livecd and copy over the xorg.conf ?
<kruemeltee> less /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> dipesh he can  but isn't that vesa ?
<hyper_ch> sorry, dropped out
<intelikey> being lcd it may work just as well,  idk
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, if you get a output so you can read your current "sources.list"
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, now go on the website I've told you ...
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, with the help of your browser
<wonderboy> wait
<intelikey> dipesh do you have lcd ?
<dipesh> intelikey: doesn't kubuntu's hw-detection should use the matching driver + generate the matching xorg.conf? at least it was working for me fine that way on other systems.
<wonderboy> were is this less /etc/apt/sources.list
<dipesh> y, let me check my xorg.conf :)
<intelikey> dipesh http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/4hnKHx30.html <--- that's his'n
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, just type "less /etc/apt/sources.list" at the command line ... then press enter so you max get the output of the file "sources.list" ... if so, everything is okay
<wonderboy> i don't know wre to type that
<wonderboy> were is that command line?
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, at the command line within the console ... or the terminal
<Jucato> wonderboy: K Menu -> System -> Konsole
<wonderboy> k there
<black_13_> intelikey so whats the deal
<intelikey> black_13_ sec. dipesh is comparing notes too.
<wonderboy> wait a secon because I havekontubu in romanian and is not perfect translated
<kruemeltee> okay ...
<Jucato> I wonder..
<Jucato> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro.
<Jucato> is that romanian?
<wonderboy> yes
<wonderboy> why?
<wonderboy> u are from romania?
<Jucato> you might want to check out if some people are there who could help you, too
<Jucato> nope, I'm not
<wonderboy> k
<kruemeltee> Jucato, :-)
<hyper_ch> anonye know how to create an ISO from a cd?
<Jucato> just in case you're having problems with English
<wonderboy> i know
<dipesh> intelikey: sorry, seems I've no backup of my old xorg.conf with the crt-settings... only the new one with tft :-/
<wonderboy> i don't write so good at all
<wonderboy> but u understand
<Jucato> no problem. your english is pretty understandable too
<wonderboy> !
<wonderboy> k
<intelikey> dipesh what you got on vert and horiz  for that lcd ?
<dipesh> 09:40:03 < dipesh >  hyper_ch: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CD_Burning#Making_an_iso-image_from_an_existing_cd ... don't know how it works with k3b :-/
<wonderboy> were is that command line
<nrdb> where do I pipe the stdout of a program for it to print (on paper) ?
<Jucato> wonderboy: it's called Konsole
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, yeah, your english is pretty well ... the command line is the line at the console/terminal
<guglielf> wonderboy: Alt-F2 --> konsole
<wonderboy> at the default Applications?
<dipesh> intelikey: http://rafb.net/paste/results/UgXUQ518.html
<hyper_ch> dipesh thx
<intelikey> nrdb depends on the printer  lpr  maybe
<wonderboy> k
<wonderboy> is open
<kruemeltee> okay, at this line you have to enter "less /etc/apt/sources.list" ... thats a command ... every command you have to activate with "ENTER"
<nrdb> intelikey: thats it thanks.
<wonderboy> unknown
<kruemeltee> "Return" is the same like "Enter"
<satempler> how come it takes so long to transfer files back from a USB 2.0 drive over a USB 2.0 connection I am only getting around 1Mb/s
<wonderboy> k
<wonderboy> next
<satempler> before I was getting 12Mb/s to the drive
<kruemeltee> what happens if you type "less /etc/apt/sources.list" and press Return?
<Jucato> all hail jono! :)
<satempler> resoring 17GBs of music
<jono> hey
<wonderboy> i pressed Enter
<dipesh> satempler: propably only usb1 is activate/used or you have one of those buggy usb2-cards like I had a while ago
<wonderboy> it is closed
<kruemeltee> closed?
<wonderboy> !!!
<satempler> dipesh: no it's interneal laptop card
<musya> Please check out www.musya.net and join to be a part of this site, if not please leave a message in the forum for as how to change this site to a better one. Our IRC is #musya
<wonderboy> alose
<wonderboy> close
<kruemeltee> ... I'm confused
<wonderboy> i try it again
<kruemeltee> okay
<satempler> my ehci_hdc driver is loaded
<j_> is there a way to make adept remember my password for maybe like 15 minutes?
<satempler> thats usb 2.0
<j_> I hate punching it in all the time
<satempler> kdesu that needs the password
<wonderboy> i writed and now i press Enter
<wonderboy> ok?
<satempler> not adept
<kruemeltee> yes
<satempler> there is probly a kdesu conf file some where
<wonderboy> i must give him to execut in terminal?
<satempler> don't know
<j_> satempler, I'll try
<kruemeltee> to execute the command at the terminal you just have to press Return ...
<wonderboy> yup
<j_> btw, is there a better search facility than the built-in KDE thing?
<kruemeltee> and what's happening?
<kruemeltee> closed again?
<j_> one that indexes maybe
<wonderboy> noup
<black_13_> intelikey ?
<kruemeltee> what else?
<kruemeltee> you got an output, right?
<kruemeltee> this should be your file "sources.list" ...
<dipesh> satempler: then it's a good question... I guess you also checked syslog/dmesg that usb2 is actualy used?
<wonderboy> is a new window
<wonderboy> black
<kruemeltee> no ... its the same window but with different text, right?
<wonderboy> i thinck so
<satempler> ok
<wonderboy> now...
<kruemeltee> yea ... press "q" and so you quit ... if so you have to be at the original terminal
<intelikey> black_13_ test that.
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, one line after your typed ccommand "less ..."
<londo4> Hallo everyone
<intelikey> black_13_  i make no promices.
<j_> where are the conf files stored usually?
<black_13_> could you email it to me
<dipesh> j_: beagle does indexing and has with kerry also a nice KDE-ui, but it also slows down everything (that's at least my experience).
<intelikey> neither do i spell it correctly  :)
<wonderboy> i pressed q and is empty
<j_> dipesh, aha
<intelikey> j_ /etc
<dipesh> j_: in /etc and in ~/.kde/*
<j_> intelikey, tnks
<kruemeltee> empty ?!? not the previous screen where you typed "less /etc/apt/sources.list"?
<black_13_> intelikey i didnt get it
<wonderboy> yes
<intelikey> oh yeah you might have meant local not global j_   and home.
<wonderboy> but is black
<kruemeltee> yeah, thats right ...
<intelikey> black_13_ transfer completed... find ~/ -name xorg.conf
<kruemeltee> now go on the web browser
<wonderboy> now i write again "les..." in the konsole
<kruemeltee> you dont have to
<black_13_> this is an xp computer we are talking on
<black_13_> could you email it to me?
<intelikey> black_13_ oh.... hehe
<kruemeltee> go on the web browser
<wonderboy> and
<black_13_> intelikey jjosburn@gmail.com
<kruemeltee> go on http://schimana.net/ubuntu-sourceslist/
<intelikey> let me just pastebin it.   errrr no you'll get M$ markup...
<intelikey> ok.
<zorglu_> q. recently my download of ubuntu iso via bittorrent went to 1.2mbyte/s to 300kbyte/s, any body experiences the same thing ?
<wonderboy> next
<satempler> dipesh: ok here is the rub kernel	[17184038.044000]  usb 3-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub
<kruemeltee> on top you see an example "sourcs.list", right?
<wonderboy> yes
<satempler> how can I make it go faster
<kruemeltee> okay, copy the whole "file" ... I mean ... copy the code of the sources.list you see there
<zorglu_> satempler: connect to a high speed hub ?
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, (mark with your mouse and press Crtl+C)
<satempler> or for that matter not use ohci_hcd and use a ehci_hcd
<wonderboy> k
<satempler> zorglu_: My laptop has USB 2.0 going to the drive
<zorglu_> satempler: ok my knowledge stop here :)
<satempler> zorglu_: ok
<kruemeltee> now go to the K-Menu ... Office ... KWrite
<kruemeltee> (i hope you already have installed)
<black_13_> intelikey paste bin is find i cant ftp it to the server
<wonderboy> on database office?
<wildchild> !subrip
<kruemeltee> database? no ... you have to open a text-editor ... but not open office ... a normal text editor
<intelikey> black_13_ but it would collect M$ markup from the pastebin... i'll email it.  as attached but it will take a second.    "i didn't have any email app installed"
<kruemeltee> what text-editors do you have?
<intelikey> do bow
<intelikey> now
<wonderboy> i don't know
<dipesh> satempler: maybe just try to unload the usb1 module? modprobe ehci_hcd && modprobe -r ohci_hcd
<intelikey> kate
<satempler> ehci_hcd is loaded
<dipesh> satempler: y, that was just to be sure ;)
<satempler> so just modprobe -r ohci_hcd
<wonderboy> were i see it
<intelikey> kruemeltee it's default kubuntu   kate will be there
<satempler> ok
<intelikey> and nano   but we want to stay away from cli i think...
<dipesh> satempler: and tail -f /var/log/message to look what the kernel says...
<dipesh> or tail -n 100 /var/log/message
<intelikey> oooops lagging....
<intelikey> sorry
<satempler> new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd
<wonderboy> iOffice editor?
<satempler> not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub
<satempler> configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<j_> wooohoo, no work today! thank god for broken source cds!
<wonderboy> kruemeltee
<dipesh> satempler: what kernel-version? and what usb-hw (lspic -vvvvv | grep USB)?
<dipesh> lspci
<musya> anyone know of any good apps like dreamweaver only for linux?
<intelikey> black_13_ should be in the box.
<satempler> one sec
<dipesh> musya: quanta
<wonderboy> kruemeltee u are stil here
<dipesh> musya: but I fear it's better then dreamwaver... ;)
<musya> dipesh: does it work for kubuntu?
<dipesh> musya: for saure
<dipesh> sure
<satempler> dipesh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34928/
<black_13_> thanks what xorgcfg totally be removed from xorg or just from ubuntu
<phen> hi
<phen> i got a question on installing tv tuner
<phen> can anyone help
<kruemel_tee> wonderboy, sorry ... my internetconnection was disturbed
<intelikey> black_13_ from debian i think and that's ubuntu's upstream source  so   ....
<wonderboy> k
<wonderboy> so
<kruemel_tee> wonderboy, what text editors do you have?
<phen_> Can anyone help me with installing my tv-tuner in Kubuntu?
<kruemel_tee> wonderboy, do you have emacs?
<intelikey> !tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wonderboy> office org. word procesor!!!
<wonderboy> this
<intelikey> kate.
<intelikey> kate  or nano.
<kruemel_tee> this one won't work ... you need a texteditor that can save pure ascii
<kruemel_tee> yeah, kate or nano would work
<j_> anyone tried kat?
<j_> theres also doodle
<j_> now I'm not sure which to install'
<j_> does kat index?
<intelikey> oo can do that.  but it's not default.   in fact i don't know an editor that can't save ascii
<wonderboy> or kontact
<phen_> 02:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<wonderboy> i don't think
<zorglu_> q. recently my download of ubuntu iso via bittorrent went to 1.2mbyte/s to 300kbyte/s, any body experiences the same thing ?
<ylz_> exit
<ylz_> exit
<ylz_> exit
<black_13_> intelikey same problem no change
<wonderboy> kruemeltee
<kruemel_tee> intelikey, yeah, but if I have to teach him how OO save pure ascii I'm still sitting here tomorrow
<kruemel_tee> wonderboy, no ... kontact is wrong ... do you have kate?
<intelikey> kruemel_tee yeah :)    kate'll do it.
<dipesh> satempler: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_on_an_AMD_Turion64-based_Compaq_Presario_V2000_Series_Notebook says something about bad usb2-support with SB400... but other pages are saying, that it should work fine. hmmm...
<satempler> ok because that is the model of laptop that I have
<intelikey> black_13_ swap the commented out vert and horiz   for the ones not commented and see what it gives.
<wonderboy> I have Office presentation,Spreadseet and word processor
<kruemel_tee> nothing out of office ...
<wonderboy> kate
<wonderboy> ??
<kruemel_tee> yeah
<kruemel_tee> you have kate wonderboy ?
<wonderboy> i don't think
<kruemel_tee> okay ... go to the console
<wonderboy> yuo
<wonderboy> i have
<kruemel_tee> please do exact what I tell you
<kruemel_tee> pwd (Return)
<dipesh> satempler: so, what kernel-version you are using?
<satempler> 2.6.17-10-generic
<wonderboy> what console
<satempler> should I upgrade
<wonderboy> black one
<kruemel_tee> yeah
<satempler> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<kruemel_tee> wonderboy, If I talk about a console I mean the black thing, okay?
<wonderboy> k
<dipesh> satempler: well, that's already a quit actual version...
<kruemel_tee> okay ... within the black thing (console) please type "pwd" and press RETURN
<satempler> I thought 2.6.18 somthing was the latest
<dipesh> satempler: 2.6.19 since today
<satempler> oh well there ya go
<dipesh> :)
<satempler> bug fixes a many
<kruemel_tee> wonderboy, if you do so, you get your current working directory
<intelikey> ahhh times up, i'm went.     " tre' bon' chance, mo chapo' "  :)
<dipesh> satempler: y. but if I seek for your laptop-model I also found a few pages saying that usb2 works fine without probs... so, hmmm...
<kruemel_tee> should be /home/youName
<leonardo> good morning
<satempler> what systems
<satempler> It has to have ATI South Bridge
<black_13_> intelikey what about the trick of taking a live cd?
<dipesh> satempler: "Compaq Presario V2000"
<satempler> Compaq Presario V2608WM
<dipesh> satempler: or are there different types/releases of it out?
<satempler> there isn't any others I know of that have installed Linux
<satempler> can't go back to windows I riped my XP key off the bottom
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, have you finished?
<leonardo> hi everybody
<wonderboy> so I type pwd
<kruemeltee> okay ... and then press "RETURN"
<wonderboy> were
<wonderboy> i can't type
<kruemeltee> oh lord ...
<Duracraft> Hows everyone
<leonardo> when i try to install java packages using adept manager, i get a "preparing..." message... and nothing else happens...
<wonderboy> i pressed q and now i have a black screen
<kruemeltee> press q like a told you before ... to quit the black screen and return to the line where you entered "less /etc/apt/sources.list" before
<wonderboy> and i can't write pwd
<phen_> leo-hit details and tab and enter?
<leonardo> ahh
<phen_> u should already jhave java
<phen_> i think
<kruemeltee> okay ... so close the terminal (with the x on the right top of the terminal window) ... and open a new one
<leonardo> thanks phen
<phen_> np
<leonardo> it was a "ok" at details, tks
<wonderboy> k
<wonderboy> next
<kruemeltee> now type "pwd" and press Enter
<kruemeltee> (sorry ... return)
<wonderboy> i pressed
<wonderboy> return
<kruemeltee> whats happening?
<wonderboy> e pressed enter
<MenZa> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<dipesh> satempler: well, if it's a new one it may not be that unlikly that a new kernel could fix it... do you compile them by your own? if yes, it may also an idea to turn on usb-verbosity (take care, it may produce lots of mb till gb of logfiles :) ... iirc Alan Stern and the usb-crew is always happy to get such logs into there hands for hw that doesn't actualy work.
<sungam> The sound on my computer keeps disappearing. I'm not sure, but I think it may be related to hitting the mute button on my keyboard. It doesn't seem to reactivate itself afterwards. /window new hide
<dipesh> work as expected
<kruemeltee> there has to be a new line where you got the information, in which directory you are
<wonderboy> i have a black screen and  i have ?home/wonderboy write
<sungam> ops :o
<satempler> dipesh: ok and ya I have to compile it my self
<kruemeltee> yea, right
<satempler> not looking forward to it
<satempler> takes a long time
<kruemeltee> now type "vi" and press return (you'll get a black window again)
<wonderboy> next
<kruemeltee> within the black window you press the key "i" ...
<wonderboy> insert
<kruemeltee> right
<wonderboy> then
<wonderboy> ...
<kruemeltee> now press the middle button of your mouse
<eilker> what is symlink ? is it exactly equalevent to shortcut in windows ?
<kruemeltee> (the text you previously marked at the browser) should appear
<wonderboy> yes
<wonderboy> nest
<kruemeltee> okay, now press Escape
<wonderboy> next
<leonardo> eilker, is equivalent?
<dipesh> satempler: depends... e.g. on my system it takes <5 minutes since my kernel .config is already pretty much perfect configured for this system. Also it's a nice way to learn more about the internals :) ... but if you don't like to go that deep yet, then I would suggest to either ask at one of those large forums for more tips or to to continue to seek via your fav search-engine for more details about kernel+your laptop-model. Normaly probl
<kruemeltee> (the cursor have to change his look) ...
<eilker> yes leonardo
<kruemeltee> now type ":w sources.list" and press return
<dipesh> satempler: it's also (very) possible that I just oversaw a way to get more infos or to even solve the prob... btw, a forum also has the advantage that other users that search via there fav search-engine may see your message then...
<kruemeltee> at the bottom of the screen a line appears, saying something like "sources.list written"
<kruemeltee> now type ":q" and press enter
<wonderboy> next
<dipesh> oh, did I miss a vi-introduction? :)
<kruemeltee> have you everything done? (:w sources.list) and (:q) ?!?
<kruemeltee> dipesh, lol ... no
<wonderboy> i think so
<eilker> !symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<wonderboy> i pressed esc
<kruemeltee> okay, now type ":w sources.list" and press enter
<wonderboy> command not found
<phen_> need help installing tvtuner : 02:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01) if anyone knows
<kruemeltee> ???
<kruemeltee> you may forgot the ":"
<wonderboy> :w sources.list
<wonderboy> right!?
<kruemeltee> yeah
<wonderboy> not found
<kruemeltee> try ":w! sources.list"
<wonderboy> noup
<wonderboy> same
<kruemeltee> *snief* ... I couldnt believe
<kruemeltee> try just ":w"
<black_13_> well vnc works at least
<wonderboy> same
<kruemeltee> try escape twice
<dipesh> oh, oh... vi is closed and him is back at the prompt I guess...
<kruemeltee> you think so? dipesh
<dipesh> kruemeltee: "command not found" sounds so...
<kruemeltee> *SNIEF*
<dipesh> propably the changes where already written...
<wonderboy> man
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, try ls and search on the output for "sources.list"
<kruemeltee> sorry, type "ls" and return
<discoloda> hello
<kruemeltee> now search for sources.list
<wonderboy> is or Ls
<kruemeltee> LS
<discoloda> is there a reason the liveCD would not load X properly? (i get as far as a blue screen)
<wonderboy> and now
<uwo> hi all. finally enabled sleep on thinkpad in edgy by modiying sleep.sh - suspend now works if i go through power manager - suspend - or by "sudo sleep.sh" in terminal. how can i bind this to FN-4 - the problem could be that this runs sleep.sh as normal user, which doesn't work even in terminal
<wonderboy> :w sources .list or sources.list
<kruemeltee> you found sources.list on the appearing output?
<kruemeltee> sources.list
<dipesh> discoloda: nah, linux does not have blue screens of dead cause they are patented by MS :) ... so, a black screen?
<kruemeltee> no no non ... back
<kruemeltee> not :w ... I think you already did that
<wonderboy> i pressed lx
<wonderboy> k
<kruemeltee> not lx ... ls
<wonderboy> andsorry
<wonderboy> ls
<wonderboy> j
<wonderboy> k
<wonderboy> now
<kruemeltee> at the appearing output you search for "sources.list"
<wonderboy> no such file or directory
<kruemeltee> ???
<dipesh> hehe
<wonderboy> Desktop  Examples  mldonkey-distrib-2.8.2
<kruemeltee> dipesh, what are you loughing about?
<wonderboy> this is what apear after i write ls
<wonderboy> and then i write sources.list
<wonderboy> right
<alexicon> meh
<kruemeltee> no ...
<wonderboy> !!!!!!
<kruemeltee> normally if you type ls you get the files included in yout directory you currently are ...
<dipesh> kruemeltee: I guess the situation (that is the human kind of communication in general and the problems cause of different kind of interpretations and protocols betrween individuals :)
<kruemeltee> dipesh, I think so too
<wonderboy> u told me to write ls
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, I think its better you join the channel #kubuntu-ro and try it there ... but you have to learn how to work with linux ... go on http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=3888 and download a english version of selflinux
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, if you don't know how to handle a console so I'm not able to help you ... it just takes too long ...
<kruemeltee> wonderboy, sorry ... but try to find some "linux learning sites" written in rumain ...
<wonderboy> k
<kruemeltee> :-)
<uwo> could someone tell me why sleep.sh works when run as root, but not as normal user? How can i change permission?
<wonderboy> thanks man and sorry
<kruemeltee> no problem ... you're welcome
<dipesh> isn't that much to learn btw... just some basic things like how to change directories, how to display the content of a directory, how to edit a file, etc.
<kruemeltee> right ...
<pyru> Hello, I am curious, i have just installed kubuntu on my laptop (toshiba satellite p100) and my sound works but is lower then usual, all settings are turned up
<pyru> anyone help me out with this
<dipesh> that also helps a lot to understand all those tutorials that are around and provides at the end a lot of less frustration cause things then start to work just like to like to have them working ;)
<kruemeltee> so long ... I have to work now ... :-)
<wonderboy> I k
<wonderboy> ok
<kruemeltee> good luck wonderboy
<leonardo> how do i fix disk block problems on boot
<leonardo> ?
<leonardo> there is a notice that they exist, but are not being fixed
<leonardo> is there any boot command or option to try?
<||arifaX> leonardo: maybe boot with a live cd and do some disk checks, but dunno the commands
<Pyru> Hello, I am curious, i have just installed kubuntu on my laptop (toshiba satellite p100) and my sound works but is lower then usual, all settings are turned up
<||arifaX> Pyru: do you have a manual volume adjustment on your notebook? maybe this is set to low volume?
<leonardo> arifax, is there a check on a instaled kubuntu? or just live cd?
<Pyru> yes, it's max
<Pyru> the volume dial on my notebook is turned all the way up.
* discoloda the same question as leonardo
<dipesh> leonardo: the prog is called "fsck" and it should be also installed at kubuntu... but it is not recommed to fsck a partition that is mounted...
<dipesh> ...that's why a livecd is a good way
<leonardo> ah ok dipesh
<dipesh> it's btw a console-app
<leonardo> yes, i ll try with live cd
<dipesh> just fsck<tab><tab> to see what fsck's do exist and man fsck to get some more infos about the prog ;)
<leonardo> yes, exist
<dipesh> Pyru: alt+f2 and then start "kmix" ... iirc the settings are remembered and maybe your e.g. master is very low...
<Jucato> anyone here with any experience with bluetooths and cellphones?
<Jucato> in Kubuntu, of course
<Voker57> Where are headers for kde stored?
<Voker57> and general kde dir too
<Voker57> who knows?
<Jucato> $KDEDIR in Kubuntu = /usr
<Jucato> afaik
<abattoir> Jucato: ME, ME ;)
<Jucato> ah abattoir! the man I should have asked :)
<Jucato> I got me a bluetooth dongle!!!
<Pyru> dipesh: still same thing
<Pyru> odd
<abattoir> Jucato: cool
<Jucato> abattoir: here's the thing, I can send to and from the phone. but... that's just it :)
<abattoir> Jucato: what else do you want to do?
<abattoir> Jucato: tried bluetooth:/ ?
<dipesh> Pyru: you also checked e.g. "pcm" ?
<Jucato> I want my phone to control the whole PC :P
<dipesh> at kmix
<abattoir> Jucato: get yourself bemused for s60
<dipesh> checked as in put it to the highest value
<Jucato> and leave the world of Linux... heheh j/k
<abattoir> Jucato: kbemusedsrv already  comes installed w/ kdebluetooth
<Jucato> abattoir: how do I browse through the phone's filesystem?
<Pyru> dipesh: all volume settings are all on max
<Pyru> maybe choose pcm as master?
<abattoir> Jucato: hmm, i haven't really needed/tried that one yet...
<shinobi2> any tools to convert hex 0x5A into integer or character?
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> I need that one the most :)
<shinobi2> i am looking for simple command line
<abattoir> Jucato: http://www.wahlau.org/linux_bluetooth_and_series_60
<dipesh> Pyru: hmmm... eh, no. I guess if you try e.g. the xmms audioplayer it's also low?
<Jucato> kool
<Voker57> ___________Where are kde headers stored?_____________
<Jucato> oh here's the thing... how do I search for bluetooth devices on my PC? I mean, I could search for devices on my phone, and my phone sees the PC. but not vice versa
<Pyru> dipesh: yes
<Pyru> i mean the sound works but on windows its 3 x louder
<Pyru> seems very dimm
<Voker57> does somebody know where are kde headers stored?
<Voker57> in kubuntu
<SortOfThing>  /usr/include/kde ?
<Voker57> nos uch dir
<Voker57> no such dir
<dipesh> Pyru: well, while I am not that familar with sound on linux it may an idea to "apt-get install alsa-utils" and run the alsamixer to look if anything there is wrong (for the case you are using alsa?)... else I don't really know :-(
<Jucato> Voker57: I think you need to install "kde-devel"?
<Voker57> Jucato: oh
<alakdan> hello, I am currently using firefox on edgy. Is there a way to move the close "x" button on the right rather than an 'x' button on every tabs?
<Jucato> abattoir: how did you search for the address of your phone? (hidd --search doesn't yield anything)
<abattoir> Jucato: try 'hcitool scan'
<Jucato> that did it. the wiki page must either be wrong or outdated
<abattoir> Jucato: ubuntu wiki?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> !bluetooth | abattoir
<ubotu> abattoir: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Voker57> Jucato: can i download headers only?
<alakdan> this is way cool on firefox! about:config
<Jucato> um that I don't know Voker57
<Jucato> ?
<fjellrev1> I'm running KSmoothdock but it will only show on one specific desktop,anyone know of anyway yo apply it to all desktops ?
<eilker> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stani> hello?
<Duracraft> Holla
<stani> I was wondering if it was possible to autostart an application minimized (.kde/autostart shortcut)?
<dhq> i need help i have a avi file i want it to read in my dvd player how do i make it a vcd
<sven> hello all
<sven> can somebody help me please?
<sven> where can ig get gpg?
<eilker> gpg ?
<sven> yes
<eilker> !gpg > sven
<j_> I need to write a little script that inputs lines from a text file to an application, how do I go about this?
<Duracraft> is it a video game
<j_> on windows I would have no problems
<TheOddOne> help question: has anybody gotten a winfast tv2000 remote working with kdelirc in edgy ?
<j_> !scripting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j_> ohnoes
<j_> is there an equivalent to vbscrito in ubuntu?
<j_> *vscript
<j_> *vbcript
<j_> *vbscript
<j_> damn
<j_> bad typo day
<afm\colossus> vbscript? wtf?
<afm\colossus> i don't think there's a single scripting language as limited and brain-damaged as vbscript for unix-style OSs
<j_> yeah, that was just an example
<j_> I normally use btewin on windows
<j_> so, how do I script this thing?
<afm\colossus> there are numerous extremely powerfulls cripting languages available for GNU/Linux
<afm\colossus> check Ruby, Python, Perl, Tcl/Tk, your shell, ...
<j_> Tcl/TK?
<j_> found it "Linux Shell Scripting for Idiots"
<stani> j_: Try Python, which also works on windows. Ask your question on the comp.lang.python mailing list, probably you'll get answers very soon. I guess you can use python subprocess for that.
<j_> stani, thanks for the suggestion
<DeadS0ul> hi, do any of you know how I can reinstall grub on my box, i had to reinstall windows recently
<Jucato> !grub | DeadS0ul
<ubotu> DeadS0ul: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<j_> ha, python is pre-installed too
<DeadS0ul> thanks
<stani> J_: If you are looking for a good python editor, try SPE (sudo apt-get install python-wxversion spe). Python is the most popular scripting language on ubuntu.
<eilker> i wanna install suse from dvd, i have its dvd, my pc doesnt have dvd player, but my laptop has, can i use my laptops's dvd player for my pc at booting ?
<DeadS0ul> Jucato, grub-install hd0 keeps failing =\
<DeadS0ul> meh i'll just do a reinstall
<sparr> the kde printer scan dialog defaulted to scanning 127.0.0.x when i have two IPs (like all normal people), 127.0.0.1 and 192.168.0.x.  wouldnt it be more friendly to default to the non-loopback ip?
<malic> does anyone know what could cause kubuntu desktop to respond slowly despite 3d drivers being installed?
<malic> ala window tearing when I move them around, etc
<malic> glx is working just fine
<malic> glxgears works just fine
<malic> but moving windows around is horrendously slow
<malic> slower then when i was using the nv driver
<[GuS] > Bonjour tout le monde
<apokryphos> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<[A] ndy80> hi
<[A] ndy80> a simple question: in ubuntu 6.06 if I use qt3 applications, the application theme is fine, rounded ecc... If I run qt4 application the theme is ugly! It looks like the old tcl/tk interface (for progress bar, checkbox ecc...) how can i fix this?
<dipesh> [A] ndy80: try "qtconfig"
<jesusr> buenas a todos
<[A] ndy80> qtconfig-qt4
<[A] ndy80> found!
<[A] ndy80> thanks :)
<dipesh> [A] ndy80: which Qt4-apps you are using btw?
<[A] ndy80> wengophone
<[A] ndy80> and designer-qt4
<[A] ndy80> I'm learning c++ programming with qt4
<SortOfThing_> good choice.
<[A] ndy80> thanks :)
<dipesh> y, very good choice :)
<xsacha> :)
<[A] ndy80> are you qt programmers?
<SortOfThing_> some of us
<SortOfThing_> if you want to talk to qt programmers, join #qt
<dipesh> or #kde :)
<[A] ndy80> yes, no problem... it was just a question :)
<dipesh> nah, #kde-devel
<[A] ndy80> of course on #qt they use qt :D
<dipesh> or #scribus :)
<SortOfThing_> or #kde-fr if you're a froggy
<[A] ndy80> ehehe
<[A] ndy80> no :P
<[A] ndy80> I'm IT, not FR :P
<drarem> how do i find out all the services that are running
<scheuri> g'day all
<scheuri> drarem: services or processes?
<drarem> web servers
<scheuri> drarem: either by using "nmap" or using "netstat"
<dipesh> or e.g. "ps -ef|grep apache"
<scheuri> drarem: or actually "ps" and searching for webservers such as apache
<dipesh> heh, /me was faster :)
<scheuri> 1 sec too slow...arrr...;)
<scheuri> ;)
<michaelvs> I had a botched upgrade to 6.10 last night.  Computer won't boot.  If I try the upgrade using a cd do you think it will work, or will I need to do a re-install from scratch?
<drarem> how do i unintall something i just apt-get install ?  I tried apt-remove, apt-get uninstall
<Hobbsee> drarem: apt-get remove
<hastesaver> drarem, apt-get remove
<drarem> doh
<scheuri> michaelvs: the upgrade might have been done "correctly"...but some configs might be faulty
<eilker> apt-get remove
<drarem> ty
<scheuri> drarem: I would suggest using aptitude instead of apt-get...as aptitude is a bit better when solving dependencies
<hastesaver> drarem, you can also do "apt-get --purge remove" if you want to wipe out all traces of it :-)
<hastesaver> scheuri, really? how so?
<scheuri> drarem: or to make things easier: "man apt-get" and "man aptitude"
<michaelvs> Scheuri: possibly.  It won't boot and I've had trouble with grub seeing that my boot disk is sdb1 before.  Have to remember how I've fixed this in the past...
<scheuri> hastesaver: well, I can't say from insights as I was not writting its code...but it appears to handle complex stuff better...
<scheuri> hastesaver: it was even suggested to use aptitude when updating from Debian Sarge (testing) when it became stable...
<scheuri> :=
<scheuri> michaelvs: indeed...;)...well....so what does "it does not boot" mean exactly?
<hastesaver> scheuri, isn't aptitude just an ncurses wrapper for apt? Anyway, I've never had dependency trouble (yet?) so I wouldn't know :-)
<scheuri> hastesaver: AFAIK it is not "just" a ncurses wrapper
<michaelvs> I get a flash of the kubuntu graphical boot screen and if I switch to alt-f7 or whatever it says something like udevd error with depmod or something.  No other boot messages and in f1 there are no boot messages past grub
<weedar> I have a program (Eclipse) that uses a SHIFT+CTRL+S key-combination to save all files, but when I attempt this I just open Kopete. How can I change this behaviour?
<Jucato> weedar: in Kopete -> Settings -> Configure Global Shortcuts
<guiden> is there programs like kazaa, bearshare for linux?
<scheuri> guiden: gtk-gnutella
<guiden> ok
<scheuri> hm, I probably should not have answered that
<naught101> I've lost my right click>"move to" and "copy to" commands...
<naught101> anyone know how to get them back?
<naught101> eh... they're back
<naught101> forget it
<scheuri> LOL
<scheuri> thanks...;)
<weedar> Jucato: thank you :)
<dipesh> guiden: or even better mldonkey+kmldonkey which dioesn't only gnutella but also e.g. donkey, direct connect, kamilia, overnet, fasttrack, etc.
<leonardo_br> hi everybody
<leonardo_br> which directory do you install your applications?
<apokryphos> leonardo_br: kde? In the KDE prefix (kde-config --prefix) which is /usr
<leonardo_br> yes, kde
<leonardo_br> do I use share or local?
<leonardo_br> any difference?
<apokryphos> for compiling applications /usr/local is probably better
<leonardo_br> hum
<apokryphos> there is, since this way you can have two applications installed -- the packaged one, and the compiled on (in /usr/local)
<guiden> dipesh ok thanks
<guiden> should I install them both?
<scheuri> guiden: you may....and try them....take what suits you best
<guiden> ok
<leonardo_br> apokryphos, like google earth, shoud i use usr/share? or local?
<apokryphos> google earth you could just install into your home directory even
<apokryphos> but /usr or /usr/local is fine for Google earth, since there's no Ubuntu package for it
<scheuri>  /opt would be probably the most consitent, right?
<leonardo_br> is there a consense about this subject?
<scheuri> *consistent
<leonardo_br> can i find any information on web?
<scheuri> leonardo_br: nope...:)...
<leonardo_br> ahhh tks
<guiden> dipesh, should I have the other programs install in order for the kmldonkey to work?
<guiden> ed
<scheuri> leonardo_br: it is merely a question of gusto...
<hastesaver> leonardo_br, for things not from the repos, /opt, usually
<scheuri> leonardo_br: in this case however
<dipesh> guiden: nope. only mldonkey and kmldonkey
<leonardo_br> but some hints are important to create my own classification
<scheuri> leonardo_br: in this case....take /opt for all software you add yourself
<guiden> dipesh there isn't a packed called mldonkey, is it the mldonkey-server
<scheuri>  /opt as in "optional"
<leonardo_br> scheuri, tks
<apokryphos> scheuri: nope. General is /usr for packages and /usr/local for compiled
<apokryphos> opt is of course also fine though. Doesn't entirely matter where you put it, as long as it's in path.
<scheuri> apokryphos: okay...sorry....you are right.../opt is just "easier" explained
<dipesh> guiden: y, take the mldonkey-server
<apokryphos> no worries
<dipesh> guiden: mldonkey is splittet into the core/server/mlnet which runs gui-less while e.g. KMLDonkey provides the gui.
<michaelvs> scheuri: I got disconnected.  Not sure if you had sent me anything else besides the boot question?
<michaelvs> Scheuri: incidentally, I just tried to boot to an earlier kernel.  I got errors for usplash, mdadm.conf, etc.  I think it isn't getting to initrd right or another disk...
<guiden> dipesh, does the server start if I start kmldonkey?
<leonardo_br> where symlinks are located?
<dipesh> guiden: start KMLDonkey and let the Wizard that shows up then guide you through all questions ;)
<scheuri> michaelvs: I am not sure if I can help you...as I am still using 6.06
<scheuri> michaelvs: what exactly does the newer kernel say? what kind of error?
<michaelvs> No worries.  I'm going to try another upgrade from CD, and if that doesn' t work I'll just move over my home and other imporant directories to another hard disk.
<guiden> dipesh workfolder? is it the folder for mldonkey?
<dipesh> guiden: as the wizard says; "this is where it stores all it's files..." ... should be "/var/lib/mldonkey/" on kubuntu
<ubuntu> I want to set up a fully encryped system, and have read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystem but I'm wondering if I can use that for edgy?
<ubuntu> as it says "Encrypted Root and Swap with LUKS (on Ubuntu 6.06)"
<dipesh> guiden: btw, I recommed "External core" rather then "Managed core" since then ml will keep running even if you close kmldonkey and also it already starts even before kde is up. Also mldonkey supports http and ftp downloads what makes it a nice tool to download always the latest kubuntu-cd's (ok, torrent may better here since it's faster :)
<dipesh> torrent is btw also supported
<delight> !kdesvn
<ubotu> kdesvn: subversion client with tight KDE integration. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (edgy), package size 1405 kB, installed size 3304 kB
<dipesh> guiden: also kmldonkey comes with the mldonkey:// kio-slave, a mldonkey-kde-service and konqueror integration...
<delight> Is there other ppls having problems with the kdesvn ?
<delight> I'm really annoyind it's crashin konqueror all the time!
<ubuntu> no one tried encrypting a full system here?
<delight> Did somebody find some workaround ? Cause it does not seem that we will se a backport of  a new kdesvn on edgy anitime soon
<delight> Did you just uninstall kdesvn or find some fix for it ? I am so annoyed with it ... can't be that we have to wait till feisty to get a working kdesvn
<guiden> dipesh how do I find the external core?
<delight> it was broken in dapper already
<dipesh> guiden: you don't need to find it... kmldonkey communicates with mldonkey through a socket (that's what the address+port is for)
<dipesh> guiden: direct access to the core is only needed if kmldonkey should manage the core for you...
<dakota> czesc, jest tu ktos z Polski?
<waddler> anyone know how i would create a link to another drive directory for proftpd?(/home/ftp to hdc1/music)
<yogi> Weird happenings on Edgy w/PL2303.  It gets disconnected w/o preamble.
<yogi> Nov 30 07:06:24 flight6 kernel: [17218608.100000]  usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 2
<yogi> Nov 30 07:06:24 flight6 kernel: [17218608.100000]  pl2303 2-2:1.0: device disconnected
<yogi> Nov 30 07:06:24 flight6 pppd[3726] : Hangup (SIGHUP)
<yogi> It happens intermittently... sometimes not for many days.
<Bulwinkle> Has anyone had problems installing mysql-server?  It isn't working for me (fresh install of edgy)
<yogi> Seem to be lots of people herre but all are doing something else.
<Bulwinkle> Hopefully they are all working on fixing the mysql-server package so that it works
<yogi> ...and my PL2303 dropping problem... ;-)
<Bulwinkle> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Bulwinkle> yogi:  can you restate your problem?
<yogi> Bulwinkle: The kernel is dropping the PL2303 connection w/o preamble.
<yogi> Nov 30 07:06:24 flight6 kernel: [17218608.100000]  usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 2
<yogi> Nov 30 07:06:24 flight6 kernel: [17218608.100000]  pl2303 2-2:1.0: device disconnected
<yogi> Nov 30 07:06:24 flight6 pppd[3726] : Hangup (SIGHUP)
<yogi> The prob is intermittent, Bullwinkle.
<icheyne> what is a pl2303 (I could google, but can't be bothered)
<Jorval> Hello channel :-) i have a little problem mounting an smbfs share. i can mount the share. but then an ls -la shows: ? ? ? mnt !!! and i cant access the content. did someone know what i did wrong ???
<Bulwinkle> !mysql-server
<ubotu> mysql-server: mysql database server (current version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.24a-9 (edgy), package size 38 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Bulwinkle> !mysql-server-5.0
<ubotu> mysql-server-5.0: mysql database server binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.24a-9 (edgy), package size 24352 kB, installed size 65824 kB
<yogi> Bulwinkle, I guess nobody can help with this one.  I think it is a module problem, actually.
<yogi> Bulwinkle, thanks for asking, anyhow.  Have a good day. ;-)
<Bulwinkle> can someone show me where to find the dependencies for a package?  When I try to install mysql-server it says "Dependency problems" and fails....  Isn't the whole purpose of apt-get to SOLVE dependencies?
<schme> KDE on Edgy.  How do I get rid of the lil' bouncy thing next to the cursor when applications are loaded?
<Jorval> @bulwinkle did you updated your reposities ?
<xmonkey> hello
<Bulwinkle> Jorval: yeppers....  and added a couple...  how do I flush my download cache?
<Jucato> schme: press Alt+F2, type in "KControl". Under Appearance & Themes, look for Launch Notification
<xmonkey> i have a ide hdd jumpered as master and a sata2 hdd on the first sata port. kubuntu installation wants to install grub "hd0". is that the ide or sata2 hdd now?
<schme> Jucato: I got some error when I ran kcontrol.. It did start up tho, and I did change it in laung notification.  It still did the bouncy bouncy
<Jucato> schme: did you launch it from the Run Command box (Alt+F2)?
<schme> Jucato: Actually I launched from an xterm .. does it matter ?
<Jucato> er I meant Launch Feedback, then change the Busy Cursor
<Jucato> schme: no, but the error messages that you see there are not important
<schme> Jucato: yeah. that is what I changed, meant that one :)
<schme> Jucato: it still bounced
<Jucato> did you click on Apply? :)
<schme> Hehe. Yes, I did.
<xmonkey> any idea?
<Jucato> hm.. weird...
<Jucato> maybe it needs a restart of KDE? (logout and login again)
<velle> which pdf readers are You using?
<icheyne> Bulwinkle, apt-cache unmet packagename
<Jucato> KPDF
<icheyne> Bulwinkle, I think :)
<apokryphos> kpdf is default in Kubuntu, I believe.
<schme> Jucato: Perhaps... It seems weird that session restart would be required. Oh well. I will try it next week when I have access to kubuntu again :)   Thought it might be some well known bug.. eh FEATURE. Thanks for the help though.
<icheyne> velle, adobe
<david> hey guys, could someone tell me how i go about adding a program to the konsole enviroment
<icheyne> "the konsole environment" what do you mean by that?
<comp6> heeeeej
<david> well i've installed hla and want konsole to recognize it instead of having to type the full path to it
<Henkiespankie> FLORIS
<comp5> HENKIE !
<Henkiespankie> HELEMAAL KNETTERRR
<KL00TVI00L> knetter buis ja
<velle> icheyne: me2 so far. I am really annoyed by the "hand mouse cursor", it is perfect for dragging the document around, but if I by accident give a single push, it both zooms in and scrolls down, i dont understand the point of that behavior. Did you think about that problem?
<Bulwinkle> icheyne: it gives me a list of all unmets is there a way to resolve them all?
<KL00TVI00L> NIJMEGEN NIJMEGEN NIJMEGEN NIJMEGEN NIJMEGEN NIJMEGEN NIJMEGEN NIJMEGEN NIJMEGEN NIJMEGEN NIJMEGEN NIJMEGEN NIJMEGEN NIJMEGEN NIJMEGEN NIJMEGEN
* Henkiespankie neukt KLOTVIOOL in kont
* KL00TVI00L lekker
<Henkiespankie> heej whats up you guys
<KL00TVI00L> NIJMEGEN NIJMEGEN NIJMEGEN
<KL00TVI00L> nec nec nec
<KL00TVI00L> guus je bent fokking lelijk :>
<KL00TVI00L> |>.<|
<velle> icheyne: and another thing, i havent found a way to scroll horisonatally only using the keyboard, this annoys me too, so I thought that there had to be a better reader
<icheyne> velle, sorry no - try kpdf - it's pretty good
<perrin> hi,  i am having some trouble with theming KDE,  when i apply any theme, i seem to get these weird black lines every 2nd listing in Kmail and Gaim, see http://preview.tinyurl.com/yfelnu  any ideas?
<icheyne> Bulwinkle, sudo apt-get install dependency1 dependency2 dependency3
<Henkiespankie> so yea i was like owning those noob
<icheyne> velle, you could try Ocular the new KDE pdf reader. I'm not sure what stage it's at yet
<Henkiespankie> stage 6 i ve heard
<velle> icheyne: and ive tried kpdf too, but it does not support bookmarks, and since i am actually reading books of hundreds of pages, this is really helpful feature
<velle> icheyne: thanks, ill try it right away :)
<Bulwinkle> icheyne: when I do apt-cache unmet mysql-server-5.0 I get the list of ALL unmet dependencies....
<Jucato> perrin: System Settings -> Appearance -> Colors -> in the Widget Color drop-down list, select Alternate Background in Lists and set it to the same color as Standard Background.
<icheyne> Bulwinkle, sorry I should have suggested this instead sudo apt-get build-dep mysqlserver
<perrin> Jucato: thanks, ive changed it,  do i need to restart X or something?
<Bulwinkle> icheyne: now its doing something :)
<Jucato> perrin: no need, afaik
<perrin> hmm ok,  it hasnt changed thats all
<icheyne> velle, you can try evince and xpdf too
<BlackBsd> does kubuntu still use all the debian packages, such as gcc 3.4.6, as opposed to 4.1?
<david> would .bashrc be the file i need to edit to make Konsole find an application by typining its name?
<BlackBsd> i guess i mean to ask if kubuntu is based off debian 3.1
<perrin> Jucato: all good, restarted gaim and other programs and its fine
<perrin> Jucato: thanks for the help
<Jucato> np
<Jucato> :)
<Bulwinkle> icheyne: resolved the deps and now still no install...  uninstalled mysql-server, mysql-server-5.0- apt-get clean- now reinstalling (fingers crossed)
<Bulwinkle> hmmmmm  mysqld fails when it tries to start
<Jorval> i have problems mounting a win-share! after mounting i have no stats , cant access the directory. ive did: mount -t smbfs -o username=xxxxx,password=xxxxx //server/share /mnt. has someone an idea ?
<icheyne> sorry Bulwinkle no idea
<Jorval> ls -la says: ?---------   ? ?    ?        ?                ? mnt
<velle> icheyne: I cant find Ocular anywhere...
<Jucato> Okular is still beta and will be released only in KDE 4
<Bulwinkle> mysqld just wont start: http://hashmysql.org/paste/viewentry.php?id=3048
<[GuS] > Bulwinkle, did you checked the logs?
<icheyne> velle, sorry Okular. I just found this article... http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/11/20/1933239&from=rss
<[GuS] > /var/log/
<Bulwinkle> [GuS] : http://hashmysql.org/paste/viewentry.php?id=3048
<Jucato> Okular won't be out in stable form until KDE 4
<icheyne> velle, okular is available for testing - http://kpdf.kde.org/okular/
<Jucato> yes, for "testing"
<david> does anyone know which folder the konsole configuration files are in?
<velle> icheyne: thanks, nice article, extremely relevant for me
<icheyne> velle, yes it's only 2 days old!
<Bulwinkle> got it working used a package from mysql.com
<Alter-Ego> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<azion> Hello all, could someone help me setup a qis
<azion> *widescreen resoliution no 6.10 please
<abattoir> azion: which video card?
<azion> Intel 852GME
<azion> Can it be done abattoir?
<abattoir> azion: oops, sorry, give me a sec
<azion> abattoir: Take your time
<abattoir> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<abattoir> azion: ^^^
<abattoir> azion: click on resolution not delivered by vbios
<azion> Thanks trying now
<azion> What repository is 855resolution on?
<Dr_willis> !find 855
<ubotu> Found: i855-crt, 915resolution
<abattoir> !info 855resolution
<Dr_willis> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> Package 855resolution does not exist in any distro I know
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Dr_willis> Looks like you got a name wrong. :) if it existed it would be in 'universe' it seems.
<abattoir> hmm, i guess that wiki page is outdated
<Dr_willis> I would think so .
<azion> Got it, thanks
<paitart> hi! i'm a newbie KUBUNTU user. how could i install the UBUNTU-desktop from KUBUNTU?
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_willis> :) easy eh.
<paitart> salamat!
<paitart> i tried that one but it gave this message: Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop
<Hawkwind> Setup your sources correctly
<Hawkwind> !repos | paitart
<ubotu> paitart: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Howdy all ! :)
<Jucato> hi
<BluesKaj> Jucato, ya gotta check this out ...good for a morning laff , http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SCJLlSf21Y&mode=user&search=
<vado> hello
<paitart> how do i install firefox on kubuntu?
<LjL> paitart: sudo apt-get install firefox
<paitart> oic
<paitart> tnx LjL
<cloakable> Is anyone else having problems with GMail and KMail on Edgy?
<Jucato> none here
<cloakable> Error: Could not connect to host pop.gmail.com
<cloakable> But I can ping it.
<Jucato> did you check the settings for GMail? like ports and authentication method?
<BluesKaj> works ok for me
<cloakable> Jucato: Worked before :( Port 995, SSL?
<Jucato> 995, SSL, Clear text
<Dheeraj_k> cloakable: r u behind the proxy?
<cloakable> Jucato: Yup, that's my settings.
<delight> !sldapd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sldapd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hm... works here for me
<cloakable> Dheeraj_k: 'the proxy'?
<delight> !slapd
<ubotu> slapd: OpenLDAP server (slapd). In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.26-5ubuntu3.1 (edgy), package size 879 kB, installed size 2432 kB
<Dheeraj_k> ping pop.gmail.com
<cloakable> PING gmail-pop.l.google.com (66.249.93.109) 56(84) bytes of data.
<cloakable> 64 bytes from 66.249.93.109: icmp_seq=1 ttl=241 time=36.8 ms
<cloakable> 64 bytes from 66.249.93.109: icmp_seq=2 ttl=241 time=34.1 ms
<cloakable> 64 bytes from 66.249.93.109: icmp_seq=3 ttl=241 time=35.9 ms
<cloakable> --- gmail-pop.l.google.com ping statistics ---
<cloakable> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2001ms
<cloakable> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 34.152/35.631/36.827/1.131 m
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dheeraj_k> change pop.gmail.com to 66.249.93.109 and than try
<cloakable> Nothing. Effing edgy.
<cloakable> Could not connect to host again.
<cloakable> Wait a second...
<Dheeraj_k> r u using firewall?
<cloakable> Yeah, I had port 995 blocked.
<Jucato> :P
<Dheeraj_k> thats the problem
<cloakable> Well, yeah.
<cloakable> I've unblocked it before you pointed that out, but thanks :)
<Dheeraj_k> allow KMail to use ssl (995) port
<Alter-Ego> is there a reason i should not enable backports
<cloakable> No
<Alter-Ego> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<trappist> Alter-Ego: if you're a big stickler for stability.
<trappist> Alter-Ego: but if you were that, you'd probably be running debian :)
<cloakable> Dheeraj_k: Yeah :) I did that about 5 mins before you said :P
<Alter-Ego> heh, edgy is unstable to begin with
<cloakable> Indeed
<Bulwinkle> can someone tell me why I am getting a Transaction failed: cannot lock /var/mail/(USER) when I try to get my mail in kmail?
<trappist> Bulwinkle: sounds like postfix or procmail or somebody's locking it, which is appropriate.  your mail should be spooled in /var/mail but delivered to (and read from, by kmail) your home dir
<londo4> hallo, how can I  use this command deb?
<cloakable> londo4: What are you trying to do?
<londo4> sorry, open the I mean /etc/sources.list
<cloakable> Um, I don't get your grammar, sorry.
<londo4> wich command can I use to open the /etc/sources.list?
<trappist> londo4: you mean /etc/apt/sources.list
<londo4> yes
<cloakable> londo4: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> cloakable: kdesu please
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<cloakable> Oh.
<cloakable> I use sudo
<Dheeraj_k> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<londo4> cloakable: thank man
<Bulwinkle> trappist: huh?  kmail is reading it from /var/spool/mail/(USER)....
<trappist> Bulwinkle: you mean it's reading from /var/spool/mail but complaining about locks on /var/mail?
<delight> !hula
<ubotu> hula: integrated mail & calendar system with simple interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0+svn379-2.1 (edgy), package size 3081 kB, installed size 8452 kB
<Bulwinkle> trappist: they are symlinks of each other
<trappist> Bulwinkle: ah that makes sense then.  is your mta delivering straight to that dir?  as I was saying, all the cool guys spool to (say) /var/spool/mail, then deliver (via procmail or the like) to something like ~/Maildir
<Bulwinkle> trappist: I'm not very cool...  I guess my mta is delivering to /var/mail/(user)
<mmm_> is anybody from turkey
* fdoving delivers directly to ~/Maildir :)
<trappist> Bulwinkle: actually it's spooling there.  I'm recommending you do a proper delivery so your MTA and MUA aren't stepping on each other in the spool dir.
<alteroo> Helloo
<Bulwinkle> trappist: how do I do something cool like that?  would it be in procmail?
<trappist> Bulwinkle: procmail is what I use.  there's some fancy newfangled thing all the kids are using these days, I forget what it's called
<alteroo> I just did a dist-upgrade to edgy based on the instructions at kubuntu.org and now I ccan't connect to the network
<alteroo> Is this an known issue?
<Bulwinkle> I'm using postfix for the mta...  isn't procmail associated with sendmail?
<Dheeraj_k> !smile | Bulwinkle:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> Bulwinkle: no, I use postfix/procmail
<Bulwinkle> trappist: should it do all of that if I just install procmail?
<fdoving> Bulwinkle: you can use procmail to deliver for postfix, take a look at 'mailbox_command'
<alteroo> Is there a way to test to see if edgy has fried my card??
<Bulwinkle> I'm installing procmail now...  love to know what all the "kids" are using....  young whippersnappers
<fdoving> Bulwinkle: http://www.postfix.org/postconf.5.html#mailbox_command
<BluesKaj> alteroo, an OS doesn't put enuff demands on yer card unledd yer running heavy duty games or such
<BluesKaj> unless
<alteroo> BluesKaj: Well it doesn't work anymore
<BluesKaj> why blame edgy ? ...maybe you need new drivers for the card
<BluesKaj> which card is it ?
<alteroo>  I just did an upgrade rebooted and now I can't get a DHCP offer or set my card static
<trappist> Bulwinkle: I don't know what ubuntu's default procmail config looks like, so I'm not sure.  my mailserver isn't an ubuntu box.
<alteroo> BluesKaj: new drivers for the card I just used to dist-upgrade?
<ubuntu> test
<BluesKaj> some video cards require new drivers in edgy
* kruemeltee greets everybody here on the channel
<alteroo> Network cards are not video cards
* glazed_eyes takes the greeting and traps it in a helium baloon, and makes it float so eveyone can see it
<alteroo> hi kruemeltee
<trappist> Bulwinkle: I think the new toy is called maildrop
<Bulwinkle> ahhhh
<BluesKaj> sorry alteroo, thought it was a video card since there are so many questions about them lately..  :(
<trappist> Bulwinkle: yeah, just looked it up.  that's the one I was thinking of.
<alteroo> BluesKaj: Thanks :)
<alteroo> Is there a history of Network cards dying in Edgy?
<BluesKaj> don't hear to many Q's about network cards ...lotsa Q's about samba and cups for network printing and access etc
<BluesKaj> well alteroo, I have yet to see that Q...been hanging out here for just a few months , but never heard of any card dying due to an upgrade
<alteroo> ok
<jldomingo> alteroo: did you test if the module is loaded? What's the module of your network card?
<jldomingo> Did you run depmod -a?
<alteroo> nope
<jldomingo> Do you know how modules work in linux, and how to manually setup the network?
<paitart> ne1 here kubuntu users in manila/philippines?
* Jucato raises his hand
<fdoving> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<fdoving> :)
<paitart> mabuhay
<Jucato> :)
<kai> wasup
<Jucato> heh :P
<trappist> somebody can't write that !ph message in tagalog?
<Jucato> trappist: our LoCo leader didn't want to
<trappist> I see
<kai> Jucato: guess what, remeber that thing you was helping me with
<trappist> Jucato: most filipinos speak english?
<Jucato> kai: which thing?
<paitart> is there a kubuntu newbie website?
<kai> Jucato: the javac thing
<Jucato> kai: ah
<paitart> trappist: may i butt in? yes, filipinos speak english. we're the third or fourth largest english speaking nation.
<kai> Jucato: it mercked my profile
<trappist> paitart: thanks, didn't know that
<Jucato> kai: javac?
<Jucato> what exactly did I say? (I don't recall anything about javac.. coz I don't even know what it is)
<kai> Jucato: I was tryin to put the java root in my classpath
<Jucato> that wasn't me then
<Jucato> because all I know about java is installing it and setting the default java to Sun
<DaSkreech> jldomingo: Thanks :-)
<kai> Jucato: I think I put it in wrong somewheree, I put in one spot but I had put it somewhere else and that may had screwed it up
<kai> can you help me out with that later on? I gotta real install my system
<kai> ....again
<Jucato> probably, but I don't know JRE stuff
<Jucato> I mean JDK
<ubuntu> I am partitoning my drive before I install Edgy (I do this from the live cd), but it has gone ten minutes and the aprtioning bar says 0 percent
<ubuntu> aprtioing means partitoning
<kai> yea
<ubuntu> How long should it take?
<kai> Jucato: I'm a wanna be jaa devel and I like to write java freehand using kate
<jldomingo> ubuntu: open a console and take a look for if there's some partition mounted (in use)
<Jucato> kai: sorry I can't help you there... :(
<kai> Jucato: why not, if you can set it to defualt, i think that mayb all I need to do to compile
<snowrichard> hi
<ubuntu> Thanks
<ubuntu> Really sweet, install while surfing the net
<DaSkreech> OK I'd like a recommendation
<Jucato> O.o
<DaSkreech> there are whole set of Python- packages which seem to have been deprecated
<DaSkreech> should I remove them or upgrade them?
<trappist> DaSkreech: if they're deprecated, even if you need them, their functionality is likely replaced.  I'd remove em.
<DaSkreech> trappist: Well to be more specific they were removed from the ubuntu-minimal package so .. can I assume i don't need them?
<trappist> DaSkreech: if nothing else depends on them, yes
<Giangi> hi
<DaSkreech> trappist: Is there an easy way to figure out if something depends on them?
<trappist> DaSkreech: try to uninstall them, and see if they want to take anything else with them
<DaSkreech> trappist: >_< It's a whole lot of them. Guess I'll do them one by one
<lalo_> hello all
<lalo_> can so help me............? i wanna know how to shring movies on linux
<lalo_> is there any application as movie shrink for linux?
<DaSkreech> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<DaSkreech> Ahmm
<DaSkreech> !dvdshrink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdshrink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> !transcode
<ubotu> transcode: Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0.2-0.8ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2293 kB, installed size 5424 kB
<lalo_> but movies arent on dvd format...there are on avi or mpeg, divx format
<trappist> !dvd::rip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<DaSkreech> lalo_: If htey are divx they are already pretty much shrunk
<DaSkreech> Unless you are going mp4 and I'd highly advise not to go from Divx to mp4
<trappist> good point
<DaSkreech> Anyone uses basket?
<rance> is anyone using the new free vmware server in kubuntu?  I checked the package db and found vmware player, but not server.  vmware will let you download either a rpm or a tar of binaries and I was just checking if anyone had been able to make it work?
<dgiulian> DaSkreech whats that?
<DaSkreech> !basket
<ubotu> basket: User-friendly way to run programs and manage links in KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-6 (edgy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<DaSkreech> !basket | dgiulian
<Jucato> I use basket, but not the version from the repos...
<snowrichard> I installed the 6.10 dvd.  Its pretty nice.
<DaSkreech> dgiulian: http://basket.kde.org
<Jucato> (or I try to learn to use basket... or like it even..)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Which version?
<Jucato> 0.6
<DaSkreech> Jucato: .deb?
<snowrichard> had to switch the video driver from "nv" to "vesa" because nv freezes on my system.
<Jucato> yes. from basket.kde.org
<DaSkreech> Jucato: It spits nasty errors at me
<Jucato> hm... I have no idea why it wouldn't work
<Jucato> do you have the older version installed?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> Give it Da boot first?
<Jucato> not necessarily
<Jucato> what errors do you get?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/262530
<Jucato> hm... strange errors...
<Jucato> (meaning I haven't encountered those yet...
<helge> Just got Efty, but my bluetooth doesnt work properly, like it did in dapper. I can send to computer but from computer to phone.
<helge> but NOT from computer to phone
<DaSkreech> Efty :-)
<aluno_> alguem?
* DaSkreech chuckles
<ermak> i am trying to install ati drivers on Kubuntu/Edgy, version 8.29.6, I have made steps described here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<helge> Edgy then
<ermak> bu have this:
<ermak> fglrxinfo
<ermak> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<ermak> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<ermak> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<ermak> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<ermak> can anyone help me. please?
<ermak> also I have this:
<ermak> dmesg | grep fglrx
<ermak> [17179587.364000]  fglrx: version magic '2.6.17-10-generic SMP mod_unload 586 REGPARM gcc-4.0' should be '2.6.17-10-generic SMP mod_unload 586 REGPARM gcc-4.1'
<ermak> [17179592.028000]  fglrx: version magic '2.6.17-10-generic SMP mod_unload 586 REGPARM gcc-4.0' should be '2.6.17-10-generic SMP mod_unload 586 REGPARM gcc-4.1'
<ermak> [17179596.028000]  fglrx: version magic '2.6.17-10-generic SMP mod_unload 586 REGPARM gcc-4.0' should be '2.6.17-10-generic SMP mod_unload 586 REGPARM gcc-4.1'
<ermak> ?
<DaSkreech> ermak: have you asked in #ubuntu-xgl ?
<BluesKaj> !pastebin > ermak
<ermak> DaSkreech: ok, I ll try there
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: thanks
<ermak> BluesKaj: thanks, I have not known about this service
<DaSkreech> Something is up with Konversation :-(
<DaSkreech> it doesn't flash when people say my name and it flashes when people don't
<Ayabara> I just went over from ubuntu to kubuntu. what is a good image viewer in kubuntu? gwenview?
<kai> brb
<mohammed> hey guys , how to upgrade linux kernel om kubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> mohammed: If you have the repos you can just apt-get install them
<Admiral_Chicago> !seen Jucato
<ubotu> I last saw Jucato (n=jucato@124.106.179.196) 8h 31m 10s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<mohammed> excuse me , i'm noob to this ! but I noticed kernel version 2.6.19 is out
<DaSkreech> mohammed: Where?
<mohammed> http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Linux_Kernel/1144175077/1
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: It was released yesterday
<Hawkwind> I've got 2.6.19 built and installed here, just haven't booted to it yet
<mohammed> yeah , kernel.org is updated
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: tell that to mohammed :)
<Hawkwind> It was updated last night, as I built it around 8pm my time
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: You asked where, so I told you :)
<snowrichard> Hi Hawkwind.  Just put Kubuntu on my P4
<Hawkwind> snowrichard: Hey there.  Welcome to the dark side :)
<nagyv> is here someone who could help me with bluetooth? I would like to use my SonyEricsson as a remote controller, I have found a site to set up my controller (http://stefans.datenbruch.de/k750i/remote.shtml), but something is wrong. In syslog I get the following error: HID create error 2 (no such file or directory) Any ideas?
<mohammed> so guys , what to do ?
<DaSkreech> mohammed: Why do you need this kernel?
<BluesKaj> Hawkwind, are there any advantages to this kernel upgrade ?
<mohammed> I just wanna know how to do the process .. I'm learning about linux
<DaSkreech> mohammed: Well for Kubuntu you can kick back for a few days while the system processes it and stablizes it
<nagyv> Ayabara: some people prefer gwenview other digikam
<mohammed> will be a configured kernel for kubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> mohammed: correct
<DaSkreech> mohammed: If you want to tune one specifically for yourself you can build the kernel yourself as Hawkwind has done
<mohammed> oh , ok I'll hang around untill then .. thank you
<Hawkwind> mohammed: I have a script and a how-to that does it all for you and builds deb packages of the kernel
<mohammed> will apperciate this ! how can I get it ?
<Hawkwind> mohammed: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/CompilingYourOwnKernel
<Hawkwind> mohammed: The script is at the bottom of that wiki page
<Ayabara> nagyv, ok. I'll stick with gwenview than :-)
<nagyv> Ayabara: I would recommend you to try out digikam too, you can never know! :)
<mohammed> ok , will it work for configured kubuntu kernel as well as generic linux kernel ?
<Hawkwind> mohammed: I've used it for about 2 months.  It will allow you to use your current .config file to build the new kernel with
<Hawkwind> mohammed: You can of course change anything you want as far as modules and things like that
<BluesKaj> !picasa
<ubotu> Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<mohammed> ok , thank you!
<ottito> what's going on
<ottito> i have just installed k in my ltp
<ottito> need some help
<nagyv> ottito: ask! :)
<DaSkreech> hi tackat
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stani> is it possible to autostart an application as minimized (~/.kde/Autostart) or to open it in another workspace?
<fdoving> stani: yes, use kstart
<tackat> or dcop
<fdoving> stani: man:/kstart in konqueror.
<tackat> you should go for kstart though
<fdoving> tackat: how do you do that with dcop?
<stani> great, this is wat I really needed
<tackat> fdoving: e.g. dcop kontact kontact-mainwindow#1 minimize
<tackat> fdoving: dcop kontact kontact-mainwindow#1 minimize
<tackat> fdoving: or whatever application you're using
<tackat> That way you can almost do anything to your application you want to
<fdoving> tackat: ok, that would only work for apps with dcop support. kstart works for all gui apps.
<tackat> fdoving: Right. However most KDE applications do have dcop support and support for the mainwindow stuff is the most basic thing that gets always implemented
<BluesKaj> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<tackat> !Marble
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Marble - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vladdy> !don't know :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about don't know :D - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tackat> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<tackat> ok, sorry to the ops then ;)
<Vladdy> hehehhe
<trappist> tackat: feel free to play with the bot in pmsg: /msg ubotu somethingstupid
<BluesKaj> what ops ? :)
<Vladdy> hehehe
<Vladdy> they're hidden ;p
* mode/#kubuntu [+o trappist]  by ChanServ
* trappist waves
<BluesKaj> chickens...   :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<Vladdy> bit high up there :D
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<fdoving> :)
<LjL> showoffs
<Vladdy> lol
* mode/#kubuntu [-o trappist]  by trappist
<Vladdy> hehe.. only ops i have is in #cross-lfs, enough for me ;p
<BluesKaj> hiding ops ...must have peeved some ppl off
<Vladdy> /ns set help
<Vladdy> oeps
* maxpax hello everyone
<maxpax> anyone from Italy ?
<snowrichard> -+
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<snowrichard> kklkjklhjkl;hkl;h
<vado> Bonsoir tout le monde
<stani> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DexterF> hi. how's the 6.10 dvd different from the cd? what's extra?
<outime> DexterF, a lot of packages more
<kai> how can I remove gnome and everything associated with it?
<kai> I want nothing to do with gnome
<DexterF> outime: figures. base system is the same?
<outime> kai, try with 'apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop'
<kai> I did that
<outime> Same, DexterF
<DexterF> another thing: 6.10 live out of the box with beryl/aiglx?
<trappist> kai: try debfoster
<kai> but I wan all the applications gone as well
<kai> trappist: whats debfoster?
<outime> DexterF, Edgy comes with AIGLX
<outime> but not with Beryl
<Voker57> hi
<kai> brb
<outime> k
<Kai2> Hey
<Kai2> You
<Kai2> >:(
<Kai2> That guy keeps stealing my name
<Kai2> I invite you all to shun him
<ras_> hi, all
<DexterF> outime: any other window manager for 3D candy?
<outime> Compiz or Beryl are the best
<ras_> i'm delete /var/lib/apt/lists. where i can download this file?
<Voker57> where to get API docs for Kdevelop?
<outime> maybe http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdevelop/ Voker57 ?
<Voker57> outime: and as an offline manual?
<DexterF> outime: ok: so I can boot the 6.10 live dvd and check if it works, or do I have to do some stunts to use aiglx instead of "ordinary" X?
<ras_> <outime> knok-knok
<outime> download http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdevelop/kdevelop/kdevelop.pdf
<Voker57> oh sorry
<outime> DexterF, I think that you need to install Edgy to the hard drive to make modifications
<ras_> i'm delete /var/lib/apt/lists. where i can download this file? (!)
<DexterF> ras_: re-install the package.
<ras_> <DexterF> dpkg ?
<DexterF> aptitude rather
<nagyv> how can I check if I have support for hid devices in the kernel?
<SlimG> can anyone help me? following command give's me error: flac -d -c input.flac | oggenc -q6 - output.ogg (flac gives following error: ERROR: Multiple files specified when using stdin)
<trappist> SlimG: are you sure it's flac giving you that error?
<trappist> (looks like oggenc is what's getting files on stdin)
<Lam_> what package(s) do i install to get amarok visualations?
<fdoving> SlimG: try to add '-o' before 'output.ogg'
* trappist backspaces
<trappist> what fdoving said
<trappist> and put -o output.ogg before the -
<fdoving> .. good point.
<SlimG> hmm.. I found out oggenc is capable of decoding .flac, don't need the flac command
<SlimG> this is my working solution: oggenc -q6 input.flac output.ogg
<trappist> SlimG: looks a lot more effecient
<trappist> *efficient
<Eeyore-Jr> what is that program that drops down a term screen when pressing f12?  from the top of the screen?  starts with a k
<outime> Eeyore-Jr, yakuake
<Eeyore-Jr> !yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: Yet Another Kuake, KDE terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 67 kB, installed size 488 kB
<outime> and doesn't start with a k, with a y yep
<Eeyore-Jr> :-), yep
<SlimG> trappist: sure did :)
<fragrag> I have trouble installing the lame encoder, I get this
<fragrag> fragrag@fragrag-desktop:~/lame-3.97$ sh install-sh
<fragrag> install-sh: no input file specified.
<crimsun> why are you not using lame from multiverse?
<crimsun> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<fragrag> Oh right, thanks. I forgot that feature
<fragrag> !info multiverse
<ubotu> Package multiverse does not exist in any distro I know
<fragrag> Another newbish question.. how do I get multiverse?
<trappist> !multiverse | fragrag
<ubotu> fragrag: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fragrag> thanks alot
<nagyv> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<ubuntu> hi all
<apokryphos> hi
<ubuntu> is somebodu who can tell me how i make the partitions for Kubuntu?
<_kuja_> Parted, QtParted, and the partitioner on the alternate cd all work well.
<ubuntu> i also want to opent them whit windows
<_kuja_> Open them with windows? Well, you'll need the ext2 driver for windows to do that, which I've heard as much good about as I've heard bad
<nagyv> hmm, which upgrade method should I choose? the official one or the one recommended by ubotu?
<Vladdy> www.fs-driver.org :D
<_kuja_> nagyv, if in doubt, a clean install will never steer you wrong,.
<nagyv> _kuja_: :) actually I just thought about that, but I will miss my actual setup (I mean programs)
<_kuja_> Ah.
<ubuntu> listen to me pls
<ubuntu> I have 2 partitions in windows
<_kuja_> And, what about them?
<ubuntu> and I want to open in kunbuntu to
<Vladdy> that's great to know :o
<ubuntu> and for kubunto i have 10 Gb free
<Vladdy> ubuntu: you can just open them in kubuntu, no problems there :o
<ubuntu> I give him manually edit?
<Vladdy> yes
<_kuja_> A few minutes ago it sounded like you were saying it the other way around.... but mounting them read-only in Ubuntu takes minimal effort
<ubuntu> i can't
<gravygoat> Hi - I have an issue with sshd where it stops accepting new connections (and doesn't send out any packets) until I log into the box at a local console.  Then it starts working again for a while.  Anyone seen this problem before?
<nagyv> why isn't there a torrent file for the cd version?
<ubuntu> is my first time in kubuntu
<ubuntu> i havent work before
<_kuja_> Just a moment, I'm looking up the appropriate wiki page(s) ubuntu
<ubuntu> i need to formate them?
<_kuja_> This should suit, if you want write access to the ntfs partition. It's in beta, but I've heard it works rather reliably ... https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ntfs-3g
<_kuja_> ubuntu, to install kubuntu, if you haven't already, you'll need a partition free, do you have one?
<ubuntu> i have
<ubuntu> 3 Gb
<_kuja_> 3gb ... ouch, kind of small.
<ubuntu> and I net one  with 256 mb fre
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> who much i need
<ubuntu> somebody told me i need just 2
<_kuja_> 3gb will work, just you'll be very limitted on how much extra software you can install.
<ubuntu> i have windows to on Pc
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> i give it 9 gb
<ubuntu> k?
<nagyv> ubuntu: but you wrote that you have 10Gb, aren't you?
<_kuja_> You'll be able to format the free partition with the Kubuntu installer.
<ubuntu> is good
<unix_infidel> ubuntu: thatps more than enough.
<_kuja_> Probably ... wait, 10gb would be good.
<unix_infidel> ubuntu: if you want, you dont even have to physically install it, have you heard of vmware?
<ubuntu> i understand that i need 256 mb for something
<ubuntu> for swap
<ubuntu> not
<_kuja_> 256MB of RAM, probably at least that much for swap too.
<unix_infidel> ubuntu: that depend son how much phyiscal ram you have.
<ubuntu> not ram
<ubuntu> hdd
<_kuja_> 256MB of hard drive space, whatever for?
<ubuntu> i need a small partition for linux-swap
<_kuja_> Or a larger one if you don't have much RAM, how much RAM does your system have?
<ubuntu> 512
<_kuja_> 256 MB swap should be enough then, should.
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> and how i make now
<ubuntu> for windows I have  a partition ntfs and a fat32 one
<ubuntu> and the partition with windows
<_kuja_> First, boot up with a Kubuntu Live CD (or other at your option). Open the program QtParted (it can be found in the system menu)
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> i've open it
<_kuja_> In QtParted, create a new partition in the disks free space, assuming it has free, unpartitioned space. Make one partition 256MB with filesystem type Linux Swap, make the other filesystem EXT3, and it can be as much space as you feel like sparing, preferably a minimum of 2gb.
<ubuntu> i think is k
<n8k99> is there a way to safely revert to Dapper from Edgy without having to do a fresh install?
<fdoving> n8k99: no.
<ubuntu> and the other partition that i want to open it with wndows to
<mc__> n8k99: why do you want do so ?
<n8k99> sux
<ubuntu> one is ntfs, and other fat32
<ubuntu> is good
<LjL> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<n8k99> mc_ i have issues with the sound
<_kuja_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n8k99> it was completely stable on dapper - now it rarely plays for more than five minutes without completely ceasing
<n8k99> then when it remains froozen in the background, system performance begins to dramatically detriorate after a day or two
<ubuntu> and after i open QTParted what i do next
<ubuntu> ?
<_kai> whats the website for the repositores?
<_kuja_> ubuntulog: can you show me what your filesystem table looks like now? Use this command in a terminal and it will print it out: sudo parted /dev/hda print You should probably use the pastebin. I'd just like to a good idea of what it looks like right now (assuming that you have an idea hard drive that is master on the first cable)
<_kuja_> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<_kai> does that include the multiverse one as well
<LjL> _kai: it explains how to enable all of them, yes
<_kuja_> Same page for all the info, AFAIK
<LjL> there's also
<LjL> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<_kai> thank u
<ubuntu> i type that in terminal and what?
<ubuntu> !!!
<ubuntu> i have a black screen
<ubuntu> in konsole i type right?
<ubuntu> !!!!!!!!!!!
<_kuja_> Right
<_kuja_> type: sudo parted /dev/hda print
<ubuntu> i have a black screen
<_kuja_> Yep
<ubuntu> and prnt
<scotty_> hello
<ubuntu> and how i send you that
<LjL> no need to spam, ubuntu
<_kuja_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu> in konsole?
<_kuja_> yes, sudo parted /dev/hda print, in konsole
<ubuntu> is dun that
<ubuntu> how i send u the result
<_kuja_> And i'm presuming it said something?
<ubuntu> yup
<_kuja_> Use the pastebin
<ubuntu> how
<ubuntu> Disk geometry for /dev/hda: 0kB - 123GB
<_kai> I have one last question
<ubuntu> Disk label type: msdos
<ubuntu> Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system  Flags
<ubuntu> 1       32kB    16GB    16GB    primary   ntfs         boot
<ubuntu> 2       16GB    123GB   107GB   extended               lba
<ubuntu> 5       16GB    63GB    47GB    logical   ntfs
<ubuntu> 6       63GB    110GB   47GB    logical   fat32
<ubuntu> 7       110GB   110GB   271MB   logical   linux-swap
<ubuntu> 8       110GB   123GB   13GB    logical
<ubuntu> Information: Don't forget to update /etc/fstab, if necessary.
<Lynoure> ubuntu: please, next time use a pastebin
<_kai> Im trying to install opera and I get an error saying my "ar" is not in my classpath
<ubuntu> i dont now how
<ubuntu> :)
<Lynoure> !pastebin | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> sorry
<ubuntu> and wre i type !pastebin or were i find it?
<_kuja_> ubuntu, it looks like you've got one filesystem left to create. You need to create an ext3 filesystem for kubuntu at the end of the disk. It says you've got 13 gig free at the end.
<ubuntu> here in the qtparter i don't seeit
<_vge> can i somehow make app not to ask sudo password when running kde apps?
<ubuntu> i have one with 7.85 mb free
<_kuja_> 8       110GB   123GB   13GB    logical
<_kuja_> This line says you've got an unformatted 13GB partition.
<ubuntu> there i see but here....
<ubuntu> how u say i give a !pastebin
<ubuntu> ?
<_kuja_> Huh?
<ubuntu> i can do it to qtparter?
<ubuntu> i can do it to qtparted?
<_kuja_> You would have QtParted format the partition, yes.
<ubuntu> whait a second
<_kuja_> Unless you're feeling really brave, in which case, you could use "mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda" in Konsole.
<_kuja_> **"mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda8"
<afm\colossus> how can i force a lvm2-logical volume to take up all remaining space in a given volume group?
<hyper_ch> hiya, again I got a little english question: What is the difference between the "remembering self" and "rememberd self"? For me as non-native speaker there is no difference
<_kuja_> Remembering self would mean you are doing so currently, remembered would mean you did so in the past.
<ubuntu> now it say ;"Don't frget to update /etc/fstab, if necessary"
<hyper_ch> _kuja_: thx for that quick anser :)
<ubuntu> now it say ;"Don't forget to update /etc/fstab, if necessary"
<_kuja_> no problem hyper_ch
<_kuja_> ubuntulog: you may want to reboot after making the changes, to make sure it made them final.
<ubuntu> i dont save them?
<ubuntu> is dun
<ubuntu> ?
<_kuja_> It should be done.
<_kuja_> Can you pastebin the results of "sudo parted /dev/hda print" again? That way we can be sure it's formatted.
<_kuja_> Before you move on to installing.
<ubuntu> i forgot how to pastebin
<ubuntu> ;(
<Homer> does JPG support transparancy?
<_vge> no
<ubuntu> tell me again pls
<_kuja_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* Vladdy- toys around a little with knetworkmanager
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34987/
<ubuntu> like this?
<_kuja_> Yep.
<ubuntu> what i do next
<_kuja_> That looks right, you should be good to start the install.
<_kuja_> Be extra careful during the partitioning step of the install to make sure it uses that partition! Partition /dev/hda8, an ext3 partition.
<paitart> is it possible to make firefox the default browser on kubuntu 6.06? if so, how could i do it?
<_kuja_> Whether the installer formats that or not doesn't matter, because it's empty anyway.
<_kuja_> paitart yes
<Vladdy-> paitart: for kde programs it can be set in control panel
<Vladdy-> or system settings, not sure what it's called in english ;-)
<_kuja_> paitart: go to system settings: Default Applications -> Web Browser on the left -> change it to "in the following browser" and type in firefox
<fragrag> !youtube
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fragrag> Thought that it might have the fix of no sound in youtube.. :(
<_kuja_> fragrag, that's a flash problem, actually.
<_kuja_> Are you using Flash 7, Flash 9b1, or Flash 9b2?
<ubuntu> whait a second
<ubuntu> i go in system and were?!1!
<ubuntu> Kmenu-System..............
<saanina__> hi
<_kuja_> I was talking to paitart when I said that...
<paitart> thanks _kuja_, Vladdy!
<paitart> bye!
<_kuja_> Anyway ubuntu, there should be an icon for install on the desktop, all you have to do is click it to start the install process
<ubuntu> k
<saanina> hi
<saanina_> hi
<ubuntu> i have here: The attempt to mount a file system with type in IDE1 master, partition #6(hda6) at media/hda6 faild.
<DaSkreech> How do I use parted?
<_kuja_> start it up in the konsole, and type sudo parted
<xapient> join #ubuntu-classroom
<DaSkreech> _kuja_: Right got that far
<_kuja_> type help to get a list of commands...... most important ones are print to print the filesystem table
<DaSkreech> When I select a device I don't choose a partition right?
<DaSkreech> so /dev/hda no hda3
<DaSkreech> not
<_kuja_> select DEVICE for changing the device you want to partitiong (ie: /dev/hda)
<DaSkreech> _kuja_: Not partition right?
<_kuja_> right
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> mkfs ?
<DaSkreech> mkfs <partitionnumber> <filesystem>
<DaSkreech> ?
<_kuja_> mkpartfs FS-TYPE START END will create a partition with filesystem
<DaSkreech> _kuja_: suppose I already have my partition I just want to get a new file system?
<_kuja_> rm # will remove a partition (where number = a number, like rm 8 would remove /dev/hda8)
<_kuja_> Then mkfs it is
<_kuja_> you can also use mkpart if you want to make a partition and not put a filesystem on it.
<DaSkreech> which goes mkfs <partionnumber> <FSTYPE> ?
<DaSkreech> do I need to commit it ? cause it takes less than 3 seconds for a 200 GB Drive
<ubuntu> _kuja I need to formate all partition?
<_kuja_> ubuntu, no, you already have them the way you need them, if you choose that option it might erase everything you have ... I forget what you need to pick to make sure it uses your empty partition
<ubuntu> or just ext3 and swap
<_kuja_> Just ext3 and swap
<ubuntu> k
<DaSkreech> _kuja_: Is there a commit command?
<_kuja_> DaSkreech, 3 seconds isn't bad :)
<ubuntu> i have here: The attempt to mount a file system with type in IDE1 master, partition #6(hda6) at media/hda6 faild.
* Vladdy- is close to throwing off windows from his main pc, buggered thing :-/
<_kuja_> as soon as you enter the commands they're final DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> _kuja_: so it's formatted?
<ubuntu> i think so
<ubuntu> i give him formate?
<Bulwinkle> can someone give me a good document to get fetchmail working.  It is running and pulling mail (I have a /var/mail/(user) file) but I can't grab it with kmail....
<_kuja_> DaSkreech, yes, it should be formatted, if unsure, type print to check
<DaSkreech> _kuja_: File System says blank
<_kuja_> ubuntu, it will likely have trouble with your ntfs partitions, you can deal with those a bit later, after the install.
<ubuntu> k
<_kuja_> DaSkreech, what filesystem were you using? I remember parted itself having trouble with XFS, that or Jenova may be making up my memory [/finalfantasy7reference] 
<DaSkreech> FAT32
<_kuja_> ouch, a Fat partition eh? Hmmmm
<DaSkreech> In the man pages it's preinted in all caps so that's what I'm using :)
<DaSkreech> Yeha
<DaSkreech> I should think that's the lowest common denominator
<_kuja_> outside of parted, try using the command mkfs.vfat
<DaSkreech> Unless it can do NTFS :)
<_kuja_> Write support to NTFS partitions in Linux is still somewhat experimental.
<DaSkreech> _kuja_: Like sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/hdb1 ?
<DaSkreech> Even if LInux made it?
<Lam_> what's the best plugin for kubuntu to watch embedded media on websites?
<_kuja_> That should work DaSkreech, and yeah, even if linux made it.
<fragrag> Lam_: you mean like youtube?
<_kuja_> Which I don't think it can anyway, ie: there's no mkfs.ntfs
<DaSkreech> ntfs3g?
<Lam_> fragrag: youtube uses flash. i mean like wmv, real, quicktime
<_kuja_> Yeah, ntfs3g is still beta, but I've heard it works pretty reliably, then again I've heard of problems with it too.
<afm\colossus> kmplayer for konqueror
<_kuja_> Kaffeine's isn't bad, KMPlayer is better
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :-) ok play safe for now
<Lam_> i don't use konqueror though. i use firefox, else i would use kmplayer
<afm\colossus> then mplayerplug-in
<Lam_> the kaffeine plugin pops up its own player window and doesn't play from the website
<_kuja_> Though, when it comes to regular  media playing, Kaffeine's interface blows KMPlayer away ... Hmm, I've got no idea about firefox
<_kuja_> Maybe something like mplayer-plugin?
<_kuja_> should be the mozilla-mplayer package
<_vge> i use MediaPlayerConnectivity plugin for firefox
<Lam_> mplayerplug-in has a weird problem with trying to play video files when it should have firefox prompt for a download instead, but i guess that's my only option. thanks guys
<rexbron> Does anyone know of a good tool to switch tor on and off easily and route all traffic through tor? (like a tool program)
<rexbron> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<_kuja_> Hmm, under what circumstances would it be switching it on/off?
<rexbron> Kind of like http://business.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=06/04/26/218227&from=rss
<rexbron> but for the entire system
<unix_infidel> anyone happen to know the setkeymaps command that llows you to use right alt?
<unix_infidel> in Console that is.
<_kai> Check this out: I got all my repository stuff updated and everything, but when i try to add mp3 support and the extracodes, I always get a cannot comit changes error
<skoke> hi, does anybody speak german? ;)
<_kai> what could be causing that
<afm\colossus> ja, ich
<afm\colossus> gibt aber auch deutsche channels fuer [k] ubuntu afaik ;)
<skoke> ehm, ok, die wren? :) Bzw. vllt. kannst du mji
<skoke> mir auch helfen @ afm\colossus
<yamal> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<_kuja_> unix_infidel ... no idea, but I'm pretty sure if you dig in system-settings under Regional & Accessibility you'd find something for it. Not exactly the Konsole, but said functionality is probably there.
<ubuntu> _kuja thanks
<ubuntu> i think is working
<_kuja_> ubuntulog: That's good news
<ubuntu> after that i need to see if I can to open that partition whit windows
<unix_infidel> _kuja_: this has nothing to do with X
* _kuja_ shrugs
<_kuja_> I always play with my X key settings, unless I have _my_ keyboard ... which I actually get along with.
<_kuja_> Of course, that drives people nuts walking up to my keyboard and realizing that the keys aren't doing the same things, ie: the caps lock doesn't work, certain keys are switched, an the like
<Absolution> Hello, how come I can hear sound normally on Kubuntu but not in Amarok?
<visik7> Absolution: check the audio engine
<visik7> Absolution: set it on xine+alsa
<_kuja_> Also check that Amarok's volume isn't muted
<lenscape> _kuja_: also check you have suitable decoders installed
<_kuja_> Everything I play is ogg ;) , but then again, it's not about me is it?
<Absolution> hmm
<Absolution> still not working
<_kuja_> What type of file are you trying to play?
<Absolution> radio stream
<visik7> what protocol ?
<lenscape> _kuja_: you're right. Wrong person :/
<Absolution> err, no clue, I just clicked on the list of radio stations available
<Absolution> It connects but I just can't hear anything
<Daskreech2> Absolution: The radio streams Amarok ship with are all mp3
<Daskreech2> do you have extracodecs ?
<_kuja_> In which case you probably want to install the package libxine-extracodecs
<Daskreech2> _kuja_: Ah perhaps you cn help
<Absolution> ok I forgot about the codecs
<_kuja_> I'm amazed that I'm actually starting to wake back up ... I actually got past that early afternoon attempt-not-fall-asleep phaze. I'm proud of myself.
<Absolution> Oh and another question, how do you open a .deb in Kubuntu?
<Daskreech2> Amarok says that there aren't enough radio stations in .ogg for them to consider shipping with .ogg stations
<Daskreech2> Wanna help prove them wrong
<Daskreech2> Absolution: aas in to see what's inside?
<Absolution> No, like in Ubuntu, you can click a .deb and it installs automatically, but in kubuntu it just gives you an archive
<Daskreech2> Absolution: Right clikc and you should get a Kubuntu package install menu
<Absolution> ah ok
<jma> Hi, when I restore a session, the restored konqueror windows magically enables the mookmark toolbark even if I had disabled it. But after I disable it again, it keeps disabled until the next session restore. Anyone else here experienced this?
<esaym> how can i see what all files are in a directory in command line?
<Daskreech2> esaym: ls
<esaym> hmm
<esaym> let me see..
<esaym> you tha man!
<Bulwinkle> how do I stop an application from starting each time KDE does?
<Daskreech2> Bulwinkle: You men when you log in?
<esaym> 'well does ls show files and directories?
<DaSkreech> esaym: yes
<Digital-Pioneer> Is there a command I can use to inject my CD drawer without trying to read the CD?
<DaSkreech> As long as they are not hidden
<Digital-Pioneer> mount will pull it in, but then tries to... Mount it.
<DaSkreech> Digital-Pioneer: try eject -t
<esaym> ah, cool
<scherfa> Bulwinkle: Disable the KDE Session reactivation or try to save a session without that app
<Digital-Pioneer> DaSkreech: Still tries to read.
<metres> Hi guys may someone could help me with kernel compilation...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35002/
<DaSkreech> Digital-Pioneer: Not sure then
* _kuja_ zones back in
<_kuja_> Digital_PIoneer, how about something like "eject -t"
<scott_> how do I get kde on ubunut...sudo something?
<Bulwinkle> scherfa: done that...  damn thing keeps popping up....
<apokryphos> scott_: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<scherfa> Bulwinkle: Still a link in .kde/autostart ??
<_kuja_> scott_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop OR kde OR kde-core, the second option being a vanilla kde with a boatload of applications, the third option being the bare essentials, and the first option being Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> _kuja_: suggested that already
<Bulwinkle> scherfa: all I have in there is a .directory
<_kuja_> Well, you'd have to turn cd polling in hal off probably
<kgx> hey. how can i start konsole maximised?
<Digital-Pioneer> _kuja_: I'm all ears.
<scherfa> Bulwinkle: what apokucation are you talking from ?
<_kuja_> Digital Pioneer: sytstem settings -> notifications -> Storage Media Notifications -> Advanced
<Bulwinkle> apokucation? que?
<Lynoure> kgx: There is a setting section for that, but right-click and Configure Window Behaviour should take you there
<scherfa> Bulwinkle: Sorry just eating ... application
<jaktUp> heh
<Bulwinkle> scherfa: it is the powernow thingy....
<Bulwinkle> scherfa: I'm running the klaptop applet instead
<jaktUp> k, i'm big linux n00b
<jaktUp> whut can i use to serve files with?
<jaktUp> like omen for windows
<_kuja_> I've never used omen, what is it?
<scherfa> Bulwinkle: Ahh .. and powernowd pops up a window each time you log in ...
<jaktUp> it makes a list of the files you wanna share
<jaktUp> omenserve
<Digital-Pioneer> _kuja_: I see "Update file access timestamps" "Allow Executables" "Allow the SUID and SGID attribues" and "Allow device points", then three textboxes labeled "Options:", "fs_freq:", and "fs_passno:".
<_kuja_> As far as serving files goes, you could set up an ftp server or something, if you wanted to.
<Bulwinkle> scherfa: exactly.... in the applet tray
<jaktUp> nah, there's gotta be a script
<jaktUp> i dunt like ftp
<_kuja_> Right click on a folder and go to sharing? I'm not sure how well it works ... I'm paranoid afterall.
<Bulwinkle> and how about that darn old Korganizer reminder script!!!!  how do I keep that from showing up when I run kontact
<_kuja_> Hmm, seems like it might only do for locat sharing though
<_kuja_> *local
<jaktUp> nah
<jaktUp> i'll worry bout it after kubuntu finishes installin
<scherfa> Bulwinkle:
<_kuja_> So sleepy .... I need caffeine =.=
<kgx> Lynoure: that doesn't seem to work. it seems to start off as full screen but quickly gets resized again
<Bulwinkle> scherfa: ?
<scherfa> Bulwinkle: Do you have a /etc/default/powernowd file ?
<jeff_> any idea how i can get mp3 to play over network? (all K/Ubuntu net)
<scherfa> If not ... i have no idea .. sorry
<Bulwinkle> scherfa: nope
<_kuja_> jeff_, would that be an nfs network, or a samba network?
<jeff_> samba for the xbox
<scherfa> Bulwinkle: If not ... i have no idea .. sorry
<Bulwinkle> okay thanks!
<sidahmed> hi
<ironfroggy> can anyone think of a good reason that i would be able to start secondary X sessions, but when trying to switch virtual terminals to an existing X session, i get a corrupted screen and a repeatedly restarting X server?
<jeff_> do i still have to mount the drive like with windoze?
<_kuja_> jeff_:Couple ways you could do it. One way is to use smbfs to mount it like you would any other filesystem. Another way is to just add the samba location to the list, it should be able to do it.
<jeff_> cool thanks
<ironfroggy> or at least a repeatedly reseting monitor and a completely unresponsive environment (i cant even ctrl+alt+F1 to a console!)
<_kuja_> ironfroggy, I'm almost certain that's a video driver problem.
<_kuja_> And if you mention the letters ATI I'll be *dead* certain.
<jaktUp> hah
<ironfroggy> thats funny
<snowice> where can I find packages libdvdcss and w32codecs?
<ironfroggy> because ive had far less trouble with my ATI cards than any other manufacturer's.
<_kuja_> The hardwares fine, but there drivers ..... ugggghhhhhhhhhhh
<snowice> ironfroggy, did you also have problems with Matrox cards?
<winbond> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ironfroggy> i know its possible with my card. my old gentoo installation did not have this problem, so im assuming there must be something i can do about it. i just have no idea what that could possibly be.
<jeff_> _kuja_: adding to the list didnt help so i guesss i will have to mount again
<ironfroggy> snowice: my matrox cards arent in any of my linux boxen.
<winbond> why not
<_kuja_> Seeing as you haven't mentioned what you've got yet, what card do you actually have?
<_kuja_> jeff_ smbfs will allow you to mount the share transparently .... sudo apt-get install smbfs
<ironfroggy> _kuja_: a basic intel chipset
<jeff_> ya thanks
<ironfroggy> in this particular box
<jeff_> had to do it when the server was M$
<winbond> why doesnt amarok play flac OOB?
<snowice> winbond, amarok has problems with flac since the last version of xine
<winbond> snowice: damnit , that sucks , thanks
<snowice> winbond, it sure does!
<winbond> snowice: what did they improve in new xine?
<imbecile> i am trying to make an ext3 partition using qtparted because im getting a desktop and im going to use desktop as my linux machine i have formatted the drive, do i just delete the partition? any help would be appreciated
<imbecile> err im trying to make ext3 into ntfs i mean
<snowice> winbond, can check the whole list here http://sourceforge.net/project/shownotes.php?release_id=431057
<_kuja_> imbecile: I don't think QtParted can make NTFS partitions
<ironfroggy> any ideas how i can get some debug data in such situations at least?
<jaktUp> hah
<imbecile> _kuja_, dang... any bootable tools you can reccomend?
<jaktUp> ntfs? holy cow
<jaktUp> drive abuse
<imbecile> i need to restore windows on this lappy so i can return it
<_kuja_> imbecile: Asides from Windows, and perhaps MS-DOS, I don't know of any. (which doens't necessarily mean they aren't there)
<jaktUp> do ya have a boot floppy?
<ubuntu> hi! i am looking for info on best way to use kubuntu from a professional laptop (RHE3) : would like to have kubuntu ISO booting from hard disk, and yet be able to install new packages and save user data in a kubuntu-dedicated directory.
<_kuja_> If you have the windows install disk, it can make the partition for you.
<imbecile> _kuja_, i tried just reinstalling and its not working
<_kuja_> Any idea why it's not working?
<_kuja_> Any errors?
<imbecile> nope it goes through the install and lags really bad, it gots to 0 seconds left and still has like 40% left to install
<_kuja_> That certainly doesn't help any .... if you have another copy of the windows install disk, use it, perhaps the disk is damaged?
<imbecile> what will happen if i delete the partition?
<_kuja_> Oh, and before putting windows back on it so youc an return it, I'm assuming you've already deleted all of the partitions right? That will make it easier on the (rather finicky) windows installer.
<imbecile> i just got the laptop friday
<_kuja_> Why returning it so soon?
<maddog39> errr i just made the switch from Ubuntu (for 1.5 years using it) to kubuntu and havent ever used KDE really, once or twice
<imbecile> ahh ill try thAT
<maddog39> by why the heck does adept crash OCNSTAntly
<maddog39> Constantly*
<imbecile> it had problems with dead pixels
<jaktUp> 98% install w00t
<imbecile> brand new too :/
<_kuja_> maddog39: no idea ... never really crashes for me ... then again, I don't use it very often. Technically speaking it's a "functional alpha"
<_kuja_> To see what I mean type apt-cache show adept in konsole for its description
<maddog39> cshields?? isnt that referring to corey shields?
<maddog39> of OSL
<cshields> :)
<cshields> you bet
<maddog39> lol
<maddog39> i watched ur splunk video
<jaktUp> k, i'll be back with all my q's when i boot this kubuntu
<maddog39> haha
<cshields> hahaha  great.  *sigh*
<maddog39> lol
<_kuja_> Hm, they changed the description since dapper though
<cshields> I've gained fans and enemies both from that stunt   :)
<imbecile> ive figured it out i think!!!!!
<_kuja_> What stunt?
<imbecile> dang ive been screwing with this for 7 hours already today
<cshields> so quick question.    just tossed ubuntu & kubuntu on to my dual g5  (gentoo's X broke and I was tired of crying over it)   but amaroK doesn't seem to let me add collection dirs outside of /media and /home
<cshields> is there a way to get around that?
<ZmAY> hello, when i delete files, they appear to be deleted but they are still taking place on hdd, nothing changes when i write "df", any help
<maddog39> XMMS pwnz them all
<maddog39> :P
<_kuja_> cshields, edit the file /.hidden so it doesn't hide everything else. It was a bad move to do that in edgy IMO
<cshields> hahaha   (gentoo just pulled that, too..  another reason I jumped)
<maddog39> yea i know
<maddog39> i just installed Kubuntu my second KDE distro ever
<maddog39> and its frustrating
<maddog39>  me
<cshields> I seriously love amaroK..   want it to have my babies..   but sometimes it just crashes, and xmms always works..
<maddog39> im normally a gnome/ubuntu user
<maddog39> yea it does
<DexterF> ZmAY: try sync
<cshields> _kuja_: awesome, thanks!!   (I can see where that is helpful to keep a n00b safe from themselves..)
<_kuja_> maddog39: kubuntu is a bit rough around the edges ... I'm pondering downloading the source now and building with full debugging and seeing if I can root some of it out actually.
<ZmAY> just sync?
<ZmAY> nothing happened
<maddog39> hmm ok
<maddog39> awsome
<DexterF> ZmAY: now df
<ZmAY> i did, still the same
<imbecile> i will bbiab... thanks you guys
<DexterF> hm. shrug.
<dan14> hello all
<_kuja_> cshields: oh, and don't delete it, or it will come back, which is why I specified "edit" it, as opposed to remove it
<snowice> Hobbsee, libdar3c2a is missing in the repos, is that fixable? Kdar depends on it.
<dan14> has anyone had any luck getting the beta nvidia drivers working with beryl?
<cshields> _kuja_: right, I just removed /mnt  (got a cpl of, *ahem* samba mounts where the muzac sits)   ;)
* _kuja_ hasn't had any luck getting the beta nvidia drivers at all
<Hobbsee> snowice: kdar doesnt actually build anymomre.
<_kuja_> ***erm, post-beta
<Hobbsee> snowice: not with any of the versions of kdar
<dan14> _kuja_: how about beryl with any nvidia drivers?
<Hobbsee> snowice: it really should be removed from the archive, i guess
<_kuja_> dan14: haven't actually touched beryl, though i'm thinking about it.
<dan14> _kuja_:its quite nice... i have it working with an ati laptop... i though nvidia was supposed to be easier than ati to get working
<snowice> Hobbsee, ok thanks, in that case I just use dar from now on
<_kuja_> dan14: they are, or rather they will be in feisty, which will have the latest nvidia drivers, which have aiglx support (as opposed to the older ones that don't), by default.
<Hobbsee> snowice: the only thing i didnt try was getting the development kdar to build with the development dar - but i figured that was too risky
<_kuja_> (and when I say by default, I don't mean installed in a vanilla kubuntu install, but rather that's the package that will be in the repositories)
<snowice> Hobbsee, you're right, after all we're dealing with backups, I wouldn't wanna take any chances on that.
<Hobbsee> snowice: exactly
<_kuja_> The last time I gambled with my backups I lost :(
<maddog39> holy shiz! Konquerer is like twice as fast as FF lol
<maddog39> sry if u already knew that, like first time using KDE
<maddog39> for me
<cshields> it's quick..   misses a few things for some google sites though (like gmail)
<Kr4t05> This may be irrelevant, but doesn't it have some security issues, too?
<maddog39> which Konquerer or FF?
<Kr4t05> Kong
<Kr4t05> Konq*
<maddog39> oh idk but i dont shop online ever anyway
<scherfa> Hello is a .Net hacker here ?
<maddog39> no
<maddog39> except to pay my hosting bil
<maddog39> l
<maddog39> thats it
<soulrider> uhm, does anyone know how i can install an additional dictionary on open office ?
<Rumo_> maddog39:did you already open an audio cd with konqueror?
<cshields> -shrug- everything has security issues, we just don't always know what they are (yet)..   ;)
<maddog39> no
<Rumo_> try it, you'll like it
<maddog39> hmm ok
<cshields> soulrider: is it packaged like an extension (OOo > 2.0.4 iirc)?
<maddog39> will do right now
<cshields> soulrider: if so, try Tools -> Package Manager
<soulrider> _hold on, phone
<maddog39> dang i opened the CD in knonq and it came up blank
<maddog39> lol
<Rumo_> strange
<Rumo_> you should see several directorys, like 'mp3', 'ogg', 'flac', 'wav' etc.
<maddog39> nope
<maddog39> its blank
<maddog39> :/
<maddog39> i even tried refreshing
<maddog39> this is a regular music CD i burned
<maddog39> it doesnt have raw mp3's on it
<Rumo_> no, but there should be virtual directories
<maddog39> amarok is giving me errors that it cant read it either
<maddog39> and it works fine on my CD player
<Rumo_> ok, if you open an audio-cd which works, konqueror shows directories which are not really there
<maddog39> ah
<maddog39> nice
<Rumo_> you can drag-and-drop them to a directory and it will be ripped to the appropriate format
<maddog39> sweet
<maddog39> how can i make the clock non-military time
<maddog39> there's no option for it
<soulrider> sorry, im back
<cshields> right click it, then date/time format
<Rumo_> your kde or your general system clock?
<cshields> under time & dates, pull down the box for Date format
<maddog39> the clock applet
<maddog39> in the dock
<maddog39> shows military time
<maddog39> im in date & format
<maddog39> but it doesnt help me much
<maddog39> i want the 12 hour system not the 24 hour system
<cshields> right.  do what I just said and it'll change
<cshields> :)
<maddog39> i know im in date & format
<maddog39> but its not helping much lolk
<cshields> you want to change your time format (not date format, sorry) from HH:MM:SS to pH:MM:SS AMPM
<maddog39> aahh
<maddog39> ok
<maddog39> sweet thx
<cshields> np
<soulrider> can someone help me installing the spanish hunspell dictionary for open office ?
<cshields> (a nice thing about the kicker clock is that you can have multiples..  fex, I have a UTC clock sitting next to my localtime clock)
<cshields> soulrider: did you see my responses above?
<soulrider> i didnt really get your first response :P
<soulrider> and then the hpoone rang :P
<cshields> cshields: soulrider: is it packaged like an extension (OOo > 2.0.4 iirc)?
<outime> When KDE 4 beta comes?
<soulrider> im not sure
<soulrider> i just know the package is called
<cshields> cshields: soulrider: if so, try Tools -> Package Manager
<soulrider> hunspell-dictionary-es
<soulrider> but i try to isntall it with apt-get
<soulrider> and sais theres no installation candidate
<cshields> oh.  that part is out of my league.   -shrug-
<BetaCookies> I need an SVN client.. apt-get install svn doesnt work, what is the package naem?
<nagyv> BetaCookies: kdesvn
<nagyv> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<BetaCookies> nagyv: is it using a gui?
<nagyv> BetaCookies: yes, and I don't really like it :)
<BetaCookies> nagyv: yuck is there a way so i can just use it via console?
<nagyv> BetaCookies: just I don't remember the commandline package name
<jack_> aigh, kubuntu installed
<jack_> but why cant i mount my other drives?
<yahalom> how do I change the video driver that kubuntu uses, such as XV or X11
<yahalom> ?
<afm\colossus> in what context?
<afm\colossus> that's no video driver, but a video output/overlay method
<afm\colossus> what player are you using? mplayer?
<yahalom> afm\colossus: my video doesn work, and I think its cos its not using - vo XV or X11 its using something else, I want all video to use xv
<yahalom> mplayer I sorted out
<yahalom> but kaffeine
<yahalom> vlc
<yahalom> totem
<yahalom> non work
<yahalom> anymore
<afm\colossus> wtf? you installed a gazillion of players to watch videos?
<yahalom> in mplayer I just chose XV and its fine now
<yahalom> afm\colossus: whatever came with ubuntu
<afm\colossus> yeah, well
<afm\colossus> get rid of the other players
<yahalom> except for vlc
<afm\colossus> and get one that uses mplayer as its backend
<yahalom> afm\colossus: man it worked till two days ago
<yahalom> all of them
<ebiven> Does anyone know if there is anyone keeping bleeding edge packages for (k)ubuntu?  Specifically I'm looking for a kpilot package no more than a week or two old.
<wonderboy> hi zll
<wonderboy> hi all
<livingdaylight> UBUNTU ROCKS!
<livingdaylight> kubuntu is alright
<Gh0st75> evening, trying to find a nice newbie-friendly way to view flash and java in kubuntu. should i just flatten my 64 bit install and use 32 bit kubuntu on my 64bit amd?
<Samuli^> How do you change the computer name eg. samuli@wanttochangethis:~
<kai> If want to add a class to my profile, where would I put the statement?
<kai> does it have to be witin the if-statements or what?
<jmsadmin> hi, anyone here?
<jmsadmin> ?
<wonderboy> hi all
<jmsadmin> hi
<wonderboy> i want a dc++ for kubuntu
<jmsadmin> cant help u there
<wonderboy> is somebody?
<wonderboy> who can
<wonderboy> please
<jmsadmin> im new to linux
<jmsadmin> i dont know all the commands yet
<jmsadmin> or how to get things
<jmsadmin> so yeh, i cant help you
<jmsadmin> asl ne1?
<kai> whats dc++
<neon_> test
<kai> Im so afraid of editing my .profile
<kai> damnit
<unix_infidel> .profile?
<unix_infidel> you mean .bash_profile?
<wonderboy> is somebody who can tell me how i take an d how i install a dc++ for linux?
<maddog39> a dc++ compiler?
<Goofy_OS2> hiho/2
<wonderboy> for download
<wonderboy> i'm a beginer
<wonderboy> pls
<maddog39> well i wouldnt know cuz ive never used D
<wonderboy> is somebody here who know?
<mah> Gute Nacht.
<sgorilla80> hi
<maddog39> oh sweet german speakers
<maddog39> i take german in school :)
<mah> Oops, sorry. :)
<dan14> has anyone ever used kbootsplash or usplash??
<root_> I was on earlier, i f*ed up my profile, is there a way i can take out the statement i put in it?
<eilker> this command for ubuntu, "apt-get install libx11-6 libx11-dev libxtst6 xlibs-dev xinetd wget" those packages are same for kubuntu too ?
<wonderboy> I have a question
<wonderboy> for kubuntu I need codecs to see a movie?
<wonderboy> Video and sound codecs?
<nagyv> ajjaj, I just wanted to upgrade to edgy, and while running apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal, I get the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35023/ how should I follow?
<nagyv> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nagyv> !w32codecs > wonderboy
<borisyeltsin> what is the best cd ripper?
<TheGateKeeper> eilker, kubuntu is the same as ubuntu except that it uses KDE as the desktop instead of gnome
<nagyv> borisyeltsin: I don't know, but I am used to use KAudioCreator
<eilker> TheGateKeeper:ty
<danny500> does anyone know how to find the IP address a web site is coming from?
<TheGateKeeper> eilker, yw :-)
<root_> can any one help? is it possiable to recover my profiile?
<borisyeltsin> nagyv: yah, that's too simple. I need to be able to change settings. I'm trying ripperx righ tnow.
<borisyeltsin> nagyv: thanks though
<BetaCookies> What do I install for this: "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found."
<nagyv> I tried to upgrade, but I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35025/ what should I do? is it a good idea to run apt-get -f install?
<dan14> does anyone know a good dock that works with beryl?
<fdoving> BetaCookies: install the package 'libqt3-mt-dev'
<compilerwriter> Can anyone help a newbie swap the control and caps lock keys on his keyboard.
<BetaCookies> fdoving: lol is it bad that i already started compiling qt? lol
<compilerwriter> I can fine reference to some code to use, but have no frigging clue where to put it.
<ghost07> htllo
<ghost07> can you guys give me the URL for pastebin?
<BetaCookies> pastebin.com
<BetaCookies> lol
<nagyv> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ghost07> thanks
<fdoving> nagyv: try, you can also try to use aptitude.. 'aptitude install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal'
<eilker> i have p4 2.4 but my kernel is 2.6.15-23-386
<nagyv> fdoving: I just followed your(?) recommended process, the first problem was that my harddrive get full, then I run apt-get clean, then dpkg --configure -a, and now again the 'basic' install. should I run aptitude?
<eilker> shouldnt it be 686 ??
<danny> hello
<TheGateKeeper> eilker, you can install the 686 one but probable won't have much of an effect
<fdoving> nagyv: then try 'apt-get -f install' as apt-get suggests, then start over with the apt-get commands.
<eilker> TheGateKeeper:so ? no problem ? right ?
<compilerwriter> Can anyone help me with key bindings.
<TheGateKeeper> eilker, no problem, I installed the one for my athlon, didn't notice any real difference
<nagyv> compilerwriter: what is your problem?
<eilker> TheGateKeeper:ic,ty
<eilker> TheGateKeeper:installing vmware server here
<fdoving> nagyv: the problem is, that when apt-get figures out how to hande the dependencies,it downloads everything, and tries to install the packages in the correct order, for all the dependencies to resolv nicely. when you stop in the middle, and delete all the downloaded stuff, (apt-get clean), and starts again, something will go wrong. You will need to fix that with 'apt-get -f install'
<TheGateKeeper> eilker, (k)ubuntu compile everything for the 386, everything is also modular, which tends to make it a bit slow
<compilerwriter> nagyv I need to swap my control and Caps lock keys.  I don't quite understand what I need to do to get it done properly.
<BetaCookies> compilerwriter: thats a good idea :P
<eilker> TheGateKeeper: is arclinux spesific for 686 ?
<nagyv> fdoving: thx, I just wanted to ask for an explanation :)
<BetaCookies> eilker: its 686, yeah
<eilker> TheGateKeeper: they say that it has good performance
<TheGateKeeper> eilker, arch linux is
<eilker> betacookies: do u use it ?
<compilerwriter> I know betacookies.
<TheGateKeeper> eilker, it's fast but you have to build it from the base system
<nagyv> fdoving: is it normal, that the last apt-get command does not responds? I mean, I clicked enter, and get a new line, but actually nothing happens
<dannybuntu> test
<nagyv> compilerwriter: sorry, I can not help in that
<TheGateKeeper> eilker, kanotix may also be quicker
<eilker> TheGateKeeper: now installing vmware, than i am gonna try other distro 's :)
<BetaCookies> eilker: I did, but I switched to kubuntu when I got this computer because at installation, I couldnt be arsed to do the stuff i would have to do :P
<TheGateKeeper> eilker, cool :-)
<fdoving> nagyv: step 6?
<nagyv> fdoving: yes
<eilker> betacookies: which distro is called hacker's linux ? was it arclinux ?
<TheGateKeeper> eilker, I run kubuntu & gentoo
<compilerwriter> I have found some reference to xmodkey, but what the hell is that and where in blazes does one put the modification.  I imagine it goes in some sort of rc file, but which one.
<BetaCookies> eilker: hmm.. I'm not sure, sorry
<eilker> TheGateKeeper: i wanna try debian and redhat firstly
<fdoving> nagyv: yes, you can try 'apt-get -u dist-upgrade' to see if any packages are held back. if there are none, it'll react that way.
<nagyv> fdoving: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35027/
<BetaCookies> What do I install for this: "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found." I installed libqt3-mt-dev, but it hasn't helped
<compilerwriter> Having the control key where it currently resides is really cramping my emacs usage.
<fdoving> BetaCookies: use --prefix=/usr with ./configure
<BetaCookies> the caps lock key is a fucking disaster -_-
<compilerwriter> It truly is.
<compilerwriter> So would someone please rescue a newbie and help him remap the two freakin keys.
<fdoving> nagyv: did you start from step 4. again, after you did the apt-get clean? or did you continue from where it failed?
<nagyv> fdoving: so this is the problem :)
<dannybuntu> hello world
<danny500> um, my desktop isn't loading up for my. What do I do?
<LeeJunFan> danny500: did it ever?
<danny500> anybody?
<danny500> no
<dannybuntu> hello world
<danny500> I have Ubuntu and for some reason my desktop and icons and wallpaper isn't loading up
<compilerwriter> hello dannybuntu
<dannybuntu> :)
* nagyv is going to reboot from Dapper2Edgy now, thanks to fdoving :)
<LeeJunFan> danny500: so this is a fresh install that's not working? does anything at all come up graphical or is it all just text on black background?
* fdoving hides till nagyv is safely back online in edgy with everything working.
<danny500> no this isn't a fesh install, I have been using ubuntu for like half a year now
<danny500> the only thing that loads up is the application bar on the bottum of the screen
<fdoving> nite.
<LeeJunFan> danny500: and it's kubuntu? kde, not ubuntu w/ gnome?
<dannybuntu> i love kubuntu!
<danny500> I only have one computer and this is the one I'm talking about
<danny500> no it's 100% Ubuntu
<LeeJunFan> danny500: if you aren't running kde with kubuntu then you want to be in #ubuntu - this is #kubuntu for kde users.
<danny500> whats the difference?
<dannybuntu> danny500: the desktop environment
<LeeJunFan> danny500: k==kde the better desktop, ubuntu comes with gnome - the other one :p
<dannybuntu> lol
<dannybuntu> gnome=too brown
<LeeJunFan> I'd help but I don't know crap about gnome. I gave up on it years ago.
<eilker> vnware server how-to says that install these "libc6-dev-amd64 lib64gcc1" but i dont use amd, do i need to install these ?
<LeeJunFan> eilker: no
<danny500> ok thnx
<nagyv> fdoving: until now it seems flawless :)
<compilerwriter> The one thing I can do in gnome easily that I still have not figured out in kde is how to swap the damned caps lock key out.
<fdoving> nagyv: great. i can sleep then, nite. :)
<borisyeltsin> so the cd is ripping very slowly and dma is on.. any suggestions on how to fix?
<compilerwriter> Does anyone know how to swap the caps lock key and the left control key?
<fdoving> compilerwriter: system settings -> regional & language -> keyboard something -> xkb - take a look there..
<dannybuntu> what is the best icon theme in kde look.org?
<filthgrinder> hmm
<compilerwriter> will give that a shot fdoving
<filthgrinder> I've got some weird problem with my Kubuntu Edgy
<filthgrinder> When I try to install the NVIDIA glx-driver (both from apt and "manually"), everything appears to work out just fine
<filthgrinder> but when I run glxgears, I get "Segmentation fault"
<DekKeD> how do I make a script for batch download in wget? Links are sort of Link1, Link2, Link3... Link20, only numbers differ
<filthgrinder> does anybody have a clue as to what the prob might be?
<compilerwriter> FDOVING YOU ARE A SAINT.  EMACS WILL FINALLY WORK PROPERLY.
<compilerwriter> betacookies fdoving is right one must go into keyboard and then enable xkb options and then check the correct one.
<compilerwriter> Thank you fdoving.  Pint of Guiness Stout headed your way.
<lupul> !mp3 converter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 converter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> where is /tmp ?? i cant find it via konqueror
<Zaire> anyone on here know of a good free 2 way e-mail server for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<nagyv> how can I allow connections from bluetooth? this is the error in the syslog http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35032/
<eilker> zaire: read server guide
<Zaire> wow thats specific lol
<eilker> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<lupul> can anyone please tell me an mp3 converter and something like where is it for edgy?
<nagyv> how can I set get the menu for the system settings? under ubuntu I get rid of it, but here I can not switch to the advanced view
<nagyv> lupul: lame
<lupul> just it? lame?
<nagyv> lupul: or your problem is that you can not play mp3s?
<soulrider> Hawkwind: you here ?
<lupul> i can play them. i have xine
<nagyv> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lupul> i need a converter to mp3. to convert audio tracks for ex
<Zaire> k I have a server install of kubuntu right now but I need to know specifically about e-mail server packages
<nagyv> lupul: lame is good
<lupul> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> kaudiocreator
<lupul> and something close to "where is it"?
<nagyv> lupul: in adept :)
#kubuntu 2006-12-01
<Zaire> that page link told me nothing
<BluesKaj> lupul , check out nautilus
<lupul> for what? cd catalog?
<BluesKaj> mp3 converter
<lupul> ok. thank you very much
<BluesKaj> lupul, sudo apt-get install nautilus
<nagyv> how can I switch to the "real" system settings window?
<lupul> thanks for helping
<lupul> bye
<sjrextor> hello
<Zaire> !smtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<havocologe> is there a list of kubuntu mirrors for the dvd-images or do i have to take the one promted by the script? that is a problem because my downloadmanager does not like the script :(
<Zaire> !e-mail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e-mail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<havocologe> !mirror
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<MukiEX> I just thought of something : Is the mplayer plugin capable of opening flv files embedded in a browser?
<nagyv> how can I switch to the extended system settings windows?
<[Amigo] > Hi ppl! I have Kubuntu 6.06.1, KDE 3.5.5, AmaroK 1.4.3, Xine-engine, libxine-extracodecs. Some time AmaroK crash (notify icon not displayed, list window not response) . And together hungs Konsole & Konqueror. I run KSysGuard and send therm signal to amarokapp. Strat amarok and it's problem repeat some time (not periodic).
<wonderboy> is somebody here?
<JohnFlux> wonderboy: nobody
<JohnFlux> [Amigo] : what signal do you send?
<[Amigo] > terminate
<JohnFlux> [Amigo] : kill?
<JohnFlux> okay
<wonderboy> hei man u know how to instal dc++ for linux or dcgui and from were can i take it?
<wonderboy> ???????????//
<JohnFlux> wonderboy: dude
<wonderboy> what?
<[Amigo] > JohnFlux, may be it's a bug?
<wonderboy> i'm a biginer in linux
<JohnFlux> wonderboy: one question mark is enough :P
<JohnFlux> wonderboy: what's dc++ ?
<wonderboy> !!!
<JohnFlux> wonderboy: ah file sharing program
<wonderboy> yup
<BluesKaj> !dcc++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcc++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wonderboy> but dcgui?
<JohnFlux> wonderboy: click K->System->Package manager
<BluesKaj> !dc++
<ubotu> dc: The GNU dc arbitrary precision reverse-polish calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-19ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 56 kB, installed size 200 kB
<JohnFlux> wonderboy: then install dcgui
<yamal> !info dcgui
<ubotu> dcgui: Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80-5 (edgy), package size 432 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<JohnFlux> wonderboy: "Manage Packages" rather
<[Amigo] > JohnFlux, you can help me?
<scott_> where is the repository for kde?
<JohnFlux> scott: what are you trying to do
<JohnFlux> [Amigo] : best you can do is file a bug on bugs.kde.org
<scott_> I want to change to multiuniversie and universe
<daewoo> i just used synaptic
<filthgrinder> well
<filthgrinder> Needing help: When I try to install the NVIDIA glx-driver (both from apt and "manually"), everything appears to work out just fine
<JohnFlux> scott_: okay so enable them from the gui
<filthgrinder> but when I run glxgears, I get "Segmentation fault"
<[Amigo] > JohnFlux: tnx
<scott_> I will say one thing for linux...it has breathed new life in a laptop I was about ready to part with
<wonderboy> k
<BluesKaj> scott_ , cool ! :)
<wonderboy> i'm there but how i instal it?
<wonderboy> pls help me
<scott_> you know...linux is the ak-47 of the software world
<lenscape> how come nfs mounts take an age to return - even though the request is satisfied by the server immediately?
<kgx> heh..my nvdia drivers causes weird colors on edgy :(
<scott_> might not have all the bells and whisles...but works every time
<wonderboy> JohnFlux pls help me
<scott_> can someone send me the link to learn how to do the multiuniverse in repository
<JohnFlux> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<filthgrinder> scott, didn't know the AK47 had bells or whistles
<scott_> the ak-47 goes bang...bang...bang...
<scott_> everytime...that is its strength
<pointwood> anyone here developing in python? if yes, what editor are you using?
<wonderboy> is somebody who want to help me?
<wonderboy> pls
<JohnFlux> wonderboy: follow the link ubotu gave to enable the multiverse and universe repository
<JohnFlux> scott_: you too ;-|)
<wonderboy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<wonderboy> that one
<azion> Hi, can anyone tell me where I can find "TK Gui Kit"?
<JohnFlux> azion: why? :-)
<azion> I need it to install aMsn
<JohnFlux> azion: so run adept and install amsn
<azion> The older version is on the adept
<wonderboy> we need audio and video codecs for linux?
<JohnFlux> which version do you want?
<azion> 0.96
<JohnFlux> wonderboy: you need to install the illegal codecs yourself
<wonderboy> i ask
<wonderboy> k
<JohnFlux> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JohnFlux> wonderboy: ^^
<wonderboy> yes
<JohnFlux> wonderboy: the second link
<JohnFlux> azion: 0.95 is in edgy
<JohnFlux> azion: best option is to be patient ;-)
<wonderboy> I'm a beginer
<Bubba_Gump> wonderboy are you really wonderous?
<wonderboy> i need someone to explaine to me
<JohnFlux> Bubba_Gump:  i think it's from that music band
<wonderboy> why
<JohnFlux> "with the power to kill a yak"
<JohnFlux> "with mind bullets!"
<Bubba_Gump> cos i'm nasty man!
<Bubba_Gump> :FD
<ckd__> my dsl-connection hang up everytime
<yamal> wonderboy: for codecs grab w32codecs from seveas repo
<nagyv> where can I set up the laptop buttons for edgy?
<JohnFlux> yamal: that's explained in the link i gave
<JohnFlux> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<JohnFlux> nagyv: ^^
<JohnFlux> I swear, my entire job is reading questions, then typing  !<keyword>  ;-)
<JohnFlux> we should make ubotu more automatic hmm
<JohnFlux> heh that would be cool
<JohnFlux> *grin*
<yamal> JohnFlux: try bug triaging... half is dupes or support requests
<JohnFlux> yamal: I fix about a dozen bugs a week ;-)
<JohnFlux> well half a dozen
<azion> !share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<azion> !shares
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shares - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> soulrider: For a few seconds, what's up ?
<eilker> anyone using vmware??
<Zaire> anyone in here know of a goo open source 2 way e-mail server thats prefferably easy to setup
<Zaire> good*
<yamal> Zaire: "2 way mail server"?
<Zaire> yea one that can send and receive
<yamal> oh they all can :)
<Zaire> k know of a good one lol I need one
<yamal> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Zaire> thx
<yamal> you may need to combine that with some kind of way to pick up your mail; i.e. pop3, imap, or webmail of some kind
<yamal> but that's no doubt explained at those links :)
<BluesKaj> suddenly Thunderbird opens links in konqueror instead of firefox. I 've checked all the settings and everything points to FF as the default browser ...any ideas ?
<scott_> once again...I have a question about repositories...where is my link about my repositories?
<JohnFlux> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<JohnFlux> scott ^
<JohnFlux> BluesKaj: too slow :P
<BluesKaj> hehe, not known for my KB skills
<Shaezsche> is it possible to configure knetworkmanager to NOT automatically connect me to wireless?
<jbasilio>  anyone know how to adjust pmount options when kde mounts removable media?  i want to change the umask setting but i can't find where kde calls pmount
<eilker> anyone using vmware??
<malic> heya all
<malic> does anybody know how I make beryl start kde instead of gnome?
<malic> I installed beryl and now my system boots up in gnome
<BluesKaj> I'LL REPEAT : suddenly Thunderbird opens links in konqueror instead of firefox. I 've checked all the settings and everything points to FF as the default browser ...any ideas ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<pointwood> anyone here developing in python? if yes, what editor are you using?
<pointwood> or IDE
<BluesKaj> cool Jucato, THANKS !
<_leo__> ola
<_leo__> can someone tell me where i can find php-imap?
<rance> I just installed kubuntu on a test box and am trying a few things out
<yamal> !info php-imap
<ubotu> Package php-imap does not exist in any distro I know
<yamal> !info php5-imap
<ubotu> php5-imap: IMAP module for php5. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.2-1 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 168 kB
<BluesKaj> !php-imap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php-imap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rance> how do I get packages like opera, that have license issues, I read canonical has a special repository for that, but I can't find a reference
<crimsun> rance: dapper-commercial
<malic> argh
<malic> moving windows around in gnome is super-fast, no tearing etc
<malic> in KDE it's horrendously slow
<malic> this isn't normal, i know - because it was fast in kde with suse
<_leo__> thanks
<malic> is there something i'm doing wrong here?
<malic> glx and such are enabled and working fine
<BluesKaj> rance, have you tried the opera DL site ?
<moparisthebest> I ran kdesu konqueror and then deleted a large file, but the space was not cleared
<rance> not yet, that was just an example, stuff like real audio, and a host of other things fall into that opera category
<moparisthebest> I assume there is a recycle bin for root or something
<moparisthebest> anyone know where it is so I can clear it?
<malic> also, my kde panel disappeared entirely in KDE
<malic> and I don't know how to get it back.
<Jucato> moparisthebest: try running Konqueror as root, then go to trash:/ not sure if it will work but it's worth a try
<Jucato> malic: Press Ctrl+Esc and check if kicker is running
<moparisthebest> works great, why didnt I think of that? lol
<moparisthebest> thanks so much Jucato
<malic> brb
<Jucato> np :)
<ubuntu__> hi! I tried just to install Kubuntu 6.10 - but it will not start at all
<yago> hola
<Jucato> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in any distro I know
<malic> kicker is running
<BluesKaj> rance.. deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ edgy non-free
<ubuntu__> why wont 6.10 start ?
<rance> crimsun: thanks
<yago> hi anyone wanna talk with m?
<ubuntu__> is there a way to choose safemode during startup e.g ?
<BluesKaj> rance, di you see the repos ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind has created a repository for Ubuntu that has Opera in it. for instructions: http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html
<rance> yes, thanks, I was on another console for a bit
<malic> jucato, kicker is running
<malic> (I think you were the one who asked)
<Jucato> malic: ok do this,press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol" (without the quotes), then go to the panel settings and try to look where you kicker hid itself, and specially check the Hiding settings
<eilker> anyone using vmware??
<poolkey172> Seveas : Heard u got a repo for stuff like kiba dock ?
<malic> got it. thanks.
<malic> any way to resolve the slow window movement?
<malic> it's not slightly slow - it makes it almost impossible to move them
<malic> it's perfectly smooth in gnome, and my hardware + graphics drivers are fine
<malic> but I dislike gnome ;=;
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> koffice 1.6.1 come in debs ?
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-161.php
<kgx> anyone knows when kde4's coming out?
<gsuveg> Jucato: sry. im see kubunut org :(
<gsuveg> kgx: if it finished :)
<Jucato> gsuveg: they still haven't added it to the front page because the one with the rights to modify it is out :)
<gsuveg> Jucato: ok. but repo is finished ?
<gsuveg> kgx: within one year ;)
<Jucato> gsuveg: yep
<Jucato> kgx: no definite target date yet. probably Q3 2007
<gsuveg> Jucato: this is the point why im use kubuntu :)
<gsuveg> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> :)
<gsuveg> i would like to write an article from krita...
<Jucato> !koffice | gsuveg
<ubotu> gsuveg: Integrated office suite for KDE, including word processing, spreadsheet, flow charting, image manipulation. For more info see: http://koffice.kde.org. Upgraded Kubuntu packs at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-16.php (for Dapper) and http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-161.php (for Edgy)
<Jucato> changed it :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: the repo works again btw
<gsuveg> Jucato: 143KB/s 2m1s  ;)
<gnomefreak> 161 repo
<Jucato> gnomefreak: yep. the old repo I had was a "not-koffice-161" repo :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<Jucato> guess we'll just have to wait for Riddell to come back to put it up in the front page
<velle> is it possible for somebody in an irc channel to get my ip address, just via irc?
<gnomefreak> i can get rid of it soon. afaik it was uploaded for main/universe
<gnomefreak> velle: /whois velle tells me your ip
<Jucato> velle: unless you have a mask
<velle> hehe, that was easy1
<gnomefreak> velle: easier if they look when you enter or leave the channel too :)
<Jucato> we can also see your name if you configured you IRC client to show it :P
<gnomefreak> ] /me sees his namne
<gnomefreak> ack
* gnomefreak sees his name
<Jucato> hahah
<velle> but all irc communication is going via the irc servers, so it should not be necessary to expose anybody's ip address to the public, right?
<gnomefreak> get  a cloak and the public wont see it :)
<gsuveg> Jucato: its finished :)
<gsuveg> time to sleep();
<Jucato> gsuveg: return 0;
<Jucato> :)
* gnomefreak slept all day on and off :(
<gsuveg> here is 01:45
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> Berlin?
<gnomefreak> almost 8pm here
<Jucato> 8:45am here :P
<gsuveg> Jucato: im faster :P
<gsuveg> Jucato: Sopron
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: btw, any news on edgy-commercial?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> dont look for it too hard i doubt it will surface
<gnomefreak> brb
<Jucato> we don't have Opera on Edgy easily available
<Jucato> ok
<bubu1uk> anyone can tell me what package provides libcrypto.so.0.9.7 ?
<BluesKaj> I'm running it right now
<BluesKaj> opera  that is
<bubu1uk> or how do i check it with apt what provides it.
<Jucato> not from any edgy repo, I presume
<gsuveg> im use opera's weekly build
<velle> the thing is, im pretty new to A LOT in the unix world, hence all my questions :) i just watched a talk on it security, where he demonstrated ethereal. So im playing around with that kind of stuff tonight... and i feel tempted to ask about security issues on irc, but im thinking... maybe they are like vultures in the security channels.... waiting for me to tell that i dont have a firewall etc. and then haunt me :)
<rance> I dont think there needs to be an opera item in the packages, opera already has a ubuntu - edgy-eft download
<BluesKaj> add this to your sources list if you eant opera .. "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ edgy non-free"
<Jucato> !info opera edgy
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in edgy
<BluesKaj> want
<Jucato> BluesKaj: where did you get that? does it really say "edgy" or "etch"?
<velle> gnomefreak: what is a cloak?
<BluesKaj> edgy ...i copied and pasted from my sources list ..which i used to DL and install it
<Jucato> velle: maybe you can search in Google or Wikipedia about IRC. it's not something specific to Kubuntu
<Jucato> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRC
<BluesKaj> make sure you sudo apt-get update after adding it
<Jucato> I have Opera installed. I'm using Hawkwind's repository for Ubuntu
<Jucato> (which also has the Nvidia beta driver...)
<Jucato> I'm just looking for alternatives means of getting it for users
<bubu1uk> someone can help me with question i gave earlier? pls
<Jucato> bubu1uk: libssl0.9.8 (on Edgy)
<bubu1uk> Jucato: thanx.
<BluesKaj> bubu1uk,  kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<q_> any viruses yet for kubuntu?
<Jucato> none for Linux, even
<q_> because is not yet widespread or...
<Jucato> quite a few reasons. that's just one of them
<Jucato> BluesKaj: btw, the repo you just pointed to is for Debian (which as Etch), and not Ubuntu
<Jucato> http://deb.opera.com/opera/dists/
<BluesKaj> wqell Jucato, it works :)
<q_> how about rootkits?
<Jucato> APT probably just took "edgy" for "etch" and just went on
<Jucato> that's a different thing. I think there are rootkits
<Jucato> but very rare
<q_> heard about real cases?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> you're practically safe (for now). Just use safe practices, like never do things as root unless necessary. that includes browsing as root, or going into IRC as root
<q_> so if i want to try some to try M$   ;)
<q_> really so dangerous to use root account?
<q_> usually
<Jucato> yes. don't make it a habit
<q_> better to use sudo
<Jucato> besides, the root account is disabled in Kubuntu. we use sudo. still, do not make a habit of using sudo unless necessary
<q_> even sudo is dangerous??
* dannybuntu is away: Gone away for now.
<yamal> q_: literally: one typo as root and your system is gone.
<Jucato> if not used properly
<q_>  from an attacker point of view
<Jucato> web browsing or IRC with sudo (kdesu) is the same as doing it as root
<yamal> q_: the only difference between you and an attacker is that they make the typo on purpose
<Jucato> from any point of view.
<eilker> i am typing https://192.168.0.100:8333/ to browser for vmware nothing happens
<qbit> did this client spew 4 lines of IDENT failed msgs into the channel when I joined?
<gsuveg> eilker: it dont works for me :D
<IMEC> the fact that linux does not have a virus is a bit of a myth actually ...
<yamal> qbit: nope
<qbit> thanks!
<q_> conclusion: the worst enemy of my Kubuntu is.....myself :)
<Jucato> IMEC: needs to be specified: Linux doesn't have a virus out in the wild
<qbit> I built Kvirc 3.2.5 with gcc 4.1 and it's showing some "quirks"
<q_> thanks!
<eilker> gsuveg: u mean, it didnt work for you too ?
<BluesKaj> welcome to the club , q_,
<gsuveg> just kidding
<IMEC> Jucato: thats more precise i would say
<Jucato> wow? kvirc has a new release? thought it was (almost) dead
<gsuveg> [02:07]  <gsuveg> < eilker a bit late here
<qbit> been using it for years
<gsuveg> time to halt now
<qbit> but the last one was 3.2.0 that was stable
<BluesKaj> konversation is a good iec client
<BluesKaj> err irc
<qbit> konversation has actually come a long way since the first day I saw it, hugely improved
<eilker> gsuveg: [03:06]  <eilker> more later here :)
<BluesKaj> suits my taste in graphics and options
<q_> thanks, BluesKaj
<Jucato> I like Konvi... just because it was the one installed by default and haven't used any other KDE IRC client hehehe
<IMEC> konversation is trully improved and if you are a kde freek than it is a must have
<Jucato> yep
<qbit> I was looking into the Kopete to see if they had built in voice for google talk yet, but no go there
<eilker> !dhpc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhpc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> very much improved even just comparing with the 0.1x releases
<Jucato> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<BluesKaj> q_, my less than cautious curiosty has led me into the depths of trouble and frustration with Linux , but i sure am learning a lot ...now if i can just remember stuff
<Frederick> folks i want to set up hhtp_proxy as a enviroment variable to be loaded with the system in wich file can i do it?
<eilker> jucato: hi, my dhcp is not working, i need to know or find a dhcpd.conf
<q_> about viruses or ....
<Jucato> eilker: I'm not really sure
<q_> i read about long learning curve of Linux, but rewarding, don`t you think?
<qbit> you think linux has a learning curve go look at solaris 10 for a while   :-)
<Jucato> it's only "long" or "difficult" if you've been used to using something else
<qbit> yeah - that's true
<eilker> jucato: if you have time, could you check yours for me ?  sudo kate /etc/dhcpd.conf          // i dont know what to type
<q_> very true
<qbit> if you keep studying and learning there is always a break over point somewhere
<Jucato> eilker: I don't have dhcp
<eilker> jucato: and if u use dhcp:)
<Jucato> I mean, I don't use
<eilker> jucato: :)) sam time
<eilker> jucato: :)) same* time
<BluesKaj> q_, for an old retired guy like me , this kubuntu stuff is challenging enuff right now ...maybe other OS's are on the agenda , but that'll much further down the road ...if I'm still around :)
<q_> solaris 10 it`s in unices family?
<q_> what are you using right now, BlueKay?
<qbit> been a "unix" for quite a while
<Kr4t05> Hrm... Why does xvidcap always crash?
<IMEC> is there any codec lib for flv format (flash video)
<IMEC> ?
<eilker> ow can i make to run dhcpd server ?
<eilker> how can i make to run dhcpd server ?
<word> is there a version of the kernel in the repos for 686?
<BluesKaj> the edgy version..word ?
<word> yes
<Jucato> um.. none afaik. the -generic handles all the architectures except ppc and amd64
<word> Jucato: would generic be faster than 386?
<Jucato> it's optimized for all of them
<word> Jucato: ..so the answer is yes?
<Kr4t05> word: If you want a 686 kernel, compile one. :)
<Jucato> yes
<q_> what file sharing program is most usefull
<word> cool
<q_> i use aMule 2.1.3
<Kr4t05> word: If you feel comfortable with making your own kernel, you can always try it with SMP... Unless this is included with Edgy's standard kernel.
<soulrider> q_: no warez talk here please
<GWild> Can someone here recommend a program for watching DVD's?
<GWild> I just installed Edgy
<soulrider> Kr4t05: whats SMP ?
<word> I don't really feel comf. making my own kernel :-/
<soulrider> GWild: youc an use kaffeine
<soulrider> or you can downlaod VLC
<BluesKaj> !Kaffeine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Kaffeine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2160 kB, installed size 5868 kB
<BluesKaj> VLC works well too
<GWild> danke - any special libs I need for it to actually play them?
<GWild> k
<q_> just one more question then about file sharing: it`s illegal?
<soulrider> uhm i dont think so
<IMEC> word: edgy has generic kernel that has 686 optimizations for your machine by default
<crimsun> IMEC: 586, actually.
<soulrider> q_: its illegal to share illegal files
<soulrider> if youre sharing music, movies
<_kuja_> It depends what files you share ....
<soulrider> yes, its illegal
<yamal> q_: that would of course depend on your local laws
<q_> in any country?
<word> unless it's public domain / creative commons license / other free licensing
<BluesKaj> q_ ... shhhh ... in the US it is ...everywhere else , nobody cares :)
<word> q_: mainly in us...
<soulrider> q_: in like 99% of hte countries its illegal
<word> 99% of the countries that count
<word> :P
<soulrider> butyes, theres countries in which no one gives a crap :P
<BluesKaj> who's counting ...word ?
<soulrider> actually, theyve been putting people into jail here for buying and selling pirate DVDs
<word> :-p
<Kr4t05> soulrider: I'm going to play Devil's Advocate for one moment and say that P2P apps can be used to things other than piracy. And, SMP is symettric multiprocessing, which is not what I meant... I meant, RTP, which is realtime-preemption.
<soulrider> Kr4t05: i know, but lets face it, who the hell uses filesharing for something legal except some sites that su ebittorrent for distributing large files, like linux distros
<q_> so better to try some drugs :-)
<BluesKaj> !.uy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> i think ill go for p2p and not drugs, but thats me :P
<Jucato> getting quite offtopic in here...
<yamal> both legal where I live :)
<Kr4t05> And, I'd like to end the conversation regarding P2P legality. If you want to have a civil conversation about it, you can do so in *-offtopic.
<BluesKaj> Kr4t05 ...wet blanket
<Furyfirefox725> hello
<_kuja_> hi
<IMEC> by the way why does the vanilla kernel in ubuntu not have preemption? it is not experimental or something so why not include it?
<Furyfirefox725> I just had a quick question. Everytime kubuntu updates it creates more entries in grub, so every time I boot up 8+ options show up. Is there any way I can edit this "boot-up" list?
<Kr4t05> BluesKaj: No, I just feel that a support chatroom isn't the best place for a debate.
<BluesKaj> it's not a debate , merely a comment
<delight> Furyfirefox725 sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jucato> Furyfirefox725: you can remove the kernels you don't use. but leave at least one other working kernel as failsafe
<Jucato> Furyfirefox725: by remove, I mean uninstall
<delight> there ucomment or delete the entries u don't need
<Kr4t05> Furyfirefox725: Go with Jucato
<delight> yes that was the next i wanted to tell ;)
<BluesKaj> the one with the highest number is usually best :)
<Kr4t05> Furyfirefox725: Editing the menu.list can screw things up if you're not careful.
<yamal> IMEC: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-November/thread.html#22684
<Furyfirefox725> ok, so is the newest kernal at the top?
<Furyfirefox725> ah I see
<Jucato> yep
<kai> im back
<kai> again
<Jucato> newest at top, 2nd newest below it, so on
<BluesKaj> usually Furyfirefox725, mine was and i edited mine successfully
<eilker> jucato: it says you didnt installed vmware tools, i couldnt find download place for it ?
<kai> I re-installed ubuntu for the 3rd time in 2days
<kai> Hooray
<Jucato> eilker:  vmware player?
<eilker> jucato: server
<BluesKaj> trying to set records kai ? :)
<kai> a word of advice, dont put anything on the bottom of profile
<kai> no
<_kuja_> kai: that's a lot ...... I don't have the patience for that myself
<kai> what command can you use to edit files from the cli?
<_kuja_> either nano or vim, to your own preference of course
<kai> I put the class path at the bottom of the profile, its screwed me a few time
<kai> I dont know a lot
<kai> and I also know vim didn't work
<Furyfirefox725> ok in nano, how do you save what you have edited?
<kai> in safe mode a LOT of commands don't work
<_kuja_> vim always works, just the mysterious lord vim works in mysterious ways ;)
<kai> isnt it ;qw!
<_kuja_> Nope
<_kuja_> :wq!
<_kuja_> And it's picky about it
<kai> vim did nothing
<kai> Safe mode disables a lot of commands
<_kuja_> Safe mode?
<kai> cus I know where it screwed and all I could was go in the directory
<kai> yep
<tazz> i am running kubuntu with kde version 3.5.2 what is the best way to upgrade to 3.5.5 and would you recommend it?
<_kuja_> If you were terribly unlucky, it could have dropped you to busybox or something, which wouldn't be fun.
<kai> cant you do apt-get dist-upgrade
<kai> lol
<_kuja_> tazz: you can either switch to edgy, or add the kde 3.5.5 repo to your repo list
<kai> or cant you do apt-get install dist-upgrade
<Furyfirefox725> hey how do you save in nano?
<kai> Im about to upgrade in a few moments
<kai> :wq!
<kai> ha beat ya to it
<Jucato> Furyfirefox725: Ctrl+O to overwrite
<Jucato> kai: nano, not vim
<_kuja_> in which case, said repo would http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde355 dapper main
<Furyfirefox725> ok thanks :)
<LeeJunFan> ctrl-x
<kai> isnt it :wq! as wel
<LeeJunFan> kai: not vi
<delight> tazz u got to possibilitys IMHO either upgrade to edgy or use the deb-repo mentioned on kubuntu.org ... some ppl had problems with the upgrade of dapper -> edgy ...
<Jucato> tazz: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<kai> One day, I'll know something
<LeeJunFan> kai: not nano, and btw - in vi :x will work as well
<delight> thou u might have problems with the kubuntu kde-355 too ...
<tazz> thanks guys
<kai> All the distro are also diffrent
<kai> *all so
<Jucato> but use the same apps. nano doesn't use ":" notation :)
<LeeJunFan> kai: not the distro, just the program. nano vs vi 2 totally different editors, both are available.
<kai> you can ask me a few suse question as long as its not a wireless one
<kai> no kiddin
* _kuja_ is a vim-a-holic
<delight> updating to kde355 is very recomendable thou ... esp as u will get a very fast konqueror browser ... don't know what they did but its really quick in 355
<kai> wireless and linux seemilgy was never meant to be
<LeeJunFan> biab, gotta restart X, just reinstalled edgy clean, I haven't installed clean since hoary. :)
<kai> _kuja_: your one of the very few that actually just chats on here
<_kuja_> kai: Boredom does strange things to people.
<kai> _kuja_: I like to come on here and just chat sometime, but all these people sometimes just seem so dead
<kai> _kuja_: but its weird if they were friendly and got to know people when they need help, some1 would actually help them ya'know
<BluesKaj> noi kidding kai, I've been retired for 8 yrs now and the linux bug bit me hard :)
<kai> yea
<_kuja_> Depends what time it is when you're around ...... never know when I might show up ... at some times of the day it's really dead, seemed so this afternoon ... seems lively around 3am though :)
<kai> _kuja_: I wanted something diffrent and I started using linux
<kai> _kuja_: theres a lot I like but the small things you do in linux is no big deal in windows
<_kuja_> I started into linux for a hodgepodge of reasons
<kai> like wireless and USB
<BluesKaj> ppl here quite helpful and chatty at times , but sometimes the offtopic cops remind us why ppl come here :)
<Tux_AX> haha
<Tux_AX> haha
<kai> _kuja_: in linux your like omg my wireless works
<Tux_AX> and sound ;)
* Jucato was able to make his USBbluetooth dongle work last night with little effort
<_kuja_> From all I've heard about other people's exeperiences with wireless, it sounds like a nightmare
<kai> _kuja_: but that all part of the fun in linux, it helps you become more techincal and be a better problem solver tho
<kai> _kuja_: my wireless card can detect networks but it still can't connect
<BluesKaj> yeah , i have a wireless capable system , but i don't see any advantages other than bragging rights :)
<_kuja_> Yeah, I broke my system enough times in debian sid, I learned :)
<Tux_AX> What I like about linux is if you break it, you can re-install it in less than 15 minutes
<kai> Tux_AX: my behind in less tahn 15min
<Tux_AX> indeed
<kai> Tux_AX: Are you installing on IBM big Blue
<_kuja_> Tux_AX: my sound has always worked in linux, it has just never worked quite right
<Tux_AX> not fully installedm just the base system
<kai> oh
<kai> Thats a gud idea
<_kuja_> the live cd installs pretty fast ....
<kai> and install the desktop stuff later?
<Tux_AX> I also keep all my data on a USB stick for fast file transfer later
<kai> Im running live cd but it take a min, I hate how the partioer works tho
<kai> linux is a horriable partion manager
<_kuja_> Yeah ..... that's how I do it ..... base system + xorg + kde-core + kubuntu-default-settings, and I fill in the holes as I need them, leaves me with only stuff I actually use.
<_kuja_> kai: have you used gnu parted before?
<kai> sweet
<BluesKaj> the best partitioner is GParted ...live cd
<kai> _kuja_: whats that?
<kai> no, i mena how it sets them
<_kuja_> I don't know, I kind of liked Mandriva's disk drake
<BluesKaj> same as GParted
<kai> if you have a 200gb hdd, linux make 100 for /, and 100 for /home
<kai> Thats lame
<_kuja_> gnu parted = GNUs partioning program, has a cli interface
<kai> You have to manually edit it
<kai> no
<kai> I never heard of it
<kai> till now
<kai> i remeber one: my usb HDD went out
<_kuja_> kai: a smarter way to do it would be more like 10gb for linux, the 190gb for home. / won't use 100gb of space, or anywhere near it for that matter
<kai> I re-installed Suse 3 times, still didn't work and one xmas moring it worked
<kai> Thats what I do, but I have to edit it myself
<_kuja_> Not really, you could just tell it to wipe your whole disk and create partitions for you.
<kai> ..I also don't like .tars, I installed all these tars and ran outa space, and had no clue how to remove them
<kai> Thats what I been doing, but it want to defualt all the time
<kai> ..and I always have to go back and change it
<_kuja_> .tars? any idea where you put them? It's usually a better idea to use apt to install things.
<kai> I know that know
<kai> *now
<kai> This is when I first started using linux
<IMEC> installing things from tar files are prone to break your environment?
<kai> it took me 2 weeks to figure how to get mp3 and mpg support
<IMEC> err no question mark
<Tyrial> Hello Kai
<_kuja_> IMEC: Not break, they're just a pain to remove.
<kai> wasup Tyrial
<Tyrial> Remember me? :)
<Tyrial> I finaly found you :D
<kai> I was doin some webserver stuff and ran out space from tar, thats when i got hip to rpms at the time
<Tyrial> How are you?
<IMEC> they do break your environment when you have multiple versions of the same thing
<kai> no
<Tyrial> hmm
<kai> theres more than 1 kai
<Tyrial> AH
<Tyrial> So, you are not the one who played Graal before?
<kai> I happen to grab kai this time round
<kai> wtf is Graal
<Tyrial> tfu
<Tyrial> stfu
<velle> kai er nede med den fede dialekt mf
<kai> great
<kai> Im being cussed in a whole other language for something I never did
<kai> life is good
<_kuja_> lol
<IMEC> besides if the makefile has an uninstall section you can uninstall easy enough.... and if you want you can always make a package out of your configured installation so that you can unistall it with your package manager
<kai> i'm not good enouugh to know that, or even begin to do it
<kai> I been using linux for about 5 or so moneths now
<_kuja_> IMEC: never said you couldn't ... in fact, I do that sometimes, in the rare event I need something not in the repos (like mplayer RC1)
<IMEC> still configure it make it but dont just make install it .... checkinstall and then put the package... safer to remove
<_kuja_> I've been using it almost two years :) Amazing how everything else is what feels awkward and hard to work with now
<kai> I , of course, grew up with windows and will never be hard to use
<kai> windows has far too many security and virus issues
<kai> on windows b4 I switch I got rid of my C;
<_kuja_> So did I kai, but you'd be surprised how icky it gets to feeling after a couple years solid linux use ... heck, doesn't even take that long really.
<kai> and instead had r: and S;...
<kai> still got virus and other stop
<kai> I love linux even tho its a pain in the rump to use
<_kuja_> What about it is a pain in the rump to use?
<kai> _kuja_: what distro wold you recomment to a newb
<vado> Hi
<_kuja_> Hmm, I'm not sure
<eilker> jucato:i created and deleted a virtual machine, i gave 5 gb space to it, i deleted ubuntu folder /var/vm  , but my 5 gb gone too :)) cant i get my 5 gb back ?
<_kuja_> I've not really tried enough, and even when I started, I exited the newb phase too quick to be a good judge
<kai> _kuja_: are you bragging
<kai> are you a developer?
<_kuja_> I'm working at becoming one
<kai> what language
<_kuja_> Probably will be within the next year or so
<_kuja_> I'm not going to tie myself down to any specific language ... every language has its own purpose :)
<kai> im goin for java
<kai> and sql
<kai> I hate c++
<kai> I hate pointers
<_kuja_> For quick and dirty things python or ruby, for more complicated things c++ or java
<_kuja_> pointers may indeed be the scourge of the earth >.<
<kai> lol
<kai> passin pointer, address, dot operators
<kai> passing pointers to functions
<kai> pointers to pointers
<kai> Iw ant nothing to do with it
<john> what's the point?
<kai> god I hate pointers
<eilker> xz: ok
<IMEC> depends on what you wanna do kai ...
<kai> whats the command to upgrade from 6.06. to 6.1?
<Jucato> !upgrade | kai
<ubotu> kai: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<kai> web devel and mayb a lil rich client
<kai> no games
<kai> or anything that needs tot alk to hardware
<IMEC> device drivers without the use of pointers that should be interesting to see ....
<kai> lol
<kai> Thats why I don't/can't  do it
* _kuja_ would rather dive off a cliff than write drivers
<kai> or a game
<kai> Like gers of war
<kai> all the pointing
<Zarephath> Anyone use lingoteach?
<Zarephath> Can't find the lesson files although I did apt-get lingoteach-lesson
<_kuja_> Zarephath: Not I
<kai> is there a command to tell you what version of kubuntu your using?
<Jucato> lsb_release -a
<_kuja_> Yes one sec while I dig it up
<_kuja_> wait, that's the one
<_kuja_> And Jucato has saved me from digging :)
<Jucato> :P
<_kuja_> The name of that command bugs me
<kai> sweet
<kai> thanx
<kai> Hmm
<kai> its not letting me upgrade
<Jucato> you followed the guide mentioned?
<kai> Yea
<kai> cut,copy and paste
<_kuja_> Jucato, just what does the lsb in lsb_release stand for anyway?
<_kuja_> wait, never mind
<Jucato> Linux Standard Base
<kai> do you need to have the gnome to do it
<Jucato> kai: no. that guide was very Kubuntu specific
<Jucato> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Jucato> kai: ^^^^^^^
<fildo> im still on dapper
<kai> what
<fildo> many of use migrated ?
<kai> whoa
<kai> brb
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: did you see this? http://annma.blogspot.com/2006/11/qt-love.html
<Jucato> fildo: there's no reason to upgrade to Edgy unless 1) you absolutely need something that's only on Edgy or 2) you really need to :)
<fildo> yah i did b4
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: yes. :)
<fildo> then hdd failure on lappy. so i went back to dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> it made me lol at like 9.30 in the morning
<Admiral_Chicago> then i went back to bed
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: I see she put back the nicks :)
<_kuja_> Jucato: but edgy  ... is ... is ... sexy! :O
<fildo> only cause im easily pleased with shipit cd's n a quick install
<Jucato> hehe
* _kuja_ looks
* _kuja_ looks again
<_kuja_> *GASP*
<kai> I found out whats wrong
<gtrplr> I am looking for a little efnet/irc help. Efnet keeps seeing y IP as 127.0.0.1  (I have gidentd installed)
<gtrplr> I keep getting banned
<_kuja_> wouldn't wanna be banned too many times .... a kline wouldn't be a nice experience
<gtrplr> exactly
<eilker> jucato: r u here ?
<gtrplr> really odd...I changed nothing
<Jucato> eilker: yes
* _kuja_ has found a somewhat random quote involving Jucato in the magical land of elsewhere
<gtrplr> I thought maybe the client had gotten screwed, so I tried 2 other clients...same thing
<q_> bye
<rizwaan> hey guys,
<rizwaan> noise in recording
<rizwaan> with audacity
<kai> can I get that command one more time for what version your running, I gotta save that bad boy
<gtrplr> turn off the radio first
<gtrplr> :)
<eilker> jucato: for testing, i created and deleted (before installing guest os) a new virtual machine, gaved it 5 gb space, (guest os was ubuntu) , than deleted var/vm/ubuntu , but my 5 gb is lost
<eilker> jucato: what should i do ?
<Jucato> _kuja_: what quote?
<Jucato> eilker: what do you mean by "lost"?
<_kuja_> http://annma.blogspot.com/2006/11/qt-love.html
<Jucato> ah that one.heheh :)
<rizwaan> "arecord -f cd -t raw | oggenc - -r -o Recording.ogg" <- doesn't give noise in the recording
<rizwaan> but audacity does
<eilker> jucato: when i type df -h , it shows full space including 5 gb
<gtrplr> rizwaan: what kind of noise?
<rizwaan> as if bad tuning
<gtrplr> aliasing ?
<rizwaan> krrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<gtrplr> fro a mic or what kind of input
<rizwaan> arecord works fine..
<rizwaan> yes with mic
<eilker> jucato: isnt it enough deleting var/vm/ubuntu  , for deleting a virtual machine ?
<gtrplr> 1st: try a different mic
<rizwaan> same mic works with arecord
<rizwaan> please try this "arecord -f cd -t raw | oggenc - -r -o Recording.ogg"
<gtrplr> but different apps see the imped differently
<Jucato> eilker: where do you save your virtual machines? (.vmdk)?
<rizwaan> seems oss vs alsa issue
<kai> Im about to watch some family guy
<gtrplr> usually is
<rizwaan> how could i make oss use alsa..
<BetaCookies> [Killing X server]  Be right back
<eilker> jucato: i dont know, let me search , i did all as default
<kai> I also wanna beat gears of war on insane
<Jucato> eilker: if you deleted the virtual machine from VMWare server, the vmware folder for it isn't deleted, afaik
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: you're not in #offtopic?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: not currently.. gotta go anyway... brb in a few
<Admiral_Chicago> ah see you around
<eilker> jucato: searching for it...
<kai> Say can I get that command to check my ubuntu version one more time
<rizwaan> is there any good arecord (alsa record) frontend?
<rizwaan> kde simply lacks a good sound recorder
<Admiral_Chicago> audacity?
<pi1l> please, i have a serious question: how do i quickly convert wav file into mp3, preferably quick and easy, maybe bash tools will do as well?
<Admiral_Chicago> pi1l: lame should work iirc
<pi1l> Admiral_Chicago how do i setup\launch it?
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get install lame in a konsole
<pi1l> Admiral_Chicago, Package lame is not available, but is referred to by another package. What should i do?
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get -f install lame maybe
<eilker> jucato: i delted var/vm/ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> pi1l:   lame sample.wav sample.mp3 from command line
* _kuja_ goes off to bed
<eilker> jucato: i deleted* var/vm/ubuntu
<eilker> jucato: but still my 5 gb lost
<Jucato> eilker: where did you delete it? in the command line or in Konqueror
<Admiral_Chicago> once it is installed that is
<eilker> jucato: konqueror
<Jucato> eilker: it's still in the Trash then :)
<eilker> jucato: i checked it is not in trash
<Jucato> oh?
<Jucato> trash:/
<Jucato> hm.. that would be strange...
<eilker> jucato: and it was not in trash too, i tried to delete from trash too, checked but it was not there
<pi1l> Admiral_Chicago, thanx, but it doesn't want to install anyway..
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys i have an nvidia video card... what kind of tweaks can i give to improve performance
<Jucato> eilker: sorry, I don't know where else it went.. and I'm not sure where to look for it..
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: any ideas: "Package lame is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<Jucato> edgy?
<eilker> jucato: what a luck:(
<ForzaPalermo> anyone?
<yamal> ForzaPalermo: you could install the drivers for it
<Jucato> I can install lame here
<yamal> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yamal> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i have edgy, it installs just fine
<Jucato> um... sorry have to run
<ForzaPalermo> yamal, i have that
<ForzaPalermo> the beta drivers
<ForzaPalermo> i know there are xorg tweaks and what not
<yamal> ForzaPalermo: nothing spectacular to tweak then, maybe remove that logo, etc but that's about it
<Admiral_Chicago> pi1l: sudo dpkg-regonfigure -a
<Admiral_Chicago> then try to install
<mglnx> hi
<ForzaPalermo> hey how do i get the windows key to do something?
<ForzaPalermo> like have kmenu activate
<knapp_> How can I do a traceroute from terminal?
<mglnx> i have two DVD's and I'd like to find a gui program to butn directly, as opposed to have to burn on the hdd first then copy it two the second DVD. Is this possible with linux?
<pi1l> Admiral_Chicago, thanx a lot, i finally managed to install glame with synaptic tool, and now i think i quite happy with the solution:)
<BluesKaj> !traceroute
<ubotu> traceroute: traces the route taken by packets over a TCP/IP network. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4a12-20 (edgy), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
<pi1l> ForzaPalermo, of course you can, visit the system configuration tool, section "hotkeys"
<BluesKaj> traceroute then the IP address
<pi1l> ForzaPalermo, or "shortcuts"
<RobNyc> My firefox nor Swiftfox wants to open
<ForzaPalermo> pi1l, i know this may sound stupid... im in there i just dont know how to set that specific key
<ForzaPalermo> for that action
<ForzaPalermo> i cant find it
<BluesKaj> RobNyc , sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<pi1l> ForzaPalermo, use it in combination with others
<ForzaPalermo> why cant it be by itself?
<RobNyc> BluesKaj, i have switffox installed and now its like its not installed
<BluesKaj> RobNyc , try that command in the terminal and you'll see a choice
<RobNyc> yea i saw konqueror or firefox
<RobNyc> what do u guys prefer
<RobNyc> why do i have a swiftfox icon on my programs and i was just running swiftfox before and now its gone
<BluesKaj> I use Firefox
<RobNyc> weird firefox is only running if i type in terminal firefox
<BluesKaj> have you upgraded your desktop lately, RobNyc ?
<RobNyc> yes lol
<BluesKaj> reinstall both FF & swiftfox
<RobNyc> alrighty
<pi1l> how do i resize a fat 32 partition and add ext3 partition to my disk?
<root_> For some reason when I upgrade it didnt install   my xorg stuff
<rizwaan> how to load OSS emulation at the startup (boot up)
<rizwaan> LOAD_OSS_EMUL_MODULES="yes"
<rizwaan> what's the configuration file to edit..
<root_> this i kai by the way
<BluesKaj> pi1l, DL GParted live cd , and use it to partition your HDD ...it works well ..can even specify the size of yer swap
<pi1l> BluesKaj, thanx, i am installing it alredy now)
<BluesKaj> kai get the hell out of root before someone takes ob=ver yer pc
<tolkan> who here uses that console irc client
<abattoir> tolkan: irssi ?
<tolkan> yeah that
<tolkan> how do i set that up
<tolkan> i need to idle in there on one of the wpi servers
<Hawkwind> !irssi | tolkan
<ubotu> tolkan: irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<tolkan> oh, i'm in the wrong channel :-D
<tolkan> you guys are still the best.
<Hawkwind> Irssi is a modular IRC client for UNIX that currently has only text mode user interface, but 80-90% of the code isn't text mode specific, so other UIs could be created pretty easily. Homepage: http://irssi.org  Great how-to: http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi
<poolkey172> anyone know where I can get the package for kiba dock ?
<kai> 'ello every one
<kai> whats the website for the repositories?
<kai> Jucato: how do you do the thing for the repositories?
<kai> Jucato: for the bot with the websites
<mrg> how do i get "console ownership"? i'm trying to run a shell script and it bugs out bc i don't have console ownership..
<Lam_> mrg: sudo ./scripthere
<Lam_> unless i'm misunderstanding console ownership
<mrg> Lam_: same error
<mrg> 1billion pagers are eager to tell you how to install the ati proprietary drivers, but how do i uninstall it?  i used easyubuntu to install but have no clue how to uninstall it. ati recommends uninstalling before installing another version.
<tolkan> replace it with vesa in your xorg.conf
<tolkan> and then do apt-get remove the packages that you installed on those sites
<knapp> How can I get AVI/MPG/etc to show thumbnail previews in folders?
<mrg> easyubuntu did the install though, i don't even know what the packages were for  that... i can't find any "ati" packages..
<Jucato> it might be called fglrx
<bulwynkl> neat
<bulwynkl> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<mrg> yeah i tried looking for /usr/share/fglrx as the instructions on the ati site says, but easyubuntu must have installed something else..
<mrg> bc that folder doesn't exist
<Jucato> I'm not sure if there's an #easyubuntu channel. they are not really supported by ubuntu actually
<Jucato> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Jucato> oh there mrg ^^^^
<knapp> How can I get audio/video thumbnail previews in Konqueror
<mrg> ok sounds like a logical channel for this question :) ty
<inteliwasp> anyone have any experience with conky? for some reason the icons are dissaparing from my desktop untill i move my mouse over them
<Dr_willis> Never heard of it. :)
<Dr_willis> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 376 kB
<Jucato> I only know Konqi :P
<secleinteer> hey, does anyone know how i can join an aim chatroom with kopete?
<inteliwasp> !konqi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pi1l> can anybody tell me how to move /usr to a new partition: copy /usr to /dev/hdb6, write in /etc/fstab a line "/dev/hdb6       /usr                ext3          defaults,errors=remount-ro    0    1", delete then all /usr(!!!) and reboot, that will do?
<kai> can some1 help me set the class path
<kai> please
<kai> I dont wanna re-install, again
<draeath> anyone know if I can make arts NOT lock my alsa device? My alsa device can handle (and does... i've got a working .conf) multiple streams
<crimsun> draeath: if you have to use an asoundrc to get dmix, your alsa device _can't_, by definition, handle multiple streams in hardware.
<draeath> draeath: well... thats what's going on. Is there a way I can make artsd use that, and NOT lock the device?
<crimsun> draeath: anyhow, set the timeout for artsd to 1s
<draeath> crimsun: woa, its working now! i started aplay while kde was making noise... and then i let arts suspend. then i got arts to make noise while aplayt was playing. apparently i just needed to restart ARTS after enabling my .asoundrc
<draeath> crimsun: now the real test... see if system notifications work while kaffeine is using arts output
<draeath> crimsun: and it does.
<draeath> this file is SOO going in my backups
<draeath> crimsun: i turned off arts suspending and its still all playing nicely
<mortici> how do i get to the synaptics package manager?
<draeath> mortici 'apt-get install synaptic' in a console
<crimsun> draeath: you shouldn't need to create an asoundrc anyhow unless you have a usb audio device
<draeath> crimsun: i do.
<draeath> crimsun: and i put it in the global file (forgot the /etc filename already)
<crimsun> draeath: I hope you don't want good performance, then
<crimsun> /etc/asound.conf
<draeath> crimsun: works fine for me, it seems
<crimsun> I didn't enable dmix for usb-audio devices in Ubuntu because there are too many quirks.
<draeath> i even got timidity working with the 8mb soundfont ripped from my windows install!
<draeath> hah!
<crimsun> there are several wishlist bugs to enable dmix for usb-audio, but I'm not convinced it's worth the number of bug reports that will come in
<draeath> i just wish i could use a real driver. external SBLive 24
<crimsun> extigy?
<draeath> nope
<draeath> the cheap one
<crimsun> ouch
<crimsun> I'm sorry you wasted your money.
<draeath> me too, but it was $50 a long time ago
<draeath> so i'm not crying
<pulaski> hello
<mortici> ok
<pulaski> I've newly installed kubuntu and I'm having trouble updating with my dialup connection.  Is is common that adept frequently signifies errors for certain updates from certain repositories?
<pulaski> Does it matter that I resort to the command line and repeatedly do a "sudo apt-get -f install"
<pulaski> ?
<pulaski> I'm showing over 148 updated packages available.  It that normal?
<pulaski> I would appreciate any comment.
<pulaski> my older ubuntu distro generally seemed to update without error.  Occasionally I may have had to repeat an update or follow up with a "sudo apt-get -f install".  This kubuntu update process is difficult with a dial up. Can anyone let me know how extraordinary this may or may not be?
<Flighter> can anyone send me the kdm .xml file?
<abattoir> pulaski: you just want to update your OS, or do you want to upgrade, i.e. move from dapper to edgy, for example
<abattoir> pulaski: if it is the former, then 'sudo apt-get update' and the 'sudo apt-get upgrade' should work
<Zaire> anyone in here know how postfix is configured...the helps a tad vague
<abattoir> you could use aptitude instead of apt-get as well
<kai> Does any one here have any experiance with setting the classpath
<smithbone> I need a bit of help installing 6.10 on my HP nx6325.
<pulaski> thank you for responding abattoir, just a simple update to a new dapper 6.06 kubuntu insall is all I'm trying to do.
<mortici> where can i get the libdrm 2.2?
<crimsun> you can't, mortici.
<mortici> why not?
<crimsun> we haven't merged 2.2 at all.
<abattoir> pulaski: make sure you have the dapper-updates/dapper-backports repos enabled if you want stuff from them
<mortici> :(
<abattoir> pulaski: then follow what i said earlier
<mortici> when will it be merged?
<Zaire> anyone in here know how postfix is configured...the helps a tad vague
<pulaski> yes thank you  those repositories are uncommented on my sources.list abbatoir.
<Flighter> can anyone send the the .xml file of the kdm theme?
<Zaire> -_-
<abattoir> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pulaski> ok abbatoir, I'll give aptitude a try.  thanks for the help!
<abattoir> pulaski: no problem :)
<pulaski> I'll cya
<Zaire> -_-
<mortici> im liking kubuntu already
<mortici> just this whole sudo blah blah blah thing ain't working for me
<Zaire> thats the best part
<mortici> hmph
<Zaire> way easier for installing stuff
<mortici> well i prefer to su, then run the commands
<abattoir> Flighter: http://pastebin.ca/263122
<abattoir> !su | mortici
<ubotu> mortici: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mortici> but it seems to not like my password for root, then again it never asked me for one
<abattoir> mortici: you can do that too if you want
<Zaire> so....anyone in here know how postfix is configured...the helps a tad vague
<smithbone> any installer gurus around?
<crimsun> mortici: it might not be.
<mortici> ?
<Flighter> abattoir: when you type a wrong password, does it shows any message?
<abattoir> Flighter: yes it does
<abattoir> Flighter: "Login Incorrect" iirc
<phen> can anyone help me install my TV-tuner on Kubuntu
<Flighter> abattoir: your lang is english?
<abattoir> Flighter: yes
<Flighter> i need to know from someone that isnt english
<abattoir> Flighter: which lang?
<Zaire> so....anyone in here know how postfix is configured...the helps a tad vague
<Flighter> abattoir: anyone
<abattoir> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<abattoir> Flighter: ^^^ try there for german, for eg.
<abattoir> anyway, i have to go now :)
<Flighter> just need to see a .xml file in wich the login fail shows a non english message
<Flighter> cause in all .xml files i see they all have <text>Login failed!</text>
<Flighter> and that doesnt give space for any translation
<Flighter> and for the other messages like warning about caps lock theres option for translation
<Flighter> abattoir: understand now?
<Zaire> guess thats a no as usual
<mortici> how do i change my screen resolution
<mortici> or restart my x server?
<Dr_willis>  !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<londo4> hallo who can help with this problem; Err http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release.gpg
<brad123> i need help getting amarok to build a collection. im having a problem. it doesnt find the music but i told it where to look. and how can i run the first run wizard again? i installed it first without installing mysql-server5.0 first.
<londo4> Help: Err http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release.gpg When I sudo apt-get update
<paitart> hi. just installed kubuntu 6.06 and firefox too. how do i upgrade firefox from 1.5 to 2.0
<londo4> Help:Err http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release.gpg. Could not resolve 'packages.freecontrib.org'  When I do sudo apt-get update
<Admiral_Chicago> brad123: did you try "rescan collection" in tools
<paitart> hi. just installed kubuntu 6.06 and firefox too. how do i upgrade firefox from 1.5 to 2.0
<Admiral_Chicago> paitart: download it from here...
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on a sec
<Admiral_Chicago> http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-2.0&os=linux&lang=en-US
<Admiral_Chicago> then in the command line type this
<Admiral_Chicago> cd Desktop (assuming it's on the desktop)
<Admiral_Chicago> cp ~/.mozilla/firefox ~/
<Admiral_Chicago> cd /opt
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo mkdir mozilla
<Admiral_Chicago> cd Desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo cp "firefox file name" /opt/mozilla
<Admiral_Chicago> cd /opt
<Admiral_Chicago> err scratch that last command
<Admiral_Chicago> cd /opt/mozilla
<Admiral_Chicago> ls
<drarem> i can't stop lighttpd, but i can start it apparently. it wont let me do a sudo apt-get remove on it - i'm already running apache
<Admiral_Chicago> if you get the file that was "firefox file name" you did it right
<Admiral_Chicago> paitart: also, extract the firefox tar.gz before you start, you'll move that folder
<Admiral_Chicago> let me know when you got all that done
<mortici> how do i change my screen resolution
<mortici> Admiral_Chicago, as in the club?
<Admiral_Chicago> mortici: club? oh no not at all. rofl
<Admiral_Chicago> well Admiral Club at the airport not "the Admiral" gentleman club
<Admiral_Chicago> !res > mortici
<londo4> Help Help-->Err http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release.gpg Could not resolve 'packages.freecontrib.org'
<t3hwiz0rd> can someone help me out here?
<t3hwiz0rd> I've got my old harddrive loaded into a ide-to-usb device
<t3hwiz0rd> its reisfers/ex3
<t3hwiz0rd> kubuntu liveCD sees it
<t3hwiz0rd> but will not mount it
<t3hwiz0rd> repords this error:
<t3hwiz0rd> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5,
<t3hwiz0rd>        missing codepage or other error
<Admiral_Chicago> i keep getting this error while trying to use a liveCD "can not allocate resource region 0 of Device'
<Admiral_Chicago> and it has this repeated 0-3
<crazy_bus> Does anyone know of a good program to download a streaming .rm file
<londo4> someone   help my kubuntu doesn`t detect usb stik
<mortici> OMG it works like a buty
<mortici> i think i messed myself
<poningru> sweet
<mortici> i love kubuntu
<mortici> i want it to have my babies
<poningru> ...
<poningru> I know we preach love and humanity... its just not that kinda love
<mortici> now how do i change settings in kde settings manager
<londo4> prm`richard: I`m unregisterd  I can`t send prived message
<mortici> that require administrator rights
<crazy_bus> Does anyone know how to download rtsp streaming real media files?
<mortici> ?
<bill57785> ok, where is Konquer actually located on the hard drive? I'm trying to install Flash PLayer 7 for it, but it needs a directory
<Emess> sadly i donth think thats a glitch
<Emess> ...wrong channel :s
<max_> is there any other things that you could do that are like the "eyecandy" besides XGL(cant run it) Transluncey and
<max_> 3ddesktop
<max_> is there any other things that you could do that are like the "eyecandy" besides XGL(cant run it) Transluncey and 3ddesktop
<londo4> Help Help-->Err http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release.gpg Could not resolve 'packages.freecontrib.org'
<g6issenh> coucou
<max_> hi. i got an X error and it took me back to the login screen, and now when i login it looks very "basic" and im missing my whole panel so i cant do anything, and i dont know what happenes.....sory its to vauge, i dont know how to describe it
<jason_> I am having a minor graphics problem which seems to be related to opengl. Whenever a screensaver is running or I am playing WoW, the screen will sort of stutter every 10 seconds or so... any ideas?
<isede> i have ntfs partition mounted from kubuntu , but in many of them i cannot see any files (i am sure files are there). i cannot boot into windows cuz i accidentally deleted some necessary files
<isede> any ideas what is wrong with the ntfs mount?
<isede> in many of the folders i cannot see any files, sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> how can i change how often Ktorrent updates?
<Admiral_Chicago> jono: ping
<Admiral_Chicago> err, maybe we can talk in locoteams instead
<Jucato> :)
<musya> does anybody know if kubuntu is available in 64 bit?
<Admiral_Chicago> musya: yes
<binary2k2> musya: it'll be difficult to do some things in 64bit tho, play flash for example
<Jucato> w32codecs, too
<musya> why would that be difficult? on any 64 bit or just kubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> it's possible but a pain
<binary2k2> well yeah, that's why it's got "32" in it :p
<Admiral_Chicago> musya: any
<musya> why?
<musya> if you dont mind me asking
<binary2k2> because flash isn't open source, and adobe haven't made a 64bit version
<binary2k2> if it was open source, we could port it, but it's not
<Admiral_Chicago> the actual numerical values of handling raw data is double as well
<musya> what else would be hard?
<Admiral_Chicago> musya: non-free software in general
<musya> hmmm, ok
<binary2k2> well, like Admiral_Chicago said, w32codecs won't work, because they are 32bit, so restricted formats will be hard to use
<musya> how many binaries are in 32 bit. and in 64 bit?
<binary2k2> blah, i have no clue
<Admiral_Chicago> binary2k2: w32codecs in non-free
<Admiral_Chicago> on top of it
<binary2k2> all are 32bit now, and all the apps on kubuntu 64bit are 64bit (goes without sayin realy)
<mae> i've been reading about ruby 2.0 and continuations -- aside from all the gossip -- isn't a continuation essentially when you pass a Proc or lambda to a function ? if we couldn't do that wouldn't ruby lose like 50 percent of its coolness
<binary2k2> Admiral_Chicago: i know, but i was typeing when you sent that, and i mostly look down when i type :p
<Admiral_Chicago> okay
<AtomBombe2000> ping
<igor> how i install a package with all the propgraming libs in ubuntu?
<binary2k2> igor: a development package?
<igor> i wanna install the librarys of C programing...using gcc compiler
<binary2k2> !compile | igor
<ubotu> igor: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jucato> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Schalken> Isn't glxgears supposed to output framerate information?
<binary2k2> you need to add the '-printfps' option
<Schalken> binary2k2: ahhh, cheers! :D
<thewolf> Hey, is there anyone here from South Australia? Looking for someone to binge a DVD copy of 6.10 from :P
<bele_> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
* kruemeltee says hello to everybody
<bele_> Hello I'm having a problem with kubuntu's apache ... or actually with the fact that my previous platform used ISO Latin 1 enconding
<bele_> Now all my pages are iSO Latin 1 on filesystem
<JohnFlux> fun fun
<bele_> And apache of cource servers special charcters wrong...
<aspedia> I want to install php5.2. What is the best way to do it?
<aspedia> Backports? How?
<bele_> Where I could configure in Kubuntu encoding Apache is using when reading files from FS?
<rowanjl> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Schalken> rowanjl: I'm from VIC, if you wanna come down. ;)
<rowanjl> Man, its cold enough here! :P That is when its not 38C...
<Schalken> Yeah it was pretty sunny today.
<rowanjl> But looking on the bright side, you don't have Adelaide drivers over there :P
<JackD> does it get that hot in Victoria?
<Schalken> JackD: well the weather is really turbulent in Melb'.
<JackD> Anything above 25C is very hot to me
<JackD> 38C is almost frightening
<rowanjl> 45C is hot
<JackD> I couldn't survive that without being climatised first
<rowanjl> Where are you from?
<JackD> a terrible place, but in a matter of weeks, all going to plan, I am making my escape to Australia
<isede> is there any way to use USB TV tuner on ubuntu?
<JackD> legally of course
<Admiral_Chicago> #offtopic
<Admiral_Chicago> :P
<rowanjl> Well, you're not tasmanian then :P
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> i meant
<JackD> yes of course sorry
<Hmg4> I can't get my autopackage to work, anyone?
<pansy> hi folks
<Schalken> Hmg4: What does it say?
<Hmg4> Schalken, Nothing, i click on amsn autopackage and i does nothing.
<Hmg4> Schalken, It used to work
<pansy> i have a little problem on my laptop: since the upgrade to edgy the speedstepping isnt working correctly, this means though the powersaved daemon is running the cpu runs always with max speed. how can i make my laptop to use the speedstepping?
<Schalken> Hmg4: you might need to execute it from the terminal. i can't remember what the command was...but maybe ubotu does...
<Schalken> !autopackage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autopackage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schalken> bagh
<Hmg4> Schalken, autopackage install!!!!
<Hmg4> Schalken, Thank you!!!!
<Schalken> Hmg4: ?
<Hmg4> Schalken, You where right, i used console: autopackage install stupid.package
<Schalken> Hmg4: oh okay. you could set that as the default file opener for auopackage files so you can just double-click on them.
<Hmg4> Schalken, Ok, thank you.
<Admiral_Chicago> Hmg4: man page maybe in the future?
<eilker> i have dhcp problem...it cant start in the booting
<Hmg4> Admiral_Chicago, What man page? man amsn?
<Hmg4> Admiral_Chicago, man autopackage? there is no
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe, i don't know the package but in general. you seem to know gnu/linux disregard me
<eilker> i need to configure my dhcpd.conf, but i dont know why, could anyone share his file with me ??           sudo kate /etc/htcpd.conf
<eilker> i need to configure my dhcpd.conf, but i dont know why, could anyone share his file with me ??           sudo kate /etc/dhcpd.conf  **
<aspedia> how can I search and install backports software? An entry in sources.list I have done
<binary2k2> aspedia: run "sudo apt-get update" then the packages will be in Adept (or whatever package manager you use)
<eilker> i need to configure my dhcpd.conf, but i dont know why, could anyone share his file with me ??           sudo kate /etc/dhcpd.conf  **
<benjaminkip> can any body help me installing windows codes32
<eilker> or any help_
<benjaminkip> please help me to instaill windows code32
<benjaminkip> anyone there to help me to download
<benjaminkip> or install windows code 32
<benjaminkip> on Kubuntu
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: have you looked at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<benjaminkip> yeah.. i have looked
<benjaminkip> but they have only for debain
<binary2k2> ubuntu is debian based
<benjaminkip> but I can only do it from Adept
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: what part exactly are you stuck on?
<benjaminkip> I just downloaded the tar pack from the debain sever
<benjaminkip> and I am stuck
<benjaminkip> to install
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: what tar pack?
<benjaminkip> sorry.. the debain pack
<benjaminkip> not yet install
<benjaminkip> on my desktop
<Jucato> right-click on it, select Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: try right-clicking on it, go to "Kubuntu Package Menu" and choose "Install Package"
<Jucato> :)
<benjaminkip> okey
<benjaminkip> let me try
<benjaminkip> you are too kind to help me out at anytimes
<benjaminkip> asking me password
<benjaminkip> i tried many times
<benjaminkip> now status database area i locke by another process
<benjaminkip> press enter to exit....
<Jucato> benjaminkip: did you enter your password?
<benjaminkip> yes i did
<Jucato> ok launch K Menu -> System -> Konsole
<benjaminkip> http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<benjaminkip> didn come out anything
<benjaminkip> may be my adept was opening
<Jucato> benjaminkip: in Konsole, type this command: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jucato> yes, close Adept
<benjaminkip> what is that
<benjaminkip> sudo dpkg --configure -a??
<Jucato> it's to unlock the database --> <benjaminkip> now status database area i locke by another process
<benjaminkip> yeah
<benjaminkip> that right
<benjaminkip> okey
<benjaminkip> i just did it
<benjaminkip> yeah..
<benjaminkip> how do i know when it is already installed
<Jucato> try playing a WMV or WMA file
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: dpkg --list | grep w32codecs
<benjaminkip> yeah.. I got it.. thanks
<benjaminkip> can i delet the package that I download on my desktop
<binary2k2> yeah
<benjaminkip> thanks alot
<binary2k2> :D
<benjaminkip> now the my wmv files is playing
<benjaminkip> thanks
<benjaminkip> where are you guys from
<benjaminkip> how come you all know everything
<binary2k2> i wish :p
<binary2k2> we're from all over the world
<Admiral_Chicago> we were spawned in the beard of ZEus
<benjaminkip> thanks anyway.. got to go now
<benjaminkip> happy sabbath to you all
<binary2k2> see you later
<vge> how i know what apache version im running?
<binary2k2> vge: dpkg --list | grep apache
<Admiral_Chicago> vge: from command line.. apache --version might work
<binary2k2> vge: or look in adept
<vge> bazillion ways, maby i should try before asking sometimes, ty ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> vge: [04:20]  <benjaminkip> how come you all know everything
<Admiral_Chicago> :)
<binary2k2> no one knows everything
<vge> ya, best channel to ask a question
<binary2k2> at least i don't know if they do :p
<eilker>  Please write a subnet declaration in your dhcpd.conf file for the  , network segment to which interface eth0 is attached. could anyone help pls ??
<Admiral_Chicago> oh wow i don't know that one...lol
<binary2k2> eilker: tried "man dhcpd.conf" ?
<eilker> binary2k2: no, having trouble here
<binary2k2> eilker: why do you deed a dhcp server?
<eilker> binary2k2: i dont know, my ip is not static
<binary2k2> then a local dhcp server wont help
<eilker> binary2k2: i have personal web server, and ftp server, and trying with vmware
<binary2k2> eilker: use the 192.168.*.* address range
<eilker> binary2k2: do u suggest me to uninstall it ?
<nagyv> power manager is buggy! is I plug out kde restarts twice
<eilker> binary2k2: what happens if i uninstall it ? because i am not with it
<nagyv> if I plug in, kde restarts twice again
<binary2k2> eilker: i don't see why you'd need it if you are only using vmware, setup static addressed
<nagyv> no, even worse, kde restarts cyclicaly!
<eilker> binary2k2: uninstalling it
<eilker> binary2k2: lets see...
<nagyv> it just restarted again
<eilker> binary2k2: and other bad thing is, vmware stole my 5 gb, i uninstalled it , but my 5 gb gone...
<binary2k2> eilker: that's the virtual machines, if you wan't to get that 5GB back you need to remove them
<eilker> binary2k2: i uninstalled vmware, before it i deleted var/vm/ubuntu  too, and trash is empty
<binary2k2> eilker: check in ~/vmware
<eilker> binary2k2: " rmdir ~/vmware  "  is it ok ?
<nagyv> were here any answers for me? I just rebotted to get rid of kde restarts (I hope it will work)
<binary2k2> eilker: not if it has any files in it, use "rm -r ~/vmware"
<eilker> binary2k2: there is no file in it,
<binary2k2> eilker: you can use the package "kdirstat" to see what files/directorys are using the most space
<eilker> binary2k2: installed, and waiting for report
<nagyv> !powermanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powermanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> nagyv: what release?
<nagyv> edgy, 0.42
<Admiral_Chicago> !guidance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guidance - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> what?
<Admiral_Chicago> well guidance is the new power manager, i'd google it
<nagyv> I hided (hide?) the toolbar in system settings, how can I get it back?
<nagyv> isn't is possible that the two power managers conflict? I have the basic icon from dapper, and the new one also. I don't know wheather they use the same programs though
<eilker> binary2k2: problem is solved, thank you
<Narada> hi; my kde is intermittently getting very high cpu usage
<binary2k2> eilker: no problem :D
<eilker> binary2k2: it was here, /root/.local/share/Trash/files
<eilker> binary2k2: so interesting
<Narada> the processes that are taking cpu are: /sbin/init splash, /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-Ph7eUT and kwin [kdeinit]  -session 1019a1ac10a14d000116238033600000045420000_1164970373_63166; any ideas about what i can do
<eilker> binary2k2: i delete the things from my trash, and files go to /root/.local/share/Trash/files
<Narada> they just shoot up in usage and then disappear
<binary2k2> eilker: hmm, strange
<Narada> /usr/sbin/apt-index-watcher run --syslog as well is taking cpu
<eilker> binary2k2: yeah so strange:)
<nagyv> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<elcuco> hi, i have this wide screnn laptop and i need help setting it up for wide screen display (system is kubuntu 6.10)
<nagyv> does anyone have a list of installed packages after a new edgy install?
<binary2k2> !xorg | elcuco
<ubotu> elcuco: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<elcuco> the package name is 910 of 855?
<elcuco> the manual you pointed me says "855" but i found 910
<elcuco> 915 that is, sorry :)
<binary2k2> elcuco: 915resolution
<elcuco> do i need to reboot? or just restart the service and xorg?
<binary2k2> you don't need to reboot
<elcuco> kk, comming back in a few :)
<binary2k2> ok
<elcuco> 10x, working :)
<binary2k2> great :D
<elcuco> now i need to understand why the laptop does not boot unless i choose the rescue option
<binary2k2> it wont boot at all?
<bxnp> how can i see wich keymap i use in kubuntu
<elcuco> gets stucked, not sure when. i will try to boot using vga=text
<bxnp> and how can i configure kubuntu to use a different keymap
<binary2k2> bxnp: K Menu -> System Settings -> Regional & Language
<bxnp> binary2k2:
<bxnp> but i dont have x running on that box
<bxnp> is there a way to do this via the commandline
<binary2k2> bxnp: run "sudo kbd-config"
<bxnp> binary2k2: where are the keymaps stored
<binary2k2> bxnp: /usr/share/keymaps/
<bxnp> i need to set this to us international, cause i dont know what's on this now, but i cant type normaly on that box
<bxnp> and how can i see wich keymap kubuntu is now using,
<bxnp> sorry for my english
<elcuco> by default, the keyboard applet from kde is not loaded
<elcuco> it uses the configuration used in xorg.cong
<elcuco> bxnp: got it?
<binary2k2> that's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bxnp> xorg.conf you mean elcuco
<bxnp> oke
<elcuco> (details)
<bxnp> ehm think i am going to reinstall kubuntu on that box, i wanted to make an server, but for me kde is handy
<binary2k2> bxnp: you can have a server with kde installed
<binary2k2> bxnp: servers can have X too
<elcuco> binary2k2: no they cant :)
<cpk1> err why wouldnt a server be able to have X installed on it?
<binary2k2> quote from bxnp: "i wanted to make an server, but for me kde is handy"
<binary2k2> have both then, linux is good like that :D
<napa_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cpk1> not to mention running a desktop enviroment on something doesnt meant it all of a sudden cant be a server
<napa_> ugh .. mp3 doesnt work in kubuntu
<binary2k2> my box has KDE, is a FTP/web server and a NAT router
<cpk1> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<binary2k2> napa, read the links, they tell you why
<elcuco> napa_: restricted formats in the wiki
<napa_> I cant find libxine-extracodecs in adept
<bxnp> oke
<bxnp> i think i am going to reinstall
<napa_> using Kubuntu 6.06
<cpk1> its there
<cpk1> it have it
<binary2k2> napa_: did you read the guide?
<binary2k2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<napa_> yeah binary2k2
<cpk1> !info libxine-extracodecs dapper
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<jbasilio> anyone know how to adjust pmount options when kde mounts removable media?  i want to change the umask setting but i can't find where kde calls pmount
<napa_> I thought it should be enough installing ibxine-extracodecs and  libk3b2-mp3.
<napa_> But the ibxine-extracodecs does not exsist
<binary2k2> napa_: yes, it exists, i have it installed
<binary2k2> napa_: enable the multiverse repository
<napa_> how?
<cpk1> napa_: did you just see what ubotu said? it exists on dapper
<napa_> it does not exist on 6.06 .... It's not on my list
<binary2k2> napa_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories will tell you how
<gemidjy> any idea on how to browse/manage files on Nokia 6630 under Kubuntu? For motorola there is this good application moto4lin that does the job...any experience?
<cpk1> just because you dont know of it doesnt mean it doesnt exist =)
<SlimG> where can i find extensions for konqueror? looking for a css "live" editing extension
<napa_> I need documentation for Kubuntu not Ubuntu
<ninHer> gemidjy: have a glance to this
<ninHer> http://www.koeniglich.de/p3nfs.html
<cpk1> napa_: it is basically the same
<binary2k2> napa_: on that page you see "Managing Repositories in Kubuntu", click it
<Lothar> i hace done a server install of kubuntu and wish to install the desktop enviroment what is the apt-get install package name
<airfoil> hello
<cpk1> Lothar: well i think if you want kde its kde-base, or kde-desktop, or kde-core
<cpk1> i think those are all options
<airfoil> Hi! I have problem connecting my adept manager to the kubuntu server.
<cpk1> how so?
<vge> can someone help me to use ldap with apache?
<dorian__> salut
<dorian__> Y aurait-il un franais ici ?
<jbasilio> in kcontrol->peripherals->storage media .. how do you find out what the default associations do?  i'd like to modify 1 but i can't find a script on disk ("open in a new window")
<Lothar> ok so i installed the kde-core packages .... now i want to start it alll up
<eilker> https://127.0.0.1:8333  it doesnt accept my username and password  //vmware server
<soulrider> hi everyone
<Jucato> Lothar: good luck. you might find this useful: http://jucato.org/stuff/kde-core.html
<tohel> anybody around who could help me with setting the locale to de_DE@euro ISO...??
<soulrider> :O jucato.org
<Jucato> soulrider: :P
<soulrider> Jucato: whats that kde-core thing supposed to be? minimal KDE ?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> no Kubuntu defaults
<soulrider> ohh
<soulrider> uhm, interesting...
<soulrider> and it work faster, yeah?
<Jucato> for me it does
<Jucato> it's smaller, lighter, faster. and for me, I have the added satisfaction of knowing what I install
<soulrider> Jucato: i like how your desktop looks
<Jucato> hehe thanks :)
<eilker> is there any difference between "sudo su" and "su"
<apokryphos> eilker: yes, we don't recommend the usage of su. It's disabled by default
<apokryphos> eilker: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<apokryphos> prefix commands with sudo for doing one command, or use sudo -i to get into a root jail session
<Jucato> "su" needs a root account to be enabled. sudo su sort of emulates it, but using sudo. (afaik)
<soulrider> ~info inframs-tools
<soulrider> !info inframs-tools
<ubotu> Package inframs-tools does not exist in any distro I know
<apokryphos> ubotu: packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<soulrider> yeah im there already :P
<soulrider> damn, i dont know wth i read! it says: initramfs-tools
<soulrider> it must be that i just woke up :P
<eilker> apokryphos: ty,
<eilker> jucato: i asked it for vmware https://127.0.0.1:8333 it doesnt accept my username and password
<Jucato> eilker: who's username and password? 127.0.0.1 is localhost, meaning your own machine (afaik)
<eilker> jucato: yess
<BluesKaj> Howdy All! :)
<apokryphos> hey
<binary2k2> howdy stranger
<XVampireX> Hey, anyone has any idea on Edgy why sometimes when I boot up, some programs "Crash" ? I mean immediately when I boot.
<BluesKaj> can anyone recommend an audio converter utlilty ?
* eilker gotto go sorry, thanks people
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: I use mencoder
<binary2k2> audio and video
<BluesKaj> hey Jucato,, apokryphos, binary2k2,
<tony__> anyone here use ntfs-3g?
<Jucato> he BluesKaj
<apokryphos> BluesKaj: how've you been?
<tony__> i can' only write to my ntfs partition as root while the other i can as user, anyone wanna help?
<BluesKaj> quite well , thanks, apokryphos, and you ?
<binary2k2> tony__: how do you mount the ntfs partition?
<Lothar> Jucato: could i see your sources.list
<apokryphos> yup, doing well =)
<apokryphos> tony__: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<Jucato> Lothar: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jucato
<BluesKaj> good ')
<tony__> sudo mount -a on both of them and both have the same fstab entry
<BluesKaj> mencoder ?, but I thought it was just an engine , like xine for ex
<BluesKaj> example
<binary2k2> tony__: change "auto" to "noauto" in fstab and add "user"
<Lothar> Jucato: thanks
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: mplayer is the engine, mencoder can trenscode too
<icheyne> BluesKaj, http://www.kraus.tk/projects/konverter/
<icheyne> konverter works nicely
<luciani> hola todos
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: Encode DVD title #2, only selected chapters:
<binary2k2> mencoder dvd://2 -chapter 10-15 -o title2.avi -oac copy -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4
<BluesKaj> konverter eh ?
<binary2k2> from man page
<BluesKaj> ok
<binary2k2> mencoder is a bit complicated, but very powerful
<tony__> didn't work, i'm going to have to change the fstab back, it only mounted my other linux partition
<BluesKaj> yeah , I see mencoder in devede but I'm talking about audio converters , say from wav to mp3 etc
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: it will do that too
<BluesKaj> uhoh , mplayer crashes
<binary2k2> tony__: did you unmount it first?
<tony__> yep sudo umount -a
<binary2k2> why do it lile that, unmounts all partitions
<tony__> because it's faster
<binary2k2> tony__: faster then sudo umount /mount/point ?
<tony__> yeah, to type
<binary2k2> tony__: how did you remount it after? "sudo mount -a" ?
<Lothar> goJucati\
<tony__> yeah
<binary2k2> that's why it didn't work then
<tony__> let me try to mount/umount just that part.
<Lothar> disregard my little brothers spam
<tony__> nope, still no write permission
<Lothar> Jucato: Thanks for that page on kde-core stuff blody awesome
<binary2k2> can you post your fstab?
<Jucato> Lothar: no problem
<Jucato> :)
<tony__> sure,
<tony__> # /dev/hdb1
<tony__> UUID=2E9874F49874BBC1 /media/windows2     ntfs-3g    silent,umask=0,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<vado> Re
<tony__> that's the fstab line for that drive
<tony__> it's owner is root and so is it the same for my other ntfs windows partition but that one i still can't write to
<binary2k2> tony__: try "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/windows2 -t ntfs-3g -o umask=0,locale=en_US.utf8,uid=(your username)"
<hel> hi everybody
<hel> anybody around who could help me with setting the locale to de_DE@euro ISO...??
<binary2k2> hel: have you tried: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" ?
<hel> yes i did, but seems not to change anything :(
<hel> at least is the output of "locale" still the same
<binary2k2> hel: maybe try: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf"
<tony__> binary2k2: keeps giving me device is busy so far
<binary2k2> tony__: did you unmount it first?
<hel> sudo dpkg-reconfigure localecon << is not changing anythin as well :(
<binary2k2> hel: there is a help page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<tony__> binary2k2: yes, it's mounting fine, no problem at all, i just can't write to it as non-root
<tony__> while my other's exactly the same model of drive, same fstab entry, and no luck with it
<hel> @binary2k2 thank u
<binary2k2> hel: your welcome
<binary2k2> tony__: i don't have any ntfs partitions, so i'm a bit lost there
<tony__> thanks for the help anyway, i'm gonna keep trying
<vladslky> i have a problem : i`ve installed nvidia-glx, but when i try to run Xserver with 3D driver, it gives an error( the version of the nvidia module of nvidia is different that the version of the Xserver module)
<vladslky> can someone help me ?
<hel> vladslky - installing nvidia driver with automatix2 worked perfectly fine for me!
<sirmis> hi
<sirmis> where can i find tutorial how to change shell resolution and to add simple picture to background ?
<sirmis> brb
<tony__> binary2k2: i got it, don't know how though, i still haven't changed anything
<binary2k2> tony__: strange, but glad you got it working
<tony__> yeah, maybe something to do with the refresh, and still it has a hard drive icon instead of a folder icon like my others
<tony__> i notice it takes my icon schemes a while to update too and some more than others
<tony__> binary2k2: come to think of it, i did change the uid on it and that may have done it. but strange the other one was fine
<binary2k2> tony__: well the ntfs-3g driver is a beta
<tony__> i've read lots about it and wouldn't use it if i heard it wasn't stable.
<tony__> it's the one thing keeping me from booting into windows, glad it works
<binary2k2> it's quite stable, but it can do damage
<sirmis> ok .. i managed to change resolution .. i wonder is it possible to change it widescreen ? or can i add simpple image to background like in mandrake
<Bulwinkle> I have a package that I installed manually (mysql-server-5.0) and the Adept notifier keeps telling me about the kubuntu package...  is there a way I can disable this notification?
<tony__> Bulwinkle: i think so, not sure how
<tony__> Bulwinkle: if you're running a webserver, have you tried LAMP with mysql, apache, php, etc?
<BluesKaj> automatix is down
<Bulwinkle> tony__: not running a webserver... using Mysql for amarok
<binary2k2> Bulwinkle: try "sudo aptitude hold [package] "
<tony__> oh
<Bulwinkle> binary2k2: thanks!
<binary2k2> :D
<Bulwinkle> binary2k2: didn't work though :)
<binary2k2> :(
<Bulwinkle> still shows up in apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> still trying to get mplayer to launch ...must be a missing lib, but adept doesn't show it ...any ideas
<BluesKaj> ?
<Bulwinkle> BluesKaj you look familiar
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: how are you running it, from konsole?
<BluesKaj> hey Bulwinkle, yeah prolly over the sude help ...which I gave up on
<BluesKaj>  binary2k2, from the kicker
<Bulwinkle> BluesKaj: thats why I'm here...
<BluesKaj> suse help
<Bulwinkle> BluesKaj: what made you switch?
<BluesKaj> yast was too much for me
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: mplayer runs from a term
<Bulwinkle> BluesKaj: werd...  same here
<Bulwinkle> BluesKaj: I actually came to opensuse from kubuntu
<tony__> i tried opensuse and stopped not long after trying to get my multimedia all to work
<BluesKaj> binary2k2 , then why is therea mplayer icon in the kicker under "multimedia" ?
<tony__> vlc was a bitch for dependencies, or perhaps i didn't have a clue since some said it wasn't too hard
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: that's gmplayer, a gui to the mplayer command
<Bulwinkle> any ideas why my DVD drive in my laptop would just spin up and down every so often?  It even opens on its own sometimes
<BluesKaj> sorry but i  migrated from windows and I like to use gui s.... it's easier for my learning curve :)
<binary2k2> !soundkonverter | BluesKaj
<ubotu> soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1047 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<binary2k2> just found that
<Bulwinkle> BluesKaj: when I can't run something from the kicker I look at its menu item properties and then try to run it from a konsole
<benjaminkip> hi binary2k2
<benjaminkip> still helping other huhh
<binary2k2> hay benjaminkip, yeah, i'm just that kinda guy :p
<benjaminkip> good guy.. keep it up..
<benjaminkip> by the way.. why downloding are too slow with kubuntu..
<benjaminkip> can we sppe
<benjaminkip> speed it up
<Bulwinkle> benjaminkip: get a bigger pipe
<BluesKaj> Bulwinkle, binary2k2, ...fixed mplayer .. sudo apt-get install mplayer-skins :)
<benjaminkip> bigger pipe??
<benjaminkip> i am using broadband
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: i'm a cli guy, didn't think of that
<tony__> you need bigger tubes for teh internets
<benjaminkip> with windows quite fast
<Bulwinkle> benjaminkip: I'm at work and we have sick bandwidth here
<benjaminkip> what do you mean
<Bulwinkle> at work I have a 1gig connection to the internet backed up by a DS3 (45Meg)
<binary2k2> my downloads are actually faster with kubuntu than windows
<BluesKaj> binary2k2 , I tried to install gmplayer and the term output said there were no skins ...
<benjaminkip> but why mine
<Bulwinkle> BluesKaj: excellent
<benjaminkip> is slow
<binary2k2> is it a slow download speed, or slow to connect?
<benjaminkip> slow download speed
<benjaminkip> very slow infact.
<Jucato> how are you downloading it? did you choose a mirror close to you?
<benjaminkip> yeah...
<Jucato> maybe the mirror's bandwidth isn't that fast/big?
<benjaminkip> or is there any thing I can do from my comp
<Bulwinkle> benjaminkip: nope...
<Jucato> afaik, no
<benjaminkip> so sad
<benjaminkip> or is there any program like downloading
<benjaminkip> fast dwonloading
<wonderboy> hi all
<Jucato> no download accelerator that I know of
<mortici> how do i change my boosplash?
<Bulwinkle> mortici: kicker -> system settings -> splash screen
<Jucato> Bulwinkle: that's not the bootslpash
<wonderboy> I want to make the partitions and I don't know the code to see if is good
<mortici> Bulwinkle, not that one
<mortici> im talking about actual boot
<wonderboy> is somebody who know that
<Jucato> mortici: it's a bit more complicated than your regular bootsplash...
<ZmAY> i have 2 HDD, on first there is ext2, on second there is NTFS (former win disc), how can i format this second ntfs disc?
<wonderboy> sudo..............................
<binary2k2> benjaminkip: there is http://prozilla.genesys.ro/?p=prozilla but it text/command line and not maintained anymore
<Bulwinkle> Jucato: if you have a doc you could share I'd like to see it too :)
<Jucato> !usplash | mortici
<ubotu> mortici: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<mortici> Jucato, i was on gentoo for 2 years prior to switching to this, so its not that bad
<wonderboy> pls
<wonderboy> I want to make partitions
<Jucato> Bulwinkle: doc for ?
<benjaminkip> thank you everyone and good night...
<binary2k2> see you benjaminkip
<wonderboy> jucato....u know?
<binary2k2> ZmAY: you want to reformat the windows partition?
<Jucato> wonderboy: sorry. I'm no partitioning guru...
<wonderboy> thanks
<BluesKaj> wonderboy , DL GParted live cd ...it'll set up partitions for you
<ZmAY> i want to delete all files and put ext2 FS on it
<binary2k2> wonderboy: what is it exaclt you want to do?
<tony__> wonderboy: i like gpart for partitions
<wonderboy> but I want to see the partitions with Windows to
<binary2k2> !qtparted | ZmAY
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<BluesKaj> you'll see the partitions in windows but windows won't let you access the linux files
<Bulwinkle> Jucato: how to change the boot screen....  I want to see all of the boot messages until KDE comes up...
<tony__> wonderboy: ntfs-ext3 here. windows has a driver to read/write ext3 and vice versa
<wonderboy> k
<wonderboy> let see
<binary2k2> wonderboy: you could make a fat32 partition that windows can read and write to, as well as linux
<Jucato> Bulwinkle: unfortunately, I don't think that's possible in Edgy... even if it were, it might be a bit difficult to do
<binary2k2> wonderboy: or install a special driver for windows
<binary2k2> wonderboy: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<gnomefreak> boot screen as in usplash or after you log in?
<binary2k2> Bulwinkle: are you on edgy or dapper?
<wonderboy> somebody told me that I need a code to see if is good
<_albert> |gus| kuando puedas pasamelos
<Bulwinkle> binary2k2: EDGY
<Bulwinkle> (sorry for caps)
<tony__> Bulwinkle: you could set the console to be autologged into, i think
<gnomefreak> Bulwinkle: you mean the usplash screen?
<Jucato> yep
<BluesKaj> tony__,  windows has a driver to read/write ext3... are you sure?
<Jucato> usplash == Ubuntu bootsplash
<Jucato> (which I sort of hate...)
<tony__> yes, i use it
<Bulwinkle> gnomefreak: I think... all it shows now is the bar bouncing back and forth...  I'd like to be able to hit ESC or something and see the boot messages (like in opensuse)...
<LeeJunFan> I once had a page which showed what to install to get icon previews working in konqueror for videos, for the life of me I can't find that information - anyone know?
<BluesKaj> ok tony__, what is it?
<binary2k2> Bulwinkle: edgy uses upstart, so there aren't any boot messages, you could try removing "quiet" from the grub boot line tho, but you get a lot of messages
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<gnomefreak> if you take the word quiet out of the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst will give you the normal test scrolling. if you want to see full text you can take the word splash out of it
<tony__> BluesKaj: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<binary2k2> beet you to it :p
<gnomefreak> binary2k2: upstart isnt the reason why
<Jucato> binary2k2: it's not because of upstart
<tony__> yep, barely
<Jucato> binary2k2: upstart is separate from usplash
<gnomefreak> we decided to pull the text in edgy before edgy specs
<binary2k2> gnomefreak, Jucato, if you disable usplash, you still wont see boot messages, i've tried it
<Jucato> binary2k2: yes, but it has nothing to do with upstart
<gnomefreak> binary2k2: yes you will it will drop you into tty 2 i believe all you have to do is switch to tty1
<Jucato> gnomefreak: maybe in feisty they could develop a way to have something like "press F2 for details" option in USplash?
<binary2k2> gnomefreak: no, just wont start usplash
<binary2k2> if you remove "splash" from the grub boot line, usplash wont start
<gnomefreak> binary2k2: did you take splash and quiet out of the boot options?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6 doesn't do anything now in Edgy Usplash
<gnomefreak> you still have to remove quiet or it will suppress the messages
<binary2k2> removing "quiet" will show some messages, but also will be more verbose about HW too
<Jucato> remove "quiet splash"
<gnomefreak> Jucato: what do you mean it doesnt
<gnomefreak> Jucato: you mean while the usplash is running?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: doesn't throw you to tty1-6 while usplash is running
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> unlike in Dapper and previous releases
<gnomefreak> Jucato: did it ever? i thought it was alt+F* while in usplash
<tony__> will booting grub with the console option not show all messages?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: Ctrl+Alt+F1 or Alt+F1
<Jucato> same thing
<gnomefreak> tony__: no i dont htink it will you have to remove quiet from boot op[tions
<gnomefreak> Jucato: neither do it?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: neither
<Jucato> last I checked
<binary2k2> yes, only was to see boot messages is to remove "quiet splash" from grub line
<gnomefreak> ubotu: if you remind me monday i will find out what is up with it
<ubotu> I'll remember that, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> shit
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> if
<Jucato> !if
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about if - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> gnomefreak: how do you undo that now :P
<gnomefreak> !forget if you remind me monday i will find out what is up with it
* Jucato waits for ubotu's response...
<Jucato> gnomefreak: don't worry, I'll remind you on monday :)
<gnomefreak> ty
<Jucato> about USplash right?
<Jucato> lol
<tolkan> When using ubuntu, i can hit Fn + F4 to suspend my computer, however after i've installed kubuntu, i can no longer do that, does anyone have an suggestions on how to fix?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: yes. if i see him today i will ask him about it but its hetic atm
<tony__> tolkan: have you tried going into system settings and changind the shortcut keys or findout out the keys?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: no worries. I think it's a feature rather than a bug. hehehe
<ZmAY> binary2k2: i used qtparted.. i delete parition (whole disc), and i set ext3, but when recheck then the status it's still the same as before, it jumps back to ntfs...
<binary2k2> ZmAY: did you apply the changes after?
<tolkan> tony__: the keys dont register in xev, and there is no entry for suspend in keybaord shortcuts
<Kubunto> Is there a way to test a Cd to see if it is bootable other than booting the CD?
<ZmAY> how, there is no button applay or ok...
<icheyne> Kubunto, why don't you want to boot?
<Kubunto> icheyne: Well I can't get it to boot in two machines but the person who gave me told me that the CD is bootable and has booted
<Jucato> can you boot from any other bootable CD
<Kubunto> Seems so
<Jucato> hmmm
<ZmAY> binary2k2: i didnt see the button commit, thanks:)
<tony__> tolkan: you can make a shortcut for a command
<binary2k2> ZmAY: File -> commit
<Kubunto> and I'm either going to have to download this again which will take ages or drive all the way across city :L
<ZmAY> i saw now, thanks
<tony__> tolkan: not sure the command for suspend but just set the command to a key
<tolkan> tony__: how?
<tony__> tolkan: i'm looking but i'm sure i saw it in the keyboard and mouse settings
<tony__> tolkan: just make a new item in the panel menu if you want that runs the command to suspend and assign a key to it
<icheyne> Kubunto, if you can boot from other CDs, but not that one, then it looks like that CD is broken.
<xst> When I correct the Gamma in System settings -> monitor -> gamma and press Apply, the values are being reset when I reboot. Why doesn't it save the settings?
<xst> (using edgy)
* Kubunto sheds bitter tears
* Kubunto hunts through the stacks hoping for another CD that's magically bootable
<MHK> has someone i idea how i can set fstab, so i can unmount my usb-stick with the gui?
* icheyne pats Kubunto on the back
<tony__> tolkan: http://72.14.209.104/search?q=cache:2o8hG4Ypt_IJ:www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php%3Fcontent%3D47593+suspend+command+kubuntu&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=firefox-a
<[GuS] > Hi guys, which plugin do i need in Kbabel to export .po files into .ts ones?
* Kubunto runs sh fall2kneesscreaming.sh Whyyyyyyyyyyy
<mortici> bah usplash seems to not follow traditional bootsplash methodology
<mortici> for creating and using themes
<Jucato> mortici: told you :)
<tolkan> tony__: is Kubuntu staff notified of this issue?
<binary2k2> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<mortici> Jucato, that makes me sad :(
<Jucato> I know how you feel... I feel the same way
<mortici> binary2k2, im there right now
<tony__> tolkan: not sure, i may just be missing it also, i've only been using kubuntu for a couple weeks
<mortici> the point is the theme i want to use, uses a cfg file in conjunction with images
<mortici> not just images
<mortici> like usplash wants to use
<binary2k2> i always disable usplash anyway, no point in another pointles process at boot
<mortici> :/
<tony__> ubotu: are you worried about boot errors? if so, is there a way to see the boot logs?
<binary2k2> i know it dosen't help you mortici, sorry
<binary2k2> tony__: /var/log/boot
<tony__> anyone overclock their nvidia cards here?
<Dr_willis> why bother. :)
<tony__> doom3
* Kubunto echos DR_willis
<tony__> why bother with fast enough?
<Kubunto> With Doom3 :)
<Bulwinkle> What did I start?
<tony__> anyone here play wolf. ET?
<Bulwinkle> How about changing the font that my consoles run in (ctrl-alt-F1) can I change the screenmode from 80x25 to 132xwhatever?
<drarem> i play wolf et but am too busy atm with the holiday season
<drarem> and with the anticipation of quake wars et  :)
<mortici> is there anyway to change the k menu icon from the default ubuntu icon?
<Jucato> Ubuntu?
<Jucato> mortici: Instructions for changing the K menu icon: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2551958 . Alternatively, use kbfx
<Kubunto> !info kbx > Kubunto
<ubotu> Package kbx does not exist in any distro I know
<Kubunto> !info kbfx > Kubunto
<ubotu> kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.1+20060611cvs-1 (edgy), package size 593 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<Kubunto> Dumb bot
<hastesaver> Kubunto, you expect it to correct spelling mistakes? :)
<Kubunto> I expect it to obey orders
<michaelpo> hi, why is it i can use wireless assistant in kubuntu.. where is equivalent in ubuntu?
<hastesaver> Kubunto, you asked it for kbx and the poor thing doesn't know about it... what more do you want? :-) (Or maybe you wanted !info kbfx | Kubunto instead of the >)
<Kubunto> hastesaver: no Pretty sure I wanted the >
<binary2k2> the > is supposed to send a pm
<hastesaver> !info emacs > hastesaver
<ubotu> emacs: The GNU Emacs editor. In component main, is optional. Version 21-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<hastesaver> !info emacs | hastesaver
<Kubunto> !help > hate
<Jucato> GIGO...
<Kubunto> !help > hastesaver
<Kubunto> There we go
* Kubunto goes to drive cross city :(
<hastesaver> clearly, its syntax changed or something.
<mortici> Jucato, i installed a icon theme
<hastesaver> oh, I know. It doesn't like people to ask it to tell about themsleves
<mortici> and its set to the ubuntu k icon
<hastesaver> !tell hastesaver about emacs
<binary2k2> Kubunto: why don't you just pm the bot, then it will pm back
<Kubunto> binary2k2: I'm a lazy bugger :)
<hastesaver> It says "To send answers to yourself, please use /msg instead of spamming the channel"
<binary2k2> :p
<binary2k2> see
<hastesaver> Kubunto, that's why it didn't answer... it wants to set an example by insisting on /msg :-)
<Jucato> the | displays the info in the channel, addressing you with your nick. > sends it in a PM
<hastesaver> Jucato, yes, but you can't forward messages to yourself.
<Kubunto> Anyway I'll be back in a few hours
* Kubunto initiates powersave mode
<Jucato> hastesaver: you can. but you need  a delay after your last !
<hastesaver> Jucato, oh, that makes more sense. It does give you the message, but also a warning.
<hastesaver> Jucato, er, suggestion, or hint, or advice, or whatever
<michaelpo> hi, what is kubuntu wireless assistant where is equivalent in ubuntu?
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> michaelpo: might wanna check with the people in #ubuntu
<hastesaver> Anyway, I came here to ask a question: What do I need to install for k3b to work with emovix?
<estel> hi, what is the automounter kubuntu uses?
<hastesaver> It doesn't look like whatever I need is in the repos...
<Jucato> estel: you mean something like pmount?
<estel> does kubuntu use pmount?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> HAL-pmount combo, afaik
<estel> ok, thanks
<mortici> how do i uninstall if i used dpkg
<binary2k2> mortici: dpkg -r
<Jucato> mortici: if you still have the .deb package, you can also just right-click on it -> Kubuntu Package Menu
<mortici> Jucato, thanks :)
<mortici> hmmm
<mortici> now to figure out how to convert bootsplash themes to splashy themes
<MHK> has anyone experience with wine?
<binary2k2> some
<MHK> well, i want to install Terragen. it's an msi-file and wine does not want to install it
<binary2k2> msi's and wine don't mix well, you may want to use the latest version of wine for that
<Jucato> MHK: use "msiexec /i <.msi file>"
<Bulwinkle> How about changing the font that my consoles run in (ctrl-alt-F1) can I change the screenmode from 80x25 to 132xwhatever?
<michaelpo> hi, just installed kubuntu...
<ubunturos> I am chatting while installing kubuntu behind :-)
<ubunturos> it is scanning the mirror
<ubunturos> taking quite a lot of time
<ubunturos> any reasons why so?
<ubunturos> michaelpo: how much time did it take to install it?
<MHK> jucato: i own windows 2k an xp pro, is there a possibility to get windows program running with wine and having a better support?
<Jucato> MHK: not all Windows programs will run in Wine
<michaelpo> hi, just installed kubuntu. i am trying to play 'pink panther". why i can hear the audio, but cannot see the video?
<MHK> ubunturos: well, on my laptop (1.7) i had 2h
<michaelpo> ubunturos: 25mins
<ubunturos> MHK: oh,
<ubunturos> michaelpo: that's quick!
<MHK> michaelpo: codecs?
<michaelpo> it is a pink.avi file.
<MHK> jucato: is there a possibility to get everything runing?
<michaelpo> i'm using kaffeine to play it
<ubunturos> the installer window is scanning for mirrors. Any idea when this step will complete?
<ubunturos> I mean, soon or will take several minutes?
<Bulwinkle> BRB
<MHK> michaelpo: install automatix and then get the win32codecs
<elcuco> is anyone experiencing crashes with konversation on edgy...?
<michaelpo> ubunturos: i guess it will take a few minutes... i tot my laptop when it scanning the mirror
<elcuco> when i start it and move to another window before it connects it crashes.
<elcuco> when it's connnected it works
<michaelpo> how do i install automatix?
<ubunturos> michaelpo: oh, ok
<Jucato> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<MHK> michaelpo: please add first my name before your message; i can better see who writes with me...
<michaelpo> mhk; how do i install automatix?
<MHK> ubotu: i works excellent, i'd rather say... imho... =)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i works excellent, i'd rather say... imho... =) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<michaelpo> ubotu: what is better alternative for automatix?
<Jucato> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Ubotu, tell michaelpo about bot | michaelpo, see the private message from Ubotu
<Jucato> LjL: you like to use the long method, don't you? :)
<michaelpo> jucato: how do i install automatix to install codec?/
<MHK> michaelpo: go to "www.getautomatix.com
<Jucato> !automatix | michaelpo
<ubotu> michaelpo: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jucato> or #automatix
<MHK> ubotu shut up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> MHK: you're talking to a bot
<LjL> !botabuse | MHK
<ubotu> MHK: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<MHK> ignore now that bot. it annoys me!
<Jucato> MHK: also, the devs don't agree with you. it may work *now*, but makes it extremely difficult to upgrade later
<hastesaver> MHK, the bot was manually activated. And it only reflects our common sentiment :-)
<MHK> jucato: upgrade? from edgy to fawn?
<michaelpo> jucato, how do i play movie pinkpanther.avi?
<Jucato> MHK: it cause a lot of problems in Dapper -> Edgy
<MHK> michaelpo: http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation
<hastesaver> michaelpo, do other movies play?
<hastesaver> !restricted | michaelpo
<ubotu> michaelpo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MHK> jucato: maybe, but at least it works! =D
<Jucato> by adding unofficial repositories, for one
<Jucato> MHK so does installing libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs
<hastesaver> !WorksForMe | MHK
<ubotu> MHK: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<hastesaver> aw, sorry
<Jucato> hastesaver: thanks for that last factoid :)
<Jucato> also, like I said, it might work *now*, but not tomorrow
<michaelpo> hastesaver; what is "!restricted | michaelpo"?
<MHK> the day after tomorrow...
<hastesaver> michaelpo, it tells the bot to give the output of the "restricted" factoid, and tell it to you. You saw it above, right?
<Jucato> anyway, when Feisty comes, some of the main features of automatix and easyubuntu will be covered by Ubuntu's own method of installing codecs
<hastesaver> michaelpo, either you don't have all the codecs installed (like maybe other movies/videos don't play either). That's the easy case to solve, just go to that link ubotu gave you
<MHK> jucato i thinking of moving to gentoo...
<hastesaver> michaelpo, otherwise, maybe something is wrong with the file you're trying to play
<michaelpo> hastesaver:
<michaelpo> [23:25]  <ubotu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops. Thank you for your attention to detail
<michaelpo> [23:25]  <ubotu> LjL wants you to know: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MHK> michaelpo send the movie to me.
<Jucato> MHK: don't take it wrongly. You can suggest automatix or easyubuntu to whomever you want. the bot only says the sentiment of the developers about them
<michaelpo> mhk, its 300mb
<michaelpo> mhk, its 700mb
<Jucato> michaelpo: you basically need to install libxine-extracodecs
<MHK> michaelpo oh! =O
<hastesaver> michaelpo, not that. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<matroblend> Is there a way to lock icons where I place them in Konqueror?
<Jucato> michaelpo: you first need to enable "multiverse"
<LjL> michaelpo, you addressed something to Ubotu and it took it like you were trying to add a factoid
<michaelpo> hastesaveer; ubuntu? i'm using kubuntu not ubuntu
<MHK> michaelpo doesn't matter
<hastesaver> MHK, basically, automatix is fun and nice when it works (which is most of the time, maybe). But it sometimes screws up, and when it does, it's hard to trace (or fix) what the problem is. That's why we don't recommend Automatix.
<MHK> michaelpo they are very the same
<hastesaver> michaelpo, doesn't matter; it's the same thing
<Jucato> michaelpo: you are free to use automatix if it makes it easier for you. but take note that we just don't officially support it in Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<MHK> hastesaver well, then it's up to the devel-team to make an alternative!
<Jucato> MHK: they are making that now
<michaelpo> hastesaver: so i go read "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats" to find out how to enable multiverse then install libxine?
<MHK> jucato: cool!
<hastesaver> michaelpo, yes, exactly.
<Jucato> MHK, michaelpo: one very easy way to install "libxine-extracodecs" on Edgy is to play an MP3 in Amarok
<hastesaver> Jucato, oh, really? I didn't know that... what's it called, etc.?
<hastesaver> Jucato, ah, I'd heard of that... ok
<Jucato> MHK: that's one of the goals for Feisty
<michaelpo> i'm using 6.06 lts
<rag> good afternoon, somebody with kxmame?
<MHK> jucato haha... well that's a simple way
<Jucato> michaelpo: ah.. ok....
<Bulwinkle> anyone know how to find what runlevel I'm in?
<MHK> michaelpo take 6.10
<LjL> Jucato: does that actually work as it is supposed to? (i.e. isntalls using APT, all cleanly...) i was kind of wary to try that out, and just installed libxine-extracodecs manually ;)
<chx> hi. how could i switch off some Konqueror prompts? there is one where it asks "this certificate is not for this server but you indicated you accept it do you want to continue" this is not too helpful... :(
<michaelpo> Jucato: i'm playing avi not mp3
<hastesaver> michaelpo, then you need to go read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats , sorry. Make sure you only follow the instructions for "6.06 LTS (Dapper)"
<Jucato> LjL: yes it installs using APT, actually, Adept Batch
<hastesaver> Jucato, does it enable multiverse permanently?
<LjL> Jucato: sweet
<Jucato> michaelpo: libxine-extracodecs takes care of that as weel
<Jucato> hastesaver: yes
<michaelpo> MHK: shipit sent me 6.06.. shipit dont have 6.10
<matroblend>  Is there a way to lock icons where I place them in Konqueror?
<Jucato> it actually adds an edgy multiverse line at the end of sources.list
<MHK> michaelpo don't have broadband?
<Jucato> !multiverse | michaelpo
<ubotu> michaelpo: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> michaelpo: enable Multiverse following that guide
<Jucato> michaelpo: once you've done that, you can install "libxine-extracodecs" through Adept
<michaelpo> i read a newsletter today... mint ubuntu support all video in original installation?
<michaelpo> adept?
<michaelpo> what should i read first?
<Jucato> Adept Manager <--- application to install and remove packages/apps
<hastesaver> michaelpo, Adept is the general way to install anything on Kubuntu. It may also be called "Add/Remove Applications"
<binary2k2> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Jucato> michaelpo: I suggest you read the one about Repositories/Kubuntu
<LjL> and Scribus, that's a DTP package
<LjL> nevermind, wrong channel.
<hastesaver> LjL, is it one that uses TeX?
<Jucato> heh
<LjL> hastesaver: don't think. that's probably LyX you're thinking about
<michaelpo> i just started adept
<michaelpo> it has a long list
<MHK> yes
<MHK> =)
<binary2k2> you can search in the text box at the top
<michaelpo> how do i enable multiverse?
<matroblend>  Is there a way to lock icons where I place them in Konqueror?
<MHK> michaelpo did you add those multiverse?
<hastesaver> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> michaelpo: go to Adept menu and click on Manage Repositories
<michaelpo> how do i setup konqueror to open links in a new tab instead of open in new window?
<MHK> michaelpo it's in "view"->"Manage Repositories"
<MHK> michaelpo Right-click->open in new tab...
<Voker57[away] > help! my amarok suddenly lost ability to play mp3!
<ubunturos> YAY! I have installed Kubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake! :)
<abattoir> michaelpo: Settings->Configure Konq.->Web Behaviour->Tabbed Browsing
<Jucato> michaelpo: Configure Konqueror -> Web Behavior
<Jucato> wth! MHK I think you discovered a "bug" :P
<Voker57[away] > extracodecs installed
<MHK> !multiverse | MHK
<ubotu> MHK: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<MHK> Jucato me?
<Jucato> yes
<hastesaver> What bug?
<MHK> Jucato tell!
* MHK is a bug-tracker!
<Voker57[away] > hey
<Jucato> Adept Manager has 2 Manage Repositories entry in Edgy :P
<Jucato> unless that's a feature
<Voker57[away] > How can i play music without xine?
<MHK> lol
<michaelpo> it's still opening links in new window...
<michaelpo> i have selected the option
<abattoir> michaelpo: you might need to close all instances of konqueror and reopen to make sure it's been saved
<MHK> well, first we tried to install codecs and now we are tracking bugs... that's funny! =)
<hastesaver> michaelpo, forget about that, first enable multiverse and get libxine codecs; come back to the "new tab" feature later :p
<Jucato> :P
<MHK> gg
<Jucato> gg?
<Jucato> (looks like something from Ragnarok online...)
<michaelpo> abattoir: it's didnt work
<MHK> gg->grin
<Jucato> michaelpo: in Web Behavior -> Tabbed Browsing, click on the Advanced Options button then enable Open as tab in existing Konquer window when called externally
<abattoir> michaelpo: hmm, that doesn't seem right... could you try restarting KDE?
<Jucato> I'm guessing he's trying to open URL's from Konversation
<TheGateKeeper_> Voker57[away] , use amarok & install libxine-extracodecs
<abattoir> (i thought he did that)
<Voker57[away] > TheGateKeeper_: i did. But now this is not working <:(
<michaelpo> hastesaver: i'm in adept manager... there are 2 multiverse already in it
<michaelpo> hastesaver: do i add some other multiverse?
<TheGateKeeper_> Voker57[away] , have you gone into amarok's configuration to make sure that it is using the xine engine?
<Jucato> michaelpo: yes you have to add it
<Voker57[away] > TheGateKeeper_: yes
<hastesaver> michaelpo, are they enabled?
<Jucato> michaelpo: look for a line the looks something like "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe"
* MHK says: rtfm
<michaelpo> jucato; yes.. i click on links in konversation
<TheGateKeeper_> Voker57[away] , other sound things working?
<MHK> no!!
<Voker57[away] > TheGateKeeper_: "xine claims that he cannot play mp3"
<MHK> michaelpo don't click!
<Voker57[away] > TheGateKeeper_: yes
<Jucato> MHK: he was talking about his Konqueror problem
<Jucato> michaelpo: found that line?
<TheGateKeeper_> Voker57[away] , libxine-extracodecs should sort that out, always have for me
<michaelpo> jucato: there is nothing like "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe"
<MHK> michaelpo you add now to this line ("components") "mulitverse"
<Voker57[away] > TheGateKeeper_: they are installed
<MHK> michaelpo got something similar?
<Jucato> michaelpo: substitute "xx" for your locale. like us., uk., au., ca.
<vado> Bon w-e tout le monde. Bye.
<Alter-Ego> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<michaelpo> jucato; what is enabled? what is disabled? i see some items are grey.. some items are black...
<MHK> the grey are disabled?
<MHK> -?+!
<Jucato> michaelpo: "deb http://__.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe" it's disabled by default in 6.06 (Dapper)
<Jucato> MHK: grey = disabled, black = enabled
<MHK> typo
<MHK> sry
<hastesaver> michaelpo, grey = disabled, black = enabled
<matroblend>  Is there a way to lock icons where I place them in Konqueror?
<michaelpo> hastesaver: ok how do i enable the grey?
<Jucato> michaelpo: right-click -> Enable
<Jucato> michaelpo: just look for that line, you need to add "multiverse" at the end of that line
<MHK> jucato got terragen running. some dll missed. everything is fine now
<guiden> Is there something special I should think about when I install a program in tgz format?
<guiden> packed
<TheGateKeeper_> checkinstall ??
<michaelpo> MHK: "deb http://my.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe" - grey color
<michaelpo> universe = multiverse?
<michaelpo> ah... i just rightclicked... there are selection to "enable"... it is black now....
<Jucato> ouch, he got disconnected...
<MHK> michaelpo nope. write now "multiverse" next to "universe"
<Jucato> guiden: you need build-essential installed
<Jucato> !b-e | guiden
<ubotu> guiden: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<MHK> michaelpo nope. write now "multiverse" next to "universe"
<Jucato> michaelpo: welcome back
<MHK> michaelpo nope. write now "multiverse" next to "universe"
<TheGateKeeper_> michaelpo universe & multiverse are seperate repos
<Jucato> michaelpo: click on the word "universe" in that line and ADD (not replace) "multiverse"
<Vladdy> hmm
<Vladdy> looks like powernowd doesn't reset cpu1 with multiple cpu's :o
<michaelpo> hmm... when i clicked add... a blank line is inserted at the very top
<Jucato> michaelpo: no no
<michaelpo> of the list
<Jucato> michaelpo: click on the word "universe", it will get highlighted and be editable.
<TheGateKeeper_> michaelpo, you edgy or dapper?
<Jucato> michaelpo: beside universe, add "multiverse" so that it would look like "universe multiverse"
<michaelpo> TheGateKeeper_: dapper
<michaelpo> 6.06 lts is dapper right?
<guiden> I didn't have to compile that program
<matroblend>  Hello can someone please tell me is there a way to lock icons where I place them in Konqueror?
<michaelpo> jucato: will try that...
<guiden> I just had to extract and uncompress it
<guiden> Where should I put the content from that tgz file?
<TheGateKeeper_> michaelpo, save yourself some grief & follow this guide: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<Vladdy> what suspend method does kubuntu use, swsuspend or swsusp2?
<TheGateKeeper_> guiden, what are you trying to install?
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper_: he's almost finished modifying the repos...
<guiden> http://www.milkytracker.net/?DOWNLOADS
<TheGateKeeper_> guiden, well I guess create a dir in your home dir extract into there & go from there
<michaelpo> Jucato: "deb http://my.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse" now - right clicked to enable - black now
<TheGateKeeper_> Jucato, you should give him my link, saves a lot of grief lol
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper_: I did not know of that link
<hastesaver> michaelpo, you've enabled multiverse now
<Jucato> michaelpo: ok, now click on Apply at the bottom
<hastesaver> TheGateKeeper_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu does the same thing
<Jucato> michaelpo: then, click on Fetch Updates at the top
<TheGateKeeper_> Jucato, hmm I am sure I have given it to you before
<guiden> But I remebered that I've read something that I have a that in the / directory the important programs and stuff and, then /usr programs that I Isn't required for the system to work, and then there was another place where I should put my stuiff, where is that?
<michaelpo> Jucato: applied
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper_: with so much in my head...?
<TheGateKeeper_> hastesaver, mine is simpler, copy / paste everything enabled job done
<hastesaver> TheGateKeeper_, In general, it's best not to have (or quote) documentation at "outside" places. Edit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine if you think it's insufficient
<TheGateKeeper_> hastesaver, well that is MY site so I know it is ok
<hastesaver> TheGateKeeper_, And for many people, the command line is not "simple" at all, even though it ought to be :-)
<michaelpo> now i clicked - fetch updates
<guiden> it was /usr/local
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper_: true, but doesn't teach them much, right?
<hastesaver> TheGateKeeper_, yes, but the problem is that if something is wrong, or something (I'm speaking as a general principle) there is no way for others to correct it
<Jucato> michaelpo: wait for it to finish, once it's finished, search for libxine-extracodecs, right-click on it, select Request Install, then click on Apply Changes
<hastesaver> TheGateKeeper_, And there will be less waste of effort if everyone edits the community documentation instead of putting up their own help all over again
<TheGateKeeper_> hastesaver, if there is something wrong you tell me, I am practically every day, besides that is what I use so I know it's ok
<michaelpo> jucato: that's how to enable multiverse? how about the other grey items? leave it alone?
<Jucato> michaelpo: for now, yes.
<michaelpo> Jucato: okay... status... downloading 31%... quite slow... must be something biig..
<Jucato> not really. how's your internet connection?
<hastesaver> TheGateKeeper_, yes, but I'm saying that we should "train" people not to trust stuff from random places, and one way is to always give documentation from the community source ;-) [Again, please note that I'm not saying anything about your page -- it's fine. I'm speaking about the idea in general] 
<TheGateKeeper_> hastesaver, well it's time for (k)ubuntu to enable everything by default then people would not have to repeatedly coming in here asking how do I install whatever
<hastesaver> TheGateKeeper_, it's illegal to enable everything by default, AFAIK. Otherwise they'd have done it. I don't know much about the exact licensing issues...
<michaelpo> enable everything by default? that's microsoft right? not secure
<TheGateKeeper_> hastesaver, well I use my page or community for the most part
<Jucato> guys, bordering on -offtopic a bit
<michaelpo> TheGateKeeper_: i read something like windows all port open... unix/linux all ports closed...
<TheGateKeeper_> hastesaver, ok put a button on the menu enable all repos lol
<Vladdy> hmm.. how to make scanners work in kubuntu? does bot have a command for that? ;p
<Vladdy> !scan
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<michaelpo> how do i check my connection speed in kubuntu?
<hastesaver> TheGateKeeper_, I think we're getting there. Something like that is one of the goals for Feisty (and it's probably already in Edgy, I don't know...)
* Jucato was lucky to have his scanner work out of the box...
<TheGateKeeper_> michaelpo, linux uses iptables as it's, only open ports when apps are installed & they need them
<TheGateKeeper_> michaelpo, there are loads of web sites to check connection speed, google is your friend
<michaelpo> TheGateKeeper_: yeah.. i read something like... windows got everything enabled, that's why all newbies can use windows to anything and everything
<michaelpo> Jucato: its 98% now
<Jucato> :)
<TheGateKeeper_> michaelpo, think we are talking at cross purposes here
<michaelpo> justaco; oh.. my mistake... that was universe... it is downloading multiverse now...
<Jucato> hm... slow internet connection?
<TheGateKeeper_> hastesaver, I am not impressed with (k)ubuntu upgrade cycle, so I have moved over to gentoo, sync & update on a daily basis & I am always up to date :-)
<TheGateKeeper_> I am running dapper also, at some point I will upgrade, if it breaks it will be removed from this pc
<Vladdy> TheGateKeeper_: there are bleeding edge builds of (k)ubuntu too, but why on earth would you need newest of newest, and gentoo leaves bleeding up to you ;p
<michaelpo> Jucato: done.. mmm.... i right click on "request install" but the status say "not installed"
<mortici> ummmmmm, why is it that there is no kdmtheme manager in the system settings, even after i installed it?
<hastesaver> TheGateKeeper_, 6 months is good enough for me. Anything newer than that almost certainly can't be stable ;-)
<TheGateKeeper_> Vladdy, it's just less maintainence all round
<Jucato> michaelpo: yes. it should read as "not installed  install" now?
<mortici> Jucato, would you happen to know why kdm theme manager does now show in kde's system settings?
<mortici> not*
<Jucato> mortici: bug in Edgy
<Vladdy> hehehe, kubuntu needs less maintainance then gentoo :D
<mortici> :(
<TheGateKeeper_> hastesaver, it's not the fact it's every 6 months, it's the fact if you don't install fresh then there is a good chance you will have a knackered system
<mortici> Vladdy, i just dropped gentoo for kubuntu yesterday
<michaelpo> Jucato: sorry... the requested column says "install" but the status column say "not installed".. how do i get it to install?
<mortici> i used it for 2 years lol
<Jucato> michaelpo: that's ok. click on Apply Changes now
<hastesaver> TheGateKeeper_, I have upgraded Hoary->Breezy->Dapper->Edgy and had no problem. Maybe it's because I haven't installed packages from outside the repos, I don't know
<Vladdy> hehe, I used gentoo for 1 month, then i got sooo sick of it i reverted back to linuxfromscratch :D
<michaelpo> Jucato: ah... it is downloading again...
<mortici> lol
<mortici> i dropped gentoo cause i couldn't get beryl to work :P
<Vladdy> after that I hated gentoo intensely :p
<subdee> when compiling the kernel on a Intel Core 2 Duo cpu, which processor type do i declare? P4M?
<Vladdy> i still do, either you take the time to learn how linux works, perhaps building LinuxFromScratch :o
<michaelpo> Jucato: hold on... i am installing libxine-extracodecs... is that right? i scrolled up and down but could find the right history line that say which the name of program to install... is it program? or called package? or other name?
<malcolm_> I've got a lexmark e321 on a win xp computer on my lan, what drivers do i need to install it on here?  i can't figure out what to do with the stuff i downloaded from lexmark.com
<Jucato> michaelpo: if that's what your requested to be installed
<TheGateKeeper_> hastesaver, how did upgrade from dapper->edgy, using update-manager or use fdoving's howto on the wiki, or something else?
<michaelpo> jucato; i wanted to play pinkpanther.avi right?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> you need that
<michaelpo> Jucato: it is "preparing" now....
<hastesaver> TheGateKeeper_, update-manger
<TheGateKeeper_> hastesaver, ok thanx, that is what I shall try, previous experince suggests that is the most reliable way
<michaelpo> Jucato: why did i just amend to "deb http://my.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse"
<michaelpo> Jucato: why didnt i just amend to "deb http://my.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse"
<hastesaver> michaelpo, you could do that too, actually
<Jucato> I was trying to take the path of least resistance :P
<michaelpo> hastesaver: ah.... jucato: ah....
<michaelpo> ok.. the moment of truth... trying to play pinkpanther.avi now...
<michaelpo> hold on...
* Jucato crosses his fingers
<hastesaver> michaelpo, if it doesn't work, blame the file, OK? :-)
<Vladdy> hmm...
<michaelpo> how do i find my fine again? is there a window explorer? just now, when i plug in my external drive.. a window with files poped up...
<Vladdy> got longer battery live now
<Vladdy> darn ati binary drivers took 50% of my power by keeping my gpu clocked at max speed :S
<hastesaver> michaelpo, yes, the "window with files" is the Windows Explorer equivalent ("file manager"). It's called Konqueror.
<michaelpo> konqueror is not webbrowsser?
<Vladdy> konqueror is too ;-)
<Vladdy> same as windows'
<Jucato> Konqueror is the KDE File Manager, Web Browser, plus much more
<michaelpo> haha.... it works!!!
<michaelpo> i'm happy.... thanks a bunch guys....
<michaelpo> 1st day at linux turn out to be great
<subdee> when compiling the kernel on a Intel Core 2 Duo cpu, which processor type do i declare? P4M?
<hastesaver> michaelpo, ok, congrats :-)
<Jucato> michaelpo: well done
<michaelpo> ok... now that i got multiverse and universe enabled....
<ciampix> michaelpo: if you are in a windows lan, try with konqueror the address smb:/  :-)
<michaelpo> if i want to install some more thing in future... how do i know what is what? what is available or not?
<michaelpo> ciampix: windows lan? yes that is my next mission....
<hastesaver> michaelpo, go to Adept and click on search
<michaelpo> search keyword? just install whatever keyword that match my criteria? just trial and error, if that is what i am looking for?
<michaelpo> ciampix: i would need to add the domain right in samba?
<hastesaver> michaelpo, well, the packages are organised by category...
<michaelpo> ciampix: i would need to add the domain into samba right ?
<michaelpo> bad grammar...
<hastesaver> michaelpo, it's pretty much the same anywhere in the software world, irrespective of OS -- you've just got to rely on word-of-mouth, or try everything, to decide which software is best for the job :-)
<michaelpo> i just replaced my winxppro with kubuntu... 2 hrs ago...
<Vladdy> marry me
<michaelpo> ciampix: no.. not really... i swap out my 30gb hd with winxppro... swap with a 10gb oldd hd... installed kubuntu in the 10gb hd....
<michaelpo> i dont see samba in the applications menu... it is not installed? any link for me to read so that i can add my office domain into kubuntu?
<Jucato> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<michaelpo> samba
<em0> hello
<michaelpo> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<em0> any german user here, who can help me whit the ati driver?
<michaelpo> the ! mark is to invoke ubotu?
<Jucato> michaelpo: yes
<ciampix> michaelpo: no you do not need samba package to enter in a windows domain...just if you would like to be a _server_ in an existent windows domain...
<hastesaver> !ubotu
<Jucato> !de | em0
<ubotu> em0: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<em0> thx
<ciampix> michaelpo: sorry I was away a bit...
<ciampix> michaelpo: ?
* Kubunto returns
<michaelpo> ciampix: sorry... i'm reading the ubotu link
<michaelpo> TheGateKeeper: hastesaver; Jucato: ciampix: thanks... i want to go to bed now... its 1251am here in malaysia... will try samba tomorrow....
<Jucato> michaelpo: good night. same timezone here :)
<TheGateKeeper> michaelpo, yw :-)
<hastesaver> michaelpo, you're welcome, and good luck with Kubuntu :-)
<Kriegy> Hi !
<TheGateKeeper> michaelpo, once you have installed samba use system settings --> sharing to set up your shares
<fragrag> Question, is there a filesystem that Windows and Linux share?
<trappist> fragrag: fat32 is your best bet for storing data to be shared by both OSes
<Kriegy> fat 32 ;)
<fragrag> So I can install a harddrive, set it up to FAT32 and I can access it via Linux and Windows, right?
<Kriegy> yes
<scheuri> fragrag: yes
<fragrag> Alright, thanks alot, and let's say I make a home server, will the harddrive have to be FAT32?
<trappist> fragrag: don't *install* linux on fat32.  that would be a nightmare if it's even possible.  this is just for storing data.
<Kubunto> hastesaver: emovix?
<fragrag> Oh, alright, thanks. But the shared harddrive will have to be FAT32? Or not?
<fragrag> On the server I mean
<Kriegy> The server run on Linux ?
<wonderboy> hi all
<trappist> fragrag: there are other options, but fat32 is your best bet.  unless you're talking about sharing over the network, in which case it doesn't matter.
<Kriegy> hi
<hastesaver> Kubunto, emovix is something to make a bootable movie :-)
<fragrag> Yeh, I meant that last one, ok, thanks alot :)
<wonderboy> I want to install dc gui and i dont know how
<scheuri> wonderboy: what gui?
<hastesaver> Kubunto, it's a tiny (10 MB) linux distro with basically only mplayer, so that you can put the CD into the drive, boot, and watch the movie, without booting into any OS
<Kubunto> hastesaver: Eh? So you can boot the computer to watch hackers?
<wonderboy> is somebody who can help me?
<wonderboy> dcgui
<wonderboy> ?
<wonderboy> a share program
<scheuri> wonderboy: sorry, never heard about this....but gimme a sec
<scheuri> wonderboy: "sudo aptitude install dcgui"
<Kubunto> hastesaver: Ah. Why do you need k3b to support it then>
<hastesaver> Kubunto, K3b has an option for creating Emovix CDs, but it says the required program is not installed
<wonderboy> k
<wonderboy> and now?
<Kubunto> hastesaver: really? Did you find the answer?
<scheuri> wonderboy: well, you installed it...
<hastesaver> Kubunto, oh, you need some software to make the bootable CD, right? There is a package called movixmaker-2 , but I would prefer to use k3b
<hastesaver> Kubunto, I didn't. I went to the movix site and downloaded a .deb from there. It works now, but I wish it were in the repos
<Kubunto> Wouldn't you just need a .img or build an iso
<wonderboy> I have here something
<wonderboy> i'm a beginer in linux
<Kubunto> wonderboy: Welcome
<wonderboy> thanks
<wonderboy> :0
<wonderboy> How i make a copy
<wonderboy> a bincopy i think
<Kubunto> wonderboy: Of?
<wonderboy> yup
<wonderboy> :(
<hastesaver> Kubunto, yes, movixmaker-2 (which is in the repos) does create an image.
<wonderboy> pls
<hastesaver> Kubunto, but k3b has a slot for a emovix program, and it doesn't appear that movixmaker-2 fits into that slot :-)
<scheuri> woI really suggest you ask your question using proper and complete sentences
<Kubunto> wonderboy: A copy of what?
<scheuri> wonderboy:  really suggest you ask your question using proper and complete sentences
<wonderboy> I have a big file and i want to make a copy to send it
<_ubuntu> hello
<_ubuntu> bye
<_ubuntu> how are you??
<wonderboy> i think
<Kubunto> wonderboy: Send it where?
<scheuri> wonderboy: and actually sending how?
<wonderboy> i want too send u
<TheGateKeeper> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wonderboy> I dont speak very well english
<wonderboy> I understand but i don't speak
<Kriegy> wonderboy : french ?
<wonderboy> I'm from romania
<Kriegy> sorry, not for me ;)
<monsita> im from spain
<monsita> hehe
<wonderboy> i know
<hastesaver> wonderboy, so you have a really big file. You want to send it to someone else? By email, maybe?
<wonderboy> messenger
<FlightOfStairs> greets
<wonderboy> or konversation
<TheGateKeeper> wonderboy, if you want to show someone here (in this irc channel) a file use pastebin
<hastesaver> wonderboy, how big is it?
<wonderboy> that is
<wonderboy> pastebin
<TheGateKeeper> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kubunto> wonderboy: is it a text file?
<TheGateKeeper> wonderboy, ^^^^
<wonderboy> yes
<hastesaver> wonderboy, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org -- it's for reasonably large text files
<fede> hola
<Kubunto> wonderboy: what is the name of the file?
<wonderboy> but is not working
<wonderboy> 0% and it stop
<Kubunto> wonderboy: can you open it in kate?
<wonderboy> yes
<wonderboy> and now?
<Kubunto> open press Ctrl+A
<Kubunto> Then Ctrl+C
<wonderboy> k
<wonderboy> next
<Kubunto> go to the pastebin url (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/) and paste it in
<Kubunto> Ctrl+V
<wonderboy> is not working pastebin
<Kubunto> oh?
<Kubunto> What is it doing?
<wonderboy> Time out server
<Kubunto> oh
<Kubunto> Maybe it's just busy?
<wonderboy> k
<llutz> use http://pastebin.com/
<wonderboy> I want to install dcgui and look wath is write here
<wonderboy> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<TheGateKeeper> does (k)ubuntu have nopaste in their repos?
<wonderboy> what I'm doing next
<llutz> or http://rafb.net/paste/
<Kubunto> wonderboy: ah Use rafb.net/paste
<hastesaver> TheGateKeeper, what does that mean?
<Kubunto> wonderboy: can you paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TheGateKeeper> hastesaver, it's a little program that you use from the cli that pastes a file into pastebin you then give the irc channel the link
<llutz> TheGateKeeper: unfortunately it hasn't ;(
<TheGateKeeper> ohh he has gone & didn't wait for an answer lol
<TheGateKeeper> llutz, damn :-(
<TheGateKeeper> llutz, a little gizmo I picked up using gentoo lol
<Kubunto> wonderboy: does http://rafb.net/paste work?
<wonderboy> http://rafb.net/paste/results/DSVh7798.html
<wonderboy> what i do next
<wonderboy> ?
<wonderboy> pls
<wonderboy> I need to go now
<wonderboy> speak later
<wonderboy> ciao
<Voker57> How to use WDM tuner in ubuntu?
<Voker57> TV/FM
<Kubunto> Hmm that's a lot of held back packages
<TheGateKeeper> well guys I think he is trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy
<Kubunto> TheGateKeeper: He?
<anton99> Edgy is bad :(
<TheGateKeeper> Kubunto, wonderboy
<Kubunto> It's Edgy! :) Wait till it gets Feisty
<Kubunto> Then Grumpy
<Kubunto> then .. Handsome?
<Kubunto> Good analogy to dapper :-)
<Voker57> ___How to use my TV tuner in ubuntu?___
<londo4> I play a movie but there is not sound and I get this: The audio device is busy. Is another application using it
<londo4> who knows what can be the problem?
<londo4> help
<fragrag> Do you have any other mediaplayer?
<londo4> fragrag:  are you asking me?
<apokryphos> londo4: what player?
<andy_Faelar> londo4: I got that message "Audio Device Busy" when I'm using skype
<apokryphos> andy_Faelar: can you paste (or pastebin, if it's a lot) the output of lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* ?
<londo4> andy_Faelar: Movie player
<apokryphos> andy_Faelar: what movie player? Kaffeine?
<llutz> the use of "alsa" should avoid that
<llutz> theres a skype-version which supports alsa too
<andy_Faelar> now I'm under ubuntu on my desktop... unfortunately I have Kubuntu on my laptop and now I can't reach it
<blackflag> hello all :)
<blackflag> does someone know a good opensource web-based intranet solution?
<kkathman> has anyone gotten the new adobe flash 9 player to work with Opera 9 under Kubuntu?
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<andy_Faelar> kkathman: adobe won't release Flash Player 9 for Linux till January 2007
<andy_Faelar> they planned to skip the version 8 porting and are concentrating on the 9 verision
<kkathman> the beta is already out and widely distributed
<andy_Faelar> I didn't know that
<BluesKaj> kkathman, add this repos to your sources list to install Opera:  deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ edgy non-free ,  it works on youtube which is mostly flash
<kkathman> well, FLVs are one thing
<kkathman> SWF is clearly another
<andy_Faelar> on YouTube works well the version 7 too
<andy_Faelar> oh... sorry I read understood flash
<andy_Faelar> about shockwave I don't know anything
<smub> Anyone help please, how do I get kubuntu to see my nvidia card?
<Kubunto> Give it spektakles
<gnomefreak> smub: install the drivers
<andy_Faelar> smub: install NVIDIA lates drivers
<smub> ok, where do  I get the drivers from please.
<BluesKaj> smub, have you checked the driver list in sys/settings/monitor&display
<andy_Faelar> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9629.html
<gnomefreak> smub: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<kkathman> swf = flash
<andy_Faelar> you need to install you kernel headers too
<gnomefreak> andy_Faelar: they will install with nvidia-glx
<andy_Faelar> there are different drivers... those you find in the package are old but easier to install
<andy_Faelar> I had to install the latest drivers from nvidia website to get beryl work
<gnomefreak> andy_Faelar: we dont suggest people use the 9xxx drivers
<andy_Faelar> why not?
<andy_Faelar> they are working smoothly
<andy_Faelar> I got a fully featured beryl installtion thanks to 9629 nvidia drivers
<gnomefreak> andy_Faelar: not for everyone and it leaves you with a kernel that has been hacked
<smub> this is so much nicer to play with than windoze.......
<andy_Faelar> ooohhh
<gnomefreak> andy_Faelar: and he didnt say word one about wanting to run beryl
<andy_Faelar> gnomefreak... linux is made to be hacked!
<gnomefreak> andy_Faelar: not for official support its not
<gnomefreak> ubuntu didnt package those drivers for anything under feisty and ubuntu than does not support them the person that packaged them supports them
<andy_Faelar> do what you want
<andy_Faelar> so smub: install nvidia-glx package...
<andy_Faelar> and check the open gl acceleration testin a GL based screen saver
<smub> I have downloaded the file, just trying to work out how to instal it
<andy_Faelar> smub: as gnomefreaker said I advise you to install nvidia-glx package for a more stable system
<andy_Faelar> if you want to install 9629 drivers anyway I will tell you how to do that!
<smub> ok, I need to read, back in a mo
<andy_Faelar> ok
<smub> I have a geforce card but cannot remeber the number
<andy_Faelar> it doesn't matter
<smub>  rings bell
<smub> ok
<smub> walk me through it then please, first time with this.
<andy_Faelar> ok.. so you want to install the drivers from nvidia website if I understood...
<andy_Faelar> ok.. don't worry
<smub> whatever is the best
<andy_Faelar> first of all you need to change the permission of the driver installer file to make it executable
<andy_Faelar> do you know hot to use konsole?
<smub> is this the file i downloaded from nvidia?
<leonardo_br> hi everybody
<ikhouvanje> Hi everybody
<ikhouvanje> are you to using ubuntu?
<smub> I used it a couple of times.
<andy_Faelar> mmh...
<ikhouvanje> hai andy faelar wich linuxdistro do you use?
<andy_Faelar> so we'll try anyway it isn't so use
<leonardo_br> how do i fix differences between the original and backup files from the boot?
<ikhouvanje> linux mint is very cool
<ikhouvanje> i can even watch dvd's:d:d
<andy_Faelar> I'm using ubuntu because now I'm working on my desktop... on my laptop I have Kubuntu
<andy_Faelar> so smub...
<andy_Faelar> open konsole :-)
<smub> I have opened konsole
<wildchild> please help, some wierd thing happened to my panel, when I minimize application it doesn't go to panel or system tray,... so There was nothing but desktop. I was able to run command like konversation. how can I get my panel back???
<andy_Faelar> ok..
<ikhouvanje> but my windows emulator doesn't work:(:(:(
<ikhouvanje> when i want to open wolfenstein 3D
<ikhouvanje> :(:(
<andy_Faelar> go to the folder in whichi you downloaded the file
<smub> desktop !
<ikhouvanje> ok and than?
<wildchild> :S
<andy_Faelar> ok smub... desktop is only a folder: /home/[your_name] /Destop
<wildchild> anyone know, how to fix this problem?
<andy_Faelar> Desktop... excuse me
<ccc> wildchild: press alt+f2, type "kicker"
<ikhouvanje> does somebody now where i can buy a ubuntu pc?
<smub> so how do i go there with konsole?
<leonardo_br> hey wildchild, the task bar appears
<wildchild> ccc, THX so much!!!
<ccc> wildchild: np :)
<leonardo_br> does the taskbar appears?
<andy_Faelar> with the cd command
<smub> ok, same as do then?
<leonardo_br> when i run fsck /dev/hda1, the following message appears: "There are differences between boot sector and its backup."
<andy_Faelar> when you are typing a directory name while calling "cd" command you can use the TAB key to the autocompletion of the name it is very comfortable
<Rooster> hello
<ikhouvanje> Is ubuntu in the far future the winner of windows?
<leonardo_br> dow do i fix this?
<andy_Faelar> so smub... get to /home/[your_name] /Desktop
<andy_Faelar> to view the list of the folders contained in the one where you are... simply type ls
<ikhouvanje> xst do you think that windows is losing with ubuntu?
<Rooster> I was just curious.  For all the files that are called automatically when a program is started like: initrc, bashrc or ktorrentrc.  What does the rc stand for?
<andy_Faelar> smub: are you there?
<Rooster> anybody know?
<smub> no such file or directory...........hum
<ccc> Rooster: "run commands" iirc
<llutz> Rooster: "c" is config, but "r"...
<Rooster> cool, thanks guys
<leonardo_br> when i run fsck /dev/hda1, the following message appears: "There are differences between boot sector and its backup." how do i fix this?
<Vladdy> <shrug> it's windows that should care about it ;p
<andy_Faelar> so smub...
<andy_Faelar> press ALT+F2.. to open KDE's command line
<andy_Faelar> type "kdesu konqueror"
<leafw> any clues where are the account settings for kmail? Not under ~/.kde/apps/kmail ?
<andy_Faelar> insert root password
<andy_Faelar> now you have opened konqueror as root.. so you can change file permission with it
<llutz> leafw: ~/.kde/share/config
<leafw> thanks llutz
<llutz> kmailrc
<leafw> found it, thnks
<andy_Faelar> smub:!?!?!
<SeanTater> Does anyone know why http://clancy.homelinux.com/stylesheet.css gives konqueror such a hard time?
<andy_Faelar> smub: if you're not aware with konsole I advise you to install nvidia-glx package using adept
<londo4> help, help How can I desable the onboardsound card?
<SeanTater> londo4: try going into kmix and switching cards
<Vladdy> londo4: blacklist it :o
<smub> ok
<andy_Faelar> smub: if you want to learn more about konsole... check this out http://infocenter.guardiandigital.com/manuals/SecureCommunity/node260.html
<Vladdy> identify what the module is called, then blacklist it by editing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist in your favorite editor as root
<andy_Faelar> make your own experiments surfing the system's folders and after come back here
<londo4> Vladdy: blacklist
<Vladdy> then add it there ;p
<Vladdy> it's probably snd-intel8x0
<londo4> Vlad
<Vladdy> yes
<londo4> Vladdy: could you expland how can I do that?
<andy_Faelar> smub: in that page they wrote about vi and pico editors... I use nano that is simplier
<andy_Faelar> the important thing is you can go to the different location using konsole
<londo4> Vladdy: where can I find this blacklist?
<Vladdy> it's /etc/modprobe/blacklist
<b0nn> hi all, Im trying to get sound on my kubuntu box (dapper)
<londo4> vlad
<londo4> ok vlad
<PupenoR> What was the command to choose, from some list, different alternatives for different programs ?
<Vladdy> your internal card is probably snd_intel8x0 (it will be listed in lsmod)
<llutz> PupenoR: apt-get -t
<dinosaur-rus> is Apache 2.2.x package going to be released?
<PupenoR> llutz: mh, no. I doubt apt-get has anything to do with what I am talking about. I am talking about setting /etc/alternatives/
<llutz> PupenoR: ah sry, got you wrong
<llutz> PupenoR: "update-alternatives"
<PupenoR> thanks.
<andy_Faelar> smub: are you there!?!
<londo4> Vladdy: I can find it
<londo4> Vladdy:  I can`t find it
<smub> i am here, sorry just had a phone call
<andy_Faelar> ok... don't worry
<Vladdy> oops
<Vladdy> i mean /etc/modprobe.d/
<londo4> Vladdy:  its ok, now how can I desable it?
<spessart> ... sag nur mal rundum: guten abend".
<andy_Faelar> so smub: check this out http://infocenter.guardiandigital.com/manuals/SecureCommunity/node261.html
<londo4> Vladdy:  this is the output: # snd_intel8x0m can interfere with snd_intel8x0, doesn't seem to support much
<londo4> Vladdy: # hardware on its own (Ubuntu bug #2011, #6810)
<londo4> Vladdy: blacklist snd_intel8x0m
<Vladdy> 8x0m is modem, not needed
<andy_Faelar> smub: tell me when you are ready....
<smub> ready
<Vladdy> londo4: is snd_intel8x0 in lsmod?
<andy_Faelar> pay attention to the command chmod here http://infocenter.guardiandigital.com/manuals/SecureCommunity/node262.html
<nagyv> hello! I just upgraded to edgy, and would like to clear a bit the system. Does someone has a list of installed packages of a clean edgy install?
<Vladdy> nagyv: try apt-get autoremove
<andy_Faelar> ok
<londo4> Vladdy: It is # snd_intel8x0m can interfere with snd_intel8x0, doesn't seem to support much
<andy_Faelar> ok smub!
<Vladdy> londo4: try 'lsmod | sort' in console
<smub> ok, what do I change it to?
<Vladdy> is snd_intel8x0 listed there?
<nagyv> Vladdy: I would like to find also packages like gwenview (now the recommended is digikam), to be avare of the changes
<andy_Faelar> smub: do you have edgy or dapper?
<londo4> Vladdy: Hoh hho with out M\
<smub> I think it is dapper
<smub> kubuntu ?
<Vladdy> londo4: explain?
<andy_Faelar> 6.06 is dapper 6.10 the last release is edgy
<smub> how do i find out?
<llutz> smub: cat /etc/issue
<smub> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<andy_Faelar> ok
<Vladdy> londo4: is snd_intel8x0 there?
<andy_Faelar> thank U llutz
<llutz> np
<Vladdy> running out of battery live
<tripper> hi. i'm using kubuntu 6.06LTS on my laptop. why does my system freeze each time i insert a usb flash disk?
<andy_Faelar> smub: you have to install the kernel headers with the apt-get command
<londo4> Vladd
<londo4> Nopp
<Vladdy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<smub> dont mean a thing to me, I am a lamer...
<Vladdy> can you put the output of lsmod there londo4?
<andy_Faelar> ok
<londo4> yea
<smub> I think i nead to read a lot more. BUT it is so good that you can get help here this easily
<shadowhywind> is there a commandline command to see how much ram is free?
<llutz> shadowhywind: free
<andy_Faelar> open konsole
<smub> I will play, hopefully never to return to windoze soon
<shadowhywind> thanks
<andy_Faelar> bravo smub!
<smub> konsole open
<andy_Faelar> so after you opened konsole... type "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-386 linux-headers-686"
<tripper> hi. i'm using kubuntu 6.06LTS on my laptop. why does my system freeze each time i insert a usb flash disk?
<andy_Faelar> put the password and answer yes if needed
<smub> done that, says it is going to unpack headers
<smub> y I suppose
<andy_Faelar> yeah
<smub> I did play with red hat years ago but never got on with it...
<smub> tis doing that
<londo4> Vladdy: the past server is giving me timeout
<andy_Faelar> ubuntu is better! :-D
<BluesKaj> I'm having trouble with extracting "rar" compressed video files .. ark doesn't seem to work very well
<Vladdy> londo4: use http://pastebin.cross-lfs.org/ instead
<BluesKaj> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<smub> I have tried ubuntu and kubuntu, I like the look of kubuntu, whats is the difference between them? Is it just
<andy_Faelar> i mean ubuntu in general...
<BluesKaj> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<andy_Faelar> I use kubuntu too... kubuntu is ubuntu system with KDE as desktop...
<smub> yes, could not get on with red hat, that has unpacked the headers ok
<andy_Faelar> so smub... you finished with the headers?
<smub> yep
<andy_Faelar> now you need to go in /home/[your_name] /Desktop
<andy_Faelar> where you saved the nvidia drivers file
<smub> in the wastebin - oops
<smub> snigger
<b0nn> Im going to try a reboot :\
<smub> can i get it out or download it again?
<andy_Faelar> open the wastebin
<smub> done
<andy_Faelar> and copy the nvidia drivers to your home folder or to desktop
<VSpike> I have a problem - I can't start the displayconfig control panel module
<smub> drag and dropped it onto desktop
<londo4> Vladdy: http://pastebin.cross-lfs.org/381
<andy_Faelar> ok
<andy_Faelar> now go with konsole into /home/[your_name] /Desktop
<leafw> where is the address book stored? I've grep'ed the ~/.kde/ folder in vain for known address book emails
<smub> tis done
<andy_Faelar> ok
<andy_Faelar> type ls... you can see the nvidia file right?
<Vladdy> londo4: it looks like you only have 1 sound card to me
<londo4> I have two
<VSpike> output from kcmshell displayconfig is at http://pastebin.cross-lfs.org/382
<londo4> Vladdy:  I have two
<smub> yes, is a .run
<VSpike> can anyone advise?
<andy_Faelar> very good.. its color is grey right?
<smub> yes with a Ahem, dos promt on it
<londo4> Vladdy: How can I desable this one?\
<andy_Faelar> so type "sudo chmod 777 NVIDIAdriver.........run"
<londo4> Vladdy:  the one I have there?
<Vladdy> londo4: cat /proc/asound/cards ?
<Vladdy> does it list two?
<smub> hang on, I have not told konsole to goto desktop yet
<londo4> Vladdy: at console?
<Vladdy> yea
<andy_Faelar> so type... "ls /home/smub/Desktop" where smub is your login name
<Vladdy> but it looks to me like 'snd_cs4236' is your sound card
<wonderboy> hi all
<wonderboy> I want to install dcgui and I don't know how
<andy_Faelar> smub... are you typing here from kubuntu?
<wonderboy> after i write sudo aptitude install dcgui what i'm doing next
<wonderboy> ?
<wonderboy> pls help me
<londo4> Vladdy: this is the output: http://pastebin.cross-lfs.org/383
<wonderboy> i'm a beginer in linux
<Vladdy> so add a line 'blacklist snd_cs4236' at the end of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: sudo apt-get install dcgui will install it for you.  I guess you want to run the app next
<rance> Ive got a question about network setup, I'd like to specify the order that network card modules are loaded so that I know which physical card eth0 is (I'm running into an issue where different boots give me different eth* assignments to the multiple nics in the system)
<damn_mitas> wonderboy-->did you try typing "dcgui"
<Vladdy> that will disable the only found sound card after a reboot ;-)
<andy_Faelar> smub... I'm sorry but I have to go...
<wonderboy> no
<rance> can I just add the module names to /etc/modules in the order I want them and be done?
<smub> nope, wont have it yet and my tea is ready - curry time, thanks for your help so far
<andy_Faelar> I can suggest you to install the nvidia packet typing "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<smub> I will get there
<Vladdy> rance: best is to add another line there first, -r ModuleName1 ModuleName2, then on a new line ModuleName1 and on another ModuleName2
<Vladdy> that will unload them both first (if already loaded), then reload them
<Vladdy> evil trick, but it works :D
<wonderboy> is not working when i type dcgui
<andy_Faelar> after having installed nvidia-glx packages... you need only to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<rance> thanks Vladdy, thats what I thought I should do, but I was just checking
<londo4> Vladdy: I have to add on the blacklist?
<londo4> on via console?
<andy_Faelar> and select the nvidia drivers from the list that will be prompted to you
<andy_Faelar> after that restart the system
<Vladdy> londo4: add a new line at the end of the blacklist file with 'blacklist snd_cs4236'
<wonderboy> how i install it
<andy_Faelar> goodbye smub... I'm sorry but I have to go!
<andy_Faelar> bYe
<mortici> how do i re-enable the menu bar in konsole?
<Hawkwind> mortici: ctrl-m ?
<smub> cheers
<mortici> nope
<smub> many thanks
<leafw> where is the address book stored? I've grep'ed the ~/.kde/ folder in vain for known address book emails
<shadowhywind> just thought of it. I was wondering if someone new of a commandline command to see what processes are taking how much ram?
<wonderboy> I have dcgui-0.3.2-osx-x11.tar.bz2
<rance> is there an faq on sound issues with kubuntu?  Ive got a soundcard properly detected at boot, and proper drivers installed, but no sound volume to speak of, could it be a permissions issue on the /dev/dsp device or a screwed up amixer setting?
<wonderboy> I think that is a .exe
<damn_mitas> just one question, are you using linux ?
<wonderboy> me?
<damn_mitas> yes wonderboy
<Vladdy> shadowhywind: 'top'
<wonderboy> yes
<wonderboy> kubuntu
<damn_mitas> this kind of file is a compressed archive
<b0nn> heh rance I have the exact same problem
<shadowhywind> rance in konsole do alsamixer and check volume controls
<wonderboy> k
<damn_mitas> so cd to the directory where it is
<wonderboy> and how i install it?
<damn_mitas> then type somethin like "tar -xvf dcgui-0.3.2-osx-x11.tar.bz2"
<rance> shadowhywind: thanks
<rance> b0nn: did you see that
<b0nn> rance: I have tried alsamixer and kmix, and a heap of reconfigs
<damn_mitas> but the name of this file suggest it was made for Mac OS X
<rance> im not at that machine right now, I was just looking for hints on what to do
<rance> the machine in front of me has no sound card
<shadowhywind> top only seams to show swap,
<rance> its an old server I turned into a testbox
<rance> but I could slap one in
<nagyv> hello! I just upgraded to edgy, and would like to clear a bit the system. Does someone has a list of installed packages of a clean edgy install?
<Hawkwind> morphish: Right click in konsole
<Vladdy> shadowhywind: 'ps aux' ? :o
<Hawkwind> mortici: Sorry, that's for you
<Hawkwind> mortici: Right click, or ctrl-alt-m
<shadowhywind> *shrugs* that doesn't seam to help me eather. According to KDE system Guard, i have about 1.9 gigs used
<wonderboy> pls hell me
<wonderboy> somebody
<mortici> Hawkwind, :)
<wonderboy> i don't know what to do next
<mortici> got it
<shadowhywind> trying to figure out what is stealing it all, and can't figure it out
<damn_mitas> wonderboy: what happens if you try to uncompress your file ?
<wonderboy> how
<wonderboy> i'm a beginer
<Vladdy> shadowhywind: linux uses all your memory, no matter how much you have :D
<wonderboy> i don't know how
<Vladdy> most of it for hard disk cache though, lot faster to keep that in memory
<Vladdy> it will free it up when you run a program ;p
<Vladdy> that needs it
<damn_mitas> wonderboy:again, with the command "tar -xvf yourfile.tar.bz2"
<wonderboy> tar: yourfile.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<wonderboy> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<shadowhywind> but thats the thing, When i start up the computer, i have the full 1.9 in free. its more like if i keep linux on for more then a day, that it switchs over, and i start useing swap
<wonderboy> u see
<damn_mitas> wonderboy: ok, i mean "tar -xvf dcgui-0.3.2-osx-x11.tar.bz2"
<BluesKaj> yourfile=thefile name
<wonderboy> same
<shadowhywind> *snickers at damn_mitas*
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: Have you setup all of your repos yet ?
<Vladdy> !nl > londo4
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: You don't need to compile dcgui since it's in the repos for Kubuntu
<wonderboy> how i meke ma pastebin because paste.ubuntu-nl.org is not working
<shadowhywind> wonderboy, do "ls" see if you see the your file (dcgui)
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: http://pastebin.ulteo.us
<Hawkwind> Bahhhhhh
<Hawkwind> He doesn't need to compile it guys
<Hawkwind> If he sets up his repos he can apt-get it very easily
<wonderboy> to show u what is hapening when i type sudo aptitude install dcgui
<Hawkwind> !info dcgui
<ubotu> dcgui: Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80-5 (edgy), package size 432 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: It's because you don't have universe enabled yet
<Hawkwind> !repos | wonderboy
<ubotu> wonderboy: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: Read that, and setup multiverse and universe
<wonderboy> http://pastebin.ulteo.us/274
<wonderboy> look
<compir99> question. how can i mount dvd iso images from my hd?
<dinosaur-rus> what's the best way to contact ubuntu team packagers?
<Hawkwind> compir99: To mount an ISO image so that you can view/copy files to/from it, use the following command: mount -o loop -t iso9660 /full/path/to/foo.iso /mnt/some/mount/point/you/created
<Hawkwind> dinosaur-rus: Join #Ubuntu-MOTU
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: Again, you need to setup your repos first and foremost
<wonderboy> how
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: Once you do that, then a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  needs to be done
<compir99> Hawkwind: thx. time to setup another alias
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: Read the info the bot told you
<wonderboy> k
<mortici> if i downloaded an ubuntu binary where do i put it ?
<mortici> or rather where do i put the .deb file and what do i need to do in apt in order for it to see it?
<Vladdy> mortici: you can install .deb's with dpkg -i DEBFILE
<Vladdy> after that you can delete it
<mortici> k
<Hawkwind> mortici: What did you download that isn't in the repos already ?
<mortici> a newer version of kwlan
<Hawkwind> !info kwlan
<ubotu> kwlan: wpasupplicant frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 143 kB, installed size 580 kB
<Hawkwind> Newer than that ?
<mortici> yep 0.5.6
<Hawkwind> Ah ok.  Kewl
<Hawkwind> mortici: Did you get your menubar back ?
<mortici> Hawkwind, yep :)D
<Hawkwind> mortici: Ok, good to hear
<mortici> should i uninstall the kwlan in adept then do the dpkg?
<Hawkwind> No
<Hawkwind> sudo dpkg -i file.deb will update what you already have
<Vladdy> g2g
<mortici> oh ok :)
<Hawkwind> mortici: dpkg is like apt-get, except it doesn't solve dependencies
<angasule> k3b has gone nuts, it complains about a wrongly encoded file, I renamed the file (now it's all ASCII), but it still complains about that file being wrongly encoded
<RobNyc> what can i use to play .avi movies with
<Hawkwind> RobNyc: kaffeine, mplayer, most anything
<angasule> RobNyc: kaffeine ?
<RobNyc> kaffeine is crashing
<angasule> RobNyc: try mplayer, but it's probably the file that's corrupt that's causing the crash, or does it crash on any file?
<RobNyc> so far its crashed on 2 files
<RobNyc> im gonna try 2 more
<mortici> how do i set beryl to run at start of kde?
<RobNyc> well its crashing with the .avi files
<angasule> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<RobNyc> and with .wmv files too
<londo4> Vladdy: when I hit this a get this output: http://pastebin.cross-lfs.org/384
<wonderboy> i can't enable the univers
<virtual-voicu> uh, probably a n00b question... what do i need to connect remotely on another machine through X
<virtual-voicu> ?
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: Edit your /etc/apt/sources.list you can
<wonderboy> i type /etc/apt/sources.list and i have permission denide
<Hawkwind> virtual-voicu: vnc ?
<wonderboy> denied
<HymnToLife> you need to use sudo
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<virtual-voicu> i have two machines, one breezy, one edgy
<HymnToLife> and also use a text editor ;)
<Hawkwind> Do NOT use sudo
<HymnToLife> Hawkwind, why not ?
<Hawkwind> HymnToLife: kdesu is for GUI apps, sudo is for non GUI apps
<wonderboy> i dont use sudo
<HymnToLife> will be hard to edit it without sudo /me thinks
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<HymnToLife> Hawkwind, who spoke of GUI apps beside you ?
<HymnToLife> besides*
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: That will open up kwrite with your sources.list in it that you can edit
<angasule> "Encountered an incorrectly encoded filename"  <-- I get this error from k3b, even after renaming the file to pure ASCII and restarting k3b
<Hawkwind> HymnToLife: He's a brand new user, you going to teach him vi in 2 minutes
<wonderboy> k
<wonderboy> dun
<HymnToLife> that's what nano is for
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: You'll want to add universe to any line in that file that has multiverse
<virtual-voicu> Hawkwind, i selected remote connection in the kdm screen and when i tried connecting to the other machine X restarted but nothing appeared
<Hawkwind> HymnToLife: Same difference really.  He's never used linux, give him a GUI app for a couple of days
<wonderboy> i dont understand
<Hawkwind> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: ^^^^^^^^
<Hawkwind> You can get a sources.list from there
<HymnToLife> wonderboy, basically, open that file in anyt text editor you want, spot any line mentioning 'universe' and delete the # at the beginning
<Hawkwind> HymnToLife: It doesn't have universe yet
<Hawkwind> That's his problem
<Hawkwind> He wants to enable it, which means he needs to add it
<wonderboy> i delete # and write univers?
<HymnToLife> It's there, but commented out
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: Can you pastebin your sources.list to http://pastebin.ulteo.us for us ?
<HymnToLife> by default anyway
<wonderboy> yes
<Hawkwind> HymnToLife: Not necessarily
<wonderboy> http://pastebin.ulteo.us/275
<HymnToLife> heh, what did I tell you ?
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: The lines that don't have a # at the beginning, you need to add universe multiverse to the end of them
<HymnToLife> wonderboy, just delete the '# ' on lines 17/18 and 32/33
<wonderboy> k
<Hawkwind> He still needs multiverse though
<HymnToLife> or do what Hawkwind said, will work just the same
<Hawkwind> Telling him incorrectly isn't going to get him anywhere
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: Once you think you've edited it correctly, repaste your sources.list again for us so we can verify it
<wonderboy> i type "universe multiverse" like that or just one?
<Hawkwind> Yes, like that
<Hawkwind> universe multiverse
<HymnToLife> yes, like that
<HymnToLife> and don't forget to add a space before 'universe' too ;)
<Hawkwind> Hah, yeah
<waddler> hi im having a problem with ktorrent, when i start a torrent i get "cannot create "file" no such file or directory. any ideas
<angasule> "Encountered an incorrectly encoded filename"  <-- I get this error from k3b, even after renaming the file to pure ASCII and restarting k3b
<wonderboy> http://pastebin.ulteo.us/276
<wonderboy> like that?
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: Yes
<wonderboy> k
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<wonderboy> and now?
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: Run that first
<wonderboy> password
<wonderboy> i type the password in the black screen?
<Hawkwind> Yes
<vge> sudo password is the first added password in the system (yours)
<wonderboy> i give continue?
<vge> yes
<wonderboy> After unpacking 15.5MB of additional disk space will be used.
<wonderboy> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?
<wonderboy> i have that
<Hawkwind> Yes
<pabloc> Alguien pudo instalar sin problemas el AMSN nuevo, el que viene en formato .package ?
<Hawkwind> pabloc: English please
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<pabloc> Ok sorry...
<pabloc> thanks
<ZeBarbu> hi all, I wonder why there are only binaries for i386, and not for amd64 in the edgy repository of kde-latest
<ZeBarbu> they used to be there...
<ZeBarbu> they are present in dapper, not in edgy...
<ZeBarbu> any amd64 user here?!?
<ZeBarbu> any non i386 user here? ;)
<ZeBarbu> anybody here? 8-/
<elcuco> i am having problem with hibernation on egdy. the box just does not come up. any ideas?
<angasule> I'm having trouble burning a CD with k3b, does anyone have a light?
<ZeBarbu> I'm having problems and troubles to find amd64 binary packages in kubuntu, any tips? ;)
<elcuco> angasule: whats the error?
<angasule> "Encountered an incorrectly encoded filename"  <-- I get this error from k3b, even after renaming the file to pure ASCII and restarting k3b
<wonderboy> I think is done
<wonderboy> Hawkwin u are here
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: sudo apt-get install dcgui
<wonderboy> Couldn't find package dcgui
* angasule grabs a magnifying glass and a laser pointer and burns his CDs
<wonderboy> Hawkwin I need to extract dcgui?
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: dcgui is in the universe repo
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: apt-cache search dcgui
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: Pastebin the results of that
<tripper> SOS! my Kubuntu 6.06-powered notebook hangs/freezes each time i insert a USB flash drive. what should i do?
<Hawkwind> tripper: Don't insert a USB flash drive :)
<wonderboy> is done
<wonderboy> thanks
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: So you got it installed now ?
<tripper> Hawkwind: But I always use a flash drive. Is there a way to fix this?
<Tux_AX> Anyone know where I can get gimpshop?
<Hawkwind> Tux_AX: In deb format ?
<Tux_AX> yes
<Hawkwind> Tux_AX: Lots of hits on google if you type:  gimpshop deb
<wonderboy> yes
<wonderboy> this is the steps that i need to do every time i install something?
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: You need to run sudo apt-get update atleast every couple of days
<wonderboy> k
<darksmiley> hey guys =)
<Hawkwind> wonderboy: That will update the lists of packages available to you.  Then you just apt-get install <package> whenever you want
<angasule> Hawkwind: but there is the adept notifier thing
<wonderboy> i have one more question
<Hawkwind> angasule: And ?  I don't use nor recommend some silly broken GUI package manager.  They don't work on any distro known yet
<darksmiley> i just have a quick question - as much as i prefer KDE over gnome, i do prefer the default ubuntu look to the default kubuntu look... is there any quick way to get KDE themed to look all nice and brown and ubuntu-y?
<wonderboy> i need a audioor video codecs for linux, and tell me a good player
<wonderboy> pls
<angasule> Hawkwind: really, what are you doing in #kubuntu ? ;)
<Hawkwind> angasule: I use apt-get from CLI, simply because it works
<Hawkwind> angasule: Adept is known to be badly broken, it's no secret
<Hawkwind> !codecs | wonderboy
<ubotu> wonderboy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<angasule> Hawkwind: I've seen plenty who use Synaptic instead
<Tux_AX> hmm, all the gimpshop deb's I find don't work with kubuntu
<angasule> Hawkwind: the adept notifier itself does what it's meant to do, at least
<Hawkwind> angasule: Good for them.
<Hawkwind> angasule: No it doesn't.  It tells you there are updates, yet it installs nothing.  It's a known issue
<angasule> Hawkwind: but the notification is what's important :) once the icon shows up, you can use synaptic, aptitude, etc (btw, aptitude is the recommended tool now, I think?)
<winbond> does anyone know which xorg xomes with kubuntu 6.10?
<winbond> which version
<winbond> ?
<angasule> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Hawkwind> angasule: Recommended by some who like it.  Please remember, Linux is all about choice.  What one person likes, the next person is bound to dislike
<Hawkwind> !info xorg
<ubotu> xorg: X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<winbond> ok , 7.1 ,  good i can use the ati driver with it
<winbond> Hawkwind: TY
<Tux_AX> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Tux_AX> !ati drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<winbond> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<byte-man> adept is broken? Can someone give more information?
<Tux_AX> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<sponix> anyone recommend a backup software ?
<Hawkwind> mondo
<Hawkwind> I personally use tar
<Hawkwind> Very simple and efficient
<sponix> looking for something gui, for the wife
<sponix> so she can easily backup pics to an external drive, or I can set it to do certain dirs automagically
<sponix> is there one that comes with kde ?
<sponix> my kubuntu install is pretty bare, don't have the full kde, might just be able to add one from a kde set ?
<Hawkwind> No idea.  You could use rsync to do it manually via cron
<sponix> yeah, I might just setup a cron job to tar.gz them over to a dir into the external
<angasule> so, no one has a clue about k3b?
<edulix> hi
<edulix> here am I, and I complain
<edulix> (that's what pinotree suggested to me folks!)
<edulix> kubuntu's kpdf does not render well http://www.diarioadn.com/media/0000016000/0000016489.pdf (see text in 3rd page)
<edulix> this is how it looks like: http://img116.imageshack.us/my.php?image=instantnea6nw7.png
<easytiger> edulix: its a fonts issue. submit a bug
<easytiger> edulix: works fine in evince et al
<jshute> Any suggestion for a GUI front end to PGP
<logixoul> jshute: KGPG
<edulix> easytiger: no, evince gives me the same problem
<jshute> thanks, was searching adept for pgp and not gpg
<easytiger> edulix: the oficiall reader works fine with that font
<Tux_AX> Hey guys I need help configuring a printer. It's an HP 3626 but Kubuntu doesn't come with the driver. Does anyone know where to get it?
<edulix> easytiger: what do you mean with the oficial reader?
<edulix> kde's kpdf, acroread..?
<fdoving> Tux_AX: take a look at http://linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<easytiger> edulix: the acrobat reader
<Tux_AX> fdoving, I'm looking there but I don't even see my printer
<Tux_AX> should I just try "Raw"?
<edulix> easytiger: it seems that kubuntu's kpdf is different than kde's standard kpdf. namely, that kubuntu's one is using poppler backend (as evince). that explains why it also didn't work in evince
<mortici> where can i get win32 codecs and libdvdcss?
<edulix> btw, read http://tsdgeos.blogspot.com/2006/11/distributor-patches.html
<mortici> its not in the repo?
<fdoving> !codecs | mortici
<ubotu> mortici: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<easytiger> edulix: i think the both use it
<edulix> easytiger: uhm, kde's kpdf also is suffereing the same problem it seems
<Kubunto> what's a DSM Plugin in the VNC sense?
<easytiger> edulix: yea. i'm sure its just the font
<edulix> that's what I suspect
<cathal> why does the filesystem/root folder only have home and media folders in konqueror, wheres the rest of the folders?
<snowrichard> hello.  Installed the Edgy (6.10) yesterday.  Nice work.  practically a 1 click install.
<Hawkwind> !hidden | cathal
<ubotu> cathal: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<cathal> thanks for the link, what about when i go to open a file from my browser, the filesystem still only shows the two folders, the links mentions something about F8 but that doesnt work, any ideas?
<Hawkwind> cathal: That fix will fix it, if you restart KDE I think
<florian1971> hallo
<mortici> im pretty sure this is a common problem, but why do i get a blue screen when watching movies in kaffine (im running beryl)
<eilker> i cant find a guide on "how to setup a dhcp server" (trying for vmware)
<Hawkwind> mortici: I don't think you can watch movies while Beryl is running. You might ask in #Ubuntu-XGL or #Beryl though
<BetaCookies> [Be back in a bit]  Playing StepMania, a fantastic DDR simulator
<eilker> mortici: you can solve it
<nagyv> hello! I just upgraded to edgy, and would like to clear a bit the system. Does someone has a list of installed packages of a clean edgy install?
<mortici> eilker, how so?
<eilker> mortici: i had the same problem, i forgot how to solve it, i think that i downloaded some plug-in etc, dont remember exatly
<eilker> mortici:search for kaffeine plug-ins pls
<chupa-chups> hi all
<Kubunto> BetaCookies: Where>
<chupa-chups> i just wanna ask about avi and asf what program can play these extentions
<logixoul> chupa-chups: kaffeine
<chupa-chups> no
<chupa-chups> kaffeine cannot play them
<chupa-chups> all my movies dont wanna be played
<logixoul> it can, but it needs additional packages
<logixoul> dunno what they are on kubuntu
<chupa-chups> they may have only image but no sound
<BetaCookies> Kubunto: this computer.. where else?
<Kubunto> BetaCookies: It's a linux game?
<BetaCookies> yes
<BetaCookies> it is windows, linux, and mac
<BetaCookies> stepmania.com
<Kriegy> bye all :)
<Kubunto> Bye
<Kubunto> BetaCookies: guess you can't play with the keyboard :)
<knapp> I get the following error while ripping using KAudioCreator: "Cannot place file, unable to make directories."
<BetaCookies> Kubunto: you can
<knapp> encoding*
<mortici> hmmmmmm still no workie
<knapp> Anyone?
<nagyv> non-programmers question: I have a java program with source that does not work, so I added a couple of log outputs to it, to see where it hangs, but don't know how to complie. Could someone help me? (I have already asked google)
<Kubunto> knapp: maybe you don't have rights to make the directory?
<dreameen> hey
<nagyv> knapp: do you have free space? do you have enough rights?
<dreameen> i need ur help guys
<Kubunto> nagyv: install java jdk
<knapp> yes, yes
<knapp> the files are being created in my home directory
<knapp> so I should have rights
<dreameen> i cant see my root filesystem / in konqueror
<dreameen> is it intended?
<nagyv> dreameen: yes, I read about it somewhere, but you can switch this off
<dreameen> how do u switch this thing off?
<knapp> Show hidden files, I think thats what you need to turn on.
<dreameen> ok
<dreameen> lemme have a look
<nagyv> !hidden root
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hidden root - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nagyv> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<nagyv> !hidden > dreameen
<dreameen> nice, thanks guys
<knapp> I get the following error while ripping using KAudioCreator: "Cannot place file, unable to make directories."
<nagyv> knapp: and what should I do now? how can I compile the javas?
<knapp> The target is /home/myuser/documents
<nagyv> Kubunto:  and what should I do now? how can I compile the javas?
<nagyv> knapp: does the documents directory already exists?
<knapp> yeah
<Kubunto> nagyv: try javac
<winbond> does anyone have x1950?
<wonderboy> is somebody who know a program like Messenger with voice?
<wonderboy> or skype
<winbond> i used skype a while go
<wonderboy> i can install it
<winbond> you mean you can't?
<wonderboy> yes sorry
<Kubunto> hi wonderboy
<wonderboy> hi
<wonderboy> I take The Debian package
<winbond> whatgs the error?
<wonderboy> ?
<Kubunto> Did You get the package problem sorted out?
<compir99> is there a program for *inux that can control bandwdith? (ie NetLimiter but for linux)?
<wonderboy> is for Xandros,,MEMPIS, Ubuntu, other debian-based distros
<wonderboy> is good?
<nagyv> Kubunto: :( it does not work. where should I run javac? the project is built as projectname/java/gnu/remotej/RemoteJ.java and several others, and a couple of subdirectories, but there is also a projectname/lib directory which files are needed to run the program.
<wonderboy> I write "sudo apt-get install skype"
<wonderboy> right
<wonderboy> ?
<Kubunto> !skype | wonderboy
<ubotu> wonderboy: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Kubunto> nagyv: What error do you get?
<wonderboy> but what skype i take from here
<wonderboy> ?
<knapp> I just installed Kubuntu on my laptop, which has a rubber "eraser?" pointer in the keyboard. Mine is broken and causes the mouse to move irratically across the screen. How can I disable this? I disabled all of the wacom and pointers (other than mouse) in the xorg.conf.
<khatahn> hi, i need a program that is able to take multiple screenshots of the current active window with it's decorations included with the press of a button. so it needs to save them somewhere and not overwrite the earlier ones without asking me anything. any suggestions?
<wonderboy> and one more thing
<wonderboy> i think i don't have sound
<Kubunto> khatahn: ksnapshot?
<Kubunto> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<nagyv> Kubunto: http://pastebin.com/837137 pastebins are really slow now :)
<wonderboy> I have a movie and I can't hear and i can't see it
<khatahn> Kubunto: is there a hotkey for ksnapshot? and i don't think it's able to save them somewhere automatically
<khatahn> the screenshost i mean
<Kubunto> khatahn: Printscreen
<khatahn> hmm.. it seems to start a whole new ksnapshot every time, and takes a picture of the whole screen. and it also pops up the ksnapshot window every time, and doesn't save the images automatically
<khatahn> :/
<wonderboy> u know a audio program like winamp for windows?
<ubuntu_> howdy all
<ubuntu_> wonderboy: vuplayer
<knapp> I just installed Kubuntu on my laptop, which has a rubber "eraser?" pointer in the keyboard. Mine is broken and causes the mouse to move irratically across the screen. How can I disable this? I disabled all of the wacom and pointers (other than mouse) in the xorg.conf.
<wonderboy> i vahe radio on that?
<wonderboy> i have radio on that?
<wonderboy> hei
<wonderboy> vuplayer is for linux?
<wonderboy> or for woindows?
<ubuntu_> wonderboy: no
<ubuntu_> wonderboy: windows
<wonderboy> i want one for linux
<ubuntu_> wonderboy: I use AmaroK
<wonderboy> is good?
<ubuntu_> very
<wonderboy> it have internet radio?
<Kubunto> wonderboy: press Alt+Space
<Kubunto> type ama then enter
<wonderboy> for that is katapule
<wonderboy> :)
<ubuntu_> wonderboy: is has radio, yes
<ubuntu_> woah, katapult
<ubuntu_> I've never seen that before
<Kubunto> ubuntu_: Whips the llamaa'a ass :-)
<BluesKaj> streamtuner also has internet radio and it's quite good
<ubuntu_> Kubunto: sure does
<Kubunto> You can use katapult like a calculator
<wonderboy> ar
<Kubunto> very useful
<ubuntu_> I don't have much luck with streamtuner
<Kubunto> 2^14
<BluesKaj> works well if you have a fast connection
<ubuntu_> wow, that worked
<ubuntu_> I have a fast connection
<BluesKaj> then you should have no trouble
<BluesKaj> i have trouble with devede26 ...somehow lost gtk.glade
<nagyv> Kubunto: did you replied me in the past minutes? I was playing with a bluetooth device, and kde suddenly restarted itself.
<Kubunto> nagyv: Nope
<BluesKaj> this the error message when trying to launch devede from the terminal : File "/usr/bin/devede", line 25, in ?  import gtk.glade
<Kubunto> try javacwhen you are in the folder
<nagyv> Kubunto: in which folder?
<Kubunto> the folder with the code
<Kubunto> remotej
<nagyv> I get 100 errors, and it exits
<wonderboy> hei man
<Kubunto> nagyv: ok ask in ##linux or ##java as well
<Kubunto>  I gotta run
<wonderboy> i can here the sounds when i make a plication but I cant here it when a movie or a songis runing
<nagyv> Kubunto: thx :)
<wonderboy> i need a codec
<wonderboy> !!!!
<wonderboy> i think
<HymnToLife> wonderboy, what kind of movie/song ?
<wonderboy> I don' really know
<wonderboy> whait
<winbond> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<metanucleo> hello
<wonderboy> AVI
<BetaCookies> +[Killing X Server] +
<wonderboy> I can't see it and i can't hear it to
<metanucleo> would it hurt a ntfs mounted partition if i chmod 777 it
<metanucleo> for samba/sharing
<wonderboy> what i do now?
<fdoving> metanucleo: mount it with the correct umask, chmodding won't work for ntfs.
<wonderboy> lol
<metanucleo> okay thanks
<fdoving> metanucleo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions for more info.
<wonderboy> why I can't make any folders in the partitions
<wonderboy> hello
<wonderboy> help me
<HymnToLife> !helpme | wonderboy
<ubotu> wonderboy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wonderboy> i can't make a new folder
<HymnToLife> wonderboy, where do you want to make your folder ?
<HymnToLife> and if iot's outside your home, _why_ do you want to make it ?
<wonderboy> on a partition
<HymnToLife> what kind of partition ?
<wonderboy> system:/media/hda*
<wonderboy> ntfs
<HymnToLife> use Windows :)
<wonderboy> i want to use windows and linux
<HymnToLife> NTFS writing in Linux is not 100% safe yet
<wonderboy> i can't?
<HymnToLife> you can try but honestly, I don't think it's a risk worth taking
<wonderboy> Could not make folder /media/hda5/New Folder/New Folder.
<wonderboy> this is what is tell me
<julle> i am having problems installing nvidia drivers is there anyone who knows a solution to that, its the Kernel mismatch
<gtwy> how can i bring up which chipset my wifi card is?
<HymnToLife> julle, nvidia installer or ubuntu packages ?
<gtwy> kubuntu automatically installed it
<HymnToLife> gtwy, lspci
<gtwy> HymnToLife: thanks :)
<julle> i got the error from nvidia installer i guess i've heard that is has something to do with debian and ubuntu
<wonderboy> if I want to copy more movies and sort them what how i do that?
<HymnToLife> julle, headers matching your running kernel installed ?
<julle> HymnToLife:  how do i check that
<HymnToLife> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<HymnToLife> will install them if they aren't already
<BluesKaj> what's the next command  to install a tar file after extracting to a folder ?
<julle> HymnToLife:  linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<BetaCookies> Hey
<julle> HymnToLife: thats the header that i've changed to i dont know what i had before
<HymnToLife> BluesKaj, it depends, you should have a README or INSTALL file in there, just read :)
<BetaCookies> Is there a way to change the default volume? Even when I have it set to mute in KMix, it is *extremely* loud
<julle> HymnToLife: the bottom line comes down to this.. iam trying to install beryl on kubuntu
<julle> is there a simple program that helps installing beryl lite easyubuntu and such ?
<HymnToLife> dunno, I don't use beryl
<Agent_bob> ,!info such > Agent_bob
<julle> okey well  think atleast that the nvidia driver should work
<BetaCookies> !info such
<ubotu> Package such does not exist in any distro I know
<BetaCookies> lol
<BluesKaj> HymnToLife , there's no read me file
<HymnToLife> now you've installed your headers, try running the installer again
<HymnToLife> BluesKaj, what is it you are trying to install ?
<julle> HymnToLife:  i get errors about lib...
<BluesKaj> devede26
<julle> theres somethings missing i guess
<jon_> i have Kubuntu with XGL and Beryl, using KDE, Ihave an nvidia graphics card with the nvidia driver, i tried setting up dual monitors but had lots of problems and i had to reconfigure X, this is back when I used to use X, now I use XGL and i was wondering if i can expect the same problems with dual monitors?
<HymnToLife> what does it tell you exactly ?
<julle> i will running it again and return with more info
<BluesKaj> HymnToLife,  File "/usr/bin/devede", line 25, in ? import gtk.glade
<bLaZeD> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Agent_bob> "back when I used to use X, now I use XGL"    and what is X ?  or did you mean XFree86 or maybe Xorg as opposed to XGL ?
<BluesKaj> HymnToLife, I tried to install gtk.glade but there's none in my repos ...that surprises me\
<jon_> i am a new linux user, whatever can be edited in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<julle> HymnToLife:  i didnt get any errors now though but if would to reboot my comp my screen wouldnt work it would say something like Screen 0 not found, and i only get 800x600 resolution and cant change that
<jon_> that is what i had, i dont know if XGL uses that or if it is an entirely different program
<mortici> so i have the win32 codecs installed
<mortici> video works
<mortici> but i get no audio
<mortici> in xine or kaffiene
* Agent_bob wonders why there is no dualhead factoid... ?
<mortici> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BetaCookies> Hey
<julle> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mentok> hi all
<BetaCookies> I'm having problems, /media/hda5 and /media/sda1 are both in fstab, and they normally work, but right now they are supposedly "empty"
<mentok> quick question...maybe, anyone having trouble with the xserver in edgy on a fresh install
<bLaZeD> hmm for some reason i cant get my dvd to play
<mentok> everytime I boot up I have to reinstall the NVIDIA driver to get the xserver working
<julle> jon_: which nvidia driver do have to use to be able to install beryl?
<jon_> i dont know
<q_> for multimedia try Automatix 2
<metanucleo> can anyone help me with samba
<julle> mentok: i kind of having the same prob
<Agent_bob> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jon_> someone in the irc chat for it told me which tutorial to use
<mentok> julie: every boot?
<julle> well thats just with the new nvidia driver
<julle> "nv" driver works
<mentok> ah, hmm
<compir99> how can i get firefox to "print to pdf" ?
<cox377> has my flash gone out of date?
<cox377> sites are telling me to install
<HymnToLife> julle, could you pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<mentok> problem is I want my 3d acceleration, and probably would be good to install nvidia from the reps, but I prefer not to use apt-get it I can
<julle> HymnToLife:  sure
<metanucleo> can someone pm me so i can ask about samba + ntfs file permissions
<jon_> but as for my problem, does anyone know if dual monitors will work better with beryl and xgl or the same? (or worse?)
<plr> i used gnome in the past but switched to kde (installed the kubuntu meta-package). none of the icon themes in /usr/share/icons work in kde for some reason. it just won't change the theme or even show previews.. if i install custom themes from kde-look.org they work fine.. any ideas?
<BetaCookies> I'm having problems, /media/hda5 and /media/sda1 are both in fstab, and they normally work, but right now they are supposedly "empty"
<julle> HymnToLife: no pastebin sites works well right now
<jon_> if no one has an answer then i guess i will try the irc channel for XGL and beryl and compiz and see if they know
<julle> HymnToLife: http://pastebin.se/4717
<HymnToLife> hmm seems OK to me...
<metanucleo> what permission does a mounted ntfs partition need so samba nobody/nogroup/guest can view it
<julle> HymnToLife: yeah thats the weird part
<julle> do you know how i uninstall the nvidia package?
<julle> though i might do a fresh install again and try
<Agent_bob> julle is your xorg.conf being over written each boot time ?
<icheyne> julle: I installed the nvidia driver through the repos and now have a flickering screen, even after I reset my xorg.conf to "nv"
<julle> Is there anyone who knows how to obtain the login menu screen, i have mistakingly pressed Console login
<mentok> julie:
<icheyne> julle: so I might roll it back too
<julle> Agent_bob: no i dont think so
<mentok> julie: login, then sudo kdm
<julle> icheyne: okey thats too bad
<julle> memtok ok
<julle> what driver minimun do you have to use to be able to use beryl?
<mortici> where can i ad multiverse repo?
<mortici> or what is the link to the multiverse repo?
<Agent_bob> !repos | mortici
<ubotu> mortici: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<julle> is there anyone who knows a simple installguide for beryl?
<mentok> julie: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php?title=Install/Debian
<mentok> julie: thats for debian,
<julle> mentok: thank you
<mentok> julie: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php?title=Main_Page#Installation
<mentok> julie: should be a ubuntu one listed
<Zaire> so Ive installed and configured bind9 ...now how do I use it
<julle> mentok: couldnt find alot of good stuff there =(
<Zaire> fine
<Zaire> !bind9
<ubotu> bind9: Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.3.2-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 292 kB, installed size 724 kB
<julle> Is it possible to use Beryl on the nv driver?
<Zaire> wow that was detailed
<mentok> julie: try the debain one, its a little more detailed
<mentok> julie: probably won't work with nv, it needs 3d accel, and xgl
<Zaire> you need to be running edgy and the beta nvidia driver to use beryl
<jon_> what is the difference between compiz and beryl?
<neo_> Mrs Seabridge?
<Zaire> big one compiz doesn't work right beryl does
<jon_> i used a tutorial for xgl and compiz but i ended up with xgl and beryl
<mortici> WOOOOT
<jon_> oh well, it works
<mortici> kaffeine works now with sound :D
<julle> jon_: where did u find the tutorial?
<Zaire> if you want a tad more efficient help with beryl go to #ubuntu-xgl
<jon_> someone in the ubuntu-xgl channel helped me but someone else told me to use a different tutorial half way through it
<julle> jon_: are u using "nvidia" or "nv" driver?
<jon_> nvidia
<julle> latest ?
<mortici> i love kubuntu :D
<julle> jon_:
<jon_> i do not know
<julle> ok
<jon_> i am a new linux user, i only know what people in these irc chats tell me
<angasule> k3b is failing to even create an image, complaining of an incorrectly encoded filename, but said file does not even exist any more (I have rebooted since I changed the name of the file, but the problem persists)
<Zaire> theres a bunch of diff stuff you have to do to your sources list before you can do anything really
<julle> i am trying to install latest and i only end up with 800x600 screen resolution
<jon_> you know more then i do about linux
<jon_> all i know is sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver.xorg or something like that if i mess up X
<jon_> i dont even remember it exactly, lol
<neo_> lol
<maverik> hello
<Agent_bob> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<neo_> woud that help me sort out my video drivers for an SiS somthing?
<gtwy> which config file stores my mac address
<Zaire> so anyone on today that knows how to use bind9?
<maverik> alguien que hable espaol que me hable por privado plisss
<slinky_> Hello folks, what is the easiest way to make a full system backup to DVD/RW?
<jenda> There is a quiz in #ubuntu-trivia starting in a few minutes! The lucky winner will be getting a free Ubuntu Poster!!!
<jenda> (Seveas-Certified SPAM message, automanually generated by jenda)
<jenda> 
<koli> hello
<koli> i use a dual boot with kubuntu and win xp professional
<koli> how do i make an os to be default in the boot sequence in kubuntu
<cathal> the backbutton no longer works when browsing with firefox/konquerer to go back to the previous page.
<slinky_> koli: I am not 100% sure, but when you boot, click on button to select what type of session to use and set it as your default
<koli> how do i set it that;s the question
<slinky_> koli: on the login screen
<helge> Is it correct that there are several different different drivers for the ATI graphic cards?
<koli> ouu not in the log in session but in boot
<koli> like grub boot
<slinky_> koli: I boot from gnome to kde and it asks if i want to make it the default if i change it
<koli> that's a different thing
<koli> it is a session of linux
<jon_> i know what you mean but i dont know how, lol
<slinky_> koli: ok, sorry, i'm new to this too
<koli> :D no probl mate
<slinky_> Does anyone know what is the easiest way to make a full backup to my DVD/RW
<jon_> what is the equivalent to this but to restore xgl? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<loudawg> koli, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and at the top there's a like that says "default 0" or something.  Change it to 1,2, etc depending on what position the one you want to boot is in the list
<jon_> what would be its equivalent if xgl gets messed up from trying my dual monitors again?
<koli> ok thanks a lot loudwag
<dr0fnax> just wondering, has Kopete history function?
<mortici> is there anway put a delay for an app to start be it xsessions, or the script it self
<slinky_> dr0fnax: yes loon in configure
<Chris7mas> hi all
<Chris7mas> is there a tool to convert avi files to ogg?
<jon_> i am assuming no one knows because no one answered in any of the channels i asked this in
<gtwy> what is the page that explains how to add the extra repositories ? i know its on the bot
<dr0fnax> slinky_ thanks, found it in plugins menu
<gtwy> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Chris7mas> i couldn't find one in the repos either
<loudawg> I've found a ton of useful information on www.ubuntuguide.org
<loudawg> including stuff on repositories
<gtwy> im okay now i just need to figure out how to modify my MAC address
<slinky_> Hello, does anyone know where I can find documentation on Keep Backup System?
<Agent_bob> slinky_ does it not have online documentation ?
<slinky_> Agent_bob: no, not on my system anyways
<Agent_bob> and no "man keep" either ?
<slinky_> Agent_bob: can I use Keep to do a full system backup to my DVD/RW?
<slinky_> Agent_bob:oops, forgot about man
<Agent_bob> slinky_ idk  but kde apps are usually documented fairly well
<slinky_> Agent_bob: I have the man for keep, thanks
<hedi> salut
<Zaire> is there any decent guides with real explanations of how to setup postfix  also on how to use bind9
<HymnToLife> Zaire, see the HOWTOs section on the forums
<HymnToLife> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Zaire> well cause Im used to using surgemail and since its so expensive I can only afford the trial which doesn't do much good
#kubuntu 2006-12-02
<Zaire> is there an easier to setup e-mail server thats also got a gui or web interface?
<Zaire> also as secure as postfix
<Zaire> ??
<flaccid> not that i know of Zaire
<Zaire> great :S
<flaccid> why don't you just learn postfix?
<Zaire> cause at the moment I really don't have the patients
<NiklasofVienna> hello everyone
<NiklasofVienna> hello everyone /me is here
* NiklasofVienna is here
<steph> anyone knows asterisk software ?
<Zaire> I might have the patients but Ive been having issues with my websites functionality and it has me at my wits end
<flaccid> ur a doctor :[
<flaccid> well if there is anything i can help with
<mnoir> steph: prolly the guys in #asterisk do
<steph> asterisk is pbx server
<Zaire> so how the hell does bind9 work anyway...I got it installed and configured but thats as far as I could get
<Agent_bob> Zaire bind9 help in this channel seem to be, how you say? non-existant.    maybe try ##linux
<Zaire> alot of help seems to be non-existant in here -_-
<Zaire> if anyone is interested in computer case modding though should check out my site ...I need more ppl lol http://www.bcmodding.com
<flaccid> there is a bind channel
<flaccid> but your question has an answer as long as the bind manual...
<flaccid> bind is a dns server
<Zaire> I don't read manuals...they generally confuse me more cause they never get straight to the point
<flaccid> you won't to know it works, can you be specific?
<Bubba_Gump> true
<Bubba_Gump> but you learn so much more :D
<flaccid> well you aint going to get anywhere if you refuse to read documentation
<Zaire> not really since it confuses me
<flaccid> then its a lack of intelligience
<flaccid> to learn this stuff, you need to read
<Zaire> no thats crappy manuals
<julle> is ther anyone with resolution problems?
<Bubba_Gump> get a good manual :)
<flaccid> well the manual for bind is certainly not crappy..
<julle> i can only get 800x600 but my xorg.conf is correct
<flaccid> start learning dns: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_name_system
<Zaire> and if not getting anywhere that way were true I wouldn't be using linux at all....ive never read a single manual for linux its all on my own
<flaccid> that directly relates to your level of ability ...
<rance> hey I've got a strange problem with sound on a new kubuntu install, the sound card is detected and the device is loaded, alsamixer LOOKS ok, but no sound, what am I missing
<Bubba_Gump> true, to drive a car, you need only instruction
<Bubba_Gump> to build one, you need manauls
<Bubba_Gump> start reading
<flaccid> exactly...
<flaccid> "anyone can drive a car"
<flaccid> and don't expect to be spoonfed as a substitue for reading!
<mordof> hmm
<Bubba_Gump> rance: what type of sounds are you missing?
<rance> all of them, its like there is no volume, but all the knobs are turned up I can find
<RoKFiT> does kubuntu have an auto updater?
<rance> but there is something wrong, KsCD has the volume at 40% and its locked so that it can not be changed
<flaccid> ur not missing sounds, ur not hearing them?
<flaccid> RoKFiT: yes adept
<rance> yes, as far as I can tell somehow I have no volume
<RoKFiT> do i have to compile kubuntu?
<RoKFiT> does kubuntu need to be compiled?
<flaccid> !multimedia > rance
<rance> and yes I double checked all the cords to make sure they were in the right places
<Zaire> where the hell do you get off talking to me like that to btw
<flaccid> RoKFiT: no
<RoKFiT> is kde4 the current version?
<Bubba_Gump> Zaire: we don't, we only help
<flaccid> who are you talking to Zaire?
<Zaire> not from what I can tell
<rance> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Bubba_Gump> Zaire: and, speaking from experience, direticing to manuals, is a from of help
<Zaire> I don't have the time nor the patients to be screwing around with a manual right now
<RoKFiT> is kde4 the current version?
<flaccid> Zaire: were you expecting a magic trick to solve your problem?
<RoKFiT> for kbuntu?
<flaccid> RoKFiT: the current version of what?
<flaccid> no
<Zaire> obviously not but then I guess you can't stop trying to make this really personal with me
<Agent_bob> Zaire we know..    and we don't have the time or patients to mess with anyone that wont read the manuals
<RoKFiT> kde
<flaccid> kubuntu uses 3.5x iirc
<flaccid> Zaire: i have nothing personal against you br0
<RoKFiT> does kubuntu have any desktop effects?
<flaccid> besides not reading manuals :)
<flaccid> RoKFiT: yes, lots
<flaccid> RoKFiT: it has lots if you install xgl
<RoKFiT> awesome
<RoKFiT> compiz, beryl, others?
<Agent_bob> Zaire you can get as angry as you want.  fact is. when people like you "who wont try to learn how, only ask some one eles to do it for them"  asks people like... well flaccid for example, for the answers you wont even try to find; it kinda pisses us off too.
<flaccid> not sure, i'm sure more is possible, RoKFiT
<RoKFiT> is kubuntu, kubuntu edgy, is that the version i want?
<flaccid> agreed bob. we've all done our time (reading). everyone has to do it
<Agent_bob> ah  didn't see him leave....
<flaccid> RoKFiT: use edgy
<RoKFiT> okay
<RoKFiT> thanks
<RoKFiT> brb
<flaccid> yes thats the one RoKFiT, then follow the xgl guide for edgy
<flaccid> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<flaccid> ^^^ should be edgy specific instructions
<Chemist> hi
<flaccid> time for another coffee
<flaccid> heya
<flaccid> installing updates on dialup is v fun
<bradley747> qualcuno parla italiano??
<flaccid> !italia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about italia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !italy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about italy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<RoKFiT> i dont have a dvd burner, so which iso's will i need for 64bit?
<RoKFiT> just the one?
<RoKFiT> desktop-amd64.iso?
<Agent_bob> if you want the 64bit version use the 64bit install iso
<Agent_bob> 32bit will work
<RoKFiT> but there is a desktop and alternate
<Agent_bob> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<RoKFiT> kool!
<ranmaru> ciao
<Agent_bob> !it | ranmaru
<ubotu> ranmaru: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Agent_bob> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<julle> with IM messenger is the most similar to msn messenger? aMSN or Gaim?
<angasule> julle: amsn is almost the same than msn messenger
<julle> angasule: ok thx
<RoKFiT> why do i want edgy and not dapper drake
<flaccid> julle: i like kopete IM
<flaccid> RoKFiT: updated packages for xgl stuff
<RoKFiT> dapper doesn't have that?
<flaccid> xgl better in edgy as they fixed some stuff up
<RoKFiT> are they going to fix it up for dapper?
<flaccid> it has it, but its not as stable as edgy for compiz etc.
<flaccid> i don't think so. edgy was made for a reason and this is one of them
<RoKFiT> dapper seems more popular according to the forums, is it?
<mohammed> in system settings , monitor & display control modules doesn't load ! what to do to fix the situation ?
<flaccid> its been out longer so thats probably why its more popular
<RoKFiT> oh edgy is just the new version?
<Jucato> mohammed: try this command: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-guidance"
<RoKFiT> what is the difference in the two?
<Aondo> RoKFiT  yes it is the new version
<mohammed> ok
<Aondo> with updated packages, kernel and alot of stuff
<RoKFiT> i just don't want to lose anything i might not get
<Aondo> how can you lose it if you dont have it yet? :)
<ubuntu_> can i mount the hd after i startup from the cd pls?
<RoKFiT> i mean i dont want to install edgy and find out that dapper is what i wanted
<Aondo> you probly want edgy
<mohammed> should i close the session now ?
<Jucato> mohammed: you don't need to restart anything except system settings
<RoKFiT> what is the channel edubuntu intended for?
<flaccid> RoKFiT: you want edgy!
<flaccid> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<RoKFiT> oh
<ubuntu_> i installed ati drivers and messed up my bootup.. can i mount the hd to undo the changes to my xorg file having started up from the cd?
<mohammed> sorry , but it didn't work
<flaccid> ubuntu_: yes
<flaccid> ubuntu_: or do it from shell by booting into single user mode
<ubuntu_> how pls? regular mount syntax only gives me an empty mount point.. or maybe i just can't remember the right device for my root partition..
<justin1278> hello
<Jucato> mohammed: sorry, I don't know anything else
<justin1278> Can anyone help me, I would like to know how I can change the look of my taskbar
<flaccid> ubuntu_: start with sudo fdisk -l to look
<mohammed> never mind , I'll keep track on it . thanks :)
<flaccid> !mount > ubuntu_
<noiesmo> justin1278, in kde
<justin1278> noiesmo, yes
<noiesmo> justin1278, right click and go configure panel
<noiesmo> taskbar that is
<justin1278> ok
<justin1278> also i have seen people make their taskbar look similar to the Vista taskbar
<justin1278> how can I do that?
<ubuntu_> flaccid, ty.  i did have the wrong device. lemme try with the correct one
<justin1278> Anyone know how I can make my taskbar look similar to Vista?
<noiesmo> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=35445 justin1278
<RoKFiT> how does kubuntu install packages?
<Jucato> apt-get, aptitude, Adept, etc
<justin1278> noiesmo, how do I use it?
<RoKFiT> adept is gui?
<Pupeno> any recommendation of a program to easily rip DVDs into theora files ?
<Pupeno> ogg theoras.
<flaccid> adept is a gui yes
<noiesmo> justin1278, that was a quik google search go to www.kde-look.org
<helge> I have to run "check.sh" in terminal, How do I do it? Whats the magic word?
<flaccid> helge: chmod +x /path/to/check.sh && /path/to/check.sh
<flaccid> replace /path/to with the absolute path of check.sh
<helge> Thanks alot!
<flaccid> np
<Agent_bob> RoKFiT dpkg is  the debian package manager.  apt aptitude adept synaptic and dselect are all frontends to dpkg    (ubuntu is based on debian)
<flaccid> the first one is just chaning it to executable. it may already be executable
<Agent_bob> flaccid or ./path with a relitive path ?
<flaccid> sure
<flaccid> relative to pwd
<Agent_bob> jes
<Jucato> Adept is a frontend to Apt which is a front end to dpkg which is the Debian package manager, which is....
<Agent_bob> Jucato does adept call apt-get ?
<Jucato> Agent_bob: yep
<Jucato> iirc
<Agent_bob> hmmmmm
<Chemist> list
<Agent_bob> /
<soulrider> has anyone seen TK around ?
<soulrider> !seen tk
<ubotu> tk is on IRC right now!
<soulrider> =/
<soulrider> he aint showing up on my list mr bot
<Jucato> soulrider: maybe he's on another channel. do a /whois
<Jucato> ok he's not on any channel lol
<soulrider> yeah
<soulrider> stupid bot
<Jucato> well, the bot said "on IRC", not "in #channel" :P
<Jucato> so, technically, he's correct
<Jucato> s/he's/it's
<Agent_bob>  /whois is not a bot call it's an irc client command
<Flosoft> hey
<Hawkwind> soulrider: You were looking for me yesterday ?
<Flosoft> all my IAX clients crash when they try to access the audio device
<Flosoft> I figured out it has something to do with iaxcomm
<Flosoft> any solution for this?
<ubuntu_> ok so i was pretty sure that ati drivers backed up my xorg.conf but it turns out that it didn't... comptuer won't boot up from hd anymore.. how prog do i use to set up my xorg.conf again without reinstalling everything pls?
<larson99> linux rocks
<ubuntu_> s/how/what
<helge> Silly me I have tried quite a few times now, but I cant make, I try to run the script(?) called check.sh and it is placed here: /home/helge/Desktop/Ny katalog   ...HELP!
<pointwood> any ubuntu members here?
<flaccid> ubuntu_: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<ubuntu_> i'm sure it will once it's working.  when it's not working, it's not too rockin
<flaccid> ubuntu_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<flaccid> i thinkt hats it
<flaccid> chmod +x "/home/helge/Desktop/Ny katalog/check.sh" && "/home/helge/Desktop/Ny katalog/check.sh"
<flaccid> ^^ helge
<william> is there an mplayer plugin for firefox under kubuntu?
<helge> Thanks, I copy these and save them so that I can learn!
<helge> There is an " in the end is that supposed to be there?
<Agent_bob> "<ubuntu_> ok so i was pretty sure that ati drivers backed up my xorg.conf but it turns out that it didn't... comptuer won't boot up from hd anymore.."   <---  i wish someone would explain to me how xorg.conf and the computer booting form the hd are even remotely related...
<flaccid> yeah helge
<helge> OK!
<ubuntu_> flaccid: xorg serer not installed but there is an "xorg". still though, the xorg.conf has the ati stuff.. can't recall if it said ati stuff in there before i installed the ati drivers though
<tuna> Hello
<tuna> I need help with Adept
<tuna> ...again...
<Agent_bob> flaccid it backwards  xserver-xorg
<flaccid> ah yeah
<soulrider> oh damn
<tuna> For some reason, whenever I try to dowload packages, I get this error message:
<soulrider> i got disconnected like 5 mins ago
<tuna> http://supertunaman.com/adept_not_working.PNG
<ubuntu_> agent_bob: after installing the ati proprietary drivers the machine hangs at startup when kde is supposed to start.  i'm assuming something's not happy within xorg? or something.
<Agent_bob> soulrider see Hawkwind
<helge> Flaccid:
<helge> Path to current working directory contains critical characters
<helge> like an asterisk, backslash, quotes or spaces. Since some system
<helge> tools will not cope with such characters this script will abort now.
<helge> I guess it wasnt to be.
<helge> I guess it wasnt meant to be.
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ that's X not starting   has nothing to do with the system booting up.
<tuna> oops
<tuna> wrong link
<tuna> here it is: http://supertunaman.com/adept_not_working
<tuna> Can somebody help?
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ i was making the point that the system boots up when it loads the kernel and mounts the root partition.  every thing after that is a process not part of the boot-up.
<ubuntu_> agent_bob: but no key combos work. it seems to freeze up on the blue background "kubuntu" screen, right before login screen
<william> whats the plugin to watch video through firefox?
<flaccid> tuna: run this from konsole: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<flaccid> tuna: if there is an error, pastebin it
<ubuntu_> agent_bob: ok, point taken.  but it's still not playing nice.
<helge> Flaccid: It worked when I renamed the folder to just "ny" Thanks!
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ so boot into failsafe,recovery,single-user mode and reconfigure your xserver
<noiesmo> william, mozilla-mplayer - MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla
<ubuntu_> i have an ati x1950pro. xorg asks what x server driver... vesa?
<noiesmo> william, its in multiverse repos
<Jucato> flaccid: is tuna trying to upgrade?
<ubuntu_> agent_bob, am trying right now. i just mounted the hd after live cd startup
<caf_> ah, hello
<Agent_bob> isn't there a generic ati driver.
<flaccid> Jucato: don't know. but this will find the problem
<caf_> thank you guys for this OS
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ and you chrooted into the mounted partition so you could configure X ?
<Jucato> flaccid: won't dpkg --configure -a or apt-get -f install do as well?
<Jucato> just wondering really
<flaccid> wouldn't mind seeing the actual problem first before using -f
<Jucato> ah
<william> says its already installed
<Agent_bob> flaccid -f == fix missing
<william> mozilla-mplayer
<tuna> -quote- [17:49]  <flaccid> tuna: run this from konsole: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -/quote-
<flaccid> yeah we dont know the problem yet
<tuna> Sorry, was away
<Jucato> Actually -f == fix broken
<helge> Why do this happen? I tried to put sudo in first as well to no avail:
<helge> You are either not running this script from the console
<helge> or simply do not have console ownership.  Requirement failed.
<helge> Unable to determine XFree86 Version. Stopping now.
<helge> What Xfreeversion am I running? I am in edgy
<flaccid> helge: i have no idea what you are running
<Agent_bob> flaccid apt-get install -f  is never a bad idea
<flaccid> kubuntu does not use xfree86, it uses xorg
<helge> Ok, so no use in this then
<flaccid> bob, i just like to know the problem before it gets fixed :)
<helge> Flaccid: But thanks
<Agent_bob> kubuntu does not (by default) use xfree86, but XFree86 can be installed on *buntu.
<flaccid> np
<larson99> why would anyone chose xFree86 over xorg?
<helge> Well the thing is that I would try to check out a better driver to my video card from ATI, I dont think the driver I have now is any good
<flaccid> !ati > helge
<caf_> xorg is fast
<Agent_bob> flaccid that command you posted wont tell you what the problem is.   it will in fact do reletivly the same thing.
<caf_> I can tell you that, I'm on a 300 MHz using a mach64
<flaccid> lets see bob
<ubuntu_> agent_bob, i'm going to restart from hd to see if it worked. ty for the help. hopefully brb.
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ wait
<ubuntu_> ok
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ one Q    did you use a "chroot" command ?
<ubuntu_> i uninstalled the ati drivers via adept too
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ chroot ?
<danny500> is there a program for Linux were I can take MP3 files and convert them into a format that a normal cd player without mp3 capabilities can read.
<caf_> it's you_!
<lexi_> hi @all. need some help. just upgraded initramfs-tools against edgy-proposed. kernel does not want to boot any longer after that.  complains modprobe can?t open shared object file  libc.so.6. anyone with that problem ?
<Jucato> danny500: burn the MP3's as an audio cd in K3b
<Jucato> danny500: you need libk3b2-mp3 to do that
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ why i'm asking is if you didn't reconfigure that in a chroot env   then you reconfigured the xorg.conf that the live cd was using.    in that case if you didn't copy that from /etc/X11  to  /mountpoint/etc/X11   you have changed nothing.
<ubuntu_> agant_bob: no i wasn't able to write to hd but i was gonna cross fingers and hope that just uninstalling ati drivers would do the trick <blushes a bit>
<tuna> Ok, i just ran the code I was told to
<danny500> so It'll do the conversion automatically?
<tuna> I got this error:
<Jucato> danny500: yep
<danny500> ok thanx
<tuna> Setting up k3d (0.5.12.0-1ubuntu2) ...
<tuna> Traceback (most recent call last):
<tuna>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 1348, in ?
<tuna>     main()
<tuna>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 1342, in main
<tuna>     rv = action.run(global_options)
<tuna>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 865, in run
<Jucato> !pastebin | tuna
<ubotu> tuna: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tuna>     pkg.read_version_info()
<tuna>   File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 535, in read_version_info
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_  ok   well if it doesn't work.    try booting to runlevel 1 and doing the reconfig from there.  then just issue an    init 2       much simpler.
<ubuntu_> agent_bob: good thing you know what's going on here. lemme get a pen :)
<tuna>     raise PyCentralError, "package has no field Python-Version"
<tuna> __main__.PyCentralError: package has no field Python-Version
<tuna> dpkg: error processing k3d (--configure):
<tuna>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Jucato> tuna stop
<tuna> Setting up gnupg (1.4.3-2ubuntu3.1) ...
<tuna> Setting up katapult (0.3.1.4-0ubuntu2~edgy1) ...
<tuna> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tuna>  k3d
<tuna> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tuna> tuna@tuna-laptop:~$
<tuna> Oops...
<tuna> I'm sorry, everyone
<tuna> I'm an idiot. :(
<ubuntu_> boting to runlevel 1 = single user mode?
<ubuntu_> *booting
<Agent_bob> yes
<ubuntu_> ok
<tuna> So now that that's behind us, what do I do now?
<tuna> *is still embarrased*
<ubuntu_> how about that use of adept to uninstall the ati package.. did that work on my hd or the live partition probably?
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ most likely on the then running live CD
<flaccid> !find single user
<ubotu> Found: k6fftwgel-dev, k6fftwgel2, k7fftwgel-dev, k7fftwgel2, libapache-singleton-perl (and 3 others)
<helge> I know for a fact that I have an Sapphire Radeon 9250, but Edgy says that I have ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C61 Radeon Mobility 9200 , Should I care or what?
<flaccid> dang
<Agent_bob> which is full of sound and fury signifing nothing.
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tuna> g2g
<loxs> Hey anyone here manage to get ubuntu working with AD?
<tuna> goodbye, everyone
<winbond> whats the command to see what distros ati driver supports?
<loxs> keep getting this error kinit(v5): Cannot resolve network address for KDC in requested realm while getting initial credentials
<delight> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<delight> !beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.9-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 804 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<ubuntu_> ok off ty try to reconfigure in rl 1. ty again. brb to let you know either way.
<delight> does someone know how to disable beagle from autostart in kubuntu ?
<ubuntu_> very kind of you
<Agent_bob> ubuntu_ ffr,  you can use  chroot  on the live CD to do work on the installed system
<Agent_bob> but how need a cd when you have a bootable *nix
<Agent_bob> delight i can tell you the most likely place to look.   things that start at boot time start from /etc/rc#.d/*   and things that start from kde's startup dir are in ~/.kde/autostart/   or something like that.   other things that kde autostarts are global /etc/kde*   or /usr/share/kde*
<delight> Agent_bob thnx ... I'll give it a shot
<delight> Agent_bob /etc/xdg/autostart/beagled.desktop i guess maybe thats the placee
<Agent_bob> !xdg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> you using xdg ?
<Jucato> xdg - Freedesktop.org spec for menus, afaik
<Agent_bob> but if so then yes probably
<Agent_bob> menu-xdg - freedesktop.org menu compliant window manager scripts
<guiden> is there a page, that I provide some sort of translation funktions of other pages in a different language, I don't want to read hard tutorials in english when I'm drunk and stuff
<Admiral_Chicago> guiden: rosetta maybe
<caf_> heh, english is hard to read when drunk for english people
<caf_> :)
<flaccid> wondering about a way to install a server install of ubuntu from say livecd image within a vm
<nickv111> I just posted this to #ubuntu,  but no response, so here goes.
<nickv111> When I boot into the install CD, my sound card is recognized as an HDA ATI SB, and all of the mixers recognize it as so. However, when I boot into my recently-installed system, the sound card is recognized as a Realtek ACL883. Weirdest of all, when I do cat /proc/asound/cards, it returns "HDA ATI SB" correctly when in my install, which is correct. I really just wish my sound card were recognized right.
<caf_> hey, you should see what kubuntu does to my AWE64.
<winbond> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickv111> It's an ATI sound card
<caf_> an ATI sound card?!
<nickv111> Yes, an ATI sound card.
<caf_> wow I never knew that existed
<nickv111> It's a chipset.
<nickv111> Laptop.
<caf_> Oooh.
<nickv111> Grr. I just reinstalled to fix this problem, it worked for a while, and then stopped
<nickv111> I just want it to not recognize it as a Realtek ACL883, and instead recognize it /properly/ as an HDA ATI SD
<nickv111> Erm, SB
<nickv111> They use the same driver, I think.
<nickv111> snd_hda_intel
<nickv111> And, like I said, catting /proc/asound/cards returns the right card
<nickv111> I just don't know why this happens.
<guiden> Admiral_Chicago ok
<caf_> heh, I have to probe my card everytime I boot.
<caf_> I don't know how to have kubuntu do it automatically.
<nickv111> How do you probe your card?
<nickv111> alsaconf?
<caf_> modprobe
<nickv111> Ah
<nickv111> Check out /etc/modules
<nickv111> Just add your modules to that
<caf_> I have to sudo modprobe snd_sbawe every day
<winbond> what do i need to install before installing fglrx?
<winbond> in 6.10
<ubuntu> How does one use sudo commands from within KDE. meaning not going to shell
<nickv111> caf_: echo "snd_sbawe" >> /etc/modules
<robotgeek> !ati > winbond
<robotgeek> ubotu: kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<robotgeek> ubuntu: kdesu
<winbond> robotgeek:TY i read that , its pretty bad guide
<ubuntu> so is kdesu a utility?
<nickv111> winbond: I disagree. I read it, and it's a very comprehensive and good guide. What about it do you not understand?
<ubuntu> where in menu can I find it?
<nickv111> ubuntu: It's not in the menu. Go Run->kdesu command
<JohnFlux> ubuntu: what programs do you want to run?
<winbond> nickv111: i understand everything , it just doesnt work after the installation
<robotgeek> ubuntu: hmm, you usually type kdesu konqueror or something similiar at (alt + f2) menu
<JohnFlux> ubuntu: as root
<ubuntu> ah
<ubuntu> ok
<JohnFlux> if you use alt+f2  you can always use the "run as user"  gui
<JohnFlux> under Options>>>
<ubuntu> I can't seem to use run
<ubuntu> I am running Kubuntu live cd
<ubuntu> edgy
<robotgeek> ubuntu: okay, the password is ubuntu, i think
<ubuntu> when I click "run command"
<ubuntu> nothing happens
<JohnFlux> press  alt+f2
<ubuntu> again
<ubuntu> nothing happens
<JohnFlux> hmm
<JohnFlux> that's screwed up
<JohnFlux> ubuntu: what are you trying to run as root anyway?
<ubuntu> should alt+f2 open the run command menu?
<JohnFlux> yes
<ubuntu> I am trying to run konquerer I guess to copy a flash plugin to mozilla directory
<ubuntu> also, I am having weird issues when I try to shut down the computer (when running live kubuntu
<ubuntu> it never shuts down but hangs
<ubuntu> :(
<JohnFlux> hmmm
<cmweb> ubuntu you should be in ubuntu
<cmweb> i mewan #ubuntu
<ubuntu> I was running mandriva one 2007 before this
<ubuntu> and it worked flawlessly out of the box
<ubuntu> is kubuntu less stable?
<JohnFlux> ubuntu: yeah I don't know what's going on
<JohnFlux> ubuntu: it's strage
<JohnFlux> strange
<newToKubuntu> ok
<newToKubuntu> One more question
<winbond> what repo do i need to install the restricted modules?
<newToKubuntu> how can I get beryl and xgl packages?
<robotgeek> winbond: restricted
<newToKubuntu> and is it xgl or aiglx that I should go with?
<newToKubuntu> I always thought xgl was better performance but many distros suggest using aiglx
<Murrlin> evening all
<winbond> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<apokryphos> I get significantly begger perfomance with Xgl rather than aiglx or nvidia drivers
<apokryphos> perhaps that'll change though; a lot of people think aiglx is *the* future
<newToKubuntu> u mean with nvidia drivers?
<winbond> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<newToKubuntu> ok
<newToKubuntu> so if I add the repositories to beryl and do a fetch
<newToKubuntu> it should update my local list
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<newToKubuntu> and if I do a search for beryl. it should show it
<newToKubuntu> right?
<qbit> yup
<newToKubuntu> sweet
<newToKubuntu> thats nice
<newToKubuntu> I should give it a try
<newToKubuntu> thanks for all the help
<qbit> I tried it but couldn't get it to work
<Admiral_Chicago> newToKubuntu: i think beryl servers are still dwon
<qbit> video card only has 128 megs ram though, and I suspect that is why
<caf_> damnit, I can't play lego island on WINE yet :(
<Launchpad> evening guys
<caf_> maybe it's my card
<Launchpad> i found a server edition on my kubuntu cd// weeee
<caf_> I remember DX5 had MMX emulation of D3d
<caf_> but wine doesn't have that
<Launchpad> but im going to buy that offical ubuntu book from barnes and noble
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> can anyone help me install my video drivers?
<winbond> what video card?
<ubuntu> nvidia 7600 gs
<caf_> Wine has come a long way though.
<winbond> ubuntu: did you read the guide?
<caf_> I remember when it couldn't run a thing, now it can play Doom!
<ubuntu> no
<winbond> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu> can i set ubuntu to auto-login root?
<winbond> ubuntu: not a good idea
<mrg> agent: i found the backup of the original xorg.conf, swapped that in and presto. thnx again.
<ds_> I need help...How do I mount my CD drive...It says it has a mount point (optical disc), but df in console didn't show it
<mrg> <-- ubuntu_ or whatever it is the live cd names the default user
<ubuntu> how do i get updates?
<winbond> in which repo is the "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17.10-generic"
<Agent_bob> ubuntu "can i"  is a question of your ability.   'is it possable to setup linux to automaticaly login root'  short answer 'yes'  long answer however would include reasons that it's generally discurraged as well as some of the defaults that would have to change.
<winbond> ubuntu: you will have a icon come up y the clock that will say there are new updates
<ubuntu> Agent_bob: can you inform me as to how to go about doing this?
<winbond> ubuntu: just click it, anter password and fetch updates ,
<Agent_bob> <ubuntu> how do i get updates? <-- you enable the repositories and refresh the database  the automatic updateder should take care of the rest...
<Agent_bob> ubuntu i can.
<mhasan> hi
<Agent_bob> ubuntu do you want console auto-root login or gui auto-root login ?
<ubuntu> gui
<mhasan> when I try to run any command as root from kubuntu, it gives me "conversation with su failed" error
<mhasan> does anyone have any ideas why?
<robotgeek> mhasan: using sudo?
<mhasan> from run
<mhasan> in kde
<mhasan> i use kdesu whatever
<mhasan> it asks me for password
<mhasan> when I give it root password
<mhasan> it says conversation with su failed
<mhasan> and exits
<robotgeek> mhasan: what do you mean root password?
<robotgeek> mhasan: did you enabled root account?
<Agent_bob> ubuntu there is a gui way.  look in the menu      or alternatively.  you can edit /etc/kdm/<something>  and enable root login then set root as the default autologin
<mhasan> yes
<robotgeek> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<robotgeek> mhasan: enabling root breaks gui apps, read that link on how to fix
<ubuntu> thank you
<ubuntu> brb
<fildo> root sudo, thats dirty
<mhasan> oh
<mhasan> ok
<mhasan> didn't know that
<mhasan> :(
<robotgeek> mhasan: it can be fixed, so not an issue
<mhasan> this link???  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<robotgeek> mhasan: yes
<robotgeek> mhasan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#head-a76e0b38808fca380fa209babb080d60ffe0ec8e
<monica> i have the realtek alc850 sound card, and to get xmms to play sound, i have to direct it to "hw:0,2" for it to play ... is there a way to make this device the default?  it's really annoying not having sound in other apps that can't choose the output device
<nicola> Hi guys
<robotgeek> monica: why not use amarok :)
<nicola> I have a problem with gpg and kubuntu.org repo
<nicola> any way to fix it ?
<robotgeek> nicola: what is the issue?
<nicola> let me create a pastebin
<RoKFiT> hello on shutdown the computer keeps getting stuck on the press enter screen
<monica> robotgeek: will that solve all of my problems with plugins in browsers, etc?
<robotgeek> monica: i'm not too good with sound, so i dont know. sorry
<RoKFiT> anyone?
<nicola> I need the url of the GPG key for kubuntu.org repo but I can't find it
<robotgeek> nicola: hmm, maybe ridell's key  wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<nicola> I'll try, thanks
<monica> can anyone help?  i'm stuck with trying to get spdif out working on my alc850 sound card
<RoKFiT> hello, kubuntu is stuck on the remove disk press enter screen, what should i do?
<robotgeek> monica: hmm, i was googling to see if that card works on the motherboard i was planning to buy, i did come across some site with instructions
<robotgeek> RoKFiT: i guess your only option right now is to "Power off" and post the kernel log
<monica> robotgeek: it's integrated with my neo2 platinum mobo
<arathald> I'm having trouble getting the ATI drivers (V5200) working in Kubuntu -- I tried everything (the guides, wikis and just about everything I could think of) and it still insists on using the Mesa driver -- can anyone help me please?
<robotgeek> monica: yes, the socket 939 motherboard, i guess
<RoKFiT> what is the default password for root
<caf_> I think it's the password you entered on installation isn't it?
<RoKFiT> i didn't enter one
<robotgeek> !sudo > RoKFiT
<robotgeek> RoKFiT: is this a live cd?
<RoKFiT> yes
<robotgeek> RoKFiT: ubuntu
<Agent_bob> RoKFiT there isnt one
<RoKFiT> so it's ubuntu, or there isn't one
<robotgeek> damn, they must have changed it
<robotgeek> RoKFiT: i am not sure, it was ubuntu before. try the blank one first
<Agent_bob> there isn't a root passwd on the live CD per default
<RoKFiT> i tried blank, no go
<Agent_bob> RoKFiT sudo -i
<arathald> RokFiT: there's no root password by default -- the root account is disabled. use sudo (look it up if you don't understand)
<naught101> is there any way to edit a pdf on kubuntu? i want to extract an image with text over
<monica> can anyone help?  i'm stuck with trying to get spdif out working on my alc850 sound card
<RoKFiT> okay
<robotgeek> naught101: you can use kpdf to 'cut' the image
<winbond> in which repo is the "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17.10-generic"
<nicola> thanks robotgeek , it worked
<robotgeek> nicola: cool
<nicola> you should put it in evidence in the sitw
<nicola> ehm site
<naught101> kpdf looks really crap though, no anti-aliasing
<robotgeek> nicola: where, again?
<Agent_bob> !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17.10-generic
<ubotu> Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17.10-generic does not exist in any distro I know
<ubuntu> anyone know why the dumb installer is telling me "no root file system" when i have it selected in the mountpoint selections AS /
<robotgeek> naught101: hmm, i think it is in options. it renders stuff very nicely
<nicola> the error was
<nicola> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org edgy Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perch la chiave pubblica non  disponibile: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<nicola> so I went to kubuntu.org but I coudn't find any info abot
<nicola> (it's italian)
<robotgeek> nicola: this was just after fresh install?
<nicola> no
<t3hwiz0rd> the edgy installer keeps telling me "No root file system" in the installer, even though I've pointed it AT a 30 gb partition on hdd with / as the mount
<winbond>  !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17.10
<ubotu> Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17.10 does not exist in any distro I know
<winbond>  !info linux-restricted-modules
<ubotu> Package linux-restricted-modules does not exist in any distro I know
<winbond> wtf
<caf_> why is wine out of the repositories in kubuntu?
<robotgeek> winbond: just install that directly
<caf_> also a lot of games are out too.
<caf_> like frozen bubble. what's up with dat?
<winbond> robotgeek: how do i do that?
<RoKFiT> where do i configure autologin?
<robotgeek> winbond: linux-restricted-modules-common
<robotgeek> RoKFiT: in kde, if you go to settings -> login manager
<t3hwiz0rd> robotgeek: helppp lol
<Agent_bob> t3hwiz0rd is it a ntfs files system  or is it not set to format it ?
<RoKFiT> thanks
<t3hwiz0rd> it was a band new filesystem...
<t3hwiz0rd> its a brand spankin new harddrive
<robotgeek> t3hwiz0rd: dude, you are l33t. you don't need no helpin :)
<Agent_bob> so remove the partition and try again
* t3hwiz0rd backhands robotgeek with a bloody, decaying dead trout.
<Agent_bob> t3hwiz0rd linux don't live in M$ space without scba gear
<t3hwiz0rd> MY 1337NESS SHALL NOT BE MOCKED SIR! 0.o lol
<SupremeBeing> anybody know how to use the c-media sound chip with alsa?
<t3hwiz0rd> Agent_bob: the drive is brand new there was no ntfs on it.
<winbond> robotgeek: that worked , ty
<robotgeek> winbond: cool
<robotgeek> t3hwiz0rd: is this off a live cd?
<t3hwiz0rd> well isn't kubuntu entirely done by live cd?
<Agent_bob> t3hwiz0rd no
<robotgeek> they still have the alternate install cd
<robotgeek> t3hwiz0rd: i think i got something very similiar when i tried to install ubuntu server, but then i fudged around and it worked
<Agent_bob> i'm still thinking you need to remove the partition and let the installer "mess it up" for you.   that is what it does...
<t3hwiz0rd> okay
<t3hwiz0rd> i think i got it now
<t3hwiz0rd> okay
<t3hwiz0rd> its installing....
<robotgeek> t3hwiz0rd: see, i told you you dont need no help :)
<t3hwiz0rd> robotgeek: lol... just remmeber the trout, boy. It's always here
<t3hwiz0rd> this weekend I am beginning my first ever Gentoo install :-) <333 gentooo
<caf_> meh
* robotgeek has been badly burnt by gentoo, /me keeps away. (offtopic)
<caf_> I tried a shitload of distros before kubuntu
<caf_> I think this one has stayed the longest
<caf_> and has the best community
<caf_> forums are very helpful
* t3hwiz0rd turns into super suse troll!!! the mystical being...
<t3hwiz0rd> 0.o lol jk
<caf_> NOOO!
<caf_> *hides*
<gauchePA> anybody have a problem with    in partitions NTSF?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<robotgeek> t3hwiz0rd: ahem :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<Agent_bob> NTSF?
<tuna> Hello
<tuna> Is anybody there?
<Agent_bob> no we're all here
<tuna> ok.
<Agent_bob> well someone may be there too
<tuna> I'm the same kid from earlier
<tuna> who didn't use postbin :S
<tuna> I still have that problem with adept-- http://supertunaman.com/adept_not working
<tuna> http://supertunaman.com/adept_not_working
<tuna> sorry, use the second one.
<tuna> Could you please help me?
<robotgeek> t3hwiz0rd: sure, are you good with command line?
<tuna> no, but continue :D
<robotgeek> tuna: okay, open up konsole
<tuna> konsole's open
<robotgeek> tuna: sudo dpkg --audit
<t3hwiz0rd> robotgeek: i try to live in it as much as possible.
<t3hwiz0rd> robotgeek: my entire server is a headless suse machine.
<tuna> how do I use postbin?
<robotgeek> tuna: paste (http://rafb.net/paste)
<caf_> command line is scary to me still
<robotgeek> tuna: copy paste stuff, and click submit :)
<t3hwiz0rd> caf_: the command line is your friend. A lot of times, it can actually be *less* confusing.
<t3hwiz0rd> less stuff to look at and click, less chances of screwing it up
<caf_> your'e right actually
<caf_> it's easier to type "install blah"
<caf_> brings me back to the dos days
* t3hwiz0rd smacks caf_
<caf_> where I had control of my computer ;)
<t3hwiz0rd> we don't talk about dos around here
<t3hwiz0rd> lol
<tuna> ok... now what do I do?
<caf_> ouch!
<nicola> thanks guy, goodbye
<caf_> hey, 640 KB was enough for everyone!
<robotgeek> tuna: give me the url :)
<t3hwiz0rd> ohhh poop on me
<caf_> ;)
<tuna> http://rafb.net/paste/results/LwjKem33.html
<t3hwiz0rd> I forgot to get my sources.list file off of myo ther install
<tuna> does that work?
<t3hwiz0rd> *slaps self*
<t3hwiz0rd> now I need to fix my sources.list when i get back into kubuntu
<robotgeek> tuna: lemme see
<robotgeek> tuna: sudo apt-get -f install k3d
<soulrider> does anyone know of a program that will put a console in my desktop, kind of like ocnky does with the information it shows
<soulrider> like what conky does*
<Eeyore-Jr> yes,
<robotgeek> conky :)
<soulrider> conky can do that ?
<robotgeek> sorry, i misunderstood
<Eeyore-Jr> kuake ?
<tuna> http://rafb.net/paste/results/YKi0ph75.html
<soulrider> isnt kuake a drop down console ?
<RoKFiT> will beryl or compiz auto update?
<robotgeek> tuna: the package for k3d seems to have a bug, you will have to remove the package. lemme give you the command
<tuna> k
<Agent_bob> tuna  that packages configuration script is broken.
<robotgeek> tuna: sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq k3d
<Agent_bob> the offending file "/usr/bin/pycentral"  should be recoded.
<robotgeek> and a bug should definetly be filed :)
<Agent_bob> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<tuna> http://rafb.net/paste/results/qohuXA52.html
<robotgeek> tuna: sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq -r k3d
<SupremeBeing> How do you install a .RPM file?
<robotgeek> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<SupremeBeing> :O
<tuna> http://rafb.net/paste/results/rS42BD96.html
<SupremeBeing> how do i install ATI drivers then?
<caf_> augh, this is why I an advocate of Standards!
<robotgeek> oh great. the error is in the removal script
<tuna> That sounds bad...
<tuna> What do I do?
<tuna> Am I screwed?
<robotgeek> tuna: nope
<caf_> hey guys have you ever noticed your keyboard ever mess up on you?
<tuna> No to that sounds bad, what do i do, or am i screwed?
<caf_> like, a key will be "stuck"
<caf_> and repeat, even though it's not physically stuck?
<robotgeek> tuna: no, you are not screwed, let me think
<tuna> My mom had that problem, but she uses winblows. geek squad said that it might be the motherboard.
<robotgeek> or coffee in keyboards can cause that :)
<robotgeek> any kind of fluid, actually
<tuna> I spilled gatorade all over my laptop once
<tuna> before I began with linux
<tuna> its ok, because it was WAY outdated
<tuna> So slow...
<tuna> but I got a new one.
<robotgeek> tuna: hmm, that issue doesn't happen to my k3d installation. but i am on dapper
<tuna> yeah, i'm on edgy
<winbond> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<caf_> ok, how do you use SHOCKWA-- wow!
<caf_> just as I was typing it, I get help!
<caf_> kickass.
<tuna> interesting... k3d will open...
<tuna> when i type it into the terminal
<jshute> anyone know about kcontrol and why systemsettings was used instead?
<robotgeek> tuna: okay, sudo vi /var/lib/dpkg/info/k3d.prerm
<caf_> heh, this computer wasn't mine
<arathald> I'm having trouble installing the ATI firegl drivers -- when i run dmesg it gives me "[17179609.796000]  [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 4327 using kernel context 0
<arathald> " (PID 4327 is Xorg) -- can anyone help me out here? I've been working for hours and I can't figure this out.
<robotgeek> tuna: delete the "set -e" or -e
<caf_> it was a laptop used by a marketing firm
<caf_> they used it to death
<caf_> I got it from my cousin that does auctions
<caf_> I get a lot of cool computer stuff from him :)
<matroblend> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279990
<caf_> he came across some awesome stuff in his day, like amigas , C64s, ataris and the like
<caf_> nice to have a cousin in the auction business.
<juliano> porno
<tuna> Ok, now what?
<juliano> sex
<juliano> send links of sex for me
<tuna> somebody boot juliano
<juliano> ?
<tuna> robotgeek: what do I do now?
<juliano> lastbel
<ubbbuntu> every time i type my pass/user name in the login screen starts going to the main gui then just kicks back to the login
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<robotgeek> juliano: behave, please
<ubbbuntu> whats he been doing?
<juliano> speaking portuguese or spanish?
<robotgeek> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<tuna> Ok, can you please help me now?
<robotgeek> tuna: yes
<robotgeek> tuna: do you see either "/bin/sh -e" or "set e"
<ubbbuntu> me madre es chupacabra
<tuna> the latter, but you told me to delete it
<tuna> so i did
<juliano> i s.
<robotgeek> tuna: okay, now run the removal script again, it should finish
<juliano> apesm
<tuna> how do I stop vi?
<juliano> also evek.llsj
<ubbbuntu> anyone have some help with my problem
<juliano> ad
<juliano> splplapsl
<juliano> oaokdpokad
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<robotgeek> tuna: :wq
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* juliano was kicked off #kubuntu by robotgeek (you should know better)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<ubbbuntu> why does he do that?
<juliano> hello
<tuna> now it says "recording" at the bottom
<juliano> fuck fuck
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@201-13-140-154.dial-up.telesp.net.br]  by robotgeek
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<robotgeek> sorry folks, its been a while.
<ubbbuntu> thats imature
<tuna> seriously...
<robotgeek> tuna: hit q agian, then :wq
<tuna> and what was the command again?
* robotgeek will remember not to suggest vi again, it was a mistake
<tuna> lol
<arathald> ? I like vi
<robotgeek> tuna: if you hit q again, it will stop recording.
<arathald> :P
<tuna> i did
<Zabulus> ok, who can help me get my wireless to work?
<ubbbuntu> whats wrong with it?
<tuna> so what now?
<robotgeek> tuna: then hit :wq to save and quit
<tuna> yeah, i did that
<Zabulus> new to linux, have wpn111 (wireless usb adapter)
<ubbbuntu> my wrong with it?
<arathald> so, does anyone know anything about ATI drivers?
<robotgeek> tuna: sudo dpkg -r k3d
<Zabulus> but i cant even get ndiswrapper installed...
<robotgeek> !ati > arathald
<arathald> !ati
<ubbbuntu> my wireless antenna is a coffe can
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<robotgeek> Zabulus: i need alteast make and model :)
<ubbbuntu> wpn111?
<Zabulus> netgear wpn111
<robotgeek> okay. thanks
<tuna> http://rafb.net/paste/results/4CoUfr39.html
<Zabulus> kubuntu 6.06
<SupremeBeing> lol I need help with ati drivers also
<jshute> Any takers on the information about systemsettings vs. kcontrol?
<SupremeBeing> arathald: which card do you have?
<ubbbuntu> still no help with my problem :(
<robotgeek> Zabulus: it uses madwifi drivers, if you install linux-restricted-modules-common, it should work
<Zabulus> and...how do i do that?
<robotgeek> Zabulus: install linux-restricted-modules-common using adept
<tuna> robotgeek: http://rafb.net/paste/results/4CoUfr39.html
<arathald> SupremeBeing: firegl V5200
<Zabulus> ok, thank you
<robotgeek> tuna: i saw that, can you paste the pre-rm script, maybe i can help. i have a feeling it is different on both our systems
<SupremeBeing> arathald: x1300 here... i'm so confused
<arathald> robotgeek: yeah, ive been though all of that countless times, thanks for the ref tho
<arathald> SupremeBeing: what are you confused about?
<robotgeek> arathald: i myself dont use either ati/nvdia, so i dunno
<tuna> http://rafb.net/paste/results/onYDmm16.html
<arathald> SupremeBeing: it uses the same drivers as the Radeon (it's a rebranded radeon mobility)
<SupremeBeing> arathald: so it should work out of the box?
<caf_> ok dudes, the latest kubuntu doesn't let you type "sudo apt-get install wine"
<tuna> *gasp*
<tuna> I want wine!
<caf_> it says it ain't there
<robotgeek> tuna: http://rafb.net/paste/results/3bRMkJ23.html , use that as your pre-rm script
<caf_> and also mozplugger, ain't there either, I find this to be a major problem.
<arathald> SupremeBeing: no, (k)ubuntu doesnt have the right drivers by default -- the one i need is called fglrx, but no matter what I do, i cant get it to switch from the Mesa driver
<robotgeek> caf_: add wine repository, and then install
<caf_> Oh ok
<arathald> SupremeBeing: my card works, but theres no 3d
<caf_> is there a mozplugger repository too?
<tuna> Just delete the current one and paste this in?
<robotgeek> tuna: yes
<SupremeBeing> arathald: I'm not sure, but I think mine is doing that too :/
<tuna> sounds easy
<robotgeek> very retarded, but nothing else that i can think of right now
<arathald> SupremeBeing: run fglrxinfo -- what does it output
<robotgeek> tuna: you should definetly file a bug
<SupremeBeing> arathald: command not found
<arathald> SupremeBeing: sounds like you didnt even install the drivers
<tuna> how do i do that?
<tobias> my kubuntu is making me sad :(
<robotgeek> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<tobias> it doesnt let me play dvds
<tobias> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<arathald> !ati > SupremeBeing
<tobias> it doesnt even read my dvd
<SupremeBeing> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tobias> like its not even in my dvdtray :(
<SupremeBeing> arathald: thanks much.
<SupremeBeing> arathald: don't suppose you can solve my sound card problem? :D
<arathald> SupremeBeing: what sound card you have?
<SupremeBeing> arathald: a C-Media usb something
<Zabulus> that didnt work...
<arathald> SupremeBeing: usb? sorry, i dont know much about those kinds of usb devices
<tuna> Ok, I hate vi
<robotgeek> Zabulus: lsusb output, please paste (http://rafb.net/paste)
<robotgeek> tuna: use pico
<tuna> pico?
<SupremeBeing> arathald: it's ok. i'll get it eventually =) thanks
<robotgeek> tuna: it is a much easier editor to use
<winbond> what can i do to make firefox see he flash plugin?
<tobias> I miss bill gates nightmare now :(
<tobias> it could read my dvds
<angasule> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<robotgeek> angasule: he says his dvd drive is not reading it at all
<angasule> ah
<tobias> sometimes it works
<tobias> I guess its probably a physical problem
<tuna> how do I save?
<tobias> I need to clean my dvdplayer
<tuna> And yes, it was easier to use
<tobias> or something
<RoKFiT> how can i install video drivers?
<robotgeek> tuna: so, all done. i am waiting so that i can go grab food :)
<RoKFiT> or is the nv driver okay?
<tuna> robotgeek: how do I save?
<angasule> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<robotgeek> tuna: ctrl + x , i believe, look to the bottom of your screen
<winbond> why doesnt firefox see my flash plugin?
<angasule> RoKFiT: look at that link, nv drivers don't do 3D
<SupremeBeing> *sigh* why can't it find my packages? sudo apt-get install linux-686 yields E:couldn't find package?!
<T3hWiz0rd> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: cause those packages dont exist?
<NamShub> Hello
<tuna> so now what should I do?
<robotgeek> tuna: once saved, try removing again
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: it was on the Ubuntu forum
<tuna> code?
<NamShub> I need help setting up dual screen on my laptop
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<zzh> hello
<NamShub> right now the screen is cloned on an awful resolution on my LCD... i wonder what to do to fix that
<robotgeek> tuna: code for what?
<sledge> wooo, 2.6.19 + fglrx \o/
<tuna> the removing of k3d
<tuna> sudo apt-get -f k3d or something?
<robotgeek> tuna: sudo apt-get remove k3d
<Zabulus> ok, lsusb results
<Zabulus> bus 002 device 003:id 1385:5f00
<Zabulus> next one is device 001, id 0000blah blah
<winbond> sledge: 2.6.19 , that is version of what?
<RoKFiT> how do i bold users in konversation?
<Zabulus> next is bus 001 device 00: id 045e:00f0 microsoft corp. (probably my mouse)
<sledge> winbond: linux
<tuna> argh!
<tuna> http://rafb.net/paste/results/enaEGt17.html
<winbond> sledge:  ohh kernel
<sledge> ya
<robotgeek> tuna: sorry, just use this: http://rafb.net/paste/results/jwtkks65.html
<winbond> sledge: what about it and fglrx?
<Zabulus> i think ill do this later, when i can use my roommates laptop...
<sledge> winbond: doesn't work right out of the box, but it works.
<caf_> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<robotgeek> Zabulus: i could not find such a device listing, possibly it is not a madwifi chip
<Zabulus> im not sure
<robotgeek> Zabulus: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Netgear bookmark this :)
<winbond> sledge:which video card?
<Zabulus> i have the drivers downloaded, i have ndiswrapper downloaded, just cant get it installed
<T3hWiz0rd> nvidia drivers keep giving me this error: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<T3hWiz0rd> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<T3hWiz0rd> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<T3hWiz0rd> my bad
<T3hWiz0rd> and it is installed
<sledge> winbond: mobility radeon 9600
<robotgeek> T3hWiz0rd: please use pastebin
<T3hWiz0rd> uhg
<T3hWiz0rd> this is making me mad
<winbond> sledge: alright , i have x1950 which fglx doesnt work with , but i dont know which kernel i have installed
<Zabulus> i assume the wpn111 will work, the wpn311 is the pci counterpart
<T3hWiz0rd> robotgeek: the hardware autodetect worked on 6.06... its all fricked up on 6.10
<T3hWiz0rd> its not detecting my monitor anymore... nor is it detecting the drivers are installed, nor is it detecting my monitor
<robotgeek> T3hWiz0rd: heh
<T3hWiz0rd> i mean my video card*
<robotgeek> Zabulus: err, i tht you said 311
<Zabulus> i have a wpn111
<Zabulus> the wpn311 is the pci version of it
<Zabulus> wpn111 is usb
<T3hWiz0rd> how sad.
<winbond> sledge:are you using x64 or x86
<robotgeek> Zabulus: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List says it should work
<Zabulus> how do i get ndiswrapper to install?
<tuna> robotgeek: don't think it worked...
<winbond> any experts on flash in here?
<robotgeek> tuna: ughh, did it crash and burn again?
<tuna> http://rafb.net/paste/results/42gwnJ36.html
<tuna> that happened
<Zabulus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=104539
<robotgeek> tuna: done, it atleast removed the package, so now you should be free to install other stuff
<tuna> and I have about 11 minutes until I have to go
<Zabulus> thats the last thing i tried using to install ndiswrapper
<tuna> ok
<tuna> i'll try
<caf_> I'm stuck.
<Zabulus> at the first command i got "Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386"
<caf_> I want to get mozplugger or whatever it's called
<robotgeek> Zabulus, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<caf_> I'm told to go to source-o-matic
<caf_> which isn't updated for edgy
<robotgeek> caf_: why do you need mozplugger, again?
<caf_> so I can use shockwave
<robotgeek> caf_: not sure, sorry
<jhutchins> http://workaround.org/moin/GettingHelpOnIrc
<Zabulus> robotgeek: do i need an active internet connection to use the "apt-get install..." commands?
<robotgeek> Zabulus: yes
<ubbbuntu> every time i type my user/pass kubuntu starts to log in then kicks me back to the login screen,this is the second time it happed before i had to reinstall any help?
<Zabulus> thats why it never works...
<ubbbuntu> whats the diffrence in bwetween a kubuntu cd iso and a dvd iso?
<Zabulus> is there a way to get around the need for the internet connection?
<robotgeek> ubbbuntu: look for .xsession-errors in ~/
<manli> hi
<robotgeek> Zabulus: you can download the package from packages.ubuntu.com
<Zabulus> ok robot, ill try that, thank you for your help
<ubbbuntu> ill go look.
<T3hWiz0rd> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tuna> robotgeek: i think it may work
<tuna> YES!
<Zabulus> would you happen to know all the packages ill need to get my wireless working?
<robotgeek> tuna: cool. just dont install k3d yet :)
<tuna> ok, robotgeek, you rock
<robotgeek> Zabulus: sadly, no.
<tuna> ok
<Zabulus> darn, thanks anyway, bye
* robotgeek goes to get food!
<tuna> robotgeek, you're a h4x0r!
<tuna> lol
<robotgeek> lol tuna
<tuna> Ok, thanks a lot, man
<robotgeek> tuna: most likely you are left with a lot of crap in /usr/share/k3d or so
<tuna> lol ok
<tuna> but i don't care
<T3hWiz0rd> robotgeek: alright, i fixed it :-)
<T3hWiz0rd> cos i am turbogenius
<tuna> i have a 40 gig hard drive
<T3hWiz0rd> SHAAZING
<tuna> lotta crap won't do much, will it?
<winbond> does anyone know the name of the modded version of firefox that can use 32bit plugins under x64 os?/
<pops> nope...sorry///
<tuna> well thanks, see ya later!
<QUEEN> all I need help on fixing something on my computer or i will hurt myself I am begging ppl to be serious and help me not make fuhn like on the ubuntu forum by asking the same question over and over or be rude like ppl were in the ubuntu chat
<QUEEN> hello?
<pops> relax queeny..whats up?
<ubbbuntu> um im running a ubuntu live cd how do i view/mount my normal hard drive?
<ubunturos> where does wget automatically store downloaded files?
<gtwy> ubunturos: wherever you run the command from
<gtwy> to find out where you are type pwd
<QUEEN> hello?
<ubunturos> gtwy: ok
<ubunturos> gtwy: thanks.
<ubbbuntu> hate the live cd, slow as hell
<QUEEN> im begging ppl on here to help me
<pops> What's up Queen...
<gtwy> QUEEN: what is your problem
<ubbbuntu> ou never stated your problem
<QUEEN> because if i dont get this issue fixed i fully intend on hanging myself
<manli> yes:queen?
<ubbbuntu> /home/ubuntu
<QUEEN> i am having an issue as I stated on thre ubuntu chat my cd burner will not read any lank cd i put in it
<ubbbuntu> gtwy /home/ubuntu
<ubbbuntu> are u running kubuntu or ubuntu?
<QUEEN> ubuntu
<gtwy> ubbbuntu: open konqueror and enter that into the bar at the top
<gtwy> and your file should be in there
<ubbbuntu> um im on a livfe ubuntu cd
<gtwy> oh well you're in #kubuntu
<gtwy> i think the gnome equivalent is gnautilus
<gtwy> although i probably spelled that wrong
<QUEEN> i have tried that
<ubbbuntu> yes my problem is with kubuntu but i dont have a live cd for kubuntu so i had to use ubuntu
<ubbbuntu> brb
<QUEEN> mno one is listening im just gonna save veryone the trouble and go ahead and hang myself
<gtwy> ubbbuntu: what file did you download with wget
<QUEEN> oh and tell the ppl in the ubuntu chat they r part of the reason I have decided to do this they were beyond cruel to me
<robotgeek> QUEEN: i think you should get some professinal help
<ubbbuntu> huh? i dindint use wget?
<QUEEN> i think one of u should help me fix this issue
<ubbbuntu> try the forms
<robotgeek> QUEEN: if we could, we would
<ubbbuntu> forums*
<QUEEN> I have ppl ask me the same god damn question over and over as a way to make fun
<NamShub> is it possible to use alt+keypad to enter ascii code?
<gtwy> ubbbuntu: im getting you confused with ubunturos
<NamShub> I have a few dead keys on my laptop and this is annoying as h*ll
<ubbbuntu> oh
<QUEEN> please sumone help me so I can burn some stuff on CD
<gtwy> ubbbuntu: oh, thats easy
<gtwy> ubbbuntu: man mount
<gtwy> your normal hard drive is probably /dev/hda
<gtwy> wait, is it sata or ide?
<NamShub> QUEEN: try k3b
<NamShub> QUEEN: should be straightforward
<ubbbuntu> hda1
<QUEEN> i have
<pops> right nam
<ubbbuntu> ide i think,its a newer laptop
<tripper> sos: my kubuntu 6.06 system hangs/freezes whenever i insert a USB flash disk. why does it happen? any fix available?
<NamShub> QUEEN: then whats the problem?
<gtwy> did you manually set up your drive
<QUEEN> either i fi8nd a qway to be able to get my cd burner to see im inserting a blank disk or im gonna han myslef and ppl r asking the same hgod damn thing over and over i think u all r just making fun of me now
<gtwy> or did you let it automatically do it
<gtwy> here, try this first
<gtwy> mount /dev/hda2
<gtwy> hda0 and hda1 are usually your swap space and your boot partition
<gtwy> so hda2 is most likely your data
<pops> laters....all...good luck Queeny....
<cpk1> QUEEN: what happens when you put a cd in?
<Zabulus> bad news, couldnt install the package
<QUEEN> nothing i have said that 10000000000 times it does not see that i am inserting a cd
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %QUEEN!*@*]  by nalioth
<gtwy> QUEEN: what kind of burner is it and have you used the burner before
<robotgeek> gtwy: never mind, troll
<Zabulus> wow, make robotgeek mad...
<Zabulus> i dont think thats a good idea
<cpk1> was he really a troll?
<gtwy> ubbbuntu: i forgot something
<caf_> sounds like what we called a "n00b"
<gtwy> ubbbuntu: make a directory, it doesnt matter where, but let's pretend you make it at /old
<gtwy> the command would be
<gtwy> mount /dev/hda2 /old
<gtwy> and then when you are done type umount /dev/hda2
<Zabulus> robotgeek: i tried to install the package, but it failed saying something about dependencies or something
<robotgeek> Zabulus: yes, which is why it is tough to do it without apt
<Zabulus> gahh
<Zabulus> dangit
<Zabulus> meh, forget, im gonna abandon linux
<gtwy> Zabulus: why not just use apt-get ?
<Zabulus> but only until i can get my computer hardwired
<robotgeek> Zabulus: get to a cable, maybe i can help you :
<caf_> wait
<tripper> sos: my kubuntu 6.06 system hangs/freezes whenever i insert a USB flash disk. why does it happen? any fix available?
<caf_> try sudo apt-get build-dep *insert prog here*
<Zabulus> unfortunately, my router is on the side of the house
<robotgeek> caf_: he does not have internet, he is trying to get online :)
<caf_> Ohhh!
<gtwy> ohhh
<gtwy> Zabulus: wireless not working but NIC is?
<Zabulus> and im upstairs, router is downstairs, which doesnt help...
<Zabulus> its a usb connector
<ubunturos> ok, I have unpacked the tar of Firefox 2.0 in /opt/firefox directory
<Zabulus> which im using right now, trying a dual boot system
<ubunturos> but I am not able to execute run-mozilla.sh
<ubbbuntu>  it asks me the filesystem type
<ubunturos> "cannot execute" is the error!
<gtwy> ubunturos: why
<ubunturos> the execute bit is set
<gtwy> ubunturos: use apt-get!
<ubunturos> ah, I am using dapper
<gtwy> ubunturos: try different /dev/hda variations
<ubunturos> gtwy: and there's no repository for that, I guess
<gtwy> until you get one that just works
<Zabulus> which is why i keep leaving and coming back...switching between winblows..windows and linux everytime to try another suggestion
<gtwy> ubunturos: on there is a repository for firefox trust me.
<Zabulus> gets rather annoying
<gtwy> oh there *
<gtwy> Zabulus: is the wifi card not installed?
<gtwy> or you just cant get online with it
<ubunturos> gtwy: ah, this download is a waste then?
<caf_> anyone know how to get ubuntu to recognise a floppy?
<gtwy> ubunturos: correct
<Zabulus> its not installed
<ubunturos> gtwy: eeks!
<gtwy> ubunturos: apt-get install firefox
<ubbbuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ pwd
<ubbbuntu> /home/ubuntu
<ubbbuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ man mount
<ubbbuntu> Reformatting mount(8), please wait...
<ubbbuntu> uiubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount /dev/hda2/ /
<ubbbuntu> mount: only root can do that
<ubbbuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo su
<gtwy> i think
<ubbbuntu> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# mount /dev/hda2/ /
<Zabulus> so i have no net connection on linux
<ubbbuntu> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<ubbbuntu> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# mount /dev/hda2/ /
<gtwy> heh... last time i installed something form command line it was using emerge :)
<gtwy> no
<gtwy> you cant mount it to the root dir
<gtwy> you have to make an empty folder
<gtwy> called whatever
<tripper> ubbuntu: know any reason why my system (on kubuntu 6.06)hangs when inserted with a usb flash disk?
<gtwy> and then mont it to /whatever/
<Zabulus> anyone know off the top of their heads why its not recognizing one partition of my hd?
<gtwy> Zabulus: what format is the partition
<Zabulus> ntfs
<gtwy> lol thats why
<Zabulus> then why can i access my windows partition?
<gtwy> is your windows partition FAT32?
<Zabulus> no
<Zabulus> ntfs still
<gtwy> did you try mounting the other ntfs drive
<Zabulus> thats what i was thinking, but how do i do that?
<gtwy> look in your fstab file
<gtwy> for the options they used
<gtwy> and then use them to mount the other ntfs drive
<gtwy> no, i do not know which drive it is, so you will have to just guess through your /dev/hd_#
<Zabulus> so i can pretty much just copy the options from my one partition to the other?
<gtwy> yeah
<ubunturos> I'll ask for help in firefox channel
<gtwy> as long as you know the drive and partition
<gtwy> ubunturos: whats wrong
<Zabulus> awesome, cause i found that file, just didnt know what to put
<ubunturos> gtwy: ackage firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package
<gtwy> do you know what your other ntfs partition is called Zabulus
<ubunturos> Package*
<Zabulus> well, i have 1 hdd, and all the partitions are different size
<Zabulus> not off the top of my head
<gtwy> ubunturos: are you on kubuntu or ubuntu
<Zabulus> how can i check in windows?
<ubunturos> gtwy: kubuntu
<LNXempire> I am considering migrating from shitty Ubuntu to Kubuntu, so fart piece of shit Ubuntu only has given me unnecessary headaches. That shit can't transfer music from Rythmbox to an mp3 player? I have to use k3b to clone CD DVD's. I think Amarok will be a better candidate for media playing
<ubunturos> gtwy: any issues?
<gtwy> Zabulus: one second
<gtwy> ubunturos: click on the K in the lower left to bring the menu up
<gtwy> go to system
<ubunturos> adpet?
<gtwy> yes
<ubunturos> and then?
<gtwy> in the upper left click adept
<gtwy> click update
<gtwy> fetch updates even
<LNXempire> guys is there a clean way to migrate to piece of shit Ubuntu to Kubuntu? I wanna do right this minute
<ubunturos> gtwy: fetched updates, no new updtes
<gtwy> after that runs through type firefox into the filter
<DBO> LNXempire, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gtwy> Zabulus: okay
<gtwy> my best advice
<gtwy> which isnt the best idea probably but its what i do because i am not sure of a better way
<ubunturos> there's a support / library file for language support
<ubunturos> that's it
<gtwy> is to just mount every partition on the computer that is not listed in the fstab file
<gtwy> until i find the right one
<DBO> LNXempire, however inflammatory remarks are generally not needed
<LNXempire> DBO: but i wanna get rid of craubuntu, how do i get rid completely of Ubuntu?
<Zabulus> alright, im sure i can figure out which one it is easily
<LNXempire> sorry
<gtwy> !repositories | ubunturos
<ubotu> ubunturos: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<paul__> is there a way to go to kbuntu from ubuntu....besides making a disc
<LNXempire> I apologize
<LNXempire> is just that I am frustrated
<cpk1> LNXempire: kubuntu is ubuntu, only difference is gnome and kde
<Zabulus> all the partitions are different sizes, and the one i need to mount is 200 gigs, versus less than 20 for the rest
<Zabulus> so theres a significant difference
<LNXempire> simple things become 5 weeks to solve or remain unsolvble
<DBO> LNXempire, just sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<DBO> LNXempire, that will get rid of the metapackage and some of its depends
<LNXempire> DBO: do I need to reboot afterwards
<DBO> no
<DBO> just log out
<gtwy> there is one think ubuntu / kubuntu NEEDS to do
<LNXempire> excelent then let's do it
<tubaxx> hy
<ubunturos> gtwy: ok
<DBO> then log into KDE
<gtwy> and that is upgrade smbclient
<gtwy> there has been a new one released
<gtwy> that works with vista
<gtwy> yet ubuntu/kubuntu are still using the BROKEN one
<tubaxx> i cant launch adept manager even if i put the pass admin...
<DBO> gtwy, not really a big deal since Vista isnt in market yet
<cpk1> smb = samba?
<gtwy> yes
<gtwy> samba == server
<gtwy> smbclient == client
<Zabulus> tubaxx: did you try using the password you normally log in with?
<gtwy> DBO: actually it was released to enterprise yesterday
<LNXempire> wiat first i wanna try amarok alone and see how it handles mp3 player
<cpk1> well i never had a problem with xp so i would say the problem originates with windows then =P
<LNXempire> sudo apt-install amarok??
<gtwy> cpk1: fingers were pointed at both sides between MS and samba
<tubaxx> yes only one user
<gtwy> cpk1: but samba fixed it
<tubaxx> one pass
<gtwy> tubaxx: open the terminal and type sudo bash
<gtwy> try the password there
<DBO> gtwy, yeah but that doesnt effect the home market, and there is no server version yet either so it doesnt effect enterprise ;-)
<Zabulus> i dont know then, thats all i ususally have to do =P
<re-align> I've recently switched to Kubuntu from Ubuntu and need to run a shell script on login (unless someone haas a better solution than the workaround I'm using).
<gtwy> DBO: how does it matter? i ahve vista RTM, as well as a lot of other people i know
<gtwy> and there is a WORKING FIX
<LNXempire> is this correct sudo apt-get amarok ???
<gtwy> it's been out for a month
<Zabulus> this is great, this is the most helpful irc channel i have ever seen
<tubaxx> hes asks the pass, i give him and nothing
<gtwy> the fact that it takes over a month for kubuntu reposities to add an upated package is a little ridiculous
<caf_> wtf leileilol here
<caf_> oh lawd
<tubaxx> oups sorry
<LNXempire> is this correct sudo apt-get amarok ???
<DBO> gtwy, it has to do with the way repos are managed
<tubaxx> root@kubuntu
<DBO> gtwy, the repos are in feature freeze right now
<LNXempire> is not correct
<gtwy> LNXempire: apt-get install amarok i think
<DBO> LNXempire, amarok is included with kubuntu-desktop
<LNXempire> aha yhea
<DBO> you dont need to do that seperately
<LNXempire> ok
<RoKFiT> when i log-in, my desktop goes from blue to black, can i make it just black?
<LNXempire> ok thanks
<gtwy> ubunturos: hows it going
<gtwy> figure it out?
<tripper> how to upgrade from kubuntu 6.06 to 6.10?
<Zabulus> tripper: dont
<tripper> Zabulus: why?
<caf_> heh!
<Zabulus> buggy
<RoKFiT> does anyone know?
<tripper> Zabulus: but i cant use my flash disks and other usb devices
<Zabulus> meh, havent tested those in 6.10, sorry
<Zabulus> try this
<Zabulus> http://dailycupoftech.com/upgrade-ubuntu-606-to-610/
<RoKFiT> what is the updater program called
<gtwy> oh, something i have been wondering for a while
<gtwy> how do i change my MAC address
<gtwy> RoKFiT: Adept Manager?
<Zabulus> hmmm, i wonder what would happen if i released my ip right now...
<caf_> you can do that?
<gtwy> Zabulus: ?
<Zabulus> lol, just bored
<gtwy> Zabulus: then help me figure out how to change the MAC address on my NIC
<gtwy> :)
<Zabulus> trying
<Zabulus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAC_address#ifconfig
<Zabulus> see if that helps
<gtwy> you can do it with ifconfig... no way! that's even easier than i thought
<Zabulus> soo it looks like you have to put hwaddress ether 02:01:02:03:04:08 in the appropriate section of /etc/network/interfaces so that the MAC address is set when the network device is started
<gtwy> yeah
<caf_> and Cisco still tells its students you can't change MAC addresses for legal reasons.
<Zabulus> ...
<Zabulus> who cares about legal reasons?
<Zabulus> =P
<caf_> yep, they do.
<caf_> exactly.
<gtwy> its not against the law to change your MAC address
<Zabulus> if it was they would require companies to disable any commands to change it
<Zabulus> anyone know the difference between cedega and cedega cvs?
<Jucato> cedega is not free, cedega cvs is free, but not supported by cedega
<Zabulus> thats the only difference? the support?
<Zabulus> hehe, i wonder which one i will go with
<caf_> ya srsly
<Jucato> not really. it's not the only difference
<Zabulus> do they both support the same games?
<Jucato> you have to compile cvs, for one. and you also get a lot of features in cedega. I'm just not sure about the details
<Jucato> that's the thing, cedega cvs *might* not support the same games... (afaik)
<Zabulus> i can deal with compiling it, as long as i can figure out how
<Zabulus> well, i guess ill have to see
<Jucato> yep. best way to find out is to Google it up :)
<caf_> google is your friend
<Zabulus> google is my best friend
<Jucato> Google is my brother :P
<Zabulus> when gmail was still invitation i had about 20 different gmail accounts
<Zabulus> made for a lot of invites
<Jucato> Gmail is still by invitation :)
<Zabulus> ...
<Zabulus> wow, i thought it was done with that
<Jucato> nope. it's still "Beta" hehehe
<caf_> I think it'll always be beta ;)
<Jucato> maybe... but who knows :)
<Zabulus> lol, well, first account i checked has 48 invites...
<Zabulus> soo, figure i might have around 500 invites
<Jucato> nah. not that much
<Zabulus> well, with about 20 accounts
<Jucato> O.o
<Zabulus> yeah, i went nuts, dont ask
<Jucato> :P
<Zabulus> hmm, need a new game...whats a good game thats free?
<caf_> hmm
<Zabulus> so far i have mu, ro, steam w/ hl cs sven cz etc, doom 3, fear, sims2, sims complete, c&c decade
<Jucato> RO and MU, if they use GameGuard, probably won't run. at least it doesn't in Wine
<Zabulus> meh, i play private servers
<Jucato> :P
<LNXempire> hey what kinda port do I need to use with Amarok is reporting that 59273 or something like that isn't workig
<Zabulus_> at some point i will have to figure out why i keep getting bsod
<Zabulus_> and...why is it showing me connected twice???
* Zabulus_ slaps Zabulus with a big red brick
<Jucato> it's your ghost
<Zabulus_> apparently
<Zabulus_> damn bum has my name
<LNXempire> is aMule a different network than Frostwire?
<Zabulus_> should the ghost be the one with the tweaked name?
* Zabulus_ slaps Zabulus_ with a big red brick
* Zabulus_ slaps Zabulus with a rainbow trout
* caf_ slaps Zabulus with a blue whale
<caf_> DIE
<gtwy> Zabulus_: what irc client are you on
<Jucato> Zabulus_: is your nick registered?
<Zabulus_> icechat, pos i just downloaded
<Zabulus_> and no, its not registered
<Zabulus_> havent been on irc for a long time, had to get a new client
<Jucato> ah. then you'll just have to wait for the ghost to disappear
<Zabulus_> and this junk was the first i found...
<Jucato> on Windows, I presume?
<Zabulus_> unfortunately
<gtwy> Zabulus_: check out irssi
<Zabulus_> free?
<gtwy> yes
<gtwy> linux based
<Zabulus_> ...
<Zabulus_> i need one for windows...
<gtwy> oh
<gtwy> thats easy
<Zabulus_> no internet on linux still
<gtwy> you have a remote linux machine online though right?
<Zabulus_> no, dual boot system
<gtwy> ouch
<Zabulus_> yep
<gtwy> IRCing from home network
<Zabulus_> im the only one in the house with linux
<gtwy> Zabulus_: do you have a job
<Zabulus_> out of 5 computers
<Zabulus_> yep
<gtwy> you should consider geting a dedicated server
<gtwy> it is $30/mo
<Zabulus_> too much, lol
<gtwy> its on a fat pipe
<gtwy> i get 2mbytes/sec down 1mbyte/sec up
<Zabulus_> if you say oc 100+ im in
<gtwy> Zabulus_: i think it is more a restriction of the hard drive
<Zabulus_> lol, its a joke
<gtwy> i did say bytes not bits
<RoKFiT> what is the add/remove software application called
<gtwy> RoKFiT: adept manager
<Zabulus_> can i have oc-3072?
<RoKFiT> and what is the updater?
<gtwy> go into the adept manager and click "fetch updates"
<Zabulus_> if anyone will get my oc-3072 for a year i will give them my....ummm...something
<Zabulus_> me*
<gtwy> how about enough money to pay for the connection as well as one for me
<gtwy> if that is the case i will get you one
<RoKFiT> where is adept located?
<Jucato> no
<Zabulus_> too expensive...lol
<RoKFiT> what is the command to start adept
<Jucato> Updater = adept_updater
<Zabulus_> but imagine 160 Gbit/s
<Jucato> Add/Remove = adept_installer
<gtwy> Jucato: does it really matter you can do updates from the installer
<Jucato> Adept Manager (big guy) = adept (Dapper) or adept_manager
<RoKFiT> thank you Jucato
<Jucato> gtwy: I'm just enumerating them
<gtwy> er, from the manager
<RoKFiT> now how do i login to root?
<Zabulus_> someone kick Zabulus!!!
<Jucato> Adept Manager can do everything the others can. it is also the only one where you can Manage Repositories
<Zabulus_> not Zabulus_, Zabulus
<gtwy> Zabulus_: its moer than that, he will need killed
<gtwy> Zabulus_: wait for him to ping timeout
<Jucato> RoKFiT: when you launch Adept from the menu, you will be prompted for the password
<Zabulus_> maybe if i dc and come back, lets try
<gtwy> Zabulus_: nope
<gtwy> oh well
<RoKFiT> adept updater is not add/remove software?
<Jucato> no
<RoKFiT> what is add remove software?
<gtwy> the "add/remove" software button is lame
<Jucato> Add/Remove Programs = adept_installer
<Jucato> RoKFiT: but that is a very simplified version of Adept Manager
<RoKFiT> and adept_manager?
<RoKFiT> is that one?
<Jucato> RoKFiT: is the full version. the one without the fancy icons/interface
<Jucato> adept_installer is the "Add/Remove Programs" that you see in the K Menu
<Jucato> Adept Manager is under K Menu -> System
<RoKFiT> adept manager complains of root priveledges
<NamShub> Ok I managed to get my dual screen setup working
<Jucato> RoKFiT: how and from where are you launching it?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. writing a little 'report' in abiword.. and wondering.. What the heck does these green wiggly lines mean under parts of my report. :)
* Dr_Willis thinks abiword needs... work.
<gtwy> RoKFiT: when prompted for your password put in your login password
<RoKFiT> i'm not prompted
<gtwy> RoKFiT: if attempting to run it from the terminal type sudo before it, example
<RoKFiT> i need the root login
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: Abiword doesn't have ODF support, btw
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: those are in Word Too
<NamShub> however on my screen 2, which is left, the virtual size is higher than my display area (1280x1024, my LCD size) and the cursur show up as a 64x64 square
<Jucato> RoKFiT: where are you launching it from?
<gtwy> sudo adept_installer
<Jucato> gtwy: no. use kdesu for graphical apps
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  considering i do like 4 letters a year.. not an issue. :)
<intelikey> odd   wonder why  "libauthen-captcha-perl"  and  "goldedplus"  come up if you search for adept in apt ?
<Dr_Willis> just trying to figure out what those green wavews are telling me
<RoKFiT> how do i disable bouncy icon?
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: spelling check probably?
<gtwy> Jucato: oh
<gtwy> Jucato: im new to linux gui
<Jucato> RoKFiT: hm... one problem at a time... which one do you want to tackle first?
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  those are red. :)
<RoKFiT> root password
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: grammar?
<intelikey> RoKFiT kcontrol
<RoKFiT> logging into root
<intelikey> RoKFiT it's all in kcontrol
<Jucato> RoKFiT: ok answer this. how are you trying to launch Adept Manager
<RoKFiT> a shortcut i made in menu
<RoKFiT> kmenu
<RoKFiT> command adept_installer
<RoKFiT> and command sudo adept_installer
<Zabulus> finally made it back in
<Jucato> RoKFiT: did you delete the other one? there's already one in the K Menu by default
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  heh.. thats my next guess.. but ya think there would be a little more info on it.. heh.. abiword's spell checking interface needs work big time also. :() Oh well.. not a big deal
<Zabulus> YAY, bastard is gone
<BluDog_Anchorite> is there a repairMBR option available from the dapper cd  ?
<intelikey> not sudo when it's a gui thingy   use kdesu whatever
<RoKFiT> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: interface? it's GNOME. should you wonder? :)
<Jucato> RoKFiT: use "kdesu" instead of sudo
* unix_infidel wonders whether they have a fluxsu :P
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  using it under windows at the moment. :)
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: eww.... heheh. Don't like OO.o?
<RoKFiT> Jucato: and now for root login?
<RoKFiT> wait wait
<RoKFiT> no first i have another question
<Dr_Willis> Jucato,  dident want to download a 200+mb office suite to write a 3 page letter....
<RoKFiT> when i login my screen goes from blue to black
<Dr_Willis> over wireless..
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: it's during those kinds of circumstances that I wish KOffice was available in Windows :)
<RoKFiT> why?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<RoKFiT> i just want it black
<intelikey> unix_infidel don't look like it.
<Jucato> unix_infidel: they probably don't need it
<unix_infidel> intelikey: that was a joke.
<Jucato> :P
<RoKFiT> Jucato: read what i wrote
<Jucato> RoKFiT: I'm not sure why (about the screen)
<Dr_Willis> ive not tried koffice yet.  I just tend to use abiword for quick and dirty letters. JUst noticd today how badly done the spellchecker feature of it is done. :(
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: doesn't it use Aspell?
<Zabulus> is the syntax to register /msg nickserv register (pw) (email)?
<RoKFiT> odd
<Jucato> RoKFiT: as for root login, we don't do root logins in Kubuntu. kdesu or sudo is enough to launch apps with root privileges. if you changed "sudo adept_installer" to "kdesu adept_installer" that will ask for the passsword when you launch it
<intelikey> Zabulus /msg nickserv help register
<RoKFiT> what do you mean "we just don't do"
<Dr_Willis> no idea what its using under windows  the 'interfae' to its spell checking is brain dead.. typos like 'dosent' and so sorth dont even have suggestions.. there should be some sort of 'browser' incase you mess up the first letter of the word..
<RoKFiT> is it possible?
<dragon> hello
<intelikey> yes
<Jucato> RoKFiT: wait. what do you mean by "root login"? login into the root user from the login screen?
<RoKFiT> yes
<unix_infidel> Dr_Willis: so use Word
<intelikey> RoKFiT i told you it was possable hours ago
<Dr_Willis> Hmm the green wiggly lines seem to be.. err.. random.  :) i retype a line and it is only under part of it.. Heh. may be some sort of bug.
<Zabulus> ...
<unix_infidel> I use word in BOTH linux and windows
<RoKFiT> intelikey: blank didn't work!
<Jucato> RoKFiT: yes it is possible, but not recommended
<Dr_Willis> troff ! :)
<RoKFiT> neither did ubuntu
<intelikey> RoKFiT blank what ?
<Zabulus> the syntax it shows just uses REGISTER (pw), but, wouldnt everyone be able to see it?
<RoKFiT> blank pw
<RoKFiT> nothing as the password
<RoKFiT> blank password
<unix_infidel> Haha, That would be bloody awesome if we had a Linux vs. Windows commercial with a Pimp in  Red Hat.  Claiming he's run windows for years w/ wine :P
<Jucato> omg! did you just give "root" a blank password?
<RoKFiT> i didn't define any
<unix_infidel> erm MS office.
<RoKFiT> how would i have
<RoKFiT> it never asked during install
<gtwy> Jucato: oh wow that does work better it got rid of an error message i was getting
<intelikey> RoKFiT there is not a root password    get that through your thick skull.    if you want a root password you have to set one.     and even then you can't login via kdm as root unless you configure kdm to allow it.
<Jucato> !sudo | RoKFiT
<ubotu> RoKFiT: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gtwy> Jucato: but question, i have it run the command "sudo kismet" in the terminal
<Jucato> that page has all the information
<RoKFiT> okay now i understand
<gtwy> and it works okay, is that alright?
<Zabulus> umm, i might be kind of randomly asking redundant questions, but, did you try the pw you log in with?
<RoKFiT> do you guys run as root?
<Jucato> gtwy: is kismet a graphical app?
<dragon> erm can ne1 help me with kopete ????? ...... it dosint want to connect nemore it just sits there pretending its connecting
<intelikey> RoKFiT i do some.   most of these in here don't
<Jucato> RoKFiT: no
<Jucato> RoKFiT: I use sudo or kdesu. my root account remains disabled
<RoKFiT> intelikey: how do you set it up in kdm
<gtwy> Jucato: alright alright i get it, but i am only asking because i launch it from the menu
<intelikey> but my system is very far from default.
<RoKFiT> intelikey: tell me how you enable it in kdm
<Jucato> and intelikey is very far from being your average, normal user
* robotgeek raises hand
<Zabulus> okay, so once i register my pw on here, can i change it?
<Jucato> robotgeek: you're not normal either :P
<robotgeek> Zabulus: yes
<Zabulus> good
<Zabulus> REGISTER 12345
<Zabulus> thought so
<gtwy> intelikey: what do you do on your system
<robotgeek> Jucato: no, really. i am on dapper
<Jucato> gtwy: afaik, it's ok. as long as it's not a graphical app
<Jucato> robotgeek: bah :P
<RoKFiT> intelikey: are you there?
<gtwy> Jucato: before i had made a new terminal link that opened "sudo bash" /in the terminal/, now i changed it to kdesu konsole and it removed an error message i used to get upon closing it
<intelikey> gtwy i answer stupid questions in irc that no one else wants.... :)
<gtwy> :)
<RoKFiT> 4734 available packages, thats awesome
<dragon> erm can ne1 help me with kopete ????? ...... it dosint want to connect nemore it just sits there pretending its connecting
<LNXempire> is this correct sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<Jucato> intelikey also answers stupid questions from stuipd people that no one wants to answer :P
<LNXempire> can't find it
<Jucato> LNXempire: no it is not.
<Dr_Willis> I specilize in stupid answers to stupid questions
<RoKFiT> and i am that stupid person?
<Dr_Willis> Kubuntu Faq :)
<Jucato> RoKFiT: no
<intelikey> RoKFiT look in the menu for a way to configure the login process.   i don't think i should tell you how.  they might ban me from the channel.
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> LNXempire: what are you trying to do?
<Jucato> intelikey: no you won't be. you're not in #ubuntu :P
<LNXempire> get rid of ubuntu and install Kubuntu
<intelikey> Jucato lol  true that
<RoKFiT> lol intelikey
<Jucato> intelikey: just take note that if teach him that and he messes his system up, it will be on your hands :P
<intelikey> it has happened there before.
<RoKFiT> tell me in pm
<RoKFiT> Jucato: no it won't
<Chris7mas> anybody here has an apache2 web server installed?
<RoKFiT> i'll just reinstall again
<Zabulus> isnt there an easier way to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<Chris7mas> i noticed a strange thing... if i go on this website: http://ninharp.dynodns.net it will show me the contents of my web server
<Chris7mas> and i don't have any domain associated with my ip address so why is that happening?
<gtwy> RoKFiT: yes but on gentoo not ubuntu
<Jucato> RoKFiT: just a suggestion. unless you really, absolutely, and fully know what you are doing, I wouldn't recommend enabling the root account or graphical login as root
<robotgeek> Zabulus: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<LNXempire> thanks
<gtwy> Chris7mas: your ISP is assigning one
<intelikey> Jucato it will be anyway.... if i answer any question, i'm responsable for what ever breaks for the next six months... havent you noticed that yet
<RoKFiT> Jucato: you have told me this.  i would still like to do it.
<Chris7mas> well...
<Jucato> RoKFiT: that RootSudo page also has instructions on how to do what you want
<Chris7mas> but that address (ninharp.dynodns.net), i found it on a xchat scripts page
<intelikey> RoKFiT to set a root passwd   do this.   sudo passwd root
<Chris7mas> so how comes that guy (which i never heard of before) put there as the homepage for his scripts this domain?
<gtwy> Chris7mas: pm me with your IP and i will tell you if there is a domain associated with it
<RoKFiT> sweet
<Chris7mas> gtwy /whois chris7mas
<RoKFiT> tvtime is not in repo?
<gtwy> doh! undernet hides that for me when i log in
<gtwy> cant believe freenode doesnt
<RoKFiT> any tv applications
<LNXempire> gtwy: hides waht?
<gtwy> LNXempire: your ip
<ninHer> gtwy: Chris7mas ip's is 89.39.4.39
<gtwy> way past this
<ninHer> everybody can see it here
<LNXempire> well can't you manually hide it in freenode?
<RoKFiT> can kmousetool change dpi?
<BluDog_Anchorite> does anyone here know the best method for repairing a MBR after having to do a win re-install on a dual boot system ?
<gtwy> ninHer: asked because i am used to undernet hiding everyones addresses but im not on undernet anymore
<Jucato> !grub | BluDog_Anchorite
<ubotu> BluDog_Anchorite: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ninHer> ok gtwy
<intelikey> RoKFiT to enable kdm root login  edit  /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc   change line 246:  AllowRootLogin=false      enough said.
<RoKFiT> good deal
<intelikey> RoKFiT also if there is any other files like kdmrc.custom  or the like   you need to check them also.  there may be over-rides
<RoKFiT> okay
<gtwy> okay
<RoKFiT> what about the autologin file?
<intelikey> RoKFiT so you get that setup and come back here as root i'll own your box and publish any sensitive info that i find.
<Zabulus> chris7mas, you still there?
<gtwy> ninharp.dynodns.net is loop back
<intelikey> RoKFiT got that.
<gtwy> so anyone who tries to go there gets themselves
<RoKFiT> i got that
<gtwy> oh
<gtwy> then why is he still asking me
<Jucato> RoKFiT: oh, don't login to IRC as root
<Jucato> duh... intelikey beat me to it
<Chris7mas> omg
<Chris7mas> lol :)
<Chris7mas> so 255.255.255.255 is called loop back?
<gtwy> Chris7mas: 127.0.0.1 is loop back
<Chris7mas> so its ip address is actually 127.0.0.1 or what?
<intelikey> RoKFiT as to the auto login it's just another line in the same file.   535:#AutoLoginEnable=true  545:#AutoLoginUser=root
<Zabulus> i dont think 255.255.255.255 is anything...
<gtwy> PING ninharp.dynodns.net (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Jucato> intelikey: thou hast found a willing soul to be thy student :)
<RoKFiT> i can't even get to the file
<RoKFiT> brb
<Jucato> in the dark arts of root :)
<intelikey> Jucato lol
<Chris7mas> nice :)
<Zabulus> i ping the ninhapr.dynodns.net and get 0.0.0.0
<intelikey> not yet.   my box is mostly gui-less but console root autologin  :)
<Jucato> intelikey: <RoKFiT> i can't even get to the file ??
<gtwy> Zabulus: its not important
<intelikey> Jucato should i tell him ?
<Zabulus> yeah, i know
<Jucato> intelikey: your choice... :)
<Jucato> can't leave him halfway there, though
<intelikey> i'll let the bot do the rest.
<Jucato> intelikey: thy student hath returneth
<intelikey> !hidden | RoKFiT
<ubotu> RoKFiT: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<RoKFiT> back
<RoKFiT> yeah uhm, i can't even navigate to /etc/kde3/kdm/.....
<RoKFiT> nor can I login as root
<RoKFiT> root login not allowed
* Jucato whistles nonchalantly in a corner of the room
<intelikey> RoKFiT system files are generally not accessable or at least not changable for anyone but root.
<intelikey> !hidden > RoKFiT
<gtwy> RoKFiT: while you are trying to figure out how to log in as root why dont you open SSH for us
<Jucato> gtwy: heh
<gtwy> RoKFiT: why could you possibly want to log in as root
<intelikey> RoKFiT and that ends another day of broadcasting....  </walks away>
<gtwy> RoKFiT: tired of typing in your password? there is a much easier way
<RoKFiT> why?  because i edit files in the root directory
<gtwy> RoKFiT: try this
<gtwy> open the terminal
<intelikey> gtwy yes i could have told him to set sudoers == "ALL ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL"   :)
<LNXempire> a lage number of users that change to linux complain about setting up a password
<gtwy> RoKFiT: type: sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<gtwy> go down to where it says %admin
<gtwy> and change the line to: %admin  ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD: ALL
<gtwy> and then right click on your konqueror button and configure it. go to the application tab and add "kdesu" before command
<RoKFiT> can i just turn this user account into admin priviledges
<gtwy> RoKFiT: go use windows.
<gtwy> i mdone
<Jucato> RoKFiT: it already is, in some way
<RoKFiT> because with this method will my accounts be passwordless?
<Jucato> RoKFiT: when an app asks for the administrator's password, it means *your* password
<caf_> i'm so glad ATI RAGE is usable in ubuntu
<caf_> it doesn't crash!
<caf_> it's not like I can upgrade my card so yeah
<RoKFiT> su returned with error
<intelikey> RoKFiT if all you want is to break your pinguin, i can tell you a simple way.    at the login screen do this.  select console login     then login as root with the password you set for root   and  type   startx
<caf_> I'm always told "LOL GET A JOB" when I send bug reports and they see I use ATI RAGE
<caf_> >:(
<RoKFiT> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 19 <<<
<RoKFiT> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 19
<RoKFiT> how can i change the file back
<intelikey> do what i just said ^^ and BaDaBing you are super(GUI)user
<Zabulus_> gahhh, now i need help in windows...
<Zabulus_> keep getting bsod with 0x00000007 code
<Zabulus_> and i lost my name AGAIN
<Jucato> Zabulus_: try ##windows ?
<Jucato> Zabulus_: if Zabulus is registered, you can kill it with /msg NickServ GHOST <nick> <password>
<intelikey> and yes there really is a windows channel here
<RoKFiT> i will try, brb
<intelikey> you've been warned about irc'ing as root.
<Jucato> :p
<purpleposeidon> How can I install spanish dictionary for oo?
<purpleposeidon> ah, nvm I found it.
<Zabulus_> YAY, i like that
<Zabulus_> i killed the damn ghost
<caf_> rofl I wonder if Quake 3 runs on this computer
<caf_> I hear there's a linux port now
<Zabulus_> figures, go to the windows room, bunch of people connected
<Zabulus_> and they ARE ALL AFK!!!!
<caf_> so maybe, just maybe, but I doubt it.
<caf_> rofl all afk? that sucks.
<Zabulus_> severely
<RoKFiT> yeah, back, and i say forget that i dea
<RoKFiT> idea*
<RoKFiT> but thats lame i can't access the entire file system
<RoKFiT> but i now have 2 new problems
<RoKFiT> the login screen, or I assume it is X, is running my display at a Hz that is out of range.
<gtwy> RoKFiT: have you ever played a rpg before.. maybe final fantasy
<intelikey> RoKFiT yeah and problem number two, you edited sudoers without either knowing what you were doing or using visudo which should have let you cancel the changes when it saw that they wouldn't work.
<RoKFiT> well how can i fix the display problem?  will the nvidia drivers fix this?
<gtwy> RoKFiT: you ignoring my question?
<RoKFiT> i played it on play station
<RoKFiT> i don't like video games that much
<gtwy> RoKFiT: what happened if you, when you were like a level 2 or 3 noob, went to a place they werent suppose to be... a part of the game they are suppose to go to later?
<RoKFiT> you tell me what would happen
<gtwy> they get owned
<intelikey> let's see.   sudoers is borked and gui login maybe malcomfigured... so it looks from here like, you will probably reload the system to streighten it out.
<RoKFiT> probably
<RoKFiT> there isn't any other way to edit the file
<gtwy> whats the url to the pastebin
<gtwy> you can paste your sudoers file
<RoKFiT> how can i even get to it?
<gtwy> you have access to the terminal right
<intelikey> RoKFiT yeah there are ways.  but you are too green to go there.
<RoKFiT> oh shoot
<RoKFiT> i just showed hidden files
<RoKFiT> i forgot they were hidden
<RoKFiT> now i can see the filesystem
<intelikey> wont matter you can't edit them.
<gtwy> All this because of some periods?
<gtwy> ls -al
<intelikey> gtwy no
<RoKFiT> can i change permissions on the file
<intelikey> !hidden | gtwy
<ubotu> gtwy: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<intelikey> RoKFiT no
<RoKFiT> why not
<intelikey> not without sudo
<RoKFiT> dude
<intelikey> didn't you mess up your sudoers file ?
<RoKFiT> yeah
<gtwy> RoKFiT: try sudo bash
<gtwy> and see if it errors
<RoKFiT> yeah
<RoKFiT> who told me to edit it wrong, like they knew what they were doing
<gtwy> i told you something that works fine
<gtwy> i copied and pasted from my own sudo file
<gtwy> not my fault you cant type
<RoKFiT> right
<gtwy> put the live cd in and fix it
<RoKFiT> so any other ways to fix this
<RoKFiT> how
<intelikey> gtwy it's all your fault...
<RoKFiT> how
<intelikey> RoKFiT drop to a console and login as root
<RoKFiT> how
<RoKFiT> konsole is open
<RoKFiT> if i logout i can't login as root
<RoKFiT> even at terminal
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+f1     use  ctrl+alt+f7  to get back here.
<RoKFiT> and do what when i get there
<intelikey> visudo
<RoKFiT> type that in
<intelikey> undo what ever you did.
<gtwy> RoKFiT: do us all a favor and just rm -rf /
<intelikey> yes type that in  and then fix your mess
<intelikey> gtwy be nice.
<gtwy> sorry sorry
<Zabulus> hmm, now i need to get that error again...
<intelikey> RoKFiT rm means remove and / means the base of the whole system.   don't rm -r /   as root unless you are ready to reload and don't have a windows partition mounted or anything like that
<mae> anyone get skype going on 64 bit? i don't have libXcursor 64 bit :(
<intelikey> gtwy i agree it'd be easier on us   but not on him.
<mae> or 32 bit i thin rather
<RoKFiT> lol i fixed it
<RoKFiT> :D
<RoKFiT> too happy!~!~
<intelikey> RoKFiT congrats.
<gtwy> good
<RoKFiT> okay i'll shutup guys.
<intelikey> there may be hope for you yet.
<RoKFiT> just do we have a tv application?  so i can shutup and watch tv.  tv-to-shut me up?
<robotgeek> RoKFiT: tvtime works fine
<intelikey> yes more than one in fact
<RoKFiT> how can I install it
<RoKFiT> apt-get tvtime?
<robotgeek> !info tvtime
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 636 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<robotgeek> RoKFiT: enable universe, and install it
<intelikey> didn't he enable universe eariler ???
<RoKFiT> where is universe?
<intelikey> i guess not.
<mortici> whats a good plugin for firefox to watch movies in it. like mpg's, mov's, or avi's?
<intelikey> RoKFiT adept
<RoKFiT> what part
<dragon> erm can ne1 help me with kopete ????? ...... it dosint want to connect nemore it just sits there pretending its connecting
<RoKFiT> I'm in the manager
<mortici> dragon, stop all connections
<mortici> and try again
<dragon> i did
<mortici> hmmm
<intelikey> Jucato could walk you right through it.
<RoKFiT> so i go to view
<RoKFiT> manage repositories
<dragon> i even tryed comileing the newest ver from source and that didint work wither
<RoKFiT> and...?
<mortici> RoKFiT, yes
<RoKFiT> and how do i enable it?
<mortici> then there are sources there
<mortici> right click and enagle anythign with universe in it
<RoKFiT> okay thank you
<mortici> dragon, any network config changes?
<dragon> changed router (because had to change isp)
<dragon> stoped working day i canged router ,... and i cannot change the router back :-\
<mortici> hmm
<mortici> possibly a port forwarding issue
<dragon> mmk i know roughly how to set up port forwarding
<mortici> find out which ports each service uses
<RoKFiT> i enabled universe and clicked apply and nothing appears in the search
<mortici> and enable those ports
<mortici> RoKFiT, do Fetch updates first
<mortici> then search
<RoKFiT> i did
<dragon> ok thx
<mortici> any time you add a repo, you have to fetch updates
<intelikey> and anytime you remove one, you should
<RoKFiT> right, but i still can't find the app
<mortici> dragon, then again it really should matter on which router you use, but this one in particular might be more picky
<intelikey> RoKFiT did you enable all the lines with universe ?
<dragon> :-\
<mortici> should i use firefox-gxine plugin to watch avi's from within firefox, or kaffiene plugin?
<gtwy> im sure this has been sent already but i dont see it so
* intelikey wonders if he only got updates...
<gtwy> !repositories | RoKFiT
<ubotu> RoKFiT: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<chx> hi. when going into Kopete // Settings // some account // modify I see something very strange beside the Remember password -- it's not an X neither it's empty, it's a square with lines
<chx> and no matter what I do Kopete does not log in
<chx> there seems to some wallet problem
<gtwy> chx: try gaim?
<chx> we are on Kubuntu, thanks for you advice
<gtwy> it still installs fine
<gtwy> just because you use kde doesnt mean you cant, heaven's fobid, use one gnome application
<chx> but I do not want
<RoKFiT> how do i change the login manager to not run my monitor at a bad Hz?
<RoKFiT> or X
<mortici> does the gxineplugin play movies in firefox or does i launch xine then it plays the movie?
<chx> hmmm
<chx> works now
<intelikey> what error; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop xubunt-desktop
<robotgeek> spelt wrong?
<intelikey> RoKFiT the "login manager" commonly called kdm doesn't do anything with the rezolution or refresh rates. afaik     what ever xorg.conf default is should be what kdm is using.
<intelikey> robotgeek hehhe yeah.  but that's beside the point.
<RoKFiT> maybe i need a reboot?
<intelikey> yeah that would be the Windows thing  to do
<intelikey> ah.
<intelikey> but this is not windows.
<RoKFiT> any good ftp programs?
<unix_infidel> RoKFiT: client or server?
<unix_infidel> proftpd is a great server, and ncftp is a great cli client, alternatively, gftp is a good gui ftp client.
<unix_infidel> be aware though that proftpd has some security flaws that might not have been patched yet.
<RoKFiT> client
<unix_infidel> http://www.milw0rm.com/exploits/2856
<RoKFiT> yeah i want gui
<unix_infidel> gftp
<intelikey> ftp sftp ncftp gfpt konqueror does ftp   and so does mc
<unix_infidel> there's also a firefox extention.
<intelikey> gftp
<RoKFiT> stupid question, but are any "kde look friendly"
<RoKFiT> like they look like they belong on kde
<intelikey> konqueror  is part of kde
<unix_infidel> RoKFiT: if you want something that does FTP like windowx explorer, Konq is your best bet.
<RoKFiT> no i want something like cuteftp or smartftp
<intelikey> gentoo is good with ftp also
<mortici> lol
<mortici> gentoo is great if you have the time or patience
<intelikey> mortici just apt-get install gentoo
<mortici> lol
<intelikey> don't take long.
<intelikey> a few seconds
<unix_infidel> hmmm, smartftp DOES look like a good windows client.
<Invisible_Slack> I have a Dual Core AMD 3800+ with Nforce 4 chipset dual raptor 74 gigs and 1 gig ram with nvidia 7800 video card I keep trying to install kubuntu and everytime it gets to the blue screen loading it just freezes.. Any ideas?
<mortici> intelikey, i droped gentoo 2 days ago after using it for 2 years, and i couldn't be happier here
<unix_infidel> mortici: in favor of?
<mortici> kubuntu
<intelikey> mortici so maybe you haven't understood me here.  i haven't mentioned the linux distro "gentoo"   but the file managere "gentoo"
<RoKFiT> bbl guys thanks for the help
<mortici> intelikey, oh whooooops
<mortici> :P
<intelikey> ;/
<intelikey> as i was saying   'gentoo' does ftp  very well
<intelikey> but most don't like the interface that well
<gtwy> mortici: why did you drop gentoo? etc-update?
<BluDog_Anchorite> the rescue operation 'grub-reinstall' failed with exit code 20.   any idea why i cant re-install grub ?
<gtwy> mortici: why did you drop gentoo? etc-update?
<mortici> gtwy, emerge was becoming a hassle, portage was becoming more broken, and keeping the distro clean was a nightmare, plus i couldn't get beryl to run for the life of me
<gtwy> mortici: portage does seem to break a lot for updates
<mortici> as far as customizability, and actual learning its fantastic
<gtwy> i dont know, gentoo is more of a command line only type of system even though i have used X on it
<mortici> you learn a lot more by using it, mainly about how stuff interacts and what now
<tony__> anyone play wolfenstein ET here and had the sound issue?
<gtwy> mortici: agreed
<mortici> but the fact that it took me 1.5 hours to setup a full running kubuntu system with EVERYTHING i had on the gentoo system which took (at least for me) a few weeks cause i had to do everything manually
<mortici> then again it was a great learning experience
<gtwy> mortici: minimal gentoo install taught me a lot... took about a week because i would do a few hours here and there
<mortici> yep
<mortici> took almost 8 hours to bootstrap my laptop
<gtwy> mortici: if something breaks on the kubuntu system at least you know your way around now though, right?
<mortici> compiling everything was great and all but a huge time sink
<mortici> gtwy, enough to fix most things
<mortici> ive gotten stuck here and there
<gtwy> i used to think it was real cool to compile everything
<mortici> just cause the errors were waaaayyyy to vague
<mortici> gtwy, so did i
<gtwy> but i think gentoo sort of kills it by overdoing it
<mortici> lol untill i realized i could of had the same apps installed in less then a few mins
<xsacha> i use crux distro and it takes me a day to get it setup like kubuntu (everything compiled from source, .. even gcc, kernel, xorg, kde)
<gtwy> especially when you go to install a program and it needs to compile 22 things first
<mortici> gtwy, exactly
<mortici> lol
<xsacha> from fresh install
<gtwy> mortici: ill tell you what though, i put gentoo on my amd x2 64
<gtwy> and it was QUICK
<mortici> I heard good things about Arch, but i heard great things about kubuntu as well so i figured id go with it
<mortici> gtwy, i bet, compared to my 1ghz intel centrino
<xsacha> i think it's good to have a source distro and a package distro
<xsacha> crux on primary, kubuntu on secondary
<mortici> xsacha, nice
<gtwy> i still use gentoo for my servers
<mortici> once i upgrade my desktop
<mortici> ill prolly run kubuntu and gentoo
<gtwy> seriously though, until i tried kubuntu i didnt think that linux was a serious desktop os
<ubuntu> hi all?
<RoKFiT> i enabled and downloaded nvidia-glx and rebooted, but my driver says nv still
<robotgeek> RoKFiT, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<robotgeek> ubuntu: hello
<ubuntu> o..
<ubuntu> i am using a cd
<ubuntu> can i listen to *.wma file?
<robotgeek> ubuntu: with the codecs, you cna
<RoKFiT> robotgeek: what option do i want to select for an nvidia 7600gs?
<robotgeek> !restricted > ubuntu
<RoKFiT> nv?
<robotgeek> RoKFiT: something other than nv, i would guess
<robotgeek> RoKFiT: i am not sure, i dont use nvdia/ati
<RoKFiT> i don't see anything suitable
<RoKFiT> i was moreless looking to install nvidia drivers.  in fedora the update manager installed a driver
<RoKFiT> kmod-nvidia
<ubuntu> does anyone knows how to download the codecs?
<RoKFiT> for what
<robotgeek> ubuntu: i gave you link to page explaining how?
<ubuntu> um thx
<RoKFiT> lol
<ubuntu> for windows audio] 
<RoKFiT> kubuntu is too phat
<ubuntu> what is the meaning of "phat"???
<intelikey> well that's an odd error.   "I'm sorry, You cannot use blackbox without php 4.2 or later.
<intelikey> dapper has php5... that must have been an old script.
<intelikey> hmmm and you have to install apache to install php5   that's wac
<dennister> hello ppls
<dennister> anyone awake?
<julle> hello
<dennister> ji julie
<pierre_> im here...
<dennister> oops...jullle
<julle> ;)
<dennister> can't spell tonight, sorry...hi pierre
<pierre_> hehe
<intelikey> that would be a matter of openion dennister
<dennister> i guess i get this way when I have a social dilemma, lol
<dennister> hi intelikey :)
<unix_infidel> heh, did you have an actual question?
<intelikey> :)
<pierre_> i have one....
<dennister> it's off-topic, would anyone mind a quick one?
<pierre_> whats the topic??
<intelikey> shoot
<dennister> pierre_: if you have a kubuntu-related question, ur would have priority
<intelikey> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<julle> is there a simple guide somewhere on how to compile a new kernel?
<pierre_> im new whit linux...........
<julle> pierre_: so am i :)
<pierre_> hehe
<intelikey> julle kernel.org ?
<pierre_> how can i look for different server on irc?
<dennister> i've been volunteering for over a year at a national charity...now they've invited me for cocktails with the Board of Directors for International Volunteer Day...these directors fly from all over Canada for these quarterly meetings...and I really want to turn down this honour :(
<julle> intelikey: ok i'll check that out
<intelikey> julle may i enquire as to why you are rolling your own kernel ?
<pierre_> LOL
<dennister> how can I get away with this without it being a horrible snub...they've even told me to bring a guest :(
<intelikey> dennister tell them you're not interested
<pierre_> i see....
<dennister> lol is right...but it's so rude...none of the staff get invited to these things
<julle> intelikey: i wanted to update the kernel to the latest
<MPat> Hi! I run into a question and decided to ask here. I have not been able to find kaffeine sc plugin. Do you know if there is one available?
<compnstuff> did you check on automatix...thought I saw one there
<intelikey> ok. i'm wierd.   but i find it far more paletable when someone is open and honest than when they try to " not hurt my feelings "  dennister
<dennister> never mind...it's the holidays...I'll say I had a previous seasonal obligation
<MPat> i will check.
* ArrenLex agrees with intelikey
<intelikey> sure lie to them....
<intelikey> that's always easier
<dennister> i actually agree with you intelikey...i prefer the blunt truth to a polite lie any day
<dennister> hence my dilemma :(
<dennister> be a hypocrite or tell a lie
<ArrenLex> Sorry, I came late. Why does this involve you being a hypocrite?
<dennister> oops...be a hypocrite and* tell a lie, or be rude and turn down what's intended to be an honour
<ArrenLex> Well, do you think it's worse to lie or to be rude?
<dennister> or grin and bear it and keep my trap shut
<ArrenLex> Yes, or suffer.
<compnstuff> quikQ...Ubuntu runs fine...I like KDE...install Kubuntu and had to reinstall my vid drivers etc...Y???
<intelikey> dennister either or ???   sounded more like   "be a hypocritical lier "  or  " possably offend someone with the truth "
<dennister> there's the rub...I don't know...I don't really want to tell them the truth about why I don't want to go
<intelikey> yeah or that last one.
<dennister> lol...technical questions and dilemmas are easier
<intelikey> ArrenLex if that would have been aimed at me, the answer is easy.
<ArrenLex> intelikey: for myself as well, of course.
<ArrenLex> I'm a jerk :)
* intelikey 2
<dennister> would u go to a function to receive an 'honor' you have no itnerest in, realizing that others are trying to reward and recognize your gifts to them?
<intelikey> dennister would i or have i ?
<dennister> both
<dennister> either
<intelikey> either way.  generally yes
<intelikey> yes have  and generally would.
<intelikey> but if for what ever reason i desided not to.  that would be the answer.    not some polite lie.
<Zabulus> im baaaack
<dennister> test lag
<fyun> huh?
<Zabulus> im just waiting for that stupid bsod again
<intelikey> oh my.   i just remembered i'm lagging       bad.   my answers must look oddd
<MPat> compnstuff, no sc in automatix, any other idea?
<intelikey> dennister yeah lag.
<dennister> i'm lagging too, not to worry
<unix_infidel> Zabulus: it'll give you more verbose output than just a BSOD
<compnstuff> *MPat, checked latest repositories list
<no_name> fe
<no_name> ok thanks
<Zabulus> on windows, i just forgot to write everything down
<dennister> well, thx for the input...i'll shut up about this and go on-topic again
<unix_infidel> Zabulus: my best guess is that it's trying to find a kernel from the local cd that works with your newfangled hardware but it's not finding the appropriate kernel
<dennister> my kde's a total mess :(
<Zabulus> got so used to resetting when i saw the bsod in windows 95
<Zabulus> yeah, but i just gotta figure out which one
<intelikey> ok i'm caught up now.  all the lag will probably be 'pebcak' now.
<dennister> bash tab-completion isn't even working anymore
<GoC-> Hola, alguien de espaa?
<unix_infidel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<dennister> anyone got a fix for that? or even know why it might stop working?
<Zabulus> i enabled logging of wiadebug.log
<intelikey> dennister two clues.   tab key not working    or  tab key maped incorrectly.
<dennister> well name-tab completion in konversation is working fine, so it can't be the key...
<intelikey> dennister ok.  drop into a console and test bash there
<dennister> nope...console tabbing just acts like it's a document
<dennister> but I know I haven't made any edits to the keyboard mapping
<dennister> i have to blame kde...so many other problems with it exist I'm afraid I may have to install everything from scratch again
<intelikey> dennister ok  then go back there and use   showkey    hit tab   and see if you get    0x0f 0x8f       (incase you are new to showkey, just wait 10 seconds and it ends)
<Zabulus> `.
<Zabulus> ~.
<bkudria> i have a flash drive that i had renamed in mac os x, and now kubuntu mounts it under that name in /media.  cool!  i want to rename another drive, but i don't have access to mac os x anymore...how can i do it?
<Zabulus> :.
<unix_infidel> Zabulus: problem?
<Zabulus> no, just bored, still
<unix_infidel> Zabulus: then stop scrolling with meaningless content.  open up your $EDITOR
<Zabulus> T_T
<intelikey> is  $EDITOR  actually used ?
<Zabulus> sorry, im tired and am proceeding to lose my mind
<unix_infidel> intelikey: i believe so, i'm not sure.
<unix_infidel> intelikey: yea.
<intelikey> unix_infidel i figured it just relied on /usr/bin/editor
<dennister> all i get is the help section or the cursor tabbing over
<unix_infidel> intelikey: i remember i had to manually export it to vim in hoary.
<unix_infidel> otherwise, when i did visudo, it would open up nano.
<dennister> nor am i able to go backwards in a line of code
<intelikey> unix_infidel yeah it was using /usr/bin/editor  which was by default nano
<intelikey> my visudo uses mcedit
<unix_infidel> *shrug* it just gets used wherever i throw my .bashrc
<dennister> if i hit the backspace key I just get ^[[D
<intelikey> dennister yeah you have a bad key map there.
<dennister> and that's just the bash problems...what about kdeinit, ksycocoa errors, crashes, etc?
<dennister> reinstall the whole bloody thing?
<intelikey> i've seen that before.   but i can't tell you the easy cure, off the top of my head
<intelikey> dennister that's one soultion
<intelikey> solution maybe
<dennister> i might have to anyway, once my new tuner gets here from hauppauge
<intelikey> fruadian perhaps
<dennister> it only took 2 days to go from Toronto to NY with purolater ground :)
<dennister> freudian u mean?
<intelikey> did i ?   :)
<intelikey> it's too late for such....
* Zabulus leaves to play games
<dennister> I'll wait till i get the tuner back, and do it all next weekend...if it wasn't for that bloody cocktail party I'd have that weekend completely free
<intelikey> how ya like that quit message ?
<dennister> cute intelikey...u hitting the sack?
<GoC-> espaol
<intelikey> not yet
<intelikey> -:- SignOff Zabulus: #kubuntu ("IceChat - Its what Cool People use") <<<  what would mine say ?
<dennister> perhaps someone knows the answer to this question i posted in the mailing list:
<intelikey> bx it's what....
<intelikey> never mind.
<dennister> is there any NPO status for the loco teams? or ubuntu itself?
<intelikey> NPO ?
<dennister> NonProfit Organization
<intelikey> oh
<intelikey> dennister being world wide   i'm not sure that would apply anyway
<dennister> yeah...but the locos are national, so they might be registerable
<intelikey> might be
<dennister> it's ok...hoping to get an answer in the mailing list...i'm just impatient when I'm curious
<dennister> I think i will go to bed myself...it's after 3 am here and I've been glad to get back to a better schedule lately
<dennister> good night all
<intelikey> shalom dennister
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey:
<intelikey> i'm not a bot.  check with ubotu
<MilhousePunkRock> ;-)
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> had you wondering didn't i
<MilhousePunkRock> Actually not...
<intelikey> long time no C++
<ubuntu> halooo
<intelikey> how you been ?
<MilhousePunkRock> What makes me wonder though is that I don't have any battery/power related settings anymore after I upgraded to Edgy...
<MilhousePunkRock> I've been fine so far... Pretty busy in university, but still fine...
<MilhousePunkRock> What about you?
<intelikey> well
<intelikey> fat and sassy
<MilhousePunkRock> Hehe...
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: You probably remember how I fought with the power management on my laptop on Dapper for weeks and weeks, don't you?
<intelikey> vaguely
<intelikey> other peoples problems fade into a blurr with time....  it seems to take about 4.2 seconds to start the process  :)
<intelikey> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: The point is, Edgy made it work (somewhat)...
<intelikey> ah kewl
<intelikey> but you now have no "battery/power related settings"    correct ?
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: Not out of the box though, of course... And I am missing the setting for both battery/power and the hotkeys in KControl now...
<MilhousePunkRock> I added a new user to check some edgy stuff in "vanilla" mode... I never looked if he has the settings though
<intelikey> yeah i hear that kcontrol changed somewhat   i'm still with the LTS
<intelikey> could quote one as havving said,  "ah it's still there just moved"   but didn't catch what he was looking at in kcontrol
<intelikey> havving ?    typo king at your service.
<leafw> does anyone know where are the address book entries stored under ~/.kde ?
<leafw> a grep doesn't find emails that I know are in the book
<leafw> or, is there any way to open the address book and export it somehow?
<intelikey> leafw you should be able to export     which app ?    kontact ?
<leafw> from kmail
<MilhousePunkRock> leafw: I think KMail has an export function
<MilhousePunkRock> leafw: I did not find it now though... Where do you want your mails to go?
<leafw> I need the email addresses, not the emails themselves
<intelikey> leafw kmail menu  'tools > address book ' address book menu 'file > export '
<leafw> intelikey : thanks!
<leafw> now, though, where are they stored? Shouldn't they be under ~/.kde/ somewhere?
<ubuntu_> hello all
<leafw> are they in binary, and a grep doesn't see them ?
<intelikey> just a note; it took 85% of that time to setup kmail so i could look and 10% to type in the answer.
<robotgeek> leafw: .kde/apps/share/kdeaddressbook, maybe?
<intelikey> so 5% of that time was my looking time.  surely you could have found it...
<kubuntu-power> hello i just got shipped the live cd of kubuntu 6.06 lts and thanx for that
<leafw> robotgeek : I don't have the kdeaddressbook entry
<leafw> but kmail was using some address book anyway
<robotgeek> leafw: i am just guessing, i am too lazy to look :)
<leafw> aha
<kubuntu-power> im now on the live cd can u help me dubble partion so i have xp and kubuntu 2 in 1?
<leafw> maybe /kab
<kubuntu-power> hello leaf u able to help me?
<leafw> hum, share/apps/kabc!
<kubuntu-power> im creating a dubble partion from the kubuntu live cd so i can have xp to
<kubuntu-power> can u help me in it?
<leafw> your setup involves propietary software, so if you want help, you should pay for it.
<kubuntu-power> what u mean?
<leafw> ask www.ubuntu.com, commercial support.
<intelikey> kubuntu-power just make free 'unpartitioned' space on the hd and let the *buntu installer do the partition work.    it will insist on formating it anyway.
<kubuntu-power> ok intel follow me if im doing riight
<intelikey> riight ?    fraudian ?
<intelikey> no just a typo....    never mind.
<kubuntu-power> ok on dev 1 i got xp 74,52 gb and xp simbol ntfs on dev 2 i did ext3 got the pengin simbol and 7 .84 mb right intel?
<kubuntu-power> i have to create the kubuntu partion as primary or extended ?
<intelikey> doesn't matter  linux is not picky
<kubuntu-power> ok
<kubuntu-power> then i do primary
<unix_infidel> remember though.
<unix_infidel> you're limited to a set numbe rof primary partitions.
<kubuntu-power> i got a 80 gb hd how much i have to make the kubuntu partion of?
<MilhousePunkRock> kubuntu-power: Make sure you defragmented the XP disk with something better than windows internal defrag tool
<kubuntu-power> like what?
<kubuntu-power> btw i did it whit xp one says it's fine now
<intelikey> kubuntu-power you need at least 3g  would be better if 6+ if you have a seperate home partition
<unix_infidel> MilhousePunkRock: never had problems with the shipped defrag tool.
<kubuntu-power> i got left 74.52 gb
<kubuntu-power> ok ill do primary partion then ext3 is ok ?
<kubuntu-power> or i put else then ext3?
<unix_infidel> ext3 is safest. but not the fastest.
<unix_infidel> google against your options.
<intelikey> like i said the system needs at least 3g   so   4g for /   69g for /home  and the 1.2 or what ever is left as swap if you plan on using swap
<unix_infidel> wait, you've got an 80GB drive, with 74GB free with a windows install residing in the 6GB
<unix_infidel> not smart. imho
<kubuntu-power> yes i got xp pro 80 gb hd
<intelikey> unix_infidel why not ?
<unix_infidel> intelikey: if i'm understanding correctly, he's putting xp within ~6GB
<intelikey> unix_infidel i've installed xp on 4g
<bkudria> when i plug in my zaurus (acting as a mass-storgae device), kubuntu mounts 8 copies.  how do i fix it?
<intelikey> unix_infidel what's the point ?
<robotgeek> unix_infidel: that's okay, he can always make a ext3 partition and read it in windows
<kubuntu-power> i all ready have xp im using the live cd of kubuntu is kubuntu i have to install now not xp to have 2 in 1
<unix_infidel> Do what you want, you'll regret putting XP within 6GB later if you actually intend on "USING" it.
<kubuntu-power> ok
<unix_infidel> Hell, your swap file is approx 1GB
<Voker57> how to change trashbin properties?
<kubuntu-power> so it says 0.00 gb how u write 6 gb in it?
<intelikey> unix_infidel no.  your swap file in xp is sizable
<kubuntu-power> dimesion 6 .00gb correst this for kubuntu
<kubuntu-power> correct*
<unix_infidel> intelikey: i was just trying to make the point that XP management of resources is horrendous.  6GB to play with is reasonable, but barely enough.
<intelikey> unix_infidel i don't have a drive that large  :)
<unix_infidel> intelikey: lol, then spend less money on vanilla pepsi and after about a month you'll have 20 bucks.
<unix_infidel> more than enough for a 250GB PATA drive :P
<intelikey> vanilla pepsi ????  yuch
<MilhousePunkRock> bkudria: You could create a udev rule to have it assigned the same name always no matter in what order you plug in mass storage devices
<bkudria> MilhousePunkRock: it is already assigned a name, it is mounted as name, name-1, name-2, etc
<kubuntu-power> is this how u write 6.00 gb?
<kubuntu-power> couse i got 0.00 and don't know how to write it
<intelikey> kubuntu-power i'm not sure what you are looking at there ?
<intelikey> kubuntu-power what app ?
<kubuntu-power> afther ext3 says dimension of the mb gb 0.00
<kubuntu-power> i want to put  6 gb for kubuntu how i write that in it?
<MilhousePunkRock> kubuntu-power: You could use GPartEd to partition your drive...
<intelikey> s/could/should/
<MilhousePunkRock> That's what I always use, it works fine and is really easy to use...
<kubuntu-power> im using the live cd works fine just nead how to write the corect gb size in this 0.00
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: :-D
<intelikey> try 6g
<Voker57> How to configure the Trashbin???
<kubuntu-power> how much does kubuntu take btw?
<kubuntu-power> xp says here 3gb
<MilhousePunkRock> kubuntu-power: Depends on your needs
<kubuntu-power> well i just nead to chat download and surf web
<kubuntu-power> but as i got 74 gb to waste
<intelikey> seeing that ive been ignored on that point, i think i'll decline to mention that i already said that the kubuntu installer needed 3g minimum
<intelikey> btw unix_infidel  what does a pata drive plug into in an scsi box ?
<MilhousePunkRock> ok, make it 10 for windows, 10 for kubuntu, 2 times your ram plus video ram for swap, rest for home
<intelikey> "ram plus video ram for swap"  is this a lappy ?
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: Hibernating is useful on desktops too, isnt it?
<intelikey> well not very...
<intelikey> can be used.  but not very usefull
<kubuntu-power> damn im lost
<Voker57> Hey ppl help!
<kubuntu-power> do i have to do redimension to the xp one ?
<bkudria> uh oh
<MilhousePunkRock> kubuntu-power: Of course, since it now probably takes up the whole disc...
<intelikey> Voker57 what do you want to do with the trashbin ?
<kubuntu-power> ok
<Voker57> intelikey: I wish to disable it
<MilhousePunkRock> Voker57: That's possible
<intelikey> right click on it ?
<Voker57> nah
<intelikey> or use kcontrol ?
<intelikey> nah ?
<Voker57> it displays folder props
<MilhousePunkRock> Voker57: You can override the trahsbin with Shift+Delete
<Voker57> MilhousePunkRock: thx
<MilhousePunkRock> IIRC you can even disable it completely...
<intelikey> you can make .trash a symlink to /dev/null too  :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Or get rid of the confirmation for deleting something
* MilhousePunkRock cannot remember where though
<intelikey> in konqueror configuration
<intelikey> or kcontrol
<intelikey> iirc
<kubuntu-power> says ntfs active dimension 74,52 gb begging  0.03 mb end the xp one
<kubuntu-power> beggins and ends whit 74.52 bg
<kubuntu-power> dev 1
<bkudria> when i plug in my zaurus (acting as a mass-storage device), kubuntu mounts 8 copies.  how do i fix it?
<kubuntu-power> for dev to i got free and says 7.84 mb free start 74.52 gb end 74.53 gb
<kubuntu-power> this dev 2 the free one
* intelikey <grumbles> i guess i'll have to install and run gparted one time so i'll know what kubuntu-power is looking at...
<MilhousePunkRock> Voker57: Open konqueror and go to settings --> configure konqueror
<MilhousePunkRock> On the first tab (Behaviour) it deals with the trash
<kubuntu-power> did u understand every thing punk rock?
<Voker57> MilhousePunkRock: ok
<kubuntu-power> so ill do redimension on the xp one to start then guide me
* intelikey seem unreasonable to have to dl + install gparted on a box with no partitions just to answer a question </grumbles>
<MilhousePunkRock> kubuntu-power: The GPartEd live CD is the safest choice for you, really
<kubuntu-power> where do i get that?
<MilhousePunkRock> IIRC the partitioning tool in the Kubuntu setup wasnt really powerful...
<MilhousePunkRock> kubuntu-power: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<kubuntu-power> where u get this gp?
<kubuntu-power> a ok
<MilhousePunkRock> First google hit
<MilhousePunkRock> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<kubuntu-power> im new to linux and never done a dubble partion before just nead u tell me what to do punk
<kubuntu-power> and i will do it fine im sure
* intelikey thought parted was what the live installer used
<kubuntu-power> so im on the xp partion now and will do ridimension
<kubuntu-power> what i have to write there?
<MilhousePunkRock> kubuntu-power: 1. you need to say my name completely to get my attention, try mil-tab
<kubuntu-power> milhousepunkrock
<MilhousePunkRock> 2. I told you, GPartEd is the safest choice... Do you have a broadband connection and a CD burner?
<MilhousePunkRock> there you go, kubuntu-power
<nobane> hey
<MilhousePunkRock> This way, what you write appears in red here and I know I am adressed
<kubuntu-power> im more lost whit that gp if u quide me im sure i can make it
<kubuntu-power> so im on redimension now the xp partion i got new dimension 76308.71 and free space 7.84 all mb
<kubuntu-power> what i do?
<kubuntu-power> says here minimun redimension 2gb
<kubuntu-power> o got it
<intelikey> ha that warning in gparted....   "root permissions required,  sense gparted can be a weapon of mass distruction only root can run it. "   lol
<intelikey> ok i've seen gparted now.    i still think it's the same app that the dapper live CD installer uses
<unix_infidel> yea.
<intelikey> i haven't see the edgy installer but bet it's the same
<T3hWiz0rd> woot
<T3hWiz0rd> I am finally on the car dealerships wireless network
<T3hWiz0rd> hurray packet attacking
<T3hWiz0rd> now to rape their t1 line with downloads, like an ethical person :-)
<unix_infidel> or a smart person and setup a third party AP?
<intelikey> hmm fat8 fat12 fat16 fat32  wasn't there another one ?
<unix_infidel> vfat is basically fat32
<unix_infidel> if that's what your looking for.
<intelikey> unix_infidel mmm no.  it works for mounting 8-32
<unix_infidel> i have no idea what your talking about.
<unix_infidel> still on gparted?
<intelikey> vfat mounts fat[8-32]    but wasn't there another M$ fs   and not ntfs
<intelikey> what is msdos fs ?  is that fat12 ?
<unix_infidel> yea
<T3hWiz0rd> ms had another filesystem besides the fats?
<unix_infidel> T3hWiz0rd: he was talking about another fat variation besides the ones listed above.
<T3hWiz0rd> oh.
<unix_infidel> fat12 was part of the original nt iirc.
<T3hWiz0rd> I never liked FAT
<T3hWiz0rd> both for its name... and other reasons...
<intelikey> fat12 was the standard on floppy disks  3.5"  but i think 5.25" was fat8      not sure ?
<unix_infidel> the better question, does it really matter anymore?
<T3hWiz0rd> lol really.
<intelikey> did it ever ?
<T3hWiz0rd> for windows users, once.
<unix_infidel> all that mattered was that i get 12 letters for the file name and another 3 for the extension.
<unix_infidel> w00t.
<intelikey> not really.   same then as now      bassicly  "who gives a ***** about the file system,  just make the mouse work"
<T3hWiz0rd> my mouse stopped working on my windows computer the other day
<T3hWiz0rd> so i couldn't even reboot it! it was t3h h0rrible.
<llutz> intelikey: dosnames are 8.3
<intelikey> llutz i know that  tell unix_infidel
<llutz> ups,s r y
<unix_infidel> what?
<llutz> too early
<intelikey> not 12.3 unix_infidel 8.3
<unix_infidel> heh, :P
<unix_infidel> roflcopt.lol
<intelikey> hehhe   ROFLC~1.LOL
<intelikey> there was no lower case either
<eRen`Bis> Bonjour!
<unix_infidel> also true.
<matroblend> Does anyone know anything about pythoncard?
<intelikey> ./bbsetup.sh: line 133: php: command not found
<intelikey> Do you have PHP 4.2 or later installed on this system?
<intelikey> [yes]  -> yes
<intelikey> Why did you lie?
<intelikey> [Enter to continue] 
<intelikey> but it is installed
<intelikey> ii  php5-common                   5.1.2-1ubuntu3.4                Common files for packages built from the php
<intelikey> well that too ...  ii  php5                          5.1.2-1ubuntu3.4                server-side, HTML-embedded scripting languag
<robotgeek> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> night night
<intelikey> that kinda P's me off,  being called a lier by a script that i didn't even write.....
<unix_infidel> venkat naidu?
<robotgeek> who's that?
<intelikey> does anyone know what provides/manages "alternatives" ?
<robotgeek> intelikey: update-alternatives --help ?
<kraut> moin
<intelikey> but    origen `which update-alternatives`    drew a blank
<robotgeek> intelikey: maybe dpkg, i am thinking
<intelikey> i still don't know what provides/manages "alternatives"    i already knew where the script was that updated them.
<intelikey> hmmm ok maybe.
<fdoving> intelikey: you mean /etc/alternatives ?
<intelikey> fdoving no   well yes and no.    i do away with /etc/alternatives/   but sometimes if i install something it remakes that dir
<robotgeek> intelikey: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=%2Fusr%2Fsbin%2Fupdate-alternatives&searchmode=searchfilesanddirs&case=insensitive&version=edgy&arch=i386
<intelikey> ever hear of tinyurl ?
<robotgeek> intelikey: the usual approach, i think is to create a file manually
<robotgeek> intelikey: yes :) i did not expect it so big!
* noiesmo here's a quick beryl demo I just uploaded http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3KTzijxt28
<guglielf> (n=name@ip) <--- is it possible to change this string, maybe in konversation?
<fdoving> guglielf: you can change the 'name' part easily..
<matroblend> How do you get identified to join the #python channel?
<robotgeek> !register > matroblend
<fdoving> guglielf: in konversation go to 'settings -> identities -> advanced [tab] , change the 'ident' part.
<matroblend> How do I register? sorry I am new
<_4str1> yop
<fdoving> !register | matroblend
<ubotu> matroblend: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<matroblend> Got it ty reading now
<lenscape> matroblend: you could start with: /msg nickserv help
<intelikey> so basicly the only way to totally do away with alternatives is to uninstall dpkg......  i could do that....
<RoKFiT> is anyone here?
<intelikey> i added two lines to /usr/sbin/update-alternatives   head 2   #!/bin/sh    exit 0         but that doesn't keep packages from having /etc/alternatives/blah in them.
<RoKFiT> intelikey: can you help me mount my hd?
<intelikey> probably   what you got ?
<guglielf> fdoving: tnx, and to get something like the string you have?
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<RoKFiT> intelikey: it's a sata hd 300gb
<RoKFiT> plugged in
<RoKFiT> partitioned ext3
<intelikey> RoKFiT sudo fdisk -l
<intelikey> that should list it for you so you'll know the device address.
<RoKFiT> yeah
<RoKFiT> it's /dev/sdb1
<RoKFiT> system hpfs/ntfs - does that mean ext3?
<fdoving> guglielf: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<intelikey> RoKFiT nope
<intelikey> but that's the partition type
<RoKFiT> could it still be ext3, because on fedora i remember partitioning it to ext3
<intelikey> RoKFiT try sduo e2fsck /dev/sdb1
<intelikey> that should tell you if it is
<intelikey> errr
<intelikey> RoKFiT try sudo e2fsck /dev/sdb1
<matroblend> Lenscape: thx I am reading the faq, now so as I understand it I type my info in as /msg nickserv register <your-password> is nickserv my nick?
<eilker> !phpnuke
<RoKFiT> it's going
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpnuke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> RoKFiT does that check the fs  or does it error out ?
<matroblend>  /msg nickserv help
<RoKFiT> checking fs
<guglielf> fdoving: tnx again. that can be an interesting read for other irc related things i suppose
<intelikey> good.
<lenscape> matroblend: no. nickserv is a service. It knows you nick from the origin of the msg
<matroblend> lenscape oh
<RoKFiT> intelikey: so is it ext3?
<intelikey> RoKFiT yessir.     sudo mkdir /media/sdb1 ;sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1                                                                                                    when ever that fsck finishes,   it should get you mounted.     the manual pages for all these command line apps are generally   man command    like man mount   or man e2fsck    or man fdisk.
<RoKFiT> i do not need to edit fstab?
<intelikey> if you want it to automount you do.  if you just want to mount it.   you just use the mount command.
<eilker> hi people, i cant find a guide "how to setup dhcp server" (trying for wmvare)
<xsacha> "Today saw the announcement by the Internet Explorer development team of a free, downloadable, pre-activated Windows XP SP2 image with Internet Explorer 6 installed."
<RoKFiT> yeah how do i automount it?
<RoKFiT> or what do i need to put in fstab
<intelikey> RoKFiT now you have changed the whole question.   you asked "<RoKFiT> intelikey: can you help me mount my hd?"    you are going to have to learn to say what you mean.    and ask smart questions.
<eilker> !dhcp > eilker
<RoKFiT> sorry
<RoKFiT> intelikey: can you help me auto mount my hd into fstab?
<eilker> people should i install dhcp or dhcp3 ??? (trying for wmvare)
<intelikey> RoKFiT put this line in your /etc/fstab      "/dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ext3 defaults,auto 0 0 "    without the quotation marks.
<fdoving> eilker: dhcp3-server
<intelikey> RoKFiT but do run the command i gave you.       sudo mkdir /media/sdb1 ;sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<intelikey> RoKFiT after that it should mount at boot time.
<RoKFiT> do the amount of spaces matter?
<intelikey> nope
<RoKFiT> how could you tell my hd was ext3 when it said ntfs/hd something something
<llutz> eilker: looking for a simple dhcpd? use dnsmasq
<intelikey> cause e2fsck checks only ext2 or ext3 file systems
<RoKFiT> oh wait, i can't write to the file
<intelikey> yes you can.   sudo nano /etc/fstab
<RoKFiT> i edited as root
<eilker> llutz: in fact i dont know what i am looking for, i installed vmware server , for its performance i need to install dhcp server (they say like this)
<RoKFiT> wait that still didn't work
<RoKFiT> yeah it did
<eilker> llutz: may i use dnsmasq for it ?
<RoKFiT> is kate better than kwrite?
<intelikey> RoKFiT next question you will probably have is why you cant write to the drive.
<RoKFiT> no, but why wouldn't i be able to?
<llutz> eilker: don't know about vmware but dnsnasq is a simple dhcpd, easy to set up. should be ok
<intelikey> RoKFiT better is subjective.   they are both good.
<intelikey> RoKFiT permissions.
<RoKFiT> oh shoot
<RoKFiT> how do i set those?
<intelikey> RoKFiT sudo chmod 777 /media/sdb1
<RoKFiT> done.
<RoKFiT> can i reboot to test it?
<fragrag> Hello, I made a partition specially made to share between my Windows and Linux installation. But I get an error saying mount: can't find /dev/hdb5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<intelikey> that should give you full access to the disk.   or at least it's root directory.    (seeing that i don't know what's on it)
<intelikey> RoKFiT why reboot ?
<intelikey> it's mounted.
<RoKFiT> oh cool.
<RoKFiT> well thanks
<intelikey> RoKFiT you can do     df -h    to see where it's mounted and the spaces specs.
<momal> looking for a program similar to what nero vision did on windows... Whats the best one for linux ?
<intelikey> momal i though nero had a linux port too
<RoKFiT> .    /dev/sdb1
<intelikey> that's the device.
<intelikey> the other end is where it's mounted
<momal> intelikey: Thats only for burning... nero vision is a program that I can just drag in video files set up chapters and set up a menu and it encodes it all into dvd format and ready to burn
<RoKFiT> yes thank you so much for the help
<intelikey> RoKFiT np
<RoKFiT> i'm having a hard time finding frostwire in repos
<intelikey> momal outa my league.  i'm still playing with floppy disks
<momal> haha
<intelikey> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<intelikey> RoKFiT follow that url ^
<fragrag> Hello, I made a partition specially made to share between my Windows and Linux installation. But I get an error saying mount: can't find /dev/hdb5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<intelikey> actually i think i have a broken dvd writer here some place.......
<intelikey> fragrag from what command ?
<fragrag> I'm just trying to open the partition, I've probably skipped a step
<intelikey> just trying to open it how   where ?
<fragrag> Basically I partitioned a piece of my harddrive to FAT32 so I can share between Windows and Linux.
<fragrag> With Konqueror
<RoKFiT> i can't change the color of konsole, how come?
<RoKFiT> fixed
<intelikey> RoKFiT schema
<intelikey> fragrag ok you are in konqureor and where in the file system are you ?
<fragrag> I'm in system:/media/, and if I click on the partiton and getting the error, I'm in 'system:/media/hdb5'
<intelikey> did you try right click mount ?
<intelikey> that's a guess....
<fragrag> Gives me 'mount: can't find /dev/hdb5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab'
<intelikey> hmmm well lets fix rather than trying to find out why it's the way it is.
<fragrag> What do I do then?
<filip_> I cant manage to install a Java runtime program.. (a program to play Java?) anyone who can help me?
<intelikey> fragrag sudo nano /etc/fstab   add   "/dev/hda5 /media/hda5 vfat auto,dmask=000,fmask=111 0 0 "  without the quotes   save and exit.
<intelikey> !java
<fragrag> Do I type that in Konsole?
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<intelikey> yes sudo nano /etc/fstab
<intelikey> in konsole
<RoKFiT> i like it
<filip_> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<RoKFiT> intelikey: so do you just hang out in here and help everyone?
<RoKFiT> or are you one of those bots?
<fragrag> He's real
<intelikey> and inside of nano    "/dev/hda5 /media/hda5 vfat auto,dmask=000,fmask=111 0 0 "
<RoKFiT> oh
<fragrag> Bots are rather more, automated
<fragrag> So alot of thanks to everyone on this channel :)
<dreameen> hey chaps
<dreameen> i dont like the new kubuntu power manager in Edgy, how can i get the old one from Breezy?
<intelikey> fragrag that's openion more than fact.  you have never seen nor heard me.  you have not felt a pulse nor checked a tempiture...    am i "real"
<RoKFiT> dude kubuntu is where it's AT!
<fragrag> O_O :O
<RoKFiT> seriously
<intelikey> ;/
<RoKFiT> it's got flow
<fragrag> By the way, can you tell me again what to do? I didn't completely understand it
<lenscape> RoKFiT: not until they stop messing with KDE, it ain't
<RoKFiT> true
<dreameen> the new power manager sux hard.
<intelikey> the page up key is nice for that fragrag
<fragrag> Ooh woops :)
<momal> Looking for a good program like "Nero Vision" but for linux... Anyone know of one ?
<lenscape> momal: what does it do?
<fragrag> And then I just save it, right?
<momal> Drag video in sorts into chapters then i set up a menu and it slams it all into dvd format
<RoKFiT> that frostwire install looked lengthy
<momal> hmm.. is that called dvd authoring ?
<intelikey> momal if you haven't noticed yet those of us that have to ask that, usually don't have the answer either...
<lenscape> I'm sure they exist for Linux
<momal> lozl
<dreameen> how can u introduce sth as intrusive and not configurable as the new power saving manager in Edgy?
* dreameen wonders
<momal> yea there are 2 I have but one doesn't have menu support and the other one takes way to long to encode :(
<RoKFiT> yes and now to install my video card drivers
<RoKFiT> i made a post on the website
<RoKFiT> but they keep listing as nv
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-162-149-45.hot.res.rr.com]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<dreameen> it keeps my CPU speed at 800MhZ constant and it's a 2ghz processor!
<intelikey> !nv | RoKFiT
<ubotu> RoKFiT: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fragrag> intelikey: How do I save and exit? On the bottom it says ^X but what do I exactly do?
<intelikey> ^ is the control key
<intelikey> ctrl X
<RoKFiT> intelikey: what can i do?
<RoKFiT> i've read the website
* AciX Hii
<RoKFiT> also links from this chat aren't opening in firefox
<fragrag> oh, alright :)
<fragrag> RoKFiT: I'm gussing Firefox isn't your default browser
<dreameen> rubbish i say..
<dreameen> farewell
<RoKFiT> i put in firefox as default
<RoKFiT> "firefox" i set to default
<eilker> what is inet addr? is it subnet adress ?
<RoKFiT> i set default to "firefox" i mean
<intelikey> RoKFiT did you install firefox ?
<fragrag> Ok intelikey, I did that
<RoKFiT> lol, yeah
<RoKFiT> it's open now
<intelikey> fragrag that oughta do it.
<intelikey> fragrag see if she'll mount now
<fragrag> Weird, didn't do it... Wait, I think you made a mistake.. Isn't it suppose to be hdb5 instead of hda5?
<intelikey> did i or you make that ?
<fragrag> You gave me the line /dev/hda5 /media/hda5 vfat auto,dmask=000,fmask=111 0 0
<intelikey> fragrag yeah looks like i misread you on the device.  change both hda5  to hdb5    and try it.
<fragrag> Ok
<RoKFiT> hello, konversation links not opening in firefox
<RoKFiT> or any browser for that matter
<intelikey> fragrag ok now you know i'm real.... :)
<fragrag> I knew you were real, it was RoKFiT that was doubting :)
<intelikey> he still is.
<RoKFiT> well you guys have ben in here for so long
<RoKFiT> i wasn't sure
<RoKFiT> my system is so near perfect
<RoKFiT> i love kubuntu
<intelikey> RoKFiT so copy the link and paste it in the browser until someone that can help you comes in
<lenscape> is it me or are two monitors just not enough any more?
<intelikey> just right click highlight   and then click the browser address box  clear it and dubble click (or middle if you have three)
<fragrag> It says I have to be in root to mount it..
<intelikey> lenscape why use a monitor.   doesn't the printer work ?
<RoKFiT> found it
<intelikey> fragrag ok   sudo mount -a
* lenscape tries drag-n-drop on his printer
<RoKFiT> but dang, that ntfs put a lot of pops in my music when i copied it all off the disk
<RoKFiT> that sucks!
<RoKFiT> ntfs driver*
<RoKFiT> that seriously needs to get fixed
<fragrag> Oh that SoB... /media/hdb5 does not exist
<intelikey> probably the sound rendering rather than the disk translation
<intelikey> fragrag lol
<RoKFiT> intelikey: what sound rendering
<RoKFiT> what can i fix?
<RoKFiT> or change?
<intelikey> fragrag did i misread you or did i ?    so make the dir.     sudo mkdir /media/hdb5
<RoKFiT> the amarok engine is xine engine
<RoKFiT> on autodetect
<RoKFiT> i had this problem in fedora
<RoKFiT> any ideas intelikey?
<fragrag> Voila!
<fragrag> Thanks alot :D
<intelikey> RoKFiT my idea is to install sox and play all sound files from the console   but that's probably not acceptable to you.
<fragrag> Can Linux read NTFS too?
<intelikey> it can
<RoKFiT> lol, i don't really want to do that
<intelikey> it can write to ntfs but there are warnings that go with that.
<RoKFiT> any other options or am i stuck with popping music?
<intelikey> RoKFiT idk i'm not much on the gui
<RoKFiT> everyone says that
<intelikey> don't use one much.
<fragrag> Really?.. Alright, I have a feeling, that what I did was rather obsolete.. Or not, I still need to be able to put stuff onto my windows installation so having a third partition as a middleman shouldn't be obsolete
<RoKFiT> what do you use?
<RoKFiT> cli
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<intelikey> RoKFiT yes
<intelikey> fragrag true that.
<RoKFiT> so how do i fix this?
<intelikey> i'm finished in 20 minutes.   better make my rounds again.
<RoKFiT> there is no solution?
<fragrag> Alright, mounting the windows installation shouldn't harm my windows installation right?
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> i type "kwrrite" in Alt+f2 it launches opera and tries to go to that address, i just want it to tell me that i there is no such command,
<fragrag> Hello ace
<Ace2016> How do i change that?
<Ace2016> hi fragrag
<intelikey> fragrag one could always mount it ro to be safe
<fragrag> ro?
<Ace2016> read only
<fragrag> I'm going on a limb here, but check your opera settings?
<fragrag> How do I do that?
<fragrag> And is this correct? "/dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     ntfs    auto,dmask=000,fmask=111 0 0"
<intelikey> mount /dev/devicenode /media/mountpoint -o ro,umask=000
<RoKFiT> how do i fix my audio?
<intelikey> fragrag sudo that ^
<intelikey> inturpret the devicenode and mountpoint
<intelikey> later.
<fragrag> I was ahead of you :D
<ebees> Hi all. I'm wondering if I can get a bit of advice. I'm running Kubuntu 6.06. I have a 200G HDD and have added a second HDD of 160G. I ran fdisk and deleted all the existing partitions. I then created on partition and wrote the table and exited. I've added the hdd to fstab as /video (for my home vid files that I'm working on) but I the drive is reading as only 89mb! I'm at a bit of loss.
<fragrag> Should there be a ntfs in between?
<Ace2016> you messed up somewhere?
<Ace2016> have a look in qtparted?
<intelikey> fragrag in the fstab  your post    change  auto,dmask=000,fmask=111    to   auto,ro,dmask=000,fmask=111
<RoKFiT> i just increased sound buffer
<RoKFiT> will that fix it?
<ebees> Hi Ace. I did and it shows the drive as 149G
<fragrag> possibly
<Bubba_Gump> how to unrar files using ark?
<Ace2016> ebees: where did it say it was 89mb? was it kwikdisk?
<RoKFiT> still popping
<fragrag> Right, that worked, bloody awesome :D
<ebees> No sorry. When I open it in konqueror
<ebees> after rebooting
<Ace2016> i know, try writing 90mb to it, i wonder what would happen
<ebees> just be a minute...putting the baby to bed (now I can use two hands to type :)) back in a mo
<Bubba_Gump> awwww...
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<outime> u
<fragrag> :)
<outime> Oops :-P
<ebees> back
<ebees> I tried to write a larger file and it informed me the drive was full! Weird
<Ace2016> oh
<Ace2016> have you made an 89mb partition at all? say for /boot ?
<ebees> If I run df -h
<ebees> I get:
<ebees> dev/hdb1              89M   27M   57M  33% /video
<Bubba_Gump> sorted my ark unrar problem :)
<ebees> Hmmmmmmm. just noted in qtparted that it shows the drive label as /boot
<ebees> ???
<ebees> I *think* I've made an error, but I'm buggered if I know how... or what
<Ace2016> oh
<Ace2016> where is konqueror saying its 89mb?
<RoKFiT> does anyone have a solution?
<Ace2016> maybe you've mounted your boot partition as /video  ?
<ebees> When I right click on the directory /...........fuck
<ebees> sorry.. I had deleted some files from /video and when you wrote that I went back immediately and restored them!!!!!!!!!
<ebees> THANKS (in case what you say is true :))
<intelikey> which were ?
<intelikey> ebees file names ?
<ebees> sheeeeesh. Just compared the previously deleted files with my /boot menu... different kernel versions etc... [wipes brow] 
<ebees> intelikey... sorry, I'm not sure what you mean?
<intelikey> trying to figure out if you should be worried
<ebees> :) ta
<intelikey> ebees do this   sudo fdisk -l
<ebees> okay
<intelikey> that should show you a list of all your partitions
<ebees> does, and I get:
<ebees> dev/hdb1               1       19457   156288321   83  Linux
<ebees> for the second HDD
<ebees> I'm wondering if my fstab entry is incorrect... would that affect that?
<ebees> or rather cause this?
<intelikey> use the pastebin and lets see it
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> there's the url   6
<ebees> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35071/
<intelikey> ebees you can also do    mount    to see stats on everything mounted
<ebees> what a great idea - pastebin
<intelikey> errr actually everything recorded in mtab
<nacho86> iep
<ebees> mount gives me:
<eilker> anyone using dhcp server ???
<intelikey> ebees that one was not your fstab........
<ebees> ooops. Sorry. I'll post that too.
<ebees> URL for mount info is:
<ebees> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35072/
<ebees> fstab is here:
<ebees> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35073/
<intelikey> ok if you didn't turncate the fstab then you do have a problem there.  it's short
<ebees> No, the info is correct
<intelikey> line 9  should read   /dev/hdb1       /video          ext3    defaults 0 0
<ebees> So I've incorrectly added the info and need to add something else (this is the first time I've done this, to tell the truth)
<ebees> okay
<intelikey> but that's not all that's going on here.
<intelikey> show me what   ls -l /dev/hdb1      says
<ebees> okay
<ebees> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 3, 65 2006-12-02 21:58 /dev/hdb1
<intelikey> hmmm device is correct.
<intelikey> ebees idk   i've never see a partition act that way before.
<intelikey> ebees df -h | grep hdb
<ebees> dev/hdb1              89M   27M   57M  33% /video
<intelikey> that's really wierd....
<unix_infidel> anyone happen to know of a cli pdf viewer?
<intelikey> oh
<intelikey> did you fofget to format it after you changed it ?
<intelikey> ebees anything on that disk you need to keep ?
<ebees> I thought I did....................maybe.... I was holding 3 of 3 at the time
<ebees> Nah, nothing on the disk I need
<RoKFiT> video driver is a go!
<ebees> 1 and 2 of 3 where already asleep :)
<RoKFiT> audio, please help
<RoKFiT> is there an audio page?
<RoKFiT> audio driver page?
<intelikey> ebees umount /dev/hdb* && mke2fs -jc /dev/hdb1
<intelikey> err sudo them ^
<ebees> okay, so run:
<intelikey> ebees sudo umount /dev/hdb* && sudo mke2fs -jc /dev/hdb1
<ebees> sudo okay
<intelikey> and that should take a little while for it to -c the whole disk.
<ebees> oh, says /dev/hdb: not mounted
<ebees> so just run it without umount?
<intelikey> no.
<Fortis> is kubuntu now exactly the same as ubuntu, except the DE?
<ebees> k
<lenscape> does Beagle work on Kubuntu?
<intelikey> ebees try this insted. sudo umount /dev/hdb1 ;sudo mke2fs -jc /dev/hdb1
<intelikey> should say hdb1 not mounted this time....
<ebees> k
<ebees> nope... it's writing it
<Ace2016> lenscape: kde has kerry, a front end to beagle
<ebees> sorry... read too quickly
<ebees> says:
<intelikey> not mounted and also doing the format
<ebees> yup
<intelikey> yeah
<lenscape> Ace2016: I'll see if it works...
<intelikey> ebees that will take a little while
<ebees> this is weird experience... I haven't done this before, but thought I knew what I was doing
<ebees> no probs. It's still on checking bad block
<lenscape> that's picking up a few dependencies...
<intelikey> when it finishes      sudo mount /dev/hdb1 ;df -h                  and good luck with it.   i reall gotta go.
* lenscape watches as eight truck-loads of mono gets installed...
<ebees> Thanks very much. Your help has been greatly appreciated.
<ebees>  :))
<intelikey> ebees ^  np.
<sergo> Hello
<Ace2016> sergo: hi
<guiden> I have a rar package, how do I unrar it?
<sc0tt> ask it to undress
<sc0tt> :D
<apokryphos> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<apokryphos> guiden: basically, install unrar-free (or unrar-nonfree, from multiverse) and then you can use ark, kde's file compression manager, to unpack it
<apokryphos> guiden: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<Bubba_Gump> sc0tt: heh
<Bubba_Gump> what's the difference between free and non-free ?
<Bubba_Gump> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Lantius> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Lantius> wow
<RoKFiT> are there any kde apps like jpilot?
<RoKFiT> not kontact
<RoKFiT> ?
<swami> i dunno
<RoKFiT> does anyone know?
<heinkel_111> help! what is the name of the desktop search assitand tool? kerry beagle or something?
<Hobbsee> beagle?
<heinkel_111> hmm why can't i find it? wasnt it installed default in kubntu 6.10?
<gnomefreak> kerry runs beagle doesnt it?
<gnomefreak> or it just uses mono like beagle does
<heinkel_111> not in kubuntu 6.10 distribution?
<ubunturos_> anyone installed Firefox using apt-get in Kubuntu 6.06
<ubunturos_> ?
<Xenol> plz can anyon help me how to install xgl on kubuntu 6.10?
<vinicri> hi folks. any idea how i can automatically put in line a list of links from rappidshare?
<vinicri> ?
<vinicri>  any idea how can I automatically download a list of links from rappidshare? any known script?
<Xenol> <
<Xenol> ?
<Xenol> XGL?
<binary2k2> !xgl | Xenol
<ubotu> Xenol: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dreameen> is there a skin i can use to make linux look like windows xp??
<RawSewage> I have 5 gb of free space on one of my Kubuntu drives.  How do I make a partition out of that so I can install Windows XP
<binary2k2> RawSewage: is 5GB enough space for XP?
<RawSewage> binary2k2, yes
<red22> i've followed all steps in 4 "guides" on installing the drivers for my radeon x1950pro and nothing works.. system hangs on startup.  anyone know if/where reliable instructions can be found?
<RawSewage> binary2k2, I only need it so I can play Second Life
<red22> also, i tried everything at ati.com, and the card is working under winxp fine
<RawSewage> In fact, I wont use more than 4 gb for the partition
<binary2k2> RawSewage: I'd use the gparted live cd to resize the linux partition and add another parririon
<RawSewage> I dont have any more CDs to burn
<gsuveg> re
<binary2k2> RawSewage: do you have a k/ubuntu (desktop) liveCD
<red22> raw: use qparted, it's on the (at least edgy) cd
<RawSewage> this is on a diff hard drive than the one Im on now
<RawSewage> red22, ok, I'll try that
<gsuveg> for me the knetworkmanager dont connect auto to my wpa network. it is possible to setup?
<red22> it's easy and mostly graphical
<RawSewage> good
<red22> i tried resizing a partition and didn't lost anything
<red22> *lose
<RawSewage> are you sure thats the name
<binary2k2> RawSewage: qparted ist he QT (KDE) version gparted is the GTK (gnome) version, both do the same thing tho
<RawSewage> binary2k2, I dont see that anywhere
<red22> anyone know where i can find reliable info on how to install drivers for ati x1950pro ?
<red22> raw: see if you have plain old "parted", not graphical though
<binary2k2> RawSewage: it's on the liveCD, you can also install it with Adept/apt-get
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> it cant find that package
<red22> try gparted, that one should work
<micke_e> yesterday all the black in pictures on my system got messed up. Instead of black, it's a mess of different dark colors. Anyone know what the problem is? It's the same in opera, konqueror and gqview, but black text looks all right
<binary2k2> RawSewage: ahh, its qtparted
<RawSewage> ok
<binary2k2> missed out the  "t" :p
<red22> ah yeah
<red22> anyone have any luck with an ati x1950 pro or similar pls?
<micke_e> or if anyone at least have any idea on what to google for, I cant find anything
<red22> as soon as i walked out of the store i knew i should have gone nvidia..
<binary2k2> red22: have you tried the ubuntu help page for installing binary drivers?
<red22> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28driver%29%7C%28binary%29%7C%28howto%29#head-123c48c83c49553bdd4260ff972ffacdff04580e < this one?
<red22> o wait not that one
<red22> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28driver%29%7C%28binary%29%7C%28howto%29
<red22> that one?
<binary2k2> yeah, that one
<red22> was no help. machine just freezes at startup
* mr-roadster hello
<red22> but, i did learn a lot of OTHER things about linux in the process, so i guess not all was lost
<binary2k2> I only have intergrated intel graphics, so can't help with ati
<binary2k2> tho, istalling beryl was easy
<red22> ridiculous. somebody must be paying companies to keep linux video drivers crappy.
<FlightOfStairs> hello
<red22> beryl? is that another distro?
<FlightOfStairs> it's a eye candy thing
<binary2k2> beryl is a fork of compiz (the 3D cube thing :P )
<red22> ah i'm not there yet. i'm still doing software aparently since all my windows flicker when i scroll
<FlightOfStairs> what gfx card?
<red22> x1950pro
<RawSewage> so... using qtparted....  I select the drive I want to add a partition to
<RawSewage> what do I do next.  Im afraid to click Format
<RawSewage> I dont want to erase the whole thing
<binary2k2> RawSewage: yes, then resize the linux partition to add 5GB free space
<red22> arg. gotta seriously run and not get fired... if you know anything please post it and i'll check logs later ty bye be back later
<RawSewage> binary2k2, I click Format?
<FlightOfStairs> k
<binary2k2> RawSewage: not before you resize the linux partition
<RawSewage> binary2k2, Resize is grayed out
<hyper_ch> anyone has an idea who I can play old dos games?
<binary2k2> RawSewage: did you click on the linux partition first?
<RawSewage> binary2k2, oh, I guess I resize the Extended
<RawSewage> no
<binary2k2> hyper_ch: have you looked at dosemu
<RawSewage> ext3 wont let me resize
<binary2k2> RawSewage: is the partition currently mounred? and are you running qtparted as root?
<RawSewage> binary2k2, not mounted.  running as sudo
<RawSewage> I'll do root
<hyper_ch> binary2k2: not so far... I tried to run it in my win2k vmware station but that didn't work
<binary2k2> sudo is root
<RawSewage> damn
<RawSewage> wait
<RawSewage> maybe I wasnt running it as sudo
<RawSewage> yeah, I was
<RawSewage> and it's not mounted
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> maybe I need to be logged onto that hard drive
<RawSewage> I'll go log onto that drive
<binary2k2> RawSewage: what do you mean "logged onto that hard drive"?
<RawSewage> binary2k2, I have Kubuntu on this hard drive and the target hard drive
<RawSewage> Im trying to resize the target HD
<RawSewage> does that make sense
<binary2k2> RawSewage: if you logon to the target one, then it will be mounted, and you won't be able to resize it
<RawSewage> oh
<giometz> hi all
<giometz> is there any plugin to see quicktime videos in firefox?
<FlightOfStairs> hello
<FlightOfStairs> use the vlc one :)
<giometz> thanks FlightOfStairs
<giometz> does it work with streaming videos?
<FlightOfStairs> sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<FlightOfStairs> think so
<giometz> 'cause I've installed it now, but it displays "(no video)"
<binary2k2> giometz: do you have the w32codecs package?
<RoKFiT> can anyone help, i installed the nvidia-glx driver and now i'm seeing colors wrong
<giometz> no binary2k2, I don't, should I install them?
<binary2k2> giometz: yeah, it has the quicktime codec in it
<giometz> apt says they're referred to another package but it doesn't tell me which one
<binary2k2> giometz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#w32codecs
<giometz> thanks
<FlightOfStairs> RoKFiT: try nvidia-settings?
<michaelpo> hi... i'm trying to view youtube.... it require flash? do i install from downloading from adobe? or do i use adept? i have downloaded from adobe, it ask me to install gsfonts and gsfonts-x11. how? it ask me for installation path of konqueror? where is it?
<larson9999> michaelpo, i'd install the flash 9 beta for linux.  i don't think that in the repos though
<binary2k2> !flash9 | michaelpo
<ubotu> michaelpo: You can download a Flash 9 installer here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy).  If you use GDebi to install it, make sure you open its terminal window (to answer an installer question).
<michael> hi
<michael> nen deutscher hier der mir eben helfen kann?
<HymnToLife> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<michael> habe ein problem mir sitecom 54g+ usb wlan stick und verbindung zum router
<HymnToLife> Sie brauchen ndiswrapper, ich denke
<HymnToLife> aber bitte geh zum #ubuntu-de
<HymnToLife> hier sprechen Sie nur Englisch
<ubunturos_> help with firefox 2.0?
<HymnToLife> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubunturos_> ubotu: ah, I have untarred a firefox 2.0 package in /opt directory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ah, I have untarred a firefox 2.0 package in /opt directory - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> !ff2.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff2.0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubunturos_> HymnToLife: and it fails to exectue because
<HymnToLife> libstdc++5 not found ?
<ubunturos_> there's a file missing called libgtk2.0-x11
<HymnToLife> oh yeah
<ubunturos_> libstdc++5 is installed
<ubunturos_> how do I get libgtk using apt-get?
<HymnToLife> a simple way to get all the dependencies
<ubunturos_> libgtk2.0-x11-so.0 file
<ubunturos_> HymnToLife: is?
<HymnToLife> is to install the firefox from the repos
<HymnToLife> with apt-get install firefox
<ubunturos_> HymnToLife: I tried that
<ubunturos_> HymnToLife: but it says there's no such package
<ubunturos_> and I am using Kubutnu, so does that matter?
<HymnToLife> no
<HymnToLife> Dapper or Edgy ?
<ubunturos_> Dapper
<HymnToLife> the package 'firefox' definitely is in the repos
<HymnToLife> check your sources.list
<ubunturos_> HymnToLife: any specific repo required
<ubunturos_> ?
<HymnToLife> nope, should be in main
<HymnToLife> since it's in the default Ubuntu install
<ubunturos_> HymnToLife: umm
<HymnToLife> please pastebin your sources.list
<larson999> mozilla-firefox i think it's called
<HymnToLife> nope, firefox
<HymnToLife> just checked on packages.ubuntu.com
<klerfayt> how does this "hardware database" get a unique ID?
<ubunturos_> http://pastebin.ca/264275
<larson999> so much for my memory.
<HymnToLife> well, moeilla-firefox exists too, it was une in pre-Dapper
<HymnToLife> but now it's just a dummy for transition to 'firefox'
<HymnToLife> hmm
<HymnToLife> definitely should work
<HymnToLife> try an apt-get update before
<Bubba_Gump> how many years does kubuntu know?
<carlos_> hi
<carlos_> can anyone tell me how to launch beryl at startup
<carlos_> i've already installed it
<carlos_> but i can't make it launch when i log in
<carlos_> lol
<davide> idem
<noiesmo> carlos_, add beryl-manager to ~/.kde/Autostart
<davide> and nothing more?
<davide> nice!
<soulrider> too abd the breyl website completely died
<soulrider> oh, its back!
<hyper_ch> how can I create an image from a bootable floppy that I then can put onto another floppy and it will still be bootable?
<llutz> hyper_ch: dd if=/dev/fd0 of=image.img
<llutz> hyper_ch: new floppy and: dd of=/dev/fd0 if=image.img
<hyper_ch> llutz: hmm, friend of mine copied his bootdisk like that (althought with a .iso file extension) and sent it to me... I then tried to read the iso from vmware... no luck... changed the extension to .img still no luck...
<llutz> hyper_ch: you can call that file like you want, names are nothin
<hyper_ch> llutz but I wonder why vmware does not want to boot from it
<llutz> ask vmware
<hyper_ch> llutz: if the floppies are damaged, will dd output an error?
<llutz> hyper_ch: yes it should. i create images like that since ages, it always workes
<llutz> hyper_ch: you also can use "cat /dev/fd0 >image.file"
<hyper_ch> llutz: I'll try creating the floppies here
<nagyv> is there a way to run a program (I have a bash script that stops kaffeine and/or amarok) when someone calls me on skype?
<klerfayt> this is my hardware id http://tinyurl.com/ygf5b8 - it shows odd info "couldn't detect laptop" - now what is different in "laptop" and "desktop" installation?
<hyper_ch> llutz: thx .... it's working this way... I hope I still ahve enough floppies that are not damaged
<dr0fnax> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nagyv> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<ubunturos_> !ff2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubunturos_> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<KillGore> join #ubuntu-classroom
<ubunturos_> !kubuntu firefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu firefox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rue_> hallo
<paola> hi
<zorglu_> hi
<paola> ciao cornelia
<ubunturos_> paola:
<soulrider> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<cornelia> hi paola
<cornelia> @quimby: go to kubuntu-de
<quimby> go to kubuntu-de
<salvam> hi cornelia
<cornelia> hi salvam
<cornelia> hi quimby!
<cornelia> kubuntu-de
<ubunturos_> anyone running firefox 2.0 in kubuntu?
<zorglu_> cornelia: sorry you act like a bot, i have to check if there is a human behind, can you say 'bogpa' ?
<Ayabara> I want to backup my image collection to a dvd. I want to protect this media, and I figure I could either encrypt the files before I burn them, or use some sort of packer with password protection
<Ayabara> any advice?
<ubuntu> 
<Ayabara> I have tried making a 4GB encrypted file, but neither k3b, the default ubuntu burner or growisofs will burn it. seems 4GB is over some kind of limit
<zorglu_> Ayabara: it depends on you, you could encrypt the whole dvd or file by fail
<zorglu_> Ayabara: to encrypt the file via pgp is likely the most portable
<Ayabara> zorglu_, "encrypt the whole dvd or file by fail". I didn't understand that sentence :-)
<zorglu_> fail=file :)
<Ayabara> ahh
<Ayabara> damn
<Ayabara> sorry
<Ayabara> though it was an application or something :-)
<zorglu_> no need to be sorry, the mistake was mine :)
<Ayabara> do you see any reason why I can't burn a 4GB file? is there a 2GB limit somewhere in the chain?
<Ayabara> aha. iso doesn't support files bigger than 2gb.
<zorglu_> really ?
<zorglu_> so the dvd image are not iso ?
<tenco> someone using kboincspy with edgy here?
<zorglu_> i remember seeing dvd image with .iso larger than 2gbyte
<zorglu_> Ayabara: im not a user of dvd burner tho :) i dont think i ever burnt oen
<zorglu_> tenco: no, what is it ?
<tenco> zorglu_: kde frontend to boinc
<Ayabara> zorglu_, I tried k3b, but it said 4GB was too much, and tried to switch to udf format.
<tenco> zorglu_: can't register with einstein@home
<Ayabara> zorglu_, thanks for helping. football match now :-)
<zorglu_> and what is boinc ? :)\
<tenco> zorglu_: kboincspy simply hangs there and does nothing
<zorglu_> Ayabara: ok :)
<tenco> zorglu_: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/
<zorglu_> tenco: hehe seems to be fun :)
<tenco> zorglu_: tried old-fashioned manual registration on the website. works now :)
<angasule> an iso can be larger than the disc it describes, there are CD iso images larger than 700MB that still fit in a 700MB CD
* angasule has finally installed edgy and is getting comfy
<zorglu_> tenco: cool :)
<adz21c> hey, I am running Edgy 6.10 amd64. When I first log in to KDE all my colours look like they are on a low setting, however soon as I run glxgears, everything looks normal till I reboot. Any ideas why this could be and how I could fix it?
<angasule> adz21c: colours on a low setting? you mean the screen is dark?
<adz21c> no, like it looks like i am run 256 colours or something
<adz21c> but soon as i run glxgears it looks like i am on 24bit, as it should be
<outime> I have one question... Anyone has some basic knowledge about making own distro derived of Kubuntu (dapper f.e.?)
<zorglu_> outime: ask on #ubuntu-motu they have more experience on this
<outime> Thanks zorglu_
<soulrider> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ubunturos_> !libgtk2.0.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgtk2.0.0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noelvis> hello
<adz21c> hey, I am running Edgy 6.10 amd64. When I first log in to KDE all my colours look like they are on a low setting (like 256 colors to 16bit area), however soon as I run glxgears everything looks normal (ie 24 bit colors) till I reboot. Any ideas why this could be and how I could fix it?
<noelvis> please direct me to a site where I can figure out how to install a xxx.tar.gz download (Kubuntu 6.10)
<noelvis> ./configure and then make does not work
<ubunturos_> noelvis: gunzip <namne>
<ubunturos_> tar -xvf <name>
<noelvis> thanks ubunturos
<ubunturos_> noelvis: did it work?
<ubunturos_> noelvis: or u already knew it?
<jordi_> what's the package which provides java support for firefox?
<HymnToLife> ubunturos_, tar xzvf filename.tgz     will do it in one command ;)
<HymnToLife> !java | jordi_
<ubotu> jordi_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ubunturos_> jordi_:  aah, better to have JRE installed
<noelvis> ubuntros: I'm a newbie, will try now
<ubunturos_> HymnToLife: yes
<ubunturos_> HymnToLife: how long does it take 2 install Ff2.0?
<HymnToLife> 30 seconds
<ubunturos_> HymnToLife: from the repos I have>?
<ubunturos_> oh
<HymnToLife> (not counting download time of course ;))
<ubunturos_> HymnToLife: it was waiting for headers for a long time
<ubunturos_> HymnToLife: but I closed it!
<HymnToLife> connection problem then
<HymnToLife> to get a clean sources.list, do this
<HymnToLife> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old
<HymnToLife> wget http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666/plain
<HymnToLife> woops, not there anymore, did they ourge the pastebin ?
<HymnToLife> purge*
<HymnToLife> ubunturos_, still there ?
<ubunturos_> HymnToLife: yes
<ubunturos_> HymnToLife: I want one simple way to get firefox running
<HymnToLife> your problem comes from the repos you use, who are down
<londo4> help help_+++= someone can look at myn automatix installation output? :http://pastebin.cross-lfs.org/386 and help me, please?
<noelvis> I need detail instructions please - where can i find it (install *.tar.gz on 6.10)
<HymnToLife> I have a clean Dapper sources.list here : http://fkraiem.free.fr/sources.list_dapper
<HymnToLife> just wget it, cpy it instead of the old one and you should be fine
<HymnToLife> noelvis, what are you trying to install ?
<angasule> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf there is a line that read BusID           "PCI:0:5:0", can anyone tell me what it means? I mucked with it a bit and that got X back up, but I'd like to know why :) (changed it to 1:0:0)
<llutz> angasule: it is the pci-id of your graphics adapter (lspci)
<HymnToLife> angasule, that's the identifier of the PCI but your graphics card is on
<noelvis> mc-4.6.1-pre1.tar.gz
<HymnToLife> bus*
<angasule> and why would it have been wrong? the wiki guide to installing the driver didn't mention this issue at all
<llutz> angasule: do you have onboard-vga too?
<HymnToLife> who knows... those things happen :p
<tenco> why has the development of kat stopped?
<easytiger>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<angasule> llutz: I don't think so, pretty sure I don't
<llutz> angasule: konsole -> type "lspci" and check ;)
<yehudit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35089/
<angasule> llutz: nothing there, no
<ubunturos_> HymnToLife: your sources are taking a lot of tie
<ubunturos_> time*
<yehudit> help /var/lib/alsa empty isapnp sound detected ok but silent
<yehudit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35089/
<HymnToLife> you're on dialup ?
<ubunturos_> HymnToLife: no, broadbad
<ubunturos_> band*
<HymnToLife> hmm well
<HymnToLife> it uses fr.archive.ubuntu.com, change it to something else if you want
<HymnToLife> but is it actually downloading stuff ?
<angasule> llutz: I just checked, this pc has no vga output in the back (other than the AGP card, obviously), plus it's easy to figure out that if I'm installing the nvidia driver, a 'lspci | grep -i nvidia' will get the correct pci numbery thingie
<angasule> brb
<ubunturos_> HymnToLife: no..it isn;t
<HymnToLife> hmm
<HymnToLife> could you pastebin what you see ?
<ubunturos_> Hy
<ubunturos_> HymnToLife: wait for sometime, I'll be back
<ubunturos_> HymnToLife: I mean, I'll be back after sometime
<noelvis> I will try those thanks
<ubuntu> habe gerade ein bret vorm kopf: ich moechte die livecd mit 1024x800 und 85 hy starten. wie mache ich das
<fragrag> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<fragrag> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<malvin> anybody here who knows or even owns a Thinkpad T30 ?
<Dheeraj_k_> 2222222222
<ubuntu> !cheatcode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheatcode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> wo finde ich eine uebersicht der cheatcodes
<yehudit> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<yehudit> ubuntu ;-)
<yehudit> chg nick
<knapp> After I install the Nvidia driver (9629) when I reboot the computer X server fails to start and gives this error message:"API mismatch: the Nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, but this X module has the version 1.0-9629." I can then reinstall the driver and X will start fine, but then when I reboot... same thing.
<knapp> please oh please, someone help
<knapp> I've had this problem for weeks
<Ash-Fox> Anyone happen to know any how tos on getting ESD working under kubuntu?
<angasule> knapp: my guess is you have to uninstall the old nvidia kernel module
<knapp> angasule, how can I do this?
<angasule> knapp: well, I'd simply delete the module and hope nothing else breaks, I don't know what the proper way is
<kai_> Is there anyone in here familiar with movie formats?
<kai_> is there any linux codec to play .wmv
<fragrag> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kai_> to use that don't I have to have a windows partition
<kai_> I just want codec supprt
<kai_> 1 codec at that
<Digital_Pioneer> HELP ME! My Kubuntu fried. I will elaborate.
<Digital_Pioneer> Very few commands work
<Digital_Pioneer> i.e. 'aptitude' returns "Command not found"
<Digital_Pioneer> 'make' "Command not found"
<Digital_Pioneer> 'jam' "Command not found"
<Digital_Pioneer> Etc.
<Digital_Pioneer> It did a kernel panic on startup once, and then this.
<Digital_Pioneer> (It did this before the kernel panic, so I rebooted. Got the panic, rebooted again, and got this. Now I'm booting into recovery mode.)
<Digital_Pioneer> Also, /etc/init.d/kdm start and the like do nothing. No errors, no output whatsoever.
<knapp> angasule, how can I remove it?
<Digital_Pioneer> Groups: command not found
<knapp> angasule, sorry, i didnt see the responce
<Digital_Pioneer> Dircolors: command not found.
<knapp> angasule, where is the module located? How can I find it?
<angasule> knapp: :) someone will know better, I usually just tinker with it until it's fixed or broken so badly I have to reinstall
<Digital_Pioneer> Is there ANY way I can fix this without reinstalling Kubuntu??? :'(
<Ash-Fox> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<Ash-Fox> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<angasule> knapp: I'm not sure, sorry :/
<Ash-Fox> Yeah.. use ALSA where theres barely any documentation...
<knapp> :(
<fragrag> Cans omeone help me with installing IE? I have Winetools and Wine but everytime I try to install it I get a 'Installation has failed'
<mikki> how do i install a program thats .rpm ?
<Digital_Pioneer> fragrag: Look up "ies4lin"
<leo__> is there a reason why kdevelop doesn't show up in the repo?
<fragrag> Will that work alongside Wine?
<Digital_Pioneer> fragrag: That uses Wine.
<kai_> mikki: rpm -ivh 'file'
<Digital_Pioneer> fragrag: I think it's embedded statically.
<yehudit> \o
<kai_> or if your upgrading rpm -Uvh 'file
<yehudit> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fragrag> Alright, thanks
<Digital_Pioneer> fragrag: But have Wine installed and make sure you have cabextract installed.
<yehudit> !java runtime
<mikki> get command not found
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java runtime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Digital_Pioneer> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<yehudit> !java
<Digital_Pioneer> yehudit: He likes me more. :)
<fragrag> alright
<ubuntu>   hello somebody speak spanish
<mikki> kai_: command not found
<Digital_Pioneer> NOW! Can anyone PLEASE help me here????
<kai_> Oh yea duh
<gtwy> Digital_Pioneer: what is wrong
<Digital_Pioneer> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<kai_> your ubunut
<kai_> you have to a .deb
<ubuntu> o
<ubuntu> ok
<Digital_Pioneer> gtwy: I explained it earlier. Basically, nothing does anything.
<Digital_Pioneer> gtwy: I have no GUI, only console.
<kai_> rpms will not work in ubuntu
<Digital_Pioneer> gtwy: And console does nothing.
<leo__> is kdevelop present in any kubuntu package repository?
<kai_> find a .deb instead
<mikki> i got kubuntu
<yehudit> digital dd backup  your homedir and reinstall
<Digital_Pioneer> gtwy: Only things I've found to work are cd and reboot.
<leo__> or am i down to just compiling it from source?
<Digital_Pioneer> yehudit: No other options?? :'((
<yehudit> Digital_Pioneer: dd backup your homedir and reinstall
<yehudit> that is a good option Digital_Pioneer
<Digital_Pioneer> yehudit: And one I'd like to consider a last resort!
<yehudit> a windowze option
<yehudit> your choice
<kai_> Im sayin k/Ubuntu uses .deb for packages
<yehudit> noneed to format
<yehudit> simply install same things
<kai_> uses aptituted and search for the progrom, ots prolly in there
<Digital_Pioneer> yehudit: My Kubuntu installer won't install w/o reformatting.
<leo__> nevermind
<yehudit>  so use alternate CD my friend Digital_Pioneer
<yehudit> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Digital_Pioneer> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
<ds_> #wine
<yehudit> lots of mm up there\ !hmm Digital_Pioneer
<yehudit> heard of alternate CD ?
<Digital_Pioneer> yehudit: Nope.
<yehudit> go try it ! have another PC to download it ?
<airfoil> hi! i try to add package to my kubuntu but fail. I am using adept manager to add it.
<Digital_Pioneer> Yeah, this stinking windoze laptop.
<airfoil> please help
<lexi_> hi @all. need help with update-initramfs. doesnt seem to work after update.
<yehudit> use it to burn too
<chupa-chups> hi all
<Digital_Pioneer> airfoil: I don't like adept. I like aptitude much better.
<yehudit> burner is a must hese days you know Digital_Pioneer
<Digital_Pioneer> airfoil: You're trying to add a repository?
<chupa-chups> i just have a q
<Digital_Pioneer> yehudit: burner? This is a program, or hardware?
<airfoil> digital : how to use aptitude?
<Digital_Pioneer> yehudit: I have two CD burners, one which burns DVDs.
<yehudit> hardware my friend
<chupa-chups> is there anti virous foe kubuntu
<yehudit> awesome Digital_Pioneer
<Digital_Pioneer> airfoil: aptitude install <package>
<chupa-chups> or it is very strong os that doesnt need it ??????????
<airfoil> okay
<Digital_Pioneer> airfoil: apt-cache search <packagedescription>
<chupa-chups> ???????????????????????
<yehudit> bbl
<Digital_Pioneer> airfoil: And to add repositories, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<bkudria> whenever i plug in my zaurus (min mass-storage device mode) it is mounted 8 times, ie, /media/ZAURUS, /media/ZAURUS-1, etc.  they are all the same!  how do i fix this?
<chupa-chups> helloooooooooooo
<chupa-chups> is there anti virous foe kubuntu
<chupa-chups> or it is very strong os that doesnt need it ??????????
<chupa-chups> ??????????????????
<CVirus> OMFG
<zorglu_> chupa-chups: too much ?? please stop
<chupa-chups> ok
<chupa-chups> sorry
<airfoil> digital    : thanks
<zorglu_> chupa-chups: there are very few virues on linux
<chupa-chups> i just want quick answer
<chupa-chups> ok
<zorglu_> chupa-chups: ok quick 'no need for antivirus'
<MenZa> virii.
<chupa-chups> can win virouses infect linux
<zorglu_> chupa-chups: no
<bkudria> chupa-chups: unless you run a mail server, there are anti-virus tools to scan the mail for *windows* viruses
<chupa-chups> thank u
<airfoil> digital: please give me the repositories list
<chupa-chups> another q
<chupa-chups> what program = yahoo messenger
<Digital_Pioneer> airfoil: Ooohh, that's big. ;)
<gtwy> !repositories | airfoil
<ubotu> airfoil: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<zorglu_> !kopete | chupa-chups
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 6825 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<chupa-chups> i dont like it
<gtwy> chupa-chups: check out gaim
<zorglu_> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<chupa-chups> i ask for another pro
<Digital_Pioneer> airfoil: I have a highly customized sources.list.
<michael> hi alle
<ds_> Is there a good channel for Wine instruction?
<michael> brauche mal bissel Hilfe beim wlan
<zorglu_> ds_: #winehq
<zorglu_> !de | michael
<ubotu> michael: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<chupa-chups>  ok thank u at all
* zorglu_ is in the zone :)
<airfoil> digital : when i do sudo aptitude xchm, i got this message
<chupa-chups> hey can i ask the last one ???
<chupa-chups> :)
<airfoil> irfoil@laptop-kubuntu:~$ sudo aptitude xchm
<airfoil> Password:
<airfoil> Unknown command "xchm"
<airfoil> aptitude 0.4.1
<airfoil> Usage: aptitude [-S fname]  [-u|-i] 
<airfoil>        aptitude [options]  <action> ...
<airfoil>   Actions (if none is specified, aptitude will enter interactive mode):
<chupa-chups>  what program ( not kaffeine ) can play clips .avi and asf
<zorglu_> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<zorglu_> airfoil: "sudo apt-get install xchm" should do it
<kai_> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.
<airfoil> zorglu : i got this message.
<airfoil> airfoil@laptop-kubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install xchm
<airfoil> Reading package lists... Done
<airfoil> Building dependency tree
<airfoil> Reading state information... Done
<airfoil> E: Couldn't find package xchm
<zorglu_> !info xchm
<ubotu> xchm: Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.9-3 (edgy), package size 237 kB, installed size 944 kB
<airfoil> zorglu: it is not in my dvd distro
<zorglu_> airfoil: you can get it from universe repository
<airfoil> zorglu: help me to configure repository list
<zorglu_> airfoil: btw the one i got , kchmviewer, is much nicer tahn xchm in my opinion
<zorglu_> !reop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<zorglu_> !info kchmviewer
<ubotu> kchmviewer: CHM viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 200 kB, installed size 624 kB
<zorglu_> try "sudo apt-get install kchmviewer"
<airfoil> zorglu: my problem now is i can't set the package to download from repository list
<mundisko> hi
<airfoil> zorglu: my default resipotory is already enable.
<bkudria> whenever i plug in my zaurus (min mass-storage device mode) it is mounted 8 times, ie, /media/ZAURUS, /media/ZAURUS-1, etc.  they are all the same!  how do i fix this?
<airfoil> zorglu: my problem now is i can't set the package to download from repository list
<zorglu_> why not ?
<zorglu_> !tab | airfoil
<ubotu> airfoil: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<airfoil> zorglu_: thank you
<airfoil> zorglu_: i try to follow the instruction how to set the resipotories list but it seem waiting for header
<chupa-chups> i really cannot find a way to thank u all , many thanks to u :))
<zorglu_> airfoil: you have to provide more specific details of the error you experienced
<red22> i have a radeon x19950pro and i've followed a bunch of guides to try to install it... has anyone been able to get the drivers working on that chipset on k edgy?
<airfoil> zorglu_: let me start from begin.
<airfoil> zorglu_: after i install kubuntu package using dvd download form kubunut.org , i wana install additional package such as chm viewer
<zorglu_> ok
<airfoil> zorglu_: follow your instruction, i choose to install kchmviewer.
<airfoil> zorglu_: please show me from begin how to install kchmviewer in to my kubuntu.
<zorglu_> airfoil: i already did
<zorglu_> "sudo apt-get install kchmviewer"
<airfoil> zorglu_: lets forget about update resipotory list
<zorglu_> it works if you got the universe repository setup
<airfoil> sudo apt-get install kchmviewer
<airfoil> Reading package lists... Done
<airfoil> Building dependency tree
<airfoil> Reading state information... Done
<airfoil> E: Couldn't find package kchmviewer
<zorglu_> !info kchmviewer
<ubotu> kchmviewer: CHM viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 200 kB, installed size 624 kB
<zorglu_> airfoil as you can see it is in the 'universe' repository
<zorglu_> airfoil: set it up and the apt-get will works
<airfoil> zorglu_: okay. Mind to teach me how to set it up?
<zorglu_> kinda :)
<zorglu_> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<zorglu_> but i will point you at the link
<airfoil> zorglu_: I tried to follow the instruction form the link u gave but still can't
<zorglu_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu#head-775cf32093c1bb05fef1e24465c9be753d760275 <- this link details it
<airfoil> zorglu_: I am dive into that link now. will back to u later. thank you very much.
<zorglu_> ok
<airfoil> zorglu_: I already enable the universe and multiverse
<airfoil> zorglu_: then i type kchmviewer and click fetch update
<zorglu_> "apt-cache policy kchmviewer" <- what is the result of this
<airfoil> zorglu_: it show waiting for header (0%) and seem stuck
<zorglu_> dunno sorry
<airfoil> airfoil@laptop-kubuntu:~$ apt-cache policy kchmviewer
<airfoil> W: Unable to locate package kchmviewer
<zorglu_> no more time to help you
<zorglu_> for future reference what you want is "how to enable universe repository"
<angasule> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bubu1uk> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<michael__> uff.. wie war der channel fr kubuntu hilfe?
<bubu1uk> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<michael__> danke
<ubuntu> hello all i made a mistake whit the partion magic boot tool i told him to boot the 2 operating sistem linux but dident install it good now at boot pc says error on loading os how i get back to xp now_
<ubuntu> any one here for help_
<ubuntu> i nead to get back in the pc whit xp and unistall partion magic how u do that _
<hyper_ch> ubuntu: just install ubuntu again and then let grub install into the boot sector
<ubuntu> i cant
<ubuntu> couse i did it all whit partion magic on xp
<ubuntu> and kubuntu is not installed i just made some mistake whit partion magic boot tool
<ubuntu> so now dosent load any os how u get back in xp _
<hyper_ch> ubuntu: did you backup all your data first?
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> but nothing is deleted
<ubuntu> is just i loaded the wrong os
<ubuntu> and want to get in the pc now so i can delete partion magic
<ubuntu> what was that way windows has to get in the pc low mode that u use even when u get a virus_
<ubuntu> that i nead but dont rember how u do it
<hyper_ch> ubuntu: partition magic can create/delete/resize partition
<hyper_ch> s
<hyper_ch> ubuntu: but it does not change bootloader.. at least it shouldn't
<ubuntu> is there any italy chans here couse i can-t speak english well
<hyper_ch> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu> i chanded boot loader for mistake
<ubuntu> in fact
<ubuntu> grazie abotu
<ubuntu> u}
<lbulb> i'm new here, and i don;teven know how to connect to another server--undernet. I typed irc.undernet.net and added the server but it's not connecting. Any clues?
<hyper_ch> lbulb: what irc client?
<ds_> XVampireX
<XVampireX> What?
<XVampireX> Not using MSN, forget about it :D
<ds_> You're gay man, get back on lol
<XVampireX> Sorry, jabber for me
<ds_> Bah!
<ds_> I can't figure out how to install a .cmd file...it keeps opening it as a text doc
<XVampireX> What's a cmd file?
<ds_> *Shrugs*  Well, I installed Warcraft 3 frozen throne...and I can't get it to open >< Keeps saying No CD
<XVampireX> Linux got something cool, it makes idiots like windows users who click anything they see think twice before clicking
<XVampireX> So why .cmd file?
<ds_> I tried to get a No-CD crack :)
<XVampireX> Not sure it requires one
<ds_> and it says I need to install that...but it's only opening as text.
<ds_> It doesn't I don't think
<XVampireX> You got original version?
<ds_> But, I don't know how to get it to run.  I've tried for a few hours now =)
<ds_> Yeah, and Expansion
<XVampireX> sec then
<ds_> It's already installed...but*shrugs*
<XVampireX> You may have to put your cdrom device in winecfg
<ds_> You do
<ds_> I think I did
<ds_> I was messing with it all night last night, it sucked haha
<Xal2> Hi, I need some help setting up VNC so that I have KDM remotely
<XVampireX> P.S: Warcraft 3 worked here many versions ago, so I doubt you'll have problems :P
<ds_> The instructions just confused me
<ds_> I know it works
<XVampireX> ds_: You need a crack
<BlueMage> I need helg getting a dock installed
<Xal2> I can get VNC working, but all I get is an xterm shell
<ds_> I do?
<ds_> damnit
<cpufreak91> Hi
<XVampireX> ds_: #winehq
<ds_> Oh, I'm wanting to play on Battle.net (multiplayer) btw
<cpufreak91> kaffiene won't start
<cpufreak91> I run it in the console and I get no output whatsoever
<XVampireX> cpufreak91: run it via console and give the output
<XVampireX> Oh
<ds_> I'm there
<XVampireX> ds_: Ask stuff there :D
<XVampireX> It's more appropriate there
<michael> ree
<ds_> Get on MSN
<michael> hilfe channel?
<BlueMage> *help
<michael> wie war der channel fr kubuntu hilfe?
<cpufreak91> XVampireX: I type /usr/bin/kaffeine and as soon as I press the Return key I get the bash prompt
<XVampireX> ds_: never
<XVampireX> cpufreak91: reinstall it? :D
<ds_> ...Bah
<XVampireX> you sure it's not starting up?
<michael> #kubuntu_de?
<cpufreak91> XVampireX: Tried that
<cpufreak91> XVampireX: Should I consider purging it?
<XVampireX> Did it work before or what?
<cpufreak91> XVampireX: I don't know if that would work because I deleted .kde/share/config/kopeterc
<cpufreak91> and .kde/share/apps/kaffeine
<cpufreak91> oops
<cpufreak91> I ment kaffeinerc
<michael> kann mir nochmal wer den link geben fr den kubuntu hilfechannel?
<XVampireX> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<michael> ahh danke dir
<XVampireX> :)
<adz21c> Hey, I am running Edgy 6.10 amd64. When I first log in to KDE all my colours look like they are on a low setting (i.e. like 16it colours), however soon as I run glxgears, everything looks normal (24bit) till I reboot. Any ideas why this could be and how I could fix it?
<XVampireX> cpufreak91: you deleted the files just now or what?
<londo4>   help, what the good way to unistall programmes like realplayer ?
<londo4> Help
<londo4> Or how can i remove programmes?
<cloakable> londo4: You installed using APT?
<londo4> cloakable: yes
<_MasterMind_> hi
<Dr_willis> use the package manager,
<Dr_willis> or the shell..  sudo apt-get remove WHATEVER
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<_MasterMind_> hi.. I have a problem with XOrg and the keyboard
<_MasterMind_> I have for ~ a compination of keys.. AltGr + 1
<_MasterMind_> and to get this char I have to press it twice
<_MasterMind_> (same goes for other numbers)
<_MasterMind_> has any1 a clue how to change it?
<crusty> hallo! recentlly downloaded the drive supporting the webcam SN9C105...any help how to install it?
<Dr_willis> crusty,  do some googling to see if theres ANY linux support for that thing at all.
<londo4> cloakable: are you there?
<nagyv> how can I instruct the kubuntu that he is sitting on a laptop, it was not detected during upgrade (http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/?xml=054a95b3b5457c6c5c0c835df9bd2a0e)
<Dr_willis> ive had very bad luck with my webcams. No support at all..
<crusty> the installation support came with the drives.....the problem is that im new on linux kubuntu
<londo4> How can I uninstall programes on kubuntu?
<nagyv> crusty: what kind of webcam is this? Mine worked out of the box.
<nagyv> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ckd> hat hier einer ahung von netzwerken ?
<Dr_willis> londo4,  use the package manager adept, or synaptic, and click/remove.. OR use the command line tool like i mentioned earlier
<crusty> SN9C105
<Dr_willis> londo4,  read  up on Apt ussage
* outime I'm back in about 45 minutes
<crusty> LUKY YOU! apparentlly mine is not........
<guglielf> any idea how to link (lets say on the desktop) a given document in the kde help center?
<_MasterMind_> Any1 knows what could be the problem? On Gentoo I would uninstall xkeyboard-config and recompiled xkbdata.. here doesn't work :(
<nagyv> crusty: could you find a linux driver or you would like to use the windows driver?
<guglielf> ok, found by myself
<crusty> i did find the linux driver.....according to the owner thay should support this particular webcam
<ubuntu> what's the italian chanel for kubuntu again?
<crusty> i do not mind to use windows driver if it posiible!!!!!!!!1
<ubuntu> can u paste me again the italian chans for kubuntu ?
<cyrex> anyone here who would be pleased to help a newbie with the nvidia graphics drivers :)? it seems like at #nvidia everyone just fell asleep ^^
<ubuntu> thanx
<_MasterMind_> cyrex: what is the problem?
<cyrex> i just started using linux
<_MasterMind_> aha..
<crusty> nagyv: this is the link where i did download the file.......http://www.linux-projects.org/modules/news/article.php?storyid=102
<cyrex> and i cant set the resolution of my monitor higher than 60 Hz
<_MasterMind_> did you do apt-get install nvidia-glx ? (or using adept)
<fragrag> Cyrex, did you try system settings->display?
<_MasterMind_> and which graphic card
<cyrex> yop
<_MasterMind_> and try that also..
<_MasterMind_> try configuring the Display..
<fragrag> And changing resolution?
<cyrex> GeForce 4 4200 Ti
<_MasterMind_> selecting the right monitor or reslution scheme..
<_MasterMind_> in Hardware tab
<cyrex> cant also set res. higher than 1024x768
<fragrag> It's possible that at your current resolution you don't support +60Hz
<_MasterMind_> I think the monitor is wrongly configured...
<_MasterMind_> (Had the same prob)
<_MasterMind_> Try going System settings->Display
<_MasterMind_> Click on the Hardware tab
<_MasterMind_> go to Administraton mode.
<_MasterMind_> and klik on the Configure button on Screen (A monitor icon)
<cyrex> i only have screenresolution at System > Settings
<nagyv> crusty: did you already read the included txt file? you will have to create a kernel module, probably all the steps are well detailed in the file. but you will probably need the kernel headers, and I do not know which flags were set for the actual ubuntu kernel.
<cyrex> but ive found the  hardwaremanager
<_MasterMind_> you don't have monitor & display ?
<cyrex> i'm german and installed ubuntu in german ^^
<crusty> i did! but i can not understand everyting! thats why i do need halp.
<_MasterMind_> under Computer administration :P
<_MasterMind_> ok.. must go :) (Has a monitor icon)
<crusty> well don't worry! thank you anyway.......
<crusty> ill find a way to do that
<cpufreak91> XVampireX: Sorry a long unexpected afk
<cpufreak91> XVampireX: I deleted the files a few days ago, and then re-installed kaffeine.
<cpufreak91> ah. He's gone. ;)
<cpufreak91> XVampireX: Sorry a long unexpected afk
<cpufreak91> XVampireX: I deleted the files a few days ago, and then re-installed kaffeine.
<XVampireX> Something really fucked up just happened
<XVampireX> cpufreak91: now it doesn't work?
<cpufreak91> nope
<cpufreak91> still nothing
<XVampireX> purge it and install it again
<cpufreak91> would a Purge help?
<cpufreak91> ok
<XVampireX> may very well help
<cpufreak91> XVampireX: Darn it. Still nothing
<cpufreak91> XVampireX: I purged it
<XVampireX> no idea
<cpufreak91> It's almost as if I were running a blank bash script
<XVampireX> cpufreak91: you're not missing anything, use kmplayer
<XVampireX> cpufreak91: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2482838
<XVampireX> Should work for kubuntu too
<XVampireX> cpufreak91: LOL!!!!!!!! OMG! that was funny! I found that link on page of a google search for a "arch linux review 0.8"
<cpufreak91> XVampireX: hahaha
<cpufreak91> XVampireX: could I have the link?
<XVampireX> What?
<XVampireX> I just gave it to you
<XVampireX> Or what do you mean?
<cpufreak91> oh I see now
<cpufreak91> sorry
<cpufreak91> I thought the link for the funny arch review was different
<cpufreak91> XVampireX: Thanks for the LQ link
<cpufreak91> kaffeine --nofork works
<XVampireX> :P
<zorglu_> dunno this option
<amik> hi, I have a zd1211 based wireless USB device, which works ok (WPA and all). however, after a few hours it dies, and only a reboot connects again. anyone have any ideas where to start looking for a solution?
<zorglu_> what is the use of --nofork
<cpufreak91> however regular kaffeine still doesn't work
<cpufreak91> so I have to fix a few KDE configs but at least it works
<Digital_Pioneer> XVampireX: So, find any sweet games?
<XVampireX> Digital_Pioneer: No :P
<cpufreak91> ah
<cpufreak91> nvm
<zorglu_> http://tremulous.net <- sweet game :0
<XVampireX> Perhaps, yes
<cpufreak91> dcop kaffeine MainApdcop kaffeine MainApplication-Interface quit
<cpufreak91> fixed everything
<Digital_Pioneer> zorglu_: Yes, I like it too.
<XVampireX> :D
<Digital_Pioneer> But I suck at it.
<zorglu_> i dont :)
<Digital_Pioneer> Yeah, but you get abused if you do.
<zorglu_> well im unbalancer :)
<Digital_Pioneer> :(
<amik> anyone?
<Digital_Pioneer> Besides, my system is fried ATM, so....
<zorglu_> like real good on human and ultimatly bad at alien :)
<Digital_Pioneer> amik: What?
<zorglu_> Digital_Pioneer: deconner ?
<zorglu_> amik: this is ultra specific man
<Digital_Pioneer> zorglu_: Yeah, I suck at human, die before spawning at alien.
<amik> Pioneer: hi, I have a zd1211 based wireless USB device, which works ok (WPA and all). however, after a few hours it dies, and only a reboot connects again.
<Digital_Pioneer> zorglu_: What's deconner mean?
<amik> zorglu: I don't even know where to search for or post a bug... any leads?
<Digital_Pioneer> amik: What's the device id? wlan0?
<Lam_> wow that looks like a fun game. it's linux native?
<zorglu_> Digital_Pioneer: i was trying to understand what you meant by 'abused'. deconner are people destroying base just for the 'fun' of ennoying other player
<Digital_Pioneer> Lam_: Tremulous? Yeah, it's Linux.
<amik> Pioneer: how do I check?
<zorglu_> linux/win/mac
<Lam_> cool
<Digital_Pioneer> zorglu_: Roundly cussed out, basically.
<Digital_Pioneer> amik: Try "iwconfig"
<amik> ok, KNetworkManager says it's eth1
<Digital_Pioneer> amik: OK.
<Digital_Pioneer> amik: Do iwconfig to make sure.
<Digital_Pioneer> Only one should list data.
<amik> confirmed
<Digital_Pioneer> The rest should say something about no wireless stuff found.
<Digital_Pioneer> OK. :D
<mohammed> i wonder if someone could help me through this , but some of kde system settings components are no longer functioning !
<Digital_Pioneer> When it dies, do "dhclient eth1"
<Digital_Pioneer> mohammed: You're sure you're using the right commands?
<Digital_Pioneer> amik: If that doesn't work, do "'/etc/init.d/networking restart"
<amik> right now I'm after a reboot, so I can't test online
<mohammed> what commands ?
<Digital_Pioneer> mohammed: I think I misunderstood the question.... I probably have no clue.
<amik> I played around when it happened though, and I think something got stuck at the USB level. I tried lsusb which hung
<mohammed> kk
<amik> and shutdown hung too - I had to do a cold boot
<zorglu_> amik: did it worked on dapper ?
<max_> is there any way to install kubuntu from a konsole?
<max_> i cant boot from the CD
<zorglu_> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<zorglu_> not this page
<Digital_Pioneer> max_: What's currently installed?
<zorglu_> max_: there is a page just for you
<max_> kubuntu
<zorglu_> oh no, this page is good
<Digital_Pioneer> max_: You're trying to install Kubuntu over Kubuntu?
<amik> zorglu: I'm not sure, I just installed Kubuntu for the first time a short while ago - it was Dapper, but shortly after I reinstalled with Edgy. I'm not sure if I had the wireless setup then at all.
<max_> yes, mine is broke
<zorglu_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation <- max_ this give many way to install even without booting cd
<Digital_Pioneer> max_: Ahhh, well, I would recommend you check your boot orders.
<max_> thats not the proble
<max_> m
<max_> i deleted some things i shouldnt hav
<max_> e
<Digital_Pioneer> zorglu_: Is there a way to install the system files again without reinstalling Kubuntu?
<zorglu_> amik: im asking because just today a guy complained about its usb freezing on edgy and said it was ok on dapper
<Digital_Pioneer> zorglu_: My system is fried ATM, and I need to install again but not lose my programs and files.
<zorglu_> Digital_Pioneer: no
<Digital_Pioneer> zorglu_: Rats.
<amik> what was his solution? :-)
<zorglu_> amik: he didnt have one
<Digital_Pioneer> max_: You should make sure you are checking the CD for boot directives before the HDD.
<amik> do u know if this is a known reported bug? where would I search for it? or file it?
<zorglu_> Digital_Pioneer: oh ok, well this one is simple, backup the personnal stuff, reinstall the os, restore personnal stuff
<Digital_Pioneer> max_: If not, you can't boot from CD as long as you have a hard drive with an OS on it, broken or not.
<zorglu_> amik: hmm looks like a driver/kernel issue
<Digital_Pioneer> zorglu_: Not quite so simple...
<Digital_Pioneer> zorglu_: I have files in /home, programs in /usr, settings in /etc....
<zorglu_> amik: i would google to see if im alone if i were you
<zorglu_> Digital_Pioneer: my personnal stuff all goes in /home just to avoid this very issue
<Digital_Pioneer> And right now I'm stuck on windoze clicking away an alert that says to reboot every 2 seconds. AAARGGGH! I don't like windoze much.
<lbulb> need some help with servers--what is the address for undernet: irc.undernet.net?
<amik> zorglu_: I tried that before coming here... found tutorials and stuff about getting it to work in the first place, which is not my problem. didn't see anything specific on it freezing after a while.
<Digital_Pioneer> zorglu_: Well, I'd love to install programs, settings, and files in /home and then make /home a separate partiton, but I haven't the foggiest idea how!
<max_> Digital_Pioneer: i cant boot up normally, i have to put the CD in and choose Boot From First Harddrive....thats the only choice i can do, i cant do "Start or Install Kubuntu" and i cant do any of the installers on that pagee because i dont have a floppy drivew
<zorglu_> Digital_Pioneer: good time to learn
<Digital_Pioneer> max_: You're sure you aren't going to GRUB (if you use it) or something like that?
<zorglu_> amik: i would say google for 'usb freeze ubuntu'
<zorglu_> amik: quite a lot of stuff pop out
<Digital_Pioneer> max_: On mine, the first thing I see on bootup is like a BIOS spash screen or something.
<Digital_Pioneer> max_: I can hit esc and check which hardware I want to boot from
<max_> mine wont boot period with out the cd...jsut black screen with blinking white line
<Digital_Pioneer> max_: It sounds to me, then, like your BIOS is blown... But I really don't know.
<Digital_Pioneer> max_: Usually, you can enter a system setup before even looking at the harddrive, and change where you boot from.
<max_> i cant
<tony__> anyone know why my usb controller isn't seen or how to configure it?
<cloakable> ...is there any good way to record from last.fm with KDE/Linux?
<max_> nothing loads at all
<Digital_Pioneer> cloakable: I'd love to do that! LOL
<tony__> cloakable: yes, apt-cache search lastfm, i think
<Digital_Pioneer> cloakable: Never could figure it out though.
<amik> zorglu_: thanks, I'll do some more research, see if I can find anything related.
<Digital_Pioneer> tony__: I think he means rip the stream to MP3, not just listening to it.
<amik> btw, I just saw a new kernel was released too, with some updates to this driver - any idea if/when this will be available as an Edgy upgrade?
<tony__> Digital_Pioneer: yes, i'm sure i downloaded it in case i needed it in the basic repositories, but i can't remember half of what i apt-get
<Digital_Pioneer> tony__: Is your controller in lsusb?
<zorglu_> amik: nope...
<luh> hi
<Digital_Pioneer> luh: Hi. :)
<luh> hi Digital_Pioneer
<cloakable> tony__: No go. Only official client, with no recording.
<tony__> cloakable: http://72.14.209.104/search?q=cache:DyT6PDwFM9kJ:kde-apps.org/content/show.php%3Fcontent%3D32842+record+streaming+last.fm+kde&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=firefox-a
<Digital_Pioneer> luh: Hi, luh. :)
<tony__> kstreamrecorder also, i think
<max_> Digital_Pioneer: is there no other way to install with out a CD or a Floppy?
<lbulb> Digital_Pioneer: need some help with servers: if I'm trying to connect to undernet, do I add on the server list irc.undernet.net..is there a list with those- I'm using ubuntu
<luh> in the wiki of kubuntu it says to change the root pwd with sudo passwd root
<malik__> can any1 tell me plz that why in edgy konqueror can play all the media types off of the internet and firefox cant play anything?
<Digital_Pioneer> max_: Not that I know of.............
<luh> but this obviously just changes the password for logging in or changing to a root-terminal with su
<luh> but kdesu and gnomesu still want my password
<cloakable> tony__: kstreamripper does regular radio, so does RecordRadio, Neither works with last.fm
<luh> how can i change that as well?
<tony__> malik__: did you add a firefox plugin like the mplayer one?
<tony__> oops, that's why i dl'ed it thinking it would be good for that
<Digital_Pioneer> lbulb: If you want to connect to irc.undernet.net, I would say you put irc.undernet.net as your server. :)
<malik__> no idont think so.......cud that may be the cause?.....coz i think konqueror was playing everything outta box
<Digital_Pioneer> luh: Change your password to root's. :)
<malik__> plus i cudnt get gedit command to work in kubuntu either
<Digital_Pioneer> luh: SU uses root.
<Digital_Pioneer> luh: KDESU uses sudo.
<Digital_Pioneer> luh: I can't remember how to change it to su instead.
<tony__> Digital_Pioneer: isn't there a way though as in windows, to just record what you hear in kde?
<luh> Digital_Pioneer, changing my passwd to roots would be counter-productive
<Digital_Pioneer> tony__: Sure... Try audacity.
<tony__> nm, i'm sure there's a way, just may take some research
<luh> so - now - how can i change the sudo passwd?
<Digital_Pioneer> luh: True. ;)
<luh> why doesn't that just read the normal passwd file?
<Digital_Pioneer> luh: the sudo password _is_ your password.
<Digital_Pioneer> tony__: You can make Audacity record from the soundcard.
<malik__> plus can any one tell me shud i stick with ubuntu or kubuntu?
<malik__> or totally go over to fedora 6?
<tony__> Digital_Pioneer: i thought so in windows but haven't gotten around to using it yet in linux
<Charlemagne> Does kubuntu support the RT2500 wireless chipset from RALink?
<robotgeek> Charlemagne: it should work out of the box
<Charlemagne> Just what I wanted to hear =)
<tony__> malik__: it's a matter of choice. i like kubuntu myself. i've never learned more about linux than i have with kubuntu
<Digital_Pioneer> tony__: aptitude install audacity
<tony__> Digital_Pioneer: yes, i got it installed and toyed with it for a sec. it's got a rather ugly UI compared to it's windows app
<malik__> and when i query the webcam i can see it with lsusb command but its not working with my amsn instead my tv tuner card comes up as video device .......how do i setup my web cam?
<soulrider> !info karbon
<ubotu> karbon: a vector graphics application for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 911 kB, installed size 3196 kB
<Digital_Pioneer> tony__: Quite true.
<albert> 
<malik__> any help will be greatly appreciated
<tony__> malik__: not sure, i keep mine like that so people can watch my tv if i get boring
<malik__> LOLz
<malik__> good on ya mate
<luh> Digital_Pioneer, something with /etc/sudoers
<easytiger> what the hell is gam_server and why does it crash20 times a day
<soulrider> !info koshell
<ubotu> koshell: the KDE Office Suite workspace. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 185 kB, installed size 544 kB
<soulrider> !info kivio
<ubotu> kivio: a flowcharting program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 525 kB, installed size 1744 kB
<tony__> easytiger: are you using edgy or dapper?
<easytiger> edgy
<easytiger> eft
<tony__> easytiger: oh, i used to have a problem with it in dapper but since i upgraded, it's fine. used to hog my system resources. i think it is something to do with polling
<easytiger> its really annoying
<easytiger> i'm running latest stable everything
<T3hWiz0rd> is it only me or is the suse project filled with (forgive language) cocksuckers?
<tony__> easytiger: nevermind that, i think i was wrong. quick google search, it seems a web server
<tony__> don't quote me
<bill__> hmmm
<Digital_Pioneer> T3hWiz0rd: I'd say they are... Didn't they abandon the GPL?
<tony__> T3hWiz0rd: too early for me to give my opinion. i'll wait and see the products of SUSE later before i judge
<T3hWiz0rd> its also just the community in #suse is filled with grade-A zealotish Aholes...
<T3hWiz0rd> I just got done telling one of the pathetics in there i hope all the worst possible happen to him, including the rape and murder of his mother... but whatever, thats my /rant, its done.
<tony__> lol, a little harsh
<T3hWiz0rd> I'm a harsh person to pathetic people... I'm not around for a popularity contest.
<robotgeek> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<robotgeek> this is a family friendly channel :)
<Digital_Pioneer> And there's also...
<Digital_Pioneer> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<T3hWiz0rd> robotgeek: as i said, my /rant is over... leave it hell alone already, i addressed myself on it
<zorglu_> but coc is not followed by anyone
<T3hWiz0rd> shoving coc at me will only probably enrage me further, simply leave me alone until i am in a better mood... i'll walk it off
<Hawkwind> T3hWiz0rd: Please don't address channel ops with that attitude or tone please.  It won't be tolerated
<Digital_Pioneer> If I took the time to read it, I'd stick with it. However, I watch my behavior as it is, and usually stay well within the boundaries. :)
<T3hWiz0rd> requesting to be left alone is my god-given right. I am asking to be left alone...
<T3hWiz0rd> there is no tone... I'm asking for you to let me resolve myself... if you cant', then it becomes flamitory...
<Hawkwind> But you do not have to speak to users in that tone or attitude.  End of discussion
<T3hWiz0rd> it is also my god given right to speak how I want... I am not being rude, so I feel no remorce. Now discussion is ended.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ip24-255-2-154.tc.ph.cox.net]  by Hawkwind
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<zorglu_> no no me i want the last word
<archangel_> anybody know how I can get decent games? search on google doesnt seem to get anything
<t3hwiz0rd-alb> did you resolve anything from that, Hawkwind ?
<tony__> archangel_: linux + games
<t3hwiz0rd-alb> anything at all? i admiktted to cussing, and stopped it... so what have you resolved? anything at all?
<easytiger> t3hwiz0rd: nothing wrong with the suse community
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<tony__> archangel_: wolf et is good if you like fps online games
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-35-81-89.hsd1.nm.comcast.net]  by Hawkwind
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<zorglu_> archangel_: http://tremulous.net
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<louis> hi
<Digital_Pioneer> archangel_: www.google.com/linux
<Digital_Pioneer> archangel_: Search there. Better results.
<archangel_> I do tony__
<archangel_> thanks
<zorglu_> moauoua he is on #kubuntu-offtopic bad mouthing on #kubuntu this time :)
<tony__> archangel_: i would also recommend xqf game server to join your friends or clan in games
<archangel_> great ok
<billytwowilly> so if my mouse is not recognized by kubuntu and no entry is in dmesg showing it connected what should I do?
<Digital_Pioneer> billytwowilly: What kind of mouse?
<Digital_Pioneer> PS/2 or USB?
<billytwowilly> usb
<Digital_Pioneer> billytwowilly: Do you have console?
<billytwowilly> Digital_Pioneer: yep
<Digital_Pioneer> billytwowilly: Good, lsusb.
<ckd> where can i download the 2.6.18 kernel for my edgy ?
<Digital_Pioneer> billytwowilly: See if it's listed.
<billytwowilly> it's a laptop, so the touchpad still works
<Digital_Pioneer> billytwowilly: If not, then it isn't connected properly.
<billytwowilly> Digital_Pioneer: it's not listed.
<Digital_Pioneer> ckd: www.kernel.org
<Digital_Pioneer> billytwowilly: Then it isn't connected properly. :)
<billytwowilly> Digital_Pioneer: is there any way to check if the usb bus on the laptop is broken?
<Digital_Pioneer> billytwowilly: Sure: connect something else there, and lsusb it.
<billytwowilly> the led is on on the mouse... and it's plugged in. so either the mouse is busted or the  usb host is;)
<cloakable> There. LastFMProxy, RecordRadio, and Amarok appear to be working.
<billytwowilly> k, so nothing is changing when I plug something else in... to any of the ports...
<ckd> Digital_Pioneer: thx but i diddnt can burn it
<Digital_Pioneer> billytwowilly: That means power is getting to the mouse... But the computer doesn't see it. Probably your bus is fried.
<Digital_Pioneer> ckd: What?
<billytwowilly> Digital_Pioneer: is there a way to test for sure?
<robotgeek> billytwowilly: connect a different, working mouse :)
<Digital_Pioneer> billytwowilly: Probably.. But IDK it.
<billytwowilly> heh.
<billytwowilly> crappy.
<billytwowilly> so i gotta buy a new laptop then.
<Digital_Pioneer> billytwowilly: Not necessarily.
<Digital_Pioneer> billytwowilly: Check your lspci for the bus.
<billytwowilly> the bus is there...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<ckd> Digital_Pioneer:  no ready kernel, i needit couse a sky2 patch mei lan is brocken evrytime
* mode/#kubuntu [-bb *!*@c-68-35-81-89.hsd1.nm.comcast.net *!*@ip24-255-2-154.tc.ph.cox.net]  by Hawkwind
<Digital_Pioneer> ckd: No clue where packages are. I just use what comes installed...
<Digital_Pioneer> ckd: Don't know how to compile 'em either.
<Digital_Pioneer> billytwowilly: I don't know then. Maybe the mouse is broken. You would need a more knowledgable person than I.
<billytwowilly> Digital_Pioneer: I plugged in a known working mouse to all the other ports and none work. Earlier I was getting  some usb debounce error thing... I think you're right and it's fried.
<Bubba_Gump> seems a waste to buy a new laptop
<tony__> billytwowilly: do you have a usb>ps2 adapter to try
<Bubba_Gump> can you repair ?
<billytwowilly> I don't have a ps2 port.
<tony__> oh
<Digital_Pioneer> Yeah, you could probably just get a new USB bus... No idea though.
<billytwowilly> heh. well the laptop was getting replaced next september anyway.
<tony__> billytwowilly: have you tried lmctl?
<tony__> billytwowilly: i use it for my mx518 to get the most out of it and has some other useful functions you might try
<billytwowilly> lmctl?
<tony__> http://www.bedroomlan.org/~alexios/coding_lmctl.html
<billytwowilly> hmm. I wonder when vista will hit mainstream laptops in Canada.
<tony__> probably in the main repositories
<billytwowilly> tony__: I'll check it out when I get a laptop with working USB;)
<adz21c> Hey, I am running Edgy 6.10 amd64. When I first log in to KDE all my colours look like they are on a low setting (i.e. like 16it colours), however soon as I run glxgears, everything looks normal (24bit) till I reboot. Any ideas why this could be and how I could fix it?
<billytwowilly> lame... a usb2 pcmcia adaptor costs 89 bucks...
<billytwowilly> err, cardbus
<Digital_Pioneer> adz21c: Hmm... Fine-tune your settings in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tony__> adz21c: configure your xorg.conf set to 24bit depth
<helge> When I run this commando: sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-driver-ati , it says that it cannot find the source package, is that ok?
<adz21c> tony__: it is 24bit depth
<tony__> not sure about that
<adz21c> tony__: what i am saying is it looks like its 16bit, till i run glx then it corrects it self till i reboot
<robotgeek> helge: no, do you have the appropriate deb-src line
<helge> Well I dont know (so I guess no)
<helge> Yoou mean repositorys?
<robotgeek> !compile > helge
<robotgeek> helge: yes, in your sources.list
<billytwowilly> hmm. found a usb2 pcmcia adaptor for 16 bucks. Looks like i'm not buying a new laptop yet afterall;)
<helge> Well I have 9250 radeon and I use this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Radeon_9200/9250_%28RV280%29_and_DVI , Is there a better starting point for this?
<billytwowilly> just to check, the pcmcia slot is the one on the side of almost all laptops right? looks like it could hold a thick credit card?
<robotgeek> billytwowilly: yes. look on wikipedia/google to be sure
<tony__> anyone use kxmame in here?
<billytwowilly> tony__: I used to use kxmame. it's fairly decent.
<tony__> billytwowilly: i can't get it to run fullscreen. i'm sure it's easy to do but not working. -f doesn't seem to work. any mame frontends you'd recommend for linux?
<Xal2> whenever I start nano, I get the error /home/administrator/.nano_history: Permission denied
<Xal2> Why?
<fdoving> probably because you've started nano with sudo some time.
<jeisma> how do i fix "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process"?
<fdoving> Xal2: you can probably fix it with this command: sudo chown `id -nu`.`id -gn` /home/administrator/.nano_history
<fdoving> !adept crash fix | jeisma
<ubotu> jeisma: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Xal2> thanks, I'll try that
<tamacracker> Hey guys, I have a DVD burner but I don't know of Kubuntu knows that it's a DVD burner
<tamacracker> How would I be able to check that out?
<fdoving> tamacracker: start k3b and see what it says.
<zorglu_> k2d
<zorglu_> that one :)
<tamacracker> k2d or k3b?
<zorglu_> follow fdoving
<zorglu_> i did a typop
<tamacracker> oh ok
<tamacracker> where's k3b?
<zorglu_> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<tamacracker> oh i see it
<fdoving> tamacracker: kmenu -> multimedia -> k3b
<tamacracker> :D
<angasule> how do I stop konqueror from asking me to install flash? it's friggin' annoying
<HymnToLife> install Flash ?
<olegfink> guys, i see ubotu is something really useful and cool ;) what's it and where can i get it? (maybe ubotu !ubotu? :))
<tamacracker> ha.. nice, it recognizes my DVD burner correctly
<zorglu_> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cloakable> HymnToLife: Only if you like having memory leaks.
<angasule> HymnToLife: why would I want flash? :? it's used for pr0n and ads
<jamesb_> any hints on how I should proceed to fix sound in edgy? It worked in dapper and in edgy, then suddenly stopped working a few weeks ago
<olegfink> zorglu_: thanks
<fdoving> olegfink: it's a supybot, you can get it from the repositories :)
<olegfink> heh cool
<olegfink> it's what i needed all my life :P
<angasule> that, and a real doll
<snowice> Are there any amarok users? I can't seem to do a query to Musicbrainz anymore. That's on edgy and amarok 1.4.4.
<olegfink> angasule: i suppose there's a checkbox in 'asking flash' window preventing future annoyance
<cloakable> snowice: Do you have the mp3 plugin for musicbrainz?
<olegfink> anagasule: hmm, apt-het real-doll ?
<olegfink> s/apt-het/apt-get
<angasule> olegfink: and you would be supposing wrong :(
<angasule> olegfink: yeah, but it conflicts with the following packages: girlfriend, sex appeal, social life
<jamesb_> can I dist-upgrade from edgy to dapper (ie. rollback)?
<snowice> cloakable, I got libmusicbrainz4c2a installed. Is that the plugin or is that something else?
<olegfink> angasule: i'm looking at this checkbox right now
<cloakable> snowice: Nope. You need the mp3 plugin too.
<snowice> jamesb_, do you have the sound modules loaded?
<snowice> cloakable, how's it called and where can I find it?
<olegfink> angasule: maybe write Replaces: string in real-doll to solve the conflicts?
<jamesb_> snowice: lsmod |grep snd|wc -l says 17, I seem to have many loaded
<angasule> olegfink: you go to a website that has flash, you get asked to install flash, and right there there is a checkbox for 'stop pestering me you little adnoying thing'?
<jamesb_> snowice: system settings -> sound system -> test sound doesn't play anything either
<cloakable> snowice: sudo apt-get install libtunepimp3-mp3
<snowice> cloakable, thanks, man!
<cloakable> snowice: Then you'll be able to use it. No problem :)
<chitu> Hi, I'm a new Kubuntu user (and new Linux migrant from Windows), and this is also my first time using IRC.
<jeisma> what flash do i need to download from adept to watch flash videos?
<cloakable> jeisma: As in flv files/
<z0d_> how to install my Nvidia drivers i'm with Geforce 7300LE
<zorglu_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zorglu_> jeisma: somewherer in there :)
<zorglu_> !flash9
<chitu> Could someone please help me with an adept problem? When I try to run the Adept Updater, I get the error "Could not commit changes; Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<ubotu> You can download a Flash 9 installer here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy).  If you use GDebi to install it, make sure you open its terminal window (to answer an installer question).
<z0d_> how to install my Nvidia drivers i'm with Geforce 7300LE
<angasule> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<z0d_> 10q
<snowice> jamesb_, is artsd running?
<olegfink> anagsule: and in (reverse en-ru-en translation) it is called "do not ask again"
<jamesb_> snowice: yes
<chitu> I looked for info on this problem on the Web, and all I could find is that someone with the same problem got taken care of by joining #kubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<jeisma> cloakable: i'm trying to watch a video i saw on yahoo
<snowice> jamesb_, do you have sound devices? (ls /dev/snd)
<jeisma> but it says this to me
<ds_> Serge
<olegfink> angasule: the only point is that i'm currently on dapper running apt-get dist-upgrade :) have konq 3.5.2
<zorglu_> chitu: provide more detailed info and people will pick it up
<jeisma> cloakable:
<jeisma> Hello, please download the latest Flash player by clicking here.
<jeisma> Note: it may be necessary to close and reopen your browser after the installation. Thank you!
<z0d_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ds_> Whatever Serge...*shrugs*
<jeisma> and it said it was a wmv file
<jamesb_> snowice: yes, a handful of character special devices
<z0d_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<z0d_> :D
<jeisma> that's 3 links, which is it?
<zorglu_> jeisma: the first i would guess
<fragrag> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<angasule> olegfink: I'm on edgy
<cloakable> jeisma: Sounds like you just need flash.
<olegfink> and you say there's no such thing in 3.5.5 at was in 3.5.2? Strange...
<jeisma> i got this in the terminal:
<jeisma> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jeisma> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jeisma> how do i fix it?
<olegfink> I will be able to see it tomorrow
<zorglu_> !adept-crash-fix | jeisma
<ubotu> jeisma: If Adept crashed on you and you're left with a locked database, try typing this in a terminal (such as Konsole):  "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<jeisma> this is after trying to do the automated installation of flash 9 for linux
<davincy> hola a todos
<snowice> jamesb_, what does sudo dpkg -l '*alsa*' | grep '^ii' say?
<jeisma> it says flashpluginnonfree is downloading... but last time i did this, it sat tehre for a good 2 hours and didn't do anything else
<chitu> zorglu_: Thanks.  When I run the Adept Updater, it downloads a list of updates, but when I try to apply, I get the following error message: "[title bar]  Could not commit changes; [message text]  There was an error committing changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." I looked for info on this problem on the Web, and all I could find is that someone with the same problem got taken care of by joining
<chitu> #kubuntu. Running the apt-get version of the update from the command line didn't seem to help. Can anyone help me?
<jamesb_> snowice: alsa-base alsa-utils libesd-alsa0 libsdl1.2debian-alsa (with some explanations)
<jeisma> emoving flashplugin-nonfree ...
<jeisma> Purging configuration files for flashplugin-nonfree ...
<jeisma> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<jeisma> dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--purge):
<jeisma>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<jeisma> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jeisma>  flashplugin-nonfree
<jeisma> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jeisma> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<jeisma> how do i fix that?
<jamesb_> snowice: do I need alsa-oss?
<snowice> jamesb_, that's what I have too
<snowice> jamesb_, try aplay -l
<jamesb_> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<jamesb_> card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4] , device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801DB-ICH4] 
<jamesb_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<jamesb_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<jamesb_> card 0: I82801DBICH4 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4] , device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel 82801DB-ICH4 - IEC958] 
<jamesb_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<jamesb_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<snowice> jamesb_, check whether your sound is muted
<jamesb_> snowice: I have, believe me! kmix claims its on
<jamesb_> ie. not muted
<snowice> jamesb_, is PCM also unmuted?
<ds_> My slave drive is NTFS...how can I dual boot with it, having Windows on the slave?
<jamesb_> snowice: PCM (and PC-speaker) were muted. I unmuted PCM but it doesn't seem to help
<Ace2016> !paste > Ace2016
<ds_> Does anyone here know about dual-booting?
<cloakable> ds_: A little, why?
<Ace2016> many do it, why?
<entraks> yes. why ?
<ds_> I need to know how to make my slave with Windows on it, actually boot up Windows - how do I ?
<jamesb_> snowice: wow - that seemed to do it! Great, thanks!
<angasule> what's a simple ftp server? just need it as a replacement to SMB
<Ace2016> we should change why to wii
<jamesb_> PCM was muted and the volume was set to zero
<snowice> jamesb_, no prob :-)
<omicron> pureftpd
<cloakable> ds_: Try just installing Linux? That should do it.
<jamesb_> what is PCM?
<ds_> I did, and mounted the NTFS, too...Now, I just kind of want the NTFS to actually boot Windows, and not run info off Linux
<ds_> Wait, do you mean there is an  option
<ds_> If I were to try and reinstall Linux, that says dual boot?
<entraks> did you install grub ?
<SupremeBeing> You mean you want Windows to be the default in the GRUB?
<snowice> jamesb_, I'm not sure if you want to know, it's "Pulse Code Modulation", a way to store audio.
<ds_> Not a default, but an option
<ds_> I don't think I have GRUB, I've only heard it's name...don't know what it is
<entraks> GRUB permit to choose the os u want to boot
<Xal2> Hi
<Xal2> I'm trying to install ventrilo, but apparently I need ia32-libs
<Xal2> that isn't in the repos though.
<ds_> How do I get it, entraks?
<Xal2> ldd ./ventrilo_srv
<Xal2> /usr/bin/ldd: line 161: /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2: cannot execute binary file
<Xal2> not a dynamic executable
<SupremeBeing> it's installed when you install Kubuntu ds
<Xal2> I get that error.
<ds_> Hm, how do I enable it, or use it
<entraks> u can download (google is your friend). i use kubuntu and GRUB was install auto
<SupremeBeing> ds_: yeah it should be auto installed with kubuntu
<jamesb_> Xal2: what does "file  /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2" say? Do you have a broken sym-link?
<LeeJunFan> !chroot Xal2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chroot Xal2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeeJunFan> !chroot | Xal2
<ubotu> Xal2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<ds_> I use Kubuntu, too - how do I access GRUB?
<ds_> If it was auto installed
<chitu> Sorry; I disconnected and just came back.  When I run the Adept Updater, it downloads a list of updates, but when I try to apply, I get the following error message: "[title bar]  Could not commit changes; [message text]  There was an error committing changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." I looked for info on this problem on the Web, and all I could find is that someone with the same problem got
<chitu> taken care of by joining #kubuntu. Running the apt-get version of the update from the command line didn't seem to help. Can anyone help me?
<SupremeBeing> ds_: it would show up whenever you boot your computer
<Xal2> I'll check.
<SupremeBeing> !chroot grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chroot grub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jamesb_> linux32 is a 32-bits shell that may help 64/32-bit problems
<SupremeBeing> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ds_> Hm...I'll see if I've got it...I'll check
<ds_> Ill be back in a sec if it didnt :)
<SupremeBeing> k
<entraks> ok
<Xal2> Um that's a file with a bunch of code I don't understand.
<Xal2> ohnm
<SupremeBeing> is kubuntu debian based?
<Xal2> misread that
<BetaCookies> restarting x, brb
<Xal2> symbolic link to ld-2.4.so
<jamesb_> SupremeBeing: yes, but it's ubuntu-based first
<h3sp4wn> simple question (probably ?) how can I add another global tag to the amarok last.fm stuff
<SupremeBeing> jamesb_: of course. thank you
<entraks> "is kubuntu debian based ?" > i thought it was a troll. sorry
<Xal2> jamesb_: thats what "file /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2" returns
<ds_> I'm back
<ds_> From the dual boot question
<entraks> ds_ yes. and ,
<entraks> ?
<jamesb_> Xal2: what does "file  /lib64/ld-2.4.so" say then?
<ds_> I noticed one thing that said GRUB, and it was in boot, and it loaded but the screen goes away before I can read it all, to know what it is.  There was no chance to select anything
<Xal2> ld-2.4.so: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, AMD x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), stripped
<tamacracker> does anyone know if there's a PS2 emulator for linux? So you can play your games on Linux?
<entraks> you have 9 second to choose your os by default.
<jamesb_> Xal2: sorry, I'm not sure how to help you any more
<jeisma> why can't i move my libflashplayer.so into my plugins browser directory folder?
<Xal2> thanks for the help anyway :)
<ds_> What keys are used to choose
<ds_> ?
<entraks> hum i don't know da name (i'm  french :p)  use the /\ key or \/ key
<ds_> Tamacracker- maybe Wine could work for a Windows PS2 Emu...
<HymnToLife> jeisma, sudo will help you
<ds_> up and down?  Alrighty
<entraks> yes right :p
<ds_> I will try to do that again
<entraks> ok
<ds_> Thanks for sticking with me
<entraks> don't mention it
<jeisma> sudo?
<HymnToLife> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tamacracker> tru ds
<jeisma> well i somewhat understand that
<jeisma> but what do i need to do?
<jeisma> like what to type
<HymnToLife> you need to copy the file using sudo
<HymnToLife> sudo cp source destination
<Bubba_Gump> spss and linux?
<jeisma> so what would that me?
<jeisma> the file is libflashplayer.so
<jeisma> the destination is usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<HymnToLife> then
<Bubba_Gump> wine says spss not compatible, any other windows emulators around ?
<HymnToLife> sudo cp libflashplugin.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<SupremeBeing> darn it, how do you install .run files?
<HymnToLife> SupremeBeing, most often :     (sudo) sh /pat/to/file.run
<wilman> when i try loading adept updates, after i filled in my password it crashes
<SupremeBeing> HymnToLife: aha let me try that
<HymnToLife> wilman, good oportunity to learn using apt-get from the CLI :)
<SupremeBeing> ahh it work =)
<wilman> hmm yea
<wilman> how does that work?
<Bubba_Gump> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<wilman> oh and i have another problem
<SupremeBeing> HymnToLife: Thanks so much, got video card to  install drivers now =D =D
<wilman> my terminal wont work
<Bubba_Gump> any other windows emulators apart from wine?
<HymnToLife> that's bad
<SupremeBeing> for gaming there's cedega
<HymnToLife> VMWare :)
<ds_> I'm back
<entraks> ds_ so ?
<ds_> Turns out I didn't have Windows on the Slave...just Windows materials
<ds_> So, nwo I have to figure out how to install windows on the slave only ?:S
<HymnToLife> ds_, just to be sure, unplug the Ubuntu drive when you install Win
<HymnToLife> dut having both OSes on the same drive is easier to manage
<ds_> How come, curiously?
<HymnToLife> but*
<ds_> See, here's my deal:
<ds_> I want Linux for everything but my games
<ds_> What is the best way to go about that?
<eilker> ds_: try for vmware
<BetaCookies> Hey
<HymnToLife> install Windows, shrink the NTFS, install Ubuntu in the free space, enjoy :)
<Kervan> Hello how can i install htsearch
<BetaCookies> I have used "ati" and "radeon" drivers, but I only get 800x600 resolution unless I use fglrx.. Any ideas?
<ds_> Is there anyway not to reinstall Kubuntu, and just 'tack' on Windows?
<SupremeBeing> tack?
<ds_> For instance - I run CDROM from boot, I install Windows to over my slave, and then goto GRUB in Linux bootup, and select other OS?
<Kervan> j ubuntu
<SupremeBeing> you can't install windows after kubuntu and still dual boot if that's what you mean
<ironfroggy> anyone here using Flash 9?
<SupremeBeing> it overwrites the bootloader
<ds_> Damnit
<SidToner> hello
<ironfroggy> just reinstall the bootloader afterwards. not a big deal.
<HymnToLife> SupremeBeing, then all he nedds is to reinstall GRUB afterwards :)
<HymnToLife> pwn3d :(
<entraks> :p it's more easier to install windows before and then linux
<SidToner> can someone please point me to a how to on how to get other installed hard drives to show up in /media?
<SupremeBeing> HymnToLife: whoopsie, =) shouldn't be answering questions :P
<SupremeBeing> HymnToLife: lol
<HymnToLife> entraks, if Linux is already installed, it sounds like a waste of time
<ironfroggy> anyway im trying to find out why flash apps seem to have such jittery video on my one box (but only that box). any thoughts?
<entraks> yes you right
<ds_> Man...I wish I could install Windows afterwards
<ds_> So, how to I reinstall bootloader
<ds_> After Windows is on my slave
<ironfroggy> HymnToLife: to watch Adult Swim Fix easily and play Oblivion?
<SupremeBeing> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ds_> Nifty :P
<ds_> Ill read that
<ironfroggy> ds_: use an alternative install CD and run the rescue mode.
<jeisma> i've downloaded the windows codecs, some totemfirefox plugin thing, and then moved libflashplayer.so to my plugins folders and i sill can't watch videos on yahoo?
<SidToner> i have 3 hard drives installed in this pc... and i want to get them to show up in /media are there any how to docs to help me with this?
<ironfroggy> are they in fstab?
<SidToner> no... i know that is part of the problem
<ironfroggy> so... do that
<SidToner> i however have no idea how to fix it
<SidToner> do what?
<ironfroggy> read the docs on fstab?
<ironfroggy> add them to fstab
<SidToner> anyway
<ds_> It won't erase my data if I do rescue, and repartition, so long as I don't format, right?
<BetaCookies> I have used "ati" and "radeon" drivers, but I only get 800x600 resolution unless I use fglrx.. Any ideas?
<ironfroggy> dont repartition
<SidToner> i was looking to see if anyone knew of a howto doc that would help out with this
<ironfroggy> just reinstall grub
<ironfroggy> SidToner: just read the fstab manual
<cpk1> SidToner: yo can just make a folder in /media and then mount them to that folder
<ironfroggy> `man fstab`
* eilker solved vmware problem and so happy
<ds_> So, install Windows to slave - then boot Ubuntu, rescue - install Grub, and thats all?
<ironfroggy> yup. you might have to add windows to the grub configuration after that. not usre.
<uyusuk> slm herkese
<xevil> SidToner: do any of your drives show up in /media ?
<sstchur> Anyone know why KNetworkManager only seems to work randomly for me?  It will be fine one time, and then the next time I try it, it fails (with the same settings that worked before), and it seems to fail more often than succeed
<titular> hola
<titular> hola, podran decirme en dnde me encuentro?
<SupremeBeing> anyone available to help with sound card problems
<Kervan> i am using hplib 0.9 how can i install with apt-get to 1.6
<SupremeBeing> nevermind =D i got it
* SupremeBeing is HAPPY!
<Kervan> sorry hplip
<shanky> hi, I have just installed edgy, what is the package to change the language of the menus?
<chitu> I finally found the solution to my earlier question at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=252922
<eilker> !aix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adz21c> Hi, I seem to be getting poor graphics performance on Edgy Eft, any idea what could cause this? I have the nvidia driver installed.
<Bubba_Gump> shanky: press alt-F2 and type kcontrol then press enter. in the new window navigate to regional & accessibility and then click 'country/reigion & language'. then 'add language'
<Bubba_Gump> shanky: you may need to change the country to suit
<shanky> Bubba_Gump: I know that
<shanky> the problem was taht I had not installed my kde-i18n
<shanky> thanks anyway
<eloquence_> anybody have experience installing intel wireless lan drivers on kubuntu?
<Bubba_Gump> np :)
<xtavaresx> !kfrb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kfrb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cloakable> !kwlan
<ubotu> kwlan: wpasupplicant frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 143 kB, installed size 580 kB
<cloakable> Hmm.
<xtavaresx> !krfb
<ubotu> krfb: Desktop Sharing for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 921 kB, installed size 1644 kB
<mkst> need help for iptables
<xtavaresx> krfb always crashes for me, i have read that x11vnc is more stable. opinions?
<cloakable> Does snyone know how to get Kwlan to list broadcom under the supported drivers?
<xtavaresx> cloakable, i think i saw something in the gentoo forums about broadcom/wlan
<cloakable> xtavaresx: :)
<cloakable> xtavaresx: What did you see?
<xtavaresx> my flatmate uses gentoo and had problems with broadcom chipset and wlan,
<xtavaresx> and he found a solution from just a search of the gentoo forums, sorry, thats all i know.
<angasule> how can I install the manpages when I install a -dev package? I can't find at all the manpages for SDL, for one, also the OpenGL manpages would be nice
<heinkel_111> does anyone know if it is possible to disable xrandr?
<xtavaresx> he got it working by the way, in gentoo, then in kubuntu after i got him to switch over.
<felipe__> whats the equivalent of gnome desklets for kde?
<adept_x> i am the person formerly known as xtavaresx
<heinkel_111> felipe__: you may be thinking of superkaramba
<heinkel_111> althoug, i admit i have no idea what gnome desklets really uis
<heinkel_111> is
<heinkel_111> :P
<adept_x> !x11vnc
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<eloquence_> can somebody help me with a fresh kubuntu install?
<eloquence_> my mp3's wont play
<eloquence_> it ends the play before beginning
<eloquence_> and how do i update my computer?
<angasule> eloquence_: you have dapper drake?
<angasule> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eloquence_> yea i guess
<eloquence_> Kubuntu 6.06
<bubu1uk> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<SupremeBeing> How does one go about compiling the source for GAIM?
<eloquence_> i had the same problem in ubuntu
<eloquence_> until i installed xmms
<SupremeBeing> as me?
<eloquence_> but i dont see it in the adept thingy
<SupremeBeing> yeah
<angasule> SupremeBeing: why would you want to do that?
<SupremeBeing> angasule: I only found .rpms for it
<robotgeek> !compile > SupremeBeing
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: it is in the repository
<SupremeBeing> Really?
<bubu1uk> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<angasule> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<SupremeBeing> I saw a bunch of plugins
<SupremeBeing> not the actual program
<eloquence_> doesn't kubuntu have an update manager thing like ubuntu
<angasule> SupremeBeing: look again, if the plugins are there, the program has to be there as well
<SupremeBeing> yes,   adept
<robotgeek> eloquence_: it has adept
<SupremeBeing> angasule: ok, I will.
<eloquence_> ok
<adz21c> Hey, I am running Edgy 6.10 amd64. When I first log in to KDE all my colours look like they are on a low setting (i.e. like 16it colours), however soon as I run glxgears, everything looks normal (24bit) till I reboot. Any ideas why this could be and how I could fix it? I have also noticed that my gfx card (nv FX5900) can't seem to run a game that my other PC (geforce 2 Pro) runs quite nicely.... any ideas?
<malik_> hi there ......can any one tell me how to make konqueror close tab with middle click?............coz the command "about:config" is not working with konqueror
<robotgeek> malik_: about:config works for firefox, not on konqueror
<malik_> okie so how do i go abt it?
<robotgeek> malik_: maybe check Tools -> Configure Konqueror, not sure if that option exists
<bluch> how can i manualy mount my usb devices?
<SupremeBeing> angasule: there's a list, but they all appear to be plugins
<eloquence_> umm if i dont have make what do i do?
<angasule> SupremeBeing: if you type 'gaim' in the search, what is the first item on the list called?
<eloquence_> in synaptic in ubuntu i could add it .. the compiler and make was easy to install
<eloquence_> how do i do it in kubuntu?
<SupremeBeing> angasule: gaim-autoprofile
<gnomefreak> eloquence_: install build-essential
<gnomefreak> eloquence_: it includes make
<SupremeBeing> angasule: AutoProfile is an extension to Gaim...
<malik_> hi there ......can any one tell me how to make konqueror close tab with middle click?.....
<angasule> SupremeBeing: yes, it's odd
<eloquence_> from where gnomefreak?
<adam> everytime i try and run kdesu i just get "su returned with an error", Its only recently started doing this, before i could do it with no problems
<angasule> SupremeBeing: very odd
<SupremeBeing> angasule: what should i do?
<z0d_> how to login at the KDE as root ?
<gnomefreak> eloquence_: from apt-get or synaptic or adept or where you like
<angasule> SupremeBeing: well, I'm unsure
<z0d_> how to login at the KDE as root ?
<SupremeBeing> angasule: I don't really understand compiling from source,
<eloquence_> there is synaptic in kubuntu?
<SupremeBeing> z0d_: you don't, use the sudo command in the terminal
<angasule> z0d_: why would you do that? just use `kdesu <program>` to run <program> as root
<SupremeBeing> kdesu?
<SupremeBeing> =o
<adam> i do
<excitatory> adam: you're a fool
<adam> "kdesu konqueror" and such
<SupremeBeing> eloquence_: i believe it's equivalent is adept (package manager)
<adam> but it just stopped working
<SupremeBeing> ah =)
<z0d_> angasule: cuz' i gotta "su root" every time i start the terminal
<angasule> SupremeBeing: try installing gaim-data
<SupremeBeing> eloquence_: don't see that one either =(
<adam> now every time i run anything with kdesu i just get "su returned with an error"
<SupremeBeing> eloquence_: sry not you
<SupremeBeing> angasule: don't see that one either =(
<eloquence_> i wish adept would let me install synaptic
<robotgeek> excitatory: it does
<SupremeBeing> eloquence_: isn't synaptic Gnome?
<gnomefreak> SupremeBeing: yes
<gnomefreak> eloquence_: it will
<angasule> z0d_: why are you using root so much? you shouldn't use root unless absolutely necessary
<eloquence_> it has it shaded out
<angasule> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<eloquence_> in the programs list
<eloquence_> because i was able to install adept when i was in ubuntu though ubuntu is gnome
<eloquence_> so i believe it should do it the same way around
<robotgeek> eloquence_: sure you can
<angasule> SupremeBeing: gaim-dev ? check what would be installed if you selected a gaim plugin, it should also install gaim
<adam> I have to use root to start adept package manager
<eloquence_> from where?
<eloquence_> it has it shaded out
<SupremeBeing> angasule: ooh, i'll look
<eloquence_> i would also like to refresh the list
<T3hWiz0rd> does anyone else here have a problem with power manager in KDE not remembering power settings when you restart X/restart the computer?
<SupremeBeing> angasule: don't see gaim dev either by the way
<SupremeBeing> angasule: now it says "BREAK(install)"
<SupremeBeing> angasule: next to "no change" :/
<angasule> SupremeBeing: oh, something is really wrong :?
<angasule> SupremeBeing: what architecture are you on?
<SupremeBeing> angasule: x86
<eloquence_> bah
<eloquence_> ubuntu was easier
<robotgeek> angasule: not root, type youe use password
<eloquence_> kubuntu is cooler
<robotgeek> angasule: sorry, that was meant for adam
<robotgeek> adam: not root, type youe user password
<angasule> SupremeBeing: try asking in #ubuntu , it's very odd, I don't know what's going on
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: dpkg --audit
<SupremeBeing> angasule: roger
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: hmm?
<adam> huh? i don't get that far, everytime i try kdesu then a program i just a window open with "su returned an error"
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: type that in a terminal, and paste the output
<Joel-Wideman> Hello. How do I set time restrictions on local logins, per user?
<eloquence_> bah
<robotgeek> adam: did you enable root user?
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: dkpg: command not found
<eloquence_> it shows absolutely no updates for kubuntu
<Joel-Wideman> I tried using /etc/security/time.conf but that didn't do anything at all
<eloquence_> yet i have the same version in ubuntu and it had mad updates
<adam> is that just for logging in a root, anyway it used to work but then stopped a few hours ago :S
<adam> isn't*
<robotgeek> adam: again, did you enable root account? (if so, why?)
<eloquence_> and the Full Update button is shaded out
<eloquence_> i am sure it is reading my internet connection
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: is that bad?
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: yes, it breaks all gui apps
<BetaCookies> Hey
<robotgeek> and to be honest, it is not necessary
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: what?
<eloquence_> there must be a catch
<adam> yeah i did
<eloquence_> how can there not be ONE update on a fresh install
<eloquence_> ???????????
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: enabling the root account, i.e
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: no no I mean the command not found thing for dkpg
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: sudo dpkg --audit , it has to be there
<excitatory> eloquence_: perhaps not in the repositories that you have enabled there's not..
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: typed it verbatem
<Joel-Wideman> How do I set time restrictions on local logins, per user?
<Joel-Wideman> I tried using /etc/security/time.conf but that didn't do anything at all
<malik_> okie can any one tell if the tabs in kongueror can closed with a middle click or not?
<cloakable> Is there an easy way to get WPA networking with the broadcom driver? Or any way?
<robotgeek> Joel-Wideman: maybe ask in #ubuntu too
<doobledilly> hi guys, im having some trouble with the sound in kubuntu, it has a lot of static no matter whats running, system sounds/music/videos etc
<doobledilly> http://pastebin.us/9254
<eloquence_> oh ok
<doobledilly> would that be the correct driver for ac97 onboard cards
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: that command for sure 100% does  nothing
<eloquence_> thats strange
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: that is impossible, if you are running a debian system :)
<eloquence_> real strange
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: as long as it does not error out, you are fine
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: sudo dkpg --audit
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: sudo: dkpg: command not found
<Joel-Wideman> robotgeek, i figure it's the kde login that i have to do something with, though i'm guesing
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: dpkg, not dkpg
<doobledilly> oops i mean is that the right device heh
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: aha my mistake
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: ok, no error message
<eloquence_> thanks excitatory
<adam> so does anyone know kdesu may have just stopped working when a few hours ago it was fine?
<eloquence_> it had NONE of the repositories enabled
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: try installing whatever you were installing from the cli, usinf apt-get
<robotgeek> adam: if you enable root account, it will not work!
<eloquence_> sorry guys for being so negative but there's a huge difference between an out of the box install of ubuntu and kubuntu
<Launchpad> is there anything like disk management in kubuntu?
<adam> but it was working before, and i can't actually check is root is enabled or not
<robotgeek> Launchpad: there is an option in System Settings, Disks and filesystems
<robotgeek> adam: you said you enabled login as root, right?
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: i tried to get the source packages: - error - package cdbs has no installation candidate - failed to satisfy build-depends...
<Launchpad> i dont see a disk and filesystems in system
<adam> do you mean grafical root login or just the enable/disable radio buttons in the kde user manager?
<brohism> I'm trying to configure my display settings, but the Monitor & Display sections of System Settings won't let me apply changes
<brohism> and i'm in administrator mode
<robotgeek> adam: to enable graphical root login, i would suppose that you would need to enable root account. i am not sure, i have not done it before :P
<Launchpad> hmm+
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: not sure, but why are you looking for cdbs anyways?
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: because I haven't had luck with the  adept... that's my first choice.
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: it's just not in the list.  argh.
<adam> I've done that before but on a different system, this one I've only switched the silly radio buttons in kcontrol's user manager
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: okay, what are you trying to install?
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: GAIM
<adam> but it was working after i'd applyed it
<adam> it stopped working some time after that occured
<eloquence_> anybody run kubuntu on an HP Laptop?
<doobledilly> eloquence_:  yes
<doobledilly> dv1315cl
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: doesn't "sudo apt-get install gaim" work?
<adam> i can't get kcontrol, adept packagemanager, or konqueror as root anymore using kdesu
<eloquence_> doobledilly: what kind of wireless lan card does it use?
<doobledilly> intel 2200bg
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: error: package gaim is not available...package gaim has no installation candidate
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: can you paste your sources.list to the pastebin
<Joel-Wideman> How do I set time restrictions on local logins, per user?
<malik_> okie i figured it out ......thanx guyz
<eloquence_> oh ok
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: where's it located?
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: /etc/apt/sources.list
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: k, 1 second
<eloquence_> did u install the 2200 drivers? (meaning did u have to go through the installing ieee80211 subsystem)?
<doobledilly> no but the gui wireless stuff didnt work, had to use iwconfig
<robotgeek> doobledilly: even kknetworkmanager?
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: http://pastebin.ca/265009
<adam> robotgeek: I've detup graphical root before but on a different system, this one I've only switched the silly radio buttons in kcontrol's user manager
<eloquence_> does .run packages work in Kubuntu? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8762.html
<doobledilly> the only two gui's i tried to set it up in was network settings in settings and the wireless lan assistent
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: have you ever edited this file by hand? anyways, your first sources.list is commented out
<doobledilly> didnt try kknetworkmanager, i dont think
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: no I haven, should I enable more of them?
<intelikey> what file is causing this error?  * Starting basic networking...
<doobledilly> just seemed easier to put an iwconfig line in rc.d
<intelikey> ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Read-only file system [error] 
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: yes, the first line which has main etc
<eloquence_> well i mean the intel drivers as they have on the ipw****.sourceforge.net sites
<robotgeek> intelikey: i would assume /etc/init.d/networking
<eloquence_> cuz mine is an ipw3945
<intelikey> robotgeek i did too but there is no mention of /var/run/network  in it ???
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: I don't see main etc the top line fo rme is main restricted
<robotgeek> intelikey: i think ifup reads that
<eloquence_> and i wann ahave the right drivers so i can add some abilities to my wireless card to try to bypass some stuff here since i cant find many nice broadband connections in saudi (where i live right now)
<Launchpad> Anyone here experienced with 6.10 kubuntu.. i need alittle help if yall can
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted  << this line,
<Launchpad> Im trying to find away to format my ntfs drives on my computer but i cant find away to them thru kubuntu
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: ok that's enabled
<intelikey> robotgeek then the only cure would be to change the order so that networking runs after mountall.sh
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: you should be all fine now
<Launchpad> anyone know how to?
<robotgeek> intelikey: isn't the new upstart supposed to allow you to do that?
<_doppelganger_> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<intelikey> which will error out the mountall cause it expects networking to be up
<intelikey> robotgeek on dapper ?
<robotgeek> intelikey: yessir
<flaccid> i don't see what the point of katapult is
<intelikey> why would i use upstart on dapper ?
<robotgeek> intelikey: i tht you were on edgy :)
<eloquence_> u ever have problems with any other devices in your laptop intelikey?
<_doppelganger_> i did an apt-get upgrade beryl and that's what it installed
<eloquence_> sorry that last ? was for doobledilly
<robotgeek> flaccid: iit helps you pull up file/applications facster
<robotgeek> faster, err
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: Whenever I enable the repository and go back to the search, it disables itself
<Joel-Wideman> faster than what, finding them on a menu?
<_doppelganger_> is upgrade the proper syntax for apt-get to upgrade preexisting things?
<_doppelganger_> sorry for my newbness
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: i think you have an issue with gpg keys
<Joel-Wideman> if i wanted to type, i wouldn't use a gui - just saying :D
<robotgeek> Joel-Wideman: i mean, i know a file foo.txt is in ~, but if i just want to open it, its faster. and its cli :)
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: *schwoop* over my head ;)
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: okay, open up a console
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: done
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<brohism> why would the System Settings panel not let me apply changes to my display settings?
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: done
<intelikey> konsole != console     konsole = terminal emulator
<Joel-Wideman> robotgeek, so you type vi ~/foo.txt and it opens a konsole?
<flaccid> robotgeek: i don't see how
<doobledilly> eloquence_:  not normally no. i dont really know much about linux
<robotgeek> Joel-Wideman: hmm, i think that is a good feature to implement :). it opens up foo.txt in kate
<eloquence_> ok then me and u r in the same boat
<Joel-Wideman> oh
<doobledilly> hehe
<robotgeek> flaccid: its faster than K--Menu -> Internet -> Kopete, for sure
<eloquence_> i aint got no paddle though
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: then uncomment that line again.
<angasule> how do I install the manual pages for OpenGL and SDL? I don't see any packages for them
<robotgeek> angasule: might be -doc pages too
<flaccid> not as fast as ctrl + f2, type kopete, press enter
<robotgeek> flaccid: i dont even have to type kopete completely :)
<flaccid> robotgeek: um so how do i use it again?
<robotgeek> flaccid: alt + f2, katapult should launch it. then alt + space should bring it up
<intelikey> so what are you fellas scussing there ?     a mini-command line on a pannel or what ?
<robotgeek> intelikey: no, katapult
<angasule> does katapult have some intentional delay?
<eloquence_> anybody know any other repositories than the ones already installed with a fresh kubuntu install ?
<flaccid> alt + space does jack all
<intelikey> robotgeek which is what exactly ?
<robotgeek> flaccid: maybe its ctrl + space
<flaccid> nope
<angasule> alt+space should bring up katapult
<robotgeek> intelikey: right now, all it does is index and launch gui programs
<flaccid> how crap
<flaccid> it doesn't
<BetaCookies> what is katapult?
<robotgeek> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<flaccid> for me its the equiv of clicking on top right of window and getting drop down
<robotgeek> flaccid: if you have remapped your keys, you can hardly blame katapult for it :)
<Joel-Wideman> robotgeek, wouldnt it make more sense to launch files from konqueror?
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: I fixed the repository, still can't find the correct package
<flaccid> i think its a bad idea for an app to advise a shortcut key if something else is using it
<flaccid> i aint remapped keys
<robotgeek> SupremeBeing: no, type sudo apt-get update first
<flaccid> well you can blame it
<robotgeek> flaccid: by default, it uses alt + space and no other kubuntu app uses it
<flaccid> people have made custom key maps before katapult comes out, it comes out and asks people to use alt + space, but its not available
<intelikey> Description: item launcher for KDE  Katapult is an application, which analyses text-based queries to launch items, such as bookmarks, directories or programs.   The application is currently in an early stage of development but the launchable item list can be extended by a plugin system, and the look and feel can be skinned.    Homepage: http://www.thekatapult.org.uk
<DaSkreech> katapult rocks!!
* DaSkreech totally doesn't remember alt+f2
<SupremeBeing> robotgeek: Wonderful! Thank you so much!
<intelikey> sounds like a windows-alike-wannabee
<robotgeek> intelikey: more like a quicksilver wannabe
<Joel-Wideman> Maybe it's just me, but I don't see the point of launching a cli in order to launch a gui program
<robotgeek> Joel-Wideman: its not cli, really
<DaSkreech> Joel-Wideman: Why would you do that?
<DaSkreech> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<flaccid> welll alt+space is not being used by any shortcuts
<Joel-Wideman> DaSkreech, exactly
<DaSkreech> Joel-Wideman: Not not philosphically. Where have you had to load a CLI (not counting Alt+F2) to launch a gui program?
<DaSkreech> if I apt-get lvm2 on the live CD I should be good to go to play with lvm hard drives right?
<robotgeek> flaccid: you can right click from system tray and change if, if you prefer
<angasule> dammit, what does kubuntu have against manpages? :(
<flaccid> heh stupid kde. nothing assigned to alt + space
<Joel-Wideman> maybe I misunderstand katapult, but that sounds exactly like what it is - a cli
<eloquence_> 
<flaccid> robotgeek: i don't have any icon there for katapult, but it is in memory still
<robotgeek> Joel-Wideman: its a gui app, so there is no terminal
<DaSkreech> Joel-Wideman: It's a launcher. of sorts
<Joel-Wideman> I get that. But you type the filename, right?
<DaSkreech> Joel-Wideman: it's really a collection of databases which allows you to choose one itme quickly. guifeid
<DaSkreech> Joel-Wideman: Yeah
<angasule> great, kubuntu ate my CD, it won't eject
<Joel-Wideman> Well, thereyago
<robotgeek> Joel-Wideman: not complete path, again
<DaSkreech> Joel-Wideman: it's the name of whatever is in the K-Menu
<BetaCookies> I need a decent nVidia or ATi graphics card that works with beryl, any suggestions?
<Joel-Wideman> ...
<DaSkreech> Plus like dictionary definitions and number calculations etc
<robotgeek> Joel-Wideman: just try it, you will see the difference :)
<angasule> how do I check who is using the CD? it says 'device busy', but no program is using it
<Joel-Wideman> So instead of clicking on the menu item, I type the name?!?
<robotgeek> angasule: lsof /media/cdromX
<robotgeek> Joel-Wideman: yes, can be pretty useful if you are lazy enough :)
<DaSkreech> Joel-Wideman: if you want to scroll the entire dictionary of whatever language you speak you are free to do so if you like, I like typing exactly waht I want :)
<SupremeBeing> what's the command to run to update from 6.0.6?
<DaSkreech> Joel-Wideman: Right. It's way faster
<DaSkreech> SupremeBeing: sudo apt-get update
<angasule> robotgeek: it says konqueror is using it, but I closed those tabs...
<SupremeBeing> DaSkreech: thanks
<Joel-Wideman> Yes, I can see how it would be faster...
<eloquence_> is hacking into wireless networks for the sole purpose of using their broadband connection wrong?
<Joel-Wideman> But it sure as hell isn't lazier
<SupremeBeing> eloquence_: yes =)
<angasule> eloquence_: yes
<eloquence_> damn
<DaSkreech> Joel-Wideman: unless you keep your mouse in your lap I think it is
<Joel-Wideman> I don't like to type if I can avoid it.
<SupremeBeing> eloquence_: it's fairly inconvinient also, right?
<eloquence_> what about if u r in need?
<angasule> eloquence_: but if they are unsecured networks, it isn't hacking, and if they offer DHCP they're actually offering it, I'd say
<Joel-Wideman> which is the point of a gui, yes?
<DaSkreech> eloquence_: Then you go and ask
<eloquence_> what if there is nobody to ask?
<angasule> Joel-Wideman: katapult is faster and easier than menu-hunting, *that* is what matters to me :)
<DaSkreech> Joel-Wideman: yeah. We have nothing against the K-menu
<eloquence_> like here in saudi very few ppl have wireless broadband installed
<DaSkreech> Just letting you know about opttions
<Joel-Wideman> it sounds like it would be an awesome thing to have access to on a command line.
<eloquence_> mostly businesses
<eloquence_> or cafes
<DaSkreech> Joel-Wideman: What the K-Menu? :)
<Joel-Wideman> No, katapult
<Asz_Confused> Hi guys, can anyone give me some guidance on how the hell to get .ape files working with amarok?
<robotgeek> Joel-Wideman: yes, its called cdpath :)
<angasule> help! konqueror ate my CD :(
<DaSkreech> Joel-Wideman: You don't have it installed?
<robotgeek> angasule: lsod /media/cdrom
<robotgeek> lsof, err
<DaSkreech> Asz_Confused: Woah ape. they still have those
<SupremeBeing> to install .deb files, I type what?
<DaSkreech> angasule: type eject on the command line
<Asz_Confused> :D
<DaSkreech> SupremeBeing: sudo dpkg -i <deb>
<angasule> DaSkreech: it says it's busy (and lsof says it's konqueror's fault), I believe it's a common bug, I've seen other people in my LUG complain about it
<Asz_Confused> a way to play ape or a way to convert them to flac, either would be great
<SupremeBeing> DaSkreech: Thanks again!
<DaSkreech> angasule: killall konqueror
<Asz_Confused> both would be better :)
<angasule> DaSkreech: funny
<angasule> DaSkreech: I want a fix, not a workaround :P
<DaSkreech> Asz_Confused: don't know off the top of my head. Poke someone on #katapult
<Joel-Wideman> I've had that happen too, angasule
<angasule> I think it's related to KPDF
<DaSkreech> Asz_Confused: Doh I mean #amarok
<Asz_Confused> will do
<eloquence_> my amarok wont even play mp3s
<eloquence_> yet in ubuntu xmms was playing them
<DaSkreech> !mp3 > eloquence_
<DaSkreech> So lvm2 is all I need to mount lvm hard drives in the live Cd?
<eloquence_> thanks DaSkreech
* DaSkreech bows
<TheGateKeeper> eloquence_, use the xine engine & install libxine-extracodecs
<eloquence_> ok TheGateKeeper
<angasule> please, no one knows how to fix the eaten CD problem?
<flaccid> hmm my katapult won't work, yay!!!
<DaSkreech> angasule: Never had it soory :-(
<flaccid> angasule: try eject cdrom from shell
<DaSkreech> konqueror ate it
<ColonelPanic001> Hi. I'm running Kubuntu Edgy, and my SD card read (USB) runs great, apps auto-mount it and everything, except that it's read only, despite me having full permissions. Any ideas?
<angasule> flaccid: doesn't work, and I want a fix, not a workaround
<ColonelPanic001> Most of the forums stuff I'm finding has people that can't mount at all.
<DaSkreech> ColonelPanic001: who owns the card when it mounts?
<ColonelPanic001> "mike" (me)
<ColonelPanic001> According to Konquerer
<DaSkreech> and you have write privvys?
<flaccid> angasule: haha. there is no fix.
<ColonelPanic001> "Owner: Can view & modify content"
<ColonelPanic001> yeah
<angasule> flaccid: is it a reported bug, do you know?
<angasule> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Gone?
<DaSkreech> ColonelPanic001: ha ha I just got your name. that's funny
<ColonelPanic001> lol
<ColonelPanic001> ;)
<angasule> I can't have kubuntu eating my CDs like this
<eloquence_> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ColonelPanic001> angasule: feed it more often.
<flaccid> angasule: its normal linux behaviour
<eloquence_> does kubuntu run .run packages?
<angasule> flaccid: it's not
<flaccid> you do mean where you can't eject the cdrom?
<flaccid> eloquence_: yes
<eloquence_> like this: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8762.html
#kubuntu 2006-12-03
<FlameMaster> hey guys, I recently dled kubuntu edgy amd64, and I'm running it live ATM. I was about to install it, but I'd rather not do the live install. Doesn't this have an alternate installer that doesn't need to boot a live desktop first?
<eloquence_> so i just click on it and it will install it?
<eloquence_> how about rpm's?
<robotgeek> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<angasule> flaccid: I right click on the icon, and click on 'eject', or use the command line 'eject cdrom', it says it's busy, lsof says konqueror is using it
<ColonelPanic001> DaSkreech: no ideas? It seems odd, because except for writing, it seems to be working great, out of the box.
<flaccid> eloquence_: if the file is +x it will run. rpms are possible but not recommended
<angasule> flaccid: except konqueror *was* using it, but it no longer is
<eloquence_> ok cool
<red22> i have a radeon x1950pro and can't seem to get the video drivers going on edgy.. anyone with x1900 or x1950 get their drivers working pls?
<robotgeek> angasule: heh, remind konqueror :)
<flaccid> angasule: yeah sounds normal to me, but yeah its a bug
<Joel-Wideman> It is easier to install software by compiling the source than using alien, in my experience
<angasule> flaccid: about half my LUG has experienced this bug
<DaSkreech> FlameMaster: Yes. It's called the alternate Cd
<FlameMaster> DaSkreech: I have the DVD distro
<flaccid> angasule: did any of you report the bug?
<Croupier> hey guys in darts the inside circle is the triple or the outside?
<ColonelPanic001> outside
<BetaCookies> [brb]  restarting X
<FlameMaster> DaSkreech: don't tell me that the DVD release doesn't have an alternate install just as the alternate cd version
<DaSkreech> Croupier: Outside
<ColonelPanic001> inside loop is double
<angasule> flaccid: I'm looking at the database to see if it has been filed, but it must have been, since it was in dapper already
<DaSkreech> FlameMaster: Ok I won't :)
<FlameMaster> DaSkreech: It doesn't?!
* DaSkreech whistles.
<FlameMaster> :(
<Joel-Wideman> later
<angasule> flaccid: would it be a konqueror bug?
<flaccid> angasule: well if the bug is reported, you are still expecting people here to present you with a fix even though we are not the developers..
<FlameMaster> does it?
<flaccid> angasule: i don't know what bug it would be
<angasule> flaccid: I'm unsure if it has been reported, I can't find a similar bug report
<DaSkreech> word: to your mother
<flaccid> angasule: cdrom lock is all too common on *nix
<Croupier> are you sure that the inside is double
<ColonelPanic001> Alright, well thanks for trying. I'll just kind of poke at my card reader and see what it does.
<robotgeek> Croupier: i would suggest google
<DaSkreech> FlameMaster: as far as I know it doesn't. I could be worng though
<Croupier> so the outer (big ring) is the triple
<DaSkreech> ColonelPanic001: did you ask in #ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Croupier: yes
<ColonelPanic001> No, but not a bad idea.
<flaccid> angasule: is the cdrom still mounted ie. comes up in mount ?
<FlameMaster> DaSkreech: whatever I'm already googling about it :(
<angasule> flaccid: this bug is unacceptable, konqueror should have freed it once it was no longer in use
<angasule> flaccid: yes
<flaccid> angasule: then what is an acceptable bug in the open source world?
<robotgeek> angasule: sure, its a bug. we have given you a worksaround
<angasule> flaccid: closing konqueror releases the cdrom
<flaccid> angasule: then do a lazy unmount of the cdrom drive
<eloquence_> are there any KDE msn messenger type programs which _allow you to send messages to mobile users and will show mobile users_ ?
<robotgeek> angasule: please file a bug. there's not much we can do about it
<jerrold> is kxdocker apt-getable? last time i tried..it wouldnt run :(
<flaccid> angasule: if no other programs are locking the drive, then report it as a konqueror bug
<angasule> robotgeek: I mean it's unacceptable that it got from dapper to edgy
<angasule> I'm collecting data, I just ejected the CD and going to reproduce it
<robotgeek> angasule: regression bugs happen.
<flaccid> angasule: then wait for the bug to be confirmed and addressed.
<intelikey> i'm getting so that i don't like konqueror any more.
<robotgeek> angasule: i hate it as much as you do, but it exists. and it will go away if you file your bug (hopefully)
<flaccid> angasule: unacceptable in your opinion
<ColonelPanic001> Unacceptable. flaccid, I demand you fix that bug personally.
<ColonelPanic001> o.o
<intelikey> they keep adding more and more "P me off" code to it...  should have left well enough alone, but insted they keep trying to make it a little weller
<robotgeek> intelikey: heh
<flaccid> hehe
<DaSkreech> eloquence_: try amsn
<ColonelPanic001> Hurry up. I expect a patch in three hours.
<flaccid> there were lots of bugs that went from dapper to edgy
<DaSkreech> It helps to keep you on edge
<angasule> flaccid: unacceptable as in "my parents can't use edgy in this state" :(
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<flaccid> angasule: agreed
<angasule> DaSkreech: amsn is proof that msn messenger is not the ugliest IM client :P
<flaccid> i'd like to know how to make konqueror keep its window position and panel off
<DaSkreech> angasule: Hey Give MSN points for trying
<jerrold> i just did an apt-get install kxdocker..and it showed up as a program on..but when i launch it..nothing happens...im also using Beryl as my window manager
<flaccid> everytime i launch konqueror , its not maximised, has the panel open etc.
<Ruth> Hello people!!!
<red22> yo
<ColonelPanic001> Hi
<DaSkreech> Ruth: Hi. How's Naomi :)
<intelikey> ColonelPanic001 expect timeout timedout patch ;send "1\r"
<FlameMaster> Can I use Ubuntu installer instead of a Live Install on Kubuntu Edgy DVD release (y/n)?
<DaSkreech> Or not
<angasule> flaccid: go to Settings->Save View Profile "something" and then save the profile (look at the checkboxes for WHAT you are saving, though)
<DaSkreech> FlameMaster: What are the options when you start up?
<robotgeek> FlameMaster: right click in the frame -> Advanced Window Settings?
<FlameMaster> DaSkreech: damn, I would have to reboot :S
<FlameMaster> brb
<FlameMaster> robotgeek: I'll try
<FlameMaster> robotgeek: on the Boot window?
<robotgeek> FlameMaster: sorry, wrong tab hilight
<FlameMaster> oh
<robotgeek> flaccid: sorry, wrong tab hilight
<flaccid> angasule: ah thanks for that! never used to have to do that
<robotgeek> crap!
<robotgeek> flaccid: : right click in the frame -> Advanced Window Settings?
<flaccid> the save profile did it
<robotgeek> cool
<angasule> flaccid: be advised, you'll have to do it for the File manager profile, and for the Web profile
<flaccid> maybe it used to auto save the profile ,but not anymore
<flaccid> ah ok
<flaccid> anyone here use knocker?
<angasule> hmm, I'm finding lots of interesting bits about the CD-eating bug
<BetaCookies> cd eating bug?
<flaccid> cd eating bugs are way to common. i generally give up on them.
<ColonelPanic001> CDs are crunchy
<angasule> if someone has a CD with a pdf file, would you try to replicate it for me, please? the instructions are easy
<dr0fnax> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jerrold> anyone happen to use kxdocker? i cant seem to get it working
<flaccid> kxdocker worked for me when i tried it, but not under xgl
* DaSkreech rolls in his barnd new 0.6 basKet
<flaccid> sorry i didn't try it under xgl
<DaSkreech> Brand even
<Xal2> I wonder if anyone has run vmware for linux on wine, installed linux on it, run wine and then vmware again and then install windows on the virtual machine on which vmware is also installed, and then install linux on that one
<flaccid> probably
<angasule> what severity would the CD-eating bug be?
<DaSkreech> angasule: grandma blocking
<cpk1> cd eating?
<flaccid> i would rate it high
<angasule> I don't recall that category :P
<flaccid> because it has usability impacts
<cpk1> i want to have something that eats cds
<ds_> XVampireX um......you there
<XVampireX> Maybe
<ds_> Why'd you get all pissy and leave earlier O_O
<XVampireX> ds_: What?
<DaSkreech> I'm in
<ds_> You get all mad and left earlier
<XVampireX> I didn't get mad :D
<ds_> Bull, you stormed out - got off Konversation
<XVampireX> Hey, don't blame me, something was going on wrong with my X server, it kept crashing
<angasule> actually, konqueror is lock-happy, it's not related to CD-ROMs, so I guess it could lock anything...
<XVampireX> But now I'm fine
<ds_> Well, anyways
<flaccid> lock-happy?
<ds_> I couldn't get game to work
<flaccid> how can you confirm its not konqueror?
<XVampireX> ds_: Well hey, who knows, I got it working just fine, and that's with not much problems, really...
<XVampireX> ds_: Give me just a second and I'll dig(g) you a howto for warcraft 3, then
<ds_> That's what I've been reading
<ds_> Howtos...but, I can't follow them perfectly I don't guess
<XVampireX> ds_: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Warcraft3&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games
<XVampireX> Don't do the mounting part, you don't need it
<sascha_> hi, I cant boot since I installed 2.6.19, waiting for root. anybody can help please?
<ds_> I walmost thinking about trying to dual boot if this doesnt work
<cpk1> ds_: you trying to get warcraft 3 to work with wine?
<ds_> Yes, I am cpk1
<cpk1> ds_: whats the problem you are having?
<ds_> The whole no cd crap
<ds_> I've checked the drives in Winecfg
<ds_> And it's set to CDROM
<lenscape> !source.list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source.list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lenscape> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<cpk1> what version of wine
<lenscape> anyone got a definitive sources.list ?
<cpk1> wine --version will tell you
<DaSkreech> !easysource > lenscape
<cloakable> lenscape: Depends on what you mean by definative
<angasule> ok, submitted as bug 74204, but it didn't allow me to set the importance or anything, so I guess I'll have to wait for it to be assigned.
<cpk1> ds_: ?
<lenscape> cloakable: well, to start with, I'm after all the media player stuff
<ds_> 0.9.26 on the wine version
<angasule> argggh, that flash install question is really annoying
<sascha_> The new kernel stays checking hda1,2,3,4 althoug I should had sda1,2,3,4.  Anybody and an idea?
<lenscape> source-o-matic isn't up-to-date. No Edgy
<cpk1> ds_: what windows version are you telling it to use?
<ds_> XP
<DaSkreech> just replace dapper with edgy :)
<intelikey> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<BluesKaj> howdy all ! :)
<intelikey> BluesKaj
<cpk1> ds_: and /media/cdrom0 is set to cdrom?
<ds_> Yes
<cpk1> ok hang on give a me a second to try to remember if i did anything else to get it to work
<ds_> Did you get a crack
<cpk1> nope
<XVampireX> I did
<ds_> AND you could use Battle.net?
<cpk1> yup
<cpk1> played last night
<XVampireX> must have changed in recent versions
<ds_> Hm =(
<lenscape> source-o-matic isn't giving me anything
<dr0fnax> wine is always resetting screen resolution to maximum after closing full-screen application. Any suggestions?
<cpk1> ds_: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=1177 you read that and make sure you dont have a bad kernel version or anything?
<ds_> Yeah?
<ds_> Alright
<BluesKaj> lost audio in kaffeine , audio works fine in xmms(streamtuner) and VLC , i guess the Xine based players are affected.
<ds_> Ill check
<lenscape> ok. I think I have it sussed. Thanks all
<BluesKaj> anyone know od the xine repos?
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ds_> How do I know what my kernel is
<flaccid> ds_: uname -r
<BluesKaj> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XVampireX> ds_: you use edgy eft
<BluesKaj> Xine
<BluesKaj> !Xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XVampireX> ds_: It doesn't matter precise numbers, just edgy eft kernel ;)
<ds_> Yeah, it was 2.6.17-10-generic, that's good enough...Edgy Eft kernel
<intelikey> BluesKaj did ya even look at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ?
<BluesKaj> intelikey, it's in my sources list
<intelikey> and your point is ?
<ds_> Hm, Ill look for a noCD crack =( Doesnt look like itll work otherwise
<intelikey> BluesKaj or are you saying you want to know what repo a package came form ???
<cpk1> ds_: it works without one
<cpk1> obviously
<cpk1> ds_: is this a completely vanilla install of wine?
<BluesKaj> yes intelikey, exactly
<intelikey> cause that's a horse of another apocalypse
<BluesKaj> or a norse of a different colour
* intelikey is busy trying to streach the horses 'n'
<joelbastidasr> soy un nuevo en linux, por favor como instalo mozilla en kubuntu?
<angasule> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<XVampireX> ds_: What if I install warcraft 3 and get it working in less time than you would find a no-cd patch and apply it, realising it didn't work for you because it's a PEBKAC problem?
<intelikey> BluesKaj if there is a way to back track that information, i have yet to find it.
<robotgeek> what about apt-get policy or so. lemme check
<ds_> PEBKAC?
<BluesKaj> intelikey, I'm doing a looksee ...just a bit lazy , yhinking i might get a quick fix :)
<BluesKaj> was
<XVampireX> ds_: Problem exists between keyboard and chair
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: apt-cache policy package, i think
<cpk1> pebkac = problem exists between keyboard and chair
<BluesKaj> ok robotgeek, thx i'll look for it
<angasule> any developers that can get https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/74204  moving? :) I don't know why it wouldn't let me give more info about it
<cpk1> i lost i script somehow that i use everyday with tab complete =\
<angasule> cpk1: I have a problem with the cushion I place on top of my chair, is that what you mean? I have also been told I have a brightness problem, but my screen looks ok
<cpk1> found it!
<cpk1> angasule: huh?
<eilker>  i did a mistake and removed 55 packages, is there a command to install all packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<robotgeek> eilker: not to worry, that is just a cache. nothing wrong will happen to your machine
<ds_> Man, Serge, you're being weird
<XVampireX> I'm not being weird :P
<intelikey> BluesKaj apt-get policy <package-name> | grep 500                       but i get some conflicting information.  example;  linux-image-386 is no longer installed and i get a return for two packages of that name  one from main and one from security updates
<robotgeek> intelikey: maybe it does not work for metapackages, i dunno
<intelikey> so it does seem to work on packages that are installed   but may fail on packages that have been installed/updated/and removed...
<rance> could someone give me a hand, Ive got no sound in a new kubuntu install, and I've already tried the hints on ubuntux.org
<eilker> robotgeek: i removed myself 55 packages...
<robotgeek> eilker: okay. go on
<intelikey> !sound | rance
<ubotu> rance: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<intelikey> those pages ?
<fildo> morning all
<BluesKaj> intelikey, there'd a new kaffeine offering as of Nov26, http://kaffeine.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=download
<BetaCookies> can i install ubuntu-desktop in kubuntu, will it replace anything?
<XVampireX> No won't replace but yes you can install ubuntu-desktop
<XVampireX> You can have as many desktops as you want, just keep in mind programs mix
<Ace2016> won't that replace the boot screen?
<BetaCookies> XVampireX: well how can I install gnome and its libs then?
<eilker> is there a log for apt ?? to learning what i did , install and uninstall_?
<XVampireX> BetaCookies: You want just gnome or ubuntu?
<XVampireX> you can install gnome-desktop it's also a metapackage for gnome stuff
<BetaCookies> i just want gnome
<BetaCookies> ack nevermind
<flaccid> !baddevice > fildo
<eilker> is there a log for apt ?? showing adept's work ?
* eilker getting mad, lost many packages
<robotgeek> eilker: not, not really. do you which ones you deleted (how did you delete?
<fildo> thanx flaccid
<Ace2016> i would ask what you lost but i guess thats what your trying to find
<fildo> ur a great help as always
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> hehe
<eilker> i uninstalled openLDAP , and it removed 55 packages...
<eilker> and i dont know how to install all packages where /var/cache/apt/archives
<eilker> any command for it ?*
* eloquence_ still having problem with the damn ieee80211 subsystem when trying to install a wireless driver for intell ipw3945
<Ace2016> dpkg -i *.deb ???
<Ace2016> but wouldn't here be like older versions there or would they have been removed?
<robotgeek> eilker: if all the packages are there, you can sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<intelikey> oh KRAP!  package  libc6   depends on bash     that should not be.
<malik_> can any 1 help me with setting up my webcam in kubuntu?
<sponix> intelikey: thats kinda funny ;)
<eilker> sudo dpkg -i *.deb gives dependency problem
<simmerz> how do i get around the problem of the updater in kubuntu when it wants to give configuration options via the dialog? it displays the dialog when i view the full progress, but it doesn't let me input anything
<eilker> cant i show to adept a local repo ???
<malik_> no help?
<malik_> thats gr8
<robotgeek> e1mer: you can copy those packages, and create a local repo
<eilker> robotgeek: where to copy ?
<e1mer> robotgeek: ?
<intelikey> sponix how so ?
<robotgeek> e1mer: if it gives dependency problems now, try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> howdy robotgeek  o/
<robotgeek> hey
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> hows ya doin..  I got all my updates n stuff done..  and flash 9 installed..  :)
<robotgeek> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: cool
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> now, I was wonderin ....  how would I go about makin my box VERY secure....   other then disconnecting.. :p
<intelikey> sponix one might be trying to install and need to unpack libc6 before installing bash  in which case dpkg would totally freak.   or perhaps for what ever cause one didn't want bash installed.  maybe they like a different posix-complient shell    depending on  /bin/sh is one thing  but depending on /bin/bash is entirely another.
<CaBlGuY> just wanna try and get all the security I can outa my install..
<eloquence_> can somebody help me with this? http://pastebin.ca/265091 I think there is a problem in the makefile adding an extra /
<malik_>  and need to unpack libc6 before installing bash  in which case dpkg would totally freak.   or perhaps for what ever cause one didn't want bash installed.  maybe they like a different posix-complient shell    depending on  /bin/sh is one thing  but depending on /bin/bash is entirely another.+
<sponix> intelikey: I know, its a major oops, but thats what I find funny
<intelikey> oh.
<eilker> !local repo
<sponix> intelikey: Linux users are normally so stuck on bash, whoever did that probably didn't even think twice about it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about local repo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<CaBlGuY> !security
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about security - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<simmerz> how do i get around the problem of the updater in kubuntu when it wants to give configuration options via the dialog? it displays the dialog when i view the full progress, but it doesn't let me input anything
<sponix> intelikey: I myself love bash, but I see crazy deps like that all the time
<intelikey> yeah.    and dpkg pre/post install/remove scripts with #!/bin/bash  is another NO NO.
<CaBlGuY> simmerz:  use sudo update on the command..  that'll work
<sponix> intelikey: tons of things depend on pam all the time that I feel shouldn't and so forth
<simmerz> this is using adept-manager btw
<intelikey> sponix yep.
<sponix> intelikey: good old days, with static /bin (mainly fbsd) are over also :P
<robotgeek> eloquence_: err, sudo make is a nono!
<sponix> intelikey: one screwed /lib and presto, boot cd it is :)
<politik> I'm running kubuntu edgy on my dell d820 laptop. Tonight I am booting my laptop, and it gets about 1/3rd of the way through the kubuntu boot screen progress bar, then freezes. Then, the boot screen disappears and I see the text boot log, and it seems to have frozen right after "Checking file systems" finished
<asz_confused> hey guys, I need some help trying to remove a pain in the ass package
<simmerz> CaBlGuY: I'm perfectly able to do that, but its my dad's machine. I'm wondering if there is a dummy's way (like changing debconf to use kdialog or something)
<intelikey> ummm hmmm
<BetaCookies> how do I install openGL?
<CaBlGuY> simmerz:    Hmmmm
<intelikey> asz_confused you shouldn't have installed such.....  oh.  sorry.
<eloquence_> robotgeek: even with a regular make its the same result
<robotgeek> simmerz: install lib-qtperl and sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<intelikey> asz_confused what package
<asz_confused> I've tried removing it with apt-get, synaptic, adept, everything, but keeping getting an error 1
<CaBlGuY> !tell BetaCookies about openGL
<asz_confused> linux-igd
<simmerz> robotgeek: thanks. thats what i needed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openGL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> robotgeek:  I knew sudo was in there somewhere.. :p
<simmerz> robotgeek: then any time a config is needed, it will auto popup from adept?
<BetaCookies> !tell BetaCookies about opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> asz_confused ok do this and pastebin the output   sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-igd
<BetaCookies> lol
<robotgeek> eloquence_: you need to make oldconfig, i think
<sponix> intelikey: would have have a sec to check the status of a website for me, its one of my favorites and I'm having trouble getting it to load tonight
<eloquence_> how do i do that?
<eloquence_> just make oldconfig? type that?
<intelikey> url
<robotgeek> eloquence_: what are you trying to do?
<CaBlGuY> BetaCookies:  what Vid card ya got?
<sponix> intelikey: I'll msg it .. its far from *nix related ;)
<robotgeek> simmerz: it should.
<eloquence_> install ieee80211 subsystem so that i can install my intel ipw3945's wireless driver
<asz_confused> intelikey, pastebin?
<robotgeek> eloquence_: okay. so, you are talking about building a new kernel
<intelikey> sponix 404
<robotgeek> asz_confused, don't paste in here. Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<BetaCookies> CaBlGuY: well, it was working when i had fglrx installed, but now I'm using "radeon" driver, and I don't have direct rendering available -- it is enabled with fglrx though
<sponix> intelikey: thanks
<intelikey> !paste | asz_confused
<ubotu> asz_confused: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sponix> intelikey: if you haven't been there, its a great site for adult movies through torrent
<asz_confused> ahh, thanks
<eloquence_> i guess so robotgeek ... i tried ti in ubuntu and it aint work
<Bubba_Gump> how to run wine?
<intelikey> sponix i don't do that kinda thing.
<eloquence_> i just installed kubuntu hoping maybe it would
<intelikey> sponix and i could guess by the name.
<robotgeek> eloquence_: there is not much difference kernel wise in ubuntu and kubuntu
<Bubba_Gump> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<CaBlGuY> BetaCookies:  Hmmmmm   have you tried a apt-get update yet?
<BetaCookies> CaBlGuY: upgrade?
<asz_confused> intelikey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35136/
<eloquence_> yea i know but i had kinda screwed my ubuntu up anyways :)
<CaBlGuY> beta..  yep..   open your command line and do a sudo apt-get update
<robotgeek> eloquence_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<intelikey> asz_confused ok.  we can hack that.
<politik> no one is having problems with edgy freezing during boot?
<asz_confused> yay? :D
<CaBlGuY> BetaCookies:  what version you got installed btw?
<BetaCookies> CaBlGuY: edgy
<CaBlGuY> wow..  you got the old one..
<robotgeek> intelikey: i had to hack another post-rm script yesterday on edgy. it sucks!
<BetaCookies> CaBlGuY: what?
<robotgeek> pre-rm, rather
<CaBlGuY> BetaCookies:  you should do an apt-get upgrad if you can do that in edgy...  lots of fixes n stuff in 6.o6 and higher..
<CaBlGuY> !edgy upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BetaCookies> CaBlGuY: edgy is latest..
<BetaCookies> are you thinking of breezy?
<CaBlGuY> no i[m sorry.. it's not
<CaBlGuY> !6.10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 6.10 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> hang on
<robotgeek> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<CaBlGuY> :p] 
<BetaCookies> hah :P
<intelikey> asz_confused what that does is tells the package manager that it's ok to continue the removal, then repairs what we changed.
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<robotgeek> intelikey: dpkg crashed at the end
<asz_confused> so, it removes it completely?
<robotgeek> intelikey: next time it tries, it will try to remove it and crash again. and so on
<intelikey> asz_confused yes.
<asz_confused> I believe it worked :D
<asz_confused> at the very least, it didn't fail
<Bubba_Gump> how do i install windows apps using wine? I'm at the 'destination folder' bit
<blanky> hey guys
<CaBlGuY> BetaCookies:  so anyway..  just do that update and see if that helps ya out..
<intelikey> in linux 'no error' == 'no error'
<blanky> in kde, when i try to graphically empty the trash bin, it says i dont have permission for a certain file
<BetaCookies> CaBlGuY: its upgrade, not update >.>
<blanky> how can i do it in 'sudo'
<asz_confused> thanks intelikey, that things been hasseling me all day
<intelikey> asz_confused np.
<asz_confused> believe it was botching installation of other packs too
<CaBlGuY> BetaCookies:  there's an update.. and then there is alos upGRADE
<CaBlGuY> there's both..
<CaBlGuY> u can do an upDATE and then try and upGRADE
<BetaCookies> nonono
<BetaCookies> you apt-get update if you changed the sources.list
<BetaCookies> upgrade actually upgrades the older files
<CaBlGuY> BetaCookies: nonono    dam kids....   *sigh*    update does other packages as well...
<CaBlGuY> upGRADE does the whole system..
<robotgeek> CaBlGuY: update just gets new file list. upgrade upgrades them
<intelikey> robotgeek what i had him do was change invoke-rc.d into /bin/true  because dpkg was trying to shut down a non-existant daemon
<robotgeek> intelikey: oh okay. cool
<CaBlGuY> yes oh robotgeek masta...
<CaBlGuY> :p
<intelikey> easer than fixing the script in most cases
<BetaCookies> now CaBlGuY you *are* wrong at the moment
<BetaCookies> i dont care how much you *want* to be right, you are still wrong...
<intelikey> CaBlGuY dist-upgrade  ^
<robotgeek> intelikey: yes. the script in question yesterday was completely different that the one on my system
<robotgeek> intelikey: i think there are more than one way to approach the issue, i think yours is better :)
<intelikey> robotgeek if one is broken too badly you can add exit 0 to the second line.... :)
<CaBlGuY> yea yea yea, I got it..
<CaBlGuY> sheesh!
<CaBlGuY> :p
<robotgeek> intelikey: i generally start by removing set -e
<intelikey> yeah
<CaBlGuY> so anyway..  the original reason I came in..
<CaBlGuY> robotgeek:  security..  I wanna get as secure as I can be..
<intelikey> selinux  for starters
<robotgeek> intelikey: i would guess he means for kubuntu
<intelikey> SecurityEnhancedLINUX
<intelikey> robotgeek it's just the kernel.  you can run in in your system
<CaBlGuY> I just want my box to be secure in this day and age of big brother watchin us...
<CaBlGuY> that's all.
<CaBlGuY> :)
<robotgeek> CaBlGuY: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security
<CaBlGuY> K..
<intelikey> CaBlGuY hehhe  wanting to hide from us it funny...   simple answer. don't do anything wrong and you don't care if "big brother" does watch.
<BetaCookies> intelikey: even if you dont do anything wrong, you might have private stuff that you dont want "big brother" watching :P
<robotgeek> it's tough to escape big brother, if at all. tor seems like the closest thing towards such a thing, but too much abuse.
<politik> Ok I just chose the recovery kernel in grub, and now I think I can see what the problem is: "[17179598.452000]  BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!" any clue what this is???
<Lam_> what's the significance of that down arrow on the STOP button in Amarok?
<intelikey> BetaCookies na
<robotgeek> Lam_: click-hold it
<Lam_> robotgeek: wow cool, thanks
<intelikey> BetaCookies you might have things you don't want a thief to see.  but that's common sense.
<CaBlGuY> intelikey:   I'm not the only one...   big brother is watcjin everyone..   even you..
<CaBlGuY> just so ya know
<CaBlGuY> ;)
* robotgeek loves Big Brother!
<intelikey> CaBlGuY oh i kno.
<sliq> hi room!
<intelikey> CaBlGuY yall pay my check.  :)
<sliq> what are the main improvements for this new ubuntu
<sliq> ?
<CaBlGuY> LOL   I aint payin no one shit..   cept my own bills..   ;)
<CaBlGuY> and I ONLY do that cause I gotta
<robotgeek> sliq: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<BetaCookies> Hey
<intelikey> sliq new and enhanced bugs, faster crash time; and greater effort installing  :)
<robotgeek> intelikey: lol
<BetaCookies> Is there a way to change the default volume of applications? They are always really loud, even when KMix has the volume at 0%
<robotgeek> BetaCookies: i think you might need to configure kmix then, which channels to control, etc
<politik> alright I have a bug to report to you folks. yes I am too lazy to report it properly. If the wireless card enable switch on my laptop (dell d820) is turned off when I try to boot, the laptop will not boot, and says [17179598.452000]  BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!. If I enable the switch, it boots as usual.
<BetaCookies> robotgeek: how? :s
<robotgeek> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<robotgeek> politik: ^^ file it there
<intelikey> politik put'er thar' ^^^
<CaBlGuY> K im out..
<CaBlGuY> bbl
<robotgeek> BetaCookies: right click -> show master window -> configure kmix, i think
<intelikey> politik also of note one might be able to rebuild the initramfs.img and fix that.    not sure how much it's worth to you.
<politik> intelikey: how would that be related?
<Ace2016> bye all
<eq_> what's a good audio player (small in size) that plays real audio files?
<politik> apparently this is a known issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251944&page=2
<garret> All I could use some help.  I just upgraded to edgy and now I can not log into KDE or start any KDE application.  Also, I can not get OpenOffice to open.  Any thoughts?
<intelikey> politik [17179598.452000]   that would be a kernel message,  you specified it's network related and also that it fails to boot. (which if you have a clue what "boot" means) tells me that the system is halting in the initramfs.   but if it's booting and init/upstart is hanging it out to dry then it's in the init scripts.
<Zabulus> ok, how do i get my wireless usb to work?
<Zabulus> netgear wpn111
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<launchpad> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<eq_> what's a good audio player (small in size) that plays real audio files?
<politik> intelikey: its definitely in the init scripts, but why would my initramfs be corrupt in the first place?
<BluesKaj> real audio for linux
<BluesKaj> !real audio
<eq_> isn't it huge in size?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> politik what part of that did you miss ???   is it booting or not ?
<BluesKaj> i think you can find real audio in automatix2
<intelikey> define to boot.
<politik> it is booting, if I turn on the wireless switch
<garret> All, any thoughts on why I can not log into KDE after upgrading to edgy?
<intelikey> system boot up is loading the kernel and mounting the root filesystem.   future processes are post boot yet still within the startup sequence.     why is it defined that way?   because a system booted is usable.  even if it later becomes unusable it was already "booted".
<robotgeek> !codecs > BluesKaj
<launchpad> sniff sniff
<politik> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63418 this is the exact bug I experienced.
<BluesKaj> found it in synaptic, strange that adept didn't have it , robotgeek
<blanky> intelikey: how do I pass params to a maek file? i forget
<blanky> make /blah=thing
<blanky> ?
<intelikey> now that being said.   if while starting up you see mounting root blah blah blah...  then the problem is not in the kernel nor the initramfs   but in the startup scripts most likely.      if you don't get to the real root fs  then it's probably in the initramfs.  because the kernel loads very quickly and you would think that grub is failing if it's the kernel.
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: depends on if you turned on the commercial repository
<launchpad> crap
<blanky> intelikey: ?
<intelikey> blanky idk  i don't compile much.
<robotgeek> launchpad: what happ?
<BluesKaj> the audio isn't working still, tho , robot
<launchpad> hey guys i install ubuntu 5.10 and im trying to update thru apt-get.. i dont have any cds
<launchpad> and im getting an error
<SupremeBeing> what's the command to edit a conf file?
<robotgeek> launchpad: paste the error, please
<launchpad> and the peeps in ubuntu arnt responding
<launchpad> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<SupremeBeing> abattoir: Wow! It's been a while! This is ColonelKernel from about 5 months ago =D
<launchpad> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<launchpad> launchpad@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<launchpad> Reading package lists... Done
<launchpad> Building dependency tree... Done
<launchpad> Calculating upgrade... Done
<launchpad> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<launchpad> i did that then i did sudo
<BluesKaj> interesting that a SupremeBeing needs help :)
<SupremeBeing> BluesKaj: Ironic, no?
<gnomefreak> SupremeBeing: kdesu kate /file/file.conf
<BluesKaj> yuo :)
<abattoir> hello SupremeBeing :)
<SupremeBeing> gnomefreak: kdesu that's it. thanks
<SupremeBeing> abattoir: Hello!
<Zabulus> who wants to help me get my wireless working?
<abattoir> SupremeBeing: how are you?
<robotgeek> !upgrade > launchpad
<gnomefreak> launchpad: you cant use update-manager without first setting use of the net repos
<intelikey> politik boot the system with  init=/bin/sh    if you get to the shell it's not a "boot" issue   it's a startup issue.    and the problem is in the scripts.    else it's a boot issue.   and rebuilding the initramfs.img  "might" help.
<SupremeBeing> abattoir: Excellent! Making more progress than I did last time =P
<launchpad> ok reposiatorys then
<abattoir> SupremeBeing: great :)
<gnomefreak> launchpad: read the link ubotu sent you everything should be there
<politik> intelikey: okay, I'll give it a shot, thanks
<launchpad> okie thanks
<intelikey> politik note that init=/bin/sh  the system will be read only.  so you can't hurt it
<Zabulus> who wants to help me get my wireless working?
<SupremeBeing> abattoir: only thing left is fixing this stupid fglrx to work :D
<intelikey> ... can't hurt it if you stay out of /dev  that is.
<launchpad> grr i cant wait till my offical ubuntu book comes in
<RoKFiT> Hello, yesterday I mounted a drive and I do not have write access to the drive, can anyone help me?
<launchpad> read it while listing to the eagles lol
<gnomefreak> !repos | launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<adept_x> rokfit, on which computer did you format the drive?
<gnomefreak> the book is no different than the wikis except format
<RoKFiT> this one
<intelikey> RoKFiT is that the one you edited /etc/fstab for ?
<adept_x> on which account? root?
<RoKFiT> intelikey: yes.
<RoKFiT> no user
<launchpad> yeah but its easier for me to have a book
<RoKFiT> intelikey: how can i change write access
<launchpad> for some reason i like my stuff in print instead of electronical lol
<adept_x> you will have to change the permissions as root to allow accdes to your user group./
<Zabulus> who wants to help me get my wireless working?
<intelikey> RoKFiT what fs type is it ?
<RoKFiT> i'm not sure, how do i check/
<launchpad> ok im assuming sence cp /etc/apt/sources.{list,list.bak}; sed -i s/dapper/edgy/g /etc/apt/sources.list didnt say anything it backed up correctly?
<intelikey> mount
<abattoir> SupremeBeing: oh, you're following the wiki guide?
<RoKFiT> ext3
<launchpad> i also have another question if yall dont mind
<SupremeBeing> abattoir: at the moment, i'm trying this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_new_8.29.6_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper_Manually
<intelikey> RoKFiT sudo chmod 777 /media/where-ever-it-is...
<launchpad> when i goto system ; administration ; disk i run into a problem
<gnomefreak> launchpad: double check if your not sure
<gnomefreak> but should have yes
<RoKFiT> intelikey: didn't i do this yesterday?
<intelikey> did you ?
<intelikey> seems like it.
<intelikey> what's the mountpoint ?
<launchpad> it shows 2 hard drives... one says one is unknown at /dev/mapper/ubuntu
<RoKFiT> ... /dev/sdb1
<launchpad> then my other is /dev/sda
<launchpad> what is that /dev/mapper/ubuntu?
<intelikey> RoKFiT no  the mountpoint  not the device node
<intelikey>  /media/sdb1 ?
<RoKFiT> ... /media/sdb1
<intelikey> k   ls -ld /medai/sdb1
<intelikey> and show me
<RoKFiT> drwxrwxrwx 6 root root 4096 2006-11-25 15:24 /media/sdb1
<launchpad> gnomefreak are you busy at the moment?
<intelikey> you should have full access to that.
<gnomefreak> yes give me a minute
<intelikey> what is it you can't do ?
<Zabulus> who wants to help me get my wireless working?
<launchpad> ok thanks
<RoKFiT> dang, than why can't i copy a .vcf file from the Kontact folder where it is stored.  I want my file on my backup drive so it's always there
<RoKFiT> instead of on the main fs
<RoKFiT> i was trying to copy the file, then point to it inside the app
<gnomefreak> ok launchpad whats up?
<intelikey> RoKFiT in the konsole;  cp ~/that-file /media/sdb1    lets see the error message ?
<launchpad> ok im in system ;administration ; disks
<launchpad> i see two hard drives
<gnomefreak> k
<launchpad> one is labeled /dev/mapper/ubuntu
<launchpad> then i see my other which is /dev/
<gnomefreak> mapper?
<launchpad> /dev/home
<launchpad> yeah
<intelikey> address maybe  ~/.kde/share/apps/kontact    or something like that.
<SupremeBeing> is it still necessary to enable mp3 support in kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> launchpad: i have never seen that before
<gnomefreak> SupremeBeing: if you want to listen to mp3s yes
<launchpad> oh crap
<launchpad> i think i know what it is
<launchpad> ubunutu gave me this lvm thing
<RoKFiT> that-file?
<launchpad> and i selected it
<RoKFiT> oh hold on
<launchpad> but now..
<launchpad> if i look at the orginal hard drive
<launchpad> i goto the partions
<launchpad> i see partion 1 and 5
<launchpad> partition 5 has /dev/sda5 on it
<intelikey> SupremeBeing no.  you don't have to ever mess with restricted/propriatary formats....  but if you are going to use them it will always be nessarry to do some off colour twiddeling.
<launchpad> says filesystem is unformated
<launchpad> when i goto status it says inaccessible
<SupremeBeing> intelikey: K thanks
<launchpad> i press enable... nothing happens
<gnomefreak> 5 should be swap
<gangien> off colour twiddeling?
<launchpad> hmm i think the install went wrong
<gnomefreak> launchpad: partition 5 = swap
<launchpad> i think ill reinstall ubuntu
<launchpad> ok cause 232.65 gigs is swap
<launchpad> and i realy dont want that then lol
<intelikey> SupremeBeing and just a note; it's not linux's fault.  blame the greed-mongers that paten their code.
<gnomefreak> launchpad: if you use the top command it should show you how much is swap
<RoKFiT> intelikey: cp: cannot create regular file `/media/sdb1/Brandon/Files/std.vcf': Permission denied
<launchpad> top command?
<gnomefreak> launchpad: wth
<gnomefreak> launchpad: top
<gnomefreak> launchpad: i dont see the installer making a 200+ gig swap
<launchpad> im a linux noob lol
<gnomefreak> thats not possible with the installer unless you make it
<gnomefreak> launchpad: ion terminal type top
<gnomefreak> launchpad: it will show you how much swap and how much mem + what is being used of each
<launchpad> ok in top
<Zabulus> what sources should i uncomment in sources.list?
<gnomefreak> Zabulus: depends what you want
<launchpad> swap total = 6160376k total
<Zabulus> i want to get my wireless working
<RoKFiT> some of my folders within the disk are 501 permission, others are set to root, even after the chmod 777
<RoKFiT> intelikey: are you still there?
<gnomefreak> Zabulus: i would comment out the cd repo and uncomment the rest and add multiverse to the end of any line ending in universe
<gnomefreak> Zabulus: the repos are not gonna help you get wireless working
<intelikey> RoKFiT ah a subdir issue  lol  you have to specify things like that.    rokfit do this;   sudo -R chown $USER:`groups | cut -d' ' -f1` /media/sdb1
<gnomefreak> Zabulus: you need the cd handy and maybe install ndiswrapper-utils
<gnomefreak> !wireless | Zabulus
<ubotu> Zabulus: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zabulus> ok, so how do i get it to install indiswrapper?
<launchpad> im gonna reinstall
<intelikey> RoKFiT that's take care of you.    your welcome.
<launchpad> tell it to format lol
<gnomefreak> read the above link to help you
<launchpad> ill brb
<RoKFiT> sudo: illegal option `-R'
<intelikey> put it after chown
<launchpad> ill be back guys
<Zabulus> unfortunately, the link from !wireless is for installed cards
<Zabulus> mine is a usb
<launchpad> ty for ur help i will be needing more soon
<launchpad> gnome if i may ask
<launchpad> what are u runing
<RoKFiT> fixed
<launchpad> ubuntu or kubuntu
<RoKFiT> thank you intelikey
<Zabulus> can someone tell me how to get a wpn111 working in kubuntu?
<intelikey> *buntu standard help...    sudo chown -r $USER:`groups | cut -d' ' -f1` $HOME        (i call it 'own your home')
<gnomefreak> launchpad: i have ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu e17 fluxbox blackbox god i think another one too
<launchpad> cause ubutnu has server edition but kubuntu channle is more helpful
* gnomefreak hasnt restarted gdm in long time
<launchpad> well ill put kubuntu in
<gnomefreak> launchpad: server is neither ubuntu nor kubuntu
<gnomefreak> launchpad: it is server no GUI at all
* intelikey hasn't seen *dm in days...
<gnomefreak> nope thats all of them
<launchpad> grr i need a gui server edition lol
<intelikey> that's correct
<launchpad> im still to addicted to windows
<RoKFiT> thank you inteli
<launchpad> well im restarting
<gnomefreak> launchpad: no such thing downlaod the server iso install it than install -desktop package of your choice
<rodrigo> some would say your crazy.
<intelikey> RoKFiT i said  welcome...
<launchpad> so i can go from ubuntu to kubuntu
<launchpad> ?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop edubuntu-desktop pick one or more :)
<BluesKaj> aha, the amarok xine engine needed to be installed ...now all the players work fine ...BTW robotgeek, the xine engine installs from within amarok ...when trying to play an mp3 for example if the engine is missing , a dialog box asks if you'd like amatok to install it ...neat !
<simmerz> how do i get wpa working on the kubuntu livecd?
<launchpad> well can i do it thru apt-get?
<gnomefreak> launchpad: you can install any one of those i just typed and just log out log into the one you want
<gnomefreak> launchpad: sudo apt-get install pickone
<gnomefreak> or more
<launchpad> i have no cds to transer tit
<intelikey> launchpad you can if you want   sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop blackbox* fluxbox* twm ...
<gnomefreak> install
<intelikey> i got tired of installing for you....
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> launchpad: transfer it to what why?
<RoKFiT> intelikey: why is kontact creating extra "Contacts 1.vcf_0" and "Contacts 1.vcf_1" files?
* gnomefreak goes to bed now   night all
<launchpad> root@ubuntu:~# sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop blackbox* fluxbox* twm
<launchpad> E: Invalid operation ubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> RoKFiT i have no clue.  i don't use kontact.  not even a gui most of the time.
<RoKFiT> shoot, maybe i don't want them pointing to my external drive
<launchpad> no no trasnfer
<gnomefreak> launchpad: install and no sudo if your in root terminal
<gnomefreak> night
<Zabulus> ok, how do i get my netgear wpn111 (wireless usb) to work in kubuntu dapper
<Zabulus> ?
<launchpad> gah so much confusion.. i need that book lol
<launchpad> o that reminds me
<launchpad> i must show the error  i get
<Zabulus> anyone?
<eq_> anybody know a program to convert .rm files to .3gp for cell phones?
<launchpad> 6160376k is = to what total?
<unix_infidel> !ndiswrapper | Zabulus
<ubotu> Zabulus: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> RoKFiT if you want a really snappy mount on that other drive.  umount it and make the mount point == `echo $HOME`      like this    sudo sed s_/media/sdb1_$HOME_ /etc/fstab && umount /dev/sdb1 && mount -a         then logout and back in.
<unix_infidel> Zabulus: you need to use the ndiswrapper docs.
<intelikey> errr sudo both mount commands tho
<launchpad> brb
<intelikey> cp -R $HOME /media/sdb1 ;sudo sed s_/media/sdb1_$HOME_ /etc/fstab && sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mount -a
<intelikey> yeah that should work.  ^
<intelikey> errr no.
<intelikey> redirrect the output of sed...   oh well.
<Asz_Confused> I love you intelikey :D
<intelikey> you'll get over it.
<Asz_Confused> haha
<BluesKaj> oh the luuuuvv ":)
<SupremeBeing> well that didn't work :/
<RoKFiT> intelikey: what will that do?
<intelikey> cp -R $HOME /media/sdb1 ;sed s_/media/sdb1_`echo $HOME`_ /etc/fstab | sudo tee /etc/fstab && sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mount -a
<intelikey> now that should work.
<intelikey> RoKFiT you may not want that.
<RoKFiT> i will just modify it in the tree view, or side view
<intelikey> it makes the drive that is now /media/sdb1 your home dir.  ^
<RoKFiT> how do i start konqueror with filesystem view?
<RoKFiT> i may do that in the future
<kubuntu-world> hi all can u help me install xp on kubuntu so i can have a dubble partion
<kubuntu-world> ?
<intelikey> it changes /media/sdb1 to /home/rokfit    (assuming that's your home)
<kubuntu-world> hello intel i nead to install xp on my kubuntu so i have 2 in1 how u do that?
<RoKFiT> i might do that in the future
<larson9999> RoKFiT: i think it's "konqueror --profile filemanager"  or something like that. man konqueror and you'll get it
<RoKFiT> thanks larson9999
<kubuntu-world> so is it possible to install xp on kubuntu so u got 2 in 1?
<intelikey> kubuntu-world you make some free space on the hd and boot the XP install disk    when you are done boot the live linux cd and reinstall grub
<kubuntu-world> it's a big problem for me couse it's 1 time i use linux
<kubuntu-world> i got no idea of what u speaking of
<intelikey> not free space on the hd != free space on a partition.  two entirely different things.
<RoKFiT> larson9999: that didn't work
<kubuntu-world> can u hellp me do that intel?
<RoKFiT> well it sort of did
<intelikey> nope. kubuntu-world you are half a world away from me.
<larson9999> RoKFiT: did you "man konqueror" ?
<RoKFiT> can i change the tree view to explorer like?
<RoKFiT> no i will
<kubuntu-world> what u mean half a word?
<intelikey> RoKFiT in the menu
<flaccid_> anybody know a good smartmon howto
<intelikey> i said not word.   but world
<RoKFiT> this is what i have set for command
<RoKFiT> konqueror profile filemanager
<RoKFiT> and it loads with two tabs that say locate:profile and locate:filemanager
<kubuntu-world> who can help me install xp on kubuntu so i can dubble partion?
<Zabulus> alright, i tried using sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`, and got a response of E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<plerk> i can help you
<larson9999> RoKFiT: "konqueror --profile filemanagement"
<kubuntu-world> thanx plerk
<Zabulus> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kubuntu-world> so what i have to do 1 of all to start plerk?
<intelikey> RoKFiT dash dash  --   see
<RoKFiT> there it is
<RoKFiT> no it was the filemanagement not filemanager
<intelikey> RoKFiT but you can open konq to any startup and then in it's menu change what you see.
<kubuntu-world> u there plerk?
<plerk> one sec.
<plerk> brb
<kubuntu-world> thanx
<RoKFiT> how do i change navigation panel to act like a "tree" view
<SupremeBeing> abattoir: available?
<kubuntu-world> who knows if the yahoo has web cam and mic as the one for xp?
<intelikey> RoKFiT look at it's tabs.
<Zabulus> can someone help me?
* intelikey assumes konqueror still has them.
<kubuntu-world> any one knows if yahoo linux has web cam and mic ?
<RoKFiT> i am looking at the tabs
<RoKFiT> no option
<intelikey> Zabulus is  another process using it?
<RoKFiT> just default view
<Zabulus> i guess so
<Zabulus> but i dont know what, and i dont know how to stop it
<robotgeek> hmm, does anyone know offhand how to fix the "sudo timestamp too far in future"
<intelikey> Zabulus ps -A x
<intelikey> maybe filter for dpkg    ps -A x | grep dpkg
<kubuntu-world> intel does yahoo for linux have a web cam and a mic like the one for xp?
<intelikey> kubuntu-world i have no idea.
<kubuntu-world> amsn does but no audio yet
<intelikey> there should be info on their website
<Zabulus> responnse of 6126 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep dpkg
<kubuntu-world> why u don't want to help me intel btw?
<intelikey> Zabulus ps -A x | grep adept
<kubuntu-world> welcome back plerk so when u ready we can start
<kubuntu-world> i really nead a dubble partion
<kalm> hello
<kubuntu-world> hi kalm
<kubuntu-world> calm non eri quello di prima te'?
<Zabulus> 5121 ?        S      0:01 adept_notifier        6128 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep adept
<kalm> hey can you tell me... how do i make my system boot to kdm ? rather than the text mode login
<intelikey> kubuntu-world i can't we don't speak the same language, i answer your question and you say " huh ? "   it's an exrocise in futility.    and then you ask thing that i don't know about and get angry because i don't answer....   sorry.  i just can't help you.
<kalm> im multilingual
<kalm> too
<kalm>  :)
<kubuntu-world> np
<tobias> heya all! How do I make my portable hd which is formatted in evil ms format work in linux?
<kubuntu-world> kalm mi puoi dare na mano?
<intelikey> kalm id kdm installed ?
<kubuntu-world> sono quello di prima
<kalm> tobias is it usb?
<tobias> kalm: yes
<intelikey> err is
<tobias> kalm: I mounted it, but it says I dont have rights to read it or something
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kalm> ah in fstab write user under options
<tobias> kamlm: what is fstab?
<kalm> go nano /etc/fstab
<kalm> to "automate" it
<intelikey> Zabulus sorry i didn't see your post.    killall adept_notifier
<kubuntu-world> so to install flash player i do apt-get install flash player right?
<tobias> kalm: it is ntfs, so I write user under options? ok Ill try to find it :)
<RoKFiT> i don't get why kontact makes all these separate .vcf files
<RoKFiT> if it could be one file, someone could have it setup on their backup drive
<intelikey> kubuntu-world wrong
<RoKFiT> and not worry about backing it up
<luis> Flash 9 appear today in the Dapper repository
<tobias> kalm:user instead of defaults ?
<kubuntu-world> well i can understand u now intel in this
<RoKFiT> luis, how do i install it!!?!!
<kubuntu-world> so how i have to do luis ?
<plerk> hi im back
<RoKFiT> 64bit?
<kubuntu-world> yes
<luis> Adept updater installed it for me
<RoKFiT> ooh, how can i install it
<RoKFiT> adept?
<tobias> kalm: I delete the text "defaults" and replace it with "user" ?
<kubuntu-world> ok plerk let's solve the major problem
<tobias> Im scared to edit config files :)
<kalm> tobias: yeah
<tobias> kalm: thanks"
<kubuntu-world> so i got the xp cd what i do now to install it on kubuntu plerk?
<tobias> !
<luis> If you don't have flash yet, you will probably have to accept some licence
<kalm> user, auto
<RoKFiT> luis, no updates
<luis> so if you go to adept, click on details
<RoKFiT> adept install it?
<RoKFiT> what is it listed as?
<kubuntu-world> damn im starting to get red for anger i feel so lost
<RoKFiT> libflash?
<luis> ok, type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<plerk> kbuntu world: can u dcc?
<kubuntu-world> no
<pacman> okay, supid question
<kubuntu-world> but can read u here
<kubuntu-world> as im not a reg user
<plerk> this is better to do in a private channel
<pacman> what's the command to see what active processes I have running
<intelikey> <pacman> okay, supid question << i like questions
<kubuntu-world> im quite smart if u guide me so i think we can make it
<robotgeek> pacman: ps -ef | less
<Digital_Pioneer> Hey, I need someone who's familiar with the edgy alternate CD......
<kubuntu-world> problem i can't pvt im not reg
<intelikey> pacman top
<tobias> kalm: should I remove all the other stuff tooo?
<RoKFiT> luis, Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<luis> pacman, try "top" or "ps ax"
<intelikey> pacman man ps
<plerk> just register, its easy. i just did it
<Digital_Pioneer> I need to repair my Kubuntu... I think the shell is fried.
<intelikey> pacman pstree is nice imo
<luis> RoKFiT, maybe you're missing some repository in sources.list
<tobias> kalm: it says "/dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0   $"
<kubuntu-world> ok im not able to reg
<kubuntu-world> can u help me from here?
<Digital_Pioneer> PLEASE help?
<pacman> thank you...for some reason VLC didn't close last time I "closed" it
<plerk> just run: "/msg nickserv register <your password>"
<tobias> kalm: sorry for being so slow :)
<intelikey> pacman it down sizes to the task bar  ???
<tobias> ok... I scared him away
<Digital_Pioneer> Anyone???
<pacman> no, it closes as far as on the desktop, but it kept running
<Digital_Pioneer> I don't like to be impatient, but this isn't a trivial problem!!!
<tobias> digital_pioneer: why are u like writing in caps and scaring of the help?
<kubuntu-world> ok the best is u tell me here
<Digital_Pioneer> tobias: Because my life depends on getting this thing working again!
<RoKFiT> luis, i am on x86_64
<kubuntu-world> couse to reg will take to long and im not able to
<tobias> wow
<tobias> someone help im
<kubuntu-world> and my isp dosen't allow dcc
<intelikey> Digital_Pioneer and who is going to kill you ?
<tobias> u could just insert your cd you know
<Digital_Pioneer> intelikey: My mom!
<tobias> and reboot
<plerk> then register?
<luis> Ah, ok, maybe that's a problem RoKFiT. I don't know how to make it work then
<plerk> just run: "/msg nickserv register <your password>"
<tobias> digital_pioneer: u know u insert the cd and boot it and stuff happens
<Digital_Pioneer> tobias: I'd like to consider reinstalling and losing everything I have a last resort.
<plerk>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<intelikey> hmmm well lets see if we can keep 'mom' out of prison shall we Digital_Pioneer
<tobias> digital_pioneer: u dont reinstall it u know,..... there is a repair option or something
<intelikey> what is the issue?
<Digital_Pioneer> tobias: I'm in the recovery area of the alternate CD.
<tobias> digital_pioneer: then push the recover button
<tobias> digital_pioneer: or something
<kubuntu-world> ok done thanx
<tobias> digital_pioneer: it should be pretty straight forward
<SupremeBeing> can anyone walk me through getting  fglrx to work?
<tobias> intelikey: he needs to repair his installation
<intelikey> tobias i bet that would totally hose my working install
<intelikey> that automated recovery thingy
<tobias> intelikey: oh, Im sorry I just thought that was how it was done since last time I did it everything was the same for me...
<Digital_Pioneer> tobias: I'm in the recovery menu!
<tobias> intelikey: but it was xubuntu
<tobias> intelikey: should be the same stuff though
<Digital_Pioneer> tobias: But I don't know what to do. There's no "reinstall the shell" option.
<Digital_Pioneer> And my mom's in here screaming at me.
<tobias> intelikey: save the poor soul :)
<intelikey> Digital_Pioneer please as your mom to be quiet or leave the room so you can fix this....     or just let her read this post and say nothing...
<Digital_Pioneer> She's gone....
<intelikey> Digital_Pioneer tell me what the problem is.  as best as you can describe it.
<Digital_Pioneer> Now she's telling my sister what an evil cyberdemon I am.
<Digital_Pioneer> intelikey: OK, I boot into Kubuntu. It starts up, OK... KDM doesn't start.
<Digital_Pioneer> Then, I switch to tty1.
<Digital_Pioneer> Login as root.
<Digital_Pioneer> And no commands work.
<Digital_Pioneer> make, jam, aptitude, etc.
<Digital_Pioneer> All say "command not found"
<Digital_Pioneer> All I can find to work is reboot and cd.
<robotgeek> /usr/bin/make , maybe?
<politik> Digital_Pioneer: dmesg?
<Digital_Pioneer> So either the shell's broke, or /usr/bin got deleted.
<Digital_Pioneer> politik: That's one more that works.
<politik> nothing interesting there though?
<intelikey> sounds like a PATH problem.
<Digital_Pioneer> But I don't think it has a shell....
<politik> this kind of thing happened to me recently, turned out to be a broken HD
<Digital_Pioneer> The recovery disk can't even find the shell.
<Digital_Pioneer> My HD is fine...
<RoKFiT> bbl
<Digital_Pioneer> Knoppix reads it just fine.
<intelikey> Digital_Pioneer ok do you have the hd mounted ?
* intelikey wonders how hard that one is to answer.....
<Digital_Pioneer> intelikey: I'm not on the HD.
<intelikey> i know that
<intelikey>  is it mounted some place ?
<Digital_Pioneer> I don't think so.
<intelikey> ok lets mount it and look around shall we.
<tobias> damn, I deleted those things in fstab and now it says my line 6 in fstab is evil
<intelikey> tobias what is line 6 ?
<tobias> intelikey: "/dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    user, auto 0       1"
<Digital_Pioneer> OK, I've gotta figure out how to hook up a shell to it.
<intelikey> yep it is.
<tobias> :)
<tobias> good
<Digital_Pioneer> "No usable shell found in /dev/hda1"
<tobias> everyone agrees
<coreymon77> hi guys
<intelikey> tobias extra space...  user, auto
<tobias> aha!
<tobias> thanks
<intelikey> should be  user,auto
<coreymon77> it there any way to modify keyboard layouts
<coreymon77> such as a program you can get off of apt
<intelikey> Digital_Pioneer hook up a shell ?
<Digital_Pioneer> coreymon77: Try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Digital_Pioneer> intelikey: My root drive is /dev/hda1. It doesn't have a shell.
<tobias> intelikey: thanks u are brilliant:D
<intelikey> Digital_Pioneer so
<tobias> intelikey: but it still doesnt want to read it cus its ntfs i think
<Digital_Pioneer> intelikey: So?
<Digital_Pioneer> tobias: For NTFS, I recommend ntfs-3g
<intelikey> Digital_Pioneer what are you calling a "shell" ?
<Digital_Pioneer> intelikey: The command line.
<Digital_Pioneer> If that's wrong, please correct me.
<tobias> digital: I write "ntfs-3g" instead of "ntfs"
<tobias> ?
<tobias> Digital_Pioneer: even :)
<Digital_Pioneer> tobias: No, it's a program to handle ntfs.
<tobias> I got the power of tab
<tobias> oh
<intelikey> no that's correct.  but again i say   so mount the partition.
<Digital_Pioneer> tobias: Google it.
<tobias> Digital_Pioneer: its not in adept?
<Digital_Pioneer> tobias: Might be... But I'd use apt-cache search ntfs3g.
<Digital_Pioneer> tobias: It seems to search more than adept does.
<tobias> oki thanks :)
<Zabulus> whats the source-directory? and how do i get there?
<tobias> I got kwikdisk though maybe that works
<coreymon77> Digital_Pioneer: i dont want to mess around with things too much, i just want to modify the hebrew phonetic layout a bit
<intelikey> Digital_Pioneer are you saying that there is no console shell running on the system you are talking to me on ?
<Digital_Pioneer> coreymon77: That command goes through keyboard layouts eventually.
<Digital_Pioneer> intelikey: No.
<tobias> if it says I dont have access rights... what does that mean?
<tobias> that it cant handle ntfs? I managed to use ntfs stuff before.. strange
<Digital_Pioneer> intelikey: I'm talking to you from Windoze... On a laptop. My desktop is broken.
<Digital_Pioneer> tobias: You can't get write on NTFS with current software.
<Digital_Pioneer> tobias: You need ntfs-3g.
<tobias> Digital_Pioneer: but it wont even let me read
<intelikey> ok on the desktop   boot a linux cd ?
<Digital_Pioneer> intelikey: The desktop is currently booted from the alternat CD.
<coreymon77> Digital_Pioneer: does that muck around with/reset any of my other settings?
<intelikey> ok use alt+ctrl+f2  and see if there is a console running Digital_Pioneer
<Digital_Pioneer> coreymon77: Shouldn't if you leave it at defaults. But it should make a backup config after it's done.
<Digital_Pioneer> intelikey: ...
<intelikey> well ?
<coreymon77> i dont want ot mess around with things
<doobledilly> howdy, im getting now soundcard found when i type aplay -l  :: im following this guide, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<doobledilly> when i type modprobe snd- and press tab like it says nothing happens
<Zabulus> ok, i got to the part where i start running "make" commands on this page http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<doobledilly> *no
<Zabulus> but i get errors trying to use make
<Digital_Pioneer> intelikey: Nope, that's the shell on the CD.
<coreymon77> so is there any sort of keyboard layout editor/creator/modifier program that i can download
<intelikey> Digital_Pioneer you really have no clue what you are saying do you ?
<Digital_Pioneer> intelikey: When I tell the CD I want to use the shell on the hard drive, it says there isn't a usable one.
<intelikey> and how are you telling it that ?
<Digital_Pioneer> intelikey: The CD is like it's own little installation. It has a /dev, /usr, /etc... All its own.
<Digital_Pioneer> Apart from the computers.
<Digital_Pioneer> Its tty consoles all use that!
<intelikey> <Digital_Pioneer> Apart from the computers. <--- hehhe
<Digital_Pioneer> intelikey: Have you used the alternate CD?
<tobias> Im confused
<tobias> :)
<Zabulus> how do i use "make" commands so i can install ndiswrapper???
<intelikey> "but the hd doesn't have a shell" yeah right.  now if you're finished showing what you don't know,,,   and are ready to listen i'll try to help you.
<intelikey> else i finished messing with a dumb punk that knows everything.
<Digital_Pioneer> Zabulus: You have source?
<Zabulus> ...
<Zabulus> yeah, im new to linux, i have no clue
<Digital_Pioneer> intelikey: Fine, what do you want me to do?
<intelikey> Digital_Pioneer are you ready to listen?
<Digital_Pioneer> intelikey: Yes.
<Digital_Pioneer> intelikey: Are you?
<intelikey> Digital_Pioneer sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<intelikey> if /mnt isn't there make it
<coreymon77> Digital_Pioneer: what kind of settings are kept in the xserver.conf file?
<coreymon77> i mean
<Zabulus> how do i know if i have source? and if i dont, how do i get it?
<Digital_Pioneer> coreymon77: No clue.
<coreymon77> the xserver-xorg file
<Digital_Pioneer> Zabulus: ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
* SupremeBeing needs help with fglrx
<intelikey> Digital_Pioneer did that return without error ?
<Digital_Pioneer> intelikey: Hold one.
<intelikey> fine i finished.
<airfoil> hi! how to install additional package from dvd?
<plerk> how do i get flash 9?
<Digital_Pioneer> intelikey: Yes, it went without error.
<intelikey> to bad you blew it.
<intelikey> let someone else help you.
<Digital_Pioneer> intelikey: Because I said wait a sec?
<Digital_Pioneer> Short fuse.
<tobias> intelikey: might my portable usb hd be formatted in a different format than ntfs, or is it detected automatically, it says ntfs in fstab, maybe its fat32 or something, could this be why it wont let me see the stuff on it even when its mounted? :)
<Digital_Pioneer> tobias: It's probably fat*.
<SupremeBeing> Anybody familiar with fglrx?
<tobias> Digital_Pioneer: but it says I dont have rights to read it for somet bizzare reason.
<intelikey> come in here crying about 'my mom is going to kill me' then teach us all that you know about linux    which amounts to very little.  and my patients get real thin along about there....  then i gave you one more chance, and what do you do     you ignore me.  fine.  you are igonred too.
<Zabulus> ok, how do i get source???
<Digital_Pioneer> intelikey: You don't know what I'm working with!
<intelikey> tobias it could be yes.
<tobias> intelikey: and fat is not supported maybe?
<intelikey> tobias sudo fdisk -l
<luis> plerk, if you don't have x86_64, just apt-get it
<tobias> aha!
<tobias> cool
<airfoil_> hi! how to install additional package from dvd?
<intelikey> tobias that will list the partition type
<tobias> intelikey: it says "HPFS/NTFS"
<intelikey> now check the fs type by either fsck or mount
<Homer> KDE 4 is out!
<fildo> no way Homer!
<tobias> aha
<Homer> j/k
<airfoil_> hi! how to install additional package from dvd?
<Digital_Pioneer> Oh, HALLELUJAH! It's reinstalling the base system!
<airfoil_> Digital_Pioneer: u reply my question?
<robotgeek> airfoil_: browse cdrom, right click page and install?
<Digital_Pioneer> airfoil_: Which one?
<robotgeek> or you can use the apt-cdrom tool
<intelikey> tobias something like sudo mount /dev/hda8 /media -t vfat    *use the reall device*
<Digital_Pioneer> airfoil_: Oh, do what robogeek says. :)
<tobias> intelikey: it says something about running fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause severe filesystem damage, this means I should unmount it maybe?
<airfoil_> i have kubuntu dvd but after installed i notice it only install few packages.
<intelikey> tobias umount it first.
<tobias> intelikey: oki :)
<airfoil_> okay. i am trying now
<luis> Hey Plerk, Apparently I can not send you a private msg cause I'm unregistered
<Digital_Pioneer> airfoil_: Check /etc/apt/sources.list. What's in it?
<robotgeek> !register > luis
<CaseyOmah> I'm having issues running ANY "Big Fish Games" in Wine or Cedega.
<tobias> intelikey: I wrote "fsck /dev/sda1" and it said "fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found"
<CaseyOmah> Any suggestions for running "Big Fish Games" in Kubuntu Edgy?
<tobias> intelikey: that means its not ntfs really?
<Zabulus> is /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build the source directory?
<tobias> intelikey: i feel like im learning :D
<tobias> this is nice stuff
<intelikey> tobias no that means you dont have the ntfsutils package installed.    ok try the mount command    sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o umask=000
<intelikey> lets see if you get an error
<tobias> no error!
<airfoil_> Digital_Pioneer: How to set repositories list in adept manager to point to my dvdrom?
<tobias> it worked!
<tobias> :D
<tobias> intelikey: thanks again
<Zabulus> is /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build the source directory?
<intelikey> tobias and you see everything ok...
<tobias> yupp! :)
<Digital_Pioneer> airfoil_: I'd use APT. Not sure which one, though.
<tobias> I should try to find out what I did
<intelikey> tobias do this   grep ntfs /etc/fstab
<intelikey> lets see what it says
<tobias> intelikey: /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    user,auto 0       1
<airfoil_> Digital_Pioneer: I try to edit /etc/apt/source.list but duno how to set the url to my local dvdrom
<tobias> Im not sure I understand what the problem was
<intelikey> tobias ok you need to edit that file.
<tobias> ok
<intelikey> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<airfoil_> Digital_Pioneer: how to use APT?
<Digital_Pioneer> airfoil_: Why use the DVD anyways?
<tobias> intelikey: oki
<luiss> I agree with that. Why would you want to use the DVD
<luiss> The DVD is most likely outdated already
<airfoil_> Digital_Pioneer: I try to use resipotories but it seem to be unstable.
<Digital_Pioneer> airfoil_: I recommend finding your package on packages.ubuntulinux.org then.
<Zabulus> is /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build the source directory?
<airfoil_> Digital_Pioneer: I know but i am fed up with doing reset repositories.
<intelikey> tobias make the line "/dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs user,auto 0 0"    look like  "/dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs default,fmask=111,dmask=000,auto 0 0"
<airfoil_> very annoy
<Digital_Pioneer> airfoil_: LOL... Can't really help you then.
<billytwowilly> how do I unlock /var/cache/debconf/config.dat ?
<airfoil_> Digital_Pioneer: Why i always lost connection with repositories?
<robotgeek> billytwowilly: lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<Zabulus> is /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build the source directory?
<Zabulus> is /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build the source directory?
<intelikey> tobias now at the bottom of the nano editor see the guidance the ^ means the control key  so ^X  means  crtl+X   to exit and say yes  to the save question.
<Digital_Pioneer> airfoil_: I'm no expert, as I'm sure intelikey will more than happily testify. I'm not really sure.
<airfoil_> intelikey: Why i always lost connection with repositories?
<billytwowilly> robotgeek: thanks
<airfoil_> intelikey: Please help
<intelikey> airfoil_ i don't know.  pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zabulus> ANYONE:   is /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build the source directory?
<intelikey> Zabulus should be a symlink to it yes
<Digital_Pioneer> Zabulus: Source of what?
<Zabulus> i dont know, im trying to install ndiswrapper, it says go to the source directory and run
<Zabulus> make commands
<intelikey> !ndiswapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tobias> intelikey: and now I try to turn it off and on to see if it works? I used copy paste like a ninja
<intelikey> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<luiss> I think it means the source directory of ndiswrapper, not the kernel source
<luiss> I think
<Digital_Pioneer> Zabulus: Check if you have it intalled: "modprobe ndiswrapper" See if that throws error.
<CaseyOmah> Anybody able to make Big Fish Games work with a Linux boot (VMWare/Wine/Cedega/etc...)?
<intelikey> tobias if you want to test it you can.    but may i ask is that a usb interfaced drive ?
<Zabulus> modprobe errored
<tobias> intelikey: yupp
<airfoil_> root@laptop-kubuntu:/etc/apt# cat sources.list
<airfoil_> /media/cdrom0/ubuntu/pool
<airfoil_> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<airfoil_> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multive
<airfoil_> rse
<airfoil_> # deb http://my.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<tobias> intelikey: its a hd inside a box with wires going to something inside the box and then a usb line going to the compute
<tobias> r
<tobias> intelikey: Im not sure what interfaced means
<CaseyOmah> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> tobias so you wont be unpluging it often ?
<CaseyOmah> !paste > airfoil_
<tobias> intelikey: well, Ill probably unplug it often cause I like to carry it around and get peoples stuff on it and bring it back
<tobias> intelikey: will that mess stuff up?
<intelikey> tobias reason i asked, in place of defaults,  we should have said  user,users,noauto,      if it's going to be absent at boot time.
<airfoil_> sorry!!!!!!!!!!!
<tobias> intelikey: aha
<tobias> intelikey: aha
<tobias> intelikey: sorry for the double aha
<CaseyOmah> airfoil_: So long as you learn from your mistakes. :)
<intelikey> tobias i just noticed that it was on a usb device node and thought i should ask.
<intelikey> so sudo nano /etc/fstab     and correct that
<tobias> intelikey: if it boots without the device than the fstab will automatically be configured back to something strange?
<intelikey> tobias shouldn't be.    but it will give errors and a longer than normal boot time.
<tobias> intelikey: I dont mind, as long as I can just plug it in and that it works :)
<CaseyOmah> Why do people say you shouldn't hand edit fstab (or mtab)?
<tobias> intelikey: if noauto means I have to mount everytime then its better with auto maybe?
<Digital_Pioneer> OK, I GIVE UP! I'm going to simply reinstall Kubuntu.
<tobias> Digital_Pioneer: push the repair button
<tobias> Digital_Pioneer: it worked for me
<intelikey> tobias it probably wont be as simple as plug it in and read it...  but plug it in, issue one command and then read it....
<Digital_Pioneer> tobias: Repair button on what?
<tobias> Digital_Pioneer: isnt there a fix everything thing when u boot the cd? I dont remember the exact command but something...
<intelikey> tobias test it and see.   if you don't like it, we'll do something else.
<Digital_Pioneer> tobias: Which CD?
<CaseyOmah> Digital_Pioneer: Live CD
<tobias> intelikey: thanks :)
<Digital_Pioneer> CaseyOmah: Live, or Alternate?
<CaseyOmah> Digital_Pioneer: Do you want normal or OEM (pre-final user)?
<Zabulus> alright, lets see who can help... im trying to get my wireless USB internet working, at this point im trying to install ndiswrapper using this site as a guide (http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation)
* intelikey undoes his ignores now...
<tobias> intelikey: it says that only root can mount it?
<Zabulus> im to the part where im using make commands, but i cant get them to work
<Digital_Pioneer> CaseyOmah: Final.
<CaseyOmah> Zabulus: I didn't need ndiswrapper to make my Dlink USB Wireless work.
<CaseyOmah> Digital_Pioneer: Then "Desktop" A.K.A. Live CD.
<intelikey> tobias yes that's the point i was making.    it's supposed to be 'always mounted'  the way i set it.   you can add  user,users,  to the options  if you want.
<Zabulus> CaseOmah: how did you get it to work?
<airfoil_> intelikey: I try to install firefox using package from dvd. it halted due to missing libmyspell3c2. where can i get that lib?
<CaseyOmah> Zabulus: Honestly, I didn't, Kubuntu did, Plug and Play.
<tobias> intelikey: aha :)
<intelikey> tobias  you know how to edit your fstab now... :)
<intelikey> !libmyspell3c2
<Zabulus> CaseyOmah: i wish that had worked for me
<ubotu> libmyspell3c2: MySpell spellchecking library. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.1-16 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 124 kB
<CaseyOmah> Zabulus: Sorry, it was a linksys.
<Zabulus> mine is a netgear wpn111
<CaseyOmah> Zabulus: WUSB54Gv4
<intelikey> airfoil_ that's in edgy main   should be on the cd
<tobias> intelikey: yes thanks to u :)
<airfoil_> intelikey: i can't find it. damn.............
<tiptip> little question, i'm working by a "howto" http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html   and the guy there use package key for the repositories , i know how to do that on ubuntu but how i do it on kubuntu ??
<tobias> intelikey: I just remove default and add "user,users, instead rite?
<intelikey> tobias if you want to learn how fstab works you can read   man fstab    and   man mount
<tobias> aha
<tobias> cool
<intelikey> right.
<tobias> goodie
<tobias> thanx
<luiss> Hey Zabulus, by source-directory, it definitely means the source of ndiswrapper
<Zabulus> ok, but where is that?
<Digital_Pioneer> Zabulus: You need to download it.
<Zabulus> from where?
<CaseyOmah> tobias: For a friendly man page reader, use Konqueror and type man:<command>
<intelikey> tobias note; a comma seperated list does not contain blanks.   a common mistake is to use the space bar in a configuration file.
<tobias> oki!
<Digital_Pioneer> Zabulus: sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper
<luiss> wherever you decompressed the file you got from the web
<tobias> it woooorks!
<tobias> woooo
<Digital_Pioneer> luiss: He hasn't gotten the source yet.
<intelikey> it's supposed to
<tobias> kubunt - it just worKs!
<coreymon77> which card?
<luiss> Oh, I see
<tobias> Im turning into a hacker now
<coreymon77> what network card?
<intelikey> tobias you can    cp /etc/fstab .   for a backup and if you have trubble just copy it over
<luiss> no wonder why it does not compile :)
<airfoil_> intelikey: i found it.
<CaseyOmah> Zabulus: I haven't tried that adapter, I don't even have one laying around.
<tobias> oki, thanks intelikey :)
<CaseyOmah> Zabulus: Sorry.
<intelikey> ok i'm out for a while.
<coreymon77> what tpye of network card is it?
<Digital_Pioneer> OK, can someone tell me how to configure my installation to put EVERYTHING including programs, settings, and personal files into /home?
<Digital_Pioneer> I want /home to be a separate partition and safe from system failures.
<coreymon77> it is
<Zabulus> i have a netgear wpn111
<CaseyOmah> coreymon77: Zabulus is using a NetGear WPN111 USB Wireless.
<coreymon77> chipset?
<Digital_Pioneer> Partitioning it off, I can do. Keeping my settings and programs there is something I don't know how to do.
<coreymon77> CaseyOmah: what chipset?
<CaseyOmah> coreymon77: I don't know.
<Zabulus> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1385:5f01
<unix_infidel> Digital_Pioneer: you decide where personal files go, as per user specific settings they automatically go into $HOME
<unix_infidel> system settings need to be backed up by the admin.
<CaseyOmah> Digital_Pioneer: You don't want EVERYTHING in home.
<TehKewl1> gah why can't I run stuff in openGL anymore
<corin> What does FATAL: Could not open...../fglrx.ko No such file or directory indicate?
<corin> Fglrx isn't installed?
<coreymon77> and zabulus needs to use ndiswrapper?
<TehKewl1> it is
<Digital_Pioneer> CaseyOmah: I want my stuff to be safe, in case this happens again and I have to reinstall Kubuntu.
<coreymon77> cause you shouldnt if you dont need to
<coreymon77> Digital_Pioneer: still, your /home directory isnt made for that
<Zabulus> i cant find any other way
<coreymon77> if you need to
<coreymon77> go ahead
<CaseyOmah> Digital_Pioneer: Then you definately DON'T want most of your stuff in home, that's the least safe of all places in Linux.
<luiss> hey coreymon77, what is the problem of ndiswrapper compared to native drivers?
<coreymon77> but it is a little unstable
<coreymon77> ndiswrapper is a little unstable
<coreymon77> ive used it before, i know from experience
<luiss> I have ndiswrapper in one computer
<luiss> and native drivers in the other
<luiss> both were a pain in the ass to install. Neither is totally flawless.
<Zabulus> well, if anyone can tell me an easier way, ill glady try it, but i checked netgear website and they didnt have linux drivers, and plug and play didnt work
<coreymon77> im not saying ndiswrapper doesnt work
<coreymon77> but its a pain
<luiss> but I guess it depends on the chipset and how the linux drivers are made
<coreymon77> yes exactly
<CaseyOmah> I know not to ask to ask, but just ask, but nobody pays me any mind. I'm trying to run BigFishGames (.com) games inside Linux (any way possible)?
<coreymon77> when it comes to linux compatibility, chipset is everything
<CaseyOmah> coreymon77: You got that right.
<coreymon77> CaseyOmah: wine, crossover office, cedega (if you are willing to pay for it)
<luiss> You can try ndiswrapper Zabulus, it should work
<Zabulus> ...
<angasule> CaseyOmah: are they flash games? in that case, yes
<luiss> Have you downloaded the sources already?
<Zabulus> i cant get ndiswrapper to install
<coreymon77> Zabulus: im not saying that ndiswrapper doesnt work and you should never use it (i had to use it myself for a while)
<CaseyOmah> coreymon77: Tried wine and Cedega to no avail.
<CaseyOmah> angasule: No, they are Win32 native.
<Zabulus> im not sure if i have the sources
<Zabulus> i dont know how to tell
<angasule> CaseyOmah: ah, then try them out with wine, they might or might not work
<luiss> In the howto you mentioned, follow the "Downloading" section. Do not go for "bleeding edge"
<Zabulus> i didnt, i went for stable
<CaseyOmah> angasule: Wine and Cedega have been attempted. install fine, then fail to open the actual program.
<Zabulus> but i get to the part of the howto where i need to use "make" commands and get stuck
<coreymon77> why are you guys telling him to get the ndiswrapper source
<angasule> CaseyOmah: well, then I guess they don't work
<coreymon77> ndiswrapper is available on apt
<coreymon77> there is even a graphical frontend for it
<CaseyOmah> angasule: Should I attempt a VMWare installation?
<coreymon77> Zabulus: you can get ndiswrapper from apt
<luiss> Well, coreymon77, that's an idea
<coreymon77> there is even a graphical frontend for it on apt
<Zabulus> coreymonn77: whats the command?
<angasule> CaseyOmah: you can give that a shot, I guess, it's your time to use :) it's more likely to work than wine, too, but why do you have to run those games? no chance of finding a similar one that works natively?
<Digital_Pioneer> OK, I was hoping it wouldn't come to this, but it has. Time for total data loss.
<TehKewl1> is there a package to handle Dell latitude shortcut keys?
<coreymon77> Digital_Pioneer: you can kepp your home directory
<Agent_bob> oh my.   my clock was off by 0.0009 seconds... over 3 days.  :)
<coreymon77> it will keep all of your personal settiings
<Digital_Pioneer> coreymon77: This time, it's partitioned off from /.
<Digital_Pioneer> coreymon77: So is /usr.
<Digital_Pioneer> coreymon77: My old /home was backed up.
<TehKewl1> ah I found it
<TehKewl1> nvm
<Digital_Pioneer> coreymon77: I did that as soon as it went south. Knoppix could still access it.
<coreymon77> you dont have to format it on kubuntu reinstall
<CaseyOmah> angasule: Unfortunately they are not mine to disregard, I'm troubleshooting for my sister who is a newly converted M$ user and is trying to stay out of the M$ multi-boot as much as possible.
<luiss> I guess it is probably apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<coreymon77> luiss: i would assume
<BetaCookies> I think I smell linux!
<CaseyOmah> angasule: Plus when they releasse a new game every day it's not likely that all of them will be findable in native clones.
<coreymon77> you would probably want the the ndiswrapper-common package too
<coreymon77> and ndisgtk is the name of the graphical frontend package
<angasule> CaseyOmah: hmm, that's a pain, sorry to hear
<Zabulus> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-common
<Zabulus> apt-get install ndisgtk
<Digital_Pioneer> Zabulus: Just compile it yourself!
<Zabulus> ...
<coreymon77> ndiswrapper-common
<Zabulus> THATS WHAT IVE BEEN TRYING!!!
<CaseyOmah> angasule: Aprox. what do you think the chances are with VMWare?
<coreymon77> Digital_Pioneer: why the hell would you compile it yourself when its available on apt!!!
<coreymon77> thats completely idiotic!
<angasule> CaseyOmah: very good, actually, since you're actually running windows in there, it won't be a pretty solution, though
* Agent_bob nods
<luiss> I cannot find ndiswrapper-common in my repositories either
<brohism> i can't get the System Settings display & monitor page to apply my changes
<coreymon77> okay
<Lam_> actually, the ndiswrapper version on apt is like, super outdated
<coreymon77> look
<CaseyOmah> coreymon77: I bet he wouldn't bother compliling if you could be so kind as to tell him which package names he needs.
<Lam_> ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<coreymon77> i have
<coreymon77> he doesnt seem to have he packages
<coreymon77> thats on aot Lam_
<Lam_> or just 'apt-cache search ndiswrapper'
<Digital_Pioneer> Zabulus: Did you download the source?
<SupremeBeing> fglrx help wanted
<CaseyOmah> angasule: Thanks, next time I'm over there I'll get VMWare up ang running and give it a shot.
<coreymon77> okay look Zabulus, im gonna post my apt sources.list file up on pastebin
<angasule> CaseyOmah: good luck
<coreymon77> you replace yours with mine
<CaseyOmah> angasule: Thanks, and thanks.
<coreymon77> run sudo apt-get update
<angasule> CaseyOmah: you're welcome
<SupremeBeing> angasule: are you familiar with fglrx?
<Lam_> SupremeBeing: it's better to just ask the question.
<SupremeBeing> Lam_: ok, sorry
<angasule> SupremeBeing: that's the ATI closed driver? not at all
<coreymon77> and then install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 , ndiswrapper-common and ndisgtk
<coreymon77> is that okay zabulus?
<SupremeBeing> I'm trying to install  fglrx, and when I run the aticonfig --initial command to creat the xorg.conf entry , it errors writing failed, bad file descriptor
<oem> how do i set up my 3d desktop swicther?
<Lam_> SupremeBeing: that means that the xorg.conf file was modified before, and didn't update the md5 hash
<coreymon77> Zabulus: is your name registered with nickserv?
<jasj> hi
<Zabulus> yes
<SupremeBeing> Lam_: How do I fix it?  I don't have to reinstall do I
<Lam_> SupremeBeing: but, you can easily go into xorg.conf, find the Video Device section, and change the Driver to "fglrx" isntead of "ati" and it'll be the same as if you had ran the command
<SupremeBeing> Lam_: I've done that, and fglrx still fails to work
<jasj> i wish install mplayer. somebody know how???
<SupremeBeing> Lam_: I've been working on this for about 4 hours.
<Lam_> SupremeBeing: are you on an HP dv-series laptop with an AMD chipset by any chance?
<oem> any one know aboute 3ddesktop?
<SupremeBeing> Lam_: Negative, Pentium 4 Desktop
<oem> it was one of the first few things in adept
<Lam_> SupremeBeing: try adding "fglrx" into the /etc/modules file
<SupremeBeing> Lam_: one moment
<Lam_> SupremeBeing: fglrx is a pain in the ass to set up correctly. it's rare you'll get it to work the first time around, so i might just be spitting out suggestions that may or may not work
<Lam_> SupremeBeing: hell, it's rare you'll even get it to work
<SupremeBeing> Lam_: Wow =P great... Why the hell did I buy ATI... I added that line
<SupremeBeing> Lam_: Should I restart now?
<Lam_> SupremeBeing: yeah
<Lam_> SupremeBeing: hopefully it'll work
<SupremeBeing> Lam_: PC or just X
<Lam_> SupremeBeing: PC just to be safe. X doesn't always restart cleanly for some reason
<Agent_bob> priceless "Why the hell did I buy ATI"  hindsight
<SupremeBeing> Lam_: OK.  be back in a minute
<SupremeBeing> Agent_bob: Lol. been having that since i realized I paid 50 bucks more than the equivalent card from nvidia...
<SupremeBeing> Agent_bob: Lessons learned..
<Agent_bob> Lam_ pc but of the reason the /etc/modules wouldn't be read from a x reset
<angasule> oem: I have used 3ddesktop, yes, why?
<Lam_> Agent_bob: yeah, which is why i suggested that.  you'd have to modprobe fglrx :/
<Lam_> Agent_bob: it's just simpiler and less irritating to restart the PC when trying to get fglrx working lol
<Agent_bob> yeah i restart ever 15 minutes whether i need to or not...
<oem> i just instaled and dont know how to activate it
<mhasan> Hi
<mhasan> I have a question on Beryl
<mhasan> I just installed it and everything seems to be working finr
<mhasan> except when I enable it, I get all the wobly things and what not
<mhasan> but my application close, minimize and resize buttons have dissappeared.
<mhasan> any ideas why?
<angasule> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<SupremeBeing> Lam_: Let's see
<oem> ANGASULE so do you know how i set it up after installing it from adept?
<SupremeBeing> Lam_: Doesn't appear to be working
* Agent_bob looks for Lam_    <.<       >.>   
<angasule> oem: just press alt+f2 and then call '3ddesktop'
<Lam_> god i hate fglrx. i hope amd improves linux support on ati products. try this: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<SupremeBeing> Agent_bob: lol
<SupremeBeing> Lam_: Did that about 2 hours ago
<SupremeBeing> Lam_: but what the hay, i'll do it again
<luiss> Hey, I've been wondering, what is the difference between Beryl and Compiz?
<Lam_> that's the best i can do for support. i myself never got it to work because i was unfortunate enough to have an AMD processor with an ATI integrated motherboard
<Agent_bob> never can tell,  maybe you missed a step.
<Agent_bob> not likely.
<SupremeBeing> Lam_: I'll keep trying... I probably did miss a step, given my experience level
<SupremeBeing> Agent_bob: =)
<Lam_> luiss: compiz is Novell's xgl accelerated 3d desktop.  beryl is a fork of compiz after Novell refused a potential merger from the quinnstorm project, so they forked into beryl
<Agent_bob> you can also ask in #ubuntu   might be someone in there with the answer you want.
<SupremeBeing> Agent_bob: I'll do that also.  Thanks
<luiss> I see. Thanks Lam_
<angasule> Lam_: what was quinnstorm?
<Agent_bob> if you don't mention kde or related apps they wont know you don't belong there
<SupremeBeing> Agent_bob: Indeed =) the fools!! :)
<Lam_> angasule: just a community group that developed tons of plugins and performance improvements for compiz.
<angasule> no one has reviewed my bug :( he must feel lonely
<Agent_bob> 5 year old boy came home crying from his first day of school,  when asked what was wrong he said 'you know how you said if i'd keep my mouth shut they wouldn't know i was stupid?' he continued "well they found out anyway...<sobs/>"
<SupremeBeing> angasule: You can always get him a friend to play with )
<mhasan> the 3ddesktop command doesn't work
<unix_infidel> Agent_bob: heh, good one.
<Agent_bob> Q:      What is the difference between a duck?
<Agent_bob> A:      One leg is both the same.
<angasule> mhasan: do you get an error?
<Agent_bob> i hear that the fool is the twin of the wise, perhaps you've mistaken me for my brother ?
<Lothar> what is the command to add users in console
<Agent_bob> adduser
<Agent_bob> sudo that of course
<SupremeBeing> yikez there's like no help  in the ubuntu channel
<SupremeBeing> 800 people asking for help and .5 people helping
<Agent_bob> lol
<Agent_bob> .5 helping  lol
<TehUni> all the sudden my custom kernel (edgy) refuses to boot. it hangs right after USB discovery. using the generic kernel, everything is fine. It's worked flawlessly until now. I have to use custom because i have more than 4gigs ram. Where should i start troubleshooting?
<tiptip> little question, i'm working by a "howto" http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html   and the guy there uses package key for the repositories , i know how to do that on ubuntu but how i do it on kubuntu ??
<FlameMaster> I'm having trouble rebooting/shutting down/closing session/restarting X window on kubuntu edgy (amd64). Whenever I do any of this, and after X shuts down, a blinking cursor stays on the screen and nothing else ever happens
<FlameMaster> any thoughts on this?
* Agent_bob hates to open his mouth, feering being the .5 person....
<Agent_bob> FlameMaster what does ctrl+alt+backspace say at that point ?
<FlameMaster> Agent_bob: nothing. at all.
<Agent_bob> is it disabled in the xorg.conf ?
<Agent_bob> also can you drop to a console and see what is still running
<FlameMaster> lemme check
<Admiral_Chicago> SupremeBeing: yes that is like #kubuntu better
<Admiral_Chicago> tiptip: give me a sec, i'll help you
<FlameMaster> Agent_bob:  I mean, the blinking cursor just stays there, I try pressing any key combination on my keyboard but to no avail
<FlameMaster> Agent_bob:  typing won't show a thing either
<Agent_bob> FlameMaster alt+SysRQ+E
<Agent_bob> FlameMaster alt+SysRQ+R  ?
<FlameMaster> Agent_bob: SysRQ???
<Agent_bob> yeah
<FlameMaster> Agent_bob: SysRQ being... what key?
<Agent_bob> being the sysRq key shared with print-screen  on 101 key
<FlameMaster> Agent_bob: got it
<FlameMaster> Agent_bob: I'll try that combination then. I have to try them on the blinking cursor part, right?
<Agent_bob> i thought you said that was a hang  and nothing else worked ?    if you can leave the blinking cursor part it's obviously not hung
<FlameMaster> Agent_bob: no, I can't. Sorry for mistaking what you meant.
<Agent_bob> so then short answer is yes.  hang it and see if  alt+SysRq+R   and  alt+SysRq+E    do anything
<FlameMaster> Agent_bob: ok, brb then
<Agent_bob> r should reset the keyboard to xlate and e should end all processes
<Agent_bob> TehUni seeing that no one has answered you.   there is a #kernel  you can ask there.    i really don't have any good advice there.
<TehUni> thanks
<Agent_bob> is there a doctor in the house
<Lothar> how do i search for files in console
<Agent_bob> find
<Agent_bob> Lothar more simply put  find / -name <what.you.want.to.find>
<Agent_bob> but that's not the best approach for that
<Lothar> what would be
<Agent_bob> starting in the dir you suspect it to be in.
<Agent_bob> Lothar what are you looking for ?
<Lothar> it is all good... i have found the file
<Launchpad> im backck
<Launchpad> gnome you still here
<Lothar> i was looking for welcome.msg
<Agent_bob> in /usr/share/ ?
<FlameMaster> Agent_bob: it's a complete hangup. Tried twice and no key combination could get me out of it
<Agent_bob> FlameMaster ok that's definitive then
<Agent_bob> FlameMaster now you need a way around that...
<flaccid_> ok dudes. what else is cool and new in kde land. katapult is cool for example
<FlameMaster> Agent_bob: yes, I do.
<Agent_bob> flaccid_ finding a way to keep FlameMaster's box from hanging solid on logout  would be way kewl
<Dr_willis> never logout. :)
<Agent_bob> now there's a thought.
<FlameMaster> yeah I'll just hard reset D:
<flaccid_> is it from logout of a certain DE or any DE?
<Launchpad> if no one is busy could someone help me update my ubuntu up to the 6.06 lts update with aptget\
<FlameMaster> logout/shutdown/reboot etc
<Dr_willis> !update
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Agent_bob> or use  alt+SysRq+U  alt+SysRq+B    which would remount,ro and reset the box....
<Launchpad> ty
<Agent_bob> FlameMaster that's kde specific or have you tried any other ?
<FlameMaster> kubuntu, I don't have gnome installed
<Launchpad> is there a ubuntu update page like that willis?
<Launchpad> im on ubuntu
<Dr_willis> No idea.. check the wiki pates.
<Dr_willis> pages
<robotgeek> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Dr_willis> I always find it safer to do a clean install.
<Agent_bob> Launchpad your sources list look like that ?
<Launchpad> i would do clean isntall but i have no free cd r discs laying around
<FlameMaster> Agent_bob: this is a clean install, btw
<Launchpad> give me one sec i gotta find out where it went lol
<Admiral_Chicago> FlameMaster: i think the command is gksu "dist-upgrade" -d
<Dr_willis> Launchpad,  i would advise waiting then till you get some. :)
<Launchpad> lol well i got that offical ubunutu book coming with i think has 6.06 lts on it
<FlameMaster> Admiral_Chicago: wrong person?
<Agent_bob> Launchpad  you can just sudo cp dapper /etc/apt/sources.list  if you like, and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Launchpad> root@ubuntu:~# sudo cp dapper /etc/apt/sources.list
<Launchpad> cp: cannot stat `dapper': No such file or directory
<Launchpad> i know real basics of linux lol
<Agent_bob> so get in the dir you dl'd it too
<Launchpad> i was taught of fedora core 5 for one month about 2 years ago lol
<Launchpad> where does xchat default to on downlads
<Agent_bob> ok...   find ~/ -name dapper -exec sudo cp '{}' /etc/apt/sources.list -i \;
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe
<Agent_bob> that will do it for you ^
<Launchpad> cp /etc/apt/sources.{list,list.bak}; sed -i s/dapper/edgy/g /etc/apt/sources.list
<Launchpad> that?
<Launchpad> althugh i dont think ubuntu 5.10 is dappy
<Agent_bob> that would go to edgy from dapper
<Launchpad> im not sure what 5.10 was lol
<Agent_bob> FlameMaster yes that's the dido it cut.
<rance> ok, I think I figured out my sound card problem, but Im really not sure what to do about it.  the output of aplay -l shows me that the driver supports two different devices one with surround sound and the other without.  Now according to alsamixer the surround sound device is whats in use, how do I change it
<Agent_bob> Launchpad breezy
<Launchpad> i see
<Lothar> i wish to mount sda2 to /home/ftp/80gig how do i do that
<FlameMaster> Agent_bob: huh?
<Launchpad> well i found this
<Launchpad> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<eilker> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Agent_bob> sudo mount /dev/sda2  /home/ftp/80gig
<Agent_bob> Lothar ^
* Lothar thanks Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> Launchpad did you fix you sources.list yet or not ?
<Agent_bob> are you now changing your mind about the version you want to upgrade too ?
<Dr_willis> Lothar,  edit the fstab and put in the correct entry/path for the mountpoint.
<Launchpad> no searching for it lol
<Dr_willis> Lothar,  be sure that dir exists first, befor mounting.
<Lothar> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Agent_bob> Launchpad it's /etc/apt/sources.list    the dl will be in ~/.xchat2/downloads/  most likely
<Agent_bob> iirc
<Agent_bob> Lothar you didn't specify what that fs was.  if it's something M$  you'll want some *mask options
<Lothar> Agent_bob it is a brand spankin new hdd
<Lothar> it is just to use as xtra space for FTP
<Launchpad> ok i found the sources.list
<Launchpad> now to find the xchat
<Launchpad> what does ~ mean?
<Agent_bob> your home
<Agent_bob> echo ~
<Launchpad> oo
<Launchpad> /echo ~
<Agent_bob> same as echo $HOME
<mone> hola
<Launchpad> sorry im just so new to this.. havent had much chance to mess with linux
<Dr_willis> 'gotta learn to crawl, befor you can walk' :)
<flaccid_> i have a kubuntu live cd. how can i boot it in windows?
<Dr_willis> Go get that Orieally Using Bash book.. and keep it in the bathroom,, then eat a high fiber diet.
<Launchpad> i look in prefs for xchat it told me lol
<Admiral_Chicago> flaccid_: turn on the computer...
<Agent_bob> FlameMaster it could indeed.   you should take that info to #kernel  and act like you know what you are doing and ask if anyone could point you at info about that.    maybe google a little first wouldn't hurt.
<Dr_willis> flaccid_,  you 'boot' the pc.. not windows. :)   Put cd in the drive... reboot.
<flaccid_> Admiral_Chicago: isn't there a vm
<Launchpad> grr it doesnt have .xchat for me
<Admiral_Chicago> flaccid_: make sure you can boot to CD.
<Zabulus> ok, trying to use ndiswrapper or ndisgtk i get a locale error, anyone have a suggestion?
<Admiral_Chicago> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Launchpad> all it has is /home/desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not sure how to use vmware...
<Launchpad> err /home/$user/desktop
<Agent_bob> Launchpad no it's not.  there are tons of .file and .dirs in there   ls -A ~
<Dr_willis> vmware server is very easy to use.. just a little bit of effort to get it installed..
<Dr_willis> Launchpad,  its /home/USERNAME/Desktop :P last i looked.
<Launchpad> ooo im looking in gui no wonder loll
<FlameMaster> Agent_bob: thanks, will do
<Agent_bob> FlameMaster and good luck with it.
<FlameMaster> Agent_bob: I will surely need lots of that, thanks
<Agent_bob> Launchpad ls ~/.xcha*
<flaccid_> well i think its stupid how the live cd has an autostart with windows programs to install, but not a vm like qemu for the live cd image
<Launchpad> root@ubuntu:~# ls ~/.xcha*
<Launchpad> ls: /root/.xcha*: No such file or directory
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<Agent_bob> root ?
<Agent_bob> root ?
<Launchpad> yeah for the update
<Dr_willis> Root?!?!?!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Zabulus> ok, trying to use ndiswrapper or ndisgtk i get a locale error, anyone have a suggestion?
<flaccid_> i would like a root
<Dr_willis> I have '.xchat2'
<Launchpad> wouldnt let me do anythign without going to root for the apt-get update
<Dr_willis> I would like a Root Beer.
<Dr_willis> Launchpad,  Your logic is.. somewhat illogical. :)
<Launchpad> sorry hehe like i said im still a noob
<Dr_willis> when xchat is ran.it normally creates the .xchat2 dir
<Admiral_Chicago> Launchpad: ls ~/.xcha   (then hit TAb)
<Dr_willis> If you are running xchat as a user, you need the users /home/USERNAME/.xchat2 dir. Not /root/.xchat2
<Agent_bob> Launchpad as normal you.  do this;  find ~/.xchat -name dapper -exec sudo cp {} /etc/apt/sources.list \;     like i asked you to an hour ago.
<Agent_bob> not as root  ^
<Agent_bob> not root !
<Launchpad> ok so in terminal i need to get out of root correct?
<Agent_bob> err xchat2   that   now you got me fusseled.
<Agent_bob> just open another konsole if you like
<Dr_willis> or use the 'exit' command to close the root session.
<Dr_willis> or make a new tab. :)
<Zabulus> ok, trying to use ndiswrapper or ndisgtk i get a locale error, anyone have a suggestion?
<Zabulus> ok, trying to use ndiswrapper or ndisgtk i get a locale error, anyone have a suggestion?
<Launchpad> im runing ubunutu.. no konsole.. just terminal lol
<Agent_bob> so use the next tty
<Dr_willis> gnome-terminal ? :) or ya mean the 'console'
<Admiral_Chicago> !repeat | Zabulus
<ubotu> Zabulus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Launchpad> it says terminal in applications lol
<coreymon77> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dr_willis> I must have about 4 different 'terminal' programs installed.
<Agent_bob> never mind.   just have fun setting up your sources.list   and then   do    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade         good luck with it.
<Launchpad> ty
<Agent_bob> i'm outa here.  gnight
<Launchpad> im getting close lol
<Launchpad> the terminal is whats getting to me.. been so long sence ive done it
<Launchpad> becuase cd desktop doesnt like to work lol
<Launchpad> grr terminal needs to goto dos mode lol
<FlameMaster> Agent_bob: btw, this problem is also happening when using running a Live desktop, and whenever debian-installer tries to reboot
<Lothar> !dhclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<knapp> does anyone know what the name of the website is that has interactive videos of different operating systems?
<Alimah> hi, I have a headphone that requires software installation, but it doesn't seem to be compatible with kubuntu, any ideas on how I may make it work on kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Alimah,  you are refering to USB headphones?
<Alimah> yes
<Dr_willis> I would have to say. check the ubuntu/kubuntu wikis for 'usb audio' devices like those.. I havent any experience with them
<Alimah> thank you!
<Dr_willis> I rember when USB-Speakers were to be the next 'cool' thing... years ago.. heh - they never caught on.
<Alimah> nah, I prefer headphones
<Alimah> I'm nocturnal
<Dr_willis> Only usb audio device i can justify.. are the USB skype phones. :)
<Dr_willis> I do have a usb headset.. but thas for the Playstation
<flaccid> what is the graphical mount tool in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Graphical Mount tool... Hmm.. to 'edit' the fstab/mount points? or what exactly?
<flaccid> to mount a partition
<abattoir> flaccid: media:/ in konq.
<flaccid> i can't do it in cli for some reason
<abattoir> flaccid: or /media if you are using edgy
<flaccid> i need to mount a fedora lvm
<Dr_willis> Im guessing you need to figure out why you cant do it from the command line..
<Dr_willis> I dont think any GUI tool will be that much smarter.
<flaccid> yeah it doesn't come in media:/
<flaccid> well i've mounted it before without a problem, i don't know why i can't now
<flaccid> cli says its busy
<Dr_willis> Its busy so you cant MOUNT it?
<Dr_willis> normally you cant unmount it if its busy. :)
<flaccid> its not mounted
<flaccid> mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /mnt/hdb1 busy
<Dr_willis> what is you rmount command you are using?
<flaccid> sudo mount /dev/hdb2 /mnt/hdb1
<flaccid> ignore the name of the dir
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> and the 'mount' command by itself dosent show it being mounted allready?
<flaccid> i think something must be wrong with the partition
<flaccid> especially if its not coming up in media:/
<flaccid> no its NOT mounted
<knapp> Can anyone offer me advice on 'optimizing' kde for a laptop. I don't want Xubuntu. I'd just like for it to boot faster.
<Dr_willis> knapp,  disable all the services you dont need would be the main speed boost for 'booting' times
<flaccid> looks like stuffed partition label at this point
<knapp> dr willis how can I disable services?
<fildo> well fix it
<fildo> ;p
<Dr_willis> read up on how they work.. and try out the various 'SysV' init tools for a nice gui. I think that still works in edgy.. not sure..
<flaccid> goddam it!
<Dr_willis> wasent edgy sypposed to use some new init system?
<flaccid> actually i guess it is this disk that is stuffed
<Hobbsee> Dr_willis: yes, it does
<Hobbsee> Dr_willis: upstart
<chungnh> Is there anybody who use speedcom+ ADSL Modem here?
<Dr_willis> well night all....   Live in a world of your own, but always welcome visitors.
<word> Anyone here ever setup freenx? the repo suggested in the wiki seems to have a broken freenx package
<Lothar> anyone got some programs for the G15 keyboard
<Lothar> !g15
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g15 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kamui> is there any software I can use to burn two divx encoded home videos to a playable dvd in kubuntu?
<singinmatt13> does k3b do that?
<kamui> k3b only has options for data dvd it seems
<bLaZeD> Kadran, try tovid or devede
<bLaZeD> * kamui
* singinmatt13 likes devede's name
<bLaZeD> hehe
<kamui> bLaZeD: neither are in the ubuntu apt directory huh?
<bLaZeD> kamui, umm devede should be
<kamui> I did an apt-cache search for devede, nothing
<kamui> but i found a website
<bLaZeD> roob@WeEdBuNtU:~$ apt-cache search devede
<bLaZeD> devede - Video DVD creator
<bLaZeD> kamui, maby u need to enalbe more repos?
<kamui> I thought I had everything
<sukka-4-luv> holy smidgels
<sukka-4-luv> i got about 45 repos
<singinmatt13> holy
<sukka-4-luv> i gotta kleen house
<sukka-4-luv> defraggin the raid
<sukka-4-luv> 19+ hrs and countin for defrag
<singinmatt13> holy shnikies
<sukka-4-luv> well its like 2.85 Tb
<singinmatt13> well then...that's reasonable
<Hawkwind> bLaZeD: Devede is in the repos for Edgy, not Dapper
<Hawkwind> !info devede
<RoKFiT> i'm having a problem with ktorrent.  it's downloading extremely slow, and it's a pretty popular torrent, i'm almost positive it's the connection.
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<bLaZeD> Hawkwind, ah
<Hawkwind> !info devede dapper
<ubotu> Package devede does not exist in dapper
<singinmatt13> hm...
<sukka-4-luv> rokfit, are you behind a firewall?
<RoKFiT> yes
<sukka-4-luv> cos i had the same problem, open a port and the connect will speed up
<RoKFiT> i just looked again and now it's going
<RoKFiT> thanks sukka-4-luv
<sukka-4-luv> most of the time the torrent trackers are all jacked up
<sukka-4-luv> old krap
<sukka-4-luv> n/p
<RoKFiT> what does that me
<sukka-4-luv> no problem
<RoKFiT> how is the torrent tracker jacked up?
<sukka-4-luv> the report times are all lagged out, not that fresh
<RoKFiT> because of the firewall?
<sukka-4-luv> not the firewall
<RoKFiT> just the torrent?
<sukka-4-luv> just the trakers
<RoKFiT> okay.
<RoKFiT> well thanks again.
<sukka-4-luv> look at the last update on the torrent on the tracker, its usually a few days old
<sukka-4-luv> i just cant believe how small linux packages are
<mendred> hi has anyone installed ardour on edgy?
<kamui> thanks
<kamui> looks like I don't even have enough hard drive space to make the movie :(
<peacefully> hi
<peacefully> hola mi nombre es Peacefully
<peacefully> hay alguien cercas
<robotgeek> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<sukka-4-luv> aww man... now adept is holding
<word> Hmm...what could this mean - http://pastebin.ca/265322 ? I get it while installing freenx
<sukka-4-luv> why does thing keep waiting for headers, and just stay there????
<xiO___> .
<robotgeek> oo
<robotgeek> somerville32: see
<somerville32> Bot
<somerville32> I'm guessing a CTCP flood or something
<word> Odd..
<robotgeek> word: bot attack, the word is
<word> heh, robotgeek - any idea what this could mean - http://pastebin.ca/265322 ?
<robotgeek> quux: join / part flooding, it stoppede :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+r]  by robotgeek
<word> doesn't seem to be over
<word> :P
<tiptip> how i mount my sata disk ? (atm there is only windows on it)
<kai> how can i get .wmv support?
<robotgeek> !restricted | kai
<ubotu> kai: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<flaccid> anybody every set up ntfs on boot from live cd?
<flaccid> hmm
<flaccid> scrap that i need write access
<robotgeek> flaccid: unlikely. cause you need the ntfs-3g module to write, i think
<robotgeek> and that is probably not on the cd
<flaccid> i'm in a predicament
<word> robotgeek: so any idea what this could be caused by - http://pastebin.ca/265322
<somerville32> Just install that module?
<somerville32> Oh wait
<somerville32> Do you need to reboot to install a module?
<robotgeek> no, not really. mount -a works
<T3hWiz0rd> robotgeek: how was that piiza, mang?
<T3hWiz0rd> wait wrong channel
<kai> robotgeek: Thanx my wmv movies are running now
<tiptip> how i mount a sata drive that on /dev/sda2 ?
<robotgeek> tiptip: you here?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+f #kubuntu]  by robotgeek
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<Lotharr> i have been using proftpd for my server for some time now and all is good, but yesterday i installed Lampp and now all the dir's for the users are different
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-rf]  by robotgeek
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<robotgeek> Lotharr: dapper or edgy?
<linopil> I saw  isapnp   card  was detected  on boot where  is the log file   to  see  it again ?
<robotgeek> linopil: dmesg | less
<Lotharr> EDGY
<lbulb> anyone here for a question on servers...
<robotgeek> Lotharr: not sure. my proftpd broke yesterday, i don't know why!
<robotgeek> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lbulb> smart..: ) how do I connect to the server of undernet
<Lotharr> robotgeek it seems as though it takes ages to display the welcome message and get the List comand
<robotgeek> lbulb: which client are you using?
<lbulb> robotgeek: konversation, kubuntu
<robotgeek> lbulb: file -> quick connect, or connect to server
<lbulb> i'm not sure which version...clueless actually..but i know how to enter the server address..
<lbulb> there is no list of servers, i have to type in the servers addrss...is it irc.undernet.net?
<robotgeek> lbulb: yes
<knapp_> Where can I find a log of the systems startup?
<lbulb> robotgeek: i guess there is something else that is not working because i cant connect
<robotgeek> knapp_: /var/log/messages
<robotgeek> lbulb: if you are on a university network, they might prevent connecting to irc. but i see you are on irc already :)
<unix_infidel> robotgeek: he's not on a uni network.
<unix_infidel> unless the uni's isp is verizon :P
<robotgeek> heh
<chungnh> test
<unix_infidel> and i seee you changed the username :P
<robotgeek> chungnh: test back
<lbulb> robotgeek: yeah..and if I intall mIRC on the university comptuer, in a temporary folder it can run...but i've had problems wit htaht true
<unix_infidel> lbulb: no, he's talking about actually using their network to connect to freenode servers.
<lbulb> unix: ) i'm so new here.
<aladinvn> so do i
<lbulb> <unix_infidel: i'm using verizon, ir's a wireless connection.
<aladinvn> so am i
<unix_infidel> lbulb: try tab completion.
<unix_infidel> for instance, my nick is unix[then press teb] 
<unix_infidel> tab&
<unix_infidel> tab*
<lbulb> unix_infidel: aha
<aladinvn> tab&
<lbulb> unix_infidel: neat.
<robotgeek> aladinvn: tab button
<aladinvn> Is there anybody who are using speedcom+ ADSL modem?
<robotgeek> aladinvn: maybe also search the wiki
<lbulb> robotgeek: about the undernet conneciotn--would it make a difference if I try to connecting to different ports?
<robotgeek> lbulb: not sure, should not need to
<bLaZeD> !partioner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partioner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bLaZeD> whats a good partoner
<bLaZeD> *partioner
<word> gparted
<bLaZeD> thanks word
<word> np
<Lotharr> i have been using proftpd for my server for some time now and all is good, but yesterday i installed Lampp and now all the dir's for the users are different
<Lotharr> it seems as though it takes ages to display the welcome message and get the List comand
<robotgeek> bLaZeD: qtparted also works
<bLaZeD> robotgeek, ahh k thanks
<donkeykong> sup people
<linopil> crimsun:  on alsa  pls
<lbulb> has anyone installed Berkeley Madonna through Wine on Kubuntu?
<lbulb> Berkeley Madonna is a Windows program
<linopil> crimsun:  there ?
<linopil> dead hour on freenode
<stephano> hello. My usplash on the start is kubuntu, and on the shutdown is ubuntu. How can i make it all to ubuntu theme?
<Voker57> hiya
<Voker57> how can i shutdown the X server?
<Voker57> I am installing nvidia drivers
<sean_> me too
<Voker57> Are you successful?
<sean_> sort of
<sean_> Question - Cant startx API mismatch nvidia kernel module older than X module, after running nvidia installer
<sean_> when I install using the N
<sean_> NVIDIA installer
<Voker57> Can you help me? I cannot shutdown the X to start installing
<sean_> are you in the gui
<Voker57> Yep
<sean_> try logging out and then starting into terminal seesion
<sean_> session
<Voker57> er
<sean_> yep thats what I said when I tried this the first time
<sean_> trick with Linux is that you can do almost everything from the command line and many things only from the command line
<sean_> there is a package out there with the NVIDIA drivers in it
<sean_> which you could install from adept
<sean_> apt-get, aptitude, kynaptic etc
<francesco_> hi2all
<notech> uh, he logged out when you told him to :)
<sean_> yeah didnt see that
<Voker57> Now it says that there is no kernel interface for my kernel
<Voker57> and no files to compile it from
<notech> you need the kernel-headers
* Voker57 faces the another 20mb download
<sean_> Question - Cant startx API mismatch nvidia kernel module older than X module, after running nvidia installer
<Voker57> linux-kernel-headers?
<notech> sounds right
<Voker57> I already have them
<notech> are they for the same version as your running kernel?
<Voker57> er
<Voker57> 2.6.11
<Voker57> how to look at kernel version?
<notech> runnig kernel, uname -r
<Voker57> 2.16.15-26
<Voker57> aww damn
<Voker57> why include not the latest headers in install?
<sean_> good question
<Voker57> the bad thing about ubuntu is absense of lots of dev sources
<notech> 2.6.11 sounds kind of old, like maybe you did an upgrade from a prior kubuntu version?
<Voker57> No, i did not
<notech> seems wierd then
<Voker57> hmm only 7 mbytes to download
<Voker57> although it's written 222
<Voker57> 22
<Voker57> i mean
* Voker57 triple checks the versions
<shinobi2> anone got 6.10's wireless working?
<shinobi2> anyone got 6.10's wireless working?
<Voker57> okay let's have one more try
<EdLin> shinobi2: I've got it working on ubuntu, but what I do should be doable on kubuntu too.
<EdLin> shinobi2: are you there?
<shinobi2> EdLin: yes
<shinobi2> EdLin: how do you fix it?
<EdLin> shinobi2: it's several command-line steps that work for me.
<EdLin> shinobi2: first I run ifconfig
<EdLin> shinobi2: is your wireless driver listed when you do that?
<shinobi2> EdLin: i have the hardware error
<EdLin> shinobi2: ifconfig gives you a hardware error??
<shinobi2> my wireless works in 6.06 out of the box, but did not on 6.10
<wizard> quick question to anyone in here familiar with grub?
<shinobi2> wizard: ask away
<shinobi2> wizard: fire your questions
<wizard> I've put my old harddrive into another computer, I would prefer to simply boot it up as it was before it left the other computer. I do know this will cause problems, especially with drivers, i am prepared for that battle head. I am in the process of reinstalling grub.
<EdLin> shinobi2: I don't think I can help much beyond saying to google with your error... :-/
<wizard> I've got the jist that it is along the lines of: mount the / drive
<wizard> run the command grub-install /dev/device
<wizard> question is... how do I check the device name?
<wizard> (ohh and also i know to chroot it)
<shinobi2> wizard: don't know, but usually, (hd0,x) (fd0,x)
<EdLin> shinobi2: I'm lucky that my driver's in the ubuntu kernel, so that kind of problem I'm not having.
<shinobi2> EdLin: good for you, maybe ubuntu 7 will be better for me
<Framon> hello
<EdLin> shinobi2: here's a good starting point:
<EdLin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RawSewage> What MMORPGs work on Kubuntu
<llutz> Moin
<wizard> shinobi2: it wants it listed as a /dev device
<Framon> how could help
<wizard> if its the only mounted device on that chroot, its /hda right?
<Framon> ???
<wizard> /dev/hda* blah
<wizard> too sick for this crappola lol
<Framon> how could help me to mount a flash usb mp3 player?
<Framon> please
<wizard> Framon: sometimes usb devices have compatibility issues, depending on chipset.
<wizard> Framon: plug the device in and run the command "lsusb", see if the device appears in the list.
<Framon> it is reconized
<wizard> Framon: alright, so now you're just having trouble mounting it?
<Framon> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0ed1:7636 WinMaxGroup
<wizard> Alright, thats partially good news.
<wizard> So where is the problem coming in? Mounting the device?
<Framon> mounting the devices
<Framon> exact
<wizard> Alright. all usb mass storage devices are /dev/sd*
<wizard> they're mounted as sata for some odd reason.
<Framon> how do i know the service
<wizard> Framon: trying to remember... Forgive me, I have a terrible cold.
<Framon> no problem
<wizard> Framon: one way to do it (this is from gentoo) is to type: ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/usb*
<wizard> but you can also type: cat /proc/partitions
<Framon> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2006-12-03 09:37 /dev/disk/by-id/usb-Digital_MP3_Player_23DE8E2A95F3CA07 -> ../../scd0
<wizard> once we know what device it is, its time to mount it.
<wizard> alright, so the device is scd0
<wizard> so lets go ahead and mount it...
<wizard> I assume its probably a vfat partition...
<Framon> i it's a fat32
<wizard> lets try something like this...
<wizard> first... mkdir /mount/mp3
<wizard> next...: mount -t vfat /mnt/mp3 /dev/sdc0 noauto,user,exec,sync, 0 0
<wizard> if all is good, the device should mount.
<Framon> hold on a sec
<wizard> next...: mount -t vfat /mnt/mp3 /dev/sdc0 noauto,user,exec,sync 0 0
<wizard> that ones corrected, one too many commas.
<shinobi2> wizard: grub use hd0,x, hd1,x instead of hda and hdb
<wizard> shinobi2: d0h... lol
<Framon> the console say that I not able to create the mount/mp3
<notech> you mixed creating /mount/.. and /mnt/..
<Framon> do i have to do it as admin
<wizard> Framon: you need to do it as root...
<wizard> Framon: as typed: sudo mkdir /mnt/mp3
<Framon> ok
<wizard> follow with: sudo mount -t vfat /mnt/mp3 /dev/sdc0 noauto,user,exec,sync 0 0
<wizard> if all goes well, the device should mount and be ready for you to move media to/from.
<wizard> if this fails... you can try replacing vfat with auto... if that fails, there can be some chipset compatibility issues with the kernel.
<Framon> thanks
<Framon> I will try
<wizard> Framon: lemme know if it works.
<Framon> wizard
<wizard> Framon: yessir?
<Framon> when I type su i get the following su: Authentication failure and I'm sure of my password....
<wizard> Framon: in kubuntu, su doesn't exist... everything is done via "Sudo"
<notech> case sensitive you know
<wizard> i know, accidental
<Framon> shittt
<Framon> sorry
<wizard> notech: like i said, im sick lol
<wizard> Framon: its okay, it used to confuse me at first lol.
<Framon> I just wake up
<notech> lol, i'm in that club too
<wizard> notech: whatchu got? cold?
<notech> yeah
<wizard> heh. Well, we've got t-shirts on the way.
<notech> heh
<wizard> Framon: one way I always remember it is to think... instead of just su... i add do to it too... sudo :-)
<wizard> notech: im having a kubuntu box out in my garage whop my butt right now. It's sure rippin me up with grub lol
<wizard> trying to avoid formatting the filesystem, even though I know once I get it working i am going to hit some driver issues from no other.
<wizard> brb, gonna run out into the freezing cold garage and try to reinstall grub AGAIN!
<linopil> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<linopil> was there an atorrent as well ? like amule?
<wizard> bah i give up
<wizard> linopil: a lot of clients exist the bot only really knows a few
<linopil> wizard  ?give up ? wizards  give up ? ;-)
<wizard> when its 20 degrees out in the garage yes i give up lol
<linopil> 20 degrees  F you mean
<wizard> yeah
<notech> a bit cold to run a box in
<wizard> and I'm already sick, so its even worse for me
<linopil> drink some tea go to sleep
<wizard> notech: boxan likesa da colda
<Framon> wizzard : sudo mount -t vfat /mnt/mp3 /dev/sdc0 noauto,user,exec,sync 0 0   did not work
<notech> it can collect moisture that way as parts get warm
<wizard> Framon: can you give me the error it gave you?
<wizard> notech: there is a dehumidifier in the room
<linopil> ktorrent installed already
<notech> risky, that won't do much inside the box
<wizard> its *typically* not below the 40's ehre.
<Framon> a long long text ... in fred with the info of the command
<wizard> and 40's are fine for a boxan.
<wizard> notech: not that it'll help much, but i do have the box open
<adept_x> !kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx is a replacement menu for KDE with enhanced features
<wizard> guys, i'll brb
<wizard> booting to kubuntu
<Sean00> anyone with experience with the nvidia driver install?
<word> Sean00: what can I do for ya
<Sean00> I installed the nvdia driver with the installer
<Sean00> and I can startx into the gui
<Sean00> but if I reboot x wont start and I get a API mismatch erro
<T3hWiz0rd> okay, back
<noiesmo> Sean00, did you install nvidia driver from nvidia or thru repos
<Sean00> kernel version 1.0-7??? X version 1.0-9629
<Sean00> from nvidia
<noiesmo> you need to disable the restricted module one
<noiesmo> from loading at boot time
<Sean00> noiesmo: how?
<noiesmo> in this file  /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<noiesmo> add this to end DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<T3hWiz0rd> brb
<noiesmo> Sean00, should do it for you
<Sean00> thanks noiesmo
<noiesmo> Sean00, :)
<T3hWiz0rd> anyone know why kbfx won't actually apply to kubuntu for me?
<Framon> wizard: even when I try to mount it via the interface it told me dev/sdc0 does not exits and mounting error code 32
<linopil> amarok needs a plugin for aac
<Framon> wizard: now it's telling me "mount: block devide dev/scd0 is write protected. mounting read only \n mound /dev/scd0 can't read superblock"
<linopil> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<devinus> what are some of the KDE meta packages for Kubuntu?
<Jucato> kdebase, kde-core, kde
<devinus> kdewebdev, kde-extras, what-else?
<RoC_MM_0w> If I was to choose Automatix or EasyUbuntu, is there a clear winner?  I'd prefer Automatix but I heard some bad stuff about it on one of these channels.
<RoC_MM_0w> kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> kubuntu-desktop is not a KDE metapackage
<Jucato> kdebase, kde-core, kde, kdepim
<Hirvinen> RoC_MM_0w: A clear winner is reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<RoC_MM_0w> What?  I thought kubuntu-desktop grabbed all the kubuntu KDE stuff
<Hirvinen> kubuntu-desktop is way much more than just KDE.
<RoC_MM_0w> oh
<Jucato> RoC_MM_0w: KDE doesn't have OO.o, for example
<RoC_MM_0w> True.
<voicu> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<voicu> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<SillyZ> morning... quick q on smp kernels..... are they for 64bit processors or 32bit?
<m3m0r3xXx> How to install drivers for nvidia geforce 7300LE and monitor Samsung720n ?
<SillyZ> running a core duo here, and generic seems fine, but try an smp kernel and is unable to mount fs on 00:00
<m3m0r3xXx> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<m3m0r3xXx> !samsung
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samsung - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hirvinen> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m3m0r3xXx> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m3m0r3xXx> damn
<m3m0r3xXx> I need drivers for my monitor :)
<RoC_MM_0w> !freeze
<ubotu> freeze: ZeroC Freeze related utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.0-2 (edgy), package size 605 kB, installed size 1620 kB
<RoC_MM_0w> !antifreeze
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about antifreeze - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RoC_MM_0w> hehe
<SillyZ> antifreeze defination;  Hide her night gown
<voicu> ok, i'm really stupid. i just deleted a file (not to trash). can i get it back with some kind of recovery program?
<voicu> !recovery
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<voicu> !file recovery
<ubotu> file: Determines file type using "magic" numbers. In component main, is standard. Version 4.17-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Jucato> if you deleted it from the command line or Shift+Del, it's lost
<jasin> hi
<Nuked> ho
<Nuked> hi
<jasin> lol
* Nuked hates this keyboard
<nagyv> how can I find a program on launchpad? there is a weird translation to Hungarian (I don't get what it wants) on the convenience tab of the kdm login manager, how can I find this on launchpad? which program is this? (kdm, system settings, just a module?)
<jasin> The kernel seems outdated in kubuntu.
<voicu> jucato, i thought so too. but for example in windows there are programs to recover lost files
<voicu> and they work too
<Nuked> jasin rsa or elgamal?
<jasin> huh?
<voicu> surely linux doesn't overwrite the contents of the file. just deletes the index
<Nuked> pgp keys
<RoC_MM_0w> surely
<Jucato> voicu: different filesystem, different recovery features. afaik, ext3 doesn't have it from the command line... that's just afaik
<jasin> yes, rsa encryption
<jasin> what about it?
<_kuja_> nagyv, you can search through the ubuntu packages in konqueror, with upackage or usource, but you may have to enable it in the Web Shortcuts configuration first
<Nuked> jasin is it better than elgamal?
<jasin> rsa is better
<Nuked> jasin are you sure?
<jasin> I dont use either myself.
<Nuked> thanks
<Nuked> any other recommendations?
<z0d_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jasin> Full decryption of an RSA ciphertext is thought to be infeasible
<Nuked> As of 2005, the largest number factored by general-purpose methods was 663 bits long
<Nuked> few see any way that 4096-bit keys could be broken
<Nuked> but I was looking into them both
<jasin> yes, with a verrrrrrrrrrrry large linux balewolf cluster and 5 years of time
<jasin> lol
<Nuked> what about Timing attacks
<jasin> The nist usses Aes
<Nuked> rindjael or something like that
<jasin> Timing attacks are easier to mount if the adversary knows the internals of the hardware implementation, and even more so, the crypto system in use.
<Nuked> jasin thanks for the info
<Nuked> cheers
<RoC_MM_0w> There was also a weakness in the way GPG/PGP generated El Gamel keys.  It was a potentially bad vulnerability ( i think it had to do with imitation, not breaking encrypted files), none of my keys that I've made were vulnerable, but it was a black mark for El Gamel.
<RoC_MM_0w> Not to say RSA hasn't had any black marks
<RoC_MM_0w> dang I like conversation more than xchat
<seven11> why is ktorrent so slow i forwarded the ports and still on xp (bitcomet) i get a download speed of 40kB/s and in kubuntu with any program not more than 1kB/s   ????
<RoC_MM_0w> seven11: good question.  Try another BT client to see if it's just ktorrent or if it's something else.  Azureus?
<seven11> i have tryed them all azereus bittornado ... it's all the same
<RoC_MM_0w> Sweet
<RoC_MM_0w> Try enabling the encryption option in Azureus
<RoC_MM_0w> your isp may be interfering with your traffic
<esben> Hmm.. according to the guides on the net, the Java firefox plugin is in a package called sun-java5-plugin ... but there is no such package. (And yes, I have universe enabled).  Did it change name?
<seven11> ok i will give it a try
<noiesmo> sun-java5-plugin is multiverse
<esben> noiesmo: Could you check if it still is? I have multiverse enabled as well, but I apt-cache doesn't find it
<seven11> RoC_MM_0w: in bitcomet i have DHT: 104 nods the same torrent in ktorrent has 0 nods , 0 tasks
<esben> apt-get update reports : Hit http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Packages <---- so it seems I really have that repo. enabled
<Jucato> esben: did you do "sudo-apt get update" after enabling the *correct* multiverse?
<noiesmo> esben, i'm on edgy but on dapper thinks the same apt-cache show sun-java5-plugin Package: sun-java5-plugin Priority: optional Section: multiverse/web
<Jucato> esben: use pastebin to show your /etc/apt/sources.list
<RoC_MM_0w> seven11: I'm not sure if that's important,but try what I said.
<lupul> !netlimiter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netlimiter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RoC_MM_0w> lupul: try trickle
<seven11> ktorrent has encrypten as well so i turned this on
<lupul> thanks i already did
<RoC_MM_0w> k
<lupul> it doesn't work
<RoC_MM_0w> what command did you use lupul?
<lupul> trickle -u 30
<lupul> bun nothing happened
<RoC_MM_0w> like
<RoC_MM_0w> trickle -u 30 ktorrent?
<SillyZ> q: I know theres a 'hack' for the 915display of 1440x900 but thats for an intel card, how can I get the same resolution using an ATI X1400 ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: ping
<esben> Jucato: one sec, pastebin is slow today
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: pong
<Admiral_Chicago> how is it goingL
<lupul> i have to write the application too?
<RoC_MM_0w> whatever application you want to launch throttled lupul
<lupul> thanks
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: tiring, hectic, weekend...
<lupul> i/m new on linux and i don't know many things
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<esben> Jucato: hmm... pastebin seems to be a bit under the weather. This is my multiverse line: deb http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe multiverse
<RoC_MM_0w> that won't work?
<Jucato> looks fine to me esben
<esben> Hmmm...  the thought that I am on 64 bit AMD suddenly strikes me... I wonder...
<esben> Jucato: Shhot :o) Thanks
<RoC_MM_0w> I use two lines...one for universe, another for multiverse...it works for me with it this way. esben
<seven11> jesus 4 day for 125 mb 10 seeders 15 leechers nooooo
<esben> RoC_MM_0w: Worth a try I suppose, but I can see the multiverse packages getting fetched from multiverse, so I won't hold my breath :/
<RoC_MM_0w> Interesting esben
<Jucato> esben: are you sure you're getting the package name right? sun-java5-plugin
<Jucato> esben: if it still doesn't work, try changing "dk." to some other server/mirror
<esben> Jucato: Nothing. What mirror do you use? (since I know that one must work!) :)
<Jucato> esben: try using uk.
<milaks> Hi. I've followed this article http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208396&highlight=openoffice (Display Microsoft fonts like on Windows), but still cannot make fonts in Open Office right. I've unchecked "antialiasing" under "View" submenu in OO, but fonts are then even more uglier. Does anyone now how to fix this?
<Jucato> or try removing it
<lupul> i managed it
<lupul> thanks to all of youy
<lupul> *youy
<lupul> **you
<nagyv> how can I instruct my edgy that it is sitting on a laptop? there are no laptop settings under the system settings, and it seems (from the hardware database), that my computer was not recognized as a laptop
<Admiral_Chicago> milaks: forums say OO.o ignores your setting
<milaks> Pitty
<Admiral_Chicago> try this "Before I had my font config files in /etc/fonts which worked for the rest of the system but not firefox or yelp. I copied them to ~/.fonts and that fixed those 2 programs as well."
<milaks> Is Koffice comparable to OpenOffice, for standard home use_
<milaks> ?
<_kuja_> milaks: I find it to be, some of the more advanced things are a little buggy though
<Admiral_Chicago> whan do you mean home use?
<Admiral_Chicago> milaks: To solve the issue in OpenOffice, just go to Tools > Options and untick the Antialias check box. Or even better, set it to antialias small fonts, like 12px or less.
<milaks> Admiral_Chicago: simple nothing to much demanding without the for very advanced features.
<Admiral_Chicago> milaks: it works great for me
<milaks> Admiral_Chicago: Yes, I've read that to, and done that. But fonts are still either too ugly (without aa) or antialiased.
<Admiral_Chicago> all i do is write papers in it
<milaks> Ok, thanks
<milaks> One more question
<Admiral_Chicago> you've been through all the work arounds?
<milaks> yes
<esben> Hmmm.. found the package from a 32bit machine. Is java-sun-plugin5 32-bit only, I wonder?
<milaks> in which package can I find 'listen' netowrk program?
<_kuja_> Yes it is
<_kuja_> install ia32-sun-java5-bin
<Admiral_Chicago> ah then i'm not sure
<RoC_MM_0w> milaks: like a packet sniffer?
<Admiral_Chicago> milaks: what do you meant listen?
<_kuja_> Of course, ia32-sun-java5-bin will probably only work in a 32-bit browser
<milaks> Well I cannot find utitlity 'listen' on my machine
<fdoving> milaks: what does that utility do?
<milaks> Oh crap
<milaks> Maybe I'm wrong about its name
<milaks> it's network utitlity
<esben> _kuja_: Ah ok thanks :) Well, if software is too sucky to do 64bit, I don't think  I will bother, but my wife has her Java now, so that is great . THANKS EVERYONE :D
<fdoving> milaks: the only 'listen' utility i know of, is a gnome music player/manager.
<milaks> that shows what each program is sending/receiving
<crazy_bus> Can anyone help me?  I was trying to load a tetris like program from my KDE menu, but when I clicked on it my computer immediatly reset.  Now that I've booted up again, some of my icons are missing.  For instance the Firefox logo is now X, and there is nothing where the GAIM icon should be
<milaks> and its TCP state
<fdoving> milaks: you can try 'jnettop'
<fdoving> !info jnettop
<ubotu> jnettop: View hosts/ports taking up the most network traffic. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.0-2 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 136 kB
<milaks> Oh, what a emaressment :))
<RoC_MM_0w> crazy_bus: go into adept and fetch updates and then do an upgrade and upgrade to the latest packages.
<milaks> Thanks guys :)
<milaks> And yet antoher question :) Is there any graphical frontend to `netstat` ?
<RoC_MM_0w> probably
<RoC_MM_0w> why would you care/
<milaks> I mean KDE
<Admiral_Chicago> crazy_bus: do you have a crash report in /var/crash
<crazy_bus> I'm doing the upgrade now, and I'll now check for the crash report
<RoC_MM_0w> crazy_bus: I had the exact same problem today, although not on a machine with *buntu...with one with a possibly bad HD....I did an upgrade and all was well
<RoC_MM_0w> I also experienced that problem using kubuntu while I was using some applications and left them open as I did an upgrade.
<RoC_MM_0w> **the upgrade didn't help the bad HD one
<crazy_bus> Did you need to reboot to have the update help?
<RoC_MM_0w> no
<Admiral_Chicago> crazy_bus: restart X
<RoC_MM_0w> I just closed any programs that were acting strangly..logging out would have accomplished the samr thing.
<Admiral_Chicago> alt + ctrl + backspage or log out and in
<RoC_MM_0w> It is rarely necessary to actually reboot.
<RoC_MM_0w> Assuming you aren't running Windows.
<RoC_MM_0w> In which case it's always necessary to reboot.
<Admiral_Chicago> RoC_MM_0w: it case you're screwed either way
<Admiral_Chicago> in that case*
<crazy_bus> When I logged out to try and restart X my computer froze.
<Admiral_Chicago> froze as in didn't get past KDM?
<dirollordi> Can someone help me with the Encyclopedie Hachette 2006 ?
<crazy_bus> They was a 1 millimeter white bar on the top of the screen, the rest of the screen was black.  The mouse was movable but nothing further happened
<dirollordi> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dirollordi> !update
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<dirollordi> !ehm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ehm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crazy_bus> I wen't into adept and upgraded everything.  But some of my icons are still gone.
<PetePete> anyone here had any luck getting bluetooth to work?
<PetePete> when ever my dongle is plugged in, the bluetooth config program wont open (freezes) from system settings :S
<Admiral_Chicago> crazy_bus: try this: log in a "fail safe terminal" in kdm and type  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl
<PetePete> if i unplug it, the window unfreezes
<uyusuk> kopete webcam help
<crazy_bus> if I type that in will I have to answer lots of question?
<vavoom> Hi. for vnc tunneling, which is better: SSH or SSL ?
<fdoving> ssh is good.
<fdoving> you can use the -via switch with xtightvncviewer..
<vavoom> fdoving: thank you. Do you have any thoughts on SSL?
<fdoving> vavoom: not really.. i'd use ssh.
<vavoom> Everyone says SSH is the method, but I'm curious about the difference in an SSL connection for VNC?
<vavoom> fdoving: OK... why is SSH the 'only' way?
<fdoving> vavoom: it's probably not, I have never tried ssl, google for 'vnc over ssl'
<vavoom> fdoving: thanks for the help... good bye.
<nagyv> how can I check if a device node is present? if [ -f /dev/node ]  is always false, -s is always true
<fdoving> nagyv: -b maybe (man test'
<fdoving> )
<eilker> how can i solve this ? The following packages have unmet dependencies: libtool: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or  libc-dev //E: Broken packages
<fdoving> eilker: what does 'sudo aptitude install libc6-dev' say?
<esben>  vavoom: SSH is essentially SSL... so securityvise, the difference is moot
<resi> hello everyone
<resi> need some help with printing
<esben> eilker: What are you trying to do?
<Admiral_Chicago> crazy_bus: hopefully
<Admiral_Chicago> i think you have a borked X configuration
<eilker> fdoving: see it gave a long text , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35163/
<eilker> esben: my system is down...yesterday i lost 55 packages, i removed openLDAP by mistake, i was trying for vmware
<marco> ciao gente
<marco> ce qualkuno??
<resi> anyone?
<abattoir> !it | marco
<ubotu> marco: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<marco> ok sorry
<eilker> fdoving: should i accept the downgrade ??
<fdoving> eilker: is this dapper?
<jjjj> hi all
<jjjj> on boot my kubuntu says BUG soft lockup detected con CPU
<jjjj> what does it mean?
<Admiral_Chicago> !softlock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about softlock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on a sec
<eilker> fdoving: yes sir
<fdoving> eilker: why do you have libc6-dev from edgy then? :)
<fdoving> eilker: yes, accept the downgrade.
<Admiral_Chicago> can't find it, sorry jjjj
<eilker> fdoving: i have no idea:) ok
<gradin> ...
<gradin> i need help isolating what is causing my kubuntu box to hardlock periodically...
<gradin> what would be a good log file to look at?
<eilker> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory   //any solution for this ?
<eilker> i think etc/enviroment is not correct, i dont know how to fix it
<fdoving> eilker: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/environment ?
<eilker> fdoving: sir, here it is, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35164/
<gradin> ... sir?
<eilker> gradin: i like to say sir...
<eilker> gradin: to my friends too
<fdoving> eilker: you can delete line number 02. as 09. does the same.
<fdoving> eilker: also, it looks like you have 'localeconf' installed. you can run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow localeconf' to configure your locale settings.
<gradin> i need help isolating what is causing my kubuntu box to hardlock periodically...
<gradin> what would be a good log file to look at?
<fdoving> gradin: you can look at /var/log/syslog and /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/messages for starters.
<gradin> tnx
<gradin> fdoving: whats the keystroke to jump to the end of a file in vim
<fdoving> gradin: shift+g
<jam1138> Hola Mundo xD
<eilker> fdoving: there is a screen and i should tick of these // LC_collate, lc_ctype,lc_messages, lc_monetary, lc_numeric,  lc_time
<eilker> fdoving: should i put a tick 6 of those ?
<fdoving> eilker: only if you want to override the default system locale,set by LANG=
<gradin> fdoving: tnx
<gradin> um....
<gradin> Dec  3 03:19:29 ubuntu kdm_greet[4857] : Internal error: memory corruption detected
<gradin> is that a bad thing? ;P
<fdoving> gradin: sounds like a bad thing..
<gradin> fdoving: how can i fix that...
<eilker> fdoving: it is under title  Environment settings that should override the default locale:
<eilker> gradin: i have same thing, kate crashs
<eilker> fdoving: so ? do i need to tick them ? or do u suggest me let them free ?_
<Alarm> hello
<Alarm>  i see there are 2 different isos. a cd iso and a dvd iso. of course with different image size. does the dvd iso include more or how is it ? cause i dont see like 3-4cd isos but just one
<fdoving> eilker: if you want everything to be the language you initialy selected as default, don't tick them.
<eilker> fdoving: ok thanx let me reboot, to see fixed or not
<DarkED> what is the name of KDE's irc client?
<Alarm> ok :)
<olegfink> !konversation
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 5027 kB, installed size 12988 kB
<DarkED> thanks!!
<DarkED> been trying to remember for the past half hour, I hate xchat...
<eilker> fdoving: solved, thank you very much
<DarkED> so, any big KDE improvements in edgy? (I'm coming from 6.06 beta)
<Fragrag> Is there a search option? I seem to have lost a file :S
<eilker> fragrag: locate ?
<Alarm> for kubuntu i see there are 2 different isos. a cd iso and a dvd iso. of course with different image size. does the dvd iso include more or how is it ? cause i dont see like 3-4cd isos but just one . why is that huge size difference
<olegfink> Alarm: there is more packages on dvd than on cd
<Fragrag> Nevermind, ^F does it too
<Alarm> okie. thanks
<eilker> The httpd deamon has difficulties to write to /var/run/vmware/ and could not create the httpd directory. in every reboot deletes the folder /var/run/vmware/httpd  , what must i do ?
<olegfink> eilker: are that directory's permissions right?
<eilker> olegfink: yes it is
<eilker> olegfink: sorry , no it is root's
<olegfink> eilker: maybe you should cahnge it that 'nobody' has write access
<olegfink> e.g. chmod o+w /var/run/vmware
<tobias> :)
<crazy_bus> I did the xserver reconfigure but it completly killed my X
<hyper_ch> crazy_bus: then try again :)
<hyper_ch> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<crazy_bus> Why?
<crazy_bus> Everytime I've tried that, X, just loads up to a black screen.  And then I have to restore my xorg.conf backup
<martinju> hey everyone
<martinju> im just about to remove kubuntu and reinstall windows... anyone feel like talking me out of it? :D
<voicu> well not really, but why would you do that?
<martinju> well... ive had so much trouble even to get kubuntu to work, it feels like its not worth it
<martinju> and now there are more things i need to solve before being able to use the computer for what i do most
<crazy_bus> what are those things?
<martinju> id like to play mp3s and divx/xvids
<cathal> anyone know how to activate TC out on a laptop, the function key doesnt work. Do i have to activate an option somewhere?
<martinju> and then id like to get Firefox working
<cathal> *TV
<voicu> hmm, i also thought of that a lot. i came to the conclusion that once you know how to make it work it's not such a trouble anymore. plus, a linux installation should last longer than a windows one
<martinju> and then also get the interface working like i want it to, although thats more because of laziness
<airfoil> hi all! i had conection problem with my adept manager repositories.
<airfoil> hi! i can't connect to repostories
<voicu> martinju, about the mp3s, you only have to install a package
<martinju> well, i think im a bit used to windows, but i dont want to "make it work"... i want it to work :D
<voicu> airfoil, is your /etc/apt/sources.list file setup correctly
<martinju> which package is that?
<voicu> martinju, true but in windows you still have to install a lot of stuff to make some things work
<voicu> codecs too
<dr0fnax> I've got WoW working under wine, and now I'm feeling like uninstalling windows :P
<voicu> martinju, search on packages.ubuntu.com for libxine-extracodecs
<martinju> well, in windows i install ffdshow and its done... true i need to install stuff, but its very simple
<airfoil> voicu: yes it correct.
<airfoil> i already enable the server list
<voicu> you have to select the file for your specific version of ubuntu
<airfoil> voice: this morning i can do it once. after that i can't even fetch update.
<voicu> airfoil, so what actually is not working? do you get an error?
<airfoil> voicu: It is hanging when i try to fetch update
<martinju> cant i use adept manager to get packages?
<airfoil> voicu: it waiting for header (0%)
<voicu> martinju, for anything opensource yes, for stuff that is controversial like codecs you have to download by hand (and assume some of the responsability)
<martinju> aha... got no problem with responsibility :D
<voicu> i guess so, after all you were a windows user, right? :)
<voicu> airfoil: try using apt-get to update
<martinju> isnt there a way to get it to work with adept? i mean, the stuff is on the packages website, cant i set it up to get the "responsibility" stuff as well?
<voicu> see if that works
<martinju> hehe yeah... LOTS of responsibility there... hrrrrm
<voicu> martinju, i tried to make it include propritary software in apt but it didn't seem to work on libxine-extracodecs... maybe i did it wrong
<voicu> anyway, it's one file
<martinju> ok
<martinju> gonna see if i can make it work without asking more questions :D
<abattoir> you can get libxine-extracodecs through adept if you have the multiverse repository enabled
<abattoir> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<abattoir> while you're at it, enable universe too
<abattoir> martinju: ^^^^
<airfoil> voicu: okay i am trying
<martinju> ok... so i need to read up on repositories (should make things simpler to upgrade in the future)?
<voicu> abattoir, i have the multiverse and libxine-extracodecs doesn't install through apt
<abattoir> voicu: could you see it in the packages list?
<abattoir> apt or adept?
<voicu> no
<abattoir> doesn't really make a difference though
<abattoir> voicu: make sure you have universe multiverse etc. enabled for 'dapper' or 'edgy'...
<voicu> of course
<abattoir> voicu: instead of 'dapper-backports' or 'edgy-backports' in the distro section
<martinju> deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe  should do it?
<martinju> or shouldit be edgy universe?
<abattoir> martinju: which version of kubuntu?
<voicu> martinju, it should be the one that you have installed
<martinju> ok, edgy then
<abattoir> martinju: dapper or edgy? 6.06 or 6.10?
<martinju> kinda explains why it doesnt work yet :D
<voicu> abattoir, i'm sure sources.list is ok, still the package isn't there
<abattoir> martinju: yeah, make it 'deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse'
<voicu> could the it be the mirror's fault?
<abattoir> voicu: could you pastebin your sources.list?
<angasule> how do I turn off the "do you want to install flash?" dialog in konqueror? it keeps popping up
<abattoir> voicu: i presume you ran 'sudo apt-get update' after modifying sources.list
<voicu> well, i modified sources.list the first time i installed the system and enabled everything that was in there
<voicu> since then i've updating quite often
<voicu> *i've been
<martinju> ok, got universe, multiverse added
<abattoir> martinju: ok, you clicked on fetch updates?
<martinju> havent tried
<voicu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<martinju> i edited this in the sources.list
<abattoir> martinju: ok, then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<abattoir> martinju: make sure adept is closed before you run that
<voicu> abattoir: if you really want it, here is the file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35170/
<eilker> is there an apt-get log to see what i did until now  ?
<martinju> ah nice... lots of new stuff
<fdoving> eilker: /var/log/dpkg.log
<abattoir> voicu: just as i told you :)
<eilker> fdoving:ty
<abattoir> voicu: look at lines 28 and 29
<abattoir> voicu: it's edgy-backports, not edgy
<abattoir> voicu: you can add multiverse to either lines 18 and 19
<abattoir> voicu: or 03 and 04
<abattoir> martinju: yeah, look for libxine-extracodecs
<abattoir> martinju: and install that
<voicu> aha, so there are more multiverse and universe repositories?
<martinju> hmm... i think ive failed to enable the repository where those codecs are
<martinju> checking sources
<voicu> damn, i feel stupid right. downloading libxine-extracodecs each time. and instructing a few friends to do the same... they'll be pissed :D
<martinju> can it be that the se.ubuntu.com sources does not contain the stuff i want?
<abattoir> martinju: look at my reply to voicu, a few lines ago :)
<voicu> can't even write right :P
<martinju> aha! :D
<abattoir> martinju: do it through adept, if you're new, you should be more comfortable w/ it
<abattoir> voicu: it's a very common mistake :)
<martinju> cant find it in adept manager
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> is there an option to show a user list on KDM?
<Flosoft> when logging in ... like on SuSE?
<Flosoft> (EDGY)
<eilker> fdoving:when i install a package via adept or console, it is hold in /var/cache/apt/archives , is it hold in /var/cache/apt/archives temporarly or permanently ?
<abattoir> Flosoft: i think that depends on your KDM theme
<Flosoft> hmm
<Flosoft> ok ... i'll look for one
<fdoving> eilker: until you clean it up.. 'apt-get clean'
<martinju> should this be an adequate list for repositories?=
<martinju> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<johann_> who speak frech, im french??
<zorglu_> !fr
<fdoving> !fr | johann_
<ubotu> johann_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Flosoft> hmm ... I can't find any theme which displays the users on KDElook.org
<fdoving> Flosoft: i'm not aware of any fancy theme that supports userlists. You can disable the theming, and enable the userlist.
<eilker> can i use the liveCD as a repo ?
<fdoving> no.
<fdoving> you can use the alternate cd.
<Flosoft> I checked in the control panel
<Flosoft> the checkbox: show list is checked
<eilker> fdoving: can i get the alternate cd via shipit ?
<fdoving> eilker: no.
<zorglu_> even by paying ?
<fdoving> Flosoft: yes, but you need to disable theming manually.. iirc.
<eilker> !alternate cd > eilker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternate cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> martinju: most people won't recommend that as it has 3rd party repostitories, stick to the wiki guide i pointed to you if you can
<Flosoft> isn't there a theme with a user list?
<VincentMX> w00t
<VincentMX> ati works!
<abattoir> martinju: enabling a 3rd party repo without really knowing if you need it or what it contains is a libability
<Jucato> Flosoft: try looking for one in KDE-Look.org
<Jucato> Flosoft: under the KDM Theme section
<Flosoft> I am
<Flosoft> but there is no Kubuntu one
<Flosoft> which is a pity :(
<martinju> ok
<zorglu_> Flosoft: naive question, in which context do you need it ?
<Flosoft> well ... I am installing Kubuntu for a friend
<Flosoft> it's mainly for his family
<angasule> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Flosoft> they want seperate accounts, but I upgraded them to kubuntu from suse
<zorglu_> Flosoft: ah ok to avoid them to type with first name
<Jucato> Flosoft: all KDM themes work across distributions
<zorglu_> Flosoft: ok thanks
<Flosoft> and one really nice thing for them is to simply click their name, and login
<Jucato> Flosoft: but to get your regular user list in a plain (no theme) KDM/Login, you just have to edit a file. or better yet, install "kdmtheme"
<Flosoft> but on the other side, I want to keep the name Kubuntu on the login page
<eilker> what is  alternate cd's difference from ubuntu-desktop ?
<Flosoft> kdmtheme?
<Jucato> !kdmtheme | Flosoft
<ubotu> kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (edgy), package size 100 kB, installed size 264 kB
<Jucato> Flosoft: kdmtheme gives you a GUI for managing KDM Themes. it also allows you to easily disable/enable the use of KDM Themes
<Flosoft> ok
<Jucato> Flosoft: unfortunately, due to a bug in Edgy, you can't find it in System Settings once installed. you have to access it through KControl (press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol")
<martinju> hmm... adept tells me ive got 647 packages that are upgradeable... would upgrading all of them mess anything up?
<Flosoft> ok
<Flosoft> I know kcontrol :)
<martinju> 100mbit dl is good for upgrading :D
<eilker> how can i see working daemons, programs etc ? (in gui ,not via ps aux)
<abattoir> martinju: are you sure you were on edgy rather than on dapper?
<abattoir> if you aren't, you might be in some trouble :P
<martinju> yes im on edgy :)
<VincentMX> does anybody know how i can make use of my 5.1 surround system in kubuntu?
<martinju> but i think im in trouble anyway :D
<Flosoft> is there maybe anyone who might make a kubuntu edgy kdm theme with a user list?
<eilker> it is ctrl alt del  in xp, what for linux ?
<martinju> its asking me questions like what encoding i want for consoles...
<Jucato> Flosoft: have you tried to search inKDE-Look
<Flosoft> yeah
<Jucato> and?
<Flosoft> I haven't found a Kubuntu theme with user lsit
<Flosoft> *list
<Flosoft> I downloaded deep blue ... but there seems to be a problem with the list height
<Jucato> ah, you mean one that has Kubuntu artwork?
<Flosoft> yeah
<Jucato> ah
<eilker> why can i see working programs in Ksysguard
<eilker> why cant* i see working programs in Ksysguard ?
<Flosoft> like the default kdm theme but with a userlist :)
<JohnFlux> eilker: such as?
<Jucato> Flosoft: you could probaby just tweak it a bit to change the background
<eilker> JohnFlux: it is ctrl alt del  in xp, what for linux ?
<Flosoft> jucato ... how do you mean?
<JohnFlux> eilker: ctrl+esc
<eilker> JohnFlux: how can i see working daemons, programs etc ? (in gui ,not via ps aux)
<eilker> JohnFlux: thank you so much...
<JohnFlux> np
<martinju> hmm... this upgrade thingie was a big can'o'worms :D
<Jucato> nah don't mind e.. not thinking straight...
<eilker> !getty > eilker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ckd> why i cant install skype with apt-get ?
<eilker> any errors ?
<ckd> no
<ckd> didnt find
<Jucato> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<computer_> hello
<martinju> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ckd> thx
<martinju> i killed the internet!
<martinju> crap
<martinju> sigh... now i cant use Konqueror: Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<eilker> how much ram does kubuntu need at least ?
<martinju> !ram
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ram - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<martinju> just had to try :)
<cox377> eilker: to install it takes 256 but for general usage i've found 192 to be fine.. never tried any lower
<eilker> cox377: i have 512 and installed vmware ...
<cox377> eilker: ummm that should be fine then
<cox377> eilker: i'm not to sure on vmware
<cox377> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<eilker> cox377: it is a great tool
<easytiger> is the kubuntu distro itself given under the GPL?
<zorglu_> easytiger: nope. there are no special license
<NiklasofVienna__> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<computer_> hi everyone
<NiklasofVienna__> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NiklasofVienna__> !democracy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about democracy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> is this some new kind of spam ? :)
<towync> probably lol
<towync> but helpful spam =)
<towync> is anyone running beryl already?
<zorglu_> some people are:)
<eilker> towync: yes
<towync> can anyone help with this: I'm getting black screen after typing beryl-manager, not sure what to do now =)
<towync> not entirely black screen, I still see whatever window I had open, and also the kmenu panel bars
<towync> but I can't click to switch between windows, or much else =(
<zorglu_> have you tried #ubuntu-xgl ?
<towync> that channel?
<martinju> hmm,.. i get launcher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.  when trying to use konqueror... anyone know what i can do to fix that?
<towync> I'm in that channel #ubuntu-xgl already tho, not many people there
<towync> I asked =) hehe
<towync> how are u getting the konqueror error
<martinju> when i type a url and hit enter
<zorglu_> towync: then i dont know :)
<towync> o, i never had that
<zorglu_> for konq error, try rebooting
<towync> okies ty anyway tho =)
<martinju> ok
<towync> 6am here
<humbolt> would feisty kernel run in edgy? I mean, are there any critical differences in the kernel API between edgy and feisty kernel? something like hotplug being replaced by udev?
<towync> sorry I'm too much of a newbie to know =(
<zorglu_> why amarok freeze when i launch gprof ? :)
<towync> but stick around, I'll be around lol to keep ya comanied
<eilker> zorglu_ , i hate amarok
<zorglu_> i hate gprof :)
<eilker> :))
<towync> zorglu hates them both now =)
<zorglu_> hehe :)
<towync> I'll join the crowd, I hate them too lol, even tho i never tried them yet
<eilker> townync: btw, there are beryl forums, u can search from there too
<zorglu_> well i could add 512mbyte of ram on the box and have it solved :)
<towync> =)
<turitoro> hola
<dieguix> hola
<turitoro> que es esto?
<dieguix> no lo s.
<turitoro> everyone here is on Linux
<dieguix> creo que no
<turitoro> no lo sabe?bueno
<turitoro> y que se hace aqui? es solo para charlar?
<XVampireX> EVERYONE HERE IS ON LINUX!
<XVampireX> yes
<dieguix> si
<dieguix> thanks
<turitoro> I'm on ubuntu
<turitoro> but I can't use it very well
<dieguix> cuanta gente puede haber aqui?
<turitoro> I'm new in Linux
<turitoro> And I've problems with codecs
<XVampireX> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<turitoro> the only one I can play is mp3
<turitoro> with xmms
<XVampireX> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<hastesaver> zorglu_, there is some warning I get when I start amarok from the terminal about "don't run gdb, valgrind etc. on this. Use amarokapp" instead. Might that help?
<zorglu_> hastesaver: thanks :)
<zorglu_> hastesaver: in fact i was complaining because i am bored, i know the problem (aka gprof use too much memory)
<hastesaver> zorglu_, ok :-)
<zorglu_> hastesaver: but thansk for your will to help :)
<hastesaver> zorglu_, is that something wrong with gprof or an inherent "feature" of profilers?
<zorglu_> hastesaver: well the issue is in gdb and gprof, aka they use a LOT of memory, like 330mbyte of rss when i launch them
<zorglu_> hastesaver: this is a lot for a 512mbyte box:)
<zorglu_> gdb issue is that it load all the symbol in memory before even prompting the user
<zorglu_> and with large code, all the symbol is like 330mbyte :)
<zorglu_> btw is there a gui tool to view the gprof output
<hastesaver> zorglu_, kprof
<zorglu_> will you be my life saver ? :)
<zorglu_> kprof star tmy launching gprof
<zorglu_> i can tell :) my box freeze for like 5min when gprof sttart                :)
<turitoro> WOW
<turitoro> it works
<zorglu_> youhou!!! :)
<turitoro> installing VLC!
<turitoro> The clockwork orange, it runs
<CaBlGuY> there a command line util. I can use like ipconfig to disconnect my connection?
<turitoro> also a stupid like me can use the pinguin
<zorglu_> "ifdown eth0" <- this will disable eth0 network interface
<zorglu_> ok reboot time to free memory leak :)
<CaBlGuY> zorglu_:  and to reestablish connection?
<zorglu_> ifup eth0
<CaBlGuY> ok..  thanks
<towync> what's gprof
<angasule> towync: gnu profiler, it's for programmers
<martinju> is there an easy way to set up printer sharing on ubuntu? got a Macbook that needs access to the printer
<towync> angasule: thx
<XVampireX> martinju: samba?
<XVampireX> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<XVampireX> No just windows though, I think Macs too
<XVampireX> not^
<towync> is ubotu a bot?
<towync> sorry, just asking
<XVampireX> yes
<towync> cuz there seemed to be bots earlier
<towync> cool
<XVampireX> ubotu and ubugto are bots
<towync> cool =)
<ubotu> and: Auto Nice Daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.2-1.1 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 132 kB
<XVampireX> LOL
<towync> hehe
<towync> o i have a problem with beryl (led me here lol)
<XVampireX> #ubuntu-xgl
<towync> do people know how to fix black screen on beryl-manager
<towync> yeah i tried that room
<towync> less people there, seemed to be sleeping
<XVampireX> Those who know how to fix a black screen will be in there
<XVampireX> but let me try
<towync> cool thx
<towync> i'll be in that room too
<XVampireX> towync: You added anything to /etc/X11/xorg.conf or not?
<XVampireX> And are you using AIGLX or XGL?
<ubuntu_> i have a problem during boot process, i receive an error saying /etc/var... is read only file system and the boot stops after that
<XVampireX> ubuntu_: Fresh install?
<towync> i'm using aiglx
<towync> i think that came with kubuntu edgy
<towync> but i also think during the process of following install guides
<towync> i put on xgl too
<towync> lol
<towync> so i don't really know right now =) except when I run beryl-manager
<XVampireX> Did you uninstall XGL?
<XVampireX> And do you have nvidia?
<XVampireX> or ATI?
<towync> i get messages like: xgl absent, nvidia, present
<towync> i have nvidia
<towync> and then there seems to be something wrong with composites
<XVampireX> Ok, you're not running an XGL session, so it doesn't mtater
<towync> the final error is beryl: No composites
<XVampireX> matter^
<towync> cool
<XVampireX> You need composite extension in your xorg.conf file
<towync> but when I change xorg.conf, composite section to enable
<towync> that's when it became black screen + freeze, before that it just freezes
<Skrot> Hi. Im having some problems removing a package. Is there a way to force it?
<Skrot> "subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<XVampireX> Skrot: That doesn't say much
<towync> i'm too much of a newbie for that =) just keeping you comanied, someone else might know =)
<towync> that was to skrot
<towync> hehe
<XVampireX> towync: it doesn't give any output? Just freezes?
<towync> yeah
<martinju> sigh.... i just cant get printer sharing to work :/
<towync> the background is black
<XVampireX> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Skrot> XVampireX: Can I enable more verbose or something when removing with apt-get?
<towync> wow ubotu is really nice bot lol
<towync> i think apt-get -v works
<hastesaver_> Skrot, how much more verbose do you want? It already says everything it's doing, right?
<XVampireX> Skrot: You can but you don't neccessarily need are there any lines besides "subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<towync> but i'm not sure about more verbose
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks! :)
<Skrot> http://pastebin.ca/265656 this is all it says
<towync> o back to the beryl thing, background is black, mouse works, can't tab between windows i had opened, but i can see those windows and the k menu bar
<towync> also there's the emeral sign that i can't click on tray
<towync> and everything else is frozen
<XVampireX> For those of you who don't know, you can uninstall packages with dpkg, too.
<martinju> no printer sharing howto for edgy yet... crap
<XVampireX> apt-get is just a frontend to dpkg and sometimes it can mess up uninstallations
<XVampireX> and even installations
<hastesaver_> XVampireX, and conversely, too
<Skrot> XVampireX: sudo dpkg --remove gmediaserver says the same though :)
<towync> when is feisty o ut
<Skrot> and I need it removed
<hastesaver_> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<h3sp4wn> Or you can use only dpkg and aptitude (apt-get seems useless to me)
<h3sp4wn> (unless you need apt-get source)
<towync> ic
<towync> feisty should include beryl/compriz pre configuesd hehe
<XVampireX> Skrot: Yeah, I knew it wouldn't help, what happens here is that it fails to stop the script, thus it fails to remove it
<hastesaver_> towync, it will
<towync> nice =)
<Skrot> XVampireX: How do I go about to get it removed then?
<towync> now if i could get beryl to work now lol =)
<vinicri> it's a dumb question, but trying to execute a windows aplication with wine, the expression "Program Files" either "Program%20Files" didn't work. what is the correct?
<kaatil> hi all
<towync> *logging off* i might freeze out starting beryl hehe
<XVampireX> Skrot: Find the buggy script and try to manually stop it
<towync> thx everyone, see you guys around
<Skrot> XVampireX: I would think it should be /etc/init.d/gmediaserver which stops without any error output
<XVampireX> do
<XVampireX> sudo /etc/init.d/gmediaserver stop
<h3sp4wn> so look at which part is failing and force the script to exit 0
<Skrot> "Stopping gmediaserver:"
<Skrot> and thats it
<XVampireX> does it say ok?
<Skrot> no, it says nothing
<XVampireX> It's stuck?
<Skrot> I get returned to "magnus@frigg:~$" again
<XVampireX> Hmm
<XVampireX> try to purge it
<XVampireX> I had some packages like these, I forgot how to uninstall them, I guess :P
<XVampireX> But I'll figure it out
<Skrot> I've tried purging
<h3sp4wn> Skrot: look in /var/lib/dpkg/info/foo{pre,post}inst
<h3sp4wn> Skrot: Find out which part is failing and either comment out the line or change it to echo
<Skrot> h3sp4wn: The line "invoke-rc.d gmediaserver stop" in /var/lib/dpkg/info/gmediaserver.prerm fails
<h3sp4wn> Skrot: change it to echo invoke-rc.d gmediaserver stop
<Skrot> ah, it's gone =)
<zorglu_> hastesaver_: is kprof supposed to work ? i mean i got nothing out of it, aka it open the window and doesnt display more. even when i provide it the file from 'gprof -b myexe'
<Skrot> I just echoed "ok"
<zorglu_> hastesaver_: i noticed it was quite old
<h3sp4wn> Skrot: then try to remove it (should work)
<Skrot> it did :)
<h3sp4wn> The quality control on some of these scripts is not good
<hastesaver_> zorglu_, I don't know :-)
<zorglu_> hastesaver_: hehe ok :)
<zorglu_> hastesaver_: do you know who will know ?
<heinkel_111> anybody know if hewlett packard produces linux compatible scanners?
<heinkel_111> what is their reputation
<heinkel_111> ?
<Dr_willis> heinkel_111,  a lot depends on the scanner.
<h3sp4wn> depends on what model - most of the scsi ones work pretty well
<Dr_willis> I have a HP 1210v all-in-one printer-scanner that works ok.
<Dr_willis> for a $99 printer/scanner - its useable. :)
<Dr_willis> check out the SANE homepage.
<heinkel_111> i am looking at a HP ScanJet 4890 fotoskanner 4800*9600dpi, filmskanner
<h3sp4wn> heinkel_111: I have a nikon scsi filmscanner that definately works
<h3sp4wn> heinkel_111: (inherited it)
<heinkel_111> SANE hompage? what about insane ones? :P
<Dr_willis> I need to track down a 'negative' scanner some day...
<Dr_willis> !sane
<ubotu> sane: scanner graphical frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-1 (edgy), package size 103 kB, installed size 324 kB
<heinkel_111> Dr Willis: this one i am looking at is just that
<BluesKaj> anyone know of a repos for DEVEDE 26 ...I can't figure out how to make the "config" command work after extracting tar files , in order to install it.
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: That is what I have (that scans negatives)
<Dr_willis> Yea - my mom needs to scan a bunch of old negatives.. told her to take them to a photo place and let them do the work.. and put the scans on a dvd for her.
<Dr_willis> save ME a lot of time.
<heinkel_111> h3sp4wn and Dr_willis: I don't have a SCSI interface on  my comp so I guess that is out of the question
<h3sp4wn> heinkel_111: Cards just for the scanner are cheap
<CaBlGuY> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<h3sp4wn> heinkel_111: The expensive ones are the ones with the boot rom's
<heinkel_111>  yea, but I already have a lot of usb 2.0 ports for such tasks...
<CaBlGuY> k, new question...  what the hell are all these connections???   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35180/
<sadyk> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<CaBlGuY> anyone that has a clue and can tell me, please speak up..
<CaBlGuY> robotgeek:  u up and around?
<Dr_willis> heinkel_111,  Check the "SANE" web site for supported scanners and whats new/supported/Notsupported
<heinkel_111> Dr_willis: will do!
<Dr_willis> I need a scanner i can mount on the wall - that looks like a picture frame. :)
<Dr_willis> that would save me some desk space
<CaBlGuY> ok, anyone else...  can tell me what those connections are???  anyone...
<Dr_willis> /tmp/hald-local/dbus-rGHMFUoKxD
<Dr_willis> hald and dbus are the various hardware/detection/automounting/thinggies I think. :)
<CaBlGuY> Dr_willis:  U talkin ta me...
<Dr_willis> how did you even 'detect' those.
<CaBlGuY> ble..  I'll come back later..
<martinju> hmm... still cant get printer sharing to work... anyone feel like helping me?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. CrossMeta -  Add-on File Systems EXT2, XFS and Reiserfs for Windows 2000, 2003 and XP
<Dr_willis> thats worth bookmarking :)
<Dr_willis> http://www.crossmeta.com/crossmeta.html          wonder how well it works.
<martinju> mp3 and divx is working... at last... now for sharing printers :D
<Dr_willis> i went the eay way and bought a little network-thing for my printer :)  a Dlink Printserver.
<martinju> hehe... ive got a slug i could use, but thats just avoiding something that has a solution already :)
<zorglu_> !search sysprof
<ubotu> Found:
<martinju> must... beat... computer
<martinju> !sharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !info sysprof-module
<ubotu> Package sysprof-module does not exist in any distro I know
<zorglu_> evil distro :)
<zorglu_> !info sysprof-module-sources
<ubotu> Package sysprof-module-sources does not exist in any distro I know
<zorglu_> !info sysprof-module-source
<ubotu> sysprof-module-source: Source for the sysprof module. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-2 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 80 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 ia64)
<zorglu_> q. what is the name of the package to get the kernel header ?
<zorglu_> like to compile kernel module ?
<zorglu_> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<h3sp4wn> zorglu_: linux-headers-`uname -r`
<zorglu_> tahnks
<Where> Odd; after upgrading to edgy, text in openoffice.org (including text on the menus) looks oddly pixelated. I tried turning on anti-aliasing to no avail. Does anybody have any other ideas?
<julle> Does anyone know how to fix the problem of only getting 800x600 resolution?
<BluesKaj> julie . system settings
<julle> BluesKaj: well that doent work
<julle> i only get 800x600 in nvidia settings too
<julle> but when i rebooted my comp yesterday i got 1280x1024 and after that reboot it was back to 800x600 so strange
<BluesKaj>  monitor & display /admin mode/
<guiden> I want to learn programme stuff in opengl, anyone who could to recommend good websites?
<adz21c> guiden: http://nehe.gamedev.net/ and if ur serious then get the Red book
<guiden> Ok thanks
<adz21c> Hi, I am running Edgy amd64, I can't install KDevelop because some debs are missing (or at least the versions of the debs don't match up), am I missing a Repo or something?
<Where> adz21c: do you have the universe repo?
<adz21c> should do, hold on
<adz21c> yup
<julle> BluesKaj: I can only choose 800x600
<julle> In Admin MOde
<adz21c> Where: the debs i see her Kdeveop, Kdevelop-doc (both 3.3.5) and Kdevelop-data, Kdevelop-dev (3.3.4)
<BluesKaj> julie, have you configured your monitor and graphics card in the the system settings/monitor & display/admin mode ?
<adz21c> Where: no well i got that completely wrong but same idea, the versions don't match
<binks_> ok when i exit adept it keeps var/lib/dpkg/lock locked how can i fx or unlock this
<guiden> adz21c: Do you think I should learn to programme opengl instead of learning blender?
<h3sp4wn> binks_: /msg ubotu adept crash fix
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | binks_
<ubotu> binks_: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<binks_> mint cheers
<adz21c> guiden: since i don't know what blender is I can't say, gimmie a clue cos i might be just being slow lol, but after doing DirectX at Uni I looked at OpenGL, not done much with it but I just find it interesting and useful since its cross-plat
<Lynoure> guiden: What's your end goal in either?
<guiden> make a game
<guiden> science game
<h3sp4wn> guiden: Learn matrix algebra before you start
<Lynoure> guiden: blender is probably fun and useful for that, but I have heard bad things about the blender game engine
<guiden> Ok, I know alot of math and stuff so that should't be a problem
<johey> With Edgy, Firefox 2 won't always start when I click its icon or type firefox from a shell. No message. It just quits. Why?
<guiden> adz21c blender is a 3d modeling program
<Lynoure> I have no idea what a science game would be, anyway
<guiden> your a scientist that do cool experimetnts in a lab,
<guiden> warcraft angle
<guiden> :)
<AdrianHensler> johey - is it already running? "ps -ef | grep firefox"
<Lynoure> guiden: Choose experiments that cannot be done at a small budget, otherwise it's more fun in real life than in a game
<johey> AdrianHensler: Yes, I just found out that so is the case. After killing it, I can start a new one.
<guiden> hehe well, just for fun, maybe I'll do a adventure game out of it, final fantasy type
<johey> AdrianHensler: Why is it still running? It should quit when I quit it, shoudln't it?
<Lynoure> guiden: IMO Final Fantasy was hardly an adventure game but unfortunately it seem the classic adventure game genre is dead
<AdrianHensler> Not sure johey; perhaps it's just not quitting correctly?
<johey> AdrianHensler: Probably not :\
<Lynoure> guiden: good luck, anyway. And feel free to bounce some idea at #kubuntu-offtopic
<AdrianHensler> Does it happen a lot johey? Maybe it's a bad extension?
<guiden> hehe ok :)
<adz21c> Hi, I am running Edgy amd64, I can't install KDevelop because some debs are missing (or at least the versions of the debs don't match up), am I missing a Repo or something?
<johey> AdrianHensler: Quite a lot. It might be a bad extension. I have a few of those.
<johey> AdrianHensler: Thanks for the hints. I might try to disable some of them.
<buz_> i'm trying to build kernel 2.6.19
<buz_> the package gets build just fine but it won't boot
<DamnedFreak> Some time ago, I heard that (k)ubuntu stores the root pw in a plain text file
<DamnedFreak> is this true?
<Jucato> false. there is no root password in the first place
<DamnedFreak> but i can set it?
<h3sp4wn> DamnedFreak: by default there is no root password (if there is one set it would be in /etc/shadow which is not world readable)
<CVirus> DamnedFreak: it was a bug
<Jucato> ah that one. an old bug
<CVirus> DamnedFreak: it used to save the password that you choose during the installation
<Jucato> very very old bug.
<DamnedFreak> okay i see
<DamnedFreak> :)
<Jucato> iirc, late in Breezy or very early Dapper. it has been fixed
<DamnedFreak> but there is no problem to set one (using passwd or so)?
<h3sp4wn> DamnedFreak: Not if you only do administration via the cli
<Jucato> !sudo | DamnedFreak
<ubotu> DamnedFreak: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<h3sp4wn> DamnedFreak: Might mess up the pointless gui admin tools though
<DamnedFreak> hm okay
<binks_> can i get bash tp append some text into a file
<h3sp4wn> some are patched to work with sudo (breaking working with an enabled root account)
<h3sp4wn> binks_: echo whatever >> file
<h3sp4wn> binks_: or you can use cat or awk or whatever you need first
<binks_> no i need to write to a file
<h3sp4wn>  >> appends
<Jucato>  > creates/overwrites
<binks_> i need a script to add -noask to the end of tovid.config so i would write echo -noask >> ~/.tovid/tovid.config
<spranger> hello folks, i an ubuntu-newbee from germany and slowly getting mad about my problem: i need to set up an vpn.connection ton an ipcop-server (working really good with tauvpn) any ideas how to do it?
<adz21c> Hi, I am running Edgy amd64, I can't install KDevelop because some debs are missing (or at least the versions of the debs don't match up), am I missing a Repo or something?
<h3sp4wn> binks_: that would add -noask on a line by itself at the end of that file
<binks_> thats what  want cheers
<binks_> thanks tested and working cheers
<julle> !nvidiaa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidiaa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<julle> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> just an annoying thing with the Konverstion IRC client. Is there a setting to recall a line back to the input box like mirc and xchat?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: like pressing Up?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Jucato> works here
<BluesKaj> ok, i must have turned it off somehow ,but I can't find the right reset...been trying for ages :(
<binks_> can you quote someone using konversation
<kraut> moin
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I'm not sure if it even has a setting to turn it off. You might want to ask in #konversatio
<Jucato> err
<Jucato> #konversation
<spranger> Does anybody know something about vpn / Ipsec????
<h3sp4wn> spranger: What do you need to know ?
<h3sp4wn> spranger: Client or server ?
<spranger> I trying to set up a connection to my ipcop-gateway for days (!), nothing is working, under w2k (tau-vpn) everything is perfect. Any Idea for a working GUI?
<h3sp4wn> spranger: What is ipcop ?
<spranger> ipcop is a linux-based firewall and gateway (ipsec), working very fine, secures my business-network
<Gecko> Hey there. My games have become slower suddently, is there any smart way of checking what takes up my cpu and ram? Neither top nor ksysguard is very verbose
<h3sp4wn> spranger: Which ipsec implimentation does it use ?
<h3sp4wn> spranger: login to it (and see what is ps auxw) pluto = freeswan / openswan racoon = kame isakmpd = openbsd stack
<BluesKaj> Jucato, just for everyones info: Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Behavior -> General -> Input box expands with text
<spranger> Hm - i will try to find it out, havent touched it for al long time cause its perfect ...
<tobias> j
<Jucato> BluesKaj: ah so that's what "expands" meant there...
<h3sp4wn> spranger: perfect means different things to different people
<h3sp4wn> spranger: If its using linux 2.4 it cannot support the newer better ipsec implimentation
<h3sp4wn> s
<spranger> perfect means no trouble and doing what it should, running stable since several moths
<spranger> i think it uses 2.4
<h3sp4wn> Perfect to me means not using openswan which leaks memory like hell (at least prior to 2.4.6)
<lzap> hello, I upgraded to Edgy and the panel is so unstable! it crashes every hour. I get some Kicker message and sometimes it reload and sometimes not. what should I do to load it again? I have no panel now! :-(
<Dr_willis> lzap,  try making a new user. see if they have the same issue.
<lzap> do you have your panels stable?
<spranger> but the thing is that no gui seems to work  - kvpnc is somewhat buggy and seems to produce config-files that can not be read by newer implementations and so on ...
<h3sp4wn> spranger: So forget the gui
<Dr_willis> lzap,  clean install here.. no crashing issues.
<h3sp4wn> spranger: find out what the ipcop is set for and set it up using ipset
<h3sp4wn> spranger: Are you definately using openswan not openvpn ?
<lzap> Dr_willis: but I do not want to drop all my settings what should I do? :-(
<spranger> ipcop contains FreeS/Wan
<binks_> im trying to write a howto for tovid is there a way of copying a window(terminal) so i can show it in the forums in doze i can do alt - printscreen
<spranger> I tried openvpn, openswan, racoon, cisco ...
<h3sp4wn> spranger: freeswan is no longer maintained
<spranger> i read it. By the way - maybe the difficulties are the wlan ..., it seems to be a bit tricky to handle for edgy
<binks_> is there a way to do a screen dump in linux
<h3sp4wn> spranger: Are you using a wireless bridge or anything ?
<spranger> no, just a normal DSL-Router and an attached wlan-router (serving my home with Wlan-accessability), the ipsec-Server is quite far away
* outime busy
<heinkel_111> binks, if you use kubuntu you can printscreen and paste it
<heinkel_111> or use Ksnapshot
<binks_> ksnapshot just found it thanks anyhow
<binks_> cheers mate
<xsacha> hey anyone heard of this? Coherency?
<xsacha> "Shows Windows applications as if they were Mac ones. Try it and enjoy best of both worlds truly at the same time. No more switching between Windows to Mac OS."
<HymnToLife> lmao
<Dr_willis> lzap,  this is a 'test' to see IF its a setting issue.
<Dr_willis> lzap,  if the new user has same problems. that shows its not a 'messed up user setting' issue
<Dr_willis> xsacha,  sounds like another xp - OS-X theme thang to me.
<h3sp4wn> spranger: The router needs to have ipsec passthrough at a minimum
<xsacha> Dr_willis: theme? naah it has the windows apps appearing in macosx
<h3sp4wn> spranger: You might be better off asking in the ipcop channel if there is one (as they will know what timeouts and key lengths and stuff they use)
<Dr_willis> xsacha,  You are rather vague as to what OS the thing is even running on. :) heh
<h3sp4wn> spranger:
<h3sp4wn> spranger: Or install an alternative firmware onto the router and run the ipsec there (as I do)
<Dr_willis> xsacha,   amaze your xp users -->  http://osx.portraitofakite.com/
<spranger> it is working under windows (very fine!), i canm use the whole remote network. The only thing i want to realize is a PSK-based connection - as simple as possible. I just startet
<xsacha> Dr_willis: yuck, mac layout..
<spranger> kvpnc, and this is an excerpt of the logfile:
<spranger> Info: [freeswan]  ipsec_setup: insmod /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/net/ipv4/ah4.ko ipsec_setup: insmod /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/net/ipv4/esp4.ko ipsec_setup: insmod /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/net/ipv4/ipcomp.ko ipsec_setup: insmod /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/net/ipv4/tunnel4.ko ipsec_setup: insmod /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/net/ipv4/xfrm4_tunnel.ko ipsec_setup: insmod
<spranger> /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/net/xfrm/xfrm_user.ko ipsec_setup: insmod /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock.ko ipsec_setup: FATAL: Error inserting padlock (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock.ko): No such device ipsec_setup: auto=manual search: (/etc/ipsec.conf, line 20) illegal auto value "yes" ipsec_setup: unable to determine what conns to manual --up; none done
<Dr_willis> xsacha,  yea.. thats an very interesting done web site. :P
<xsacha> yeah, well done but bad layout :P
<Dr_willis> guys at work thought i had an APple Laptop after i installed that stuff. and i STILL dont see whats so 'great' about OS-X
<spranger> You are running ipsec on your router, transparent for the rest?
<h3sp4wn> spranger: One uses openswan the other isakmpd
<DamnedFreak> Ouh, that sucks. I just installed Kubuntu and so, played around an so on, restarted the OS and now the resolution sucks. I can't increase it more than 640x480 or so. before i had it on 1024x768
<DamnedFreak> Oo
<h3sp4wn> spranger: Some stuff goes thru ipsec normal traffic does not
<spranger> hm, is it an PC-based router or such a little box like the normal ones?
<h3sp4wn> asus wl500-gd - with openwrt - uclibc / openswan 2.4.6 (one side) the other side is netgear wgt634u openwrt kamikaze with isakmpd
<h3sp4wn> mipsel based home router
<spranger> sounds good - is it working good?
<h3sp4wn> fine limitation is 400k/s (by the hardware)_
<h3sp4wn> http://wiki.openwrt.org/TableOfHardware?action=show&redirect=toh
<h3sp4wn> If your router on there you can do likewise
<spranger> thats ok for business
<lzap> Dr_willis: thnx
<spranger> good idea, i think this would do for me - no fuzzing around anymore!
<spranger> Thanx for Help!
<Phantom12> hi guys
<oem> ive downloaded easy ubuntu but cant seam to get it to work i get this error:Unable to determine desktop environment, falling back to gksudo
<Dr_willis> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<oem> thanx
<Dr_willis> BEST is to learn how to install/do the stuff manually. :)
<Phantom12> hey! i have installed kubuntu alongside WINDOWS & I wanna remove it,how can i do it?
<h3sp4wn> Phantom12: Remove windows ? or kubuntu ?
<Phantom12> i wanna remove kubuntu
<DamnedFreak> we do not support that :D
<h3sp4wn> Phantom12: ask ##windows
<oem> ive dont it all before its just a lot of typeing/downloading and my computer breakes every few days because i mess with things i shouldent,how do i switch to the easyubunt irc?
<h3sp4wn> Phantom12: Or just boot into recovery mode (from the xp cd)
<Phantom12> ok thanks
<oem> there a book that might help you "unsumaning bill gates a begginers guide to necromancy"
<h3sp4wn> Phantom12: run fixboot and fixmbr and delete the partitions from in windows and create new ones
<Dr_willis> People seem to think that thee sould be a 'remove icon' on the windows desktop to remove linux. :)
<h3sp4wn> there should be a button to cat /dev/urandom to any windows partition found
<Phantom12> can i install linux on AMD Duron pc?
<oem> what do i type to go to the easyubuntu irc?
<Dr_willis> Phantom12,  linux should work fine on a DUron cpu.
<h3sp4wn> oem: /j #easyubuntu
<Phantom12> what about Ubuntu
<oem> #easyubuntu
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu is 'linux' so that implies.. yes..
<oem> why do you want ubuntu what was wrong with kubuntu?
<Phantom12> what is the minimum processor speed,ram needed to install ubuntu 6.06LTS
<Dr_willis> I normally install both desktops. :)
<oem> if your new to linux there relitivly the same thing
<Dr_willis> Phantom12,  ive had it working on a Pent 100 laptop with 64mb ram.. SLOWLY... :)
<h3sp4wn> If you are new to linux I would go for something that makes you do more (crux or something) and read a basic unix book
<Dr_willis> Phantom12,  it can run nicely on about any mondern pc.  My laptop is a antique.
<oem> DSL (damn small linux) never tried it but i heard it works well on slow computers
<h3sp4wn> http://crux.nu/
<Dr_willis> PuppyLinux, or DSL are nice tiny disrtos for old machines.
<Dr_willis> or new 'low power' machines
<Dr_willis> :)
<oem> i work for a org. that gives out free computers made from e-waste and we install ubuntu on all of them 700mhz seam to work good
<Phantom12> now i wanna try RedHat linux where i can find those CDs,i'm in Sri-Lanka
<Dr_willis> Phantom12,  try the redhat homepage.
<h3sp4wn> Phantom12: You have to pay for redhat
<h3sp4wn> Phantom12: Or use centos
<notech> Phantom12: believe you mean fedora
<h3sp4wn> Phantom12: (centos is redhat without the branding)
<h3sp4wn> fedora is not redhat
<oem> download the iso from red hat
<oem> what are you looking for in a distro of linux?
<Phantom12> where i can buy it?
<notech> fedora is/was redhat, it's the free version
<Dr_willis> Phantom12,  try the redhat homepage......................
<oem> whats up with the fnord linux?
<Dr_willis> never heard of that one oem
<Phantom12> what is the redhat homepage?
<h3sp4wn> Fedora is much more bleeding edge than redhat which is pretty conservative (latest RHEL uses 2.6.9 I think)
<h3sp4wn> They are not the same codebase
<h3sp4wn> centos is redhat without the branding (and hence more like redhat than fedora)
<h3sp4wn> Phantom12: www.redhat.com
<zorglu_> centos :) i remember the us mayor story :)
* Dr_willis sighs deeply
<zorglu_> centos did good on this story, calm and resaonabke :)
<zorglu_> i will call iana because my box say 'port is already bound' :)))))))
<oem> Fnord is a Linux distribution designed to be built from source and maintained manually. This allows
<oem> the administrator maximum control over the system. Unlike other built-from source systems, Fnord is not a toy; it is intended as a production Linux system
<oem> never mind just looked it up
<zorglu_> gentoo but more hardcore :)
<oem> PHANTOM12 what is it that your looking for in an operating system?
<Phantom12> where i can find linux softwares for kubuntu
<oem> go to your menu then sytem then adept
<oem> so what is it your loking for in a operating system
<heinkel_112> is it safe to deinstall / install kde base modules...hoping to get rid of problems?
<heinkel_112> i know, it is an old window's users tricks but ...
<heinkel_112> X keeps crashing
<heinkel_112> anyone else that found Dapper just more stable than edgy?
<oem> whats the command line the gnome base files?
<oem> for instaling them
<PiTcReW> could someone please tell why kaffeine tries playing an mp3 for a second or so and then stops ?
<PiTcReW> rhythmbox works
<PiTcReW> just not kaffeine
<h3sp4wn> heinkel_112: That would not be surprising (as it has twice the development time)
<maddoc^> hi
<h3sp4wn> heinkel_112: dapper had 8 months edgy 4 months
<maddoc^> an1 may pls help me with installing kubuntu?
<maddoc^> I have a asus p5w dh deluxe motherboard and edgy stops installing just after few seconds
<heinkel_112> h3sp4wn: i am having all sorts of problems and nuisances with kde in kubuntu edgy, is reinstall an option?
<PiTcReW> could someone please help me?
<Alter-Ego> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu___> Algum do Brazil?
<heinkel_112> h3sp4wn: or roll back to dapper?
<heinkel_112> is that difficult
<heinkel_112> ?
<Alter-Ego> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sym_Brazil> Algum do Brazil??????
<heinkel_112> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<heinkel_112> :)
<Sym_Brazil> e ae Heinkel
<h3sp4wn> heinkel_112: force downgrade you can do it but its not supported
<maddoc^> no fix about jmicron and asus p5w dh?
<h3sp4wn> maddoc^: Maybe that is fixed if you compile 2.6.19
<heinkel_112> h3sp4wn i am just getting frustrated about the stability with kde here, applications keep crashing, startup doesn't run as intended etc, is there anyway to reset my kde?
<heinkel_112> to start edgy...
<afm\colossus> maddoc^: try appending "all-generic-ide" as a kernel option
<h3sp4wn> heinkel_112: I don't know what you mean
<maddoc^> I cannot even install
<oem> ng that frustrates me is every week when i shut off my computer kubuntu refuses to start back up again
<mathieu_> everyone is talking about beryl but i can not find exatly what it is. anyone got a webpage that explains in details, screenshots and videos what it does exactly?
<heinkel_112> h3spawn: i was just thinking that edgy was not always this bad, what can i do to bring it back to the starting point?
<oem> itll get to the login screen ask for my password then go back to the login screen
<heinkel_112> h3sp4wn: is there a reset-settings kde somewhere?
<h3sp4wn> heinkel_112: Not that you should use (see the topic of #kde)
<h3sp4wn> heinkel_112: Don't delete ~/.kde !
<oem> how do i activate the 3d desktop switcher?
<mr-roadster> what program can i use to print dvd covers/?
<zblach> hey all. quick question. sound fails on my laptop after hibernation
<Launchpad-Lap> hiya guys
<zblach> any ideas?
<oem> anyone know any cool programs in the repos that just make kubuntu lok cooler like the 3d desktop orwhatever?
<zblach> oem: 3ddesktop
<Launchpad-Lap> i need alittle help.. im runing ubuntu 6.10 and i cant get xchat to run on it because it being x86
<Launchpad-Lap> er 6.06 i mean
<afm\colossus> huh?
<zblach> is there a laptop specific channel?
<Launchpad-Lap> sorry i mean im runing 64bit
<oem> ive tried typing that into the command window nothing happens
<zblach> Launchpad-Lap: are you sure you're using ubuntu?
<Launchpad-Lap> yeah
<zblach> is it also a computer?
<Launchpad-Lap> ubuntu 6.06 64bit
<oem> ZBLACH ive tried puttin that into  the command window and nothign happens
<oem> how do i send a message to someone in the room?
<oem> like i got this: oem: 3ddesktop
<Launchpad-Lap> i cant run konversation on ubuntu can i
<abattoir> Launchpad-Lap: yeah you can :)
<abattoir> oem: like this?
<zblach> oem. did you get it?
<abattoir> oem: or do you mean a PM?
<Launchpad-Lap> u can?
<oem> yup
<abattoir> Launchpad-Lap: you mean gnome right?
<zblach> like, sudo apt-get install 3ddesktop
<abattoir> *under gnome
<oem> like your doing abatoir
<Launchpad-Lap> yea
<oem> ZBLACH no i didint
<abattoir> oem: type the first few letters of the person's nick, then press tab
<zblach> oem: do so
<Launchpad-Lap> because im runing 64bit of ubuntu and i dont see any irc client for it
<abattoir> oem: that'd complete their nick, and would highlight/notify them
<zblach> it doesn't come preinstalled
<oem> yea i downloaded it
<abattoir> Launchpad-Lap: yeah, you can run konversation under gnome
<abattoir> Launchpad-Lap: you can run 'gnome' apps under kde and 'kde' apps under gnome
<JETC-> hrmm
<mr-roadster> what program can i use to print dvd covers/?
<mr-roadster> what program can i use to print dvd covers/?
<JETC-> why is the server list in my konversation won't disappear
<JETC-> :O
<JETC-> oh nvm
<JETC-> lag
<JETC-> XD
<DamnedFreak> O_o
<oem> zblach: then i try to run the command in the command window and it says it cant run the comand
<oem> abattoir: like this?
<abattoir> oem: yes :)
<oem> abattoir: thanks
<zblach> oem, how exactly? what does it say?
<abattoir> oem: no problem
<oem> zblach: alt+f2 then 3ddesktop =
<oem> 3ddesktop
<oem> Could not run the specified command.
<zblach> oem: error message. what is it?
<zblach> lol
<zblach> do this instead
<zblach> alt+space 3ddesktop
<shulman> what file do I edit to change a file association in kde? When I do it through system settings or change the association through the context menus, it doesn't work
<xsacha> 
<oem> zblach: alt space pops up katapult and when i type in 3 a calculator starts
<zblach> ok. alt+space konsole
<zblach> 3dd[tab] 
<oem> ok im in konsol
<zblach> 3dde{tab}
<oem> so 3dde then hit tab?
<zblach> yeah
<zblach> should auto-complete
<zblach> does it?
<zblach> oem?
<oem> oot@ubuntu:/home/oem# 3ddesk
<oem> Attempting to start 3ddesktop server.
<oem> 3ddeskd: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libglide3.so.3: undefined symbol: __LINE__
<oem> Server not found after waiting 5 seconds.
<oem> Could not find server.
<oem> Try starting manually (3ddeskd)
<oem> root@ubuntu:/home/oem# 3ddeskd
<oem> 3ddeskd: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libglide3.so.3: undefined symbol: __LINE_
<zblach> tell me about your computer
<zblach> specifically, graphic card
<oem> lol
<abattoir> oem: run it as normal user
<abattoir> not as root
<JohnFlux> it's grey
<JohnFlux> box like
<abattoir> :P
<abattoir> oem: is there a particular reason you installed in oem mode?
<oem> its a laptop with no screenciggerette burns all over it and i get my wifi signall thru a coffee can
<mwe> hmm. it seems kde-look.org is down :|
<oem> no not really
<Launchpad> which is better kon or xchat?
<oem> but next time i restart itll go thru the rest of the setup process
<oem> whats oem anyways?
<JohnFlux> kon
<abattoir> oem: Original Equipment Manufacturer
<zblach> Organization of Esoteric Mathematicians
<abattoir> oem: this mode is meant for companies pre-installing kubuntu etc.
<notech> Launchpad: personal choice, try them both and decide for yourself
<Owner> Just a really quick questions, I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy and for some reason if I try to upgrade kopete is says it is not available.
<oem> tried  in normal user mode and same thing happend
<oem> Attempting to start 3ddesktop server.
<oem> 3ddeskd: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libglide3.so.3: undefined symbol: __LINE__
<oem> Server not found after waiting 5 seconds.
<oem> Could not find server.
<oem> Try starting manually (3ddeskd)
<oem> oem@ubuntu:~$ 3ddeskd
<Launchpad> yeah i like konversation better
<oem> 3
<oem> so the servers just down and i have to wait?
<Bubba_Gump> chatzilla :D
<voicu> !lisp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lisp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Launchpad> does ubuntu/kubuntu support that xld or xle what ever it is?
<oem> im using ktorrent what would the best preinstalled search enging be?
<cloakable> How do I get glxgears to give me fps?
<lupul> hi there. can anyone tell me please what could i do to see all my friends pictures in kopete or gaim
<lupul> is it possible?
<oem> whats the name of the irc for torents?
<mwe> hmm. now kde-look.org is timing out. before it said host does not exist :|
<oem> lupul: settings show offline users?
<lupul> no
<oem> huh i dont know
<oem> sorry lupul
<lupul> ok
<lupul> np
<mwe> cloakable: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<lupul> at least you tried :)
<mwe> cloakable: if you get low fps just make the window smaller or change resolution to something lower and it fly
<mwe> it will*
<mwe> cloakable: that's one of the main reasons why it sucks as a benchmark
<cloakable> :P
<ubuntu_> i'm using the live cd bc i killed grub after installing windows.. how do i get it back easiest w/out reinstall?
<ubuntu_> i can't get to the disk do do a grub-install which is what i was thinking of doing
<cloakable> mwe: Nah, just wanted to check if my nvidia card is working :P And see how well, in general
<lumpki> you need a boot disk ubuntu_
<oem> anyone know the comand to boot from a cd on a i mac running osx or os9?
<ubuntu_> lumpki: the live/install cd won't do?
<ubuntu_> oem, hold down "c" ?
<lumpki> i use the first slacvkware cd, it not be the only way, but its the way i know
<lumpki> *slackware
<ubuntu_> oem, while starting up, if memory correct
<oem> thanx il try
<ubuntu_> np
<oem> how hard would it be to network my laptop to another computer and share my wifi conection?
<Fragrag> Does Kubuntu have a
<Fragrag> firewall included?
<notech> cloakable: i don't remember offhand, try -printfps or -fps maybe
<oem> anyone set up an astrisks server here?
<cloakable> notech: The -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark tag worked :P
<jeisma> this morning my computer wouldn't boot and it gave me the message: "BOOT DISK FAILURE. PLEASE ENTER BOOT DISK AND PRESS ENTER"
<jeisma> how do i fix this?
<jeisma> i just put in my kubuntu cd
<jeisma> and none of my old kubuntu data is on here
<cloakable> notech: Though -printfps works too
<jeisma> anybody know?
<notech> cloakable: i knew kubuntu went crazy, but that's rediculous :)
<ubuntu_> jeisma, did you mount your hd? the live cd doesn't by default
<jeisma> what is mount hd?
<jeisma> i already had kubuntu installed and been using it for a couple months now
<jeisma> all of a sudden it won't let me boot, so i put this in to get onto konversation and get some help
<ubuntu_> as root: mount /dev/hdaX /somedir  (where X is you kubuntu partition so you can see your files)
<afm\colossus> jeisma: that message suggests an error at the BIOS/Harddisk-level
<ubuntu_> jeisma did you install some other os after kubuntu?
<jeisma> ubuntu_ no i didn't
<jeisma> afm\colossus what should i do then?
<ubuntu_> well i did and that's why i can boot either :P
<oem> thats one reason i never shut kubuntu off
<ubuntu_> did you mount your drive to see if you files are there?
<oem> for me restart = bad things
<oem> every fricken time
<jeisma> ubuntu_ how do i mout my hd to see if my files are there?
<ubuntu_> [18:32]  <ubuntu_> as root: mount /dev/hdaX /somedir  (where X is you kubuntu partition so you can see your files)
<oem>  as root: mount /dev/hdaX /somedir  (where X is you kubuntu partition so you can see your files)
<oem> jinx
<jeisma> how do i know what my X is?
<notech> jeisma: you mean version?
<ubuntu_> ok so i have my hd mounted and i can see my files. now i need to get grub back on my mbr.. how do i  do that?
<jeisma> notech i mean how do i know what my kubuntu partition is?
<ubuntu_> jeisma: you can't find out from live cd i think. but that command won't break anything so just try from 1 and work your way up til you get it
<jeisma> ok
<notech> jeanette: oh, sorry, wasn't paying enough attention. heh
<oem> anyone know a free verson of skype?or an astrisks server?
<jeisma> i tried up to 8, should i keep going?
<fdoving> jeisma: you can try 'cat /proc/partitions'
<ubuntu_> no, can't be that high
<jeisma> fdoving just that instead of /dev/hdaX/somedir?
<ubuntu_> no just type what he said by itself n command line
<fdoving> jeisma: no, first run 'cat /proc/partitions' to get a list of partitions.
<jeisma> major minor  #blocks  name
<jeisma>    7     0     610504 loop0
<jeisma> what does that mean?
<ubuntu_> i'm curious if that works from live cd
<ubuntu_> is your hd sata or ide?
<jeisma> not sure
<michal> Hi i need help, but i dont speak English very well
<ubuntu_> you might need to use sda instead of hda
<ubuntu_> the mounting command change the h for 's' as in sda for hda
<michal> mount: can't find /dev/hda7 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<michal> "mount: can't find /dev/hda7 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" kubuntu write this
<michal> when i open particion
<ubuntu_> jeisma: it work?
<michal> Are you help me ??
<jeisma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1/somedir
<jeisma> mount: can't find /dev/sda1/somedir in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jeisma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2/somedir
<jeisma> mount: can't find /dev/sda2/somedir in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jeisma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda3/somedir
<jeisma> ubuntu_ am i doing this right?
<ubuntu_> sudo mount /devsda2 somedir/ ("somedir" can be any empty dir you make)
<ubuntu_> you're missing a space it seems
<jeisma> so what do i type exactly then?
<jeisma> tpe (space) if there should be a space
<jeisma> and "somedir" should just be "dir"?
<notech> cloakable: i'm curious, what version of kubuntu are you using?
<ubuntu_> ok copy paste the following:
<ubuntu_> mkdir myhd
<ubuntu_> mount /dev/sda2 myhd/
<ubuntu_> cd myhd/
<ubuntu_> ls
<ubuntu_> <end>
<ubuntu_> and you should see your files if they're on sda2
<jeisma> that's all supposed to be on one line?
<ubuntu_> no each a line
<ubuntu_> all with "sudo" in front if you're not root
<angasule> whenever I visit a page with flash, konqueror asks me to install flash, how do I tell konqueror I NEVER want to install flash?
<jeisma> oh
<jeisma> ok
<ubuntu___>  vv
<jeisma> with the first one
<jeisma> i got this
<jeisma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir myhd
<jeisma> mkdir: cannot create directory `myhd': File exists
<jeisma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ubuntu_> ok so you have already that folder created. go on to the second command
<jeisma> i did and they're not existing
<jeisma> i tried sda2, sda1, and hda1
<jeisma> and now hda2
<jeisma> now both hda3, and sda3
<jeisma> should i keep going?
<[Amigo] > angasule: click property -> modules , and check upload modules ...
<ubuntu_> mine is on 3, for example. past 6 or 7 it's hopeless
<angasule> [Amigo] : uh? property->modules? was that message for someone else?
<ubuntu_> make sure you look in folder myhd/ to see if your partition was mounted
<jeisma> how do i see if it was mounted?
<[Amigo] > angasule: <angasule> whenever I visit a page with flash, konqueror asks me to install flash, how do I tell konqueror I NEVER want to install flash?
<jeisma> ubuntu_ how do i see if it was mounted?
<angasule> [Amigo] : where is 'property'? I don't see such a menu in konqueror
<ubuntu_> ls myhd to see if folder has files in it
<jeisma> i put that in the terminal and it brought up nothing
<jeisma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo ls myhd
<jeisma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls myhd
<jeisma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ubuntu_> what does "ls" print out?
<ubuntu_> just by itself
<angasule> [Amigo] : I can't receive dcc sends currently, do you mean 'Settings'?
<[Amigo] > angasule: Menu ->  Preferences -> Konqur Preferences -> Modules (sorry I have other language of interface )
<ubuntu_> jeisma, gotta restart to try some things out.  you doing ok? did it work?
<angasule> [Amigo] : spasivo, I think I know what place you mean, but I'm unsure what option to choose
<ubuntu_> bbl
<[Amigo] > angasule: pogalusta
<Digital_Pioneer> Hi. I'm having a little bit of trouble with KDE... KDM works, but once I login, it says "Could not start kstartupconfig. Check your installation."
<RogueJediX> Hey. I installed the kdegames package via apt-get, but removed ktuberling afterwards and now apt-get keeps pestering me about autoremoving the rest of the games. How do I make it not do that?
<Digital_Pioneer> I've reinstalled kdelibs4c2a thrice now, but no luck.
<jeisma> so nobody knows how to fix the "boot disk failure" problem?
<Digital_Pioneer> RogueJediX: KDE games are funny that way... You'll have to reinstall it before APT will quit complaining about dependencies.
<Digital_Pioneer> (Or you might be able to hack the deps lists, but I wouldn't know how)
<RogueJediX> Digital_Pioneer: Damn. I was hoping it wouldn't come to that. Oh, well. Thanks anyway
<jeisma> anyone know if i install kubuntu, if i will lose all my data on my hard drive?
<jeisma> reinstall*
<Alter-Ego> how do i get the speaker icon back on the taskbar ?
<jbruckman> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Alter-Ego> jeisma backup your data.  no, kubuntu will allow you to partition off a section and keep that section intact as i understand it.  backups are good however
<jeisma> Alter-Ego how do i backup my data if i can't access it? here's my situation, i have a bootdisk failure problem, im on a kubuntu live cd right now
<Alter-Ego> if you re-install, and you don't have a seperate /home partition and this is where your saving your data to, then you may lose your data
<Alter-Ego> mount the drive that your having problems with ... /mkdir /mnt/somedir
<fdoving> [Amigo] : did you manage to disable the flash-install wizard?
<Alter-Ego> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/somedir
<jeisma> what is "somedir"?
<Alter-Ego> the you will be able to view your data
<Alter-Ego> any name you choose
<Alter-Ego> so, mkdir /mnt/hda1
<Alter-Ego> then mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<Alter-Ego> provided your data resides on hda1
<jbruckman> ho can I reconfigure grub from the command line?
<jbruckman> Hawkwind: ping
<jeisma> how do i know where my data resides?
<martin__> Where do I set what sould happen when I close my laptop lid?
<Alter-Ego> what data are you looking for ?
<jeisma> the data on my hard drive
<Hawkwind> jbruckman: Pong ?
<jeisma> buntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1
<jeisma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<jeisma> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<jeisma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<[Amigo] > fdoving, no
<_mantis_> how do I go about asking a question here?
<Alter-Ego> K --> System Settings --> Advanced --> Disk & File Systems
<Alter-Ego> _mantis_ don't ask to ask, just ask
<cloakable> _mantis_: By askin a question.
<fdoving> [Amigo] : ok, copy /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kcmnspluginrc to ~/.kde/share/config/ - edit ~/.kde/share/config/kcmnspluginrc and delete the last line.
<coreymon77> guys
<Alter-Ego> gals
<fdoving> [Amigo] : the PluginsListFile line..
<coreymon77> is there any way at all (such as a program) to create/modify a keyboard layout in kubuntu
<Alter-Ego> to say, dovorak ?
<jbruckman> Hawkwind: it's Admiral_Chicago, what is that Ktorrent package you gave me
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> i use qwerty
<jbruckman> do you recall, it was a 2.0 Snv iirc
<coreymon77> iwhat i mean
<[Amigo] > fdoving: : I don't need to disable the flash-install wizard?
<[Amigo] > fdoving: : I don't need to disable the flash-install wizard! :)
<Hawkwind> jbruckman: http://buntudot.org/people/~jdong/ktorrent/svn-dapper/
<coreymon77> i want to modify the phonetic hebrew layout a bit
<_mantis_> :) hehe ok; kubuntu 6.10 on i686; soundblaster live 24 bit external usb recognized but kmix, etc. always defaulting to onboard intel ICH6 which can't be turned off in BIOS; been searching the net to find a solution
<coreymon77> change where a couple keys are
<coreymon77> stuff like that
<fdoving> [Amigo] : ok, then it's ok..  :)
<jeisma> Alter-Ego its called /dev/hdc
<jeisma> does that sound right?
<jeisma> it's under the heading: Device
<frojnd> hello all. I have rpoblem with firefox. Sometimes I can't paste or write link :S I have to restart once or more times that it starts working.... anyone know how to fix this?
<jbruckman> Hawkwind: ty
<Hawkwind> jbruckman: No problem
<coreymon77> is it possible to do that?
<coreymon77> modify the layout a bit
<jeisma> Alter-Ego: and there's nothing under mount point
<coreymon77> because it annoys me slightly
<Alter-Ego> . /dev/hdc is your cdrom drive
<coreymon77> isnt there some sory of msklc program for kubuntu?
<Digital_Pioneer> KDE doesn't work. Upon KDM login, I see "Cannot run kstartupconfig. Check your installation."
<Digital_Pioneer> Not exactly a trivial problem..........
<_mantis_> hmmm
<_mantis_> no great words of wisdom for me ? :)
<martin__> When I close the lid of my laptop, the (external) screen becomes blank. Where can I change this?
<Alter-Ego> _mantis_ what was your question ?
<_mantis_> Alter-Ego: typed it above, sort of; what's the trick to get kub6.10 to work with SBlive!24 bit external usb; some sounds come via SB, but vol. control on SB unit doesn't work and kmix insists of defaulting to onboard intel sound
<[Amigo] > fdoving:  It's need angasule
<angasule> fdoving: whenever I visit a page that has flash, konqueror asks me if I want to install it, I don't. But it asks every single time
<coreymon77> guys
<fdoving> [Amigo] : ah..sorry missuunderstood the situation :)
<fdoving> angasule: ok, copy /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kcmnspluginrc to ~/.kde/share/config/ - edit ~/.kde/share/config/kcmnspluginrc and delete the last line.
<fdoving> angasule: the PluginsListFile line..
<coreymon77> isnt there a way to modify a keyvoard layout?
<angasule> fdoving: I did that, opened a new konqueror, and it still asks me to install flash, tried closing konqueror, opening a new one, etc, several times
<fn0rdp0rtland> how do i regiter my nick?
<visik7> does anyone got kbtobexclient working on edgy ?
<fdoving> !register | fn0rdp0rtland
<ubotu> fn0rdp0rtland: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<fn0rdp0rtland> or how do i change my nick?
<fn0rdp0rtland> thanx
<jeisma> i'm having a "boot disk failure" can anyone help me with it?
<fn0rdp0rtland> with linux?
<_mantis_> thanks guys :(
<fn0rdp0rtland> are u runing windows too jeima?
<trughio> hih
<intelikey> well i've found another major blunder in this jibberish called code
<trughio> ciao
<intelikey> iceauth is also hard coded to use /root/
<fn0rdp0rtland> jeisma:  are you running windows and linux or jut linux?
<intelikey> as some of you may know /root/ is not root's home dir here.  so kdm and iceauth both have to mkdir /root/ and then make their files in there.....
<ikhouvanje> does someone now where i can buy games for linux that sure works on it?
<mc__> ikhouvanje: www.linuxgamepublishing.com
<ikhouvanje> Ok thx mc_
<angasule> ikhouvanje: in general, if a game works on linux, it says so, and there are plenty of free ones as well
<angasule> ikhouvanje: got a dutch girlfriend? ;)
<angasule> fdoving: any ideas?
<ikhouvanje> yes why
<julle> what do i have to write in the xorg.conf at the end its something like Extensions....
<julle> its to enable beryl and aiglx
<fn0rdp0rtland> what are "super cow powers"
<fn0rdp0rtland> !regiter | fn0rdp0rtland
<fn0rdp0rtland> !register | fn0rdp0rtland
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regiter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> fn0rdp0rtland: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<fdoving> angasule: killall -9 konqueror, restart konq and try again.
<ikhouvanje> i am running linux mint but i see now that it's based on kubuntu?
<angasule> fdoving: still no go
<mc__> ikhouvanje: you're right
<angasule> ikhouvanje: your nickname is kind of a giveaway :D
<ikhouvanje> :d:d:d thx mc_
<ikhouvanje> a giveaway
<ikhouvanje> ?
<ikhouvanje> I doesn't understand
<fdoving> angasule: ok, edit /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kcmnspluginrc as root, remove the last line.
<intelikey> what's the gui cups configuration app called ?
<ikhouvanje> does someone now if bea( de codename of linux mint 2.1 is also based on kubuntu?
<intelikey> i doubt that it will work seeing that it's using the wrong dir....
<angasule> fdoving: thanks a LOT, I think that did it, any idea if that bug has been submitted yet?? I guess testers always said yes to flash...
<fdoving> angasule: the whole wizard will be removed as it's not a good solution to the problem.
<angasule> fdoving: ah, ok, thanks for the info :)
<ikhouvanje> doesn someone can run warzone 2.0.4 on kubuntu or ubuntu? so yes how
<fn0rdp0rtland> whats berly?
<coreymon77> is there nothing i can do?
<fn0rdp0rtland> and whats "super cow powers" ive gotten messages from apt-get and aptitude that it ether does or dosent have super cow powers?
<fn0rdp0rtland> probly some hindu thing
<barktpolar> Hi There
<anderson> install nvidia fx 500 driver?
<anderson> install nvidia fx 5200 driver?
<DralaFi> how does kbubuntu do the pmount mounting? I have pmount installed and setup, though media:/sda1 is blank in konqueror, and /media/ has loads of disk/ directories. Everytime I refresh konqueror media:/sda1 page, it adds another dir in /media/ with the device mounted there. What am I doing wrong?
<barktpolar> Does Kubuntu 6.10 still require 256 MB of RAM or can it be used with 128 MB of RAM
<ikhouvanje> 256 MB I thought barktpolar
<DralaFi> I end up with my device mounted many many times in varying dirs in /media
<ikhouvanje> but if your computer is not powerfull enough take than xubuntu
<Lynoure> ikhouvanje: Have you tried running it already? It should be possible. If not as a binary, by compiling it yourself (my, your nick is weird.. ik hou niet van je :) )
<ikhouvanje> lol are you dutch? are you jaloes?
<intelikey> ikhouvanje what computer "is not powerfull enough" ?
<DralaFi> Sounds like KDE is not calling pmount with the lock param, but how would it? How does kubuntu do it?
<Lynoure> ikhouvanje: no, just married to a dutch guy
<coreymon77> fn0rdp0rtland: super cow powers is just another way of saying root privs
<Lynoure> ikhouvanje: I do not speak it much myself.
<ikhouvanje> if your pc is not powerfull enough than you take xubuntu
<intelikey> ikhouvanje and what computer "is not powerfull enough" ?
<barktpolar> My RAM is onyl 128 Megs
<tony__> can't anyone else not access kde-look site?
<Lynoure> ikhouvanje: Warzone seems interesting, thanks for mentioning it.
<ikhouvanje> well take dan barktpolar
<ikhouvanje> how do i install it please lynoure
<ubuntu_> how can i see data on my hard drive off a kubuntu live cd?
<ikhouvanje> because i don't now
<DralaFi> tony__, doesn't seem I can access kde-look.org
<Admiral_Chicago> tony__: looks like it's going to time out
<Admiral_Chicago> yup
<notech> barktpolar: have you ever seen an OS require less ram for new versions? :)
<ikhouvanje> yes take xubuntu
<intelikey> i run kubuntu on 64m of ram with no swap  so again i ask "what computer is not powerfull enough" ???
<tony__> sucks, i got a script on there that's messed up and been waiting hours for the site to get back up
<ubuntu_> how can i see data on my hard drive off a kubuntu live cd?
<jeisma> how can i see data on my hard drive off a kubuntu live cd?
<ikhouvanje> a ok for ubuntu 6.10 you need 256 MB and if your computer doesn't have that dan you can choose to double your memory or else take Xubuntu
<ikhouvanje> if you have less than 256 MB
<intelikey> ikhouvanje you don't need 256m of ram
<poningru> jeisma: you would have to mount it
<intelikey> you only need that to run the live CD
<ikhouvanje> eum with only 128 mb my laptop crashes
<notech> you can usually run on less than required, but the box is slower
<Lynoure> ikhouvanje: I'm not sure I would, their official site has only windows stuff. Puzzling. Can you point me to where you found the Linux version, if not in Softpedia?
<intelikey> or should i say the live CD + the installer.
<ikhouvanje> ok lynoure wait a second
<tony__> if i can run xp on my mom's 64mb memory pc, surely ubuntu will work with less
<intelikey> ikhouvanje the alternative cd   can install on 128m   or even on 96m
<ikhouvanje> go to this site lynoure http://wz2100.net/
<ikhouvanje> i downloaded it but i don't now how to install or compile it
<fn0rdp0rtland> whats that mean? ik hou niet van je?
<jeisma> how do i mount the hard drive?
<fn0rdp0rtland> i get 90-100% signal strenth on my wifi card but it keeps quiting on me any advice?
<zorglu_> tony__: xubuntu is good for such machine
<Lynoure> ikhouvanje: ok... So, did you try the installer already? It seems to be binary, who knows it might just run by setting it executable and running it, but I will not try that on this computer. (I avoid running vague binaries)
<coreymon77> i try to use apt whenever possible
<fn0rdp0rtland> jeisma:  system settings then advanced mode or something like that in the top left then disks i think
<ckd> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Lynoure> ikhouvanje: If not, might be best to contact the people on the site. I'm too lazy now to poke at the source code to see if it is straightforward to compile and install.
<jeisma> can someone please help me mount my drive so i can get data off my hard drive?
<jeisma> i'm very bad with linux
<Lynoure> ikhouvanje: or, actually, join #warzone
<zorglu_> !mount | jeisma
<ubotu> jeisma: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Lynoure> ikhouvanje: that's there channel on freenode (this irc network)
<fn0rdp0rtland> anyone else ever have problems with a wifi card just randomly quiting in ubntu?even when you have a good 90-100%signal?
<Lynoure> s/there/their
<blind_> where/how can i get libguichan
<fn0rdp0rtland> whats the ! in front of !mount?
<ikhouvanje_> if your wifi card doesn't work good use vmware player
<intelikey> fn0rdp0rtland no wifi here but i have heard that mentioned     check the ubuntu wikis
<visik7>  kbtobexclient is buggedi n edgy
<fn0rdp0rtland> ill go check it out
<sheldon> can someone tell me how to configure grub to default to windows at boot
<zorglu_> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<fn0rdp0rtland> whats the ! stand for at the front of comands?
<intelikey> sheldon set it to default in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zorglu_> fn0rdp0rtland: it is for a command in the bot
<fn0rdp0rtland> bot? sorry im new
<zorglu_> fn0rdp0rtland: a programm made to help people on irc
<zorglu_> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zorglu_> fn0rdp0rtland: there are nobody behind 'ubotu' keyboard. it is a programm
<intelikey> bot  short for robot
<blind_> where/how can i get libguichan??
<fn0rdp0rtland> cool
<zorglu_> !info libguichan
<ubotu> Package libguichan does not exist in any distro I know
<fn0rdp0rtland> so if i wanted info on say hotdogs i would say !hotdogs?
<intelikey> !libguichan0
<ubotu> libguichan0: Guichan is a small, efficient C++ GUI library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-4ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 448 kB
<JoshJ> So how do I set my right alt key to actually function as an alt key?
<zorglu_> intelikey: oh all in the 0 :)
<fn0rdp0rtland> and if ubotu knew anything about tasty tasty hotdogs he would tell me?
<JoshJ> it won't let me change mod5 to another alt key :(
<blind_> ... so where do i get it frome ???????
<fn0rdp0rtland> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<intelikey> !tasty tasty hotdogs | fn0rdp0rtland
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tasty tasty hotdogs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> blind_: quit the "???" please
<intelikey> like that :)
<DralaFi> how does kbubuntu do the pmount mounting? I have pmount installed and setup, though media:/sda1 is blank in konqueror, and /media/ has loads of disk/ directories. Everytime I refresh konqueror media:/sda1 page, it adds another dir in /media/ with the device mounted there. What am I doing wrong?
<zorglu_> DralaFi: and the new media dir does contains the proper disk ?
<DralaFi> yes
<DralaFi> however you can't access anything using the media:/ kio
<intelikey> hehhe another "feature" of the new kubuntu i assume   lol
<zorglu_> DralaFi: ok my guess is the 'mount path is used' aka you got another process on /media/sda1 somewhere. would that be possible ?
<fn0rdp0rtland> !tasty tasty hotdogs
<fn0rdp0rtland> !tasty tasty hotdogs | fnordportland
<fn0rdp0rtland> how come it dosent give me info if i type !gnome?
* Dr_willis longs for the days of just manually mounting things
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tasty tasty hotdogs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DralaFi> ie. media:/sda1/ is blank. Everytime you refresh it adds another mount point to /media and does another pmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tasty tasty hotdogs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoshJ> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<JoshJ> are you registered, fn0rdp0rtland ?
<fn0rdp0rtland> never mind i got it
<fn0rdp0rtland> no
<zorglu_> fn0rdp0rtland: please dont abuse the bot here. you can /msg ubotu to get the same result
<JoshJ> you have to be registered to do that, don't you?
<DralaFi> zorglu_, there's no /media/sda1
<zorglu_> DralaFi: "ls -ld /media/sda1" <- what is the output of this
<fn0rdp0rtland> sorry zorglu im just trying to learn,didint even know about the msg command
<zorglu_> fn0rdp0rtland: no problem
<DralaFi> /dev/sda1 on /media/disk-15 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=lower)
<DralaFi> /dev/sda1 on /media/disk-16 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=lower)
<DralaFi> /usr/bin/ls: /media/sda1: No such file or directory
<zorglu_> ls -ld gives you this ? unlikly :)
<DralaFi> zorglu_, that's from mount
<saad> how do i install synaptics
<DralaFi> media:/ kioslave does show media:/sda1 though
<intelikey> saad sudo apt-get install synaptic
<JoshJ> So I installed Kubuntu and Xubuntu, how do I get my Ubuntu loading screen and login screen back?
<zorglu_> DralaFi: im think i am out of idea... sorry
<DralaFi> zorglu_, same here. Thank you anyways.
<saad> i am trying to mount my ntfs partitions. is there a package that would make ntfs mounting a little easier
<JoshJ> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<JoshJ> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<intelikey> JoshJ where did you put, or what did you do with the "Ubuntu loading screen and login screen" ?
<JoshJ> intelikey: i didn't do anything with them, it's just that when I installed kubuntu and xubuntu they made the kubuntu loading screen and xubuntu login screen show up -_-
<JoshJ> i'd rather have the standard Ubuntu loading screen and Ubuntu login screen, and i'm not really sure where I change those at
<intelikey> ah  dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<intelikey> sudo that ^
<intelikey> as to the splash screen     maybe reconfigure  usplash   idk...
<Digital_Pioneer> Dr_willis: Ah, yes. Hi. :)
<Dr_willis> :)
<fn0rdp0rtland> ikhouvanje_:  hows vmware player going to help me?
<JoshJ> eh, don't think dpkg-reconfigure will do what i want :\
<torpor> hi all
<JoshJ> did it anyway but i remember doing that on the install and choosing gdm
<fn0rdp0rtland> ikhouvanje_: seems like a cool program but i dont see what it has to do with my wifi?
<torpor> just upgraded to kubuntu (edgy) from MEPIS, and i was wondering if anyone knows why its so laggy to bring up any screens that use the 'administrator' access, such as the user administration screens?  i get a red box, and then it takes **AGES** to pop up the authentication dialog asking for my password ..
<torpor> is this something to do with dhcpd/dns?
<kello> who can tell me how do i install a bin file
<kello> who can tell me how do i install a bin file
<kello> who can tell me how do i install a bin file
<Digital_Pioneer> kello: .bin?
<torpor> kello: depends on whats in the .bin file .. if its a shell-archive, you just go 'sh somefile.bin' .. but i would double-check first.
<Digital_Pioneer> kello: Try setting it to executable.
<torpor> .bin files can also be old school MacOS archives ..
<DralaFi> what;s with the auto-repeat?
<Digital_Pioneer> kello: Right-click->Properties->Permissions->Is Executable.
<intelikey> torpor chmod 755 file.bin ;file.bin
<kello> Digital_Pioneer: look it`s the instalation of a java develop suite
<ikhouvanje_> is ubuntu and kubuntu the last year more populairder than the years therefor?
<JoshJ> bleh i have to say i don't much like KDE :(
<intelikey> err ;./file.bin
<Dr_willis> kello,   depends on WHAT .bin file it is also..
<kello> its a java instalationb
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<kello> installation
<intelikey> JoshJ i don't blame you.  it most certenly isn't 'nome
<Digital_Pioneer> kello: I'd try (from commandline) "sh file.bin"
<torpor> intelikey: not my problem.
<Dr_willis> You dont need to mess with the java .bin files at all.
<torpor> just upgraded to kubuntu (edgy) from MEPIS, and i was wondering if anyone knows why its so laggy to bring up any screens that use the 'administrator' access, such as the user administration screens?  i get a red box, and then it takes **AGES** to pop up the authentication dialog asking for my password ..
<JoshJ> kde also seems oddly slower :(
<Dr_willis> to install suns java
<JoshJ> not sure if that's because the back-end is optimized for gnome or what
<Dr_willis> torpor,  you are the first person ive seen thats admited to ubgrading to edgy from MEPIS. :)
<kello> guys the thing is like this
<kello> in the sun web page
<Digital_Pioneer> OK, what packages should I reinstall to completely reset everything remotely related to KDE?
<JoshJ> kubuntu-desktop
<torpor> Dr_willis: i wish i hadn't! :)
<kello> they tell me that i had to use a fake root
<JoshJ> kubuntu-desktop kdebase kdeadmin
<intelikey> torpor maybe because you upgraded accross distros ?
<JoshJ> kello: that's sudo
<kello> a fake root??
<kello> sudo???
<JoshJ> sudo command does the following command as root
<JoshJ> !sudo
<kello> ?
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dr_willis> Mepis - is one of those 'interesting' disrtos... heh heh...
<fn0rdp0rtland> anyone know of a good torent for a cracked copy of windows?
<ikhouvanje_> if i run xubuntu on my laptop and than vmwareplayer with ubuntu does i have than sure internet?
<torpor> intelikey: actually -- sorry, i wiped the MEPIS partition clean first, then re-installed edgy on that partition .. i did NOT do a cross-grade..
<Dr_willis> kello,  why not state what you are trying to do exactly....
<fn0rdp0rtland> im not going to stop using linux i just want my damn games
<Dr_willis> kello,  not what youve heard/read/are attemptuing to do.. but whats the CORE fundamental thing you are trying to do.
<torpor> so the thing is, why the lag time when needing my password to do admin functions?
<kello> cuz i dont speak english to good =)
<JoshJ> fn0rdp0rtland: try going to a place where that's the purpose, because asking for illegal copies of proprietary software in here is not going to work :(
<intelikey> torpor just going by what you said "<torpor> just upgraded to kubuntu (edgy) from MEPIS,"
<torpor> intelikey: i dig.
<torpor> and how do i get all the kde tools, like appearance manager and such?  seems not to be installed by default..
<Dr_willis> kello,  if you are wanting to install Java. You dont need to be messing with the SUN web site or other .bin files at all.
<intelikey> install kde
<JoshJ> torpor : do apt-get install kubuntu-dekstop kdebase kdeadmin
<torpor> but i've got kde, no?
<intelikey> no
<torpor> ermm.
<intelikey> you have kdebase and some of the kde apps
<torpor> i'm running kubuntu.  thats ubuntu uwith KDE.
<torpor> oh, okay
<kello> Dr_willis, the thing is thgat i need to install that bin file
<intelikey> install kde   it's a meta package.
<kello> Dr_willis: how can i do that?
<JoshJ> kello: if you want to install java, do sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<kello> Dr_willis, please tell me
<ikhouvanje_> what is ubuntu CE?
<JoshJ> kello: if you want to install java, do sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-plugin    (sorry, forgot the plugin)
<Dr_willis> kello,  we pasted the !java factoid once. :P it details the details.
<zorglu_> kello: be patient man
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<kello> JoshJ: the problem is that a want to install a suite
<Digital_Pioneer> kello: The .bin isn't what you want to install, you want to install its contents.
<torpor> no kdeadmin.. ?wftf?
<JoshJ> oh, you want the jdk thing?
<kello> with netbeans
<JoshJ> add sun-java5-jdk to that line
<fn0rdp0rtland> is there a way to remove the pasword for admin function but leave the login password?
<ikhouvanje_> take linux mint than you doesn't have to install all that stuff
<intelikey> CE generally stands for certified engineer
<morghanphoenix> quick question. where would I find the guide to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<JoshJ> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<JoshJ> there :)
* zorglu_ thinks it is time to leave :)
<fn0rdp0rtland> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<morghanphoenix> thanks
<kello> JoshJ, came again?
<kello> JoshJ: please
<JoshJ> kello, load Konsole (or whatever terminal)
<intelikey> morghanphoenix be advised that that particular upgrade has caused many problems for many people,  unless you can trubble shoot and repair linux   you might be better off doing a clean install.
<kello> JoshJ, and?
<morghanphoenix> I assume they've got the 3d acceleration issues that kept me from updating earlier ironed out by now.
<JoshJ> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jdk sun-java5-plugin sun-java5-fonts sun-java5-jre
<JoshJ> jdk is the java development kit, jre is the java runtime environment
<morghanphoenix> I have a seperat partition for everything I need to keep, so if there's a big screw up I'll just do a fresh install
<intelikey> morghanphoenix i wouldn't bet on it.
<intelikey> morghanphoenix k that sounds like a plan.
<torpor> so do i have to restart kde once i've installed those packages to get the kde themes and stuff?
<kello> JoshJ, the thing is 
<kello> JoshJ, that i want to instal de update 10 of the java development kit
<morghanphoenix> Okay, popping out to do the update
<morghanphoenix> wish me luck
<fn0rdp0rtland> having problems with konquerer,wont load or half loads pages then says it lost the conecting,yet my conectioin hasent been lost becasue ive beeen on irc the whole time?
<fn0rdp0rtland> An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com/search?q=pirate+bay+windows+cracked+torent&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8:
<fn0rdp0rtland> Timeout on server
<fn0rdp0rtland>  Connection was to www.google.com at port 80
<JoshJ> kello: link me to whatever site you're getting that from
<kello> JoshJ, and the apt has the update 7
<fn0rdp0rtland> An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com/search?q=pirate+bay+windows+cracked+torent&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8:
<fn0rdp0rtland> Timeout on server
<fn0rdp0rtland>  Connection was to www.google.com at port 80
<kello> JoshJ, its the bin file that i have
<JoshJ> well, you downloaded it from somewhere, they likely have instructions
<ikhouvanje_> how do i run wolfenstein3d on kubuntu
<JoshJ> !wine | ikhouvanje_
<ubotu> ikhouvanje_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ikhouvanje_> ok
<kello> JoshJ, from the sun web page
<JoshJ> bleh a direct link would be nice but w/e
<kello> JoshJ, and came with no instruction+
<JoshJ> http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp  <-- is that what you're talking about?
<kello> Joshj slow please
<ikhouvanje_> oh yes but the problem is that i work with vmware player and than the program says you can't open it with wine because you doens'nt have an operating system:(
<kello> JoshJ what is w/e??
<Dr_willis> wolfenstein3d was a DOS game wasent it? dosbox can play it
<itch_> hello guys. I have a problem. Aftem compileing and and installing a custom kernel (2.6.19), the system hangs at boot time. Any sugestion ?
<JoshJ> w/e is "whatever"
<kello> JoshJ and bleh ??
<JoshJ> bleh is just a general expression of frustration, sorry
<kello> JoshJ i had the update 10
<kello> woth netbeans 5.5
<JoshJ> http://www.netbeans.info/downloads/index.php  <-- is this what you mean?
<kello> JoshJ with netbeans 5.5
<kello> JoshJ no no no
<kello> JoshJ the bin file had all
<JoshJ> i have no idea.. just try running the bin file from konsole i guess :(
<torpor> sh somefile.bin
<torpor> godamn
<JoshJ> absolutely should come with a readme or have installation instructions on the site :(
<ikhouvanje_> it doesn't work with dosemulator:(
<kello> JoshJ look that is the file name "jdk-1_5_0_10-nb-5_5-linux.bin"
<hermes> !kype
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kype - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hermes> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<kello> JoshJ i need to install that file
<kello> JoshJ look that is the file name "jdk-1_5_0_10-nb-5_5-linux.bin"
<JoshJ> ah, ok kello , there are instructions on the site
<JoshJ> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/install_jdk1_5_10-nb55_all.html scroll down to where it says linux, they actually have instructions there
<kello> JoshJ i love u
<kello> JoshJ such a very good guy
<fn0rdp0rtland> !netbeans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoshJ> i've heard of netbeans, i'm kinda surprised it's not in the repos
<JoshJ> apt-cache search netbeans got nothing :(
<itch_> Hello guys. I have a problem. After compileing and and installing a custom kernel (2.6.19), the system hangs at boot time. Any sugestion, please ?
<kello> JoshJ it is why i am asking
<ikhouvanje_> is ubuntu the operating system of the future?
<ikhouvanje_> will windows crash in the future?
<JoshJ> er... it's possibly the desktop distro of the future
<Dr_willis> ikhouvanje_,  ask us in 5 years
<JoshJ> windows will go away over time
<JoshJ> it'll just be a slow and painful process >_<
<afm\colossus> GNU/HURD is the future ;)
<Dr_willis> The amazing thing about Predictions of the future... is how many of them are totally wrong.
<JoshJ> HURD won't "cut it", afm\colossus
<itch_> Ah common ppl, a little help here, please !
<ikhouvanje_> but ubuntu is in the future maybe not free anymore than?:(:(
<JoshJ> ikhouvanje_ ubuntu has to be free in the future
<JoshJ> look up the GPL
<JoshJ> anything licensed under the GPL is free for life
<JoshJ> it'd be impossible to make it non-free
<ikhouvanje_> and the viruses than?
<afm\colossus> not if there are only DRMd platforms to run the binaries on
<JoshJ> ikhouvanje_: linux is less susceptible to viruses because you don't run as root all the time
<JoshJ> windows wouldn't get hit by as many viruses if so many people didn't run as administrator- the problem is just that there are a lot of poorly written windows apps that require you to do so :\
<JoshJ> afm\colossus: presumably if/when windows goes to a more reasonable marketshare the weight of the FOSS community would keep "trusted computing" out
<ikhouvanje_> i must be off
<ikhouvanje_> see you
<itch_> Hello guys. I have a problem. After compileing and and installing a custom kernel (2.6.19), the system hangs at boot time. Any sugestion, please ?
<afm\colossus> itch_: what about stating the exact error-message?
<raavi_> itch: which .config file do you use?
<itch_> afm\colossus there is no error message. it just says "uncompressing linux .. " and hangs
<voicu> ok, stupid question but i'm tired and lazy. how do i run emacs? or what exactly do i do with it? i heard it's used as an ide for lisp
<voicu> also slime seems to be very popular in the lisp context
<itch_> raavi_ the one from the 2.6.17  + the settings done in menuconfig
<JoshJ> emacs is a text editor
<JoshJ> just run emacs in a terminal (may have to do apt-get install emacs or gnuemacs first)
<raavi_> itch_: I had the same problem too, it freezes after populating usb stuff...
<Dheeraj_k_> 3
<itch_> raavi_ : mine doesen`t get to the USB. just the 1st message : "uncompressing linux"
<itch_> raavi_ : and what did you do ?
<sirjinx> Hi, I have two questions. What is the difference between kubuntu cd version vs the dvd version? And does either of them come with the madwifi driver?
<voicu> whoa, i'm really tired... forgot to install emacs
<voicu> thanks JoshJ
<JoshJ> haha
<fn0rdp0rtland> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<raavi_> itch_: nothing much at that point, I switch back to original and since I have little time to post the error message
<raavi_> Did you have a look into the kernel.log
<fn0rdp0rtland> i have the dvd,but i dont know what the diff is
<itch_> raavi_ : lol :) I have looked in unbuntuforums.org.
<sirjinx> ok thanks
<sirjinx> I'd hate downloading it to just find out I need to download the drivers and installing them/
<raavi_> Can you send your .config file, so that I can any diff is there or not...
<JoshJ> grr >:[
<JoshJ> how do i set my right alt key to function as a freaking right alt key?
<fn0rdp0rtland> what mad wifi?
<fn0rdp0rtland> sirjinx: do you have the cd?
<fn0rdp0rtland> i know the dvd lets you install in either text/oem/or live/boot from first hard disk etc
<fn0rdp0rtland> im gussing it has extra repos
<itch_> raavi_ : what should I look for in kernel.log?
<sirjinx> I was going to download it now.
<sirjinx> I remembered trying kubuntu 6.06, but I didn't know it didn't have upstart. And Now I lost the cd for it.
<fn0rdp0rtland> sirjinx: whats madwifi?
<sirjinx> madwifi would be the drivers for atheros network cards.
<JoshJ> !atheros
<raavi_> Generally, there will be a logging about the boot process, if any errors, there will be a log for that too...from that you can debug easily.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atheros - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoshJ> ;[
<fn0rdp0rtland> havroblems with my wifi right now shity,then again im using a coffee can for a antenna
<fn0rdp0rtland> having problems*
<itch_> raavi_ : let me check
<JoshJ> wifi is a constant probelm on linux sadly ;(
<ubuntu> o/
<Dr_willis> fn0rdp0rtland,  switch to decaffe its not as jittery
<Dr_willis> :)
<ubuntu> ;)
<JoshJ> haha
<Dr_willis> WiFi is a Constant problem with everything...
<fn0rdp0rtland> !decaffe
<ApoC> hui
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decaffe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fn0rdp0rtland> whats decaffe?
<JoshJ> decaf, not decaffe
<nagyv> !3d
<JoshJ> decaf = decaffinated coffee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> heh
<fn0rdp0rtland> lol
<Dr_willis> Tripple Espresso!
<JoshJ> wireless just works in windows OEM laptops because they install the driver when you buy the computer :(
<JoshJ> this is why i wish that someone would take the plunge and put a serious line of linux laptops in the stores- the hardware would obv work right
<itch_> raavi_ : how can I know where the boot log begins? I mean, there are logs there from the 1st time i`ve bootet the system.
<nagyv> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<fn0rdp0rtland> no i lost my laptop screen,now i have to run it thru a monitor,but when i removed my laptop screen i ost my wifi antennea now i use a cantenna
<JoshJ> haha :(
<fn0rdp0rtland> crazy reception
<fn0rdp0rtland> i pick up a 80% signal like 6 blocks away
<fn0rdp0rtland> oh yea my wifi antenna was in my laptop screen left out that little detail
<ApoC> hmmm
<ApoC> where i can search for my network shares?
<ApoC> first time, that im ubuntu user..;)
<ApoC> KDE as dektop system
<nagyv> how can I check wheter 3d acceleration is working on my card? (before upgradeing it worked, but I am suspicious)
<raavi_> what is your running kernel now.
<itch_> raavi_ 2.6.17 that came with the install
<raavi_> okay.
<fn0rdp0rtland> www.turnpoint.net/wireless/cantennahowto.html for info on cantennas id sugest one for anyone using wireless
<Fragrag> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<raavi_> you will find the logs only for the running kernel...
<ApoC> hmm
<fn0rdp0rtland> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<itch_> raavi_ : then how can i look for error messages ?
<raavi_> so, when you reboot to new kernel...and when it hangs....you can reboot the system with live and see what error logs do you have
<itch_> Ah ..
<itch_> Got it
<itch_> raavi_ : but it hangs so soon, that I thing there`s no time for writeing stuff to the log.
<biller> itch_: i'm curious what kind of hard drive are you using? SATA? IDE?
<itch_> biller : IDE
<biller> itch_: ah, nm then :)
<itch_> :P
<raavi_> itch: you try and see...I hope log will start before it hangs..
<itch_> raavi_ sure, I`ll do that. But right now I have to eat & sleep. Tomorrow I have classes and then work. Have to get up early. 10x for the help! :)
<fn0rdp0rtland> itch_: i havent tried that eating or sleeping thing for a while,but thats probly just the coke
<raavi_> good luck then
<fn0rdp0rtland> whats the chanell for easy ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Dr_willis>  #easyubuntu
<Dr_willis> heh
<abaldwin> hi
<cloakable> Is KDE Look down for anyone?
<Dr_willis> cloakable,  was down earlier for me
<jeisma> can someone help my mount my hard drive from a live cd?
<Dr_willis> mkdir /media/hda1
<Dr_willis> mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<Dr_willis> there ya go. :)
<KDEfanboy> both KDE look and KDE apps look down
<jeisma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /media/hda1
<jeisma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<jeisma> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<jeisma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<jeisma> Dr_willis didn't work
<lascar> jeisma: were you root when you tried?
<Dr_willis> actually it 'produced an error' so it did work. :)
<jeisma> uhh i dunno
<Dr_willis> it just failed to do what you thought it would do.
<jeisma> i wrote sudo in fron of it
<Dr_willis> your hard drive is hda1? or what.
<rinanir> hi. i need pam_cracklib.so library for password management issues. but it does not exist in my kubuntu. does not it normally have to be under /lib/security directory
<cloakable> Pinging www.kde-look.org gives me 80.190.240.90, but putting that into konqueror instead gives nothing too.
<lascar> ok, so you were
<jeisma> Dr_willis ok so how do i get it to do what i want to do?
<jeisma> i don't know what my hard drive is, i need help
<cloakable> I'm going to nmap
<Dr_willis> #1 - figure out excactly what you need to do. :P
<lascar> cloakable: the site is just down
<Dr_willis> list the hard drives with
<Dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_willis> then figure out what one you are wanting to mount..   what are you trying to accomplish by this mounting anyway?
<jeisma> Dr_willis
<mohammed> how to instll HSF conexnt 56 v92 modem ?
<jeisma> Usage: fdisk [-l]  [-b SSZ]  [-u]  device
<jeisma> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<jeisma>   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<jeisma>   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<jeisma>   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<jeisma> well i was told if i want to get data from my hard drive
<jeisma> i would need to mount it
<jeisma> cause right now i have a boot disk failure
<jeisma> and so im on my kubuntu live cd trying to get my data off of it
<Dr_willis> sounds you may have a Hard drive failure...
<rinanir> hi. i need pam_cracklib.so library for password management issues. but it does not exist in my kubuntu. does not it normally have to be under /lib/security directory . the other pam related library files are there
<jeisma> what does that mean?
<Dr_willis> fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Dr_willis> see if that shows any info.
<rinanir> does anybody know sthing about pam
<jeisma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ Usage: fdisk [-l]  [-b SSZ]  [-u]  device
<jeisma> bash: Usage:: command not found
<jeisma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<jeisma> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<jeisma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<jeisma> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<jeisma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<jeisma> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<jeisma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<jeisma> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<jeisma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<jeisma> don't know what that means
<cloakable> lascar: Ahh :(
* Dr_willis wonders what jeisma  is typing exactly to get  that stuff...
<raavi_> jeisma: try fdisk -l /dev/hda
<lascar> cloakable: i know; it happens.  Just be glad it's not your fault ;)
<Dr_willis> note thats an L in lower case as in list
<jeisma> Dr_willis ok i did it again but it brought up nothing
<jeisma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l /dev/hda
<jeisma> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<rinanir> i am pretty sure some of you guys know about PAM
<Dr_willis> try it with a 'sudo' ? its possible that none of you hard drives are being seen... which s a sign of bios issue. or hardware failure
<raavi_> oops, seems nothing there...
<raavi_> jeisma: can you able to see your mounts on live CD
<jeisma> dr_willis how would i fix that?
<jeisma> i don't know if i'm able to see my mounts on live cd
<Dr_willis> if the hard drive is dead... its dead...
<jeisma> does that mean i can't get anything off of it?
<Dr_willis> try the 'mount' command.
<rinanir> hey am i invisible
<raavi_> jeisma: try once, booting with live CD
<abaldwin> hey, Im experiencing some confusion with the sound system
<vlad_ri> hi2all :)
<jeisma> i did boot with the live cd, that's what i'm on right now
<Dr_willis> rinanir,  i know squat about pam... happy now?
<raavi_> what confusion is that
<raavi_> jeisma: can you mount your volumes now.
<jeisma> how would i do that?
<abaldwin> I have sound, all groOvy and happy, but when I log out and log in my daughter, who Ive set up as a user, there is no sound, although the sound system is configured precisely the same
<lascar> weird question: I password-protected my thumb drive in XP, and it won't even appear in linux when i plug it in.  Any workaround?
<raavi_> you become root by: sudo su
<rinanir> Dr_willis: not happy
<lascar> adaldwin: mad points for getting your daughter to use linux
<abaldwin> rinanir, not invisible...but I know nothing of PAM
<raavi_> abaldwin, may be you did not add sound for that user.
<misael> i need help installing programs in kubuntu
<abaldwin> oh yeah, this is a LINUX household, my daughter has been using Linux since she was 2 (shes 7 now)
<rinanir> abaldwin: thanks for response
<misael> how do i access the root user in kubuntu?
<lascar> abaldwin: awesomeness
<abaldwin> is that something I need to do from usermgmt? (add sound for the princesa)?
<syrcam> there is no real root user
<raavi_> misael: under live CD or on after installation
<misael> after installation
<johey> misael: You use sudo
<rinanir> misael: i know that you can only use sudo su -
<syrcam> do "sudo" if u want to do root actions
<lascar> What can i use in Kubuntu in place of Microsoft Publisher?
<jeisma> Dr_willis so can i not recover info from a dead hard drive?
<raavi_> abaldwin: yeah...can you please check that...
<misael> how do i do that
<misael> what is the sudo command
<raavi_> misael: try man sudo
<johey> misael: You type sudo before the command you like to run with root previlegies.
<syrcam> gives an command root rights
<abaldwin> yeah, and Im a little confused about the whole sudo thing ( recently switched to Kubu from Fedora)...I thought only I had sudo, but, when logged in formy daughter, my passowrd does not get sudo access, but hers does
<abaldwin> hold on checking her user settings for sound
<lascar> !publisher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about publisher - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lascar> !Microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<lascar> !Microsoft Publisher
<misael> whats the whole code to install some thing in
<vlad_ri> is there in KDE any posibility to change the keyboard layout by a key combination?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Microsoft Publisher - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raavi_> abaldwin: there is no such root password in kubuntu
<robotgeek> what does this publisher do?
<lascar> it's an app for desktop publishing
<johey> Isn't Publisher some kinda DTP program?
<lascar> banners, flyers, etc
<raavi_> abaldwin: just with normal user password, you can be root by using sudo
<lascar> johey: dtp?
<abaldwin> ok, I am not seeing where to configure access to sound in KUser
<johey> lascar: DTP is, as you said, DeskTop Publishing.
<lascar> ah
<misael> whats the whole command i need to put in the terminal to install something
<johey> lascar: You might try Scribus.
<misael> please help
<abaldwin> I confess, I dont understand thw usefulness of sudo, then.  I thought only I, the owner and administrator of the machine, would have access to sudo, and would be able to access sudo through terminal regardless of who is logged in (like true root)
<lascar> johey: can it handle .pub extensions?
<johey> lascar: I have no idea.
<raavi_> abaldwin: it is highly secure with sudo...you dont go as administrator
<lascar> misael: sudo apt-get install <app name goes here>
<jeisma> how can you tell if your hard drive is dead?
<misael> so i pud
<raavi_> so, possible attacks on your PC is very very less.
<voicu> abaldwin, only users that are members of the admin group have access to sudo. even so, they need to know the administrators password (the one you typed at install time)
<misael> sudo apt-get install /home/misael/amsn.package ????
<lascar> jeisma: listen to it.  literally
<misael> thats it?
<lascar> misael: if the package is a deb, yes
<misael> whats a deb?
<johey> lascar: I believe, however, Scribus is the most competent free DTP program.
<lascar> johey: ok, i'll give it a shot
<johey> lascar: Good luck!
<lascar> ty
<lascar> and while i'm at it, johey...
<lascar> what do you know of USB audio?
<abaldwin> ok, perhaps i found it...I added audio to her groups,..hmmm, but she is not in the sudo group, so why does her password give sudo access?
<raavi_> abaldwin: double click on user,
<johey> lascar: Not very much.
<abaldwin> huh, but when I was logged in under my daughters name, I could not get sudo by using my (admin) password, but only by using her password
<lascar> damn
<lascar> everyone,
<lascar> ALSA is screwing me over
<voicu> abaldwin, it shouldn't. that can only mean her user was created first (at install) and is the main admin :P
<misael> it tells me
<misael> that
<misael> couldnt find package
<wildfire_> Is there, a problem with Kubuntu, and Banshee or something anyone... Getting hangup on sound initilization of banshee.
<abaldwin> no, my user was created first, the admin, and hers was created after...doesnt make sense to me, and she isNOT in the admin or sudo group, either
<johey> misael: What package are you trying to install?
<misael> firefox
<misael> 2.0
<wildfire_> banshee 0.11.2
<misael> its
<misael> in my desktop
<wildfire_> lol
* Phazzer needs help
<fn0rdp0rtland> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<johey> misael: You should use the package delivered by the system. sudo apt-get install firefox
<misael> ok
<abaldwin> oddly, I am in the admin group, but not the sudo group, now that Im taking a look at that
<abaldwin> nor am I in the sound or audio group, but I have sound
<JoshJ> ok, katapult is cool
<JoshJ> discovered THAT by sheer accident
<Phazzer> Anyone willing to help a nub?
<wildfire_> anyone =( please enlighten me.. with your all knowingness..
<lascar> i've been trying to get my headset to work in Kubuntu
<lascar> it uses a usb adapter
<lascar> can someone help me?
<lascar> JoshJ: what do you know about katapult
<wildfire_> hmm, i what headset ?
<lascar> it seems so useless to me
<JoshJ> hit alt-space and it lets you type in the name of a program to run it
<johey> lascar: lsusb
<lascar> wildfire_: cyber acoustics
<lascar> johey: it shows up alright
<johey> lascar: What are the numbers?
<lascar> hey, so does my thumb drive!
<cyber_brain_mfkg> someone siad cyber???
<johey> lascar: The xxxx:xxxx
<cyber_brain_mfkg> *said
<lascar> johey: 0d8c:000c
<lascar> yeah, cyber acoustics
<lascar> it has the original mono plugs, but plugs in system through a usb adapter
<raavi__> abaldwin: can you get the sound now or...
<abaldwin> well, Ill have to log out and log her in, be right back
<Dheeraj_k__> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<misael> what is the command to install amsn if its located at home/misael/
<Zarephath> Anyone know where to download planeshifter? I just read about it in Tux Mag...however my googles don't seem to be working out..
<wildfire_> Nobody, is having trouble with Banshee on latest Xubuntu? caush i have no clue why it doesnt want to startup without hanging in sound initlization.. I tries 0.11.1 and 0.11.2.. same issue. Is there something i should know.. or try.
<johey> lascar: I don't know, but those numbers are great to use when googling about the problem.
<misael> what is the command to install amsn if its located at home/misael/
<misael> what is the command to install amsn if its located at home/misael/
<raavi__> misael: amsn is deb package or source files or bin file
<misael> what is the command to install amsn if its located at home/misael/
<misael> what is the command to install amsn if its located at home/misael/
<coreymon77> misael: get it from apt- sudo apt-get install amsn
<misael> i dont know
<misael> its just
<misael> a
<misael> amsn.package
<jeisma> lascar: listen to what literally?
<coreymon77> misael: !patience
<lascar> why use katapult when there's a run command already in existence?
<misael> sorry
<lascar> jeisma: the hard drive itself
<BluesKaj> Howdy , I keep trying to run install.sh as root , but it's not working...any suggestions ?
<lascar> remove the case and listen to it
<jeisma> should i hear it spinning?
<lascar> jeisma: indeed.
<raavi__> misael:  check that out with ls -l command
<coreymon77> misael: type this into konsole, sudo apt-get install amsn
<Zarephath> BluesKaj, : are you adding a ./ in front of it? If it isn't in the path it won't run
<jeisma> lascar: at what point will it be spinning? can i press something or should it be spinning right now?
<lascar> jeisma: also, ground yourself and touch it.  Hopefully, there should feel whirring.
<lascar> it should be spinning now
<lascar> but just to be sure, jeisma, reboot and check
<wildfire_> O well.. If nobody knows.. What other media player that doesnt stray to far from gnome should I try.. that will use the dirty codecs.
<jeisma> ok
<lascar> johey: ok, thanx
<misael> it gives me an error
<coreymon77> wildfire_: if you want gnome, why are you using kubuntu?
<jeisma> lascar: there's no way to check without having to listen to it?
<mc__> wildfire_: have ya tried mplayer?
<wildfire_> im using xubuntu
<coreymon77> misael: what error?
<wildfire_> ohh lol
<LinXway> I have a question on setting up printers I have a HP all in one and when I goto the printer add and click on the hp list it only shows 4 printers all of which are laser printers...when I was useing gnome desktop It listed every hp printer to select from and I am kinda at a loss as to why kde doesnt show all the hp printers like gnome does...so if some one can help out here because I am at a loss on this...
<jeisma> lascar: right now i heard a soft humming
<wildfire_> damn wrong channel.
<raavi__> wildfire: it does not depend on players, but only codecs
<wildfire_> Looks around..
<jeisma> lascar: but couldn't that be the live cd spinning?
<lascar> jeisma: not that i know of under kubuntu
<raavi__> wildfire: I prefer players comes with KDE,
<coreymon77> misael: whats the error?
<misael> unable to lock the administration directory
<lascar> jeisma: feel the whole drive
<misael> is another process using it?
<misael> that's what it sais
<misael> says
<coreymon77> misael:  do you have adept open?
<raavi__> misael: are you opening the adept window or
<wildfire_> let me terrorize the Xubutu channel for abit.. =P
<jeisma> #ubuntu
* cloakable notes KDE Look seems to be up, but is now timing out instead.
<lascar> LinXway: what?  what's your model?
<misael> the only thing i got open right know its the chat and terminal
<coreymon77> did you remember to use sudo?
<raavi__> misael: are you root now,
<LinXway> hp t65 and 7310 series
<misael> i guess
<misael> is the only account
<misael> in the computer
<lascar> LinXway: and you have cups installed right?
<raavi__> misael: open konsole, type sudo apt-get install amsn
* coreymon77 slaps his forhead
<LinXway> yes
<coreymon77> the sudo is very important
<misael> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<misael> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<misael> same thing
<raavi__> misael: close all konsole window
<coreymon77> well then you have adept, adept-updater or another apt process running
<misael> done
<misael> know what
<coreymon77> open konsole
<misael> ok
<misael> alredy did
<raavi__> misael: close all update manager on you system tray.
<coreymon77> and type exactly this
<misael> hold on
<coreymon77> raavi__:update manager wont cause problems unless its actually open and running
<fn0rdp0rtland> why does pasteing too much stuff mess up irc?
<coreymon77> misael: type sudo apt-get install amsn
<lascar> LinXway: go to peripherals, then printers, select the "add printer" module
<misael> ok
<raavi__> coreymon77: yeah for sure, but his error message says something like that
<lascar> hit hp and scroll WAY DOWN
<lascar> you'll find the officejet t65, LinXway
<LinXway> I have done that
<misael> same error
<raavi__> misael: are you updating your system right now or...
<lascar> LinXway: you selected the "t65 hpijs?"
<misael> no am not
<coreymon77> well then
<visik7> kdebluetooth on edgy is broken !!!
<misael> hold on i'll be back
<coreymon77> my last resort suggestion would be to restart x
<coreymon77> with ctl+alt+bkspc
<coreymon77> that should help it
<coreymon77> i dont know any other solution
<coreymon77> fn0rdp0rtland: its called flood protection
<raavi__> coreymon77: I cant belive that :)
<coreymon77> what?
<LinXway> mabye I am missing something here but where is  peripherals located at in the kde destop
<raavi__> the error message, he is getting while installing
<coreymon77> i just told him to ctrl+alt+backspace it
<Chris7mas> open kcontrol and go to Peripherals :)
<coreymon77> raavi__: if that doesnt help, i give up
<coreymon77> raavi__: btw, whats with the __ after your name?
<raavi__> coreymon77: nothing special.... :)
<fn0rdp0rtland> the __ means someone  else has his same name,irc puts the __ there to differnetate inbetween the diffrent people witht hte same name
<LinXway> ok that brings up the same printer wiizard that I get under the system setting window
<fn0rdp0rtland> like if i signed on to irq right now under coreymon77 i would be coreymon77_
<ubuntu__> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<ubuntu__> how do i fix that?
<coreymon77> fn0rdp0rtland: i know that, but i checked, there was nobody who had the name raavi
<lascar> linxway: so continue
<fangorious> how do I get konsole to start a login shell?
<fdoving> fangorious: from the commandline? 'konsole --ls'
<raavi> coreymon77: I had raavi_ before, after that my connection went down for a while so IRC put me to __
<fn0rdp0rtland> im having the same problem as ubuntu___ with teh status area locked
<LinXway> I jst get the same 4 printers listed
<jeisma> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<jeisma> how do i fix that?
<lascar> so pick one and continue to driver selection
<fdoving> !adept crash fix | jeisma
<ubotu> jeisma: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<raavi> coreymon77: Gives, no possibility for a bug.
<fangorious> fdoving: thanks
<fangorious> how do i get knetworkmanager to start on login?
<ebiven> Is there an easy way to get a Debian standard package to install in Kubuntu?  Ubuntu has been slow to update the KPilot package.
<lascar> ebiven: yep
<fdoving> fangorious: leave it running when you logout.
<lascar> ebiven: use the dpgk command: sudo dpkg --install <deb package>
<fn0rdp0rtland> ubotu: thanx i needed that too you lovly robot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanx i needed that too you lovly robot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lascar> lol
<ebiven> lascar: Did that, it gives me dependency errors on the same packages except with -ubuntu on the end.
<LjL> ebiven, lascar: in theory, that can work. but be aware that it may not work (you don't necessarily have the right versions of libraries/stuff), and it *might break things* as well. in general, installing Debian packages is not recommended and not supported
<coreymon77> fn0rdp0rtland: btw, no you wouldnt, i own coreymon77_ aswell
<fdoving> ebiven: you can get the kpilot fix from http://ubuntu.lnix.net/edgy/updates/kdepim-proposed/
<lascar> Ljl: indeed
<ebiven> fdoving: You are THE MAN.
<ebiven> fdoving: Is there some way to make that easier to find or am I just such a noob that I didn't know to look there while everyone else did?
<fdoving> ebiven: i'd like feedback, especially if they work.
<fn0rdp0rtland> coreymon77:  i was just using your name as an example that irc would continue to add _ to the end of a name untill it found one
<lascar> is anyone else getting timeouts with archive.ubuntu.com?
<fdoving> ebiven: no, the packages are ment for edgy-updates, it just takes so much time to get them there.. it's a somewhat long process.
<ebiven> fdoving: Where do you want the feedback sent?  It's the least I can do.
<larson9999> lascar: funny you should mention that.  i am right now
<fdoving> ebiven: comments to https://launchpad.net/bugs/66313 would be great.
<lascar> larson9999: ah, so it's not me
* lascar will do anything to get usb audio to chill with kubuntu
<lbulb> people, the dcc is not working.
<lascar> funny thing is my headset runs PERFECTLY under skype
<ebiven> fdoving: Will I need to update the rest of the KDEPIM packages, or is KPilot enough?
<lascar> detection and all
<larson9999> lascar: i just changed to eu. instead of us.
<lascar> larson9999: and it works?
<larson9999> yeah
<fangorious> is there an amarok-gstreamer engine? amarok doesn't seem to be recognizing any of my m4a files (rhythmbox/banshee/totem have no problem)
<lascar> fangorious: did you buy them off of itunes?
<fdoving> ebiven: try just kpilot first, if it doesn't work, try the rest. I don't have a palm, i just made the packages with the debian patch.
<fangorious> lascar: nope
<fn0rdp0rtland> process table wont let kill some procesess any idea?
<TheGateKeeper> flash7 --> 9 upgrade & in dapper too nice
<fangorious> lascar: those are m4p files
<fangorious> lascar: i ripped plain unencrypter AAC files in itunes
<lascar> fangorious: then there shouldn't be a problem...
<fangorious> lascar: that's what I thought, but after specifying the folder with all my files in the Build Collection dialog, it doesn't find any tracks
<lascar> is the recursive box checked?
<fangorious> lascar: yeah
<robotgeek> fangorious: you might need the mp3 codecs before it scans
<jeisma> I went to my Storage Media folder >> to my Remote Share (unionfs) >> and there were files. Is this my hard drive?
<larson9999> lascar: works but slow
<jeisma> anyone know?
<jeisma> I went to my Storage Media folder >> to my Remote Share (unionfs) >> and there were files. Is this my hard drive?
<robotgeek> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lbulb> unix_infidel: how can i get the dcc running? it's enabled but won't accept files from users
<jeisma> !repeat
<jeisma> awww
<jeisma> so nobody knows?
<robotgeek> jeisma: please be patient, if someone knows, someone will answer
<jeisma> heard you the first time
<lascar> jeisma: do you know the path to your drive?
<fangorious> robotgeek: you have any more info on that? (i'm not using mp3 files btw, am using AAC files)
<jeisma> no
<robotgeek> !codecs > fangorious
<robotgeek> fangorious: that page might have the info required, i dont know offhand
<jeisma> lascar: do you know how to fix a boot disk failure?
<lascar> nope
<jeisma> ok well can you help me play streaming video on my live cd?
<fn0rdp0rtland> why dont 3d games work with linux?its the lack of directX right?why cant someone program directX lke thing for linux?
<jeisma> i got the windows codecs
<jeisma> and i'm trying to get the totem-xine-firefox-plugins
<Dr_willis> fn0rdp0rtland,  go research wine and cedega
<jeisma> but they don't show up in my adept?
<lascar> there is, you using cedega, fn0rdp0rtland
<lascar> hmm...
<ebiven> fdoving: Just the KPilot package was enough, my Treo 650 now syncs up perfectly.
<ebiven> Thanks a ton.
<TheGateKeeper> jeisma: has your hdd died?
<jeisma> TheGateKeeper: i don't know yet
<fn0rdp0rtland> Dr_willis:  thanx what are you a doctor of?
<fdoving> ebiven: great. thanks for testing. did you comment on the bug in launchpad?
<Dr_willis> fn0rdp0rtland,  and there are 3d games out for linux. the quake games, rtcw:et, savage 1 and 2, several of the Unreal Torueyments,  Never WInters Nights.
<lascar> jeisma: i prefer mplayer
<lascar> but at any rate
<Dr_willis> fn0rdp0rtland,  im a Dr of Love!
<jeisma> mplayer?
<ebiven> Doing that now
<lascar> launch synaptic, jeisma
<fn0rdp0rtland> any in the repos?
<lascar> or install it if you haven't already
<fangorious> robotgeek: I already have al those gstreamer-plugins packages installed. I can play my files with any gstreamer app. I just need amarok to use gstreamer
<robotgeek> lol, i was waiting for some crazy reply Dr_willis
<TheGateKeeper> jeisma: so exactly what is the problem?
<fdoving> ebiven: great, thanks :)
<jeisma> lascar: well will that help play flash videos as well?
<robotgeek> fangorious: then select the gstreamer engine in amarok
<Dr_willis> There is a Ubuntu-games web site i recall
<jeisma> TheGateKeeper: my computer starts up and it stats Boot Disk Failure, please put in boot disk and press enter
<lascar> no jeisma, you'll need flash for that ;)
<fangorious> robotgeek: all i have is xine, arts, and and "<no engine>"
<jeisma> lascar: ok so how do i get totem-xine-firefox-plugins cause that helped me play flash last time
<fn0rdp0rtland> um my computer just said  "cannot talk to klauncher"
<robotgeek> fangorious: you might need to install it then
<TheGateKeeper> jeisma: ok are you sure that the bios is trying to boot from the hdd?
<fn0rdp0rtland> how do i restart it?
<lascar> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<fangorious> robotgeek: can you tell me the package name
<fangorious> robotgeek: i have amarok-* installed already
<jeisma> TheGateKeeper: well first in line is my floppy, then cd, then hard drive
<lascar> jeisma: that'll get you flash support for firefox
<Dr_willis> hmm...
<fn0rdp0rtland> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Dr_willis> df -h | lpr
<Dr_willis> lpr: Error - no default destination available.
<LinXway> can any one point me too a tutorial or a howto on printer setup in kubuntu...
<jeisma> lascar what will? the totem?
<Dr_willis> ok.. how do ya set a default.. :) heh heh
<robotgeek> fangorious: edgy/dapper?
<jeisma> lascar so what will get it for me for konqueror?
<lascar> jeisma: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<TheGateKeeper> jeisma: and the floppy & cd are empty?
<fangorious> robotgeek: dapper
<mc__> LinXway: look at wiki.ubuntu.com ,and searhc for Printer
<Dheeraj_k_> .
<jeisma> TheGateKeeper: yes
<LinXway> I did that it doesnt solve my problm
<lascar> jeisma: good question; i'm kinda fuzzy on that.  I believe a manual dl and install was necessary for that
<TheGateKeeper> jeisma: and you are sure that the bios has not lost it's settings?
<BluesKaj> flash for mozilla plugin needs to have it's own dir , not the flashdir ..otherwise FF & mozilla won't play flash
<lbulb> mc__: how do i fix the dcc in Konversation
<jeisma> TheGateKeeper well what would i check to see if it has not lost its settings?
<jeisma> lascar: i did that sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla and it couldn't find the package
<lbulb> mc__: it's enabled in the onfigure options but i cn't accept any files
<lascar> ?
<lascar> jeisma: are your repositories updated?
<mc__> lbulb: dont know sorry,maybe some ports are blocked
<fangorious> hm .... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-160500.html
<jeisma> lascar: i just updated them
<coreymon77> funny
<jeisma> lascar: so they should be up to date
<TheGateKeeper> jeisma: well if you go into the bios & everything seems normal you should be ok
<coreymon77> maybe we scared that amsn person away
<robotgeek> fangorious: hmm, i think dapper kubuntu does not have a package for it, sorry
<jeisma> TheGateKeeper everything looked fine. the time was off
<BluesKaj> !mozilla flash plugin
<ubotu> mozilla: The Mozilla Internet application suite - meta package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.7.13-0.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<lascar> jeisma: perhaps you misspelled it?
<fangorious> robotgeek: yeah, just found that forum link
<lbulb> mc__: i it a setting on my comp or it's controlled from the network?
<lbulb> *is
<jeisma> lascar: i copied and pasted
<TheGateKeeper> jeisma: if you want to test your hard disk use badblocks
<coreymon77> he said hed be right back and that was 30 minutes ago
<lascar> then perhaps i misspelled?  :-)
<jeisma> TheGateKeeper: how would i do that?
<TheGateKeeper> !grub > jeisma
<jeisma> lascar: ha hey jk, it's not updated i'm updating for sure this time
<robotgeek> fangorious: cool
<fn0rdp0rtland> how do i restart klauncher
<jeisma> TheGateKeeper what is that?
<fangorious> robotgeek: thanks for looking though
<TheGateKeeper> jeisma: run badblocks from the command line from a live cd
<fn0rdp0rtland> any know how to restart Klauncher?
<jeisma> TheGateKeeper where would that be in the links you gave me?
<TheGateKeeper> jeisma: also read the PM how to reinstall grub
<mc__> lbulb: its controlled from the router
<lascar> so is it safe to say that nobody here knows anything about headsets and Kubuntu?
<fn0rdp0rtland> !klauncher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klauncher - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeisma> TheGateKeeper: what's grub?
<lascar> grub = partition manager
<lascar> like lilo
<fangorious> jeisma: the boot loader, where you pick what kernel/os you want to boot
<TheGateKeeper> jeisma: grub is the linux boot loader
<word> is wine down?
<lascar> !headset
<word> as in..winehq.org
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headset - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lascar> !usb audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheGateKeeper> jeisma: if you use an IDE hdd you can check it with badblock -v /dev/hda  <-- or whatever it is called
<lascar> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<lascar> !oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheGateKeeper> jeisma: oops I meant badblocks -v /dev/hda  <-- or whatever it is called
<lascar> !dsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lascar> !/dev/dsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev/dsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<LjL> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lascar> i'm not abusing
<lascar> those are all serious queries
<LjL> lascar: no, randomly trying factoids until you find ones that work is abusing the bot
<jeisma> TheGateKeeper: what do i type in the terminal to use badblocks exactly?
<LjL> read the wiki and learn how you can search for factoids instead
<lascar> oh
<eloquence_> sup everybody
<LjL> or, if you really want to just keep guessing, do it in a private query with the bot, don't flood the channel
<lascar> my apologies, should've known better
<LjL> it's ok
<eloquence_> can somebody help me with what this website tells me I have to do to install my wireless driver:
<eloquence_> In order to be able to compile the driver you will need to have the the kernel headers and source and the development tools and libraries installed.
<eloquence_> http://cepes.org.pe/jaime/dv8000t.html
<lascar> do you really need to compile?
<lascar> what's your chipset?
<BluesKaj> has anyone tackled the Mythtv, and all it's optional utilities, installation procedure ?
<eloquence_> this guy has my same laptop but is using fedora ... i am on kubuntu 6.06 ...
<eloquence_> Linux version 2.6.15-26-386
<lascar> (i hate edgy; remind me to NEVER go beta again)
<word> BluesKaj: yes..
<BluesKaj> word, do you have it working ?
<word> almost
<TheGateKeeper> jeisma: well like I said if you have an ide drive called hda  then it would be badblocks -v /dev/hda
<word> one of the 3 installs i have setup is giving me grief
<BluesKaj> word, define almost :)
<eloquence_> anybody know wher ei can go to read up on installing the headers and that other stuff?
<eloquence_> This guy had the same problem I have right now: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/61647-installing-ieee80211-file-missing.html
<word> BluesKaj: just that...3 setups 2 work fine one doesnt
<TheGateKeeper> jeisma: if you are using sata then I think it would be badblocks -v /dev/sda
<BluesKaj> word, is there a procedure or description of the install steps available somewhere ? I've been told that configuring Mythtv is quite a task .
<word> BluesKaj: i think ubuntu's wiki finally has an adequate tutorial
<lascar> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<cloakable> BluesKaj: Not on Edgy. Edgy had the latest version available
<lascar> oh wow, and i was actually considering buying a tuner card...
<BluesKaj> cloakable, ?
<lascar> eloquence_: what chipset is your wireless card?
<BluesKaj> TVtime works ok  with my ATI TV Wonder pro in video but there is no audio
<cloakable> BluesKaj: MythTV version 0.20 is on Edgy. Latest version, looks pretty easy to setup - just apt-get it
<purpleposeidon> How can I use a different mirror w/ apt-get?
<purpleposeidon> just for temporary
<lascar> purpleposeidon: edit your sources.list file to reflect the mirror of your choice
<lascar> and i'm out
<h3sp4wn> purpleposeidon: what mirror do you usually use ?
<milaks> Hi. While in slackware it works perfectly, in Kubuntu when I try to debug some simple c++ program in Eclipse I get:  No registers, Stopped due to shared library event, Stopped due to shared library event. Does anyone know how to solve this please (and yes, I've been in #eclipse channel but it seems noone is alive there)?
<max__> can someone give me the link to the alternate instalitions for kubuntu
<eloquence_> lascar sorry i was away
<eloquence_> my wireless card is an intel ipw3945
<unix_infidel> max__: alternate?
<max__> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<snowice> is there a repository for the latest version of clamav?
<alfmatos> hi, i came across a bug on lunchpad, wich turned out to be KDE only, related... What is the appropriate action, to subscribe the Kubuntu team to the bug ?
<LjL> alfmatos: try asking on #ubuntu-bugs perhaps
<alfmatos> LjL, thanks will do
<eloquence_> is there anything complicated to installing the kernel headers and source and the development tools and libraries?
<fn0rdp0rtland> hate my computer
<h3sp4wn> eloquence_: aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<h3sp4wn> eloquence_: kernel-headers-`uname -r` (for sarge)
<eloquence_> ?
<eloquence_> type those into console?
<eloquence_> thats it?
<h3sp4wn> eloquence_: the first one
<h3sp4wn> eloquence_: sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<joe_> Hey anyone, shortly after changing samba settings so I could share w my widows computer,  my router is blank when I try to access it.
<eloquence_> ok
<BluesKaj> anyone have a TV Wonder Pro working on Edgy withiut a seperate audio feed from the source ?
<joe_> does this sound like a security breach?
<eloquence_> that's it?
<fn0rdp0rtland> would a metal computer desk that my laptop sits on interfere with a wifi card?
<eloquence_> and source and the development tools and libraries?
<unix_infidel> fn0rdp0rtland: not enough no.
<eloquence_> is there a 10,000 volt current running thru the metal desk?
<joe_> should I reset the router?
<flaccid_> fn0rdp0rtland: its possible
<bubu1uk> what's the command to unlock package database? adept crashed.
<h3sp4wn> bubu1uk: /msg ubotu adept crash fix
<unix_infidel> fn0rdp0rtland: only way is if the wireless router was beneath you.
<flaccid_> its still possible
<fn0rdp0rtland> i just keep getting kicked offline every couple minutes
<eloquence_> h3sp4wn:  what bout the source and the development tools and libraries?
<h3sp4wn> fn0rdp0rtland: It can affect it try leaving too many empty can's around a router you are trying to use
<fn0rdp0rtland> ive been having the same problem with a cantenna too
<unix_infidel> fn0rdp0rtland: are you getting kicked offline the net or the internal network.
<fn0rdp0rtland> thiink il just move my computer
<bubu1uk> h3sp4wn: thanx
<eloquence_> good question unix_infidel
<fn0rdp0rtland> whats the diffrence?
<h3sp4wn> eloquence_: source is linux-source-2.6.17 development tools is too vague for me to answer
<unix_infidel> fn0rdp0rtland: if you are kicked off the external network it can be a whole buncha things.
<fn0rdp0rtland> unix_infidel: how do i tell?
<unix_infidel> fn0rdp0rtland: if you can still ping the wireless router that means there's nothing wrong with your "wireless connection"
<eloquence_> ok h3sp4wn
<unix_infidel> at the same time, your wireless router can be overloaded by your external internet connection.
<fn0rdp0rtland> unix_infidel:  how would i find the ip for the router?
<flaccid_> unless you have packet loss
<eloquence_> i can just select both the headers and the source from adept right?
<fn0rdp0rtland> i dont even know whos router im on
<eloquence_> lo fn0rdp0rtland
<eloquence_> maybe u r like using sum1 elses
<unix_infidel> fn0rdp0rtland: just try moving the computer
<eloquence_> and they are tryin to get u off
<snowice> never mind, seems that klamav can take care of that
<fn0rdp0rtland> even if they think they have password protection?would they even bother to look?i dont use much bandwith
<eloquence_> lol
<eloquence_> all this time u been piggie backing
<eloquence_> u oompa loompa!
<fn0rdp0rtland> but i get 90-100% signal strength constently
<fn0rdp0rtland> shouldent be kicking me off,i dont know give me a minute to move my box
<helge> I have this file: ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run , anyone knows how to make the file "run"?
<h3sp4wn> helge: I wouldn't recommend running that manually
<helge> Oh?
<alvin> hi ppl
<h3sp4wn> helge: http://www.kanotix.com/files/install-fglrx-debian.sh
<alvin> anyone here from sd ca?
<h3sp4wn> helge: Use that it makes deb's and does the job in a cleaner way
<h3sp4wn> helge: wget http://www.kanotix.com/files/install-fglrx-debian.sh
#kubuntu 2007-11-26
<tekteen> u do not have a network card?
<ToddEDM> i do.. its a linksys WMP54G
<tekteen> no, wired
<ToddEDM> oh , nope
<BanisterKelly> Do I need to restart samba?
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> if you want I will try to google
<ToddEDM> please
<tekteen> one sec
<Murchadh> BanisterKelly: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<BanisterKelly> Thank you
<Murchadh> BanisterKelly: NP, hope you get it working.
<BanisterKelly> I tried to access the shared folder and its asking for a password.
<BanisterKelly> \\Optiplex\IPC$
<BanisterKelly> At least it trying.  lol
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: Linux experts?
<tekteen> ToddEDM: quick question: Does it ask if you want to install from "a local folder or the internet"?
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: afaik, this channel is full of them. Have you tried the ubuntu forums?
<Murchadh> BanisterKelly: Check in the smb.conf file under Authentication if there is a ; in front of security = user. If not add it, restart samba and try again.
<BanisterKelly> Okay.
<ToddEDM> no tekteen
<tekteen> ok
<BanisterKelly> I really appreciate your help and putting up with me being new to this stuff.
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: I have surfed the infinite waves of the net
<tekteen> I can not believe you have no wired network
<ToddEDM> lol
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: I think the last thing left for me to do is to physically take it to a Linux tech for further inspection
<ToddEDM> i could move my computer downstairs
<ToddEDM> lol
<ToddEDM> not really
<BanisterKelly> Yes there is.
<BanisterKelly> ; Security = User
<BanisterKelly> ;   security = user
<tekteen> ToddEDM: does it say what "package" it could not download?
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: What exactly is the problem?
<Murchadh> BanisterKelly: Again, not a secure solution, I'd advise reading up on samba if you plan to have it running long term. Samba should be hardened by creating users on the linux machine for all people who are going to access the shares.
<Murchadh> BanisterKelly: What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<BanisterKelly> 7.10
<BanisterKelly> Live CD install
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: For the life of me, I cannot figure out the DMA issue. Kaffeine is quite choppy.
<ToddEDM> it says "The Software Source for the package    bcm43xx-fwcutter     is not enabled" when i try to enable the restricted driver
<BanisterKelly> Been using for the past 2-3 days.
<tekteen> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubotu> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-3 (gutsy), package size 25 kB, installed size 116 kB
<BanisterKelly> Not a bad OS just have to get used to it.
<draik> ardchoille: Ok, had to disconnect from the net on friend's computer
<tekteen> ok
<BanisterKelly> I will admit has some great software selections
<tekteen> one sec
<ToddEDM> k
<darkness_s> ToodEDM, open up adept _manager
<ToddEDM> its open
<darkness_s> go to adept--manage repositories
<ToddEDM> ok
<BanisterKelly> Networking Linux/Windows is just a temporary thing until I can get a DVD drive for the other PC.
<BanisterKelly> About a week.
<tekteen> 32 or 64 bit?
<ToddEDM> 32
<Murchadh> BanisterKelly: You may need to add the Workgroup name to the start of the smb.conf file.
<tekteen> ToddEDM: first download this "http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bcm43xx-fwcutter/bcm43xx-fwcutter_006-3_i386.deb"
<darkness_s> ToddEDM: then check all the boxes in the Software Kubuntu tab.
<ardchoille> draik: tbh, I would have given up on that a long time ago and either used another computer or replaced that drive.
<tekteen> darkness_s: he has no wired network
<darkness_s> tekteen: oh
<darkness_s> ok
<draik> ardchoille: His computer and I bought the drive not too long ago. I know it's not bad hardware, but I would like a new set of eyes of this "mission"
<darkness_s> ToddEDM: listen to tekteen
<tekteen> ToddEDM: then move it to the other computer (usb drive, cd, ect)
<darkness_s> :)
<tekteen> :-)
<tekteen> lol
<BanisterKelly> What was the restart command?
<darkness_s> .    /etc/init.d/samba restart
<BanisterKelly> Thank you
<ToddEDM> ok i got it downloaded, i will be back,kids need me for a sec
<tekteen> tell me when u r back
<moope2> how do I stop alsa loading on boot?
<tekteen> ToddEDM: u back?
<BanisterKelly> This is as bas as trying to have 98 access XP.  lol
<BanisterKelly> as bad
<scrubb2000> Hello?
<tekteen> hello
<scrubb2000> I always like to check for signs of life before asking a question. =)
<tekteen> ok
<scrubb2000> Do you know what module(s) are needed to use a TV card? (Happauge PVR150)
<scrubb2000> Or how can I check to see if linux already has it configured?
<tekteen> I forgot. I can look it up
<scrubb2000> Where does one look that up?
<tekteen> google
<scrubb2000> Oh.
 * scrubb2000 smacks forehead
<tekteen> :-)
<scrubb2000> I just found linuxtv.org...I bet that'll be helpful.  heh heh
<tekteen> it is called ivti
<tekteen> itvt*
<tekteen> ivtv*
<tekteen> I have gone instane
<tekteen> it is called ivtv
<draik> Wow... so many broken keyboards today.
<tekteen> ToddEDM: u back?
<Murchadh> BanisterKelly: On the Windows PC, try giving the linux username and password that you normally logon to the kubuntu machine with. Other than that you may need to create a user on the kubuntu machine with the same username and password as the Windows PC. I gotta go for a while. If it's still giving you problems have a good read of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605. Good luck with it. Persevere, kubuntu rocks!
<ToddEDM> yep, i just got it on my ipod shuffle(that went through the wash) and its installing on the desktop machine
<ToddEDM> the old shuffle is good only for a USBstick now
<tekteen> lol
<tekteen> my usb stick has gone through wash and dry... TWICE
<tekteen> I am 14 and leave stuff in my pockets
<ToddEDM> lol
<tekteen> the dryer is a good place to find pencils
<crazy6> hrm, booting with "splash" makes X not work properly (black screen)
<ToddEDM> sticks go good through the wash, but this ipod did not
<scrubb2000> Washing it shouldn't be a problem since it's nonvolatile.
<scrubb2000> Drying is more dicey...static discharge could kill it easily.
<tekteen> ToddEDM: So... Does the wireless work?
<ToddEDM> it was free with a cell phone anyways
<ToddEDM> hold on a sec
<ToddEDM> ok i went to enable the restricted driver.....
<ToddEDM> now it wants me to locate the file, or download from internet
<tekteen> does it just work. without that
<stdin> tekteen: the bcm43xx-fwcutter needs to download the firmware from the net to install it (or install from a local file)
<ToddEDM> maybe i should restart ?
<tekteen> stdin: he install a deb of it
<tekteen> yes
<ToddEDM> yes i installed the deb
<tekteen> try it
<stdin> tekteen: yea, the deb install script downloads the file
<tekteen> restart
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> ToddEDM: nm
<scrubb2000> This is weird.
<ToddEDM> ok its restarting
<ToddEDM> lol
<stdin> tekteen, ToddEDM: it needs http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<scrubb2000> Linux seems to see my TV card is there, the firmware is present, the modules are loaded, but /dev/dvb/adapter* doesn't exist...
<tekteen> ty stdin
<scrubb2000> Anyone have any idea why, or how I can create it?
<ciacon> hi all
<tekteen> hi
<flaccid> brb
<ciacon> I have just installed my kubutu (again ;-(  ) and wanted to ask, what the meta-packages is called, that includes all the restricted formats, is called...
<stdin> ciacon: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, KDE4 doesn't seem to quite ready yet
 * stdin doesn't recall anyone saying KDE4 was ready
<ToddEDM> restricted driver IN USE!
<tekteen> YES!
<tekteen> so have you tested it?
<Dragnslcr> I didn't quite expect glaring bugs though
<ToddEDM> just did..... cant get www.google up
<Dragnslcr> Like the system tray showing up in the middle of the screen and apparently not movable
<stdin> ToddEDM: have you activated the network, with network manager?
<scrubb2000> Can anyone help me with my TV card?
<stdin> Dragnslcr: yeah, it's not ready yet ;)
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<ToddEDM> stdin:  im trying , not sure how though
<Dragnslcr> And I really hope that the KDE3-style K menu will be available
<stdin> ToddEDM: you should just be able to right-click the icon in the system tray and choose the network to connect to
<Dragnslcr> Looks very promising though. Looking forward to the final release
<stdin> Dragonath: I'm sure someone will come up with a kde3 style clone
<ToddEDM> when i single left click it, i get NO ACTIVE DEVICE
<tekteen> ToddEDM: right click
<scrubb2000> Anybody?  TV card help?  Please :(
<stdin> ToddEDM: you may have to reboot after getting the driver...
<ToddEDM> i see no networks
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I heard that creating desktop and panel widgets is supposed to be almost-painfully easy in KDE4
<tekteen> reboot
<ToddEDM> ok stdin i will
<ToddEDM> and i gotta go check out the kids gingerbread house
<ToddEDM> brb
<stdin> scrubb2000: if no one answers, it generally means no one knows. be patient and ask again in a while. you can also ask in #ubuntu seeing as it's not Kubuntu specific
<stdin> ooh, too impatient...
<scrubb2000> whoops
<scrubb2000> That's the last time I click a button I don't know what it does...
<stdin> scrubb2000: you just missed me say "if no one answers, it generally means no one knows. be patient and ask again in a while. you can also ask in #ubuntu seeing as it's not Kubuntu specific"
<Dragnslcr> I vaguely recall that KControl was supposed to be the standard instead of System Settings. Is that true, or am I imagining stuff again?
<stdin> Dragnslcr: no, other way around. kcontrol got broken horrible in the port so it was mostly abandoned
<Dragnslcr> Ah
<Dragnslcr> Guess I should stop using KControl then
<stdin> yep :p
<Dragnslcr> Will the new System Settings have a spot for Autostart apps? That seems like the only real difference between the two
<stdin> maybe, not all the modules are finished (and integrated) get
<Dragnslcr> Know offhand if there's an RC2 planned, or are they just going with a release and then fixing stuff that comes up in 4.0.1+?
<Dragnslcr> Or I can just read the schedule notes
<stdin> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule <
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I asked before I read the details for the 4.0.1 release
<ToddEDM> it is working guys
<Dragnslcr> That's what I get for only reading the table of contents
<ToddEDM> thanks for being so patient with me!
<pjeide> hmm.. I just installed Mplayer and also w32codecs, but I am still unable to play any divx movies
<tekteen> ToddEDM: cool
<pjeide> the window that is supposed to contain the movie is just distorted as if the codec isn't installed... I can hear the audio in the background, and I have the video output set to xv/X11 in Mplayer
<pjeide> and there was no hitch installing w32codecs
<pjeide> I can play other video, just not divx video
<pjeide> oh shoot.. I COULD play other video. now I cannot
<pjeide> now video is broken in both Mplayer and Kaffeine
<pjeide> all formats
<pjeide> Totem, Mplayer and Kaffeine all produce a box of distorted color bars
<pjeide> what is the best way to reinstall all video codecs...?
<steve_n> hi, i am a new linux user, i need some help on Kubuntu 7.10 installation
<Dragnslcr> pjeide- I've gotten that problem a few times. I'm not quite sure what causes it (might be related to Compiz), but restarting the X server fixes it
<pjeide> Dragnslcr: thanks
<pjeide> I'll give it a shot
<steve_n> i recently install Kubuntu, all installation is fine. After that it prompted me for 'Distribution Upgrade' which stuck at zero percent for hours. Not sure what really went wrong
<tekteen> steve_n: I think you were already at the newest version
<tekteen> steve: open a konsole and type "sudo apt-get update" then the enter key
<Dragnslcr> steve_n- there was a bug in Adept where it would show a new version being available after a 7.10 install
<steve_n> ok. if i close the Distribution Upgrade now, my pc can't book into Kubuntu anymore
<steve_n> last night, i close it and i had to reinstall Kubuntu again
<steve_n> Dragnslcr, should just ignore the Adept updates and use 'sudo apt-get update' command instead to get all the latest fixes for Kubuntu gutsy ?
<steve_n> is there anyway that i can install Kubuntu without reformatting the harddisk ?
<Dragnslcr> You should only have to format the system partition. This is why it's a good idea to make /home its own partition
<steve_n> Dragnslcr : normally for system partition, how much space would be require ?
<Dragnslcr> How big is the hard drive?
<steve_n> 80 GB
<steve_n> i had another 40 GB as the second hard drive
<Dragnslcr> Probably 10 GB should work
<Dragnslcr> I think 20 GB is normal for larger disks
<steve_n> if i close the Distribution upgrade, is there a way to recover without re-installing ?
<Dragnslcr> I have 50 GB on / for some bizarre reason. Probably ignorance on my part
<Dragnslcr> I dunno offhand. You can try using the recovery mode option in Grub
<steve_n> ok. would try that.
<steve_n> if i format the hard disk in Kubuntu, am I allowed to create folder on it ? I tried previously and had authority issues
<steve_n> not sure what went wrong, it doesn't allowed me to create any folder
<Dragnslcr> Depends where. Usually only root can create directories outside of your home directory
<steve_n> how do i change to root ? am i the administrator by default and should have access to all the drive folder creation authority ?
<Dragnslcr> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dragnslcr> Should probably do a bit of reading on sudo
<steve_n> ok. would do that :)
<scrubb2000> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<draik> !info xine | scrubb2000
<ubotu> scrubb2000: Package xine does not exist in gutsy
<draik> Does anyone here play Uplink?
<steve_n> anyone, is ubuntu better or kubuntu better ? or both are the same cause one is running in Gnone and another one running in KDE ?
<draik> steve_n: Please don't start a flame war
<steve_n> oops..sorry
<steve_n> i didnt mean to
<pjeide> steve_n: the difference is gnome vs kde
<draik> steve_n: K/Ubuntu is preference only. period.
<steve_n> ok..thanks guys :)
<K`zan> Just installed 7.1 and during updates it blew out and upon installing anything so far I get this:
<K`zan> There was an error commiting changes.  Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages of the comit would break packages.  Latest was trying to install xchat.  Any thoughts appreciated!
<steve_n> K`zan : i had also just installed 7.1 yesterday. I also faced the same problem as you. I think could be some flaws in Adept. I am still very new to Kubuntu so i could be wrong.
<ardchoille> aptitude *cough*
<xniper> Hello. I'm trying to install kubuntu on my desktop and upon loading the live CD I'm getting an error of "Frequency Over Ragne". So I went to the CLI and changed the HorizSync and VertRefresh. But as I did startx again, I'm now getting this error: AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable. Can anyone help?
<K`zan> steve_n: Thanks, looks like I head back to deb4 :-/.  Been fighting with strangeness on this all day today.
<K`zan> Dunno which is broken, lots of packages (uncluding update stuff) or adept.
<K`zan> At any rate I am tired so perhaps I'll try something else later.
<K`zan> Thanks folks!
<rickdog> hey, anybody had any freeze-up problems after being idle for some time, on a laptop, with kubuntu 7.10?
<jughead> rickdog, I left my desktop on for 4-5 days and it locked up at some point.  I had to do a hard reset
<rickdog> well this is related to the powersaving mode  i think and it happens after like 45 minutes, have to turn off laptop with power button
<neighborlee> ahhh
<neighborlee> wth!!
<neighborlee> rickdog, ahh another rick in here causing me heeeeeadaches
<neighborlee> dain I h ate th at
<neighborlee> :)anyway
<steve_n> does anyone faced a problem with Kubuntu restart ? I restarted Kubuntu and i had to do a physical reset of my pc
<neighborlee> rickdog, is a known buntu problem atm I think.ie:  acpi issues in latest release
<rickdog> acpi? any ideas on how to tweak it?
<ryan-c> is there any way to keep aRts from lagging?
<neighborlee> ryan-c, lagging ?
<substancev> hey all. I wanted to come in here and say that i found the fix for the issues i have been having with kubuntu and my hp pavilion laptop. The NVIDIA drivers was the cause of the problems and not allowing me to enter into gui mode. the fix is simply edit (sudo nano /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common) and change DISABLED_MODULES="" to DISABLED_MODULES="nv". thanks all and sorry to leave most of you mind boggled
<substancev> basically you can install the nvidia linux drivers and it will work.. until you reboot and your back at square one
<substancev> this will fix that
<excoder> Hello. I'm trying to install kubuntu on my desktop and upon loading the live CD I'm getting an error of "Frequency Over Ragne". So I went to the CLI and changed the HorizSync and VertRefresh. But as I did startx again, I'm now getting this error: AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable. Can anyone help?
<Zombocom> my xserver is acting up so I'm in console, what's the command to configure the X server?
<Zombocom> sudo xsomething-something xorg-xserver or whatever
<neighborlee> Zombocom, I used to know ;)..dpkg something or other LOL
<neighborlee> I rarely have  had to do it
<Zombocom> I like to mess with settings
<neighborlee> :))
<Zombocom> so I told it stuff about a primary and secondary monitor
<Zombocom> and it freaked out
<neighborlee> Zombocom, naughty
<Zombocom> lol thanks neighborlee
<nosrednaekim> Zombocom: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Zombocom> thank you nosrednaekim
<neighborlee> Zombocom, sudo dpkg --reconfigure xorg-server ? ;00
<neighborlee> hm
<nosrednaekim> neighborlee: close!
<neighborlee> excoder, id go back to a safed file and start over .
<ubuntu__> g
<excoder> neighborlee, what do you mean by safed file?
<neighborlee> well I was sorta close o_0
<neighborlee> saved < sorry
<excoder> oh okay. but I'm trying to boot from the CD. I'm not able to get to the GUI interface coz it's saying Frequency Ove Range.
<nosrednaekim> excoder: use the safe video mode
<excoder> nosrednaekim, you mean the second option on the Menu? That doesn't work either.
<excoder> nosrednaekim, I also tried the vga=771 noapic nolapic   and doesnt work too.
<neighborlee> excoder, if not go into that xorg file and only chaneg the line that mentions your horz/vert refresh rates
<nosrednaekim> ah
<nosrednaekim> ex
<nosrednaekim> excoder: is this an installed system?
<neighborlee> excoder, making sure its right for your monitor of course..check your m anual if you need to
<excoder> neighborlee, I already did that and it worked. Frequency was fixed. Now my problem is when i do "startx" I'm now getting a different error: AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<excoder> nosrednaekim, it's a fresh install. I'm still going to install it.
<neighborlee> ?
<nosrednaekim> excoder: this still a live cd>
<excoder> nosrednaekim, I'm trying to run the live cd. So that I can try it out first before I install.
<excoder> neighborlee, how do I restart X from the command line?
<neighborlee> excoder, you dont need startx first off all...ctrl-alt-backspace should work fine I thinik
<nosrednaekim> excoder: "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<excoder> neighborlee,  oh okay, I'll try that.
<excoder> nosrednaekim, cool, thanks.. I'll be trying that.
<derkles> im a new kde user,gnome ex-pat.  how do i enable desktop-effects?
 * excoder BRB guys, I'll try a few things.
<nosrednaekim> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<pjeide> derkles, I use a package called compiz for my effects.. I am not sure about built-in KDE effects
<derkles> i used compiz for gnome
<derkles> i guess I need to know where I set an app to start after login?
<nosrednaekim> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<derkles> thanks nosrednaekim
<ryan-c> the responmsoe time for aRtsd is awful, watching movies with it is unbreable
<excoder> nosrednaekim I tried the command and after that the screen just went blank.
<excoder> neighborlee ctrl alt backspace don't work.
 * HeLLoMoTo  TODO GRATIS PARA TU MOVIL http://www.canal-moviles.es
<excoder> anyone out there?
<flaccid> nope
<nosrednaekim> excoder: you can go back to the terminal with "ctrl+ alt+ f2"
<nosrednaekim> or f1
<excoder> nosrednaekim yeah I'm there.  I tried typing the command you gave. It showed the blue desktop with a mousepointer for some time and went black again.
<pedro> Hola a todos, soy nuevo usando linux como SO y tengo Kubuntu, tengo una inquietud Kubuntu reconoce la disquetera??
<stdin> !es | pedro
<ubotu> pedro: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<pedro> Gracias muy amable. hast otra oportunidad,
<jerware> hi
<jerware> the default ftp client, fails to overwrite existing files upon uploading a file via ftp put.
<jerware> what good is it?
<jerware> whats a functional ftp client
<jerware> and yes im restricted to ftp, therfor sftp is outa the question.
<yewwen> sup ppl
<NickPresta> jerware, gftp is nice
<yewwen> wah
<yewwen> so many ppl here
<yewwen> hey guys
<yewwen> how to install a file using terminal ? my file is at my desktop
<NickPresta> yewwen, what kind of file? a deb?
<yewwen> tar.gz
<NickPresta> are you trying to compile something from source?
<yewwen> no
<yewwen> i just want to install this shits
<NickPresta> install what? and what the language please
<yewwen> english
<yewwen> are u a chinese ?
<yewwen> install flash player
<yewwen> dude
<NickPresta> watch the language, I should say
<NickPresta> !flash | yewwen
<ubotu> yewwen: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<yewwen> dude dont try to be a hero in here
<BluesKaj> jerware, there are several ftp clients available in adept
<NickPresta> yewwen, would you like some help or would you prefer to sit there in confusion?
<yewwen> NickPresta, if u are tryi
<yewwen> completely.
<yewwen> Unpackage the file. A directory called install_flash_player_9_linux
<NickPresta> yewwen, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<yewwen> NickPresta, if u are trying to be a hero i wouldn't mind going against u
<NickPresta> yewwen, I don't know what you're trying to say but you need to follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<yewwen> thanks for the help btw
<yewwen> are u an operator in here?
<yewwen> how can i get OP?
<NickPresta> I'm not an op and asking for ops is a surefire way to make sure you don't get ops :)
<yewwen> thanks
<yewwen> see u around dude
<jerware> NickPresta: gftp is an other failure.
<jerware> for it woefully fails to overwrite existing files with the same name..
<NickPresta> jerware, are you sure you have permission to overwrite files?
<jerware> yes
<NickPresta> i don't how an FTP client would prevent you from overwriting an existing file if you have permission to do so
<jerware> becuase it works when i work on a windows box using wsftp
<jerware> in the pc lab
<NickPresta> why not try using `ftp`? that way you can rule out any specific problems caused by specific clients
<Art_> Has anyone gotten CUPS working in Kubuntu Gutsy?
<jerware> put the ftp command in backticks ?
<NickPresta> jerware, in a konsole, type "ftp" sans quotes
<jerware> i get the ftp prompt. so what.
<NickPresta> so login and such and try to overwrite the file. see what error it returns and such
<jerware> `ftp studentwebs.kutztown.edu`  # like this for example  ??
<NickPresta> jerware, yes. It should ask for a Name and Password. Then, do something like "put localFile.ext remoteFile.ext"
<NickPresta> to send a file
<draik> What would cause me to not be able to view someone's webcam?
<jerware> ftp> "put index.html index.html"
<jerware> ?Invalid command
<jerware> draik: do you have the proper web browser plug ins ?
<draik> jerware: For a webcam?
<jerware> draik: are you looking at web cam porn via the web browser? if so, you'll need flash.
<draik> jerware: Haha. My buddy was trying to show me his place while he's on shore from the military and I could see it on my desktop, but not my laptop.
<jerware> so you're using an other application to view web cam output ?
<jerware> not the web browser.
<draik> jerware: I am using Kopete on my desktop and laptop. I can view the video with my desktop, but not my laptop
<Silouck> where can i download latest kubuntu snapshot release?
<Admiral_Chicago> Silouck: hardy is open for testing
<Silouck> Admiral_Chicago: url?
<Admiral_Chicago> Silouck: the latest stable is 7.10 (gutsy)
<Admiral_Chicago> Silouck: cdimage.ubuntu.com iiirc
<Silouck> Admiral_Chicago: dont see any hardy, just gutsy
<joseph> i run wow with wine and i have compiz running....is there any way to make wow not exit when i rotate cube to fifferent desktop?
<Admiral_Chicago> Silouck: check the daily images
<Silouck> Admiral_Chicago: i did
<Silouck> Admiral_Chicago: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ checl
<Admiral_Chicago> it may not say hardy on there but those are the most up to date packages, just not the most stable
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm
<Silouck> Admiral_Chicago: [   ] kubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso   is the livecd?
<Admiral_Chicago> Silouck: no its the alternative (text based with more advanced options)
<Admiral_Chicago> and that is Gutsy still
<Admiral_Chicago> to be honest, i don't know where the daily build of Kubuntu for Hardy are...i thought they would be up on that page
<Silouck> Admiral_Chicago: where cna i get livecd?
<ardchoille> Gutsy was only released last month, doubtful that there's anything useful in Hardy yet
<Admiral_Chicago> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/7.10/release/
<Admiral_Chicago> Silouck: ^^ latest stable release of Kubuntu
<Silouck> Admiral_Chicago: im asking about the livecd
<Admiral_Chicago> that *is* a live CD
<ardchoille> Silouck: http://www.kubuntu.com/download.php#latest
<Dragnslcr> As far as I know, all of the installation discs are LiveCD's
<Silouck> Admiral_Chicago: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/7.10/release/ its a dvd
<Admiral_Chicago> Dragnslcr: not the alternative cds
<Admiral_Chicago> you're right, I didn't look close enought, busy with other work
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry
<stdin> I don't think there are any ISOs of Hardy yet, best/only way it to upgrade from Gutsy
<ardchoille> I wouldn't think they would bother with an ISO yet
<dcosson> has anyone been able to get a decent implementation of kickoff going in kubuntu?
<fitoria_> Can I watch ASCII video in konsole with caca-utils????
<fitoria_> i instaled caca-utils, and libine caca
<darkness_s> caca
<jughead> How can I set the default view mode as "detailed" in dolphin?  I tried going to view->adjust view properties and changing it there but the changes never stick.  It goes back to the big icons as soon as I navigate away and come back.
<fitoria_> darkness_s:  i installed caca i can view pics
<fitoria_> but no video
<stdin> fitoria_: mplayer -vo caca video.avi ?
<fitoria_> mm i dont have mplayer can i do it with kaffeine?
<stdin> doubt it, kaffeine is a GUI
<stdin> why would a GUI have console rendering...
<fitoria_> so i need mplayer
<stdin> mplayer or vlc are the ones I know can do it
<stdin> there's probably others too
<fitoria_> ok
<fitoria_> thanks
<mrtimbo> how do i hide my laptop on my network
<naelr> mrtimbo: use a firewall
<mrtimbo> just trying to help my dad
<mrtimbo> i use on here
<Dr_willis> Define "hide" :)
<Dr_willis> And if its your own network.. why do you need to 'hide' it.
<jughead> I just had an odd occurrence.  My screen just went blank and the kb wasn't responsive.  I reset and got back tothe login screen, and it did it again.  Where can I start the troubleshooting?
<naelr> what is the driver disk talked about on the boot up of the live cd?
<cam_> does anyone know the command to check the codecs that are installed i forgot
<naelr> and where does one find it
<jalbert> just install Mplayer. That opens everything.
<mrtimbo> is there a reason why when i uninstall superkaramba everything kde gets deleted
<mrtimbo> or the last time it was kopete
<cam_> no i need to know if i can decode and encode 3gp
<zibrah3ed> cam_ : Just google it there are several alternatives
<cam_> i was hoping to skip the long research but oh well thx anyway =)
<zibrah3ed> Ther is no long research
<zibrah3ed> 3gp linux " press enter key"
<cam_> lol thats step 1
<cam_> then shift threw 20 results and about 100 posts
<zibrah3ed> it looks like ffmpeg can encode 3gp
<zibrah3ed>  example command ffmpeg -i movie.avi -i movie.wav -b 30 -ac 1 -ab 12 -map 0.0 -map 1.0 movie.3gp
<cam_> last time i had to compile ffmpeg and set an option to enable it
<cam_> idk if they made a new version with it already enabled thats what i wanted to check
<cam_> but oh well its not that important
<zibrah3ed> front end for ffmpeg http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/3gp-converter-25338.shtml
<zibrah3ed> download ffmpeg from the medibuntu repos
<cam_> forget it its not that important
<Zombocom> is there an app to do internet radio streaming?
<Zombocom> or something similar that's opensource
<Zombocom> where would I ask that
<Dr_willis> vlc can do streaming.  and its server.. but thats more for video..
<Dr_willis> !find streaming
<ubotu> Package/file streaming does not exist in gutsy
<Zombocom> !radio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zombocom> damn
<Zombocom> yeah
<Zombocom> I was just wondering
<Zombocom> I'll look it up on sourceforge or something
<Zombocom> and stop wasting your guy's time
<zibrah3ed> icecast2 maybe
<Dr_willis> peercast - P2P audio and video streaming server metapackage
<Kuscheltod> Hey @ll
<Kuscheltod> I;ve an question... :)
<Azzco> ..So... are you going to ask it or just make us wait?
<Daisuke_Ido> and the search is *still* on for a great usenet binary download client
<yurimxpxman> is there an option in apache to not log requests from localhost or your own public IP address?
<Kuscheltod> my w=lan is breaking several times, in windows i've used a tool for w-lan adapter... is there a "same" tool at linux?
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  i used pan ages and ages ago. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> pan's nice, doesn't do what i would like
<Dr_willis> Yep all depends on your need.s
<Dr_willis> I wantd binaries.. but i dident want ALL the ones. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> bnr2 is excellent, but buggy, prone to crashes, and slower than molasses in january with more than a couple large groups
<Dr_willis> seen several 'grab them all' type programs also..   i think ive even seen some written in perl.
<Dr_willis> Buti havent used any in years
<Kuscheltod> so... is there a tool which control's the network settings? ^^ (sry... new on this)
<Azzco> Kuscheltod: Check your systray there should be a "knetworkmanager" check that out
<Dr_willis> Unless you closed it. :)
<Kuscheltod> yeah i've seen that and use it already... but sometimes it lost the whole connection to w-lan, had the same problem in windows and use there another tool and it stops ^^ it try to connect to the network and after that its not more visible to choose (settings correct for the network)
<lockd> Daisuke_Ido: usenet is not really made for binaries
<lockd> Daisuke_Ido: hence having few really good ones
<Kuscheltod> na okay, i'll try different settings in knetworkmanager, thx a lot
<Dr_willis> But its the best way to get.. err.... i dont want to go there... :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh.. gotta love alt.binary.erotica.penguins
<Dr_willis> :)
<lockd> I always thought torrent was the best way to grab binaries, because of the way multi files are handled
<Dr_willis> lockd,  usenet has been around for 20+ (perhaps 30+) years.. :)
<lockd> Dr_willis: oh, and where do all the old files stack up?
<Dr_willis> best is relative.. :) when it was used ages ago.. it was sort of the only way.
<Dr_willis> lockd,  thats a very very good question. :)
<Dr_willis> There used tobe some net archive sites. but no idea whos doing what now a days with them
<Dr_willis> Used to  be like once a month in the MAME groups some one sould post all the roms, or a select # very month.
<lockd> usenet still might be the best. but the only ones i have ever saw are "Paysites"
<Dr_willis> Of course Now a days all the MAME roms is like 20GB.. vs.. 200mb back then
<lockd> (only usenet servers, that is)
<Dr_willis> theres free ones.. :) but it all depends on your needs I guess as to whats best.
<Dr_willis> I rember the old BBS days.. egads
<lockd> I can't even find a free text posting that is -decent-
 * Dr_willis is old
<lockd> let alone binary
<Dr_willis> Torrents got us all spoiled. :)
<lockd> btw, I still like konq over dolphin
<Dr_willis> lockd,  the dolphin in kubuntu - I think. is a bit brain dead.. compared to the  one in KDE4 :) also..
<lockd> that could be it
<Dr_willis> or so i noticed in my kde4 live cd testing last week.
<lockd> it IS brain dead
<lockd> and it doesn't handle glob in address bar
<lockd> kinda nice when searching through roms and such
<lockd> glob, like *Legend*
<Dr_willis> I just use MC for my main file manager. :P
<Morningsickness> UNITED MEXICAN TROLLS ON THE ATTACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    WE WILL RECONQUER THE SOUTHWEST DEMOGRAPHICALLY!!!!!!!  VAYANSE A LA CHINGADA GRINGOS DE MIERDA  SON RATEROS JUDIOS Y NECESITAN VOLVER A EUROPA    GO BACK TO EUROPE THEIVING GRINGOS  FUCCCKING JEWS  WE WILL OUTBREED YOU AND RECONQUER THE AMERICAN SOUTHWEST    6 TROLLS AT THE UNAM IN MEXICO CITY    UNSTOPPABLE
<Morningsickness> UNITED MEXICAN TROLLS ON THE ATTACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    WE WILL RECONQUER THE SOUTHWEST DEMOGRAPHICALLY!!!!!!!  VAYANSE A LA CHINGADA GRINGOS DE MIERDA  SON RATEROS JUDIOS Y NECESITAN VOLVER A EUROPA    GO BACK TO EUROPE THEIVING GRINGOS  FUCCCKING JEWS  WE WILL OUTBREED YOU AND RECONQUER THE AMERICAN SOUTHWEST    6 TROLLS AT THE UNAM IN MEXICO CITY    UNSTOPPABLE
<Morningsickness> UNITED MEXICAN TROLLS ON THE ATTACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    WE WILL RECONQUER THE SOUTHWEST DEMOGRAPHICALLY!!!!!!!  VAYANSE A LA CHINGADA GRINGOS DE MIERDA  SON RATEROS JUDIOS Y NECESITAN VOLVER A EUROPA    GO BACK TO EUROPE THEIVING GRINGOS  FUCCCKING JEWS  WE WILL OUTBREED YOU AND RECONQUER THE AMERICAN SOUTHWEST    6 TROLLS AT THE UNAM IN MEXICO CITY    UNSTOPPABLE
<Morningsickness> UNITED MEXICAN TROLLS ON THE ATTACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    WE WILL RECONQUER THE SOUTHWEST DEMOGRAPHICALLY!!!!!!!  VAYANSE A LA CHINGADA GRINGOS DE MIERDA  SON RATEROS JUDIOS Y NECESITAN VOLVER A EUROPA    GO BACK TO EUROPE THEIVING GRINGOS  FUCCCKING JEWS  WE WILL OUTBREED YOU AND RECONQUER THE AMERICAN SOUTHWEST    6 TROLLS AT THE UNAM IN MEXICO CITY    UNSTOPPABLE
<Morningsickness> UNITED MEXICAN TROLLS ON THE ATTACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    WE WILL RECONQUER THE SOUTHWEST DEMOGRAPHICALLY!!!!!!!  VAYANSE A LA CHINGADA GRINGOS DE MIERDA  SON RATEROS JUDIOS Y NECESITAN VOLVER A EUROPA    GO BACK TO EUROPE THEIVING GRINGOS  FUCCCKING JEWS  WE WILL OUTBREED YOU AND RECONQUER THE AMERICAN SOUTHWEST    6 TROLLS AT THE UNAM IN MEXICO CITY    UNSTOPPABLE
<Morningsickness> UNITED MEXICAN TROLLS ON THE ATTACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    WE WILL RECONQUER THE SOUTHWEST DEMOGRAPHICALLY!!!!!!!  VAYANSE A LA CHINGADA GRINGOS DE MIERDA  SON RATEROS JUDIOS Y NECESITAN VOLVER A EUROPA    GO BACK TO EUROPE THEIVING GRINGOS  FUCCCKING JEWS  WE WILL OUTBREED YOU AND RECONQUER THE AMERICAN SOUTHWEST    6 TROLLS AT THE UNAM IN MEXICO CITY    UNSTOPPABLE
<Morningsickness> UNITED MEXICAN TROLLS ON THE ATTACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    WE WILL RECONQUER THE SOUTHWEST DEMOGRAPHICALLY!!!!!!!  VAYANSE A LA CHINGADA GRINGOS DE MIERDA  SON RATEROS JUDIOS Y NECESITAN VOLVER A EUROPA    GO BACK TO EUROPE THEIVING GRINGOS  FUCCCKING JEWS  WE WILL OUTBREED YOU AND RECONQUER THE AMERICAN SOUTHWEST    6 TROLLS AT THE UNAM IN MEXICO CITY    UNSTOPPABL
 * sub[t]rnl whistles
<Azzco> ...kay
<Nyle> ahh boy
<Nyle> wonderful
<shimwha> why so
<ward_> Someone who knows an FTP program for Kubuntu?
<flaccid> ward_: krusader or kftpgrabber
<Doctor_Nick> woooo
<ward_> wich one is the best
<Doctor_Nick> ubuntu
<flaccid> there is no best, it depends what you want. i use krusader for most protocols. konqueror is suffice for ftp anyway..
<ward_> ok
<Doctor_Nick> filezilla
<Doctor_Nick> is a decent ftp client
 * Dr_willis wishes to point out that  using ssh is perferable :)
<Dr_willis> but it depends on your needs.
<Greenery> u can use fireftp extension on firefox
<flaccid> krusader and kftpgrabber both support sftp and scp iirc
<ward_> ok
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  cool. :)
<ward_> what could be the command to install
<ward_> Krusader?
<ward_> kdesu krusader -caption "%c" %i %m
<ward_> ?
<Dr_willis> i never was clear on how sftp and scp differ.
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install krusader
<flaccid> !info krusader
<ubotu> krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.80.0-1 (gutsy), package size 3102 kB, installed size 8736 kB
<ward_> hm
<ward_> ?
<Dr_willis> !info gentoo
<ubotu> gentoo: a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.55-1.1 (gutsy), package size 764 kB, installed size 2432 kB
<Dr_willis> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2058 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<Dr_willis> :) lets see how many others are there...
<Dr_willis> !info filerunner
<ubotu> filerunner: X-Based FTP program & file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.1-17 (gutsy), package size 136 kB, installed size 656 kB
<jerald> I am rather... new to Kubuntu, but I have used Ubuntu before, is it almost the same?
<Dr_willis> I know theres a few more...
<Dr_willis> Kubuntu = Kde front end.. Ubuntu = gnome
<jerald> Okay
<Dr_willis> the default desktop differrs.
<jerald> So, they are similar but not the same
<Dr_willis> You can install kde, on ubuntu, and gnome on kubuntu easially enough.
<Murchadh> !info kasablanca
<ubotu> kasablanca: fast and free ftp client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0.2-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 165 kB, installed size 628 kB
<Tm_T> come on
<Dr_willis> and then theres the other desktops/window managers out there..
<jerald> Alright
<Dr_willis> is there a 'fluxbuntu' yet? i aint looked lately
<jerald> I was just wondering if they were similar before I got too involved in it
<Dr_willis> the 'core' is the same.. the desktop differs
<jerald> Aight
<Dr_willis> it always pays to learn the underlaying system and fundamentals of linux.
<Dr_willis> dont just learn the 'desktop' :)
<ward_> Ok guys thanks,
<ward_> I went to school now
<ward_> Ciao!
<Dr_willis> well night a.. :) he goes to school.. i go to sleep.
<sn00zer> is this an issue i need to address? 11/23/2007 08:28:32 PM	sn00zer	sudo	(pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=pts/1 ruser= rhost=  user=root
<sn00zer> i saw that it was a security issue in earlier kde versions but it said up to 3.4 something, i have 3.5
<ppmi_> Hello Everyone!
<sn00zer> process should be kcheckpass no sudo, sorry
<ppmi_> Can anyone guide me about enabling DMA for my SATA Hard Drive?
<bazzieb> hi guys
<sn00zer> hi
<bazzieb> i have just upgraded to 7.10 ubuntu
<sn00zer> congrats
<bazzieb> and wanted to know if it has become easier to connect to a Active Directory omain
<bazzieb> *domain
<sn00zer> i don't know anything about that.... sorry
<bazzieb> cool
<sn00zer> and there doesn't seem to be anyone talking on this channel right now
<sn00zer> #ubuntu is alittle more active maybe ask there?
<bazzieb> cool
<bazzieb> just have
<kristjan_> where can I dl hardy haron iso?
<kristjan_> *heron
<jalbert> hey all
<jalbert> I need to install Netscape on my Feisty system
<jalbert> ahould I download the tar.gz and go from there?
<stdin> jalbert: why do you need netscape?
<Eltoroph> hai all
<MilitantPotato> Where's color schemes saved?
<emilsedgh> MilitantPotato: every KDE suff is saved in ~/.kde look there
<MilitantPotato> ~//.kde/share/config/colors/  ?
<emilsedgh> MilitantPotato: ~/.kde/share/apps/kdisplay/color-schemes (Your Personal themes)
<MilitantPotato> Thank you
<emilsedgh> MilitantPotato: and Installed Themes: /usr/share/apps/kdisplay/color-schemes
<jalbert> hi all
<jalbert> I'm having a little difficulty installing Netscape 7
<jalbert> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<quin_> hey, I just install kubuntu 7.10 on a compaq presario m2000. the boot screen does not come up when it booting up
<ThunderHawk> hello/witam
<sillyforprez> hm
<sillyforprez> hi
<tazgodx> i got a problem, i have a rar file on a flash drive that has an NES rom in it. and i can extract it fine on windows, but in my kubuntu i can't extract it.
<posingaspopular> tazgodx: what's the error?
<posingaspopular> !unrar | tazgodx
<ubotu> tazgodx: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<posingaspopular> look at that page if you haven't yet
<tazgodx> it says its empty
<posingaspopular> ahh what is the name of the file
<posingaspopular> if the file starts it a dot, linux wont see it.
<posingaspopular> ./configure for example
<tazgodx> Yoshi.rar
<Ayabara> I'm having some issues trying to install kde4-rc1 -> trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/lib/libkdeinit4_konqueror.so', which is also in package kde4base
<tazgodx> hold on, ill try terminal
<tazgodx> says its not a rar archive, and "No files to extract"
<Ayabara> I have tried an "apt-get -f install", but I get the same errors
<posingaspopular> and you get this same error from ark and termial
<posingaspopular> hmm
<posingaspopular> can you drag and drop the file from the flash drive to a desktop
<posingaspopular> i dont know if it fix the problem but im just throwing it out there
<tazgodx> i actually threw it on the flash drive to take it to my parents windows comp, to test it. and it worked but i have more on this comp that i want extracted
<tazgodx> yeah same error from arc and terminal with unrar command
<posingaspopular> just a wuick question: why can't you use ZSNES from the repository for the ROM
<posingaspopular> ive never used it, so i dont know the limitations, and i know snes and nes are different consoles
<tazgodx> well the rom is rared up, i need to extract it to play it
<korex> русский
<korex> русские есть
<Jalathan> tazgodx: have you tried the unrar program?
<posingaspopular> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<SSJ_GZ> Ayabara: Try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3829935#post3829935
<posingaspopular> im not even sure if that'spolish. looks closer to russian...
<|Dominus|> hallo
<tazgodx> yeah, it says not a rar archive, and "No files to extract"
<posingaspopular> hi
<posingaspopular> hi |Dominus|
<Ayabara> SSJ_GZ: found the same post myself, and it worked. thanks :-)
<SSJ_GZ> Ayabara: Cool :)
<inversekinetix> ¿ʇı xıɟ ı uɐɔ ʍoɥ 'uʍop ǝpısdn sı uǝǝɹɔs ʎɯ
<tazgodx> ʎuunɟ ǝʇınb sʇɐɥʇ
<jon1k555> jupiii
<posingaspopular> offtopic guys
<Jalathan> tazgodx: sry for not looking at the previous posts... however, you might look into running it through 7-Zip under WINE
<Airforce55555> anybody know how to view a pages web sites info
<Airforce55555> In windows i pressed something but i dont remember
<tazgodx> i keep hoping not to have to install wine, i still have yet to fall to that :) guess i must just for these
<ActionParsnip> Airforce55555: doesnt firefox 3 beta let you do that?
<Airforce55555> im not sure
<Airforce55555> all i see is view page source
<stdin> tazgodx: p7zip is in the repos, no need for wine
<ActionParsnip> Airforce55555: Ho do you mean info?
<Airforce55555> like it shows the author, date it was last updated along with other stuff
<Airforce55555> stuff necessary for citations
<tazgodx> hmm, says its already installed...wow this is getting annoying
<posingaspopular> ctrl+I ?
<stdin> Airforce55555: in which browser
<posingaspopular> in firefox
<Airforce55555> firefox
<Airforce55555> let me see
<stdin> the n Ctrl-I it is
<Airforce55555> ctrl I worked
<Airforce55555> :D
<Airforce55555> thanks
<stdin> could also just right-click -> view page info
<ActionParsnip> learn something new every day
<tazgodx> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<linhack> !info pdf
<ubotu> Package pdf does not exist in gutsy
<posingaspopular> linhack: what do you need to know about pdf's?
<linhack> for edit pdf
<linhack> acrobat full not exist for linux?
<linhack> ofr alternative program
<Tm_T> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<linhack> aaaaaaaaa tank....
<linhack> !pdf
<posingaspopular> yea editing pdf is a problem
<Tm_T> see, viewable
<linhack> I install acrobat full in wine directory
<posingaspopular> Tm_T: i thought pdf was an open format
<Tm_T> you can sure import pdf to OO.o
<posingaspopular> and then edit and export to pdf again
<linhack> pdf and tft
<Tm_T> posingaspopular: yes, sort of, but Adobe does have their own "specialities" in their creators that doesn't fit too well to "open format"
<linhack> fdf
<linhack> i use linux for work.... and i have problem for pdf
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular: this could help http://www.linux.com/feature/113907
<posingaspopular> !info flpsed
<ubotu> flpsed: a WYSIWYG pseudo PostScript editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7-1.1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 140 kB
<JackWinter> hiya, is there a way to turn off hyperthreading temporarily in kubuntu?
<bucatoamano> anyone use converit?
<leopard> hello
<leopard> hello....
<posingaspopular> hey leopard
<leopard> how to connect to a wireless access point?
<leopard> is there any graphical took for it?
<posingaspopular> knetworkmanager
<leopard> tool*
<posingaspopular> i dont use ever to be honest
<posingaspopular> use wireless*
<leopard> how do you get connected to internet?
<tahir> leopard: on kubuntu there is a knetworkmanager icon, right-click on that to view available wireless networks
<posingaspopular> it should be on the taskbar near the clock
<bazzieb> has any1 here managed to get 7.10 to authenticate to AD???
<corinth> Hi all, it seems that my cdrom doesn't mount on boot. How do I fix that?
<tahir> corinth: do you mean the cdrom 'drive' is not being detected? or an actual cdrom disc?
<corinth> tahir: An actual cdrom disc. For example, I have a game cd I usually keep in the drive. In Ubuntu, I can boot up, and jump in the game. In Kubuntu, I have to navigate to the drive and open it before it mounts so I can use it.
<sharkk> hi, i have just installed kubuntu but when i try to compile something with gcc i get some error like that it doesn't find header file such as stdlib.h, signal.h, ...
<sharkk> what pkg i need to install?
<corinth> sharkk: try build-essential
<sharkk> If you do not plan to build Debian packages, you don't need this package.
<sharkk> ?
<tahir> corinth: I am not sure. I know that many people have reported usb devices not being auto-mounted. I have had issues and make the thumbstick mount with 'pmount'.
<sharkk> it doesnt seems useful...
<corinth> tahir: Thanks anyway.
<tahir> corinth: if it is detected but not mounted there is a window pop-up usually which states 'open in new window' and at at the bottom 'always do this for this type of medium' - try ticking that.
<corinth> tahir: No go. It detects it, but doesn't ask me what to do.
<tahir> corinth: sorry don't know. you could pop the question to the 'kde' channel as well as it may be a general kde thing.
<berga_> hi all
<bazhang> hi!
<berga_> I'm experiencing a strange fact over internal newtwork
<berga_> network
<berga_> nslookup resolves the right host's ip, but i can't ping that host
<berga_> I'm a part of a domain setted via dhcplient
<atno> Good morning all
<bazhang> berga_: you are trying to share files through the internal network or other
<bazhang> hi atno
<atno> ah kde4 wont install on my system... im keep getting errors :(
<atno> for example: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/crystalsvg/32x32/apps/kcmkwm.png', which is also in package kde4artwork-data
<atno> is there a fix for that?
<corinth> Is there a way to fix how the small bouncing icon stays much longer than it should after launching a program sometimes?
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<ActionParsnip> is anyone running KUbuntu on an EEEPC here?
<Tm_T> doing poll?
<atno> ha!
<Tm_T> atno: uhm, I'm not sure should you use KDE4 yet if you don't know how to handle package issues (well, who am I to tell)
<squid0> hello! I have a wired and a wireless connection to my home LAN. but under the control module for the network, I have to specify which network interface I use to connect to the gateway (either eth0, wired, or eth1, wifi). this seems to be the only way to switch between the 2 connections... or is there a simpler way?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip: tried it, but no atheros_swan support as of yet--otherwise it's nice
<atno> Tm_T: i was following the guide from kubuntu home page, and yes im new to (k)ubuntu
<Tm_T> atno: I know, just a thought, newest isn't always the best (for you)
<Tm_T> !worksforme > atno
<atno> Tm_T: apt-get suggests running apt-get -f install, but that doesnt helps either
<Tm_T> yup
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: ive heard people got it working ok. I think with ndiswrapper
<bazhang> ActionParsnip: true--though I'd prefer to avoid that fate :}
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: hmm, I wonder why this discussion, some help needed?
<atno> Tm_T: on CentOS i have compiled kde4 and it's up and running :(
<Tm_T> atno: yes
<Tm_T> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<bazhang> ActionParsnip: why not join #eeepc
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> atno: see dpkg --help
<astocko> Are there any active Ubuntu Developers on? I'd like to ask you a few questions about how to best get into Ubuntu development. If noone answers, I'm assuming I should just hit up the bug mailing lists and start fixing.
<Tm_T> atno: but whatever you do with KDE4, it's on your own risk
<J-_> When installing the kubuntu metapackage kubuntu-desktop in gutsy, does it install kde4?
<atno> Tm_T: yes i know
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: cos no one chats :(
<atno> Tm_T: :)
<Tm_T> astocko: checking bugs, following mailinglists etc etc
<Tm_T> astocko: we also have #kubuntu-devel
<Tm_T> astocko: if you're interested on packaging, #ubuntu-motu is good place to be
<bazhang> ActionParsnip: #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic then
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: cheers man
<astocko> Tm_T: I was reading about a "mentoring" program, though I don't know if I clearly understood. A page on ubuntu.com referenced the mentoring program as being a peer review step before coming a full fledged core developer. On launchpad.net, the mentoring program is apparently for newbies wanting to help out. Which is it?
<Tm_T> astocko: noo idea =)
<astocko> Tm_T: Thanks for the channels :) I'll check them out.
<Tm_T> blendtux-away: erm
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<blendtux-away> sorry
<Tm_T> !away > blendtux-away
<rysiek|pl> I am having a really strange issue here - I am using Kontact (with KMail and Akregator as the most used parts) for 3+ years and I have used them with the same configs for all this time;
<rysiek|pl> what's more - I have ratyher dark desktop settings
<Tm_T> rysiek|pl: screenshot?
<Tm_T> (I do have too
<Tm_T> )
<rysiek|pl> Tm_T: a moment, I just finish the descr ;) )
<Tm_T> yu yu
<rysiek|pl> yesterday I tried to see what will happen when I "select a different profile" in Kontact - saving my usual settings, of course
<Ahmuck> what happened to sunbird's icon?
<Tm_T> Ahmuck: what?
<rysiek|pl> and, well, some colours (namely: link, link visited and secondary list background) are default - but not MY default (darke), but "normal" default - blue, purple and light gray, resp.
<rysiek|pl> I tried to revert to "my" profile, but without any luck
<Tm_T> rysiek|pl: IIRC profile can have colorsettings of its own
<Tm_T> I don't know if it had thrown some weird configs on
<rysiek|pl> Tm_T: yeah, but where do you set them? and why the heck doesn't it respect the "use system colours" setting in KMail?
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tm_T> it should
<rysiek|pl> funny thing is: when I start KMail or Akregator NOT as a kontact part (i.e. kontact is not running), A is OK
<Tm_T> have you tried restarting
<rysiek|pl> yup
<Tm_T> oh boy...
<rysiek|pl> tell me about it
<rysiek|pl> that would be a great material for a bugrep, had I only have *any* idea against what to bugrep
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> rysiek|pl: tried searching in bugs.kde.org?
<rysiek|pl> not yet. I played with that just before going to sleep (yeah, I knwo...), and now I have to eat some breakfast and go to work. hoped for some "Well known Bug"
<rysiek|pl> btw, is it a slow help day today? not much going on
<rysiek|pl> hmmm... maybe the guys at #kontact will know something
<Tm_T> rysiek|pl: they will, I'm sure
<posingaspopular> astocko: you were talking about Masters of the Universe (MOTU).
<posingaspopular> it's for anyone who wants to help develop ubuntu but needs help learning.
<astocko> posingaspopular: thanks, I'm actually checking out all the wiki documentation now from MOTU :)
<posingaspopular> awesome. i plan on going for motu as well in the next semester. there are lots of resources available, so you should no problem getting help
<bazhang> posingaspopular: they have a mailing list?
<astocko> bazhang: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-motu - mailing list sign up
<bazhang> astocko: thanks! I am so there :}
<posingaspopular> yes, and bazhang had the link
<bazhang> cheers posingaspopular!
<posingaspopular> if you hang out in the dev chan. talk to superm1 and nixternal, they are both rock solid dudes from my loco
<posingaspopular> and manchicken of couser
<ubuntu> is there anyone speak italian
<Tm_T> !it | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu> thanks
<Tm_T> you're welcome
<tahir> what is the best way to download source code for programs?
<posingaspopular> tahir: sourceforge
<tahir> I use aptitude as my package manager, any way to use that to download source code as well as install programs?
<wucheng> i start #glxinfo ,but return the message "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<wucheng> Xlib: No protocol specified
<wucheng> Error: unable to open display :0",what should i do ?
<posingaspopular> apt and adept
<posingaspopular> are usually the three for ubuntu
<tahir> posingaspopular: apt-get source 'program_name' does the job but I am confused as to why I can't do the same thing with aptitude too.
<ubuntu> I-m sorry can you take me the italian channel please, thank you
<vorian> #ubuntu-it
<tahir> Its ok I found the answer here: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/09/15/getting-the-source-package-with-aptitude/
<posingaspopular> yea i dont understand why ubuntu wants to use three different package managers
<posingaspopular> ubuntu: type in "/join #ubuntu-it"
<waylandbill> anyone using vmware server? if so, how do I access it? does it install some client?
<posingaspopular> you need to install it waylandbill
<waylandbill> I did install using vmware-install.pl.
<waylandbill> are you saying I need to install a seperate client as well?
<tahir> posingaspopular: is it ok to use different ones at different times?
<posingaspopular> yes but i forget the differences and i try not to think about it too much
<posingaspopular> that's one of the things about ubuntu that bothers me
<waylandbill> posingaspopular: having choices is the point. being limited to one certain way isn't.
<posingaspopular> yea i know, but the documentation as to WHY there are adept, aptitude and apt-get exist and how to use it isn't where it should be
<posingaspopular> i know because im supposed to be on the docs team
 * posingaspopular makes a mental note to write some docs asap
<waylandbill> posingaspopular: aptitude is there because it was already there from upstream debian. It has an ncurses type gui. adept is for using the qt gui, synaptic, the gtk gui, and apt-get is simple command line.
<waylandbill> see. simple. :)
<posingaspopular> yea simple...
<posingaspopular> bashes head into monitor
<posingaspopular> aptitude is how one gets debian packages in debian/
<waylandbill> aptitude was the way to actually select packages to install during a debian installation. I think one could have used dselect as well, but aptitude was a huge step forward from dselect.
<posingaspopular> ah okay. i need to install debian etch on an ibook soon i think.
 * posingaspopular goes back to being ontopic
<sillyforprez> hey guys.. i have a question >_<
<sillyforprez> how do i remove the top of konsole? with session edit view etc on it..
<waylandbill> hmm. the documentation says to launch the vmware server console, but it doesn't appear in the k menu. I know there is a way to force updating of the k menu, but don't remember it.
<posingaspopular> hide menubar sillyforprez
<posingaspopular> hey guys i have a question. i hid my menubar, and now i dont know how to get it bad
<posingaspopular> back*
<posingaspopular> ah nvm, just open up a new konsole instance
<waylandbill> posingaspopular: right click the konsole interface and select 'show menubar'
<sillyforprez> where's the hide menubar option?.. maybe im just blind
<posingaspopular> on top, under settings iirc
<waylandbill> sillyforprez: Settings->Hide MenuBar
<sillyforprez> oh.. bah.. i AM blind..
<posingaspopular> ah i see
<sillyforprez> thanks :P
<posingaspopular> thanks waylandbill
<sillyforprez> ah cool.. ctrl+m works too :P
<sunpaw> anyone here know about kubuntu on laptops?
<sillyforprez> what do you need to know?
<_4strO> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sunpaw> Well my battery icon claims that battery isn't present, and on startup HAL says it bcant find the wifi
<posingaspopular> which laptop
<sunpaw> Acer Aspire 3050 1066
<posingaspopular> my sister has that computer and it runs ubuntu perfectly
<posingaspopular> sorry i cant help on that one
<sunpaw> :( oh well
<ardchoille> Anyone know how I can get elinks to have the same colours when running in screen as when running outside of screen?
<sunpaw> maybe ubuntu > kubuntu on this
<posingaspopular> im pretty sure my brother configured some stuff for her before he let her run wild, but ubuntu does work on that laptop
<sunpaw> ok
<posingaspopular> im almost positive about the particular model being the same you have
<sunpaw> yah probably, its common
<posingaspopular> yea im pretty sure its the same one. that won't fix your kubuntu problems though.
<pongscript> hi there..
<pongscript> is there any can help me .. it is regarding the toolbar that suddenly disappear
<sunpaw> unfortunately kubuntu is slighted. Gnome is the environment they work with
<sunpaw> i could just install gnome
<sunpaw> woops
<pongscript> i dunno what happened it just suddenly disappear
<pongscript> i am using KDE3.5.6
<pongscript> i have 7.04
<pongscript> how can i bring back the toolbar?
<pongscript> any help? anyone?
<posingaspopular> the task bar/
<pongscript> yup
<posingaspopular> alt+f
<posingaspopular> alt+f2
<posingaspopular> you wnat to launch 'kicker' but without the quotes
<pongscript> ok ill try that shortcut key
<posingaspopular> you can also run it from the kmenu under 'Actions'
<sillyforprez> how do i get specs on the sides like this - http://www.kubuntuforums.net/mkportal/modules/gallery/album/a_70.jpg ?
<pongscript> ok thanks for your help.. though i find another solution...lolz
<waylandbill> sillyforprez: super karamba
<waylandbill> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 533 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<sillyforprez> thanks :)
<posingaspopular> ah yea that's wha ti was thinking of
<youness> HI
<posingaspopular> hey youness
<paolo> hi. considering a 17x17 mini itx, if I don't use any graphic card and any HD, how bigger could be the case (considering the power supply too) ?
<sigma> how do i set apache to use my local ip address as its ip address and not the default 127.0.1.1?
<flaccid> its like in ports.conf or something
<flaccid> one sec
<sitara> Hi guys, I'm having trouble getting my kubuntu machine connected to the internet. It seems to be getting the wrong ip address from the router (DHCP server) can anyone help?
<posingaspopular> sitara: try ifconfig and sudo dhclient
<flaccid> sigma: do it in the default vhost
<sigma> flaccid: is that in the ports.conf you were referring to?
<flaccid> look in  /etc/apache2/sites-enabled and /etc/apache2/sites-available and /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<flaccid> also check /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<flaccid> i can't entirely remember. i disagree with the config implementation on debian as do most apache people
<sitara> posingaspopular: dhclient says it gets no offers
<paolo_u> hi. considering a 17x17 mini itx, if I don't use any graphic card and any HD, how bigger could be the case (considering the power supply too) ?
<sigma> flaccid: I keep getting this error message - apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<flaccid> yeah needs to be resolvable by dns..
<sitara> posingaspopular: ifconfig gives me an inet addr of 169.254.. wheeras I am expecting 192.168..
<sitara> posingaspopular: I don't understand where that address is coming from
<flaccid> yeah dhcp server is not giving offer
<flaccid> its a virtual private address which it defaults to via service discovery
<flaccid> the dhcp could be giving the offer, but the dhcp client aint getting it
<sitara> the strange thing is that I am connected to the same router with this computer
<sigma> flaccid: so how do i force it to? my ip addresses are set to be assigned by dhcp
<sitara> this morning the other computer was working properly with a wireless connection until I moved it from one side of the room to the other!
<flaccid> sigma: probably edit ports.conf and do it explicitly
<pavlovic> URA evo i mene
<pavlovic> Ko razume shvatice
<sitara> I tried assigning a manual ip address but I sstill don't get connected
<pavlovic> Jupi
<flaccid> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<flaccid> did you read that?
<posingaspopular> sorry sitara i have to go afk. im sure others in this chan are better at networking than me anyway. good luck!
<sitara> posingaspopular: thanks anyway
<sitara> can anybody please help me with my networking problem? I am baffled
<pavlovic> Pa sta
<Jermit> hello
<Jermit> anyone here?
<Jermit> why is nobody chatting?
<ardchoille> Any idea how to get elinks to show images rather than showing [IMG] ?
<Zombocom> how do I view other computers on a network in kubuntu?
<Zombocom> hello?
<Zombocom> hello
<sillyforprez> hello
<Zombocom> do you know how to view computers on your network in linux?
<waylandbill_> Zombocom: you want to share files between them?
<Zombocom> waylandbill_: no I just want a list of the computers near me like the windows net view command
<Zombocom> hold on I think I might have figured it out
<waylandbill_> Zombocom: the 'computers near me' are really only the ones that are serving samba shares.
<waylandbill_> Zombocom: your router or other dhcp server if you have one probably has a list of leases. That may give a more accurate list of computers on your network.
<ubuntu_> help! i need log as root in kubuntu 7.04 live
<ubuntu_> someone can help me
<ardchoille> ubuntu_: On the live cd?
<ubuntu_> kubuntu
<ubuntu_> live cd
<ubuntu_> yes
<ardchoille> afaik, you can't
<ardchoille> You can, however, use sudo on the live cd
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> but I can't log as root
<ardchoille> No
<ubuntu_> ?
<ubuntu_> oka
<ardchoille> There is no need to log as root
<Zombocom> ardchoille: when do you sleep?
<ardchoille> Zombocom: Sleep? What's that?
<sillyforprez> that thing people do when they log off from wow
<ardchoille> hehe
<giuseppe> hi
<ardchoille> hi giuseppe
<giuseppe> hi ardchoille :)
<mith_> hi all!
<Mr_Sonoma> cyall later, be good
<mith_> does anybody playing openttd on kubuntu?
<sillyforprez> thomax? :P
<giuseppe> How could i enable the "automatically select file name extension" option check box in kdialog in kwrite? i have it grayed out
<giuseppe> Does anyone know?
<giuseppe> that option is in the save as dialog box
<waylandbill_> giuseppe: might not matter. Looks like that section of code has a comment that it should be removed in kde 4. :)
<waylandbill_> giuseppe: in any case, it looks like the application has to set the mime filter before it will enable that option. I don't know if that helps you or not.
<giuseppe> hi waylandbill_: thanks for your answer i ask this because every time i save a file in kwrite without extension, the file is saved as a generic file and not as a text one
<giuseppe> i have to add the .txt extensions to the name of the file to have it saved as text
<sunpaw> So when my computerp comes on, HAL complains that the wifi card cannot be "attached". And indeed, i cannot get on my campus wifi connection with this laptop. Nobody seems to be able to help me. Im using an Acer Aspire 3050
<simion314> hi, i have a problem with my internet connection, i connect to internet with a non popular modem(i am using a script to turn on the dialup modem) and if i try to configure a network card the internet will not work after restart, i have to disable the card and restart, where could be the problem?
<waylandbill_> giuseppe: actually, I just tried saving a text file without the txt extension and then clicked on it in dolphin and it opened in kate.
<Jucato> afaik, Linux doesn't need file extensions to identify files (although you can try to "fool" it sometimes)
<BluesKaj> simion314, what network card and modem are you using ?
<giuseppe> waylandbilll_:  it's strange because sometimes in my case it saves as text and other times as a generic file
<waylandbill_> giuseppe: I'm not certain, but konqueror and dolphin probably use 'file' to determine what a file is, not an extension.
<Jucato> waylandbill_: afaik, KDE uses mimemagic of some sorts. not "file" (someone tried to explain it to me once. had to lie down after the lecture)
<simion314> BluesKaj: i have a phone with a modem that i connect to internett, is a ZAPP z1130 but i elive that is not use outside romania
<Jucato> giuseppe: how are you checking that it's a generic fle and not a text file?
<sunpaw> So when my computerp comes on, HAL complains that the wifi card cannot be "attached". And indeed, i cannot get on my campus wifi connection with this laptop. Nobody seems to be able to help me. Im using an Acer Aspire 3050
<waylandbill_> Jucato: interesting. file worked rather well. oh well. no biggie.
<simion314> BluesKaj: ii install it by pasting some scripts in /etc/ppp and running a script after ading a line in etc/resolv.conf
<waylandbill_> Jucato: hello BTW. :-D
<Jucato> waylandbill_: file works. but afaik, KDE3 and file use different mime databases/algorithms I think. KDE4 will be using a more cross-desktop solution I think (fd.o)
<Jucato> waylandbill_: hi too :)
<simion314> BluesKaj:if i enable te network card something is breaking
<giuseppe> Jucato: because if i create it in kwrite and save it without extension sometimes it saves as text other times as a generic file
<Jucato> giuseppe: how are you determining that it's a generic file? by looking at the icon? by trying to open it?
<giuseppe> Jucato: yes by looking at the icon
<Jucato> giuseppe: that's not very reliable :)
<Jucato> so it's not being saved as  a generic file at all. just that the wrong icon is being used
<Jucato> hell I have some plain text files that are marked as header files (.h icons)
<sunpaw> So when my computerp comes on, HAL complains that the wifi card cannot be "attached". And indeed, i cannot get on my campus wifi connection with this laptop. Nobody seems to be able to help me. Im using an Acer Aspire 3050
<giuseppe> Jucato: everytime i have to choose a program to open it
<Jucato> hm.. ok that's a different case
<Jucato> and I doubt the checkbox in the Save file dialog is the solution...
<BluesKaj> simion314, you could have a dialup and network card conflict...I think you must disable one if the modem is looking for dialup via cellphone service, but I'm not sure
<giuseppe> Jucato: it happens that when i save a file as text sometimes it saves as a generic file an "empy icon"...
<giuseppe> and i have to open with the dialog box and always choose kwrite or kate
<Jucato> strange indeed... never had that behavior before
<sunpaw> why does power manager show that my laptop battery is "not present"? I cant see how charged it is
<giuseppe> Jucato: so is this some kind of feature? ;)
<Jucato> or bug (on your end) :)
<simion314> BluesKaj: i need to enable the network card, and i must find how to make the work without crashing, thx, i will post my problem in a forum and i will read more on google
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | simion314
<ubotu> simion314: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<giuseppe> Jucato: i created another file and it saved as an "empty icon" it's marked as unkown file not generic sorry
<giuseppe> unknown
<BluesKaj> simion314 try to show in your errors in pastebin, if possible
<Jucato> giuseppe: sorry. not really sure what's going one...
<waylandbill_> giuseppe: what are the contents of the file?
<giuseppe> Jucato: ok well... nevermind thanks anyway :)
<giuseppe> waylandbyll_: text only
<sunpaw> wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13) <==  O.O
<giuseppe> waylandbill_: i have some text files and other text files but marked as unknown files and i don't know why konqueror does that
<simion314> BluesKaj: i do not have error just the modem close after 20 seconds after i start it, now i have the network card disable, ithis error happen even if i manualy configure the network car in /etc/network/interfaces so is not a bug of the GUI applet
 * genii sips a coffee
<ScottG> I know it's not the easiest thing in the world but I'm trying to get Java working in 64 bit Firefox..
<ksivaji> genii hi
 * genii hands ksivaji a coffee
<BluesKaj> genii, we need your expertise , simion314 has a unique internet connection that needs configuring
<waylandbill_> giuseppe: I imagine it has to do with what is in the file especially the first line.
<genii> BluesKaj: Uhoh ;)
<genii> simion314: Can you give me a brief description of your situation?
<giuseppe> waylandbill_: it could be
<BluesKaj> I am quoting from his initial question : "I connect to internet with a non popular modem(i am using a script to turn on the dialup modem) and if i try to configure a network card the internet will not work after restart, i have to disable the card and restart, where could be the problem?
<giuseppe> waylandbill_: but nevermind thank you anyway :)
<simion314> genii:i have a modem and a network card, i connect to internet with this modem,it is a phone  in fact, if i enable the network card the modem will not work after restart
<genii> simion314: In the ppp.options file you need to set a line which makes the modem and not the network card the default gateway whenever it is in use
<genii> simion314: eg: replacedefaultroute
<genii> Well,    /etc/ppp/options
<genii> Is the correct file
<simion314> genii: yes it contains :   lock
<simion314> genii: what this mean? i must set here a default gateway?
<sillyforprez> any way i could get xmodmap /home/user/.xmodmap to run at startup?
<boguh> hi, whats the standard kde ftp client?
<Lynoure> boguh: you can use konqueror for basic getting of files...
<BluesKaj> sillyforprez, what are you trying to do , defeat capslock ?
<genii> simion314: The entire contents of the file:  /etc/ppp/options   contains only "lock"   as it's contents?
<sillyforprez> what do you mean? :P
<boguh> Lynoure no i want an ftp client, not konqueror. i rememberd kbear but its not available annymore
<sillyforprez> im trying to set up the hotkeys
<Lynoure> boguh: well, you asked for the default...
<sillyforprez> volume, play etc
<Lynoure> or, well, standard.
<simion314> genii: yes, just that
<boguh> Lynoure ok, im searching for a stand alone application :)
<genii> simion314: Is the modem device you are connectiong with called something like /dev/rfcomm0   or /dev/rfcomm1   or such? (Bluetooth)
<Lynoure> boguh: I use command line ftp for most things. But I assume you want something graphical?
<blizzzek> bye
<boguh> Lynoure i used ncftp, but i want sth graphical, yes
<Voyage_> pls help to install egg drop.
<Voyage_> loguser1@pc1:~/Desktop/eggdrop1.6.18$ ./configure
<Voyage_> This is Eggdrop's GNU configure script.
<Voyage_> It's going to run a bunch of tests to hopefully make your compile
<Voyage_> work without much twiddling.
<Voyage_> checking for gcc... gcc
<Voyage_> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Voyage_> See `config.log' for more details.
<Voyage_> loguser1@pc1:~/Desktop/eggdrop1.6.18$ make config
<Voyage_> make: *** No rule to make target `config'.  Stop.
<BluesKaj> ok sillyforprez, try adding the file to autostart
<Lynoure> !pastebin | Voyage_
<ubotu> Voyage_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sillyforprez> i did that :/ didnt work
<waylandbill_> !b-e: Voyage_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b-e: voyage_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<waylandbill_> !b-e | Voyage_
<simion314> genii: no it is a usb modem,  the provider gives 4 files to paste them in etc/ppp including this option and it puts me to edit etc/resolv.conf to put an server ip there
<ubotu> Voyage_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<genii> Voyage_: There is a package for eggdrop, you don't need to compile it
<Lynoure> boguh: I'm on Debian now, so not sure what
<genii> !info eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.18-1.1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 464 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<genii> eg
<giuseppe> bye
<Lynoure> boguh: ...what is in kubuntu, but there does exist kasablanca, which is a graphical ftp client for kde
<genii> simion314: Ah, Ok. What are the names of the 4 files which it puts into /etc/ppp    ?
<genii> bah he got disconnected
<Voyage_> genii,  which one ?
 * genii sips a coffee
<genii> Voyage_: The ubot tells us the eggdrop version is the same as that you are trying to compile,eg: 1.6.18
<ksivaji> genii how long you will sip a cup of coffee
<genii> ksivaji: All day :)
<genii> Although not the same cup
<Voyage_> genii,  ok. what is the package.     but btw, why i am unable to compile?
<ksivaji> genii my konversation is not blinking  if i get a message
<genii> Voyage_: The name of the package is just: eggdrop       and it looks like you are unable to comile because as waylandbill_points out you need the prerequisite package build-essential in order to compile things.
<kraut> moin
<Voyage_> oh . ic
<simi> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45913/ this is the script that starts the internet named dialusb
<Voyage_> genii,  ok
<genii> simi: OK, examining
<simi> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45914/ this is the  chap-secrets and is one more file
<genii> simi: In that script just add under defaultroute   another line which is replacedefaultroue
<Voyage_> in linux i cant type the letter that i can type in windows. why.  e.g.      press alt and stroke 569 and then release alt.   a sign appears.   this does not happens in linux. how can i do it ?
<genii> simi: The first script
<genii> simi: eg: replacedefaultroute \
<thomas> hi
<genii> simi: With the \
<genii> work, AFK
<thomas> in kpowersave, you have the option to change your screen's brightness, since a couple of days this doesnt work anymore :/ can anyone tell me which server, daemon, module takes care of this?
<thomas> I was thinkin xorg, but nothing seems wrong over there
<thomas> anyone?
<simi> genii: this is the last one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45915/, i will try that but whhat that mean?
<Voyage_> how to set terminal encoding
<Voyage_> ?
<thomas> what do you mean by that Voyage_
<thomas> ?
<Voyage_> thomas,  in linux i cant type the letter that i can type in windows. why.  e.g.      press alt and stroke 569 and then release alt.   a sign appears.   this does not happens in linux. how can i do it ?
<boguh> is there a way that konsole opens links in a browser?
<GuyFromHell> Anyone here use envy know what version of the nvidia driver it will install (more pointedly, will it install 169.04 beta?)?
<simi> genii: i do not enderstend why to repplace default routher \ with \, what this mean?
<GuyFromHell> wow my english fails >.>
<thomas> Voyage_: can't help you with that one :/
<genii> simi: When you have a network card and also a modem, the network card always becomes the first path to internet
<simi> genii: and this replacement what does?
<genii> simi: The option of:  replacedefaultroute    makes the modem the first place the computer looks for internet instead of to the network card
<simi> genii: thx, must i restart the computer or only the pppd? thx again for your time
<ubuntu> hello all,my system failed to boot everytime he stop at fsck and fail can anyone help me fix  this ?
<genii> GuyFromHell: envy is not an officially supported script, so you must ask the maintainer/inventor these questions and not in the official kubuntu support channel
<genii> simi: No restart should be needed
<genii> simi: Just the pppd or so
<Voyage_> iam suing xchat. my channel name on the left does not go red or blinks when some one types my nick in the channel main and sends a message for me. how can i do it?
<genii> work calls me, going /away
<BluesKaj> Voyage_, settings/preferences/alerts
<Voyage_> BluesKaj,  that gives blinking tray or taskbar.   but not the channel name in whihc i got a messeg.          how will i know in which room i got a msg. if i have 10 rooms open.
<LeeJunFan> what's the install option to install a minimal/server system? I want no GUI, just a base system basically, it's been a while :)
<GuyFromHell> wrong button >.<
<BluesKaj> Voyage_, in alerts choose blink taskbar on highlighted message then type your nick into the "nicknames to always highlight" textbar
<Voyage_> BluesKaj,  if i change my nick. ill always have to edit it
<BluesKaj> <---old xchat user in windows but prefers konversation on linux
<BluesKaj> don't change your nick
<cabldevil_> do i have to install identd to get konversation to run on efnet?
<Voyage_> how about adding $me
<GuyFromHell> someone answered my question and i just noticed it before i restarted X. thanks for your response, i couldn't read it but i think i saw the word 'unsupported' and 'third party', and if so i can figure out what you were saying. I just ended up installing the drivers by hand ;)
<Voyage_> BluesKaj,  no use
<BluesKaj> cabldevil_, not necesary afaik , but registering your nick will help
<Zombocom> is my wireless card mac adress the same as my computer's mac adress?
<BluesKaj> Voyage_, use konversation. It's easier to configure
<Voyage_> hmm. ok
<Zombocom> anyone?
<Zombocom> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zombocom> !Mac adress
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac adress - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tung> I have some problems with ati accelerated graphics driver
<BluesKaj> !mac address
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac address - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zombocom> BluesKaj: worth  the try though, huh
<BluesKaj> dunno about mac addresses 'n such
<tung> when I play a game in full screen mode, there is nothing on the screen
<tung> I'm using ATI radeon 200
<darkness_s> Zombocom: every NIC in your system has a unique MAC
<tung> anyone help me
<BluesKaj> tung , on gutsy?
<tung> yes
<Zombocom> darkness_s: what's the command to get device info?
<BluesKaj> tung, system settings /advanced/restricted driver enabled ?
<tung> yes
<tung> the status is in use
<tung> my screen resolution is 1280:1024
<darkness_s> Zombocom: try ifconfig
<BluesKaj> ok tung, run ' fgl_glxgears ' in the terminal
<darkness_s> Zombocom: it think it is HWaddr
<tung> BluesKaj:there is a box spinning
<Zombocom> darkness_s: there's no way that's a mac adress
<neighborlee> Does anyone know if  cnr/freespire is going to stay afloat  ? ( Im asking due to fact that so long after a major release cnr software is still very buggy )
<Zombocom> darkness_s: I mean i know that's where it should be but there's too many variables
<BluesKaj> ok tung , now 'fglrxinfo' in the terminal
<tung> BluesKaj:
<tung> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<tung> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<tung> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon Xpress Series
<tung> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<BluesKaj> tung, I'm at a loss ...your game should work :/
<darkness_s> Zombocom: why not?, a normal MAC adress looks like this 00:14:a5:f2:14:22 right?
<darkness_s> Zombocmo: from wikipedia The standard (IEEE 802) format for printing MAC-48 addresses in human-readable media is six groups of two hexadecimal digits, separated by hyphens (-) in transmission order, e.g. 01-23-45-67-89-ab
<BluesKaj> tung, the radeon x200 card isn't the greatest graphics card for games even on windows ...it's suitable for videos etc but games require more graphics memory and processing power
<tung> but I just play some simple, light games
<BluesKaj> I have the same card tung , which games are you trying to play ?
<tung> BluesKaj:triggers, openarena
<tung> BluesKaj:bzflag
<Rukus> hi, I am running compiz with XGL on an ATI card, and i like things full screen. SO naturally i set my kicker to allow applications to cover it and allow me to make it appear when i move the cursor to the screens edge. Except when i try to make it appaear by doing so, the kicker will not appear. Can anyone help me
<espacious> i disabled knetwork manager not to start at boot
<espacious> now i cannot find it anymore
<espacious> how do i start it in shell?
<espacious> it is not in the kde menu...
<XenThraL> knetworkmanager
<espacious> ty
<XenThraL> yw
 * genii sneaks away from work and sips a coffee
<sillyforprez> how do i make a text file in konsole?
<Tm_T> sillyforprez: nano file.txt ?
<ybarras> bonsoir
<sillyforprez> and then how do i save it? :P
<Tm_T> sillyforprez: ctrl-X is exit, it'll ask saving
<Vermux>  does sh shell different than bash shell?
<Tm_T> Vermux: yes
<genii> yes
<sillyforprez> hm, then it got saved as file.txt.save?
 * genii ponders sh/bash/dash
<Tm_T> sillyforprez: no
<sillyforprez> aah, i just messed up :P
<sillyforprez> i get it now.. thanks m8
<Vermux> is is a different shell?
<genii> Vermux: For some info on this whole bash/dash/sh thing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<Vermux> genii: the default of useradd is SHELL=/bin/sh. But the shell Im working with is currently bash. Why is it not the same shell for both?
<genii> Vermux: Obviously you did not read at all the link i provided. Comprehensive explanations are given there and so I will not bother here to reiterate
<Vermux> genii: the opposite
<Vermux> genii: it is fine. u dont have to help ifu dont want. keep the information for yourself- it is important
<genii> Vermux: The default shell which runs scripts when sh is called during boot is dash. the default shell which is what users log into is bash
<Daisuke_Ido> Vermux: your attitude doesn't help.  your "i don't wanna do any work myself, tell me everything i have to do NOW!" mindset is in no way conducive to receiving help.
<jpatrick> !patience | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Voyage_> i ./configure    the tk right but when i make and make install.    http://pastebin.ca/798152
<Voyage_> whats wrong
<jpatrick> Voyage_: did you do: "./configure --prefix=/usr"
<Voyage_> no
<Vermux> Daisuke_Ido: dont judge before u know the details. Documentation sometimes is not enough
<Voyage_> jpatrick,  no. but it gives the same result
<jpatrick> Voyage_: I think you're missing header files..
<Voyage_> jpatrick,  whats that
<Daisuke_Ido> your attitude is what i was commenting on, not the link.  and as far as that goes, i did know the details.  your comment about "fine, keep the information to yourself" was out of line.
<jpatrick> Voyage_: source files that contain details for functions
<Voyage_> jpatrick,  so what should i do
<Daisuke_Ido> now...  back to what i was doing
<jpatrick> Voyage_: can you give my the programs homepage?
<simi> genii: it didn;t work, after i restart i had the same problem, do you know  how linux knows where to search the internet, it must be something that all the application requesting the internet recivesm, i do not know how to search n google to find what i am looking for
<Vermux> Daisuke_Ido: dear "judge" as I said u r not familiar with the details. my response was intended to comment on "Obviously you did not read at all the link i provided"- that was not reality
<Voyage_> sure
<Voyage_> http://www.tcl.tk/software/tcltk/8.4.html
<genii> simi: I'll be available for assistance in about 10 minutes from now.
<mith_> did anyone installed openttd correctly?
<jpatrick> Voyage_: sorry, no idea what -dev packages you need to build that
<Voyage_> hmm ok
<Voyage_> Test run of ./eggdrop -v:
<Voyage_> ./eggdrop: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Voyage_> make: *** [modules] Error 127
<Vermux> Daisuke_Ido: please, when u use quatations, write waht was written- dont change it. ("fine, keep the information to yourself") not what I wrote.
<sitara_> Can I download a new ISO using a Kubuntu live cd and burn it to a new CD, when I have only one CD drive?
<jhutchins> sitara_: Can't really.
<sitara_> jhutchins: have to have the kubuntu live cd loaded the whole time?
<jhutchins> sitara_: Yeah, it needs to be there for the software to load when you do the burn.
<jhutchins> There may be another distro like tomsrtbt that can do it, I don't know.
<jhutchins> Then you'd probably have to know how to burn with cdrecord though.
<alberto> buona sera
<sitara_> jhutchins: problem is I've got a screwed kubuntu/ubuntu system that won't connect to the network
<sitara_> I can connect by booting from the live cd
<sitara_> I want to re-install with the gnome desktop
<jhutchins> sitara_: Ok, so download the iso with the live cd, then boot to the damaged system and burn.
<jhutchins> don't need networking to burn.
<sitara_> jhutchins:thanks duh :)
<jhutchins> Hey, I've been on $150 service calls to plug in a monitor.
<will> lucky you lol
<Voyage_> i installed eggdrop from adept manager. where is it located to run ?
<jpatrick> Voyage_: from the konsole
<jhutchins> Voyage_: which eggdrop should tell you where it is.
 * genii sips a coffee
<sitara_> jhutchins:can you tell me where I'll find the download when I reboot?
<Voyage_> how
<jhutchins> sitara_: You tell it where to save.
<jhutchins> sitara_: firefox usually puts stuff on the desktop, so you'd need to move it.
<jhutchins> sitara_: mkdir /mnt/hd, mount your /home partition from the hd on that, move or save the iso.
<jhutchins> sitara_: Know how to do that?
<sitara_> jhutchins:yeah, but I'm using Konqueror. Does it also download to the Desktop?
<alberto> goblin
<alberto> msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<jhutchins> sitara_: konq should ask you where to save it.
<jhutchins> alberto: /msg
<alberto> thanks
<jhutchins> /msg nickserv help register
<sitara_> jhutchins:after downloading?
<jhutchins> sitara_: Before iirc.
<alberto>  /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<jhutchins> sitara_: So you'd want to have the HD mounted first.
<genii> simi: OK. So as i gather: You boot the computer, run the script which directs pppd to use the usb modem, it then seems to connect and work. But then if you disconnect the modem connection, the regular ethernet connection seems not working. then if you start the ethernet connection, it is working but then the modem is not working, etc etc. Is this about it?
<jhutchins> alberto: Your reply will be in the server window, not the channel window.
<jhutchins> genii: well... no, shouldn't be.
<jhutchins> genii: Shouldn't be difficult to have two interfaces up, that's how a router works.
<genii> jhutchins: He has a usb dialup
<genii> not usb ADSL/cable
<jhutchins> genii: Figure a dial-up ISP uses a modem on one line and an ethernet connection on the other.
<genii> jhutchins: That is what I would hope, yes
<jhutchins> genii: The first linux project I did was to create a router that automatically connected via the modem when anybody tried to acccess the 'net.
<Serega> Hey, guys!
<jhutchins> genii: So it talked to the local net via ethernet and a switch, and to the internet via dial-up.
<Serega> my friend accidentaly installed (with --force) some version of xlib and he have troubles with it. Who does know how to reinstall native xlib?
<Serega> I think it is an apt-related issue
<genii> jhutchins: I suspected earlier his issue was that default route before script startup was ethX then needs to become pppX so that internet access used usb modem and not ethX. However i think it may be something deeper
<jumperz> patata
<jumperz> guarda sotto
<jhutchins> genii: Yeah, you might need to tweak routing.
<jhutchins> genii: It _should_ sort itself based on the address assigned to each interface.
<jumperz> patata per scrivere usa lo spazio accanto al nick
<genii> jhutchins: I am trying to find out from him what is the exact nature of what is operational/default at what stage so that it can be narrowed which interface needs to be exmained, etc etc
 * genii tries to eat some lunch
<bacli1> hello?
<genii> simi: If you are around please describe again the nature of the issue
<simi> genii: hi
<genii> jhutchins: Incidentally the linuxrouter and fli4l projects were extremely interesting and useful :)  (as a sidenote)
<simi> genii: sorry of my nick has changed i am not used with xchat and simi is the user from ubuntu
<genii> simi: that is fine :) If you need, choose a different name which does not belong to a registered user.
<simi> genii: after i restart i try to connect the modem but after 20 seconds the phone stops, i observed this behevior befoure when i used gnome ppp to connect the modem, this to devices will  not worck togheter after reboot
<simi> genii: simion314 is my registred name, i set this to xchat but i do not know why it loged me with the sesion name
<genii> simi: Before you restart and try to reconnect next time, pick up the telephone to see if there is still computer screeching sounds, or if for instance the dial tone sound is normal or different.
<simi> genii: is not there some kind of config file that sets the mode how linux search the devices that connect to the internet, or it is not this the problem
<genii> simi: If you hear still computer screeching sounds when computer has just been turned off, the modem is not being hung-up by the script
<simi> genii: it works fine the 2 devices togheter, just after rebooting will not work
 * bcoffiel44 absolute linux newb
<bcoffiel44> hi all.  are kubuntu and ubuntu the same aside from the kde/gnome interface?
<simi> genii: it sais there to stop it with command: kill pppd but this not works, and why this meathers,  if the modem is properly close?
<genii> simi: Since you have indicated it is the modem which is being problemmatic after rebooting, that is the rreason i am asking you to physically lift up the telephone receiver and listen to see if the script that was provided to you is properly hanging the modem up. Or if it is not detecting a dialtone (eg you have messages waiting or there is something the script is not recognising as a dialtone and prevents it after 20 secinds or so
<genii> from using it etc etc)
<Jack111> hi
<genii> simi: "kill pppd" will NOT hang up the modem
<sillyforprez> what do i do when it says BREAK (install) on my compiz in adept? :/
<Jack111> i s there a way to open kword or openoffice in one of the browser tabs?
<Jack111> that could be helpful if you have to copy from webpages
<genii> jhutchins: I think we are on the correct trail here :)
<bcoffiel44> hi jack
<Jack111> hi bcoffiel44
<simi> genii: i will try tjat but lather, my ubuntu boots very slow , this is the next problem i want to solve, i belive it makes some suplimentar checks, it checks the file system and this takes ubuntu a lot of time, and other stuff, it boots in 2 or 3 minutes and i have 1200Mhz and 512 RAM
<genii> Interesting. The AT DT command is indicating this may indeed be not a dialup modem which uses some telephone line but instead that it is a usb adsl modem. Since i sincerely doubt that #777  is some provider telephone number
<jughead> Hi, I just changed out my video card to help figure out comp problems, I changed from an nvidia card to an ati card.  When I had the nvidia card I ran "nvidia-settings" to change things like res, refresh, etc.  is there something comparable for ati?
<genii> eg: OK ATDT#777 \     CONNECT
<sillyforprez> what do i do when the compiz packages in adept are broken?
<astocko> jughead: You can try installing the restricted drivers for your ATI card first of all. Secondly, the nvidia drivers are Ubuntu community supported, the ATI drivers are not, so you'll get much better compatability using your nvidia card.
<Jack111> nayone an idea how to open word or spreadsheet in a browser tab like in konqueror?
<jughead> astocko, I installed the restricted driver using the restricted-driver-manager.  The monitor was randomly going blank (linux&windows) so I changed out vid cards to narrow down the possibilities.  I def. like nvidia more than ati. when nvidia installed, there was a control panel to change the resolution and refresh (a gui); but I don't see anything like that for ati
<jughead> well; I just changed it through the kde control panel; hopefully the changes will stick on reboot
<claetuss> jughead: I get sort of the same thing, resetting the monitor allows it to sync up, I'm also running ATI onboard
<spcKDE> can amarok play file shared with samba on lan?
<jughead> claetuss, how do you reset the monitor?  do you mean ctl+alt+bksp for restarting X?
<claetuss> jughead: there are quite a few tutorials out there on getting the res, etc. you want by dicking with your xorg.conf file
<claetuss> jug: no, simplest possible terms: power button (I'm running an hp w2007, it tries to detect res/settings and hangs up)
<ubuntu> Hello everyone
<ubuntu> can i use kubuntu live-CD to install kubuntu_
<claetuss> ubuntu, sure can, an installer icon should be on your desktop as soon as you boot
 * genii sips a coffee, and thinks about ATDT#777 and Verizon EVDO
<mith_> ubuntu: yes you can
<mith_> it's more or less the same as ubuntu
<claetuss> i havent had to use at cmds since 2400bps modem and mac lcIII ;-P
<mith_> did anybody installed the kopete desklist?
<Shoiab> Hello
<angasule> what's a good app to use hot corners? mostly I'd like a "show desktop" in the upper left and I'm sure I can think of something for the lower right (both of which have no useful widget there anyway)
<Shoiab> I have install Kubuntu!!! but fail to browsing as well as chat behind ISA server!!! what should i do!! need a help or tutorial link!! is any one here can help to solve this problem???
<SatManUK> i have a download stuck in my update server - when it tries to download it says its likely to cause a problem so quits - and its going around and around
<sven_> Hi there, I have a test server running with ubuntu, and I would like it to run a time server. I have checked goodle, but I could not find good documentation on this subject.. Does anybody have a link / hint on how to do this?
<claetuss> SatManUK, had a similar prob... try using apt-get install (whatever package you're trying to install)
<SatManUK> libmjpeg tools
<SatManUK> for mjpeg video capture
<SatManUK> i don't even think i need it
<Shoiab> I have install Kubuntu!!! but fail to browsing as well as chat behind ISA server!!! what should i do!! need a help or tutorial link!! is any one here can help to solve this problem???
<SatManUK> its "non installed" but kubuntu has requested install of it
<claetuss> The error message will be more verbose and probably be something stupid like a dependency your package manager can't resolve
<CPrgmSwR2> What is a good alternative to swfmill for kubuntu because swfmill is not found?
<astocko> sven: sudo apt-get install ntp
<SatManUK> and remind me never to put a visualisation into full screen mode on my monitor it seriously destabalised my xserver
<SatManUK> even restarting x ctrl backspace didn't recover it - i had to reboot the pc
<claetuss> haha
<sven_> astocko, I figured that one :) But what about configuration? I have no experience with that and I could not find a good tutorial on the subject
<claetuss> that'll happen
<astocko> sven_: Check out /etc/ntp.conf
<astocko> sven_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#head-04e4a8decd8b98a33d0e9bd1209868a1022b7958 may be of help.
<sven_> astocko, I will, thanks for the help!
<sven_> astocko, that page looks like it has something useful.. Thanks!
<SatManUK> there was an error commiting changes - either the package failed to download or the commit would break packages
<claetuss> Sat: that's what you got in the terminal window?
<SatManUK> thats in adept updater
<spcKDE> what are linux-restricted modules?
<SatManUK> i can't get rid of it
<SatManUK> i click cancel changes but it stays put
<cheeprey> hello everybody
<genii> spcKDE: Proprietary hardware drivers
<spcKDE> genii: so no good if i remove..?
<claetuss> sorry, I should've specified to use terminal window. That's the same error I was getting
<genii> spcKDE: It depends if your system is using any of the proprietary drivers or not.
<claetuss> can you close adept? maybe just kill it?
<genii> spcKDE: If you installed ATI/Nvidia/broadcom stuff for instance from restricted-manager it would not be prudent
<spcKDE> genii: coz i removed nvidia-kernell-common , becouse i dont have nvidia, but i have for example ndiswrapper set up and now im worried those packages can screw sth up
<coreymon77> spcKDE: what are you using ndis for?
<spcKDE> genii: a usb wlan adapter
<spcKDE> coreymon77: usb wlan adapter
<coreymon77> spcKDE: you sure you need to use ndis for it?
<spcKDE> sure
<spcKDE> its an trident usb
<spcKDE> that was the only way to get it work
<coreymon77> spcKDE: okay
<coreymon77> spcKDE: just making sure
<coreymon77> spcKDE: so, whats the poblem
<Nightwarrior> I am new with linux/kubuntu
<coreymon77> Nightwarrior: welcome!
<Nightwarrior> I can't find out how to install Beryl
<coreymon77> !compiz | Nightwarrior
<ubotu> Nightwarrior: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<spcKDE> coreymon77: u have another way to do it? maybe? coz im getting some wired stuff with knetwork manager, wlan networks are not found at startup of kubuntu so i must wait or go and change to gnome and than back
<Nightwarrior> kk
<coreymon77> spcKDE: whats the specific card
<sven_> !aptgix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptgix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sven_> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<spcKDE> coreymon77: the problem i was askig is if it is safe to remove some packages that were arked as REMOVE when i mar REMOVE nvidia-kenel-common, becouse i dont need that i think coz it's a old lappy with s3 xideo card
<spcKDE> coreymon77: aaa lappy keyboard is to small:D
<coreymon77> spcKDE: it should be, im not sure though
<spcKDE> coreymon77: what shoul be?
<spcKDE> coreymon77: did u anderstood my q?
<genii> spcKDE: At any rate, you can find if you are using some restricted drivers or not etc by kdesu restricted-manager          the it should come up with info about anything relevant.
<Nightwarrior> What do I need to add for compiz in Adapt thing?
<genii> spcKDE: If you are not using any currently (even if they are available) you can likely remove restricted-modules  package
<spcKDE> genii: kk got it thanks
<genii> spcKDE: np
<Nightwarrior> I did request install at the Compiz thing is that right or?
<spcKDE> genii: it said your hardware dont need any drivers...bla bla bal
<spcKDE> nice
<spcKDE> genii: those packages are quite big
<MarcC> how do I get mp3s working in amarok?
<coreymon77> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pollywog> is there a way to get Linux running as a guest OS in VirtualBox to have the correct time after a reboot?
<Pollywog> other than to run ntpdate at each reboot
<spcKDE> genii:  oh btw i have another q, can i make amarok play files over lan, i mean samba sharing..
<Nightwarrior> hmm stilld ont real
<Nightwarrior> woops
<MarcC> spcKDE: I mounted my share using a CIFS howto and it worked fine
<Nightwarrior> still don't really get it
<spcKDE> MarcC:  yes i was thinking to mount but is there no other way?
<MarcC> spcKDE: well, you can certainly play over the share using e.g. VLC, but it's not very fun
<spcKDE> MarcC: can u maybe paste me the link of that specific tutorial ?
<MarcC> maybe u hold on while I google 4 u
<spcKDE> MarcC: i want to play mp3's
<genii> spcKDE: For that q you'll have to wait til some amarok-familiar person replies :)
<spcKDE> will google it to
<MarcC> spcKDE: mp3 support and samba/cifs are two separate issues
<spcKDE> genii: huh ty, will spam it again_D
<spcKDE> MarcC: i dont get it?
<astocko> spcKDE: Accessing shares over cifs has nothing to do with playing mp3s.
<MarcC> spcKDE: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534
<spcKDE> MarcC: its not enough just to mount a share?
<MarcC> spcKDE: you can mount a share and play OGG files fine, but MP3s are restricted, so you'll need to install MP3 support too.
<Nightwarrior> simple question for gutsy download wut one I need to download? Alternate or Desktop CD? For gutsy
<ardchoille> Nightwarrior: The desktop cd is the live cd, the alternate cd is text-mode only
<spcKDE> MarcC: huh tnx will do some resarch
<Pollywog> alternate is for laptops and other situations where the desktop version does not work because of the graphical installer
<Nightwarrior> So I guess the Desktop I want to update from Feisty to gutsy
<ardchoille> !upgrade | Nightwarrior
<ubotu> Nightwarrior: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pollywog> Nightwalker-: if you want to do a clean install, yes
<Pollywog> oops Nightwarrior
<MarcC> darnit, amarok won't play mp3s even though I've installed every last restricted library there is :-/
<Pollywog> dang completion
 * Pollywog hits the completion thingy
<ardchoille> Pollywog: I can't tell you how many times tab completion has bitten me
<jhutchins> People who choose nicks that start with the same words are partly to blame.
 * genii sics his TAB key on ardchoille
<ardchoille> Hi genii
<genii> ardchoille: Hiyas :)
<genii> MarcC: libxine1-ffmpeg and also make sure amarok is using xine  eg: amarok-xine
<MarcC> thanks genii - tried that...apparently though, only *some* mp3s will not play
<MarcC> but they will play fine in other programs, like audacious
<genii> Probably malformed tags or such
<MarcC> it won't let me play streaming stations on its list :( same error msg.
<MarcC> like afterhours fm, bassdrive, etc.
<genii> For those you need realplayer
<MarcC> genii: then why do they come preinstalled in Amarok's station list?
<anton_> Hi, I try to open adept, but it crashes...this is the backtrace: http://pastebin.org/9476
<anton_> "caused signal 6 (SIGABRT)"
<genii> MarcC: Dunno
<anton_> Hi, I try to open adept, but it crashes...this is the backtrace: http://pastebin.org/9476 <---Anyone? :(
 * MarcC switches to rhythmbox
<ardchoille> I didn't realise kde came with tools to start apps in the systray or in another desktop, nice.
<Doctor_Nick> is there a driver for windows that allows you to mount and modify linux partitions
<anton_> Guys, I seriously need help with this one. My adept manager is crashing, it says the database is locked and it says another adept instance is running. However, I sudokilled all the adept-processes, and it still won't work. This is the backtrace: http://pastebin.org/9476
<cayetano1> hi@all
<a> a
<cayetano1> hab heute versucht kubuntu zu instalieren auf nem vista rechner, und jetzt ist er platt
<llutz> !de | cayetano1
<ubotu> cayetano1: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cayetano1> ups, sry
<anton_> !se | anton_
<cayetano1> i thougt this was the german room, sorry
<cox> hello all, ive seen people refer to ICS sharing in firestarter to share a bridged internet connection, is there a command to do the same thing?
<nosrednaekim> cox: as a general rule in linux,of you can do it in a GUI, you can do it on the command line
<cox> nosrednaekim: haha
<nosrednaekim> cox: the gentoo-wiki has some good tutorials..
<nosrednaekim> with some retty technical stuff like that
<nosrednaekim> *pretty
<martijn81> i cannot get a file kde4daily-0_0_1_r734472-qcow.img.bz2 decompressed... do i have to install some sort of tool?
<anton_> I tried looking at bugs.kde.org but I couldn't find an answer to Adept saying that the database is locked...Signal 6 SIGABRT...will I have to format the disk or something?
<SSJ_GZ> martijn81: #kde4daily, please :)
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cox> nosrednaekim: cheers
<morphine> Well folks, it finally happened: the upgrade from feisty to gutsy hosed my system
<emilsedgh> SSJ_GZ: looks like that kde4daily helped.nice job :)
<SSJ_GZ> emilsedgh: Thanks :)
<Pollywog> morphine: did you forget to upgrade Feisty first?
<nosrednaekim> morphine: you just upgraded now? or has it been upgrade for awhile
<morphine> Pollywog: oh, I meant from feisty to gutsy ;)
<anton_> I get this error when trying to run apt-get update:
<anton_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail                   able)
<anton_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc                   ess using it?
<anton_> (sorry for paste)
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix | anton_
<ubotu> anton_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<genii> anton_: Use sudo
<morphine> The upgrade manager program kept crashing and leaving my machine in a weird halfway state
<Pollywog> morphine: yes I know, but did you upgrade Feisty to the latest packages in Feisty before upgrading to Gutsy?
<anton_> genii: I did.
<morphine> Pollywog: yes, I did that
<Pollywog> k
<nosrednaekim> Pollywog: the word is "update"
<genii> Also close anything else that may be using it, open update windows, etc etc
<morphine> apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade, yeah I did all that before starting on the adventure
<Pollywog> nosrednaekim: yes thanks I meant to say update
<anton_> genii: I have done that. Tried rebooting too. Still the same
<Pollywog> the fingers did not listen
<morphine> So anyway after the ipgrade manager program crashed I did some combination of apt-get dist-upgrade and do-release-upgrade
<genii> anton_: then do the !aptfix
<morphine> And although that seemed to work, and machine still boots, I have no network interfaces, can't launch KDE, and my system is generally hosed
<nosrednaekim> morphine: any errors?
<morphine> It boots with the new kernel and all
<morphine> nosrednaekim: any errors where?
<nosrednaekim> morphine: well, ok... does KDM(the login manager) start?
<morphine> nosrednaekim: no
<morphine> nosrednaekim: when i disabled the nvidia driver and went back to nv I could launch xfce by typing startx
<nosrednaekim> morphine: run a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<anton_> Great! Works now. Big thanks!
<morphine> nosrednaekim: but still no luck getting kde or kdm started
<morphine> nosrednaekim: I did that
<morphine> nosrednaekim: when the machine boots it does throw some error about exim
<morphine> when I try to start kde -- startkde -- I get some kinit error
<morphine> More troubling, I no longer have any network interfaces
<nosrednaekim> morphine: run "startx && startkde"
<morphine> nosrednaekim: I tried that too, and it just starts xfce ;)
<morphine> So i am thinking that maybe the easiest solution is to wipe the slate clean and resintall
<Pollywog> morphine: the exim error is probably because exim can't find network interfaces
<morphine> I have / and /home on different disks, so I think it should be pretty painless
<nosrednaekim> morphine: run a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" and select kdm as your default login manager
<nosrednaekim> morphine: ah, if you have that...no problem XD
<Pollywog> morphine check the udev entries for your interfaces
<morphine> nosrednaekim: do you think that is recommended? because I am a bit worried about losing some stuff
<nosrednaekim> morphine: you won't lose a thing unless you stored stuff in / or installed programs not in the repositories.
<morphine> Well, some configuration stuff in /etc and whatnot
<a> à
<Pollywog> morphine: make sure the names for the interfaces in udev match the ones in /etc/network/interfaces
<morphine> nosrednaekim: but I guess my concern is this: my system ALWAYS get hosed when I upgrade
<nosrednaekim> morphine: do you use automatix or anything like that?
<morphine> nosrednaekim: nope
<Pollywog> 70-persistent-net.rules
<morphine> nosrednaekim: do alot of people have problems with this? if so, I might switch to another distro
<Pollywog> 70-persistent-net.rules
<nosrednaekim> morphine: occasionally there are problems, I wouldn't say its rare, but i'm sure you'll find upgrade hassles in any distro except the likes of gentoo and arch.
<Pollywog> morphine /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<morphine> I was thinking debian
<nosrednaekim> morphine: yeah, well try sidux... they have a nice rolling release.
<anton_> Where is the sessions manager in Kubuntu?
<Pollywog> mporphine: I am having the same problems with upgrades in *ubuntu but it happened in Debian only once when it switched to 2.6 kernels
<Pollywog> and I had a 2.4 kernel
<nosrednaekim> anton_: systemsettings->advanced
<morphine> Pollywog: so you are using debisn now?
<Pollywog> morphine: no, still kubuntu but I upgrade one system at a time
<Pollywog> and carfully
<Pollywog> carefully
<morphine> haha
<Pollywog> I had to do a clean reinstall on one
<boggystudios> is there a probram that will capture video from a mini dv cam via usb?
<morphine> When I upgraded kubuntu on my laptop it broke some stuff too
<boggystudios> *program
<anton_> nosrednaekim: Thank you.
<nosrednaekim> boggystudios: kino might
<morphine> But that involved ndiswrapper and custom alsa install, so that was understandable
<Pollywog> and the next time it happens I will move that system to Debian
<boggystudios> nosrednaekim: kino only has firewire support
<morphine> So sidux or debian have rolling upgrades, right?
<morphine> What is the advantage to doing it the (k)ubuntu way?
<Pollywog> morphine: the last Debian I used was Etch, which did not detect hardware as well as *ubuntu does
<nosrednaekim> morphine: I do not think debain has rolling releases.
<Pollywog> morphine: if you are planning to put Debian on a laptop that has wifi, it might not work
<judgen> how do i change the user agent in konqueror
<morphine> Pollywog: I had to use ndsiwrapper with kubuntu anyway
<Pollywog> I also had problems with wifi in Xandros but not in Freespire
<Pollywog> morphine: oic
<morphine> sigh
<morphine> Well, I think I will give kubuntu one more try
<luigi> ot question: wath kind of application do you use for sync your mobile to pc?
<Pollywog> kpilot for Palm devices
<nosrednaekim> boggystudios: no idea then
<ardchoille> judgen: Tools > Change Browser Identification
<cybrhuman> Hi, I got a dual boot pc which I will make a single-boot kubuntu, and wonder how this is done best. (can I just set kubuntu partition active partition and format windows?)
<morphine> so when I reinstall kubuntu and I point /home to my current /home, when I launch apps like kmail will they look as they did before the install with all the email etc?
<luigi> sonyericsson mobile z610... i should sync mms too
<Pollywog> morphine: yes it should look the same
<Pollywog> if you keep /home
<morphine> Pollywog: and do I need to keep the username the same also?
<morphine> I geuss I would huh
<Pollywog> morphine: if you don't, you will have some work to do
<Pollywog> I would add the new user and then copy the old files and directories over after changing ownerships
<morphine> ok, thanks for your advice guys
<nosrednaekim> cybrhuman: what do you want to do with the windows part?
<nosrednaekim> *partition
<cybrhuman> nosrednaekim: just have it for saving stuff
<cybrhuman> nosrednaekim: maybe I will move /home there so I can reinstall easy if things bug without thinking to much about backup
<nosrednaekim> cybrhuman: the second option is slightly more difficult,but for the first all you need to do is wipe that parition and reformat ext3
<cybrhuman> nosrednaekim: this wont screw my boot?
<nosrednaekim> cybrhuman: not if you are using grub.
<nosrednaekim> (as opposed to the windows bootloader)
<usuario> hola
<thomas_newbie__> do you guys know how to search for a word ignoring case using 'grep', without using the -i option. ?
<cybrhuman> nosrednaekim: I use grub, so then I just format. one more question, windows is on sda2 and kubuntu on sda3, sda2 is active partition. this doesn't matter?
<judgen> hehe im doing a dist-upgrade... it will probably botch my system again =)
<judgen> but well see
<judgen> btw any good irc clients that you recomend? i prefer bitchx but its nice to see a user list
<thomas_newbie__> do you guys know how to search for a word ignoring case using 'grep', without using the -i option. ?
<genii> thomas_newbie__: the -i switch of grep is to specify ignore case in the text to follow. so no.
<thomas_newbie__> genii: there is a way
<genii> thomas_newbie__: Ask in #bash
<thomas_newbie__> so like i want this: "grep searchword" file1
<llutz> thomas_newbie__: obsoleted grep -y ;)
<thomas_newbie__> lol
<llutz> thomas_newbie__: why no -i
<thomas_newbie__> llutz: because I have to :S
<genii> maybe use the -P (interpret as Perl regex)
<spcKDE> genii: i know thats faq but hod do i install java support for yotube etc for konkuerror and firefox, opera...
<judgen> spcKDE if you want java you can type in the terminal "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin" and for flash "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<genii> spcKDE: they are somewhat different questions all in one there. package sun-java6-jre is the base. then for firefox there is a specific runtime package, etc etc
<kay> anyone able to help with a 'c' programming question, or know where to ask for such help?
<judgen> BudgetDedicated : are you the one that has the ubuntu repos for wine?
<genii> But firefox for example has 1.4 packaged in it's plugin eg: j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<pacman> what extension for Totem do I need to play Real videos?
<pacman> I have a video with a .rl
<Rukus> hi, I am running compiz with XGL on an ATI card, and i like things full screen. SO naturally i set my kicker to allow applications to cover it and allow me to make it appear when i move the cursor to the screens edge. Except when i try to make it appaear by doing so, the kicker will not appear. Can anyone help me
<t4m1n0> I have a problem opening, rmvb file with MPlayer. I've followed some how to and did everything for enabling those codecs (I even builded i t from source) but I still can't open rmvb file, it says : Failed to open file ...nameofthefile.rmvb. Does anyone know heere where to get more details why I can't open this file?
<RogueJediX> t4m1n0: So you already installed kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<t4m1n0> RogueJediX, Im on ubuntu
<Rukus> try #ubuntu as well for help
<Rukus> i', sure you did tho
<RogueJediX> t4m1n0: Okay, so did you try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, then?
<t4m1n0> RogueJediX, nop
<RogueJediX> t4m1n0: Do apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and try running mplayer again after that
<t4m1n0> RogueJediX, ok..
<RogueJediX> Sorry, I meant sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Rukus> hi, I am running compiz with XGL on an ATI card, and i like things full screen. SO naturally i set my kicker to allow applications to cover it and allow me to make it appear when i move the cursor to the screens edge. Except when i try to make it appaear by doing so, the kicker will not appear. Can anyone help me
<tubular> can anyone help me with a networking issue? DNS is broken, but all other networking works
<Riddell> ** testers needed http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/cds/kubuntu-kde4-20071126.iso
<t4m1n0> RogueJediX, It's the same error
<t4m1n0> couldn't open file...
<trappist> Riddell: is that based on gutsy or hardy?
<TimS> How can I tell what a key is mapped as? as in its name?
<RogueJediX> t4m1n0: I'm out of ideas. Try on #ubuntu or #mplayer
<Riddell> trappist: gutsy for now, hardy is far too unstable
<tubular> anybody? when I have both wireless and wired up at the same time, dna just stops working altogether until I bring eth0 down and up again
<tubular> dns just stops working, that is
<BluesKaj> t4m1n0,open mplayer preferences and select the video tab then X11 OpenGL ..you have to restart mplayer
<Cannoli> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<spcKDE> genii: i got work youtube in opera and ff easyli just installed that packages u typed
<spcKDE> genii: bu konqueor?
<t4m1n0> BluesKaj, the same error: couldn't open the file
<Cannoli> in the shortcuts menu, what is xf86refresh for example
<Cannoli> ?
<spcKDE> !konqueror flash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror flash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> t4m1n0, have you tried realmedia/realplayer ?
<old_toby> hello everybody!
<Cannoli> hiya old_toby
<old_toby> i would have a beginner question about kubuntu!
<old_toby> i downloaded the amd64 version and when trying to install, my screen just goes black and nothing else happens... anyone know what i could do?
<spcKDE> !konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<X2B> Hey people, one question: I would like to put some of the XF86*** keys to another use than the default, but I cannot map them via kcontrol, because they are already assigned to e.g. "mute" or "volume up". How can I free them?
<BluesKaj> t4m1n0, http://www.real.com/linux?pcode=rn&am
<Cannoli> BluesKaj: would u by any chance know how i can disable the mmb paste function in konqueror?
<BluesKaj> mmb?
<Cannoli> middle mouse button
<BluesKaj> Cannoli, I haven't the faintest , sorry :/
<Cannoli> its all good
<Cannoli> thanks anyways
<trappist> old_toby: there are quite a few amd64-specific bugs.  whether you're a beginner or not, if this is to be a desktop machine I'd recommend installing the i386 version.
<Rukus> hi, I am running compiz with XGL on an ATI card, and i like things full screen. SO naturally i set my kicker to allow applications to cover it and allow me to make it appear when i move the cursor to the screens edge. Except when i try to make it appaear by doing so, the kicker will not appear. Can anyone help me
<old_toby> ok.... so i will be able to have that one work? i tried it before, but it was unable to have x.org (or whatever this is called) work on tty7... do you know about this?
<trappist> Rukus: kde's concept of full screen and compiz's concept of fullscreen aren't quite the same
<Rukus> trappist: how do i make them worked together on it
<trappist> Rukus: they're not really aware of each other, so I'm not sure it's possible, but you might get close to what you want by choosing which app's "fullscreen" to use.
<kokos> witam :)
<genii> spcKDE: flashplugin-nonfree   normally provides what is needed for konqueror
<genii> There seems still a bug with it, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/92207 for details
<atlfalcons866> is kde4 stable enoug to use
<Rukus> trappist: i am not sure how i would do that, or what u mean
<judgen> I did a dist-upgrade to gutsy, and now the totem mozilla plugin wont start...
<M_A_K> I just applied for an ssl certificate.  Where should I put it on the server?
<judgen> all video places says "no video"
<MarcC> what is "apport"?
<MarcC> !apport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apport - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> !info apport
<ubotu> apport: automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98 (gutsy), package size 141 kB, installed size 456 kB
<MarcC> oh :D
<sigma> damn that kde rc1 release is so bad
 * MarcC killsall apport
<old_toby> did anybody have the same problem as i did, or does anybody know what i should do?
<sigma> i got the open suse live cd and it just hangs on most commands, one wonders how they are going to make the december release date
<M_A_K> SHould I put the ssl cert files in /etc/ssl/certs ?
<Ahmuck> what is an OEM install for kubuntu?
<sigma> does anyone know how to force wine to look like kde?
<tekteen> Ahmuck: that is for giving it to another person
<sigma> ahmuck: oem install is for businesses installing on multiple machines
<spcKDE> genii: now is magicaly working
<tekteen> Ahmuck: It stands for Original Equipment Manufacturer
<delecti> hey i got an issue... driving me bonkers
<genii> Ahmuck: When it first boots it asks the user for settings instead of the settings being put in during install.
<delecti> i cant drag windows
<delecti> compiz running..  freshly
<delecti> things are working... i just cant drag windows at all.
<Dragonath> I guess you'd rather have to go to the compiz channel on this server
<Dragonath> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<delecti> hrm
<tekteen> Ahmuck: It is used so when you first turn it on (after a tech guy modified it) it will ask you what lang. u speak and what the username should be
<delecti> i will check the channel
<spcKDE> genii: no its not it stops at loading.. wil chech that bug
<delecti> nobody home in that channle
<tubular> can anyone help me with a networking issue? DNS is broken, but all other networking works. It only happens after I have both wireless and wired up at the same time, and I have to bring the wired interface down and up again to fix it
<genii> spcKDE: firefox is likely better for youtube watching
<delecti> bah hahaha
<delecti> fixed it
<delecti> there is a setting.... called Window Move
<delecti> remember that.
<spcKDE> genii: yp
<DaSkreech> tackat: ping
<Ahmuck> on disk formating, what is the difference of general or LVM?//
<Fleck> name resolving is sooo slow... in kubuntu
<Fleck> ipv6 blasklisted
<Fleck> name servers changed
<Cannoli> can anyone point me in the right direction to installing themes for kubuntu
<Fleck> nothing helped
<drc822> where is the kde default file manager defined?
<Ahmuck> Cannoli: installing themes or getting them
<Cannoli> both
<DaSkreech> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Ahmuck> Cannoli: kde-look
<DaSkreech> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<Cannoli> oh awesome
<Cannoli> thank you
<DaSkreech> ubotu: Thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Ahmuck> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Cannoli> hahah
<tekteen> thank you ubotu
<drc822> anyone using opera and had some core dump problems+
<drc822> and hopefully solved them
<tekteen> :-(
<Cannoli> lmao
<Fleck> anyone?
<Cannoli> ubotu: domo arigato mr. roboto
<majnoon> i was wondering what does kondemand DO ??
<Ahmuck> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/benefitsoflvmsmall.html
<DaSkreech> Fleck: how slow?
<Ahmuck> ah, so LVM is better i see
<karthikp> Quick question. I find that the gutsy usage of CPU is always really high. Why's that?
<Ahmuck> !kondemand
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kondemand - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<karthikp> Numbers: It always idles around 20%.
<Fleck> daDudeMan werry slow
<DaSkreech> karthikp: Strigi perhaps?
<karthikp> Turned off that one.
<majnoon> tried ubuntu forums AND google (nothing)
<Fleck> daDudeMan 1min to open google.com sometimes
<max__> ciao
<majnoon> hi hi
<max__> ciao
<Cannoli> aww guys
<Cannoli> i miss my girlfriend
<Cannoli> :(
<Cannoli> </3
<karthikp> So, even when practically nothing's running (nothing in the systray or in kicker), the load is always high.
<karthikp> I wonder if others have seen something similar.
<ardchoille> Ahmuck: I'd like to know what kondemand is too. There's no man page for it, there's no entry in /usr/share/doc, google is no help
<BluesKaj> majnoon, ondemand is a CPU speed setting under cpufrequtils ...if that's what you're referring to.
<jmichaelx> i am wanting to unzip a .pdf file compressed as a .zip. how do i unzip it with tar? what flags should i use? i tried 'tar -xfv' with no luck
<ardchoille> jmichaelx: unzip file.zip
<tekteen> jmichaelx: type "unzip FILE"
<jmichaelx> ty much
<genii> jmichaelx: tar is for tar. gzip/gunzip etc is for zip
<jmichaelx> ok, makes sense
<genii> well, gz. zip/unzip for zip
 * genii looks for more caffeine nectar
 * ardchoille hands genii a coffee
<genii> ardchoille is my new hero :)
 * genii sips
<tekteen> genii knows CPR (coffee provides rescesitation)
<genii> heh
<ardchoille> hehe
<tekteen> :-)
<ardchoille> coffee provides respite
<jmichaelx> how does one delete a dir that is not empty from the command line?
<tekteen> jmichaelx: rm -r
<jmichaelx> sorry for all the newb questions
<jmichaelx> ty
<tekteen> also use -v!
<tekteen> no !
<tekteen> just v
<jmichaelx> to make it verbose?
<tekteen> yep
<jmichaelx> k, ty
<tekteen> tells u what u r deleting
<foenig> hi@all
<tekteen> hi
<foenig> how can i record an audio stream in kubuntu
<tekteen> mplayer does it (forgot how)
<majnoon> BluesKaj, i just saw it in ps -A
<majnoon> at least you point me it right DIRECTION
<majnoon> ty ty ty ty
<Cannoli> 1lock
<Cannoli> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cannoli> is there any way i can lock kubuntu
<ardchoille> Cannoli: ctrl+alt+l
<Cannoli> awesome thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> Cannoli: iirc, that simply invokes the screensaver and locks too
<Cannoli> 0o0o sweet
<ardchoille> Whoa, I just discovered "locate:foo" in konqueror
<streitimuck> Hy ;)
<streitimuck> ich hab probleme mit dem Adept Manager kann mir da vll jemand helfen?
<ScorpKing> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<streitimuck> oh thx :)
<sorin> what package do I have to install to get man pages for C methods ???
<sorin> like man fopen
<sorin> please ... I forgot to say please
<sorin> sry
<e66> is there any way to get kubuntu from osn
<slow-motion> hallo
<sorin7486> osn ?
<e66> opensource network
<sorin7486> I don't even know what that is ... I should check it out ...
<sorin7486> :)
<e66> i am talking about local osn office?
<e66> in every country there is a osn group
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<trappist> sorin7486: try glibc-doc and glibc-doc-reference
<lgkan> I'm using ndisgtk to configure the driver for linksys usb 54g card, and its not totally remembering its there on reboot
<rysiek|pl> guys, I am having a strange issue with the wine config applet in the system settings - I can enter it *once* (it then creates the .wine dir, etc), but afterwards it says "module could not be loaded". when I delete the ~/.wine dir, it works AOK again - one time
<sorin7486> trappist: somebody answered on another chanel ... it's manpages-dev
<trappist> sorin7486: oh and manpages-posix-dev and manpages-dev
<sorin7486> trappist: yes.. :) ... thanks anyway
<trappist> sorin7486: yeah that :)
<lgkan> works fine if I reinstall the driver, funny thing is it sees it connected to the laptop, recognizes as avail.  but get dev error unless I redo it
<lgkan> then it works good
<venik> I cannot get rdiff to backup my home folder... It complains that the destination exists, but does not look like an rdiff directory.  The destination folder is a removable USB drive.  Is that a problem?
<squish123> Hi! i cant install any programs, adept says " adept databank is already in use"
<squish123> And i dont know how i can kill this process
<tubular> can anyone help me with a networking issue? DNS is broken, but all other networking works. It only happens after I have both wireless and wired up at the same time, and I have to bring the wired interface down and up again to fix it
<lgkan> hard code your dns address on the wired interface
<dannybuntu> Hello world!
<dannybuntu> hi world!
 * genii sips a fruit juice
<dannybuntu> yum
 * genii hands dannybuntu a large mango juice
<dannybuntu> thanks
<genii> np
<dannybuntu> want a marlboro? i always smoke when i drink juice
<claetuss> i'm kind of a noob, but is there significance to the sharing of virtual juice/coffee/cigs?
<dannybuntu> dont worry im a noob too
<genii> claetuss: Socialisation of a sort :)
<Cannoli> helllo
<Cannoli> i was here earlier inquiring about themes
<blendtux> stdin: how much is a default kernel loaded in the ram
<dannybuntu> ooh i love themes
<Cannoli> is there any other place (other tahn kubuntu art) where i can get good themes. like the ones available on xpthemes.com
<claetuss> genii: like winking, futile but fun ;-)
<genii> claetuss: Pretty much, yes
<Rukus> anyone know how to make my win key work? it used to work. now it doesnt. What do i do?
<dannybuntu> kde-look.org
<dannybuntu> thats the best i could think off
<Cannoli> and would these work on kubuntu?
<Cannoli> sorry i still dont know this kind of stuff, like do ubuntu files or lile slacks files run on kubuntu just the same?
<jonrysh> How can I install the libraries needed to run a 32-bit application (acroread) on an x86_64 system with /usr/lib32 currently unpopulated?
<genii> jonrysh: Perhaps view http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<jonrysh> Thanks genii, will do.
<dannybuntu_> hey - there could only be one dannybuntu - look here http://dannybuntu.blogspot.com
<jonrysh> Alright genii, where is getlibs -- how can it be downloaded?
<genii> jonrysh: The link is given there
<holeinone> I screwed up my kdm file in init.d Can  someone help me with that?
<genii> jonrysh: eg: http://www.boundlesssupremacy.com/Cappy/getlibs/getlibs-all.deb
<dannybuntu_> guys could you tell me how i could make my computer shutdown - i mean it shuts down but does not turn off the power - it just shows KUBUNTU
<Cannoli> should i install a driver for my video card?
<Cannoli> cause right now im running fine without one
<ardchoille> Cannoli: You may not need it unless you plan to do 3d games/artwork/stuff
<Cannoli> oh cra
<Cannoli> crap
<Salanth> Hello.
<Cannoli> i plan to XD
<Salanth> Actually, I'm probably in the wrong channel for this.
<ardchoille> Cannoli: The drivers allow graphics instesive stuff to be taken off the CPU and handled by the video card
<ardchoille> Salanth: You won't know until you ask :)
<holeinone> I screwed up my kdm file in init.d Can  someone help me?
<Cannoli> will it cause any harm if i install them?
<ardchoille> Cannoli: I have installed them on 200+ machines and never had a problem. Which card do you have?
<Salanth> Alright.  KDE4.  Usually I'm good at figuring things out...Any way to customize the menu bar? (The default one on the bottom.)  Oh, and maybe tone down a bit of the effects.
<Cannoli> ati radeon x1650 pro
<jugheadtn> how do I enable the alt-tab preview window thing in KDE?  I'm running gutsy and it's not there for whatever reason
<ardchoille> Salanth: I hear that plasmoids work isn't quite ready yet
<ardchoille> !ati | Cannoli
<ubotu> Cannoli: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Salanth> ardchoille: Ah.  That would explain it.
<Cannoli> oh yea i know how to install it, the driver manager thing came up and asked me
<rysiek|pl> Salanth: http://etotheipiplusone.com/kde4daily/docs/kde4daily.html
<Cannoli> i just dont want it to mess up my linux
<rysiek|pl> Salanth: that might be an interesting option if you just want to test stuff
<rysiek|pl> Cannoli: you won't :)
<Cannoli> awesome thank you
 * Cannoli needs a restart
<Cannoli> brb
<rysiek|pl> Cannoli: it's not you messing the system up, but the system installing the drivers for your card
<ardchoille> Cannoli: I hear that ati drivers have quite improved lately
<rysiek|pl> meh, too slow
<angasule> what's a good app to use hot corners? mostly I'd like a "show desktop" in the upper left and I'm sure I can think of something for the lower right (both of which have no useful widget there anyway)
<rysiek|pl> angasule: are you using compiz?
<angasule> rysiek|pl: no, I find compiz doesn't get along too well with KDE, I'll wait till KDE4
<rysiek|pl> angasule: ah, ok. in that case I have no idea what you could get in those corners. konsole? bring up som app from tray (like kmail/kopete)?
<ardchoille> angasule: If you're just wanting menu drop shadows, transparency and some other light stuff, kde can do that on its own.
<dannybuntu_> wot
 * rysiek|pl 's gonna get some tea
<dannybuntu_> aiiiie somebody stole my name
<rysiek|pl> anybody? ;)
<Salanth> Oh.
<claetuss> cannoli: in my limited experience, some stuff designed for gnome runs poorly under kde and vice versa, but most times is works
<Salanth> Angasule.  There's a setting for that I believe.
<angasule> rysiek|pl: *how* do I get hot corners? I don't care about compiz, hot corners and 3D effects are unrelated
<Salanth> Let me check real fast...
<LjL> angasule, i think you don't.
<Salanth> angasule: Darn, that setting doesn't work.
<LjL> angasule: for having a "Show Desktop" thing on a corner, however, you might perhaps live with the following: create a new panel, make it 0% length, place it bottom-left (or whatever), set it as hidden, and add a "Show Desktop" applet to it. then you'll have to squash the mouse to the bottom right corner *and* hit the left mouse button
<benedikt> Hallo
<angasule> LjL: hmm, that's not entirely awful, thanks :)
<ardchoille> LjL: That's actually a nice idea
 * ardchoille writes that down
<LjL> ardchoille: i've done it for ages... although i didn't *want* to =) i'm doing it because, while KDE insists on needing to have a "main" panel which can't be removed, i don't *want* such a main panel, since my "main" panel is the menubar
<LjL> so i made the main panel tiny and hidden, and though i could put Show Desktop on it just to make it do something
<ardchoille> LjL: Sounds cool.. I don't use my panel at all either, so it's good to know how to hide it like that
<rysiek|pl> angasule: ah, right, sorry. I thought you asked what could you do with your hot corners, missed the first part of the question
<angasule> LjL: hmm, I right click on the new panel (I already added the 'show desktop' applet), select 'configure panel'... and I get the configure stuff for my main panel instead
<jonrysh> Thanks genii
<genii> LjL: Isn't that like that old 1 pixel transparent gif trick?
<LjL> angasule, but there is a selection box at the top of the tab, with "Settings for: main panel"
<genii> jonrysh: yw
<LjL> genii, i don't know about that trick... i know this one requires a mouseclick. and it isn't really a trick, it's just a quite standard panel with only one icon on it
<angasule> LjL: what tab?
<angasule> LjL: in the Configure - KDE Panel stuff I don't have any such thing
<LjL> angasule: i mean just the settings window, "Arrangement" icon/tab/page/whatyoucallit
<genii> LjL: for reference http://golivetutor.com/tutorials/misc/transparent.html
<angasule> LjL: I really don't know what you are talking about, System Settings?
<LjL> angasule no, just right click on the panel and configure.
<Cannoli> guys
<epimeth> ahhhhh.... its so nice to have *real* internet again.
<Cannoli> it messed up
<LjL> angasule: http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2522/panelpj0.png
<Cannoli> i freezes now before the log in screen!
<jonrysh> And now, how do I install the 32-bit version of an application (firefox)?
<ardchoille> jonrysh: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Cannoli> like i see a black screen
<Cannoli> and thats it
<angasule> LjL: what version of Kubuntu are you using? what version of KDE? I don't have that drop down
<epimeth> does anyone know how to check if there are updates / which updates are available after running apt-get update *without* running upgrade?
<LjL> angasule: gutsy 3.5.8
<angasule> LjL: same here, it's very odd, why wouldn't I have that drop down??
<syke> hi
<epimeth> hi syke!
<Cannoli> i tried recovery mode but i dont know the commands so thats no help tp me
<LjL> angasule: i wouldn't know. try creating a third panel
<syke> I'm having trouble installing the kdm-kde4 package. I get this error:
<jonrysh> Sorry ardchoille, I didn't make clear that I am running an x86_32 system.
<syke> dpkg: error processing kdm-kde4 (--configure):
<syke>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<BluesKaj> epimeth, enable adept notifier in kcontrol
<LjL> syke: you *have* uninstalled any previous KDE 4 versions you might have had?
<epimeth> BluesKaj: heh... this is for a server :-) I knew *that* :-p
<carwash^> when i run kde4 Xorg claims 100% cpu-usage. Is this a known bug? (and what could be causing it)?
<ardchoille> epimeth: sudo apt-get --show-upgrade  ?
<syke> ljl: I thought so -- I had to in order to update to RC1
<epimeth> BluesKaj: I want to automate the update process with a cronjob
<angasule> LjL: hmm, right click, Add Panel->Panel ? I have three and still no drop down
<Cannoli> ardchoille: it messed up, now when the log in screen is suppose to come up i just get stuck at a black screen the a tenth of that screen is missing on the left hand side
<ardchoille> angasule: I noticed that I didn't have that drop-down menu either until I opened the panel config in kcontrol
<holeinone> Could anyone please send me the content of the /init.d/kdm file? please?
<epimeth> ardchoille: lemme check that :-)
<ardchoille> Cannoli: Never seen that before, but, then again, I've never used ati drivers.
<Cannoli> oh no!
<Cannoli> im screwed :(
<dannybuntu> logout
<angasule> ardchoille: thanks, will try that
<epimeth> ardchoille: nope
<ardchoille> epimeth: Then the man page is wrong
<genii> holeinone: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm      should replace/reinstall it
<holeinone> thanks genii!!
<genii> holeinone: np
<epimeth> ardchoille: lol... I'll check te manpage.
<epimeth> ardchoille: do you know if there's a file I can checksum maybe?
<syke> ljl: I'll try uninstalling and reinstalling again
<LjL> angasule: if what ardchoille says makes it appear, then i call bug
<angasule> LjL: oh, the hot corner thing is available in the hiding tab of the panel in kcontrol
<syke> changing my default login manager to kdm-kde4 will boot into kde4 automatically, right?
<jonrysh> (Repeating)  I'm running an x86_64 system and want to install the 32-bit version of firefox.  What's the easy way to do this?
<epimeth> also... I checked out the help on WPA ad it said it should be installed by default, then mentioned a wpa supplicant I have to install?  how do I install wpa support for knetwork manager? just apt-get wpa_supplicant ?
<LjL> angasule: you mean "raise when the pointer touches..."?
<claetuss> jonrysh: I just looked for firefox in adept and it hooked me up
<LjL> syke: i'm afraid it won't allow you install or uninstall anything now... (as for the setting kdm-kde4 as default, haven't tried, i followed the instructions for kdm 3)
<angasule> LjL: hmm, even *after* going to kcontrol, if I right click on it and go to settings, it shows the settings for the main panel, so it's a bug
<toggi>  hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<genii> claetuss: You misunderstand, he wants 32bit firefox installed to his 64 bit ubuntu/kubuntu
<toggi> how to fix that ?
<LjL> angasule: it most likely is, but i still wonder why *i* see it. perhaps try logging out and in
<claetuss> genii, jonrysh: my bad, I just realized that
<genii> jonrysh: The method to install the 32 bit version is described in the post I referred you to earlier
<ToGGi> any one know how i can fix this problem?? " hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000"
<genii> In fact any 32 bit version of an app into the 64 bit ubuntu, using the getlib
<angasule> LjL: kinda busy at the moment for that, at least now it's working
<LjL> angasule: (as an aside, anyway, i don't even have "raise when the pointer touches corner" enabled - all i have is "hide automatically - immediately", with no animation)
<holeinone> genii <- executed "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdm" but init.d/kdm was not replaced
<zert> hdy
<zert> chong
<angasule> hmm, and 'show desktop' isn't a toggle, which is a bit annoying
<genii> holeinone: Odd. Normally it will replace it. Try then:    sudo apt-get remove --purge kdm; sudo apt-get install kdm
<syke> ljl: I uninstalled again, reinstalled, same error :/
<holeinone> genii <- That did it! thanks, I'll restart now and see if KDE boot up :)
<LjL> syke: try « sh -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdm-kde4.postinst », pastebin the output
 * holeinone wanders of happily
<epimeth> I checked out the help on WPA ad it said it should be installed by default, then mentioned a wpa supplicant I have to install?  how do I install wpa support for knetwork manager? just apt-get wpa_supplicant ?
<Cannoli> !gmd restart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmd restart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cannoli> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cannoli> !gmd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse
<LjL> !x
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<genii> LjL: LOL thx
<Cannoli> thank you LjL
<syke> ljl: http://pastebin.com/d733a3912
<LjL> syke: uhm, weird behavior... does it show anything if you type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm »?
<syke> ljl: it prompts me to choose with kdm I want to use; I select kdm-kde4, press enter, and it exits
<LjL> syke, i don't really know why that error is happening. try this though
<LjL> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<syke> yea, I did that already
<alfredo> hi
<syke> that did fix my other errors
<syke> I'll dick around with it a bit more
<syke> thanks for talking me through things! :)
<alfredo> %&/GCCGTT$
<LjL> syke, reset kdm (not kdm4) as the default display manager now, or you might not be able to login at all, if kdm-kde4 is broken enough
<syke> ljl: will do -- thanks for the tip!
<Rukus> XGL uses 165mb ram on my system, is this a usual and necessary amount of ram for that process?
<Daisuke_Ido> Rukus: ati card?
<keith> I've just downloaded the Ubuntu 7.10 iso with konqueror and it's got saved as a text file. Is there any way to fix it so that I can make an install  cd?
<flaccid> if you have actually saved it as ascii it will be corrupted
<flaccid> you are more likely just opening the binary file in a text editor...
<keith> flaccid: what was I supposed to do? it didn't seem to give me any other options
<flaccid> if you have saved the .iso, just burn it with k3b or something now
<flaccid> if thats your goal..
<flaccid> you can always check the md5sum for integrity
<keith> flaccic: that's it. will k3b still read it as an iso?
<flaccid> if the integrity of the file is fine then yes it will
<rysiek|pl> keith: open terminal and type: filethefileyoudownloaded.iso
<rysiek|pl> keith: oops
<rysiek|pl> keith: that's: file thefile.iso
#kubuntu 2007-11-27
<flaccid> should return something like ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data
<Rukus> Daisuke_Ido: yes xpress 200m
<Daisuke_Ido> Rukus: tried the new drivers?
<Daisuke_Ido> they make xgl a thing of the past
<Daisuke_Ido> adds in aiglx support (which is part of xorg, so no more performance hit)
<jonrysh> (genii+claetus) The method in the posting is for .deb's that have *already* been downloaded.  Is there a convenient way to tell apt-get or adept or whatever that I want the 32-bit version of something -- while running an x86_64 system?
<matt___> what can i format a disk with in kubuntu? its a hard disk.
<Rukus> Daisuke_Ido: apparently aiglx doesnt work great with xpress 200m
<Rukus> should i try?
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm...  i would hold off then
<Rukus> yah
<kalorin> anyone else on gusty have an issue with some updates that are available today?
<kalorin> I told it to pull them and install and it says that a commit might break things and drops out
<kalorin> it was a fresh install
<Cold_Inz> Hi, Could someone please tell me WHEN swap is needed ? I'm unsure of it's functionality, and I somehow think it's related to a complete freeze/lockup my system gets every now and then. (after some time playing World of Warcraft.)
<Dragnslcr> When you don't have enough RAM for all of the programs that need it
<Cold_Inz> hm, ok
<Dragnslcr> You should generally have 1-2 times as much swap space as RAM
<Dragnslcr> So if you have 2 GB of RAM, you probably want 3-4 GB of swap space
<Cold_Inz> I just upgraded from feisty to gutsy, and these freezeups have shown themselves, is this anything known ?
<Cold_Inz> I've got 1g RAM and 489mb swap :P
<artur_> Hi folks. I don't know what i did, that the kubuntu stop the automatic detection of the wireless conection when i start the system. It seens that now the connection must be configurated manually. What could i do the make it automatic(and working well) again?
<hcbox> I got some issues in tryign to patch my ubuntu for UDF 2.5
<hcbox> insmod udf returns no such directory or file oO
<sven_> Cold_Inz, swap is like ram, but on harddrive.. its cheaper, but very very very much slower.. When your system starts using swap, you'll know because the speed drops dramatically
<mordaunt> when is vmware for gutsy coming out?
<sven_> Cold_Inz, and I dunno the specs for WOW (Does that run on kubuntu??) but normally, 1GB should be more than enough
<flaccid> mordaunt: vmware what exactly . see http://vmware .com and !virtualisation or !vmware
<Cold_Inz> sven_: ah ok, thanks =) yeah it runs on kubuntu with wine
<mordaunt> flaccid: vmware-server
<sven_> Cold_Inz, try to keep an eye on your mem usage using the command "free" in your shell
<mordaunt> feisty had vmware in the repos
<flaccid> mordaunt: you can d/l that from vmware.com . its a commercial product
<sven_> Cold_Inz, if / when you see that swap usage goes up, it might give you a clue
<mordaunt> yea i know =) i just liked having a package for it
<flaccid> vmware player is probably in the repos
<Cold_Inz> sven_: I've got a monitor for it, but when it locks my system during gameplay, the game kinda covers the screen, making it hard to backtrack =/
<sven_> Cold_Inz, you could also have a top running, which will also give you info on CPU usage and more
<flaccid> mordaunt: vmware would need to create the package and/or repos
<sven_> Cold_Inz, mmmmm...maybe top can output to a file? and after a reboot, you could do tail topoutput.txt or something like that?
<Cold_Inz> sven_: it also happens after like 1/2-1hour or more, just like that without any notice
<mordaunt> flaccid i see :\
<flaccid> there are free alternatives
<flaccid> !virtualization
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<sven_> Cold_Inz, Could not be related to hardware overheating or something like that?
<sven_> !QEmu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Cold_Inz> sven_: not impossible, had that problem alot, but when cpu goes too hot, an alarm goes off
<mordaunt> ubotu: i know.. but nothing is quite as solid as vmware
<mordaunt> doh =D
<artur_> Hi folks. I don't know what i did, that the kubuntu stop the automatic detection of the wireless conection when i start the system. It seens that now the connection must be configurated manually. What could i do the make it automatic(and working well) again?
<mordaunt> @sven_
<sven_> mordaunt, what @ me?
<mordaunt>  i know.. but nothing is quite as solid as vmware
<mordaunt> i addressed the bot with it
<mordaunt> arrh... should've gone to flaccid XD
<dannybuntu_> dannybuntu
<VertexOfLife> Has anyone tried out KDE4 yet?
<VertexOfLife> Lately*
<dannybuntu_> hello
<dannybuntu_> can anyone help me install epson stylus c90??
<Cold_Inz> sven_: how do I output top information into a file so that I may view it incase the system locks up and forces me to reboot ? just top > file.txt ? it gave me some weird lines =/
<begert> hey, should nspluginwrapper install flash for konqueror on a 64bit?
<flaccid> Cold_Inz: i dont think its possible with top because its interactive and uses curses
<theverant> Hi, I rebooted last night and suddenly my dual monitors were seen as two monitors instead of just one.  Now today they are back to just being one.  How can I go back to the two monitor setup?
<flaccid> Cold_Inz: try the -b switch. see man top it will show you how to do it
<theverant> It's nice to full screen a movie to one screen :)
<sven_> Cold_Inz, *THAT* is a good question.. :) Top does things a bit differently, it does not just output raw text.. Ask around here, or on the #linux channel
<flaccid> see man top sven :)
<ardchoille> LjL: Do you use kwin-baghira?
<dannybuntu_> can anyone help me install epson stylus c90?
<ardchoille> sven_: Have you tried htop?
<flaccid> dannybuntu doesn't look like it
<flaccid> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dannybuntu_> flaccid: doesnt look like it? er what do you mean?
<flaccid> dannybuntu_: if someone could help, they would of already
<theverant> when I try to use nvidia-settings it tells me I do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  But in xorg.conf my driver is nvidia - what gives?
<ardchoille> theverant: Haev you restarted xorg since enabling the nvidia driver?
<theverant> it's always been enabled, as far as I know
<dannybuntu_> flaccid: meaning to say - it cant be done?
<begert> hey, should nspluginwrapper install flash for konqueror on a 64bit system?
<LjL> ardchoille: yes
<theverant> since installing Gutsy - compiz has been working and I haven't changed xorg.conf for a long time
<flaccid> dannybuntu_: meaning dont repeat. if someone could help, they would of. have you read all the wiki entries yet?
<flaccid> it might be a good idea to confirm if the printer is supported
<sven_> ardchoille, I think I got it installe,d but never tried it though.. it just outputs line by line?
<dannybuntu_> my printer model doesnt look like its supported
<theverant> I have twinview enabled, but I don't like the system seeing both monitors as one
<lascar> i'm trying to get ntfs-3g to mount my external hd on boot by editing fstab, but to no avail.  I still get the "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" error message.  What should I do?
<ardchoille> sven_: No, htop is similar to top but you can scroll, filter by user/cpu/memory/etc, it's much better than top
<genii> jonrysh: Still here? Researching a method to tell apt-get to use a different architecture took a while
<ardchoille> theverant: Does you xorg.conf say the driver is "nvidia" or does it say "nv" ?
<AKubuntu> hello
<theverant> nvidia
<theverant> I have nvidia-glx-new installed, and have for a long time
<theverant> ardchoille - I noticed the nvidia-settings didn't work when I first installed it, but just forgot about it.
<AKubuntu> I was told to put "sudo rm -fs /" into the terminal and it killed the system.
<theverant> now that that blip happened last night, I want to make it work that way again :)
<xevil> I have an unusual problem with konqueror that I have not been able to address... konqueror works just fine when I am using a DSL connection and am using the installed NIC but if I go to a dial-up connection, konqueror fails to recognize a ppp connection unless I start it using kdesu...  Firefox works with both connections.  Anyone have any insight to correcting this?
<AKubuntu> What's a good IRCd for kubuntu.
<flaccid> ardchoille: he wants it to file, so top is suffice using the -b switch... no need to complicate
<ardchoille> flaccid: I'm not complicating anything, Just thought a better app would suit his needs better.
<flaccid> it doesnt
<AKubuntu> What's a good IRCd for kubuntu?
<nimon> hello
<ardchoille> flaccid: Your opinion is noted :)
<naelr> I am using Konverstion it is pretty good AKubuntu
<naelr> in text mode I like BitchX though
 * begert agrees with naelr
<naelr> from a console I mean
<begert> about Konversation
<Jucato> IRCd != IRC client though
<flaccid> ardchoille: your suggestion doesn't suite his needs. he wants to log to file.
 * begert stands corrected
<naelr> oh
<naelr> oops
<Jucato> (presuming he means an IRC daemon)
<naelr> I just figured the d was a typo ...
<AKubuntu> yea
<NickPresta> AKubuntu, I always liked Unreal IRCD
<AKubuntu> cool
<naelr> Ok does anyone know why I can install Kubuntu to my new acer laptop but when I reboot it will not boot up.. I end up in a busybox
<AKubuntu> Can Kubuntu be installed to an external hard disk?
<AKubuntu> So the hard disk is bootable
<ardchoille> AKubuntu: Yes, provided your bios allows you to boot from the external disk
<AKubuntu> cool
<AKubuntu> is FDD an external hard disk?
<ardchoille> Sounds like a Floppy Disk Drive
<AKubuntu> If the hard disk is connected using USB, it should boot, right?
<ardchoille> *if* the bios allows you to boot from a usb drive
<AKubuntu> it does
<ardchoille> Should work, then. Worked here
<jonrysh> genii: I'm still around.  Took a break to attend to some other things.  What did you find out about specifying architectures?
<lascar> i'm trying to get ntfs-3g to mount my external hd on boot by editing fstab, but to no avail.  I still get the "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" error message.  What should I do?
<lascar> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sven_> Hi all, to configure my computer to use an ntp server on my local network, all I have to do is modify /etc/ntp/ntpservers ??  Because I configured it like that and its not updating..
<nimon> salut
<nimon> bonjour
<genii> jonrysh: The problem becomes that since the names of packages are the same you need also to specify alternate location for /var/cache/apt/archies or so on as well. But at any rate, something to the effect of: sudo apt-conf -o APT::Architecture=<arch>            WILL change the target architecture apt downloads/tries to install packages of. <arch> would be something like i386   or so
<genii> jonrysh: You would also need likely to switch it back to whatever uname command reports now afterward
<AKubuntu> I have an NTFS external HDD that doesnt work with kubuntu. It works with the internal HDD.
<genii> Please note this is a dangerous method and you should know what you are doing when you embark on this course
 * genii wonders if he should stress this again
<ignoramus> hey all.  Been battling KnetworkManager for a couple of days now.  It won't connect on boot, but after a few times of manually trying, it goes through.  Looking through the logs, i found that when initiated at startup, it returns quite a few " eth1: link is not ready"  How do i fix this?
<jonrysh> genii: My system has no file named /var/cache/apt/archies .  Do you mean /var/cache/apt/archives ?  You probably also mean apt-config, rather than apt-conf.  I'm taking a break, but I'm leaving chat on and will inspect the log before very long.
<genii> jonrysh: Yes, archives and config
 * genii sips a coffee and curses the teensy laptop keyboard
<FabioBR> Hi, how can i tell to tvtime to get sound from /dev/dsp1?
<crimsun> if tvtime is purely oss, and if you have two audio devices, then just configure tvtime appropriately.
<jonrysh> genii: Thanks.  Now I'll try apt-config etc.
<jonrysh> genii: BTW is there any (official) way to clear out /var/cache/apt/archives ?  Is there any reason not to delete everything except lock and partial/ when no program is accessing it?
<Jucato> sudo apt-get clean
<jonrysh> Jucato: Thx
<genii> jonrysh: I found just now by testing that the -o=APT::Architecture=i386      way seems syntactically busted. But that if you put something to effect of APT::Architecture "i386" into /etc/apt/apt.conf     then the apt-config dump    command reports correctly the machine architecture as whatever is in there
<jonrysh> genii: Thx again.
 * genii sips a fruit juice
 * NickPresta hands genii a coffee  =D
<genii> NickPresta: Heh :) Thanks for the sentiment, but I am actually really on non-caffeinated stuff right now so I'll sleep at a decent hour
 * genii smells the coffee longingly but refrains
<NickPresta> heh. very well :)
<ardchoille> genii: Pfft, you'll get all the sleep you need when you're dead.
<genii> ardchoille: This is true. But I'm in no hurry to get there
<ardchoille> hehe
 * genii considers going to the store for some decaf instant coffee
<sven_> k3b should be able to burn mp3 > CD or not?
<genii> Although I normally find it disgusting, that decaf
<sven_> Because.. k3b does not want to burn mp3, it says I need to convert the mp3 to wav files first, but I remember k3b doing that for me! :(
<genii> sven: install libk3b2-mp3 package
<admin__> d
<ardchoille> sven_: apt-cache search --names-only k3b | grep mp3
<ardchoille> cli ftw :)
<genii> heh
<epimeth> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<naelr> genii: did you get my link in the ubunut channel?
<naelr> er um #ubuntu channel
<genii> naelr: Likely not
<naelr> http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/24609792/m/379004998731
<naelr> does that sound like a problem your having on that gateway
<naelr> my laptop has been complaining about that tpm stuff during the post
<naelr> ever since I removed vista
<genii> naelr: Nah I didn't get a peep about tpm, etc. But then I haven't wiped the partitions. I just resized the vista partition to absolute minimum I could, not to void my warrantee. After 6 months when it's done (warrantee) I'll wipe it and see what gives
<naelr> genii: well I did the same thing out of 150 gigs free I gave vista 40 of it.. and was gonna give kubunut the rest but I dunno I removed the partitions today and this is the thanks I get
<naelr> I really can't stand the fact that I purchase a computer and they tell me I hafta have vista on it ...
<naelr> that upsets me greatly
<genii> naelr: Well, Gateway already made clear to me if I made the system unbootable to vista they would not honour my warrantee
<naelr> yea acer told me the same thing
<naelr> genii: what happens if the hard drive breaks.. it is no longer bootable to vista.. are they gonna void it then?
<genii> naelr: Good question :)
<sparr__> how can i let users other than root start the X server?
<genii> Isn't that the opposite of how it normally works?
<sparr__> its an option when configuring X
<sparr__> but i dont want to reconfigure X entirely
<ubuntu> hello
<flaccid> sparr__: startx
<kl4n_d571n0> O.o
<kl4n_d571n0> ey
<BluesKaj> sven_, for mp3 on K3B : sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<sven_> BluesKaj, Gottit, thanks!
<BluesKaj> cool , sven_ :)
<hdevalence> kopete won't connect
<bazhang> to irc or other?
<pacman> okay, so I downloaded a .iso file, but I want to open it up here, instead of using a disk
<pacman> is that possible
<bazhang> open it up as in install it?
<scrubb2000> Could someone tell me how to bring up a window that's not being displayed in X?  Ktorrent disappeared on me and the system tray icon is gone too.
<hdevalence> bazhang: to msn or google's jabber
<bazhang> hdevalence: I see..odd
<pacman> yeah
<pacman> I don't want to have to grab a disk everytime I want to play this game
<hdevalence> it doesen't even do the 'connecting..' icon thingie
<se7en_> scrubb2000: try killall ktorrent and start it new
<scrubb2000> se7en: I was wondering if there was a way to do it without killing the process...
<scrubb2000> se7en: is there a way to bring it back up without killing the process?
<overide> hi people
<pacman> okay, so I burned the .iso to disk, but I'm not seeing it
<tarin> hello all
<tarin> can any one give me a hand?
<tarin> i am trying to use linux for the first time and cant get my kubuntu to connect to the net
<tarin> i am using feisty fawn with kde
<angasule> tarin: what type of connection do you have?
<tarin> adsl running dhcp with a buffalo router with dd-wrt firmware
<tarin> i am dual booting with xp and all works fine in xp
<pacman> okay, it's telling me I need Linux kernel version 2.2.X
<pacman> and when I follow the directions it says: This installation doesn't support glibc-2.1 on Linux / x86
<pacman> do I need to upgrade to 2.2
<angasule> tarin: is that wireless?
<tarin> nope wired
<angasule> I don't know what a 'buffalo router' is (some brand?)
<tarin> yea a brand
<tarin> i have been trying for hours to figure this out for myself and i understand most of what i have found on google just dont know how to use the info
<bazhang> tarin: you all backed up?
<tarin> i know that for some reason dhcp is not working because i am getting that stupid 169.254 ip address
<tarin> its only been installed for 3 hours dont have anything to backup yet LOL
<tarin> this is also the second time i have installed this with no luck
<tarin> if i can just get the net to work i will be in heaven i am tired of bouncing from my desktop to my laptop LOL
<bazhang> tarin: any reason not to install the latest?
<tarin> didnt wanna wait for it to dl haha
<tarin> this was alreadt on CD
<bazhang> tarin: gutsy has much better connectibility
<bazhang> among other things
<tarin> really? i had heard some other distros are decent too especially for beginners
<tarin> like Mepis
<tarin> but i heard that is for ppl that just want to replace Windows
<tarin> i want to learn linux
<sparr__> flaccid: only root can startx
<tarin> this sounds bad but i am a net admin and have never had to mess with linux
<bazhang> tarin: Gutsy is much superior, provided you have the ram
<bazhang> tarin: and download speed is fairly zippy
<tarin> is a gig of ram sufficient?
<bazhang> tarin: more than enough
<tarin> where is a good place to get gutsy?/
<bazhang> tarin from the ubuntu homepage
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<tarin> do you recommend i use kde?
<tarin> or no
<bazhang> tarin: of course :}
<flaccid> sparr__: incorrect
<bazhang> oops wrong link
<flaccid> user can startx no problem
<bazhang> tarin: there should be links for kubuntu on that page as well
<julio> buenas
<NickPresta> !es | julio
<ubotu> julio: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<julio> no.....solo queria ver que onda......y ver si de casualidad....habia gente hablando español.....
<julio> de todos modos....gracias por el dato
<ubuntu_> english please
<julio> i only salute you.....no question......be free.......and know Tuquito/GNU-Linux..... www.tuquito.org.ar
<NickPresta> julio, this is an english only channel. you would get more responses in #kubuntu-es
<julio> one question........the webcam suport....are added in ubuntu kernel's or is an installed  package???.....sorry by my english
<julio> in kubuntu-es.....nobody talk......only few people...
<mike-kubuntu> hey guys, i got some brokckken packages and apt-get -f will not fix them
<mike-kubuntu> any help?
<mike-kubuntu> the problems are kde-icons-oxygen
<mike-kubuntu> kde-base-runtime-bin
<mike-kubuntu> er, sorry
<stdin> mike-kubuntu: post the log to pastebin
<tarin> what is pastebin?
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tarin> sorry just curious
<sparr__> flaccid: apparently youve never configured the xserver package with all the questions enabled.
<mike-kubuntu> stdin: thier all kde4 packages
<mike-kubuntu> stdin: i want to purge the kde4 beta from my system, how can i do that through apt
<flaccid> sparr__: i don't configure the package, i just configure xorg.conf
<stdin> mike-kubuntu: I guessed, so I need you to post the log
<flaccid> sparr__: do you know what you are talking about?
<sparr__> flaccid: that has nothing to do with this.
<flaccid> to do with what exactly?
<mike-kubuntu> stdin: i just removed the packages that were messed up and its ok, but how do i remove kde4 from my system completely
<stdin> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<flaccid> you said root can only run X. which is wrong sparr_ ...
<sparr__> flaccid: with who has permission to run X
<julio> mike-kubuntu: these package.......are unstables....and...have dependes problems.......kde4 is in developing....in few days...theey are good
<flaccid> yeah the default user had perms no problem sparr_ ..
<flaccid> you must kill kdm first of course
<stdin> julio: the packages don't have problems, that is IF you remove the old beta packages like it says in the RC1 announcement
<stdin> sometimes kde4base-data doesn't get removed, not 100% sure why though
<mike-kubuntu> julio: yeah thats why i'm purging them, i'm guessin its close enough to release
<stdin> mike-kubuntu: just do the command ubotu said, and add any problem packages to the end of the command until they are all removed. then install kde4 rc1 how it says on the announcement
<sparr__> flaccid: the default user only has the right perms if you havent reconfigured it
<mike-kubuntu> sstdin: cool, sorry, never saw the anouncement
<epimeth> yea... wondering about that myself.... it says to just remove kdelibs5
<flaccid> sparr__: well yes. if by meaning reconfigure you mean chmod (which is non standard) then obviously... otherwise there is no problem.
<epimeth> but there are a lot of other packages there....
<stdin> mike-kubuntu: well how do you have the repository you need then ?
<flaccid> the reconfigure X script is not going to lock out normal users from running X. has never done that to me...
<sparr__> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<Nyle> how do i find out my version of fglrx driver
<flaccid> sparr__: is that the default user or a  new user?
<flaccid> and what version of ubuntu..
<Nyle> anyone?
<mike-kubuntu> stdin: yeah, i do now, just went to the anouncment from the home page, thanks
<epimeth> hardy heron, eh? nice :-)
<stdin> Nyle: "apt-cache policy xorg-driver-fglrx" ?
<epimeth> considering the discussion, who has installed RC1 after having had the beta installed from the repos, not from source?
<Nyle> thats the package name
<stdin> epimeth: I did, but I removed the beta packages first and it worked without a problem
<epimeth> and off topic, do I need to install wpa_supplicant for wpa support in KNetworkManager?
<epimeth> stdin: I removed kdelibs5.  however, there are tons of other packages still installed.  is that enough or do I need to remove them all?
<stdin> epimeth: you need to remove them all
<stdin> !brokenkde4 | epimeth, this command removes them all
<ubotu> epimeth, this command removes them all: If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<epimeth> stdin: the instructions in http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php only mention kdelibs5.  I'll go with ubotu's route, but why wouldn't the kubuntu peeps mention that in the first place?
<stdin> epimeth: because removing kdelibs5 *should* remove all the packages, but for some reason and for some people it doesn't
<epimeth> stdin: maybe cuz I have backports enabled?
<crazy_bus> how come so many things I install don't appear in the kmenu.  Even though they have a usr/share/applications.desktop file?
<stdin> epimeth: no, that shouldn't matter
<epimeth> stdin: well they mention backports specifically in the page, so I thought "maybe?" :-)
<epimeth> brb....
<stdin> epimeth: no, I have backports too
<Cambodia> i need some help
<Cambodia> is it possible
<maduser> what?
<Cambodia> i cant change my resolution monitor
<Cambodia> ?
<Cambodia> iam newb
<maduser> got to system settings
<maduser> then got to moniter and display
<Cambodia> but its because i dont have the resolution
<Cambodia> i only have 2 resolution modes
<maduser> what are they?
<maduser> are you using gutsy?
<pacman> damn, I'm so lost
<Cambodia> 640* and 320*
<stdin> Cambodia: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Cambodia> wat is gutsy
<Cambodia> tanks
<Cambodia> well its going to be a long night
<epimeth> back... so
<epimeth> do I need to install wpa_supplicant for wpa support in KNetworkManager?
<stdin> I think you do
<epimeth> I was googling earlier and I saw someone mention something else, specifically saying not to install wpa_supplicant... figured I'd get the best advice here, tho
<epimeth> :-)
<stdin> I think it depends on your card/router to if you _need_ it, but it should work for all
<epimeth> stdin: well my router doesn't have wep, and currently knetman only has wep as options....
<jughead> I need help with choppy video playback and this problem here http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/5093/snapshot1yt7.png - VLC does this and kaffeine crashes every time.
<Cambodia> my monitor and my resolution are well configured /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cambodia> but the resolutions there configured dont apear on system configuration
<jtt> Cambodia, what appears on sys config
<Cambodia> system setings>screen
<jtt> Cambodia, yes how many appear, one, some, ??
<sparr__> flaccid: its the user i created when i installed...  dunno what the default user is.  im running gutsy, but i made the change in edgy.
<Cambodia> 2
<flaccid> sparr__: well i have no problem in that situation myself...
<sparr__> flaccid: again, because you have a different configuration.
<Cambodia> jtt there are only two resolution modes on screen cfg
<jtt> Cambodia, grep Virtual /etc/X11/xorg.conf and tell me how many you see of those displayed in system settings
<flaccid> sparr: no. fresh install in this case....
<flaccid> goto #xorg and they will confirm...
<sparr> flaccid: and i dont have a fresh install...  we covered that.
<jtt> Cambodia, i think they changed the xorg.conf and added the virtual setting and this skews things a bit
<flaccid> sparr: create a new user, properly and then see if you can run X. i did that here just then and it works fine...
<sparr> assuming i can, or cant, how does that help?
<flaccid> maybe i misread your problem
<flaccid> i thought you wanted to run X as user and not under root/kdm
<sparr> i want to do both/either
<tarin> ok so i downloaded ubuntu 7.10 as an iso how do i install it?
<flaccid> goto ctrl+alt+f2. login. then do sudo killall kdm; sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop; startx
<Dr_willis> you burn it to cd. (check the md5 sum is a good idea first)
<Dr_willis> tarin,  I suggest 'burn at once' for windows burning iso tool. If you dont have any.
<sparr> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<flaccid> ok, let me google that error
<sparr> thats from the GUI, not from a virtual console
<sparr> ive got allowed_users=console, which is likely the problem
<flaccid> but it was started from the tty ?
<sparr> i want GUI users to be able to start the X server
<sparr> not just tty users
<flaccid> we just have to check the requirments for ubuntu's implementation...
<flaccid> in my experience any user can run X, i've tested it..
<flaccid> which release is this
<tarin> i used nero to burn it but now when i try to install it opens with k3b or kb3
<Dr_willis> tarin,  how are you trying to install iot? normally you put in the cd.. and reboot.
<Dr_willis> a gui user starting X? X is allready started.
<flaccid> sparr: probably perm issue on the authority file
<tarin> yea did that and didnt give me the option to boot from cd
<flaccid> sparr
<tarin> lemme try again
<flaccid> see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=63096 and http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=ubuntu+X:+user+not+authorized+to+run+the+X+server,+aborting.&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Dr_willis> tarin,   i would look ON the cd.. what files do you see? if you see a large .iso file.. you just made a coster.. :)
<sparr> -rw------- 1 sparr sparr 1233 2007-11-22 22:29 .ICEauthority
<sparr> -rw------- 1 sparr sparr  149 2007-11-26 23:28 .Xauthority
<flaccid> i gtg afk sparr but im sure you can work it out or try #xorg
<flaccid> the error you have is not normal..
<tarin> Willis:yea i made a coaster lol
<tarin> how am i supposed to burn it?
<NickPresta> tarin, you need to burn the iso file as an ISO image
<Dr_willis> with the 'burn iso image' feature
<NickPresta> not as a data CD
<tarin> oops
<draik> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<NickPresta> tarin, don't worry. it has happened to all of us :P
<Dr_willis> not me. :)
<Grav3Mind> hey guys how do i kill x server in order to install nvidia drivers?
<Dr_willis> heh - but ive learned to ask 'what files are on the cd'   ages ago.. heh heh.
<Dr_willis> Grav3Mind,  theres a reasonyou are using the nvidia drivers fromt eh web site and not the ones in the repos?
<Grav3Mind> yes
<epimeth> Dr_willis: is your computer plugged in? :-)
<Grav3Mind> because nothing is accelerated
<Grav3Mind> no GL support
<Dr_willis> Grav3Mind,  whats your video card?
<Grav3Mind> Geforce fx 5500
<Grav3Mind> its supported on the nvidia website with there drivers
<Grav3Mind> so i figured id try it
<NickPresta> Grav3Mind, it is also supported by the nvidia drivers in the repo
<ardchoille> Grav3Mind: That driver is in the repos
<Dr_willis> Grav3Mind,  the point i am making is that the NVIDIA drivers are aviliable with the apt-get repository.adept tools., theres nO need to download them direect from nvidia.com
<Grav3Mind> using adept it refuses to work
<Dr_willis> I normally use the restricted-manager tool.
<Grav3Mind> theres two of them in adept one says new one doesnt
<Grav3Mind> i tried both
<Dr_willis> at least under gutsy.
<NickPresta> restricted-manager-kde works great
<ardchoille> Grav3Mind: Installing from the nvidia site means you have to manually upgrade the drivers if your kernel changes, installing from the repos will automatically handle that for you
<Grav3Mind> and i have no internet on my kubuntu
<Grav3Mind> cause i need to mess with ndiswrapper to get my wireless card to work
<Dr_willis> to compile/install the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com i think you will need extra packages also. kernel source and perhaps some others..
<Dr_willis> but in any case to kill X you can use the 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop' command
<Dr_willis> good luck. :)
<Grav3Mind> repository..meaning....online?
<Grav3Mind> or the ones included in adept?
<ardchoille> Grav3Mind: That is the same thing (online and adept)
<Grav3Mind> oh crap.......heh
<Grav3Mind> oh wait no.......i have the dvd
<Grav3Mind> and those drivers were installing off the dvd
<ardchoille> They're not on the dvd
<Grav3Mind> do i need internet to install the newest drivers?
<Dr_willis> this is when you get a real long network cable :)
<maduser> whoah i keep getting a permisoin denied when i try to run a python script
<ardchoille> Yes
<NickPresta> If I was in your situation Grav3Mind and connecting via land-line was impossible, I would download the packages required to install the nvidia driver and put them on a USB or something similar and transfer them over.
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: lol!
<ardchoille> Grav3Mind: The dvd is only a compilation of the alternate and desktop dc's
<ardchoille> *cd's
<maduser> never mind
<Grav3Mind> and where can i get those from?
<Grav3Mind> those packages
<NickPresta> Grav3Mind, are you on Kubuntu right now?
<Grav3Mind> no
<Grav3Mind> cause as i said i have no internet
<NickPresta> Well, I meant on another machine :)
<Grav3Mind> oh yes
<Grav3Mind> lol
<Grav3Mind> ^_^
<Dr_willis> if you are dual bootibng - you can just download the files/packages to the windows drive. then access them from kubuntu
<Grav3Mind> well where can i get it from
<Grav3Mind> those new nvidia drivers
<ardchoille> Grav3Mind: You need to also make sure you have the required kernel modules installed before installing the nvidia drivers
<Grav3Mind> and how do i do that
<Dr_willis> what was that command aptcd ? cdapt?
<sysko> server irc spanish?
<sysko> server irc speak spanish?
<Dr_willis> thers some commands that let you grab a package and all deps for that package to a dir.
<sysko> please
<Dr_willis> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<ardchoille> Grav3Mind: Open a terminal and do: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` | grep Installed
<Grav3Mind> and what will that do
<ardchoille> That will check to see if the proper kernel modules are installed
<Grav3Mind> well i dont have internet
<Grav3Mind> it wont do me any good yet
<draik> ardchoille: Can you take a look at something for me and let me know if it makes sense?
<ardchoille> It's a policy check, sudo is not used, it won't harm anything
<ardchoille> draik: Sure
<Grav3Mind> i suppose i need to just fool with ndis wrapper first
<draik> ardchoille: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_SATA_and_Linux#No_DMA_on_DVD_drive
<ardchoille> draik: I'm afraid that's a bit over my head.
<ardchoille> draik: I buold all my boxes, so I always buy hardware that I know works with Linux, this is why I seldom have hardware problems.
<ardchoille> *build
<draik> ardchoille: I built my own as well. I just happened to have picked hw which works.
<draik> ardchoille: My friend's computer was built by Dell
<draik> :(
<ardchoille> Figures
<draik> ardchoille: I went to the bar to talk to the guy which told me to clear the CMOS (which allowed me to access the DVD drive) and he told me to try switching back to the previous DVD burner (HP Lightscribe). I did and I still have the same issues.
<ardchoille> draik: Sounds like it isn't the drive
<draik> ardchoille: I don't suppose it's the software
<NickPresta> Grav3Mind, which packages do you need?
<draik> Seems that its using UDMA
<jalbert> hey all
<jalbert> I'd like some advice. I'm running Feisty and I need to download new drivers for my NVIDIA GeForce 5600
<jalbert> What's the best way to do this?
<ardchoille> !nvidia | jalbert
<ubotu> jalbert: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> you do have a network connection?
<ardchoille> jalbert: That's the best way :)
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: That seems to be a problem lately with lots of folks
<cayetano1> yesterday i killed my suse-linux, dont know how.
<cayetano1> is it posibil to repair?
<cayetano1> and if, how
<Dr_willis> depends on what 'killed' means.
<pacman> what's the command to sudo into konqueror
<NickPresta> pacman, kdesu konqueror
<pacman> alt+F2 something
<Dr_willis> its normally NOT a good idea to run the filemanager with sudo :)
<Dr_willis> it sucks when you accidently drag/drop a system dir. :P
<Dr_willis> if you do do it..  close out the file manager as soon as you are done doing whatever it is you are doing.
<cayetano1> Dr_willis, i am german, so maybe my english is not good enough but i try
<Dr_willis> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<NickPresta> cayetano1, perhaps I'm missing something. If you have a proble with Suse, shouldn't you ask in a suse related channel?
<cayetano1> NickPresta, maybe you are wright
<Dr_willis> ubuntu killed suse? :)
<NickPresta> Dr_willis, in that case, what's the problem? ;)
<cayetano1> the problem is, i dont know what kills suse
<Dr_willis> we dont even know what killed. means in this case.. :)
<Dr_willis> did it reformat the disk? (thats bad) did it just not make a grub entry.. (thats fixable)
<cayetano1> i startet yesterday the live-cd from kubuntu and sabayon, after i shut the computer down and start with windows xp, after that my linux dont work
<cayetano1> by the way, bevor i startet windows i always suspend linux
<Dr_willis> so what Does work.. You power up.. you get a grub menu? you select linux? and.......
<cayetano1> i can select between win and linux
<cayetano1> if i choose linux it start with booting, but only in textmode, not graphik
<cayetano1> so i only can work with text, but the problem is, i use linux yust a few month
<Dr_willis> well at least we now have a sort of clear thing as to whats going on...
<Dr_willis> for a start.. dont use  hibernate/suspend any more..  at the terminal, you may want to try a 'sudo reboot' and just do a normal reboot and see if that kicks it in the head.
<cayetano1> it means, i type reboot at the terminal?
<Dr_willis> 'sudo reboot' may be needed
<Dr_willis> which is why i said 'sudo reboot' :)
<draik> The CD and DVD burners are reporting as /dev/scd0 and /dev/scd1. How do I change it to /dev/hda1 and /dev/hdb1 ? They are IDE drives.
<cayetano1> and what is " sudo reboot"? a special kind of reboot?
<Viper> No, it's just running the command 'reboot' as root.
<ardchoille> !sudo | cayetano1
<ubotu> cayetano1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<draik> cayetano1: users cannot reboot. Only root can do it.
<Dr_willis> draik,  theres no need to change them. if you REALLY wanted to you could make some soft links to them. and a cd/dvd should NOT be /dev/hda1 - it would be /dev/hda
<ardchoille> draik: Users can, however, reboot from the kmenu
<intelikey> question.  how many linux newbeez install ubuntu for the first time and then add their user account to all the avalable groups so that everything works without permissions trubble  ???      question number two, how many "totally default ubuntu users" do admin things and within two minutes access a web page ???       third question, has anyone ever considered that yes to either question above means that their linux box is now 
<draik> ardchoille: Yes, but not CLI ;)
<draik> Dr_willis: How do I make a soft link for /dev/hda and /dev/hdb ?
<Viper> ln -s
<angel_> cayetano have Suse not kubuntu   then  exist sudo in Suse?
<cayetano1> thank you all for help :-)
<Viper> I think sudo generally exists in nearly every linux distro...
<Dr_willis> intelikey,   I can only think of 2 things ive had to do with groups (added a user to 2 groups),  and i rarely have permission tribbles.  Within 3 mins of a clean install - i am doing the admin tasks to get the system up and going.. (what does that have to do with a web page?)    #3 made no sence.
<draik> Viper: I thought "sudo" was a universal thing for Linux. This is new to me. Thanks for the gen ed.
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> sudo is rather universial for all the disrtos out.
<Dr_willis> I cant think of one ive seen that Dosent have it.
<Dr_willis> perhaps some very old ones or specilized ones.
<se7en> does someone know how to use a cell phone (High-Speed HSDPA connectivity) on linux
<Viper> I put 'nearly every' because I imagine someone can build their own version that doesn't include it.. just to prove me wrong.
<ardchoille> Sudo may not be setup in other distros as it is in ubuntu. I remember having to add myself to the adm group and setup sudo in Mandriva
<sigma> when i run a game in wine my cpu usage spikes to 100% and stays there as long as i am in the game, on windows the cpu never reaches 100%, is this normal?
<intelikey> Dr_willis you don't qualify as newbee    and hopefully you have thought through the sevurity hole of passwordless "even if on a timer" admin rights.
<Viper> Sigma, my CPU also spikes when I run wine.
<sigma> also what is the difference between user% and system% in ksysguard?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  if you are refering to the 'sudo password' rembering the password for a set time. thats been discussed in various forums i recall. I dont consider it an issue on my home lan. On a Business/company network. I could understand disabling it.
<sigma> viper: is that not bad for a cpu to keep spiking at 100%. it also does it for the linux version of flightgear
<ardchoille> sigma: user processes are owned/launched by the user.. system processes are owned/launched by the system
<intelikey> Dr_willis it is an issue.   a "virus" malicious code in a web page could use it to gain admin perms with a single click on a link in a page....
<draik> Dr_willis: How do I create the soft link? Wouldn't it be better/easier to change it to /dev/hda instead of the current /dev/scd1 ?
<sigma> ardchoille: when i run call of duty (3d win game) the user % goes to 95.50, in windows it barely reaches 50, is this a problem?
<Dr_willis> draik,  'sudo ln -s whtever wherver'
<intelikey> draik /dev/* is not perminant
<intelikey> draik it's rebuilt each boot time.
<draik> Dr_willis: sudo ln -s /dev/scd1 /dev/hda
<Viper> sigma: As long as the game runes alright, I wouldn't worry about it...
<draik> Dr_willis: Is that correct?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  ive never heard of it being an issue.  If a single click could do things to the system like that.. seems there could also be 10000's of malware type things affecting users also. Ive never heard of any.
<Viper> sigma: And you have proper cooling.....
<Dr_willis> draik,  try it and see.. i always get it backwards.
<intelikey> draik yes.   but you are not paying attention.   /dev/ exists only in ram.
<draik> Dr_willis: 10-4
<Dr_willis> i wonder how the links in /dev/ get made automaticially
<draik> intelikey: Isn't it local on the hdd (installed partition to be exact)?
<ardchoille> sigma: It just may be that Linux is handling the game differently than Windows (the native env for that game) does.
<Dr_willis> ls -l cdrom
<Dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2007-11-25 23:03 cdrom -> hdc
<ghost_> Hi
<Dr_willis> I dont have scd1 --- I got hdc :)
<sigma> viper: oh ok, was just a bit worried that it would fry my proc over time, i have a fair share of fans, never had a overheating problem, and it is an amd after all!
<Viper> Sigma: And you can try running Gnome when your gaming.  I seem to get better perfomance in Gnome then KDE.
<draik> Dr_willis: As do I, but my friend's computer has it as scd0 and scd1
<Dr_willis> draik,  in Theory the /dev/cdrom link Shouldbe pointing to whatever his actual devicices are.
<Viper> Sigma: With proper cooling, {{good}} CPUs can run at 100% for days without problems.
<Dr_willis> ls -l /dev/dvd  --  >   lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2007-11-25 23:03 /dev/dvd -> hdc
<Dr_willis> I got dvd and cdrom both pointing to my cd. :)
<sigma> viper: the performance is great on kde (personally i hate gnomes looks), its just the cpu usage that was worrying me
<intelikey> Dr_willis surely i'm not the only one that has realized the security hole there, any command that a user can call, can't a java script call or php or perl...     so if a user could issue     sudo rm -r /    and not be prompted   then why couldn't a malware ?
<sigma> viper: but it seems nothing to really worry about
<ardchoille> sigma: my cpu regularly spikes for days at a time and hasn't had problems yet.
<Viper> sigma: Oh... The opposite is true for me.. Gnome has better performance then KDE, but Yeah, I agree that KDE looks much better!
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  ive never heard of it being doable. I thouhg the browser was sandboxed in such a way as to prevent that..
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  what keeps a windows system from doing arbitary dos shell scripts then?
<intelikey> draik "udev"  /dev/  exists only in ram.   is rebuilt each boot time.
<Viper> And, about the linking of /dev's.. I don't really see where that could ever benefit you... Most scripts would allow you to change what device your pointing to.
<intelikey> Dr_willis then how do virii spreed ?  :)
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  from what ive seen.. idiot users downloading and running various .exe's thinking they are screensavers or porn.
<hydrogen> browsers are not sandboxed
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  of course those technicially are trojans.
<Viper> w00t, hot.chick.screensaver.svc.exe or erotic.pr0n.jpg.jpg.exe
<draik> Dr_willis: No matter what I do I cannot enable DMA
<sigma> ardchoille viper: thanks for the help guys, much appreciated
<intelikey> and what is the need for anti-virus software if the browser takes care of all that ?
<Dr_willis> draik,  these are ide drives not sata eh?
<ardchoille> draik: With the prices of optical drives these days, tell him to just buy another one
<draik> Dr_willis: Correct. The HDD is SATA, the CDR and DVDR drives are IDE
<draik> ardchoille: I bought him a Memorex DVD DL burner. It wouldn't work
<Dr_willis> im just wondering why some users have ide drives show up as scd. and others dont.
<hydrogen> ah
<hydrogen> apparently it is sandboxed
<Viper> Could it have to do with the kernel linking them in different places?
<intelikey> Dr_willis i just see a big gaping hole where a user is clicking things on the web and passwordlessly admin'ing a system       the hole is there.   i'm glad it's not often exploited.
<draik> How can I set it up so that it goes to hda and hdb?
<Viper> move it to the primary IDE channel.....
<Viper> Primary Master = hda, Primary Slave = hdb
<draik> Viper: Right. But how?
<intelikey> draik discontinue using scsi emulation maybe ?
<Viper> Physically move the cable?....
<draik> intelikey: How do I disable this?
<intelikey> draik boot option ?    haven't fought with it in a while.
<draik> Viper: Move which cable? They are setup as Master and Slave already. It's only 1 cable. One IDE for drives, one IDE for floppy and 1 SATA connection for the HDD.
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  im not sure it even can be exploited. Seems every time ive herad of such expoits its due to coding bugs/overflows/ad so forth in the browser.
<draik> intelikey: /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<intelikey> draik yeah.   but i'm not sure of the exact key word
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  doing a little googling -- http://bcheck.scanit.be/bcheck/index.php has some neat info. but its 2 am now.. so its almost bed time for me
<Viper> draik: Your mobo probably has 2 slots for IDE drives, the CD-roms are most likely plugged in the black connector.  If you plug them into the blue connector, they should move to hda and hdb, respectively, but don't eat the red pill....
<draik> intelikey: Google: disable scsi emulator kubuntu ?
<draik> intelikey: Or is that not quite what I'm looking for?
<Viper> Off-topic question, anyone pick up a gateway laptop from black-friday and install *nix?
<draik> Hateway is still around???
<Viper> unfortionatly :(
<intelikey> Dr_willis maybe FF is safer than i think.   idk.    all i know for sure is that the old argument that "sudo is safer than a root password, BECAUSE THEY HAVE TO GUESS YOUR NAME AND PASSWORD" falls all apart on a system that the adminuser is also in the sudoers group   or even when they hijack something that has a timeout free pass.
<intelikey> draik yeah  emulation rather than emulator  maybe
<flaccid> yeah we aint on windows, posix saves you
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  try sudo in one terminal.. then try it again in a 2nd terminal..  it may be the sudo pass is only rembered in one shell. I dont have a  good way to test it right here.
<draik> Viper: It's only got two IDE connectors, floppy and IDE drives; both are black
<intelikey> Dr_willis try kdesu in the gui then try it on something else in the gui
<Viper> Then your mobo must be pseudo-SATA...
<intelikey> i did say "hijack"  not open new.
<Dr_willis> im not on kde. so cant try anytyhing at this time.
<Viper> Intelikey, Dr_willis: yeah, it's only in that one term.
<Viper> draik: ealier/cheaper mobo's didn't have a true SATA controller on-board, instead they just hijacked an IDE pair and soldered an adapter in place, allowing you to plug a SATA drive into the IDE controller.
<flaccid> yuck
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  http://osdir.com/ml/linux.ubuntu.sounder/2006-04/msg00188.html
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  that site discusses this exactly. :)
<Viper> draik: I think your just stuck with having hdc and hdd as your CD drives.
<Dr_willis> if the user had just run synaptic from the menu , and then
<Dr_willis> opened a terminal and ran the malware affected program, sudo would still
<Dr_willis> request a password.
<draik> Viper: I want to have hd* instead of scd0 and scd1
<Dr_willis> !ata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> Dr_willis if you are in the sudoers group it "NEVER" asks for a password
<Dr_willis> Hmm theresis a factoid that discusses that libata stuff.
<draik> !info libata
<ubotu> Package libata does not exist in gutsy
<draik> !libata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  actually  think theres a sudo option for that. but i may be wrong.
<flaccid> people are not member of sudoers by default
<flaccid> are you sure thats in /etc/suoders i aint seen it
<Viper> draik: What's your obsession with not wanting scd0 and scd1?  There a program that's looking for hda,hdb?
<intelikey> Dr_willis i'm talking about new users that install ubuntu and then add themselves to all the groups
<Dr_willis> a new user proberly has no clue what groups even are.. You may as well be asking about new users that chmod 777 everything. :)
<intelikey> flaccid i know that.  but can extreemly easily become members   and to a newbee being a member of all groups sounds like a good idea
<Dr_willis> i dont even see a sudoers group. just a sudo group.
<ardchoille> This is not really the place for a security argument. The model that is used is sudo. That is what should be recommended in this channel. Anything else should go to another channel, IMHO.
<intelikey> yeah it's sudo   my typing is behind
<Viper> in /etc/sudoers, the NOPASSWORD (or is it NOPASSWD).... option will allow sudo without password.
<draik> Dr_willis: intelikey: You can add "username ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" to the end of /etc/sudoers
<Dr_willis> draik,  yep. :)  you sure can
<Viper> Yeah, that technique... some backup applications require it.
<flaccid> intelikey: yes and one can just use the chmod command to losen security a lost easier anyway... taking security down means um no security
<Dr_willis> nogroup:x:65534:   gee.. what does that group doo. :)
<draik> I believe that is what Viper was mentioning above my last entry
<intelikey> draik you can add  "ALL  ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL"  for that matter
<flaccid> lost=lot
<draik> Viper: I am trying to enable DMA. It won't let me
<Viper> draik: It's usually enabled by default...
<Viper> draik: unless you're in the BIOS....
<Dr_willis> draik,  lets approach this from the other way.. HOW do you know its not enabled?
<draik> Viper: keywords are "usually" and "it should be"
<draik> Dr_willis: sudo hdparm /dev/scd1
<draik> scd1 is the DVD drive
<Viper> using_dma = 0 then...
<draik> Viper: Nope. It just won't show it.
<Viper> take off the '1'
<draik> Even if I do "sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/scd1" it doesn't it do it
<Viper> so just sudo hdparm /dev/scd
<Viper> and is it scd or sdc?
<ardchoille> draik: /dev/scd1 is a file system, not the drive.. the drive is scd
<draik> Viper: /dev/scd: No such file or directory
<intelikey> flaccid heh yeah but lots of things fail to run with permiscus permissions while just opening "users and groups" and adding ones self to all groups does affectively the same thing as chmod 777 -R /   as far as security is concerned
<Viper> what about this?  ls /dev/s*
<draik> I got a few things
<Dr_willis> draik,  if the hd is /dev/hdc does hdparm /dev/hdc show anything?
<Viper> I don't think scd is right... sdc sounds a bit better....
<Dr_willis> scd1 IS a cd drive.. scd2 is the 2nd drive..  normal hds afd sda1 sdb1 and so forth..
<draik> Dr_willis: /dev/hdc is on my desktop, not my friend's desktop
<Dr_willis> Of course I have no idea why  the libata stuff is giving out sda to some people and scd1 to others. and hdc to yet others.
<Dr_willis> !libata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> i DO recall some  kernel boot optionto disale the libata stuff
<draik> on my desktop /dev/hdc is my cd burner while /dev/hdd is my dvd dl burner
<yintelike> draik and this is the box you are working on ?
<draik> yintelike: I am using a KVM switch. Let me get it on Konversation. One sec...
<Dr_willis> combined_mode=libata        and   "libata.atapi_enabled=1"  - i find mentioned as kernel boot options.
<flaccid> intelikey: take it up with the project then
<flaccid> intelikey: create a security proof of concept if you believe its legite
<Dr_willis> draik,  its also possible that dma is being used. and just not getting reported properly. You notice the CPU ussage being veyr high? or system sluggish when accessing the cd?
<yintelike> a proof ?   you mean go postal and root about a houndred boxes with an "i told ya so!"  root kit ?
<flaccid> you don't know what a POC is?
<yintelike> yes i know what that phrase refers too,   that wasn't really the point.
<yintelike> never mind.
<jagcorvair> Sorry for the delay, sis took the last available IP.
<yintelike> and i'm not a CS major
<jagcorvair> yintelike: Ok. this is the computer
<flaccid> im sure that ubuntu people like jriddel appreciate POCs
<yintelike> jagcorvair ok. pastebin  the output of    sudo fdisk -l     and  dmesg | grep CD
<jagcorvair> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> draik,  what i am reading is that the change to libata -  may disable (well confuse) the hdparm command in such a way that it can neither set, or read the setting of the use dma option. and it 'should' be set allready with the libata  stuff.  But its 2 am.. and i ma gooing to bed.. night
<jagcorvair> yintelike: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45970/
<ardchoille> yintelike: lol, fix yur nick.. looks like you got your shirt on backwards or something
 * ardchoille hides
<yintelike> jagcorvair ok thats either on a real scsi bus or it is scsi emulation that's making it show as sd*    now   what exactly is the desired end result ?
<yintelike> ardchoille lol
<ardchoille> hahaha
<Agent_bob> better ?
<ardchoille> Much
<ardchoille> :)
<Agent_bob> the intelikey nick isn't regestered "at least not to me" any more
<Agent_bob> so i can't kill the ghost
<ardchoille> Ah, yeah
<jagcorvair> Agent_bob: I want to enable DMA. I also want to use /dev/hda and /dev/hdb accordingly
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: lol @ your comment about "yintelike"
<ardchoille> :)
<jagcorvair> seems that "Agent_bob" is going through an identity crisis
<jagcorvair> Agent_bob: intelikey just left
<Agent_bob> jagcorvair well you could add a command to symlink the sd? devices to hd? names  but that wont change the fact that linux thinks they are on an scsi bus and not on an ide bus.   have you tried looking up the "disabling scsi emulation" and test a boot with it disabled ?
<Agent_bob> -:- SignOff intelikey: #kubuntu (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)
<jagcorvair> Agent_bob: I have not had any luck :(
<Agent_bob> let me see if i can find you a link
<jagcorvair> Agent_bob: This is as close as I get: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616843
<Viper> "You want SCSI emulation, without it, your drive reverts to a very limited function device operated by obsoleted and unmaintained software."
<Viper> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3801762
<Grav3Mind> hey guys
<Grav3Mind> whats the command so i can edit my xorg.conf txt file
<Grav3Mind> when im in txt mode
<stdin> Grav3Mind: "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Grav3Mind> thanks
<sigma> how do i make mailto: links work in firefox? when i click them nothing happens, i want kontact to open a new message
<Agent_bob> Viper yes.  but for testing to see if that's why his ide hd is not able to use DMA i still sujest disabling scsi emulation
<jagcorvair> Agent_bob: Not the HDD, but the DVD drive.
<Viper> <a href="mailto:foo">
<Agent_bob> ummm boot option   ide-scsi=0  ???
<jalbert> well I gtg to bed
<sigma> viper: how do i do that?
<jalbert> work tomorrow
<Agent_bob> jagcorvair oh.   well that's altogather another matter.
<jalbert> thanks for the help ardchoille
<Viper> Sorry, thought you were trying to figure out how to write HTML mailto tag..
<jalbert> and everybody
<Viper> I figure that it should work automatically.
<jagcorvair> according to one of those links, it doesn't do anything and disables k3b usage :(
<Viper> at least after you open it...
<jalbert> see you all later
<jalbert> night
<sigma> viper: i tried that, it just does nothing, what controls which program firefox uses for email?
<Agent_bob> jagcorvair i have to tend to agree that you probably will prefer scsi emulation over dma working,  if the problem can't be resolved.    let me work on the cd/dvd end of things a minute now.
<Viper> sigma: I'd think firefox controls what program it calls....
<sigma> viper: how do i change the program its using?
<Viper> sigma: Oh.... right.. I guess it just sits there....
<jagcorvair> Agent_bob: I want to have the DVD playback. It's all choppy if at all visable through pixelation
<Viper> sigma: about:config
<Agent_bob> how much horse power you got there ?    i know it shouldn't matter but humour me.
<jagcorvair> Sysinfo for 'Hudson': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz at 2793 MHz (5586 bogomips), HD: 5/72GB, RAM: 498/2017MB, 126 proc's, 1.25h up
<Viper> sigma: find "network.protocol-handler.expose.mailto" and change to true
<MurielGodoi> Hi all,  Any idea about how to get my pcmcia tv tuner working? That is listed in lsusb, but not added in /dev/video. The board is "ID 1164:0601 YUAN High-Tech Development Co., Ltd"
<Viper> sigma: create "network.protocol-handler.app.mailto" and type-in app's name there.
<Viper> sibma: create == right-click -> new -> string.
<jagcorvair> Agent_bob: Did that answer your question?
<ardhiel> Can anyone help me install my X-Fi drivers?
<Viper> sigma, get all that?
<sigma> viper: lol found the exact same thing in google now on the xandros wiki, its working:)
<Viper> with FF: if all else fails, about:config!
<sigma> viper: yes indeed!
<jagcorvair> Viper: ardchoille: intelikey: yintelike: Agent_bob: Dr_willis: Thank you all for your help. It's almost midnight and I need to be up at 4:30am. I hope to have this resolved ASAP. Because of your help I am getting this much closer to the solution.
<Viper> np jag
<jagcorvair> Thanks again
<jagcorvair> BEERS FOR ALL
<jagcorvair> !botsnack
<Viper> w00t!
<jagcorvair> You deserve it, ubotu
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jagcorvair> Viper: I had mine today during MNF (Dolphins vs Steelers; 0-3)
<sigma> viper: im also having a problem in kmail - in the compose window, my messages are set to be composed in plain text but when i type them out it fills half the line and then moves onto the next line, wordwrap doesn't help because it causes the line to never end, how can i make it use the whole line before moving onto the next one?
<MurielGodoi> Hi all,  Any idea about how to get my pcmcia tv tuner working? That is listed in lsusb, but not added in /dev/video. The board is "ID 1164:0601 YUAN High-Tech Development Co., Ltd"
<Viper> sigma: That's a setting in kmail somewhere I think... it'll automatically wordwrap @ a set amount of characters.  I think it's set to 80 be default.
<Viper> sigma: if you want, increase that to 120 or something larger.
<Viper> That's the best way I found to handle that.. unless you use an external editor like kwrite...
<Viper> murielgodoi: I'd check that you have the drivers installed.  Chances are if lsusb will display it, but the kernel isn't creating a link to the device, you just don' thave the right driver.
<sigma> viper: i found the setting, however it won't let me set a number above 78, any ideas?
<Viper> sigma: well hot damn... that's strange...
<Viper> sigma: Well, I suppose that's probably best anyway.  100 columns on an email might be a bit wide I suppose...
<Viper> You could try working around with getting an external editor to work... I haven't experiemented with that much though..
<gs3user007> everytime i restart the xserver, my HDs are all randomly assigned sda1, sdb1, sdc1. The continually changing names are bit frustrating
<gs3user007> any way to easily change them?
<MurielGodoi> Viper: I googled for a linux driver for it, but no success. Any idea about where I can find that driver?
<sigma> viper: i tried a external editor, when it imports the message back to kontact it word wraps at 78 again, is there no way to force a bigger number than 78? because it is very narrow
<Viper> sigma: LOL, Much beyond that, I'm not real sure.  You probably can force a variable by compiling your own version of kmail....
<Viper> MurielGodoi: Nope, I'd just search for the manufacturer, model, or 1164:0601.....
<Viper> I've been having similiar issues with a webcam, lsusb will detect it, but the drivers don't exist for the device :(
<Viper> The other thing you can do is email the manufacturer and complain... but they'll just tell you that *nix isn't supported, install M$.
<sigma> viper: lol im not that skilled yet, just yesterday i had trouble installing a debian package!
<Viper> lol
<gs3user007> is there any way to change the media letters that are assigned to my drives? Ie. from sda1, sdb1, and sdc1 to something else?
<Viper> Didn't we just have that convo. earlier tonight?...
<gs3user007> i did ask that a minute or so ago
<gs3user007> but i haven't been here long
<Viper> Did you want to change /dev/sda1 to /dev/hda1..?
<gs3user007> i share files over my network between computers, and samba isn't too fond of my drives getting all monkeyed up everytime i reboot
<sigma> viper: do you know how to set kontact to compose permanantely in html?
<Viper> MurielGodoi: see what you can find about 'ivtv'
<MurielGodoi> Viper: well.. I will mail hp anyway... I who know after a lot of customers e-mails asking for a linux support they decide to change that behavior. It is worth the try
<gs3user007> (when i reboot, the letters are (seemingly) randomly reassigned
<Viper> g3: They shouldn't be randomly assigned... they're assigned in the order that they are created when you installed the operating systems.
<gs3user007> every time xserv is restarted, they're rearranged
<Viper> sigma: there's a setting in Security -> Reading.... that's about the only HTML preference I found.
<gs3user007> is there a way to manually change them and/or force them to lock in on another name?
<Viper> g3: you're using ubuntu, right?
<gs3user007> kubuntu
<gs3user007> but yes
<Viper> close enough... same difference.
<Viper> Ubuntu will assign drives by their UUID also.. they never change.
<Viper> location: /dev/disk/by-uuid/*
<gs3user007> in the media folder though...
<Viper> That's mounted in /etc/fstab.
<gs3user007> you've leaped above my level of expertise
<Viper> Do you have a terminal window open?
<gs3user007> yes
<Viper> type cat /etc/fstab     and you'll hopefully see something familiar.
<Viper> I feel like I'm doing support here....
<gs3user007> well they're ntfs partitions, the drives are added by "diskmounter utility"
<gs3user007> i suppose that's probably where the fault lies
<Viper> So you're not using ntfs-3g then...
<gs3user007> i can pull up adept and check...
<Viper> Well, that file should say ntfs-3g on the line where the partition is declared.
<sigma> viper: lol, someone needs to write a huge book detailing everything in kubuntu. i changed the mail to html and its still word wrapping at 78!
<gs3user007> no, i don't see that at all
<Viper> sigma: aww... post it on a web page!  lol
<Viper> email them the link!
<gs3user007> looking at adept, libntfs9 is installed in addition to nfts-3g
<gs3user007> i'm not really certain which is mounting the drives
<toxop1asma> is there a way to dig up kopete logs in kubuntu?
<Viper> and I'm not sure about diskmounter utility...
<Viper> plasma: as in conversation logs?
<toxop1asma> yeah
<Viper> Sure, but you have to enable loggin first...
<toxop1asma> yeah, that would have made it easier, wouldn't it
<Viper> Tremendously...
<toxop1asma> there is no way without having enabled it prior?
<Viper> Sure, but you'll have to have a daemon monitoring the network activity, sniffing for conversations.
<sigma> viper: well there is that kubuntuguide.org but its pretty vague, i wish ubuntu and kubuntu were the other way around
<Viper> But if you need something that you typed yesterday... not realy.
<toxop1asma> earlier today, but yeah. thanks anyway!
<Viper> Ubuntuguide will work for some things in kubuntu.
<sigma> viper: ya but usually kubuntu needs a few more tweaks especially with compiz
<Viper> and sigma: you probably already found this out, but it looks like once you enable HTML formatting, it sticks for future messages.
<Viper> Have you any experience with beryl?
<sigma> viper: ya i found that out but its still wordwrapping at 78 char for html, wish i knew why
<Viper> sigma: compliancy with legacy email clients I suppose...
<inversekinetix> what program do i use to boot my windows xp installation in ubunt
<Viper> vmware?...
<sigma> nope i read about compiz on kde on the net and found that people said it didnt work properly
<Viper> Compiz and Beryl are both composite managers.. one works well in G, the other works well in KDE.... I forgot which is which. :(
<sigma> viper: one site said its locked at 78 char because of some ancient family of routers that crashed at anything over that, hopefully a fix will appear in kde 4
<sigma> i thought compiz and beryl merged to form compiz-fusion?
<stdin> they have
<Viper> I think they did...
<stdin> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<inversekinetix> what program do i use to boot my windows xp installation in ubunt?
<Viper> Ok, so grab the latest version of compiz-fusion from the repositories.
<stdin> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Viper> inversekinetix: What are you requesting?  Do you want to boot both ubuntu, and xp.. or run ubuntu and open XP inside it?
<inversekinetix> the latter, some kind of virtualization
<Viper> VMware is a great application. (but costly)
<Viper> http://www.nomachine.com/download.php
<inversekinetix> i have a perfectly good xp install that I want to use in ubuntu for games and stuff that linux wont do
<oggy> virtualbox is free
<inversekinetix> isnt there a free player/ version?
<Viper> Yeah, but you need the VMK already created.
<Viper> And... for that, you can't do it.
<inversekinetix> whats that? image?
<sigma> i read that help site page, think its worthwhile to give it a shot, i played with compiz in ubuntu 7.10, some really good effects! has anyone here installed compiz?
<Viper> inver: yeah
<stdin> the server is free too, workstation is also free if you don't mind requesting a new license every 30 days
<sigma> on kubuntu that is
<inversekinetix> hmm, ,must be a place to get them
<inversekinetix> stdin which is better?
<ActionParsnip> sigma: I had beryl a while back
<Viper> inver: HOWEVER, because the slave OS is dependent on the Host OS, your graphics will be the same as LInux.
<stdin> inversekinetix: define "better"
<inversekinetix> better = has the better pro's to con's ratio
<stdin> depends what's a pro/con to you
<inversekinetix> :P
<Viper> sigma: I've tried compiz, but had better luck with beryl, but had even better luck with compiz-fusion on my G/F's new laptop this weekend.
<sigma> ActionParsnip: did it have any issues displaying in kubuntu?
<sigma> viper: does the laptop have ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> sigma: there's an issue with windows decorations which can be fixed by editing xorg.conf
<inversekinetix> stdin which do you think is better using my definition
<Viper> sigma: kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> sigma: otherwise its fine
<stdin> player is good for running 1 or 2 VMs every now and then, workstation is good for creating VMs and running them more often, server is good if you run VMs often and want to access them from another system
<Viper> But, you still can't play games on a windows VM running on a Linux host.
<stdin> some you can, some you can't
<Viper> Unless you have 3D drivers on linux..
<inversekinetix> i have good graphics card
<MurielGodoi> Viper: I found a tutorial and install ivtv here... but no success :(. I will send a mail to ivtv mails list to make sure that my board is supported.
<stdin> virtual machines have their own virtual graphics card
<sigma> viper: were there any issues with compiz-fusion on the window decorations?
<Viper> MurielGodoi: Ok, I just seen that there was a YUAN card supported, so figured that was a decent place to start.
<inversekinetix> so its better to just boot into windows for games
<sigma> ActionParsnip: ok well i assume that was fixed in compiz fusion
<Viper> sigma: Nope, none that I found.
<stdin> inversekinetix: if you can't run them in wine, then probably yes
<Viper> inver: IMHO, if you can afford it, yeah it is...
<ActionParsnip> sigma: as long as you have 3d accel you should be ok
<MurielGodoi> Viper: Sure that is a decent place,  thanks
<sigma> viper: ok then perhaps i should give it a try, is there anyway to extract the deb files from the ubuntu 7.10 cd?
<Viper> sigma: cd /media/cdrom1/path/to/debs & dpkg -i compiz-fusion-??.deb........ aye?....
<titanix88> sigma live cd?
<stdin> easier to do "sudo apt-cdrom add" with the ubuntu cd in
<Viper> I'll check the repository as I'm still running 7.04 here... one sec
<sigma> ActionParsnip: have a 6600GT with the glx drivers (new), was playing COD 2 flawlessly last night, so it prob will work
<ActionParsnip> sigma: use adept to install compiz-fusion, should be fine then :)
<sigma> viper: what was that last message, i dont understand the command
<stdin> follow the guide tho
<titanix88> charlesb
<titanix88> charlesb
<Viper> I was thinking that you may just be able to use dpkg to install the debs manually...
<stdin> you really need to use the guide to install compiz on kubuntu because you need an extra package or two
<Viper> or add the CD to your repository like stdin said.
<sigma> ActionParsnip: lol wish i could, but im in SA on a gprs modem @ 50c a MB with speeds less than 10kb/s
<JackWinter> hiya, not sure what i did, but i keep getting this when (& more) when i run adept. *** qt_plugins_3.3rc (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ? dpkg: error processing libqt3-mt (--configure):
<ActionParsnip> sigma: bah :(
<ActionParsnip> sigma: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<JackWinter> Adept seems to install $ remove pacckages though.
<Viper> Action: That package isn't in the 7.04 repository.
<stdin> sigma: the compiz packages aren't on the desktop CD, only on the alternate one
<stdin> JackWinter: open konsole, type in "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and press enter when asked questions
<sigma> stdin: it has to be on the ubuntu desktop cd because ubuntu has that feature enabled, i know you need two extra packages
<stdin> sigma: doesn't mean the .debs are
<ActionParsnip> sigma: i'd just bite the bullet :(
<stdin> sigma: the only .debs on the desktop cd are the restricted modules, build-essential and a couple others
<sigma> stdin: dam ya u are prob right
<Viper> Anyone have much experience with an application called zenoss?
<sigma> ActionParsnip: oh well looks like another trip back to the university, where bandwidth comes, fast and free!
<ActionParsnip> hehe totally
<sigma> viper: what does it do?
<ActionParsnip> burn the packages to cd too for later use ;)
<Viper> It's a set of applications that monitors the health of network devices.  Install the host on a server, which will also provide a web interface to check status of clients.
<Viper> My company wants to start using it to keep closer tabs on our servers.
<Viper> didn't know if anyone had any tips on its quirks that I'm likely to find.....
<sigma> actionparsnip: totally i have a mini repository on my hdd
<JackWinter> stdin, now adept crashes hard when i try to remove some programs...
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support channel | Download Gutsy http://kubuntu.org/download.php | Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 Package & LiveCD RC1 http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php | Want to help? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Hel
<stdin> dang
<sigma> viper: nope can't say i have used that app before
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 Package & LiveCD RC1 http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php | Want to help? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<Viper> sigma: http://www.zenoss.com/download/links?nt is the link for their site if you want to check it out... it looks pretty stable and mature.... (crosses fingers)
<stdin> JackWinter: in konsole again try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<sigma> viper: will do
<stdin> damn, I still got the topic wrong :p
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 RC1 Package & LiveCD http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php | Want to help? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<stdin> that's better :)
<sigma> ok heres one, why does compiz have compiz-gnome as a dependancy if im using kde?
<sebastian^> right stdin :)
<stdin> sigma: because compiz is a metapackage for gnome
<JackWinter> seems to run ok, gives this: The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<JackWinter> gnome-keyring libgtop2-common libgnome-keyring0 gconf2 libglade2-0 libgtop2-7
<JackWinter> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<stdin> JackWinter: ok, try adept then
<sigma> stdin: do i have to install the "compiz" package for kde?
<stdin> sigma: no, I'm updating the help page now
<ActionParsnip> JackWinter: you could use sudo apt-get autoremove
<ActionParsnip> JackWinter: that will remove any orphaned apps
<sigma> stdin: well thats comforting those dependencies were starting to scare me!
<Viper> sigma: Yeah... install 1 package... 130 depencies found, 1200MB needed......
<JackWinter> sfdin: it sig11
<sigma> did anyone figure out how to run firebird on wine? i use a accounting package called Omni Accounts and when it installs with wine the firebird server always fails to start
<stdin> sigma: try just with "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-kde emerald"
<sigma> viper: ive just been looking at the dep's for compiz, how big do you think all the required packages are?
<sigma> stdin: il try that although i cant use apt-get
<JackWinter> i did a apt-get autoremove, then in adept i clicked fetch updates, seems to work now.  many thanks!
<sigma> do i really need the compiz settings manager?
<Viper> sigma: no
<Viper> sigma: but I'd advise in you downloading that too.
<Viper> sigma: compiz requires compiz-core, compiz-plugins, compiz-gtk, compiz-gnome.
<Viper> (or maybe compiz-kde)...
<sigma> viper: what does the settings manager do, does it change anything critical
<stdin> the settings manager is needed to change compiz's settings
<stdin> like which plugins to use and what keys activate them
<stdin> (you really probably want that)
<Viper> and is really useful, as you'll be lost without it...
<sigma> fair enough
<Viper> Overall, it looks to be under 5M.
<stdin> counted the deps of the deps?
<Viper> the plugins are the largest part, at a whopping 2.2Mb.
<Viper> .... no :(
<Viper> But yeah... + the 100MB+ video driver...
<Viper> but, if he has KDE installed, he should have most of the other deps.
<Viper> omg... I hate these deps, this application requires python 2.3 or 2.4... I have 2.5 installed.  Nope, too high, I needed 2.4 also!
<sigma> huh?, i just got the plugins, it was 300kb odd
<sigma> ok compiz-kde done
<Viper> Ok sigma, your in the standard::cin's hands now.  I'm out.
<sigma> it works!!!!!!!!!
<double> salut :)
<double> english or french chan ?
<Thor_>  im having problems with my 'getty' it seems that whenever i push ctrl+alt+F1 i just get a black screen...
<Thor_>  im having problems with my 'getty' it seems that whenever i push ctrl+alt+F1 i just get a black screen...
<ere4si> Thor_: try ctrl-alt-F2
<Thor_> same thing happens from F1-F6
<ere4si> Thor_: but alt-F7 brings you back - yes?
<ere4si> back to a x environment?
<Thor_> yes
<Thor_> its weird that that does bring me back to x
<Thor_> its just when i try to do F1-F6 all i get is just a blinking cursor
<socketErr> how can i see differences between installed files and the deb-package contents?
<ere4si> Thor_: and when you open konsole?
<Thor_> it eh, is messed up
<Thor_> though im on ubuntu not kubuntu, but i did install KDE a while back
<Thor_> and recently removed KDE
<ere4si> Thor_: as a check - go to synaptic and click status at the bottom left and see if there are left over installs to be removed- if there are then remove and reboot - could clear things up...
<Thor_> hmmk
<Thor_> ill give that a shot
<ere4si> k
<J-_> If I install kde4 on my system, will it break anything since it's still in dev?
<corinth> How can I get Kaffeine to play my dvd movies?
<ere4si> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ere4si> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<J-_> heck, I'm just going to wait til december 11th
<corinth> What happens december 11?
<ere4si> J-_: it's only a little reading :)
<J-_> corinth: kde4 release
<corinth> The final release?
<J-_> corinth: See the factoid above.
<vblanton> #join kde
<corinth> Wow, I didn't know it was that soon. Do you think it'll be ready in time?
<ubuntu_> hi guys
<vblanton> corinth, talking about kde4?
<vblanton> hi pongscript
<J-_> corinth: I don't know, I'm a gnome user. =)
<corinth> vblanton: Yep.
<pongscript> any one know about bugs regarding new ubuntu gutsy gibon
<J-_> pongscript: launchpad will.
<J-_> pongscript: https://launchpad.net/
<vblanton> corinth, it'll have a lot of kinks of course, but the important stuff is there.  I just hope that all the apps are properly converted to kde4/qt4 by 4.1
<pongscript> i have problem when i installed it, my screen flicker  and i cannot use my computer
<vblanton> I've been using kde4 on and off recently and it is certainly stable and impressive on many levels
<J-_> hmm, nice
<pongscript> i tried upgrading fiesty to gutsy but still same problem?
<corinth> vblanton, I'm fairly new to KDE. Would you suggest that I wait until 4.1?
<pongscript> what do you think is the problem.. i am running in live cd right now
<vblanton> pongscript, livecd works?
<J-_> I can't wait, really. I'm too anxious, although, I can wait til dec. 11th.
<pongscript> yes
<vblanton> corinth, it's hard to say.  A lot can happen in two month in the Free Software world.
<pongscript> im running with it now
<SSJ_GZ> corinth: If you want to help fix bugs in a very rough system, use 4.0.  If you want a pleasant and smooth environment to work in, I'd suggest waiting for 4.1
<ere4si> pongscript: upgrades can remove the video drivers - have you tried reinstalling them?
<corinth> vblanton, Thanks!
<pongscript> how can i reinstall them if i cant use my pc.
<pongscript> i cant even see the log in screen
<vblanton> I recommend getting comfortable with KDE 3 and waiting for kubuntu to adopt kde 4 as the default. then you'll know that it is ready
<ere4si> pongscript: can you boot from the rescue kernel?
<vblanton> there will be a kde 4 version of kubuntu released, of course, but eventually it'll be the only option.  Then you'll know that it is ready to use.
<pongscript> i trying to press esc on boot for boot menu.. but the keyboard are not working
<SatManUK> are there any known issues with nvidea graphics cards and Kubuntu? I installed kubuntu along side windows on my friends pc last night - but when we tried to play some 3d games its running really blocky and slowly like the graphics card had no 3d support at all.
<pongscript> maybe i can boot from rescue cd
<pongscript> by the way im running an ATI graphics card
<pongscript> 9200 se
<ere4si> pongscript: only one OS on the drive?
<pongscript> yup
<pongscript> kubuntu only... i dropped windows os
<vblanton> pongscript, X isn't properly configuring your display for some reason
<pongscript> kinda'
<vblanton> what kind of gfx card do you have?
<pongscript> i just installed it and when it ask for a reboot.. i reboot my pc.. then whola .. it just acted like that.
<vblanton> pongscript, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<pongscript> ATI radeon 9200se
<pongscript> but i installed feisty fawn .. it works
<vblanton> did you install the driver using alberto milone's envy?
<pongscript> but when i try upgrading or even installing gutsy.. it flicker
<noobuntu> http://www.dfreer.org/~dfreer/screenshots/amarok_glitch.png whats causing this?
<pongscript> i cant install a graphic driver since the screen was flickering to wildly.
<vblanton> did you install ATI drivers in some funky way other than the restricted drivers manager?
<vblanton> ok
<vblanton> There is something going on with the new version of X and your graphics/monitor it seems
<vblanton> you need to find out what driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf is using to use your graphics card
<pongscript> but why on kubuntu 7.04
<pongscript> it works
<vblanton> kubuntu 7.04 uses an older version of X.org that doesn't have some of the cool new technologies 7.10's version has
<vblanton> it is a minor problem that is easily repairable
<pongscript> ahh.. ok
<vblanton> I haven't heard of anyone having problems, but my intuition is telling me that X is the problem
<ere4si> found this bug for gutsy - http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg533967.html
<vblanton> I recommend posting this problem on the ubuntu forums and say that you think it may be X configuring your display incorrectly.  You'll recieve valuable help immediately
<vblanton> unfortunately i need to sleep!
<pongscript> okie.. thanks guys...
<pongscript> sleep well
<vblanton> does the resolution seem correct?
<vblanton> even though it flickers
<pongscript> i didnt adjust any of the resolution or xconf
<vblanton> if the resolution seems off then you might want to mention that in the forum post
<vblanton> can you login in at all?
<schiste> Hi, I4ve got a probleme with my sound card. I hear the system sounds, however if I wanna play a cd/ogg/podcast
<schiste> ok
<klocek> hi, how can i start ssh server from console
<schiste> solved
<schiste> thanks schiste
<schiste> You're welcome handsome
<vblanton> klocek, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<vblanton> all services are started by init scripts located in /etc/init.d/
<vblanton> for future reference
<vblanton> kdm can also be started that way
<vblanton> schiste, hah
<vblanton> instant karma!
<vblanton> gnight all
<klocek> there is no ssh script in this folder
<klocek> i had kubuntu 6.06
<ere4si> klocek: I think the server has to be installed
<junglist_> hi, who knows if we will be able to easily upgrade to kde4 from kubuntu gutsy?
<pacs34> I've installed Ubuntu (I prefer KDE but happened to have a brand new Ubuntu dvd on hand) on my new box but I can't figure out how to configure my DSL account.  Any hints on where to begin would be appreciated?
<ere4si> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<Jucato> junglist_: we kinda still haven't gottern around to finalizing that yet. but as of now, the normal thing to do is to install KDE4 side by side with KDE 3.5.8, in different directories (so they won't mess each other up)
<jussi01> how do I see the permissions on a file from the command line?
<janerik> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ere4si> !permissions
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<junglist_> jucato- do you think that kubuntu will release a kde4 version seperate and before hardy? it sounds complicated installing the 2 next to each other,
<poison--> mornin guys
<Jucato> junglist_: the plan is to have KDE 4 Live CD's, most probably based on Gutsy (since Hardy isn't stable yet)
<poison--> hi jucato
<Jucato> hi poison--
<poison--> man, my mixer icon desapeared from the bar
<Jucato> poison--: run K Menu -> Multimedia -> KMix
<poison--> k
<poison--> damn.. it worked
<poison--> lol
<Jucato> you doubted me? O.o
<Jucato> how could you!! T_T
<poison--> eheheh
<poison--> i thought it couldnt be dat easy
<poison--> its gone for more than a week
<poison--> :D
<Jack111> hi
<Jack111> i would like to be able to open a writing application in a browser tab
<Jack111> to make it more easy to work with webpages
<Jack111> any idea?
<Jack111> i remember i could do that with konquerore
<alois> salut
<alois> bonjout
<alois> bonjour
<ActionParsnip> Jack111: http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/index.html
<ere4si> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jack111> another thing, when i double click on a link, firefox opens the address always with two tabs, anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> Jack111: what happens if you single click only?
<llutz> Jack111: why should one use double-click to open a link in a browser?
<Jack111> ActionParsnip: sorry, i single click and two tabs open
<Jack111> llutz: my mistake i single click i meant
<llutz> ic
<Jack111> llutz, ActionParsnip: it happens no matter if i right click or middle button click
<ActionParsnip> Jack111: try closing firefox, renaming ~/.firefox (might be ~/.mozilla) to ~/.firefox_old
<ActionParsnip> Jack111: then rerun firefox
<ActionParsnip> Jack111: if it doesnt do any better rename it back
<vanni> hi all, i can not install hamachi... i followed the guide but when i use hamachi-init nothing happend! please can you help me??
<ActionParsnip> Jack111: I'm at work on a WinXP system at the mo so I can't be sure of the file structure
<Jack111> ActionParsnip: ok, i check it out thanks a lot
<vanni> hi all, i can not install hamachi... i followed the guide but when i use hamachi-init nothing happend! please can you help me??
<ActionParsnip> vanni: have a look at this http://forums.hamachi.cc/viewtopic.php?t=3523
<_Shade_> hi i am going to connect using vnc to a windows machine. The point is there's a router out there
<_Shade_> what can i do with it?
<_Shade_> i suppose i should redirect some ports on windows box, but i don't know how to do it?
<ActionParsnip> _Shade_: are you connected on the same router
<ActionParsnip> _Shade_: or are you on a different router
<_Shade_> no
<ActionParsnip> _Shade_: If you are connecting to an external network (not connected to your router)
<_Shade_> the whole operation is performed using the internet
<_Shade_> ActionParsnip: yes it's the external one
<ActionParsnip> _Shade_: you will need to port forward port 5800 and 5900
<ActionParsnip> one is tcp and the other is udp
<Jack111> ActionParsnip: hey, sorry I actually meant an app like kword , any editor, or openoffice
<lena> buenas
<lena> alguien de valencia?
<_Shade_> ActionParsnip: but how do i redirect these ports (on the windows box)
<vanni> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> _Shade_: it depends entirely on your router. read your manual
<stdin> !es | lena
<ubotu> lena: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<ActionParsnip> _Shade_: also set the vnc server to static-IP to make the connection work
<ActionParsnip> Jack111: explain your problem again, sorry
<lena> gracias ubotu
<_Shade_> ActionParsnip: i have no router here, and tthe computer im going to connect to is - as you said - in the external network
<ActionParsnip> _Shade_: yes as it is not in your subnet. The network with the VNC server must have port forwarding setup on the router so the connection is passed over
<ActionParsnip> set the vnc server to a static ip in the ip range of the router
<Jack111> ActionParsnip: when i have to write something i often have to copy from several web pages , so i was wondering can i open koffice a spreadsheet or openoffice in a browser tab?
<ActionParsnip> _Shade_: and set up port forwarding on port 5800 and 5900
<ActionParsnip> Jack111: right click file -> open with (or similar)
<Jack111> ActionParsnip: I REMEMber i could do that konqui
<_Shade_> ActionParsnip: the router ip is 85.222.23.183 so what might be the ip i have to set?
<ActionParsnip> _Shade_: you will vnc to that ip. you need to set the router to port forward 5800 and 5900 to whatever the ip is of the vnc server
<ActionParsnip> _Shade_: 192.168.0.2 (depends on network)
<Jack111> ActionParsnip:  then firefox asks me which app to use and then opens it in an external program again
<ActionParsnip> _Shade_: the router assigns ip addresses to systems. If the port forwarding is sent to 192.168.0.2 and your VNC server has the ip of 192.168.0.32 then it wont work will it
<ActionParsnip> Jack111: you should be able to bring the file context menu up and open it with a different app
<ActionParsnip> _Shade_: have you google on how to set this up at all?
<_Shade_> ActionParsnip: yes i have read about it some time ago when i was trying to do it but it didn't help since i haven't got direct access to the router
<ActionParsnip> well yes you do, you have that ip you gave
<ActionParsnip> _Shade_: you need to access the router from the internal network (may involve travelling or callinga friend) as port forwarding cannot be set from the WAN unless you explicitlyallow it (rare and dangerous)
<J-_> What's a good screen capturing program to use?
<ActionParsnip> J-_: One is already installed, just hit print screen :)
<J-_> I mean video =P
<_Shade_> ActionParsnip: so i have no chances to set this up?
<Jack111> ActionParsnip: well i say open with firefox, and then firefox opens a task and asks me again.and points to the file tree...
<Jack111> ActionParsnip: it works fine with konqueror though
<ActionParsnip> _Shade_: not without access to the remote router config
<ActionParsnip> Jack111: so you want firefox to be the standard html viewer
<_Shade_> ActionParsnip: well i told the person to access it so it should be fine
<ActionParsnip> J-_: no idea then sorry
<J-_> no prob
<ActionParsnip> _Shade_: they need to set up the port forwarding as well as the static ip on the vnc server system
<Jack111> ActionParsnip: yes...it is actually
 * J-_ wants to capture his desktop, and upload a youtube video so he can put it in his blog
<Jack111> ActionParsnip: but also open spreadsheet or word docs in a browser tab
<J-_> !info recordmydesktop
<ubotu> recordmydesktop: Captures audio-video data of a linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 124 kB
<J-_> =D
<ActionParsnip> J-_: get recordMyDesktop
<ActionParsnip> Jack111: then your file associations are screwed
<ActionParsnip> Jack111: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2caQmPC5Cts
<J-_> ActionParsnip: Just did.
<J-_> I just mentioned it.. >.> lol
<ActionParsnip> J-_: i've used it once, its not bad
<Jack111> ActionParsnip: i also renamed ~/.firefox to -old, but any click still opens two tabs of the same address
<ActionParsnip> Jack111: ok then remove the newly amde firefox folder and rename the original back
<mikkael> is it possible to include minimized windows to the compiz scale effect ?
<lena> #red-handed
<ActionParsnip> right kids i'm off for some grub
<ActionParsnip> peace
<poison--> is there a ISO editor for kubuntu?
<Fyl0n> Guys, (and gals)
<Fyl0n> Is there a way to EXPORT my mail from Kmail?
<ere4si> poison--: I found one in the synaptic package manager - brb
<Jack111> can anyone help?
<Jack111> i cannot open docs or spreadsheets in firefox...
<Lynoure> Fyl0n: http://forums.xandros.com/viewtopic.php?t=1551 could be helpful for you. Kmail saves the mail in standard formats, no real export is needed
<ere4si> poison--: sorry - I'm the wrong user atm - can't open synaptic...
<renovatio> bonjours
<poison--> :(
<ere4si> poison--: click on the search icon in synaptic and type iso
<Fyl0n> Lynoure: Big THANX
<poison--> i did
<Lynoure> Fyl0n: :) You are welcome.
<neville> This may be a silly question, but, does anybody know how I can make windows in KDE get stuck on the edge of the screen briefly before they are 'pushed' off?
<Lynoure> neville: yes, you can, it was tresshold time or something like that...
<Lynoure> neville: "Desktop switch delay" might do it
<ActionParsnip> lo all
<neville> Lynoure: Ahh, thanks ^^;
<Cold_Inz> Hi, I've finally located what's causing my system to lock up/freeze. It's Xorg, if I run a heavy program taking some of the cpu, the system locks completely up and I'm forced to reboot. but I've noticed 'cause it happened while computer was idle, Xorg locked up completely but i was able to ctrl+alt+1/2/3 and TOP out that Xorg was using at least 97% of my cpu. Anyone familiar with this ?
<zorglu_> q. in /proc/pid/fd i got a 17 -> [pipe]:174967 and i would like to get more info on this file descriptor, any suggestion tool able to do that ?
<newguyss> hi, any recommended VPS with ubuntu?
<ahmad> I have toshiba laptop with HD audio sound card but the sound is very low any way to elevate it although mixer volum 100%
<ahmad> help
<neville> ahmad: Try turning up the volume using the controls on the actual laptop, if it has any?
<Dragnslcr> Check all of the mixer channels in KMix and alsamixer
<Lynoure> neville: found it, then? I could not give a full path to it, not being on Kubuntu right now..
<neville> Lynoure: I found it under System Settings/Window Behaviour/Moving
<neville> Just had to change the number of pixels it used from 0 to 4
<ahmad> where alsamixer
<Lynoure> neville: :)
<neville> ^^
<ata4ix> in kubuntu 7.10 desktop dvd is present sshd or its need to install?
<Lynoure> ata4ix: sshd needs to be installed manually
<Lynoure> ata4ix: it might still be on the dvd, not sure, I don't have the dvd here, but it does not get installed automagically
<ahmad> how i can open alsamixer
<Cold_Inz> Hi, I've finally located what's causing my system to lock up/freeze. It's Xorg, if I run a heavy program taking some of the cpu, the system locks completely up and I'm forced to reboot. but I've noticed 'cause it happened while computer was idle, Xorg locked up completely but i was able to ctrl+alt+1/2/3 and TOP out that Xorg was using at least 97% of my cpu. Anyone familiar with this ?
<firecrotch> ahmad: you can open it from the command line by typing alsamixer.  If it isn't installed (I dont think it is) you can install it with "sudo apt-get install alsamixer"
<firecrotch> at least not installed by default
<ActionParsnip> Cold_Inz: do you use via chipsets?
<ata4ix> Lynoure, 10x +1
<poison--> firefox latest update is  a true mess
<poison--> eats resources like hell
<Cold_Inz> ActionParsnip: uh sorry I'm not sure =/
<ahmad> i open alsamixer but ifound master volume 00
<firecrotch> poison--: Yeah, I noticed that too
<ahmad> and i can't change
<ThusLex> anyone can help me
<poison--> one tab open: 355MB usage
<ThusLex> ?
<ata4ix> openssh server? to install?
<Cold_Inz> ActionParsnip: been so long since I bought it I can't remember. any way to find out via. the system ?
<ActionParsnip> Cold_Inz: try lspci | grep via
<pcs> 192.168.1.10
<ThusLex> ?
<Cold_Inz> ActionParsnip: didn't return anything
<firecrotch> ahmad: pressing the up arrow while the master channel is selected doesn't do anything?
<ahmad> no
<ActionParsnip> Cold_Inz: try it without grep
<ActionParsnip> Cold_Inz: see what you have
<firecrotch> poison--: hmm, that's even worse than mine
<poison--> LOL
<ahmad> nothing
<poison--> is it possible to revert to the old state?
<Cold_Inz> ActionParsnip: hm, it's all via, but was case-sensitive. (VIA)
<ActionParsnip> Cold_Inz: bah, ok VIA stuff is weird with linux from what ove read
<Cold_Inz> ActionParsnip: I've found something googling, and it points towards funny nvidia drivers, so I'ma look abit longer into that, but thanks for response =) never had this kinda problem before I upgraded from feisty to gutsy
<ActionParsnip> Cold_Inz: no worries man, hope you get it whipped
<firecrotch> poison--: not sure, but I think there is an easy way to install a specific version of a package via aptitude
<ahmad> only pcm mic can be changed
<poison--> :(
<ahmad> firecrotch :help
<firecrotch> poison--: aptitude install firefox=2.0.0.9
<firecrotch> ahmad: perhaps the master is muted?
<firecrotch> ahmad: I don't think you can change it without first unmuting it
<ahmad> firecrotch: there is sound but very low
<firecrotch> ahmad: do you happen to be using a laptop that has an intel hda sound card?
<ahmad> firecrotch : yes
<firecrotch> ahmad: lspci shows that it's the ICH7 family, right?
<ahmad> firecrotch: what lspci
<firecrotch> ahmad:  type this into a terminal: lspci | grep ICH7
<firecrotch> ahmad:  it should give you a line referencing your sound card
<firecrotch> ahmad:  if so, it's a known problem with the driver, more info here: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1488
<ahmad> firecrotch: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<firecrotch> ahmad:  same model of sound card that I have.  I haven't been able to get anything out of it at all
<ahmad> firecrotch: many thanks
<fredrik> Can someon send me a link to an howto for installing Nvidia Geforce 4400? Envy did not work with 7.10
<firecrotch> ahmad:  you're welcome! let me know if you get it working so I can try to get mine to work
<poison--> <firecrotch, guess dat will have to do the trick
<poison--> :D
<poison--> thanks
<firecrotch> poison--:  no problem :)
<poison--> why the hell does konkerour keeps apearing twice in resources manager?
<poison--> im using dolphin
<ahmad> any one can hlep me to install Aiglx on ATI mobility x1600
<firecrotch> poison--: not sure, but mine does the same thing
<stdin> poison--: it's pre-loaded
<firecrotch> poison--:  it may be that KDE preloads it
<myndbreaker> fredrik: if you want to user the proprietary driver you should use the nvidia-glx-legacy
<firecrotch> grrrr, beaten by stdin
 * firecrotch shakes fist
<kde4> hi stdin checked kde4 already
<fredrik> myndbreaker: I installed thos from synaptic but nothing happened
<ahmad> heeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<stdin> blendtux: you should check out the new LiveCD we got too
<stdin> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php < link
<firecrotch> stdin: is the live CD installable?
<myndbreaker> go to fredrik: you have to run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<stdin> I think so, if you can find the installer in the menu :p
<myndbreaker> this rewrites your xorg.conf to use the proprietary driver...
<firecrotch> I tried using KDE4 in my gutsy install, but it broke compiz in KDE3 somehow
 * stdin says "bah" to compiz
<stdin> kwin's composite is good enough for me
<fredrik> myndbreaker: ok now the xorg.conf  has been changed several times so "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" complains about that
<blendtux> yeah, but i have rc1 installed rightnow, i am running it at the moment
<firecrotch> I'd check out kde4 more, but I'm too lazy to try setting it up to my liking
<myndbreaker> fredrik: you can also go to System Settings =>  Advanced => restricted drivers
<myndbreaker> there you have to activate System administration mode and tick the checkbox for the restircted driver...
<myndbreaker> restart X and it should be up and running..
<fredrik> hmm no restricted drivers ther. I did install it
<myndbreaker> ?
<myndbreaker> if you installed them correctly they should appear in the list of restricted drivers...
<myndbreaker> have you read http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/hardware/C/video.html#nvidia
<fredrik> now I got acces to restricted drivers via terminal
<myndbreaker> fredrik: nice ;)
<myndbreaker> command line: the choice fpr real men ;)
<Jack111> hi
<firecrotch> hi, Jack111
<Jack111> how do i arrange two windows like kate and firefox with a key combination beside each other each using 50% desktop space? cannot remember how to do that..
<Jack111> thans
<Jack111> thanks
<Jakobsen> Hey guys.. I would really like to try Kubuntu, because I like the look of KDE. My problem is, that all my favourite applications are made for Gnome.... I think the Gnome apps look terrible in KDE - is there a way to fix this?
<firecrotch> Jakobsen: in the KDE System Settings panel, there's an option to use your KDE styling on GTK apps
<firecrotch> Jakobsen: makes GTK apps fit right into the look and feel of KDE, IMO
<Jakobsen> Will I then need a lot of Gnome-libraries installed too?
<firecrotch> Jakobsen:  you should only need the core GTK stuff installed, not most of gnome
<Jakobsen> firecrotch, that sounds nice
<firecrotch> Jakobsen: I have all of gnome installed anyways though, even though I rarely use it
<funcrush> I installed compiz and run, but title-bars are disappered
<funcrush> how can I fix it?
<firecrotch> funcrush:  you also need to run "emerald --replace"
<funcrush> no
<funcrush> hm..
<Jakobsen> firecrotch, I think it's a mess to have both Gnome and KDE installed at the same time.. But that's just my own personal opinion..
<funcrush> firecrotch: but is it for Gnome?
<firecrotch> funcrush:  you're using gnome? I'm not sure how to use compiz and all that in gnome, really
<funcrush> firecrotch: I'm using KDE (just install kubuntu 7.10 on my system)
<firecrotch> funcrush: are you starting compiz with the command "compiz --replace"?
<funcrush> no
<funcrush> just type "compiz"
<firecrotch> try compiz --replace
<funcrush> ypu i'll try
<kraut> moin
<funcrush> firecrotch: thank you, title-bars are left on its window
<myndbreaker> kraut: moinsen
<firecrotch> funcrush:  no problem :)
<funcrush> firecrotch: well, how I can apply wave effect on a window? could you help me?
<firecrotch> funcrush: you mean so that the windows wobble when you move them?
<Jack111> hey can anybody help, if i have two program windows on the desktop, how can i amke them arrange using each half of the space available...
<Jack111> thanks
<ciacon> hi folks - can someone help me with a with my Graphics-card?? it is GL related - but NOT compiz or beryl...
<firecrotch> Jack111:  Are you using compiz fusion?
<Lynoure> ciacon: just ask? If they can help, they will.
<osman47> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
 * genii sips
<ciacon> I heart to play tremulous - the is a slight snag to it though.. I had to reinstalll my sys the other day and kept my home-dir in tact.. the Q is, where I used to have 90fps+ I am now seemingly everywhere hard-limited to 60 - even "glxgears -info" runs @ 60. +-0.5 fps.. that's a bit odd... where does this limit come from?
<emilsedgh> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jack111> firecrotch, no, kdm is my window manager?what is that?
<ciacon> Lynoure: any hints?
<firecrotch> Jack111:  compiz is a replacement for kwin that is full of effects and other options.  http://compiz.org for more info.
<firecrotch> Jack111:  I'm not sure how your problem would be solved in kwin
<The_Machine> firefox update killed my "Downloads" window.  I'm getting:  XML Parsing Error: not well-formed Location: chrome://mozapps/content/downloads/downloads.xul
<The_Machine> Line Number 1, Column 13:ompter.alert(window, title, text);
<The_Machine> ------------^
<The_Machine> It's also happening when i try to open up the "Add Ons" window
<firecrotch> The_Machine: I'm pretty sure that if you just delete that file, it'll be automatically regenerated the next time you open FF
<firecrotch> The_Machine: I'd change the file name instead of deleting just in case
<myndbreaker> The_Machine:  Same here, only my FF crashes completely when i try to open prefernces, add-ons, downloads......
<Jack111> firecrotch synaptic show me i have the version 0.6 already installed should i rather use that version ? and how would i start using it?
<The_Machine> i will try that now, firecrotch
<The_Machine> haha
<myndbreaker> i disabeld/uninstalled some add ons i could spare (unused themes, etc.) and now it works a ltittle better, if nothing else helps, try that
<The_Machine> actually
<The_Machine> i reinstalled
<The_Machine> and it is fine now
<The_Machine> (via adept)
<The_Machine> and removed firefox gnome support
<The_Machine> which i saw was installed as well
<Jack111> firecrotch: i have compiz 0.6.2 from the gutsy repos, is this the right one?
 * The_Machine didn't get a chance to delete that file
<firecrotch> Jack111:  yup
<myndbreaker> The_Machine: reinstall? i thought i'd have that left behind, when i came from redmond....
<myndbreaker> *scnr*
<Jack111> firecrotch: how do i replace kwin with compiz then?
<The_Machine> myndbreaker, it fixed it...
<The_Machine> :)
<The_Machine> it only broke after an 'update'
<myndbreaker> The_Machine: yeah but this is so windows and not Linux....
<The_Machine> you can say you left 'updates' behind when you left redmond too
<The_Machine> myndbreaker, how long have you been using linux?
<The_Machine> ;)
<myndbreaker> nah, just switched from debian to kubuntu, and itś really nice, but the bugs....
<The_Machine> they have different purposes.
<firecrotch> myndbreaker:  if you need a more stable system, then debian is probably the way to go then
<The_Machine> debian is a stable release, *buntu is going to have bugs
<myndbreaker> iḿ using linux for 6 years, in the beginning SuSE and then debian...
<The_Machine> by its very nature
<The_Machine> :P
<myndbreaker> yeah i know, but i thought it to be a bit more stable
<The_Machine> that's whats wonderful about linux - you have options.
<The_Machine> this is actually the first bug i've run into
<The_Machine> on this release
<The_Machine> i'm sure there are more, just saying
<myndbreaker> i obnly switched from debian, when i installed lenny (debian testing) to get thunderbird 2 and teh first thing when firing up thunderbird was a notice that enigmail is only supported in thunderbird 2+
<myndbreaker> so i got kubuntu and installed it and i must say itś really nice for a desktop machine...
<myndbreaker> for a server i would go definitely for stability!
<The_Machine> aye
<myndbreaker> but kubuntu looks really nice to me, 2 days and i have everything as i like...
<myndbreaker> btw. is there any guide how to switch from debian to kubuntu without reinstalling? i want to keep my old sys...
<Jack111> firecrotch: i find only how tos for gnome how to make compzi the default window manager,hows this for kde?
<bucatoamano> anyone knows how to save settings i can t image where i must write readsetting for a simple lineedit
<bucatoamano> i mean kommander
<myndbreaker> Jack111: afaik compiz is already the default display manager....
<firecrotch> Jack111: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion#head-f4aed4bfe7729780222e161618770913c6859869
<myndbreaker> you can creaet a kde startup item with compiz --replace and emerald --replace in it...
<Jack111> i enable now the snapping options but i still have to use the mouse to arrange the windows beside each other  for them to use half the desktop space each
<Jack111> firecrotch:  thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<sigma> anyone tried out kde4 rc1 yet?
<Lynoure> sigma: yes, but I have not yet. Maybe today.
<tubular> can anyone help me with a networking issue? DNS is broken, but all other networking works. It only happens after I have both wireless and wired up at the same time, and I have to bring the wired interface down and up again to fix it
<kde4> stdin: is the rc1 repo's going to be updated
<stdin> kde4: updated to what?
<sigma> dam i didnt know there was a kubuntu kde4 live cd, i had to dload the opensuse one, its so dam crappy!
<stdin> sigma: it was only created yesterday
<firecrotch> sigma:  well, it's opensuse, what do you expect? :P
<kde4> well updated when new fixes are in stdin
<sigma> stdin: i finally got compiz installed, looks a bit outa place in kde
<Lynoure> it's a rc1, what would you expect...
<stdin> kde4: the next kde4 release will be the 4.0 release
<kde4> and not rc10 orso
<stdin> nope, http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule
<sigma> what is the deal with opensuse anyway? i heard mark shuttleworth was crapping all over them about something they did with the company from redmond
<stdin> rc1 then 4l0 release
<stdin> r*4.0
<stdin> sigma: that'd be suse, not open suse, and that's -offtopic anyway
<sigma> i see
<firecrotch> stdin: novell still has their hands in opensuse though
<bazhang> still offtopic :}
<sigma> stdin: is there any way to force wine to look like kde?
<stdin> no
<sigma> the closest i got was using a ubuntu theme that i found, the fonts are so small though
<pteague_work> anybody know if there's a way to get update-manager to be the default rather than adept?
<stdin> use gnome/ubuntu rather than kde/kubuntu ?
<stdin> adept_manager autostarts in kde, update-manager autostarts in gnome
<kde4> well i thought they are working on wine, apps looking more linux (kde/gnome) like sigma stdin
<pteague_work> i prefer kde over gnome... just that it seems there are certain things in kde that could use work
<stdin> kde4: ask them in #winehq I generally never use wine so...
<stdin> pteague_work: you should be able to just start update-manager (via alt-f2) and as long as you don't close it it'll autostart. I think you can make adept_manage quit permanently too but I don't have the icon here to check (just updated)
<bsm> hi, I'm running on an external monitor. when I close the laptop lid, powertop reports about 500wakeups/sec. I'm on AC, but that should not happen. i replaced the /etc/acpi/lid.sh script with an empty one to prevent the laptop from shutting down when i close the lid-
<Arkard> Hi to everyone
<dny> hi! i have got a problem executing a java application. seems to be a libcairo bug. so i want to try another java runtime. how can i install it? i cannot find other jre packages...
<Arkard> i need some help, i just update to 7.10, and i was installing Java but i dont know where is the /mozilla/plugins directory, is suppose to be in /usr/lib but is not there, can anybody help me?
<Arkard> no problem, i found it, but thanks for your attention
<sigma> does anyone know if the mpowerplayer java app works on kubuntu?
<fabricio> is there anyone ho can help me with the VIA CHrome9 driver in Kubuntu ?
<fulat2k> hi folks, i just did a dist-upgrade and it fetched kde4 package but got the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46003/
<fulat2k> any ideas?
<bazhang> fulat2k: broken?
<fulat2k> bazhang: uh... i guess so
<bazhang> fulat2k: you should see !kde4broken iirc
<fulat2k> !kde4broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4broken - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> other way round
<stdin> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<bazhang> thanks stdin!
<Adriana-F> I need some help with a laptop audio issue I'm having, my laptops speakers don't cut out when I plug my headphones in and albeit I found a solution to the problem I keep getting make errors http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1dbb43dc
<fabricio> is there anyone ho can help me with the VIA CHrome9 driver in Kubuntu ?
<fabricio> is there anyone ho can help me with the VIA CHrome9 driver in Kubuntu ?
<bazhang> fabricio: if you don't get an answer ubuntuforums.org might have one in the meantime
<Adriana-F> I need some help with a laptop audio issue I'm having, my laptops speakers don't cut out when I plug my headphones in and albeit I found a solution to the problem I keep getting make errors http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1dbb43dc
<Lynoure> fabricio: usually what urges people to answer is asking a question specific to your problem. That way even people who don't know CHrome9 but are familiar with other similar trouble might be able to help you
<fabricio> bazhang: thanks a lot
<Lynoure> Adriana-F: do you have jack sense on in alsamixer?
<fabricio> Lynoure: thank you for the attention. the problem is with the driver... it works only with vesa driver
<Adriana-F> I can't see any options like that but the sound issue is specific to my model of laptop
<Adriana-F> this is the post I went by for fixing it but there doesn't seem to be a mention of any issues so dunno http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473422&highlight=laptop+audio+toshiba&page=3
<Lynoure> Adriana-F: `/usr/bin/alsamixer and then scroll right until you hit Headphone Jack Sense and unmute
<Adriana-F> the problems not with the sound not working but the laptops speakers not muting when I plug my headphones in
<Lynoure> Adriana-F: yes.
<Lynoure> Adriana-F: and that setting does that
<Lynoure> Adriana-F: But if you have tried and it did not help, ok.
<Lynoure> Adriana-F: just don't dismiss it without trying :)
<Adriana-F> is that wil opening the cli alsamixer?
<Lynoure> Adriana-F: yes. alsamixer might work too, on its own
<Lynoure> (but I'm not on kubuntu at the moment, cannot check)
<Adriana-F> I tried typing alsamixer in lastnight but that fox didn't work, there was no volume bar for the headphones only the front and pcm and the front muted the sound all together....I'm not on Kubuntu either I just couldn't get a respons on the ubuntu channel
<Adriana-F> fix*
<Lynoure> Adriana-F: if you are on ubuntu, it works just the same...
<Lynoure> Adriana-F: But, yeah, I won't push trying it at you, but I won't try to help you further before that =)
<Adriana-F> yea however Ive tried the alsamixer from cli to no avail lastnight :(
<Lynoure> Adriana-F: it's not alsamixer alone that helps, one needs to unmute the Headphone Jack Sense.
<Adriana-F> I just used that directory you gave me and again it's the same thing I was in lastnight and there isn't anything in there that mentions jacksense, unless your meaning for me to open alsamixers in an editor that is
<Lynoure> Adriana-F: run the command   alsamixer
<Lynoure> Adriana-F: scroll right until you come to Headphone Jack Sense, then press m to toggle the mute off
<JackWinter> hiya, i'm run kubuntu on a samsung x20 laptop.  should run at 1.6 ghz, but power manager shows me 1067 MHz even when i configure it for performance?
<Adriana-F> thats what Ive done if it's on it should have a 00 at the bottom and a sound bar right? if so hitting m just makes it say mm and headphone off
<hydrogen> so uhh
<hydrogen> why exactly does kubuntu still continue to use the horrible thing that is arts
<combinio> how to extract *.7z file ??
<combinio> it is written that i need some 7zr ?!
<rgreening> 7-zip
<combinio> ( i'm using ARK )
<Adriana-F> yea the fix isn't doing anything, I found a fix on the ubuntu forum the only problem I'm having is that damn make error
<combinio> rgreening: couldn't find such package (sudo apt-get install 7-zip) ? :/
<BluesKaj> JackWinter, that's cuz kubuntu uses a power saving utility that only increases cpu speeds if required on demand...check the cpufrequtils pkg
<rgreening> combino... look in Adept Manager and filteron ZIP
<rgreening> there are a few programs with a description that says they deal with .7z or 7-zip files
<rgreening> p7zip for example
<combinio> rgreening: thanks a lot :))
<rgreening> np
<combinio> ( all works now :D )
<rgreening> :)
<Lynoure> Adriana-F: 00 is right, yes.
<stdin> hydrogen: because kde uses it
<hydrogen> stdin: no, kde can use it.. sometimes.. if it doesn't hang.. or not work.. or cause the system to mess up.. or make ones computer explode
<hydrogen> all of those are more likely
<Adriana-F> the issue either way can't be solved with that solution, which is why I scowered through posts on ubuntu forum for the fix I did find the only problem is the make error I'm encountering with it
<hydrogen> !arts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !artsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about artsd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> is there a way to stop it from working?
<stdin> hydrogen: by default kde (well, kde apps) uses arts, some apps can be build without arts support but not all
<hydrogen> no, all apps can
<hydrogen> all apps that have been updated since 3.5 can
<hydrogen> at least
<hydrogen> because arts has been horrible for at least that long
<stdin> some apps can't, I've compiled a couple that needed arts (they were obscure)
<stdin> I know arts is horrible
<hydrogen> right
<hydrogen> I don't care about them
<hydrogen> I want to get rid of arts
<stdin> that's why it's being scrapped
<hydrogen> so it stops breaking my system
<hydrogen> and I can continue to be able to start amarok2
<hydrogen> so I can work on it
<rgreening> Actually, using Gentoo, I had completely disabled Arts and had a working system
<hydrogen> artsd consistantly stops me from doing it
<BluesKaj> hydrogen, what are you trying to do that arts prevents ?
<hydrogen> BluesKaj: run sound under two different users at once
<stdin> hydrogen: try disabling the sound system in system settings, maybe it'll default to alsa
<Adriana-F> the new alsa Ive downloaded is supposed to fix the issue with my laptop model however I keep getting a make error and I need to know why, my laptop is a Toshiba A200 AH6
<BluesKaj> stdin, the default is auto detect :/
 * hydrogen uninstalls libarts
<hydrogen> lets see what happens
<hydrogen> it can't be any worse
<BluesKaj> hehe
<stdin> BluesKaj: no, disable it. not change the default
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> gotcha stdin
<hydrogen> okay
<hydrogen> thats even worse
<hydrogen> apparently it /can/ get worse
<hydrogen> I remove libarts
<hydrogen> and kubuntu is nice enough to assume that what I really want is to remove every package in kde
<hydrogen> now _thats_ smart!
<rgreening> If a package is compiled with arts, removing libarts WILL require removal of KDE apps. Thats how deps work
<rgreening> THe apps have to be compiled with "optional" arts or remove arts altogether. not sure if arts can be optional, so likely removal at compile time is required when packages are built
<Adriana-F> can anyone else perhaps tell me what this error is coming from so I may be able to get my audio issue resolved today -_- http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1dbb43dc
<stdin> nice, I _can_ play sound from 2 users at once with arts :)
<JackWinter> believe me blueskaj, the cpu was pegged to the ceiling for a couple of hours ;-)  i'll check out the utils you reccomended.  thanks!
 * genii puts on a new pot of coffee
<hydrogen> I can sometimes stdin
<hydrogen> but then it likes to hang
<hydrogen> when I want to play sound with an app not using arts
<LinuxApe> Can someone tell me how to have a program run at startup?  It's for dynamic dns.
<stdin> JackWinter: seems to be an error in the code, ask in #alsa
<firecrotch> LinuxApe:  Make a symlink to it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<stdin> LinuxApe: there are several packages for dynamic dns services
<stdin> !info ipcheck
<ubotu> ipcheck: Dyndns.org client to register your dynamic IP address. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.233-1 (gutsy), package size 44 kB, installed size 260 kB
<genii> !info ez-ipupdate
<ubotu> ez-ipupdate: client for most dynamic DNS services. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.11b8-13 (gutsy), package size 57 kB, installed size 292 kB
<stdin> !info ddclient
<ubotu> ddclient: Update dynamic IP address at DynDNS.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.7.3-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 50 kB, installed size 308 kB
<genii> etc
<stdin> always good to check for packages before installing random software from the interwebs
<LinuxApe> firecrotch: I don't want to have to login to start the app.
<LinuxApe> stdin: I have the inadyn.pl script, but I don't see where I can have it start automatically on system reboot.
<stdin> LinuxApe: add the command to /etc/rc.local to have it run at the end of the boot sequence (runs as root)
<LinuxApe> stdin:  Thanks.  That works for me.
<stdin> remember to give the full path to the script if it's no in the default $PATH too
<LinuxApe> thanks
<fibonacci> Hi all, just wondering what you think of Dolphin ?
<Lynoure> fibonacci: I don't like it, but luckily I can keep using konqueror
<stdin> works fine...
<fibonacci> Lynoure: I agree
<Adriana-F> no luck so far, doesn't appear to be anyone on in the alsa channel
<stdin> there are about 80 users in there, just wait a while for a response
<BluesKaj> <--not a dolphin fan in any area , except for the mammal itself :)
<fibonacci> I'm so use to the tree view of Konqueror, that I can't get my head around Dolphin, and it get's to me that the "system menu" opens Dolphin.
<LinuxApe> Dolphin's okay, but I don't  like the wasted space on the right with the large icon.
<fibonacci> And there was a lot of hype around how easy it was going to be for "broadcom" users with 7.10, but it looks to me like they are using bcm43xx fwcutter, and this only runs at 11bmps ?
<stdin> Adriana-F: have a look at the alsa website for other support links http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<genii> bah. Need to replace flaky nic
<fibonacci> I'm still using ndiswrapper
<genii> bbl
<BluesKaj> fibonacci, open a folder/properties/edit file type (wrench icon) and move konqueror to the top
<stdin> we have a factoid for that...
<stdin> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Adriana-F> stdin: Ive already done that and have the driver I need the problem is I keep getting a make error (and having to repeat that fact)
<fibonacci> ubotu: Thanks !
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks ! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> Adriana-F: so you've sent an email to the alsa mailinglist ?
<fibonacci> Sweet, done !
<fibonacci> But still need to compile ndiswrapper with windows driver ;(
<stdin> fibonacci: compile ndiswrapper?
<stdin> why not use the packages?
<fibonacci> That didn't work in 7.04, never tried it in 7.10. The "restricted driver manager" only uses bcm43xx fwcutter no ?
<stdin> yeah, but ndiswrapper is in the repos so no need to compile it
<fibonacci> Ok, I've always compiled it myself, as I never got it working otherwise. Anyways I'm really happy with my KDE desktop, the only thing I miss from Windowze is Office performance.
<LinuxApe> Another question:  can someone tell me why virtual terminal 8 <ctrl><alt>F8 is the output from booting?  When I add new sessions they start at vt9?
<Dragonath> don't you mean ctrl-alt-f6 is booting output?
<BluesKaj> LinuxApe, maybe it defaults vt9 cuz you have 7 or more sessions on the go
<ThusLex> hello?
<Dr_willis> Mello! :)
<BluesKaj> Yello ! :>)
<inox> Hola
<ThusLex> can someone help me? I have a usb key and have downloaded ubuntu but its in a .iso format
<ThusLex> how do i put it on my usb key (simply drag and drop) and how do i get my computer to run off my usb key when it starts up
<BluesKaj> ThusLex, if you can change the boot sequence to boot from the USB drive first ...usually in the BIOS ...there are other ways I'm sure but that's the only one i know
<ThusLex> to get the bios screen up?..
<ThusLex> isnt it pressing one of the F buttons as it loads right?
<BluesKaj> ThusLex, no cds ?...burn to cd and run it live
<BluesKaj> yes , usually F1 or F2
<ThusLex> no cds blues
<ThusLex> i bought a usb key cos i thought if i have linux on it, any changes i made in linux will be saved into the usb key
<ThusLex> whereas if i did it on a cd, changes wont be kept when i close linux...
<BluesKaj> bummer , let's hope you can boot from the USB
<Mekzholan> using 7.10 I've got the problem that GIMP doesn't know my printer... (KDE does, of course) Where can I look for a setup hint?
<BluesKaj> ThusLex, dunno about changes being saved ...it may work.
<JackWinter> where do i tell kde which soundcard to use?
<JackWinter> or not use any at all...
<supernothing> hi
<supernothing> hello?
<BluesKaj> JackWinter, in the terminal : cat /proc/asound/cards
<supernothing> does anyone know how to configure knetworkmanager to disconnect when the laptop lid is closed
<BluesKaj> JackWinter, then to set the default soundcard : sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<ThusLex> is that right?
<BluesKaj> ThusLex, what's right ?
<JackWinter> thanks BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> JackWinter, YW :)
<ThusLex> BluesKaj, how would i put the .iso onto the usb key?
<ThusLex> any speical programs u suggest?
<spcKDE> how do i unmout sth?:D
<BluesKaj> Thuslex, sorry dunno ...copy and paste ? ...I'm pretty sure the image file will boot
<illissius> I got a new hdd (attached w/ usb for now) and copied everything over from the old one -- when trying to boot from it, everything works fine, except kdm won't log me in no matter what I do (screen flashes different shades of black a few times, then comes back to kdm -- as if X were crashing or something), and I have no idea why
<illissius> does anyone else?
<illissius> I grepped /var/log/Xorg.0.log for EE (errors), and switching to vesa with AIGLX off got rid of all of them, but it still didn't work
<yuriy> illissius: how did you copy everything over?
<illissius> cp -R --preserve=all
<illissius> and it comes up perfectly up to kdm, just logging in once there doesn't work.
<yuriy> hmm so shouldn't be permissions then
<illissius> my thoughts also
<yuriy> illissius: anyway, try moving your .kde directory and see if it works
<illissius> I suspect it might be some PAM idiocy, but only because PAM tends to be idiotic and I don't understand it
<illissius> yuriy: I think that's beyond the point where it's failing
<illissius> e.g. it does the same even if I choose Failsafe as session
<yuriy> k, just tends to be something to try
<yuriy> oh
<illissius> could the fact that it's booting from USB and not the main drive be making any sort of difference?
<vbgunz> I don't get the update notification! another account on the system does but I do not. my account was the first original account on here and I use to always get them. I do not get them anymore. how do I get them back? I checked adept and I should be getting notified about updates daily... so why not?
<vbgunz> yeah, I am not hiding the icon in the system tray. I just checked apt-get upgrade and have 5 upgrades waiting *but* no icon in the tray notifying me :(
<BluesKaj> !adept-notifier
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-notifier - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !adept-updater
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-updater - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !adept-update
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-update - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nightwarrior> Adapt manager says i am already running the adept manager but I am not how to fix?
<BluesKaj> close the terminal , if open
<Nightwarrior> it is closed..
<BluesKaj> Nightwarrior, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Nightwarrior> I will try. I am new with linux :p wanna use it as main system I think since vista crashes hell a lot
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | Nightwarrior
<ubotu> Nightwarrior: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<warng> moin
<Nightwarrior> now adept manager isn't starting at all
<venik> Is there a Thunderbird channel?
<venik> or help with Thunderbird here?
<venik> some messages open up as blank, although under WINDOWS the same messages open up just fine with TB
<jthomas> g'day.  Is there a 'sudo apt-get install ____" which automatically sets up the Medibuntu repos on a fresh install of *buntu?
<venik> oh well....
<ThusLex> meh
<ThusLex> i cant put anythin on my usb key now :(:(
<BluesKaj> Nightwarrior, relogin
<BluesKaj> ThusLex, ??
<ThusLex> it starts loading it on then in about 1 min later it comes up that there is a problem with the path or something
<_Shade_> how can i make an iso image from the cd?
<stdin> _Shade_: open k3b, Tools > Copy CD
<_Shade_> stdin: oh that was easy :). Ok where does k3b store the images by default?
<stdin> _Shade_: where ever you told it to
<Dr_willis> or use 'dd if=/dev/cdrom of=whatevercopy.iso'
<orlandoj> someone can help to configure the Samba server on Kubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> orlandoj,  got a more specific question about it? :)
<Dr_willis> There is a kde front end to configureing it. But im not sure if its installed by default
<stdin> _Shade_: try /tmp/kde-$USER/ if you didn't tell it where
<_Shade_> ok thanks
<_Shade_> one more question
<_Shade_> can i enable the address bar (path) in dolphin as it is in konqueror?
<stdin> _Shade_: click the little edit button by the address (white horizontal bar with a black vertical bar in it), or press Ctrl+L
<orlandoj> I need an model of smb.conf to do my Samba run like PDC on Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> orlandoj,  you may want to check out that 'using samba' book thats in the samba-doc package
<_Shade_> it was very convenient to quickly switch between several locations, but now there's dolphin.... should be called dolphinus or such since it's nearly the same as nautilus :)
<Dr_willis> _Shade_,  wait for the actual dolphin thats in kde4
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<_Shade_> Dr_willis: i did a recent build few hours ago but it's all the same - i mean gnooooooooooomish :)
<Dr_willis> The kde4 live cd i tested the other day seemed a lot different with dolphin. But it may of been suse specific changes..
<_Shade_> i have no idea then... well there's a lot to improve anyways
<_Shade_> it's too early for rc by the way
<stdin> complaints to #kde4-devel (if you're brave enough)
<_Shade_> stdin: well i reported few things already :)
<stdin> yeah, go in there and say "it's too early for rc", see what happens ;)
<SSJ_GZ> Hint: WW3 ::)
<Dr_willis> Tell them 'You need to make kde more like gnome' :P
<_Shade_> stdin: well they will certainly cancel the release candidate and rename it to beta one :)
<Dr_willis> RCBeta1
<_Shade_> Dr_willis: i don't need it, i don't like gnome :P
<stdin> sure, that or Sho_ will feel the need to write a novel about how you're wrong and KDE is right (which they always are)
<stdin> (and Sho_ does write quite elequent responses to these things)
<_Shade_> like...?
<ThusLex> meh :(
<ThusLex> it keeps coming up theres an error when i put ubuntu on my usb key :(
<Dr_willis> I recall some tweaks were needed to get ubuntu booting off a usb device . But not sure if gutsy fixed anything of those or not.
<Dr_willis> I havent tried it. :)
<stdin> _Shade_: like http://stdin.pastebin.com/d7a6d7b50
<ThusLex> well so far i cant even get ubuntu onto my usb let alone get it to boot
<_Shade_> stdin: well looks promising :)
<_Shade_> maybe it's worth to wait a bit? :)
<stdin> don't expect it to be what most people think of "ready" until 4.1
<hdevalence> how do I set the amount of space reserved for root on an ext3 filesystem?
<hdevalence> s/set/change/
<_Shade_> so will be 4.0 a whole big beta for real?
<stdin> hdevalence: see "man tune2fs" and the -m option
<ramu> are hear any kubuntu users?
<ramu> thet cant run mp3
<ramu> plz hlp
<stdin> _Shade_: it'll mean that it's ready for general use, and doesn't crash quite so much
<stdin> !mp3 | ramu
<Dr_willis> hdevalence,  you can use the tune2fs command to set the 'reserved' space
<ubotu> ramu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ramu> thnz
<ramu> !mp3
<stdin> ramu: see the links ubotu posted
<Dr_willis> ramu,  for a start install the 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' package
<stdin> (if you're on gutsy)
<hdevalence> by the way, is ext3 the /exact/ same filesystem as ext2, but with a journal?
<ramu> sorry for asking , whats gutsy :/
<Dr_willis> hdevalence,  basicially.
<hdevalence> gutsy = codname for kubuntu 7.10\
<stdin> ramu: Kubuntu version 7.10
<Dr_willis> hdevalence,  a ext2 only system can mount a ext3 filesystem as ext2
<_Shade_> stdin: ah i see... well let's hope they will release 4.1 soon :) or maybe even 4.2, 4.3 :)
<ramu> ya kubuntu 7.10
<stdin> ramu: then open adept and install the package
<stdin> 'kubuntu-restricted-extras'
<ramu> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hdevalence> so running tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sdb1 would set 1% reserved space?
<stdin> ramu: in adept go to Adept -> Manage Repositories  and make sure all the boxes are checked, then install 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' (not ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<Dr_willis> hdevalence,  somthing like that.
<Dr_willis> hdevalence,  i always do somthing like that on my new  hds  i dont suggest going to 0% :)
<hdevalence> Dr_willis: in this case it's a 500gb sata external, and 25gb seemed a bit excessive
<Dr_willis> Yep.
<jonrysh> How can I find out which package contains a particular file.  In particular /usr/bin/gnome-font-properties ?
<davide> italiano?
<Tm_T> !it | davide
<ubotu> davide: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ramu> there are no kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ramu> :(
<davide> volevo sapere come potevo utilizzare su kubunto e dove posso trovare i file che si trovano sulla partizione windows
<stdin> ramu: what does the command "lsb_release -sc" show ?
<stdin> !it | davide
<ubotu> davide: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ramu> gutsy
<ramu> in konsole
<vbgunz> hmm... all other accounts have adept_notifier running except for mine... how do I get mines running?
<hdevalence> since you enables the other repos , maybe you need to run apt-get update again?
<hdevalence> err put a sudo in front of that
<ramu> and amarok ses it's instaling, plz restart amarok
<ramu> i restart and it asks again instal plugins o rnot?
<ramu> instal, and  after restart it's again
<ramu> :(
<stdin> ramu: if you've enabled the sources, then the package kubuntu-restricted-extras does exist. that will install mp3 support and a number of other things
<stdin> vbgunz: press alt+f2 and type in "adept_notifier"
<ramu> so how to enable?
<ramu> put on x on other tuweblink lines?
<stdin> ramu: in adept go to Adept -> Manage Repositories  and make sure all the boxes are checked
<naelr> does anyone know if is there an ubuntu kernel irc channel?
<naelr> I am using text irc remotely from work and I don't know how to do a channel search
<stdin> naelr: #ubuntu-kernel
<stdin> we have simple names :)
<naelr> stdin: thanks!
<naelr> hehe
<ramu> now its instaling
<ramu> thx
<ramu> an video will goto?
<ramu> ar need ather plugins?
<stdin> it should install most codecs
<ramu> mp runs :)
<ramu> mp3*
<ramu> thnx
<ramu> :)
<vbgunz> stdin: ok. my problem is, the system has updates. they never show on my account but on others without a problem. when I ran Alt+F2 adept_notifier, I got the tray alert for updates... why is this not starting up with the system? I would never say no to such a config so how do i get back without having to Alt+F2 to do it?
<vbgunz> stdin: forget it
<ramu> ant there are any ways to run autocad or mathkadd?
<stdin> vbgunz: should autostart from now on
<vbgunz> stdin: i got a dialog asking if I wanted to have it automatically started up. I chose yes and not to ask again
<vbgunz> good. I feel good. thanks :)
<ramu> uh
<ramu> i have one more question
<ramu> when i used windovs and ubuntu 7.4
<ramu> sometimes boot menu didnt start
<ramu> if it hapens
<ramu> there is a way to renew it?
<mike-kubuntu> my internet keeps dyeing guys
<Dr_willis> ramu,  you mean the grubmenu  failed to show up some times?
<mike-kubuntu> i know its not the provider because only the kubuntu computer stops getting a connection
<ramu> um.... menu the lets to chose ubuntu....., ubuntu (....),other system,Windows xp
<ramu> this menu
<alfredo> here all are anglo?
<ramu> like when inserting non bootble flash
<ramu> reanstal ubuntu and it works fo some time
<ramu> there are other wais to make that menu?
<ramu> how to install firefox? downloaded and extracted
<ramu> there are bunch of files
<ramu> and what to do? :D
<ThusLex> u can get firefox for ubuntu?
<vbgunz> when you press Ctrl+Alt+F6 through F12, what is that called? those aren't desktops or workspaces. what are they?
<genii> consoles
<vbgunz> genii: really?
<genii> vbgunz: Yes
<vbgunz> F6 through 12 don't look like consoles :)
<vbgunz> cool, I guess thats better than what I had in mind
<genii> They are all consoles
<runlevelten> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<vbgunz> thanks :)
<runlevelten> anyone know what's with the inability to copy cds in k3b?
<runlevelten>  ie read error 16, failed to get exclusive use of the drive allegedly
<runlevelten> just a teeny tiny bit of a shame to spend your only day off in ages fixing such a problem tbh.
<genii> runlevelten: Is it prompting you to swap cds from original to blank etc etc?
<federico_> hello
<runlevelten> Nah, I'm just trying to write it to a clone iso
<vbgunz> when you start up a kubuntu system and you're looking at the login username/password. what is that called? is it the KDM login manager?
<federico_> I don't know the kubuntu system
<SSJ_GZ> vbgunz: Yes :)
<runlevelten> genii: It's getting the device, and I can write the other kind of iso
<ardchoille> federico_: What is your question?
<federico_> hello jean peter
<vbgunz> SSJ_GZ: thanks :)
<SSJ_GZ> vbgunz: np :)
<Jay-Pee> hello ^
<runlevelten> well, it knows the device, it's not "getting" it really, heh
<genii> vbgunz: Yes, login screen is KDE Display Manager (KDM)
<federico_> i don' speak english
<linenoise> I'm using konsole and I want to know what the hotkey is to go to a particular tab.  Under firefox it's alt+tabNumber, so if I wanted the second tab, I'd hit alt-2 and it would get focus.  Does this work in konsole?  google didn't help :(
<vbgunz> genii: got it, thanks!
<ardchoille> federico_: Which language?
<federico_> i have a very dificult to the speak english
<federico_> i'm italian
<ardchoille> !it | federico_
<ubotu> federico_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<genii> runlevelten: You mean a virtual drive to burn the iso to?
<blendtux> !nl | blendtux
<federico_> sono nel canale italiano?
<runlevelten> genii: i'm using "only create image"
<federico_> wher are you from runlevelten
<linenoise> uhm... lame... it looks like there is no way to do what I want in konsole... why even have tabs if they aren't keyboard accessible?  That just seems dumb.
<runlevelten> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<federico_> i live in ferrara
<orlandoj> i'm trying to configure the samba server on KUbuntu like PDC. When i test at the server (smbclient -L localhost -U orlandoj), it's ok. But when i try to inser the Windows client, occours some erros. I'll put the log messages hehe:
<linenoise> the man page has nothing, google has nothing and help:/konsole pretty much confirms that konsole is keyboard UN-friendly
<orlandoj> nmbd/nmbd_incomingrequests.c:process_name_refresh_request(173)
<orlandoj>   Error - should be sent to WINS server
<orlandoj> [2007/11/27 17:22:34, 0] nmbd/nmbd_incomingrequests.c:process_name_refresh_request(172)
<orlandoj>   process_name_refresh_request: unicast name registration request received for name MC2<00> from IP 200.145.39.93 on subnet UNICAST_SUBNET.
<orlandoj> [2007/11/27 17:22:34, 0] nmbd/nmbd_incomingrequests.c:process_name_refresh_request(173)
<runlevelten> linenoise: how is it keyboard unfriendly?!
<linenoise> get out of here mallize
<linenoise> mallize: ;)
<runlevelten> :)
<linenoise> runlevelten: you can't switch to a specific tab using the keyboard.
<linenoise> runlevelten: you can cycle, but you can't specify.
<genii> hmm
<mallize> wah
<mallize> you need to come to this meeting linenoise
<linenoise> mallize: F-THAT
<linenoise> ;)
<runlevelten> linenoise: open "configure shortcuts"
<linenoise> mallize: it's probably about all the code I broke before I left hahaha
<mallize> :)
<linenoise> runlevelten: I tried that.  There's a way to cycle but not a way to select a specific one... unless I'm just not seeing it here....
<X2B> ok, I am coming here from #kde with a problem concerning some preassigned keys, e.g. XF86AudioMute. I want to assign them to something else but I can't, because they are already assigned. What can I do??
<linenoise> runlevelten: I see it!!!
<runlevelten> you do only get 10 slots mind you :)
<linenoise> runlevelten: thanks! :)
<runlevelten> np
<linenoise> man they kinda bury it there... I guess I just expect everything to work like firefox
<runlevelten> ew, really?
<linenoise> slow and crashy ;)
<ThusLex> erm
<runlevelten> heheh yeah -takes me ages to find anything in ff tbh \o/
<linenoise> that's not true... if this were firefox, I'd need a plugin for each font color, and those plugins would somehow conflict causing my browser to eat 1GB of memory per page.
<ThusLex> if i download ubuntu the desktop version, is it possible to download the server side of it and add it on later?
<ThusLex> LAMP isnt it?
<linenoise> ThusLex: the different versions don't limit which packages you can install if that's what you're asking.
<runlevelten> yes it is possible, you can install the server packages through apt or synaptic
<runlevelten> or aptitude, or adept, etc
<ThusLex> well are there any help sites or anything on the itnernet to tell u how to install them?
<ThusLex> cos im a bit of a linux noob (hint the fact im downloading ubuntu) so i can learn about it
<ScorpKing> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ThusLex> thansk ubutou
<ThusLex> ubotu
<runlevelten> OK, I'm thinking tentatively that it looks like a permissions issue.
<ThusLex> meh
<ThusLex> would it be easier to just download the server edition?
<linenoise> mallize: Judy's asking where you're at?  wtf?  Why are you guys meeting in here?
<mallize> tell her.. we are in a dar meeting
<mallize> that CHUCK asked us to go to
<jhutchins_lt> ThusLex: The main difference between the desktop and the server versions is the package selection.  You can install all of the desktop packages on the server base, and the server packages on the desktop.  Most admins don't want all the desktop stuff cluttering up a server, so there's a separate installer for them.
<runlevelten> OK, so it works fine with every setting the same except "Clone image", I can create a (not good enough) iso
<runlevelten> the devices are owned by cdrom, but I suppose k3b uses a different app for the clone copyu
<runlevelten> -u
<enrico__> ciao a tutti
<enrico__> posso chiedequi per aiuti su kubintu
<enrico__> kubuntu
<enrico__> ma non c'e nessuno)
<trappist> !it
<enrico__> ?
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<enrico__> ok tnx
<trappist> np
<vbgunz> what is the name of the screen you see *after* logging in? the one that shows the progress if the system loading up?
<trappist> the kdm splash screen, if you use kdm
<vbgunz> trappist: thanks!
<trappist> substitute gdm if appropriate
<vbgunz> KDM I believe
<vbgunz> just promised to take a day and report on the bugs that have been bothering me for a very long time
<jhutchins_lt> WIthout bugreports nothing gets done about them.
<jhutchins_lt> If they're already reported, remember to vote for 'em.
<nosrednaekim> or against them as it is...
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<nosrednaekim> no-one wants bugs in the office
<vbgunz> when you insert a cd, what could cause 2 storage media daemon dialogs to open on you? 1 is apparently root and the other belonging to the user?
<runlevelten> Yay, time spent wrangling ubuntu into working instead of relaxing AGAIN.
 * runlevelten goes and plays with opensuse, which for all its problems, just works.
<andreas_> Why doesent knetworkmanager find my wireless networks? When i do iwconfig i find my card eth1. How do i reset knetworkanager to it's original settings? (think my brother has fucked it up real hard.)
<morphinex> hey folks, when I upgraded to gutsy my networking got hosed
<morphinex> I no longer have eth0, ath0, wlan0, etc
<morphinex> How might I fix that?
<andreas_> morphinex: what card do you have?
<morphinex> umm, I don't remember, it always just worked
<morphinex> in edgy and feisty it Just Worked
<andreas_> morphinex: laptop computer?
<morphinex> desktop
<morphinex> Atheros AR2413
<andreas_> morphinex: i thingk madwifi got drivers for those.
<trappist> yeah madwifi has atheros covered
<hdevalence> when i try to poen media:/ in konqueror, it gives me an error the kde mediamanager is not running
<andreas_> morphinex: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/Atheros
<hdevalence> how do i start this?
<andreas_> hdevalence: Use dolphin
<andreas_> Why doesent knetworkmanager find my wireless networks? When i do iwconfig i find my card eth1. How do i reset knetworkanager to it's original settings? (think my brother has fucked it up real hard.)
<stdin> andreas_: watch the language
<ahmad> sound is very low although mixer 100%
<hdevalence> andreas_: it has the smae problem in dolphin.
<jpatrick> hdevalence: it's something to do with kryptomedia not yet included, I am working on this right now
<hdevalence> it won't mount my cdrom
<morphinex> andreas_: it always worked before without madwifi
<miguel_> Hi all!
<trappist> hdevalence: do you have the kdebase-kio-plugins package installed?
<hdevalence> its a problem with "kio_media_moun" (cut off)
<andreas_> morphinex: yeah, but changes happes, i have atheros my self, and madwifi works, standard  gusty dont.
<hdevalence> trappist: let me check , i think, so
<morphinex> andreas_: ok, I'll try it, thanks for the help
<ahmad> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<BanisterKelly> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<miguel_> i need somebody!! xD
<miguel_> :P
<trappist> ahmad: check for 'pcm', 'master' and 'volume' in your mixer
<hdevalence> yeah, it's installed.
<andreas_> morphinex: np. i think madwifi is in the resticted kubuntu rep.
<ahmad> mixer window shows pcm only
<jpatrick> hdevalence: are you on hardy?
<trappist> hdevalence: go into your konqueror settings, to previews & meta-data.  under select protocols, put a check i nmedia under local protocols
<hdevalence> nope
<ahmad> trappist: mixer window shows pcm only
<trappist> ahmad: what mixer are you using?
<trappist> and, what sound card do you have?
<hdevalence> trappist
<hdevalence> it still doesn't work
<trappist> hdevalence: gutsy or feisty?
<andreas_> morphinex: install linux-restricted-extras ;d
<hdevalence> trappist: gutsy
<ahmad> trappist: kmix realtek sound card
<trappist> hdevalence: hrm, not sure - it works here
<trappist> ahmad: try alsamixer
<hdevalence> i think it might have something to do with the fact that i accidentally ran 'rm -rf' in my home directory; but i killed it pretty quick, and it didn't delete .kde
<andreas_> Why doesent knetworkmanager find my wireless networks? When i do iwconfig i find my card eth1. How do i reset knetworkanager to it's original settings? (think my brother has fucked it up real hard.)
<ahmad> trappist: alsamixer shows master 00 that can not be modified
<ahmad> trappist: pcm 100%
<trappist> ahmad: does master have MM at the bottom?
<trappist> hdevalence: there's a good chance it started on .kde
<trappist> and deleted some of it
<vbgunz> damn... I left a comment on something in launchpad and lost it... :(
<ahmad> trappist: master have 00 at the bottom
<hdevalence> trappist: is there a way that I could get a hold of a default .kde, and then restore any missing files
<trappist> hdevalence: easiest solution might be to create a new user
<fredrik> Annyone got a Dlink BT-122 Bluetooth adapter to work?
<ahmad> trappist: help please
<trappist> ahmad: it's probably specific to your sound card, and I don't have one like that.  I'm out of ideas.
<joebob777as7> I put a new motherboard processor ram and video card in my aunt's system and it seems to be acting peculiarly. do i need to reinstall ubuntu or should it have updated itself automatically or do i have to rebuild kernel or something else?
<hdevalence> trappist: so then I could create a tar.bz2 of .kde, but is there an extract option that will not overwrite?
<trappist> hdevalence: probably - man tar :)
<voicu> hi, i just upgraded from feisty to gutsy and i have some problems with apt
<voicu> apparently 14 packages didn't install well
<trappist> joebob777as7: depends on the problem.  for example if her hard drive(s) used to be ide, and now it's a sata system, that's one problem.  if it's video drivers... you get the idea.
<hdevalence> trappist: all I have to do is use the -k option - thanks for your help
<voicu> now i get errors when trying to install any package and aptitude can't work it out
<joebob777as7> trappist, hard drive is still sata but graphics card used to be agp now is pci-e...
<voicu> i tried uninstalling the packages but it won't let me
<trappist> jackster: first step, can you define 'peculiarly' so we know what we're looking for?
<voicu> why do i get this "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi: failed to write cache" from dpkg?
<voicu> i get that when dpkg tries to install ttf-opensymbol
<fredrik> Annyone got a Dlink BT-122 Bluetooth adapter to work?
<bob1> hi guys
<trappist> voicu: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg266900.html
<voicu> trappist: thanks... weird bug :D
<trappist> yep
<funkja> what is the kde4 dev channel?
<trappist> voicu: when I typed ttf-opensymbol into google, the first thing returned by googlesuggest was ttf-opensymbol failed to write cache
<kamui> crazy question
<kamui> can you boot a cd image using syslinux?
<stdin> funkja: #kde-devel
<stdin> funkja: * #kde4-devel
<funkja> thanks
<hydrogen> anyone know of a c++ formatter smarter than bcpp?
<tekteen> hydrogen: yes. A HUMAN
<tekteen> :-)
<hydrogen> tekteen: that was not that helpful
<hydrogen> thanks though
<tekteen> sorry
<ScorpKing> lol. try #c++
<voicu> if i 'accidentaly' deleted some files that are installed by apt can i make it check and put back everything? :D
<LjL> voicu, do you know which files?
<voicu> kinda
<LjL> define kinda
<vbgunz> I am a bit burnt with launchpad... I made a comment on something and I lose it forever... I cannot find where I made the comment or anything. how am I supposed to keep track of it :(
<voicu> well i deleted the fonts
<trappist> voicu: if you know what packages, apt-get install --reinstall
<voicu> but if i uninstall the fonts everything goes away
<voicu> aha
<voicu> thanks again
<trappist> np
<voicu> oh, and another thing... after upgrading X only starts in 1024x768 but the xorg.conf tells it to go in 1600x1200. could kde or something else interfere?
<peixotoadm> join #unix
<tekteen> voicu: in system settings
<tekteen> voicu: under monitor and display
<tekteen> voicu: r u there?
<voicu> yeah
<voicu> dammit, can't see anything
<tekteen> ok
<voicu> my fonts are messed up
<voicu> brb
<torsten_> hallo leute wo kann ich firefox downloaden
<tekteen> torsten_: open a konsole and type: sudo apt-get install firefox
<torsten_> ok teste ich
<tekteen> !de | torsten_
<ubotu> torsten_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<torsten_> hatte erst suse drauf , muss mich erst einarbeiten
<tekteen> anyone here speak [his language here]
<voicu> hmm, and can i tell kde not to screw with X's settings?
<tekteen> voicu: in the system settings u can set it yourself
<voicu> the resolution isn't a big problem but it also changes the refresh rate
<tekteen> I have no idea why
<CochiseIRL> hello, im in gnome ubuntu, is there any other way to install kde. I tried kubuntu-desktop but it installs loads of apps as well?
<hydrogen> anyone familiar with astyle?
<tekteen> CochiseIRL: sudo apt-get install kde
<tekteen> CochiseIRL: does that work?
<torsten_> es installiert klasse danke
<tekteen> !de | torsten_
<ubotu> torsten_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Tm_T> CochiseIRL: I'd say install kdebase if you don't like to have whole "kde apps" stack
<CochiseIRL> tekteen, that installs the games and other stuff as well same as the kubuntu-desktop metapackage. looking forward to kde4 the rc1 was great so i want to switch to kde3 now to get a feel for it.
<myndbreaker> kubuntu-desktop is the whole package to switch to kubuntu---
<tekteen> torsten_: what language do you speak
<torsten_> deutsch
<CochiseIRL> Tm_T, just what im looking for, will i have to create a session file or will it auto create?
<tekteen> torsten_: go to #kubuntu-de
<Tm_T> CochiseIRL: if only KDE3 then no
<torsten_> ok danke
<BenPA> I know this is crazy but can someone help me with dialup settings ... I need to know if I need to put an entry into my interfaces for my laptop to reconize the modem
<nosrednaekim> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<osman47> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<andreas_> Why cant i connect to my wlan?  wokred just fine yesterday!
<BenPA> how do I disable KNetworkManager?
<blizzzek> bye
<tekteen> BenPA: Laptops many times have "Soft modems" and need restricted drivers
<BenPA> ugh
<tekteen> BenPA: KNetworkManager is easy
<BenPA> sounds like a progrject
<tekteen> BenPA: right click on the icon and click quit
<BenPA> I do have knetworkmanager
<tekteen> then tell it NOT to start up again
<BenPA> ok thanks
<tekteen> as for the restricted drivers
<BenPA> yes
<tekteen> if u have "gutsy 7.10" it is easy
<BenPA> yes, I do
<tekteen> cool
<tekteen> open up the system settings program
<tekteen> go to the "advanced" tab
<BenPA> ok
<torsten_> hallo, wie werden installationsquellen eingebunden
<tekteen> and click on the "restricted drivers" button
<nosrednaekim> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tekteen> BenPA: it should then install it for u. :-)
<torsten_> hallo wie werden installationsquellen eingebunden
<Fleck> what do i need for php mail function to work on my kubuntu?
<Fleck> sendmail package
<Fleck> ?
<tekteen> BenPA: one dialup program I know of (don't use) is kppp. It comes with kubuntu
<BenPA> what should I use
<ndrea> Hello everybody
<BenPA> it's installing the drivers now
<tekteen> BenPA: cool
<tekteen> hi ndrea
<ndrea> I have a question... Everytime I update with adept manager I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46041/
<BenPA> which dialup program should I use?
<ndrea> do some of you have the same problem?
<BenPA> ppp-gnome?
<tekteen> BenPA: no
<tekteen> BenPA: kppp
<tekteen> comes with kubuntu
<tekteen> uses kde libraries
<BenPA> I thought you said not to use it
<tekteen> look again
<tekteen> kppp is the kde one
<BenPA> oh ok
<BenPA> thanks
<tekteen> np
<tekteen> hope it works. :-)
<BenPA> it keeps saying modem is busy I guess I should reboot
<tekteen> yep
<BenPA> ty so much
 * tekteen has to go or his mom will kill him! :-)
<HS^> will it take a long time to integrate kde4 in kubuntu after it is released?
<Tm_T> who knows
<nosrednaekim> HS^: possibly, it certainly is not going into hardy by default.
<HS^> i dont know all the ubuntu code names, hardy is stable?
<sdlnxgk> anyone having issues with firefox update???
<jhutchins_lt> tekteen: Usually people stay with the current stream of KDE until at least the third release, so kde 4.3.x
<sdlnxgk> firefox just updated and now it will not stay open
<jhutchins_lt> Or maybe kde 4.1.3
<continentaltest> is anyone here knowledgeable RE virtualbox
<jhutchins_lt> sdlnxgk: What errors does it show in the console when you start it there?
<sdlnxgk> let me try that really fast
<Pollywog> sdlnxgk: You might try installing Firefox from one of the tarballs on their website
<Pollywog> version 2 something
<sn00zer> on my open office whenever i use bullets or numbering the box pops up with the options specific to those things but somehow it switched to fullscreen, how do i get these toolbars back to a manageable size?
<jhutchins_lt> Pollywog: I wouldn't do that.
<sdlnxgk> I have version 2 something now firefox just updated and now it will not connect or stay open
<jhutchins_lt> Pollywog: Mozilla's installers don't integrate into the apt system and they make a mess of the drive.
<Pollywog> jhutchins: I put mine in /usr/local/
<jhutchins_lt> Pollywog: None of your pluggins or anything are going to integrate with the rest of the system though.
<sdlnxgk> jhutchins, here is my error message when running it from cli Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Pollywog> you just untar it and then put it in /usr/local/
<Pollywog> you might be right about the integration
<sdlnxgk> damn auto upgrades
<Pollywog> if it becomes a problem I will install the deb again but by then the problem I had should be fixed
<hdevalence> aggg opendns is screwing up konqueror
<hdevalence> i made strigi the default search
<hdevalence> but it goes to opendns instead
<Pollywog> jhutchins: Oh wait, it wasn't Firefox I upgraded, it was Thunderbird
<Pollywog> I am not having problems with Firefox so I should put a hold on it so it does not upgrade to the version giving sdlnxgk problems
<Pollywog> sdlnxgk: Feisty or Gutsy?
<jthomas> hdevalence: what are you using to search?  if you are at the address bar, you need to preface the term with "stringi:/" or it will try DNS resplution, which is where OpenDNS comes in.
<Pollywog> oh yes I see a Firefox updated package
<sdlnxgk> Pollywog, Feisty haven't made the jump to Gutsy yet
<jthomas> hdevalence: rather, 'strigi:/'
 * Pollywog puts Firefox on HOLD
<Pollywog> oh, Gutsy here
<jthomas> hdevalence: or it may be 'strigi://'
<sdlnxgk> Might do the Gutsy fresh install once I back everything up this weekend
<sdlnxgk> ok gotta go check the mail and put the truck in the garage and get some sleep before shift tonight will check back and see after a reboot if firefox is ok
 * tekteen is waiting for Hardy :-)
<Pollywog> The only thing that broke really bad when I upgraded to Gutsy was wifi
<Pollywog> Ralink rt2500 wifi card
<tekteen> Pollywog: have u opened the restricted drivers manager
<Pollywog> tekteen: no
<Pollywog> it is broken?
<tekteen> Pollywog: open the "system settings" program
<tekteen> then go to the "advanced" tab
<tekteen> then to the restricted drivers manager
<continentaltest> are there any VirtualBox experts available?
<tekteen> continentaltest: I have used it
<Pollywog> I do not see the restricted drivers manager
<stdin> continentaltest: there are in #vbox
 * tekteen uses Virtualbox Sometimes but likes QEMU the best
<tekteen> Pollywog: gutsy, right?
<Pollywog> tekteen: yes
<nosrednaekim> continentaltest: whats the problem?
<tekteen> Pollywog: one sec
<Pollywog> oh yes I see Firefox 2 would upgrade if I did not put a hold on it
<Pollywog> is Firefox broken in Gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> Pollywog: no
<tekteen> Pollywog: click alt+F2
<tekteen> type "systemsettings"
<tekteen> then at the top click the advanced tab
<Pollywog> I have that I just don't have the restricted drivers manager
<Pollywog> I have the other managers
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> u need a fresh install
<tekteen> I NEVER upgrade
<Tm_T> erm?
<tekteen> things seem to be breaking alot
<ardchoille> Pollywog: If you're willing to circumvent the package manager, you're eventually going to have some kind of problem, IMHO.
<Tm_T> !worksforme | tekteen
<ubotu> tekteen: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<BluesKaj> thunderbird is broken on my gutsy install ..wont open browser links in email messages
<tekteen> Tm_T: ok, sorry :-(
<Pollywog> ardchoille: You mean with Thunderbird?  It is installed in /usr/local/
<jthomas> BluesKaj: do you need to set the default web browser?  if Kubuntu, do you have Firefox installed, since its not a Kubuntu default but it may be for Thunderbird
<ardchoille> Pollywog: With any app/package. The package manager is there for a reason and I feel it should be used at all times.
<Pollywog> ardchoille: the version in Gutsy was too old
<ardchoille> Pollywog: Well, untarring stuff to /usr/local can't be a good thing to do.
<BluesKaj> jthomas, nope tried all that already ...nothing works
<Pollywog> ardchoille: I have used Debian and derivatives for some 8 yrs and have not had too many problems
<ardchoille> Pollywog: This is not debian ;)
<Pollywog> it just means a little more work sometimes
<jthomas> Pollywog: worksforme eh? ;)
<ardchoille> jthomas: lol
<Pollywog> ardchoille: that is what they say in #debian...   "This is not ubuntu"
<BluesKaj> jthomas, it works fine as email client. It just won't link to any URLs , no matter which browser is set to default
<ardchoille> Pollywog: I've used ubuntu since 2004 and the biggest problem I had was how to change the kmenu icon. This is because I never circumvent the package manager.
<Pollywog> jthomas: this is not Redhat :)
<jthomas> hmm... BluesKaj you're generally the most knowledgeable person in here...
<BluesKaj> anyway , i'm getting to like kmail and konq :)
<Mr_Sonoma> what program would yall recomend for editing quick time videos?
<jthomas> yeah i love kmail
<stamen> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Pollywog> ardchoille: sometimes one has to be flexible
<ardchoille> Pollywog: Suit yourself.
<BluesKaj> jthomas, i beg to differ on that point  :)
<Pollywog> I have been warned
<jthomas> Mr_Sonoma: KDEnlive perhaps?  Not sure tho and its current export settings donm't work too well for NTSC (North America /Japan) output...
<jthomas> Mr_Sonoma: but you may have different experiences.  QuickTime is a closed codec, so you may have better luck reencoding it to a more "standard" format
<Pollywog> why does System Settings have a tab for Windows programs?
<Mr_Sonoma> jthomas, thats what i feared unfortunately Kodak camras save video into quicktime format.
<Pollywog> under "Advanced"
<Tm_T> Pollywog: because of Wine ?
<Pollywog> Tm_T: ty
<Mr_Sonoma> jthomas, thanks for the suggestion i'll check it out
<jhutchins_lt> Mr_Sonoma: Try avidemux.  Don't know if it'll have the codecs, but generally if you can view it in Linux, you can edit.
<jthomas> Mr_Sonoma: yeah...  well KDEnlive (really, the MLT backend) is working on getting full, all-codec, all framerate, all awesomeness support for all video types, but not sure if they're there for QuickTime or not.  Try it!
<jthomas> I've never 'got' AVIdemux.
<Pollywog> Anyone know if there will ever be a front-end for the Linux version of TrueCrypt?
<Pollywog> a graphical one
<jhutchins_lt> avidemux2 is the package I think.  I've used it to reformat some DVD's.
<BlackDiamonds> Pollywog isn't there one already ?
<BlackDiamonds> I don't think it's offical but I'm sure there is one
<jhutchins_lt> There is also a good video packaging tool for building a DVD out of video, tovid.
<Pollywog> BlackDiamonds: if there is it is news to me
<BlackDiamonds> I could have sworn there was one
<Pollywog> BlackDiamonds: I will look for one
<tekteen> it does not seem to be in gutsy
<tekteen> I saw it is fiesty
<Pollywog> you are right
<Pollywog> there is one for KDE
<jthomas> Mr_Sonoma: other video apps: devede; pitivi; openvideoeditor;
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, for some reason when I tried to "Windows Applications", adept tries to install wine (which is fine) , but it then gives me an error saying wine is not installed ... I just installed wine thru apt and it works fine on some apps . I'm curious if there is a bugreport on that situation.
<BlackDiamonds> Pollywog it will work just fine on a GNOME desktop
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: no idea
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: I don't use that "stuff"
<BluesKaj> ok Tm_T  :) , I just use wine for neotracepro
<Mr_Sonoma> thanks fellas
<ThusLex> anyone can help me please??
<jthomas> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ThusLex> well its the same question as before
<ThusLex> i want my ubuntu to run from my usb key
<tekteen> yes
<jthomas> ah
<ThusLex> ive extracted the .iso and put it onto my usb key
<ThusLex> when i boot the key it says Missing Operating System...
<jthomas> have you googled for such a process, ThusLex?
<tekteen> There are instructions online
<jthomas> it likely needs, at a minimum, the boot loader installed.
<BluesKaj> Mr_ Sonoma, there's also CLI /GUI app called Tovid
<ThusLex> boot loader installed?
<ThusLex> so i cant just go into an itnernet cafe with my usb key and use it in there?
<ThusLex> i have to install tons of stuff?
<jthomas> something to tell the computer that there is an actual OS on that USB drive
<tekteen> ThusLex: does your computer boot from a usb stick
<jthomas> ThusLex: have you googled for it?
<ThusLex> no
<ScorpKing> !duel boot
<ere4si> http://pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/12/usb-ubuntu-tutorial-for-linux-users/
<ThusLex> what do i type? how to boot ubuntu from usb key
<jthomas> ThusLex: prob not install tons, or anything, but you have to tell the drive (the USB disk drive) to let the computer know, at boot time, that there is an OS on the USB drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duel boot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jthomas> yep that's what I would type
<ScorpKing> bah. does anyone know the !factoid for  duelboot?
<ere4si> Thuslex: right !dualbootclick the link from me
<tekteen> ThusLex: u will not be able to configure the internet cafe computer
<sharkp> Hi guys
<Pollywog> ThusLex: I think you have to go to the BIOS and set to boot from USB stick
<tekteen> hi sharkp
<sharkp> kicker doesn't start automatically
<sharkp> How can I solve this problem?
<Pollywog> some BIOSes do not allow it though
 * ScorpKing agrees with tekteen
<ThusLex> ive done that pollywog
<jthomas> yes i agree, most internet cafes have older machines which won't likely boot from the USB; also are probably already running; and third won't likely allow you to change their boot order.
<ThusLex> well ok not so much an internet cafe
<ThusLex> but a friends computer
<BluesKaj> !dualboot | ScorpKing
<ubotu> ScorpKing: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ThusLex> or another computer of mine etc.
<ScorpKing> ty BluesKaj :D
<BluesKaj> :)
<jthomas> ThusLex: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<sharkp> kicker doesn't start automatically
<sharkp> How can I solve this problem?
<sara> hello
<ThusLex> yes im readnig the tutorial
<ThusLex> thanks :)
<tekteen> hello sara
<Tm_T> sharkp: please don't repeat
<sara> go to kysysguard .. process manager and kill kicker than
<sara> log out and back in
<sharkp> Tm_T: ok...
<sara> or go to terminal and type killall kicker
<sara> but kysysguard is your friend
<sharkp> sara: are u talking with me?
<sara> GUI
<sara> i was yah
<ThusLex> 7.04 is the newest ubuntu right?
<sara> u said kicker not starting auto
<sharkp> yes
<sharkp> italian?
<sara> did you close it in process manager?
<jthomas> no, 7.10 is the newest
<jthomas> ThusLex: 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon
<sara> i have a question, i have a couple games that will not play no matter what in wine, i am now going to do the unthinkable and make a windows parttion for the purpose on a USB 500 gig harddrive... can I use qparted to make a parttion on the external hd?
<sara> I dont wnat to loose whats on the drive just make a 50 gig parttion for windows
<sara> qparted wouldnt let me resize the USB's parttion
<jthomas> what type of file system is the USB drive
<jthomas> ?
<sara> fat 32
<sara> maybe because it was mounted?
<jthomas> yes thats a good bet
<vbgunz> wow, after 3 hours, reported my bugs and wishes. at least now I may have a reason to complain when it comes to Hardy :)
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, you can't do much of anything with mounted partitions
<illissius> yuriy: if you care, it seems the problem might've been an erronous copy or something
<illissius> copied / over a second time and it works now
<illissius> (thank god)
<ScorpKing> and cp
<illissius> ...so now to actually put the drive in the notebook.
<sara> can I should i make the new partition ext 3 ? its lettimg me do it now
<ScorpKing> illissius: what did you do if i may ask? cloned the hd?
<illissius> ScorpKing: got a new hdd (connected w/ usb). copied everything over, booted from it
<illissius> and everything worked fine except kdm wouldn't log me in, seemed to crash or something
<illissius> right so, hopefully brb.
<ScorpKing> illissius: o i see. got a new one myself a while ago and just used dd to clone it to a nfs server and back to the new one. ;)
<illissius> yeah I didn't do a bitwise clone, have a whole new partitioning arrangement and stuff, new filesystems
<illissius> or should I say different ones
<ScorpKing> nice
<scotdb> what's the line command (apt-cache or whatever) to help me find which package contains a particular file (I'm looking for readline.h)
<ScorpKing> nite guys
<stdin> scotdb: of you don't have the package just search for the file on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<scotdb> stdin : thanks for that.   Just moved from SuSE to Kubuntu and still struggling a bit with apt-get commands
<squid0> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jembouge> scotdb :  apt-cache search my_package
<jembouge> oops, I'm late
<ThusLex> oh how gay is that
<ThusLex> the disc im using is 1.68 mb too small to fit the lot in it -_-
<Sanne> jembouge: that doesn't search for files in a package, though
<stdin> !ohmy | ThusLex
<ubotu> ThusLex: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<madik> Sanne: dpkg -S is what youre searching for
<ThusLex> sorry
<stdin> madik: only works if you have the package (and hence the file) installed
<vzduch> there's no such command for apt by default.. there is, however, some extra pkg to achieve that
<vzduch> I forgot the name
<Sanne> madik: not me... scotdb asked :) but thanks anyway
<Dragnslcr> !info apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file: APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8.2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Dragnslcr> I think that's the one
<Pollywog> I will just have to learn to use TrueCrypt on the command line, TCgui is not working for me
<Pollywog> it isn't mounting anything
<scotdb> folks , yes search isn't what I need.   It does a text search of the package but gives way too much noise
<scotdb> There must be an equiv to the RPM what-provides options
<illissius> so yeah, I encountered some physical problems
<illissius> in the form of not having a fucking screwdriver
<jembouge> have you tried to add --help to your prob scotdb ?
<illissius> but a knife worked well enough.
<jembouge> cause I guess this is what programs like adept or the likes use
<stdin> illissius: what are you doing?
<jembouge> apt-get and apt-cache (but I'm not a safe source of information)
<illissius> stdin: new hdd for the notebook
<stdin> ahh, watch the language though please
<illissius> yeah, sorry
<Pollywog> TrueCrypt is easy to use on the command line  :)
<myndbreaker> there's a nice front end for gnome for truecrypt called forcefield
<scotdb> jembouge : yes ... also tried the man page of apt-cache
<scotdb> Googling seems to suggest you need to go in at a lower level using dpkg to get this info
<continentaltest> beginner question -- we want to completely get out of the Windoze environment after yet another catastrophic (and seemingly annual) NTFS failure.  Have been evaluating Kubuntu actively on several machines.  We have a couple of applications that its seems must use Win2k or WinXP (Quickbooks and Solidworks).  However, I no longer trust anything MS and want to know if a dual boot environment is plausible using only GRUB.  I hav
<jembouge> scotdb : well then I'm sorry I won't of any help, I'm still a noob  :)
<ardchoille> continentaltest: Yes, a dual-boot environment can be done and quite easily, many do it. Hwoever, you might also want to consider using Linux equivalents to those last two apps.
<ardchoille> continentaltest: What is Quickbooks and Solidworks?
<myndbreaker> or you could use a vm for those apps...
<ardchoille> myndbreaker: He'd still be using Windows in the vm, tho, right?
<myndbreaker> yeah, but you can do regular snapshots from the machines...
<ThusLex> meh
<tekteen> ardchoille: continentaltest is talking about a biz accounting program (quickbooks)
<ThusLex> ive put ubuntu on my disc
<ThusLex> but it wont boot..
<ThusLex> ive lookd at the BIOS and CD/DVD is number 1...
<ardchoille> continentaltest: I will say that there are some of us who have been happily using Linux since before 2001 and haven't touched Windows since :)
<ThusLex> but it still boots window :S
<tekteen> continentaltest: dual boot is an option
<myndbreaker> ardchoille, continentaltest: if he dualboots he still uses a windows installation, which is harder to restore in full...
<tekteen> continentaltest: my laptop has it :-)
<ardchoille> myndbreaker: Ah, right, good point
<myndbreaker> yeah dualboot works fine...
<tekteen> yep
<ThusLex> anyone got any advice?
<myndbreaker> ardchoille: the only problem is the performance...
<tekteen> every machine in my house (if it has win at all) has it
<tekteen> myndbreaker: u only get a lost of hd space
<continentaltest> still looking for satisfactory equivalents for QBooks and Solidworks running native under Linux .... understand that dual boot is an option.  Just want to see some details RE using GRUB as the only boot loader to get access to the WindozeXP image when needed.
<ardchoille> My house machines: 11 Linux, 0 other :)
<BanisterKelly> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ThusLex> someone help plz?
<tekteen> continentaltest: there is gnucash
<myndbreaker> ThusLex: is there a choice for a temporary boot medium in your POST
<ThusLex> why cant i get my computer to boot the disc
<ThusLex> hm
<ThusLex> in my POST?
<tekteen> the prob is that it is more for accountants :-(
<continentaltest> also, have tried the VM options ... WINE is not mature enough to be stable for Solidworks and we are still testing VirtualBox, so the jury is out as to whether a decent VM will suffice so that dual boot can be avoided.
<ardchoille> continentaltest: If this is fr personal accounting, there are: gnucash, kmymoney2, moneydance and others.
<myndbreaker> ThusLex: While the BIOS is booting
<continentaltest> haven't heard of GNUcash ... will investigate that too.
<ron_> can anyone help with xinerama?
<ThusLex> i dont know
<tekteen> ardchoille: gnucash is a BIZ accounting program
<ThusLex> all i do is press F2
<ThusLex> go to Boot
<ardchoille> tekteen: Ah, ok
<ThusLex> then select CD/DVD: as number 1
<ThusLex> then save and exit
<tekteen> ardchoille: it gives all the accounting reports. :-)
<continentaltest> thanks ardchoille - I'll check them out - but its for business accounting, we use QBooks Pro and timekeeping and payroll
<ardchoille> continentaltest: You might investigate gnucash then
<ron_> ardchoille:GNUcash is a nice accounting prog I use it for home accounts
<continentaltest> noted.
<myndbreaker> continentaltest: I'm using virtualbox to, it works fine for me, no problems yet and the performance is acceptable...
<continentaltest> myndbreaker:  what machine config?  speed, ram, etc.
<Pollywog> pollywog@slider:~$ mkfs.vfat /dev/mapper/truecrypt0    says permission denied
<Pollywog> do I need to be root?
<tekteen> yep
<tekteen> sudo it
<Pollywog> tekteen: ty they should have said that in the tutorial  :)
<ardchoille> continentaltest: Linux can run on almost anything, but you might need to look into the specs required for specific distros
<myndbreaker> continentaltest: i use  it mostly on my laptop, it's a centrino duocore 1660 MHz and 1 GB RAM
<ThusLex> hm
<ThusLex> do i have to extract the iso before putting it on a disc?
<ThusLex> or do i have to burn the whole iso onto a disc?
<myndbreaker> continentaltest: but i'm also using it on my workstation which is a AMD Athlon XP2800 and 1 GB RAM.
<tekteen> I have run it on anything with 386 or more (may go lower)
<continentaltest> I have already installed several diff distros across 6 machines and they work great.  We are just concerned about dual boot using GRUB and whether we can install winxp that way.
<tekteen> 386 MB of RAM*
<tekteen> continentaltest: it is tricky
<myndbreaker> ThusLex:  you have to open the iso in a burn application and burn it, don extract it before burning...
<fredrik> .have some serius trubble, was uppgrading to 7.10. but during this I oppend a link in Konversation, for some reason it wanted to open it in the uppdate managher. Bekause of this it stalled and can not be restarted because apt.get/aptetude is runnign in thebacground (rebooting does not help)
<tekteen> continentaltest: I can do it but it is only for people who know what they are doing
<continentaltest> I know what I'm doing
<tekteen> continentaltest: u know how to edit grub?
<ThusLex> ok
<tekteen> that is the hardest part
<continentaltest> just looking for some detailed reading to get some of the finer points.  can do it with NTLDR, just don't trust MS any longer.  Yes, I can edit Grub.  But I just got a call that I have to take, and must check back later.  I'll leave this conversation open and record if you can give me some posts to read.  thanks again ...
<continentaltest> bye for now .. leaving open
<tekteen> bye
<myndbreaker> continentaltest: install xp first and then the linux, it's easier this way...
<myndbreaker> bye
<ben_> plop
<BanisterKelly> Which is better for installing programs/updates, Adept or Synaptic?
<BanisterKelly> Synaptic seems better.
<trpr> they do the same thing. just pick your favorite
<fredrik> what is "process manager" called in kubuntu?
<hydrogen> kde system guard
<tekteen> BanisterKelly: they both use the same backend. It is up to u
<hydrogen> hit ctrl + escape
<hydrogen> to see it
<fredrik> §thanks
<BanisterKelly> Thank you all.  I am trying to find a way to play a DVD in Kubuntu.
<tekteen> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tekteen> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BanisterKelly> I was there, and aparently I am doing something wrong.
<tekteen> I can play dvds
<BanisterKelly> I was told to get KDE Multimedia so I am doing that in Synaptic.
<tekteen> I installed libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<tekteen> BanisterKelly: unless u get libdvdcss2 it will not work
<tekteen> BanisterKelly: the package it for decrypting the DVD
<BanisterKelly> Okay.  Once it is finisihed I will look that up.
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> hope that helps
<tekteen> is *
<BanisterKelly> brb scanning for libdvdcss2
<tekteen> bye
<BanisterKelly> Synaptic cannot find anything.
<tekteen> BanisterKelly: did u install the medibuntu repo?
<BanisterKelly> No, tekteen,
<tekteen> ok
<BanisterKelly> Still learning here.
<tekteen> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tekteen> no problem
<BanisterKelly> Been running a few days so far and I have no reason to scrap it.
<tekteen> BanisterKelly: great. lol :-)
<BanisterKelly> OTW
<tekteen> what does OTW mean?
<BanisterKelly> On the way
<tekteen> ok
<BanisterKelly> lol
 * tekteen does not im much
<BanisterKelly> Something a friend always used and I ended up using it too,
<BanisterKelly> lol
<tekteen> lol
<tekteen> BanisterKelly: just making sure u got to this site <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu>
<BanisterKelly> I am there reading.  Thank you very much.
<tekteen> np
<ThusLex> meh
<ThusLex> ok so ive burnt the .iso to my disc
<ThusLex> it still doesnt boot the disc first...
<tekteen> ThusLex: have u set the bios to boot from cd?
<ThusLex> yes
<ThusLex> CD/DVD: is number 1
<ThusLex> but it keeps booting window...
<tekteen> Have u verified that it was burned right?
<jughead> How can I enable the mouse in games?  I'm running Kubuntu 7.10 and the latest flgrx driver installed with Envy.  Whenever I start a 3D game, the mouse pointer disappears
<ThusLex> how do i verify it then?
<NickPresta> ThusLex, when you view the contents of the CD, do you just see one iso file?
<ThusLex> yes
<NickPresta> Then you burned it incorrectly
<NickPresta> you need to burn it as an ISO image, not an data CD
<ThusLex> well im using vista
<tekteen> NickPresta: u r a genus! :-)
<ThusLex> and its the default burner
<ThusLex> so how the hell would i do that? :D
<tekteen> get infrarecorder
<tekteen> infra recorder*
<tekteen> then burn is as an image
<ThusLex> ok thanks, i'll give it a go now
<NickPresta> ThusLex, try http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm too
<red> hello
<maverick_> hey, Whenever  am copying files to my home folder i get the error message "couldn't change permission for -filename- " ...any ideas how to fix this ?!!
<tekteen> hello red
<maverick_> am using gutsy
<NickPresta> copying files from where? maverick_
<maverick_> desktop or anywhere else...i.e not windows folder
<maverick_> i read it happens mainly with ppl trying to compy to or from smb mounted windows folders
<ThusLex> NickPresta: your ISO Recorder: This software works on Windows XP only .
<NickPresta> ThusLex, V3 is for Vista
<NickPresta> third link on the main page
<ThusLex> ah ok :D
<maverick_> NickPresta: so you've got any ideas?!!
<ThusLex> meh
<ThusLex> it now comes up: This installation package is not supported by this processor type. Contact your product vendor
<NickPresta> ThusLex, it worked for a friend of mine. YMMV. There are plenty of recorders which can burn ISO images.
<NickPresta> Nero works very well, if you have it
<ThusLex> yeah
<ThusLex> neros last resort
<ThusLex> let me just try this infrarecorder
<ThusLex> hm
<ThusLex> burning now :D
 * ThusLex fingers cross
<ThusLex> so what should i see when i open the contents of the dvd?
<BanisterKelly> Working now.  Thank you all so very much.  Linux just keeps getting better.
#kubuntu 2007-11-28
<ThusLex> meh
<ThusLex> lucky BanisterKelly
<ThusLex> i cant even get mine to come on :D
<BanisterKelly> I am off to go fill the belly.  Y'all take care.
<BluesKaj> kiso ThusLex
<ThusLex> kiso?
<ardchoille> !info kiso
<ubotu> kiso: program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 346 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<ThusLex> ah ok
<ThusLex> well i think it might work now
<ThusLex> i will try it
<ThusLex> bbs
<davidrawson> hello
<Milux>  hi, i see this error when add an pocast: "Podcast returned invalid data". This happen only for 2 feeds. I tried the feed on the same amarok version on virtula machine and work fine. It's a bug?
<Milux>  i searched on google but i don't find anything that help me
<davidrawson> Does anyone know how to allow other computers to connect to my computer, such as for Ktorrent or servers? All the ports on the router are opened, and the ktorrent says there may be a firewall, but I can't find it....
<beefjerky> has anyone successfully set up Tor on Gutsy?
<Milux> someone?
<jembouge> yep?
<Milux> i see this error when add an pocast: "Podcast returned invalid data". This happen only for 2 feeds. I tried the feed on the same amarok version on virtula machine and work fine. It's a bug?
<jembouge> Milux : no idea, can't help
<Milux> jembouge: thanks
<ThusLex> ok theres now another problem
<ThusLex> it takes ages to load ubuntu up
<ThusLex> then when the page loads
<ThusLex> my laptop freezes
<ThusLex> NickPresta?
<davidrawson> are there any server softwares that I can use without having to compile it myself? Such as HTTP and FTP?
<jembouge> davidrawson > I guess you have apache2, am I wrong?
<NickPresta> ThusLex, which page?
<davidrawson> yea, but it doesn't work publicly
<ThusLex> well the Ubuntu loading screen comes up for about 5 mins
<jembouge> what do you mean?
<ThusLex> then the desktop page comes up
<ThusLex> and it just freezes
<davidrawson> I can't have incoming connections
<NickPresta> ThusLex, are you sure its frozen or does it just take a long time?
<ThusLex> i dont know
<ThusLex> i waited a few minuts
<ThusLex> and the lights on the laptop went all weird
<davidrawson> Ktorrent says that there may be a firewall, but I never installed one...
<ThusLex> the caps log light kept flashing
<ThusLex> the loading light stayed on
<jembouge> why? did you change the settings?
<davidrawson> OOh
<jembouge> oh
<jembouge> are you using a router?
<jembouge> or a switch?
<davidrawson> Opened the ports to the router
<davidrawson> Still wont work
<jembouge> is apache listening to the correct port?
<NickPresta> ThusLex, I would let it go a little while longer this time, until the lights on your CD Drive stop flashing and such
<davidrawson> I could configure apache2 if there were some GUI for it
<inaety> hello i just installed the Crystal Project icon set, but my Kopete icons are all screwed up and such.  is there anyway i can restore the old icons and use these or just get a new icon set just for kopete
<jembouge> and, did you launch it by the way (just in case)
<davidrawson> Yea
<jembouge> no need of a gui
<davidrawson> I looked at my localhost and it works
<ThusLex> oh its ok now
<ThusLex> hm
<davidrawson> Ktorrent doesn't work either
<jembouge> ok then, let me install it too (since I'll have to tomorrow anyway)
<ThusLex> now to get an IRC client on ubuntu
<ThusLex> any ideas?
<jembouge> well yeah, true
<NickPresta> ThusLex, is this Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<jembouge> I guess that's out of my knowledge then
<aurelia> is anybody talk in french here ?
<NickPresta> !fr | aurelia
<ubotu> aurelia: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jembouge> anyone else to help?
<davidrawson> Ktorrent doesnt work
<jughead> How can I enable the mouse in games?  I'm running Kubuntu 7.10 and the latest flgrx driver installed with Envy.  Whenever I start a 3D game, the mouse pointer disappears
<davidrawson> Limewire doesn't work
<d03boy> when does the new version of ubuntu come out?
<NickPresta> !hardy > d03boy
<d03boy> so I can upgrade directly from dapper
<d03boy> ah ok
<jembouge> davidrawson : well all you can do basicly is reach the outside, but it can't reach you... anyone to help solve this?
<ThusLex> ahh of course the internet doesnt work...
<NickPresta> ThusLex, if you're using Kubuntu, the LiveCD should have Konversation on it, a very capable IRC client
<ThusLex> well im using Ubuntu
<ThusLex> and it doesnt even have intgernet
<ThusLex> internet
<ThusLex> im using a wireless BT Hub for the internet..
<davidrawson> How do I find out what computers are connected to my network?
<jembouge> well you could use dolphin and the network tab
<jembouge> but that's my newbee way to look for windows shares
<aurelia> i have a problem with adept
<NickPresta> aurelia, what is it?
<jembouge> davidrawson : type in your file browser remote:/
<davidrawson> Why is it in samba shares?
<davidrawson> I found it
<jembouge> samba was made to share with the windows platform
<davidrawson> ok
<aurelia> another processus uses database of package systems
<jembouge> you need the samba client to reach files from a windows computer
<jembouge> and the samba server to share with windows clients
<davidrawson> yea, ports 1 through 10000 are open on the router, and Ktorrent is on port 6670
<NickPresta> !aptfix | aurelia
<ubotu> aurelia: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<davidrawson_> I install apache with sudo apt-get install apache2, right?
<aurelia> nickpresta ubotu | it works
<aurelia> thanks
<NickPresta> davidrawson_, yep
<davidrawson_> are there any FTP servers for linux?
<tekteen> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<tekteen> !ftpd | davidrawson _
<ubotu> davidrawson _: please see above
<davidrawson_> Since the samba shares has a planet icon, does that mean that it can share things with the world?
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> only the samba server does that
<tekteen> what u were using was for connecting to other shares
<tekteen> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<davidrawson_> my user management isn't going into admin mode when I click the button
<tekteen> ok
<ThusLex> someone please read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3851131#post3851131
<tekteen> davidrawson_: click alt+f2
<tekteen> then type "kdesu systemsettings"
<BluesKaj> if one uses the share option in windows and installs samba on kubuntu then konq will auto-find the windows pc on the network by typing in smb:/  in the konq addressbar ...at least that's how it worked in my setup
<tekteen> davidrawson_: hope that helps
<davidrawson_> there was an error
<tekteen> what error
<tekteen> ?
<davidrawson_> DCOP communications error
<jembouge> glad you found it :)
<tekteen> I have no idea
<Daisuke_Laptop> still having nothing but problems trying to get kde4rc1 working :\
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Laptop, you have more patience than i do ...i quit trying a long time ago :)
<davidrawson_> I'm going to download another kubuntu disk, every reinstall always has a different problem....what's the difference between the DVD iso and the CD iso?
<tekteen> dvd iso is bigger
<davidrawson_> which means?
<tekteen> dvd iso also only fits on a DVD
<davidrawson_> Does it have more?
<tekteen> yep
<Max-P> DVD iso have more packages included
<tekteen> but u do not need it
<davidrawson_> So just get the CD iso
<tekteen> yep
<vzduch> davidrawson_: you might want to try burning at a slower speed
<stansmith> hello all, I am going to experiment with my cpu and compiling.  I have a core duo, and I want to play with both cores..my question is, does compiling use both cores by default or do i provide "-j3"?
<davidrawson_> ok
<Max-P> CD iso is enought
<davidrawson_> I was using a rewritable, but I'm going to use a normal CD-R
<jhutchins> stansmith: Not really a topic that's going to have a lot of knowledgebase here.
<stansmith> jhutchins: see, im such a noob i didnt even know that
<jhutchins> stansmith: #Gentoo'd probably be able to tell you where to go (they usually do).
<stansmith> LOL, true
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, yer ever so diplomatic :)
<jhutchins> We do have a "building software" faq;
<jhutchins> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<stansmith> thanks, but I found a helpful little piece of info at : http://www.emperorlinux.com/hardware/coreduo/ (in case anyone else is interested)
<davidrawson_> Does anyone know of the rockbox project?
<nibbe> How do I mount the file Q3.ISO to haxx? I tested "sudo mount -o loop Q3. ISO haxx", but I got the error "you must specify the filesystem type.
<stansmith> nibbe: i think you want to include "-t [type]"
<stansmith> can someone confirm?
<nibbe> what do I write instead of [type] ?
<stansmith> the type of filesystem you are trying to mount
<nibbe> I don't really know what that means
<davidrawson_> Whenever I try to format a partition to NTFS in QTparted, it corrupts the HDD every time.
<john__> Hey, I've got a bit of a problem.
<stansmith> nibbe: not sure..... but try "-t iso9660
<stansmith> "
<davidrawson_> and the command "rm -rf /" killed my last kubuntu installation
<jhutchins> !loop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> davidrawson_, why would you ever run such a command? =(
<stansmith> davidrawson_: you arent supposed to type that command in IRC
<john__> I've just installed a fresh installation of kubuntu on a somewhat older dell and kde and kdm are both installed and working fine. So I typed in "startx
<john__> "
<johnfredy> hola
<john__> And I got a FontPath error
<davidrawson_> someone told me to, they said it would let me mount My external HDD
<jhutchins> davidrawson_: well, yeah.  Make the partition with qtparted, format it with NT.
<john__> Any suggestions?
<jhutchins> davidrawson_: Or xp.
<jhutchins> davidrawson_: You got hit by a newb trap.
<stansmith> john__:  check the references of the fonts in your x config file
<nibbe> x is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?
<NickPresta> john__, in your xorg.conf file, you have a FontPath option that is trying to load something that doesn't exist.
<davidrawson_> will macromedia flash work with wine?
<nibbe> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 Q3.ISO haxx - "wrong fs type"
<jhutchins> !loopback
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<davidrawson_> !iso
<john__> Alright thanks.
<NickPresta> john__, if you have a fairly vanilla xorg.conf, you can type in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jhutchins> nibbe: -t first, then -o
<stansmith> im compiling with the power of 2 cores right now
<jhutchins> nibbe: Does it have a valid md5sum?
<nibbe> tried that aswell
<nibbe> got the same error
<nibbe> Md5sum? how do I find that out?
 * stansmith is compiling fluxbox
<davidrawson_> if I install kubuntu, then windows, will grub recognize the new OS?
<jhutchins> nibbe: md5sum <file> in linux.
<stansmith> davidrawson_: no windows will erase it
<stansmith> davidrawson_: install windows first then ubuntu
<NickPresta> davidrawson_, it is usually suggested that Windows be installed first, as it was overwrite Grub
<jhutchins> nibbe: You also need the reference md5sum from the source of the file.
<nibbe> 3c9b649f5fbc06872e981ff35cc73c04
<jhutchins> Windows doesn't actually wipe out linux, but it overwrites the bootloader so it won't boot.  There are ways to fix that, but it's easier to do it first.
<jhutchins> nibbe: Now find the md5sum from wherever you downloaded the iso file, and compare.
<jhutchins> nibbe: Usualy if the last four digits are good, the whole thing's good.
<rei_0000> hi *
<jhutchins> o/
<NickPresta> rei_0000, hi
<rei_0000> I'm looking for the kde admin/ dir template. where is it placed on the filesystem?
<davidrawson_> What if I backup the bootsectors and then restore it after windows installs?
<rei_0000> this is for KDE 3.5 series
<Dragnslcr> Has anyone been able to transfer files to a phone over bluetooth in 7.10? I keep getting a "Forbidden" message when I try to copy files with KBluetooth's Send File
<rei_0000> also to note that this is on the LTS
<nibbe> I can't browse any websites right now
<nibbe> lets assume that it's okay, what then?
<jhutchins> davidrawson_: That's one way to do it.
<davidrawson_> bluetooth works? windows never said my computer had bluetooth....
<tekteen> rei_0000: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/
<jhutchins> davidrawson_: Of course, instead of just overwriting the windows bootsector, linux detects windows and adds it to the linux bootloader, so it really is easier to do windows first.
<jhutchins> nibbe: well, if you can't mount the iso file via loopback using the correct command, chances are it's a bad iso file.
<rei_0000> tekteen: no, that's the configs, I'm looking for the admin folder which is used by the autotools system of KDE for controlling builds
<nibbe> could you type the command? I'm not sure that I've done it right
<tekteen> ok
<davidrawson_> windows vista screws up my partitioning so I cant have a swap file and it leaves little 9000KB unallocated space everywhere.
<nibbe> It works to mount it on windows.
<jhutchins> rei_0000: sounds like you're messing with something that requires some deeper reading of man pages.
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, sometimes the  /boot/grub/menu.lst has to be edited to include the windows mbr
<nibbe> "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop Q3.ISO haxx" is what i used.
<davidrawson_> master boot record?
<BluesKaj> after the kubuntu install
<rei_0000> jhutchins: no, I just need the admin dir that gets put in any NEW KDE application source tree
<jhutchins> nibbe: Try full path to the mount point.
<BluesKaj> davidrawson_, tthe mbr is there i, sometimes it's hidden or has to be listed
<jhutchins> rei_0000: maybe ask in #kde
<nibbe> okay, but I'm in the folder where the mount point is
<rei_0000> ... I was sent here from there.... >:|
<jhutchins> you can also try ./Q3...
<davidrawson_> Would giving my 500GB external hard drive an OS be a good idea, noting that my bios supports usb booting?
<nibbe> cannot execute binary file.
<tekteen> davidrawson_: that is your choice
<davidrawson_> Would it work with that?
<tekteen> why not?
<davidrawson_> Becuase it may not be compatable with linux since windows cannot be installed to it
<davidrawson_> or is windows just being stupid
<tekteen> why can't windows be installed to it?
<BluesKaj> one can always format a fs on the drive
<nibbe> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<tekteen> the stupid part
<tekteen> lol :-)
<davidrawson_> WIndows vista setup says that I cant, it wouldn't let me. It said that IEEE or usb drives are not supported.
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> windows it being windows
<BluesKaj> davidrawson_, vista doesn't support usb external drives?
<tekteen> linux does not care. A storage system is a storage system
<davidrawson_> Might as well have windows for windows programs that don't work with wine though, game devs need to focus on linux too.
<Max-P> Does a big download can make K3B not working? It get "Can't connect to host" message
 * stansmith is now using fluxbox
<loaderr> Anyone know how to share an internet connection from a kubuntu pc to a nokia n800 in ad-hoc mode ?
<davidrawson_> hal-storage-fixed-mount refused....oh, I know how ti fix it.....
<stansmith> fluxbox is so tight
<davidrawson_> why does it do that?
<tekteen> loaderr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc?highlight=%28ad-hoc%29
<Max-P> Does a big download can make K3B not working? It get "Can't connect to host" message
<tekteen> Max-P: I do not understand the question
<davidrawson_> how do I login as root
<tekteen> davidrawson_: in the konsole?
<davidrawson_> is there a password?
<Max-P> kdesu ou sudo
<nibbe> the same password as your account
<jhutchins> !sudo | davidrawson_
<ubotu> davidrawson_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins> !kdesu | davidrawson_
<ubotu> davidrawson_: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Max-P> Can a download affect the CDDB function of K3B?
<Max-P> I always get errors
<adepthelp> Hello i need some help with adept notifier, can i ask here?
<tekteen> yep
<tekteen> ask away
<adepthelp> alright,
<adepthelp> vim 6.4 was installed by default, but it's an old version so i downloaded 7.0, compiled + installed and removed 6.4
<adepthelp> Now i want to upgrade, and adept still thinks i have 6.4 installed and not 7.0
<adepthelp> what i want to do is simply remove vim from the list of updated software
<adepthelp> but i cannot see such option
<tekteen> u could just follow what is says.
<tekteen> then install the new vim later
<adepthelp> but vim 7.0 is already installed
<tekteen> I can not help more then that
<davidrawson> QTparted won't let me delete an unmounted partition
<adepthelp> I cannot remove it from the list of updates?
<adepthelp> there's only 'cancel changes', 'request removal' and 'request purging'
 * genii sips a coffee
<tekteen> adepthelp: cancel changes is what u want
<tekteen> that will remove it
<adepthelp> Cancel changes cancels the changes i have done
<adepthelp> it does not remove it from the list :(
<tekteen> yes it does
<tekteen> cancel changes it to cancel what it WANTS to do
<tekteen> not what is done :-)
<adepthelp> but status remains upgradable and requested remains upgrade
<davidrawson> XD
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> no idea
<tekteen> sorry
<adepthelp> no problem
<davidrawson> I was looking at linux torrents, and I found a nigbuntu.
<adepthelp> sounds a bit racist
<davidrawson> is that even an official release?
<tekteen> no
<ses59_> I wanted to install google earth on my unit and downloaded the bin file from google but did not know how to install it
<tekteen> ses59_: there is a ubuntu package for it in medibuntu
<tekteen> !medibuntu | ses59_
<ubotu> ses59_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<pjeide> ses: in terminal, CD to the folder with the download, and ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<pjeide> ses59_: see above
<BlackDiamonds> I'm trying to get a Power User guy to convert to Ubuntu
<BlackDiamonds> he really likes to be in control
<BlackDiamonds> so what other things are there like Medibuntu ?
<ses59_> thank you
<tekteen> ?
<pjeide> ses59_: Did that do it, or did you use Medibuntu?
<davidrawson> omfg http://steve-o.org/files/images/a/Jewbuntu.png
<tekteen> BlackDiamonds: I can not think of any
<ses59_> i have done anything yet just went to the medibuntu web to read
<pjeide> ses59_: Medibuntu provides some good packages, but don't waste your time if you've already downloaded the bin
<BlackDiamonds> I remember in the days of Breezy there used to be wiki pages filled with that sorta stuff
<pjeide> ses59_: are you comfortable in the terminal?
<BlackDiamonds> I guess now Ubuntu has really fixed that stuff up
<ses59_> yes
<davidrawson> what's medibuntu?
<pjeide> ses59_: just cd to directory with the .bin and ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<tekteen> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<pjeide> ses59_: It will start the install process
<ses59_> ok
<ses59_> i forget about the ./ command a lot
<pjeide> ses59_: and if they didn't do it, then you would chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<pjeide> then ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<davidrawson> so it's mostly codecs that arent legal?
<tekteen> yep
<tekteen> and dvd decryption
<luigi> anyone has the 8800 gts?
<davidrawson> Who Cares about dvd decryption, Hollywood?
<tekteen> not even them
<tekteen> they gave up years ago
<davidrawson> IT'S MICROSOFT'S FAULT
<tekteen> just dont use th hddvd decryption
<tekteen> the*
<pjeide> tekteen: ya, now they just charge $5 for a popcorn to make up for it...
<tekteen> lol
<davidrawson> Why not?
<luigi> someone have a 8800 gts? it's compatible with linux?? who know?
<davidrawson> test it
<davidrawson> use the liveCD
<tekteen> Hollywood thinks the NEW HD DVD decryption will be unbreakable
<luigi> isn't for me.....
<davidrawson> where's your brother, mario
<luigi> if someone know...
<tekteen> currently there are many ways to break it. LOL
<davidrawson> Thinks
<ses59_> if someone wrote it someone will find a way to break it
<luigi> davidrawson he's in the game,.,.,.,. waiting for me!!!
<adepthelp> thanks for the help tekteen, i sorted it out
<adepthelp> :D bye
<tekteen> bye
<davidrawson> COOL! I was copying stuff, then something went wrong, so I clicked continue or something and it resumed! Unlike windows, when it just stops.....
<tekteen> :-)
 * Tm_T slaps Darth-afk 
<BluesKaj> we get so many trekkies in here
<Tm_T> luigi: yes it should work
<davidrawson> Mac is for People who don't know how to use a computer, Windows is for more experienced users(who don't mind being bombarded by viruses and monopoly), and linux is for people who are free
<Tm_T> davidrawson: aha
<pjeide> davidrawson: the presumtion that OS X is for computer illiterate people is fallacious
<pjeide> s/presumtion/presumption
<tekteen> I have to agree
<luigi> -Tm_T thanks!!!
<davidrawson> It's not as flexible
<tekteen> the one u got right was linux
<xevil> pjeide: I agree with you... nothing wrong with the MAC
<pjeide> xevil: And I think MAC is a still thing, because it isn't an acronym :)
<tekteen> mac u got all rong
<Tm_T> also that's offtopic here
 * pjeide nods and bows out
<xevil> pjeide: I know you can't beat it for video editing
<Tm_T> so just drop it before it's full flamewar
<davidrawson> What video editing is on linux?
<davidrawson> GOOD video edition
<davidrawson> editing*
<pjeide> Tm_T: thanks :-)  The potential for getting inadvertently heated there was high
<tekteen> davidrawson: I have heard of "kino"
<davidrawson> It's not that great, the video importing from the camera has horizontal tearing
<tekteen> no idea
<pjeide> Mind if I pm you davidrawson?
<lockd> pjeide: MAC is an acronym
<pjeide> negative
<pjeide> it is an abbreviation.
<davidrawson> Machine of Apple Corporation?
 * genii ponders digikam
<jokojoko> Hello
<pjeide> Macintosh..
<davidrawson> pm me
<davidrawson> MACintosh
<tekteen> hello jokojoko
<pjeide> WYOming
<draik> ardchoille: Hello
<scooter_> im gonna sound like a ttl noob but i need help
<pjeide> who says I'm going to WYO?
<pjeide> !ask | scooter_
<ubotu> scooter_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dragnslcr> Media Access Controller
<ardchoille> draik: Hi, how goes?
<BluesKaj> Apple MACintosh computer
<Dragnslcr> e.g. MAC address
 * pjeide drops it
<draik> ardchoille: Back at it again with the DMA
<davidrawson> Windows is dangerous, you could break through and fall to your death.
<ardchoille> draik: :(
<hellhound> i know this is off topic but does anyone know the server/channel to get help with google calendar?
<lockd> Dragnslcr: i remembered what it was for, just not the words that comprised it
<tekteen> davidrawson: true words
<ardchoille> davidrawson: lol
<draik> ardchoille: Yeah, I know. I wish I could find a local 'puter shop that deals with Linux so they can take a look at everything that is inside
<NickPresta> Would I remove the "splash" option (in my menu.lst) to get rid of that Kubuntu loading screen on boot? I want to see what's going on at boot...
<iceEra> where do i  change kde Themes?=
<davidrawson> Do windows(wine) programs work on internet?
<iceEra> yes
<ardchoille> NickPresta: yes
<tekteen> davidrawson: yes
<BluesKaj> DMA Direct Memory Access
<ardchoille> NickPresta: And you can go even further and remove the "quiet" too, but that may be too much.
<davidrawson> Does direct X work with wine, or do I have to install it first?
<NickPresta> ardchoille, thanks. I just want to diagnose what is causing the boot to take so long as this one specific point.
<lockd> davidrawson: wine comes with some subset of directx 8
<ardchoille> NickPresta: Ah, ok
<lockd> davidrawson: I'm not exactly sure you -can- install it
<pjeide> davidrawson: http://www.apple.com/macosx/technology/unix.html .. Since the first beta of OS X, Apple has employed a *NIX kernel behind the scenes.. some sort of Debian or BSD one-off, I am not mistaken
<davidrawson> Some programs don't work because they only work on 32bit, 16bit, or high color....
<iceEra> davidrawson, you allso has a program called crossover To use windows apps in
<lockd> can anyone confirm or deny this?
<pjeide> davidrawson: OS X has its own package repositories using apt-get
<pjeide> davidrawson: OS X is more *nix than mac
<pjeide> it just looks nice :)
<lockd> davidrawson: oh, right. 24-bit is the highest actual color depth
<ardchoille> pjeide: iirc, OS X is now based on a modified FreeBSD
 * pjeide nods
<lockd> davidrawson: someone gave me a patch to make it appear as though it was 32 bit to the windows program, while running on 24-bit. but it didn't work out at all
<ardchoille> Which didn't take too much doing since it was NeXT anyway
 * ardchoille ducks
<pjeide> I haven't been up on my reading as I haven't opened an Apple in over 6 years now.. the last OS X I had on a home machine was the beta
<davidrawson> what if I just virtualize windows? with virualBox
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<lockd> davidrawson: I believe that should work. I again don't know anything about the hardware support, which is what you probably care about
<iceEra> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-345037.html
<iceEra> you can look there
<hydrogen> I ate an apple.
<iceEra> :)
<hydrogen> it was good.
<hydrogen> the doctor didn't come.
<iceEra> Hydro
<iceEra> where do i find kdm theme changer:P?
<hydrogen> systemsettings
<davidrawson> Like doctors are vampires(taking our blood...) and apples are garlic
<hydrogen> in advanced
<hydrogen> login manager
<iceEra> and+
<iceEra> ?
<hydrogen> there you go
<iceEra> Ty honey:D
<ardchoille> I need a wiki-like app for KDE. One that doesn't require GTK/gnome and I don't have to install a web server for it.
<hydrogen> uhh
<davidrawson> I wish there was a way to copy CD's rawly
<NickPresta> ardchoille, see #k-ot
<hydrogen> whats the point of a wiki if its not on the internets
<killer_> any pointers on installing beryl on Geforce 7300 in kubuntu fiesty?
<lockd> ardchoille: I believe you have to install a web server regardless. there IS some CGI kioslave
<ardchoille> hydrogen: It'll be a local knowledge-base type thing for three users on this machine
<lockd> ardchoille: meaning you can run php programs right inside konqueror
<lockd> ardchoille: but wiki isn't just PHP, it also requires a database server like MySQL
<davidrawson> Can I run windows web servers within kubuntu?
<lockd> davidrawson: why?
<ardchoille> lockd: wiki-like
<davidrawson> apache don't work for me
<ardchoille> lockd: The ability to link notes/documents?
<NickPresta> ardchoille, http://www.tiddlywiki.com/
<NickPresta> ardchoille, you can run it from a browser. it's a single HTML file really
<ardchoille> NickPresta: Wow, sounds nice
<NickPresta> ardchoille, it is a lightweight wiki that works well for local users
<lockd> davidrawson: I think apache would be easier to get working than anything else. do you just need a very simple web server?
<ardchoille> NickPresta: That's exactly what I needed, thanks
<davidrawson> I need a server that I can administer
<davidrawson> how did you make my name come up red?
<hydrogen> what do you need this server to do?
<hydrogen> just serve filez?
<NickPresta> davidrawson, lighttpd works well
<davidrawson> I need gui, can't figure out command line.
<ardchoille> NickPresta: Was I ot earlier? Sorry if I was.
<NickPresta> ardchoille, I meant that we could discuss it further in #kubuntu-offtopic if you wish :)
<ardchoille> NickPresta: I'll join there, thanks
<pjeide> davidrawson: at that pace you're probably right
<davidrawson> how did you make your thing red?
<pjeide> Your name was in the string of chat.
<lockd> which doesn't always look red, to anyone else
<davidrawson> so does pjeide make it red to you?
<pjeide> davidrawson: If your name is 'targeted' many clients will highlight the line somehow and even notify you if the application is in the background to notify you that you've been directly addressed.
<pjeide> yes
<davidrawson> gonna do something now....
<scooter_> can someone tell me where to get a program that plays mp3's
<scooter_> can someone help the scooter?
<lockd> scooter_: you just want a program to play mp3s?
<lockd> scooter_: or to handle playlists and all that
<scooter_> yea
<scooter_> just to play mp3's
<scooter_> playlists would be good tho
<hydrogen> AMAROK
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> you don't need caps
<hydrogen> though it deserves them
<dick-richardson> when viewing flash video, it will stop. both in firefox and konqueror. I have to ctrl-alt-bckspce to get it working again temporarily
<davidrawson> how would I make my external HDD bootable?
<scooter_> i tried amarok
<scooter_> but none of my songs playe
<scooter_> d
<dick-richardson> scooter_: what codec?
<lockd> scooter_: does sound work or is it "file corrupts"?
<hydrogen> you need to install libxine-ffmpeg
<scooter_> file corrupts
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> libxine1-ffmpeg
<dick-richardson> libxine-extracodecs
<hydrogen> which just provides libxine1-ffmpeg
<scooter_> ok the only problem is i have no clue what im doing
<lockd> scooter_: sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs
<davidrawson> How do I make my external hard disk boot? Do I have to fdisk /mbr?
<dick-richardson> open konsole, type sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs (or libxine1-ffmpeg)
<ardchoille> NickPresta: Thank you for the recommendation, tiddlywiki is perfect for us.
<NickPresta> ardchoille, I'm glad it fits your needs. I found it a little while ago and it's useful for situations like yours. :)
<ardchoille> :)
<naelr> genii: I got a good one for ya
<scooter_> ok i did that
<scooter_> so its good to go now?
<genii> naelr: You figured out the issue?
<lockd> davidrawson: your bios has to support it, then you have to mark it bootable in cfdisk or somesuch
<dick-richardson> scooter_: should be, give it a shot
<ardchoille> lockd: Thanks for the kioslave hint, found some I like in the repos :)
<naelr> genii: well I grabbed the wrong ubuntu CD this morning and installed it again and the damn thing booted...
<naelr> genii: it was fiesty
<naelr> genii: when I did the updates and it got a newer kernel.. it gave me the same busybox
<lockd> ardchoille: (It's off topic, but OS X users vehemently hate things like kioslaves)
<ardchoille> hehe
<naelr> genii: I rebooted and picked the older kernel and the damn thing booted again!
<davidrawson> FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<naelr> WTF....
<genii> naelr: That is very bizarre and I have no idea why it is like that
<lockd> ardchoille: really do come in handy, especially fish, ftp, etc
<scooter_> dick-richardson: it says local file does not exist
<genii> naelr: Did you try yet the feisty->gutsy upgrade route?
<naelr> what could be the difference between 2.6.20-15-generic and 2.6.20-16-generic
<ardchoille> lockd: And apt:/ locate:/ man:/ info:/
<naelr> genii: no I was just about to do that ...
<davidrawson> Do I have to unmount all drives for cfdisk to work?
<hydrogen> see the changelog naelr
<lockd> ardchoille: oh right, those are handy.
<genii> naelr: I did hear some things about the -16 kernel but forget exactly
<naelr> hydrogen.. yea I was gonna look into that too... but gutsy woudln't boot eitehr and it is like .22 or something isn't it
<davidrawson> is there a boot manager I can use to make a mbr?
<dick-richardson> scooter_: that's odd...google isn't helping much either. is the hard drive good?
<scooter_> dick-richardson: cant see why it wouldnt be
<naelr> but see I installed gentoo last night and complied the damn thing for my machine and it still wouldn't boot so it leads me to believe it might be something that the developers mght now consider "depreciated"
<naelr> er *might now consider
<davidrawson> how do I use cfdisk?
<genii> Tm_T: :(
<Tm_T> genii: yes?
<lockd> naelr: deprecated generally never breaks compatibility, or causes fatal errors
<scooter_> dick-richardson: i just got the computer a few months ago, and vista crashed on me so i figured i'd use kubuntu
<genii> Tm_T: [21:14] *** Tm_T takes the permission to talk from you.
<davidrawson> Does marking a partition in QTparted the active one make it bootable?
<Tm_T> genii: ignore it
<davidrawson> unless installing kubuntu to the HDD makes it boot with grub anyway....
 * genii sips a coffee
<davidrawson> does installing kubuntu create a master boot record?
<davidrawson> how do I format a partition to ntfs?
<davidrawson> guys?
<scooter_> does someone wanna get me to a server that can help me with this?
<davidrawson> fine
<dennister> hecy channel, i've got a wierd issue on this new installation: half the apps in my k-menu are preceeded by this string that i can't seem to get rid of: _: Entries in ke-menu: <app...
<dennister> anyone seen this before and/or know how to get rid of them?
<dennister> my, my...some impatient people in here tonight...
<naelr> here goes the reboot!!!!
<genii> dennister: I've had it before. Never did find the solution or reason, instead did a gnome install then the kubuntu-desktop install
<genii> naelr: Good luck!
<dennister> genii: awwwwwwwww
<naelr> sumbitch is bootin!
<naelr> but the mouse and keyboard don't work
<dennister> but i don't want gnome <whine, whine, whine>
<dennister> heheheh...maybe i'll try kde4 instead
<genii> dennister: LOL   well, thats how I got rid of em anyhow. I agree it's extremely annoying
<naelr> wtf... mouse and keyboard ... gggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<genii> naelr: I suspect for the mouse/keyboard fix you may need the kernel switch of  usb-handoff
<dennister> what i downloaded for this install was the kubuntu install disk, hoping to avoid the gnome completely
<genii> dennister: Alternate or regular cd?
<naelr> using my kvm and a usb to ps2 converter .heheh
<naelr> genii: I don't understand... in grub?
<genii> naelr: Wait, you had a kvm when it booted?
<naelr> genii: no sir .. I plugged it in when the keyboard on the laptop and mouse stopped working
<naelr> genii: where do I put this switch?
<genii> naelr: Aaah. Well yeas at grub prompt (or editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst default kernel)
<dennister> genii: regular
<naelr> genii: ok I will put it in there and reboot
<genii> naelr: use e to edit at grub prompt, add to end of kernel line
<naelr> genii: yea I am in gnome now .. I  just gonna add it to the menu.lst file
<genii> naelr: The grub method allows to see if it works, if so then it can be made permanent
<genii> naelr: Or editing alla time, whatever you like ;)
<dennister> and i like this, without the gnome-desktop at all, cause it doesn't want to use apps like evolution all the time
<naelr> genii: true
<genii> dennister: Well, maybe try alternate I guess
<genii> dennister: Or perhps you could exit kde, then try from console login, for kicks, sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<dennister> there's got to be another solution...i'm trying to find the k-emnu in system settings
<naelr> and another thing... why do I get invalid mac address please complain to your hardware vendor
<naelr> genii: that worked.... sweet !
<dennister> genii...ok, i can do this last suggestion of yours...after having installed almost-all my apps, gotten my kmail contacts all set...
<genii> naelr: :)
<naelr> so no I gonna try the upgrade path to gutsy!
<genii> dennister: I'll be around, keep me posted :)
<naelr> er I mean now I gonna try
<dennister> k
<naelr> afk
<ses59_> when move around in google earth the picture is very jumpy is that normal or is just my video card just to old to display good picture ati 256kb with tv card is in the unit
<TyFuZ^^> Hi i'm having some problems with kubuntu desktop or mouse not really sure.. can anyone help?
<dennister> genii: didn't work i'm afraid...garbage is still here
<genii> dennister: Well, if the next step would be where you reinstall or such anyhow... maybe get entirely out of X (kill kdm tc etc) then --purge kubuntu-desktop   and rm ~/.kde  then install it again
<TyFuZ^^> i'm having some problems with kubuntu desktop or mouse not really sure.. can anyone help? when i'm in a window like adept manager or something else i cant click on the menu bar and the same way around need to right click to get it working. but sometimes even that doesnt work?
<dennister> genii: found it!
<dennister> all i did was go into kcontrol-->Desktop-->K-menu and chose "name only"
<genii> dennister: Should file that somewhere
<dennister> much faster :)
<genii> I agree
<dennister> well, i'm filing it in my brain's file manager in case others come across the same issue
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: i can't help, but perhaps genii can?
 * genii returns since his ears are burning
<TyFuZ^^> genii?
<genii> TyFuZ^^: Actually sorry to disappoint but I'm not familiar with that problem
<genii> Or possible fixes, etc
<TyFuZ^^> hmm :/
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: u may have to wait, then, until some of the other true afficionados come online
<dennister> i'm surprised the channel is so quiet, actually
<TyFuZ^^> okey
<scooter_> can someone help me play mp3's?
<master_> so someone explain this to me: i hit alt-f2 and type in "kopete" and run that, it loads the file at /usr/bin/kopete. i go to konsole and type "which kopete" and i get /usr/local/bin/kopete. (this is just an example of a few programs this happens with)
<angel_> scooter:sudo aptitude install  aptitude install libxine-xvdr libxinerama1 libxine1-console libxineliboutput-fbfe
<Tm_T> !mp3 | scooter_
<ubotu> scooter_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tm_T> angel_: no
<angel_> n_n  Oops
<coteyr> ok got a question, can anyone recomment a peice of software that would let me download tv shows as they come out (i.e. ted for hellanzb)
<dennister> coteyr: never heard of that, except using rss feeds to alert you to stuff coming out...but i'm not a very good user of aggregator
<coteyr> yeah i found tvnzb
<coteyr> that looks like it gives you a nzb file
<coteyr> queston is how to automaticaly download it with hella
<coteyr> just got to get the nzb to the right folder and hella will pick it up
<coteyr> Alt.binz supports it but it's windows, they ware it works with wine but I
<coteyr> m not doing that
<Tm_T> I hope you're not talking about anything illegal
<coteyr> nope
<flaccid> !illegal
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<dennister> coteyr: well, the concept sounds interesting...i'm reading up on hellanzb now
<flaccid> dang
<coteyr> not illigal
<dennister> flaccid: not to worry, just discussing automation
<hydrogen> dood
<hydrogen> own up
<coteyr> and even if not it's a service providede by the networks
<coteyr> hellanzb is awsome
<dennister> heck, getting tv is legal ota
<flaccid> dennister: im not worrying about anything, i was seeing if there is an entry. i never worry about that crap
<dennister> k
<scooter_> can someone help me rele quick?
<dennister> scooter_: with what
<scooter_> dennister: i need to figure out how to play .mp3 files
<TyFuZ^^> i'm having some problems with kubuntu desktop or mouse not really sure.. can anyone help? when i'm in a window like adept manager or something else i cant click on the menu bar and the same way the other way around need to right click to get it working. but sometimes even that doesnt work?
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: perhaps flaccid can help u with ur problem...he's real good
<coteyr> TyFuZ^^ what kinda mouse and could it be window focus pproblems
<dennister> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Beaster144> Finally... back onto the good channels.
<flaccid> yeah go to system settings and change the window behaviour perhaps
<dennister> scooter_: that should give u everything u need
<naelr> does anyone notice that windows or linux uses your laptop batteries better?
<BloodyTux> So, anyone need help?
 * BloodyTux needs a life...
<dennister> lol @ BloodyTux
<dennister> so do we all, hon
<TyFuZ^^> I have i microsoft optical wheel.. a really standard one.. dont know what windows focus is since i'm really new to linux
<BloodyTux> Yep.
 * BloodyTux sighs. Slow day huh...
<TyFuZ^^> i tried Ubuntu too same problem
<coteyr> TyFuZ^^ it sounds like a focus problem or your mouse buttons are set wrong
<coteyr> cat /ets/X11/xorg.conf | grep z-axis and send that to a pasie
<coteyr> !pastie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<coteyr> oh
<coteyr> don't know how to get you one thoes
<scooter_> dennister: it says "cannot find package"
<BloodyTux> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dennister> scooter_: what is "it"? terminal?
<scooter_> yea
<TyFuZ^^> i think it's the focus thing. how do i fix that?
<scooter_> konsole
<dennister> scooter_: have u tried opening acrobat? that often does a batch-adept for mp3 support
<dennister> it just did for me, anyway, on this new installation
<BloodyTux> Cricket, cricket.
<scooter_> dennister: ok i opened up adept but i have no clue what to do with it
<scooter_> dennister: i've been using kubuntu for like a week
<dennister> scooter_: open up amarok, close adept
<scooter_> dennister: ok
<dennister> scooter_: then go to settings
<Daisuke_Laptop> well then.  i'm pretty much screwed
<Daisuke_Laptop> i have to finish a paper for english...  and my flash drive is MIA
<scooter_> dennister:then....
<dennister> settings-->configure amarok-->
<BloodyTux> Sucks to be you dude. Long time no see.
<scooter_> mhmm
<dennister> then Collection...tell amarok where ur music files are stored, -->apply
<Daisuke_Laptop> it could be in the car.  but my fiancee's got it right now, so i'll have to check when she gets home
 * BloodyTux needs to put together a 50 slide powerpoint by 9:00 tomorrow.
<dennister> scooter_: after u've told amarok where the mp3 files are, and hit ok to close the dialog box, go to Tools-->Rescan Collection
<hydrogen> so why are you here.
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> I take that back
<hydrogen> I know why you're here
<hydrogen> the same reason i'm here when I need to write four papers in the next two days
<Daisuke_Laptop> procrastinaaaaaaaaaaation
<BloodyTux> Hydrogen: Because I have no life and my grade sucks so I don't care...
<dennister> after that you should have a library or some mp3 files to drag to the big, righthand box...try to play that and u should get a warning box that you can't handle mp3 files yet...do u want to install mp3 support...Click Yes!
<Daisuke_Laptop> (imagine that last line sung)
<knights> For some reason I have to use the Network tool to connect to the net after every reboot, I think its because for some reason my ethernet internet wasn't detected during install. How do I get it to connect to the internet auto. on boot?
<dennister> scooter_: that should start the adept batch install process without you njeeding to do much else but sit back and watch for a minute or so
 * BloodyTux sighs and pokes at his empty pile of red bulls, liquid ices, and 5 hour enrgys
<BloodyTux> I'm pathetic....
<hydrogen> and off topic!
<scooter_> ok it scanned the whole computer, all my music is there
<scooter_> but none of it is playing
<BloodyTux> >.>
<scooter_> its skipping all my .mp3 tracks
<dennister> scooter_: no, just drag one mp3 file over to the right hand side
<dennister> hit play, and u should get a warning box that you can't handle mp3 files yet...do u want to install mp3 support...Click Yes!
<TyFuZ^^> I dont know
<TyFuZ^^> i tried changing the focus stuff and nothing happend
 * BloodyTux points at the list and then counts the number of people actually talking and getting/giving help...,"4"
<TyFuZ^^> it's really weird
<scooter_> nothing like that is coming up though
<BloodyTux> Wait.. 5
<dennister> have you dragged an mp3 file into the playlist window?
<TyFuZ^^> since sometimes when i try to use one part of a window i cant click on that but i can click on another part..
<BloodyTux> Good luck guys. Cya
<dennister> bye BloodyTux
<TyFuZ^^> it's weird anyone have any ideas?
<dennister> scooter_: have you dragged an mp3 file into the playlist window yet?
<bmk789> anyone have an ati/nvidia RF remote?
<scooter_> do i have to rescan?
<scooter_> cuz that put all of them in the playlist window
<dennister> no
<dennister> scooter_: just drag an mp3 file from the Collection on left to the playlist window on right
<dennister> never mind that they're all there in playlist
<dennister> just hit the play button below the playlist window
<scooter_> it goes through all of my songs
<scooter_> but it doesnt play them
<flaccid> codecs installed?
<scooter_> it wouldnt let me for some random reason
<flaccid> does it give a dialog at all
<scooter_> no
<scooter_> nothing like that
<scooter_> it just skips everything
<flaccid> but you are saying codecs are not installed?
<scooter_> no it wouldnt let me
<scooter_> whats the command for it
<flaccid> why is the error for that
<flaccid> what release are you on?
<flaccid> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid> you read the first link about what to install..
<dennister> scooter_: flaccid is one of the gurus/channel operators here...i'll leave you to his good care
<scooter_> so is this the right command?
<scooter_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<flaccid> i'd do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<scooter_> it says "couldnt find package" for both commands
<flaccid> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<flaccid> are you on gutsy with the multiverse repos enabled?
<TyFuZ^^> can my problems with the desktop have something with my Ati Radeon 9700 Pro graph card?
<scooter_> i dont even know
<scooter_> i have no idea what im doing
<flaccid> what version of ubuntu did you install?
<scooter_> im using kubuntu
<TyFuZ^^> i've read that many have problems with kubunt while having Ati cards?
<flaccid> TyFuZ^^: im not sure your exact problem. im on ati radeon 9600 atm
<TyFuZ^^> okey hmm :/
 * naelr loves Kubuntu!
<dennister> naelr: welcome to the club
<dennister> flaccid: perhaps TyFuZ^^ installation hasn't recognized his mouse properly? perhaps a sudo dpkg --configure (from the the xorg file)
<flaccid> i guess scooter had a panic attack
<flaccid> i dont understand the behaviour..
<TyFuZ^^> what is the xorg file?
<naelr> well I have loved KDE for 10 years.. but kubuntu has become my distro of choice since edgy
<flaccid> naelr: kde runs fastest on kde :)
<flaccid> err freebsd i mean
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: u say ur mouse is a standard ms optical one?
<genii> TyFuZ^^: Basically, video settings file.   man xorg.conf    for more
<TyFuZ^^> yeah
<naelr> haha
 * naelr can't stand freebsd
 * flaccid wonders why
<naelr> dunno...
<TyFuZ^^> standard MS optical
<naelr> tried it and just couldn't stand it ... it grated one me.. kinda like vista does
<flaccid> does the mouse work at all?
<TyFuZ^^> yeah
<flaccid> naelr: probably didn't know how to use it
<TyFuZ^^> i've used it in windows
<naelr> dunno never tried to use the mouse... was making a router with it
<flaccid> freebsd are solid routers
<naelr> oh haha yea I knew what I was doing .. it just had a weird turn and I didn't like it
<naelr> runing pfsense now ...
 * flaccid has no idea what a 'weird turn' is
<dennister> flaccid: perhaps TyFuZ^^ should use this line to confugre mouse properly? sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<flaccid> dennister: that is assuming that the xorg.conf is incorrect atm. i guess it wouldn't hurt..
<naelr> just small things like the name of network devices...
<flaccid> TyFuZ^^: what does dmesg say when you plug the mouse in
<flaccid> naelr: yeah its better than linux in that respect
<naelr> x10....
<dennister> try it TyFuZ^^...u'll get a series of dialog boxes, read carefully thru series, esp. about mice
<flaccid> linux logical names fail a lot, bios ones don't..
<naelr> yea it just bothered me .... I dunno how to explain it ...
<dennister> yes! dmesg usually is pretty accurate
<flaccid> naelr: lol. so no real problem with freebsd :)
<naelr> kinda like you know when you meet someone sometimes they just get on your nerves and they really arn't doing anything wrong... or are even a bad person.. they just rub you the wrong way... freebsd did that to me
<naelr> no
<naelr> the problem is me hahahaha
<flaccid> yes lol!
<TyFuZ^^> nothing
<naelr> that was a few years ago .. I should prolly give it another chance... my router has never been better since I started using pfsense..
<TyFuZ^^> it says nothing
<naelr> used to be pure debian
<flaccid> pfsense is freebsd...
<naelr> yes I know
<naelr> that is what I am saying
<flaccid> sweet
<naelr> it is .. alot sweeter then it used to be with pure debian..
<flaccid> m0n0wall is your best appliance solution for router
<naelr> isn't that what it uses...
<naelr> or a slightly modified version
<naelr> based on m0n0wall
<flaccid> i didn't even know you could get it on debian
<flaccid> its derived from m0n0wall
<naelr> oh not on debian.. no I was using .. um shorewall
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: u mean 'nothing' from dmesg?
<flaccid> its just an extension to the pf packet filter..
<flaccid> i use ipfw usually..
<naelr> and traffic shaping wow does it work better in freebsd
<flaccid> yeah
<TyFuZ^^> what's dmesg?
<xsacha> help, i installed kde4 packages on kubuntu gutsy and now my package manager is FUBAR: http://pastebin.ca/800128
<TyFuZ^^> it says nothing when i insert the mouse
<flaccid> TyFuZ^^: it prints the kernel ring buffer
<xsacha> no matter what i do (even using -f) it says this
<naelr> yea I had that happen once... it sucked...
<naelr> ya know what I ended up doing
<flaccid> TyFuZ^^: what does dmesg | grep -i mouse return ?
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: just type 'dmesg <enter>' into a terminal
<xsacha> naelr: reinstalling?
<naelr> backing up my /home dir and reinstalling hahahahah
<dennister> flaccid's better
<xsacha> :(
<TyFuZ^^> okey
<naelr> yup.. I messed with it for days... they say anything is fixable but that one really got my goat
<naelr> flaccid any ideas?
<xsacha> well i want them to try and fix this :O looks pretty stuffed
<flaccid> ideas on what
<xsacha> reproducable every time: try to install kde4 packages
<naelr> xsacha's pastbin
<TyFuZ^^> i  tried the dmesg command
<TyFuZ^^> and a lot of shit showed up
<naelr> genii: no go on the update
<xsacha> naelr: huh? i did
<flaccid> TyFuZ^^: please pastebin
<flaccid> and also pastebin lsusb please
<xsacha> oh
<naelr> no I was telling flaccid about it
<TyFuZ^^> well i dont have mirc on that com
<TyFuZ^^> comp
<genii> naelr: Damn
<TyFuZ^^> i'm using 2computers
<flaccid> ah well
<xsacha> TyFuZ^^: mirc for what?
<naelr> genii: yea I was really hoping after fiesty updated and everything
<TyFuZ^^> on my kubuntu computer
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: do u know what pastebin-ning something is? u don't need mirc for it
<xsacha> you dont need mirc, period
<dennister> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> naelr: Well, I guess you're on 7.04 then for a bit
<naelr> genii: haha now I hafta reload it again ...
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: go to that link, and paste what konsole told you after you did the dmesg | grep line
<dennister> then come back in here and give us the url for your pastebin
<naelr> that hasta be something simple in the kernel... this is crazy
<TyFuZ^^> okey i will if i can start the internet explorer thing
<xsacha> huh? is this windows?
<dennister> just click the link ^^ in here
<genii> naelr: Likely some small stupid thing we'll discover the fix for when it's too late
<dennister> clicking the link should open up the browser at the correct place
<TyFuZ^^> well i dont have kubuntu on this comp
<naelr> genii: haha yea like in the next release
<TyFuZ^^> it's on my other
<TyFuZ^^> comp
<xsacha> TyFuZ^^: why arent you on your other comp then?
<xsacha> the one with the problem
<TyFuZ^^> i cant do anything on it
<TyFuZ^^> since i cant use the mouse
<xsacha> keyboard? mm
<TyFuZ^^> well i cant really tab so good
<naelr> genii: update... it will boot on the 20-16 kernel in gutsy !!!!
<naelr> but not the 22-whatever
<naelr> interesting
<genii> hmm
<genii> 22-14
<naelr> 2.6.22-14.... weird
<naelr> yea
<naelr> hey my new laptop is in linux ... I couldn't be more happier ...
<TyFuZ^^> need to find a network cabel for the other
<TyFuZ^^> comp
<naelr> I can deal with 20-16 hahahah whooooot MY NEW LAPTOP IS FINALLY IN LINUX!!!!!
<naelr> now to the wireless and soudn hahahahahahahaha
<xsacha> whats wrong with 2.6.24? mmm
<genii> naelr: Might be something related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/152820
<naelr> reading
<naelr> genii: very simular guess I will just hafta wait...
<naelr> now my only problem is that it is ubuntu and not kubuntu hahahahahah gotta install kde
<naelr> @#$^#$^
<xsacha> :P
<kirtan007> How can i start Karamba at Start up ?
<genii> naelr: Hmm. I am wondering if your fstab has /dev/   mounts or uuid mounts
<naelr> genii: UUID
<naelr> geeze I hate gnome
<genii> naelr: Ah. Couldn't be the hda vs sda thing then mentioned there then since uuid
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: xsacha and others won't be able to help u much unless ur on the comp with kubuntu on it...try to use the keyboard to get into konsole/terminal and this irc channel
<naelr> genii: yea I thought the same thing too... I guess UUID is better though..
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: most of the graphical apps can be started from terminal
<TyFuZ^^> okey
<naelr> TyFuZ^^: if you can get to the internet do a sudo apt-get install bitchx
<naelr> bitchx is a terminal irc chatter
<TyFuZ^^> okey
<naelr> !bitchx
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<naelr> !scrollz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scrollz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<naelr> scrollz used to be good too
<xsacha> naelr: i like irssi best :)
<naelr> ooo never heard of that one ... will hafta check it out
<xsacha> really?
<davidrawson> WOW! FL Studio Has Surprisingly High Compatability With Wine!!!!
<naelr> can anyone suggest a package that might get my atheros wireless card
<naelr> nope never heard of it
<xsacha> davidrawson: wouldnt be surprised. crysis and hellgate: london run on wine even
<zhopoyeb> anyone using gutsy around?
<maduser> yeah
<maduser> why?
<TyFuZ^^> it couldnt get bitch x
<naelr> sudo apt-get install bitchx
<zhopoyeb> how can i change the default media player ( kaffeine ) to something else?
<maduser> ummm
<naelr> no space
<zhopoyeb> i want to change it to kmplayer
<davidrawson> Wonder if macromedia flash cs3 will work on wine :/
<naelr> zhopoyeb: right click on the media you want to open
<naelr> go to properties
<naelr> click the little wrench next to the type line
<davidrawson> FL Studio's faster on wine than it is on windows itself!
<naelr> move the app you want up.. in the application preference order
<flaccid> yeah because its not windows lol
<maduser> yeah
<flaccid> a real OS
<naelr> zhopoyeb: did ya get all that?
<zhopoyeb> naelr yeah thanks man
<naelr> there is a more central place to do it for all application types but I just do one at a time like taht
<davidrawson> Linux beat windows at it's own game.
<zhopoyeb> naelr kaffeine just isn't what it use to be, =(
<maduser> or has it?
<naelr> zhopoyeb haha
<TyFuZ^^> done
<davidrawson> I'm going to take wine up to the next level with Flash CS3....
<TyFuZ^^> i've pasted it onto pastebin
<dennister> davidrawson: that's because 75% of ur system's memory is wasted by winblows
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: what's the url of ur pastebin?
<maduser> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> naelr, I think that may be a global commnd
<TyFuZ^^> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46064
<zhopoyeb> davidrawson I was reading up on some forums today about installing adobe cs3 and all the threads said it didn't install right
<davidrawson> I seen that using windows, dennister.....windows sacrafices performance for....nothing
<TyFuZ^^> i pasted both lsusb and dmesg
<zhopoyeb> davidrawson with wine that is
<naelr> BluesKaj: it is global but there used to be somewhere you can pick all your different file type and pick their apps
<davidrawson> I could also try VirtualBox if it doesnt work....
<davidrawson> I heard of this "crossover" too...
<zhopoyeb> crossover will do the job, but its going to cost you
<BluesKaj> yeah, konq I think, naelr
<davidrawson> money?
<TyFuZ^^> found anything?
<zhopoyeb> crossover yea it cost money
<davidrawson> I didn't think anything for linux would cost money,,,
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: well now u know how to pastebin...congrats :)
<TyFuZ^^> haha xD
<TyFuZ^^> it's hard when i use 2 comps xD
<naelr> I dunno maybe it isn't installed by defalut in kubuntu...
<TyFuZ^^> i had to memorize the entire url xD
<zhopoyeb> http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxoffice/
<davidrawson> What is JScript?
<zhopoyeb> rather pricey
<davidrawson> Javascript?
<dennister> now we need to do another pastebin with just terminal's results from: dmesg | grep -i mouse...u shouldn't have to memorize anything
<Zombocom> sorry to bother everyone
<Zombocom> what's the command to reconfigre the X server...
<Zombocom> I need it... again...
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: u should be able to start firefox from terminal by just typing in 'firefox'
<davidrawson> Gonna virtualize Vista in VirtualBox....
<Zombocom> davidrawson: tell me how that works out, I'm interested
<naelr> ok any suggestions to getting my atheros wireless working
<davidrawson> when a driver is installed, do I have to restart the entire system or just log out and log back in
<dennister> Zombocom: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<zhopoyeb> davidrawson good luck, Vista is already dead slow, can't imagine it in a virtual mode
<Zombocom> thank you dennister!
<davidrawson> It **Might** work
<davidrawson> Or XP sounds more realistic
<zhopoyeb> xp will be fine
<BluesKaj> Zombocom, do yourself a favour and make a desktop textfile with commands pasted in it so you can copy and paste them into the required shell or texteditor when needed
<dennister> xp's better than vista! some drm but not as much
<Zombocom> wait dennister why the -phigh
<zhopoyeb> but i dual boot because as much as i hate to admit it, I need windows to game
<davidrawson> Vista's okay when it's installed...and nothing else.....
<Zombocom> BluesKaj: I do, but I can't open the file in a terminal because it includes spaces
<BluesKaj> Zombocom, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dennister> Zombocom: have no idea...that's just what /etc/X11/xorg.conf file says to do
 * naelr reluctently agrees with zhopoyeb
<davidrawson> I dualboot too, windows for non-wine compatable programs, linux for everything else....even linux for windows!
<dennister> zhopoyeb: i now only need winblows to do my taxes once a year
 * zhopoyeb naelr =)
<hydrogen> virtualbox++
<dennister> and as a backup to watch tv when my linux installations aren't working properly
<TyFuZ^^> new one dennister http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46065
<dennister> like now :(
<Zombocom> why does xorg tell me to write it sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Zombocom> what is -phigh?
<davidrawson> Windows is okay once you......spend hours configuring it.....and after a month....having to reinstall windows due to it's slowing for no reason....stupid system restore takes up so much disk space........windows is BI-POLAR
<Zombocom> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<davidrawson> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Zombocom> !fann
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fann - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zombocom> whaat?
<davidrawson> !jew
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jew - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: ok, it seems like u don't have the intellieye mouse installed for some reason
<Zombocom> !armagetron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about armagetron - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zombocom> !canorous
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canorous - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zombocom> !noteedit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noteedit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TyFuZ^^> then what should i do?
<davidrawson> !having a real life
<zhopoyeb> I strip Windows to the bare minimum, Slap AVG,Pidgin,Steam And firefox and call it a day
<Zombocom> !killing david rawson
<Silouck> kubuntu uses lzma or bz2 for man files?
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: on the kubuntu comp, in terminal, type in: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> !phigh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phigh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zombocom> !david_rawson's_sexuality
<Zombocom> !sexuality_of_david_rawson
<davidrawson> Zombocom! Be nice!
<Zombocom> blasT!
<dennister> you'll get a series of dialog boxes, just read carefully, choose the defaults most of the time, and pay particular attention to the mouse inputs
<Zombocom> he won't say
<BluesKaj> anyway, time for the sack ...nite folks
<Zombocom> I'm doing this because the Xserver won't start
<Zombocom> because I set up kubuntu for dual monitors according to the settings
<Silouck> kubuntu uses lzma or bz2 for man files?
<TyFuZ^^> it says that it has to be runned as root
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: did u get that? ^^ what u need is the IntelliEye mouse installed...yes, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<coteyr> flaccid; you aroubd
<TyFuZ^^> this is what it says dennister http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46066
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: that's fine...it's giving you a backup of the working file u have, cause you'll be creating a new one
<TyFuZ^^> okey but there is nothing else :S
<TyFuZ^^> that's the only thing that came up :O
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: u didn't get the dialog boxes in terminal?
<TyFuZ^^> nope :O
<Zombocom> is there a way to play music from the kernel?
<davidrawson> VirtualBox doesn't want to start up......
<Zombocom> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zombocom> !mp3
<TyFuZ^^> after the thing you read there is only two lines with my name on it :S
<davidrawson> !mp2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zombocom> !god
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<davidrawson> !mp1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TyFuZ^^> or my computers name
<Zombocom> !mp5k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp5k - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<davidrawson> !mp0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zombocom> !aug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xsacha> does anyone know how to extract one file from a package?
<Zombocom> !sda1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sda1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<davidrawson> .mdk2
<davidrawson> !mdk2
<Zombocom> !MDK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdk2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: hmmm...
<TyFuZ^^> !stopplayingaround?
<Zombocom> you have a lower ping than I do apparently
<Zombocom> !why
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<davidrawson> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zombocom> ok ok
<xsacha> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<Zombocom> we need to stop spamming the channel
<davidrawson> !murder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about murder - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TyFuZ^^> hmm..
<TyFuZ^^> what should i do :S
<Zombocom> where is the channel in which we can mess with the bot without pissing everyone off
<Zombocom> !hero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hero - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zombocom> !kick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zombocom> !NBC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nbc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zombocom> !fox_news
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fox_news - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vorian> Zombocom: stop
<Zombocom> okok
<davidrawson> !niggers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about niggers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xsacha> You can send Private Messages to bots!
<Zombocom> oh yeah
<vorian> arg!
<Zombocom> vorian you weren't using proper syntax
<Zombocom> it's !arg
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: ok, just do this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dennister> that got the dialog boxes for me
<davidrawson> what can I use to mount ISO's?
<vorian> !ops (Zombocom & davidrawson)
<TyFuZ^^> now something poped-up
<Zombocom> 
<davidrawson> does that mean we can be ops?
<TyFuZ^^> though it's in swedish for me :O
<TyFuZ^^> i'll read it
<kloeri> Zombocom, davidrawson: please don't abuse the bot
<davidrawson> But the bot has no feelings
<Zombocom> I've stopped
<Zombocom> sorry
<kloeri> thanks
<nalioth> Zombocom: please don't abuse the bot
<TyFuZ^^> hmm.. it's something about the graphics driver
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: yes, and it will go through lots of hardware questions b4 getting to the mouse part
<TyFuZ^^> like if i want it to find the drivers automaticly or if i want to specify
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: what kind of graphics card do u have?
<TyFuZ^^> shall i pick the yes button on until i come to the mouse config?
<TyFuZ^^> I have a Ati Radeon 9700 Pro 128Mb
<TyFuZ^^> or should i choose no?
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: ok, open up another terminal window and type in: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: u will find lots of info on your graphics card there in that file, and use as ur guide for the dialog boxes
<TyFuZ^^> okey :P
<TyFuZ^^> so i should pick the manual install istead of the automatic search?
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: no, u can try the automatic...what does the dialog box give u as the default graphics driver?
<dennister> mine gave me 'vesa' but i just used the arrow buttons to scroll up to the nvidia, cause that's what i have...u should get an ati option
<xsacha> hey, the kde4 packages for kubuntu do not include the 'startkde' script to actually.. run it
<TyFuZ^^> ati
<TyFuZ^^> it found ati for me
<dennister> see :)
<TyFuZ^^> now i'm at the mouse
<TyFuZ^^> it asks which port it should use
<dennister> keep going...it'll be a little while b4 u get to the Mouse port dialog
<TyFuZ^^> I'm at that place
<TyFuZ^^> it asks which mouse port i should use
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: ok, 'dev/input/mice should be fine
<TyFuZ^^> and then?
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: ImPs/2
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: then Emulate 3 button mouse? choose yes
<TyFuZ^^> okey ^^
<TyFuZ^^> then it asks Write down standard something to the file or something
<dennister> then just keep going to what sounds logical...until ur done, and then restart x by going Ctrl+alt-backspace
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: hold on a sec, i'm not there yet
<TyFuZ^^> oopse :O
<TyFuZ^^> i'm done and did restart
<naelr> what is command to move to runlevel 3 and stop X
<dennister> ok, restarted x, too with the ctrl-alt-backspace?
<naelr> I need to install nvidia drivers.. how do I just stop X
<TyFuZ^^> yeah :P
<TyFuZ^^> it works now :D
<dennister> congrats!
<TyFuZ^^> THANK YOU SO FREAKING MUCH dennister :D
<TyFuZ^^> i've been waiting to be able to use kubuntu for sometime now :D
<dennister> see? it was the pastebin of the dmesg line that told me the wrong mouse had been installed
<TyFuZ^^> yeah ;)
<TyFuZ^^> Well i'm just a beginner cant blame me for trying xD
<dennister> dmesg is very good at diagnosing what the probs are
<TyFuZ^^> okey
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: no blame at all!
<naelr> how does I stop X
<TyFuZ^^> Haha :P
<dennister> that's what this channel is for: for newbie's to get help
<naelr> I cannot remember
<dennister> and that's not a common problem either
<dennister> now i have to restart x to make sure i haven't screwed up my x :P
 * genii ponders /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<naelr> no...
<naelr> init 3
<Tm_T> !guidelines | Zombocom
<ubotu> Zombocom: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<naelr> I got it
<genii> naelr: Ah right. telinit 2 etc etc
<genii> (2-5 same on *buntus)
<TyFuZ^^> yeah well tnx anyways :D
<dennister> np, and welcome to kubuntu!
<naelr> well it isnt working
<dennister> bbs
<naelr> it keeps restarting
<dennister> k, back and all is well :)
<sparr> i give out kubuntu CDs for christmas.  last year i had to make my own jewel inserts with explanations and such.  anyone out there doing anything like that this year for people to copy?
<epl> Hello
<naelr> I gots it
<dennister> sparr: yes actually...someone from ubuntutoronto was doing that
<dennister> he had a 2-page insert of directions...i believe when i edited it it went to 3 pages, and madpilot from bc was doing some great graphics
<sparr> awesome...  link?
<dennister> of course, the graphics were canada-specific
<sparr> meh
<dennister> sparr: that's the rub...i don't have a link itself...hmmm
<sparr> latency is killing my web browsing
<sparr> i need to get a new ISP
 * sparr prays for a paycheck
<dennister> sparr: where r u located?
<sparr> tennessee, usa
<^kaminix> How do I open a .zix file?
<dennister> sparr: can't help u with the isp part then, but go to htty://www.ubuntutoronto.org -->Projects --> New to Ubuntu Handbook and you'll find the project leader
<dennister> u can email Kim for the jewel case insert
<TyFuZ^^> problem nr 2
<dennister> heheh...thought u'd be back TyFuZ^^ :)
<TyFuZ^^> how do i get my kubuntu computer into the same network as my windows computer?
<naelr> geeze I forgot how I hated this part
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: with something called samba-server...which version of windows is on the network?
<TyFuZ^^> Windows XP
<dennister>  pro or home?
<naelr> wow Dennister.. your getting a workout tonight :p
<TyFuZ^^> pro
<dennister> naelr: not me, hon...i'm usually somebody getting help, not giving it
<dennister> and is it a home network? or business? how many pc's?
<TyFuZ^^> it's a home network with 4-5computers
<dennister> ok, good, you probably don't want a high level of security then...a simple share will work
<TyFuZ^^> nah :P
<TyFuZ^^> yeah :P
<TyFuZ^^> just so i can access my Windows Computer and move all my music to the kubuntu one
<dennister> k: sudo apt-get install samba-server (i think)
<TyFuZ^^> cant find the package samba-server
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: no, sorry
<dennister> sudo apt-get install samba samba-doc
<dennister> they changed the name on me...it's been a little while since i had need for samba
<TyFuZ^^> hmm :O
<TyFuZ^^> it says there is no Samba-doc but samba-common
<dennister> no samba-doc? it's right here in my adept
<dennister> yes, u will need samba-common, it'll get pulled in by 'samba' itself
<yogich> Just upgraded from Gutsy --> Hardy, and now the sudo will not work. Nor will 'Admin Mode' in Control Ctr. What do I check?
<dennister> but because i am very rusty on samba, i should hand u over to a more senior helper...samba-doc isn't absolutely necessary
<Dr_willis> samba-doc package/docs are worth reading however. :P
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 6816 kB, installed size 14752 kB
<TyFuZ^^> haha xD
<TyFuZ^^> i kinda solved it xd
<Tm_T> yogich: Hardy is not supported, period
<dennister> TyFuZ^^: and Dr_willis is just the 'more senior helper' u need :)
<yogich> Really!!??
<TyFuZ^^> Well i solved it ;)
<jughead> how can I change the default application in Dolphin?  I'd like vids to open with VLC not Kaffeine
<yogich> That's interesting...
<naelr> stupid kernel-devel
<dennister> solved what?
<dennister> did u capitalize Samba-doc? tsk tsk! linux is case-sensitive...
<TyFuZ^^> nah xD
<TyFuZ^^> i went into the systemsettings and configured it from there xD
<dennister> and you now have access to ur windows network?
<TyFuZ^^> Yeap :P
<dennister> great!
<dennister> like i said, it's been a coupla distributions ago since i've needed samba, and they keep making it easier...samba with xp home is a bi*ch
<^kaminix> I get an "unable to register file bla bla" with a wine program, how do I fix it? :(
<TyFuZ^^> aha :O
<dennister> pretty soon you'll have your linux box all tricked out with everything u need
<^kaminix> err:seh:raise_exception Unhandled exception code c0000005 flags 0 addr 0x7e5037b5  <-- Means what?
<dennister> it's actually time for me to go to bed...night all
<TyFuZ^^> Night ynight dennister and thanx for the help :D
<dennister> no probs TyFuZ^^; remember, this is the whole purpose of the channel: for new users (and old hands) to get support
<TyFuZ^^> Hehe :P
<naelr> well got the graphics driver up and running.. still can't get wifi or my sound...
<morphine> So I have a machine that needs restricted drivers installed on it, but can;t be connected to the internet until that gets installed
<morphine> What do I need to download and copy over to it?
<sparr> i would suggest the restricted modules package, plus all its dependencies
<sparr> and maybe all their dependencies too
<morphine> gah
<morphine> Can I install it from the CD?
<morphine> Isn't there a way to use the install CD as a repo?
<Dr_willis> restricted drivers are not included on the cd..
<Dr_willis> at least i dont think they are.
<morphine> I think I need the madwifi drivers, and as I understand it that is part of the restricted drivers
<morphine> But until the upgrade to gutsy, wifi always just worked
<Dr_willis> theres some apt tools to grab packages  to aloow them to move over.. but i never use them
<Dr_willis> I just use a long network cable. :)
<crazy_bus> is there a backport to gutsy for the intel X.org 2.2.0 driver?
<naelr> well morphine my wifi never worked fiesty or gutsy :(
<cayetano1> good morning
<cayetano1> how can i repair my graphik-modus on suse 10.2?
<bazhang> cayetano1: best ask in #suse
<cayetano1> thx, i thought i was there, sry
<hydrogen> heh :)
<bazhang> no biggie
<Pollywog> anyone know why the first snapshot I took in virtualbox has software installed only yesterday?
<Pollywog> vmware does not do that
<Pollywog> a snapshot in vmware is actually a snapshot
<Pollywog> it does not change
<bazhang> is there a #vbox?
<surgy> hi
<surgy> i need a good, but stealthy keylogger preferably native to linux, kubuntu in particular, any ideas?
<xsacha> surgy: xev
<bazhang> surgy: what for?
<Daisuke_Ido> you're either a) suspicious of your significant other, or b) curious what the kids do on the pc
<surgy> bazhang: i have a few friends who like to come over and screw with my pc while im at work, i wanna keep an eye on them
<xsacha> xeyes
<surgy> xsacha: ? link?
<bazhang> surgy: haha--good reason :}
<xsacha> surgy: just run it
<Daisuke_Ido> either one involves intimate relations with a member of the opposite sex, and you're using linux, so...  THAT can't be it </snarky comment on linux user stereotype>
<surgy> lhhhh!xev
<bazhang> xeyes is just a pair of eyes on the desktop :}
<surgy> !xev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xsacha> surgy: just alt+f2 and then run it
<xsacha> xeyes
<bazhang> !info xeyes
<ubotu> xeyes: X client - xeyes. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<surgy> xsacha: su command is ./xeyes?
<xsacha> surgy: just "xeyes"
<xsacha> nothing else, it's that easy
<surgy> xsacha: what is it? im not too keen on running unknown commands
<xsacha> you dont need su
<Daisuke_Ido> !xeyes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xeyes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a pair of eyes
<Daisuke_Ido> literally
<surgy> oh
<Daisuke_Ido> that follow the mouse movement
<bazhang> just a joke surgy
<surgy> not quite a keylogger?
<surgy> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> not even close
<bazhang> !info xev
<ubotu> xev: X client - xev. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 11 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Daisuke_Ido> xev is what you're wanting on that
<blankboy> how do i downgrade a package with out delete half my packages? i know the old version will work fine
<xsacha> xev is a keylogger.. but not quite what he wants... Daisuke_Ido he wants to spy on people who use his comp
<Daisuke_Ido> ah...
<surgy> so?
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<surgy> whats a good app?
<Tm_T> why spying?
<Tm_T> can't you just lock it
<Daisuke_Ido> a good one would be "change your password and lock your session"
<Tm_T> yup
<Daisuke_Ido> that way they can't touch it
<Daisuke_Ido> and you don't have to worry about it
<surgy> yeah, but thats besides the point
<surgy> i want to see what the apeal of using my computer is by logging what the do
<xsacha> Daisuke_Ido: i think he wants them to use the computer but he wants to see what porn they look up
<xsacha> what they do on computer yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> sounds about right
<surgy> yerp
<surgy> exactly what i want
<Daisuke_Ido> so...  ask.
<surgy> so any ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> i smell honeypot
<Daisuke_Ido> i actually don't know of any that would do what you're wanting
<blankboy> copy his bookmarks ?
<surgy> !lkl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lkl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xsacha> do you just want web history? cause you can just save all of that you know
<surgy> well i saw sometyhing called "lkl" or linux key logger but all the download links are busted, even the ones for rpm packages
<surgy> no i want full access key logging
<surgy> every event captured should be logged, and saved to a txt file
<hydrogen> ehh
<hydrogen> have fun writing a kernel driver for that!
 * hydrogen isn't touching it
<xsacha> if you edited xinput source, im sure you can manage that in an hour or so surgy
<surgy> :)
<surgy> kewl the lkl link worked :)
<row> how do I get compiz to start with kde, at the moment I need to start compize via command line.
 * row has installed compiz-kde
<row> compiz*
<row> got it starting now
<momal> Hey i have this strange problem. My dvd burner reads dvd/cds fine and the autoplay thing comes up but when i burn a dvd with it then its finished any dvd i put in the autoplay doesn't come up and it doesn't mount it until i reboot. Then it happens again after i burn another one. any ideas what the problem might be?
<goodhabit> Hello. I have not-working manager for proprietary drivers. Maybe someone can advice me?
<flaccid> install restricted-manager
<jessy_james> buona giornata a tutti
<sigma> does anyone have a prebuilt deb package for quasar accounting?
<bazhang> !it | jessy_james
<ubotu> jessy_james: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<goodhabit> flaccid: Not intalled by default? But I can see the icon.
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> depends on release
<flaccid> i gtg sorry
<goodhabit> I have installed it, but seems to still doesn't works.
<bimbodeoro2001> hi
<bimbodeoro2001> ciao
<kraut> moin
<posingaspopular> how do i exit a man page in terminal?
<Perseid> OK. Upgraded to gutsy and now the NVidia drivers don't work. "API mismatch: NVidia driver component has version 100.14.19 but nvidia kernel module version does not match."
<posingaspopular> ah 'q' it is
<spiroo> Is there any chat to discuss kde?
<spiroo> *channel
<posingaspopular> #kde of course
<posingaspopular> ;p
<spiroo> is it okay do discuss about it there, or do you have to have a question?
<posingaspopular> ask away spiroo
<corinth> I have a couple of questions tonight:
<corinth> First, there are two icons for my external drive on my desktop. How can I fix this?
<needhelp> Hi! I need your help. Iam collecting points in page listed below. If you be so kind, please click url below. http://www.3dwhite.lt/?click=56a3cdcf22ccc7ab5f0a7f4d2bc900ff
<RockHound> good day ...
<RockHound> I am struggling with a sudo issue here. I have added a second user to my machine with the same group membership as my installation added user. I can run sudo fine but kdesu just dies without executing or erroring out... is there a known solution for this?
<RockHound> machine is gutsy btw
<corinth> I installed ubuntu gutsy, and then kubuntu gutsy from apt-get. How can I get the default kubuntu logon screen?
<RockHound> apt-get install kubuntu-default-artwork IIRC
<corinth> RockHound: Will that enable it automatically? If not, how do I?
<RockHound> it should
<socketErr> there are any tools to manage the deb packages on a big server farm?
<corinth> RockHound: Also, apt-get install kubuntu-default-artwork IIRC returns 'E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-default-artwork'
<RockHound> corinth: hang on
<RockHound> kubuntu-default-settings
<RockHound> and IIRC mean "if I remember correctly"
<RockHound> so don't include that in the command
<corinth> RockHound: Haha, sorry. Thanks.
<corinth> RockHound: It is already installed.
<RockHound> hmmm
<RockHound> corinth: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" and select kdm
<corinth> RockHound: Thanks, let me logout to test it.
<RockHound> you need to restart the X server
<RockHound> reboot would be best
<RockHound> or easiest
<ardchoille> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<ardchoille> No need for a reboot
<meta_> Hey. I need some help please with my wireless card. I installed the broadcom driver for Linux using the instructions on the Ubuntu website... But it seems to be very unreliable and I would like to install using ndiswrapper.
<meta_> That isn't the problem.
<meta_> I would like to know if I need to uninstall the native driver, and if so, how?
<corinth> RockHound: Thanks, that did it.
<corinth> Anyone know if there is a .deb for Firefox 3 Beta1 yet?
<_4strO> corinth: yes there is one
<meta_> Can anyone help me?
<corinth> _4strO: WHere can I find it? I searched.
<RockHound> corinth: personally, I don't recommend it
<RockHound> ff 3b1
<ardchoille> corinth: it's in the repos: apt-cache search --names-only firefox
<meta_> I tested Firefox in PCLinuxOS. It crashed when loading Java.
<meta_> Generally it is faster though.
<meta_> Can anyone help me?!
<meta_> :(]
<_4strO> corinth: firefox-3.0 | 3.0~alpha8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 | http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<corinth> _4strO: I saw that, I'm looking for the beta1, not the alpha8.
<meta_> corinth: Manually compile it. It's really easy.
<corinth> meta_: Thanks. I'm still a bit unsure about compiling things, but I'll give it a go.
<_4strO> ha ok
<meta_> http://www.aboutdebian.com/compile.htm
<Teapot> Can someone help me now please?
<corinth> Teapot: With what?
<Teapot> corinth: I sent you a link to help. :D
<corinth> Thanks ;-)
<Teapot> Hey. I need some help please with my wireless card. I installed the broadcom driver for Linux using the instructions on the Ubuntu website... But it seems to be very unreliable and I would like to install using ndiswrapper.
<Teapot> I would like to know if I need to uninstall the native driver, and if so, how?
<Teapot> (Quotes of what I said earlier)
<Teapot> To be fair, my problem isn't that the native driver doesn't work. It does, but only sometimes for some bizare reason.
<Teapot> corinth: If you extract the zip file, open Konsole then type.
<Teapot> cd <directory-of-extracted-files>
<Teapot> ./configure && make && make install
<Teapot> That should work.
<corinth> Teapot: It says bashe: ./configure: No such file or directory
<ardchoille> You'll need sudo for the make install
<corinth> *bash
<Teapot> ardchoille: Good point. I always forget that!
<Teapot> corinth: If there's no ./configure then forget about configure and just do make && make install
<corinth> Teapot: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<ardchoille> corinth: What are you sompiling?
<corinth> ardchoille: Firefox 3 beta 1
<ardchoille> corinth: Are you in the directory of the sources?
<corinth> ardchoille: The folder I extracted from the tar.bz2?
<ardchoille> yes
<Teapot> Yes.
<corinth> Yes
<Teapot> Better idea.
<Teapot> Just to be sure, go to that directory in Konqueror and go Tools > Open Terminal.
<ardchoille> corinth: Is it already compiled? ls firefox
<corinth> ardchoille: I don't think so. I have firefox 2.0.10 installed.
<Teapot> As for my idea, forget it. Lol. It appears that Kubuntu doesn't have that...
<ThusLex> anyone know why i cant get internet on my ubuntu 7.04 wireless???
 * ruessel is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<Teapot> ThusLex: Wireless is the main Linux issue. What's your wireless card?
<ThusLex> how do i check?
<ardchoille> !away > ruessel[AFK]
<Teapot> Hmmm... That I wouldn't know... I always use HardDrake in PCLinuxOS...
<ThusLex> brb
<Teapot> Are you using a wired connection for your laptop at the moment?
<funcrush> what is difference compiz from beryl?
<Tm_T> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Tm_T> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<funcrush> thanks all
<corinth> Hey, I figured it out.
<corinth> No need to compile it, just launch the firefox.ss
<Teapot> Really? Neat. It's like LimeWire... Just click runLime.sh
<corinth> Teapot: Yep :-)
<corinth> Now, on to my next issue.
<corinth> Lol.
<Teapot> Lmao.
<Teapot> What's that?
<corinth> Oh, I have issues ;-)
<corinth> You see, I love Ubuntu, but I also love KDE.
<corinth> Kubuntu seems the obvious choice, right?
<Teapot> Indeed.
<corinth> Well, it doesn't run as smoothly for me.
<Tm_T> yes?
<corinth> Let's see how many of my issues we can resolve, lol.
<Teapot> Hmmm... Maybe you could try Ubuntu then type kubuntu --desktop into a terminal?
<Teapot> Or not.
<Teapot> Well, let's hear 'em. Lol.
<corinth> Lol.
<Tm_T> Teapot: erm, whattaa
<Teapot> Tm_T: It's a trick to get Kubuntu from an Ubuntu install.
<Teapot> Or, near enough anyway.
<Tm_T> not even near
<corinth> Yeah, I installed kubuntu with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Tm_T> yes
<corinth> In Ubuntu, my volume + and - keys worked without configuration. In Kubuntu, volume + and - only toggles between 0% and 11%, without actually changing the volume.
<Teapot> I shall show you.
<Tm_T> Teapot: you what?
<corinth> I tried to set my + and - volume keys as the shortcuts for volume up and down, but it didn't work.
<Tm_T> corinth: it does change volume here
<corinth> Tm_T: Hmm?
<Teapot> Wait. Lol. This computer is rubbish. Hard drive damage and 256mb RAM leaves this computer nearly dead it's so slow.
<funcrush> Can I get the web page for more information about compiz and beryl??
<Tm_T> !compiz | funcrush
<ubotu> funcrush: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<funcrush> ubotu : thank you!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you!!! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> corinth: you mean it doesn't affect at all?
<corinth> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tm_T> corinth: check kmix settings
<Tm_T> corinth: so it is using a right device etc
<corinth> Tm_t: If I set other keys as the volume shortcuts, it works. However, it doesn't show the graphical voule + and - bar.
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tm_T> volume shortcuts of what?
<corinth> Hmm?
<corinth> Oh, volume up, down, and mute.
<Tm_T> yes, but what app
<Teapot> I was wrong. I apologise. Close though. :D Lol.
<Tm_T> Teapot: you can usually trust my word
<corinth> Tm_T: Global shortcuts.
<Tm_T> corinth: of what app
<Teapot> I am a (K)ubuntu noob.
<corinth> I'm not sure what you mean. KMix, maybe?
<Tm_T> corinth: hmm, where did you set these settings?
<Teapot> I'm normally a PCLinuxOS user.
<Tm_T> Teapot: I'm not ;)
<corinth> Tm_T: KMix - Settings - Configure Global Shortcuts
<Tm_T> corinth: ah, that's Kmix then
<Tm_T> corinth: interesting that it doesn't show OSD then
<Teapot> Kde developer.... I'm in awwww....
<corinth> Tm_T: Yeah, and that it won't work with my volume + and - keys. I'm figuring that some other volume setting in Kubuntu is using it, whatever uses the OSD. Maybe
<Tm_T> corinth: hmmm, it sort of uses Kmix but not directly
<Tm_T> corinth: so it should work rightaway, interesting
<corinth> Tm_T: Yeah.
<corinth> Oh well, on to the next issue.
<corinth> KWin is nice, but I prefer compiz-fusion.
<corinth> I have it installed and working, save one issue.
<corinth> In ubuntu it works fine.
<corinth> In Kubuntu, it multiplies the number of desktops I have x2 in the pager applet.
<corinth> The second one, respectively, doesn't work when clicked on.
<corinth> Nevermind about that, actually.
<Teapot> Be back soon! Hopefully...
<hangthedj> wow, #ubuntu is overwhealming
<corinth> Global question:
<corinth> What's your favorite window decoration for kwin?
<hangthedj> whats yours
<corinth> Out of the defaults, plastik.
<corinth> I'm wondering if there is anything much better out there, though, Plastik is getting a bit old for me.
<ardchoille> kwin-baghira
<corinth> Looked at it, but I'm not really a fan of the os x look.
<ardchoille> I seem to be the only one left, lol
<corinth> Lol
<Tm_T> corinth: B2
<Tm_T> corinth: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<Tm_T> I know, ugly, that's actually intended
<corinth> What a coincidence, I downloaded that SW galaxy map today, lol.
<Tm_T> :/
<corinth> Lol.
<bazhang> corinth: kbfx menu to replace kmenu and superkaramba and tons of addons
<ThusLex> teapot u there?
<corinth> bazhang: I use the kicker from suse 10.2/3 anyway.
<momal> permission denied to scd0, permissions are set and i am in the cdrom usergroup. but still can't access media:/scd0 (running 7.10) after an automount from putting in the dvd.
<corinth> bazhang: What is superkaramba, though?
<bazhang> corinth: ah a kicker fan :}
<momal> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<corinth> bazhang: addicted :-)
<corinth> Kind of like screenlets?
<bazhang> corinth: you can check out at kde-look.org some of the superkaramba plugins/addons--it's available in the repos--err widgets I now recall
<bazhang> corinth: and ubotu agrees it's good as well :}
<corinth> Hehe
<corinth> I searched for superkaramba in adept, nothing.
 * Tm_T likes KDE without SK and other bloats
<bazhang> corinth: I believe the apt-cache search turns it up
<corinth> should apt-get install superkaramba work?
<Tm_T> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<bazhang> well, it is a bloat, but less troublesome than compiz :}
<Tm_T> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 533 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<Tm_T> bazhang: I don't use compiz either
<bazhang> corinth: that will do it
<bazhang> Tm_T: I have to have a tiny bit of eye candy :}
<row> What is the "super" button?
<hangthedj> i think its just sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<bazhang> row: windows
<row> ah windows
<row> I was right just pressing wrong combo
<row> :P
<Tm_T> bazhang: erm, I do have a lot actually
<bazhang> Tm_T: conky, or other?
<Tm_T> conky is one, but that's not the "candy" part
<bazhang> ok
<Tm_T> KDE itself has abilities to lots of good look, just fiddle about
<corinth> How can I get my desktop launchers (home folder, external drive) to open in dolphin when launching them?
<poison--> morning guys
<corinth> Is it possible to scale superkaramba widgets?
<SSJ_GZ> corinth: I don't think so, no, unless the applet was specifically written to allow it.
<corinth> Gotcha, thanks.
<SSJ_GZ> corinth: np :)
<SatManUK> i have installed all the java updates on the computer afaik, and i have installed firefox java plugin 1.4 - but when i try to open a java site it still says the plugin is misiing - any suggestions?
<SatManUK> how do i actually get firefox to detect its plug in.
<corinth> Where is dolphin located in the file directory?
<SatManUK> im removing it and reinstalling it to see if it fixes the problem
<hangthedj> i had a huge problem with this, as my time sheet for work is all java, i decided to install ubuntu on my laptop instead of kubuntu (still run kubuntu on the desktop) and it worked fine.
<hangthedj> not sure what the difference is
<stdin> SatManUK: which java package did you install?
<SatManUK> java 5 j
<SatManUK> jre
<SatManUK> and mozilla java plugin 1.4
<SatManUK> java works on konqueror but it doesn't display my java upload script properly
<SatManUK> it can't view the contents of a directory
<poison--> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<stdin> SatManUK: you'll probably have better luck with "sun-java6-plugin"
<corinth> I can't get kaffeine to play my dvd movie.
<SatManUK> thanks for that.. working now cheers stdin
<stdin> SatManUK: no problem :)
<poison--> corinth, did u instaled the codecs?
<stdin> corinth: have you installed libdvdread3, libdvdnav4 and libdvdcss2 ?
<poison--> beated u stdin :D
<stdin> poison--: but I gave the package names ;)
<poison--> true, true
<poison--> eheheh
<corinth> stdin: yes, yes, and yes.
<stdin> so what does kaffeine say when you try to play it ?
<poison--> corinth, try to change the engine of kaffeine to opengl
<poison--> i had the same issue, i ended installing kmplayer and mplayer, and all got fixed
<corinth> poison: It only has kaffeine-xine
<poison--> think kmplayer lets u change to opengl tho
<corinth> stdin: It doesn't say anything, it just freezes.
<poison--> humm, dats not a codec issue than
<poison--> corinth, can u try MPlayer?
<corinth> poison: let me try
<ThusLex> hello?
<hangthedj> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ThusLex> someone must know how to get my ubuntu 7.04 to work with wireless internet on my laptop????
<Tm_T> !wifi | ThusLex
<ubotu> ThusLex: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ThusLex> how do i find out my wireless card?
<Tm_T> lspci in konsole
<hangthedj> you should be able to do something like lspci|grep wireless
<Tm_T> aye
<hangthedj> ahh
<hangthedj> lspci|grep ethernet
<hangthedj> and look for the 802
<ThusLex> but in windows how do i do it?
<corinth> Sorry, who was I just talking to about Kaffeine crashing with my DVDs?
<hangthedj> ipconfig /all
<ThusLex> if i culd get internet on ubuntu i would do it  but since i cant i need to sort it out on vista...
<ThusLex> how do i find out what my wireless card is in vista?
<hangthedj> err Start -> Run -> cmd -> ipconfig /all
<hangthedj> its been awhile, but i think that should do it
<ThusLex> Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter is my wireless card right?
<corinth> ThusLexx: yes
<ThusLex> meh
<ThusLex> its not on that site :(
<ThusLex> my card
<hangthedj> ThusLex are you running Gutsy?
<ThusLex> no
<ThusLex> im on vista at the moment
<hangthedj> i mean did it not work on gutsy?
<ThusLex> did what not work on gutsy?
<ThusLex> the internet?
<hangthedj> Your wireless card
<ThusLex> well not that im aware of no
<ThusLex> i tried it wireless
<ThusLex> then it said it wasnt connected
<hangthedj> and your running gutsy not fiesty?
<ThusLex> and it had  two options: wired connection and manual connection or something like that
<ThusLex> wired connection worked fine when i used a cable to the internet
<ThusLex> gutsy is ubuntu 7.04 right?
<hangthedj> gutsy is 7.10
<hangthedj> feisty is 7.04
<ThusLex> meh yeah i mean 7.04
<ThusLex> wait
<ThusLex> ah no i got 7.10
<ThusLex> soz
<ThusLex> so yeah i got gutsy
<ThusLex> :p
<hangthedj> my atheros works on gutsy
<hangthedj> maybe try getting the sources to madwifi and compiling and installing them.
<ThusLex> ook
<hangthedj> i wrote a walkthrough for fiesty at www.geocities.com/sikofitt
<hangthedj> it might work
<hangthedj> maybe you have a newer card than me
<ThusLex> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu
<ThusLex> thats right isnti t?
<ThusLex> isnt it
<poison--> <ThusLex, try ndiswrapper
<poison--> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<poison--> worked perfect for me with that car
<poison--> card*
<hangthedj> Atheros doesn't need ndiswrapper madwifi supports it
<poison--> <hangthedj, madwifi is good, but its not that easy
<ThusLex> i went on that help.ubuntu site, doesnt have my card on it...
<ThusLex> hm
<poison--> <ThusLex, i used ndiswrapper with asus, acer and sony laptops
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: what card do you have?
<ThusLex> gonna be kinda hard to download all these programs and things with no internet on linux :p
<poison--> worked like a charme
<ThusLex> erm
<ThusLex> wait
<ThusLex>  Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
<hangthedj> it is pretty easy, install build-essentals linux-headers-$(uname -r), compile, install
<hangthedj> there you go
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: cant you used wired til you get your wireless setup?
<ThusLex> the other computer is on the wire
<hangthedj> ahh, mine is AR5006EG
<ThusLex> and my mum is using it
<hangthedj> new computer?
<ThusLex> yeah
<ThusLex> about 2 or 3 weeks old
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=457852
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: its too new-a-card for madwifi (at present). Ndiswrapper will do you
<ThusLex> ok
<ThusLex> well brb
<ThusLex> let me put mirc on the other computer so i sort this out
<hangthedj> could always try the svn or cvs of madwifi .. pfft
<hangthedj> i was joking
<hangthedj> :p
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: Why not use XChat, its free
<Tm_T> why not use all other free IRC clients aswell
<hangthedj> bitchx!
<Tm_T> irssi <3<3<3
<hangthedj> :D
<ThusLex> Atheros AR5007EG on Feisty Fawn (with ndiswrapper)
<ThusLex> will it work with gutsy as well?
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: Should be essentially the same. Just get it on wired and sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<hangthedj> ThusLex, its worth a shot right?
<ThusLex> yeah
<ThusLex> just dont want to mess up the new laptop :p
<ThusLex> dont fancing getting killed yet
<hangthedj> well the wifi doesn't work now, so ....
<ThusLex1> ok im now on the other computer
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: then follow the instructions to install the hardware using the windows inf file
<poison--> <ThusLex, i think i have a how 2 here to install dat card
<poison--> with ndiswrapper tho
<ThusLex> ...
<ThusLex> tell me poison--
<hangthedj> or go to madwifi.org and see if the svn supports the new card
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: sudo ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf
<poison--> that :D
<ThusLex> hm wait, let me get linux up
<poison--> u need the right driver tho
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: then start from step 7 as apt will install the ndiswrapper for you
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/Atheros#AtherosAR5007EG
<ThusLex1> k
<ThusLex1> ok linux is loading on the laptop now
<ThusLex1> so i type sudo ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf in linux right?
<dread> 7leave
<ThusLex1> ???
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex1: if that is the name of the inf file you have in your windows driver
<ThusLex1> meh this is complicated
<ThusLex1> what do i have to do first?
<ThusLex1> get this ndiswrapper?
<ThusLex1> or what?
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex1: have you installed ndiswrapper?
<poison--> <ThusLex1, find the windows driver first
<ThusLex1> ok
<ThusLex1> any idea how i do that?
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex1: are you on a laptop?
<poison--> dont u have the cd?
<ThusLex1> im using the normal computer to talk to u
<ThusLex1> but im using the laptop for linux and that
<ThusLex1> the cd for?
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex1: ok what make / model is the laptop
 * ActionParsnip prays not acer
<ThusLex1> lol
<ThusLex1> Acer Aspire 5310
<ThusLex1> so now what?
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex1: this pretty much walks yo uthrough it
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex1: http://www1.webng.com/leftfieldnz/acer5310.html
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex1: just replace feisty with gutsy
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex1: should be ok
<ThusLex1> omg
<ThusLex1> this is like another language for me :(
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex1: actually, thats for broadcom
<ThusLex1> im so stuffed
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex1: its not so hard
<ThusLex1> on that page
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex1: I'll get you the driver file link
<ThusLex1> i start on the WIFI section which is futher down right?
<poison--> ThusLex1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs?highlight=%28%28WifiDocs%7CDevice%7CTRENDnet+TEW-421PC+H%7CW%3AB1+%28ndiswrapper%29%29%29
<ActionParsnip> yeah but you need the driver for the atheros
<ThusLex1> okk
<tsb_> My computer runs utf8, I want konsole to behave correctly on an iso-8859-1 server, how do I fix the encoding?
<ThusLex1> any luck wit the drive file link ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex1: http://www.atheros.cz/download/drivers/ar5xxx/xp32-5.3.0.56-whql.zip
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex1: its a hard file to find but got it
<ThusLex1> so i have to download that onto ubuntu right?
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex1: yes, then extract it
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex1: there are 3 files in there
<ThusLex1> ok well i will have to get an irc on the laptop
<ThusLex1> so i can talk
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex1: ok
<ThusLex1> what is a good irc chat for ubuntu?
<ThusLex1> and whats the easiest way t odownload it?
<ThusLex1> that "apt-get install .." way?
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex1: xchat is ok
<ThusLex1> so i type in apt-get install xchat?
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex1: you need to run sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex1: that too yes
<ThusLex1> ok
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex1: you'll need sudo apt-get install xchat or it wont work
<ThusLex1> well save that driver file link and send it to me when i come back on with linux plz ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex1: ok np
<bingobaer> morgen
<bingobaer> hi
<ActionParsnip> hey
<bingobaer> hat jemand ma ne halbe stunde oder so zeit? ich wollte kubuntu installiern und hätte gern jemand dabei der mir hilft damit ich nix anderes kaputt mache
<ActionParsnip> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<pag> !de | bingobaer
<ubotu> bingobaer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bingobaer> ok danke
<bingobaer> thank you
<ActionParsnip> pag: was close
<ActionParsnip> pag: :)
<pag> ActionParsnip, yup :)
<ThusLex> meh
<ThusLex> im on linux
<Tm_T> oh noooo
<ThusLex> cant get terminal to download anything
 * Tm_T hides
<ThusLex> i typed in sudo apt-get install xchat
<Tm_T> ThusLex: any errors?
<ThusLex> but it said the package couldnt be found
<ThusLex> it said the same with ndiswrapper
<Tm_T> ahah
<pag> ThusLex, sudo apt-get update  first
<ThusLex> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: try sudo apt-get update
<ThusLex> ok its done
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: and install xchat and ndiswrapper
<ThusLex> hmm
<ThusLex> says the same with xchat
<pag> ThusLex, make sure you have Universe enabled
<ThusLex> ...
<ThusLex> how do i enable/disable it?
<pag> !universe | ThusLex
<ubotu> ThusLex: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ThusLex> kubuntu is the same as ubuntu then?
<pag> ThusLex, the core system is the same
<ThusLex> ok
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: you can add these: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<pag> ThusLex, differences come along on default set of applications
<ActionParsnip> Thus to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ThusLex> ok well i think im doing it
<ThusLex> adding the repositroies
<ThusLex> ahhh
<ThusLex> its done it now
<ThusLex> its installing xchat :)
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: yay, wtg :D
<ThusLex> so after i'll do ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: do the same withndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: see, you are learning :D
<ThusLex> hehe
<ThusLex> i owe it to all of u :p
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: that's why its called a community
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: wget http://www.atheros.cz/download/drivers/ar5xxx/xp32-5.3.0.56-whql.zip
<ThusLex> ahh yes i'll download that
<Thus_Lex> ok im now using xchat
<ActionParsnip> http://youtube.com/watch?v=XzMvrNxnMD8
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: ok cool
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: do you have ndis?
<Thus_Lex> no
<Thus_Lex> it says it couldnt find package
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: try ndiswrapper-common
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: and ndiswrapper-utils
<hangthedj> 33.6 fax modem
<Thus_Lex> ok the -common is working ActionParsnip
<Thus_Lex> should i do the utils one?
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: yeah and get linux-headers too
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: and ndisgtk
<Thus_Lex> Package ndiswrapper-utils is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Thus_Lex> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Thus_Lex> is only available from another source
<Thus_Lex> However the following packages replace it:
<Thus_Lex>   ndiswrapper-common
<Thus_Lex> E: Package ndiswrapper-utils has no installation candidate
<Thus_Lex> ... ActionParsnip
<stdin> Thus_Lex: it's "ndiswrapper-utils-1.9"
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: sup
<Thus_Lex> ok doing that now
<stdin> no need for linux-headers, just ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (ndisgtk for a GUI)
<Thus_Lex> well ive just done headers
<ActionParsnip> stdin: just read it on some site
<Thus_Lex> ok
<stdin> you aren't compiling anything, so no headers needed
<Thus_Lex> installed them all
<Thus_Lex> downloaded that driver file
<Thus_Lex> now what?
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: extract the3 files to your home folder some place
<stdin> and we do have our own ndiswrapper guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Thus_Lex> ok ActionParsnip ive  done it...
<Thus_Lex> extracted it
<Thus_Lex> now what...
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: ok cd into the folder and run sudo ndiswrapper -i <some .inf file>
<stdin> if you installed the GUI, use that
<Thus_Lex> so i go to the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: youcan use terminal or the gui, your call
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: terminal imho is easier
<Thus_Lex> for people that know how to use it
<Thus_Lex> but im going to conquer it! :p
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: you dont use Konqueror to install it
<ActionParsnip> you need to run ndisgtk
<Thus_Lex> no i mean im going to master the terminal :D
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: ok
 * stdin hopes ActionParsnip was making a pun then
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: ok fire up a terminal
<Thus_Lex> well ive ran the .inf file with ndiswrapper...
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: you need to do it as a command afaik
<ActionParsnip> sudo ndiswrapper -i <inf file name>
<Thus_Lex> yes ive done it
<im-a-n00b> hey all, looking for a new mobo for a linux box.. but want good linux compatibility.. i usually go asus.. but just wondering peoples thoughts.. hoping for a pciex16 gfx am2 chip and 2-4 gig of ram
<Thus_Lex> it came up: forcing parameter MapRegisters from 256 to 64
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: ok does ndiswrapper -l look ok (el not iy)
<Thus_Lex> lots of time
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: should give {name of driver} driver present, hardware present
<anto> When i try restarting my network "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" it says that eth0 does not exist
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: or similar
<Thus_Lex> this comes up
<Thus_Lex> net5211 : driver installed
<Thus_Lex>         device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: sweet
<stdin> you should blacklist that ath_pci module too
<ActionParsnip> stdin: does that look ok to you
<stdin> ActionParsnip: yep
<Thus_Lex> ok now what?
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: sudo depmod -a
<stdin> you should do:    echo "ath_pci" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<stdin> to stop the alternate driver loading
<tsb_> Is it possible to have kosole set the encoding based on SSL_CONNECTION? (ie which server you are connected to)
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: any errors?
<Thus_Lex> i typed in sudo depmod -a and it took about 20 seconds for anythign to happen
<Thus_Lex> then i typed the modprobe ndiswrapper and nothing happened
<Thus_Lex> just a new ubuntu@ubuntu:
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: this is good
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: just need sudo ifup wlan0
<Thus_Lex> Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<ActionParsnip> stdin: will he need to add sudo ndiswrapper -m in his /etc/modules file
<ActionParsnip> stdin: so ndiswrapper is loaded at boot
<stdin> ActionParsnip: "sudo ndiswrapper -m" adds ndiswrapper to /etc/modules, so just need to do that command once
<Thus_Lex> now what ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> stdin: cheers man
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: sudo ndiswrapper -m
<Thus_Lex> ok now what?
<stdin> Thus_Lex: can you post the output of "iwconfig" to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org too, just to make sure everything is working?
<im-a-n00b> no one with board recommendations?
<stdin> im-a-n00b: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<im-a-n00b> stdin: kk thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> stdin: how does that paste thing work. Does it just update to everyone accessing when a user pastes?
<Thus_Lex> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46077/
<Thus_Lex> so what do I do now???
<ActionParsnip> stdin: i got it :)
<stdin> ActionParsnip: it just creates a page with that text on it, then the user gives back the url :)
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: you should now be able to access your network config and setup the network from there
<stdin> Thus_Lex: ok, can you also post "ifconfig" now? (you may have to reboot for everything to work
<stdin> ActionParsnip: not quite
<ActionParsnip> stdin: bah, I always by netgear wifi. Not overly in love with ndiswrapper
<Thus_Lex> stdin: bash: ipconfig: command not found
<ActionParsnip> stdin: what else is needed
<stdin> Thus_Lex: i said "ifconfig" not "ipconfig" ;)
<Thus_Lex> oh :p
<stdin> ActionParsnip: it may need a reboot to make sure the ath_pci driver is unloaded and ndiswrapper has control
<ActionParsnip> Thus_Lex: do the above. stdin cheers man
<Thus_Lex> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46078/
<ActionParsnip> stdin: dont we have to do some radiostate shenanigans
<poison--> lol@ipconfig
<stdin> Thus_Lex: ok, now after you reboot, if you see the same in both commands something is wrong. so let's hope it shows different after a reboot
<Thus_Lex> ok brb then
<brent> hi
<ActionParsnip> h ibrent
<brent> anyone have trouble installing compiz in kubuntu amd64 7.10?
<stdin> did you follow the guide?
<stdin> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<brent> awesome, thanks
<brent> !compiz
<ActionParsnip> stdin loves the !
<stdin> ActionParsnip: saves me typing out the same info over and over and over and over and over....
<Armakidon> .j ubuntu-ru
<ActionParsnip> heheh stdin, I can see it ;)
<ActionParsnip> stdin: where are you from?
<stdin> UK
<ActionParsnip> stdin: me too. LEEDS
<stdin> I'm in B'Ham
<ThusLex> well i got some really really bad news
<ActionParsnip> ..
<ThusLex> linux is running of a disc
<ThusLex> so of course when i restarted it nothing was saved -_-
<ThusLex> its a re writeable disc so i thought it would save it all...
<stdin> heh, we thought you'd installed it to the HDD
 * ActionParsnip looks at stdin :(
<ThusLex> erm
<ThusLex> is it possible to run it off my usb key?
<ThusLex> AND actually save the stuff on it
<poison--> lol, instaled compiz-fusion and my process table is gone
<poison--> lol
<ThusLex> ActionParsnip or stdin?
<stdin> ThusLex: not sure if it's working yet. that feature was broken a release or two ago. but even if it's fixed, it'll only save data from /home/ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: yes you can install it to a usb key. as it is a writable media, the settings will stay. We assumed you had installed the system and not just running it live
<Jucato> poison--: what do you mean by "gone"?
<stdin> you'd need to remaster the desktop cd to have it use ndiswrapper
<ThusLex> well how do i do it actionparsnip?
<ThusLex> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/21/usb-ubuntu-704-persistent-install-for-linux-users/
<ThusLex> is that link the right instructions?
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: if you do it it will WIPE your hard drive and remove whatever is on there at the moment
<ThusLex> it will wipe my harddrive on my laptop?
<ThusLex> or on my usb key?
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: if you do a normal install, yes. The USB drive install walkthrough looks cool
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: the USB install wont touch your internal drive
<ThusLex> ok well i'll follow the instructions now
<stdin> not sure that's exactly what you want, I think that will save only user's settings, not system settings
<stdin> but you can try and hope :)
<poison--> Jucato, doest show any process running
<poison--> :D
<poison--> cant Kill nothing now :(
<Jucato> poison--: are you sure you don't have anything filtered (text in the filter bar)?
<poison--> nope
<poison--> all ok
<poison--> second time compiz messes around with it
<Jucato> All Processes is set?
<poison--> yes
<Jucato> weird...
<Jucato> but top is behaving normally?
<poison--> "top"?
<Jucato> in Konsole :)
<poison--> ohh yes
<Jucato> bleh compiz-foo
<Jucato> :P
<ThusLex> i really hope this works
<poison--> lmao
<poison--> damn virtualbox is eating all my resources
<poison--> gonna kill compiz
<poison--> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ThusLex> lol
<ThusLex> the first stage doesnt work
<ThusLex> Type umount /dev/sdx1
<ThusLex> bash: unmount: command not found
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: it wont be sdx1
<ThusLex> yes ive done it as sdb1
<poison--> omg
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: it'll be sd<some letter>
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: try df in konsole
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: this will give you the info you need
<ThusLex> /dev/sdb1               995808    719504    276304  73% /media/disk
<ThusLex> even when i
<ThusLex> oops
<ThusLex> yes but when i type @u
<ThusLex> unmount
<ActionParsnip> Thug-life: then its sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<ThusLex> oh
<ThusLex> so u put sudo infront of every command?
<ThusLex> or most
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: users cant unmount stuff
<ThusLex> ah ok
<ThusLex> soz
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: only when its an admin task and its a command line command
<stdin> it should probably be "pumount /dev/sdb1"
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: if you want to run a gui app (like kate) then use kdesu
<ThusLex> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# sudo unmount /dev/sdb1
<ThusLex> sudo: unmount: command not found
<stdin> ThusLex: "umount" not "unmount"
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: umount
<ThusLex> meh
<ThusLex> i need to start reading
<stdin> it's important you do ;)
<stdin> the console is powerful, so you need to be careful
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: you can type um and then press tab
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: it finishes stuff for you
<ThusLex> ok
<stdin> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<stdin> :)
<ActionParsnip> ThusLex: I pretty much keep my pinkie on tab the whole time
<ThusLex> ok
<stdin> and the backspace key are the two most used keys on my keyboard
<Jucato> shift, left control, left win key, left alt, and enter... all rubbed out..
<Jucato> (win key, for Amarok...)
<stdin> if I could get my media keys to work, I wouldn't need my win key
 * Jucato has no such keys... old keyboard...
<stdin> it's the only thing I miss, I've created a script to set the brightness for me so I don't miss those keys
<ThusLex> If everything has gone as it should, you should now be able to boot Ubuntu 7.04 from the USB flash device and it should save your changes, restoring them on boot.
<ThusLex> hmm
<ThusLex> hm ok
<ThusLex> should work now
<ThusLex> let me see..
<ThusLex> brb
<marciano> ls
<marciano> oi
<ThusLex> meh
<ThusLex> stdin?
<ThusLex> no when it tries to boot the usb key
<ThusLex> it comesu p
<ThusLex> Could not find kerrnel image: vmlinuz
<lg188> hello
<stdin> ThusLex: that page says you may need to install lilo on the usb drive
<ThusLex> lilo?
<ThusLex> where can i get that?
<stdin> ThusLex: "sudo apt-get install lilo" then do "lilo -M /dev/sdb"
<lg188> is everybody ok ?
<ThusLex> stdin
<ThusLex> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lilo -M /dev/sdb1
<ThusLex> Fatal: /dev/sdb1 is not a master device with a primary parition table
<stdin> ThusLex: /dev/sdb, not /dev/sdb1
<ThusLex> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lilo -M /dev/sdb
<ThusLex> Fatal: creat /boot/boot.0810: Permission denied
<stdin> use sudo then
<row> Anyone here use compiz no how to get the desktop count to match if set number of desktops in kde to lets say 2, it shows 4 in the switcher in kde desktop switcher but in fact only has 2?
<row> I am using gusty kubuntu amd64
<stdin> row: compiz bug, nothing you can do except remove the pager applet
<ThusLex> The Master Boot Record of  /dev/sdb  has been updated.
<ThusLex> so it should work now?
<stdin> ThusLex: try it and see
<ThusLex> ok
<ThusLex> im gonna try it on my other computer
<ThusLex> i g2g
<ThusLex> i'll be bak later
<osman47> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ThusLex1> stdin
<ThusLex1> it still comes up the same error
<ThusLex1> any ideas? ....
<stdin> no, I've never tried to boot from usb
<remotechief_311> How can I install ".deb-FIles" (I thought it is something with dpkg...)
<stdin> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<ThusLex1> meh
<ThusLex1> i'll try it gain
<ThusLex1> again
<fredrik> .Hi I filde with uprade to 7.10 (a link opend in the package manager insted of Firefox) now I cant restart de upgrade, thr package manger is in use it says
<lg188> some question : (not really related to Kubuntu ):somebody knows alpha thing ,were you can do things by a some sort of machine
<fredrik> Failed
<remotechief_311> I want to install the file with shell
<stdin> remotechief_311: "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<stdin> !aptfix | fredrik, try this
<ubotu> fredrik, try this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<JackWinter> hiya, is there a command or program for setting pci latency and to reassign apic assigned irqs?
<remotechief_311> stdin: thanks ;)
<crashev> when I try to boot kubuntu-7.10-rc-desktop-amd64.iso livecd i get black screen on nvidia 8600GS - any workaround for that?
<JackWinter> or who knows maybe config files..
<fredrik> ubotu: thanks it worked
<stdin> crashev: tried in safe graphics mode?
<crashev> stdin: not, but anyway safe graphics mode is for instaltation purposes only not for running livecd distro ?
<stdin> crashev: for both
<crashev> will try it then
<JackWinter> any know if there is an ubuntu or linux hardware groiup?
<stdin> JackWinter: try ##linux
<ThusLex1> meh someone help :(
<ThusLex1> ive tried to do it again but it still wont work..
<ThusLex1> comes up it cant find the stupid image
<ThusLex1> anyone know???
<ThusLex1> :(
<remotechief_311> which is the best backup program (konserve?)
<ubuntu> lol
<sebastian^> hi folks :)
<mrsno> spotted a typo on the kubuntuhardy page
<mrsno> Thank you for your changes. Your attention to detail is appreciated.
<rallisopuli> hello
<rallisopuli> HALOOO HOMOT?!??!
<lovre> hi all
<pag> hey lovre :)
<lovre> my open office opens in fullscreen mode and i cant select anything from the menu, it acts weird. Im using compiz on kubuntu gutsy
<lovre> its not usable like this, is there anything i can do
<pag> lovre, well... I personally use neither, but you could try, if alt+f3 -> resize  or alt+f3 -> advanced -> fullscreen  will help you
<lovre> alt+f3 doesnt do anything
<pag> hmph... probably compiz has another keybinding for window menu then... :\
 * genii sips a coffee
<jtmoney> in compiz, what is the name of the feature that shows all the virtual desktops lined up in a line with a reflection on the bottom?
<pag> jtmoney, 'Desktop Wall' or something similiar iirc
<jtmoney> hmm, desktop plane?
<jtmoney> that disables the cube =(
<jtmoney> nah, that's not it... let me keep looking
<Jucato> desktop wall? maybe desktop grid? maybe #compiz-fusion ?
<jtmoney> ahh, i was wondering why #compiz was so dead
<jtmoney> whoops
<jtmoney> thanks, guys
<lovre> is there anywhere an option in openoffice to set it to load as a fullscreen or something else
<jtmoney> ahh, i needed compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<jtmoney> it's called "expo"
<jtmoney> ;)
<vlt> Hello. After creating and deleting some files in an NFS mounted directory I got three additional files matching ".nfs0001fed90000000[1-3]" in the directory. Any idea?
<vlt> Looking further into the files I can see that these are files I deleted using Konqueror.
<flake> is ut3 out yet, is it good, and is there a linux client for it
<vlt> I can't remove the files (busy). `fuser` tells me that a Konqueror process is using them.
<Daisuke-Ido> google, google, and google
<flake> looks like just a beta
<flake> please, i have googly eyes
<Daisuke-Ido> then there you have your answer :)
<Daisuke-Ido> i only recommend that because i don't know for sure
<flake> downloading beta right now, always get best speed from Gamers Hell
<vlt> I killed the Konqueror process and now the files are gone ... hmmmm funny
<flake> should be in stores by now, oh well.. off to try the demo
<flake> tried to install UT3 beta under wine, it wants IE5+ installed first before NET 2.0
<flake> hmm
<jac0b-work> I am having problem with adept it gives a error while it is configuring I think
<ThusLex> stdin u there?
<jac0b-work> is there any fix for it
<stdin> ThusLex: just about
<ThusLex> well it is sort of working
<ThusLex> it freezes when it asks me to boot ubuntu
<ThusLex> so i thought i wil try that lilo thing again
<ThusLex> but the problem is when i get and install it with the terminal
<ThusLex> it says i have to execute the /sbin/lilo
<ThusLex> how do i do that?
<ThusLex> oh and i have to open liloconfiguration(8) or something
<ThusLex> any ideas stdin?
<desman4774> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<stdin> ThusLex: I haven't used lilo in years, but I think you just do "sudo lilo /dev/sdb" or something like that
<mrsno> flake http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9433&iTestingId=16393 it doesn't look too good
<stdin> jac0b-work: give "sudo dpkg --configure -a" a go in konsole
<jac0b-work> thanks stdin
<ThusLex> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo lilo -M /dev/sdb
<ThusLex> Backup copy of /dev/sdb in /boot/boot.0810
<ThusLex> The Master Boot Record of  /dev/sdb  has been updated.
<ThusLex> well i;; try it again
<stdin> hmm, he still need to learn to read ;) I didn't say anything about "-M"
<desman4774> whats the name of a very good encrypteR?
<jac0b-work> can I use this for getting the correct sources for kubuntu or is this just for ubuntu http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<mrsno> !encrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<desman4774> !encrypt
<mrsno> desman4774 the ubuntu wiki has a few things mentioned on file encryption, there are a few methods really
<pag> jac0b-work, it works for both.
<stdin> jac0b-work: ubuntu and kubuntu use the same sources
<bcoffiel44> Hi all.  I'm a master noobian with linux....  Question:  i've dealt first hand with the knetwork manager glitch or whatever (had to reformat and reinstall the entire os).  yesterday though, it just wasn't showing up at all, even after multiple restarts.  I'd installed nothing, changed nothing since last it worked.  And then after booting into windows and working there (where the internet is...
<bcoffiel44> ...fine) and coming back it worked.  Any idea why this happened, and is there any command to reset the network interface or whatever?
<BluesKaj> Morning folks
<jac0b-work> thanks everyone for the help
<Dragonath> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". <-- quake3 startup says this. how do I fix it? :)
<mrsno> Dragonath you aren't launching q3 with sudo are you?
<Dragonath> no
<Dragonath> it worked two days ago, and I don't think I updated anything that mattered
<mrsno> ok so have you either enabled the restricted drivers, or installed the binary drivers for your graphics card manually?
<mrsno> if you got a kernel update then that could have caused it
<Dragonath> I don't think I have messed with drivers at all
<bcoffiel44> good mornign
<Dragonath> however I might be wrong
<mrsno> ok well try sudo /usr/bin/restricted-manager and check the box, if applicable :)
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, which grphx card ?
<stdin> erm, use system settings rather than starting it with sudo
<Dragonath> ati radeon 9600
<Dragonath> pro
<mrsno> sorry, that should be gksudo / kd-equivalent
<mrsno> using sudo for gui apps can cause problems :)
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, using the restricted driver ?
<ThusLex> argh
<Dragonath> yes, I think so
<ThusLex> someone must knwo why it keeps freezing whe
<ThusLex> when its loading from my usk key!?
<ThusLex> it must be my usb key
<BluesKaj> Dragonath,you can check in system settings /advanced
<ThusLex> even when i boot linux from the disc and have my usb key plugged in it freezes
<ThusLex> without the key its fine
<BluesKaj> ThusLex, you're confusing the bootup sequence , maybe
<ThusLex> well i have put linux on my usb key
<Dragonath> what bit under advanced settings?
<ThusLex> following a tutorial on the internet
<ThusLex> i take the disc out and plug my usb key in
<BluesKaj> restricted driver/enabled
<ThusLex> when it comes up the boot up screen to choose what i want to do, it just loads up to 100% then freezes..
<mrsno> ThusLex which tutorial did you use? i have used the guide on pendrivelinux.com successfully, i believe the ubuntu wiki has steps for persistant usb bootable too
<Dragonath> under system settings' advanced tab there's no mention of any restricted drivers
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, feisty or gutsy?
<Dragonath> there's just filesystems, system services, login manager, windows apps, audio encoding, kde resources, service manager and session manager
<ThusLex> i used this guide: www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/#more-243
<ThusLex> mrsno
<Dragonath> was feisty, updated to gutsy a few weeks ago
<ThusLex> is that the one u used?
<mrsno> ThusLex it might be, you could try fat32 in the partition stage, instead of fat16 (seemed to be quicker for me), but can i ask, are you using a usb2.0 pen ? usb 1 is too slow to be useable really
<osman47> where does the things go when i download them with adeptmangaer
<ThusLex> why am i using a usb 2.0 pen?
<mrsno> pen drives can be usb or usb2.0 ThusLex :)
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<ThusLex> what one is best then?
<ThusLex> usb or usb2.0
<mrsno> usb2.0 is much faster
<osman47> HELP PLS where do things go when i download them from adept manager?
<ThusLex> mrsno mine is a usb2.0
<Dragonath> they install themselves osman47
<Dragonath> adept manager downloads them and then installs them exactly where they should be
<ThusLex> Interface:  USB 2.0
<osman47> i know but how can i start them!?
<BluesKaj> osman47, usually in the k-menu
<mrsno> alright ThusLex , well try the guide again, maybe try fat32 instead of fat16 and lets see how that goes for you
<Dragonath> try typing the program's name in a terminal, too
<ThusLex> ok
<ThusLex> ill try again
<ThusLex> brb
<mrsno> me too
<Dragonath> BluesKaj: installed the manager, system settings says it is enabled
<osman47> how do i start them with terminal?
<Dragonath> quake3 fails to start
<BluesKaj> AFAIK fat16 isn't supported
<Dragonath> osman47: alt+f2 and the command
<Dragonath> or just open a terminal window
<Dragonath> and type the command in there
<osman47> i tried but i dont work
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, reboot
<Dragonath> noo, my uptime!
<Dragonath> ok, thanks, will do
<BluesKaj> relogin then
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: what doesn't support fat16?
<BluesKaj> reading and writing from ext3 , jhutchins
<BluesKaj> <---could be wrong , was sure I read that somewhere :)
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: You mean transferring files between the two?
<Dragonath> hmm, quake3 still refuses to work
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, yes
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: k, that's a myth.  All that's required is that the kernel support both filesystems for r/w, and Linux not only supports fat16 it supports fat12.
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: A lot of USB sticks are fat 16
<Dragonath> same error
<jhutchins> Dragonath: Trying to get it to work under wine?
<BluesKaj> IC jhutchins, ok , I withdraw my statement !
<Dragonath> no
<Dragonath> I installed the linux version
<BluesKaj> he needs DRI and 3D enabled
<Dragonath> and copied the pak files
<Dragonath> it actually worked, but then some update flicked a bad switch :)
<Dragonath> maybe something in xorg.conf?
<BluesKaj> ahh ok, that happened to me too, that damn notifier doesn't tell you when it's about to change your xorg file
<Dragonath> what lines should I search for?
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, post your xorg file in pastebin so we can have a look-see
<jembouge> hi every one?
<jembouge> I just installed kubntu and got a problem
<Dragonath> mm, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46100/
<jembouge> is anyone here?
<Dragonath> what problem?
<stdin> !ask
<agm_> what is username and password for live cd
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jembouge> well, I boot and everything is okay
<stdin> agm_: there isn't a password, username us "ubuntu"
<agm_> ok thanks
<jembouge> however, the login screen looks awful
<jembouge> the text like "login" and "password" are all oversized
<jembouge> so I don't know where to click or write the password
<youness> sudu -s
<youness> sudo -s
<jembouge> yeah, actually I can't see what's written
<jembouge> so I'm guessing there's something
<stdin> youness: ?
<jembouge> so anyone knows how to redefine the size of the text at the login screen?
<jembouge> so it doesn't appear huge, but normal size say about 16px
<jembouge> Dragonath?
<Dragonath> ehh I am too new to linux to know that
<Dragonath> but try ctrl alt + or -
<jembouge> ok I will next reboot
<youness> thasnot work on liux
<Dragonath> it's for zooming the screen
<Dragonath> but I don't know if it will help
<jembouge> ok thanks
<Dragonath> however
<Dragonath> if you just write your password and hit enter you should be okay
<Dragonath> since it usually starts there
<jembouge> yes, that's what I guessed and did :)
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, ' fglrxinfo ' in the terminal
<jembouge> but that still is a problem
<jembouge> I can't show that to anyone and advertise linux at the same time, that's not good :D
<youness> are you admin in your system
<Dragonath> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46101/
<jembouge> youness, talking to whom?
<martalli> I noticed something odd...I had an update today for my personal computer here at the office - upgrading OOo to 2.3.01-1ubuntu5.3, but when I ran apt-get dist upgrade on the other computers, they had no updates, even though they are on 1ubuntu5 still.
<martalli> Are big updates like that (lots of downloading) rolled out over a day or so, maybe depending on some character of the system?
<martalli> All of the computers have backports enabled in sources.list
<martalli> I have been updating with the CLI through ssh, but in any case the other computers aren't showing the adept icon in tyhe panel, as they would if updates were available
<youness> you config smb samba
<stdin> martalli: the update is in gutsy-proposed
<ThusLex1> meh, so now on the boot window it says "initrd.gz" when i choose to start ubuntu in the persistant mode....
<ThusLex1> anyone know how to fix it?
<matt-x11> How do I get my networking daemon / service (DHCP eth0) to start on boot? Whats the program called witrh an ncurses interface for editing debian daemons?
<matt-x11> ie what services get started at boort
<matt-x11> at the mo i have to do a '/etc/init.d/networking restart' to get connected
<stdin> matt-x11: not sure what that is, haven't used it in a while. but the network config file is /etc/network/interfaces  it should have "auto eth0" if you want it so set that device up at boot
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, you may have to uninstall the old driver , then reconfigure the Xorg file to the generic vesa driver. Then renable the restricted driver after doing so....that's what I had to do to get 3D and DRI . In order to get rid of the old driver:Launch the Terminal Application/Window and navigate to the /usr/share/ati folder. Enter the command : sudo sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<matt-x11> stdin: it does say that, but still no networking at boot
<matt-x11> AS I say, I have to run '/etc/init.d/networking restart' to get connected
<Dragonath> and then just reinstall all from adept?
<stdin> matt-x11: there is a GUI to configure the services, in system settings > advanced > system services
<stdin> matt-x11: as a last resort you could add the command to /etc/rc.local, but that's not a nice workaround
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, then in the terminal , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, choose the vesa driver and reboot , then enable the restricted driver
<matt-x11> stdin: I'm actually running xubuntu here, ands thew GNOME/GTK gui services manager doesn't even list a networking or DHCP service as an option. I wish i could remember the ncurses app i've used in the past for this
<matt-x11> i think its on of the debian tools
<stdin> matt-x11: I have too, just haven't needed to use it for ages so forgot about it... sure someone in #debian would know
<angelo> s
<qolo> how come I dont have the 'source' command anymore, how do I reload changes ( say to /etc/enviornment ) w/o rebooting ?
<stdin> qolo: source is builtin to bash
<stdin> bash and sh
<angelo> who have any experience with mobility framework?
<stdin> qolo: and a simple logout/in would work too
<matt-x11> rcconf!
<matt-x11> thats the tool i needed!
<stdin> heh
<mot_> sooo here's what happens in this video. check it (since it was removed from youtube and i can't find it)
<mot_> wtf
<mot_> http://phonephailure.ytmnd.com/
<jhutchins> stdin: Um, don't we use dash?
<stdin> jhutchins: /bin/sh = /bin/dash
<matt-x11> hmmm, why doesn'y rcconf list anything like 'network' , 'dhcp' or 'eth0' as an option??
<matt-x11> I'm running Feisty on PPC
<matt-x11> how do i 'add' sevices to ubuntu?
<methods> in gutsy can i use security as well as gutsy-security ?
<stdin> matt-x11: do you have /etc/rcS.d/S40networking ?
<stdin> methods: there is only gutsy-security
<methods> so how do i get libgd2-dev then /
<matt-x11> stdin: I do. Its just a link to /etc/init.d/networking
<stdin> methods: try libgd-dev
<stdin> matt-x11: then it is starting at boot, just before going into runlevel 2
<stdin> well, not "just" before...
<matt-x11> stdin: but te thing is that it doesn't start at boot which is why i'm here
<stdin> matt-x11: does eth0 have an IP before you restart networking?
<stdin> any IP
<matt-x11> Maybe adding that commands to rc.local is my best bet after all?
<stdin> it may be that for some reason it's just not working until too late in the boot process, so the 1st attempt to start networking fails
<matt-x11> stdin: I'll have to check but i think it may
<osman47> how can one sniff icq passwords is it possible with wireshark?
<stdin> matt-x11: if it has an IP (but not the one you expect) that it's not getting a DHCP reply, but it is starting at boot
<matt-x11> osman47: bit OT that
<stdin> that will not be answered
<osman47> OT?
<stdin> !ot | osman47
<osman47> !ot
<ubotu> osman47: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<stdin> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<osman47> what is !ot?
<stdin> read what ubotu says
<matt-x11> ot = off topic
<osman47> okay okay
<hig> Hey
<hig> kak na Rashin pereiti&
<matt-x11> stdin: so how would you try to fix this without just adding a networking restart to rc.local?
<qolo> stdin I dont have 'source'
<hig> mama
<stdin> matt-x11: delay the network starting (by renaming the symlink) or put another symlink in /etc/rc2.d I guess
<janci> hi
<stdin> qolo: what happens when you try?
<matt-x11> stdin: What would be a good name iew wherein the boot process is it most likely to work?
<stdin> matt-x11: easy way is to just copy the link from /etc/rcS.d/ to /etc/rc2.d/
<matt-x11> Thanks stdin! I'll try that now!
<ThusLex> stdin?
<stdin> yes ThusLex
<ThusLex> when i load linux off my usb key, at the boot screen when i choose to boot it in the persistant mode, a popup comes up saying initrd.gz and closes...
<ThusLex> how do i fix this?
<qolo> it says 'source' not found, nothing in apt repo's
<stdin> ThusLex: I've never tried to boot from a usb stick so I don't know
<stdin> qolo: and what does "echo $SHELL" say  ?
<qolo> ./bin/bash
<stdin> qolo: and what command are you trying to run?
<qolo> source /etc/aliases
<stdin> qolo: try just   ". /etc/aliases"              that is just replace the word "source" with "."
<jhutchins> qolo: Are you trying to apply the aliases in /etc/aliases?
<jhutchins> qolo: Generally, /etc/aliases is a list of aliases for email delivery on your system.
<qolo> doh
<qolo> yes, im trying to map cdx to 'cd /my/dir
<qolo> where do i put aliases like that
<jhutchins> Ok, in bash that would be done by .bashrc
<stdin> just add "alias cdx='cd /my/dir'" to your ~/.bashrc
<stdin> and type in "alias cdx='cd /my/dir'" to you shell if you don't want to have to resource it
<jhutchins> qolo: You can just issue the command alias cdx='cd /my/dir', or as stdin says add it to .bashrc.
<jhutchins> you do know that just cd or cd ~ will take you to your home directory, and cd - will take you to the previous directory?
<qolo> cool thanks!
<qolo> jhutchins: yes thx :)
<hydrogen> not to mention pushd and popd
<stdin> $CDPATH is good too
<TimS> Are there any alternatives to bryce in the 4D graphics area?
<osman47> where do the mf programms go when i installed them with adept manager
<osman47> i installed a programm to crypt my passwords that they are sure but i cant find it!
<bbm4n> guys where can i ask about a network problem in ubuntu?
<bbm4n> what channel?
<torch> where do the mf programms go when i installed them with adept manager
<stdin> torch:  open adept, click on the package, click details and click on the "Installed Files" tab
<torch> i installed a programm to crypt my passwords that they are sure but i cant find it!
<stdin> !repeat | torch
<ubotu> torch: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<docuslap> hola
<blendtux> i am looking for a good mindmapping tool any idea's
<docuslap> problemas con el mldonkey
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<torch> theinks
<docuslap> ok thanks for the information
<bbm4n> anyways i'll just ask here. does ubuntu ships with a firewall or something?
<stdin> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bbm4n> thanks :D
<ThusLex> anyone know about usb keys and ubuntu 7.10?
<DaSkreech> bbm4n: Linux ships with a firewall
<bbm4n> <DaSkreech>  ok i read the page but i cannot understand something
<mrsno> ThusLex something must have went wrong with the steps
<bbm4n> <DaSkreech>  how for example firefox connects normally if i haven't configured the build in firewall to open port 80?
<mandrake> ciao
<mandrake> come posso mettere il kde4 su kubuntu 7.10?
<DaSkreech> bbm4n: It ships with a firewall. Doesn't mean it's turned on :)
<bbm4n> <DaSkreech>  ohhhhhhh o_O
<mrsno> ThusLex you could also check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent , which has a similar method
<DaSkreech> bbm4n: it's shipped with a pretty free set of rules. distros don't normally play with it unless of course that's the point of teh Distro
<DaSkreech> bbm4n: it's pretty granualr and involved not something you want the average citizen to play with.
<ffwithf> buona sera
<DaSkreech> very very powerful though
<DaSkreech> bbm4n: http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html
<stdin> !es | mandrake
<ubotu> mandrake: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<stdin> bah
<stdin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mandrake> sorry
<bbm4n> <DaSkreech>  hehehheheh XD
<ffwithf> good evening
<DaSkreech> bbm4n: wonderful tool :)
<DaSkreech> !hi | ffwithf
<ubotu> ffwithf: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bbm4n> <DaSkreech> but i still dont get why i try to use nc for example, all the ports appear closed
<bbm4n> <DaSkreech>  and i get something like connection refused
<bbm4n> <DaSkreech>  like i do "sudo nc localhost 1111"
<bbm4n> <DaSkreech>  and i get ".... :Connection refused"
<jhutchins> what's nc s'posed to be?
<stdin> bbm4n: that's probably because you don't have anything listening to port 1111 on your localhost
<stdin> nc - TCP/IP swiss army knife
<stdin> aka: netcat
<DaSkreech> What's running on 1111 ?
<jhutchins> Ah.
<jhutchins> netcat I know.
<bbm4n> nothing !
<bbm4n> thats my problem!
<stdin> what do you want to run on 1111 ?
<jhutchins> bbm4n: Youhave to have something listening on 1111 in order to connect to it.
<bbm4n> i want to do a file transfer and i am too bored to install sshd
<bbm4n> XD
<bbm4n> <jhutchins>  i have done on a separate console "nc -l localhost"
<stdin> bbm4n: well, for starters. there's a file sharing applet that you can put on kicker. and 2nd) you have to be root to open any port below 1024
<jhutchins> stdin: 1111 is above 1024...
<jhutchins> bbm4n: Perhaps you need to tell nc what port to listen on.
<stdin> jhutchins: I'm pretty sure netcat doesn't listen to 1111, something lower
<stdin> nope, I'm wrong  :p
<stdin> netcat will listen to a random port
<bbm4n> ok ok i fixed it!!!
<bbm4n> wait to understand what i changed
<bbm4n> looooooooool
<bbm4n> i didn;t sudo while opening the port and i thought it was opened - i didn't got any warnings
<bbm4n> and i was trying to connect on a port not-open
<bbm4n> XD
<bbm4n> loool it happens to me all the time
<bbm4n> the forget to sudo problem
<bbm4n> its like a remnant from my windows days :D
<bbm4n> thanks guys :D
<auctmore> on my kubuntu 7.10 ltsp 5.x installation only the master user from the kubuntu installation can login from a terminal.
<ThusLex> anyone here with usb key and gutsy knowledge?
<NickNak> ThusLex: what's the problem?
<ThusLex> well i have been looking at this tutorial: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install
<ThusLex> but all that happens is one the boot screen, it freezes
<ThusLex> then I tried to change the partition thing from FAT16 to FAT32, how when i choose the persistant mode, a popup comes up saying initrd.gz and closes
<ThusLex> i dont know what to do...
<Dr_willis> im suprised someone hasent made a ububntu to usbpendrive tool yet. Or just made some sort of image you can copy to a usb drive.
<Dr_willis> I donteven have a usb pen drive any more.. :( lost it.
<genii> Dr_willis: There is
<ThusLex> yeah, someone should
<ThusLex> cos i can never get it to work :(
<ThusLex> there is what genii?
<Dr_willis> actually i do have a little 2.2 gb external mini-hd type usb drive. :)
<genii> ThusLex: There is a usb sick/pendrive .img file in the repos
<Dr_willis> wonder where it went. It has DSL on it
<genii> *tick/pen
<genii> bah typos
<ThusLex> in the repos?
<mrsno> ThusLex what happens when you follow the ubuntu documentation , on the link i pasted?
<ThusLex> tell me the linik again...
<ThusLex> i only followed this one: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install
<Vermux> what is /dev/null ?
<auctmore> is anyone here using ltsp 5.x on kubuntu 7.10 ?
<mrsno> !persistant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrsno> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> a device that you can copy to and everything that goes to it.. is gone. :)
<mrsno> hmm, sec
<mrsno> ThusLex https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ThusLex> wow
<ThusLex> that is a lot of reading
<Vermux> what is /dev/null ?
<mandrake> hi
<mandrake> can i have the italy chan again?
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DaSkreech> Vermux: a black hole
<mandrake> tnx
<mrsno> ThusLex you will see most of the information is the same, with some changes near the end
<Vermux> DaSkreech: ?
<davide> itaiano?
<DaSkreech> Vermux: It's a black hole
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Vermux> DaSkreech: what do u mean?
<DaSkreech> Vermux: You asked waht is /dev/null ?
<genii> ThusLex: I previously used this way for 7.04 , should work equally as good with 7.10, just get the 7.10 .img file and so on https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<senorpedro> does the new nvidia driver work now?
<Vermux> DaSkreech: what do u mean black hole in this context?
<jhutchins> !info orts2
<ubotu> Package orts2 does not exist in gutsy
<DaSkreech> Vermux: It's a black hole. Anythign put into /dev/null is never seen on this side of the event horizon
<jhutchins> !find orts
<ubotu> Found: linux-backports-modules, linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-386, linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic, linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-server, linux-backports-modules-386 (and 16 others)
<DaSkreech> It's just gone
<Vermux> DaSkreech: is it a trash file?
<jhutchins> you can also copy /dev/nul to various things.
<jhutchins> Vermux: in unix systems, everythign can be delt with as a file.  /dev/nul is literally null.  It's nothing.
<DaSkreech> Vermux: You can use it as such if you like
<jhutchins> Vermux: If you copy something to it, that something is nowhere == gone.
<jhutchins> Vermux: If you copy it to something, that something becomes full of nothing.
<jhutchins> Vermux: If you pipe it to something, that something will become empty.
<Vermux> jhutchins: Thanks. do u have an example why would u use it?
<DaSkreech> Vermux: all of the above
<jhutchins> dd if=/dev/nul of=/some/file bs=512 count=10 Gives you a ten block file of nulls (00).
<auctmore> Vermux: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_sink gives a full description
<DaSkreech> When you need something to be nothing
<Dr_willis> runsomecommandthatspitsoutlotsofoutput > /dev/null
<Dr_willis> kills off the output.
<jhutchins> I use it in script files when I don't want the output of a command to clutter the system up somewhere <command> > /dev/nul
<Dr_willis> dd if=/dev/nul  of=/dev/hda  ------> will whipe out the hard drive also. :)
<Dr_willis> dd if=/dev/urandom  of=/dev/hda  ------> will whipe out the hard drive also. :)
<jhutchins> Some poor guy - might have been here, yesterday - was told to do "rm -rf /" and did.
<medhat> hi
<Vermux> jhutchins: who told him to do that?
<stdin> try not to post those commands, even in a warning. someone's bound to try it
<medhat> i  have problem
<Vermux> Dr_willis: why would u have so much output that u wont need?
<jhutchins> Vermux: Someone in another channel, apparently impatient with his newbishness.
<Dr_willis> Vermux,  with scripting often you dont need the messages/warnings/whatever.
<medhat> i see my hard drives in /media but when i get into it i found nothing
<medhat> any one can help me with that
<Vermux> Dr_willis: Ic
<jhutchins> Vermux: If, for instance, you are running commands that have output as a nightly maintenance job, and you don't need to see the standard output.
<DaSkreech> medhat: are they mounted?
<Vermux> jhutchins: so why at first place u would want such output to be written. Wont u want output only in case something is wrong?
<Dr_willis> then ya got /media and then theres media:/ in konqueror that shows different things.. (or is it just media:)
<medhat> they were mounted but today i dont know
<Dr_willis> Vermux,  could be the program you are using dosent work that way.
<medhat> three is sda5 sda10 like usual
<medhat> but empty
<medhat> i cant see my data
<Dr_willis> sounds to me like theya re not mounted.
<ThusLex> mrsno can you send me that link again pleases?
<jhutchins> Vermux: let's say you want to copy a list of files using a utility that always lists the files as it copies them.  You want to do it as a backup every night, and all you need to know is if it succeeded, not the whole list of files.
<ThusLex> im now on linux so i can start
<Dr_willis> medhat,   check in  media:/  see if the drives shiow up there.
<Vermux> jhutchins: ok
<jhutchins> Vermux: If you just do filcopier > /dev/nul, then only error messages will attempt to display.  Since there's no display, they'll go to email to you.
<ThusLex> mrsno??
<medhat> i dont know but while iam loggin in linux chck my drives and found errors in sda1 which windows system drive it hangs then i press ALt +ctrl +delet
<medhat> and it log in
<jhutchins> Vermux: Otherwise, you'd get the list of files, pluss any error messages lost in the email.
<medhat> there is drives but empty drives
<Vermux> jhutchins: ic
<jhutchins> Vermux: Most software that is commonly used for maintenance eventually evolves a 'quiet' switch, but until it does, you can do that.
<Dr_willis> medhat,  Hmm. these are windows drives that you are truing to access?
<Vermux> jhutchins: do u mean that quite switch do the same thing, but it is part of the program?
<medhat> all the drives are empty but linux system drive
<genii> That didn't answer the q
<medhat> yes some of them windows and there was ext3 too and its the same with it
<mteren> hello
<jhutchins> Vermux: Yes.
<jhutchins> Vermux: Here's a three-line program that runs every night on my mail server:
<jhutchins> # /usr/bin/sa-learn --mbox --spam ~/mail/spam > /dev/null 2>&1
<jhutchins> /usr/bin/sa-learn --mbox --spam ~/mail/spam
<jhutchins> cp -f ~/.spamt ~/mail/spam > /dev/null > /dev/null 2>&1
<auctmore> is anyone here using ltsp 5.x on kubuntu 7.10 ?
<jhutchins> With the first line commented like that, spamassassin learns from any of the messages in ~/mail/spam, then copies an empty mail folder on top of the file.
<DaSkreech> !paste | jhutchins
<ubotu> jhutchins: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<jhutchins> DaSkreech: Three lines, with warning.
<medhat> is there any one can tell me how can i stop linux chk drives whil log in
<DaSkreech> jhutchins: one warning with tongue in cheek
<jhutchins> Vermux: as it stands now, it emails me a report that says something like "spamassassin learned from three messages".
<jhutchins> Vermux: If I un-comment the first line, I don't get a report.
<medhat> its chk drives every start and it taks so long times though it found many errors in windows system drive
<jhutchins> Vermux: (... and comment the second).
<mrsno> ThusLex https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent :)
<Vermux> jhutchins: what is 2>&1
<jhutchins> Vermux: For users who don't want a daily report, everythign goes to /dev/nul, but I want the report to make sure it's running.
<jhutchins> Vermux: you have two output channels from a console program: stdout and stderr.  stdout is informational messages, stderr is error messages (these are determined by the programmer).
<stdin> 2>&1 = stderr goes to the same channel as stdout
<ThusLex> well mrsno i have another problem
 * stdin knows about this stuff ;)
<ThusLex> it says this
<jhutchins> just plain '>' redirects stdout, but not stderr.  2> redirects stderr.  2>&1 says "combine stderr and stdout and redirect it.
<ThusLex> make sure (via fdisk -l) you created a w95/fat and not a linux partition,
<ThusLex> does tht mean at least 1 partition has to be FAT?
<mrsno> ThusLex your question sparked some interest, so im following the ubuntu guide myself now
<ThusLex> cos i have partition 1 set as FAT16 and partition 2 set as Linux
<ThusLex> is that ok?
<jhutchins> Vermux: loads more at http://tldp.org
<jhutchins> Vermux: I'm gonna go be a plumber for a day.
<Vermux> jhutchins: redirect it into file &1?
<mrsno> its the other way around ThusLex , partition 1 being fat32 , partition 2 being fat16
<stdin> Vermux: &1 means channel 1, stdout
<jhutchins> Vermux: 2>&1 says "combine to same output as 1 (stdout)".
<ThusLex> the windows 95 fat 32 right?
<jhutchins> Vermux: which is usually already redirected in most uses.
<genii> ThusLex: syslinux needs a fat16 or fat12 or such
<mrsno> ThusLex the guide isn't really specific, maybe try sudo gparted to do the partitioning stage, after choosing the usb pen
<genii> syslinux doesn't like fat32
<mrsno> older syslinux doesn't like fat32, but thats why the guide mentions using fat16 for the 2nd partition
<ThusLex> gparted?
<ThusLex> never tried that
<mrsno> gparted is a gui for parted, instead of using fdisk
<Dr_willis> Gparted live cd is a must have for a PC toolbox. :)
<sdlnxgk> when running firefox after a firefox auto upgrade I get this error message Segmentation fault (core dumped) then firefox quits... HELP !!!
<Vermux> jhutchins: thanks
<ThusLex> wow
<ThusLex> a gui version
<ThusLex> thats better :D
<Dr_willis> firefox auto upgrade? what ya mean Auto Upgrade?
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis, I mean I set  firefox to update without asking
<ThusLex> erm, which one does the 750MB go into ?
<ThusLex> the Free Space Preceding, New Size, Free Space Following?
<sdlnxgk> so it just popped up a windows and upgraded then restarted firefox and BAM now I have a problem
<Dr_willis> forefox downloaded and upgrade its self? i thought that was disabled for  the ubuntu firefox.
<ThusLex> mrsno?
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis, has been working great for me till now
<Dr_willis> sdlnxgk,  makes me wionder what it actually upgraded. since a user dosent have rights to  write to the system files.
<Dr_willis> try a different user see if it affexts them also.
<sdlnxgk> hmmmm let me try that :)
<Dr_willis> unless of course your user some how installed a version of firefox just for theirselfs.
<sdlnxgk> I did
<sdlnxgk> opps
<ThusLex> meh mrsno????
<sdlnxgk> I did the 'apt-get install firefox' and after that worked great
<sdlnxgk> I thought about just deleting the .mozilla folder and let it make a new one and see if that works and backing up the old one of course ;)
<Dr_willis> sdlnxgk,  that was my next suggestion
<mrsno> ThusLex for the first partition, type in 750 for "following" , and that will create partition 1 , then leave space for partition 2
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis, I just clicked on the desktop icon for firefox and it said can't find mozilla-firefox but tried to load it wierd stuff here
<mrsno> ThusLex be very careful as partitioning mistakes can cause all sorts of unbootable problems, be 100% sure of what you are doing
<Dr_willis> firefox ran as a user should not be 'auto updating' the firefox thats isntalled on the system.   - Im thinking you are doing some weird things.. heh heh..
<Dr_willis> sdlnxgk,  i would say move the .firefox dir. and try running firefox from the terminal.
<Darkrift411> question: I have a game where alt + right click does something, but linux is overriding it by trying to move the window when i do this. How can i disable the alt + click in linux so that it gets passed to my game?
<Dr_willis> or is it .mozilla  i never can rember
<ThusLex> anyone know how to use gparted?
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis,  doing that as we speak ..
<Dr_willis> Darkrift411,  ive seen that asked onece or twice befor.. I always just log into with a different window manager that dosent have that feature. :)
<medhat> hi
<Darkrift411> ouch
<Darkrift411> might be easier to edit the game source to use a diff key :)(
<Darkrift411> :( *
<Dr_willis> There may be a kde etting to disable it.  but ive never noticed. I cant rember any game that used alt-rightclick
<Dr_willis> alt-left click - i thought moved a window.
<Dr_willis> I though that got ignored if the window was fullscreened/maxamized also
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis,  hmmmmm I renamed .mozilla to .mozilla.bak and it created a new one and seems to be working now
<Darkrift411> its world of warcraft
<Dr_willis> Darkrift411,  I aint touching this then.. :) lol.
<Darkrift411> and when i use alt-right click, it messes up the game sizing badly, and sometimes moves the window
<Darkrift411> its ok, im editing the user interface to make it look for ctrl alt (hope this will act diff)
<Dr_willis> Its WoW in wine..  :) heh...
<Darkrift411> yeah
<Dr_willis> there may be a kde setting to disable it.. ibe just never seen it.  #kde may know exactly where its at.
<Darkrift411> wine rocks too
<Dr_willis> when i last tried big games in wine. i always used a very veyr light widnow manager like icewm, or so forth that had minimal features.
<Dr_willis> of course now a days i dont even bother with wine
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> i wonder if Lord Of The Rings Online works with wine
<Darkrift411> I added an "and (IsControlKeyDown())" to the code, adn ill test it now :_)
<Darkrift411> wine rocks, so probably
<Dr_willis> But im playing BioShock and Crysis at the moment.. so... those may push it a little hard.
<Dr_willis> well bbl
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis,  never played games with just wine I have been using Cedega for about year now with no problelms
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis, thanks for the help
<sdlnxgk> I'm out too gotta fix that MC now we got the browser all fixed and I can look up parts
<ThusLex> lol
<ThusLex> ok  i now have another problem
<ThusLex> mrsno ????
<ThusLex> i kinda need your help now
<anto_> guys
<nosrednaekim> ThusLex: whats the problem?
<anto_> when i try and activate my wireless internet it says the default gateway is not valid
<virnik> hi there
<virnik> i have installed kubuntu gutsy on my friends computer
<virnik> but she got really crappy graphic card
<virnik> after last upgrade
<virnik> something have installed
<anto_> virnik: You got a nvidia card?
<virnik> and now, her system is really slow, all 3D effect, blur and so is active
<virnik> i have switched all shadows and animations off
<genii> anto_: It's because at the time you go to set the gateway as wlan0 or so, it is not yet connected and so gets put as 0.0.0.0
<ThusLex> nosrednaekim im on this tutorial: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<virnik> but it is like this still
<ThusLex> two things
<ThusLex> Download the Ubuntu image (for example, ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso) or put in the install CD if you have it. If you use the downloaded image you can access it as follows (supposing that the image is in the cuurent directory):
<virnik> can somebody tell me, which package shall I uninstall, to switch it off?
<anto_> genii: how do i set it then ?
<ThusLex> i dont fancy downloading it again
<ThusLex> and i have it on a cd but im using the cd to do what it tells me....
<Darkrift411> Anyone here know how to change KDE's key combo functions (namely alt+mouse click to move/resize windows) ??
<BluesKaj> virnik, which graphics card ?
<nosrednaekim> ThusLex: ok...
<anto_> virnik: maybe you started compiz?
<genii> anto_: If you know the network number eg: something like 192.168.0.X or 192.168.2.x or so on, put there as the gateway the same 3 first numbers as the ip the wireless receives and last number of 1
<ThusLex> well are there anyother ways to do it?
<anto_> genii: 192.168.0.26 is the number to my router
<ThusLex> suppose i could use window for it
<ThusLex> nevermind
<nosrednaekim> ThusLex: you can just cpoy the iso on the CD to your disc.
<genii> anto_: Alternately, set another adapter momentarily as the route, enable the wireless, then go back into the configuration and there should be now a viable number for route there (usually)
<genii> anto_: If the router IP is known, use that
<virnik> BluesKaj: ati radeon 7k
<virnik> anto_: no...sure not
<ThusLex> nosrednaekim: im using a CD with the contects of the .iso in it
<virnik> anto_: I am running compiz or beryl on every my station, even on notebook. but her pc is really weak, so i didnt installed such thing
<ThusLex> can i get them off the cd while im using linux from the cd?
<anto_> genii: i'm trying to set the router ip to 192.168.0.26 but it keeps saying invalid gate way
<anto_> virnik: try and run kpersonlizer and the turn down the effects
<ThusLex> ?
<nosrednaekim> ThusLex: you should probably just do it from windows..
<BluesKaj> virnik , system settings/advanced/resticted drivers/admin mode/enable..relogin
<genii> anto_: x.x.x.26 is not normally a gateway number
<ThusLex> ok
<ThusLex> brb
<anto_> genii: it it possible to override then?
<genii> anto_: Almost always it is x.x.x.1    however, you may have manually set the router or such to be x.x.x.26, i do not know. If so then likely the ip numbers it is handing out have an improper range /subnet mask to be using x.x.x.26 as a gateway IP
<genii> anto_: In this case I would recommend to go administer your router to be another IP which ends in .1 and a mask of 255.255.255.0
<genii> (for the dhcp clients)
<anto_> genii: i got it save the configuration runing with 192.168.0.26
<anto_> genii: but when i try and access google it still does not work
<Barbarello> Hi! Cant get internet access via ppp ( I'd refresh connect configuration via pppoeconf, but nothing changes. The Ifconfig shows that eth0 interface is enabled and i see my own ip-address. But Conqueror and Kopete isnt working ( Ping cant get any url ( What can be wrong?
<ThusLex> nosrednaekim: im on window vista now but when i put my usb key in it only shows partition one...
<ThusLex> the ubuntu partition
<ThusLex> it doesnt show the casper-rw partition
<nosrednaekim> Barbarello: try pinging "74.125.19.147"
<Darkrift411> Anyone here know how to change KDE's key combo functions (namely alt+mouse click to move/resize windows) ??
<nosrednaekim> Darkrift411: maybe try #kde
<Darkrift411> hrmmm, good idea
<ThusLex> noserednaekim?
<nosrednaekim> ThusLex: erm...
<ThusLex> or dont i put anything in the casper-rw?
<virnik> anto_: thx. your help worked.
<anto_> virnik: No problems mate i did the same thing a while ago
<nosrednaekim> ThusLex: I think you copy the whole CD to casper-rw
<Barbarello> nosrednaekim: what an address? )) U advised me just to ping ip? Where the difference?
<nosrednaekim> ThusLex: i'm sorry, i've never done it..
<ThusLex> ok np
<Barbarello> nosrednaekim: Hey, thats google )
<nosrednaekim> Barbarello: the difference is in the DNS....go try that ip
<nosrednaekim> Barbarello: it came back?
<Barbarello> nosrednaekim: no.  pinged via XP.
<nosrednaekim> Barbarello: try pinging it with linux, if it goes thrigh,it means you need to add a DNS
<Barbarello> nosrednaekim: So,  you're think the dns-server not responsing me? How to add a DNS?
<mrsno> brb ,testing pen boot :)
<nosrednaekim> Barbarello: I think you don't HAVE a dns.
<Barbarello> nosrednaekim: How to get it?
<genii> anto_: Try to ping som IP number on the internet. If you can ping one, likely now it is a DNS issue and not a route/gateway issue
<nosrednaekim> Barbarello: well, i'm sure there is a way in kppp, but you can always add one to your /etc/resolv.conf after connecting.
<genii> /back
 * genii sips
<anto_> genii: pinged google 100% package loss
<anto_> but if i connect the cable to the laptop the internet works
<nosrednaekim> anto_: ping "74.125.19.147"
<TimS> How can I find the IP of a website out?
<anto_> nosrednaekim:  100% package loss
<Barbarello> TimS: ping url
<anto_> but on google it said somthing about "unknown host"
<anto_> nosrednaekim: so it must be somthing dns/route wrong then ?
<nosrednaekim> anto_: if the IP worked and the url didn't... yes
<genii> anto_: Actually, first I would recommend to try:   ping 192.168.0.26            from konsole. It may ping it, or time out, or tell you no route to it, or something informative. If it pings ok and is set as gateway then try after that to ping some ip on the internet at large
<anto_> nosrednaekim: when i ping 192.168.0.26/74.125.19.147 i get 100% package loss +1error
<anto_> genii: when i ping 192.168.0.26/74.125.19.147 i get 100% package loss +1error
<genii> anto_: But I would strongly advise to set the router IP to something other than the odd one it is at now, then there is no oddball messing with netmasks and dhcp ranges etc etc etc
<vit____> hola
<genii> anto_: See my above comment then
<anto_> genii: thats not realy an option
<genii> anto_: What ip is the computer getting from the router?
<anto_> genii: 169.254.11.13
<genii> anto_: If you don't have administrative access to the router it makes me wonder if you are allowed to use it, frankly.
<anto_> genii: its school
<genii> anto_: any IP which starts 169.254 which comes from dhcp client is fake ip
<anto_> they give all studends access to the wireless internet
<anto_> maybe i got the wrong wep key?
<genii> anto_: Make sure you have correct essid to connect to and of course wep key if it uses that, etc etc
<genii> anto_: the man page for iwconfig may be useful to you
<StuSel> s
<anto_> genii: never under estimate the power of opensource and come cool guys in a irc channel :D:D
<Elgerton> Hi all
 * Elgerton wves
 * Elgerton waves
<anto_> -waves back-
<genii> anto_: You have it pinging now?
<anto_> genii: its working perfectly now
<genii> anto_: Great :)
<BluesKaj> !cookie | genii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !helpernack | genii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpernack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> coffee for genii!
<nosrednaekim> !helpersnack | genii
<ubotu> genii: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<anto_> uhm weird now it stoped working
 * genii munches his cookie
<needles> for anyone who wants to edit icewm or fluxbox menu's easily, aha, there is menumaker
<needles> just thought id share
<genii> anto_: Can you ping gateway? Maybe signal is a bit weak where you are, cuts in/out etc
<genii> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ardchoille> How do you get dolphin to "view hidden files" across sessions? I set it up in the config dialog but it loses that setting when I quit dolphin.
<genii> Hmm not ghosted then
<Martino> hi
<Martino> please tell me how to install cedega im really noob
<roberto> sono nuovo dell'irc qualcuno mi dà informazioni?
<genii> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<pacman> quick question
<pacman> I'm trying to create a document on openoffice, and I want to flip the page sideways
<pacman> Isn't there an option for "landscape" somewhere on here?
 * stdin waits for ooO to open to check
<stdin> pacman: Format -> Page -> Landscape
<sha384sum> anyone home today?
<sha384sum> Not sure if I have kubuntu problem or OOo problem. Upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 today and OOo no longer has icons. Just text in the menus and toolbars.
<ubuntu__> hello
<ubuntu__> i might need a little help here.
<ubuntu__> I've been trying to install kubuntu 7.10 to my computer, and the installer does not find any harddrives, so the installation stops in to partition sektion. any ideas?
<savetheWorld> wow
<TheGateKeeper> ubuntu__ you trying to install this onto a hard disk that has one big ntfs partition?
<melkor> I have ffmpeg and I need to add support for m4a, do I need to download the source and rebuild it all?
<inteliwasp> Is there a program that can let me see the size of files and directories?
<genii> ls
<inteliwasp> ... i think i should reword that... i mean sort if like treemap or millionvis
<ScorpKing> du -h /dir
<emilsedgh> inteliwasp: Konqueror
<emilsedgh> inteliwasp: maybe you will like it, take a look
<emilsedgh> inteliwasp: go to Konqueror->View Modes->file Size View
 * genii hands ScorpKing a coffee
 * ScorpKing take a sip..
<ScorpKing> ty genii :)
<inteliwasp> emilsedgh: thanks, i have been looking for something like this for a long time :)
<genii> ScorpKing: anytime
<emilsedgh> inteliwasp: Konqueror Rocks! :P
<ScorpKing> welcome BluesKaj. ;)
<BluesKaj> howdy ScorpKing :)
<BluesKaj> gotta work from windows for a bit while decrypting a dvd which doesn't seem to work on K9copy
<genii> BluesKaj: I've found generally dvd95 works better
<BluesKaj> dvd9? genii
<genii> !info dvd95
<ubotu> dvd95: DVD9 to DVD5 converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2p0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 253 kB, installed size 564 kB
<BluesKaj> thot that was for doublelayered disks
<iwizzard> Hi tried to get Nvidia to work in 7.10 using a script i found, i did not. No I only have text input = not good. How do I get GUI back?
<ScorpKing> ty genii. i was looking for that.
<BluesKaj> thx for the heads up genii..gonna give it a shot
<emilsedgh> iwizzard: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ScorpKing> nite guys.
<Minataku> DVD9 is dual layer DVD
<BluesKaj> Minataku, dvd95 seems to be what genii was talking about
<carwash^> Hi, my Xorg is eating a lot of cpu on a gutsy install with a nvidiacard and the nvidia-glx-new. Any ideas why?
<BluesKaj> carwash^, what app is monitoring the cpu ?
<carwash^> using top
<carwash^> but i also notive X being slow. Dragging windows lags for example
<BluesKaj> carwash^, try htop ..it lists all ongoing processes
<carwash^> htop is basically just top with ncurses
<BluesKaj> well maybe but it shows more processes and how much memory or cpu is being used
<carwash^> X still eats lots and lots of cpu no matter how i try to measure it
<carwash^> it's also noticably slow under use
<martalli> stdin: Is there a reason not to use gutsy-proposed?  Is it beta-level software?
<martalli> It seems like for the office, I will jst stick with the backports
<stdin> martalli: it goes in -proposed before it gets in to -updates
<stdin> for testing
<carwash^> will i have to remove nvidia-glx-new before i do a manual install of the nvidia drivers?
 * bobesponja is away: Gone away for now.
<tekteen> carwash^: yes
<martalli> I guess I will just let the office staff wait for the magic of OOo 2.3.0.1-1ubuntu5.3
<kalorin> anyone had much luck going from feisty to gusty and letting it do the upgrade
<kalorin> I tried several weeks ago and it blew up my machine
<kalorin> thinking about trying on this machine at work now
<kalorin> wondering if things have gotten any better?
<bobfarley> how did you go about the upgrade ?
<kalorin> just clicked the little triangle caution thing that said that there were new things
<kalorin> and said go ahead ndad do the dist upgrade
<kalorin> had some kind of dependency loop and blew up
<kalorin> that machine of course had a new nvidia card in it rather than the olde rati one thttttat I had been usin
<kalorin> and it might have been graphics drivers that were tough on it I guss
<stevie2k> hi @all
<Kloeschen> join #cedega
<Kloeschen> sorry
<tekteen> hey stevie
<stevie2k> anyone here who can help me get an nvidia fx5200 to work with glx?
<tekteen> does it need glx?
<stevie2k> I want to check the 3d desktop things...
<stevie2k> compiz etc
<tekteen> Most nvidia use something built into X.Org
<tekteen> AIGLX?
<stevie2k> the standard "nv" driver works quite well...
<tekteen> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<stevie2k> oh.. i check this ...
<stevie2k> the standard "nv" driver does not support GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<stevie2k> which is neede for AIGLX
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> to install xgl ...
<stevie2k> (I am quite a noob - just working since one week with kubuntu 7.10)
<melkor> Is anybody runnin' kde4?
<tekteen> open a konsole
<tekteen> then type "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl"
<agruman> If im not mistaken, the hd2xxx cards also supports AIGLX now with the latest drivers
<uwo> hi all - question - if i install kde 4 rc, does that replace kde 3 or can i choose which one i log on to?
<stevie2k> the newest version is installed...
<tekteen> stevie2k: just try running compiz
<emilsedgh> uwo: no it will not afect your current kde3 and applications
<tekteen> if it does not work... install xgl
<uwo> emilsedgh:tnx. will try it :)
<stevie2k> the screen gets completely white and nothing else happens...
<stevie2k> I just tried it...
<stevie2k> I had to restart x...
<tekteen> u mean if u run compiz ?
<stevie2k> yeah
<tekteen> ok
<agruman> is there some iso out there which doesnt do a graphical install and that supports usb keyboards?
<stevie2k> or - wait a moment - i give it another try... but if it doesn't work I'll be back after X is restarted :-)
<tekteen> agruman: does the alternative install cd?
<agruman> tekteen, what do you mean?
<stevie2k> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<stevie2k> No whitelisted driver found
<stevie2k> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<stevie2k> no compiz with standard nv driver...
<stevie2k> I even tried envy but this does not change anything...
<ardchoille> agruman: the alternate install cd is a text-based installer and supports usb keyboards and mice.. I've used it on older machines
<tekteen> agruman: the non graphical install cd is the "altenative install cd"
<agruman> ah thanks alot
<bobfarley> agruman  if you haven't tried the alternate install disk, you should.  don't let the word "alternate" throw you off
<bobfarley> alternate = better
<agruman> i believe my gfx is whats causing my rig to crash
<agruman> bobfarley hehe :)
<agruman> oh i wont be intimidated by a text mode installation
<agruman> thanks for the info guys, i realy appretiate it.
<t4m1n0> helo there
<tekteen> hello
<t4m1n0> I know this isn't kubuntu theme, but how would I in open office found this string: /* bla lbalblablbl something */
<tekteen> t4m1n0: I am looking :-)
<t4m1n0> tekteen, I found this one: http://ostermiller.org/findcomment.html
<t4m1n0> tekteen, but this isn't directly for open office
<tekteen> what are u trying to do?
<t4m1n0> tekteen, I I am trying to mar from /* to */
<t4m1n0> even if there is line break
<t4m1n0> for example:
<tekteen> mar?
<t4m1n0> like this:      /* dfa dsf sf adf af af asdfs
<t4m1n0>  dfasef sdf sf asfd af   // sddfs f */
<t4m1n0> and when this will be marked I will underline this
<tekteen> I do not think I can help u.
<jhutchins> t4m1n0: vim will do that automatically.
<t4m1n0> jhutchins, I need to record an macro in open office
<t4m1n0> and I'm running out of time
<carwash^> ok, i just tried installing the binary nvidia drivers (beta) from the nvidia site. The drivers install ok, but on running X i get the error "nvidia device not found". Any help?
<MementoMori> does anyone use virtualbox here?
<carwash^> MementoMori: sure
<MementoMori> carwash^: do you use nat networking or host interface?
<carwash^> both actually
<carwash^> but host was a pain to set up
<genii> !info nvidia-kernel-common | carwash^
<ubotu> carwash^: nvidia-kernel-common: NVIDIA binary kernel module common files. In component restricted, is optional. Version 20051028+1ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 5 kB, installed size 112 kB
<carwash^> genji: i installed the betadriver from nvidia and it compiled and installed its own kernelmodeule
<MementoMori> carwash^: when you use host interface does your guest os have a "public" ip? with public I mean an ip that other lan hosts can connect to
<carwash^> MementoMori: as far as i remember, yes
<carwash^> you could also do port forwarding in NAT-mode if you want access to your virtual machine
<carwash^> its all explained in the wiki on the virtualbox page
<MementoMori> carwash^: this is good. Can you help me configuring such a beast?
<venik> any experts on Thuderbird here?  I am having trouble reading messages with it
<MementoMori> carwash^: in the doc I read they say to create a brigde an tap devices
<venik> they appear blank
<venik> but they are ok under WINDOWS
<carwash^> apt-get install brctl bridge-utils
<carwash^> brctrl new br0 or something like that, i think its in the wiki...
<MementoMori> carwash^: but when you create a bridge you'll share the brigde ip with the devices (eth0, tapX)
<MementoMori> this way my guest os has an ip but no host in my lan can ping it
<carwash^> you can have seperate ips on the bridge interface and the real interfaces as far as i can remember
<manu_> lst
<mib_> need help with kdevelop ? where can i find a debugger/compiler in the app itself, are there any gui features for that (sorry if too noob)
<carwash^> mib_: gdb is what's used. I'm not really sure if there's a good frontend
<MementoMori> carwash^: I use dhcp in my lan. I'd like to have eth and tap working with dhcp too
<carwash^> dhclient br0 should get the bridge an ip, but i really cant remember :/
<carwash^> let me see if i have the setup on this pc or the other
<nodesert> does anyone know why i can not download wine with apt-get install wine on gusty?
<MementoMori> carwash^: thank you
<agruman> I have now tried the alternative install cd, however my usb keyboard doesnt work there :( (I dont come any longer then the "menu"). It doesnt work in the "normal" installation cd either, but the timeout there "saves" me, though the installation crashes when X is started. So anyone have any suggestion to what to do?
<mib_> @carw, do you kdevelop is a good solution for c development, are there better apps (ecplipe, anjuta?)
<MementoMori> nodesert: you need to turn universe repository on
<genii> nodesert: What is the error it gives
<carwash^> agruman: go into your bios and enable usb legacy support
<nodesert> how can i do this?
<genii> MementoMori: Ah, right
<levon> hey guys how are you? i need some assistance i have a older laptop that lags really bad with my os its mepis 6.5 i was wondering what would run real sweet on this computer? and if i can help out by showing you what hardware i have i would need a grep command to list my cpu info ram info and my wireless card is nice atheros so that should be detected no problems
<carwash^> mib_: never really used kdevelop, i hear people like eclipse, but it's HUGE
<agruman> carwash^, yeah i would if i had that setting. But i dont (which sucks)
<MementoMori> levon: give xubuntu a try
<MementoMori> agruman: try searching for a bios update
<nodesert> genii: how can i turn universe repository?
<levon> sounds good
<MementoMori> nodesert: from adept manager
<carwash^> MementoMori: can't really remember what i was doing, but here's the script that enables it
<carwash^> http://pastebin.com/m78ea40b1
<MementoMori> carwash^: thank you
<carwash^> np
<agruman> MementoMori, yeah i guess that would be the next logical step. Though my mobo is only approx a year old. (and supposed to be a high class mobo too :/)
<mib_> carwash: yes, think so too, i'll try kdev, think it would do it
<mib_> thx
<dim_> elinas re
<agruman> carwash^ and MementoMori thanks for the info.
<genii> carwash^: Out of curiosity are you running x86_64 or amd64, etc
<nodesert> MementoMori: i m newbie.So i can not turn my repository universe
<MementoMori> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dim_> Κανένας Ελληνας??????/
<carwash^> genii: i386
<MementoMori> !universe | nodesert
<ubotu> nodesert: please see above
<stdin> !gr | dim_
<ubotu> dim_: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<MementoMori> nodesert: would you please follow the link?
<nodesert> ok thanks
<carwash^> brb
<dim_> Efharisto......
<genii> carwash^: According to http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html all the drivers there are for 64 bit platforms (excepting ia32 and freebsdx86)
<kalorin> anyone know a good hex editor?
<kalorin> I used to use ultra edit and it was fantastic, I wish that Kate or something else did as well as ultra edit
<kalorin> not even sure how to get vi to display in hex
<stdin> !info kexedit
<ubotu> Package kexedit does not exist in gutsy
<stdin> !info khexedit
<ubotu> khexedit: KDE hex editor. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 375 kB, installed size 1184 kB
<stdin> if I could type...
<kalorin> ok thanks
<moofoo> hello, is there a ready vmware player deb for gutsy?
<stdin> kalorin: "apt-cache search hex | grep edit" turns up a few results too
<stdin> moofoo: vmware is a bit broken on gutsy, give virtualbox a go
<boubbin> is possible to make firefox use qt engine when operning files from my local harddrive ?
<boubbin> opening even
<bobfarley> shankargopal should look at updating that
<moofoo> stdin: hm ok.. just have to find a way to convert the image i suppose
<moofoo> hmm.. while installing virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic i got chown: `:vboxusers': invalid group  .. * Cannot change owner vboxusers for device /dev/vboxdrv
<carwash^> just for future reference. if aybody is logging, modprobe options tried to load the nvidia kernel module with a bunch of deprecated options, making the module fail at loadtime. loading the nvidia kernel module without any options at all everything works (kubuntu gutsy 106.49 beta nvidia driver i386)
<MementoMori> moofoo: no fear. just add vboxusers to the system groups (if it still doesnt exist)
<plisken> hi
<carwash^> the black window bug is, however, as frequent as with the older drivers
<moofoo> MementoMori: it was actually due to the missing device.. (module not loaded before the operation or what ever)
<qolo> plisken:
<plisken> hi
<TimS> Someone/#kubuntu pang
<qolo> you pinged ?
<[WarMage]> okay who pinged me
<plisken> yes
<plisken> my first time in irc
<qolo> plisken pinged everyone :S
<bmk789> ?
 * genii wonders if we're in for another CTCP flood
<TimS> plisken: did you ping the entire channel
<plisken> sorry
<TimS> Never ping a channel
<plisken> ok
<corinth> Kaffeine crashes when I try to play a DVD. Mplayer does not. Help?
<kenplis> hi
<MementoMori> he said this is his first irc session ;) he did a very forgivable error :D
<kenplis> now i cange my nick name kenplis instead of plisken
<bobfarley> kenplis/plisken you have already
<bmk789> any lirc experts?
<moofoo> bmk789: depends :)
<jhutchins> corinth: Use mplayer.
<jhutchins> corinth: Why is that a problem?
<jhutchins> (Why do people persist in trying to use kaffeine?)
<moofoo> i like smplayer ;)
<ardchoille> jhutchins: No idea
<ardchoille> MPlayer is the best, IMHO.
<moofoo> jhutchins: probably because its the default ;)
<jhutchins> moofoo: I just use the mplayer gui.  kmplayer is too limited in controls.
<jpatrick> jhutchins: tried codeine?
<Arsanerit> Hello, I have a file that is, according to 'file', "Macromedia Flash Video". I have the Macromedia Flash plugin for firefox, but this is a seperate file, and when I point firefox to it it asks me what to do with it - it doesn't (attempt to) play it. How do I play this file?
<moofoo> codeine is xine based ;)
<jhutchins> moofoo: I know, but why do people keep doing things like that?  Setting a non-working player as default is kinda duh.
<moofoo> jhutchins: smplayer != kmplayer ;)
<jhutchins> k
<jhutchins> VLC also mostly just works.
<bmk789> moofoo: im having absolutely no luck getting my nvidia rf remote to work
<moofoo> jhutchins: yeah well.. it works more or less and supports dvb so you can watch tv with it..
<ardchoille> Some of us can't use vlc, sadly.
<bmk789> moofoo: when i did a dpkg-reconfigure the kde lirc icon would light up when i hit a button but none of the actions worked
<jhutchins> !flash | Arsanerit
<ubotu> Arsanerit: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<moofoo> bmk789: lircd is running?
<bmk789> moofoo: yes
<bmk789> but when i replace the lircd.conf with the correct one, it all stops working
<moofoo> well maybe your lircd.conf is not correct then ;)
<Arsanerit> jhutchins: I have the flash plugin.
<moofoo> mind to pastbin it?
<moofoo> Arsanerit: mplayer can play flv
<bmk789> moofoo: http://lircconfig.commandir.com/lircd.conf/?viewremote=87 thats the one i found with the exact model of my remote
<Arsanerit> moofoo: Thank you.
<moofoo> bmk789: mm looks ok as it seems
<Arsanerit> Now I only need to figure out how to play the audio track in the seperate file.
<jhutchins> Arsanerit: the web site may be misconfigured.
<moofoo> Arsanerit:  mplayer can do this :)
<Arsanerit> jhutchins: There is no web site.
<Arsanerit> moofoo: I know, I am reading the manpage.
<moofoo> (-audiofile)
<jhutchins> jpatrick: Nope, hadn't heard of it.
<moofoo> bmk789: is your hardware.conf correct?
<bmk789> its the same as when the icon worked
<jpatrick> jhutchins: it's a great little video player
<Arsanerit> Thanks
<jhutchins> !info codeine
<ubotu> codeine: Simple KDE video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.dfsg-2 (gutsy), package size 174 kB, installed size 596 kB
<moofoo> bmk789: hmhm... sorry have no further ideas.. i guess the module you use may be wrong (lirc-serial lirc-usb etc) .. maybe check /var/log/messages or dmesg .. but i'm not sure
<bmk789> moofoo: im thinking the dpkg's config for the remote had something different but i cant get that config back because it only adds it the first time
<CPrgmSwR2> Is Linux a form of Unix?
<moofoo> CPrgmSwR2: not really
<CPrgmSwR2> Just double checking, ha my book screwed up
<jhutchins> jpatrick: codeine looks worthwhile - but mplayer just works for me, so I probably won't mess with it.
<moofoo> (some even claim linux mean "Linux Is Not Unix" ;)
<ThuLex> i have ubuntu on a usb key and it sort of works
<jhutchins> CPrgmSwR2: Yes, Linux is a posix compliant form of unix.
<moofoo> !info smplayer
<ubotu> smplayer: complete front-end for MPlayer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.20-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 816 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<ThuLex> the only problem is when i boot from my usb key it comes up about my GNOME Manager being buggy
<jhutchins> CPrgmSwR2: It was developed independently though, it's not a derivitive of an institutional unix.
<ThuLex> and i cant log in (after it asks me for a username and password) which i dont know what it is
<ThuLex> is there a default username and password or how do i fix the rpoblem?
<CPrgmSwR2> thats confusing
<moofoo> well actually linux is just the kernel..
<CPrgmSwR2> jhutchins: are you saying Linux is a form of Unix?
<ThuLex> CPrgmSwR2, linux is based on the same structure as unix as far as i know...
<ThuLex> but it was made but different people
<moofoo> CPrgmSwR2:  GNU (as in "GNU is not Unix") is the "unix like part"
<moofoo> CPrgmSwR2: so should call it GNU/Linux if at all
<ThuLex> image someone coming along and taking windows' basic structure and making a new everything else...
<Arsanerit> Thank you. It was interesting. :)
<ThuLex> anyway
<ThuLex> anyone can help me with my problem?
<CPrgmSwR2> ThuLex: I am very familier with the history of linux, but I just didn't relize it could be considered unix
<jhutchins> CPrgmSwR2: Yes.
<jhutchins> Linux is a unix according to the posix definition of unix.
<ThuLex> well linux isnt unix
<ThuLex> meh
<ThuLex> erm
<ThuLex> jaguar
<ThuLex> the makers of the cars of jaguar
<jhutchins> gnu isn't Linux either.
<ThuLex> for their new car, they use the structure of rover...
<jhutchins> Ford.
<ThuLex> its a jaguar (named wise and everything else) but its chassi is a rover..
<ThuLex> or whatever
<ThuLex> it was an example :p
<ThuLex> im not a mechanic :p
<CPrgmSwR2> jhutchins: said linux is Unix, ThuLex says linux is not unix. Wow
<jhutchins> Jaguar is a Ford probe with a Jaguar hood ornament.
<ThuLex> well everyone says different things :p
<moofoo> CPrgmSwR2: well it depends on how you define "Unix"
<ThuLex> anyone
<ThuLex> CAN anyone help me????
<CPrgmSwR2> ThuLex: sorry I can't
<jhutchins> Which is what the posix standard is for, defining what's unix.
<CPrgmSwR2> jhutchins: okay thnx
<jhutchins> ThuLex: sorry.  Try this:
<jhutchins> !sudo | ThuLex
<ubotu> ThuLex: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins> !kdesu | ThuLex
<ubotu> ThuLex: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bobfarley> India's Tata Motor's is said to be a bidder for Jaguar and LandRover
<ThuLex> well how can i do it when i  cant get it?
<jhutchins> Yeah.  Ford doesn't want Rover, and Jaguar fans don't want them to have Jaguar.
<ThuLex> when it starts to run it says theres a problem with the users and with the GNOME Manager
<signedout> hi
<jhutchins> ThuLex: Please read the two links above.
<ThuLex> and it goes to a blueish page with a space to type in ur Usernma
<ThuLex> then after password
<signedout> what can I do when update crashed?
<jhutchins> Ah.
<signedout> in the middle of updating
<jhutchins> ThuLex: You need to pres ctrl-alt-f1 and log in there without the GUI.
<MsK`> hi
<jhutchins> ThuLex: That or boot to rescue mode.
<ThuLex> ok
<ThuLex> well do you know how to fix the bug ?
<jhutchins> !aptfix | signedout
<ubotu> signedout: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<MsK`> after deinstalling fglrx, I get this everytime I run a 3D app : "Xlib;
<moofoo> CPrgmSwR2: i suppose the closest term to describe GNU/Linux is "Unix-like"  if you want to have unix in the sentence ;-)  [anyway this is getting OT]
<MsK`> after deinstalling fglrx, I get this everytime I run a 3D app : "Xlib: extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0"."
<jhutchins> ThuLex: Did you originally install ubuntu, then add kubuntu-desktop, or the other way around?
<ThuLex> huh?
<ThuLex> wait i;ll explain
<ThuLex> i downloaded 7.10 on window
<ThuLex> s
<ThuLex> burnt it onto a disc
<ThuLex> then followed this tutorial to put it on a usb key
<ThuLex> let me get it
<ThuLex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jhutchins> Is Linux Unix? Paul Murphy of Linux Insider says yes: http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/32719.html
<jhutchins> ThuLex: Did you use ubuntu, as the guide says?
<moofoo> jhutchins: Unix is a Trademark of Open Group ;-)
<stdin> It's quite clear that Linus Is Not UniX
<bmk789> moofoo: is there a way to view what command are coming in from the remote?
<jhutchins> stdin: see above.
<stdin> we do love our reverse acronyms
<ThuLex> well yes and no
<ThuLex> i used ubuntu to do everything apart from put the ubuntu files on my usb key
<ThuLex> i had to go to window, open the disc and copy and paste the files onto the key
<moofoo> bmk789: there is lirc-x package with irxevent and xmode2
<corinth> jhutchin: I prefer the interface the Kaffeine has, much more to mplayer.
<jhutchins> ThuLex: Ok, the reason I ask is because that's a gnome error, and kubuntu doesn't run gnome, it runs kde.  #ubuntu is more likely to be able to help with the error than we are.
<moofoo> jhutchins: this is neither a proof nor a proper source ;-) i could claim the contrary :p
<jhutchins> corinth: codeine looks good, try it.  Or vlc.
<moofoo> but still this getting too much ot i suppose ;-)
<jhutchins> Linux Insider is not a proper source?
<corinth> jhutchins: I'll try codeine, thanks. Be back soon.
<joebob777as7> i'm looking to make all user accounts on a central server. do i have to go and learn ldap or can i do something else?
<ThuLex> so whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<corinth> ThuLex: Ubuntu uses Gnome, Kubuntu uses KDE
<moofoo> jhutchins: i would say it *might* be a bit linux biased ;-)
<ThuLex> which is best, kde or gnome?
<joebob777as7> ThuLex, personal preference
<joebob777as7> gnome is more popular
<moofoo> anyway.. legally unix is trademark of the opengroup and hence linux may not be called unix(tm) ..
<corinth> ThuLex: It depends on you. Gnome has a simpler, cleaner feeling, while KDE is also nice and is more customizable.
<joebob777as7> kde is coming out with it's newest release which a lot of people are skeptical about since the beta's have been so buggy.
<jhutchins> Because of the fragmentation of Unix, the posix standard was developed to determine which OS's were considered to effectively be unix from a programming standpoint, ie for the sake of code portability.  Systems that meet the posix standard are generally understood to "be Unix", systems that do not are "something else".
<ThuLex> hm, so for a newbie gnome is better
<ThuLex> so gnome is like the brain of ubuntu?
<jhutchins> ThuLex: No, gnome is like the stage makeup.
<jhutchins> ThuLex: As is kde.
<corinth> ThuLex: Kind of. I use both, but I started out on KDE and loved it.
<jhutchins> ThuLex: They are two different desktop environments.  xfce is a third.
<moofoo> jhutchins: "Unix-like" is the term ;) or better "Posix Compliant"
<jhutchins> ThuLex: The underlying system, the brain, is GNU Linux.
<titi> salut
<jhutchins> moofoo: As you say, it's all in your definition.  I like posix, it's a good reference standard for what is or isn't unix.
<moofoo> jhutchins: well release a posix compliant product and call it unix .. and see what the opengroup tells you ;-)
<jhutchins> moofoo: To me, if I can pretty quickly find my way around the command line for system administration, it's close enough to call it unix, whether it's solaris, HPUX, or whatever IBM call's it's flavor.  Or linux.
<moofoo> jhutchins: i would say its more a question of defintion and understanding.. both claims are to a certain degree right.. but neither is unquestionable
<jhutchins> moofoo: Just gotta define your terms.
<joebob777as7> i'm looking to make all user accounts on a central server. do i have to go and learn ldap or can i do something else?
<moofoo> jhutchins: heh.. try "tar xfz " on a non gtar system ;-)
<jhutchins> ThuLex: Gnome is supposed to be more user friendly, at the cost of options.
<corinth> Good description
<jhutchins> ThuLex: Some people say kde looks and acts more like Windows, but lately they've been saying that in a negative way about Gnome.
<ThuLex> oh
<jhutchins> ThuLex: xfce is a whole new thing, which is what some people want.
<ThuLex> cool
<jhutchins> Then there's nexstep, which is an evolution of Jobs NEXT desktop.
<ThuLex> well when i know more about linux i'll try to get that :p
<ThuLex> brb
<moofoo> yeah and osx is a unix nowadays ;-)
<jhutchins> Yep.
<moofoo> but not linux.. it's just unix-like ;-)
<jhutchins> By way of Next and BSD I gather.
<jhutchins> moofoo: What different unix-like OS's have you used?
<moofoo> jhutchins: solaris, hpux, irix, freebsd, netbsd, openbsd, osx, plan9 (;-))
<jhutchins> irix, that was the one i was thinking of.
<moofoo> and linux ;-)
<moofoo> 4dwm ftw ;-)
<jhutchins> Pretty good list.
<jhutchins> I think I've wandered around an old SysV system once.
<aurelia> hi i have a problem
<aurelia> with a program in c language
<aurelia> when i use gcc for compiling
<aurelia> i've the message " not return charriage at the end of the file"
<aurelia> something like that
<trappist> aurelia: echo "" >> file.c
<stdin> that's not an error, that's a warning
<trappist> to put a newline at the end
<trappist> don't forget to use both >'s
<trappist> or you'll be sad
<plisken> ie just instaled kubuntu (old one 6.06)
<plisken> I wish to program in c
<aurelia> thank you very much
<aurelia> it works
<plisken> but it seems i haven gcc or something similar
<stdin> plisken: install "build-essential"
<plisken> ok iĺl try....
<plisken> i dont find it in adept
<plisken> bye (is time to sleep) thank at all
<signedout> I have a problem with froswire and java
<signedout> I can only start it like this when cd ing into the this folder /usr/lib/frostwire$ java -jar FrostWire.jar
<signedout> I copy that command in the menu icon and doesn't work
<signedout> why?
<signedout> hello?
<Dragnslcr> I would guess that /usr/lib/frostwire isn't in your path
<signedout> what path?
<Dragnslcr> Did youtry java -jar /usr/lib/frostwire/FrostWire.jar
<Dragnslcr> Your PATH path
<signedout> yes
<Dragnslcr> i.e. the directories that the shell looks in when you don't specify a location
<signedout> that's what I have in the menu command
<signedout> and Frostwire starts with an error message whereas doing that on a terminal frostwire starts just fine
<blendtux> stdin: i get updates for the packages for kde4 is that correct
<stdin> blendtux: sure
<blendtux> who made the new packages for kubuntu
<blendtux> you stdin
<stdin> they are the same packages, just in gutsy-backports
<vsudilov> whats the command to make adept-updater to update all my stuff in the terminal?
<signedout> this is the error message frostwire gives "one or more necessary files appear to be invalid. This is generally caused by a corrupted installation. ...."
<signedout> why?
<Dragnslcr> vsudilov- you mean apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<mot__> how do i execute a .jar from commandline?
<ardchoille> mot__: gij flename.jar  ?
<blendtux> what do you mean the same packages
<blendtux> it updated my system stdin, so nothing has changed
<ubuntu> my browser won't connect, but irc does; any suggestions?
<stdin> ok
<moofoo> ubuntu: wrong proxy set?
<ubuntu> lemme check
<pierreth> hello, I have a problem with my monitor, the image is shifted to the left
<pierreth> I cannot see the left corner of the image
<pierreth> This is only appenning in 1680x1050
<pierreth> I have a LG L222WT
<pierreth> any idea?
<dga> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<pierreth> I don't have compiz
<dga> why not?
<pierreth> I just made an new installation of Kubuntu
<pierreth> I have a new computer
<pierreth> Here I see that I am not alone with this problem: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1168655
<khumba_yo> hy @ll
<mot_> how do i build codeblocks from source?
<tim__> fgggg
<Tarin> can any one help me install xgl/Compiz
<corinth> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<signedout> hi
<Tarin> thanks ubotu
<signedout> firefox claim I do'nt have plugins available
<blendtux> but stdin those packages i installed from kde4 where no updates from the rc1 i installed before
<signedout> I have gnash installed and java, I can't watch youtube :(
<stdin> blendtux: yes, they are the same packages, just in gutsy-backports
<dga> what are some advantages of kubuntu vs ubuntu? i'm having a hard time deciding which to install on my laptop.
<signedout> I tyoe about:plugins and nothing shows up
<signedout> how do I make firefox scan for plugins?
<stdin> dga: try both, see what you like best. it's all about personal choice
<khumba_yo> dga- you can have both, depends on your own preference - ever tried a live-cd?
<dga> yes
<dga> i've tried both
<khumba_yo> so, whats your favourite?
<khumba_yo> gnome or kde?
<dga> i dislike gnome
<dga> but KDE isn't much better
<dga> or it might be
<khumba_yo> xubuntu comes with xfce... ;)
<CPrgmSwR2> dga: Have you seen KDE4
<dga> nope
<dga> it's still a beta isn't it/
<CPrgmSwR2> No, its in RC status now
<CPrgmSwR2> it may release this december 12 too
<khumba_yo> xfce looks a little like gnome, but is much more "lightweight"
<dga> hmm
<dga> can i see a screenshot CPrgmSwR2?
<khumba_yo> theres also a non-official distro called fluxbuntu - with fluxbox
<signedout> plugins anybody?
<signedout> how to make firefox recotinaze java and flash?
<Dr_willis> it should do that automaticially signedout  once you install them
<CPrgmSwR2> dga: trying to find a current one, their are instructions for trying out kde4 but thats already outdated whats in kubuntu
<Dr_willis> The 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' package should install those and more
<dga> is it easy to make kde look like OS X?
<Dr_willis> dga,  look yes. feel no.. then again.. who would want to. :)
<dga> excellent
<Dr_willis> dga,  theres dozens of OS-X themes out there.
<Dr_willis> and then theres the emerald os-x look themes
<dga> what's the difference?
<Dr_willis> compiz adds a lot of features that mac-addicts seem to like
<bobfarley> who's asking which is better ?
<Dr_willis> emerald is for compiz.
<dga> well, i will be using compiz
<signedout> Dr_willis: I type about:plugins in firefox and doesn't show any
<Dr_willis> signedout,  you did install java and the flash player with the package manager?
<signedout> Dr_willis: yes
<bobfarley> using the alternative install cd,  I like to do a commandline install, then add kde-core plus the things I really need/want  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde-core
<CPrgmSwR2> dga: I would prefer you wait to see the screen shots of when kde4 is released
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_Willis
<dga> CPrgmSwR2 ok
<Minataku> What's the status on the A1200?
<khumba_yo> signedout: have a look at http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/index.html
<CPrgmSwR2> dga: kubuntu will release a livecd of kde4 when its ready
<dga> won't kubuntu automatically update kde when it comes out>
<Dr_willis> dga,  that would be a bit of a huge change to force on people that may not want it. :)
<bobfarley> kde4 won't appear to be any great change from current kde.  If you don't like it now, nothing will change with kde4
<CPrgmSwR2> bobfarley: thats not true
<CPrgmSwR2> KDE4 is releasing an awsome new plasma system
<stdin> we have a liveCD of kde4 already
<bobfarley> CPrgmSwR2  it all looks the same.  I've seen the screenshots and I've got a kde4 livecd
<bobfarley> CPrgmSwR2  defaults are hard to tell apart
<bobfarley> CPrgmSwR2  so yeah, I'm right.
<CPrgmSwR2> bobfarley: different prespective
<CPrgmSwR2> bobfarley: did you know kde4 was re-programmed from the ground up around qt4
<bobfarley> CPrgmSwR2  no.  its exactly what I said.  YOu read into it.
<stdin> can you take KDE4 comments/discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic
<stdin> it's not on topic here
<bobfarley> CPrgmSwR2  reprogrammed to look the same to end users who won't be able to tell the difference.
<dga> hmm so should i install kubuntu from the kubuntu cd i already have or with the kde4 livecd?
<stdin> dga: kde4 is not ready to be your main desktop, install kubuntu from the normal install disk
<khumba_yo> dga - i suppose the kde4 livecd has nothing to do with kubuntu... right?
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  right now sitting in the garrag on the pooltable behind a 10ft pile of stuff. :) i cant even get in the garrage..
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  darnwife and her xmas shopping..
<dga> does compiz fusion run better in kde than it does in gnome
<dga> ?
<Minataku> Heh
<Dr_willis> dga,  well.. ive had issues with it under both..
<dga> what issues?
<Dr_willis> dga,  so its like saying a root cannal is better then having a toenail removed.. :)
<khumba_yo> dga - just install kubuntu from your cd, then you can co-install another window-manager
<Dr_willis> some programs just do not like compiz. :)  but compiz is being tweaked on every day.
<khumba_yo> .. if you like.
<corinth> dga: No, compiz-fusion works better in gnome.
<dga> ok
<corinth> dba: It works in KDE, but there are drawbacks.
<dga> what kind of drawbacks?
<Minataku> Drawbacks like... INDIGESTION
<Minataku> And DIAREHHA
<Minataku> Oh, wait
<Minataku> I'm thinking of something else
<Minataku> Sorry
<khumba_yo> lol
<Minataku> XD
<dga> ok so compiz-fusion works better in gnome
<dga> i'll just stick with gnome then
<bobfarley> cept for a few moments of gee whiz, doesn't compiz-fusion get tiring ?
<Dr_willis> use it enough and eventually you will find rough spots and quirks. :)  I know theres some issues with java apps and for some reason vncclient (and other apps) have a issue where you cant select the 'password' input filed. The fix is to shift-clik in the input field. (no idea why that works)
<Dr_willis> Picking a desktop based on  which one does eyecandy best.... egads.. :)
<Minataku> Well, there's no idea why GNOME works
<bobfarley> best eyecandy is gOS
<Minataku> Theories include that the thousands of errors just work somehow
<Minataku> Kinda like how Windows runs
<Dr_willis> bobfarley,  i found Gos lacking in some ways.. like.. well the live cd failed to boot up on 4 of the 5 machines i tested it on. :) Still not sure why its having that issue.
<Dr_willis> But it all depends on  your needs.
<bobfarley> Dr_willis  that wasn't gOS fault
<Minataku> gOS?
<stdin> do people ever read channel topics?
<bobfarley> Dr_willis   if it boots in any drive it should boot in all drives.
<Minataku> Quiet you, I want to know what gOS is
<Dr_willis> bobfarley,  but all the machines can boot the Ubuntu/Kubuntu cd's fine.. so figure that out
<perrako> Why is internet on ubuntu so spotty? My internet's been doing such weird things in ubuntu and never in windows.
#kubuntu 2007-11-29
<perrako> Like, I just tried to load www.ubuntuforums.org and it loaded en.google.com
<bobfarley> Dr_willis you hit a dvd+- boot problem with old dvd drives
<Minataku> bobfarley: I've had plenty of working OSes fail to boot on some machines
<dga> so then it's eyecandy(gnome&compiz-fusion) vs. solid desktop environment (kde)
<perrako> and I can load the firefox extension pages but it won't let me install any of them (clicking the install does nothing)
<Minataku> Oooh, cool, another episode of How It's Made
<perrako> videos won't load from any site.... it's so bizarre
<Dr_willis> bobfarley,  these were all decemntly new machines..  I wonder if the one it did boot on was the old machine.. i forget which one it was now. :)
<Minataku> dga: Don't forget that both GNOME and Compiz are poorly written, lousy and ugly
<bobfarley> and gOS image now fits on a cdr
<bobfarley> http://www.thinkgos.com/
<Dr_willis> bobfarley,  i was on a cd when i tried it.
<stdin> bobfarley: read the topic, then take it to -offtopic
<Minataku> Ew
<dga> Minataku ugly? compiz looks so cool
<Minataku> It looks like frickin' OSX
<Minataku> gOS, that is
<Minataku> I hate all this eyecandy garbage
<dga> Minataku can i see your desktop?
<Minataku> All the time and computational power wasted on stupid window animations
<crimsun> that's such a balogney argument.
<perrako> Humans like aesthetic :)
<Grav3Mind> Hey guys
<Minataku> Let me make another screenshot of it
<bobfarley> i run kde-core, then add the stuff I need/want
<Grav3Mind> does anyone know if theres a multi desktop effect like the one for OSX that when you swtich desktops it gives you cool effects like turning a cube or the desktop slides off to the left or right
<Dragnslcr> !compiz | Grav3Mind
<ubotu> Grav3Mind: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Grav3Mind> also
<Grav3Mind> one last thing
<Minataku> Processing image
<dga> Minataku thanks
<corinth> I want to webcam with my friends over the MSN client. What program do you suggest I use?
<Grav3Mind> i know there is stuff for ubuntu and gnome for making linux look like osx
<Grav3Mind> but is there one for Kubuntu?
<stdin> I wonder if someone is going to post an image here, when it should clearly go in -offtopic...
<stdin> corinth: kopete can do that I think
<Minataku> Uploading
<stdin> Grav3Mind: compiz works on both, despite it's buggyness
<Minataku> http://s95018220.onlinehome.us/random/desktop.png << Here ya go. My desktop.
<Minataku> I was not warned of any such specific thing
<stdin> I did say "I wonder if someone is going to post an image here, when it should clearly go in -offtopic..."
<Grav3Mind> basically i wanna do this but with kde
<Grav3Mind> http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11
<stdin> I also said to take offtopic to -offtopic
<Minataku> That is not a warning, that is speculation
<stdin> several times
<stdin> and you should know it's offtopic regardless
<charlesg3> does anyone know where 'startkde' is supposed to be called from after logging in?
<Dr_willis> I would post my desktop. but its just 4 Terminal windows tiled. :P
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Look at mine, it's just the Fluxbox slit
<Minataku> And a sexy wallpaper, of course
<Minataku> Set just for the screenshot occasion
<Minataku> But head to the OT channel so stdin can stop throwing his weight around
<stdin> stop being off topic and I won't have to
<Grav3Mind> so did anyone read my on topic question
<Grav3Mind> thats not about compiz
<Grav3Mind> i posted  link that shows you how to change your ubuntu/gnome install of linux to look like OSX
<Grav3Mind> but i wanna do it with kubuntu
<ardchoille> Grav3Mind: Something like this? http://ardchoille42.googlepages.com/kde-osx1.jpg
<ubuntu> browser cannot find host, but IRC works...any suggestions?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  oddly enough ive seen others in here asking that.. and i never have seen/herard how/Why thats even possible.
<Grav3Mind> looks good to me ardchoille
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  this is with all web sites? how about their ip address? can you ping google.com ?
<Grav3Mind> thats what i wat
<ardchoille> Grav3Mind: There's a tutorial for it, look at the last three links here:
<ubuntu> pings OK
<Grav3Mind> what links?
<Dr_willis> so  ' ping google.com '    and  'ping  72.14.207.99 ' both work ubuntu ?
<ardchoille> Grav3Mind: http://ardchoille42.googlepages.com/
<ardchoille> Grav3Mind: In that tutorial install "kwin-baghira" and start at step 2, since you don't need to compile baghira.
<Grav3Mind> hmmmm
<Grav3Mind> guys i have another question
<ardchoille> Grav3Mind: sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira, then contiue with the tutorial, no need to compile baghira
<Minataku> That would be KDE's idiocy
<Grav3Mind> how hard would it be to install ubuntu
<Grav3Mind> ON the same HDD
<Grav3Mind> with kubuntu
<ubuntu> pinged with the url and with the ip just fine
<ardchoille> Grav3Mind: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Minataku> KDE requires KDE apps to connect to the internet through it's stupid network manager
<Grav3Mind> from konsole?
<Dr_willis> Grav3Mind,  you can easially have 2+ desktops on the same machine.. no need to 'install' 2 whole os's
<Grav3Mind> and that works?
<Minataku> If it's useless network manager doesn't see the network, neither does any crappy KDE application
<ardchoille> Grav3Mind: yes, that will get you the ubuntu desktop
<Grav3Mind> cause i want gnome
<Minataku> You know, because useless abstraction layers are all the rage
<Dr_willis> then the login screen has a menu to pick what desktop.  No haxoring needed like in windows - to change desktps here
<ubuntu> works
<ardchoille> yes, ubuntu-desktop is the gnome desktop
<Dr_willis> Grav3Mind,  then install 'ubuntu-desktop' set it to use GDM when it asks if you want to use gdm.
<corinth> Anyone know how I can set my desktop folder launchers to open in dolphin instead of konqurer?
<Grav3Mind> awesome!!! so just run that command and let it go?
<Dr_willis> !dolphin
<Grav3Mind> i love linux ^_^
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<ubuntu> thanks
<Dr_willis> corinth,  follow those directions (only in reverse) :)
<Dr_willis> What ever is on top is the default.
<Grav3Mind> heres hoping nothing screws up when i run this command! lol
<Dr_willis> Grav3Mind,  you are thinking in 'windows terms' again. :)
<vit_> lamorena_89_42@hotmail.com
<Dr_willis> Grav3Mind,  on a clean kubuntu install one of the first things i install is Ubuntu-desktop. and even xubuntu-desktop
<Minataku> Ew
<Dr_willis> and mc, and 100 other packages. :) i got a script
<Grav3Mind> so would it be sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
 * Dr_willis installs Vice for Minataku 
<Minataku> ?
<Dr_willis> Grav3Mind,  if you wanted the Xfce desktop yes. thats xubuntu
<corinth> Dr_willis: I have a link to my external drive on my desktop, and I can't get it to auto open with dolphin instead of konq
<Grav3Mind> i friggin love linux
<vit_> lamorena_89_42@hotmail.com
<Grav3Mind> lol
<Grav3Mind> im a long time linux user
<Minataku> If you want what you saw in my desktop screenshot, that's Fluxbox
<Dr_willis> corinth,   i never touch dolphin. so cant help ya there.
<Grav3Mind> theres only one reason i still have to use windows
<Grav3Mind> actually two
<Grav3Mind> some games and itunes
<Grav3Mind> thats ALL
<Krickey> ew, itunes
<Grav3Mind> i like itunes for one reason
<Grav3Mind> because when i burn a cd
<Grav3Mind> once a year lol
<Grav3Mind> it lets me do volume normalizing so that ALL the songs are the same volume
<Grav3Mind> thats ALL
<Dr_willis> i make it a point to have as little to do with APPLE as possible. :)
<Grav3Mind> and the other game that doesnt work is called Hero online and maple story
<Krickey> oh lord
<Dr_willis> Grav3Mind,  im pretty sure ive seen that feature in other tools as well.
 * Krickey leaves the crazy mapple story person
<Minataku> Apple is ten times as evil as Microsoft
<bobfarley> so its not all closed source that's hated.
<Dr_willis> Then again. i never notice the problem with my Kenny G. Mix's :P
<Grav3Mind> lol hush krickey
<Minataku> Apple's "open source" is a flaming joke
<Krickey> mapple story is possible worse than runescape
<moofoo> !info mp3gain | Grav3Mind
<Krickey> it's more colorful, but sooooo repetitive
<moofoo> :)
<Minataku> Krickey: "Maple" has only one "P"
<ubotu> grav3mind: mp3gain: Lossless mp3 normalizer with statistical analysis. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.6-5 (gutsy), package size 52 kB, installed size 160 kB
<Grav3Mind> ummm no it it sint
<Grav3Mind> awesome ill get it right now
<Grav3Mind> can i get it in adept?
<moofoo> yes
<Krickey> mapple has as many p's as i feel like typing :P
<Tarin> does anyone know how to repair apt-get
<Grav3Mind> ok ubuntu desktop finished
<hydrogen> apple and microsoft are off topic here.
<bobfarley> maplestory has alot of users
<Krickey> and yes it is :)
<Grav3Mind> its asking me to configure it
<Grav3Mind> is there anything i should do imparticular
<Tarin> i added a bad repos and now i cant use apt or adept
<Grav3Mind> its the blue and grey screen inside console
<Krickey> i tried it before, it was completely full of fail, but whatever floats short-attentioned span peoples boats
<Grav3Mind> its not in the adept installer
<Grav3Mind> *googling*
<Dr_willis> maplestory was an amuseing little diversion a week ago..:) played it for about 2 hrs..  befor the kids took it away from me
<stdin> Grav3Mind: use adept manager, not adept installer
<khumba_yo> Tarin - did you repair your / etc / apt / sources.list ? just let all inofficial repos out of it (put comment marks like ## at the beginning )
<Tarin> khumba_yo: how do i do that i am pretty new to this sorry
<K`zan_800> Hi folks, got a problem with mounting an NFS directory, it mounts fine everywhere else here (deb, gentoo, fedora) but keeps telling me "wrong fs type, bad option..." any thoughts?  Portmap is installed.  TIA.  I can ssh into that box   wiith no prroblemsm, FWIW.
<K`zan_800> Yes, this box is in /etc/exports there and it has been exported.
<t4m1n0> how would I find dec numbers with regular expression? for example, this is dec number: 1234  What would regular expression looked like for dec number ?
<Grav3Mind> if im on the kde or gnome desktop will something i install affect the other one?
<Grav3Mind> or are they seperaate
<Grav3Mind> *seperate
<Dr_willis> Grav3Mind,  you pick what one to loging to from the Login screen
<Dr_willis> You can easially run kde and gnome apps on each others desktop
<Dr_willis> Ive seen no hassles with mixxing the2
<Grav3Mind> yeah but im saying if i install compiz on kde will it install on gnome
<hydrogen> however
<Dr_willis> It used to be ages ago. there were some issues.
<hydrogen> using gnome has been proven to halve your IQ
<hydrogen> so I'd suggest doing it only has a last resort
<Dr_willis> Grav3Mind,  you dont install compiz on kde or gnome. :) you ENABLE it for gnome or kde. its installed to the OS.
<Dr_willis> Gnome is a bit easier to enable compiz with.
<Grav3Mind> ahh ok
<hydrogen> half*... as you can see, I used gnome once
<khumba_yo> Tarin - this site might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/add-applications/C/index.html
<Dr_willis> one issue with using compiz on KDE, and gnome both.. is that the compiz settings get shared btween both desktops. So wiggly windows off under gnome..will also turn them off when you log into KDE and enable compiz
<khumba_yo> .. or have you ever used an editor to edit a text file?
<Minataku> The wallpaper from that screenshot is on my webspace now
<Minataku> It's the first link, avoid the second one unless you're 18 or older >.>
<Minataku> Or maybe I'll just take that one down instead
<Minataku> Okay, done
<Minataku> It wasn't that bad, just a little bit of cheesecake-style hentai
<Minataku> lol
<Grav3Mind> well its done
<Grav3Mind> should i logout and see if everything went fine
<Minataku> Very light stuff it was... :3
 * Minataku meows
<Minataku> See what happens when you complain about offtopic? The channel goes quiet.
<Minataku> :P
 * khumba_yo barks
<Gargoyle76> can anyone help me w/ toshiba laptop pwr Fn key controls and the like...or at least point me in the right dir
<Minataku> !fnfxd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fnfxd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !info fnfxd
<ubotu> fnfxd: ACPI and hotkey daemon for Toshiba laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-12ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 20 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386)
<Minataku> There ya go
<Minataku> Enjoy, fellow Toshiba user
<Minataku> :D
<Gargoyle76> ummm...still learning(but LOVING!)....how do I implement it?
<Minataku> Install it, then look up the documentation
<Gargoyle76> is it in adept?
<Gargoyle76> oh...ok
<khumba_yo> Gargoyle76 - which toshiba model is it?
<Tarin> khumba_yo: i have used text editors in windows
<Minataku> Fnfxd will handle any model of Toshiba laptop
<Minataku> Though I've got four Toshibas
<Gargoyle76> i've been having trouble...it says it's installed...but i can't tell
<Minataku> T1200, Satellite 100CS, Satellite 305CDS and Satellite A25-S207
<khumba_yo> maybe you can find help there: http://tuxmobil.org/toshiba.html
<Gargoyle76> Satellite M45-S169
<Minataku> My main system is the Satellite A25-S207 :D
<Gargoyle76> how do I manipulate it?
<Minataku> With the Fn key
<Minataku> lol
<Gargoyle76> man I am a nube
<vit__> HOLA
<Gargoyle76> ha ha ha....
<Gargoyle76> thpppppppppppttttttttttt
<vit_> fabiola82_68@hotmail.com
<Gargoyle76> ho can I tell if it's working
<Minataku> Well, certain combinations do different things
<Minataku> Like change the video output
<Minataku> Or lock the fan on
<Gargoyle76> I got nuthin'
<Minataku> Is it actually running?
<khumba_yo> Tarin - you have to start an editor like kate with the root-privilege - i mean "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Minataku> It's a daemon, it has to be running to work
<Gargoyle76> ok...how do I start it?
<Minataku> Look up the documentation
<Minataku> I can't tell you how to enable services in Kubuntu
<Minataku> I don't use Kubuntu
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Minataku> That "bum" package or update-rc.d
<Grav3Mind> woot!!! i installed the ubuntu desktop on my kubuntu install ^_^
<Minataku> This way fnfxd will start on boot
<Grav3Mind> anyone know where i can configure workspace switcher
<stansmith> ls
<Gargoyle76> oh...k
<stansmith> omg woops!!!!!!!! LOLOL
<Grav3Mind> and why are there all sorts of special effects in gnome ...i havnt enabled compiz
<Dr_willis> Grav3Mind,  normally you an right click on the little desktop pager to set settings..
<Grav3Mind> does it come that way?
<Dr_willis> IF using compiz however. you Must use the ccsm tool and its general->dektops tab
<Grav3Mind> wel theres only how many desktops i want
<Grav3Mind> i wanna change the effect
<Grav3Mind> its just sliding back and fourth
<Grav3Mind> i want like a cube effect
<Grav3Mind> or something else
<Dr_willis> The ccsm tool sets all sorts of the advanced settings
<Dr_willis> !find ccsm
<angasule> !forwarding
<ubotu> File ccsm found in compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forwarding - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<angasule> !forward
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forward - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> install  compizconfig-settings-manager  and check out the   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion  site
<angasule> grr, can anyone tell me how to forward all traffic going through a kubuntu machine, to a gateway?
<Grav3Mind> so compiz is enable and install by dafult on ubuntu
<khumba_yo> Tarin - this page should be worth reading if youre an absolute beginner : http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/index/C/index.html
<Dr_willis> Grav3Mind,  when you intall ubuntu from the cd's yes.
<Grav3Mind> what about thru the konsole command
<Dr_willis> what console command
<khumba_yo> bye @ll - gn8
<Dr_willis> Ive never noticed if compiz is enabled as part of the ubuntu-desktop package or not.
<Dr_willis> if its not you can install it.
<Dr_willis>  compizconfig-settings-manager  is NOT installed by default in any case.
<william_> how can i enable vnc in k?
 * bobesponja_ is back.
<william_>  /nice nonewmsgs
<william_> nick nonewmsgs
<Dr_willis> There is the desktop shareing feature under.. Hmm.. the settings menus somewhere.. heh...
<nonewmsgs> i enabled it in gnome and it works fine there but if im in kde then conection refused and i cant find it.  i tried to find something to add/remove as a frontend but they're all gnome (surprisingly?)
<Dr_willis> kcontrol->Internet -> desktop shareing.
 * nonewmsgs thanks the good doctor
<Dr_willis> I rarely share the current desktop. I normally run vncserver manually and have a seperate desktop for whatever i want to share. :)
<Dr_willis> i find that gnome and kde both are a bit sluggish when used under vnc. I tend to use vncserver set to run fluxbox, or jwm, or icewm
<nonewmsgs> well i like to pretend to be social with my family so i watch tv while using my laptop to conect to one of my "main computers"
<bmk789> moofoo: got my remote working, thanks for the help
<Gargoyle76> Minataku - U still there?
<Dr_willis> nonewmsgs,  You can also use xming and the xdmcp stuff. or freenx - dependong on your  OS and needs. :)
<Gargoyle76> dang
<nonewmsgs> i dont even know those ones yet :o
<Minataku> Yes
<Dr_willis> with 2 linux machines (or other ways) you can have X have an app run on one machine. but appear on a different machines display. :)
 * jessy_james buona notte a tutti
<lockd> Dr_willis: that can be hellishly slow though
<Dr_willis> lockd,  yep it can. ;)
<Dr_willis> when i copy files to files - its noticeable. Im using xchat now over xdmcp with xming.
<Gargoyle76> I can't get the service to start
<moofoo> bmk789: sweet.. what was it? (for reference?)
<bmk789> moofoo: nvidia RF remote, works now as mouse and controls amarok, kaffeine, etc
<bmk789> wait
<Gargoyle76> *gone*
<moofoo> bmk789: i meant how did you fix it ;
<moofoo> ;)
<bmk789> i realized that once i sent the message
<bmk789> shoulda taken a second glace
<nonewmsgs> you know what i would really, really like to do?  i remember back when i was in college i used to map a network drive between 2 NT machines and use napster to download straight to a remote drive, and i could play them from that drive the same way.  i want to know if i can set up a machine to basically just handle the 2nd part of that to both windows and 'nix
<nonewmsgs> like a magic remote folder that pretends to be local.
<Minataku> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Tarin> why wont Kate let me save
<bmk789> um, i just had to purge lirc then reinstall and use the default config, and use the right remote in irkick
<Dr_willis> nonewmsgs,  thers dozens of tools/ways to do that. :)
<Minataku> If you're editing a file that you don't have permission to write to, you can't save it
<Minataku> Same if you're trying to save a file to a directory that you don't have write access to
<moofoo> bmk789: i see .. so the "it could have worked in the first place approach" ;-)
<Tarin> but i am the only user
<Dr_willis> nonewmsgs,  check out  the samba fuse tool. for samba. :) thers a ssh fuse tool that dioes it for ssh connections, and a ftp fuse for ftp servers...
<Dr_willis> nonewmsgs,  all of them make  a remote machine/service appear as a local dir.
<BluesKaj> Tarin, did you open kate with your password or kdesu
<Minataku> There are always two users on a Unix machine (or at least should be)
<Minataku> root, and a non-privliged user
<Minataku> root is ONLY FOR SYSTEM ADMINISTRATION
<Dr_willis> and bgates  :)
 * Dr_willis ducks.
<bmk789> moofoo: yep, i didnt expect the config to be the same as the remote listed so i kept trying other configs only to have the right one under my nose the whole time
<Minataku> The non-privliged user is what you always use for everything else
<nonewmsgs> is it still real hard?  the last time i messed with samba i was having man-sized issues
<Tarin> ok so how do i get access to save in files
<brad12345> is there a way to manage/force antialiasing and anisotropic filtering?  i'm not able to find a setting for it
<BluesKaj> Tarin, how did you open the file ?
<Dr_willis> nonewmsgs,  i never found it real hard.. but i did read the 'using samba' book. :)
<Tarin> went to user folders then to the root folder
<Dr_willis> brad12345,  i thought there was sone nvidia-* tool that could do that.. (but ive never messed with those settings)
<Tarin> in konqueror
<nonewmsgs> is using samba a free ebook or one of those expensive things like i sell all day at work
<brad12345> hmm, yah and i have an ati card... you think that tool would work maybe?
<Dr_willis> Tarin,  what are you tryign to do exactly?
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 6816 kB, installed size 14752 kB
<Dr_willis> nonewmsgs,  is in the samba-doc package.. and some other books also are in there. :)
<nonewmsgs> sweetness
<Tarin> i added an svn to my apt repo not thinking about it
<Tarin> now i need to delete it or comment it out
<Dr_willis> Tarin,  'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' and change it.
<Dr_willis> thats the easy way
<BluesKaj> Tarin, copy the file path , beginning with the first / and open the k-menu , choose run command and type kdesu kate /pathtofilename
<Dr_willis> or like BluesKaj  says use kdesu and a graphical editor.
<Tarin> i used the konsole
<Tarin> i want to get as used to using the command line as much as possible
<BluesKaj> then do Dr_willis' suggestion
 * Dr_willis gives Tarin  a Gold Star
<Dr_willis> :)
<BluesKaj> it makes no diff it's still going open kate no matter what , i see no advantage to the cli for opening and editing files,but this is an old windows dude talking :)
<brad12345> I'm a super linux noob and i must say: linux is pretty awesome
<Dr_willis> If he ever has a case where X is dead.. now he knows how to use nano. :)
<brad12345> what is the best way / program to compile source code??
<Dr_willis> brad12345,  with a text editor? and  a C compiler?
<BluesKaj> yeah , ok
<NickPresta> brad12345, we need more information to help you better
<nonewmsgs> i like anjuta
<Dr_willis> brad12345,  you might watn to clarify the question a bit. :)
<brad12345> i've been trying though the konsole with ./configure
<brad12345> hmm
<Dr_willis> ./confogure is normally used as part of source code packages.. yes...
<Dr_willis> it then makes a config file after checking a lot of things , for make to use.
<Minataku> I used to use Windows, but I do everything from the CLI
<brad12345> okay
<Minataku> Dr_Willis: Actually, the configure script makes the makefile itself
<Minataku> The downside is that the guy who made the program has to make the configure script
<Minataku> If it doesn't come with one, you have to hope it's all in place
<Minataku> My luck compiling things without configure scripts is about 40%
<Dr_willis> Yep :) saw a configyure script once that required tcsh (i think) which confused the heck out of me for a bit...
<brad12345> okay...i;ve had pretty poor goings so far.  but from what i've read it can be a tricky process
<Dr_willis> brad12345,  what can be tricky? gettibng  basic C stuff compiling, and written?
<BluesKaj> Minataku, I've encountered quite a few tarballs that don't come with a configure script or make or even make install scripts ...they have 'install' scripts
<brad12345> well, for instance, downloading a tar.gz file from sourceforge and then trying to get it into a working app
<Dr_willis> brad12345,  rather straight forward.
<Dr_willis> gee.. a dcc offer.. how nice of you Barbecue
<NickPresta> Dr_willis, I was thinking the same thing. I don't need 8 copies of "mirc.ini"
<Minataku> Heh
<Dr_willis> NickPresta,  i only got offered 3!
<Dr_willis> :P
<Minataku> Barbecue: Send it here, I want to pick it apart and see what you're spreading
<Minataku> You know, for the report to the police
<eproletariat> hello
<BluDog_Anchorite> hello world
<eproletariat> hi
<BluDog_Anchorite> testing rhapsody.  ncurses based irc client
<Grav3Mind> hey guys what was the command line to install Xubuntu from console?
<BluDog_Anchorite> Grav3Mind, dont you need to boot to a cd to install it ?
<Grav3Mind> nope
<Grav3Mind> just the desktop environment
<Grav3Mind> does anyone know
<bazhang> Grav3Mind: you mean xubuntu-desktop?
<Grav3Mind> yes
<Grav3Mind> i got it
<Grav3Mind> nvm
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install
<BluDog_Anchorite> what WM does xubuntu use ?
<Grav3Mind> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<scooter_> ok i need a major hand from someone who knows what they're doing
<Grav3Mind> its that actually
<NickPresta> scooter_, ask your question. Those who know will try to help :)
<scooter_> i got an install package for flashplayer, and its not installing
<scooter_> well, it is but its not installing completely
<scooter_> parts of it are left out
<bazhang> BluDog_Anchorite: xfce
<BluDog_Anchorite> like the plugin you have to copy by hand to the ./.mozilla dir ?
<scooter_> but i dont have mozilla
<scooter_> i just use konqueror
<scooter_> and i dont know how to donwload anything for kubuntu
<BluDog_Anchorite> well, if lynx would ever time out, i could check the package name
<NickPresta> !flash | scooter_
<ubotu> scooter_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<NickPresta> have you tried that, scooter_
<BluDog_Anchorite> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<BluDog_Anchorite> er flashplugin-nonfree . my bad
<scooter_> i dont even know what distribution i have
<scooter_> im really pathetic when it comes to linux
<NickPresta> scooter_, did you install your distribution?
<scooter_> yea, but i dont have the cd on me anymore and i forgot what i installed
<scooter_> but i think its 6.06
<Grav3Mind> i just downloaded the Xubuntu desktop on my kubuntu installation
<scooter_> ok yes kubuntu 6.06
<Greythane> checkout   http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<Greythane> download the .gz, extract it and install it
<scooter_> ok i extracted it, but all i get is a shared library, and unknown and a shell script file
<BluDog_Anchorite> this irc client feels like nano
<mneptok> uh ...
<BluDog_Anchorite> rhapsody
<BluDog_Anchorite> i think i like irssi better
<Greythane> run the shell script
<scooter_> with what
<scooter_> konsole?
<Greythane> yes.. sorry.. run konsole, cd to the extract directory and then ./flashplayer-installer
<scooter_> how do i cd to the extract directory
<scooter_> i feel like an idiot im sorry
<Greythane> if you downloaded to your home directory/desktop then
<scooter_> i saved it on desktop
<Greythane> cd /home/(myusername)/desktop/(flashdir)
<Greythane> you might need 'Desktop' if it barfs.. case sensitive
<Greythane> cd /home/scooter/Desktop/flash-install or similar
<scooter_> ok
<Grav3Mind> can anyone see the links here
<scooter_> im in the dir
<Grav3Mind> http://svn.xgl-coffee.org/xgl-coffee/trunk/startxgl
<Greythane> type in ./flash-installer (enter) and you shoud see things happen
<angelv> hi
<Grav3Mind> i need the   xgl-startup-script for Xfce session
<Grav3Mind> but its all blank
<angelv> I try to install the nvidia drivers on 7.10, I intall all correct, but I reboot my systems I no start X, I need re-install drivers
<angelv> any problem report?
<scooter_> i dont have mozilla installed
<scooter_> where can i get it
<scooter_> and who can talk me through installing it
<ryan-c> any way i can figure out why my screensaver won't start?
<Tarin> any one here use compiz and emerald theme manager
<NickPresta> scooter_, use Adept to install applications
<scooter_> ok
<NickPresta> Tarin, I use Compiz-Fusion and Emerald
<Tarin> i was looking at the themes in emerald but how do i actually apply them
<Greythane> scooter - xubuntu? correct?
<NickPresta> Tarin, you should just click on them. The changes should be instant
<scooter_> kubuntu
<Greythane> KMenu > system > Adept then filter for firefox
<BluDog_Anchorite> so, is e17 in a repo yet, or do i still need to build it by hand ?
<scooter_> it says its installed
<scooter_> but i cant find it anywhere on the system
<Greythane> KMenu > Internet > ??
<scooter_> no just konqueror
<scooter_> thats all that i have
<Greythane> adept says firefox is installed?
<scooter_> yea
<BluDog_Anchorite> try typing firefox in a terminal
<Greythane> .. or KMenu > run
<BluDog_Anchorite> asuming he is using K
<scooter_> i tried run
<scooter_> it doesnt work
<Greythane> kubuntu :)
<tyan> how can you get a terminal to automatically be logged in as a certain user... and in a certain directory.....  `getty -n -l /bin/bash 38400 tty9` works but its in the /dev directory, not home
<Tarin> does it say installed or install?
<scooter_> installed
<scooter_> under status right?
<scooter_> like im looking in the right place?
<Tarin> have you applied at the top of the screen?
<scooter_> apply isnt available
<scooter_> i didnt change n e thing
<BluDog_Anchorite> what does   sudo apt-get install firefox   say
<NickPresta> scooter_, open up a Konsole (alt + F2 and type in konsole). Then type: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Grav3Mind> anyone know where i can get  xgl-startup-script for Xfce session
<scooter_> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<NickPresta> scooter_, you have to close Adept
<scooter_> my bad
<BluDog_Anchorite> killall adept && sudo apt-get install firefox
<scooter_> it says that it couldnt' be found
<scooter_> ?
<scooter_> refered to by another package
<BluDog_Anchorite> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<scooter_> following packages replace it: libnss3
<scooter_> same thing
<scooter_> i cant just get a package and install it?
<Grav3Mind> can anyone help me? no one in Xubuntu will help at all
<Grav3Mind> #xubuntu that is
<NickPresta> scooter_, most GNU+Linux distributions don't work that way. You use your package manager.
<Grav3Mind> i just need one file
<NickPresta> Grav3Mind, ask in #compiz-fusion
<Grav3Mind> or lines of code rather
<Grav3Mind> ah ok thanks !!!
<scooter_> yea thas what i was affraid of
<scooter_> it says its installed though
<NickPresta> scooter_, is there any reason you're using Kubuntu 6.06?
<scooter_> yea, it was the only version i had
<NickPresta> scooter, why don't you upgrade?
<scooter_> idk how
<scooter_> i feel like a nooooob
<NickPresta> !upgrade > NickPresta
<scooter_> how do i upgrade
<NickPresta> scooter_, are you sure you have Kubuntu 6.06? Open up Konsole and run "lsb_release -a"
<Dragnslcr> Upgrading from 6.06 could take a while
<BluDog_Anchorite> im using 6.06 just cause i want ot wait till end of life for the LTS
<scooter_> acutally i found the disk
<scooter_> its kubuntu 6.06
<scooter_> 6.06.1
<Dragnslcr> It would probably be faster to download a 7.10 CD and do a clean install
<scooter_> ok, can you talk me through that?
<Dragnslcr> !download
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<Greythane> use adept > fetch updates > then should be able to > Full Upgrade, as well
<BluDog_Anchorite> what is the next version up with the longest projected life cycle
<Dragnslcr> Greythane- I don't think that works in 6.06
<NickPresta> BluDog_Anchorite, hardy+1, I believe
<BluDog_Anchorite> is there going to be another LTS distro ?
<Dragnslcr> BluDog_Anchorite- 8.04 will be an LTS release
<Greythane> oh, ok.. have not used for yonks :)
<Greythane> scooter.. beware - a full reinstall will wipe you home directory so backup
<NickPresta> BluDog_Anchorite, ah. Listen to Dragnslcr. Hardy is going to be an LTS
<scooter_> im not seeing >full upgrade
<lockd> Dragnslcr: hmm, when will that be out?
<NickPresta> !hardy | lockd
<ubotu> lockd: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<NickPresta> lockd, the 8 corresponds to the year, 04 to the month.
<Dragnslcr> lockd- Wild guess, but 8.04 should be released in April 2008
<lockd> oh, right
<BluDog_Anchorite> im trying to get away from the bleeding edge distro, just based on the fact all my hardware is old, and i dont have time to rebuild sysems every 6 months
<scooter_> so how do i get the update from adept?
<BluDog_Anchorite> scooter. go online, google kubuntu 7.10. download it.  burn it with k3b
<scooter_> ok thanks
<BluDog_Anchorite> always best to have a hard copy on hand
<BluDog_Anchorite> net installs are convenient, but extra discs come in handy
<BluDog_Anchorite> imho
<lockd> yes, especially when you lose connectino
<lockd> *ion
<BluDog_Anchorite> yep
<BluDog_Anchorite> or a mirror is down, and you need a package
<lockd> are packages in ISOs updated?
<lockd> it's annoying when I get lots from CD to save bandwidth, then I need updates immediately
<BluDog_Anchorite> lockd.  iso is not updated
<BluesKaj> it's amazing in this day and age that ppl still have download caps
<Tarin> how well does upgrading to a new version work when done from inside kubuntu
<Greythane> I have had no real problems (yet)
<Tarin> cool does compiz work better in gutsy than feisty?
<BluesKaj> my last network upgrade failed 3 times , unfortunately , but the fault was mine for not waiting for a few days for the internet traffic to my sources to let up
<Greythane> currently using compiz-fusion. took a bit of fiddling but works great on my compaq notebook
<Tarin> cool cause in feisty i cant seem to apply the themes from emerald
<Tarin> unless i am a total noob and not doing it right lol
<Greythane> no idea.. just make sure xgl & compiz are running then select emerald them for settings.
<Tarin> how can i tell if they are running
<scooter_> ok thanks for your help everyone
<Greythane> in konsole > ps ax | grep xgl
<Greythane> hope you sort it out scooter. You'll like once you get things running
<Tarin> it didnt do anything just went to another line
<Tarin> do i need to do the same for compiz?/
<Greythane> if compiz is not running in xgl your desktop redraw will be slow (is in my install)
<Greythane> if you did not see any details then you are not running xgl.. then emerald will not run etc
<Tarin> ok well i did it a second time and got 7746 pts/6 R+ : grep xgl
<Greythane> ok.. that's the grep process looking for the xgl info..
<Tarin> should i be using a certain engine?
<Greythane> should see something like > 5161 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh /usr/share/xserver-xgl/Xgl-lockfile-wrapper
<Tarin> can i get xgl from adept
<VulcanRidr> Couple of Kubuntu questions.
<Greythane> yes..  replaces xserver as the windows server  (open gl server)
<NickPresta> VulcanRidr, how can we help you?
<VulcanRidr> First, I upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy, and I can't install any kdm themes. I also installed kbfx, but I can't install any themes.
<NickPresta> VulcanRidr, where are you installing the themes from? Could you install themes in Feisty?
<VulcanRidr> Yes I could, and the ones I had installed work, but I can't install new ones. I am downloading to my desktop and installing from the system settings menu. (appearance).
<Tarin> can i stop the upgrade without breaking my feisty?/
 * genii sips
<NickPresta> VulcanRidr, are you downloading the themes from kde-look.org or something? Can I download the theme and test it on my system?
<Greythane> VulcanRidr - I had to install the kdetheme manager - not included in the gutsy defaults (that I could find)
<VulcanRidr> Yes I am. The kdm theme I downloaded this evening was 69034-kdmflower.tar.gz, and I untarred that and tried to install 3dkdmflower.tar.gz
<Greythane> you will have to extract the gz and end up with a directory & ca .kth file which is the theme configuration
<NickPresta> VulcanRidr, are you talking about: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/3dKdmflower?content=69034 ?
<VulcanRidr> Greythane: I have kdmtheme installed. A holdover from Feisty.
<VulcanRidr> Yes, that is the theme, NickPresta.
<NickPresta> VulcanRidr, what error do you get?
<VulcanRidr> No error, just the theme does not show up in the list after I click "install theme" and select the theme.
<NickPresta> Do you get a message box about override file warning?
<VulcanRidr> I did...I just noticed that because it popped under the main window. Whats do I need to change?
<NickPresta> Well, apparently, the kdm theme manager isn't updating a file in /etc/default/kdm.d/ which controls the kdm settings, meaning that any change you make in the kdm theme manager section won't work. This (appears) to be a bug
<VulcanRidr> And does that apply to kbfx? (I installed kbfx-Silk)
<VulcanRidr> And it works on my Debian box.
<NickPresta> I don't know about your kbfx issue. That is probably something totally unrelated to the kdm theme issue.
<VulcanRidr> Okay. Thats what I was checking, because it behaves the same way.
<VulcanRidr> Guys, thanks for the help.
<scooter_> does anyone know how to install step mania
<scooter_> does anyone know how to install stepmania?
<deank> !pastebin | deank
<genii> scooter_: What is stepmania?
<genii> nvm, http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?search_distro_id=5&keywords=gamepads
<genii> stepmania deb there
<scooter_> thanks
<vbgunz_> anyone know what could keep my screensaver from coming up on it's own? I have it set for 1 minute and do not have any media players running. I don't see anything that can interfere with it. anyone know whats up?
<vbgunz_> I don't have compiz or anything else either...
<Rukus> does anyone know how to enable your TV out, with an ATI xpress 200m card, without making my laptop screen 640x480. its rather frustrating, i have restored my xorg.conf several times already!
<lockd> vbgunz_: does the screen turn off before the screensaver has time to kick in?
<ubuntu> k
<Tarin> where do i get xgl?
<Tarin> its not  listed in my adept?
<hydrogen> why do you want xgl?
<vbgunz_> lockd: nothing. I just installed some xscreensaver stuff, see if that works
<vbgunz_> nope, nothing comes on in a minute
<vbgunz_> heh, going to try something else
<vbgunz_> lockd: something I did fixed it. found 2 possible solutions at this thread http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3087392.0
<vbgunz_> removing the xscreensaver packages, hopefully the tweak in kdesktoprc fixed it. testing it now
<lockd> screensaver has really one purpose, autolocking the session
<vbgunz_> lockd: yeah, the tweak to the file did the trick
<posingaspopular> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<posingaspopular> can anyone help me mount this ipod I have. error here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46197/ release, gutsy.
<vbgunz_> anyone know how I can run a sudo command during startup *without* having to enter any passwords? I just wa
<awag> hello everyone
<Dr_willis> vbgunz_,  which startup? the rc.local can run commands at boot up. they get ran as root.
<vbgunz_> sorry, I just need to run something but I need to run it with sudo permission. I just don't want to have to enter my password every boot up :(
<posingaspopular> vbgunz_: it's possible
<posingaspopular> let me google up the answer
<awag> anyone know why open office suddenly stopped getting decorated by my kde-window-decorator ?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo visodu
<vbgunz_> well, X has to be loaded... I guess it is during the loading X process
<sub[t]rnl> can set no password in there
<Dr_willis> vbgunz_,  what are you trying to load exactly?
<sub[t]rnl> though, i'm sure no one here would recommend it
<sub[t]rnl> sudo visudo rather
<vbgunz_> I have a problem. storage mediums attached to the system do not show up on the desktop *unless* I mount something. so, if I mount the cdrom then unmount it, they all show up just fine... it's just a workaround
<Dr_willis> You can set up sudo. where a user can run commands and not need to enter the root password. Or if you want to be more secure. Youc an set where a user can run SPECIFIC commands with sudo with no password. , or if you want to be INSECURE. you chould set the 'suid' bit on the program and it will get ran as root without need for sudo. (which is a bad idea)
<vbgunz_> well, I guess it would be nice if I could run mount and umount without ever having to enter a password
<awag> i'm using kde-window-decorator with compiz and the other day open office randomly stopped having window borders attached to it, xchat was doing it for a few days too, then it randomly fixed itself
<Dr_willis> vbgunz_,  you can set devices in fstab with the user option where the users can mount/unmount them.
<vbgunz_> editing the sudoers file or something like that makes it work?
<lockd> isn't that what pmount is for?
<awag> anyone know what i can do to fix the problem with openoffice?
<Dr_willis> vbgunz_,  then theres the pmount command also.
<lockd> awag: is it only openoffice that doesn't get window border? strange
<Dr_willis> Of course i always disable all that clutter on the desktop. :)
<vbgunz_> Dr_willis: I am not messing with fstab. no matter what I do I can never get it working the way I need it too. honest. I've been through the man, google and everything else. I remember messing with fstab for hours without results. I rather avoid it
<awag> lockd, right, just a few days ago i came back to my computer and open office and xchat didn't have borders, now xchat is fixed, it fixed itself, but office is not
<vbgunz_> I don't have pmount, I'll look for it
<awag> lockd, even if i run kde-window-decorator --replace -a while open office is running, it has no effect
<Dr_willis> !info pmount
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.16-4 (gutsy), package size 84 kB, installed size 656 kB
<vbgunz_> am downloadfing and installing now
<vbgunz_> ok checked the help, seems simple, will try
<Dr_willis> of course manually mounting things may be goofing up the automounting fetures of kde.
<Dr_willis> do the icons apear in media:/ like they are supposed to?
<[GhOsT]> hello
<[GhOsT]> is there anyone >
<[GhOsT]> ?
<vbgunz_> lockd: thank you very much for the pmount suggestion. works perfectly!
<lockd> Nobody seems to have gotten automount right. Even GRUB chokes on my USB external disk
<_gtt_> how do i configure the minimize/maximize sound events?
<lockd> and that's not even automount - it just refuses to load
<lockd> if lilo had ability to edit bootup commands, I would use that (which does boot regardless of attached media)
<vbgunz_> my only issue is getting attached media to show up on the desktop
<Dr_willis> Ive seen windows have issues with some usb disks plugged in as well.
<sub[t]rnl> _gtt_: kmenu -> System settings -> System Notifications ->  Then change "Event Source" to Kde Window Manager
<vbgunz_> I have to this for all accounts. is there a universal Autostart folder that'll affect all users?
<Dr_willis> of course   i have some machines that grub does not like their usb keyboards. :P
<Dr_willis> vbgunz_,  not that i am aware of.
<vbgunz_> Dr_willis: I'll ask in #kde, those guys are real helpful
<Dr_willis> vbgunz_,  if you are going to be making new users you may want to alter the /etc/skel/ dir to have the changes in it.
<[GhOsT]> I have got a simple question guys
<Dr_willis> [GhOsT],  ok...
<vbgunz_> Dr_willis: I admit I have plenty to learn in regards to linux.. I just spend too much time learning programming, etc and not my own OS :(
<[GhOsT]> I have download 64 bit Gutsy DVD , unfortunately I am not able to run installation with graphics mode
<Dr_willis> Dosent the DVD also have the 'text mode' installer?  I thouht it did.
<[GhOsT]> text mode installation worked fine but then it is same as installation with graphics mode , black blank screen
<Dr_willis> [GhOsT],  and whats your video card?
<[GhOsT]> Geforce 8600M GS
<Dr_willis> Thats weird. that  card should work fine.
<Dr_willis> You will need to install the proper nvidia drivers to get itworking at full speed.
<[GhOsT]> did i download wrong edition ?
<[GhOsT]> I have got Core2 Duo cpu
<dxdt> I tried to install the KDE 4 on Ubuntu 7.10, but it is really messed up.  I know that it is just a RC, so it will have bugs, but is it supposed to be totally messed up and ususable, or just buggy?  Anyone here using it?  Is there something else I need to do besides what Kubuntu's site instructed?
<Dr_willis> well theres proberly no need for you to be using the 64bit version.. and the dvd was proberly overkill as well.
<[GhOsT]> tried to install 64 bit one , that says amd64 ?
<lockd> dxdt: I was unable to install it, something to do with package conflicts
<Dr_willis> You may want to download the normal 32bit live cd. and see how well it works. Of course if it also has the issue. You may have to isntall with the 32bit alternative install cd.
<Dr_willis> OR you could just try to get this install going
<[GhOsT]> I need 64 bit one because I have Core2 Duo 2.2 GHz with 4 GB of RAM
<Dr_willis> [GhOsT],   i think 64bit is needed if you have MORE then 4gb of ram.
<Dr_willis> that cpu can handle 32bit just fine.
<[GhOsT]> under microsoft vista 32 bit , it recognizes only 3 gb
<Dr_willis> I may be wrong on that ram part.. but im pretty sure  its over 4gb for linux..
<[GhOsT]> when u turn to 64 bit vista , there u get 4 gb support
<Dr_willis> Well there may be a catch also with the video ram being part of that 4gb.
<Dr_willis> if you insist on 64bit then i guess ya manually intall the nvida drivers and reconfigure X.
<Dr_willis> You proberly should install the     nvidia-glx - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org drive    package
<Dr_willis> 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx '
<Dr_willis> then i think ya need to 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' to get the xorg.conf set up right.
<[GhOsT]> it sounds like an issue with VEGA driver compability
<lockd> Is there any possibility of a graphics card with a real open source driver?
<posingaspopular> how do i fix this error in amarok: audio output unavailable: xine parameters unavaialbe
<lockd> nvidia works - most of the time
<[GhOsT]> it is supposed to
<Dr_willis> lockd,  matrox was big on that at one time.. but you dont hear much about them any more.
<[GhOsT]> i have a kubuntu 6.10 32 bit CD here too
<[GhOsT]> let me try this one also
<[GhOsT]> I will be right back
<lockd> Dr_willis: I mean reassembly is all fine and good
<Dr_willis> ive used several nvidia cards under the different releases and have had no issues.
<Dr_willis> But all it takes is for YOU to have an issue..and it can be a real bother. :P
<[GhOsT]> Thank you in advance , I wanna try 32 bit one now
<[GhOsT]> will be right back
<Dr_willis> right back? boy ya got a fast connection to download it that fast. :P
<Dr_willis> oh ya allready got the cd.. heh heh..
<lockd> I thought 3gb was some sort of limit for 32 bit, not sure if it is universal
<[GhOsT]> nope i have it already
<[GhOsT]> :-D
<[GhOsT]> brb
<lockd> there's also the "2012" limit for 32 bit dates, but that is a different story
<lockd> (that one I understand)
<Dr_willis> lockd,  my gateway machine only came with 3gb. :)
<Dr_willis> but i was still thinking id heard it was only an issue for over 4gb.  (at least under linux) it may be 3gb for windows
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/11/26/32bit-vs-64bit-ubuntu-that-is-the-question/
<Dr_willis> that site has some comments abouyt 64bits i never thought of either..
<Dr_willis> not sure how accurate the claims are however. :) reduced battery life, 64bit apps needing more ram. (not sure why that would be) and again the mention of 4gb ram (not 3)
<Dr_willis> Well after doing more research on the 4gb ram limit... i found out that.......... its very confusing.. :)
 * genii sips a coffee
<hydrogen> 4gb of ram is an x86 limit
<hydrogen> as for 64bit apps needing more ram.. one possible reason I can think of is that some of the base data sizes are different on a 64bit system from a 32bit, so more memory gets allocated for the same types (I think?)
<vbgunz_> man, every bootup, icons ruffle around... the only way to fix it is to disable "align to grid"... aligning to grid again could shuffle them and will definitely shift them all up 1 icon space... frustrating :/
<dga> as i keep updating and installing things with adept, i keep getting "Could not commit changes - Adept Batch - There was an error committing changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." is it normal to see this everytime?
<abacka> i have internet connection but cannot access the web with konqueror,can use apt-get and messengers?
<sub[t]rnl> dga: try running sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Rukus> OK, so GOD only knows how i did it, but i enabled Clone mode on my secondary screen! Only problem is, it scrolls the edges, screen is larger than what the TV can output. Running 1280x800 desktop, on a 1024x768 output.  Ok simple? set the default desktop to 1024x768 and the TV out will follow? CORRECT. until i reboot, and find out that it set my xorg.conf to a DEFAULT of 640x480 for BOTH screens! not a fun resolution to work with. Does an
<Rukus> anyone know a way to fix this?
<sub[t]rnl> Rukus: you could edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand and remove any resolutions you don't want
<sub[t]rnl> be sure to backup a working copy
<Crell> Hi all.  I'm having what I think is a repository issue.  I'm trying to install something through PECL (PHP's binary repository), but the pecl binary doesn't seem to be available.  When I aptitude search for pecl, I don't even see a package for it.  Any idea why that might be?  (Kubuntu Gutsy)
<sub[t]rnl> if you've added a repository you'll need to update apt*
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get update
<Crell> I haven't added a repository; it should be available along with PHP.  I've also updated apt many a time.
<sub[t]rnl> what are you trying to install?
<sub[t]rnl> php-pear?
<sub[t]rnl> could be your just looking for the wrong package
<Crell> hm.
<Crell> OK, that's weird.  I just dpkg -L php-pear, and apparently the pecl binary is there.
<Crell> What idjit came up with that idea? :-)
<sub[t]rnl> apt-cache search pecl
<pjeide> Does anyone know about using AWN under KDE?  I've followed the guides to install all of the various parts, but awn-manager throws Gnome errors under Kubuntu Gutsy http://rafb.net/p/bVlMtL57.html
<sub[t]rnl> awn is a launch bar?
<Crell> Fascinating.  apt-cache finds things aptitude search does not.
<pjeide> yes
<pjeide> I can launch avant-window-manager, but it launches in the middle of screen 1 of 2, and an attempt to select preferences from the menu shows "ImportError: could not import gnomevfs" in the console that I launched it from.. how do I switch AWN to look for KDE?
<sub[t]rnl> i don't have any experience with it personally
<sub[t]rnl> :/
<sub[t]rnl> are you running compiz-fusion?
<sub[t]rnl> i know you need a compositing window manager
<pjeide> I am running compiz-fusion, yes
<pjeide> with no issues regarding compiz
<pjeide> strangely enough the dock bar is functional, just misplaced and inconfigurable through gui or command line
<pjeide> there is a configuration line that gets flagged, file not found on line "import gnomedesktop"
<pjeide> what might the corresponding kde reference be?
<pjeide> kdm?
<pjeide> gtk-window-manager?
<pjeide> emerald for compiz?
<sub[t]rnl> no idea
<sub[t]rnl> i run pure kde, so I don't have the directory that error is pointing too
<sub[t]rnl> -> /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py
<sub[t]rnl> if that helps anything
<sub[t]rnl> i would guess that awn was written from gnome :/
<serrucho> somebody knows how to break a password on windows xp pro.?
<serrucho> somebody knows how to break a password on windows xp pro.?
<Agent_bob> anything going on in here today ?
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i register my nickname
<Agent_bob> /msg nickserv help
<Jay-Oh-En> thanks
<Agent_bob> np
<Agent_bob> i have found a pc that linux can't boot.
<serrucho> why?
<Agent_bob> well actually a combonation of hardware that linux can't handle togather.
<serrucho> or how?
<ciacon> hi all - I have a Q - I just installed mp3blaster - I tried to play somthing and is only says "Failed to open sound device.".... can anyone give me some advice?
<Agent_bob> scsi card 'aic7xxx' plus ati radion something...   haven't found a linux yet that can boot on it.
<serrucho> agent bob I have a question
<Agent_bob> shoot.
<serrucho> can you help me?
<serrucho> ok
<Agent_bob> ask and we'll see
<serrucho> I have a laptop
<serrucho> but I want to open
<serrucho> since i dont have the password
<serrucho> do you have an idea how to do it
<serrucho> is a windows xp pro
<Jay-Oh-En> serrucho: wow asking a windows question here
<Agent_bob> ciacon in the applications menu configure it to use arts or alsa as the output device
<ciacon> Agent_bob: I can't really find a menu... lemme see
<Agent_bob> serrucho sure drop a linux install cd in the tray and power on....  :)
<serrucho> I love linux
<serrucho> but this is my friend laptop
<serrucho> I tried already
<serrucho> but dont let me to boot
<Jay-Oh-En> serrucho: oh ok
<Agent_bob> well if you mean "crack" windows,  i don't do windows.   so maybe ask someone else about it... maybe in  ##windows even.
<Jay-Oh-En> serrucho: its in the bios
<serrucho> I did that too
<Jay-Oh-En> hes talking about it not booting the cd
<serrucho> yes
<serrucho> that
<Jay-Oh-En> serrucho: r you made it boot from cd
<Agent_bob> yeah that's in the bios settings
<ciacon> Agent_bob: I have the feeling, that my sound is not quite what it should be... I have one of theese superb -.- Intel HD audio-thingies
<Agent_bob> power on and hold down the f1  or  right shift  or something  depending on the hardware
<serrucho> I tried the safe mode but is lock too
<Jay-Oh-En> serrucho: your doing it all wrong
<Agent_bob> ciacon ok.  but if sound works in other apps you should be able to pipe it through the same device that they use,   it's a simple matter of configuring the app.
<ciacon> Agent_bob: is there an alternative?? I love to listen to music while I play tremulous - only problem - mp3blaster is the only reasonable mp3 player I know for the command-line...
<declan> Ola, anyone know how to turn off wine in kubuntu gutsy?
<Jay-Oh-En> declan: do you wanna uninstall it
<Agent_bob> serrucho you'll have to get into the BIOS  not the boot manager.
<serrucho> and then ?
<Jay-Oh-En> serrucho: set it to boot from cd
<declan> Jay-Oh-En: No. I just want to switch if off when I'm not using it. To avoid any possible win viruses.
<serrucho> I did that already
<Agent_bob> ciacon cli   sure   sox    but vlc can handle that too.  ummm an mplayer i think
<Jay-Oh-En> declan: i dont think you have to worry about any of that
<Agent_bob> declan can you define "turn off wine" please ?
<serrucho> I went to sequence of the boot and put the cd-rom on number 1
<serrucho> to boot from the cd-rom
<serrucho> but still same thing
<ciacon> Agent_bob: i'd hoped there is an similarly simple player out there... checkin through the man-pages for mp3blaste
<declan> Jay-Oh-En: Well, I was just reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72598
<declan> Jay-Oh-En: Got me thinking.
<Jay-Oh-En> could anybody help me out why does this do this http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s272/pronege/snapshot6.png
<declan> Agent_bob: Well, I was thinking maybe it ran as a service so that I could just stop the service and not have wine running.
<Agent_bob> wine is wine is not an emulator,  wine is an application layer that is used to support windows based application in linux.    wine is normally called something like this    "wine /media/win_c:/my\ program.exe "    when "my program.exe" exits so does wine.
<serrucho> agent bob you are a pro on this
<serrucho> you know a lot
<declan> Agent_bob: Ok, thanks. Maybe I'll just uninstall it then.
<_dac_> when you email - forward,what is "inline text" and "an attachment" ? Yea, I'm not too smart...
<Agent_bob> think of it in the same way as the shell us used for a script.    sh my_script.sh      sh runs to provide a shell for "my_script.sh" to run in.   when  my_script.sh  exits so does sh
<Agent_bob> perl script might be an even better example    perl my_script.perl        idk.
<Agent_bob> any way you see the point i'm sure.    wine is not "always running"  it's just there if you need it.
<Agent_bob> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Agent_bob> see the link              ^
<Agent_bob> serrucho thanks.    i think.  ;/
<declan> There we go. Wine no more. I'm feeling safer already.
<Agent_bob> ok   but do read the link   ^
<Agent_bob> http://librenix.com/?inode=21 <<<
 * Agent_bob feels that sudo is more of a virus/mal_ware portal than wine...    (personal openion)
<ciacon> Agent_bob: I managed to find out that I have the choice between "oss, esd, nas and sdl
<Jay-Oh-En> Agent_bob: can you help me with this http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s272/pronege/snapshot6.png look to the right with the blue and white selections it gets on my nerves do you think theres a way to turn that off for every program?
<ciacon> Agent_bob: I suppose that I can best start off with oss, right?
<declan> Agent_bob: Just read the link. Cheers. Some interesting points raised. I just uninstalled sudo out of paranoia too :)
<Jay-Oh-En> declan: why?
<Agent_bob> ciacon well  if you must...   but alsa is what you want...
<ciacon> Agent_bob: thoose 4 are the ones mentioned in the man-pages... I would not know what else I could try
<Agent_bob> lol.    declan i hope you set a good root password first.
<declan> Agent_bob: uh oh...
<declan> :)
<Agent_bob> ciacon might look at     apt-cache search <packagename>    to see if it has modules for other output devices
<serrucho> agent bob are you a teacher?
<ciacon> Agent_bob: mp3blaster is the only with that or equiv. name in repository
<Agent_bob> serrucho i've been called that.   but actually i'm a highschool drop out.
<declan> Jay-Oh-En: Only joking. I wouldn't even know if you can uninstall sudo. I did get rid of wine though. Just because I don't really use it anyway.
<Agent_bob> declan you can.
<serrucho> then how old are you?
<Agent_bob> serrucho fourty something ?
<Agent_bob> why ?
<serrucho> wao
<declan> Agent_bob: Well, you learn something new every day.
<serrucho> just curios
<serrucho> you are right
<Agent_bob> declan maybe so.  i have learned one thing,   you forget twice as much as you learn.
<serrucho> I would like to know a lot about computers
<Agent_bob> settle for knowing a little about everything.   rather than knowing every thing about a little.
<ciacon> Agent_bob: I did it... solution: configfile in home-dir (~/.mp3blasterrc) with 2 lines: "AudioDriver = oss" "SoundDevice = /dev/dsp"... that did the trick
<serrucho> I always use windows but I tried linux ubuntu and I thing I like it more than windows now
<Agent_bob> ciacon good on ya mate.
<Agent_bob> serrucho i only knew M$ until about the turn of the century.   i haven't used it sense.
<ciacon> Agent_bob: thanks ;-)
<Jakobsen> Is there a Evolution-like application for KDE, that supports MS Exchange sync?
<declan> Kmail rocks! Not sure about the syncing.
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i veiw my xorg
<Jay-Oh-En> so i can pastebin it
<Jakobsen> declan, I didn't ask if the mail app rocks, I asked for Exchange sync ;)
<Agent_bob> Jakobsen i don't think so.   but you can use evo if you want...   it works in kde as well as in gnome
<declan> Jakobsen: Sorry couldn't help myself :)
<Jakobsen> Agent_bob, I just want to use Qt apps in KDE and GTK in Gnome.. imho the mix will become a mess..
<Agent_bob> jucato would know if he was here..
<Agent_bob> Jakobsen a mess ?    </shrugs>
<Agent_bob> you want no mess remove xorg    the console is not messy
<Agent_bob> clean and sain   imo
<serrucho> agent bob what do you thing about compiz?
<Agent_bob> eyecandy is not appealing to a cli user.
<Jakobsen> Agent_bob, that's exactly what I mean.. I'm a console guy.. Now that I need a GUI on my linuxbox, I don't want to mix Gnome and KDE.. I tried it before, and the Gnome apps looked weird in KDE..
<Agent_bob> i think it wastes horse power and sells new hardware.
<serrucho> ok
<Agent_bob> Jakobsen k.  you know what you want/like and i'll leave it at that.
<serrucho> I want to used but couldn`t
<Jakobsen> Agent_bob, I like Gnome, but I want KDE :D I guess it'll change the other way around, when I switch to KDE............
<declan> Jakobsen: Not sure if this helps but I came across this recently when I was looking at something similar - never tried it out though http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-user&m=98600724802550&w=2
<Agent_bob> serrucho i'm presently talking to you on a 1ghz p3 box  but normally run a p1 100mhz box   and wonder why people complain about their computer being slow when they have 2g processer and 2g ram...    ya know.
<Agent_bob> Jakobsen here's the man to ask about that.    Jucato !
<Jucato> please, not about networking...
<Agent_bob> no
<Agent_bob> kde alternative to evolution
<Agent_bob> or should i say qt alternative
<Jucato> kontact (kmail, korganizer, kaddressbook, knotes, etc)
<Jakobsen> I just want to know, if it would lead to any problems if I run GTK apps in KDE..
<Jucato> there shouldn't be any problems
<Agent_bob> that wasn't the question.  :|
<Jakobsen> Agent_bob, be quiet - and let the question evolve :P
<Agent_bob> <Jakobsen> Is there a Evolution-like application for KDE, that supports MS Exchange sync?  <<<< that was the question.
<Jucato> er... dunno about Exchange support
<Agent_bob> i said NO.   if i was wrong Jucato can streighten me out...
<Jucato> unlike GNOME, KDE's PIM apps aren't just part of one single big app. they're separate apps, just hundled together under a convenience wrapper (Kontact)
<Agent_bob> see it wasn't netowrking   :)
<Jucato> semi-related.. Exchange..
<Jucato> anyway gotta go for a while...
<Agent_bob> :
<Jakobsen> Thank you, Jucato and Agent_bob .. I will setup a machine in VMware, and try it out..
 * Agent_bob <grumbles> prolly running that from windows...
<Jakobsen> Agent_bob, no - ubuntu ;)
<Agent_bob> .)
<Agent_bob> where's my other eye ???
<Jakobsen> here - have three ...
<Agent_bob> lol
<seezer> Jakobsen: kontact/kmail works/worked fine with exchange (for me..). calendar, invitations.. used active directory via ldap and mail via imap (worked fine two years ago)
<kraut> moin
<Agent_bob> ah seezer comes to the rescue.
<seezer> i used exchange 2003 and 2000
<Agent_bob> kraut
<seezer> but better just turn off that messy boxes of evil ;)
<kraut> hi Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> how is U
<seezer> Agent_bob: i have to.. he suffers from the same problems i had.. ;)
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> just noticed "TameLion"'s join/part   and remembered a joke.        Q. "how do you catch a unique rabbit?"
<Agent_bob> A. "you 'neek up on it."
<Agent_bob> Q. "how do you catch a tame rabbit?"
<Agent_bob> A. "tame way."
<seezer> whaha :)
<Agent_bob> (:
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Agent_bob> yeah i guess so.   there is just so much going on in here that there is no room for such, eeh ardchoille ...
<ardchoille> Agent_bob: Well, the channel rules don't really have a time limit ;)
<seezer> so where is the loan for the supporters?
<seezer> my contract says:
<Jakobsen> "Go away bird teacher, I have had enough.."
<seezer> :)
<Jakobsen> That's a fine contract, mate :)
<seezer> ok let's stay on topic!
<seezer> we need problems..
<Jakobsen> I can generate a lot of random problems.. 2 sec, I'm going to unload a module on one of our servers
<ScorpKing> how can i list all the packages installed on my box. cache/... has been cleaned.
<ScorpKing> nvm, got it. dpkg --get-selections for those who don't know. ;)
<ScorpKing> cheers
<Jakobsen> going to install kubuntu on my laptop.. cheers!
<himar> hi all
<himar> where I can find the app to activate the restricted drivers ?
<emilsedgh> himar: systemSettings
<himar> emilsedgh: thanks
<himar> hi all .. I'm back :)))
<himar> just some problems with the ati driver
<himar> ok .. I have direct rendering
<himar> how to active fusion-compiz
<himar> ?
<Zombocom> hwo do I go back to the kdm theme manager?
<Zombocom> I changed the login settings by accident
<Zombocom> and I want to go back to the kdm theme manager
<Zombocom> hello?
<Lynoure> Zombocom: what did you change to?
<Zombocom> I changed it to a custom image
<Zombocom> then like
<Zombocom> I tried to change it back
<Lynoure> Zombocom: usually removing that, and reconfiguring kdm would do the trick
<Zombocom> how do I reconfigure kdm?
<Lynoure> and there is some kdm theme manager package too
<Lynoure> Zombocom: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm   might do that
<Zombocom> kk
<Zombocom> thakns
<m00foo> is this actually a (known?) bug in kde 3.5.8 or only a gutsy problem? i can't change the settings for a (kicker) panel but the "main panel". neither right click "configure panel" let me choose another one nor "systemsettings". The only way to change it is to run kcontrol.  [first one could be a kde bug, second one is definitely a gutsy bug ;-)]
<Lynoure> moofoo: tried searching on Launchpad?
<Jucato> moofoo: bug in KDE since 3.5.6 I think.
<Jucato> (I'm sure it's a KDE bug, just not sure how far it goes back)
<moofoo> Jucato: hm oh since 3.5.6 alrady? :O .. well the missing option in systemsettings is a gutsy thing i suppose ;)
<Jucato> nope
<moofoo> why not? i can change it with kcontrol..
<Jucato> panel options in system settings have been gone since edgy or dapper
<Jucato> it's not a bug either. an intended behavior of system settings
<Jucato> anyway, the easier way to solve that (other than launching kcontrol) is to run this command: dcop kicker kicker restart
<Jucato> as the name suggests, it restarts kicker, refreshing it's brain and telling it that it has a new arm or leg
<moofoo> Jucato: hm yeah thanks that seems to work...
<magical_trevsky> hi, does anyone know how to stop kdewallet from asking for a password and just allow everything?
<magical_trevsky> nvm
<se7en__> how can i find out the folder size (including subfolders) on the terminal
<SSJ_GZ> se7en__: du -hs
<se7en__> thanks i was missing the s option SSJ_GZ
<SSJ_GZ> se7en__: np :)
<Zombocom> hey
<Zombocom> that kdm command didn't work
<Lynoure> what did you get as output from it?
<corinth> Early morning, all.
<ere4si> late evening all :)
<corinth> Heh.
<ere4si> greetings from a moonlit aus
<corinth> So, my issues for this session:
<corinth> Heh.
<corinth> I have a desktop launcher that I can't get to open in dolphin by default. Suggestions? Kubuntu Gutsy
<Tm_T> corinth: desktop launcher containing what?
<ere4si> launcher probs are mostly syntax - done the obvious and run the command in konsole and selected run in konsole?
<corinth> Tm_T: Eh, sorry. It's a link to my external hard drive
<Tm_T> corinth: be more precise
<ere4si> mounted?
<corinth> Tm_T: Hmm. Not sure I can be, really. It's a shortcut to my external hard drive. Sorry, Im getting the hang of Linux, but I'd still call myself a noob.
<Tm_T> corinth: if you try to edit it, what strings you have there?
<corinth> Tm_T: Sorry, you'll have to be a bit more specific ;-)
<Tm_T> hahaha
<ere4si> the command you gave the launcher?
<corinth> I dragged it from the mounted media folder in dolphin, and chose the "create a shortcut" option
<Tm_T> ahah
<corinth> Alright, I'll spit out information that I find in it.
<corinth> The URL tab says system:/media/sdb1
<corinth> general says desktop config file, location /home/mitch/Desktop
<corinth> That's all the info I see, really.
<Tm_T> corinth: change url, remove system: bit
<corinth> Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder file:///media/sdb1 does not exist.
<corinth> Tm_T: The url is now /media/sdb1 , btw
<corinth> Figured it out, nm
<corinth> It isn't mounted there, fixed it, works good now.
<Tm_T> good
<ActionParsnip> hi all
 * ActionParsnip waves
<corinth> Alright, noobish question disclaimer:
<ActionParsnip> ask away corinth
<corinth> How do you do that, the actions.
<ActionParsnip> corinth: type / m e (no spaces) then a firstperson action
<ActionParsnip> corinth: like /me waves
 * corinth thinks he's got it now.
 * ActionParsnip believes so too
<corinth> Psh, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> corinth: np
<corinth> Alright, my next issue of the night.
<ActionParsnip> corinth: you can use Tab to complete names inroom as well
<corinth> ActionParsnip: Ah, nice. Thanks.
<ardchoille> I have a question. I usually clear the cookies, cache and history from my web browser frequently due to fear that some ,alicious website could still this information somehow. How likely is that to happen?
<corinth> Tried this last night, no one could help.
<ActionParsnip> corinth: the recipients client will flash too
 * corinth crosses fingers.
<corinth> Heh.
<ActionParsnip> corinth: tried what?
<corinth> Alright, I installed Ubuntu Gutsy, but I'm addicted to KDE, so I installed Kubuntu Gutsy via apt-get install kubuntu_desktop
<ActionParsnip> corinth: ok
<corinth> In ubuntu, my volume + and - media keys work fine, but not in kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> corinth: are those on your keyboard
<corinth> ActionParsnip: Yep
<corinth> ActionParsnip: volume up or down only toggles between 0 and 11 % in the OSD, without actually changing my volume.
<ActionParsnip> corinth: ok what has happened is you configured the key capture in gnome
<ActionParsnip> corinth: you have to config it in kde now
<corinth> ActionParsnip: The keys worked in gnome without haing to configuer it manually. If I try to set them as volume + and - in Kmix, the problem is still the same.
<corinth> ActionParsnip: However, if I set other keysets to volume + and -, it works fine, but without the OSD.
<corinth> :-/
<ActionParsnip> corinth: if you press them,what happens?
<corinth> ActionParsnip: The actual volume + and - keys, or the alternates I binded?
<ActionParsnip> corinth: the actual keys
<corinth> ActionParsnip: The OSD will go to either 0% or 11%, but the volume won't actually change.
<corinth> And it won't display anything besides 0 or 11
<ActionParsnip> corinth: try running xev in a shell to get keymappings
<ActionParsnip> corinth: this may help https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config/+bug/35824
<corinth> ActionParsnip: You're going to have to walk me through that a bit. I have Konsole open, and I can enter the command, what after that?
<ActionParsnip> corinth: and this looks helpful http://www.mepis.org/node/6195
<ActionParsnip> corinth: as you press keys the numbers representing the keys will show
<ActionParsnip> corinth: this is kinda what you are experiencing and looks super useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304784
<corinth> Alright, I pushed the keys while in that tool. What do you want to see?
<corinth> ActionParsnip: .
<ActionParsnip> it'll say keypress detected or similar
<ActionParsnip> corinth: check the lowest link i sent you. its what you need
<corinth> ActionParsnip: Checking it out right now. Be back soon.
 * corinth hopes.
<ActionParsnip> corinth: have a wade. i got a report to write in 20 mins
 * ActionParsnip is afk
<corinth> If I'm creating a script, is there a file extension for it, or is there none?
<Lynoure> corinth: you can use any, it does not matter as long as the file is correct otherwise
<ActionParsnip> corinth: any good man?
<fulat2k> !kde4broken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4broken - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> fulat2k: you ok dude?
<pag> !brokenkde4 | fulat2k
<ubotu> fulat2k: If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<ActionParsnip> pag: isnt that out as an offical update on 12th dec?
<pag> ActionParsnip, huh? Estimated release date for KDE4 is 11. dec, if that's what you mean..
<ActionParsnip> pag: yeah. Just seems weird people installing KDE4 now rather than wait
<ActionParsnip> Why does KUbuntuinstall KWrite AND Kate? Surely just 1 is ok
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: because in KDE3, both are in kdebase by default
<Jucato> (unfortunately, kate was moved to kdesdk in kde4...)
<ActionParsnip> Jucato: very weird defaut but it's not hard to apt out
 * Jucato shrugs
 * corinth is tired and frustrated with trying to bind his media keys -_-
<corinth> External hard drive doesn't mount each time I boot until I navigate to the folder and open it. How can I fix this?
<Lynoure> How do you navigate to the folder if it has not been mounted?
<corinth> Lynoure: I'm probably using bad terminology, noob here.
<ActionParsnip> corinth: when you attach it it is mounted for you
<corinth> If I double click my desktop launcher for the drive after starting my system, it will tell me it's not mounted, until I navigat to /media/mydrive
<jessy_james> ciao
<ActionParsnip> corinth: if its in /media/mydrive then it is mounted. If it was unmounted it would only be /dev/sdx
<ActionParsnip> corinth: and unusable
<ActionParsnip> corinth: now it is in /media it is accessible
<corinth> ActionParsnip: Actually, I guess it is only in /dev/sdb1 before I try to open it and it mounts it. How can I get it to mount it automatically on start?
<corinth> ActionParsnip: I have the box labeled mount automatically ticked, to no avail.
<ActionParsnip> corinth: /sbin/fdisk -i
<ActionParsnip> corinth: is the drive connected a lot?
<corinth> ActionParsnip: Sorry, what do I do with that?
<ActionParsnip> corinth: run it in console
<corinth> ActionParsnip: Yes, it has all of my media on it. K.
<ActionParsnip> corinth: ok so is it on sdb1?
<corinth> ActionParsnip: Yep.
<ActionParsnip> corinth: ok cool
<ActionParsnip> corinth: what format is the drive in (ntfs / fat16 / fat32)?
<ActionParsnip> corinth: ext2 / ext3 yada
<corinth> ActionParsnip: ntfs, I believe
<ActionParsnip> ok cool
<ActionParsnip> corinth: add this to your /etc/fstab (backup the old one first)
<corinth> ActionParsnip: I'm only guessing, it says Filesystem: ntfs-3g
<corinth> ActionParsnip: Aaaah scary. Alright.
<bentob0x> I'm having a strange problem.  I have done a dpkg-reconfigure etc, reinstalled my NVidia drivers (the ones from the website), but when I restart kdm, it seems to take the right config (xorg.conf) for the splash screen but once logging in, it seems that X switches to another xorg.conf config.  Also in my xorg.conf, the driver used is "nvidia" but when I look in the "Monitor & Display" info in KDE, its writting "nv" as driver
<corinth> ActionParsnip: Alright, backed up. Opened in Kate.
<bavid> il coso in italiano?
<bavid> in italiano??
<Jucato> it | bavid
<ActionParsnip> corinth: /dev/sdb1 /media/mydrive ntfs ro
<Jucato> hm... bot is slow...
<Jucato> bavid: #ubuntu-it or #kubuntu-it
<ActionParsnip> corinth: that should be ok
<bavid> graciaz
<ActionParsnip> corinth: you'll need to save and then i'd reboot just to test
<ThuLex> why is it when i run ubutnu off of my disc, when i plug my usb key in and try to unmount it, this comes up: error writing: /etc/mtab.tmp: no space left on device... what do I do to fix this? I have tried it all day yesterday (unmounting) and it works fine, but today it doesnt...
<ciacon> hi guys - I have some problem with mp3blaster - I can't get it to play somthing.... "Failed to open sound device."... I was hoping to get it working with the "alsa-oss"-package... anyone got any hints?
<ActionParsnip> ciacon: can you play audio from other apps?
<ciacon> ActionParsnip: yes and no - things recomended on the Alsa-site don't work (eg "speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -twav") don't.... but simpller progs like "aplay" and "mpg123-alsa" work+
<ciacon> ActionParsnip: I seem to have loads of OSS still on Kubuntu 7.10....
<ActionParsnip> ciacon: have yu configured the app you are having issues with?
<ciacon> ActionParsnip: I am trying to configure mp3blaster (I need a simple mp3 player, that one can really use)
<ciacon> ActionParsnip: i used mp3blaster extreamly sucessfully on my old box, but now that I have a new box and a new rev of Kubuntu, things are not quite as smooth...
<ActionParsnip> ciacon: amarok is prettysweet :)
<ciacon> ActionParsnip: mp3blaster mentions in it's manpages, that ~/.mp3blasterrc is the file containing the config... I can choose between "sdl", "oss", "nas" and "esd"... I thought "alsa-oss" is the closest shot I have, though setting it to OSS doesn't move me one inch further
<ciacon> ActionParsnip: Amarok is a superb player, but sadly not to compatible with the command line
<ActionParsnip> ciacon: mplayer at command line?
<ciacon> ActionParsnip: I suppose "apt-get install mplayer" might suffice...
<ActionParsnip> ciacon: yeah give it a shot
<ciacon> ActionParsnip: em... can I nav through the songs I play on the commandlíne??
<ActionParsnip> ciacon: i'd emailthe mp3blaster guys to see what they can suggest
<ActionParsnip> ciacon: not sure as i always use a gui :(
<ActionParsnip> ciacon: sorry
<ciacon> ActionParsnip: np
<sebastian^> hey folks :)
<donsdw> Hi, I
<donsdw> Hi, I'm trying to set up auto login on Kubuntu.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46218/  Any help would be appreciated.
<apparle_> what should I use for GUI programming. I am a newbee to linux and programming
<apparle> dh
<apparle> how to change password for my nickname on the NickServ
<ThuLex>  why is it when i try to unmount my usb key, it says /dev/sdd2 is mouted; will not make a filesyste here!
<ThuLex> <ThuLex> its not even mounted...
<ThuLex> ?
<chx> II have thin horizontal lines across my screen....  quite disturbing... it's clearly software. I have Intel 945 graphics and 2:2.1.1-0ubuntu9 from xserver-xorg-video-intel
<home_> hi all i got a major prolem when installing/running the live D
<home_> CD of kubuntu
<Tm_T> chx: what kind of screen
<home_> i cannot use it i only get a blue backgound with my mouse on it and then it changes to some command lines
<Tm_T> chx: and what kind of lines?
<home_> and then i have to restart:(
<chx> Tm_T: LCD but it goes by reboot and when Opera scrolls it multiplies the the lines. very strange :( it's like trashing the videomemory?
<chx> Tm_T: and a reboot usually cures it. It's usually much worse after hibernatin and restore.
<Tm_T> meh
<Tm_T> sounds funny
<chx> very.
<apparle> how to change the the password for nickserv
<Wolfy667> i got a problem when i try to run the live cd from kubuntu 7.10 it loads until i get a blue background and a mouse pointer with nothing else after 20 sec it switvhes to a command line background and its frozen can only shut it down with the on/off boutton anyone an idea what i could be ?
<apparle> Wolfy667: I had this problem with ubuntu and I changed the CD. Change the cd or redownload the iso image and the try. I ma not 100% sure about it
<Wolfy667> wll i tried it with 3 different cd but same server will try it with another server or with ubuntu then :) ty
<donsdw> Hi, I'm trying to set up auto login on Kubuntu.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46218/  Any help would be appreciated.
<ciacon> can anyone give me a hint on how I can use mplayer to play some mp3s out of a Folder+Subdirs???
<apparle> donsdw: when you click on admin mode do you get a window asking for root password
<corinth> donsdw: After you enter Administrative mode, it should let you click 'Convenience' again, and tick Enable Auto-Login
<apparle> ciacon: could you explain in detail what you want in more detail
<ciacon> I have an ubuntu-box which is my media-storage
<donsdw> apparle: No, I don't.  But I click on Administative Mode and enter password.
<ciacon> apparle: I thoought having a bigger-radio in the citchen might be cool... I found out, that most players I came up with either don't work OR can only play single files... I was rather hoping, that it starts and stays playing ;-)
<donsdw> corinth: It doesn't for me.
<ciacon> apparle: mplayer wsa till now the best solution (withough gui)
<apparle> donsdw: you better close the system settings block and then again start it and see if it works
<apparle> ciacon: what about amarok
<ciacon> amarok uses X
<ciacon> was hoping to avoid that
<apparle> ciacon: you wanna avoid xine?? I think it is the best
<ciacon> nope - X11
<ciacon> or the X-server
<apparle> ciacon: why you wanna avoid that
<donsdw> apparle: I just did as you suggested (again), no workee.
<ciacon> apparle: old box, low ram --> is a apache & samba server (and hopefully soon plays some music)
<apparle> donsdw: you don't get any window prompting to enter root password when you click administrator mode
 * genii sips a coffee
<apparle> ciacon: try ffmpeg CLI player
<donsdw> apparle: Yes, I get that window, enter password, and then am returned to the Login Manager.
<Tm_T> !away | [WarMage]
<ubotu> [WarMage]: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<apparle> donsdw: try restart
<donsdw> apparle: Sorry, I misread the first time you asked.
<donsdw> apparle: Okay, I will
<apparle> ciacon: I used ffmpeg package when i had ubuntu and was unable to get gstreamer plugin
<ciacon> apparle: what I really would like, is to get mp3blaster up and running... I just have no idea how I can get it to work... I tried to configure it to OSS, but that doesn't really do anything but fail =(
<apparle> ciacon: what is mp3blaster > A software to play mp3??
<ciacon> apparle: a super cool command line mp3-player
<donsdw> apparle: I shut down and relogged in, but it still does not work.
<apparle> donsdw: I am sorry
<apparle> ciacon: you have installed OSS or ALSA drivers??????????
<donsdw> Has anyone here set the autologin with Kubuntu Gutsy?
<ciacon> apparle: I have a brand-new ubuntu 7.10 (which as far as I know runs alsa)
<ciacon> donsdw: I tried - didn't like that security-hole;-)
<emilsedgh> donsdw: sure, go to system settings->advanced
<ciacon> apparle: that's why I thought the package "alsa-oss" would do the trick
<emilsedgh> donsdw: login manager
<funcrush> I just finished insatll apache2 but I can't find default page
<funcrush> how can I get the page?
<ciacon> funcrush: /etc/www/
<funcrush> ciacon :hm.. thank you
<funcrush> ciacon : But how can I configure apache2?
<apparle> ciacon: I don't have any experience with either ALSA or mp3blaster but you give ffmpeg a try
<golwen> Hi....can someone help me withe the Jack audio server?
<donsdw> emilsedgh:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46218/
<matttis2> hi
<golwen> hi
<ciacon> funcrush: the config is in "/etc/apache2/apache2.conf"
<funcrush> ciacon : thank you:)
<matttis2> is dolphin part of the kde suit or is it a feature of kubuntu that it substitutes konqueror as file browser
<ciacon> apparle: I tried a simple "ffmpeg blabla.wav" and it tried to transcode it... at least "mplayer blabla.wav" plays it
<apparle> ciacon: you want to play mp3 or wav??
<ciacon> matttis2: as far as I have understood, dolphin is suposed to suppliment konqueror in KDE4
<ciacon> apparle: anything that sounds good ;-)
<emilsedgh> donsdw: did you try it from kcontrol?
<apparle> ciacon: what error do you get when you run mp3blaster
<matttis2> ciacon: I already have it here in the taskbar (or how it is called) at the place where konqueror was. Does that mean I should arrange myself with dolphin because it will get better ?
<emilsedgh> donsdw: but when you enter password everything should be enabled
<donsdw> emilsedgh:  If kcontrol is the Big "K" icon, then yes.
<emilsedgh> donsdw: i dont think that it helps, but no, run kcontrol from run commands dialog
<ciacon> matttis2: I still use the normal konqueror - surposedly a lot of functionality is still to be added...
<donsdw> emilsedgh:  I would think so, but it's all grayed out.
<matttis2> Are there other alternatives to konqueror (which are better than dolphin) ?
<matttis2> ciacon: yes, konqueror is a lot better
<donsdw> emilsedgh:  Thanks, I'm trying kcontrol now.
<emilsedgh> Dolphin helps konqueror...
<golwen> maybe Firefox for internet
<matttis2> emilsedgh: in which way ?
<apparle> how to make a menu in the taskbar like storage menu. I want a menu of the contents of /media
<emilsedgh> matttis2: provides dolphinpart for konqueror's file browsing view :)
<funcrush> well, I can't configure default page of apache2, How can i configure that? help me plx
<emilsedgh> matttis2: im talking about kde4 versions, not *3* stuff
<matttis2> ahh, ok
<ciacon> matttis2: I grew up using norton-commander - I like the bsc (but that one really is a matter of taste)
<emilsedgh> funcrush: what do you exaclty want to do?
<donsdw> emilsedgh:  Any idea where in kcontrol?
<matttis2> ciacon: ok, the same applies to my youth, I'll try it
<ciacon> funcrush: I think what you are looking for is the infamous "/etc/www/index.html"
<Nightwarrior> Hello, why wont Kubuntu let me use; "dpkg --configure -a" It says it has to be done by the administartor but the user I am on is the onlyone created... how can I make myself administator?
<Jucato> !sudo | Nightwarrior
<ubotu> Nightwarrior: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<donsdw> found it
<ciacon> Nightwarrior: did you run that with a sudo ahead??
<funcrush> emilsedgh : when I type localhost on my web broswer, want to my broser show my page in other directory
<apparle> donsdw: what did you do??
<Nightwarrior> lets try sudo infront..
<Nightwarrior> thx :P
<apparle> ciacon: mp3blaster error??
<matttis2> emilsedgh: i already feared deinstalling dolphin is a mistake :)
<ciacon> apparle: I just don't get it - now it seams to work...
<ciacon> apparle: let's see, what I did
<donsdw> emilsedgh: kcommander has same screen (and same problem).
<donsdw> apparle: I tried kcommander, but no luck.
<apparle> ciacon: now mp3blaster is working?? '<
<ciacon> apparle: weird - kde seems to block the audio-device.. I am testing on my box for the mo and will move the solution to server
<apparle> ciacon: what do you mean by saying kde blocks the audio device
<ciacon> apparle: as far as it seams to me, there is either an app inside kde, that operates the device, or (after some timing out) anything else
<ciacon> funcrush: have you found what you were looking for?
<apparle> ciacon: kmix might be using the device. try stopping it
<blackflag> !udma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<apparle> anybody here knows a substitute for kmix
<donsdw> Thanks for trying, guys.  Bye for now.
<ciacon> apparle: I think what happens is that 60sec long the device is occupied by kde, after that the kde-sound sys suspends - leaving other progs to use it
<apparle> donsdw: I will see if anything can be done
<apparle> ciacon: goto Kmenu > System settings > soyund
<matttis2> How can I give amarok (or other sound playing programs) higher priority so that I don't hear noise during the playback ?
<ciacon> apparle: now I have mp3blaster playing somthing - I opend the kde sound settings - tapped on "test sound" - no reaction - no sound from kde
<apparle> ciacon: you see a slider above the test sound??
<ciacon> apparle: as soon, as I stoped the playback in mp3blaster, the kde-jingle appeared (the test, that I just started playing - 45 secs later -.-)
<ciacon> apparle: none
<apparle> ciacon: could you send me a print screen .jpg with system settings> sound open
<ciacon> apparle: well, which slider are you looking for?? a vol slider?? no... I can adjust the Skip-Prevention and the Auto-Suspend
<ciacon> apparle: sure - one sec
<ciacon> apparle: http://ciacon.dyndns.org:8002/sound-prob1.png
<fulat2k> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<matttis2> How can I get my old passwords from the firefox configuration file ? I didn't want to overwrite the current file, so I tried to remember each password, but it doesn't work :-) Or is it no problem to overwrite the password file with an older one ?
<ciacon> matttis2: if the old and new ff are the same version, that shouldn't be a prob
<matttis2> ok
<apparle> ciacon: Adjust the auto-suspend to min possible
<ciacon> apparle: I have another Q - what does Network-sound in this case mean??
<apparle> ciacon: I could have seen the window on my pc but I am sitting on a public pc as i don't have net at home
<genii> Bah. Any way to prevent "Firefox closed unexpectedly ...new session...recover session" etc after shutting down wm normally but with ff open?
<ciacon> apparle: np
<apparle> ciacon: the speakers are connected to the same box as you are running ?? what is np
<ciacon> apparle: is it really true, that kde exclusively reserves the sound-card??
<ciacon> apparle: np = no prob.
<apparle> ciacon: yes it does.that's why I said you reduce the time to min <<<60sec
<ciacon> apparle: yup
<matttis2> ciacon: do you think i can just add the missing parts into the current password file ?
<apparle> ciacon: did reducing the auto suspend to min reduce the problem
<ciacon> matttis2: id take either the old or the new - it's a boolian-answer - I'd avoid mashing up thoose files
<apparle> anybody got any substitute for Kmix
<funcrush> a window of gedit is on 2 screen both, how can i make disappear one?
<apparle> funcrush: what? please explain
<funcrush> well, I'll capture it.. plz wait
<ciacon> apparle: I have basicly heard what I need - kde can not cope with more than 1 sound running @ a time... =S
<genii> apparle: apt-cache search mixer     produces quite a lot of candidates :)
<apparle> ciacon: No . It takes control of the card only for system sounds like logon etc. I played three mp3 files on my pc(amarok,kaffiene,mplayer) simultaneously just for fun. And that also in case of an old box
<apparle> genii: i want a mixer which can be controlled by the volume keys of a multimedia keyboard
<ciacon> I have the feeling, that the sound in KDE is managed by arts - which mixes all the sounds played in KDE and then feeds it to alsa which then again links to the card...
<genii> apparle: Then you don't neccesarily want a different mixer but rather to configure the keyboard
<genii> Because for instance kmix on my laptop uses the builtin volume keys,mute etc perfectly
<matttis2> apparle: alsamixer in console
<apparle> ciacon: I don't know that much. I am using linux for only a month. I use OSS
<apparle> genii: kmix has configured my KBD but It itself does not start
<ciacon> apparle: I have been up and about with linux for nearly 5 years - just have no time to really learn the stuff ;-)
<funcrush> ciacon : I captured... I can read your message but maybe you can read my messge.
<funcrush> ciacon : http://cfs6.tistory.com/upload_control/download.blog?fhandle=YmxvZzU3NzA1QGZzNi50aXN0b3J5LmNvbTovYXR0YWNoLzAvMDEwMDAwMDAwMDExLmpwZw==
<apparle> matttis2: I use OSS drivers. ALSA does not work for me whatever I do
<funcrush> ciacon : a window of gedit is on 2 screen both.
<matttis2> apparle: well, just try it, maybe it also works
<genii> apparle: I've had where it does not autostart. Start it manually then by alt-f2 type in kmix    then leave it open in tray when shutdown, should load next time
<ciacon> funcrush: I get what you mean - right click on the gedit on the taskbar --> To Desktop --> Desktop 1 (you should have "All Desktops" selected)
<genii> Or does it refuse to start, etc?
<apparle> ciacon: where did you upload the .jpg file
<ciacon> apparle: my file I sent you?? k-pub-fileserver
<apparle> genii: when i run kmix in CLI I get some error related to libasound.so.2.0.0
<funcrush> ciacon : thank you very much!!!!!!
<apparle> ciacon: how to do that
<apparle> genii:any suggestions
<ciacon> apparle: I right click on the task-bar --> add applet to pannel --> Public File Server
<ciacon> funcrush: no prob
<ciacon> apparle: any success??
<funcrush> ciacon : :)
<apparle> ciacon: anything which can be done on any platform(Windows, MAC, linux)
<ciacon> apparle: under win and mac I'm lost, but that's the "cheap and nasty" "all-singing-all-dancing" linux solution
<blizzzek> bye
<apparle> bye
<apparle> ciacon: any fileserver website which does the same
<apparle> genii: are ou there
<ciacon> apparle: none, that I know of - I just add a folder (eg ~/pub_files/8001/) and go - under windows I'd say apache2 or PAMP should do
<genii> apparle: Yes, just returned to my computer... it would seem there is then some underlying issue nothing to do with kmix but rather either some sound libs or your driver for the soundcard or so on. no immediate idea springs to mind as a fast fix
<apparle> ciacon: well forget it. Do you know what to use for software GUI development ( new to linux and programming)
<ciacon> apparle: have you had a look @ kdevelop??
<ciacon> apparle: I am rather into web-dev
<apparle> genii: I use OSS drivers. Also the problem gets resolved if i compile and install ALSA-lib, but returns again after reboot
<apparle> ciacon: I want good GUI results with minimum code and ofcourse and offline software
<genii> apparle: Perhaps to try install or reinstall of packages libasound2 libasound2-plugins (ALSA)
<ciacon> apparle: I haven't done much dev under linux... just some small mucking about... I am told - the place to start (if you are looking for a gui) is with kdevelop (which aparently offers somthing like VBasic to design a ui)
<apparle> genii: But i use OSS not ALSA
<apparle> ciacon: how to get it
<ciacon> apparle: apt-get kdevelop
<apparle> ciacon: any offline method?? I will try to download kdevelop .deb
<ciacon> omg - a mate just got a bluescreen on windumb - IRC-logs managed to lock him down to 64k free on hdd  -.-
<apparle> ciacon	: explain
<ciacon> apparle: I am lost, when it goes to offline - I used to 18000down/1481up - no offline here ;-)... sorry =S
<genii> apparle: Yes, I understood your post that you use OSS. But the error you described is reporting some libasound-related thing, which is ALSA related.
<ciacon> apparle: is genii working on my prob??
<apparle> ciacon: On my problem
<ciacon> apparle: *g*
<genii> ciacon: What is your problem again? :)
<ciacon> apparle: not, that I'm glad to have more ;-)
<apparle> ciacon: your problem solved or not??
<apparle> genii: that's why I am trying to get a substitute for Kmix
<ciacon> I have 2 uses for a comand-line based mp3-player (an ancient server in my citchen with speakers) and I love to be able to operate a player during gaming... only mp3blaster offers that - but for some reason it only can deal with OSS, ESD and 2 others - no alsa... I am slightly lost on how to get it to work... I tried setting OSS-output, but that fails, when kde is running (my old 7.04 managed this task like a doddle...
<apparle> ciacon: do you have any problem if you install OSS drivers
<ciacon> apparle: which are?
<michael_> ciacon: what doesn't mpg123 work?
<michael_> *why
<apparle> ciacon: a replacement for ALSA drivers
<ciacon> michael_: mpg123-alsa works fine - but I can't realisticly use it, to play my music-collection
<apparle> ciacon: what did you do with alsa-oss
<apparle> genii: are you there
<ciacon> apparle: as far as I can understand, alsa-oss is there, that I can use a fake OSS-enviroment, that ALSA sets up
<genii> apparle: Perhaps install package alsa-oss
<ciacon> genii: installed that, rebootet, same prob....
<genii> ciacon: I was just looking into this LOL
<ciacon> genii: =) sry...
 * ciacon thinks he really should head back to gentoo ;-)
<apparle> ciacon: I am not experienced with linux. but what ever may happen I am not leaving ubuntu> FREE>Ships CD>open source
<genii> apt-cache search alsa|grep oss   produces some stuff to try.   alsa-oss alsaplayer-oss oss-compat       for instance
<Radi01> What are the best drivers for Amarok.
<apparle> ciacon: what all do you do on your pc
<genii> Searching the oss main site shows kmix is supposed to be fully oss compliant so i doubt it is the actual issue
<ciacon> apparle: game, prog, surf, chat, and of course _loads_ of media (especially mp3 ;-)  )
<apparle> radi01: what do you mean by best drivers
<Radi01> Which libs make Amarok sound the best with mp3.
<apparle> genii: what should I do??
<apparle> Radi01:  libxine1-fmpeg
<genii> apparle: Is there some reason you need to use OSS as the main sound system?
<apparle> ciacon: which gutsy
<Radi01> k...t/y.
<apparle> ??
<ciacon> apparle: 7.10 now
<apparle> ciacon: Is your sound card difficult to configure
<Eduardiyo> hi, i need help to install someones packages
<ciacon> apparle: I suppose - it's one of theese "superb" (overbreed if you ask me) Intel HD audio cards
<davide> hi think i've a problem with my graphic card can anyone help me?
<apparle> Eduardiyo: what help
<Eduardiyo> im using Kubuntu 7.10
<davide> it's an intel 945GM
<Eduardiyo> when i try to get a new public key...
<ciacon> Eduardiyo: which packages??
<Eduardiyo> gpg: No se han encontrados datos OpenPGP válidos
<Eduardiyo> ciacon all's haha
<Eduardiyo> i haven't got idea what happend, and i can't install drivers from nvidia
<Eduardiyo> well.., if anyones speaks spanish should to be more easy to speak about my problema
<Eduardiyo> sorry :(
<ciacon> Eduardiyo: did you use the Kubuntu-tool to install them??
<apparle> ciacon: very good.Me too. I was unable to start my card with aLSA but worked fine with OSS
<ciacon> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Eduardiyo> thanks ubotu !
<Eduardiyo> thanks ciacon :P
<ciacon> Eduardiyo: np
<Eduardiyo> well, bye and care :)
<BanisterKelly> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<apparle> genii: Yes a bloody damn reson. no sound with ALSA
<ciacon> apparle: lspci --> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<apparle> ciacon: ALSA does not seem to find a mixer for my card
<apparle> alsamixer: Unable to open the sound card.
<apparle> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<JackWinter> hiya.  I'm trying to install the printer drivers for my canon printer.  i found a newer version on the canon site, but one file is in source and not compiled: sudo alien cnijfilter-common-2.60-4.src.rpm
<JackWinter> so then i did sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<JackWinter> where do i find the source to compile it?
<genii> apparle: So then try the install/reinstall of libasound2 libasound2-plugins ... then switch the system to alsa and try to start kmix again, see if it's giving you those "libasound" errors" etc etc
<apparle> genii: anything else you can do
<apparle> genii: dont you understand, the sound stops if I switch to alsa
<apparle> genii: what is the use of kmix if there is no sound
 * genii tries to see if he is giving obfuscated instructions of some sort or if the average person could undertand them
<Radi01> Looks good to me.
<apparle> genii: I have told you if I reinstall alsa-lib then kmix starts but again same error after reboot
<genii> apparle: Ok i will explain the logic of my instructions more clearl: If alsa is not working and you say kmix gives you this libasound error... then obviously since libasound is an alsa library and there is some issue with it, reinstalling or installing it then trying to use alsa with kmix again to see now if the same libasound error repeats may be a useful debugging tool
<blendtux> where can i edit how many getty are started at boot time
<apparle> Radi01: what looks good
<Radi01> Amarok.
<blendtux> i thought it was in innittab in the etc direcotry but cant find it
<genii> apparle: Compare then the result of lsmod when it works and then when it does not work. if some difference in that some module is there when it works, put that into /etc/modules
<JackWinter> where do i go to ask about installing/compiling filters?
<Eduardiyo> well, thanks a lot for all, i need to go, bye !
<apparle> Radi01:amarok is the reason why i switched from windows to linux
<Radi01> I like it..works pretty good.
<Radi01> I like vlc too..but it does not load alphabetically..like amarok does.
<apparle> genii: I will give it a try when I am home!!!
<apparle> caicon: got any solution
<Narada> hi how do i enable compiz for kde
<Radi01> I switched to linux for allot of reasons/ Mainly due to Microsoft's inability to build an secure system and their dishonesty.
<genii> !compiz | narada
<ubotu> narada: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<apparle> Radi01: I switched rather due to my dishonesty towards them( I use pirated XP as I am a student and can't afford)
<Narada> genii: thanks
<genii> Narada: np
<apparle> genii: Can you tell me a mixer for my requirement other than kmix
<genii> apparle: Your mixer is not the problem
<Radi01> I don't blame you: They stink anyway their system is so full of holes and you have to constantly purchase outside programs for security leaving you with more security icons than system icons.
<genii> apparle: So the answer in this case to your question would be no
<apparle> genii: Kmix calls the alsamixer because i get the same error if I type alsamixer in CLI
<genii> apparle: Since the mixer works at some point after this alsa-libs thing you are doing it's not the mixer thats the problem
<BluesKaj> greetings from the great white north !
 * genii hands BluesKaj a coffee
<BluesKaj> thx genii :)
 * genii hands BluesKaj a warm toque as well with Leafs logo on it
<apparle> Radi01: I know and I am a champion at getting other security software illegally
 * BluesKaj hides the logo :)
<Radi01> Lol..i used Ccleaner and Zone alarm pro.
<corinth> How can I watch TV through my tv tuner care in Kubuntu Gutsy?
<genii> BluesKaj: Bah!
<apparle> genii: i know. I just want the system to decrease the volume when I press the specific button
<BluesKaj> corinth, on your monitor or tvout to a tvset?
<apparle> Do I need to install an antivirus on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> !antivirus | apparle
<ubotu> apparle: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Radi01> only if you have windows on it..clam is the one for it
<genii> apparle: What is the make of your keyboard?
<apparle> genii: M$
<Radi01> I wouldn't give gates the satisfaction of sharing my linux with windoze.
<apparle> I will return after lunch bye
<Radi01> k
<genii> apparle: Please look under the keyboard at the sticker there and read off what it says after Model:
<corinth> BluesKaj: Monitor
<BluesKaj> corinth, for tv capture cards TvTime is a great app...I use it with an ATI TV Wonder Pro capture card
<BluesKaj> corinth, my setup is a bit unique , my tv feed is a satellite receiver so i use the video input on the card and audio line in on the pc.
<kub^> hi, is it possible to get the cube working in kde (gutsy, compiz etc installed and working with wobbly windows etc) i get a 2D desktop switcher when i ctrl + alt + Lclick?
<BluesKaj> ok BBL... time to clear the driveway
<ciacon> !xgl
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<corinth> BluesKaj: I have the same setup, actually :-)
<corinth> BluesKaj: I can't figure out how to get it to start playing the video feed, though.
<kub^> thats the exact setup i followed, i'll ask in compiz thanks :)
<genii> kub^: in ccsm add more screens besides 2
<corinth> Anyone know how to set up TvTime?
<apparle> genii:the keyboard s configured . when i click on volume key. box tries to start kmix
<BluesKaj> !tvtime | corinth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtime - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<corinth> BluesKaj: How do you have your's set up, we have the same.
<BluesKaj> corinth, if you have all you repositories enabled , it's available in apt or adept
<corinth> BluesKaj: No, it's installed. ALl I see is a blue screen, though.
<genii> apparle: After you have done the twiddling with alsa-libs or such that afterwards you said kmix worked fine until next reboot. Did the keyboard volume work properly at that point
<BluesKaj> corinth, i use the video input on the card and audio line in on the pc, from the sat receiver
<corinth> So do I.
 * genii looks for his advil
<corinth> BluesKaj: I can't see any picture, though :-/
<apparle> genii: worked perfectly
<ubuntu_> hola
<apparle> genii: When I install ALSA-lib. kmix starts. I don't even switch to ALSA. But no use after reboot
<BluesKaj> ok corinth , in the k-menu open the run command and enter :kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ... then add these lines under: Section "Device" just above End Section , : Option          "VideoOverlay" "on"  and under that :Option          "OpenGLOverlay" "off" .. then save the file and relogin
<BluesKaj> err Option          "VideoOverlay" "on"
<BluesKaj> err Option          "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
<BluesKaj> ok, gotta go ...BBL
<apparle> genii: tell me some dictionaries
<risto> anyone know the apache restart command ?
<apparle> anybody here know a dictionary
<harry_> Hello all and are there any Real Estate professionals using linux?
<harry_> Can someone advise me as a  newly minted agent what programs are useful to the Real estate market agent?
<apparle> harry_:what are real estate
<harry_> Buying and Sekking Homes
<harry_> selling
<apparle> nope
<harry_> nope no agents using linux or nope cannot help me find programs that may be useful
<harry_> I'm looking for a program that is similar to the windows program "top agent" that helps keep track of the buy sell transactions as well as the client information... Is there an alternative in KDE ubuntu that may be sufficient... Thanks for all the advance advice,,,, New Agent
<t1n0m3n> I am having issues with knetworkmanager not displaying the wireless connection options.  iwlist scanning shows nearby access points, iwconfig shows that eth1 is the wireless card.  7.10, intel 3945
<t1n0m3n> I have restarted the knetworkmanager tray icon, both NetworkManager processes, and the entire laptop...  Wireless never shows up in knetworkmanager
<harry_> Or, can someone guide me as to where to find the information I seek... Such as a relevant chat room?
<t1n0m3n> harry_ can you repost your ?
<harry_> scroll up a bit
<michael_> heya, kde is crashing on me before I can get the error (starting with a startkde from failsafe) how do I pipe all the errors to a log?
<michael_> this is "nosrednaekim" BTW
<harry_> I am looking for a program that is similar to the windows program "top agent" that helps keep track of the buy sell transactions as well as the client information. Is there an alternative in Kde ubuntu that that may be sufficient... Thanks for any help
<apparle> bye everyone
<harry_> bye appare;l
<michael_> harry_: is this for eBay?
<eckmaster> I need our help. it is very important. I'm searching for a tool to make a bruteforce attack to get the password of a linux system. I'm not hacking, really, it is the pc of my brother and he died last week in a car accident. PLEASE HELP ME!!!!
<harry_> Michael.... NO it is for my own use... I am looking into the real estate business and I need all the edge I can get without feeding the Bill Gates revenge..
<kub^> ty for help genii that fixed it :)
<genii> kub^: You're welcome
<matttis2> How can I give amarok (or other sound playing programs) higher priority so that I don't hear noise during the playback ? Or is it another problem ? (I didn't have this problem before upgrading from opensuse 10.1¹/2 to (k)ubuntu)
<t1n0m3n> eckmaster: open adept and search on crack
<genii> eckmaster: There is a simpler way
<eckmaster> genii: i'm hearing
<genii> eckmaster: Boot to livecd. Mount the old hd which used to be the root directory of linux. Open from there the file which is called /etc/shadow normally. depending on where mounted may be something like /mnt/somedrive/etc/shadow   then find the username in that file you wish to reset password of. There is a part which has a colon : then the hashed result of password. then another : remove everything between the two : and save it. Now
<genii> is no passowrd
<eckmaster> genii: the problem is that he has used RAID5 in combination with LVM. I tried to mount the drives with a live-cd, but it didn't work cause of the raid
<genii> eckmaster: Yes that could be somewhat problemmatic then
<eckmaster> genii: I can only mount the root directory as you said it but it only has 1,8GB. this is surely not the whole root-directory of a gentoo-system.
<genii> eckmaster: His / was a RAID5 ?
<genii> eckmaster: Well, you are in #kubuntu support not #gentoo :) But if you can mount the old root you can reset the password as i just described. although on gentoo I am not sure if then /etc/shadow is correct (on debian/ubuntu it is correct)
<genii> eckmaster: If you reset the password from an accessible old / then when you boot the computer normally you should be able to login without password and acces the data RAID5 part
<eckmaster> genii: I will try. thank you very much.
<genii> eckmaster: You're welcome
 * genii wonders what apparle meant by dictionaries
<ubuntu> canonical is not paying so much attention to the superior KDE desktop ,giving all the credit to ubuntu instead ...
<Tetrapus> hi there
<ubuntu> so the question is ,why all you supreme KDE developers don't move to a more KDE friendly distro? sorry if offending anybody
<Tetrapus> hi there. wanted to know how to remove all private data from kde, including cookies
<genii> drsys: why not ask in #kubuntu-devel
<jpatrick> genii: blah, trol
<jpatrick> -l*
<genii> Tetrapus: Do you mean more how do you purge internet private data?
<genii> Seeing as cookies are a product of your web browwser for instance
<Tetrapus> yes, genii, think so
<BluesKaj> ahhh, half done ...heavy wet snow here , but it's turning colder
<newb> hello everybody!
<udi> Stupidly, I installed the ATI proprietary driver, and now my GUI KDE Desktop is gone.  How do I revert to the generic ati driver drom the command line?
<blendtux> how can i edit program paths for kdeinit
<BluesKaj> udi , the KDE GUI isn't gone , you just can't open X , the Xwindow system , due to the changes to your xorg file
<BluesKaj> !Xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !Xorg
<udi> that is what I feared...
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BluesKaj> ok udi ..are you on the TTY prompt ?
<udi> yes
<BluesKaj> ok , try the above command
<BluesKaj> in your case it is : sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<genii> Tetrapus: for that, you need to set inside of whichever web browser you are normally using the specifics. In firefox for instance you can set it to purge all personal data every time it closes, etc
<udi> bluesKa, which command?
<BluesKaj> udi, in your case it is : sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Tetrapus> why did i write KDE? i meant nautilus ~.~ genii
<genii> Tetrapus: For nautilus perhaps ask in regular #ubuntu channel and not #kubuntu :)
 * genii doesn't use nautilus much
<udi> well, the terminal stuff disappeaared, but kdm did not appear
<udi> the cursor is flickering on the upper right corner of my screen
<waylandbill> so I am thinking I want to write a man page type document. Where would I look to get started doing that?
<genii> udi: try alt-f7 to see if console 7 has the kdm on it
<genii> udi: sorry, forget that, i just scrolled up to see history of your issue LOL
<udi> I hit Cntrl-alt-delete and it is now stuck with kubuntu wheel and progress bar 1/3 done
<genii> udi: Instead, do ctrl-alt-f1 to enter console 1 then login, and reconfigure xorg again etc
<udi> I do have a copy of the old xorg.conf on a flash USB drive
<genii> udi: then even better, just copy it back to /etc/X11
<udi> I shall have to discover how to address the USB drive, but hold on
<Tetrapus> genii: ii'm killing myself. i menat konqueror
<Tetrapus> i always swap the names -.-
<genii> Tetrapus: in konqueror. Settings...Configure Konqueror    then set options for cookies,cache etc etc there
<udi> how do I find out the name of the flash drive?
<udi> it does not appear in media
<Tetrapus> got it, thanks genii
<genii> udi: have it unplugged then do: dmesg|tail               then plug it in and do: dmesg|tail        and note what drive it says
<deepfreez> hi, i running kubuntu, how i can install java for mozilla firefox?
<udi> Damn-- it now claims I cannot cp xorg.conf to /etc/X11/ because it is a read-only file system!!!
<genii> deepfreez: j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<genii> udi: sudo mount -a -o rw
<genii> udi: Wait... you on livecd?
<udi> no, on another machine
<deepfreez> genii, tnx
<genii> deepfreez: np
<udi> well, that failed
<genii> udi: Then to remount all with option read/write should suffice
<udi> FUSE mount point creation failed
<genii> udi: eg: sudo mount -a -o rw
<udi> I tried that, but got the FUSE response above
<udi> fuse: failed to create temporary directory
<udi> I have learned my lesson-- EACH time I mess around with video stuff, I have to reinstall... ;-(
<udi> I tried the ATI drivers because Gutsy was very sluggish
<udi> anyway, what can I do now?
<udi> I won't let me copy the original (now defective) xorg.conf to another file
<deepfreez> gene_, i install apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin , and don't work
<deepfreez> Setting up gsfonts-x11 (0.20build1) ...
<deepfreez> warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1 does not exist or is not a directory
<deepfreez> Setting up j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin (1:0ubuntu6) ...
<deepfreez> deepfreez@homelinux:~$
<genii> deepfreez: Looks like you have some other issue which needs resolving first.
<deepfreez> gene_, who?
<jhutchins> udi: How are you trying to copy it?
<genii> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<genii> deepfreez: Do the sudo dpkg --configure -a               thing there
<udi> cp xorg.conf xorg.nov-29-2007
<genii> udi you have arguments reversed
<udi> cp source destination... is that wrong?
<genii> udi: firstly use full paths in this case
<udi> I think it is right
<udi> I am in the /etc/X11 directory
<Kohlrabi> sudo cp ...
<udi> sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.nov-29-2007
<genii> udi: If you are trying to put xorg.conf from the local working directory into another file as backup then correct syntax. Excdpt as Kohlrabi points out may need sudo pre-pend
<deepfreez> genii, don't work
<udi> I did, and I still get Cannot create regular file 'xorg.nov-29-2007': read-only file system
<genii> deepfreez: Same error? (about fonts etc)
<genii> udi: sudo mount / -s -o rw
<udi> I tried it, but still get the same result
<udi> I guess I shall reboot and try again
<deepfreez> genii, yes!
<udi> (My WINDOWS reflexes)
<genii> udi: Boot then to livecd and fsck the drive
<genii> udi: or fsck it from where you are at commandprompt
<udi> I am sure the drive is fine-- it was working perfectly until I install the ATI driver
<genii> (since already ro mounted)
<genii> udi: Yes but you have likely sloppy restart due to forcibly neding to turn off box, etc etc so fsck needs to scan
<eckmaster> genii: i tried it out but it didnt work, in /etc/shadow there is the username like "username:845jnfgi89554kf:::"
<genii> deepfreez: The package gsfonts-x11 has some issue
<genii> eckmaster: Yes. I will give brief example
<udi> now it seems to behave better
<udi> can I simply replace the driver name with ati and restart?
<udi> (in xorg.conf)
<genii> eckmaster: If you see this    user:$1$gUXPPjbl$cf5UuicH48Wq7BOKXxC1g1:13724:0:99999:7:::        then make it this    user::13724:0:99999:7:::
<hcbox> someody ran winxp trough kvm with compiz cube flip ? I'm looking for how to flip the the cibe using bind keys when qemu is full screen
<eckmaster> genii: okay, thanx, i will try
<udi> currently it says: driver "fglrx"
<genii> udi: Yes you can
<udi> ok-- here goes
<BluesKaj> sorry gents ...was called away
<udi> it looks as if this worked
<udi> YES
<deepfreez> Sun Java 5.0 Runtime
<deepfreez> Rank:
<deepfreez> Package: sun-java5-bin
<deepfreez> Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 (architecture dependent files)
<deepfreez> genii, ;) automatic i used Adept Installer
<udi> so the fix for my sluggish Gutsy is not in a different ATI driver, which I cannot use...
<shtoom> Hi everybody, How do I disable Xgl on kubuntu ? after installing Xgl I m not getting any thing on desktop except a black screen and a cursor
<udi> thanks, guys-- great help
<shtoom> I am using 7.10
<BluesKaj> udi, sorry i was called away, but I'm sure genii and the very knowledgeable ppl helped you out ok
<BluesKaj> bummer, missed him
<BluesKaj> or her
<eckmaster> genii: IT WORKED!!! I THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<genii> eckmaster: LOL  you are welcome
<joschwa2> guten abend
<genii> !de | joschwa2
<ubotu> joschwa2: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<joschwa2> oh sorry
<genii> BluesKaj: they were assisted :)
<genii> deepfreez: Is your box still groaning about the fonts directory when you try to install something?
 * genii hands Dr_willis a coffee
<Dr_willis> put puts in 100 cugers in the coffee...
<Dr_willis> oops Sugers.
<Dr_willis> :P
<Barbarello> Hi! How to install *.bin??
<genii> Dr_willis: I can tell you need caffeine more than sugar!
<Dr_willis> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> chmod +x whatever.bin   ./whatever.bin
<Dr_willis> what is this .bin anyway?
<Barbarello> jre
<bazhang> executable?
<Barbarello> via shell (dolphin) its not (
<Dr_willis> jre? you do know Java stuff is in the repositories. and installable with adept or other tools
<ciacon> !tor
<ubotu> #ubuntu and related channels prohibit access from proxy servers due to a high level of abuse. Project cloaks allowed: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Barbarello> i know. But i already have .bin )
<Dr_willis> that can break things on down the line. Its best to use the repos
<Barbarello> i know )
<Barbarello> ok, ill try chmod
<Dr_willis> last time i saw java stuff in .bin format. ya ran it.. it asked you to answer Y to the EULA. then it extracted a RPM :P
<genii> Dr_willis: Yes, thats so annoying
<Barbarello> nothing happend (
<Dr_willis> of course .bin is annoying. :) what a silly extension to use
<Dr_willis> You did chmod it.. then ran it?
<Barbarello> i did chmod +x jre.bin
<Barbarello> ...and silence
<genii> Barbarello: sudo chmod +x <filename.bin>;sudo ./<filename.bin>    or sudo bash ./<filename.bin>
<genii> note placement os "sudos"
<genii> os->of
<Barbarello> ya... i forgot, sorry )
<Barbarello> all done! Thank you!
<ciacon>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Zombocom> hey guys
<Zombocom> are the package repositories down?
 * genii does apt-get update to see
<genii> Zombocom: Not the one in canada, or security one
<Dr_willis> heh.. just chmoding it ..of course did nothing. :)
<Zombocom> ...
<Zombocom> I can't connect to it or something
<genii> Zombocom: try pinging
<Zombocom> what's the ip?
<sybux> hi all
<genii> Zombocom: Try ping by name first
<sybux> can someone help me with installing kdm-kde4 ?
<genii> Zombocom: security.ubuntu.com           ip is  91.189.88.37
<magna__> hola
<sybux> I've run the apt-get install kdm-kde4 command but after the install I got an error in dpkg : error processing kdm-kde4 (--configure)
<sybux> error exist status 1
<ThusLex> can someone help me with connecting my gusty to the internet via wireless??? (it runs off of my usb key)
<Zombocom> it responds to the ping well
<Dr_willis>  security.ubuntu.com  is working here with pings :)
<Dr_willis> it became  auckland.canonical.com  however
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Zombocom> aw crap
<Zombocom> somethings wrong with adept
<genii> Zombocom: Could be your local one, whatever it is usually <countrycode>.archive.ubuntu.com    or such
<ThusLex> can anyone help me with the internet on ubuntu????
<BluesKaj> genii, why do a chmod +x before compiling a .bin file ?
<genii> BluesKaj: Because when you d/l it the executable bit is not preserved
<ciacon> de.archive.ubuntu.com is answering.....
<Berto> I'm having major problems with amarok.  If I uninstall it, aptitude wants to take kubuntu-desktop away too!  How do I just reinstall amarok?
<genii> sudo apt-get install --reinstall amarok
<BluesKaj> Berto, what's wrong with amarok ?
<Berto> BluesKaj, it is freezing at startup
<Berto> BluesKaj, i have an empty playlist come up, and then an hourglass and that's it.  not sure why...  i used to have a playlist but i got rid of that
<ciacon> Berto: what kind of DB engine do you use?
<Berto> ciacon, no clue.  I have MySQL on my LAMP setup
<Berto> reintsalling amarok didn't work.  It's just totally frozen.  the KDE dependency on it seems ridiculous too
<BluesKaj> Berto, do you have audio with other media players?
<ciacon> Berto: have you got a big music-collection?? I went to #amarok the other day and they recomended me to migrate to a MySQL DB... (and as an added bonus you get a speedier ipod-db-update ;-) )
<Berto> renaming ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok somewhat helped the problem... but it's not playing
<ciacon> Berto: has it played before?
<Berto> good idea BluesKaj
<Berto> ciacon, yes, i do have a big music collection
<pierreth> hello, do you know how I can add to open to my console like in Mac OS?
<Berto> brb boss is callin
<ciacon> Berto: they said 100ß+ is already a reason to change over to mysql
<pierreth> I mean 'how to add the open command'?
<matttis2> pierreth: what does open do ?
<Dr_willis> pierreth,  a little more details. :) perhaps.. add it where?  You mean a "open a shell in this dir" type command to the context menu?
<bazhang> ciacon: ipods work with amarok?
<pierreth> I want to be able to open a file from the terminal the way it would be open from the desktop with a double click
<pierreth> I know that there are tools for that but I don't remember the name
<Dr_willis> You mean launch it with whatever default fileviewer/whatever is set for the program...
<ciacon> bazhang: slowly but surely - mine freezez up for like 3 seconds (2,93ghz, 2gbram etcetc....) when I add one or many new song(-s)
<pierreth> Dr_willis: yes
<bazhang> ciacon: did not know that--thanks!
<blendtux> stdin: you here
<ciacon> bazhang: open amarok - plug in external media - choose media type (Apple Ipod in this case) and you are set to go....
<ardchoille> pierreth: kfmclient exec filename  ?
<bazhang> ciacon: cheers! will do :}
<genii> Berto: rename ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc   then cp /etc/kde3/amarokrc ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<pierreth> ardchoille: is kfmclient install by default?
<ardchoille> pierreth: iirc, it's part of kde
<pierreth> ardchoille: I don't want to execute the file
<ardchoille> genii: Doesn't that happen automatically when you run amarok with no *rc file?
<pierreth> ardchoille: I want to do 'open file.txt' and the file will open in kate
<ardchoille> pierreth: You just said you did
<genii> ardchoille: Yes, should. But he may have settings to keep
<ardchoille> < pierreth> I want to be able to open a file from the terminal the way it would be open from the desktop with a double click
<ardchoille> genii: Ah, right
<pierreth> ardchoille: yes, this is what I want to do
<ardchoille> pierreth: kfmclient exec filename
<pierreth> ok I will try it now
<ardchoille> That opens the file in the app that iassociated with that file association
<pierreth> ardchoille: cool!
<ardchoille> pierreth: That might be exactly what konqueror does in the bg when you double click a file
<pierreth> ardchoille: now, I just need to make an alias to use 'open' instead?
<ardchoille> pierreth: That might conflict with /usr/bin/open
<pierreth> ardchoille: so 'Open' instead
<ardchoille> How about "launch" ?
<pierreth> I see that 'xdg-open' do the same
<ardchoille> alias launch='kfmclient exec'
<ardchoille> ?
<pierreth> ardchoille: I prefer Open because it is 'open' in MacOS
<ardchoille> alias Open='kfmclient exec'
<Dr_willis> alias macossucks='kfmclient exec'
<Dr_willis> :)
<pierreth> ardchoille: It is working well!!
<pierreth> Dr_willis: No, I think it is Apple that sucks :)
<Dr_willis> pierreth,  i think its d) all of the above
<ardchoille> pierreth: :)
<pierreth> Dr_willis: I made a switch to linux to be free!
<pierreth> thank you guys
<Dr_willis> Darn.. I should of bought that Wii in the summer and kept it boxed up. :) i could make some profit now on it..
<waylandbill> pierreth: free at last! :)
<pierreth> waylandbill: yes but I still need software from Apple and M$ :-(
<waylandbill> Dr_willis: I have a wal-mart about 50 miles away that keeps all the electronic goodies in stock (read as more than people buy up in 2 seconds time)
<Dr_willis> I just walked into a BestBuyys and they had a wii on the shelf i grabbed on impulse.. next day i was there and someone was returning one.. I should of grabbed it also. :)
<waylandbill> pierreth: that takes time. Apple and M$ had you under vendor lock-in for so long, it takes time to fully switch. Can't blame them even if I don't agree with it.
<BluesKaj> hehe waylandbill, free at last, free at last , thank god almighty , free at last ... and no thanks to bill gates :)
<Dr_willis> Guys at the return desk were.. "gee ya could sell it on ebay and make a profit" :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. dont like ebay is selling them for that much of a mark up. Guess i will just keepmy Wii for Mii :)
<pierreth> waylandbill: No I need to test my web pages with Safari and Explorer, otherwise I am OK
<waylandbill> Dr_willis: it's a nice console. I've hit the dog in the head once and daughter almost put her hand in a ceiling fan. loads of fun. :-D
<Dr_willis> Wife likes the Bowling game..  After she tossed the remote across the room...
<waylandbill> pierreth: there are websites that will do that for you. You pick the browser and it gives you a screen capture of how it looked. Seriously though, if you stick to the standards, any browser on any platform should perform just fine.
<pierreth> waylandbill: but you have to pay that service and theory and pratice is different, M$ does not like the standards
<waylandbill> I know it's simpler to toss some javascript on the client end to validate a form, but that could be done on the server side and the client would just think it was standard html if it was done right. Of course, that doesn't take into consideration rollovers and such... must stay on topic though. :)
<pierreth> waylandbill: back to Kubuntu :)
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_Willis
<waylandbill> pierreth: if you really need to find the mac or windows roots without leaving kubuntu, there's always virtualbox. It's open source and works rather well.
<pierreth> waylandbill: yes but I want to play games with Windows
<pierreth> waylandbill: so I will need to install and two copies of Windows
<pierreth> waylandbill: one native to play and another one virtual
<waylandbill> pierreth: I hear that alot. It's a very valid argument. I personally abandoned the pc gaming and do it all on a console now.
<pierreth> waylandbill: This is not fare to have to pay twice
<waylandbill> pierreth: I think you can use the same copy in the VM. You have to activate it again. I'm not a lawyer, so that's not legal advice. :)
<Berto> hey guys, i'm back with my amarok issue.  Business came up.
<Berto> anyway, genii - thanks so much for fixing the problem!!  renaming amarokrc helped
<waylandbill> pierreth: it was a shame to pay the first time. It's your hardware, but you have to pay to use it.
<pierreth> waylandbill: I will to do that each time I am switching, this is a lot of trouble
<Berto> ciacon, how do i change to MySQL i amarok?
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's what i keep telling ppl...wanna game?  buy an Xbox, PS or whatever , they're designed for games
<pierreth> waylandbill: yes almost all PC comes with Windows, it is not even a choice
<Berto> BAH.  Playing a song in amarok froze it again
<ardchoille> pierreth: You can also make a new, empty launcher on kicker and give it a command of "kfmclient exec" (without quotes), then drag and drop any file on that launcher and it will open in the appropriate app.
<waylandbill> there are small companies that don't put any operating system on by default. you can get good deals through them if you already have a livecd.
<genii> Berto: Glad to help
<Berto> genii, not so fast... i'm still not able to play music
<pierreth> ardchoille: that's cool but the solution you gave me was just what I wanted
<genii> Heh :)
<genii> Berto: unfortunately I'm fairly occupied now in #ubuntu giving others support. Perhaps another can assist you more in here than me right now
<ciacon> Berto: I have some slight recomendations for that - first you have to open a new catalogue in mysql - then I added a new user which may only acess that catalogue, and then you are down to amarok... settings --> configure amarok --> collection (right tab) --> collection DB --> mysql - the rest should be self-explanitory ;-)
<Berto> ciacon, ok cool, i'll try that, but i don't think it's the root cause of my issue right now
<blendtux> could somebody tell me where in kubuntu are the scripts so i could disable tty2-tty6 from beeing loaded at boot
<BluesKaj> Berto, have you set up a default soundcard on your machine ? try this : cat /proc/asound/cards  .. then : sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard
<Berto> BluesKaj, i only have one card, HDA-Intel.  Is the name "0" or is it HDA-Intel ??
<Berto> BluesKaj, line 1 = 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel    and line 2 = HDA Intel at 0x8a300000 irq 22
<pierreth> I am not able to use my mouse well to shade my windows
<Berto> this has been working for a year
<BluesKaj> Berto, definitely HDA-Intel
<pierreth> do you have a idea why it does not work?
<Berto> BluesKaj, ciacon, now amarok freezes after i try playing a song.  VLC and mplayer play it just fine
<pierreth> Could the problem be the emulation of the tird mouse button?
 * ScorpKing greets the pros and not-so-pros..
<BluesKaj> Berto, ok, amarok is broken ...if you upgraded the OS lately sometimes the new codecs aren't installed properly or at all on amarok ... install libxine1-ffmpeg ..see if that helps
<Berto> BluesKaj, i have no clue how, but it's working now. I think MySQL settings kicked in.  I started a song from the player window
<BluesKaj> Berto, good!
<Berto> BluesKaj, lost my 2007 playlist (gearing up for my article on best albums of the year), but i can recreate that slowly
<ciacon> Berto: mysql working?
<agruman> my "logitech dinovo edge" usb keyboard doesnt work in the setup screen, though it works in "live kde". And kde / X hangs every time i enter it on my system (using a ati hd 2600 xt graphics card, which i think is the cause). Is this something i can report somewhere?
<Berto> ciacon, yes, the tables look great
<Berto> ciacon, i love that, big MySQL guy here, wish i woulda known about that earlier
<ciacon> Berto: *g*
<ciacon> Berto: glad 'tis work'in again =)
<ciacon> so folks - I'm off... bb all
<anto> Can somone help me install swedish language package for open office?
<BluesKaj> !se | anto you may have more luck here :
<ubotu> anto you may have more luck here :: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<declan> Hello folks, just read the *buntu bug 'High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime' athttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<declan> ... and was trying to implement the best solution.
<declan> I've gone with http://vale.homelinux.net/wordpress/?p=199
<declan> Has anyone had any experience with this? Or could recommend or unrecommend the solution I've gone for.
<ScorpKing> declan: is that the one written by tumbleweed?
<ScorpKing> nvm. it's not
 * genii returns for a minute to sip a coffee
<ScorpKing> greetings genii
 * genii slides ScorpKing a cup as well
<genii> Berto: Glad to see you got some assistance :)
<Berto> genii, yes thanks.  Your help might have done it, I have no clue what got this fixed.... :)
<ScorpKing> declan: one way of fixing it is to run hdparm -B 254 /dev/foo after every resume/startup
 * ScorpKing sips some coffee..
<ScorpKing> ty genii ;)
<genii> anytime ScorpKing :)
<genii> uhoh
<genii> Netsplit ?
 * BluesKaj chomps on an english muffin with cheeseyep
<ScorpKing> yep
<BluesKaj> this server is stable most of the time
<scooter_> when i open up adept, it says "arts" is broken
<scooter_> why
<ScorpKing> coz it's broken. fix it from cli
<declan> ScorpKing: Thanks. Do you mean manually run it after each resume/startup?
<ScorpKing> declan: yes
<declan> I was hoping to do it more automagically
<pierreth> How can I add an applet to have the weather in my application bar?
<ScorpKing> declan: you can add it to the ACPI resume scripts
<oliver3> pierreth, why not just look out of the window?
<pierreth> oliver3: lol
<nosrednaekim> pierreth: you may want to install "kweather"
<nosrednaekim> !info kweather
<ubotu> kweather: weather display applet for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1225 kB, installed size 2304 kB
<ScorpKing> declan: that is if you suspend or resume your computer.
<declan> ScorpKing: Cheers. Do you know is there any truth to the rumour that this setting will toast the laptop's HD?
<ScorpKing> declan: if you don't use suspend just add it to /etc/rc.local
<ScorpKing> declan: it makes sense and i just talk to one of the guys that reported it at first. maybe it sill be fixed soon.
<ScorpKing> will*
<pierreth> nosrednaekim: OK, done. Thank you.
<declan> ScorpKing: 'it makes sense' - are you saying that it would be likely to toast the HD?
<ScorpKing> in due time yes, from what i understand.
<declan> ScorpKing: So what do you think the best thing to do is?
<declan> toasted HD or worn HD???
<ScorpKing> i still haven't fixed it on my laptop so i'm not too sure. worn HD i suppose
<Jack111> hi
<Jack111> how could i use the shell to create radnom numbers?
<Jack111> i got it sorry, its echo $Random
<declan> ScorpKing: Thanks for the help.
<ScorpKing> yw
 * chalcedony smiles
<chalcedony> my husband is trying to reboot his computer (kubuntu) it says he has the capslock key on, won't take his pass .. what to do?
<joseph> uh, turn off caps lock?
<Alonea> why is it now that to install some apps you need the gusty cd? this is quite an inconvenience and I never saw anything like that before gusty
<nosrednaekim> Alonea: remove the CD from the respository list
<chalcedony> joseph: he dosen't have the capslock key on .. it seems to be turning it on by itself.
<nosrednaekim> chalcedony: can he turn the caps lock Off?
<chalcedony> he woke me up, when he couldn't get it to boot.. what in the kubuntu boot sequence might be wrong and how to fix it?
<Radi01> Disk id utility?
<BluesKaj> scooter_,w34=opopiouuyttrtradghk[;hgs//.././,m,m,nmnmhbnbvbvbxccx
<ScorpKing> Radi01: looking for ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ?
<Alonea> nosrednaekim, thanks. Where is the repo file again?
<Radi01> Remove that one?
<ScorpKing> Radi01: that will give you the disk uuid
<ScorpKing> don't remove it
<Radi01> Oh I was looking for what alonea had described.
<ScorpKing> oh. i'm lost, nvm
<Alonea> nm...I found the option in adept. blind indeed
<Radi01> k
<Radi01> Wich one was it Alonea,
<Alonea> Radi01: what do you mean? I unchecked the box for cdrom under manage repos.
<Alonea> Radi01: if you want to actual file it: /etc/apt/source.list
<Radi01> Removing the (cd) where YOU don't have to put the cd in every time.
<Alonea> Radi01: yes. goto adept. goto manage repos. goto third-party software tab. uncheck cdrom:[Kubuntu 7.10_Gusty...
<Radi01> ah : t/why.
<Radi01> thanks
<Alonea> np
<Alonea> now why does adept lock almost every time I use it in gusty?
<Radi01> After that?
<Alonea> Radi01: thats it. It will want to redownload some list stuff, but thats ok.
<Radi01> ok
<xcasex> easy way to get the kde4 rc onto stock vanilla ubuntu?
<Alonea> but seriously. every time I use adept it locks and I have to unlock it. wonder what change from fiesty and gusty is making it to misbehave so bad.
<Alonea> or what I did to make it so bad....
<ScorpKing> Alonea: use aptitude or apt-get from konsole and see what's the problem
<ScorpKing> is there a way to remove all the <TAB> spaces in a textfile?
<Alonea> ScorpKing: not sure. there was a java thing that was making it mad, but I removed it. Still seems to do it though. I will check again after I get all these installs on.
<Alonea> ScorpKing: could always write a program to do it. I did something similar for my java class the other day. removed all extra spaces over one space
<ScorpKing> ok. jou can also start adept from konsole and it will display the errors
<ScorpKing> Alonea: i was looking for the easy way. :P
<Alonea> ScorpKing: ah. well, if you have something like eclipse to compile and run I could give you code, but then again I have no idea if you have any programming experience.
<ScorpKing> i'll manage with making a program. thanks anyway. ;)
<Alonea> ScorpKing: okies! good luck
<ScorpKing> :)
<ubuntu_> yo
<ubuntu_> i from latvia
<ScorpKing> greetings ubuntu_
<Alonea> ah, I knew a girl once from latvia
<Radi01> Where is latvia.
<Alonea> ScorpKing: kdecore (KProcess): WARNING: _attachPty() 11 , does that mean anything? (that is when adept is run through the terminal)
<Alonea> Radi01: Europe. You can google where it is on a map.
<Radi01> Thought so t/y
<ScorpKing> Alonea: that won't be the problem. you'll see something after it crashed
<BluesKaj> latvia is known as one of the baltic states , across the baltic from sweden and finland and between poland and russia
<Radi01> cool.
<Alonea> ScorpKing: ok, will try that again when methinks it will crash, if it does at all...*glares at adept*
<Radi01> I would like to vivit norway some time..I hear the people are decent.
<Radi01> lol (glares at adept).
<Alonea> ScorpKing: dcop something rather...uuwa?
<ScorpKing> hmm.. nope, don't thinks so
<ScorpKing> it will most likely be something about dpkg
<Alonea> ScorpKing: now it really is wigging out. came up with an error box saying to make sure some dcop was running and then things went real slow
<Alonea> I didn't catch the whole message.
<Radi01> dpkg-reconfigure?
<ScorpKing> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ScorpKing> give that a try
<Radi01> that's the one scorpking I couldn't remember.
<Alonea> when my terminal eventually loads I will try....wow I am good at pissing off my computer
<Zombocom> yo
<Radi01> When that comes up hit (why) and it will re-do some things...its what I (had) to do.
<Radi01> y
<Zombocom> none of the adept programs are actually getting any programs
<ScorpKing> !wtf | Alonea
<ubotu> Alonea: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Radi01> goofy script
<ScorpKing> :P
<Zombocom> I mean, none of the adept package managers are able to acess the internet
<Cyberfly> hello!
<Cyberfly> can anyone assist me with raid 5 ?
<Zombocom> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Cyberfly> tnx
<ScorpKing> yw
<ScorpKing> Zombocom: how are you connected to the internet?
<Alonea> ScorpKing: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a did not report anything
<Zombocom> ScorpKing it happened with both an ethernet connection and wireless
<ScorpKing> Alonea: what are you trying to install?
<Cyberfly> is there a url for nvidia driver installation too ? :D
<Radi01> sudo touch /forcefsck            would that reload any missing scripts?
<ScorpKing> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Alonea> ScorpKing: Its doing ok right now, but before it would lock no matter what I would install. It might have just taken it a while to see that the problem (sun-java-doc) was gone and is now fixed. won't know until it happens again
<Cyberfly> :D
<Cyberfly> !coffee
<ubotu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<Cyberfly> brilliant
<Radi01> lol
<ScorpKing> :)
<tekteen> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ScorpKing> Alonea: nice.
<Cyberfly> this thing has answers for everything
<Zombocom> !god
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> Cyberfly: yep
<ScorpKing> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Zombocom> lol
<ScorpKing> even for that. :P
<Cyberfly> damn
 * Alonea laughs
<Alonea> its fun messing with the bot on occasion. gotta have a laugh sometimes
<tekteen> yep
<Zombocom> right
<Zombocom> so anyone
<Zombocom> can you help me?
<Zombocom> aptitude isn't connecting to the internet
<Radi01> threaten it.
<Zombocom> lol, what?
<ScorpKing> Zombocom: can you ping the servers?
<Zombocom> yes
<cybrhuman> Maybe I just screwed up my pc. I formatted my windows partition, which was marked "boot" or "active". have screwed up?
<Zombocom> scorpking: yes I've done it
<ScorpKing> hmm.. weird
<Zombocom> scorpking: I really need it because I accidentally uninstalled kdm
<ScorpKing> cybrhuman: hehe. maybe.
<Zombocom> none of the adept programs are working
<ScorpKing> !grub | cybrhuman
<ubotu> cybrhuman: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ScorpKing> Zombocom: does it just time out?
<Cyberfly> how long does a 900gb raid5 array normally take to sync ?
<Cyberfly> cant seem to find anything about this
<BluesKaj> Zombocom, maybe your repos are down...mine were down for 4hrs last week
<Cyberfly> I've gotten pretty far on this but this is the first linux raid setup I've done ;/
<Cyberfly> does 370minutes sound right?
<ScorpKing> no idea
<Cyberfly> mmh
<Zombocom> ScorpKing: I've pinged the repos
<Zombocom> Scorpking:they seem alright
<Cyberfly> guess its an overnighter then
<Zombocom> ScorpKing: I think I'll wait though, they might be doing maintanance
<ScorpKing> Zombocom: or try another server
<cybrhuman> ScorpKing: grub's living in boot folder on my root partition, but I dont know what is making grub start, did the pointer live on to "active partition
<cybrhuman> ?
<ScorpKing> cybrhuman: grub will install the mbr on the active partition which will then load all the files from /boot
<Zombocom> ScorpKing: I did, I tried canada's it didn't work either
<Zombocom> ScorpKing: I'm just going to wait
<ScorpKing> ok
<genii> Zombocom: For Canadian repo i have a non-standard mirror, debian.yorku.ca
<genii> Zombocom: The ca.archive.ubuntu.com or so is tooooooo slow even when you are here near it
 * ScorpKing pass genii a fresh coffee..
<Alonea> now on installing the rc1 of kde4 after I get everything on, do I just log out, choose kde4 and hope it works or what?
<Zombocom> I'm in california gengii
<Zombocom> my adept package management programs aren't functioning correctly
<cybrhuman> ScorpKing: will a reinstall of GRUB do?
<ScorpKing> cybrhuman: as far as i know
 * genii sips
<Alonea> Zombocom: you could always beat them with a hammer...^^;;;
<Radi01> gulps.
<Zombocom> Alonea: I wish
<Radi01> hiccup.
<genii> ScorpKing: Thanks :)
<Alonea> Zombocom: *sigh* why can't things always be fixed with the russian method....
<ScorpKing> Zombocom: try to download the package and install in manually
<ScorpKing> genii: yw ;)
<Alonea> gonna see what happens now with kde4 rc1...
<cybrhuman> ScorpKing: will that be a reinstall through adept manager or is it some command lines? where do I find the commands?
<Radi01> What's that suppose to do Aloena.
<ScorpKing> cybrhuman: i've never had to install grub again so i'm not sure.
<ScorpKing> try that link from ubotu
<Radi01> What's the advantage of kde4 rc1
<ScorpKing> Radi01: you can report bugs so it can be fixed
<cybrhuman> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Radi01> ah ok
<xoqa> trying to install off-the-record plugin for kopete...
<xoqa> is there a package for it in a repository?
<xoqa> or do i have to compile it from source?
<xoqa> because i tried compiling from source but received the message: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executablesSee `config.log' for more details.
<trappist> xoqa: kopete-otr
<trappist> xoqa: hint: apt-cache search kopete record
<trappist> also, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<xoqa> trappist, i've tried that but it doesn't give me anything
<trappist> what doesn't?
<trappist> oh maybe you don't have the same repositories as me
<squarebottle> I love Dolphin, but is there a way to add "Delete" to the context menu in addition to having "Move to Trash"?
<xoqa> apt-cache search otr
<xoqa> apt-cache search record
<xoqa> apt-cache search kopete record
<trappist> it's in universe, so you'll have to enable that in your sources.list
<trappist> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<xoqa> trappist: ah
 * xoqa hasn't used ubuntu in a long time
<trappist> heh.
<joseph> trappist: are you a member of the OCSO?
<trappist> joseph: never heard of it
<Oax> is there a proper place to get a kubuntu/feisty install .iso?  I can't find a link on the official pages
<trappist> joseph: oh the trappist thing :) no
<joseph> heh
<trappist> Oax: why not grab gutsy?
<joseph> order of cistercians of the strict observance
<Oax> trappist i did.  gutsy has been a disaster on my t60
<trappist> Oax: I have a t60, I can help
<cybrhuman> do anyone here know a easy command for fixing mbr?
<trappist> cybrhuman: depends what's broke
<trappist> cybrhuman: you could try update-grub
<Oax> trappist trappist cool.   what did you do to fix the suspend troubles with fglrx?  I installed an older kenel 2.6.20-16 as per advice on some blog, but it did not help.  it still won't resume
<trappist> or grub-install
<Cyberfly> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cyberfly> mmh
<trappist> Oax: I don't suspend, so I haven't run into that one
<Cyberfly> how would I search for advanced network setups?
<Oax> trappist ah.  I suspend routinely.   where do I find a feisty .so ?
<xoqa> guess i'll have to restart kopete to use the plugin
<Cyberfly> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cyberfly> :/
<Cyberfly> !lan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cyberfly> grr
<cybrhuman> trappist: windows partition was active; I thought I was smart and formatted it to free space and somebody tells me that now I ereased mbr... which I think is a bad move...
<trappist> Oax: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/feisty/
<trappist> cybrhuman: if you haven't installed ubuntu yet, the installer will take care of that
<Oax> trappist yeah I found that one through some searches, but I wasn't sure if it was official / preferred / whatever
<trappist> Oax: also, have you filed a bug report, or looked for this bug on launchpad?
<cybrhuman> trappist: I have ubuntu installed
<Oax> trappist yeah it's all over.
<trappist> Oax: kubuntu.org only shows the latest release and the latest lts release, but most of the mirrors keep older releases.  they should all be the same iso.
<Cyberfly> u know cybrhuman I checked a lot of info on that with my search for raid tutorials
<Oax> cool thanks.   I'll give feisty a whirl
<Alonea> has anyone installed the latest kde? I seem to be lost on the how of it.
<Alonea> attempting to follow this page: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<Radi01> 7.10?
<cybrhuman> Cyberfly: I am a newbie, I find lots of info but I can't decipher it, will a update-grub or grub-install fix it? the /boot folder is instact
<Alonea> Radi01: oh, I didn't get a chance to answer your question. KDE4 is a new desktop environment, though it is technically still at a final release stage
<Radi01> ok thanks.
<ubuntu_> hello all of you
<Alonea> Radi01: *still not at a final..
<Cyberfly> yeah cyb it prolly will considering it needs the mbr
<_Shade_> hi
<Radi01> I'll waith then..
<Alonea> Radi01: however, the final should hopefully be out sometime in December.
<_Shade_> i would like to rip some wma stream... the point is i dont know how
<_Shade_> i dont even know the exact url
<cybrhuman> Cyberfly: grub-install seems to be able to fix it but I am unsure on the parameters
<Cyberfly> cybrhuman: youre not dualbooting ?
<cybrhuman> removing the dualboot
<Radi01> cool..I used ubuntu 4 six months/I like it/Just got the kubuntu
<Cyberfly> o ok
<Kohlrabi> not anymore *cough*
<Radi01> works nice.
<cybrhuman> Cyberfly: must I set a new active partition?
<Cyberfly> is it a sep drive or partition ?
<Alonea> Radi01: KDE4 is scheduled to release Dec. 11 if things go well
<Radi01> nice.
<Radi01> Makes out christmas list.
<cybrhuman> Cyberfly: sep? sda2 was windows part, set to "boot" or "active" (sd1 recovery) sda3 linux root
<Cyberfly> sorry
<Cyberfly> my bad
<Cyberfly> sep=separate
<Cyberfly> ok
<Cyberfly> grr
<Cyberfly> need to register
<Cyberfly> so you have 1 drive and 2 partitions
<Cyberfly> sda1 is linux and sda2 is windows
<breny> anyone know how to run crossover//ubuntu-gusty
<cybrhuman> Cyberfly: sda1 recovery disk sda2 windows (active) and sda3 linux (sda4 swap)
<cybrhuman> Cyberfly: 4
<psyfly> cybrhuman: check the pvt msg
<Alonea> oh, I think I might of figured out what I did wrong...gah...
<Radi01> ?
<Radi01> come clean/lol
<cybrhuman> psyfly: i cant answer in /msg, it is Gutsy
<psyfly> ooh
<cybrhuman> is nickserv down?
<psyfly> no
<psyfly> I just registered now
<cybrhuman> funny cause I thought i was registered
<psyfly> cybrhuman: have you tired something like gparted?
<psyfly> gnome partition editor.
<psyfly> seems to be an easy alternative to the console
<roro_> salut
<mikeo> is there a wireless guide
<mikeo> it worked from the live cd, but when i boot it now it doesn't detect any netwoorks
<psyfly> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<psyfly> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<psyfly> thats it :D
<mikeo> thanks
<roro_> do someone know how can I use the VIVO connection of my graphic card?
<mikeo> its intel pro/wireless 3945ABG
<mikeo> hmmm everything says it is included and should work by default
<mikeo> is there a way to troubleshoot it?
<mikeo> it doesn't detect any networks, but shows up in the network cards
<mikeo> and i can set static settings
<mikeo> but want to list wireless networks and connect to them
<ScorpKing> nite guys.
<roro_> nobody know how use a VIVO conexion with ubuntu???
<psyfly> nvidia?
<blendtux> stdin: you here
<blackwaltz> i've got a quick question -- Does dpkg/apt look inside of folders when looking at /var/cache/apt/archives for cached packages? (I'm thinking of trying to unify my desktops and laptops caches ... if possible of course)
<tekteen> blackwaltz: prob not
<blackwaltz> tekteen:darn
<dwidmann> Hmm, perhaps I could do it some other way then ... guess I could probably set a cron job to do it.
<tekteen> dwidmann: why not use rsync
<tekteen> ?
<dwidmann> tekteen: mind giving me the particulars on how to use it ... I've never really used rsync before.
<tekteen> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ciacon> hi all
<tekteen> I do not really know
<tekteen> I worked with is a few months ago
<tekteen> if u want I will TRY to help
<ciacon> I have a Q - has anyone installed Tor?? I am someway failing to find a propper man or tutorial on the net for 7.10... can someone help me pls?
<tekteen> dwidmann: first open a konsole and install it (sudo apt-get install rsync)
<dwidmann> done
<tekteen> try this site for how to use it: http://everythinglinux.org/rsync/
<tekteen> g2g
<sMonk> I am having trouble booting my Kubuntu 7.10 system.. I'm getting a Grub Error 2 ... any ideas?
<scooter_> How do i fix the "arts" file if adept says its "broken"
<Alonea> about to give up on trying to install kde...I can't seem to find instructions!
<_Shade_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<_Shade_> !NTFS-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<scooter_> so i need help fixing my "arts" file
<sMonk> Anyone available for a Grub problem?
<scooter_> can someone help me fix my "arts" problem?
<scooter_> i cant apt-get
<sMonk> scooter_ somethings up, I've never seen it this "dead" in here before
<scooter_> yea neither have i.....
<scooter_> but when i open adept, its says my art file is "broken"
<scooter_> and konsole says without that i cant apt-get
<sMonk> Hmm.. what's the error you get?
<_Shade_> how can i mount ntfs partitions using r/w mode?
<scooter_> its in the update list, it says "borken-installed"
<_Shade_> i have installed ntfs-config but i cannot start it
<sMonk> Well scooter_ I don't know, that's a new one to me
<sMonk> _Shade_: sorry to tell you, but scooter_ and I have noticed that this channel seems "dead"
<sMonk> it's like the lights are on, no one home
<scooter_> yea i c that
<scooter_> ok i have a question
<scooter_> i have a sd card slot
<scooter_> can i get kubuntu to read that somehow?
<sMonk> nomally you can.. I have one too, and I found that when I insert it, Dolphin brings it up for me
<Eduardiyo> tengo un problema...
<scooter_> yea i put it in and nothing's happening for me
<scooter_> que?
<Eduardiyo> W: GPG error: http://debian.meebey.net ./ Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 7127E5ABEEF946C8
<Eduardiyo> cómo hago para conseguir una llave pública? :S
<sMonk> Hmmm.. can't say..
<Eduardiyo> sorry
<Eduardiyo> :S
<sMonk> Yo no puedo hacer español bien arrepentido.
<scooter_> esta bien
<sMonk> Arrepentido
<sMonk> Sé muy poco.
<xoqa> koffice2 ... that's not koffice?
<yann_> hello... I have a problem, I don't find my /etc/iftab file...
<xoqa> is there a non-dev koffice package available?
<ardchoille> yann_: You mean /etc/sftab?
<xoqa> what i meant to say earlier is that "is it the main koffice package?" i'm looking for the non-dev.
<xoqa> if there is one..
<yann_> ardchoille: mhh.. no /etc/iftab.. it is to change my eth0 to wlan0
<yann_> apparantly I have to do this in /etc/iftab (don't have a sftab either btw)
<ardchoille> yann_: Ah, ok. I aksed because I don't have an /etc/iftab either
<ardchoille> Sorry, menat /etc/fstab
<Alonea> anyone know where I could get some help installing kde4 rc1?
<ardchoille> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<sMonk> Strange, I've gone through the Kubuntu forums, and can't find anything about a "Grub Error 2"
<Alonea> ardchoille: found packages, but I don't know how to install them. I have only done stuff like make, make install, and ./file . Unless that wiki page has something on it.
<ardchoille> Alonea: kde4 is in the repos, no need to compile
<Alonea> ardchoille: it is? where? I never saw anything at all about it being in the repos. the kde site just opensuse had repos...
<ardchoille> Alonea: apt-cache search kde4  ?
<Alonea> ardchoille: now, I know the old beta was in the repos a while back, but those were too buggy for me to run.
<ardchoille> Alonea: Well, kde4 is still beta (regardless of giving it a name of "rc1), IMHO, so expect problems
<Alonea> ardchoille: I just don't see any of the packages they list to download on the repos.
<xoqa> how stable is koffice2?
<orlandoj> hi, someone had install an scanner Genius Vivid 3XE ?
<orlandoj> what is necessary to install this scanner ? what packages ?
<xoqa> where would the koffice1 package be?
<xoqa> i'm only seeing koffice2
<corinth> How do I get Kubuntu to recognize my forward / back buttons on my mouse?
<Vermux> does SBM useful?
<sdlnxgk> ok I can't remember where sessions are at in kubuntu so I can add firestarter to the startup command
<scrash08> hi.  i'm migrating from tbird->kmail.
<scrash08> i've setup an imap account. i see it in kmail's 'folder list', with INBOX and all other folders listed.
<scrash08> BUT, i *also* see a folder named "~", with contents that mirror a 2nd copy of all my imap folders.
<scrash08> clearly a config issue ... but what to tweak?  thanks.
<sdlnxgk> can anyone help me??
<george_> o q começa com ku na frente e tem tu atras ???
<george_> é o kubuntu
<Tarin> any one know how to fix a broken apt?
<ardchoille> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<TopAgent> how can I see what is in my computer as in MYcomputer in a windows invironment?
<ardchoille> TopAgent: system:/  <-- type that into konqueror
<TopAgent> thx
<eg5> hi
<eg5> is it possible to see the applications which use a module
<eg5> kernel module
<yann_> hello
<eg5> i want to use the parport_pc in parallels but it is used by another program and i dont know which application uses it
<NickPresta> hi, yann_
<yann_> zed but I'm unable to see/join any network :((  (it is a broadcom 4311) I already triec ndiswrapper etc.. but now I don't know what to do anymore :(
<yann_> oops
<yann_> lost my text
<TopAgent> how can I change settings to open xchat and come directly to #kuuntu instead of going to #ubuntu first?
<yann_> using the proprietary drivers manager, my wireless card is recognized but I'm unable to see/join any network
<NickPresta> TopAgent, XChat (The menu) > Network List > find Freenode > click on Edit > add #kubuntu to "Channels to join"
<Narissa> I am running kubuntu 7.10.  I install kdmtheme just fine, then when I try to go into administrator mode it complains of override files.  Any advice or solution would be appreciated 8)
<harry__> thx
<NickPresta> Narissa, as far as I know, this is a bug. The kdm theme module doesn't take into consideration a file in /etc/default/kdm.d/
<Narissa> Nick: so I am to assume that any theme's I install or use will be done manually then?
<kub^> hi, i have a logitech g5 mouse and want to use the side buttons for forward and back in firefox, any clues on where to start ? (gutsy)
<NickPresta> Narissa, AFAIK, the kdm module is useless right now. Any themes downloaded from kde-look.org or something similar have to be added manually by editing the file in /etc/default/kdm.d/. Let me see if I can find anything on Launchpad
<Narissa> Nick: kk 8) tyvm for the assist btw
<Narissa> kub: you have the buttons working in general yes?
<kub^> yeah scroll and the +/- mouse speed buttons work
<Narissa> kub: give this a shot http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3810042
<Narissa> Apparently a guy got them to work by adjusting his xorg off a fresh install, maybe that could give you a start.  8)
<kub^> ok will give it a blast thanks :)
<Narissa> kub: there are multiple tips in there for you to try 8)
<NickPresta> Narissa, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/148706  So apparently you need to edit the file manually or wait for a fix.
<Narissa> Nick: LOL I am almost tempted to just wait on KDE4 which comes stock
<NickPresta> Narissa, heh.
<Narissa> isn't the rc up already
<NickPresta> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<Narissa> yeah rc1 is released will check the repos
<Narissa> yeah the rc is up with it's appropriate language of may kill yoru computer in teh head with cat5 cable
<patrik> tjena
<Narissa> has anyone on here given kde4 rc1 a shot?
<patrik> anybody knows why messenger won't work?
<Narissa> patrik: which messenger?
<patrik> msn
<ardchoille> patrik: kopete?
<patrik> yes
<ardchoille> patrik: Does it crash when connecting to msn?
<patrik> exactly
<Hirvinen> Gaah.
<Hirvinen> patrik: Damn your nick. Causes me extra highlights.
<ardchoille> patrik: It's a known bug, you need to: sudo apt-get upgrade
<patrik> sorry hirvinen :(
<TopAgent> I seem to have a problem,, The add remove is saying that 7zip is on my computer but the find files cannot find it anywhere.. I was searching in home and /
<TopAgent> where could it be hiding]\
<patrik> thanks guy's, i'll try to do the upgrade
<NickPresta> TopAgent, in a Konsole, type "which 7zip" and "locate 7zip"
<TopAgent> thx ill try
<Narissa> beat me to it 8)
<Hirvinen> patrik: Well, it's not your fault that the namespace is so limited. Collisions are common.
<NickPresta> Hirvinen, how does "patrick" cause highlighting for you?
<ardchoille> NickPresta: It's his first name and he set a hilight?
<Hirvinen> NickPresta: "patrik", without 'c'. And it's my first name, which some people use to address me.
<NickPresta> Hirvinen, ah, well. That would seem to be your fault then =P
<Hirvinen> Megget: No need to change nicks.
<NickPresta> It's okay. I used to highlight "Nick" and quickly realized that was not a good idea.
<Megget> Haha, I was going to anyway :)
<ardchoille> NickPresta: lol
<Hirvinen> Hmm, Irssi doesn't have capability to exclude sources for highlight matching, only to include only given sources.
<isaac_> hola
<bmk789> is there a way to rename my eth2 to eth1?
<Narissa> isaac_: howdy
<TopAgent> how can I open a .zip  file that I downloaded for ubuntu
<isaac_> ??
<isaac_> with Ark
<Narissa> TopAgent: first install unzip, synaptic or apt-get will do
<TopAgent> thx ill try that now
<nick__> how do i start the bullet proof x server in ubuntu?
<Narissa> TopAgent: I normally just open konsole and go to the file then unzip (filename)
<Narissa> AFK
<TopAgent> how do I " GOTO" a file?
<TopAgent> in console\
<TopAgent> what would I type for  a goto command
<isaac_> Hi
<isaac_> voyez
<voyez> osti kina pua
<voyez> no et puc enviar privats
<isaac_> escolta
<voyez> digus
<voyez> digues
<isaac_> connectat al canal
<voyez> a quin
<isaac_> programant
<xoqa> 'ello, i've installed the 'ubuntu-resricted-extras' package but still konqueror doesn't play youtube videos. help?
<voyez> com ho fas?
<isaac_> join
<isaac_> #canal
<voyez> join #programant
<voyez> així?
<isaac_> exacte
<voyez> doncs això és el que em surt..
<voyez> no fa res
<voyez> ah
<voyez> ara
<isaac_> o archivo
<isaac_> unirse a canal
<voyez> ah si
#kubuntu 2007-11-30
<TopAgent> I have dnlded unzip and it is not in the same place as the zip file... I click on the zip file and it asks what program to open with... unzip is not in the list
<Narissa> TopAgent: when you open konsole you will be in yoru home directory, you will then use cd (directory name) of rcd .. to navigate between folders
<Narissa> TopAgent: it's a terminal program
<Narissa> TopAgent: rcd = cd sorry for the mistype
<TopAgent> i understand that but when i am in the term     cd to the zip file or to the unzip file
<Narissa> TopAgent: the file you want to unzip
<Narissa> TopAgent: then you will type unzip (file name)
<TopAgent> and I thought ubuntu was fully automatic
<TopAgent> thx
<TopAgent> brb
<Narissa> TopAgent: ark I believe supports it as well, which has a gui
<Narissa> TopAgent: I apologize I am more of a konsole user than a gui user when it comes to extracting files
<xoqa> konqueror goes full screen in then presents a very small screen which looks like there should be some video there
<xoqa> trying to get flash player to work
<xoqa> it's always been straightforward, don't understand what the problem is
<Narissa> xoqa: what version distro are you running?
<xoqa> not sure
<Narissa> gutsy, feisty, dapper?
<xoqa> gutsy i think
<xoqa> how do you find out for sure?
<xoqa> gutsy gibbon
<Narissa> xoqa: in konsole uname -a
<Narissa> alright searching
<xoqa> uname -a: Linux 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Narissa> xoqa: yeah gutsy
<xoqa> oh
<Narissa> xoqa: one sec checking out some info for ya
<kub^> Narissa: got the moose working now thanks for the linky :)
<xoqa> Narissa:  thanks :)
<Narissa> kub: no worries happy scrolling 8)
<Narissa> xoqa: do you have konqueror-nsplugins installed.  you can check this by searching in synaptic
<xoqa> don't think so
<xoqa> yes i do
<xoqa> Narissa ^
<Narissa> xoqa: install it and see if that fix's it.  that is what a lot of pages are saying
<Narissa> xoqa: hrmmm
<newguys1> Hi, my computer keeps disconnecting from the internet, plus its not playing actors voice in many movies
<newguys1> the funny part is that when I play the movie I hear everything except the actors voice
<Narissa> xoqa: sorry abtout hat lost net connection
<xoqa> no prob
<xoqa> Narissa ^
<Narissa> xoqa: do you have vlc installed?
<xoqa> no
<TopAgent> ok now that everything looks to be inflated and created and extracted,,,,,,where can I find the program?
<xoqa> *grabs vlc*
<Narissa> xoqa: yeah see if vlc works for ya
<Narissa> TopAgent: I checked to make sure, you CAN use ark which is a basic part of the install now to extract teh file.
<Narissa> TopAgent: just right click teh file you want to extract from, and open with ark
<Narissa> TopAgent: should work from there
<TopAgent> well I extracted it and am looking for the program but cant find anything
<TopAgent> with unzip
<Narissa> TopAgent: should be in the same directory, or if teh zip file had a directory structure it will be there
<xoqa> Narissa: where would the vlc plugins folder be located?
<Narissa> xoqa: just use synaptic to get them
<Narissa> xoqa: search vlc and you'll see a nice happy list all starting with vlc
<xoqa> i've already installed it
<Narissa> xoqa: I was refering to the plugins which can be installed after vlc
<TopAgent> the name of this file is realestate-management-tool-code.zip and it extracted like 100 files and I cant begin to know where to go to execute the program
<Narissa> xoqa: the mozilla-plugin-vlc one I would advise as well for ya, since konqueror is gecko as well if memory serves
<xoqa> konqueror has switched to gecko?
<Greenery> eh Konqueror is using khtml
<TopAgent> there is a lot of .xml files
<Narissa> TopAgent: that's teh program files right there, I don't know anything about the program you are trying to run however, but it did extract
<Narissa> xoqa: sorry I stand corrected, been a long day and I have lots of work to do 8) LOL.  try doing youtube now
<TopAgent> yes it did extract but how to use it or activate it..  are .xml files linux or windows based file ext?
<fsckr> in a default install is there a place to enable compiz-fusion in kubuntu?
<mox69> is there any easy method for updating my kubuntu dapper install to the latest version of kubuntu?
<Narissa> TopAgent: xml is fairly universal
<xoqa> Narissa: it isn't working. i'm waiting on konqueror to scan all of /usr/share and /usr/lib right now for new plugins
<blackwaltz_> mox69: probably easier to do a clean install ... but the recommended method is to first upgrade to edgy, then to
<blackwaltz_> feisty, then to gutsy
<Narissa> xoqa: it should find something, or at least the presence of the program
<mox69> hmm i figured clean install was the best way
<TopAgent> this is supposed to be a realestate client tracking and sales program similar to the windows based programs
<TopAgent> I dont see it of any use as it is... Dont know if I did something wrong or what
<Narissa> TopAgent: again I am unfamiliar what's the name of teh program?
<TopAgent>  realestate-management-tool-code.zip
<mox69> how about this, which of the latest version supports laptops (wpa, usb2, bluetooth, battery usage, etc) better kubuntu or regular ubuntu?
<blackwaltz_> mox69: should be the same
<Narissa> TopAgent: is there a file somewhere in there called INSTALL ?
<TopAgent> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Information-Management/Real-Estate-Management-Software-2900.shtml
<TopAgent> ill check
<mox69> ok good, i prefer kde anyway. I was just really impressed with the gutsy ubuntu install I did on my desktop the other day
<Narissa> mox69: I agree with blackwaltz, the difference in ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu etc. is mostly the initial desktop gnome, kde, etc..
<mox69> alright thats kinda what i figured
<blackwaltz_> mox69: the only minus I can see is knetworkmanager doesn't impress me much ....
<TopAgent> no
<TopAgent> none there
<xoqa> *sigh* nothing
<takpe> com esteu?
<mox69> yea that was my main problem with dapper kubuntu, i spent about 10 hours getting WPA working on my wifi
<mox69> i use knetmanager now, it works alright I guess
<blackwaltz_> mox69: shouldn't be a problem ... the only beefs I've got with it are that sometimes it doesn't behave if you have it in manual mode ... it often seems to mis things if I were to ifdown the connection or flip the wireless switch it doesn't always notice, and the other, nastiest thing is that it still doesn't have a solid way other that modfiying the /etc/network/interfaces file by hand to switch back to roaming mode
<TopAgent> I understand know,,,,  THis is software to be run from a SERVER   there is a readme file that came with the extraction...  I guess Ill have to give it up as I dont have a server and I wouldn't know how to set one up....  BUT THANK YOU for trying so hard to help me...
<Narissa> TopAgent: no worries and for future record now ark can just unzip things for you 8)
<TopAgent> gotta download it
<mox69> yes ive ran into issues a few times when I needed a static ip addres, but I have learned to deal with the issues that have come up
<Narissa> hey black xoqa is trying to get youtube to work right in konq and I've walked him through vlc, you got any ideas
<Narissa> TopAgent: should be there already, if not it's not a bad thing to have gui wise
<mox69> I have found mplayer works the best for embedded stuff...for me anyway
<Narissa> think you guys can help with this one?
<mox69> xoqa: have you tried mplayer yet?
<xoqa> not yet
<mox69> ok give me a sec i will get the names of what i have installed
<joseph> so, yeah.  suddenly, when i hold down the down arrow to scroll through a web document, it doesn't scroll; it just moves one line, every time i press the button.  am i missing something?
<mox69> xoqa: download and install "kmplayer-base" and "kmplayer-konq-plugins"
<blackwaltz_> youtube in konqeror eh Narissa? Probably need to "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree"
<mox69> ahh yes just gonna say that
<mox69> you need flashplayer mainly
<xoqa> mox69: kmplayer-base is already install. kmplayer-konq-plugins wasn't found. blackwaltz_: i've already installed that
<mox69> hmm
<Narissa> 8)
<blackwaltz_> kmplayer is of course great for everything else (particulary when using the xine engine, in my experience .... seems to play things smooother)
<Narissa> mox69: he's runnign gutsy
<mox69> go here http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<mox69> does it ask you to install a plugin, or does flash work?
<blackwaltz_> xoqa: go to konqueror -> settings -> configure konqueror -> plugins and see if it's listed
<Narissa> xoqa: left you with more help than you can shake a stick at, I gotta log for a bit.  Being at work sucks 8)
<Narissa> thanks guys for helping out black and mox
<blackwaltz_> no prob
<joseph> so where would i go to mess with the repeat rate of the keyboard?
<joseph> uh, n/m
<joseph> <-- stupid
<blackwaltz_> joseph: I don't know where you'd go, but I'd go into bios to change it
<joseph> nah, for some reason, the repeat switch was disabled in the keyboard properties in kcontrol
<joseph> god forbid it be a BIOS issue!
<xoqa> pics:
<xoqa> http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/4122/74156301se5.png
<blackwaltz_> joseph: heh, no kidding ..... BIOS bugs can be nothing short of nightmares.
<xoqa> that shows the plugins identified
<xoqa> http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/9788/a2fu7.png - the next two show what i'm seeing
<mox69> xoqa: what exactly happens .. ok
<xoqa> http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/716/a3ju9.png
<mox69> well it looks like flash is loading or that screen wouldn't show up
<chopin> how do i tell kubuntu not to look at cdrom0 for sources when apt-getting?
<xoqa> when i go to a video on you tube... the browser goes to full screen then back to normal
<xoqa> then it doesn't display anything until i wiggle the mouse around the deformed volume button
<xoqa> then what is in the picture displays
<xoqa> the stuff in the middle is flashing
<mox69> ok next question
<mox69> right click on the youtube player
<mox69> click "about flash"
<xoqa> it took me about 20 attempts to capture the white box forming, and even then i only got half of the white box
<blackwaltz_> xoqa .... weird, very weird
<mox69> tell us ethe version
<xoqa> the white box is in the second youtube pic
<xoqa> konqueror 3.5.8
<xoqa> just installed the system today
<vasilisa> Can anyone tell me why k3b won't rip dvds for me?
<xoqa> kubuntu gutsy gibbon
<vsingh165> im trying to get kubuntu working properly on my hp zv6000
<greythane> chopin:  adept > manage repositories > third party . uncheck cd
<vasilisa> It did before i reinstalled the OS....
<mox69> xoqa: no the flash version installed
<xoqa> oh
<xoqa> not sure how to tell
<mox69> xoqa: if you right click on the messed up youtube window
<vsingh165> when i boot up, after the grub menu, all i see is a blank screen
<mox69> you should get a menu
<vsingh165> nothing happens after that
<chopin> greythane: awesome, i was just about to click that one but wasn't sure :-)
<chopin> thanks
<vsingh165> and this is after installing fglrx
<mox69> xoqa: then an "about flash player" option should show up after you right click
<xoqa> mox69: when i right click on the messed up flash box, nothing happens
<mox69> hmm
<Scotty> What would be the cause of me not being able to resize my primary partition in Kubuntu? The option just isn't there. It's either use entire disk, use largest available, or manually edit. When I manually edit I can't resize it there either.
<mox69> xoqa: goto this website : http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_15507
<blackwaltz_> The flash version shouldn't be an issue, it should be the same as the one in the repository, which seems to be working fine for me.
<mox69> hmm
<mox69> but when he right clicks...the flash menu should show up ..
<blackwaltz_> mox69: it would if it were working ...
<mox69> ...hmm true
<xoqa> mox69: not sure if that website was telling me what version i have... so here's a screenshot of what i saw:
<xoqa> http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/5103/versionrv6.png
<nerv203> Hey. I'm having trouble installing the Java Runtime Environment for Firefox on my Kubuntu machine.
<nerv203> I can't find the plugin in the package handler, and the self extractor I downloaded doesn't seem to do anything.
<xoqa> what's odd is that the flash on imageshack.us is working
<xoqa> think that's flash
<blackwaltz_> nerv203: one question first, what's your uname -m output
<Scotty> What would be the cause of me not being able to resize my primary partition in Kubuntu? The option just isn't there. It's either use entire disk, use largest available, or manually edit. When I manually edit I can't resize it there either.
<xoqa> nothing shows up when i rightclick the ad and nothing happens when i left click it
<nerv203> Oh, actually, I think I've just figured something out.
<blackwaltz_> Do tell
<vsingh165> ok why does kubuntu take like 2 minutes to boot
<vsingh165> and on top of that i dont get a bootscreen like i did with ubuntu
<vsingh165> its just blank
<nerv203> Well, i actually found a tutorial on how to install from a self extractor, and found out Iw as doing something wrong ^^
<BluesKaj> nerv203, usually it's best to extract to a new folder
<nerv203> Missing a step entirely in fact.
<vsingh165> is the long boot time normal for Kubuntu?
<greythane> vsingh165: known config prob with gutsy. incorrect screen resolution set.
<vsingh165> greythane: any fixes for that
<greythane> search ubuntu forms for 'long boot time'
<vsingh165> k
<nerv203> My Kubuntu takes a loooong time to boot, largely because my computer is extremely low spec
<nerv203> It's old, and it was low spec when it was new.
<vsingh165> mine isn't exactly low spec
<vsingh165> its a laptop
<vsingh165> with a 2ghz athlon 64
<vsingh165> 1gb ddr400
<vsingh165> 80gb hard drive
<Radi01> That should scream.
<vsingh165> and a 128MB ati card
<vsingh165> i know but it takes forever to boot!
<vsingh165> otherwise its not slow
<vsingh165> but boot time is a killer
<Radi01> Mifgr be a bios issue.
<Radi01> might
<vsingh165> yeah this is an hp...
<vsingh165> lol
<Grav3Mind> hey guys if i enable compiz on my kubuntu install and i have the ubuntu desktop do i need to enable it there?
<Grav3Mind> or no
<zerby_> ive a question for a friend of mine first time kubuntu user gg: is there an issue with restricted driver after fresh install and update?
<zerby_> (ati)
<zerby_> i need advice
<zerby_> ive a question for a friend of mine first time kubuntu user gg: is there an issue with restricted driver after fresh install and update?
<zerby_> (ati)
<BluesKaj> zerby_, what's the issue?
<greythane> vsingh165: sounds like my laptop. correcting the screen res in /etc/uspalsh.conf fixed it
<zerby_> BluesKaj : errors
<vsingh165> greythane: ok so i just set it to my lcd panel's default res of 1280x800?
<BluesKaj> zerby, more specific pls
<zerby_> BluesKaj : There was an error commiting changes. Possible there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages
<zerby_> btw with every update
<vsingh165> greythane: how does your /etc/usplash.conf look?
<Radi01> Does it stop @ 50%
<greythane> vsingh165: 800 or 768?  mine is 1280x768 :)  xres=1280; yres=768
<Radi01> zerby
<zerby_> Radi01
<vsingh165> ok so u set it to ur lcd panel's default res
<vsingh165> lets see if this works brb
<zerby_> apt-get -f install ??
<Radi01> does it stop at 50% all of the time.
<BluesKaj> zerby, what ati card ?
<zerby_> Radi01 just error with updaten
<Radi01> oh ok
<zerby_> i am no ubuntu -user so i dont know
<Radi01> On any package?
<zerby_> i am asking now BluesKaj
<zerby_> seems to be the case Radi01
<nerv203> What's the terminal command to create a new folder?
<Radi01> is it a fresh install?
<zerby_> yes Radi01
<Radi01> dpkg --configure -a
<zerby_> mmmm could be yes Radi01
<Alonea> how do you rm a dir that is is not empty?
<vasilisa> Can somebody please explain? In K3b when i try to rip a dvd, it doesn't list tracks anymore. It lists an AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS directory. Why arent there tracks like there were before i reinstalled kubuntu?
<zerby_> Alonea  rm -r
<Alonea> zerby_: ty
<Radi01> put that in termonal and answer (Y) and letter rip\
<Radi01> dpkg --configure -a
<zerby_> Alonea if that gets too slow and you are sure: rm -rf (f=force)
<Alonea> zerby_: was just going to ask that. tons of files in there
<zerby_> :) Alonea
<zerby_> but it s beyond repair
<Alonea> zerby_: er, how do I get it to cancel? or is that not possible
<zerby_> ctrl + c
<zerby_> but you dont undo then Alonea
<zerby_> you just interrupt
<vsingh165> greythane: didn't solve the problem.
<Alonea> zerby_: that fine. I messed up the files and needed to redo what I was doing.
<vsingh165> took the same amount of time to boot
<zerby_> BluesKaj : ati radeon... 9600
<vasilisa> Can somebody please explain? In K3b when i try to rip a dvd, it doesn't list tracks anymore. It lists an AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS directory. Why arent there tracks like there were before i reinstalled kubuntu? There's an error too, but it flashes too quicly on the screen for me to read it.
<Alonea> vasilisa: hmm...well, audiots and video ts is what I am used to when I rip a dvd. the audio folder is generally empty and the video has all of you vob, ifo, etc.
<Alonea> vasilisa: are you trying to copy a dvd or make the dvd into another format?
<vasilisa> Alonea: Usually i get a list of tracks with their run times, and i pick one. I did it all the time
<vasilisa> im trying to rip it to my computer as an mpeg....
<greythane> vsingh165: you will probably need to enter in konsole/terminal :   sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<vsingh165> i'll try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3676658&postcount=115
<vsingh165> greythane: k
<vsingh165> greythane: anything else?
<BluesKaj> zerby, the old driver has to be uninstalled , then sudo depkg-reconfigure server-xorg in the terminal , when you get to graphics driver list choose ati , then go to the system settings/advanced/restricted driver/admin mode /enable
<zerby_> k tx BluesKaj
<BluesKaj>  dpkg
<BluesKaj> not depkg
<funcrush> Can I connect remote host with kubuntu desktop?
<Alonea> vasilisa: hmm. probably settings somewhere. those folders are a direct rip of the dvd. I guess you could take your vobs of the movie and convert those into one mpeg. not sure. don't care for k3b much
<vasilisa> Alonea: *sigh* okay, thanks...
<BluesKaj> Removing Files not installed Package Managers
<BluesKaj> 'sudo rm -rf /folder/where/file/was/installed '
<vasilisa> nothing else i use works...
<zerby_> ys got that BluesKaj  i am a bit familiar with debian
<zerby_> tx again
<BluesKaj> np zerby , good luck
<zerby_> tx BluesKaj i hope it will work for him
<Informatica> About Holy Gay Nigger Seed (HGNS):
<Informatica> The Holy Gay Nigger Seed (HGNS) is the pure semen collected from a 2 year old gay nigger baby using a special technique called "masturbation". It is a Gay Nigger rituale performed on all Gay Nigger born children by their fathers. The HGNS is then saved for generations to come and is the most valuable commodity in the Federation of Gay Planets.
<Informatica> United Mexican Trolls On The Attack!!!!    WE WILL RECONQUER THE SOUTHWEST DEMOGRAPHICALLY!!!  VAYANSE A LA CHINGADA GRINGOS DE MIERDA  SON RATEROS JUDIOS Y NECESITAN VOLVER A EUROPA    GO BACK TO EUROPE THEIVING GRINGOS  FUCCCKING JEWS  WE WILL OUTBREED YOU AND RECONQUER THE AMERICAN SOUTHWEST    6 TROLLS AT THE UNAM IN MEXICO CITY    UNSTOPPABLE
<Radi01> Never happen.
<ardchoille> Informatica: Please take that to another channel.
<Informatica> any reccomendations?
<Informatica> a good politics channel on freenode?
 * ardchoille drags out his ignore list *sigh*
<Informatica> I want to castrate a niggger and fry his balls before eating them.  Then I can fuccck my little niggger biitch fag every night. ....Pumpin my dildo til he bleeds.  Niggger eunuchs for my muff   ohhh yeahh
<ardchoille> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<sdlnxgk> anyone here??
<mot_> what's the quickest way to setup samba in kubuntu?
<mot_> is there a gui config?
<sdlnxgk> sudo passwd doesn't work
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: What are you trying to do?
<bascule> mot_: kdenetwork
<mot_> mkay thanks
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille, I was trying to add firestarter to visudo and now my sudo passwd doesn't work anymore
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: There's no need to add firestarter to visudo. Sounds like you may have messed up in visudo and removed yourself.
<mot_> bascule, i installed the package, how do i start the samba config??
<bascule> it should show in kcontrol
<mot_> kcontrol?
<pjeide> Your control panel
<mot_> awesome
<bascule> mot_: system settings, network section, sharing
<mot_> once i have samba setup i can access it by //IP right?
<mot_> IE is redirecting me to websearch and not taking me to the share.
<bascule> mot_: smb://
<mot_> then the ip?
<bascule> ah from ie, well my network placs is where to look
<mot_> damnit, nothing there
<bascule> have you set a host name for samba
<mot_> no
<bascule> or whatever win network calls them ...
<piper> hi there, whats the command to work on your static ip from the terminal?
<piper> its like netconf or ipconf
<piper> or something along those lines
<bascule> piper: ifconfig
<Jay-Oh-En> is there a ati tool to configure fglrx driver?
<vbgunz> I really hate how sometimes flash just skips to death :(
<aziegler> i need help, need the command for setting the display parameters
<aziegler> does anyone know it?
<ardchoille> aziegler: xorg?
<ardchoille> aziegler: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ?
<aziegler> how does i switch between 600*800 and 1024*768 px
<Jay-Oh-En> how come my sound sucks?
<Jay-Oh-En> it doesnt sound horrible but it doesnt play loud
<Jay-Oh-En> i almost have to turn my speakers up all the way to hear just a little sound
<Jay-Oh-En> for quiet music
<xoqa> hmm.. guess i'll come back later. my head is hurting from trying so many possible solutions :P
<xoqa> thanks for everyone's help
<Minataku> Jay-Oh-En: Check that the sound card's volume is set high
<Minataku> The volume on the speakers is dependant on the strength of the signal coming from the card
<Minataku> 100% of 25% is 25%
<Jay-Oh-En> Minataku: how do i do that?
<Minataku> I believe kmix can do that
<Minataku> I use a different program for it, myself, but kmix comes with KDE
<Jay-Oh-En> whats pcm
<Minataku> Pulse Code Modulation
<Jay-Oh-En> should that be set to high
<Minataku> Likely two channels will be of interest
<Minataku> Main and PCM
<Minataku> Set one of these to 100%, and configure other applications to manipulate only one of these
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille, how can I add myself back to visudo ??
<Jay-Oh-En> Minataku: ok i got it
<Minataku> Jay-Oh-En: Cool. :D
<Jay-Oh-En> =D thanks
<Minataku> np
<piper> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<piper> !info ifconfig
<ubotu> Package ifconfig does not exist in gutsy
<piper> how do you edit your static ip from console
<RaT-TuB> hi everyone
<RaT-TuB> hopefully someone here will be able to help me
<RaT-TuB> I just downloaded kubuntu 7.10 64bit ...the cd booted fine when I restarted, but when I chose "start or install", the screen just went blank
<RaT-TuB> my monitor actually turn itself off..
<RaT-TuB> without any message or anything..
<RaT-TuB> any suggestions?
<piper> RaT-TuB: you could install from text mode
<Jay-Oh-En> piper: i know how
<Jay-Oh-En> piper: ill get you the code
<gib> Does kexi 2.0 (from KOffice2) work for anyone?  It crashes at start for me.
<piper> RaT-TuB: or use the little monitor help thing at the bottom
<piper> for resolution/ other config aspects
<piper> Jay-Oh-En: thanks
<RaT-TuB> piper, yeah the resolution thing didn't help either..
<RaT-TuB> I also tried "vga = 771" ...something it mentionned in the installer help
<Jay-Oh-En> piper: sudo kate /etc/resolv.conf is for the dns servers
<Jay-Oh-En> piper: this is for the ip addresses sudo kate /etc/network/interfaces
<Jay-Oh-En> piper: sudo kate /etc/network/interfaces restart      is to restart your server
<gib> Is anyone testing any of the kde4 apps?  The of the office suite runs for me, but no luck with kexi.
<piper> Jay-Oh-En: thanks
<Jay-Oh-En> piper: your welcome =]
<Minataku> Yeah, the monitor "turning off" (it's actually transitioning to a protection state) is indicative of the computer sending it a signal it can't use
<Minataku> Though he's gone now :P
<Minataku> Missed before he left
<Jay-Oh-En> Minataku: can you help me with my fglrx driver
<Minataku> I don't use fglrx, so no, sorry
<Jay-Oh-En> ok
<Jay-Oh-En> :[
<Jay-Oh-En> i just wanted to set the agp speed
<Jay-Oh-En> to X8
<Jay-Oh-En> and other stuff
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Minataku> <.<
<Minataku> That MIGHT help
<Minataku> If not, complain to the management
<Tarin> does anyone know how to get xgl for gutsy?
<Jay-Oh-En> Tarin: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<Tarin> ahhhhhhh cool thanks
<Jay-Oh-En> :]
<Jay-Oh-En> Tarin: are you trying to install compiz?
<greythane> jay-Oh-En: try glxinfo from a konsole/terminal window
<Jay-Oh-En> pastbin it? greythane?
<Tarin> yes i am trying to
<Jay-Oh-En> Tarin: you should look at this
<Jay-Oh-En> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Tarin> i have emerald and i thinnk compiz but when i try to choose a theme it doesnt do anything
<greythane> jay-Oh-En: pastbin??  type it in...?
<Jay-Oh-En> greythane: should i pastebin my output?
<greythane> no.. thought you wanted to find info.. :)
<Jay-Oh-En> oh
<Jay-Oh-En> no i didnt
<greythane> srry
<Tarin> has anyone ever seen this E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<NickPresta> Tarin, that happens. Try a "sudo apt-get -f install"
<sdlnxgk> how can I add myself back to visudo to get sudo passwd back ..
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: What exactly do you need "sudo passwd" for?
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille, hmmm to run firestarter
<sdlnxgk> admin stuff
<sdlnxgk> need sudo passwd for lots of things
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: You don't need "sudo passwd" to run firestarter. You use kdesu firestarter
<sdlnxgk> can't even do that
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: If it's to enable the root ccount, then I would recommend you don't do that. Use sudo, it's best, there is no need to ever enable the root account
<sdlnxgk> I don't have a passwd anymore
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille, what I was trying to do was have firestarter run when kde starts up
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: firestarter scripts run when the system boots. The firestarter ui doesn't need to be running at all for your firewall to be up and running.
<sdlnxgk> ahhhh ok
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: I have never seen a need for sudo passwd
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille, so how can I fix this and get to edit the visudo back the way it was
<Jay-Oh-En> what will this do for me sudo apt-get install fglrx-control
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille, maybe i'm calling it the wrong thing
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: Can u you use sudo right now?
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille, when I need to do something in admin I type sudo -i or sudo nano then type a passwd
<sdlnxgk> no sudo is broke
<sdlnxgk> that is why i'm freaking out
<sdlnxgk> I can change my passwd  that is about it
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: You have broken sudo.. but I would recommend you never use "sudo passwd", since you don't seem to understand sudo.
<Jay-Oh-En> garsh he screwed his box up
<soldier> hey i need some quick help, im not sure which kubuntu version i have, i want to upgrade to 7.10
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: Yes, man who play in root eventually kill tree.
<Minataku> How did you break sudo? O.o
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille, why do you say I don't understand sudo?? it's only used for admin stuff so you don't have to use root correct
<bascule> easy changed with recovery mode and add a root pass to /etc/shadow
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: Yes, but do you know what "sudo passwd" actually does?
<sdlnxgk> Minataku, I added a line in visudo and removed myself  from access
<greythane> you are using your own password for sudo I asume (ubuntu/kubuntu default mode) ? :)
<Jay-Oh-En> sdlnxgk: you breaking sudo shows you dont UNDERSTAND sudo correct?
<Minataku> Ah
<jtt> soldier,  cat  /etc/lsb-release  to see release you are using
<sdlnxgk> sudo passwd grants temp access for reg user to have root priv
<ardchoille> soldier: lsb_release -a
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: wrong.
<sdlnxgk> Jay-Oh-En,  that doesn't mean anything
<Jay-Oh-En> whatever
<Jay-Oh-En> im out bye guys
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: "sudo passwd" allows you to augment an accont.. for admin tasks, it's just "sudo"
<ardchoille> More accurately, "sudo <command>"
<ardchoille> "sudo passwd" runs the passwd command as root.. which can quickly b0rk things if you're not careful.
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille, ok so how can I add myself back to visudo so I can use kdesu firestarter
<soldier> sorry im so late
<sdlnxgk> not really firestarter but anything kdesu kate
<soldier> i have 5.10 breezy
<sdlnxgk> kdesu whateverprogramIwant
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: What I would do is boot into the live cd, mount your / partition somewhere and manually edit /etc/sudoers
<sdlnxgk> can't even use kdesu now
<soldier> how do i upgrade though the terminal?
<soldier> from 5.10 to 7.10?
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: Right, because of your misunderstanding sudo, you have broken your admin privs
<jtt> soldier, cant help ther i never upgrade
<soldier> k
<stdin> soldier: easier to get a gutsy CD, else you'd have to go  breezy > dapper > edgy > feisty > gutsy
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille,  I just followed what was on ubuntu.com about running firestarter on boot with no passwd and now it's borked
<ardchoille> soldier: You can't go from 5.10 to 7.10. you have to go from 5.10 to 6.04, then from 6.04 to 6.10, and so on, one release at a time
<sdlnxgk> sounded easy enough
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille, thanks for your help I guess I need a sudo class or how to use admin in kubuntu period
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: firestarter is installed in such a way that the scripts autostart on boot, there's nothing for the user to change. You either misread or the info was wrong.
<sdlnxgk> I read it right, so the info was wrong... or might have been for a older version
<Jay-Oh-En> so he did that for no reason
<sdlnxgk> Jay-Oh-En,  yes seems that way
<sdlnxgk> all because firestarter was stopping and quiting the gui and I thought it was stopping the firewall
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: In the future, it's not a bad idea to make a backup of a system file before editing it. Can save you a lot of hassle later
<sdlnxgk> lesson learned the hard way
<sdlnxgk> I have a back up of the file
<Jay-Oh-En> so what now he has to reinstall?
<sdlnxgk> but don't have permission to replace the file :(
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: fwiw, firestarter isn't your firewall, iptables is your firewall. Firestarter is just a gui to assit in editing iptables rules. The firewall itself comes with Kubuntu.
<sdlnxgk> Jay-Oh-En,  live cdrom and edit the file then reboot if all  goes well
<naelr> sdinxgk: when you boot your computer does it automaticly log in?
<sdlnxgk> yes I know firestarter is a gui to iptables
<naelr> or do you type your username and password
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: No, but you have the ioriginal file? Then you can run the livecd and restore the file instead of trying to figure out what the syntax was to begin with.
<sdlnxgk> naelr, yes it auto logs in or I wouldn't be able to be here right now
<naelr> well sudo passwd all you did was change your users password
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille, got ya ;)
<naelr> exactly so lets say I typed sudo passwd
<naelr> it then prompts me for my password
<naelr> then it promsts again to what I wanna change it to
<naelr> and again to confirm
<sdlnxgk> naelr, actually changed one like on default at the end to ,rootpw and it borked it all to hell
<naelr> so your password is what ever you typed twice
<ardchoille> naelr: He seems to have b0rked sudoers
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: can you tell me why the command su doesnt work
<naelr> ok so what happens when you do something stupid like (from a termainal) sudo konqueror
<sdlnxgk> naelr, I can change my passwd but I don't have access to sudo
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: Because it's not needed
<Jay-Oh-En> the password i put in doesnt work
<Jay-Oh-En> ok
<naelr> sudo is your passwrd
<Minataku> su doesn't require the sudoers file, AFAIK
<Minataku> This is why there should always be a root password
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: Use sudo for all admin tasks, su isn't needed at all
<sdlnxgk> ok brb gonna live cd and change the file
<naelr> I make a root passord
<Minataku> So errors like this can easily be remedied
<sdlnxgk> thanks for your help everyone  !!!
<Minataku> And yes, ardchoille, there ARE some things that sudo is insufficient for
<naelr> I agree
<Jay-Oh-En> kdesu
<Minataku> Changing the maximum user RTC frequency, for example
<naelr> does he get an error when he uses sudo I didn't see any thing like that looking back
<Minataku> This operation MUST be performed by root
<Minataku> There is no way to do it through sudo, you will get "Permission Denied"
<stdin> Minataku: why? sudo is root. what doesn't work exactly?
<stdin> let me know and I'll tell you the way it can work
<Minataku> I don't know why, but it doesn't.
<naelr> no sudo is run command as root
<Minataku> Even with full sudo privliges
<stdin> Minataku: what command do you run that fails?
<Minataku> This action cannot be done through sudo
<naelr> su do as root... super user do this command
<Minataku> One sec
<ardchoille> Minataku: Well, in 4 years, I have never had a problem with sudo.. never found it to be inefficient for anything. Besides, the sudo model is the recommended way of doing things and all other advice that circumvents that model should be taken to another channel. When in rome..
<Minataku> I do use sudo myself
<Minataku> But I also use root for extended periods of administration
<Minataku> And aforementioned insufficiencies
<naelr> reading back though I don't think he broke his sudo command... unless I missed something
<ardchoille> naelr: He used visudo to edit sudoers and apparently broke his admin privs
<naelr> ah...
<Minataku> stdin: This command: 'echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq'
<stdin> Minataku: that's not being run as root ;)
<stdin> the ">" is done in the shell
<stdin> the shell you are running, not a root shell
<naelr> I see I musta missed that line ardchoile sorry
<ardchoille> sudo doesn't handle redirection like that anyway, you need to pipe it thru tee
<stdin> Minataku: 'echo 1024 |sudo tee /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq' < done :)
<ardchoille> Right
<stdin> sudo can do *anything* su/root can
<ardchoille> Exactly
<ardchoille> The user just needs to know what they're doing ;)
<stdin> you could also just do "sudo -i" then run the original command too
<stdin> "sudo -i" starts a shell as root
<stdin> it's almost never needed though
<ardchoille> I've been using ubuntu since 2004 and never needed anything other than sudo
<BluesKaj> su su sudio ...wonder if Phil Collins uses debian or kubuntu :)
<ardchoille> hahaha
<Radi01> lol
<Radi01> gksudio
<jtt> BluesKaj, touche!!!
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> stdin: Well damn.
<flaccid> kdesudo is cool..
<Minataku> Never would have figured that one out.
<stdin> heh, it's a bit difficult to understand why commands like that fail unless you know how shell redirection's done
<ardchoille> This is why it always pains me to see people enabling the root account.
 * Minataku nods
<ardchoille> stdin: Yeah
<flaccid> sometimes you need root
<Minataku> I just find, myself, the ability to log in as root as more convienent at times
<Minataku> I prefer having an actual root shell once in a while or for when I'm doing certain things
<flaccid> Minataku: do sudo -i
<Minataku> Actually, I use Gentoo
<stdin> Minataku: that's also the danger, it's so convenient you'll end up doing it when you don't _need_ to ;)
<Minataku> So I set all my policies myself
 * flaccid looks at the channel name
<Minataku> stdin: I don't do that, though
<Minataku> I know what requires what
<Minataku> Typically I only log in as root to use Portage
<Minataku> Since I'll usually emerge a load of things and do per-line environment manipulation (for USE flags)
<Minataku> Which makes a root shell better
<draik> Hello all
<Minataku> Hiya
<draik> Who left Murphy out of his cage?
<draik> Hey Minataku
<Minataku> His laws bite you in the ass?
<draik> Minataku: I lost a promotion at work. My car's transmission is gone; not even operational. I got my Cable connection canceled for DSL. Yeah, I would think so.
<Minataku> Ack :(
<ardchoille> draik: Whoa, and I thought *I* had a monoploy on Murphy's laws
<jtt> draik, yeah but that was a great leadin you used
<Minataku> And I got to use the word "ass"
<Minataku> I like that word.
<Minataku> lol
<draik> ardchoille: Yeah. I am hunting down the person that let Murphy out.
<ardchoille> draik: hehe
<draik> jtt: ...?
<draik> o.O
<jtt> draik  yeah
<jtt> great leadin
<draik> You mean "Who left Murphy out of his cage?"
<jtt> draik, yeah
<draik> Ah, gotcha
<Radi01> sudo murphy -uninstall.
<ardchoille> Radi01: hahaha
<jtt> some times these irc channels crack me up
<draik> Radi01: sudo apt-get remove --purge murphy
<Radi01> lol
<draik> Wait... forgot something...
<ardchoille> Thee's probably even a law for that too
<draik> sudo apt-get remove --purge murphy && sudo apt-get autoremove
<jtt> i am actually chuckling so much i have to dry me eyes to see the screen
<ardchoille> draik: You can combine those
<ardchoille> draik: sudo apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove package
<draik> ardchoille: Oohhh. How so?
<draik> Ah, very good.
<ardchoille> draik: The "--auto-remove" option was added to apt-get in Edgy
<stdin> ardchoille: easier still "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove <package>"
<draik> ardchoille: Then that's what I'm going to use on Murphy and it's owner
<ardchoille> stdin: Nice
<stdin> or just use aptitude ;)
<ardchoille> Yeah
<draik> CLI
<ardchoille> alias purgeme='sudo aptitude purge'  :)
<ardchoille> Thank $DIETY for /bash_aliases
<ardchoille> s|/|.|
<draik> alias die='sudo apt-get remove'
<ardchoille> Ooh, I like "die" better
<draik> It was named after an ex at one point, but I cut back a few letters and decided on "die"
<jtt> PS1="login:"
<ardchoille> draik: lol
<draik> I think we have a pretty good bash thing going on here...
<draik> I introduced a co-worker to bash.org today
<draik> He was fairly entertained
<joseph> the bash.org moderators stink :)
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> They have for years now
<Minataku> Which is why there's qdb.us
<Minataku> I believe that's it
<joseph> is that an alternative to bash?
<draik> techcomedy.com
<draik> I love the EUPotD
<Minataku> joseph: It is
<joseph> it looks the same almost
<stansmith> guys, who has more packages, ubuntu or debian?
<flaccid> look it up
<INIT_6> Sorry, I have been trying to find my answer all day. I got all my kde4 packages installed. and got it to work with  xephyr. I want to run a full session to do so. it seems i need kdm-kde4. however it seems that packages isn't there to download or install. am I missing something?
<stansmith> ...
<flaccid> ubuntu inherits debian so..
<stdin> INIT_6: where did you get the idea you need kdm-kde4 ?
<flaccid> and it depends what repos you are talking about. what is the UoD ?
<INIT_6> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<stansmith> yea but i heard ian murdock saying how some ubuntu packages arent backwards compatible with debian
<stdin> INIT_6: you should only actually need kdebase-workspace-data
<INIT_6> stdin, let me try that, and thank you. you are always helping everyone.
<stdin> :)
<stansmith> stdin, do you program C?
<stdin> eww, no :P
<INIT_6> he programs in binary
<stansmith> oh...I always thought thats where you got your name from
<flaccid> stdin is shell
<stdin> that, and "cin" was taken
<flaccid> hehe
 * stdin dabbles in C++
<flaccid> c++ and qt rule for gui app dev
<stansmith> flaccid: http://irc.essex.ac.uk/www.iota-six.co.uk/c/c1_standard_input_and_output.asp
<flaccid> stansmith: technically it doesn't have to be done in C (which is what most unix is made from)
<stdin> flaccid: http://stdin.me.uk/code/ < my 1st Qt app :)
<stansmith> stdin: you are in jolly UK?
<stdin> stansmith: not sure how jolly it is, but yeah
<flaccid> stdin: nice man. did you use c++ ?
<stdin> flaccid: yeah, all totally written in C++ (didn't even use Qt designer)
<flaccid> ah
<flaccid> i think i will be picking your brain soon then :)
<stdin> there's always ##qt
<stansmith> haha
<stansmith> and the library
<flaccid> yeah i've just made something basic in the past and need to re-visit when i get round to it
<stdin> flaccid: read the docs, they are no end of use to me. install the package "qt4-doc"  or just use the online version http://doc.trolltech.com/4.3/index.html
<INIT_6> stdin, after I install kdebase-workspace-data. do I need to edit anything. or just restart?
<stdin> INIT_6: just follow on through the instructions, "copy /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop to /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop, edit the Name entry in kde4.desktop to be called "KDE 4", put the four export lines at the top of /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde and start a new session in KDM with KDE 4."
<flaccid> stdin: thanks muchly br0
<INIT_6> oh ok, thanks,
<stansmith> ok well i think debian has more packages
<CadaverPimp> How do I get draik to logoff?
<stdin> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<draik> Ahhhhh
<draik> Back into my old skin
<draik> Thank you stdin
<stdin> :)
<naelr> if I do rmmod on a module then I blacklist it if I wanna bring it back can I just unblacklist it or do I need to reinstall it?
<stansmith> naelr: unblacklist it and insmod
<stdin> naelr: just remove it from the blacklist file
<stdin> you can just modprobe it manually too
<naelr> damnit that was what I forgot ... insmod hahah
<naelr> well I would have to modprobe it every boot
<naelr> i was lsmoding it t oo.. I just forgot insmod
<draik> When a nick is being ghosted, what is it doing? Does it just sit there doing nothing?
<naelr> thanks stansmith
<stdin> draik: it's a dead connection, after a while freenode will realise that it doesn't respond and close the connection itself
<xoqa> anyone mind taking another stab at why konqueror isn't rendering flash correctly? not sure what reinstalling konqueror would do..
<stansmith> ok, according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions , debian has about 3000 more packages then ubuntu
<naelr> ok here it goes ndiswrapper
<naelr> does anyone know if you can put ndiswrapper drivers into promiscuis mode?
<stdin> don't think you can do that with ndiswrapper
<INIT_6> trying to copy /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop However /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4 doesn't have a folder called apps only services and servicetypes
<INIT_6> n/m
<INIT_6> what it's in /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/ now
<naelr> man I have never rebooted linux so much as I have in the last 3 days
<naelr> I wonder if  i have rebooted windows as much haha
<david__> hola
<david__> hello
<oli712> l
<crackhead_25> question: i need help mounting my lacie external firewire hd. it had been mounting fine a week ago. now it won't mount. it just seems to be an empty folder (not recognizing as an external/flash drive/thumb drive), and i know it has many gb's of data on it.
<rockets> How do I enable tabs in kopete?
<setuid_w00t> Is there a way to set startup programs when kde starts?
<setuid_w00t> Say I always want to open konsole, kontact, kopete, etc
<myk_> somehow I managed to break KDM and now have the regular login manager. How can I restore the default Kubuntu gutsy KDM?
<setuid_w00t> myk_: I'm not sure what you mean by regular login manager
<setuid_w00t> gdm?
<setuid_w00t> myk_: you could try removing xdm and gdm from your system if you don't want them
<INIT_6> oh, man that was scary. I got traped in kde4
<myk_> is there a config file somewhere where i can specify that I want to use kdm as the default login manager?
<stdin> myk_: /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<myk_> seems correct.. this file has one line, /usr/bin/kdm
<stdin> setuid_w00t: you can either leave the apps open when you logout and they should autostart, or put links to the files in ~/.kde/Autostart
<stdin> erm, applications not files
<setuid_w00t> stdin: cool, thanks
<INIT_6> Maybe someone can help me out. I got kde4 setup. so I can log into it now from kdm. However there is no menu, it's all blue, I have to open everything by running  commands.
<stdin> INIT_6: try moving your old ~/.kde4 out of the way
<myk_> i just purged kdm and kubuntu-dekstop. I will reinstall them and see if that helps
<stdin> myk_: try reinstalling kubuntu-default-settings too
<myk_> will give it a try, thanks. This all started after trying to install some kdm themes like i did in previous kubuntu distros.. Apparently the new one doesnt like that
<myk_> be right back.
<setuid_w00t> myk_: Instead of purge and reinstall, you can often do "dpkg --reconfigure <package>"
<INIT_6> I am sorry, you might have lost me on that one.  when you say move it out of the way, what do you mean?
<stdin> rename it to something else
<stdin> like ~/.kde4.backup
<INIT_6> ok, thanks.  so I guess everything in there gets auto-populated.
<stdin> yeah
<cal_> I'm having a problem connecting to my msn account in both pidgin and amsn. both clients tell me "disconnected, you have logged in from another location" any ideas?
<stdin> try kopete instead
<cal_> ..mkay
<xoqa> it woorrks!
<xoqa> whooo!!!
<naelr> would ndiswrapper installed in gutsy have problem with this kernel http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623874&highlight=zen+kernel
<naelr> might this be why I can't get my wireless driver running?
<cal_> that worked stdin, ta
<lizilili> hello !how to player rmvb,rm vedios in kubuntu6.06 ?
<lizilili> i am a new in kubuntu ,please !
<stdin> lizilili: see this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<cal_> lizlili, try vlcplayer
<Dr_willis> I wonder where people are getting this realplayer stuff. i havent stumbled upon a web site with realplayer   audio in ages.
<naelr> guess no one knows about ndiswrapper huh?
<cal_> I'm new to irc, anyone recommend a list of chat rooms/servers etc?
<stdin> try bbc.co.uk, it's either realplayer or wmv...
<stdin> cal_: for general chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<cal_> stdin, thanks again!
<Dr_willis> I was thinking the bbc played for me with mplayer plugin .. Not on the linux box right now so cant double check
<INIT_6> I moved my ~/.kde4 folder out of the way. still same thing. menu bar isn't there just blue. wondering if I messed it up. by doing something stupid. like I first used the steps from this page: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php     Then, I did steps here for kubuntu: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Kubuntu_and_Debian So I am thinking I got packages mixed.
<INIT_6> should I just scrape it all and start over?
<Dr_willis> i aint even touching kde4 other then on live cd's :) untill its actually ready for primetime. :P
<stdin> INIT_6: that kde page is for building kde4, not installing it
<lizilili> is there firefox in kubuntu6.06 dafult ? i just installed kubuntu6.06.
<Dr_willis> Its not installed by default
<stdin> INIT_6: you could just add the application launcher plasmoid to the desktop
<INIT_6> I have that i think, plasmoid, it is what lets me right click and run commands. and can add apps but they end up as black boxs
<lizilili> what is the meaning of 'cannot connect to X server' when i typed 'kate /ect/X11/xorg.cong' in terminal ?
<naelr> wow this this is driving me crazy
<__nihil> I've been struggling with this for a while.  I installed the fglrx drivers for my video card, and they seem to be working properly on display :0, but for some reason KDE is running on display :1 ...  Both displays are on the same screen.  I only want :0.
<stdin> lizilili: make sure you run it as your user (not root). if you want to run it as root use "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<naelr> laptops shouldn't be allowed to put crazy hardware in them what ever happen to IBM clones of the good old days
<lizilili> i can do nothing in
<lizilili> lizilili@kubuntu:~$ sudo -i
<lizilili> Password:
<lizilili> root@kubuntu:~# kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lizilili> kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<lizilili> root@kubuntu:~#
<Dr_willis> that ones that followed non standard standards
<Dr_willis> lizilili,  use kdesu, not sudo  perhaps.
<naelr> I have 3 kernels on this laptop
<Dr_willis> or is it kdesudo  i alwyas forget
<naelr> 1 will alow me to use everything but wireless
<stdin> lizilili: like i said, run as your user, not root
<naelr> 1 willnot boot at all
<naelr> and 1 will allow everything but sound
<lizilili> i see
<ubuntu> is there a telnet client packaged w/ the fiesty distro?
<naelr> telnet
<Dr_willis> the defacto client. :) heh
<Dr_willis> egads - who uses telnet these days?
<ubuntu> im in the console, but I dont know how to specify sever and port
<ubuntu> I should probably read...
<__nihil> Any idea why I have more than one display?
<ubuntu> im having problems getting http traffic, but this irc works ok
<stdin> __nihil: maybe you installed XGL
<ubuntu> some dude suggested I telnet to a server and 'get /''
<__nihil> My ServerCmd in kdmrc is using X
<ubuntu> to see if my 80 was blocked
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  telnet to what server to get '/' what the heck  do ya even mean by get / :)
<Dr_willis> You can telnet to port 80 on a web browser as a test.
<ubuntu> yeah, that's what I'm going for
<rgreening> telnet://ipaddress:80
<Dr_willis>  telnet --help
<ubuntu> thanks all
<Dr_willis>  telnet localhost 80
<rgreening> or telnet from command line (telnet ip port)
<__nihil> Many websites require a Host header and HTTP1.1
<stdin> 'HTTP/1.0 GET /'  should work for most
<__nihil> So if I have Xgl installed, even if it's not in my kdmrc, it could be causing this multiple display issue?
<carlos_> how i close compiz?
<ubuntu> does ctrl c do the same thing as in dos?
<stdin> not sure, but I remember something about XGL starting on :1 for some systems by default. see if you have "xserver-xgl" installed
<stdin> __nihil: ^
<__nihil> It's worth a shot...
<stdin> carlos_: Alt-F2 and put in "kwin --replace"
<Dr_willis> ctrl-c sends a break to a running program and normally stops it - under bash.
<carlos_> tanks, i gonna try this
<epimeth> hi guys... I installed xorg on a brand new gutsy install... it didn't actually work until I did a dpkg reconfigure, but that doesn't pertain to my question.
<naelr> anyone wanna tackle this one about the wireless and ndiswrapper
<epimeth> I want to do some x11 forwarding tests... the wiki tells me to xinit -e ssh -XCT user@server fluxbox -- :1
<epimeth> I haven't installed *any* window managers.  what is the default one that comes out of the box?
<epimeth> anybody know?
<naelr> for which distro
<epimeth> naelr: I've done ndis... whats the problem?
<naelr> kubuntu is kde , ubuntu is gnome and xubuntu is xfce
<epimeth> naelr: kubuntu cli only install
<stdin> epimeth: then none
<epimeth> stdin: so how do I test the full desktop forwarding?
<stdin> epimeth: install a window manager maybe?
<epimeth> I did a "remote login" from the login screen and indeed got *something*, but I think it tried running kde.  I had a black screen with the "x" mouse pointer
<epimeth> stdin: some sort of minimal window manager is installed, tho.  startx opens runs the server and I get a mouse pointer and everything :-)  there's some default window manager installed
<naelr> ok I have 3 kernels on this laptop ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623874&highlight=zen+kernel - which will boot (gives me all but wireless)... 2.6.20-12 which will boot (gives me all but sound)  and 2.6.22-14 which won't boot at all
<epimeth> I think....
<stdin> epimeth: no, there is no window manager, that's just X
<epimeth> stdin: ohhh... can I forward that?
<naelr> would the nidswrapper that works in 2.6.20-12 need recomplied for the other kernel?
<naelr> or might something from the zen kernel be getting in the way
<stdin> epimeth: the command after "ssh -XCT user@server " is the command to run on the remote system. so use a window manager that's installed on the remote system
<naelr> ok I gonna give up for the night
<naelr> this laptop is giving me the pain in the head
<epimeth> stdin: so again, no window manager is installed.  I *have* to install one?
<stdin> if you want to forward a full desktop, then yeah
<Dr_willis> im using xming to get xchat on the upstairs vista machine at this moment. :)  In this case i dont need a full desktop.
<Dr_willis> I just have the apps getting forwarded to xming.
<epimeth> stdin: but I don't... this is a dev server box.  I want to have x forwarding on it just so the windows guys don't throw a hissy fit about being limited to the cli over ssh.  Whats a good minimalistic window manager?
<epimeth> I don't want to waste resources on kde or gnome.  granted, it isn't much but we will be doing lots of data mining and every little bit counts
<stdin> epimeth: I tend to go with enlightenment myself, but generally the lighter the window manager the higher it's learning curve :p
<Dr_willis> jwm, and icewm are both very light.
<Dr_willis> and look sort of like win95  so they will figure it out.
<Dr_willis> jwm is about as basic a window manager as ya can get that has a simple start button.
<epimeth> I'll google them... cheers guys :-)
<epimeth> no enlightenment screencaps?
<Dr_willis> enlightment has a lot of themes and extras and can look all sorts of ways
<Dr_willis> its also the default window manager (highly tweaked) by that gOS ubuntuspinoff.
<Dr_willis> Its scary that these days enlightment is considered 'light' it used to be a BIG-Heavy boy! :)
<stdin> now twm, that's light :p
<joseph> lite, even
<adamonline45> Hi...  Is it normal for the screen to go black after confirming and starting the install of 7.10? Last time, I shook my mouse, it came back to life, and halted...  Should I just leave it? For how long?
<epimeth> hah! twm!  *exactly* what I was looking for :-)  I remember this one!
<Dr_willis> twm is so annoying in ways its scary. :)
<Dr_willis> of course i rember using wmx and wm2 for ages..
<epimeth> its in the repos?
<Dr_willis> !find twm
<ubotu> Found: ctwm, twm, vtwm
<Dr_willis> I wonder how you would even compare 'lightness' of things like twm/jwm/vtwm and so forth..
<epimeth> you know... .wm2 doesn't look too bad
<Dr_willis> Guess just plain memory used? since the cpu used by any of them would be.. rather minimal
<Dr_willis> wm2 and wmx  - had issues last i tried to compile them..  Wonder if they have been updated recently
<Dr_willis> !find wmx
<ubotu> Found: wmx10, wmxres
<Dr_willis> !find wm2
<ubotu> Found: wm2
<Dr_willis> !info wm2
<ubotu> wm2: small, unconfigurable window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4-9 (gutsy), package size 33 kB, installed size 136 kB
<epimeth> unconfigurable?
<epimeth> damn
<Dr_willis> you recompile it to change whatever.
<epimeth> ef it.  twm is good enough
<Dr_willis> it gets its menu from a .wm2 dir I belive
<epimeth> ahhh... recompile. right :-)
<Dr_willis> what do you expect for 136K
<Dr_willis> it took me like 20 sec to compile ages ago..  on my old old machines.
<sMonk> Anyone know how to solve a Grub Error 2?
<Dr_willis> !info jwm
<ubotu> jwm: Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (gutsy), package size 82 kB, installed size 268 kB
<epimeth> hmmm... twm suggests kdebase-bin ?
<stdin> erm, no
<Dr_willis> good old wm2! just like i rember! :)
<epimeth> stdin: that was a statement of fact, not a question.  the question mark was for confusedness emphasis :-)
<epimeth> !info sux
<ubotu> sux: wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2 (gutsy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<stdin> epimeth: yeah, I checked: "apt-cache show twm" it suggests nothing
<Dr_willis> i use sux all the time.
<sMonk> Anyone know how to solve a Grub Error 2? I can't boot my system, I'm running off a live CD
<epimeth> stdin: sudo apt-get install twm....    Suggested packages: gksu kdebase-bin sux
<Berto> Is it possible to have the Amarok volume bar control my ALSA's PCM (or Front) rather than its own volume control??
<Dr_willis> !info dwm
<ubotu> dwm: dynamic window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3-1 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 184 kB
<stdin> epimeth: it's menu that suggests them
<epimeth> stdin: ahh... right.  but only menu and twm will be installed, yes?
<stdin> yeah
<epimeth> although... jwm does look all right as well... hmmm
<epimeth> come to think of it... twm will hurt the windows folks a bit too much, no?  I think maybe jwm might be the best choice here
<epimeth> whelp... jwm is installed.  now how do I configure x to load it automatically?
<Dr_willis> which is why i suggested it. :)
<Dr_willis> depeneds on how you are starting X
<epimeth> startx
<Dr_willis> make a .xinitrc for it is the best way then
<Dr_willis> example. (2 lines)   xterm &  jwm
<Dr_willis> You may want to start a few other little apps.  and tweak the menus.
<Dr_willis> set the background perhaps.
<epimeth> Dr_willis: actually... startx loaded it automagically
<Dr_willis> it must of set up itself as a default since its the only one
<epimeth> could be
<Dr_willis> You still may want to tweak it a little
<epimeth> if I run xinit on this box It'll quit this session, yes?
<epimeth> I will, i will... I just want to test the forwarding first
<epimeth> cheers amigos.  I'll try and brb :-)
<crazy_bus> I have a .mov file.  But it's only playing in kaffeine as audio.  Previous .mov's have worked with video.  Is their anything I can do?
<flaccid> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid> first link
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> I didn't know I had two virtual consoles
<flaccid> !quicktime
<epimeth> I opened the instructions in lynx and everything :-)
<flaccid> yeah has to be first link
<epimeth> soooo. I ran xinit -e ssh -XCT 192.168.4.12 jwm -- :1
<epimeth> jwm did *not* load
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  so what did load?
<epimeth> oh... right... it was just asking for a password
<epimeth> it works!
<epimeth> eureeka!
<Dr_willis> wowsers! :0
 * Dr_willis has no idea what epimeth  was doing with that xinit -e ssh -XCT 192.168.4.12 jwm -- :1   command.. :)
<crazy_bus> flaccid: that article says to install a package which also pulls in flash, and java.  I already installed the ffmpeg package for kaffeine which enabled me to view all previous wmv's and .mov's.  Is it possible that this new .mov is different and need something else?
<flaccid> i guess its possible
<flaccid> d/l a sample .mov from the net to test it
<epimeth> Dr_willis: forwarding an entire desktop
<Dr_willis> that just seems odd.. :) but i guess xdmcp is not always useable.
<epimeth> xdmcp?
<flaccid> thin client protocol
<Dr_willis> I ssh to one  linux machine  and run  a app.. it appears here. :) (using xming on vista)
<Dr_willis> actually i dont have tossh   - i can start up xming and have it query the network and show me the gdm screen
<Dr_willis> but under linux thres always a dozen ways to do somthing.
<Dr_willis> gotta love that.
<stdin> "X Display Manager Control Protocol"  lets you login to a remote display manager
<flaccid> its good that its not closed up
<Dr_willis> i guess xdmcp is rather omd skool.
<epimeth> can't I do tat through kdm?
<flaccid> i dunno i don't see a replacement for xdmcp
<flaccid> yeah use kdm..
<Dr_willis> if you look at the kdm/gdm sessions menu. often they have a 'xdmcp query' item.
<stdin> any X display manager should have xdmcp available
<flaccid> !thinclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thinclient - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> its on the wiki somewhere..
<Dr_willis> yea. im a little vague on how 'ssh -Y whtever ' then running an app. differs from xming connecting/forwarding an app..
<epimeth> thing is, I don't know if there's a display manager running... I start x11 with startx
<stdin> Dr_willis: simple, xming starts a X server first
<Dr_willis> stdin,  yea guess so. :)
<Dr_willis> xming may even be defaulting to tunnling the xdmcp stuff thorugh ssh.
<stdin> don't think you can tunnel xdmcp through ssh
<stdin> you can forward the port through shh though
<Dr_willis> well if i start the xming wizaard. it asks if i want to 'start a program' or 'open session via xdmcp' - Guess the latter is not using ssh.
<Dr_willis> lets see.. xdmcp broadcasting..  and Nothing.. I must not have kdm/gdm configured right  on that machine
<Dr_willis> there we go. :) kdm in a window all nice and neat
<epimeth> right... silly me... I *do* need a window manager if I want it to work in windows, right?
<epimeth> xming won't get the whole desktop?
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  depends on what you are doing
<Dr_willis> xming gives me a option. :)
<epimeth> yea?
<Dr_willis> i can have X apps appear in their own windows. as if they were windows apps.
<mcvanen> any french channel for help ?
<stdin> on windows it'll use the windows window manager
<epimeth> !fr | mcvanen
<ubotu> mcvanen: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mcvanen> !fr
<flaccid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto
<Dr_willis> or appear on theior own desktop.  OR i could use the xdmcp way and get the kdm/gdm login as if i was connecting directly.
<mcvanen> thx a lot
<epimeth> no worries
<flaccid> i think that guides the full scalable one
<Dr_willis> Then ya got the 'vnc' method of doing some of this. :P
<flaccid> ah thats the real thin client with pxe boot on network
<Dr_willis> and 'freenx'
<epimeth> I was thinking of vnc, actually... but isn't that overkill?
<Dr_willis> depends on what you want to do.
<epimeth> X11 forwarding is enough
<Dr_willis> vnc can let you have X login sessions that stay alive when you close the window.
<epimeth> good point....
<Dr_willis> I use vnc and jwm to run ktorrent for me in the background for weeks on end. :)
<epimeth> right
<Dr_willis> true theres better ways to controll ktorrent.. but it was just a neat way to do it.
<epimeth> and this is a dev server, so keeping sessions alive is a good thing
<epimeth> so vnc howto it is!
<flaccid> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dr_willis> i find the vnc4server rather easy
<flaccid> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Dr_willis> not sure if freenx has  sessions that stay alive in the background.
<Dr_willis> with vnc. you really wan tto use a light desktop also. it can get a bit laggy.
<flaccid> this might help depending on your version: http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cache:jUFsrI35pL4J:klomdark.servebeer.com:8081/MessageBase2/ReadMessage.aspx%3FMsgNum%3D1967+xdmcp+kdm+kubuntu&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&client=opera
<Dr_willis> thign to rember with vnc is that  if you goof up the options to the 'vncserver' command. it may spawn a new vncserver :)
<Dr_willis> vncserver -kill :1 (or other #) to kill the sessions
<Zombocom> yo
<Zombocom> I'm trying to install linux on my friend's computer
<Dr_willis> if ya goof up and use vncserver --kill :2  it wont get the arguments right and starts another one. :P
<epimeth> flaccid: that wasn't very useful actually... kdm isn't installed :-p
<flaccid> kdm is installed by default with kubuntu
<Dr_willis> I dont think xdmcp can be used with out gdm/xdm/kdm
<flaccid> not my fault if you removed it :)
<epimeth> flaccid: nope.  not the command line only install :-)
<flaccid> you mean server install?
<flaccid> if you didn't install a desktop, you want be able to get um err remote desktop..
<Zombocom> it's a Toshiba laptop with an AMD turion 64X2 processor and an ATI radion graphics card
<vbgunz> can anybody play warsow just fine? it looks really, runs really great but every server I try to join gives me a pure check failed...
<Zombocom> how do I install it because the boot disk freezes
<epimeth> flaccid: installed X11 after the install... this is a server, not a desktop. I don't want dke or gnome sucking up the resources
<flaccid> you need it
<flaccid> you need a login manager that supports xdmcp...
<Zombocom> CAN ANYONE HELP ME?
<Zombocom> I'm trying to install linux on my friend's computer
<Zombocom> it's a Toshiba laptop with an AMD turion 64X2 processor and an ATI radion graphics card
<Zombocom> I'm trying to install linux on my friend's computer
<flaccid> don't shout
<Zombocom> ok ok
<flaccid> whats the specific problem Zombocom
<Zombocom> the installer freezes
<Zombocom> after it installs everything
<flaccid> try the alternate cd
<Zombocom> I mean
<Zombocom> what?
<flaccid> !alternate | Zombocom
<ubotu> Zombocom: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Zombocom> alternate cd...
<epimeth> did I mention how good it feels to have US internet again?  1,700 kBps after years of no more than 200kBps (if I was *lucky*) is really an amazing feeling
<Zombocom> his computer in no way matches the description of a pc that would require the alternate install cd
<flaccid> well if both cds don't work then unfortunately there is not much you can do as a normal user..
<flaccid> besides making a live usb key from the live cd
<Zombocom> whatever flaccid
<Zombocom> thanks for helping
<Dr_willis> I have had much better luck with installs from the Alternative Installer cd
<flaccid> thanks for the attitiude
<Dr_willis> the live cd  - just has issues at times
<Dr_willis> also checking the md5 of the cd/images is a good idea to do
<epimeth> Zombocom: have you checked the md5 of the iso?  maybe something fudged up on the download?
<Zombocom> I used it in my computer and it worked
<epimeth> so maybe the disk was scratched?  try burning it again...
<Dr_willis> Ive installed ubuntu on 5 different machines.. and for some odd reason the live cd would just not work proplely on one of them. Alt Install cd worked right off. Never did figure out why.
<flaccid> Zombocom: have a think about why they made the alternate cd. the live cd is a full live desktop that uses generic drivers to try to be generic, buts its not going to work on everything...
<Zombocom> flaccid I am offended by your name
<flaccid> Zombocom: why is that
<Dr_willis> i have heard of the installer having issues with grub. which is the last thing it instlalls i belive.
<Zombocom> flaccid makes me think of dicks, everywher
<Zombocom> ie. flaccid penis
<bazhang> o4o Zombocom
<Zombocom> just that's the only thing I've heard it used in refrence to
<Dr_willis> And here i was thinking that flaccid  was Greek! :)
<Zombocom> really?
<Zombocom> oh
<epimeth> according to the Miriam Webster dictionary, flaccid means: lacking vigor or force
<epimeth> or, when talking about plants:
<Zombocom> yes, but in commonplace usage
<Zombocom> when someone says flaccid
<flaccid> thats not my fault..
<epimeth> deficient in turgor
<Zombocom> what are they making a refrence to
<Zombocom> ok ok
<Zombocom> I give up
<flaccid> its an adjective, not a noun..
<Zombocom> it's not really offencive
<flaccid> well it can be both actually
<epimeth> "a flaccid" ?
<epimeth> "can I get some flaccid here?"
<flaccid> yeah proper noun in my case
<epimeth> "Oi! You! Get your flaccid out of here!"
<Zombocom> I'll take that flaccid over there please
<flaccid> yeah
<epimeth> nope... just doesn't sound right
<flaccid> im dj flaccid and i play hard trance
<epimeth> lololololol
<Zombocom> lol
<epimeth> efing classic
<Zombocom> omg lol
<vbgunz> warsow looks pretty good. too bad its not outright easy to just play :/
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  yep. :) check out 'world of padman' also
<vbgunz> is it in the reps?
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  and tremulus, and.. some more mondern shooter.
<Dr_willis> trembulus (sp?) i never can spell it right
<bazhang> warzone 2100 "}
<Dr_willis> Not sure about padman.
<vbgunz> I don't feel like building anything. if it is in the repos I'll check it out :)
<vbgunz> I saw screens on padman, it looks good, sort of like warsow
<Dr_willis> padman last i tried it was just download the tar.gz unpack to games.. cd padman ./padman :)
<epimeth> warzone! nice!  I played that like *years* ago
<Dr_willis> padman has some neat maps. Like Smurfs with guns. :)
<Zombocom> you guys need to talk tech support
<Zombocom> not videogame
<Zombocom> geez
<Zombocom> newfags
<vbgunz> warsow plays great by itself. I cannot join any servers though and setting one up puts me in an empty server... I tried adding bots but I don't see none.. heh, trying to get a feel for it
<bazhang> :{
<epimeth> I didn't have the heart to tell him that the first definition was "not firm or stiff; also : lacking normal or youthful firmness"
<Dr_willis> how turgor of you...
<Dr_willis> :P
<epimeth> turgorful! please!  we speaka da correct eeenglich here
<vbgunz> damn, padman is 550 MB ... heh
<epimeth> :-)
<vbgunz> tremulous is in the repos, I'll check it out
<epimeth> anybody set up vnc on gutsy?
<vbgunz> reminds of natural selection for steam
<vbgunz> actually half-life mod
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  i use vnc4server all the time
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  'sudo apt-get install vnc4server' :)
<Dr_willis>  then as the user use vncpasswd to set up their password.
<Dr_willis> first time ya run vncserver, it will make a .vnc dir.  (stop the vncserver with vncserver -kill :1)  edit the .vnc/xstartup to run what ever desktop you want
<epimeth> what about tightvncserver?
<epimeth> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dr_willis> epimeth,  what about it. :0
<epimeth> that suggested tightvncserver
<epimeth> not vnc4server
<Dr_willis> heh. I just have had better luck with vnc4server inthe past.
<epimeth> ah
<epimeth> all right
<Dr_willis> i doubt if thers going to be much diff.
<epimeth> well there's something here about font paths?
<Dr_willis> ages ago some of the vncservers had issues with fonts.. but not noticed that lately. (they had some buggy scripts)
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> there it is
<epimeth> meh
<Dr_willis> not sure its even a problem any more. with vnc4server - i did NOT have to mess with anything. :)
<crazypoultry> i'm trying to install kdm-kde4 and got this error "dpkg: error processing kdm-kde4 (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" any help would be appreciated
<Dr_willis> other then editing the xstartup how i wanted
<epimeth> but I want it over ssh
<Dr_willis> you could tunnle vnc over ssh if you wanted.
<epimeth> I don't want users to need *another* password
<Dr_willis> dont ya know! more passwords make it more secure! :0
<Dr_willis> heh heh.
<Dr_willis> i cheat and always use the same password.  for my login as my vncserver sessions
<johnny_b> hehe
<Dr_willis> well good luck. Night all..
<epimeth> gnight doc!
<johnny_b> god morning.
<johnny_b> what about driver for my scanner? Any help?
<johnny_b> xane does nok work.
<johnny_b> Canon scanner
<johnny_b> USB- scanner
<johnny_b> well, forget it
<johnny_b> bye
<Greenery> anyone here uses canon pixma printer? i don't know what driver to use for itcos i cant find it on the printer settings
<adamonline45> Greenery: I searched long and hard for that!  Never found it; ended up getting a free HP with my macbook... But I heard that there was a Mac driver available that could be modified to work with *nix.  Never found it... I miss my pixma :(  In retrospect, I think I had it working on my first Ubuntu install.  It was a pixma 5000, and I had to use the 4000 or 4100 or 4900... I don't remember...  :/  Hope that somewhat helps.  There's a s
<Greenery> adamonline45: o well thanks, i tried the driver for iP4000 available in kubuntu, test print prints 1/4 size of the A4 page
<adamonline45> Greenery: No problem!  I had that same issue, I remember...
<adamonline45> If Adept Updater says a new distribution version is available, does that mean an upgrade from my current feisty version, or an upgrade of Adept Updater?
<epimeth> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Greenery> adamonline45: i think its an upgrade to kubuntu gutsy, not adept
<david__> Holaa!
<david__> ay alguien?
<ardchoille> !es | david__
<ubotu> david__: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<ere4si> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<adamonline45> On a macbook, does anyone know what the motion sensor thing is about? Do I need to enable my iSight camera?
<kraut> moin
<surgy> how do i make a program start automaticly when i log in?
<ardchoille> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<surgy> ardchoille: thnx, now how do i make gaim automaticly sign me into a certain account?
<surgy> and also how do i make a "link" ?
<ardchoille> surgy: I;ve never used gaim, perhaps ask in #ubuntu since gaim is a gnome app
<ardchoille> !link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about link - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<surgy> ?
<adamonline45> surgy: I just installed pidgin, works great... It's the new version of GAIM...
<ardchoille> surgy: To make a link:  ln -s /path/target /path/name-of-link
<emilsedgh> gaim has nothing againts kopete...i cannot understand why people are still using it
<adamonline45> does kopete use the AIM protocol too?
<ardchoille> Yes
<surgy> ardchoille: where /path/target is the path to the executable and /path/name-of-link is where you want the link to be ?
<ardchoille> surgy: Right
<adamonline45> ardchoille: What makes it superior, if you don't mind my asking?
<ardchoille> adamonline45: What makes what superior?
<adamonline45> ardchoille: Oh sorry, I meant to ask emilsedgh.  In reference to kopete
<ardchoille> adamonline45: Ah, ok
<emilsedgh> adamonline45: sorry my english isnt very well, i didnt get what did you mean :)
<adamonline45> emilsedgh: does it provide dependable AIM protocol video chat and file transfers?
<emilsedgh> adamonline45: it has aim, but i dont use it.it has video support for yahoo and msn, i dont know about aim.also file transferin is there but for yahoo it doesnt work very well (because of protocol changes in yahoo i think)
<adamonline45> emilsedgh: Oh cool, I'll check it out!
<adamonline45> I'm new to KDE, so I'm looking forward to all the new software to try :)  Does anyone know a gedit-like editor?  I can only seem to find openoffice
<emilsedgh> adamonline45: but its really full-featured and comfortable and customizable.do not forget to customize, default settings sucks!
<emilsedgh> adamonline45: Kate Rocks!
<emilsedgh> adamonline45: gedit is crap againt Kate.Kate is 'K'DE's 'A'Dvanced 'T'ext 'E'ditor
<emilsedgh> s/againt/againts
<adamonline45> emilsedgh: In that case, I'll check kopete out now!  And kate, I'm on it 8)  ty!
<adamonline45> emilsedgh: Nice!  I'm gettin' started now :)  Is there a way to save a document as root if you open it as a plain user?  That peeves me when I make a lot of edits and can't save them, haha
<emilsedgh> adamonline45: i dont think so, but you could open them as root by right clicking and going to actions menu, there is a 'Edit As Root' option
<adamonline45> cool, thank you
<surgy> ardchoille:
<surgy> surgy@derek:~$ ln -s /usr/bin/pidgin /.kde/Autostart/pidgin
<surgy> ln: creating symbolic link `/.kde/Autostart/pidgin' to `/usr/bin/pidgin': No such file or directory
<surgy> does that command need to be ran in sudo?
<vbgunz> I really dislike that, having to open a file as root to edit it... you should be prompted for the password when you try to save it
<ardchoille> no
<ardchoille> surgy: Are you in $HOME?
<surgy> yeah
<ardchoille> surgy: ln -s /usr/bin/pidgin .kde/Autostart/pidgin
<surgy> kewl
<surgy> thnx seamed to work
<adamonline45> vbgunz: I know! :O  It's almost a bug... It discourages proper use of sudo if you inherently always open files as root just in case...
<vbgunz> whats the best way to map something out in hopes it'll get implemented in Hardy?
<vbgunz> is there a Kubuntu Hardy channel?
<grul> i dunno, but maybe
<grul> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ardchoille> vbgunz: #ubuntu+1
<vbgunz> thanks!
<ardchoille> vbgunz: #ubuntu+1 is always the development channel
<ardchoille> So, what's next? Itchy Iguana ?
<Dragonath> pff why not #ubuntu++ ?
<vbgunz> I really thought that but never go there. I thought I ask :)
<ardchoille> Dragonath: You have a good point there
<adamonline45> speaking of ++, is there a good C++ development environment for kubuntu?  I used to use dev-c++ on my Win box, anything like that?
<ardchoille> !info ksystraycmd
<ubotu> Package ksystraycmd does not exist in gutsy
<ardchoille> !ksystraycmd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksystraycmd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tiger> adamonline45: Have you tried KDevelop ?
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille,  I tried to use the live cdrom to change the sudoers file but for some odd reason it wasn't the same one I had changed
<Kris_K> I'm in linux
<Kris_K> how can I install ATI Radion drivers from recovery mode?
<sdlnxgk> ard when I try to use sudo or even kdesu commands I get this error mesage  sudo: pam_authenticate: Conversation error
<sdlnxgk> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: I'm afraid I won't be able to help you with that sudo problem :(
<sdlnxgk> ardchoille,  cool so what you saying is a borked it pretty good
<Kris_K> ardchoille: can you help me?
<Kris_K> wait brb
<adamonline45> tiger: No, but I shall... ty!
<sebastian> good morning everybody
<corinth> Morning :-)
<Kris_K> I installed kubuntu on my computer using the alternate install cd
<Kris_K> and when I run the os
<Kris_K> when the xserver is supposed to initialize
<Kris_K> it goes back to the splash loading screen
<Kris_K> and then just comes up with a flashing _
<Kris_K> I'm using a toshiba laptop with an ATI Radion Graphics card
<ardchoille> Kris_K: See if there is anything important in xorg logs: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kris_K> ok
<Kris_K> I'm doing it right now btw
<Kris_K> ok what am I looking for
<adamonline45> I need to use ndiswrapper to get my wireless working.  The tutorial I'm reading wants me to put the driver in my home folder, but if I do that, will other users still be able to use wireless okay?
<Kris_K> ardchoille: what am I looking for?
<ardchoille> Kris_K: Anything about incompatible hardware, errors, the word "fail", etc
<ardchoille> Kris_K: Did you install from the alternate cd because the desktop cd wouldn't run?
<Kris_K> ardchoille: yes, actually my friend came by asking about that earlyer
<ardchoille> Thought so
<Kris_K> ardchoille: do i need to install video card drivers? what do i need to do
<corinth> The OSD for volume changing doesn't come up with my volume binds. Any suggestion?
<WaltzingAlong> milo
<ardchoille> Kris_K: I don't really have any idea about that kind of issue.
<Kris_K> I'll look for it online and such
<Kris_K> ardchoille: do u know how to install drivers if my friend got them on his flash drive
<adamonline45> can I eject a cd-rom using software?
<ere4si> adomonline45: type eject in konsole
<intelikey> adamonline45  or   sudo eject <device>     even.
<intelikey> if you want to use force on it.
<ere4si> eject -t to shut it
 * intelikey is very forceful
 * Jucato forces intelikey to.. um.. to...
 * Jucato leaves
<adamonline45> sweet, thank you!  Dang macbook eject button doesn't seem to work...
<intelikey> eject -x 1 Jucato
<intelikey> don't that just nail your shoe to the floor    :)
<ere4si> adamonline45: you can make a launcher on the panel for that
<intelikey> or the desktop  for that matter.    a launcher can run any command
<ere4si> yep
<Kris_K> ardchoille: im out going to try and find the driver
<intelikey> i made my system unbootable by replacing the nvidia card with an ati card !
<intelikey> and yes, i know that doesn't make sense.      but,
<ardchoille> lol
<intelikey> the ati and the scsi cards don't play nice.
<intelikey> and when linux loads aic7xxx the system hangs and the vidio goes bonkers
<intelikey> well hang isn't accurate.   falls into an infinite loop of loading the module
<intelikey> if i kill the loop the kernel panics
<intelikey> so hang is close.
<intelikey> (only way i found to kill the loop is the magic sysRQ E)
<adamonline45> ere4si: Good idea with the launcher :)
<ere4si> saves me getting up :)
<adamonline45> One last question before I can get to bed... I've installed ndiswrapper and my wireless card driver from Windows.  According to a couple tutorials it should work now, but I don't seem to have an ath0 or wlan0.  Is there something I'm missing?
<ere4si> I use one to open and one to close
<ere4si> I don't do wireless - sorry
<adamonline45> hehheh, right on!  There's no state checker, where you could just toggle it?
<adamonline45> ere4si: It's okay, I was asking anyone who might know 8)
<ere4si> on some drives eject -t will toggle - only way to know is try :)
<spykedtomato> Hey all - I just noticed that my /tmp directory has 17GB worth of files in it - can I delete all that without problems?
<adamonline45> ere4si: Not so on the macbook, apparently :)
<ere4si> k
<ere4si> same here
<intelikey> i was just testing with    eject -t || eject    but it seems that the exit code is always 0 for eject   and  eject -t
<intelikey> so i don't know off hand a way to check the drive state
<oakxx> i just plugged a sata drive into my kumputer, can I make it appear at /dev/sda1 without rebooting?
<tiger> spykedtomato:  check whats occupying all this space ? " cd /tmp " then "du -h "
<intelikey> oakxx  dmesg  where did it recognize it ?
<seezer> intelikey: what are you trying to do?
<spykedtomato> tiger: umm - got a bunch of info but don't know what it all means...
<seezer> there is a "-T" switch - perhaps that's what you're looking for?
<intelikey> and no.  you can't make a "drive" appear at "sda1"   that would be the first partition on the drive.
<alexbobp> Are there any Linux programs for recovering files deleted from an NTFS partition?
<_Shade_> !compiz
<intelikey> seezer a -T switch for what ?
<seezer> intelikey:
<seezer>        -T   With this option the drive is given a CD-ROM tray close command if it’s opened, and a CD-ROM tray  eject  command  if  it’s
<seezer>             closed. Not all devices support this command, because it uses the above CD-ROM tray close command.
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<oakxx> what should I grep for in the dmesg output?
<intelikey> seezer not my eject
<intelikey> tty24 [root@dell:~] eject -T
<intelikey> eject: invalid option -- T
<seezer> eject version 2.1.5 by Jeff Tranter (tranter@pobox.com)
<seezer> default kubuntu gutsy
<intelikey> nice,  it needed that improvement.
<intelikey> eject version 2.0.13 by Jeff Tranter (tranter@pobox.com)
<seezer> still on feisty?
<intelikey> no dapper
<seezer> ah :)
<intelikey> LTS
<tiger> spykedtomato: Those are the subdirectories, and how much space they occupy
<seezer> perhaps it got backportet?
<intelikey> seezer </shrugs>  was just working on a launcher idea for others   and you have answered it.      eject -T
<seezer> or if you really "need" it - compile it manually.
<seezer> sorry.. :)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> ere4si    eject -T   ^
<adamonline45> I have a slot drive... I'll have to try the T
<Miha1> I'm currently using Ubuntu and I want to switch to Kubuntu. How can I do it without losing my files?
<seezer> adamonline45: :P
<adamonline45> Miha1: I believe you can just install KDE
<seezer> Miha1: install the "kubuntu-desktop" package
<intelikey> Miha1 sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ere4si> I've found case doesn't matter for that
<spykedtomato> tiger: then maybe I should leave it alone - ./kde/spykedtomato is occupying most of the space - but... I've cleaned up the drive best I can and I'm still lacking space (7,1 GB free out of 46) - any ideas on what could be taking up that space?
<intelikey> Miha1 sudo apt-get install kde    if you don't want to change all the defaults also
<Miha1> I'd like to completely change the system
<tiger> spykedtomato: It can be aptitude, try "sudo apt-get clean"
<intelikey> ere4si well the -t switch is supported in version 2.0.13  but it doesn't function like -T at all.
<intelikey> it only closes an open drive
<_Shade_> is the compiz howto for feisty users only (the reoios provided are for feisty)
<Brazilian_Joe> how do I get apt-get to autocomplete the package names?
<posingaspopular> Brazilian_Joe: tab i think
<spykedtomato> tiger: it apparently wasn't aptitude
<seezer> _Shade_: you mean repositories?
<ere4si> intelikey: the docs say not all drives support all functions - on my drive t and T did the same
<Brazilian_Joe> yeah, thx :) the point is that it does not seem to be enabled by default
<_Shade_> seezer: yes
<foibles> oh my enlightenment is nice once you figure it out
<intelikey> Brazilian_Joe   . /etc/bash_completion
<intelikey> if it's not already active.
<Brazilian_Joe> posingaspopular: do you know where to enable it?
<seezer> _Shade_: gutsy has compiz in its repos
<seezer> no need for a external one
<intelikey> i don't think bash_completion is enabled by default,  at least not on dapper or before
<posingaspopular> ah yea i see....
<_Shade_> seezer: but i thought it would be a bit newer
<seezer> _Shade_: ah ok. that's your call then. :)
<posingaspopular> Brazilian_Joe: when you tab twice, it shows all the possible ranges of packages which can be installed. until it reaches a point where no other packages are possibles, then tab autcompletes
<seezer> Brazilian_Joe: using gutsy?
<Brazilian_Joe> seezer: Yes, gutsy
<ardchoille> _Shade_: If you install something outside the package manager, you'll have to manually update it for bug fixes, security updates, etc.
<_Shade_> ardchoille: i know
<tiger> spykedtomato: try to find where the space occupied is, is it system wide (/etc, /var, /tmp, /opt)? or is in your home directory ( /home)?
<intelikey> probably trash   ^
<seezer> spykedtomato: try a 'sudo du -hs /*'
<tiger> spykedtomato: try first this " cd ~" then " du -h | grep ^[0-9]*G"
<seezer> Brazilian_Joe: it works for me without any manual fiddling
<intelikey> yep this box is unbootable !   crap.
<Brazilian_Joe> seezer: I tried it some time ago, and it didn't work. now it works :)
<spykedtomato> tiger: oh wow - seems to be one of my firefox plugins (?!)
<seezer> Brazilian_Joe: ah ok ;)
<spykedtomato> du: `./.mozilla/firefox/n5lnvcnu.default/refspoof': Permission denied  15G
<seezer> spykedtomato: so we have another konqi user? :)
<spykedtomato> yup
<spykedtomato> I actually made the switch a couple weeks ago ;)
<spykedtomato> just haven't gotten around to dumping ff
<kris> what is the default name for a flash drive
<seezer> hehe. i'm still missing good adblock handling. but i guess kde4 will be my friend..
<kris> so i can mount it
<tiger> spykedtomato: wow, 15G. This is quite surprising,  glad you found it
<seezer> kris: sd[a-z]
<seezer> kris: try `dmesg | tail`
<spykedtomato> tiger: me too - i couldn't figure out where all my space went
<intelikey> kris the usb bus is normally found as an scsi device.   sd*
<intelikey> a 15g file....   rediculess   ff should know better.
<intelikey> oh that's a dir not a file  ?
<spykedtomato> ummmm
<seezer> intelikey: if it's a addon you can't really blame ff
<spykedtomato> access is denied to that directory to both user and root??
<tiger> spykedtomato: what, try "ls -l"
<intelikey> access is not denied to root if it's a dir.   if it's a socket maybe..
<intelikey> root could care less about permissions
<spykedtomato> ... ls -l says I own it
<seezer> spykedtomato: `ls -l ./.mozilla/firefox/n5lnvcnu.default/ | grep refspo`
<tiger> spykedtomato: do you have the write permissions on it ? "chmod 755 "
<seezer> you don't need write permission - but execute
<seezer> (if it's a directory)
<intelikey> read+exec is preferable
<intelikey> but again root doesn't need permission.
<spykedtomato> now I'm getting confused
<tiger> spykedtomato: can't be mounted on read-only partition ( ntfs ) or something like that?
<spykedtomato> wait
<seezer> spykedtomato: try lsattr /path/to/file
<spykedtomato> i'm just gonna try and get rid of that firefox plugin and see what happens
<intelikey> example.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d72f30874
<seezer> and tell us if its a file or not ;)
<tiger> spykedtomato: just out of curiosity which plugin is that ?
<spykedtomato> refspoof
<spykedtomato> don't ask ;)
<spykedtomato> lsattr .mozilla/firefox/n5lnvcnu.default/refspoof/
<spykedtomato> .mozilla/firefox/n5lnvcnu.default/refspoof/.: Permission denied
<seezer> lsattr .mozilla/firefox/n5lnvcnu.default/refspoof
<seezer> without the slash
<intelikey> and sudo it
<seezer> err. hm
<spykedtomato> umm
<spykedtomato> that gave me no output
<seezer> lsattr -d .mozilla/firefox/n5lnvcnu.default/refspoof
<spykedtomato> lol
<spykedtomato> ------------------ .mozilla/firefox/n5lnvcnu.default/refspoof
<seezer> ls -l .mozilla/firefox/n5lnvcnu.default/ | grep refspoof
<intelikey> well it's not that.    but i'm thinking it's probably exec perms on the basedir but no read perms.
<spykedtomato> drw-r--r--  2 spyke spyke    4096 2006-11-12 14:46 refspoof
<squarebottle> I'm getting some kind of apt error. Can anybody help me out? http://pastebin.com/d713c76d0
<spykedtomato> 4096??
<seezer> chmod u+x .mozilla/firefox/n5lnvcnu.default/refspoof
<intelikey> read no exec   so i was backwards
<spykedtomato> seezer: done
<intelikey> but sudo ls .mozilla/firefox/n5lnvcnu.default/refspoof     should still work.
<seezer> spykedtomato: then try your du again
<seezer> it's probably worth it to follow complete instructions.. :)
<spykedtomato> 15G     .
<spykedtomato> what's that?
<intelikey> dot . is the present working directory
<spykedtomato> k
<intelikey> two dots  ..  the parent to the present.
<spykedtomato> the total of everything in my home folder then
<intelikey> yep
<stdin> squarebottle: looks like you have to remove gwenrename and gwenview, then install gwenrename after
<spykedtomato> *sigh*
<spykedtomato> There's still something eating a lot of space then
<spykedtomato> somewhere
<spykedtomato> 7GB free out of 46...
<intelikey> doesn't kde have that graphic disk usage thingy ?
<intelikey> pie are []
<spykedtomato> would be great
<tiger> there is filelight, have you tried it ?
<spykedtomato> i can see that there are a LOT of dirs for things I've uninstalled ages ago
<spykedtomato> .songbird for example
<intelikey> something default in the kde   don't recall the name
<greythane> try gdmap
<spykedtomato> og crap
<spykedtomato> oh*
<intelikey> ksysguard maybe.
<intelikey> idk.
<spykedtomato> *sigh* - before I switched from gnome to kubuntu I installed a newer version of f-spot - it's still here
<spykedtomato> can I just delete the f-spot dir??
<tiger> spykedtomato: you are the one who can decide :D ? check the contents
<intelikey> you can delete anything in the home dir without breaking the system.     general rule 483
<spykedtomato> tiger: i had installed it from source - can't uninstall it with adept or apt-get...
<spykedtomato> and I don't have the source anymore...
<spykedtomato> intelikey: so I can just delete the hidden dirs for programs I've uninstalled?
<tiger> spykedtomato: I've not used f-spot, maybe it stores your pictures or something like that. Otherwise, you can delete its directory safely
<spykedtomato> tiger: thanks
<fareko> can anyone help me? if i just copy all contains of install CD on flash drive, will i be able to use it ti install kubuntu?
<tiger> spykedtomato: u r welcome
<intelikey> yes.    you can rm -r ~/.*   if you want.   it won't break the system.   but it will undo all your user configs   and gui type changes you have made.
<intelikey> not to mention free up 15g of space and loose all data in the home
<spykedtomato> ?
<tiger> intelikey: such command will remove all your settings !
<spykedtomato> how sweet of you
<intelikey> tiger yes all of that users personal configs   that's what i said.
<tiger> intelikey: I just wanted to warn him ;=)
<fareko> ppl can you help me pls?
<intelikey> fareko if it will boot,  yes.
<fareko> ok
<fareko> i hope it will
<spykedtomato> tiger: one more question?
<fareko> thx
<intelikey> welcome
<tiger> spykedtomato: yep, ask !
<spykedtomato> tiger: looking at f-spot, did a locate to see where the files were, and came up with this: http://pastebin.com/d4769b1f8
<spykedtomato> so... how the heck do I get rid of it?? lol
<fareko> w8 i mean are the files located on CD is what makes the CD bootable?
<fareko> not some specific "boot sector"?
<intelikey> fareko yes there has to be a boot sector on any bootable disk
<fareko> so how do i make my flash drive
<fareko> bootable
<tiger> spykedtomato: an easy way would be, to download the f-spot package that you installed, and try to configure it then install it, finally uninstall it
<intelikey> fareko ummm grub maybe ?
<intelikey> or lilo   or syslinux
<fareko> oh
<intelikey> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<fareko> i dont have a floppy drive in my pc
<spykedtomato> tiger: if only  I could remember which one it was... ;)
<intelikey> the last two links might help   ^
<intelikey> things that work on a floppy should also work on a flash drive
<spykedtomato> tiger: it was when feisty first came out with f-spot - there was a bug in the version that didn't allow uploading to flickr
<fareko> i guess i'll go experiment then......
<tiger> spykedtomato: I think the version won't matter that much, try to download any f-spot and do the rest
<spykedtomato> tiger: ok - i'll try
<spykedtomato> tiger: do I need to install from source or could i just install with apt?
<SatManUK> j kubuntu-offtopic#
<SatManUK> j kubuntu-offtopic
<intelikey> /j
<tiger> spykedtomato: apt will install it under /usr, while from source will do it under /usr/local .. so you need to use the source
<intelikey> cipotffo-utnubuk# j\
<spykedtomato> ok
<spykedtomato> thanks
<Jucato> tiger, spykedtomato: installing from source will still install in /usr by default, unless specifically told not to
<spykedtomato> eww
<Jucato> rev intelikey
<spykedtomato> Jucato: so - any idea how I can get rid of f-spot now that I'm using kubuntu?? ;)
<tiger> it depends on the package it self
<spykedtomato> just to be funny, f-spot.org is dead lol
<spykedtomato> so - no source ;)
<Jucato> tiger: hence the "unless specifically told not to"
<Jucato> spykedtomato: unfortunately, the only idea I have was tiger's
<tiger> then to be sure, use --prefix=/usr/local
<intelikey> ah spykedtomato excuse me.   that package can be removed via apt.
<posingaspopular> hey Jucato
<spykedtomato> intelikey: nope - i tried
<Jucato> ey posingaspopular
<intelikey> your pastebin says it can     /var/lib/dpkg/info/f-spot.list
<Jucato> intelikey: if installed using plain make install?
<spykedtomato> ??
<tiger> intelikey: no, it can't be .. it is located under /usr/local
<posingaspopular> Jucato: i sent you a pm. ;p
<intelikey> tiger his pastebin says that a deb package is install
<Jucato> posingaspopular: yeah hold on.. I just got back :P
<tiger> spykedtomato, intelikey: then try dpkg -L f-spot
<Jucato> it could also be a residue of a previous f-spot .deb
<Jucato> but dpkg -l should tell
<SatManUK> i still want to know how to load the additional levels into pingus - #pingus is quiet at the moment (these are the official levels like halloween etc)
<intelikey> Jucato true.  at any rate if a full removal is desired why not use the output of that "locate"  as an rm list ?
<SatManUK> i completed tutorial island so many times its not fare..
<SatManUK> Windows version loads them ok..
<spykedtomato> ~$ dpkg -l f-spot
<spykedtomato> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<spykedtomato> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<spykedtomato> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<spykedtomato> rc  f-spot         0.3.5-0ubuntu2 personal photo management application
<intelikey> looks like a flood comming
<Jucato> intelikey: it can. just not really comfortable
<spykedtomato> nope - alll finished :)
<spykedtomato> so... what does that output tell me?
<intelikey> removed but still configured.
<tiger> spykedtomato: try it with -L instead, which lists the files installed
<Jucato> spykedtomato: "dpkg -l | grep spot"
<Jucato> (please don't paste the output in here if it's too long)
<spykedtomato> tiger: Package `f-spot' does not contain any files (!)
<tiger> spykedtomato: omg !
<intelikey> <spykedtomato> rc  f-spot      <<< ^
<intelikey> removed but still configured.
<Jucato> tiger: btw, it's not because things are installed in /usr/local/ that apt can't remove it.
<spykedtomato> tiger: omg?
<Jucato> intelikey: yep. residue :)
<tiger> Jucato: yes, I know that but it often apt installs under /usr
<tiger> spykedtomato: look, the easier way is to unpack your f-spot-3.0.tar.gz, configure --prefix=/usr/local, install , then uninstall
<Jucato> apt does, but dpkg can install anywhere the .deb tells it to and still be able to remove it :)
<tiger> Jucato: I am aware of that, but thanks anyway
<intelikey> spykedtomato i'm going to mention a command: assuming that your pastebin was a compete list: that you could use to remove all those files,     sudo rm `locate f-spot`
<spykedtomato> ok...
<Jucato> you are, but maybe the others aren't :)
<intelikey> spykedtomato use at your own risk.  ^
<spykedtomato> intelikey: is that enough?
<spykedtomato> my pastebin was complete...
<intelikey> yep.
<Jucato> emphasis on "use at your own risk"
 * corinth 's brain just exploded due to an overload of text at ridiculously high speeds.
<spykedtomato> and the risk is...?
 * corinth vows to never again grab the channel list.
<intelikey> Jucato if the list is complete that i'm looking at   there is no danger
<intelikey>  http://pastebin.com/d4769b1f8
<Jucato> :)
<spykedtomato> it is complete
 * Jucato has been staring at the list already :)
<spykedtomato> lol
<intelikey> corinth lol  yeah    /list is not wise here.
<spykedtomato> umm
<spykedtomato> did the sudo rm `locate f-spot`
<spykedtomato> now a bunch of messages that the dirs couen't be removed
<spykedtomato> how do I remove them?
<intelikey> and let me guess    several  err can't rm dir     and then locate still lists the same thing
<spykedtomato> ;)
<intelikey> locate doesn't read the fs it reads a database that has to be updated.
<corinth> intelikey: Would've been nice to know that before hand.
 * corinth sticks out tongue.
<intelikey> corinth you had but to ask  :)
<corinth> :-P
<spykedtomato> so.. how do I get rid of the dirs?
<spykedtomato> or are they gone?
 * spykedtomato does an updatedb
<intelikey> spykedtomato you add -r   but that one i do not reccomend.   an empty dir costs extreemly little.
<spykedtomato> k
<spykedtomato> but it removes the stuff IN the dir, right?
<intelikey> a broken system costs the time of a reload   and lost data could cost millions depending on what it is...
<intelikey> right.
<spykedtomato> thx
<intelikey> spykedtomato i'll go ahead and list you a command that "should" get rid of the empty dirs also  and leave any full ones.         sudo rmdir `locate f-spot`
 * tiger 'watching scrubs'
<intelikey> safer than   sudo rm -r `locate f-spot`     which Jucato would have really freeked on.
<spykedtomato> k - three dirs not removed
<spykedtomato> i'll leave them
<intelikey> yeah you should.
<intelikey> spykedtomato now if you want to manually update the database for the locate command      sudo updatedb
<spykedtomato> already did that ;)
<intelikey> well then you don't need me..
<intelikey> :)
<spykedtomato> hehe
<server_> hello
<intelikey> server_
<server_> hello
<server_> help me on installing kubuntu
<corinth> server_: What are you running right now?
<server_> windows xp sp2, and i got a "bluefantasy" virus.
<corinth> server_: Alright. Do you have the Kubuntu iso downloaded?
<server_> but now i've already have kubuntu just came form canonical. Also with Ubuntu.
<corinth> server_: That's good to hear. Are you going to use partitions to keep Windows XP and dual boot, or are you going to install Kubuntu over your entire machine?
<waylandbill> server_: sounds about as exciting as a "blue screen of death" virus. Oh that's windows itself. ;-)
<corinth> Lol.
<corinth> server_: The real question is this - is there any part of Windows that you don't want to live without?
<server_> OK, i've just did. Fully I used my entire disk with Kubuntu. Now my system is running after rebooting from windows. and entering Grub...
<corinth> server_: I'm sorry, I'm about confused by your phrasing. Are you saying that you've already installed Kubuntu on your machine, over Windows?
<waylandbill> couldn't of paritioned the entire disk and installed kubuntu that fast. It takes about 15 minutes. was it already done previously?
<spykedtomato> hmm - i see that synaptic is still installed after my switch to kde - can i uninstall that without problems?
<server_> Oh ... no, i used another computer, beside me is running kde, and i try to remove this one.
<Jucato> spykedtomato: sure
<spykedtomato> Jucato: thanks
<intelikey> anyone ever try to setup ssh to allow passwordless login ?
<intelikey> using key files ?
<waylandbill> intelikey: I have. on multiple machines.
<spykedtomato> ??
<spykedtomato> oh crap
<intelikey> well at any rate here's a script that might help with that.    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=dca9a35c
<spykedtomato> i'm running swiftfox - i want to uninstall it - adept tells me it's not installed :-/
<intelikey> waylandbill me too.
<spykedtomato> *sigh*
<waylandbill> intelikey: I don't see you changing the permissions of authorized_keys to 440.
<intelikey> spykedtomato you added kubuntu-desktop to your system ?
<spykedtomato> intelikey: yes - and uninstalled gnome
<spykedtomato> intelikey: i MAY have installed swiftfox when I was still using automatix
 * spykedtomato hides
<Agent_bob> waylandbill um   heh umask is 027 here   what is your  022 ?
<server_> corinth:no I have 2 Computer side by side, aready running on windows with virus and the other is running live cd
<Agent_bob> waylandbill if so i'll ammend the script.
<corinth> server_: Alright. What exactly are you trying to do now, install Kubuntu on the infected Windows machine?
<waylandbill> Agent_bob: with 027 umask, you'll have 640. authorized_keys needs to be 440.
<corinth> Eh, sorry. Infected Windows machine; didn't mean to be redundant.
<corinth> :-P
<server_> corinth> yes and destroy all of the partitions inside,
<Agent_bob> 640 works
<corinth> server_: Alright, that's easy then. Just run the live cd from the Windows machine, and follow the instructions in the setup. That'll do it.
<server_> <corinth>:OK now i'm already in the process of installing from live cd. I'm just waiting ?
<corinth> server_: Sounds like it.
 * corinth gives a thumbs-up.
<waylandbill> Agent_bob: it's not supposed to. Perhaps I'm thinking a BSD box and their ssh configuration is more strict. For security reasons, 440 would be the logical choice anyway. 640 to edit it, but 440 for everyday use.
<Agent_bob> in fact mine are all 600     i dont' remember changing them.
<server_> <corinth>: Thank you Corinth
<Agent_bob> let me look into this.   i have used that script on a few boxes here.
<corinth> server_: No problem :-)
<Agent_bob> waylandbill 400 or 600 or even 640 all work.
<Agent_bob> i think i will set the default to 400 in the script.   good call on that.
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d7d682b22
<Agent_bob> there    ammended.
<waylandbill> Agent_bob: it must be a BSD thing then. No harm in setting to 400 though.
<Agent_bob> correct.
<Agent_bob> waylandbill glad you mentioned that.  i didn't (still dont) recall changing the perms on anything in .ssh/  but they are all  600   maybe   ssh-keygen   sets the perms ?
<waylandbill> Agent_bob: not sure.
<waylandbill> Agent_bob: now you also need to ammend the script to give write permission before trying to concat the key to authorized_keys.
<Agent_bob> waylandbill heh    yeah 600 it is. then.
<Agent_bob> that settels all the issues at one time.
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d70a14df7
<Agent_bob> now stop fixing what isn't broken    lol
<waylandbill> Agent_bob: it seemed unbroken because it wasn't tested on all forms of servers. ;-)
<waylandbill> Agent_bob: try this instead: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=m4b611a23
<Agent_bob> i only posted it in this channel   not like it was expected to be portable really
<spykedtomato> I installed a program awhile ago using automatix. I have since removed automatix, the program (swiftfox) is still there. How can I remove swiftfox?
<spykedtomato> p,s, I tried using apt-get - no go
<corinth> spykedtomato: You'll have to reinstall automatix, uninstall swiftfox through automatix, then remove automatix again.
<waylandbill> Agent_bob: if you're gonna do it, might as well go all the way. :)
<spykedtomato> corinth: ok - but bleah ;)
<Agent_bob> yeah but that requires a second entering of the password without the user being told why.   they will think something failed.
<corinth> spykedtomato: ;-)
<waylandbill> spykedtomato: http://getswiftfox.com/builds/installer/uninstall-swiftfox.sh
<corinth> Hey, that'll work too. Lol.
<spykedtomato> waylandbill: tried that - no go
<waylandbill> Agent_bob: combine all three commands into a single set of ssh arguments.
<spykedtomato> waylandbill - rm: cannot remove `/usr/bin/swiftfox': No such file or directory
<waylandbill> spykedtomato: any idea how automatix installs swiftfox?
<waylandbill> that's one reason I don't like those type of installation helpers. Later on, they end up not helping. :)
<spykedtomato> waylandbill: nope - but I'll go with corinth's idea - yucky but necessary
<mosno> Dolphin by _default_?
<waylandbill> spykedtomato: I would get the script and just look at it to see what it did to install swiftfox.
<mosno> Can I revert to a plain 3.5.x in Gutsy??
<mosno> Or is 3.5.8 somehow melded with KDE 4.0 tech?
<Agent_bob> waylandbill or do this   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d39ad137
<Agent_bob> i'm finished with it.   do as you like.   delete it maybe.
<waylandbill> lol. :)
<waylandbill> Agent_bob: you took care of learning something new today. now you don't have to worry if you don't learn anything the rest of the day. :)
<corinth> I'd like to learn something new today, lol.
<blizzzek> bye
<Agent_bob> it was really only an offer to simplify the proccess for those that either didn't know how (hoping they would look at the script, not blindly use it) or give and ide to someone that had already done that but didn't script the process themselves.
<corinth> I'd like to learn how to get the multimedia controls on my microsoft wireless entertainment keyboard 7000 to work in Kubuntu.
<Agent_bob> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<corinth> Eh, don't think that's it ;-)
<Agent_bob> !keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Agent_bob> !Shortcuts
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Agent_bob> that may help.
<waylandbill> corinth: it's likely the kernel recognizes the key presses, you simply have to tell kde what to do with them. I know there's a topic onthe wiki.
<corinth> I've tried all of that :-/
<corinth> The most painful thing is that it works perfectly with no manual configuration in Ubuntu, not Kubuntu though.
<waylandbill> corinth: to start with, do you know if the kernel recognizes the key presses?
<corinth> Yep
<Agent_bob> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys <-- didn't help ?
<waylandbill> corinth: the KDEMultimediaKeys page Stage 2 should be were to go from there then
<corinth> Tried it :-/
<waylandbill> using DCOP messages?
<corinth> yep
<corinth> I've written more scripts than I can count to try to get it to work, to no avail.
<Agent_bob> colour me ignorant,  but what is the cresent moon key on a compaq keyboard supposed to do ?    is it like another meta key ?
<waylandbill> corinth: and you are sure the scripts are getting called? did you try putting something in the script to put something in the syslog to be sure.?
<waylandbill> Agent_bob: sleep key.
<Agent_bob> through bios ?
<waylandbill> Agent_bob: maybe acpi.
<Agent_bob> odd it does nothing in windows and in linux
<waylandbill> Agent_bob: maybe it requires software from compaq to do anything.
<Agent_bob> and the led in it is always lit    i checked it with showkeys and it doesnt register by it's self but with any other key that key is changed....    idk.
<Agent_bob> probably did
<waylandbill> Agent_bob: I always found myself accidently hitting it when I used a compaq keyboard. not that is irritating. :)
<Agent_bob> i would say does   but aren't they history now ?
<waylandbill> Agent_bob: no. they were bought by hp. They still support compaq models on their website.
 * Agent_bob wonders how one accidently hist that key    far upper right corner...
<waylandbill> I think it was in the upper left on the keyboard I had.
<Agent_bob> oh really.    hmmm i might give a look
<Agent_bob> could have been.
<waylandbill> I still see compaq's sold in all the stores, so someone's running their place. :)
<waylandbill> heck. I'm on a presario right now that's less than a year old. hehe
 * Agent_bob doesn't shop for computers much,  never have bought one.
<Agent_bob> i don't like to pay more for the hardware than i do for the os    or vice versa
<Agent_bob> :)
<waylandbill> I only bought this one cause it was on a one day sale at wal-mart. :)
<Agent_bob> ohh sams villa
<Agent_bob> was a good store (chain) while the man lived,  went to the dogs after that
<Agent_bob> they have wal-mart in rochester now ?
<waylandbill> I think they have 5 or 6. I haven't been to rochester for a long time.
<Agent_bob> you in the city or upstate ?
<Agent_bob> er that may be to personal.  disreguard.
<waylandbill> Agent_bob: I'm upstate but near the PA border.
<Agent_bob> ah that's why.  ok.
<Agent_bob> well before i make the ircops mad again.   i think i'll take my OT to another network
<Agent_bob> shalom waylandbill   and anyone that happened to be lurking.
<waylandbill> take it easy.
<lena> #kubuntu-es
<leileilol> ARGH
<leileilol> i'm not seeing my ntfs partitions anymore :((
<Minnozz> Hi, I have a problem with screen. `screen -x user/sessionname` gives the error known from the 'suid sudo'-bug, which is fixed according to a support site. Is it correct that this fix isn't included in the repositories yet?
<leileilol> and /media/hda1 is all blank ":(
<waylandbill> leileilol: how do you usually 'see' it? is it in your /etc/fstab ?
<leileilol> file managers
<leileilol> shells
<leileilol> :(
<waylandbill> leileilol: ok. you can 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda' to see if the partition is there. you can use 'mount' to see if the partition is mounted on say /windows or some other location.
<leileilol> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2377/ my fstab
<waylandbill> ok. what does mount say?
<leileilol> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action
<leileilol> i do have windows, am unsure about using Force
<waylandbill> no. I mean in a konsole, enter the mount command
<leileilol> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2378/
<bump> hiya is anyone able to help me with a printer problem?
<waylandbill> leileilol: mount doesn't show any of them as being currently mounted. You can try to mount one manually from the command line.
<bump> since upgrading to gusty my printers not been working in the print manager on the jobs list it prossesses then the state goes to "held"
<leileilol> i'll try rebooting into windows and 'safely remove'
<waylandbill> bump: have you tried adding a new (second) copy of the printer?
<Minnozz> what happens if I install screen from a .deb file (it is preinstalled, ofcourse)?
<bump> over the past 2 weeks ive taken the whole cups system apart and put it back together again and i still get the same problem
<bump> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3865770#post3865770
<bump> any idea waylandbill?
<waylandbill> bump: my guess is there is an error logged somewhere. maybe in the cups logs in /var/log
<bazzieb> hey there, when i use swat and i click on any of the options to change the config, i get "404 File not found". Any suggestions??
<bump> waylandbill: what log should i post
<kaankee> #adempiere
<kaankee> any installation guide for adempiere in kubuntu on net??
<ere4si> kaankee: try /j #adempiere
<bump> waylandbill: ive posted the cups error log on this link - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3865850#post3865850
<bazzieb> hey there, when i use swat and i click on any of the options to change the config, i get "404 File not found". Any suggestions??
<waylandbill> bump: cups is getting permission denied when opening the parallel port device.
<d-alone> привет
<bump> waylandbill: the printers on a usb port
<d-alone> Could anybody help me ?
<ere4si> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Minnozz> what happens if I install screen from a .deb file (it is preinstalled, ofcourse)?
<waylandbill> bump: that's what your log is showing though. I don't know if it has been configured incorrectly or what. you may need to enable more debugging in the log.
<waylandbill> Minnozz: how does your deb version differ from the ubuntu version?
 * corinth is afk.
<Linux_Galore> bazzieb: I suspect you have swat but not samba either installed or running
<Minnozz> waylandbill: hmm I don't know exactly, but I found on a support site that there is a bug that is fixed now, but in my version it's not fixed yet
<d-alone> so I have Asus P5K-vm mother bord + integrated intel g33\g11 grafic card
<waylandbill> Minnozz: so yours is a newer version than the repositories. You should be able to install it if the required prerequisites can be installed. when the official one goes to a higher version, it should replace the dpkg installed one IIRC.
<d-alone> and i have a problem with screen resolution
<d-alone> 1280*1024 is unvailable
<waylandbill> !fixres
<Minnozz> waylandbill: okay, thanks a lot ^^
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<d-alone> i have read this article
<waylandbill> Minnozz: just don't try to force install it if you do not have the dependencies.
<d-alone> and tryied all variants
<Minnozz> waylandbill: well, screen works just fine, but there is a bug when I try to reattach a screen from a different user, because there is a / in the command
<waylandbill> Minnozz: did you try using \/ to escape the / in the command?
<Minnozz> waylandbill: err, not the command, I mean `screen -x user/session`
<bump> waylandbill: thats the debug log of my /var/log/error_log
<leileilol> cool, ntfs are mounted
<d-alone> i tried to fix xorg.conf
<d-alone> i tried 915resolution utility
<waylandbill> bump: you need to find out why it wants to open a parallel port. I can't say how to do that, but it's closer than you were before. :)
<d-alone> i think that i have problems with diriver
<bump> ok thanx for ur help waylandbill
<ere4si> d-alone: try reading this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494943&highlight=G33
<waylandbill> Minnozz: yeah. escape the slash with a backslash first if that's a command that's being given to the shell.
<Minnozz> okay
<d-alone> <ere4si> thanks i will try
<ere4si> k
<d-alone> i  have amd64 7.10 edition
<ere4si> d-alone: have you done  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and chosen the intel driver - i810 or similar?
<dexterke> hello all
<jurgentje> Hi... I've switched from Gnome to KDE a few weeks ago... and now I discovered that the Update-manager doesn't auto-start... is there an easy way to make sure my system gets checked for required updates using KDE?
<seezer> jurgentje: adept-notifier should handle that
<seezer> jurgentje: installed the "kubuntu-desktop" package?
<jurgentje> seezer: and how do I get that running?
<seezer> jurgentje: alt+f2 > adept_notifier
<jurgentje> seezer: wait, I'm looking into that... moment
<jurgentje> seezer: ... the kubuntu-desktop wasn't installed... thanks :s
<seezer> you're welcome
<waylandbill> jurgentje: install that and then we'll say, 'welcome to kubuntu'  ;-)
<jurgentje> hehe :)
<jurgentje> thanks
 * Jucato would probably add "and remove GNOME", but that's probably too much :)
<cybrhuman> Is it possible to mount a folder from a device on a mountpoint?
<d-alone> <ere4si> i am trying
<BobDH> Can Kubuntu be booted from a usb drive?
<firecrotch> BobDH: yes it can, though it takes a bit of work
<kappa`> I just installed Kubuntu and Konqueror is acting strange.. It just stops loading pages and then works again
<kappa`> Is that a known problem with Konqueror?
<firecrotch> BobDH:  Do you want to have it basically work like a LiveCD, or do you want to be able to store your settings and stuff?
<BobDH> I want to store everything on the drive. I want to use this as my linux distro drive on a laptop.
<testare> I am new to kubuntu. Is it possible to dont have a logon or a autologin?
<testare> I am the only user on the computer
<ubuntu> hmm, isn't there a text mode installer for gutsy?
<emilsedgh> testare: sure
<emilsedgh> testare: systemSettings->Advanced->Login Manager
<Jucato> voicu: yes. the Alternate Install CD
<voicu> oh
<voicu> damn
<emilsedgh> Jucato: hey, how are you?
<voicu> ok, bye then
<Jucato> emilsedgh: seems to be ok :)
<emilsedgh> good
<Jucato> (emphasis on "seems")
<emilsedgh> oh
<emilsedgh> :)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: so i hope that things will go better for you :)
<cybrhuman> can mount mount only one directory from a file system, i.e. mounting a directory and not the root of a partition to a directory inside my home folder?
<Norgur> hi
<waylandbill> cybrhuman: you can symbolically link it.
<testare> is it possible to have the swap at the same partion as kubuntu?
<Norgur> no
<cybrhuman> waylandbill: what is it the command?
<Norgur> Swap needs another FS
<waylandbill> ln -s /source/directory /destination/link
<Norgur> (logically called Swap)
<waylandbill> (obviously replace the arguments with valid ones)
<Norgur> waylandbill, that would be too easy
<emilsedgh> why no? i think yes.. mount /dev/sda1 /home/myUser/dir should work i think
<waylandbill> emilsedgh: he wants a certain directory in the parition, not the root.
<d-alone> <ere4si>  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/    i found driver
<cybrhuman> waylandbill: thats correct, looking at the man page now :-)
<testare> I didnt make a swap partition on the installation. Can I do this after or do I have to put in the CD again?
<d-alone> how can i install it
<ere4si> d_alone: it is working ok?
<waylandbill> cybrhuman: you'll still need to mount it somewhere keep in mind.
<ere4si> k
<PhinnFort> testare: yes
<waylandbill> testare: did you leave space for the swap partition to be created later?
<PhinnFort> testare: you can have a swapfile
<cybrhuman> waylandbill: good you told me :-)
<firecrotch> testare:  you can use qtparted to shrink your partition to make room for swap
<PhinnFort> testare: run "sudo mkswap [filename]"
<PhinnFort> testare: then run "sudo swapon [filename]"
<ere4si> d_alone: are you using gutsy?
<d-alone>  <ere4si>  yes
<ere4si> k brb
<d-alone> amd 64 version
<d-alone> 7.10
<waylandbill> PhinnFort is correct. mkswap normally expects device to be a partition, but it can be a file if one wants.
<PhinnFort> of course I'm correct;)
<PhinnFort> testare: oh, and you should create that filename first
<PhinnFort> from mkswaps manpage: dd if=/dev/zero of=swapfile bs=1024 count=65536
<PhinnFort> firecrotch: does QTparted use resize2fs?
<ere4si> d_alone: at that site click the one for gutsy - then the first one under download "766.4mb"
<firecrotch> PhinnFort:  I dunno
<cybrhuman> waylandbill: sudo ln -st /home/USER/Shared /mnt/sda2/directory ?
<PhinnFort> firecrotch: otherwise it could ruin the partition
<firecrotch> PhinnFort:  I don't see why it wouldn't
<ere4si> d-alone: then download to desktop
<PhinnFort> firecrotch: because it's (afaik) unmaintained?
<d-alone> i am not advanced user in linux, but i have solve 2 problems with my haeware, but problem with screen resolution is most inportant to me
<d-alone> i tried all i could by i stiil cant change resolution on 1280*1024
<ere4si> d-alone: what is the monitor size?
<d-alone> this intel video card bugging me much
<d-alone> monitor 19' Samsung syncMaster 940N
<bazhang> which card d-alone?
<d-alone> motherboard asus p5k-vm with Intel g33/g31
<waylandbill> cybrhuman: sudo ln -s /mnt/sda2/dir /home/user/shared
<ere4si> d-alone: go to that site and click the gutsy one
<bazhang> d-alone: is that an integrated video card?
<d-alone> yes
<bazhang> do you have the intel driver from the repos?
<d-alone> yes
<d-alone> the latest i suppose
<bazhang> d-alone: what is the current resolution?
<d-alone> 1024*768
<cybrhuman> waylandbill: thanks I'll try that
<bazhang> !resfix | d-alone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<d-alone> maximum resolution 1280/800
<PhinnFort> !resolution | d-alone
<ubotu> d-alone: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<d-alone> i tried all recepts
<d-alone> i install 915resolution
<PhinnFort> d-alone: can you paste the output of "lspci" in a pastebin?
<PhinnFort> !pastebin | d-alone
<ubotu> d-alone: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ere4si> PhinnFort: d-alone found a driver at launchpad and needed help installing it
<d-alone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46328/plain/
<PhinnFort> ere4si: there should be no need to download drivers from launchpad...
<eljefe_> vmware-server is now available but i get a broken package warning when i try to install it:  Depends: libssl0.9.7 but it is not installable
<ere4si> PhinnFort: I'll leave you with it then
<ere4si> :)
<PhinnFort> :D
<PhinnFort> d-alone: can you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -plow"?
<PhinnFort> ...if you have already done "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh", to no avail
<d-alone> i tried
<d-alone> i have 8 different copies of xorg.conf
<d-alone> ^)
<d-alone> :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> d-alone: do you have an autogenerated one?
<PhinnFort> d-alone: paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log too, will you?
<d-alone> 10sec
<Shoiab> hello i need help about kubuntu behind ISA server
<d-alone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46329/plain/
<mihai_> What is the command to launch Mozilla Firefox in Kubuntu?
<d-alone> 5sec
<Norgur> Firefox
<mihai_> yes
<ere4si> firefox   is the command
<d-alone> could you please give me the adress of pastein service
<mihai_> oh
<mihai_> ok
<mihai_> thanks
<mihai_> :))
<PhinnFort> d-alone: how about /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<PhinnFort> ?
<ere4si> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<d-alone> 5 sec
<mihai_> ere4si : /opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: 424: /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: not found
<mihai_> i'm getting this message
<PhinnFort> you can also type "/topic" to get the topic any time
<d-alone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46330/plain/
<ere4si> mihai_: it might not be in /opt - try /usr/bin or /bin
<PhinnFort> d-alone: try moving /etc/X11/xorg.conf away: "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~"
<PhinnFort> d-alone: then hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<PhinnFort> d-alone: your modelines aren't working
<ere4si> mihai_: /usr/bin for my sys
<testare> How can I install ATI graphic gard driver on kubuntu the simplest way?
<PhinnFort> !ati | testare
<ubotu> testare: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<d-alone> 10 sec
<mihai_> ere4si what command should i type in?
<mihai_> sorry, i'm new to linux
<ere4si> mihai_: /usr/bin/firefox
<mihai_> i'm getting teh same message
<mihai_> .. /opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: 424: /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: not found
<administrador> Hi folks! I've heard that sometimes the "apt-get dist-upgrade" can be insecure. When i started the kubuntu a message was showed telling that there is a new version of kubuntu (7.10 , mine is 7.04) and asking me if i want to upgrade (or update) my version to the newest? Should I ?
<PhinnFort> administrador: yes, you should
<d-alone> Xconf was deleted
<martint> Hi , My MySQL admin user seem to have loos its rights also debian-sys-maint. Any way to restore it?
<d-alone> and i think that in logonmenu was 1280*1024 resolution
<mihai_> Is there anyone else having a hard time with Konqueror?
<martint> (RIghts for MySQl of course)
<d-alone> now monitor system settings are not available
<administrador> PhinnFort: will i face some problem. I'm asking abou this because this is the PC that i use in my work place.
<martint> <mihai_> descrive "hard time"
<mihai_> pages will suddenly stop loading for a while
<mihai_> then it works again
<martint> No konqueror is very relaivle AFAIK
<d-alone> what to do now ?
<martint> Hi , My MySQL admin user seem to have lost its rights for the MySql also debian-sys-maint. Any way to restore it?
<d-alone> PhinnFort:what to do now ?
<PhinnFort> d-alone: create a basic xorg.conf with as little information as possible
<d-alone> how can i do that ?
<martint> Hi , My MySQL admin user seem to have loos its rights also debian-sys-maint. Any way to restore it?
<PhinnFort> d-alone: go to a console (ctrl+alt+f1), login, type "sudo -i", run "X -configure", and then move the file it generates to /etc/X11
<vzduch> !repeat | martint
<ubotu> martint: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<firecrotch> martint: could try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql"
<TheFuzzball> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TheFuzzball> :)
<martint> Firecrotch: won't it remove all my data from DBs?
<martint> (AND THANKS :) )
<TheFuzzball> does anyone know what is required ot build Amarok from SVN?
<vzduch> should be stated on the Amarok homepage
<firecrotch> martint:  Um... I don't see why it would, but if you can back them up, I would
<voicu> how do i load the xgl module? isn't it in the xorg.conf file?
<vzduch> !build-essential | TheFuzzball
<ubotu> TheFuzzball: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<martint> Firecrotch: I have them backed up, lets try it :)
<voicu> section "module"
<voicu> load "glx"
<voicu> endsection
<voicu> isn't that ok ^^?
<d-alone> "X -configure" - is it command
<d-alone> ?
<vzduch> d-alone: for what?
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<firecrotch> martint:  otherwise, there are instructions to reset the password here: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<vzduch> why didn't someone yet remove the '-phigh' from that factoid.. it's not new that this can mess up locales
<martint> Firecrotch: Grate!
<d-alone> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<d-alone> config.dat is locked
<carlos_> hei
<d-alone> PhinnFort: i suppose that i need to use new mod line
<carlos_> why vmware player is not in ubuntu multiverse in gutsy?
<PhinnFort> d-alone: just remove all modlines
<Jucato> !info vmware-player
<ubotu> Package vmware-player does not exist in gutsy
<Jucato> hm..
<PhinnFort> d-alone: have you erased the xorg.conf?
<carlos_> that's interesting
<PhinnFort> d-alone: run krandrtray
<Jucato> !info vmware
<ubotu> Package vmware does not exist in gutsy
<Jucato> really weird
<firecrotch> whats up with that?
<spawn57> vmware player?
<Jucato> no vmware at all...
 * Jucato double checks
<vzduch> it's in the partners repo
<vzduch> not in multiverse
<d-alone> PhinnFort: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46334/plain/
<Jucato> oh they moved it
<Jucato> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<d-alone> this is new
<el__> hi all
<PhinnFort> d-alone: ok, it looks good, but have you tried running without a xorg.conf?
<el__> I wonder what does mean 'proud sponsor'
<d-alone> yed
<brunes> Jucato: One other question :) Do you know the module I would try to configure to change the menu from using the "friendly names" to the actual app names... (instead of IRC Client to just say "Konversation"). Finding it very hard to find my apps
<PhinnFort> d-alone: and when you run it, run krandrtray, and select proper resolution
<spawn57> wow even vmware's site doesn't have a deb for vmware-player
<Jucato> brunes: kde4? I don't think it's available yet
<d-alone> randr: ERROR: Communication problem with randr, it probably crashed.
<PhinnFort> hmm
<Jucato> spawn57: it never did, iirc. just rpm or .tar.gz
<spawn57> dang
<vzduch> brunes: module?
<brunes> vzduch: KCM
<brunes> vzduch: Since not all the KCMs are in the control panel I have found I can manually launch some of them..
<brunes> using kcmshell
<vzduch> brunes: that setting is in the control panel, under 'Menu'
<brunes> vzduch: Not in kde4
<Jucato> I think he's referring to kde4, which is a whole different matter
<PhinnFort> kcontrol
<Jucato> PhinnFort: ^^^^
<brunes> vzduch: Oh sorry just realized I changed channels :P
<Jucato> yes :)
<brunes> I was in #kde talking to Jucato about kde4
 * vzduch will watch KDE4 develop, probably not using it until 4.1 comes out
<Jucato> tsk tsk
<d-alone> PhinnFort: What to do
<PhinnFort> d-alone: use the new xorg.conf
<jose> Hi All!  Been using ubuntu no prob. decided to try kubuntu.  After login screen is all messed up. I can login ubuntu just fine, but not kubuntu.  any ideas?
<d-alone> i now use xorg that i sand you
<PhinnFort> d-alone: does it work?
<d-alone> have i use the command krandtray only when xorg.conf is away &
<d-alone> ?
<d-alone> No i look
<d-alone> log and 1280*1024 resolution is out if range
<PhinnFort> d-alone: krandrtray uses only "XRandr" to change resolution and rotation, while the kcontrol module changes also the xorg.conf, afaik
<d-alone> do i need to delete xorg.conf for usinf Xrandr
<d-alone> ?
<mihai_> Does anyone know why I'm not able to install VLC on Kubuntu?
<PhinnFort> d-alone: try just moving the xorg.conf
<LjL> mihai_, hardly, unless you tell us what you've tried and what happens
<mihai_> It's not listed on my Adept Manager list , not even after updating it
<LjL> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 1134 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<LjL> mihai_, is universe enabled? check
<d-alone> ok
<mihai_> LjL how can I enable it?
<LjL> mihai_, i know the terminal way, i don't know the way from Adept. if you want the latter, see
<LjL> !repositories > mihai_    (mihai_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> mihai_: otherwise, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and see if anything's commented out (you can paste it on the pastebin and i'll check)
<mihai_> Error: no write permission for file "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<mihai_> LjL
<jose> thanks for the no help!
<LjL> mihai_, indeed, you can't modify it unless you use sudo. for now, just open it for reading though, « kate /etc/apt/sources.list ». you can later do « kdesudo /etc/apt/sources.list » if you need to change it
<d-alone> PhinnFort: xorg.conf now away
<d-alone> but krandrtray not working
<PhinnFort> d-alone: have you restarted X (ctrl+alt+backspace)?
<d-alone> yes
<vzduch> LjL: no, you can't.. you can, however, do 'kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list' ;)
<mihai_> LjL : I found this
<mihai_> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<mihai_> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
<LjL> vzduch: err yes, of course. thanks
<LjL> mihai_: uncomment it
<PhinnFort> d-alone: what does krandrtray say?
<LjL> i.e. remove the # before "deb" :)
 * genii sips a coffee
<d-alone> randr: ERROR: Communication problem with randr, it probably crashed
<vzduch> genii: why don't you get coffee I.V. yet? :D
<mihai_> LjL : How do I do that in terminal?
<PhinnFort> d-alone: can you run xrandr in a console?
<d-alone> sudo xrandr ?
<genii> vzduch: The caffeine IV is for emergency use only ;)
<LjL> mihai_: don't. just close Kate now, and run instead « kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list ». change that line, and save
<mihai_> LjL : done
<mihai_> LjL: Now it works
<mihai_> LjL: It's updating
<mihai_> great
<mihai_> thanks for the info
<d-alone> PhinnFort: krandrtray was runing in console
<PhinnFort> d-alone: what does xrandr say?
<d-alone> PhinnFort: error message that i postes
<PhinnFort> the same?
<d-alone> PhinnFort: I tried to run it only in console
<SpoZen> quick question about nfs, what do they mean by this: server.mydomain.com? if i want to connect to my server can i use 192.168.1.9?
<ciacon> hi all - I have a Q - how can I permanently change my ip address??
<d-alone> PhinnFort:I dont know what to do... :(
<SpoZen> ciacon you mean internet or lan adress?
<PhinnFort> d-alone: doesn't it work with that slim xorg.conf?
<d-alone> i dont now i will tried
<mihai_> LjL : I was able to update Adept's Manager list but I'm still not able to install VLC.
<mihai_> LjL: I'm getting the message E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mihai_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<firecrotch> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<vzduch> ciacon: German Internet providers usually assign to you a variable IP address, i.e. you get a new IP every time you disconnect and reconnect
<d-alone> PhinnFort: i now without xorg.conf
<ciacon> SpoZen: I had tried ipconfig before, but the address was gone after the reboot and the settings tool from kubuntu fails to change my ip... to be exact i have no ip, till i do this "sudo ipconfig eth0 192.168.0.100 up" - sadly this setting doesn't stay though
<ciacon> vzduch: I know that part - that's what I use "ddclient" for
<carlos_> jucato
<carlos_> about your comment about vmplayer repo, it isn't in gutsy multiverse.. at least here
<SpoZen> ciacon: add that line to auto start up
<vzduch> carlos_: [15:28:15] < vzduch> it's in the partners repo
<chopin> folks ... how can i reinstall gcc?  removing it via Adept hoses my vmware image, and apt-get upgrade gcc does nothign.
<vzduch> chopin: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gcc
<chopin> vzduch: ah hah! thanks.
<chopin> once my machine stops upgrading itself, i'll try it :-)
 * genii makes sure vzduch gets his coffee in an Ubuntu mug
<ciacon> SpoZen: is that the normal way of dealing with this?? when I open the ip-configuration tool from kubuntu - i can set the ip (leave gw empty) and click apply --> "The Default GW is invalid."  and the settings are not applyed
<genii> ciacon: For dhcp the gw obviously cannot be known ahead of time
<trappist> genii: where'd you get an ubuntu mug?
<vzduch> genii: hehe.. you better look for a Fedora mug, as I haven't been on *buntu for half a year or so ;)
<genii> trappist: the ubuntu store :)
 * trappist googles
<SpoZen> ciacon: i guess not lol
<d-alone> PhinnFort: with small xorg.conf the same situation
<ciacon> genii: I don't use dhcp - I have my computer directly connected to an adsl-modem and somthing like a lan-hub
<d-alone> PhinnFort: krandrtray dont want to start
<PhinnFort> d-alone: can you use the system settings tool to change resolution?
<genii> ciacon: Then put the ip of the computer
<carlos_> vzduch, what is the partners repository?
<carlos_> vzduch, actually i don't know what he meant about "partners"
<ciacon> genii: I asked in #ubuntu --> they say mod "/etc/network/interfaces"
<d-alone> PhinnFort:yes resolutions after 1280*800 are not available
<PhinnFort> d-alone: I've run out of ideas
<genii> ciacon: It can be done there, yes.
<PhinnFort> sorry
<LjL> mihai_: close adept
<jurgentje> Hey... I've got a problem with Amarok. When trying to install the MP3-extensions (Adept Batch), it fails (not found or conflicting with other packets) ... is there a way for me to figure out where the conflict is?
<vzduch> carlos_: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
<vzduch> the successor of feisty-commercial
<mihai_> LjL : I did
<LjL> mihai_: then use the !adeptfix, then run "sudo apt-get update"
<mihai_> LjL: How can I run !adeptfix?
<LjL> !adeptfix | mihai_
<ubotu> mihai_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ciacon> genii: I have now commented out the old eth0 entrys "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet manual" and added the following "iface eth0 inet static" "address 192.168.0.100" "netmask 255.255.255.0" "network 192.168.0.0" "broadcast 192.168.0.255".... that should do, right?? how can I enforce theese settings without a reboot?? "sudo ifconfig eth0 down && sudo ifconfig eth0 up" ??
<firec> ciacon:  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<firec> ciacon:  probably need sudo in front of that, actually
<ciacon> firec: thanks ;-)
<mihai_> Ljl : bash: !adeptfix: event not found
<LjL> jee
<LjL> mihai_, look at what the BOT said
<LjL> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<LjL> ^^^^
<mihai_> LjL i tried but nothing
<LjL> mihai_, type the following
<LjL> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get update
<genii> ciacon: you might want to put the defaultrouter to 192.168.0.1
<ciacon_> genii: I don't have a router - only a modem...
<genii> ciacon: as firec had, use  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart              to re-init the networking without some reboot or other drastic measure
<ciacon_> genii: except, that I lost my conection to the inet it worked fine fine ;-)
<vzduch> ciacon_: what exactly do you need the 192. ip for?
<mihai_> LjL : I did but i'm still getting the message BREAK (install) when i try to install VLC or any other application through Adept Manager
<vzduch> because if you don't have a router it doesn't make sense to assign a private space IP
<LjL> mihai_, close adept and try just « sudo apt-get install vlc »
<ciacon_> vzduch: I wanted one, that is easely memorizable - and I have 3 computers in my lan - 8 are registered to my wlan - I thought keeping their old ip-addresses might be a good idea ;-)
<vzduch> ciacon_: either you're confusing stuff or you don't give us the whole picture..
<mihai_> LjL : tells me that is uninstallable... Is there any other way to install VLC? Just download it from somewhere?
<genii> ciacon_: If you are using this 192.168.x.x scenario almost always the ip which is routing the 192.168.x.<some number higher than1> to 192.168.x.<some number lower than 255>   is 192.168.x.1 when the netmask is 255.255.255.0
<vzduch> mihai_: what exactly does it say?
<LjL> mihai_: no. i have VLC installed fine on my Gutsy, and i assume you that it *is* installable. please open /etc/apt/sources.list again, and paste it all on the pastebin,
<martint> I have lost granting permissions for MySQL. My root has someway lost the permissions and I dont now how to restore it....
<vzduch> !pastebin | mihai_, paste the output of 'sudo apt-get install vlc' here
<ubotu> mihai_, paste the output of 'sudo apt-get install vlc' here: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<firec> martint: didnt I help you with that once before already?
<martint> Firec:yep, but turns out the problem wasn't the PWD , but the fact that root lost all its priviledges and I have no other user with "Grant"
<mihai_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vzduch> hi BluesKaj
<firec> martint:  http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html  follow the directions there, but instead of "SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('MyNewPassword');" in the text file, just use a query that will grant root all permissions
<BluesKaj> hiyas folks
<BluesKaj> hi vzduch
<martint> firec: grate idea! (how didn't I think of that...)
<ciacon__> vzduch: I'll happly tell you all bout my pcs in my flat, but I have the feeling, that it irrelevant..
<firec> martint:  Hehe, I didn't think of it either until I read that page again
<vzduch> leileilol: are you done anytime soon?
<leileilol> vzduch, i just finally handled my fglrx issues
<leileilol> i should be good for now :)
<vzduch> :)
<ciacon__> vzduch: I only wanted to preserv my old ip address this box used to have, before I reinstalled kubuntu on it...
<carbon_monoxide> greetings all
<BluesKaj> ciacon_ runnibg a ftp or server of some kind?
<leileilol> sorry, kdetv gave me a nice hard freeze
<leileilol> oddly
<leileilol> tvtime works great though
<carbon_monoxide> I'm looking for a GUI subversion client which similar to TortoiseSVN on Windo$
<martint> firc: worked smood like silk! thanks
<vzduch> I somewhat doubt that North American TV programs are worth watching anyway.. ;)
<emilsedgh> carbon_monoxide: did you try kdesvn ?
<carbon_monoxide> emilsedgh: I haven't heard of this ware. Thanks for the suggestion! I will take a look on it
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> i have a BIG BIG problem
<emilsedgh> carbon_monoxide: take a look.it could be loaded as an external application, but you when you install it you could use it from konqueror.go to your repository by konqueror and go to View->View Mode->SVN Client View
<emilsedgh> !ask | lovre
<ubotu> lovre: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lovre> i just installed windows XP (kill me please), cuz i wanted to play unrealTournament3, anyway, i installed it on a NTFS partition that allready existed. Now when i turn on my computer i dont get an OS prompt, it just loads windows XP automatically. I cant load kubuntu anymore. How to fix it, its really important, please help....!
<lovre> :( stupid me for installing M$ rubbish, i could of known something would go wrong
<seezer> lovre: boot from a linux live cd (i.e. kubuntu installation) and come back here ;)
<vzduch> !grub | lovre
<ubotu> lovre: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<carbon_monoxide> emilsedgh: thanks! I'm grabbing it with aptitude now
<ciacon> genii: if you have a song that you might know/like... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_y36fG2Oba0
<carbon_monoxide> emilsedgh: but I'm using Dolphin as file manager now
<emilsedgh> carbon_monoxide: so use kdesvn externally
<lovre> can EasyBCD be used on XP?
<vzduch> what's EasyBCD?
<lovre> i guess not.
<lovre> editor for boot loader on vista i guess
<_Angelus_> anyone expiriencing crashes from firefox?
<lovre> yes, lost of ppl
<lovre> i spose
<lovre> and sometimes it wont even start
<lovre> brb, gna try this boot loader stuff
<BluesKaj> too bad I missed lovre, EasyBCD can be used on XP , to help restore the mbr, after restoring grub
<genii> ciacon:HNeh, today because of the weather here I am thinking of the song  "California Dreamin'" - The Mommas and Poppas
 * genii sips a coffee
<ciacon> genii: like the song?
<ciacon> genii: weather is miserable here - and it's about to snow :-P
<genii> ciacon: Yes, exactly
<ciacon> genii: do you use tor?
<carbon_monoxide> emilsedgh: thanks! I'm trying it now. quite good tho
<genii> ciacon: I don't use proxy servers
<emilsedgh> carbon_monoxide: thanks to its author, but try the commandLine svn client, thats really easy :)
<voicu> can i stop kde from changeing the screen resolution? it's set for 1600x1200 in xorg.conf but kdm works in 1024. and it changes the refresh rate too
<ciacon> genii: pure interest... i am trying to learn bout it... complex stuff^^
<jhutchins> voicu: there's a kdmrc that sets that.
<ciacon> voicu: can you pastebin us the xorg.conf??
<voicu> ciacon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46342/
<voicu> gutsy has a different xorg.conf than previous versions... i'm used to just tweaking the one i get by default
<BluesKaj> voicu, have you tried setting your monitor drivers as well as the graphics card in system settings/monitor&display/admin mode/configure
<voicu> blueskaj: but i don't want to use the kde tool because it messes up everything. kdm dies, i can't get to the text consoles...
<voicu> i had to boot in recovery mode and delete a lot of garbage from xorg.conf
<ciacon> voicu: then make a copy of that xorg.conf and run a reconfigure... then you can try and tweak it - in case you do fail you are still left with a copy (I keep on forgetting to make a copy first ;-) )
<BluesKaj> voicu, perhaps you could reset the the optional resolutions in the xorg-xserver file
<Minifig> Howdy too all.  Can anyone help me?  I would like to know how to start the .
<Minifig> start the 3D cube.
<voicu> blueskaj: you mean xorg.conf? because that's the problem. i usually make all the resolution changes in it but now kde seems to know better than me
<voicu> minifig: you need compiz instaleld
<voicu> *installed
<Minifig> I is installed.
<Minifig> It is
<Minifig> Well, its listed anyways in the menu.
<ciacon> !compiz | minifig
<ubotu> minifig: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jhutchins> voicu: kde or kdm?
<Minifig> Thank you
<BluesKaj> yeah voicu , do the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , and choose the monitor res ranges there
<voicu> how will that help if kde bypasses the settings?
<BluesKaj> ??
<ciacon> voicu: I used to have the same problem - what I did was backup the xorg.conf and then ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" - that normally streightened things out for me ;-)
<BluesKaj> then you have to make sure the Monitor is chosen in system settings
<jhutchins> voicu: Are you running krandrtray?
<voicu> jhutchins: no, it's a fresh install
<voicu> the second one i might add... the first was unrecovarable (for me at least)
<jhutchins> voicu: K, sometimes that installs by default is all.
<voicu> nope, no randr present
<voicu> hmm, brb
<voicu> well i did a dpkg-reconfigure and it's still on 1024x768
<voicu> shouldn't restarting X be enough?
<BluesKaj> ok, go to system settings look for your monitor and configure it
<lovre> hi all
<BluesKaj> lovre, I saw you rquestion earlier and EasyBCD can be used on XP , to help restore the mbr, after restoring grub
<lovre> i booted linux, but now i have another problem, i dont see ntfs partitions anymore. I have ntfs-3g installed.
<lovre> BluesKaj: i enabled grub and now i can boot linux, but i dont see ntfs partitions anymore. When linux was starting it reported errors on those partitions. Before installing windows i could see them
<lovre> when  i do "sudo ntfs-config" it says "timespamp too far ni future"
<BluesKaj> lovre, from system settings or storage media ?
<lovre> what does it mean
<lovre> storage media
<lovre> BluesKaj: storage media
<BluesKaj> check in system settings/ advanced/disk&filesystems
<lovre> kcontrol?
<BluesKaj> yeah, either that or k-menu
<draik> What do I need so that I can get firefox to play streaming video? Konqueror is doing is with Xine Player
<lovre> BluesKaj: it shows the partitions, but there is no "Enabled" on them, as it is on ext3 partitions
<lovre> BluesKaj: should i set "Enable at startup"?
<BluesKaj> lovre, dunno if this will help but you may want to install ntfs-config with adept..after installing gutsy , i din't find it necessary but in your case i'd give it a try since you just reinstalled
<Jucato> draik: you can choose among mozilla-mplayer (uses mplayer),  kaffeine-mozilla (I think uses xine), and some others I think (like vlc)
<draik> kaffeine-mozilla already installed
 * genii pops in to sip a coffee and catch up on scroll
<lovre> now i cant see anything in Media folder
<lovre> :(
<lovre> :SSSSS
<lovre> im so frustrated. Shit like this allways happens to me, specially when messing with windows shit
<BluesKaj> draik, make sure if it's youtube you trying to watch that you have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<draik> http://www.kroq-data.com/index.asp#
<BluesKaj> draik, what about it, don't see any video streams there
<draik> Hmmm
<Jucato> emilsedgh: ping
<emilsedgh> Jucato: pong
<draik> http://www.kroq-data.com/videos/kb/wm-ddwebcast.html#
<emilsedgh> Jucato: how could i help :)
<Jucato> emilsedgh: "no option for 'select on hover' (emilsedgh)" (krush)
<Jucato> there's an option in System Settings (it has always been in the mouse kcm). I think the bug is that Dolphin doesn't follow it?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i talked on #kde4-krush about this, they said that there should be a option for this and currently there isnt, so thats better that i fill a bug report.whats the matter?
<Jucato> ah ok :)
<Jucato> just asking/clarifying. going through the wiki trying to see stuff I can confirm ;)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: exaclty, dev's said that there should be an option for it on dolphin.but np, feel free to remove it
<Jucato> emilsedgh: no. not proposing to remove it. just trying to clarify what it is you meant :)
<BluesKaj> draik, FF or Konq or... ?
<Jucato> er.. "tyring to clarify what you meant"
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i think it should be removed too :P
<emilsedgh> Jucato: you get kde4?
<Jucato> I''ll reask tomorrow
<Jucato> er.. later... it's caturday here :)
<leileilol> is there a TV screensaver?
<leileilol> i.e. screensaver that renders the TV device overlay, optionally with sound
<ScorpKing> hiya Jucato! :D
<Jucato> hi ScorpKing
<BluesKaj> hey ScorpKing , Jucato, emilsedgh, genii...sorry if I missed any regulars :)
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> emilsedgh: what do you mean "you get kde4"?
<ScorpKing> hi BluesKaj. ;)
<Jucato> ey BluesKaj!
<emilsedgh> hey BluesKaj :P
<Jucato> genii: could you please pass the koffee mug (the large one to your left)
<emilsedgh> 'howdy a;;' :P
<Jucato> a;;!! who's a;;?
<ternak_wedhus> re: info softwarez for kubuntu
<emilsedgh> Jucato: you said you are confirming bugs, so you switched to kde4 session?
 * genii drags the uber-mug full of coffee to Jucato
<Jucato> thanks!
<draik_> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<genii> Jucato: Yer welcome :)
<Jucato> emilsedgh: yeah. 2 days now. although my uptime won'tshow it :)
<patricio> What package do I need when getting this LaTeX error: /usr/share/texmf-texlive/tex/latex/base/fontenc.sty:100:Font T1/cmr/m/n/10=ecrm1000 at 10.0pt not loadable: Metric (TFM) file not found. \fontencoding\encodingdefault\selectfont
<Jack111> hi
<emilsedgh> Jucato: how does it feels? plasma is ok for me but konqueror seems so so so unstable :(
<draik> What is a good desktop recorder? I want to record myself playing a game; Uplink
<Jack111> i sometimes get on gutsy high cpu loads for xorg, which block all working or slow it down..any help??thanks
<emilsedgh> draik: xvidcap ?
<Jucato> !info krecordmydesktop | draik
<ubotu> draik: krecordmydesktop: kde frontend to recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~alpha1+debian-1 (gutsy), package size 75 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Jucato> emilsedgh: plasma's doing fine.yeah konqueror's a bit... um... :)
<emilsedgh> haha
<draik> Jucato: It didn't record correctly. It was like an image and it only refreshed the areas over which my mouse passed.
<Jucato> hm...
<draik> !info xvidcap
<ubotu> Package xvidcap does not exist in gutsy
<Jucato> !find screenkast
<ubotu> Found: screenkast
<Jucato> !info screenkast
<ubotu> screenkast: Record your activities on the screen. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-2.1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 180 kB, installed size 632 kB
<draik> Thank you Jucato. I hope it works
<Jucato> good luck :)
<patricio> how do I get xy.sty for kubuntu / latex
<draik> Jucato: screenkast CLI?
<Jack111> apparently superkaramba causes my xorg going throught the roof, sad, was nice feature, when i switch it off all is fine
<Stilo> Hi
<Jucato> draik: it shouldn't be. it's a KDE app
<Stilo> Does anybody know how to repair a demaged pdf-file?
<draik> How do I get Katapult to load it?
<draik> Can I get Katapult to launch Katapult
<goodhabit> draik: Just click on kmeno on it ) Then push alt+space or super+space
<draik> goodhabit: It's not in my Kmenu...
<emilsedgh> draik: KMenu->Utilities->KDE Launcher...
<emilsedgh> draik: or run it from Run Command Doalog (alt+f2 or KMenu->Run)
<Jucato> draik: it might not have been added to the menu yet. try running from the command line if it runs in a GUI
<invite_> Since my upgrade to gusty i'm having a lot of "little" problems
<invite_> One advice : Avoid upgrading !!!
<emilsedgh> invite_: ..
<invite_> ??
<Jucato> emilsedgh: your bug seems to be fixed today :)
<bazhang> do you have a question invite?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: eh? so remove it :)
<Jucato> will wait for others to confirm :)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: hm, so you will be there tommorrow? 'yay' :)
<draik> I ran screenkast already, but for some strange reason it's asking for my password to the VNCviewer
<invite_> Kbabel is crashing with this message :couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:  klauncher said: Unknown protocol ''.
<Stilo> does nobody here know a program which can help me to repair a pdf-file
<invite_> having also a problem with network-manager that has been reported on launchpad
<invite_> And so on...
<bazhang> I'm the opposite--had to leave because of Feisty :}
<draik> Why would screenkast ask for the password to my VNCviewer?
<emilsedgh> draik: try screencast from commanline
<draik> emilsedgh: Same thing
<babeck> Does anyone know how to import the CSV file generated by KAddressbook into Gmail?  When I imported it only a few contacts were imported, and they were imported improperly.
<emilsedgh> draik: dunno then, try xvidcap
<draik> xvidcap doesn't exist
<Megget> Hey guys, i'm new to this whole linux thing, so i will need some help
<Megget> can't seem to install firefox
<bazhang> Megget: how are you trying to install it?
<Megget> bazhag: i've downloaded the program and unzipped it but then i'm stuck
<emilsedgh> Megget: try to install it from adept
<emilsedgh> Megget: Menu->system->Adept Manager
<emilsedgh> Megget: you should install programs using adept
<clau85> hello. i got a problem after upgrading from feisty to gutsy. i got a dell inspiron 1501 laptop
<clau85> problem is that Xorg acts very funny, I managed to get it started, but it's very slow and stuff
<bazhang> possible to add tracks to iPod in amarok? if so, how? Thanks.
<clau85> I think that I have to reinstall the ati driver, but restricted-manager also brings some funny (not funny) errors
<Megget> emilsedgh: Adept keep crashing for me
<onyx> can someone help me i just installed kubuntu 7.04 alternate and when i tried running it the hardware devices will not load...what do i do? thankx
<clau85> also at first, Xorg would just stay in a black-screen-mode..
<bazhang> Megget: you can install it from the repositories you know?
<onyx> after installing Kubuntu, when i start my computer up the hardware devices will not load. what should i do? thank you
<patricio> how can I get the xypic latex package? in what package is that in the kubuntu gutsy repo?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.
<Dr_willis> !find xypic
<ubotu> File xypic found in texmacs
<Dr_willis> patricio,  it may be in texmacs package it seems.. :)
<patricio> Dr_willis: how did you find that out?
<patricio> could be helpful if I search a package that way another time
<clau85> anyone an idea, or point me to some wiki or forum or whatever? :)
<Megget> bazhang: I'm really a newbie, so how do i do it from repositories?
<Dr_willis> patricio,  the bot has a !find command.
<Dr_willis> you could of used 'apt-cache search THINGTOSEARCHFOR' also
<Dr_willis> also theres 'apt:/' in a konqueror window to search the pacakges
<bazhang> Megget: you can do it via the graphical installer, or via the command line; both are equally easy
<patricio> Dr_willis: I tried with adept manager, but nothing came up there
<bazhang> Megget: the graphical installer is adept, and the command line is Konsole
<bazhang> Megget: in the graphical installer, you search for the package you want then install, in the command line you use this: sudo apt-get install firefox followed by your password
<onyx> if i installed kubuntu and when i startup the computer the hardware devices will not load, what should i do?
<ubuntu> hellow
<bazhang> Megget: is that sufficiently clear? Let me know if there is anything you need help with
<Megget> bazhang: thank's, but do i need to put the files in a certain directory to run install from the command line?
<genii> Megget: The package manager handles which files it needs to goget and install
<nsh> yo
<nsh> what do i need to listen to .asx streams?
<Megget> tried form the console but it says i "dpkg was interrupted"
<bazhang> Megget: well, this way makes it unnecessary to download stuff from outside sites--they are from the kubuntu/ubuntu software repositories (also known as repos) and thus well integrated into the overall software (mostly).
<bazhang> Megget: so that file you downloaded can be thrown away.
<jhutchins> onyx: Which hardware?
<onyx> it says hardware devices
<jhutchins> Then what?
<Megget> bazhang: Have to go, but thanks for your help, i'm sure i will be back for more :P
<bazhang> Megget: no worries :}
<onyx> bazhang: as it boots up i go to the recovery mode boot and then when the diagnostics starts to go through, then it says checking hardware devices...and freezes up
<onyx> bazhang: well not freezes but it just never completes it
<bazhang> onyx: could you tell me a bit more? what was the initial problem? is this a new install? jhutchins was asking about that, and he knows waaayy more than me :}
<nsh> HAZ QUEZSHUN: is there a good linux sound equaliser program?
<BluesKaj> nsh for audio input or existing files?
<onyx> bazhang: i installed kubuntu 7.04 and the setup went through with a partitioned hard drive so i still have vista
<bazhang> nsh: no need for the caps; for asx files or something else
<coreymon77> nsh: okay, a few things, no need for the lolspeak, english works fine, two, no need for caps either
<nsh> make relax! for audio. just something graphical to change the frequency levels
<bazhang> onyx: you just installed feisty? so it is a fresh install, correct?
<onyx> bazhang: correct
<BluesKaj> nsh, what player cuz amarok has a nice eq built in
<bazhang> onyx: any reason for Feisty instead of the latest?
<nsh> well, i was kinda thinking there might be something that sits between the audio player and the sound system (alsa or whatever)
<nsh> because that would be a logical seperation of functions
<nsh> but whaddoiknow. i'm just some newb who doesn't know how the rules about irc pidgin usage
<onyx> bazhang: it had problems with trying to install 7.10, it had a "disk error" i tried it several times as well
<bazhang> onyx: this was from the livecd or the alternate cd? Gutsy is really a superior product to Feisty in nearly every department
<onyx> bazhang: it was the alternate, i also had problems with the livecd
<clau85> ok, new sympthom: after installing ati fglrx drivers, and using the xorg.conf file that worked on feisty, I now only get a black screen when starting X
<onyx> bazhang: any ideas or do i need to recalect more?
<bazhang> onyx: is there a safe mode in Feisty you can try to start up in? There is in gutsy, been awhile since I used Feisty
<onyx> bazhang: its a recovery mode and it goes through the diffent verifications of that and when it comes up to checking hardware divices it just continues attempting to check them but doesn't finish
<DreadKnight666> test
<bazhang> onyx: I'm probably not the best person to ask for this as I had tons of problems with Feisty as well--thus my questions about not using Gutsy
<Dr_willis> gutsy added that 'bullet proof X' thing. (but that never worked very well for me.
<onxy> bazhang: sorry had a little mishap... did you get my last insert?
<clau85> no one?
<XBehave> how do i killall sound stuff? do i need to kill all programs or can i just kill artsd
<bazhang> onyx: about recovery mode? then yes--was wondering if Feisty has a safe mode ala Gutsy
<bazhang> clau85: missed your question what is it?
<clau85> after upgrading to gutsy and after installing ati fglrx drivers, and using the xorg.conf file that worked on feisty, I now only get a black screen when starting X
<XBehave> is there a way to list whats using a module?
<clau85> don't knwow where to search for further info
<bazhang> clau85: dist-upgrade?
<clau85> bazhang: yep
<onxy> bazhang: yes it does, and either if i try running it in safe mode or normanlly it will not load all the way, it just stops and stays at that point
<Dr_willis> clau85,  to get X back working   you could edit the /etc/X11/xorg.xconf and chaange the driver back to 'ati' from 'fglrx'  But thats not going to give you full speed on X.
<clau85> I did that and not only it's slow, it's awful, some parts black, some not displayed proerbly
<clau85> *properly
<bazhang> onyx: what computer, wired or wireless
<onxy> bazhang: laptop hp pavilion dv6000, amd turion64x2 processor, nvidia intergated graphics card, and an intergrated broadcom. wireless card
<bazhang> onyx: are you connected via ethernet or wireless as you startup
<onxy> bazhang: you mean when i installed the os?
<bazhang> onyx: when you startup now, in kubuntu, are you connected via ethernet or wireless
<onxy> bazhang: no im in vista i cannot get kubuntu to finish the start up
<bazhang> onyx:  it has never booted up after the install? did the livecd show any problems? were you able to connect to the internet while in livecd mode?
<onxy> bazhang: no i am a first time user of linux.
<bazhang> onyx: do you have a livecd around? of either Feisty or Gutsy (preferably the second)
<onxy> i believe i have the gusty livecd, but whenever i tried loading that one it would come up and have the kubuntu menu of install, install in safe graphics mode, etc. and once i pushed enter an error popped up and said disk error
<bazhang> onyx: if it is the livecd, it allows you to try it without installing--the first option should be that--are you certain that it's not the alternate cd? In any event, with either livecd have you tried without installing? and and been able to connect to the internet for example
<bazhang> -and
<onxy> bazhang: no i have not had that experience upon my computer, neither trying it or connecting to the internet in linux, from my computer
 * bobesponja is away: Gone away for now.
<bazhang> onyx: I suspect that the problem is that you have the alternate cd--did you download the cd and burn it yourself or other?
<surgy> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<surgy> !compiz
<onxy> bazhang: yes i did burn it myself
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<onxy> ?
<bazhang> onxy: there may be an issue with the cd, or oh he left
<onxy> im here
<onxy> bazhang: so do you want me to try and get gusty livecd and then install over the partition of 7.04
<bazhang> onxy: no, just run it in live mode and see if you can connect to the internet via it
<onxy> ok
<bazhang> onxy: do you have another connection you can log in on, so that I can help walk you through this, or is this it?
<onxy> i have my desktop i will have to sign out for a min and get the stuff ready so i can talk to you from there
<DreadKnight666> is there any way to have konversation in the systray so i can minimize it there?
<DreadKnight666> oh.. i found the settings.. thanks anywya :)
<jpatrick> DreadKnight666: oh, beat me to it... :)
 * bobesponja_ is back.
<onxy> bazhang: i have to install mirc on the desktop real quick
<jhutchins> nsh: You still there?
 * bobesponja is away: Gone away for now.
<DreadKnight666> xD
<Dr_willis> mIRC - Ick. :)
<jpatrick> !away > bobesponja
 * bobesponja_ is back.
<jpatrick> !away > bobesponja_
<jpatrick> (in case the other nick didn't get it)
<Dr_willis> :)
<onxy> bazhang: what is the difference in the livecd and the alternate?
<jhutchins> onxy: Alternate allows more options for dealing with unsupported hardware; text-based install rather than GUI.
 * nsh all kinds of here
<suppaman> hi
<onxy> jhutchins: what is GUI?
<suppaman> when trying to connect via ssh using a  newly created account I get a :
<suppaman> Your account has expired; please contact your system administrator
<jhutchins> nsh: For some reason it seems most players in linux have their own EQ, and I don't think I've seen a separate one that goes "between" the player and the mixer.
<suppaman> onxy: Graphic User Interface
<suppaman> onxy: so the right answer is "an acronym"
<bazhang> onxy: a couple of differences--the main one being that the livecd can show you a desktop without installing
<nsh> jhutchins, yeah, i guessed as much. might be a good project for someone
 * nsh would do it but has 1/aleph0 skills in the code
<jhutchins> nsh: The mixer usually is a direct interface to the controls in the card and driver themselves, and they don't usually have an EQ.
 * nsh nods
<nsh> i suppose it depends on how the sound architecture works internally
<M1th> hi all!
<nsh> i mean, it's reasonably trivial to split a sound stream into frequency bands and then apply volume reduction to each individually
<onxy> bazhang: how big should the live cd be?
<nsh> but it's where in the process you do it without causing delays or requiring access to the realtime clock-mejiggie
<bazhang> onxy: in terms of MB? close to 700 iirc
<onxy> ok good so let me switch computers and i will be ready.
<jhutchins> nsh: Which is probably why it's either built in to most players or is a plugin.
<nsh> aye
<nsh> ah well
<nsh> s'no biggie
<nsh> i suppose the real audiophiles have hardware eq's in their superdolla mixer desks
<jhutchins> nsh: What player do you use?
<onyx> bazhang: ok im ready when you are
<nsh> mplayer at the moment. xmms if i want some gooey
<Webbmaster> dolphin is behaving strangely
<jhutchins> nsh: Both have eq's.
<bazhang> onyx: have you started up the livecd?
<Webbmaster> in the status bar, when no file is selected, it always names this same file
<onyx> bazhang: no do i reboot?
<onyx> bazhang: and start from disk?
<nsh> jhutchins, yeah. found it after i asked. thanks though man
<bazhang> onyx: put the disk in the disk drive and start from the disk--you may need to adjust the bios to choose the cd/dvd drive first
<onyx> the bios is setup to run cd/dvd as priority boot
<bazhang> kay, then go to it onyx
<bitbyte> can anyone point me to a document somewhere for setting up php5 under apache2 in Gutsy Gibbon please?
<onyx> bazhang: when the the gusty menu appears what option do i choose to test gutsy?
<bazhang> onyx: the top one is run or install (can't remember precise wording)
<onyx> bazhang: ok "start or install Kubuntu"
<bazhang> onyx: that is the one
<onyx> bazhang: it already messed up a small box popped up saying: I/O error  error reading boot cd
<onyx> bazhang: so that would be the cd i made correct?
<Dr_willis> Thats not a good sign.
<Dr_willis> Sounds like a bad cd to me.
<bazhang> onyx: then it is likely either faulty media (quality issue), the burn speed you burned the iso at, or some problem with the iso--which can be verified by checking the md5 sum
<onyx> bazhang: md5 sum can be checked where?
<surgy> in comp-fusion it seams like adept is minimised and wont close
<Webbmaster> can anyone help me with dolphin acting wierd?
<bazhang> onyx: where did you get the cd from? the official website, a torrent or other
<onyx> bazhang: i aquired the cd from the official website so that leaves user error in creating the cd
<BluesKaj> nsh, have looked into the possibilty of linux software for your soundcard , especially if you have a pci card that comes with software for windows ..some of these have optional eqs ...maybe an equivalent is available in linux
<nsh> BluesKaj, ah, that's a good idea
<bazhang> onyx: that seems likely--probably cd quality or burn speed, which should be fairly low iirc
<jhutchins> ah! New fon arrived yesterday.
<onyx> bazhang: so i shall reburn it then.
 * nsh will wait til he updates his distroteque, which is long overdubious but predicated on laptop and its pretty little dvd-writher aquiescing from the unfortunate incident of the upended water glass
<nsh> (in layman's terms)
<nsh> wait, convalescing? probably that one
<BluesKaj> nsh, uhoh :)
<bazhang> onyx: I have to run out for a while--work related--I shall be back, but there are many other people here who can help while I am gone. Hope to hear from you later :}
<nsh> yah
<nsh> annoying thing is had just come back from the manufacturer's from being repaired
<nsh> but i don't think the warranty covers acts of clod
<onyx> bazhang: thankyou for that help very much
<jhutchins> onyx: Before you reburn, make sure of the md5sum of the downloaded iso.  They can get corrupted in transfer or (more often) cut off a bit before the end, which throws them off badly.
<jhutchins> onyx: the site where you downloaded it will have the md5sum to compare.
<onyx> i got it from the kubuntu download mirror
<jhutchins> onyx: No guarantee that it's correct, check it.
<DreadKnight666> how do i block people in kopete?
<DreadKnight666> :(
<onyx> jhutchins: where do i check the md5sum?
<jhutchins> onyx: The other thing you can do is check the md5sum of the actual CD once it's burned, but usually it's easier to tell your burner software to verify it.
<jhutchins> onyx: md5sum <filename>.iso, and download the md5sum.txt from the web site.
<jhutchins> Or to verify the CD, md5sum /dev/<cd>
<jhutchins> The CD should have the same md5sum as the iso.
<onyx> jhutchins: so right now...as of last night i installed fiesty, and the os installed, but when i tried booting it, it will freeze up
<onyx> jhutchins: what do you think?
<onyx> what does it mean when in the bootup safemode, says drivers are unmounted
<Radi01> Personally: I would download gutsy and burn it at a slow speed and then install it.
<onyx> perfect i am in the process of do that
<Radi01> You will thank yourself.
<onyx> yeah fiesty wouldn't unmout the drivers after the os was installed
<Tm_T> hi kids
<TimS> What kde kicker applets monitor cpu and memory usage?
<TimS> I used to have one, but I have forgotten it
<Radi01> performance monitor.
<TimS> Any in the reppos?
<TimS> I used to have it but I cant remeber its name
<Remorzar> hmm... in my applet list it called System Monitor... i think it was in packat kicker-applets
<Remorzar> s/packat/package
<Radi01> Menu>system>performance monitor.
<lombra> hi all.
<lombra> anybody use pykota?
<TimS> Ill take a look Remorzar, thanks.
<TimS> Radi01: I would like an alternative to that one
<Radi01> k
<Remorzar> Menu>system>performance monitor. != kickek applet
<TimS> I had a completly text based one, no graphs, just temperatures and percentages
<Remorzar> s/kickek/kicker :)
<TimS> !kima
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kima - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TimS> !info kima
<ubotu> kima: kicker monitoring applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 114 kB, installed size 448 kB
<TimS> Thaats the one
<Remorzar> nice applet...
<bucatoamano> hello how can i do to create a widget resible with kommander ?
<remotechief_311> is konserve a good backup program?
<cloakable> no
<cloakable> :P
<cloakable> well, depends on what you want to do
<DreadKnight666> what's the best restore program out there?  a hdd of mine failed...
<cloakable> Ow
<excitatory> remotechief_311: kbackup might be more powerful..
<remotechief_311> excitatory: ok...
<remotechief_311> is there any program to create a full partition-copy?
<ScorpKing> dd
<ScorpKing> remotechief_311: dd if=/dev/<partition> of=mydiskimage.img
<onyx> i downloaded  gutsy, and when ran it, but then it came up saying there is no buffering space avalible...waht does this mean?
<remotechief_311> ScorpKing: thanks
<ScorpKing> yw
<onyx> i just got the black screen ...noo
<popdog123> hello all
<popdog123> i've just installed kubuntu 7.10 and i tried to play a song with amarok and it said that i don't have a codec(the song was mp3)
<r0y4l> hi guys! does anyone know why i don't have "xmms" support in my media control applet?
<Radi01> libxzine-1-ffmpeg
<ardchoille> popdog123: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<popdog123> thanks
<puppetmaster> hi everyone
<popdog123> by the way
<popdog123> has anyone tested kde 4 rc1?
<puppetmaster> My boot screen doesn't work
<Kohlrabi> puppetmaster: you mean kdm/gdm?
<puppetmaster> and it give me a messege when I choose kubuntu from the grub menu
<puppetmaster> and then after that
<puppetmaster> it comes this messege: Sunc. out of range
<jpatrick> popdog123: there should be an install codec button or something
<jpatrick> r0y4l: because kde doesn't support xmms
<puppetmaster> Sync. out of range
<r0y4l> jpatrick: hm no way to get it working?
<ScorpKing> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<r0y4l> jpatrick: some weeks ago it worked...
<jpatrick> r0y4l: not that I know of..
<r0y4l> hm
<puppetmaster> So anyone
<ScorpKing> !find kde-xmms
<genii> I'm tempted to tell you to get a better monitor. But failing that, edit xorg.conf and put in the proper horizontal and vertical rates your monitor supports.
<ubotu> Package/file kde-xmms does not exist in gutsy
<vzduch> !find xmms-kde
<ubotu> Found: xmms-kde
<vzduch> !info xmms-kde
<ubotu> xmms-kde: MP3 player integrated into the KDE panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2-2 (gutsy), package size 599 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<r0y4l> ScorpKing: kde-xmms is no solution for me, to big
<ScorpKing> oh ok
<r0y4l> there's no suitable theme
<r0y4l> my panel is very small
<r0y4l> no theme fits to my panel :(
<ScorpKing> it's easy to make themes
<r0y4l> hm y?
<ScorpKing> i made one. ;)
<r0y4l> hm
<genii> puppetmaster: I'm tempted to tell you to get a better monitor. But failing that, edit xorg.conf and put in the proper horizontal and vertical rates your monitor supports.
<ardchoille> r0y4l: There's an xmms applet for kicker. Do this: apt-cache search xmms | grep kde
<genii> Look up the specs from the manufacturer or so on
<ScorpKing> r0y4l: the themes are in /usr/share/apps/xmms-kde/
<jhutchins> r0y4l: Why not just make your panel bigger?
<ardchoille> r0y4l: nvm, you seem to have found it while I was searching
<r0y4l> jhutchins: hm no place for makeing it bigger ;-)
<DM|> wow... KDE is not at all VNC friendly
<r0y4l> ScorpKing: i'll try that
<puppetmaster> ok
<ScorpKing> r0y4l: there's a .rc (settings) file and a .tgz (graphics) file for every theme
<r0y4l> ok
<ScorpKing> DM|: why? it works for me :P
<DM|> ScorpKing tried on two diff machines, gives me Xerrors, feisty and gutsy
<DM|> bad errors, freezes up for a sec too
<ScorpKing> what are the errors?
<davidbunny> hey people .. i got some problems with my wireless card in my notebook ... it is a broadcom ...can anybody help me??
<ScorpKing> !bcm
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ScorpKing> silly bot.
<davidbunny> ok .. i ll take a look .. thanx
<genii> !ndiswrapper
<genii> Hmm
<remotechief_311> Is it possible to install Adobe Photoshop Elements (DVD) with wine?
<DM|> ScorpKing although.. its has no problems with ssh
<Kohlrabi> davidbunny: I "fixed" my wifi-problems by upgrading to 7.10, but your mileage may vary :\
<ScorpKing> davidbunny: if you don't find anything come back here. a few guys, including myself, has a broadcom card
<ubuntu__> hi there
 * ScorpKing gives ubotu a tripple vodka and hopes it will help..
<davidbunny> ok .... thanks guys !!! I will try to configure it
<ubuntu__> I am having a problem to install kubuntu 7.10
<ScorpKing> which is?
<ubuntu__> It seems that I have a problem with the installer
<ubuntu__> when I click on the installer, It does not open
<ScorpKing> how much ram do you have?
<ubuntu__> 512
<ScorpKing> ah. thats enough
<ScorpKing> try to start it from konsole
<ubuntu__> I am running it on a P4 2Ghz
<Radi01> Did it boot from the cd or did you boot then click on icon.
<ubuntu__> nobody to help me?
<ubuntu__> I am using the livecd now
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: There is an alternative install CD which you may need, but it should work.  Did you burn the CD yourself?
<ubuntu__> yes
<ScorpKing> i'm not sure what the cli command is for the installer
<DM|> FFS
<rohan> a strange and weird problem is occurring .. in kde system settings i can't get into the administrator mode of any module
<rohan> date and time, user manager, login manager etc
<DM|> installing kubuntu-desktop borked ALL of my VNC
<ardchoille> ubuntu__: Open a terminal and run the installer to see if there is any error output: ubiquity
<ubuntu__> I burnt it at speed 8
<rohan> neither from kcontrol
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: Did you verify the burn, and did you verify the md5sum of the iso you downloaded?
<ubuntu__> yes
<rohan> no error message is shown, just i get back to the same page non-admin privs one
<ubuntu__> the live cd is working fine
<ubuntu__> I am just using it now
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: Not entirely true, as the installer is part of the live CD.
<remotechief_311> I must have a driver for a PCMCIA to USB 2.0 - Card (Kubuntu Gutsy)
<genii> rohan: Are you trying to access it from the default first user that was made when you installed ? eg: does that user have sudo rights
<Radi01> rohan:  is it a new install?
<rohan> also can someone please show me the output of cat /etc/timezone ?
<ScorpKing> i tried  to install 7.10 on a box today but the installer wouldn't start. so same problem here
<rohan> genii: yes, the user has sudo privs and i've edited sudoers to add nopasswd for myself
<rohan> Radi01: fresh install, been using it from a month or so
<rohan> problem occurred recently only
<Radi01> k
<ubuntu__> what should i write to run the installer from terminal?
<jhutchins> rohan: Have you rebooted?
<rohan> jhutchins: should i ? :o
<Radi01> lol yes
<jhutchins> rohan: Sometimes timestamps get out of sync.
<ardchoille> ubuntu__: ubiquity
<rohan> also, can somone please show me their /etc/timezone file ? here it is - $ cat /etc/timezone
<rohan> User defined
<rohan> i think it should be Asia/Calcutta for me ..
<ubuntu__> I wrote but nothing
<DM|> Whats the command to uninstall KDE? its  borked everything
<rohan> what could've changed it to "User Defined"
<DM|> !removekde
<ubotu> Want to remove gnome/kde/xfce completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<ScorpKing> rohan: Africa/Johannesburg on this box
<rohan> DM|: do you mean the menus etc ?
<ubuntu__> it try to run and then nothing
<ubuntu__> no eror output
<rohan> ScorpKing: omfg .. something _really_ weird is happening
<DM|> rohan i mean all of KDE
<jac0b-work> can anyone recommend a linux compatible print server
<rohan> DM|: no, i mean what did it bork ? the menus ?
<DM|> rohan it borked my vnc
<remotechief_311> Isn't there a PCMCIA - USB 2 - Card driver?
<ScorpKing> !cups | jac0b-work
<ubotu> jac0b-work: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DM|> rohan i had it running perfectly fine and decided to install KDE for fun, wel not it just resets my connection to the vncserver when i connect, even to GNOME
<remotechief_311> ^^
<jhutchins> jac0b-work: You mean something to plug directly into the printer, as opposed to putting a linux PC next to it?
<ScorpKing> DM|: what connection do you have?
<DM|> ScorpKing ?, lan
<ubuntu__> oh when I typed sudo ubiquity , the output is " BUS ERROR (core dumped)
<ScorpKing> DM|: oh ok. nvm
<ubuntu__> nvm? what does it mean?
<ScorpKing> nevermind
<Kohlrabi> nevermind
<ardchoille> ubuntu__: First of all you don't use sudo for gui apps. Secondly, you don't need sudo for ubiquity
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: I still recommend verifying the md5sum of the CD.
<ubuntu__> ok I will  reboot to see
<Kohlrabi> ?
<jac0b-work> jhutchins: yeah basically a usb to rj45
<jac0b-work> I was looking at the DLink DP-301u
<KomiaPoika> does gusty allow to set up dual display easily?
<jhutchins> jac0b-work: Well, if it says it works with Windows & Mac, it's probably ok, but it should say unix/linux too somewhere.
<jhutchins> jac0b-work: Actually, if it's windows-only, you should be able to use samba to print to it, so no issues.
<jac0b-work> I have googled it and people have siad they got it to work with fedora (I think) but I was just wanting to see if anyone on here has one
<KomiaPoika> does gusty allow to encrypt filesystem at install like debian does?
<JiZZ0> how can i change resolution in kubuntu 7.10
<jhutchins> JiZZ0: I use krandrtray
<jhutchins> Ctrl-Alt-<keypad+/-> works too.
<ardchoille> jhutchins: Which package is krandtray in?
<Radi01> I put kima on my sys: Where did it load too.
<ardchoille> jhutchins: nvm, found it
<MarcC> is it possible to set Konqueror as the default file manager rather than dolphin?
<Kohlrabi> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<rohan> it didn't work .. i still can't access kcontrol things to work as admin
<rohan> wtf do i do now :-/
<rohan> this just appeared .. never seen this problem before
<MarcC> beautiful, thanks Kohlrabi
<Kohlrabi> MarcC: np, bot did the work ;)
<KomiaPoika> does gutsy allow to set up dual display easily?
<Radi01> Where did (kima) load itself to.
<h1st0_> Is there not a way to change the resolution in KDE?
<h1st0_> I can't find it.
<ScorpKing> rohan: try kdesu kcontrol
<Radi01> yes system setings
<h1st0_> Radi01: where in system settings
<Radi01> there is an icon monitor and display
<rohan> ScorpKing: yes that works
<ScorpKing> :D
<h1st0_> Radi01: There is no resolution change setting in mine though.  I have kde-core installed not kubuntu
<ScorpKing> rohan: that's running as root so don't change things you can change as normal user
<Radi01> ah then i cant help sry.
<ScorpKing> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jac0b-work> does anyone use skype?
<bjames> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 and have installed something that has added loads of needless kde control module applications to "Applications | Other" - how do I get rid of this stuff?
<rohan> ScorpKing: i think there are loads of bugs already reported ..
<rohan> ScorpKing: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/15001
<ScorpKing> oh ok
<Kohlrabi> jac0b-work: I did, once, on 7.04
<jac0b-work> more specifically does anyone use the usbb2k skype device
<rohan> Riddell: are you around ?
<Megget> hey, why don't i get any sound when i play songs in amarok?
<Megget> anyone?
<rohan> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<remotechief_311> driver for a PCMCIA to USB 2 Card ?!?!
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | remotechief_311
<ubotu> remotechief_311: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<jhutchins> remotechief_311: google the actual chipset for the card, available by doing sudo lspci in a konsole.
<jhutchins> !patience | remotechief_311
<ubotu> remotechief_311: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<remotechief_311> ubotu: thanks for the answers
<Radi01>  ¿ʇı xıɟ ı uɐɔ ʍoɥ 'uʍop ǝpısdn sı uǝǝɹɔs ʎɯ
<vasilisa> Can someone help? I used envy to install drivers for my ATI and now everything is ridiculously slow.....even slower if i dont have compiz on.
<Assid> err.. does compiz work better with ubuntu thn it does with kubuntu?
 * genii flips Radi01's screen 180 degrees
<vasilisa> im in kubuntu....
<Radi01> ah: Much better/thanks.
<genii> Radi01: :)
<genii> Assid: Generally, yes
<Assid> any particular reason ?
<genii> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<genii> Hmm. i see the factoid is now different for Envy
<genii> Assid: The gnome window manager works differently than the kde window manager
<vasilisa> i also tried the restricted one earlier and it did the same thing, which is why i changed it
<genii> vasilisa ... bleh, they left. So impatient
<Assid> genii: so would make more sense to use that ?
<genii> Assid: Much depends on your hardware, how tolerable lag in compiz you are willing to have, etc etc etc.
<Assid> err.. i wanna avoid as much lag as possible
<Assid> the better it performs.. the better i feel
<genii> Assid: what kind of video you have?
<genii> ATI,NVidia,S3, Intel etc etc
<Assid> genii: multiple installations.. my dell lappy has a ati radeon .. my sisters.. frankly i dont know..
<Assid> i would like to use it as my desktop... but i do toomany other things on it
<Assid> and i cant get the latest dreamweaver (too used to this) to work on wine
<genii> Assid: Generally speaking ATI are the hardest to get working with compiz
<Assid> genii: and this desktop is a nvidia 8600gts
<genii> Assid: My laptop has an intel 945g it works out of the box with 7.10 kubuntu and compiz. Yet my other 2 boxes, an ati x1650 won't do composite for compiz, the nvidia 7600gt works with compiz but has strange screen remnant etc in kubuntu yet works well in gnome. so the mileage varies greatly
<ScorpKing> !botabuse > ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> :)
<genii> !scorpabuse > ubotu
<genii> ;)
<ScorpKing> haha
<Assid> genii: hrmm ok
<Assid> i do prefer kde, mainly cause the codebase ive heard is much quicker
<Assid> but at the same time. i do want it to work right
<Assid> my kubuntu installation (final release) keeps acting super strange.. like it wants to update to final.. and im like wtf
<mneisen> Hi, when i want to transform a PS to PDF using ps2pdf, the resulting PDF has letter format instead of A4 format. Any hints?! Thanks in advance!
<ScorpKing> mneisen: man ps2pdf . maybe that will help
<mneisen> ScorpKing: Thanks for the pointer, but i already Read The Fine Manual ... :-D
<ScorpKing> hmm.. google? ;)
<mneisen> will try
<ScorpKing> and try ##linux as well
<bjames> I'm running ubuntu and for some reason a kde application called "CGI Scripts" has been installed in my "Applications | Other" menu
<bjames> what is it?
<joseph> brandon james?
<jhutchins> bjames: Well, you could try it and see, or you could ask in #ubuntu, since this is #kubuntu.
<bjames> yes, this is kubuntu
<bjames> it's a KDE program!
<bjames> argh
<bjames> :S
<joseph> heh
<joseph> try #kde?
<bjames> tried there
<bjames> <silence>
<joseph> yeah, sometimes you just have to hang around and be patient
<joseph> !volunteers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins> bjames: actually, it's not a kde program.
<joseph> ok, i forgot the ubotu thing for that.
<jhutchins> !info cgiscripts
<ubotu> Package cgiscripts does not exist in gutsy
<bjames> really?
<jhutchins> !find cgi
<ubotu> Found: apache2-mpm-event, apache2-mpm-prefork, apache2-mpm-worker, cgilib, perl-modules (and 81 others)
<bjames> as it says "KDE control module" on the title bar
<vasilisa> okay im using the restricted ATI driver now. 3D graphics work... but the textures are COMPLETELY miffed
<adyy> e careva roman pe aici??
<bjwebb> hi, dolphins being strange
<vasilisa> in fact it looks like noise
<bjames> and there were lots of other programs like it that I removed by removing kde stuff that I don't want
<nosredna_ekim> vasilisa: what version of the ATI drivers?
<vasilisa> nosredna_ekim: um i dunno, hold on.... its whatever is undeer system settings / restricted drigvers
<nosredna_ekim> vasilisa: ok...8.34
<nosredna_ekim> vasilisa: what graphics card?
<bjwebb> when im not hovering over a file, the status bar in dolphin says "BROKEN TRANSLATION", why, any ideas?
<vasilisa> nosredna_ekim: before i go looking hard, is there a command to tell me?
<psyfly> has anyone ever tried this? -- >http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<psyfly> vasilisa: check this page out
<nosredna_ekim> !info fglrx
<ubotu> Package fglrx does not exist in gutsy
<vasilisa> psyfly: That is nvidia
<vasilisa> im ATI
<nosredna_ekim> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 8357 kB, installed size 22472 kB
<psyfly> works for ati
<psyfly> check the writup
<nosredna_ekim> vasilisa: ah... 8.37
<vasilisa> nosredna_ekim: I already have that
<vasilisa> Envy is ~BAD~
<Linux_Galore> Yeah, I run "envy" when I have problems with ati/nvidia
<vasilisa> i just tried it and it totally screwed up my system
<MaTiAz> :|
<psyfly> oooh
<vasilisa> even my desktop icons were wierd
<psyfly> lol
<psyfly> ok I havnt tried it yet
<adyy> DC++ send me plzzz
<psyfly> was busy downloading
<Linux_Galore> Ive used envy a few times now always works for me
<bjwebb> anyone able to help me?
<psyfly> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosredna_ekim> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<adyy> send me DC++ for kubuntu pplzzZ????
<nosredna_ekim> ktorrent?
<adyy> DC++
<adyy> live
<nosredna_ekim> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<adyy> no
<adyy> torrent
<adyy> DC++
<nosredna_ekim> I don't think there is a port for linux
<nosredna_ekim> vasilisa: so which graphics card do you have?
<nosredna_ekim> vasilisa: "lspci"
<Linux_Galore> nosredna_ekim: ktorrent is installed by default and allows you to do p2p
<nosredna_ekim> Linux_Galore: I know.
<vasilisa> nosredna_ekim: 	DiabloTek Radeon X700 Super / 512MB DDR2 / PCI Express / DVI / VGA / TV-Out / Video Card
<vasilisa> found it
<nosredna_ekim> vasilisa: hmm ok. search google for the "x700 linux fglrx"
<nosredna_ekim> there might be known problems with it
<Linux_Galore> cant wait for the new official ATI FOSS drivers to become mature
<nosredna_ekim> yeah, and that goes for nouveau too
<vasilisa> not having much luck
<Linux_Galore> nosredna_ekim: accept nouveau wont ever be official
<vasilisa> could me having a 64 bit processor and a 32 bit installation of linux be a problem?
<nosredna_ekim> no.
<nosredna_ekim> so what exactly happens?
<Linux_Galore> vasilisa: shouldnt matter
<adyy> iours have DC++????????????????????
<vasilisa> nosredna_ekim: Well the start menu takes a few milliseconds longer to load up o you can actually see it drawing, the net's a bit slower and 3d graphics are completyely screwed up. Without the proprietary driver i cant even load up nexuiz, but WITH it, the levels all look like cucuit boards
<adyy> DC++ its 1 prg dl films and other
<vasilisa> same with every other 3d program by the way
<Linux_Galore> vasilisa: Ive been running the 32 bit variants of linux on my core 2 machines for a while now
<vasilisa> ok
<nosredna_ekim> vasilisa: you wouldn't happen to have XGL installed would you?
<nosredna_ekim> !DC++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dc++ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vasilisa> nosredna_ekim: i dunno, i dont see why i would have
<adyy> join  # tabaci
<vasilisa> nosredna_ekim: >.>
<nosredna_ekim> vasilisa: "apt-cache policy xserver-xgl"
<vasilisa> Installed: 1:1.1.99.1~git20070727-0ubuntu3
<vasilisa> c.c
<adyy> hoo send me appz for linux kubuntu ...other???
<psyfly> er
<nosredna_ekim> vasilisa: "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl"
<psyfly> anyone know where the repositories thing is in kubunto?
<vasilisa> nosredna_ekim: ill have to restart x, brb
<nosredna_ekim> psyfly: Adept->adept->manage repositories
<vasilisa> ok.... that worked c.c
<vasilisa> XD
<adyy> send me appz for torrents
<adyy> plzzz
<vasilisa> YOU IS MY HEROZ
<vasilisa> :3
<vasilisa> adyy use ktorrent
<adyy> yes
<adyy> but not startd torrents
<XenThraL> hi, having trouble getting amarok to see my MTP device (zen micro)
<Alonea> ok, so I made a new user and tried to use adept, but it won't accept my root password. I tried the new user's password and mine. neither work.
<XenThraL> tried the forums but it seems all posts there refer to older versions of amarok (1.4.4 and such)
<adyy> hoo have new music??
<nosredna_ekim> Alonea: add the new user to the sudo and admin groups
<Alonea> nosredna_ekim: alrighty. thanks
<nosredna_ekim> XenThraL: go to #amarok they may be able to help you better
<george_> hey which is the best torrent client ?
<george_> at least the fastest one
<george_> is there a way to improve the speed ??? anyone
<Alonea> george_: ktorrent is what I usually use in linux. windows I use utorrent. speed isn't program related.
<dPix> hi
<george_> i am using ktorrent too alonea
<Alonea> george_: note that torrent download and upload speeds depend on your router settings, how many seeds and peers are also uploading/downloading, and how many things you are downloading uploading. You might want to cap your upload speed while downloading.
<george_> but i wish i could dl faster
<trappist> real men use btdownloadcurses
<dPix> wow, can anyone help me?
<genii> george_: Run 2 different clients and point them at the same torrent, works well for me
<Alonea> trappist: good thing I am not a man.
<dPix> partitions are driving me crazy :-(
<trappist> Alonea: indeed!
<trappist> dPix: do you have a question?
<george_> wow is it possible genil ?
<dPix> trappist: yes
<dPix> trappist: I've got SDA and SDB
<dPix> trappist: Where should I mount the SWAP?
<Alonea> george_: and of course it also depends on you internet speeds and what port you are using. I prefer a port in the 50,000 range.
<trappist> dPix: I would mount it as the first partition on the least-used drive
<Alonea> brb
<genii> george_: I often run from two machines inside the network, 1 using ktorrent and one using utorrent and the d/l is significantly fstaer for both since they inter-share. but you can also on same box do the same thing, run two clients and feed them the same torrent
<dPix> trappist: I'm working with the partitions from this LiveCD of Kubuntu I'm using right now
<dPix> trappist: with QTParted
<george_> but how i know that i am not dl the same file twice?
<dPix> trappist: I had formatted SDB but in media it does not appear as a EXT3 but it should
<trappist> dPix: I would say, /var and /home (if they're separate partitions) should be on one drive, and swap should be on the other, as the first partition
<trappist> dPix: sdb is a drive, not a partition
<genii> george_: point them at the same dir to save in
<dPix> trappist: yes, but it doesnt seem to recognized it as formatted EXT3
<george_> hmmm interesting
<george_> thinks genil
<george_> thanks*
<george_> thanks alonea
<trappist> dPix: it won't commit your changes (write the partition table, format the partitions) until you're done and you say do it
<genii> george_: But what i do is not let them share the same file but rather just whichever one finishes first i use that file then halt the other and wipe the partial there
<dPix> I did commint already
<trappist> I see.
<trappist> what partition is supposed to be ext3?
<wwZ|Commi> o.O
<wwZ|Commi> *narf*
<george_> genil: now i get lost =/
<george_> genii*
<dPix> SDB has SDB1 that is EXT3
<dPix> formatted already
<trappist> dPix: but sdb1 isn't showing as ext3?
<dPix> trappist: only in QTParted and when preaparing partitions for installing kubuntu
<dPix> trappist: but not in Konqueror or Dolphin
<trappist> dPix: konqeror and dolphin show it correctly and qtparted doesn't, or the other way around?
<dPix> trappist: way round
<dPix> Konqueror and Dolphin will not say SDB1 is EXT3
<trappist> well that's not really their purpose
<dPix> trappist: then?
<trappist> dPix: what are you trying to accomplish?
<onyx> im having problems with running gutsy after i just installed the os, it begins the kernel, then kubuntu, run the loadings and preping, scrolls down the window and i get black screen
<trappist> onyx: a guy in my office here had that problem.  He has to hit ctrl-alt-f1 then ctrl-alt-f7 iirc
<schnuppel> hi! i installed "ubuntu-desktop" on kubuntu and now want to get rid of it.. if i try to remove/purge it does not get all the packages it pulled in.. how can i get rid of those packages?
<dPix> trappist: I've got now: SDA -> SDA1: Fat32 (Kind of backup that came with PC), SDA2: NTFS (Windows XP that I want to eliminate, but not eliminate the backup) .   SDB -> SDB1: EXT3   (/HOME) 10 gigabtes
<dPix> trappist: SDA = 250 GB   HDD SDB = 250 GB HDD
<jhutchins> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<dPix> trappist: want to install Kubuntu taking off WINDOWS XP and everything but NOT the backup
<schnuppel> jhutchins: thank you, i'll have a look
<jhutchins> dPix: format sda2 as ext3 and install there.
<jhutchins> dPix: I believe you'll need the alt install CD to do that.
<trappist> dPix: ok, you wouldn't use konqueror/dolphin for that.  just boot to the live cd, tell it you want to handle the partitioning yourself, and don't wipe out the backup partition.
<dPix> jhutchins: I've got the Live cd
<jhutchins> dPix: I believe you'll need the alt install CD to do that.
<dPix> trapist: I was doing that right now
<schnuppel> jhutchins: do you know why "aptitude remove/purge ubuntu-desktop" does not "show a large list of package to remove"?
<dPix> trappist: but I'm stucked in step 4
<dPix> trappist: where partitions
<schnuppel> the last thing i did was "aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" and logged into gnome and played around a bit but i don't like it..
<jhutchins> schnuppel: because ubuntu-desktop is just a sort of wrapper for the packages that are installed.
<Megget> hey guys, what program should I get so I can view movies in firefox?
<schnuppel> ..anyway i will use the manual remove now :)
<dPix> jhutchins: I think I can do it with MANUALLY PARTITIONING before installing and QTPart.
<schnuppel> jhutchins: then the "PureKDE" page is wrong ;-)
<jhutchins> schnuppel: It's a null package that "depends" on the list of default gnome packages for ubuntu, so when you install it it pulls them all in, but removing it just removes the empty wrapper.
<schnuppel> (as for "Automated Removal")
 * jhutchins takes a moment to actually read the page...
<jhutchins> schnuppel: Yep.
<schnuppel> (and i thought aptitude tracks the dependecies for later removal?!)
<jhutchins> schnuppel: But it does say what to do if that doesn't work.
<schnuppel> anyway yes.. i'll do manual
<schnuppel> thanks again
<jhutchins> schnuppel: They may have changed the way they do meta-packages.
<schnuppel> hm possibly.. but it would be bad imho.. as install -> remove should work
<onyx> in Memtest86 what is ECC mode?
<dPix> trappist?
<schnuppel> it's an evil plan to force you to gnome j/k ;-)))
<jhutchins> schnuppel: Yeah, they're not symetrical though.
<Alonea> hmm..anyone know about root privileges on gusty with the upcoming kde4?
<Alonea> seems to be an issue for me at the moment.
<jhutchins> Hm.  Something appears to have killed my sound.
<jhutchins> ah, that's what that noise was, kicked the wallwart.
<Alonea> there isn't an issue with using sudo in the terminal, but with kdesu, which I heard is now kdesudo in gusty?
<trappist> dPix: sorry I gave up trying to get you to tell me what the problem is
<onyx> im trying to load gutsy but it keeps freezing on me at the preparing screen
<giacomo> hi people
<trappist> oh freezing
<schnuppel> hm this pure page seems to be incomplete.. i count 288 packages installed but the "PureKDE" page lists only 126 ?!
<jhutchins> onyx: If you have ecc ram it will test that.
<trappist> oh wayt onyx != dPix
<dPix> trappist: What?
<giacomo> sorry i'm a linux newbe, may someone help me please?
<dPix> trappist: my problem is easy to solve if you know how, I'm a newbie at this 2
<Alonea> giacomo: ask a question.
<dPix> but I learn easily
<giacomo> thanks alonea
<trappist> dPix: I just need to know what your actual problem is.
<dPix> trappist: ok
<Alonea> giacomo: well, no one can help you if you don't state what's wrong.
<dPix> trappist: I'm going to write it carefully so you can understand me
<giacomo> this is the problem: I have installed linux kubuntu in one hd, later I plug another hd with win pro, how can I re-edit the dual boot for them?
<giacomo> win xp pro*
<Alonea> giacomo: ok, quick question. is xp the first or second hdd?
<dPix> trappist: I've got SDA (SDA1 that I want to keep, SDA2 which can be deleted and format-gived) and SDB (250 GB's of free space)
<mm_work> anyone know the cmd to reset a console terminal back to default settings?
<giacomo> the second
<giacomo> it's slave
<Alonea> giacomo: Xp wont work if its not first and the workaround isn't easy (and I never tried it)
<giacomo> :(
<giacomo> so you tell me: i've to reinstall everything?
<giacomo> or plug hdd's in different way?
<Alonea> giacomo: no. jsut switch your hard drives. I made the same mistake once.
<Tachyon> I'm dual-booting Vista and Kubuntu.  I just tried to install Kubuntu 7.10 over my old Kubuntu install, but it halts at 63% of copying the files and gives me Errno 5.  Now, this isn't a big concern--but now if I restart my computer, GRUB gives me error 15.  How do I fix my boot record?
<giacomo> ok
<giacomo> and then?
<Alonea> giacomo: as for fixing your dual boot, its pretty easy. Lemme get the instructions. You will need your kubuntu cd to do it.
<giacomo> i have it
<giacomo> sorry what is lammy?
<giacomo> lemme*
<giacomo> (I'm not so good in english :P)
<trpr> its slang for let me
<giacomo> a ok thanks :D
<Alonea> giacomo: oh, sorry Lemme - Let me
<giacomo> ;)
<Alonea> giacomo: ok, go to this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and the "Quick Start" section
<giacomo> I've to learn some slang
<giacomo> thank you so much alonea
 * schnuppel waves goodbye to all the gnome packages
 * dPix waiting for answer from trappist
<onyx> when im loading gusty i cannot get past that section it either black screens, and i cannot exicute any commands, or the computer with not proceed any futher, is this a bad copy of linux?
<Alonea> giacomo: actually, do the Using the Desktop/LiveCD while preserving Windows Bootloader section. Its what I did.
<dPix> onyx: that happened to me before twice, I think is normal
 * trappist waiting for question from dPix 
<trappist> dPix: I understand those facts.  I still don't know what your problem is.
<dPix> trappist: can you join #dpix?
<dPix> trappist: I need to pass this partitioning step
<Alonea> giacomo: you also use these instructions if you ever need to retrieve your grub after you reinstalled windows due to it messing up or whatever.
<dPix> trappist: but don't know what to do
<trappist> dPix: I really don't mean to be rude, but there's really only so much effort I'm willing to put into discovering what your problem is, when I may not even have the solution.  If you can tell me exactly what you want to know, maybe I can answer you.
<giacomo> alonea: ok thanks :)
<dPix> trappist: ok
<mm_work> anyone know the cmd to reset a console terminal back to default settings?
<tubaman> mm_work: reset
<mm_work> lol, wow, okay, thank you, tubaman.
<Alonea> giacomo: no problem.
<tubaman> mm_work: that's what I'm here for
<george_> does anyone knows how to set 2 different clients of torrent to work and donwload at the same time ?
<dPix> trappist: now that you know the facts, I want to install Kubuntu in SDB that is free 250 gb's with no format, do I need for know SDA for something or it can wait till I format and start to use it for data?
<george_> the same torrent ...
<trappist> dPix: if you want to leave sda untouched, you don't have to use it at all.  or you can make use of it later, after you've installed, if you like.
<schnuppel> whom should one ask to fix the incomplete https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE page? open a bug in launchpad?!
<giacomo> alonea: I try now... hope well! thank you again ;) bye
<dPix> trappist: ok, then I should chose the option "Guided installation, use the hole disk SDB", right?
<puppetmaster> hi everyone
<trappist> dPix: if you don't have specific ideas about how you want partitioning handled, and if you want to leave sda alone, yes
<puppetmaster> I have a problem that my boot (kubuntu boot loading screen) doesn't appear
<puppetmaster> there is a messege Sunc. out of range
<dPix> trappist: before doing that, should I give EXT3 format to SDB or just let it as FREE
<Alonea> see you guys later.
<puppetmaster> Syunc. out of range
<trappist> dPix: sdb can't be ext3 - it's a drive, not a partition
<trappist> dPix: but, you shouldn't have to mess with it if you choose guided
<tubaman> I have gutsy on a thinkpad t42p, and suspend/hibernate work sporadically when closing the lid.  ideas?
<puppetmaster> so
<onyx> which would you prefer to load the livecd or the alternate?
<dPix> trappist: great, so if I choose the guided option I think Kubuntu will give the best divisions of space for SWAP/HOME/... right?
<dPix> trappist: 2GB RAM should be 1GB SWAP for example
<trappist> dPix: I don't know what it'll pick for swap.  the "best" size of swap depends on stuff it doesn't know, so if you know how much swap you want, how big you want /home and /var etc., don't use guided.
<dPix> trappist: I don't know /var /srv
<excitatory> dPix: with 2gb of ram, there is no need for 1gb of swap.. with that much ram, swap won't even be used..
<Tachyon> I'm dual-booting Vista and Kubuntu.  I just tried to install Kubuntu 7.10 over my old Kubuntu install, but it halts at 63% of copying the files and gives me Errno 5.  Now, this isn't a big concern--but now if I restart my computer, GRUB gives me error 15.  How do I fix my boot record?
<tubaman> excitatory, it depends on how many users/processes will be running concurrently
<corinth> Tachyon: Have you tried to install it a second time?
<trappist> excitatory: not exactly true.  depends on usage.
<tubaman> trappist, exactly!
<dPix> excitatory: I understand...
<excitatory> tubaman: true, but if someone would be setting up a system like that, they would probably not be considering the guided mode..
<Tachyon> corinth: Yes, same error during the installation.  I'm downloading the ISO again, but I don't know if I have another CD-R lying around...  I'd much rather just fix GRUB so I can boot into Windows and leave this for another day.
<dPix> but I'm going to use compiz-fusion
<excitatory> ..but maybe i'm wrong..
<dPix> I'm going to give this a good use
<dPix> I've chosen guiden
<tubaman> excitatory, what if this is grandpa setting up a workstation for his 6 grandkids who are visiting during the holidays.
<dPix> hahaha
<excitatory> ok, ok..
<puppetmaster> hey any body please
<puppetmaster> I have a problem that my boot (kubuntu boot loading screen) doesn't appear
<tubaman> puppetmaster, is your monitor on?
<puppetmaster> yes
<zibrah3ed> The logo doesn't appear and it boots/
<puppetmaster> I'm talking from inside kubuntu
<puppetmaster> the system is up and running
<zibrah3ed> So you want the logo?
<puppetmaster> but the kubuntu boot loading screan doesnat appear
<puppetmaster> instead this messege appear: Sync.out of range
<zibrah3ed> The os selection screen of grub?
<applecutter> Hi, has anybody experience with devede for creating DVD-ISOs ???
<puppetmaster> I edited the resolution in xorg.conf
<puppetmaster> and now the commands appear
<puppetmaster> how do I repair the boot loading screen
<corinth> Tachyon: Downloading it again sounds like the best idea. Your system might be damaged beyong Grub, anyway.
<puppetmaster> ?
<Sempron3800> kubuntu is a pile of monkey poo
<zibrah3ed> puppetmaster: xorg.conf should have a backup unless you edited it by hand
<zibrah3ed> puppetmaster: look in /etc/X11
<tubaman> puppetmaster: revert the xorg.conf back the the orig and adjust the resolution using the graphical tool inside KDE
<Sempron3800> kubuntu is a pile of monkey pooo
<zibrah3ed> Then leave
<puppetmaster> no
<Sempron3800> ok
<puppetmaster> I tried this and the same problem
<Radi01> Then we like monkey poo/Leave us monkey poos alone.
<puppetmaster> So
<excitatory> so i'm attempting to setup dual displays..  on a fresh gutsy install, xrandr reports both of my monitors with accurate details.  after i install the restricted ati driver, xrandr only reports one screen.. is this normal?  should i use the free driver?  is there a good guide for this?
<zibrah3ed> excitatory: Unless you are gaming I have found no real reason to use the proprietary ati driver
<t4m1n0> does aynone here uses deluge ? I don't know where went tool bar :S How can I get back info for a files and peers... ? http://shrani.si/f/2z/LL/1OK7pghY/screenshotdeluge.jpg  anyone ?
<karl> what is the name for the ati driver package? not fglrx, but ati itself. I want to upgrade my driver.
<excitatory> zibrah3ed: you know.. i was sort of coming to that conclusion.. but wasn't quite sure if the ati driver was good enough..
<sMonk> Hello, I have been using Kubuntu 7.10 for about a month now, yesterday for some reason GRUB decided to give me an Error 2, can some one please help me? I'm running off the live CD of 7.4 (can't find the 7.10)
<excitatory> karl: well, just use the restricted driver manager, since there are multiple packages.. or type apt-cache search fglrx
<karl> how do i get to the restricted driver manager?
<sense_> I'm having bit of trouble with Adept. Anything I try to install, it just complains it'd conlfict with previous packages, or alternatively just plain crashes. Running Kubuntu 7.10, just installed earlier this evening.
<karl> iḿ used to going through the command line
<zibrah3ed> system settings -> advanced -> restricted driver manager
<sMonk> karl: Use the "K" button, goto "system settings" then goto the "advanced" tab
<karl> thx
<karl> what if iḿ not using the driver at the time?
<karl> Iḿ trying to do dual head between an ati pci card and a agp nvidia card
<karl> using nv and ati
<karl> but i think my ati driver isnt good for it, so i want to upgrade it
<sMonk> Hello, I have been using Kubuntu 7.10 for about a month now, yesterday for some reason GRUB decided to give me an Error 2, can some one please help me? I'm running off the live CD of 7.4 (can't find the 7.10)
<zibrah3ed> sMonk: it's a problem with the partition, bad blocks or whatever- a reformat using live CD of choice should work- if you can afford to lose the data.
<tubaman> sMonk: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/ubuntu-6.10-grub-error-2-help-534566/
<schnuppel> is there actually a koffice4 snapshot build for gutsy somewhere?
<jhutchins> schnuppel: S'posed to be.
<schnuppel> jhutchins: as in "probably released in the next few days/weeks" or as in "i want it too"? ;)
<jhutchins> As in supposedly included in the gutsy release, so you can have it now, though it's a couple of months old probably.
<jhutchins> schnuppel: So nice of you to volunteer to help with the testing!
<jhutchins> Harumph.   kde.org is only listing the Novell packages.
<schnuppel> hm ..well testing someting that is a couple of month old will not be so productive... but i'm willing to test a newer version! :-)
<jhutchins> schnuppel: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<schnuppel> jhutchins: this is only kde4 not koffice 2 for kde4?! ..
<tubaman> I have gutsy on a thinkpad t42p, and suspend/hibernate work sporadically when closing the lid.  ideas?
<zibrah3ed> schnuppel; This seems to point to a koffice 2 package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/koffice2/1.9.95-0ubuntu2
<walkover> Hey everybody! Im running kubuntu gutsy and i want that fancy 3d desktop. I just can't seem to find it in the repositories. I search for beryl, compiz and emerald and i found nothing! Is it called something else or do i need another mirror? In that case - Which?.
<schnuppel> zibrah3ed:  thanks!
<walkover> anyone?
<zibrah3ed> walkover: Make sure you have the universe and multiverse repos enabled
<walkover> I hope i have, or else i will be embaressed ;D ill check..
<walkover> got both!
<zibrah3ed> walkover: I checked it is in the universe repo try refreshing the repos
<corinth> Here's an interesting question.
<walkover> apt-cache search beryl = nothing
<walkover> after update
<zibrah3ed> walkover: apt-get install compiz
<corinth> Anyone recommend some packages that they think are essential to their Kubuntu that don't come installed by default?
<walkover> for kde?
<walkover> Is that not for gnome?
<zibrah3ed> walkover: both can use it
<zibrah3ed> I would install emerald as well
<walkover> Ok ill try!
<walkover> thanks
<zibrah3ed> It will require an x server restsart
<walkover> what happened to beryl?
<walkover> i used to use beryl with emerald
<onyx> i am installing gutsy right now with a daul boot, i have three partitions, i set up my linux drive, but it wont let me mount the recovery partition or windows partition...why is this?
<zibrah3ed> walkover: Beryl and compiz have rejoind
<walkover> aah that explains it all
<zibrah3ed> onyx: are they NTFS partitions
<Nuked> anyone in here fairly well versed in video encoding?
<onyx> zirrah3ed: thank you for your help
<walkover> fingers crossed - restarting X
<zibrah3ed> onyx: ntfs-config is a gui for ntfs3g that is rather easy, in konsole type: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<zibrah3ed> onyx: then to start type : sudo ntfs-config
<onyx> zibrah3ed: thank you
<Radi01> sudo apt-get uninstall bill gates
<zibrah3ed> I think the anti-competition missiles would launch if you typed that command
<Radi01> We have anti missles for the anti missles competition....made in china.
<zibrah3ed> With high amounts of lead?
<Radi01> And nutritious mercury.
<nosrednaekim> PERFECT for toothpaste
<zibrah3ed> Botchelism anyone?
<nosrednaekim> there is probably a CHuck Norris joke in here somewhere..
<zibrah3ed> Nah too easy
<Radi01> Mcguyver.
<Radi01> I just purchased another fine product made in china: its a new monitor  brb let me hook it up.
<Radi01>  ¿ʇı xıɟ ı uɐɔ ʍoɥ 'uʍop ǝpısdn sı uǝǝɹɔs ʎɯ
<zibrah3ed> Stand on your head until It can make it to your cube
<zibrah3ed> IT
<nosrednaekim> Radi01: use the compiz freewins plugin
<Radi01> lol
<nosrednaekim> and how the heck dod you write that?
<Radi01> My cube is only 3ft square.
<zibrah3ed> Mine is 2 ft cubed
<zibrah3ed> have to lay down
<Nuked> nosrednaekim, that was pretty weird.. the upside down stuff
<draik> Can someone please take a look into why I cannot record something on my desktop... http://www.draikunderlord.com/uplink.ogg
<zibrah3ed> draik: did you get the progear reader working
<draik> zibrah3ed: Nope. Everything on it died shortly thereafter.
<sMonk> I'm still having problems with GRUB, I keep getting Error 2, I'd like to avoid formatting and re-installing if I could.
<sMonk> Can anyone give me some suggestions
<draik> sMonk: Have you tried SGD; Super Grub Disk
<sMonk> no
<sMonk> at this point I'll try flinging poo at my monitor if it will be promising
<sMonk> Right now I'm on a 7.4 Live CD
<draik> sMonk: If you're booting any version of Win, then yes, flinging poo at your monitor will have the same results
<draik> sMonk: Try 7.10
<sMonk> LOL no, I'm not dual booting, (although I have a vista setup on here that grub erased the bootmgr for and I could never get running)
<draik> Win first, then Linux. That's how win won't mess with your GRUB
<draik> !grub | sMonk
<ubotu> sMonk: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sMonk> I was/am running 7.10.. but the only CD I could find is 7.4... I must have lost my 7.10 cd
<cirio> There is someone who speaks Italian?
<draik> !it | cirio
<ubotu> cirio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<cirio> ok thanks
<sMonk> I never tried to setup windows.. Kubuntu locked up on my wife, then it froze, so she hit the reset switch now grub goes to "Error 2"
<nosrednaekim> sMonk: did you google what Error 2 is?
<sMonk> yeah.. something about lost files or something to that nature
<draik> nosrednaekim: Hey there. How are you? Beat me to it.
<draik> sMonk: Did you google Error 2 for a resolution?
<sMonk> there really isn't a whole lot on it.. I crawled the Kubuntu/Ubuntu forums.. but couldn't find a whole lot. Normally people just give the response "re-install" as they do with almost everything :)
<sMonk> and a lot of the info I have found (about checking your boot settings etc) are all as if you are RUNNING your system, not booting off a live CD
<sMonk> so I don't have a /boot/grub/*
<draik> Has anyone taken a look at my video link for the issue? I am trying to record Uplink and that is what I get.
<draik> sMonk: If you have Kubuntu, I bet you do
<draik> Look for /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sMonk> sorry.. I don't have /boot/grub folder
<sMonk> I have a /boot folder.. but no grub
<draik> sMonk: Did you "sudo rm -f /boot/"?
<sMonk> no
<draik> Nothing similar to it either, right?
<sMonk> no, I don't delete system files
<draik> Open Konsole
<sMonk> done
<draik> "cd /
<draik> sorry..
<draik> "cd /boot/"
<sMonk> yup
<draik> ls
<draik> "ls"
<sMonk> yup
<draik> What do you have?
<sMonk> abi-2.6.20-8-generic             memtest86+.bin
<sMonk> config-2.6.20-8-generic          System.map-2.6.20-8-generic
<sMonk> initrd.img-2.6.20-8-generic.bak  vmlinuz-2.6.20-8-generic
<draik> sMonk: You can also /msg me
<Pupeno> Anyone using Mono's installer on latest Kubuntu?
<Nurburgring> hi all, first time with kubuntu distro and i love it
#kubuntu 2007-12-01
<corinth> Pupeno: What does Mono's installer du?
<BluesKaj> !hi | Nurburgring
<ubotu> Nurburgring: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Pupeno> corinth: it installs Mono.
<corinth> Pupeno: Lol, sorry. What is Mono?
<Pupeno> corinth: a recent nice version, with dev tools.
<Pupeno> corinth: an free implementation of .Net.
<Pupeno> corinth: http://mono-project.org
<mihai_> Does anyone know why i get the message BREAK (install) each time I try to install something in Adept?
<draik> mihai_: It means that a package you are trying to install conflicts with something that is installed.
<vzduch> mihai_: didn't you have that earlier today already? o0
<Kveldulf> hello
<draik> sMonk: I would suggest that you google "install GRUB"
<Pupeno> mihai_: if you are not afraid, I'd recommend you to open a terminal (konsole) and run aptitude.
<draik> Hello Kveldulf
<Nuked> can anyone help me convert a video_ts folder to an .ogm xvid 2000kbps with ac3 ?
<draik> Nuked: Have you tried FFMPEG?
<Nuked> draik.. that and transcode scare me more than freddy cruger and oprah winfrey
<Kveldulf> could I maybe get some advice?  having some problems with installing K locks up every time i get to formatting the disk.
<vzduch> Nuked: transcode can be used w/ K3b
<vzduch> Nuked: then there's k9copy and dvdrip
<vzduch> pick one
<Nuked> dvdrip produces a file that is most undesirable
<vzduch> huh?
<Nuked> Im having issues with dvdrip
<draik> Freddy is friendly and Oprah is tax loophole-abusing, dolphin saving salmon eating hypocrite.
<mihai_> vzduch : Yes, but i'm still having problems
<Nuked> draik, see why im scared!
<vzduch> who the hell is Freddy?
<Nuked> the output causes the video to slow every couple of seconds
<Nuked> vzduch, the evil version of edward scissorhands
<Nuked> kind of
<vzduch> ah, that Freddy..
<Nuked> yep
<vzduch> Krueger is his last name
<Kveldulf> so maybe someone has seen that kind of thing and could advise me?
<Nuked> they both pale in comparison next to these video conversion programs
<Nuked> draik, do you think you could possibly provide a command that I could use or something?
<draik> Since we're speaking of video, what can I use to record Uplink (http://www.uplink.co.uk)
<draik> Nuked: Hmmm... DO IT! DO IT NOW!!!
<vzduch> mihai_: as I said hours ago.. paste the output of apt-get to pastebin where the error occurs - everything from entering the command to the next prompt
<draik> Nuked: That's a pretty direct command :p
<Nuked> draik, get out of the chopper
<Nuked> (who is your daddy and what does he do)
<Kveldulf> no one?
<mihai_> vzduch : I did
<mihai_> under the name mihai
<draik> Nuked: GET DOWN!
<Nuked> RUBBER BABY BUGGY BUMPERD
<Nuked> D
<Nuked> dang
<BluesKaj> nuked there's also an alternative that recommend that you can run in the CLI or GUI , called Tovid ...the app also has a support chat on this server  , #tovid
<draik> Bumper?
<Kveldulf> this is a support channel?
<draik> Kveldulf: Define "support"
<vzduch> wth..
<vzduch> !paste > vzduch
<Nuked> d is next to the r and
<Kveldulf> like some one might try to help
<denn_on_livecd> hey guys...have a bit of a tough decision to make here cause new installation doesn't want to boot (fsck problem but fsck -r <dev> doesn't help), so i need some help)
<_michael> Hello I'm having a problem using GCC 4.1.2 on Kubuntu 7.04. I think it has to do with the header file locations but I can't be certain. The gcc -v error output is at http://pastebin.com/m51219228 I'd appreciate any help or suggestions you can offer.
<draik> Kveldulf: You mean help with something they might know and say nothing if they don't?
<draik> !anyone | Kveldulf
<ubotu> Kveldulf: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kveldulf> so no one here has ever heard of k failing to install correctly?
<vzduch> mihai_: the pastebin doesn't seem to have a search function.. you still have the link?
<draik> Do you mean KDE?
<Nuked> BluesKaj, that program does the opposite of what I need to have done
<Kveldulf> didnt see my first post?
<denn_on_livecd> history: installed kubuntu 7.10, with other partitions for gentoo; installed gentoo ok, but now kubuntu, at boot, says 3 partitions (related to gentoo) have probs,
<Kveldulf> failure to format the hard disk
<Kveldulf> kubuntu install disk
<Kveldulf> not kde
<denn_on_livecd> what to do?
<wwZ|Commi> michael: Seems that you're missing libstdc++
<xevil> Kveldulf: give us some background... you have an OS on that drive at all?
<denn_on_livecd> i'm afraid that if i use the old pre-gentoo mbr-backup the UUID's won't be valid anymore for gentoo partitions
<mihai_> vzduch: No, i don't have it :(
<Kveldulf> no
<Kveldulf> brand new
<Nuked> draik, some help you are (lol)
<vzduch> mihai_: I just checked my log, you didn't give a link
<Kveldulf> even tried disconnecting all the other drives
<draik> Nuked: Huh?
<Kveldulf> any other info that would be helpful?
<Nuked> draik, started off with ffmpeg and got into Arnold Schwarzenegger
<_michael> wwZ|Commi: I have the /usr/include/c++/4.1.2 header files there are there any package names that I have to install because libstdc++6 is installed (not the dev though)
 * draik has ADD among other things
<wwZ|Commi> I think you have to install the dev-Package too
<denn_on_livecd> how do i fix this fsck problem so kubuntu will boot if 'fsck -r..." doesn't work?
<Nuked> draik, it would seem that im destined to stay solutionless
<wwZ|Commi> michael: should be something like libstdc++6-dev
<draik> Nuked: in Konversation (or any other CLI terminal) "sudo apt-get install ffmpeg && ffmpeg --help"
<vzduch> mihai_: again.. run the command that results in the 'break' message, then paste all of its output to pastebin and give us the link to the resulting webpage
<Nuked> draik, ffmpeg: missing argument for option '--help'
<Nuked> what were the odds of that?
<_michael> wwZ|Commi: When installing libstdc++6-dev and it says it will install cpp, g++, and gcc version 3.4 will this affect my current gcc 4.1.2?
<draik> Nuked: man ffmpeg
<wwZ|Commi> Uhm...
<_michael> wwZ|Commi: I don't think it should it doesn't say it will remove gcc-4.1.2
<wwZ|Commi> As far as I know it should't do so
<wwZ|Commi> shouldn't
<xevil> Kveldulf: you're sure the install disk has no errors?
<_michael> wwZ|Commi: ok good
<wwZ|Commi> On my system theres gcc 3.4, 3.3, 4.1 and 4.2 installed
<Kveldulf> not sure, Its downloaded?
<Kveldulf> how to be sure?
<wwZ|Commi> And as default it uses 4.1
<_michael> wwZ|Commi: Do you know how to get extra directories searched for header files? Is there an environment variable?
<wwZ|Commi> I just know the parameter for gcc
<xevil> Kveldulf: you might also try MEMTEST on the install disk to see if you might have a memory problem
<mihai_> vzduch : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46378/
<wwZ|Commi> But I don't know, how the environment variable is named
<Kveldulf> ill try that now back in a few.
<Kveldulf> afk
<level1> hi, I'm trying to make a bootable ubuntu flash drive.  It boots and is able to mount file systems, but it then it drops into some sort of (initramfs) prompt for no reason... there are no error codes to indicate why...
<vzduch> mihai_: thanks.. as a 2nd thing, a look at your /etc/apt/sources.list would be helpful :)
<mihai_> vzduch : ok, just a minute
<_michael> wwZ|Commi: It didn't work 3.4 gives me this error http://pastebin.com/m34741599
<mihai_> vzduch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46380/
<wwZ|Commi> hmmm
<wwZ|Commi> How do you compile it? Do you type the whole thing in or are you running it within an editor or something?
<xevil> Kveldulf: you can check your CD with one of these utilities... http://www.kvipu.com/CDCheck/
<_michael> wwZ|Commi: I am in an embedded konsole in kdevelop I type in: "gcc ./"Hello World.cpp" (with -v ) for verbose sometimes but nothing special
<draik> Other than gtk-recordmydesktop, krecordmydesktop and screenkast, what can I use to actually record my desktop? This is what I don't want... http://www.draikunderlord.com/uplink.ogg
<vzduch> mihai_: comment line 1 out (put a # before it), and uncomment (remove # before the resp. line) lines 6, 8, 13, 15, 63, 65, 67, 69, 71, 73, and if you like, 52 and 59
<vzduch> mihai_: to do that, open /etc/apt/sources.list as root ('sudo') w/ a text editor
<vzduch> or kdesudo, respectively, if you're going to use a graphical text editor like e.g. KWrite
<vzduch> use 'Run Command' in the menu for that
<vzduch> when you're done, run 'sudo apt-get update', then try again
<wwZ|Commi> michael: What includes are you using? It can also be that you have to give used libraries by hand. I remember a programm I wrote using GMP, I had to use "-l gmp" so gcc realized it had to include the GMP-Libs
<_michael> wwZ|Commi: I have "#inlcude <iostream>" as the first line of the file
<_michael> *"#include <iostream>"
<mihai_> vzduch : works now, indeed
<mihai_> thanks!
<wwZ|Commi> hm
<vzduch> mihai_: you're welcome :)
<_michael> wwZ|Commi: Interesting though I just successfully compiled a basic C program and it worked
<Nurburgring> how do I get write access in Dolphin to /root/boot/grub so I can copy in the "chain0" file for being able to boot OSX86
<wwZ|Commi> Mhm...
<wwZ|Commi> I'm trying to figure out what goes wrong :D
<wwZ|Commi> I think it's a normal "Hello World"-programm?
<HeppyCat> good evening channel
<_michael> wwZ|Commi: Well these are the source lines http://pastebin.com/m5a408a39 I think everything is ok though
<wwZ|Commi> michael: I just tried that programm in my own machine, for me it works fine using "g++"
<wwZ|Commi> instead of "gcc"
<wwZ|Commi> I think thats the solution, you have to use g++, not gcc
<wwZ|Commi> When trying gcc it gives me the same error as you had
<HeppyCat> any ideas how i can burn a .dmg (mac) cd image?
<BluesKaj> Nurburgring, alt+F2 kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_michael> wwZ|Commi: I can't thank you enough :-) It works now I'm gonna just change my bash alias around to g++ and I'll be running normally. Thanks Again :-)
<wwZ|Commi> michael: no problem :)
<Kveldulf> xevil: where is that option to check the memory?
<xevil> Kveldulf: it's on the install disk
<xevil> Kveldulf: you can check your CD with one of these utilities... http://www.kvipu.com/CDCheck/
<maverick_> so, is it time now to try kde4 on gutsy
<maverick_> ?
<squarebottle> Hey, can anybody recommend a KDE application that I can use to syncronize two folders?
<maverick_> i had 2 unsuccessful trials to install it on feisty...
<Kveldulf> xevil: i did try check cd on the install disk and it locked up about 2/3 done so maybe its a bad disk but bad mem seems a real possibility too
<xevil> Kveldulf: probably a bad disk... can you burn the ISO image again?
<Kveldulf> xevil: but I did not find an option to check the mem
<corinth> squarebottle: Beep me when you get an answer, I'd like to know, too.
<Nurburgring> blueskaj: l did that and it brought up menu.lst in Kate... i already added "title "OSX86" rootnovereify bla bla bla" but what about putting the chain0 filr in the directory /root/boot/grub?
<HeppyCat> squarebottle: rsync?
<Nurburgring> thanks 4 reply
<Kveldulf> xevil: not tonight, going to need to buy some more dvds
<xevil> Kveldulf: the program name is memtest... I think an option comes up to run it when the CD first boots
<xevil> Kveldulf: a bad disk or a memory problem is all I can think of that would cause your troubles
<squarebottle> HeppyCat: rsync is a protocol, not a frontend.
<squarebottle> HeppyCat: Also, rsync requires a remote server to have rsync installed, so it's not appropriate for portable media devices really.
<Kveldulf> xevil: Ill look again, but if its the cd there is nothing I can do tonight. Thanks for helping. Ill maybe check back tomorrow.
<xevil> Kveldulf: n/p later dude
<wordupson> halp
<wordupson> i need to figure out what model my wifi usb adapter is
<wordupson> and what driver ubuntu is using for it
<BluesKaj> Nurburgring, i gotta confess that I'm not familiar with root/root/files
<wordupson> how can i figure that out?
<Kveldulf> xevil: later
<BluesKaj> err rot/boot
<xevil> lsusb -v
<BluesKaj> <---getting tired , can't read or type
<Nurburgring> BluesKaj: k, thanks for tryin, i think I just need to have root privlage to copy the chain0 file there but kubuntu is only my second distro ever and Im not sure how to get admin root access. I wish there were a "browse as root" button
<Anon6702> Bjr je galère avec Kubuntu 7.10 et l'afficahe 3D
<BluesKaj> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xevil> Nurburgring: have you tried kdesu konqueror?
<Nurburgring> xevil: is that a joke?? :)
<user1> hello
<xevil> Nurburgring: you said you wanted to browse as root... :)
<Nurburgring> fk :)
<Impiety> i've done literally everything i could find to do to try to get mp3s to play with amarok, but for some reason it won't work
<Impiety> would anyone know why?
<ZaNGaMaN> i think i will instal kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Impiety, install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Impiety> i have
<Impiety> it still isn't working
<Impiety> i've tried removing xine entirely
<Impiety> and reinstalling it
<BluesKaj> have you setup and unmuted alsamixer
<Impiety> uh yeah, wmas work
<Impiety> just not mp3
<Impiety> amarok says it can't play it and asks if i want to let it install whatever it needs
<Impiety> however, what it needs is installed
<BluesKaj> then go for it
<Impiety> which confuses
<Impiety> me
<Impiety> I used juk and with the gstreamer engine it worked
<Impiety> but not with the xine engine
<tuxthepenguin533> will kde4 make its way into kubuntu gusty
<ubuntu> Hi, I successfully install ubuntu to a livecd.  apt-cache search firefox returns results but apt-cache search vlc or apt-cache search yakuake don't... are there extra repos I have to add?
<Impiety> i'm just going ot remove all of the xine and amarok stuff
<Impiety> and see what happens
<xevil> Impiety: do you have libxine1 installed?
<Impiety> yes
<Impiety> that's why all of this is so confusing
<Impiety> everything that it needs to work is installed
<Impiety> but it's still giving me an error message
<Impiety> so i'm just going to try it all again
<Radi01> libxine1_ffmpeg
<Radi01> -
<Impiety> yeah
<ZaNGaMaN> for a newbie wich is better
<ZaNGaMaN> kubuntu or mandriva?
<Radi01> ^ is the mp3 driver also libvisual needs installed
<Impiety> libvisual
<Impiety> hrm
<Impiety> 1 sec
<Radi01> let me get the right one brb
<Impiety> yeah
<Impiety> libvisual was installed
<eean> NetworkManager has gone totally nuts on me
<eean> right now its connecting and unconnecting about twice a second or something
<Nurburgring2> xevil: in konqueror i go to /root and therfe are no items... same with /root
<Radi01> 0.4-0
<eean> how do you get a 'clean slate' with NetworkManager?
<Nurburgring2> same with /root/boot/grub of coarse
<Impiety> yeah, it's that version
<Radi01> when all else fails re-boot to see if the scripts set..ya never know.
<Impiety> good idea
<Radi01> hey
<Radi01> wait
<Radi01> sudo touch /forcefsck
<Radi01> do that to make a good clean boot
<Impiety> cool
<Impiety> i'll brb
<Radi01> k
<Impiety> thanks for the help man
<Radi01> np
<markc> anyone available to help a new user
<xevil> just ask your question... maybe someone can help
<Nurburgring2> xevil: thanks i got it straitend out
<Xacarith> Has any one in here used openrpg?
<xevil> Nurburgring2: hidden files?
<Nurburgring2> nope, konqueror somehow wasn't pointed correctly to my root
<markc> I instatlled Kubuntu on my Dell Opti gx150.  intel 815 graphics are showing vertical lines about every 3cm on screen.  any sugguestions??
<Impiety> yeah
<Impiety> that didn't work
<Radi01> work
<Radi01> oh boy
<Nurburgring2> xevil, any ways, got the chain0 file there now and show have succesful tri boot  (xp,osx,Kubuntu)
<Radi01> It does not play or what does it not do
<Impiety> it's weird
<xevil> Impiety: do you have libxine1-plugins installed?
<Impiety> well, i did
<Impiety> and it made no difference
<Radi01> try installing those libs again since you have a clean boot
<markc> I instatlled Kubuntu on my Dell Opti gx150.  intel 815 graphics are showing vertical lines about every 3cm on screen.  any sugguestions??
<Impiety> umm
<Impiety> what driver did xorg use
<Impiety> well, what driver is it using
<Radi01> If no one here can help try ubuntu markc.
<Impiety> check int /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<markc> hold on
<Radi01> Still nothing on amarok?
<Impiety> nah
<Impiety> i'm just completely removing all of the xine libs
<markc> Intel Corporation 82815 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]
<Radi01> ok
<Impiety> and amarok
<Impiety> and reinstalling them
<Impiety> umm
<Impiety> what driver did it use though
<Radi01> cool just use the libs necessary for amarok 1rst..c what happens
<markc> intel
<Impiety> hrm
<Impiety> yeah, that's what i'm going to try
<Impiety> hrm
<Impiety> it says intel next to driver
<Radi01> ill get the exact ones 4 ya /stand by
<Impiety> I appreciate it
<Impiety> hrm
<markc> yes it does.  under the device section
<Impiety> i've never tried to install with integrated stuff
<Impiety> my other crappy comptuer has an integrated graphics thingy
<Impiety> and it's sis
<Impiety> and it didnt' work
<markc> is there a intel 815 driver?
<markc> or just the generic intel
<Impiety> how old is that laptop?
<markc> not a laptop
<markc> desktop
<Impiety> oh wait
<Impiety> duh
<Impiety> you never said it was
<Impiety> haha
<Impiety> well, either way
<markc> its cool
<Impiety> how old is it
<markc> a few years
<Impiety> intel has some drivers on their site
<markc> what distro
<Impiety> well
<markc> deb or RPM?
<Evil_> not sure if I should ask this here or ##c, but, where can I get the C include files (stdio etc etc) it says I don't have them
<Impiety> just scroll down, it explains the stuff to you
<Impiety> tell me if that works
<Impiety> there's quite a few forums talking about that chipset
<Impiety> and if all else fails, you can always try setting the driver to vesa
<Impiety> and see if that works
<Impiety> but that wouldn't support opengl
<tom_> did u try i810
<Radi01> libxine1-ffmpeg   and libxine1              those are the (only) ones need for music for amarok. /for visuals  libvisual-0.4-0
<Impiety> sweet thanks man
<Radi01> k
<Impiety> i'm goign to reinstall those right now
<Impiety> if this doesn't work, i'm just going to give up and not use amarok
<Radi01> ok
<Impiety> the gstreamer engine works in juk
<Impiety> so i guess i could just use that
<Radi01> it should work..no reason why it shouldnt
<Impiety> i know, it's weird, it was working yesterday
<Impiety> and then I got rid of a bunch of gnome crap
<Radi01> interesting
<Impiety> and all of a sudden it didn't work
<Radi01> ah..somthing came up missing then
<Radi01> re-install amarok 2 maybe
<Impiety> i'm doing that
<Radi01> 1rst
<Impiety> right now
<Radi01> im with ya buddy hope it works
<Impiety> hopefully with fresh config files things will work
<gONIK> Hi everyone. I just connected a USB device to my computer, and I have a CD with the driver for the device. Now how can I install that driver?
<Impiety> umm
<Impiety> is the driver on your computer
<Impiety> and where modules go?
<gONIK> no on the CD-ROM
<gONIK> that came with my device
<Impiety> umm
<Impiety> it has linux drivers on it?
<gONIK> yes
<Impiety> what's the device
<gONIK> Wireless adapter
<Impiety> oh
<Impiety> umm
<tom_> what's the extension on the drivers
<Impiety> is there a .deb package?
<gONIK> tar.gz I think
<zibrah3ed> find the*.inf file for it, then ndiswrapper -i *.inf
<tom_> do u know how to extract it
<gONIK> No, I am a total newb
<tom_> tar -xf filename.tar.gz
<Impiety> tar xzvf blah.tar.gz
<Impiety> blah = what it's called
<tom_> xzvf is probably better
<gONIK> What is the difference between -xf and xzvf?
<Impiety> hrm
<Impiety> dunno
<Impiety> i just use xzvf
<tom_> x is extract f is force
<Impiety> z =  gz
<zibrah3ed> v = verbose
<tom_> v is verbose i believe
<Impiety> yeah
<gONIK> That is very helpful
<gONIK> Thanks
<Impiety> amarok is a no go
<Impiety> haha
<Impiety> this is fantastic
<Radi01> bummer
<Impiety> it makes no sense
<Radi01> it dont
<tom_> what's wrong with it?
<Impiety> i twont play mp3s
<Impiety> i installed everything necessary for it to do so
<Impiety> and it sitll won't
<Impiety> it's being difficult
<tom_> u have liblame?
<tom_> idk if thats the exact name
<Impiety> hrm
<Impiety> i do
<Radi01> somthing got borked
<Radi01> what about doing it from terminal 2 c if there are errors
<vzduch> tom_: not entirely right.. x = extract, z = gzip compression, v = verbose, f = file (takes filename as argument)
<gONIK> thanks
<gONIK> ok so after I extracted it
<tom_> vzduch: yeah, sorry about that
<gONIK> now what
<Impiety> go to the directory it made
<tom_> wat files did it extract
<Impiety> is there something that says "configure" in that dir
<gONIK> Nope
<gONIK> there are two .gz
<gONIK> and the rest are shell scripts
<gONIK> and plain text files
<tom_> what are the names of the scripts
<vzduch> wth are you doing anyway?
<gONIK> wlan0up
<gONIK> Ok
<gONIK> let me start from the beginning
<gONIK> I bought a wireless adapter
<gONIK> Now I connected it to my computer
<gONIK> I have a CD for it
<Impiety> what kidn of wireless adapter
<gONIK> With all the drivers, for Windows, Linux, Mac and so on
<gONIK> Alfa 500mw
<vzduch> if you're running, or planning to run, Linux, look at hardware compatibility lists beforehand
<gONIK> I am trying to install it, so that the operating system sees it
<tom_> he said there are linux drivers on a cd
<tom_> try ./wlan0up
<vzduch> I'd prefer to see a directory listing of the .tar.gz file's content
<vzduch> instead of wild guessing :>
<tom_> yeah i guess that's the smart idea
<tom_> and can u tell us the name of the device
<tom_> Impiety: are u still there?
<vzduch> anyway, it's late, so I'll try to get a bit of sleep :)
<vzduch> good night folks :)
<Radi01> have a good one V
<gONIK> there is an autorun.inf file on the cd
<gONIK> will it help me somehow?
<Impiety> tom_: yeah, sorry, i had to go do something really quickly
<Impiety> libmad0 is installed
<tom_> impiety: what engine are you using
<Impiety> xine
<Impiety> that's the only engine that I seemlingly can install for amarok
<tom_> goink: i think that's mostly for windows computers that automatically load the cd
<gONIK> yea I figured
<gONIK> when I type lsusb it sees my device
<tom_> what is the name of the device
<gONIK> Alfa 500mw
<Impiety> weird
<Impiety> noatun plays mp3s
<tom_> and amarok still doesn't?
<Radi01> weird
<tom_> goink: http://blog.data-alliance.us/index.php?/archives/34-Alfa-500mW-USB-on-Fedora-7-Linux-Chipset-RealTek-8185.html
<tom_> thats a page about installing it in fedora
<tom_> it mentions install wlassistant
<mihai_> I cannot run Firefox in Kunbutu after installing the browser. After it starts loading, the window closes automatically ?
<tom_> and adding the line alias wlan0 rtl8187 to /etc/modprobe.conf
<tom_> mihai_: try running it from the terminal to see the error message
<mihai_> tom_ : /opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: 424: /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: not found
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm getting dpkg errors when doing a dist-upgrade which includes kde4: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46381/
<fulat2k> any help on how i can fix it?
<fulat2k> running sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace doesn't work...
<gONIK> when I try to install wlassistant
<tom_> mihai: how did u install it
<gONIK> It says "couldn't find wlassistant"
<tom_> goink: did you check you network settings
<tom_> in system setting
<tom_> settings*
<mem2> Passing startup args to already-running Azureus java process listening on [127.0.0.1: 6880]
<mem2> help plz
<mem2> :P
<mihai_> tom_ : First i tried installing it unsuccessfully by downloading the archieve and I think that messed it up.. The second time i installed it using Adept
<mem2> checked all forum threads and nothing
<mem2> netstat -tp doenst show az
<mem2> java isnt running
<mem2> fresh install
<tom_> mihai_: try sudo apt-get remove firefox
<tom_> then install
<Radi01> tom
<tom_> yes
<Radi01> where do removed packages go to
<mem2> hello
<mem2> any1 have / know of this azurues issue
<tom_> idk
<mem2> restarted lo as 1 of the ubuntu threads suggested
<Radi01> I think there is a trash file/I just havent found it.
<tom_> radi01: when u say remove do you mean for apt-get or rm
<Radi01> both
<tom_> im basically positive rm is permanent
<mem2> meh
<Radi01> ok
<mem2> guess no help on azurues
<tom_> mem2: could you use another client
<mem2> tom_: thats the kind of solution I expect from morons tom
<mem2> I could use gentoo to
<mem2> distro that works outright with mp3s etc
<Radi01> whats with the name calling.
<dixon2> hola a todos
<mem2> kubuntu bugfix for azureus issue: dont use it
<mem2> surely not
<tom_> right but i do not know the solution to your problem
<mihai_> tom_ : Still doesn't work after removing it and reinstalling
<tom_> if you need to use it then using a different client would be the quickest solution
<dixon2> not you espanit
<mem2> tom_ thanks for pointing out the obvious
<mem2> I appreciate you trying to help
<mem2> but if u dont know u dont know
<tom_> mihai: you said you installed it from source first correct
<mihai_> tom_ : It appears as the program is loading and then it simply doesn't start and closes
<dixon2> no hay perosnas que hablen en español
<mihai_> tom_ : Yes, i tried but it failed because I assume I did something wrong
<tom_> mihai: do you still have the archive
<dixon2> not
<mihai_> tom_ : No
<tom_> mihai: i believe theres a way to remove all the files it made with the source
<mihai_> however, i see there still is a folder called "firefox" in /etc/
<tom_> mihai: after the source installation failed did you do make uninstall(possibly called something else)
<mihai_> tom_ : No
<mihai_> I just left it like that
<tom_> mihai: did it install with a makefile or a script
<mihai_> i think a makefilef
<tom_> try downloading and extracting the source again and configure it
<tom_> then look at the contents of the makefile and there should be a command like uninstall
<tom_> then just do sudo make uninstall
<mihai_> ok
<tom_> mihai: it doesn't use a makefile but i'll look around for a way to uninstall the source
<mihai_> good
<mihai_> tom_ : How do I remove a folder with sudo?]
<tom_> does it have contents
<mihai_> i see some firefox files that are not supposed there
<mihai_> i see some firefox files that are not supposed to bethere
<tom_> rm -r folder
<tom_> with sudo
<corinth> I want to download an ISO from opensuse. Would it be faster to use the standard download, or to use bittorrent?
<tom_> corinth: how big is the file
<corinth> tom: 4.1 GB
<mihai_> tom_ : I keep getting all these messages : rm: cannot remove `/etc/firefox//profile/chrome/userContent-example.css': Permission denied
<tom_> corinth: i would think bittorrent would be faster if you have it set up properly
<tom_> mihai: did u use sudo
<mihai_> tom_ : I typed in rm -r /etc/firefox
<tom_> put sudo in front of it
<tom_> sudo rm -r /etc/firefox
<corinth> tom_: What do I need to make sure to do to ensure it is set up properly?
<tom_> corinth: your ports are forwarded
<corinth> Through my router?
<tom_> and a firewall should not be blocking it
<tom_> yes
<corinth> Thanks.
<tom_> you should be able to test it with the client
<mihai_> mihai@kubuntu:/etc/firefox$ sudo rm -r firefox/ sudo .......  cannot get working directory ....... rm: cannot remove `firefox/': No such file or directory
<tom_> and normally there are indicators at the bottom
<spar> Hello
<spar> I am loco lol
<tom_> mihai: cd .. then type the command
<spar> is there a room for video capture?
<tom_> or u could just type sudo rm -r /etc/firefox when your not in the folder
<danny500> XD
<danny500> so ya, is there a room for video capture?
<danny500> or does anyone here know about recording tv onto the computer?
<tom_> danny500: do you have a tv tuner card for you computer
<danny500> yes
<danny500> When I try to use it it tells me I need an extender
<tom_> what card is it
<danny500> no clue
<danny500> um I'll check
<tom_> mihai: the firefox website says to remove the folder /usr/lib/firefox-<version>
<mihai_> tom_: found it, what's the command again?
<tom_> the command to remove a folder and its contents?
<mihai_> ok
<mihai_> i've done it
<tom_> wat did u remove exactly
<mihai_> the folder /usr/lib/firefox
<tom_> try to run firefox
<tom_> it should say its not found
<tom_> or unknown command*
<tom_> command not found**
<mihai_> tom_ : The program 'firefox' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:sudo apt-get install firefox
<mihai_> thats correct
<tom_> yea
<tom_> type what it says
<tom_> 'sudo apt-get install firefox
<danny500> I found what it is
<tom_> '
<danny500> Asus/ViXS Combo-210E NTSC/ATSC TV Tuner
<tom_> what is it
<tom_> danny500: you want to be able to record tv with it correct?
<danny500> yes
<mem2> tom_: my error was caused by having the gcj version of azurues installed
<danny500> I have Windows Vista (Ya I know BOOOOOO!!!!!) I'm on here because I'm setting up an Ubuntu 7.10 computer for my uncle because I'm just cool like that. >_>
<tom_> danny500: i don't know then idk much about vista
<mihai_> tom_: Now i'm still getting the same message The program 'firefox' is currently not installed even after installing it
<danny500> has nothing to do with Vista I can figure that out myself I just need to know what the unit is called
<tom_> mihai: try installing it with adept
<danny500> I know there is another unit that connects to the tv tuner and you plug your tv into that I just don't know what it's called
<tom_> danny500: do you want to hook up the cable or something like svideo or rca
<danny500> rca
<tom_> what inputs does the card have
<danny500> cable-ntsc- cable atsc Audio/Visual RCA in
<tom_> danny500: i'm not sure i understand your problem   u are unable to phisically hook up your tv to the card?
<danny500> ya I know thats gay
<danny500> wait nvm, I figured it out
<tom_> does the tv have any outputs
<danny500> this is what I needed
<danny500> http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=547&sec=1
<mihai_> tom_: still doesnt work
<Evil_> when I try to sudo apt-get install g++, it wants me to put in the kubuntu disk, anyway to not have to? (sorta lost it lol)
<tom_> danny500: you know that just lets you access the media center from your tv
<mihai_> tom_: there was still a firefox directory in /opt/ with a bunch of files
<mihai_> even after uninstalling the program
<tom_> mihai: typing firefox in the terminal still says its not installed
<mihai_> yesd
<mihai_> and i can't install/remove it either from terminal
<mihai_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tom_> thats b.c u have adept open
<mihai_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mihai_> oh
<tom_> u need to close adept before using it
<mihai_> lol
<flaccid> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mihai_> mihai_ : still nothing
<tom_> does sudo apt-get install firefox return an error
<mihai_> no
<tom_> it says its installing it each time you type it
<mihai_> every time yes
<tom_> apt-get remove says its not installed?
<tom_> also try sudo apt-get purge firefox
<mihai_> ok
<mihai_> what does that do?
<mihai_> remove it?
<tom_> purge removes basically every trace
<mihai_> i did
<mihai_> let me reinstall now
<mihai_> The program 'firefox' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<mihai_> sudo apt-get install firefox
<mihai_> even after purge and installing again
<mihai_> maybe i should restart
<tom_> it may help but i dont see how it would
<Impiety> Radi01: hey, I figured something else about amarok
<Impiety> it works if i use root
<Impiety> like mp3s play only if i use sudo amarok
<Impiety> otherwise it doesn't
<mihai_> I might as well switch back to Ubuntu
<mihai_> from Kubuntu
<mihai_> i'm having a bunch of problems with it
<tom_> how long have you had kubuntu for
<mihai_> ~15 hours
<Radi01> what did U find ut.
<Impiety> mp3s play as root
<tom_> he can play mp3s when hes root
<Impiety> in amarok
<Impiety> so, I dunno what else to do
<Radi01> no errors
<Radi01> ?
<Impiety> nope
<Impiety> no errors at all
<Impiety> works perfectly
<Radi01> 2 weird
<Impiety> yeah
<Impiety> there's gotta be a permissions problem somewhere
<Impiety> but i have no idea where to look
<Impiety> i'm looking in libs
<Impiety> err /usr/lib
<Impiety> but
<tom_> see what groups your in
<Impiety> yeah
<Impiety> hrm
<Impiety> good idea
<Impiety> umm
<Impiety> my groups are fine
<Impiety> this is frickin' weird
<Radi01> sudo apt-get uninstall ./Bill Gates.
<Radi01> j/k
<tom_> yea lol
<cje> hi, I am using Kubuntu Gutsy and I would like to set the default view for tree view, as opposed to icon view.
<cje> How do I do this
<Viper> Damn... is it strange that the #ubuntu channel is so much more talkative then this one?
<theverant> is there a way to get multiple file selection in dolphin preview mode to select files a, ..., z in a filname based line, instead of a -> z as a physical line, depending on how the view window is opened?  IE the way that Windows Explorer allows multiple selections to happen from icon or preview view modes?
<Radi01> Most that use ubuntu downloaded it first not knowing about kubuntu.
<theverant> it's making me crazy that it selects all the files straight down, instead of all the files between two given files
<theverant> seems like there should be a hot key to enable that functionality... it's making me crazy
<Impiety> oooooooohhhh
<Impiety> Radi01: I figured it out
<Impiety> !!!!
<Radi01> what was it
<Impiety> well
<Impiety> I don't really know
<Radi01> lol
<Impiety> but instead of using amarok
<Impiety> i found this thingy
<Impiety> in /usr/bin
<Impiety> it said kubuntu-media-amarok
<Impiety> it's an executable
<Impiety> so, I tried it
<Radi01> ah
<Impiety> and it worked
<Impiety> so umm
<Radi01> can U axcess the icon now
<Impiety> well
<Impiety> I changed it
<Impiety> the way it was in the menu
<Impiety> so instead of amarok, i used the kubuntu-media-amarok
<Impiety> and it works
<Radi01> nice..did U load the libvisuals too
<Impiety> yeah
<Radi01> nice job it should work good
<Impiety> I just don't understand why that worked and the other thing didn't
<Radi01> maybe deleting xine it saved the exe for amarok
<Impiety> it's possible
<Impiety> ohh
<Impiety> haha
<Impiety> nevermind,
<Impiety> i'm retarded that had nothing ot do with it
<Radi01> c'mon tell me
<Radi01> lol
<Impiety> i updated something
<Impiety> wiht synaptic, i added a couple more repositories
<Radi01> ah ha
<Impiety> and it upgraded libxine
<Impiety> so it was libxine being dumb
<Radi01> I did mine and that didnt happen to me
<Impiety> yeah
<Radi01> sudo apt-get update  ?
<Impiety> I must have messed up something
<Impiety> somehow
<theverant> anyone know of a good eBay watcher for KDE kinda like JBidwatcher?
<Impiety> well, i used synaptic
<Radi01> ah
<Impiety> i'm lazy
<mihai_> i judst installed Chimera on Kubuntu but don't know how to run it ?
<Radi01> next time use sudo
<Impiety> either way
<mihai_> does any one know the command to run it?
<Impiety> well, Radi01thanks for all of the help, i'm relieved now
<Radi01> any time buddy anytime
<Radi01> try ubuntu mihai..most of the tech here are sleeping
<Viper> I've never heard of Chimera...
<mihai_> ok
<Viper> Did you install it via apt-get?
<mihai_> yes
<mihai_> it's a web browser
<flaccid> do you have a comand chimera
<mihai_> since i can't get firefox to work and Konqueror is horrible
<mihai_> i tried it
<flaccid> where did you d/l it from
<Viper> how bout find / -name "chimera"
<Viper> that'll look for any file named chimera on your system...
<flaccid> or wheris chimera
<flaccid> or which chimera
<flaccid> but they are unlikely to work
<flaccid> whereis
<flaccid> isn't chimera like pretty old
<Radi01> but mihai cant get firefox to work..no one knows how.
<flaccid> whats the problem with firefox
<mihai_> well
<mihai_> it won't simply not load
<flaccid> goto konsole
<mihai_> i tried installing and reinstalling all over again
<flaccid> type firefox
<flaccid> <enter> and then pastebin output
<timberwolf_> Hey when is the new package for firefox 2.0.0.11 going to be available.  the current upgrade to 2.0.0.10 won't let me print pages for some odd reason.  Samething happened in Windows.
<mihai_> The program 'firefox' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<mihai_> sudo apt-get install firefox
<mihai_> this is what i'm getting
<mihai_> even though it's installed
<Viper> why can't you install it via apt-get mihai?
 * flaccid waits
<mihai_> i can
<mihai_> and i did already..
<mihai_> but it won't work either
<flaccid> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Viper> FF did install?
<mihai_> yes
<Radi01> lol
<Viper> what output do you get when you type in /usr/bin/firefox in the konsole?
<Viper> And are you using a 64-bit OS... I don't think my FF installed come to think of it either.....
<mihai_> yes
<mihai_> i'm using 64
 * flaccid still waits
<Radi01> there it is..U need 32 bit
<Radi01> ff
<mihai_> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<flaccid> paste uname -a please
<flaccid> paste something at least heh
<mihai_> Linux kubuntu 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<flaccid> and can you paste the others requested to to pastebin
<Viper> I think I just ended up downloading the FF binary from their website using konqueror and copying it into /usr/local....
<Radi01> Most that have 64 bit use flash they need 32 bit ff.
<flaccid> i'll wait for more output to see the problem
<flaccid> but 64bit firefox works
<t1n0m3n> so I am installing kubuntu on my laptop upgrading from 32 bit to 64 bit 7.10....  The network connection is incredibly slow.  I have tried both wireless and wired and surfing the internet is moving like molasses.  http://www.linuxquestions.org/ takes like 10 to 15 seconds to load.  I am doing the adpet upgrade and it has taken over 2 hours now...  any ideas on where to look?
<flaccid> and this is a cool project: http://ubuntuzilla.wiki.sourceforge.net/
<t1n0m3n> Dell Precision M90 - Kubuntu 7.10/Core2Duo T7400/Intel 3945 Wireless/200G 7200rpm HD/2G 667mhz Ram/Quadro FX2500M
<Viper> For me, 64-bit FF works, but no add-ons work with it, that's why I ended up downloading the official version from their website.
<flaccid> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<flaccid> just use opera and be done with it if you can't paste output from firefox command..
<mihai_> i'll just get opera..
<t1n0m3n> ifconfig doesnt show an excessive amount of errors either
<flaccid> test ping replies and dns lookups t1n0m3n
<flaccid> as well as traceroute
<t1n0m3n> 29 to 31 ms to google...
<flaccid> anyone know of a script or way to echo your current amarok mp3 title and artist in konversation ?
<flaccid> and no packet loss
<flaccid> or very little?
<t1n0m3n> 0 packetloss
<flaccid> and how long are dns lookups taking
<flaccid> fast?
<t1n0m3n> cant traceroute yet, package not installed yet... still waiting on adept to do its thing
<flaccid> host google.com
<t1n0m3n> dns lookups seem normal... i.e instant
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> do you know how to use wget?
<t1n0m3n> oh, hehe, yep, lemme get it
<flaccid> test some small and large files wget in /tmp
<flaccid> if you see no bottleneck there
<flaccid> then i guess its in application layer
<flaccid> or userspace
<t1n0m3n> k
<flaccid> how many browsers you tested?
<t1n0m3n> konquerer
<Minifig> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<flaccid> try opera and firefox
<flaccid> if you have same problem then hmm
<t1n0m3n> This is just now installed
<t1n0m3n> kk
<flaccid> also start the browsers from konsole to see errors
<t1n0m3n> ahh, cool, that works
<mihai_> flaccid i installed opera using sudo aptitude install opera
<mihai_> How do I run it now?
<flaccid> opera
<mihai_> yes
<flaccid> or opera & from konsole to go to background for example
<mihai_> i tried typing opera
<mihai_> bash: opera: command not found
<flaccid> what does dpkg -l | grep -i opera return?
<mihai_> ii  eject                                      2.1.5-2ubuntu2
<mihai_> ejects CDs and operates CD-Changers under Li
<flaccid> its not installed ..
<flaccid> are you sure they are being installed?
<t1n0m3n> interesting.  everything I try to download, downloads at 7.2KBps
<flaccid> right
<flaccid> what is shaping you ?
<mihai_> flaccid: well after i typed sudo aptitude install opera looks like it got installed
<flaccid> mihai_: pastebin the output from that command
<flaccid> !pastebin | mihai_
<ubotu> mihai_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mihai_> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46401/
<flaccid> you could be shaped around 64kbps
<Minifig> Can anyone help me with getting KDE to see my Windows shared folder, please.
<Minifig> I have samba installed.
<t1n0m3n> it has to be this machine then, 32 bit kubuntu on the same laptop (I have multiple HDs) downloads at around 600 to 620 KBps
<flaccid> mihai_: what does the command which opera return?
<t1n0m3n> or 5Mbps
<flaccid> thats weird t1n0m3n
<mihai_> mihai@kubuntu:~$ opera
<mihai_> bash: opera: command not found
<t1n0m3n> I think it may be a driver issue and maybe the adept update will fix it
<flaccid> your packages don't seem right mihai_ 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 3 to remove and 42 not upgraded.
<flaccid> some important libs in there i think
<mihai_> why it that
<Minifig> I get this error message: 'Could not connect to host for smb://minigroup/'
<mihai_> ok
<t1n0m3n> I am 96% into this 2.5 hour update, I think I will see soon
<Viper> minifig: Are you trying to share your linux folders to win, or access your windows machine from linux?
<flaccid> mihai_: i would recommend regenerating your sources/making sure they are right then update and upgrade to make sure your system is complete. reinstall the meta pacakges ubuntu-minimal and kubuntu-desktop
<flaccid> something is not right
<t1n0m3n> its smb:/    one slash
<Minifig> I am trying to have Linux access Windows 98SE.
<flaccid> pastebin sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade ..
<Viper> LOL, gl.... win98 folder sharing SUCKED!
<Minifig> I have 98 with sharing enabled and one folder shared.
<Radi01> haha
<t1n0m3n> smb:/minigroup/
<Viper> It was bad enough getting XP to even read those shares!
<mihai_> flaccid : ok
<Minifig> 98<>XP is a b...  lol
<Viper> Try the IP address instead...
<flaccid> you can try #samba . its not that basic and im a bit busy sorry
<flaccid> test with smbclient
<Radi01> My dog ate my 98 disk..he then ran away from home.
<Minifig> lol
<flaccid> 98 is discontinued by m$ and is a security threat
<Radi01> I learned on 98   what a nite mare.
<Radi01> I installed once a week
<flaccid> horrible stuff it was
<Viper> Easiest way to get the 98 HDD shared to a linux box: Buy an IDE-USB adapter... plug HDD into adapter, plug adapter into Linux!
<t1n0m3n> Minifig : what did using one slash return?  smb:/minigroup/
<Radi01> dont use (promise)
<Radi01> junk
<Minifig> smb:/minigroup/ turned into smb://minigroup/
<t1n0m3n> ahh
<Minifig> I like 98, especially since I have an old PC.  lol
<Minifig> I use it constantly and no problems.
<flaccid> smb4k is handy
<flaccid> !info smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1 (gutsy), package size 1788 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<Minifig> If you want a laugh, I had 98SE running 2 weeks before I finally turned off the PC.  166Mhz 128MB PB computer.
<Radi01> I worked it to death..
<t1n0m3n> it stays one slash in dolphin for me
<Viper> At least 98 is still a better OS then Vista.....
<Radi01> ya
<flaccid> you can use dif auth settings in the config of smb4k..
<flaccid> Viper: its not
<Minifig> Friends don't let friends use ME or Vista.
<Radi01> lo
<Minifig> brb
<Radi01> I use 2k  it inmho is pretty good
<Viper> flaccid: 98 may not be quite as secure... but it sure is a helluva faster then vista!
<Viper> and it may not be able to network with anything....
<Viper> Nor can you really use that ancient OS for anything more then Sol.exe... but still ^_^
<mihai_> Has anyone tried BeOS/Zeta?
<flaccid> speed means nothing. 98 has no firewall.
<Radi01> I used zone labs.
<Radi01> had t
<Radi01> to'
<Minifig> I use Windows 98 with the POwer Pack and Revolutions installed.
<Ahmuck>  6613 ?        S      0:06 d3lphin -icon d3lphin -miniicon d3lphin -caption Dolphin system:/media
<Ahmuck> does that look right?
<Viper> Yeah, I'd prefer ZA or Linux over M$'s firewall anytime.
<Ahmuck> d#lphin ?
<Radi01> dolphin
<Ahmuck> yes, but look at the process.  it says d#lphin
<Ahmuck> er, d3lphin
<EightiesK> hey is EDUbuntu kde or gnome?
<Radi01> thats the old name
<Ahmuck> ah, ok
<adamonline46> Can anyone help me get to this channel using kopete?  I seem to be lame... 8)
<kub^> hi have a noob question with amarok, when i install a new style it just stays the same, do i need to restart x or something?
<Minifig> Load kopete and add IRC
<Minifig> Choose Freenode
<underdog44> can somebody here help me with an stunnel4 probelm?
<Minifig> then join channel #kubuntu
<Viper> The themes are buggy in amarok... You may need to reboot...
<Viper> minifig, we're in kubuntu...
<Minifig> I am using Kopete right now as my main messenger.
<Dr_willis> kub^,  perhaps restart amarok.
<Minifig> Viper someone asked how to get here in Kopete.
<kub^> tried restarting amarok i'll give restarting x a go or rebooting pc, thanks :)
<Minifig>  Can anyone help me get to this channel using kopete?  I seem to be lame...
<flaccid> Minifig: use /join #kubuntu
<Minifig> That was from adamonline46
<Dr_willis> Minifig,  you mean to say you cant figre out how to use kopete?
<Minifig> No, I was answering the message from adamonline46
<Viper> Oh, not paying attention.... right right
<Dr_willis> heh
 * Dr_willis goes back to sleep/
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minifig> I adore Kopete.
<Dr_willis> ill stick with xchat for now
<Minifig> I am actually adoring Linux also.  lol
<Viper> Kopete is cool, until you connect to Y! on another machine with kopete still connected....
<Radi01> I like my paper cup.
<Minifig> I used to badmouth and really put down Linux.
<Minifig> Not anymore.  lol
<Viper> heh
<Viper> Once you pop.......
<Minifig> lol
<Minifig> I have 2 versions installed, if you wanna call it that.
<adamonline46> Minifig: It works now!  :O
<Radi01> me 2 both
<Minifig> Kubuntu Linux and LInux Mint KDE
<Minifig> Wonderful adamonline46
<adamonline46> Minifig: ty
<Minifig> Glad to help.
<Radi01> I tried mandrake..what a disaster
<Minifig> I tried Mandriva, but not Mandrake.
<Radi01> same
<Minifig> Oh.  lol
<Radi01> it lasted 3 installs and went to the recycle box out back
<Minifig> When it comes to using Linux, it helps of you're not a gamer, or not a BIG gamer.  lol
<Dr_willis> Minifig,  You do realize that under Linux Mint - you can just install 'kubuntu-desktop'  :)
<flaccid> i have to change vid drivers to play games like et
<Ahmuck> so what's different about linux mint?
<Radi01> mihai is really having a hard time..poor kid.
<Dr_willis> Ahmuck,  codecs and a few toher things installed by default.
<Minifig> Its quite interesting.  Seems to come with alot more installed than normal.
<Dr_willis> Ahmuck,  and a few config tools.
<jetsaredim> anyone know of a way to stack multiple xvid video files into a single dvd?
<t1n0m3n> ok this is getting weird, I can do a samba transfer at 8.5 MBps
<Minifig> Compiz, java, and other hard to install stuff.
<Minifig> I still cannot get samba to work.
<Ahmuck> jessaredim, as in so you can watch in multiples?
<Ahmuck> er, sequence
<Minifig> I think it does work in Kubuntu, but not sure how it was done.
<flaccid> bbl
<Ahmuck> Minifig: smb
<Minifig> smb is installed.
<Dr_willis> Minifig,  most of that stuff can be installed rather trivially under Gutsy Now. :)
<t1n0m3n> flaccid; you think this could be some ipv6 issues?
<Dr_willis> You installed the 'samba' package?
<Minifig> Yes
<Minifig> Could not connect to host for smb://minigroup/
<Dr_willis> did you edit the samba config? to enable some shares?
<Minifig> No.
<Dr_willis> did you givbe the user a samba password?
<Dr_willis> There ya go.. :)
<Minifig> I am still new to this Linux treasure.  lol
<Viper> smb://user@minigroup/
<Minifig> Need to make notes.
<Viper> or smb://user:password@minigroup/
<Viper> But does that work on win98?.....
<Dr_willis> install the samba-doc package and read the 'using samba book' thats in the package.
<Dr_willis> smb:// is kde's method of giveing samba type ur;s
<Dr_willis> urls
<Minifig> Will do.  I think I did tell it to install the doc.
<Dr_willis> the default workgroup will also need 5to be set right.
<adamonline45> Minifig: Any idea how to get rid of the 'topic' being mashed over all the chat text?
<Minifig> No.
<Minifig> Sorry.
<Minifig> Where do I find the samba config file?
<adamonline45> Minifig: That's ok...
<adamonline45> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Ahmuck> i have a zip drive i added to my pc.  does kubuntu have some type of autodetect?
<Ahmuck> ah, nm, i recall that i have ide2 switched off in the bios
<Minifig> Thank you.  On the way.
<Agent_bob> anyone know a way to make blind bios switch to agp card from pci card which i don't have ?
<Viper> eh?  blind BIOS?  are you just trying to activate an AGP card when you also have an on-board GPU?
<Agent_bob> Viper no onboard
<Radi01> trying to get compriz to work with onboard chip?..lol
<Viper> I think I'm lost here... but the bios should switch GPU's automatically.....  if that's what you mean...
<Dr_willis> Viper,  yea.. any decent bios Should.. :)
<Agent_bob> Radi01 no. trying to get vidio   the bios reset to pci   i dont have a pci vidio card to plug in the thing
<Radi01> here is compriz with on board chip
<Radi01>  ¿ʇı xıɟ ı uɐɔ ʍoɥ 'uʍop ǝpısdn sı uǝǝɹɔs ʎɯ
<Radi01> lol
<Radi01> ok
<adamonline45> ha
<Agent_bob> Viper one would think so.   but this one is old
<Viper> LOL, that's awesome...
<Viper> Bob: Reset the BIOS with the jumper?...  That may work....
<Radi01> i pulled that in #ubuntu/ they didnt like it/ lol
<Agent_bob> the ati agp card isn't tripping the switch to make it use it  and i can't get past bios to boot the thing headless       so  "blind bios"
<Radi01> no bios?
<Agent_bob> Viper i fear that the default is pci rather than agp   and that's how i got blinded
<Agent_bob> Radi01 please keep up.
<Radi01> ah ok
<Viper> Hmm.... that's a good one...
<Agent_bob> heh  i don't "cry wolf"   lol
<Viper> Is there a GoodWill computer store nearby, or a used computer shop...
<Agent_bob> Viper there is "nothing" nearby.
<Viper> That's what I'd try.... just buy a cheapy $5 card.
<Agent_bob> sand
<Radi01> there is a hewlet packard used dept close by
<Agent_bob> plenty of sand
<Agent_bob> heh how did you know where i was lol
<Viper> Well, I wouldn't suggest trying that to get PCI to work... silicate may not be friendly to mobo's....
<Viper> Dallas....
<Radi01> I still have a paqard bell around some where
<Agent_bob> Viper one one think.
<Viper> Oh, you're on the level3 network, cool...
<Confused> Can someone please, please help me?
<Viper> Not if you don't tell us your problem....
<Confused> Heheh.
<Confused> I just switched to Kubuntu from Winxp.
<Agent_bob> Radi01 brand on the tower is "zeos-486"  heh  but it's had plenty of transplants and face lifts maybe a tummy tuck
<Viper> Grats on the upgrade ^_^
<Confused> I feel as if I had been dropped in the middle of China...
<Radi01> a whole 12 mhz?
<Viper> That's the general feeling for the first month of so.
<Agent_bob> oh don't be silly 486's reached 66mhz without over clocking
<yurimxpxman> what's the best browser ID setting to view gmail in konqueror?
<Confused> I went out a bought a Wireless USB Adapter.
<Radi01> ya I forgot 66 mhz
<Viper> Yeah bob, I'd try to find a PCI card laying around somewhere, or borrow it from a friend, etc... that's probably your only choice.
<Viper> confused: and you can't get wifi working?
<Confused> I tried to install the drivers but Kubuntu doesnt like exe files.
<t1n0m3n> well, I am re-installing kubuntu right now and I see the same exact problem, 7.2 KBps to the internet, I guess I will load the 7.10 32 bit install and chalk this up to a bug
<Confused> I'm not sure if it works with Linux.
<Viper> What's the model of the device?
<Radi01> good luck t
<Agent_bob> Viper looking that way.   unless i can find a way to make bios attempt a boot with out recognizing any vidio     that's what i was hopping for.
<Confused> D-Link WDA-130
<Viper> Well, first thing..... erm... what's the package manager called in KDE?....
<Confused> DWA***
<Confused> eh....
<Confused> ^.^?
<t1n0m3n> Viper: adept
<Viper> Thank you!
 * Viper is running Gnome presently.... 
<Viper> Open up adept and look for a program called ndiswrapper
<Confused> Adept?
<Confused> Oh.
<Viper> There should be a search option somewhere....
<Radi01> @ the top
<Confused> I had to transfer that to my computer.
<adamonline45> Does anyone here have a core2duo macbook, and perchance be willing to help me out with a couple things?
<Agent_bob> Radi01 i said the brand on the tower,  the mainboard has been changed ya know.  k6 cpu  still old but  not 486 class
<Confused> And it just gave me a bunch of text documents :(
<t1n0m3n> kmenu > System > Adept Manager
<Radi01> ya 500 mhz?
<Agent_bob> 6
<Radi01> ah
<Confused> one sec
<yurimxpxman> what's the best browser ID setting to view gmail in konqueror?
<Confused> gotta run to the other comp
<Agent_bob> ie-6 yurimxpxman ?
<Confused> It asked me for a password?
<Viper> adept did, then enter your password....
<yurimxpxman> Agent_bob: haha.. it says it requires activex
<Viper> LOL
<Confused> What password..o_O?
<Viper> your user password
<Confused> aah
<Confused> k
<yurimxpxman> Agent_bob: looks like only the old version of gmail will work with konqueror (must be set to FF 1.5*)
<Viper> Anytime you open an application that is an administrative-type program, you need to type in your password.
<Viper> It's a security feature on Linux, much like the "Are you sure you meant to click on this file", "Are you sure you wanted to click yes on the previous confirmation?" thing on Vista....
<Agent_bob> yurimxpxman i didn't know.   now i do.
<Confused> Yay, it opened.
<yurimxpxman> konqueror makes me login to everything every time I open it.. is there any way to make it keep those cookies?
<Confused> Now what?
<Viper> in the search bar, type in     ndiswrapper
<Confused> k
<Viper> you should see ndisgtk, ndi... common, and utils.
<Viper> Right-click -> Request Install.
<Viper> It may say that it needs some packages, or dependencies.. go ahead and confirm them.
<Agent_bob> hey hey hey,  i got it to boot the linux cd   but there still hasn't been any activity on the monitor...    does linux have to have bios to access vidio ???
<Confused> Nothing showed up.
<t1n0m3n> yurimxpxman: Make sure tools > HTML settings > Cookies is checked
<yurimxpxman> t1n0m3n: yeah, it is.. and I don't have the "treat all cookies as session cookies" checked, either..
<Radi01> I think so bob..i once forgot to have my bat in and it kept looking and would not boot
<adamonline45> Agent_bob: No, I use efi...
<Viper> Somewhere he has to enable 'universe' repository...
<Confused> I downloaded ndiswrapper and put the folder to the desktop, but it just gave me a bunch of coding in text documents...
<Agent_bob> efi ?   electronic fuel injection ?
<Viper> tin || radio, remember where that is in KDE's Adept?
<adamonline45> hehheh... no, it's intels new 'bios', used on macbooks
<Radi01> oh no
<Viper> Confused: If you can help it, don't download source like that... it's not healthy for your sanity ^_^
<adamonline45> no me likes it ho
<adamonline45> er, tho*
<Confused> But someplace online said I was suppose to get ndiswrapper...
<Viper> There's a better way to get it...
<Radi01> sudo apt-get uninstall ./bill gates
<Viper> I'm trying to find where the option is...
<Confused> Okay...
<Confused> heheh
<Agent_bob> lol
<t1n0m3n> adept > manage repositories
<Agent_bob> sudo dpkg -P bill-gates
<t1n0m3n> check the "community maintained" checkbox
<Agent_bob> ooops forgot     --force-all ^
<t1n0m3n> actually I just check them all
<hydrogen> bill gates is community maintained?
<Radi01> ya lol
<Viper> LOL
<t1n0m3n> sorry that was for viper
<Confused> :-\...
<adamonline45> -purge?
<Viper> In the menu Adept, there's an option Manage Reps..  does it do anything for ya?
<Confused> I've been searching google for 3 hours on how to use Linux...
<Confused> Uhm...
<Confused> let me check
<t1n0m3n> it is on the menu along the top, confused, inside of adept
<Confused> It brought up a list of words that all seem to be faded.
<Viper> G.D. people on comcast trying to poke at my ports 1026/1027.. stop it, I'm not running winblows already!
<Confused> At the bottom says "New Resp"
<Radi01> lol
 * Agent_bob needs lessons on how to use a computer...     actually no.  he doesn't need a teacher, he likes being a self made moron.
<Radi01> Thats why I use adsl
<Radi01> screw scamcast
<Viper> Those idiots are fine.. they're safely behind my firewall.  It's just bothersome.
<Radi01> me 2
<Confused> To install drivers for my Wireless USB Device I need to use the inf files?
<t1n0m3n> disable gatuitus pings and you will see hack attempts go down by about 90% over a month or two
<Viper> yeah
<t1n0m3n> lol
<t1n0m3n> *gratuitus* that is
<Viper> You need an INF file and the SYS file, probably named similiarly.
<Radi01> in firefox?
<Confused> yeah
<Radi01> firestarter
<Confused> I found both of those files... But how?
<Viper> ^_^
<Viper> Somewhere on that page Adept -> Manage reps., there's an option to enable community, or universe.. something like that
<Confused> then what?
<t1n0m3n> Viper: it is "Community-maintained Open Source software (universe)
<Agent_bob> !repos | Viper this what you want ?
<ubotu> Viper this what you want ?: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Viper> save changes (if any button), and go back to search.... look for ndiswrapper
<Viper> Yeah, I'm running gnome, and adept's acting up... so I'm trying to walk him through blindly.. lol
<t1n0m3n> it will pop up a reload dialog box too
<Agent_bob> are we all playing "blind man's bluff" today ?
<Viper> Evidently so....
<t1n0m3n> I am running off of the live cd, lol
<Confused> heheh thanks alot...
<Confused> but..ehmm..
<Confused> Do I hit the reset button...?
<Viper> yeah
<Viper> sure...
<Radi01> on that k6
<Viper> why not?
<Confused> k....
<Viper> lol
<t1n0m3n> Confused: reload right?
<Viper> The reset || reload wtf the is... should get the new list of files you can download.
<t1n0m3n> yep
<Viper> Then the prized ndiswrapper should be downloadable.
 * Viper whispers to tinomen, 'after this we can tell him about Wine ^_^'
<Agent_bob> well looks like that box just became spair parts.   not a pci vidio card within miles of here.
<Viper> bob, send me your add and $4 for shipping, I'll send ya one ^_^  I've got PCI's o'plenty.
<Confused> I'm not on the internet with that computer....
<Agent_bob> i'd send you my address.  but then i'd have to kill you...
<Radi01> lol
<t1n0m3n> Viper: actually the "W" in 7.10 is tons better than it was in 7.04
<Agent_bob> and we dont want that.
<Confused> My delimma is that I need to find a way that will allow me to install the INF files for the drivers so that my wireless usb will work.
<Viper> Yeah, I know!  I tried 7.10 on another laptop, quite nice!
<Confused> I hit the manage resp button and it didn't do anything but give me these weird faded links.
<t1n0m3n> OK, install is done, brb with installed 64 bit kubuntu goodness
<Viper> NDISwrapper allows you to install M$ INF files for wireless devices on linux.
<Confused> oh
<Confused> Heheh
<Confused> Then how do I get ndiswrapper?
<Confused> :-D
<Viper> Nothing comes up when you go back to the main screen?...
<Confused> In Adept?
<Viper> yeah
<Confused> Unless I searched in the wrong search bar...
<Viper> oh wait, does the machine your installing ndiswrapper have internet now?
<Confused> Nope
<NickPresta> LOL
<Viper> ah, tiss be your problem
<Confused> :(
<Viper> I just caught you saying that above....
<NickPresta> Confused, if you don't have internet, you can't install packages from the Repos
<Radi01> oi
<Confused> But I need to install the inf to get the internet...
<Confused> I seem to be in a paradox..
<Viper> can't you plug a cable into it?
<NickPresta> Confused, if you like, you can download the deb package and transfer it via USB or floppy/CD and install it locally
<Confused> That sounds a lot easier.
<NickPresta> Confused, give me a minute to get you the Gutsy deb
<Confused> Would you be able to provide me with a juicy link?
<Radi01> do U have pay pal
<Viper> AMD 64 or i386?
<NickPresta> Confused, I'm downloading it as we speak
<Confused> whats gutsy deb?
<Viper> it's ubuntu 7.10
<Viper> the fancy name for it....
<Confused> I have a 1gb usb, will that work?
<Viper> Well, Gutsy is the name, a deb is an installation file, much like M$'s MSI file or EXE installer.
<Viper> Yeah, ndis is about 3Mb.
<Viper> correction, 500k
<tamgo> stupid questions: in kde 4, how do I switch virtual desktops? How do I move plasma icons?
<Confused> Er...
<Confused> Wait, what am I installing?
<Confused> UBuntu or ndis?
<Viper> The other machine you are trying to get wifi running on is running Ubuntu, right?
<Viper> er, Kubuntu, same diff....
<NickPresta> Confused, ndiswrapper-common (http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/misc/ndiswrapper-common) ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/misc/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9). Click on the "architecture" link to donwload the package
<t1n0m3n> tamgo: Ctrl+F1 ... F2 ... etc
<Confused> Viper: Yes.
<t1n0m3n> Confused: Could you refresh my memory and tell me what WiFi chipset you are using?
<Viper> D-Link DWA-130
<Confused> Probably one that isn't supported by linux.
<Confused> heheh
<Confused> Yeah.
<t1n0m3n> kk thx
<Viper> With ndiswrapper, it should work....
<Confused> Uhm..
<Confused> Which one am I downloading?
<Viper> both
<t1n0m3n> breaking out some google goodness so I can learn while viper is helping
<NickPresta> Confused, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#head-f23c29cc02764d709130d736be45147457c69eab Follow those instructions after you install ndiswrapper and have your windows inf file
<NickPresta> Confused, you download both the common and utils file.
<Confused> k
<Viper> I was trying to find the gtk package also...
<Confused> Do I have to dl all of those files?
<Confused> I clicked the first one, and it gave me like 10 more links.
<Confused> lol
<Confused> I clicked the list of files...
<Confused> vm
<Confused> nvm
<NickPresta> Confused, you click on your Architecture link (i386, or All, if there is no difference) Then it should give you a list of mirrors
<Agent_bob>     well. i guess some days you eat the bear, and some days the bear eats you...     i guess today i'm Ursus repast   ;/
<Confused> Sorry.
<Confused> Wron botton...
<Agent_bob> oh by the way.   does anyone know a way "without doing a full e2fsck"  to set the state bit to "clean" ?
<Viper> do the full scan and go to sleep......
<Agent_bob> doesn't fit within specified parameters ^
<Radi01> What do U want cleaned
<Agent_bob> ext2 fs
<Viper> HAH!  finally found that damn ndisgtk....
<Confused> Yay
<Agent_bob> it's not dirty, just marked as such.
<Viper> This util will help you also, this way you won't need to mess with the command line.
<Confused> Putting the files on my usb
<Radi01> kleansweeper?
<Confused> <3
<Confused> So... Why is linux better than windows?
<Viper> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ndisgtk/ndisgtk_0.7.2-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb for x84_64
<Viper> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ndisgtk/ndisgtk_0.7.2-1ubuntu1_i386.deb if it's 32-bit
<Agent_bob> Radi01 heh no.
<Confused> I want to download those aswell?
<Viper> Yeah
<Viper> One or the other...
<Viper> If you have a 64-bit instll, then chose that, if you have a regular, chose the 32.
<Agent_bob> Confused    EULA?    price?      doesn't get virii?        support community?
<Viper> Or if you have a 64-bit in still....... erm
<Agent_bob> business practices ?
<Confused> Bob... That went in one ear and out the other...
<Viper> M$ newest OS: $400, Linux newest: $0.00
<Confused> ohh
<Radi01> yay
<Confused> Hehehe.
<Viper> M$ releases: 6-years apart: linux: 6-months max
<Viper> M$: Phone support over in India.....
<Radi01> M$ spayware linux not
<Viper> Linux: us ^_^
<Agent_bob> Confused and did i mention,  that you own your linux os, it's yours.   and you rent the right to use in the way they dictate their os
<hydrogen> staying on topic?: priceless
<Viper> It's on topic... See linux in the discussion?
<Agent_bob> hydrogen he asked.  i'm on topic this time.
<Agent_bob> :)
<NickPresta> Viper, this is the Kubuntu support channel. General chatter in #kubuntu-offtopic
<hydrogen> Viper: I see ms in the discussion as well as linux
<jalbert> Linux doesn't get viruses, doesn't need to be rebooted after sofware installation, doesn't need to be defragmented, can read any filesystems of other OSs...
<hydrogen> at that point its no longer about support
<jalbert> runs faster
<jalbert> takes up less space
<jalbert> has less bullsh*t in general
<Agent_bob> more powerfull
<hydrogen> less polished
<jalbert> you can actually have control over your machine
<Confused> Will I still be able to Run Age of Empires, and various video games?
<Viper> possibly with Wine
<t1n0m3n> lol spayware
<hydrogen> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<jalbert> sure
<Agent_bob> hydrogen there aren't very many of us that actually count that as a plus tho
<jalbert> Wine, WMware
<jalbert> *VMware*
<hydrogen> running games in vmware is a lot like pulling ones teeth out through ones cornea
 * Viper agrees
<Agent_bob> ouch
<Viper> your better off with wine.
<jalbert> yeah
<Agent_bob> one must needs ask, "why remove the teeth?"
<jalbert> VMware does have a lot more overhead
<t1n0m3n> I run WoW under wine and it works great
<Radi01> ram killer
<jalbert> yeah most Adobe aps do too
<Viper> Confused || Trillis, get those files alirght?
<jalbert> so does HalfLife 2
<Trillis> yeah
<Trillis> Sorry.
<Trillis> I've been reading this conversation and entertaining company.
<t1n0m3n> you've been reading this converstion to your company?
<t1n0m3n> j/k
<Trillis> Heheh, no.
<Trillis> I've been being talked at by my company.
<Viper> ah, well, when you get ready to install them on your machine that needs ndis, either double-click (or single-click in KDE), or in the konsole terminal: sudo dpkg -i ndisgtk_0.7.2-1ubuntu...deb ndiswraper-common-version.dep ndiswrapper-other-file......deb
<Trillis> Whilst reading your conversations and gigling inside.
<t1n0m3n> kk, was wondering about the nerdiness of your company
<Radi01> talking and typing is rude..lol
<Agent_bob> linux has traditionally been more for the "hacker" "cracker" "programmer" and "geek"  than for the "point and click, never read the message, just click yes"   type crouds   if you fit any of those you'll love it.
<Trillis> I've been more the point and click...
<t1n0m3n> my company, that would be normal... but you never know
<Viper> I think we could have guessed.... ^_^
<Radi01> point and hack
<Trillis> Transerfering the files now.
<Trillis> Viper I still have to dl the oens you gave me.
<Viper> "Never underestimate the bandwidth of a stationwagon flying down the interstate loaded with data tapes"
<t1n0m3n> lol
<Viper> **or now-a-days:  flying down loaded with USB-keys....
<Radi01> my modem is solar powered.
<Trillis> Okay
<Trillis> I have three files I need to transfer?
<Trillis> The two bob gave me and one of the two Viper gave me, correct?
<Viper> OMFG.. I need to do an IP-physical address reverse lookup and slap these damn win users who keep trying to access those ports....
<Viper> Yeah
<Trillis> k
<Radi01> prolly queers
<t1n0m3n> arin.net?
<Viper> No, they're neighbors judging by the IP's.... they're the same subnet as me...
<Trillis> okay
<Trillis> when I extract them to the comp wth linux, then what?
<Trillis> Should I put them any where specific?
<t1n0m3n> lol, my video card is saying it needs to resart the comp... weird  I could probably get away with an X restart...  oh well brb
<Trillis> Or just drag them on to my desktop?
<Viper> desktop
<Trillis> k
<Viper> click // dbl click on them...
<Trillis> nbrb
<Agent_bob> heh is that  // right dbl click     or  \\ left dbl click    ?   :)
<jalbert> hey can anyone recommend a good irc fileserver?
<Viper> erm... ftpd?....
<Radi01> what uses those ports
<Agent_bob> which ports ?
<Radi01> the ones that are being banged @ vipers place
<Viper> What?  The ones that these dips keep poking?... it's some micro, erm... other OS.. **looks at H**, program.
<Radi01> ah
<Trillis> er...
<Viper> 1026 and 1027
<Trillis> "Utility is not in the path" or some kind of error when I click on them...
<Viper> I forgot exactly what they do, but a quick online google will retrieve what they do.
<Viper> Ok, then try this:  Open terminal or Konsole (both same)
<Trillis> Is this when I go to Adept?
<Viper> It's in the menu under system or utilities I think...
<Trillis> Guess not.
<Viper> type    cd Desktop
<Viper> followed by    sudo dpkg -i ndis*.deb
<Viper> **and enter your password when it requests is**
<Agent_bob> Viper grep in /etc/services   nothing is defaulted there
<Radi01> callander axcess porst
<Trillis> So I go to the Konsole
<Trillis> type in
<Viper> It's access radio?  wtf....
<Trillis> sudo dpkg -i ndis* .deb
<Radi01> i"m not as think as you drunk i am.
<Viper> You forgot      cd Desktop
<Trillis> damn
<t1n0m3n> before I get deep into the google, can anyone tell me the best way to disable ipv6?
<Agent_bob> Radi01 sober not me some more ?
<Trillis> cd Desktop then sudo dpkg -i ndis* .deb?
<Viper> yup
<Radi01> hiccup
<Trillis> k
<Trillis> brb
<Viper> I think that'll work.... lol
<stdin> t1n0m3n: put "blacklist ipv6" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<t1n0m3n> stdin: thx!
<Viper> If nothing else, it's good excersize for him....
<Trillis> k
<Trillis> It filled the konsole up with errors.
<Trillis> :-D
<Viper> Ahhh, port 1026UDP is that annoying messenger thing....
<Radi01> it said allot of spam on that one 2
<Agent_bob> the errors are actually encoded clues that linux geeks use to send messages about what really happened to your program.
<Viper> Hmm..
<Viper> I still think that you should just plug a cable into the box and download the packages that way....
<Trillis> Something about dependance issues...
<Viper> GAH, we forgot about them...
<Trillis> what exactly does the sudo command do?
<Trillis> What?
<Agent_bob> 42
<Viper> sudo allows you to run an application as the 'root' user.
<Viper> Or it does 42 according to bob...
<Radi01> lol
<Radi01> ya 10
<Trillis> I thought 42 was the answer to everything?
<Trillis> :(
<Agent_bob> Trillis   man <any_command_you_want_to_read_about>
<hydrogen> and hope that it ships with a man page
<hydrogen> or use the awesome man kioslave
<INIT_6> to make kde4 run right do you have to have kde4libs?
<Agent_bob> hydrogen ubuntu does
<jalbert> 42 is the answer to Life, The Universe and Everything
<Radi01> when in terminal hit tab 2wice it gives a list
<hydrogen> and view it at man:/command in konqueror
<t1n0m3n> !42
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 42 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<t1n0m3n> lol
<hydrogen> Agent_bob: right, but all commands availible in ubuntu do not
<Trillis> Er... Now what am I doing?
<stdin> INIT_6: yeah, every kde(4) app needs kde(4)libs
<t1n0m3n> err...hmm
<Trillis> After the konsole got errors
<Viper> well, dependencies are how Linux controls cross-application ... troublefreeness....
<Viper> It's late, that's the best terminology I can think of...
<Trillis> ah.
<Radi01> east coast?
<Trillis> What should I do now?
<Viper> But, we can rattle off all the deps that those apps need and you can download them, then try to install all at the same time using the dpkg command....
<Agent_bob> hydrogen only ones that i know of that don't are bash builtin's and gui crap.    the built-ins     help <blah>   works.      ummmm or there might be a few scripts that ubuntu adds that don't have a manpage    idk about that.  i just  less `which script` on those.
<Viper> Or just plug a damn cable intot he machine and run the online updater, which will install all of the deps without you hassling over it.
<isa268[FAN]> get a cable and hook it up directly to the net.  IMO
<Trillis> would the command just be dpkg -i ndis* .deb?
<INIT_6> When i try to install kde4libs and kde4libs-data it breaks. and tried it in command line also.
<Viper> radio: Yeah, I'm a few timezones east of ya.
<Trillis> The computer is upstairs.
<INIT_6> whines about a broken pipe
<Radi01> im in the same place
<Trillis> And I don't have a long enough ethernet cord to reach.
<stdin> INIT_6: just install "kdebase-dev-kde4 kdebase-workspace-dev kdebase-runtime"
<Agent_bob> Trillis yes.     sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package-name.deb
<Viper> Unplug all the cords, and drag the tower downstaris!
<Viper> As long as you don't trip over the down stars..... erm....
<Radi01> lol
<Agent_bob> and it will error out with the missing dependancies   and you can install them the same way
<Viper> don't you mean, it won't error out...
<Agent_bob> no. i mean it will.
<Agent_bob> but we'll see.
<Viper> WEll, it'll just display a notice to intall them too...
<Agent_bob> yeah and fail to configure the package
<Agent_bob> and thus have to retry to configure it each time dpkg runs
<Trillis> o_O
<Trillis> okay
<Agent_bob> or one might say it will "half install a broken package"   that when you install the last of the deps will become "installed and not broken"
<Trillis> I'm going to drag it downstairs.
<Viper> ndisgtk requires python >= 2.5, but < 3, ndiswrapper-util, python-gtk, and python-glade2.....
<Trillis> I'll be ack.
<Viper> See why manually installing software is a pain trillis?
<Agent_bob> too late
<Viper> I guess he didn't..
<Viper> Oh well, he's draggin the machine down anyways.
<jalbert> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZN1puUwH0c
<Viper> erm, a random utube vide.. do we even want to?..
<Viper> Ok, that works
<Agent_bob> short answer,  no
<t1n0m3n> pasting it to my other machine to watch, this one still cant D/L fast enough to watch it
<Viper> don't
<Viper> it's worthless
<Agent_bob> i still don't know why the bot doesn't auto ban if youtube.com/  is in the url ...
<stdin> because ubotu can't ban anyone
<Viper> it can't?....
<stdin> nope
<Agent_bob> not the only bot in the channel
<maduser> whats the banning bot?
<stdin> it's the only "active" bot (or it should be)
<t1n0m3n> ok, I should have listened to viper
<Viper> LOL
<Agent_bob> i agree you don't want bot wars
<Viper> Why not, that could be fun ^_^
<maduser> have you ever seen a bot war?
<Agent_bob> *!ubotu tell 'otherbot' about help
<t1n0m3n> is that where you get 2 bots to respond to each other?
<Agent_bob> or kick eachother if they are oped
<t1n0m3n> lol
<maduser> once on another irc channel i got the banning bot to ban the info bot
<joseph> that's always fun
<Radi01> We used to get that to happen in icq  was way funny
<Agent_bob> why ?     you disrupt the normal chatter for that ?
<Agent_bob> </shrugs>
<Viper> wow.... an IRC infi-loop situation... like the autoaway message being bounced continuesly....
<Agent_bob> some people get their jollies in the strangest ways.
<stdin> off-topic chat should be in #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<maduser> ok
<Agent_bob> unless you are talking to stdin :)
<Viper> Yeah we know, just making idle chat since no one is requesting help ATM.
<maduser> true
<stdin> Viper: yeah, but we have a whole (dead) channel for that :)
<t1n0m3n> ok, I need help
<maduser> whats the problem?
<t1n0m3n> I am having issues installing bonzi buddy
<Agent_bob> t1n0m3n 42
<t1n0m3n> lol
<maduser> you don't need to ask to ask for jelp
<stdin> jelp?
<stdin> :p
<Agent_bob> yelp
<t1n0m3n> ok, I just always wanted to say that
<maduser> say waht?
<t1n0m3n> ask for help installing bonzi buddy on a linux irc channel
<Radi01> hahaha
<NickPresta> Out of curiosity, I came across 'hot-babe' when looking at medibuntu a couple days ago. I decided to check it out, purely out of curiosity, and it locked up X so bad I had to restart my machine. Anyone else with the same prolem?
<NickPresta> s/prolem/problem
<maduser> hot babe?
<NickPresta> http://dindinx.net/hotbabe/ Might be NSFW but has no nudity
<Agent_bob> surely just out of curiosity.  nothing more.
<NickPresta> heh. Male curiosity :P
<Radi01> honest
<Agent_bob> :)
<maduser> yeah that what i need
 * Agent_bob sheepishly admits to peeking at a magizine cover one time.
<maduser> just the cover?
<Agent_bob> only once.   and i didn't inhale
<Agent_bob> :)
<t1n0m3n> Agent_bob: You missed out
<maduser> yeah
<t1n0m3n> You should always inhale
<NickPresta> heh. Well, I'm `cd`ing to /dreamland looking for `more dreams`. Goodnight all.
<stdin> off-topic chat should be in #kubuntu-offtopic (and this is definitely off-topic chat)
<hydrogen> any plans for kubuntu to redo the sound scheme to be as soothing as microsofts? http://support.microsoft.com/kb/261186
<Radi01> chowv nick
<Agent_bob> NickPresta shalom
<t1n0m3n> I usually turn off all sounds in every OS I use
<Radi01> use vlc
<Agent_bob> sox
<t1n0m3n> so I am not too familiar with linux sounds
<maduser> let me see
<Radi01> look
<Agent_bob> open thine eye young man!
 * Agent_bob now imagines at least nine people attempting to raise the core temp of their machines....
<Radi01> Mine has auto temp.
<Agent_bob> "quick, compile a kernel"
<Viper> About sounds, I enjoyed the 'system error' sound of a laptop when the sound system kept defaulting back to MAX volume on each reboot....
<Viper> Anyone know if KDE kept the shattering glass error sound in KDE4 that comes with gutsy?
<yurimxpxman> what's the name of the program to install deb files?
<Viper> dpkg
<trillis> Hahah!
<Viper> dpkg -i name_of_file.deb
<t1n0m3n> OK, so here is the scoop so far:  I can download fast from my XP machine, I download slow from my x64 linux, I download fast from my x32 linux (on the same machine), I download fast from my x64 machine over smb
<trillis> I was chatting here last time using a java applet.
<trillis> so I was trying to install a java applet and I was lost...
<Agent_bob> yurimxpxman apt-get install   if it's in the repos   dpkg -i   if it's on disk
<Viper> An issue with a lib in 64?....
<t1n0m3n> Viper: I think so, but I have yet to find a similar issue in google.
<Viper> trillis: install a java applet?.... you don't install them.. .just make sure that you have java installed and key in java -jar /path/to/java_program.jar
<trillis> Viper: I'm on the Linux comp, now what?
<trillis> arg..
<trillis> Thatpart confused me.
<trillis> Something about this wierd SU command.
<trillis> Apparently I don't know the password.
<Viper> trill, what are you trying to do now, run a java command or adept?
<trillis> Well...
<Agent_bob> t1n0m3n only a thought,   could be that ipv6 issue   the forums has chatter about.
<trillis> Now I'm fine.
<trillis> I just need to get the things you told me.
<trillis> I hooked this computer up to the internet
<Viper> **and su works differently then sudo**
<Viper> The load up adept_manager from the menu or sudo adept_manager from the terminal...
<Agent_bob> trillis ummm   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f          ?
<t1n0m3n> Agent_bob: I thought that too, I have put ipv6 in the blacklist and rebooted already
<Viper> And Nick, this babe application looks interesting.... you said it broke X?
<trillis> just type in sudo adept_manage in konsole?
<trillis> manager*
<stdin> "kdesu adept_manager"
<Viper> Yeah, that'll load the GUI for it.
<stdin> don't use sudo
<Agent_bob> Viper he signed off already.
<maduser> sudo adept_manage
<Viper> ah... well it still look interesting none-the-less....
<maduser> sudo adept_manager
<trillis> Hm...
<maduser> doesn't work
<trillis> adept manager is open
<Agent_bob> maduser no.   you should make it a habbit of advising  kdesu for gui apps.
<Viper> And trill, I suppose standard knows KDE a bit more then I do, probably since he's/she's sitting at KDE...
<stdin> do not use sudo with GUI apps...
<trillis> Standard?
<Viper> standard, what is the issue with sudoing GUI's?
<stdin> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Viper> stdin == standard in in C++
<Agent_bob> maduser ^ see ubotu
<t1n0m3n> oh wow stdin, you just gave me an idea on some shell scripts
<stdin> Viper: actually "cin" (console in) is the equivalent of stdin in C++
<stdin> stdin in just generic :p
<trillis> k
<trillis> Adept manager open.
<Viper> erm... close enough
<Viper> Oh, sorry trill... search for ndiswrapper
<Agent_bob> Viper also in shell scripting   linux has device /dev/stdin /devstdout /dev/stderr
<maduser> kdesudo Adept
<trillis> :(
<trillis> Broken?
<maduser> kdesudo Adept Manager
<Viper> Ok, I get it.. it's nearly 2am, I'm tired!  lol
<maduser> nothing
<trillis> I found the ndisgtk
<stdin> maduser: "Adept" is not a program name and neither is "Adept Manager"
<trillis> and wrapper
<Viper> Trill: ndis doesn't bring anything up?
<trillis> I found them.
<Viper> Can you install them?...
<trillis> But the status says "BROKEN".
<trillis> In red.
<Viper> what context menu is there (right-click)
<stdin> maduser: it's "adept_manager"
<trillis> I just requested an install.
<trillis> But its not doing anyting..
<stdin> trillis: you have to click the apply button to get it going
<Agent_bob> i told you to issue the command     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f         then they all said open the package manager...   if done in that order you wouldn't be looking at a broken package.
<trillis> "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages"....
<Viper> install -f... I'm always hesistant to use force in installing apps...
<t1n0m3n> yay firefox is installed... hehe
<trillis> heheh
<Agent_bob> Viper -f is not force.  it's finish.
<trillis> Let me try bobs way...
<Viper> Oh... for incomplete installs... OK
<Viper> Like I said, I'm tired....  that's the excuse I'm using!
<Agent_bob> i'm an idiot,  i don't need an excuse.
<Agent_bob> :)
<trillis> Unable to lock...
<trillis> the admin directory
<Viper> sudo
<Agent_bob> cause you didn't close the adept
<stdin> trillis: you need to close adept too
<trillis> hahaha
<trillis> oops
<trillis> uhm...
<trillis> a lot of words came up
<trillis> and said DONE
<trillis> DONE
<trillis> DONE
<trillis> DONE
<trillis> etc...
<Viper> @ not running sudo for graphic apps... Yeah, I remember what that does....   it's kind of annoying when that happens..
<Viper> well trill, done is a good thing!
<trillis> Do I want to continue?
<Agent_bob> yes
<Viper> I'm going to guess... yeah
<trillis> reading database...
<Viper> Since you've only been fighting with this for the past several hours....
<trillis> I started this quest around 8 or so... heheh.
<trillis> It's no 2am.
<trillis> now*
<maduser> google your error
<maduser> it always works
<trillis> I did.
<trillis> IWell.
<trillis> Actually.
<trillis> I didn't have an error to google.
<maduser> what happened?
<trillis> I accidently found out there was a chat for kubuntu
<Agent_bob> no error means no error.
<trillis> I'm retarded.
<trillis> << Winxp user.
<stdin> trillis: try to keep responses on one line, makes it easier to read :)
<trillis> Ah, sorry.
<Viper> Especially when you have 50 people posting things at the same time...
<maduser> i know the fix to your probelm
<Agent_bob> now if the packaging cricisus is over i'll let you fellas finish what you started with him.
<maduser> trills: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<maduser> run this as root
<Agent_bob> maduser heh. no.
<maduser> it should work:)
<trillis> Right now the last things the konsole said was "(Reading database ... 65809 files and directories currently installed.) Removing ndisgtk... Removing ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ...
<Agent_bob> ok you should be ready to install ndiswarper through adept as they said
<trillis> k
<Agent_bob> maduser he doesn't have a problem atm.
<Agent_bob> maduser you are just a minute behind.  but keep trying. :)
<trillis> The only thing showing up on Adept is ndisgtk
<maduser> trills do you use a broadcom wireless card?
<Viper> erm... Ok, I think you have better luck with the terminal...
<Viper> D-Link DWA-130
<Agent_bob> and it make Agent_bob look silly to answer pm's in the channel....
<trillis> This is my entire dilema.
<trillis> Getting to instal those drivers hehehe.
<trillis> install*
<trillis> So do I want to install the ndisgtk?
<Viper> GAH, You jinxed me stdin!  I have that error caused by sudoing graphical apps....
<Viper> Yeah
<stdin> Viper: so chown your $HOME :)
<Agent_bob> lol
<Viper> yup...
<Viper> problem is that I have well over 500gigs in that dir :(
<Agent_bob> own your home     own your own home    !
<trillis> I requested Install... But it's not doing anything...
<stdin> chown shouldn't take long, takes longer on lots of small files than a few large ones
<stdin> trillis: again, remember to click apply
<Viper> Takes even longer when it tries to chown a 500gig NTFS drive :(
<Agent_bob> stdin even faster if one find ./ first  lol
 * flaccid sips tea
<trillis> The apply button is fadded so I can't click it.
<Viper> LOL, just go back to the command line....
<trillis> Maduser: I'd reply to you PM but something about a spam block...?
<stdin> !pm > maduser
<Agent_bob> you too ?
<Dr_willis> Only Registered nicks can PM.
<maduser> trills: do you use a broadcom wireless card?
 * trillis is back in the konsole...
<Viper> No, he has a d-link
<maduser> ok
<maduser> never mind
<stdin> trillis: the command is "sudo apt-get install ndisgtk"
<Viper> sudo apt-get install whatever you need
<flaccid> sudo apt-get install pkg1 pkg2 ...
<trillis> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<trillis> whoops
<Agent_bob> popy and caste
<Viper> W00t!  hotbabe compiles!  LOL
<Viper> And it REALLY slows down your system!  GAH
<trillis> Whats pkg1 and pkg2?
<Agent_bob> that's what NickPresta said.   drug it down to a reboot.
<trillis> Package?
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Hotbabe was in one of the repos. :)
<Viper> he's saying that you can install several packages at once.
<Dr_willis> severas repo i think.
<flaccid> trillis: example names of packages
<trillis> Hm... "Package ndisgtk has no installation canditate".
<Dr_willis> !find  ndis
<ubotu> Found: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-386, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-server, ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (and 5 others)
<Dr_willis> !find  ndisgt
<ubotu> Found: ndisgtk
<stdin> universe...
<Dr_willis> !info  ndisgt
<ubotu> Package ndisgt does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> !info  ndisgtk
<ubotu> ndisgtk: graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 18 kB, installed size 172 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis yeah you must have missed the Q.   NickPresta asked if it bogged anyone elses system down to a reboot    so all the "guys" in here jumped on the chance to test it.
<Dr_willis> There we go. :P
<stdin> Dr_willis: you trying to kill ubotu?
<t1n0m3n> how do I set the DF flag with ping in kubuntu?  The man page does not say
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  hotbabe? it never slowed down my systems much that ive noticed.,
<Agent_bob> yes hot-babe
<Viper> I think that app fights with beryl....
<Dr_willis> me pets ubotu.
<trillis> erm....
<Dr_willis> Everything fights with beryl :)
 * Viper pet ubotu
<t1n0m3n> ugh, beryl
<Agent_bob> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<t1n0m3n> lol
<t1n0m3n> that is a good one
<stdin> trillis: easiest way to enable the repositories you need is to (sigh) go back into adept. from there go to the "Adept" menu and click on "Manage Repositories" and then check all the boxes in the first tab
<Viper> that line is so humerous.. if you know what it means
<trillis> "This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only availbale from another source.
<trillis> "
<trillis> Aah
<Viper> Well, I now have a new program to scp onto someone's machine during a LAN party ^_^
<flaccid> check repos/versions
<Agent_bob> Viper hot-babe ?
<Viper> yup ^_^
<Agent_bob> figured.
<Viper> Last time it was xsnow, now it'll be this
<trillis> What boxes?
<Viper> Actually... xsnow is a good trick to do with your classmates in a linux course!
<maduser> !xsnow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsnow - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<t1n0m3n> in windows ping -f www.google.com means that you are sending a ping with the do not fragment flag set, is there a way to set the DF flag with ping in ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> Viper what does xsnow do ?     or is the name obvous enough ?
<trillis> I don't see any boxes :(....
<stdin> trillis: "box" is a shorthand for "computer system"
<trillis> oh.
<trillis> heheh
<Viper> viperbot: xsnow = application for gnome to make snow appear over the desktop, covering windows and the taskbar... also santa flys across randomly
<Agent_bob> stdin actually that time i think it was "check boxes"
<trillis> So what am I looking for?
 * leileiloll is away: off to play non-Free 2
<stdin> Agent_bob: yeah, actually just saw that :p
<stdin> trillis: what do you see?
<trillis> comment # Line Commented out by installer becase it failed to verify
<Viper> I think at this point.. it would just be easier if he initiated a remote assistance connection to one of us... more namingly, stdin.
<trillis> There is a few of those, and the some deb http://www.link...blah..
<trillis> :-o
<stdin> trillis: if you right-click on the greyed out ones do you see an option to "enable" ?
<maduser> xsnow = sweet
<trillis> Yeah
<stdin> trillis: do that for all the ones there that start with "deb http://"
<trillis> k
<jaime> hello guys
<jaime> anybody running laptops?
<trillis> Why though
<maduser> xsnow looks a liitle laggy
<trillis> ?
<Viper> I would, but linux hates @ sound drivers && wifi drivers.
<t1n0m3n> jaime: Dell laptop here
<stdin> trillis: you should see it removing the "#" sigh, that activated the repository. a repository is a site that stores packages you can install with Adept or apt-get
<Viper> maduser: I ran xsnow on non-beryl/compiz machines, and it ran fine... they probably just have issues with composite manager.s
<stdin> s/sigh/sign/
<jaime> t1n03n what vid?
<t1n0m3n> jaime: NVidia Quadro FX2500
<t1n0m3n> jaime: NVidia Quadro FX2500m that is
<Viper> G.Dit.... unblock maduser > Viper plz
<t1n0m3n> jaime: Its a Dell Precision M90
<Viper> or whatever that command is, as I can't reply to anyone's PM.
<jaime> :)
<jaime> i'm getting a sony for christmas
<trillis> My adept doesnt want to load...
<jaime> very nice indeed
<jaime> but
<stdin> Viper: you have to register, or just join your own channel like ##Viper
<jaime> just searching around for a good linux os for it
<jaime> i'll bring the specs
<t1n0m3n> jaime: kk
<jaime> the thing is its a intel card :(
<Viper> erm... ok
<Viper> ##Viper
<maduser> blocked?
<t1n0m3n> jaime: like an 815 onboard video adapter?
<stdin> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<jaime> anybody with something like this? http://www.amazon.com/Sony-VGN-FS640-Notebook-Processor-Centrino/dp/B0008EZBSE
<Viper> Yeah, I suck at IRC... new to this still...
<jaime> dunno
<maduser> oh viper is not registered
<trillis> k... No do I try and get the ndisgtk?
<maduser> I freaked out for a second
<Viper> mad, I'm in that channel he just typed, if you click on ##Viper I think you'll go there... maybe
<maduser> viper just register
<stdin> trillis: did you click the "apply" button after enabling all of them?
<trillis> Yes.
<Agent_bob> seems i'm for ever having trubble with the clock on these stupid computers
<t1n0m3n> jaime: what video card does that use?
<flaccid> ntpdate is good
<stdin> trillis: ok, is adept still open or did you close it?
<jaime> look at the link
<jaime> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-VGN-FS640-Notebook-Processor-Centrino/dp/B0008EZBSE
<trillis> I closed it, but then reopened it.
<t1n0m3n> jaime: I am, but I cant find that paticualr spec
<jaime> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900
<stdin> trillis: click the "Fetch Updates" button on the top row
<jaime> See more technical details
<trillis> holy crap
<jaime> click on that
<maduser> yo stdin would a remote destop connection or desktop sharing help
<t1n0m3n> jaime: ahh, k
<jaime> cum on
<jaime> :P
<maduser> we could do everything directly
<stdin> maduser: possibly, but that's way against policy
<trillis> Done (100%) is appearing aloottt....
<stdin> trillis: yeah, it's updating it's package list
<trillis> k
<trillis> It brought me back to the main thing...
<Viper> in IRC:: How do you change your nick?
<trillis> With a bunch of things saying "Not installed"
<t1n0m3n> jaime: what is the issue?
<jaime> i want to know what hardware would i have trouble
<jaime> also does ubuntu support that grahpic card? with full acceleration
<jaime> without doing mods
<stdin> trillis: in the search box type in "ndisgtk", it'll then filter and you'll see the package in the list. just right click and request install
<stdin> trillis: then click apply
<intelikey> ooops
<t1n0m3n> jaime: have you checked out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54544
<intelikey> what am i missing here?   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d64dde806   if anyone knows...
<trillis> Yay.
<trillis> It's installing.
<Viper> one min. mad, I'm figuring out how to change my nick...
<maduser> installing does not mean it will work
<stdin> Viper: /nick newnick
<Viper> oh.. that all?
<maduser> i have that millions of times
<eVipere> oooooh, I see ^_^
<trillis> k
<trillis> it finished installing
<trillis> Now how can I install the inf file?
<stdin> trillis: you should now see a new entry in KMenu > System   called "Windows Wireless Drivers"
<stdin> that's the tool you use
<trillis> I saw that awhile ago...
<stdin> it wasn't installed properly back then, but it is now
<trillis> hm...
<jaime> what other issue i need to look for
<trillis> Why isn't it starting up?
<jaime> is kubuntu easy to learn?
<t1n0m3n> jaime: I think it is easier than most
<eVipere> Yeah.... for the most part
<intelikey> jaime no.  you will spend more than 8 hours trying to learn it all.
<maduser> not as easy as ubuntu
<trillis> I clicked the wireless devices but nothing happened... :(
<eVipere> Isn't it under something else?...
<stdin> trillis: has it opened?
<trillis> No.
<stdin> trillis: just press Alt-F2 and put in "kdesu ndisgtk" then
<jaime> hm
<t1n0m3n> jaime: any linux is a mindset change from windows.... that is the hardest part
<jaime> yea i suck on learning too
<maduser> runing form the teminal
<jaime> windows just work out of the box
<jaime> installing driver so easy
<jaime> is kubuntu meant for me?
<maduser> is it?
<jaime> i want one that is easy to config
<jaime> dunno
<intelikey> try it and see,   you are the only one that can deside that.
<jaime> man i'm running gentoo right now
<trillis> yay
<trillis> It opened.
<jaime> sabayon linux
<eVipere> Oh, I guess it is called "Windows Wireless Devices"...
<jaime> works out of the box
<jaime> ubuntu i cant get acceleration working on nvidia 6200
<t1n0m3n> jaime: Not necessarily, there is a lot that even I take for granted about Windows, that is a complete reverse in linux
<stdin> trillis: click "Install new driver" and locate the .inf file
<jaime> dist like window, that works most hardware without needing to update drivers?
<intelikey> so   troll here often ?
<jaime> in windows i'm crazy i love keeping up to date, same to driver and games patches and 3rd party application
<trillis> It's not thinking at all...
<t1n0m3n> intelikey: I think jaime has a valid ?
<trillis> I selected the inf.
<videoeddie_> asl
<trillis> But it was directly from a CD>
<videoeddie_> aasl
<stdin> !ot | videoeddie_
<ubotu> videoeddie_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<t1n0m3n> jaime: however, I have spent a lot of time on windows and take for granted the methods used to make things work
<trillis> I hit the install button and it doesn't do anything.
<Lynoure> jaime: Linspire I think is the one that tries to be most Windows-like, but so far, I have had to update drivers way more often in Windows than Linux. But I did choose hardware with a thought.
<stdin> trillis: does it show anything in the main window?
<jaime> well windows is so easy to update
<jaime> and work many things like linux
<jaime> but linspire have their issue too
<trillis> Currently Installed Windows Drivers: Is blank.
<Lynoure> jaime: apt-get dist-upgrade  is easy to me. :)
<jaime> hm
<mikeo> anyone have problems with their whole computer locking up (laptop) with kubuntu?
<jaime> is kubuntu debian?
<eVipere> yeah
<intelikey> debian based
<Lynoure> jaime: it's based on Debian.
<stdin> trillis: did you click ok the inf and click "open"
<mikeo> seems to be when opening lots of windows with compiz-fusion
<eVipere> it's Debian + KDE + a commercial company.
<mikeo> firefox or konqueror
<trillis> Yes, then install.
<t1n0m3n> jaime: yes, it is easy to update windows, but it is just as easy to update ubuntu... once you learn where all the tools are... it would work the same way if you were good in linux and were trying to learn windows
<stdin> trillis: did you make sure to click the right inf file
<trillis> Aah..
<trillis> how do I tell which is the right one?
<eVipere> You guess....
<trillis> hah
<eVipere> It should say hardware present if it's the right onw.
<trillis> Looks like the autorun was.
<trillis> Yeah
<trillis> Thats what it says
<eVipere> Ok, then I had to run a command to get it to recognize the change.
<trillis> Now what?
<eVipere> stdin, you'll probably have to correct on this.. but I think it was sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<t1n0m3n> jaime: I think the hardest part of linux is trying to unlearn what windows has taught you
<stdin> trillis: does it show anything in the main window?
<trillis> Yeah
<eVipere> followed by sudo modprobe -i ndiswrapper
<trillis> "Autorun: Hardware present"
<stdin> eVipere: the gui should do it for him
<jaime> yea
<jaime> is there a channel of
<jaime> that talk about different dist
<eVipere> it doesn't....
<eVipere> at least it didn't for me.
<jaime> and speak everything about linux
<intelikey> jaime ##linux maybe ?
<jaime> ?
<stdin> eVipere: it will load it, just won't autoload at boot
<t1n0m3n> jaime: for example, windows teaches that your harddrive is c: but that makes no sense in linux
<jaime> good job intelikey
<trillis> Er.. Now what?
<intelikey> t1n0m3n if he's running gentoo i think he's past that stage...
<stdin> trillis: ok you can close that and just do "sudo ndiswrapper -m" in konsole
<t1n0m3n> just speaking in generic terms
<eVipere> Didn't you just tellme that the GUI should handle that?....
<trillis> modprobe config already contains alias directive?
<stdin> eVipere: I said "it will load it, just won't autoload at boot" < "ndiswrapper -m" makes it autoload at boot
<eVipere> oh.... my problem was that the kernel didn't see the new INF driver... that's why I had to do -r followed by -i
<stdin> trillis: ok, try rebooting then, without the network cable in. see if it picks up the wireless net
<intelikey> and his return seems to indicate that it's already done...
<trillis> k
<trillis> brb
<t1n0m3n> jaime: one thing I will note though.  linux seems to make you learn more about your system than windows does.  You become more "in tune" with your computer than in windows.  It seems to me that windows makes people a bit too far removed from the goings on of their hardware for my taste.
<t1n0m3n> jaime: and with that comes a tad bit more complexity
<intelikey> t1n0m3n yep.  what i call the "think for them cause they are too dumb to do it themselves" syndrom
<intelikey> and i hate to see linux moving in that dirrection.
<intelikey> and i'm off topic.
<mikeo> lol
<intelikey> "why doesn't it just do it for me"  </whine>     >:|
<mikeo> is there a good online resource for practical bash scripting
<intelikey> mikeo #bash
<intelikey> see the topic
<mikeo> do you guys know how to write scripts?
<mikeo> and did it take you a long time to learn?
<intelikey> yes and no
<mikeo> cool
<t1n0m3n> anyway, that is where I like ubuntu.  not quite easy enough for the casual windows user, but accessible.  and the complexity keeps coming the more you dig into it
<stdin> if you can type commands in sequentially, you can make basic scripts script
<eVipere> like ps -ax | grep lagging_program
<intelikey> echo -e '#!/bin/sh \n\n# this is a test script. \n\necho "now running the test script"\nls -sh \n' > test_script.sh ;chmod 755 test_script.sh        <<< mikeo
<mikeo> like cat /dev/urandom
<mikeo> are the \n's line breaks?
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: haven't seen you around lately
<intelikey> yep
<mikeo> whats the s flag for ls?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido haven't hung out here much lately
<mikeo> i know h is human, but never used s before
<intelikey> size
<mikeo> and -e for echo?
<intelikey> extended   means inturpret the \* chars
<t1n0m3n> anyone know how to make the ping command set the "do not fragment" flag?
<mikeo> interesting
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: i noticed, but good to see ya again
<Daisuke_Ido> but for now, gotta sleep
<intelikey> mikeo that's the most basic of scripting.   stdin is considered a pro.  if you need help     and i'll be glad to answer what questions i can if i'm here.   but for advanced bash questions   #bash  is the best bet.
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido peace bro
<Daisuke_Ido> the missus is dragging me out of bed in 5 hours to go get cookies
 * intelikey looks up code word "get cookie"    
<intelikey> heh ok.  have fun.
<intelikey> :)
<trillis> arg...
<eVipere> !cookies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookies - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eVipere> sorry intelikey... no help here...
<Daisuke_Ido> no, real cookies.  two of the churches have their annual bake sale on the first saturday in december...  unfortunately that's today
<trillis> It didn't work :(
<Daisuke_Ido> and now, gnight
<t1n0m3n> hmm, weird "ping -M dont -s 1300 www.google.com"
<intelikey> oh   ok.   well i always liked it when the missus would mention cookies and bed in the same sentance  :)
<eVipere> trillis: windows wireless devices shows that it's present, right?
<trillis> If I could open that >.<
<trillis> It doesn't like to pop up.
<t1n0m3n> the flag "-M dont" is equal to the windows "-f" flag?
<stdin> t1n0m3n: "man ping" and see
<trillis> whats the run command?
<eVipere> what does kdesu ndisgtk   reveal?
<trillis> sudo ndistkg?
<trillis> damn
<trillis> Autorun: Hardware Present: No.
<t1n0m3n> stdin: man is rather cryptic in this regard
<trillis> Should I plug in the usb adapter?
<eVipere> yeah....
<trillis> heheh
<trillis> k
<trillis> The adapter should be blinking, but its not
<eVipere> That's ok, for right now... does it show hardware presnt?
<trillis> nope
<eVipere> can you open the ndisgtk app even?
<trillis> yeah
<trillis> The Wireless networkd driver gui?
<eVipere> Ok... go back to terminal and....        dmesg | grep ndis
<t1n0m3n> ok, my MTU is 1072 using -M dont  what the h3ll!?
<trillis> whoah.
<t1n0m3n> do I subtract the normal 28 bytes to get true MTU then?
<trillis> Now what?
<eVipere> Open a new PM to me or stdin and paste what you get so you don't flood the channel..
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<trillis> Can't.
<trillis> Says something about spam.
<eVipere> ah... that issue... lol
<eVipere> Ok, or use pastbin as per stdin...
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/pastebin.php
<intelikey> try that one.
<trillis> cyntax?
<asm> hi
<eVipere> trillis: The spam thing is because you didn't do /msg nickserv register command....
<stdin> trillis: just post the text in and click send
<trillis> In here?
<asm> i ve a question about how to make kubuntu  in 3 d desktop
<asm> any help
<t1n0m3n> lol, sorry self inflicted wounds here, I set my mtu to 1100  (1100 - 28 = 1072)
<stdin> trillis: no, on the pastebin site
<eVipere> paste the URL of the pastebin, not the content.
<trillis> k
<trillis> posted
<stdin> now post the address back
<trillis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46408/
<eVipere> stdin:: all up to you on that post... something looks astray with ndis...
<stdin> trillis: try posting the output of "grep 'loadndisdriver' /var/log/syslog" to pastebin
<trillis> k
<eVipere> well, I'm guessing it'll be # 46409 once he gets it posted....
<trillis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46409/
<trillis> heheh
<trillis> Jesus...
<trillis> I've been at this for 6 hours...
<trillis> er...
<trillis> 7
<eVipere> as per the config file, I'm guessing that you may need to reinstall windows drivers.....
<trillis> It's on a cd though.
<eVipere> You had a .INF and the .SYS files there?
<trillis> Yeah
<stdin> what's on a cd?
<eVipere> preferebly for an XP machine of the same arch.
<trillis> yeah
<eVipere> Then try a 2000 driver.
<trillis> I tried, but the only one that apears in the window of the wireless drivers is the autorun inf file.
<eVipere> one sec, let me fish around dlink's website for a second...
<trillis> k
<eVipere> and just a quickie.. uname -a reveals what on your system?
<trillis> Linux 2056 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<eVipere> Ok perfect, standard XP drivers should work fine
<trillis> damn
<trillis> I can't find my cdrom directory...
<eVipere> Your little device is an 802.11N card?....
<trillis> Sounds write.
<trillis> right*
<t1n0m3n> ok, I have ruled out MTU as being my culprit on my slow internet downloads.  Using the "ping -M dont" I have verified that my laptop is in fact being limited by my DSL to 1492 and I have set me MTU to 1491 and I get the max 7.2MBps download rate.  Weird thing is, that if I set my MTU to 1100 or so, my max download rate drops considerably.  Which makes no sense to me.
<t1n0m3n> yet another potential issue eliminated
<trillis> The inf file that seems to work is the Autorun.
<trillis> hm... I wonder..
<eVipere> no... whatever your thinking.... no
<trillis> Oh :(
<trillis> LOL
<trillis> It worked.
<eVipere> what did?
<trillis> Kinda I suppose.
<trillis> There were three inf files there.
<trillis> one for win 2000, xp, and the autorun.
<eVipere> and you loaded up the XP one?....
<trillis> I just copy the inf winxp from the cd to the desktop and it showed up on the wireless driver
<trillis> yeah
<trillis> but it still says no hardware
<trillis> But it could be that I'm using my ethernet right now.
<eVipere> No, it's not... I'm looking at extracting the required inf from the drivers now......
<trillis> Theres sime lights on in the back of my computer I didn't see before...
<trillis> heheh
<import> hey guys love your system need a hand though i have to get a patch and the url says to do something like this get http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/madwifi-ng-r1679.patch
<trillis> Just my imagination.
<import> but the problem is get isnt a reconised
<import> function
<eVipere> trillis, do you still have winxp installed that used to use that device?
 * trillis is retarded when it comes to linux
<trillis> No.
<intelikey> import wget  ?
<trillis> Winxp never touched that device
<import> i tried to apt-get install get but it dint work
<import> oh maybe
<import> let me try thanks intelikey let you know if it works
<import> your the man
<import> :)
<import> or women what ever it may be
<eVipere> GAH!  I can get a file count of this blasted .cab, but I can't extract the data :(
<eVipere> trillis, want to try extracting some cab files on *nix, I think since you have a 32-bit OS it may work for ya....
<trillis> Sure, how?
<eVipere> first, you need a couple applications...    sudo apt-get install cabextract unshield
<intelikey> import if that's the only problem you ever have with linux,  you are the man.      or woman...   or irc robot or what ever...
<intelikey> !botsnack | import
<ubotu> import: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<surgy> how do i get and install new splash screens? other than the ones that came with kubuntu?
<trillis> k
<trillis> got it
<import> :)
<trillis> Can linux get viruses?
<import> intelikey no i have had alot of problems but i learned to work with them
<import> lol
 * trillis ez nub
<eVipere> No.. that's the driver I downloaded from dlink's site.
<import> nope
<trillis> hehehe
<import> trillis its not worth it
<import> maybe a worm
<eVipere> lol
<trillis> What happened?
<import> but thats really a blue moon
<eVipere> Did you get a file send request, or whatever popped up trillis?
<trillis> I did, and I accepted.
<import> trillis no viruses only wincrap has viruses i have seen some but the market is majority windows so people make mostly .exe bs
<trillis> But it failed.
<eVipere> Hmm.. ok...
<eVipere> Oh.. lol, my fault
<trillis> I'm beginning to like linux actually...
<mikeo> why use irc when you can use metasploit?
<trillis> It's like a puzzle.
<eVipere> one sec, let me disable the fw for ya for a bit...
<import> but on the other hand you can still be hacked if you have your ports open just close them up and kick back an laugh awhile
<trillis> kk
<import> trillis watch out for ssh
<trillis> ssh?
<mikeo> secure shell
<import> yep
<eVipere> ^_^
<mikeo> port 22
<import> :)
<trillis> why?
<eVipere> Once someone gets ssh access, they have unlimited control of your system.
<intelikey> if you don't run sshd  you don't have to worry about it.
<trillis> :(
<mikeo> if they get root ssh
<import> trillis if you had a ssh running on your pc i could connect to it through port 22 default
<mikeo> if you knew his pw
<import> then run some brute force crap to get your root and pass
<mikeo> and if nat was open
<import> then i could play god for a little while
<trillis> root?
<mikeo> should lock you out after 3 failed attempts
<import> but dont worry about it
<eVipere> and don't worry trill, your're port 22 is safe, I checked ^_^
<import> mikeo if they set it up like that
<trillis> hehehe
<trillis> Yaay
<import> default on suse is crap :)
<mikeo> i think its that way by default
<mikeo> this is kubuntu lol
<trillis> 0kbps... Nice.
<intelikey> !virus | trillis before they scare you with unbounded facts read this link
<mikeo> ditch the lizard
<ubotu> trillis before they scare you with unbounded facts read this link: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<mikeo> get a dragon
<import> mikeo now i could make a script to run a sleep command for the interval that the system kicks me then retry again
<import> but thats another story
<mikeo> i think it would take a very long time
<import> sure would
<import> but very possibl
<eVipere> Hmm trill, I don't think file transfer likes IRC... I'll dig up the URl for ya from dlink.....
<import> *possible
<mikeo> impractical
<mikeo> unless his password was password
<mikeo> or a word in a word list
<import> there is another way but i dont want to discuss it
<trillis> Sounds good
<import> trillis you should be fine
<mikeo> rainbow tables?
<import> kubuntu is secure enough
<import> if its not have someone tell you about nmap
<eVipere> trillis: ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Wireless/dwa130/Drivers/dwa130_BETA_drivers_120.zip
<mikeo> lol you know nvidia cuda pw cracking is like 25x faster than a fast cpu
<trillis> oh
<mikeo> nmap -sX -P0 -sV etc...
<import> :)
<trillis> Is there anyway to change my resolution?
<mikeo> light you up like a christmas tree
<import> mikeo has been around a block
<import> or two
<eVipere> Hmm, I'll have to try that one... using the GPU for it.
 * mikeo is just a college student
 * trillis is too
<eVipere> Anyone who knows the x-mas command off the top of their head evidently has some experience...
<mikeo> hahaha
<mikeo> theory but not expierence
<import> same
<mikeo> taken a few security classes
<trillis> su x-maxjuice2all %$ ?
<mikeo> ever use core impact?
<eVipere> In this world, you can't have theory without experience first!
<trillis> x-mas*
<import> nope
<trillis> Damn zip?
<trillis> Oh shit.
<mikeo> its weak
<eVipere> oh yeah.. LOL
<eVipere> sudo apt-get installl zip unzip
<import> mikeo whats core impact?
<mikeo> costs like 20k or something
<import> omg
<trillis> it opened automaticallyl for me.
<mikeo> a tool released by a savis for pen testing
<mikeo> our school got a free box with it for testing purposes
<import> sounds like crap
<eVipere> pen testing...???
<mikeo> has some nice features but never up to date
<mikeo> works great on unpatched win2000 boxes lol
<mikeo> i mean even metasploit works on default sever 2k3 installs
<import> evipere :) its were you click a couple of times until you can write with a piece of plastic
<import> just need some paper
<eVipere> Yeah... and the 65k ping works on win98 machines too...
<trillis> Now what do I do?
<mikeo> ever use cisco tourch?
<import> i dont know i used microsoft for a while and i was very let down <-- not the word for it disappointed
<mikeo> or the global scanner thing that checks all the default stuff
<eVipere> trillis: extract those to a directory and cd into that directory with terminal   cd name_of_directory/
 * mikeo still needs to learn infrastructure security testing beyond basic theory
<import> here i weigh it out linux = free windows = paid for, and worse imo then linux
<import> linux has alot more support
<mikeo> linux has less support in the corporate world
<mikeo> because 99% of people grew up using windows and feel comfortable with it
<import> mikeo where can you go to get help with something?
<eVipere> Once you have those extracted into a dir and have cd'd into that dir, run     fx... what was that command?
<stdin> can you take general chatter to #kubuntu-offtopic
<import> in windows
<intelikey> import ##windows
<intelikey> ;/
<import> intelkey okay got me
<import> :)
<trillis> extract the files that i downloaded, and the ones on the cd to the same directory? Then go into the terminal and type: cd desktop/ ?
<intelikey> don't get me wrong    i dont do windows.   but lets not lie about.
<import> but still i rather use a linux system over win
<eVipere> No, just the zip you downloaded.
<mikeo> from what i have seen lots of upper management is hesitant to use linux because there is no main company to go to for support
<trillis> Is the command correct?
<intelikey> linux does have better support   imo  for the user     and if the report is true  linux supports more hardware than any other os   par none.
<surgy> how do i get and install new splash screens? other than the ones that came with kubuntu?
<intelikey> bar none
<stdin> take general chatter to #kubuntu-offtopic ...
<import> mikeo i read about Canada releasing kubuntu on dell systems store bought
<import> so it seems like linux is trying to make an impact
<mikeo> know someone who worked with someone else at ups and i guess the researched switching to linux, cost them 3 mil and the project was a total failure
<eVipere> If you saved the file to your desktop and extracted it there, it would be cd ~/Desktop/dwa130_BETA_drivers_120
<trillis> cd desktop_drivers/
<trillis> ?
<mikeo> anyone know how to setup active directory with linux?
<trillis> aah
<trillis> kk
<import> one second i need to check something
<trillis> damn
<trillis> still not working
<trillis> the folder with the files are on ym desktop called Drivers.
<eVipere> Ok, then it would be Desktop/Drivers
<trillis> I typed: cd~/desktop/drivers
<eVipere> Desktop/Drivers
<eVipere> Linux is cap sensative, unlike windows.
<trillis> case sensitive?
<trillis> heeh
<eVipere> Desktop is different then desktop, two different directories.
<surgy> how do i get and install new splash screens? other than the ones that came with kubuntu?
<trillis> gaaha
<trillis> Still not working
<eVipere> surgy: check kde-look.org
<Dragonath> cd ~/Desktop/Drivers
<stdin> surgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<surgy> thnx stdin
<eVipere> Better idea, cd ~/Desktop/Dri {{ and hit the tab key a couple times}}
<Dragonath> cd ~/Desktop first then do a ls to see what's there first?
<trillis> ooh
<trillis> space bewtween cd~
<Dragonath> yes
<Dragonath> there must be a space between a command and it's arguments
<trillis> there we go
<trillis> k
<trillis> Now what am I typing?
<eVipere> unshield x data2.cab
<trillis> Aborted.
<eVipere> what about cabextract data2.cab  ?
<trillis> Warning; found install shield header. This is probably an install shield.
<weedar> I connected a usb-pen drive that got mounted to /media/disk - but how would I know which device is mounted there (in the console) - it's not mentioned in the fstab
<trillis> All done, error in processor 1 files.
<trillis> now what?
<stdin> weedar: "mount"
<trillis> Oh wait
<trillis> "Use UNSHIELD to unpack it".
<Dragonath> my restricted drivers module tells me that mý ati radeon 9600 pro is running on restricted drivers, yet fglrxinfo shows this - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46412/
<trillis> No do I use the unshile command?
<trillis> now*
<Dragonath> I want my card to run restricted drivers, how do I do it?
<eVipere> I was hoping it wouldn't do the annoying abort thing... What you need to do is figure out a way to extrac the drivers from that cab file... one way is to install it, as the program will extract them itself, but you need to run setup.exe to do so.
<Ch1ppy> Hey, I have two net ports on my box, but whenever I connect using one of them the internet works for a bit then dies.  It has worked properly before and still works in windows.  Can anyone help me out at all?
<eVipere> If you want to try that, go ahead and apt-get install wine    After that you can run .exe files.
<sigma> i have a huge problem, ksysguard says im using 1010mb of memory, whilst crystal monitor on my desktop says 199mb, which one is right? i don't understand because i only have kaffeine open playing a small video. whats the problem?
<stdin> sigma: ksysgaurd includes the cache in it's calculations, crystal monitor does not
<trillis> Gah
<trillis> I have to do it tomorrow.
<trillis> I need sleep.
<trillis> I've been at this for nearly 8 hours or so.
<sigma> stdin: whats the cache for?
<trillis> Thanks alot for you all of your help, no doubt I'll be back tomorrow.
<stdin> sigma: to store often accessed files in memory, speeds up access
<intelikey> sigma free -m    see the first line of data   should agree with  ksysguard    and the second   -/+ buffer/cache    should agree with crystal monitor     they are both right    but the info you are probably looking for is the  -/+ line   the actual in-use ram
<stdin> ^ the explanation I was too tired to give :p
<eVipere> If I end up trying to help him again, I'm just going to ask for an ssh tunnel && account... that may speed his issue up a bit...
<sigma> intelikey: so my pc is actually only using the amount of ram that is stated in crystal monitor?
<Ch1ppy> Hey, my net keeps dieing.. can anyone help me out?
<intelikey> sigma that's what we're saying    you catch on quick for a linux user.
<eVipere> chippy: bad ether in your cable?... try refilling it.
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> here's what my system is doing right now.
<intelikey> Memory Used/Total Percent: 23/377 MB (6%)
<intelikey> Swap   Used/Total Percent: 0/0 MB (0%)
<Ch1ppy> eVipere: cable tested + fine, it seems to be related to the one net port, but is not a hardware problem
<weedar> stdin - an obvious answer, but I needed it, thanks a lot! :)
<intelikey> it's pretty idle.  only doing some network intense things, nothing memory intense.
<sigma> intelikey: yup ive gotten some free training manuals and am going through the stuff and practising, can you explain to me whats the difference between vmsize and vmrss in ksysguard? im guessing that vmsize is the cache and vmrss is whats actuatually being used?
<intelikey> sigma  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d2a7f24b4  <<< the script i just ran to check my ram usage.  you might be interested.  you might not.
<sigma> il check it out, thanks
<intelikey> and mikeo you like scripts.  ^
<eVipere> I don't think he got my BOFH reference....
<sigma>       total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<sigma> Mem:          1010        994         15          0          9        741
<sigma> -/+ buffers/cache:        243        766
<sigma> Swap:         2957         33       2923
<stdin> !paste | sigma
<ubotu> sigma: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sigma> thats what i get intelikey
<Lynoure> eVipere: well, maybe actually help him now? :)
<sigma> sorry!
<intelikey> yep you are using 243m
<eVipere> I would, but I dont't have much of a clue as to what his problem could have been, possibly a bad kernel driver, or simply a loose plug..
<sigma> this cache idea is just confusing me, so linux has actually reserved my meory for certain apps?
<intelikey> err plus the 4to6 meg that the kernel eats and doesnt ever mention...
<intelikey> sigma yes.  but it will relinquish that ram as needed.
<eVipere> unless your running a Java application, then it just keeps consuming it.
<stdin> sigma: the cache will be reduced if applications need more memory, it's used to store files that the system accesses often so it doesn't have to keep reading the disk
<Lynoure> eVipere: one can always walk him through some debugging questions, like:
<Lynoure> hmm, seems he left.
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d599a7f50 <<< cpu.info
<sigma> i see stdin, thanks
<sigma> so do you guys think there will be a kde4 install for gutsy as soon as the final version is released?
<eVipere> If me and him are online tomorrow and he's still having the issue, I'll try to walk him through... but I'm out for tonight.  g'night ya'll
<stdin> sigma: it's planned for the same day
<intelikey> backported to the LTS too maybe.
<eVipere> sigma: Can't you download kde4 now?...
<luca_b> stdin: Assuming package quality isn't as bad as the other releases by Kubuntu
<sigma> stdin: how do they manage that? its the 16th Dec hey?
<stdin> luca_b: you have a problem with the packages?
<luca_b> stdin: Well, it's mostly a problem of what's packaged and what not
<luca_b> stdin: I find easier to build from source since it's evolving way too rapidly
<stdin> sigma: we'll get notified when the release is made and we'll make packages
<intelikey> of the 20k packages   it's still never enough....
<sigma> eVipere: you can get the rc version, i got the opensuse live cd because the kubuntu one wasn't out, its still pretty unstable though
<stdin> luca_b: well that's totally unavoidable isn't it
<luca_b> sigma: post-RC is quite stable, a few bugs but usable
<luca_b> stdin: A selection like the openSUSE LIveCD would be optimal IMO
<sigma> luca_b: whats post rc?
<ben_> anyone know of a good webhost, i'm sick of dreamhost
<eVipere> sigma: Opensuse 10.3 has been out for long enough, I think the KDE4 that was on it is pre-rc release.
<sigma> ben_: which country?
<eVipere> The current KDE4 is version 3.93
<t1n0m3n> this NIC issue is driving me crazy
<ben_> eVipere: I live in new zealand, but anywhere will do
<luca_b> sigma: I mean, KDE (from source, or the recent openSUSE live CD) soon after RC got a few improvements
<stdin> luca_b: so, you want the small kubuntu dev team to focus on getting KDE SVN builds out rather than working on other KDE releases/tools/apps ?
<sigma> all it says was that it was the RC 1 version
<ben_> sigma: I live in new zealand, but anywhere will do.
<intelikey> what means SVN ?
<luca_b> stdin: Nope, I'd prefer actually no releases until the final one, so that it will probably get more attention
<eVipere> well sigma, if you're feeling brave... you can always try apt-get install kde4base....
<Lynoure> intelikey: subversion (version control)
<sigma> ben_ i also used to live there, don't you get free i-net access? why not just host your own server?
<Lynoure> sigma: there is a live dvd too...
<sigma> Lynoure: whats on the live dvd? is it kubuntu?
<ben_> sigma: I'm planning to run busy websites, I need something with good bandwidth, home upload doesn't cut it
<luca_b> stdin: Actually, if stuff from debian experimental is backportable, that would be a good idea to strat from there, less work involved
<Lynoure> sigma: kubuntu based, yes. I have not tried it yet, just burning it now.
<stdin> luca_b: people expect us to have the pre-releases packaged like other distros. seems people complain when we do and complain when we don't...
<intelikey> ben_ apache2 ?
<sigma> eVipere: i tried that but as i dont have broadband i have to download packages manually, its a bit difficult with so many dependencies!
<sigma> Lynoure: where did u find it?
<luca_b> stdin: Forget about the experimental debian part, I forgot that they (I haven't tested them, just reading reports - disclaimer) they aren't made to think about coinstallability
<eVipere> that's when you do the apt-get and go to bed!  Pray that your connection remains good.
<ben_> intelikey: Yea, I need a lamp stack host. Bandwidth is a ripoff in my country though
<Lynoure> sigma: wait a bit, I'll check
 * intelikey mmm nods
<Linux_Galore> luca_b: there are lots of kde apps missing on the repo and you want the kde devs to work on an unstable and complete version of kde 4 lol
<Linux_Galore> s/complete/incomplete/
<sigma> im still confused about the whole dvd / cd thing, some people say the dvd has the live + install cd, others say it has a whole lot of repository packages included as well. which one is right?
<luca_b> Linux_Galore: I'd just like to see packages that would not give KDE 4 a bad name, there are already too many people complaining for no good reason IMO
<Lynoure> sigma: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<stdin> sigma: both
<sigma> but its only the main repo hey stdin?
<Linux_Galore> luca_b: kde 4 isnt finnished, it wont be finnished really until around 4.2/4.2
<intelikey> sigma yes.
<Linux_Galore> sorry 4.1/4.2
<stdin> sigma: most of main and some restricted
<sigma> Lynoure: thats the cd, not dvd - i knew about the cd
<Lynoure> sigma: I probably misremembered. So you already tried the cd?
<Linux_Galore> luca_b: if people are cpmplaining about an unstable incomplete version of kde 4.0 they should have read the warnings
<Linux_Galore> luca_b: its like getting a test car from Ford that has the doors missing then complaining about the draft
<Lynoure> Will the next kubuntu release come with kde4? (it being a LTS version, and all)
<sigma> nope i got the opensuse one (kubuntu one hadn't been released), wasn't that great hey, looks alot better but not that usable. but then again it was running off a cd!
<intelikey> i'm out.  thanks fellows, for all the time well spent.   and all the time wasted too.
<stdin> Lynoure: no
<intelikey> stdin shalom.
<luca_b> Linux_Galore: If something (within resources, priority, etc...) can be done to reduce the stupid whining I read everytime on the dot and elsewhere, it would be nice
<Lynoure> stdin: good :)
<sigma> Lynoure: nope
<Nurburgring2> hi i just downloaded the drivers for my ati card and would like to install in Ubuntu. The file extension is .run, how do i do this?
<stdin> !ati | Nurburgring2
<ubotu> Nurburgring2: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sigma> if there are any south africans in this forum does anyone have the repo's on dvd that they can send to me?
<Nurburgring2> thanx very much sir
<Linux_Galore> luca_b: people are idtiots get over it, that your still worrying is na sign you havent matured to the stage that you trully understand that and fighting it is like trying to stop the tide
<Nurburgring2> oh i c, bot...
<sigma> il reimburse you for postage+media of course!
<Linux_Galore> <- 34 years of technical customer support
<Linux_Galore> Im not surpirsed by anything anymore
<Linux_Galore> surprised*
<sigma> well hopefully the kde4 final will be nice and stable:) im looking for a change, already know my way around 3.5.8
<luca_b> Linux_Galore: as far as I read, it's truly demotivating for the developers involved (disclaimer - I'm not one of them, I'm just someone who tests and reports bugs when time permits)
<stdin> sigma: don't expect "stable" as such until at least 4.1
<Linux_Galore> sigma: Im sticking with 3.5.8 for another 6 months and by that time I will have a better machines and compiz and KDE 4.1 will be working
<Lynoure> luca_b: I'm not actually even eager for kde4 as some of my fave programs do not work with qt4 yet...
<sigma> thats the same reason kde4 isnt going in hardy hey
<stdin> luca_b: trust me, the kde devs don't care what's on /. or the register, and neither do I :)
<Lynoure> luca_b: So I'll be just happy if it will take 6 months more or so :)
<Linux_Galore> yeah I dont want kde4 in the next release it will take at least another 6 months to port a good portion of the kde 3 apps pver
<Linux_Galore> over*
<luca_b> Lynoure: I'm way too eager for it, I?m just waiting to learn PyQt4 and get the ball rolling for some KDE4 goodness
<luca_b> (I mean, PyAt4 +
<Cugel2> I tried the KDE4 RC1 -- it's not ready.
<luca_b> arghghg sorry,
<surgy> !c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<surgy> !ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Linux_Galore> stdin: unless your paying them heh
<[ifr0g]> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<luca_b> Linux_Galore: A few "important" apps have started porting recently, at least integrators etc can check a page on KDE's techbase to see the porting status
<Linux_Galore> compiz is still not working well and consumes way too much resources even when doing nothing
<Linux_Galore> luca_b: yes but porting is one thing fixing all the port bugs will take 6 months
<[ifr0g]> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<luca_b> Linux_Galore: essential apps like dolphin or konqueror work reasonably well already, *not* that I'd like KDE4 in a LTS release of course
<PolitikerNEU> just a question: is an amarok 2 package for kde 4 availible for kubuntu already?
<stdin> no, for the simple reason that it's broke :p
<luca_b> PolitikerNEU: It's alpha stage, I don't think it'll be out for a few months *at least*
<PolitikerNEU> yes, but there are kde 4 packages ... and you can't say plasma is finished as well ... but if there are no packages, i have to accept it ... because i haven't got enough disk space to compile whole kde 4 svn
<stdin> PolitikerNEU: you could download the svn version of amarok 2, but like I said: there are no packages because it won't build yet
<sigma> compiz works perfectly on ubuntu, but looks so out of place on kubuntu
<luca_b> stdin: even if it builds, it's broken 8P
<PolitikerNEU> oh ... that could be another problem why i didn't manage to build it ...
<PolitikerNEU> because it said "FILE ERROR" at some (late) point
<luca_b> PolitikerNEU: amarok depends on libplasma, which is still in a state of flux, therefore when libplasma changes, amarok build breaks
<sigma> PolitikerNEU: the porting of kde4 apps has begun, it will prob be ready when the final release comes out
<PolitikerNEU> ok
<PolitikerNEU> so I'll have to wait a month or so ...
<sigma> nope its out on +- 16th dec
<sigma> so half a month odd
<luca_b> sigma: may be pushed to Jan 4th (tagging) and Jan 11th (release)
<PolitikerNEU> Personally, I doubt that KDE 4.0 will be finished at that time ... at least plasma seems to be 	really	 unfinished now
<stdin> on any day if you expect it to be out, you'll be wrong ;)
<sigma> oh well i wont be using it fully till its implemented in kubuntu
<PolitikerNEU> and a question ... will I be able to use the old kicker (of kde 3) in kde 4?
<luca_b> PolitikerNEU: Plasma improved *greatly* over a few days past RC, so I believe it's quite possible
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... ok
<stdin> probably not
<luca_b> PolitikerNEU: nope, read http://liquidat.wordpresss.com for an explanation why
<luca_b> it's a great writeup
<luca_b> on the design decisions
<sigma> the target release date on wikipedia is 11-dec, lol
<PolitikerNEU> Hmm ... what should I click on the link luca_b ?
<stdin> sigma: and you trust wikipedia implicitly?
<luca_b> PolitikerNEU: it's not a malicious link, check the web page and it's the latest post
<luca_b> stdin: Wikipedia is somewhat correct, the push back hasn't been decided yet, just discussion among the release team
<sigma> stdin: lol of course not!
<stdin> luca_b: was a general statement, not specific
<PolitikerNEU> there are only links for hosting wordpress like "Free installation of wordpress ..."
<luca_b> anyway the answer for kicker is "no", since its mantainer is also the plasma project mantainer
<luca_b> PolitikerNEU: whoops, sorry, let me fire up the right one
<sigma> is there any way to make kde 3 look like kde4 properly? i like that oxygen theme
<luca_b> http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/11/30/kde-4-some-reasons-for-design-decisions/
<luca_b> sigma: the Oxygen team has kindly asked not to distribute the art in packaged form because it's not ready yet
<luca_b> sigma: that said, you can get MOST of the icons working with a script on kde-look.org
<sigma> oh yes, konqueror is looking great in kde4, but dolphin is still hopeless, at least konq can still be used as the file manager
<sigma> luca_b: do you know the name of the theme on kde-look.org?
<luca_b> sigma: it's a script, hold on I'll get the link
<sigma> thanks
<[ifr0g]> and about kde4 when is the relase date ?
<luca_b> sigma: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=61556
<stdin> when it's ready
<sigma> kde should use firefox for browsing (and make it look more like kde), drop dolphin - that was a mistake from the start and concentrate on konq as the file manager only
<luca_b> sigma: you need svn (command line util) and inkscape installed
<sigma> thanks
<luca_b> it'll create a tar.bz2 file in your $HOME
<luca_b> then install it with the theme manager
<sigma> dam inkscape has this one dep that has like 100 deps attached to it :(
<stdin> sigma: dolphin in kde4 is a perfectly usable file manager
<hangthedj> does anybody have trouble with VirtualBox and not being able to run usb
<hangthedj> ?
<luca_b> notice, you'll see LESS icon than in KDE4, because they have been renamed
<luca_b> and the script does just a quick hack
<luca_b> (renamed = renamed to fit the freedesktop.org naming specification, used by other themes like GNOME's Tango)
<sigma> stdin: i tried it, didn't feel so diff to the one in kde3, konq still has way more usability
<sigma> hopefully over time it will catch up
<stdin> sigma: there's a huge difference between dolphin and d3lphin. the only reason people are so resistant to dolphin is because it's not konqueror
<luca_b> stdin: well said
<hangthedj> does dolphin support and do all the things konqueror can?
<stdin> yes, it supports all the kioslaves
<sigma> luca_b: well il have 2find somewhere to download those files, do you know how i can change the font colours of the firefox menu's?
<stdin> (all the ones that have been ported anyway)
<luca_b> sigma: to adapt it to KDE?
<hangthedj> can i fish:/ with dolphin? :)
<sigma> stdin: hold on whats d3lphin?
<luca_b> hangthedj: yes, you can, I've been testing it in KDE 4
<stdin> sigma: it's the name of the kde3 port of dolphin
<hangthedj> luca_b, cool thats all i really care about
<PolitikerNEU> oh ... I have read the article but it didn't answer my question exactly .. I know that there will be no "kde 4 kicker" - but will I be able to just load the old kde 3 kicker like I can start the old amarok 1.4 in kde 4 (I have heard about some qt 4 qt 3 compatiblity layer - and btw. - wasn't kicker included in the first alpha of kde 4)?
<stdin> hangthedj: I'd rather use sftp:/ ;)
<sigma> luca_b: yes, i tried the kdeff theme, but the menu borders break and the fonts are too dark when you hover on the menu's
<luca_b> PolitikerNEU: yes you could, ttechnically - and yes there was kicker as well, but it was just while libplasma was being adjusted
<PolitikerNEU> ok, thanks - that's fine
<luca_b> sigma: Hmm, I just use that theme, unfortunately
<hangthedj> stdin, yeah force of habit, my eyes are getting bad in my old age, so fun things like scp from the command line are no longer fun
<hangthedj> sftp, i always forget about it for some reason
<sigma> luca_b: no idean how to modify it?
<luca_b> sigma: Unsure, it's styled through CSS though, it shouldn't be too hard but I don't know where to look
<stdin> hangthedj: no "sftp:/" instead of "fish:/", fish:/ is a hack that used ssh and some python code. sftp:/ is the builtin more secure way
<sigma> luca_b: same prob here, i found a few but none related to the theme
<stdin> hangthedj: there are a few possible security risks with fish:/ so using sftp:/ is a good habit to start
<stdin> (not I said "possible" risks there)
<stdin> *note:
<hangthedj> for some reason i only use sftp when i'm using mac servers
<luca_b> stdin: good tip, I didn't know about it
<hangthedj> not sure why
<hangthedj> i'm gonna blow up vmware
<sigma> why?
<hangthedj> cause, i tried to load windows after along time, cause i'm testing something, and it said it couldn't so i got a patch, and now its going along slower than i've ever seen windows go. ever.
<sigma> why do u need windows?
<hangthedj> i'm trying to figure out what the login and logout prompt is for the blackberry bluetooth modem.  i've got it 95% working
<hangthedj> on linux
<hangthedj> surprise surprise windows is lost.
<hangthedj> no more vmware
<penguin> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<penguin> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<hangthedj> haha
<hangthedj> i named my connected dialup, and tried to connect to it, and it crashed, then windows said would you like to report, and i said no, but then it popped up and said cannot report without inet connection, would you like to connect using dialup.
<hangthedj> i could click ok all night
<sigma> those modems are always dodgy
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> hi. i am a newbie in using eclipse for developing c++ applications. i'm using Ubuntu as OS (latest Gutsy 7.10 release). I've downloaded eclipse-cdt-fetched-src-autotools-0_9_5.tar.gz and unpacked it properly. But when I'm trying to open preferences window with autotools it reports an error...
<sigma> why not use a cable connection? thats what i do with my win smartphone
<hangthedj> i'm gonna try that next with the world famous (to blackberry users) tether your blackberry with linux
<stdin> Wilde_Sehnsucht: isn't that the same as the package "eclipse-cdt" ?
<hangthedj> but XmBlackberry stopped being developed and is a pain to install and its late
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> stdin: as far as i know eclipse-cdt doesn't provide autotools. but i have eclipse-cdt installed
<stdin> Wilde_Sehnsucht: I've never used eclipse, I tend to use kdevelop
<stdin> Wilde_Sehnsucht: try asking in eclipse
<stdin> Wilde_Sehnsucht: try asking in eclipse
<stdin> damn :p
<stdin> #eclipse
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> stdin: i'm trying :) but there's no answer yet :)
<stdin> give it a while, you'll get a response eventually :p
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> i hope :)
<lvjiabin> chinese
<lvjiabin> anybody
<lvjiabin> ?
<stdin> !cn | lvjiabin
<ubotu> lvjiabin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lvjiabin> Thank you !
<level1> hi, I ran dgen (a sega genesis emulator)... anyway, it locked up sound system and now I don't have any sound from any app, even though I've restarted X... how can I unlock my filesystem?
<level1> !oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<level1> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lvjiabin> He,There  is something  wrong  with  firefox
<lvjiabin> En,why  update to 2.0.10,It is very  unstable
<anterasia_childr> hey is any 1 there?
<anterasia_childr> _____
<anterasia_childr> any one there?
<k-nabyss> hello
<anterasia_childr> wat sorta snakes have u got?
<anterasia_childr>       ?
<anterasia_childr> mkquist?
<anterasia_childr> nabyss!!!!!!!
<anterasia_childr> gukk
<ardchoille> anterasia_childr: This is a support channel for Kubuntu. Do you have a Kubuntu support question?
<vzduch> obviously not :D
<vzduch> mornin ardchoille
<ardchoille> Obviously
<ardchoille> Morning vzduch
<Riddell> ** kubuntu meeting in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<ardchoille> Riddell: Thank you for the reminder
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> eh..everyone is sleeping on #eclipse...may be here anybody can help... how do i compile a plugin for eclipse in gutsy?
<vzduch> !b-e | Wilde_Sehnsucht
<ubotu> Wilde_Sehnsucht: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<vzduch> you have that?
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> aha i do
<vzduch> then what's the problem?
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> because it's an eclipse plugin :)
<k-nabyss> fuck you
<k-nabyss> bitbh
<adyy> plz join #tabaci
<Jucato> adyy: no
<blekos> hi, is it possible to "color" files and emails like Mac?
<vzduch> blekos: ?
<blekos> in Mac u have the ability to color the names of the files
<blekos> red, yellow etc
<waylandbill> blekos: if you alias ls to:   alias ls="ls --color=auto"   it will do that.
<waylandbill> if you mean in a terminal
<Jucato> no, I think he means in the GUI
<Jucato> OS X is all about GUI :)
<waylandbill> :)
<Jucato> I don't think it's possible yet on a per file basis
<Jucato> (would be nice though... next to tagging files.. which would be possible in KDE 4 I think... I think...)
<waylandbill> I know many graphic artists that use mac's... but they would even know what a command line is. Of course, they're better than I at graphics, so I guess it all works out. :)
<ilor> hi, I have compiz working, wobbly windows and all, but emerald themes don't seem to work
<blekos> not the terminal
<ilor> I can laucnch the theme manager, but selecting themes doesn't do anything
<_DT> ilor: make sure you've installed the emerald package
<ilor> I have it installed
<blekos> anybody using kde4?
<Jucato> ilor: you might be able to get more help in #compiz-fusion
<ilor> oh, ok
<Jucato> blekos: yes. but not rc1.
<_DT> ilor: If it's installed then try reloading your window manager or restarting the computer
<_DT> worked for me ;-)
<Jucato> (no need to restart the computer, at most you just need to restart X, or even just log out)
<ilor> will try, thanks
<_DT> fusion-icon is pretty good at managing compiz-fusion + emerald
<blekos> and how is kde4? have you tried it with compiz-fusion?
<waylandbill> kde4 and compiz. live life on the wild side. :-D
<Jucato> blekos: you wouldn't need compiz-fusion in KDE4. it has its own compositing and effects
<Jucato> (no cube though. thank goodness...)
<blekos> how about flame writing!! lol
<waylandbill> I thought the cube was interesting for a couple minutes, but couldn't figure out anything I'd use it for. :)
<Jucato> I think kwin's effect are plugin-based, so it will just be a matter of time before 3rd party effects such as those come out
<clau85> got a problem here: after logging in in the GUI, it doesn't go any further, i.e. it does not log in
<clau85> just the kubuntu blues screen
<vzduch> !info pork
<ubotu> pork: Console-based AOL Instant Messenger & IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.8.1-1 (gutsy), package size 242 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<vzduch> !info bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 1515 kB, installed size 6524 kB
<sebastian^> good morning everybody
<level1> Hi, I told kde to use dgen to load .bin files and now before every application starts I get a dialog box saying: Could not find mime type application/octet-stream
<level1> the app still starts, but I get that error message
<ardchoille> level1: You need to add file association application/octet-stream back to the file associations
<level1> ardchoille: how do I do that?+
<ardchoille> level1: Hold on..
<ardchoille> level1: alt+f2, type in kcontrol
<level1> ardchoille: can I keep .bin files mapped to dgen, or should I give that up
<ardchoille> level1: You can keep it mapped, the problem is that sometimes when you add a new file assoc, the octet-stream gets removed.
<level1> okay
<level1> whats next?
<ardchoille> Go to KDE Components > File Associations
<ardchoille> At the bottom, in the middle, there's an "Add" button, click it
<ardchoille> Group: application
<level1> octet stream?
<ardchoille> Type: octet-stream
<level1> okay
<ardchoille> Click Ok, the Apply
<ardchoille> *then
<level1> okay, seems to work now
<ardchoille> :)
<level1> thanks!
<clau85> my kde does not start after logging in. anyone has an idea what myght be wrong/where to loo further?
<clau85> I just installed fglrx, but if I use the "ati" driver, it works!
<clau85> it looks awful and it's slow, but it works
<jjange> hello
<jjange> is there anybody who can tell me the defaul passowrd for root?
<pag> !root | jjange
<ubotu> jjange: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jjange> thanks
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med> how can i exclude certain packages from being updated?
<Jucato> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<gan|y|med> thx
<user1>  if I have 2 sound cards, how to tell alsa to use one of them as defaut
<slow-motion> hi
<nosrednaekim> hi
<youaredoome0> i need help with ubuntu server
<youaredoome0> sg
<youaredoome0> arg
<user1> we failed to help
<WaltzingAlong> which help, that is the key
<foenig> hi@all
<nosrednaekim> hi foenig
<whip> hi
<whip> can somebody help me with my printer?
<puppetmaster> Hello everyone
<puppetmaster> I can't run compiz
<nosrednaekim> puppetmaster: whats the problem?
<puppetmaster> I have a motherboard type: ASUS P4V8X-MX
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | whip
<ubotu> whip: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<puppetmaster> no 3d desktop effect support
<puppetmaster> whatshould I do my friend
<foenig> im catching a rm stream with mplayer as wav ... without any parameters ... the file is an .wav - only mplayer plays it - how can i work with it outside mplayer? any suggestions
<nosrednaekim> puppetmaster: what graphics card.
<foenig> uups ... i found the mplayer channel
<puppetmaster> my graphical card is built it : VIA/S3G Unichrome Pro IGP
<whip> hi yes, i found it in the hardware support
<whip> it is the hp laserjet 1100
<whip> the driver is hpijs
<whip> should i install it via apt-get ?
<puppetmaster> So!!
<whip> i've installed the driver, and now?
<whip> ;)
<nosrednaekim> whip: its already installed
<whip> how?
<nosrednaekim> puppetmaster: you're out of luck then, you're not getting a 3d desktop out of that
<whip> it's installed?
<nosrednaekim> whip: system-settings-> printer
<puppetmaster> So it's a hopless case my friend?
<whip> ok,
<whip> mom,
<nosrednaekim> whip: by default, yes
<nosrednaekim> puppetmaster: pretty much.
<puppetmaster> thank you 4 ur help
<nosrednaekim> puppetmaster: go get yourself a cheap Nvidia card.
<puppetmaster> ok
<puppetmaster> thanks
<whip> @nosrednaekim i think there is something wrong,
<nosrednaekim> YW
<whip> cause it takes really long to open the printer
<whip> i open settings, and than i open printer, and it takes really really long,
<whip> is this normal?
<nosrednaekim> whip: as long as it opens, yes its normal.
<whip> ok.
<whip> in this case i wait, a little bit
<nosrednaekim> whip: did it open?
<whip> not yet
<whip> but after i while it opens,
<whip> i know because i already tried to install the printer, but with no luck
<nosrednaekim> ok
<whip> so i have to wait about 3min... i think then it opens,
<llutz> Moin
<whip> don't know why it does take so long...
<whip> ok,
<whip> now it is here...
<whip> @nosrednaekim i'm ready
<nosrednaekim> whip: delete the printer you added.
<whip> i didn't add anyone yet,
<whip> cause i didnt found where to add,
<whip> i already searched for it
<whip> ;/
<nosrednaekim> well, then click the "add" button and add a printer/class
<nosrednaekim> and that should step you through it
<whip> this button is disabled
<busfahrer> Hi, I was wondering, Compiz is now integrated into Ubuntu, but whats the proper way to activate it in Kubuntu?
<whip> i dont know why?
<nosrednaekim> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<nosrednaekim> whip: go into admin mode
<whip> ok,
<whip> now a red box is there, but nothing in it
<busfahrer> thank you!
<nosrednaekim> erk.... ok....
<nosrednaekim> close that then, and run "kprinter" from the command line, and add a printer from there.
<whip> i also had this once,
<whip> than i had to wait,
<whip> until it came there...
<nosrednaekim> ah
<whip> do i need cups?
<eduardiyo> anyone use AWN under kubuntu 7.10?
<whip> is it installed by default?
<eduardiyo> i can't start the application when i click on Awn Manager
<eduardiyo> :S
<nosrednaekim> !AWN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> whip: yes, it is
<whip> norednaekim?
<whip> do i need the port 631?
<gabbah79> when i try to connect to MSN, Kopete always crashes. icq works fine. anyone know about this?
<whip> perhaps its blocked, and that is it?
<nosrednaekim> whip: thats possible if you have a firewall.
<whip> ok,
<nosrednaekim> gabbah79: do a complete update.
<gabbah79> oh true i haven't done that yet...
<nosrednaekim> gabbah79: it was a problem with the release version of the kdelibs, an update should fix it nicely
<gabbah79> when i did it before (have reinstalled since then), it always says there was some error to commit the changes, and then it says installation complete... weird
<nosrednaekim> update you package lists first?
<gabbah79> so on first update i get an error saying some audioport lib is no longer supported, and after that i always get that annoying error msg whenever i install something
<gabbah79> yeah, when i get the latest updates of my packages, thats when i get the audioport lib error
<gabbah79> so basically first thing i update with synaptic screws me
<gabbah79> FIRST update after clean install.. :(
<nosrednaekim> gabbah79: just uninstall that audioportlib
<busfahrer> When I do compiz --replace, all my windows lose their decorations (titlebar, border, etc). I'm using Kubuntu 7.10 that I updated from 7.04. Any ideas?
<gabbah79> nosrednaekim: ok i will try that
<nosrednaekim> busfahrer: is this an nvidia cart?
<nosrednaekim> *card
<busfahrer> nosrednaekim: Yes.
<nosrednaekim> !addARGBLXVisuals
<emilsedgh> busfahrer: do you have compiz-kde package ?
<busfahrer> emilsedgh: Yes.
<busfahrer> btw, also, when i run ccsm, all the icons are replaced by a "not found" icon.
<whip> ok,
<whip> it is also disabled
<nosrednaekim> busfahrer: normal.
<busfahrer> OK, but what about the decorations? :-)
<Eduardiyo> anyone knows a how-to to configure AWN (Dock)
<nosrednaekim> busfahrer: check your xorg.conf and see if you have a "addARGBGLXVisuals line.
<busfahrer> nosrednaekim: Nope, what's the correct syntax?
<nosrednaekim> busfahrer: I shall check
<busfahrer> got it, brb
<parasit> hi for all
<nosrednaekim> whip: ok, run "kprinter"
<ardchoille> Eduardiyo: I seem to remember a wiki page about AWN
<whip> where and how?
<parasit> Can anybody help me?   I can't download firefox from "add / remowe program". on press apply its close imidently
<gabbah79> nosrednaekim: "there was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."  :(   Same as always...
<whip> ok,
<whip> i have kprinter
<parasit> kubuntu 7.04
<nosrednaekim> gabbah79: check which packages depends on that library
<gabbah79> nosrednaekim: however, it SEEMS everything installed anyway.
<gabbah79> well it didn't report what lib was the problem
<nosrednaekim> whip: clcik the little ad printer button
<Eduardiyo> !es
<whip> nothing happens :/
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<gabbah79> nosrednaekim: i don't know what package is causing the problem actually. i just think it was some audioport lib thingy.. but i couldn't find it when i searched
<nosrednaekim> hrm..ok
<whip> so you mean, if i get into this "menu" -> add printer,
<parasit> Anybody hear me&
<whip> i can normally chose laserjet1100
<whip> and add it normally?
<parasit> i cant download mozilla what  kind of trouble can be ?/
<nosrednaekim> when you run kprinter, press the little wand.and follow the dialog
<nosrednaekim> parasit: try "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox" on the command line
<whip> hey, now its active ;)
<whip> i'm only trying to open this menu
<whip> ;)
<whip> but now i have "printer/class" enabled...
<whip> perhaps that i started kprinter? and choose there "cups" ?
<nosrednaekim> oh.... you did that?
<nosrednaekim> <_<
<nosrednaekim> could be
<whip> yep
<nosrednaekim> so is it all working now?
<parasit> how i can change  place of download without updating of header file &
<parasit> server wrote error 404
<nosrednaekim> parasit: adept_manager->adept->manage repositories
<whip> the menu is enabled,
<whip> i clicked on it,
<nosrednaekim> and...
<whip> but it seems to take really long to open
<nosrednaekim> yeah, it can
<whip> hey, funny
<whip> ;)
<whip> i made a
<whip> cupsys restart
<whip> and now its open ;) fine
<whip> ;)
<nosrednaekim> LD
<nosrednaekim> XD:
<whip> ok,
<whip> now i can choose
<whip> local parallel
<whip> for what is the "printerclass"?
<nosrednaekim> don't worry about that.
<whip> yep,
<whip> but i'm interested in it, what it is ;)
<whip> a cluster of printers?
<parasit> and i need download headers isn
<whip> or what?
<whip> ;)
<nosrednaekim> whip: yeah.... something like that
<whip> norednaekim, thank you for help
<nosrednaekim> parasit: after updating that, yes.
<whip> gonna reboot, and deactivate iptables, and try the whole thing again ;)
<whip> thank you ;)
<bazhang> is kubuntu hardy now topic in #ubuntu +1 the alpha just came out :}
<nosrednaekim> YW
<whip> gonna hear us again ;)
<parasit> I khow about some text file with this files i can change it :)
<parasit> ?
<stdin> bazhang: hardy has been on-topic in +1 since the tool-chain was uploaded
<parasit> sorry with setting of server adresses
<nosrednaekim> parasit: /etc/apt/sources.list
<nosrednaekim> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bazhang> stdin: thanks! just didn't want to be #off-topic :}
<nosrednaekim> stdin: is it possible for you to package up pykde4?
<parasit> and last question do anybody know any good downloader  and how it works :)
<nosrednaekim> wget?
<nosrednaekim> kget..
<stdin> nosrednaekim: don't know, haven't even looked at it yet
<Ruger> G'day.
<Ruger> Would anyone here mind helping me choose an OS?
<ardchoille> parasit: kget is nice for a gui downloader
<Ruger> or distro rather
<nosrednaekim> stdin: I think its in svn.... t'would be very helpful for me.
<nosrednaekim> Ruger: sure... what are your needs.
<ardchoille> Ruger: I recommend kubuntu
<ere4si> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<nosrednaekim> duh ;)
<Ruger> Needs to support the NIC card without finding drivers, and work on a 1.5ghZ with 256mb
<ardchoille> hehe
<stdin> nosrednaekim: packaging something from svn, with no dependency information... fun :/
<stdin> :p
<nosrednaekim> KDe should work there.
<Ruger> KDe?
<nosrednaekim> stdin: heh :D, I don't think it has any deps besides KDeibs and python
<ardchoille> Kde Desktop Environment
<Ruger> *cough* Where can I find that?
<Ruger> And thanks.
<nosrednaekim> Ruger: have you ever used linux before?
<Ruger> Yes.
<Ruger> Not much however.
<stdin> nosrednaekim: I'll put it somewhere on my "look at doing before putting on my todo list"
<stdin> ...list
<ardchoille> Ruger: Kubuntu uses KDE as the default DE
<nosrednaekim> stdin: thanks :D
<parasit> ok thanks i'll be back
<Ruger> Okay, so just download the kubuntu iso..
<ardchoille> stdin: So you have a ToDo list for your ToDo list?  ;)
<Ruger> Is there any specific version I need?
<nosrednaekim> Ruger: get the 7.10 x86 desktop.
<stdin> ardchoille: yeah, needed it because my ToDo list got so long :p
<Ruger> Okay, will see if I can find it thank you.
<ardchoille> stdin: lol
<ardchoille> !kubuntu | Ruger
<ubotu> Ruger: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Ruger> ... I'm in #kubuntu =_=
<Ruger> Single CD .iso? Very nice, the last ones I used were 4-5. . . I'll go do this, thank you kind sirs.
<whip_> are u here again?
<nosrednaekim> me?
<whip_> yep
<whip_> i know what the problem was ;)
<whip_> if u wanna now
<nosrednaekim> sure
<whip_> i had configured my firewall
<whip_> and thats why the button was disabled,
<nosrednaekim> ah
<whip_> cause cups couldn't create a connection
<whip_> so for configuring the printer
<whip_> i disabled my firewall,
<nosrednaekim> well, you should have just opened port 631
<whip_> in kprinter i've selected "cups" as printer daemon
<whip_> dann i normally configured the printer
<whip_> and restarted with the old firerwall settings
<whip_> and everything normally works and i can print,
<whip_> so the old settings of the firewall are ok for printing,
<whip_> but not for configuring a printer ;)
<whip_> so you have to disable firewall for configuring a printer and make sure you are using cups
<whip_> ;)
<whip_> yes i tried to open port 631
<whip_> in both directions but,
<nosrednaekim> well.... good job :D
<whip_> that where the problem was
<whip_> i had to restart cupsys a couple of times
<whip_> and it hung, and troubled ;)
<whip_> so i think a firewall rule was it ;)
<whip_> not only 631 ;)
<whip_> i dont really know what it really was ;)
<whip_> but the firewall made mistake's ;)
<whip_> (:
<whip_> do you know a blutooth sniffer?
<whip_> in raw mode?
<nosrednaekim> nope
<whip_> or can i use every bluetooth stick
<nosrednaekim> not every one...
<nosrednaekim> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dm> Hello. I'm running Kubuntu 7.10 with a very very old video card. Where can I reduce the color depth? (I want to try to increase the screen resolution.)
<Jucato> have you tried System Settings -> Monitor & Display?
<Lynoure> Jucato: I waded through it just now and could not see it there... Weird.
<dm> Jucato: Yes, there seems to be no color depth option (yes, I'm in kdesu mode)
<Jucato> ah I was thinking of refresh rate :/
<Jucato> hm...
<Lynoure> I know xorg.conf has it, so why not in the gui...
<dm> Jucato: I found in xorg.conf htat there's only a "DefaultDepth 24" line ...
 * dm is gonna change it to 16
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Lynoure> Nothing wrong with editing the conf manually, if one feel comfy with that (and takes a backup of the old setup)
<Cool-Bananaz-29> can firefox in kbuntu play ninemsn and msn.com website videos ?
<Lynoure> Cool-Bananaz-29: what format are those in?
<Cool-Bananaz-29> Lynoure: flash videos and win mediaplayer 11
<Lynoure> Cool-Bananaz-29: most flash videos play if you have a flash plugin...
<Lynoure> mediaplayer 11 is not format, though, so hard to say.
<dm> Jucato: Thank you. I changed the "DefaultDepth" line to 16 and now got a 1024x768 res w/ 16 bits; I'll try the dpkg cmd.
<Cool-Bananaz-29> my x-crashes after i install propriety nvidia driver for my geforce2 64mb 400mx card and restart it and idea whats happening?
<Cool-Bananaz-29> my x-crashes after i install propriety nvidia driver for my geforce2 64mb 400mx card and restart it and idea whats happening?........i then have to sudo dpkg-reconfigure the generic driver(nv) which comes with kubuntu to use x-server
<WaltzingAlong> Cool-Bananaz-29: when it does not load, check the x log at /var/log/Xorg.0.log  which will tell you exactly why the screen had not loaded
<nonewmsgs> i thought the "activation follows mouse" vs "click to activate window" was under system settings but i cant find it
<dick-richardson> Is the canonical repository available for gutsy yet?
<nonewmsgs> i dont know herr richardson
<nonewmsgs> i didn't know it was down?
<Radi01> I am still sleeping/ Dont wake me up.
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<Radi01> snorz
<Radi01> Hello.
<Radi01> sudo apt-get uninstall ./bill gates
<WaltzingAlong> dick-richardson: yes
<WaltzingAlong> dick-richardson: deb     http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu     gutsy   partner main
<dick-richardson> WaltzingAlong: Thank you!
<Radi01> ya thanks that is a great link.
<nonewmsgs> help i was adjusting gamma and refresh rates and now i have this failsafe 640x480 rez
<nonewmsgs> and i cant get to the bottom of any moniter window to hange it
<Eduardiyo> the awn application it's develop to gnome or kde or is does'nt a problem :S
<nonewmsgs> me and my old buddy dpkg reconfigure xorg xserver saved me
<Gibby69> nonewmsgs: Try this from the Terminal window,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<nonewmsgs> yeah i got it
<nonewmsgs> but when i did...the weird thing is it had all my default hscync and vrefresh rates filled in with the correct ones and this moniter doesnt pnp the right ones
<nonewmsgs> and ive always had to manually type them in before and i selected advanced
<nonewmsgs> when it first happend i tried to change my xorg.conf to the last saved one and it didn't help
<SatManUK> guys if i wanna run kde4 along side kde 3 but don't want to install from the live cd which packages do i need to download from the mirror?
<SatManUK> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<jalbert> hello everybody!
<fortruth> i want read out the characters between two word in one sentence. ??
<jalbert> I have a quick question...
<Lynoure> jalbert: quicker still if you ask right away :)
<jalbert> well I want to create a root account
<stdin> why?
<jalbert> that I can just log in to to make changesd
<stdin> "sudo -i"
<jalbert> so I dont have to keep typing my password
<stdin> yeah, "sudo -i"
<jalbert> sudo -i?
<BluesKaj> how do I get rid of my alter ego in the nicklist the one with underscore ? I've already edited it out of second choice nick.
<jalbert> ok
<stdin> bit late but...
<stdin> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<BluesKaj> I tried the ghost cmnd but it obviously doesn't apply here
<stdin> should work as long as they are both registered
<BluesKaj> yeah stdin , I see what goes ...the _ isn't registered and i took it out of my choice list
<jalbert> ok one mre thing...
<guev> qualcuno che ha dimestichezza con gcc e freeradius
<stdin> !it | guev
<ubotu> guev: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jalbert> every time I log in, it resumes my session
<BluesKaj> !it
<jalbert> I'd prefer it not do that
<guev> ok
<jalbert> isn't there a session initialization file I can edit or something?
<stdin> jalbert: system settings > advanced > session manager,  choose "start with an empty session"
<Jucato> jalbert: System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Session Manager
<Jucato> bah... too slow ;(
<stdin> no cookie for you :p
<Jucato> stdin: get your other IRC cloak soon :)
<stdin> Jucato: heh, yeah. when someone with freenode-foo is about :)
<jalbert> ok thanks
<Norgur> hi
<CPrgmSwR2> My kaudiocreator crashed and I had 5 cd's in queue to be encoded.... now I have to re-read those five cds why doesn't it resume those jobs?
<SatManUK> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<SatManUK> !aptrecover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptrecover - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sMonk> How do you mount your HD's under the Live CD?
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | SatManUK
<ubotu> SatManUK: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<SatManUK> thanks
<BluesKaj> yw
<ahmad> 3d acceleration is not working on ati mobility x1600
<kraut> moin
<stdin> sMonk: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<ahmad> althogh i istalled ati driver
<hcbox> i got an user who disapear but still here with a fresh install, how can i remove it ?
<ahmad> any one help
<agn0stic> hcbox: remove the user? deluser username
<agn0stic> hcbox: in a terminal.
<hcbox> ah thanks ... spend 10 minutes seeking the commande : )
<hcbox> tried remuser /remusr / removeuser :)
<agn0stic> it can be hard to find commands sometimes!
<age1172> 3d acceleration is not working good on ati mobilty x1600 although driver was instlled
<age1172> help please
<waylandbill> it's not hard to find commands. Try apropos sometime.
<age1172> because i start to change my mind about using kubuntu because of a lot of problems
<waylandbill> apropos user shows me that there is userdel and deluser.
<BluesKaj> age1172, on gutsy ?
<age1172> yes
<age1172> BluesKaj: yes
<age1172> BluesKaj: also no sound
<jhutchins> age1172: Look, we really don't care if you use *ubuntu or Windows or OSX, it says more about you than it says about the systems.
<jhutchins> age1172: You should know that until very recently ATI was very bad about cooperating with open source projects, and their 3D performance in Linux is way behind other manufacturers.
<jhutchins> age1172: They have recently begun to cooperate more though, so things might be improving.
<age1172> jhutchins: what about sound
<age1172> reatek HD is incooperative also
<jhutchins> We're just other people, most of whom use kubuntu, and some of whom may have seen your problem before.
<m477> how upgrade wine ?
<NickPresta> m477, which  version do you have? (Type: wine --version)
<m477> 9.33 NickPresta
<m477> ops 9.49
<NickPresta> m477, well, 0.9.49 is the latest (stable) version, I believe. They have snapshot 0.9.50 available if you want to compile it yourself. To add the wine repo, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<m477> NickPresta: or maybe do you know how open bat files in wine ?
<jhutchins> age1172: Looks like this sound chipset is a problem in Windows as well.  This may be helpful: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/sound-not-working-with-hdaintel-realtek-hd-under-ubuntu-dapper-514492/
<NickPresta> m477, nope, can't say that I do. You might just want to open up the BAT file in a text editor and try to recreate the program in BASH or something
<Alikus> anyone know what is the qt version on kubuntu 7.10?
<JackWinter> are there instruction for installing the kde enviroment on ubuntu-studio?
<m477> NickPresta:  i dont know how to do that
<stdin> Alikus: which one, 3 or 4?
<Alikus> 4
<stdin> 4.3.2-0ubuntu3.1
<stdin> (so 4.3.2 base version)
<m477> how check what version kubuntu i have  ?
<stdin> !version | m477
<ubotu> m477: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<JackWinter> "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"?
<Lynoure> JackWinter: I have not used ubuntu-studio, but for ubuntu that would work
<WaltzingAlong> JackWinter: that would do it though i would recommend using sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop       instead
<agn0stic> WaltzingAlong: In your opinion, what's the benefit of aptitude over apt-get?
<JackWinter> or may synaptic?  so many options ;-)  i tried once to install ubuntu-desktop on my kubuntu, and ended up with a not very well working gnome desktop.  didn't spend uch time on fixing it though ;-)
<Alikus> stdin: tnx a lot :)
<JackWinter> yeah, me too interested in benefits of using aptitude!
<WaltzingAlong> !aptitude | agn0stic
<ubotu> agn0stic: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<WaltzingAlong> JackWinter: ^^ see above
<chx> is there a kio slave for svn?
<chx> i tried to google...
<stdin> chx: yes
<chx> stdin: care to elaborate a bit?
<stdin> chx: it's "svn://" :)
<chx> haha
<chx> is there some docs...?
<chx> is it readonly, or i can commit somehow?
<stdin> not sure, I only ever use it to browse
<chx> http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/kioslave/
<chx> I look here
<chx> and nothing
<stdin> try #kde
<m477> NickPresta:  i did it a few times and didnt change version
<smooker> hi ppls
<smooker> cani ask questions about ubuntu here ? :)
<NickPresta> smooker, join #ubuntu
<smooker> 10z
<smooker> 10x :)
<jordinateur> salut
<jordinateur> ya du monde ou quoi ??
<jordinateur> ooo trop dla balle
<NickPresta> !fr | jordinateur
<ubotu> jordinateur: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jordinateur> j'arrive enfin à me connecter à internet !
<smooker> hey all, i got problems with installing Kubuntu on my PC, seems it doesnt detect the my SATA hdd
<smooker> i dont see any hdd on the installation ..
<SatManUK> smooker: stupid question but it is seen by the bios ?
<smooker> yes, it is
<smooker> i have installed ubuntu
<smooker> on the pc
<DECUSgeek> the driver probably isn't in the initrd image.
<smooker> but i cant install kubuntu
<DECUSgeek> Same versions of Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<smooker> no
<smooker> kubuntu was 7.10 ubuntu was older
<smooker> i love kubuntu :)
<jhutchins> smooker: The difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is the desktop/GUI environment.  Hardware handling is pretty much the same.
<smooker> hmm, i dont know :S i tryed 10 times to lookup the hdd but no hdd detected with kubuntu
<SatManUK> smooker: can't you just install ubuntu and then sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<SatManUK> smooker: can't you just install ubuntu and then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<smooker> atm i have problems with Xserver on ubuntu
<smooker> but ill try in safe mode
<SatManUK> then if necessary i guess you can sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop after if you wanted.
<SatManUK> strange..
<jordinateur> Sorry but I need just to know how to open a new tab to kubuntu.fr please
<SatManUK> it just works on my pc - my pc is only 3 weeks old and has never known anything else :)
<NickPresta> to get pure KDE, you would do !purekde
<matttis> hi
<NickPresta> hi
<jordinateur> yo
<matttis> how do i create a konquerer link to my home dir ?
<NickPresta> matttis, like on your Desktop?
<galathalion> is xmms2 the new xmms or what+
<matttis> NickNak: i got no such link
<jordinateur> okay I've find
<jordinateur> good bye
<matttis> bye
<jordinateur> o no
<jordinateur> I don't have find -_-"
<jordinateur> there's noone in the channel
<jordinateur> I don't understand how to open a new tab to speak with frenchs
<jhutchins> jordinateur: /join #kubuntu-fr
<NickPresta> matttis, right click on your Desktop, Create New > Link to Application > Fill in the name and change the icon if you want. Then on the Application tab, in the command box, put "konqueror ~"
<SatManUK> jordinateur: which program are you running usually just type /j channel name works
<jhutchins> NickPresta: ~/
<SatManUK> ie /j kubuntu.fr
<jembouge> good evening everyone
<matttis> thanks,
<jordinateur> okay there's a "-" not a point between kubuntu and fr ! thank you bye
<SatManUK> no problem arreviour
<jordinateur> arreviour ?
<SatManUK> maybe i spelt it wrong
<SatManUK> good bye in french
<DECUSgeek> Au revoire?
<matttis> aurevori
<SatManUK> whatever
<matttis> Au revoir  i mean
<SatManUK> i dropped french when i was 13..
<SatManUK> its been about 18 years since i last learned it so..
<jembouge> Hi there, I have a problem with kdm (I guess) when I want to log in my box.
<smooker> is there any other good distro as Kubuntu ?
<jordinateur> okay i understood that but i didn't know if you know the real word ;p
<smooker> like kubuntu i mean..
<SatManUK> smooker: i like opensuse but its too slow to download from my location.
<SatManUK> opensuse.org
<jembouge> can anyone tell my how to change the text size on kde's login screen?
<SatManUK> thats backed my novell
<TheGateKeeper> smooker, about 300+ at the last count lol
<DECUSgeek> good distro is in the mind of the beholder
<jembouge> it's all so huge I don't know what I'm doing
<TheGateKeeper> what do you want from your distro?
<smooker> what u recomend ? :P
<smooker> which *
<TheGateKeeper> smooker, what do you want from your distro?
<SatManUK> i like installable packages - be it rpm or deb or pcb (pc bsd) i don't like having to make compile and such things..
<SatManUK> smooker: i like OpenSuse myself but im using kubuntu because its supported here no other distro is (i guess debian would be as a lot of the deb files i guess will work on both
<SatManUK> )
<DECUSgeek> that cuts out Gentoo and Slackware
<smooker> well... emulating some games like CS :) ... cool effects like uberul ..
<smooker> beryl*
<TheGateKeeper> quite a few distros are installing compiz-fusion by default
<jhutchins> smooker: http://distrowatch.org
<smooker> btw, anyone know which OS (except MAC and Winbozz) is the mostly used ? (sry my eng :) )
<bazhang> smooker: kubuntu and ubuntu
<smooker> xD i think so :D
<Trillis> Yay, I'm back.
<llutz> smooker: desktop/server/mobile, used where?
 * Trillis wonders if stdn or viper is still here...
<smooker> desktop&alternate server.
<smooker> but now im looking only for desktop
<smooker> for now.. coz i have 1 more pc :P
<Trillis> I have a question, perhaps someone call help me answer. Would it be possible to add a dual processor to my existing Dell?
<Trillis> can*
<francisco> algun español aqui?
<smooker> Trillis if your dell support upgrades.. , look at the web for your model :)
<jembouge> lo hablo solo un poquo si :)
<Trillis> Mi tu :-D
<Lynoure> !es | francisco
<ubotu> francisco: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<jembouge> tienes tu respuesta
<jembouge> :p
<Trillis> How do I find out the model of my PC oN Linux?
<smooker> omg evryone here espanol xD
<smooker> where is Kubuntu created ? :P
<Radi01> kubuntu town
<smooker> xD really ?
<Trillis> I know the model is DHM...
<Lynoure> smooker: online/everywhere, hard to put a more accurate location tag to it.
<smooker> :)
<smooker> i am tierd of Winbozz
<smooker> and now i can run my server under Linux with more security :))
<smooker> my ISP uses Linux and recomend for servers  :))
<Trillis> Linux is confusing :(
<smooker> wow i dont think so
<Trillis> Hehe, I just switched to it from winx.
<Trillis> winxp*
<smooker> me too but since i was angry last year on Winxp i tryed ~10 Linux OS's
<Trillis> I tried to install some drivers for a usb wireless device, and I spent all night in this chatroom with people helping me. <3. I had to configure all of this ndiswrapper, etc...
<emilsedgh> Trillis: linux is not confusing.its just differrent in some places
<smooker> Linux is just not windows :))
<Trillis> Heheh, I'm a point-and click moron.
<emilsedgh> Trillis: please remember that this problem is caused by hardware vendors...
<Trillis> Heheh, true.
<Lynoure> Trillis: it takes some getting used to, I bet, but be patient with the change :)
<Trillis> The only step I have remaning is I have to download something called Wine.
<smooker> Trillis for me configuring is like hobby :P i love to program and go deeep in the *** at my PC heh :P
<emilsedgh> Trillis: why you want wine?
<Trillis> I was trying to do a unshield x data3.cab or something like that in the console, and I continued to get "Aborted". So the people here told me to get wine and extract it from the exe file.
<TimS> Trills you shouldnt need wine to extract them
<TimS> Trillis: just in ther terminal unzip <driver_archive>.exe
<Trillis> the konsole?
<TimS> Yeah
<Kr4t05> If I'm not mistaken, I can rip audio from a video file using mplayer, right?
<tyfon> there is also a program called cabextract
<Trillis> Oh
<Trillis> I had to use that.
<TimS> What drivers are they Trills?
<llutz> Kr4t05: use -dumpaudio
<Trillis> Drivers for D-Link DWA-130 Wireless N USB Adapter.
<smooker> anyone know how do i terminate the X server ? (coz i need to install my nVidia Drivers)
<NickPresta> Kr4t05, mplayer -dumpaudio something.mpg -dumpfile soemthing.mp3
<NickPresta> Kr4t05, something like that, I suppose
<smooker> how to exit from X server..
<smooker> ?
<Kr4t05> NickPresta: Thanks.
<TimS> Right, after you have unzip bla.exe, navigate therough the folders till your in a directory with a .inf file, then sudo ndiswrapper -i <your_ralink_driver>.inf
<TimS> Then launch KnetworkApplet and it should work
<Trillis> I got the driver to load in W(someword with W in the beginning)Wireless Drivers.
<Trillis> But it said "name.inf. Hardware installed: No".
<TimS> Is ther hardware connected?
<smooker> anyone ? how do i exit X server ?
<llutz> smooker: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Trillis> You can't, it eats you alive. Cuz it is t3h ebil! :-o
<TimS> smooker: Log out and there should be an option to load a console
<TimS> Trills run sudo ndiswrapper -I and tell me the output
<Trillis> It'll take a minute.
<Trillis> And yes.
<TimS> Okay
<Trillis> I had the hardware plugged in.
<TimS> Cool
<TimS> ndiswrapper -l sorry, its a lowercase L
<francesco> it
<francesco> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Trillis> k
<Trillis> It gave me a bunch of options.
<Trillis> -i -d -e -l -m
<Trillis> TimS?
<Trillis> oh
<Trillis> lowercase l..
<TimS> You want ndiswrapper -l
<TimS> Yeah
<Trillis> It said netsmf430 or something like that "invalid driver" or something
<TimS> Hmm odd, seems it diddnt install properly, are you sure you installed the correct driver for your device?
<Trillis> nope
<Trillis> I think this was the problem...
<Kr4t05> Okay, next question.
<Trillis> Oh yeah, then he gave me a link that had the drivers from the site, and I extracted them, then I used cabex something to install one of them, the we tried the unshield x data3.cab and it got the Aborted error, thats when he told me to get Wine.
<TimS> Well Wine is in the reppos but I dont see how it could help. If hes still arround just carry on with what he said and see where it gets you
<Kr4t05> I have a directory in my home folder that has a large number of empty folders within it. Rather than go through by hand and remove the empty folders, I want a more efficient (read: lazy) method. I know that it would involve 'fine',
<Kr4t05> 'find'*, 'rmdir', and a loop or two.
<Trillis> hm...k
<Kr4t05> What's the best/safest way to do this?
<TimS> Im not really sure what he has in mind as Ive never seen wine used for this before
<TimS> Kr4t05: find * -size 0? See how many that gives you
<TimS> Make sure your in the right directory obviously
<TimS> Check through the list to see if they are all folders
<Kr4t05> TimS:" find -empty" does what I want it to.
<TimS> Ah
<TimS> -delete?
<Kr4t05> TimS: Doesn't seem to work.
<TimS> Hmm
<NickPresta> Kr4t05, perhaps: find . -type d -empty -print0 | xargs rmdir
<TimS> Kr4t05: Odd it worked for me
<Kr4t05> rmdir: Missing operand
<tyfon> find . -type d -empty -exec rmdir {} \;
<TimS> find -empty -delete works fine here, Although i cant see why you wouldnt have rmdir
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Kr4t05> tyfon: Doesn't seem to work.
<tyfon> thats odd
<NickPresta> Kr4t05, what doesn't work? it doesn't find the dir? it doesn't delete?
<Kr4t05> "find -empty -delete' doesn't give any errors, but the empty folders are still there.
<Kr4t05> Same for tyfon's command.
<NickPresta> Kr4t05, I just tried `find . -type d -empty -print0 | xargs rmdir` and it worked for me. *shrugs*
<TimS> Kr4t05: do you have permission to delete?
<Kr4t05> Maybe I'm using a bad shell?
<Kr4t05> TimS: Yeah.
<TimS> run it with sudo, just to see
<Kr4t05> Nothing.
<ilor_> Kr4t05: what does "find -type d -empty" print?
<NickPresta> Kr4t05, echo $SHELL
<Kr4t05> Ni
<Kr4t05> NickPresta: /bin/bash
<NickPresta> Kr4t05, me too. Strange.
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> Kr4t05: may be this: http://tinyapps.org/weblog/nix/200711070700_delete_empty_directories.html could help?
<Kr4t05> ilor_: No output.
<ilor_> Kr4t05: are you positive there *are* empty directories?
<ilor_> go into one and ls -lA
<NickPresta> Kr4t05, do what I did: mkdir emptydir && find emptydir/ -type d -empty -print0 | xargs rmdir
<NickPresta> Kr4t05, if that doesn't work, something's wrong
<Kr4t05> Well, emptydir is gone.
<n215> I installed kubuntu couple mins ago. sound card seems installed but i cant hear no voice
<nosrednaekim> n215: unmute all channels in kmix
<nosrednaekim> n215: you mean like from a microphone?
<eljefe_> I want to remote-control a friend's computer with x11vnc.  However, she isn't on a public IP; I am and have my router all set up for it.  How can she reverse her x11vnc (server) to give my IP as a listening (client) address?  From what I've done, the client has to give the server address, and I want to do the opposite.
<n215> no, when i play song i cant hear it
<n215> i plugged speakers in green hole
<n215> thats how it was before
<nosrednaekim> n215: ok, unmute all channels in kmix and max all of their volumes.
<n215> ok
<n215> what Master channel supposed to be
<n215> ?
<NickPresta> Kr4t05, http://pastebin.com/m474d7984
<nosrednaekim> n215: thats the one that is changed when you scroll over the icon.
<Kr4t05> I dunno...
<Kr4t05> I'll just do it by hand.
<XBehave> some muppet just hardlinked a file, is there anyway i could undo this fools mistake?
<ilor_> eljefe_: ssh tunnel
<katia> Hi
<eljefe_> ilor_: i know, but I don't kow how...
<katia> can someone help me?
<nosrednaekim> katia: whats the problem?
<n215> nosrednaekim,  everything is on
<katia> I install kubuntu one minute ago, but I cant use the browser
<nosrednaekim> n215: still no sound?
<nosrednaekim> n215: what are you using for playing music?
<ilor_> eljefe_: have the friend ssh into your box with ssh -R someport:localhost:vncport
<n215> what about Select master channel representing  the master volume ?
<n215> amorak
<eljefe_> ssh -l 5500:localhost:5500 user@pu.bl.ic.ip "x11vnc -display :0" ?
<nosrednaekim> katia: what does it say?
<katia> nosrednaekim: can you help me in privat?
<eljefe_> ilor_:  ^^ ?
<nosrednaekim> katia: its better here.
<ilor_> for instance
<katia> ok nosrednaekim
<ilor_> then you connect your client to loocalhost:someport
<nosrednaekim> n215: right click on the kmenu main window and click "channels"make sure they are all enabled.
<katia> the browser don't surf the web
<ilor_> eljefe_: thats ssh -R not -l
<nosrednaekim> n215: is the equalizer animation showing "sound"  in amarok?
<n215> yes it is
<eljefe_> ilor_: ok so she would run:  ssh -R 5500:localhost:5500 user@pu.bl.ic.ip "x11vnc -display :0"
<n215> if i plug thingy in another hole i can hear music
<nosrednaekim> katia: are you talking from this same computer?
<n215> but it sound weird
<katia> nosrednaekim: yes
<n215> lots of noises
<eljefe_> will that run the x11vnc program after/as part of the SSH?
<ilor_> eljefe_: she should star the vnc server
<nosrednaekim> n215: do you have a 5 channel audio card?
<n215> yes
<ilor_> then ssh into your box with the -R stuff
<nosrednaekim> katia: you're not using wireless are you?
<katia> nosrednaekim: yes i am using wireless connection
<underdog5004> I need a remote desktop server that uses rdp...any suggestions?
<n215> i think its supposed to be plugged in green
<n215> cuz thingy is green too
<nosrednaekim> katia: oh.... hmm.
<n215> i have 2 speakers lil ones
<nosrednaekim> n215: yeah, it is....
<ptakmen> hi guys! kubuntu freezes right after X's loaded, why may it be so?
<nosrednaekim> katia: easiest way is probably just to run "sudo apt-get install firefox"  and forget about konqueror.
<n215> red dot means muted right?
<katia> nosrednaekim: okkkkkkkkk thanks but how can I download it?
<weswh-> is there any quicktime plugin for firefox?
<eljefe_> ok, so this would be two seperate terminals running then?
<eljefe_> ilor_: ok, so this would be two seperate terminals running then?
<nosrednaekim> n215: I think thats only for input  channels
<dPix> hi
<katia> nosrednaekim: wich is the command I have to use?
<ilor_> eljefe_: taht would do
<nosrednaekim> katia: run that command from a terminal. "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<Radi01> win 32 coedcs have quick time
<dPix> kubuntu gets freezed when I start COMPIZ-FUSION
<dPix> it works for 10 seconds and freezes
<weswh-> radio1 - is there a repo for that you know of?
<Radi01> Are you using it for browser?
<eljefe_> ilor_: when I run the server on my own machine, it 'hangs' running until I close it.  How could I make this run, say in a script, and keep running, yet move onto the next command in the script?  use '&' at the end of the first?  or...?
<nosrednaekim> dPix: any errors in the konsole you run it from?
<ilor_> eljefe_: & will make it run in the background yes
<katia> nosrednaekim: i should download it but the terminal say me the file is obsolete
<dPix> nosrednaekim: not really
<Do0oDz>  hello .. I'm on gutsy gibbon .. and having problems with amsn .. a couple of days while installing wine in the output I got that there are some packages that aren't used anymore so I autormoved them .. since then amsn doesnt give me sound alerts whenever a person gets online ....
<Radi01> weswh
<nosrednaekim> katia: ah... just a second.
<dPix> nosrednaekim: ive got 3d acceleration, i think error comes from emerald, i took off themes but still freazes and have to reboot
<katia> nosrednaekim: ok
<n215> i dunno wut  to do
<n215> it was working fine when i had a sub woofer and stuff like 2 yrs ago
<quigz> anyone know if there is a way to program FPGA board in ubuntu i cant find adept suite for linux
<nosrednaekim> katia: run "sudo apt-get update"
<nosrednaekim> quigz: hey.... my dad was wanting to do that.
<lockd> quigz: openwince-jtag if it's jtag based
<lockd> quigz: is it any specific fpga board?
<quigz> yeah the nexys2
<quigz> i used adept suite in windows and it worked just fine
<quigz> but i couldnt assign package pins witht he ise webpack i installed in unbuntu
<katia> nosrednaekim: I do it than I write sudo ... firefox but the answer was the same
<nosrednaekim> "sudo apt-get get firefox"?
<Dr_willis> apt-get install firefox
<Dr_willis> ;)
<nosrednaekim> AHHH! ehy do I ALWAYS mess up those apt commands :D
<Dr_willis> alias agi='sudo apt-get intall '
<Dr_willis> :)
<nosrednaekim> :D
<quigz> lockd: its a nexys 2
<katia> nosrednaekim: i write "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<mm_work> Anyone else having problems with firefox locking up with 7.10?
<nosrednaekim> katia: and whats the EXACT error?
<nosrednaekim> cut and paste please.
<lockd> quigz: i know very little about microcontrollers. I always thought you 'just' compiled for FPGAs
<katia> nosrednaekim:
<katia> Il pacchetto firefox non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro
<katia> pacchetto. Questo significa che il pacchetto manca, è diventato obsoleto
<katia> o è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente
<katia> E: Il pacchetto firefox non ha candidati da installare
<katia> nosrednaekim: I am italian
<nosrednaekim> katia: :D there is an italian channel
<quigz> lockd: well what i ahve to do is write the verilog then synthesize (complie) then simulate it to "test" it then you have to assign the pins the board uses. i cant seem to get ise webpack to load the program in linux that  assigns the pins once that is done you create a binary file then use adept suite to load that binary file to the board
<katia> nosrednaekim: really? where?
<katia> nosrednaekim:  hihi sorry...
<nosrednaekim> katia: I think you need to enable all of your repositories
<nosrednaekim> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<katia> ok
<lockd> not sure if any sane human uses Verilog these dasy
<lockd> days
<katia> nosrednaekim: thank you very much for your help
<katia> bye bye
<nosrednaekim> katia: sorry I couldnt help more
<ilor_> how to make Kaffeine always change volume with mousewheel and not fwd/rew with it?
<eljefe_> ilor_: when I run the reverse ssh on a local test machine, I get "Connection refused" ssh -R 5900:localhost:5900 user@pu.bl.ic.ip
<ilor_> check first if you can ssh into your box
<eljefe_> i can
<eljefe_> ok, so if I run it with the public IP I am refused, but if I run it with the local 192.168.1.xxx IP i can do it fine
<eljefe_> but I know that I can do it to the public, since I do it every day from work (but not reverse)...
<eljefe_> ilor_: i think you can change the Kaffeine volume if you just scroll over the volume slider
<sigma_> anyone know where to find some decent 1280*1024 kubuntu wallpaper?
<ilor_> eljefe_: I know. But I'm used yo windows mplayerclassic behaviour, where the wheel changes the voiume regardless of where the cursor is
<eljefe_> hmm not sure then
<ilor_> plus, in minimal mode there's no slider
<bazhang> sigma_: kde-look.org
<sigma_> bazhang: tried that, stuff is pretty weak
<sigma_> does anyone know where i can get a dvd copy of the ubuntu repositories?
<bazhang> sigma_: what are you looking for?
<quigz> anyone know if there is a way to program FPGA board in ubuntu i cant find adept suite for linux
<sigma_> bazhang: just some wallpaper with the kubuntu + kde logo's but it must be 1280*1024 so i dont have to scale it
<bazhang> sigma_: why not create your own? :}
<nosrednaekim> sigma_: search on that site for "kubuntu"
<bazhang> sigma_: gimp can make that boring stuff way cool
<sigma_> bazhang: too much effort involved!
<bazhang> sigma_: not really--just two layers and you have some amazing stuff--takes all of two minutes
<n215> i need to add some script in startup how i do it? i want it to load after modem is recognized and its firmware loaded
<Ace2016> hey the alpha of ubuntu 8.04 is out
<Ace2016> called Hardy Heron
<nosrednaekim> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<n215> heroin
<Ace2016> i swear someone got the idea after me, i called it hardy hardon
<nosrednaekim> Ace2016: yup... its unstable
<sigma_> Ace2016: where about?
<n215> Ace2016,  u lying
<Ace2016> http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2007/11/30/ubuntu-8-04-hardy-heron-alpha-1-officially-released
<Ace2016> not lying
<quigz> is that the tribe release for hardy?
<nosrednaekim> quigz: yeah
<Ace2016> its really released and i did call it that along with sleazy slapper and other fun names which are nsfw
<sigma_> does anyone know how to make firefox look like kde? kde should dump konq as a browser and just use firefox
<Ace2016> use qtcurve as your theme
<eljefe_> is there any way I can embed into a bash script the ability to mouse-click it to open?  Or does that have to be set in KDE?
<Jucato> !kde firefox
<ubotu> Go to http://konquefox.free.fr/ for tips and tricks on making Firefox more KDE-friendly.
<sigma_> Jucato: is there really such a thing?
<quigz> what does the red text in the irc channel mean?
<sigma_> ubotu: that link doesn't work
<Ace2016> but i think qtcurve is better than gtk-qt
<Jucato> sigma_: there is, but looks old..
<dPix> hey
<Ace2016> quigz: it means you made a spelling error or i'm addressing you with my message
<eljefe_> ubotu is a bot, not a preson.  google for it tho, i've used the site and tips.
 * Jucato thinks there's a more recentone
<dPix> how do I open SAMBA? I have it installed but can't find it
<sigma_> jucato: where about?
<Ace2016>  /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Jucato> sigma_: um.. search for it. I don't know. I don't use Firefox
<flaccid> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Dr_willis> open? What do ya mean by open. Its a service. you access.
<flaccid> smb.conf workgroup likes to get removed in kubuntu for some reason
<dPix> thanks
<eljefe_> Can I create a runscript.desktop file which will have an icon etc and when clicked it will call a bash script and run that (in a terminal, I would bet) ?
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  oh? I never see that issue. Wonder if its one of the gui config tools doing it.
<flaccid> thats what i thought
<Jucato> sigma_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntegrateFirefoxWithKD and http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Integrate_Firefox_with_KDE (just apply to Kubuntu because it's for Gentoo)
<Dr_willis> eljefe_,  should be able to.
<flaccid> but it does it by itself
<flaccid> had it so many times
<Dr_willis> eljefe_,  just make a normal bash script.
<eljefe_> I have the script, Dr_willis, but clicking it doesn't run it.
<flaccid> heya Jucato :)
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  cant say that ive ever seen it do that. but i normally edit the config by hand.  Ill keep an eye out however.
<Jucato> hi flaccid
<eljefe_> I want to make it non-CLI for a friend
<Dr_willis> eljefe_,  checkits properties perhaps? it may have a run in terminal option.
<flaccid> yeah i always do by hand because i do servers and sometimes corporate networks. its just unfortunate from a client point of view. i should do !bugs
<Dr_willis> I rarely click on scripts  :)
<flaccid> !sdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !sdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !develop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about develop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> sorry
<Jucato> ahem?
<eljefe_> Dr_willis: nope.
<flaccid> sounds he wants to make qt apps heh
<Dr_willis> eljefe_,  could make a script that runs 'xterm -e yourotherscript' :)
<eljefe_> Dr_willis: agreed, not a smart thing to be doing (click on scripts)... but it would be nice.
<sybux> hi all
<eljefe_> Thats still a script tho, with CLI use
<Dr_willis> I imagine theres a neater way.
<eljefe_> yeah i would like to find it.
<Jucato> eljefe_: try taking a look into kdialog
<eljefe_> what is that?  install it or a part of KDE already?
<Dr_willis> theres a create launcher  wizard thing. could check it out -  I may be thinking of that
<Jucato> part of KDE already
<flaccid> kdesudo is also cool, i like
<sybux> I've just installed compiz-fusion and I'd like to restablish my old parameter. I was looking for having my desktop on a 4 face cube but I only got a rotating desktop of 2 virtual desktop
<Jucato> flaccid: amazing. you're one of the few dozen who do :P
<flaccid> serious
<Jucato> yeah. seriously
<eljefe_> whats bad about kdesudo ?
<flaccid> why do they not like
<Jucato> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/155032
 * flaccid goes to look
 * eljefe_ follows flaccid
<Dr_willis> create new -> link to application -> make it run 'xterm -e yourscript' :) worked for me.
<Jucato> it brings in a lot more bugs than what it tried to solve.
<Dr_willis> of course once the script ends the xterm auto closes.
<Jucato> if you just need a simple launcher for the bash script? yeah, just Create a link to application, then copy the .desktop file that it produces
<flaccid> hmm thats pretty detailed
<Dr_willis> unless he watns to see the output in a terminal
<Jucato> Dr_willis, eljefe_: there's an option to Run in terminal and Do not close when command exits
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  where? im not seeing that.
<Jucato> Application tab, Advanced Options button
<eljefe_> me either, Jucato
<sigma_> i disabled the openoffice splash screen but forgot how to re-enable it, how do i do this?
<Dr_willis> Im richg clicking on test.desktop and going to its properties
<eljefe_> Right-click > Properties (on a script) doesn't have Application tab
<Jucato> right-click -> Create New -> Link to Application. Applicaton tab -> Advanced options button at the bottom
<sybux> nobody can help my with compiz-fusion ?
<Jucato> sybux: try asking in #compiz-fuson
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> #compiz-fusion
<sybux> ok thx
<eljefe_> AH! thanks, make a link.  Good thinking... can I somehow email that link in a tar file also, and hav it work on another computer?
<Jucato> eljefe_: you could. just make sure that the path to the command/script is correct when you transfer it
<Dr_willis> heh - I KNEW i saw that somewhere.. :)
<Jucato> :)
<eljefe_> both in ./ would work eh?
<eljefe_> thanks guyts
<dPix> how do i configure SAMBA?
<dPix> what CMD?
<eljefe_> seriously i love these forums/IRCs. Super friendly and addicting.  Thank you ilor_ Jucato and Dr_willis for the help!
<Jucato> :)
<dPix> eljefe_, que nivel de gente se encuentra con este SO
<eljefe_> todos niveles hombre
<pierreth> Hello, I am sorry to ask this again but I had a system trash. What is the command to use in the termial to open files like Konqueror would did?
<eljefe_> Maybe open .Trash ?
<eljefe_> in a terminal, cd .Trash/
<eljefe_> know that KDE has a .Trash but if you delete in a command line / terminal, its gone FOREVER
<pierreth> xdg-open
<pierreth> thank you
<sigma_> can someone email me the konquefox file?
<sigma_> i can't access the website
<eljefe_> which file?
<sigma_> no prob i got it
<eljefe_> ah ok
<eljefe_> the Up button is the best flippin button, no idea why its not available in Firefox already
<eljefe_> its kinda ugly tho, doesn't *quite* fit in
<eljefe_> too thin or soimethiung
<Dr_willis> dPix,  you may want to isntall the 'samba-doc' package and read the 'using samba' book that it installs. (in /usr/share/doc/) i think. :)
<Dr_willis> dPix,  Samba is a bit complex. but it  That book is A+ :)
<Dr_willis> and its free.. gotta love free
<ciperlone> hello
<dPix> Dr_willis: ok
<dPix> Dr_willis: thx
<sigma_> well guys hardy heron sure does sound promising
<ciperlone> can somebody help me?
<ciperlone> i don't know how to make the expose effect in compiz-fusion. can someone help?
<sigma_> hope the kubuntu version will live up to expections, hopefully there will be a kde4 option as part of the install process
<jhutchins> ciperlone: There's a #compiz-fusion channel.
<smooker> kde4 xD nice :)
<sigma_> has anyone here tried kde4?
<sigma_> oh yes the million $ question, does anyone know how to use the tv out on the ati radeon mobility 9000? i have a dell d600 laptop and its the one feature i really need to use that doesn't seem to work
<sigma_> and does anyone know a good php wiki program besides phpwiki? one that can run on a apache server + php + mysql
<eljefe_> how can I run a reverse-SSH tunnel without giving actually opening a remote shell?
<smooker> sigma_ what do u mean ? u need php mysql & apache pack or ?
<dPix> is samba so difficult to configure?
<dPix> I can't even do a network here
<dPix> i give up
<dPix> fckng SAMBA :(
<dPix> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dPix> any othen application similar to samba but easier to use?
<smooker> how do i move to folder in the terminal ?
<jalbert> does anybody here use Kopete?
<jembouge> I used to use kopete
<jembouge> can I help? (or try to?)
<jalbert> ok for some reason it won't connect, and I cannot restart it
<jalbert> when I try to close it, nothing hapens
<jembouge> have you tried to kill its process?
<jembouge> and then restart it
<jalbert> one sec
<lockd> does anyone know how to get Konqueror to use WebKit instead of KHTML?
<lockd> anyone know, or is that just impossible to change Konqueror's renderer
<hydrogen> lockd: it is not possible
<lockd> hydrogen: is it an inherent flaw in Konqueror, or because it's a qt4 library?
<hydrogen> lockd: its not a flaw, its because webkit-qt is still wayyy early in development and no one has the interest to replace khtml with webkit yet
<jalbert> how can I kill Kopete?
<lockd> hydrogen: is webkit-qt actually a webkit frontend, or another port?
<denis> hi
<jembouge> jalbert :
<jembouge> ctrl + escape
<denis> channel Kubuntubr?
<jembouge> find it in the list and kill button
<lockd> if it's just another port, konqueror probably does need a way to easily replace the rendering engine. for instance Gecko with pages that require it
<hydrogen> lockd: http://dot.kde.org/1152645965/
<hydrogen> lockd: no, that would be silly
<denis> kde4 on Kubuntu 7.10
<smooker> anyone know how to obtain write access to /bin dir on my account ?
<jembouge> smooker: use a chmod or chown
<smooker> but how exactly ?
<lockd> hydrogen: being able to choose what to render what files with would be silly?
<jembouge> you know, go to you folder's parent folder
<lockd> hydrogen: or documents, or pages...
<jembouge> in a konsole
<jalbert> jembouge: thaks
<hydrogen> lockd: the renderer is usually tied very closely to the shell
<jalbert> *thanks*
<jembouge> jalbert: cool :)
<hydrogen> to write a shell that wouldn't would result in an overall decrease in performance
<jembouge> smooker: say the folder you want to change is "blah"
<jembouge> then you do a   "  chmod xxxxxxxx  blah"
<jembouge> (but I don't remember the stuff
<jalbert> I restarted Kopete, so how do I connect to multiple accounts at once
<cybrhuman> I got a tricky CD which is both Mac and Windows, it mounts as mac it seems, because I cant find any install.exe only datafiles and some files I think Is for OSX. Do anyone know how I get to the windows files?
<jembouge> just allow me five minutes, and also look " chmod --help "
<Lynoure> smooker: Why do you want write access to /bin?
<lockd> hydrogen: i've always heard make it work, then make it works fast.. but what do I know
<Lynoure> smooker: if you just want to change something manually there now and then, use sudo for that...
<jembouge> jalbert: you go into the settings/preferences and register your accountS
<ksal> hi
<jembouge> if my memory serves, in every account's configuration window, you should have a box "connect automatically"
<smooker> im trying to add single line to a file that i just created from root acc /bin/file
<jembouge> if not, another simple way is to change your status to online :)
<ksal> what should i install to compile apps?
<jembouge> well, then no need to do all this  smooker
<smooker> then what i need to do ?
<jembouge> just " sudo kate my_file "
<jembouge> you'll be like root and able to modify your file
<ksal> what should i install to compile apps?
<jembouge> compilers ;p
<ksal> ...
<ksal> what exactly?
<ksal> what packages
<smooker> thanks it worked
<sybux> I got some problem runing kdmtheme manager in kcontrol.
<jembouge> yeah, you'll have to ask other people cause I'm good at this
<trillis> Hm... To use wine, do I need install all the wine files from Adept manager?
<jembouge> smooker : you're welcome ;)
<sybux> it says that it can't find the module
<sybux> but I've run the apt-get install kdmtheme . what can I check more ?
<ksal> WaltzingAlong: what should i install to compile apps?
<jembouge> ksal : probably gcc for C++
<jembouge> maybe you could have a look for "compilers" in synaptic or adept
<jembouge> a choose the one you need
<ksal> thx
<ksal> :)
<smooker> btw, is there any good cpp compiler for linux ?
<trillis> Grr...
<WaltzingAlong> ksal: build-essential
<smooker> which u recomend :P
<WaltzingAlong> !compiling
<jembouge> trillis : give me 5 minutes to have a look
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ksal> should i uninstall packages if it's the same app?
<WaltzingAlong> smooker: gnu g++
<jembouge> smooker : I don't write code for linux yet (still discovering)
<trillis> Well... I click on the Install.exe and the exe loads the installation shield but it closed as soon as it opened...
<WaltzingAlong> !info build-essential | ksal
<ubotu> ksal: build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<jembouge> so I can't really tell
<jalbert> jembouge: I already have accounts, and I entered the usernames and passwords in the preferences
<ksal> i want to compile for myself newer version
<jembouge> jalbert : on your status image, click and choose "online"
<ksal> or maybe someone kind would package it for me? :)
<smooker> im thinking to move to linux from winx cpp..
<jalbert> doesn't eem to be doing anything
<jalbert> none of my contacts are appearing
<lockd> is there a good tutorial for writing kioslaves? I'm trying to 'trick' konqueror to make xslt documents readable, instead of gibberish
<lockd> but xsltproc must be run over these
<bucatoamano> hello a kommander script written in a 32 system can work into a 64 bit system ?
<Lynoure> ksal: a newer version of what?
<jembouge> jalbert: give me 3m to install it
<ksal> Lynoure: kadu
<jalbert> I clicked "remember password", but it doesn't seem to have done thta
<trillis> My linux is acting like windows :(
<ksal> bucatoamano: 32 bit apps can work on 64 bits, but not different
<ksal> i mean, 64 bit won't work on 32
<jembouge> jalbert: password are remembered.
<Lynoure> trillis: how is that?
<bucatoamano> ksal: ok thank very much
<jalbert> jembouge: OK
<jalbert> I would expect it to just connect to the proper servers and retrieve my contacts lists
<jalbert> jembouge: I would expect it to just connect to the proper servers and retrieve my contacts lists
<jembouge> jalbert: setting up my accounts with kopete
<jalbert> how are you doing that?
<jalbert> I want to make sure I did it right
<jembouge> I just installed kopete thanks to apt-get
<jembouge> then launched it
<jembouge> it asked me for account information
<jembouge> I fille it in, and clicked ok
<jembouge> it connected me alright,
<jembouge> I've got my contacts
<jalbert> hmmm...
<jalbert> maybe I'll uninstall and then reinstall
<jembouge> well... have a look in the setting menu
<trillis> Hey, whats the equivalent in linux of windows C:\Program Files?
<jembouge> there a settings/preferences
<jembouge> in the window, choose the tab acounts
<jalbert> jembouge: ok looking now
<jembouge> you probably did that already however
<jembouge> then button "New"
<jalbert> jembouge: settings > preferences?
<jalbert> jembouge: I'm not seeing that.
<jembouge> well... I'm translating so guessing...
<jembouge> configure?
<jembouge> set up?
<jalbert> jembouge: Oh OK
<jalbert> From French?
<jembouge> yep
<jalbert> jembouge: Configure, yes I see it
<jembouge> ok, then accounts tab, New button
<jalbert> jembouge: my girlfriend speaks French
<jembouge> jalbert: did you do that earlier?
<jembouge> lol
<Kunuku> trillis: There is no such thing in Linux (well not really)
<jalbert> jembouge: I'll delete the ones that are already there
<trillis> uhg
<trillis> I have another problem...
<Kunuku> trillis: if you want to find out wich programs are installed: use a package manager
<trillis> I
<jalbert> jembouge: OK done
<jalbert> now 'm re-entering my info, starting with AIM
<trillis> I just installed the drivers from my CD for my USB wireless adapter.
<trillis> I had to use Wine though.
<trillis> Now my computer isn't reading my adapted when I plug it in.
<jalbert> jembouge: The wizard opened up
<Kunuku> trillis: no that will not work
<jalbert> jembouge: I selected AIM
<trillis> :(
<trillis> Could you help me?
<Kunuku> The only way to use windows drivers with Linux is with ndiswrapper
<Kunuku> trillis: maybe :)
<trillis> Which I spent all last night getting.
<Kunuku> trillis: what is the make and model of the adapter?
<jembouge> jalbert: afk 2min, I cut my thumb while beating my cat which was climbing the curtains, it's all bleeding bad
<trillis> D-Link DWA-130 Wireless USB Adapter
<jalbert> jembouge: entered my username, checked "remember password" and entered my password
<Kunuku> trillis: have you got a console open?
<trillis> Yes.
<jalbert> ok you know, I'll do this later
<Kunuku> trillis: tail -f /var/log/messages
<jalbert> jembouge: the gf wants to get out of the house and I'm here dicking around on the computer
<jalbert> jembouge: ttyl
<Kunuku> trillis: unplug your adapter
<trillis> k
<jalbert> jembouge: take care of that thumb, you don't want to get toxoplasmosis or anything! :P
<trillis> I'm using an ethernet cord right now.
<jalbert> jembouge: thanks for the help, catch you later
<Kunuku> trillis: if figured :)
<trillis> Heheh.
<Kunuku> trillis: hit return a few times so you get some space in the output
<Kunuku> trillis: and plug the adapter back in
<Kunuku> trillis: what does it say?
<trillis> new full speed usb device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<trillis> <3
<Kunuku> trillis: hmmm, that is not much
<trillis> Oh..:(
<Kunuku> trillis: hit ctlr-c please
<trillis> k
<Kunuku> trillis: try
<Kunuku> trillis: lsusb
<trillis> Command not found
<Kunuku> trillis: are you sure?
<Kunuku> trillis: I think this is pretty standard (not sure though)
<trillis> Just type "Isusb"?
<Kunuku> yup
<trillis> L or I?
<Kunuku> trillis: Ah :)
<Kunuku> trillis:  L
<trillis> aah
<trillis> Buss 002 Device 001: id 0000:0000
<Kunuku> trillis: does it show anything that looks like your wireless adapter?
<trillis> Then the middle one is different
<trillis> Yeah
<trillis> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 07d1:3b11 D-Link System
<Kunuku> trillis: (Y)
<trillis> ?
<trillis> Whats that?
<Kunuku> trillis: I'll probably get killed for this: it's the thumbsup character combination in MSN
<Kunuku> trillis: not that I ever use it ;)
<trillis> Heheh, oh
<trillis> Now what?
<trillis> << Linux nub
<Kunuku> trillis: ask the lazyweb :)
<trillis> Who?
<Kunuku> trillis: google google
<trillis> What am I asking it?
<Kunuku> trillis:
<Kunuku> trillis: Hang on I'm looking for it...
<trillis> k
<WaltzingAlong> Kunuku: showed the thumbs up here (konversation with emoticons enabled)
<trillis> Should I try and enable 'Windows Wireless Adapter"?
<trillis> Drivers*
<WaltzingAlong> trillis: how so? through restricted manager?
<Kunuku> trillis: Is that possible? :)
<senorpedro> in which pakage is depmod?
<trillis> Yeah
<WaltzingAlong> trillis: sure
<WaltzingAlong> !find depmod
<Kunuku> trillis: you need ndsisrwrapper i guess
<ubotu> File depmod found in module-init-tools
<trillis> Thats what I have.
<WaltzingAlong> senorpedro: module-init-tools
<trillis> Thats how I was trying to install the drivers to make this work
<senorpedro> thx WaltzingAlong
<Kunuku> trillis: have you installed the drivers with ndiswrapper
<WaltzingAlong> !ndiswrapper | trillis
<ubotu> trillis: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<trillis> Not sure.
<Kunuku> WaltzingAlong: is this adapter supported natively?
<trillis> I don't think I have the right inf file loaded
<Kunuku> trillis: ndiswrapper -l
<Kunuku> trillis: that is a L ;)
<Kunuku> trillis: or was it -i ? don't remember...
<trillis> hehe
<trillis> invalid driver
<Pitabred> -i installs an inf, -l lists the installed ones
<WaltzingAlong> Kunuku: not that i know of - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported so download the windows xp driver from dlink, install ndiswrapper and ndisgtk if desired, add the windows driver, reboot
<trillis> I have the D-link driver cd.
<trillis> And I already downloaded the xp drivers.
<trillis> I just don't know what I'm doing to instal them...
<WaltzingAlong> trillis: ok so you would have to use either the GUI with ndisgtk or type in konsole
<trillis> GUI?
<trillis> < nub
<WaltzingAlong> graphical user interface
<WaltzingAlong> trillis: maybe install ndisgtk package in adept manager
<trillis> Is that the kdesu ndisgtk?
<WaltzingAlong> otherwise we can walk you through the steps you need to type
<trillis> I already installed that part.
<trillis> I hit alt+f2
<WaltzingAlong> trillis: open konsole
<trillis> and I type if kdesu ndisgtk
<trillis> k
<trillis> T'is open.
<smooker> someone can recomend me a good firewall for server ? :)
<trillis> <3
<trillis> Tis a heart for you smooker.
<trillis> I did something like cabexsomething
<smooker> trillis i didnt understand u
<trillis> It's okay, I don't uinderstand myself sometimes.
<WaltzingAlong> smooker: firewall is iptables.
<WaltzingAlong> !info guarddog | smooker
<ubotu> smooker: guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 482 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<trillis> WaltzingAlong: What should I do?
<smooker> yeah i installed this
<WaltzingAlong> trillis: in konsole, type   ndiswrapper -l           (lower case L)
<smooker> im trying some of thouse :)
<trillis> Installed ndis drivers:
<trillis> netmw245        invalid driver!
<WaltzingAlong> trillis: ok so that one does not work. by the way are you using 64bit?
<trillis> Dunno...
<trillis> How do I tell?
<WaltzingAlong> in konsole, uname -a        will show probably i686 or x86_64 at the end
<WaltzingAlong> or just uname -m
<trillis> i686 GNU/Linux
<WaltzingAlong> ok. trillis are there other drivers on the cd?
<trillis> Yes.
<Kunuku> bye
<WaltzingAlong> Kunuku: later
<trillis> Thanks for the help kunu.
<WaltzingAlong> ok so you could try another
<trillis> But the inf files wont load to Windows Wireless Drivers
<trillis> Only one does, and thats the autorun.inf
<trillis> netmw245 Hardware present: No
<eVipere> Oh hey trillis, still at it eh?
<trillis> Hahah
<trillis> Yaay.
<trillis> Your finally here.
<eVipere> Have any luck extracting those INF and SYS files from the driver or CD?
<trillis> Hardware presnet = no
<trillis> I got wine
<WaltzingAlong> trillis: wine is not needed for this
<WaltzingAlong> trillis: the autorun.inf will not do what you want done
<eVipere> Did you use wine to run through the installer and get the files?
 * trillis points to eVipe
<trillis> Er....
<trillis> How?
<trillis> heheh
<eVipere> Waltz: His problem is that he needs an inf file and a sys file, those are both locked behind a windows installer.
<trillis> Er... I have those two files though.
<eVipere> Right-click on the setup.exe and there should be an option for wine.
<trillis> There on the CD under winxp drivers
<eVipere> Oh, and they're named netmw245, or whatever?
<trillis> netmw245.inf and Mrvw245.sys
<eVipere> Usually they're named the same thing, but ok.... did you just open ndisgtk and point to the inf while it was ON the CD?
<trillis> yeah
<trillis> but it didnt work
<smooker> where i can see the ip of my DHCP server ? (ISP) so i can allow it in the firewall.. ?
<trillis> So I copied it to my desktop and it work
<dPix> anyone nows how to make sound go 5.1 instead of 2.1?
<eVipere> smooker: You don't wawnt to see your ISP's dhcp?...
<eVipere> trillis: Hardware Present: No...    is what you get you said?
<trillis> Yeah
<smooker> i want to see the IP of the DHCP server where am i connected
<sigma_> does anyone know how to listen to flatcast radio via amarok?
<eVipere> Then (providing it is actually plugged in...), I'd try the 2000 driver.
<smooker> so i can allow it in the firewall...
<trillis> HAH
<trillis> I got it to say Yes
<Lynoure> smooker: why not just allow dhcp ports? Or drop your firewall for a bit, and do   dhclient
<trillis> I had to copy the sys file off the CD
<trillis> and the .inf
<eVipere> Your ISP's DHCP shouldn't enter your firewall, and it won't, as it's a different network and dhcp is broadcast....
<trillis> So they could talk to eachother methinks...
<trillis> Now what?
<smooker> im trying guarddog right now, but when its on i dont have internet :(
<Lynoure> eVipere: Depends on the setup... if he's asdl bridges, yes it does...
<eVipere> Right trillis, that's why I was saying 2 files.  grats... now try this in command:    sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper    followed by sudo modprobe -i ndiswrapper
<sigma_> does anyone know how to listen to flatcast radio via amarok?
<sigma_> or any internet radio?
<eVipere> sigma: Nope, can't amarok only play local files?
<trillis> er...
<Lynoure> sigma_: plenty of last.fm and some others
<trillis> It didn't say anything..
<eVipere> That's fine
<smooker> Lynoure what u mean dhclient ?
<eVipere> do dmesg | grep ndis   and see what shows up.  You should see something promising...
<Lynoure> smooker: command. on the command line
<Lynoure> smooker: it shows the server it gets the response from...
<trillis> vdiswrapper version 1.8 loaded
<trillis> etc...
<eVipere> Does it display something about a device being detected, or at least.... does NOT show any errors.
<eVipere> !backup | eVipere
<trillis> It shows my ethernet device
<trillis> No errors that I can see.
<trillis> oh
<trillis> It says that the drive netmw245 is loaded
<trillis> drivers*
<eVipere> sweet, looks like you may be in business!
<trillis> Nothing about the USB adapter though...
<trillis> [17182313.844000] wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:1b:11:6e:ab:83 using dri                    ver netmw245, 07D1:3B11.F.conf
<eVipere> PERFECT!  You've got wifi!
<trillis> Heheh, unfortunately I don't have a wireless router.
<trillis> But my neighbor does :-D
<mathieu> join #kde4-devel
<eVipere> through your menu, go to networks, or wireless networks... NOT windows wireless devices, and look for that device in there.
<mathieu> oops
<trillis> Theres nothing that says networks in my menu
<trillis> Wireless assistant?
<eVipere> probably...
<eVipere> And if you don't see any app that's promising, open up adept_manager and look for wireless kde
<trillis> Doesn't want to pop up.
<eVipere> You may need to install a few tools to configure your wifi adapter, as by default it's not installed.
<trillis> Adept is open, what should I get?
<eVipere> search for kde wireless    a few that may help are knetworkmanager, kwifimanager, kwirelessmonitor, and wireless-tools (wifitools are NEEDED)
<trillis> k
<Lynoure> knetworkmanager is nice for most people, as it does things pretty automatically.
<trillis> kde wireless isnt finding any results
<eVipere> then just wireless
<trillis> Aircrack?
<eVipere> LOL, no
<trillis> What's that do?
<eVipere> Lynoure, does knetman have support for wifi configuring though?
<eVipere> !aircrack | trillis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trillis> libiw-dev is installed already
<trillis> same with
<eVipere> Ok... useless bot, aircrack is a utility to let you crack into WEP encrypted networks.
<Lynoure> eVipere: wifi configuring in which sense?
<trillis> Wireless-tools, wlassistant, are both installed.
<eVipere> Lynoure: Just connecting to a wireless network and monitoring it's strength...
<eVipere> trillis: What about kwirelessmonitor and kwifimanager ?
<Lynoure> eVipere: the package search is separate command, but I never remember which one.
<trillis> I opened wireless assistant
<Lynoure> eVipere: it does that, too. But, no, does not give out reports, or maps or :)
<trillis> Three wireless networks are available.
<trillis> And only two are locked :-D
<eVipere> ^_^  There ya go, nearly 24 hours later after starting your wifi issue....
<trillis> YAY
<trillis> Thanks alot.
<trillis> Anyway to get a better rating?
<trillis> 1 - 2 stars.
<eVipere> better rating?  you mean signal strength?
<trillis> Yeah.
<eVipere> Once you move it back upstairs, you should have a stronger signal.
<trillis> k
<trillis> Whats the danger of using aircrack?
<Lynoure> eVipere: I guess when I first had to choose something for kubuntu wifi, it was the only one with WPA smoothly supported :)
<jembouge> package search :  apt-cache search mypackage
<eVipere> And note trillis: Just because you CAN crack WEP/WPA encryptions, it's still !legal and no one officially supports using it....
<Lynoure> jembouge: on ubotu?
<trillis> Heheh.
<Lynoure> eVipere: WPA is not that easy to crack...
<trillis> Officially?
<trillis> Alright.
<trillis> Let me go carry this computer back upstairs...
<trillis> See if it works.
<trillis> brb
<jembouge> Lynoure: do you mean Ubuntu, or do you mean there a Linux distro called ubotu?
<eVipere> Lynoure: I'm sure there's still a util to crack the connection....   and why do you keep referring to the bot?
<Lynoure> jembouge: no, I mean on the bot, ubotu
<WaltzingAlong> trillis: need to capture lots of data packets first, then try aircrack on the captured data
<WaltzingAlong> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eVipere> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Lynoure> jembouge: I know it can do it, I just never remember the command
<jembouge> oh my mistake :p
<tarin> can any one give me a hand?
<iggi> с рррросии
<jembouge> tarin: explain, we'll tell after :p
<Lynoure> jembouge: it's ok, it happens :)
<iggi> с россии есть кто.
<iggi> ?
<eVipere> Tarin: No, you're not getting my hand!   maybe a finger.. wait, nope, not even a finger!
<Lynoure> !ru | iggi
<ubotu> iggi: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<tarin> i just upgraded to gutsy from feisty now my internet doesnt work
<jembouge> can't help with that
<tarin> says there is no ethernet device
<jembouge> sorry :(
<Lynoure> tarin: what says that?
<tarin> eVipere: how but a knuckle
<tarin> knetwork manager
<Lynoure> tarin: when you look at /etc/network/interfaces , does it show the interface there?
<Lynoure> tarin: (it's not a problem if it does not, but sometimes updates add things there and knetwork-manager goes blind to those interfaces)
 * eVipere tosses tarin a cookie...
<tarin> didnt check there and i am dual booting so i will need to get another pc to boot this one into gutsy
<Lynoure> tarin: if you have ext2 support on there, you can just read that from your current OS, but yes, for troubleshooting it helps to have it booted into gutsy.
<jembouge> * waves as to say "farewell, traveller!"
<tarin> yeah i know
<tarin> what is ext2?
<eVipere> Does anyone have a good backup solution for network backups, (besides what !backup) provides....
<Lynoure> eVipere: yes, oh yes, I'm so glad you asked :)
<Lynoure> eVipere: try Dirvish or BackUpPC, depending on how many systems you are backing up
<Lynoure> former is faster, latter is much more space efficient when you have a pile of similar systems.
<tarin> brb
<eVipere> Ok, I'm currently getting ready to put BackupPC into production, but I was curious if there was a more graceful/easier option I could do.
<tarin> ok back
<Lynoure> Then there is obnam, but I'm kind of associated to it throught R, so I'm biased (I don't know which way, though)
<tarin> had to switch to laptop
<Lynoure> eVipere: What are you backing up?
 * genii sips a coffee
<eVipere> Lynoure: 5 or 6 network servers, ranging from IIS/LAMP/mail.
<Radi01> ¿ʇı xıɟ ı uɐɔ ʍoɥ 'uʍop ǝpısdn sı ʎɐldsıp ʎɯ
<ksal> is there channel for kubuntu in polish?
<eVipere> Hey Tarin, you from the 'burgh'?
 * genii grabds Radi01 and stands him on his head so eveything else looks rightside up
<tarin> yup
<tarin> love it
<Lynoure> eVipere: hmm, I'm not that good with them MS stuff anymore, but for the rest I'd go for Dirvish, not enough systems to take full use of BackUpPC, IMO
<Lynoure> ksal: try #kubuntu-pl ?
<ksal> a-a
<ksal> it's not that
<Radi01> ˙sʞuɐɥʇ 'ɹǝʇʇǝq ɥɔnɯ 'ɥɐ
<genii> Hmm
<ksal> Radi01: :)
<trillis> Yaay.
<Radi01> Woops
<trillis> Thanks alot eVipe.
<genii> Radi01: :)
<eVipere> trillis: np
<eVipere> Lynoure: What do you mean that not enough systems make use of BackupPC?
<Lynoure> eVipere: If you e.g. have 2 MSWin, 2 Linux and 2 BSD, there is not that much space saving done by BUPC saving same files only once, even across machines and it is much slower and hoggier than dirvish
<Lynoure> eVipere: If you had e.g. 30 of rather similar systems, BUPC would be a clear choice to me.
<tarin> ok where do i look for my net interfaces?
<eVipere> tarin: ifconfig or knetworkmanager
<Lynoure> tarin: /etc/network/interfaces
<Lynoure> tarin: If you want knetworkmanager to see them, it's good idea to comment them out if they are in that file.
<tarin> thru console?
<Lynoure> tarin: any text editor will do.
<Lynoure> or less, my fave for this
<tarin> ok in nano now
<tarin> there is a whole list of stuff
<Lynoure> tarin: try commenting out everything except the loopback
<Lynoure> tarin: then restart networkmanager
<ksal> when kde 4 packages will be availabe in repository?
<Lynoure> ksal: unofficially they already are.
<ksal> i want officialy :)
<sourcemaker> ksal: there are already available... but for unstable/development only... the RC1 has been released... for testin purpose
<Lynoure> ksal: oh well then, some point after kde4 is released.
<sourcemaker> ksal: http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0-rc1.php
<tarin> restart knetman or the netman service?
<ksal> sourcemaker: rc1 is in development repo? how can i enable it?
<sourcemaker> is somebody using kopete ? or is konversation still better?
<sourcemaker> ksal: here we go : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php :-)
<ksal> kopete for irc? :|
<sourcemaker> ksal: yes
<tarin> i use kopete i like it
<sourcemaker> tarin: for icq?
<Lynoure> tarin: it's almost midnight, so I would not bet money on it, but start with the knetwork-manager
<tarin> well in windows i use trillian
<ksal> sourcemaker: but, it's the official dev repo?
<tarin> in kubuntu i use kopete for everything
<tarin> ok i quit and restarted knetman but no good
<sourcemaker> ksal: no... this is the pre-release of kubuntu... i think you should not use this on a produktive environment
<smooker> hi all again
<sourcemaker> ksal: I am also waiting for the first stable release...
<smooker> my nvidia driver requires libc how do i get it ?
<yakuzi> hi all
<eVipere> smooker: sudo apt-get install libc-dev     I think's the command
<sourcemaker> ksal: but why installing a software... which has a lot of bugs and does not work as stable as the current kde 3.5.8 version?
<Lynoure> tarin: Does not hurt to restart all the networkmanager then, but of course it could be something else as well (I have no idea how ndiswrapper things survive an upgrade)
<sourcemaker> are there any techs guides available... how to setup an advanced kde environment... I have just noticed... that it is possible to assign contacts with photo to kadressbook from icq accounts of kopete and i think... there are much for nice features...
<yakuzi> i've a question: i'm running kubuntu 7.10 on my laptop and i want to use the Logitech MX518 mouse on it (so i can use the forward/backward keys), can i follow the guides how to do it and still use my touchpad-mouse thing on the laptop if i don't have the MX518 connected?
<ksal> sourcemaker: you know when those packages will be available in official repo?
<ksal> actual packages are from .92 .93. and .94
<sourcemaker> ksal: i do not know... sorry...
<ksal> hmm
<sourcemaker> ksal: I think... they will be available to the next major kubuntu version... but i am not sure...
<ksal> sourcemaker: i added source to sources list. should ido anything else?
<sourcemaker> ksal: you have to update the repository: apt-get update
<ksal> thx
<sourcemaker> ksal: I have not tested... but i think you just have to follow the instruction of http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<ksal> i do
<ksal> but they didn't wrote i have to run apt-get update
<ksal> :]
<sourcemaker> ksal: well... it is basic :-)
<ksal> im new in kubuntu
<Lynoure> ksal: it's a little test. KDE4 is still a disappointment to most non-devels
<ksal> aha
<sourcemaker> ksal: you can also dwonload the live-cd for testing kde4 without getting in trouble
<ksal> sourcemaker: 800mhz duron and 390mb of sdram isn't good idea to do such things ;)
<sourcemaker> ksal: well....  installing kde4 on your system as non developer or linux guru is not much better... :-)
<sourcemaker> are there any known pitfalls... connecting to windows with vpn ?
<Radi01> beam us up scotty.
<dm> Hello. How can I save a KDE session manually?
<ardchoille> dm: Use dcop..
<lovre> hi
<lovre> i notice sometimes that my /media folder appears empty, and it says Loading directory... but nothing happens. I can access the content from /dev/sda1 etc, but why doesnt it show in /media folder?
<ardchoille> dm: dcop ksmserver ksmserver saveCurrentSession
<ardchoille> dm: more about dcop, open a terminal and type: kdcop
<lovre> not /dev/sda. its just /media, the other not working is system:/media/
<ardchoille> lovre: Is it mounted?
<Kr4t05> Are there any programs out there that will automagically tag and organize my music collection?
<dm> ardchoille: Thanks, I'll try.
<lovre> yes
<lovre> ardchoille: yes
<ardchoille> lovre: Is /dev/sda1 mounted to /media?
<lovre> ardchoille: /dev/sda1 is mounted to /media/sda1, yes
<lovre> ardchoille: but it doesnt appear when i click "Storage Media"
<lovre> ardchoille: using d3lphin
<ardchoille> Oh, d3lphin, I don't kow. Knowing d3lphin, it's probably a bug. What happens when you go to media:/ i konqueror?
<coreymon77> i hope real d3lphin isnt gonna be this buggy
<ardchoille> coreymon77: Me too
<coreymon77> i like it, its just really buggy
<ardchoille> I'm hoping real dolphin has some real features
<coreymon77> !!!! 10 more days!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 10 more days! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trillis> arg
<coreymon77> whoops
<trillis> I need help.
<ardchoille> trillis: With what?
<trillis> I tried to load trillian with wine, and it's like bouncing all over my screen.
<lovre> ardchoille: same problem, it doesnt show anything
<ardchoille> trillis: I feel that question would is best asked in #wine
<trillis> Well.. I just need to know how to stop it.
<trillis> It's just jumping around me screen and I have no idea how to close it, theres no ctrl+alt+delete thing to make it close...
<trillis> my*
<coreymon77> trillis:kill wine?
<trillis> Whats that?
<ardchoille> trillis: That exits wine
<trillis> I just started isomg :omix for the first time yesterday,
<trillis> using linux*
<trillis> Do I type 'kill wine' in console?
<ardchoille> trillis: Yes
<trillis> arg... I
<trillis> That didn't work, I'll just restart my comp.
<coreymon77> trillis: kill means ctrl+alt+delete end task in windows
<trillis> Is there a program like Trillian for linux?
<ardchoille> trillis: iirc, trillian is an irc client?
<lovre> ardchoille: i found somewhere an solution, to disable HAL backend.. But i cant, its gray like its unaccessible...
<trillis> Trillian is one of those universal messengers. Consisting of aim,msn, irc, etc..
<ardchoille> trillis: Ah, I use kopete for that
<Kr4t05> trillis: Pidgin/GAIM, Kopete
<coreymon77> trillis: gaim, kopete
<trillis> But it doesn't automatically retrieve me old list of contacts.
<ardchoille> lovre: I'm not sure it's a good idea to disable HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer)
<lovre> pidgin is ok. but i cant get icq plugin to show localized signs right
<lovre> ardchoille: ah, ok, ill leave it then
<lovre> ardchoille: thanks for your time, i will deal with this some other time
<ardchoille> lovre: yw, Sorry I couldn't be more help
<trillis> brb
<coreymon77> trillis: go into conssole
<coreymon77> and type ksysguard
<coreymon77> oh well
<ardchoille> coreymon77: I do know that, after the meeting yesterday, someone had fixed a couple d3lphin bugs and was uploading the fixes
<coreymon77> ardchoille: oh, i was talking about the kde4 release
<coreymon77> ardchoille: december 11th
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<Lynoure> coreymon77: Didn't it get postponed today?
<coreymon77> it did?
<coreymon77> still says dec 11th on the kde release schedule
<ardchoille> coreymon77: http://dot.kde.org/1196525703/
<ardchoille> Seems it was postponed until January
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> i guess the release schedule on kdes site hasnt been updated then
 * ardchoille hugs his rss feeds
<Lynoure> coreymon77: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule has
<ardchoille> !away > yakuzi
<pasaxe> holas
<coreymon77> what the, i just looked at that a second ago
<trillis> :(
<coreymon77> trillis: what
<trillis> Kopete doesn't let me export my contacts...
<ardchoille> trillis: In Kopete.. File > Export Contacts
<trillis> Yeah, but I don't see anything there.
<coreymon77> trillis: what do you mean by that?
<ardchoille> trillis: You have kopete contacts already and you want to export them?
<trillis> Err...
<ardchoille> I think he's confused something
<trillis> I don't think I meant to say export.
<ardchoille> Right
<trillis> Yeah.... I mean import.
<coreymon77> trillis: umm, why would you need to import
<mjunx> is there a kde4 version of gtk-qt-engine yet? ew @ pidgin :(
<coreymon77> trillis: im contacts go with your account
<coreymon77> dont they?
<coreymon77> atleast from my experience
<ardchoille> coreymon77: I believe you're right. Once he sets up his accounts, his contacts should be brought over automatically
<ardchoille> coreymon77: Isn't that a server-side thing?
<coreymon77> ardchoille: unless im completely talking out of my arse
<coreymon77> ardchoille: which, since i use msn, i doubt
<coreymon77> trillis: just login to your accounts and your contacts should be there
<coreymon77> contacts are on the server, they go wherever you login from
<trillis_> Did something just happen?
<coreymon77> trillis_: depends what you mean by something
<trillis_> Whats kdewallet?
<trillis_> 2056
<trillis_> Hm.. :-\
<ardchoille> !info kwallet
<ubotu> Package kwallet does not exist in gutsy
<coreymon77> trillis_: password manager
<ardchoille> !kwallet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwallet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> !kdewallet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdewallet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> meh
<coreymon77> its a place where you can put all your passwords and personal info and have then be protected
<coreymon77> i dont use it though
<trillis_> oh
<trillis_> Now I have to figure out why my sound isn't working.
<ardchoille> KWallet saves this sensitive data for you in a strongly encrypted file, accessible by all applications, and protected with a master password that you define.
<ardchoille> !sound | trillis
<ubotu> trillis: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<trillis_> Sound system meaning 'Sound and Multimedia'?
<flake> do i have to install kde 4.0 rc1 manually or will it show up in repo and be like an update
<ardchoille> flake: afaik, it will update, but I thought rc1 was already there
<flake> mine still shows 3.5.8
<flake> just ran synaptic
<nosrednaekim> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<flake> also, is it worth-it, eg. anything noticable change or fix
<coreymon77> flake: i doubt its in the main repos, prob backports or a special kde4 repo
<ardchoille> flake: Ah, you're right
<sMonk> Due to a big system crash that seems un re-solvable.. I'm going to re-install 7.10 Kubuntu... Any tip/suggestions so I don't screw up ... again?
<coreymon77> sMonk: what kind of crash
<nosrednaekim> flake: do NOT attempt to make kde4 your main desktop ..it is very "beta quality
<ardchoille> flake: It's an rc, if you're not a dev, tester, Linux guru, it may ot be useful to you yet.
<flake> that is cool
<ubuntu> hi all
<trillis_> uhg :(
<ubuntu> how i can edit the xorg.conf file from the konsole ?
<coreymon77> sMonk: what kind of crash are we talking?
<sMonk> Grub Error 2, plus I used to have Windows Vista on here, but Grub over wrote the MBR, and I can't get it back.. so, now I'm just going to format it all and re-install, but I don't want Crapta (Vista) so I'm going to run Kubuntu alone.
<trillis_> amaroK doesn't like me.
<ardchoille> ubuntu: in kate or vim or other? In kate: kdesu kate/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ardchoille> trillis_: You're not alone :)
<coreymon77> sMonk: um why not just reinstall grub
<ardchoille> !grub | sMonk
<ubotu> sMonk: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<trillis_> Can I use winamp?
<sMonk> I was trying to install in earlier, but nothing seemed to work
<ubuntuu> i just got xorg.conf error and cant startx
<ardchoille> trillis_: You can use xmms, it's much like winamp, i love it
<nosrednaekim> trillis_: no... but try exaile or juK
<ubuntuu> and i need to edit it from the console but kade didnt worked "sudo kate /etc...conf
<trillis_> will get-apt xmmx work?
<ubuntuu> "
<trillis_> xmms*
<ardchoille> ubuntuu: If you know how to use vim in tty1: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<coreymon77> trillis_: its apt-get
<ardchoille> trillis_: sudo apt-get install xmms
<sMonk> I've had people helping me with this for 2 days now, and I can't seem to get my Kubuntu running again
<ardchoille> trillis_: And there are lots of goodies for it: apt-cache search --names-only xmms
<trillis_> Hurray/
<ubuntuu> ok thanks ill try
<itch_> Hello guys. I`m runing compiz-fusion on a Kubuntu distribution (KDE enviroment), and I`m having troubles with my virtual desktops. I just don`t manage to set the right number of virtual desktops. If I set 2 (from ccsm), in the taskbar 4 are displayed, from which only 2 are active. It seems that every time in the taskbar are diplayed double the number of vitural desk. set by me.
<trillis_> Like what?
<nosrednaekim> itch_: you need kicker-compiz
<ardchoille> trillis_: Skins for xmms: http://www.xmms.org/skins.php
<coreymon77> sMonk: oh well, if you want to reinstall, just use the livecd and do it, instalation is very easy now, there isnt much you could screw up
<coreymon77> sMonk: especially if you want to wipe the entire drive
<ardchoille> trillis_: Goodies: apt-cache search --names-only xmms
<itch_> nosrednaekim: that is that?
<itch_> *what
<Smiky> Ciao a tutti !
<nosrednaekim> itch_: its up on kde-apps,its a pager that behaves properly with compiz
<vlt> Hello. I have installed ubuntu 6.06 LTS with its default kernel 2.6.15-k7 on an AMD64/X2 machine. Now I try to boot with another mainboard but the same type of CPU. It bgins to boot, recognizes the CPU correctly but then panics with "IO-APIC + TIMER doesn't work". Using another boot hd with 7.10 installed works fine. Any idea how to get it working?
<itch_> nosrednaekim: ok. thanks! i`ll try it
<nosrednaekim> sMonk: whe you do reinstall, give yourself a separate /home partition, it makes things a bit easier
<ardchoille> s/bit/lot/
<nosrednaekim> itch_: I think trevino even packaged it up... might want to check into that
<trillis_> o
<trillis_> m
<trillis_> g
<trillis_> My linux just had siezure...
<sMonk> coreymon77: I know, but this will be the 3rd time installing Kubuntu :( I keep having major issues with it... I don't know.. when I used to run Linux about 7 yrs ago, it was very stable, now it sometimes seems as bad as the Micro$$$$oft corp
<itch_> thanks
<sMonk> nosrednaekim: what do you mean?
<nosrednaekim> vlt: give it a boot option "noapic"
<ardchoille> sMonk: A lot has changed in 7 years
<sMonk> coreymon77: the thing that drives me nuts the most is having things run GREAT, then I re-boot to find a black screen with a blinking cursor
<vlt> nosrednaekim: Thank you. Yes, that's what the kernel panic line says, too. Is something important missing when running "noapic"?
<nosrednaekim> sMonk: a separate /hom will allow you to keep your settings and files over multiple installations
<coreymon77> trillis_: what happened this time
<sMonk> ardchoille: Yeah.. lol know what you mean.. and it don't help none when you don't remember the primitive commands so when things go bad and boot you to console you can't remember anything to get you by
<nosrednaekim> vlt: I'm actually not sure ;) but I think not.... apic has something to do with a CPU BIOS or something like that.
<nosrednaekim> !apic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sMonk> nosrednaekim: you mean a second user other than root?
<ardchoille> sMonk: So, stick with Linux this time :P
<sMonk> ardchoille: Believe me, after running vista for a bit.. I'd prefer it
<nosrednaekim> sMonk: I mean that if you ever have to reinstall (or try out a new distro) you can keep your files.
<coreymon77> sMonk: no, put your home directory on a seperate partition
<sMonk> coreymon77: Oh?
<nosrednaekim> it makes reinstalling pretty painless.
<coreymon77> trillis_: what happened?
<trillis_> coreymond77: I type in the apt-cache command and like a million windows flickered apeared then dissapeared...
<sMonk> nosrednaekim: so during the install proceedure, make a sep, parti. and put my home folder there?
<trillis_> typed*
<nosrednaekim> sMonk: correct.
<ardchoille> trillis_: You need to tell apt-cache what to do.. like "search" and you can even narrow that by piping to grep
<trillis_> ah..
<coreymon77> trillis_: you mean apt-cache searh
<sMonk> nosrednaekim: can I msg you for a sec?
<coreymon77> trillis_: search*
<trillis_> hehe Yeah.
<ardchoille> trillis_: Example: apt-cache search --names-only xmms
<trillis_> Aah, okay.
<trillis_> How about help with Kopete?
<coreymon77> trillis_: apt-get and apt-cache are only the programs, you then have to give then instructions
<nosrednaekim> whats wrong with it?
<ardchoille> trillis_: Or apt-cache search xmms | grep kde
<coreymon77> trillis_: such as apt-get install, or apt-cache search
<trillis_> Is it possible to get my contact list from my MSN, AIM, and Yahoo messenger, even though the list was on a different computer?
<Radi01> apt-get uninstall ./ bill gates
<coreymon77> trillis_: your contact list is not on your computer
<coreymon77> trillis_: its on msn, aim and yahoos servers
<trillis_> Then why sin't kopete giving me my list? :'(
<coreymon77> trillis_: just log in to your accounts and your contacts will be there
<trillis_> Er...
<trillis_> I did, and there not.
<coreymon77> trillis_: eh?
<sMonk> nosrednaekim: can I msg you for a sec?
<coreymon77> trillis_: thats odd
<trillis_> Like, it has all my contact lists.
<nosrednaekim> sMonk: sure
<trillis_> "Friends, family, etc..."
<trillis_> But there all 0/0
<coreymon77> trillis_: take a screenshot of your screen and put it up on imageshack or something like that
<trillis_> Wow.
<coreymon77> trillis_: what?
<trillis_> The screenshot button is 100x's better in Linux than windows...
<ubuntuu> how do i save file after editing with VIM ?
<coreymon77> trillis_: i know
<ardchoille> trillis_: You'll find many things are that way :)
<trillis_> Heheh.
<ubuntuu> join #ubuntu
<ardchoille> ubuntuu: Type a ":" to exit insert mode, then "wq" (without quotes)
<ubuntuu> ops :)
<trillis_> I wonder how long I can get away with using someone else wireless internet connection... :)
<WaltzingAlong> or use nano
<coreymon77> trillis_: why not just use yours?
<ardchoille> trillis_: Intil you get caught and charged with theft of service ?
<WaltzingAlong> be sure to visit as many unencrypted sites as possible s
<ardchoille> lol
<trillis_> hm..
<coreymon77> trillis_: anyways, did you post the screen somewhere?
<trillis_> I'd use mine, but I need to get a wireless router.
<trillis_> Its uploading.
<ardchoille> imageshack can be slow at times
<trillis_> http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/6493/snapshot1ek8.png
<coreymon77> trillis_: huh? do you have internet in your house
<trillis_> Yes.
<coreymon77> trillis_: btw, your not logged in
<ardchoille> Uhm, that's quite a large desktop
<trillis_> It is?
<ardchoille> Bigger than 1280x1024
<coreymon77> trillis_: see the little aim icon in the bottom right of kopete
<trillis_> Oh yeah, I've been meaning to ask.
<trillis_> How do I change the reso?
<trillis_> Yeah?
<coreymon77> trillis_: if you were logged in, that would be yellow
<coreymon77> ardchoille: right?
<ardchoille> trillis_: Let coreymon77 Help with this issue first, then we'll work on resolution
<trillis_> Hm... How do I login then?
<coreymon77> first lets see if im right
<ardchoille> trillis_: Right, you're not logged in
<coreymon77> ardchoille: it would be, wouldnt it
<ardchoille> yes
<coreymon77> give me a sec to boot up my kubuntu box, im on my mac now
<trillis_> k
<ardchoille> trillis_: See that first icon in the toolbar? Click it and select "online"
<trillis_> My monitor seems a little fuzzy.
<trillis_> Which toolbar?
<ardchoille> trillis_: Once logged in, your contact list should fill up
<ardchoille> trillis_: The little yellow man holding a folder next to the star
<ardchoille> Under File
<trillis_> Yeah
<trillis_> Er.. It just shows me my away messages...
<ardchoille> Click the word "Online"
<ardchoille> trillis_: Or, File > Set Status > Online
<trillis_> I did, and then it brings up another side window: "No Messages. New Messages"
<ardchoille> trillis_: Ok, use the File menu
<trillis_> For me its: File > Set Status > Online > NO Message/ New Message
<nosrednaekim> trillis_: right click on the icon... not left click
<ardchoille> I may have edited my toolbar
<trillis_> Oh
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: Right clicking a toolbar icon brings up the toolbar config, no?
<trillis_> Right Click> AIM SN > Online
<trillis_> That didn't work..
<ardchoille> trillis_: File > Set Status > Online   ?
<coreymon77> ardchoille: what do you mean, didnt work
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: oh... I thought you meant on the guy on the BOTTOM of the window ;)
<coreymon77> trillis_: that was aimed at you
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: Ah, ok
<trillis_> Hm..
<trillis_> I got my msn to work
<trillis_> Right Click > Configure > Add new connection
<ardchoille> trillis_: What happens when you do File > Set Status > Online  ?
<trillis_> Nothing happens when I click it for AIM.
<trillis_> Let me try something.
<coreymon77> trillis_: try readding the aim connection, like you did msn
<coreymon77> trillis_: /deleting the current connection
<trillis_> Just did.
<trillis_> Still nothing..
<trillis_> It says my AIM is online.
<ardchoille> trillis_: Ok, let's go with nosrednaekim's advice.. what happens when you right click the little man in the bottom right corner?
<ardchoille> Ok
<coreymon77> trillis_: try logging out of aim an logging back in
<trillis_> k
<trillis_> Nothing.
<trillis_> And I get three options
<trillis_> Offline
<trillis_> Away and Online.
<nosrednaekim> click
<nosrednaekim> online
<trillis_> I did.
<trillis_> It says I'm online.
<trillis_> But nothing happens still.
<coreymon77> trillis_: do offline first
<coreymon77> trillis_: then try going back online
<trillis_> Still nothing.
<trillis_> Should I overide defualt server position..O_O...?
<coreymon77> trillis_: delete the aim account connection on kopete, then readd it
<trillis_> Thats odd.
<trillis_> It doesn't ask me for a password.
<WaltzingAlong> trillis_: stored it in kwallet?
<trillis_> Ah
<trillis_> Yeah
<trillis_> Arg, still nothing.
<coreymon77> erm, i dont know
<coreymon77> dont use kopete much myself
<nosrednaekim> trillis_: do yourself a favor and use pidgin..
<nosrednaekim> :D
<trillis_> heh
<trillis_> I tried to get pidgin.
<jobbe> hey, I want to show a directories size on the command line without actually recursing into the directory using ls -R so that I can see the size of the dir AND all included files/subdirs
<jobbe> is that possible?
<WaltzingAlong> du
<nosrednaekim> jobbe: check into du..
<coreymon77> trillis_: from where?
<tekteen> du -h
<nosrednaekim> ah... beaten agin :(
<jobbe> du, thanks :)
<ardchoille> Hmm.. pidgin supports ore protocols than kopete
<coreymon77> trillis_: i dont think pidgin is in apt
<trillis_> But it just gave me a download link for unix, source and windows.
<coreymon77> trillis_: oh, www.getdeb.net
<nosrednaekim> trillis_: "sudo apt-get install pidgin"
<coreymon77> or that
<WaltzingAlong> !info pidgin | trillis_
<ubotu> trillis_: pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<nosrednaekim> trillis_: you're on gutsy right?
<coreymon77> didnt use to be in apt
<WaltzingAlong> true it was called gaim before
<trillis_> Whats the use of su in konsole?
<coreymon77> i know that
<coreymon77> trillis_: root
<coreymon77> trillis_: but you should be using sudo instead
<WaltzingAlong> !info pidgin (feisty)
<ubotu> Package pidgin does not exist in feisty
<trillis_> Kubuntu is gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<trillis_> Whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<tekteen> the programs install
<tekteen> installed*
<nosrednaekim> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<crimsun> the former ships with KDE packages installed by default; the latter ships with GNOME.
<tekteen> also the user interface
<trillis_> Will that work vice-versa?
<nosrednaekim> trillis_: yep
<trillis_> sudo apt-get install Ubuntu?
<tekteen> no
<WaltzingAlong> !info ubuntu-desktop | trillis_
<ubotu> trillis_: ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.79 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 48 kB
<trillis_> So its ubuntu-desktop?
<tekteen> yep
<coreymon77> trillis_: but also
<coreymon77> trillis_: ubuntu using gnome as its default de
<ardchoille> trillis_: ubuntu-desktop is the gnome desktop environment, kubuntu uses the kde environment
<trillis_> Gah, I'm just going to stick with kde until I get the hang of linux.
<ardchoille> trillis_: You'll thank yourself later :)
<WaltzingAlong> trillis_: ... get the hang of kde ...
<trillis_> sudo apt-get pidgin didn't work...
<coreymon77> trillis_: ubuntu and kubuntu are on the same release numbers
<nosrednaekim> trillis_: most people who start with kde can never go to gnome.
<ardchoille> trillis_: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<trillis_> oh yeah
<trillis_> heheh
<coreymon77> trillis_: if ubuntu is on gutsy, kubuntu is too
<ardchoille> trillis_: You have to tell apt-get what to do
<trillis_> Still didn't work.
<nosrednaekim> trillis_: any errors?
<ardchoille> trillis_: What was the error?
<ardchoille> Had to be an error, no?
<nosrednaekim> XD
<trillis_> Reading package lists... Done Building dependancy tree... Done... E: Could not find packae Pidgin
<tekteen> !info pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<ardchoille> trillis_: sudo apt-get update
<crimsun> packages do not have capitalised letters
<crimsun> they are all lowercased.
<ardchoille> crimsun: Good catch
<trillis_> I tried it with lowercase too
<ardchoille> trillis_: Are you on Gutsy?
<trillis_> Yeah.
<trillis_> Kubuntu gutsy...
<ardchoille> trillis_: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu> bonjour
<crimsun> I'm pretty sure you want the version in gutsy-security.
<crimsun>     pidgin | 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 | gutsy-security | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<WaltzingAlong> or use adept manager to enable disabled repositories
<gastu> hi
<ardchoille> hu gastu
<ardchoille> *hi
<tekteen> Bonjour ubuntu
<ardchoille> I need to find libtypewhatImeant
<gastu> can someone explain me what 3d sigmatel depth and others does?
<tekteen> ardchoille: I believe that comes out in Hardy
<crimsun> gastu: for some codecs, it flips a register bit enabling simulated 3D sound
<ardchoille> tekteen: haha
<gastu> crimsun: can u give me a site to configure this right?
<gastu> google losted me in nothing
<WaltzingAlong> libknowwhatyoumean is a prereq to libtypewhatimeant
<crimsun> gastu: ...a site?  It's a simple mixer element toggle.  Just mute or unmute it in the mixer.
<ardchoille> WaltzingAlong: Ah, thanks
<tekteen> WaltzingAlong: agreed
<vlt> Hello. Seems as if my 6.06's kernel 2.6.15 doesn't support my NIC. Even when I `modprobe forcedeth` it just prints out a status line "... nForce nic driver ... v 0.54". Still no device available ... With kubuntu 7.10 it works fine (if one ignores the randomly assigned MAC address). Any idea what to do?
<WaltzingAlong> :p
<gastu> crimsun: so i have to do with myself problem is i don't see enough differences to see what it does exactly lol
<coreymon77> vlt: use 7.10 :P
<vlt> coreymon77: hmmm
<WaltzingAlong> gastu: is it the 3d effect like hall, studio, underwater and so on?
<gastu> nop  2 slide bars for depth and 1 for rear depht
<vlt> coreymon77: It's a production machine with about 30 user accounts that just got a new mainboard. I didn't want to setup everything new. Is there a way to fix it in the current install? Maybe a mofified foreceth module or kernel?
<tekteen> vlt: u can upgrade
<WaltzingAlong> vlt: or you could build the newer kernel. lots of options i suppose
<anto> Its not very often you find this channel dead !?
<gastu> i know it's not very important to take time for this but ...
<tekteen> anto: I have seen it dead
<tekteen> anto: It is very boring
<WaltzingAlong> gastu: or maybe there is just a better resource than the kubuntu support channel?
<gastu> yep i'll take the time to see in alsa but not today
<vlt> tekteen: Does upgrading mean foing the whole way Dapper->Edgy->Feisty->Gutsy or is there a faster way? Will there be an LTS->LTS upgrade for 8.04?
<tekteen> vlt: no idea
<vlt> WaltzingAlong: Do you know if there's some kind of "backports" available for Dapper where I could find a newer kernel?
<ardchoille> vlt: It's recommended to go one release at a time
<gastu> i'm switching again to linux i used to be gentoo and i find the way to install kubuntu easy only thing to say is why putting mp3 format in radio stream knowing amarok won't play it...
<vlt> !mp3 > gastu
<Radi01> gatsu: does your Amarok play?
<gastu> i tried a couple of links and all of them where mp3 streams
<Radi01> libxine1-ffmpeg
<gastu> talking of the live cd to install
<Radi01> oh ok
<gastu> i wish to all of you a good night
<gastu> gb
<WaltzingAlong> vlt: not that i know. maybe get a pci nic?
<Radi01> I'ts funny how many distros are trying to out do Ubuntu.
<coreymon77> Radi01: you mean *buntu
<trillis> Sorry...
<coreymon77> trillis: hey, where did you go
<ardchoille> Radi01: Shows how popular these distros are
<trillis> My internet stopped working, and then my wireless settings wouldn't open.
<trillis> I had to restart.
<vlt> trillis: You got your own internet? :P
<trillis> Heheh.
<Radi01> Maybe those who saw you use their network cut you off/lol
<ardchoille> trillis: Still need to install pidgin?
<trillis> Yeah.
<ardchoille> trillis_: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<trillis> And no.
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mehrez> hi
<tekteen> ho
<tekteen> hi*
<ardchoille> Wow, just learned what 'cat > foo' does
<ardchoille> That'll come i handy
<Radi01> what did it do
<trillis_> Areg...
<ardchoille> It allows you to make a list or type a letter, then press ctrl+d to save it to foo
<trillis_> Looks like it's just IRC,..
<mehrez> i  have a probleme when mounting my ntfs partition
<mehrez> can some one help me?
<Radi01> cool
<trillis_> Most likely.
<ardchoille> Radi01: http://www.cyberciti.biz/nixcraft/linux/docs/uniqlinuxfeatures/lsst/
<vlt> WaltzingAlong: Yeah, thank you. It's nearly 1 a.m. here and I totally forgot that I cuold just take a pci NIC ...
<Radi01> k
<jobbe> mehrez, ntfs can only be mounted read only afaik
<tekteen>  anyone know how to make a alt. install cd get some packages from a local apt-cacher (repo) server?
<jobbe> mount refuses service if you try anything else
<mehrez> yes jobbe
<mehrez> i know
<mehrez> but with kubuntu i can't mount it !!!
<ardchoille> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Radi01> nice little hand book/thanks.
<ardchoille> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mehrez> i mount the partition
<mehrez> but whenn i open it
<ardchoille> Radi01: yw :)
<jobbe> oh, nice driver :) didn't know about that one
<ardchoille> Radi01: Also, http://www.tldp.org
<mehrez> it say that i don't have access to open it
<Radi01> k
<mehrez> and in terminal i open the partition with root and i can access it
<Radi01> Those will sure save allot of headaches/thanks again,
<ardchoille> Radi01: I spent two weeks there :)
<Radi01> I prolly will also..good info.
<WaltzingAlong> mehrez: so you can mount it, it gets mounted, the issue is setting the permissions you want?
<WaltzingAlong> !mount | mehrez
<Radi01> brb
<Dr_willis> setting the permissions on a ntfs is  done with the options to mount, noteably the umask, and dmask, and perhaps uid/gid options.
<ubotu> mehrez: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mehrez> yes
<mehrez> this is the probleme
<mehrez> is the permission
<naelr> anyone good with ndiswrapper
<coreymon77> trillis_: so, whats the deal now
<mehrez> where i found permission setting ubotu
<coreymon77> naelr: what card are we talking here
<naelr> it is a newer atheros card
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<coreymon77> naelr: and why are you using ndis again?
<coreymon77> naelr: with atheros?
<Dr_willis> mehrez,  if you are using Kubuntu 7.10 you proberly want to be using the ntfs-3g stuff to access the ntfs partitions. it makes it easier.
<naelr> coreymon77: here is the problem I am having.. I have a new laptop and it has such new hardware that madwifi doesn't have drivers yet
<tekteen>  anyone know how to make a remastered alt. install cd get some packages from a local apt-cacher server?
<naelr> have been all over ubuntu forums and found others having the same problem
<coreymon77> naelr: atheros chip cards work out of the box dont they?
<naelr> coreymon77: not this one
<mehrez> Dr_willis: how i use it the  "ntfs-3g"
<mehrez> ??
<coreymon77> naelr: which one is this?
<naelr> coreymon77: that is part of the reason I bought this laptop.. wifi is a bitch...
<vzduch> !ntfs-3g | mehrez
<ubotu> mehrez: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<naelr> um.. one sec I will get exact version
<WaltzingAlong> tekteen: just change the sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<naelr> coreymon77: Atheros AR5007EG
<naelr> here is my issue
<coreymon77> naelr: not really, i bought an atheros card and it works perfectly
<knulfine> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
#kubuntu 2007-12-02
<naelr> I have a toshiba with atheros and it works outta the box.. this one doesn't
<tekteen> WaltzingAlong: I need the install cd to download and use it
<naelr> but your getting me away from my problem
<tekteen> WaltzingAlong:I have to install on a massive amount of computers
<Hizzle> whats the best irc program for linux right now in windows I use mirc?
<naelr> I have 3 kernels on this laptop
<tekteen> I need a way to automate everything
<Dr_willis> Hizzle,  i use Xchat under windows and linux.
<WaltzingAlong> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tekteen> and ran out of room on the cd :-)
<WaltzingAlong> !cloning | tekteen
<ubotu> tekteen: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<tekteen> thanks
<tekteen> I will look into it
<naelr> version 2.6.20-12 will boot sometimes but sound does not work... 2.6.22-14 will not boot and I have a kernel called zen3-ubuntu 2.6.24-rc3 which boots and sound works but ndiswrapper stops working
<Hizzle> Dr_willis: which linux do you use?
<coreymon77> naelr: give me a sec
<naelr> might I need to recomplie ndiswrapper
<naelr> coreymon77: i have been working with this thing for about 2 weeks now... ndiswrapper is only way to get this card working ..
<Dr_willis> Hizzle,  using Kubuntu 7.10 at the moment
<WaltzingAlong> !ndiswrapper | naelr, could grab the latest
<ubotu> naelr, could grab the latest: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hizzle> Oh ok thats what I am about to install onto my laptop
<coreymon> naelr: take a look at this
<coreymon> http://docs.google.com/View?docid=dtvgpkz_46fv8dwf
<naelr> here is the kernel I am running
<naelr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623874&highlight=kernel+headers
<naelr> reading corymon
<naelr> corymon I have it working...
<coreymon77> huh?
<naelr> you got me away from my question arguing about ndiswrapper and atheros
<naelr> version 2.6.20-12 will boot sometimes but sound does not work... 2.6.22-14 will not boot and I have a kernel called zen3-ubuntu 2.6.24-rc3 which boots and sound works but ndiswrapper stops working
<coreymon77> oh
<naelr> my 3 kernels
<coreymon77> no clue then
<naelr> might I need to recomplie ndiswrapper for http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623874&highlight=kernel+headers kernel
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> dunno then
<WaltzingAlong> naelr: building ndiswrapper is not all that difficult
<naelr> WaltzingAlong: I don't wanna rebuild it if it isn't even going to work...
<smooker> does ubuntu 7.10 have integrated wine ?
<WaltzingAlong> make uninstall; make; make install, about it
<smooker> or some other emu >
<smooker> ?
<WaltzingAlong> smooker: no
<WaltzingAlong> though you can install it of course
<naelr> it was installed as a deb package... ...
<smooker> does the popular games run fine ? :P
<naelr> here is an oder version of my card... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/AR5006EG?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<naelr> *older
<WaltzingAlong> smooker: WoW? sure
<smooker> yeah :)
<smooker> can i view NTFS file systems with Kubuntu ?
<WaltzingAlong> smooker: yes and write too
<mehrez> hi
<WaltzingAlong> mehrez: greetings
<Doctor_Nick> how do i check what packages I installed last?
<coreymon77> yallo
<mehrez> i want to kow if there's a solution to ugrade from kubuntu 6.10 to kubuntu 7 with the instalation CD of Kubuntu 7
<coreymon77> you dont need the cd
<WaltzingAlong> mehrez: usually suggested to dist-upgrade one release at a time. edgy->feisty feisty->gutsy
<smooker> what was the cool program for Kubuntu with the cool visual efects ?
<WaltzingAlong> !compiz | smooker
<ubotu> smooker: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<smooker> 10x
<Doctor_Nick> how do i check what packages I installed last?
<WaltzingAlong> Doctor_Nick: memory. or when that fails, the list you made of which packages you installed and when.
<WaltzingAlong> otherwise, i do not know of a way
<gabriel_> how do i do a release / renew of my ip adress?
<ardchoille> Doctor_Nick: If you used command line to install them, then open a terminal and do: history | grep install
<WaltzingAlong> gabriel_: dhclient ethx
<Doctor_Nick> but I dont know what dependencies it might have installed
<gabriel_> not just a renew, i need release as well i think, so i really get a different IP address
<ardchoille> Doctor_Nick: Did you use apt-get or aptitude ?
<Doctor_Nick> apt-get
<ardchoille> Doctor_Nick: You might have a look in /var/log/apt
<Doctor_Nick> thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<WaltzingAlong> gabriel_: even so, the dhcp server likely gives the same as the lease has not yet expired
<smooker> after i install compiz
<smooker> how i can get to the configuration ?
<smooker> and where is it located ?
<WaltzingAlong> smooker: kmenu/settings/advanced desktop effects settings
<Dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<mehrez> <WaltzingAlong> mehrez: usually suggested to dist-upgrade one release at a time. edgy->feisty feisty->gutsy
<mehrez> i can't understund well!
<ardchoille> mehrez: are you wanting to upgrade?
<firec> How do I find out which release of *buntu a machine is running from the CLI?
<ardchoille> firec: lsb_release -a
<ardchoille> firec: or: lsb_release -a | grep Release
<firec> Thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<gabriel_> WaltzingAlong:  it gives me a different one in windows when i do release renew, usually.
<gabriel_> WaltzingAlong: that's why i want those two operations in linux...
<WaltzingAlong> gabriel_: ifconfig ethx down; ifconfig ethx up
<smooker> omg compiz just rox
<smooker> :D
<WaltzingAlong> gabriel_: or sudo dhcpcd -k
<gabriel_> WaltzingAlong: are you SURE that those two correspond to release / renew in windows?
<WaltzingAlong> to release the address the command should return the the dhcp release to the dhcp server which bringing down and up the device will not do
<gabriel_> for instance, ifconfig down, doesn't that only affect my machines status, and not the dhcp server? and same thing with up?
<gabriel_> WaltzingAlong: well then. then ifconfig cannot do what i ask...
<WaltzingAlong> mostly you should search the manuals
<WaltzingAlong> and a quick search of the web thanks to google
<trillis> I got pidgin!
<tyfon> sudo ifdown ethX and sudo ifup ethX
<gabriel_> yeah i'm searching as well
<WaltzingAlong> then you would come across the dhclient command which will issue the dhcp release when passed the -r
<coreymon77> trillis: yay
<trillis> I kinda did.
<trillis> It's an rpm file..
<coreymon77> ...
<coreymon77> why not just go to www.getdeb.net
<coreymon77> trillis: and get it as a deb
 * trillis feels stuped
<crimsun> ...because getdeb.net is /not/ a vetted repo.
<coreymon77> okay then
<gabriel_> WaltzingAlong: thanks
<coreymon77> is it on apt for feisty
<crimsun> it is a third-party repo, but to recommend it without at least appending a significant caveat is foolish.
<WaltzingAlong> gabriel_: cheers
<trillis> How do I find it on that site?
<coreymon77> crimsun: i meant go to the site and get the one file
<coreymon77> crimsun: not add it as a repo
<trillis> I tried the search funtion and got: Distro id not found
<crimsun> coreymon77: makes no difference.
<coreymon77> crimsun: its on the main page
<coreymon77> trillis: that was meant for you
<coreymon77> crimsun: well then what do you suggest
<coreymon77> alien?
<crimsun> ...no.
<crimsun> work on updating the current source package accordingly.
<coreymon77> meh?
<gabriel_> WaltzingAlong: "There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 134519120" it says...
<coreymon77> crimsun: how do you suggest getting it for feisty?
<WaltzingAlong> man dhclient           | gabriel_
<crimsun> coreymon77: what I said above, and then requesting a backport to feisty once 2.3.0 is vetted into hardy.
<gabriel_> yeah already on it :)
<trillis> I don't see it on the main page...
<WaltzingAlong> gabriel_: there is already the pid is not an error
<coreymon77> crimsun: i doont get what you meant by above
<Tarin> how do enable nvidia drivers?
<Tarin> and install
<crimsun> coreymon77: "update the hardy source package to 2.3.0 - by merging and updating the Ubuntuised source package - and once that source package is accepted into hardy, request a backport to feisty"
<coreymon77> and how do i do that?
<ardchoille> !nvidia | Tarin
<ubotu> Tarin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coreymon77> crimsun: and what does trillis do in the mean time
<gabriel_> WaltzingAlong: but how come  i didn't loose my internet connection then?
<crimsun> coreymon77: whatever s/he wants
<coreymon77> crimsun: as in, not get pidgin?
<crimsun> coreymon77: I am recommending the vetted protocol as someone who has upload privileges.
<dwsdad> hello
<trillis> I can't find it...
<trillis> :(
<khatahn> hi, anyone happen to know if there is an ubuntu package of the latest Flash 9 release somewhere?
<FireCrotch> Hi, dwsdad
<dwsdad> Hi, Fire
<WaltzingAlong> !flash | khatahn
<ubotu> khatahn: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<coreymon77> crimsun: englishplease
<dwsdad> anyone have time for a smb4k question(s)?
<crimsun> khatahn: we ship 9.0.48 in multiverse.
<khatahn> WaltzingAlong: it's not the latest
<trillis> Google found it for me <3...
<crimsun> (or rather, we ship a script that grabs 9.0.48)
<khatahn> crimsun: yeah, it's just that i'm looking for the new fullscreen feature which is not supported on that version
<crimsun> coreymon77: I have a responsibility to recommend "proper" procedure for getting newer versions of software.
<crimsun> khatahn: there is no newer stable version.
<FireCrotch> coreymon77: what crimsun is saying is that rather than using a .deb found on some third party site, an official version should be used
<coreymon77> crimsun: im not talking about newer versions, im talking about getting it period
<crimsun> coreymon77: getting it /period/ is moot; Ubuntu ships it in the main component.
<coreymon77> crimsun: apparently t\cant find it on apt
<FireCrotch> coreymon77: in fiesty it's called gaim
<Marfi> whenever i close amarok, it unmounts the drive that its playing music from. how do i stop it from doing this?
<khatahn> crimsun: but there's a release candidate. i was just wondering if someone knows an unofficial ubuntu package somewhere
<coreymon77> trillis: you hear that? for feisty its gaim not pidgin
<crimsun> khatahn: I don't know of one, but that certainly does not preclude its existence.
<ardchoille> I thought trillis was on Futsy
<ardchoille> *Gutsy
<crimsun> khatahn: and I certainly don't recommend its usage, since it's broken IME.
<coreymon77> trillis: im confused, which one are you on
<ardchoille> trillis: Open a terminal and do: lsb_release -a
<nosrednaekim> Marfi: #amarok..
<khatahn> crimsun: i didn't really like it either when i installed it manually, just thought i'd give it another go
<trillis> Sorry, brb.
<Marfi> ty
<Marfi> figured go here, since amarok is a KDE app. ;)
<WaltzingAlong> figured come to #kubuntu because #amarok is a #kde app?
<WaltzingAlong> Marfi: amarok, devices on the left side bar, configure, then the command for unmounting? or not
<trillis> Well, I have the Pidgin deb file... For some reason it opened its self in Kate, and now I can't save it... Something about how saving it in Binary form will leave it currupted.
<coreymon77> trillis: dont use the deb
<trillis> ...
<coreymon77> trillis: are you on feisty or gutsy
<trillis> You just said to use tit...
<trillis> Kubuntu...
<coreymon77> trillis: feisty or gutsy
<trillis> Er, I think its gutsy...
<FireCrotch> trillis: open a terminal and type lsb_release -a
<FireCrotch> trillis: that will tell you for sure
<coreymon> which one is it?
<trillis> ubuntu
<trillis> Dapper?
<FireCrotch> trillis:  it says "Codename: Dapper" ?
<jobbe> you guys wouldn't know a repository that offers x.org 7.3 by any chance?
<trillis> Yes.
<coreymon> wow, youre not even on edgy
<ardchoille> trillis: That's quite an old release, tho it's still supported.
<ardchoille> !info gaim Dapper
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-1ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 816 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<trillis> I want Pidgin though...
<ardchoille> trillis: If you're planning to stick with Dapper and want to try pidgin, open a terminal and do: sudo apt-get install gaim
<ardchoille> trillis: gaim changed names to pidgin
<coreymon> trillis: pidgin is gaim and gaim is pidgin
<trillis> Yaay, it's working.
<coreymon> trillis: they just changed their  name to pidgin because of legal issue
<coreymon> s
<ardchoille> trillis: You threw us when you said you were on Gutsy
<trillis> Aah, sorry.
 * trillis is a nub
<ardchoille> np
<ardchoille> I remember Dapper being quite a solid release
<Radi01> pidgin/gaim is cool.
<trillis> Thanksa
<trillis> THanks*
<ardchoille> trillis: Enjoy
<ardchoille> dthacker: What is the name that was decided on for the kubuntu news?
<ardchoille> s/name/page/
<Selanit> I'm having a weird problem with Firefox.  Sometimes, but not reliably, I'll click a link, and the page will /appear/ to load but not really.  That is, the URL in the address bar changes to the new address, the loading throbber runs for a while and then finishes, I get status updates - but the viewport still shows the previous page.
<Selanit> I can make it display the page properly by resizing the window, but it's a serious pain in the butt.
<Selanit> Anybody else have this problem?
<neur1> is that the new firefox? (updated) because mine does that too
<ardchoille> Selanit: Never seen that problem. I have ff installed, do you have a url for that?
<Selanit> ardchoille: No, I don't have an URL.  It's not limited to any one site.  I've seen it happen with Google searches, my own web sites, my school web site, randomly.  There's no apparent pattern.
<neur1> sometimes it load a blank page and says it's done
<Selanit> Mine's been doing it for at least three months
<Radi01> did you clear your cache and error control?
<Selanit> I've tried hard refreshes (CTRL + SHIFT + R ignores cache).  What do you mean by error control, tho?
<Radi01> undet tools
<Radi01> r
<Selanit> Eh?
<Radi01> under tools
<Selanit> Oh, the error CONSOLE, not the error control
<Radi01> ya
<Selanit> I hadn't thought to check there, but I'm not seeing anything
<smooker> anyone know some other cool program like compiz ?
<Selanit> I knew I should have made a screenshot.  It's not doing it at the moment.  I wish I could figure out some way of reliably reproducing the problem.
<somekool> YO
<somekool> is there a way to rerun the keyboard selection application from the install once kubuntu is installed?
<Dr_willis> its proberly setting the default in ...(let me check)
<smooker> how i termina application ?
<smooker> terminate *
<Dr_willis>  /etc/console-setup/config -  has some keyboard settings in there.
<Dr_willis> smooker,  depends.  use xkill in a terminal, then click on the app you want to kill - is one way
<smooker> haha its cool 10x :D
<smooker> quite easy :D
<Radi01> Ubuntu has an icon for that , dont know about kubuntu.
<draik> I got an icon theme from kde-look.org. The icon images are 128x128. Even with the spcified 22, they have the spaces for 128x128
<smooker> btw Kubuntu is on 4GB dvd how Ubuntu is only on 1 CD ?
<smooker> :O
<Dr_willis> smooker,  look closer.. they both have cd and dvd versions
<Dr_willis> and a live cd, and a alternative cd. version
<smooker> is there way to download 5/4 cd's not dvd ?
<Dr_willis> theres no need to download several cd's you wont gain much by using the dvd either.
<Dr_willis> the dvd may have some extra packages.. but i think mainly its a live cd + the alternative installercd.
<draik> Dr_willis: Sounds about right
<Dr_willis> i dont think the dvd Installs any of the extra packages.
<Dr_willis> and of course - it proberly wont have the updates.
<ubuntu_is_awesom> the mouse cursor in 7.10 amd64 is invisble... on nvidia 5200, any help?
<draik> For everyone here with DSL... What is the purpose to the filters the ISP gives you?
<draik> They don't seem to make a difference
<draik> Either way, connection drops when a phone call enters
<Dr_willis> are you using the nvidia driver at this time? or the nv driver?
<ubuntu_is_awesom> who is?
<ubuntu_is_awesom> bah, ubuntu is shit
<Radi01> Then you may have the filters in the wrong place?
<Dr_willis> and its 'short attention span theater' today on #kubuntu
<Dr_willis> :)
<Radi01> That looked like a setup.
<zibrah3ed> draik : Filters are there to "filter" any high pitch noise that the modem might make during phone calls
<Radi01> If its a barrel filter make sure its not backwards.
<draik_> Stupid DSL connection just gave me 200 s lag.
<draik_> So what is the purpose of a DSL filter if it doesn't make a change?
<draik_> DSL connection dies when a call enters.
<draik_> :(
<Radi01> Go back and look and see if they are installed right.
<Radi01> and not backwards
<Dr_willis> or sideways
<Dr_willis> :)
<Radi01> lol
<zibrah3ed> Draik_: OPr installed on your modems line
<draik_> We aren't using any at this time.
<draik_> We took them off
<Radi01> There is one that uses both phone and modem on same line.
<draik_> DSL won't even give me 100KB/s downloads
<draik_> I miss my $CABLE_ISP and the 300KB/s connections
<Radi01> Somthing is draging the line/somewhere
<Radi01> Who is the provider
<draik_> Verizon
<draik_> America's #1 blah blah blah
<Radi01> lol
<draik_> America's #1 piss off!
<draik_> This makes me want to have High-Speed Dial-Up
<Hizzle> I was wondering I am about to install kubuntu on laptop and replace vista, now for all the hardware like vid card, webcam, etc do I gotta individually get drivers for each one so they work with linux or how does that work?
<draik_> Hizzle: You should be ready to go with the install
<draik_> What is your video card?
<Dr_willis> Hizzle,  rarely. The video card and network cards (wireless) are progerly the only things you may need todownload stuff for to get full ussage
<Dr_willis> Linux blows windows away in this area. :)
<Radi01> Just rte-check everything/im sure youll find somthing/plus/you might mant to reset your modem from the (back).
<draik_> Radi01: I've done that so many times. I've given that crappy modem/router amnesia by now
<Radi01> hahaha
<Radi01> what about old wire?
<draik_> That's probably the cause. It forgot what it is and what to do.
<Hizzle> alright I just want everything to work fine I am in the military and I am gone alot and the laptop is my way of chattin with my wife
<draik_> Hizzle: You should be ready to go from the start. I don't believe you will have any issues with the install and usage.
<Radi01> Hizzle: you will be glad you did.
<Hizzle> alright thanks
<Hizzle> thats what I keep hearing
<Radi01> I sent bill gates packing 1 yr ago.
<draik_> To top it off, Verizon told my mom that DSL was going to be faster than the cable internet we currently had.
<zibrah3ed> lol
<Hizzle> hehehe thats funny
<SpeS> hi
<SpeS> I'm trying to connect with a rt2561 pci card, and I can't by now :(
<draik_> Radi01: 6/1/6 was the last time I had windows as my main OS
<Radi01> 1.5 is ok..its what i have and i have 200 download connect.
<SpeS> the module rt61pci is loaded
<Minataku> Radi01: 3 years here
<SpeS> but I can't configure the card...
<SpeS> can't connect :(
<Radi01> embarq.
<smooker> 3 years ?
<smooker> o.o
<SpeS> is it possible to use it with the system installed by default?
<zibrah3ed> SpeS: Never had luck with the open source drivers have you tried ndiswrapper
<Radi01> draik: could be a card at the hub: i had that problem with buffering till i made them change it.
<SpeS> no, only trying with the rt61pci it brings
<zibrah3ed> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CadaverPimp> I need to tell people to stop calling my house for the next few years
<SpeS> zibrah3ed, I think there are official drivers from ralink
<CadaverPimp> I get such a stupid lag when people call
<SpeS> apart from free software ones
<SpeS> ubotu, ok, thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok, thx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zibrah3ed> SpeS: I have a similar card and have never got them working, dhcp gives an error
<SpeS> errrrr, a bot, ok... ^_^'
<Radi01> ubotu smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<Radi01> oops
<heinkel_111> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<G-RegZ> hello all
<Minataku> smooker: I stopped using Windows 3 years ago
<Minataku> Over, actually
<smooker> aww
<smooker> u use kubuntu ?
<Radi01> I cant stand windows now.
<heinkel_111> which is recommended kubuntu program to rip audio cd to flac format now?
<heinkel_111> kaudocreator?
<zibrah3ed> no will all us PClinuxos
<zibrah3ed> we just like to talk
<SpeS> zibrah3ed, so you got it right with ndiswrapper?
<zibrah3ed> Spes: Yeah
<Radi01> Imagine all the money these software people made giving out garbage.
<SpeS> I've never tryed that
<zibrah3ed> Spes: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<SpeS> zibrah3ed, I've got no inet
<SpeS> ...
<smooker> wow wait what soft ?
<zibrah3ed> Spes: Find windows driver and " sudo ndiswrapper -l  *.inf"
<Minataku> smooker: I started with SuSE
<smooker> what you use now ?
<Minataku> Then transitioned to Gentoo where I've been since
<Radi01> How did you like suse
<zibrah3ed> Spes: Ndiswrapper is included, but not installed by default on the livecd
<Minataku> It was good back then
<smooker> and now u use.. ?
<SpeS> I'll try it then if I don't advance with this one... thanks
<Minataku> smooker: I told you Gentoo
<SpeS> ahm good
<Radi01> I started with mandrake/got tired of reinstalling 1nce a week.
<smooker> aw sry im not good in english :)
<Minataku> lol
<smooker> dont laught xD
<Minataku> I'm laughing because it's not an English issue
<Radi01> chuckles then
<Minataku> You just missed me saying it
<Minataku> Plus, I laugh all the time
<Minataku> So don't take it personally :3
<smooker> no i didnt missed i just didnt understand it..
<smooker> the "since"..
<smooker> but now i know what it is :D
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> Sorry then
<smooker> so is gentoo good :P for games :) ?
<ciperlone> hello
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> It's a fairly "hardcore" distro
<Minataku> You do everything yourself
<smooker> lol exactly for me xDD
<zibrah3ed> smooker: Its more effort than its worth
<ciperlone> does anyone here knows the differente between karamba and superkaramba?
<Radi01> compileing everything
<Minataku> zibrah3ed: WRONG
<smooker> my first try on linux was solaris xD (terrible setup) :P
<Dr_willis> one has more features... both are sort of lacking. :)
<Radi01> Actually, I started on 3.1 in 96. I've come along way baby.
<zibrah3ed> Minataku: Right!! you could spend half a day compiling so OO starts .3 seconds faster
<Minataku> I also started with Windows 3.1 on MS-DOS 5.00
<Minataku> But earlier
<Minataku> I started in 1991
<Radi01> I liked it..never crashed on me.
<Minataku> zibrah3ed: Kindly cease your attempts at trolling otherwise I will report you
<Minataku> Also, the default for OO.o is a binary package
<Minataku> One of the rare few
<Radi01> Back when 1`2mhz was (fast).
<Radi01> 12
<Radi01> magine that
<ardchoille> lol
<smooker> is there linux for floppy which can run on laptop with  no hdd ?
<ardchoille> smooker: I think you'd evenhave trouble getting the kernel on a floppy
<smooker> i tryed win 3.1 but doesnt boot
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> I had a 33MHz 386
<smooker> Minataku
<zibrah3ed> smooker: List of floppy dists http://users.sunet.com.au/~tsn/floppy_linux.html
<ardchoille> smooker: That lappy got a dc-rom drive?
<smooker> can u help it is Toshiba sattelite T1850c
<ardchoille> *cd
<smooker> have only floppy
<smooker> i dont know if its 386 or other :(
<beefjerky> Is there an official fix to the non-free flash plugin causing firefox to hang issue?  Firefox freezes just about any time I interrupt any Flash content. Running Gutsy with Flash 9
<apparle> The CDs shipped have KDE4 ??????????
<Radi01> I think they only ship official releases.
<zibrah3ed> apparle: No I think just dolphin
<word> apparle: kde4 will be released later this month i think o.O
<ardchoille> apparle: kde4 is in the repos, not on the cd
<smooker> how do i change my password here ?
<Minataku> Heh
<ardchoille> word: It's been delayed until January
<Minataku> I collect old computers
<Minataku> As for one-floppy Linux distros... don't bother
<Radi01> till jan?
<Minataku> Stick DR-DOS 7.03 on it, smooker
<ardchoille> smooker: /msg nickserv set password new_pass_here
<Minataku> Hm... Satellite T1850C
<Minataku> How old is that
<Minataku> The oldest Toshiba I have is a T1200
<Radi01> Another boat anchor?
<Minataku> Intel i80C86 @ 9.54MHz
<ardchoille> Door stop
<Minataku> Radi01 and archoille: Do not troll other users.
<Radi01> wow 9.5 / to druel for.
<Minataku> I don't take such comments lightly
<ardchoille> Minataku: You do it to others, so I thought you'd be acceptable to that, sorry.
<Minataku> Just because it's old doesn't mean it's bad, and trying to anger me will cause you to be reported to channel operators
<smooker> Minataku can we chat private ?
<Radi01> shakes.
<bascule> :)
<oobe> does anyone know why some streaming sites wont work with mplayer plugin and firefox using 64 bit
<Hizzle> Kubuntu is a full OS right I dont need linux already installed do I?
<zibrah3ed> correct
<ardchoille> Hizzle: Linux = kernel, kubuntu has it already
<Hizzle> ok I am new to this whole thing, trying to get my feet wet
<Radi01> take your time.
<beefjerky> oobe: I've had similar problems. VLC works better, imho.  You could try the media player connectivity extension of firefox to use VLC instead
<ardchoille> Hizzle: Linux = kernel, kubuntu = Linux distribution
<Radi01> ya use the (mosilla vlc) plugin.
<Radi01> mozilla
<beefjerky> but i'm still having problems with FF2 hanging on sites with Flash... no one else has this issue?
<zibrah3ed> me too
<Radi01> Most dont use 64 bit.
<beefjerky> radi01: was that directed to me? if so, i use 32bit
<beefjerky> ftr, opera does not seem to be affected by this (but my precious extensions!)
<Radi01> no just most that have that use 64..in your case #ubuntu may help..it has allot of traffic and some one there might help
<beefjerky> radi01: yea, i've seen a lot of people report this "bug" and a lot of "workarounds" but no one method had everyone on board, and i don't want to go about symlinking and deleting directories
<Radi01> dont blame ya.
<pierreth> hello, I think there are a package of supplementary applications for kde, what it's name?
<ardchoille> !info kubuntu-extras
<ubotu> Package kubuntu-extras does not exist in gutsy
<ardchoille> Well, that wasn't it
<pierreth> is it replace with something else?
<Radi01> you mean kd4?
<ardchoille> It's there, I just don't remember the package name
<beefjerky> pierreth: what do you need that you can't get using Adept or compiling yourself?
<pierreth> beefjerky: it don't remember exactly, I was having more kde application with my older version of Kubuntu
<ardchoille> pierreth: If you can name a few apps, someone could tell you what you need.
<beefjerky> pierreth: have you looked into Add/Remove Programs?  There's tons of stuff you can add
<pierreth> beefjerky: yes, too much, this is where I need to find it
<alastor> allo
<pierreth> a remember using a time tracking application
<beefjerky> pierreth: Kalarm?
<pierreth> an another application to take notes
<pierreth> beefjerky: may be
<beefjerky> pierreth: knotes?
<ardchoille> !karm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pierreth> beefjerky: should I install separatly?
<LjL> !info karm
<ubotu> karm: KDE time tracker tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.7enterprise20070926-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1320 kB
<pierreth> beefjerky: I already have knotes
<ardchoille> pierreth: kdeutils ?
<pierreth> ardchoille: may be, I will look...
<ardchoille> pierreth: apt-cache show kdeutils
<ardchoille> Have a look at the Depends
<pierreth> ardchoille: it was it!! :-)
<ardchoille> Thought so :)
<beefjerky> ardchoille solves yet another mystery :)
<pierreth> I had a problem upgrading
<bazhang> haha
<pierreth> I took my old user directory from version 7.06
<ardchoille> pierreth: 7.06?
<pierreth> well the version before 7.10?
<ardchoille> 7.04
<pierreth> OK :-)
<beefjerky> ardchoille: i've seen others mention 7.06 before too... i wonder if there *was* something...
<ardchoille> 6.06 was only .06 because it had been delayed some weeks to polish it and make it an LTS
<Dragnslcr> Probably thinking of 6.06
<pierreth> Everything was OK but my shortcuts to start applications were not working?
<beefjerky> makes sense.
<holzmodem> hi, how can i change the font color of gtk apps (kubuntu)
<pierreth> these are not in the user directory?
<ardchoille> pierreth: You mean your $HOME dir?
<beefjerky> holzmodem: alt+f2 > appearance and themes
<pierreth> ardchoille: yes
<ardchoille> beefjerky: iirc, font *color* isn't in the settings
<pierreth> I running 7.10 with my old 7.04 directory
<beefjerky> ardchoille: youre probably right, and i forgot "kcontrol" in there anyway
<ardchoille> He'd have to write it into ~/.gtkrc-2 I think
<pierreth> is the file format for keyboard shortcuts has change in version 7.10?
<ardchoille> pierreth: And which shortcuts are you speaking of? Desktop shortcuts? kmenu items?
<beefjerky> ardchoille: even if he uses the KDE style in gtk?
<ardchoille> beefjerky: Not sure about that one
<holzmodem> beefjerky: i using kde, the fontcolor in kcontrol is set to lightgrey, but the font in gtk apps is still  black
<pierreth> ardchoille: my personal keyboard shortcuts that I had in the K menu
<pierreth> ardchoille: There were all gone once in 7.10
<beefjerky> holzmdoem: have you tried making gtk use KDE styles (it's in kcontrol>appearance and themes)  If that doesn't work, you'll probably have to tweak the settings manually :(
<ardchoille> pierreth: Did you copy over the ~/.kde/share/apps/kcmkeys/<filename> file too?
<ardchoille> pierreth: Also, if you didn't explicitly save those kb shorcuts to a file, they may be gone. I had to tangle with that too.
<pierreth> ardchoille: What I did is that I hype out my user directory and I replaced it with the one that I had in 7.04
<ardchoille> pierreth: That happened with me and I found the problem was that I didn't save the shortcuts
<pierreth> ardchoille: What do you mean, not saved? There are not in the user directory?
<ardchoille> pierreth: kde uses them, but to save them to disk yu need to save them to a file. they are saved in ~/.kde/share/apps/kcmkeys/<filename>
<ardchoille> At least that is what I was told
<pierreth> ardchoille: Aren't they saved each I save the K menu with the editor?
<pierreth> each time, I mean
<ardchoille> pierreth: Nope, kmenu otems and keyboard shortcuts are two different things.. unless you mean your kmenu item shortcuts.
<pierreth> ardchoille: yes, I mean kmenu item shortcuts
<ardchoille> Those should have been saved in ~/.config/menus/ somewhere
<ardchoille> pierreth: You can always open kmenuedit and re-enter them
<pierreth> ardchoille: yes, I did that. I just wanted to understand why
<apparle> genii: are you there
<pierreth> ardchoille: Otherwise, everything was the way I left
<pierreth> I did just that when I moved my kde suff from the mac ppc to an intel pc
<ardchoille> pierreth: You can save some time/hassle by putting $HOME on its own partiton next time you install. This will keep your user dir just the way you left it
<somekool> i installed ubuntu, then installed the kubuntu-desktop and I lost the french-canadian keyboard. I tried every options in kcontrol. is it possible to re-run the tool that kubuntu uses at install time ?
<pierreth> ardchoille: what should I use to format and partition the disk?
<pierreth> I was very happy to see my desktop the way I left it even if it was a complety different machine
<ardchoille> pierreth: That can be done in the kubuntu installer or you can use gparted/qtparted for that, but don't worry about it until you next install
<pierreth> this is very nice
<ardchoille> somekool: Have you tried the Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Layout tools in kcontrol?
<pierreth> ardchoille: could I use to make an easy install of BSD?
<ardchoille> pierreth: I know nothing about BSD, sorry
<pierreth> ardchoille: could I partition without formatting?
<ardchoille> pierreth: Making a partition without formatting that partition with a file system is useless
<ardchoille> You need an fs on the part
<pierreth> ardchoille: I mean without formatting the whole disk
<rick_> how do I set the clock on right bottom corner to show 12 hour time in AM & PM ?
<ardchoille> pierreth: Oh, yes, you can make a new part and format just that part, but be very careful as one mistake can destroy other partitions. I would recommend you learn more about partitioning
<pierreth> ardchoille: OK, and how can I learn?
<Dragnslcr> rick_- right click -> Date and Time Format
<ardchoille> rick_: Right click the clock, choose Date & Time Format, go to the Times & Dates tab and change the Time format
<ardchoille> rick_: If it tells you that you need to log out and back in, just restart kicker: dcop kicker default restart
 * Dr_willis still thinks 12 hr should be the default...
<Dr_willis> and the darn clock should have a simple show 12/24 hr toggle. :)
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: I agree with the toggle
<Dr_willis> I may want 12 hr in the clock.. and 24 hr format in my docs. or somthing :
<somekool> many packages missing for ubuntu, its annoying (simdock for example)
<ardchoille> somekool: There is a way to fix that ;)
<somekool> ardchoille: yes I tried kcontrol, I cannot find the proper variant for the keyboard I want. but the kubuntu install tool works fine.
<ardchoille> somekool: Learn to package, then submit packages :)
<ardchoille> somekool: Ah, ok
<rick_> thanks ardcholle, that did it
<ardchoille> rick_: yw
<somekool> ardchoille: is there a "making deb packages for dummies" yet?
<Evil_> where can I get the C/++ include files? it says I don't have them
<ardchoille> somekool: I have a url for a tutorial, hold on..
<somekool> ardchoille: do you know if I can rerun the install tool just to find the proper keybaord variant?
<Dr_willis> Evil_,  install 'build-essentials' yet? (or was it build-essential
<ardchoille> somekool: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html  and  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<Evil_> nope
<Evil_> I probably should, eh? lol
<ardchoille> somekool: I don't know about that
<Dr_willis> Evil_,  yep.. You are overcoming your windows training grasshopper.. you will go far..
<ardchoille> build-essential
<Dr_willis> :)
<Evil_> lmao
<ardchoille> lol
<Dr_willis> 'you must throw off the harness and blinders of the gates and the windows'
<Dr_willis> 'and achieve the zen of the gpl'
<Dr_willis> 'use the foss luke!'
<Evil_> lmao
<Evil_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? == any way to fix this, I usually just restart my computer
<ardchoille> Dr_willis++
<ardchoille> Evil_: Close your other package managers and try again
<apparle> how to use kdevelop
<Evil_> I don't see any open lol
<Evil_> guess I just have to restart lol, brb
<ardchoille> Evil_: Did you have an adept crash maybe?
<rick_> anyone here use Quanta+ ?
<apparle> what is new in kde 4
<ardchoille> bugs
 * ardchoille hides
<Dragnslcr> It's funny cause it's true
<apparle> and what is new in gutsy over fiesty
<ardchoille> Restricted manager was the only thing I noticed
<oobe> gutsy has ntfs-3g pre configured
<pjeide> I have the nvidia-glx-new drivers installed (100.14.19).  I have two monitors.. 1680x1050 and 1024x768.  By using the XServer Display Configuration option in nvidia-settings I was able to set up both screens appropriately.
<oobe> it also has mythbuntu
<pjeide> However, when I go to my Monitor & Display settings in KDE my system thinks I have a 2704x1050 desktop.  Is there a way to configure the system so that it recognizes two distinct screens?  There is an option in "SIze, Orientation & Positioning" for second screen, but it doesn't let me check the box for second screen.
<pjeide> Is that a problem with my xorg.conf..?
<oobe> pjeide, i have the same thing it has never mattered
<pjeide> oobe: I want to play games at fullscreen on one montior
<ardchoille> pjeide: Did you click the Admin Mode button on the bottom?
<Dr_willis> pjeide,  you using nvidia card?
<pjeide> but wine and directx only see my screen @ 2704x1050
<pjeide> ardchoille: yes
<pjeide> Dr_willis: yes
<apparle> I have ATI drivers installed and set he screen to 1280x1024. but the logon screen has a diffrent resolution. what to do
<oobe> you need to configure it to lauch using xinerame one screem x
<oobe> *xinerama
<Dr_willis> pjeide,  for my nvidia systems. I had to enable the twinview settings using the nvidia contrll tool. THEN restart the X server for the programs to see it right.
<pjeide> I am not currently using xinerama, perhaps that might help
<Dr_willis> I was thinking that twinview was used in place of xinerama.
<pjeide> Dr_willis: I have it setup for twinview, and I have been using it this way for about a month
<oobe> it is
<Dr_willis> I can move/max programs on one screen or another. Not sure if i got xinerama enabled or not.
<pjeide> Dr_willis: as can I
<pjeide> everything works appropriately except what resolution games recognize in WINE
<Dr_willis> ive noticed that some programs are just brain dead about how they do  the screen sizes. :( sadly
<Dr_willis> ahh so wine is the only catch eh?
<ardchoille> Figures
<pjeide> mmm well some linux apps as well as you mentioned
<Dr_willis> Ive notied issues with java games/programs mainly.
<oobe> sounds like a tricky setup both my monitors are identical for that reason
<Dr_willis> a few linux apps like.. err..  vmware, (which suprised me) and a few others.
<pjeide> yea.. I tried a game called Einstein but it launches splayed out over both screens unintelligably
<oobe> i dont play games either
<Dr_willis> mame also had issues.
<pjeide> oobe: I think that is one primary issue is that I'm using different resolutions
<oobe> i spose u have already googled a bit?
<pjeide> I am just wondering if I configure my xorg.conf differently if I might get KDE to recognize the dual screen setup
<ardchoille> pjeide: That would make my brain explode :P
<pjeide> oobe: mmhmm :P
<Evil_> Anyway to get past having to put in the Kubuntu disc, because I sorta lost mine lol (when installing the build-essential)
<Dr_willis> pjeide,  but you said kde and normal apps are working right - just wine is the problem?
<Dr_willis> Section "ServerFlags"
<Dr_willis>     Option         "Xinerama" "0"
<ardchoille> Evil_: You can comment the cd lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<pjeide> Dr_willis: I am perfectly able to fullscreen applications on one screen as long as the app doesn't seem fundamentally flawed
<Dr_willis> is whats in my main machine.. I THINK 0 = disables Xinerama
<Evil_> ok, thanks, ardchoille
<Dr_willis> pjeide,  yep. Ive seen the same issue under windows also.. bad programing. :(
<ardchoille> Evil_: If you do that, then you'l need to reload the sources to take effect: sudo apt-get update
<pjeide> Dr_willis: So put that way, yes, it seems as though WINE's implementation of DirectX only detects the resolution reported by KDE
<oobe> xinerama is meant for running 2 xservers i forgot to mention that
<pjeide> oobe: Which I am uninterested in doing
<oobe> but that is a sure way of setting it up to work
<pjeide> I see.
<pjeide> that is logical
<Dr_willis> xinerama i though twas ment to set 2 displays to be seen as one large one...  twinview does a similer task but with some specific exceptions,details worked out.
<Dr_willis> ie; maxamizing to just 1 monitor, and so forth.
<Dr_willis> the #wine guys and forums for wine may have some work arounds.
<Dr_willis> There may be a way to tell wine 'my monitor is actually.... So x So'
<pjeide> Dr_willis, oobe, ardchoille: thanks for your assistance
<ardchoille> yw
<oobe> np
<oobe> hope you get there
<oobe> pjeide, you could try using a different driver like nv or vesa
<pjeide> that is another option
<oobe> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-456493.html
<apparle> how to change the resolution of the logon screen
<Evil_> to the people who told helped me, I solute you! XD
<pjeide> I went through quite a fiasco rewriting my xorg.conf to accept this video card over the onboard Intel gpu along with blacklisting the onboard's driver.. I am reluctant to go through rewriting the file again :-)  It sounds as though trying to futz with WINE might be the best option
<Evil_> salute* whatever l0l
<oobe> you should disable ur onboard graphics card in the bios
<apparle> what to do to change the resolution of logon screen
<oobe> and its not that hard to switch drivers its only one line
<oobe> you can back up your xorg.conf
<pjeide> oobe: of course
<pjeide> oobe: I am just less than compelled to play with it more from that end
<oobe> did you disable your onboard card?
<pjeide> yes
<pjeide> well
<pjeide> the BIOS only has the option to set priority
<oobe> wow i thought that would of fixed it
<oobe> oh ok
<rick_> Anyone know Quanta+ ?
<pjeide> which is similiar to disabling I suppose, because it will give priority to the PCI card (second hand box) in the event that one is detected
<pjeide> and the onboard card gets disabled
<pjeide> which alone wasn't sufficient, neither was blacklisting the intel driver.  I had to rewrite xorg file using a configuration utility, which got it booted right up
<ardchoille> rick_: Have you tried ubuntu forums?
<rick_> nope, how do I get there?
<ardchoille> rick_: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<rick_> I thought someone here might use it I can chat with
<rick_> how do I change chat color ?
<ardchoille> rick_: Good idea to try here first, but failing that, ubuntu forums is awesome.
<ardchoille> rick_: Which chat client?
<rick_> konversation
<rick_> I just started using kubuntu
<ardchoille> rick_: In the config dialog > Interface > Colors
<rick_> ok I think
<rick_> yup, got it
<apparle> when I select the Ubutnu from grub menu I get 2 errors before kubuntu boots. I also get hte same errors  with live CD before booting starts. Can it be a problem
<ardchoille> apparle: Sounds like a hardware problem. What are the errors?
<jhutchins> apparle: Does it boot and work after that?
<oobe> oobe, hello
<apparle> something like "cannot allocate " something "of a" something "PCI device"
<apparle> where something is a number
<apparle> jhutchins: Yes everything else works perfectly
<Zoo1> I'm stuck on the livecd boot up. I have a dual monitor setup, and one monitor reports out of range and the other monitor shows a tiny portion of the desktop
<Zoo1> Anyone have any ideas on how to fix?
<apparle> Zoo1: when you get the initial menu before booting, set a common resoltion which will be visible on both the screens
<Zoo1> How do I do that?
<andre_> hello gents
<sMonk> I have a small problem with adept
<sMonk> every time I try to upgrade, or install something, after it's done d/l and tries to install it gets about 1/2 way then I get an error
<Zoo1> apparle: How do I do that?
<sMonk> "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages"
<Neoxeekhrobe> Zoo1: just detach your second monitor.
<sMonk> But the "program" that I'm installing seems to install and work fine... it's more of an annoyance
<apparle> Zoo1: when you insert the disc. You will see a 30sec timed menu. Press the function key for selection for graphics(mostly F4 or F5) and select a common resolution appropriate for both the screens
<Neoxeekhrobe> guys in KDE(kubuntu) when I use tab button to move around within a dialog window I am unable to see where the focus is going. If there are too many fields and buttons, I am forced to use the mouse. Is there a way to change this so that I could see the focus move?
<Neoxeekhrobe> I am unable to see focus mover over buttons and check boxes. Links and text fields are fine.
<Dr_willis> Neoxeekhrobe,  may want to try some other themes/widget sets.
<Neoxeekhrobe> I am currently using the default theme.
<ardchoille> Neoxeekhrobe: Some apps which have tabs have the tab key focus run into the depths of those tabs.. so if yo ar enot on the tab that is currently focused with the tab key, you won't see the focus.
<ardchoille> And then there are devs who don't even set tab focus when deisgning the apps
<Neoxeekhrobe> but its like the same thing on all apps
<Neoxeekhrobe> even on dialog boxes that have no tabs
<apparle> zoo1: did you get it to work
<sMonk> Hello
<apparle> hello
<Neoxeekhrobe> ok I just checked konqueror and yes I can see the focus in its dialog boxes.
<Neoxeekhrobe> Thanks
<andre_> i know this is of topic but have any of you used pioneer, its kubuntu based
<ardchoille> andre_: And, iirc, it has automatix installed by default.. no , I won't use it.
<apparle> how to update kubuntu
<ardchoille> !update | apparle
<ubotu> apparle: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<apparle> ardchoille: I don't want to upgrade. I want to update 7.10
<zibrah3ed> apparle: sudo apt-get update, followed by sudo apt-get update
<apparle> zibrah3ed: Any offline method
<itst> can anyone help?
<itst> V
<itst> pam_quota.c:36:34: error: security/pam_modules.h: No such file or directory
<zibrah3ed> apparle: i saw one yesterday let me see if i can find it again
<apparle> zibrah3ed: Please be fast
<Zoo1> Yes apparle, thanks!
<zibrah3ed> apparle: see if this helps http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/22/upgrade-install-ubuntu-on-slow-internet/
<zibrah3ed> apparle: or this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572819
<Zoo1> That's interesting... new problem. While installing, I get the keyboard layout, hit next, it pauses at scanning disks and times out...
<Zoo1> Have two SATA drives
<apparle> zibrah3ed: everything else fits. Just that I have a fast net machine with Windows XP
<Zoo1> Both have NTFS partitions, one has some ext3 partitions I set up in QTParted for it
<sMonk> Can I get some help with an Adept problem?
<zibrah3ed> apparle: Use livecd?
<alfredo_> hi
<apparle> zibrah3ed: any other option or a software which may work the same way on windows
<alfredo_> OPPK
<apparle> alfredo_:what is OPPK
<zibrah3ed> apparle: not that i am aware of
<Ch1ppy> hey, I'm having trouble getting gmail-notify to run on boot for me, can anyone help me out?
<apparle> zibrah3ed: what if we compiled the source for apt in windows
<pierreth> hello, what is the best reference to use to be able to read dvd with kubuntu 7.10?
<apparle> bye everyone
<pierreth> bye
<zibrah3ed> pierreth: DVD movies or what
<smooker> How do i burn .iso images ?
<zibrah3ed> smooker:K3b
<ardchoille> smooker: With k3b
<ardchoille> pierreth: You need to install libdvdcss2 and libxine1-ffmpeg
<smooker> oic
<ardchoille> !dvd | pierreth
<ubotu> pierreth: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<smooker> 10x
<smooker> k3b is cool :)
<ardchoille> Yeah
<t3ch13> Anyone have any expereince with Kubuntu on a Acer Laptop?
<pierreth> I found this: http://brenta.free.fr/spip.php?article95
<smooker> where i can see how much processor / ram is my system using ?
<Hirvinen> top gives some information on processes
<Hirvinen> + and processor usage
<t3ch13> from a terminal free will give memory usesage
<pierreth> ubotu: What do you mean by backing DVDs?
<t3ch13> top
<Hirvinen> For memory, free -m. What is really available is the second number on the second row.
<smooker> where do i see how much processor and ram my system use ?
<pierreth> ardchoille: I will try these
<smooker> wth
<smooker> Mem:          1899       1840         58
<smooker> Kubuntu doesnt use swap til mem fill ?
<stdin> why would it, swap is slow
<t3ch13> snooker there is a utility called KDE System Guard that might be helpful
<kopernico> HOLA
<kopernico> hay alguien
<kopernico> holaaaaaaaaa
<kopernico> culitos
<stdin> !es | kopernico
<ubotu> kopernico: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<stdin> smooker: you can install the package "kicker-applets" to get a nice system monitor applet for kicker too
<ardchoille> stdin: Your cloak isn't going to change to reflect membership status?
<stdin> ardchoille: it will when I get around to asking :P
<ardchoille> hehe
<smooker> apt-get kicker-applets ?
<pierreth> OK, by DVDs not seems to work, thank you.
<stdin> smooker: close "sudo apt-get install kicker-applets"
<smooker> after install where it is located ?
<stdin> smooker: you right-click the panel, choose  "Add applet to panel" and add the "System Monitor" applet
<smooker> nice
<level1> Hi, I have some sega gensis roms and i want to map them to the sega genesis emulator dgen; the problem is that the system doesn't understand the difference between a genesis rom and an application file, so if I change the associations, I get an error message every time I start an application
<level1> I changed the file extentions to .gen, but it still complains
<smooker> good night all :)
<ardchoille> level1: Does it complain that applications/octet-stream can be found or something?
<level1> Could not find mime type application/octet-stream
<ardchoille> Right
<level1> I get that error message every time I start an app... the app still starts
<level1> causes some trouble on startup too
<ardchoille> level1: Sometimes changing file associations can remove the octet-stream, you just need to re-add it. I'll help you do that.
<level1> I tried changing the first four bits of each file, it still has this problem
<level1> ardchoille: I can do that
<ardchoille> level1: ok, add octet-stream back to the applications group but don't give it a file extension or an application
<level1> ardchoille: I just want to be able to one click open my roms, but when I re-add octet-stream, I lose the genesis roms
<ardchoille> That's a bug, I don't know how to fix it, tho :(
<level1> ardchoille: anyway, I tried changing the first four bytes of each file in a hex editor and then putting the association back in... didn't seem to work, although dgen still opens the files
<ardchoille> level1: Have you tried right clicking a genesis rom, choose Open with > Other, then choose the app top open it in, and check the checkbox at the bottom (Remember application association..)?
<level1> ardchoille: It doesn't provide that checkbox
<scooter_> does anyone know how to crack a windows XP password from the welcome screen?
<level1> reminds me of a similar bug in windows
<stdin> scooter_: you won't get an answer here
<level1> scooter_: I'm not sure if we should be supporting illegal behavior here...
<ardchoille> scooter_: This is neither the place to ask about cracking or Windows related stuff
<scooter_> yea sorry
<level1> I don't know if #windows would help you either, its up to you
<stdin> ##windows
<level1> it redirects
<level1> :)
<stdin> sneaky windows people, always redirecting us :p
<ardchoille> :)
 * purpleposeidon permanently redirects stdin to stdout
<level1> stdin: how dare they move to an about channel like that!
<level1> stdin > /dev/null
<stdin> I have /dev/null symlinked to /dev/stdin, so your plan is foiled! ;)
<draik> Does anyone here know where I can find the touchscreen pad which attached to any monitor of any size via USB?
<purpleposeidon> stdin: That sounds.....recursive. o_O
<stdin> doesn't matter, /dev/stdin doesn't really exist...
<nicolas> Hey guys, I just installed 7.10 (dual booting with Gentoo), I used LILO from my Gentoo to boot Kubuntu.  Can anyone check my lilo.conf to ensure it is correct? (for instance, I didnt add the UUID stuff from grub)
<stdin> it's not really there, only in your mind
 * purpleposeidon redirects stdin to /proc/self/fd/0
<stdin> purpleposeidon: still doesn't exist, proc is magical :p
 * purpleposeidon surgically opens up stdin's hard drive, puts an ant inside, and closes it
 * stdin debugs
<ardchoille> There, stdin, you now have a bug
<ardchoille> hehe
<stdin> same thought :p
<purpleposeidon> better make sure you've got GDB installed.
<stdin> I have gdb, ddd and kdbg
<level1> nicolas: why don't use grub?
<level1> nicolas: any reason?
<nicolas> level1: Always prefered LILO.  It also allows me to display a bitmap instead of the menu.  Last I checked grub only allows an image as a background to the menu.  That and all my configs were already in LILO on my /boot.  But never encountered all the UUID stuff that kubuntu put into it's grub.  Never seen it configured as a menu.lst either.
<level1> my grub doesn't have UUIDs, I don't think...
<stdin> nicolas: not sure lilo can do the UUID stiff, but it's not required, you can still use /dev/ addresses
<level1> oh I see
<level1> if menu.lst is anything like fstab, the UUIDs aren't actually nessary...  I don't know why ubuntu uses them
<nicolas> ok, just wondering since I wasnt sure what they were.  Second up would be how do I get KDE4.  AFAIK still in beta but I wouldnt mind trying it.  Is there a metapackage or something for it.
<level1> It causes hell when I do any kind of trivial reformating..
<nicolas> I've never seen UUIDs in fstab *shrugs*  But I've mostly been on Gentoo and Fedora.
<level1> nicolas: I find complining it from source is always much more stable than getting the binaries...
<level1> nicolas: it takes a little while (mostly downtime) but its not that hard
<level1> nicolas: I'll get you a link
<stdin> nicolas: kde4 reached RC1 a little while ago, see the link in the topic to get it
<nicolas> checking
<level1> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<stdin> ardchoille: /whois me :)
<sparr_> [how] can i symlink directories across different drives and have the ".." directory behave sensibly?
<stdin> sparr_: if you use relative links then you need to make sure the partitions are mounted in the same place all the time
<ardchoille> stdin: That's more like it :)
<stdin> :)
<ardchoille> stdin: Tho, it's good to see the pdpc support
<sparr_> stdin: they are
<ardchoille> O may apply for membership myself, tho I don't know if I'm eligible
<sparr_> stdin: and the links are absolute
<stdin> ardchoille: I may get it added back, but I don't need to advertise my support for pdpc as long I a
<stdin> * as I support them
<ardchoille> True
<stdin> spar_: then what's not working in your case?
<stdin> ardchoille: why wouldn't you be eligible ?
<ardchoille> stdin: I'm not a coder nor an important person
<stdin> ardchoille: I only just finished my 1st beginners book on c++, I don't consider myself a coder
<purpleposeidon> ardchoille: But do you have money?
<stdin> ardchoille: and providing support is important
<ardchoille> stdin: I think I'll apply, the most they can say is no.
<draik> How do you piece together rar files that are  filename.part001.rar, filename.part002.rar, etc....?
<stdin> ardchoille: ask what you can do to help too (with documentation for instance) too
<ardchoille> draik: Wouldn't unrar do that?
<ardchoille> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ardchoille> !unrar
<draik> ardchoille: Yet again, thanks for the info.
<ardchoille> draik: You're welcome :)
<draik> I have the worst luck with part001.rar types
<draik> r01 and so forth are ok
<somekool> hello
<somekool> I want to install kde4 on my kubuntu system, any package of RC1 that can be easily installedÉ
<somekool> ??
<ardchoille> draik: With today's DSL and high capacity devices, I can nly assume that is an old set of rar files.
<stdin> somekool: yes, see the link in the topic
<draik> ardchoille: possibly. It's a movie
<ardchoille> draik: In that case, it may have been broken down to aid in fast downloading
<leileilol> how can i get fluidsynth working as the default midi synth?
<draik> ardchoille: And that's fine, but I would prefer r01, r02, etc...
<nicolas> Is VMware supported under kubuntu?
<ardchoille> draik: yeah
<draik> nicolas: Yes
<Stokesy> why is 667 ram more expensive than 800?
<nicolas> draik: just run the tarball or is there a adept repo I havent found?
<draik> 667 is the neighbor to The Beast
<draik> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Stokesy> is 667 better than 800? all of dell's 'high end' machines have 667
<nicolas> Stokesy: RAM is priced to order.  Its about the only computer component that isnt priced as per its performance.
<draik> It's late. I'm going to leave the desktop on overnight to download the movie at average 25KB/s. :/
<nicolas> thats a wee bit slow.  Better be a good movie heh
<somekool> I have a serious keyboard problem that I really can`t fix..  I set my xorg to a french-canadian keyboard which works fine under kdm login manager. but once i logon in KDE, it get screwed and becomes half working. any idea what could it be ?
<stdin> have you set the keyboard layout in system settings > regional & language ?
<IceGuest_7> could someone point me in the direction of a good tutorial for installing kubuntu while still keeping winxp intact?  that whole partition thing has me a little confused.  thank you in advance.
<stdin> hmm, maybe ubotu knows...
<stdin> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<stdin> well, ubotu knows all :)
<IceGuest_7> thank you so much, have a good night.
<titanix88> hi people:)
<titanix88> :(
<leileilol> :((
<titanix88> hi leileilol :)
<titanix88> anyone know any channel abt linux games?
<leileilol> #gametome?
<titanix88> hmm.
<bfrog> I've heard there's lots of issues with 7.10... is that true?
<jddm> ENTONCES
<jddm> QUE MAS
<posingaspopular> !es
<leileilol> i've had worse ati install issues in gutsy, but that's it
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<titanix88> whats the shortcut for switching tabs in gaim(not pidgin)?
<jddm> OK
<posingaspopular> titanix88: alt+ctrl up and down iirc
<stdin> bfrog: I've had no issues with 7.10
<bfrog> are all the typical non-free somewhat-non-legal codecs available as well?
<bfrog> like, lame, is lame available?
<posingaspopular> bfrog: yes
<bfrog> ok
<bfrog> and one last one
<bfrog> mythtv?
<titanix88> posingaspopular: doesn't work for me:(
<posingaspopular> bfrog: you can run mythbuntu
<bfrog> sweet
<posingaspopular> it's ubuntu specialized for mythv
<bfrog> alright, thanks, time to switch then
<bfrog> tired of crap not working
<posingaspopular> superm1 and chadarius are two guys I know who help with that
<trillis> Could anyone spare some time to help a nub?
<trillis> :(
<trillis> How can I get Youtube to work for Linux?
<INIT_6> trillis, do you have flash installed?
<titanix88> trillis: install flash-plugin-nonfree
<trillis> Eh... Nevermind. It's not youtube I need help with.
<INIT_6> Right now, I am kind of stuck using VLC to play music. what is a really good mp3 player for kubuntu. don't like amarok, or kaffine. any suggestions?
<trillis> I don't suppose theres a Divx webplayer for Linux?
<trillis> xmms?
<INIT_6> I will try it thanks, and good ? on the Divx, I will check into that right now. cuz I will need that to :)
<trillis> Streaming movies aren't working for me...:(
<trillis> I found a good site with working streaming videos, but I keep getting these install-plugin errors.
 * trillis wants to watch the last samurai :(
<INIT_6> stage6 has the best divx movies. same issue for me, says to use mplayer,
<stdin> please don't talk about potentially illegal activities in here (or any other ubuntu affiliated channel)
<trillis> My apologies.
<INIT_6> avifile-divx-plugin < you can try this I would but I am installing other stuff.
<stdin> just install mozilla-mplayer
<stdin> (you may need to put "enable-dvx=1" in ~/.mplayer/mplayerplug-in.conf for divx)
<trillis> So type: "enable-dvx=1" in ~/.mplayer/mplayerplug-in.conf" after sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer?
 * trillis is linux retarded
<stdin> try starting up a video in firefox first, then the file should be created, then edit it
<trillis> Should I install mozilla-mplayer first?
<stdin> yes
<stdin> and if you've installed any other media player plugins for firefox you should remove them
<stdin> they can conflict and stop each other
<trillis> Said broken packages...?
<stdin> helps to have the whole error message, pastebin is your friend
<trillis> link?
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<trillis> Heheh
<trillis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46535/
<stdin> trillis: do you have multiverse enabled?
<trillis> Whats that?
<stdin> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<trillis> Not sure...
<sigma_> hi guys, does the fglrx driver enable tv out functionality on the ati radeon mobility 9000?
<trillis> stdin: It appears so.
<stdin> trillis: try "sudo apt-get install mplayer" then
<fildo> hey if i have upgraded to gutsy, is there anyway to revert back to fiesty, cause i have hardware issues with video card
<sigma_> fildo: nope just backup and format
<trillis> "Unable to lock the administration directory(?var/lib/dpkg)
<fildo> sigma_: narh there must be a way
<stdin> trillis: did you use sudo?
<trillis> Yes.
<stdin> fildo: there is not
<stdin> trillis: have adept or another package manager open?
<trillis> Yes..heheh.
<sigma_> fildo: even if there was one the system would prob be very unstable after you reverted back
<trillis> "Package mplayer has no installation candidate"
<stdin> trillis: you sure you have multiverse enabled?
<stdin> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13.1 (gutsy), package size 3775 kB, installed size 9428 kB
<sigma_> fildo: i think the dev's are still looking into implement some sort of a rollback feature
<trillis> Uhm...
<trillis> How can I check?
<fildo> sigma_:  yeah true
<stdin> trillis: what version of kubuntu do you have?
<trillis> Departed maybe?
<trillis> How to I check?
<stdin> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<trillis> Dapper
<trillis> Heheh, I knew it had a  d and a p.
<sigma_> does anyone know if xorg-driver-fglrx_7.1.0-8.28.8+2.6.17.9-12.4_i386.deb will work on feisty? i tried it on gutsy with my ati mobility 9000 and it picked up the driver but didnt work
<sigma_> trillis: dam don't you think its time to upgrade:)
<stdin> trillis: close all package managers, press Alt-F2 and type in "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" then post that file to pastebin
<stdin> sigma_: why didn't you install the gutsy version of the driver on gutsy?
<trillis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46536/
<sigma_> stdin: ati dropped support for my chipset in that version :( so i can't use the latest version
<stdin> sigma_: then your only option is to get the old driver from ati.com and install that (if it exists)
<sigma_> i got the version from the ubuntu repo's, is that the same thing?
<stdin> sigma_: no, that version will only work with a certain kernal version, the 2.6.17 one (gutsy uses 2.6.22)
<stdin> trillis: see the line "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe", add the word "multiverse" after "universe" so it looks like "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse"
<sigma_> dam!
<sigma_> so if i install the binary one from the ati website in gutsy it should work you say?
<trillis> To all of them?
<stdin> trillis: no, just that one line
<stdin> sigma_: only if that particular version is available
<fildo> ok i have a nvidia question if anyone can answer for me
<sigma_> ya i saw it on the ati site - they keep it in the archives
<trillis> save?
<stdin> sigma_: or you could get "fglrx-kernel-source" from feisty and compile that one on gutsy, that may work
<stdin> trillis: yes, then do "sudo apt-get update"
<sigma_> fildo: shoot, nvidia is usually simpler than ati
<sigma_> ]stdin: what does that kernel source thing do?
<trillis> It finished, not try mozilla-mplayer?
<stdin> sigma_: that's the source of the driver, the same one that's used to make the driver on feisty
<stdin> trillis: yes
<trillis> Yaay, thank you stdin.
<sigma_> stdin: does it work on gutsy as well and how exactly do i use it after installing it?
<trillis> I'll most likely be on tomorrow with many more questions and dilemma's.
<fildo> sigma_: using fiesty i was using the proprietary driver it worked brillant. now i have upgraded to gutsy. using the proprietary driver , it tend to login to kde, then boot me out into the login screen after a few mins, like its crashing
<trillis> Thanks, and have a good night.
<stdin> sigma_: you get that package and then do something like "sudo ma ai fglrx" i think
<TAB-2112> hello all, if I've installed Ubuntu from the Live CD and have now decided that I definitely prefer KDE to GNOME, is there any easy way to remove the GNOME-based apps?
<Radi01> ¿ʇı xıɟ ı uɐɔ ʍoɥ 'uʍop ǝpısdn sı ʎɐldsıp ʎɯ
<Radi01> whew
<stdin> Radi01: that gets very old very fast
<ardchoille> Radi01: Yeah, that's a nice website :P
<Radi01> did ya find it
<sigma_> fildo: did you build the driver from the nvidia or use the glx drivers in the repo?
<fildo> glx in the repo
<fildo> i usally install it myself, thru apt-get
<ardchoille> Radi01: I was going to suggest you stand on your head :)
<Radi01> lol
<fildo> but i have been told you can also use restircted-manager
<Radi01> Some people have no sense of humor.
<fildo> fiesty used to use nvidia-glx
<sigma_> fildo: dont use restricted manager, confuses the situation, what card do you have?
<fildo> gutsy uses nvidia-glx-new. could be the driver i say
<fildo> im on a laptop
<sigma_> fildo: gutsy also uses it, thats how i installed my one, no there is a "nvidia-glx" version for gutsy
<sigma_> check it out @ packages.ubuntu.com
<fildo> nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 64M] (rev a1)
<ardchoille> Here's how I install nvidia drivers in my Gutsy system: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<ardchoille> Done :)
<ardchoille> Of course, you have to restart xorg
<fildo> hehe
<fildo> i just wanna play et
<ardchoille> lol
<mark_> question: just installed kubuntu gutsy on my lenovo T40 lappy.  I'm checking dmesg and I'm seeing repeated messages "printk: x messages suppressed.".  What am I looking at?
<ardchoille> mark_: Does this page have any info that helps? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412125
<sigma_> stdin: r u still there?
<ardchoille> sigma_: pfft, he lives here
 * ardchoille ducks
<stdin>  /cs kb ardchoille ;)
<ardchoille> hahaha
<stdin> damn, put a space in there :p
<ardchoille> Lucky for me
<mark_> ardchoille: err... well, at a quick skimming I can't see anything that relates, but thanks...
<ardchoille> mark_: Sorry about that, that was all I could find in google
<stdin> sigma_: you wanted me for something?
<m0u5e> anyone know where xserver-xgl stored its config files?
<mark_> ardchoille: np.  I've searched google myself and I've found some references to reducing some logging, but nothing that specifically states what that particular message indicates nor what it might be indicitive of...
<sigma_> stdin: will i be able to use that ati driver i got from the ubuntu repo's with that fglrx-kernel-source package you told me to get?
<purpleposeidon> How do I make wlassistant run with that setuid thing?
<stdin> sigma_: no, that package lets you build a driver package from it
<purpleposeidon> If I do chmod+s; it says The KDE libraries are not designed to run with suid privileges.
<sigma_> stdin: ok im lost what do you mean?
<ardchoille> purpleposeidon: Be careful with setuid, are you sure you really need to change that?
<purpleposeidon> ardchoille: Yeah, I'm lazy.
<ardchoille> purpleposeidon: fwiw, being lazy can open up a security hole where one wouldn't otherwise be open :)
<purpleposeidon> "Oh no, somebody's gonna somehow login to my laptop and do x forwarding, and change my wireless access point!"
<stdin> sigma_: from what I think I know ;) you do "sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential debhelper debconf dh-make fakeroot libstdc++5 linux-headers-generic fglrx-kernel-source" then do "sudo m-a prepare,update" then "sudo m-a build,install fglrx-kernel"
<stdin> sigma_: just found this, should help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-796aa4d6d0477c8ed722acef1878cc5626855ae3
<sigma_> stdin: but will it build it from the edgy deb that i got?
<stdin> sigma_: the fglrx-kernel-source package is just the source, it should build on any version
<stdin> *should* (doesn't mean it will)
<sigma_> lol
<sigma_> stdin: i installed everything and have fglrx.deb sitting on my desktop, whats the command i must type in Konsole to convert it?
<stdin> convert to what?
<sigma_> convert it to a gutsy deb
<stdin> if you built it with module-assistant then it is
<sigma_> i didnt build it yet stdin, its the one i downloaded from the ubuntu repo
<sigma_> ok that didnt work, looks like il have 2get the ati driver from ati.com
<abuaoi> hello...anybody home ????
<jdlizard> anyone know anything about vdrift
<posingaspopular> hi abuaoi
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah crap, just read the news about KDE 4.0 being pushed back another month to mid-january   : P
<Lynoure> I could not figure out how to add things to panels in KDE4 rc1 yet, so not really eager for it. :)  (help is welcome, though)
<sigma_> why can't k3b burn multisession dvd-rw's on lg dvd writers?
<sigma_> it keeps telling me some incremental streaming method is not available
<Lynoure> I have an LG writer but I have not had need to try multisession dvd-rw yet...
<sigma_> lynoure: it don't work and i dont know why, i like multisession because i used it in windows to do my backups quickly
<Lynoure> sigma_: you mean you have already gotten some other people to verify it does not work for them either?
<sigma_> lynoure: nope but i tried it on both my pc's - one intel and one amd will totally diff hardware but the same dvd-rw drive and it doesnt work
<Lynoure> sigma_: it's still possible you are missing some software on both, but you could check Launchpad for that, and maybe report a bug
<sigma_> ok i see but can they fix k3b?
<Lynoure> the exact error message would help, too. As I cannot test with dvd-rw now (none of them around right now)
<Lynoure> They can delegate bug reports, and it being open source, yes, fixing is possible, too.
<sigma_> does anyone know how to change the phpmyadmin password manually?
<leileilol> i wish that "fluidsynth: warning: ALSA sequencer buffer overrun, lost events" warning went away
<leileilol> internet says 'ignore it, it's harmless' but it's actually making a huge oversampled playback that hurts ears
<giano> test
<hangthedj> test?
<giano> yeah sorry i'm testing connection ;)
<osman47> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hangthedj> giano, it works!
<giano> yeah!
<giano> now i try with proxy...go and get another channel
<giano> :D
<giano> ok #a is good enough
<hangthedj> i love proxies.
<Lynoure> Is there somewhere instructions on how to use kde4? I have it installed, but I don't understand how to do some things yet (panels, mostly)
<wiggy> hello
<wiggy> hello ???
<leon_romain> hello wiggy
<hangthedj> wiggy | hi
<hangthedj> hi
<hangthedj> oops
<hangthedj> wiggy, hi!
<hangthedj> !hi | wiggy
<ubotu> wiggy: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<hangthedj> there we go
<wiggy> Thanks
<wiggy> can someone tell me how to turn my kubuntu into french ?
<wiggy> I've just installed it but everything is in english
<stdin> wiggy: should be in KMenu > System Settings > Regional & Language
<wiggy> ok, let me check it
<hangthedj> wiggy, when you installed why didn't you choose your language?
<wiggy> I chose french
<Cicci0> hi... someone has tried installing klamav on kubuntu 7.10?
<wiggy> but the system comes in english
<Cicci0> I can't install successfully dazuko module
<wiggy> stdin, I don't have french in the list
<jpatrick> Cicci0: you probably won't ever need it, but I have installed clamav
<hangthedj> wiggy, the installation should let you choose your language though.
<Cicci0> jpatrick: I need it cause I'd like to have online control on removable media (for work purpose)
<wiggy> I said that I choose french during the installation hangthedj
<hangthedj> weird.
<Cicci0> I can use klamav and clamav without problems but I'd like to have real-time analysis...
<jpatrick> wiggy: installed language-pack-kde-fr?
<jpatrick> Cicci0: sorry, I can't help you there :(
<wiggy> how to do it ?
<jpatrick> wiggy: type "sudo apt-get install language-pack-kde-fr" into the konsole
<jpatrick> Cicci0: unless you look for the logs in /var/logs
<wiggy> thanks
<jpatrick> wiggy: and afterwards it should appear under Languages in system settings
<Dragonath> anyone know if skype meant for 7.04 works on 7.10 too?
<jpatrick> Dragonath: I have installed it on Gutsy
<jpatrick> from skype.com
<Dragonath> and it works ok?
<jpatrick> haven't tried it (for dad)
<Dragonath> ahh
<jpatrick> but it worked fine on his lappy
<Dragonath> gonna try anyways, thanks
<Lynoure> Dragonath: it does.
<Lynoure> Dragonath: at least for basic stuff, no video for me :)
<dpix> hello
<hangthedj> !hi | dpix
<ubotu> dpix: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dpix> is it compatible KDE + ATI X600 + COMPIZ-FUSION?
<hangthedj> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jpatrick> !es | dpix
<ubotu> dpix: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<swayer> hi
<dpix> hello
<dpix> kubuntu compiz-fusion
<dpix> compiz-fusion
<dpix> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ashley_> hi
<hangthedj> ashley_, whats going on?
<jordinateur> ther's noone ?
<jpatrick> could be..
<jpatrick> !fr | jordinateur
<ubotu> jordinateur: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jordinateur> How do you know I'm french ??
<jpatrick> I have my ways...
<jpatrick> nah, it's just --> jordinateur has joined this channel (*@*FR).
<jordinateur> hha okay
<jordinateur> bah there's noone in french channel ;p
<jordinateur> so I've a big recurent problem with compiz
<jpatrick> jordinateur: there are 26 people in the kubuntu-fr one
<jpatrick> !compiz | jordinateur
<ubotu> jordinateur: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jordinateur> when I active compiz (I don't know how to say that) my screen is blank !! I must return in konsole mode to enter some lines to kill compiz's process to work normaly
<jordinateur> it's must be in cause of glx or I don't know...
<jordinateur> I've installed drivers of my graphic card !
<jordinateur> It worked good yesterday but after a reboot, there's this blank screen
<jordinateur> P.S : Sorry for my bad english ^^
<onishidato> can someone tell me what is Wine program?
<sigma_> how do i delete the suspend and hibernate buttons from my logout dialog?
<onishidato> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<sigma_> onishidato: its a windows emulator that helps you run win programs in linux
<onishidato> i can't not close the apt program on my computer. they say that i don't 'have permission. But i'm the administrator. how can i do now?
<onishidato> hello
<onishidato> anyone here?
<hangthedj> onishidato, you can't not close, do you mean you can't close
<_DT> onishidato: open a terminal window. type sudo killall synaptic
<_DT> that should do it. you'll need to enter your root pass though
<_DT> it basically stops the program from the command line by killing the process
<stdin> _DT: onishidato left a while ago
<jpatrick> :> ...
<JackWinter> is there a good program to produce animated gifs of screenshots, or to record the desktop including mouse movements.  i'd like to make a few tutorials.
<llutz> JackWinter: recordmydesktop
<stdin> !screencast | JackWinter
<ubotu> JackWinter: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<ilor> is there somewhere a guide on making fn-keys work on laptops?
<WaltzingAlong> !find milo
<ubotu> Found: kmilo, kmilo-legacy
<WaltzingAlong> !info kmilo | ilor, perhaps this software?
<ubotu> ilor, perhaps this software?: kmilo: laptop special keys support for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 66 kB, installed size 240 kB
<ilor> I seem to have it already installed
<hangthedj> kmilo is a peice of crap
<WaltzingAlong> ilor: yeah it probably is. which keys did you want?
<ilor> I want brightness and volume
<ilor> the rest I dont care
<ilor> the panel-light-off key works
<JackWinter> which screen capture program do you guys prefer.  i might lean to recordmydesktop since it's in the repo and has a kde frontend?
<ilor> and the volume "kind of" works - it goes form 0% to 11% only and doesn't actually affect the colume
<WaltzingAlong> !fn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hangthedj> ilor, what kind of computer do you have?
<ilor> asus f3jp
<hangthedj> if your having the 11% bug, kmilo won't work with your computer
<hangthedj> it only recognizes, the master channel so if your first channel is like pcm, it wont work.
<ilor> what should I do then?
<hangthedj> or front
<hangthedj> uninstall it, and map your keys using the kmix global keyboard shortcuts
<hangthedj> there will be no osd, but it will control your volume
<hangthedj> big reason why i use kubuntu for my desktop and ubuntu for my laptop
<Raizard> Hello all
<jpatrick> !hi | Raizard
<ubotu> Raizard: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Raizard> I have a problem with linuxant driverloader. I install it correctly but konqueror isn't able to open the web configuration panel. Can anyone help me?
<Raizard> ah in Ubuntu all work in the right way, so i can't figure out why it doen't qork in kubuntu
<Raizard> work*
<dyson> werd
<dyson> compiz --replace takes me to a login screen then loads default meta :/
<dyson> i`m on gutsy, got it working on feisty, shouldn't have upgraded
<Raizard> dyson
<dyson> ye?
<Raizard> compiz --replace doesn't work for me 'cause it's a difference between feisty and gutsy
<dyson> solution?
<dyson> answers man, gimme answes :P
<Raizard> i activated compiz in the control panel
<dyson> there's a control panel?
<Raizard> i choosed Advance desktop effects
<Raizard> and i have compiz fusion to work
<dyson> what do you mean by control panel
<Raizard> mmm
<Raizard> ^^ i'm a newbie in kubuntu, i'm talking about ubuntu but i think the solution is quite the same
<JackWinter> ok,recordmydesktop works good, and i like the integration in kde.  how do i convert the resulting .ogg file to animated gif?
<Raizard> can anyone help me with linuxant driverloader???
<WaltzingAlong> Raizard: you could check in #ubuntu
<Raizard> no i'm talking about KUBUNTU
<Raizard> i think i'm in the right place
<gabbah> what program do you use to monitor your cpu temp?
<WaltzingAlong> Raizard: sure are. ok the linuxant download?
<Raizard>  WaltzingAlong: ok, succeful install
<Raizard>  WaltzingAlong: but konqueror can't use the web configuration panel
<Raizard>  WaltzingAlong: i don't know why
<WaltzingAlong> Raizard: neither do i. have you tried in firefox?
<Lynoure> gabbah: I usually just do  acpi -t  occasionally, but depending on your system it might not work out of the box
<Raizard>  WaltzingAlong: that's what i want to do
<Raizard>  WaltzingAlong: do you think it makes it to work?
<WaltzingAlong> Raizard: sorry i never used the linuxant drivers
<Raizard>  WaltzingAlong: in sabayon linux konqueror was able to access the web conf panel
<Raizard>  WaltzingAlong: in ubuntu all works fine
<WaltzingAlong> Raizard: sorry i really do not know
<gabbah> gabriel@gabriel-desktop:~$ acpi -t
<gabbah> No support for device type: thermal
<Raizard>  WaltzingAlong: In Kubuntu doesn't work
<Lynoure> Does anyone know a source for Gutsy packaget Kraft?
<Raizard>  WaltzingAlong: Maybe is tit a problem of port?
<Raizard>  WaltzingAlong: i have to login at http://127.0.0.1:18020/
<Raizard>  WaltzingAlong: Do i have to open this port, wich maybe is closed by default?
<WaltzingAlong> are you using a proxy? maybe squid has not been configured to allow 18020 as a safe port
<WaltzingAlong> you should be able to connect to it from localhost though i suppose a firewall could be blocking that too
<Raizard>  WaltzingAlong: i have a default installation of kubuntu
<Raizard>  WaltzingAlong: what is squid?
<jpatrick> !info squid
<Raizard>  WaltzingAlong: never heard about that
<ubotu> squid: Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.14-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 627 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<Raizard> optional?
<Raizard> so it isn't installed by default
<jpatrick> yes
<Raizard> i try with firefox
<jpatrick> not everyone wants a WWW proxy cache installed on their computer
<WaltzingAlong> Raizard: right likely not installed then
<Raizard> iceweasel
<Raizard> i try with this
<WaltzingAlong> k
<dpix> hey
<dpix> can anyone help me with compiz-fusion
<dpix> I've got an ATI X600 (accelerated 3d) + compiz-fusion + Kubuntu 7.10, when I activate compiz-fusion (compiz --replace) my computer freezes
<WaltzingAlong> dpix: which driver/module for the video card?
<dpix> how do I know that?
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | dpix, otherwise try with the newer fglrx module
<dpix> yes, I did that
<dpix> fglrk ?
<dpix> fglrk
<dpix> !fglrk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fglrk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> fglrx
<Raizard> !iceweasel
<ubotu> Iceweasel's homepage is http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ with more detailed information at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<WaltzingAlong> fglrx 8.42.3 (this one supports AIGLX) howto wiki http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide (for 3d support on older radeon cards, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver for data) | dpix
<niko_> hi to all
<dpix> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<niko_> i've installe dth fglrx
<niko_> but when i install ccsm
<niko_> the icon image
<niko_> they aren't
<niko_> and the screen for turnig off, rebooting, etc show me only the terminate session option
<niko_> wath's wrong?
<niko_> i followed the wiki
<dpix> me too
<niko_> no one?
<niko_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<niko_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<WaltzingAlong> #kubuntu is not specifically for unsupported compiz in kde/kubuntu support
<risto> any quanata users ?
<bad-wimpie> heello
<dpix> hi
<risto> hi
<risto> how i can set some code templates
<saky> join #love
<jpatrick> saky: with / in front might help :)
<gabriel_> my sound suddenly stopped working after a reboot... where do i start the troubleshooting?
<WaltzingAlong> !sound | gabriel_
<ubotu> gabriel_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dpix> how can I make my 5.1 system sound work? and not only 2.1
<niko_> hi to all
<dpix> how can I make my 5.1 system sound work? and not only 2.1
<niko_> i'm in trouble with fstab
<niko_> i can't create any file
<gabriel_> thanks WaltzingAlong :)
<kraut> moin
<gabriel_> must i use the 64-bit version of ubuntu in order to use my 4gig of ram?
<stdin> to use all of it without recompiling the kernel, yes
<gabriel_> i have a 64-bit cpu... core 2 duo
<gabriel_> hmpf..
<gabriel_> it seems it uses only 3291MB
<gabriel_> i tried 64 bit version but had some problems with flash.. is it not recommended to run it yet? i mean in terms of applications supporting it and general troubles..
<gabriel_> ?
<velho> hello people. does any one knows how can i put linux to read the folder size of each folder, like this program i use in windows? http://foldersize.sourceforge.net/ thank you in advance :D
<Raizard> nothing at all
<Raizard> Driveloader web conf doesn't work
<Raizard> can anyone help me?
<stdin> velho: "df /path/to/folder" in console or kdirstat for a GUI
<Raizard> Can anyone help me with driverloader?
<Raizard> Can anyone help me with driverloader?
<Raizard> plz
<jpatrick> !pacience
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pacience - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lynoure> Raizard: if you are a bit more specific, you are more likely to get help
<stdin> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Raizard> ok
<Raizard> now i explain
<Raizard> i installed driverloader with source
<Raizard> all done
<Raizard> but konqueror can't access the web configuration panel
<Raizard> i read the wiki
<Raizard> do what it says to do
<Raizard> but all works well, BUT the webconfiguration panel
<Raizard> i don't know why...
<Lynoure> Raizard: so, what exactly happens when you try to access  http://localhost:18020/ ?
<Raizard>  Lynoure: an error message tell me that konqueror can't connect with the specified host
<Lynoure> How did you start webconfd?
<Raizard>  Lynoure: if i use "ps -C webconfd" the system tell me that this process is running
<Raizard>  Lynoure: modprobe driverloader
<Raizard> i used this command
<dyson2> aight
<dyson2> so sum1 feel like helping me install compiz?
<jpatrick> !compiz | dyson2
<ubotu> dyson2: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<dyson2> been there
<Lynoure> Raizard: that just loads the module, it does not necessarily start the web service. Could you tell me what instructions you followed so far?
<Raizard>  Lynoure: i do exactly this
<Lynoure> (I normally steer clear of wifi that requires closed source drivers, so I really don't know what howto people use)
<Raizard>  Lynoure: i MUST use this drivers
<Raizard>  Lynoure: it's the only way i have to reach the web
<Lynoure> Raizard: sudo dldrconfig --webconf=127.0.0.1:18020   should start it
<Lynoure> Raizard: what's the wifi card you are using?
<dyson2> thing is, when i `compiz --replace` i get the login screen, and when logging in it loads kdm again
<ciperlone> ey
<Raizard>  Lynoure: D-Link DWL G-132
<Raizard>  Lynoure: in ubuntu works, in other KD Environments work
<Raizard>  Lynoure:in Kubuntu doesn't work
<Raizard>  Lynoure: now i try with the command you tell me
<Raizard>  Lynoure: and then came back
<Raizard>  Lynoure: to let you know
<dyson2> compiz on kubuntu
<dyson2> be a man
<Pilot> I need to install JRE.  Is it best to use the .bin file from sun, or use a package through Adept?  And if through Adept, the architecture dependant (75MB) or the architecture independant (14MB)
<dyson2> Kubuntu 7.10 & compiz? followed numerous online guides. can i get some help from sum1 who knows something?
<Lynoure> Pilot: I ended up using the one from Sun, but I have not really done comparative research, just at the point when I did it Eclipse seemed happier that way
<Lynoure> Pilot: But of course Ubuntu packages are easier to upgrade.
<ksal> dyson2: what's the problem?
<Pilot> ok thansk.
<dyson2> well i THINK xorg dies
<dyson2> when i do a 'compiz --replace'
<ksal> dyson2: are you sure that x crashes?
<dyson2> well i get the login screen again
<Pilot> So I tried to install jre through adept and it crashed... lol
<ksal> dyson2: kde? what graphic card you have?
<ksal> have you installed restricted drivers?
<dyson2> i thought i was supposed to NOT install the restricted drivers
<dyson2> the drivers i have are from the nvidia site
<dyson2> followed some guid
<dyson2> guide
<dyson2> (thought the restricted drivers = nvidia-glx package, yes? i`m not using those.)
<ksal> dyson2: you should'nt install drivers from nvidia or ati sites
<dyson2> nvidia 7-series card
<ksal> they can do a mess in your system
<dyson2> so i revert back to the nvidia-glx drivers?
<dyson2> 3d works fine though, i can play games and my openGL screensavers work
<dyson2> how do i get the output from 'compiz --replace' into a text file ?
<dyson2> can i run it from a different login?
<Lynoure> dyson2: compiz --replace >> compiz.txt   should probably be enough
<dyson2> brb
<ksal> dyson2: kubuntu should propose you to install restricted drivers from the repo
<ksal> i had this with my card
<liyongning> 大家好
<dyson2> this is even thought the compiz site tells me different
<dyson2> http://compiz.org/NVidia
<dyson2> ?
<ksal> in control center, on advanced tab you have a manager for that.
<ksal> oh, yeah? strange, i never heard that
<ksal> dyson2: i have gf4, restricted drivers from repo and everything works well
<ksal> however, i don't enable compiz, to slow machine for that ;)
<dyson2> ok, reverted drivers
<dyson2> lets have a reboot
<dyson2> and i`ll get back to you
<dyson2> thanks so far
<WaltzingAlong> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ksal> WaltzingAlong: too late :p
<ksal> i hope it won't crash his sys :p
<Pilot> So I tried to install JRE through adept and it crashed.  Now trying to reload it says another app is using it.  If I click Yes to the prompt, adept crashes again.  Aside from rebooting, is there another way to fix this?  ps aux  doesnt seem to show any processes
<dysonX> http://pastebin.com/d4c81e076
<chillmann> hi there
<chillmann> I'
<ciperlone> yey
<chillmann> I've got a problem with my Alt-Tab and Alt-F5 behaviour in KDE. Alt+Something seems to work only on the desktop but not when an application has the focus. any idea?
<chillmann> actually this is also true for alt-F4 etc..
<ciperlone> fif you check on the kde shortcuts?
<chillmann> xev shows Alt key is definetely working and I can also assign Alt-Tab to "cycle through windows" in KDE system settings. however, as soon as an application has the focus, it's not working
<chillmann> ciperlone: yep, those are set up correctly
<Pilot> Can anyone help me figure out why Firefox doesnt want to use my installed jre6?  Installed both via adept and via Sun's .bin download.
<ciperlone> are you using compiz ou beryl?
<ciperlone> ore none of them?
<chillmann> ciperlone: actually I think I'm using Kwin. I just upgraded to gutsy.
<ciperlone> hmm
<chillmann> ciperlone: yes, KWin
<ciperlone> because if you are using compiz, it takes control of default kde shortcuts
<ciperlone> i'm sorry, i cannot help you
<ciperlone> unless you expecify the problem
<ciperlone> but i cannot promisse anything
<chillmann> ciperlone: I just double-checked. Definitely no compiz. It's not even installed
<chillmann> it's quite funny that it's only not working from the apps
<chillmann> but it's working on the desktop
<ciperlone> WHICH apps?
<chillmann> all
<chillmann> like when an application window has the focus, alt-f5 does nothing
<ciperlone> r u using kde?
<chillmann> yes
<chillmann> when on a desktop without any windows, alt-f5 shoes me a nice list of all windows in my KDE environment sorted by desktop
<chillmann> as it should be...
<ciperlone> did you double check everything in the kde shortcut area?
<chillmann> yep
<chillmann> the shortcuts are fine in general
<chillmann> the problem is that the system wide shortcuts are ignored in application windows
<chillmann> they only work when the desktop has the focus
<ciperlone> that's strange...
<Lynoure> chillmann: have you always had that problem, or did it start after one change or another?
<chillmann> Lynoure: it started after my upgrade to gutsy
<ciperlone> mayke an sudo aptitude update will solve the problem
<chillmann> ciperlone: all packages are up to date
<ciperlone> well, i'm sorry but i cannot help. if i was a dev I will ask you to type some commands in the terminal, but since i'm not...
<chillmann> ciperlone: thanks anyway
<ciperlone> you're welcome :)
<Norgur> hey, i got a problem with my german Microsoft keyboard
<Norgur> on this, the keys @ and / do not work with Kubuntu
<Norgur> what is going wrong there?
<llutz> Norgur: check kbd-layout in 7etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Norgur> what shall i look for?
<llutz> Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
<llutz> Norgur: then "Layout" and "Variant"
<somekool> hello, my french-canadian keybaord works in X, but not in KDE ??? Why would that be ???
<somekool> I do setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout ca -variant fr and it works in any WM but KDE .... I cannot believe this ...
<Lynoure> somekool: do you have it similarly set up in the kde settings?
<somekool> yes
<somekool> I can do some accent but not all
<somekool> its like incomplete french keybaord
<somekool> wait I just discovered something
<somekool> I am in E17 at the moment, and the french keybaord works NICE in xterm but not in Konversation
<jembouge> somekool, are there so many differences between your canadian-french keyboard and my french-french one?
<jembouge> cause mine works just perfectly
<Norgur> in my xorg.conf there is the line   Option          "XkbOptions"    "lv3:ralt_switch" at the keyboard section
<Norgur> what does it say?
<yaccin> how is it possible, that wlan works with ubuntu, but not with kubuntu?
<yaccin> -_-
<somekool> jembouge: many yes ;)
<yaccin> :(
<Kachna> hey guys, anyone can play .rm files in mplayer?
<spawn57> man I wish compiz wouldn't crash a few times every bloody day
<somekool> Norgur: i dont have the XkbOptions
<WaltzingAlong> spawn57: tis not crashing at all here (thanks kwin)
<spawn57> yeah i'm using kwin atm ..I like compiz a lot though :(
 * somekool restarting X
<yaccin> how can i enable wlan in kubuntu, when it just works in ubuntu???
<jxxt> kachna, i cant>>
<Kachna> pretty bad :-( i can play sound only..using smplayer..cna play rm files in realplay, but can't get my subtitles working there :-
<Kachna> (
<xcieja> jestpolak
<xcieja> ?
<yaccin_> anyone?
<yaccin_> wlan works now, but no wpa
<yaccin_> (which worked in ubuntu/gnome just fine)
<anto> Can somone help me fix my gtk widgets they are so dam ugly -> http://www.lysator.liu.se/~alla/files/testgtk.png
<ctonio> hola buenas
<Kachna> k,so,anyone knows how to convert .rm to .avi? :P mpeg or so
<JackWinter> what is the best way of filesharing between 2 kubuntu computers ?  nfs?
<JackWinter> or maybe smb?
<anto> http://www.thugsatbay.com/tab/?q=tab-video-converter-encoder
<anto> Kachna: http://www.thugsatbay.com/tab/?q=tab-video-converter-encoder
<Kachna> anto: cool,thx a lot ;)
<anto> Kachna: no problems it just took me 2 second on google with the correct keywords :P
<Kachna> damn thought I'm a good googler :P
<iceEra> how do i add a network printer?
<anto> Kachna: how to search google is not to write a sentence but the key words in it
<Kachna> i know :-)
<anto> linux convert rm to avi
<anto> is what i used
<Kachna> similar here...dunno exactly :P
<anto> :P
<anto> Anyone here that can help me with my gtk problem?
<Kachna> however, i kinda work in company that aims for search engines optimisation,so i should learn that all :P
<anto> haha okej :P
<asktoby_> I note that gspca-source, the driver for my webcam, is in the repositories.
<asktoby_> If I install it from there, how would I go about building it?
<asktoby_> What is the benefit over just downloading the tarball from the dev's website?
<yaccin_> how can i use wpa in kubuntu/kde when it worked un ubuntu/gnome?
<emilsedgh> asktoby_: you should compile it of you het the source.to compile it you need hundreds of -devel packages that have nothing for you
<emilsedgh> s/het/get
<somekool> I am trying to install the kde4rc1 packages on kubuntu but I am getting some error, few packages are missing or something...
<zarath> After resizing an NTFS partition I get the following error: 'current ntfs volume size is bigger than the device size'. It cannot be mounted any more. It won't boot into WinXP either (but my Linux partition is fine). What tools can I use to try to fix the errors or recover some data?
<Hizzle> Do I need to format c: myself if I am to switch vista with kubuntu or is there a way I can do that with the cd?
<Hizzle> c: = harddrive
<Radi01> Hizzle: if all you are installing is ubuntu/chose full partition on installation.
<asktoby_> emilsedgh: I understand that I will need to compile it - I guess my question is what is the benefit of installing source via apt rather than downloading a tarball?
<Hizzle> hmm dont remember seeing that option on bootup
<Radi01> Will it be the only o/s on the drive?
<Hizzle> ya
<Radi01> Then when you get to partition click (manual/full) it will do the whole drive automatically/easy as pie.
<Hizzle> now the install update cd is that a cd I have to provide or is that something I can get offline? Just curious
<Radi01> do the install od o/s first the rest can be done online.
<Radi01> of
<jembouge> hi there, I installed kubuntu 7.10 and kdm is displaying this : http://jujufouq.free.fr/fichiers/kdm.jpg
<jembouge> anyone can help?
<Radi01> Just make sure your internet is functional when you install the o/s so it can read mirror info and see what you are doing /so it can make proper adjustments.
<pierreth> What are you using to import CDs?
<Hizzle> lol ya thats a good thing to do, glad I forgot
<Hamra> jembouge: im sorry i cant be of much help, but this used to happen with me when i boot kubuntu on my boss' PC, never knew hot to solve it though!
<Hamra> how*
<pechan> hey
<pechan> ayuda
<pechan> alguien me ayude
<Xplicit> are there any programs that can remote desktop connect to a vista machine (i mean the default vista service not installing vnc or another 3rd party)
<pechan> porfavoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor
<Xplicit> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Radi01> lol
<didoman> quelqu'un peut me dire comment installer le comilateur gcc je l'ai telechargé avec l'adept mais rien a faire
<jembouge> Hamra: ya kdm (when working) is really cool, and that's great to advertise Linux to friends
<jembouge> didoman: t'as juste téléchargé sans lui demander d'installer?
<didoman> mais normalement il installe automatiquement
<jembouge> Hamra: did you find any ressource on the internet concerning that matter? cause I find nothing nowhere
<jembouge> didoman: bah oui, d'où mon étonnement.
<jembouge> Perso, je n'utilise pas adept
<jembouge> essaye par ligne de commande
<jembouge> apt-get install ...
<jembouge> ou sinon (ce que j'utilise souvent) c'est synaptic
<didoman> ok merci jembouge
<jembouge> pas de koi
<smooker> anyone know where is G++ after i install it ?
<smooker> or how to start it
<smooker> ?
<somekool> type g++
<yaccin> anyone can help me to get WPA working? it works with gnome :/
<somekool> I have dependency problem with ubuntu .... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46580/
<jembouge> smooker: if you use synaptic, you can get that kind of info by selecting the package, right-click and properties
<yuanjin> Hello
<yuanjin> Anyone here?
<Radi01> Whats up.
<yuanjin> I meet a problem when I installed a software, which called Cn3D.
<Hamra> jembouge: i didnt even search, well, kdm is really cool, and it works fine on all of the PCs i've encountered so far, it's only my Boss' one, i'm not sure about this, but i think it's the LCD, since my PC has the same exact hardware except the monitor!
<yaccin> anyone can help me to get WPA working? it works with gnome :/
<yuanjin> It always show me ¨core dumped¨ when I try to run the program
<smooker> stil i cant start G++
<smooker> i used adept to install
<yaccin> smooker: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<yuanjin> Could anyone give me some advice?
<smooker> then what ?
<yaccin> smooker: to run g++ just use the command gcc
<smooker> gcc: no input files
<yaccin> man gcc
<yaccin> what are you trying to do?
<Radi01> yuanjin: tru #ubuntu
<jembouge> Hamra: I used to use debian with KDE and KDM, also tried Mandriva (and Mandrake before) and other distros, and I never had this problem before
<Radi01> try
<yaccin> anyone can help me to get WPA working? it works with gnome :/
<jembouge> Hamra: I'm wondering whether this isn't because of the X11 server...
<jembouge> Hamra: the background picture is set to scale to fit the screen
<jembouge> Hamra: (this is what I think I found in a file)
<smooker> k
<smooker> but Gcc doesnt want to start
<niko_> hi to all
<jembouge> Hamra: Everywhere I can read, the text size is properly defined and set to something small.
<niko_> i need help to correctly install compiz
<niko_> fusion
<yaccin> smooker: what are you trying to do?
<jembouge> Hamra: thanks for your help, I'll go on digging
<Hamra> jembouge: sorry for not being so helpful
<smooker> to start the compiler GCC
<yaccin> smooker: what do you want to compile?
<Radi01> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358193
<Radi01> G++
<jembouge> Hamra: no problem, I'm not very helpful either you know :p  Good to try. Anyway, atm I just bypass KDM with automatic logon.
<jhutchins> !build | smooker
<ubotu> smooker: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<somekool> I have dependency problem with ubuntu .... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46580/
<yaccin> smooker: gcc youryourcode.cpp
<somekool> I have dependency problem with ubuntu since I tried installing KDE4 .... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46580/
<jhutchins> somekool: No need to repeat yourself.  KDE4 is not a stable release.
<jembouge> Hamra: I just need KDM to show off to my friends who are still running non-open-source software.
<niko_> no one can help me?
<Radi01> about what.
<niko_> compiz fusion
<jembouge> niko_ : installing the packages is quite easy, but I didn't find where to go to activate it... sorry
<Radi01> not work or what
<jembouge> I'd be interested in it btw if someone could tell
<Radi01> compriz config from synapt
<jhutchins> niko_: #compiz
<magical_trevsky> hi, does anyone know why audiocd:/ in konqueror doesn't seem to have a flac folder anymore in gutsy?
<somekool> jhutchins: that's right. but now I cannot install anything anymore. its like apt-get is broken...
<jhutchins> !aptfix | somekool
<ubotu> somekool: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<niko_> i'm back
<niko_> compiz needs Xgl?
<yaccin> anyone can help me to get WPA working? it works with gnome :/
<smooker> is there any other good program like compiz ?
<yaccin> smooker: yes, you can also use vista or leopard
<Radi01> leopard is macs version of vista...not good.
<jembouge> hey yaccin you're not talking linux software
<smooker> vista and leopard are os's i think
<jembouge> indeed
<yaccin> jembouge: :P
<jembouge> there's something called "mesa" or so
<niko_> some one can help me with compiz fusion?
<jembouge> :p
<niko_> i'm on kubuntu
<niko_> 7.1
<yuanjin> me too
<tarin> does anyone else have trouble starting konversation in gutsy?
<jembouge> no
<yaccin> niko_: sudo apt-get install compiz-kde compiz-fusion-* compizconfig-settings-manager
<jembouge> tarin: never got any pb with Konversation
<yuanjin> either
<Blissex> smooker: Beryl and Matisse and Looking Glass and a few others.
<yaccin> tarin: no
<niko_> i've done
<niko_> before reformatting all
<yaccin> i only have problems with WPA, which worked fine when i used gnome o.O
<yuanjin> I had tried that before
<smooker> where do i get Beryl ?
<tarin> hmmmm
<jembouge> yaccin: I did that too, but I can't find the way to actually activate it
<Radi01> beryl is not supported its now compriz
<[ifr0g]> Hi, Whats the reason be hide the windows boot phenomena for wireless card power ups ?
<yaccin> alt + F2 > "compiz --replace"
<somekool> jhutchins: did not work
<Blissex> smooker: Google it -- but it is getting merged with Compiz actually.
<niko_> but i know
<smooker> so i dont have to uninstal compiz ?
<yaccin> smooker: compiz + beryl = compiz fusion
<yaccin> they merged
<yaccin> if you have compiz then you have compiz fusion
<niko_> yaccin
<smooker> ive just installed fustion plugins from apt
<Hamra> hi, in display manager, when i press the test button, if everything went ok, what am i supposed to see? what happens? coz im not sure if things are right with me.
<sparr_> many hard drives used to store particular types of files.  one for music, one for movies, etc.  I want to access their contents (nice directory hierarchies) as if they were subdirectories of one location.  I tried symlinks, but they fail when relative paths go above the symlinked structure.  Is there any better way short of actually mounting the driives where I want to access them?
<jhutchins> sparr_: Why wouldn't you do  exactly that?
<sparr_> jhutchins: because mounting things at random points in the filesystem seems like bad form, especially when they are already mounted elsewhere.  also because it would require moving things to the top level of the drives, instead of having the same base hierarchy on some of them
<jhutchins> Ok, so you need to effectively mount a subdirectory of the drive in a filesystem.
<jhutchins> sparr_: Read up on the docs for the mount command, this can be done.
<sparr_> mount --bind ?
<sparr_> also, it will pollute my mtab
<flake> what is that bar at the bottom of the pic called, like from what package?  http://linuxappfinder.com/screenshot_viewer/all/1875_avast_update
<Hamra> now that you mentioned mounting, how can i mount a CD image?
<sparr_> Hamra: mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /media/iso
<sparr_> after mkdir /media/iso
<sparr_> and with sudo  :)
<niko_> i'm in trouble with fstab
<niko_> it doesn't male me write
<niko_> make
<niko_> UUID=E498-244C  /media/sda1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Hamra> thnx  sparr_
<niko_> is correct?
<sparr_> that UUID seems short
<yaccin> anyone can help me to get WPA working? it works with gnome :/
<maduser> what kind of wirells card do you have?
<smooker> guys how do u get working the compizfusion Animations ?
<Radi01> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<yaccin> maduser: an usb stick
<yaccin> Radi01: i tried that
<maduser> never mind
<yaccin> in gnome its just plug and play and it works with wpa
<maduser> i only know how to fix broadcom
<yaccin> on kde i plug it in and it only works without encryption
<maduser> you might have to google it
<Radi01> ya
<Radi01> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=21832
<Radi01> encryption in kde
<Lynoure> Radi01: knetwork-manager does those too...
<Radi01> I didn't know/Just googling with common sense with app application.
<yaccin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo/Kubuntu << doesnt work
<Radi01> Google your (problem).
<yaccin> i did
<yaccin> thats the best thing i found
<maduser> theres better
<Radi01> butter?
<Lynoure> yaccin: Tell me what happens instead of working?
<yaccin> Lynoure: it works but only without encryption
<yaccin> when i switch to gnome encryption (WPA) works
<Lynoure> yaccin: you still see the encrypted wifis?
<yaccin> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys... what is a good mail notifier daemon for kde?.. I'm used to cgmail on gnome if this will work fine in kde then great otherwise let me know of anything that comes highly recommended..
<Lynoure> But cannot connect to them?
<yaccin> and i have to enter the password
<yaccin> and then it stops at ~28%
<Paddy_EIRE> hey Lynoure
<Radi01> I never used wireless/but isn't there simple on and off settings?
<Lynoure> yaccin: tried restarting knetworkmanager already?
<yaccin> Lynoure: i also tried rebooting
<stdin> Paddy_EIRE: something like "kcheckgmail - KDE systray application to check GMail accounts" ?
<Paddy_EIRE> thanks man
<Lynoure> yaccin: interfaces commented out from /etc/network/interfaces?
<Radi01> good point
<yaccin> Lynoure: i am currently online using wlan...
<yaccin> but its not encrypted
<yaccin> i can only use WPA when im in gnome
<Lynoure> yaccin: different wlan, then?
<yaccin> Lynoure: no :)
<yaccin> i have a fonero router
<Radi01> log time
<yaccin> it has 2 channels
<yaccin> 1 with WPA and a Free, unencrypted one
<yaccin> both work in gnome
<yaccin> but when i switch to kde the WPA channel doesnt work
<Radi01> How goes it Hizzle.
<Hizzle> got it up and running just figuring stuff out
<Radi01> nice
<Hizzle> chatting off konversation was trying to download xchat but dont understand the whole rpm thing
<Hizzle> .rpm*
<remotechief_311> How can I create a link to trash?
<Lynoure> yaccin: I can tell you that wifi wpa works for me in kubuntu under knetwork-manager... but I think it took commenting out those interfaces
<yaccin> Hizzle: rpm?
<yaccin> Lynoure: but why do the then work in gnome?
<yaccin> and where do i have to comment it out?
<yaccin> and... well am i not currently using the interface=
<Hizzle> I clicked download xchat for fedora because it was only linux download there and has a bunch of .rpm files there
<yaccin> ?
<Lynoure> yaccin: I don't use gnome, I can just tell it works for me...
<Radi01> Hizzle get it fro add/remove to make it simple.
<Radi01> from
<yaccin> Lynoure: where would i have to comment them out?
<Radi01> Pidgin is simple  and easy to use for beginners of ubuntu.
<Lynoure> yaccin: well,  if your /etc/network/intefaces no longer has other interfaces that loopback, that part is fine :)
<remotechief_311> trash:/ , is that right?
<yaccin> Lynoure: it has eht0 (normnal network) and eth1 (wlan)
<yaccin> and i am in this chat using wlan
<yaccin> i removed the network cable :)
<soulrider> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3878146#post3878146 if someone knows please answer
<Lynoure> yaccin: Sometimes you need to break a little to fix a little, try commenting at least eth1 out, and restarting networkmanager (or just rebooting). If it does not help, you can easily uncomment them again
<yaccin> but i want to easily switch between wireless and wired network :/
<jembouge> remotechief_311: link to trash is   "trash:/"       :)
<Lynoure> yaccin: then comment out both
<Lynoure> yaccin: knetwork-manager deals with that automatically then
<remotechief_311> jembouge: ok, thanks
<yaccin> Lynoure: i wouldnt have any network then? o.O
<Hamra> how can i make numlock to be "on" on startup?
<Lynoure> yaccin: Yes, you would. It just cannot configure interfaces that are already defined
<yaccin> hmm ok ill try taht
<Lynoure> yaccin: and see what I said about uncommenting
<Radi01> Lynoure: Thanks.
<Radi01> I am lost there.
<jembouge> remotechief_311 there's another (and better) way though
<Lynoure> Radi01: hmm?
<jembouge> have a look at http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/09/24/how-to-add-the-trash-can-to-your-kubuntu-desktop/
<jembouge> probably doesn't work somewhere else but on the desktop
<Radi01> I am just learning linux/It appears that linix is more logical than bill gates.
<Radi01> apt-get uninstall./bill gates.
<emilsedgh> hehe
<vincent__> ^^
<yaccin> apt-get remove
<yaccin> not uninstall
<yaccin> :P
<Lynoure> Radi01: I would not bet on it, always :)
<Radi01> Agreed/but when the linux community (and it is) catches up/bill will be wearing a sign/will work for bytes.
<RurouniJones> Not in this lifetime
<RurouniJones> Much as it would make me laugh to watch
<Radi01> Interesting , leaopard is vista in mac form...
<Radi01> total trash
<Radi01> google it.
<Lynoure> yaccin: you could also try connecting to your wpa trough "connect to other wireless network" and filling in the details.
<jembouge> hi again, anyone know why I have that file "debian_version" with the line "lenny/sid" in it although I was installing GutsyGibbon?
<stdin> jembouge: it's just a remnant, Kubuntu us derived from Debian
<stdin> s/us/is/
<viajador> Hi there! I'm having a charset issue with an external drive. It doesn't recognize symbols like "à" or "õ"
<viajador> Can someone help me with this?
<Lynoure> viajador: what filesystem does it have?
<viajador> ntfs
<jembouge> oh ok thanks stdin (I should have remembered I saw Lenny when running debian - but I ran the last one which isn't if I'm not mistaking)
<viajador> But i have the same FS in my windows partition and everything works there!
<Hamra> i have a problem similar to viajador's problem, i have a cd with files having arabic names, i see them as dashes
<Paddy_EIRE> !touchpad
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Hizzle> trying to install xchat is kinda hard since I dont really know what I am doing, it downloads as a .rpm file and I tried using the add/remove programs but it dont show up under search
<Hamra> why do most companies use rpm? isnt debian more widespread? or maybe rpm packages are easier to build?
<Lynoure> Hizzle: Why would you install xchat from a .rpm?
<Hizzle> I dont know
<Hizzle> it says download xchat and has linux and windows link
<Hizzle> I hit linux
<Lynoure> Certainly there is one natively for ubuntu, too.
<Radi01> Hizzle is new?he needs simple walk throughs.
<Hizzle> and all there are is .rpm's
<Hizzle> ya I am a noob sorry need to get a linux book
<Lynoure> Hizzle: try   sudo aptitude install xchat    instead
<Radi01> Hizzle: in terminal type    sudo apt-get update    come back with report
<Lynoure> Hizzle: it's ok, everything new takes its time
<stdin> tip: don't paste anything longer than 2-3 lines here, use pastebin instead
<Hizzle> Radi01: msged you with results so I dont flood channel
<Radi01> dpkg --configure -a
<stdin> sudo ^
<Radi01> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Radi01> thx
<Cannoli> guys
<Radi01> @ the prompt enter (y) and ...enjoy.
<Cannoli> i need major help
<Lynoure> Cannoli: Ask away
<didoman> how to edit the contain of LD_LIBRARY_PATH ???
<Cannoli> i installed the ati drvier for kubuntu and now when i boot up my computer the first version of linux shows a blank screen and the second version of linux has a giant black bar covering most of the left side
<Cannoli> should i get rid of the driver? or what do i do now?
<stdin> didoman: "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/path/you/want:/another/path/you/want"
<Hizzle> Radi01: what should I try next?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Radi01> did you   sudo dpkg --configure -a       ?
<MementoMori> hi
<MementoMori> where sudo/kdesudo commands are logged?
<BluesKaj> almost snowed in here
<Radi01> hizzle
<Hizzle> ya just did it sorry missed that msg up there but this is what I got
<Hizzle> Ign cdrom://Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1) gutsy/main T                                                                                                   ranslation-en_US
<Hizzle> Ign cdrom://Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1) gutsy/restri                                                                                                   cted Translation-en_US
<Hizzle> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail                                                                                                   able)
<Hizzle> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc                                                                                                   ess using it?
<Radi01> oi
<Hizzle> damn sorry
<Hizzle> one sec
<Hizzle> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Hizzle> still used to ctrl+C for copy
<Radi01> Hizzle
<Radi01> lol
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | Hizzle
<ubotu> Hizzle: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Cannoli> anyone?
<stdin> MementoMori: /var/log/auth.log search for "sudo:"
<Radi01> do that Hizzle
<didoman> stdin :can u rxecute this command for me "env | grep LD_LIBRARY_PATH" plz
<stdin> didoman: I don't have LD_LIBRARY_PATH set
<Radi01>  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MementoMori> stdin: thank you
<stdin> Cannoli: if it's not working, there's little else to do but remove it and/or switch to the "ati" driver
<Hizzle> alright did that
<Cannoli> ok so how can i remove the ati driver from both versions of linux
<stdin> Cannoli: remove the package, or if you have gutsy use the restricted drivers manager
<Radi01> try alt+f2
<Radi01> xchat
<asfak> I cannot run 3d games on my kubuntu gutsy. I have installed nvidia legacy driver as usual. Restricted manager shows the driver in use. I get this message when i start some games from konsole "OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0'"
<Hizzle> says cannot run specified command
<Radi01> try in terminal to see any possible errors
<stdin> asfak: do you have "Load    "glx"" under "Section "Module"" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Radi01> xchat
<asfak> let me check
<asfak> stdin, glx is already there in modules
<Hizzle> says that it is not installed and I can get it by typing sudo apt-get install xchat  which I did then it says  I need to get a program called universe b ut typed that command said different stuff it was doing then  said cannot find package xchat
<Hizzle> (said I needed a program called universe before I typed the install command not afterwards)
<stdin> asfak: and does "glxinfo |grep direct" show "direct rendering: Yes" ?
<Mergitur> Hi, I followed the instructions for how to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10. About halfway through I got an error involving kdepim and kmail not being able to upgrade, and eventually the entire upgrade shut down. Is there any easy way for me to get the upgrade working or will I have to do a reinstall to get to 7.10?
<asfak> no,
<jhutchins> Hizzle: I don't think universe is a program, I think it's a repository.
<MementoMori> In my kubuntu I have 62 groups. Most of them are system groups. Where can I find their meaning and what are supposed to do?
<Hizzle> ya says I need to enable the component
<stdin> asfak: can you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin then please
<jhutchins> !repos | Hizzle
<ubotu> Hizzle: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<[GuS]> schusselkopp: ?
<Radi01> in add/remove...click at the top (all).
<sylvain-fr> hi all
<MementoMori> !groups
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sylvain-fr> can someone help me please ?
<asfak> stdin, i am new to IRC, can u please help, how to post to pastebin ?
<Radi01> then click internet and click xchat
<sylvain-fr> my question is about filesystems
<stdin> !paste | asfak
<ubotu> asfak: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Hizzle> I dont see anything an all button
<jhutchins> MementoMori: Start here: http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/
<MementoMori> jhutchins: thank you
<sylvain-fr> Is there any File System which both Linux and BSD can read and write ?
<jhutchins> Hizzle: When ubotu refers you to a web page it's because the answer to your question is too complex to post here easily.  You should at least skim the web page before proceeding.
<stdin> sylvain-fr: can't bsd write to ext2/3 ?
<Radi01> @ the top you will see. anysuite..click it and click (all)
<jhutchins> sylvain-fr: There are few if any that they both can not read and write.
<asfak> stdin, i am on very slow dial-up network, so i will take time. ...
<sylvain-fr> ok, thanks
<Hizzle> jhutchins: I am trying to do that at the same time listening to radi01
<sylvain-fr> so Linux and BSD can read and write ext3
<Hizzle> I just get KDE and GNOME nothing else besides anysuite
<Radi01> no arrow with it?
<sylvain-fr> and what about BSD's default FS ? Can I install BSD on an ext3 FS ?
<asfak> stdin , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46589/
<stdin> sylvain-fr: it's best to ask that in a BSD channel, I'd assume that it can
<Hizzle> there is an arrow next to it but just KDE and GNOME for options
<Radi01> oi I have no idea then  never encountered that one..sry.
<sylvain-fr> is there a BSD chan here ?
<Hizzle> lol its np thanks for helping me this far
<Radi01> try re-booting since you changed registry
<Hizzle> k will try that
<stdin> sylvain-fr: what variant of BSD?
<sylvain-fr> FreeBSD
 * seelenschmerz ist jetzt AWAY (grund: bin mal etwas tv schauen ......ist eh nirgends was los ...........)
<stdin> sylvain-fr: ##freebsd
<stdin> !away > seele|afk
<sylvain-fr> thanks
<asfak> stdin, did u see my xorg ?
<sylvain-fr> ?? when I try yo join, I get this message : "[Canal] You need to be identified to join that channel"
<stdin> asfak: I'm looking at it
<ksal> hi
<ksal> my HP deskjet 3325 doesn't want to work on mu gutsy
<ksal> my*
<stdin> !resister | sylvain-fr, follow these instructions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resister - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> bah
<sylvain-fr> !resister
<ksal> system can't even find it.
<stdin> !register | sylvain-fr, follow these instructions
<ubotu> sylvain-fr, follow these instructions: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ksal> can someone help me?
<ksal> i had no problem on fedora
<stdin> asfak: changing it to this should work hopefully http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46591/
<asfak> ok
<sylvain-fr> erf
<ksal> kubuntu is known of great ability to find any device and automatically configure it. what's with that printer then?
<sylvain-fr> thank you
<stdin> !print | ksal
<ubotu> ksal: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<MementoMori> jhutchins: thank you for your previous link but it does not explain at all linux system groups
<sylvain-fr> thank you stdin
<sylvain-fr> bye
<stdin> bye
<emilsedgh> aah
<Radi01> stdin: sorry about the hard time I gave you earlier.
<jhutchins> MementoMori: You can't have read it all yet.
<jhutchins> MementoMori: Besides, there's more.
<ksal> geez
<ksal> it doesn't help me!
<ksal> stdin: i have everything installed
<jhutchins> MementoMori: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-8.0-Manual/admin-primer/ch-acctsgrps.html
<jhutchins> MementoMori: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-8.0-Manual/admin-primer/ch-acctsgrps.html
<stdin> wow, power went "poof" for a sec :p
<jhutchins> (woops)
<jhutchins> MementoMori: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/system-administrator/ch-sysadmin-users.html
<Radi01>  stdin: sorry about the hard time I gave you earlier.
<stdin> Radi01: did you?
<Radi01> k
<stdin> really, I don't remember :p
<jhutchins> MementoMori: http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/oreilly/linux/news/linuxanatomy_0101.html
<Radi01> The upside down text?
<jhutchins> ksal: go to the cups web page and look for your printer model to see if it is supported.
<stdin> Radi01: I remember the upside-down text, just not the "hard time"
<tiezzi> ciao a tutti
<stdin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ksal> jhutchins: geez, it is supported!
<ksal> you won't help me, bye
<MementoMori> jhutchins: I read the relevant parts (searching for groups I havent read the filsystem chapter). but thank you for that list!
<jhutchins> ksal: k, no problem then.
<SoulChild> HI ALL! How must i configure grub to load vista from my extended device /dev/sda5 ???
<sigma_> how do i share a gprs internet connection in kubuntu? from my pc to others on the network
<maduser> vista as defult?
<sigma_> windows had a simple sharing dialog, don't see that anywhere in kubuntu
<jhutchins> MementoMori: RedHat made it a standard to have each user be primarily a member of his own group.  Other systems have them be members of "users" or something like that.  Many programs use groups for cross-program access (ie a program running as a member of the apache group has access to web pages).
<jhutchins> MementoMori: There are also "traditional" groups that are holdovers from multi-user Unix mainframes.  They're all included so that programs will be more portable.
<Marchese> ciao
<jhutchins> MementoMori: Usually system groups will have a GID of less than 500.
<jhutchins> MementoMori: Depending on the system, for some it's 100, for others 1000.
<warren_> hello
<warren_> i need some help
<trillis> Hey everyone...
<trillis> Haha, me too.
<warren_> i installed wine from source but it was buggy
<stdin> sigma_: the way I did it a while ago was to install firestarter and use that to set it up
<warren_> and now i would like to remove itr
<warren_> but
<warren_> i don't have the source anymore, i removed manually files
<Radi01> hey trillis how did kopete work out.
<trillis> sux0rz.
<Radi01> oi
<sigma_> warren: use the ubuntu deb if you want to install wine
<warren_> and now when installing a deb package of it it doesn't work
<trillis> Couldn't get it to load the AIM info, got everything else to work though.
<warren_> yeah i know
<warren_> but i didn't do it
<sigma_> stdin: is firestarter available in the ubuntu repo's?
<Radi01> Interesting.
<stdin> sigma_: yeah
<trillis> Hey stdin: Is there a way to make mplayer not have the white sides when watching a widescreen movie?
<MementoMori> jhutchins: the info I'm looking for is: a user in the x group can do this this and this, a user in the y group can do this and that
<stdin> trillis: never seen that, shows a black border for me
<Radi01> trillis: vlc does the rest do not.
<trillis> :(
<trillis> I have an ati graphics card, could that be the problem?
<Radi01> mozilla vlc plugin
<jhutchins> MementoMori: Linux can also use acl's.
<stdin> trillis: you can try using the "-aspect" and "-monitoraspect" options
<Radi01> no
<trillis> sudo apt-get install vlc-mozzila-plugin?
<Radi01> ya
<Radi01> i tried aspect..dont work
<Radi01> aspect also screwed up x..
<stdin> trillis: it's best to remove mozilla-mplayer before installing another plugin
<MementoMori> jhutchins: for example: the first user created in the gusty installation is in admin and adm groups. What privileges gives adm to me?
<sigma_> stdin: thanks il take a look, hope it works! i think that should be a applet in kubuntu that caters for file-sharing
<jhutchins> Radi01: The options on mplayer are pretty complex (and very extensive), but just switching to vlc might be easier.
<Radi01> good point..sry
<jhutchins> MementoMori: For one thing the ability to use sudo.
<Radi01> exactly
<trillis> k...
<stdin> sigma_: there is an applet for file sharing
<trillis> So.. sudo apt-get uninstall mplayer?
<jhutchins> MementoMori: In other distros that might be configured for the group "wheel".
<sigma_> stdin: but it doesn't cater for internet sharing or does it?
<stdin> trillis: mozilla-mplayer
<trillis> k
<MementoMori> jhutchins: but for the use of sudo I have to be in the admin group not in adm
<stdin> sigma_: internet connection sharing isn't the same as file sharing
<jhutchins> MementoMori: Thousands of programs, millions of programmers, a hundred different ways to do just about anything.
<MementoMori> $ sudo grep "%adm" /etc/sudoers
<MementoMori> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<stdin> sigma_: to share your internet connection you need to change/create some iptables rules, firestarter is a nice GUI for it
<trillis> uninstall doesn't seem to be a command...
<stdin> trillis: remove :)
<Radi01> I dont know the -r command
<sigma_> stdin: ya i read about the iptables stuff, didn't have a clue what those guys were going on about
<trillis> heheh
<MementoMori> jhutchins: ok but maybe I should check the LSB doc for a stardard view about groups...
<MementoMori> shouldnt I?
<stdin> sigma_: it's all extremely complicated :p
<trillis> stdin: You should rename to 'God".
<Radi01> hahaha
<jhutchins> trillis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<stdin> trillis: nah, I don't want the attention ;)
<jhutchins> sigma_:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<pidzam> hi all
<sigma_> stdin: so thats how microsoft made so much cash :)
<BluesKaj> stdin, how about linuxgod ?  :)
<stdin> BluesKaj: even worse :p
<BluesKaj> ; )
<trillis> I want "sudo apt-get install vlc-mozilla-plugin?
<stdin> use linux for >10 years and you'll probably know as mush as me :)
<Radi01> Linux/gooru/god/dont ask again/   lol
<MementoMori> jhutchins: by default I'm in adm dip video plugdev netdev powerdev groups and I dont know why... I only want to get this knowledge
<Radi01> mozilla-vlc-plugin
<trillis> ah
<Mergitur> is there any wasy way to see if I've successfully upgraded to kubuntu 7.10 from 7.04? I had the upgrade process crash on me earlier about halfway through. I think I've got it now, but I'm not sure.
<trillis> It still said no to me :()
<trillis> :(
<Radi01> I've been up 16 hrs tired.
<asfak> stdin, thanks for the help, but nothing helps. i get this message
<asfak> asfak@asfakpc:~$ neverball
<asfak> neverball: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<asfak> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<stdin> !version | Mergitur
<ubotu> Mergitur: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Radi01> system adept.....mozilla vlc plugin
<trillis> heheh
<[[Charlie]]> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<[[Charlie]]> !bash
<trillis> !stdin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stdin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trillis> Awe...
<stdin> asfak: not a clue on that one, try asking on their forum (if they have one)
<stdin> the bot does know me, he's just keeping it on the down-low
<Mergitur> stdin: yes, but it claimed that I was running 7.10 immediatelly after the upgrade process had crashed.
<trillis> How come sometimes Adept manager won't load for me?
<asfak> thanks
<Radi01> no it didnt
<stdin> Mergitur: if you run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and nothing installs, then you should be at gutsy
<pidzam> hehe
<trillis> Is there anyway to make my Linux look cool?
<Mergitur> stdin: ah, alright. I did that and nothing installs. I guess I'm good then. Thanks
<trillis> Skins?
<stdin> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Radi01> sudo apt-get look cool
<llutz> trillis: remove X
<trillis> What's x?
<stdin> !X
<LjL> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xoqa> 'ello, installed some icons through apt, but they aren't showing up in the control center, any reason why this may be so?
<trillis> adept manager didn't find anything for 'mozilla vlc plugin'.
<stdin> !info mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Radi01> U have to scroll to mozilla to find it
<ubotu> mozilla-plugin-vlc: multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 37 kB, installed size 144 kB
<RxDx> please, how can i install KDE4 on my Gutsy?
<Radi01> beg
<Radi01> j/k
<Radi01> it is in repro
<trillis> oh.. the vlc is last..
<Radi01> D1oh!
<Radi01> hey trillis: U on kde or text
<trillis> kde
<Radi01> k
<MementoMori> MementoMori:
<trillis> It's installing.
<MementoMori> !repos | MementoMori
<trillis> What's a good kde skin?
<Radi01> nice  U will like it..when the display says (no video) its loading
<stdin> trillis: search, try, repeat
<nosrednaekim> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Mergitur> RxDx: there are instructions from the frontpage of kubuntu.org
<Radi01> kde-look.org is cool.
<rick_> Hello, I'm using kubuntu. How do I change my display mode?
<Radi01> mode?
<rick_> screen resalution
<RxDx> Mergitur, thanks :)
<trillis> System Settings
<trillis> >Display
<rick_> I looked under system settings
<Radi01> system settings/monitor and display
<trillis> I don't have a monitor icon on my system settings...
<jalbert> Hey all
<jalbert> I'm experiencing a weird bug here
<Radi01> trillis:I have 1 for sale.
<|TroubleMaker|> when partitioning a slave drive from the command line the command should look like: "$ parted -i hdb mkpart primary ext2 0 4000" right? for aprox 4 gig ext 2 partition???? or should i use another command?
<rick_> there is no monitor and display under settings
<Radi01> U have kde?
<jalbert> whenever I load a website that has a Flash applet embedded, my keyboard stops working
<ubuntu> need help with Kubuntu pendrive making settings persistent, any takers??
<rick_> I'm using the kde version of ubunto. Does that matter?
<stdin> |TroubleMaker|: you can use qtparted for a GUI
<nosrednaekim> rick_: make sure you have the package "kubuntu-desktop" and all of its dependencies
<Radi01> it should be there
<rick_> can it be installed as a package?
<trillis> Radi01: Heheh, you have an icon for sale?
<Radi01> ya lol
<|TroubleMaker|> stdin, *sigh* yes i know but this is for my linux class and im looking to verify i understood the man page right..... we are supposed to be working from CLI but i dont have a second drive to mess with.
<stdin> rick_: you should have something that looks like http://img92.imageshack.us/img92/1528/systemsettingstw5.png
<ubuntu> How to I ge the pen drive to list the kernels, It always goes straight into the live mode where I can't save any settings.
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: never done a persistent, but as soon as the bios exits hit "esc" until you see the grub kernel list (or boot up starts, which it shouldn;t)
<rick_> nos_ how do I install or know if the kubuntu-desktop is installed?
<Cem_UNAL> hi folks
<Cem_UNAL> i am upgrading to 8.04
<stdin> |TroubleMaker|: besides the fact you're missing "/dev/"  before hdb, yeah, that should make a primary partition of about 2gb at the start of /dev/hdb
<Cem_UNAL> is it kde4?
<stdin> *4gb
<stdin> Cem_UNAL: no
<llutz> rick_: apt-cache policy  kubuntu-desktop
<|TroubleMaker|> stdin thanks man, without a drive to play with i feel a little handicapped on this topic...no experimentation to veirfy my understanding
<stdin> Cem_UNAL: and why in the world are you upgrading to 8.04 ?
<Cem_UNAL> stdin: tx
<|TroubleMaker|> its a online class
<jobbe> hey, is there a nice way to tell the display manager (in my case kdm) to use a different Xorg server than the one installed by kubuntu? I compiled a more recent version which lives in /opt/xorg/bin
<nosrednaekim> rick_: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<stdin> |TroubleMaker|: a small usb pen drive would work just as well (if you have one), adjusting the size ofcourse
<ubuntu> it stop and I get the options f1 -f10  and if I pick anything like rescue mode, it can't find the kernel. IT does the memtest alright. Maybe I need to take a close look at the grub.conf
<trillis> sudo apt-get remove hardrive? :-D
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: yeah, probably.
<|TroubleMaker|> stdin, good idea maybe i can lay hands on one later today =)
<Cem_UNAL> stdin: curiosity :)
<Cem_UNAL> only curiosity
<stdin> Cem_UNAL: as long as you remember it most likely *will* break, a lot. and it's not supported in here...
<rick_> nos_ I found the setting and it worked fine, thanks!
<nosrednaekim> rick_: great!
<Cem_UNAL> stdin: my machine is not important it is ony desktop machine
<stdin> jobbe: replace "ServerCmd=/usr/bin/X -br" with "ServerCmd=/opt/xorg/bin -br" in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<didoman> how to edit perl local settings?
<jobbe> ok thanks alot :)
 * Cem_UNAL ./upgrade complete && tx && bye
<jobbe> that's what I was looking for
 * Cem_UNAL reboot
<stdin> jobbe: erm, "ServerCmd=/opt/xorg/bin/X -br" rather (forgot the 'X')
 * trillis ponders how to install a theme...
<stdin> !changethemes | trillis
<ubotu> trillis: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<didoman> how to edit perl local settings?
<stdin> !repeat | didoman
<stdin> wake up ubotu
<stdin> !repeat
<ubotu> didoman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
 * trillis pokes ubotu
<didoman> ok sory
<jobbe> cya soon (hopefully... :D)
<trillis> stdin: The kubuntu link for eye candy said the page doesn't exist.
<stdin> trillis: which one
<nosrednaekim> hey stdin, you a member now?
<stdin> nosrednaekim: yep :)
<Hizzle> Just figured out my sound card isn't working and been looking for a website for intel sound card drivers
<nosrednaekim> stdin: congrats :D
<rothchild> hi, does anyone know any easy way around doing this: http://www.thisismobility.com/blog/?p=156
<Hizzle> anyone know of any good help sites or driver sites?
<nosrednaekim> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<nosrednaekim> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<trillis> I hope I don't destroy my comp by 'sudo apt-get install dekorator'.
<rothchild> all I want is to hear the audio on video from my phone
<nosrednaekim> rothchild: wow... I didn't understand any of that. audio/video is ONE place I've never ventured :D
<trillis> stdin: the one ubotu gave me.
<stdin> trillis: which link exactly?
<jhutchins> Hizzle: You probably want the alsa project page.
<jalbert> I'm experiencing a weird bug here
<jalbert> whenever I load a website that has a Flash applet embedded, my keyboard stops working
<jalbert> anybody ever hear of this bug?
<jhutchins> jalbert: What browser?
<nosrednaekim> jalbert: search the non-flash part of google ;)
<gan|y|med> hi
<nosrednaekim> hi gan|y|med
<gan|y|med> in kernel 2.6.23.1 does CFQ = CFS??
<Megget> When I run Ktorrent, It works fine for a few minutes, and den I suddenly loose my internetconnection. Help anyone?
<killermach> I have a PDA phone, and I want to convert some of my OGG files to MP3 to use on my phone, what should I install to convert ogg to mp3?
<nosrednaekim> gan|y|med: well, the  2.6.23 does have a CFS, i'm not sure of CFQ is another name for it or not.
<gan|y|med> i cannot find cfs in the config
<jalbert> this is Firefox 2.0 something
<trillis> !themes
<nosrednaekim> !convert
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> gan|y|med: try #linux
<jalbert> 2.0.0.10
<gan|y|med> thx
<fitoria_> hi I just installed compiz fusion and i cant put the cube effect just 2 desktops
<nosrednaekim> Megget: losing your internet is a natural by-product of bit-torrenting ;)
<jalbert> the non-flash part of google?
<nosrednaekim> jalbert: a joke... sorry, twas bad :D
<gan|y|med> what an obvious, but eternally useful hint. why didn't i get the idea :)
<stdin> fitoria_: #compiz-fusion is the place for compiz support
<fitoria_> thanks
<BluesKaj> killermach, soundKonverter
<nosrednaekim> fitoria_: BTW, its in "general settings->desktop size-> horizaontal desktop size" within ccsm
<nosrednaekim> gan|y|med: I don't think many of is here recompile the kernel.... but over at #linux thats childs-play :D
<rothchild> nosrednaekim did you look at http://www.3gpp.org/ it beggars belief! ;-o
<bfrog> is there a guide on how to make src.deb's
<bfrog> or whatever their called
<trillis> !dekorator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dekorator - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> bfrog: create them, or install them?
<killermach> BluesKaj: thanks..
<bfrog> create
<trillis> :-\
<bfrog> I need to make my own packages
<stdin> !packaging | bfrog
<ubotu> bfrog: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<The_Loller> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<bfrog> thanks
<BluesKaj> killermach, ym :)
<stdin> !it | The_Loller
<ubotu> The_Loller: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BluesKaj> err YW
<The_Loller> o sorry
<BluesKaj> well, gotta go clear some snow ...big storm here last night
<trillis> !domino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> trillis: you can /msg ubotu something    to see if ubotu has what you want
<iceEra> "!Vlc exs"
<trillis> I jsut want to install a theme :(
<trillis> But I have to download abunch of other programs apparently.
<Megget> nosrednaekim: okej :) Is there some other program I could use, like dc++?
 * genii sips a coffee
<iceEra> ni
<iceEra> you can just download what you need
<iceEra> :)
<nosrednaekim> Megget: I was just kidding... Ktorrent should not do that.
<stdin> trillis: are you following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu  ?
<trillis> Er.. hehe no.
<iceEra> Or you can just create one your self
<iceEra> trillis
<Megget> nosrednaekim: hehe, okej... any idea why it does that?
<nosrednaekim> Megget: erm no, but I don't use Ktorrent either, so IDK.... could it be your ISP?
<trillis> I tired, but I can't seem to make them look transparent and cool, and the bar at the bottom of my screen never changes colors.
<Megget> I don't know, hope I figure it out. Thank's anyway!
<Mergitur> when I try to install kdm-kde4 I get an error (dpkg: error processing kdm-kde4 (--configure). Entire thing can be found at http://pastebin.com/d4f21ce34
<iceEra> http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=40
<iceEra> there you have a good site for Themes and stuff trillis
<trillis> I just don't know how to install it.
<iceEra> :p
<nosrednaekim> Mergitur: don't worry about it... kde4 still works
<nosrednaekim> I get the same error
<harmental> hey guys...where does firefox store its bookmarks in kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> harmental: ~/.mozilla somwhere
<barberan> hello
<nosrednaekim> hey barberan
<barberan> Could you advice a smallest ftp server under kununtu ?
<stdin> Mergitur: you don't need kdm-kde4
<llutz> barberan: vsftpd
<stdin> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<nosrednaekim> barberan: I think kubuntu comes with a ftp server, dosn't it?
<barberan> is it easy enough?
<stdin> nosrednaekim: no, it has a small http server with the public file server applet though
<iceEra> what is the best program to use for downloading mp3 and stuff?
<barberan> probably i must write it by my self)
<NickPresta> barberan, proftpd is great and it has a GUI to configure, I believe (gproftp or something).
<stdin> iceEra: the browser you legally bought it with
<trillis> I downloaded a theme... Now what do I do?
<nosrednaekim> trillis: go into the theme manager and select "open theme"
<trillis> Wheres the theme manager?
<Radi01> oi
<nosrednaekim> system settings->appearance
<Radi01> appearance
<iceEra> trillis,
<trillis> Import scheme?
<iceEra> look in Personal message
<trillis> Yeah?
<iceEra> nooo
<trillis> I don't see a pm..
<Radi01> its 13:43/pm
<SoulChild> If i enter "grub" and type ("setup (hd0)") i get "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition" !!!
<stdin> trillis: try closing system settings, press Alt-F2 and type in "kcontrol" then go to "Appearance & Themes" > "Theme Manager"
<Radi01> trillis register your nic to pvt
<trillis> I just did.
<Radi01> brb
<nosrednaekim> SoulChild: shouldn't that be "setup (hd0,1)" if it wants a partition?
<stdin> you should do "root hd0,0" or similar first
<SoulChild> nosrednaekim: no i want to install do MBA
<SoulChild> stdin: i did
<stdin> SoulChild: try just " grub-install "(hd0)" " from the bash command line
<iceEra> what is the best program to use for downloading mp3 and stuff?
<barberan> wget
<barberan> )
<trillis> Is a .desktop a theme file?
<rothchild> how do I recompile ffmpeg to include amr support? I have the files for ffmpeg and 3gp but am not sure about the process from here
<iceEra> dont you have a .sh file?
<referi> привет всем
<stdin> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<referi> здравствуйте убунтяне
<referi> !ru
<Hamra> is the version upgrade button in gutsy still the same bug? i havent seen it for some while
<trillis> I thought my eyes broke when I saw the russian text...
<referi> where is Russian users ?
<Stilo> is there a german channel for kubuntu?
<stdin> referi: /join #ubuntu-ru
<iceEra> Kubuntu.ru?
<referi> thanks
<stdin> !de | Stilo
<ubotu> Stilo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Stilo> thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> besides it being blasphemy is there any negative reasons why not to run gnome apps in kde
<Paddy_EIRE> e.g. evolution
<stdin> they takes slightly longer to load at first
<bfrog> do I just apt-get install emerald and it'll work?
<bfrog> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<referi> sudo apt-get install emerald
<referi> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<hannes``> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jabapyth> how do i desable the default middle click behavior?
<hannes``> i have problems with my knetwork manager.. there is no more list wich shows me the available wlan networks when i click on the icon
<trillis> I take it I can't just download a theme, then extract the files, go to the theme manager and then install new theme, and expect there to be a file in there that will allow me install the theme easily... So... What will I have to do?
<hannes``> Also i cant connect to my home network.. can anybody help me?
<xbehave> im using konversation how do i hide join/parts
<eduard> dvd
<trillis> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<eduardo> en español cual era?
<trillis> spanish
<trillis> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<eduardo> gracias
<trillis> no prob heheh
<referi> !russia
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<referi> !mevdev
<referi> !ьумвум
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mevdev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<referi> !Stalin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stalin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<referi> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<trillis> arg... How do I make my themes available to select in theme manager?
<LjL> xbehave: settings / configure konversation / general / chat windows / hide joins and parts
<LjL> behavior not general
<xbehave> thx
<[ifr0g]> !cnr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cnr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flake> in kde, where can i find trackerd to disable it
<referi> how many peoples around you use windows and how many of them do you turn on true linux way ?
<jhutchins> referi: Only the people who can actually benefit from it.
<jhutchins> trillis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<trillis> I'm retarded.
<trillis> I kept downloaidng KDM skins...
<trillis> Not KDE.
<skyfalcon866> do i need kde 3.5.8 to run kde 4
<joey722> how can i configure hotmail and gmail with kontact?
<drarem> ok I did a sudo apt-get remove trackerd, but it still shows in TOP and guess where.. at the top of the list
<drarem> I tried kill all and kill, doesn't get rid of it
<drarem> wth man???
<drarem> I did log off but didn't reboot
<jhutchins> drarem: what level kill signal did you send it?
<drarem> sudo kill 6246
<jhutchins> drarem: You've uninstalled the package, but the program is still loaded in memory and running.
<jhutchins> drarem: k, try sudo kill -15 6246
<drarem> nope
<drarem> thinking I need to reboot
<drarem> 103% cpu
<jhutchins> drarem: ok, last resort is sudo kill -9 6246
<drarem> it's dead, thanks
<ns8> en español
<ns8> spanish please
<scooter_> how can i fix a broken arts file?
<ns8> wey
<ns8> i need help
<ns8> but i donnt speack english
<ns8> en español
<ubuntu_> Hello?
<referi> do you now the hot key to kill the most usage cpu process ?
<ubuntu_> Woot.
<ns8> donde tengo que ir
<GradeFPoultry> I just booted in Kubuntu.
<GradeFPoultry> Anyone ever actually talk in these ?
<GradeFPoultry> ><
<nado> lol
<ns8> en español
<ns8> en español
<ns8> en español
<ns8> en español
<ns8> en español
<ns8> en español
<nado> hi guis
<ns8> en español
<ns8> en español
<ns8> en español
<GradeFPoultry> CALLETE
<ns8> en español
<ns8> en español
<scooter_> que lastimas
<ns8> en español
<ns8> en español
<ns8> en español
<ns8> en español
<ns8> en español
<ns8> en español
<ns8> me calle
<ns8> pero donde en español hoijo
<nado> kick plz?
<ns8> PLJKRT
<ns8> lo q sea
<ns8> pero enespañol
<Chousuke_> eh
<Stilo> !de
<GradeFPoultry> So I'm new to IRC's and Linux. So I have no idea what I'm doing.
<Chousuke_> !es :p
<GradeFPoultry> Fun!
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es :p - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nado> could anybody help me? i can't get licq to work
<Chousuke_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<scooter_> join the club poultry
<GradeFPoultry> Yay.
<GradeFPoultry> Is this the only server I can join on Kubuntu?
<scooter_> i think so
<GradeFPoultry> ...bummer.
<nado> !licq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about licq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scooter_> yea
<scooter_> cuz nobody here knows how to help me
<ns8> gracias
<GradeFPoultry> Heh.
<GradeFPoultry> My Kopete keeps crashing when I try to connect to MSN.
<scooter_> can someone help me fix my "broken" arts file?
<trillis> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<scooter_> i cant do n e thing with apt
<nado> scooter_: what do u mean?
<scooter_> in konsole
<jhutchins> GradeFPoultry: There are kubuntu channels on other networks, but freenode's the biggest.
<scooter_> the apt command doesnt work and it says i have something wrong with my "arts" file
<scooter_> when i open adept it says my arts file is "broken"
<jhutchins> GradeFPoultry: You might try pidgin instead of kopete.
<GradeFPoultry> Oh.
<GradeFPoultry> Why's that?
<nado> hmm sorry never heard of that kind of error
<GradeFPoultry> I've used pidgin before on XP.
<GradeFPoultry> Nevermind.
<jhutchins> !aptfix | scooter_
<ubotu> scooter_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jhutchins> GradeFPoultry: Might be easier is all.
<GradeFPoultry> Okay.
<nado> so nobody in here knows why my licq won't start?
<jhutchins> GradeFPoultry: Working out why msn and any given chat client aren't working on a given day...
<skyfalcon866> is kde simple
<jhutchins> nado: Have you tried starting it in a console and seeing what errors it reports?
<scooter_> "errors were encountered while processng arts"
<nado> jhutchins: nope, mom plz
<nado> err....
<jhutchins> scooter_: you might need to remove the arts package and restart it.
<nado> $ licq
<jhutchins> scooter_: er, reinstall.
<nado> 21:00:14: [WRN] IniFile: Warnung, Schlüsselwort wurde nicht gefunden.
<scooter_> ok how do i do that
<nado>                 Datei         = /home/nado/.licq//licq.conf
<nado>                 Abschnitt     = [licq]
<nado>                 Schlüsselwort = "Version"
<nado> 21:00:14: [ERR] IniFile: Warning, I/O read error.
<nado>                 File  = /home/nado/.licq//owner.uin
<nado>                 Error = No such file or directory
<nado> 21:00:14: [ERR] Upgrade failed. Please save your licq directory and
<nado>                 report this as a bug.
<jhutchins> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<scooter_> its not letting me do anything in konsole
<nado> thx ;)
<jhutchins> "Schlüsselwort"! I love german.
<Kachna> hi,what's the easiest(fastest to set-up) ftp server available? :P
<nado> katchna: proftpd
<jhutchins> Kachna: Standard warning: running an FTP server is the best way to get hacked, even if you know what you're doing.
<jhutchins> Kachna: proftpd or vsftpd
<Kachna> nado: thx,will try
<nado> Kachna: make sure to install gproftpd plugin
<Kachna> jhutchins: well,i need it just for a while...:-)
<nado> its the gui
<jhutchins> Kachna: better to use scp if you can.
<GradeFPoultry> Well guys.
<GradeFPoultry> I'm about to install Kubuntu.
<GradeFPoultry> Wish me luck.
<GradeFPoultry> Hehe.
<jhutchins> scooter_: Did you try unlocking the apt database as ubotu told you to do?
<blackflag> !openca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openca - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kachna> jhutchins: yep,i use scp usually,but now i want one guy to upload some stuff to me,so i think ftp is the easiest way for both :-)
<nado> so jhutchins u know something about my licq problem?
<Kachna> thanks a lot guys ;)
<jhutchins> nado: Looks like what it says it is, a bug.
<jhutchins> nado: Bad configuration file.  You could try moving/renaming it and starting with a blank one.
<nado> ok will try that
<nado> thx
<jhutchins> !info licq
<ubotu> licq: ICQ client (base files). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-2 (gutsy), package size 627 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<jhutchins> nado: There are other clients.
<nado> jhutchins: but i like this one ;)
<nado> kopete i.e. sucks imo
<GradeFPoultry> Why?
<nado> don't really know
<nado> i just don't like the handling
<nado> jhutchins: what client do you use?
<jhutchins> pidgin when i use one, konversation for IRC.
<GradeFPoultry> I'm off guys.
<nado> aight i'm off, cya
<pwolanin> anyone have advice for this scenario:  I did a 7.04 to 7.10 Ubuntu upgrade, and then essentialy moved over to Kubuntu by installing KDE with apt-get
<pwolanin> the problem is that now when logged in as the admin user, many of the admin function are inaccessible
<pwolanin> for example - try to use the GUI to change the video setup
<sossio> ciao a tutti
<BluesKaj> !it | sossio
<ubotu> sossio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sossio> ciao a tutti
<BluesKaj> pwolanin, try installing kubuntu-desktop
<michael_> hi all
<BluesKaj> !hi | michael_
<ubotu> michael_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<michael_> thank you thank you
<michael_> I think I have set everything up but my sound
<michael_> think anyone here can help?I have sound blaster
<pwolanin> BluesKaj: that's what I did install - so aftrer disabling the Gnmoe login screen, I see the kubuntu login screen, menus, etc.
<machrider> hey guys, i just booted up a 7.10 kubuntu CD, X starts, but then a window appears saying it can't start kstartupconfig
<machrider> if i try to run kstartupconfig myself, i get a missing symbol from a Qt library
<machrider> anyone seen this?
<BluesKaj> michael_,,try this:  k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<michael_> I get sound, but coupled with major static
<michael_> ok
<michael_> ok cool, now to find some sound to est    :o)
<BluesKaj> pwolanin, were you previously setup to autologin your PW with Gnome ?
<pwolanin> BluesKaj: no - I had the gnome face-choose login screen
<machrider> i don't understand how the kubuntu CD could not work out of the box
<machrider> maybe i'll just go get ubuntu, and install kde desktop myself
<michael_> still get staic
<michael_> static
<joey722> is there a way to configure hotmail with kontact??
<BluesKaj> michael_, open kmix and enable Master & PCM on the output tab , then CD & IEC playback (if listed) in the Input tab , next make sure Mix & IEC958 (if applicable) are enabled in the Switches tab , then click on Settings/Configure Kmix and apply
<michael_> ok
<machrider> i figured.  no help here.
<BluesKaj> joey722, I think you have to configure that in hotmail itself , to send email to kmail inbox...I don't use hotmail but it works with gmail
<TimS> Can Krita open PSDs
<michael_> ahh, I thought that one was going to work, but still havvvv static
<chx> pwolanin: hi
<pwolanin> chx: hey!
<pwolanin> chx: I took your advice and put kubuntu on - though some functionality is broke - I figured better to ask here than bother you
<chx> ah
<BluesKaj> michael_, find your soundcard : cat /proc/asound/cards , then set it as default : sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<michael_> ok
<michael_> with the "" ?  Sorry for the dumb question
<osman47> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> michael_, "name of soundcard" ? yes
<michael_> I get this message:;;     Please note that you are attempting to run asoundconf as a privileged superuser, which may have unintended consequences.
<michael_> then it takes me to the prompt
<michael_> did it do it?
<BluesKaj> michael_, are you the only user ?
<michael_> yes
<BluesKaj> that should set the default ok
<michael_> I still have static
<michael_> un
<michael_> oops
<BluesKaj> michael_, in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key , and bring the volume ctrls down to 70% or so , not in the red
<michael_> unless I need to refresh the video I'm watching on google
<michael_> ok
<BluesKaj> michael_,you may need to relogin or even reboot ..
<michael_> ok, I have 5.1 suround, and the levels were mostly at 100%
<BluesKaj> too high
<michael_> now they are at 70% or lower
<michael_> (out of the red)
<BluesKaj> good
<michael_> does tone matter? its muted
<michael_> I'll restart now
<michael_> bummer, still have static
<michael_> I'm getting what sounds like feed back, but my mic is muted and the mic boost is off
<BluesKaj> michael_, turn down your "line" vol ctrl , then try a tune with whatever player you like to use ... forget the website video for a sec , that may be a a different matter
<michael_> ahh ok
<michael_> ok down to 25 %
<anetahello> hello
<michael_> (in kmixer)
<tom|wech> HuHu zusammen
<michael_> is alsa tuned automaticly when I use kmixer
<michael_> ?
<GrahamA> Hey, I've got an issue playing DVDs with Kaffeine: I'm getting this error, any ideas? Error reading NAV packet.
<ptw> "Seems like spam could be used to actually get a message out in a very quick and widespread way about injustice, working for peace, and other political issues.  Why hasn't this happened yet? Spamming is so easy and inexpensive - seems like a perfect tool for subversion."
<ptw> WORLD PEACE THROUGH MARIJUANA   www.havethisbook.com   very interesting FREE non-fiction, enjoy, newly updated!
<ptw> :]
<BluesKaj> michael_,yes
<michael_> ok
<michael_> static
<BluesKaj>  ptw, this not the place advert your beliefs
<podr0znik> hello
<NickPresta> hello podr0znik
<podr0znik> just curious - I tried to upgrade yesterday to 7.10 and experienced some problems, am I the only one? :)
<BluesKaj> well michael_ , that pretty well exhaust my knowledge and ability to solve your problem ...can anyone else help with some suggestions ?
<michael_> thank you BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> podr0znik, FYI , I tried to use the adept upgrader but the repos connection failed 3 times , so i just did a regular clean install
<BluesKaj> sorry I couldn't do more , michael_ :(
<Sunriseboy> Hello everyone!
<podr0znik> BluesKaj, during downloading/installing I had a REAL system jam, you know, such events which belong more to Windows
<michael_> :o)
<podr0znik> I tried later a clean install and got again errors, KDE didn't want to switch to admin mode, and sth more what I forgot already.
<podr0znik> For now I returned to 7.04 which was good anyway ;)
<BluesKaj> 7.04 is a fine OS , IMO :)
<michael_> its strange, I have not been able to get my sound working since edgy. Dapper and older works fine
<podr0znik> Now I have sth else - I put in a DVD with all documents, but it's not automatically mounting/opening. Actually I cannot even find the contents of the disc. But when I start the burning program it says "Documents (Complete Data DVD-R)"
<BluesKaj> which soundcard michael_ ?
<michael_> Audigy
<podr0znik> do I have to mount it now manually (and if yes, with which command, because I'm not of the Linux command line generation)?
<michael_> all other distros (that I have tried) work fine as well
<kyled185> michael_, I wouldn't know how to fix it, but I had an audigy and I had to enable digital out or some other option
<michael_> ooo, I'll try that
<BluesKaj> michael_, maybe your audigy audio drivewrs need upgrading
<michael_> I seen that somewhere
<BluesKaj> err drivers
<michael_> got ya blues   :o)
<crimsun> michael_: download http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh, run it using bash, and tell me the url.
<kyled185> michael_, yeah, just one by one enable options and see if anything makes it works (you might have to unmute and/or adjust some volume stuff)
<BluesKaj> kyled185, we went thru that routine
<michael_> where do I search for bash?
<kyled185> BluesKaj, oh ok well then I wouldn't be of any more help
<crimsun> michael_: you have bash already.  I meant, bash /path/to/where/you/downloaded/the/script
<michael_> ha, sorry I'm a noob
<martinw> When I first ran KDE it gave me a wizard and told me where to find the wizard again. But now I can't find the wizard again. Where is it?
<podr0znik> michael_, welcome to the club :)
<michael_> :)
<BluesKaj> crimsun, pls don't assume ppl here know about bash
 * martinw wants in to the club two.
<crimsun> BluesKaj: (sure, that's why I mentioned it.  It'll fail utterly with dash.)
<michael_> I cant find bash in my menu
<crimsun> michael_: use a Konsole :)
<michael_> got ya
<crimsun> michael_: where did you save the script?  On your Desktop?
<BluesKaj> michael_, run it in the terminal by cd to the downloaded script
<michael_> hmmm, there wasnot script
<michael_> when I clicked on the link it wanted a program picked from a list to run something
<crimsun> likely Kate/editor?
<crimsun> instead of choosing that option, just choose to save it.
<BluesKaj> crimsun, what's the script do ?
<michael_> ok
<crimsun> BluesKaj: grabs /proc/asound/* info and amixer output
<michael_> ok got it
<michael_> kates reads it
<crimsun> all right, save it onto your Desktop.
<michael_> CHANGELOG="http://bulletproof.servebeer.com/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.changelog"
<michael_> what is that all about?
<michael_> its saved to the desktop
<michael_> hello?
<crimsun> michael_: I gave you the command above to run it.
<crimsun> michael_: see 15 minutes ago in scrollback
<michael_> i did
<michael_> I saved the script
<crimsun> michael_: no, I meant the command to run in Konsole
<michael_> oh oh oh
<crimsun> 16:15 < crimsun> michael_: you have bash already.  I meant, bash /path/to/where/you/downloaded/the/script
<michael_> sorry
<michael_> I cant get it to work
<michael_> its asking me what i want to open the program with
<michael_> what do I tell it?
<michael_> I click "run in terminal" but it wont except it
<Dr_Willis> you are double clicking on the thing? dont.. use the shell...
<Dr_Willis> open up a terminal, cd to where the script is at.
<Dr_Willis> assuming its on your desktop it would be 'cd Desktop'
<Dr_Willis> then run the script with one of the following.
<michael_> ok
<Dr_Willis> ./scriptname     OR
<Dr_Willis> bash ./scriptname
<vsudilov> sh scriptname
<Dr_Willis> thats a 3rd way.  :)
<michael_> permission denied
<Dr_Willis> to which one? all 3 ways?
<michael_> (I dragged and dropped)
<Dr_Willis> drag and dropped what where?
<Dr_Willis> what is it you are even trying to run anyway?
<vladdracus> hey all, I'm new to kubuntu, a friend recommended installing chkrootkit and rkhunter. I'm getting some worrying warning messages when I rana check in rkhunter. namely warnings for "checking for enabled xinetd services" "checking to see  if ssh root access is allowed "/dev for suspicious file types" and "hidden files and directories" chkrootkit reveals nothing but not sure what to make of those messages in rkhunter, anyone have an idea?
<michael_> I saved a script on desktop
<BluesKaj> michael_, right click the script and 'cut ' and then paste it in your "Home Folder"
<PeterPan_> good fire with comprehensive gui and user friendly?
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<michael_> ok done
<michael_> ma, I feel like a retard
<michael_> man
<michael_> lol
<vladdracus> same here micheal!
<Dr_Willis> Think, act, learn. :)
<Dr_Willis> repeat..
<Dr_Willis> The Zen of Linux.
<michael_> think act learn
<michael_> I need to loose the Windows mentality
<vsudilov> you are more or less in charge of what your OS does, not microsoft ;)
<Dr_Willis> Yep. Windows teaches many bad habbits... and hids info that people should know about.
<vladdracus> anyone advice me on the warnings I posted above that I'm getting above in rkhunter?
<BluesKaj> michael_, then right click it and choose properties , copy the whole filename , then open a terminal type cd and paste the file name after a space and hit enter
<vladdracus> *advise*
<michael_> ok
<Dr_Willis> vladdracus ubuntu dosent use  xinetd by defatult as far as i know.
<vsudilov> vladdracus what are those programs meant to do?
<vladdracus> Dr Willis..dont recall installing it..dont even know what it does
<PeterPan_> Dr_Willis:  i need a gui for iptable
<Radi01> firestarter
<vsudilov> Guarddog
<vladdracus> rkhunter and chkroot check for vulnerabilities and trojans on your box
<Dr_Willis> Do you have a reason to think you have been trojaned?
<vladdracus> Dr, I'm, using the firestarter
<vsudilov> hmmm you don't really need antivirus on a linux machine...just don't download random scripts that you dont know what they are
<PeterPan_> Radi01:  i have firestarter installed. but its not asking my to allow or disallow the apps.....................
<Dr_Willis> If this is a new install - i would gues s that the warnings are just being over-protective-cautious.
<vladdracus> Dr, well I have a "friend" hwo I'm starting to get suspicious of. maybe I'm being paranoid but he really knows a lot about linux and I dont so...
<Dr_Willis> PeterPan_ you expecting the firewall to pop up and ask - like windows does? Not sure any of the firewalling tools for linux do that.
<michael_> the file name is just script
<vladdracus> ..just being cautious
<michael_> should there be a .xx
<PeterPan_> Dr_Willis: then what does it do
<vsudilov> vladdracus : if he doesn't have your password, he can't really do much
<Dr_Willis> PeterPan_ it configures the iptables rules. plain and simple.   Windows firewalling  - is more of a 'personal' firewall  i guess you can say.
<michael_> its telling me bad file name
<Dr_Willis> PeterPan_ i dont een worry about firewalls under linux. :) of coruse my router blocks most garbage
<Dr_Willis> michael_ you did make the script excecutable with 'chmod +x scriptname' ?
<vladdracus> vsudilov, good...he is a good friend but maybe I'm being too cautious
<michael_> sorry, it said no such directory
<PeterPan_> Dr_Willis: will it auto block suspercious apps or a hacker. portscaning etc
<Dr_Willis> michael_ you did a typo or somthing basic wrong is my guess.
<michael_> ha, I have no idea what that is
<BluesKaj> ok michael_ sorry try this : type ./alsa-info.sh
<Dr_Willis> PeterPan_ mot really. :) unless you have the proper rules set up
<michael_> lol, you guys rock
<michael_> you just oooz with patience
<Dr_Willis> PeterPan_ it a tool to let you set up the rules  you want.
<PeterPan_> Dr_Willis: how to do that. how to block an app . eg. firefox
<vladdracus> thanks for the help guys
<Dr_Willis> !info lokkit
<ubotu> lokkit: basic interactive firewall configuration tool (console interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.50.22-7.1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 125 kB, installed size 792 kB
<Dodger73> hi all... i thought i'd ask here about the infamous 'i ain't got DMA with gutsy' problem - which I have; anyone have any pointers for me? :)
<Dr_Willis> PeterPan_ no idea on that. ive never needed to block a specific app. I normally block the ports and bad packets of attackers and so on.
<Dodger73> 'sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda' only yields 'HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted for me'
<michael_> BluesKaj: nothing
<PeterPan_> Dr_Willis: well how to do that then
<crimsun> run it with debug and no-upload
<Dodger73> and i can't seem to find any actual solution for that
<Dr_Willis> PeterPan_ http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog/manual2/index.html    for guarddog and for firestarter ---> http://www.debianadmin.com/secure-ubuntu-desktop-using-firestarter-firewall.html
<BluesKaj> michael_, right click on the script choose properties , permissions tab make executable (x)
<PeterPan_> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> Dodger73 are  you even srue that dma is disabled? last i looked into the dma issues.. the change to the libata library broke (sort of) the reporting  and settings by hdparm
<michael_> k
<BluesKaj> michael_, then ./alsa-info.sh in the terminal
<Dodger73> Dr_Willis: i'm pretty sure it is, as my hard drive is dog slow - it worked fine in feisty, but since upgrading to gutsy i get about 5MB/s
<Dodger73> and, of course, hdparm -d /dev/hda tells me it's off ;)
<joey722> i cant install apache fop(kubuntu gutsy) using apt-get while a friend of me (debian) can do it.... please help
<Dr_Willis> !apache
<michael_> ok
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dr_Willis> joey722 its apache2 I think for the package name
<Dodger73> but mainly the performance tells me it's not turned on
<Dr_Willis> !find apache
<ubotu> Found: apache2, apache2-doc, apache2-mpm-event, apache2-mpm-perchild, apache2-mpm-prefork (and 120 others)
<purpleposeidon> joey722: sudo apt-get install apache2
<Dr_Willis> Dodger73 cant really help ya much. Ive not experienced the issue. be intereesting to test with hdparm -Tt /dev/whatever from your install.. and from various live cd's
<michael_> michael@Xavier:~$ ./alsa-info.sh
<michael_> bash: ./alsa-info.sh: No such file or directory
<Dodger73> Timing cached reads:   1174 MB in  2.00 seconds = 587.09 MB/sec and
<Dodger73> Timing cached reads:   1174 MB in  2.00 seconds = 587.09 MB/sec
<Dodger73> argh sorry
<Dodger73> ... and Timing buffered disk reads:   18 MB in  3.33 seconds =   5.40 MB/sec is what i get, which is pretty abysmal
<BluesKaj> michael_, did you move the script to your 'Home folder' , cuz that's where michael@Xavier is looking for it
<joey722> purpleposeidon : i'm looking for install fop (to generate pdf) by using apt-get install fop ... it dosen't work.... but my friend (in debien) did....
<purpleposeidon> joey722: Do apt-cache search PACKAGENAME to find programs
<Dr_Willis> !find fop
<ubotu> Found: r-cran-foptions, xmms-infopipe
<michael_> yes
<michael_> dolphin has Home highlighted
<michael_> (using Gabby)
<michael_> 7.10
 * Dr_Willis thinks  michael_ needs to start over from the begining.. Im not sure whats going on. :)
<Dr_Willis> If i download a script to my Desktop. I would do the following to run it..
<BluesKaj> michael_, open system menu/home folder
<Dr_Willis> cd Desktop               Then    chmod +x script name             then   ./scriptname
<vsudilov> (in the terminal)
<vsudilov> (ie, Konsole if you are use Kubuntu)
<michael_> I get heavy static when any sound played mp3/wav/video on google
<michael_> its open
<BluesKaj> michael_, did you try to play a tune from you hard drive like i suggested eariler
<michael_> yes
<BluesKaj> ok
<michael_> static still
<sivananda> Greets everyone. Has anybody managed to get the ProjectM visualizer working with Amarok in Gutsy?
<Radi01> prijecy M ?
<Radi01> project
<michael_> I'm in home folder
<sivananda> Radi01: yea it's basically an open source rewrite of Milkdrop
<Radi01> oh  ok
<vsudilov> Hey anyone know of a script out there that does the following: Checks external IP address periodically, if its different from your old IP (ie it has changed), send an email to some email address with the new IP address
<Dr_Willis> vsudilov ages ago ive seen such scripts. Youmay want to check out 'dynamic dns scripts'  under google  or dyndns scripts.
<vsudilov> ty
<vzduch> "if you are use Kubuntu".. sounds a bit like "All your base are belong to us".. *gg*
<michael_> 209.7 gig free
<PeterPan_> does any one know a gui to iptabes firewall that auto asks for each connection and app to permit or not. and then makes that rule for future. ? and does not allow any other connection or app unless permited.?
<sstchur> I can't seem to apt-get install anything these days -- I keep getting errors regarding kde-icons-oxygen and kdebase-runtime-data.  Anyone know what that is about?
<twylight> guys
<twylight> what was that doom clone with the doom 2 content?
<Dr_Willis> PeterPan_ never seen such a thing under linux. given the security methods linux uses. Id be suprised if such an app exists.   Good luck googling for that. :)  let us know what you find.
<vsudilov> PeterPan, are you thinking of LittleSnitch for Mac OSX?
<kyled185> sstchur, did you try to install KDE 4 stuff?
<sstchur> kyled185: yes
<PeterPan_> k
<sstchur> kyled185: I got KDE4 running and it worked okay, but I'm not using it at the moment
<sstchur> kyled185: I set it up to be an option to select it when I log in
<michael_> ok, I need a break guys
<Dr_Willis> Linux firewall uses ports rather than executables to allow or deny connections. So if you allow Epiphany Firefox will be able to go as well since they both run on the same port.
<PeterPan_> vsudilov:  i use kubuntu
<michael_> thank you for your help
<michael_> I will return after a while
<kyled185> sstchur, I had a similar problem when I tried to update it to the RC
<vsudilov> PetePan_ Yeah I figure, but it sounds 100% like an application for Mac OSX called LittleSnitch
<michael_> thank you for your help
<vsudilov> ...Which is really really cool
<sstchur> kyled185: what is the solution?  do you know?
<PeterPan> vsudilov:  or most apps of windows do this
<kyled185> sstchur, you've gotta remove the beta stuff, I used aptitude, but it was a while ago and I can't quite remember what the solution was
<PeterPan> vsudilov:  right?
<vsudilov> PeterPan_ I'm not up to date with whats going on with windows...
<kyled185> sstchur, for example it said that kde-oxygen was trying to modify a file, but $somekde4package was using it
<kyled185> sstchur, so I removed that $somekde4package
<PeterPan> k
<kyled185> sstchur, actually, I haven't rebooted yet so ymmv
<Radi01> sudo dpkg --configure -a      worked for me.
<sstchur> kyled185: ymmv?
<sivananda> Anyone here at all who's familiar with the ProjectM music visualizer?
<kyled185> your mileage may vary
<Dr_Willis> PeterPan doing some googling on this. and as far as i can tell iptables just blocks based on ports. so if you want to block MSN which uses port 1863 - a iptales entry to blockit would be -->  /sbin/iptables -t mangle -A PREROUTING -s $IP -p tcp --dport 1863 -j REJECT
<kyled185> - it worked for me no guarantees it'll work for you
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, could you explain what the purpose of chmod +x filename is, previous to the install ?
<Dr_Willis> PeterPan http://www.linuxtopia.org/Linux_Firewall_iptables/x499.html has a lot of really hard core info on the filtering.
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj it makjes the thing executable
<Dr_Willis> othereise you cant run it witn ./whatever
<BluesKaj> ok, thx , so it's the same choosing the make exectable box in properties
<PeterPan> Dr_Willis: where can i get one.  i dont wana add a deny rule for each manualy. i want it to ask when observing any active connection or request.................
<BluesKaj> err the same as
<PeterPan> thx
<Dr_Willis> PeterPan dont think thats going to happen.  reading that site now and i see iptables can filter based on owner. but i see no thing on a specific executable name.
<PeterPan> k
<Dr_Willis> and as for 'asking' that opens up a whole other set of  problems that could spring up. :)
<sivananda> PeterPan: It sounds like you're looking for something that works similar to zonealarm on windoze. Nothin' like that in linux AFAIK
<BluesKaj> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<BluesKaj> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<PeterPan> sivananda: yes
<sstchur> how do i remove kde4?
<PeterPan> Dr_Willis: sivananda then how does a firewall work . eg. a hacker comes and attack or allowed ports. how will i know some thing ingenuine is happening. or a malicous app (very rare) uses the allowed port 80 ?
<vzduch> sstchur: how did you install it?
<sstchur> vzduch: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<vzduch> PeterPan: that's what log files are for
<sstchur> vzduch: but trying to run apt-get remove [ kde packages ] doesn't seem to work
<PeterPan> vzduch:  who will tel me to be alert and watch log files
<sstchur> vzduch: it complains about "unmet dependencies"  -- I guess I need some way to revert back
<sstchur> vzduch: I actually can't apt-get install or remove anything right now -- everything fails
<vzduch> !aptfix | sstchur
<ubotu> sstchur: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dr_Willis> PeterPan  iptables blocks specific data based on specific rules..  You set up rules to block what you consider bad. its  only windows and its 'firewall' that has peole thinking its sdesigned to block malicious apps.  ITS actually designed to stop Malicious packets.
<sivananda> PeterPan: as I understand it, linux generally adopts a philosophy that is diametrically opposite of windoze. Whereas windoze has an 'every port open' approach, and you must choose to close individual ones, linux is the opposite. It has an 'everything closed' approach, and you must choose what you want open...
<sstchur> vzduch: I don't think that's the issue exactly.  The commands run, but if I try to install anything, it complains about unmet dependencies no matter what
<Dr_Willis> PeterPan the proper ip tables rules can detect a port flood or scan or other bad things and block the incoming packets.  and log them . If you set it up that way.
<sstchur> vzduch: but i can try it
 * Dr_Willis agrees with sivananda linux and windows do it from different 'approaches'
<sstchur> vzduch: it tells me to run "apt-get -f install", but when I do, that fails too
<PeterPan> Dr_Willis: well then how to set up proper iptable rules then?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.linuxtopia.org/Linux_Firewall_iptables/index.html  - has some really neat info..
<Dr_Willis> PeterPan define what you want to do.. create the proper ruleset. :)   that url has some examples.
<Dr_Willis> in 'theory' under linux and proper security - you would have the firewall all set up befor the pc ever gets connected to the internet.
<vzduch> sstchur: gimme your sources.list in a pastebin
<sivananda> PeterPan: Altho' it doesn't do anything 'automagically', I would have to say that about the friendliest GUI app i've found for configuring iptables is called Guarddog. It should be available in the repositories...
<Dr_Willis> Normally the rules would be to block everything.. allow in/out the ports you need.
<Dr_Willis> Lokkit, an application that walks you through a few simple steps and configures a basic firewall for you. Lokkit is dead easy to use, and requires very little understanding of firewalls to set up, but it provides few options, and it's not a good choice if you want to set up a complex firewall.
<Dr_Willis> !info lokkit
<ubotu> lokkit: basic interactive firewall configuration tool (console interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.50.22-7.1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 125 kB, installed size 792 kB
<sivananda> !info guarddog
<ubotu> guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 482 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<Dr_Willis> gotta love it whenyou mess up and make a firewall so strong that you cant do anytying :)
<sstchur> vzduch: http://pastebin.us/?show=m3479d938
<sivananda> lol yea...
<PeterPan> sivananda:  thanks
<PeterPan> Dr_Willis: thanks
<vzduch> sstchur: nothing wrong w/ that afaics
<Radi01> I did that with zone labs..they emailed me with a paraniod list to un do/ lol
<vzduch> you might want to uncomment gutsy-backports
<sivananda> something else to keep in mind, if you're behind a router (such as with a home network), then it very likely already has at least a basic firewall. I for example don't even need iptables on my machine...
<vzduch> and if you haven't lately, try 'apt-get update'
<sivananda> PeterPan:  np :)
<Dr_Willis> I dont een use a firewallon the linux box's - Nothing is really attacking them. the router is blocking most garbage. and theres no real spyware/malware ever going to get on them
<Dr_Willis> You can alwyas use the variput logging features to watch what info is going out.. if you want to see whats happening.
<Kr4t05> Are there any ways I can clean up some of the clutter in my / partition?
<Dr_Willis> Kr4t05 what clutter?
<Kr4t05> I've already done "sudo apt-get clean"
<Dr_Willis> Find clutter.. delete it..:)
<sivananda> Yep Dr_Willis. Attacks against linux machines are pretty rare (tho' not unknown). There are so many different 'flavors', and they're so highly configurable, that it's difficult to create a network virus that would propagate to any great degree...
<Kr4t05> Dr_Willis: Er... That's a bit vague.
<Dr_Willis> sivananda and most of the attacks are against specific  services.. so if its not running.
<Dr_Willis> Kr4t05 so was your question. :)
<sivananda> Dr_Willis: indeed
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Dr_Willis> Kr4t05 heck i found 14+gb in my users  .Trash and  !/.local/share/Trash the other day
<Dr_Willis> that was 1/2 my Hard drive on the laptop! :)
<Dr_Willis> aparently wine puts deletes things in .local/share/trash
<Kr4t05> That's helpful.
<Dr_Willis> also watch for removeable drives the .Trash  dirs get overlooked.
<Dr_Willis> had a mc card thta was full.. even tho it was empty. :)
<Radi01> wow
<Kr4t05> Yeah, I always hard delete everything on my MP3 player.
<Kr4t05> What about /tmp/?
<mot_> how do i upgrade to the latest kernel?
<scrubb2000> Video playback of AVIs and MKVs is choppy on my machine, could someone help me figure out how to correct it?  Thanks.
<mot_> what's the kubuntu meta package for the newest kernel revision? :O
<Dr_Willis> ive never noticed tmp getting too full.
<Kr4t05> scrubb2000: Compiz-Fusion?
<Dr_Willis> dosent /tmp get flused on each boot up?
<scrubb2000> kr4t05: yes.
<scrubb2000> but it's not on every file
<Kr4t05> mot_: Generally, check backports, I don't think the very latest kernel gets put into a stable release unless it's a crucial fix.
<mot_> ahhh
<mot_> also, if i've configured samba in the kcontrol panel, is there any particular reason why i can't access the share over my network on other machines? the service is running...
<Kr4t05> scrubb2000: CompizConfig-Settings-Manager -> Video Playback, see if it's checked. If it is, uncheck it, if it isn't check it.
<Dr_Willis> mot_ enable a samba password for the users? with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'  perhaps
<Dr_Willis> mot_ you did enable a share or 2 for them to access?
<mot_> yea
<mot_> i enabled a share
<mot_> and over my wireless network, on a windows box, i typed in "//thisbox'sip/Share
<Dr_Willis> i alwyas just uncomment the homes entrys in the smba.config and smbpasswd -a MyUser
<mot_> and it failed..
<Dr_Willis> see if the linux box can see its own shares.
<CubaCola> hi
<Dr_Willis> be sure the workgroups are the same also
<mot_> Dr_Willis, how do i do that?
<CubaCola> amarok & konqueror get kill at start ...
<Dr_Willis> Konqueror has a 'remote' location.  it may be smb:/ or smb:// also.
<CubaCola> hi, by the way :)
<Dr_Willis> places -> remote machine  (or somthing like that. Not in KDE right now)
<mot_> yeaaaaa
<mot_> smb://localhost/ displays my share...
<kubuntunewbie> I have a problem.  I have been seeing the update the thing at the bottom right in the tray that there are 5 updated packages available.  but when i click on it it it tells me something is already runing and it can only do read only
<mot_> now on a windows box if i type //thisbox'sip/ i get nothin'
<mot_> strange.
<Dr_Willis> mot_ try the actual machine name not the ip.
<andresj> hello, my audio is not working, it says the device is in use in amarok... how can I fix this? i remember there was a shelll command to see what processes were using a specific file, but i forgo it's name....
<Dr_Willis> i normally browse with the Windows network -> whatever it is  Icon. :)
<mot_> sweet it works thanks
<kubuntunewbie> it tells me another process is using the packaging system database (prob some other adept application or apt-get aptitude) even though nothing else is runing it.  and then it asks me "Would you like to attempt to resolve this problem? No will enter read-only mode and Cancel to quit and resolve the issue yourself."
<Dr_Willis> mot_ i  DO recall someone saying that some how the 'workgroup' setting in the samba configs was getting changed/removed by some of the samba config toools. some how.
<Dr_Willis> mot_ :) bookmark it! :0
<mot_> nah it's cool i got it to work.
<kubuntunewbie> anyone?
<Radi01> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Radi01> thats what I had to do
<PeterPan> final advice needed. which one is the best anti intrussion app .snort , fwmon , firestorm,prelude ?
<ubuntu> Hey.
<kubuntunewbie> WTF, would someone please help me?
<mot_> alright
<mot_> what's the problem?
<posingaspopular> !aptlock
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<posingaspopular> kubuntunewbie: ^^^
<mot_> kubuntunewbie, hit CTRL + ESC and open the KDE processes window.
<sivananda> kubuntunewbie: I had that error the other day. I just hit Yes then restarted Adept and it worked fine...
<mot_> look for 'adept' anything and kill the process
<mot_> then try it again.
<mot_> meh.
<kubuntunewbie> sivananda: hiting yes crashed me
<kubuntunewbie> mot_: okay i did that
<posingaspopular> !aptlock | kubuntunewbie
<ubotu> kubuntunewbie: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<posingaspopular> that's how I fix that error every single time
<PeterPan> how to install an rpm file
<sivananda> kubuntunewbie: Well was worth a shot anyway. It crashed Adept when I did it, not my whole system, but as I said, I just restarted it and it was fine thereafter...
<posingaspopular> !rpm
<Dr_Willis> Wow - we may be getting logged in a searchable  fashion by some company.. -->  http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/12/02/1515247&from=rss
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<posingaspopular> PeterPan: ^^^
<Dr_Willis> PeterPan its BEST to not mess with installing rpms. find a debian package or uuntu package for whateverit is yu want to install.
<Radi01> I found many public logs
<Kr4t05> Well, right now, I'm backing up some TV shows, so I have more room in my /home/ partition.
<GradeFPoultry> I've been trying to partition my hard drive.
<PeterPan> Dr_Willis:  i cant find anyin package manager. how to find one for firestorm?
<GradeFPoultry> It's a nightmare.
<kubuntunewbie> mot_: i love u. it worked. wanna make babies with me
<Radi01> lol
<kubuntunewbie> okay, maybe next time.
<podr0znik> when I enter a CD-R, it normally mounts and gives me a window "what do you want to do"
<podr0znik> but when entering a DVD it makes some noise for some time and does nothing
<Kr4t05> kubuntunewbie: As flattering as that suggestion may be, keep in mind that this is a "family friendly" support chat. :)
<podr0znik> anybody any idea what's the reason of this?
<draik> podr0znik: What type of computer do you have?
<Dr_Willis> !find firestorm
<ubotu> Package/file firestorm does not exist in gutsy
<GradeFPoultry> How do I connect to another IRC channel? xD
<kubuntunewbie> Kr4t05: i understand its family friendly. what i said was hardly inappropriate.  in all due respect... lighten up ;)
<podr0znik> draik, normal Intel Pentium thingy
<draik> GradeFPoultry: "/j <channel name>
<GradeFPoultry> Thanks =P
<draik> podr0znik: Let me rephrase. What brand? Dell? HP? Compaq?...?
<draik> GradeFPoultry: "/j <channel name>"
<dsmith_> my kubuntu freezes after I am away from it say +30 mins, I thought it was from the screensaver but i turned that off
<podr0znik> draik, built it myself
<draik> Sorry, forgot to close the quote
<draik> podr0znik: Check your mobo specs.
<podr0znik> draik, so that's a bit of everything I guess
<draik> check for faulty mobo drivers and work back towards the OS.
<PeterPan> where to find deb package for firestorm ?
<snarkster> hi is there anyway to remove all the gnome crap from kubuntu?
<draik> The reason I ask is because my friend's Dell had the same issue. I had to clear the CMOS for it to read.
<draik> snarkster: !purekde
<snarkster> where do you put that?
<draik> Whoops
<draik> !purekde | snarkster
<ubotu> snarkster: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<draik> There you go
<podr0znik> draik, hm. I only don't understand why I didn't have this problem earlier (I made the DVD's myself, in the same Kubuntu version as I have right now)
<Dr_Willis> PeterPan given that the firestorm website seems to be dead..you may want to find a different iptables monitoring tool
<Dr_Willis> !find iptables
<ubotu> Found: iptables, iptables-dev, arno-iptables-firewall, libiptables-ipv4-ipqueue-perl
<Dr_Willis> !find fwmon
<ubotu> Package/file fwmon does not exist in gutsy
<zeldaII> i've got a question about compiz/kde desktop.  I have compiz set to give me window previews when i hover over the taskbar, but kde is having a text bubble pop up as well, that says the name of the program.  How do i get that to stop?
<snarkster> thank you
<draik> yw
<snarkster> I will now install kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> PeterPan if all else fails you could use the soruce and recompile it.
<PeterPan> Dr_Willis:  any other place  to find deb package for firestorm and snort?
<PeterPan> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> the package managers have searching features for the packages that exist.    also theres the alternative/unofficial repos.
<Dr_Willis> put 'apt:/' in konqueror - is my fave search tool
<sivananda> !find snort
<ubotu> Found: airsnort, oinkmaster, snort, snort-common, snort-common-libraries (and 4 others)
<GradeFPoultry> Can someone answer some questions about QTParted for me?
<ardchoille> PeterPan: apt-cache search snort
<draik> !ask | GradeFPoultry
<ubotu> GradeFPoultry: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GradeFPoultry> Haha.
<bogdan> Dr_Willis: didn't know that.. but when i try searching for something it prompts me to save an HTML file :))
<GradeFPoultry> Well, I'm running Kubuntu from a disk right now. I need to create a partition, but keep my windows data intact.
<draik> !someone | GradeFPoultry
<ubotu> GradeFPoultry: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<GradeFPoultry> o_O
<PeterPan> ardchoille:  it gives snort. but not firestorm. solarwolf - Collect the boxes and don't become mad
<sivananda> !info snort | PeterPan
<ubotu> peterpan: snort: Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-6 (gutsy), package size 455 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<draik> ardchoille: Hey there. How are you?
<kiwi__> im having an issue with the adept manager, whenever i open the application, a message pops up saying im not able to change my system settings and that it needs special admin root privileges
<draik> kiwi__: You should be able to provide your own PW and gain the rights to make necessary changes.
<kiwi__> i do hav my own pw but whenever i open the adept it doesnt ask for it
<ardchoille> Hi draik :)
<draik> kiwi__: What does it ask for?
<draik> ardchoille: I get 11 days of vacation as of December 22 :) December 22 to January 1
<kiwi__> it doesnt ask for anything just says You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because this application needs special administrator (root) privileges. Please run it as root or through kdesu or sudo programs to be able to perform these actions
<draik> kiwi__: Do you have a prompt for a password?
<draik> ardchoille: Yeah Yeah Yeah
<kiwi__> no
<ardchoille> draik: Quite boring, tho
<luvss> Can't get Konqueror to find any web pages. Can ping www.google.com.
<draik> ardchoille: I get to be with my fiance for 11 days
<draik> kiwi__: ALT+F2 "kdesu adept"
<draik> ardchoille: Recall my ISP issue?
<ardchoille> draik: No
<kiwi__> draik: it said command adept not found
<g2g591> kiwi_:try adept_manager
<ardchoille> kiwi__: kdesu adept_manager
<kiwi__> it opened but i got the same message saying im not able to change my system settings
<ardchoille> kiwi__: So it prompted yo for the admin passwd?
<sstchur> what do you do if the status in Adept Updater says "BROKEN (installed)" ?
<kiwi__> no it did not
<g2g591> sstchur:try right clicking and try to reinstall, but be check in the preview tab  what it will try to do
<ardchoille> kiwi__: Are you able to install/remove things via command line?
<GrahamA> How would I make Konqueror my default file manager? I don't like Dolphin that much.
<LjL> !dolphin | GrahamA
<ubotu> GrahamA: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<ardchoille> !dolphin | GrahamA
<kiwi__> i dont think so, i hardly use the terminal
<g2g591> kiwi_:it seems you might be trying to install and remove things from a nonadmin account, check in system settings to see if you are in the admin group
<sivananda> luvss: Sounds like maybe konqueror is configured to use a proxy that's not present...
<GrahamA> Cheers
<ardchoille> kiwi__: See if your user is in the required groups: cat /etc/group | grep adm
<PeterPan_> http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/6246/snapshot6ol9.jpg  what should i do?
<draik_> ardchoille: Got switched from Cable to DSL.
<luvss> sivananda: proxy tab is set to "connect to the internetdirectly"
<draik> ardchoille: Sorry about that. Someone called and I got taken offline
<draik> ardchoille: And that pretty much sums up the past few days with DSL
<ardchoille> draik: lol
<sivananda> luvss: Do you have another browser you can try?
<draik> ardchoille: I compared the $CABLE_ISP service to this Verizon DSL and I told them this, "I had a sooped up, non-street legal Lamborghini with a life-long pass to the autobahn. Now, I got a bicycle with two flat tires, no brakes and a rusty chain. Tell me again, how is this DSL faster than Cable?"
<ardchoille> draik: Would you like to join #draik ?
<luvss> sivananda: default install of Kubuntu 7.10. I don't see one in the menu.
<sivananda> draik: Just curious, did you install the filters on all your phones?
<draik> ardchoille: I'm there
<draik> sivananda: Yes
<PeterPan_> http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/6246/snapshot6ol9.jpg  what should i do?
<sivananda> draik: ok just wondered. Might want to doublecheck that none have been missed. It's also possible for one to be faulty I guess. I got a bad one once with dsl
<draik> sivananda: Only 2 phones in the house. Well, 2 that plug up. The other 2 or 3 are units which connect to a charging base; no phone line.
<scrubb2000> Does anyone know what part of linux remembers where an application window was when it was closed?
<Dr_Willis> scrubb2000 that would be a feture of the windowmanager
<ardchoille> scrubb2000: Lots of apps store that in the *rc file
<scrubb2000> ardchoille: where is that located?  If an application isn't remembering where it was last time it ran, does that mean it's not storing that value at all?
<sivananda> luvss: The first thing I would try would be to install another browser and see if I can reach any sites with it...
<trillis> Hm...
<ardchoille> scrubb2000: Many apps have their own *rc file as <appname>rc  in ~/.kde/share/config
<trillis> Could anybody explain why my wireless internet cuts out at random times?
<ardchoille> scrubb2000: If you look at some of those files, you'll see settings like width=blah
<luvss> sivananda: Thanks for the help. I'll try that.
<trillis> Shouldn't really say it's my internet...
<sivananda> draik: my only other thought would be to make sure you have good connections on the line carrying the dsl into the house. How's the sound quality on the phones? Any 'scratchiness' on the line?
<draik> sivananda: Good question. I don't know. I don't use the phone. I have my cell, which doesn't work too well in my area cuz of planes, and resort to IMs, IRCs and emails.
<root__> hi
<root__> I need help with my kubuntu
<draik> !ask | root__
<ubotu> root__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Xero> root__, it's not safe to be root.
<sivananda> draik: I seem to recall that at one point I was having a random disconnect issue with my DSL, and it turned out that the wire from the wall jack to the DSL modem had a partially broken wire. I replaced the wire and it was fine thereafter. But if that's your problem, it could be anywhere in the wires, even potentially in the feed into the house...
<Xero> Log in as a different user, please. You're putting your box at risk.
<root__> my kubunut has broke down since the las update, right now I just can work i recovery mode
<Xero> oh
<Xero> That would explain the rootness then.
<root__> If Ia try to run multiuser the computer freezes with the usplash
<scooter_> whats the command for the terminal to make amorak play mp3's
<Xero> Try running it without usplash (take off the splash parameter from GRUB/LILO/Whatever you use
<root__> I woul like to know what makes my kubuntu crash, so I can downgrade
<ardchoille> root__: Aren't you the one who sometimes irc's as root?
<Xero> kernel=yourkernel-2.x.xx-XXXXXXXX ro splash
<root__> Xero: I have done that but it down't work either
<Xero> remove the "splash" from that line
<sivananda> draik: I've heard reports from people about water occasionally getting into the phone lines causing such problems. That's something the phone company would have to fix of course...
<Xero> scooter_, amarok file.mp3
<scooter_> yea, but it amarok wont play .mp3 files
<root__> I have more information but I haven't been able yo figure out what is crashing the computer
<scooter_> and i need to dl the patch thing
<Xero> scooter_, apt-get search xine mp3
<Xero> erm
<Xero> scooter_, apt-cache search xine mp3
<Xero> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Xero> That.
<scooter_> thanks
<Xero> Sorry, haven't been here for a long time
<root__> may be in /var/log/ I can fnd the info
<ardchoille> root__: to be honest, if you've enebled the root account, then you've likely caused your own problems because it's easy to log in as root and eventually you're going to mess something up. I feel you should kick that "habit".
<Xero> ardchoille, he's running in recovery mode.
<Xero> That's why s/he's logged in as root
<ardchoille> Xero: Ah, my bad.
<root__> ardchoille: if I am log as root is beacouse with the last update something has messed up in my computer
<Xero> Well, I'll brb. Going to play with a modded motorazr and PSP, and later chip an XBox (all for legal homebrew use of course)
<root__> ardchoille: I am trying to fix it but I dont know how
<ardchoille> root__: Ok, the system crashes during the usplash phase?
<root__> ardchoille: yes I have disable the usplash but I still don't know how to fix the problem
<Xero> What's the last thing it says before phail?
<ardchoille> root__: If you take the "splash" and "quiet out of menu.lst and reboot, you should be able to see what is going on. You can then use that info to tell us or maybe even figure it out.
<Xero> ardchoille, he already took "splash" out, and usually if they take out splash they'll take out quiet too
<Xero> I'm just guessing though.
<root__> ardchoille: ok, but the ifo I have is not very clear
<Xero> Where does it hang?
<Xero> What is the last thing that it says?
<ardchoille> root__: You'd be surprised, some of the gurus here have helped with a minimum of info
<root__> ardchoille: is it  posilbe to see where it hangs lookingat a log file
<root__> ?
<tucker> #
<ardchoille> root__: That's an option, tail/less some of the logs in /var/log
<muimota__> ardchoille: which one?
<ardchoille> muimota__: I'd start with /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<cobalt> anybody here familiar with efax-gtk and how to fax stuff from open office ?
<muimota__> ardchoille:ok, I will try to check those files
<cobalt> anyone?
<jeroenvrp> gmailfs?
<jeroenvrp> HTTP Error 400: Bad Request
<jeroenvrp> anyone know how to fix that
<jeroenvrp> ?
<cobalt> jero: try mail: then your url.
<troyfus> anyone know why k-prot keeps coming up on my sudo commands??
<troyfus> terminal konsole and synaptic
<mks> ummmmmmmmmmmm
<mks> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
#kubuntu 2008-11-24
<Skyfury> the "cube" goes along with intrepedid ?
<joe3> Hi guys. Just installed 8.10 using alternate installer CD (because I needed DM RAID for existing partitions). Now when I log in I the screen goes white for a second or so then goes black. I've got a mouse cursor (which I can move) but nothing else. Any idea how to fix this?
<blueVal> which player have to download to playstream in firefox ?
<joe3> I can even hear the kde startup sound playing when the screen goes black.
<blueVal> which player have to download to playstream in firefox ?
<sangers> #join #ubuntu-virt
<blueVal> how i download second life
<Lord_Drachenblut> blueVal: getdeb.net has a package for second life I believe
<blueVal> ty
<joseph> ive updated to the new KDE (that im not too fond of) and have lost my desktop, tool bar at the bottom. can someone help me get it back? and what the hell is a "widget" lol
 * joseph rings the bell on the counter
<Shiver_solo> ive updated to the new KDE (that im not too fond of) and have lost my desktop, tool bar at the bottom. can someone help me get it back? and what the hell is a "widget" lol
<tj_> !widget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget
<tj_> !info widget
<ubottu> Package widget does not exist in intrepid
<joe3> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<joe3> Okay got my system working. Installed updates via aptitude and now things seem happy.  Why don't I see firefox in the package repositories? or is it called Ice Weasel? I don't see either name when searching.
<joe3> never mind. Found it in aptitude. Didn't show up in Adept for some reason.
<blueVal> which player have to download to playstream in firefox ?
<smitty> hello all
<tj_> !ark
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<blueVal> hi all. i have download the drivers and still when i play a video on vlc flashes black screen all the time what i do wrong?
<burn_> how to install autopackage?
<william__> although i set desktop sharing to password, and not to ask, everytime i try to vnc it still asks.  how can i disable asking
<burn_> how to install autopackage? i mean i dont have autopackage installed and i cat remember what have i typed into konsole and it start downloading autopackage
<puggg> question:  I was here yesterday, b/c I had trouble starting Kubuntu 8.10 live CD.  When I got the blotchy screen, I hit ctrl+alt+backspace, and that got rid of the blotchy screen and started KDE 4.1.  What does ctrl+alt+backspace accomplish in Linux?
<william__> puggg: it restarts the X server
<puggg> ok stoopid question:  Why couldn't X start right to begin with so that it doesn't have to be restarte?
 * TekkieFreak waves
<TekkieFreak> DaSkreech: Yo!
<william__> puggg: it's a weird problem.  i remember back in th day i used to have to restart my computer twice everytime because windows wouldnt see my cdrom.
<DaSkreech> TekkieFreak: Bedded the children?
<puggg> strange b/c it's only a prob on 8.10 Kubuntu, not Ubuntu or Xubuntu
<TekkieFreak> Heh, nope...they are awake still
<puggg> a kde thing I guess?
<DaSkreech> burn_: sudo apt-get install autopackage
<william__> puggg: yeah could be some weird bug in kde or the driver
<puggg> I have an nvidia 57xx card
<DaSkreech> puggg: nvidia has known problems with KDE
<burn_> DaSkreech there is n autopackage but i find out :D
<puggg> Da:  But, my installed KDE (openSUSE 10.0 w/KDE 4.0.x) works fine
<puggg> er os 11.0
<smitty> anyone using kde 4.0 on kubuntu
<TekkieFreak> smitty: I have kde4 on ubuntu install
<DaSkreech> puggg: With driver problems you have three kinds persistent intermittent and latent
<TekkieFreak> DaSkreech: They are playing Animal Crossing at the moment.
<smitty> I am switching from opensuse 11.0 with kde3 to kubutnu 8.10
<DaSkreech> You seem to have hit an intermittent one :)
<smitty> will I like it
<DaSkreech> TekkieFreak: Ha ha My friend >just< asked me if I knew someone with Animal crossing
<smitty> animal crossing is awesome
<DaSkreech> smitty: Thats' an interesting question
<TekkieFreak> smitty: kde4 has lots of eye candy...but it's not as configurable as 3.5
<puggg> ok thanks much
<smitty> sorry was not direct on the question Tekkie you answered it perfect
<smitty> that is what I meant to ask
<TekkieFreak> Animal crossing is pretty fun...the kids love it.
<smitty> my wife and mom love it too
<DaSkreech> So does she apparently she's trying to find a town to visit
<PsiKloPx> DaSkreech: so if nvidia has known problems, should I use a different driver than the (recommended) NVidia driver?
<william__> it seems like k/ubuntu is drifting farther away from xorg.conf but it always autodects wrong values and i correct them in xorg.conf.  is there a way to tell it during install or upgrade what my hrrefresh, vcync are
<DaSkreech> PsiKloPx: The latest one fixes a lot of the problems
<TekkieFreak> Oh...we don't have ours online.
<DaSkreech> william__: Xorg is deprecating xorg.conf
<smitty> how is kubuntu on driver support compared to opensuse
<DaSkreech> go speak to them
<smitty> namely wifi drivers
<TekkieFreak> I was too cheap to buy the microphone for it and the kids are too little to be chatting online.
<DaSkreech> Oh you can get the mic separate?
<TekkieFreak> DaSkreech: Yep it's $29.99 here.
<DaSkreech> Wasn't aware of that
<TekkieFreak> DaSkreech: Where are you again?
<DaSkreech> in the little box on your screen
<TekkieFreak> Heh. :)
<TekkieFreak> Must be warm in there anyway.
<DaSkreech> It is
<DaSkreech> 29 degrees
<william__> how can i make desktop sharing not ask for the password.  i unchecked the box but it still asks me everytime :S
<TekkieFreak> 29 Celsius?
<TekkieFreak> I'm still trying to get my taskbar to the top of my screen. kde hates me.
<Fabitoski> donde ubico ubuntu español?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mister-tea> !es
<TekkieFreak> That is nice and warm. :)
<DaSkreech> TekkieFreak: KDE4 ?
<TekkieFreak> Yep kde4
<DaSkreech> TekkieFreak: Press the cashew on the panel and it will put a black box over the panel
<DaSkreech> Grab that black box and drag it to the top
<TekkieFreak> Oh....that worked...Thanks!!
<DaSkreech> Welcome
<pedro> hello people
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<TekkieFreak> Is there anywhere to set the transparency stuff?
<TekkieFreak> I do like all the pretty windows. :)
<DaSkreech> alt+F3 -> properties -> desktop effects
<TekkieFreak> Alt F3 doesn't do it...that seems to change my desktop
<burn_> is vmware free?
<TekkieFreak> I think vmware player is free
<burn_> player? i thing abut setting up XP on vmware
<TekkieFreak> I thought I had found a slider that allows you to make windows more transparent when you drag them.
<TekkieFreak> I can't find it now though. :)
<DaSkreech> TekkieFreak: re you sure you didn't press ctrl+F3 ?
<TekkieFreak> Oh now I found it. :) Thanks DaSkreech
<pedro> i need a help i have a compaq cq 60 whith kubuntu 8.10 but the wriless button does not work any body can help me?
<TekkieFreak> That's what I'm talking about!!! Cool. :)
<mister-tea> pedro: paste the output of lspci
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<TekkieFreak> bbl
<mister-tea> pedro: do you understand?
<Jabrroa_BBL> sup
<pedro> no can you explain i dont understand
<mister-tea> open konsole type lspci then go to paste bin and post the output then come back here and give the url of your paste
<mister-tea> comprende?
<pedro> the first half i understand but i dont understand what have i got to do in the /bin
<pedro> i m a beginner in this issues
<mister-tea> pastebin is a website to post the large text in
<mister-tea> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> pedro: pastebin is a website
<mister-tea> as i said
<pedro> ok
<Skyfury> why is the network manager not showing all my devices? just eth0 in there :\
<Skyfury> all fine in ifconfig / iwconfig
<burn_> !sr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr
<pedro> http://paste.lisp.org/display/70943.
<burn_> !yu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yu
<burn_> D:
<kpath> I have a weird problem! A user typed 'something' in a 8.04 installation and since then he can't really use the keyboard any more. When he tries to type a char ...
<kpath> he has to keep the key pressed for a while and then this key gets typed twice!
<ott0> how can i just edit the first X bytes of a file, or the first X lines? without loading the rest into memory
<kpath> any help is much appreciated. Thanks
<DaSkreech> ott0: sed
<DaSkreech> kpath: "since then" how long has this been going on?
<mister-tea> pedro: look here for some info https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/278190
<kpath> it goes like this forever!
<ott0> okay, but is there an easier way, like tell vim to only load a certain amount or something? i'd rather have interactive editing since i need to edit a shell script, but undernead the script there's 500mb of machine code (i think) and it's crashing the editors i try to open with
<DaSkreech> kpath: upon reboot etc?
<kpath> yes indeed
<kpath> reboot doesn't cahnge anything
<kpath> in the meantime I created another user in the system and this one doesn't have that problem!
<DaSkreech> when were they typing this thing in?
<kpath> so must be something in the profile of that particular user!
<kpath> in any place!
<|TJ|> i wornder why my computer wont keep the time.
<kpath> as long as you try to use the keyboard
<pedro> ok im going take a look in that url tanks for yor help
 * mister-tea feels comfort when people type as poorly as him
<kpath> I looked in the System settings for the keyboard but everything there were set to default!
<ott0> wait, can sed do interactive editing?
<kpath> the user told me that before this behavior a message appeared in the screen and she cleicked on 'OK'!
<kpath> but can't remember what the message was about!
<william__>  how can i make desktop sharing not ask for the password.  i unchecked the box but it still asks me everytime :S
<DaSkreech> kpath: You said they typed in something then this happened. What were they typing and when?
<DaSkreech> ott0: no
<DaSkreech> kpath: What were they doing?
<kpath> DaSkreech: that's my problem! :( I don't have more info on that! The user couldn't help me any further! :(
<kpath> DaSkreech: everything took place after the user said 'yes' to a pop-up screen!
<kpath> DaSkreech: but couldn't give me any more details
<kpath> DaSkreech: I was wondering which part of the system could turn the keyboard to react in this strange way?
<|TJ|> i installed kbfx how do i remove the kmenu button
<kpath> DaSkreech: even if I try to use the virtual keyboard, it doesn't work! I clicl on the keys and they don't get displayed!
<kpath> DaSkreech: so must be something general with the functional part of the keyboard
<DaSkreech> kpath: That's pretty serious
<kpath> DaSkreech: like I choose to almost block it!
<|TJ|> i installed kbfx how do i remove the kmenu button
<DaSkreech> Did you try a different Keyboard?
<|TJ|> nevermind
<|TJ|> i got it
<kpath> DaSkreech: no I didn't but the h/w should't be a problem! When I leave KDE and go to console mode everything works fine!
<kpath> DaSkreech: the keyboard reacts. Also if I log-in as a different user in KDE everything works fine as well
<kpath> DaSkreech: so this users profile is somehow different in KDE!
<kpath> DaSkreech: how can I find that in the system?
<mister-tea> delete the user and recreate him
<mister-tea> ?
<kpath> mister-tea: was your reply for my case?
<mister-tea> it was an idea
<kpath> mister-tea: well I try to avoid that cause I have to re-create all its settings!
<mister-tea> k
<kpath> mister-tea: also file permissions etc. etc.
<mister-tea> have you checked in keyboard preferences?
<kpath> mister-tea: you mean from the System Settings?
<mister-tea> yeah
<kpath> mister-tea: yes I did and everything is on default
<mister-tea> I'm just trying to think of what could cause this
<cuznt> maybe it was satan
<kpath> mister-tea: that's what I try to find out too! :(
<kpath> mister-tea: but must be a setting like this somewhere!
<mister-tea> I was thinking that one of those accesability settings got screwed up
<kpath> mister-tea: in which place?
<mister-tea> in the settings there is a place to set for sticky keys and such for the hanicapped
<burn__> c ya ppl l8r, off to reinstall kubuntu :D
<kpath> mister-tea: you mean in the Accessibilty tab? I can see that there are some settings there for the keyboard! I'll have a look
<emma> I did the latest update.
<emma> And now when i start kubuntu the kdm does not really start
<emma> i have to do sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<DaSkreech> emma: do you have two kdms ?
<DaSkreech> kdm and kdm-kde4 ?
<emma> No I don't think so.
<emma> I have just kubuntu 8.10
<DaSkreech> do you have any error messages in dmesg
<dhuv> hello all, I am running Intrepid on my T42 laptop. When I first bootup, I can press the volume keys and get the OSD to see the volume level and muting affects the kmix icon
<dhuv> its great until I standby and come back
<dhuv> does anybody know what I have to restart to get that to work again
<kpath> mister-tea: BINGO! It was this Accessibility thing. In the 'Keyboard Filters', 'Slow Keys' was enabled!
<Skyfury> how to tell network manager to use another device??
<kpath> mister-tea: THANKS A LOT for your help!
<dhuv> Skyfury: you mean connect to a different AP?
<mister-tea> cool kpath glad to help[
<Skyfury> dhuv: no my nm just want to handle my eth0 - i have wlan0 too but its not appering in nm
<dhuv> Skyfury: when you do "ifconfig -a" do you see anything besides eth0 and lo?
<Skyfury> dhuv: the card is working finem yeh
<dhuv> Skyfury: do you have this problem when you login as a different use on the system?
<Skyfury> dhuv: equal which user i am, the nm just shows me the eth0
<dhuv> wondering if it is something screwed up with your .kde profile
<DaSkreech> kpath: I think if your press the shift key 5 times that happens
<Skyfury> dhuv: also if i check iwlist wlan0 scanning - my ap appears x_X
<dhuv> Skyfury: are you running Intrepid?
<Skyfury> dhuv: yes i am
<dhuv> I have seen some bugs on launchpad regarding knetworkmanager and wireless
<dhuv> someone people have had luck reinstalling that package
<Skyfury> dhuv: i tried near everything - for me nm dont want to use another device instead of eth0
<dhuv> Skyfury: perhaps you can try starting it from the command line in a terminal so you can see the startup messages
<Skyfury> dhuv: already done, everything seems to be fine
<dhuv> wow, that is weird
<Skyfury> dhuv: yeah, my head is smoking :\
<dhuv> Skyfury: I have to ask, have you done an "ifconfig wlan0 up" and restarted knetworkmanager?
<Skyfury> dhuv: i can even add a wireless network in the nm O.o
<dhuv> but how can you even see them if the interface is not recognized
<Skyfury> dhuv: its my first time for this nm, i can safely remove it with apt-get?
<dhuv> which one are you using?
<Skyfury> dhuv: wadda you mean which one?
<dhuv> I have network-manager-kde & network-manager packages installed
<dhuv> which packages do you have installed
<Skyfury> dhuv: yeah its a clean install
<Skyfury> dhuv: just installed intrepid kubuntu on my pc yesterday
<dhuv> it should be safe to remove them and reinstall them, the network managers only help you connect to the inet. they are not required. If you know which commands to issue manually, then you do not need those packages
<OxDeadC0de> If you installed ubuntu first(gnome) then kde-desktop you'll have two running when you start kde and or gnome, the resolution is to add OnlyShowIn=GNOME;XFCE; to /etc/xdg/autostart/nm-applet.desktop
<dhuv> make sure you know how to issue the commands manually, or you will not be able to connect to the inet :)
<Skyfury> dhuv: sure i know, but i wanted to use this package :\
<OxDeadC0de> and a similar line to knetworkmanager-autostart.desktop or whatever network manager you may have installed for kde
<dhuv> another thing you may want to do is a --reinstall for those packages first, this way they are in apt's cache
<Skyfury> OxDeadC0de: im sure i dont have gnome on my pc :)
<dhuv> so when you go do an install, it does not need to be downloaded
<OxDeadC0de> skyfury: lucky :P
<dhuv> Skyfury: it should work, I has worked for me for since Gutsy
<dhuv> Fiesty actually
<Skyfury> mmh
<OxDeadC0de> skyfury apparently also network manager has a problem with static ip's for the moment, it may have been resolved i have no idea since i use dhcp
<Skyfury> can you gimme the complete command please?
<dhuv> Skyfury: complete command ot remove and then install?
<Skyfury> OxDeadC0de: yeah i have read that. thats not a problem - router with dhcp
<Skyfury> dhuv: yes would be nice
<OxDeadC0de> skyfury I'm a little drunk but I'll try to help you too along with dhuv, so I'll scoll back and see exactly what your problem is, sry if I get a bit annoying :P
<Skyfury> OxDeadC0de: lol dude every help is welcome! im getting confused on this :(
 * mister-tea cheers to OxDeadC0de
 * DaSkreech wonders how much drunk help Skyfury has ever gotten
 * OxDeadC0de cheers mister-tea!
<dhuv> Skyfury: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager network-manager-kde"
<dhuv> try that first
<Skyfury> dhuv: thanks im doing that
 * Skyfury rebooting
<Skyfury> dhuv: okay now my wlan0 is not up after booting !?
<dhuv> Skyfury: so when you do "ifconfig -a" it does not show up at all?
<draik> I have just upgraded to Frostwire 4.17.1 and I get an issue when starting Frostwire... http://paste.ubuntu.com/76215/
<Skyfury> dhuv: there is also wlan0
<dhuv> Skyfury: so it is there
<Skyfury> dhuv: but if i try iwlist wlan0 scanning - this service is temp... seems that the device isnt up yet
<dhuv> can you see if you see wlan0 by doing "ifconfig -a"
<Skyfury> dhuv: yes i can
<dhuv> Skyfury: good, so it is still detected, do you see it in the network manager?
<Skyfury> dhuv: under NM -> new connection -> only the0 in there
<Skyfury> *eth0
<dhuv> Skyfury: real quick, can you do a "cat /etc/network/interfaces" and see if you see wlan0 there?
<Skyfury> i edited this file earlier - i was only with lo at the beginning - i added my wlan0 in there and commented every line out with a #
<dhuv> no, do not have wlan0 in there http://osdir.com/ml/linux.network.networkmanager.devel/2006-06/msg00142.html
<dhuv> remove it
<Skyfury> dhuv: okayi remeove everthing again just a sec
<dhuv> I gotta run, I am sorry I cannot finish up, will be back later
<Skyfury> nothing in this file, no eth0 nor wlan0
<CourtJesterG> what happens if i click on this .exe and run it in terminal?
<CourtJesterG> here lets break something
<CourtJesterG> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jabrroa> !retards
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about retards
<DaSkreech> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<DaSkreech> !help | Jabrroa
<ubottu> Jabrroa: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> Jabrroa, /msg ubottu for fun if you wish
<Jabrroa> i was just bored :)
<bazhang> take it to #kubuntu-offtopic then
<pierre__> hello
<pierre__> using kde, it's nice and polished but quite slow even on a powerfull lappy, how do you speed it up ? :)
<nonewmsgs> is there a way to bring back the main taskbar
<leandro> Hi. I have a P4 machine with hyper threading. The generic Kernel works fine with SMP.  But it seens thar the rt kernel doesn't have smp enabled.
<nacho__> hola
<nacho__> alguien puede alludarme
<leandro> I mean the package linux-image-2.6.27-3-rt of intrepid
<nacho__> ?
<nacho__> ola
<nacho__> hola
<TekkieFreak> hola
<nacho__> puedes alludarme kon una pregunta?
<mister-tea> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<RobertLaptop> Leandro did you look for a package that include rt and smp.  Not all kernels support smp something esp. something like an rt kernel
<leandro> Does anyone know why the rt kernel doesn't have smp enabled?
<nacho__> tengo una pc de escritorio y una laptop conectadas en red las 2 con la misma version de ubuntu  pero quiero pasar archivos de la lap a la de pc como lo ago?
<nacho__> se puede?
<mister-tea> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> !es | nacho__
<ubottu> nacho__: please see above
<TekkieFreak> Yeah, sorry hola is about it for me.  Dora doesn't teach *that* much Spainish.
<nacho__> tanks
<leandro> RobertLaptop: I find just one rt kernel on the mirrors
<yousef_> kubuntu 8.10 = fail
<leandro> on hardy it worked whit smp
<TekkieFreak> yousef, I have pretty good luck...but I always install Ubuntu and then add kde.
<RobertLaptop> Leandro have you check the bug tracker for open issues with that kernal?
<yousef_> well then kde4.2 = fail also
<yousef_> *kde4.1
<mahdialsholi> hi all
<mahdialsholi> can i find any body here??
<TekkieFreak> There's a guy working on porting kde3 over.
<leandro> RobertLaptop: No, I haven't
<TekkieFreak> I'm not having much trouble with 4.1 though...it's working ok for me.
<mahdialsholi> i'm using kde 4,1
<mahdialsholi> allllllllll
<mahdialsholi> alooooooooooooooo
<mahdialsholi> any one here
<mahdialsholi> ???????
<mister-tea> 1ask
<bazhang> mahdialsholi, just ask
<mister-tea> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RobertLaptop> Leandro check the bugtracker.  Something like that might already be there.  If the only change you have made is your kernel and smp stoped working it is possible that something was broken with that release.
<leandro> RobertLaptop> But I googled and didn't find anything, so I thought may be I was missing something
<mahdialsholi> اي واجد عربي
<mahdialsholi> عرب يا اخوان
<mahdialsholi> هرب
<mahdialsholi> عارب
<yousef_> i upgraded my desktop to 8.10 right away it couldnt boot because of the kernel version
<mahdialsholi> عرب
<mahdialsholi> ابي عرب
<mahdialsholi> عرب
<bazhang> mahdialsholi, stop
<yousef_> thats when u know 8.10 fails
<mahdialsholi> كيفك يوسف
<mahdialsholi> شو اخبارك؟؟
<TekkieFreak> You upgraded your desktop? to kde4?
<yousef_> lol hes speaking to me in arabic
<yousef_> yeah
<yousef_> my desktop pc
<yousef_> my laptop im using now has 8.04 with kde3.5
<TekkieFreak> Did you try the gnome desktop?  Does that work better?
<yousef_> no i didnt try
<RobertLaptop> leadro if smp is complied in the kernel it generally just works.  There are a few kernel options that will tweak smp but there is generally more about making smp more responsive not turning it on.
<TekkieFreak> yousef....you should download the 8.10 Ubuntu liveCD and see how that works.
<leandro> yeah, I've compiled some kernels whit smp and rt. I think the package maintainer forgot to compile whit smp support
<mahdialsholi_> hi all
<mahdialsholi_> i waana see cannel list???
<mahdialsholi_> i waana see cannel list???
<mahdialsholi_> i waana see cannel list???
<mahdialsholi_> i waana see cannel list???
<mahdialsholi_> i waana see cannel list???
<mahdialsholi_> i waana see cannel list???
<mahdialsholi_> i waana see cannel list???
<mahdialsholi_> i waana see cannel list???
<mahdialsholi_> i waana see cannel list???
<mahdialsholi_> i waana see cannel list???
<mahdialsholi_> i waana see cannel list???
<mahdialsholi_> i waana see cannel list???
<mahdialsholi_> i waana see cannel list???
<mahdialsholi_> i waana see cannel list???
<bazhang> mahdialsholi_, stop
<mahdialsholi_> ok
<mahdialsholi_> :)
<bazhang> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bazhang> check that last link
<|TJ|> what can i use to play streaming audio
<|TJ|> !streaming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streaming
<|TJ|> !stream
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stream
<|TJ|> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<|TJ|> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bazhang> |TJ|, what have you tried.
<bazhang> and why are you crossposting
<|TJ|> amaork
<bazhang> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<yousef_> Tekkie, I got it to work with an older Kernel version
<yousef_> it's just the feel of the kde4.1 that sucks
<yousef_> and some bugs
<yousef_> the way everything is organized is just to dumb, and those widgets and plasmoids
<|TJ|> bazhang: i tried amaork
<yousef_> feels like a mix of vista and mac crap
<pierre__> i find it good, except its damn slow
<leandro> I found on bug tracker that there is really a more seriours problem with the rt kernel.
<leandro> Thanks for your help
<leandro> In case you want to read, if somebody else asks, the bug number is #290498
<TekkieFreak> I rather like it, but then I switched from a mac.
<leandro> I will need a smp kernel. Does anybody know if I will have too much problems using the hardy rt kernel?
<leandro> I will need a smp and rt kernel
<mahdialsholi> #ubuntu-devel
<mahdialsholi> hi
<mahdialsholi> all
<mahdialsholi> al
<bazhang> mahdialsholi, please stop.
<bazhang> mahdialsholi, this is a support channel.
<bazhang> mahdialsholi, if you have a support question then ask.
<bazhang> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist mahdialsholi
<mister-tea> he's not behaving
<TekkieFreak> Clearly
<mister-tea> ya might have to go ops on him
<TekkieFreak> I'm not an op.
<mister-tea> not you
<TekkieFreak> Oh. :)
<mister-tea>  :-)
<helpplz> im on a live cd and have attached a hard drive with a pata to usb cable, it mounts but i cannot access some files(files like .mozzilla), i know the user/pass, how would i gain access? i want my firefox bookmarks/etc
<RobertLaptop> If the drive isn't encrypted then just "sudo su -" to root and you will be able to access the .files
<nalioth> RobertLaptop: please don't do that
 * nalioth headdesks.
<nalioth> RobertLaptop: sudo -i or sudo -s are much safer to use
<yousef_> i hope kde3.5 will start being supported in new version of kubuntu
<yousef_> *versions
<TekkieFreak> yousef, they are working on adding kde3
<mahdialsholi> i have 4.1
<mahdialsholi> kde
<RobertLaptop> nalioth I was giving him a quick and dirty option.  Since he is booted off a live CD and not the live system the -i / -s wont read from the right passwd file it will read from the live CD passwd file not the HD passwd file.
<TekkieFreak> I believe you can get kde3.5 if you use 8.04
<ott0> if [ -z "$NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS" ]; then         what does -z do?
<ott0> check for variable existance?
<yousef_> ok good
<yousef_> yeah i have kde3.5
<yousef_> on my laptop
<ott0> existence*
<TekkieFreak> Yeah...and they are working on compiling/supporting for 8.10
<bopferman> hello, what is the best way to upgrade 8.10 to 9.04?
<bazhang> bopferman, there is none now
<yousef_> nice
<mister-tea> I heard the alpha was out a couple of days ago
<Azmodan> The "alt gr" key on my girlfriend's laptop died. Is it possible to remap it to let say the right ctrl key so she doesn't have to buy a new keyboard for her laptop?
<yousef_> what does "alt gr" anyway?
<yousef_> *what does it do?
<Azmodan> On a french canadian keyboard, it let you type @
<darksifer>  hi everyone can someone help me install kubuntu on a umpc gigabyte u60. i have been trying since yesterday and i cant. plz help me out
<Azmodan> You need to hold it with 2.
<bazhang> darksifer, try the alternate cd
<pierre__> Azmodan, first link on google : http://www.columbia.edu/~djv/docs/keyremap.html
<bazhang> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<CourtJesterG> so i went sudo nano pointed to a file.exe came up with a bunch of stuff and i can't understand what most of it is does linux now how to read a .exe file in the kconsole
<bazhang> CourtJesterG, what are you trying to do
<CourtJesterG> i just wanted to view the file information of the .exe and see if i can copy it out of there so i can try and repackage it
<CourtJesterG> i want to try and repackage a .exe into a deb
<bazhang> CourtJesterG, repackage as what
<CourtJesterG> as a .deb or any other format i can use to bring it to a .deb
<bazhang> CourtJesterG, what file
<CourtJesterG> ProjectVistor992193-123FULL.exe
<bazhang> CourtJesterG, what does that do; what is it
<CourtJesterG> its my game paid 7 months can't play do to the internet browser is required to start it when you hit agree using in windows it will lanch but even if using wine the browser kicks back a pv.pvl file
<bazhang> you cant package exe as deb
<CourtJesterG> of which usually the browser is suppose to run it through to enter the game
<CourtJesterG> if i had the source code i could
<CourtJesterG> or if i decompiled the dam thing
<mister-tea> try ie6 for linux
<bazhang> its not open source
<bazhang> so you have no right to do that.
<CourtJesterG> i mean most game run on linux machines so why are they not making linux packages instead mostly .exe makes no since
<pierre__> because it's a question of how much it costs for how much it can bring back
<CourtJesterG> anyay the game is runnign a free trial you want to give it a try projectvistor its called look it up interesting game used to be 10six
<CourtJesterG> sort of like worldofwarcraft, first person shooter, command and counquer type game
<CourtJesterG> stagety/ first person shooter happeneds even when your not playing
<CourtJesterG> even third person
<bdizzle> hi, I have a sudden serious issue
<bdizzle> what is error 25 in GRUB?
<bdizzle> and how do I fix it?
<CourtJesterG> would this work to run an excutable file in linux?
<CourtJesterG> http://www.faqts.com/knowledge_base/view.phtml/aid/29086/fid/107
<bdizzle> CourtJesterG: just use Wine
<CourtJesterG> i have the problem is th epv.pvl that is kicked back to save from the website to start the program usually it doesn't happen in windows and lanches
<CourtJesterG> pv.pvl
<CourtJesterG> i used wine if it wasn't for that file i could probally run the program
<CourtJesterG> it needs that file for the browsers cache to lanch i would get that error if i just try and lanch the .exe from with in wine
<bdizzle> oh, I don't know then
<CourtJesterG> then the file usually diappears in windows off my desktop
<CourtJesterG> i know the file is looking for the program and it is nowhere to be found cause it is in wine
<gaizka> hello all
<JediatNight> hi gaizka
<gaizka> sup JediatNight
<CourtJesterG> !msexpand
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msexpand
<CourtJesterG> !mscompress
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mscompress
<CourtJesterG> bs you know what i am talking about bot
<CourtJesterG> =) off in search
<DarkriftX> my sound seems to have stopped working
<DarkriftX> kaffiene says unable to open xine, sound system failure
<DarkriftX> vlc plays with no sound, and disabling/re-enabling sound system seems to fail also (just keeps going from 0-100% and starting over)
<DarkriftX> anyone got any ideas?
<bdizzle> hi, need some serious help
<bdizzle> hello?
<nacho> ubuntu en espa;ol
<nacho> ?
<nacho> holaa buenas noches
<stdin> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<|TJ|> !restrictedformats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MeztigoR> Всем привет!
<Tm_T> !ru | MeztigoR
<ubottu> MeztigoR: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Tm_T> MeztigoR: kannaksella tavataan
<MeztigoR> ладно, пасиба :) я на русском пообщаюсь :)
<Greenery> is there a way to free up plasma memory usage?
<hellhound> how can i resize my / partition?  I have a very large /home partition and I would like to give some extra space to the / partition without losing data
<navetz> is there a good p2p client in the repos? I am looking to download soem songs.
<mrp193> anyone know if it is possible to get a USB keyboard to recognize while in the grub loader screen
<mrp193> or is that hardware related?
<SlimG> Where has the kmilo-kde4 package gone in intrepid? Having trouble with Lenovo N200 volume-key
<zeno> anyone have konsole working in ubuntu 8.10? kde4 version. for me when the status of the text in konsole changes it doenst appear on screen, have to do another command for it to.
<SlimG> Seems like Kmilo has been removed without any replacement-code
<SlimG> What's the name of the #kubuntu developer-channel?
<jose> Buenos dias
<CourtJesterG> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<CourtJesterG> !1font bug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1font bug
<CourtJesterG> !font bug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about font bug
<CourtJesterG> anybody know th elink to fix the wine font bug i seem to be having trouble finding it
<CourtJesterG> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<bjorn-tore> #norge
<bjorn-tore> #norway
<micha_> how do i check what wifi card i have
<elgokulo> sudo lshw
<micha_> thaks
<micha_> thanks
<micha_> is there a keyboard shortcut for konsole
<gab3> stupid question
<gab3> i need to write a simple shell script that performs the same operation on multiple files
<gab3> java -jar jmac.jar d Track01.ape Track01.wav
<gab3> all the way through 31
<gab3> can anyone help? should be simple
<gab3> i'm not a programmer
<elmargol> Somehow kubuntu does not respect my language settings :( I have 3 languages installer en, de and it. And have them in this order. However kubuntu translates everything missing in german to italian :( and i prefer english
<Dragonath> hmm, I am trying to install new themes from kde-look.org but the configuring scripts tell me that they can't find my X libraries
<Dragonath> actually nevermind, I found out that the theme I want comes with kubuntu already
<fjellrev1> I'm having sometrouble with my wifi card, athero chipset on a Amilo li1718 labtop, I have finally managed to get the card recognized,but it still wont work,seems not turned on ( my pc has a on/off button for the wifi card) I found a script that could work but its for 32bit,not 64 like my computer..Anyone has any idea of what I could try now?  ?
<SlimG> fjellrev1: Set the wifi to default-on in BIOS if possible
<regital> hey, i just installed QtParted, but when i try to launch it, it gives me an error that says 'Command not found'
<regital> im running Kubuntu 8.10 with KDE4
<SlimG> regital: kdesudo qtparted
<fjellrev1> SlimG : okay,I will try but think i've read someone else with same problem trying to do that without prevailing, but ill try.brb
<regital> SlimG: say what?
<regital> ah it worked. thanks
<SlimG> regital: np
<CourtJesterG> anyone on?
<CourtJesterG> i always see a bunch of ppl in the room but barely anyone speaking funny
<SlimG> CourtJesterG: #kubuntu-offtopic
<martijn> hi
<SlimG> CourtJesterG: But yea, it's awfully quiet in here :) here ... here ... her .. he . (echo)
<martijn> :)
<CourtJesterG> i need a fix to my font bug problem the wine application to config it doesn't display any fonts i already fix my 96 driver font bug problem with the tweek just need to fix the wine problem now
<CourtJesterG> no fonts to read when i open the win config
<martijn> flash videos stopped working in konqueror for me
<martijn> flash apps seem to work
<CourtJesterG> i can't find the fix for it or where wine.cfg is located i know how to do it
<CourtJesterG> i believe
<CourtJesterG> been searching forums and sites for hours
<SlimG> martijn: Get used to it uintil Konqueror changes rendering-engine, or khtml suddently decides to cooperate
<SlimG> CourtJesterG: What about just deleting the ~/.win folder, and let it regenerate itself?
<SlimG> ~/.wine *
<CourtJesterG> i can try in terminal
<CourtJesterG> or kcosole
<martijn> SlimG ... bleh are you serious?
<CourtJesterG> using kubuntu noticed most documents and the file system is different in ubuntu and how there site tells you to do some stuff related to wine
<CourtJesterG> that doesn't work
<CourtJesterG> unless i go maybe rm
<SlimG> martijn: That's my experience, using Kubuntu without having Firefox installed for everything Konqueror won't do is a real pain
<martijn> pitty, it used to work pretty well in kde3
<SlimG> CourtJesterG: rm -R ~/.wine && wineprefixcreate ~/.wine
<SlimG> CourtJesterG: forgot --prefix: wineprefixcreate --prefix ~/.wine
<fjellrev1> Daisuke_Ido:
<CourtJesterG> prefix isn't a command
<fjellrev1> sorry..
<CourtJesterG> first one did something
<CourtJesterG> never mind doing something
<CourtJesterG> updated
<CourtJesterG> no did,t happen
<CourtJesterG> i found the fix for once before
<CourtJesterG> when i open up wine to config i have no fonts if i go tot wine hq nobody never answers you there
<CourtJesterG> thats because i am using the 96 nvidia driver i fixed the fonts on my system already with the anti-alais dpi
<juanantonio> Hello, my Kubuntu 8.04 is not letting me mount Windows and USB disk
<juanantonio> An error appears me saying that this operation is not permitted
<bazhang> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<juanantonio> The thing is that Kubuntu let me mounted it automatically until 2 days ago; I returned today and it does not le tme
<SlimG> juanantonio: If you've used the NTFS-partition in Windows, and did a unclean shutdown. you'll be having problems mounting it again in linux
<SlimG> Usually it'll mount again after you let Windows boot and check the NTFS (Will be done automatically before entering the Windows desktop)
<andrew__> I've got a big problem with 8.10 ever since upgrading. KDE4 seems to crash xorg every time. I've got a stack trace, but it doesn't have many symbols. Can anyone help?
<andrew__> 8.04 with KDE4 backports was fine for me btw. It must be related to the new version of xorg in 8.10
<Tm_T> andrew__: what display driver?
<andrew__> nvidia's binary 177 - although I also tried the older one that comes with 8.10 and it was the same. On top of that, I had this same problem on another machine which uses ATI/fglrx. However, the ATI machine seems to have fixed itself, possibly with the 4.1.3 backport, whereas my nvidia machine (the one I really rely on) still suffers
<Tm_T> andrew__: have you tried new beta drivers from nvidia?
<andrew__> Tm_T: nope not tried those. Think it would make a difference?
<Tm_T> andrew__: may, may not
<CourtJesterG> ok this is my problem but the commands aren't working
<CourtJesterG> http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?t=392&highlight=fonts
<CourtJesterG> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<fjellrev1> I am trying to install new madwifi drivers in hope that it will help my situation but when I do make && make install I get an error saying that there is no rulle to make target "bla bla" anyone know what I am missing?
<juanantonio> Hello. Is there someone to help me with mount error that I never had
<bazhang> juanantonio, did you do an unclean windows shutdown?
<juanantonio> Unclean?
<bazhang> juanantonio: If you've used the NTFS-partition in Windows, and did a unclean shutdown. you'll be having problems mounting it again in linux
<juanantonio> Unclean shutdown, I don't undersatand the concept. I used it because Linux could't find some files that were there; then I turned off from the Start Windows menu
<SlimG> juanantonio: Boot windows again, and see if it automatically checks the filesystem at startup (before you enter the desktop), if it does, that should fix your mounting-issues in linux (it would also indicate that you've done a unclean shutdown in windows)
<juanantonio> Ok, I'm going to see. If Windows is not checking that, what will happen?
<andrew__> when I log in as me (with all my settings), it crashes xorg on the KDE splash screen. When I log in with a user with no settings, I can get into KDE, but it will crash shortly after. In fact, I can usuall make it crash by going to the desktop, right clicking, choosing desktop settings and clicking on the drop down menu which lets you set a wallpaper to be tiled/scaled/stretched etc
<CourtJesterG> http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?t=392&highlight=fonts
<CourtJesterG> this isn't the fix i put on mine last time and i have my monitor set at 96 dpi
<letham> hello
<CourtJesterG> it doesn't fix it nyway
<CourtJesterG> http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?t=392&highlight=fonts
<CourtJesterG> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<metellius> has someone heard of firefox running really weirdly in kubuntu? the gui doesn't seem to respond to any loading at all, the sites do load, but they never finish, so I cannot stop, reload or go back or anything, just click links
<juanantonio> Hello. I got a problem mounting an external USB disk
<juanantonio> the internal had no problem, but the external had it
<SlimG> juanantonio: NTFS?
<juanantonio> No, FAT32
<SlimG> juanantonio: So the NTFS is okay now?
<SlimG> juanantonio: What problem?
<juanantonio> Yes, thank you. Thing is FAT32 says Habilited (habilitado en spanish) but Kubutnu, does not let me mount it
<voox> where does opera store the profile folder in kubuntu?
<SlimG> voox: My guess: ~/.opera
<SlimeyPete> ~/.opera I think
<voox> ahh yes, thanks both :)
<SlimG> np
<juanantonio> I already know how this is starting
<juanantonio> I return immediately
<fjellrev1> is there any negative effects of running a 32 bit system instead of 64 ( i say this cause Im contemplating going to 32,because of scripts for my wifi driver only wanting to run under 32)
<dr_willis> I have to wonder what a 'script' is doing thats 32/64bit different.
<fjellrev1> beats me :) I can't say I have too much knowledge on this,just that only real solution I have found is this script,and when running it I get an error,saying sorry,only works on 32 bit system for now
<fjellrev1> now my roommate suggest just switching to 32 system instead, he says there isnt much reason for running it,paranoid as I am I cant take his wod for it :)
<dr_willis> I normally use 32bit.. buit am testing out 64bit now.. its working well for me.
<dr_willis> I can only think of 1 or 2 litle issues ive had with 64bit
<fjellrev1> yeah,it works for me too,only thing is the wifi ( kind of ruins the whole laptop feeling when having to drag along a TP) so if there isnt much to it than I think I will go for 32..dr_willis the decision will fall on what you have to say :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dr_willis> 'this is linux, use what you want' :P
<fjellrev1> choices,too many choices,not enough knowledge :)
<ActionParsnip> then gain knowledge first
<fjellrev1> ActionParsnip: kind of the reason I am reaching out in this channel,not here to make chatting friends ;)
<ActionParsnip> fjellrev1: what do you wanna know?
<fjellrev1> If there is any downside to using a 32 bit system instead of the 64 bit that I am running now,as I am running into major issues surrounding my wifi card
<dr_willis> I wouldent think of any issues.. other then accessing large amounts of ram
<ActionParsnip> fjellrev1: none really, servers benefit from 64bit as long as the hardware is 64bit nice
<ActionParsnip> fjellrev1: desktops on 32bit get better support from plugins
<ActionParsnip> fjellrev1: as dr_willis says, if you have > 3Gb ram then use 64bit
<dwidmann> fjellrev1: umm, lack of support for >~3GB memory ... number crunching, rendering, encoding applications won't get the nice boost ... that's about it
<fjellrev1> ActionParsnip: So, for mye usage that is purely recreational and writing assignments in school, I should use 32..have only about 2g ram anyways
<dr_willis> ive not really noticed much of a boost.. but ive not done head2tohead comapressons
<ActionParsnip> fjellrev1: yes, i'd advise 32
<dwidmann> dr_willis: others have though ... and the numbers spoke for themselves.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: it wouldnt be a fair test as many of the other components would be different
<dr_willis> dwidmann,  last  benchmarks i saw dident show much.. but that was a year+ ago.. and i imagine  the compilers/codeers are better at using the fetures of 64bit by now..
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: no, do it on the same system, seeing as the system can run both
<dr_willis> 1+ Yr old benchmarks. :) are not good benchmarks
<ActionParsnip> dwidmann: makes sense
<ActionParsnip> dwidmann: i brain farted and thouht the test would be on a 32bit cpu too
<dwidmann> dr_willis: I rememer lame in particular not really seeing any improvement
<ActionParsnip> dwidmann: I'd expect it to
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: so would anybody else
<ActionParsnip> dwidmann: oh well
<ActionParsnip> stranger things have happened at sea
<dwidmann> on the other hand, I remember blender being like >30% faster
<dr_willis> blender... :)  i never did  get a good grasp of using that program
<voox> anyone know how to get the forward/backward buttons on a mouse to work with opera ? (works fine in firefox)
<dwidmann> voox: go to tools->preferences->advanced->shortcuts, go to the mouse setup
<dwidmann> voox: in the tree, expand application, it probably has something like "button 6" for back and "button 7" for forward ... might not be correct for your mouse ... you can see what the actual buttons are by using the program xev (start it in konsole)
<voox> dwidmann, thanks let me give it a shot
<dwidmann> voox: better yet, to simplify the output greatly, run xev this way --- "xev | grep button"
<voox> dwidmann, button 8 and 9
<dwidmann> voox: change that in opera and you should be good to go then.
<voox> dwidmann, should I put a space between "button 8"
<dwidmann> voox: yeah
<voox> dwidmann, alright thanks a lot :)
<Hypnos> is this a known bug that closing opengl-apps, doesnt work right now? (using nvidia drivers)
<Hypnos> is there nobody writing or am i not voiced or anything?
<_Hypnos> i'll try again, maybe i could not be read before:   is this a known bug that closing opengl-apps, doesnt work right now? (using nvidia drivers)
<Pici> _Hypnos: Try looking on launchpad for that.
<Pici> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<fliegenderfrosch> are there any kde 4.1.3 and amarok 2.0 RC packages available for hardy?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<dwidmann> fliegenderfrosch: yes to the former, not sure about the latter
<fliegenderfrosch> dwidmann: where can I find them? on kubuntu.org I can only find them for intrepid
<dwidmann> fliegenderfrosch: looks like amarok rc is in the repositories too, I need to update then
<dwidmann> Oh, wait, for Hardy, guess I forgot to read to the end of the line .... doh
<fliegenderfrosch> dwidmann: it doesn’t seem like there are any new packages for hardy available
<fliegenderfrosch> well, I probably have to upgrade to intrepid then
<fliegenderfrosch> though I’d prefer to stay with hardy
<dwidmann> fliegenderfrosch: good luck
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> since i have 8.10..i have some problems.. some are easy.. can work with it.. but one.. is strange.. i don't know why.. if i'm working.. puff.. caps-lock led is blinking and 8.10 freezes.. i neeed to hard power off my notebook..
<noaXess> any idea? kernel probleM'
<noaXess> the temp's of cpu and gpu are ok.. should be no temperatur problem
<linux_user400354> how can i get kcontrol for kde3 apps like amarok?
<noaXess> any idea about the blinking caps-lock problem, any solutio?
<dwidmann> linux_user400354: not as "user friendly", but you should still be able to use kcmshell to handle things
<noaXess> hey dwidmann..
<noaXess> wasup? :)
<dwidmann> Hi noaXess
<noaXess> do you know anything about blinking caps-lock led?
<dwidmann> noaXess: I think I've seen or heard of it somewhere before ... but if I knew the fix I don't remember it
<dwidmann> noaXess: does it happen often?
<noaXess> twice since today moring..
<linux_user400354> dwidmann, i did a search for kchmshell and it gave me nothing. what package is that included in?
<dwidmann> linux_user400354: you should have it, and it should be "/usr/bin/kcmshell"
<dwidmann> linux_user400354: and I'm assuming your typo didn't help
<BluesKaj> noaXess, blinking capslock eh , sounds like a problem in xorg.conf ... I edited mine to rid myself of the caps lock by adding this section to my xorg.conf file  http://www.pastebin.ca/1265796 ...Warning! it may not work for you but you can try modifying it in the terminal with nano.
<noaXess> BluesKaj: should that also stop freezing?
<noaXess> if my cpas-locl is blinking.. the whole system is freezed..
<noaXess> need hard poweroff my machine
<BluesKaj> yes, it only works when you press it , it won't stay on afterwards
<SlimG> noaXess: blinking caps (I think) is a indication of a linux kernel panic
<noaXess> SlimG: ok.. thats what i found in bug reports..https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/289808
<dwidmann> noaXess: so when did this blinking problem start? recently? has it always been a problem?
<noaXess> dwidmann: before upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10. i havn't this problem.. no with the newest intrepid kernel i get this problemm.. sometimes never per day, sometimes mor the once..
<dwidmann> noaXess: what kind of things are you doing when it freezes? Every anything similar or is it completely random?
<noaXess> SlimG: will kernel panic be logged? in /var/log/kern.log i don't see any
<mschiff> Hi just saw the NEWS that amarok2rc will replace amarok 1.4? Why do you do that?
<SlimG> noaXess: check /var/log/kern.log.1
<noaXess> dwidmann: hm... sometimes i have a lot of apps open, firefox, thunderbird, pidgin, konsole, openoffice writer, dolphin
<dwidmann> noaXess: are your logs being slammed with thousands of lines of errors like the person in the aforementioned bug report?
<noaXess> SlimG: have no .1 log
<noaXess> just .0 that is the log before the acual kern.log
<noaXess> all other are gz files
<SlimG> noaXess: Try .0
<noaXess> dwidmann: no.. my /var/log needs only 15mb space..
<dwidmann> noaXess: do "ls -l /var/log | sort -n -k 5" ... oh, maybe it isn't that then
<noaXess> SlimG: how is a kernel panic logged? what kind of name? Kernle Panic or kernel panic...
<linux_user400354> dwidmann, how can i get a list of the available icons i can use with kcmshell --icon?
<noaXess> sudo du -hs /var/log/ -> 15M     /var/log/
<dwidmann> linux_user400354: hmm, not sure
<noaXess> last syslog entry before freeze: Nov 24 14:40:01 hercules /USR/SBIN/CRON[18239]: (root) CMD ([ -x /usr/sbin/update-motd ] && /usr/sbin/update-motd 2>/dev/null)
<dwidmann> noaXess: what video drivers do you use?
<noaXess> first syslog entry after hard poweroff: Nov 24 14:44:37 hercules syslogd 1.5.0#2ubuntu6: restart.
<noaXess> dwidmann: nvidia
<dwidmann> noaXess: if at all possible, try running with the open source "nv" driver or "vesa" for a few days and see if you still get the freeze (yes, I know what it means to have crap video ... but this could potentially hit the problem on the head if it's that, eh?)
<noaXess> dwidmann: ok.. that will be my next test.. just change fomr nvidia to nv in xorg.conf, right?
<dwidmann> noaXess: yeah, that should do the trick
<noaXess> dwidmann: need i install the opensource nv driver
<dwidmann> noaXess: if not, I'm sure you'll know
<dwidmann> noaXess: no, it's already installed.
<noaXess> dwidmann: how can i chek taht it is installed?
<dwidmann> noaXess: well, unless you explicitly removed it, it's installed
<dwidmann> noaXess: dpkg --list xserver-xorg-video-nv
<SlimG> noaXess: You could experience hardware-failure, disk and ram is the most frequently failing hardware, badblocks and memtest are the utilities to test those
<noaXess> SlimG: i know.. thanks.. but that can't be, cause before upgrading all works perfect..
 * noaXess thinks... it is a NVIDIA bug
<dwidmann> noaXess: not necessarily can't, but probably isn't
<noaXess> dwidmann: all other nvidia specifix settings, can i use them with nv driver?
<noaXess> i will post my xorg.conf
<dwidmann> noaXess: well, do you know how to use any clie text editors? If there's anything that xorg doesn't like it will tell you which line(s) it doesn't like and you'll know then
<dwidmann> noaXess: then all you would have to do would be comment out those lines
<noaXess> dwidmann: i use allway vi to edit my configs..
<noaXess> my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/76406/
<dwidmann> noaXess: me too
<noaXess> now i have only changed nvidia to nv
<noaXess> .. first drink a coffee and then restart X :)
<dwidmann> noaXess: I'm not too sure about the last two lines in device, I think those might be nvidia specific
<noaXess> dwidmann: i will test.. after my coffee :) expresso ;)
<dwidmann> noaXess: same with lines 92-97 of the paste (in the screen section)
<dwidmann> noaXess: pretty sure those are nvidia specific
<dwidmann> noaXess: and I don't think nv supports twinview either
<noaXess> jep thats correct.. will uncomment them.
<noaXess> dwidmann: how can i make a clean xorg.conf? after backuped mine :)
<dwidmann> noaXess: erm, umm, I'm not really sure anymore
<dwidmann> noaXess: used to be something, but that something doesn't do it anymore so it's not worth my typing it out if ya know what I mean
<noaXess> dwidmann: its someting with reconfigure... or
<_spm_Draget> How can I remove networkmanager from by runlevel?
<linux_user400354> why did the ubuntu developers get rid of kcontrol in ubuntu 8.10?
<dwidmann> linux_user400354: I think it was in kdebase, which is among the many things dropped ... they pretty much dropped all but kdelibs and a few misc packages (krename, konversation, digikam, amarok, and koffice, to name a few)
<_spm_Draget> What is the name of the package with networkmanager?
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, one would think that there shoulf be an "Input Device Section" for keyboards and exotic mouses/mice in Intrepids xorg.conf file , but they seem to just be using a HAL dependency
<linux_user400354> _spm_Draget, apt-file find networkmanager
<_spm_Draget> nop, it was network-manager
<linux_user400354> _spm_Draget, try this. dpkg -S `which NetworkManager`
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: yeah ... I had to add for my mouse as well ... and it's not even *that* exotic
<dwidmann> linux_user400354: I personally would have opted for apt-cache search network | grep -i manager
<linux_user400354> is there a way i can compile kcontrol to get it in ubuntu 8.10?
<dwidmann> linux_user400354: well, yeah.
<dwidmann> linux_user400354: you can pretty much compile whatever you want, if you really want to.
<dwidmann> linux_user400354: I have a full kde3 compiled and installed to ~/linux/soft, as of about a week ago
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, I had to edit to add a "Module Section" to enable 3D and DRI and edit the Extensions Section to Composite = "0" as well as adding fglrx as a driver for the "Configured Video Device'. The Intrepid developers decided to let users set things up for their own hardware when they wrote the xorg.conf .However that leaves those who are new to Linux out in the cold somewhat. That's my rant for Today  :>)
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: I agree ... xorg.conf setup definitely needs some work/love
<neverendingo> Hey, i have a problem with kopete after an update from 8.04 to 8.10. I used kde4 before, but after the update i can't access my accounts anymore, they are gone. And configuring kopete isn't possible, too. The menu only has "configure -> configure shortcuts". Removing the original configs doesn't work either. Any hints?
<dwidmann> neverendingo: kubuntu 8.10's config dir is ~/.kde, 8.04's was ~/.kde4. Thats' why they can't be accessed .... copy what you need over
<neverendingo> dwidmann: i already did that, doesn't work
<dwidmann> hrm, that's odd ... it didn't give me any trouble on either of my setups
<webas> hi..how to install latest open office ?
<neverendingo> dwidmann: actually that's is the only problem i have after the upgrade.
<neverendingo> the only thing i can configure is the picture of the default identity...
<dwidmann> neverendingo: backup and then delete ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/ and ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc
<neverendingo> dwidmann: did that, no change
<dwidmann> neverendingo: tried reinstalling kopete?
<samushka> is there any PPA's with kde 4.2 packages besides project neon? (i want to REPLACE kde 4.1 iwith 4.2)
<dwidmann> samushka: no, seeing as last I checked there wasn't even a beta of kde4.2
<samushka> sarcasm aside, i meant the beta packages
<samushka> or svn builds
<dwidmann> svn builds != beta packages
<samushka> right, i meant svn my bad... arch linux has a repository just wanted to know if there's any unofficial ones for kubuntu
<dwidmann> Nothing I've heard about ... though there should be a beta of 4.2 soon. I would expect to see packages then.
<samushka> ok
<dwidmann> (official packges, no less)
<samushka> is there an official eta by kde devs for beta 4.2 release?
<dwidmann> (well, official-ish)
<samushka> right, heh
<neverendingo> dwidmann: somehow that did it, thanks for that!
<dwidmann> samushka: well, they do have a plan laid out, whether or not they want to follow it is up to them though ... I hope they don't rush it.
<neverendingo> obviously the 4.1.2 version of kopete was still installed
<samushka> i remember seeing a frontend for mplayer on kde, i cant recall the name, anyone know off the top of their heads?
<Tm_T> samushka: kmplayer ?
<SkEmO> how can i ge the CGJ browser plugin?
<SkEmO> get*
<SkEmO> firefox is unable to install it on its own
<lool> Hi folks
<drow_> sorry for interrupting... what about kde4.2 ? is there a rough timetable for release it or when it will be at back ports ?
<lool> I'm poking at kdesdk, it failed to build in jaunty on misc arches, but has a newer version in intrepid-proposed and intrepid-backports
<lool> First, I do wonder how that can be :)  and second, diffing these two yields plenty of weird stuff
<neverendingo> hmm, i was too fast, configuration is accessible again, but empty...
<lool> Like depends downgraded or dropped, changelog entry dropped etc.
<dwidmann> samushka: kplayer? smplayer?
<samushka> thx, gonna google those up.
<SkEmO> the CGJ plugin i mean
<drow_> *ROFL*
<Dragonath> how do I remove kde4 from my computer? I've already removed the kde4 package and then done an autoremove
<genii> Dragnslcr: On 8.04 or 8.10 ?
<Dragonath> 8.04
<Dragonath> the login manager still seems to be kde4 to
<genii> Dragonath: Should just be something like: sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-kde4-desktop                   You will still need manual removal of anything in your home dir however
<Dragonath> too*
<Dragonath> ok thanks
<Dragonath> genii: hmm I still have things labeled KDE4 in the k menu
<genii> Dragonath: Yes, "You will still need manual removal of anything in your home directory" As I just said
<Dragonath> genii: the menu entries seem to work - I just opened dragon player... this isn't normal is it?
<Dragonath> usually when I remove an application it gets removed from the k menu as well
<genii> Dragonath: The --purge part removes conf files and binaries. But if you already did a remove without --purge then the binaries are still there
<Dragonath> ah ok
<mark_g> what is the best web browser for kubuntu? i'm new to kubuntu.
<mircea> firefox
<mircea> especially if you need flash
<Dragonath> genii: so now I should first reinstall kde4 and then do a purge?
<mark_g> firefox tabs and icons are not as good as in ubuntu
<mircea> mark_g: use a different theme, i use qtcurve
<genii> Dragonath: That might be adviseable.
<Dragonath> ok thanks
<mark_g> mircea: ok, i'll try
<noaXess> how can i reconfigure my x server so i have default values in xorg.conf?
<noaXess> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mark_g> mircea: thanks, it works. i'm using ifox theme.
<mircea> mark_g: yw
<mark_g> i just shift from ubuntu to kubuntu. i'm wondering if it's possible to create a freenode account in kopete?
<ivan_> it's better to use qutIM
<noaXess> mark_g: not in kopete for kde4.. use pidgin :) it is really cool and do all what you need.. mutch plugins.. and so on
<noaXess> !info pidgin | mark_g
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 546 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<mark_g> is pidgin available in adept repository?
<noaXess> mark_g: jep
<noaXess> se ubottu output
<mark_g> noaXess: ok, i'll try.
<KingOfDos> why is knetworkmanager not working properly?
<juanantonio> I got a problem with my video card driver
<mfakhruddin> good nite all
<mfakhruddin> assalamualaikum all
<mark_g> how can i uninstall konqueror?
<mark_g> i was trying to remove it from adept but can't find it
<wad> Hey, both of my kubuntu boxen are getting the same error when I do apt-get update: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hplip/hplip_2.7.7.dfsg.1-0ubuntu5.1_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<wad> Is it me? Or is everyone experiencing this problem?
<mark_g> wad: try to use the main server for source. it works for me before in ubuntu.
<wad> okay.
<Nasj> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Nasj> !virusscanner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virusscanner
<Nasj> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<noaXess> i edit my shortcuts over systemsettings / keyboard / .. in the entry "KDE Menu Editor" i have a lot of entries like "Activate KSIRC Window" or "Go to KDE Website"..
<Nasj> !guarddog
<noaXess> how can i delete them?
<mark_g> how can i add medibuntu in the repository?
<noaXess> !medibuntu | mark_g
<ubottu> mark_g: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<noaXess> mark_g: by the way ;) ubottu is a AI bot :)
<noaXess> no AI.. just a help bot ;)
<KingOfDos> how can i connect to wireless network?
<mark_g> noaXess: thank's for the info.
<noaXess> KingOfDos: with knetworkmanager add a new connection.. or try wicd..
<mark_g> does adding medibuntu to sources.list in ubuntu similar with kubuntu?
<KingOfDos> noaXess: knetworkmanager is failing big-time
<noaXess> KingOfDos: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<KingOfDos> i'll try wicd
<noaXess> then wicd.. it's really nice tool and has a repo for 8.10
<noaXess> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php -> Installing Wicd in Ubuntu
<noaXess> does anybody know, where the keyboard shortcuts are saved?
<KingOfDos> but still. it's strange that kubuntu comes with crap like knetworkmanager. that detects the wireless at two diffrent laptops, but never works
<KingOfDos> with nm-applet it's working correctly, but that's not available at kubuntu 8.10
<noaXess> KingOfDos: really use wicd.. it's perfect.. and works really fine on my asus vx2 notebook
<faileas> mark_g: yes. other than desktop managers they are identical
<noaXess> grrrrr.. can't run ALT+F2... crashed.. is it possible to get it back?
<noaXess> is there a service that manage all the keyboard shortcuts?
<JontheEchidna> noaXess: run krunner from a terminal
<noaXess> JontheEchidna: ha :) fine thanks
<JontheEchidna> then alt+f2 should be back
<noaXess> JontheEchidna: you know where all the kb shortcuts will be saved? cause i have a lot of entries in systemsettings / keyboard
<noaXess> JontheEchidna: it's back
<mark_g> anyone knows how to uninstall konqueror?
<KingOfDos> noaXess: "this network requires encryption to be enabled."
<noaXess> KingOfDos: then do it.. open the network and under andvanced settings put in the WPA/WEP key
<KingOfDos> oh wait, i've got it. options are with some dropdown thing :)
<JontheEchidna> noaXess: Keyboard & Mouse -> keyboard shortcuts
<noaXess> hihi
<KingOfDos> and i'm to slow when typing ;)
<mark_g> anyone knows how to uninstall konqueror? can't find it in adept.
<noaXess> JontheEchidna: that i know.. but there i can't delete them.. i have a lot of entries for eg. "Go to KDE Website" and so on
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah. That's sort of broken at the moment
<noaXess> mark_g: i thinkt konquerror is a part of kubuntu kde syste,
<JontheEchidna> the changes don't get saved
<noaXess> JontheEchidna: are there config files for the kb shortcuts in my user profeil?.. so i can manually delete them?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, but I don't know where
<mark_g> noaXess: i see.
 * noaXess searching deeper in the rabbit hole :)
<KingOfDos> noaXess: thanks, it works nice. not that good as nm-applet but way better then knetworkmanager
<noaXess> KingOfDos: don't know nm-applet.. but love wicd..
<KingOfDos> nm-applet support vpn/pptp/etc :)
<noaXess> KingOfDos: ok.. is it gnome based?
<KingOfDos> i've seen it working on kde, gnome and xfce
<wesolek> hello
<wesolek> can anybody help me out with forwarding images from another machine?
<wesolek> or connecting to my kubuntu from another machine... I know I need to install some sort of host-server or something like that, just can't remember the name
<mark_g> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<wesolek> it's not windows
<vito_> ciauz c' è qualcuno ?
<genii> !it | vito_
<ubottu> vito_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<vito_> ;-)
<TekkieFreak> Wow, I need a cup of coffee...everyone appears to be speaking Italian
 * genii hands TekkieFreak a large Kubuntu mug of coffee
<TekkieFreak> Oh thank you!! I so need that. :)
<eni> medoooooooooo chuvaaaaaa socorroooooooo
<wesolek> can anybody help me to connect to my kubuntu from another terminal (another machine)?
<mark_g> how to encrypt large files in kubuntu?
<TekkieFreak> wesolek: Sorry, I'm not sure how.  You can probably just ssh...if that's what you're looking for.
<Juanantonio1> Hello, can anyone help me with the problems I have with X server? Everytime I set nvidia driver instead of VESA, KDM doesn't want to start
<TekkieFreak> There's also remote desktop stuff out there, but I'm not exactly sure how it works.
<TekkieFreak> juan, Oh I think if you run gdm it will help.  Then you should still be able to run kde under gdm
<TekkieFreak> I have Nvidia
<CIF> alguem aqui usa xchat??
<mark_g> anybody knows how to encrypt large files in kubuntu?
<Pici> !br | CIF
<ubottu> CIF: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<CIF> simm
<mark_g> wesolek: http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/network/C/sharing.html
<TekkieFreak> Hrm...coffee is waking me up, but I still can't speak Italian. :) I guess there's only so much coffee can do for you.
<noaXess> !info kgpg | mark_g
<ubottu> kgpg (source: kdeutils): encryption utility for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 1125 kB, installed size 2228 kB
<wesolek> TekkieFreak, I use ssh, and it works, just my kubuntu won't accept opening windows
<TekkieFreak> wesolek: Hrm...Oh are you looking for maybe a remote desktop?
<TekkieFreak> I remember doing something like that...I think.  If we are talking about the same thing.
<TekkieFreak> And this is a good 10 years ago...but you could ssh in and then start an emacs or something and have the window pop up on your machine.
<wesolek> nope, not a remote desktop, when I use ssh -X, it won't diplay graphic windows
<TekkieFreak> You had to give it an argument and tell it which X session to use.
<TekkieFreak> I'm not using the right terms.
<wesolek> it worked fine on SUSE, which I had before
<wesolek> pretty sure I am using the command correctly
<TekkieFreak> Hrm.
<wesolek> and when I run a terminal on another machine, it won't ssh to this new kubuntu
<TekkieFreak> Oh...hrm.  I'm afraid I can't be of much help.
<wesolek> I think I may have found a remedy, but I think I need to reboot as I modified some files
<wesolek> thanks tekkiefreak!
<TekkieFreak> Erm, well you are very welcome! I do try.
<Juanantonio1> Sorry, TekkiFreak, I was having a look at Kubuntu channel forum
<Juanantonio1> But it seems to me, that nvidia drivers work as they want to, not as they were designed to ;)
<Juanantonio1> Anyway, if you could help me telling me which tjings I can check so as to get more precise help, you'd be welcomed
<TekkieFreak> Juanantonio1: I'm afraid I'm really new to Linux.  So far, I just tend to try to get things to work so they are usable.
<TekkieFreak> For instance...I have a Dell laptop running my Ubuntu install and an external monitor plugged in.
<zbyszek> hi is it possible to enable video preview in dolphin in kde4?
<TekkieFreak> And it works...but I can't seem to get it to just use the external monitor alone...it uses both and it's a little weird.
<Juanantonio1> Hehehe, Yes, it is the same thing about me. I got Vista 32 and a worm or something entered in that partition, and went to KDE because I used in the past SUSE and did know this environment
<TekkieFreak> Juanantonio1: And It seems to work better with gnome.  I don't think everything is quite ironed out in kde4 yet
<Juanantonio1> No no, I don't need KDE 4, just KDE running properly ;)
<TekkieFreak> Juanantonio1: oh you are on kde3.5?
<Juanantonio1> just as Vista does not ;)
<TekkieFreak> I have Vista dual-boot but have only used it once for like 5 minutes. :) I don't like it much.
<Juanantonio1> Yes, I did not find a reason to migrate from 3.5 from 4
<TekkieFreak> Hrm...and you are running the Nvidia proprietary drivers?
<TekkieFreak> I have a "NVIDIA X Server Settings" app on mine.
<Juanantonio1> Vista is complete chaos. The only reason to use it would be 64 bits, but I got in my PC the 32 bits, so I only start Vista to play
<TekkieFreak> Ubuntu offers a 64-bit.  I'm running it. :) It rocks!
<Juanantonio1> Yes, I have it; but when I start with this driver, KDM and X server so not start until I reconfigure Xorg and then it works
<Juanantonio1> Yes, I have Kubuntu 8.04 64 bits
<mahdialsholi> هاااااااااااااااااااااي
<mahdialsholi> انه واحد بحكي عربي
<TekkieFreak> Juanantonio1: Hrm...I'm not sure what to tell you.  Mine works pretty well.  As I said it's a little weird and doesn't work how I'd like it to.
<Juanantonio1> Hehehe
<Juanantonio1> Thing is, that I only want the PC running well, I don't need the last version of a program that works properly and serves for what I installed
<TekkieFreak> Juanantonio1: Yeah, I understand that!
<TekkieFreak> Okie...well I'd love to stay, but got work to do....good luck Juanantonio1...bbl
<Juanantonio1> Thanks, bye
<cuznt> Juanantonio1 in my dyslexia i read that as Juantomino
<Juanantonio1> Hehehe, ok
<Juanantonio1> if you can help me with Xserver, no problem ;)
<fjellrev1> Anyone here have any experience with Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo 1718?I dont what all how to's say but still no result with wireless
<fjellrev1> dont-done
<karl_> hey, how can I install cmake v 2.6.2 without using the backports repo?
<Dragonath> hmm how do I convert a .bin to .iso if there is no .cue file?
<trappist> Dragonath: I'm pretty sure you need a .cue
<Dragonath> trappist: well I've mounted .bin files without .cue files in windows before.. anyways I think I found a way to generate a cue file
<lzfy> Hi all
<mfilipe> what is the package which add support to kde theme in gtk programs?
<mfilipe> I want remove it
<scribbles> why does snort 2.8.3 have a /doc/signatures but 2.8.3.1 doesn't?
<scribbles> where did they move it?
<genii> mfilipe: gtk-qt-engine-kde4     or   gtk-qt-engine      perhaps even: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<mfilipe> genii: thanks
<genii> mfilipe: np
<floown> hello
<floown> I can't install kooka with sudo apt-get install kooka... where is it, please?
<genii> It no longer exists
<floown> genii: what should I use now?
<genii> floown: I believe kipi-plugins
<misel_> üdv
<tacosarecool> hello
<genii> !hu | misel_
<ubottu> misel_: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<tacosarecool> How do I make my digital camera work with kubuntu
<tacosarecool> You know what I'm going to search synaptic first
<tacosarecool> Ok how do I make it work
<tacosarecool> Kodak Easyshare Z1285
<Dragonath> tacosarecool: tried searching the ubuntu forums (ubuntuforums.org) already?
<jeremy__> hi
<jeremy__> can I ask a question on here
<jeremy__> is anybody reading?
<onio> joui ?
<jeremy__> I am trying to listen to shoutcast radio on Amarok but it says it has not decoder
<jeremy__> does anybody know how I can fix that problem?
<jeremy__> ?
<jeremy__> tjis sucks
<Juanantonio> Hello, I fell again trying to solve the X server problem
<aaron> jeremy, try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras package if you haven't already
<jeremy__> ok. I will try that
<jeremy__> thanks aaron
<aaron> np
<Juanantonio> I got a problem concerning Nvidia GeForce 7100 on-board VGA, KDM does not start when I install Nvidia drivers
<BluesKaj> Juanantonio, have you installed the generic nv driver which seems to be the one for intrepid ?
<Juanantonio> No, I have not Intrepid, I have Ku 8.04 64 bits
<LDSHDW> I'm using kopete as a "msn messenger " client and I want to change the sending settings. I'm not talking about the regular settings, I mean the new windows that spawns up every time that you do send a file. If I do send like 5 files for my friend in kopete it will open 5 different new windows for it. In windows msn messenger it did put the sending information in the screen / windows that you are using when you talk with your friend
<LDSHDW> and it shows up in the text  ( if you get what I mean). And in skype it does open a new windows where _all_ the files that you send are arranged. But in Kopete it opens new windows for every file. I wan't to change it. It doesn't matter if it's like msn messenger where you can see the sending information in the normal tekst or like in skype where it does open new windows for all the files. I just hate the way that kopete does send
<LDSHDW> files.
<aaron> LDSHDW, are you sending the files from the main Kopete window?
<LDSHDW> umm I drag the files I want to send to the windows
<LDSHDW> I don't usually use the real send button and search the files by that way. I'm used to drag the files
<aaron> ah, so for each file you drag-and-drop it opens a progress window
<LDSHDW> yeah it does that
<aaron> I don't see any preferences to turn that off, and that's a pretty standard KDE action for any kind of file transfer.
<LDSHDW> it is? oh, I hate it.
<LDSHDW> I did search up all the preferences few times too and nothing there.
<|TJ|> Afternoon Everyone!
<Juanantonio> Hello
<aaron> sorry LDSHDW, I'm not seeing anything in System Settings either.
<aaron> maybe the .rc file?
<LDSHDW> ok I was thinking about the umm spesific windows settings?
<LDSHDW> .rc file?
<aaron> eehm. . . .
<aaron> ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc
<aaron> I don't see anything in there that looks promising.
<Samuel-NotAFK> What's the partitioner on the live cd?
<kevin__> i just went to kubuntu i guess? either way the only way I can get to the login screen is allowing the comp to use low graphics mode and then run the session under kde.  When i use gnome low graphics its scrambled
<Juanantonio> Hi, Kevin. I have the same problem, but I only try KDE
<TekkieFreak> Ralpho!!!
<ralpho> Still kicken lurken
<kevin__> shoot, any progress?
<kevin__> juanan
<zer0o> hi guys how do i modify in kopete the "received files destination folder" from "home" to another one?
<florian> de
<Copelia> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Dekans> hello
<Dekans> is amarok 2 RC1 available for 64 bits architecture ?
<itsatrick> I accidentally quit the volume manager in KDE.  Is there a way to restart it?  Thanks.
<dschulz> itsatrick: kde4?
<itsatrick> Yup.
<astratto> hello! I have a very annoying problem with playing videos... no matter which player I use (dragon, mplayer..) it freezes randomly for 1 second
<astratto> I'm running kde 4.1.3, any hints?
<dschulz> itsatrick: try  ALT + F2  then enter kmix and hit enter
<itsatrick> astratto: Does the video continue?  Is it a DVD?
<itsatrick> dschulz: Thanks.
<astratto> itsatrick: no, avi, flv... the video goes on
<itsatrick> :(
<astratto> ah, youtube etc.. work well
<itsatrick> I know that Flash videos do that for me.
<itsatrick> astratto: Sorry, then...I don't know. :(
<dschulz> astratto: same behaviour here
<astratto> itsatrick: :D  thanks
<astratto> dschulz: uhm... good, video chipset?
<dschulz> intel GM965/GL960
<dschulz> it's a cheapo toshiba laptop
<astratto> uhm... I have an intel GMA945... same driver I suppose...
<dschulz> with hardy i386  didnt had this problem
<TekkieFreak> I always had trouble with intel video chips
<dschulz> are you running i386 or x86_64?
<astratto> dschulz: neither did I... I should try with xfce or gnome
<astratto> i386
<dschulz> i thought it was related to x86_64
<dschulz> but...
<astratto> nope :/
<LDSHDW> what was the command I should use when I open a program via console and I want to untie it so that when I close my console the program that I opened via it wont close too. I think it was something like <program> &  <something>
<TekkieFreak> yep > programname &
<TekkieFreak> the & runs it in the background.
<PhilRod> LDSHDW: if the program is already running, you'll have to 'disown' it
<PhilRod> otherwise start it with nohup, or use screen
<LDSHDW> disown thnx !!! !!
<alexei> I have difficulties with login to launchpad, get this: "__init__() takes exactly 2 arguments (3 given)" What is wrong?
<noaXess> does anybody know a good tool to create a dvd in kde4?
<noaXess> i know kmediafactory, but it has not mutch options..
<noaXess> for video editing i use kdenlive on kde 4.1 that is ok, but there is no create DVD optione..
<Juanantonio> No progress
<festher> what about k3b
<festher> i burned kubuntu iso on a dvd with that
<OxDeadC0de> noaxess try aptitude search dvd there are a lot of programs out there to help make dvd's from menu's to burning the images
<Juanantonio> I am a little discouraged, what a mess
<noaXess> OxDeadC0de: jep there are a lot, thats why i ask here..
<noaXess> festher: i need a tool to make a DVD menu.. k3b can only burn it
<festher> oh i c
<festher> does any know how to fix kmail from ignoring empty lines in send mails?
<festher> my mails looks like one big block of text with no "enter" used
<festher> im using space to force an empty line atm.
<OxDeadC0de> noaxess you might want to try different ones, but qdvdauthor looks promising
<noaXess> OxDeadC0de: jep ok.. found it too ;)
<festher> any advice on java on 8.10 64bit?
<festher> i havent had much luck with that
<Juanantonio> Somebody know how to handel the files within /etc/X11/?
<PhilRod> Juanantonio: what do you want to do with them?
<Juanantonio> Fix the best driver and the best resolution for my VGA, a GeForce 7100 on-board, Kubunto only allows me to handle it with VESA driver
<itsatrick> quit
<OxDeadC0de> juanantonio sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf - find the "device" section, add (driver "nvidia") without the ()'s
<OxDeadC0de> juanantonio that is - after installing the nvidia driver through jockey-kde
<onio> JOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<Juanantonio> Buff, that sounds me like chinese language, hehehe
<onio> OUIIIIIIIIIII
<festher> how do i know if my firefox is 32 or 64bit :)
<OxDeadC0de> juanantonio open a console, type: jockey-kde , it will be easy
<Juanantonio> Ok, if you help me, I will try everything you do
<Juanantonio> Alt+F2 or not that type of console?
<OxDeadC0de> kde menu/utilities/terminal - that kind of console :)
<Juanantonio> Ok, my friend. As you can see, I am very very new in Kubuntu
<Juanantonio> Escuchando a toda castaña La noche por Muchachito Bombo Infierno de Visto lo Visto
<Juanantonio> Ox, I have made that
<opa>      Google Mail
<OxDeadC0de> juanantonio okay after you have enabled the nvidia driver (177), then after you log out and log in it should be okay (it might need a reboot)
<Juanantonio> No, no, I have not installed that, I have installed the one coming in repos
<OxDeadC0de> !jockey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jockey
<Juanantonio> Ox, I have unloaded 177.80 from Nvidia's web, shall we try to install that
<Juanantonio> ?
<hammydude> how do I restore the taskbar to my panel after I deleted it?
<immanuel> hammydude: are you using kde4?
<hammydude> immanuel: ah yes, should have mentioned that
<hammydude> 4.1
<Juanantonio> OxDude, can you help me?
<immanuel> so, right-click on panel -> add Widgets -> select Task Manager -> click the Add Widget Button
<hammydude> immanuel: thanks so much, I don't know how I missed that in the widgets menu
<immanuel> hammydude: no problem ;)
<noaXess> what about lithscribe on linux/kubuntu/kde4?
<wesley__> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jim88> hi all ... got a quick question ... does anyone know of any linux program that acts as a cd/dvd player that is software based?
<noaXess> how do i manage bluetooth devices on kde4?
<jolynn> Hi, i'm having trouble getting my sound to work. Can anyone help me?
<noaXess> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<YAOMTC> I recently realized that when someone is logged in as a guest user, they can view all the files in my home folder... And that Ubuntu recently added home folder encryption?
<dek> since I upgraded to KDE4 and I want to use KNode, I get "502 Permission denied" error. Any fix?
<kurosaki_ichigo> More people who have working the iphone under Kubuntu
<YAOMTC> What would be a good way of protecting my home folder from guest reading on Kubuntu, like the feature Ubuntu apparently now has? (I'd prefer not to switch back to GNOME right now)
<kurosaki_ichigo> I believe if you go to /home/user and edit premissions that would work or els go to user panel
<kurosaki_ichigo> okay go to root and then home and then click with right on your home folder
<noaXess> !widget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget
<heinkel_111> good evening :) is it recommended to make your own directory names for mountpoints in the /media/ directory? Or is /media/ only for the systems automounts?
<YAOMTC> Properties, Permissions... I see. Thanks!
<kurosaki_ichigo> you will get a properties screen and in the middle you can set premissions, but i gues you have to do this as root
<YAOMTC> It'd be nice if I could set permissions for individual groups, rather than just groups in general. Oh well, good enough I suppose
<heinkel_111> I don't want my music files mounted on /media/sda1 I want it to be /media/music or something like that'
<kurosaki_ichigo> I believe thats possible you can add users to users groups
<heinkel_111> comments/recommendations?
<YAOMTC> Mkay, I'm gonna try this, I'll be back
<kurosaki_ichigo> heinkel_111 its a good idea to make mount pounts for your internal drives, but theres no need to do this for external drives
<heinkel_111> kurosaki_ichigo: this is for several partitions of a new internal drive, yes
<kurosaki_ichigo> My advice would be set them with your install already, because after install it can get harder to set them right ( my experience )
<heinkel_111> kurosaki_ichigo: in the /media folder the OS automagically creates some mountpoints that I am no big fan of, like /media/sda1 --- it tells me nothing
<noaXess> is there a widget for bluetooth devices?
<kurosaki_ichigo> heinkel_111 sda1 is your first drive
<heinkel_111> kurosaki_ichigo: Yes I much better liked the Dapper way where everything was mounted manually or using /etc/fstab. The newschool automagics are much harder to understand
<heinkel_111> kurosaki_ichigo: no, ironically it is the new one I purchased and still blank :)
<kurosaki_ichigo> I always point then manually during install like sda1 = root sda2 = swap sda3 = /home
<heinkel_111> kurosaki_ichigo: my first drive got renamed to sdc, that is auto-magic
<kurosaki_ichigo> ow strange
<jim88> hi all  ... does anyone know of any linux program that act as a cd/dvd player that is software based?
<heinkel_111> kurosaki_ichigo: and quite annoyingly nonsensical
<kurosaki_ichigo> jim88 you mean to make a media center with Linux ?
<kurosaki_ichigo> www.medibuntu.org
<jim88> kurosaki_ichigo ... no just to run cd/dvds
<kurosaki_ichigo> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<kurosaki_ichigo> jim88 i suggest installing VLC if i got it right it plays almost everthing and medibuntu contains codecs for dvd play i believe
<jim88> kurosaki_ichigo ... I have VLC installed and it is not reconizing the disc
<jim88> I am running gutsy
<jim88> kurosaki_ichigo ... I think it's a hardware issue
<kurosaki_ichigo> then install codecs from medibuntu.org and you should be able to play dvds with kaffeine
<kurosaki_ichigo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Playing Encrypted DVDs
<kurosaki_ichigo> don´t know if gutsy is still supported
<chase> hey everbody, i have a quick question for those who are good with shell scripting, any takers?
<Pici> chase: You may want to ask in #bash
<jim88> kurosaki_ichigo ... thanks I installed everything ... let me see if it works
<chase> Pici: thank you, i just thought id start here
<kurosaki_ichigo> jim88 no thanks
<YAOMTC> Thanks, that's just what I wanted. Good to know.
<kurosaki_ichigo> So it worked
<YAOMTC> Yep
<alexei> so, people, how can I enable good old console8x16? bitmap font in KDE4 Konsole on Intrepid. Apt-cache does not return anything on console8x16.
<jim88> kurosaki_ichigo ... hold a sec ... I am at work and this is a work machine
<jim88> kurosaki_ichigo ... you said kaffine will play it?
<jim88> kurosaki_ichigo ... or should
<kurosaki_ichigo> kaffeine yeah
<kurosaki_ichigo> but don´t know sure i never play dvds
<jim88> kurosaki_ichigo ... kaffeine keeps crashing
<jim88> kurosaki_ichigo ... maybe I have to reboot
<kurosaki_ichigo> you can try other players
<jim88> kurosaki_ichigo ... one sec
<jim88> kurosaki_ichigo ... will try vlc
<noaXess> someone has also problem with 8.10 and removable dvd-drive?
<noaXess> my dvd-drvie will only be connected if i reboot my notebook..
<nurv> hello plp. I wanna use my bluetooth to send from laptop to gsm but It doesn't work. Is there any more software that I must install after kdebluetooth4?
<noaXess> if i plug out and plug in it will system is running, no dvd-drive will be connected
<jim88> kurosaki_ichigo ... that is not working either, however, I am not going back to Windoze lololol
<jim88> kurosaki_ichigo ... let me restart ... thanks for your help
<noaXess> if i unplug the drive i see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76558/
<xenol> uhh dont know if i can call it a problem. but when i try to control sound via multimedia buttons, it works. but doesnt display at what level is the sound. any idea how to fix it? :>
<dr_willis> xenol,  some people would call you lucky that those bttons work at all :P
<xenol> dr_willis: i was changing hds in my lappy, and before it worked :>
<xenol> dr_willis: i bought dell laptop for reason that they got support for *buntu
<edju> If I login from kdm, kde is funky - the windows lack grab bars and borders, typing in konsole yields white squares, and more.  If I log in from the cli w/ startx, kde is fine.  Some config file?  If so, can't find which.  Why the difference?
<dr_willis> xenol,  it worked in kde 4 befor? or 3.9 or gnome?  they sort of are working. :) just no feedback.. if i read your post right,.
<xenol> kde4 dr_willis
<dr_willis> it very well could be some kde4 'new' bug..
<noaXess> hey dr_willis
<xenol> dr_willis: tho it was working after update for kde as well, only mute wasnt working. now all buttons work, but when i am lowering the volume, it display 100% all the time on OSD
<noaXess> my dvd-drive (hotplug) won't work after put it in wile system is running.. nothing is happend.. need to reboot then i can use it
<noaXess> any idea?
<dr_willis> Hotplug - is very much a 'grey' area..  and can be very hard to get going right
<noaXess> dr_willis: is it kernel problem or? cause in 8.04 all worked fine
<mourat> Hi. Help me please. Where i can finde profile in Kopete?
<ThomasD> mourat: configure > identity
<heinkel_111> how do I format a filesystem to ntfs format using gparted?
<noaXess> mourat: ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete
<heinkel_111> the ntfs choice is greyed out in the meny
<heinkel_111> menu
<ThomasD> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<heinkel_111> ThomasD: thank you, but my problem is to _create_ the ntfs partition
<heinkel_111> ThomasD: mounting I can handle quite well
<noaXess> dr_willis: is there a way to restart hotplug?
<heinkel_111> it seems like I don't have the right tools to create ntfs filesystem?
<ThomasD> heinkel_111: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<ThomasD> and try to format again
 * noaXess needs some sleep..
<kabotage> ummm whats -y suppose to mean?
<heinkel_111> ThomasD: bingo! just had to restart gparted afterwards and everything worked fine
<kabotage> sudo apt-get -y  ?
<heinkel_111> ThomasD: thank you :)
<ThomasD> heinkel_111: np
<Pici> kabotage: It answers yes'
<Pici> kabotage: It answers 'yes' to any questions that apt-get asks.
<kabotage> Pici: ahhh, k. thanks xD
<raysen> HOLA
<raysen> que acen kubunteros
<festher> omg why!
<festher> kvpnc keep complaining about no pppd and pptpd demons not installed
<festher> and ive installed ALL application starting with ppp now
<HappySmileMan> Are pppd and pptpd running?
<Barackuse> how do I tell if php is working ?
<festher> i dont know
<HappySmileMan> Might not be running unless you started them yourself or rebooted
<festher> okay
<festher> thought they would be started if needed
<festher> ill try rebbot thanks
<mourat> Hola raysen
<raysen> que onda murat
<raysen> que haces ahorita en el mejor sistema operativo mourat pasame tu direccion ip
<mourat> Comprendo mal español a yo ubunta Yo en Francia
<MolePrince> Howdy.  How can I connect to a daap share with Amarok please?  I've been googling and reading the forum to no avail.
<mourat>  Hi. Help me please. Where i can finde profile in Kopete?
<administrateur> hello
<gamecult> Hello PLs i need the french Irc pls
<gamecult> Hello PLS, I need the french Irc pls
<mourat> gamecult  moi, je veux en russe )
<gamecult> PLs french IRC
<festher> how to i make pptp and pptpd deamon run
<mourat> gamecult  moi, je veux en russe
<gamecult> lol
<mourat> gamecult tu peux chercher en google site de ubuntu en français
<chase> can i use pine on kubuntu?
<gamecult> french IRC pls
<heinkel_111> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<heinkel_111> voila
<mourat> http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/chatlogin         irc en français
 * snyderios is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<boris_> hello to everithing... this question could sounds a little bit stupid but..... How can I hide the task panel in Kubuntu Intrepid ibex?
<Dekans> boris_: it's not possible yet with KDE 4
<boris_> !
<Dekans> in KDE 4.2 it will be implemented, but now with KDE 4.1 we can't
<boris_> that's a good reason
<boris_> really thanks!
<heinkel_111> dudes...is launchpad working properly now?
<heinkel_111> I can't seem to get a proper login
<heinkel_111> it accepts my login but it does not log me in
<heinkel_111> that is I get a "username and password don't match" if I don't type the correct combination but the correct combination sends me nowhere special
<heinkel_111> anyone? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<dr_willis> launchpad bugs on launchpad?
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> or did i missread that..
<heinkel_111> dr_willis: I just can't get into my launchpad account to do anything
<simon__> how to get adobe flash player?
<heinkel_111> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<simon__> yeh but what is the sudo ... comand?
<dr_willis> I tend to install the 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' package - it grabs flash and java and other bits
<dr_willis> that you most likely want also
<simon__> hm...
<woodefec> hey
<sorush20> I want to use kde dialogue with firefox how do I don that?
<woodefec> nomidnight commander in the ubuntu repos
<woodefec> i mean no
<woodefec> hows that?
<woodefec> where do i find it? all sources running
<woodefec> hello
<allen> hello
<woodefec> here's earth, people, do you know midnight commander? i've got a kubuntu 8.10 installed here, searching for it in Adept
<woodefec> btw: mc is really nice
<woodefec> hey allen - tried mc?
<allen> ? mc
<woodefec> common
<allen> newbie
<woodefec> oh,its the cli file manager
<allen> look for help on getting KDE 3.5 up and running on Ubuntu 8.10.
<chase> im writing a shell script and it will pull up the terminal but it will not show any of my echo statements
<allen> or is that to off subject?
<woodefec> ok,found it.The adept installer had problems. The manager did find it
<woodefec> allen, i've read about it on kubuntu forums - there is an unofficial repo for KDE 3.5.x
<allen> I tried the only repo I could find and it closed down as requested by Kbuntu dev team.
<woodefec> allen,so try another distro that supports it or kubuntu 8.04
<woodefec> i go for KDE 4
<woodefec> some software (like konversation) is still 3.5.x on kubuntu 8.10
<woodefec> got to sleep, good luck. ilike the 8.10
<allen> I would like and stay with Ubuntu if I can. I never should have upgraded from 8.04.:(
<dr_willis> Theres work being done on repos for kde 3.5 i hear.
<dr_willis> not sure of the progress on it at this time
<allen> I guess ill just have to wait then.
<taewu> hi this is ubuntu chat room?
<chase> kubuntu yes
<taewu> right  can ask all?
<chase> sure
<allen> Any idea on when the repos for 3.5 will be up?
<taewu> alrigh haw  to change my language  from english to korean?
<kabotage> jaunty alpha1 is out. im upgrading my system. xD
<chase> applications<system<system settings
<allen> Ok thanks  Bye.
<IDWMaster> My updates are downloading very slowly. Is the update server at security.ubuntu.com running slow today?
<IDWMaster> The Adept package manager says it will take about 1 hour to download just a few updates for OpenOffice.
<Jabrroa> it works fine for me :)
<Jabrroa> slow connection?
<R_Rios> Hello
<R_Rios> I have a trouble with amarok-kde4
<R_Rios> It is not opening
<R_Rios> Then, when I run it via terminal, I get this:
<R_Rios> FAILURE (KCmdLineArgs):
<R_Rios> Application requests for isSet("multipleinstances") but the "multipleinstances"option
<R_Rios> has never been specified via addCmdLineOptions( ... )
<R_Rios> ASSERT: "0" in file /build/buildd/kde4libs-4.1.3/kdecore/kernel/kcmdlineargs.cpp, line 1499
<R_Rios> Cancelado
<Jabrroa> hmmm'
<Jabrroa> you have all the required packages?
<R_Rios> I think so
<Jabrroa> im just getting used to linux so i will not be much help on this particular issue :(
<R_Rios> =/
<Jabrroa> sorry bro...
<R_Rios> Well, I'm running Kubuntu Intrepid
<R_Rios> With KDE 4.1.3
<Jabrroa> intrepid?
<R_Rios> Yeah
<R_Rios> 8.10
<Jabrroa> i have not used kde 4 yet as i am on backtrack currently
<R_Rios> Hm
<R_Rios> OK
<Jabrroa>  trying to troubleshoot net probs :\
<R_Rios> Thank you, anyway
<Jabrroa> diddnt do anythin but np :)
<Jabrroa>  good luck
<erland> Hi, really simple question here hopefully:
<erland> I'm trying to install KDE 4 on Ubuntu 8.10 - looks like the way you're supposed to do that is through the kubuntu-desktop meta package, but when I try that, it conflicts with the displayconfig-gtk and guidance-backends packages - I don't want to lose my nice automatic monitor set-up & detection under Gnome...
<erland> What can I do?
<steven60> moin
<steven60> anybody out there can tell me the name of a programm that lets me stream under linux ubuntu under windows i used sam2
<trampel> steven60: shoutcast perhaps ...?
<juanantonio> Hello
<juanantonio> Is it impossible to install an Nvidia driver?
<juanantonio> I am trying through the afternoon and I couldn't get it
<dr_willis> Ive installed them fine on my 3 nvidia based machines
<juanantonio> Can you tell me how?
<dr_willis> I did have to install/run the nvidia-settings tool and/or nvidia-xconfig to get the xorg.conf correct for one machine
<dr_willis> I just clieked on the hardware-driver tool and told it to install them
<The_ManU_212> dr_willis: i use mostly adept this kde tool but sometimes i also use apt-get is it ok or shpuldnt i? i only heard you should avoid using aptitude AND apt-get
<dr_willis> I did nothing special. other then tweak the se4ttings with those 2 tools above
<dr_willis> I never use aptitude.
<dr_willis> adept is NOt aptitude
<juanantonio> No idea, willis. I had installed driver from Nvidia page, but as soon as I restarted, X server blocked it and couldn't start KDM
<juanantonio> Have you got idea about what may happen?
<dr_willis> juanantonio,  Did you even TRY the drivers from the restricted-drivers tool?
<dr_willis> Using them from the nvidia page - would be the last option to try
<juanantonio> Yes, you mean the K menu?
<The_ManU_212> dr_willis: i know that aptitude is not adept but i wanted to know if adept is based on apt-get so that it doesnt matter which of them i use (apt-get or adept)
<dr_willis> I mean the 'hardware-driver-manager' tool thats in the menus somewhere.. and normally has an icon in the panel when you rifst boot up.
<dr_willis> the command line command for it is 'sudo jockey-kde' (i think)
<dr_willis> try that first...
<juanantonio> Oh yes, but I cannot install anything from here, can't I?
<dr_willis> 'anything from here' ?
<dr_willis> that hardware manager tool can install the proper restricted-drivers for the nvidia cards.
<juanantonio> But what must I do to install them? Must I click something?
<dr_willis> Mine had check box's to enable the drivers.. it then download/installed them.
<juanantonio> Uhu, I click that box and opened a windows saying Adept Batch, is that good?
<dr_willis> I dont have gthe kde stuff menmmrized
<cuznt> juan... you downloaded kde and now your nvidia card does not work?
<cuznt> or installed rather
<cuznt> ?
<cuznt> i had that problem
<cuznt> after a clean install it fixed itself
<The_ManU_212> dr_willis: can you help me with my question?
<cuznt> dr_willis: i know that aptitude is not adept but i wanted to know if adept is based on apt-get so that it doesnt matter which of them i use (apt-get or adept)
<cuznt> that one?
<juanantonio> No, KDE in the beginning worked properly...with VESA driver. I tried to install a NVIDIA drivers, first from the web, then by Add-Remove, and the only thing I get, is to have it working until I restart KDE, because in this moment, or I choose driver VESA, either I cannot login
<juanantonio> this is the complete problem
<cuznt> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cuznt> did you go there?
<cuznt> The_ManU_212 it does not matter which you use
<cuznt> i use synaptic package manager to install most programs
<juanantonio> No idea, man, it is days and days, and besides, GL is not working
<cuznt> man
<cuznt> have you restarted
<cuznt> hit esc
<cuznt> and choose recover mode?
<juanantonio> You know, I am very very happy with Kubuntu, but I am driving crazy with the video driver
<cuznt> i know
<juanantonio> Yes, and it made me choose VESA driver
<cuznt> it made me nuts too
<cuznt> hmmmm
<cuznt> what is a vesa driver?
<cuznt> !VESA
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<cuznt> see i do not use the nvidia driver
<aanderse> anyone know any kde4/qt4 web cam apps?
<juanantonio> Which one are you using then?
<dr_willis> Did you install the drivers from the nvidia site? or did you just not get that done all the way juanantonio ?
<cuznt> the defalt
<cuznt> you got to slowly try it again
<dr_willis> The Order I try to get nvidia going on 'problem' systems.. -> the jockey-kde tool, the envyng tool, then if all else fails.. the installer from the nvida sen site.
<The_ManU_212> cuznt: and what about the different lists about installed packages? ubuntu wikis are warning
<cuznt> one small / instead of | might get you in the end
<cuznt> sych as?
<cuznt> such as?
<Jabrroa> i have 3 9800 GTX 1 GB in sli mode on mine
<Jabrroa> works like a charm :)
<dr_willis> and you have a very nice Room-Warmer also!
<dr_willis> :)
<Jabrroa> yes and i need a freaking power plant to run them and their cooling lol
<dr_willis> Been Playing Fallout3 on my 8800gtsxxx .. its hard for me to imagine the game looking any better with higher end cards.. :) but i guess the res could be higher.. :P and more blood/smoke
<Jabrroa> 277700 wats
<juanantonio> dr willis, I have no much idea, but I tried all this
<juanantonio> GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i  0x07E1, this is my card
<Jabrroa> i run it with my three 9800's and 32gb of corsair dominator ram and a amd 9850 black edition quad core
<Jabrroa> runs crysis nicely
<Jabrroa> fallout 3 is awesome
#kubuntu 2008-11-25
<dr_willis> crysis was fun... even had some interesting replay value.. up untill the alien base...
<Jabrroa> i love 8800's :) work like beasts
<dr_willis> Fallout 3 - i can play for about an hr.. then i get too creeped out. :) and gotta take a break
<Jabrroa> lol
<Jabrroa> same with dead space haha
<juanantonio> What is envyng?
<Jabrroa> i wish i could game on linux :(
<Jabrroa> have to use crysis and such on vbox
<Jabrroa> for win xp
<juanantonio> hold on a second, I must restart. I am bacl immedately
<juanantonio> No way, man
<juanantonio> Only mode text
<Jabrroa> i cant believe my setup even posted up on kde
<kevin__> can some1 help me fix a kdenlive crash problem?
<juanantonio> I surrender, I will have to assume 800*600 is the best Kubuntu can do in this PC
<kevin__> help?
<dr_willis> juanantonio,    or theres some issues with the drivers and your card.. which has been the case for a lot of people under 8.10
<juanantonio> Sorry? I am not sure of your answer
<dr_willis> juanantonio,  in the package maanger - i belive there are 3 versions of the nvidia drivers. - its possible you need to use one of the other driver versions
<dr_willis> I will BRB....
<juanantonio> I have tried the 3 versions
<kevin__> can some1 help me?
<kevin__> kde couldnt open on me does any1 know how to fix it?
<Jabrroa> whats kdenlive?
<kevin__> a movie maker thing
<Jabrroa> oh ok
<Jabrroa> did you add it through apt-get?
<Jabrroa> or package manager
<kevin__> package
<Jabrroa> ok..... whats it called? ill see if it works on mine
<kevin__> kdenlive
<juanantonio> I run sudo nvidia-xconfig and nothing happens
<Jabrroa> ok its dling :)
<Dr_willis> xconfig  has command line options that you may need to use..
<jose> hola
<Dr_willis> nvidia-settings has the X interface...   nvidia0-xconfig is a cli tool...
<Dr_willis> so rember kidds.. X in name = not an X app.. :) go figure
<juanantonio> buff
<Dr_willis> juanantonio,  heres my xorg.conf i am using for myu nvidia 8800gtsxxx card --> http://pastebin.com/f54b6f51  it may be worth bookmarking/saving as an example..
<Dr_willis> juanantonio,  and for debugging you may want to run -->
<Dr_willis>  grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_willis> to see what driver its trying to use
<kevin__> kdenlive keeps crashing when opening it ._.
<juanantonio> Mmm, no idea. I enter in consola and type waht you say about grep
<|TJ|> if im going to burn a .iso can i use regular cds?
<|TJ|> or do i need a special type of cd?
<nabs_> hi i installed squirrelmail and i am getting this errror
<nabs_> Error connecting to IMAP server: localhost.
<nabs_> 111 : Connection refused
<juanantonio> DrWillis, I sent you what my console returned me
<juanantonio> You see something extrange?
<Jabrroa> extrange lol :)
<juanantonio> Ok, so my return is complete disaster
<Jabrroa> Kevin__
<kevin__> yea?
<Jabrroa> ok here goes the test
<kevin__> ok
<Jason_CO> can someone please tell me why console-kit-daemon is eating up 50% of my proc time? for extended periods
<Jabrroa> what should i select for def vid format?
<|TJ|> how can i find out if i have a 32 bit processor or a 64 bit processor
<kevin__> idk
<Jabrroa> hmmm strange....
<kevin__> did it close on u? ._.
<Jabrroa> i opened it and it loaded and i was about to start and it mysteriously closed lol
<kevin__> lol
<kevin__> that what heppened to me =w=
<Jabrroa> thats wierd lol
<kevin__> lol
<Jabrroa> is there another editor you can use?
<kevin__> uh im trying to find 1 that can trim the videos
<Jabrroa> ok....
<Jabrroa> hmm
<Jabrroa> i do video editing heavily
<Jabrroa> but i run a VM for sony vegas
<kevin__> what solfwave do u use to make videos? :/
<Jabrroa> Sony vegas pro
<Jabrroa> very nice and easy to use
<Jabrroa> i run a Virtual machine to run windows xp to use it thoughj'
<Jason_CO> can someone please tell me why console-kit-daemon is eating up 50% of my proc time? for extended periods
<Jabrroa> Virus!!! jk lol idk bro
<nabs_> hey i am missing imap in my server how can i install it
<nabs_> i am gettng this error
<R_Rios> Hey
<nabs_> Error connecting to IMAP server: localhost.
<nabs_> 111 : Connection refused
<R_Rios> I'm on Kubuntu 8.10
<kevin__> can sony vegas pro cut the videos?
<R_Rios> And I've installed Amarok RC, following this how to:
<mister-tea> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<R_Rios> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2-rc-1
<R_Rios> But, after installed, it doesn't run
<R_Rios> Neither on KDE 4.1.3, nor on KDE 4.1.73
<R_Rios> When I run it on the terminal, I get this:
<R_Rios> FAILURE (KCmdLineArgs):
<R_Rios> Application requests for isSet("multipleinstances") but the "multipleinstances"option
<R_Rios> has never been specified via addCmdLineOptions( ... )
<R_Rios> ASSERT: "0" in file /build/buildd/kde4libs-4.1.3/kdecore/kernel/kcmdlineargs.cpp, line 1499
<Jabrroa> people these days lol
<wesley_> how do i make a ad hoc ? so that i can surf online with my noteboke via my phone
<Dr_willis> Hay all - if  juanantonio comes back --- with issues.. he MAY need to alter his xorg.conf file to change the modes line to be some actual modes instead of        ->       Modes      "nvidia-auto-select"
<Dr_willis> I may have to run out soon. :P
<juanantonio> No way, DrWillis. When it is arriving to local boot scripts, the screen flashes and remains that way eternally
<Dr_willis> juanantonio,  the only other idea i have is to change the line        Modes      "nvidia-auto-select"
<Dr_willis> to some specifc modes.. such as
<Dr_willis> Modes      "1024x768"
<juanantonio> Ajá
<Dr_willis> or...
<Dr_willis> Modes   "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Dr_willis> depending on what you use
<juanantonio> Ok, I will use 1024*768 and 1680*1050
<juanantonio> DrWillis, but always after restarting or in any moment? I mean the driver
<juanantonio> should be changed in any moment or shoud I restart always?
<Dr_willis> edit the xorg.conf.. restart X
<Dr_willis> its only read  when X starts up
<juanantonio> Let's see
<Dr_willis> juanantonio,  did you see the nvida logo at least?
<juanantonio> No at all
<juanantonio> If I save xorg.conf with another name, another xorg.conf is created
<juanantonio> How can I delete the wrong ones and substitute them with the good one?
<Jabrroa> lol
<matthew> Hello.
<ahmos> how i can know wich codec amarok is using now
<replman> Hi! I'm trying to use kdiff to merge two textfiles. Isn't it possible to edit? Just automerge is available...
<sina94> Hey. Trying to use Cheese to record video with internal webcam on Aspire One /w Kubuntu. Can capture photos, and shows video until I hit "record"... then I get a blank screen. Returns errors in teminal.
<amelie> hi
<amelie> someone who knows about sata disks?
<CourtJesterG> need to fix my fonts in wine has to do with my 96 nvidia driver
<CourtJesterG> http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?t=392&highlight=fonts
<CourtJesterG> it looks like this this doesn't work
<Dr_willis> yep.. ive heard theres some issue CourtJesterG  - but ive not had the problem
<CourtJesterG> yeah i fix the bug with fonts for the system with the tweek anti-alaise fulle fonts dpi 96 it just fixing the wine part
<CourtJesterG> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=1838646#post1838646
<CourtJesterG> going to try this seems to fix both
<CourtJesterG> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<CourtJesterG> i should really write some stuff down lol
<CourtJesterG> hey what it by fx when they word it this way?
<CourtJesterG> Create a txt (settings.txt) file in fx your home folder containing this:
<ssmith> Can someone tell me how to set fonts so that I get smoother fonts on a lcd?
<oscar> hello thar kubuntu
<oscar> havent been in here  in a few days
<birnisson> hey oscar
<oscar> i gotta reboot in a sec, installing updates, and gonna try disabling onboard sound to see if that fixes my audigy 4 problem
<oscar> brb
 * genii hands out a round of coffee in Kubuntu mugs
<CourtJesterG> whats fx?
<CourtJesterG> Create a txt (settings.txt) file in fx your home folder containing this:
<oscar> back
<oscar> audio is working
<oscar> but not my keyboard controls
<DreadKnight> help! gimp crashes when trying to open or save something; error log http://pastebin.com/m26780397
<jpseixas> # join
<bluestyle> hi all, i play a video and all the time flashes why doing this?
<loganWHD> hello
<loganWHD> i need some help
<loganWHD> moved up to 8.10
<loganWHD> when i go into display settings the whole thing crashes
<loganWHD> i can't change my display settings at all
<loganWHD> anyone have any ideas?
<loganWHD> please
<loganWHD> no one?
<bluestyle> hi all, i play a video and all the time flashes why doing this?
<bluestyle> flashes black screens
<bluestyle> anyone help
<debankur> Hi all , I am having a strange problem. If I press the shutdown icon on the start menu, nothing happens.
<debankur> can someone help me ???
<gkffjck> hey all, is there a way to migrate my dolphin places form one computer to another, just copying .kde doesn't seem to do it.
<jegp> alguien que hable español
<CourtJesterG> !x.cfg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x.cfg
<CourtJesterG> !xserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver
<CourtJesterG> !xconfig
<ubottu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<CourtJesterG> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ssmith> #amarok
<jon_> how to change from 32 to 16bit video mode
<evilgnome> hello all. I'm running Ubuntu (not Kubuntu) Intrepid Ibex, and I'd like to alter the kde 3 theme and icon settings (for amarok and anything else that might creep into my desktop). kcontrol is no longer a package -- can anyone tell me how I can do this? I've asked around in #ubuntu and #amarok, to no avail... thanks for any help.
<|TJ|> how can i view wireless networks in kubuntu
<Jabrroa> open terminal
<|TJ|> ?
<Jabrroa> did you open it?
<Jabrroa> type in iwconfig
<|TJ|> ok
<Jabrroa> ok now does anything show up under WLAN0
<Jabrroa> or Ath0
<|TJ|> nevermind
<|TJ|> I got it
<|TJ|> i needed wireless assistant
<Jabrroa> ok :)
<|TJ|> was about to switch to mandrake today.. glad i didnt
<|TJ|> How can I add a shortcut on my desktop to the /home/tj/Documents folder
<Jabrroa> you using KDE 4?
<|TJ|> KDE 3.5 i think
<|TJ|> 3.5.10
<|TJ|> i duno how to upgrade to 4
<Jabrroa> umm google it... and i have 4 and use widgets
<Jabrroa> so i have a widget on my desktop for my documents folder :)
<mr---t-> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jabrroa> there ya go :)
<Jabrroa> i HATE bots lol
<Jabrroa> so annoying
<Jabrroa> !my retarded self
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jabrroa> Damn
<Jabrroa> !!
<Jabrroa> lol
<|TJ|> lol u using 8.10 ?
<|TJ|> !bad
<Jabrroa> yes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bad
<Jabrroa> lol
<Jabrroa> !mexicans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mexicans
<|TJ|> i was told not to upgrade but to only LTS versions
<mr---t-> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Jabrroa> haha
<Jabrroa> upgrade to kubuntu 8.10 :) its stable
 * |TJ| wornders if he'd loose his theme he spent all night installing one night
<Jabrroa> yes
<binMonkey> hi, guys.
<|TJ|> shit
<Jabrroa> oh you know what google ultimate edition 2.0
<mr---t-> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jabrroa> kubuntu with kde 4.0 LOADED with themes pre installed
<|TJ|> cool...
<|TJ|> let me see
<|TJ|> 8.10 is stable right
<Jabrroa> so then you would have alot to choose without need to install
<Jabrroa> yes
<|TJ|> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<binMonkey> my vuze works sporadically.  sometimes it says that it's firewalled and sometimes it works perfectly.  i have a range of ports forwarded from my router that don't change.
<Jabrroa> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<binMonkey> !birthing no babies!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<binMonkey> somebody please fix this bot to reply "i don't know anything about birthing no babies."
<Jabrroa> !not being gay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not being gay
<Jabrroa> hahaha
<binMonkey> !birthing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about birthing
<binMonkey> !birthing no
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about birthing no
<binMonkey> !birthing no babies
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<binMonkey> dang!!!
<mr---t-> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<binMonkey> Jabrroa started it.
<Jabrroa> lol
<Jabrroa> i did :)
<|TJ|> the release upgrade thing isnt in adept
<Jabrroa> use ultimate edition :)
<Jabrroa> its kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4 and a load of themes and visual stuff
<|TJ|> i know i dont know how to upgrade it tho
<Jabrroa> well unfortunatly it would be a brand new install
<Jabrroa> you have an external HDD?
<|TJ|> no
<CourtJesterG> !xccconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xccconfig
<CourtJesterG> !xconfig
<ubottu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<dfdfdfd> how to ls displayuing one file per line
<ScorpKing> dfdfdfd: ls -l
<|TJ|> kool upgrading
<CourtJesterG> notice how the hardware driver app most of the time doesn't work grrrrrrrrrrrr
<CourtJesterG> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<yogie> test
<|TJ|> is it normal during a upgrade you kmenu disappear?
<Azzco> Hi I'm on 8.10 KDE4. I  installed quanta+ and whenever I try to open a link with konversation it uses quanta. how do I change that?
<dwidmann_> Azzco: Umm, try going to settings -> configure konversation, behavior -> general. You should be able to set whatever browser you want there.
<Azzco> Doh. I was trying to install kcontrol. Thanks for the quick reply
<Weaselweb> hello
<Weaselweb> are there any qt-4.4.2 or 4.4.3 packages for kubuntu-8.04?
<|TJ|> how to i make my desktop icons come back, they disappeared
<courtjesterg> omg i screwed my self totally with my graphics even recovery couldn't recover had to reinstall once again i got to really fuguire out away  here and hopefully this cd/write can get fic backup disk  this sucks
<ibert> hi! Where do I change the default shell for ssh login-sessions?
<Weaselweb> ibert: you can change the default shell for a user in general, see chsh
<ibert> Weaselweb: but I only want to change it for ssh-sessions.
<Weaselweb> ibert: AFAIK that's not possible, since every user can switch to the shell he/she wants to use. maybe you can specify you desired shell upon the ssh command
<ibert> Weaselweb: hmmm. thanx...
<flynn_> hellow
<sgrover> ibert: You can change the shell per user via the /etc/passwd file.  The last bit on the user line indicates what shell to use.  Doing it for ssh only is a little more difficult
<sgrover> there is a package called scponly you can install, then you can change the shell to /bin/scponly (I think that's it), then the user can ONLY connect via ssh/scp/sftp.
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> how can i connect to a smb server with dolphin? with konquerror i get connect over smb://username@servername
<noaXess> ok it works on the same way.. ;) sorry
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<|TJ|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/76724/
<ActionParsnip1> bobble: are you agent bob?
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: ok, your eth1 has a valid class C ip so has connectivity
<|TJ|> ActionParsnip1: im connected via wireless...
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: if you want someone to connect from OUTSIDE your network you must configure port forwarding / virtual server on your router
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: doesnt matter of the physical medium
<|TJ|> k
<ActionParsnip1> if you want to connect from INSIDE your own network you can simply connect to the server on port 22
<ActionParsnip1> the logins allowed will be the ones that reside on the system running the ssh server
<ActionParsnip1> you may want to create a new user with no sudo permissions so you can allow your buddy to connect and know s/he will not be able to screw up your pc too much
<|TJ|> k
<|TJ|> thats just adduser right
<ActionParsnip1> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<jon__> hi, how do i chaNGE my colour depth from 32bit to 16bit
<ActionParsnip1> jon__: what gfx card are you running?
<jon__> ActionParsnip1 manifacturer: VIA Technology; type:Mesa DRI UniChrome (K8M800) 20060710 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2
<ActionParsnip1> jon__: you can set the colour depth in xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> in the screen section you will see Default Depth...set it to 16
<ActionParsnip1> jon__: kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> jon__: you can change it there, save and exit then restart your x server (ctrl + alt + backspace) after saving all work
<jon__> ActionParsnip1 no entry for depth should i enter one?
<ActionParsnip1> http://pastebin.com/fc011fe6
<ActionParsnip1> jon__: theres mine, note the defalt depth line
<koperton> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DarkSmoke> guys
<ActionParsnip1> werd
<DarkSmoke> i don't hava sound on my java app
<DarkSmoke> :/
<ActionParsnip1> DarkSmoke: 32bt or 64bit?
<DarkSmoke> 64
<ActionParsnip1> and how are you implementing java?
<DarkSmoke> i dunno
<DarkSmoke> it came with kubuntu
<DarkSmoke> :/
<ActionParsnip1> are you using sun java / iced-tea?
<DarkSmoke> sun java
<ActionParsnip1> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-892573.html
<marina> I just installed phpmyadmin, but where do I acess it?
<marina> Eg, where are the files installed
<DarkSmoke> that talks alot bout opnjdk
<DarkSmoke> im using sun java
<ActionParsnip1> same sort of deal afaik
<ActionParsnip1> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-90919.html
<dwidmann_> dark, to see what all jvms you have installed, run this command: find /usr/lib -name java -path \*bin\* --- to check which one is set to default, run update-alternatives --display java
<ActionParsnip1> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-578049.html
<zaapiel> y0
<zaapiel> how do i turn that Ding noise off when i switch desktops?
<zaapiel> its pissing me off
<zaapiel> im on kde4 btw
<ActionParsnip1> zaapiel: systemsettings -> notifications
<ActionParsnip1> and watch language dude :)
<ActionParsnip1> so much for gratitude
<|TJ|> kde 4 sucks
<ActionParsnip1> its ok if you dont run kwin
<|TJ|> I should have kept 3.5
<|TJ|> since im still pretty much lost in linux
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: if you leanr command line you will be at home in any *nix system
<dwidmann_> |TJ|: if you're feeling adventurous, compile yourself a kde 3.5 :)
<|TJ|> I cant find the right OS.. thought about going back to windows... but someone told me to try it for a month then make my mind up
<|TJ|> if im still lost in a month... im going back to a OS i actually know
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: linux isnt for everybody
<|TJ|> now im lost with this ssh stuff.. i can connect internally, but not externally.. reading fourms and stuff to try to figure out the port fwding stuff
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: just think about the amount of experience you have with windows compared to linux though
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: its cool you tried it though
<|TJ|> this is my second time trying it
<|TJ|> its still installed on my desktop
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: thats your router config, linux is sat with a running ssh service so is functioning 100%
<|TJ|> yea
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: did you try rebooting your router/
<|TJ|> no.. havent yet, but i never have had to do that for port fwd on windows
<|TJ|> i just put it in and it worked...
<|TJ|> i got a linksys
<ActionParsnip1> ok well so do I let me check stuff
<ActionParsnip1> did you put a tick in the enable box as well as define the start and end port range as 22 to allow the single port through
<|TJ|> might be my ip address i got it set to 198.168.1.2
<|TJ|> not even sure thats the right ip
<ActionParsnip1> make sure you allow both protocols (just to test)
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: as long as its in thesubnet of your routers dhcp pool, its ine
<mtux> KNetworkManager cannot connect to either Wired or Wireless connection on my Dell Inspiron 6400 Kubuntu 8.10 laptop!
<|TJ|> yes i did that.
<|TJ|> its only set to port 22
<mtux> how can i fix this?
<|TJ|> start and end is 22
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: ok then click enable and then save settings
<mtux> it was good until yesterday :-/
<|TJ|> done that
<ActionParsnip1> mtux: maybe you could try: sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old
<ActionParsnip1> mtux: and then reboot
<mtux> ActionParsnip1: I'll try
<mtux> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: ok, pm me your wan IP and I'll try connecting if you are happy with that
<|TJ|> ActionParsnip1: should protocall be both
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: ssh uses tcp but use both just for testing
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: timed out
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: are you running firewalling on the ssh server?
<|TJ|> duno...
<ActionParsnip1> then you dont have to worry about that
<|TJ|> i just did a sudo apt-get install openssh
<ActionParsnip1> id give the router a reboot, it may help
<|TJ|> ok
<|TJ|> bbiam
<ActionParsnip1> and check the settig is still there when its round
<mtux> ActionParsnip1: thanks, it works for my wireless!
<ActionParsnip1> mtux: np man
<ActionParsnip1> mtux: feel free to: rm /etc/networ/interfaces_old
<mtux> ActionParsnip1: but it doesn't know my wired net card! now!?! :-/
<ActionParsnip1> ah then dont rm it
<ActionParsnip1> mtux: do you see the device in ifconfig ?
<mtux> ActionParsnip1: ifconfig just get me wlan0 wmaster0 and lo! :-/
<mtux> ActionParsnip1: no
<ActionParsnip1> mtux: ok thats cool
<ActionParsnip1> mtux: try sudo ifup wlan0
<ActionParsnip1> or was it wired you werent seeing?
<Weaselweb> |TJ|: is your sshd running?
<mtux> ActionParsnip1: wlan0 is my wireless card! and is up now!
<mtux> ActionParsnip1: and connected ;)
<ActionParsnip1> mtux: cool
<ActionParsnip1> mtux: if this happens next reboot i'd add that command to your startup
<ActionParsnip1> mtux: not graceful but does the job
<ActionParsnip1> mtux: maybe knetworkmanager can help out
<mtux> ActionParsnip1: ifup says: couldn't read interface file!
<ActionParsnip1> mtux: but its connected ok now?
<mtux> No such file...
<mtux> ActionParsnip1: yes!
<ActionParsnip1> mtux: maybe it takes a while to wake up
<ActionParsnip1> mtux: id run it for a bit, see what the deal is
<mtux> ActionParsnip1: :-/ maybe
<ActionParsnip1> mtux: after a boot just sit and watch, see if it connects
<mtux> ActionParsnip1: do you mean i reboot again?
<ActionParsnip1> mtux: yeah, then log on and watch it. see if it connects on its own
<mtux_> ActionParsnip1: and if don't connect?
<mtux_> ActionParsnip1: it's me on my laptop ;)
<ActionParsnip1> mtux: then do what you just did
<mtux_> ActionParsnip1: OK
<mtux_> ActionParsnip1: thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip1> np man
<_TJ_> kk
<Weaselweb> |TJ|: is your sshd running?
<|TJ|> should, do i have to start it manually?
<Weaselweb> dunno
<vnlev> hello
<soontak> anybody could help me on openoffice spreadsheet ?
<|TJ|> !ask > soontak
<ubottu> soontak, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: start what?
<|TJ|> sshd
<soontak> oh
<soontak> hehe
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: no, its part of your bootup now
<|TJ|> thought so
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: and the router is rebooted too
<|TJ|> Yep
<|TJ|> modem too
<newbie_ubuntu> anyone know why cannot connect to internet after install kubuntu cd?
<Weaselweb> |TJ|: does port 22 list up in netstat -ln?
<ActionParsnip1> newbie_ubuntu: did you configure networking
<|TJ|> i rstarted my computer, router, and modem
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: nice, ok i tried connecting and no dice
<newbie_ubuntu> how to configure it?
<soontak> how can i combine 2 sheet cell range together? $sheet1.$C$5:$sheet1.$C$999;$sheet2.$C$5:$sheet2.$C$999 doesnt work
<ActionParsnip1> newbie_ubuntu: can you please pastebin th eoutput of ifconfig
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | newbie_ubuntu
<ubottu> newbie_ubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<|TJ|> ssh is there
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: ok so you have put the setting in right
<Weaselweb> can you connect locally?
<|TJ|> can connect locally
<|TJ|> if i use the 127.0.0.1
<|TJ|> action.. let me try to enable webadmin for my router
<newbie_ubuntu> @ActionParsnip: now I've removed the kubuntu and install ubuntu+kde, it works well
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: can you connect from another system in your network?
<|TJ|> only computer on in my house right now
<newbie_ubuntu> but it failed when install the kubuntu cd
<Weaselweb> |TJ|: i expect you need port forwarding on your router, if you want to sshd be reachable from the internet
<ActionParsnip1> newbie_ubuntu: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify the burned disk was ok?
<|TJ|> Weaselweb: i have done port fwd
<ActionParsnip1> Weaselweb: he's set it up some but its not quite right somewhere
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: can you connect to the pc from a different computer in your lan?
<newbie_ubuntu> I didn't check md5 but the installation worked well
<|TJ|> ActionParsnip1: no other computers in my lan
<ActionParsnip1> newbie_ubuntu: check the md5sum, you may have a bad disk
<newbie_ubuntu> ok, thanks ActionParsnip1, I'll check it
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: well if your system can connect to itself thats one thing, if a system on the same lan cannot then we know its not your router
<Weaselweb> |TJ|: to which IP address is port 22 bound in netstat -ln?
<newbie_ubuntu> ActionParsnip1: how can I check cd md5 in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<|TJ|> http://paste.ubuntu.com/76746/
<Weaselweb> ok, so i think your port forward is wrong
<ActionParsnip1> Weaselweb: or there is some communication problem between router and pc
<ActionParsnip1> Weaselweb: like firewalling for example
<Weaselweb> ActionParsnip1: that's something we cannot check from external
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: if you can verify that you can connect to the sshd from a different system on your internal LAN ten we know for a fact its the router config
<|TJ|> hmm
<|TJ|> ActionParsnip1: you wana look at my router settings?
<|TJ|> or Weaselweb
<ActionParsnip1> so you have wireless for only 1 pc, kinda overkill
<ActionParsnip1> sure
<|TJ|> i set up remote management enabled
<Weaselweb> |TJ|: no, i dont want to check that myself.
<raymears> hi everyone. i have a slight issue. i tried changing the plasma memory setting to "fallback" (in intrepid) and xserver keeps restarting every time i want to log on.
<ActionParsnip1> i cant connect to that either
<|TJ|> hmmmweird
<ActionParsnip1> looks like a router thing
<|TJ|> i could just a min ago i tried before i connected
<raymears> any ideas as to why this is happening? or how i could change the memory setting back to something else?
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: well obviously, you are on the inside
<|TJ|> i typed the same thing into my browser that i pasted
<|TJ|> hrm
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: we are on the outside so the security is different
<|TJ|> yea
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: id get your manual from linksys and read it
<|TJ|> k
<kruger> HI PEOPLE , I"M SORRY BUT I NEED HELP , I WANT TO BUY A NEW PC AND I SEE THAT THE VIDEO CARD IS HARD TO CHOOSE , BECAUSE OF THE DRIVERS , CAN ANYOANE HELP AND GIVE ME A LIST OR SOMTHING?
<ActionParsnip1> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ActionParsnip1> !hcl | kruger
<ubottu> kruger: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kruger> sorry caps lock active :P
<ActionParsnip1> kruger: generally, mid to hogh range nvidias are very supported, bleeding edge tech tends to be a bit weird with drivers
<kruger> ok , range of nvidia are soported but i see many of them with problems , i don"t want to buy somthing and have problem , i want to help with developing but i"m noob
<ActionParsnip1> kruger: envyng-qt is good but unofficial, have a webrowse round for guides on how people got certain nvidia cards working
<serenity> hi there
<serenity> is there any chance to sync gmail calender with kontact?
<ActionParsnip1> serenity: http://www.linux.com/feature/122054
<ActionParsnip1> serenity: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2008-August/030217.html
<ActionParsnip1> serenity: it appears to be possible
<ActionParsnip1> serenity: i dont use either so all i can give you are links
<serenity> ActionParsnip1: yes, but a little bit hackerish
<ActionParsnip1> serenity: if it works....
<kruger> Any clue where i can start for guides ? i see on you tube very atractive compiz effects working and gamers playng linux games ...sow is rly atractive this os but rly confusing me too
<ActionParsnip1> kruger: you need to install grapics drivers for compiz
<ActionParsnip1> !compiz | kruger
<ubottu> kruger: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip1> kruger: what video card do you have?
<kruger> yeah man i know , i am not such a noob , i have allready a pc working with ubuntu but i want to upgrade , buy anotrher pc and i want to make a good choise with the video card, that"s all , tnx :)
<ActionParsnip1> kruger: nvidia is well supported, read guides on how to set up various graphics cards in your price range
<kruger> u mean BinaryDriverHowto ?
<ActionParsnip1> kruger: that as well as forums
<kruger> ok ,thx this os is realy cool , and i want to use it even that i"m a nooob :D i hope that i will learn more, i apreciate your help
<ActionParsnip1> you will learn more if you struggle a little til you reach the goal
<courtjesterg> ok figured up the errors i was get when i wanted to runa java/flash app on myspace and only got to the start menu it has to do with the xul-runner so aany insight from anybody on this?
<courtjesterg> i believe it has to do with browser firefox it self what ever they did to it for linux affect the build cause windows version ran fine since firefox is a build of the gecko egine which using the xul-runner
<ActionParsnip1> courtjesterg: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install xul-runner
<courtjesterg> i try that
<ActionParsnip1> courtjesterg: that'll reinstall xul-runner fresh
<courtjesterg> but what does the clean do i just reinstalled fresh and just dl a bunch of stuff back in
<courtjesterg> i screwed my graphics so bad no recovery possible lol
<ActionParsnip1> clean emptys the apt-cache from your system, forcing the system to download the deb again
<courtjesterg> ok
<courtjesterg> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<courtjesterg> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<courtjesterg> i ddi the clean then proceded to the next line
<courtjesterg> ohh doh password
<courtjesterg> no wassn't password
<ActionParsnip1> you have synaptic open or similar?
<courtjesterg> yes
<ActionParsnip1> or are you getting system updates?
<ActionParsnip1> courtjesterg: another process is accessing the packages right now
<courtjesterg> no pass all that even unsupported updates which i still have to remove the old kernal
<courtjesterg> its at 10 now before it was 8 then 7 =)
<ActionParsnip1> courtjesterg: you need to stop the process accessing the packages or wait for it to finis
<courtjesterg> ohh close the manager
<ActionParsnip1> courtjesterg: yeah, you cant have that open AND run apt
<ActionParsnip1> courtjesterg: if you read the errors, it did actually tell you
<courtjesterg> ok it rea dit went therre but at the end just couldn't find the package odd saw a bunch of stuff in the manager
<courtjesterg> E: Couldn't find package xul-runner
<ActionParsnip1> if you run sudo apt-get --reinstall install xulrunner-1.9
<courtjesterg> how i came up with it wsa the xul-runner is using firebug on the app it was all in the 2 errors
<courtjesterg> its working your the best bot =)
<ActionParsnip1> im not a bot, im a dude
<courtjesterg> super dude
<ActionParsnip1> with the power to sit and listen to psytrance
<courtjesterg> been listening to gothic music lately arkcaniss or something from the shoutcasts
<courtjesterg> check out the station on a little player on myspace www.mypsace.com/courtjesterg
<courtjesterg> just added from there site adverstising the station some good stuff
<ActionParsnip> pidgin fell over
<ActionParsnip> whats the link again please
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<bazhang> www.mypsace.com/courtjesterg
<ActionParsnip> cheers man
<bazhang> sic
<ActionParsnip> i used to listen to this sort of stuff when i was 14
<ActionParsnip> why do people use Guestxxxx as their nick?
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: some kind of forced nick
<ActionParsnip> oic
<Tm_T> if someone "prones you from using his/her/its nick"
<Tm_T> like, root
<ActionParsnip> oh i love when you see idiots changing their names from root to something else
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: no calling names, son
<ActionParsnip> root logons just really infuriate me
<Tm_T> still no
<ActionParsnip> i know i know
<ActionParsnip> im only human
<Tm_T> no you're not! (;)
<Tm_T> anyway, back to poke my KDE4 ->
<ActionParsnip> yeah check my leet pwers
<mtux> ActionParsnip: hi
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<zer0o> if i deleted one file, is there a way to recover it?
<mtux> ActionParsnip: I have problem yet.
<mtux> ActionParsnip: when i restart NetworkManager service
<mtux> ActionParsnip: it's OK! and connect...
<mtux> ActionParsnip: but after a while! get disconnected and cannot connect again!
<mtux> :-/
<mtux> ActionParsnip: so, i restart NetworkManager service and ... (goto first ;))
<ActionParsnip> hmm strange
<mtux> I have the syslog, if you think it will be useful :|
<mtux> :-/ sorry! i'm disconnected again :(
<mtux> just if you think it will be helpful: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76752/
<Guest47346> dfdfd
<Guest47346> test
<mogli> hi
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<faileas> gawd
 * faileas is having a rather annoying system
<faileas> it seems to
<faileas> er any reason why a kubuntu box would have above average processor usage for xorg?
<faileas> like consistantly > 20%?
<ActionParsnip> faileas: ive seen a few folks asking in here
<ActionParsnip> mines about 5%
<ActionParsnip> i believe
<ActionParsnip> faileas: you running compiz?
<faileas> its an older box runnin gutsy
<faileas> LOL
<faileas> on that old thing? no way
<Weaselweb> using flash?
<faileas> it works fine with debian, but i'd rather be using it
<faileas> Weaselweb: default setup. its a pIII 733
<faileas> er kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> p3 rocks hard
<Weaselweb> any windows which update very often?
<faileas> ActionParsnip: not with a lack of ram it dosen't ;p
<faileas> Weaselweb: nope
<faileas> I was running hardy on it, i think
<ActionParsnip> faileas: any new drivers
<ActionParsnip> faileas: what happened before xorg started chewing your cycles
<faileas> ActionParsnip: nope. defaultm bog standard box. modified xorg file manually
<faileas> nothing
<faileas> fresh install. was chewing cycles from the getgo
<ActionParsnip> worse or better after full updates?
<faileas> well once i got the display fixed. that model won't work with ANY *nix without tweaking the xorg file
<faileas> ActionParsnip: i got fed up and switched OSes >_>
<faileas> well downgraded it back to 98, in the meanwhile
<ActionParsnip> good deal
 * faileas would very much like to have something that actually has... donno mass storage drivers? ;p
<ActionParsnip> hahaa
<faileas> ooh
 * faileas just realised i miss .7z support on my box
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> I keep getting this message
<sorush20> any help?
<sorush20> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<sorush20> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<sorush20> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<sorush20> when I try to do apt-get install -f
<sorush20> I do use sudo.
<ActionParsnip> whats the output of ls -la  /var/cache/apt
<stdin> sorush20: check to make sure the partition isn't full
<etfb> Is there a tool in KDE3 (not KDE4) that's the equivalent of Windows' Character Map, to make it possible to enter accented characters on a normal english-language keyboard?
<ActionParsnip> etfb:  Its in the kdeutils package, and its called KCharSelect
<etfb> There were two in the Add/Remove Programs listing, both of which appear not to work in Ubuntu.  (Why they were in the list is left as an exercise for the reader: one possible explanation rhymes with "The Fraintainers Are Blincompetent"))
<etfb> ActionParsnip: According to A/RP, that's a KDE4 app, not a KDE3 one.
<stdin> etfb: it's a KDE4 app in intrepid, where KDE4 is the default
<stdin> in hardy and lower, it's KDE 3
<RurouniJones> I just installed it on KDE3
<etfb> stdin: I'm using Hardy.  Why am I seeing it listed as a KDE4 app then?
<sorush20> I think my partitiion is full
<wolf> hi
<stdin> !info kcharselect hardy
<sorush20> what can I do to empty it .. I can't apt-get remove either
<ubottu> kcharselect (source: kdeutils): character selector for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy1 (hardy), package size 75 kB, installed size 340 kB
<stdin> etfb: I don't know, ^ but that's KDE 3
<wolf> i mostly use adept for upgrades and apt-get for isntalling and removing software, is adept based on apt-get and is it ok to use, i only know you have to avoid using aptitude and apt-get together ...
<sorush20> I keep getting input output error what ever I try to do .
<SlimeyPete> etfb: I'm on Hardy and I'm seeing it as a KDE3 app
<sorush20> like parted
<ActionParsnip> wolf: they can be used interchangably, i use only apt-get but thats just me
<SlimeyPete> wolf: adept is a front-end for apt, so it uses the same mechanisms as apt-get
<etfb> SlimeyPete: Using Add/Remove (what the frack is that called, anyway?) or using Adept?
<RurouniJones> sudo apt-get install kcharselect did the job for me on Hardy KDE3.5
<SlimeyPete> etfb: using apt-cache
 * SlimeyPete wanders off, gl
<stdin> sorush20: restart into recovery mode (from GRUB) and remove all the .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives/ (rm -r /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb)
<ActionParsnip> stdin: cant s/he just sudo apt-get clean?
<stdin> ActionParsnip: depends if apt will want to write to the dirs before/during the clean
<ActionParsnip> stdin: hmm, its worth a shot
<etfb> Thãt lòóks wõrkáblê... thanks.  Now why is it showing up wrong, I wonder...
<stdin> sorush20: have you checked to see if it is the partition (df -h /)? it could be a corrupt FS
<jim_p> can i somehow change the "layout" of k3b? i want in into 2 columns instead of 2 rows
<helge> I cant get Miro to download youtbe videos. It used to work but havent worked so far in Intrepid. Any ideas?
<wolf> SlimeyPete: thx but i heard aptitude is also a frontend for apt, but uses an other database?
<ActionParsnip> sorush20: try: sudo apt-get clean
<wolf> ActionParsnip: ok, what about aptitudes better calculation of dependencies, is it worth to change from apt-get to it (the auto-remove thing is now implemented and no advantage more)
<ActionParsnip> wolf: use which you prefer. I have not used aptitude and am happy to autoremove
<wolf> ActionParsnip: ok since I#m using debian-based systems i use apt-get
<courtjesterg> i have a bad respository in adpt  can someone point me whre to remove
<stdin> /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<courtjesterg> not got to read up when have time on the root system
<courtjesterg> ever notice most lingion themes don't work when dowload there is like one that does
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: the login screen is the screen least on my screen, why would i want to skin it?
<ubuntu_> hello, i need help
<ubuntu_> somebody can help me?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<newbie_ubuntu> pls help me: how to auto mount hard drives in ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> ubottu, thx, i need help about resque a NTFS partition, i resizing my partition, and get lost hda/sda
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu_> :\
<ActionParsnip> !mount | newbie_ubuntu
<ubottu> newbie_ubuntu: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | newbie_ubuntu
<ubottu> newbie_ubuntu: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> newbie_ubuntu: if you add an entry to fstab the partition will be mounted at boot
<newbie_ubuntu> ok, I'll try it now, thanks
<Dekans> hello all
<Dekans> I have an issue with flash
<Dekans> I used to have sound with flashplayer
<Dekans> but not anymore :(
<Dekans> are you aware of what troubles flash ? I don't know how I managed tu mute flashplayer
<ActionParsnip> Dekans: are you running 64bit or 32bit?
<remoteCTR2> hi everybody!
<remoteCTR2> i am trying to login to kde but i get a "loginn failed" but username and password are definitely correct as i can login on any tty, whats wrong there please?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: can you login via ssh?
<remoteCTR2> havent tryed that
<remoteCTR2> gimme a sec pls
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: as said tty is fine
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: if you havent installed openssh-server you wont be able to
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: that is clear, fortunately it is
<ActionParsnip> good
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: yes i can
<remoteCTR2> it is only kde that refuses
<ActionParsnip> ok can you log in as the user you cannot login to kdm with?
<remoteCTR2> how the heck can that be??
<remoteCTR2> exactly
<courtjesterg> be fun if someone madde amor tell you all know sudo commands and such when you ask it a hint and it gives you the commands and a click for more info on the subject
<courtjesterg> like your own personal assitant database helper =)
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: make sure the user is the owner and has full access to verything in its ~/ dir
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: well i have changed about 0,0 in there but i will have a look, sec pls
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<courtjesterg> i am surprise my graphics driver and my xconfig are working right and read right now for some editing i backed up
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: there's absolutely nothing in there that does not belong to my user except for a .mc file that belongs to root
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: and after all this cant be it otherwise i couldnt login on tty or ssh, right?
<remoteCTR2> what an awkward error
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: not sure but its worth it for 2 commands to blast through to ensure the user has full access to all its own stuff
<courtjesterg> when i edit my xconfig i have to save the file then restart my display with this command sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<courtjesterg> does that restart your x server?
<courtjesterg> if i restart my c server i think it cleans out my xconfig does it not
<courtjesterg> !xconfg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xconfg
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: you mean something like chown -r user:group /home/user ?
<courtjesterg> !xconfig
<ubottu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: capital -R
<remoteCTR2> hukay, sec please
<courtjesterg> no different commanmd
<courtjesterg> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: are you using kdesudo / sudo nano to open the file?
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: otherwise changes wont stay permanent
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: did it, but still the same...
<courtjesterg> yeah i am editing the xconfg made a backup before hand now after i am done which i am scared of i aam suppose to restart my x
<remoteCTR2> i think i'm going nuts-.-
<courtjesterg> everytime i do my driver becomes deactivated and my xconfig gets wiped out
<courtjesterg> or like laast time the site was wrong and screwed me to where i could see a think even when i recovered but this line might help that
<courtjesterg> "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP"
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: try sudo chmod -R 744 /home/dir
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: that a good idea?
<violinappren> hi all, were nvidia drivers messed in the last update or something? I had the driver enabled since i installed hardy, last evening there was an update  and when i came to  use the computer this morning the screen was flickering badly i susspected something happened in the driver and when i disabled it,  everything is back to normal now
<courtjesterg> i put that under sreen
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: done, no affect, BUT
<remoteCTR2> i just tried to apt-get install gnome
<remoteCTR2> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<remoteCTR2>   gnome-desktop-environment: Depends: gnome-keyring-manager (>= 2.20.0) but it is not installable
<remoteCTR2> E: Broken packages
<courtjesterg> violinappren make sure you have unsupported updates checked in adept
<remoteCTR2> why would that be not installable??
<courtjesterg> thats how i even get my kernal updates
<courtjesterg> and my new driver versions
<courtjesterg> and all third party as well checked
<courtjesterg> but if you do this update one at a time like on a fresh install don't have them checked yet upgrade then come back check them then upgrade again or you will get screwed
<violinappren> courtjesterg: do you know of any nvidia specific packaging issue?
<newbie_ubuntu> help me: how to configure startup programs in kubuntu?
<courtjesterg> issue please explain?
<courtjesterg> i use the 96 driver
<courtjesterg> got my fonts fix for the system and some programs working on it right now and i know there is a fix for wine as well
<violinappren> courtjesterg: issue in the main repository that's fixed in "unsupported upgrades"?
<courtjesterg> done it before
<courtjesterg> dunno understand all i know is i use unsupported updates ffrom the repository
<courtjesterg> hence the lastest kernal update to 10 and the 96 driver update
<violinappren> courtjesterg: well i was asking about a nividia update issue from main repository
<violinappren> i'm not even sure if nvidia driver was updated with last update list
<courtjesterg> not understanding the issue word thats giving me problem
<violinappren> courtjesterg: issue = a problem
<phlox> b
<courtjesterg> so far no problem besides what has been the problem
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: any other ideas buddy?
<courtjesterg> in a long list
<courtjesterg> they send updates out but never fix what has been wrong
<violinappren> courtjesterg: i'm thankful that you're trying to help but i understand this and i was asking whether there is a nvidia package problem in the main repository
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: have the user attempt login then check logs
<courtjesterg> oh no they download if that is what your asking
<courtjesterg> or you try building your own
<Bauldrick> I have a question about packet loss
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: aya will do
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: you could try sudo passwd <account>
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: to check the password is correct
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: that was my first attempt to correct that...
<courtjesterg> cool page of options
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: good move
<courtjesterg> http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8774/README/appendix-d.html
<Bauldrick> what is the 'general' cause of packet loss?
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: tail -f on /var/log/auth.log shows absolutely nothing when i try to login
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: what about a fresh user?
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: that would have been my next attempt
<remoteCTR2> just a sec pls
<courtjesterg> when you use the term option in xconfig it is only for options use
<courtjesterg> or default
<courtjesterg>     Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP"
<courtjesterg> to make the X screen use the DFP, even though it would have used a CRT by default.
<courtjesterg> digital flat panel compared to my montior crt
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: thats a no go
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: hmm, then its not the individual user
<remoteCTR2> Nov 25 15:04:10 lizzard kdm: :0[5584]: pam_unix(kdm:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=:0 ruser= rhost=  user=wwindstei
<remoteCTR2> nope
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: can you log on as root :(
<remoteCTR2> its kdm
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: you still can if you enable the account
<stdin> you have to enable the account, then enable root login in KDM too
<coacervate> anyone knows the most compatible pdf viewer with  stardict               i used document viewer but had some problems when selecting words.it selects all the paragrafh    pleased for your help
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip:
<remoteCTR2> nope cant root login not enabled
<remoteCTR2> BUT
<ActionParsnip> hmmm
<courtjesterg> you can open a pdf file in gimp but have to save as image
<remoteCTR2> i set bla as root pwd and then i got an error stating that i cant login as root instead of login failed
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: so i just changed the users pwd to something like blablubb
<coacervate> interesting idea
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: no special characters so to speak
<remoteCTR2> and taraaaaa it worked-.-
<coacervate> does djvu reader open pdfs
<coacervate> ?
<courtjesterg> i did it to white out some stuff and make it look like it was never in a doc then printed it out
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: conclusion: something s wrong about the key mapping?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: aahhh
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: xorg.conf used to do that
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: gaaaawd i got english key layout instead of german
<remoteCTR2> :D
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: change the password to something like 12345
<ActionParsnip> just for now
<courtjesterg> you working on the keyboard layout
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: and type the pass in the username when kdm loads to make sure its the same numbers output
<courtjesterg> thats annoying so annoying and still my caps won't display on screen if enable or not like they used to in windows
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: and use it in the terminal when you set the pass so you know its the same characters
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: well i just switcehd the keyboard layout back to german
<remoteCTR2> so i will test now if it works again now
<ActionParsnip> all good?
 * ActionParsnip plays a drumroll
<courtjesterg> i downloaded the german langue besides english so when i start a program and such i can switch my default langue
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: naaaw
<remoteCTR2> not good
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: ok, drop to cli, change pass to 12345
<ActionParsnip> check keypresses output that too, so when you set it you know what it is
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: just a sec dude, for some reason the pwd is still on blablubb and dint change
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: then overwrite your username in kdm to check what you press outouts that, then login
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: oh, so you're in/
<ActionParsnip> ?
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: i get nuts man
<remoteCTR2> i just sudo passwd'd the password
<remoteCTR2> and it sais successfully updated
<ActionParsnip> weird
<remoteCTR2> but it doesnt do it
<remoteCTR2> its still the same
<remoteCTR2> ah!
<remoteCTR2> maybe because i am still logged in on ssh?
<remoteCTR2> sec
<courtjesterg> i'll try and be quiet gezz
<courtjesterg> ;)
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: could reboot
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: ok now it took the change
<remoteCTR2> but i got english layout again-.-
<remoteCTR2> roflol
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: as long as the 2 passwords match and you can login it doesnt matter
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: then you can sort stuff out
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: yes basically i can login
<ActionParsnip> ok great
<remoteCTR2> but why the f*** do i have a changed layout?
<remoteCTR2> and why is it german in KDE and english in console???
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: not sure man
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: errr it IS german in tty1
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: you could remove the english stuff maybe
<remoteCTR2> it is just english in kde's login screen
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: hmm, let me websearch
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: already did so
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: appreciate your help man!
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=965527
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: np man
<courtjesterg> anybody know th elink for making a good config file inoticed alot of peoples on forums and such is loaded with info is all this info really needed?
<ActionParsnip> http://forum.osnn.net/showthread.php?t=924
<remoteCTR2> intrepid no longer uses xorg.conf???
<remoteCTR2> dammit i was just starting to understad it:D#
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: i am on hardy btw ass intrepid's nm-connection-editor is a complete mess...
<courtjesterg> no?
<courtjesterg> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<courtjesterg> HERE IS MY XCONFIG: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76781/
<courtjesterg> no edited
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: ahaaaaa and there we go, changed in xorg.conf and works again!#
<courtjesterg> not edited
<remoteCTR2> thanks so much dude, what ever would i do without your help:)
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: good ol xorg
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR2: np man, help where you can. I wish they werent trying to shove xorg.conf out. Its a great file
<Sady> I'm using firefox 3 as my browser and when I'm uploading files the there isn't any option for thumbmail view. Only list of my files. And when I'm uploading pictures I'd need a option where I could see them before I upload. Is there any way to get the thumb.view mode possible?
<ActionParsnip> Sady: is there not a checkbox in the bottom right to show previews? if you right click in the file view window is there an option  there
<Sady> no. There is no box
<Sady> I think I should take a screen shot of what I'm trying to say.
<courtjesterg> i got the sidebar extenion love it
<Sady> And when I right click the file there isn't a option where you could view files
<Sady> as usual.  There is only 2 options and they are "add to bookmark" and "show hidden files"
<Sady> No any different viewing options. This isn't the normal file upload window that I'm used to use ( like in windows, this is totally different)
<courtjesterg> i noticed in the x server settings when i change something and close the program it doesn't stay odd
<courtjesterg> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122695
<courtjesterg> this is the thread i've been looking for
<Sady> http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fileuploadingmq5.jpg
<courtjesterg> doing this kinda screwed me and i bet it was dpms setting
<Sady> That is the File Upload window
<ahmos> hello.. amarok was working fine and now it is asking me to install mp3 support,so any ideas
<courtjesterg> or it was this option
<courtjesterg> Option "RenderAccel" "0"
<courtjesterg> ileft the composite enable out
<newbie_ubuntu> can I control remotely a windowsXP computer from kubuntu via internet?
<ActionParsnip> newbie_ubuntu: you can with java vnc
<nethans_> have u tried using vnc?
<ActionParsnip> newbie_ubuntu: vnc is not secure
<newbie_ubuntu> what about Terminal server client, can I use it?
<ActionParsnip> !rdp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp
<ActionParsnip> !info krdc
<ubottu> krdc (source: kdenetwork): Remote Desktop Connection client for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 378 kB, installed size 708 kB
<courtjesterg> curios about the application gSTM who has read the description haven't ran it yet
<ActionParsnip> !info gstm
<ubottu> gstm (source: gstm): Gnome SSH Tunnel Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-4 (intrepid), package size 134 kB, installed size 296 kB
<courtjesterg> tunnels back at ports
<courtjesterg> to another computer sounds like a hack tool to me
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: ssh tunnels are a great way of securing data transfers between systems, especialy unencrypted ones like vnc
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip: ya i dunno anything about that i just read it for the first time
<courtjesterg> ohh shell
<remoteCTR2> but i would prefer if they fixed that stoopid nm-connection-editor thing cos that one really really gives me a hard time..
<courtjesterg> !kdeveloper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdeveloper
<courtjesterg> !kdevelop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop
<courtjesterg> nvm
<courtjesterg> i dl that
<courtjesterg> going to break out my c/c++ book and take a refresher coaurse
<courtjesterg> and start on sun java tuts from there site
<courtjesterg> dl alien
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: try to avoid alien
<coacervate> what can be the reason for such a high ram usage   Sysinfo for 'coacervate-laptop': Linux 2.6.27-7-generic running , CPU: Intel(R)Core2DuoCPUT7500@2.20GHz at 2201 MHz (4399 bogomips), HD: 6/141GB, RAM: 1961/2023MB, 162 proc's, 1.12h up
<courtjesterg> yeah but it down loaded the gcc i believe that i needed
<courtjesterg> xause i was haven't heck of a time trying to com up with the means to build one lol
<ActionParsnip> !alien | courtjesterg
<ubottu> courtjesterg: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: replace "quite" with "massively"
<courtjesterg> i think i realy just need to add subsection and dispaly modes to my xconfig file
<courtjesterg> sounds bad then
<courtjesterg> quite or maassively
<ActionParsnip> you can compile source and make a deb from that
<courtjesterg> ok
<courtjesterg> they are programs to dl
<courtjesterg> quite or mass
<courtjesterg> every heard of this make a settings.tct file and save at your fx home
<courtjesterg> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\X11 Driver]
<courtjesterg> "ClientSideWithRender"="N"
<courtjesterg> could that screwed my display after reboot
<courtjesterg> fix for wine
<woden> What is the name of the package to install KDE games?
<woden> How do I add a minimize button to the KDE panel?
<woden> How do I make it so that each tab in Konqueror has an 'x' to close it?
<genii> !info kdegames
<ubottu> kdegames (source: kdegames): games from the official KDE 4 release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 56 kB
<woden> How do I add a minimize button to the KDE panel?
<ejd> I'm trying to upgrade to 8.10, and am getting a "Error authenticating some packages" problem. Any clues on how to procede?
<woden> Why do I keep getting timeout errors in Konqueror?  I was using Epiphany before and I never got timeout errors on these pages?
<jbrond> quit
<jbrond> quit
<trappist> third time's a charm
<faileas> lol
<faileas> as would be adding the /
<se7en> my live cd stops at revalivication faild kubuntu
<se7en> somebody know what the problem ist
<woden> How do I move the Task Manager on the KDE panel?
<pos69sum> hi
<pos69sum> i'm a switcher from gnome - i have a few problems with kde, i thought i'd ask if anyone has a solution - i set my screensaver for password authentication, when i log back in, my running applications have to be restarted.  i lose my xchat connections, and terminal sessions.  i would lose my firefox sessions if ff did not have the ability to remember your sessions.
<aaroncampbell> How can I get a newer version of Filezilla?  It seems the one that is included in Kubuntu has a serious bug (switches filenames sometimes when downloading lots of files at once)
<pos69sum> another problem i have is that when my screensaver has kicked in and i have to log back in again, i notice the application launcher widget on my panel is missing and i have to re-add it and move it back to the bottom left corner of the panel
<pos69sum> these two things make kde seem buggy to me, compared to gnome
<woden> What's the expected time frame for 4.2?
<aaroncampbell> #kde
<faileas> ooh
<faileas> fair amount of updates today
<amerigo> ops
<delicowa> hello
<snyderios> hello
<appletree> sagt mal....hat schon jemand versucht von 7.10 auf 8.04 upzudaten????? bekommt linux das sauber hin???ich hab schliesslich auch auf linux gewechselt um nicht ständig neu zu installieren
<appletree> ups im sorry.
<andrex> hola
<andrex> por favor ayuda
<andrex> soy super novato en kubuntu
<andrex> mediotu   se manejar ubun
<andrex> pero el kubu me queda imposible
<andrex> alguien
<andrex> sabe
<andrex> como  hacer para crear
<trappist> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<andrex> una memoria usb de arranque
<andrex> con ubuntu como lo hacia con ubuntu 8.10
<andrex> tengo  kubuntu 8.10
<Pici> !es | andrex
<ubottu> andrex: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<andrex> y como  entro  no  entiendo nada
<Pici> andrex: escribe /join #kubuntu-es
<andrex> thanks
<gkffjck> how do I get kdm to default to kde, I installed nautillus, and now kdm thingks gnome is the default.
<gkffjck> It doesn't look like there is any to set this from system settings
<SlimeyPete> it generally just uses whichever one you selected last, doesn't it?
<gkffjck> it does, but I have been experimenting with new users on my system, and it defautls new user accounts to gnome
<rjb> hi
<rjb> i know this is quite subjective, but i personally find the default kde4 look rather hideous
<rjb> could someone give ma some lead for its deuglification?
<BluesKaj> you could use a different theme
<BluesKaj> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<rjb> to the extent i tried themes didn't seem to change a lot
<rjb> the godawful panel stays more or less the same
<gkffjck> the panel has seperate themeing configuration, right click on the desktop, and select the "Desktop Theme" drop down menu
<rjb> ah thx maybe i missed that
<gkffjck> the panel theme also applies to all your plasmoids too..
<rjb> i got really used to having a transparent panel in 3.5
<spidla> hi there I nedd a help ... I just switched from GNOME (Ubuntu Intrepid) and I want to try KDE 4.0 with Kubuntu Intrepid.. I have the system installed .. now I want to do some eye candy on my desktop ...
<spidla> I want to change the theme of windows decoration and the window style like buttons and so on
<spidla> but I dont know how to install /use dekorator or something
<spidla> System settings apllication is really useless
<spidla> there is no way to install new themes
<spidla> any ideas ? sorrmy may be this is a newbie question but I cant find any clues on the net on how to do this
<gkffjck> this is an annoying issue with kde, I was hoping they would fix it in the 4.* series, but I guess not, you need window decorations which are in .deb format, or you need to compile them yourself
<spidla> and windows styles ? how can I install them into the KDE4 ?
<wesley_> does someone know how to setup ad hoc ?
<Tm_T> spidla: most of them are "small programs" and thus needs to be compiled
<Tm_T> spidla: but some are already in ubuntu repositories, so are installed the same way all other stuff are
<spidla> ok then .. and what are these "dekorator themes" which are visible on kde-look.org ?
<Tm_T> spidla: ah, those are images for "deKorator" engine
<Tm_T> spidla: as in, used with dekorator
<spidla> and can I reach dekorator from ubuntu repositories or must I compile it ?
<lombo34> can someone tell me where to find information on whether or not the new Kubuntu release supports dual monitors better than it did in the 9.04 release??
<lombo34> 8.04 was the release I meant...
<wesley_> i bet its still shit
<Jabrroa> i use ultimate edition :) three moniters
<lombo34> i have it working on a ubuntu 8.04 release with Gnome...but couldn't get KDE4 to work
<Jabrroa> KDE4
<Jabrroa> look up ultimate edition 2.0
<lombo34> really???  ok
<Jabrroa> its kubuntu 8.10 with KDE4
<lombo34> hmm...and it's fairly simple to set up multiple screens??
<lombo34> so basically you're saying that there's still no way in KDE4 to get this working?
<Jabrroa> and it rocks
<Jabrroa> yes i haave 3 36 inch screens
<Jabrroa> on my 3 nvidia 9800 gtx 1gb's
<Jabrroa> and i set it up in ten minutes
<Jabrroa> lombo34
<lombo34> yes
<Jabrroa> i set it up with three screens on my nvidia cards in sli mode and i have very picky cards
<Jabrroa> worked right away
<Jabrroa> so look up ultimate edition 2.0 :)
<Jabrroa> i gtg so c'ya
<taneli> hi every body
<loganWHD> any ideas on the best avi player?
<ubuntu> mplayer
<ubuntu> totem
<loganWHD> thanks
<loganWHD> any news on when the video /display issues will be fixed for 8.10?
<ubuntu> you talk about kde 4??
<loganWHD> I just downloaded Kubuntu 8.10
<loganWHD> not working that great on the display end
<ubuntu> maybe drivers for your video card don't work vell
<jim88> can anyone point me to information on ubuntu.security updates and hplip packages ... my system will not update fully due to a package size and unavailability of ubuntu.security repos
<jim88> can anyone point me to information on ubuntu.security updates and hplip packages ... my system will not update fully due to a package size and unavailability of ubuntu.security repos
<|TJ|> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<rudi> hi guys
<rudi> can i have some help?
<ralpho> 25 cents
<rudi> ok
<ralpho> lol
<rudi> ok, have a problem. i'm rookie on ubuntu, i made upgrade to 8.10 and i have no sound
<ralpho> did you check the easy stuff first like mixer not muted etc.
<rudi> yes, checked not muted
<rudi> i have got same config as on previous version but sound is not working
<ralpho> iv seen a few people not having sound.
<ralpho> What card
<rudi> intel hda
<dschulz> rudi: is a laptop?
<rudi> thats laptop lenovo n200
<dschulz> rudi: i have a toshiba laptop, with intel sound card and i had to add a line like    "options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba"  at the end of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<dschulz> maybe there's a   "options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo"  option
<dschulz> someone can verify that?
<rudi> ok wait
<dschulz> rudi: add the line without quotes
<rudi> dschulz: ok i added, how to run it?
<dschulz> rudi: once you added the line i recommend you to simply reboot
<rudi> ok
<courtjesterg> i just found a game i've been trying to play in wine with an .exe i found a .zip client of the game is there a way to install it on linux with out wine?
<webas> what program records sound only?
<dschulz> webas: audacity?
<thomas__> hi
<webas> audacious is a player only :|
<dschulz> audacity != audacious
<webas> ok i got it.. :)
<thomas__> mirgeht gut mein hund auh
<rudi> dschulz: not working
<thomas__> was rede ihr
<loganWHD> is there a way to keep the items on the taskbar just what is in that specific desktop?
<rudi> dschulz: when i was upgading i choosed 2 ovrwrite files
<dschulz> rudi: have you tried with alsamixer?
<rudi> yes alsamixer and oss
<dschulz> rudi: it's ok to overwrite files when upgrading, generally
<rudi> dsculz: both not work
<thomas__> nicht was ist rudi
<loganWHD> i have 4 desktops and i dont want to see the icons for each in the taskbar
<dschulz> rudi: in alsamixer, have you tried unmuting all channels?
<rudi> dschulz: all r unmuted
<dschulz> ok
<thomas__> ja
<ralpho> sorry rudi fedex at door
<rudi> :) ok
<dschulz> rudi: can you verify that pulseaudio is not running?
<rudi> dschulz: i think its running but i found out something ive got sound in audacious
<dschulz> im not sure what's the process name is, but you can verify in a terminal with    ps aux | grep pulse
<rudi> ok i check it
<ralpho> turn up all the lines in the mixer
<dschulz> i recommend you to completely deinstall pulseaudio, if possible
<dschulz> and then you have to set the kde sound to not use it
<dschulz> intead just use alsa
<ralpho> pcm is the one that gets most
<thomas__> was ist
<rudi> dschulz: its done! as ralpho sugessed i unmuted all lines again, and up all lines up as they were, and i got sound
<rudi> hehe some times simple thing helps
<dschulz> excellent
<rudi> thx guys for help
<ralpho> great
<dschulz> what about the volume control?
<dschulz> works?
<ralpho> got his 25 cents worth
<dschulz> haha
<rudi> works
<dschulz> great
<rudi> im new on ubuntu so thx again
<ralpho> me too used it as of 8.10
<ralpho> lol
<rudi> :)
<ralpho> really came to check out kde4 and kind of stayed.
<RUMMY> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<RUMMY> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<rudi> do i need to install kde4 or its already installed after upgrde?
<dschulz> rudi: installed by default
<hannascott> Zing. I can't build cmake 2.6.2. I have gcc and g++ installed but even so I get this error message: http://pastebin.com/d36eebf97
<hannascott> any suggestions ?
<genii> !info cmake
<ubottu> cmake (source: cmake): A cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.0-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 7325 kB, installed size 18668 kB
<genii> Weird. My apt-cache policy shows version 2.6.2  ... perhaps because -proposed or -backports
<JontheEchidna> 2.6.2 is in backports
<JontheEchidna> !info cmake intrepid-backports
<ubottu> cmake (source: cmake): A cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.2-1ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid-backports), package size 7707 kB, installed size 19428 kB
<ablotia> hi need help. how install firefox brower?
<onio> sudo apt-get install firefox
<ubuntu> in terminal :)
<bluestyle> hi all when i play a video flashes all the time the screen how i fix this any help plz?
<ablotia> After this operation, 132MB of additional disk space will be used. it is normal?
<dschulz> ablotia: yes
<evilgnome> hello all. I'm running Ubuntu (not Kubuntu) Intrepid Ibex, and I'd like to alter the kde 3 theme and icon settings (for amarok and anything else that might creep into my desktop). kcontrol is no longer a package -- can anyone tell me how I can do this? thanks for any help.
<dschulz> ablotia: in your spare time, take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<bluestyle> i have 5.1 sound and only the 3 works and badly how i fix it?
<bluestyle> what to download
<dschulz> bluestyle: what you know about your soundcard?
<dschulz> !lspci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci
<Xand3r> hey volks
<sonnyy> ciao a tutti
<sonnyy> ragazzi
<sonnyy> vorrei   un aiutino
<ubuntu_> a
<Novalgina2Fast> !it : sonnyy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it : sonnyy
<Novalgina2Fast> !it sonnyy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it sonnyy
<Novalgina2Fast> sonny: |it
<Novalgina2Fast> sonny: !it
<Novalgina2Fast> al diavolo
<Novalgina2Fast> sonny this is the english channel,for the italian channel go to #ubuntu-it
<stdin> Novalgina2Fast: it's: !it | <nick>
<Novalgina2Fast> stdin: oh thanks,i didn't remember it XD
<Novalgina2Fast> !it | sonnyy
<ubottu> sonnyy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ubuntoil> !fr | ubuntoil
<ubottu> ubuntoil, please see my private message
<Novalgina2Fast> guys i have a problem with firefox....i don't know why but often it crash,this is the output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/76857/
<olivier> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Novalgina2Fast> guys i have a problem with firefox....i don't know why but often it crash,this is the output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/76857/
<uman> Hi everyone. Just have one quick question. I want to create a simple html file in the text editor so that when i open it in firefox i see a link that is clickable. What would the correct syntax to do that be? ive tried many variations of [url]http://www.example.org[\url] without success. Thanks in advance
<jesper_> hello, I have just moved from pclinuxos to kubuntu 8.10. I'm trying to use kbluetooth, but when I press the icon in the menu nothing happens. Well, I can see from ps -A | grep blue that some process has started. Should there be some GUI or something?
<argonel> where are the md5 hashes of the isos available at http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download ?
<Pici> argonel: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.10/MD5SUMS
<argonel> Pici: thanks :)
<hydrogen18> hio
<hydrogen18> hi*
<hydrogen18> can anyone assist me with an installation problem?
<flegare> Hi, humanity :) I would like to know how to update unbutu to have the latest security update. Without using the x windows
<|TJ|> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trappist> flokuehn: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest42868> ok thx trappist
<|TJ|> hydrogen18: whats going on?
<hydrogen18> I have attempted to install Kubuntu 8.10 amd64 edition to extended partition on my laptop also containing a Windows XP installation, the installation CD boots up fine and "expands files" but then blackscreens and goes no farther
<hydrogen18> I selected and partitioned an ext3 partition for kubuntu of course
<|TJ|> hydrogen18: did you burn the cd?
<hydrogen18> yes, I downloaded the ISO from the website and burned it
<|TJ|> hydrogen18: did you check the contents to make sure it burned correctly
<hydrogen18> Are you referring to the feature on the menu that is present when you boot up onto the CD?
<|TJ|> no when u burned it you should have selected a option that says verify contents
<|TJ|> or something to that nature
<hydrogen18> oh, with my media burning software
<hydrogen18> no, should I reburn and do that?
<|TJ|> hydrogen18: try that, it could have been burned wrong, write at a slower speed, and verify contents to make sure that the ISO is the exact same as the ISO you downloaded.
<|TJ|> hydrogen18: could be some corrupt data, when I burn ISO's i burn on like 1x takes longer but most of the time always burns correct
<hydrogen18> ok
<|TJ|> :)
<slacker03> "ello.
<|TJ|> Hello
<slacker03> What is the topic?
<|TJ|> No topic
<crimsaq> top is: wweeeeeee!
<crimsaq> :P
<crimsaq> topic*
<slacker03> What is the codename for Ubuntu 8.10?
<[GuS]> Intrepid Ibex slacker03
<slacker03> Thanks.
<[GuS]> yw
<slacker03> One time, a guy named Aziz stole my computer.
<douglas> oi
<toby_> How do I enable "Recommended Updates (backports)" in Adept as per http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2-rc-1 ?
<toby_> I see no reference to backports in Adept
<mjbt38> Hey can anyone answer the question of " Is Mysql Needed for daily use computer?
<Pici> mjbt38:
<Pici> mjbt38: er Probably not.
<mjbt38> ok just im doing a sudo aptitude --purge remove mysql-server-5.0 mysql
<judgen> Is there a system wide equalizer for  kde somewhere?
<JontheEchidna> kmix?
<judgen> JontheEchidna: does that include eq or just volume control
<judgen> im looking for a way to remove bass effects so i dont wake the neigbours
<JontheEchidna> hmm, that's just volume come to think of it
<judgen> thought so
<JontheEchidna> Bass is always the best when it breaks windows :)
<JontheEchidna> I bet your neighbors disagree though :P
<|TJ|> !volume
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume
<|TJ|> !kmix
<ubottu> kmix is KDE's soundcard mixer program. Though small, it is full-featured. The program should give controls for each of your soundcards. KMix supports several platforms and sound drivers. Go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kmix for complete information.
<|TJ|> !eq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eq
<trappist> |TJ|: if you don't happen to know off the top of your head what the bot knows about what, your best bet is to just ask your question - if the bot's got it covered somebody will probably issue the appropriate !whatever
 * Diabelko is away [Poszedlem!] 
<slacker03> Can anybody help me out with my microphone issues?
<rickest> slacker03: need more input
<sheabuntu> ciao a tutti
<noaXess> good evening
<noaXess> if i want change my own user picture i get: Xour administrator has disallowd changing your image.
<noaXess> any idea to enable this?
<trappist> is it possible to have two instances of the same plasmoid (say, knewsticker) with different configurations?
<jussi01> trappist: I beleive so... I have several folder views...
<noaXess> hi jussi01
<Coggz>  needing some help with xorg, using a nvidia 8400 gs, want to get compiz working again (broke after dpkg-reconfigure xserver...) i think glx?? also tv output via svideo...
<Jabapyth> in dolphin, can i configure the "actions" submenu in the context-menu? I want the option to "compress to archive", that I had back in kde3
<gl_> Jabapyth: can one do that in dolphin? I thought this was a konqueror thing only?
<Jabapyth> gl_: i used to be able to, but alas: no more
<chuso> hi :) Is there any sound recorder for kubuntu 8.10?
<noaXess> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Coggz> chuso: Audacity
<JontheEchidna> Jabapyth: Ark in KDE 4.1 doesn't have the necessary features for an action like that to work. The feature will be back in KDE 4.2 though
<chuso> thanks Coggz
<Jabapyth> JontheEchidna: actually, im fginding that it does: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3088743.0
<Jabapyth> *finding
<chuso> Coggz: audacity does not work for me. Mic works fint (I hear from speakers), and i have tried seleccting all availables recording devices in audacity, but none records my voice.
<mankeletor> Hey there, my konqueror cannot load any site :(
<Coggz> chuso: under audacity preferences, try changing sound device
<trappist> if I have intrepid-updates coming from us.archive.ubuntu.com in my sources.list, I get nothing.  I have to switch to archive.ubuntu.com.  am I screwing something up, or is ubuntu?
<chuso> Coggz: that is what I tried
<Coggz> hmm, im unsure, google it... chuso
<chuso> ok, thanks a lot Coggz :)
<mankeletor> i cannot resolv any site wth konqueror
<NiTRo0oX> olaaa
<mankeletor> and knetworkmanager dont recognize my inet connection
<NiTRo0oX> algien me podria alludar con la konsole?
<mankeletor> ola NiTRo0oX
<mankeletor> NiTRo0oX: we cannot talk in spanish here
<gl_> does anybody how to call a konsole application, but maximised and without a tab-bar?
<NiTRo0oX> mankeletor ablas español?
<mankeletor> si
<NiTRo0oX> me podrias alludar mas o menos a manejar la konsole eske soi nuevo en esto
<ruben> hi. Im using intrepid right now. I just bought a gigaware usb webcam. Does anybody know how to get it to work?
<ubuntoil> does anyone knows the difference between linux mint and ubuntu??
<JackWinter> !es | NiTRo0oX
<ubottu> NiTRo0oX: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mankeletor> yo :P
 * genii handcs ActionParsnip a coffee
 * ActionParsnip drinks tasty coffee
 * cuznt drink organic fair trade french roast
<cuznt> dinks
<cuznt> niiiiiiiiiiiice
 * ActionParsnip drinks nescafe fine ground
<cuznt> ewwww.
<cuznt> they put stuff in that
<cuznt> like they do cigarettes lt dan
<ActionParsnip> both are great
<ActionParsnip> good ol root logons :(
<genii> ActionParsnip: I've almost given up on lecturing people about it....
<kabotage> how do i fix this E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ActionParsnip> genii: yeah me too
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: sudo apt-get -f install
<kabotage> ActionParsnip: yea. i tried that and it showed the same error
<genii> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<genii> The last one
<kabotage> genii: tried that too. sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: can you give us the full error including comman in a pastebin
<kabotage> ActionParsnip: how do i do that? putting in pastebin?
<genii> Probably something like the postinst script failed. This often happens and gives a 1 eror code because for instance it can't stop an app thats not running or such
<ActionParsnip> !paste | kabotage
<ubottu> kabotage: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: copy and paste the text to the pastebin, then give us the link you go to
<kabotage> ActionParsnip: yea i know. i thought there was a cmd that will automatically put it in pastebin. ok hold on.
<genii> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: there's pastebinit but im not sure you can output the output of commands
<hacker__> Hi, I have a wifi issue.
<hacker__> My broadcom card will not onnect to my network.
<azaghal> Abend
<kabotage> ActionParsnip: genii: http://kabotage.pastebin.com/f6fa33895
<azaghal> Ich hab ein Problem mit 3D spielen, mein fgrlxinfo is correct , aber trotzdem kriege ich eine meldung das der X11 nicht mit Opengl konfiguriert wäre
<azaghal> z.B. Sauerbraten
<txa-k8> I need help I cant connect to wiffi by usb adapter
<rickest> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<simi> hi, i am using kubuntu intrepid and i can't connect to my yahoo messenger account with kopete nor pidgin, my account is set up correct(after a long time 1 hour i get connect but after some time i am again disconected, any ideea?
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get autoremove
<|TJ|> Anyone know how to downgrade 8.10 to 8.04
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade | |TJ|
<ubottu> |TJ|: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<kabotage> ActionParsnip: after apt-get clean, tried the autoremove and this is what i got E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<sqrtof-1> dfs
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: have you been using force when installing stuff
<kabotage> ActionParsnip: nope. ah wait. il try it again.
<chull> chalcedony here, my husband's computer. he's having problems with his sound going out nearly every day on kubuntu 8.4
<chull> greetings ActionParsnip *hugs*
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: i'd uninstall the stuff its moaning have unmet deps
#kubuntu 2008-11-26
<ActionParsnip> chull: howdy
<kabotage> ActionParsnip: dist-upgrade is now workin. il try autoremove after the upgrade.
<fleetcommand> good evening
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: cool
<t1ty> slt tlm
<kabotage> ActionParsnip: yea. thanks for your help :)
<|TJ|> ActionParsnip: if i use sudo apt-get remote kde4-core will it restore my kde 3.x desktop
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: np bro
<LPotter> hzushuas
<chull> ActionParsnip, he's restarting the box several times to get the sound working.
<LPotter> _I_
<ActionParsnip> |TJ|: not sure, did kde3 get removed when you upgraded
<ActionParsnip> |TJ|: yuo could always compile kde3.5
<|TJ|> ActionParsnip:  not sure is there away to find
<t1ty> il y a quelqu'un de francais?
<QuaxEros> non
<QuaxEros> mais...tu voulais dire qua
<t1ty> rien papoter :D
<ActionParsnip> |TJ|: dpkg -l | less
<ActionParsnip> !fr | t1ty
<ubottu> t1ty: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<QuaxEros> Tu te carrement jeter!!
<QuaxEros> fait
<chull> ActionParsnip, he did the upgrade from 8.4 to 8.10 and the sound problem remained
<ActionParsnip> chull: who?
<chull> ActionParsnip, my husband
<afeijo> what can I use to monitor cpu temp?
<ActionParsnip> chalcedny: run lspci | grep -i audio
<ActionParsnip> chalcedny: you will see what sound card you have
<chalcedny> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> chalcedny: you can then websearch from that
<kabotage> ActionParsnip: it came back. E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f. i wanna fix it but im really tired & sleepy so i gtg. ttyl.
<ActionParsnip> peace out kabotage
<kubuntuuser> I nned help, I cant conect to wiffi
<kubuntuuser> any idea?
<ActionParsnip> kubuntuuser: run lspci and you'll see your adapter
<kubuntuuser> my adapter is atheros
<kubuntuuser> conceptronic
<kubuntuuser> ive changed knetworkmanager to wicd
<ActionParsnip> kubuntuuser: which atheros?
<R_Rios> Hi
<kubuntuuser> m...
<kubuntuuser> Atheros Communications Inc C54RU
<R_Rios> I've installed Amarok RC on Intrepid
<R_Rios> But it isn't running
<R_Rios> When I run it on the terminal, I get this:
<R_Rios> FAILURE (KCmdLineArgs):
<R_Rios> Application requests for isSet("multipleinstances") but the "multipleinstances"option
<R_Rios> has never been specified via addCmdLineOptions( ... )
<R_Rios> ASSERT: "0" in file /build/buildd/kde4libs-4.1.3/kdecore/kernel/kcmdlineargs.cpp, line 1499
<R_Rios> What is happening
<ActionParsnip> kubuntuuser: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5025
<innovate2000> anyone use intrepid and winbind?
<ActionParsnip> innovate2000: i use intrepid
<ActionParsnip> innovate2000: not winbind
<innovate2000> ActionParsnip: saw you in #ubuntu - do you have suggestions as to which channel I should use to get help? I've been struggling with this for several days
<ActionParsnip> !info winbind
<ubottu> winbind (source: samba): service to resolve user and group information from Windows NT servers. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2905 kB, installed size 8320 kB
<ActionParsnip> innovate2000: no idea man, try channels that deal with linux / windows crossovers like #samba
<innovate2000> thanks all - I am familiar with winbind - have successfully replaced 8 windows servers with (k)ubuntu 8.04 servers - but now am trying with (k)ubuntu 8.10 and am getting failures when I try "net ads join" (which went without a hitch in 8.04 - but fails for 8.10)
<R_Rios> IS there anyone here using amarok RC?
<innovate2000> Actionparsnip: thanks
<blabla> Hello @ All
<ActionParsnip> R_Rios: rc?
<R_Rios> Yeah
<R_Rios> Amarok 2 RC 1
<szrhawaii> #compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip> R_Rios: i'm on 1.4
<R_Rios> =/
<ActionParsnip> R_Rios: how did yu get it
<R_Rios> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2-rc-1
<Sleepyzsx> hey all where can I Getg help with ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> Sleepyzsx: here
<Sleepyzsx> ah ok ty, Im having troublr getting my atheros wifi card ive searched around but cant seem to find any answers that will worke
<ActionParsnip> Sleepyzsx: lspci will show you what you have, you can websearch from there
<phoenixz> Hi there, Im trying to install openoffice3 with KDE integration on my kubuntu machine, but all it does is crash during start up.. Anybody here with the same problem?
<afeijo> I installed ktemparature, but it isnt working.  What else can I use?
<szrhawaii> how do i turn of the kdesktop from drawing
<szrhawaii> instead of killing it
<szrhawaii> anyone know how or where i should go so i can learn to make a bootsplash or usplash
<ActionParsnip> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<szrhawaii> thanks
<livingdaylight> kubuntu people!
<livingdaylight> is there a wubi installer for kubuntu?
<Dragnslcr> I think you have to have a Kubuntu CD
<Dragnslcr> Or maybe just the image
<Dragnslcr> I can't remember exactly how I did it
<livingdaylight> i want a .exe installer
<kubuntuuser> livingdaylight: sry¿?
<livingdaylight> kubuntuuser: sry?
<Dragnslcr> I'm pretty sure Wubi asks you for an .iso image or a CD
<kubuntuuser> :S try softonic -> wubi
<livingdaylight> softonic?
<livingdaylight> seems the only way is to install ubuntu with wubi installer and then install the kubuntu desktop
<szrhawaii> # compiz-fusion
<szrhawaii> #compiz-fusion
<Out_Cold> what's a plasma desktop??
<colton_> Hi. If I need to unzip a .tgz file, what can I use?
<snyderios> you can use Ark
<colton_> thx
<Out_Cold> sorry... what is a plasma dashboard??
<lovre> kinda new desktop i would say...
<Out_Cold> i dunno.. when i select it from the task bar, it goes grey... then if i click anything i seem to exit out of it
<Out_Cold> i've learned on gnome.. and am trying to broaden my scope with kde and a few other managers.. i keep wanting to lose the kde but keep hearing good things about it
<XFire> Kubuntu is really a joke.
<tuanpham> morning
<tuanpham> any body use black berry 8700 here ?
<tuanpham> i have got a problem with usb cable
<tuanpham> i can not chage my phone battery
<tuanpham> any solution then ?
<tuanpham>       hello
<tuanpham> anybody home ?
<snyderios> yeah
<snyderios> tuanpham: what's your problem?
<tuanpham> ok
<tuanpham> i reslove my seft
<tuanpham> thank :)
<tuanpham> but one more question then
<tuanpham> does kubuntu 8.10 have drive for my black berry phone ?
<tuanpham> series 8700
<epimeth> ahoy!
<epimeth> I've missed this channel...
<epimeth> anybody know why the heck my screen is flickering?
<epimeth> and is anybody else experiencing the same problem?
<epimeth> I have a feeling it *might* be because of the 915 resolution?
<epimeth> the package doesn't seem to exist anymore
<kevin__> anyone figure out the Aim installs yet?
<snyderios> tuanpham: i don't know, maybe google can help you?
<tuanpham> :) thank i am searching
<tuanpham> does anyone know the spell checker for 8.10 ?
<tuanpham> when i use skype IM
<tuanpham> i have no spell checker then
<Musky> hi
<ttttz> hola
<Musky> thought id check in and stay awhile
<Musky> maybe i can learn something
<draik> I'm using ARK to unrar a file. There is an avi within the various rar files (.rar .r00 .r01 ... .r37). I open .rar and extract. Nothing is extracted. What am I doing wrong?
<snyderios> splitted .rar files can't unpacked with Ark
<tuanpham> draik: did you check to the all file check box ?
<epimeth> draik: you can combine the rar parts into one
<snyderios> you can use 'unrar' or 'unrar-free'
<draik> tuanpham: It's only one file
<draik> epimeth: How so?
<epimeth> draik: try cat file.rar file.r00 file.r01 file.r02 .... file.r37 > new_file_name.rar
<draik> snyderios: Ok. I could have sworn I've done it in the past, but who knows. Thanks for the tip.
<epimeth> and then open new_file_name.rar in ark
<epimeth> it should work then
<Out_Cold> anyone know how to turn off the mouse touch pad taps?
<epimeth> Out_Cold: If you find out, let me know :-)
<Out_Cold> crap
<Out_Cold> i can find it no problem in gnome....
<epimeth> oh?
<Out_Cold> yea.. it's fairly straight forward... but i've been trying to familiarize myself in the KDE
<epimeth> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-910254.html
<epimeth> try that?
<draik> epimeth: I tried and it did not work. The file is not being extracted.
<epimeth> file?
<draik> Yes. The avi file I'm trying to extract
<epimeth> oh
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> sorry
<epimeth> I thought you were the other guy
<Out_Cold> yea.. got me too
<draik> Thought so, too.
<epimeth> draik: have you tried unrar?
<draik> How do I use unrar?
<epimeth> install the unrar program
<tuanpham> apt get
<epimeth> and to use it, follow the instructions in "man unrar"
<draik> I'm sorry, I should ask, What's the syntax?
<tuanpham> did you try 7zip ?
<draik> Ok
<epimeth> sudo apt-get install unrar
<draik> I have in installed.
<epimeth> now "man unrar"
<epimeth> and follow the instructions :-)
<epimeth> is there not going to be a katapult for kde4?
<epimeth> or do I just have to wait
<epimeth> I love katapult :-(
<draik> I was missing the "e" WHOOPSIE!
<epimeth> ???
<Out_Cold> what is katapult?
<kevin__> anyone know a good IM that I can send txt msg's with?
<epimeth> katapult is only the best piece of software ever
<Out_Cold> that explains it all epimeth
<epimeth> in kde3, you hit "alt+space" and start typing in the program you want
<epimeth> it autocompletes and shows the icon
<Out_Cold> ok.. that sounds cool
<epimeth> pretty much the same as "alt+f2" in kde4
<epimeth> buuuuuuuuut.  I like the way katapult looks much more
<Dragnslcr> I think katapult got retired by the regular run dialog
<epimeth> and I prefer alt+space over alt+f2
<epimeth> :-)
<Dragnslcr> Heh, you can probably change the keyboard shortcut
<Out_Cold> that would just be to easy though lol
<Out_Cold> and it wouldn't be as cool
<epimeth> exactly
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> Dragnslcr: how would you say I can change the shortcut?
<epimeth> and this screen flickering business is driving me nuts!
<tuanpham> how about spellchecker ?
<epimeth> why is xorg.conf empty?
<epimeth> tuanpham: dunno dude
<epimeth> where the heck is everyone????
<Dragnslcr> epimeth- System Settings -> Keyboard -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Out_Cold> epimeth, prolly the wrong xorg.conf file lol
<epimeth> Out_Cold: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<epimeth> everywhere it says that thats it
<epimeth> but mine is empty...
<epimeth> Dragnslcr: I don't see it there....
<Dragnslcr> It's in the Run Command component
<Out_Cold> that's no good.... you sure you have permissions to view it?
<epimeth> kdesudo kate :-)
<Out_Cold> weird.. mine is there... maybe you erased it... in which case... uh oh
<epimeth> I didn't do anything!
<epimeth> I'll reconfigure... that should bring it back
<epimeth> nope... still empty!!!
<epimeth> garrrrrr
<epimeth> hmmm... it says here that with the new changes to xorg I can run with an empty xorg.conf
<epimeth> so now I don't know how to add configurations
<epimeth> heh
<epimeth> I need to know what video drivers I'm using
<soontak> epimeth: maybe u can try this command: displayconfig
<newbie_ubuntu> HI, how do I change a hard-drive name?
<epimeth> soontak: command not found
<epimeth> newbie_ubuntu: hard drives dont have names
<epimeth> newbie_ubuntu: could you be more specific?
<epimeth> newbie_ubuntu: you want to change its mount point? (where it is located in the filesystem)
<newbie_ubuntu> for example: i mount /dev/sdb4 to /media/games, but when I open dolphin, I see its name is DATA
<newbie_ubuntu> so I want to change DATA to Games, is it possible?
<epimeth> you see /media/DATA ?
<newbie_ubuntu> yes(DATA in dolphin)
<epimeth> newbie_ubuntu: open a konsole and type "cd /media"
<epimeth> and then "ls"
<epimeth> what do you see?
<newbie_ubuntu> cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0  Games  Multimedia  win
<epimeth> now "cd Games"
<epimeth> and ls
<epimeth> is that your drive?
<epimeth> also, is this a windows mount?
<newbie_ubuntu> but why in dolphin: games=> DATA
<epimeth> newbie_ubuntu: exactly what I'm wondering.  are you sure you're seeing DATA in /media???
<epimeth> because that doesn't seem right
<newbie_ubuntu> yes,
<newbie_ubuntu> but just in dolphin
<newbie_ubuntu> in windows, its label is Games
<epimeth> newbie_ubuntu: thats really strange... I don't know much about dolphin
<epimeth> stick around... someone else might be able to help you
<newbie_ubuntu> ok, thanks anyway
<newbie_ubuntu> I'll try to find out
<epimeth> soontak: you still here?  I don't have displayconfig
<zennon_guerra> i need help me
<zennon_guerra> i need hel
<zennon_guerra> first, my english is terrible
<zennon_guerra> but i will try
<zennon_guerra> i am new with linux
<epimeth> zennon_guerra: just ask
<zennon_guerra> and i want to know how to use compiz
<zennon_guerra> ?
<soontak> epimeth: yeah, which kubuntu version are you using? have u try to reboot into recovery mode and select on 'Fix X server' ?
<zennon_guerra> 8,1,0
<zennon_guerra> and kde 4,1
<epimeth> soontak: ibex.  recovery mode isn't just a root shell?
<zennon_guerra> so, i do everything but nothing happen
<soontak> epimeth: in kubuntu 8.04, there are options for u to choose
<soontak> epimeth: fix X or root shell.... and .... cant remember all
<birnisson> hi, are there kde 4.2 beta packages for intrepid?
<soontak> epimeth: if u r using 7.10, maybe u can try this command on root: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<epimeth> soontak: I tried that... it did literally nothing :-)
<epimeth> soontak: but again, I'm using 8.10
<soontak> epimeth: no idea then...
<epimeth> heh
<soontak> epimeth: boot into recovery mode then, maybe some surprise for u?
<Jabrroa_BBL> lol
<bdizzle> so I am going to be wiping one of the partitions of my desktop hard drive to install 8.10 soon.
<bdizzle> any recommendations on which files (other than the home folder) to back up?
<Jabrroa_BBL> the whole thing
<Jabrroa_BBL> and pick out whats you need later
<bdizzle> that's kinda what I am doing
<bdizzle> just copy paste onto another hard drive
<Jabrroa_BBL> thats a good idea cuz if you forget something
<Jabrroa_BBL> not good lol
<bdizzle> true
<jabrroa> yea thats the way i do it and it has always come in handy later
<jabrroa> cuz you dont always remember everything :)
<jabrroa> i dont recommend kubuntu though lol
<jabrroa> big on system resources. not that i have trouble with 3 nvidia 9800 GTX's with 1 gb video ram each in SLI mode. with 32 GB of corsair dominator ram and a AMD phenom 9850 black edition quad core
<jabrroa> :) this baby flys'
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> its sad, I built my system a long time ago and I've forgotten what I put in it
<bdizzle> I know it has 2 GB of mem, it does have a video card on it but it wasn't working on 8.04 so I temporarily took it out. Gigabyte single core (its what was available at the time)
<jabrroa> its not really worth it lol two years later its crap anyways
<epimeth> I have a crappy old lappy that barely runs XP, but kubuntu is just fine....
<jabrroa> yea kubuntu is just to much like windows for me lol
<jabrroa> i switched to debian
<epimeth> debian was nice, but I find kubuntu easier to deal with
<epimeth> better community, easier initial settings
<jmichaelx> jabrroa: that is strange, because i use both debian and k/ubuntu, and for the life of me, you must be seeing a greater difference betweenthem than i am...
<jabrroa> yea well lol
 * DaSkreech hugs epimeth
<jabrroa> maybe i just have to much graphical settings lol
 * epimeth wags his tail
<jabrroa> i liked ubuntu better even
<bdizzle> okay, my kubuntu harddrive is 10 GB of data
<Out_Cold> epimeth, i used that link for the shmconfig and that shut off my touch pad typing..
<jabrroa> yea
<bdizzle> this is going to take all night, which I don't really have. Any suggestions on which folders to copy
<Out_Cold> *tapping
<jmichaelx> the main thing in debian testing's favor for me right now, is having an up-to-date system that is still running KDE3
 * jmichaelx hugs KDE3
<epimeth> Out_Cold: good :-)
<bdizzle> KDE3 is nice
 * epimeth misses kde3
<Out_Cold> now i just gotta start liking KDE before i throw it out
<DaSkreech> bdizzle: what are you trying to do?
<DaSkreech> epimeth: install it
<epimeth> but I've been phasing myself into kde4 since they announced that ibex was going to be just 4, so i'm pretty used to it
<jabrroa> i use backtrack3 and open suse occasionally
<bdizzle> back up the hard drive so that in caes I need to go back to 8.04, I can copy back the user files and such
<epimeth> DaSkreech: does it come with all the new stuff?  Network manager and the like?
<jmichaelx> epimeth: i like KDE4, and it is definitely _going_ to be nice, but right now it just isn't mature enough to be considered a stable desktop
<DaSkreech> bdizzle: Ah You need a /home partition
<bdizzle> right now its saying about 30 minutes remaining
<jabrroa> no definatly not lol
<bdizzle> on my desktop, yeah, I do
<jabrroa> lol
<bdizzle> how large should I consider making it?
<jabrroa> funny
<epimeth> DaSkreech: btw, you wouldn't happen to know how to check which graphics driver I'm using?  my xorg.conf is empty
<DaSkreech> epimeth: No I've given up on Xorg
<epimeth> DaSkreech: lol... what are you using? :-)
<DaSkreech> Y :)
<jmichaelx> epimeth: i have been wondering the same thing... i just can't adjust to these changes!
<bdizzle> or actually, I guess the better question is on a 100 GB dedicated space, how much should I allocate the root vs home partitions?
<DaSkreech> root 20
<bdizzle> and how do I set up the /home partition vs just install everything
<epimeth> I've adjusted except for lack of katapult... and I can't figure out how to map alt+space to alt+f2
<matiasdj87> HI!
<DaSkreech> bdizzle: custom partition on install
<DaSkreech> epimeth: That should be partly fixed in 4.2
<DaSkreech> With quicksand
<epimeth> ???
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Out_Cold> bdizzle, your root partition can be around 10-15 gb and be more than fine
<DaSkreech> Seriously
<DaSkreech>  my / is 7 GB and I've never filled it
<Out_Cold> yea.. i use 8
<jabrroa> i have a 50gb
<bdizzle> okay
<jabrroa> but i have 5TB of space...
<bdizzle> so 20 GB on root, the other 80 GB for home
<bdizzle> lol
<jabrroa> i will NEVER run out lol
<DaSkreech> jabrroa: you can install all of main and universe in that and still have space
<bdizzle> I've got about 280 GB combined or so
<jabrroa> i know :) and i got the sata's for free :)
<Out_Cold> you'll never need more than 10 Gb
<bdizzle> jabrroa: don't say that, Bill Gates will find a way to make the minimum install for windows 2015 to be 1 TB
<epimeth> ahaha... I've heard *that* before
<jabrroa> i do ALOT of downloading though
<DaSkreech> Out_Cold: No You'll never need more than 640k
<Out_Cold> haha
<jabrroa> lol
<jabrroa> i dont use windows :):):):):)
<Out_Cold> ok well he shouldn't ever need more than 10
<bdizzle> heh, lucky you.
<bdizzle> I still have to dual boot whenever I come across something wine won't run
<jabrroa> my uncle works for WD
<jabrroa> use virtual boox
<epimeth> bdizzle: why not install virtualbox?  it works great
<jabrroa> :)
<jabrroa> i win
<jabrroa> i said it first
<jabrroa> :)
<epimeth> also, why didn't you download crossover? it was free for a day!
<epimeth> I *know* I came in here and let everyone know
 * DaSkreech gives jabrroa a box ... virtually
<jabrroa> i did but not on free day
<DaSkreech> You won!!
<bdizzle> epimeth: I did
<jabrroa> :)
<jabrroa> :0
<jabrroa> no
<jabrroa> :(
<bdizzle> but only on my laptop, haven't had a chance to install on desktop
<jabrroa> do it :)
<bdizzle> I need to figure out how to transfer about 10 GB of research data files to my desktop without a cable
<epimeth> bdizzle: 3 dvds?
<jabrroa> teamviewer and 50 years lol
<bdizzle> lol
<DaSkreech> pop out the hard drive?
<bdizzle> I've got a 2 GB jump drive, but I was hoping to do it all in once
<bdizzle> nea, not going that route
<DaSkreech> booooring
<bdizzle> I can't afford to lose either computer thanks
<jabrroa> pull out the HDD
<jabrroa> plug it into the other one
<jabrroa> dump files
<jabrroa> plug it back in to other one
<bdizzle> one is a desktop, the other a laptop, doesn't work that way that I am aware of
<epimeth> buy a case for the laptop hd.... 10 bucks on ebay
<epimeth> thats what i did....
<Daisuke_Ido> probably not.  you can set up nfs shares
<Daisuke_Ido> just copy over the local network
<epimeth> Daisuke_Ido: "no cables"
<jabrroa> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> carrier pigeon
<Daisuke_Ido> or do it over the local wireless network :D
<jabrroa> haha carrier pigeon..... :P
<jabrroa> teamviewer and a whole 4 years to wait :)
<frozty_sa> morning all. is there any known bug of firefox becoming incredibly shitty after an update or something since roundabout last friday?
<jabrroa> how would one obtain compiz fusion for KDE4?
<epimeth> jabrroa: its integrated
<bdizzle> ... I thought it came with compiz fusion
<epimeth> K -> settings -> desktop -> desktop effects
<jabrroa> well how would i apply a theme i have in emerald?
<jabrroa> ??
<Relyc> hello
<Relyc> >??test
<Relyc> ok hehe  sry thnx
<Relyc> i cant set up a network with another ubuntu machine it says permission denied in the main user on a non protected file
<bdizzle> okay, this is a bit strange
<bdizzle> hello?
<rjune_> sup
<bdizzle> hi
<bdizzle> so for some reason, when trying to install 8.10 from the live CD, it claims I have no partitions ... or hard drives for that matter
<Out_Cold> the hard drive needs to be mounted
<bdizzle> wouldn't it do that though when it loads the live CD?
<rjune_> Out_Cold: while technically that might be correct. it's also useless
<Out_Cold> should have done it...
<rjune_> bdizzle: boot the live cd, then open a terminal
<Out_Cold> well it gives him a direction.
<rjune_> run 'dmesg | less'
<Out_Cold> i'm a noob too
<rjune_> look for sda as that should be your hard drive
<rjune_> I'm guessing for whatever reason your sata controller isn't being detected
<rjune_> is it RAID?
<bdizzle> k, hold on just a second
<bdizzle> no, IDE
<bdizzle> both physical drives are
<rjune_> might be hda then. I don't remember
<Deepthought> How can I get all disks (including the NTFS ones) to be accessible from the start, instead of having to give a password each time on first access ?
<rjune_> still you should see it listed as detected
<bdizzle> some of them are hda, some are sda
<Out_Cold> hda is IDE
<bdizzle> ugh, not sure anyore
<bdizzle> Deepthought: not sure, I did it a long time ago and its kinda messed up my system since
<rjune_> bdizzle: look for da, "/da"
<bdizzle> hold on
<bdizzle> restarting computer with 8.10 disk in it
<Deepthought> bdizzle: what´s messed up yer system ?
<bdizzle> um ... me, making a lot of changes I wasn't quite sure what I was doing of patching things together
<Deepthought> bdizzle: in KDE3 there was a tab for disk-automount in systemsettings, now on 4 there´s no such thing
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<bdizzle> well, the structure has got to be the same, which means there has to be some way to set it via CLI
<bdizzle> which is why with the latest Grub 25 error, I said screw it and decided just to back everything up. Now that I've got it working to boot and such, I'm just going to wipe and start over
<rjune_> except that it's not finding your hard drive
<rjune_> or rather, doesn't seem to be
<bdizzle> okay, I have it loaded off the live CD
<frozty_sa> does anyone know of a bug in which firefox became incredibly shitty after an update or something since roundabout last friday?
<frozty_sa> the problem I'm having is that firefox is incredibly slow to respond on both my laptop and my PC
<bdizzle> what am I running?
<bdizzle> okay, this is going to be crazy with all the partitions, but it will at least help in future upgrades
<bdizzle> how do I take an existing 100 GB partition of Kubuntu 8.04 and split it so that I have a 15 GB partition for root and an 85 GB partition for home?
<Out_Cold> bdizzle, do a custom partition and make sure you format your sections to ext3 and mount the 15 GB partition as / and the 85GB as /home
<bdizzle> okay
<bdizzle> that's what I needed
<bdizzle> 15000 MB = 15 GB, right?
<Out_Cold> close enough
<bdizzle> ok
<Out_Cold> i think you can even do 15 GB
<bdizzle> and that will be large enough for root, no matter how many programs I do?
<Out_Cold> yea.
<bdizzle> no, it wants partition size in MB still
<bdizzle> should I go for 20 GB for future just to be safe?
<bdizzle> or is 15 GB already too much?
<Out_Cold> you can always mount more space after
<Out_Cold> i have never used more than 10 myself
<bdizzle> okay
<Out_Cold> except on my server..
<Out_Cold> but i just mounted another hard drive to accommodate
<bdizzle> lol, okay
<bdizzle> alright, so I have 15 GB as root, and about 94 GB as home, fun
<bdizzle> ext3 is still the safest, right?
<bdizzle> for general use
<Out_Cold> what i have done with mine is set aside an extra few GB for a transfer partition... has worked well for safe guarding files
<Out_Cold> yea
<Out_Cold> it's safer than the others
<bdizzle> yeah, I've already got another HD on here with 80 GB total (half of that used for windows XP), with two other partitions on this HD with another 200 GB or so
<bdizzle> gah, pretty soon they are going to have to make these liveCDs a two CD set
<Out_Cold> yea.. i use LVMs on my server and have about 8-9 partitions on there
<bdizzle> its crazy
<bdizzle> I'm glad I discovered partitions though, its easier to sort through files and back stuff up
<Out_Cold> it'll pay when you tarball your data and learn to cat or ssh it to a backup..
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> if only I could figure that out
<bdizzle> or at least how to set up my own ssh
<Out_Cold> not too difficult. ssh only needs openssh installed..
<Out_Cold> * openssh_server maybe
<Out_Cold> search for it in the package manager
<Out_Cold> then you open port 22 in your firewall
<Out_Cold> i learned it all in gnome.. not sure the exact programs for KDE
<bdizzle> okay
<Out_Cold> firestarter was the app i used for the firewall GUI
<bdizzle> okay, so since 8.04 uses KDE3 and 8.10 uses KDE4, can I still copy over my old home folder and get it to load things back up?
<bdizzle> yeah, I've used firestarter before. Nice program. Click  it and forget it
<Out_Cold> that i dunno about
<scribbles> bdizzle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<bdizzle> thanks
<PsiKloPx> hiya
<bdizzle> hi
<bdizzle> my apologizes for believing that #kde might kow
<bdizzle> *know
<PsiKloPx> hey, suppose one downloaded and installed the latest Kubuntu version, then wanted switch to Ubuntu.  Is this a pain or even possible?
<Out_Cold> one way you'll find out bdizzle is trying it out
<Out_Cold> PsiKloPx, it's easy
<bdizzle> true
<Out_Cold> you just need to install the default gnome packages... can't remember them all exactly atm
<bdizzle> PsiKloPx: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop, I believe
<PsiKloPx> bdizzie:then I would have the option to switch at start-up?
<Out_Cold> yea it's in the choose session
<Out_Cold> can load several managers and environments
<Out_Cold> but be weary cuz each of the desktop environments load each of their own sets of apps to use
<PsiKloPx> gnome-desktop isn't correct.
<PsiKloPx> just tried gnome, that worked.
<PsiKloPx> or it appears to be working at any rate.
<Out_Cold> might need more though
<Out_Cold> actually gnome should work..
<Out_Cold> although that wasn't a default install on my ubuntu install
<bdizzle> I didn't really like GNOME to be honest. No offense to anyone, but it just seemed too clunky to me
<bdizzle> yes, it got the job done, no questions asked about that
<bdizzle> but it just didn't have the grace and elegance that KDE seems to have
<andyman1> i had a quick grub question, if i remember correctly, i can make grub instantly auto-boot to the default partition, without showing anything, but also be able to hit ESC to abort that and choose manually, i need to boot default after 0 seconds, and enable hide boot menu
<PsiKloPx> well, I'm a noob when it comes to linux.  I want to be able to play around with each and see which I like.
<Out_Cold> yea.. well i can say the same type of things about kde.... lack of tidyness.. weird menu layouts lol
<andyman1> trying out the kde grub editor in kubuntu,
<Out_Cold> all preferences
<noaXess> how can i search for installed package only in konsole?
<bdizzle> point taken
<Pyles17> How do I "reset" kubuntu? Trying to fix my wireless, I changed a lot of things, and don't remember what they all were
<bdizzle> reinstall it?
<Pyles17> any shorter way?
<andyman1> my bad-idea guess is delete all the hidden kde files in your home directory, and kde will rebuild those will defaults when you relogin. note i said bad-idea, as it really is probably a bad idea
<andyman1> i remember some programs working that way, dunno if it applies to kde as well
<andyman1> again, probably a very bad idea =p
<woodefec> hey
<andyman1> no takers on my grub question?
<noaXess> Pyles17: why reset? no wireless adapter?
<woodefec> is that normal - the KDE theme in kubuntu 8.10 isn't held by the system, it always gets back to Oxygen
<woodefec> and my user hasn't been in the group users
<woodefec> and third thing: i don't know where's the Firefox menu position in kmenu
<bdizzle> crap, I just remembered I need something because I'm connecting to the school network
<bdizzle> I think it is Java (Sun's version of it) and Firefox
<bdizzle> it won't accept Konqueror for some resaon
<bdizzle> *reason
<woodefec> andyman1: what the grub question?
<woodefec> is someone having the kubuntu issues i mentioned?
<woodefec> oh, one more, i start firefox and get just nothing
<andyman1> i want grub to insta-auto-boot the default partition, with no prompts or obvious hints grub is there, i'd also like to hit a button to abort that, and manually choose
<woodefec> only from time to time it starts
<andyman1> i think hide grub menu, and boot default in 0 sec is what i want, but wanted to confirm before i accidentally get stuck that way
<Pyles17> noaXess: I have the intel 3945 card, which is problematic anyways. It only connected sometimes. so in trying to fix it I tried a bunch of people's advice, changed a bunch of things, and now it doesn't even connect sometimes
<woodefec> andyman1: kgrubeditor
<noaXess> Pyles17: have you tried wicd?
<andyman1> i've got the grub editor, just wanted to confirm those are the changes i need to do that properly
<noaXess> Pyles17: what tool you use for connecting to a wlan?
<Pyles17> noaXess: the one that comes installed with it?
<Pyles17> with kubuntu*
<woodefec> well, youshould increasethe decision time to 3 from what i understood
<woodefec> oh, andyman1,  u  better be careful, leaving the time to 0 might prevent you from going runlevel 3 or failsafe stuff or memtest
<andyman1> ah ok
<woodefec> are you guys having this stuff: kde4 and qt settings go back to Oxygen theme, even if Ichoose another
<bdizzle> alright, why does Kubuntu 8.10 take 30 seconds to log off?
<andyman1> my goal here is *boot* "oh that's just windows, nothing to see here" *boot + keypress* "i can choose my boot option"
<woodefec> i don't quote understand, andyman1
<woodefec> *quote = quite
<woodefec> aaaaaaaaa
<woodefec> sorry, now i understand
<andyman1> i want to turn on the computer, and have it appear to boot straight to windows, as if windows is the only thing there (to the untrained eye), and then have a way to abort that and choose linux when i want
<andyman1> aka "these aren't the droids you're looking for"
<woodefec> well, check internet  for advanced grub instructions and be careful. Always have a Knoppix Live or equivalent
<noaXess> Pyles17: try wicd http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<andyman1> k
<bdizzle> wicd is nice
<bdizzle> very clean interface, easy to set up
<noaXess> bdizzle: jep ;)
<Pyles17> noaXess: k, but i'm not sure if that will do it. the main problem is that it can't find the driver for the card most of the time. and then sometimes it finds it
<noaXess> Pyles17: aha.. ok..thats another information.. hm...
<noaXess> wait..
<noaXess> Pyles17: just a simple google search: http://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&q=ubuntu+intel+3945&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
<noaXess> Pyles17: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/IntrepidReleaseNotes/de#Probleme%20bei%20Intel%203945/4965%20im%20Zusammenhang%20mit%20eingeschaltetem%20Killswitch
<binMonkey> hi.  i just bought a linksys router, 192.168.1.1  my dsl modem, 192,168.0.1, plugs into it.  should i change the address on the dsl to match the router?
<noaXess> german sorry..
<Pyles17> noaXess: are you swiss, or do you just like to do your google searches in german?
<noaXess> Pyles17: sorry.. jep sqitzerland ;)
<Pyles17> noaXess: it's all good
<noaXess> .. switzerland ^
<noaXess> Pyles17: jsuta  info for your card.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel
<noaXess> Pyles17: what driver des the wlan card uses?
<Pyles17> iwlwifi 3945
<Pyles17> but i think i blacklisted that trying to use ipw3945 to see if that would work
<bdizzle> meh, the one part of upgrading to a new OS is trying to copy over all your old files and getting back your old programs
<bdizzle> a computer can only copy stuff so quickly before it just hates you
<bdizzle> is there an icon for a "Home" folder of type?
<bdizzle> last time I used the icon for kfm_home
<bdizzle> or one for trash for that matter?
<Pyles17> noaXess: i actually didn't blacklist iwlwifi 3945
<noaXess> Pyles17: do you had this problem also on the fresh install of kubuntu? what abou booting from the kubuntu live cd and test the wlan? i should be loaded and usable from the live cd..
<Pyles17> tried that, it didn't work
<noaXess> ok
<noaXess> Pyles17: have you any usb wlan stick to test?
<Pyles17> I've pretty much come to the conclusion that the intel 3945 cards are not compatible with linux
<Pyles17> noaXess: i forgot about that, just a minute
<noaXess> Pyles17: it should.. but it can also be damaged..
<noaXess> hardware problem.. or does it worked in any other way?
<Pyles17> noaXess: windows xp works perfectly
<noaXess> Pyles17: ok.. than it's a driver problem..
<Pyles17> noaXess: yeah, i know. and a belkin sticks works right away
<Pyles17> stick*
<noaXess> Pyles17: thats a good information ;)
<noaXess> hm.. just wait in this channel.. and ask again later.. you will find a solution.. i had it also with a intel wlan and fixed it..
<Pyles17> yeah. eventually
<noaXess> Pyles17: bye the way.. latest kernel installed?
<Pyles17> noaXess: Well, i have 8.10, but i don't know if that means anything. I'm brand new to Linux
<noaXess> Pyles17: just install all the updates and the system should be up to date..
<noaXess> Pyles17: run konsole and input this command to se the kernel version: uname -a
<Pyles17> 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 19:33:20 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<myth> hello everyone
<noaXess> Pyles17: yhould be the latest available..
<noaXess> now.. have a meeting.. nice day all.. bye
<Pyles17> noaXess: bye
<gl_> I just updated openoffce 3.0.4 and it stopped working. Does anybody have the same problem?
<bdizzle> oh joy, first problem already
<bdizzle> tried to enable desktop effects, I now have a black screen with a movable white cursor
<bdizzle> ugh, fried the system already
<bdizzle> sad part is that it was undergoing an update, and I'm afraid to ask what software it decided to hose
<eagles0513875> woot im good
<bdizzle> who broke Adept in 8.10?
<eagles0513875> u did
<eagles0513875> im having no issues
<eagles0513875> i have a vm with 8.10 but then again i did take the ubuntu server version and add kde to it
<bdizzle> for some reasoning the right panel that shows the names of programs and such keeps garbling up, as if the graphics aren't rendering properly
<eagles0513875> i have no idea bdizzle
<bdizzle> also, how do I turn down the sensitivity on my mouse. It seems to be skipping over and doing double and triple of what I ask it to
<ubuntu> test
<bdizzle> I hate my mouse
<bdizzle> it won't cooperate on anything I do
<mankeletor> so i hate my touchpad xD
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> how do I move around things on the new kicker or whatever that new panel along the bottom of KDE4 is called
<bdizzle> ugh
<mankeletor> im still trying to config the screen here :P
<kabotage> how do i fix this? everytime i login it wont let me log in and all i see is the login page and it justs repeat. im on a liveCD btw.
<bdizzle> this is perhaps the most frustrating KDE version I've seen yet
<mankeletor> KDE come back! plz!!
<mankeletor> yay
<kabotage> ummmm. anyone?
<bdizzle> hi
<bdizzle> how do I re-arrange widgets on the kicker panel in KDE4?
<mankeletor> right click on kicker and then select configuration panel
<mankeletor> for re-arrange the icons on KDE4
<bdizzle> thanks
<eagles05> what package do i need to install for a really stripped down version of kde
<eagles0513875> what package do i need to install for a really stripped down version of kde
<bdizzle> xubuntu I think you mean
<eagles0513875> bdizzle ???
<bdizzle> xubuntu, its not kde anymore though
<eagles0513875> i want a stripped down pkg of kde
<eagles0513875> not xubuntu
<eagles0513875> bdizzle all u install is kde-core
<bdizzle> oh, okay
<bdizzle> grr, how do I get w32codecs from CLI? It keeps claiming that the package is not available, but is referred to by another package
<eagles0513875> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<eagles0513875> bdizzle run apt-cache search w32codecs
<eagles0513875> and u need that repository enabled as well see link above
<bdizzle> okay
<faileas> bdizzle: got medibuntu installed?
<faileas> er.. too slow ;p
<bdizzle> yes
<bdizzle> it claims it has no installation candidate
<eagles0513875> what codecs u need outa there anyway
<bdizzle> just libdvdcss2
<eagles0513875> there is no open source alternative
<eagles0513875> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<bdizzle> k, hold on, I need to figureo ut why medibuntu isn't registering
<bdizzle> I think I got it, I was just missing the keyring
<spidla> hi there, has anyone ubuntu package of kbfx compiled for kde4 ?
<bdizzle> here is a crazy question
<Daisuke_Ido> no, the universe will not implode if you take the do not remove tag off of your pillow
<bdizzle> lol
<zoggy> where do you add a directory plasmoid in intrepid please
<bdizzle> under Login Manager, is it possible to have the Greeting field as "Good morning _____ " if it is before 12:00 PM and "Good afternoon ____ " if it is between 12:00 PM - 4:59 PM and "Good evening ____" if it is between 5 PM and midnight?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a good question, i don't think i've ever attempted that
<Daisuke_Ido> mostly since this machine never logs out
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> oh, you know what would be good. A computerized voice to say that greeting to you
<zoggy> sorry how do i add a directory plasmoid?
<vipava> hi
<livingdaylight> hello!
<livingdaylight> i iz in kubuntu 4.1 !
<bdizzle> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/QuickAccess?content=84128
<bdizzle> might help for that directory plasmoid
<markus_> Guten Tag. wer kann mir mit folgendem problem weiterhelfen bitte: ubuntu 8.04 loading grub, please wait error 2. besten dank
<zoggy> thanks so much bdizzle!
<zoggy> i'll check it out
<zoggy> i'm feeling pretty stupid in the new kde
<bdizzle> zoggy: I just installed it a few hours ago and have already swore at it a few times
<livingdaylight> kubuntu doesn't have an Intrepid Ibex on Destop :[
<zoggy> bdizzle: haha!! it's going to be amazing once it's all smoothed out, but right now my productivity is rock-bottom. i really miss the quick browser and kate external tools. also the show desktop concept is making me want to hurt myself
<bdizzle> yeah, the desktop is annoying
<bdizzle> I through firefox back on there to make me feel better, and what is up with kate? they butchered it. That command line at the bottom of it was useful
<zoggy> bdizzle: i'm busy downloading the firefox-qt - keen to see whether that integrates better
<bdizzle> gotcha
<bdizzle> hey zoggy, silly question
<bdizzle> how much do you know about the login manager?
<zoggy> bdizzle: i'm still getting the hang of the new kate. it's got some great stuff
<zoggy> bdizzle: a little. not too much. why?
<livingdaylight> hey kubuntu looks nice but its very blue and i would like to see an Ibex on my desktop. iz possible?
<bdizzle> I'm trying to change around the Greeting
<bdizzle> it'd be nice to at least have my computer say good morning to me through a sound byte, or good afternoon / evening depending on the time
<afd____> hi! using latest ubuntu on a laptop (kde 4.1), I want to set the cpu speed policy (I don't want it to go up on load, it starts the fans and heats the laptop). How do I achieve this? Pretty please...
<livingdaylight> bdizzle: its the least you can expect from your computer, i agree
<zoggy> can login manager play sound bytes? i wasn't aware of that. perhaps the sound byte could be after login manager
<bdizzle> I don't know if I can, I was wondering if anyone knew if it was possible
<zoggy> afd____: right-click on the battery icon in the system tray
<afd____> zoggy: thanks. I've put it on powersave, it locked my screen when I did that... now let's see what effect it has...
<bdizzle> okay, this is going to sound crazy, but its about the closest example I can think of
<zoggy> bdizzle: i'm really not sure hey. maybe that's you should ask it's developers as a start... i'd like to see the kwalletmanager integrated with login-manager, so you type your password once
<bdizzle> remember in the movie Independence Day with Will Smith, when they are up flying around the crashed ship up to the mothership. David opens his laptop and it says "Good morning David"
<bdizzle> I'd be interesting to see something like that before the desktop opens
<zoggy> bdizzle: i do remember that
<bdizzle> I know its crazy, but hell, why not
<bdizzle> actually, shouldn't linux have voice recognition and such by now?
<TinCeeK> is there anyone bored like me .?
<newbie_ubuntu> help me: I've downloaded a theme (rpm file) from kubuntu-art, how can I install it?
<bdizzle> use alien to convert to a .deb file? maybe?
<newbie_ubuntu> ah, I figured it out
<livingdaylight> is Konqueror better in some way than Firefox?
<OxDeadC0de> just as a file browser, for web surfing I say firefox
<livingdaylight> like in what case would i prefer firing up Konqueror than firefox?
<livingdaylight> ic
<livingdaylight> i thought Dolphin was for browsing files
<livingdaylight> when i click on the 'K' button it shows Konqueror as the  default browser that is why i wondered
<OxDeadC0de> it is but konqueror is a lot more mature than dolphin for it, dolphin is new
 * gnomefreak loves dolphin 
<ziad> salute
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: i using kubuntu for first time
<livingdaylight> its vrey diffrent to ubuntu
<ziad__> oui
<livingdaylight> is there a guide for kubuntu 4.1?
<livingdaylight> ziad__: ca va?
<ziad__> ca va bien
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: yeah the GUI is a bit differeant but KDE has QT versions of just about all Ubuntu packages and some are stricktly for kubuntu
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak: yea, it s particularly re-orienting myslef to kde gui that i'm talking about
<v6lur> can i get nvidia-glx-177 version 177.78 from anywhere? intrepid repos seem to have only 177.80 now
<v6lur> the new version has "corruption" bug again :/
<v6lur> (running hardy, with nvidia drivers from intrepid)
<larsivi> hi - X doesn't start with the correct resolution (1680x1080 since I have external screen attached) but when I go to System Settings->Screen, it autoadjusts to correct size
<larsivi> this suggests that X/KDE knows the correct resolution, it just doesn't apply it when it should
<Oveer> Hello ?
<v6lur> anyone?
<livingdaylight> i'm having sound issues with skype... is this a well known problem with a well known solution?
<livingdaylight> when i make test call i hear voice but don't get playback on my recorded voice
<livingdaylight> tried options
<livingdaylight> all other options are worse
<livingdaylight> do i need to kill pulseaudio?
<larsivi> livingdaylight: hmm, it is a config problem .. let me see if I remember how I fixed it
<delicowa> for how long does the synaptic package information stay recent before needing to update it
<larsivi> livingdaylight: yes, open a terminal and run alsamixer
<larsivi> livingdaylight: navigate almost to the right, where it probably says analog (input), and press up arrow to change it to digital
<larsivi> and exit and voila
<livingdaylight> larsivi: hrmm... i have Master PCM Cd Mic Mic Boos IEC958 IEC958 D and IEC958 P which one on the right
<larsivi> livingdaylight: ah, sorry, the one that is "Digital input source"
<livingdaylight> larsivi: mic was right down, so maybe that was the problem
<larsivi> livingdaylight: at least I know it is a typical problem (and was to me) that the digital source was set to analog
<livingdaylight> ziad__: ca va?
<livingdaylight> larsivi: where do you see "Digital input source" ?
<larsivi> livingdaylight: in the upper left corner, behind Item:
<Disturbed> Hi all
<Disturbed> ÏÈÄÀÐÀÑÛ
<delicowa> man you look really disturbed <DISTURBED>
<Disturbed> no
<Disturbed> but you?
<mtux> hi, I was lost my eth0 controller!
<mtux> i mean when i ask for sudo dhclient eth0
<mtux> it get me: eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<mtux> how can i reconfigure network controllers?
<mtux> in Output of ifconfig, there isn't any eth0, too.
<SlimeyPete> mtux: does networkmanager not work for you?
<marco_> hello
<mtux> SlimeyPete: no! it doesn't work
<mtux> :-(
<SlimeyPete> mtux: well the old-fashioned way of configuring network interfaces was to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<mtux> SlimeyPete: so, there isn't any other way?
<mtux> :-/
<SlimeyPete> mtux: just those two ways, really.
<SlimeyPete> did this happen after an upgrade, or something? Maybe you have a driver problem of some kind
<mtux> SlimeyPete: oh, yes!
<mtux> SlimeyPete: after i upgrade to 8.10
<mtux> SlimeyPete: i got some problems on my wireless connection
<mtux> SlimeyPete: someone told me to remove interfaces file
<mtux> SlimeyPete: and after all, i restore it!
<QuaxEros> mtux editing /etc/networks/interfaces is very simple for standard config... i'll give you a link
<mtux> SlimeyPete: but my eth0 get lost :(
<mtux> QuaxEros: thanks
<SlimeyPete> networkmanager can conflict with the interfaces file, which is probably why they told you to remove it
<QuaxEros> mtux  chapter ethernet should do. https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<mtux> QuaxEros: thanks, i will try
<QuaxEros> mtux copy interfaces to something like interfaces.ori(ginal) or something before you edit to be able to restore (always handy)!
<mtux> QuaxEros: of course ;)
<QuaxEros> mtux for wifi entry should be wlan0
<zoggy> quick question: in a lot of screenshots, i see a folder view on people's plasma bars, but cannot find how to do that. is that the folder view? i've tried adding the folder view to my plasma bar, but it doesn't respond to clicking. i'm basically looking for the plasma equivalent to the quickbrowswer. any any ideas please? thanks
<QuaxEros> mtux for your dns-server (often router address) edit /etc/resolv.conf
<mtux> ok
<mtux> QuaxEros: after editing interfaces file, i have to reboot system?
<mtux> QuaxEros: or any service?
<QuaxEros> mtux That's basicly all the steps you have to take. make sure you add "auto" to the first line for interface to come up automaticly to
<mtux> ok, ty
<QuaxEros> mtux do: ifdown eth0 (wlan0)  then: ifup eth0  or reboot to check if it comes up automaticly
<QuaxEros> mtux do: sudo ifdown --- sudo ifup
<bcs_> Hi!
<mtux> QuaxEros: http://paste.gnudownload.org/show/2958
<mtux> QuaxEros: :-/
<marco__> hello
<mtux> QuaxEros: ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<QuaxEros> mtux so it is not up ...continue sudo ifup eth0
<mtux> QuaxEros: ifup give this result: http://paste.gnudownload.org/show/2958 :-/
<ichat> question -   i seam to fail in finding more details about the  kubuntu   BT problem,  is it fixed yet?
<QuaxEros> mtux ok OS does not see the card. is not configuration of options.
<mtux> QuaxEros: so, what can i do now? :-/
<bcs_> Q. My kubuntu desktop is refreshing periodically. Prewiously I had the Ubuntu/Gnome desktop, and there was no such problem... I use 8.10 and have a Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<QuaxEros> mtux Look on ubuntu forums for installation of the card. Forums did help me a lot! Quite a newbie myself...
<mtux> QuaxEros: ok
<mtux> QuaxEros: thanks
<QuaxEros> mtux ....what card you have? i'll research a bit.
<MMinerva> Hello
<mtux> QuaxEros: :-/ i doesn't no exactlly, i has an Inspiron 6400 Dell laptop
<MMinerva> Qualcuno parla Italiao?
<QuaxEros> mtux on site Dell type your servicetag (of laptop). In drivers list will be one or two possibilities.
<ichat> mtux, -   lspci  should be able to tel you???
<mtux> ichat: i was check it, there isn't any related record on its output
<QuaxEros> mtux If it is pci device...yes. but if OS doesn't see it will not be in list....but try...can't harm to get to know linux and your system :-)
<ichat> strange,
<ichat> do  you know any about your chipset?
<mtux> ichat: no
<QuaxEros> mtux did you edit the interfaces file? You should always edit these files in sudo mode!!! From console-window type "sudo kate" otherwise your file will not overwrite the original one
<mtux> QuaxEros: yes, i was edit it!
<ichat> hmmmz its supposed to have the intel  gma950 ...   or an aditionall  ati or nvidia   upgrade
<QuaxEros> mtux type: "eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device" in searchbar of your browser. I got a lot of answers. These simple error messages are very good for searching on internet!
<mtux> QuaxEros: oh! thanks
<mtux> QuaxEros: i forgot this way :)
<QuaxEros> mtux :-)
<mtux> oh, i think it's "BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX" and i was wrong on lspci output :-/
<mtux> it is output of "lshw -C network" http://paste.gnudownload.org/show/2967
<mtux> ichat: hey, i'm wrong about my ethernet card!
<mtux> ichat: it's: "03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)"
<mtux> :-/
<mtux> does anyone know what is the kernel module for this card? ^
<robin0800> mtux: think you might need ndiswrapper for this card
<mtux> robin0800: so, this is a wireless card? :D
<robin0800> mtux: suspect there are only windows drivers google is your friend
<mtux> robin0800: no, i think it's my ethernet card!
<mtux> robin0800: as google says ;)
<robin0800> mtux: does google find linux drivers ?
<mtux> robin0800: when i searched for this name, all of result pages talk about an ethernet card! of it
<robin0800> mtux: earthnet still needs drivers
<mtux> robin0800: of course
<mtux> robin0800: but it's driver is in kernel :-/ i think
<robin0800> mtux: and for linux you need a linux driver
<mtux> robin0800: yes
<robin0800> mtux: not sure broadcom is supported
<mtux> robin0800: http://mdek.net/contents/e1505/
<mtux> robin0800: and on other distros i tested, it works ;)
<mtux> I think it's kernel backport modules fault: https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.27/+bug/287450
<robin0800> mtux2: IF Its the b44 driver read this http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.laptop/browse_thread/thread/06a49a38fbe6e7a6
<mtux2> robin0800: ok
<mtux2> robin0800: i removed kernel backport modules pkg and after reboot, it's know the card :)
<snikker> how can i remoce "phonon-backend-xine" without delete all related packages?
<snikker> *remove
<snikker> when i try to remove "phonon-backend-xine" it want remove also "kubuntu-destop"
<snikker> no one?
<stdin> snikker: kubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package, it doesn't actually contain any files
<snikker> stdin: so i can remove it without any problem?
<stdin> yes
<snikker> stdin: ok, thanks
<chfwiggum> !KLocalePrivate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KLocalePrivate
<chfwiggum> !kgreet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kgreet
<chfwiggum> !kdmgreet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdmgreet
<chfwiggum> !nuthn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nuthn
<chfwiggum> hello all!
<chfwiggum> is there a solution out there to this prob already?  kdmgreet(3174) KLocalePrivate::initEncoding: Cannot resolve system encoding, defaulting to ISO 8859-1.   tia
<lappy> kfghsdfjg
<giu_> hi
<kilessan> hi
<giu_> i need a driver, for 9200 radeon
<giu_> but the drivers from the amd-page dont work
<giu_> he says xserver not found
<kilessan> hmm. am using nvidia myself... fglrx knowledge just a 'bit' rusty
<fleetcommand> good afternoon :)
<kilessan> hi :)
<giu_> hows the name for the fglrx channel?
<bentob0x> why is the console displaying some colors in bold?
<bentob0x> like white for instance
<giu_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kilessan> giu_: the drivers on the amd page are insanely old... 2006 i read there
<sierran> Hello
<giu_> i need old ones for my
<sierran> I have a problem ... Big problem
<giu_> because, for my card there are no new ones
<giu_> i have a readeon 9200
<sierran> Where i can reaport BUG ?
<sierran> critical bug ..
<giu_> kilessan: hows the name for the driver channel?
<giu_> on this server
<fleetcommand> sierran: in what component?
<sierran> Nvidia drivers dont work on gforce 9600..
<giu_> kilessan:  how the name for the driver channels?
<sierran> And some orther
<sierran> Driver's from ubuntu don't work and from nvidia too
<kilessan> giu_: no idea, sorry. but for me it looks like binary drivers for 9200 are very old, so will only work with old x servers... newer card or open source drivers are your options, i am afraid
<sierran> glxinfo say's direct rendering : Yes..
<kilessan> ...and the open source drivers do not support 3d and other fancy things
<giu_> kilessan how the channel on this server?
<fleetcommand> for me, it also seems that pre-9500 cards need the RadeonDriver
<fleetcommand> instead of fglrx
<giu_> !ati channel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati channel
<kilessan> me neither, sorry
<giu_> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<giu_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fleetcommand> it states: If you have an ATI Radeon 9500 or newer [..], then you can use the restricted fglrx drivers
<giu_> i have 9200
<fleetcommand> also that "If you are using an ATI Radeon card that is older than above, you need the open source drivers: RadeonDriver (NOT fglrx). "
<giu_> ok
<giu_> how i get radeon?
<giu_> opensource
<fleetcommand> just follow the link here? :)
<fleetcommand> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<giu_> thankws
<fleetcommand> i hope this helps
<fleetcommand> !girls
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<fleetcommand> hehe
<sierran> hmm..
<fleetcommand> i was excepted "I know nothing about girls" :(
<fleetcommand> *expected
<sierran> somebody wanna help me ?
<kilessan> I don't think I can... nvidia drivers are a real bitch sometimes
<sierran> :(
<sierran> All versions dsen't work
<sierran> don't work
<giu_> fleetcommand: there is not explained how to
<giu_> instsall
<giu_> ..
<kilessan> my hardy also has nvidia problems... sometimes it does not init the graphics card. never found out why. like i said, nvidia drivers are problematic
<fleetcommand> giu_: i guess the radeon driver is included, isn't it?
<giu_> where?
<fleetcommand> i'm pretty sure it's included with x since i was able to use my x without enabling fglrx
<giu_> there is written, how to remove fglrx and config the x.org
<giu_> how can i test it?
<fleetcommand> so i think that removing fglrx and reinstalling those mesa libs should do the job
<giu_> you mean the driver is already installed?
<giu_> the opensource one?
<fleetcommand> i guess so, since most ppl has install nothing to get it work
<fleetcommand> btw, what distribution are you using?
<giu_> kubuntu 8.10
<giu_> i installed it yesterday
<giu_> fleetcommand:  my xorg is empty
<fleetcommand> you have no /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<emma> Intrepid has gone to a new X I think, and it is not configured the same anymore.
<fleetcommand> ahm
<giu_> fleetcommand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77105/
<emma> But I don't know how to configure it really. It has become more obscure.
<emma> Does anyone else find that to be the case?
<natschil> hello
<natschil> I installed kde-nightly, but now, for some reason it uses the kde-trunk oxygen widgets instead of the "normal" oxygen ones
<natschil> can anyone tell me from where I can get the "normal widgets", as i can't really find them on svn
<Bauldrick> the latest kernel is 27.7??
<Farmer> ohay, is there a way to disable the horizontal autoscrolling in dolphin's treeview?
<Farmer> it's quite annoying
<BluesKaj> howdy
<KiDFlaSh> need help to configure my xorg.conf, can someone help me?
<BluesKaj> which graphics card , KiDFlaSh ?
<Rayn> Hey folks, I just upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 (with KDE 4.1) and I've found KDE to be extremely unstable. Where should I look for crash logs? It takes down the entire X server when it crashes.
<KiDFlaSh> radeon 9200
<BluesKaj> !ATI | KiDFlaSh
<ubottu> KiDFlaSh: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KiDFlaSh> no drivers
<KiDFlaSh> x.org.conf config
<BluesKaj> KiDFlaSh, hang on lemme check something
<BluesKaj> KiDFlaSh, did you see an option to install and enable the "restricted drivers" ?
<BluesKaj> KiDFlaSh, anyway here's a tutorial that might workfor you.  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide
<KiDFlaSh> why my xorg.conf is so short???
<KiDFlaSh> BluesKaj:  http://rafb.net/p/KdbUIt35.html
<BluesKaj> KiDFlaSh, that's cuz X has more generic HAL dependencies than previous releases , ...read above that site should help you
<KiDFlaSh> kaj there is no help
<KiDFlaSh> in the link
<KiDFlaSh> the only thing i want
<KiDFlaSh> is to change the, resolution
<KiDFlaSh> because "system settings" freez if i click display settings
<glaz> Hi, I am trying to create a connection in kvpnc and I get this error:
<glaz> debug: [pppd] MPPE required, but MS-CHAP[v2] auth not performed.
<glaz> anyone?
<BluesKaj> KiDFlaSh, maybe my xorg.conf will help. My card is ax200g elcheapo and it works with DRI and 3D and my monitors native reolution 1680x1050. http://www.pastebin.ca/1267641
<KiDFlaSh> kaj the new xorg sucks
<KiDFlaSh> no glxinfo
<KiDFlaSh> Oo
<KiDFlaSh> BluesKaj: and how can i choose the resolustion?
<BluesKaj> the KiDFlaSh , follow the instructions in this tutorial , it edits make your xorg.conf to make things work
<BluesKaj> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide
<KiDFlaSh> there is no options for opensource
<KiDFlaSh> ,,,
<Barackuse> \j
<Barackuse> How do you change channels?
<stdin> /join #channel_name
<Barackuse> thank you
<fyl0n> everytime I reboot my 8.10 machine the plasmoid widgets are all on top of each other.
<fyl0n> Is it possible to lock the widgets so that when rebooted it will stay on it;s original position?
<fyl0n> (lock widgets is on)
<linux_> buenas tardes
<KiVIrc> йолки
<KiVIrc> есть русские?
<lasos> Дарова линуксоиды!
<KiVIrc> привет!
<lasos> Мля, хули я тут делаю?
<fabrizio> ciao
<KiVIrc> тебя надо спросить. тем более надо спросить что ты курил если с тобой твой собственный комп болтает
<fabrizio> ! list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<moi> lasos: linuksoid lol
<moi> :D
<fabrizio> si
<lasos> вротмненоги!
<KiVIrc> вот-вот. а кто кулер забыл почистить? а на клаве кто ел?
<moi> govori angliski lasos
<lasos> Ну до кулера пломбы не дают добраться, хотя на выходных полезу, а на клаве я не ем.
<KiVIrc> не отнекивайся ))ъ
<KiVIrc> народ, помогите с play on linux ))
<lasos> play on linux, эт под Wine?
<KiVIrc> ну вроде да
<KiVIrc> она совместима с ней
<lasos> На Kubuntu.ru вроде видел статью
<KiVIrc> просто поставил на нее Far Cry 2, а она не запускается, никакой реакции на нажатие кнопки запуска
<RurouniJones> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<TheMG1> is it possible to extract the cd iso into a folder and install using wubi via that?
<TheMG1> anyone?
<ubuntoil> TheMG1: why that ??
<TheMG1> well i dont want to burn it to cd (i have none)
<ubuntoil> TheMG1: what about a bootable usb drive
<TheMG1> i dont have any spare usb's
<Pici> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TheMG1> and i dont think my bios can boot from a usb
<Rupert> some bady can help me
<TheMG1> i think that assumes i am going to install it normally, i want to use wubi
<Rupert> my kubuntu 8.10 stay on login screen
<Rupert> canT i in to my destop
<DarthOrthac> aqui me parece que no habla nadie
<JontheEchidna> !es | DarthOrthac
<ubottu> DarthOrthac: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<thomas__> hi
<thomas__> was ist
<byteme_> I have an external hard drive I am trying to force mount
<byteme_> but  the command to mount isnt working for me
<byteme_> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g/dev/sdh1/media/disk-o force
<byteme_> what am doing wrong?
<byteme_> hello?
<mr_clark> Hi. Switched to Kubuntu from open OpenSUSE on the weekend. Last night I noticed my /home partition was full. I thought it was just because of some of the crap I had so I cleaned up about 15GB of stuff. This morning the partition was full again. I discovered that I had a ~/.xsessions-errors file which was 21GB in size.
<Wind67> you can delete this no probleme
<mr_clark> Any idea why this file would be filling up like that? I'm not at the PC so I can't really look at the log at this point.
<mr_clark> Wind67, But the file keeps growing.
<malharhak> Bonjour
<Wind67> bonjour monsieur
<amerigo> goodnight
<Wind67> ici c'est pour les naglais
<Wind67> anglais*
<amerigo> !kubuntu.fr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu.fr
<malharhak> oops, hello
<DarkSmoke> hey guys
<DarkSmoke> i opened up #kubuntu-mt
<DarkSmoke> is there a way to make people see it?
<DarkSmoke> i want to help any maltese people that join
<Pici> DarkSmoke: Please join #ubuntu-irc to discuss this.
<DarkSmoke> ok i will
<bobesponja> are there gonna gave packages for kde 4.2 beta packages?
<bernd__> Hallo
<bernd__> Ich habe eine Frage zur Taskleiste
<tictric> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<TheMG> how do i tell whether i have the 64 bit version, while inside kubuntu?
<jabrroa> go k>applications>utilitys>sysinfo
<TheMG> i cant find system info
<jabrroa> oh well install it from adept
<jabrroa> search "sysinfo"
<TheMG> okay
<TheMG> thanks
<Pici> TheMG: If   uname -m   says x86_64 then you're running the 64 bit version, no need to install anything.
<RoccoLord> TheMG:  uname -m in a konsole
<TheMG> yeah im 64
<TheMG> which is INCREDIBLY annoying
<eagles0513875> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<TheMG> since ive spent the last hour downloading the 32 bit version because i had the 64 bit where few programs worked
<eagles0513875> TheMG i have no issues on 64bit
<TheMG> how do you get flash working
<OxDeadC0de> hardinfo is a little nicer than sysinfo imo
<jabrroa> download the 64 bit version from adobe
<jabrroa> never tried it i will right now :)
<TheMG> i couldnt find one yesterday, and another program definately has no 64 bit version (i asked the developers)
<RoccoLord> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<TheMG> but how come i have the 64 bit version when i specifically downloaded it to get the 32 bit one
<jabrroa> where would "hardinfo" be ? just installed it?
<TheMG> "What type of computer do you i386 Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)amd64 64bit AMD and Intel computers"
<TheMG> on that, i selected the first
<OxDeadC0de> I don't know, I launch it from the terminal via hardinfo
<TheMG> so how can i have ended up with the 64 bit version
<jabrroa> ok :)
<boernie> #
<jabrroa> very nice app :)
<OxDeadC0de> the generated html pages with the benchmarks are the best part ^^
<jabrroa> wow very well layed out and in-depth
<jabrroa> hehe my computerrr is insane
<OxDeadC0de> Better than a celeron? No way :P
<jabrroa> i have 3 nvidia 9800 GTX pro 1gb each in SLI mode, 32 GB of corsair dominator ram, and a AMD 9850 quad core black edition :) all for gaming with 5 TB of HDD
<jabrroa> AMD rocks
<OxDeadC0de> stop bragging :P U make me jealous
<jabrroa> dont be.... its cost  me way to much to run at 2700 watts
<jabrroa> and it'll be nothing in two years anyways
<jabrroa> lol
<jabrroa> i seriously need a powerplant just for my coolong
<OxDeadC0de> if you can afford that now though... how can you care much about the power bill...?
<jabrroa> *cooling
<jabrroa> dude its alot of money lol i run a nitrogen cooling system apart from my comp
<giuseppe_> can you help me about automount?
<jabrroa> wow i like this program
<jabrroa> whats automount?
<OxDeadC0de> automount what giuseppe_?
<jabrroa> i use gmountiso
<jabrroa> if thats what it is your doing...
<giuseppe_> I mean. when I inseert a usb pen drive it is mounted automatically but no for cd or dvd
<giuseppe_> jabrroa: do you mean gnome-mount?
<OxDeadC0de> so I just finished writing the entire gui for my mass access to mysql convertor, now I need to write a script to drop the tables in access then create odbc links to the new mysql tables, a script to backup the existing access db's, then a script to deploy the modified access db's on top of the original ones after the backups have been made... then my job is finally done! first paycheck in 5-6 years
<OxDeadC0de> I know you all care right? :P
<giuseppe_> jabrroa: any help?
<giuseppe_> OxDeadC0de: automount cdrom for example
<OxDeadC0de> !autofs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autofs
<OxDeadC0de> !info autofs
<ubottu> autofs (source: autofs): kernel-based automounter for Linux. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.4+debian-2.1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 112 kB, installed size 508 kB
<giuseppe_> OxDeadC0de: can you help me?
<OxDeadC0de> giuseppe_ sudo nano /etc/auto.misc - make sure you have cd              -fstype=iso9660,ro,nosuid,nodev :/dev/cdrom
<giuseppe_> OxDeadC0de: sorry can you explain it to me  better?  Sorry
<eagles0513875> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eagles0513875> interesting
<eagles0513875> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<giuseppe_> OxDeadC0de: can you tell me what I have to do?
<OxDeadC0de> I already told you what to do, in a terminal open up the file with root privileges and make sure it contains the line that automounts your cd-rom drive
<giuseppe_> OxDeadC0de: ok, I create the file and added "-fstype=iso9660,ro,nosuid,nodev :/dev/cdrom"
<OxDeadC0de> giuseppe "cd              -fstype=iso9660,ro,nosuid,nodev :/dev/cdrom" in /etc/auto.misc
<giuseppe_> OxDeadC0de: I try now or have I to restart the OS?
<pierre__> does anyone has problems with firefox3, where tabs aren't themed correctly ?
<OxDeadC0de> giuseppe worth a try, did /etc/auto.misc not exist before?
<OxDeadC0de> giuseppe if it didn't you should make sure you have the autofs package installed.. should be installed by default
<Dragonath> if I install a bunch of backports packages, is there a way to downgrade to the proven stable versions quickly (like disabling the backports repository)?
<dek> since I installed KDE4 i can no longer do the @ with Alt Gr + Q (latin american keyboard) in many programs, any idea how to fix this?
<Dragonath> dek: a solution might be to find your old xorg.conf file and look up what it says about your keyboard, then copy that bit to the new xorg.conf and restart the X server
<Dragonath> dek: you can do the @ in some programs though?
<dek> Dragonath: yeah, thats the strange part, in some (few) programs it does work
<dek> Dragonath: I think its on the ones that natively use KDE4
<Dragonath> hmm then messing with xorg.conf probably won't work
<dek> is there something I can configure about programs that are still using KDE3?
<Dragonath> have you tried changing settings in the system settings module (keyboard and etc)?
<dek> yes
<Dragonath> dek: then I don't know what's wrong.. I recently downgraded from kde4 myself, so I can't look in menus and search for something that might help
<dek> Dragonath: ok, thanks anyway
<Nasj> !virusscan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virusscan
<Nasj> !anti-virus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anti-virus
<Nasj> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Nasj> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<thomas____> hi
<thomas____> was ist
<Dragonath> !at
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about at
<Dragonath> !ge
<ubottu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<Dragonath> argh
<P__> KDE seems to be very slow to display the different windows element, do you have any tip to speed it up ? enabling/disabling the desktop effects doesn't do much here
<Dragonath> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<thomas____> ja
<OxDeadC0de> P__ Do you have an nvidia video card?
<P__> yes
<P__> OxDeadC0de, a Geforce 8700M GT
<OxDeadC0de> KDE4 doesn't seem to work well with the repo's drivers, you will get better performance with the beta drivers from nvidia - that is for kwin, if you use compiz things should be alright
<P__> OxDeadC0de, compiz ?
<P__> i have the version 177, is that from the repo ?
<OxDeadC0de> P__ compiz is a compositing window manager, it replaces kwin
<P__> OxDeadC0de, any pro/cons ?
<OxDeadC0de> P__ most likely, unless you went to nvidia.com, got the drivers, manually installed them
<P__> make sense, i can try it
<OxDeadC0de> compiz-fusion is mature, and fast on nvidia and .. everything.. kwin with compositing seems pretty new, I won't use it until 4.2 at least - if they fix the speed issues
<milian> anyone else not being able to install librdf-dev & libsvn-dev together due to dependancy-problems?
<P__> OxDeadC0de, ok I ll give it a go, thanks for the pointer
<OxDeadC0de> and compiz-fusion has more plugins.. you get the desktop wall and cube, you can have different wallpapers on each virtual desktop.. Cons would be: scroll wheel on desktop rotates cube with that plugin enabled instead of scrolling the plasmoids
<OxDeadC0de> not quite sure if it scrolls the plasmoids even with cube rotate off, havn't tried
<JasonCO> having some issues with compiz -- specifically it seems to start the windows come up but no decorations on them and i cant seem to get a a windowdecorator to work (i use emerald)
<OxDeadC0de> jasonco try installing fusion-icon and running it, switch the window decorator from there?
<JasonCO> tired it - -no success
<P__> where do you switch between kwin and compiz ?
<JasonCO> fusion icon
<OxDeadC0de> and what's the output from emerald --replace in the console ?
<JasonCO> humm - -hang on lemme try
<JasonCO> so far nothing -- its just sitting there looking at me
<OxDeadC0de> and you already selected a theme with the emerald theme selector right?
<JasonCO> ya -- i think so
<JasonCO> lemme try that again
<JasonCO> why is there no ok button on emerald?
<Barackuse> is it true that compiz will not work on ubuntu in virtualbox?
<ErikSw> aloha, i got a problem getting into kubuntu running from a live CD.. I get to a command line ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ and at that point i just can't seem to get it to start.. any ideas?
<OxDeadC0de> oh open ccsm make sure window decorations are enabled
<JasonCO> ok
<OxDeadC0de> it changes the decorations as soon as you click on one to live preview them basically
<JasonCO> windows decorations are enabled
<JasonCO> but nothing changes
<cuznt> did you restart 1st?
<JasonCO> restart kubuntu?
<ErikSw> help :)
<Barackuse> I need an easy LAMP instalation for ubuntu 8.10  - anyone have a handy link?
<cuznt> !lamo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamo
<cuznt> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<JasonCO> any ideas on my troublesome compiz?
<JasonCO> do i need a reboot?
<fale> hi
<fale> someone is working on the 4.2b1 packages?
<pulaski> Hello, this could be the wrong place to ask this question but I can find nothing on the web.  I have efax running on my kubuntu 8.04 desktop and I seem to recall using the cli to create a fax cover page.  Can anyone here recall that command or suggest how else I could find it out.
<ErikSw> I can't start kubuntu from a live CD, I get to a command line interface were startx does not work.. any ideas ?
<JasonCO> ok -- i tried a reboot - and no luck
<JasonCO> compiz will start but the decorator doesnt kick in
<besitzer> hi
<OxDeadC0de> jasonco and in the windows decorations plugin the Command is "emerald --replace" right?
<besitzer> hey welche aus der nähe von ahlen hier unterwegs???
<JasonCO> OxDeadC0de: where do i find that?
<OxDeadC0de> and Decoration Windows is set to all?
<OxDeadC0de> in ccsm
<OxDeadC0de> in window decorations plugin config, last 3 should be "emerald --replace" then "all" and "all"
<JasonCO> lemme check
<JasonCO> ok - it was set to kde4-window-decorator --replace
<OxDeadC0de> what kind of video card do you have too ? (try setting to emerald --replace then disable and reenable window decorations)
<JasonCO> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller(rev 02)
<Nasj> Who knows a place where i can test my firewall settings ?
<pulaski> kubuntu has an office app called the HPLIP Fax Utility.  How can I tell it my usrobotics external modem is /dev/tty0?
<ErikSw> post your ip at hack this site ;)
<Nasj> xD
<ErikSw> :P hehe
<eagles0513875> dwidmann got some questions for ya
<thomas__> hi
<pulaski> Nevermind, I don't own any HP peripherals.  I do run efax and I can send faxes with it.  I can print using my canon i550 printer.  But I would appreciate any help configuring a fax printer in cups using efax.
<thomas__> wie geht
<OxDeadC0de> JasonCO: if you do killall compiz-decorator does it affect anything?
<cuznt> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<JasonCO> ummm -- lemme try
<cuznt> !ge
<ubottu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<JasonCO> no process killed
<JontheEchidna> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Barackuse> I need an easy LAMP instalation for ubuntu 8.10  - anyone have a handy link?
<JasonCO> OxDeadC0de: no process killed
<Barackuse> ubottu: Wha...?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Wha...?
<OxDeadC0de> jasonco and if you do "compiz --replace &" from the console does it help? :|
<JasonCO> http://www.pastebin.ca/1267826
<JasonCO> theres the output
<TheMG> ive been trying to install some programs and it keeps giving me errors about something called kpkg
<TheMG> it told me to run kpkg --configure -a
<TheMG> and it said there were dependancy problems so it didnt configuer
<TheMG> what does that mean?
<JasonCO> OxDeadC0de: http://www.pastebin.ca/1267826
<xenol> how can i install OO.o3 packages please? i added the repos did apt-get update several times, did apt-get upgrade and it doesnt display updates for OO.o 2.4
<woden> In Amarok, when I run the Script Manager nothing happens.  How do I run the Script Manager?
<BluesKaj> xenol, have you tried to install OO using adept ?
<xenol> BluesKaj: it doesnt show in adept either
<BluesKaj> xenol, do you have the third party repos enabled in adept ?
<xenol> BluesKaj: i think it's ticked, sec i check
<OxDeadC0de> JasonCO: wget http://blogage.de/files/4359/download -O compiz-check; chmod +x compiz-check; ./compiz-check
<P__> compiz is great
<P__> much faster, i like it
<xenol> BluesKaj: yes it is
<OxDeadC0de> yeah I won't try kwin till 4.2 ^^
<P__> OxDeadC0de, now i have the feeling i got a usable system
<woden> I turned off desktop effects...
<JasonCO> OxDeadC0de: back -- sorry -- lemme try that
<woden> Why is Amarok still based on KDE 3.x?
<JasonCO> OxDeadC0de: it skipped 2 tests and said no rendering method in use
<ubuntoil> Hi, what do I ve to do for power manager not to start at start up ??
<JasonCO> Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ubuntoil> I use kpowersave instead...
<OxDeadC0de> JasonCO: Try adding Option "AIGLX" "on" to the serverflags section in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf - if the serverflags section doesn't exist make it and add that, then restart xorg
<OxDeadC0de> JasonCO: and make sure in the device section it has: driver "intel"
<JasonCO> ok -- lemme look at it
<JasonCO> http://www.pastebin.ca/1267852
<JasonCO> theres my xorg.conf
<OxDeadC0de> jasonCO http://www.pastebin.ca/1267855
<JasonCO> cool
<OxDeadC0de> hey JasonCO: sorry it should be "intel" not Intel - change that before saving
<JasonCO> ok - no worries
<OxDeadC0de> lowercae i ^^
<woden> Why is it that when I click on a link in Konversation it opens an "Open With..." dialog box instead of a new tab on Konqueror?
<OxDeadC0de> woden: I use: firefox '%u' in configure conversation/behavior/general
<woden> OxDeadC0de: I do not want to use firefox
<sevenseeker> howdy all, using Pidgin, I would like to set that as my preferred IM tool in KDE, is that possible?  (its not in the pull down for the preferences area of system settings)
<OxDeadC0de> woden then set it to konqueror
<woden> OxDeadC0de: Just curious as to why it is not already set that way?
<OxDeadC0de> woden: ask a dev or konqueror dev? :P
<woden> OxDeadC0de:  What is %u?
<OxDeadC0de> woden: fills in the url
<JasonCO> OxDeadC0de: rebooting -- brb
<noaXess> wow...
<noaXess> my keabord won't work.. don't know why, needed to logout and login again.. any idea?
<edi_99> Hi guys, how do I save something in Kate, but I have to do it in sudo mode?
<noaXess> any idea which service control's keyboard input?... have tried kvkbd but won't work also
<JontheEchidna> edi_99: launch kate with kdesudo
<edi_99> JontheEchidna: how do I do that?
<JontheEchidna> from alt+f2 or konsole type, kdesudo kate
<edi_99> JontheEchidna thanks
<JontheEchidna> yw
<Jason_CO> OxDeadC0de: im back -- still the same problem and still the same output from compiz-check - except it says intel driver is in use
<OxDeadC0de> Jason_CO What's the output from compiz-check?
<Jason_CO> skipped 2 checks and no rendering method in use
<OxDeadC0de> pastebin
<Jason_CO> one moment
<Jason_CO> OxDeadC0de: http://www.pastebin.ca/1267874
<binarycortex> hello
<binarycortex> first let me say i love wubi
<woden> wubi?
<woden> The Army poncho liner?
<binarycortex> no
<Lupus-SLE> Hey people, I'm trying to run Quake Wars on my Kubuntu 8.10 setup and the game works fine, but I'm having an issue with the widescreen resolutions (16:10 in my case). When I select a non 4:3 resolution, the game doesn't fill the screen properly and gives me a letterbox effect. The only resolution this works for is my desktop resolution of 1440x900. Why does xorg hate me?
<binarycortex> http://wubi-installer.org/
<woden> LOL.  Wubi is the Army poncho liner...
<Lupus-SLE> I'm considering that I may need to add the resolutions I want to use to xorg.conf but I'm not certain and I'm no stranger to completely screwing that file up... yes/no/maybe?
<binarycortex> ahh lol
<woden> unfortunately, xorg.conf is history
<Jason_CO> OxDeadC0de: did you see my pastebin?
<Lupus-SLE> woden: I'm behind on the times man!
<fabrizio> salve come va?
<binarycortex> i only have an 8.04 cd so i installed using that, after the first update it asked if i wanted to upgrade to 8.10 but i didnt have time
<binarycortex> it has not asked since then
<fabrizio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<binarycortex> do i need to manually point to the newer distro?
<Lupus-SLE> !widescreen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen
<Lupus-SLE> Right... well with no xorg.conf I don't know what to do ¬_¬
<jabrroa> !not being gay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not being gay
<jabrroa> haha....
<Jason_CO> brb
<LjL> !botabuse | jabrroa, not very funny really
<ubottu> jabrroa, not very funny really: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jabrroa> oh shut up
<binarycortex> anyone know how to initiate a distro upgrade?
<woden> ?
<woden> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lupus-SLE> !xorg.cong
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.cong
<Lupus-SLE> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Jason_CO> OxDeadC0de: back - no joy
<Jason_CO> OxDeadC0de: same result as the compiz-check showed
<woden> How do I set the time out to be longer?  It's too short I guess because I keep getting timeout errors.
<binarycortex> woden: it says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<binarycortex> it appears that my list is specifically set for hardy
<metal> Mr holbrook
<metal> :O
<woden> binarycotex:  Then it is up-to-date....did you want something more than that?
<metal> Anyone know how to make kubuntu work with a broadcam wireless card?
<woden> binarycortex: ^
<claydoh> metal: install the package b43-fwcutter if the hardware drivers manager does not work
<claydoh> most broadcom need firmware
<binarycortex> yes, i wanted 8.10
<edi_99> Hi, what does this command do: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-generic?
<edi_99> and how it is connected with my sound?
<noaXess> what service controls my keyboard? cause on time it stoppe working..
<noaXess> i had to relogin to reactivate it..
<binarycortex> woden: do i need to do a global replace in my sources.list?
<claydoh> binarycortex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Lupus-SLE> So with this new xorg.conf thingy... how can I add modes?
<Lupus-SLE> Oooo... say 1280x800 ?
<woden> binarycortex:  I am not sure what a global replace is.  But you should check to make sure that your /etc/apt/sources.list contains the correct information.
<woden> binarycortex:  Here is my sources.list.
<woden> #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.5)]/ intrepid main restricted
<woden> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<woden> # newer versions of the distribution.
<woden> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted
<woden> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted
<woden> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<woden> ## distribution.
<woden> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates main restricted
<woden> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates main restricted
<woden> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<woden> ## team. Also, please note that software in universe WILL NOT receive any
<woden> ## review or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<woden> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid universe
<woden> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid universe
<woden> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates universe
<woden> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates universe
<woden> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<woden> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<woden> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<woden> ## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
<woden> ## security team.
<woden> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid multiverse
<woden> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid multiverse
<woden> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates multiverse
<woden> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates multiverse
<woden> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<woden> ## repository.
<woden> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<woden> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<JontheEchidna> !pastebin | woden
<ubottu> woden: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<woden> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<jabrroa> wtf are you doing
<woden> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<woden> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<woden> # deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<woden> # deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<woden> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
<woden> ## 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is
<woden> ## offered by Canonical and the respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu
<jabrroa> wtf are you doing
<woden> ## users.
<woden> # deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner
<jabrroa> wtf are you doing
<jabrroa> wtf are you doing
<woden> # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner
<woden> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security main restricted
<woden> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security main restricted
<e-liquid> haha
<woden> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security universe
<woden> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security universe
<jabrroa> wtf are you doing
<woden> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security multiverse
<woden> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security multiverse
<woden> darn it
<woden> http://paste.debian.net/22318/
<jabrroa> OMFG!!
<woden> sorry
<woden> jabrroa:  I mis-clicked I am sorry.
<jabrroa> wtf are you doing
<woden> JontheEchidna:  I mis-clicked I am sorry.
<jabrroa> lol
<e-liquid> haha
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<claydoh> binarycortex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<jabrroa> thats funny
<claydoh> easiest way to upgrade
<woden> I'm surprised I didn't get auto-kicked
<jabrroa> lol
<JontheEchidna> woden: your irc client probably slowed it down so you wouldn't
<claydoh> binarycortex: no files to edit
<woden> I meant to paste the URL to the pastebin but I pasted the content on accidnt.
<JontheEchidna> ya, no biggie. Accidents happen
<woden> thanks
<JontheEchidna> I just blame klipper when that sort of thing happens to me ;-)
<jabrroa> i blame mexico
<jabrroa> or canada
<jabrroa> either one :)
<woden> Jon: I actually used to work with the original developer of Klipper.
<woden> Jon:  He is the one who turned me on to linux.
<binarycortex> claydoh: beauty, thats exactly what i was looking for
<JontheEchidna> Cool
<claydoh> binarycortex:  :)
<binarycortex> thanks
<woden> I haven't used KDE in about 7 years though.  I've been using GNOME the entire time.  I'm kind of in shock mode right now trying to figure out this KDE thing.
<e-liquid> this is my first day using kubuntu :P
<hexagown> Welcome to the best world. (In the word) :D
<e-liquid> yeh well windows start to piss me off
<serenity> hi there
<serenity> are there any plans for a ppa with kde4.2b1?
<JontheEchidna> plans yes, packages not yet
<Zeelot3k> hey guys, I'm using 64bit 8.10 ubuntu right now and I know I have kubuntu 8.03 32bit on another partition, how can I add this to grub? duno if the 32/64 bit difference is an issue with the kernel or whatever but I'm lost
<Zeelot3k> I mean I have kubuntu 8.10 32bit
<Zeelot3k> on a different partition but I don't know how to addit to grub
<hexagown> The 64-bit version itsen't the best chose, becous its not manny programms compitable with it
<hexagown> ah, well nvm :D
<Zeelot3k> thats why I want to dual boot into kubuntu 32bit
<serenity> JontheEchidna: sounds fine, thanks
<JontheEchidna> Thanksgiving seems to be slowing progress :P
<serenity> JontheEchidna: but that's tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> yeah, but people travel
<serenity> sure
<Zeelot3k> can anyone give me advice? is it possible to dual boot 32bit and 64bit ubuntu/kubuntus?
<binarycortex> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Zeelot3k> =(
<zbyszek_> hi can you tell me why i cannot access keyboard settings in kde4?
<zbyszek_> only the cursor changed after i clicked it
<zbyszek_> \...
<zbyszek_> can i open keyboard shortcut configuration in other way?
<XVampireX> hey people, KDE 4.2 beta is out :D
<XVampireX> any chance we could get it some time soon?
<woden> XVampireX: You can get it
<XVampireX> no, I'm not going to compile it
<harolddong> are you talking about the beta?
<XVampireX> harolddong: yeah
<loganWHD> hello
<loganWHD> anyone know how to get 8.10 to print to pdf?
<XVampireX> print to pdf...
<XVampireX> sounds weird
<loganWHD> it does?
<claydoh> with thanksgiving upon us in the US and other people away it may take a bit  extra to get the 4.2 beta out the door
<claydoh> compared to normal
<JontheEchidna> Plus we're doing an extra round of internal review work on the packages since the jump from 4.1.x -> 4.2 beta isn't small
<OxDeadC0de> Jason_CO if you're still here, try this: http://www.pastebin.ca/1267935
<[GuS]> guys... Hi! Beta1 will be not in PPA ?
<XVampireX> claydoh: Canonical and Ubuntu are not american companies/products/whatever
<JontheEchidna> XVampireX: with volunteers from around the world
<fale> claydoh: I guess tomorrow 4.2 will be packaged ;)
<etfb> Quick dumb question: I'm writing software that sends HTTP GET and POST requests.  I want a utility that will monitor the traffic and let me see it, headers and all.  Any suggestions?
<XVampireX> JontheEchidna: Well Sherlock, figure that out
<OxDeadC0de> I have a PDF printer installed from the printer manager tool (settings/printing) cups/pdf make and model generic PDF file generator
<XVampireX> AFAIK, PDF is a file format
<claydoh> XVampireX: the main dev, for example is on holiday
<OxDeadC0de> etfb wireshark is decent
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> is there a way to find out my pc architecture?
<Neremor> i386 or i686?
<etfb> OxDeadC0de: Thanks - I'll look it up.
<XVampireX> I saw that the new systray fixes the silly icon problems
<Neremor> if i try uname -i i only get the error "unknown"
<XVampireX> or maybe not
<claydoh> XVampireX: and others are preparing for thanksgiving, so it may not be relaeased as quickly as usual
<loganWHD> XVampireX:  yes of course and you can print to it
<XVampireX> print TO it?
<XVampireX> how's that possible?
<XVampireX> Maybe you can print it....
<XVampireX> but I don't know what printing to it means
<JontheEchidna> a virtual printer than converts it to pdf
<etfb> Neremor: kinfocenter is the KDE UI program for the job, perhaps.
<Neremor> ok thanks
<Neremor> found out i had to use uname -a
<Neremor> it says i686
<Neremor> what bit type is it?
<Neremor> 32 or 64?
<hexagown> 32
<XVampireX> Neremor: If it doesn't say x86_64 then it's 32
<hexagown> The 64-bit version itsen't the best chose, becous its not manny programms compitable with it
<XVampireX> 64bit is good enough
<hexagown> Truth
<Neremor> ok
<fale> hexagown: you have problems only on the close source programs ;)
<Neremor> thanks
<gl_> has anybody had any problems with an openoffice 3 update yesterday?
<loganWHD> sheez talk about symantics
<loganWHD> what a putz
<fale> gl_: nope
<Neremor> because i wasn't sure for months right now and used the 32 bit apps of all software right now
<gl_> fale: hi so, are you running 3.0.4?
<hexagown> I'v really never understand why they diden't put an OpenOffice version in the new Kubuntu (8.10)
<hexagown> Thats really wierd
<Neremor> just to make sure i got it right: that means i have to use the package "i386"?
<fale> gl_: 3.0.0-4
<gl_> fale: ah, yes, are you?
<fale> yep
<gl_> in kubuntu 8.10?
<fale> hexagown: I guess for a space reason ;)
<fale> gl_: yep
<hexagown> Ye guess so...
<gl_> Hm... I had the previous version running, but stopped after the update...
<fale> hexagown: the problem is that 700mb are not a lot...
<gl_> running from the console would complain Qt, about painting an object
<fale> gl_: I dunno... to me it works well
<gl_> OK thanks
<sigp239> I'm using Ubuntu but I removed GNOME and installed KDE
<fale> gl_: yw
<pm2> Hello - I'm experiencing very slow performance on my laptop, which I suspect is due to harddrive performance.  I looked at the output of hdparm, and it shows that DMA is not enabled.  When I try to enable it, it says "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted" -- any thoughts on how to fix this?  I'm using Kernel 2.6.24 on Kubuntu
<fale> pm2: are you tring as normal user, or as root?
<pm2> fale, root
<pm2> using sudo
<hexagown> Are you speaking about that CDs only are 700mb? Becous I think it wont... Well it will be abit more expensive, but a DVD dont cost taht mutch, and if you got an "good" DVD its "overriteable" So if you download Kubuntu you can yust overwrite when you want to do it.
<hexagown> And when you allready got Kubuntu 8.04 you yust download some kind of update, and that has no space limit.
<fale> hexagown: I guess in a few releases kubuntu will be dvd only... in any case, right now, there is a DVD version ;)
<Toph> i have just installed Kubuntu 8.10,,, i can't find the Storage Media,,, can you please help?
<fale> Toph: you mean the external HD?
<hexagown> Ah okay, well im pritty new with all teh Linux stuffs, so I dont know all about there things, yust try to sort out my won mind right now ^^
<Toph> fale: i don't see any of my drives, as i used to under Storage media on the earlier versions
<fale> Toph: you will find theme in Dolphin, in the left bar
<Toph> Dolphin doesn't show the storage media
<ghrocks> hi everyone, im having problems starting kdenlive, ir apparently starts but the it closes itself
<fale> ghrocks: it returns an error?
<sigma> is it possible for me to send my amarok audio stream to my headphones and the audio stream from my videos to the pc speakers? (i have the headphones plugged into front audio ports and the speakers plugged into the ports at the back of the motherboard - main ports)?
<Toph> fale: ,, i only have Home,Network,Root,Trash, Volume.
<OxDeadC0de> sigma - with pulseaudio it might be possible with some complex setup
<OxDeadC0de> sigma - might not even be all that complex anymore
<fale> Toph: Volume ;)
<ghrocks> it sayas kdenlive crashing...kcrash cannot reach kdeinit launching directly
<fale> ghrocks: I guess is a packaging bug
<ghrocks> soi gues i should uninstall it and reinstall it right???
<sigma> OxDeadC0de: won't that stuff up phonon though? if not how do i install it?
<fale> sigma: how many audio cards has your pc?
<Toph> fale: Volume basically gives me Root plus a couple other directories
<sigma> fale: one onboard hd nvidia
<fale> sigma: than I guess only one stream as output
<sigma> fale: but can't pulse split it?
<fale> sigma: maybe
<ghrocks> i received the folloewing error while reinstalling kdenlive the application adept crashed and caused the signal 11 (sigsegv)
<sigma> fale: in kmix I have 2 "front" sliders, one for the headphones and one for the pc speakers so def looks like its two independent streams
<ghrocks> any idea??
<fale> sigma: than surely you can ;)
<Toph> fale: ok,, i think i'm figuring it out, but how do i find the size and unused portions of my HD,, i have 2 internal HDDS
<harolddong> does anybody know I can't change icons of folders on my fat32 drives?  Also the drives themselves dont show a drive icon but a folder icon instead which also can't be changed.  the permissions seems to be fine I can read and write to the drive I just can't change icons.
<OxDeadC0de> sigma I have no idea what phonon will and won't do, but sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pulseaudio-utils paprefs paman pavucontrol pavumeter padevchooser paman (If you use vlc vlc-plugin-pulse)
<fale> Toph: with the right click ;)
<epimeth> hi guys...
<epimeth> ummm
<epimeth> I've got a wireless problem
<Toph> fale:  ok,, thanks
<fale> Toph: yw
<epimeth> iwlist scanning shows my the network I want to connect to.... however, going to network manager and selecting
<epimeth> "new connection" does not
<ghrocks> lol, fale i know u r really busy, but ehmm do u have any idea regarding that error message about the error message im receiving after trying to reinstall kdenlive???
<fale> ghrocks: nope, you should signal it on launchpad
<ghrocks> thnx
<epimeth> in fact, iwconfig scanning gives me lots of networks that "new connection" doesn't, "new connection" gives me a ton of ones that iwconfig doesn't!
<epimeth> noooobody?
<jabrroa> whats up?meth
<demon_> does ubuntu and kbuntu have the same kernel
<OxDeadC0de> is it just me or is elisa stripped down a bit in ubuntu?
<jabrroa> yes it does
<Lupus-SLE> Hey people, I'm trying to run Quake Wars on my Kubuntu 8.10 setup and the game works fine, but I'm having an issue with the widescreen resolutions (16:10 in my case). When I select a non 4:3 resolution, the game doesn't fill the screen properly and gives me a letterbox effect. The only resolution this works for is my desktop resolution of 1440x900. Why does xorg hate me?
<Lupus-SLE> I'm considering that I may need to add the resolutions I want to use to xorg.conf but I'm not certain and I'm no stranger to completely screwing that file up... yes/no/maybe? Also the fact xorg.conf isn't what it used to be now doesn't help... :(
<epimeth> jabrroa: you with me?
<epimeth> Lupus-SLE: I'm having issues with xorg myself... in my case xorg.conf isn't just "not what it used to be".  its just plain empty!
<Lupus-SLE> epimeth: We gotta stick together man!
<Lupus-SLE> I WILL get quake wars in 1280x800! I simply must!
<epimeth> yea
<epimeth> !
<epimeth> if you do find anything about it, let me know, eh?
<epimeth> although... my lappy is at 1280x800
<jabrroa> same
<epimeth> are you sure that its not the *game* that doesn't support 1280x800?
<epimeth> it might not be an xorg issue
<demon_> what kernel does Kubuntu 8.10 use? .27
<JontheEchidna> demon_: .27
<Lupus-SLE> epimeth: No it's definatly an xorg issue
<Lupus-SLE> epimeth: Well...
<Lupus-SLE> epimeth: It's not a game issue
<Lupus-SLE> I don't think splash damage did THAT bad a coding job.
<DrLurve> why does kubuntu not allow me permissions to create or modify content in the /root/ folder? o_O
<Lupus-SLE> DrLurve: Because you're not root are you?
<Lupus-SLE> epimeth: My theory is that my game is trying to set resolutions which xorg doesn't think it can support, and is thus snapping it to the nearest resolution
<Lupus-SLE> I think I get a fullscreen 1440x900 resolution with a 1280x800 resolution box in the middle with my game in
<DrLurve> Lupus-SLE: k now I'm confused.
<Lupus-SLE> Me: Can I have 1280x800 please? Xorg: We don't serve 1280x800, though 1440x900 is SIMILAR, would you like that instead? Me: Oh go on then. ETQW: Even with the screen resolution of 1440x900, I'm setting it to 1280x800 because you asked me to, so it will appear like it was in a window.
<Lupus-SLE> Followed by this | Me: RRAAAAGGGEEEEEE!!!!!
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> sorry buuuudy
<epimeth> demon: check out rname
<epimeth> DrLurve: you aren't root
<epimeth> DrLurve: and you shouldn't create things in /
<Lupus-SLE> Or /root/ for that matter
<epimeth> DrLurve: but if you absolutely need it, sudo
<Lupus-SLE> DrLurve: What do you need to do that requires access to /root/ ?
<sigp239> GNOME > KDE
<epimeth> yea, if by ">" you mean "is more bad"
<epimeth> :-)
<harolddong> gnome is for grandmas
<Zeelot> ok im on the live cd
<epimeth> so anybody a network manager pro?
<Lupus-SLE> IT DIDN'T WORK!
 * dr_willis wonders what dident work.
<Dragnslcr> Obviously the caps lock key
<Lupus-SLE> I've added my additional resolutions to xorg.conf and it never did a damn thing!
<epimeth> Lupus-SLE: yea, the new automatic driver locator thingy is a pain in the butt
<Lupus-SLE> I don't have a driver issue
<epimeth> Dragnslcr: you wouldn't happen to be a network manager wiz/
<dr_willis> You are not using a KVM switch are you? Using a DVI LCD monitor? ANalog CRT? ANalog LCD?
<epimeth> I know, I'm just saying that it loads stuff so I don't know what / when you can override
<Lupus-SLE> I have a "it won't use the resolution for my game that I want it to" problem
<Dragnslcr> epimeth- don't think so, sorry
<dr_willis> So the desktop is the proper res then? its jUst a single game thatw wrong? What game?
<epimeth> dr_willis: iwlist shows me a bunch of wireless networks that "new connection" in network manager doesn't!  same going the other way.  I need to connect to a iwlist connection... how do I get network manager to display those networks as well???
<Lupus-SLE> dr_willis: Not a single game... it's Enemy Territory Quake Wars
<Lupus-SLE> It seems to know what resolution I want, for instance I want the game to run in 1280x800
<Lupus-SLE> My desktop doesn't support that resolution
<Lupus-SLE> At least xorg doesn't think so
<Lupus-SLE> So it makes the display 1440x900 and sticks it in a little 1280x800 screen so there's a black border all the way around
<Lupus-SLE> it works if I set it to 1440x900 but I'm wanting a lower res for a higher frame rate
<BluesKaj> Lupus-SLE, first of all what graphics card ?
<ghrocks> hi everyone, im still having issues with kdenlive, now i have an error that says could not find drkonqi executable, any idea of what may be???
<Lupus-SLE> BluesKaj: ATI Radeon x1950XT
<jabrroa> i have 3 nvidia 9800 pro GTX 1gb's in sli mode :) wors nice
<jabrroa> two moniters
<Lupus-SLE> jabrroa: How good for you
<BluesKaj> Lupus-SLE, ok , if you haven't checked this out it may help your problem   http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide
<jabrroa> yes i know :)
<jabrroa> although at first it was a hassle
<Lupus-SLE> BluesKaj: What do you expect me to do with this?
<Lupus-SLE> BluesKaj: I'm not trying to install the fglrx driver, I have that, it works fine.
<chfwiggum> !glib
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib
<chfwiggum> !glib-2.0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib-2.0
<Lupus-SLE> BluesKaj: If my theory is correct and it is just snapping to the nearest resolution, then I just need it to support 1280x800... but I don't know how to ADD support for that resolution because xorg.conf is all different and from what I can see the documentation is practicly non-existant!
<epimeth> anybody know about network manager "new connection" wireless search showing different results than the ones listed in iwlist ?
<epimeth> because network manager isn't finding my network, but iwlist is
<epimeth> and at home, all I did was put in the ssid manually, and that worked.  at work I do the same  and it does try to connect to the network (and finds it), the network doesn't have dhcp.  so when I go and give it a manual configuration it *doesn't* find the network anymore!
<jabrroa> !nickserv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv
<reagleBRKLN> "Project Neon presents: KDE-Nightly" This isn't really nightly though, is it?
<reagleBRKLN> i think those debs are from the summer?
<rocme> I have a problem with kopete since I updated to Kubuntu 8.10:
<jabrroa> how would one register with nickserv
<rocme> if someone writes me a message, there is a msgbox which says that knotify crashed
<reagleBRKLN> also, anyone have a pointer to kde4.2b1 debs?
<ghrocks> anyone know something about kdenlive?
<ghrocks> im having a problem strting it, it crashes and says that couldn't find drkonqi
<epimeth> jabrroa: in the "status" window, type in /nickserv help
<rocme> here is a screenshot of the error msg:
<rocme> http://rocme.wgchaos.info/knotify.crashed.jpeg
<rocme> the message appears when so writes me a msg with icq, jabber, ...
<rocme> what can I do to fix this?
<ahmos> hi ,amarok only play mp3s when i open it as a root,so can anybody help me please?!
<jabrroa> got it :) thank you
<gsc> knode has a terrible word wrap bug in 8.10 (version 0.99.01 kde 4.1.3). I tried to change to a older version of kde 4.1.2 in the hopes it would be solved, but the about states that it is still te same version
<rocme> ahmos: what does amarok do as normal user?
<gsc> what to do, to get an older version of knode?
<alejandro> buenas noches, alguien sabe como instalar juegos de windows en kubuntu?
<ahmos> it says mp3 is not supported click to download
<rocme> and what happens if you click?
<ahmos> nothing
<alejandro> alguien sabe como instalo juegos de windows en kubuntu?
<rocme> hm...
<rocme> running amarok as root, everything works correctly?
<ahmos> yes
<rocme> did you try "another" normal user?
<ahmos> no
<epimeth> !es | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ahmos> i have only one user
<tekstacy> !apt-fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rocme> hm... try to backup your ~.kde/share/config/amarokrc and remove it...
<ahmos> tried but nothing
<ahmos> :(
<rocme> interesting ;(
<gsc> @ ahmos: what does the command 'groups' say?
<ahmos> ahmos adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<Bends> anyone here a preseed matster? I'm haivng trouble with an 8.10 server preseed, can't find the "no automatic updates" option...
<ahmos> ;(
<ahmos> rcome gsc any help
<edi_99> Hi guys what's the easiest way to set up php?
<gsc> @ ahmos: it must be a rights problem. I would go to synaptic, look at all the rights of the files and corresponding directories the package which contains the codec's provides
<ahmos> can i do that with adept
<epimeth> edi_99: tasksel install lamp
<epimeth> this installs php, apache, mysql
<edi_99> epimeth: I just put that into shell?
<ambro779> how can I switch from the malfunctioning Qt4 GTK theme to the Ubuntu default ("Human") ?
<mazetas> hi all
<gsc> @ahmos: ah yes Kubuntu. I guess you can.
<mazetas> may i ask about a webcam problem?
<epimeth> edi_99: yup.  that is, if you want all three :-)
<epimeth> edi_99: don't forget the sudo!
<epimeth> !ask | mazetas
<ubottu> mazetas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edi_99> epimeth: nothing really happens, is that OK? It's still for a sec and then drops into the new line
<epimeth> edi_99: really?
<mazetas> i have a trust webcam. it was working with previous kernel in Ubuntu just, not in Kubuntu. now it doesn't work in neither. can the drivers have been removed?
<epimeth> edi_99: try sudo tasksel
<ahmos> ok thank you all
<edi_99> epimeth: seems like tasksel works
<SteBo> Hi! Will there be KDE 4.2 Beta1 packages für Kubuntu 8.10?
<SteBo> Or are they already available even?
<edi_99> epimeth: is it possible that the installation occurs without any notification?
<epimeth> edi_99: I *seriously* doubt it, but yes.  is "LAMP" selected in tasksel?
<JontheEchidna> SteBo: probably within a few days they will be ready
<SteBo> JontheEchidna: So someone is working on them currently?
<edi_99> epimeth: nah, the only thing that is marked [*] is a Print server
<epimeth> edi_99: so go ahead and select lamp :-)
<JontheEchidna> SteBo: have been for the past week or so, but progress has been slow because of the upcoming Thanksgiving holiday and because the jump from 4.1.x to 4.2.x is somewhat large and needs to be properly tested
<Lupus-SLE> Wait... there's a kde 4.2 already?
<SteBo> JontheEchidna: ok, thank you for this work. :-) Sure take your time and have fun in the holyday. :-)
<HappySmileMan> Lupus-SLE: Just beta for it so far
<HappySmileMan> Another 2 months I think before full release
<Lupus-SLE> HappySmileMan: Pics?
<JontheEchidna> SteBo: be sure to thank apachelogger, ncommander, arby and vorian if you get the chance
<JontheEchidna> :)
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, we released it?
<BluesKaj> lupus ..I was away having dinner ..this is my xorg.conf file..my ati is an onboard and my scrn res is 1680x1050 with no probs, http://www.pastebin.ca/1267641
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: nope
<HappySmileMan> Not using it right now, there's a few pics on kde.org and http://introducingkde.blogspot.com has recent builds reviewed
<HappySmileMan> Sorry, http://introducingkde4.blogspot.com
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: kdeplasma-addons and kdenetwork still need to be done, and the rest needs final reviewing
<SteBo> JontheEchidna: Sure, I will. So thank you for giving me something to look forward the next days. Bye! :-)
<JontheEchidna> then we backport to intrepid
<Lupus-SLE> BluesKaj: You're not getting my problem. Let me explain it better. I have a 16:10 monitor that supports a maxiumum resolution of 1440x900. This works fine! On my desktop that's not an issue.
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, and i10n
<Lupus-SLE> BluesKaj: But for some reason, xrandr doesn't think I can have any other 16:10 resolutions, and I'd like it to support 1280x800
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: we have a script that does that, and historically we have release before even if l10n isn't finished
<NCommander> I'm almost done with kdegraphics, but I'm stuck in a dialup wonderland
<Lupus-SLE> BluesKaj: I believe that if I can set 1280x800, then I can play my game in fullscreen without any borders from it not being able to set the correct resolution
<JontheEchidna> I thought kdegraphics was already done?
<BluesKaj> OK Lupus-SLE , my res is stuck at my scrns native 168x1050 , so i see your prob. I'm not able to change mine either
<BluesKaj> 1680 x 1050
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, still FTBFSing in main online
<JontheEchidna> mmm
<jason_> hey guys
<BluesKaj> Lupus-SLE, do you have any options in /system settings/dispaly/size/drop down list ?
<Lupus-SLE> I don't have a /size/ drop down list
<jason_> have you installed your latest nividia drivers?
<Lupus-SLE> Yes I do!
<Lupus-SLE> It didn't see it there
<BluesKaj> no size orientation / size / dropdown?
<Lupus-SLE> And they're the same sizes I get from xrandr
<Lupus-SLE> And as far as I can see, all 4:3 except for mine
<Lupus-SLE> or 16:9
<gsc> @ ahmos: which engine have you selected in amarok?
<Lupus-SLE> 1280x768
<Lupus-SLE> I have 1280x720
<BluesKaj> Lupus-SLE, what monitor ?
<Lupus-SLE> BluesKaj: Samsung SyncMaster 931BW
<Ahmuck> wow, kubuntu 8.10 is garbage from what i can see.  it's buggy.  i think i'm going to regress to 3.x
<Ahmuck> 8.04.1
<Lupus-SLE> Ahmuck: What you got issues with?
<BluesKaj> heh Lupus-SLE ,I'm running a Syncmaster 2253LW, so the resolution chosen in system settings should work
<Ahmuck> i tried to change resolution and the copmuter locked up
<Lupus-SLE> BluesKaj: They do, the problem is that the resolution I want ISN'T THERE!!!!
<Ahmuck> artifacts when the menu system pulls down
<Lupus-SLE> Ahmuck: Hmm...
<Ahmuck> had to reboot and lost my launcher icon for some wierd reason
<Ahmuck> all kind of things
<Ahmuck> and i've only been using it for about 10 min
<Lupus-SLE> Ahmuck: Often it's a better idea to wait until the major bugs are found before upgrading
<BluesKaj> I just checked mine and the upgrades for different resolutions are now available , too bad yours isn't , Bummer ! :(
<Ahmuck> ya, i did a new install, but it's baaaad.
<Lupus-SLE> BluesKaj: I have other resolutions available, they're just not the ones I want!!
<Lupus-SLE> Ahmuck: Sorry to hear that.
 * BluesKaj is happy not to be a gamer on linux
<Ahmuck> it looks promising but kubuntu should have waited before using this as a release imho.  or at least called it the guinea pig release
<Lupus-SLE> Well... it works for me
<Lupus-SLE> And KDE 4.1 is a sexy beast
<Ahmuck> well, it's pretty, but it's also pretty bad
<Lupus-SLE> I disagree
<Ahmuck> anyhow, where does one do a hardware check and report now
<BluesKaj> Ahmuck, right click on the desktop and choose add widgets, the kicker will be available there
<Lupus-SLE> Ahmuck: i'm still trying to get to grips with what they did to xorg.conf though
<Ahmuck> Lupus-SLE: interestingly enough, they are going to regress xorg.conf in the next release
<jontec> speaking of xorg.conf my xrandr only shows the screens for my monitor, not the device and I need to add a higher resolution
<jontec> (which requires the output name)
<Lupus-SLE> Ahmuck: I can see why
<Lupus-SLE> Ahmuck: They seem to of royally cocked it up.
<Lupus-SLE> I CAN HAZ 1280X800 NAOW PLZ K THX?
<BluesKaj> too much dependency on the HAL in Intrepid ..it's caused alot of grief for ppl who like to edit xorg.conf to make things work for their setups
<Lupus-SLE> Or for people WHO WANT 1280X800!!!
<jontec> BluesKaj: si.
<Lupus-SLE> If they do this again they could just call it hal-9000 or have I missed that particular boat of irony?
<BluesKaj> hehe, no kidding
<Ahmuck> Lupus-SLE: that's exactly the resolution i wanted
<Lupus-SLE> Ahmuck: I want it too!
<Lupus-SLE> But kubuntu won't give me it
<Ray2> hi, im testing kubuntu 8.10 on a macbook of a friend of mine
<Lupus-SLE> !why I should keep living
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ray2> its a livecd and id would like to enable the right mouse button
<Lupus-SLE> Ray2: Get one with a right mouse button?
<Ahmuck> is the resolution thingy a 8.10 thing?
<Ahmuck> or a kubuntu thing
<BluesKaj> it's an 8.10 oversight
<ActionParsnip> Ray2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=364844
<Lupus-SLE> Well I've only thought of the solution to my problem of shite widescreen resolutions since I've been using 8.10
<BluesKaj> trying to appeal too much to windows users , who need to be mollycoddled at every turn...big mistake IMO.
<Ray2> ActionParsnip: thx
<noaXess> is there any way to remove xfce and all dependencies if i installed xubuntu-desktop?
<tkstka> Hi need help..
<BluesKaj> !ask | tkstka
<ubottu> tkstka: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lupus-SLE> BluesKaj: It's tried to give me a handjob... and it's wondering why I don't get any satisfaction out of having my arm rubbed :(
<ActionParsnip> !purekde | noaXess
<ubottu> noaXess: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<noaXess> hey ActionParsnip thanks :) and how are the live?
<BluesKaj> bah, purists !
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: not bad dude, you alreet?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: best way to be :D
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: alreet? whats that?
<BluesKaj> if a gtk works ok , I'll use it
<KrispyKreme_> anyone know how to get wifi for atheros 5007eg on intrepid ibex?
<KrispyKreme_> ubuntu members don't want to help
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: alreet == alright
<noaXess> aha
<noaXess> yes all is good
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: then thats entirely a user choice
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ahmuck> ah, i was going to do a complete re-install, but i just rememberd i can sudo aptitude ubuntu
<tkstka> I'm quite new to linux expecially to Kubuntu.. So First task is to get my flashplayers work in my browser... hmm I have firefox installed and kubuntus own konqueror.. Now what do I type? sudo apt-get install ****?
<tkstka> is there some own flashplayer for konqueror?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip:  i think.. i need a fresh install on my notebook.. ;).. have testing a lot in kde3 on 8.04 and no upgraded to 8.10, testing around. and tested also xubuntu.. and now a lot of not needed packages are on the system.
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: then run dpkg -l | less and remove whats not needed
<BluesKaj> tkstka, open adept and enable third party sources, the n lookmfor flashplugin-nonfree
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: lot of work ;)
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: id weigh it up against a clean install
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: i see that the instructions for PureKDE ist just for 8.04.. is it also for 8.10?
<KrispyKreme_> BluesKaj: may I pm you?
<BluesKaj> KrispyKreme_, I'm not a wireles user so my knowledge is extremely limited in that area
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: same deal, the app names are the same, just newer versions
<KrispyKreme_> BluesKaj: well, it says to And add to the bottom of the file the following lines:
<KrispyKreme_> blacklist ath_hal
<KrispyKreme_> blacklist ath_pci
<KrispyKreme_> do you need the # before it or just copy and paste?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: ok.. just test and see
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper | KrispyKreme_
<ubottu> KrispyKreme_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KrispyKreme_> I did go to that... BluesKaj
<jontec> okay, I found the device name in xrandr, it actually was "default", but creating a mode 1024x768 with refresh rate 60Hz and adding it to the device, I get the following message: "xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed"
<BluesKaj> sorry KrispyKreme_ I thought that would be a more extensive tutorial
<KrispyKreme_> how do you install .deb files?
<KrispyKreme_> just double click on them?
<ubuntu> hi, can anyone help me with my soundcard? lspci prints out Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)
<BluesKaj> KrispyKreme_, right click on the app and choose the deb installer
<KrispyKreme_> sorry for asking such an easy question. I'm probably the dumbest here
<BluesKaj> choose open with /GDEBi package installer
<ActionParsnip> KrispyKreme_: you can do it that way or: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<KrispyKreme_> ActionParsnip: have you gotten your wifi to work in intrepid?
<BluesKaj> yeah ActionParsnip , time enuff for the cli in the future :)
<ActionParsnip> KrispyKreme_: yep, works out of the box
<KrispyKreme_> ActionParsnip: I need help finding the atheros 5007eg
<KrispyKreme_> mine doesn't work for some reason
<tkstka> BluesKaj how do I make the changes I'm in the adapt installer
<ActionParsnip> KrispyKreme_: i think madwifi-tools sorts it out
<BluesKaj> KrispyKreme_, did you see my suggestion about choosing "open with" then , GDebi package installer?
<KrispyKreme_> BluesKaj: yeah, I got it installed
<KrispyKreme_> ActionParsnip: what does that mean?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: kde-printer-applet.. why will this be removed?
<BluesKaj> tkstka, choose the "sources " icon in adept
<szrhawaii> oes anyone know how to cancel the kdesktop draing feature
<szrhawaii> theres a feature that says to use another program as the drawing feature but im not sure how to make it so my ccsm does the drawing instead  of the kdesktop
<ActionParsnip> KrispyKreme_: sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<szrhawaii> #compiz
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: what did you do to make it want to uninstall?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: PureKDE
<KrispyKreme_> ActionParsnip: okay, it finished getting the package
<BluesKaj> tkstka, once you've enabled third party sources , then close the sources dialog box and type flash in the search box , install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> KrispyKreme_: reboot, it should be ok. If not, its ndiswrapper for you afaict
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: well kde-printer-applet is part of kde
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: kde4 also?
<tkstka> BluesKaj I'm probably doing something wrong but I cant seem to find source icon anywhere :c
#kubuntu 2008-11-27
<KrispyKreme_> ActionParsnip: one more question. I already have support for atheros 802.11 wireless lan cards disabled. I should keep it that way right?
<tkstka> Adapt installer
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: any kde apps will be ripped out. its all the same, ktorrent (for example) is still called ktorrent in kde3 as well as kde4 , its all the same name so it applies to all kde's
<ActionParsnip> KrispyKreme_: sure
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: ok..
<BluesKaj> tk
<BluesKaj> ops
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: and if kde3 apps are ported to kde4 they get the same name and will be upgraded..
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: yep
<jontec> my monitor is being detected with a maximum resolution of 800x600 how can I increase the maximum? I've used xrandr, but I get an error "xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed" after adding the mode
<BluesKaj> tkstka, are you on 8.10 ?
<tkstka> 7.04
<szrhawaii> anyone know how to use the advanced settings for kdesktop
<BluesKaj> tkstka, aha , ok that's duifferent
<tkstka> only linux cd I had besided ubuntu.. but it didnt work for somereason
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: the good thing is, if now will a package removed that is used bye any app, i can reinstall it..
<tkstka> so how do I update this thing to 8.1
<tkstka> what do I need to know?
<jabrroa> if i have installed kubuntu and    installed codecs and programs i want can i take the HDD files and burn an iso?
<tkstka> is there new important updates I need to do?
<BluesKaj> !upgrade 7.04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade 7.04
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: absolutely, just apt-get install it as normal
<jabrroa> if i have installed kubuntu and    installed codecs and programs i want can i take the HDD files and burn an iso?
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: did you md5 the cd?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: ;).. restarting.. an check if all is running ;)
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<BluesKaj> tkstka, the best thing is to DL the 8.10 live cd and install from there . Back up your fav data first of course.
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tkstka> sh*t damn I wouldnt like to do that.. Isnt there a way to for me to download some upgrade back.. I dont have cd's or rw
<jabrroa> if i have installed kubuntu and    installed codecs and programs i want can i take the HDD files and burn an iso?
<tkstka> BluesKaj I was reading this
<tkstka> http://english.kalingasblog.com/2008/04/26/how-to-upgrade-kubuntu-710-to-kubuntu-804/
<szrhawaii> does anyone know how to fill this out properly http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c198/szrhawaii/?action=view&current=snapshot1-1.png
<tkstka> but I dont have the same menu in adp
<KrispyKreme> ActionParsnip: It didn't work
<ActionParsnip> KrispyKreme: ndiswrapper for you
<tkstka> so is there a way to update this to 7.09 to 7.10
<tkstka> so I can update it to 8.**
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | tkstka
<ubottu> tkstka: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<KrispyKreme> ohhh. Now I have to get ndiswrapper right?
<tkstka> is kubuntu basicly same as ubuntu
<armitage> hey guys
<armitage> i'
<_gtt_> i need some help
<tkstka> armita was a good movie
<jontec> how can I configure the screen resolution outside of KDE System Settings
<tkstka> I loved them
<tkstka> armitage was a good movie
<tkstka> :)
<_gtt_> every time launch konqueror (kde4) hardy heron, i get a SIGSVdsfsfdasdf
<JontheEchidna> jontec: krandrtray?
<_gtt_> :(
<ActionParsnip> KrispyKreme: yep, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> KrispyKreme: you need the win xp32 or win xp64 driver for the device
<aanderse> hey if anyone here presses ctrl+shift+w in konsole, does it make your kopete go to "away" status instead of closing you konsole tab?
<aanderse> and when i say konsole, i think i mean any app which has tabs
<jontec> JontheEchidna: okay, I'm assuming that this has something to do with xrandr and I've tried that... I get a xrandr: "Configure crtc 0 failed" when attempting to change my resolution from 800x600 (autodetect max) to the actual maxiumum, 1024x768 (I have already added the mode)
<_gtt_> aanderse: dont hold down shift.
<aanderse> ctrl+w does nothing
<aanderse> (they shortcut says ctrl+shift+w)
<_gtt_> oh yeah
<jontec> JontheEchidna: I can select it from within the tray app, but it does nothing, so I'm assuming it's the same problem
<_gtt_> doh, my bad
<ActionParsnip> aanderse: i use yakuake instead
<JontheEchidna> jontec: yeah, they both use xrandr
<aanderse> the same behaviour occurs in dolphin
<ActionParsnip> aanderse: you may be able to change the shortcut in keyboard settings
<aanderse> well, i'm mostly asking if someone can replicate this
<aanderse> if so, it's a bug
<jontec> JontheEchidna: and since xorg.conf is no longer operable, are there any alternatives?
<_gtt_> it closes my tabs properly
<aanderse> k, so it's possible this is a me bug :p
<aanderse> thanks
<JontheEchidna> file a bug about X not autodetecting your monitor's max res properly I guess
<JontheEchidna> that's what I did
<ActionParsnip> aanderse: I wouldnt say it was, its a mixed settings in keyboard shortcuts probably
<jontec> JontheEchidna: what # was your bug?
<jontec> or, rather, do you have a link?
<JontheEchidna> jontec: unless you have a Compaq 7500 monitor and nvidia geforce 4 mx 440 I think you'd better file a separate bug
<xp-killer> im looking for a video converter for kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: ffmpeg and mencoder are your friends
 * JontheEchidna had an old xorg.conf lying around which he is using atm
<jontec> JontheEchidna: I was just curious about the solution
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: lol tanks
<JontheEchidna> jontec: it hasn't been fixed yet; I'm using an old xorg.conf file that has the resolutions defined
<Schuenemann> Hey, what kubuntu version should I choose for a core 2 duo? I selected 64bit AMD and Intel computers, but the ISO name is kubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso. Is this correct?
<tkstka> So there is no way to update this 7.04 to any newer version... All the instructions I find talk about buttons to press in adept manager but there are no buttons there
<tkstka> with those names
<tkstka> just huge sums of different programs I can install
<xp-killer> tkstka: clic on fetch updates then clic on full upgrade
<tkstka> xp-killer there is no option like that in 7.04 as far as I can see
<tkstka> I hear everywhere I find that I need to get some new cd.. or something
<tkstka> I dont have cd or rw to burn new cd's
<xp-killer> then update it online from adept
<tkstka> well I said it dont have options like that.. It has a huge list of programs I can update but no full system update
<tkstka> ...
<xp-killer> tkstka: on top u dont see fetch updates?
<tkstka> no
<tkstka> I've lookd everywhere
<tkstka> I can take a screenshot if you like
<szrhawaii_> #compiz-fusion
<tkstka> is there anyway to update by using commands?
<szrhawaii_> anyone know how to turn of the drawing for kdesktop
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: kdesudo kate /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: change Prompt=LTS to Prompt=normal
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: save and exit
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: sudo do-release-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: go watch tv or have a shower
<szrhawaii_> anyone know how to make ccsm the main drawer for my background and be able to turn of the kdesktop
<tkstka> ActionParsnip thx.. but that kdesudo seems to be wrong it doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: sudo nano  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: edit the line, press ctrl+x, then y, then enter
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: you need to edit  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades as sudo
<casefinanzait> ciao
<xp-killer> i need a p2p for kubunyu,somethin like limewire ,ares or edonkey
<LjjjL> !it | casefinanzait
<ubottu> casefinanzait: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<xp-killer> kubuntu*
<ActionParsnip> !gnutella | xp-killer
<ubottu> xp-killer: Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<LjjjL> !p2p | xp-killer
<ubottu> xp-killer: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<casefinanzait> ok thanks
<tkstka> so nothing happend
<tkstka> ActionParsnip I did like you said I opened it with nano and there and typed change Prompt=LTS to Prompt=normal and saved and nothing happend
<tkstka> adpt didnt open first
<tkstka> but after I tried second time it did and it was all back to like it was before
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: you need to run the next command if you are now back to the prompt
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: sudo do-release-upgrade
<tkstka> ActionParsnip thanks verymuch and all who helped me :)
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: is it doing its thing now?
<tkstka> ActionParsnip yes
<tkstka> downloading 35 min
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: uber, you will want to keep the current conf files as it will offer stock blank ones when the upgrade is nearly done
<tkstka> ok I will keep that in mind
<ActionParsnip> tkstka: its stuff like smb.conf which you will want to keep yuor own (for example)
<xp-killer> i need a video streamer downloader
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: is it flash or is it an avi / mpeg?
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: flash like youtube videos
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: theres a plugin for firefox to help yuo download flash videos
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: u know how i can install it?
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: http://javimoya.com/blog/youtube_en.php
<dr_willis> Theres lots of  download helper extensions :)
<mrksbrd> dr_willis: u here
<dr_willis> Yep.. In and out all night
<dr_willis> :) watching the grandkids
<mrksbrd> lol....good luck
<mrksbrd> just a quick ?
<mrksbrd> i know this isn't the right channel but here it is, ........trying to install the latest gimp version thru deb files
<mrksbrd> & keep getting dependency errors
<mrksbrd> I try to install what it says it is missing but still no luck
<mrksbrd> any ideas
<dr_willis> Where are the packages comming from?
<mrksbrd> http://www.getdeb.net/
<mrksbrd> downloaded 3 files.....1 works
<mrksbrd> other 2 giving me the errors
<arrrghhh> anyone running projectM in kubuntu?
<mrksbrd> arrrghhh: not I....... sorry
<arrrghhh> i found instructions to use projectM with pulseaudio... but kde doesn't use pulse i would assume.
<mrksbrd> says pulse will run on linux
<arrrghhh> ...
<mrksbrd> http://www.pulseaudio.org/
<mrksbrd> just have to compile it
<astromme_> woah, no. You can still install pulse in kubuntu
<astromme_> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<astromme_> In 8.10 I have a choice of a gstreamer or xine backend for kde
<emma> I don't suggest you do, however, it gives people a lot of headaches.
<mrksbrd> never used it so I don't know how it will act
<astromme_> So if projectM will work with either of those, I would suggest trying that first
<mrksbrd> dr_willis: any luck yet?
<arrrghhh> projectM has a QT implementation i think
<arrrghhh> i just haven't found anything online on how to use it!
<arrrghhh> there's a thread for using it with pulse and hardy
<mrksbrd> did anyone ever figure out how to remove kde 4 apps listings in kmenu when running under 3.5
<genii> Probably similar
<mrksbrd> hey genii.....long time no see
<genii> mrksbrd: I would think to have a ~/.kde3 and a ~/.kde4
 * genii hands mrksbrd a coffee
<mrksbrd> me welcomes it with open arms
 * mrksbrd welcomes it with open arms
<arrrghhh> libvisual-projectm - anyone know about this package?  it's in the repo's.
<genii> !info libvisual-projectm
<ubottu> libvisual-projectm (source: libvisual-projectm): libvisual module for projectM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1+nmu1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 88 kB
<genii> Hmm, could ubottu be more vague? ;)
<arrrghhh> lol he could tell us something that's not even related to the package i guess.
<arrrghhh> have you heard of milkdrop?
<dr_willis>   !find milkdrop
<dr_willis> Grandkids drops lots of milk
<arrrghhh> i have been missing hardly anything from winblows.  the only thing i really have been missing is a good visualzation... and projectM is "compatible with milkdrop's presets"
<mrksbrd> genii: any ideas why gimp deb files are giving me dependency errors?.......libgimp2.0 gives me errors that libgtk2.0-0 doesn't meet requirements, but that is latest I can find
<arrrghhh> milkdrop is hands down (imho obviously) the best for visualizations.
<mrksbrd> lol @ dr.....oooooopppppssssssssss
<genii> from http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/sound/libvisual-projectm       :projectM is an iterative music visualization library which uses OpenGL for hardware acceleration. It is compatible with Milkdrop presets. This package contains a module for libvisual enabling support for projectM.
<genii> Although what libvisual is, no idea
<arrrghhh> i'd love to get this working with songbird
<Daisuke_Ido> genii: amarok uses libvisual for its visualizations
<arrrghhh> the new rc3 is pretty solid, now just needs some good addons... ie visualizations
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: Ah, nice
<arrrghhh> Daisuke_Ido, do you know anything about the qt implementation of projectM?
<oscc2007> hia all, i need help on kubuntu software
<mrksbrd> ask away
<oscc2007> r d developers around?
<Daisuke_Ido> arrrghhh: no idea, but with libvisual-projectm installed, you should be able to use it with amarok no problem
<oscc2007> the openoffice version on 8.10, is it from Sun or the one from Go-oo?
<arrrghhh> oscc2007, sun has a hand in ooo...
<arrrghhh> Daisuke_Ido, hrm... ok.  i was hopin to get it working with songbird, but i'm sure most people won't be interested in that project until it's 1.0 at least.
<jontec> I am trying to figure out the problem with xrandr on 8.10... using the command "xrandr --output default --mode "1024x768_60.00"" I am returned "xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed"
<mrksbrd> jontec: what card do u have?
<jontec> krandrtray keeps talking about crtc 113 on the command line, so I don't know which crtc is correct... it cannot find the monitor with --crtc 113, and my screen flickers with 113
<astromme_> arrghhh: you probably can't use it with amarok2 though. only 1.4
<oscc2007> jontec: when you typr xrandr, do you see the currently used settings?
<jontec> oscc2007: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1 (rev 82) ?
<jontec> oscc2007: yes
<jontec> oscc2007: the output is default (this is a fresh install of 8.10, unfortunately)
<jontec> "default", rather
<oscc2007> arrrghhh: yes, but i am trying to track down if kubuntu is using the go-oo
<oscc2007> jontec: type xrandr, the default should show something like
<oscc2007> 1024x768       60.0*+   50.0
<genii> I think the xrandr problem might be this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6140049
<jontec> oscc2007: it does, but it has 800x600 selected, I had to manually add the 1024x768 mode and this is the mode I'm trying to get working
<jontec> oscc2007: 800x600 leaves a huge border between the screen and the actual viewable area of the monitor
<juanantonio_> I only get 800*600 in K 8.04
<oscc2007> ohh...thats normal...we use that to put other progs out of the view area.
<oscc2007> so other screen can only see the viewable area.
<mrksbrd> juanantonio: have u run any updates yet?
<Guest17178> test
<genii> !test | maxim_
<ubottu> maxim_: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<pm2> Hello - I just install intrepid, and have KDE4 installed.  I'm noticing that every few seconds, it seems like a couple windows or something flash on the screen just for an instant.  Is there anyway to make that stop?
<juanantonio_> Yes, I have tried everything to solve this, but no way
<oscc2007>  can u see the 1024 resolution? even if it flickers
<jontec> oscc2007: there is no "other" screen? This is a tablet PC (if that matters), and the monitor I'm referring to is the one physcially attached
<pm2> or, failing that, just get back to kde3
<pm2> ?
<oscc2007> ic...
<jontec> genii, oscc2007: the solution of that article is to install nvidia drivers?
<mrksbrd> juanantonio: kmenu......system.....device manager......is your card listed & checked?
<genii> jontec: If the issue is related to the nvidia driver in question
<genii> jontec: There is also a launchpad bug report regarding radeon HD driver to same effect
<juanantonio_> mrk, no problem, I have tried a lot of things and I am really discouraged about this problem having a real solution. My card i an on-board GeForce 7100
<jontec> genii: I don't believe that this computer has an nvidia card
<mrksbrd> pm2: 8.10 still has a few video bugs, you may be expieriencing one of them with your video card
<dr_willis> Yep - i agree mrksbrd
<dr_willis> I belive the 7100 has had issues for a while now..
<jontec> genii: the thing is... all of the shells use to full area of the monitor, it's just X/KDE that doesn't
<pm2> So it would be best to revert to KDE 3... is it easy to do that?
<jontec> the*
<dr_willis> kde3 unofficial repos for 8.10 are in the works i hear..
<pm2> great... release buggy software, and don't make it reasonably easy to install non-buggy software
<juanantonio_> What did you say about 7100 issues? Problems soultions?
<dr_willis> Theres a few specific # nvidia cards that i recall seeing people   in here with problems.. 6500 and 7xxx spring to mind. I would check the forums for your exact card.
<genii> jontec: I'm pretty sure the "x" part of xrandr means Xorg ;)
<dr_willis> Its possible you need to use some specific version of the nvidia drivers
<mrksbrd> pm2: have you tried installing the driver via "envy"
<dr_willis> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<juanantonio_> I will see about it, because it is some day ago that I cannot get solutions
<Ashex> I just wanted to announce that Noaton is the most useless player ever
<Ashex> noatun*
<Ashex> Has yet to play a video successfully for me
<mrksbrd> vlc player
<tboxmy> vlc
<dr_willis> !info noatun
<ubottu> Package noatun does not exist in intrepid
<mrksbrd> juanantonio: try this....... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=495008
<genii> !info noatun hardy
<ubottu> noatun (source: kdemultimedia): media player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy1 (hardy), package size 2575 kB, installed size 6576 kB
<mrksbrd> genii: coffee is not working dude....lol
<tboxmy> i havent met ubuntu ppl who actually depend on noatun
<tboxmy> its always been vlc
<binMonkey> agggkkkk!  can anyone help me with port forwarding and vuze?  vuze says i'm behing a firewall when i've opend ports in ufw, forwarded ports on my dsl modem and my router.
<dr_willis> vlc or mplayer here for my needs
<dr_willis> even under windows..
<mrksbrd> here here.....except for the windows part....lol
<mrksbrd> how dare u
<genii> binMonkey: You need to find someone who knows about ufw
<dr_willis> or perhaps vuze wants some specific ports you missed
<juanantonio_> Thanks, mrk, I will try tomorrow and tell you, in Spain it's almost 4...really late!!
<mrksbrd> np
<Ashex> only reason i gripe about noatun is because it decided that it would be the default player for all my media
<genii> binMonkey: There seems a comprehensive tutorial on ufw here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw
<tboxmy> Ashex: they need to review that decision
<tboxmy> wow, my parents will be there in spain this dec
<Ashex> tboxmy, just a tad
<mrksbrd> binmonkey: what router & dsl modem u using?
<binMonkey> genii: thanks.  i know ufw is ok.  i've spent about 2 hours going over that tutorial.  the problem is in my modem or router, i think.
<binMonkey> mrksbrd: the router is a linksys wrt54gl and and actiontec modem.
<mrksbrd> what isp?
<mrksbrd> nm i see it
<binMonkey> qwest.  before i put in the router it worked like a charm.
<genii> binMonkey: The Vuze help page says that it is just a new version of Azureus, which is a bittorrent protocol. So you need to forward the torrent port ranges
<dr_willis> see if you can set up a DMZ on the router.. so everything from that machine gets forwarded. as a test.. perhaps./
<genii> binMonkey: Which port ranges have you forwarded?
<KrispyKreme_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform-2.html. this only provides a README in the folder. where is the most current one?
<mrksbrd> you were sucessful in getting into the router config screen right?
<binMonkey> dr_willis: i've seen the dmz setting.  but i really don't know what it is.  i'll try it.
<binMonkey> genii: i forwarded 10001 - 10015.
<mrksbrd> dmz will open all ports
<mrksbrd> incoming & outgoing....it's like not having any firewall
<binMonkey> mrksbrd: yikes.  i'll try it, just to see.
<mrksbrd> temp use iss ok but wouldn't suggest leaving it like that
<binMonkey> hold on, guys.  and thanks for the help.
<KrispyKreme_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform-2.html. this only provides a README in the folder. where is the most current one?
<setuid_w00t> I'm having problems gettting my microphone to work under Kubuntu.  I have my headset plugged into the front of my computer.  I can hear audio, but I can't seem to record anything.  The microphone works correctly under Windows.
<genii> binMonkey: Bittorrent clients normally want instead 6881-6889
<binMonkey> genii: i tried those when i first started torrents but they didn't work.  i don't know where i got that 10... range, but it worked.
<dr_willis> some specific clients may want those for somthing.. but that  range does not sound familer to me...
<mrksbrd> binMonkey: vuse uses 30394....tcp & udp.....need to set each one in router
<courtjesterg> ok i found it add the .pvl extensions that usually would open in windows and run from your browser. I downloaded wine and downloaded winetricks some i didn't install any downloaded the firefox in winetricks thinking i should them be able to play this game it ask me the same question where to run aand save even if i open it with the browser it just loops back to the save file link
<courtjesterg> i looked this up
<courtjesterg> http://www.sharpened.net/helpcenter/file_extension.php?pvl
 * dr_willis has no idea what a .plv even is
<courtjesterg> i guess i need this Windows:	HPI Instalit
<courtjesterg> usually it opens or runs when click it on it
<genii> binMonkey: Your router probably uses NAT
<binMonkey> mrksbrd: where did you find that?  i thought i'd been all over the vuze help pages.
<mrksbrd> under tools.....options
<courtjesterg> .pvl
<mrksbrd> u can change the port to what ever u need/would like
<binMonkey> mrksbrd: :(  i'm an idiot.
<mrksbrd> simple error.....no ? is ever to silly
<juanantonio_> Mrk, in this page says Ubuntu, do you think it is the same with Kubuntu?
<mrksbrd> just glad I can help....hehehe
<mrksbrd> kubuntu is ubuntu
<mrksbrd> ubuntu is base system with KDE installed
<juanantonio_> Ok, I know it...but I mean, are you sure it will work?
<mrksbrd> yup
<juanantonio_> Ok, I am tempted to try
<mrksbrd> what do u have to loose....still having a shi**y resolution
<mrksbrd> hehehe
<mrksbrd> juanantonio....you could also try installing it via "envy"
<binMonkey> when i set port forwarding on the dsl modem should i set the ip address as the address from the router, 192.168.1.102, or the add from the modem, 192.168.0.3?
<mrksbrd> router should set ip it needs to contact router by itself via dhcp....don't mess with that
<mrksbrd> we won't see u here anymore
<mrksbrd> everything will be done thru port forwarding
<mrksbrd> don't adjust any other settings
<binMonkey> mrksbrd: no i mean the add of the machine that i'm forwarding to.
<binMonkey> mrksbrd: should that be the original 192.168.0.3 or the new 192.168.1.102?
<zer0o> hi guys, does anyone use skype? while searching for ppl how do i avoid to get all this "sex-seller-contacts" ? is there a way?
<mrksbrd> ummmm
<mrksbrd> i believe the 102 address name server should take care of the rest
<binMonkey> ok.  i'm going to save and restart.  wish me luck.
 * mrksbrd crosses his fingers
<juanantonio_> I can't believe it, I type what appears in the link you gave me or I try to install through Adept and gives me "Broken packages"
<mrksbrd> lol....dreaded broken packages error
<mrksbrd> run sudo apt-get update thru terminal
<juanantonio_> What is that?
<juanantonio_> Ok
<juanantonio_> Console or run from KMenu?
<mrksbrd> konsole
<juanantonio_> Ok
<mrksbrd> close adept first though
<juanantonio_> I closed it, but I didn't know, hehehe
<juanantonio_> It stopped in 23%
<juanantonio_> No, sorr, just finished
<loganWHD> anyone find a solution to the mic issues with 8.10
<juanantonio_> Should I make another try?
<mrksbrd> down by the time ....did a red triangle show up?
<loganWHD> mrksbrd:  you asking me?
<juanantonio_> No, it did not
<mrksbrd> no juan....sorry
<BluesKaj> juanantonio_, sometimes using the ''broken packages" option in Synaptic can repair the the broken dependencies
<BluesKaj> err "fix broken packages"
<ellipsis_> is there any way to align my widgets?
<juanantonio_> Synaptic? What is that? I don't think I have this
<loganWHD> anyone have thoughts with the sound thing?
<BluesKaj> Synaptic is a package manager like Adept , except it's more thorough , ...it's a gnome package manager but works well in kde too
<mrksbrd> juan get synaptic thru add/remove progs
<juanantonio_> Ok
<BluesKaj> juanantonio_, you can find the fix broken packages option in the 'edit ' option
<ellipsis_> is there any way to align my widgets to a grid?
<mrksbrd> BluesKaj: could u take over from here with him....he's trying to get his gforce 7100 card working, but now getting these other errors
<juanantonio_> Blueskaj: In Synaptic?
<BluesKaj> juanantonio_, yes , in synaptic
<juanantonio_> It's still waiting for the headers
<BluesKaj> mrksbrd, I'll try ...gforce 700, that's nvidia , right ?
<mrksbrd> yes
<BluesKaj> err 7100
<BluesKaj> ok
<dreamhacker> i am new to this ubuntu thing
<juanantonio_> Yes, Nvidia GeForce 7100 on-board VGA, chipset 630i with Q6600
<dreamhacker> i need help in forcing an ntfs drive
<mrksbrd> was going to try envy with him
<BluesKaj> !envy | juanantonio_
<ubottu> juanantonio_: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<juanantonio_> I can't believe it, man
<mrksbrd> i have to get up early tomorrow so I'm going to bed ......g-night all
<BluesKaj> nite mrksbrd
<juanantonio_> Adept returned me an error of debugging
<BluesKaj> juanantonio_, after trying to install synaptic ?
<juanantonio_> One second
<juanantonio_> Ok. I am in Synaptic
<juanantonio_> What must I do? Search for EnvyNGQT and Fix broken packages?
<BluesKaj> juanantonio_, click on edit
<BluesKaj> then if the apply button is highlighted , click on it
<binMonkey> ding dang.  dmz didn't work.  none of the port forwards work.  when i put in the router should i have changed any settings in the modem?
<BluesKaj> juanantonio_, don't try envy quite yet , trying to use it may make things worse if you have dependency problems
<juanantonio_> Ok, I am refreshing packages and then I try to Edit Envy and Apply
<loganWHD> anyone find a solution to the mic issues with 8.10
<juanantonio_> No, when I mark Edit, Apply is not highlighted
<BluesKaj> ok
<juanantonio_> Blue, what should I try?
<BluesKaj> juanantonio_, search synaptic for nvidia and look for the driver that fits your card.
<tboxmy> my laptop mic works fine.
<tboxmy> though volume was mute initally.
<setuid_w00t> loganWHD: which issues are you talking about?
<juanantonio_> I have seen in Synaptic that Envy NG QT need KDE 4
<loganWHD> i can't get the mic to work at all in skype lets say
<jussi01> loganWHD: you have selected the corredt mic in skypes options?
<dr_willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<dr_willis> skype is rather odd.. in many ways.. :) i recall..
<loganWHD> ahhh
<loganWHD> ok
<juanantonio_> Blue, so I search Nvidia in Synaptic?
<BluesKaj> juanantonio_, which kubuntu version are you using
<loganWHD> thanks
<jussi01> loganWHD: is it working now?
<loganWHD> well i have to go try it
<loganWHD> hehe
<juanantonio_> Blue, 8.04 64 bits
<loganWHD> brb
<loganWHD> E: Couldn't find package vsound
<loganWHD> so the first line
<BluesKaj> 8.04 shouldn't present any probs for your graphics card , juanantonio_...just search the properties on the nvidia drivers listed and find the one that fits
<loganWHD> nada
<BluesKaj> listed in synaptic, that is
<dr_willis> 32bit may  have more compatability.. i never used 8.04 64bit.. so cant confirm if  its better/worse then 32bit
<juanantonio_> But seemingly it is no problem, man. I have installed 1 week ago
<juanantonio_> 'nvidia-glx-new'
<loganWHD> hrmmm
<ga11ius> anyone know how to disable the touchpad on my laptop? (im using 8.04 and KDE3)
<loganWHD> nah that is for an older version of kubuntu
<loganWHD> lots not working
<juanantonio_> Binary drivers and not development files, is that right?
<loganWHD> sound worked in previous editions... i guess using a softphone in 8.10 isnt an option
<binMonkey> genii, dr willis, i got it working.  thanks for the help.
<dr_willis> Yea!
<BluesKaj> juanantonio_, install the nvidia-glx-177 , it supports the GeForce 7100 GS
<dr_willis> err.. got what working? :)
<juanantonio_> Uhu. From Synaptic?
<loganWHD> anyone have a tut to get mics working in 8.10?
<binMonkey> dr_willis: my vuze and the port forwarding.
<dr_willis> binMonkey,  :)
<dr_willis> Oh that.. heh
<binMonkey> now.  i have to go back and close up everything that i opened.  0_0
<loganWHD> that first line of code... has a few errors for 8.10
<loganWHD> like vox, sound, etc cant be found
<juanantonio_> Blues, 177.82 from Nvidia?
<juanantonio_> I return tomorrow. Good night
<loganWHD> shhez that was for how to record with skype
<teh_leetzor> how come my desktop cube wont work
<loganWHD> not get the mic working for normal conversations
<dr_willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<loganWHD> i dont want to know how to record on skype
<loganWHD> and i ave skype installed
<loganWHD> the mic doesnt work for normal convo's
<dr_willis> that first url may have troubleshooting tips/guides/links...
<setuid_w00t> loganWHD: do you have capture enabled?
<setuid_w00t> in the alsa device
<loganWHD> hrm i am not sure setuid_w00t
<loganWHD> tell me how to check please and i will
<setuid_w00t> loganWHD: open a termina, run alsamixer, press F4 to select capture devices
<loganWHD> ALSA lib pulse.c:272:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<loganWHD> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Connection refused
<setuid_w00t> hmm
<loganWHD> si hmmm
<setuid_w00t> I'm no expert, but I was solving my own microphone issues a few minutes ago.  I think you must have a different problem though
<loganWHD> well maybe another day i can beg for help to fix this
<setuid_w00t> cat /proc/asound/devices
<setuid_w00t> Does that show some audio devices?
<loganWHD> 3 digital audio
<loganWHD> 2 playback
<loganWHD> 1 capture
<loganWHD> capture is set to 0- 0
<setuid_w00t> I have something similar  :-/
<loganWHD> well too tired tonight
<loganWHD> so we will come back another day
<loganWHD> thanks
<loganWHD> for trying
<setuid_w00t> good luck
<loganWHD> 8.10 has been a few headaches away from going back to an earlier version
<tboxmy> after changing my kmix...now no more sound
<tboxmy> no more recording
<tboxmy> die....going to reboot
<tboxmy> seems that things just gotten bad on this laptop
<tboxmy> pray reboot helps.
<genii> Hm
<GillesMM> hello how can I have xine with jackd support in kubuntu ?
<Makuseru> How can i manually resize a programs window? When ever i run Ardour it is always to long to fit on the screen, but i can not grab the edge of it and compress it like i normally could with a program. Is there anything i can do to resize this?
<Ashex> when is KDE 4.2 going to be pushed into the repos?
<mr---t-> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<jabrroa> anyone here have solaris??
<GillesMM> how can I have the jack support on xine ? I need to recompile xine ?
<Ch1ppy> Does anyone know when we can expect to see kde 4.2 beta 1 packages?
<Makuseru> When ever I open Ardour, the window is longer than my screen is, and when i grab the edge to resize it I can make it longer, but not shorter. Is there any way to force this to resize to a smaller width?
<n3glv> hello, quick question
<n3glv> I am trying 9.04alpha, and I can't remember how to enable commercial usa dvd movies
<n3glv> playback
<genii> Usually libcss2 from medibuntu
<genii> Although I do not know if they will have yet a Jaunty repository
<TeslaTony> I'm going to say it's the exact same process for 8.04 and 8.10, but change everything from hardy or gutsy over to jaunty
<TeslaTony> If that doesn't work, ask around at #ubuntu+1
<timboy> i'm having an issue getting it on my second monitor. I get some meta mode error in nvidia-settings... Here is xorg.conf: http://dpaste.com/94031/ anything wrong with it?
<antonio_> Algun chavo que me pueda ayudar en español?
<courtjesterg> it is to my understanding that kopete hasn't added the myspace protocal but pigen has is there a fix to add it to kopete or plugin or pissible to just take it out of pigen and use for kopete
<TeslaTony> es | antonio_
<courtjesterg> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/setup-myspace-im-with-pidgin.html
<TeslaTony> !es | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<antonio_> muchas gracias
<courtjesterg> since kopete is source and good to develop wouldn't be hard to add myspace into it
<courtjesterg> #kopete
<kevin__> when i turn on my machine the display resets a few times and makes me start up in low graphics mode and gnome sessions are scrambled but kde is looks ok
<shovi> how do i set firefox default browser?
<courtjesterg> should be in edit pref
<stdin> System Setting -> Default Applications
<shovi> thanks
<courtjesterg> i keep it uncheck asking me everytime it starts up usually this is default asking when ff starts
<Makuseru> When ever I open Ardour, the window is longer than my screen is, and when i grab the edge to resize it I can make it longer, but not shorter. Is there any way to force this to resize to a smaller width?
<dwidmann> Makuseru: right click on the titlebar of the window, go to configure window behavior (or similar) ... under window specific settings you should be able to force a smaller size
<courtjesterg> my mind is ticking to add myspace protocal to kopete
<courtjesterg> should be simple if i can get the code
<dwidmann> courtjesterg: good luck :)
<Makuseru> dwidmann: it didnt make the horizontal any smaller
<dwidmann> Makuseru: might have to restart the app
<Makuseru> i did
<Makuseru> i told it to "maximize vertical and horizontal"
<Makuseru> and the vertical maximized, but the horizontal is still to big
<dwidmann> Makuseru: specify the geometry instead
<shovi> where is kate located?
<shovi> in the filesystem
<dwidmann> shovi: /usr/bin/
<courtjesterg> see i am looking at this page
<courtjesterg> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/setup-myspace-im-with-pidgin.html
<courtjesterg> wget http://msimprpl.darkthoughts.net/msimprpl-0.16.tar.gz
<courtjesterg> thats what i need to get
<courtjesterg> but its dead
<courtjesterg> that package has just the myspace protocal
<dwidmann> hmmm, I wonder why I'm getting this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/19290
<shovi> thankyou dwidmann
<courtjesterg> think i have it
<izzyb> I've just had kde melt down on me for no obviouse reason.  compiz keeps crashing and now my bar at the bottom has vanashed
<izzyb> I tried restarting the xserver, but that didn't fix it
<izzyb> I remember having this problem once before but don't recall how I fixed it :(
<shovi> can Kate have tabbed windows?
<shovi> or maybe i mean, whenever I open another document, i want it to open as a tab not a new window
<dwidmann> shovi yes
<dwidmann> shovi: run it as kate -u
<shovi> can i run it as kate -u every time?
<shovi> without typing it
<dwidmann> shovi: umm, yeah, just edit its entry in the kmenu I guess
<dwidmann> shovi: or for console purposes just make an alias for kate="kate -u"
<shovi> well like I have php file on my desktop
<shovi> and i have a kate -u open from terminal
<shovi> but the php file opens in new window
<courtjesterg> odd reading help in kopete it says this
<courtjesterg> As well as the protocols named above, Kopete has support for several other protocols. In most cases, this is not enabled by default or an additional plugin must be installed. Meanwhile, SMS, Skype and SILC
<courtjesterg> so the question where to enable or well i read but i don't think there is a plugin for skype on kopete
<courtjesterg> me wonders if this is what the test bed is for hmm
<ellipsis_> I'm using Ubuntu 8.1 and I just installed the kubuntu package to try out kde
<ellipsis_> for some reason all tabs are being displayed weirdly
<ellipsis_> including firefox
<ellipsis_> the test on all tabs except the currently selected one is lower than it should be
<ellipsis_> low enough that letters like g, p and y are actually being drawn past the bottom line of the tab
<courtjesterg> well skype already has a linux version availble wher eyou can have your myspace account added
<ellipsis_> this is a screenshot of the tab problem
<ellipsis_> http://img376.imageshack.us/img376/5862/weirdtabsscreenshothg7.png
<ellipsis_> can anyone help?
<jsunio> ellipsis_: Is that ubuntu you are using or kubuntu
<ellipsis_> I installed ubuntu but then downloaded the kubuntu package
<jsunio> ellipsis_: kubuntu or ubuntu with kde package?
<ellipsis_> I went into synaptic
<ellipsis_> and downloaded the kubuntu-desktop package
<jsunio> Is that the standard way of morphing into kubuntu? Why not just install kubuntu?
<ellipsis_> well
<ellipsis_> I didn't know that I would hate the gnome desktop so much
<ellipsis_> xD
<ellipsis_> hm
<ellipsis_> is there any way I can completely remove KDE and install again?
<ellipsis_> I'd prefer not to do that
<ellipsis_> but if that's the only way of fixing the problem...
<panicfreek> anyone around?
<jsunio> almost
<Guest87503> am i online?
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<wizkoder> did anybody try gimp 2.6 already? is there a deb package somewhere?
<Guest87503> wizkoder: hello
<simi> hi, i am in kubuntu 8.10 and i can't to connect to yahoo with kopete nor pidgin, and i have no ideea why(is not the account, the firewall, the connection,i have the same problem in arch linux) it could be kde?
<Guest87503> I've installed Martian drivers (i have winmodem) it works! i can, for example, download files via wget or open sites via elinks. But Konqueror doesn't work with this connection. Can smbd tell me why?
<Daisuke_Ido> quick question - amarok 1.4.10, xine was unable to initialize any audio driver
<Daisuke_Ido> it worked last night, and i haven't changed anything since then :\
<Guest31881> hey
<simi> hi, i am in kubuntu 8.10 and i can't to connect to yahoo with kopete nor pidgin, and i have no ideea why(is not the account, the firewall, the connection,i have the same problem in arch linux) it could be kde?
<simi> please an ideea to troubleshout, i tried other IM too
<Deiz> The system tray's fairly bloated in a stock install, especially on my laptop's 1024x768 screen.
<Deiz> Is it possible to hide things such as removable media / power / volume?
<simi> Deiz: you can remove what you do not want
<faileas> Deiz: power, and removable media at least are widgets, so click on the squirly yin yang icon on the right and just adjust it to your liking
<Deiz> I'll give that a shot.
<jsunio> simi: maybe router is blocking that port?
<Deiz> Hrm.
<Deiz> Using the proprietary drivers manager, I'm apparently unable to download and activate drivers for my USB wireless NIC.
<Deiz> Hitting Activate will merely turn the entry grey.
<jsunio> I had trouble with USB wireless with Puppy. But when I switch to kubuntu it worked right off.
<jsunio> It didnt need any drivers
<Deiz> Appears I was wrong.
<Deiz> It's actually my PCMCIA NIC that needs drivers; Broadcom chipset.
<Deiz> The USB NIC is fine, with a Ralink chipset.
<jsunio> I have never had to download NIC drivers either. -- How do you know you need drivers for it. Did it tell you?
<chase> hey i got a question for the kde desktop widgets: i installed the cpu frequency monitor and i need the "ruby-cpufreq" package. tried synaptic and sudo apt-get and no avail. any suggestions?
<Deiz> jsunio: Nah. It's just nonfunctional. Trying to activate it through the knetworkmanager GUI is useless
<Deiz> iwconfig outputs an error that traces back to not having the appropriate driver.
<jsunio> Is the hardware working? Is the green light on in back when you plug in the RJ-45?
<jsunio> Deiz: Or you are using it for wireless or wired?
<VistaUser> hey
<Deiz> Both the PCMCIA and USB NICs are wireless, the former I bought with the laptop back in '03, the latter was salvaged from a friend.
<Deiz> The PCMCIA NIC has WLAN and power LEDs, the latter is lit.
<VistaUser> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.  what does this mean?
<Deiz> So at least it gets power, but I'm not sure if that has anything to do with software.
<Deiz> Could just be that having PCMCIA support results in PCMCIA devices receiving power.
<jsunio> deiz: using kubuntu?
<Deiz> Yeah.
<serenity> aloh
<serenity> a
<VistaUser> serenity u from hawaii
<serenity> VistaUser: not really, but that is my standard "Hallo"  since a few years
<Deiz> FWIW the graying-out of the restricted driver happens in both [K]ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10.
<vr083263> Hello
<VistaUser> lol i am from hawaii
<jsunio> deiz: is there a free driver you can use that is similar?
<Deiz> I'm doubting it.
<jsunio> Yuck
<jsunio> If I were you, I would pick another distro, a recent one, and see if it works there.
<Deiz> I refuse to delve into nspluginwrapper. Ultimately I can live with a USB NIC, but it's 1 less USB port and 1 more item to carry around.
<Deiz> Oh, it does.
<basy> hi, all I have 2-monitor-twinview working OK (works with nvidia-settings), but often [play games :o)] i need only single monitor... Where to ask for support how to write single scripts that disable/enable my 2-monitor-twinview?
<VistaUser> basy can u help me
<jsunio> VistaUser: what situation did that error message come up?
<Deiz> Tried a variety of LiveCDs, and it seems to work in most of them. I like DIY distros on my main machines. Gentoo and Arch, mainly.
<jsunio> You saying it works on them but not on Kubuntu?
<Deiz> However, I like pre-configured distros on the laptop, and I'd like to try KDE4.
<Deiz> jsunio: I am.
<jsunio> Did you try Kubuntu live-CD?
<Deiz> I did.
<Deiz> No dice there, either.
<jsunio> Interesting....
<VistaUser> i need help setting up my external monitor
<Deiz> There are.. 3 distros that use KDE4 out of the box. openSUSE, Fedora, Kubuntu.
<Deiz> I dislike RPM so that leaves me with one choice.
<VistaUser> my main to my laptop is broken
<guglielmo> ciao
<jsunio> Deiz: You'd think you could just copy the driver over....
<Deiz> If I knew where it was looking, I could copy a binary over, yes.
<Deiz> But I just get a cryptic file-not-found error.
<jsunio> Diez: Does the version of kubuntu affect whether it works?
<jsunio> How old is the card?
<jsunio> VistaUser: have you set up xorg.conf file before?
<VistaUser> i just did
<Deiz> jsunio: I'm unsure of how old it is. I'd say perhaps 2002.
<VistaUser> idk if i did right
<Deiz> The proprietary driver enabling issue is present in 8.04 and 8.10.
<Adola> Hey, I have a question!
<jsunio> Deiz: Does it work on previous versions?
<serenity> already a ppa for 4.2b1 available?
<Deiz> jsunio: Unsure. I never had anything earlier than 8.04 on the laptop.
<VistaUser> jsunio how do u know if u set up xorg.conf right if i reboot i am scared i can get back on
<Adola> I have an old computer.  And I want to use it for back up...Should I make it a server?
<jsunio> VistaUser: My xorg.conf has broken before, I end up having to fix it using command line
<Deiz> VistaUser: If you make a copy of your xorg.conf, say xorg.conf.bak, and mess up xorg.conf
<Adola> I meant to say, I have MY computer, and an old one.
<jsunio> VistaUser: so I keep a copy called xorg.conf_bak
<VistaUser> yah but i dont know that much
<Deiz> You can simply mv the old copy to the normal spot.
<jsunio> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf_bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jsunio> will restore it
<VistaUser> ok
<chase>  could anyone walk me through installing a widget? i keep getting a cmake error and cannot figure it out
<simi> jsunio: about my connection to yahoo messenger, it takes more then 1 hour for pidgin or kopete to connect, sometimes if i restart it connects faster, but from windows yahoo messenger and pidgin for windows connects imediatly
<Adola> Hello?
<Deiz> Adola: What do you mean by "server"?
<Deiz> In simplest terms, a backup machine can simply be a desktop running an rsync daemon.
<jsunio> simi: that's weird.. sounds like a problem with the network?
<Adola> Ok, thank you!  I mean.. I have basically nothing more than an old harddrive. sitting in a box with crap connected to it...And I want to use it as backup for my current system
<courtjesterg> ok this is what i got the pidin im source code and the kopete source code i wonder is it just as simple to just stick the myspace protocal fffrom the pidgen source code into the the other protocal folder for kopete
<Adola> Ok...Well....What connections would I need??? (I'm on dial-up..)
<courtjesterg> sry pidgin
<courtjesterg> and then recompile
<Adola> So, I have no router or antyhing
<jsunio> VistaUser: another thing you could do is fix it using a live CD
<simi> jsunio: in windows it works pidgin, in linux is not working(nor kopete) the firewall is disabled and i have no more ideea
<lokai> um, I have 3 PDFs open with KPDF. They were downloaded to /tmp. Now I want to save them to another directory, but it says that kpdf cannot save them. What's going on?
<jsunio> It takes 1 hr to connect, but it always succeeds?
<jsunio> simi: It takes 1 hr to connect, but it always succeeds?
<Deiz> Adola: If the old machine is bootable and you can install a distro on it, then you just need to connect it to your current machine with a crossover cable.
<Deiz> If it's not, and the hard drive is the only salvageable part, you'd need to either get an external enclosure for it, or put it into your current system.
<Adola> AhhH!  Thank you!  Yes, I plan on putting something on it.  Would Xubuntu be a good choice for this?
<Deiz> What are the specs on the machine?
<lokai> um, I have 3 PDFs open with KPDF. They were downloaded to /tmp. Now I want to save them to another directory, but it says that kpdf cannot save them. What's going on?
<Deiz> If it's really ancient, you might want to go commandline-only.
<simi> jsunio: no, it is still connecting, and it is more then 2 hours since i started pidgin
<Adola> Hrm...I don't know.  It's not SUPER old.  But...It's bad.  I mean...Ehh....I know for a fact it CAME with XP on it...So, it SHOULD be able to run Xubuntu....Yes?
<Deiz> lokai: Do you have write access to the folder where you're trying to save them?
<lokai> yes
<Deiz> Adola: Yes, it can certainly run Xubuntu then.
<Adola> Excellent.  So, A crossover cable will be all I need?
<VistaUser> I DID IT
<Adola> And to just set Xubuntu up on that empty shell of a computer?
<VistaUser> i did the nvidia thing it work
<lokai> I mean -- its in memory even if the temp file was already deleted
<VistaUser> i am so happy ty everyone
<lokai> Because I can see the freakin PDF
<lokai> So why can't I save it?
<Adola> (I'm trying to get to newegg to find prices on a "Crossover wire" but, I keep getting timeout errors....)
<Deiz> Adola: Yep. It depends how you want to do backups, though. If you want rsync (Which can handle incremental backups. Such as a full sync weekly, and just the changes daily.) there are plenty of tutorials for setting it up.
<Deiz> Also, I'd not buy a crossover from Newegg.
<Deiz> You'll pay far more in shipping than for the actual cable.
<VistaUser> can someone help me how i get wineHQ or w/e to run windows progs?
<Deiz> lokai: That's.. odd.
<lokai> tell me about it.
<Adola> VistaUser: Congratz :DDD I had god awful problems wtih ATi
<VistaUser> ty
<VistaUser> nvidia is a pain to
<Deiz> I'm unsure of how kpdf works. It could be that it's trying to source the files from where they used to be, as opposed to saving from what's in RAM.
<VistaUser> Adola: u know how to get the programs to run window programs?
<lokai> But that would be STUPID
<Deiz> It would be.
<Adola> Oh, Well...Would like...Walmart or Staples have it?
<Deiz> At some point I had a program that couldn't read/write from tmp
<lokai> File could not be saved in 'file:///home/<USERNAME>/Desktop/0706.0898v1'. Try to save it to another location
<Deiz> lokai: Try saving it back to /tmp
<Adola> VistaUser: I'm not prolific.  But, I've used Wine
<lokai> doesnt work either, Deiz
<VistaUser> were i get that?
<courtjesterg> just noticed a txt file in protocal folder for kopete source code it has enable and disable switches
<Deiz> Adola: Perhaps. I'd phone first. Most stores have ethernet cables, less have crossovers.
<courtjesterg> # option(WITH_irc "Enable Kopete IRC protocol" OFF)
<jsunio> simi: any relevant error messages in "dmesg"?
<courtjesterg> they have the irc protocal off in kopete
<simi> jsunio: no just Connecting....
<Deiz> lokai: I'd tell you to copy the contents to a new instance of kpdf, but that's not exactly possible.
<VistaUser> jsunio: how i get WineHQ?
<Deiz> Seems like it'd be easiest to re-download the PDFs, if you can.
<Adola> Thank you Diez.  Ilooked at walmart for FIrewire cables...Is that the same thing?
<VistaUser> is there a command for termanel?
<jsunio> VistaUser: never heard of it, try google
<VistaUser> ok
<jsunio> simi: have most recent version?
<lokai> Deiz: Yeah I guess. Does this not count as a bug? I mean, is that really intended behavior?
<Deiz> Adola: Nope. Essentially, the pins on a crossover cable are inverted on one end, so it's the same as an ethernet cable, but backwards.
<Deiz> They're necessary when you don't have a router or switch and want to connect two machines
<jsunio> You can make your own crossover cable from a regular cable
<simi> jsunio: yes, i  tried same pidgin version of pidgin in windows and it works
<Adola> VustaUser: Use Wine.  And just follow the lil' wizard that starts up.  You have to browse to your Windows partition.
<Deiz> lokai: Yeah, I'd file a bug.
<Adola> You can?  A regular Ethernet?  I can get hold of an Ethernet pretty easy.
<jsunio> simi: I would try it using a different distro--maybe live CD--it could be something else goofy installed.
<jsunio> (sorry sleep)
<Deiz> lokai: So what'd you do? Load PDF from your browser into kpdf, then eventually the PDFs in /tmp were overwritten and now you can't save them?
<maxim__> I've installed Martian drivers (i have winmodem). It works! i can, for example, download files via wget or open sites via elinks. But Konqueror doesn't work with this connection. Can smbd tell me why?
<VistaUser> anyone know How to Install Beryl with latest nvidia drivers in Ubuntu Feisty Fawn
<Adola> You should just be able to use Adept.
<Adola> Or Synaptic.
<Adola> And.  It's called Emerald now.
<VistaUser> oo ok
<Adola> VistaUser: It's called Emerald.  I think...:/  But, use it.  It's great.
<lokai> Deiz: Yes exactly.
<VistaUser> yah it looks neat
<Adola> VistaUser: And your probabbly looking for the goodness of Compiz Fusion.  SO..Get, Compiz as well.
<Deiz> lokai: Giving it a shot to see if I can reproduce it.
<VistaUser> ok
<lokai> using KDE 3, fyi
<Adola> VistaUser: It's what I use to inpress my friends to Ubuntu
<VistaUser> lol
<VistaUser> i love ubuntu with nvidia graphics
<VistaUser> it looks pleasing
<Adola> nVidia graphics?  Graphics are graphics.
<VistaUser> lol
<VistaUser> true
<Adola> Oh, and don't be such a nVidia slave...ATi has better hardware...nVidia is just supported better IMHO.
<VistaUser> lol
<VistaUser> jealous arent we lol
<VistaUser> j/k
<Adola> Oh...And why are you in a Kubuntu  IRC with a name like "VistaUser"?  Just wondering?
<VistaUser> anything else i should get to enhance ubuntu
<VistaUser> >>??
<Deiz> lokai: Wasn't kpdf replaced with okular?
<Adola> That's kinda like going into an all-black chat room with the name "KKK"
<VistaUser> idk lol i just havent found another name
<lokai> Deiz: Using KDE3
<Adola> Well....To enhance further.  Compiz, Emerald,
<Deiz> I see.
<VistaUser> Adola: anything else to enhance ubuntu?>
<lokai> (can't stand KDE4...so buggy)
<VistaUser> oo ok
<Adola> VistaUser: AmaroK
<VistaUser> whats that?
<Adola> VistaUser: It's the best multimedia player IMO.
<VistaUser> oo ok
<Adola> Google it.  They are FINALLY coming out with AmaroK 2..Even though it's in Release candidate form righ tnow.
<Adola> Also.  Firefox...It's JUST as good on here as on windows.
<VistaUser> brb
<Adola> Oh, and do you IM?
<Adola> Ok.
<lokai> Thanks for talking, Deiz
<knusperfrosch> hi!
<knusperfrosch> anyone running knetworkmanager 0.2 (=hardy) insted of 0.7 on intrepid?
<Adola> No, sorry.
<knusperfrosch> from the point of usability: knetworkmanager 0.7 just sucks...
<Adola> I'm sorry I can't help you.
<VistaUser> back
<Deiz> knusperfrosch: I have yet to find a graphical networking tool that I can tolerate.
<VistaUser> ok what was that about IM?
<VistaUser> Adola: what was that about IM
<Adola> Do you?  Do you Instant Message?
<VistaUser> yah
<VistaUser> MSN
<knusperfrosch> Deiz: well kneworkmanager 0.2 did it quite well, only screwed up if you travel around and pass hundreds of wlans, makes the UI quite a mess, but at home or somewere else it did it's job quite well
<Adola> Ok.   I'm sorry Ubuntu/Kubuntu...MSN Plus CANNOT BE BEAT...It IS the BEST IM program...BUT, If your looking for a nice program like that for Ubuntu...Then Pidgin...
<Adola> It's the standard for IM.  There are otherones that are supposed to be like MSN...But, they suck...They really do...The only good one is Pidgin.  It comes with alot of plugins.
<VistaUser> so what i download lol
<Adola> Do this.
 * faileas uses kopete, which is ok ;p
<faileas> oh, and is default in KDE ;)
<Adola> Click what would be the "Start" button..Click Add/remove programs.  And search "Pidgin"
<Adola> yeah, but VistaUser is uing Ubuntu...
<Deiz> But that's tedious
<Deiz> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<VistaUser> i want to use KDE but someone said to hard to setup LOL
<Adola> And...Pidgin is better than Kopete in my opinion....BUTTTTT, I'm using kopete now.
<faileas> lol
<Adola> (That's why I said the easy way.  I don't think our friend here is prolific enough to use Kommand)
<Adola> Speaking of which my addy is atiradeonman@hotmail.com if anyone want's to add me ;D
<VistaUser> yah
<VistaUser> i am new at it
<faileas> Adola: its something he REALLY needs to learn. very first thing too...
 * faileas can't remember what the gnome terminal emulator is called
<Adola> Yeah, your right....I knowww....
<Adola> Terminal.
<faileas> of course, if he was using kubuntu i'd suggest installing yakuake
<Adola> That's it.
<Adola> :D Very creative :D
<knusperfrosch> anyone running kde 4.2beta1?
<VistaUser> so what i do LOL
<faileas> (there's a gnome equivilent but i can unabashedly say, its aweful compared to yakuake)
<Adola> What's Yakuake?  I'm using Kubuntu?  (I couldn't stand that damn foot anymore...)
<faileas> Adola: its a drop down quake style terminal emulator
<Adola> knusperfroshshshsh: No, not yet.  But. I'm considering it.
<Deiz> knusperfrosch: Briefly. Crash-city, which is saying something because I find 4.1 to be fairly unstable in itself.
<Adola> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
<faileas> Adola: its a HUGE time saver if you use the terminal a fair bit
<VistaUser> how i get faileas
<Adola> i've yet to hit a snag with 4.1...I think I've had maybe.....2?
<Adola> How you get what?
<VistaUser> that Yakuake
<knusperfrosch> Deiz: jupp, but i thaught it couldn't get any worse
<knusperfrosch> Deiz: just looking for the kde4 networkmanager
<Adola> Oh...yeah, I don't understand what you mean by Drop Down Quake style...Do you mean...Like...In games you press "Tab" and a lil box pops down from the top. with one of theses?  ">" and you go on from there?
<VistaUser> is there like something like task manager??
<faileas> VistaUser: if you're on the gnome desktop, i suggest asking help on #ubuntu as opposed to #kubuntu. In either case find terminal (or gnome) or konsole (on KDE)
<VistaUser> ctrl + alt+ delete
<faileas> hmm
 * faileas generally uses the command 'top' from cli for that.
<Adola> ~Blushes~  Actually...I too have wondered taht.
<faileas> there's also system monitor
<Deiz> faileas: Ever try htop?
<Deiz> I prefer it greatly.
<Adola> I use to be a Windows user as well...And (when 8.10 came out, it was a 6 month anniversary with Linux for me) I still don't know if there is one....
<faileas> ... gah, a little OT, but is there a repartitioner for systems with VERY low memory?
<faileas> Deiz: stuff like that is why i hang around here. no, and i shall take a poke at it
<Deiz> You could just use fdisk
<Deiz> It's not exactly user friendly compared to gparted/qtparted
<faileas> Deiz: it resizes?
<VistaUser> whats difference between kubuntu and ubuntu i thought the same
<faileas> ya, got a box with 128 mb of ram i need to resize the hard drive on. its currently running win98 ;p
<faileas> VistaUser: the desktop manager
<Adola> Ok, I need help.
<faileas> and what software is on by default
<Deiz> I don't recall if it can resize.
<VistaUser> which u prefer faileas?
<Adola> Ubuntu runs of Gnome.  Kubuntu runs off KDE....I know, it's hard....Google it.
<Adola> .....Kubuntu...
<Adola> Notice the room.
<faileas> VistaUser: Kubuntu, *but* i recommend trying out a few varients till you find one you like
<VistaUser> lol
<VistaUser> oo ok
<faileas> i'm thinking of getting a lxde box up actually ;p
<Adola> There is Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu.  Lots of them :D
<VistaUser> i guess i need to get used to commands and what not before taking a step up
<faileas> VistaUser: it will make your life a lot easier
<VistaUser> lol
<Adola> Yeah.  And if you run programs from terminals..You can see outputs easier..And find wehre problems are!
<Deiz> faileas: Why not take it a step further and use a WM?
<Adola> Ok.  Can someone please help me now?!?!?
<faileas> you can also pastebin outputs, and copy and paste commands ;p
<VistaUser> is there a button so terminal automatically pops up?
<faileas> Deiz: well its a system thats gonna be used by people other than me ;p
<Deiz> Aww.
<Deiz> My main system boots to runlevel 3.
<Adola> Yeah, It's under....."Start">System>Terminal.
<VistaUser> kk
<Adola> Ok...I've JUST started using IRC.  And...I ONLY have Kubuntu and Kubuntu-offtopic...How do I add rooms?
<faileas> Deiz: its a little annoying since its old, and it dosen't have ethernet
<Adola> http://searchirc.com/irc-Final%20Fantasy-1
<faileas> Adola: /join roomname
<faileas> oh yay, got parted magic working <3
<Adola> How do I add one of these rooms?  I promise it's not porn or something dnagerous.
<Adola> I just like final fantasy a WHOLE lot...And found theses rooms...How do I...Add them?
<VistaUser> i can find download link for WineHq
<faileas> Adola: like, you want to autoconnect to them?
<Adola> Ummmm No?  I guess just connect when I want to.
<Adola> I doon't even know how to connect to these rooms.
<faileas> VistaUser: IIRC winehq has its own apt repository, and instructions
<faileas> Adola: /join #roomname ;p
<VistaUser> oo cool
<VistaUser> i like ubuntu its a challenge
<faileas> VistaUser: i'd also suggest adding medibuntu - it has a load of useful stuff
<Adola> irc:// #final-fantasy
<faileas> Adola: /join #final-fantasy
<VistaUser> medibuntu is that in Synaptic package thing?
<simi> jsunio:  i tried pidgin from ubuntu 8.04 live cd and kopete from 8.10 kubuntu live cd and it have the same problems, do not connect
<faileas> VistaUser: no, its an additional 'repository' of software they can't or won't have in the default distribution
<VistaUser> oo got to find in google
<Adola> Medibuntu is very usefull.  I recommend.  Besides..Who doesn't love Google earth?
<VistaUser> lol
<Adola> Ok, I'm having problems...On the website..It says there are liked 2-6 current users...When I type /join and the rooom..I'm the only one in there.
<VistaUser> i miss google chrome
<Deiz> Err, what website?
<Adola> www.searchirc.com
<faileas> Adola: ... wait... what server is it supposed to be on?
<Deiz> There's your problem.
<Deiz> Sites that track IRC member counts often only poll every X minutes, so the data is often old.
<Deiz> Also, faileas likely has a point.
<Adola> Ohhh!   Oke!
<Adola> I don't know what server.
<Adola> That's what I was asking.
<VistaUser> how do u change theme and what not of the OS??
<Adola> How do I join...Anything?
<Deiz> Adola: If it's on the same server, /j #channel will open a new tab for that channel
<Deiz> If it's on a different server, you need to connect to that server to be able to use that channel.
<Adola> Ohhh...Well, how do I know what server it is?  (I know how to add them searching the interface here on Konverstaion)
<VistaUser> oo yah i need to get my wireless up and running
<Deiz> Adola: What channel are you looking for?
<VistaUser> got to reboot to make changes right?
<Adola> http://searchirc.com/irc-Final%20Fantasy-1
<Adola> Any of these.
<Adola> What "Server" are these on?
<Deiz> Server == Network
<Deiz> So GameSurge, IRC-Hispano, EsperNet etc.
<maggo79> hi. Are there kde 4.2 beta 1 packages available for intrepid?
<Adola> Those are the servers?
<Deiz> Yep
<Adola> [05:16] [Info] Server found, connecting...
<Adola> [05:16] [Error] Connection to Server GameSurge lost: connection actively refused.
<Adola> [05:16] [Info] Trying to reconnect to GameSurge in 10 seconds.
<Deiz> Most clients don't alias the server names to their full domains
<Deiz> Thus, try irc.gamesurge.net
<Adola> AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!THANKSYOU!
<VistaUser> which Binary packages of medibuntu do i need?
<VistaUser> ?
<Deiz> VistaUser: That's up to you.
<VistaUser> ooo is it any importance??
<Deiz> Medibuntu is an extra repository that contains packages that may be useful to you, but they can't be distributed in the normal repositories due to legal issues, generally speaking.
<VistaUser> oo kk
<Deiz> Adobe Acrobat, Google Earth, mplayer, Skype to name a few.
<VistaUser> kk
<VistaUser> anything else recommened?
<VistaUser> i going to restart computer soon thats y
<Deiz> Not really. Medibuntu's a small repository with a few oft-requested packages.
<VistaUser> oo kk
<dddfhree> i have a wintv usb tv-card, but i cant get it work. lsusb recognizes it, but tvtime says no signal. any idea
<Deiz> dddfhree: Which model, specifically? There are 13000 Google results for "tvtime wintv"
<VistaUser> brb
<dddfhree> Deiz: wintv usb
<Deiz> dddfhree: From what I'm reading, you need to copy firmware.
<VistaUser> back
<Deiz> dddfhree: In tvtime, you're seeing a blue screen with No Signal on it?
<dddfhree> yeah
<webas> hello..i need very help.. im on kde 4.0 and i got very annoying problem...  ||| all icons of programs dissapeared in kmenu bottom line.. http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/4874/nu2922sa7.jpg
<dddfhree> Deiz: yes, and it says no tv signal
<dddfhree> i did modprobe usbvision then installed tvtime
<dddfhree> Deiz: lsusb says Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0573:4d21 Zoran Co. Personal Media Division (Nogatech) Hauppauge WinTV-USB II (PAL)
<VistaUser> how i use emerald?
<webas> anybody? :|
<dddfhree> Deiz: tvtime says Cannot open capture device /dev/video0
<Deiz> dddfhree: The solution I see links to firmware, but the link's dead. :/
<VistaUser> How do i use wine?
<[360]mattzke[h]> Can some one pm me i need help with Kbuntu :D
<Deiz> VistaUser: Wine creates a fake drive C:\ at ~/.wine/drive_c/
<VistaUser> y cant i download any windows stuff?
<Deiz> VistaUser: You can download any Windows executable.
<[360]mattzke[h]> Deiz
<[360]mattzke[h]> can u respond
<VistaUser> kk
<[360]mattzke[h]> to my
<[360]mattzke[h]> . pm
<Deiz> I don't receive queries
<[360]mattzke[h]> Is there a possible way to run kubuntu without deleting windows?
<Deiz> Yes.
<[360]mattzke[h]> cause im runing windows atm
<[360]mattzke[h]> Can u tell me?
<[360]mattzke[h]> How?
<gordon125> hi
<Deiz> By default, most distributions will detect your Windows partition and resize it to a fraction of the drive.
<gordon125> are there kde 4.2 beta 1 packages for intrepid?
<[360]mattzke[h]> OK
<[360]mattzke[h]> so
<[360]mattzke[h]> if i put my kubuntu disc in
<[360]mattzke[h]> what will happen?
<[360]mattzke[h]> I'm a n00b :D
<Deiz> You'll want to boot into the live environment, and hit Install Kubuntu.
<[360]mattzke[h]> When i install it
<[360]mattzke[h]> will it overwrite
<Deiz> Yes.
<[360]mattzke[h]> my
<Deiz> No, it won't.
<[360]mattzke[h]> Local Disk C:?
<Deiz> Are you wanting to use Kubuntu 8.04 or 8.10?
<[360]mattzke[h]> 8.10
<[360]mattzke[h]> is wat im d/ling
<Deiz> Okay.
<[360]mattzke[h]> So it will work?
<Deiz> I'm booting the LiveCD now to check that my memory of the installer is correct
<[360]mattzke[h]> ok
<[360]mattzke[h]> do u have multiple comps?
<Deiz> Yes, but I'm loading the LiveCD in a virtual machine.
<gordon125> [360]mattzke[h]: boot up from cd, hit install kubuntu, system is asking for country, name, password and then it ask where to install on. There you have to choose on witch partition to install on.
<[360]mattzke[h]> Whats the differnece between Live CD and the normal one?
<gordon125> the live cd is the normal one
<[360]mattzke[h]> Partition?
<[360]mattzke[h]> as i said
<[360]mattzke[h]> just take it easy with me :D
<Deiz> The Live CD loads a fully-functional environment that you can fiddle around with before installing.
<Deiz> The alternate install CD is just a text-installer.
<serenity> and with the live cd you can play with AND install kubuntu
<Deiz> Essentially, your current hard drive is one large partition, which contains Windows and all of your files.
<[360]mattzke[h]> Yep
<[360]mattzke[h]> True
<Deiz> The Kubuntu installer will want to resize that partition and create a second one.
<Deiz> Trouble is, it's greedy. It'll make your Windows partition as small as it needs to be, which is a problem if you intend to use more disk space on your Windows partition in future.
<[360]mattzke[h]> So what it will like cut my ahrd drive down and make a new 1?
<[360]mattzke[h]> Yea well
<Deiz> Something like that.
<[360]mattzke[h]> thats what i want to do lol
<[360]mattzke[h]> :S
<[360]mattzke[h]> Is there anyway to stop that>?
<Deiz> Yes.
<[360]mattzke[h]> How :D
<Deiz> You can manually make your Windows partition as large or small as you want it to be.
<[360]mattzke[h]> How does that work?
<Deiz> It's quite user friendly, the installer presents you with a graphical bar representing your hard drive.
<[360]mattzke[h]> Yep
<Deiz> You can drag it over so that Windows takes up 75% of your hard drive, etcetera.
<[360]mattzke[h]> Yep
<[360]mattzke[h]> So if windows takes up 100%
<[360]mattzke[h]> I wouldnt be able to install kubuntu?
<Deiz> Yes, if 100% of the disk was full, you would need to delete some things to be able to resize.
<[360]mattzke[h]> Ok hang on
<[360]mattzke[h]> ill check what mine is
<[360]mattzke[h]> :D
<Deiz> Ideally, you want at least 3-4GB for a Kubuntu install.
<serenity> if there is free space left you can resize the space windows needs and kubuntu will install on the rest
<[360]mattzke[h]> i have
<[360]mattzke[h]> 183 gb free
<[360]mattzke[h]> :S
<serenity> should be quite enough ;)
<[360]mattzke[h]> So what will i have to do
<[360]mattzke[h]> ?
<serenity> resize windows, so that kubuntu has 20gb or such
<[360]mattzke[h]> I mean
<[360]mattzke[h]> when i run the installation
<Deiz> Just follow the installer, it's very intuitive.
<Deiz> Other than prompting you for your name, location, and partitioning, it's entirely hands-off.
<[360]mattzke[h]> Uhh
<[360]mattzke[h]> i jsut downloaded it
<[360]mattzke[h]> its
<[360]mattzke[h]> a zip file but it has .iso
<Deiz> Extract the ISO out of it, then burn the ISO to a CD with your burning software.
<[360]mattzke[h]> Where would the iso be
<[360]mattzke[h]> cant seem to find it
<serenity> [360]mattzke[h]: how is the file called you downloaded?
<[360]mattzke[h]> kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<[360]mattzke[h]> its coming up as a zip though
<[360]mattzke[h]> ?
<serenity> take this iso and burn it to disk
<mattzke> I cant find the iso though
<mattzke> :S
<serenity> kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso is the iso
<mattzke> Yea
<mattzke> but on my comp
<mattzke> its coming up as a zip file
<mattzke> ?
<mattzke> and cant burn it
<mattzke> Ok
<mattzke> never mind
<mattzke> What shuld i burn it to
<mattzke> a DVD
<serenity> cd
<mattzke> or CD?
<mattzke> ok thanks
<serenity> should be around 700mb, so a cd is ok
<serenity> here a video tutorial for installation:http://www.linux.com/var/uploads/Media/flash/Kubuntu-install-to-hard-drive.swf
<mattzke> yea its 699
<mattzke> Ok thanks aloty
<mattzke> When i turn the comp off
<VistaUser> how do i change the theme of ubuntu?
<mattzke> will
<mattzke> it
<mattzke> boot from cd?
<VistaUser> anyone??
<Deiz> VistaUser: Under GNOME, System -> Preferences -> Appearance or something.
<Deiz> mattzke: That depends on your system.
<mattzke> ahh k
<VistaUser> oo i mean were can i get the themes
<Deiz> By default, most systems do.
<mattzke> yea
<mattzke> havent changed anything
<mattzke> so yea
<VistaUser> i went to a site with themes but idk how to make the thing recognize them and allow me to use
<Deiz> In the event it doesn't try hitting F12 while at the BIOS screen, which will likely bring up a boot menu letting you choose from CD / Hard Drive / Floppy etc.
<Deiz> VistaUser: IIRC it's drag-and-drop.
<VistaUser> oooo
<serenity> or on some systems f2
<mattzke> ok ta
<Deiz> serenity: I wish that were standardized.
<serenity> Deiz: me too, but why should they? Is written on startup ;)
<Deiz> Not in the BIOS of my P133 laptop. :)
<Deiz> Takes 10s to finish boot checks. I have yet to dedicate time to finding out how to enter the BIOS.
<karan> how do you increase the half ions in kubuntuopen connect
<faileas> Deiz: i just hit random buttons till it works ;p
<karan> how do you increase the half open connections in kubuntu
<mattzke> Deiz
<mattzke> so
<mattzke> when i install
<Deiz> faileas: Heh. It's prone to odd errors, after which it loads a GUI strikingly similar to twm.
<mattzke> and it comes up to the partition screen
<serenity> Deiz: rebooting and trying
<mattzke> Do i
<mattzke> Do it manual
<mattzke> so i can choose how much disk space its going to take up?
<Deiz> You're fine to do it with "Guided: Resize existing partitions", which is the default
<Deiz> It'll give you a percentage of the disk as well as actual space usage.
<mattzke> I don't want it to take up all the 183 gb on my harddrive
<karan> how do you increase the half open connections in kubuntu
<Deiz> It'll have something like [Windows NTFS          ]|[      Kubuntu 8.10], and you can drag the divider to change the space usage.
<serenity> karan: what do you mean with half open?
 * serenity wants to have kde4.2 packages :(
<mattzke> SO it won't take my windows off?
<Deiz> It won't.
<mattzke> Ok
<mattzke> here
<mattzke> goes
<mattzke> the INSTALLATION
<Deiz> serenity: I want a laptop that isn't a heat-producing mongrel.
<mattzke> THE INSTALLATION*
<mattzke> lol
<mattzke> ill
<mattzke> bbs
<mattzke> :D
<serenity> Deiz: but packages for beta1 are more realistic ;)
<Deiz> The P133 laptop is perpetually cool, the P4 2.53GHz laptop is perpetually 50+ C, with a freshly cleaned heatsink.
<Deiz> Prior to my knowing that it had a block of dust half an inch thick on the heatsink, it'd idle at 65c and overheat with everything except window managers. :D
<faileas> Deiz: PIV laptops had SERIOUS heating issues.
<Deiz> Indeed. And mine's one of the worst, an Inspiron 5100.
 * faileas can actually keep his c2d on his lap with no issues ;p
<Deiz> Eh, you might fry your nuts eventually.
<serenity> faileas: for how long ;)
<faileas> i'm trying to work on a PIII 733, but its being a pain
<faileas> serenity: ~4-5 hours at a stretch ;p
<webas> is there any way to reset 4.0 kde interface? :\
<elwood> hi guys
<Deiz> webas: Doubtlessly, but I'm not sure which configuration files you'd be removing to achieve that.
<elwood> i want to try kde-nightly ....i have to remove my default kde version?
<webas> Deiz - http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/4874/nu2922sa7.jpg this is my problem.. no icons showing on bottom line
<Deiz> elwood: I would assume so. You can't have concurrent KDE3.5 and KDE4, I'd assume the same is true for KDE4 / KDE4dev
<elwood> Deiz: well so it wil bve a long day :)
<elwood> Deiz: thanks
<Deiz> webas: Is your right menu/clock/systray normally on the right?
<webas> yes its oldschool kmenu on right i prefer to use that.. sometimes i use new kmenu...but all programs firefox dolphin any..wont show icons normally..so from right all stuff went to left.. :|
<webas> i changed users - and another user has no problems..
<Deiz> webas: I think, since your panel is otherwise working normally, your window list has been deleted/removed.
<webas> ye ye maybe..hm strange how..but ..well how to enable ?
<Deiz> Go to Add Widgets, and put in a Task Manager.
<webas> wow big big thanks..
<VistaUser> i am going to go cya tomorrow
<webas> also..how to modify that kbottom line..because now my clock is on the left + all auto loading programs.. :\
<Deiz> webas: See the half yin-yan on the right?
<Deiz> Click it.
<Deiz> You can then click and drag your widgets around.
<Deiz> Also, when you're done, right click the panel and lock the panels
<Deiz> To avoid this happening again
<Deiz> *lock the widgets
<webas> mm what jing jang? :) okay i will try to lock widgets next time..big thanks
<no1peacedragon> In synaptic package manager can i clear out Not Installed (residual config)? I had upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid
<Deiz> no1peacedragon: Yes. That merely means that the configuration files for removed packages still exist. By removing them you'll save a few kilobytes per package, probably.
<Deiz> To remove them, you need to do a Complete Uninstall.
<no1peacedragon> Deiz ok thx just wanted to make sure before I pushed buttons that shouldn't be pushed
<no1peacedragon> I figure in another 10 years I will be good at this
<karan> how do you increase the half open connections in kubuntu to increase torrentz speeds
<Deiz> karan: I'm not aware of a limit.
<faileas> no1peacedragon: 5 ;p
<nikolas_> guys can someone hepl me with synchronizing kontact with the horde contacts?
<faileas> and there will be a certain point of time when your skills improve a LOT ;p
<Deiz> faileas: And then he can start with CLI
<no1peacedragon> CLI?
<faileas> Deiz: lol. actually thats when you improve
<Deiz> command-line interface
<faileas> command line interface, AKA the one true way of the *nix hacker ;p
<no1peacedragon> oh lol Heck i just barely know how to update
<no1peacedragon> ;P
<faileas> no1peacedragon: my first linux experience ended when i realised i didn't know how to install things ;p
<Deiz> My first *nix experience ended when I had installed FreeBSD but had no idea how to get a graphical environment going. :/
<faileas> lol
<faileas> i started with mandriva, then the person who was supposed to have helped me out dumped me. ;p
<nikolas_> guys can someone hepl me with synchronizing kontact with the horde contacts?
<faileas> then suse, then ubuntu
<Deiz> I went from FreeBSD to Debian to SUSE, Fedora, Ubuntu, Gentoo, Fedora again, Ubuntu again, then Arch.
<Deiz> Been happily using Arch on my desktop for some six months.
<Deiz> nikolas_: What's the Horde?
<no1peacedragon> faileas my first experince ended with red hat linux about 10 years ago i got it installed but didn't know how to make it do anything
<nikolas_> this is the webmail client we use for our corporate email
<Deiz> I'm unsure
<Deiz> Certainly anything that you can log in to can be synced with Kontact
<Deiz> I just have no idea on how to go about it
<mattzke> Hey guys how do i download apps?
<mattzke> I got Kubuntu working
<Deiz> mattzke: Through Adept
<mattzke> Whats that>
<mattzke> Can u guide me
<mattzke> ?
<mattzke> please
<Deiz> Go through the menu, Look under Applications -> System
<mattzke> Then?
<Deiz> Pick either Adept or Synaptic, and search for the program you want
<mattzke> I haven't installed adept yet
<mattzke> :D
<Deiz> Are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<mattzke> Kubuntu
<Deiz> Odd.
<Deiz> AFAIK a default Kubuntu install includes both Adept and Synaptic
<mattzke> No wait
<mattzke> it says
<mattzke> ubuntu
<mattzke> :S
<mattzke> But
<mattzke> u downloaded kubuntu
<mattzke> and everything
<mattzke> but it installed ubuntu?
<Deiz> Where does it say Ubuntu?
<mattzke> User mattzke on ubuntu
<Deiz> That may just be the default hostname
<Deiz> The menu icon
<Deiz> Is it a K with a gear around it?
<mattzke> Yea
<Deiz> Then you're running Kubuntu
<mattzke> I wanna download a prgram
<mattzke> but
<mattzke> i click
<mattzke> download
<mattzke> but under progrees
<mattzke> progress
<mattzke> nothing comes us
<mattzke> up*
<Deiz> Using Synaptic?
<mattzke> Adept
<mattzke> But there in preview
<mattzke> Any Ideas?
<Deiz> Adept -> Apply Changes
<mattzke> Ok thanks
<mattzke> that worked :D
<mattzke> Aiight
<mattzke> im going to head off
<mattzke> thanks for everything
<mattzke> :D
<VistaUser> hey
<VistaUser> anyone there
<zer0o> hi guys what was the right command to copy a folder? sudo cp - something?
<zer0o> what was it?
<silvester01> sudo cp "source" "target"
<elwood> hi
<silvester01> hi
<elwood> again :)
<elwood> where is stored the kde menu file?
<silvester01> maybe in your personal folder
<elwood> yes but in .kde?
<silvester01> maybe
<silvester01> .kde/share/config/kickerrc
<matisse> hi
<silvester01> hi
<matisse> If I want to change file type handling for .qti files but not for simple text files which my .qti is recognized as, what should I do ?
<matisse> (Or is this sentence so wrong, that nobody understands it ?)
<silvester01> a little bit
<silvester01> you want handel your .qti files but not your text files
<matisse> yes
<matisse> I have a .qti file, which is recognized as "Simple text". What happens if I change "Always open with QTIplot" ?
<silvester01> all qti files will open wit
<silvester01> sorry
<matisse> and not the simple text files too ?
<silvester01> all files with ending .qti will open with QTIplot
<silvester01> only files with .qti
<matisse> k
<matisse> thx
<silvester01> pls
<matisse> didn't want to mess up my system, thats why I asked :)
<silvester01> ok,
<matisse> well, you're wrong :/
<elwood> silvester01: thanks, i update ti nightly and get no menu
<elwood> silvester01: but now i have  chance :)
<silvester01> the file type handling is only for file endings
<silvester01> ok
<matisse> when using windoze, yes
<matisse> but .txt is also opened with qtiplot
<matisse> but I know where I could change the settings correctly
<silvester01> you can handle the problem with a startskript
<silvester01> wait a second
<matisse> changed it in konqueror settings
<matisse> or wait
<matisse> do you thought I have dolphin ?
<matisse> did you think
<matisse> whats with that file ?
<silvester01> this, must be the correct start skript, you must change the txt file programm and the name
<matisse> as you see it doesnt work
<matisse> du musst angemeldet sein bei Freenode
<yohanes> heloo
<silvester01> #!/bin/sh
<silvester01> case "$1" in
<silvester01>     *.qti|*.QTI)
<silvester01>         QTIplot "$1" ;;
<silvester01>     *)
<silvester01>         kate "$1" ;;
<silvester01> esac
<koperton> hi how could i disable this ? http://img117.imageshack.us/my.php?image=konquerorasksenddt1.jpg
<koperton> :'(
<koperton> nobodu has ideas to disable this http://img117.imageshack.us/my.php?image=konquerorasksenddt1.jpg
<koperton> *nobody
<matisse> silvester01: wb :)
<matisse> so, but where should I "put" it ?
<maxbaldwin> koperton: Konqueror --> Preferences --> Browse through the download section.
<matisse> silvester01: sending files on freenode only works if you're registered
<koperton> maxbaldwin: download section? mm i have not i have java javscript cache
<koperton> and that stuff
<koperton> maxbaldwin: i am blind where is preferences i have only configure konquerror
<maxbaldwin> koperton: well after some looking around, I didn't find a download section either.
<maxbaldwin> So I dunno. :\
<koperton> sigh
<maxbaldwin> but it's just a click of _one_ button, so it's not that much in the way.
<koperton> maxbaldwin: mm well it's not this the point because i get error from server
<maxbaldwin> oh... no idea then. :\
<acemo> !kde4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4.2
<acemo> !kde 4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde 4.2
<koperton> instead with firefox you have nto to answer to that question i think it's this cuz firefox can upload and konqueror not
<VistaUser> what is default display manager??? gdm or kdm
<JontheEchidna> it doesn't really matter
<JontheEchidna> except that one uses the kubuntu theme and the other uses ubuntu's theme
<VistaUser> so kdm is kubuntu theme?
<knusperfrosch> kdm theme? take a look at solar mania
<SkEmO> HAPPY THANKSGIVING!! :D
<acemo> about how soon should i expect kde 4.2 beta 1 packages for kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<koperton> [15:01] <koperton> maxbaldwin: mm well it's not this the point because i get error from server
<koperton> [15:02] <koperton> instead with firefox you have nto to answer to that question i think it's this cuz firefox can upload and konqueror not
<Cugel> Hello people.
<gg> hello :)
<ActionParsnip> hi Cugel
<Cugel> I'm running Kubuntu Intrepid. Was wondering how I can 'upgrade' to the KDE 4.2 beta. Any repos?
<bentob0x> lol, I was about to ask the same
<tkstka> what was the command for checking your systems upgrade number?
<bentob0x> CAN'T WAIT FOR KDE4.2!!!
<vbgunz> the icons in my system tray sometimes lose there transparency... the background turns white... on a black task bar... I see this all the time. anyone know whats happening?
<ActionParsnip> Cugel: i doubt it, i think you will have to compile
<Cugel> tray = buggy
<bentob0x> is it hard ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz: mine do that too, i'm over it
<acemo> Cugel: as long as there isn't any post on kubuntu.org about 4.2 then u wont be able to get em from repos.
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x: as long as you have the dependancies its flawless
<Cugel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/247393
<ActionParsnip> !compile | bentob0x
<bentob0x> nice
<ubottu> bentob0x: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Cugel> anyone running the beta?
<ActionParsnip> Cugel: im sitting on 4.1 for now
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<tkstka> what command I get to know what versio number my Kubuntu is?
<acemo> echo 'uname -a'?
<vbgunz> "CTRL+ALT+F1" + "CTRL+ALT+F7"  ... heh, works but is an insane workaround... thanks Cugel
<tkstka> what is a good torrent program for kubuntu?
<vbgunz> tkstka: I do not believe there is any command that will tell you -> Hardy, Inteprid or Jaunty, etc... nor 8.04, 8.10, 9.04... its something you just have to know
<bentob0x> tkstka: ktorrent
<bentob0x> !ktorrent | tkstka
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent
<bentob0x> ^^
<vbgunz> another way is to go to system help and check about kubuntu
<Dragonath> how come 'sh /home/user/nwn/nwn' works in a terminal window but doesnt work once I paste the command into the k menu editor?
<vbgunz> Dragonath: most likely the space
<vbgunz> make the nwn file executable and then link to it directly without sh
<tkstka> I once saw one of my friends who had some other linux. He had cool transperacy can I get one in kubuntu?
<Dragonath> vbgunz: ls -la shows its permissions as -rwxrwxr-x
<tkstka> and he had some cool quick button that made the desktops in to a 3d cube
<tkstka> can those be done in kubuntu?
<maxbaldwin> what's the right way to install kde4 over gnome?
<maxbaldwin> what packages?
<Cugel> kubuntu-desktop?
<maxbaldwin> for kde4?
<vbgunz> Dragonath: put it in your menu without the sh prefix
<maxbaldwin> and that's it?
<Cugel> tkstka: cube is in 4.2...
<Cugel> 4.1 has excellent effects, I have to admit.
<tkstka> I have kde 4
<Dragonath> vbgunz: it doesn't start, it just keeps hanging
<tkstka> so I need to upgrade
<tkstka> how do I do that?
<tkstka> I'm probably annoying as hell.. asking so noob questions all the time :P
<knusperfrosch> tkstka: build the sourcepackages or wait for .debs
<vbgunz> Dragonath: is it that the script nwn only makes sense in terminal or something? no gui?
<acemo> tkstka: u wait for the announcement on kubuntu.org about kde 4.2 and when its there, follow the instructions that it gives you. at the moment, u can't upgrade to kde 4.2 yet without compiling yourself
<Dragonath> vbgunz: it starts neverwinter nights
<tkstka> so the kde 4.2 hasnt arrived yet for kubuntu?
<tkstka> :O
<tkstka> when will it come?
<Dragonath> vbgunz: it might want to throw error messages into the terminal
<vbgunz> Dragonath: not sure what the issue is exactly :/ usually if it is executable and doesn't need a terminal you can leave off the sh prefix...
<acemo> tkstka: i don't know when it will come, havent talked to anyone thats working on making the packages about it yet.
<tkstka> ok thanks
<Dragonath> vbgunz: yeah it's weird, but it's not like I desperately need it in the menu, just wanted it to be easily accessible, no worries
<acemo> tkstka: i'm guessing it should be in a few days.
<knusperfrosch> erm, what's that knetworkmanager package for? seems to be empty
<vbgunz> Dragonath: you can try setting the working directory
<vbgunz> check advanced settings in new entry
<jewel_> internal error, disk drive cannot be mounted
<jewel_> What does it mean?
<jewel_> I'm using ubuntu8.10
<knusperfrosch> jewel_: have a look at dmesg | tail
<Dragonath> vbgunz: tried that already, also the run in terminal and run as different user things (I am on kde3.5)
<vbgunz> I envy you :)
<Dragonath> I'm finding it hard not to envy myself too :P
<jewel_> Ifound
<jewel_> [ 9201.032039] eth0: auto-negotiating...
<jewel_> [ 9211.056083] eth0: auto-negotiating...
<jewel_> [ 9221.080051] eth0: auto-negotiating...
<jewel_> [ 9231.104100] eth0: auto-negotiating...
<jewel_> [ 9241.128049] eth0: auto-negotiating...
<jewel_> [ 9251.152026] eth0: auto-negotiating...
<jewel_> [ 9261.176045] eth0: auto-negotiating...
<jewel_> [ 9271.200058] eth0: auto-negotiating...
<Dragonath> noo
<jewel_> [ 9281.224049] eth0: auto-negotiating...
<jewel_> [ 9291.248041] eth0: auto-negotiating...
<jewel_> but didn't understand anything
<knusperfrosch> JontheEchidna: jewel_ use nopaste!
<knusperfrosch> JontheEchidna: sry
<acemo> jewel_: please use a paste site so you don't spam the chat, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Dragonath> turns out that setting the command to 'sh /home/user/nwn/nwn' and work path to '/home/user/nwn/' results in the game starting but the screen flickering with something awful
<JontheEchidna> knusperfrosch: no problem :)
<knusperfrosch> jewel_: and your networking has nothing to do with trying to mount some disk.
<knusperfrosch> jewel_: what are you trying to mount, what do you use to mount it etc.. be a bit more verbose ;)
<francesco_> ciao
<francesco_> come mai kubunto non trova i pacchetti di skype?
<maxbaldwin> !spanish | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<francesco_> sorry
<maxbaldwin> I have no idea what he's saying. :(
<maxbaldwin> oh, maybe wait. that's okay.
<francesco_> i dont know how I can install spype on my kubuntu
<maxbaldwin> okay, now it makes sense! :D
<francesco_> sorry but my englisch is teriibol
<acemo> francesco_: http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/ you can download it here
<maxbaldwin> or if that doesn't work, try here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=925211
<francesco_> thank you
<acemo> francesco_: your welcome, have fun skyping ^^
<francesco_> ahh sorry but I must clic on (Ubuntu 7:04?
<acemo> francesco_: yup
<maxbaldwin> francesco_:  yes
<maxbaldwin> what acemo said
<acemo> francesco_: the ubuntu package is for all ubuntu versions.
<francesco_> sorry but I m not so expert
<acemo> francesco_: no problem, glad to be of service
 * genii puts on a pot of Tim Horton's coffee for the channel
<aleboco> hi guys, i'm currently unable to load the bluetack lists into ktorrent... can any one help me sort it out?
<elwood> ahi all
<elwood> anyone using kde-nightly on intrepid?
<Tm_T> elwood: what about it?
<Tm_T> aka "don't ask to ask, just ask" (:)
<elwood> empty menu, either kickoff and lancelot.
<elwood> it's a "bug"?
<Tm_T> elwood: and your ~/.menu/ doesn't contain anything which doesn't belong to there?
<elwood> Tm_T: i have both, kde4.1 from "normal" ibex and kde-neon. same /home different .kde .kde-neon but only in the 1st i have menu full.
<elwood> i suppose because neon's stuff is in /opt. maybe a link problem :)
<Tm_T> elwood: perhaps
<elwood> there is a command to regenerate menu?
<tkstka> So added new harddrives.. linux seems to see them but I cant open
<tkstka> it just gives blank
<Shaan7> I have "Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller" network card on my laptop, runs fine on ubuntu 8.10 but in kubuntu 8.10 it says "eth0 down" before i connect a wire, and "eth0 disconnected" after connecting the wire. I have a manual IP config, have configured it using KNetworkManager. Any idea whats wrong?
<Tm_T> tkstka: you need to format/partition them?
<Tm_T> elwood: kbuildsycoca4 --noincrement ?
<tkstka> Tm_T no I dont want to there are stuff there
<Tm_T> tkstka: and they have what filesystem?
<tkstka> there are movies and music and other usefull stuff there
<elwood> Tm_T: i found a workaround on launchpad, thanks :)
<Tm_T> elwood: ah, good
<tkstka> ntfs
<tkstka> Tm_T:
<Tm_T> tkstka: hmmm, and you get them mounted properly?
<manish> By mistake i lost my open office suite and now i am not able to install it back. this haapend when i installed local language pack (HIndi) from system settings. Please tell me how do i get it back. When i try to install it again using synaptic it says unresolvable dependencies. please help
<elwood> Tm_T: but your command is useful! adding to my memo
<tkstka> well I havent done anything to the hard drives yet
<tkstka> I'm so noob
<manish> Genii: By mistake i lost my open office suite and now i am not able to install it back. this haapend when i installed local language pack (HIndi) from system settings. Please tell me how do i get it back. When i try to install it again using synaptic it says unresolvable dependencies. please help
<Tm_T> !mount | tkstka
<ubottu> tkstka: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<manish> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<genii> manish: Perhaps it is still installed but lacking understanding of Hindi if it was originally installed in another language
<manish> Genii: SO how do i get it back.
<genii> manish: Have you tried install of Hindi openoffice language pack? eg:   sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-l10n-hi-in
<manish> genii:
<manish> openoffice.org-l10n-hi-in is already the newest version.
<manish> openoffice.org-l10n-hi-in set to manually installed.
<manish> so what does this mean...
<tkstka> !GParted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<manish> Genii: Can you see what the o/p says when i try to install the way you just asked me to....
<genii> manish: Does result of: apt-cache policy openoffice.org                report?
<manish> sorrt to say: can you explain in simple terms, what you mean by that....
<genii> manish: Also, my nickname does not have uppercase G, so it does not flag to me to look here if you spell it that way :)
<manish> ok i will take care of that
<genii> manish: In Konsole, to issue: apt-cache policy openoffice.org               ..this will tell what version of openoffice you have available and which is installed if any (has *** next to)
<genii> manish: Don't paste entire results of command to here
<manish> genii: it says : Installed none
<manish> genii: do you want to see the complete o/p
<manish> can i pm you the results of commands. coz the net connection is real slow out here and its really very long if i use the pastebin
<manish> genii: now what do i do. please let me know
<manish> Genii:  I just switched back my system language and other language to english so should i log off and log back in and see if something happens
<genii> manish: Just report line which has in it the *** if there is one
<manish> genii: no line with 3 stars (***)
<manish> does that mean that i will have to download complete openoffice all over again....?   :(
<genii> manish: So then to try:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<genii> manish: The file you downloaded earlier of it should still be on the computer, which it will want to use first
<manish> genii: so how do i tell the comp to use the downloaded file first
<genii> manish: It will wan to do that on it's own
<genii> *want
<genii> manish: The file will be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<genii> manish: This is if you used before apt-get or Synaptic or Adept to install it, and not some odd way like downloading the source of it or such
<manish> genii: again the same results. It got updated and then after that gave the result as "unresolvable dependies
<tkstka> so I formated I used ext2 this was first in the option
<snyderios> i've got a questen too
<tkstka> did I do right?
<manish> there are only 2 files by the name open office. one is by the name help-hi-... and other is -l10n-hi-in....
<manish> genii:
<snyderios> now i use kubuntu 8.04 with kde3 and i'm thinking about an upgrade to 8.10 with kde4.. now my question: is there konqueror also in kde4 oder just Dolphin?
<genii> manish: I  know for you pastebin is slow. But please pastebin the entire result of that command
<manish> ok
<andybleaden> snyderios: I think there is konqueror for kde 4
<acemo> snyderios: there is also konqueror in kde4
<faileas> snyderios: conqui is still there as a browser. dolphin as a file manager
<faileas> *konquiror
<snyderios> hmm as a browser i use firefox3 but now under kde3 the dolhpin isn't great.. i missed the file-tree so i still use the conqueror
<liquid> I got question, what named programs should i install, so i can watch youtube videos?
<liquid> Sorry, im new whit kubuntu.
<acemo> liquid flashplugin-nonfree
<snyderios> liquid: you need the flashplugin for your browser
<liquid> Im using adept manager
<liquid> thanks
<manish> genii: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/77407/
<snyderios> liquid than search in the adept manager for "flashplugin-nonfree" and install it
<manish> genii: i want to install the latest version abailable in net of openoffice even if thats beta. So please tell accordingly
<tkstka> I need help.. I made sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/sdc1 /media/Waret2 -o defaults,umask=0 and it gives me a complaint about superblock?
<tkstka> what do I do
<Tm_T> tkstka: /dev/sdc1 isn't ext2 ?
<tkstka> should be
<tkstka> :o
<manish> genii: can you see the pastebin please let me know as i am not sure when my computer gets disconnected
<user6> hi guy
<user6> s
<user6> i got a trouble
<genii> manish: To give you instructions on to install the latest version available of openoffice would be long and complicated, and as well only the versions which come in the repositories which are with (k)ubuntu are the supported versions
<user6> I'm try to install kubuntu in Fujtsu Siemens Amilo A, but it stop during formatting partition....
<genii> manish: The openoffice website has instructions if you are actually wanting to go that path however
<tkstka> can I make cryption to my hard drives now? or do I need to format? and start all over again?
<tkstka> ::D
<user6> ... on HD there was a Xubuntu
<manish> genii: ok then can you just help me solve this dependency prob. Then i will log on to the website and install the latest version
<rmitchell> user6: did it give you any errors?
<genii> manish: Remove or comment out for the time being the intrepid-propsed repositories. Then issue again the command of:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<user6> rmitchell: no it stuck and remain in some point
<user6> rmitchell: each time different....
<rmitchell> user6: can you still boot into the Xubuntu?
<user6> rmitchell: ahhh.... right, in a case it say "failed to create partition"
<user6> rmitchell: i don't know.... i had to try
<genii> tkstka: After install you cannot easily encrypt the root / only subsequent partitions or so. You want to do this part during install normally
<rmitchell> user6: any reason you want a fresh Kubuntu install? You could install the kubuntu-desktop package on top of xubuntu
<rmitchell> save you the trouble of an install
<liquid> that was good to know
<manish> genii: i cant see any of the proposed repositories in Ubuntu sofware tab of Manage repositories
<user6> rmitchell: if xubuntu still runs...
<manish> genii: sorry i got it
<manish> do u want me to remove the interepid pack-ports also
<rmitchell> user6, did it fail before formatting?
<user6> rmitchell: but it's better to format all and reinstall....
<user6> rmitchell: yes xubuntu fail...
<liquid> or reburn perhaps?
<user6> rmitchell: because HD was take from another laptop
<rmitchell> ah
<manish> genii: same results
<user6> rmitchell: i think that i haad to format HD manually
<rmitchell> user6, will it allow you to remove all of the partitions from the disk?
<user6> rmitchell: yes
<user6> rmitchell: no data to save
<rmitchell> are you in a livecd?
<user6> rmitchell: is now entering
<tkstka> I tried to make torrent work... but it didnt it said cannot symlink /media/...
<manish> genii: what now???
<rmitchell> user6, I assume you're managing partitions through the installer, it may work better to gparted
<genii> manish: Try:  sudo apt-get install -f openoffice.org
<manish> genii: what does this do
<jessie_morris> so I have a Sony SDT-10000 SCSI tape drive. It shows up on my SCSI controller card, but I cannot find it once I boot up the Debian Box. I'm running Etch with all updates. I already asked in Debain, but nobody answered, so I figured this would be the second best place
<genii> manish: It attempts to fix the dependencies of a package
<manish> the same result
<manish> genii:
<manish> now do i have got any other oprion
<maxbaldwin> forces it to install, manish
<maxbaldwin> nevermind
<manish> can you guess why is this happening
<maxbaldwin> download it from the site, compile it yourself?
<manish> thanks maxbaldwin
 * maxbaldwin shrugs
<maxbaldwin> you can try it
<Alex-83> Bonjour, quelqu'un parle francais ?
<manish> i am rightnow trying to download it from the site (the deb version) will i still face this problem
<manish> or will ti install
<tkstka> can someone help? when I use ktorrent it doesnt let me use the partition I selected.. Says "cannot symlink"
<maxbaldwin> !french | Alex-83
<ubottu> Alex-83: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<genii> manish: Please pastebin result of this command: apt-cache policy openoffice.org-writer openoffice.org-calc openoffice.org-impress openoffice.org-draw openoffice.org-math openoffice.org-base openoffice.org-report-builder-bin
<manish> maxbaldwin: please check this out V
<simon__> can i get help with installing the kdenetwork update?
<user6> rmitchell: i've looked for gparted but i haven't found it
<manish> this is not for you genii. for you i am pating the output just hold on
<maxbaldwin> do what genii wants first
<genii> manish: I am suspecting it cannot install those other items becasue you previously manually did it not from package manager
<user6> rmitchell: I had to download it for repositories .... in live CD?
<manish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/77416/
<manish> i am sorry but i dont remember
<manish> please tell me what do i do now
<manish> genii
<maxbaldwin> manish: Please pastebin result of this command: apt-cache policy openoffice.org-writer openoffice.org-calc openoffice.org-impress openoffice.org-draw openoffice.org-math openoffice.org-base openoffice.org-report-builder-bin
<manish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/77416/
<manish> maxbaldwin:
<manish> i have done so
<manish> please check that out
<rmitchell> user6: go ahead and install it from the repo
<genii> manish: Paste seems to indicate there are mixed versions of 3.0 and 2.4 in the repositories you are using, which is odd. However. Try install one by one.
<manish> genii: maxbaldwin: can you take the effort to explain to me what the op means coz i am not able to understand a single line there
<manish> how genii:
<genii> manish: eg: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-writer openoffice.org-calc openoffice.org-impress openoffice.org-draw openoffice.org-math openoffice.org-base openoffice.org-report-builder-bin
<manish> should i type this command in the terminal
<manish> genii:
<genii> manish: In Konsole.
<genii> manish:  Just copy from here, you don't need to retype it all
<manish> ya done so
<manish>  but same result
<user6> rmitchell: done ... Now i had to parting it but I don't know how.... there's some totorial to guide me?
<manish> genii
<manish> how do i remove every trace of openoffice from my computer and then may be i could install fresh 3.0. will that work
<manish> genii:
<genii> manish: I doubt same result since it listed previously all those as "not going to be installed". The error is probably different than before but to you looks same. Please pastebin error message
<manish> initially too it was the same : Not going to be installed
<rmitchell> user6: does it list any partitions?
<manish> still i will paste bin the error
<genii> manish: No. 1 minute
<user6> rmitchell: i describe to you my situation.... gparted report hda1 EXT3 26,75 GB , hd2 extended 1,2GB , hd5 linux-swap 1,19Gb
<manish> k
<manish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/77418/
<Nece228> does kubuntu 8.10 in my amd athlon 64 3000+ 2ghz 1.5 gb ram ati radeon 9600 fly?
<Nece228> i mean does kde 4.1 will work fast
<genii> manish: Try just: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-writer=2.4.1-11ubuntu2.1
<manish> genii: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/77418/
<manish> are you sure you want me to install the previous version
<rmitchell> user6: you can click on them in the list, then the delete icon, delete hda1 and hda2
<manish> no worries see the output: Version '2.4.1-11ubuntu2.1' for 'openoffice.org-writer' was not found
<manish> genii:
<rmitchell> user6: this will destroy all data on those two partitions
<genii> manish: The problem seems that you have manually installed ony parts of version 3, since dpkg has records of this version but cannot attribute it's origin to any known repository. this is what comes of manually messing with different versions and bypassing the package manager.
<mcxx> hi, I'm having problems with two monitors in Kubuntu 8.04 - I didn't success with configuring them in xorg.conf so I tried xrandr. That works OK as long as I have the second (external) monitor normally, but when I rotate it 90 degrees with xrandr, the refreshing of the display is really slow (cca 3s), any idea how to fix this?
<user6> rmitchell:  i have deleted hd1
<user6> rmitchell: selected hd2 .... but no operation is allowed
<manish> so what do i do now. as it is the only thing i use in my pc so i would like to have it any ways
<manish> genii
<rmitchell> user6: is it mounted?
<manish> please help me resolve the issue
<user6> i see on hd2 a lock
<rmitchell> user6: right click it, select unmount
<user6> rmitchell: i don't know if it mounted
<user6> rmitchell: not allowed
<genii> manish: You obviously previously downloaded a deb or so of version 3 earlier. Where did you put that deb file?
<Nece228> does kubuntu 8.10 fly in my amd athlon 64 3000+ 2ghz 1.5 gb ram ati radeon 9600?
<rmitchell> user6: open Konsole, type mount
<manish> i  have lost it probably as i downloaded it using a friends pc
<rmitchell> see if its listed
<manish> so do i need to get that deb now.
<manish> and will it solve the present issue of package manager not recognising it and will i be able to update that using package manager later on
<genii> manish: Get the deb. Put it on your desktop. Then in Konsole to issue something to effect of:    sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/thatfilename.deb                 But put of course the actual filename there
<manish> i cal also click on that deb so that it installs automatically right>>
<manish> or will that make matters worse
<user6> rmitchell: hd2 is not listed .... but i have a list of 10 dev
<genii> manish: The output from running it in terminal will be more useful if it fails
<user6> rmitchell: many of them are tmpfs
<manish> k
<linuxmce> hi, im having some major problems with linuxmce
<manish> so is there any other way of doing it
<genii> manish: You will NOT be able to update it from package manager later if you install it manually from deb file
<manish> because my friend is out of station and wont be returing home for a week or so genii:
<user6> rmitchell: now i can delete hd5
<genii> manish: Because the deb file will not be associated as having originated in some repository that Kubuntu knows about
<manish> ok
<user6> rmitchell: for hd2 i can only resize
<genii> !mce | linuxmce
<ubottu> linuxmce: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<manish> so if i type using konsole then it will associate???
<manish> genii:
<genii> manish: No
<linuxmce> i have a couple questions on mce, if you can help me
<acemo> linuxmce: try #linuxmce
<manish> genii: as i said is there any other way of doing this as it will take real long for him to return (atleast a week)
<genii> manish: If you install some deb file at all, whether from using dpkg in Konsole or from the graphical deb install, it will not be able ever to update it. Because the deb file is a static thing you downloaded, frozen in time, and there is no repository for the package manager to go look at to see if a newer one exists
<linuxmce> i'm banned from the cahnnel?
<manish> ok so how do i download it from a repository when the repository does not allow me to do so
<genii> linuxmce: You're banned from channel of #linuxmce ?
<user6> rmitchell: i have clear all the hard disk... it is a 1 piece of 27.95 gb unallocated
<acemo> linuxmce: why did they ban you?
<genii> linuxmce: Perhaps because your name is reserved on that channel
<manish> can you suggest me someway to completely remove open office and then reinstall it using repository
<linuxmce> im not sure? this is a fresh install and i have never tried to get into that before
<linuxmce> i see
<manish> and will that solve the problem
<manish> genii:
<linuxmce> hmm
<linuxmce> how do i change my name? im sorry but im really new to linux
<manish> hey genii: o got something in this path see whether it is of some assistance: /home/manish/.openoffice.org/3/user
<genii> manish: Your package lists are in a mess because some came from repositories and others did not, and likely some packages are reported as being only partially installed or so. Try cleaning it up a bit with: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<manish> there are many folders in this directory
<woden> How do I search for packages using Adept?
<manish> genii: do i run that now???
<manish> genii: nothing happened
<genii> manish: The contents of that directory are currently not relevant
<manish> k
<uga> guys, I'm doing some fun sysadmin work, so lets see if anybody here can help me... is there  a way to a) let a user change  the linux password through the web safely? I've seen some php script, but I'm worried that this script would be run as root..... b) share folders through the web?
<woden> For example I want to search for sdl or libsdl, but Adept just shows programs like SDLjump or SDL Slash'EM.  I want to search all packages with sdl in the name or description, not just programs.  How do I do that besides using the terminal?
<manish> i issued that command in the konsol but it seems nothing happened
<manish> genii
<uga> I want to setup this thing so that the users don't need to know anything about this box being linux
<uga> I've setup saned and others so that they can scan and print remotely, but samba is an annoyance there (domain based network with clueless sysadmins)
<uga> so I'd prefer sharing through webdav or similar
<woden> Ok fine, another question.  How do I add application launchers to my KDE panel?  Like for example, Konqueror, Konsole, or any custom application I might want?
<genii> manish: sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq openoffice.org-writer openoffice.org-calc openoffice.org-impress openoffice.org-draw openoffice.org-math openoffice.org-base openoffice.org-report-builder-bin
<uga> woden: in what KDE version/panel?
<woden> uga:  I'm using kubuntu 8.10
<uga> woden: uhm... not sure if it worked in that version, but try drag and dropping the menu entry to the panel
<user6> rmitchell: thank you ... byddy i have done....
<uga> woden: it works on kde 4.2
<user6> rmitchell:
<uga> is there a #kubuntu-freaksysadmins maybe? =)
<woden> uga: I tried that it doesn't work there is a red circle with a red slash through it when I try to drag it onto the panel.
<uga> shame
<user6> rmitchell: now i had to install from live cd or is better to istall it directly
<user6> ?
<uga> woden: that should work on the most recent kdes... sorry, I run svn trunk here
<manish> genii: this is the message that is comming for all the packages i am gving you just the first line of it:
<manish> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove openoffice.org-writer, only the config
<manish>  files of which are on the system.  Use --purge to remove them too.
<uga> woden: right click, add widget.... application launcher
<woden> That's a pretty basic thing don't you think?  How could THAT not work in a release version of KDE?
<uga> woden: try that
<uga> woden: no, it's just made more simple in the last version (dnd)
<uga> there should be a way in your version too
<woden> uga: I tried that it just adds the K menu.....I don't want that.  I want an actual application launcher.
<manish> genii: now what
<uga> woden: and sorry, but even if 4.0 was a release version, I'd not recommend anybody to run it
<uga> woden: just like I believe it was a silly idea to release kubuntu with kde 4.1
<uga> which was still half useable
 * phunyguy is listening to Everyday by Dave Matthews Band on Everyday [Amarok]
<karan> how do you format your pen drive
<woden> uga: So what should I do to fix my system?  Can I upgrade?
<uga> woden: I told you... right click and add widget... you sould have that option
<uga> even on 4.1
<uga> and htere's a widget for application runner
<neverendingo> woden: what about right-clicking a menu entry and "add to panel"?
<genii> manish: You should clean up now your sources.list file so it does not complain about all the duplicate entries.
<woden> uga:  Yea, I don't see any widgets that do what I am talking about
<woden> uga:  There is the Application Launcher but that is just the K menu....I don't want the K menu.
<uga> ah
<genii> manish: Then after that to try again:  sudo apt-get update                    then: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org                   once more
<neverendingo> woden: open k-menu, select your app and right-click, select "add to panel". should work since 4.1
<karan> how do you format your pen drive
<uga> woden: dragging to the desktop works?
<woden> neverendingo: yea that works thanks
<uga> woden: also, when dragging to the panel, make sure you drag it to an empty space
<manish> genii; how do i clean the sources list file
<uga> not on top of the taskbar or similar
<manish> i am not sure of which entries i need to remoce
<manish> remove
<manish> or deselect from the prefrences section
<rmitchell> user6: installing from livecd is fine, if you have your partitions in order, it shouldn't be a problem
<user6> rmitchell: i got a problem ... installing from live CD detect a strange formatting situation
<genii> manish: OK, pastebin result of:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list                Then I will recommend what changes to make it workable
<user6> rmitchell: now i have removed all
<user6> no formatting
<user6> and try to install from live CD
<rmitchell> user6: you should be able to create new partitions from the free space
<user6> rmitchell: its strange .... because during installation hda1 was seen like hda
<user6> rmitchell:
<user6> i have done
<manish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/77426/
<manish> genii:
<rmitchell> hda refers to the entire drive, hda1 is a partition
<user6> ext3 , extended and linux-swap
<user6> extended and linux -flat from 1,5gb
<user6> the rest for ext3
<user6> but during installation ...ext3 =hda1 was seen like hda
<user6> hda2 like hd1
<user6> hda5 good
<user6> so i have prefered to clear all
<user6> no partition
<user6> and now live CD seem to work
<user6> seems
<rmitchell> the installer must read things a little differently from gparted.. strange
<rmitchell> user6: how's it coming/
<manish_> genii: did you see the paste cin
<manish_> bin
<user6> rm
<user6> rmitchell: quite well
<vikram_> hi
<rmitchell> user6: what step is it on/
<user6> Files Coping
<rmitchell> ah, you should be all set then
<rmitchell> user6: enjoy your shiny new kubuntu
<manish_> genii: did you get the URL for the paste bin
<genii> manish: Work required me for a time. Back now and looking at pastebin
<user6> i hope it runs
<user6> on this aptop ... i got much problem to connect
<user6> now i have remount two laptop in one
<user6> piece by piece
<user6> take together with schotch
<user6> if it run
<user6> then i'll add the screws
<user6> :-)
<manish> genii: do did you find any thing that needs to be removed
<woden> How do I change the settings for my touchpad?
<genii> manish:  Comment out for now with a # lines 55 through 62
<manish> and how do i do that ... I dont know the command line tool for that
<manish> genii:
<genii> manish: So from Konsole:    sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list                     then put a # in front of each of those lines. When done, use ctrl-x to exit, choosing Yes to save the file and Enter to select same nae to save as
<genii> manish: Please do not keep putting only my name on one line by itself, it is annoying and unneccesary
<genii> manish: When you are finished with the edit and back to command line:  sudo apt-get update
<manish> genii: what next
<genii> manish: Did it finish the update without groaning now ?
<manish> it was updating without groaning earlier also
<manish> the only problem was it was not installing the ooo
<genii> Your paste earlier shows it complaining about problemmatic duplicate entries and that some lists could not be retrieved, etc. So it was NOT updating without groaning
<genii> manish: At any rate, try now the: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<manish> not working
<manish> still the same results
<manish> unmet dependencies
<manish> so any more arrows in your quiver
<genii> manish: Yes, one minute
<eagles0513875> genii :) can i pm ya
<genii> manish: Please tell what line saying "Candidate" says from: apt-cache policy openoffice.org
<manish> genii:Candidate: 1:2.4.1-11ubuntu2.1
<woden> So how do I add a custom launcher to the panel?
<woden> Is kubuntu using the latest KDE 4.1.3?
<webas> where to disable that little box that appears when i mouse over program on icons..in kmenu bottom line
<BluesKaj> woden, yes , if you've been updating regularly , check konqueror/help/about kde
<webas> :\
<woden> BluesKaj:  Is there any way to update kubunt to the beta 4.2?  is that even advisable?
<genii> manish: What says: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org | grep 2.4.1-11
<manish> genii: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> woden, i'd wait , 4.1.3 is still not 100% stable
<damian_> hey hi hello :)
<|DS|> hai
<BluesKaj> woden, so 4.2 would be even less so
<damian_> I'm from Poland :)
<dymian> linux is good
<BluesKaj> yes it is dymian
<webas> where to disable that little box that appears when i mouse over program on icons..in kmenu bottom line
<genii> manish: Try: sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade openoffice.org
<manish> genii: it is asking me to download the following packages samba-common smbclient winbind. What should i do?
<ThomasD> webas: right mouse click on panes > configure panel > apearance > tick off "enable icon mouseover effects"
<ThomasD> panel*
<mid5> Hi, anyone knows a link or documentation about configuration tv card-usb preal-angel 400u on kubuntu
<mid5> or some tv program that I can use
<genii> manish: That should be fine. It is trying to make the list of packages and the condition they are currently in on your box actually reflect their real conditions
<dymian> who are from poland?
<manish> genii: sorry i dont understand you
<dymian> who are from poland?
<genii> manish: Your computer has a list for itself of installed things. In the list is also whether the thing is installed, not installed, half-installed, sort-of-installed, and so on. Since it was made messy it does not now show true state of things. We are making it so that the list afterwards will be true
<manish> ok so how to do that
<genii> manish: I just gave you it
<dymian> how looked how many mb are downoad and upload?
<manish> as of now i have allowed it to installed what ever it said
<manish> ok
<genii> manish: Try: sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade openoffice.org
<manish> ya i did that
<genii> manish: That was the one which should help clean it up
<manish> k
<manish> so what next
<manish> after installation of those 2 files is over
<alex_> i cant install the restricted extras, i tried the sudo code for it and i tried in package manager but it wont work
<genii> manish: OK. So now please pastebin result:  apt-cache policy openoffice.org
<genii> Work requires me. Back in a few minutes
<gkffjcs_> hey guys I need x11 help, I have an intel 82852/855GM integrated graphics card on my laptop, when i boot the computer all the graphic output goes to the external vga port, and completely misses the laptop display, I've tried configuring it using the kde settings thing, and I have looked on google, for this problem, the only report of this problem was on ubuntu 5.04 an supposedly this issue was cleared up when ubuntu switched to the
<gkffjcs_> "intel" driver, but I'm having this problem anyway.
<manish> the download will require some time as i mentioned the connection is slow hence i wll paste bin it as soon as it is completed
<manish> will that be fine with you genii:
<dymian> where is in network manager table how many MD wsa download and upload??
<dymian> *MB
<daghenning> hello. now my nfs-user-server doesn't work. I think some configuration files are missing. /etc/exports is missing. How to reinstall the config files?
<genii> manish: Thats fine, however long it takes. I am online tody for another 4 hours yet
<woden> will kubuntu update to kde 1.4.3?
<JontheEchidna> woden: KDE 4.1.3 has been available since release day
<manish> ok
<manish> thanks for all the support you are giving to me
<JontheEchidna> (KDE 4.1.3's release day)
<manish> genii: thanks
<woden> JontheEchidna: Why does my kubuntu say 1.4.2?
<JontheEchidna> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3
<woden> 4.1.2 I mean
<JontheEchidna> because you haven't upgraded yet ;-)
<woden> How do I upgrade?
<JontheEchidna> see the link
<woden> yea I'm doing it now thanks for the linky
<woden> Is it a big improvement?
<JontheEchidna> a few crash fixes here and there
<woden> Because honestly, I really want to like KDE but at the moment I am finding difficulty using it
<JontheEchidna> 4.2.0 will be where the big improvements come in
<woden> But I want to give it an honest chance to grow on me
<manish> genii: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/77462/
<genii> manish: Reading
<daghenning> hello. now my nfs-user-server doesn't work. I think some configuration files are missing. /etc/exports is missing. How to reinstall the config files?
<genii> manish: OK, so again, the tired:  sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<manish> same unmet dependiceis
<manish> genii: did you get my responce. The same old problem.. What do you say now
<genii> manish: Try specifying now exact version, with the -f for try to fix dependencies:   sudo apt-get install -f openoffice.org=2.4.1-11ubuntu2.1
<manish> genii: E: Version '2.4.1-11ubuntu2.1' for 'openoffice.org' was not found
<genii> Hm
<genii> !info openoffice.org intrepid
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-11ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<genii> manish: sudo apt-get install -f openoffice.org=2.4.1-11ubuntu2
<genii> manish: Is it progressing?
<kruger> hi people , just onje question , i have isntalled ubuntu , and instaled non free drivers for my nvidia graphical card , and if i want to corect rightness or contrast or saturation is not working , what shood i do?
<manish> genii: E: Version '2.4.1-11ubuntu2.1' for 'openoffice.org' was not found
<kruger> is not workning with envy, i tried allready , and nothing
<genii> manish: Remove the ".1" from the end as my last message shows
<manish> genii: now what
<genii> manish: eg: sudo apt-get install -f openoffice.org=2.4.1-11ubuntu2           <-- note no .1 as previous
<manish> E: Version '2.4.1-11ubuntu2' for 'openoffice.org' was not found
<user6> !windws
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windws
<user6> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<manish> genii: did you see the op
<genii> manish: Yes.
<squid0> hi. when I try to add widgets from the internet, it just shows 4 widgets, which are very useless to me.
<squid0> (to the plasma desktop)
 * R2-AFK2 is away: Gone away for now
<manish> genii: so now again the same old question "what next"
<manish> genii: I think this problem is the first of its kind you are facing and it is giving you a different learning experience ... Am i wrong
<genii> manish: I have dealt previously with problems of this sort. But yours seems to be giving more grief than normal
<manish> :)
<woden> squid0: I saw the same thing
<manish> genii: so ne idea of what needs to be done next
<manish> genii: u thr???
 * rickus__ is back.
<genii> manish: I would suggest to download from http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/openoffice.org the version for your machine (32bit (i386) or 64bit (amd64)) and put it on your desktop. then:  sudo dpkg -i --force-breaks --force-depends ~/Desktop/filename.deb
<genii> manish: Yes, I am here. I am at work also researching. So not always snapping back with immediate replies.
<manish> k sorry for disturbing you again and again next time i will bve more patient
<genii> manish: It's Ok. Just that unless you hear otherwise I am around and still working on the problem
<courtjesterg> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<courtjesterg> !myspace
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myspace
<tkstka> Again I need help in mounting my harddrive.. I dont seem to get it right.. "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc1 /media/Waret2 -o defaults,umask=0" says wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error what do I do?
<tkstka> need help
<kaminix> How do I get the GTK skinning menus back in kcontrol? I can't re-skin my GTK applications for some reason. :s
<mrksbrd> tkstka: external hdd? is it formatted as ntfs or ext3?
<tkstka> ext3
<tkstka> I used gparter
<mrksbrd> main system hdd?
<tkstka> no.. other one
<tkstka> I'm using it for download
<mrksbrd> does system see it @ all
<mrksbrd> brb
<tkstka> mrksbrd: well I see it.. yes
<tkstka> but I cant use it
<TJ> anyone know a way to set the clock
<TJ> my computer always changes time
<mrksbrd> tkstka: what version of Kubuntu? 8.04 or 8.10?
<tkstka> 8.10
<huker> 8.10 is the best
<woden> TJ: Yea it's like HWCLOCK or something
<TJ> i like personally 8.04
<snowhog> bye
<snowhog> quit
<TJ> because I like KDE3.x better than 4 although im using 8.10
<huker> why u doht like it kde4
<TJ> kde just isnt for me, i like the way 3.x is set up and stuff
<huker> ok i see
<TJ> its a personal thing i like the K menu in 3 10 times better than 4
<TJ> brb
<huker> brb
<tkstka> so can someone help me with the mount problem?
<manish> genii: the way you gave me failed. Would you like to see the op
<genii> manish: Sure
<manish> genii: so what do i do
<mrksbrd> what is the error that u are getting
<tkstka> mrksbrd: the error is
<tkstka> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,
<tkstka>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<tkstka> this is the problem when I try to mount
<tkstka> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc1 /media/Waret2 -o defaults,umask=0
<genii> tkstka: What does sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc      report as partition type for sdc1 ?
<aleboco> hi guys, i'm currently unable to load the bluetack lists into ktorrent... can any one help me sort it out?
<mrksbrd> genii: any ideas why he would be that error when trying to mount internal with ext3?
<manish> genii: give one more brillant idea so that i can proceed and work on it
<genii> manish: I'm currently out of ideas for your issue, short of reinstall
<manish> reinstall what... i dont think you mean complete ubuntu... right???
<genii> mrksbrd: First thing comes to mind is the sdc1 is not actually ext3
<genii> mailablenish: Yes. However, you said you had some install file on a machine that is not there right now. Maybe try that later when it is ava
<genii> bah
<genii> manish: Yes. However, you said you had some install file on a machine that is not there right now. Maybe try that later when it is available
<manish> k
<manish> ne wys thanks for such immence patience ... have a nice day or night where ever you are...
<anger_> hi!
<anger_> how is this guarddog supposed to work?
<anger_> i tested it once, found that it's not very nice
<anger_> and removed it
<genii> manish: Perhaps in future try to keep installations from package manager only, this will completely eliminate this sort of problem
<anger_> but the problem is that it still keeps blockin all connections
<anger_> any idea how to remove it completely?
<manish> genii: k will keep that in mind
<manish> genii: want to tell you something. I am installing openoffice.org core right now, it is getting installed. Is this and openoffice.org same
<genii> manish: openoffice.org is only what is called a "metapackage" . So it is not in itself something to install. Instead it says to computer that a bunch of other packages should be installed...the ones we listed before
<genii> manish:  openoffice.org-writer openoffice.org-calc openoffice.org-impress openoffice.org-draw openoffice.org-math openoffice.org-base openoffice.org-report-builder-bin
<manish> so then what is openoffice;org core
<genii> !info openoffice.org-core
<ubottu> openoffice.org-core (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org office suite architecture dependent files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-11ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 25531 kB, installed size 105596 kB
<mrksbrd> anger_: firestarter is alot easier
<anger_> mrksbrd, yep, seems so
<genii> manish: Looks like it is one of the components told by openoffice.org package to install, along with the ones I just listed
<manish> genii: does that mean after in install oo,o core i would be able to install oo
<anger_> but I must say that setting up a firewall in kubuntu is not very well planned at the moment imho
<genii> manish: You could try but I doubt it will progress, due to it's not wanting to install the components i just earlier listed again
<manish> dont know, the system itself asked me to install it when i run the command sudo apt-get install -f
<anger_> and do I have to configure something to make the firestarter firewall setting to be loaded during the bootup?
<manish> the download is like 16 percent complete and still progressing
<manish> will wait and see if it is done
<manish> what say?
<genii> manish: The -f part tries to make the computer resolve and dependency issues, so it may yet go further than before
<anger_> at least at the moment with removed guarddog still haunting in my pc I have to manually reload the configuration on every bootup
<manish> ok
<manish> thanks for that info
<genii> anger_:  Thats because underneath, the iptables configs got changed by guarddog
<anger_> genii, personally I wouldnt have any problems configuring iptables manually, just don't know how I should do that without messing up the bootup scripts
<manish> genii: one last question. like abiword, is there any gnome app for making presentations and spreadsheets
<manish> and how is abiword when compared with oo
<genii> manish: I do not use abiword so can give no comparison. But I find the openoffice Presentation works to my needs in this way
<manish> !GTK
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<genii> anger_: You could flush the old rules or so and start again with them
<genii> anger_: iptables-restore                  or so
<anger_> genii, yes I flushed the rules but they appear back on every boot
<anger_> /sbin/iptables -F
<woden> How do you make it so that links open up in a new konq tab instead of a new konq window?
<aleboco> whois aleboco
<genii> anger_: After flushing, use: iptables-save
<aleboco> sorry
<anger_> genii, does that save the settings over bootups?
<genii> anger_: Yes
<genii> anger_: There is a nice tutorial on iptables here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<genii> tkstka: You previously formatted the sdc1 partition with ext3 filesystem?
<yodaz> is there a way to force small icon in every apps with kde4 ?
<tkstka> genii can you help me?
<tkstka> I have a seprate hard drive for 300g
<tkstka> and I cant get it to work
<genii> tkstka: Possibly, or someone else may be able to, if you say here the exact problem.
<tkstka> I've formated it and now it's ext3
<tkstka> but I cant seem to mount it
<genii> tkstka: So you had dome something like: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc1        ?
<woden> How do I turn off the startup and shutdown sounds?
<tkstka> genii now it's doing something
<tkstka> writing inobe tables
<tkstka> or something like that
<tkstka> dont know what that is
<mrksbrd> how did that pop up?
<sigp239> How do I turn off the startup and shutdown sounds?
<tkstka> genii now that I did what you told me
<tkstka> what next
<tkstka> I tried to mount it again
<tkstka> but the same problem
<mrksbrd> you didn't format it w/ext2 did u?
<tkstka> I did first
<tkstka> but then I formated it again
<tkstka> did I screw something up?
<tkstka> :o
<mrksbrd> not as long as u redid in ext3
<tkstka> ok
<maik> How can i connect with bluetooth stick to my home cinema? home cinema is listed if i write hcitool scan but how to go on?
<tkstka> well now it should be
<tkstka> it read
<tkstka> s
<tkstka> it is
<mrksbrd> can u save to it now?
<tkstka> I couldnt even open the harddrive
<tkstka> I dont even see it in storage media
<tkstka> now
<mrksbrd> did u try to do a force mount with -f
<tkstka> I did
<mrksbrd> tkstka: do sudo fdisk -l
<mrksbrd> then poste it in pastebin
<cojack> hello
<cojack> some know where'll be kde 4.1.3 in repo?
<cojack> 4.1.2 have a lot of bugs ;/
<tkstka> mrksbrd: http://pastebin.com/m6c5396c2
<mrksbrd> cojack: just run sudo apt-get install kde4.....should reload it
<cojack> mrksbrd: thanks, but I got anwser from kde develop team about bugs in konqueror and kopete
<cojack> the say to upgrade it to 4.1.3
<VistaUser> HEY
<Tm_T> cojack: enable "proposed" repository if you are in Intrepid (8.10)
<cojack> I'll look
<joe_> speaking of bugs, has anyone else had this problem with Kubuntu Intrepid? The default monitor refresh rate that kubuntu picks for my monitor is 75Hz, but it looks better at 85Hz. When I go to the display settings and change it to 85Hz, and then restart the computer, it is using 75Hz again. But as soon as I open the display settings panel, it automatically changes to 85Hz again. It says its using 85Hz, but it always starts at the default
<joe_> setting of 75Hz. How do I get Kubuntu to always start up with the refresh rate that I've set in the display settings? That includes using the same settings for the KDM login screen.
<cojack> Tm_T: you meen about "partners" and "backports" repo to unhash?
<Tm_T> cojack: no, proposed
<Tm_T> cojack: but backports will do too
<Tm_T> IIRC
<mrksbrd> type fdisk /dev/sdc
<cojack> I don't have any proposed in sources.list
<dwidmann> hrm, anyone here know how I can tell cmake to look for libraries in someplace first? It's not finding the version of something that I want it to :\
<mrksbrd> tkstka: still here
<cojack> Tm_T: can you give me some sources about you talk on pastebin?
<serenity> is anyone packaging 4.2b1?
<tkstka> yep
<tkstka> waiting for info
<serenity> tkstka: who?
<Tm_T> cojack: nah, just enable backports, proposed is more for "testing" I believe
<tkstka> mrksbrd:
<mrksbrd> fdisk /dev/sdc
<cojack> oke I'll do it!
<tkstka> did you get the link?
<mrksbrd> yea
<tkstka> it says now unable to opne
<cojack> omg
<tkstka> open
<VistaUser> what games run on KDE4?
<cojack> 91 packages to update :D
<cojack> nice one ;)
<genii> tkstka: It shows you have an sdc but it does not show any partitions there
<cojack> Tm_T: thanks a lot!
<tkstka> ya
<Tm_T> VistaUser: all games that runs on Linux, I'd say (:)
<tkstka> so what do I do?
<cojack> it's great! ;)
<VistaUser> lol can u use a prog to run windpws games?
<Tm_T> !wine | VistaUser
<ubottu> VistaUser: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Tm_T> !games > VistaUser
<ubottu> VistaUser, please see my private message
<mrksbrd> k now once in that hdd run fdisk -n
<VistaUser> how i got to pm
<HappySmileMan> VistaUser: What IRC client you use, PMs usually open in a new tab
<VistaUser> oo i got it:P
<antoranz> Hi, Guys!
<tkstka> mrksbrd: -n doesnt work
<maple1> fuck my probation officer
<HappySmileMan> Yeah but keep in mind Wine isn't perfect, some games won't run at all, some will run badly, some will run fine :P
<antoranz> Is there any reason why kate closes up randomlpy when I open files?
<tkstka> it says there arent a command named -n
<antoranz> most of the times, I have no problem... they open correctly, but once in a while, It just crashes
<genii> tkstka: I would recommend:    sudo fdisk /dev/sdc                         then now you are in the commandline to fdisk, So then N for a new partition. Choose primary type. Number of 1 is good here. After it makes the partition, choose T for type. Put there 83 as the type for it. Then W will exit with writing the new info. From here you can format it with: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc1
<antoranz> it's the third time just today
<antoranz> oh... and when it happens, I kills KDE completely
<antoranz> I get to the kdm login page
<mrksbrd> http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.3-Manual/ref-guide/s1-filesystem-ext3-create.html
<sigp239> How do I disable my touchpad or change the setting for my touchpad?
<mrksbrd> read that the steps r there
<tkstka> genii it gives me 2 choises extended or primary partition
<tkstka> what do I chose
<genii> tkstka: Primary
<mrksbrd> ty genii
<tkstka> it asked me 1-4 and I gave it 1 now it says first cylinder 1-38913 default 1
<tkstka> what do I do next?
<genii> tkstka: Hit enter
<tkstka> and now?
 * genii hands mrksbrd a coffee
<tkstka> Command (m for help)
<genii> tkstka: If it asks now where the end should be just hit enter again for the max size.
<tkstka> I did hit enters twise
<genii> tkstka: OK so this is where you just made it. So look at what I Wrote
<mrksbrd> "m" allows you to set partion size
<genii> tkstka: EG:I would recommend:    sudo fdisk /dev/sdc                         then now you are in the commandline to fdisk, So then N for a new partition. Choose primary type. Number of 1 is good here. After it makes the partition, choose T for type. Put there 83 as the type for it. Then W will exit with writing the new info. From here you can format it with: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc1
<genii> tkstka: So we are at part of telling it what type
<tkstka> ok
<genii> mrksbrd: No, M is fdisk help
<genii> tkstka: Did you set the type to 83 with success?
<tkstka> :SAD I dont know where I am now :D:D
<Deiz> Hrm.
<Deiz> Any power managers that give you time remaining instead of a percentage?
<tkstka> I typed 83
<tkstka> it had loads of other options
<tkstka> so what now?
<genii> tkstka: OK, now put W to exit with changes written
<mrksbrd> sorry I can't read today....   :P
<tkstka> :)
<tkstka> thx
<tkstka> guys
<tkstka> now it seems to wor
<tkstka> k
<genii> tkstka: Back into $ now?
<tkstka> Now I need to get my ktorrent to work
<mrksbrd> when in doubt....go the manual route.....   :p
<genii> tkstka: Did you do the part of formatting it already now?
<noaXess> good evening..
<tkstka> I did
<genii> tkstka:  OK, good
<genii> tkstka:  It should be able to see and mount it auto now
<noaXess> is there a simple way to uninstall packages with a special name.. egg. if i want uninstall all packages for openoffice.org?
<tkstka> k
<tkstka> this is little ufo for me
<tkstka> :D
<tkstka> this is second time I touched linux
<sigp239> How do I disable my touchpad or change the setting for my touchpad?
<noaXess> sigp239: what kubuntu version?
<sigp239> noaXess: 8.10
<tkstka> genii one question there is some "lost+found" in my hard drive
<tkstka> :o
<noaXess> in the actual version there is a problem to disable the touchpad over keyboard.. you need to rmmod psmouse and modprobe it, if you need it
<tkstka> it should be formated
<tkstka> and I cant seem to write anything
<sigp239> noaXess:  It was working in Ubuntu with GNOME...
<noaXess> sigp239: jep.... kde4 is the prob.. and there is no GUI for configuration the touchpad..
<genii> tkstka: lost+found is stuff it found on the drive if it did a filecheck for instance and found stray files or data
<noaXess> have same prob.. but can live with it ;)
<dwidmann> sigp239: a combination of xorg.conf options and touchfreeze is one way to do it.
<noaXess> wait until kde4.2 in january, there will be a lot of changes
<genii> tkstka: You need to make a folder on the drive which belongs to the user which will write there
<noaXess> hey dwidmann.. was up?
<tkstka> hmm I have problems to access my root
<tkstka> or at least su doesnt work
<noaXess> sudo tkstka
<noaXess> !sudo | tkstka
<ubottu> tkstka: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<dwidmann> not too much noaXess ... just working on compiling myself a kde4.2b1 .... plenty of roadblocks in my way
<genii> tkstka: su is discouraged, use sudo -i     instead
 * R2-AFK2 is away: Gone away for now
<noaXess> dwidmann: wow..
<noaXess> hey. how can i remove all packages for OO.org? they are installed on a server.. and i don't need them.. :)
<noaXess> there
<tkstka> well why dont I have any right to make a forder in my new harddrive?
<noaXess> tkstka: is it mounted as your user name or with sudo mount...?
<dwidmann> noaXess: sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org*
<tkstka> sudo mount I guess
<noaXess> dwidmann: some notes.. : Note, selecting openoffice.org-l10n-ku for regex 'openoffice.org*' and at the end E: Couldn't find package openoffice.org*
<noaXess> strange
<noaXess> have testet it also
<dwidmann> noaXess: bummer, that should have worked
<noaXess> dwidmann: jep.. in 8.04 ;).. in 8.10 some features are GONE.. :( uaaa
<tkstka> it says acces denied
<DeviN> can't figure how to fix this error. anyone have time to look at this pastebin? http://pastebin.com/m158cc925
<noaXess> also on notebook's.. sleep, standby mode, touchpad things, nvidia problem...
<tkstka> when I try to make a forlder or make a file
<noaXess> DeviN: we have time.. if not, we are not here :)
<DeviN> =)
<dwidmann> noaXess: sudo apt-get remove$(dpkg --list | grep openoffice | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | tr '\n' ' ')
<noaXess> tkstka: if you mount it with sudo.. then you need to mkdir with sudo: sudo mkdir folder
<noaXess> DeviN: hm.. bad, wrong grub entry?
<tkstka> wait.. So is that why Ktorrent doesnt work?
<noaXess> dwidmann: good thing, but won't work ;(
<dwidmann> noaXess: why not?
<DeviN> well grub went awol after formatting my windows drive so i threw in a livecd to reinstall it and revived it but now im unable to boot into windows or linux
<noaXess> dwidmann: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77495/
<noaXess> DeviN: can you pastebin your grub config? :).... will not be simple
<dwidmann> noaXess: do "dpkg --list | grep opennoffice" ... are they all "rc" or "ii"?
<tequil> hi guys, I need some help ....
<tequil> I have just install postgres but I dont know the default password...
<tequil> what is it?
<dwidmann> tequil: I doubt there is one
<tequil> me too.... :S
 * serenity goes on strike for packages
<noaXess> dwidmann: uno momento ;)
<noaXess> dwidmann: rc
<noaXess> ha need just 8 seconds
 * tequil DOES ANYONE HAD TRIED TO INSTALL OPENEHR ?????????????????
<noaXess> thats uno momento
<dwidmann> tequil: I forget, but you might need to create a new user ... postgres ... look for a tutorial or something ... there are some good ones out there :)
 * noaXess thinks that tequil had too much tiquilla ;)
<tequil> noaXess: do you know?
<noaXess> tequil: tiquilla? :)
<tequil> no ... EHR
<noaXess> openehr.. no
<noaXess> whats that?
<tequil> Electronic Health Record.....
<noaXess> tequil: WOW.. ha.. for about two day.. i visited a customer.. and his wife had a program like this on windows.. a veryexpensive one..
<noaXess> tequil: have you any link? information? wiki..
<noaXess> dwidmann: now.. to my removing all oo.org packages.. dpkg --list | grep openoffice.. all ar rc's
<noaXess> what that mean?
<tequil> noaXess: it 's open source
<tequil> openehr.net
<tequil> I want to install it ... I follow the tutorial but it is too hard.............
<noaXess> can't get the site..
<dwidmann> noaXess: remove complete
<DeviN> noaXess meaning menu.list configuration?
<noaXess> DeviN: just a momento
<noaXess> jep
<tkstka> genii:
<tkstka> sudo mkdir /media/Waret2/torrents/tor0/file_map/
<tkstka> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/Waret2/torrents/tor0/file_map/': No such file or directory
<federico_> alguna uruguaya por ak
<tkstka> I cant make a directory
<tkstka> :o
<noaXess> dwidmann: should this command not show only installed packages? sudo apt-cache --names-only --installed search openoffice
<dwidmann> noaXess: if you want it to show installed only, run "dpkg --list | grep ^ii.*"
<noaXess> aa
<noaXess> aha
<Coggz> why doesn't xsane open my device? it has the correct usb address 004:003,and the right driver, gt68xx
<tkstka> well what is a good program for unzipping files?
<dwidmann> tkstka: how about the program "unzip"
<Coggz> why doesn't xsane open my device? it has the correct usb address 004:003,and the right driver, gt68xx
<crimsun> sane permissions?
<eagles0513875> what do i need to do in regards to wifi to authenticate against a radius server
<Coggz> says invalid argument
 * rickus is back.
<unf> hello
<unf> im having problems installing amarok-kde4 (amarok 2)
<unf> apt says its a problem with kdelibs5
<dwidmann> unf: pastebin the error
<eagles0513875> dwidmann what would i need to authenticate wifi with radius server
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: dunno, I'm wired.
<unf> http://rafb.net/p/3T54rX64.html
<unf> the errors are in spanish
<unf> but i think you'll understand
<dwidmann> unf: looks like it depends on kde 4.1.3, and you only have kde 4.1.2 installed
<unf> ive followed this instructions: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2-rc-1
<tequil> what means
<tequil> "What is the httpd user"
<unf> do i need to add any other repo?
<eagles0513875> !radius
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radius
<eagles0513875> !info radius
<ubottu> Package radius does not exist in intrepid
<dwidmann> unf: maybe ubuntu-backports
<eagles0513875> any wifi users in here
<Coggz> why i cant mount a drive(internal) because: "mount point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<dwidmann> unf: erm, meant to say intrepid-backports
<Coggz> what does it mean
<unf> dwidmann, you're right... i thought i had added backports repositories but i didnt
<unf> thanks a lot...
<dwidmann> unf: you're welcome
<dwidmann> Coggz: sounds like it doesn't like the mountpoint you're trying to mount it on
<eagles0513875> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thiago_> anybody there?
<dwidmann> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thiago_> what is this used for? some sort of Ubuntu help live chat?
<Tm_T> thiago_: yes, Kubuntu
<thiago_> interesting
<thiago_> does anybody know how to net send a message from my Kubuntu desktop to a WinXP desktop on the same net as mine
<dwidmann> thiago_: I'm pretty sure it can be done, but I forget how
<dwidmann> If I could remember what that type of message was called i could probably remember
<thiago_> I tried it using sbmclient -M but it does not work as it states the winXP host name I provide cannot be resolved even though I can access the winXP host remotely thru dolphin
<dwidmann> thiago_: try using the ip address instead that
<dwidmann> **then
<bella> Uh. Alright.
<bella> I'm having a problem with one of my seperate log in names
<bella> when logging in on the other username, keyboard stops working correctly
<bella> It takes one second for the keys to respond.
 * uga reads #ubuntu... one user cannot reach backlog due to length, another is lost due to fast scrolling, the channel is a mess with users not mentioning foo: target person, and 20 different tech topics going on at once =)
<dwidmann> bella: go to system settings -> keyboard and change it ... it probably isn't right
<bella> Alright.
<bella> On this username or the other?
<dwidmann> bella: the other
<bella> Alright.
<bella> I'll see if that works.
<dwidmann> uga: sounds like paradise
<uga> dwidmann: if you love writing data parsers, sure
<avare> can speak Turkish?
<uga> !tk |avare
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk
<uga> urgh
<Tm_T> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<dwidmann> uga: I've written a simple, picky one, and I had fun with it, does that count?
<uga> ah, tr, heh
<edi_99> Hi guys, I have a slight problem. I tried to install php on my comp, and one suggested to install LAMP through tasksel. I did that and now I'm without my GUI. How to get back to my original settings?
<avare> thank unottu
<uga> dwidmann: sure. I had to write parsers a couple of times already (simple ones at least in theory) and both drove me nuts
<dwidmann> edi_99: I guess that would depend just why the gui is gone. What happens when you type startxs
<edi_99> nothing, it says that some files are missing
<dwidmann> uga: I went in very, very, very test heavy ... so I didn't run into many problems :)
<jeff__> previously asked for help with keyboard on other username
<uga> shit, bella == jeff?
<edi_99> dwidmann: nothing, it says that some files are missing
<jeff__> yes
<Tm_T> uga: now now...
<uga> jeff_: dang, we all thought it was a lady in trouble. Now nobody will help you out =)
<jeff__> this is hell to type
<Tm_T> uga: no, not funny
<uga> ?
<Tm_T> jeff__: and no cursing either (;)
<eagles0513875> any wifi experts in here
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: don't ask to ask, just ask
<jeff__> Alright
<uga> Tm_T: lack sense of humour?
<Tm_T> uga: if you say so
<jeff__> need clarification on previous comment
<edi_99> dwidmann: I think I should just type tasksel and install Kubuntu desktop ?
<avare> how do i install opera on kubuntu 8.10 x64
<edi_99> Hi guys, I have a slight problem. I tried to install php on my comp, and one suggested to install LAMP through tasksel. I did that and now I'm without my GUI. How to get back to my original settings?
<davy_> ciao
<davy_> avrei un problema di driver wifi chi mi puo aiutare?
<eagles0513875> !it | davy_
<Tm_T> !it | davy_
<ubottu> davy_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<eagles0513875> Tm_T i win
<davy_> !it
<eagles0513875> Tm_T question what pkg would i need for wifi to authenticate against a radius server
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: I have no idea (:)
<eagles0513875> sob
<eagles0513875> night
<dwidmann> edi_99: try "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<jeff__> Hey douchebags
<jeff__> I asked a question
<dwidmann> !attitude | jeff__
<ubottu> jeff__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<noaXess> what service is broken, when my keyboard won't work? sometime it stops working and then i need to restart the kdm
<edi_99> dwidmann: the only problem is that there is no internet connection on my comp... is there any good site that describes how to create a connection through terminal?
<dwidmann> edi_99: wait, that confuses me, does it have an internet connection or not?
<noaXess> by the way.. when my keyboard stops to work.. my mouse works normal.
<noaXess> any idea?
<edi_99> dwidmann: nope it does not have anything except the terminal line... i'm writing this form a different computer
<dwidmann> edi_99: that wouldn't necessarily rule out it having an internet connection or not ...
<noaXess> need sleep..
<noaXess> if someone has a hint for my question, please msg me private....
<edi_99> dwidmann: well... it's connected (wired) to a working router but ie apt-update does not work
<noaXess> bye and good night..
<dwidmann> edi_99: try running "dhclient eth0"
<dwidmann> noaXess: try switching keyboard drivers
<dwidmann> noaXess: ie: if you're using kbd, try switching to evdev, or vice versa
<mschiff> I guess its *the* FAQ of today: Are there KDE4.2beta1 packages for intrepid somewhere?
<edi_99> dwidmann: that works thanks a bunch
<dwidmann> mschiff: the neon kde-nightly packages are up-to-date as far as I've heard
<mschiff> dwidmann: thx for the info... will try them in my test installation...
<edi_99> dwidmann: now I'll try to install Kubuntu desktop through tasksel
<edi_99> dwidmann: would that do any good?
<dwidmann> edi_99: probably makes more sense to install it through apt
<edi_99> dwidmann: too late :)but if this does not work i'll try through apt. Anyway, what's this tasksel all about?
<dwidmann> edi_99: dunno, I've never used tasksel
<davide_> ciao
<edi_99> dwidmann: I'm looking through the documentation, it's kind of a GUI for apt-get... in a way
<edi_99> how big is the kubuntu desktop if you want to dwnload it?
<dwidmann> edi_99: hard to say, depends how many dependencies you're missing
<dwidmann> edi_99: could be a lot
<blip-> hi all, what happens if i reinstall KDE from the package manager on kubunut 8.04 ?
<blip-> i mean what happens to the settings do they get reset ?
<edi_99> dwidmann: yeah, the installation mark is at 0% for about 10 min now...
<edi_99> dwidmann: with 1mbps connection
<dwidmann> edi_99: well, it fits on a cd. So in the worst case scenario it could be upwards of 700MB
<edi_99> dwidmann: oh man.... :)
<e-head_> Hey, are the Kubuntu repositories any different from the Ubuntu ones?
<Tm_T> nope
<e-head_> Is there any significant difference between an Ubuntu installation with KDE installed and a Kubuntu installation?
<edi_99> dwidmann: another question; do I have to delete LAMP or do I just enter sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<jussi01> e-head_: apart from the fact you have gnome installed?
<Tm_T> e-head_: no, if you install kubuntu-desktop metapackage, except you have GNOME there too
<e-head_> gotcha.
<e-head_> So, it's basically a matter of which desktop environment you like best, and think you want to use.
<Tm_T> e-head_: aye
<e-head_> I've been using rat poinson for the last 4 years, but I think I'm ready to install/upgrade to a new distro.
<e-head_> I remember liking KDE best, so I suppose I'll go with Kubuntu.
<e-head_> Of course, I'm sure they are pretty different after 4 years.
<P__> anyone using yakuake with compiz ? i got some refresh problems
<dwidmann> edi_99: just install
<edi_99> dwidmann: apt works great... 9min left..
<enzo_5> hi
<dwidmann> I'll be back in a few, gonna try something
<enzo_5> i have a problem, my cat has sleept on my keyboard, and now the keypad doesn't work (even if i activate the num lock), instead 4 moves mouse to the left, 6 to the right, etc.. how can i configure the normal way ?
<P__> what is the benefit of using emerald with compiz ?
<administrator> mi e' permesso lanciare un help? sono nuovo di ubuntu e mi servirebbe assistenza per wifi..
<SlimeyPete> is that... italian?
<P__> is it possible to disable the plasmoid stuff ? it seems to eat the resources
<SlimeyPete> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<edi_99> dwidmann: what's the version in the repos for kub desktop, .04 or 10?
<faik> hi guys
<edi_99> enzo_5: the cat should not sleep on a keyboard ;)
<enzo_5> yes I know that now edi_99....
<enzo_5> but she was so cute on my keyboard...
<SlimeyPete> might be worth taking your numlock key off and seeing if it's repairable
<dwidmann> Nope, still no dual head support in kde 4.2b1 ... guess I shall continue waiting :(
<enzo_5> waouhhh, i've found ! gosh it was set in the settings, my cat must have typed a shortcut to configure such a stupid thing...
<enzo_5> if you wish to know this shortcut, just ask my cat...
<enzo_5> bye !
<faik> i have nvidia 7600 graphic card when i activate it my screen resolution cant exceeds 800x600 when i disebling the card then i can set the screen resolution 1024x768
<faik> what can i do? any solution?
<dwidmann> faik: try running "nvidia-xconfig"
<faik> where is that application?
<edi_99> Hey guys another question; when my comp is in screensaver mode,I cannot "wake" it up... how come?
<uman> OFFTOPIC, sorry, just a quick question. Does basically everyone in the US have vacation today and tomorrow? or just today or what? Thanks
<dwidmann> faik: /usr/bin, if it's installed, and if it's not, install it.
<faik> ok
<dwidmann> uman: well, most people had today off ... wouldn't really count on tomorrow though ... depends on the employers really?
<uman> oh, i see. thanks ;)
<faik> i found the file nvidia-xconfig i doubleclicked on it but dont runs im newbee
<dwidmann> faik: you need to run it in a shell, as root, sooooooo, open Konsole, then type in the command "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and see what happens
<faik> take a look please
<faik> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<faik> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<faik>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<faik>                   line.
<faik> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<faik> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<dwidmann> faik: yeah, ignore that, it's fine
<dwidmann> faik: now save and close anything you're working on and restart x, and we'll see how things are working
<dwidmann> (to restart x, hit ctrl+alt+bksp0
<dwidmann> )
<faik> then?
<dwidmann> We'll see when we get there, either it will be working fine after that or it won't be.
<dwidmann> I'll be back in a minute
<faik> nothing
<edi_99> dwidmann: even after the installation .. first the comp boots into the terminal... and after startx it says there is no screens found and is giving up... any advice?
<dwidmann> faik: run nvidia-settings and see what it says
<faik> then i select the geforce 7 series but shows that nvidia riva tnt and screen resolution dont goes 1024x768
<dwidmann> edi_99: xorg.conf problem maybe?
<dwidmann> faik: eh? There shouldn't be any selecting involved in this
<dwidmann> faik: which version of the nvidia driver do you have installed?
<faik> i dont know
<faik> whre i can find the latest or stable version driver?
<dwidmann> faik: nvidia settings will tell you which version is installed, among other things
<dwidmann> faik: among other things that I'd like to know :0
<faik> how ş can run this nvidia-settings?
<dwidmann> faik: easiest way would be to hit "alt + f2" then type it in, I guess
<edi_99> dwidmann: the sys doesnt even find xorg
<dwidmann> edi_99: eh? it doesn't?
<faik> the location or file could not be found
<dwidmann> edi_99: if you installed kubuntu-desktop, then you definitely installed Xorg.
<faik> i think i havent install it
<dwidmann> faik: then install it, the package name is "nvidia-settings"
<edi_99> dwidmann: yes yes I've used find commands instead of locate.. i've got an Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.old log
<faik> nvidia x server settings ???
<faik> is this right?
<dwidmann> faik: yeah, is that what it says in your menu? that's definitely it
<faik> ok i installed it
<dwidmann> edi_99: find'll work if you use it right :)
<dwidmann> faik: okay, now run it and we'll start figuring some more things out
<edi_99> dwidmann: so what should I do, I've got a new Xorg, old Xorg and two corresponding failsafe logs..
<faik> "you do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver. Please edit your x configuration file just run nvidia xconfig and restart the x server."
<dwidmann> edi_99: less the /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and then search for error lines --- type in /\(EE\)
<DivineSpectrum> kde 4.1 is sooo cool
<dwidmann> faik: well, that certainly explains some things.
<DivineSpectrum> wow
<dwidmann> faik: open up konsole, and in it type "lscpi | grep VGA"
<dwidmann> faik; then copy the output here
<faik> command not found
<dwidmann> eh? try copying and pasting it ... you might have made a typo?
<faik> bash: lscpi | grep VGA: command not found
<dwidmann> faik: I find it *EXTREMELY* odd that lspci isn't installed
<dwidmann> faik: install the package pciutils
<TheFuzzball> dwidmann: it is, you spelt it wrong :p
<TheFuzzball> lspci | grep VGA
<dwidmann> TheFuzzball: ah, so I made the typo ...
<dwidmann> my hands hate me :(
<TheFuzzball> happens to the best of us :)
<faik> i dont find this package
<dwidmann> faik: see above ... that is, [18:02] <TheFuzzball> lspci | grep VGA
<dwidmann> faik: I typod it
<faik> ok i got it
<faik> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a2)
<edi_99> dwidmann so this is what it says: markers -- probed ... something is not implemented, then failed to load module fglrx and finally no drivers available  and fatal server error: no screens found
<dwidmann> faik: okay, and now this command in konsole: "dpkg --list | grep ^ii.*nvidia-glx-.*
<dwidmann> (without the quote...)
<faik> this? dpkg --list | grep ^ii.*nvidia-glx-.*
<dwidmann> edi_99: try mv'ing your xorg.conf file so it can attempt to autodetect it
<dwidmann> faik: yes
<faik> ii  nvidia-glx-new                             169.12+2.6.24.14-21.51            NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver
<dwidmann> faik: hrm, which version of (k)ubuntu are you running?
<edi_99> dwidmann: where to exactly?
<dwidmann> edi_99: anywhere you please
<faik> 8.04
<dwidmann> faik: mmkay ... mind pastebinning the contents of the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dwidmann> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<faik> all of the contents?
<dwidmann> faik: yes please
<edi_99> dwidmann: should I try to reboot?
<dwidmann> edi_99: shouldn't be necessary, just startx after you move it
<faik> ok
<edi_99> dwidmann: nope, still the same, failed to load module fglrx (module does not exist), no drivers available
<dwidmann> edi_99: that's most frustrating, try removing xserver-xorg-video-fglrx
<faik> This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
<faik> It is not supported in any way.
<faik> Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.
<dwidmann> !paste | faik
<ubottu> faik: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<faik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/77550/
<faik> sorry very much
<faik> i didnt knew
<edi_99> dwidmann: seems there is no such file
<dwidmann> faik: seems this is where it ran into trouble, now we need to find out why ... "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<TJ> my clock will not stay set... i did  a sudo hwclock --debug and  these are the results........
<dwidmann> faik: try running "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx", then restarting X
<dwidmann> edi_99: it's a package
<TJ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/77553/
<edi_99> dwidmann: oh...my bad... should it be located in /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver...?
<dwidmann> edi_99: really, it's a package, when I said remove it I meant with apt :P
<TJ> anyone know?
<edi_99> dwidmann: :) oh man... I'm sorry
<faik> nothing is the same again
<dwidmann> TJ: what does it get unset to?
<dwidmann> TJ: and how often?
<TJ> dwidmann: every time i set it, its currently 6:26 pm and my clock has 1:20
<TJ> pm
<dwidmann> faik: run nvidia-settings and see if it still won't
<dwidmann> TJ: strange ... you could set a cron job to fix the time when it does it maybe?
<dwidmann> TJ: (not a fix but a nice bandaid, if that'll work)
<TJ> dwidmann:  how do i do that
<faik> you do not appear to be using the nvidia driver....
<edi_99> dwidmann: couldn't find package
<dwidmann> faik: that's really strange seeing as you have it installed, and after running nvidia-xconfig it should be enabled.
<dwidmann> TJ: well, type in sudo -s; export EDITOR=kate; crontab -e
<TJ> dwidmann: i just set it up in the settings to set time automatically.. imma see if this works
<dwidmann> TJ: then you'll need a cron line for it ... the command will be something like "ntpdate north-america.pool.ntp.org"
<dwidmann> TJ: you might want to use a different time server, I don't know
<edi_99> dwidmann: should I try to autoremove xserver-xorg-video?
<dwidmann> edi_99: umm, doesn't matter, that's just a metapackage
<edi_99> dwidmann: and then?
<dwidmann> edi_99: try to startx again
<dwidmann> faik: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<faik> ok
<edi_99> dwidmann: everything is exactly the same...
<dwidmann> edi_99: huh? how's that ... it can't possibly be trying to use fglrx after it having been completely removed
<faik> dwidman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77555/
<edi_99> dwidmann: the output after the startx is exactly the same ...
<dwidmann> edi_99: do a dpkg --list xserver-xorg-video-fglrx
<edi_99> dwidmann: you know what..let's call it a night.. I'm so frustrated I cant't stand being behind a comp anymore..
<edi_99> dwidmann: thanks for all your help
<dwidmann> kay edi_99, night
<edi_99> dwidmann: thanks again, night
<dwidmann> faik: well, now we have a pretty good idea of why you're getting the low res
<faik> realy?
<dwidmann> faik: hit alt+f2 and run "kdesudo kate"
<dwidmann> faik: then open /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<faik> i didnt have install this
<dwidmann> faik: replace the contents with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/http://paste.ubuntu.com/77557/
<dwidmann> faik: eh? don't have what?
<faik> kdesudo kate
<dwidmann> faik: you should. They're both installed by default.
<faik> nope
<dwidmann> ... that's just plain weird.
<dwidmann> faik: open up Konsole, and type in "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<faik> why installink kubuntu desktop? i have gnome and this desktop dind help us to solve my problem?
<dwidmann> faik: well, that explains some things ... we make certain assumptions when you're in #kubuntu you see
<dwidmann> faik: now that I know that ... run gksudo gedit instead
<faik> ok
<faik> dwidmann: do you pastebin again xorg.conf?
<dwidmann> faik: and like I was saying earlier,  open the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and replace it's contents with http://paste.ubuntu.com/http://paste.ubuntu.com/77557/
<faik> Ubuntu Pastebin
<faik> The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist.
<faik> dwidmann: do you pastebin again xorg.conf?
<dwidmann> It should exist ...
<dwidmann> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/19358
<dwidmann> oh, wait, I see what was done now ... though I'm not quite sure how I did it a minute ago ....
<dwidmann> that url was all #$!@#$ up.
<faik> i have paste and save it
<dwidmann> faik: okay, restart x again and we'll see how it looks
<dwidmann> faik:
<dwidmann> faik: erm, better yet, do a full reboot
<faik> ok
<tihomir> hello, can anybody help me with getting dual-head with fglrx to work?
#kubuntu 2008-11-28
<aes52> Hi does anyone have CTRL-ALT-PLUS working to change resolution?
<alpha> yeah
<alpha> or ctrl+alt+moin
<aes52> do you use nvidia?
<aes52> mine doesn't seem to work
<alpha> yeah
<aes52> but I have nvidia-autoselect only in xorg.conf
<alpha> i use nvidia but for change resolution
<aes52> for your monitor
<aes52> do you have Modes "nvidia-auto-select" in xorg.conf
<alpha> sory i use Gnome
<alpha> so you can seen the NVIDIA X server setting
<alpha> in configuration pannel
<aes52> if you do cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aes52> wait
<alpha> and go in the resolution change if you want
<aes52> $cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Modes
<aes52> what comes up ?
<alpha> save the xorg.config in the menu of nvidia x serv setting
<alpha> and restar xeserv
<faik> dwidmann: now the screen has zoom. i can ry-un the nvidia x server settings
<aes52> how do you get CTRL-ALT-PLUS and CTRL-ALT-MINUS zoom to work in 8.10 with NVIDIA in KDE
<dwidmann> faik: it has zoom?
<faik> yes
<ahmos> hi how i can rename a partition on kubuntu intrepid ibex
<dwidmann> faik:  is this good, or bad?
<faik> bad
<faik> anyway i check this tomorrow im going to bed good night to all and especially to dwidmann
<dwidmann> night faik, and good luck
<faik> good night dwidmann see you later thanks a lot for your help
<faik> bye
<myth> is anyone in here?
<mister-tea> my sound works fine with everything except mpegs and wmv files, I checked in alsa and found video muted, I unmuted but still no sound, any ideas?
<maxbaldwin> wmv is windows, I think.
<mister-tea> I'm playing them with totem
<mister-tea> I loaded the codecs to allow them to play but no sound though
<administrator> #ubuntu.it
<mister-tea> when I test movie playback sounds in my sounds settings I get this error: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open audio device for playback.
<mister-tea> never mind I fixed it
<oracle_> no medium found no volume groups found?
<administrator_> #ubuntu.it
<oracle_> yes
<mister-tea> oracle_: I found the problem and fixed it
<mister-tea> just tested it and works fine
<kavok3> I'm trying to activate the Nvidia 177 driver via the Hardware Drivers utility, when I click activate I get maybe a second of dialog about downloading or something but nothing happens after that. My laptop is stuck in 800x600.
<mister-tea> !Nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kavok3> There is a built in tool for activiting the drivers, it does not work. !NotBeingHelpful
<mister-tea> forgive me for trying
<kavok3> The link you provide has no section for 8.10 Nvidia Kubuntu and the old section tells me to use the tool which I am attempting to use and does not work.
<oracle_> think you
<BluesKaj> kavok3, have you tried installing nvidia-glx-177 using adept ?
<kavok3> I have not, would I have to?
<BluesKaj> I think that;s the driver you need
<kavok3> Searching for"nvidia" in Adept brings up the Hardware Drivers tool, which says "Installed" ?
<BluesKaj> kavok3, I recommend that you try the Synaptic package manager for driver installation in this case .
<kavok3> After doing a fetch lists or whatever it seems to be showing up after a search now.
<BluesKaj> be specific . nvidia-glx-177
<kavok3> Specific didn't work earlier either. This is a fresh install. I assumed that it would fetch the most recently list on the first boot up
<BluesKaj> did you install synaptic ?
<kavok3> No I just did a fetch list on Adept, trying to install 177 now
<BluesKaj> synaptic is better than adept in some ways IMO , especially  with dependencies
<mister-tea> Kohlrabi:
<mister-tea> sorry
<kavok3> Well I got a fatal error about kmix crashing
<mister-tea> kavok3:  If that doesn't work I found this for intrepid http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nvidia-177-kernel-source
<kavok3> Is Adept what Im supposed to use to handle updates? How do I check for updates?
<BluesKaj> kavok3, in the terminal type or copy and paste , sudo apt-get update
<ncfi1013> what is the key combination that is for killing apps that are open
<kavok3> I made a pact with myself to never use a console on an ubuntu variant unless it was a last resort :] If I want to use the console ill get gentoo
<ncfi1013> i have an app that is open that won't close
<kavok3> Alright I seem to have the graphics driver working. Now for the wireless
<BluesKaj> well, that's your mistaken choice IMO , it's also a pact that really doesn't make much difference to anyone here ...we all use the shell sometimes due it's power and ease of use .
<kavok3> I've figured out how to use Adept for updates though, thanks.
<casefinanzait> ciao
<casefinanzait> parlate italiano?
<mister-tea> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<devin> need alil help i have a windows drive under sdb1 but im unable to boot into it under grub, here is a a pastebin of my menus.lst http://pastebin.com/m609a9152
<casefinanzait> ok thanks
<MrInternet> I keep getting warnings about CPU temperature, is there any way to monitor it?
<long> 有人吗？
<kevin__> ok ill try another, when i turn my computer on the only working mode is low graphics mode and even then only a KDE session will work, gnome sessions have scrambled graphics
<kevin__> ok thats not another for in here sorry
<kalinda_> hey, does anyone know if there will be any KDE 4.2 beta packages?
<jabrroa> sup
<jabrroa> happy thanksgiving!!
<JontheEchidna> kalinda_: there will be, but first we need to finish the ones for Jaunty. Then we can work on backporting to Intrepid
<DivineSpectrum> eat the tack-in
<DivineSpectrum> happy thanksgivin to everyone from italy
<zyx> hey, hey!
<DivineSpectrum> it's possible to compile kdenlive 0.7 on kubuntu 8.10?
<ubuntu_> como puedo cambiar el diseño del escritorio
<DivineSpectrum> ubuntu_: viva zapatero
<fer> hello anyone can tell me what channel is for new kubuntu users (kde intrepid)
<JontheEchidna> fer: This channel ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Ask away, and if anybody is around who knows the answer to your question they will most likely answer
<fer> ok thanks
<kalinda_> JontheEchidnaL Ah, thanks. I understand. I just wanted to know what was up with that
<fer> i got some problems with my kde since i upgraded to 8.10
<fer> first of all how can I enable my desktop again
<JontheEchidna> enable your desktop?
<fer> mmm
<JontheEchidna> You mean the thingy that shows the folders on your desktop?
<fer> in the last version i have all my icons in desktop, now i can't
<JontheEchidna> Click the icon in the upper right hand corner of the screen, select add widgets
<JontheEchidna> add a folderview widget from that dialog
<JontheEchidna> Hover over the folderview and select the wrench which will bring up the folderview config
<JontheEchidna> From tehre you can set it to display the contents of your ~/Desktop folder
<fer> done!! ty
<zyx> ooo...it's buggy
<pan2342> which one would u prefer intel core duo or amd turion x2?
<zyx> oops
<mister-tea> which are you sending me lol
<zyx> anyone know how to activate the proprietary nvida drivers?
<zyx> er
<zyx> kubuntu 8.10 on AMD64
<mister-tea> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nvidia-177-kernel-source
<mister-tea> you didn't say witch nvidia
<fer> ok next question, if you check this picture http://www.nemgf.com/kubuntudesktop.jpg , you can see inside the panel some icons (firefox, amarok, thunderbird), that was in 8.04 in 8.10 i haven't. I want those icons back.
<zyx> no, I didn't
<zyx> good point
<mister-tea> thats the link for the 177
<zyx> look, I'm clueless
<zyx> just installed for shits and giggles
<mister-tea> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<JontheEchidna> fer: right-click the icons in the KMenu and select "add to panel"
<zyx> okay. Just for giggles
<JontheEchidna> zyx: Open up KMenu -> System -> Restricted Drivers manager
<mister-tea> which card do you have
<zyx> dunno
<zyx> and the option I see is "system settings"
<zyx> no obvious 'restricted drivers manager'
<tkstka> hmm it seems I dont have 8.10 I have 8.04 how do I upgrade?
<JontheEchidna> zyx: in the applications tab there should be a system submenu
<mister-tea> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<JontheEchidna> tkstka: We are closing this bug report because it lacks the information we need to investigate the problem, as described in the previous comments. Please reopen it if you can give us the missing information, and don't hesitate to submit bug reports in the future. To reopen the bug report you can click on the current status, under the Status column, and change the Status back to "New". Thanks again!
<JontheEchidna> oops
<zyx> okay, found it
<fer> I tried b4, just open the program, right click doesn't work
<JontheEchidna> stupid klipper:
<JontheEchidna> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> tkstka: ^
<zyx> when I click "activate," nothing happens
<JontheEchidna> weird
<zyx> yeah
<zdz> Who can help me? My "Knetworkmanager" set static-ip but it can't work!
 * mister-tea wonders what is up with the three letter nicks
<zdz> And my adept manager's font-size is very large,but else anything is ok
<zyx> who's got time for more than three, mister-tea?
<zyx> other than you and JontheEchidna
<mister-tea> zyx: open konsole and type lspci that should list your card
<JontheEchidna> heh
<mister-tea> we use auto complete so no nick is too long
<zyx> Sorry, the package "udev 124-9" failed to install or upgrade.
<zyx> a well-mannered error message
<zyx> lemme reboot and see
 * mister-tea oh man windows users
<fer> oh, yesterday i wanted change some keyboards shortcuts, i went to System Settings/General/Computer Administration/Keyboard & Mouse then click Keyboard Shortcuts and it freezes
<zdz> it's better than i,my System Settings can't open now,hehe
<fer> Warning - KWin: Window with title "Keyboard & Mouse" - System Settings is not responding. This window belong to application systemsettings
<zyx> hmm.
<zyx> dunno if it worked
<zyx> but I think I might have 24-bit color now
<zdz> my firefox always can't open ,"firefox already run" why?
<Dr_willis_> firefox has some sort of 'lock' file in the .mozilla directroy i recall.. only oneinstance is allowed to run at a time
<Dr_willis_> some times if it crashes that lock file dosent get removed
<zyx> ohh, pretty
 * zyx just dragged a window for the first time
<Dr_willis_> Not srue why firefox is so specual it needs that sort of a lock
<zdz> but i always happen this except new reboot
<tomus> Can we trust the kubuntu-8.10-dvd-amd64.iso available via bitTorrent?
<tkstka> doesnt work.. I cant upgrade to 8.10
<tkstka> :C
 * mister-tea thinks Dr_willis_ help is great .... spelling  um so so
<tkstka> kdesudo "abept_manager --dist-upgrade" doesnt work
<JontheEchidna> tkstka: abept?
<tomus> I need a dvd iso, because I don't have any CDs
<JontheEchidna> Should be: kdesudo "adept_manager --dist-upgrade"
<tkstka> JontheEchidna: ya
<tkstka> it worked
<tkstka> lol
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<tkstka> :)
<billyd> Hello :-)
<tkstka> JontheEchidna:  could you help with the next step.. It says there should be some upgrade button but I dont seem to find it anywhere :D
<JontheEchidna> tkstka: make sure your install is fully up-to-date, the upgrade button won't appear otherwise
<tkstka> hmm
<tkstka> how do I know that?
<tomus> I see a reference to a dvd on amazon, does anyone know the md5?
<Dr_willis_> Huh?
<tomus> got it, it's here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/release/MD5SUMS
<Dr_willis_> All the iso's are avail as torrents
<tomus> thank you tomus
<zdz> why my some system application font-size is so big?
<tomus> from what I'm reading on kubuntu.org, it looks like 8.10 doesn't have KDE 3.5 anymore... and last I looked KDE 4.1 was still alpha quality, what's going on here?
<Toph> i'm running Kubuntu 8.10 with KDE 4.x   where do I find the Run Command?
<Toph> in previous KDE's it was always under the K menu,, i don't see it in KDE 4
<billyd> If KDE 4.2 doesn't cure a lot of problems an 9.04 isn't rumored to, I may have to go back to the drafting table.  Obviously 8.10 with Firefox isn't ready for prime time - to many circulocutions
<Toph> my Firefox showed up as 'Web Browser' under my K menu
<JontheEchidna> Toph: Alt + F2, or you can right-click on the desktop and select run command from there
<harolddong> I know a lot of people still have problems with 4.1 but it works pretty great for me since I updated to intrepid
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I would in no way call KDE 4.1 alpha either
<Toph> JontheEchidna: ok, thanks,, i thought there may be another method
<billyd> I added another pdf viewer (xpdf?) and it comes up as default pdf viewer.  One of the joys of 8.04 is that I can no longer print both side of a sheet of paper - evidently No choise to use odd and even pages in advancement
<Toph> JontheEchidna: in the Run Command box, does one use kdesu, or will Sudo work?
<JontheEchidna> kdesudo
<billyd> evidently Ocular is default viewer if no other viewer is installed
<Toph> JontheEchidna: ok,, thanks
<tomus> Toph: I don't know why they're trying to push 4.1 on us, it still has major issues.  The panel is unstable, and almost impossible to customize, just for starters... I can only conclude that they're hoping to kill KDE and get everyone to switch to gnome out of frustration.
<Toph> tomus: i'm just messing with it to see if i can adjust to it,,, not sure if i will endure
<harolddong> I wouldnt call the panel being not ver customizable a "major issue though"
<harolddong> the system tray rendering is a little off
<tomus> Toph: best of luck.  not sure if any users will be left by the time 4.x is usable
<harolddong> and it needs more options but it runs really well now
<billyd> Lots crap doesn't work.  You got majot problems getting Firefox to work.  You shouldn't ave to diddle all sorts of config files and even them you got problems. I can even print mail from hotmail
<billyd> And remaning "devices" doesn't help
<zdz> which is the network-manager-tool better?
<tomus> harolddong: I spent hours trying to get the panel on the side of the window, and when I got it all in place it crashed on me.... then popped back up on the bottom again
<harolddong> I personally havent had to diddle with anything is my point
<billyd> What was eth0 is npow eth1
<billyd> Still can't fiind a lot of stuff
<tomus> harolddong: if they haven't even got something as basic and fundamental as a usable panel, why do they think it's ready?
<harolddong> well I dont know what to tell you
<harolddong> my experience has been pretty smooth
<randy> hows all
<harolddong> now having said that, I am really looking forward to 4.2 obviously because the nightlies are pretty enticing
<billyd> Just hope Strigi is gone - can't understand what it did other than gobble up file space.
<harolddong> I havent really had a lot of crashes on 4.1
<tomus> harolddong: I guess it might be okay if you don't care how it's set-up and don't breath on it.
<harolddong> but then again I have been trying to move the panel change it because they have said over and over that it still needs work
<harolddong> I personalize my desktop just like you I just havent had the same experince
<harolddong> I mean why, when they have said that the panel is specifically a place needs work, would someone get pissed when it crashes when they try and mkae it jump through hoops?
<harolddong> I'm not saying play with your settings, I'm saying you should expect crashes when you mess with something that is a known weak spot
 * JontheEchidna personally hasn't had crashes even if he moves the panel around
<harolddong> yeah and again I really havent had any major crashes with 4.1 either
<harolddong> but I had tons with every previous build
<harolddong> so I'd say 4.1 is pretty damn smooth from my perspective
<JontheEchidna> I think I've had it crash twice since 4.1.0 period
<billyd> If 9.04 isn't a lot better. I got SUSE 10.3 and 11.0 32 bits CD's for old Dell 340
<billyd> I've had problems with 8.10 than anythinf since I went to Kubuntu at 6.10
<tomus> I get the impression that the KDE guys want to go it alone on everything.  No Firefox integration, they've got their own browser (which is a joke), no compiz integration, they've got their own composting manager (which is a joke).  I think this is why all the distros are gnome based first, with KDE as a bastard stepchild...  now they're pushing this half-baked junk on us.  It's like they don't want any users, just want to play with cool stuff without any press
<tomus> My money says kubuntu brings back 3.5 in the next version
<harolddong> a case could be made for firefox but compiz integration is silly
<tomus> harolddong: how so?
<harolddong> I think the way they want to do compositing in kde 4 is a much better idea
<maxbaldwin> ok... so my graphics aren't working the way they should, but they were before the official release. ATI accelerated graphics card
<maxbaldwin> I'm trying to play bzflag, teeworlds, etc.
<billyd> Firefox has too many people to be ignored and as you say Konqueror is a joke
<harolddong> because you bring compiz you're using a totally seperate thing for somehting that should be done by the window manager
<billyd> Trying to push out Koffice when most people are using Open Office and will continue to do is is wasteful of resources
<harolddong> I've had more problems trying to get compiz to work right than with anythingelse in linux
<billyd> I acutally switched maybeck using RedHat when I couldn't get Gnome dialer to work.  I can understand Kppp
<billyd> And I left FC when a Monarch tech put the badmouth on it.  I was having lots of problemd and guy said anything was better than FC 4
<billyd> Ni Ni
<tomus> harolddong: that's true it compiz can be a problem, but it's gotten better.... and much of the problem is only on KDE.  So now we've got to wait for their composing manager to mature when compiz is already here.
<faileas> tomus: er... actually gnome has its own browser too. no one uses it either
<JontheEchidna> The thing is that Firefox takes steps to integrate with Gnome
<harolddong> what's th kde compositing manager really missing at this point?
<harolddong> besides cube ot some other crazy effects
<tomus> faileas: there's no problem with doing your own browser, but ignoring firefox is stupid
<harolddong> it works, that's pretty much the first step
<faileas> tomus: er. my firefox looks well integrated with kde. same look and feel, and i can set it as the default for opening files... come to think of it.
<harolddong> yeah I dunno what exactly you want as far as firefox integration, aside from them making it the default, which wont happen
<joe_> how can i install eDonkey???
<harolddong> it works fine and looks like all my other kde apps, the only problem with firefox is that its still a hige memeory hog
<joe_> i did try throug the terminal and it didn't let me
<harolddong> I sorta wish they would just make konqueror better
<tomus> harolddong: konquerror might get better, as crome uses the same html engine
<joe_> can someone tell me how can i install eDonkey???
<genii-around> joe_: Try amule
<tomus> harolddong: but their still /way/ behind on all the little addons that make Firefox rock
<joe_> i wanna get eDonkey
<tomus> s/their/they're/
<harolddong> yeah that's true
<genii-around> joe_: "i want to get edonky" is like "i want to get html"
<harolddong> konqueror is underpowered as a web browser but firefox is a hog
<joe_> can someone tell me how can i install eDonkey???
<tomus> yeah, firefox is slow
<genii-around> joe_: Also, the eDonkey network no longer exists
<joe_> yeah rite
<joe_> lol
<joe_> that's a really big laugh
<joe_> lol
<harolddong> get amule
<joe_> ok fine, i'm am gonna get amule but NOT cuz u told me to but cuz i like it more than eDonkey
<joe_> :-P
<joe_> ^_^
<tomus> I don't know what to do at this point.  I've burned the 8.10 dvd, but w/out kde3.5, if I install it, my wife is going to be pissed.... I don't think 4.x is worth taking the heat for.
<tomus> can 3.5 be installed on 8.10, ex post facto?
<genii-around> tomus: There had been an individual effort on this part, but they were asked by the kubuntu developers to remove it
<tomus> what?
<genii-around> tomus: So the short answer is no
<genii-around> tomus: There was a fellow at http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/ providing kde3 debs for 8.10, but no longer
<tomus> genii-around: I just watched "Letters from Iwo Jima," it seems that the kubuntu developers are blowing themselves up, just like the Japanese soldiers did.
<harolddong> you know you can have more than one environment installed tomus
<genii-around> tomus: Well, the kde project itself has basically now abandoned kde3 altogether. So it is inevitable that kubuntu must also move in this direction
<genii-around> tomus: If you are interested in the entire saga of this kde3/8.10 so far. read the complete thread from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695 up to the end
<tomus> genii-around: but 4.x is clearly not ready, and users don't want it... if they want us to change, they need to make a usable version of 4.x first
<harolddong> they need to hold a public funeral for kde3 so that everybody finally get the point
<harolddong> kde3 I spit on your grave
<tomus> harolddong: this is stupid, people aren't changing because 4.x is junk... and if they keep pushing junk, they won't have any users left
<joe_> how do i UNINSTALL amule???
<tomus> id est, it's spit on the grave of KDE
<joe_> cuz it's NOT work'n for me so i wanna unintall it???
<rafael> Windows rules
<rafael> linux sux
<sigfrido> not quite true
<bazhang> rafael, wrong channel
<bazhang> rafael, try ##windows
<sigfrido> i feel free in linux
<sigfrido> i can do what i need, not in windows
<harolddong> well how did you install it?
<genii-around> rafael: Feel free to your opinion. Do you currently have some Kubuntu issue which needs resolving?
<joe_> i have amule installed in linux and i don't like it cuz it wont let me connect so i wanna uninstall it???
<genii-around> joe_: Perhaps something like: sudo apt-get remove amule                 ...?
<bazhang> joe_, did you install via package manager or 3rd party tar.gz
<harolddong> you just need to update the sources in amule.  that's not what its called but it polls for nodes
<joe_> nope from adpet manager is where i did install amule from
<harolddong> I'm tlaking in amule the first time you start it up you need to go to the server tab and download a list of servers
<joe_> i did that i also did click onto connect and then i just disconnected me for no reason what so ever
<harolddong> you might need to configure your ports for amule
<sigfrido> to anyone: i try to allocate some memory in a C program, but kubuntu in 64 bit tells me that i'm tryin to allocate wild numbers
<joe_> i don't know how to do that, srry
<sigfrido> say 64000 Gb instead of 1000 bytes, any idea?
<harolddong> well you should learn how to do it because a lot of filesharing need to have it done
<loganWHD> all of a sudden my sound doesnt work an di have like 4 of my sound card in the sound settings... any idea how i can remove them and refresh my drivers to work again?
<harolddong> *a lot of fileharing apps
<joe_> srry i'm still a noobie when it come's to linux and i have been useing linux for about 5 to 6 month's and i still don't know anything about linux besides little thing's
<joe_> yeah i know it's said so kill me for it
<harolddong> well configuring ports isnt really a linux specific issue
<joe_> ok then how can i get amule to work then???
<genii-around> joe_: http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/Firewall
<genii-around> Hmm. So impatient
<loganWHD> all of a sudden my sound doesnt work an di have like 4 of my sound card in the sound settings... any idea how i can remove them and refresh my drivers to work again?
<tomus> how do we contact the developers?
<harolddong> they dont want to talk to you
<harolddong> you need to call bill gates
<DaSkreech> BlessedBeef!!
<DaSkreech> hi tomus
<tomus> DaSkreech: hi
<DaSkreech> holycow: :-D
<DaSkreech> tomus: Which developers?
<tomus> DaSkreech: the ones that want to kill off kubuntu
<DaSkreech> tomus: Doesn't sound like development at all
<tomus> DaSkreech: that's my point exactly
<tomus> DaSkreech: I tried using 4.1, and it's not ready.  By pushing alpha junk, 8.10 will kill off kubuntu.
<tomus> DaSkreech: they say they can't do 3.5, and 4.x, but they've already been doing both
<harolddong> why do you keep saying its alpha
<harolddong> you're such a drama queen
<tomus> DaSkreech: what's more, if they're really no more 3.5 updates, then it should be very easy to maintain
<genii-around> tomus: So stay on 8.04 with 3.5 until they have it sorted out. 8.10 is an intermediate release anyhow
<tomus> harolddong: I say that because that's my experience.  Anyway, much drama could have been prevented by waiting a little longer to pull the plug.  4.2 is just around the corner, and may work much better
<harolddong> yes and at this point I dont see why you're throwing such a hissy fit because you can't you can't tie the panel in a knot without it crashing
<relisys> is there a program in ubuntu   to setup a xorg.config?
<harolddong> 4.2 IS right around the corner
<harolddong> so relax
<DaSkreech> tomus: I don't know why you think that not working with KDE4 would suddenly make packaging and delivering 4.2 magically better
<DaSkreech> tomus: Regardless if you would like to help with KDE 3.5 please step in There is a PPA waiting for you
<relisys> Guys is there a utility that i can use ton configure  xorg.conf?
<relisys> automated?
<DaSkreech> As you say it's more well known and less changes so it should be a much easier way for your to assist than with KDE4
<DaSkreech> relisys: Safe mde has a Xfixoption
<relisys> i dont kneed to fix it
<relisys> i just need to properly set refresh reate
<relisys> cause i get 53 refresh rate
<DaSkreech> relisys: Oh Um.. not sure
<harolddong> are you using an nvidia driver?
<DaSkreech> PLus it's likely that people will still be saying that 4.2 is alpha junk
<harolddong> kde3 is dead
<relisys> harolddong i ah using an nvidia driver but when i use their configure utility  it does not seem to work  i feel it on my eye the refresh is bad
<harolddong> I for one welcome our kde4 overlords
<relisys> and wheni go to gnome resolution it still shows 53hz
<DaSkreech> harolddong: Not really
<harolddong> relisys: well are you sure you're using the right version of the driver?  btw you know this is the kde channel right?
<harolddong> *kubutu
<relisys> oh
<relisys> ok
<tomus> DaSkreech: There was a project to make 3.5 work on 8.10, and the kubuntu developers asked it to be taken down.  As for 4.2, I haven't seen it yet, so I don't know if it'll be good or not.
<harolddong> I wanna have kde4's babies
<DaSkreech> tomus: The project was very badly packaged. They have no objections to KDE 3 being on 8.10 but have some respect for the work they are doing
<loganWHD> i get this weird error that XINE COULD NOT INTIALIZE ANY AUDIO DRIVERS
<loganWHD> sound did work the other day
<loganWHD> now... nada
<loganWHD> anyone have any ideas i can try to get it back please?
<DaSkreech> As I said if you are interested in KDE3 in 8.10 then there is a repository waiting for somone to package KDE3
<genii-around> tomus: The tail end of the forum thread I pointed you to shows that the user responsible for the project is now working on a ppa for 3.5 on 8.10 so that it works properly
<rmitchell> loganWHD: what app is this error in?
 * mr---t- thought this was a help channel not the complainer channel
<genii-around> tomus: However it is not yet production ready
<loganWHD> well i tried amarok
<loganWHD> and then i tried kaffine
<loganWHD> same results
<DaSkreech> mr---t-: Sometimes they are the same
<harolddong> I love kde4 because it always wants to cuddle afterwards
<rmitchell> loganWHD: have you been using flash lately? Sometimes flash will kill my audio.
<mr---t-> DaSkreech: seems so
<loganWHD> yes i did install the flash drivers for mozilla
<loganWHD> so what can i do to fix it?
<rmitchell> loganWHD, open up a system monitor, and see if the task npviewer.bin is in there
<genii-around> relisys: If you are on Kubuntu, the program which you are asking about in #ubuntu channel is kxgenerator. But this is for KDE and not Gnome (which is for Ubuntu and not Kubuntu)
<loganWHD> in system activity monitor i dont see it
<rmitchell> loganWHD, did you try a logout or a reboot/
<genii-around> Gah, reboots
<loganWHD> rmitchell: yes i have a few times
<loganWHD> nothing
<loganWHD> still no go
<harolddong> open up the process viewer and see if something else is open that's causing a conflict
<loganWHD> how would i know?
<rmitchell> loganWHD, sorry.. i haven't had to play with audio stuff in a long time
<loganWHD> hrm
<loganWHD> thanks anyways
<harolddong> well if your if you see a browser or media player listed in the process viewer and none are open that woudl be a start
<loganWHD> everyday i am on 8.10 a new problem exists
<loganWHD> harolddong: nothing like that
<rmitchell> loganWHD: did you install any updates or new apps that could have screwed up something/
<loganWHD> besides the flash thing in FF no
<Deiz> Huh. Any of you have issues with KDE4 not saving panel layouts?
<Deiz> Every time I restart X, the task list in the bottom panel will be gone.
<loganWHD> Deiz it did it to me 2-3 times
<loganWHD> i reset it each tme then it just started staying on its own
<jussi01> Deiz: same as loganWHD for me
<Deiz> I've reset it.. twice.
<loganWHD> i had to do it like 3 times i think
<loganWHD> maybe more
<loganWHD> so no other ideas on teh sound issues?
<Deiz> IMO, Linux audio is hell.
<genii-around> I blame pulseaudio
<Deiz> I get that Xine error when the playback device is busy.
<Deiz> At some point on Gentoo I had ALSA + PulseAudio, but PulseAudio was only functional for Amarok.
<Deiz> If, say, Flash was hogging ALSA, I'd get the Xine error in Amarok.
<KlrSp1> ﻿anyone a hibernate master? i can get it to hibernate, but not resume
<harolddong> One time kde4  said to me "Ah, but the years when you have only seen one pair of footprints, my dear son - that's when I was carrying you."
<genii-around> harolddong: You're such a suck-up ;)
<Deiz> Nifty.
<Deiz> Fresh install of 8.10 on my laptop, and I have the same Xine issue.
<zeltak> hi
<zeltak> anyone know if there will be an option in kubuntu to try kde 4.2 beta (i mean through apt-get)
<aristide> hiBureau 1
<aristide> han
<eagles0513875> does anyone know how i can authenticate against a radius server
<snakeface> can i install plasma-like weather, time, system settings applets on my desktop in kde 3.5?
<szal> guess you don't need a time applet because KDE 3.5 has a clock ;)
<szal> other than that, it should be possible..  will install some KDE4 libs then and probably be a bit slow, at least that's what I observe here w/ KDE4 apps in KDE 3.5
<szal> if you want a similar thing the 'native' KDE3 way, there is Superkaramba..  but don't ask me for details, I never figured it out ;)
<eagles0513875> !superkaramba
<ubottu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<dwidmann> Wow, that wasn't pleasant ... it went to screensaver and never came back :(
<birnisson> snakeface: for your info, trying to install liquid-weather in plasma is quite painful :)
<noaXess> dwidmann: hey.. still online?
<noaXess> wow :)
<dwidmann> noaXess: I wasn't for the last 6 hours, but I am now
<snakeface> i tried the liquid with my laptop, which has kde 4.
<snakeface> it was strenious
<noaXess> dwidmann: me too ;)
<sigma__> got dc guys, so wats the status of the 4.2 packages?
<dwidmann> On a slightly less negative note it would seem my temperature sensors are supported by 2.6.27
<snakeface> what i was really asking is if there are non-plasmoids that can be placed on the desktop like plasmoids.
<snakeface> some other thing.
<noaXess> dwidmann: your answer about my keyboard problem, where to change the driver cause in xorg all mouse and keyboard specific settings are disabled: # commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
<sigma__> dam some guys were giving kubuntu a beating on the kde news site. they obviously don't understand that intrepid is just a transition distro, im guessing we'll see the complete kde4 integration in jaunty
<dwidmann> noaXess: then explicitly change it to evdev
<noaXess> dwidmann: you mean configure keyboard over xorg?
<dwidmann> noaXess: there's a bit you can copy and paste for it in the evdev manual, however it requires a small editor or two
<dwidmann> s/editor/edit
<dwidmann> noaXess: it just involves adding that section that wasn't there to xorg.conf
<sigma__> anyway intrepid works fine for me, still some features missing though, but i can edit text files so thats not a huge problem
<birnisson> sigma__: in -devel I got the impression there will be no 4.2 packages for intrepid for now...
<noaXess> dwidmann: sorry.. it's to early in the morning.. i don't understand.. should the keyboard configured trought xorg.conf?
<sigma__> birnisson: oh well its only beta 1, i guess i can wait for the final since 4.1 is dam stable
<sigma__> would have been nice to give it a test drive though
<dwidmann> noaXess: well, if it's giving you trouble, then yes, specify the config :)
<dwidmann> birnisson: well, you could try it with the neon kde-nightly packages, which are  basically it right now.
<noaXess> dwidmann: so, reenable earlier settings in xorg.conf.. ok.. no i think my brain has found the way ;)
<birnisson> dwidmann: is kde-nightly still active?
<dwidmann> noaXess: no, like I said, for what we were going to try, you'll need to add something entirely new, and the bit to copy+paste is in the evdev manual :)
<noaXess> dwidmann: but the other way.. "HAL is used".. is there even a way to configure input devices where HAL is used?
<dwidmann> birnisson: afaik
<sigma__> kde-nightly is just extra weight
<dwidmann> noaXess: any explicit configuration will override it.
<noaXess> dwidmann: ok
<dwidmann> noaXess: the change that you'll have to make to that copy+pastable section is that you need to specify either the Path or the Device
<noaXess> dwidmann: i see.. i have a old xorg.conf backup, where the keyboard section is available, with kbd driver..
<eagles0513875> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<eagles0513875> !info kpdf
<ubottu> Package kpdf does not exist in intrepid
<noaXess> dwidmann: i need also the entry in serverlayout, right? eg. InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
<dwidmann> noaXess: and you're already using it, that's what hal always picks
<eagles0513875> wtf has replaced kpdf in intrepid
<dwidmann> bah, let me just throw out an example :)
<noaXess> eagles0513875: okular
<noaXess> !info okular | eagles0513875
<ubottu> okular (source: kdegraphics): document viewer for KDE 4. In component main, is extra. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 922 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<noaXess> dwidmann: sorry.. :]
<eagles0513875> noaXess does that work for pdfs as well
<noaXess> eagles0513875: try it..
<noaXess> don't know
<noaXess> should
<noaXess> also for pdf forms
<eagles0513875> dwidmann can i use okular for pdfs
<sigma__> lol okular is the official pdf reader for kde4:)
<szal> eagles0513875: try it, it won't eat your PDFs ;)
<eagles0513875> ty sigma__
<snakeface> i downloaded a kde 3 theme that is a .deb file.  what does that mean?
<eagles0513875> now i need to figure out what i need to install for wifi authentication against a radius server
<sparr> wish me luck on my first apt-get from jaunty
<noaXess> dwidmann: that i found in X.org.0.log: Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
<sigma__> snakeface: you need to install it with gdebi
<sigma__> snakeface: click on it
<sigma__> jaunty is probably more or less the same as intrepid right now
<snakeface> i can install the file, but how do i apply it?
<sparr> sigma__: more less than more :)  im stymied right now by a package in intrepid with build dependencies in jaunty
<sigma__> snakeface: are you on hardy with kde3?
<snakeface> im on 8.10
<sigma__> sparr: i just use the finals lol
<snakeface> its 3.5
<snakeface> it is not appearing in kcontrol
<sparr> sigma__: intrepid final has at least one package that cannot be built without dependencies from jaunty
<sigma__> snakeface: how did u get 3.5 on intrepid?
<sigma__> sparr: thankfully i dont need that package!
<sparr> i do :(
<snakeface> maybe it's not 3.5.  Its the default.
<snakeface> and itts not 4, i know that
<snakeface> i think because i updated from 7.04
<snakeface> it left the old version of kde
<szal> Kubuntu Intrepid == KDE 4.1
<snakeface> i know.
<snakeface> but thats not what this is
<szal> there is only a 3rd-party repo for KDE 3.5 in Intrepid
<szal> only other thing I can imagine here is Gnome, but then you're most probably not on _K_ubuntu ;)
<dwidmann> snakeface: if you do a straight upgrade without hitting all the bumps in the road, things generally don't go too well.
<sigma__> snakeface: you are supposed to go from 7.04 to 7.10 to 8.04 to 8.10
<dwidmann> snakeface: backing up if needed and a clean install may be the quickest way to fix
<vbgunz> anyone know how I can get my docs to everything KDE4? everytime I go to check a help file, I always get 'there is no documentation for...' ... :/
<_2> can anyone suggest to me, why my usb drive will no longer mount, and i get this from dmesg [17189108.924000] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<sigma__> snakeface: something must have broken. i advise backing up, formatting and installing a fresh 8.10
<snakeface> im not having problems, really, and kde 4 would probably be really slow on this computer
<genii-around> vbgunz: Install package kubuntu-docs
<snakeface> its only a pentium 4
<sigma__> guys is there a official kde3 for intrepid?
<snakeface> with 12 ram
<snakeface> *512
<sigma__> snakeface: why wouldnt that handle kde4?
<vbgunz> genii-around: kubuntu-docs is already the newest version. :(
<snakeface> i dont know i tried installing it with 8.04 awhile ago and it crashed
<szal> sigma__: [08:02:21] < szal> there is only a 3rd-party repo for KDE 3.5 in Intrepid <-- i.e. unofficial
<_2> genii-around have any clue on my recently borked dapper ???
<sigma__> yeah so if its not official you should use kde4 to prevent data loss:)
<snakeface> maybe that was because hardy was not configured for kde4
<sigma__> _2: maybe its time for a upgrade
<dwidmann> snakeface: that system will work just fine, however, you might want to turn off desktop effects ... in fact, a lot of people want to do that ... or maybe just not use kwin altogether (you can use a different window manager instead, while still  using kde+plasma+etc)
<_2> did they hose a kernel update ?
<snakeface> i also have a dell onboard video card, incapable of compiz
<snakeface> okay that makes sense
<sigma__> snakeface: you dont have to use compositing in kde4
<_2> sigma__ bite me
<sigma__> snakeface: i used kde4 on hardy, intrepid is way faster
<snakeface> i use it on my laptop fine, but it's a lot better
<genii-around> _2: No idea... I have not run the latest update on my 6.06.2 server boxes yet
<sigma__> _2: is dapper still in the repo's? :)
<_2> sigma__ it's still supported   yes.   LTS
<genii-around> sigma__: Yes, Dapper server is supported until 2011
<dwidmann> snakeface: if it's an intel card, it may actually work quite well
<snakeface> can i do a clean install of intrepid without a cd?
<szal> sigma__: Dapper is LTS, it'll be around for a while ;)
<sigma__> well for a server as long as you get security updates its ok to stay on a old release. not that they do much except send and receive data
<_2> genii-around may i suggest that you do not, at least not without backing things up first.
<szal> snakeface: the least thing you need is a boot medium..  no idea if there are floppy images if you lack a CD drive or something
<sigma__> snakeface: you can use a flash drive
<snakeface> no i just dont have any blank cds, and dont have a car to go get them lol
<genii-around> _2: Good to know. I'll let you know how things go after Sunday which is when I have auto update to run , but I'll backup before then for insurance
<_2> genii-around i lost all usb access   and don't even know why.   all the modules are inserted propperly
<szal> snakeface: how about walking? ;)
<snakeface> i live in the country.
<snakeface> how do you do a live install?  can you do it with a thumbdrive?
<genii-around> _2: Hmm. I wonder if powersaving tweaks/changes
<szal> snakeface: if your machine supports booting from one that's an option
<snakeface> or can i use this 7.04 cd as a boot medium, and then do a live install?
<snakeface> of 8.10
<szal> most probably not
<_2> genii-around idk,   shouldn't affect my system though...
<snakeface> lol.
<genii-around> _2: I have had to previously disable powersaving of USB for things not to shut off then never be able to be reawakened
<snakeface> okay i guess ill just wait til monday when i can get a ride.  it's not too bad.
<snakeface> i might be able to go tomorrow.  we have all these sales here in the us on electronics
<szal> snakeface: get yourself a pack of CDRWs, can't hurt
<_2> genii-around yeah i don't use any power management though
<szal> especially if you get new install media twice a year
<genii-around> _2: Previous kernel works?
<sigma__> snakeface: or order from shipit, however it may take 10weeks+
<snakeface> can i simulate a drive to run an iso file of a windows program and boot it in wine?
<snakeface> 10 weeks lol.
<noaXess> dwidmann: this commented out by HAL.. can that also be the problem, that i can't disable my notebook touchpad over the keyboard?
<sigma__> snakeface: hey im not complaining, they dont charge for it
<_2> checking security.ubuntu.com to see if there might be a fix already,  i haven't updated for a few days but only noticed the problem today (don't use usb much)
<snakeface> yeah they pay for shipping too
<genii-around> snakeface: loopmount the iso in linux, then put in a symlink for it to be the wine's cd
<dwidmann> noaXess: erm, dunno, I know that it won't comment it out again, it did that during the upgrade or some such
<noaXess> dwidmann: jep.. ok testing around ;)
<snakeface> its a rosetta stone program i got on a torrent.
<snakeface> i might just have to do a dual boot thing when i want to use it.
<szal> snakeface: you can mount the ISO and run any program on it
<_2> genii-around i'll boot an i386 kernel as soon as the update finishes     the latest kernel updates  have been blasted overwrites   same version only patched so i can't undo them.
<sigma__> snakeface: why dont you want to burn a cd?
<snakeface> i know but to run it through wine could be complicated
<snakeface> i dont have any lol.
<snakeface> plus it's dvd sized
<snakeface> anyway
<sigma__> snakeface: they dont cost that much
<snakeface> the program is over 700mb
 * _2 always gets tense when he sees the same kernel version as he is running comming from security/updates ...  
<sigma__> snakeface: no its not
<sigma__> snakeface: it fits on a standard cd
<snakeface> rosetta stone?
<snakeface> the program itself does
<dwidmann> snakeface: a cd can actually hold about 702-703MB
<snakeface> but the language packs dont
<_2> genii-around there is indeed a kernel update again.  my guess is that they released a patch that broke things and quickly released a patch for the patch...
<genii-around> Hm
<genii-around> !iso | snakeface
<ubottu> snakeface: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<genii-around> snakeface: Use the method above to mount the iso to a dir. Then go into Configure Wine and set that dir to be a CD
<snakeface> ubottu okay i will try it.  i have had issues with wine though, and i cant imagine ill be able to figure this out.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * dwidmann might be back in a bit, or might just disappear for a while
<snakeface> genii-around okay thats not too complicated.
<snakeface> it being a rip though there could be complications.
<snakeface> i have to learn tagalog quick though
<snakeface> is ubottu really a bot or is that a joke?
<snakeface> i guess he is.
<genii-around> snakeface: He's a bot :)
<genii-around> snakeface: I told him to recal some factoid with the:    !iso       then to direct that to you with the:   | snakeface
<noaXess> dwidmann: ok. kdm restarted.. now testing whats happend..
<noaXess> whats the tool to get the keyboard input of a specific key on my kb?
<snakeface> how do you make the "|" on a keyboard?
<szal> snakeface: depends on your keyboard layout
<snakeface> oh im in america
<snakeface> its, uh, american
<faileas> the key above the enter right at the right hand side, with a shift i think
 * faileas uses a UK keyboard, with american layout. ;p
<szal> German keyboards have a key left of the Y key (where the Z key is on QWERTY keyboards), the pipe (|) character is invoked w/ right Alt + that key
<snakeface> |||||
<snakeface> dur.
<snakeface> thanks for that.
<noaXess> dwidmann: hm.. this device /dev/input/by-id/usb-099a_USB_Keypad-event-kbd is my external usb keypad, only numbers..
<noaXess> but where can i find the device nam of my notebook keyboard?
<shovi> Why doesnt Kate save the layout when I close it... When I re-open it, its all plain again, no plugins/extensions/tabs/terminal....
<snakeface> can i run openbox with this old onboard video setup?
<genii-around> noaXess: Try /dev/stdin      ?
<nixternal> snakeface: you sure can...I run openbox on a via video card...it doesn't get worse than that
<noaXess> genii-around: is that the integrated notebook keyboard?
<snakeface> okay i love the way some of these desktops look.
<snakeface> much better than what i can do with regular kde settings
<genii-around> noaXess: It would be whatever is the standard input device .. eg: keyboard
<noaXess> genii-around: ok.. will try it
<stdin> /dev/stdin is the tty/pty, not the actual keyboard
<Ch1ppy> Can er expect 4.2 beta packages at some point?
 * stdin knows about /dev/stdin
<Ch1ppy> Can we**
<stdin> Ch1ppy: in progress
<dwidmann> noaXess: if you can't find a /dev/input/by-id for it, then use Path instead of Device, and use /dev/input/by-path/....
<genii-around> stdin: Hehe :) On mine ls -l /dev/stdin   shows:  /dev/stdin -> /proc/self/fd/0
<Ch1ppy> stdin: do we have an eta or something?
<HRshovinstuff> i updated to 8.10 and now my nvidia drivers will not initate, anyone have any advice, or is there a way to roll back to 8.04?
<stdin> genii-around: and "ls -l /proc/self/fd/0" ?
<snakeface> nixternal i installed openbox how do i turn it on?
<stdin> Ch1ppy: when it's ready
<noaXess> dwidmann: can that be the internal kb? platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd or that pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:1.2:1.0-event-kbd, my think.. the second is the external number keybad.. on usb
<Ch1ppy> stdin: I certainly hope so. But like, in a week? In a few days?
<stdin> genii-around: I'm guessing /dev/pts/<some number>
<nixternal> snakeface: you might want to check out the openbox irc channel and docs for that...there is a lot of configuration to it and customization to make it do what you want
<noaXess> ah.. unplug external and see what is in /dev/input/by-path :) simplest test ever..
<snakeface> nixternal: alright i figured as much.
<snakeface> thanks.
<genii-around> stdin: Yup
<stdin> Ch1ppy: when we are sure it all builds and installs fine
<Ch1ppy> stdin: Haha, alright. Thanks!
<_2> i don't know.  maybe it's not the kernel.  booting an older kernel (known to work) still doesn't work   o.O
<noaXess> see ya later.. need a reboot. new kernel..
<dwidmann> _2: ah, that certainly throws a wrench into things
<genii-around> _2: I'm still suspecting apm/acpi
<_2> dwidmann yeah.
<_2> genii-around but i don't use either.
<_2> no acpi and no apm
<genii-around> _2: You have explicitly for instance noacpi or so in kernel load line?
<_2> yes
<_2> also my lilo.conf has not changed.
<genii-around> _2: Then next suspect is something in udev relating to usb
<genii-around> _2: lsusb   shows everything but just not working?
<_2> heh  but i don't use udev either
<SilentDis> bit of an odd one here.  Kubuntu 8.10, I'm trying to install KAudioCreator, and aptitude is kicking back a "no candidate version found for kaudiocreator" error on me.  suggestions?
<_2> lsusb shows nothing at all
<genii-around> _2: So usb filesystem like old 2.2 2.4 kernels?
<_2> genii-around no just static devices
<_2> sd?
<_2> lsmod output http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/19455 and mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<_2> Mountainman: you must specify the filesystem type
<genii-around> _2: You may need to do MAKEDEV then explicitly or so for each device now
<_2> indicating that the device is not recognized
<genii-around> _2: Yu
<genii-around> *Yup
<_2> genii-around i have the device nodes.   static device nodes   and the problem is new,  but the usb devices are not new   i have been mounting that way for years...
<genii-around> _2: At this time, this is my best guess\
<_2> this thing has me bum fuzzeled.
<_2> genii-around what is your best guess ?
<SilentDis> it appears i'm missing much of kdemultimedia and have no way to access it.  what am i doing wrong?
<_2> it's like the usb bus is just gone  o.O
<genii-around> _2: That since you have static device nodes and none seem to be corresponding with your actual devices now, and not running udev to generate them, that: some update has probed them and conceivably changed their settings   or: chipset driver for usb controller may have changed
<genii-around> _2: If you know the chipset maybe try modprobe the right driver
<_2> genii-around but the kernel is not seeing the disk
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/19456
<genii-around> _2: What does lspci say is vendor:device     of usb controller?
<_2> oh wait.   it dawns in my mind at last.
<_2> pfft.   well i know now why i can't mount /dev/sda?      would you like to know...
<genii-around> _2: Sure. It was powered off? ;)
<_2> because /sys is missing     how they are related i don't really know  but that's why.
<genii-around> Interesting
<_2> i can mkdir /sys    and "re"mount it and then the usb stuff works.
<genii-around> _2:
<_2> another thing    how can /sys  be mounted when it doesn't exist ?
 * genii-around sips his coffee and ponders the number 42
<_2> cat /proc/mounts shows /sys as mounted but the dir is not even there
<_2> it doesn't pay to get old,   you forget where you park your camel, and end up walking back to the igloo
<genii-around> _2: I wonder if that will survive a reboot
<SilentDis> bit of an odd one here.  Kubuntu 8.10, I'm trying to install KAudioCreator, and aptitude is kicking back a "no candidate version found for kaudiocreator" error on me.  suggestions?
<_2> genii-around yes.  i remember deleting the dir to test some things,   then got busy and never made a new one....    call me a nusense if you want.
<_2> genii-around so four days later i try to mount an usb disk and find my system is broken,  i look in dmesg and see the "Driver 'sd' needs updating" message and start looking at modules, device nodes, checking what is mounted where (which all look ok because /sys is mounted according to /proc/mounts) boot other kernel because i think i have narrowed down to there, only to find it does the same thing...
<_2> and finally remember the testing i was doing four days ago and { head desk }   DUH!
<dwidmann> SilentDis: I don't think it's in intrepid
<_2> so,   sorry to have wasted your time.   i'll try to keep this kind of seniour moments from being a habbit here.
<dwidmann> SilentDis: there are of course, a ton of alternatives
<SilentDis> dwidmann: from what i can see, you are correct, i'm trying to get k3b to rip a cd for me now, but it won't even start.  says the CD isn't in the cddb (understandable, it's a local artist), but it doesn't give me an interface or anything to configure it :(
<dwidmann> SilentDis: it should let you change it all manually
<SilentDis> dwidmann: I click on "rip audio cd" in K3b and the only thing it does is open a tiny notifier box that says it wasn't found in CDDB, that's it.
<dwidmann> SilentDis: the same screen where it shows you what all's on it (retrieved from cd) should be editable
<SilentDis> dwidmann: I must be missing something then for K3b, as i never get that far in the first place.
<dwidmann> Though, like I said there are plenty of alternatives out there too ... like soundkonverter, abcde, ripit, .... heck, you could even rip CDs with konqueror, though I think it might *need* cddb
<SilentDis> dwidmann: and I've been having lots of problems with the new adept, trying to find packages in it is like pulling teeth >.<
<dwidmann> SilentDis: might I recommend learning how to use apt-get, apt-cache, and (optionally) apt-file in its stead.
<dwidmann> SilentDis: they never disappoint :)
<SilentDis> dwidmann: I use aptitude from the command line well enough, but it's sometimes easier to 'browse' with a gui, and I never was able to figure out aptitudes gui and how to move in it.
<faileas> dwidmann: apt-file?
<dwidmann> faileas: apt-file searches for files in packages, that is, in *all* packages, not just the ones you have installed.
<faileas> dwidmann: ahh, for dependancy management and such?
<szal> yep
<szal> e.g. if you're missing some libxyz0, you can type 'apt-file libxyz0' and it'll come up w/ the pkg that has that lib
<noaXess> is there a way to get time/dates in X.org.0.log?
<SilentDis> dwidmann: soundkonverter looks very promising (just installed it), but am I missing something to change it from CBR to VBR MP3 encoding?
<dwidmann> SilentDis: it's *very* flexible
<szal> use lame on the cmdline..  and search Google for mlame, a script that facilitates batch processing
<SilentDis> dwidmann: I just need to figure out how to switch it to VBR it appears...
<dwidmann> SilentDis: click on the "detailed tab", everything should be changeable from there
<SilentDis> dwidmann: got it, it was using ffmpeg as the encoder/decoder and such, i'm switching 'em over now :)
<dwidmann> SilentDis: don't forget to click the little save icon after you're done setting it up, so you can use the same "profile" in the future
<mongrethod> Strange problem: I just installed Kubuntu on an older A31 thinkpad, and it seems fine, except that the screen suddenly got dimmer
<mongrethod> I dont think its a hardware thing because the screen is uniformly dimmer, i.e. its not like one of the backlights failed
<SilentDis> dwidmann: oh yeah, soundkonverter is perfect.  little tweaking aside, this is what i need.  thanks!
<mongrethod> annnd now it just went back to the normal brightness...
<szal> sounds more like a random hardware hiccup
<mongrethod> yeah i guess it must be :S
<mongrethod> bizarre.
<mongrethod> How do I get it to recognize the onboard wireless card?
<mongrethod> im on an identical machine w/ win2k and that just recognized it automatically, but i guess kubuntu needs some nudging
<mongrethod> like is there some device manager or something that I can check to see if it is even seeing the hardware?
<szal> lspci
<mongrethod> thanks :)
<mongrethod> so it sees it
<mongrethod> sorry for the complete noob questions this is my first install
<mongrethod> what next
<szal> or, perhaps even better, lshw <-- lists all recognized hardware neatly arranged
<mongrethod> yeah so kubuntu knows i have a wireless card built in
<mongrethod> i dont even know how to check if it has drivers though
<mongrethod> i would assume it does b/c lshw can tell me what its called etc
<szal> what type of card does it say that it is?
<aftertaf> hey :)
<mongrethod> im trying to use the FAQ so i can stop bothering the channel but its sort of tough
<mongrethod> its  Intersil corp prsim 2.5 wavelan chipset
<aftertaf> any news on when 4.2 beta debs will be released?
<mongrethod> but the "subsystem" is actiontec device 0405
<mongrethod> the faq lists actiontec but not intersil so im going with that
<mongrethod> http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=Actiontec
<mongrethod> from that page I can't figure out which one it is
<mongrethod> and they seem to almost all use different drivers.
<szal> well, blame the manufacturer(s)
<mongrethod> yeah
<mongrethod> the kernel driver currently in use is orinoco_pci
<mongrethod> and both PCI ones on that page use the same driver
<mongrethod> i guess ill give that a try
 * szal doesn't have wifi
<mongrethod> hahaha
<szal> so I'm probably not much of a help here
<mongrethod> hmm
<mongrethod> on this page it says "Note! Host AP driver was added into the main kernel tree in Linux v2.6.14. The version in the kernel tree should be used instead of this external hostap-driver package. The external releases are only for older kernel versions and all the future development will be in the main kernel tree. "
<mongrethod> does that mean that I already have the driver somewhere in this kubuntu install?
<mongrethod> ?
<Deiz> Groan.
<Deiz> Any of you manage to get K3b to write CD-Text?
<mongrethod> :-\
 * szal burned a handful of audio CDs w/ CD text fine
<szal> but I think that was on pre-1.0 versions
<Deiz> For reasons unknown, specifying CD Text and enabling the Write CD-Text option results in blank fields.
<Deiz> Rather annoying.
<szal> what version of K3b?
<Deiz> 1.0.5
<Deiz> Fail.
<Deiz> Tried another system, thinking it might be the laptop's drive. It's not.
<Deiz> That guy @ 195.161.7.50 isn't so creative with names.
<g33k_gir1> how do I switch back from KDE4 to the older version?
<aftertaf> g33k_gir1: nasty :)
<aftertaf> g33k_gir1: u now happy with it?
<aftertaf> not
<g33k_gir1> aftertaf:  Ever since I upgraded I've had endless problems with programs crashing etc
<dwidmann> g33k_gir1: either reinstall with hardy, or compile yourself a kde3
<g33k_gir1> I can't even get firefox to work anymore (to google how to fix the problem)
<szal> Konqueror exists ;)
<aftertaf> g33k_gir1: what release do you have? 4.1.2 ?
<aftertaf> 4.1.3?
<g33k_gir1> szal: konqueror keeps trying to open firefox whenever an HTML page is loaded :(
<g33k_gir1> aftertaf: where do I check that?
<szal> wtf?
<g33k_gir1> aftertaf: (I'm feeling completely blonde this morning)
<aftertaf> in the hemp menu of konqueror...
<aftertaf> looooooooooool
<g33k_gir1> szal: thats what I said too
<aftertaf> help.... ;)
<szal> in fact in the Help menu of any KDE app
<g33k_gir1> ok, KDE 4.1.2
 * aftertaf thinks KDE apps should also have a Hemp menu
<g33k_gir1> adept doesn't show any updates available
<g33k_gir1> lol, hemp menus would be great :)
<aftertaf> g33k_gir1: ok. you need to add some repositories i think, to have 4.1.3. a lot more stable
<aftertaf> they So would :)
<aftertaf> g33k_gir1: add the 'intrepid-proposed' repository
<szal> what's a Hemp menu supposed to be anyway?
<g33k_gir1> szal: gives you help for hashing files
<aftertaf> g33k_gir1: NICE one :) ! ! ! !!
<aftertaf> very nice
<g33k_gir1> lol
<g33k_gir1> ok, so, command line for adding intrepid-proposed? (cause now Adept is not working either)
<epimeth> so no quicklaunch, I can't figure out how to a) change alt+f2 to alt+space and b) change my language settings so alt+shift is not the input language changer (forgot that it breaks reverse flipping through the alt+tab... the switcher should take precedence, no?), my screen flickers, and the wireless network locater finds every wireless network in the area except for the closest one.
<epimeth> but aside from that, plasma is totally one of the coolest apps I've seen in a long time
<epimeth> g33k_gir1: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<aftertaf> g33k_gir1: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<aftertaf> also :)
<aftertaf> or vim if they arent wxorking too
<epimeth> aftertaf, g33k_gir1: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list :-p
<aftertaf> hehe
<epimeth> emacs ftw!
<szal> you can use whatever obscure text editor you prefer ;)
<epimeth> awk!  do it in awk!!!!
<szal> o0
<aftertaf> lool
<epimeth> sed?
<szal> my thought..
<epimeth> I could never get used to editing files with either...
<aftertaf> g33k_gir1: and add / paste this line : deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-proposed universe main multiverse restricted
<g33k_gir1> szal: there is only one. VIM
<aftertaf> vim :)
<epimeth> I learned it just enough to get through the first quiz in the unix course and then went back to my trusty emacs
<aftertaf> my favourite bathroom cleaner too
 * aftertaf is waiting for 4.2 beta to hit the .debs
<epimeth> aftertaf: afaik you can get the deb, its just not in the repos yet
<aftertaf> :) where???
<noaXess> how does the tool called, wich i can see, what keaboard keys i klick or what happends if i click eg. the suspend key?
<epimeth> let me see if I can find it :-)
<aftertaf> lol breakage :)
<aftertaf> back in 5
<epimeth> noaXess: sorry mate, I've no idea what you're talking about
<szal> time for a break, bbl
<noaXess> epimeth: there is a tool that shows information about any keyboard klick or klick on a extra keyboard button
<epimeth> noaXess: I believe you, I just don't know what it is....
<g33k_gir1> so, which repositories would y'all recomment in sources.list?
<aftertaf> g33k_gir1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77654/
<g33k_gir1> what is the switch to check what will be upgraded, but not install yet? sudo apt-get upgrade ???
<aftertaf> yeah, or dist-upgrade . . .
<epimeth> why is kdesu no longer an alias of kdesudo?  I keep trying to run things with it :-/
<aftertaf> i just sudo and go
<epimeth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/77655/ but thats just me
<epimeth> g33k_gir1: ^
<aftertaf> g33k_gir1: u have a lot of updates ??
<epimeth> aftertaf: http://roderick-greening.blogspot.com/2008/11/kde-nightly-neon-for-thrill-seeker-in_03.html
<epimeth> aftertaf: and if I may, http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=kde+4.2+deb
<epimeth> :-)
<aftertaf> pfff lol :)
<aftertaf> kde-nightly hmmmmmmmmm
<aftertaf> letmegooglethatforyou :) nice !
<epimeth> wish I could take credit for it
<aftertaf> ill have to remember that one :)
<dwidmann> Now THAT is funny.
<aftertaf> yeah
<epimeth> I love how everyone is crying about parallels killing their brand new 4 gig ram dual core machines while I sit here with like a gig of ram and a crappy 1600mhz --- running at 600 mhz, mind -- and windows xp is flying like a dream in virtualbox
<epimeth> go apple!
<faileas> epimeth: parallels isn't apple's fault ;p
<aftertaf> yeah.... 1gb, P4 uni proc :)
<faileas> but virtualbox is great. i'm almost tempted to dump vmware server for it
<epimeth> but seriously... how in the name of all that is good and holy do I get this incessant flickering to stop!!!!
<dwidmann> epimeth: I can't survive with less than 1GB just for my host OS ... ehehehe
<epimeth> my xorg.conf is *empty*
<faileas> lol
<epimeth> I'm scared and clueless
<epimeth> linux is not supposed to automatically load and configure drivers, darnit
<faileas> XD
<faileas> why not?
<epimeth> because then *everyone* will start using it and I can't be the cool elitist dude!
<epimeth> was that outloud?
 * epimeth shifty eyed
<dwidmann> epimeth: fear not, you still need to use the xorg.conf if you want to do anything interesting though
<aftertaf> g33k_gir1: so, any news?
<epimeth> dwidmann: I'm not afraid, I just have no idea what drivers are loaded atm
<dwidmann> epimeth: then grep your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<aftertaf> ok. testing nightly 4.2 now . . .
<epimeth> dwidmann: any change you know anything about the flickering bug when with the i915 chip?
<dwidmann> epimeth: I've no idea, don't have one of those (mine's an i960)
<epimeth> dwidmann: meh... how about network manager not listing everything in iwlist?  I seem to be finding, like, every wireless network except for the one nearest me
<epimeth> wow... I *just* noticed... I was scrolling down with the mousewheel from inside the terminal using less!!!
<epimeth> awesome
<epimeth> in retrospect, so *obvious* but if they implemented that then we are probably *Really* low on real bugs.  I mean, thats gotta be like number 500000 on the main wishlist :-)
<shen> '
<aftertaf> yeah ! ! !
<dwidmann> epimeth: don't know, don't do wireless too often ... when I do, I never have trouble finding networks, though I do sometimes have trouble connecting
<aftertaf> 4.2 is niiiiiice
<epimeth> grumble shoddy pre ubuntu dell with shoddy driver support grumble
<epimeth> oh?  whats different?
<dwidmann> epimeth: one's one of the ubuntu dell's actually ... still not quite perfect eh?
<aftertaf> looks better
<epimeth> ?
<aftertaf> looks and feels better and more finished
<aftertaf> but applications menu is empty :)
<dwidmann> s/one's one/mine's one/
<epimeth> dwidmann: either its 5am or you totally didn't mean to type that
<aftertaf> though run dialog works and finds them ok.
<epimeth> ah
<aftertaf> more customisable
<dwidmann> It's 5 am.
<epimeth> yea
<epimeth> that too :-)
<aftertaf> autohiding panels :)
<epimeth> its like they took the cheapest wlan card and cheapest gfx chip they could find
<dwidmann> epimeth: that's how dell does business
<epimeth> bcm4318 has had problems since its inception... I really don't understand why it only works decently when in windows
<aftertaf> nice nice nice :) ok. got to hoover the house :)
<epimeth> dwidmann: no doubt, but there has to be a limit.  they can't allow themselves to afford a class action suit.
<dwidmann> epimeth: it's like a "you wanted the cheapest computer, well you got it" kinda deal ...
<dwidmann> cheap usually equals cheap
<epimeth> yea, and refurbished to boot!  This POS was a friggin *steal*
<dwidmann> Guess the other reason dell stays afloat is things like getting potheads to say "dude, you're gettin' a dell" on tv commercials :P
<epimeth> okay... gonna restart X... maybe using compiz for the window manager will clear up the flicker....
<epimeth> I thought the new network manager worked from outside of x?  why was I disconnected?
<epimeth> oh well
<epimeth> so compiz didn't fix the flicker :-(
<epimeth> now how do I get to the list of effects?  All I see from the settings is "use custom settings from another settings manager"
<epimeth> where is this "other" manager?
<epimeth> found it... forget I asked :-)
<dwidmann> epimeth: if it's flickering, that's not the WM's fault ... was gonna tell you but you had already gone
<ubuntu-dron> will there be any packages of KDE 4.2 Beta1 for Kubuntu Intrepid?
<epimeth> dwidmann: oh I knew it wasn't that... wishfull thinking is all
<faileas> dwidmann: and most people want a black box so to speak ;p
<faileas> they don't really want to bother with the minutae
<dwidmann> faileas: good for them :P
<faileas> bad for the people they turn to ;p
<faileas> if i go a dollar for every time i fixed a problem that took me less than 5 minues to diagnose..
<dwidmann> faileas: haha, just a bit
<faileas> ahh sweet
<dwidmann> faileas: yeah, you could retire
 * faileas has another puter he can use ;p
 * faileas wonders why a 8 year old box would have a 1400 x 850 or some think like that craziness
<dwidmann> faileas: 1440x900?
<faileas> dwidmann: no 1400 x 1050
<faileas> my bad
<dwidmann> faileas: wow, weirder still
<dwidmann> faileas: but that does make sense for an older box ... 4:3
<faileas> dwidmann: its an a20p. used to run ubuntu on it, and debian (both needed a custom xorg). currently running win2k/win98 dualboot ;p
<drkns> hello
<dwidmann> hi
<drkns> I am getting this error on dolphin
<drkns> Configuration file "/home/drkns/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc" not writable.
<drkns> Please contact your system administrator.
<faileas> dwidmann: its VERY high resolution, even compared with modern boxen
<drkns> what could be the solution to this?
<dwidmann> drkns: try sudo chown drkns:drkns /home/drkns/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc
<dwidmann> faileas: Yeah, that is pretty high res, my monitor still has it beat though, by a bit (1680x1050)
<drkns> worked thank you
<dwidmann> drkns: as per the cause, remember to never, ever run graphical apps with sudo, use kdesudo instead.
<faileas> dwidmann: on a 8 year old system, with a graphics card with 16 mb of vram ;p
<drkns> why is this happening though all i did was change the user from root to drkns on my second hd
<drkns> other problem is wireless i have broadcom 43xx and it used to work on 8.04 but now on 8.10 it is not
<drkns> should i use ndiswrapper??
<drkns> wireless connection light is always on and no connection to accesspoint
<dwidmann> drkns: epimeth was mentioning trouble with broadcom 43xx too ... maybe he's figured something out, if you're lucky
<avihayb> drkns:  after installing kubuntu 8.10?
<avihayb> Could anyone point me to a page of kubuntu 8.10 related bugs and problems (that hopefully also offers solutions)?
<robin0800> avihayb: see the forum
<avihayb> fine, I just thought that there is a chanse someone concentrated it all in one place
<drkns> yes
<ubuntu_> hello
<drkns> my wireless worked on 8.04 by its kubuntu drivers perfectly but not with 8.10 after i upgraded to
<JOY> HELLO
<avihayb> drkns: I have the same problem
<drkns> aviyahb would you be able to find some solution?
<edi_99> Hi guys, I have installed LAMP server and I would like to remove it now... what's the correct terminal command to do that?
<faileas> edi_99: did you install it as individual packages or a metapackage?
<bio23> bonjour
<edi_99> faileas: I have installed it through tasksel
<edi_99> edi_99: and now I would like to completely remove everything
<faileas> edi_99: hmm. it should be sudo apt-get remove <package1> <package2> etc...
<faileas> not sure if you can run tasksel again to remove things >_>
<edi_99> faileas: i think so too... but what are the packages to remove?
<faileas> edi_99: i have no idea i'm afraid.
<edi_99> faileas: what exactly does this command do: dpkg --get-selections | grep deinstall$ | cut -f1 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge
<faileas> er...
<faileas> not entirely sure. ;p
<edi_99> faileas: that's allright :)
<slayer> Kubuntu is a fscking assware, m8
<natalisushka> Hi, I am using kubuntu 8.10 and finding difficulty adding custom icons to the panel, any idea how i can do that? I tried searching among widgets but didn't find any custom application launcher.
<neverendingo> natalisushka: if the application exists in the menu you can add it from there. right click on it, then use "add to panel"
<natalisushka> neverendingo, it does not.
<neverendingo> natalisushka: ATM there is no better way than adding the app to the menu first via kmenuedit.
<natalisushka> neverendingo, it's eclipse with pdt extension. I know I can install it from the repos, but it's an all-in-one app that I extract manually somewhere. In Gnome I can easily create a custom app icon with the eclipse logo, but can't do that here
<natalisushka> hmmm. Ok, then i'll do that, but I remember there was a way in previous KDE releases!
<brian1099> hi
<brian1099> is anyone packaging 4.2b1?
<neverendingo> natalisushka: yes, there was. But right now it is not implemented.
<matthew> Deiz u there?
<Deiz> Yep.
<matthew> i did something to my desktop and now i cant see what programs ive opened
<matthew> in the tray at the bottow
<matthew> bottom
<Deiz> But they open fine?
<matthew> YEa
<matthew> just
<matthew> cant see them
<matthew> so when i minimize
<Deiz> Right click the bottom panel
<matthew> cant re open
<matthew> yep
<Deiz> Add widgets
<Deiz> Task Manager
<matthew> Oh ok thanks :D
<Deiz> Then hit the little ying yang in the top right or bottom right and position it so the clock and system tray are where they should be
<matthew> is there anyway
<matthew> i can open up a exe file?
<Deiz> Yes, Wine.
<serenity> matthew: when wine is installed, yes
<matthew> How do i install it?
<Deiz> Through Adept or Synaptic.
<serenity> matthew: open adept und look for wine
<matthew> Ok i got adept
<matthew> ok thanks
<matthew> :D
<matthew> When i go to play nexuiz
<matthew> i experienec lots of lagg
<matthew> Any ideas?
<Deiz> Did you have lag under Windows?
<matthew> No
<serenity> matthew: installed 3d-drivers?
<matthew> dont think so
<matthew> Ok this wine is called what?
<serenity> wine
<matthew> Wine Microsoft Windows Compatibilitty Layer?
<Deiz> Yep.
<matthew> Ok
<serenity> so you have to installed drivers for your video card. Open k-Menu, systems, jockey
<matthew> So where can i get 3d drivers from?
<matthew> Jocky?
<matthew> Not coming up
<Deiz> It might also be stuffed under System -> Hardware Drivers
<jussi01> hardware drivers or something like thz
<matthew> Ahh yep
<matthew> Ok thanks very much
<matthew> ,3
<matthew> <3*
<eagles0513875> jussi01 can i pm ya with a question
<eagles0513875> !jocky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jocky
<eagles0513875> !info jocky
<ubottu> Package jocky does not exist in intrepid
<serenity> it shows youn !jockey
<serenity> !jockey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jockey
<serenity> hmm
<Deiz> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5~beta3-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 96 kB
<serenity> ah
<matthew> Said there was a problem
<matthew> installing wine
<matthew> :S
<serenity> what did it say exactly?
<matthew> Dw
<matthew> 'i reinstalled
<matthew> and worked now
<matthew> so wahts wine under?
<eagles0513875> matthew run sudo apt-get install wine in konsole
<matthew> How do i get to konsole
<eagles0513875> matthew its under applications then system
<matthew> Would it be possible for me to sue steam?
<serenity> matthew: yes, it is
<matthew> ok
<matthew> kool
<serenity> running portal and hl2 wirh
<serenity> with it
<matthew> css?
<serenity> also
<eagles0513875> matthew do u have wine
<eagles0513875> i am having an issue authenticating with a windows radius server form my linux machine
<eagles0513875> my laptop connects perfectly fine to my home network but not my school network. it connects and i get an ip but when i ping google it returns destination host unreachable
<eagles0513875> i am using ubuntu server with kde-core pkg and few things installed
<faileas> eagles0513875: does your school use a proxy server?
<serenity> matthew: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3731
<eagles0513875> faileas no
<eagles0513875> on windows i dont have browser set to auto detect proxy
<matthew> So where was wine located again?
<matthew> Deiz
<serenity> matthew: just click on your exe
<matthew> where is wine located?
<matthew> Wheres that
<matthew> :S
<faileas> matthew: try which wine to find out where wine is ;p
<serenity> matthew: download steam, click on steam.exe
<faileas> (why does which tell you where anyway? ;p)
<eagles0513875> faileas is there a ns pkg im missing somewhere since i am using the server version and that im missing
<faileas> eagles0513875: no idea
<eagles0513875> anyone have an idea
<eagles0513875> im connected fine at home
<matthew> Ok thanks for that guys
<matthew> :D
<eagles0513875> we got any network experts in here
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, i am on kubuntu 8.10 . how do i make the spell checker use more than one languages?? because in texts that combines more than the selected languages, it underlines the second language's words as mistakes
<matthew> hey again
<matthew> i tried installing
<matthew> nexuiz
<matthew> but came p with this
<matthew> APT Error. Context:
<matthew>     Package download failed,
<matthew>     I wasn't able to locate a file for the nexuiz-data package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch),
<matthew>     : ,
<matthew>     : ,
<matthew>     : ,
<matthew>     : ,
<matthew>     :
<matthew> Any ideas?
<matthew> serenity
<faileas> matthew: for one thing you might want to use the pastbin
<faileas> pastebin even
<matthew> im n00by
<matthew> :S
<matthew> like
<matthew> 2nd day using this
<matthew> so yea
<faileas> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<faileas> ;)
<matthew> don;t go too hard on me
<faileas> matthew: my repos seem to have it so... maybe find the .deb somewhere and download and install it manually?
<matthew> sorry about that
<matthew> where would around abouts the .deb be?
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> its been a while since i needed to google for one
<faileas> also, what arch do you  use? and try apt-get update and trying to install again
<matthew> Where?
<faileas> er in the command line?
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, i am on kubuntu 8.10 . how do i make the spell checker use more than one languages?? because in texts that combines more than the selected languages, it underlines the second language's words as mistakes
<faileas> sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install nexuiz-data and see if it gives the same error?
<matthew> Ok it worked
<matthew> :D
<matthew> How do i get my heaphones to work?
<matthew> with kubuntu
<matthew> Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis64> Hmm.. I just plug mine in and they wrork...
<matthew> :S
<serenity> matthew: usb headphones?
<matthew> nah
<eagles0513875> matthem headphones i have used worked outa box for me by plugging them into the right jack
<serenity> matthew: plug them in, start some music or such and while playing play with kmix
<eagles0513875> what serenity said
<eagles0513875> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<eagles0513875> !ns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ns
<eagles0513875> i need help wiht my issue but i guess no network experts around
<irock> HELLO
<Guest9533> hello
<Guest9533> first time in irc - just looking at
<eagles0513875> !hi | irock
<ubottu> irock: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<eagles0513875> !hi | maxim__
<ubottu> maxim__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tomaz> librdf-dev broken while trying to install.
<maxim__> I have Lucent WinModem. I downloaded martian drivers and installed them. Everything fine except that max speed I've got - 31200 while under Windows I have 52000 always
<natalisushka> Hi, how can I show desktop contents? In /home/myuser/Desktop I can see what's there, but when I try accessing desktop normally I don't see them! I remember before there was a widget that does it, but it disappeared.
<maxim__> Can smbd tell me smth about this?
<tomaz> natalisushka: add a widget named folderview
<Dr_Willis64> 'accessing he desktop normally' ?
<Dr_Willis64> Oh.. :) he means just accessing he icons on the desktop in the old-skool way. :P
<tomaz> natalisushka: if you cant add widgets, , make sure it's not locked ( on the top right bubbly icon )
<Dr_Willis64> I thought that bubbly icon was called the Cashew
<tomaz> Dr_Willis64: If I wanted to people not understand what I'm talking about, I would just say 'click on the cashew.'
<natalisushka> tomaz, Thanks, got it :)
<Dr_Willis64> Is cashew the official term? ive never noticed.
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis64 did u get my pm
<Dr_Willis64> Just dosent seem 'cool' enough term for kde4
<Dr_Willis64> Yes eagles0513875  i saw it,
<tomaz> I have no idea, I just try to make myself clear.
<Dr_Willis64> Yes eagles0513875 and the issue is?
<eagles0513875> ok lol
<eagles0513875> i setup kde 4.1 super stripped down version using kde-core pkg on ubuntu server
<eagles0513875> i have installed a few basic things right now
<eagles0513875> and the funny thing is wifi access at home no problems
<eagles0513875> at school i got issues
<eagles0513875> school uses no proxies but radius server to authenticate wifi access
<eagles0513875> ok that works for me but my problem is this
<Dr_Willis64> i rarely mess with wireless.. sorry.
<eagles0513875> i get an ip and everything but i either dont seem to be getting a gateway or there is no dns resolution on my machine
<eagles0513875> !kwifimanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwifimanager
<eagles0513875> !info kwifimanager
<ubottu> Package kwifimanager does not exist in intrepid
<Dr_Willis64> i just spent 10 min trying to get the wifes new laptop to connect wirelessy to the router... and then i left it alone.. and poof it finally connected...
<Dr_Willis64> laptop right next to that one connectds instantly :)
<eagles0513875> doc i installed it yesterday all i needed to do was reboot for it to work
<eagles0513875> and it does the same
<stas> я нуб
<eagles0513875> even with my schools but that seems to be a little more complex
<eagles0513875> !ru | stas
<ubottu> stas: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<eagles0513875> lunch time for now
<stas> thank pupl
<eagles0513875> no problem stas
<nti> yo!
<nti> :(
<eagles0513875> hi
<eagles0513875> !hi | nti
<ubottu> nti: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<stas> hi
<eagles0513875> stas is english ur first language
<sorush20> hi
<stas> no
<eagles0513875> what language stas
<stas> rus
<eagles0513875> stas go into the room im gonna get u link for this room is english only support
<stas> Sanktpeterburg
<eagles0513875> !ru | stas
<ubottu> stas: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<eagles0513875> go in that room
<tomaz> write /j #ubuntu-ru
<nti> what is happening? :)
<lokai> Hi, I want to connect to my personal network using ssh. Unfortunately, the network is using all of its available upstream bandwidth, so ssh times out (regardless of the timeout limit I set). I am not physcially at the location of the network. Is there anything I can do?
<eagles0513875> nti stats speaks russian so im helping him get to appropriate channel
<stdin> eagles0513875: he's already in #ubuntu-ru
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> stdin can you possibly help me with an interesting problem
<stdin> depends on the problem and the time it'll take
<eagles0513875> well basically i have taken ubuntu server 64bit installed kde-core and installed few things so far on it
<eagles0513875> my issue is at school to get on wifi
<eagles0513875> we use windows radius server
<eagles0513875> i can get on the wifi but for some reason it has no dns resolution
<eagles0513875> i get ip from school dhcp server and everything but when i ping i get destination host unreachable of google and when i try go to site i get nothing
<eagles0513875> lol
<stdin> eagles0513875: ask the admin to give you the IP of the DNS server
<eagles0513875> i already know it cuz i worked there over the summer
<stdin> have you tried putting it in /etc/resolv.conf?
<eagles0513875> no but i will on monday
<stdin> echo "nameserver IP-Address" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf
<eagles0513875> funny thing though
<eagles0513875> at home i have no problems connecting
<eagles0513875> im on it right now
<stdin> it'll be an issue with their DHCP server
<eagles0513875> then y is it giving me an ip
<eagles0513875> *why
<stdin> because getting an IP is not the only thing DHCP does
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> i know it gets subnet gateway and ip and all that
<stdin> it sends you DNS servers, a default gateway usually. and can give you a hostname/domainname
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> if thats not the problem then i have an issue with radius authentication
<eagles0513875> anyways lunch time
<gekkoo> how is the file called where all outgoing accounts of kmail are saved?
<mehrab> hey guys
<mehrab> I removed my desktop panel and now when I add a new pannel, it'll be added on top of the desktopn. what should I do, i want it at the bottom
<stdin> mehrab: click the "cashew" on the right of the panel, then click & drag the settings part to the bottom
<mehrab> stdin: thank you, worked
<dark_> geia...
<vOlcer> anyone installed kubuntu 8.10 on a macbook(black one)!?
<vOlcer> :)!?
<shell_1> geia...
<shell_1> e......
 * I Sorush is away: Gone away for now
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<T3rmInAt0r> hi guys
<T3rmInAt0r> openssl req $@ -new -x509 -days 365 -nodes - out /etc/apache2/apache.pem -keyout /etc/apache2/apache.pem
<T3rmInAt0r> the $@
<Guest10387> what is it for?
<T3rmy> openssl req $@ -new -x509 -days 365 -nodes - out /etc/apache2/apache.pem -keyout /etc/apache2/apache.pem
<T3rmy> what is it for?
 * sorush20 Sorush is back.
<eagles0513875> do i have to have samba installed to access a shared folder thats on a windows box
<BluesKaj> yes
<genii> eagles0513875: No, just smbclient
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> :)
<eagles0513875> ok genii ty
<BluesKaj> genii , I thought smbclient was samba
<genii> eagles0513875: np
<genii> BluesKaj: smbclient comes by default installed, but samba is a full suite which is smb server as well
<genii> AFK a few mins
<BluesKaj> yeah genii , I've been accessing wifes shared folders (windows vista pc) with konq and , smb:// , in the addressbar
<eagles0513875> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eagles0513875> what pkg do i need to play mp3's on amarok
<eagles0513875> !libxine1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxine1
<eagles0513875> !info libxine1
<ubottu> libxine1 (source: xine-lib): the xine video/media player library, meta-package. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.15-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<eagles0513875> im issing something here amarok doesnt want to play mp3's for me
<shig> hello
<eagles0513875> !hi | shig
<ubottu> shig: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<shig> Recently, kubuntu was used for the first time.
<shig> I think that it is a distribution that
<shig> was able to be used easily
<shig> coolly, and to be improved.
<^^scott^^> am I here?
<genii> Yes
<l0newolf> no you're there
<^^scott^^> nice
<^^scott^^> thanks
<l0newolf> anyone here use compiz a lot?
<l0newolf> compiz-fusion specifically, not the kde one
<Phlogi> what can I do if this update tool does not launch?
<Phlogi> step 6 does not happen to me
<genii> Phlogi: Step 6 of what series of steps, and what are these steps supposed to be for?
<Phlogi> of the upgrade process to Itrepid
<Phlogi> damn it
<Phlogi> ah you need to run the --distupgrade thing as root... good that the guides does not mention that
<genii> Phlogi: Also since 8.10 is not a long term support release, you will not be presented with something saying there is a newer version to upgrade to, if you are currently on an LTS release, since the tool wants by default to do LTS->LTS
<misel_> #join ubuntu-hu
<l0newolf> why I can't configure more than 2 desktops?  if I up the amount to 3, 4, whatever and click apply it still says 2 on the pager and doesn't change
<vbgunz> is there a helper app that can launch  a window onto a certain desktop without having to create a window setting for it? e.g., desktop 6 -- app -cmds?
<manish> genii: Hi, Ever had any experience with gotmail. I want to use hotmail in evolution. and  I think that gotmail is the key. do you know of any other way i can use hotmail in evolution
<genii> manish: I haven't bothered to try setting up hotmail to work under evolution, i just use the web interface. But there seems something about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408&page=1
<manish> genii: actually as i told you yesterday that my net is really slow hence i use client. Now i have installed gotmail using terminal as you suggested yesterday. Now i need to configure a file in gotmail folder but i dont know where is the folder installed. Could you help me find that atleast
<vbgunz> in kde3 I used to be able to launch a window and give it a caption or a title. in kde4 I cannot do this with some apps anymore... is there a way to force this behavior OR better, simply launch an app onto a certain desktop without having to enter it into window settings?
<manish> genii: and the page you just suggested doesnot work for me. It says port ## is already used by some other server and i need to configure it manually. Since i dont know how to do that so i have given it up
<ubuntu-dron> good evening
<ubuntu-dron> any info on kde 4.2 beta 1 in kubuntu repos?
<genii> manish: gotmail appears to be a perl script. If you issue "man gotmail" it gives you examples of the syntax to use to configure it
<genii> manish: According to the manpage, it's config file is     ~/.gotmailrc
<manish> genii: cant find that file
<genii> manish: Since it begins with a period EG: "."              it is normally hidden
<genii> manish: ls -a ~/.gotmailrc                        will show it if it exists yet
<manish> genii: please can you assist me in using gotmail
<genii> manish: Did you yet read the manpage of it as I suggested by doing the: man gotmail                 ?
<genii> manish: It seems fairly straightforward
<manish> genii: yes but did not understand a bit
<manish> i mean how do i use that
<eagles0513875> geni
<manish> i typed gotmail - u -p
<sigp239> Is there any way to upgrade to KDE 4.2 beta 1?
<eagles0513875> genii what audio player do you use
<manish> but it still gives the same op
<manish> genii: when i open gedit ~/.gotmail a blank page opens up
<sigp239> Anyone else have problems with the rendering of http://www.dogpile.com/
<vbgunz> anyone know why okular used to open up chm documents but it seems chm is no longer supported? I have the extra backends, is chm dead in okular now?
<genii> manish: That would be something like:   gotmail -u myhotmailname  -p MyPaSsW0rD
<genii> manish: Usually configuration files like this of ending in "rc" do not get made until at least first time the application they belong to runs
<manish> ok
<manish> so what do i do to tun the app
<genii> manish: tun?
<manish> genii: I got the file at /usr/share/doc/gotmail/examples/sample.gotmailrc. now i need to edit it to put my user name and password
<manish> so after this what do i do
<sigp239> Is there any way to upgrade to KDE 4.2 beta 1?
<tomaz> sigp239: are you a developer?
<Guest87066> does somebody know why plasma bugs when i open my openffice? and why the system tray widget gets bug when it is resized ?
<genii> manish: If you specified some folder in there to put the hotmail you get, then just then rin gotmail, then after look in the folder
<genii> rin->run
<turetta-brazil> does somebody know why plasma bugs when i open my openffice? and why the system tray widget gets bug when it is resized ? i am using kde4
<tomaz> turetta-brazil: doesn't happen here.
<manish> genii: as suggested in the file i have put my username and password and changed the name of the file to .gotmailrc and placed it in my home directory. now How do i specify a folder for putting hotmail mails. and how do i run the app
<tomaz> did you upgraded to latest  packages?
<turetta-brazil> tomaz yes i am using the latest pakgs
<genii> manish: Running the app would be:          gotmail
<tomaz> turetta-brazil: I really  don't know, and it really doesn't happen here.
<genii> manish: If in the config file for specifying mail directory, dunno. On commandline the manpage howeer says to use: --folder-dir /my/dir
<genii> Work, AFK
<sigp239> tomaz:  No I am not a developer
<turetta-brazil> tomaz: ok im thinkin the problem can be with my Nv drivers tks
<vbgunz> so Kubuntu doesn't compile okular with chm support? is there a way to get it without jumping through loops for it?
<tomaz> sigp239: beta packages are for developers or experienced  users, they are not ready  for public yet.
<JontheEchidna> turetta-brazil: it's a known bug in the nvidia drivers, though I think it's fixed in the latest 180.07 beta drivers
<tomaz> sigp239: do you *really* wanna try them on kubuntu? ( it's like , everything could crash, your  daugther could got pragnent )
<sigp239> tomaz:  Well KDE 4.1 is "beta" even though it is tagged as a stable release.  I think KDE 4.2 is probably more stable than 4.1
<tomaz> sigp239: kde 4.1 is not beta, the 4.1.3 is stable enougth. but 4.2 there's lots of bleeding edge things that still have rougth edges.
<sigp239> tomaz:  Yea I wanna try it.  Worst case scenario I'll just boot to the console, remove kde desktop and install gnome
<tomaz> but if you really wanna try, there's one way, but it's a hard path.
<tomaz> are you ready to follow that road,  young padawan?
<sigp239> tomaz:  uh, yea
<tomaz> sigp239: you  need to get the sources and build it yourself. all the information is on techbase.kde.org, and I can answer your  questions since i do that everyday.
<sigp239> tomaz:  Nobody has packaged it yet for kubuntu?
<tomaz> sigp239: exactly, it's the first beta, there are no guarantees, so no packagers wanna take the blame to crash the  system ;D
<tomaz> I'm on 87% of my daily kdeelibs compilation
<eagles0513875> genii :)
<manish> genii:what ever i put i only see the man page in the terminal
<genii> manish: To exit the manpage hit Q
<manish> genii: i exitted the man page but when evet i type a commnad starting with gotmail all i see is the man page
<azzurra> any italian ?
<genii> !it | azzurra
<manish> genii: i want to access hotmail account on my evolution so i need to straight things out you know
<ubottu> azzurra: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<azzurra> ty
<azzurra> bye
<genii> manish: When you say you exited the manpage, you mean the prompt returned to something like:   yourname@yourhotname
<genii> :?
<manish> genii: yes
<manish> gneii: so what do i do now. Please help me out of this
<genii> manish: To make sure you are in shell, do ctrl-c a couple times
<genii> manish: Perhaps then issue:    gotmail -c ~/.gotmailrc
<manish> genii: i think i got it to work using gotmail itself but the op says " Page doesn't contain any form action field "
<genii> manish: I have no idea what that means
<manish> ok thnaks genii got to go now will catch up later
 * I Sorush is away: Gone away for now
<eagles0513875> can one use ntfs3g with a samba share
<faileas> er
<faileas> samba shouldn't care about the FS
<genii> eagles0513875: server message block (samba) uses it's own kind of fs
<eagles0513875> faileas i am unable to play any of my mp3 which r on vista box but locally on my laptop i can play them
<eagles0513875> genii besides linux being vindicated i am also vindicated lol
<genii> hence existence of mount.smbfs for instance....
<tomaz> eagles0513875: do you have the gstreamer plugins installed? or the xine ones?
<faileas> eagles0513875: more likely that permissions on the computer the files are saved from are incorrect
<faileas> oh, and you may need additional files for mp3 support
<jewel> hey, can anyone help me with virtualization?
<jewel> hey, can anyone help me with virtualization?
<bobdobolina> sorry
<bobdobolina> on my other computer it forces me to go to low graphics mode because its the only way to turn the comp on then only kde sessions work and ubuntu is scrambled
<faileas> jewel: using what?
 * sorush20 Sorush is back.
<jewel> faileas, i am new to this virtual stuff, just wanted to know what way to go-- wanting to install windows inside ubuntu
<faileas> jewel: I had it working pretty well with the nonfree version of virtualbox.
<jewel> faileas: i just installed virtual machine manager and what to do next? i am now downloading emu and qemu launcher.
<faileas> jewel: installation was fairly easy, add a repo, use apt to install, run the wizard for making a new VM, mount an installer cd., and install ;)
<Guest24170> porq te vas
<Guest24170> hola
<jewel> faileas: what repo to add? wouldn't qemu do the job?
<Guest24170> hay alguien aqui
<jewel> jewel: will i have to install driver inside the host system?
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest24170> what
<jewel> faileas: will i have to install driver inside the host system?
<genii> Guest24170: For Spanish:    /join #ubuntu-es       or:   /join #kubuntu-es
<faileas> jewel: not totally necessary. with virtualbox and vmware it adds features though
<bobdobolina> virtualbox is sweet
<bobdobolina> i mean its kinda fun when i tried it
<Guest24170> hello
<jewel> faileas: will i have to install driver inside the guest os?
<Guest24170> jhirlyn
<faileas> jewel: erf.for the host, the installtion of the VM software will take care of it
<bobdobolina> virtualbox has options to decide what driver it looks for in the host and the guest.  i chose to let it do OSS for ubuntu and ac97 for xp
<jewel> i have problem installing the graphics card. its a sis chipset
<bobdobolina> oh i was thinking audio sorry
<Guest24170> no entiendo nada
<bobdobolina> graphics i think it takes some memory to make a virtual graphics card
<faileas> the guest dosesn't need it but its an option to make things run better more moothly. drivers are for virtualised hardware though
<bobdobolina> like you choose how much memory to alocate to graphics
<bobdobolina> what would i set my virtual graphics memory at?
<jewel> how much of memory should i use?
<bobdobolina> well hes gone faileas
<Guest24170> aja
<jewel> mm
<Guest24170> halguien habla español aqui
<jewel> i am downloading virtualbox
<bobdobolina> its not 2 bad to figure out
<genii> Guest24170: Inglés solamente adentro aquí. Español adentro #kubuntu-es o #ubuntu-es
<Guest24170> un pero tu hablas español
<Guest24170> solo dime
<bobdobolina> just think closely about it i think you choose dynamic size so it will get bigger as u use more memory rather than give it a small limited part of your hdd
<Guest24170> si
<bobdobolina> and like choose half your physical memory i choose to watch sysmanager while it booted to see if i could get it as high as possible without eating my hol gig
<bobdobolina> whole
<Guest24170> pero si
<Guest24170> es posible
<genii> Guest24170: Para incorporar el #kubuntu-es haga /join #kubuntu-es   ...   #ubuntu-es haga /join #ubuntu-es
<eagles0513875> genii:  what ports does samba  use
<eagles0513875> genii:  tu hablas espanol lol
<genii> eagles0513875: No, babelfish does
<Guest24170> pero dime si tu puedes hablar español y me salgo de aka
<Guest24170> porfa
<Guest24170> vor
<eagles0513875> whose babelfish
<jewel> well, one more thing , what about using printer from the guest os?
<eagles0513875> Guest24170:  solo ingles aqui mi amigo
<eagles0513875> !es | Guest24170
<ubottu> Guest24170: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> Guest24170: El inglés de la lengua adentro aquí exclusivamente. No persista con español aquí satisfacen.
<Guest24170> pero ustedes pueden hablar español eso es lo unico q quiero saber si
<Guest24170> diganme
<sigp239> What version of GNOME comes with Ubuntu 8.10?
<Ursinha> sigp239, 2.24?
<eagles0513875> si pero tambien hablo ingles pero en este canale yo hablo ingles solomente
<genii> sigp239: Perhaps they'll know in #ubuntu rather than here in #kubuntu
<bobdobolina> i dont know sorry jewel i havent tried printing but its pretty easy to work with all of your services and if its not, check deeper in to the settings of virtualbox when it is shutdown
<genii> Guest24170: In here use only English
<Guest24170> ok my name is jhirlyn,Im twelve
<jewel> okk
<Guest24170> from venezuela
<Guest24170> im pleasedto meet you too
<Guest24170> im pleased to meet you too
<Guest24170> solo quieria q supieran eso
<brama> guys, I'm in a pickle here
<brama> and google doesn't seem to be helpful hwere
<brama>  parport0: cannot grant exclusive access for device ppdev0
<Guest24170> q me quieres decir con google
<brama> all perms are AOK
<Guest24170> alquin me puede enseñar inglish
<brama> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<brama> !ubotu tell Guest24170 about es
<ubottu> Guest24170, please see my private message
<Guest24170> mira me meto hay y no me contesta nadie
<brama> !es | Guest24170
<ubottu> Guest24170: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest24170> ya lo ise
<Guest24170> y nadie quiere hablar conmigo
<Guest24170> no me responden
<Guest24170> porq no responden ustedes apenas tengo 12 años porfavor
<Guest24170> soy una niña apenas
<linux_> #kubuntu
<eagles05> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh
<Guest24170> a q
<Guest24170> ???
<eagles05> Guest24170 en este cana solo hablan ingles por favor
<eagles05> !es | Guest24170
<ubottu> Guest24170: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eagles05> hablar espanol in estos canales
<eagles05> comprendes
<brama> eagles05: that guy is not responding to anything
<Guest24170> me duele lo q dises pero es mejor q me balla verdad q si
<Guest24170> ?
<eagles05> no comprendo
<Guest24170> te estoy disiendo q me duele q me trates hasi
<brama> eagles0513875: are there any ops here?
<Guest24170> pero creo q es mejor q me balla sierto
<brama> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<stdin> brama: yes?
<jpds> !en | Guest24170
<ubottu> Guest24170: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jpds> !es | Guest24170
<ubottu> Guest24170: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<brama> stdin: we are trying to get Guest24170 to ubuntu-es
<Guest24170> disculpen si cause algunas molestias
<Guest24170> PERDONNNNNNNNNNN
<brama> stdin: but the guy is completely ignoring everything
<stdin> they are in #kubuntu-es
<jpds> Guest24170: Pone: /join #kubuntu-es
<brama> sed s/ubuntu/kubuntu/ ;)
<Guest24170> sorry
<Guest24170> SORRY
<dwidmann> Hmm, I wonder if there are any decent audio players with a client/server sort of setup....
<Guest24170> ok me largo
<tomaz> dwidmann: xmms2
<dwidmann> keyword decent
<stdin> dwidmann: vlc has that IIRC, and it has a Qt GUI by default now :)
<dwidmann> Hmm, I have vlc installed already ... I've only used it for video though. i guess I'll look there first
<stdin> Media -> Streaming
<dwidmann> stdin: I think I see what you're saying ... but I guess, how can I say ... erm, something like quassel, except with music :)
<STREENG> HI
<Fieldy> hello, i keep recieving this error in adept when applying changes "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." how can i find out more about this error?
<stdin> dwidmann: something like icecast?
<dwidmann> tomaz, stdin: looks like, according to the package description, xmms2 might fit the bill
<dwidmann> stdin: what's icecast?
<stdin> Fieldy: open Konsole and run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<stdin> !info icecast2
<ubottu> icecast2 (source: icecast2): Ogg Vorbis and MP3 streaming media server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2-2 (intrepid), package size 257 kB, installed size 744 kB
<chris___> could someone tell me why i am getting the error "Permission denied" when typing "sudo echo \"deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/phobie/ubuntu intrepid main\" >  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ppa-phobie.list" in the terminal
<Fieldy> stdin: okay
<dwidmann> stdin: perhaps we're misunderstanding ... not really looking for a streaming server.
<stdin> chris___: because you're doing it wrong: echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/phobie/ubuntu intrepid main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ppa-phobie.list
<sigp239> How do I do a minimal install of kubuntu?
<dwidmann> stdin: just a disconnected interface
<LjL> !info mpd | dwidmann
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 144 kB, installed size 432 kB
<LjL> dwidmann: not many KDE clients around that i'm aware of, though
<Fieldy> stdin: ah, /boot is full... odd, i'll look into it
<LjL> dwidmann: or to be exact, absolutely none in the repositories (of Hardy at least)
<dwidmann> LjL: not seeing any for intrepid either
<chris___> stdin: but it works just fine if i am doing something like "sudo echo \"test test test\" >  /home/chris/Desktop/test.list"
<LjL> dwidmann: i think kde-apps.org has something, don't remember if packaged decently
<chris___> so WHY doesn't it work when trying to write to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ppa-phobie.list
<dwidmann> LjL: if it compiles successfully, and has a good interface, it might be worth a thought
<chris___> i mean i'm using sudo, so it should work normally
<LjL> dwidmann: bzq-84-108-5-129.cablep.bezeqint.net
<LjL> dwidmann: err, that's not what i wanted to paste
<LjL> dwidmann: http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Clients
<dwidmann> LjL: looks like xmms2 could work too, I think I'll try both :)
 * dwidmann loves free software
<LjL> well, xmms2 is not particularly KDE either...
<Fieldy> stdin: thanks, i just had to manually clean up some old stuff in /boot then it had enough space to accomplish what it wanted to. guess i won't make /boot 60M in the future.
 * jnw222 loves it to 
<dwidmann> LjL: seeing as it has python bindings, I could probably make it a KDE interface though, given sufficient time, effort, and diligence
<LjL> dwidmann: oh that's for sure, but then you already have Kanola for a basic Python/KDE interface to MPD too
<LjL> (i'm actually amazed at the amount of GTK clients for MPD, and the almost absolute lack of any for KDE)
<dwidmann> LjL: yeah, I noticed that
<sigp239> How do I do a minimal install of kubuntu?
<dwidmann> that's funny, it has a vim client
<dwidmann> LjL: looks like there are 6 Qt clients
<dwidmann> LjL: most of which don't seem very mature
<dwidmann> LjL: hmm, this project looks active, I think I'll try it
<dwidmann> http://lowblog.nl/category/qtmpc/
<Fieldy> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sigp239> How do I remove KDE ?
<dwidmann> sigp239: now why would ya wanna do that?
<james_> hey
<james_> Any one here good with compiz?
<dwidmann> james_: I would assume these people would be good with it:
<dwidmann> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<JontheEchidna> !puregnome | sigp239
<ubottu> sigp239: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<james_> ive got it running well but i can only get a grid of desktops that I can pull away from or zoom in etc. not one solid cube
<bv> hello
<stdin> chris___: because bash is doing the writing, running as you. so 'echo "test test test" >  /home/chris/Desktop/test.list"' would work too
<sigp239> JontheEchidna:  Actually, I want to remove all of KDE and just have a minimal system install.  You know, just the kernel, GNU toolchain, command line utilities.
<JontheEchidna> ubuntu-minimal is a metapackage that contains that
<sigp239> JontheEchidna: Thanks that is the info I was looking for.  How do I remove everything so I can install ubuntu-minimal?
<JontheEchidna> Dunno, I've never had to do that
<stdin> removing kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-standard, then "sudo apt-get autoremove" should do it
<stdin> though, I have never tried it either
<thomas__> hi
<g33k> how to set static IP??
<thomas__> wie geht
<sigp239> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<stdin> g33k: right-click the network manager -> Edit Connections -> New Connection -> Wired
<g33k> stdin is there any graphical guide??
<stdin> g33k: I doubt it can be done graphically, as you'll be removing any GUI in the process
<dwidmann> LjL: I think I've found a pretty good one, qmpdclient looks usable
<g33k> if i set static IP on my computer does this affect to other computers in LAN??
<ler_hydra> I'm running 8.10 and I have an annoying issue. If I don't give any form of input to the system then every tenth second (exaclty every tenth) there's about 500ms - 1s of latency on all graphical output
<ler_hydra> any ideas?
<stdin> g33k: I answered the wrong question earlier. I'm not sure there's a guide. but look in https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<ler_hydra> top didn't tell me anything obvious
<ler_hydra> and I don't know enough about the system's daemons to know which trigger on an interrupt every 10th second
<dwidmann> LjL: hmm, at least it looked it, but I can't seem to figure things out ... I wonder if it's not a me not configuring mpd right issue :\
<g33k> If i change ip to static on 1 commputer does it affect to another computers in Local Area Network
<g33k> ??
<chx> hi. konsole behaves strange: it thinks the terminal is one line taller than then window actually is and it's rather annoying
<chx> resizing the window does not help :(
<kde42> I have not been able to get desktop sharing to work in kde 4.1 or kde 4.2 beta. It works fine when I am in gnome. in kde 4.x is starts disconnected and I can't seem to connect in any way. any ideas?
<kde42> guess not.... back to gnome then
<Matrixritter> hi friends
<ubuntoil> how do I have to do to install a lib with subversion (libdvdcss) ?
<Matrixritter> I have a question related to graphics
<Matrixritter> ubuntoil: choose the easy way by using medibuntu rep
<dwidmann> LjL: hm, there we go :)
<ubuntoil> Matrixritter: well actually the medibuntu repo is activated on my dist but still, I can't rip some of my DVDs...
<Matrixritter> can I mix up Nvidia and Ati/AMD graphic cards or will the drivers interfere?
<Matrixritter> ubuntoil: you're doing something wrong
<Matrixritter> ripping dvds with k9copy is very cool
<Matrixritter> and it works nearly out on the box on my pc
<ubuntoil> Matrixritter: what would I be wrong..?? I do it with dvd::rip
<ubuntoil> *do
<Matrixritter> never tried
<Matrixritter> did you install libdvdcss2 ?
<ubuntoil> which is kind of a very good soft.
<ubuntoil> Matrixritter: yes, I did....
<Matrixritter> hum, very myterious
<Matrixritter> and watchingdvds is no issue?
<ubuntoil> also dvdnav and dvdread
<ubuntoil> Matrixritter: watching id fine
<Matrixritter> maybe dvd copy protection is making problems
<ubuntoil> let me try again...
<ubuntoil> Matrixritter: I guess and that's why I was thinking about upgrading my libdvdcss...
<Matrixritter> that won't help
<Matrixritter> modern copy protection irritates your dvd drive
<Matrixritter> this is not related to any libs
<Matrixritter> but there are solutions running under windows
<Matrixritter> to handle the protected stuff
<ubuntoil> Matrixritter: well, actually, I can't even read it. might come from a zone pb, I bought my computer in the USA
<ubuntoil> Matrixritter: don't have and don't want any windows stuff, don't be rude ;-)
<Matrixritter> ah, there are issues with the zone
<ubuntoil> Matrixritter: may I tell my system to forget about that S#$@ ?
<Matrixritter> as far as I know it´s hardoced into the firmware of the dvd drive
<Matrixritter> or is it wrong? any Pros here knowing about that
<estres> any one who can help inspanish?
<ubuntoil> Matrixritter: I hate that zone BullS###
<minterior> hi all
<Matrixritter> man, i google for solution
<Matrixritter> wohoo
<Matrixritter> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Setting DVD Region Codes
<Matrixritter> shit, you have to repair link manually
<LjL> !es | estres
<ubottu> estres: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LjL> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntoil> Matrixritter: thank you so much man....I'm gonna ty this right now
<minterior> can I install Kubuntu 8.10 from the cdrom and choose the packages (or grouped ones) I want?
<g33k> If i change ip to static IP on 1 commputer does it affect to another computers in Local Area Network ??
<Memphisto> hi, I just wonder, is kubuntu ok for use as a server?
<dwidmann> Memphisto: You'd probably want to use the ubuntu-server CD for that, wouldn't you?
<dwidmann> Memphisto: granted, yes, it would function just like ubuntu-server, but I don't think you'd need all the other stuff (you know, fancy things like GUIs, etc)
<Memphisto> I like to use desktop... not only text
<Memphisto> dwidmann: I've only been using linux some months now
<shovi> How come Kate dosnt save the addons and extensions etc whenever I close and reopen?
<shovi> what am I doing wrong
<minterior> dwidmann: do you know if Kubuntu installation with Kubuntu desktop cdrom let you choose which packages do you want?
<Memphisto> which linux distro is best (with graphic desktop) is the best for server?
<stdin> Memphisto: #kubuntu is not the right place to ask "what is the best distro", try ##linux
<Memphisto> ok
<minterior> can I install Kubuntu 8.10 from the cdrom and choose the packages (or grouped ones) that I want?
<stdin> minterior: no, there is only one standard install available
<minterior> ok, thank you
<stdin> you could install the server edition then add the packages you want after
<shovi> How come Kate dosnt save the addons and extensions etc whenever I close and reopen?
<minterior> stdin: oks, I will try.
<raul> alguém do brasil?
<stdin> !br | raul
<ubottu> raul: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubuntoil> Matrixritter: my dvdPlayer is region 1...dvd are region 2, some are working some are not...thank you anyway
<thomas__> hi
<thomas__> wie geht
<thomas__> was ist
<tomaz> Where do I configure the sessions that I  have ? ( kde.session, gnome.session and so on)
<Matrixritter> ubuntoil: sry, was away for some time
<cenuij> can I skip cheking all these apt sources on install??
<Matrixritter> no success in changing region code?
<malharhak> Hi
<cenuij> it's a royal pain in the ass to wait an extra 10 mins while the installer figures out what it should be doing with apt
<cenuij> can i pass an option to skip this?
<malharhak> Yeah, just shutdown the computer :p
<Matrixritter> lolol
<cenuij> anything more enlightened?
<cenuij> or should i expect this from kubuntu chan?
<Matrixritter> i didn't get what your problem is?
<cenuij> installer takes too long while it checks online sources
<malharhak> Sorry, you asked too much for me, and yer, I didn't get too
<cenuij> i'd like to skip this and get things installed from installation media
<malharhak> Are you downloading something, it could just be a lag problem
<cenuij> ¬_¬
<Matrixritter> man, just have no internet connection and everything is fine
<Matrixritter> your problem is normally a feature
<cenuij> if it was a lag problem i'd phone my frickin ISP
<Matrixritter> a setup which installs newest versions of software
<Matrixritter> man, this is amazing feature and you're whining about your slow speed internet connection
<cenuij> what this amazing feature that connects to the net without my permission?
<cenuij> wow, amazing
<Matrixritter> idiot, plug out wire
<Matrixritter> and no connection
<Matrixritter> simpe, ya?
<cenuij> wait, i need to physically alter my network before i install an OS?
<cenuij> are you sopme kind of fucking moron?
<Matrixritter> no
<cenuij> if you dont know the answer to the question, shut the fuck up
<JontheEchidna> !ohmy | cenuij
<ubottu> cenuij: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<malharhak> It's a normal thing that it connects to the net to download last versions of softwares... If you don't want it, don't connect, Matrix is right
<cenuij> so your saying that ther is no way to install kunbuntu without a net connection?
<Matrixritter> in my opinion there is a way to forbid internet access in setup
<Matrixritter> oh man
<cenuij> or your saying that if you are connected, while you try to install, you MUST wait while the intaller connects to somwhere i dont trust?
<Matrixritter> you can install without internet
<Matrixritter> if you don't trust why do you put in cd
<Matrixritter> ???
<Matrixritter> your hd could be blown up at the point where it comes to internet connection
<malharhak> Yeah, just plug out the wire while you're installing
<cenuij> perhaps becuase i dont expect software to try and connect to the net wihout my permission, and thatś why i install it first in a VM
<Matrixritter> oh man
<VistaUser> how do i find xorg.conf?
<Matrixritter> just disable network interface in vm
<JontheEchidna> VistaUser: it's in /etc/X11
<dr_willis> VistaUser,  'locate FILENAME'
<VistaUser> ty
<cenuij> Matrixritter: so I shoutl again, disable something, just to get kubunto installed?
<cenuij> Matrixritter: your seriously suggesting i disable networking?
<dr_willis> That sounds like what he suggested to me...
<cenuij> Matrixritter: do you know or not, if there is an option to skip update checking on intall?
<cenuij> Matrixritter: it seems you dont know for sure either way
<VistaUser> i located
<VistaUser> now how i get to it?
<cenuij> Matrixritter: so again, if you dont know for sure, either way, please stfu
<malharhak> While I installed ubuntu, if I remember well, there waas one, but... Not sure
<dr_willis> Ive never noticed such an option.   The forums may have some info on that cenuij.
<dr_willis> VistaUser,  depends on what you wish to DO with it.
<malharhak> And for Kubuntu, it must be the same
<cenuij> dr_willis: ok thanks, i'll check
<VistaUser> i want to look at it to see the configurations
<VistaUser> i am setting up a new monitor
<VistaUser> but it dont show up
<dr_willis> clarify what you mean by 'new' - In most cases X should autoconfigure that stuff these days
<VistaUser> yah but my main monitor broken on laptop and my other monitor and everytime i boot up it says something abot over ranged
<VistaUser> so i wannt to change resolution
<dr_willis> some laptops can be a pain. - You mean to saty  You wish to enable a 2nd monitor on a laptop.
<VistaUser> yah
<dr_willis> Some laptops ive seen have those special function keys that kick in the 2nd monitor.. some have it but it dont work under Linux.  :(
<dr_willis> had one that defaulted to the 2nd if it was plugged in...
<dr_willis> Its amazing the range of  'ways 2nd monitors work' with laptops.
<VistaUser> oooo i was going to try fedora is there a way to partition drive so i can save all this info and try fedora on a different part of the hard drive
<VistaUser> i wanted to actually back up my xorg.conf because it took my quite a while to make it work through a second monitor
<VistaUser> and i didnt want to lose that info or then i have to spend alot of hrs fixing again
<VistaUser> dr_willis u know how?
<malharhak> Can't you put this file on an external disk/cd/dvd/anything
<VistaUser> yes but i dont want to save everything
<VistaUser> just that one file
<VistaUser> everything else is a breeze to fix i have it in my trusty note book ( the one u hand write in lol)
<Guest123> does anyone knows openemr?
<malharhak> That case... I dunno, sorry
<antoranz> is it possible to send a backtrace from gdb to a file?
<SSJ_GZ> antoranz: http://developer.apple.com/DOCUMENTATION/DeveloperTools/gdb/gdb/gdb_toc.html#TOC13
<stof> hello
<genii> !hello | stof
<ubottu> stof: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<stof> est ce que je peut savoir c'est quoi cela, je vient d'installer kubuntu  et voila je me suis retrouver ici :D
<aboSamoor> after upgrading to from kernel -19 to kernel -22 the suspend is not working, any idea how can I figure what is the error ?
<stof> are you here men
<genii> stof: French in #kubuntu-fr or #ubuntu-fr svp
<stof> ok thank you genii, so here is just for english people ?
<genii> stof: Yes. If you can ask or state your issue in English here, we are happy to try and assist
<dwidmann> antoranz: an easy way of doing it would be just to save Konsole's scrollback ... that's how I did it last time I needed to
<stof> ok tanks you, and see you soon good Bye
<francisc1701> hi everyone!
<dr_willis> VistaUser,  backup the xorg.conf ? its just a file.. copy it somewhere and name it xorg.conf.backup or somthing like that
<mobile> ahoj
<VistaUser> ok
<ubuntu__> wow
<francisc1701> I have a intel x3100 graphics card (965 chipset) and I was wondering how I could tell if hardy is using the intel driver or vesa
<antoranz> dwidmann: I know that.... and I'd do it... unfortunately I want to get the backtrace of kate when it kills kde. I got the debugger waiting for me in the VTs
<VistaUser> when i open xorg.conf its empty
<francisc1701> xorg.conf doesn't say
<dr_willis> VistaUser,  i would imagine you are doing a typo, or somthing basic wrong.
<dr_willis> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<VistaUser> i am using terminal and using command gedit xong.conf
<dr_willis> are you in the /etc/X11 directory? you are using the proper name? no spelling mistakes?
<dr_willis> why do you want to 'edit' it when you asked how to back it up?
<VistaUser> i did spelling mistake
<VistaUser> i need to get to it to copy the file dont i?
<dr_willis> Your use of the term 'get to it' is totally invalid
<Guest123> is there any md5 decoder for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> theres no 'getting to' the file
<dr_willis> its at /etc/X11/ you do whatever you want with the file
<VistaUser> ok ty
<dr_willis> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /path/to/whatever/xorg.conf.backup
<genii> Guest123: md5 hashing is a one-way process. So no
<DaskreecH> Konichiwa
<VistaUser> ooo ok
<dr_willis> Bash and Linux Basics. :)
<DaskreecH> Hi VistaUser
 * dr_willis wonders what a md5 decoder would  supposed to do exactly
<VistaUser> hey do i know u?
<DaskreecH> VistaUser: Likely not
<VistaUser> lol ok hey
<DaskreecH> Hay-ay!
<Guest123> genii,  what does this mean?
<VistaUser> lol
<VistaUser> i gtg
<DaskreecH> Catch you later
<VistaUser> i gtg
<Guest123> dr_willis, it decodes
<Guest123> is it so hard?
<VistaUser> ty dr_willis for all ur help
<DaskreecH> Guest123: Md5 only works in one direction. YOu cannot use a MD5 sum and get back what you got the MD5sum of
<Guest123> DaskreecH, so is it unpenetrable ?
<Guest123> DaskreecH, so is it unpenetratable
<DaskreecH> Guest123: For some meaning of that word. Yes
<Guest123> but If I have a database in mysql and I dont remember the pass
<Guest123> how am I supposed to get it back?
<DaskreecH> Guest123: remember your password?
<Guest123> except this
<HappySmileMan> You can run a dictionary or brute-force attack on the hash, if it's a short password or a dictionary word this will basically get it by trial and error
<DaskreecH> Guest123: You should have a function that allows you to overwrite your passwordx
<HappySmileMan> But if it was a good password there's basically no recovering it
<Guest123> HappySmileMan,
<Guest123> I know all these staff.
<Guest123> but in windows there is a decoder for hash tables
<genii> Guest123: A trick which may work for you is to look at your bash history file, which should have in it the password you set whenever it was
<Guest123> in kubuntu isn't there any similar?
<DaskreecH> Guest123: it's doing the same thing that HappySmileMan just said
<HappySmileMan> mdcrack runs in wine, would probably be fastest one
<Guest123> ok the name of the programme?
<genii> Guest123: There are brute-force methods if you are desperate
<DaskreecH> genii: not always You can drop to the mysql subcommand line and do all commands there
<HappySmileMan> I'd say just go to some site with an online database and search for hack
<HappySmileMan> I think milworm has one? milworm.com?
<genii> Guest123: However, first look at: ~/.bash_history        and see if it has the line you used originally to set the password
<HappySmileMan> Not sure the exact URL, or if it's any good, but I've heard of it
<genii> DaskreecH: Can start it up without loading the tables or so, eys
<Guest123> ok,
<Guest123> thanx for the advices
<Guest123> something more
<Guest123> how may I see
<DaskreecH> Guest123: Or overwrite it with the mysql root account
<Guest123> if my apache server is visible through the internet?
<DaskreecH> genii: yes you can
<Guest123> (with nmap somehow)
<DaskreecH> Guest123: Try and load something from your external IP
<genii> Guest123: Alternate way which we are now discussing: http://lists.mysql.com/mysql/171366
<genii> Guest123: To see the bash_history file:    less ~/.bash_history                    use q to quit
<Guest123> ok I got it
<Guest123> about nmap?
<Guest123> how may I scan my firewall?
<dr_willis> I would say try some of those Online scanner web sites. You dont normally nmap from inside the firewall to test the firewall.
<Guest123> ok , but if I would like to use it?
<dr_willis> use it to do what exactly?
<DawnLight> hello. is partition encryption possible to set up during installation?
<dr_willis> I belive it is DawnLight  but i think that may require the alternative installer cd.. Ive never looked into it.
<dr_willis> But i recall it mentioned as a 'new' feature
<dr_willis> !encryption
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<DawnLight> no way... i've just finished downloading the live cd
<Guest123> dr_willis,
<dr_willis> !encrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<DawnLight> !luks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luks
<Guest123> so se if there is any port open in my site
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemOnIntrepid
<dr_willis> Guest123,  you dont want to be scanning from 'inside' the firewall. use a portscanner web site to test your system
<DawnLight> thanks
 * genii hands dr_willis a coffee and some cookies
<dr_willis> Yum
<dr_willis> :P
<genii> :)
<owen_> Hi guys, just installed Kubuntu and the audio is really low even when cranked up to full on alsamixer, tried fiddling with the "options snd-hda-intel model=" in the file, but no luck, any ideas?
<owen_> card is an Intel Hda btw
<cenuij> owen_: crack all channel up to max, often for your sound output gear the pcm channel is the "main" channel
<owen_> pcm is all the way
<dr_willis> 'this knob goes to 11' :)
<cenuij> ;)
<owen_> I've noticed that BBC Iplayer goes up to 11, not sure if that was a joke on behalf of the programmers tho :P
<cenuij> haha
<cenuij> yes, yes it is
<dr_willis> a Gag the never dies.  and becomes part of the culture
<dr_willis> Hmm.. I just saw a web page that said vlc was now a qt4 application.. I never noticed that...
<dwidmann> dr_willis: has been for a while now.
<cenuij> does that mean vlc wont break everyones project by runing a silly repo?
<dr_willis> looks the same to me.. :) but i guess that could be  its theme..
<dr_willis> I guess i never got the memo.
<cenuij> i can abstract the theme, and put the traffic cone on a well known statue
<cenuij> and sadly it woule be the most recognised thing for a city of 6 million :/
<cenuij> i.e. glasgow :>
<owen_> irrelevant but, has anyone ever got audio in ubuntu working first time from installation, I've been running from about 6.06 and I've never had an installation where everything has worked ><
<owen_> also, glasgow has much less than 6 million surely?
<dr_willis> I cant say that ive ever had any audio issues at all.
<DaskreecH> DawnLight: You can encrypt a Directory with the live CD
<cenuij> owen_: perhaps, but maybe only by 1 m. it was called britains 2nd city for a reason
<DawnLight> DaskreecH: i'm going for full encryption
<cenuij> shrug
<DaskreecH> I hate Audio in Ibex
<DaskreecH> In basically every other release I could walk around the house or sit outside and hear music
<owen_> population of scotland is 5 million :L
<DaskreecH> Now in Ibex I have to be right beside the computer sometimes with my ear to the speaker to hear anything
<gl_> hi, i installed kubuntu in the eee and I uinstalled cups. Now I want to install it again and I am not sure if the program printconfig was installed originlly. Any clues?
<owen_> DaskreecH - I thought that was a problem, not the default setting?
<DaskreecH> I dunno
<DaskreecH> And Skype no longer works
<DaskreecH> Well
<DaskreecH> "works"
<cenuij> owen_: 5, in total?
<DaskreecH> Anytime I make a call or get a call it says There is an audio problem
<DaskreecH> However if I test audio it works fine
<DaskreecH> If I test audio and make a call in 2-3 seconds it also works
<DaskreecH> It's just really frustrating
<cenuij> owen_: i'd be kind of shocked that was the figure 20 years ago :<
<owen_> google it :P
<owen_> its like 5.1 million
<cenuij> so that would make glasgow 190k-250k
<cenuij> or no wait, cant be right
<owen_> nearer 600,000 apparently
<cenuij> 250k is edinburgh city center
<DaskreecH> can anyone check if printconfig is installed and tell gl_ ? Esp if they haven't installed cups :-P
<cenuij> owen_: while your right, and iḿ wrong, i'd still wager 6 mil, but clearly not in glasgow as that would make it the same size as london
<cenuij> i must revise on scotland, especially if the 2md city title goes to leeds )
<cenuij> both brum and manc are far more deserving :>
<owen_> 2nd biggest city would be Brummieland wouldnt it?
<owen_> ah, sod this for a game of soldiers, too much fiddling for my liking, wacom didnt work, sound doesnt work, graphics card drivers dont work
<owen_> back to windows I go and I'll see if Ubuntu has any of these problems fixed by the next distro
<owen_> probably not because I think it's actually got worse since 6.06, at least my wacom worked then >_>
<gl_> please can somebody tell me if printconfig is installed by default in intrepid?
<Worm`s> hello
<Dillizar> my camera its not supported by 8.10!!! can any body help me to install drivers or something
<gl_> webcam?
<Dillizar> yes
<gl_> did it work before?
<e-head_> hey
<Dillizar> yes on 8.04
<gl_> sorry i have to go!
<Dillizar> ok
<genii> gl_: Since printconf is in universe I'd have to say no
<genii> Bah he went
<chris__> hey i got a question
<genii> Shoot
<chris__> got a canon mx310 printer series fax
<chris__> runny hardy heron
<chris__> runnin*
<chris__> it reads it and everything
<chris__> but wont print
<chris__> what i need to do to get it to print?
<genii> chris__: Try using the PIXMA MP150  drivers in CUPS
<chris__> ok
<chris__> open cups and then install through that?
<chris__> im new to this
<genii> chris__: Ope:   System ... Printing        and then from there
<chris__> ok
<vbgunz> how do you properly launch kdesu in 8.10?
<genii> vbgunz: Try kdesudo
<vbgunz> ok
<vbgunz> genii: thanks :)
<chris__> linux makes windows look like shit
<chris__> i figured out the seagate free agent drive
<chris__> GParted---> format to ext3 with 909.3 swap
<chris__> what is better about Intrepid versus Hardy Heron?
<genii> Not much actually. It's an intermediate release
<chris__> i had problems with it
<chris__> seemed buggy
<chris__> especially as multimedia was concerned
<demon_> how caN I UPGRATE gspcav drivers??
<genii> Yes they are struggling with pulseaudio and other things
<chris__> i could not get it to configure webcam, hardy heron does
<chris__> i used wine and installed the software that came with it
<chris__> works beautifully
<demon_> chris__, thats a VERY GOOD IDEA
<demon_> :D
<demon_> and will it work with amsn??
<chris__> it works through meebo
<chris__> and through camorama
<demon_> but
<chris__> i imagine it would through amsn
<chris__> havent tried
<demon_> will the drivers run them self when i use some program that need the cam
<chris__> yes
<chris__> it works surprised me a lot
<demon_> WOW
<chris__> didnt expect it to work with linux
<demon_> but
<chris__> it said vista ready
<chris__> when i bought it
<demon_> why it doesnt work the flash :D like that
<chris__> then popped the cd in ran with wine and voila
<demon_> why cant i install it the windows version
<chris__> it works perfectly
<demon_> chris__, now if you can tell me where can i see what kidn of camera i have i will kiss you :P
<chris__> device manager
<kaminix> Can anyone tell why I'm not getting any sound from ZSNES?
<chris__> system/ add remove/ device manager
<kaminix> Or well, guess anyway. :p
<demon_> chris__, will lsusb do :D
<chris__> demon_, im not sure im fairly new at this myself
<demon_> lol
<demon_> moi aussi
<demon_> :D
<chris__> ;-)
<demon_> hell i went to my cam site and they dont have my camera but on the picture of the commercial they use my cam but is till dont know it's name
<sigp239> How do I add an account in Kopete?
<mrksbrd> anyone know if open office 3 is in the repo's yet?
<chris__> genii, use new ppd or old ppd
<chris__> genii, it works
<chris__> thank you
<Fieldy> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Fieldy> hm. nothing about vmware server console or whatever that thing is to connect to remote servers, anyone know anything about getting it installed in kubuntu?
<sigp239> Is Kopete not working with yahoo?
<demon_> it works i think
<demon_> lemme check
<demon_> yes
<ott0> anyone know how to fix service loop errors when using insserv?
<ott0> like i try to run chkconfig vmware off and i get stuff life insserv: There is a loop between service checkroot and keyboard-setup
<sigp239> demon_: I can't get my webcam to work with it though
<demon_> well thats is because of the stupid new kernel :D
<demon_> but
<ott0> i have a feeling /usr/share/insserv/check-initd-order -g will help me somehow
<sigp239> demon_: My webcam works otherewise though.  Just doesn't seem to work in yahoo with kopete
<demon_> try with pidgin :D
<demon_> no pidgin doesnt support cam
<demon_> well
<demon_> does it work with other IM
<sigp239> not sure haven't tried.  but it works when i open the kopete configuration menu
<demon_> btw did you tried to set the cam on Kopete
<demon_> hmm
<demon_> then try it with some friend
<demon_> D:
<sigp239> I did I tried it with my wife on the other computer she is using windows and yahoo messenger, but when I click "invite to my webcam" on kopete, she does not get anything at all
<vbgunz> How can I turn off my wireless card?
<vbgunz> I have a lan connection and prefer it...
<vbgunz> and how do I stop knetworkmanager from automatically starting up?
<sigp239> vbgunz: do you have a physical switch that can turn it off?
<demon_> well
<vbgunz> sigp239: no, I don't believe so. desktop with a simple card
<sigp239> vbgunz: I know this may not be an elegant solution, but you could simply take it out.
<vbgunz> how can I stop knetworkmanager from starting up and going into the system tray?
<demon_> lol sigp239
<chfwiggum> hi all! how do i install all .doc and ALL kde4-devs with apt-get? tia.
<vbgunz> sigp239: true, I am feeling real lazy though :/
<chfwiggum> guess there has to be an easy way
<vbgunz> chfwiggum: looking for help on an app and being told theres no help file for it?
<chfwiggum> well, help aint creating ansearch index, yeah files seem missing
<chfwiggum> but mostly id like to be sure to be able to compile plasmoids
<sigp239> vbgunz:  Yea there should be a way to set it through the software
<vbgunz> chfwiggum: I personally noticed the docs are pretty incomplete and there doesn't seem to be a solution to it :(
<demon_> vbgunz, you can always remove it from  synaptic :P
<chfwiggum> ...which wouldnt work right now
<demon_> !off topic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off topic
<demon_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<vbgunz> I just have no idea how knetworkmanager is starting up and going into my system tray... I'd really like to not see it
<chfwiggum> !ot demon_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot demon_
<chfwiggum> !ot | demon_
<ubottu> demon_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dr_willis> I was thinkig knetwork manager was needed... but ive not really tried to remove it.
<JontheEchidna> to remove network-manager you'd need to set up a network entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<demon_> lol
<vbgunz> well... am not really trying to remove it... just get it the hell out of my system tray :(
<demon_> hey hey i dont really think that removing it is a good idea you may turn up with no internet :P
<vbgunz> 4.2 is going to rock big time... I just dont have the balls to try and build it myself :(
<thiago_> Hello.. I need help!!!!
 * demon_ gives vbgunz some balls
<demon_> !ask | thiago_
<ubottu> thiago_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<demon_> what seems to be the problem thiago_ ask
<thiago_> Every time I record a CD/DVD on Kubuntu, after the recording is complete, the cdrom driver simply disapears and I cant mount it back as it keeps stating it is write-protected... what is happening? I used to record CD/DVD one after the other and this never occurred before
<demon_> thiago_, you cant unmount it if the cd rom its empty
<demon_> :P
<thiago_> I do not unmount it
<thiago_> it is automatic, once a CD recording completes the driver gets unmounted
<demon_> you cant find the CD-Rom?
<bayen> so I just installed 8.10, and I'm at a loss for why the screen keeps flashing up *something* every ten seconds or so...  it never comes up long enough for me to see, just kind of jitters, and it seems to be only on the lower half of the screen...  really weird...
<thiago_> no
<demon_> what happens when you put a cd
<noaXess> does anybody has also problem with suspend and resuming intrepid on a notebook?
<noaXess> in hardy all was good..
<JontheEchidna> bayen: I think I can help you in just a minute
<noaXess> but now, if i suspend to ram or distk, can get back my machine
<noaXess> :(
<bayen> JontheEchidna: take your time ^_^
<demon_> thiago_, ?
<JontheEchidna> bayen: http://blog.nixternal.com/2008.10.22/kubuntu-intrepid-dual-monitor-blinking/
<JontheEchidna> see also: https://launchpad.net/bugs/278471
<thiago_> if I put the cd nothing happens
<thiago_> I can read its contents, and it it is an empty cd I can record anything to it
<thiago_> my cd burner software even states no CD driver was found
<thiago_> this only happens after I record the first CD
<thiago_> before that everything is fine, normal
<demon_> i had the same problem few months ago :) but when i put the cd back every thing was ok!
<vbgunz> anyone have any idea how knetworkmanager is starting up? I mean *yay* I am connected... *boo* I know, please shoo from my system tray?
<demon_> vbgunz, i can help you but i am on ubuntu now but why dont you just remove it from favorite programs thats how i did it on Xubuntu
<vbgunz> favorite programs?
<jussi01> vbgunz: just close it - right click, quit. next boot it shouldnt start
<bayen> JontheEchidna: thankee very much! :D
<vbgunz> jussi01 not true... the mofo is out to get me :(
<JontheEchidna> bayen: yup, no problem
<jussi01> vbgunz: try to keep it family friendly... :) so it doesnt ask you whether you want to start it next boot when you quit it?
<vbgunz> nope
<vbgunz> just asked are you sure
<jussi01> vbgunz: 1 moment please
<cbr> why is intel gm965 pretty crappy @ ubuntu?
<cbr> 250 fps @ glxgears is nothing to be proud of tbh
<demon_> vbgunz, thats on xubuntu
<jussi01> vbgunz: There was a way, I just cant find it atm, sorry
<labthug> Does anyone in here have experience with madwifi?
<thiago_> anyone have any thoughts on my issue with my CDRW driver disappearing after a CD burn?
<labthug> I built, installed, and modprobed (and rebooted) but am not getting a wifi entry in ifconfig
<vbgunz> I just found this ... go to /etc/xdg/autostart ... are these things getting started automatically on a kubuntu system?
<thiago_> To get it back I need to shut my laptop off(if I do only restart it the problem will remain)
<jussi01> vbgunz: yeah, thats what I was looking for, try moving the knetwork manager out fromthere
<vbgunz> jussi01, I am not going to reboot or log out/in now but I hope it works in the future :)
<jussi01> vbgunz: me also :)
<demon_> thiago_, i dont know how to use Xchat this is my first day :D i use to use konversation
<thiago_> I just clicked at it accidentally.... sorry... I was trying some way to ping you privatelly... I am unable to follow the conversation with so many messages coming up
<TheGentleman> I did something wrong and I need help:  on a kubuntu 8.04 I removed knetwork-manager by mistake making it impossible to connect the computer. I tried downloading wicd and putting it on usb key and copy it in that computer. At the dpkg -i command i got a list of errors and warnings.  Can anyone take some time to help me?
<dek> is there a KSnapshot or similar for KDE4?
<jussi01> yes
<dek> jussi01: what's its name?
<cbr> ksnapshot
<cbr> tadaa!
<dek> but the port for kde4 is done? if I try to install it I get: "No candidate version found for ksnapshot-kde4"
<jussi01> !info ksnapshot
<ubottu> ksnapshot (source: kdegraphics): screen capture tool for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 212 kB, installed size 496 kB
<dek> ok, thanks :P
<chfwiggum> noob question:how do i find out the kde installation directory. echo $KDEDIR gives no output
<DrUnKnMuNkY> i can't connect to any encrypted wireless networks. can anyone help?
<ghrocks> hi everyone, i updated my system kernel yesterday and when i turned my computer on today the grub didn't show up any boot option, it appeared only like if i was on the terminal but it says grub>  and that's all, right now im running the live cd and it's not recognizing me any partition to install, however dolphin can see my partitions, any idea of what can this be???
<TheGentleman> where can I download network-manager (latest kubuntu 8.04 version) ?  I need the deb file, not to install it
<TheGentleman> or any other package from the distribution
<DrUnKnMuNkY> TheGentleman: if you use the -d option it will only download the .deb file and not install it
<DrUnKnMuNkY> the packages are located in /var/cache/apt/archives
 * Twylight is percocets again
<maxbaldwin> So I pressed Alt+esc and a red X came up, and accidentally clicked my taskbar/bar thing. now I don't have a taskbar
<maxbaldwin> how do I get it back?
<TheGentleman> DrUnKnMuNkY,   like  sudo apt-get -d install network-manager  ?
<TheGentleman>  where exactly do I put the -d option?  i couldn't understand it from man apt-get
<wesley_> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dek> where does KRunner get its list of programs? I have Krusader (file manager) installed, but if I want to run it I only get "Krusader - Root mode" when I should get both it and "Krusader" alone.
<DrUnKnMuNkY> TheGentleman: that looks right to me
<DrUnKnMuNkY> try it out
<Intrepid> I tried to open the k9copy handbook and khelpcenter reported that it does not exist. How can I solve this?
<TheGentleman> DrUnKnMuNkY, if it is not right it would delete my wicd installation.... leaving me with no connection!
<|DS|> Intrepid I'de look for better advice
<DrUnKnMuNkY> TheGentleman: if it appears to start then hit ctrl-c and it will stop
<|DS|> drunkmuhky try not pressing ctrl-c
<DrUnKnMuNkY> TheGentleman: your other option is to browse http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and see if you can find the file
<TheGentleman> isn't there any safer way to dowload a package?
<TheGentleman> ok, thanks
<DrUnKnMuNkY> TheGentleman: i just checked that syntax (for apt-get) and you'll be fine
<demon_> thiago_,  did you restart your pc??
<wesley_> how do i make a map that links to /media/sda2/video
<dr_willis> wesley_,  a map?  You can make a 'link' to that location with the ' ln -s ' command
<dr_willis> techhnically thats a 'soft link' :)
<wesley_> yeaj like in home that video links to video on sda2
<dr_willis> ln -s /one/location /other/location/that/i/always/get/backwards
<dr_willis> I always get the order backwards.. :P then i try to rember to reverse them.. then i get conrused even more..
<wesley_> i can make a link?
<dr_willis> whever you want
<dr_willis> its just a special file
<dr_willis> ln -s /media/drive  /home/billgates/mymoney
<dr_willis> I may or may not have that backwards :P
<wesley_> how does i call ? i can make them for devices
<dr_willis> call ?  huh?
<dr_willis> 'everything in linux is a file' :) /dev/whatevers    are just special files    if that what you are asking about.
<wesley_> like you make in windows a shortcur=t
#kubuntu 2008-11-29
 * Twylight wiffles
<wesley_> I going link it as document place
<dr_willis> a shortcut is a 'gimmic' in windows.. in Linux a 'link' is an actual feature of the filesystem
<Niteye> i installed 8.10 with KDE4
<dr_willis> i have had programs under windows get confused and try to load some 'yourfile.lnk' as a text file.  :)
<Niteye> suspend and logout dont work, when i suspend it locks up while booting again, when i do logout i just get a black screen
<Niteye> (in both cases i can still log in with ssh)
<dr_willis> wesley_,   you can link one directory to another location, and its as if its there.. :)  plain and simple..  make a directory and toy with ln -s to see how ti works.
<dek> is there an "Open Konsole here" option in new Dolphin?
<dek> the konsole that gets opened with F4 doesnt start in the current directory
<JontheEchidna> dek: works as expected for me
<Niteye> anyone knows why i just get a black screen when i logout, and i cant resume a suspended session
<Niteye> using KDE4
<Niteye> does KDE4 work decently for ANYONE here?
<wesley_> After long using kde4, i think that its not fully stable and that kde3 is more stable
<dek> JontheEchidna: to me it is always in home :( I have just noticed it makes a cd /dir command and gives error but it disappears instantaneously. Maybe adding "." to path should do the trick =)
<wesley_> I think i going stick with 8.04 and use neon for kde4 testing
<gpops> How can I burn a .bin to a cd?
<wesley_> I hope kde4.2 going bring us a more stable kde4
<Niteye> why did they put KDE4 in the new kubuntu if it doesnt even work properly yet, it was awful in the 8.04 KDE4 edition, it has improved in 8.10 but its still too terrible to be deemed stable enough to be kubuntu's main WM
<gpops> K3b doesn't seem to work.
<bayen> so perhaps this is quite Google-able, but my cursor seems to have vanished and so I can't really open my web browser, and Konversation was open, so I tabbed over here and thoght I'd check if any of you knew about this bug
<bayen> seems to happen whenever I try to access System Settings, and a reboot fixes it
<bayen> ah well, reboot time :(
<TheTetsu> hello
<dr_willis> !cue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue
<dr_willis> !bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<dr_willis> gpops,   Theres some tool to convert bin/cue to iso. But last i looked k3b could handle them.. but it may be needign that tool
<dr_willis> the command was bchunk , or somthing like that
<vblanton> hello all, with the last update kdm no longer starts up automatically. can anyone help?
<vblanton> (updates drom 8.04 to 8.10)
<david_> Hi Guys, Does anyone know how to get the firewire working on Kubuntu 8.10?
<TheTetsu> want to buy a DVD recorder, the pioneer damage problems?
<vblanton> david_, should *just work*
<vblanton> TheTetsu, what?
<david_> I have it plugged into my camcorder and nothing happens
<vblanton> TheTetsu, any dvd recorder will/should work
<vblanton> david_, hmm, check if the camcorder is supported
<david_> how?
<vblanton> david_, good question ... do you have any software you use your camcorder with?
<TheTetsu> ok, tnx
<david_> not really I was going to use Kino
<vblanton> david_, for instance, digikam with photo camera's ...
<vblanton> well, try to use kino and see what happens
<david_> It is a canon z300
<vblanton> i actually don't know much about camcorders and kde/linux .. but let me take a look here..
<dr_willis> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 1.3.0-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 4262 kB, installed size 9484 kB
<dr_willis> I thought kino could access/get the data that way
<dr_willis> my CamCorder - shows up as a USB hard drive. :)
<vblanton> david_, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CamcOrder
<vblanton> dr_willis, there are different types on camcorders .. kino does work that way for some f them
<vblanton> david_, that link should help you out
<vblanton> anyone know how to get kdm to start automaticaly at start up??
<vblanton> it stopped doing that after version upgrade
<david_> It says in Kino that raw1394 is not available
<david_> or that the raw1394 module must be loaded
<dr_willis> load the module? :)
<dr_willis> sudo modprobe whatever
<david_> what do you mean dr?
<vblanton> !raw1394
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raw1394
<vblanton> "sudo modprobe raw1394"
<vblanton> strange, but it should already be loaded i think...
<vblanton> after modprobing it, try kino out again
<vblanton> gotta go, good luck!
<dr_willis> i was thinking some of the 1394 modules re blacklisted
<david_> it also says I must have read and write access to /dev/raw1394
<david_> I am not that familar with this to figure it out
<dr_willis> could chmode it.. or chown it..
<dr_willis> or (ick) run the kino app as root. :( --- bad idea --- but would be a good test I guess
<david_> it's one of them roadblocks I guess
<dr_willis> 'security' :)
<david_> thanks for trying
<david_> bye
<dr_willis> if root works.. then ya could go the chmode route..
<mister-tea> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987418 same problem as above?
<sami_555> hi
<sami_555> hey
<jussi01> Heya sami_555
<sami_555> :) how r u
<jussi01> sami_555: Im fine, though this is not a place just for chatting, have youa support question for us?
<sami_555> :)
<jussi01> sami_555: if you just want to chat, please enter #kubuntu-offtopic
<sami_555> just for using sql on ubuntu
<sami_555> how to execute sql configure please
<jussi01> and he left...
<noisy1> Hello, all! How do I tell kubuntu 7.04 to start kdm every time I login? I tried KDE4 (added via adept) and did not like it, so I downgraded, but kdm won't start on its own.
<unimatrix> noisy1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<noisy1> unimatrix: I'll give that a try. thx!
<mister-tea> 8.04 is stable
<dig> hi, do I need to download from JDK from sun.com or I can install it via adept?
<unimatrix> dig: via adept
<dig> type JDK on adept?
<mister-tea> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<unimatrix> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<noisy1> unimatrix: you totally rock!!! that fixed the kdm issue! I´ve been searching for this with no luck. THANKS!!
<noisy1> another q: i'm trying to work with my kubuntu box from a mac, but i have not been able to get vnc working. I can ssh into the box. is there a way to start the k-menu via an ssh session?
<unimatrix> you can try synergy
<unimatrix> it's a server-client utility that allows you to control many computers through one with a single keyboard & mouse
<unimatrix> it's crossplatform too so it works on macs
<unimatrix> btw i hope you aren't installing VNC or anything, because it's all already done by default, you just need to enable it
<noisy1> yeah. not installing it on either kubuntu or mac. I enable desktop sharing on kubuntu and start a vnc:// session in mac, but it never connects. I tried a couple of vnc clients too.
<unimatrix> any firewalls involved maybe?
<noisy1> they connect, but I do not see any of the changes on screen on the kubuntu box. weird.
<noisy1> no firewalls. at this point, both are sitting next to each other until I figure this out.
<dr_willis> try a stand alone vncserver?  see if one of those works?
<noisy1> I installed vnc4server via adept. no luck.
<unimatrix> bad idea
<noisy1> ?
<unimatrix> in Kubuntu, you have a utility called Krfb
<unimatrix> just configure everything via that, no need to install anything
<dr_willis> You can run vnc4server  and have no problems.. in fact you may want it in some cases
<dr_willis> vnc4server needs a little tweaking to get working 100% however by default
<dig> what is the full path of J2SE installation?
<noisy1> i did. that was my first option (using krfb (aka desktop sharing). no luck. then I tried vnc4server. no luck (too many config changes and I many have missed a step or two). I then tried kde4's krfb with a little more luck, but no screen refreshes.
<noisy1> that's why I downgraded to kde3
<unimatrix> oh wait
<unimatrix> u using KDE4?
<unimatrix> oh you were
<unimatrix> yeah, krfb is broken in kubuntu-kde4
<noisy1> not at this point. i upgraded, tested, downgraded
<dr_willis> noisy1,  to get vnc4server going.. I install it.. run vncpasswd to give user a vnc password.. run vncserver, then  kill it with  vncserver -kill :1, theni have to fix the .vnc/xstartup it made.. because the silly thing defaults to twm. :()
<noisy1> that's weird. krfb in kde4 worked better than kde3's which does nothing.
<unimatrix> interesting, i had the reverse situation
<unimatrix> you might wanna purge the kde settings
<unimatrix> i bet KDE4 screwed something up
<unimatrix> kde3 and kde4 don't mix well
<noisy1> how do I purge the kde settings? i went through adept and removed any kde4 stuff that I found on my system, but that's about it.
<unimatrix> well you could try removing ~/.kde   ~/.kde3    ~./kde4
<unimatrix> well backup them first
<noisy1> i'll give synergy a try first. kde3 seems to be behaving well. i was having problems with krfb even before i tried kde4.
<dig> thx, I figure it out.
<dr_willis> synergy is handy.. theres a front end to it in the repos also i recall
<dr_willis> It canbe a bit of an annoyance to get going
<login_> Alguém do Brasil?
<Dillizar> is there a program so i can use my computer with voice commands :)
<mister-tea> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<login_> #ubuntu-br
<Dillizar> login_, /join #ubuntu-br
<jonasbet> hi
<jonasbet> ive download a torrent
<Dillizar> hi
<Dillizar> ok
<jonasbet> and it is not in its folder?
<Dillizar> lol
<jonasbet> where could it be?
<Dillizar> what are ya using
<jonasbet> transmission
<Dillizar> ok
<mervin___> hi, can anybody tell me in witch folder install openarena mods?
<jonasbet> i check the folder destination
<jonasbet> for the torrent
<Dillizar> open transmission
<jonasbet> and it is not there
<jonasbet> its open
<Dillizar> preferences
<Dillizar> destination folder
<Dillizar> ok
<jonasbet> i know it
<jonasbet> but there is not the file
<Dillizar> then search it
<Dillizar> :D
<jonasbet> of the film
<Dillizar> or the next time
<jonasbet> i get the path
<Dillizar> select desktop
<jonasbet> but it is not there
<Dillizar> wait
<jonasbet> what could be wrong here
<Dillizar> you have found the folder with the name of the movie
<Dillizar> well for starters your torrent
<Dillizar> :)
<mervin___>  hi, can anybody tell me in witch folder install openarena mods?
<jonasbet> i get into the folder
<Dillizar> mervin___, try searching it :)
<Dillizar> and jonasbet
<jonasbet> where r all the files downloaded from transmission
<Dillizar> and
<jonasbet> but the film is not there
<mervin___> I do
<jonasbet> how can i search
<jonasbet> on ubuntu
<mervin___> but i can't find anything
<Dillizar> ok
<Dillizar> go to
<Dillizar> places
<colin_> jonasbet: locate is the best search tool
<jonasbet> yes
<Dillizar> computer
<jonasbet> where can get locate?
<colin_> locate <filename> on the command line
<Dillizar> then go to file system
<jonasbet> ohh
<Dillizar> and there
<Dillizar> you can see a search icon
<Dillizar> :D
<Dillizar> yeahhhhh
<Dillizar> :D
<colin_> or you could do it Dillizar's way
<colin_> :p
<Dillizar> lol
<Dillizar> well thank you nice sir
<colin_> :D
<colin_> there are many ways to skin this cat
<Dillizar> :P
<Dillizar> btw jonasbet next time go to #ubuntu :P
 * mr---t- oooew imagines a skinned cat
<Dillizar> mr---t-, dont imagine any more lemme show you
<Dillizar> :D
 * Dillizar is skinning a cat 
 * colin_ looks away
<mr---t->  :-O
<Dillizar> lol
<Dillizar> :D
<colin_> \o/
<Dillizar> do you like what you see
<Dillizar> :D
<maxbaldwin> nou?
<mr---t-> no thus the ooew
<colin_> ZOMG.... put it back together!!!!!
 * Dillizar is braking a azerty keyboard 
<jonasbet> what the diference beteenw ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Dillizar> well
<colin_> KDE and gnome
<Dillizar> ubuntu is gnome
<Dillizar> and kubuntu is kde
<Dillizar> thats why it has K :P
<Dillizar> just like Xubuntu
<Dillizar> :P
<jonasbet> ohh i see
<Dillizar> but not for edubuntu :P
<jonasbet> but all of these is just apparence
<mr---t-> but can't you use gnome with kubuntu?
<colin_> yes
<Dillizar> there isn't EDU environment
<Dillizar> :P
<colin_> but there are different tools available with KDE than with gnome
 * mr---t- prefers kde
<jonasbet> can i change the enviroment?
<jonasbet> how can i get KDE?
<colin_> while you can run gnome tools in KDE and vice-versa, its sort of inefficient
<mr---t-> edu is huge
<colin_> you can download KDE jonasbet
<Dillizar> jonasbet, you dont want to do that its to complicate :P
<Dillizar> just install kubuntu :P
<colin_> but changing a DE is complicated for a beginner
<mr---t-> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
 * mr---t- loves fsctoids
<Dillizar> colin_, and after what ubottu said you will restart and change the session
<jonasbet> OH I DONT WANT TO
<jonasbet> ;op
<colin_> hmm
<jonasbet> thanks my friend
<Dillizar> dorien
<jonasbet> i got the file
<jonasbet> do u know what?
<jonasbet> it is in the folder
<jonasbet> but i cant see it
<colin_> so Dillizar wins again
<jonasbet> the finder get it
<Dillizar> :P
 * colin_ sighs
<jonasbet> good night
<Dillizar> wow
<jonasbet> everyone
<Dillizar> lol
<Dillizar> night
<mr---t-> pay up :-)
<jonasbet> jaja
<colin_> anyways, it's been swell
<Dillizar> is there a #kubuntu-newbie
<colin_> but the swelling has gone down
<mr---t-> this is it
<colin_> talk to you guys alter
<Dillizar> lol mr---t-
<Is> new to Ubuntu question... the installer on the livecd doesn't show me any partition info when I get to "Step 4 - Prepare partitions..." obviously it's not detecting my SATA HD but I can access it via terminal just fine (it's NTFS formatted right now but that shouldn't be an issue at all)... what do i do?
 * Dillizar stopped to use KDE since 6.04 
<Dillizar> Is,
<Dillizar> ok
<Dillizar> breath
<Dillizar> :D
<Dillizar> do you have XP installed
<Is> Dillizar: lol i'm not worried
<Is> nah, I'm blowing away a Vista installaiton on that drive
<Dillizar> ok
<Is> (it's broken)
<Dillizar> you want to format the whole hdd
<Is> yeah
<Dillizar> then select the whole hdd
<Dillizar> :D
<Is> but *nothing* shows up in the partition editor in the installer
 * mr---t- thinks vista comes broken
<Is> it's blank
<Dillizar> gimme a screen shot and i will tell you
<Dillizar> it does mr---t-
<Dillizar> also i am not sure
<Dillizar> BUT
<maxbaldwin> Am I the only one here running Gnome-Xchat?
<maxbaldwin> on Kubuntu?
<Is> maxbaldwin: i'm running x-chat aqua ;)
<Dillizar> vista uses another BIOS configuration
<Dillizar> nope i am
<Dillizar> :D
<Dillizar> but on gnome :P
<maxbaldwin> Is: but Gnome on KDE?
<Is> wait, do I need to change the way my BIOS handles SATA in order for the kernel to see it?
<Is> maxbaldwin: Aqua... i'm on my MacBook in OS X
<maxbaldwin> cool
<Dillizar> yeah maybe i dont know vista but when my friend tried to put XP he had to change some bios things
 * mr---t- puts his fingers in a cross and grabs darlic
 * mr---t- garlic
<Is> Dillizar: well, i don't see that being the case here since I just built this system a month ago and so there shouldn't be any differences in the BIOS... i'll check it over in a minute, though
<Dillizar> ok do that
<Dillizar> or send me a screen shot :P
<Is> i can do that... one sec. need to pull up an irc client on that machine
<Dillizar> you have one its Xchat :P
<Dillizar> if you are installing ubuntu or on kubuntu Konversation
<Dillizar> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mr---t-> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<Dillizar> www.letmegoogleitforyou.com
<Dillizar> :D
<mr---t-> lol
<mr---t-> wow it's areal site I thought it was a joke
<Dillizar> www.letmegooglethatforyou.com
<Dillizar> sorry
<Dillizar> :D
<Dillizar> http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=let+me+google+that+for+you+%3AD
<mr---t-> he he
<Dillizar> :P
<lolren> hy
<mr---t-> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<lolren> does anyone knows why pidgin wont connect to yahoo protocol anynmore?
<Dillizar> maybe yahoo changed the protocol
<Dillizar> !pidgin | lolren
<ubottu> lolren: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<lolren> y know that...
<lolren> but is was working a few days ago
<lolren> and i am not the only one with this problem
<harolddong> I use kopete
<mr---t-> me too
<lolren> kopete does the same thing
<Dillizar> and more
<Dillizar> :D
<Dillizar> has webcam
<lolren> not that...
<mr---t-> and irc
<lolren> it wont connect.....
<lolren> for a few days
<lolren> :(
<Dillizar> MAYBE
<Dillizar> JUST MAYBE
<Dillizar> its problem with your account :P
<lolren> ?
<lolren> yahoo messenger is working.. and this happend since i made some updates...
<lolren> :( to ubuntu
<lolren> now i use virtualbox...... with messenger and xp
<lolren> :)
<Dillizar> lolren, you are using 8.10??
<lolren> yep
<Dillizar> well
<lolren> ?
<mr---t-> kubuntu?
<lolren> i have both.....
<Dillizar> well there is some stupid things with the drivers but thats for skype and stuff
<Dillizar> the kernel .27 its not good
<Dillizar> :D
<lolren> ubuntu and kubuntu + kubuntu  andxp in virtualbox
<lolren> hmmm...... ok , got 2 ideas
<Dillizar> try koppete?
<lolren> first i see in virtualbox if pidgin for windowse is forking
<lolren> and if yes.... i install 8.04 in virtualbox:>
<Dillizar> hahaha
<lolren> i did.... kopete......
<Dillizar> why you complicate things LD
<Dillizar> :D
<lolren> well u use kopete yes?
<Dillizar> no amsn :P
<lolren> for yahoo chatting or?
<lolren> aaa
<lolren> :)
<lolren> :)))
<mr---t-> I use it
<lolren> msn....
<lolren> in romania msn sucks...
<lolren> everybody has yahoo
<lolren> mr---t-:  and can u connect to yahoo now?
<lolren> from kopete or pidgin
<lolren> ?
<Is> Dillizar: simple problem... just had to enable SATA in AHCI mode within BIOS instead of IDE mode. Why that isn't set by default on a modern mobo... backward compat., i guess
<Dillizar> lol Is so it was the vista that was the problem after all :P
<Is> uhm, no
<Is> it had nothing to do with Vista
<Is> ;P
<Dillizar> but the bios was the problem
<Is> yeah
<Dillizar> so
<Dillizar> the bios was set for vista :D
<Is> sure, if you say so... </sarcasm>
<Dillizar> :P
<mr---t-> !helpersnack | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Dillizar> :)
<Dillizar> thanks
<Dillizar> :)
<jonasbet> hi
<jonasbet> again
<lolren> ready i found the problem
<lolren> :)
<Dillizar> hi
<lolren> i found a forum .. change server adress and is connecting
<jonasbet> how can i be a root
<jonasbet> change user on a console
<Dillizar> i told you lolren
<lolren> yep
<lolren> 10x
<lolren> :D
<yosmen> hi
<carutsu> is there a way to re-scan the computer for new devices?
<carutsu> I changed my wireless card and now it is not recognized anymore
<Dillizar> carutsu,
<carutsu> yes?
<Dillizar> go to hardware testing
<Dillizar> :)
<carutsu> err, may I ask how do I do that?
<john> hi
<carutsu> Dillizar: ?
<Guest23071> HI
<carutsu> hi
<Dillizar> well
<Dillizar> i dont know i am not on kubuntu :)
<Dillizar> but
<Guest23071> good evering
<tuatha13> sup
<Guest23071> =D
<Guest23071> I love linux
<Dillizar> system/administration
<Guest23071> and you?
<Guest23071> =D
<Guest23071> i be happy
<carutsu> Dillizar: we are talking about kubuntu aren't we?
<Guest23071> #brasil
<carutsu> Dillizar: there's no such thing I'm affraid
<Dillizar> hmm ok :)
<Guest23071> and you?
<carutsu> lol
<Guest23071> i don speak ingles...
<carutsu> Dillizar: ok as in "ok you are screwd" :P ?
<Guest23071> + or -
<Dillizar> nope just i am thinking of another way
<Dillizar> Guest23071,  where are you from
<Guest23071> ahwuhaw
<Guest23071> [yess^
<Dillizar> carutsu, did you restart the pc :P
<Guest23071>  are  do yours lives where?
<Dillizar> putain
<Guest23071> lol
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Dillizar> you are using a google translator Guest23071
<carutsu> Dillizar: yes... well, not exactly: here's what happened: my laptop got damaged, I took out my hdd from it, i installed it in another one, no wireless is recogniced (nearly everything went smooth except for that)
<Guest23071> where it is this place?
<Guest23071> yesss
<Guest23071> i am use tranlater
<dr_willis> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<mr---t-> lolren:  It took me a while to register but yes I can access yahoo chat
<carutsu> Dillizar: "Did you restart the PC" that sounded so Windowish
<Dillizar> lol
<Dillizar> no after puting the new thing what ever
<Dillizar> !brazil
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<carutsu> yea, I changed the HDD
<dr_willis> Windowish = 'you got malware! reformat/reinstall/remove the PRE_installed Malware....'
<carutsu> not that much dr_willis
<Dillizar> !brazil | Guest12863
<ubottu> Guest12863: please see above
<carutsu> lol
<Guest23071> cool colloquy with people of the exterior. I live in the brazil I call João Victor…
<Dillizar> !helpersnack | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar, please see my private message
<carutsu> dr_willis: do you have any idea on how to make a re-scan to detect the new hardware? (I changed the HDD from another laptop and in this one the wireless is not recogniced)
<dr_willis> Not really. I thought most of that stuff did get rescanned at boot up
<dr_willis> Take the wireless card from the other laptop? :)
<Dillizar> carutsu, ok i did that few times and the end YOU MUST REINSTALL really i have tried every thing and in the end nothing is like a new fresh clean reinstall
<jmichaelx> is there anything that can be done about the weird artifacts and garbage that show up in the kde4 system tray in intrepid?
<carutsu> that would exceed my skills in hardware
<carutsu> D
<carutsu> jmichaelx: no, it's a Qt bug last time i cheked
<carutsu> Dillizar: noooooooo
<jmichaelx> carutsu: ok, i am not surprised. i just installed fedora 10 on another machine, and it is not having that issue
<Dillizar> its easy jys make a new partition for your home and thats it
<Dillizar> :D
<carutsu> Dillizar: I'm being lazy but I would have to reinstall quite a bunch of Apps plus a huge recompiling of KDE (kdelibs, kdepimlibs, kdevplatform, kdevelop, marble and KOffice, God!)
<carutsu> jmichaelx: perhaps they adopted a workaround, plasma upstream is against workarounds
<carutsu> mysql, firebird, php and apache too! TT_TT
<Dillizar> are you sure you dont have a hardware test :D
<jmichaelx> carutsu: ty for the info. personally, i am for sticking with the old school definition of 'stable', as opposed to the apparent new definition
<Dillizar> or "hardware drivers
<carutsu> no, I cannot see anything, did I mention Im using KDE4.1
<carutsu> ?
<Dillizar> nope
<carutsu> did you mean in KDE3.5? :$
<carutsu> jmichaelx: may I ask what's the new definition?
<jmichaelx> carutsu: i am not sure what the new definition is, to be honest. i just know they have abandoned the old one. i am thinking that maybe beta is the new stable? or maybe alpha? i'm just not sure.
<Dillizar> carutsu, yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh
<Dillizar> ok
<Dillizar> go add or remove programs
<Dillizar> and install the damn hardware tester
<Dillizar> :D
<carutsu> jmichaelx: I must disagree, I quite like the new KDE
<carutsu> Dillizar: :D !!
<jmichaelx> carutsu: liking it and calling it stable are two entirely different things.
<carutsu> jmichaelx: this is a topic that has been discussed several times, I won't argue anymore you are free to use Fedora 10 :)
<Dillizar> carutsu, type hardware in , an select Hardware Testing Hardware Drivers ( but for kde
<jmichaelx> carutsu: no argument needed or wanted
<Dillizar> carutsu,  can you do that for me :D
<carutsu> Dillizar: I'm doing it but it seems I can see only the GTK version
<carutsu> Dillizar: you know what isn't it "Hardware drivers" ?
<carutsu> no it is not, that's for private drivers
<Dillizar> try the two programs i have suggested ok :P
<Dillizar> and tell me if one of them works
<Dillizar> :P
<carutsu> ok
<Dillizar> :)
<carutsu> it _is_ being detected
<Dillizar> what
<carutsu> "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)"
<carutsu> the wireless card
<Dillizar> so
<Dillizar> install
<carutsu> err this is a "Did this work" program
<Dillizar> so it didnt work
<Dillizar> i think
<Dillizar> you will see on the panel
<Dillizar> new driver needed
<Dillizar> carutsu, try jockey-gtk
<carutsu> I have jockey-kde... but it says that no closed driver is needed
<Dillizar> ok
<Dillizar> ok
<Dillizar> did you installed "Hardware Drivers"
<carutsu> Dillizar: it's jockey
<carutsu> i'll try though
<carutsu> nop neither jockey-gtk mm
<Dillizar> i didnt understand you installed "Hardware Drivers"? or not
<carutsu> yes, it contains "jockey-gtk"
<carutsu> weirdly enough the command "hwls" does detect the wireless card: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77927/
<Dillizar> wait how did you found Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)"
<Dillizar> but you are saying that it doesnt work?
<Dillizar> :D
<carutsu> throug "Hardware testing" it is a program that goes like this: "play a sound, did you heard it? yes_ no_" "Is your card this one? yes_ no_"
<carutsu> yep it doesn't
<Dillizar> wait
<Dillizar> wait
<carutsu> ok I'm waiting
<Dillizar> i will kick you arse for this
<carutsu> :P
<Dillizar> :D
<Dillizar> is you WIFI on?
<carutsu> yes it is
<carutsu> lol!!!!
<Dillizar> ok
<Dillizar> :D
<Dillizar> tell me what happens when you click on networks
<carutsu> i knew you were going to say that but I couldn't type "yes it is" fast enough
<Dillizar> :D
<Dillizar> there is smt like choosing connection wifi.. bla bala
<Dillizar> i am just guessing cuz i am on gnome
<Dillizar> :P
<carutsu> I couldn't understand that, could you rephrase?
<Dillizar> network connection
<Dillizar> s
<Dillizar> yes?
<carutsu> yes
<carutsu> O_O it seems I didn't had restricted-modules!!!
<carutsu> how in earth was it workin' before!!
<carutsu> ?
<Dillizar> did i helped
<Dillizar> :D
<carutsu> it doesn't seem to
<Dillizar> lol
<Dillizar> why
<carutsu> I'll reboot though
<Dillizar> nooooooooooo
<carutsu> no
<carutsu> ?
<carutsu> ok, let me restart NetworkManager at least
<carutsu> Dillizar: brb
<carutsu> nope, didn't work
<carutsu> Dillizar: did you say anything in my absence ?
<carutsu> Dillizar: why don't you want me to reinstall
<Dillizar> nope
<Dillizar> :D
<carutsu> i mean reboot
<Dillizar> <carutsu> Dillizar: "Did you restart the PC" that sounded so Windowish
<carutsu> i know
<Dillizar> :P
<carutsu> but I don't know the command to re-scan the devices
<Dillizar> ok restart
<Dillizar> its 04.45 in the morning so i need to sleep so i can wake up early yo buy my ticket to paris
<Dillizar> :D
<sd32> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<sd32> does timidity just create midi  files, or does it play them also?
<alessandro> /hois anon
<ak47> hi
<ak47> 大家好
<alessandro> hello
<ak47> 好安静
<alessandro> HELLO
<alessandro> Vistauser
<VistaUser> yes????
<VistaUser> huh?
<alessandro> you are on vista?
<VistaUser> nope
<VistaUser> ubuntu
<alessandro> shit i have the computer of a friend ho have a spyware and i really never had that so i do not know how to take it off
<VistaUser> ooo
<VistaUser> try system restoe
<VistaUser> restore
<alessandro> in a shell
<alessandro> ???
<VistaUser> oo nvm
<alessandro> sorry i am not really good on windows
<VistaUser> what OS are u good in?
<alessandro> ubuntu
<dwidmann> alessandro: try spybot s&d, and adaware ... those should help with spyware problems
<VistaUser> lol i suck in ubunt
<VistaUser> u
<alessandro> <dwidmann> thank you
<kerman> which ide is well/
<edico> i am new to ubuntu, how do i check which architecture i have installed?
<dwidmann> kerman: what language are you working with?
<kerman> ruby
<dwidmann> edico: uname -m, in a shell
<edico> thanks!
<dwidmann> kerman: Hmm, I don't know, I've never really used Ruby much ... you could just use a text editor though ... and I think KDevelop has at least some ruby support
<dwidmann> kerman: I think Netbeans does too
<jabrroa_> hey does elive 1.0 gem have wifi?
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> since intrepid i have the problem than i can't put my notebook into suspend to ramor suspend to disk mode.. any idea?
<freyyr>  Hi, I just upgraded to Intrepid and the latest fglrx isn't working with my Radeon 9550.  is there a workaround?
<dwidmann> freyyr: I've heard the open source ati driver works well with the radeon 9500's and earlier, might be worth a try.
<freyyr> dwidmann: thanks, i'll give it a shot.
<dwidmann> noaXess: head on over to www.launchpad.net and file a bug, then download the hardy kernel (and any other things you need that are related, like restricted modules/drivers), and install those, they should still work.
<noaXess> hey dwidmann
<noaXess> i'm on adding a comment to a curren bug.. :)
<Resistol> I can't boot with the liveCD for kubuntu 8.10, I get an error about bios 8254 something about an I/O issue that keeps just failing over and over
<Resistol> The comp is a dell vostro 1000 laptop
<dwidmann> Resistol: if the livecd won't work, try the alternate cd
<m08x> hello
<antonio__> alguno que hable español?
<dwidmann> !es | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Resistol> dwidmann, in the previous release hardy, both regular and alternate live cds would boot, but the picture was crazily distorted, with multiples of everything somewhat visible, like cross eyed vision ish...  could this be related?  Is it a vostro issue?
<antonio__> ok, muchas gracias
<VistaUser> what are some good progs for ubuntu?
<dwidmann> Resistol: could be
<dwidmann> VistaUser: there are SO many. My wrists would commit suicide if I tried to type them all :P
<VistaUser> whats r top 10 lol
<Resistol> hah dwidmann
<dwidmann> VistaUser: umm, good question ... they all have their own niche ... which sort of apps are you looking for (like, for doing what?)
<VistaUser> i want to start coding so basic coding i guess
<dwidmann> VistaUser: for writing code? Kate is very nice, so is vim.
<dwidmann> quanta+ is nice for web stuff
<VistaUser> i am starting i am not pro just to let u know LOL
<dwidmann> VistaUser: I know. To be honest I'd be hesitant to recommend anything more than a glorified text editor to someone new.
<VistaUser> oo lol
<VistaUser> well that sucks
<VistaUser> what do u do on ubuntu or w/e thats fun?
<dwidmann> VistaUser: fortunately,m the ones I recommended above fall into that category (well, kind of ... vim can do some pretty wild stuff if you want it to)
<VistaUser> oo kk
<VistaUser> what do u do for fun on ubuntu or w/e
<dwidmann> Hmm, mostly use it for IRC + Music playing + DVD playing
<dwidmann> Some simple games also
<VistaUser> ooo lol
<VistaUser> most people seem to code
<dwidmann> Not really.
<VistaUser> what music player works with ipods?
<dwidmann> VistaUser: I know amarok does, never really looked into anything else.
<VistaUser> oo kk
<VistaUser> well i guess i am using wrong OS for gamming but i cant install vista because well my laptop screen is broken and i am using external monitor
<VistaUser> and it doesnt allow you to use external monitor while installing wondows
<dwidmann> VistaUser: as per the aforementioned simple games, knetwalk, ksokoban(which hasn't been ported to kde4 (yet?)), kmahjongg, frozen-bubble, and crack-attack stand out.
<VistaUser> oo kk
<VistaUser> thought ubuntu would be fun but i guess i sed windows to long i am to hooked per say
<courtjesterg> riddell help
<courtjesterg> i got two links in my lost and found section of my kmenu that point to no where how do i remove them
<courtjesterg> they where subdirectories in wine of which i uninstalled wine
<courtjesterg> a game
<avihayb> I'd like to hear the answer too
<yellow> Hi, could someone help me with an internet connection problem with kubuntu?
<creative> hi, just installed kubuntu !
<VistaUser> cool
<creative> how can i disable my primary sound card ?
<user6> Hi at all
<VistaUser> idk i use ubuntu lol
<creative> cuz there is no speakers connected to it, i'd like 2 use my usb sound
<avihayb> creative: can you find the kmix applet in your systrey?
<creative> yeah sure !
<avihayb> can you open it so it shows all the channles?
<creative> yes
<user6> There's some tutorial "step" by "step" upgrade and optimization for Kubuntu?
<avihayb> I never seen it with more then one soundcard, but I guess that it either have one tab per sound card, or something like it
<creative> ive chosen master
<creative> but amarok doesnt play music
<creative> or its playing but with no sound :(
<avihayb> If kmix seems to be lacking channles, go to the configure chanles option under the settings menu, and mark evrything (that you want)
<avihayb> *everything
<user6> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<user6> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<avihayb> ubottu is the best
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is the best
<avihayb> ohh, he is so modest...
<birnisson> hi, I installed opera in order to use a feature it apparently has, how do I get flash working? I got the flash plugin which works in konqueror/firefox
<manish> genii: is it possible to make windows transparent or translucent in intrepid
<Flatlin3> you mean like using emerald?
<Flatlin3> you can make the borders transparent
<manish> i dont know how to do it in emrald either
<Flatlin3> sorry, haven't used emerald, but i've read about it
<manish> can you help me with that please. It will be as good as using GDE
<Flatlin3> seen a screenshot and it looked pretty cool
<manish> ok then can you explain how to make windows transparent in GDM
<Flatlin3> sorry, not sure
<manish> i am not against any DE but want the end result
<manish> any way to make wondws transparent
<manish> ???
<manish> genii: Do u knw ne way???
<manish> or any body else knows some way to make windows translusent or transparent???
<avihayb> in the new kubuntu manish?
<VistaUser>  how i partition drive so i can dual boot between ubuntu and fedora?
<manish> ya with latest updates avihayb:
<tung> Hello
<avihayb> well, there is an icon on the top left of each window's decoration
<tung> how to install palktalk for kubunbu?
<avihayb> click it, and you should get a dropdown menu contining some nice options lakie changeing the ammount of transperacy
<manish> VistaUser: when you install ubuntu go in for manual formatting the disk there you format one of the partitions to ext3 and make it root and then install ubuntu on it
<avihayb> VistaUser: there should be some software for it already installed like gparted for ubuntu. but you should look for an online manual
<manish> avihabb: so there is no option to make the window transparent in that icon and secondly i want to make the transparency the default
<VistaUser> ok
<paskog01> ubuntu ftl
<paskog01> can't even run my .exes
<VistaUser> someone said while i install fedora it will ask me if i want to partition
<VistaUser> is that true?
<avihayb> manish: to see that option, you need to let kwin manage your desktop effect thing
<manish> avihayb: i want to make the transparency a default condition so that all the windows are atleast 50 % transparent
<manish> avihayb: i am using gnome as of now so can you tell me how do i do it in gnome.
<avihayb> umm, nope, I don't use gnome on my PCs, and I couldn't figure it out on the computer farm
<manish> paskog01: #fedora
<avihayb> if you have a compositor plagin manager, you should try to tinket with it. usualy there  is one plugin that lets you set transperacy for everything other then the current window
<manish> ok so can you tell me how do i make it work on KDE
<manish> and how do i switch back to kwin
<manish> i already tried it on compiz fusion
<manish> avihayb:
<avihayb> ok, I don't know how to do it for every window, only for the windows without focuse, and you'll have to do it manualy for each window, as far as I know
<avihayb> there might be a way, I'm checking it now
<manish> avihayb: k i am waiting ...
<paskog01> answer= use windows
<avihayb> ok, there is a way
<manish> and what is that...?
<avihayb> first go to system settings
<manish> and
<avihayb> look for the desktop applet
<manish> in the look and feel section right...?
<avihayb> ya
<manish> paskog01 what do you mean
<manish> avihayb: ok then next
<avihayb> in the applet, under desktop effects, there is an option to let kwin manage the windows
<avihayb> err enable desktop effects
<avihayb> mark a v there, hit apply
<avihayb> actualy, you need to mark an x, but nm
<avihayb> if your computer didn't crash
<manish> its already enabled... go on
<avihayb> you should now have the ability to click on an aplication icon and change it's opacity
<avihayb> manualy
<avihayb> do you have it?
<manish> application...?
<avihayb> I mean any window
<manish> i can see only 3 options that is "Improved window management , shadows and various animations " and one tab which says "all effecits and every thing is already enabled
<avihayb> I mean what I described before, that you can now click on the icon on the left side of a window decoration, ahn pick an opacity from the drop down list that appears
<avihayb> ahn->and
<manish> but there is no option for opacity under that button
<avihayb> you have a To Desktop, and advanced, and move resize, and all that?
<manish> there are only these options " minimise maximise move resize always on top, always on visible work space, only onthis workspace...
<manish> ya one more option ...move to another workspace"
<avihayb> wird. do you have a"configure window behaviour"?
<manish> nop
<avihayb> and you'r useing kubuntu with kwin as the window manager?
<avihayb> umm, maybe I should put that differently
<manish> my window manager is compiz
<avihayb> can you chanege it to kwin? you'll lose some compiz effects, but kwin isn't all that bad
<Niteye> i hate KDE4's lack of stability, because it looks so damn good but i cant use it because it crashes
<manish> ya but i did it and i got the transparent windows but there is this new problem ... my avant windows navigaotr which was in the bottom  now came on top and i cant operate anything bacause od it
<avihayb> you can disable it's always on top status
<manish> ok got every thing to work now
<manish> now please can you give me one last help
<avihayb> in they decoratioon icon's dropdown window, under advanced, you hav a keep above others that you can disable, or keep below others that you can try to enable
<manish> tell me what all did i loose on switching from compiz to kwin
<avihayb> as far as I know, compiz and kwin have different plugins, that create different effects
<manish> hey dude i lost my mac osx look of title bar ... how can i get it back
<avihayb> some of them look preaty damn close
<avihayb> in the system settings applet under look and feel, there is apperence.
<manish> like minimize and maximise
<manish> so wht do i do there
<avihayb> under widget style, I think you need to select oxygen
<manish> its already oxygen
<avihayb> oh, sory, in the left side of the applet, pick windows
<avihayb> it should let you pick a different set of decorations
<blubb> After updating to intrepid, I don't have the latest kernel in my grub menu, what do I need to do?
<manish> but there is no decoration named mac style ... do you have any idea how can i get it
<manish> can i download it or something
<avihayb> blubb: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ? as far as I know, a newer kernel came out yesterday, and the update prosess should fix the /boot/grub/menu.1st file automagicaly. you can also try to change it manualy
<avihayb> manish: yhe, but first try all the options available there
<blubb> avihayb: hmm isn't there some reconfigure I could do? I just updated...
<manish> done
<avihayb> did you find the macOS style?
<manish> i would have told oyu
<manish> you
<avihayb> yes, blub, there is. I'm just not sure how.
<blubb> not sure which package actually... the image does not help imho
<avihayb> manish: well, you can download it, where and how, I don't know, because I havn't messed with that stuff
<blubb> hmm which tool was it with --reconfigure? dpkg`
<manish> ok
<manish> can you suggest the key words like should i type kwin mac os Theme
<manish> and stuff
<avihayb> blubb: the gui way: open synaptic, search for kernel, pick the package, and click reinstall
<avihayb> kde macOS theme
<manish> ok thanks will try that and get back to you
<manish> thanks for the help
<blubb> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/48063
<avihayb> the macOS theme has a name, I just don't remember it
<blubb> it helped
<blubb> anyone knows why I don't get the kde4 splash after login? It just does not show up here
<courtjesterg> ok question people anyway been doing research so kubuntu is not the creators of the kde desktop right!1 So there are many linux disto's out there that use the kde desktop! So what does kubuntu add to the kde desktop? As far as i seen i dunno?
<avihayb> oh, and you can run update-grub?
<avihayb> courtjesterg: go to http://www.kubuntu.org/ read the What is kubuntu section. it should give you the big image
<courtjesterg> like for instant x-goblin you can install with 4 different windows managers including a the kde desktop enviroment with all the apps that kde offer i don't get it what does these distos add
<courtjesterg> i love the kde enviroment so why do i need to use it from kubuntu? Thats what i am talking about
<courtjesterg> yeah but kde is there own software desktop kubuntu only uses it. Kde comes out with there own ipdates
<avihayb> courtjesterg: You don't. you can pick any linux distro you want. kubuntu and ubuntu try to give you a full set of softwares to boot, and try to make the whole linux desktop expirience easyer
<avihayb> and there is always the nice comunity
<courtjesterg> so what software has kubuntu added to this desktop enviroment
<courtjesterg> everything with k i guess came from kde
<avihayb> yhe, but they "hand picked" it. and not everything with k kame from kde
<avihayb> look at http://www.kde.org/whatiskde/project.php under "The Current KDE distribution" there is a linked list of kde.org software
<courtjesterg> maybe but so far it looks like it going down the list
<courtjesterg> ijust want the different say if i just downloaded and use kde instead of kubuntu
<avihayb> ya, well kubuntu gives you openoffice by deafult instead of the koffice Suite
<avihayb> kde is not a distribution. it is a window manager/environment thingy for xwindows. xwindows can be run on most linux distributions
<courtjesterg> its not the same KOffice Components http://www.kde.org/whatiskde/koffice.php
<avihayb> I beg your pardon?
<courtjesterg> so sun micros make open office
<avihayb> courtjesterg: indeed
<avihayb> oh, and konqour is neat, but KHTML is kind of week, so I opt for installing FireFox
<avihayb> week->weak
<courtjesterg> ok so kubuntu just puts there name on the kde desktop and distribute it and compile it for kde and include open office in there shipment
<avihayb> you could say that, but you make it sound like it's bad
<courtjesterg> i am just wondering what real software or additions have they actually added to the kde desktop there selfs. I mean i fi can compile the kde desktop through open office into it wow and put my name its great
<avihayb> like i said. kde is just a shell, that runs on a windowing environment that runs on linux.
<courtjesterg> lol you see
<theorix> help
<avihayb> in the MS windows world KDE is the equivilent of the explorer.exe process
<wesley_> I cant play mp3´s on kubuntu kde3 with juk kde3
<avihayb> theorix: help will get you nowhere. describeing a problem will get you a solutioon (maybe)
<avihayb> wesley_: nither could I
<avihayb> I just installed and ran juk-kde4
<courtjesterg> now i am wonder what cersion of kde i am running lol
<wesley_> in kde4 its just installing kubuntu-restricted-extras
<courtjesterg> they just let the beta cap out
<courtjesterg> i still got to remove old kernal verions from 7 i am at 10 intreibd now
<avihayb> you don't have to remove the old versions
<wesley_> some one know how juke in kde3 does play mp3
<avihayb> well, there are two packages that I think you need
<avihayb> !libffmpeg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libffmpeg
<VistaUser> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<avihayb> !libxineffmpeg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxineffmpeg
 * avihayb is LAZY
<VistaUser> any packages like compiz-fusion
<nvi> hi. what is the command to check what graphic drivers are being used atm?
<jakub> hi all
<nvi> hi
<JamesSVK> im beginner in compiling can anyone help me?
<malharhak> What's your problem?
<avihayb> nvi: umm, well glxinfo will tell you what you want to know. you might also want to try glxinfo|less
<nvi> thanks it did help
<courtjesterg> #kde-devel
<buuuble> I'm following http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2-rc-1, but I can't install amarok-kde
<sigp239> Is there a tool that can auto-add new operating systems to my grub menu?
<buuuble>   amarok-kde4: Hängt ab: kdelibs5 (>= 4:4.1.3) aber 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu11 soll installiert werden
<horst-uwe> hallo
<ubuntu_> how to input chinese words?
<buuuble> anyone has a bcm (broadcom) wireless card and uses it on latest kubuntu?
<aftertaf> yo. anyone testing 4.2 beta from the ppas yet?
<andersin> I wasn't aware that was available yet
<aftertaf> Riddell: it's looking very very good . . . .:)
<aftertaf> yeah, project neon nightly cvs packages
<aftertaf> but ive found a couple of boogs
<buuuble> whats the most clean way to remove old kernel images?
<aftertaf> buuuble: apt-get remove, or uninstall from adept .  .
<buuuble> aftertaf: will this clean menu.lst as well?
<aftertaf> yep. automagic kernel :)
<aftertaf> ubuntu is configured to scan for these changes and make the changes  :)
<derjens> hello everybody
<buuuble> aftertaf: oki doki
<derjens> i've been using kubuntu for about 1months after switching from gentoo linux. kubuntu is just great! thanks to any dev here
<aftertaf> derjens: :)... i second that thanks . . .
<derjens> i am experiencing problems when running 3d games... screen is flickering all the time and parts of the display are all black
<Niteye> in adept i cant install "xine extra plugins" it is grayed out, how come?
<PowerJC> anyone know how to get firefox to display uk search engines in kubuntu? When i install it all i get is us search einges
<derjens> my laptop has intel graphics and in 2d mode everything works fine
<aftertaf> Niteye: u have all the repositories active? multiverse, universe?
<derjens> i did some research with google but all i found was a problem with krandr. this was not suitable for me (did not solve)
<aftertaf> Niteye: if u type sudo apt-get install [pacgakename] what does it say?
<Niteye> yep
<derjens> you can help me solving screen flickering problems in kubuntu?
<lyhana> Hi, lsusb doesn't show any device despite i've one connected, restart HAL have no effect. What's the matter ?
<Niteye> hold on ill try that
<aftertaf> ok. close apedt first ;)
<derjens> i just had the idea to deactive all desktop effects
<derjens> this helps!
<Lynx_> Has anyone ever seen this graphics bug: http://i33.tinypic.com/2zgi1dy.jpg ? Where does it come from? A reboot does not always fix it, but turning off the box often does. Sometimes it goes back to normal when I open programs in KDE, but I haven't found a real rule..
<derjens> can you recommend some way how to get desktop effects + 3d games working together properly?
<aftertaf> anyone know where kde 4 specific bugs should be posted to?
<aftertaf> not sure if kde bugzilla, or kubuntu . . .
<lyhana> How do i restart the USB support ?
<marpau> msg NickServ identify paumar
<aftertaf> lyhana: when u connect it, type dmesg, see if anything is shown...
<lyhana> Aftertaf:  nothin.
<lyhana> Lsusb is damn long to display anything.
<DarkSmoke> marpau: your forgot the / :P
<marpau> yes
<aftertaf> lyhana: i hate to say this... but reboot? does that change anything? (argh, windows advice)
<lyhana> Aftertaf: yeah that work when i reboot, but i'm looking for a solution that doens't need that.
<lyhana> Aftertaf: my HDD (usb extrenal) is reiserFS
<aftertaf> what happens after a reboot, between when it works and when it stops working?
<lyhana> Aftertaf: don't know, maybe i need to unplug the device before the boot and plug it when KDE is on.
<aftertaf> hmm. try to investigate, find the cause, and report a bug.... sorry i cant help more
<lyhana> Aftertaf: i got that :
<lyhana> [ 3855.477396] usb 5-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 34
<aftertaf> which version u on?
<lyhana> Kubuntu 8.04.1 KDE 3.5.10
<aftertaf> hardy, intrepid, kde 3.5, 4.1 ? and kernel version?
<aftertaf> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<aftertaf> ok.
<aftertaf> i had that type of crap b4 also.
<lyhana> 2.6.24-22-generic.
<Lynx_> Is it possible to switch windows managers without closing programs running in X_
<Lynx_> ?
<aftertaf> 8.04.1 kernel nok i think
<aftertaf> lyhana: dont want to upgrade to 8.10?
<aftertaf> itll fix that problem.
<lyhana> Aftertaf: nope, KDE4 is still behind KDE3 in my opinion.
<aftertaf> lol...
<aftertaf> u could enable intrepid and grab the kernel . . .
<aftertaf> or check out backports... im sure the kernel is the pb.. that or the dbus/hal packaged around the same time.
<lyhana> Aftertaf: I mean a lot of apps have fewer feature than their KDE3 version.
<aftertaf> u can have kde3 apps in kde4... i do
<aftertaf> u can pick and choose what to upgrade.... ie amarok 2 is still very beta . . .
<lyhana> Yep, but the Desktop is too weird, doesn't like the new paradigm.
<aftertaf> i feel like i'm on a 'feature-diet' with kde4
<lyhana> How can i just add the new kernel ?
<aftertaf> i got used to it and now i like it.....
<aftertaf> pastebin me your sources.list
<lyhana> Aftertaf: yeap and kopete4 doesn't support IRC...
<aftertaf> u dont have to remove kopete 3... iirc
<lyhana> I think i'll wait a bit, i'm sure KDE4 is great but to light for simple user
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> if u have backports enabled, u should have the kernel
<aftertaf> maybve
<aftertaf> and the hal, dbus etc . . . .
<aftertaf> maybe i'm completely wrong on that.... :D
 * aftertaf just received 5 shipit CDs :)
<lyhana> Aftertaf: http://rafb.net/p/rj9KZq79.html.
<creative> hi hiw can i make flash working in kubuntu ?
<creative> konqueror
<lyhana> I don't use backport seem it's an unstable branch, non ?
<lyhana> Creative: aptitude install adobe-flashplugin.
<telis> hi  i wonder if there is someone who manage to configure guarddog + ktorrent
<aftertaf> lyhana: backports are things released in newer version, and recompiled to be used in oler releases
<aftertaf> lyhana: otherwise, your sources list loks ok.
<lyhana> Oh~ ok.
<aftertaf> i have an idea . . . . enable backports, run your update, see whats available for updates or new packages, and decide from that list if u want to go for it or nt...
<lyhana> I was talking about proposed, i mix them up.
<lyhana> Deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-backports main restricted universe multiverse.
<aftertaf> hmm. :)
<aftertaf> then try what i said with proposed . . .
<aftertaf> if u dont want, you remove from sources and reupdate
<lyhana> It's hardy-backports.
<ThomasD> hi, I've got a little keyboard problem: laptop boots fine, at kde login I can still type, I enter username & password, but then kde doesn't accept any more keyboard input, not from the built in keyboard nor from another usb or ps/2 keyboard
<ThomasD> anyone gor an idea what this could be?
<ThomasD> kubuntu 8.04.1
<lyhana> ThomasD: did you look for skim/scim issue ?
<aftertaf> anyone have packages for openoffice 3?
<ThomasD> lyhana: whats that?
<lyhana> Aftertaf: on the website.
<aftertaf> debs ?
<lyhana> ThomasD:  an IME
<ThomasD> lyhana: It used to work
<ThomasD> IME?
<lyhana> Aftertaf:
<lyhana> # OPENOFFICE.ORGdeb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu hardy maindeb http://deb.swac-collections.org/ binary/
<lyhana> ThomasD: Input Method E...
<lyhana> ThomasD: what did you upgrade ?
<ThomasD> lyhana: as fas as I know, nothing special
<aftertaf> i have those sources, but still no packages appear in list
<aftertaf> :(
<ThomasD> lyhana: just the regular apt-get update & upgrade
<lyhana> Aftertaf: you're right, i used the online .deb file.
<ThomasD> lyhana: this problem only occurs when logged in into kde,
<ThomasD> lyhana: when I'm at the login screen i can do ctrl + alt + f1,f2 etc and i can login to the tty, and keyboard works
<lyhana> ThomasD: try to remove scim.
<ThomasD> lyhana: i've got scim-bridge.. scim-modules ... scim-qtimm
<lyhana> Aftertaf: i'm using backport and the kernel avaible is 2.6.24.22
<lyhana> ThomasD: you need them if you want to write chinese, japonese, czech, or others 'complex' wirting system.
<ThomasD> lyhana: ok, not needed then
<lyhana> You can give a shot, restart X (Ctrl+ALT+Backspace)
<ThomasD> lyhana: yeah, I know that ;-)
<ThomasD> lyhana: still nothing :/
<Domker_> Hi, I have a problem with copying data on a USB-key. If i copy more files, the copy window shows 100% and disappears, and coping is still ongoing (LED blinks). If I stretch usb-key during blinking LED then my copied files are corrupted. [i have Kubuntu 8.10 with KDE 4.1.3 (kernel 2.6.27-10)]
<lyhana> ThomasD: check that scim is not launch.
<Domker_> any solution?
<ThomasD> lyhana: seems to be a kde problem, just install xfce4 and keyboard works fine
<ThomasD> lyhana:
<ThomasD> lieven@lieven-laptop:~$ ps aux | grep scim
<ThomasD> lieven    7002  0.0  0.1   3020   776 pts/1    S+   12:48   0:00 grep scim
<ThomasD> lieven@lieven-laptop:~$
<ThomasD> lyhana: no scim
<lyhana> ThomasD: yep, so no idea, sorry.
<ThomasD> lyhana: np, thanx anyway
<hp> ciaoooooo a ttt
<laba> sveiki
<UbuntuUser> ni ni
<ubuntu_> hi
<Niteye> i dont get any sound, in amarok i see its playing but no sound come out my speakers, how could i start troubleshooting this?
<andersin> do you use alsa?
<andersin> try to play a wav file directly with aplay
<andersin> Domker_: it could be that the file operation is indeed finished from an application point of view, however not all data has been cleared out of the write caches
<Niteye> cant hear anything with aplay either
<Niteye> UPDATE:i do get sound from my headphones, but not my main speakers
<davy> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dust> i have probelm with KDE 4.2 beta 1, when i go to kickoff application launcher the applications, where is nothing there! i have kde 4.2 beta 1
<dust> how do i create menu or something?
<dust> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu intrepid main
<dust> i use this.
<HSG> French IRC for dev KDE ? :(
<onsl> um non je crois pas
<onsl> ya pas de sallon spécifique
<HSG> Et une question en français ici ca passe ? :(
<onsl> non
<HSG> Arf
<HSG> Ok too bad
<onsl> ba essaye de traduire
<HSG> I go to learn english
<HSG> ...
<onsl> je peux essayé de traduire mais bon...
<HSG> Ok go
<HSG> I try to use a QTreeView
<HSG> I create this with a QAbstractItemModel
<HSG> Create with a File like this
<HSG> [13:39] <HSG> Server 1None
<HSG> [13:39] <HSG>     Search 1id = 69
<HSG> [13:39] <HSG>     Search 2status = BOX
<HSG> [13:39] <HSG>     BookmarksNone
<HSG> [13:39] <HSG>         Bookmark 1id = 23
<HSG> [13:39] <HSG> Server 2None
<HSG> [13:39] <HSG>     Search 1id = 96
<HSG> [13:39] <HSG>     Search 2status = BAR
<HSG> [13:39] <HSG>     BookmarksNone
<HSG> [13:39] <HSG>         Bookmark 1id= 31
<HSG> I wanna know, if it's the good method ?
<HSG> I forgot to they, i creta TreeItem
<HSG> create
<HSG> I forgot to say
<HSG> Sorry for my english
<ubuntoil> Hi, what about installing ubuntu 8.10 and compiling my own kde 3.5 because I don't like kde4
<dust_1> but I see that in kickoff I don't have applications, and from krunner I can run for e.g. firefox or konsole, but it isn't an application of nightly because I must write all the word and not for e.g. "fir" or "kons"...
<bluuubi> ubuntoil: kde3.5 is still supported
<ubuntoil> bluuubi: in 8.10 ?? are you sure about that, I mean I can install a kde3.5 from an 8.10..??
<ubuntoil> from the repo?
<bazhang> there is no 3.5 in intrepid
<ubuntu_> is there any good itunes app for ubuntu / kubuntu 8.10 ? Need something 2 sync my iphone with ;D
<ubuntoil> bazhang: you scared me
<bazhang> there is a ppa that should be available sometime next week though
<bluuubi> ubuntoil: yes thats what they say at least
<ubuntoil> bluuubi: where did you read that. I've always thought kde4 was the only one...
<bluuubi> hmm on their page
<bluuubi> oh no, you need to stay with 8.04
<ubuntoil> bluuubi: alright...
 * bluuubi wonders if „.amarok-nightly“ -> „.kde“ is a good idea
<bluuubi> oh yes... seeqpod asks for uid
<bluuubi> and it runs! :D
<bluuubi> damn wrong channel
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<l0newolf> is there a way to back up specific plasma widgets and mouse themes?
<Lupus-SLE> Hey folk, does anybody else here find the Hardware Driver's manager to be completely useless?
<Lupus-SLE> I've got an ATI card and I'm trying to get fglrx working... but for some reason it's not doing anything
<BluesKaj> Lupus-SLE, well it does disable/enable restricted drivers and it worked to enable my new soundcard
<Lupus-SLE> BluesKaj: That's what I thought
<BluesKaj> Lupus-SLE, a hint , make sure that you have removed any other ATI driver you may have installed otherwise it will be the default
<Lupus-SLE> But having selected what I want to activate and pressed the Activate button... and nothing has happened
<Lupus-SLE> BluesKaj: This is a fresh install
<BluesKaj> Lupus-SLE, then you should be able to make it work.
<BluesKaj> just enable the driver and reboot
<Lupus-SLE> But it hasn't done anything!
<Lupus-SLE> Try again...
<BluesKaj> describe "hasn't done anything"
<Lupus-SLE> 1. Button pressed 2. Nothing
<Lupus-SLE> I'm sure fglrx should appear in xorg.conf
<Lupus-SLE> Try again...
<mimet> !offtopic | mimet
<ubottu> mimet, please see my private message
<vignesh>  hi all.. i am dual booting ubuntu and windows xp.. i mounted a ntfs partition using -o force since windows was not shut down properly.. then i copied a file from linux to the windows partition which was force mounted.. when i restart and get into windows im not able to see that file but the space is used up.. if i come back to linux and mount that partition again, it doesnt show that file but the space remains used up.. can someone tel me how to recover
<vignesh>  that file ??
<KiDFlaSh> how can i get persmission?
<KiDFlaSh> vor a executable
<KiDFlaSh> for*
<florin> executable? wine?
<vignesh>  hi.. im dual booting ubuntu & xp.. i mounted a ntfs partition using -o force since windows was not shut down properly.. then i copied a file from linux to the windows partition which was force mounted.. when i restart and get into windows im not able to see that file but the space is used up.. if i come back to linux and mount the partition again, it doesnt show that file but the space remains used up.. can sum1 tel me how to recover that file ??
<bluuuub> what can I do to see the output on boot?
<burn_> where to findgrub boot list to edit it?
<bluuuub> burn_: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<burn_> i have 3 linux kernels to load when i start comp, if i delete there 2 and when i start comp ill have only 1 linux in choose right?
<creative> how can i blacklist my default soundcard ?
<dr_willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<dr_willis> if its built in card.. its proberly best to disable it in the bios also
<creative> good idea thx
<didi> buongiorno
<didi> qualcuno parla italiano?
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<malharhak__> Hi
<creative> and how can i reload sound modules without reboot ?
<blubb> anyone using ndiswrapper here with bcm?
<blubb> I can't compile ndiswrapper: http://pastebin.com/m464a8521
<BluesKaj> broadcom ?
<blubb> BluesKaj: jup
<blubb> still damn troubles
<blubb> incredible
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<blubb> I just updated to 8.10
<blubb> I know the ins and outs of that guide
<blubb> b43 does not work as usual
<blubb> and now I can't get ndiswrapper to work again
<blubb> It does not compile
<blubb> kubuntu version does not work either... it shows the networks but I can't connect
<BluesKaj> blubb, sorry , but I'm still using cat5 , so I'm not much help
<blubb> hmm yes... I can use that too but I want to get it working anyway
<dr_willis> Hmm.. On my laptop - b43 finally started working...
<dr_willis> i did a 'clean' install however
<blubb> dr_willis: what exact card? DId you update too?
<blubb> hmm ok
<blubb> I blacklisted ndiswrapper, but it still was loaded... so wtf
<dr_willis> 4318 i think is my card.
<blubb> and the other modules were not loaded automatically... how do I configure stuff like that in kubuntu?
<dr_willis> First time the wireless has ever actually worked. :)
<blubb> 4311
<blubb> lol
<dr_willis> theres a module autoload file, if you know the module. and a blacklist file to pervent other from loading
<blubb> yes I know that
<dr_willis> Thats how you configure stuff like that in Kubuntu :)
<blubb> hmm
 * blubb will try b43 again
<blubb> because thats the way to go actually
<malharhak> Hi
<blubb> grrr
<blubb> ndiswrapper still got loaded..
<Galdo> hi, my computer just crashed while i was listening music on amarok ; how can i now why my computer crashed ?
<malharhak> Isn't there any kind of crashs log?
<blubb> how can I disable the boot splash temporarily?
<Galdo> malharhak:  for amarok or for my computer ?
<TheGentleman> Using Kubuntu 8.04   I did somerthing wrong with install/uninstall/delete some packages. Now, when installing some packages I get a warning that "linux-headers-2.6.24-21" index file is not present or something like that.  What should I do ???
<malharhak> I dunno, there's one for the computer, and for Amarok, maybe
<sedeki> man i love the new kubuntu
<sedeki> really nice
<sedeki> (KDE)
<malharhak> Yeah
<Galdo> malharhak: which is the file for the computer crash log ?
<TheGentleman> please note that working version is 2.6.24-22,  not 21!
<malharhak> Google's your friend, I don't remember which file it is
<thomas__> hi
<tuomas_> what is the best burn software??
<TheGentleman> k3d?
<thomas__> was ist doftware
<tuomas_>  well i try k3b
<blubb> now I have b43 running but I can't connect to network
<Galdo> malharhak: this is Xorg.0.log : http://pastebin.com/df4d7e63
<creative> how can i play videos in kubuntu ?
<creative> i always get a message that xine is not running
<avihayb> you could try installing vlc, that won't solve the xine problem tough
<DawnLight> hey. i'm trying this what's written in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemOnIntrepid and i'm getting a kernel panic. actually, the premount script doesn't ask me for the passphrase and... then the kernel panics trying to mount the root filesystem. anyone has ideas?
<creative> and how can i connect network drive ?
<marek_> hi, how can i install kde4.2 ?
<DawnLight> creative: what network drive?
<creative> windows drive
<DawnLight> creative: i think you can do smb:// and so on
<DawnLight> i've never tried it
<DawnLight> check the docs
<sedeki> creative: it's quite easy in KDE.. look around the menus
<creative> its not easy
<creative> there is an option but not clear how to use it
<creative> ok its okay now :D
<Galdo> hi this is me Xorg.0.log file ; i can't see why my computer crashed : http://pastebin.com/df4d7e63
<creative> thx
<colin_> Galdo: I can't load the page for your Xorg.conf file
<colin_> can you upload it again?
<Galdo> sure
<ubuntu_>  /server open.pl.ircnet.net
<colin_> thanks
<Galdo> colin_: http://rafb.net/p/5YnjRD93.html
<acme> Hello
<coreymon77> goodbye :P
<colin_> so in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, try to find the reference to LoadModule: "type1"
<colin_> that is the only failure I see
<creative> sedeki: but my problem is that if i want to play any media on network driver, it copies that to my hard disk first (vlc, mplayer)
<creative> the whole file, on gnome i can watch "natively"
<pulaski> hello, when I open another tabbed session in xterm are there docs anywhere that explain the key bindings to switch from one session to the other?
<Galdo> colin_: maybe do you want me to show you another log file ? maybe the problem is not coming from Xorg ; i'm going to be more precise ; i was listening music and was not doing anything else and then the sound freezed and the last sound repeated until i rebooter my computer ; i could not do ctrl+alt+backspace nor anything else
<colin_> hmm
<colin_> I'll paste mine
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there a good reason why I can only mount ONE external HDD (USB, FAT32) at a time?
<colin_> http://rafb.net/p/0uQUeX48.html
<sedeki> MilhousePunkRock: you can mount several
<sedeki> MilhousePunkRock: make sure you have several mount points
<MilhousePunkRock> sedeki: Not via the media applet, when I try to mount the second one it will say "permission denied", though I mount them as user usually. Mountpoint is also defined by kio
<Galdo> colin_: yes that's why i'm saying that the problem could come from somewhere else, for example : amarok
<sedeki> linux allows several mount points, not sure about specific software. shouldn't really be a problem with KDE... check your fstab perhaps.
<MilhousePunkRock> sedeki: Apparently I can mount the second drive with the good ol' mount command on the shell
<manuel__> hi
<manuel__> how can i open my mail acc with kmail and kwallet ? i hzave to type alway my passwd there is no link betzween kwallet and kmail how can i correct that?
<manuel__> thanks
<albuntu> is there any way to burn an iso to a partition in the hard drive ? i dont want just to extract the iso to the partition because i know it will not be bootable
<colin_> albuntu: mkdir ~/isomount; sudo mount -o loop ~/isomount /path/for/iso/
<colin_> ~ is short /home/username/
<albuntu> colin_: is it going to boot after restarting ?
<colin_> err, it shouldn't be restarting at all
<albuntu> colin_: what i want to do is to use my external hard disk as a CD because i dont have a cd at the moment so i want to use me external hd
<colin_> oooo
<albuntu> :)
<colin_> ok
<colin_> thats different then
<albuntu> thats why i asked :S
<colin_> I don't have too much experience with that, but this how-to seems good
<colin_> http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1104496/how_to_make_a_linux_livecd_iso_boot.html
<sedeki> how can i make firefox the standard browser, not konquerer?
<ahmos> hi, how i can preview video in thumbnails (kubuntu intrepid ibex kde4)
<jabrroa_> oo i would also like to know :)
<ahmos> it seems that there is no one listening
<ahmos> hellooooooooooooooooooo
<ahmos> anybody here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ahmos> !videothumbnailer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jabrroa_> 319 people...... somebody's always here
<jabrroa_> 320...
<ahmos> ha ha ha
<ahmos> 321
<jabrroa_> 322
<jabrroa_> lol
<francisc1701> Ahmos: i'm listening, but i have no idea about your problem :)
<ahmos> oh
<ahmos> thank you alot
<jabrroa_> lol
<jabrroa_> where's LinuxNIT when ya need him?
<ahmos> watching our problems perhaps
<francisc1701> Ahmos: have you tried google?
<ahmos> i tired it before with hardy heron but now i don't see any solution
<jabrroa_> no hes not on
<chipbuddy> in one of my CS classes, the professor was talking about why certain command were so bare bones and irreversable. for example, rm (by default) doesn't tell you what it's about to do, and doesn't make any kind of backup. the justification is if someone wants to change the functionality of this command, they can do it themselves. and everyone who doesn't want that functionality changed isn't stuck with the overhead. what is t
<chipbuddy> his philosophy called? i thinks something like "no unnecessary overhead". is there a more common name?
<Guest37424> good morning
<jabrroa_> 3 Nvidia 9800 GTX pro's 1 GB each in SLi mode
<jabrroa_> will they work with kubuntu?
<francisc1701> ahmos: see if mplayerthumbs works for you
<ahmos> i will try it
<ahmos> jabrroa: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.12/README/appendix-a.html
<Facultas> see how kubuntu v8.10 has the folder view thing to view the desktop, is there any way to customise it so, like ubuntu, it's just a regular desktop without the folder view settings on it?
<ahmos> francisc1701: there is no mplayerthumbs in repositories
<marek_> hi can you tell me, my system isnt booting, i can only see floating bar under kubuntu logo
<marek_> please help me, im stuk totally, a can do nithing, what is root password in recovery mode?
<Larson> hi, I'm experiencing that knetworkmanager uses lots of memory (more than 100mb) on several boxes. Anyone else seeing this behavior?
<ses59_> I am running 8.10 and it was fine but had several kernels in the grub so decided to delete some extras but hit default button and now it shows 8.04 kernels how do I rebuild the 8.10 kernels
<marek_> please help me, im stuk totally, a can do nithing, what is root password in recovery mode?
<ses59_> your root password should be the same as your login password if you are the only one to have logged in on the computer
<ses59_> on my box the root password is the same as the my user who loggs in and is first one to use the box
<francisc1701> ses59_: did you actually delete the kernels or did you just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<ses59_> grub menu list
<ses59_> it still logs in but as 8.04 kern 2.6.24.21
<ses59_> it was 8.10 ker 2.6.27.10
<ses59_> the files are there but I do not know how to get 8.10 to load with kern 27.10 unless it is loading 8.10 not 8.04 as it shows in the grub
<francisc1701> by default, kate and kwrite create a backup of the file before they save it. if you used one of those then your old menu.lst should be called menu.lst~
<ses59_> I just checked and it is logged in as 8.10 not what was show in grub
<Matrixritter> hi folks
<francisc1701> hi
<Matrixritter> does anybody knows if there are compatibility issues when using amd/ati and nvidia graphic cards in same pc?
<jabrroa_> yes
<Matrixritter> what kind of problems will occur?
<jabrroa_> if your using two or more cards they have to be of the same brand
<jabrroa_> it wont work
<jabrroa_> lol
<Leander256> he didn't say he wants to plug them together
<Matrixritter> any experiences with this?
<BluesKaj> Matrixritter, you have to choose one graphics card as the default , if you have an oboard that you don't want to use , go into the BIOS and disable "onboard graphics"
<Matrixritter> no, I want a multiseat setup
<Matrixritter> so, I have a power graphics for my games and my girlfriend gets the onboard one for watching youtube
<ses59_> ok found three menu.lst one menu.lst menu.lst_original menu.lst~ and the menu.lst has the 8.10  ker 27.10 in the list which file is the main file used by grub
<Matrixritter> and mine is a geforce and the onboard graphics will be a ati one
<BluesKaj> whynot just use the power one for everything?
<jabrroa_> no
<jabrroa_> no no no
<jabrroa_> i am a gamer
<jabrroa_> i know it wont work
<Matrixritter> I don't want this fiddling with Xephyr
<jabrroa_> use the better one
<jabrroa_> for both
<Matrixritter> just one X for one card
<jabrroa_> what card is it?
<Matrixritter> Geforce 7600 pci-e and the board has AMD 780V chipset (think ati 3200)
<jabrroa_> x3200?
<jabrroa_> HD
<Matrixritter> yeah, thin so
<jabrroa_> well i think thats better than a 76
<jabrroa_> go for a 79
<ses59_> thank you francisc1701
<jabrroa_> hmmm
<jabrroa_> are you using dual moniters?
<Matrixritter> ah, that's not the point
<Matrixritter> no
<francisc1701> ses59_: don't mention it
<Matrixritter> maybe in future
<ses59_> I now have found the file I just need to make grub use the correct file
<Matrixritter> I just wanted to know if there are incompatibilities
<jabrroa_> or are you going to flip it off and plug in the onboard?
<Matrixritter> the setup will be hard work anyway
<jabrroa_> yes there are
<jabrroa_> wait
<jabrroa_> whats your motherboard?
<jabrroa_> and what size power supply do you have
<Matrixritter> don't care this
<jabrroa_> ??
<jabrroa_> you have to know
<jabrroa_> otherwise you may not have enough power and fry your mobo
<Matrixritter> the motherboard will be a Asus M3A78-EM (http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=639&l4=0&model=2252&modelmenu=1)
<jabrroa_> or your mobo may not even do nvidia att all and you just wasted money lol
<jabrroa_> ok looking hold on
<Matrixritter> and my power supply is 350W
<Matrixritter> but I think i will upgrade to 450 or 550
<jabrroa_> very nice
<jabrroa_> good idea
<jabrroa_> but one problem
<Matrixritter> ?
<jabrroa_> it does not support nvidia
<jabrroa_> and ATi is cheaper
<jabrroa_> anyways
<jabrroa_> hold on
<jabrroa_> did you buy the 7600 yet?
<jabrroa_> Matrixritter: did you buy the 7600 yet?
<Matrixritter> no
<Matrixritter> I have it already
<Matrixritter> for my old pc
<jabrroa_> oh ok welll if you have a bit of money to spend
<Matrixritter> man, from where do you know it doesn't will support Nvidia??
<jabrroa_> i could point you out a good one for whatever price range you have
<jabrroa_> its a ati based mobo
<Matrixritter> yeah, and I never heard about any compatibility issues in this direction
<rmitchell> Matrixritter: what interface is the nvidia card?
<herna> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<Matrixritter> pci-e
<jabrroa_> its a crossfire board
<herna> hablen en españollllllllllll
<herna> chaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<herna> parde de gueboness
<rmitchell> crossfire is ATI, while SLI is nvidia, but that only matters if you have two cards
<jabrroa_> im a gamer for MLG i build systems all the time
<Matrixritter> yeah, and crossfire is something that will never work under linux (a) and is even useless (b)
<jabrroa_> yes but an ati based board usually will not support nvidia
<Matrixritter> man, never heard something like this
<jabrroa_> hold on
<jabrroa_> try to google it
<jabrroa_> all i can find is people using ati
<jabrroa_> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102719
<jabrroa_> that is what you need
<jabrroa_> $99
<jabrroa_> it will Wayyyyyy out do a 7600
<jabrroa_> it plays Crysis
<Matrixritter> yeah, but i have no trees where money is growing on
<jabrroa_> easy 60+ fps
<jabrroa_> yea
<jabrroa_> none of us do :(
<jabrroa_> just sayin
<Matrixritter> I know, but thanks for your help
<jabrroa_> yea
<jabrroa_> you could try the 76
<Matrixritter> my top priority is now to upgrade mobo and buy dual core
<jabrroa_> but i highly doubt it will work
<jabrroa_> your mobo looks fine
<Matrixritter> I think so and just care about Kernel/Driver-issues
<jabrroa_> its just ati
<Matrixritter> and AMD
<Matrixritter> and it's newer than the Geforce-bases ones and will support AM3
<Matrixritter> and not expensive at all
<Matrixritter> maybe even the coreboot project will support it
<Matrixritter> this would be the coolest thing
<Matrixritter> so, I am playing Urban Terror
<Matrixritter> cya
<freedomjero> can someone telle me how I can access my Mybook World Edition in Kubuntu?
<Walex2> freedomjero: yes, somebody can!
<freedomjero> how?
<rat> hi
<rat> people
<rat> hellooo
<francisc1701> hi, rat
<rat> yo can i ask you something
<francisc1701> by all means
<rat> i just installed linux for my first time
<loganWHD> ok so i have a large external drive... and i plug it in and all is good... well i forgot to umount and rebooted a couple times now it doesnt even come up... anyone have any ideas how i can fix this PLEASE?
<rat> kubuntu 8.10
<rat> how to you see all your apps
<rat> ?
<loganWHD> be more specific rat
<francisc1701> rat: something like "All programs" in XP ?
<rat> like lets say i want to see the folder with internet explorer (konqueror) or organizer (korginizer) etc
<loganWHD> you have the menu button in the bottom? the K?
<loganWHD> in there is an applications section
<rat> nope
<loganWHD> if you want an "explorer" like enviroment click on the icon named Dolphin...
<rat> oh the "k:
<rat> "k" **
<rat> i thought that was to shut down
<rat> lol
<loganWHD> :)
<rat> LINUX IS FUCKIN AWESOME
<loganWHD> ok so i have a large external drive... and i plug it in and all is good... well i forgot to umount and rebooted a couple times now it doesnt even come up... anyone have any ideas how i can fix this PLEASE?
<nicola> Hi, my friends!
<rat> windows is sooo bad its not funny, it crashed over and over
<rat> hi nicola
<francisc1701> hi
<nicola> Hi rat!
<rat> thanks logan
<rat> hi nicola
<loganWHD> your welcome
<nicola> Hi Francisc1701
<rat> where do you live guys??
<francisc1701> at home, you? :)
<nicola> It's my first time here!
<rat> me tto!!!!!
<rat> too***
<rat> WHICH COUNTRY IS EVERYONE IN?
<francisc1701> well, you're in canada
<rat> USA, CANADA, AUSTRALIA, ENGLAND....?????????????????
<nicola> my country is Italy, rat, and your?
<rat> Canada, who else
<JontheEchidna> !caps | rat
<ubottu> rat: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<JontheEchidna> USA here though
<rat> cool...cool sorry
<francisc1701> me - Romania
<nicola> my pleasure, rat, francisc..
<loganWHD> ok so i have a large external drive... and i plug it in and all is good... well i forgot to umount and rebooted a couple times now it doesnt even come up... anyone have any ideas how i can fix this PLEASE?
<rat> holy shit
<rat> we have the world here
<rat> OK EVERYONE STOP, CAN WE PLEASE JUST HELP LOGAN. poor guy, cmon!
<francisc1701> rat: yeah, the internet seems quite popular
<nicola> It's illusion of Internet,rat...:)
<francisc1701> loganWHD: what did you do to fix the problem ?
<rat> ....logan?
<loganWHD> if i knew how to fix i wouldnt ask
<rat> lol
<nicola> bye bye!
<rat> try plugging in on another pc
<rat> if it doesnt work
<RurouniJones> rebooting the pc without umounting the drive shouldn't make a difference since the shutdown procedure unmounts all partitions
<rat> i think its not turned on
<RurouniJones> As well as what rat said, first idiot test. Can you hear the drive spin-up? power lights etc?
<rat> or try going to device manager when its plugged in, see if its there
<francisc1701> loganWHD: what i meant to say is: "what did you do to _try_ and fix the problem?"
<rat> go to device manager
<timothy> #channels
<rat> i know
<rat> which brand is the hard drive?
<rat> how do you do that thing where all your windows on your screen opens and you can file through them?
<kap> you left click
<kap> anyone have any good movies?
<rat> like it shows all your desktops?
<francisc1701> kap: depends on what you mean by good movies
<ign0ramus> Anyone know how to get my browsers to render unicode glyphs? (Kubuntu Hardy, FF 3.0.4)
<kap> i'm not sure, just need something new to watch
<ign0ramus> for example, glyph Rub el Hizb (just a random example) renders as ۞
<francisc1701> ign0ramus: dunno about firefox 3, but in firefox 2 it's "View" -> "Character Encoding" (I think)
<ign0ramus> francisc1701: lemme check that out...
<ign0ramus> francisc1701: hmm... was able to make the problem a lot worse, but not better :/
<ign0ramus> francisc1701: i'm thinking it has to do with the OS, because Windows can view it, but Linux and Mac folks cannot.
<francisc1701> ign0ramus: well, sorry
<ign0ramus> francisc1701: np, thanks for the suggestion (I didn't even think to check those settings).  I've set it back to default, which works fine, except for the few cases when you come across some unicode glyph.  not really a show-stopper for me.
<floown> hello
<francisc1701> hi, floown
<juan> buenas tardes necesito apoyo
<juan> tenggo kubuntu 8.04 e instale kde 4 pero hay cosas que se repiten dos veces y quisiera eliminar las anteriores
<noaXess> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<noaXess> !es | juan
<ubottu> juan: please see above
<juan> ok
<noaXess> nop
<floown> I have add the neon deposit and install the kde-nightly package but I'm still in KDE 4.1.3. I have forget somethings?
<Unksi> floown: you have to select kde-nightly from kdm before you log in
<floown> Unksi: oh ok ^^
<floown> thx
<Unksi> yw
<floown> I'll back :p
<Roey> hello
<Roey> is TrueCrypt in Ibex?
<cisto> hello all
<cisto> im new to kubuntu
<Roey> hey cisto
<cisto> could use some help
<cisto> sup. im trying to find a media player for this
<cisto> i think i have some dragon player.
<cisto> when i get online most sites say i need real player or windows media
<cisto> trying to find an alternative
<cisto> anyone?
<ign0ramus> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<ign0ramus> cisto: http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<cisto> k thanx i'll try
<avare> why not use kaffein
<cisto> kaffein ?? whats the difference
<ign0ramus> I'm not sure if the Kaffeine browser plugin is still being actively developed, and personally, I've found Kaffeine to be one of the worst KDE apps included in Kubuntu
<RurouniJones> Really? It is the only one I found usable
<avare> kaffein play all formats but its not play online video
<cisto> o well thats what i want the most.. to play videos online
<ign0ramus> RurouniJones: I've experienced plenty of crashes and redundant 'searching for codecs' that never complete.  As a standalone, I just install VLC and never look back
<ign0ramus> cisto: * sudo apt-get install mplayer mozilla-mplayer *  Then restart Firefox
<snarkster> can i use autofs to get around having to open dolphin all the time to mount a cd? Id like it to mount it for me automatically.
<cisto> yea thanks i already did
<shadowww> anyone knows how to check does my X driver supports hardware overlay surfaces?
<shadowww> :)
<ign0ramus> cisto: are you able to watch this now? --> http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/iceagedawnofthedinosaurs/small_t.html
<snarkster> or is there a setting to automount cds
<fabrizio> ciao
<ign0ramus> snarkster: your discs are not being mounted when inserted? (You should get a prompt asking how you'd like to open it...)
<fabrizio> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<snarkster> ign0ramus: Yah Im not.. how do i fix this?
<ign0ramus> snarkster: are you able to see the disc in "media:/" ?
<snarkster> ign0ramus: I get the little slide up window in device notifier but i want to automount them
<snarkster> yes I can see it
<snarkster> at the moment I have D2 LOD in and it does work.
<ign0ramus> snarkster: right-click > properties > automount
<snarkster> it also doesnt remember that its already mounted.
<ign0ramus> snarkster: oh, you're on KDE4?
<snarkster> yes I am
<snarkster> 4.1.2
<ign0ramus> snarkster: hmm... not sure if it makes a difference.  Were you able to set your disc drive to automount?
<snarkster> when i goto /media its not showing up anymore, but the cdrom0 icon when i highlight it says that its the expansion cd fro D2
<snarkster> no there is no automount option
<ign0ramus> snarkster: Did it work for you in KDE3.5.x ?
<snarkster> i havent had 3.5 on this machine
<ign0ramus> snarkster: do you have a line in your fstab about your optical drive?
<snarkster> thats a good question..
<snarkster> let me check that
<snarkster> yes i do and it says noauto
<snarkster> let me open it as sudo and\ edit that
<snarkster> nope still no option to automount the cd
<snarkster> where would i find that auto mount again?
<ign0ramus> snarkster: did you restart X after making the change?
<snarkster> no
<snarkster> i didnt htink restarting x made any difference
<ign0ramus> snarkster: fstab changes won't take effect until X or the system is restarted
<snarkster> oh duh
<ign0ramus> :P
<snarkster> brb
<DaSkreech> ign0ramus: Huh?
<ign0ramus> DaSkreech: wha?
<DaSkreech> You need to reboot to have fstab changes take effect ??
<loganWHD> anyone in 8.10?  what is the name of the control panel system settings gui thing?
<ign0ramus> DaSkreech: almost positive.
<ign0ramus> loganWHD: i don't have it, but I think its "system settings"
<fluteAlAnus> Hi, I have a macbook pro and my dvd player was going pretty well till tonight. When I insert a dvd in my dvdplayer, it spins for ~15 secs and then eject it
<francisc1701> loganWHD: isn't it kcontrol ?
<fluteAlAnus> I tried with 10 different DVD (RW) and nothing works
<gpops> how can I know what version of kubuntu I am using?
<loganWHD> kcontrol might be in thanks
<snarkster> ign0ramus: nope still no automount
<ign0ramus> gpops: lsb_release -a
<ign0ramus> snarkster: hmm... and 'automount' is checked in media:/ > cdrom
<loganWHD> no not kcontrol
<gpops> ign0ramus: thanks,
<ign0ramus> gpops: np
<snarkster> i do not have an option to automount in media:/>cdrom
<ign0ramus> snarkster: i'm still on KDE3.5.x ... i'm not sure how to help you, gui-wise
<snarkster> ah
<snarkster> ok
<ign0ramus> snarkster: but having the "auto" line in your fstab should have done the trick...
<fluteAlAnus> and I do not have any troubles with commercial dvds
<snarkster> ah ok
<snarkster> thanx for your help Ill make that change.
<loganWHD> so anyone else know what the name of the systems settings thing is in 8.10
<manish> hey guys i want to upgrade my openoffice 2.4 that was shipped by default to openoffice 3.0.... please tell me how to do that
<manish> genii: finally i have succeeded to install openoffice 2.4 from the repositories now can you help me upgrade it to 3.0
<loganWHD> can someone using 8.10 just go to their menu and look?
<epimeth> loganWHD: system settings....
<francisc1701> loganWHD: sorry, I'm using hardy
<utente> che fai di bello?
<loganWHD> thanks epimeth
<loganWHD> let me search for that
<epimeth> loganWHD: it's under "settings"
<loganWHD> i need to install it
<loganWHD> and dont know what its called
<DaSkreech> ign0ramus: But not accurate :)
<ign0ramus> DaSkreech: source?
<DaSkreech> loganWHD: it's systemsettings
<DaSkreech> snarkster: You need to look at udev rules
<DaSkreech> manish: Get it from the OO.o site
<loganWHD> THANK YOU
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<DaSkreech> ign0ramus: next time you run any mount command it should check the fstab but it's likely that he doen't have a automount udev rule
<manish> cant i install it from the repositories because genii said that if i dont install it from the repos i will not be able to get updates and stuff
<DaSkreech>  Ubuntu keeps playing with them so they inevitably work better for some people and worse for others :(
<DaSkreech> manish: No you can't. If you want it you can install it
<DaSkreech> OO.o provides Debian debs
<ign0ramus> DaSkreech: so theoretically, you could make the changes in fstab, issue a 'mount -a', and be good from there?
<manish> but then again i will face the same probs of no updates right??? Daskreech
<DaSkreech> it won't interfere with anythign on your computer and you can have the official OO.o2.4  to fall back on/upgrade and the 3.0 to use any features you want
<DaSkreech> manish: No it will update. It doesn't inerfere with the 2.4
<DaSkreech> in 5 months you will update to the new OO.o
<DaSkreech> ign0ramus: Right
<manish> so how  do i do that
<manish> i mean i simply need to donwload the deb and click on it to install
<manish> ?
<DaSkreech> Something to that extent
<DaSkreech> Then you may want to have a shortcut to the install
<DaSkreech> Since it's out of your path
<DaSkreech> or drop it into your path which ever
<loganWHD> i want to adjust my sound settings cause they are not working... and i installed a very stripped down version of kubuntu
<loganWHD> and now i can't get to my settings to adjust
<loganWHD> ugh
<ign0ramus> manish: http://download.openoffice.org/other.html#en-US
<manish> is it possible for you DaSkreech to tell me how to build it using rpm packages. As i have a slow connection and by mistake idonwloaded the rpm package two days ago
<ign0ramus> manish: install alien
<manish> and what  is that for
<ign0ramus> manish: ' sudo alien -i <package.rpm> '
<manish> and what do i do after that
<DaSkreech> loganWHD: use alsamixer
<DaSkreech> manish: Alien I would guess but if you havea slow connection what is the interest in OO.o 3 ?
<loganWHD> i have alsamixer instaallled
<DaSkreech> manish: You should have a RPM directory in the tarball you got. you will need to sudo alien -i RPM/*
<ign0ramus> loganWHD: so run 'alsamixer' and adjust your settings... see if there's anything muted
<loganWHD> nada nothing muted
<loganWHD> did that
<manish> please telll me step by step what do i do
<ign0ramus> loganWHD: not sure how it works in KDE4, but do you have sound on 'autodetect'?
<loganWHD> i believe so
<manish> as of now i am extracting the oo.gz on to my desktop
<loganWHD> when i boot up
<loganWHD> it says the device is not working so it goes to default
<ign0ramus> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DaSkreech> manish: You should have a RPM dir inside
<manish> ok done with the extraction
<manish> wait i will check
<loganWHD> i did a very scaled down install of kubuntu and dont have a System Settings > Sound System
<loganWHD> i want to install but dont know what it is called
<ign0ramus> loganWHD: what does 'aplay -l' tell you?
<manish> i have an rpms directort
<manish> directory
<manish> inside the gz package
<manish> that i extracted
<loganWHD> can i paste?
<manish> now what do i do please guide
<ign0ramus> loganWHD: if it's more than 2 lines, use pastebin
<ign0ramus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<loganWHD> http://pastebin.com/m56fbb756
<manish> DaSkreech : u there ,please tell me what do i do now ,. i have a rpms dir inside the dir i extracted just now
<DaSkreech> manish: You have alien installed?
<manish> i dont know
<ign0ramus> loganWHD: well, that's good - your card is recognized.
<DaSkreech> manish sudo apt-get install alien
<ign0ramus> loganWHD: are you on a laptop?
<loganWHD> yes
<ign0ramus> what model?
<loganWHD> dell inspirion 9400
<manish> installing
<ign0ramus> loganWHD: well, you have HDA Intel sound... this may help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<manish> after that what do i do .... it will take about 15 mins so please tell me now so that i dont bother you ffor some time
<manish> DaSkreech:
<\Kira> Im trying to VNC into a remote host, and I get a connection closed error on my computer and a connection refused error on the remote host, any help? Im not very familiar with VNC
<DaSkreech> manish: sudo alien -i /path/to/dir/RPMS/*.rmp
<DaSkreech> rpm
<DaSkreech> manish: Why are you interested in OO.o 3?
<manish> DaSkreech after that
<manish> i  want to keep my system updated to the extent i can . i dont mind working a bit extra for this and it gives a lot of learning exp too
<DaSkreech> manish: Do you have a /opt/openoffice.org3 dir ?
<manish> what is that
<manish> i have a dir whcih i downloaded from the site u jst mentioned 2 days ago
<DaSkreech> manish: Yes but do you now have a directory named /opt/openoffice.org3 ?
<manish> wait ll chk
<manish> no
<manish> what does sudo alien -i /path/to/dir/RPMS/*.rmp does
<DaSkreech> manish: its *.rpm my fault
<manish> when i run that command its showing some warning regarding jre
<manish> something
<manish> Skipping conversion of scripts in package jre: postinst postrm prerm
<manish> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<manish> what should i do
<DaSkreech> OO.o likes Java
<manish> ya now its setting up jre .16.0_07-1
<DaSkreech> I remember having java errors with the debs as well
<manish> ok
<DaSkreech> There you go :)
<_2> manish have you tried adding the --scripts switch ?
<manish> so is ther ne thing to worry
<manish> and can u once again assure me that i will get the updates
<manish>  what --scripts where was i supposed to add that
<_2> nm
 * DaSkreech shrugs. converting from package to the other is a dark art long frowned upon by the gods awith no recourse for those who dabble in it
<manish> :)
<_2> DaSkreech heh.  there's always a recourse   ;/
<_2> it's just not always favourable
<DaSkreech> manish: The OO.o official packages are quite distinict from any of the distro packages. They make very little modifcation to the system and will stay out of the way of anything installed. Unless you remove OO.o 2.4 yourself you will get the update then you can simply remove the OO.o offical packages
<DaSkreech> _2: Touche
<manish> hey_2 ever tried blog.gears on linux
<_2> nope
<manish> ok
<manish> u DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> No idea what that is
<manish> its giving me a JSON error ... dunno what that means .... am reaserchin on that
<manish> it uses google gears to give you offline blogging solution
<DaSkreech> Java
<DaSkreech> oooooh
<manish> what ....?
<DaSkreech> like kblogger
<manish> i dont know about kblogger unless u give me hint
<DaSkreech> !info kblogger
<ubottu> Package kblogger does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> !info kblog
<ubottu> Package kblog does not exist in intrepid
 * DaSkreech blinks
<manish> heh
<manish> e
<DaSkreech> !info kblogger-kde4
<ubottu> kblogger-kde4 (source: kblogger-kde4): a simple blogging application for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~alpha2-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 211 kB, installed size 688 kB
<manish> thats ok u can tell me as such
<DaSkreech> Ah
<manish> so what does that mean .... a bit technical for me i guess
<DaSkreech> !info coreutils
<ubottu> coreutils (source: coreutils): The GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 6.10-6ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1958 kB, installed size 11084 kB
<DaSkreech> ah ok
<DaSkreech> It attachs to a blog engine with credintals and allows you to blog
<DaSkreech> It's integrated into Kontact for KDE 4.2
<manish> what ok can u explain in simple words ...... i dont understand geek ....   :)
<DaSkreech> so if you blog on Blogger Livejournal wordpress etc you tell it the type of blog and the username login then you just type up like normal
<manish> i use evoluion and gnome over kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Click post and youpost
<_2> manish if you are going to run linux you have to learn to speek geek
<DaSkreech>  You can do a whole bunch then go online click post and it posts all of them
<manish>  later found out gnome is better for me than kde
<DaSkreech> _2: You don't have to. Going to be miserable if you don't though
<manish> y'a learning quite fast than i expected i would but still a new bie
<manish> so can i use it with evolution
<_2> it's required,  sorry there are no exceptions.     except it someone else does all your admin crap for you.    or except if you only do very basic and "default" things with it.   or....
<DaSkreech> manish: Evolution has a built in Blog Engine now?
<DaSkreech> That's sweet
<manish> what ....!!!
<manish> where ???
<DaSkreech> _2: What's wrong with basic and default things?
<manish> and how do i use it
<manish> i never knew that
<DaSkreech> manish: I don't know you said that you would use evolution for that I thought that it had a blogger in it now
<DaSkreech> I thought that you were using blogs.gears with Evollution somehow
<_2> DaSkreech so pas'se
<manish> oh sorry for that miscommunication
<manish> my mistake
<manish> naaaaa
<manish> u indian ... any of u 2 guys
<DaSkreech> I live two doors away from the Indian Embassy
<DaSkreech> Does that count?
<_2> only the half that can't drink
<manish> :)
<_2> (american indian, humour)
<manish> in which country...?
<manish> ok so so is it possible to use kblogger with evolution...?
<manish> i am done with oo now
<DaSkreech> manish: You have a /opt/openoffice.org3 dir ?
<_2> evolution is a gtk app and kblogger-kde4 is a qt/kde4 app    not likely that they will play nice with each other
<manish> both oo,o and oo.,o3
<manish> but there is this little prob that s bothering me
<manish> when i open oo the thing that opens is oo2.4
<manish> and not oo3
<manish> how do i open oo3
<DaSkreech> manish: You have a /opt/openoffice.org3 dir ?
<manish> ya
<manish> and openoffice dir also
<manish> so wht does that mean
<manish> and how do i open openoffice 3
<sourcemaker> are there kubuntu packages for kde 4.2?
<DaSkreech> manish: ok run /opt/openoffice.org3/program/swriter
<DaSkreech> sourcemaker: There is no KDE 4.2
<HappySmileMan> There is 4.2 beta 1
<sourcemaker> DaSkreech: yes i know... but a KDE 4.2 Beta 1
<DaSkreech> sourcemaker: ah not as yet the developer team was pretty much out of office this week so possibly by monday
<HappySmileMan> I think we're just supposed to use kde-nightly for it, but personally I'd prefer proper beta packages I can upgrade to, like they did with 4.1
<DaSkreech> manish: if you would like OO.o3 by default then change your path to /opt/openoffice.org3/program:$PATH
<manish> will i have to use terminal always or just this time
<DaSkreech> HappySmileMan: They are coming Just kinda strange timing
<manish> how do i do that
<DaSkreech> And I don't think that anyone volunteered to do the packages themselves
<DaSkreech> _2: Can you help him with his path ? I have to run
<manish> _2 can you help me please its just the tail left ... the lion has crossed
<_2> manish system wide path settings can be set in  /etc/profile  using a line like: export PATH="/opt/openoffice.org3/program:$PATH"     or the same line in the users ~/.profile  for a single user setup
<DaSkreech> Good he's awake :)
<DaSkreech> !path
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
 * DaSkreech kicks the bot
<manish> :)
<manish> can you explaing tht in step by step manner please
<acer4920_> hello word
<_2> manish you can edit the file /etc/profile with  kdesudo kate /etc/profile    or the users ~/.profile  with any editor.
<manish> m a bit weak in understanding techinialcal as of now
<manish> i think so ... please wait
<manish> yes
<manish> so what do i do in that
<_2> manish system wide path settings can be set in  /etc/profile  using a line like: export PATH="/opt/openoffice.org3/program:$PATH"     or the same line in the users ~/.profile  for a single user setup.
<DaSkreech> manish: alt+f2 -> kate ~/.profile
<manish> there is only like 10 14 lines of code in ti
<DaSkreech> at the bottom put the line PATH="/opt/openoffice.org3/program:$PATH"
<_2> manish yep.   add line    export PATH="/opt/openoffice.org3/program:$PATH"
<DaSkreech> dang
<manish> i have opened  the file in gedit
<DaSkreech> Export before it
<DaSkreech> manish: cool
<manish> to the end of the doc
<DaSkreech> save then then next time you login you will have OO.o3 everywhre!!!
<DaSkreech> .o0(In theory)
<manish> so i added  export PATH="/opt/openoffice.org3/program:$PATH" at the endof the doc
<manish> now what
<manish> thts all do i save teh file...
<DaSkreech> manish: save
<manish> ?/
<DaSkreech> you are done
<_2> save; exit; logout; login
<manish> what was that export you were specifically mentioning
<manish> i have added just this line :  export PATH="/opt/openoffice.org3/program:$PATH"
<_2> save; exit; logout; login
<manish> is that fine ... do i save it sure....?
<manish> k
<cuznt> after getting my audigy sound card to work, will the default location still be the case?  [ /dev/dsp ] and if not... how do i find its location please...
<manish> ok after loggin in what do i do
<HappySmileMan> cuznt: Should be the same, I've never heard of a sound card being anything other than /dev/dsp
<HappySmileMan> Unless maybe you have more than one sound card
<cuznt> i do
<cuznt> the mobo
<cuznt> and the audigy
<HappySmileMan> Oh then not sure, sorry
<cuznt> s'ok
<_2> cuznt /dev/dsp should be a symlink to dsp0  and that is most likely the device you want but it can be /dev/dsp1 or higher depending on your hardware
<manish> so i am loggin out ... if there issomething wrong i will come back bother ... please dont mind
<cuznt> right on _2 thanks
<cuznt> is there a command to find out?
<paolo> hi. I don't hear the audio anymore... I tried all with kmix.... but i can't restore it
<_2> cuznt you can output white noise (or any sound file handy) to the device, like this; cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp1   # that will let you test things.  ctrl+C to end it.
<_2> cuznt if you just want to see what is where     aplay --list    should work too
<_2> err   --list-devices    sorry
<hp-geek> Hi Everyone.
 * _2 runs; cat /dev/urandom > /proc/kcore # to see how stable linux really is!
<squid0> hi there. how do I stop the panel from displaying tool-tips? they're pretty irritating
<cuznt> ambiguoud
<cuznt> aplay: option `--list' is ambiguous
<_2> already corrected. <_2> err   --list-devices    sorry
<manish> _2 still when i clicj on OO only OO2.4 opens uo ... y is OO 3.0 not opening
<manish> please help
<manish> DaSkreech u there
<manish> _2  u thr...?
<_2> manish the menu itom probably contains full path to the application,  you can edit the menu itom
<cuznt> card 0: CA0106 [CA0106], device 0: ca0106 [CA0106]
<_2> manish what happens if you use   alt+f2  type in:writter  ?
<manish> hw
<_2> sorry   oowriter   isn't it...
<manish> It says could not open location
<_2> oowriter
<manish> ya it opens 2.4
<manish> not 3.0
<_2> hmmm   open a konsole
<manish> done
<_2> type echo $PATH
<manish> sorry this is the op
<manish> wht does this mean
<manish> _2
<manish> wht does that mean and what do i do nexr
<manish> next
<_2> show me what it said
<manish> i already showesd you
<_2> ?
<_2> nope.
<manish> see the orange text above
<_2> nope
<_2> only you see it
<manish> can you see it now
<_2> prepend a char of some kind
<_2> space should work
<manish> "/opt/openoffice.org3/program:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<manish> now??
<_2> there you go
<zigovr3> hi all, for some reason, the installer for kubuntu 8.10 doesn't detect my primary disk, only the USB disk that served to boot the installer
<manish> ok
<manish> so whats next
<zigovr3> fdisk -l /dev/sda show partitions on my main disks in a console, but the installer doesn't detect it itself ...
<_2> manish ls -ld /opt/openoffice.org3/program
<_2> show me what that says
<manish>  ls -ld /opt/openoffice.org3/program
<manish> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2008-11-30 02:27 /opt/openoffice.org3/program
<_2> ok....
<_2> in that same konsole type; oowriter
<_2> zigovr3 not listed in the disks tab at the top right
<_2> ?
<_2> zigovr3 s/tab/drop down menu/
<manish> 2,4
<manish> _2 its 2.4 again
<_2> manish hmmm   one more.    /opt/openoffice.org3/program/oowriter*
<_2> see what that gives you ?
<cyberponix> I recently switched motherboards so I could go with AMD insted od Intell, the mother board has ATA slots in it so I went to plucg my old laptop HDD in and can not get it to register.... any ideas?
<zigovr3> _2: not listed in the installer, when you define where to install the new distribution
<manish> along with that *
<cyberponix> when doing the install its there just can not wright to it...
<zigovr3> right after you select your language and keyboard
<manish> nosuch file or directory
<cyberponix> I had the same distro installed on it when it was in my laptop the drive is fine just and not read nor wright...
<cyberponix> right
<cyberponix> I know dolphin sucks so I use konquerer still nothing.. is there a way to unlock said hdd using term?
<manish> _2 u thr
<Agent_bob> yes manish
<Agent_bob> what did the command give you ?
<eamon> any know how to get lamp server installed
<manish> it says no such file or directory
<cyberponix> right
<Agent_bob> manish ok that's why it's using the old version.    you could pastebin the output of; ls /opt/openoffice.org3/program/
<Agent_bob> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Larson> guys, I've having issues with kdenetworkmanager using 100+mb ram...I've asked on #kde and it seems to be a kubuntu issue. Known?
<manish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/78150/
<_2> manish try alt+f2 type in: soffice
<manish> this time i too understand what the problem is
<manish> but dont know how to solve it
<_2> manish soffice give you what you want ?
 * serenity wants kde4.2b1 packages
<_2> serenity make them ?
<manish> ya
<manish> but how do i link this to my icons in the menu
<serenity> _2: packaging? forget it. l10n is my part ;)
<_2> manish just a sec.    in the konsole what does; which ooo-wrapper # say to you ?
<manish> do i need to type that
<manish> in the konsol
<_2> or copy and paste
<_2>  which ooo-wrapper
<manish> which ooo-wrapper #
<manish> this is what i typed
<_2> yes and it says ?
<manish> nothing
<_2> ok. you might symlink that.   not sure how kde4 handles it's menu...   you could just add a link manually to your desktop/taskbar/menu/where_ever
<manish> how
<_2> right click > creat new launcher > /opt/openoffice.org3/program/soffice
<manish> i use gnome
<_2> then why aren't you asking in the gnome channel ?
<_2> #ubuntu
<manish> k will do that ... i was asking here coz i use gnome on kubuntu
<_2> manish ask them how to make a menu itom with that target "/opt/openoffice.org3/program/soffice"
<_2> manish no.  if it's gnome it's ubuntu  if it's kde it's kubuntu
<manish> i have kubuntu and then somehow i installed gnome over it now i have both but i prefer gnome
<_2> *buntu == *buntu == *buntu    it's all one distro, just has different installation disks to make it easier for newbez to install different desktop setups.
<_2> the channels are desktop specific to keep it easier for one group to support one desktop
<kabunta> hello world !
<_2> which i don't actually support a desktop, just the base system.   i hang out here cause i like the channel better than the ultra busy #ubuntu
<manish> ok
<kabunta> is anyone know how to install eclipse ganymede with KDE look ?
<manish> nice to meet and share things with you
<manish> have a nice time
<richard_> can anyone help with mapping partitions that are in raid 1?
<_2> !raid | richard_ this page might help, i'm not sure tho.
<ubottu> richard_ this page might help, i'm not sure tho.: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<richard_> thanks much - i'll check it out
<manish> Hey _2 prob again
<manish> oo is ctashing again and again
<manish> it says it want to recove some untitled file and then after recovery crashes again .... ne idea
<_2> manish try not letting it recover it
 * _2 just says no.
<manish> just did that
<_2> same crash ?
<manish> i think it is working
<_2> k
<manish> wait will try it out for some time
<manish> and then only conclude
<manish> ctasn
<cyberponix> what command line would I use to to a system scan for hdd's?
<manish> crash
<_2> kabunta i'm not seeing anything on "eclipse"
<manish> again i opened a new doc and it crashed again
<_2> cyberponix sudo fdisk -l
<_2> cyberponix or  cat /proc/partitions
<manish> dont know what to do ... thinking to see it later ..... good night
<_2> manish good night.
<cyberponix> any idea why sdb is useable when sda is not?
<cyberponix> sorry sdb, sdb1, sdb2, sdb5 all usable
<_2> cyberponix unplug/plug of usb devices will +1 the device
<cyberponix> no usb devices plugged in...
<cyberponix> I have a "normal" hdd and the unusable is a SATA
<_2> cyberponix then i would suspect that the disk is set to slave
<_2> wait. "the unusable is a SATA"   ummm  module not inserted for support ?
<cyberponix> I'll b honest here I have never attempted to put a SATA into a desktop before
<cyberponix> how do I change it from slave?
<paolo> hi. I can't hear sounds anymore... an error has occoured with the audio, some days ago, and now I dunno how to restore the situation....
<cyberponix> _2 how do I know if the module is inserted or not?
<_2> cyberponix if it's "cable slect" you plug it in the other connector on the cable, else you change the jumpers on the device
<_2> cyberponix lsmod is the command to list modules
<_2> inserted modules that is
<paolo> the audio input is ok... but the output has some errors
<_2> . /etc/bash_completion ;modprobe something-plus-the-tab-key  # is a way to list modules    or you could do a; find /lib/modules/`uname` -type f | less # and view all modules
<_2> sata_mv       sata_qstor    sata_sis      sata_uli    sata_nv       sata_sil      sata_svw      sata_via     sata_promise  sata_sil24    sata_sx4      sata_vsc
<_2> are the    sata modules i have avalable here.
<cyberponix> When I attempted to do a fresh install on the SATA HDD no other HDD plugged in it goes all the way through to the detecting file systems then says can not go any further
<cyberponix> what jumpers should I be looking at?
<cyberponix> on the HHD or the motherboard
<_2> cyberponix what error is it reporting when it balks ?
<_2> cyberponix on the hdd
<cyberponix> there is no jumper sleave on the HDD and only four jumpers....
<cyberponix> it says Icannot wright to HDD
<_2> i have to take the shotgun for a walk.   be back in an hour or so.
<_2> someone pick up cyberponix's issue !
<antoranz> Hi guys!
<antoranz> Look.... some keys (the arrows, for example) don't work on X, but they do work on the VTs
<antoranz> also altgr
<antoranz> it behaves like <intro>
<tahir> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<antoranz> as a matter of fact, if you are on dapper, why don't you upgrade? :-D
<sd32> what is the name of the third party nvidia driver software?
<tahir> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kurumin> ok
<ubuntu__> hi all
<u_boss> I can not install 8.04.... I get to partitioning and it fails.... help please
<u_boss> when it fails it says "The creation of swap space in partition #5 of SCSI@ (0,0,0)(sda) failed"
<u_boss> @=2
<Mathman> hi. anyone happen to know how to override /etc/kde4rc? nobody in #kde or #kde-devel seems to know at the moment...
<HappySmileMan> amarok
<HappySmileMan> woops... Meant to ALT+F2
<bfrog> where is libdvdcss?
<bfrog> apt-cache search doesn't find it
<bfrog> this is for 8.10
<Lex79> libdvdcss2 is in medibuntu
<bfrog> why isn't it just in regular ubuntu
<bfrog> makes me want to switch to a distro that doesn't try to enforce shitty drm policies
<ijii> helo
<ijii> hh
<marek_> hi what is the metapackage name for kde4?
<JontheEchidna> marek_: in hardy or intrepid?
<marek_> JontheEchidna jaunty, but i already found
<JontheEchidna> hmm, you're even more crazier than me
<JontheEchidna> *more crazy
<roland> hi
<_2> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<onslaught> hi
<roland> how can you install flash in konqueror
<_2> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
#kubuntu 2008-11-30
<pihl> Is there any reason (or likely way) that my direct rendering would fail with the recent kernel upgrade (fairly new ATI card)? I'm still using KDE 3.5, but the redrawing of windows and overall performance have gone down massively to render the OS practically unusable.
<roland> _2: that site seems to be outdated
<roland> or maybe not
<Lokiase> Hello, i am connected with my WD MyBook World edition via Samba, I give my pasword when I want to go into a dir, and that works fine. But when I want to paste a file in it, it fails, WHYYY? :s
<_2> roland should still work.
<roland> _2: can't find flashplugin-nonfree in adept
<alex_21> Hi, I need to use wireless on an Acer. How do I set up the drivers? Also how do you use a screen reader? I am on 8.10
<_2> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.12.36ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<_2> roland it's in multiverse
<Lokiase>  Hello, i am connected with my WD MyBook World edition via Samba, I give my pasword when I want to go into a dir, and that works fine. But when I want to paste a file in it, it fails, WHYYY? :s
<roland> how to i get to multiverse?
<_2> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<roland> well i enabled it already
<alex_21> So my wireless on the Acer with II, how does that driver get installed?
<mister-tea> what card?
<mister-tea> alex_21:  what card?
<Lokiase> Hello, i am connected with my WD MyBook World edition via Samba, I give my pasword when I want to go into a dir, and that works fine. But when I want to paste a file in it, it fails, WHYYY? :s
<alex_21> I really don't know. I have an older acer laptop
<alex_21> 13 inch with 512 mb ram
<mister-tea> go to terminal and type lspci
<mister-tea> unless it's usb
<kr0n05> would a Seagate ST31000340AS 1TB Barracuda Sata 7200 Rpm 32MB Cache 8.5MS Hard Drive work with any computer made after the year 2006?
<kr0n05> I all I need for this is a SATA controller, SATA cables, and an enclosure, right?
<alex_21> Well what should I do first. The thing won't connect over a wire either, and I need to download gnome to go into terminal as I need orca
<mister-tea> konsole or the shell of you choice will work
<_2> kr0n05 #hardware might be a better venue for that question
<kr0n05> ah, thank you :)
<alex_21> Well, see, I need orca, the screen reader to use terminal
<alex_21> Unless II includes a screen reader
<mister-tea> are you running kubuntu
<roland> i'm unable the find the place to enable nvidia restricted drivers
<alex_21> Yes
<mister-tea> thne use konsole
<_2> roland ummm i thought that was default now?
<mister-tea> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<alex_21> well, I need a screen reader, does a screen reader exist for KDE
<mister-tea> you have no screen?
<alex_21> I can't get out onto the internet, so I need something to read my screen so I can get into Konsol
<alex_21> I am blind MR. T
<mister-tea> you don't need internet to run konsole
<_2> screen reader = text to speach converter ???
<mister-tea> oh my bad
<alex_21> No, a full fledged screen reader
<_2> alex_21 ksayit i think.
<alex_21> KTTS doesn't work
<_2> oh,  ok.
<roland> i can't find retricted manager in system settings -> advanced
<alex_21> No worries, I should have said something
<mister-tea> alex_21:  this is a first for me sorry
<asclepius> Hey guys did anyone buy that rocketfish bluetooth mouse and keyboard from bestbuy?
<The-Compiler> alex_21: maybe you could try Orca? I haven't tried it before though
<alex_21> No worries, Mr. T, I am just going to run and get the kubuntu machine and I'll try KSayit
<_2> !info orca
<ubottu> Package orca does not exist in intrepid
<asclepius> Does anyone know how to get bluetooth to automaticlly find the mouse and keyboard on bootup?
<dstambou> For some reason after my  screen locks, kde will not accept my password to unlock the screen
<dstambou> any ideas what to look for? :]
<alex_21> What? No Orca in Ubuntu 8.10?
<mister-tea> alex_21:  I found this https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SpeakupInclusion
<marek_> hello, can you help me with bluez?
<_2> dstambou check the process table to make sure that the screen is locked by you and not by superuser ?
<MHz128> how do I run a kde app with root priv?
<_2> !kdesudo | MHz128
<ubottu> MHz128: In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<The-Compiler> _2, alex_21: the package is named "gnome-orca"
 * mister-tea realizes that might not help without internet
<_2> The-Compiler ah.  so is there a kde version ?
<The-Compiler> _2: shouldn't matter if it runs under Gnome or KDE
<_2> The-Compiler just thinking of the extra packages it will pull in being a gah-no-me app
<Guest33357> hola
<_2> ubottu is is is
<kurumin> portugurs???
<_2> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kurumin> tem alguem ai
<_2> !en | kurumin
<ubottu> kurumin: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<alex_21> It does matter. It only reads in Gnome. It is something about how it interacts with GNome applications
<_2> alex_21 ah, confirmation; i suspected that, but was not about to voice my ignorance about it...
<dstambou> _2: what process should I be looking for?
<mister-tea> alex_21: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SpeakupInclusion you can download speakup here but it is depending on internet
<_2> dstambou *screen*
<alex_21> My screen now flickers and goes out while loading KDE
<mister-tea> how do you know that?
<_2> dstambou pstree   # might help     i'm also not sure that it isn't a bug, you might check the bug reports too
<alex_21> Nerver mind, that is a battery issue
<_2> !bug | dstambou
<ubottu> dstambou: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<alex_21> I can see a very little bit
<mister-tea> alex_21: according to what I read speakup is the screen reader for kde
<_2> !info speakup
<ubottu> Package speakup does not exist in intrepid
<mister-tea> can you download it to a usb stick or cd and put it on the machine in question
<alex_21> I'm back, I ran and got my power brick
<mister-tea> ouch the install is a bear
<_2> a beer ?    oh a bear !       pwehw
 * mister-tea wonders about the logic of making an accesibility software so difficult to install
<dstambou> _2: hrmm, I killed krunner_lock and it brought me back to my session
<dstambou> _2: but the process is owned by me
<_2> dstambou then it's probably a bug,  what versions do    kwin --version   give you?
<dstambou> qt 4.4.3 / kde&kwin 4.1.81
<mister-tea> alex_21: can you tell me the exact model of your lappy and I'll try to google the specs
<alex_21> Bad problem, no sound either
<_2> dstambou ok.   care to either check if there is already one, or file a bug report on that process ?
<mister-tea> oh man your killing me
<alex_21> And the screen keeps flickering
<_2> !bug > dstambou
<ubottu> dstambou, please see my private message
<roland> why doesn't adept show all packages?
<dstambou> _2: no problem
<mister-tea> alex_21: alright tell me all you know about it
<Rioting_pacifist> I was running gdb vtt1 then the program crashed and i started up a 2nd xorg server to figure out what to do with the backtrace, but now tty is completly blank
<_2> mister-tea it might help him help you if you take that to pm   i don't know how fast his app can read what the channel says
<mister-tea> k will do
<alex_21> Acer Aspire 3624WXMi
<_2> Rioting_pacifist which tty is blank ?
<_2> Rioting_pacifist tty1 ?
<Rioting_pacifist> tty1 and 7 has my crashed program running in xorg
<alex_21> Voiceover keeps up great with the channel at the rate I am putting it up to, but I appreciate a PM
<_2> Rioting_pacifist ok. you do know that when you switch tty's you lose the scroll back buffer for that tty don't you ?
<reggie> hey folks i'm new to gnome and i was trying to change the icon theme but for the life of me i cant figure out how to do it
<Rioting_pacifist> _2: no i didnt lol panic over
<lolren> hy
<lolren> i got a question
<reggie> in kde i know exactly where to go to do that but gnome seems to have that hidden well
<_2> Rioting_pacifist i mean you would need text inputed into a filter like less or screen if you need to switch tty's and still have more than one screen full of output
<reggie> does amyone know how to change the theme
<Dr_willis_> reggie   well thats a question for #ubuntu :) but in short.. I fire up the gnome theme manager tool. access the icon theme tab.. and drag/drop new icon themes to it. :) that installs them. If thats what you mean..
<timo_> moin moin
<reggie> so just drag and drop the tarball package?
<Dr_willis_> reggie  or use that  'gnome-art' tool.
<Dr_willis_> reggie  yep.
<Dr_willis_> assuming its packaged right
<reggie> hummm let me try it
<reggie> thanx one sec
<_2> Rioting_pacifist the reason behind that is that the kernel supports multiple ttys but the vidio chip only has one textmode buffer,  and while it is the size of the vidio ram, it clears each time the screen is reset.
<lolren> i have a laptop ..... is not my laptop... is my girlfriend laptop and she`s got vista, i instaled ubuntu with wubi in d: drive but i dont see d: drive from linux.... does anyone knowes why?
<asclepius> anyone know to get bluetooth to autoconnect?
<Dr_willis_> lolren  because you have to mount the windows drives to allow linux to access them
<reggie> hummm that didnt work
<lolren> i know that but i cant see them in /dev
<Dr_willis_> reggie  what theme file and whats the url you got it from?
<lolren> brb 1 sec 1 have a idea....
<Dr_willis_> lolren  try 'sudo fdisk -l' and see whats seen
<Rioting_pacifist> _2:  i never noticed that because most stuff just stays but as i was running gdb it set the whole thing to black thnkx for the help
<reggie> i downloaded the icon theme from the gnome website
<_2> Rioting_pacifist welcome
<lolren> /dev/sda1               1         192     1536000   27  Unknown
<lolren> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<lolren> i ntfs
<_2> Rioting_pacifist and the stuff displayes (as in without scrolling up) should stay put. that's in kernel ram but the scroll back buffer is cleared each change of tty   the scroll back is in vidio ram not system ram.    i hope i haven't done more to confuse than to help.
<Rioting_pacifist> _2:  not at all its always good to learn new thing
<_2> Rioting_pacifist i had a lappy with ati everything,  that the driver was not fully supporting the chip and it would clear the textmode buffer without reseting it, affecting all tty's when you switched in/out of vidio mode,  and thus one switch to tty7(xorg) and back made tty1 ~ tty6 all black even tought when you start typing the text would appear everything above it was cleared from sight.    that was a vidio driver issue and not n
<Rioting_pacifist> im using a similar setup, why do the ttys use video drivers though?
<_2> Rioting_pacifist they don't, xorg does, kernel frame buffer does(the boot splash thingy), and things like svgalibs do(support for graphical mode without xorg).   it's normally the switching from vidio mode to textmode or even from one vidio mode to another vidio mode that hoses things.
<mrksbrd> anyone know how to set up remote printing (ie... thru WiFi to a printer attatched to another linux box)?
 * mrksbrd summons genii
<Dr_willis_> cups configuration should/can see all other cups servers
<Rioting_pacifist> mrksbrd: something like samba might work for an easy setup, but figuring out cups is probably the better way to do it
<mrksbrd> do i set it up via tcp there is several settings to choose
<mrksbrd> i had it working when the other machine was a winblows xp box.....but not it is a linux
<mrksbrd> *now
<_2> Rioting_pacifist the vidio chip has to be put into a different MODE for normal text display 80char_wide*25line_high@16colour, or graphical mode width*hight@depth aka vidio mode
<_2> it's the transition that normally causes problems if there are any.
<mrksbrd> should linux show a share under "network" in system settings/
<djg9282> can anyone tell me how i can get an embedded sound from the internet onto my harddrive? i am using mplayer plugin to play embedded files like a wma file...but i'd like to get it saved to hard drive any ideas?
<_2> !samba | mrksbrd depends on the share.
<ubottu> mrksbrd depends on the share.: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Dr_willis_> embedded? Embedded in what?
<_2> mrksbrd linux to linux, most people just use something like ssh and the fish:// protocal
<Rioting_pacifist> also under kde3 there is a nice tool to do samba stuff, dont know about kde4 though
<djg9282> like for instance...if i go to yankees.com and i go to hear a audio file...it brings it up through mplayer..but i don't know how to save as...i thought maybe going through a program like ardour and then hitting record...that would then record the sound file going through my speakers, but that won't help either
<_2> thefish:// is nice.
<mrksbrd> i don't think i need samba though....now windows boxes on network anymore
<alex_21> Hi,
<_2> mrksbrd ssh is for you.
<_2> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<mrksbrd> alright i'll look into it
<mrksbrd> ty
<alex_21> I want to go back to Hardy, but on the Acer Aspire 362WXMi, I can't get wireless
<_2> welcome
<Dr_willis_> mrksbrd  last time i had 2 linux machines with printers i checked the cups settings on one.. and it automatically saw the cups server on the other box.. its possible ubuntu hs some security setup to not show it.. ive not used a setup like that in  a while
<mrksbrd> k
<_2> oh did he say printer ?    i must have missed that
<Ashex> *sigh* my system has issues
<Ashex> it's gotten to the point of where I need to take my online tests for a class, but I'm afraid the browser will freeze up
<mrksbrd> lol....yea trying to print wirelessly to a printer on another linux box
<_2> mrksbrd sorry.  i didn't see the "printer" question.   just went from the "should linux show a share..." posting...  my bad.    cups it is.
<Ashex> hooray for Arch :p
<Rioting_pacifist> Ashex: what is causing the issues? binary dirvers? flash? which browser?
<Ashex> Rioting_pacifist, it's both Opera and Firefox
<Ashex> flash runs slowly, same for java and javascript
<Ashex> any type of rendering is slow and not very responsive
<_2> alex_21 i would think that the L T S releases would be better suited and better supported for special cases like your own.    hardy is LTS by the way.
<Ashex> applications are also slow to load, it's not an issue with hardware either
<Ashex> just some elusive slowdown with the system as a whole
<Rioting_pacifist> Ashex: what release are you on? have you tried lookng at top or htop to see whats causing it?
<Ashex> Rioting_pacifist, I noticed just how bad it was when I setup Arch linux on my T42 and it renders pages faster
<Ashex> Rioting_pacifist, I'm using Intrepid
<Ashex> top 3 in top are firefox, mpd, and artsd
<_2> iftop too
<_2> !info iftop
<ubottu> iftop (source: iftop): displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-8 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Ashex> I use bwm-ng, I have by downloads limited to 600KB/s
<Ashex> my*
<KiDFlaSh> hey guys how can i remove the hotkey for decrease volume?
<Ashex> it's also when I'm not downloading anything
<KiDFlaSh> pls
<KiDFlaSh> i need this help
<alex_21> Yes, I am going back to Hardy
<_2> heh. #1 in htop is htop on my system   hehhe
<Ashex> KiDFlaSh, System Settings> Keyboard&Mouse>Keyboard Shortcuts
<_2> or in kde3   just run  khotkeys
<Ashex> that too
<Rioting_pacifist> Ashex: sounds like a sound problem, do you have any sound issues?
<Ashex> I'm waiting for kde 4.1 beta to get pushed into the repos
<Ashex> Rioting_pacifist, nope, never had any
<_2> 4.1 ?   or 4.2 ?
<Ashex> _2, 4.2, my mistake :p
<_2> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<Ashex> _2, this is a snippet of top: http://pastebin.ca/1270729
<_2> all this hurry hurry hurry get a new version out quick, non-sense really needs put in it's place.   a new version is worth nothing if it's not a genuine improvement.
<Ashex> _2, I take it you haven't read the release notes for 4.2
 * _2 was talking about ubuntu in general not just kde
<Rioting_pacifist> i think they have made some good changes in the move to kde4 but i simply dont see the need for them over kde3 its like xp -> vista a lot of hastle for very little benifit
<alex_21> Ok, Burning the disk
<Ashex> _2, I agree on that point :p
<_2> Ashex so mpd is eating 18% cpu time?
<alex_21> Waiting.. I am going back
 * _2 wonders what mpd is...
<alex_21> Back to 8.04
<Rioting_pacifist> !mpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd
<alex_21> Besides my own distro will be based on 8.04
<Rioting_pacifist> media mplayer demon or something like that its a CLI media player IRRC
<Ashex> _2, media player daemon
<Ashex> what Rioting_pacifist said
<Ashex> you can use whatever client you want with it
<_2> Ashex and you are playing ?
<Ashex> _2, flac audio right now
<alex_21> Well, on another note, what  is better for doing this. I want to play music from my firefly server and other ITunes libraries on my LAN. Is Songbird, ATunes, amerock, or something else better for sighted users who have used ITunes and really don't know much about computing, so I want the closest thing
<_2> hmmm and your cpu is  ?
<alex_21> I mean the closest visual thing
<Ashex> _2, AMD Athlon X2 2.6Ghz
<Ashex> alex_21, you want something similar to itunes?
<alex_21> Yes, visually similar
<_2> Ashex  that media player if not doing a lot of visual affects is pretty heavy.   sox playing .ogg files on a 1ghz copper mine  is using less than 10% of my cpu time  ;/
<Ashex> Alex135_, the default music player for ubuntu should do it
<Ashex> I'm blanking on the name
<_2> amarock
<_2> !amaroc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amaroc
<_2> !info amaroc
<ubottu> Package amaroc does not exist in intrepid
<_2> pfft.
<Dillizar> !amarock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarock
<Dillizar> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Ashex> _2, it's spelled amarok
<_2> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.10-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2396 kB, installed size 7040 kB
<Ashex> _2, well sure, .ogg is a different format from flac
<Dillizar> who is asking for a player ??
<Dillizar> and what for
<Dillizar> cuz i have installed allllll the players :)
<Dillizar> and all the IMs :)
<Ashex> Dillizar, congratulations?
<Dillizar> lol
<Dillizar> i know
<Dillizar> and all browsers
<Ashex> thank you for sharing
<alex_21> So arerock, perfect
<alex_21> Amerock you say, I'll try
<Dr_willis_> amarock
<Dillizar> alex_21, you want a audio player??
<Ashex> It is spelled Amarok
<alex_21> Yes, visually similar to ITunes
<Dillizar> then
<Dillizar> bashidou
<Dillizar> or smt like that
<Dillizar> wait
<Ashex> Alex135_, amarok isn't
<Ashex> you mean banshee?
<Alex135_> Ashex: nice
<_2> bill is the space bar linked to the enter key on your setup ?
<Ashex> alex_21, you want to try out rhythmbox
<Dillizar> banshee alex_21
<Dillizar> this is the most similar
<Ashex> Alex135, my bad, meant to go to alex_21 :P
<Alex135> Ashex: ya, happens most of the time ;)
<Alex135> Ashex: oh well, i become popular via that method at any rate, you should see me in ##club-ubuntu, im almost alwase called on by accident
<Ashex> hehe
<Ashex> Alex135, on other servers I go by Generic, you should see how often I'm mentioned :p
<Dillizar> alex_21, adn it works with Ipods and Iphone
<mister-tea> Alex135:  what time is it there? there I called you on purpose
 * mister-tea wants everyone to feel needed
<Ashex> What about the emo kids who want to be left alone?
 * _2 thought he had a thought, but then he wot it was a wot
<_2> wot=waste of time
<Dillizar> wot?
<Dillizar> ok
<Dillizar> :P
<Dillizar> :P~~~
<Ashex> dribble?
<Dillizar> but wot is a word:P
<_2> and an acronymn
<jussi01> hrm, perhaps we can get back on topic now?
<Dillizar> what is the topic?
<Ashex> bah
<jussi01> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Ashex> Please take any non kubuntu discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic
<mister-tea> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dillizar> wait
<Dillizar> if i upgrade the 8.04 to 8.10 will my kernel be changed ??
<Ashex> Dillizar, yes, the previous kernels are preserved though
<_2> yeah huh
<Dr_willis_> Dillizar  i would say yes...
<Ashex> you can select the previous kernel during boot
<Dillizar> oh well i already installed a fresh 8.10 but its good to know cuz this new kernel doesnt support anything
<_2> wait i have a question,   if i remove /sys  how does it break usb ?
<Ashex> _2, why do you want to remove /sys?
<Dr_willis_> remove /sys ? egads
<Dillizar> so i can have old kernel but new kde??
<Ashex> Dillizar, yes
<Dr_willis_> If you dont want kde4 - dont upgrade... :)
<Dillizar> :D
 * mister-tea don't upgrade gets my vote
<_2> Ashex reason matters not.  question remains, how did it break usb ?
<roland> i'm having problems with nvidia restricted modules
<Ashex> !sys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sys
<Ashex> _2, I believe udev relies on it
<roland> when tring to enable it, i get an error... Title :"Sorry" with an empty box
<burn_> anyone know any proxy for linux that can be run from K menu?
 * mister-tea well at least it's polite
<_2> Ashex but i don't use udev so that's not the problem.
<Ashex> _2, udev isn't the only thing that does, It's a major part of the system, I just can't think of a reason atm
<_2> Ashex the device nodes are all there in /dev/ and the modules are all inserted but without /sys  mount /dev/sda1 /mnt  fails miserably.
<_2> i'm trying to wrap my head around why
<Ashex> _2, I'm not entirely sure, reason I can't answer is because having /sys is slightly out of standard
<Ashex> _2, you're question is better asked in ##linux
<_2> Ashex or in #kernel
<Ashex> that too
<Dr_willis_>  How about ##leetLinuxHaxoring :)
<mikeblack_> http://deine-nackte-weihnachtsfrau.net/?id=2667561
<Dillizar> how about www.letmegooglethatforyou.com
<Dillizar> what nobody has a problem?? :P
<cuznt> yes
<_2> Dillizar get back on topic.
<Lex79> LoL
<Dillizar> :(
 * Dillizar gets back on topic 
 * Dillizar is waiting for a problem 
<roland> Dillizar: i have a problem
<roland> i'm having problems with nvidia restricted modules
<roland> when tring to enable it, i get an error... Title :"Sorry" with an empty box
<Dillizar> sorry dunno
<KiDFlaSh> I cant hear Musik or YouTube with usbheadset why ?
<KiDFlaSh> Alsa dont have powers?
<jussi01> KiDFlaSh: which version of kubuntu are you using?
<jussi01> Hardy or intrepid?
<KiDFlaSh> 8.10
<Dillizar> KiDFlaSh, maybe if you close all other audio and video players will work !
<Dillizar> or smt if you are calling some one on skype flash sound will not work
<KiDFlaSh> wtf?
<KiDFlaSh> no im calling nobody
<Dillizar> are you listening to music
<Dillizar> or smt like that
<jussi01> KiDFlaSh: no, its simple, go to system settings, sounds, and raise the importance of the usb headset there
<KiDFlaSh> i already done that
<KiDFlaSh> jussi
<jussi01> Dillizar: that shouldnt affect it
<KiDFlaSh> thats the problem
<GGoby> I have 8.10 installed and just installed samba...however I run Kubuntu under vmware workstation...it has assigned me a ip of 192.168.237.129 and the rest of my lan is on 192.168.1.XX  what is the best way to allow clients from this ip range to access the samba shares? I am unfamiliar with connections on different subnets
<Dillizar> well it did affect me :P
<Dillizar> KiDFlaSh,
<jussi01> KiDFlaSh: try this in terminal: asoundconf list
<Dillizar> try closeing all other players and try again :P
<jussi01> then: asoundconf set-default-card <cardname>
<KiDFlaSh> there are to
<KiDFlaSh> two
<KiDFlaSh> SI7012
<KiDFlaSh> and default
<jussi01> KiDFlaSh: likely its called "Headset"
<jussi01> KiDFlaSh: is it only not working ion flash? or elsewhere also?
<KiDFlaSh> amarok and flash
<jussi01> KiDFlaSh: and youve set it to highest priority in all the categories in system settings - sounds?
<KiDFlaSh> yes
<KiDFlaSh> ALL categories
<jussi01> KiDFlaSh: 1 moment
<Walzmyn> I tried turning the desktop effects on in KDE4 - now the screen is black. How can i fix this?
<alex_21> Hi, I am back, just reinstalled
<jussi01> KiDFlaSh: and you have restarted both firefox/konq and amarok after changing the settings?
<Dillizar> alex_21, you are the one wiht the itunes
<Dillizar> *with
<alex_21> what is the festival package called in the Hardy Repository
<alex_21> ?
<alex_21> Yes, I am
<alex_21> Gnome-festival?
<Dillizar> so is the client working good
<alex_21> Which client?
<Dillizar> ahhh
<Dillizar> you were searching for a program that looks like Itunes
<Dillizar> yes
<alex_21> Banshee, I am not sure, no users are around to test it
<KiDFlaSh> yes jussi01 i have
<Dillizar> i have tested :P
<alex_21> Is that the one you mean?
<Dillizar> yes
<Dillizar> it works good i am useing it right now
<Dillizar> and supports ipods
<alex_21> Yes, that is cool, it supports IPods
<alex_21> IPods, Yay
<Dillizar> yes
<alex_21> Do you guys know if it supports the speech feature of the chromatic IPods?
<alex_21> IPods
<Dillizar> Banshee?
<alex_21> Something is wrong with my network, it is 11KB persecond, when it can handle 10MegaBits persecond
<alex_21> Yes, can Banshee handle that feature?
<Dillizar> try it out
<Dillizar> :D
<alex_21> I will, as soon as Banshee finishes downloadind
<alex_21> I said there is something wrong with my network
<Dillizar> maybe its just your internet that is slow
<Dillizar> :P
<alex_21> It can handle 10 MegaBits per second, and is only handling 11 KB per second
<alex_21> It is set up like this
<Dillizar> dunno
<Dillizar> try sudo pppoeconf
<Dillizar> again and set it
<Dillizar> if its a pppoe modem
<alex_21> A Ubuntu DHCP server plugged into a 16 port 100/10 port switch. A Lynksys router, the gateway, plugged into the switch. The main internet line goes into the WAN port on the router. The rest of the machines are conncected via the switch, except my laptop which is connected via wire to the Lynksys router
<Dillizar> there is your problem
<Dillizar> JUST PUT THE DAMN MODEM CABLE IN YOUR LAN
<Dillizar> :D
<Dillizar> you are sharing your internet
<alex_21> I don't have enough IP addresses to feed all the machines directly from the cable internet
<alex_21> And it is only three machines running right now, and one of them is only using IRC
<KiDFlaSh> jussi01: still hereß
<Dillizar> lol KiDFlaSh
<Dillizar> :D
<alex_21> It used to be fast before I introduced the central switch
<alex_21> Now each machine adverages about 11 KB per second
<Dillizar> remove the central switch
<alex_21> Can I set it up differently, like have the dhcp server plugged directly into the router
<Dillizar> or just take a wifi router
<alex_21> Or will that not make a difference
<Dillizar> :D
<alex_21> ?
<Dillizar> dunno i just put the cable in my pc sudo pppoeconf
<Dillizar> yes
<Dillizar> yes
<Dillizar> yes
<Dillizar> username
<Dillizar> password
<Dillizar> yes
<Dillizar> yes
<Dillizar> DONE
<Dillizar> :)
<alex_21> If I remove the central switch, all eight connections that can share the internet at any given time won't be active, Frown
<_2> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alex_21> Now it dropped to 5343 Bytes per second
<Dillizar> dunno
<alex_21> 5346, sorry
<Dillizar> try to connect to one pc and see if there are still problems
<Dillizar> i must go its 04.10.45 AM and i am sleepy
<burn__> Dillizar is from europe :D
<Dillizar> yes
<Dillizar> :D
<burn__> gtm +2 :D
<burn__> neighbour :D
<Dillizar> gmt+1
<Dillizar> where are you from bulgaristan
<burn__> bulgaria :D
<burn__> am from Serbia
<Dillizar> pa so ne kazes
<Dillizar> :D
<burn__> hehe :D
<Dillizar> idam jas za belgrad za nekoj den
<Dillizar> zadutre
<burn__> ja sam juzno od belgrad :D
<Dillizar> novi sad :D
<burn__> vranje
<Dillizar> ej pa toa e na granica
<Dillizar> :D
<burn__> blizu kosovo
<Tm_T> english please
<Dillizar> znam
<Dillizar> sorry Tm_T
<burn__> yep sorry
<Dillizar> i am in Skopje
<Dillizar> :D
<alex_21> How do I make an app from source code
<Tm_T> !compiling | alex_21
<ubottu> alex_21: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<burn__> compile it
<Dillizar> i was at work from 4pm to 2 am and now its 4 am and i am going inparis
<Dillizar> and i need rest
<burn__> sleep well
<Dillizar> fala
<burn__> kazi na english da se bune :D
<Dillizar> thanks
<Dillizar> :D
<alex_21> I am building custom software I modified
<Dillizar> burn ok one cig i am gone
<alex_21> I modified the default Webkit source for GTKLauncher and now I want to compile it
<Ch1ppy> hey, I was on a few days ago and someone mentioned that the kde 4.2 beta 1 packages are being worked on, but alluded to being unable to give a timeline. Is there anywhere I can watch for an announcement of these packages in lieu of a date for these being ready?
<Tm_T> Ch1ppy: no, noone cannot tell "when" they're ready until they are
<Ch1ppy> That's what I'm saying
<Tm_T> Ch1ppy: but when they are ready, www.kubuntu.org is the place
<Ch1ppy> Tm_T: awesome, thanks
<Tm_T> np
<epimeth> Ch1ppy: there are packages ready... let me find them for you
<Ch1ppy> epimeth: for serious? Nice!
<Tm_T> epimeth: no, don't say you're proposing Neon...
<epimeth> I am, actually... why not, Tm_T?
<Ch1ppy> Ahaha
<Tm_T> epimeth: it's not the same (;)
<Ch1ppy> Isn't neon only certain parts of kde 4?
<Ch1ppy> I was under the impression that it was more the stuff for developing rather than the actual desktop stuff
<alex_21> So how do I compile GTKLauncher for Ubuntu
<alex_21> ?
<Tm_T> Ch1ppy: mmmm, it's most of KDE but it's more like "daily" than "polished release"
<Tm_T> alex_21: does sourcepackage of it have INSTALL or README files?
<Ch1ppy> Tm_T: Oh okay. I knew that neon is the nightlies though - I run amarok's neon
<Tm_T> roger
<Ch1ppy> I think I'd rather wait for the actual beta rather than the nightlies of 4.2 though
<epimeth> Ch1ppy: so yea, its project neon and its nightly
<epimeth> http://roderick-greening.blogspot.com/2008/11/kde-nightly-neon-for-thrill-seeker-in_03.html
<epimeth> you're choice :-)
<Ch1ppy> indeed
<Ch1ppy> epimeth: Thanks :)
<epimeth> Ch1ppy: nw
<burn__> can this nightly to be installed on 8.04?
<epimeth> burn__: yea, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu hardy main
<epimeth> afaik
<burn__> and it will install kde4-neon?
<epimeth> burn__: kde-nightly
<burn__> and that kde is it kde3 or kde4?
<oscar> hola alguien que desee charlar
<epimeth> burn__: I would probably wait for the beta to get to backports tho... should happen any day now
<burn__> thnx
<epimeth> oscar: solamente ingles aqui....
<epimeth> !es > oscar
<ubottu> oscar, please see my private message
<beanbag> anyone have a problem with screen flicker on Dell laptop with 8.10?
<alex_21> I had the problem on an Acer Aspire laptop and screen flicker, lol
<beanbag> any solution?
<alex_21> No, I went back to Hardy and am having no problems
<alex_21> Someone here said that it may not meet RAM requirements
<beanbag> the laptop has 2G RAM or is it graphics memory
<alex_21> I don't know
<alex_21> Does anyone know how to compile and install GTKLauncher, the free, basic Web Browser included with Webkit source
<beanbag> I think I'll try going back since it worked fine then, Thanks for the input
<_2> !checkinstall | alex_21
<ubottu> alex_21: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<alex_21> Before you do, look on the foum at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ someone may have found a way to fix it
<alex_21> But how do I compile it first
<alex_21> ?
<oscar> hi
<_2> !b-e | alex_21 have you visited this link
<ubottu> alex_21 have you visited this link: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<_2> "such changes seem to happen very quickly, over very long periods of time."
<alex_21> Ok, thanks
<giu> so
<KiDFlaSh> so
<_2> !nickspam
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<_2> so
<Viking667> Hey all. Got Hardy, want to upgrade to Intrepid. The "desktop" itself hasn't notified me that there's an update version to Intrepid available, how do I get the version to dist-update?
<_2> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Viking667> ahh. So it's there. I'll go back there and look again. Thank you.
<_2> Viking667 if all else fails you can use the manual methood.  change your /etc/apt/sources.list from hardy to intrepid and apt-get update ;apt-get dist-upgrade
<Viking667> ... hm. The web page applies to ubuntu, not kubuntu. I haven't found a "Software Sources" application, (presumably that manages the repositories)
<Viking667> ... in the KDE menus.
<Viking667> Oh, sorry.
<Viking667> missed a link. - be right back.
<raulintrepid> Hola alguienq ue hable español ?
<lolren> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<lolren> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<raulintrepid> Gracias :)
<lolren> np
<alex_21> Que queres
<jmichaelx> i guess beanbag has left.. i was looking into his screen flicker problem.
<Viking667> merci. That's what I wanted. Thank you.
<hayt3r> hello
<hayt3r> is there anyway to upgrade kubuntu to latest version from 5.10 without using cd?
<jmichaelx> hayt3r: you have no CD ROM drive with this machine?
<hayt3r> it's broken
<jmichaelx> i would think you really need a fresh install if you are still using 5.10
<jmichaelx> can your machine boot from USB?
<hayt3r> I don't remember seeing that in the boot options
<hayt3r> this is an old machine
<jmichaelx> it sounds to me like you really should buy a CD ROM drive, or rob one from another machine - at least temporarily
<hayt3r> haha that's what I was afraid of
<jmichaelx> is this a laptop?
<hayt3r> no, it's desktop
<jmichaelx> using a standard CD ROM drive?
<hayt3r> yea
<jmichaelx> well, getting a hold of another drive shouldn't be too big of a deal
<jmichaelx> go to a PC repair shop, and they might just give you an old one
<hayt3r> ok, i'll deal with this after finals are over then
<alex_21> What machine is this?
<alex_21> I mean, a Dell, HP, what
<alex_21> ?
<hayt3r> custom, from 8 yrs ago
<jmichaelx> hayt3r: i am not sure what else to recommend. you could possibly try upgrading to dapper... then upgrading to hardy... then to intrepid, but that would take aeons
<jmichaelx> instructions from upgrading from dapper to hardy directly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<jmichaelx> for*
<alex_21> Anyone know about Apple routers here?
<jreinaldo> I''m using Kubuntu intrepid. Every time after I choose a new video resolution (System configuration/screen) it hangs. Only rebooting solves the problem. There is someone how knows why?
<eamon> hello im trying to set up a proxy server on my network iv got as far as installing squid and restarting it but it comes up with a message sayingFATAL cound not determine fully qualified hostname.
<eamon> please set 'visible_hostname
<eamon> can anyone help
<eamon> hello
<alex_21> Well, use hostname.local maye
<alex_21> Maybe
<jmichaelx> jreinaldo: you might try installing and running 'displayconfig-gtk' , and see if that might help you
<jmichaelx> jreinaldo: i am also lost these days with the new xorg and everything
<loganWHD> what is the "control Panel" called where i can see the settings of the sound drivers
<loganWHD> I need to apt-get install it and i dont know what it is called
<jreinaldo> jichaelx: I think that this packge (displayconfig-gtk) isn't in the repositories of intrepid
<jreinaldo> jichaelx: I checked now and this package doesn't appear in the Adept list
<jmichaelx> jreinaldo: it looks like you're right about that
<loganWHD> ?
<DaveTheAve> So does anyone have a working widget for lowest local gas prices?
<jmichaelx> jreinaldo: i basically knew what to do in the old days, but anymore i do not even know how to tell what video driver is being used
<DaveTheAve> Noticed the Mac X widget support has yet to be finished.
<jreinaldo> jichaelx: I'm lost too. The xorg.conf doesn't show anything!
<loganWHD> what is the "control Panel" called where i can see the settings of the sound drivers
<loganWHD> I need to apt-get install it and i dont know what it is called
<jmichaelx> loganWHD: i guess i am not sure what you are asking for
<loganWHD> i installed the mini-iso in an attempt to fix many of my issues i am having with 8.10
<loganWHD> and my sound card doesnt work
<loganWHD> and i want to go to teh settings area to check them out but that isnt installed
<loganWHD> i dont know what it is called so i can apt-get it
<jmichaelx> loganWHD: you can check various volume settings by entering 'alsamixer' in a console. you then use your direction keys to make changes, and hit escape when you're finished
<loganWHD> yah that isnt the issue
<loganWHD> they arent muted
<loganWHD> and the volume is up
<loganWHD> but when i boot a small box pops up and says that the driver isnt working so it switches to default
<loganWHD> i went thru https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto step by step
<jmichaelx> hmm
<loganWHD> with no success
<jmichaelx> loganWHD: what sort of PC are you using? what audio adapter?
<loganWHD> it is a dell inspiron 9400
<loganWHD> laptop
<raulintrepid> #ubuntu-es
<jmichaelx> so it has an intel audio adaptor?
<raulintrepid> #kubuntu-es
<loganWHD> yes
<loganWHD> i have tried so many things with no success
<loganWHD> all of this started because the sound worked but the mic did not
<loganWHD> now no sound... no mic... nada
<jmichaelx> loganWHD: i do not know whether or not this is your issue, but i know some have had issues getting audio to work on the mini 9's... and this is the fix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=981602
<loganWHD> i will try anything
<loganWHD> let me go read this
<jmichaelx> that may not work for you at all. have you checked to actually see what kind of audio adapter you have with 'lspci'?
<loganWHD> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<jmichaelx> ok, you might try that fix in the thread i suggested... no guarantees.
<alex_21> BTW: I loke Banshee. How do you listen to shared ITunes stuff?
<alex_21> Like, sorry
<jussi01> !intelhda | jmichaelx
<ubottu> jmichaelx: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jussi01> oops
<jussi01> loganWHD: ^^
<jmichaelx> jussi01: ty, that may be what loganWHD needs to read through
<jussi01> jmichaelx: likely...
<loganWHD> i did
<loganWHD> notice above
<loganWHD> i followed that whole site
<loganWHD> nada
<loganWHD> brb gonna try what u posted
<jmichaelx> my mind was on the issues with intel audio on the mini 9's since i just ordered 3 of them this past morning
<alex_21> Hey, what is broadcast in the file /etc/network/interfaces?
<alex_21> ?
<jmichaelx> alex_21: i am sort of thinking that it is just stating what address range your router is broadcasting to
<jmichaelx> alex_21: i assume the last 6 digits are 255.255
<jmichaelx> or at least the last three digits are .255
<alex_21> So what should it be set to if the router broadcasts to 255
<alex_21> 192.168.0.255?
<jmichaelx> alex_21: that only means that the address in the range of those last 3 numbers are masked
<jmichaelx> i don't really know how to explain this, but you don't want to/need to change that
<jmichaelx> address*
<jmichaelx> grrr
<jmichaelx> addresses*
<alex_21> This is my file
<alex_21> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<alex_21> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<alex_21> # The loopback network interface
<alex_21> auto lo
<alex_21> iface lo inet loopback
<alex_21> # The primary network interface
<alex_21> auto eth1
<alex_21> iface eth1 inet static
<alex_21> address 192.168.0.102
<alex_21> netmask 255.255.255.0
<alex_21> network 192.168.0.0
<alex_21> broadcast 192.168.0.255
<alex_21> gateway 192.168.0.101
<alex_21>        
<alex_21> auto eth0
<alex_21> iface eth0 inet static
<alex_21> address 192.168.0.1
<alex_21> netmask 255.255.255.0
<jmichaelx> alex_21: be careful, you could get banned for posting like that
<alex_21> network 192.168.0.0
<alex_21> broadcast 192.168.0.255
<alex_21> gateway 192.168.0.101
<alex_21> "/etc/network/interfaces" 23L, 528C written                   10,10         All
<alex_21> I set this myself, so is this ok?
<alex_21> Oops, I didn't mean it to come out like that, sorry
<alex_21> Remember I can't see how it was formated
<alex_21> Lol
<jmichaelx> alex_21: well, i am no networking expert, but i assume that all looks OK
<jmichaelx> alex_21: why are you not using DHCP?
<alex_21> This is my server, so I can't use dhcp on my server, never mind the fact that this is my dhcp server on eth0
<jussi01> !paste | alex_21
<ubottu> alex_21: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jmichaelx> alex_21: ok, makes sense
<alex_21> I'll bare that in mind about pasting
<alex_21> If the site isn't accessible, who do I tell
<alex_21> ?
<jmichaelx> the pastebin site?
<alex_21> Yes
<alex_21> Oh, did I mention that I am a VIP, Visually Impaired Person
<alex_21> That is why I am concerned about the site's accessibility
<jussi01> ahh
<jmichaelx> alex_21: i was starting to get that idea from what you had typed earlier
<jmichaelx> brb
<alex_21> Which bit
<alex_21> ?
<alex_21> Oops, now I can't ping my server, ssh to it, or anything. I did something wrong, but what?
<alex_21> I think I pasted
<alex_21> Here is my file
<alex_21> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78214/
<colin_> alex_21: dhcp is usually the better way to go because then you don't have to deal with routing and all that
<colin_> static dhcp assignments would work
<alex_21> I need static as it is a server that I need to port forward to
<colin_> but you can set up your dhcp server to always give the same address
<alex_21> This is my dhcp server
<colin_> oh
<colin_> I see
<alex_21> I don't see, Lol,
<alex_21> Well, con someone please tell me where I went wrong?
<colin_> at first glance it looks ok
<alex_21> Oh, My, I have 30 Mins to get this back up, and I don't even know what is wrong
<colin_> try taking out "network 192.168.0.0"
<alex_21> Ok
<alex_21> Only on one of the interfaces?
<colin_> try it on one
<colin_> just to see if it works
<alex_21> Ok
<alex_21> I am waiting for it to reboot
<colin_> ok
<colin_> so you are sure of the routing on your network?
<colin_> ie, you are on the right subnet, no strange subnet masks?
<alex_21> It runs a hundred services, not quite, smiley, but a lot of services, so it takes a good little while
<colin_> ok
<colin_> because I can't see anything that would prevent it from working
<alex_21> Yes, it works now
<alex_21> Thanks
<alex_21> So much
<colin_> no problem :)
<colin_> so the network line is only required for 2.0 kernels
<alex_21> Now I can't access my webpage, I get error 500, connection refused. I have port forwarding
<colin_> you are running apache?
<RurouniJones> Er, error 500 is an internal server error
<alex_21> Sorry, it is fixed no, I guess it took some time to take effect the changes I made
<colin_> ok
<alex_21> I still don't receive any mail though
<alex_21> I took it offline to fix Zimbra, and still no luck
<kevin__> i can only run in low graphics mode
<kevin__> i have login error log
<alex_21> How do you shut up a laptop with a command, mute it, since it is driving me up the wall I am using GNome right now
<dwidmann> alex_21: how to mute it? any mixer can do it.
<dwidmann> alex_21: for example, amix, alsamixer, kmix, etc
<alex_21> How from the keyboard, as I am blind
<stof> hello evrybody
<dwidmann> alex_21: eh,? from the keyboard?, like, a keyboard shortcut, or like a command to type in?
<alex_21> Anything I don't need to use the mouse for
<jussi01> alex_21: in terminal: alsamixer
<dwidmann> alex_21: well, run alsamixer in a konsole
 * jussi01 waves to dwidmann
<dwidmann> jussi01: Great minds don't think alike, they think differently, but they frequently arrive at the same conclusions :)
<jussi01> hehe, true that
<stof> hey, I have a problem with the command gcc in order to compile code writen in C
<jussi01> stof: just trying to compile one file? or a whole program?
<stof> just one file but but I receive a error's message
<jussi01> stof: which is?
<alex_21> Hey, how do I compile GTKLauncher?
<jussi01> alex_21: is there a readme included?
<alex_21> Uh, no
<stof> it's a long message
<stof>  gcc -o master4.c master4
<stof> master4: In function `_start':
<jussi01> !paste | stof
<ubottu> stof: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stof> (.text+0x0): multiple definition of `_start'
<stof> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.2.4/../../../../lib/crt1.o:(.text+0x0): first defined here
<stof> master4:(.rodata+0x0): multiple definition of `_fp_hw'
<stof> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.2.4/../../../../lib/crt1.o:(.rodata+0x0): first defined here
<stof> master4: In function `_fini':
<stof> /build/buildd/glibc-2.7/build-tree/i386-libc/csu/crti.S:41: multiple definition of `_fini'
<dwidmann> stof: that looks backward to me, unless you want to output a file with a .c ext
<jussi01> stof: soon as the pasting is done, Ill un mute you
<jussi01> stof: please use a pastebin next time.
<alex_21> It is the webkit basic browser that comes with webkit source
<stof> ok jussi
<alex_21> How do you compile it?
<dwidmann> alex_21: speaking of basic webkit browsers, arora seems to be progressing nicely
<jimi_> algien habla español
<stof> I make: gcc -o file.c file
<stof> I think that I have a problem in the package build essential
<jimi_> nadie en este sitio habla español
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dwidmann> stof: speaking of the arlier attempt to paste, paste it in a pastebin (see channel topic) and give us a link so we can look at it
<jimi_> gracias
<alex_21> So how do I compile it and then package it
<alex_21> I am using checkinstallforpackaging
<dwidmann> alex_21: run sudo checkinstall after you run make
<alex_21> But this is the first time I do it, so please help me get through it
<alex_21> I need a little walk through
<dwidmann> alex_21: does the project include a "configure" script?
<stof> this is the link: http://pastebin.com/m53cadca0
<dwidmann> stof: try what's suggested here: http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc-help/1999-10/msg00227.html
<stof> thank you dwidmann, I will try now
<alex_21> No, just a simple.svg, a main.c and a text.html that is used to test the browser
<dwidmann> alex_21: try running "gcc main.c" and see what happens
<alex_21> What is the svg for?
<dwidmann> alex_21: it's probably referenced by the html file
<stof> the same problrem, I think that I must uninstall the OS the reinstall it
<stof> is there any method to uninstall just a package, _without unistall all the OS_
<faileas> stof: apt-get remove <packagename>
<faileas> *sudo apt-get remove
<stof> ok thank u faileas
<alex_21> Now I can't connect using AFP or SCP to my box now that I have two network interfaces in the same LAN, Why?
<alex_21> Neither with Web on HTTP port 80
<bluestar> kubuntu 8.10 sucks hardware drivers it cant download nvidia driver :(
<alex_21> Well, this is really frustrationg, nothing works now
<alex_21> Grr
<alex_21> Does anyone know why I can't get to my site that I am hosting on my Kubuntu box? I had to shut down using the power button, and now nothing works
<alex_21> Anyone?
<alex_21> Hi, I'm back and still no luck, I'm offline
<loganWHD> can i start off by saying......
<loganWHD> ARGGGGHHHHHHHH
<loganWHD> better
<loganWHD> i followed many of the links you all gave me and got my sound working in 8.10
<loganWHD> wow, what a freaking beast it was to get one simple thing working....
<loganWHD> anyhow, got my settings good and then i set up a windows VM for some programs i must run in win..... all is good... it is running in both... then i have to reboot... and bam
<loganWHD> all sound stops working
<loganWHD> no errors
<loganWHD> and it is not muted
<loganWHD> just no sound
<miguelpacheco> alguien me dice el canal español?
<alex_21> I am still here, with a downed site, no time left to fix it, freaking out, and at a loss for what to do. Any help?
<RurouniJones> What is the error
<binMonkey> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<alex_21> The error is that there is no ... something ... process when I do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<RurouniJones> That doesn't help, you mean you have no network connections?
<RurouniJones> what does ifconfig say
<alex_21> hold on, I'm checking now. Also, it doesn't appear to have a network connections
<alex_21> I don't have a way to tell you everything it says
<RurouniJones> pastie.org
<RurouniJones> oh wait, ok point
<RurouniJones> Well, does it list an IP address
<Dabbu> due to some problem in my laptop my laptop switch between AC power and Battery frequently....and i repeatedly get warning and the screen brightness changes this become annoying....how can i stop this ?
<RurouniJones> Dabbu, disable kpowersave
<Dabbu> RurouniJones: how..? i am using KDE$ desktop in ubuntu
<RurouniJones> Out of curiosity, you on a MSI laptop?
<RurouniJones> shoudl be in the taskbar bottom right
<RurouniJones> alex_21: What interfaces does it list? It should be something like eth0 or eth1 then a whole bunch of information about it
<RurouniJones> like inet addr etc.
<alex_21> MSI?
<kenda> hello
<kenda> people
<RurouniJones> That was for dabbu,
<RurouniJones> Now alex_21: What interfaces are listed and do you have inet addr info for them
<kenda> хтось говорить по російський чи українськи!??
<RurouniJones> !ru | kenda
<ubottu> kenda: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<alex_21> Both eth1 and eth0 are listed
<kenda> thank ubottu
<bazhang> kenda, /join #ubuntu-ru
<RurouniJones> and do you have a ton of info about then including things like inet addr
<alex_21> Yes, but no way to read it all
<RurouniJones> you have eyeballs don't you?
<RurouniJones> Just tell me what the inet addr bit says
<RurouniJones> something like -> inet addr: 192.168.0.1
<alex_21> Yes, I do,
<alex_21> But I am blind, VIP, Visually Impaired Person
<RurouniJones> ok, on a longshot then, try -> ifup eht0
<alex_21> 192.168.0.1
<DarkriftX> trying to mount a usb storage device (right clicking on the icon and selecting mount) and i get an error about "isCallerPrivileged()"
<RurouniJones> ifup eth0 rather
<alex_21> 192.168.0.102
<DarkriftX> any idea why?
<RurouniJones> Ok, so your network interfaces are working
<RurouniJones> Now, how are you trying to access your website? What is the URL
<alex_21> http://www.vipbc.org/
<RurouniJones> Ok, what happens when you try localhost:80
<alex_21> But in using the command /etc/init.d/networking restart I get an error. No ... Something, ... Process
<RurouniJones> Well it looks like the interfaces are up on an internal IP address
<RurouniJones> I can't comment further without knowing what the ... Something ... is
<RurouniJones> I am gonna go on the assumption that the interfaces are up and are on the IP addresses they are supposed to be. I am assuming your server is on an internal network behind a NAT router
<alex_21> I am behind a router, but everything worked fine until I made eth1 static instead of dynamid with dhcp]
<RurouniJones> ...Why did you make it static
<alex_21> It is the inerface my mail server uses to connect, so I had to port forward to it
<RurouniJones> Then check the port forwarding for port 80
<alex_21> BTW, I can't ssh, scp, afp, or anything to that machine
<RurouniJones> Yes, probably because you broke the port-forwarding by changing the IP address
<alex_21> Port forwarding isn't the problem as I can't access it over the LAN either
<alex_21> I can ping it fine
<RurouniJones> Change it back to DHCP and not static and see what that does
<alex_21> Hi, I can't do that. The comment symbol # is not accessible in vi with ORca
<alex_21> Also, the eth1 didn't used to be inside the LAN, rather it was directly connected to the internet
<RurouniJones> With an IP address other than 192.168.*.* ?
<YnoR> c'è nessuno????
<RurouniJones> !it | YnoR
<ubottu> YnoR: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<YnoR> grazie ubottu
<RurouniJones> alex_21: I have a prior appointment I have to go to soon so I won't be able to try and help much longer. Before you made the IP address on eth1 static what was the IP? Was it a 192.16.*.* address?
<alex_21> No, it was 70.70.*.*
<YnoR> ciao a tutti vado
<RurouniJones> alex_21: Ok then, that is the problem.
<RurouniJones> you went from a publicly accessible IP address to an internal LAN-only IP address
<RurouniJones> you will need to change it back to the former IP address, or set it back to DHCP so the DHCP server can do it for you
<alex_21> Well, I moved it into the LAN and then port forwarded from my router that has a 70.70.*.* address, so does that not accomplish the same thing
<seektherapy> can someone tell me which messenger to use for total encryption on kubuntu
<DarkriftX> what is the "name" for kubuntu 7.10 ?
<epimeth> gutsy gibbon
<DarkriftX> thx
<seektherapy> what about my question
<epimeth> seektherapy: dunno... what do you use elsewhere?
<seektherapy> I'm using kubuntu
<epimeth> seektherapy: no, what messenger do you use elsewhere
<seektherapy> I haven't installed a messenger yet
<seektherapy> I'll be back
<thomas__> hi
<seektherapy> ok...i just installed the wrong (i think its called this) respiratory or package in adept manager and now it wont start..can someone help me with this
<seektherapy> crap let me try something
<faileas> repository
<Danny-The-Great> Hello Everybody
<JediatNight> Hi Danny
<Danny-The-Great> can someone help me?
<Danny-The-Great> i have a problem after installing ubuntu
<Danny-The-Great> ???
<jussi01> Danny-The-Great: just tell us the problem :)
<Danny-The-Great> ok
<Danny-The-Great> well i got 2 hard disk drives on my pc..i have installed windows xp on the first one and ubuntu on the other one,but after installing ubuntu either windows xp or ubuntu cannot recognize the hdd i installed ubuntu in.can someone help?thanks
<jussi01> Danny-The-Great: so what exactly is happening? it doesnt boot? or?
<Danny-The-Great> well
<Danny-The-Great> i go to device manager
<Danny-The-Great> it shows both the hdd
<Danny-The-Great> but
<Danny-The-Great> when i go to my pc
<lumm> windows cant read the ubuntu partition cuz its a different file system
<Danny-The-Great> i can only see one hdd
<lumm> and visa verse with ubuntu.
<jussi01> !ext3 | Danny-The-Great
<ubottu> Danny-The-Great: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Kohlrabi> !ntfs | Danny-The-Great
<ubottu> Danny-The-Great: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Danny-The-Great> look...
<Danny-The-Great> in the past i had windows xp on both hdds
<Danny-The-Great> which where ntfs
<Danny-The-Great> but after installing on one of them,pc cannot recognize the hdd that linux was installed in
<jussi01> Danny-The-Great: you need a driver to access the ubuntu partition from windows - http://www.fs-driver.org
<Kohlrabi> in BIOS?
<Danny-The-Great> no
<Danny-The-Great> in bios end device manager
<Kohlrabi> What exactlky is "recognize"
<Danny-The-Great> pc reads them both succesful
<Danny-The-Great> it doesn't see
<Kohlrabi> What's a "BIOS end device manager"?
<Danny-The-Great> e.g.
<Danny-The-Great> i had 2 hdds
<Danny-The-Great> one called C
<Danny-The-Great> andthe other called F
<Danny-The-Great> but after installing ubuntu
<Danny-The-Great> on F
<Danny-The-Great> xp cannot see drive F
<Kohlrabi> because you installed Ubuntu on it?
<Danny-The-Great> yeap
<jussi01> Danny-The-Great: exactly! go install the driver I showed you...
<Kohlrabi> and it's nonexistant now
<Kohlrabi> no "F"
<Danny-The-Great> which one jussio1?
<Kohlrabi> Please read up about partitions and filesystems
<jussi01> http://www.fs-driver.org
<Danny-The-Great> ty
<manish> ok i am not able to boot into ubuntu because i made some changes.... now its crashing again and again as i try to boot into it ...  please help me boot to ubuntu-desktop... I also tried removing ubuntu-dektop using terminal still there is an entry for gnome in the login screen.. what do i do...?
<Danny-The-Great> should i have to choose enable the read only option on ext2 installer?
<Kohlrabi> your choice
<Danny-The-Great> Linux Ext3 volumes can also be accessed. To do that, please read the FAQ section.
<Danny-The-Great> hmmm
<manish> genii: can you help me out with that..?
<manish> Danny-The-Great: ne idea why is it happening
<Danny-The-Great> this programm is for Ext2
<bdgraue> is there a kde4 webcam viewer somewhere? and i'd like to have a tool to make some snapshots
<Danny-The-Great> i have ext3 3
<Danny-The-Great> *-3
<Kohlrabi> Danny-The-Great: <Kohlrabi> Please read up about partitions and filesystems
<Danny-The-Great> i haven't got the time
<Danny-The-Great> that's the problem
<Kohlrabi> If you don't know what you're doing, please don't fiddle with partitions
<manish> can ne one please help me boot to GNOME
<manish> It crashes when i try to boot into it ... I think it happed after i made a change in system settigns
<milos_> manish, why you removed ubuntu-desktop?
<jussi01> bdgraue: vlc can do that iirc
<Kohlrabi> Lest you'll blame the people here
<bdgraue> jussi01: i'll take a look, thx
<manish> just to install it all over again ... I thought may be that would help but i think it does not
<Kohlrabi> Danny-The-Great: It's all in the FAQ....
<Kohlrabi> Ext 3 = Ext2+journaling
<Danny-The-Great> right
<Danny-The-Great> i read that
<manish> milos: So now how can i boot into gnome again
<Kohlrabi> so
<Danny-The-Great> so
<Danny-The-Great> i can choose
<Danny-The-Great> if i want read only
<Kohlrabi> If you access Ext3 as Ext2, you can RW, but if it isnt unmounted properly the OS has to check the FS next time
<Danny-The-Great> can i leave it unmark?
<Kohlrabi> yep
<Kohlrabi> probably
<Danny-The-Great> yes
<Danny-The-Great> but
<Kohlrabi> you can still change your choice later :)
<milos_> manish, reinstaling is the last option. Could you boot into terminal?
<Danny-The-Great> ok....ok
<Danny-The-Great> god bless me
<Danny-The-Great> i have serious factory files on it
<manish> i can boot into KDE and am chatting with that only as of now
<Kohlrabi> ?
<Kohlrabi> It's a work HD?
<manish> milos: but i want to get back my GNOME as i am more comfortable with that
<Kohlrabi> You're aware that fs-driver doesn't provide ANY access right facility
<Kohlrabi> meaning everyone (in Windows) can access all the files on the ext-HD
<manish> i have reinstalled the ubuntu-desktop now using "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<manish> now what should i do?
<milos_> manish, so you want to be able to login in gnome. did you try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<milos_> well than it should work
<milos_> choose gnome session in login window
<manish> ya right now
<manish> btw it was already install untill i messed with my system settings in gnome
<Danny-The-Great> ok
<Danny-The-Great> problem got solved
<Danny-The-Great> thanks
<manish> milos: what is happeing is when i choose the gnome session. i crashes and i get back to login screen
<manish> milos do u want me to try it once again after the reinstallation of ubuntu-desktop?
<milos_> wait
<manish> k
<milos_> what did you modified in system settings?
<milos_> do you remember
<manish> i checked the Zoom desktop ... the second option in system settings
<Danny-The-Great> can someone where can i find linuc drivers for creative x-fi elite pro?
<Danny-The-Great> *tell me
<Danny-The-Great> *x
<manish> some where i dont recollect... i think there is some problem with that
<duty> hi ppl
<milos_> manish, you changed some compiz settings?
<manish> yes those too...
<manish> is that causing the prob
<milos_> maybe the compiz is making problem
<manish> i am sorry but i dont recollect what i changed in compiz as i changed many things just to make my system a little bit light
<manish> so what do i do now ... how do i reset the thig
<manish> i can access compiz from KDE where i am logged in right now
<milos_> so if compiz works with KDE it should work also with Gnome
<manish> ok now i remember what did i change in compix
<manish> it was teh Area Zoom which i enabled
<manish> now its disable (atleast that is what it is showing right now ) but still i am not able to login into GNOME
<yao_ziyuan> backport and proposed, which is more tested?
<milos_> you should remove remove ubuntu-desktop with "purge" that removes system settings. Also you can do that with compiz, just in case. So to completely remove it:
<milos_> manish,  sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<milos_> manish, sudo apt-get purge compiz
<manish> i am a new bie
<manish> can you tell me how do i do that
<manish> and how do i reinstall it later again
<milos_> then install it and restart
<manish> which one of the above command do i use
<manish> if both then in what order and how do i reinstall it
<milos_> both, first is to completely remove ubuntu-desktop with confs, and other is to remove compiz
<faileas> milos_: he may also need to reinstall his logon manager methinks
<milos_> faileas, kdm?
<faileas> milos_: ya, in case its a problem with that
<milos_> manish, so do this command to remove these packages: sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop kdm compiz
<milos_> manish, and this to install it again:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kdm compiz
<milos_> than you will hopefully be able to log on to gnome
<manish> i am already on KDE
<manish> should i still run the command as it is showing me some warning
<manish> sorry to post it here
<manish>  The K Desktop manager (kdm) daemon is typically stopped on package        ?
<manish>  ? upgrade and removal, but it appears to be managing at least one running   ?
<manish>  ? X session.                                                                ?
<manish>  ?                                                                           ?
<manish>  ? If kdm is stopped now, any X sessions it manages will be terminated.      ?
<manish>  ? Otherwise, the new version will take effect the next time the daemon is   ?
<manish>  ? restarted.                                                                ?
<manish>  ?                                                                           ?
<milos_> manish, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<manish>  ? Stop the kdm daemon?                                                      ?
<manish>  ?                                                                           ?
<manish>  ?                    <Yes>                       <No>                       ?
<manish>  ?
<manish> ok
<manish> but now what should ido yes or no
<manish> milos: what should i do " Yes or no"
<milos_> the problem is that you are removing some packages which are running currently
<milos_> wait sec
<manish> k, so that is the reason i am asking you whether i should fo ahead and how will i install ubuntu desktop and kde again if i dont have any of the desktops
<faileas> manish: from CLI
<milos_> faileas, manish I think he should boot in to recovery mode
<milos_> and then to these two commands
<manish> sorry......
<faileas> linux dosen't need a gui after all, and even when you're on KDE or gnome control alternate F(1-6) will throw you into a command line
<faileas> most newbies don't relalise it ;p
<faileas> milos_: no need for recovery mode
<milos_> faileas, ok then ctrl-alt-f1 and do these two commands
<faileas> ya
<manish> so please tell me now wht am i supposed to do
<milos_> manish, write these two commands somewhere:
<manish> which
<milos_> 1. sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop kdm compiz
<milos_> 2. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kdm compiz
<manish> and then...
<milos_> manish, so you need press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and enter first command.
<milos_> manish, after that is completed enter second command
<mikkis> to do what?
<manish> then everything will be restored ???
<mikkis> i'm interested too
<milos_> if it asks you with warning just answer yes
<manish> and then how do i logout and enter the gui
<manish> k
<milos_> to go back to gui Ctrl+Alt+F7
<milos_> than you should reboot and choose gnome from login manager
<manish> ok so i am going to boom
<manish> now
<manish> thanks ya guys
<milos_> ok, and cross fingers :)
<manish> hey there was some problem
<milos_> what prob
<manish> it says dpkg was inturrupte you need to run --configure -somethign manually
<manish> something like that
<manish> what was that problem...?
<milos_> probably the something wants installed correctly and dpkg is complaining now
<milos_> wasn't
<manish> so do u want me to jot down the error exactly "as it is " and tell you
<milos_> you got that output when running first command right?
<manish> ya
<milos_> yeah, run that command in konsole and paste it http://paste.ubuntu.com and put link here
<manish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78239/
<manish> how do you guys learn so much of command line commands
<milos_> try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<manish> i just wonder... is it the same way i am learning now
<milos_> manish, yup
<milos_> and we read manuals
<manish> nothing happened
<manish> k
<manish> nw wht
<jussi01> manish: nothing at all?
<manish> nope
<jussi01> no out put whatsoever?
<manish> absolutelynothing
<jussi01> manish: try: sudo apt-get install -f
<jussi01> manish: and pastebin whatever output you have
<manish> nothing
<jussi01> show me ;)
<manish> is it that may be i hv purged compiz n ubuntu-desktop already
<jussi01> that command gives output...
<milos_> that ok. try now again Ctrl+alt+F1 and first command.
<Larson> guys, I've having issues with kdenetworkmanager using 100+mb ram...I've asked on #kde and it seems to be a kubuntu issue. Known?
<floown> hello
<floown> what is the alternative to "babel" for translation strings?
<milos_> floown, poedit
<floown> milos_: for KDE
<floown> in QT
<milos_> floown, yes i think is't kde
<milos_> is
<milos_> Larson, kdenetworkmanager didn't work with wpa2 in my case aslo. I replaced it with network-manager-gnome
<Larson> milos_: hm..ok.. but then I need to pull in all of gnome I guess.. I'd like to avoid that
<milos_> Larson, it's a bit ugly but it works
<MrDarkUser> hi, I'm just about going insane, I'm doing a find command to find files that I want to copy, I also want to keep the path intact... and I want just those files and the part of the path to be represented in the backup
<manish> milos: still the same problem
<manish> i am not able to enter gnome
<manish> although i set GDM as the default DM when asked
<manish> while removing it said something that it was not able to remove because the directory was not empty . I think one of the things was themes and teh other i dont remember
<MrDarkUser> Now, I've gotten the bash script to say cp --parents /file/that/I/want/in/path/filename.txt to /dest/path/filename.txt
<jpnurmi> how do i install kde3 versions of kate, konsole, kile etc. in ubuntu intrepid?
<manish> i am not even able to boot into failsafe gnome. thisoption was not there earlier by this name
<manish> milos: u there...?
<milos_> manish, i'm thiking
<manish> milo: will i have to reformat the complete thing... PLease dont say "YES"
<milos_> manish, not yet
<manish> THANKYOU for your compliance    :)
<Larson> milos_: this bug needs to be fixed though. Do you know where I should report it?
<MrDarkUser> but it turns out that --parents requires only directories!!!! it can't have the filename!!!  I don't have the path, I only have the complete filename.  I need to somehow  strip out just the path.  any hints?
<milos_> manish, now you should remove compiz, reboot and see if that helps
<manish> how...?
<MrDarkUser> Larson: launchpad?
<manish> sudo apt-get purge compiz...?
<milos_> manish, try in login manager Ctrl+Alt+F1 and sudo ... yes
<milos_> then reboot
<Larson> MrDarkUser: launchpad?
<Larson> please excuse my ignorenance...:)
<Larson> ignorance even...
<ptl> kommander is way cool, man. Thanks to it I was able to make my phylogeny analysis program graphic in a very quick fashion.
<milos_> Larson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager but search little before, maybe is reported
<manish> i am not able to login into the login manager now (ctl alt F1) it shows a black screen with a blue band
<Larson> alright, thanks
<milos_> manish, in session choose Failsafe or something like that and log in
<milos_> manish, you should get some kind of terminal
<manish> milos: now what s next
<milos_> manish, sudo apt-get remove compiz
<jussi01> I have a HP 6715b with a fingerprint reader. I can get it to display the fingerprint with aes2501, however does anyone know if its possible to get to use it to login and/or use it instead of entering my sudo password?
<manish> done ... now reboot..?
<milos_> manish, yeah
<manish> will be back
<milos_> ok
<manish> milos, even though  i removed compiz i can see compiz fusion icon and compiz settings manager in my menu and yes for the boot into gnome i was unsuccessful
<manish> like every time i went till the wall paper stayed there for half a second or so and then crash ...
<manish> i think compiz icon and compiz settings manager isnot yet removed
<manish> should i remove every thing related to compiz from synaptic
<manish> milos u thr...?
<milos_> manish, you can remove that but I don't thik that is causing problems. Try it.
<milos_> manish, i don't know what else can cause problem
<manish> see i tell you the exact thing that i see when i enter gnome
<manish> ok?
<milos_> where you enter gnome
<manish> i enter my username and password then change sessions and then
<manish> enter
<milos_> ok
<manish> after that i see a orange screen then soem colors flash in the screen with black background
<manish> i see my wass paper for an instance and then again things go black and then in a few seconds i land up at the login page again
<manish> the same thing happens with gnome failsafe
<manish> now every thing related to compiz is removed accept the awn navigator
<manish> now should i try to go back to gnome ... till that time you think what could be the problem .. if it is still not solved... what say...?
<manish> milos, should i log out and check ..?
<milos_> manish, the problem is I don't know what is causing problem. maybe is Metacity or something else
<manish> but i did not do any thing to metacity atleast conciously
<manish> i will give it a try ... will join you in a moment
<milos_> manish, ok
<manish> i am into my gnome now
<manish> hows that dude ... thanks so much for help
<manish> but there is a little problem i guess
<Jaxxon> hi I have ubuntu 8.10 with gnome, how can I install kde with kubuntu cd
<milos_> manish, what
<manish> my awn navigator is not working
<milos_> manish, awn can't work without compiz
<Unksi> Jaxxon: if you want to install kde alongside with gnome, just do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or install kubuntu-desktop from synaptic
<Jaxxon> Unksi: I know this, but I want install it from cd
<Unksi> you could try adding the cd as a repo
<Jaxxon> Unksi: how can I do this?
<milos_> manish, you can try to install compiz but you can fall again in troubles
<milos_> i don't know, not sure what was the problem
<milos_> manish, you can try to install compiz and if you can't logon in Gnome, then you need to remove it again
<milos_> manish, that's you decision
<milos_> your
<Unksi> Jaxxon: try putting your cd in to the drive and do 'sudo apt-cdrom add'
<Jaxxon> Unksi: ok tnx
<Unksi> yw
<Unksi> you still have to install the kubuntu-desktop after that, though^ :)
<Lindows> lol, another person switching from ubuntu -> kubuntu
<Lindows> nice
<Lindows> RIP gnome
<Unksi> :)
<manish_> milos  u thr...?
<milos_> Lindows, one just came back to gnome
<milos_> yup
<Unksi> kde rocks :P
<manish_> i compiled OO.o3 yesterday from RPM ... but it keeps on crashing and recovering and then crashing again
<manish_> ne Idea...?
<milos_> manish_, you don't install from rpm on ubuntu
<manish_> ya...?
<Unksi> there is a ppa for ooo3
<manish_> i compiled it with the help of a person here ...
<manish_> using alien
<Unksi> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<milos_> manish_, if you compiled it, than it was source, not RPM
<Unksi> add that one and you can install it with apt, works a lot better
<manish_> ya and so should i delete the folder from opt/OO3
<milos_> manish_, don't use alien, that can srew you system
<milos_> manish_, use something like this deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<milos_> if you can't wait till package come in main repository
<milos_> manish_, so you add: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<milos_> in your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<milos_> in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<manish_> and add this ppa in my repos
<manish_> i got the rpm version by mistake so this guy helped me out
<milos_> manish_, if it work fine than you don't need to remove it
<milos_> *works
<azodiego>  ciao atutti come faccio ad andare nella chat italiana
<jussi01> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Jaxxon> Unksi: I have dvd rom, so I should to use apt-cdrom add or apt-dvdrom add?
<manish_> that line is already there in my sources list
<manish_> but by default i am getting OO 2.4 and not 3.0
<manish_> so how do i make it work for me
<manish_> thanks for that correction
<milos_> Jaxxon, , apt-cdrom
<manish_> so wht do you suggest
<Jaxxon> tnx milos_
<manish_> first should i remove the OO3 folder from opt directory
<milos_> manish_, if 3.0 works fine, you don't need anything to change. What do you want? Go back to 2.4?
<manish_> no i want 3.0 but it is not working
<manish_> i compiled it yesterday form RPM
<manish_> but the 2.4 version i got it from the repos
<manish_> now how do i upgrade it to 3.0 from the repos
<milos_> manish_, then remove it with synaptic.
<manish_> what the 3.0 thing
<manish_> but how would i find it in synaptic when i did not get it from synaptic
<manish_> or do you want me to remove the 2.4 one
<manish_> c let me explaing it to you
<milos_> manish_, alien make .deb files and you use synaptic to manipulate deb files. You can use synaptic, apt-get or aptitude or dpkg to do same thing
<manish_> i have 2.4 installed from synaptic ok...? and it works fine .. then i installed 3.0 from the RPM yesterday and it keeps on crashing ... Now i want to have 3.0 that atleast works for me so now tell me how do i go about it
<manish_> sorry i did not understand you ... can you please be little less techi...
<manish_> so where is the deb file that alien created .. when i run it last night
<milos_> manish_, first go to synaptic and remove every openoffice package
<manish_> ok boss
<jussi01> alien! bleh!!!
<manish_> done
<jussi01> there is a ppa with oOo 3.0 in it!!
<manish_> and from the opt directory also
<manish_> ??/
<milos_> manish_, after that add: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<milos_> manish_, just forget opt
<manish_> already added
<manish_> k
<milos_> ok
<milos_> then when click reload button in synaptic
<manish_> ok
<manish_> done
<milos_> manish_,  and you should be able to find openoffice 3.0
<milos_> and install it
<manish_> in the synaptic
<milos_> yeah
<milos_> everything in synaptic
<manish_> exactly by this name... openoffice3.0
<manish_> there isnothing like that
<erythrocyte> hi, can someone tell me if the new Powersave app has anything to do with Power Policy Manager from Intel and if it doesn't, are there plans to integrate it somehow into Kubuntu?
<erythrocyte> hi, can someone tell me if the new Powerdevil app has anything to do with Power Policy Manager from Intel and if it doesn't, are there plans to integrate it somehow into Kubuntu?
<manish_> there are openoffice3-writer openoffice-impress openoffice-math but nothing like openoffice3.0
<erythrocyte> Intel's PPM website is at http://lesswatts.org/projects/power-policy/
<milos_> manish_, install openoffice3-writer
<manish_> tell me the components that i need to install
<milos_> manish_, you should search for openoffice and look in Latest Version column for 3.0
<manish_> if there is any thing without 3 tag on to it then i need not install it right....?
<milos_> manish_, it isn't simple like that
<manish_> ok
<manish_> wait i will be right back
<milos_> manish_, for example I have 1:2.4.1-11ubuntu4 so this is 2.4.1 version. You should figure out something similar for 3.0
<mahdi> #linnuxac
<Radar> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Radar> Interesting.
<blue_> hi everyone
<blue_> total newbie here
<blue_> just installed ubuntu 8.10 32 bit on my AMD X2 64 bit 3800 PC
<blue_> all working, but i have a question
<blue_> the system seems very sluggish, and the cpu load in system monitor is always around 50%, even with nothing being done
<RurouniJones> You installed #ubuntu or #kubuntu?
<blue_> when i do 2 things at a time, e.g. talk on skype, and watch a movie, the movie runs in slow motion
<blue_> ubuntu
<RurouniJones> Ok, that is an abnormal situation for usre
<RurouniJones> ask in #ubuntu, it may ge a gnome issue
<blue_> ok, thanks
<ubuntu_> hola
<ghostcube> hi i got a problem with enemy territory and kubuntu 8.10 x64  it claims it cant open /dev/dsp cause of beeing in use
<manish> milo  now i have removed every openoffice component from my computer and now how do i install open office 3 from repos. i have added the repo you told me to add in the sources.list
<ghostcube> hmm ok now after closing all audio apps it tells me it cant map /dev/dsp
<milos_> manish_, for example I have 1:2.4.1-11ubuntu4 so this is 2.4.1 version. You should figure out something similar for 3.0
<manish> milos_ now i have removed every openoffice component from my computer and now how do i install open office 3 from repos. i have added the repo you told me to add in the sources.list
<ghostcube> iam on an intel hda card everything else working fine but i dont get the prob here
<manish> i had been doing the same for this long nothing of that sort
<kaminix> What's a good LaTeX editor for KDE?
<milos_> manish, wait sec
<manish> k
<massimo_> hi, I need help with usb wireless stick Ub11b
<massimo_> wired connection works, wifi don't, but changing the usb stick no problem at all
<massimo_> is there anyone willing to help
<manish> milos you done with your work..?
<massimo_> no one helping
<massimo_> ??
<milos_> manish_, wait please, i am testing on my macihne
<manish> k
<manish> sorry
<knpnic> hi. How do I create an application shortcut on kubuntu with kde 4.1?
<manish> knpnic where do you want to create the shortcu
<knpnic> on the desktop and/or on the bar on the bottom of the screen
<knpnic> used to be no problem with previous versions, but now I can't find that item in the menues.
<manish> just type the name of the app after clicking on the menu button and the app would appear
<manish> knpnic does that solve your problem.
<knpnic> oh and then you can rightclik it and ask it to end u on thedesktop or the panel. Ok. Thanks!
<Lupus-SLE> Ahhh... morning #kubuntu , the support channel o champions!
<manish> milos did you find any thing worth while
<milos_> manish, nope
<Lupus-SLE> Hey guise! has anybody been having issues with the restricted hardware manager as of late?
<ubuntu_> can any body  help me
<Lupus-SLE> Just me then?
<ubuntu_> ????
<Lupus-SLE> ubuntu_: Yes, bus drivers, therapists, nerds, we all can help you!
<xray7224> what would you like help with
<ubuntu_> i m not able to acces pages on my browser
<xray7224> any pages ?
<ubuntu_> it is showing http error
<ubuntu_> ya all pages
<Lupus-SLE> ubuntu_: That's serious... call the OR! Sorry I'm feeling unecesarrilly jolly today... what brwoser is it?
<xray7224> can you try to ping 66.249.70.101
<milos_> manish, sorry can't find it. Install regular 2.4 version until you find 3.0
<ubuntu_> konqueror
<xray7224> i dont know how you would get on irc without your connection working right
<xray7224> but anyway
<manish> milos so what is your suggestion what should i be doing to get OO 3
<ubuntu_> ya its doing well
<Lupus-SLE> ubuntu_: Do you use any form of proxy?
<manish> milo if i download a deb file and install it that way  will i be able to get updates via repos
<milos_> manish, wait sec
<manish> got ya
<ubuntu_> i get retno i am running on a live cd
<Lupus-SLE> ubuntu_: Whack konsole open and sudo apt-get install firefox
<Lupus-SLE> Post your results
<manish> milo, u got something or a hint of something that can be done....
<ubuntu_> it is downloading it
<ubuntu_> but i have tired it firefox in fed 9
<ubuntu_> it did nt work for me
<levidos> i'm searching for a vnc viewer with repeater support. please help
<milos_> manish, nope, didn't find anything. You should probably try to find another repository
<manish> like... on google i have spent days not hours then only i am asking you experts
<manish> milos ne ways last thing what compiz things will i have to isntall to have my awn working
<milos_> manish, you can always compile it from source. But that can be very hard. Yes avant don't work without compiz
<manish> so i installed a part of compiz but still its not working do you have any idea what i need to install to make it work
<milos_> manish, about office3 https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive The problem was that packages were pulled off because of some problems
<manish> ok so now what is the option
<Dillizar> does any body know where can i find MEEBO
<milos_> manish, wait until someone upload packages or compile from source
<manish> meebo.com
<manish> k and about awn
<milos_> manish, install compiz, compiz-gnome
<levidos> i'm searching for a vnc viewer with repeater support. please help
<milos_> manish, just sudo apt-get install compiz
<milos_> manish, I must go now
<manish> ok have a nice time milos and thanks for the help
<milos_> manish, you welcome
<levidos> i'm searching for a vnc viewer with repeater support. any suggestions?
<voicu> Hi, is there a way to disable all the transparent stuff in kde4
<voicu> for example to make the desktop opaque
<voicu> and all the widgets without translucency
<voicu> I like all those effects but they're too cpu expensive
<voicu> I dunno, KDE4 is really cool but there is a tiny delay between the click and the action it does, for example kopete and the tooltip with the away message
<bdgraue> voicu: what cpu do you have, that the effects might be to heavy? i have an netbook with intel atom over here and very low cpu usage
<voicu> is this happening to anyone else?
<voicu> bdgraue: same here
<bdgraue> which one?
<voicu> i was referring to what i said just before you responded
<voicu> n270 i think
<bdgraue> which netbook?
<voicu> it's a magway something
<bdgraue> i have no problem with the effects, all smooth and fast
<bdgraue> its better then with my desctop and nvidia card
<voicu> yeah, the effects are ok but some renderings are visibly delayeed
<voicu> when i restore a window
<voicu> you can see for a split second the drawing of the borders and stuff
<voicu> on kde3 it wasn't like that
<voicu> or konversation takes about 0.5seconds to redraw itself when restoring it
<voicu> almost a second actually
<bdgraue> yes, that need some milliseconds
<voicu> also, how do i put the desktop back?
<versuchsanstalt> i am trying to set up xorg on a yukky laptop with an unichrome gfx card but i can not change the resolution to anything usable. what
<versuchsanstalt> what is the easiest whay to create the correct modelines?
<Walex2> versuchsanstalt: just search for them on the web.
<wesley_> why doesnt work the Desktop effects plugin in kubuntu 8.04
<Walex2> versuchsanstalt: e.g. http://www.sabi.co.uk/Cfg/X11/
<versuchsanstalt> Walex2: ah, i see
<versuchsanstalt> thanks for the hint
<Walex2> versuchsanstalt: else use the 'gtf' command line util
<versuchsanstalt> great
<loicmarteau> Hello, im using kde compiled from trunk and i never get worked the mount of usb device properly
<loicmarteau> i get some erros with hal
<loicmarteau> who deni the access
<loicmarteau> anyone know what to do with that ?
<siekacz> hi
<versuchsanstalt> Walex2: yeah, i was looking for something like gtf. thank you.
<siekacz> are there any packages of KDE 4.2 beta 1 for (K)Ubuntu?
<joseph> ciao
<xp-killer> how to install a .sf file?
<bazhang> !it | joseph
<ubottu> joseph: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sedeki> How can I set default browser to firefox?
<xp-killer> sedeki: it didnt ask u if u wanted to put as default?
<sedeki> xp-killer: hum no
<_S4MUR4I_> hi there o/
<_S4MUR4I_> a question: how can i load an subtitle when i'm playing a movie in dragon player (sub in .str, same name of the movie)? Anyway, thank's for listening my question, dear reader (insert your nick here)!
<zerwas> What's the best way to install the latest KDE 4.1 in Ubuntu 8.10?
<loganWHD> i followed many of the links you all gave me and got my sound working in 8.10
<loganWHD> anyhow, got my settings good and then i set up a windows VM for some programs i must run in win..... all is good... it is running in both... then i have to reboot... and bam
<loganWHD> all sound stops working
<loganWHD> and it is not muted
<loganWHD> all sound stops working
<loganWHD> any ideas?
<Unksi> zerwas: install kubuntu-desktop from synaptic
<xp-killer> loganWHD:  u had sound from befor?
<loganWHD> i did
<xp-killer> loganWHD: how u lose your sound?
<loganWHD> i follow the links some f you guys gave me and it worked
<loganWHD> all was good
<xp-killer> loganWHD: then?
<loganWHD> then i installed my XP VM in VMWare Workstation
<zerwas> Unksi> no ppa or anything i should use to get the latest version?
<loganWHD> opened that up
<loganWHD> and it was working in that too
<loganWHD> then no error... or anything
<loganWHD> but it just stopped
<loganWHD> in the VM and in Kubuntu
<stdin> zerwas: 4.1.3 is in intrepid-backports
<Unksi> zerwas: you might need to enable backports
<zerwas> i found a ppa with 4.1.3 and will use that.
<stdin> zerwas: why? when it's in the repos?
<zerwas> 173 packages
<zerwas> stdin> i don't want backports to be enabled for the rest of my system and i don't think i can only enable backports for KDE 4
<stdin> zerwas: enable backports, install the kde4 updates then disable backports
<stdin> you should only use a PPA from a trusted party, you have no clue what may be in those packages
<zerwas> stdin> i know it's "dangerous" to enable a PPA. now it's too late
<xp-killer> lol
<xp-killer> linux killer
<xp-killer> stdin: i try instalin TwonkyMedia sever with wine it install but seems not to work so i look how to install it on linux but dont understand http://www.twonkyvision.de/Download/TwonkyMedia/
<xp-killer> stdin: it came with a .sh file :s
<stdin> xp-killer: why are you asking me directly?
<stdin> you know you should ask the channel rather than just me
<xp-killer> causes i ask from befor no one answer me so u seen to know a good bit
<stdin> download the .sh and run it
<stdin> "bash twonkymedia-i386-glibc-2.2.5-20081002.sh"
<xp-killer> stdin: i did download it and double click it and it open in kate as a text
<stdin> open konsole and put in "bash twonkymedia-i386-glibc-2.2.5-20081002.sh", if you downloaded it to your home dir
<stdin> else cd to the download dir and type in the command
<xp-killer> stdin: it on my desktop
<stdin> the "cd Desktop" then "bash twonkymedia-i386-glibc-2.2.5-20081002.sh"
<stdin> that should start the setup
<xp-killer> stdin: a msg pop up and told me "mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/TwonkyVision': Permission denied"
<stdin> xp-killer: so it needs to be ran as root. "sudo bash twonkymedia-i386-glibc-2.2.5-20081002.sh"
<hsystem> Hi, i have a question, how the h*** i can get compiz fusion to work on 8.10. I had installed the neccesary packages. Cube doesnt work...
<stdin> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<hsystem> thx
<xp-killer> stdin: ok it look like it install how im i sopose to run it now?
<hsystem> Anybody running compiz with kde4?
<xp-killer> stdin: the .sh file was just a script no?
<stdin> xp-killer: the .sh was an installer, I see on the page there is download for the installation guide
<xp-killer> stdin: its nowhere in my Kmenu
<stdin> "To start the server manually, either invoke it manually in the installation directory, or invoke it
<stdin> with the start script twonkymedia.sh. The script will first look for an installation in
<stdin> /usr/local/TwonkyVision and then in the directory where the script itself is installed."
<stdin> read the guide maybe?
<douglas_> anyone can assit me to get nvidia geforce 8400mG driver for ubuntu 8 10
<ghostcube> hi i got a problem with enemy territory and kubuntu 8.10 x64  it claims it cant mmap /dev/dsp cause of beeing in use this workaround helps but why is this needed anyone an idea sudo killall artsd sudo -iecho "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss exit et
<ghostcube> douglas_, isnt the 177.80 driver working with this one ?
<SlimeyPete> ghostcube: presumably it's needed because ET was written to use OSS instead of ALSA
<SlimeyPete> which has been a source of problems ever since it was released, really
<ghostcube> SlimeyPete, hmm yeah it worked fine until i build my new pc and here i have an intel onboard hda and before it was an soundblaster live 1024 is there any change or alsa package needed to get this working like on 8.04
<SlimeyPete> ghostcube: no idea, sorry - haven't played ET in a while.
<ghostcube> hmm ok :)
<hsystem> alt + f2 doesnt seems to work. (Launch program)
<hsystem> in 8.10
<ghostcube> hsystem, hmm i noticed this too but thats not for long now
<hsystem> how do i launch a command but i dont the terminal window to stay.. forced there
<hsystem> dont want*
<ghostcube> command & disown
<hsystem> explain... pls
<ghostcube> kate & disown   into terminal
<hsystem> add disown ???
<hsystem> ok
<hsystem> nice !
<hsystem> ehm and why after update it appears double progress bar at boot.
<hsystem> guess because kernel update?
<jnw222> happens
<hsystem> ehm, i know it happens, How do i fix that? replace that image or?
<radovich> hello
<BluesKaj> howdy
<radovich> i need help: which package should bring me the left click shortcut in konqueror for ark to "extract here" and not only "extract to"
<radovich> how are you BluesKaj?
<ghostcube> SlimeyPete, i got the fix
<ghostcube> and it is sooooo simple lol i just found it
<ghostcube> dpkg -l alsa*  i was missing alsa-oss
<BluesKaj> hi radovich , I'm just fine and you ?
<Reptile> How many of u uses firewall and if yes, which package ?
<radovich> fine... drinking coffee with me sister
<radovich> :)
<ghostcube> Reptile, u can try the ufw gui for the iüptables u already have
<radovich> anyone knows whick package provides this konqueror shortcut for ark?
<radovich> *which
<matisse> why does konqueror change file type handling for every ending (.txt .tex .footext, etc.) if I just want to connect .tex with kile ?
<matisse> every ending = "simple text" files
<hsystem> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<BluesKaj> radovich, not sure radovich , konq/file associations/inode/directory?...I'm not sure about this suggestion but you try it
<BluesKaj> can try it
<sancho21__> Is it true that, we can not keep our configurations and changes in usb-drive ubuntu? It just looks like live cd ubuntu.
<sancho21__> Except we install it using usual way and targeting it to the usb
<radovich> thank you very much!
<BluesKaj> !woof
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about woof
<BluesKaj> !info Woof
<ubottu> Package Woof does not exist in intrepid
<oim> hi ı have been installed picasa 3. then ı delete picasa package. now i cant open any package manager. is there any way to clean package sources
<oim> this is what ı see when try to open adept http://paste.ubuntu.com/78295/
<voicu> this might not be kubuntu-related but my network connection keeps going from fast to really slow (on LAN). i'm transferring files between my computers and some connections have 3-4mb/s while others 100kb/s
<voicu> can this be a problem caused by network-manager?
<voicu> it seemed to go better when i removed it
<francisc1701> oim: read this: http://www.ubuntux.org/synaptic-sudden-reboot-exclusive-lock-problem
<oim> francisc1701: thanks
<francisc1701> oim: no problem
<oim> how to open file manageras root
<avare> gksudo name of file managers
<sedeki> How can I clear packages that isn't being used anymore?
<faileas> sedeki: apt-get autoremove i think
<sedeki> yes
<sedeki> thanks!
<oim> thanks to every one
<faileas> apt-get autoclean would take care of saved packages as well
<sedeki> faileas: how does it determine what isnt being used?
<faileas> sedeki: thats what dependancy management is for
<joselito> hola
<joselito> tengo un problema, y esq no tengo sonido en el kubuntu 8.10
<joselito> alguien me podria ayudar?
<joselito> alguien me puede ayudar a pner el sonido en el kubunut?????????????????
<faileas> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<joselito> hi
<joselito> alguien puede ayudarme
<Lokiase> Hello. In windows I can access and write to a shared folder in MyBook World Edition (after giving username and psw) . In kubuntu I can access the shared folder but not write in it. What is wrong, who can help me???
<joselito> hola, no tengo sonido desde que instale el 8.10
<dr_willis> Lokiase,  if its NTFS filesystem you need to mountit properly with the  ntfs-3g tools to have full access to it.
<_gunni_> !es joselito
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es joselito
<faileas> Lokiase: probably incorrect permissions on the server side
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<_gunni_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Lokiase> dr_willis and faileas, can you hep me step by step...?
<dr_willis> Lokiase,  this could be done by installing/running the ' ntfs-config ' tool., or by manually editing the /etc/fstab
<Lokiase> dr_willes, shorter steps :p
<joselito> hola
<dr_willis> Lokiase,  so i would check that url, and download/install the ntfs-config tool.
<joselito> alguien puede ayudarme?
<dr_willis> and run it.
<dr_willis> a few clicks and it should be setup
<joselito> no tengo sonido en el 8,1'
<Lokiase> dr_willis, you are going too fast for me :s
<Lokiase> its a NAS, the Mybook
<Lokiase> I can find it under samba
<Lokiase> access it
<Lokiase> but not write on it
<Lokiase> and in windows I can
<hsystem> the Now Playing widget doesnt work??? with amarok?
<dr_willis> You mean its not a USB drive? If its a samba share - then you need to set up the proper permissions then on the server I imagine.
<hsystem> using kde4
<Lokiase> dr_willis, how?:s
<joselito> speak spanih??????
<dr_willis> No idea. i dont have one of those drives..i would check their docs/config tools for that drive.
<Lokiase> they don't support Linux... but the NAS is linux, strange:)
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dr_willis> Lokiase,  check the forums/google for info on the thing I guess. the one NDAS drive i have  requires special drivers.. its not a 'samba' server..
<dr_willis> It might support NFS if you are lucky
<Lokiase> I checked but too difficult for me
<dr_willis> Guess ya got some learning to do then. Or get lucky and find a forum/site with more detailed info.
<matisse> why does konqueror change file type handling for every "simple text" (.txt etc.) if I just want to connect .tex with kile ?
<faileas> Lokiase: then its probably using samba, and you don't have permissiond on how to use it
<dr_willis> Lokiase,   its possible you may be able to manually mount the share, and give the proper user/password to it from the command line.
<BERK-> selamlar.
<Lokiase> dr_willis, how do I mount it manually?
<roland> problem with kde... enabled some sort of desktop effects in system settings.. and now nothing appears after login
<roland> how can i disable them through console
<BluesKaj> roland , no desktop?
<roland> login screen appears.. but after logging in... everything disappears
<BluesKaj> are you on the TTY ?
<roland> what\s the tty?
<BluesKaj> like the terminal /shell
<roland> i\m on a live cd right now..
<BluesKaj> ok
<roland> i\ll get another laptop
<roland> so i can be online & fix at the same time
<BluesKaj> roland , in the terminal:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> it will ask you if you want to fix "X" , click yes
<BluesKaj> the Xserver actually
<_gunni_> roland: wait a minute, i ll have a look for the file
<roland> crappy vista machine has trouble booting anyway
<slow-motion> hi
<untiled> hi, someone know how to configure connection on my desktop? i know adsl username and password but i don't know hw to configure it
<_gunni_> roland: .kde/share/config/kwinrc
<Jaxxon> hi I have added the kubuntu 8.10 cd rom to my repo, but when I run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop it wants to download it from internet, I want to install kde from cd rom
<_gunni_> Jaxxon:
<_gunni_> I think its because the packages in the online repos are newer, maybe if you comment all online repos it works?
<dougl> sorry if repeating...
<dougl> I have installed klikit linux (customized kubuntu from my understanding) is this a good place to discuss that distro?
<BluesKaj> dougl, never heard of it
<RurouniJones> dougl: This is for the KDE version of ubuntu so probably not
<BluesKaj> !klikit linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klikit linux
<RurouniJones> #kde might be able to help
<RurouniJones> For KDE related questions anyway
<RurouniJones> hmm, it is based on kubuntu so people might be able to help here I suppose.
<rot> Hi
<rot> how can i make my computer run as like server
<RurouniJones> That is such an open ended question you are unlikely to get an answer
<RurouniJones> Give us eamples of what you mean. No GUI? Minimal package installation?
<hsystem> Hi, question, why i cant get cpu and hdd temperature. yes i installed hddtemp lm_sensors, etc.
<RurouniJones> rot: I am guessing but this is probably what you want http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition
<hsystem> and also done sensors-detect
<dougl> k - thanks :)
<rot> yeah but i have kubuntu i
<RurouniJones> If you are going without a GUI then it makes no difference
<Jaxxon> _gunni_: I have commented all the online repos, but it doesn't work too
<_gunni_> Jaxxon: No more idea on my side
<Deiz> Jaxxon: Have you done an apt-get update?
<Jaxxon> Deiz: I have added the kubuntu 8.10 cd rom to my repo, but when I run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop it wants to download it from internet, I want to install kde from cd rom
<Deiz> Jaxxon: Do an apt-get update to sync the repo list.
<Jaxxon> Deiz: I do this, but it doesn't work too
<Deiz> What does it output?
<Jaxxon> Deiz: http://phpfi.com/383719
<Deiz> What's the exact command you're inputting?
<Jaxxon> Deiz: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Deiz> If you do "apt-get update && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" it should work.
<Deiz> As the CD repo definitely contains kubuntu-desktop as a meta-package
<Jaxxon> Deiz: it doesn't work, the cd is kubuntu 8.10
<yankus> .
<TheFuzzball> ..
<yankus> работает
<yankus> что-то
<TheFuzzball> English please.
<yankus> thank you
<Deiz> Jaxxon: Can you install anything from the CD, or is always not found?
<Nece228> when there gonna be kde 4.2 beta packages for intrepid?
<Jaxxon> Deiz: I don't examine it
<Deiz> I suggest trying to refresh the package list with a graphical package manager, like Adept.
<Roland123> _gunni_: i changed the kwinrc file, how do i get back to kde login screen?
<Roland123> ctrl+shift+delete doesn't seem to work
<_gunni_> Roland123: Are you in a terminal?
<Roland123> k, i accidentally rebooted the system
<_gunni_> And where are you now?
<Roland123> booting up...
<Roland123> @ the login  screen
<_gunni_> So hope it works now ...
<Nece228> when there gonna be kde 4.2 beta packages for intrepid?
<_gunni_> Nece228: Maybe you can try nighly packages
<_gunni_> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE for more
<Nece228> _gunni_ thanks mate, ill try that!
<Roland123> wow... back in  kde
<TheFuzzball> My apt is broken! :'(
<Roland123> i still have some problems... like i can't enable nvidia drivers
<Roland123> after install.. i got the option to enable it.. but it failed... with no error message, it just said sorry
<Nece228> _gunni_ it didnt work
<Nece228> _gunni_ applied reposity, refreshed apt in synaptic but theres same kd
<Nece228> ee
<TheFuzzball> apt-get spits out "Can't locate Dpkg.pm in @INC" and a load of other stuff when I try to install anything, it is because I compiled my own Perl and installed it. Is there a quick fix for this?
<darrell> Is the 8.04 repo down? I can't install anything
<TheFuzzball> btw, I've tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall lib*-perl
<hsystem> Problem with sensors here... anybody that had experience with this.
<Nece228> _gunni_ kde-nightly is this correct?
<_gunni_> Nece228: Thats the package you need. It installs parallel to kde 4.1, so you can choose on login screen
<Roland123> _gunni_: do you know anything about enabling restricted drivers?
<_gunni_> Roland123: Which drivers?
<Nece228> _gunni_ i got error
<_gunni_> Nece228: Did you change hardy to intrepid in the package line?
<_gunni_> Roland123: Ah i see, nvidia, which card do you have?
<Nece228> _gunni_ oops
<_gunni_> Nece228: can happen :)
<Nece228> _gunni_ thanks, that problem gone
<Nece228> _gunni_ ao kde-nightly will install kde 4.2?
<_gunni_> afaik these packages are build from trunk, so its kde 4.2 at the moment
<Nece228> _gunni_ cool, finally ill try kde 4.2 :)
 * Nece228 downloading
<_gunni_> Nece228: I am sure there will be regular 4.2 packages soon, but devs seem busy atm
<Nece228> _gunni_ what do you mean by regular packages?
<Nece228> _gunni_ stable packages or somethink?
<TheFuzzball> Crap, I think I just killed my Kubuntu :(
<_gunni_> packages as replacement for 4.1 maybe, but still beta, as 4.2 is announced for january or february
<Nece228> _gunni_ so im downloading kde 4.2 beta1 right/
<TheFuzzball> NOOOO!#
<TheFuzzball> :'(
<webmaren> i'm getting a printer communication error when trying to do anything with my hp photosmart c5180
<_gunni_> Nece228: Not exactly, as its trunk its taken from the svn
<Nece228> i dont know why but every third time kubuntu dont boots, it looks like monitor dont have signal
<Nece228> _gunni_ no matter the most important thing is that i wanna see new kde 4.2 features
<prometheus77> i have a numpad not working issue, where is the best place to report this bug
<PhilRod> prometheus77: best to describe the problem here and see if it's just a setup thing
<prometheus77> my numpad works when i log out of kde 3.XX but when i log in, it stopps working, the numlight is always on
<PhilRod> when you say "stops working", do you mean the keys do nothing at all, or that it's stuck in numlocked/unlocked mode?
<prometheus77> how 2 test?
<prometheus77> yes, it seems suck in scroll mode, pressing 8 goes up and pressing 2 goes down on the konversation chat window
<prometheus77> but the light is on
<PhilRod> prometheus77: do you have kde set to turn on numlock at startup?
<Shaan7> my network interface doesn't work on kubuntu 8.10, even after a clean reinstall. it shows "eth0 disconnected" if wire plugged in, and "eth0 down" if wire not plugged in.works fine on ubuntu 8.10
<prometheus77> let mecheck
<prometheus77> i have it set leave unchainged PhilRod
<jhutchins> Shaan7: What card?
<Shaan7> jhutchins: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6262454
<Shaan7> jhutchins: its Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<Shaan7> jhutchins: i have to use a manual ip , verified the settings are correct
<jhutchins> Shaan7: does lsmod show the driver being loaded?
<jhutchins> Shaan7: What device are you connecting to?
<ezgo6> Sould I upgrade to 8.10?...I need a stable work platform.
<Shaan7> jhutchins: i'm unsure of how to use the lsmod output, should i show it to you?
<jhutchins> Shaan7: Look for the driver for the card.
<Shaan7> jhutchins: i'm using the knetworkmanager, new connection in eth0 and then specifying the ip details
<Shaan7> jhutchins: ok
<jhutchins> Shaan7: I'd recommend configuring it manually from the console.  Find the right driver module (you might have to search with google), make an alias for it in modprobe config, etc.
<Shaan7> jhutchins: lsmod | grep -i "eth0" doesn't give any output
<Shaan7> jhutchins: does this mean the driver isn't installed ?
<PhilRod> prometheus77: (oops, sorry about the delay - got distracted). Some things you could try: take a look at the output of 'xev' when you hit the numpad keys, in kde and some other wm. You could also try with a newly-created user - that'll tell you whether the problem is to do with something in your local config
<jhutchins> No, the driver won't be eth0, it will be something pertinent to the card.
<jhutchins> Shaan7: Have you booted with the cable connected?  Looks like ubuntu has a known bug with this controller.
<Shaan7> jhutchins: tried both
<ezgo6> join #ubuntu
<thomas__> hi
<jhutchins> Shaan7: Your module is probably "e1000".
<Shaan7> jhutchins: the grep for e1000 shows "e1000e                112680  0"
<jhutchins> Shaan7: What does uname -r give you?
<Shaan7> jhutchins: 2.6.27-9-generic
<alex_21> Hi, I want to move dhcpd and ltsp from eht0 to eht1. On eth1, I already have Zimbra and Apache?
<jhutchins> Shaan7: Wild chance this may help: sudo depmod -r e1000e && sudo depmod e1000e then reboot.
<jhutchins> Shaan7: (have network cable connected when rebooting.)
<Shaan7> jhutchins: k thanks, let me try, i'll be back
<Shaan7> jhutchins: error "WARNING: Can't read module e1000e: No such file or directory"
<Shaan7> jhutchins: that warning is displayed two times
<jimbo> how come my cdrom isn't reading my floppy?
<jhutchins> Shaan7: Odd.
<jimbo> i jammed it in there good
<jhutchins> Shaan7: lsmod clearly shows e1000e, right?
<Shaan7> jhutchins: does all this mean the driver is not installed? or its just not working correctly?
<jhutchins> Shaan7: There are known problems with this card and it's driver.
 * stmartin : any unicode fonts for UNIX?
 * stmartin : Please.
<Shaan7> jhutchins: yep it shows
<Shaan7> jhutchins: ok, then i'm just unlucky
<jhutchins> stmartin: Yes, linux/unix supports unicode.
<Shaan7> jhutchins: well a general question, ubuntu and kubuntu handle inetrfacs differently?
<Shaan7> jhutchins: because it works fine on ubuntu 8.10
<jhutchins> Shaan7: Yeah, just happens to be one that's buggy right now.  You can try live CD's for other distros and see if any of them have fixed it.
<stmartin> jhutchins why some characters in Character map aren't shown correctly( 2x2 box with letters and #) ?
<jhutchins> Shaan7: No, the underlying structure is the same, it's just the desktop that's different.
<jhutchins> Shaan7: How did you switch to kubuntu?
<wimpies> is there a qt 4.4 version for hardy ?
<Shaan7> jhutchins: ubuntu and kubuntu are installed on two different partitions
<Shaan7> jhutchins: sda5 and sda7 repspectively
<jhutchins> Shaan7: I wonder if they both have the same kernel version, that could be the difference.
<jhutchins> gotta go for a bit, back later.
<Shaan7> jhutchins: i've updated both to newest version, updated kubuntu using my mobile phone gprs connection
<Shaan7> jhutchins: *newest version of kernel
<alex_21> Hey, I want to make a oficial fork like Kubuntu. Who do I talk to?
<jimbo> alex_21: i don't know, but i guess you should make the fork first, and then try to have it made official.
<BluesKaj> alex_21, http://www.canonical.com/ ?
<PleXuS> hi all, anyone known how to fix packages?
<PleXuS> getting a problem when installing firefox 3 onto kde4
<PleXuS> /var/lib/dpkg/info/xulrunner-1.9.postinst: 5: /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9: not found
<prometheus77> PhilRod: all of the buttons work in xev, except the "numlock" key. very strange. I will try to create a new user in a few seconds
<trappist> PleXuS: I wonder if you ran out of disk space or something.  /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9 is part of the xulrunner-1.9 package.
<PleXuS> trappist, no it just happened when upgrading.. firefox failed
<PhilRod> prometheus77: hardy?
<PleXuS> trappist, 300Gb free ;)
<trappist> PleXuS: does /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9 exist on your box?
<trappist> PleXuS: also does this exist: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.4/xulrunner
<prometheus77> PhilRod: the newest version, or how do i check?
<PleXuS> no xul
<prometheus77> PhilRod: , i just switched to new user, but no change, imma logout and then try new user, maybe even restart x
<PleXuS> trappist, but in lib dir it exists
<prometheus77> PhilRod: i will be back in 10 mins please wait
<PhilRod> prometheus77: er, embarrasingly, I don't know how to check version - someone here will though
<PhilRod> ok
<PleXuS> trappist, any idea how to fix it? :)
<trappist> PleXuS: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.4/xulrunner /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9
<trappist> PleXuS: then try sudo apt-get -f install
<PleXuS> trappist, stil the same
<trappist> PleXuS: what does this say: ls -l /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9
<trappist> PleXuS: also, you're on intrepid, right?
<PleXuS> yes
<PleXuS> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 36 2008-11-30 19:51 /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9 -> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.4/xulrunner
<PleXuS> trappist, thats the result
<trappist> and it's not like red or flashing or anything, right?
<PleXuS> its red
<prometheus77> PhilRod: strangest thing, new account didn't do anything, and pressing caplock turned off the numlock key permanently :(
<PleXuS> but not flashing
<trappist> PleXuS: ok that indicates a broken symlink.  did you say /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.4/xulrunner exists?
<prometheus77> PhilRod: scrollock is busted too
<PleXuS> the lib dir did exist
<PhilRod> prometheus77: I had some issues with keyboard identification in intrepid - if you're running it, you might have the same thing. I didn't investigate it much though. Someone else might be able to point you in the right direction
<trappist> PleXuS: not sure what that means exactly, but does the file I mentioned exist?
<PleXuS> trappist, only not the one you say this one do exist --> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.4
<prometheus77> imma restart after i delete my xorg config
<PleXuS> trappist, seems no xulrunner map inside it :s
<prometheus77> if i do not return in 20 mins something went horribly wrong
<dr_willis> prometheus77,  you just need to restart the X server..
<dr_willis> Not the system
<trappist> PleXuS: ok that's the problem then.  I can't see which package is supposed to proved that file.  are other files in there, like xulrunner-bin, xulrunner-stub, xpidl etc.?
<trappist> s/proved/provide/
<PleXuS> trappist, inside this dir --> usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.4  ?
<trappist> yes
<prometheus77> so i don't have an xorg.config anymore :()
<prometheus77> and um?
<trappist> prometheus77: that's ok, it's supposed to be xorg.conf
<trappist> PleXuS: ping
<prometheus77> trappist: i don't have that either
<prometheus77> i ddid rm -rf /etc/X11/xorg.co*
<PleXuS> trappist, defaults            dictionaries  icons           libmozjs.so    libxpcom.so
<PleXuS> dependentlibs.list  greprefs      libjemalloc.so  libpyxpcom.so  libxul.so
<trappist> prometheus77: why'd you do that
<PleXuS> those are the files in it :)
<prometheus77> to fix mah keyboard
<PleXuS> and dirs :)
<prometheus77> it didn't work
<trappist> prometheus77: yeah rm -rf isn't usually a fixy command.
<trappist> PleXuS: you're missing all kinds of stuff... gimme a second to see if I can talk apt-file into telling me which package is supposed to give you the missing stuff...
<prometheus77> i lold
<PleXuS> trappist, ok thanks ;)
<stdin> trappist, PleXuS: "xulrunner-1.9" is the package
<trappist> stdin: oh yeah, didn't think to try dpkg -L... PleXuS is somehow missing a bunch of that stuff
<PleXuS> stdin, yeah but i can't install it .. getting allways that error message
<PleXuS> dpkg -L should do the trick? :)
<trappist> PleXuS: it doesn't do any tricks ;)  just lists the contents of a given package
<stdin> I'd say to try "touch /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9", then "sudo apt-get --reinstall install xulrunner-1.9"
<stdin> and repeat for any other missing files
<PleXuS> but this happened when installing firefox 3 on KDE4 really weard
<trappist> stdin: he's already got /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9, it's a broken symlink to a missing file in the libdir
<trappist> stdin: and the error he gets, he gets installing the xulrunner-1.9 package, but...
<stdin> trappist: that's why you use touch, it'll create an empty file
<stdin> it's just there so dpkg can remove it
<trappist> PleXuS: yeah try what stdin said, he's making more sense than I am atm :)
<PleXuS> /var/lib/dpkg/info/xulrunner-1.9.postinst: 5: /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9: Permission denied
<PleXuS> now getting this error :)
<stdin> with the "sudo apt-get --reinstall install xulrunner-1.9" command?
<PleXuS> yeah
<stdin> what does "ls -l/usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9" show now?
<PleXuS> stdin, and first the touch
<stdin> I probably meant "sudo touch ..."
<prometheus77> how do i manually configure my keyboard ?
<PleXuS> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 36 2008-11-30 19:51 /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9 -> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.4/xulrunner
<PleXuS> stdin, indeed sudo before it ;)
<stdin> PleXuS: do "sudo rm /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9" then "sudo touch /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9"
<voicu_> hi, i have a problem with my network connection. it's very slow (20-30kB/s) and if i type ifconfig a few times, i see that the number of dropped packets is like 200million/second
<stdin> then try the apt-get command again
<voicu_> what could do that?
<PleXuS> stdin, and then the reinstall rule?
<stdin> yeah
<trappist> voicu_: a bad cable, bad router/switch/hub, cable's too long or something, possibly a bad driver for your card, or the list is different if this is a wireless device
<PleXuS> /var/lib/dpkg/info/xulrunner-1.9.postinst: 5: /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9: Permission denied
<stdin> ahh, I think I see. hold on
<trappist> I guess it wants it to be executable
<voicu_> trappist: it's a realtek wire card connected to a router through a switch, i also have a not connected wireless realtek
<voicu_> trappist: the router has no problem
<alex_21> I have a similar issue
<alex_21> I have a desperate network problem I must fix. Here is what I get from /tc/init.d/networking restart * reconfiguring network interfaces... rtnetlink no such process. What can I do about it
<trappist> voicu_: another possibility is a bad route... what does `route -n | grep ^0` say?
<PleXuS> stdin, i don't see it :) never had this issue before :)
<stdin> PleXuS: try removing xulrunner-1.9 first
<voicu_> trappist, hmm 192.168.1.0 on gateway 0.0.0.0, 169.254.0.0 on 0.0.0.0
<PleXuS> stdin, how you mean? uninstalling it?
<stdin> PleXuS: "sudo apt-get remove xulrunner-1.9"
<alex_21> 169 is a self-assigned IP
<trappist> voicu_: neither of those look right, but the 169 address is probably for your disconnected wireless card
<trappist> voicu_: try this: sudo route add default gw ip.of.your.router
<coppro> anyone have experience making compiz work well under KDE? My only issue left is that plasma gets messed up and I have to start it manually
<PleXuS> stdin, fixed ;)
<PleXuS> stdin, trappist thanks for the help!!
<trappist> coppro: I had that problem at the beginning, but it seems to have resolved itself - possibly because I installed and used fusion-icon, which is supposed to handle the compiz startup stuff for you
<stdin> I don't know why it happened, I can install firefox fine
<voicu_> trappist: i did that but there was another item i didn
<trappist> coppro: that is, I'm starting compiz by adding fusion-icon to my kde startup
<coppro> trappist: oh. Didn't know about that one... let's see
<PleXuS> stdin, it happend with upgrading
<coppro> currently, I have a simple shell script
<PleXuS> stdin, but i did used the gui maybe thats the problem :)
<voicu_> trappist: i didn't  see at first: destination 0.0.0.0 through 192.168.1.1, which is ok, rihgt?
<trappist> coppro: yeah that's how I started, and my plasma would crash
<coppro> well, it doesn't crash, it just gets messed up
<trappist> voicu_: if that's the ip of your router, yeah
<stdin> PleXuS: shouldn't really matter, it just uses apt in the background
<voicu_> trappist: then what other software problem can it be? i'm kinda sure the cables/switches are ok
<trappist> voicu_: I wonder if that other one's not interfering, though - I dunno why you'd have two for 0.0.0.0
<coppro> also, while I'm here, how do I change the umask for KDE?
<PleXuS> stdin, yeah i known :) do you maybe known how to make tunnel network device ?
<PleXuS> stdin, trying to access it with vbox as host interface but i can't ping it from inside my vbox :s
<PleXuS> i maybe did something wrong :s
<voicu_> trappist: how could the wireless card interfere, it's not even enabled
<stdin> PleXuS: I would think VirtualBox would take care of that. maybe someone in #vbox knows if you need to do it manually
<DeviantPeer> Hi all.
<voicu_> trappist: i did an ifdown, ifup and now i have a single gw for 0.0.0.0 which is the router
<voicu_> trappist: the packets still flow like crazy
<DeviantPeer> I trying to mount a udf DVD, but the mount point allways get's a 000 permissions, rendering anyone (apart from root) unable to access the directory
<trappist> voicu_: the theory was that the presence of the card added a second default route that maybe confused things, but if getting rid of it doesn't help, the theory was wrong :)
<voicu_> trappist: hmm, then i'll do some permutations on the wires and see what happens :P
<Roland123> how to make konsole transparent?
<DeviantPeer> anyone?
<coppro> Roaldn123: if you have transparency on, you should be able to right-click the title bar and adjust the opacity
<coppro> DeviantPeer: try chmodding the directory you mount to
<coppro> also, make sure the proper mount option is set (I think you want ro
<stdin> DeviantPeer: mount /device /place -o umask=000
<voicu_> trappist: i unplugged the wire and the card still has many dropped packets
<DeviantPeer> coppro: first thing I tried. but "chmod: changing permissions of `Pictures/': Read-only file system"
<voicu_> trappist: that should mean it's only a software problem
<DeviantPeer> stdin: also tried that. didn't work... :(
<voicu_> trappist: it can
<coppro> DeviantPeer: umount it, then change, the remount. And make sure you have ro in fstab or -o ro on the mount command
<stdin> DeviantPeer: what about "-o uid=$(id -u)" ?
<DeviantPeer> coppro: trying with mount (no change to fstab)
<DeviantPeer> stdin: I'm trying it now.
<voicu_> trappist: damn keyboard... any other ideas? :D
<Roland123> coppro: thnx, i was looking from a tottaly wrong place
<voicu_> trappist: also, i didn't see any problems when in windows so that should rule out a hardware issue
<psaiken> hey
<DeviantPeer> stdin: it doesn't work...
<trappist> voicu_: well, sometimes a reboot actually does help :)  if you have a wireless router, you might try firing up your wireless card to see if it has the same problem.  if it does, I dunno what to tell you, but if it doesn't, you might try to dig up another ethernet card and see how it behaves.
<stdin> DeviantPeer: how are you mounting it?
<trappist> voicu_: that is to say I think the two most likely candidates are the card itself or the realtek drivers
<trappist> voicu_: oh, also run dmesg to see if there's any interesting info in there
<DeviantPeer> stdin: "sudo mount -o ro -o gid=mtavares /dev/dvd -o umask=000  cdrom0/"
<DeviantPeer> stdin: cwd = /media
<stdin> DeviantPeer: why not just "mount /media/cdrom0", you shouldn't need sudo to mount it
<coppro> trappist: nope, doesn't work. Plasma does the same thing, which is that my panel goes dark, except the K menu was replaced by a device manager
<coppro> currently, I have a script: compiz & sleep 5; killall plasma; plasma;
<DeviantPeer> stdin: because I'm trying to pass parameter to the mount, so I think I need to be root.
<voicu_> trappist: i rebooted a few times since it worked before (i reinstalled the system since then). in dmesg the only network related error is "r8169: eth0: no ipv6 routers present"
<DeviantPeer> stdin: let me try without root
<stdin> DeviantPeer: gid is wrong, it needs to be a number
<DeviantPeer> stdin: "mount: only root can do that"
<Roland123> kacpid is using a lot of cpu.. is it safe to kill it?
<voicu_> trappist: how do i activate the wireless card? if it's adriver issue there is not much i can do, right?
<DeviantPeer> stdin: ahhh.. could be that, yes.. let me try
<stdin> DeviantPeer: something like "sudo mount -o ro,gid=$(id -g),umask=000 cdrom0"
<DeviantPeer> stdin: trying.
<DeviantPeer> stdin: does the same thing. the mount point gets 000
<DeviantPeer> darn
<stdin> DeviantPeer: what about changing the umask to "0111" ?
<krgr> hii room
<DeviantPeer> stdin: the same...
<stdin> odd
<krgr> i wanted some help about a tv card/usb dongle
<DeviantPeer> this is too strange!
<voicu> trappist: how do i disable ipv6? on the ubuntu forums it was suggested that the card/driver might not handle ipv6 very well
<prometheus77> HOW DO I MANUALLY CONFIGURE MY KEYBOARD
<Roland123> prometheus77: kill the caps lock
<prometheus77> ok
<coppro> trappist: nope, still nothing works :(
<coppro> plasma is still messed up
<voicu> how do i change the driver a network interface works? i have a realtek card and i want to change from r8169 to r8101
<coppro> trappist: got it working; once I installed fusion-icon I just had to set Compiz to be my window manager in the systemsettings
<voicu> can someone please tell me how i can change the network driver that my card uses?
<Lupus-SLE> Hello people.
<Lupus-SLE> Is anybody else but me having issues with the Hardware Manager?
<voicu> what issues?
<Lupus-SLE> voicu: Well for me... it doesn't work... and I can't be too much more specific because that's the extent. When I press 'activate' nothing happens
<Lupus-SLE> Doesn't produce any sort of output either
<kubuntu_> anyone can guide me how to turn compiz on latest kubuntu
<Lupus-SLE> kubuntu_: Kicker > System Settings > Desktop > Effects
<kubuntu_> and what do i do there
<Lupus-SLE> There's a button that says "enable desktop effects" or something like that
<Lupus-SLE> You'll see it, trust me
<kubuntu_> it is enabled
<Lupus-SLE> Then enjoy your compiz
<Lupus-SLE> You can choose what effects you want in the next tab.
<kubuntu_> but cube doesnt work
<Lupus-SLE> I think that's an option on the next page
<Lupus-SLE> Go search for it
<Lupus-SLE> voicu: I'm trying it with the GTK one
<brad_> Hi I have a quick question that will hopefully be easy to fix
<Lupus-SLE> voicu: Last time that one gave me some useful feedback but this time I think... I think it works...
<brad_> I'm on Kubuntu 8.10 and for some reason my monitors power saving function keeps messing up
<Lupus-SLE> brad_: You never need to ask to ask in this sort of channel, we're here to help you, ask and you will be helped.
<brad_> that is to say the screen won't turn off sometimes
<Lupus-SLE> brad_: Is this a new problem?
<kubuntu_> cany find anything
<brad_> so then I have to go to the powersettings (on the display menu) and set it again, and then it works
<kubuntu_> cant find anything
<Lupus-SLE> kubuntu_: Hmm...
<brad_> and I mean it still shows it as being set, but sometimes the monitor doesn't turn off all day/night etc
<Lupus-SLE> kubuntu_: Not to patronise you, but have you googled for this?
<brad_> I'm wondering if something is waking it?
<kubuntu_> yes
<brad_> ummmm, I would say under two weeks but I dont know just when it started
<Lupus-SLE> There may be additional packages you need to install, unfortunatly I'm not an expert on compiz
<kubuntu_> cant fin anything that shows me hoe to enable
<brad_> I was wondering if dragon media player was keeping it awake after videos ended, but that program has no preferences I can find, and that isnt the only time it happens
<kubuntu_> i heavent been using linux for some years
<brad_> because it may be that when I see it, something has just woken it up and I dont know what is waking it up, but I dont know where those settings are either
<Lupus-SLE> brad_: The Dragon player disapointed me, it has such an awesome icon but the player itself is very... basic, shall we say
<brad_> yeah I can go back to kaffeine and see if that helps but I really dont think thats the problem cause thats not the only time it happens
<brad_> unless thats one of many things keeping it awake
<Lupus-SLE> brad_: Do you live near a herd of elephants?
<Lupus-SLE> Or have a very sensitive mouse?
<brad_> lol neither
<Lupus-SLE> Hmm...
<brad_> Iv'e had the same mouse for a very long time
<brad_> I mean sometimes if I'm at the desk I accidentally wake it up but I know that i've done it
<brad_> Ir eally think its not turning off at all
<brad_> then I have to go to the display settings, and set it again
<Lupus-SLE> brad_: Occams razor and all... but could you not just turn the screen off when you leave your PC? :P
<kubuntu_> well i guess i will be waiting with my compiz
<kubuntu_> no luck
<brad_> actually, I have a monitor I've had foreverI got at a surplus sale that the power button doesnt work on
<brad_> so I actually can't
<brad_> beyond which, I regularly go to sleep with a show or whatever playing on the computer
<Lupus-SLE> kubuntu_: I'll have a fetch for you, give me a minute
<kubuntu_> thx
<BluesKaj> there are severalm timed apps that don't start properly such as the screensdaver. It has to be reset every session , bloody PITA
<brad_> I previously had it set to suspend at a half hour and had the other power saving settings off, then I turned all three on 10 minutes apart in order (hoping at least one would catch it) and that didnt help either
<avare> How to get different wallpapers on each workspace in kubuntu 8.10
<Lupus-SLE> avare: Is that even possible?
<avare> http://anuragbansal.wordpress.com/2008/05/10/how-to-get-different-wallpapers-on-each-workspace-in-ubuntu/   Lopus-SLE
<Lupus-SLE> kubuntu_: http://www.howtoforge.com/enabling-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu-8.10-nvidia
<kubuntu_> yes
<Lupus-SLE> kubuntu_: That's for Ubuntu, but it'll be extremely similar and the packages you need will be almost identical
<Lupus-SLE> So that should get you your cube
<kubuntu_> thx
<kubuntu_> il try now
<Lupus-SLE> brad_: Hmm...
<Lupus-SLE> brad_: Might just be a broken bit of KDE 4.1
<Lupus-SLE> brad_: How long have you been on Intrepid?
<brad_> ummm since beta 1
<Lupus-SLE> brad_: Might be worth reverting to Hardy
<kubuntu_> wll mine is set to 177 version and its recomended?
<qwark> hi
<Lupus-SLE> brad_: I'm not particularly brilliant with the power management of Linux, might be worth asking in ##Linux as that's, IMO, a more techical channel, and it sounds like you have a technical problem
<brad_> hmmm well is there a command to check the integrity of the install or something? or does it do that automatically when you apt-get update?
<kubuntu_> now i cannot find preferences /appeareance
<kubuntu_> whic should be under system
<kubuntu_> ??
<MuzikJunkie> can anyone help me get the resolution to 1280 X 1024 on Kubuntu 8.10 with intel onboard video?  Monitor is Samsung Syncmaster 931
<BluesKaj> which intel?
<MuzikJunkie> Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<kubuntu_> how can i turn my desktop effects to custom?
<kubuntu_> anyone?
<Tm_T> kubuntu_: what you mean by "custom" ?
<kubuntu_> weel to get compiz to work i need to set my desktop to custom effects as in ubuntu
<Tm_T> kubuntu_: ah, see your "user default applications"
<kubuntu_> and that would be where?
<Tm_T> somewhere at second line in System Settings
<kubuntu_> not in kubuntu?
<kubuntu_> i cant finde it
<Tm_T> that is in kubuntu, if we are talking about KDE4 here
<kubuntu_> yes
<kubuntu_> i found it but i cannot change anything there
<kubuntu_> that has to do with effects
<Tm_T> kubuntu_: something related to window managing?
<newbieman> hi all
<kubuntu_> yes
<kubuntu_> if you look here that is what i am trying to do
<newbieman> can any one help with tomcat
<kubuntu_> http://www.howtoforge.com/enabling-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu-8.10-nvidia-p2
<Tm_T> sorry, cannot look there
<kubuntu_> but just on kubuntu
<kubuntu_> ?
<Tm_T> kubuntu_: but KDE and GNOME are quite different
<kubuntu_> i know
<kubuntu_> that is the problem
<Tm_T> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<tetrach> beginner here and I am having resolution issues
<kubuntu_> there are no desktop effects under system
<Tm_T> kubuntu_: I know, that part of the factoid is outdated
<tetrach> can anyone give me a hand I accidentally changed my settings and now I cant see my log in screen or desktop
<ubuntu_> Hi.
<ubuntu_> I just set up a dualboot b/t Kubuntu 8.10 and Windows Server 2003, and I get a GRUB Error 18.
<ubuntu_> How would I fix this? I'm on the Kubuntu live cd now.
<kubuntu_> what do i do?
<Tm_T> kubuntu_: uno momento
<kubuntu_> looks like you will becom my best friend
<kubuntu_> ;)
<Lucida> alguien que hable español,que se manifieste coño
<ubuntu_> Anyone?
<Tm_T> kubuntu_: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/kde4-compiz.png
<Tm_T> !grub | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Tm_T> kubuntu_: see that kind of option there?
<ubuntu_> Tm_T, that's no help.
<ubuntu_> I need to create a boot partition and move my /boot files to the new /boot partition.
<ubuntu_> Not sure how to.
<ubuntu_> the /boot needs to be at the front.
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: hmm, you have read those thru?
<ubuntu_> Tm_T, no, because I know that's not it.
<Tm_T> ok then
<ubuntu_> i know what it's gonna say, and that wouldn't fix my problem.
<dr_willis> Why does boot need to be at the front? thats not been a limit for ages.. except on old machines..
<ubuntu_> *cough*
<dr_willis> it will pay to read through the grub manual. what you want to do is not too hard to do.
<ubuntu_> well, i was more interested in how i was going to move my /boot files
<ubuntu_> but i dont care, i just repartitioned my hd. >.> no harm done, nothing good on windows anyway.
<dr_willis> make a new partition at the start of the drive. copy them over. mount it as /boot
<ubuntu_> im good.
<dr_willis> if  you have the '1024' cylinder limit problem.. then you may want to use fdisk to make the partition, to be sure its under the 1024 cylinder.
<ubuntu_> back to the football game
<ubuntu_> YES!
<ubuntu_> INTERCEPTION
<ubuntu_> GOD YES
<ubuntu_> we win.
<ubuntu_> that was an excellent game, i really didn't think the panthers would win. (H)
<loganWHD> is there a tool that i can use to look inside of a HUGE bz2 archive and just extract or view one or two files?
<Tm_T> loganWHD: Ark ?
<loganWHD> yah i am trying ark
<loganWHD> doesnt seem to like it too much
<loganWHD> thinks and thinks and thinks forever
<dr_willis> loganWHD,  mc can do that
<loganWHD> mc?
<dr_willis> thats the name.. 'mc
<dr_willis> thats the name.. 'mc'
<loganWHD> beauty
<dr_willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2~git20080311-2 (intrepid), package size 2085 kB, installed size 6256 kB
<loganWHD> thanks
<dr_willis> now the issue may be the Hugeness of the archive. :)
<epimeth> is there no more "network directories"
<epimeth> ?
<epimeth> oh... found it, I think....
<epimeth> yea... heh... remote:/  :-)
<epimeth> okay, so how do I list network folders in the "open folder" dialog?
<epimeth> anybody home?
<kevman> I read in a bug that bluetooth support is completely busted?
<kevman> I can't find any other references to this fact.
<epimeth> kevman: dunno...
<kevman>  Oh, this IS freenode. You should have some indication of that in konversation.
<serdna> nice
<serdna> :D
<serdna> guys, how do i switch workspaces?
<kevman> There's a little 1 2 in the bottom right hand corner of the screen
<serdna> no shortcuts?
<kevman> I'd say check the documentation, but I don't think any exists
<kevman> At least not about Bluetooth or Compiz
<eamon> hello trying to get squid to work  keeps saying  FATAL: Could not determine fully qualified hostname. Please set 'visible_hostn
<kevman> SO.... No bluetooth support, period?
<Dragnslcr> kevman- I believe that's the case, unfortunately
<kevman> And where is this said?
<Dragnslcr> Though my keyboard and mouse were kinda flaky anyway, so I'm happier with a regular RF set
<Dragnslcr> Think I saw it in the release notes
<kevman> Yeah, but nowhere else
<loganWHD> hola
<Baz> Hello
<loganWHD> does anyone know how to make Konversation group the nicks into OPS and non ops?
<Baz> i have a problem trying to install ur latest 8.1 64bit os off the disk
<Dragnslcr> kevman- http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-release at the bottom, in the "Known Issues" section
<kevman> Oooook, how about compiz?
<Baz> i get the error Aperture 4gb, Ignoring and the system doesn't appear to do anything can anyone shed any light
<eamon> anyone here know how to install squid
<kevman> How does one make URLS open in konqueror?
<kevman> from konverstaion
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install squid ?
<dr_willis> !info squid
<ubottu> squid (source: squid): Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.STABLE3-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 679 kB, installed size 1748 kB
<Dragnslcr> loganWHD- I believe it's Configure -> Behavior -> Nickname List
<Dragnslcr> kevman- is Konqueror your default browser?
<loganWHD> hrmmm i dont even see a configure menu
<kevman> I'm using the live environment. I'd say yes
<Dragnslcr> loganWHD- under the Settings menu
<Dragnslcr> kevman- what do they open in instead?
<kevman> It asks me what I want to do with it
<Dragnslcr> Hm, I dunno then
<loganWHD> si
<loganWHD> you are correct
<eamon> when i install and restart squid it says  FATAL: Could not determine fully qualified hostname. Please set 'visible_hostn
<loganWHD> grassy-ass
<Baz> Can anyone help, i boot from the 8.1 64bit cd i just downloaded, boots fine select install kubuntu and it says Aperture 4gb, Ignoring then nothing happens ive left hte system for 30 mins and it just hasn't done anything can anybody help as i really do not wish to stay on winblows any longer! lol
<dr_willis> I see that message on my systems all the time.. but they boot fine..   So its not related to the problem i imagine.. However that IS like the very first diag. message i see.. so the machine seems to be hanging very very very early in the bootup process..
<mrksbrd> ok who is good with figuring out cups?.....i'm @ my wits end
<dr_willis> you could try one of the safe modes, or try the 'noapic'  or other options  baz
<jussi01> mrksbrd: just tell your prob and find out...
<Baz> what does noapic do? dr_willis
<mrksbrd> basically loads printer tried several configs & still won't print
<dr_willis> disables APIC :)
<dr_willis> apic, and apci are often the 2 problem areas with laptops. sadly
<Baz> but mine is a custom built pc
<kevman> I guess I'll try this kubuntu. I have a feeling I'll be running back to Gentoo with my tail between my legs, though.
<Baz> not a laptop
<Baz> shal i try it anyways?
<dr_willis> could be an issue with it also..
<goldmetal> anyone use pidgin?  it ask me to accept certificate. http://nexus.passport.com/ says page unavailable
 * dr_willis normally runs FROM gentoo
<Baz> ok so how do i tell it to do this
<jussi01> mrksbrd: please let us know more, which printer, how is it connected etc?
 * Baz usualy uses winblows but is so frustrated with constant reformats!
<mrksbrd> jussi01: epson rx680 via usb
<Baz> dr_willis how do i tell it to noapic before i press enter on install kubuntu
<mrksbrd> i know the printer does work w/kubuntu, has worked in past, just loaded linux on this desktop
<jussi01> mrksbrd: are you setting it up with the kubuntu dialogue or web interface?'
<Baz> that didn't work
<Baz> Anyone else have any idea's?
<mrksbrd> tried both
<jussi01> mrksbrd: you ahve another pc using it? tried duplicating the settings from there?
<mrksbrd> already did....same thing.....thats what I can't figure out
<jussi01> mrksbrd: you sure its the same ppd file?
<mrksbrd> i tried letting it go default....and ppd file for the 680....says processing, but never prints
<mrksbrd> if i totally remove & re-install cups would that be a possibility that something went wrong with it on initial install?
<Maligne> yes.
<jussi01> mrksbrd: try copying the ppd from the other machine -  then specifying it - the web interface lets you do that
<mrksbrd> jussi01: lol.... already did try that
<jussi01> mrksbrd: Id reburn the disk you installed with, after checking the MD5 on the iso, and reinstall. also, is it an old PC?
<labaman> hi all! Tell me please russian chenel's name
<jussi01> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mrksbrd> p4...few years old
<mrksbrd> i'll keep plugging away @ it....ty anyways
<labaman> ok, thx
<buckethead> How odd.. I'm trying to upgrade to intrepid but it wont launch the ditribution upgrade tool.
<buckethead> How would I launch it directly?
<genii> buckethead: The dist upgrade will only show if there is a long-term support release upgrade available
<buckethead> I did a kdesudo "adept_manager --dist-upgrade"
<buckethead> went through the steps, it said it was closing adept and going through upgrade and then nothing happened?
<genii> buckethead: I think you wanted --dist-upgrade-devel
<buckethead> can't load DistUpgradeViewKDE (No module named PyQt4.QtCore)
<buckethead> Nope, Same errors with -devel.
<jussi01> Has anyone managed to get the plugins in gwenview installed/working? which actual package do I need? (intrepid)
<jussi01> currently it just says "no plugin"
<Baz> Can somebody pls give me the MD5 number for the Kubuntu8.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<octavio> hola
<Baz> as the disks check says its faulty yet imgburn tested it and siad it was fine
<Baz> so i need the MD5 number to be 100%
<jussi01> Baz: its on the sameplace where you downlooaded theimage from..
<jussi01> hi octavio
<Baz> ok now im totaly confused
<Baz> The MD5 checksum is 100% the same
<Baz> yet the cd says its corrupted yet it burned succsefully
<phil0u> hello
<phil0u> has someone got around the depency issue with kdelibs5 when trying to install Amarok 2 RC1 in 8.10 Intrepid ? Thanks,
<mahdi> hi
<yamen-css> slt
<UbuntuUser> may i ask wats the fdifference btween ubuntu and kubuntu?
<buckethead> genii: My problem was because python-qt4 wasn't installed.
<helge__> I am looking for a virtual cd/dvd rom... Does it ecost
<helge__> it exist
<helge__> ?
<UbuntuUser>  how can i enable my nvidia card and still use my external monitor? my laptop screen is broken
<yamen-css> ????????
<mahdi> #linuxac
<buckethead> genii: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=176591 <- Do I make sense?
<genii> buckethead: Yup, short and sweet
<Lupus-SLE> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<e-head> hey
<szrhawaii> does anyone have a good recommendation for a k menu application besides kbfx
<e-head> I'm trying to install Kubuntu and having all sorts of problems.
<e-head> I think my DVD ROM drive was bad at first.
<e-head> I'm getting these "buffer I/O error on device sr0" messages now.
<e-head> Anyone know what device sr0 is?
<astromme> it could be your cdrom drive
<astromme>  /dvd
<e-head> yeah. That's weird, cause this is the second one i've tried.
<astromme> It probably means a bad burn, bad drive, or that your drive can't handle the media correctly
<e-head> I'm starting to think maybe it's the controller, not the drive.
<astromme> Where in the install process do you get the errors?
<szrhawaii> i thought it was when it cant read anything
<e-head> X-windows never even starts up.
<e-head> I did a "check CD" a second ago and it checked out fine.
<e-head> Very weird.
<szrhawaii> what are you trying to do
<e-head> This is the second DVD drive I've tried too. I'm really startin to think maybe the controller is flaky.
<e-head> Install Kubuntu.
<e-head> I should probably check the connection.
<szrhawaii> from a live cd
<e-head> I'm just doing an install.
<astromme> Out of curiosity does your .iso boot in a virtual machine?
<yamen-css> e-head: very good
<astromme> szrhawaii: kmenu... like lancelot/kicker?
<e-head> last time it looked like everything went okay but then X-windows seemed to bomb out.
<szrhawaii> yeah but i neeed it for 3.5 do you know if that works for 3.5
<e-head> So, I thought it was just my graphics card. I tried rebooting and doing a "safe graphics mode" install, but then I started getting these I/O errors.
<e-head> Man, I'm just not having any luck.
<e-head> ;)
<astromme> szrhawaii: neither of those do. There is a kicker from opensuse maybe (they first used it in 3.5) but the current iteration is kde4
<turcko> Hi.... a name for graphical aplication to manage system services???
<astromme> e-head: sorry to hear that =/. Are you using flaky cds?
<szrhawaii> do you know one that does astromme
<e-head> No. It checked out fine (md5sum).
<e-head> This is the second one I burned.
<szrhawaii> e-head dit speedd you burn the .iso at the righ
<astromme> szrhawii: what distro are you using? There was a gentoo ebuild iirc but that was years ago
<szrhawaii> did you burn the iso at the right speed
<Fieldy> hello, has anyone installed kde4 and found when they log in, you get a black screen, the mouse pointer, and nothing else? this kde4 install has worked fine for a long time until today.
<e-head> Kubuntu said it was all good (I did the "check CD option" after booting)
<szrhawaii> i have hardy
<Lupus-SLE> This may be a rediculous question... but for some reason kmix and knetworkmanager both appear on startup on intrepid... I don't want them to start... how do I stop this?
<szrhawaii> e-head did you do a 50/50 partition or full
<astromme> e-head: Have you tried just installing without the check cd? I found that if I had flaky drives/controllers, they would often fail if I first did a cd media check but work (probably because they were not being used as much or for as long) if I just went straight to the install
<e-head> I'm going to try that now.
<astromme> Lupus-SLE: You should be able to disable those in System Settings -> Advanced -> Session Manager -> Apps to be excluded from sessions
<e-head> Hey, do you guys know if it's possible to bypass the CD drive altogether?   I have an old debian system on here already. I have 2 HD's in the computer, and I was going to set up a dual boot system.
<astromme> e-head: Yes, it's possible to put the installer image in your /boot and boot to it
<e-head> Can I just d/l all the files somehow and do a chroot and start the installatin?
<astromme> I don't remember offhand where the docs are for that
<astromme> e-head: it requires that you have a working wired net though
<e-head> Ahh... add an entry into my grub menu.1st or something?
<e-head> Yeah, I do.
<e-head> I'll see if I can find something on it.
<szrhawaii> hey atromme do you also know what the lib files for the kdesktop drawing feature for the background setting
<epimeth> How do I list network folders in the "open folder" dialog?
<epimeth> kde4.2
<epimeth> erm
<epimeth> .1
<epimeth> heh
<epimeth> wishful thinking
<astromme> szrhawaii: Sorry, no idea
<astromme> epimeth: network:// ?
<szrhawaii> ok thanks anyways
<VistaUser> szrhawaii silly question u from hawaii?
<szrhawaii> yeah
<astromme> epimeth: Or... smb:// or smb-browser:// ? Something like that...
<VistaUser> me to :)
<szrhawaii> cool
<epimeth> I want fish:// actually
<szrhawaii> from oahu, aiea
<epimeth> but its not working
<VistaUser> Kapolei her
<VistaUser> here*
<szrhawaii> cool i lived in makakilo before
<VistaUser> cool
<astromme> epimeth: Try putting the user in it. I.E. fish://astromme@network-server/path/to/folder
<szrhawaii> so can anyone tell me if its worth upgrading to kde 4 yet
<epimeth> astromme, but I want a link to it on the left bar of the "open folder" dialog, like there was in kde3....
<VistaUser> people say its to unstable
<VistaUser> if i were u stick with 4.1.3
<szrhawaii> yeah ive been hearing a lot of that
<estres> szrhawaii
<dozer> hi - I've just upgraded to kubuntu 8.10 and am having a couple of teathing problems
<astromme> Yeah, what you can do is you can drag the any folder to that bar. Or, drag a folder, then right click it on the bar, hit properties and change the location
<szrhawaii> whats up estres
<estres> if you want  to work in something nice
<estres> this enviroment is reallylooking nice
<estres> but is not
<VistaUser> which KDE4???
<astromme> dozer: Alright, anything we can help with?
<estres> working good at all
<szrhawaii> i got 3.5 with some 4.1 add ins but not the full upgrade
<e-head> hey, I'm making some progree here.
<estres> if make sometunning to your deskto
<estres> desktop
<szrhawaii> i am slowly adding some features here and there
<e-head> while I was chatting it rebooted and it looks like X is starting up.
<estres> you can brokit
<estres> broke it
<szrhawaii> who me estres
<e-head> I take it it automatically went into the demo/live CD thing.  Looks good. Looks sharp!  This is promising.  ;)
<epimeth> "malformed URL" :-(
<astromme> e-head: Alright, if that works, great
<epimeth> I'm thinking that the dialog might not be hooked into kio?
<estres> and will havetodelete /home/user/.kde to get back in control of it
<estres> losing allyou changes
<dozer> astromme - the two most anoying things are a) no irc in kopete, and b) my TV (connected through a VGA cable to my laptop) flashes off every 20 sec or so for a moment
<e-head> what's the login/password?
<astromme> epimeth: give me the url you're trying
<epimeth> remote://
<e-head> I wasn't paying attention.
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> I dragged it in, like you said :-)
<astromme> e-head: ubuntu and no password?
<epimeth> I tried that myself, too
<e-head> thanks
<szrhawaii> yeah but i only download the extra features not the main base files
<epimeth> remote:/ actually... remote:// just doesn't show anything
<VistaUser> estress u on KDE4?
<estres> yes
<astromme> dozer: For the second, go to System Settings -> Advanced -> Service Manager  and uncheck "Detecting Montior (XRANDR) Changes"
<estres> I am ok KDE 4.1
<szrhawaii> i accidentally messed up and did that before though estres
<VistaUser> is it worth the upgrade?
<szrhawaii> but i learned which ones work and which ones dont
<astromme> epimeth: is this a kde dialog or a gnome one?
<e-head> it kicks me right back to the login menu.  it looks like it wants to start up or something, then kicks me right back.
<epimeth> I'm pretty much used to kde4.1, myself.  the only thing I really miss right now is the quicklaunch, but thats coming soon so it doesn't bother me.   I also had a problem with flickering, but the xrandr solution worked for me
<Lupus-SLE> astromme: Is that is?
<epimeth> astromme: kde
<szrhawaii> i like 3.5 i got mine running smoothly finally again
<estres> well Itoldyou guys is slower than pastversions but it looks nice
<astromme> Lupus-SLE: What?
<dozer> astromme: done - waiting to see if that's fixed it...
<e-head> damn.  I'm getting an "unable to read fragment cache block" and "page, block" now.  Geez!  It's just not my night.  ;)
<astromme> dozer: you may have to restart x
<dozer> yuo, i think so
<dozer> back in a sec
<astromme> epimeth: do you want a specific folder or just the network in general?
<estres> any one knows theport of the other chat rooms in spanish?
<VistaUser> can u get to KDE 4 by commands in terminal?
<astromme> e-head: I might have some links for you. Give me a moment
<estres> like #ubuntu-es?
<astromme> VistaUser: I dont' understand
<epimeth> astromme: the entire network, yes.  I want to add it to the left side of the "open" dialog
<estres> or like kubuntu-es
<estres> #kubuntu-es
<szrhawaii> it might be
<epimeth> astromme: although in this specific case, I want to add a top level item to quanta, my home directory at work
<astromme> And it's not there already? I have a "Network" location on the left of my open dialogues
<VistaUser> ist KDE an desktop enviroment? how do i get to it?
<astromme> VistaUser: It's an option when you login. "Session Type" or something like that
<VistaUser> ok ty
<szrhawaii> theres a key stroke for it to
<szrhawaii> just forgot what it was
<estres> #ubuntu-es
<astromme> epimeth: Oh, are you using kde4 or kde3?
<VistaUser> ok
<epimeth> 4.2
<loganWHD> so what u guys using to print to pdf in 8.10
<epimeth> garr
<epimeth> 4.1
<loganWHD> i have cups installed but the blame thing doesnt put the files anywhere i can find
<e-head> I'm playing hard ball with it now
<astromme> estres: Hmm... I can't find it atm. Something along the lines of "Ubuntu network install from grub"
<estres> I just installed 8.10 and the KDE 4.1 cameupwith it
<epimeth> estres: yes, it did :-)
<astromme> loganWHD: You can just do it from the standard print dialog
<VistaUser> how do u upgrade 4.1 to 4.2?
<astromme> loganWHD: cups might put it to ~/PDF
<loganWHD> hrmm, i dont think so astromme unless i am missing it
<loganWHD> yah i created a PDF dir but nothing goes there
<estres> I do not recomend to install beta versions
<astromme> If you're in a gnome app (i.e. firefox) it won't have the kde pdf printer
<epimeth> astromme: you given up on me? P:-)
<rrodrigues> hi
<rrodrigues> hi pt
<astromme> epimeth: Still searching, had to use the restroom
<loganWHD> no just standard files  want to print
<VistaUser> were i get KDE beta 4.2 or w/e
<rrodrigues> asterisk anyone using in kubuntu?
<epimeth> VistaUser: the packages aren't in the repository yet... its will be available within the month.  However, you can install the nightlies using neon, but I wouldn't suggest it just yet
<VistaUser> ok ty
<astromme> loganWHD: What application?
<loganWHD> like openoffice
<szrhawaii> like kpdf
<szrhawaii> #kbfx
<astromme> loganWHD: openoffice is also gtk-based. (i.e. not using kde print system)
<e-head> Hey, do you guys know of a program I can use on Windows to check the md5sum text file in the root of the CD?
<astromme> loganWHD: Sorry =/. It's not in the cups realm and I don't know much about cups pdf printing. Mine (in the old days) went to ~/PDF
<loganWHD> ok
<loganWHD> thnaks
<Dillizar> hi
<dr_willis> e-head,  there are md5sum tools for windows.. check   the various windows download sites/google.. i dont rember the names of any.. one added a 'check md5sum contest menu item'
<Dillizar> does anybody use Opera??
<szrhawaii> i thought thats where they always go unless they specify differently astromme
<VistaUser> is there another web browser faster than firefox?
<epimeth> VistaUser: if you do want it anyway, http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=printpage;topic=3099334.0
<epimeth> VistaUser: yea, chrome... but its not available for mac and linux yet, tho you could probably install it with wine
<szrhawaii> konqueror works fine for kde
<epimeth> I think firefox is faster than konqui
<Dillizar> epimeth, nope cant with wine :P
<epimeth> awww
<szrhawaii> i like both
<epimeth> :-(
<epimeth> pooh
<VistaUser> i want chrome so badly
<epimeth> szrhawaii: its a personal choice :-)
<szrhawaii> i use firefox mostly and it is pretty quick
<coppro> firefox is fine
<Dillizar> VistaUser, they say safari is the fastest
<coppro> I can't wait for the new JS engine
<epimeth> VistaUser: yea, I'm waiting very impatient
<dr_willis> I dont see much use for chrome. :)  i just make firefox fullscreen...
<VistaUser> firefox is more faster because each tab is a new process
<szrhawaii> i think it might just be your connection rather tan you browser
<epimeth> dr_willis: its JS engine is muuuuch faster and doesn't leak
<VistaUser> if a tab laggs or close the browser doesnt
<astromme> epimeth: Aha! Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux midway down the page at "Alternate CD Alternate Method"
<dr_willis> I normally disable JS. :P
<coppro> I do run noscript
<coppro> but there's tons of pages that need it
<dr_willis> I have so many FF extensions - i cant hardly surf without them
<dr_willis> coppro,  yep.  sadly
<astromme> Personally I use konqueror (x86-64) but that's because I don't need flash nor gmail (imap in kontact ftw) and so konq is nice and lean and fast
<astromme> flash does work in konq... sometimes. Sometimes it's sketchy
 * dr_willis wonders how one benchmarks these browsers to determine what ones are 'fast'
<VistaUser> i cant wait till ubuntu or w/e is supported with all my favorite apps
<epimeth> astromme: you sure that link was meant for me?
<szrhawaii> yeah thats true astromme
<astromme> VistaUser: FIrefox has a new *thread* for each tab. Chrome has a new *process* for each tab
<VistaUser> oo ok
<astromme> epimeth: Possibly not. There are two names with e here.. hmm
<VistaUser> ooo limewire still works :)
<szrhawaii> haha you still use that
<VistaUser> yes y?
<VistaUser> is there something better?
<szrhawaii> thats probably why your comp is slow
 * Secutor is away: Gone away for now.
<astromme> e-head: Aha! Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux midway down the page at "Alternate CD Alternate Method"
<VistaUser> what do u use?
<szrhawaii> i use torrents
<astromme> epimith: Can you again describe to me where you are and what you want working that isn't with the network folders?
<VistaUser> lol i cant do that for songs that i like on our radio station
<szrhawaii> i do it for those all the time
<szrhawaii> and all the movies and programs
<VistaUser> what torrent download do u use?
<szrhawaii> i use the k torrent but you go to websites to download them
<VistaUser> ooo sounds like a hassel to find a song
<szrhawaii> like mininova.org, piratebay.org
<VistaUser> oo
<VistaUser> i use torrents for movie basacilly
<VistaUser> i heard frostwire is ok
<szrhawaii> use it for music i use it and i always get the good stuff
<szrhawaii> its the same as limewire
<dr_willis> Frostwire and such are so... 2006
<dr_willis> :)
<VistaUser> i know but its blue :)
<szrhawaii> haha
<epimeth> astromme: do you have quanta installed?
<szrhawaii> good difference
#kubuntu 2009-11-23
<kcj1993> how do i setup compiz in kde?
<Izinucs> typically it's already there.. what kind of video card do you have?
<kcj1993> so i can have a "desktop kube"
<Izinucs> have you enabled the propriatory drivers for your card?
<kcj1993> I have compiz all setup in gnome
<Izinucs> ah.. are you just switching desktops on login?
<kcj1993> btw im an ubuntu novice and a kde noob
<Izinucs> :)
<kcj1993> yep
<kcj1993> still there?
<Izinucs> not sure... I'm running kubuntu in a vbox vm.. been using gnome & ubuntu for 5 years but really only have played with kde on occation.. I like kubuntu now with the newly rewritten desktop
<kcj1993> ok
<kcj1993> that doesn't hep me much
<kcj1993> wow using ubuntu for 5 years!
<kcj1993> I have been using it for almost one
<Izinucs> since "Breezy Badger"
<kcj1993> i have been using it since 8.10
<Izinucs> which was just before 6.06  ... I still consider myself a nOOb :)
<kcj1993> lol
<kcj1993> I still think 9.04 is the best
<kcj1993> but im using 9.10
<kcj1993> I've had to many problems with 9.10
<kcj1993> and gnome
<kcj1993> on 9.10
<Izinucs> between LTS releases there can be a wide variety of "bugless" releases.. this lappy I'm on is still running 8.04 which is pretty solid.. my desktop is Intrepid 8.10
<kcj1993> wow
<kcj1993> top tip: don't switch!
<Izinucs> but I'm irc-ing in 9.10 kubuntu in the vm.. seems pretty solid
<kcj1993> yea
<kcj1993> it crashed on me a few days ago
<Izinucs> the trick to upgrade (for me anyway) is to reinstall fresh for each one I want.. I maintain a separate /home partition for just this reason.
<kcj1993> same
<kcj1993> its just easer that way
<Izinucs> ok.. this is a race.. let's figure out how to add a program to the "K" launcher Favorites :)
<kcj1993> lol
<Izinucs> done..
<Izinucs> how 'bout you?
<kcj1993> crap!
<kcj1993> nope
<Izinucs> you have to click the kmenu.. find the program in the menu where ever it is and right mouse click it...
<kcj1993> ok
<Izinucs> do you have the "kde uBlog" widgit on the screen?
<mazzo> Hey there..
<Consul_Falx> !hi | mazzo
<ubottu> mazzo: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<AssociateX> how do I install grip
 * Consul_Falx leaving
<mazzo> I'm using a Canon Pixma MP640 on Kubuntu 9.10 but i have no idea how to scan via wifi with this device
<Consul_Falx> !bye | all
<ubottu> all: Au revoir!
<mazzo> i've downloaded all available drivers from the australian canon website and printing works fine ..
<Waistless> hi, having an audio issue. VLC can play videos and anything else fine through the default device (HDA Nvidia), but amarok causes phonon to say the device doesnt work, and doesnt play sound. any way to get around this?
<AssociateX> am I  on ignore?
<Waistless> no i can see you :P
<mazzo> what may i do ?
<faderhval> quick question how do i enable transparency for terminal windows? it says its disabled do my desktop not supporting transparent windows?
<AssociateX> how do I install grip
<Izinucs> what's grip AssociateX
<Izinucs> AssociateX: sudo apt-get install emdebian-grip  ...
<Izinucs> if that is the same package..
<AssociateX> E: Package grip has no installation candidate
<AssociateX> grip is a very cool gui app for ripping CD's
<AssociateX> it's a gnome package
<Bloodyrats> hey someone do a who on me and tell me wat it says
<Izinucs> is it not the emdebian-grip package?
<AssociateX> no
<AssociateX> that's something eslse
<Izinucs> hummm... have you tried k3b?  always worked well for me.
<AssociateX> else*
<AssociateX> yeah but it's not doing the cddb look up for some reason
<luis_> WTH happens with amsn?! come on i type: Change nick, then i change my nick, i log out, i reconnect and after that, no matter what, my name: "Luis Javier" Appears as the nick, not caring about the nick I typed, is this a glitch???? come on i am tired, this amsn is the most same looking to windows live messenger
<Bloodyrats> does anyone know any good irc clients for blackberry? This one is crap
<AssociateX> Izinucs: Grip is pretty cool
<AssociateX> look it up
<Izinucs> looks ok.. kind of a plain interface but functional
<AssociateX> it's very functional
<AssociateX> all substance
<AssociateX> little flash
<Izinucs> I can irc and browse the internet but can't seem to connect to the repositories.. sudo apt-get update tries to connect but doesn't.. any ideas?
<Izinucs> typically at us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Joshua^Dunamis> Izinucs: maybe the server is busy at this moment
<Izinucs> Joshua^Dunamis: it would have to VERY busy to just timeout.. I'm switching to the main repos and checking there.
<Joshua^Dunamis> Izinucs: perfect, try them
<h4udac3> kinda of a noob here with linux. is there a program that lets you delete all cache/temp/memory dump (similar to windows). something that works like ccleaner.
<h4udac3> btw hi all
<K350> Add/Remove Software, synaptic and other apps that usualy ask for a password have stoped to do so in my kubuntu 9.10. What can I do to adjust it, and where?
<Guest76194> h4udac3 hey google 'computer janitor'
<Joshua^Dunamis> K350: mmm maybe you choosed to permanently they accept the access
<Guest76194> cleans up a lot of erroronous data logs and so forth
<h4udac3> interesting
<Joshua^Dunamis> K350: at this moment I don't know the solution
<Guest76194> i got it, its pretty useful
<h4udac3> guest: i already started using computer janitor...i knew it gets rid of unused packages, but i didn't know it does other stuff as well
<Joshua^Dunamis> K350: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu? That problem is only on the Gnome (GTK) applications?
<h4udac3> guest: thanks
<Guest76194> lol neither didi i as browsin thru linux magazine n they had an article on it, a few issues back now
<AssociateX> OK, what the heck is going on? I can't find grip info on the ubuntu page
<AssociateX> is grip called something else now?
<Joshua^Dunamis> AssociateX: what is grip? Do you mean greep?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ops grep?
<nevyn> lol
<nevyn> cdparanoia Grip
<Joshua^Dunamis> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<nevyn> Joshua^Dunamis: grip is a gui for cdparanoia
<nevyn> ... I think
<Joshua^Dunamis> nevyn: ahhaha ok, ok, I didn't know it
<Dragnslcr> AssociateX- looks like it was removed from the repositories as of 9.10
<Joshua^Dunamis> maybe becouse k3b can be used as gui of cdparanoia
<AssociateX> Dragnslcr: Yeah I just read that, the maintainer flaked out.
<Izinucs> Joshua^Dunamis: I had to go to the United Kingdom repos to get anything to work.. the one's in the us didn't do anything for me.. weird.
<Joshua^Dunamis> Izinucs: mmm what a pit! I'm italian so I use italian repositories working very fine
<Izinucs> Joshua^Dunamis: just very strange.. where you at in italy?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Izinucs: Sicily
<Izinucs> Joshua^Dunamis: never made it that far south.. lived in Naples for a couple of years..
<Joshua^Dunamis> Izinucs: Really?!!! Wow, fantastic
<Joshua^Dunamis> Izinucs: therefore you know Italy
<Izinucs> Joshua^Dunamis: pretty good.. traveled quite a bit while in High School.  but that was 30 years ago
<Joshua^Dunamis> Izinucs: wow, as a teacher? It' a fantastic case :)
<mofux> hi
<Izinucs> Joshua^Dunamis: nope.. student.. I was in a DoD school while there.. dad was military
<mofux> are there nightly builds for kde trunk arround somewhere?
<mofux> (for karmic)
<Joshua^Dunamis> Izinucs: ah I see! Did you like Italy?
<Izinucs> One of the best places I've ever been..
<pookito> is anyone in the channel
<pookito> ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Izinucs: yeah, So do I. Sometimes I dislike how italian politic is made, but the country is pretty beatyfull
<AlexZion> Izinucs: really !?!, I'm Italian and I hate this shit country right now ... :(
<Izinucs> wow.. is kde/kubuntu more popular in italy then gnome?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Izinucs: maybe, I don't know that, but I always loved Kde since I installed my first linux distro in 2003
<kavurt> what do you want pookito
<Joshua^Dunamis> I also used Gnome but my preference is for kde
<pookito> I am having problem with my sound card.  I think
<pookito> I use an xps m1530
<Izinucs> Joshua^Dunamis: maybe because it's what you started with.. I started with gnome 6 years ago and feel more productive in it.. but .. the latest kubuntu with the new kde is very attractive... I just have to relearn different package names and how to do stuff..
<pookito> and the mic does not work
<Joshua^Dunamis> mofux: I know that the 1° december will come out kde 4.3.4 and kde 4.4 beta, but I supose we 'll find kde 4.3.4 in  ppa repos
<Joshua^Dunamis> Izinucs: I see! I dislike the wars between kde and gnome. Imho both gnome and kde are very good desktops. But in my experience after a couple of months using gnome, I always came back to kde
<Izinucs> Joshua^Dunamis: you sound like my polar opposite :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> Izinucs: ahhahah :)
<K350> Joshua^Dunamis: Yes, propably I chosed to allways accept. I'm running Kubuntu 9.10
<Joshua^Dunamis> K350: I found out the solution for Ubuntu, let's try me to find out the Kubuntu one's
<K350> Joshua^Dunamis: Oh, tell tell tell!
<Joshua^Dunamis> K350: In ubuntu you have to go in system - Administration - Autorizzations menù but that is the Gnome menu.
<K350> Joshua^Dunamis: wonder what that might be in kubuntus kmeny -> systemesttings...
<K350> Joshua^Dunamis: I've not sen anything like Authorizations in kubuntus systemsettings
<Joshua^Dunamis> K350: I'm looking at it but I didn't find anything like that for now
<K350> Joshua^Dunamis: Could it have something to do with kde-vallet?
<Joshua^Dunamis> K350: it needs to find something else, I'm looking for in Italian Ubuntu Forum for a solution
<Joshua^Dunamis> K350: kde-vallet? May be
<K350> Joshua^Dunamis: On  the other hand . I've been there - in KDE-valett - but nothing...
<Joshua^Dunamis> K350: also me
<K350> Joshua^Dunamis: and the sessionmanager don't give much either
<AlexZion> Joshua^Dunamis: teh Italian channel for ubuntu/kubuntu is #ubuntu-it
<AlexZion> what's the problem K350 ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> AlexZion: yes I know it, at this moment I'm looking for it on the forum
<AlexZion> ;)
<Joshua^Dunamis> AlexZion: ;)
<K350> AlexZion: Apps like Add/Remove Software, synaptic and others that usualy require a password have stoped to ask for one.
<AlexZion> you will find there a lot of nice people waiting to help you ..:D
<AlexZion> K350: and you can still install and remove software without pass ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> AlexZion: yes I know it :) I'm trying to help K350 becouse its problem may affect me one day
<Joshua^Dunamis> *his problem
<K350> AlexZion: Yes, I'm in some sort of infinite sudo session
<AlexZion> ok , have you check on the policyKit in the system settings window !?!
<K350> AlexZion: I propably cliked something to allways allow acces.
<Joshua^Dunamis> K350: by the way, in the konsole, if you want to use sudo commands, does it ask you a password?
<K350> AlexZion: No, but I'll rigth away...
<K350> Joshua^Dunamis: yes there it allways prompts for a passwd
<Joshua^Dunamis> K350: ok, the problem for me is about kdesudo
<Joshua^Dunamis> K350: now it needs a solution
<Joshua^Dunamis> K350: have you try kpackagekit?
<Joshua^Dunamis> K350: does it ask you a password if you are installing a package?
<K350> Joshua^Dunamis: I don't know yet..let me first check my policykit...
<AssociateX> what gives the libcurl headers?
<Joshua^Dunamis> K350: do you remember if a synaptic session on kde use kdesudo or gksudo?
<K350> AlexZion: Now I'm not really familar with the policykit. Eitherw way I've two things in there , they're---
<K350> AlexZion: org.k3b and org.freedesktop
<AlexZion> expand the second ...
<Joshua^Dunamis> K350: I already looked at it, I didn't find the solution there, but try to look more carefully
<AlexZion> K350: do you have this problem just installing package ?
<K350> AlexZion: there, in freedesktop I've --> The Policykit Project and ThePackagekit Project
<AlexZion> I mean , for example , to share folder , do you have the same problem ?
<AlexZion> yeah , I know , but Ineed to understand if it's a general problem or just for some action ?
<K350> AlexZion: well,  at least I've no password windows in add/remove software. But I'm alowed to add/remove
<K350> AlexZion: I'll try something else..like..say open the logon manager..it use to require a passwd
<AlexZion> have a look at The PackageKit Project
<AssociateX> what gives the libcurl headers?
<K350> AlexZion: Ok there's a list there. some thigs with a lock-icon and some wiht a blue icon
<Joshua^Dunamis> yes look at Packagekit Project, now I'm looking better on it
<K350> Joshua^Dunamis: Yes I'm there...
<AlexZion> tell me , do you have the sameproblem with other task which should ask you a password ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> K350: look at autorizzation on Package installation (I have it in italian so try to find it if it's different)
<bodom> hi there
<tsimpson> AssociateX: try libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<bodom> I got a strage behaviour with my keyboard and key-repetition
<K350> AlexZion: yes it seems to be that way
<AlexZion> so it is a general problem ....
<bodom> when I press and hold a key, it' repeated correctly, except for the left and down arrow keys
<bodom> any ideas?
<K350> AlexZion: went to the logon editor..didn't ask for a password. It use to ...
<K350> used
<K350> AlexZion: yes, at least as it seems
<K350> AlexZion: it's like a session that's not closed
<AlexZion> ok , on "The policyKit Project" section ?, do you have anything locked ?
<K350> AlexZion: yes plenty of things locked
<K350> AlexZion: That's why I guess it's a session going on and on...
<AlexZion> planty ?, I have just 4
<K350> AlexZion: I've...
<K350> AlexZion: 10 things locked in org.freedesktop The packagekit project
<AlexZion> ok , but I asked you towatch on the policiKit Project as well ...
<WilliamBuell> the simple backup I installed with synaptic mgr defaluts to an include of /var /home / user/local /etc .. QUESTION, in the event that I had to restore, how much would I get back of my system, would all the apps be there?
<Joshua^Dunamis> K350: are they marked as STOP?
<AssociateX> tsimpson: thanks that worked
<K350> AlexZion: I've no idea. there's just this lock icon
<WilliamBuell> I found a huge tar statement which claimed to backup the entire system which resulted in a 2.5 gig file, but with some error messages at the end of procedure... but a different prog said the tar is corrupt
<AlexZion> ok , but if you select one of them , you will see on the right side , all the propriety ..., right ?
<WilliamBuell> and i dont have luxury to actually try to unzip the tar
<Joshua^Dunamis> AlexZion: It not seems easy this PolicyKit configuration! I'm looking in my system there are only three instances of authority about my account. It works fine to me but if I would to change anything may have some problems.
<AlexZion> I know isn't so simple , but we have just this .. :D
<Num83rGuy> My mouse randomly frezzes and I can't find the cause. The last time it happened I tryed to run lsusb but it gave no output.
<Joshua^Dunamis> AlexZion: I see :D
<Num83rGuy> sorry quassel crashed :(
<Num83rGuy> Anyway some times after the mouse stops working my keyboard stops as well both are USB.
<Tamagotono_> Anyone know how to disable the "change desktop with mousewheel" feature?  It is VERY annoying...  :)
<WilliamBuell> Tamagotono_: did you google on it, just curious
<fran_> does anyone know how to activate the multitouchpad trackpad on kubuntu 9.10?
<Tamagotono_> I have in the past but not recently, never had any luck.  Just accidently switched desktops and reminded me to ask here.
<WilliamBuell> Tamagotono_:  perhaps this link might have something, i only quickly scanned it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad/Hardy
<Joshua^Dunamis> I'm going away see you soon
<Tamagotono_> WilliamBuell: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<fran_> anyone uses kubuntu on a asus eeepc 1000he?
<Num83rGuy> 259 people and not a one has a guess as to why my USB mouse randonly frezzes on K/ubuntu and not Windows?
<Izinucs> Num83rGuy: is it a microsoft mouse? :)
<Num83rGuy> No generic
<Izinucs> Num83rGuy: no idea.. sorry..
<Num83rGuy> Thanks for takeing a stab at at least.:)
<Num83rGuy> Starting to wonder if I was mute.
<nate_> hello, i would like to create an ftp server to access some of my files from a remote location.  any body want to help?
<Tamagotono_> WilliamBuell: Thanks for the link but it didn't have what I need.  I did find a comment that gave me a work-around though.  I just switched the desktop to "folder view" and now it does not switch desktops on mousewheel.  Kinda hokey but it works.  :) thanks again.
<Izinucs> nate_: you're almost better off using ssh.. much easier and little to no setup
<Izinucs> nate_: on the other hand.. you can sign up for ubuntu one's free 2 gig space.. www.one.ubuntu.com
<nate__> basicly i want to change out music or listen to music at work that resides on my home pc.
<nate__> and if there is some thing a friend wants i would like them to be able to log in and get it.
<shentino_> Um...is irc.ubuntu.com linked into the freenode network?
<webbb82> im running on a netbook and i want to install the kubuntu netbook remix, but is the only differance just the app launcher or is kde fine tunned for  netbooks
<Tamagotono_> webbb82: Either one works fine.  I prefer the netbook remix for my Dell mini9 but the standard desktop is good too.
<webbb82> but is the netbook version tuned for netbooks or is the only differance the app launcher
<Tamagotono_> I haven't looked at the specifics between how they are tuned but I have not noticed any difference in performance, just a bit smaller install footprint.
<webbb82> ha
<Tamagotono_> webbb82: which netbook do you have?
<webbb82> acer aspire one
<webbb82> i can runn compiz with heavy effects and it runs fine
<Tamagotono_> webbb82: HDD or SSD?
<webbb82> but the plasma desktop  is very laggy  i have to take off all the effects and run compiz insted of kwin
<webbb82> i think hdd
<webbb82> is there anythin els i can do to get plasma les laggy
<Tamagotono_> You might try installing to a USB stick and see what you think.  It should have similar performance to your HDD.
<webbb82> i i heard if you change the plasma theme it can help
<webbb82> ya running from flash is way too slow
<Tamagotono_> I don't see much lag at all when using kwin.  Checking my settings now to see what settings I have...
<webbb82> oh  my everything runs pretty good but if i were to drag around the folderview plasma with would skip a little
<Tamagotono_> I have my settings as follows: OpenGL (using Shared Memory)  Texture filter set to Nearest and both VSync and direct rendering enabled.  Some animations are a bit slow but most are surprisingly smooth.
<Tamagotono_> webbb82: Just checked... moving a folderview plasmoid is laggy.  Windows are very smooth even with wobbley windows enabled.
<webbb82> ok so it may just be folderview
<webbb82> ?
<webbb82> i just got a error trying to install kde   what does this mean
<webbb82> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebase-workspace/kdebase-workspace-wallpapers_4.3.2-0ubuntu7.1_all.deb
<webbb82>   Hash Sum mismatch
<Tamagotono_> sounds like there was an error in the download.  Try it again and see what happens.
<Tamagotono_> webbb82: I just tried the link you gave and it downloaded just fine.
<xXTheBoxXx> i'm trying to set up distcc between gentoo and kubuntu and can't seem to get it working is there an updated howto or something for kubuntu?
<webbb82> Tamagotono_:  strange it worked for me to but in synaptic it failed to download
<Tamagotono_> webbb82: I was just playing with some of the plasmoids and it seems the ones with more transparent area are laggy.  If I resize them so they are smaller, they don't lag near as much.
<xXTheBoxXx> I've been trying to follow this, but I think it's out of date being from 2005: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83186
<webbb82> what is diskc
<Tamagotono_> not familiar with diskc.  Where are you seeing it?
<webbb82> Tamagotono_: from what xXTheBoxXx  was talkin about
<xXTheBoxXx> Tamagotono_: sorry I was trying to ask about my own issue
<Tamagotono_> xXTheBoxXx: No Problem.. just got a bit confused.   (not a difficult task)    :)
<xXTheBoxXx> Tamagotono_: yeah now I feel bad because webbb82 thought I was talking to him about his issue for some reason
<alabamahit> Hi, I'm new to KDE. Came over from gnome. Does KDE have  a program like/or does it have gparted installed already?
<Tamagotono_> I recommend sticking with gparted.  It has always had the best functionality and there is nothing installed by default in kubuntu, of this type.
<alabamahit> thanks I will install gparted :P, does what install package does KDE use? sypantic replacement?
<Tamagotono_> alabamahit: packagekit
<alabamahit> Tamagotono_:  Thank you :)
<Tamagotono_> alabamahit: NP
<Shentino> adept
<Shentino> Huh?  I thought it was adept
<alabamahit> lol, i can't seem to find either lol
 * alabamahit is such a noob.
<alabamahit> found it :)
<Tamagotono_> alabamahit: my bad.. kpackagekit
<alabamahit> :)
<alabamahit> KDE is nice. so much better looking than gnome
<alabamahit> be back got to reboot
<alabamahit> lol  i messedup and removed that "destop" thingy that was on the screen...and can't find it lol
<alabamahit> where is grub at in kubuntu? when i installed it, seems it didn't do right as i can't get into my xp install. i dont see it in /boot/grub/menu.lst <-- That file is not here.
<Shentino> yuck
<TheBox> alabamahit: try /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<TheBox> alabamahit: not really familiar with the syntax though
<alabamahit> TheBox: thanks that was it. This is my first run with KDE, been on gnome.
<TheBox> alabamahit: no, don't edit that one, top of the file says not to
<alabamahit> oh
<alabamahit> my problem is this. I had xp installed. and i installed KDE with the selection install beside each other. and now can't access the xp.
<TheBox> alabamahit: check the README for it here, looks like each OS is a different file in the same directory as the readme /etc/grub.d./README
<alabamahit> reading that now
<TheBox> yeah there should be a 30_os-prober that seems to auto detect my win xp with no configuration needed, but mine is on a second hard disk
<alabamahit> I just ran a grub update. going to reboot and try it out.
<TheBox> good luck!    ***being nice
<TheBox> so anybody here have distcc working in kubuntu with other linux distro?  I'm having an issue with it and need some config help
<TheBox> did it work for ya?
<alabamahit> said the same thing. WHen i click on the xp it says "Invalid Signature"
<TheBox> i see an ubuntu forum post with same error reading
<alabamahit> hum
<TheBox> um might want to try this?   post #13?   http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264151&page=2
<WilliamBuell> I am a beginner having problems with two different attempts to do a BACKUP, one with the backup util installed via synaptic and the other from a tar command: MY PROBLEM IS I CANNOT delete either the /var/backup folder or the backup tar file
<WilliamBuell> the /var/backup folder from the synaptic install seems useless to me if i cannot move it to a dvd or mem stick
<WilliamBuell> and now, the backup folder and backup tar are eating up too much space and i dont know how to delete them
<WilliamBuell> i would be happy right now simply to learn how to delete the tar backup
<alabamahit> I'm checking into that TheBox. Thanks :)
<Shentino> did you try rm?
<Shentino> or mv?
<WilliamBuell> i am such a beginner that you have to let me know you are directing suggestion to me... since i dont know all these commands
<WilliamBuell> Shentino: are you talking to me
<Shentino> william:  sorry.  Plug your mem stick in and open it up
<TheBox> might try what is in post #16 before you mess with os-prober like it says
<WilliamBuell> how do i delete /backup.tar.gz
<WilliamBuell> i think that it is in root but not sure
<TheBox> using the 40_custom
<amachu>  I have installed Ubuntu Netbook remix in my Acer Aspire One ZA3
<WilliamBuell> i am a total beginner, so i wont realize you are speaking to me, unless you tell me the complete command to delete /backup.tar.gz
<amachu> I would like to have KDE also
<amachu> which package suite/ selection should I install
<amachu>  is it kubuntu-desktop or something else?
<WilliamBuell> ubuntu 9.10 desktop
<WilliamBuell> i am sure it must be a very simple command to delete /backup.tar.gz
<alabamahit> TheBox: done post 13. then on update-grub no error this time. Going to reboot. i think that might have fixed it. be right back. And thanks for your help it is very much appreciated.
<WilliamBuell> i dont understand why they make it SO difficult and obscure to delete certain files, or log in with super admin root power
<Shentino> What is backup.tar.gz anyway?
<Shentino> Does anything in ubuntu create it?
<alabamahit> well it didn't break nothign but didn't fix it either lol. going to read more in that topic
<bazhang> Shentino, sbackup
<WilliamBuell> I created it with a backup tutorial that puts the whole system to a tar
<WilliamBuell> I did find THIS -The rm (ReMove) command will delete any filename you specify. The rm -rf command will remove any directory you specify.
<TheBox> alabamahit: last try for me to help is post 18 same thread http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8262566&postcount=18
<Shentino> yeah, that's one reason you don't mess around as root.
<Shentino> you can fry your system in a hurry.
<WilliamBuell> SO I imagine I would go to terminal and use sudo rm /backup.tar.gz
<Shentino> but anyway, go into a terminal, sudo rm /backup.tar.gz
<Shentino> aye
<WilliamBuell> thanks Shentino
<alabamahit> will do thanks agian :)
 * TheBox crosses fingers
<WilliamBuell> I just now mounted my 4 gig mem stick, how would I COPY /backup.tar.gz to that mem stick
<WilliamBuell> since it would have to be a sudo command
<Shentino> hmm...
<Shentino> usually devices like that are mounted at /media
<Shentino> check there
<Shentino> you should be able to cp <source> <target location>
<Shentino> or just copy/paste with the file manager
<WilliamBuell> well, i am such a beginner, that i dont know how to reference the <target location?
<WilliamBuell> when i right click on the tar, it does not show i have permission to copy
<Shentino> odd...
<Shentino> ah, probably has protections on it
<WilliamBuell> i mean, if i could delete it or copy it in file manager, it would be a piece of cake
<Shentino> What does "ls /media" say?
<WilliamBuell> i am such a beginner, i am not certain but let me go to terminal and enter ls /media
<WilliamBuell> it gives me lots of useless info about usb1 usb2 usb3
<Shentino> heh
<Shentino> I'm stumped.  One of those should be your flash drive
<WilliamBuell> i wish there was a way to launch the file manager with root privileges
<WilliamBuell> this is all so hopeless, i have no easy understandable way to backup everything to a dvd or to a memory stick
<WilliamBuell> and now i am stuck with a huge undeletable /var/backup folder and an undeletabel /backup.tar.gz
<WilliamBuell> i wonder if I uninstall the simplebackup app, will it remove that backup folder
<WilliamBuell> someone was telling me how simple it is to restore ubuntu
<Shentino> aha
<Shentino> go to a terminal
<Shentino> $ sudo nautilus
<Shentino> and then use that one to do your drag & drops
<Shentino> that "sudo nautilus" will give you a root file manager
<maco> um thats in gnome
<Shentino> oops
<maco> i think you want "kdesu dolphin"
<Shentino> well, sudo something ;)
<maco> also, you shouldnt use "sudo" on graphical apps. its either "gksudo" or "kdesu"
<Shentino> but I'm a sudo wrestler
<WilliamBuell> i do have the one sudo rm /backup.tar.gz but i am terrified that it will somehow backfire and destroy my entire system
<Shentino> You can still copy it to your flash
<Shentino> are you using gnome or kde?
<WilliamBuell> how the heck can i copy it to my flash when i dont know how to refer to the flash drive in sudo
<maco> i would guess kde given the channel...
<maco> WilliamBuell: type the command "mount" by it self
<WilliamBuell> ok
<maco> and it should list where everything is on your system
<Shentino> will:  you use sudo to start the file manager, which then can handl ethe copy graphically
<WilliamBuell> mount gives me a lot of strange info
<Shentino> If you're using gnome, then type in "sudo nautilus", if kde, then type in "sudo dolphin".
<Shentino> Whatever window pops up afterwards you should be able to use to copy that file
<WilliamBuell> how would i start the file manager with sudo?
<WilliamBuell> ohhh sudo nautilus or sudo dolphin
<Shentino> aye
<TheBox> I was about to say he just told you
<WilliamBuell> that sudo nautilus worked for me, thanks
<WilliamBuell> that helps a lot
<Shentino> got the data onto your flash drive ok then?
<WilliamBuell> not enough room on flash, so I am experimenting with dvd
<Shentino> darn
<Shentino> dvds you have to burn
<Shentino> unless it's a prepared dvd-rw or something like that
<Shentino> how big is the file btw?
<WilliamBuell> the tar file is 1.6 gig
<Shentino> wait
<Shentino> wow...
<Shentino> um...did you back up the entire drive or just /home?
<Shentino> Anyway, now that you know how to get a root file manager, I'd suggest you back up just /home
<Shentino> everything else on an ubuntu system can be reinstalled from the CD
<Shentino> best of luck
<Shentino> I gotta go to bed now :P
<WilliamBuell> well, at least that sudo nautilus command got me into the file manager with the ability to delete that tar file
<WilliamBuell> so, thanks
<Williambuell> i just lost my whole system and could use some advice... it wont boot, it gives me message THE CONFIGURATION DEFAULTS FOR GNOME POWER MANAGER HAVE NOT BEEN INSTALLED
<Williambuell> what options do I have, or should I reinstall Ubuntu 9.10 from CD, and hope that my one system tar backup would bring things back
<Williambuell> I am on my Wubi Ubuntu on my other computer
<Williambuell> I wonder how or IF I could boot in RECOVERY Mode??
<Williambuell> because I did find some info about how to recover at this link http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-980711.html
<Williambuell> I can use the Ubuntu install to get into ubuntu without any changes to system
<Williambuell> so perhaps i could rescue my system from that?
<tessellation12> Hi, can anyone suggest a dark theme like oxygen? It's starting to hurt my eyes... @_@
<tmade> hello, somebody can tell me where the proxy settings are saved in (kubunto 9.1 on kde)
<maco> 9.10. its a 10 not a 1, for octoer
<maco> *october
<tmade> :-)
<tmade> yes...on 9.10
<tessellation12> can anyone suggest a qt theme like oxygen only darker?
<Williambuell> I lost my whole ubuntu system, so I am doing a re-install of Ubuntu from install cd, and I have one tar file backup which I can try to unzip
<Williambuell> if that tar does not restore, then I have all my notes as to what I have done the past week in my wordpress blog, so I will just have to recreate everything
<Williambuell> If I ever get my ubuntu REINSTALLED I want to learn of some reliable way to create a rescue disk, in case I lose the whole system again
<Williambuell> what is the address to the ubuntu off topic
<joshua> hi
<TheKro> Williambuell: Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Williambuell> thanks
<Waistless> Hi, im having an issue with audio: basically after an update, phonon keeps giving a tooltip saying the HDA Nvidia audio device does not work, and falling back to a device i dont use (ati hdmi). as a result, anything that's attatched to kde (like amarok, desktop sounds) has no sound. any ideas?
<Waistless> the configuration is as it should be, xine backend, no pulseaudio
<Waistless> although it still wants to list pulseaudio as a device ^^....
<tmade> how can i update kubuntu?
<FireCrotch> tmade: If you are looking to just fetch bug-fixes and security updates (as opposed to going from Kubuntu 9.04 to Kubuntu 9.10), you can do "sudo apt-get update" followed by "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<tmade> FireCrotch: thanks..that was the question
<FireCrotch> tmade: You can also use the graphical package manager, KPackageKit, if you prefer :)
<tmade> i prefer command line
<tmade> may it be that kubuntu 9.10 is quite buggy?
<tmade> e.g. knetworkmanager which doesn´t work!?
<tmade> how can i change to make ifup as default(instead of network-manager)?
<npinhao> Hi, I'm trying the 9.10 Netbook edition on a 901 ASUS eee. Unfortunately I'm having problems with the network...
<aomegax> tsimpson: are you there?
<aomegax> however I have a problem with initramfs...at boot hard disk isn't found
<npinhao> It seems that I can't connect the Wi-Fi with WPA/WPA2, only when I put my router in WEP...
<npinhao> Has anybody had that problem before?
<aomegax> yesterday I resolve this problem mounting my distro in live, but now it doesn't work again...
<sharpen047> hello all would someone mind helping me wiht sound? it keeps saying everying is "broken"i uninstalled pulse audio because it wasnt full duplex
<tje> Got a question here relating to sound in Kubuntu 9.10.
<tje> I've been all over Google w/ this and found one thing that helped, but has not complete corrected the problem.
<sharpen047> what is it tje
<tje> When I play sound, it is as if it's double-sampling the sound
<tje> like it'll play a fraction of a second of the sound, then play that same fraction again, then move on.
<sharpen047> meaning its laggy?
<tje> Yeah, I think that would be an appropriate term.
<tje> It started when I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10.
<sharpen047> did you try different settings in the panel?
<tje> I added "options snd-atiixp ac97_codec=0" to my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<tje> sharpen047, lemme try that now that I've rid myself of the codec timeout errors in dmesg(8)
<tje> sec
<sharpen047> tje you using pulse audio?
<tje> sharpen047, Yes.
<tje> Actually, no.
<sharpen047> haha
<sharpen047> what are you using
<tje> I thought I was...  I'm using ATI IXP AC97
<aomegax> why UUID doesn't identify my HDD?
<tje> Lemme test it w/ Pulse.
<sharpen047> thats the card tje
<sharpen047> youre using pulse audio
<aomegax> even in menu.lst and in fstab my root has the same UUID
<sharpen047> i am having problems with pulse myself
<sharpen047> my problems also started in karmic
<sharpen047> they updated the PA, EVERYONE i know is having probs iwth it
<tje> sharpen047,  I usually search google w/ site:.ubuntuforums.org and find fixes for any issues I've found.   Have you and/or those you know found solutions to the laggy audio?
<sharpen047> i had the laggy audi
<sharpen047> o
<sharpen047> i reinstalled pulse though command line
<sharpen047> and fixed the laggy but it wasnt full duplex( i could only play sound from one app at a time)
<tje> which packages are those?  Lemme see what I've got installed via dpkg and see if I can reinstall w/o taking out the whole system.
<sharpen047> so i removed that and now it says all my sound devices are broken.. but i can get sound out of one app the one i open first and then it breaks
<tje> So you suspect it's one of those that we'll just have to wait until Ubuntu releases fixed packages?
<sharpen047> kpackageman removes EVERYTHING lol
<sharpen047> i hope not
<tje> I don't know how to use any of those GUI package managers.   I've been using dpkg since I was a Debian 3.x user.
<sharpen047> this is rediculous
<sharpen047> unfortunately i love linux
<sharpen047> i just hate the problems like this
<sharpen047> i have it with everything, consistantly
<tje> Same here.   I wouldn't use anything else save for maybe MacOS, but I've been a desktop Linux user for 10 years.
<jussi01> sharpen047: simple fix, remove pulse audio
<jussi01> it isnt needed in kubuntu
<tje> jussi01,  and replace it with what per se?
<sharpen047> oh
<sharpen047> it is removed
<sharpen047> its gone
<Waistless> hi, i've got the backports in sources.list but no updates and packages like kdebase are still at version 4:4.3.2, how do I get them up to 4.3.3
<jussi01> sharpen047: so whats the issue now?
<Waistless> and I did do apt-get update
<sharpen047> jussi01, i start a program say wine.. then my analog device breaks in the little notification window at the bottom right, but i still have sound in wine
<sharpen047> until i close it
<sharpen047> Waistless, try #ubuntu there are more people there
<jussi01> sharpen047: what have you got in the config of wine?
<sharpen047> you are asking the options right? not what i have enabled?
<jussi01> sharpen047: please dont recomend #ubuntu for Kubuntu issues
<jussi01> !info kdebase | karmic-backports
<ubottu> karmic-backports: kdebase (source: kdebase): base applications from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<sharpen047> okay sorry :D
<jussi01> Waistless: Im pretty sure 4.3.3 is only in the experimental repo
<jussi01> (ie. the ppa)
<Waistless> oh wow, 4.3.3 is 4.3.2 in ubuntu language, nice :P
<sharpen047> jussi01, so are you asking what options i have?
<jussi01> Waistless: come again?
<Tm_T> jussi01: you used info factoid bit wrong
<jussi01> sharpen047: honestly, Im struggling to stay awake, but check the options there and google some. my brain is hardly functioning atm, Im sorry
<Waistless> jussi01: "KDE 4.3.3 for Karmic in the backports:" from topic channel, yet kdebase backports says 4.3.2
<Waistless> sorry, that confused me :P
<Tm_T> Waistless: hmm, let's see...
<jussi01> Waistless: hang on a moment
<sharpen047> jussi01, lol np :D thanks for trying though. google and the forums has been of no help to me :(
<jussi01> Waistless: the topic is wrong, see the link
<tje> Well, I'll keep hacking around on this sound issue off and on until I get it fixed.   It's 3:00 AM here in the -0600, so I'm going to have to catch some Z's.
* jussi01 changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala released! | Download your free Kubuntu 9.10 CD iso: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | For pressed CDs, please ask your LoCo Team | KDE 4.3.3 for Karmic in the Kubuntu PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.3 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
<tje> sharpen047,  Thanks for your suggestion about playing aorund w/ the sound options via the control panel.
<sharpen047> tje, look for me tomorrow
<tje> sharpen047,  Will do.   Thanks.
<sharpen047> np :D ill be looking too
<aomegax> sharpen047: can you help me?
<jussi01> sharpen047: I suggest filing a bug with your exact issue
<sharpen047> aomegax, i can try :D what do you need?
<aomegax> sharpen047: my UUID isn't found at boot so I have busybox
<sharpen047> do you have the exact error typed out?
<Maree> do you have the exact error typed out?
<aomegax> sharpen047: Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxx does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<Maree> sharpen047: Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxx does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<sharpen047> what are you trying to boot from?
<Maree> what are you trying to boot from?
<aomegax> Maree: sharpen047: yesterday i solved with update-initramfs
<Maree> Maree: sharpen047: yesterday i solved with update-initramfs
<aomegax> Mare
<Maree> Mare
<aomegax> Maree:  i boot my /root
<Maree> Maree:  i boot my /root
<sharpen047> i mean is it off of a hard drive or flash drive?
<Maree> i mean is it off of a hard drive or flash drive?
<aomegax> sharpen047: hdd
<Maree> sharpen047: hdd
<sharpen047> do you have the computer in front of you righ tnow?
<Maree> do you have the computer in front of you righ tnow?
<aomegax> yes
<Maree> yes
<sharpen047> type fdisk -l
<Maree> type fdisk -l
<aomegax> my / is ext3 while /boot ext2
<sharpen047> which has the boot flag?
<aomegax> sharpen047: it isn't a boot problem...i have 3 hdd...
<svetik> есть кто?
<aomegax> sharpen047: one moment I send you my boot information
<sharpen047> haha well when i had the problem i didnt have a boot flag selected
<sharpen047> aomegax, and im not very good with this im learning as im reading now :P
<holyguyver> If I am on a system with both kde 3 & 4 apps on it, what do I put into the terminal to start the kde4 theme manager?
<aomegax> sharpen047: ok
<sharpen047> you have to configure it to use kde4, i forgot how to do that though kdm i believe
<raj_>  GUYS if you have a crackling noise on a laptop with 9,10 try this and tell me if it worked for you thank you :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335045
<sharpen047> raj_, try that now
<raj_> for HDA laptop cards
<raj_> no problem
<holyguyver> If I am on a system with both kde 3 & 4 apps on it, what do I put into the terminal to start the kde4 theme manager?
<sharpen047> raj_, did you try the control panel in kde?
<sharpen047> aomegax, did you pastebin it?
<holyguyver> That is what I am asking for help getting to
<jussi01> holyguyver: systemsettings
<holyguyver> I need the terminal mand to get to the stuff
<svetik> maybe somebody explain me why after switch user in karmic kubuntu i can't switch on composite features(even if user hase administrators right)
<sharpen047> aomegax, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813090 have you been there?
<sharpen047> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> holyguyver: though you may need the full path
<holyguyver> no systemsettings is the kde3 one
<raj_> sharpen doesnt work .. if its an HDA u need to disable the power saver so the cracling goes away when u boot up
<holyguyver> I want to access the kde4 one
<jussi01> holyguyver: /usr/share/kde4/apps/systemsettings
<sharpen047> jussi01, to the rescue!
<sharpen047> raj_, did it work for you?
<raj_> yes
<holyguyver> bash: /usr/share/kde4/apps/systemsettings: No such file or directory
<raj_> if your on ubuntu use ur texteditor not gedit on the code
<raj_> kubuntu
<jussi01> holyguyver: "locate systemsettings" and find it :D
<raj_> gedit is for ubuntu .. im not suure what u use for kubuntu
<svetik> and other noise i here in my nootbooks speakers...
<jussi01> raj_: kate is the gedit equivalent
<sharpen047> raj_,  i have duplex problems with my sound atm haha im thinking thats what crackling is
<holyguyver> jussi01, perhaps this /opt/kde-nightly/bin/systemsettings ?
<jussi01> holyguyver: ahh, yeah, maybe. you have kde4 from the nightly ppa then?
<holyguyver> I guess so
<jussi01> thats got to be well ancient.
<jussi01> holyguyver: are you not on karmic ?
<holyguyver> I am on Jaunty
<raj_> sharpen .. if you have an HDA card the new power saver in 9.10 breaks it and makes it crackle
<jussi01> right
<sharpen047> raj_, let me see if its an hda card
<sharpen047> a*
<sharpen047> it IS a hda card, but when i uninstalled PA it didnt crackle anymore. wel for one use anyway.. i dont currently have sound
<lbt> hi. Jaunty Q.  When I press Alt-Tab the wm just switches to the next window in the cycle. I have Desktop  effects enabled and I select box switch.  Any ideas?
<jussi01> sharpen047: have you restarted your sound after removing pulse?
<sharpen047> jussi01, yes
<holyguyver> jussi01, yap /opt/kde-nightly/bin/systemsettings worked, thanks.
<jussi01> holyguyver: great
<holyguyver> gut now it creates a different problem
<jussi01> lbt: do you have anothe effect enabled also?
<sharpen047> jussi01, if i restart again i will have sound until i open a program that program and that program only will have sound, if i close it the system needs a reboot to have sound again
<holyguyver> it opened up the system settings thing, but it is a blank grey window, so I still cannot change the theme from it.
<jussi01> sharpen047: and you are certain you removed pulse?
<lbt> jussi01: not in "Window Management"
<sharpen047> jussi01, i removed pulse but i dont know if i removed EVERYTHING because the system is saying pulseis broken and i should remove it(but it syas that about my alsa one too )
<jussi01> holyguyver: the old nightly ppa is definately not supported. If I may suggest an upgrade/reinstall, karmic is _much_ better
<holyguyver> Well that is not an option for me at the moment
<jussi01> sharpen047: sudo apt-get remove --puge pulseaudio
<sharpen047> puge? purge?
<aomegax> sharpen047: it doesn't work for me
<jussi01> holyguyver: seems to me youve a pretty broken system, which is nearly impossible to support. :/
<jussi01> sharpen047: sorry
<holyguyver> So do you know how I can access the theme manager?
<holyguyver> it shouldn't be that hard to tell me a cammand line to access the theme manager
<jussi01> holyguyver: unles you fix systemsettings, then I dont think you can
<jussi01> holyguyver: the theme manager is part of systemsettigns
<sharpen047> jussi01, Package pulseaudio is not installed, so not removed
<holyguyver> well shouldn't there be a non gui way?
<sharpen047> aomegax, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1127779   <<< for someone whos UUIDs match
<jussi01> holyguyver: its very hardd, as it seems everything you have is in non standard locations
<holyguyver> No, just my KDE4 :p
<jussi01> holyguyver: may I ask why the upgrade is out of the question atm?
<sollie> hi there
<sharpen047> hello
<holyguyver> jussi01, it also probably doesn't help the locations in that I have been doing inplace upgrades since like Dapper :p
<jussi01> holyguyver: ouchies..
<holyguyver> So honestly upgrading might not be as good for me as a clean install :p
<sharpen047> jussi01, according to kpackagekit pulse is still installed, but apt-get says otherwise
<aomegax> sharpen047: I have already done apt-get upgrade but nothing
<jussi01> sharpen047: have you sudo apt-get update'ed since?
<sharpen047> aomegax,  that is just to complete the "fix" the first post has the commands
<holyguyver> jussi01, but now that I know where my KDE4 is, it shouldn't be that hard for me to guess the correct cammand path now, so what is the non-gui way of chanign the kde4 theme?
<sharpen047> jussi01, i just did and it says they are still installed on kpk
<jussi01> holyguyver: Ive no ide tbh. ANd I am dead tired, so I really dont feel like searching google when I think you might be quite capable of doing that ;)
<holyguyver> jussi01, Alright, thank you for your help :)
<sharpen047> jussi01, alright i found it, pulse is gone but the plugins, utils and plugins are still installed, i cant uninstall without removing everything installed atm
<sharpen047> plugins utils and extensions... im tired too :P
<lbt> jussi01: I disabled all other effects and there's no change (in alt-tab behaviour)
<lbt> I'm using openGL, not Xrender BTW
<jussi01> lbt: which wm are you using?
<lbt> normal kde so kwin I guess
<jussi01> hrm
<jussi01> curious
<lbt> *nod*
<lbt> this is a fairly vanilla (and new) ubuntu jaunty install
<jussi01> lbt: why jaunty?
<aomegax> sharpen047: in fstab can I have the same partition mounted in 2 point?
<lbt> local setup for a group here - we did it just b4 karmic launched
<lbt> plan to upgrade in new year - we have a deadline looming so not now :)
<c0nfus3d> Hi All, i am trying to add a menu to KDE for a command line tool (for example) dig - however, it is asking for [sudo] password - can i skip this or prompt in any way?
<jussi01> lbt: ok, so tell me exactly what happens when you hit alt+tab
<sharpen047> aomegax, haha how did you find that out? what command?
<lbt> it cylces between all non-iconised windows - ie each comes to the fg in turn
<jussi01> lbt: and no thumbs in the middle of the screen?
<lbt> no
<jussi01> ok, thats the only bit missing, the rest is how it works.
<lbt> that's what I want . and to include iconised windows on the current desktop
<Tomz> Hello. can someone help? I need to be able to print via network from this kubuntu machine to my Windows machine down stairs. The windows machine is already set up for network printing as I am able to print with my windows laptop, but how do I configure this linux machine to see the printers on the other machine?
<jussi01> lbt: perhaps try cover switch to see if its the desktop effects being evil?
<lbt> tried that :)
<lbt> tried again with no other effects
<lbt> and same
<jussi01> lbt: and you are sure you have correct drivers installed and the little enable desktop effects switch clicked?
<lbt> yes - translucency and other effects work when enabled
<jussi01> lbt: I cant suggest anything other than file a bug at this point. sorry
<Tomz> Hello. can someone help? I need to be able to print via network from this kubuntu machine to my Windows machine down stairs. The windows machine is already set up for network printing as I am able to print with my windows laptop, but how do I configure this linux machine to see the printers on the other machine?
<lbt> jussi01: OK - thanks for trying...
<jussi01> Tomz: go to http://localhost:631 - its fairly simple to configure
<Tomz> jussi01 thanks, Ill check that out :)
<Tomz> jussi01 im fairly new to this. I dont really know what to do...
<jussi01> Tomz: you are on karmic?
<Tomz> jussi01 yep, I think so. its kubuntu 9.10.. the new one
<jussi01> Tomz: so, you have that config page up?
<Tomz> jussi01 Yep
<jussi01> just click admin (at the top) and add printer.
<jussi01> it should be fairly self explanitory from there
<Tomz> Adding Printers and Classes ?
<Tomz> OH
<Tomz> I see
<Tomz> sorry
<jussi01> :)
<Tomz> Looking for printers...
<aomegax> one people helps me to solve my damned problem?
<Tomz> Meh. jussi01, its still searching for Printers and it hasn't found any :(
<Tomz> jussi01 pretty sure its not finding any
<^kenhoob-it1> hello
<^kenhoob-it1> can I use kde4 with ubuntu 8.04?
<^kenhoob-it1> how can I install it?
<^kenhoob-it1> help
<^kenhoob-it1> hello amichair
<c0nfus3d> can anybody guide me with the following:l, i am trying to add a menu to KDE for a command line tool (for example) dig - however, it is asking for [sudo] password - can i skip this or prompt in any way?
<amichair> c0nfus3d: maybe try "kdesudo <command>", which should prompt for the password via gui
<c0nfus3d> i want to avoid that password prompting amichair
<c0nfus3d> or can i add that password through the kde menu editor or any option?
<amichair> c0nfus3d: if it's a command that requires root priviledges, there's no way around it...
<^kenhoob-it1> amichair is kde4 stable
<^kenhoob-it1> ?
<Tm_T> ^kenhoob-it1: is
<c0nfus3d> thanks amichair
<aomegax> :( nothing!
<aomegax> don't work!
<aomegax> uff
<kavurt> ^kenhoob-it1: upgrade to karmic. karmic is perfect. better than hardy.
<aomegax> kavurt: yes? upgrade to karmic doesn't work for me! damned problem with initramfs
<aomegax> kavurt: yesterday i have solved when i did apt-get upgrade after mounting my distro in live...but now the same problem
<aomegax> kavurt: can you help me?
<kavurt> aomegax: what  did you do and what happened?
<aomegax> kavurt: -.- now it works...
<aomegax> kavurt: at boot hdd isn't found...a problem with UUID
<aomegax> kavurt: i have busybox
<aomegax> kavurt: again it doesn't work
<kavurt> what have you done?
<aomegax> kavurt: I have done upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10...at boot it doesn't work
<aomegax> kavurt: i have alert /dev/disk/by-uuid/UUID does not exist
<kavurt> so you have problem with grub, I guess?
<aomegax> kavurt: yesterday I did update-initramfs and apt-get upgrade and it works, but tomorrow again...before i did rootdelay=60 and works...restart and doesn't work
<aomegax> kavurt: i don't know...UUID of hdd is the same in menu.lst and in fstab
<kavurt> now what os are you on aomegax?
<^kenhoob-it1> what's the difference between the packets kubuntu-desktop and kde?
<aomegax> 9.10
<aomegax> kavurt: the problem is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813090
<^kenhoob-it1> is it the same thing using kubuntu or kde?
<aomegax> kubuntu
<aomegax> yes
<aomegax> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde without gnome
<aomegax> ubuntu is gnome
<KjetilK> I had my one-year-old on my lap, and she tends to find keyboard shortcuts I'm not aware of... :-) Now, she changed the timezone of the panel clock, and I can't get it back to the local default... Back in the day, it used to be easy to set it to any of the configured timezones, but now I can't find it...
<Tm_T> KjetilK: you have the default clock?
<aomegax> kavurt: nothing?
<Tm_T> KjetilK: and thats btw why I dont allow my daughter to touch keyboard (:
<KjetilK> :-)
<Drunkpunk1> no probs with screen res until two days a go now cant set above 800x600, reinstalled driver, downgraded driver, reinstalled old driver all attempts to google the solution have failed any help much appreciated
<Drunkpunk1> (hey all bt)!)
<Drunkpunk1> btw*
<KjetilK> Tm_T, yeah, I guess I have to make sure she doesn't
<amichair> KjetilK: k-menu->system settings->Date&Time
<Tm_T> KjetilK: does rightclicking give you "digital clock settings" option?
<Dazzler> hi
<KjetilK> Tm_T, yeah
<KjetilK> amichair, everything there is OK
<Tm_T> KjetilK: there's timezones?
<Dazzler> how to configure my account in kopete?
<KjetilK> yeah, and it says default "local"
<Dazzler> its not connecting to the server
<Tm_T> KjetilK: hmm, so if you use scrollwheel on top of clock...
<amichair> KjetilK: if everything's set right and it ain't, something's wrong :-)
<amichair> KjetilK: maybe try setting them to something else, applyting, and setting back?
<KjetilK> Tm_T, aha, that's it! :-)
<Tm_T> KjetilK: nice (:
<Drunkpunk1> any advice on how to adjust xconf or nvidia or both from terminal?
<KjetilK> heh, so it was the mouse and not a keyboard shortcut :-)
<KjetilK> thanks a lot!
<amichair> Tm_T: scrollwheel where?
<Tm_T> amichair: over the clock, it switches timezone from the set you have enabled
<KjetilK> it used to be a menu on right-clicking
<amichair> Tm_T: oh, I guess I have only one so it doesn't :-) but good to know!
<Tm_T> KjetilK: scroll has been there long time too (:
<KjetilK> it is actually a very nice feature when you collaborate or travel across timezones
<amichair> strangely enough, if I click the wheel over the clock, a little stickit plasmoid icon is added to the panel.
<amichair> s/stickit/post-it/
<KjetilK> heh, everyone should have a one-year-old to teach them about new features ;-)
<KjetilK> she taught me about pushing the mouse up to the left-upper corner too :-)
<Tm_T> amichair: that's paste
<amichair> Tm_T: past of what? I haven't touched a postit plasmoid in weeks
<Tm_T> amichair: you have something in primary selection, so you paste something to plasma -> it does something for it
<Tm_T> possibly
<Tm_T> that's how it should do anyway, even more and better in incoming 4.4 release
<amichair> Tm_T: I see... if I do it on the desktop it opens a full postit note with clipboard contents. still a bit strange, but now I get it :-)
<amichair> Tm_T: although it's messed up when on the panel
<Tm_T> amichair: I'm not surprised (:
<KjetilK> BTW, is there a "what you should know about KDE 4.3 Desktop to be an efficient user" tutorial somewhere?
<KjetilK> there appears to be a lot of new cool features for daily usage, but I'm working pretty much like I did with fvwm back in the day...
<amichair> I'm not sure u can be an efficient user just yet, but here's hoping for an awesome kde 4.4 :-)
<Tm_T> KjetilK: tell me if you find one (;)
<amichair> there's kubuntuguide.org which is great, but it's more about installing/configuring things that shotcuts and the like
<amichair> s/that/than
<KjetilK> right
<amichair> I think my keyboard is going bad. or neurons.
<WilliamBuell> I lost my entire Ubuntu system around midnight, and I just spent 6 hours reinstalling it from scratch and adding apps
<^peter^> WilliamBuell   well you made good time.   including all updates etc ...
<kavurt> WilliamBuell: why did you lose entire system?
<amin007110> #kubuntu-ir
<amin007110> oops
<pinkgothic> *tentative timid wave* Hi, guys, I'm trying to get Kubuntu to prompt me for my SSH key pass on login. I've apt-get'ed ssh-askpass to no avail. I'm thinking I probably have to tell ssh-add to actually -use- it, but I have no idea how to do that.
<pinkgothic> Is this even the right place to ask that kind of question or is it too specific for this channel's scope? *genuinely doesn't know, sorry*
<WilliamBuell> i am a beginner pinkgothic wish i could help you, i lost my entire ubuntu install because of faulty backup procedure, and have spent past 6 hours reinstalling from scratch
<pinkgothic> WilliamBuell: Ouuuuuch! Good luck with that. D:
<Tm_T> pinkgothic: hmmm
<Tm_T> pinkgothic: you mean when you login using ssh?
<WilliamBuell> well, i made ELABORATE notes of each thing I did during days of install at my http://williambuell.wordpress.com blog so it went much smoother
<Tm_T> pinkgothic: or login locally?
<pinkgothic> Tm_T: I've uploaded my keys to several locations to do away with password prompts, but the shell still prompts me for my SSH key passphrase, so I've put ssh-add into Kubuntu's autostart, apt-get'ed ssh-askpass, but it's not prompting me at start. Still asks for my key passphrase when I try to log in to the sites I copied my SSH keys to.
<pinkgothic> Login locally, to answer the question.
<Tm_T> pinkgothic: you use ssh key only when login using ssh, it's ssh key afterall
<Tm_T> pinkgothic: hmmmm, ok, actually, I'm not sure I understood what you said, let me reread for a moment (:
<pinkgothic> Yes. But our SVN asks for my SSH password at several locations and it makes working with it a chore, so I've ssh-copy-id'ed my SSH key to it. It no longer prompts for my SSH password. My shell just asks me for my SSH key passphrase.
<pinkgothic> It does it each time my SSH password is requested, though, so there's no net gain at all. Hence wanting to have ssh-add at start-up.
<pinkgothic> Right now I can ssh-add on console for the session, of course, that helps.
<Tm_T> pinkgothic: I think what you need is ssh-agent
<pinkgothic> Ooh. Let me check if I have that.
<pinkgothic> Looks like I do. Let me see if I can get somewhere with that. Thanks so far, Tm_T!
<Tm_T> pinkgothic: hmmm, make sure you don't have seahorse running or causing problems other way
<pinkgothic> Pardon the newbism, but what is seahorse and how would I check whether it's running? :<
<Tm_T> !info seahorse
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 663 kB, installed size 8472 kB
<Tm_T> it's some kind of tool to hold and manage gpg keys and stuff, I have seen it causing trouble in KDE-side too ):
<pinkgothic> Well, there's no commandline program of that name, so I guess I don't have it...
<pinkgothic> All right, more newbism. (Sorry. T_T) What should I be doing with ssh-agent? It sounds like a daemon, put putting it into autostart does nothing.
<pinkgothic> but^
 * pinkgothic even put it into autostart followed by ssh-add, which the man page (the way I read it) suggests to be necessary.
<pinkgothic> (For reference, ssh-askpass is still installed)
<pinkgothic> Ohoh. Oh. I may be being stupid. Hold on.
<kevin_> Hi, I have a little question. I'm busy remastering a live cd of kubuntu, and I need to make sure the mounting of usb devices is not allowed anymore for the normal live user. Does anyone have a clue how to achieve this?
<coldserver> Anyone here have Kate installed? I need a small favor... need to send me the python.xml file inside "/usr/share/kde4/apps/katepart/syntax"
<jussi01> coldserver:
<jussi01> http://pastebin.com/f1055c846
<coldserver> thanks!
<pinkgothic> Tm_T: Got help from my local Linux guru. Just so you know, the answer was to put "export SSH_ASKPASS=/usr/bin/ssh-askpass" followed by "ssh-add" into a bash-shebanged file in ".kde/Autostart" (executable, of course). Trying to autostart the commands individually didn't work for me (system was probably doing it in the wrong order?). Now it prompts me at startup. :) Glee!
<Tm_T> pinkgothic: weird, interesting but weird
<pinkgothic> Thanks again for your help, though. Much appreciated!
<pinkgothic> Have a great day. :)
<Guest60073> hello
<Guest60073> does anyone know of shell scripting
<Guest60073> i want to get an array of names from a webpage with ereg or similar so i can use each one?
<Guest60073> im stumped
<yofel> Guest60073: what shell? bash?
<Guest60073> yeah
<yofel> Guest60073: then the best place to ask would be in #bash ;)
<karl__> Hello! Can anyone help me with mountall error? :) (error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libudev.so.0: invalid ELF header)
<bodom> Hi there
<bodom> I'm looking for a safe way to installa amarok 2.2.1 on mu kubuntu
<noisemaker> hello hello
<noisemaker> i would like some help with fdisk
<noisemaker> anyone please?
<noisemaker> thanks
<aftertaf> me too, hddd just died on me
<aftertaf> what you want to know on fdisk ?
<noisemaker> well
<noisemaker> i have two hard disks
<noisemaker> one with windows  and one with kubuntu
<noisemaker> and i would like to partition the one with windows
<noisemaker> but fdisk doesnt give me the option to give gb
<aftertaf> ahh.
<aftertaf> install parted
<aftertaf> it has a command UNIT to choose unints you want to use
<noisemaker> i prefer fdisk
<noisemaker> its more linux
<noisemaker> xexe
<bodom> noisemaker: on fdisk, to specify the size on GB instead of blcks, just append G after the number
<bodom> noisemaker: i.e. size 500G
<aftertaf> ahh :)
<noisemaker> i create a primary partition?
<aftertaf> anyone good at trying to recover a disk that worked yesterday and stopped this mornng ?
<Aldaron> noisemaker: you came to #linuxhelp to ask a question, and then part in *3* minutes?!?
<Tm_T> Aldaron: päev
<bodom> aftertaf: step1: make a disk image with dd, if dd fails use ddrescue, then work on that image
<noisemaker> when i give the command n starts with the numbers to partition to start and never ends
<Aldaron> Tm_T: hyvää
 * WilliamBuell is away: Gone away for now
<aftertaf> when i run fdisk, doenst even see trhe disk
<Aldaron> noisemaker: anyway, if you can't bother to wait a while for an answer, please stay away. That's all
<aftertaf> BIOS sees it, but dmesg says buffer IO error logical block 0
<noisemaker> of course...
<noisemaker> great thanks
<bodom> aftertaf: mhhh most probably your HD is fscked'off
<aftertaf> crap! thought so
<bodom> aftertaf: i guess you'll need professional HD recovery service
<noisemaker> sorry i am trying to be  as accurate as i can
<bodom> noisemaker: exactly, what are you tring to do?
<noisemaker> hey
<bodom> aftertaf: if even the bois doesn't recognizes your HD, then it' s big trouble
<noisemaker> i am trying to partition the hard disk that has windows with fdisk
<aftertaf> bodom: bios recognizes it, but nothing else does.
<bodom> noisemaker: and wich partitions do you want to create?
<bodom> aftertaf: and can you read something usign ddrescue?
<noisemaker> the disk has sda1 ,sda2
<noisemaker> i want to partition sda1
<aftertaf> not yet tried, dont know how to...
<aftertaf> used testdisk and it sees no partitons, just bad blocks
<aftertaf> booting to live cd now
<bodom> noisemaker: you'r making a mistake: sda1 IS a partition
<bodom> noisemaker: The disk is sda, sda1 and sda2 are partitions
<noisemaker> yess
<noisemaker> is the main and i want to resize it to put fedora there
 * WilliamBuell is back.
<aftertaf> you guys want a coffee while it boots ?? :)
<bodom> aftertaf: http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html
<noisemaker> fdisk says iit is already defined
<aftertaf> ok will look ;)
<noisemaker> if i delete it am i loosing windows?
<bodom> noisemaker: so you want to resize the windows partition using linux fdisk?
<noisemaker> exactly
<bodom> noisemaker: you can't
<bodom> noisemaker: to resize a windows partition, use a windows partition tool from windows
<noisemaker> of course...
<noisemaker> silly question
<noisemaker> thanks a lot
<bodom> noisemaker: np, you'r welcome
<noisemaker> Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.  (what about this message?)
<noisemaker> this is at sda1 disk
<bodom> noisemaker: it's a bit complicated, check this url http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.hardware/2008-03/msg00016.html
<noisemaker> :-)
<noisemaker> thanks friend
<noisemaker> a lot
<bodom> np
<aftertaf> bodom: help :)
<savisaar2> does anyone have the issue of some keys stoping working such as DEL
<aftertaf> i just opened up my PC, tapped on the bad HDD softly with my fingers, and now its booting
<aftertaf> i think ill make a backup while its working ;)
<savisaar2> i need to know how to fix this issue
<aftertaf> gkrellm shows it with 35°C, which is far from bad, right?
<bodom> aftertaf: O_o
<aftertaf> yeah
<aftertaf> my thoughs exactly !
<bodom> aftertaf: quick, quick, make a backup!
<aftertaf> yeah
<aftertaf> i think the hdd is fscked
<aftertaf> very weird way of doing things though . . . . ;
<bodom> aftertaf: I had forgot the good old method: "Where in doubt, use an hammer..."
<aftertaf> :D
<aftertaf> a smal ltoffee hammer with felt wrapped on it
<aftertaf> and if that fails a good slapping ;)
<bodom> rotfl
<aftertaf> basically : woke up at midday, booted PC to kde... no network, which is weird...
<aftertaf> so i went to gnome, which connected the wifi ok..... but then has a panel panic and left me with 2 icons on the desktop
<aftertaf> i ALT-F1'ed, and conldn't log in, cgave me read errors instead of password prompt
<aftertaf> so i hardreset with the button
<aftertaf> and then you kow the rest
<bodom> aftertaf: i had you same issue long time ago
<bodom> that's why i always use raid now
<bodom> (and ackup, obviously)
<aftertaf> raid 1?
<aftertaf> mirroring?
<bodom> raid 1 o 5, dependind on the hardware
<aftertaf> and the $$$
<aftertaf> :)
<bodom> sorry for typos, I'm dislessic today
<bodom> drives are become cheap
<aftertaf> true
<bodom> you can get a TB for few €
<aftertaf> think ill go now to the shop and spend more money
<aftertaf> again
<aftertaf> :)
<bodom> hehe
<bodom> I suggest you to check rsync for remote backup too
 * WilliamBuell is away: Gone away for now
<bodom> you can easily configure it and make it scheduled with cron
<aftertaf> yeah, was thinking of doing that before i killed my data partiton and 30G of music 2 weeks ago
<aftertaf> :))))
<aftertaf> in MB BIOS sata settings, whats difference between IDE native and AHCI ?
<bodom> man, you are recidive :P
<aftertaf> bit stuck on box space for RAID right now :(
<bodom> IDE native: put SATA controller in PATA-compatible mode (/dev/hdx)
<bodom> AHCI: use true SATA stack (/dev/sdx)
<bodom> if you'r using lastest kubuntu, AHCI should be the better choice
<aftertaf> ok thx
<aftertaf> its rebooting :)
<aftertaf> ok. will setup backups of everything in tripartite, and see what happens :)
<aftertaf> thx for your support, cu around ;)
<zoggy> sorry to ask a bunch of questions, but how can i get php syntax highlighting for .m2 files please. i've added the *.m2 under the window / preferences / content type / Text / PHP Content Type but the file has no syntax highlighting, i've googled around. please please could someone give me the slap of knowledge, thanks!
<savisaar2> can someone help me....i have issue wih\
<tom_> hi guys....   short question about kate:   is it possible to configure kate somehow to always us an already open session, when opening a new file?  and use a new tab within that session?  I know this is possble via commandline.. but there must be some way to do this at a "single" place for all text files that are opened by defulat with kate
<bodom> tom_: check session options, it should be
<tom_> bodom:  actually...  if you are refering to the "session management" under settings->configure  there is no option there to do this..
<tom_> I am on kde 4.3.2  if that helps
<bodom> tom_: setting -> config -> sessions
<tom_> thats right bodom  there are only 3 options:
<tom_> > Behavior on application start up
<tom_>   >*Start new session
<tom_>   >*Load Last-used Session
<tom_>   >*Manually choose a session
<FloodBotK2> tom_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bodom> tom_: load last used session doesn't work as expected for you?
<tom_> actually .. not really..  i mean if I close all running instances of kate and then start kate again I will get my last saved session, that's right.  but If I load a file while another instance of kate is still running I would like that file to be opened in the already running instance instead of a new one
<tom_> bodom: ...
<bodom> tom_: i understand. you have to investigate dolphin settings and change the command line used when a file is opened with kate
<bodom> tom_: then add something in the command line to tell kate to don't open a new window
<tom_> bodom: I know the commandline option is "-u"   and I could theoretically change that setting in the "file associations" settings of kde but that would not be very pratical, since I would need to change the seetting for dozens of files types...
<K350> It seems like my kubuntu karmic starts upp with old sessions. Where and how can I adjust that?
<th3_b0b> Hi! I'm running Kubuntu Karmic with the default KDE 4 version (4.3.2, is it?) on an ASUS Notebook with an intel CoreDuo Prozessor. Now, when the system boots, it enters "Performance"-Mode but the cpu governor remains "ondemand". When I set it to "performance" manually via "cpufreq-set -c {0,1} -g performance", all is fine. But if I then enter battery mode an reenter ac-power mode, the governor is back in "ondemand".... any ideas?
<Tm_T> th3_b0b: try see your settings in systemsettings
<Tm_T> th3_b0b: the advanced tab and there's "powerdevil"
<doleyb> th3_b0b: I have mostly the same problem... and no solution yet.
<th3_b0b> Tm_T: would that be in the "System" area or in the "Advanced Usersettings" area? I'm running on german locale...
<Tm_T> th3_b0b: system, I guess
<th3_b0b> Tm_T: Ok, so there I can open the settings I also see when selecting "More.." in the Plasma-Applet for Power-Profile control. All seems to be right there...
<Tm_T> th3_b0b: hmmm, interesting
<Tm_T> th3_b0b: other than that, I cannot say
<th3_b0b> doleyb: In how far "mostly"? Did you manage to bring your system up dircetly into (real) "performance" mode?
<doleyb> th3_b0b: No I didn't get it working right yet, and my problem is a little different.  It's stuck on a frequency range of 800-800, instead of 800-1800 like it should be.  I can't even change it on commandline yet.
<th3_b0b> Tm_T: Ok... Thx anyway
<th3_b0b> doleyb: Oh, ok
<doleyb> th3_b0b: Note that you can enter a commandline to execute whenever your power adapted is plugged in or out.
<th3_b0b> doleyb: Yes, sure... But I wonder mostly why automatic switching from "performance" to "ondemand" is working but not the other way round...
<K350> Some KDE apps don't have the same color sheme or themes that I use in my kubuntu 9.10. Why is that and what can I do to adjust it?
<InforMed> Hi!
<InforMed> Every time I suspend my pc and resume I have no tray icon sound control
<InforMed> can someone help-me?
<michael23> witam wszystkich
<michael23> pomoze ktos?
<at1as> What happened to "Troubleshoot IMAP Cache" in Kmail/Kontact in 9.10?
<maco> its still there
<maco> right click on a folder, go to Properties, and its on the maintenance tab
<at1as> how?  Right click doesn't bring it up?
<at1as> ahhhh
<maco> yeah, it moved
<at1as> thanks
<at1as> it looked like Akonadi didn't support my DIMAP setups...  but fell back to "old stuff"
<at1as> is there a way to use pure Akonadi for this?
<at1as> something I
<at1as> 'm missing?
<savisaar2> issues with some keys not working can someone help me please?
<savisaar2> sometimes works...sometimes doesnt
<savisaar2> specificallyy....shift...del...caps
<savisaar2> i cant fix this....can someone help
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Tank__> must get popcorn for the show
<InforMed> HI! I suspend the pc and when I resume I have no kmix tray icon... I need to restar it manually... ANy way to make it start automatically when resume from suspend?
<DixTrex> hello everyone..
<DixTrex> k, I have a problem with Karmic
<BluesKaj> !ask | DixTrex
<ubottu> DixTrex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DixTrex> Network manager not working properly, so I un-installed it, and re-installed with Package manager
<DixTrex> Now network manager is not loading at startup
<DixTrex> what is the terminal command, and how to I get it to start everytime at startup
<DixTrex> ubottu, thanx for the info
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DixTrex> anyone/
<DixTrex> perhaps too early in the morning....
<BluesKaj> DixTrex, I'm not a fan of network manager , I use wicd
<BluesKaj> on my laptop
<BluesKaj> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<DixTrex> BluesKaj, just my luck, lol
<DixTrex> BluesKaj, can you run VPN on vicd?
<DixTrex> pptp to be more exact
<BluesKaj> dunno , I use ssh
<BluesKaj> DixTrex,  I set up my wired -eth0 desktop on /etc/network/interfaces , instead of using a network manager with this tutorial, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<BluesKaj> anyway , it's time for my daily walk ..bb in an hr or so
<nusanet> .......................
<xerosis> does anyone know where I could start debugging a problem where suspend from KMenu doesn't work but does from command-line? It worked in previous versions of Kubuntu too
<mister_roboto> xerosis: you could look for differences in the actual command being run via menu vs via command line
<mister_roboto> xerosis: and maybe some info shows up in /var/log/messages?
 * WilliamBuell is back.
<Finswimmer> Hello, I have a Acer TravelMate 4000, Kubuntu 9.10 and a not working battery-status. It is said, that I need "Smart Battery System". There is acpi_sbs. But how can I activate it in Kubntu?
<bodom> Finswimmer: check system settings window
<Finswimmer> bodom: What exactly should I check there? The Battery Indicator is always 17%. (or less if I unplug the Laptop). So there PowerDevil thinks it must turn off the Laptop.
<bodom> FireCrotch: so it's a dirrefent issue
<Finswimmer> (It is the laptop of my gf using Kubuntu. I use Gentoo, so I know Linux quite good). But with this Battery System of Acer I am working for the first time.
<bodom> Finswimmer: so it's a different issue
<bodom> Finswimmer: it should be linux kernel / acpi related, not specifically to kubuntu
<Finswimmer> bodom: Hmm. dmesg|grep -i bat gives me: ACPI: Smart Battery System (SBS0): Battery Slot [Bat1] (battery present).
<lovre> i have a bluetooth stick, how do i work with it? I plugged it in, and nothing happens
<Finswimmer> But it shows ther wrong capacity.
<lovre> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bodom> Finswimmer: acpi -v ?
 * WilliamBuell is away: Gone away for now
<Finswimmer> bodom: Battery 1: Full, 99% \n Battery 1: design capasity 3903mAh, last full capacity 673mAh = 17%
<Finswimmer> bodom: Battery 1: Full, 99% \n Battery 1: design capasity 3903mAh, last full capacity 673mAh = 17%
<Finswimmer> uh. sorry.
<bodom> FireCrotch: mhhh... looks like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=306004
<bodom> Finswimmer: but there isn't a solutions in the thread
<bodom> Finswimmer: sorry, I dunno how to help
<Finswimmer> bodom: Thank you very much. At least I know that acpi is working "correctly" (almost).
<bodom> Finswimmer: you'r welcome
<Recnammorcen> any1 can help me with my wlan connection?
<kostas> snigelgr ?
<kostas> kanenas ellinas edo re pedia?
<MTGap_> I'm looking for a n64 emulator that works good and is qt. I can only find gtk
<BluesKaj> !gr | kostas
<ubottu> kostas: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<lovre> !kdebluetooth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdebluetooth
<lovre> !kbluetooth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbluetooth
<D-coy> ja! la m4v y su infección anal aca andan xD
<lovre> how do i know if im using kdebluetooth4?
<bazhang> !es | D-coy
<ubottu> D-coy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<D-coy> bazhang, ok :)
<strudell> i'm here again
<strudell> Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<strudell> Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<strudell> Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<FloodBotK3> strudell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<K350> Some kde applications don't have or use the same colorshme or themes as I usualy have in m ykubuntu karmic. If they're not kde4 maybe? Eitherway. why is that and how can I adjust this?
<DixTrex> Q: if i wanted to copy my network-manager files and config from live CD to my system files, what do I need to copy?
<MTGap_> the .kde in the home directory
<MTGap_> It's a hidden directory
<sharpen047> hey, would anyone know how to stop wines sound from being all jittery with alsa?( if i kill pulse audio it works find but PA respawns)
<devilsadvocate> MTGap_, sure .kde contains network manager files?
<MTGap_> I don't see why not....
<MTGap_> I guess you could also copy .local to be safe
<DixTrex> so... there's a hidden folder for network manager
<DixTrex> in home dir
<devilsadvocate> DixTrex, that folder contains _all_ kde related config stuff
<devilsadvocate> all / most
<devilsadvocate> DixTrex, if its just network manager couldnt you just redo the thing in your install?
<MTGap_> Yes, so when you start your normal session you should load up what you currently have on the live cd
<DixTrex> it doen't do it.., lol
<devilsadvocate> DixTrex, somehow that seems saner to me, unless you have an insanely complex network config that takes a half hour to setup
<DixTrex> re-installed through packet manager, and now network manager will not load
<devilsadvocate> DixTrex, so that sounds like a totally different headache
<DixTrex> devilsadvocate, you would think, but just a basic dhcp setup that does not load
<DixTrex> devilsadvocate, loads fine in live cd, and recovery mode, but not under regular account
<DixTrex> devilsadvocate, tried to install other network-manager support files, but since no network
<DixTrex> devilsadvocate, connection, apt-get or kpackage cannot fetch
<devilsadvocate> DixTrex, dhcp, you said?
<gormux> hi there
<gormux> i'm serching for a way to get kde 4.4, is there a testing repository ?
<sharpen047> hey, would anyone know how to stop wines sound from being all jittery with alsa?( if i kill pulse audio it works find but PA respawns)
<gormux> or do I have to compile it myself ?
<doleyb> sharpen047: would it hurt you to just uninstall pulseaudio?
<sharpen047> doleyb, good question, but yes i uninstalled it last night and it "broke" all of my sound devices. i could use it once then it would break the only working device. until i restarted then i can use one more program before it would break
<sharpen047> doleyb, i mean broken as the notifications on the bottom right told me to remove them because they didnt work
<BluesKaj> sharpen047, don't just kill pulseaudio , purge it , espaecially if you don't need for audio ..it's an extra layer of soundserving not required on alot of setups
<sharpen047> BluesKaj, alright so "sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio" correct?
<BluesKaj> yup
<sharpen047> alright ill try that
<sharpen047> thank you
<BluesKaj> sharpen047, or ,sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<sharpen047> reboot time
<m1s3r> does this distro need that much rebooting?
<doleyb> m1s3r: well in this situation it really doesn't.
<DixTrex> devilsadvocate, yes, sorry
<devilsadvocate> DixTrex, can you pastebin the output of ifconfig ?
<BluesKaj> m1s3r, only when altering kernel modules like video drivers etc
<m1s3r> if you purge the package and kill the supported binaries that should be enough i woukd have thought but rebooting is usually quick and easy.
<m1s3r> has pa got kernel component drivers?
<m1s3r> I could go read.
<devilsadvocate> DixTrex, if its just a config issue, you can just put in the config directly into /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf
<devilsadvocate> DixTrex, bypass networkmanager completely
<doleyb> Hi, after getting karmic I can't change cpu speed anymore.  It used to change automatically, now I can't set the max speed to higher than min.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/326302/
<m1s3r> is there a connected distro charity that have address list for people who would like a cd but don'tm have the internet for it.
<DixTrex> devilsadvocate,  k, let me try that, thnx
<m1s3r> or nfp org
<Delano-178745216> In KDE4, how do I reposition the main bar so it's at the top of the screen and not the bottom?
<doleyb> Delano-178745216: unlock widgets, panel settings, screen edge.
<m1s3r> panel options, screen edge del
<Delano-178745216> I tried that
<Delano-178745216> It detaches my task bar widget
<m1s3r> what prob do you have del?
<devilsadvocate> Delano-178745216, drag the screen edge button
<devilsadvocate> Delano-178745216, not on the centre of the panel
<m1s3r> select scren edge button
<m1s3r> no hes right it's a drag of the button
<Delano-178745216> I don't understand
<Delano-178745216> The screen edge button?
<Delano-178745216> What do you mean?
<devilsadvocate> Delano-178745216, click on the cashew in the corner of the panel
<m1s3r> in trhje bar that appears above the panel; when you select panel options
<Delano-178745216> The screen edge button wouldn't drag anywhere
<Delano-178745216> Yes I have that
<Delano-178745216> But when I click it it does nothing
<Delano-178745216> And can't be dragged
<devilsadvocate> Delano-178745216, drag it to the left corner of the screen
<devilsadvocate> Delano-178745216, you wont see anything happening until you go most of the way there
<Delano-178745216> Ah!
<Delano-178745216> Now I got it
<Delano-178745216> Thanks devilsadvocate
<Delano-178745216> Yeah, I see
<m1s3r> haha do you like the mouse move or do you prefer a edge selection widget?
<Delano-178745216> It's fine
<m1s3r> is that just the learning curve.
<Delano-178745216> Yeah
<Delano-178745216> I was pretty used to kde3
<Oceanwatcher> Anyone with experience with Windows Mobile sync here?
<Delano-178745216> kde4 is designed quite differently
<m1s3r> it's jus when you get to upgrading and you learn new things
<m1s3r> nm ocean
<Delano-178745216> m1s3r, I've shrunk the panel down to about 80% width, but it grows and shrinks according to apps running... anyway I can make it a fixed length?
<m1s3r> you got it on the side or on the vertical edge?#
<Delano-178745216> You mean horizontal?
<m1s3r> did you put it left right or top or bottom/
<Delano-178745216> Top centre
<m1s3r> can you put it started from a corneer and expanding? but that would leave a gap on the display
<m1s3r> i obviously know you can resize it so i guess you can but not with the screen edge move tool.
<Delano-178745216> Resizing is no problem
<Delano-178745216> I just want it to remain a certain size
 * BluesKaj decides to relax in the easy chair with the laptop
<Delano-178745216> Not grow when new apps appear in the tray
<m1s3r> did anyone used to have anything happen if your screen was disconnected and the x server wouldn't keep in high res.
<m1s3r> i think that will be the difference of the two resize markers on the panel settings.
<m1s3r> the button that points to the centre moves the lower bound of the size so to speak
<m1s3r> you get a blank space where the panel was though
<m1s3r> is this situation ok for you?
<devilsadvocate> Delano-178745216, of the two arros on each end, one is the max and other is the min
<m1s3r> ill put my panel back for my preference
<devilsadvocate> Delano-178745216, just put them together if you dont want it to move
<m1s3r> i look at them like they are writer guide tabs almost.
<turin> Hello. How can i check whether my /home is encrypted?
<m1s3r> that's probably a tangent though
<devilsadvocate> turin, unless you did something to it, it isnt encrypted
<Delano-178745216> Yeah m1s3r
<Delano-178745216> It works great
<Delano-178745216> Thanks for your help!
<Delano-178745216> I have one more request
<Delano-178745216> And this is a bit on the technical side
<m1s3r> yuo might have made -d /home/*/ encrypted but I wouldn't expect /home to be.
<Delano-178745216> Is it possible to add kicker in the right-click menu?
<m1s3r> like alt f2?
<Delano-178745216> You know how you can right-click to bring up run commands, unlock widgets, etc?
<turin> devilsadvocate: I don't remember :) If i checked this option on install or not
<Delano-178745216> Is it possible to make it so when you right click, it brings up the kicker menu instead?
<devilsadvocate> turin, there is no such option. it isnt encrypted
<m1s3r> where do you right click to run a command, on the desktop?
<turin> devil
<turin> devilsadvocate: in Karmic should be, isn't it?
<devilsadvocate> m1s3r, alt+f2
<turin> devilsadvocate: I remember it from RC
<mannyv> i accidentally deleted the panel at the bottom that shows the running applications
<Delano-178745216> m1s3r, not exactly
<m1s3r> desktop offers a "run c&ommand" on right click
<mannyv> how do I add it back?
<devilsadvocate> turin, this is the first ive heard of it. i could be wrong, though. but if its encrypted, i still think you'd know
<Delano-178745216> m1s3r, on XFCE and Openbox, you can right-click to bring up the main menu
<devilsadvocate> mannyv, right click and add panel
<Delano-178745216> Is it possible to do the same on KDE?
<mannyv> but what is the name of the panel
<devilsadvocate> mannyv, or if you just lost the taskbar, add widgets and add taskbar
<m1s3r> the panel or the task manager?
<mannyv> so i still have kickstart and the system icons just not the applications that are running
<devilsadvocate> mannyv, task manager or task bar or something
<mannyv> devilsadvocate, task manager worked
<mannyv> thanks!
<m1s3r> the menus are different but I think you can add a luancher icon on you desktop too.
<devilsadvocate> Delano-178745216, no, you cant
<turin> Thanks, goodbye!
<Delano-178745216> devilsadvocate, okay, thanks
<Delano-178745216> Is there a way to hide the "widget" button on the top-right of the screen?
<devilsadvocate> Delano-178745216, i believe there is a widget that does it
<devilsadvocate> Delano-178745216, try looking in get new widgets
<mannyv> in kickstart when I select leave there is no shutdown or reboot options only logout, hibernate, and suspend
<m1s3r> sorry room just playing with my widgets.
<mannyv> is there a way I can add the shutdown and reboot ?
<BluesKaj> pretty soon there's going to be a need for a tinynick service, similar to tinyurl :)
<m1s3r> nn
<tsimpson> !away > WilliamBuell
<ubottu> WilliamBuell, please see my private message
 * WilliamBuell is back.
<tsimpson> WilliamBuell: Don't use public away messages
<doleyb> Hi, after getting karmic I can't change cpu speed anymore.  It used to change automatically, now I can't set the max speed to higher than min.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/326302/
<BluesKaj> doleyb, do you have cpufrequtils installed ?
<BluesKaj> ok doleyb, in the terminal,  sudo /usr/bin/cpufreq-set -g performance
<anoneemouse> hi... i just installed openarena and i have no sound. I get the following error: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<andry_> Who used skipe? I need help
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, install alsa-base and alsa-utils
<anoneemouse> isnt it installed by default with kubuntu?
<anoneemouse> its already installed
<doleyb> BluesKaj: Setting the governor changes the reported governor, but has no other effect, possibly because scaling_max_freq == scaling_min_freq.
<BluesKaj> doleyb, a bug maybe?
<doleyb> BluesKaj: Looks like a bug, or at least a feature regression, because this stuff used to work automatically.
<doleyb> BluesKaj: Here's the line that bothers me:
<doleyb> current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 800 MHz.
<wrgb> andry_: i'm using skype
<venik> with each upgrade kubuntu runs more slowly and tends to freeze.  Is it being developed in Redmond?
<wrgb> andry_: what sort of problem are you having?
<andry_> how it's download?
<andry_> where it is?
<wrgb> andry_: google "skype for linux" and choose the version for Ubuntu 8.10+.  Then double click on the .deb file to install it
<andry_> yes for linux
<andry_> distrib kubuntu
<andry_> ok, senks, capitan Ochevidnost'
<wrgb> andry_: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/  - the version for Ubuntu 8.10+ will work in Kubuntu
<ner0x> Anyone use hylafax here?
<tsimpson> ls
<tsimpson> oops
<yofel> hehe ^^
<tsimpson> yakuake needs to show when it has focus better
<K350> My kubuntu 9.10 allways boots up wiht old sessions. How and where do I adjust that?
<tsimpson> System Settings -> Advanced (tab) -> Session Manager
<K350> tsimpson: Checked there. But there's noting there to actually manage the sessions. From what I could see..maybe I missed something?
<wrgb> K350: change Restore previous session to Start with new session
<K350> wrgb: Thanks. I'll see how that'll work.
<alessandro_> ciao
<K350> Besides, I've another problem. How to run kd3 apps in kde4 so they'll have the same themes and colorschemes as the ones in kde4. I'm using kubuntu 9.10
<BluesKaj> K350, well , good luck ,but  why not just install kde4 , it's stable now
<Lynceus> BluesKaj: read again...
<K350> BluesKaj: I thougt that's what I had. Thougt it was default in kubuntu 9.10.
<dani> :)
<BluesKaj> ok, my mistake , thought you were running kdemix on 9.10
<BluesKaj> K350, read  above
<BluesKaj> remix rather
<K350> BluesKaj: Ah, I see:)
<BluesKaj> K350, there are those who want a pure kde3 setup and it's surprising how many queries I've seen about it.
<K350> BluesKaj: Oh, well I'm not so religous about kdex or kdey :-)
<BluesKaj> K350,, I actually gave it a try for week or so, but i'm addicted to updates, and there weren't very many ...made me feel like iwas falling behind because amarok and konversation were so flaky at the time .Konversation has been fixed and I replaced amarok with vlc.
<djustice> im missing libacl. which package is that in? i would've guessed it was libacl1-dev... but no... building kdelibs btw... tips?
<mluser-home> Hello.. what is the equivalent to 'rpm -qf <some file>' in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> mluser-home, -qf ?
<mluser-home> BluesKaj: rpm -qf <some file> tells me what package contains <some file>
<mluser-home> I'm looking for an equivalent in Ubuntu
<mluser-home> from a terminal if possible
<mluser-home> Nevermind I found it 'dpkg -S /path/to/file'
<Erthe> Hey, I've been having an issue since 8.10 that I've spent (probably too much) time trying to solve, I'm wondering if I can talk to someone who knows a fair bit about KDE internals?
<Erthe> Everyone I've spoken to who's running Jaunty does not report this issue.
<Erthe> So there must be a configuration file somewhere that's broken.
<Erthe> When I hit Alt-F2 to reveal the krunner dialog, I type:  gg:some term
<Erthe> When I hit enter, Konqueror loads but the URL in the address bar is /var/tmp/kdecache-user/krun/18320.0.search
<Erthe> And not the URL to Google.
<Erthe> This is getting really frustrating, using Krunner is one of the most important features of my desktop for me.
<benbloom> I made a mistake dealing with the fglrx driver and now my resolution is 640x480 can someone help me?
<benbloom> I had this problem before and fixed it but now I can't remember how
<benbloom> I think KDE overwrote my xorg.conf file but I'm not having much luck changing it back
<Erthe> KDE would not overwrite that.
<Erthe> Unless you told it to, that is.
<benbloom> ok so it was my fault
<Erthe> There's a configuration utility shipped with the driver.
<bernardo> hello guys
<bernardo> I have just connected my notebook to my TV with an hdmi-hdmi cable... image is flawless, but the sound is still coming out from my notebook sound boxes instead of tv sound... any idea?
<Erthe> bernardo: How did you connect the audio?
<bernardo> hdmi
<bernardo> erthe
<Erthe> HDMI is video.
<Erthe> You need to pipe the audio too.
<bernardo> hdmi is video and audio...
<bernardo> it works flawless on windows
<Erthe> Is your HDMI out turned up in your mixer?
<bernardo> yes
<bernardo> I shouldnt hear the sound coming out from my netbook, but from the TV
<bigbrovar> hi guys, I cant seems to get my laptop's multimedia keys (play/pulse, forward, rewind) to work with kde apps on kubuntu karmic. only gtk apps works
<Erthe> Well, for starters, is the audio coming out of the TV at all?  Or is it both places?
<bernardo> its not coming out of the tv, only from the notebook
<bernardo> i want the opposite
<Erthe> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3102089.0
<Erthe> According to this, it's audio device preference.
<Erthe> Read that thread, should give you what you need.
<bernardo> systemsettings -> sound?? I dont have that
<Erthe> Lemme find the KDE equiv
<Erthe> System Settings -> Multimedia
<bernardo> that would be on gnome?
<Erthe> No, this is KDE.
<Erthe> <-- Kubuntu
<Erthe> KDE system settings, on the first tab, has a Multimedia option
<tzanger> Good evening
<bernardo> haaaaa, found it, thanks erthe!
<tzanger> after my 9.04 -> 9.10 upgrade (dist-upgrade) my automatic updates no longer work.  apt-get update/ugprade of course works but there's no more tray notification
<tzanger> any ideas on where to start looking?
<Erthe> bernardo: np man
<Erthe> Let me know if that works.
<tzanger> kpackagekit seems to think it's supposed to be working
<dtchen> tzanger: you might want to see if the corresponding Ubuntu change has any relation: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910#Change%20in%20notifications%20of%20available%20updates
<benbloom> so can I have help reconfiguring my display options?
<benbloom> I made a mistake dealing with the fglrx driver and now my resolution is 640x480 can someone help me?
<Erthe> benbloom: System Settings -> Display
<benbloom> Erthe: max display is 640x480 says driver is vesa (which should not be)
<Erthe> nvidia-xconfig
<benbloom> I'm using an ATI card
<Erthe> Oh.
<Erthe> Did you install the ATI driver?
<benbloom> fglrx driver
<benbloom> I'm thinking of just stepping up to Karmic (at Hardy now) perhaps this will fix my problem. at least I can start over with configs
<benbloom> what's the best way to upgrade? do I have to download the CD?
<Erthe> Well, I would remove the package with the driver.
<Erthe> Reboot.
<Erthe> It should prompt you to install it again.
<Erthe> You can upgrade over the internet, you just have to find instructions.
<benbloom> lol if i can read them. screen is so HUGE
<Erthe> You should actually be able to just upgrade your distribution.
<Erthe> ie. apt-get dist-upgrade
<jacquesdupontd> hi everybody
<jacquesdupontd> i just installed kubuntu wanted to see how it evolved since 5 years i was using gnome and xfce, and i'm really really suprised it's really beautiful and really different from other window managers
<jacquesdupontd> but i'm in front of different little problems
<maco> hello :)
<jacquesdupontd> konqueror is still mm, shi...y and i installed firefox, it works perfectly except that the interface gui is horrible
<jacquesdupontd> how could i apply the kde theme to some application like this firefox (cause i imagine that it can happen on other apps)
<maco> try arora!
<maco> we discussed replacing konq with arora in 9.10
<jacquesdupontd> nah but really i would prefer at least to know the solution then i'll try what you want i don't like to see a problem and to pass by another solution instead of resolving it
<jacquesdupontd> i like to undersand
<maco> im not quite sure how i got firefox to not look stupid
<maco> i think it involved a lot of google
#kubuntu 2009-11-24
<jacquesdupontd> it must be a link of theme files
<jacquesdupontd> like we do to apply theme to root applications in gnome
<maco> right
<jacquesdupontd> gonna find this tell it to you and then install that arora
<tzanger> dtchen: hmm I bet it does, thanks ofr the lead
<jacquesdupontd> can you imagine i reinstalled all my configured kubuntu cause google was not loading saying protocole not supported, after reinstalling i saw it was doing exactly the same thing, you know what ? it was in fact just because konqueror wanted an adress http://www.google.fr instead of www.google.fr i was amazed to see a so shitty problem not resolved that made me reinstall everything
<jacquesdupontd> i guess i'm not alone
<jacquesdupontd> i'm testing arora right now, seems to be really great
<jacquesdupontd> at least facebook is working haha :))
<jacquesdupontd> on konqueror facebook is loading m.facebook.com like an mobile phone version that was needed a century before
<maco> jacquesdupontd: slashdot.org is the reason Riddell wanted to kill off konq and put in arora
<jacquesdupontd> except that i have a problem, if i shutdown my computer and load kubuntu it will hang during the loading, if i force the shutdown then and restart it it works perfectly, i would like to see what is blocking and resolve that but i need to know where to find logs or if you have a prog in kubuntu to see logs
<jacquesdupontd> maco, haha ok
<maco> there are no boot logs, unfortunately :-/
<tzanger> hmm nope
<maco> so youre saying it doesnt boot right on a warm reboot but is fine on a cold boot?
<tzanger> kpackagekit was updated in 9.10, I must haved missed something
<jacquesdupontd> btw plasmoides really rox it'does amazingly good except some that does not work so good, the fact also that we can directly download new themes and class them by download or notes is impressive and makes us able to have a really beautiful os in a really short time and very easily
<maco> plasmoids are often javascript or python, so fixing many of them shouldnt be too bad
<jacquesdupontd> well in fact i was counter kde before but now i'm about to tell people to install it if they have quite good computers, my computre is a laptop with an intel i7 720q + 4 gigs of ddr3 1067 mhz and a geforce gt240 with 1gig of memory and 1 terra byte of hdd, i'm thinking about buying an 64 gb card sdd to install all os's on it then the computer willl be PERFECT
<jacquesdupontd> nopr
<jacquesdupontd> nope
<jacquesdupontd> it does not boot on a simple and normal reboot but after a hard shutdown during the freeze and a reboot it boots normaly
<jacquesdupontd> weird no ?
<maco> definitely
<jacquesdupontd> (no logs of booting ? omg :) and also when i try an alt +f1 to see what's happening in the console i just manage to get the kubuntu loading logo bigger and downer hehehe)
<maco> can you turn off "quiet splash" in grub so you can see how it fails at boot?
<maco> ah yeah get rid of quiet splash and itll show the text
<jacquesdupontd> you can't imagine how good is this computer i'm totally amazed on a laptop, it's nearly insane to have a 5400 t/min hdd on it when you see all the conf beside
<jacquesdupontd> question : if i put a 64 gb sd card in the card reader, it will work exactly like a sdd hdd right ? i mean as fast ?
<jacquesdupontd> maco, omg i didn't remembered this quiet splash i'm too stupid ok gonna check that :)
<maco> hehehe not stupid :)
<jacquesdupontd> i'm sure it's about a dkms and this was cause after a weird kernel update and problem with nvidia drivers shoudn't be that hard to fix that, ok now even the update soft is ugly wiith no theme applied i have to find that command to link the theme package to the root application
<gigasoft> my taskbar does not close closed programs, they are still there, is there solution for this bug?
<michmo> hii :D
<jacquesdupontd> ok i found my solution so i share it, sudo apt-get install gtk-chtheme
<michmo> could someone say me how to install Emacs on my Kubuntu, i've tryed sudo apt-get install emacs, but it doesn't work ...
<jacquesdupontd> 2. Run gtk-chtheme as root (sudo gtk-chtheme
<jacquesdupontd> 3. Select Qt, Apply, and hit OK
<maco> michmo: did you *Just* install? probably need to run "sudo apt-get update" first
<jacquesdupontd> 4. You may have to reboot for changes to occur
<maco> michmo: also, go with "emacs23" if you want version 23.1
<jacquesdupontd> 5. Open Synaptic as root
<michmo> i'll try update before :D
<kubar> JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS !!!! FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION FINALLY HAS A HOME!!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS !!!! FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION FINALLY HAS A HOME!!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS !!!! FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION FINALLY HAS A HOME!!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS !!!! FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION FINALLY HAS A HOME!!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS !!!! FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION FINALLY HAS A HOME!!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS !!!! F
<kubar> REE POLITICAL DISCUSSION FINALLY HAS A HOME!!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS !!!! FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION FINALLY HAS A HOME!!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS !!!! FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION FINALLY HAS A HOME!!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS !!!! FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION FINALLY HAS A HOME!!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS !!!! FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION FINALLY HAS A HOME!!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS !!!! FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION FIN
<kubar> ALLY HAS A HOME!!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS !!!! FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION FINALLY HAS A HOME!!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS !!!! FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION FINALLY HAS A HOME!!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS !!!! FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION FINALLY HAS A HOME!!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS !!!! FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION FINALLY HAS A HOME!!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS !!!! FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION FINALLY HAS A HOME!!!! JOIN ##
<gigasoft> my taskbar does not close closed programs, they are still there, is there solution for this bug?
<michmo> it works great :D
<michmo> thanks maco :D
<maco> michmo: yay
<jacquesdupontd> it works perfect now
<jacquesdupontd> i hope you've note my solution better than links to theme
<jacquesdupontd> firefox is not ugly anymore good new :)
<jacquesdupontd> ok now i'm restarting without the quiet
<maco> gigasoft: i seem to be the only one answering questions right now, and i dont use a window list, so i cant answer that, sorry. however, this sounds like a bug, so please check http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-windowlist/+bugs
<Erthe> It's a bug in the task manager plasmoid.
<Erthe> You just have to remove it from the panel and add it again.
<Erthe> I've seen this a few times now.
<jacquesdupontd> cya in a sec everybody gonna see what's happing
<jacquesdupontd> happening
<michmo> cya , and thanks for your help :D
<clifton> hi all
<clifton> i need help installing a package called mumudvb
<clifton> ./configure - make - make install
<clifton> ?
<Erthe> You should ask in the channel for that application, clifton, if it exists
<Erthe> If there's a package for it, just install the package
<Erthe> ie: sudo apt-get install mumudvb
<clifton> ok
<Erthe> If there isn't a package for it (and no channel either), then yes do ./configure && make && make install
<bazhang> !info mumudvb
<ubottu> mumudvb (source: mumudvb): multicasts all channels of a DVB transponder on a network. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.4-1 (karmic), package size 47 kB, installed size 200 kB
<bazhang> clifton, ^^
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<g__> hello whenever I plug in my headphones in my laptop my speakers make this super annoying click every 20 seconds
<g__> anyone?
<g__> hello whenever I plug in my headphones in my laptop my speakers make this super annoying click every 20 seconds it never used to do this before on any other versions of ubuntu as I am using the latest one.  I have an hda nvidia chipset with pulse audio now frontlining everything
<fliegenderfrosch> is there a way to prevent the folders in the home directory (music, downloads...) from being created every startup?
<ScarEye> Hello everyone, I recently upgraded all my PC's to Kubuntu, it's a kick ass OS
<ScarEye> good job to all the developers
<ScarEye> =)
<testingubuntukon> I am very pleased with Ubuntu, both Wubi install on top of Windows, and a pure Ubuntu machine
<JontheEchidna> ScarEye, testingubuntukon: Glad to hear it. :) I hope you enjoy it.
<ScarEye> I did have one questions, I have a brand new Dell computer that I installed kubuntu on however, there is no xorg.conf file, do I have set that up manually so that video drivers uses 3D?
<maco> xorg.conf should not be necessary
<maco> has not been for a few releases now
<maco> what graphics do you have?
<JontheEchidna> NVidia or ATI cards using the proprietary drivers will need one, but if you set things up with the Restricted Driver Manager you shouldn't need to do anything.
<ScarEye> it's the default driver that comes with dell optiplex 760 Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset intergrated graphics controller
<JontheEchidna> Ah, intel. You shouldn't have to do a thing
<ScarEye> But, I don't get the cool 3D stuff that I do with my nVidia
<ScarEye> It should be powerful enough to do 3D I would guess.
<JontheEchidna> Do you mean the desktop effects?
<ScarEye> I guess
<ScarEye> like when I installed my nVidia drivers everything just started to work
<ScarEye> and xorg.conf was configured
<ScarEye> but that was propritary I guess
<ScarEye> the drivers at least
<JontheEchidna> You could check to see if they are enabled. System Settings -> Desktop
<ScarEye> okay and then?
<JontheEchidna> The first pane should be "Desktop Effects"
<JontheEchidna> The "Enable desktop effects" checkbox should be checked
<ScarEye> OMFG
<ScarEye> that was so easy
<JontheEchidna> If not, check it then hit apply
<ScarEye> thank you very much
<JontheEchidna> :)
<ScarEye> I thought I had to do some crazy compiling and xorg.conf stuff
<ScarEye> Wow that was sooooo easy..
<ScarEye> I took my PC at work and it is running Kubuntu now also
<ScarEye> I am totally in love with it.
<ScarEye> my kids pc, my wifes pc everything is now kubuntu cause of your hard work
<ScarEye> Thank you, if the developers every come to NY I am buying drinks
<JontheEchidna> Have fun.
<ScarEye> Thanks JontheEchidna
<ScarEye> for your help
<sithlord48> does any one know if kde has fast user switching support (or how to use the switch user button in the "leave" section of kmenu)
<JontheEchidna> Once you hit "Switch user" in the KMenu a dialog with a "New Session" button should pop up
<JontheEchidna> if multiple users are already logged it it will show that button plus buttons for all logged-in users
<sithlord48> i tired that to spawn a new session but no luck ..
<JontheEchidna> I don't know what's wrong. I've never had that happen before. :(
<sithlord48> yea checked my /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc and i do have reserve servers..
<Ev0luti0n_> are there also other folks that are unable to install new icon packs from kde-look.org?
<Ev0luti0n_> lulz
<Ev0luti0n_> since like 8.04 that this bug exists
<Bridger987> I have a quick hardware-related question:  My laptop has a problem with its power jack, and will no longer turn on.  It is three and a half year old, $500 Gateway.
<Bridger987> Is it worth repairing?  How much would something like that cost?
<Ev0luti0n_> there are newer and priceworthy options
<Ev0luti0n_> $
<Ev0luti0n_> check online for prices or even ebay
<Bridger987> Prices for new computers, or for parts?  Because I'm more of a software person than a hardware person.  I wouldn't know where to start.
<JontheEchidna> If you went with repairing I definitely wouldn't do it myself. I'd get a quote for a laptop repair and then see if it would be worth spending money for the repair or $400 for a decent new laptop
<Bridger987> Jon >  What do you think the underlaying problem is?
<WilliamBuell> dont forget that in USA, so called "Black Friday" is coming up, when everything goes on sale for a drastically reduced price, so it may indeed be cheaper to buy a new laptop than pay for a repair.
<JontheEchidna> Presumably, the problem would be with either the jack itself or the power supply. I don't know how replacable either of those are with laptops, though
<Bridger987> William >  Yep, I've already been looking on Dell's website.  Very good deals, but we'll see.  If I can get it repaired, I will.
<Bridger987> But if it's going to be a few hundred dollars for parts/labour, then I'm probably just going to go for a new laptop.
<WilliamBuell> here is one of many black friday links showing what Dell and others offer http://theblackfriday.com/
<Bridger987> What do people recommend among the name brands?
<WilliamBuell> plus, stop and think how you will get something more advanced, and perhaps you will get a warrantee period, which is added value
<WilliamBuell> Dell Latitude, at least some years ago, was the MOST rugged of their laptops, and I knew a Dell technician who explained that it was more heavy duty than their Inspiron line
<WilliamBuell> and Dell is offering some laptops that come with a Linux Remix of sorts, with the caveat that it is still kind of in Beta and more for "the developer"
<Bridger987> The computer I was looking at was a Vostro 1520.  Do you know of any problems/experiences with this model?
<WilliamBuell> It has always been my opinion that, unless light weight, small size, and portability are ESSENTIAL for your needs, then you will get far more "bang for the buck" with a desktop, plus it will be easier to service, repair, upgrade
<WilliamBuell> I would suggest simply to google on the brand you like and model # together with the word PROBLEM
<Bridger987> I've already done it.  ^_^  I just wanted to check and see if anyone had any personal experiences.
<Bridger987> And yes, portability's a must.  I'm a student, and use my laptop to take notes.
<maco> Bridger987: i get my ubuntu hardware from zareason.com
<WilliamBuell> Well, then it is obvious that for you a desktop is NOT an option
<maco> system76.com is also popular
<WilliamBuell> in my mind, Dell has been a stable company around for SO LONG, and  in Computer/Technology time, even 10 years is like a century, if you know what I mean
<Roasted> wheres the partition editor by default? I'm on the livecd and cant seem to find it
<WilliamBuell> maco:  zareason.com looks like a link i want to check out, THANKS
<xenome> when I install kubuntu fresh the fonts look fantastic, then I install a few GTK apps (pidgin, xchat, firefox) and the fonts suck, then I updated to KDE 4.3.3 and now the fonts look great again.  What causes this?
<Bridger987> maco , WilliamBuell >  Thanks for your help, I really appreciate it. ^_^
<WilliamBuell> which do some of you prefer, and why:  Ubuntu,      Kubuntu,      or  Edubuntu.
<tsimpson> erm
<tsimpson> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<tsimpson> but you probably want #ubuntu-offtopic (unless you like talking to yourself)
<Roasted> williambuell - check PM
<Roasted> so, figure this one out. I put my LiveCD in my main rig for Kubuntu 9.04 and boot up. It boots fine. I see the screen on both monitors on the livecd. I reboot, go back to the livecd, and my main monitor is unresponsive "Current input timiung is not supported"
<canolucas> how do i get the md5sums of a file ?
<tsimpson> canolucas: "md5sum file"
<g__> hello whenever I plug in my headphones in my laptop my speakers make this super annoying click every 20 seconds it never used to do this before on any other versions of ubuntu as I am using the latest one.  I have an hda nvidia chipset with pulse audio now frontlining everything
<Roasted> odd, when I reboot, everything is fine then with the livecd with dual monitors. weird :/
<sharpen047> jussi01, hey
<sharpen047> would someone mind helping me? every time i start my computer my internet doesnt work, i delete the profile and make a new one and then it works
<antman91> im tryin to find a new icon theme. i would like an alien os icon theme but i cant get it to install any ideas?
<antman91> sharpen047:  are u running wireless?
<sharpen047> antman91, yes i am
<xenome> KDE keeps crashing on me, is there a log I could look at for hints to what's going on?
<antman91> sharpen047:  is there a secruity code?
<sharpen047> antman91, yes there is
<antman91> sharpen047:  ok go to manage cnnections
<sharpen047> okay
<antman91> sharpen047:  wirless tab
<antman91> sharpen047:  add
<antman91> sharpen047:  put in ur info
<antman91> sharpen047:  and connect auto should be checked
<sharpen047> done
<maco> xenome: ~/.xsession_errors?
<antman91> sharpen047:  there ya go
<sharpen047> it is
<xenome> so if kde crashes and then requires me to log back in, is that kwin or plasma that is crashing
<antman91> sharpen047:  save and it should all be good
<sharpen047> antman91, it is already checked
<sharpen047> when i reboot it says "unavailable"
<xenome> dang, looks like .xsessions_errors was overwritten when I logged back in
<antman91> sharpen047:  did u aply it?
<sharpen047> antman91, yeah i have to do that every time i reboot
<antman91> sharpen047:  hmm weird works 4 me everytime
<sharpen047> antman91, it worked for me until i uninstalled pulse audio
<antman91> sharpen047:  hmm.
<antman91> sharpen047:  well idk what that would have done.
<sharpen047> exactly
<sharpen047> dont worry i tend to  find the errors that no one knows the answers to
<antman91> sharpen047:  run an update check there are bug fixes out today
<antman91> sharpen047: lol i dont work for linux i was just bored xD
<sharpen047> haah
<sharpen047> ive gotten 2 devs stuck lately so yeah
<sharpen047> no updates "(
<antman91> sharpen047:  did you update yet?
<antman91> sharpen047:  refresh?
<antman91> sharpen047:  im sory what version are you running?
<sharpen047> 9.10
<antman91> sharpen047: me to did you all ready update today?
<sharpen047> yup
<antman91> sudo apt-get update run that in the terminal
<sharpen047> im using kpackagekit
<antman91> maybe this will help when i installed pulse audio a dev told me to run sudo apt-get upgrade
<antman91> there are bugs with kpkit
<antman91> sharpen047:  it seams everytime im on here i help more people then the mediators
<antman91> sharpen047:  did you run those commands?
<Roasted> hey uh simple question - how do I dual screen my kubuntu machine?> Im used to gnome so Im not sure where to find this setting at
<sharpen047> antman91, which? sorry the update?
<antman91> sharpen047:  yes first the update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<sharpen047> i did that earlier
<antman91> sharpen047:  the upgrade to?
<sharpen047> yes
<antman91> sharpen047:  then i can be of no further help =[ i am sorry
<sharpen047> sok :D like i said i get tone ones people dont know anything about
<Roasted> guys where do you set up dual screen at with nvidia in kubuntu
<Erthe> Chinese food == good.
<Erthe> My official position on that.
<sharpen047> used to be in xorg.conf Roasted
<sharpen047> its called dualview
<Roasted> sharpen047 - yeah but theres a gui tool with nvidia in gnome to set up dual monitors. I expected to see the same in kde I just dont know where its at assuming it exists.
<sharpen047> haha this was a couple years ago but when you install the drivers via nvidia it would ask you then
<Roasted> hey guys - I got dual screen running but my native res on my second monitor is 1440x900, but it will only allow me to choose up to 1368x768
<Erthe> Uh, that's a video driver issue.
<Erthe> Are they the same monitor?
<Erthe> Like, same model?
<Roasted> no
<Roasted> I didnt have this problem in gnome with the same driver :/
<Roasted> okay wow
<Roasted> I just opened system settings, I didnt change anything, I just OPENED it
<Roasted> and it split my main monitor into 4 squares
<Roasted> like a mix matched puzzle
<Roasted> what the fk
<Roasted> okay, back to normal - same problem persists - poor resolution in 2nd monitor
<Erthe> Are you in System Settings -> Display?
<perseid> Hi. I'm trying to upgrade from 9.03 to 9.10 and I get these errors. http://www.binpaste.com/v.php?id=gizvf
<Roasted> GAH
<Roasted> yeah
<Roasted> erthe when I go there thats when it gets fked up
<Roasted> come onnnnnnnnnnnnn kde
<Roasted> okay Im in system settings - display with ONE monitor configured. Do I need to do anything here?
<Erthe> I'm just reading about the issue now.
<Erthe> What GPU are you running?
<Erthe> (Display Adapter)
<Roasted> Nvidia 9600GT
<Erthe> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Configure_Dual_Monitors_with_nVidia
<Erthe> Google ftw  :D
<Roasted> dood this is exactly what I did in gnome
<Roasted> and exactly what I did just now
<Roasted> the problem is my 2nd monitor isnt getting the proper resolution
<ebovine> Roasted: I had to change monitor cables to get mine to detect properly.
<Roasted> ebovine - the thing is, I dual boot ubuntu and kubuntu on this computer
<Erthe> Roasted: Oh, uh.
<Roasted> both 9.04, both 64 bit
<Roasted> I can boot to ubuntu
<Roasted> BLAM. perfect.
<FloodBotK1> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> I boot to Kubuntu, "sorry sir we dont know what resolution youre using"
<Erthe> That's very very strange.
<Erthe> You could always try modifying xorg.conf yourself
<Roasted> yeah, no
<Roasted> Kubuntu may have to take a back seat
<Erthe> It's the same OS though, and that's an xorg.conf issue.
<Roasted> why does my screen freak out when I select system settings - display?
<Erthe> Solvable too.
<Roasted> you know
<Roasted> Ill just mount my ubuntu partition
<Roasted> grab the xorg
<Roasted> and toss it on here
<FloodBotK1> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> FKING BLOOD BOT
<Roasted> I wish I could punch them in the face
<Erthe> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1137206.html
<Roasted> I should try the 173 driver
<Roasted> instead of 180
<Erthe> Yes.
<Erthe> I just got to that part too  :D
<Erthe> It's a jaunty issue it seems.
<Roasted> I should see what driver Im on in ubuntu
<Erthe> Your GNOME installation may have the 173, that's why it works  :D
<Erthe> LOL
<Erthe> Yes.
<Roasted> gonna reboot to it now
<Roasted> I could have sworn it was 180 though
<Roasted> or 18x something
<Roasted> gah I hate computers
<Erthe> You're setting up an OS in one night
<Erthe> You're actually making good time, think about it  :D
<Roasted> well, I SHOULD be making good time considering what I do for a living. :P
<Roasted> remember, sc hool district, many systems
<Roasted> all in a days work
<Roasted> :P
<Guest7035> k
<Erthe> Well I hope you get it up and running the way you want, I'd like to see what you think of it once you've had a chance to work with it a bit.
<Roasted> hey uh erthe
<Roasted> gnome - 9.04 64 bit - ubuntu - nvidia 180 drivers - works perfectly
<Erthe> I'm using the 180 too.
<gorgonzola> hello, anyone here can help with latex? i can't figure out where to put bst files...
<Roasted> wow
<Roasted> erthe - I installed 173 drivers. Now the only options I have for my 19 inch monitor, resolution wise, is 320x240 and 640x480
<Roasted> awesome
<Erthe> Why not copy your working xorg.conf file from Ubuntu?
<Roasted> Im gonna try that next after I get the 180 drivers back in
<Erthe> (Or even just try it)
<Erthe> *nods*
<Roasted> wow
<Roasted> kde just crashed
<Erthe> By you doing?
<Roasted> selecting "remove" in the hardware drivers section
<Erthe> Oh, I can see why it maybe did not like that.
<Roasted> is KDE supposed to crash when I try to remove a driver?
<Erthe> No.
<Erthe> I have a pretty moderate desktop system, 3.2Ghz CoreDuo, 4GB DDR2, Nvidia Video, Integrated Audio, 19" widescreen and 0 issues system stability wise.
<Erthe> Just odds and ends application crap.
<Roasted> I dont know man
<Roasted> this isnt looking good
<Roasted> I rebooted and trying to remove the driver now. Its doing the same shit again.
<Erthe> Do it from a console.
<Roasted> Quad core, 4gb DDR2, 9600GT, 19" and 24"
<Erthe> CTRL-ALT-F
<Erthe> CTRL-ALT-F3
<FloodBotK1> Erthe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Erthe> And remove the package from there.
<Erthe> With respect to display issues, that isn't KDE or GNOME, that's X.
<Erthe> I'm surprised your Ubuntu installation works with both monitors the way you want.
<Roasted> its always worked since day 1, and Ive changed my display configuration around a lot
<Roasted> at one point I was using a 22 and a 17 inch CRT
<Erthe> Because the base hardware support is in the OS, not the desktop.
<Roasted> then 22 and 19 inch CRT, then 22 inch and 19 inch, then 24 inch and 19 inch
<Roasted> Ive changed it around a lot and never had an issue
<Roasted> thats what I thought too
<Roasted> but its hard to place blame when the only thing that changed was KDE itself
<Roasted> what am I typing in terminal?
<Erthe> Oh, do you know the package name?
<Roasted> no
<Erthe> One sec then...
<Erthe> Your removing the 180?
<Roasted> wait, nevermind. Now it magically decided to prompt me for a PW and remove properly.
<Roasted> removing 173
<Erthe> Oh.
<Erthe> Well, now reboot and it'll let you install the 180 I think.
<Roasted> yeah
<Erthe> Or install it and run the config again I guess.
<Roasted> do you know why it backfired when I went into system settings - display
<Roasted> my screen turned into a puzzle
<Roasted> my main monitor got split into 4 pieces and scattered around. What was on the left of my screen was in the center and shit
<Erthe> That I don't know.
<Erthe> It's not that KDE doesn't have bugs, but it was basically rewritten for version 4 due to the changes in Qt when they made the version jump.
<Erthe> It's all very new.
<Roasted> I understand. It's just frustrating when I read that KDE is solid and stuff and I come here and I cant even get twinview to work. This stuff is something that... just... works... for me in gnome
<Erthe> But for me, KDE4 honors whatever resolutions I set in nvidia-config
<Roasted> Im sure KDE would honor those resolutions to whatever I set
<Roasted> the problem is, its not giving me the proper resolutions in the first place
<Erthe> nvidia-config you mean?
<Roasted> yeah
<Roasted> 1360x768 = max res for my 19 inch monitor
<Erthe> That's not KDE  :D
<Roasted> native res for it is 1440x900
<Roasted> even still... hate to fire this line out, but its fine in gnome *shrug*
<Erthe> I can't imagine what's different between your Ubuntu installation and your Kubuntu installation, they're basically the same base OS.
<Erthe> GNOME is a shell in an X server.
<Erthe> So is KDE.
<Roasted> thats where Im confused too
<Erthe> GNOME deals with whatever X gives it to deal with, so does KDE.
<Erthe> X is a server you "broadcast" apps to.
<Erthe> So typing X on the command line (don't do this when you have an x server running already) will give you basically a blank slate.
<Erthe> It's a cursor and a graphical display.
<Erthe> You have to run apps that broadcast to that display.
<Erthe> Everything graphical environment wise in Linux runs in X.
<Erthe> Your hardware is configured for X.
<Erthe> Then delegated to your desktop environment.
<Erthe> So it's not KDE's fault that your X installation is fucked.  :D
<Erthe> It wouldn't be GNOME's either.
<Roasted> just copied the xorg.conf over, rebooting now
<Erthe> Cool.
<Roasted> if this doesnt work Im gonna freeeeeek
<Erthe> If it doesn't work, make a post on a forum and go to sleep.  :D
<Roasted> already posted on the forum
<Erthe> The other great thing about getting any Linux up and running is typically there are people who have had your problem and created a solution.
<Roasted> worked
<Roasted> WIN
<Erthe> Ya?
<Roasted> IT WORKED
<Erthe> Grats  :D
<FloodBotK1> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gorgonzola> Erthe: exception being, how to make kdm/gdm behave and follow xorg resolution confs, or just not try to apply their own.
<Roasted> I'd like to know why the KDE side of nvidia-settings fails to show me the proper settings then
<Erthe> I think KDM/GDM are voodoo.
<gorgonzola> Erthe: i'm still booting into a non-wide screen splash in my wide screen monitor... and no one seems to know where the f* kdm is getting those settings from :(
<Erthe> Roasted, don't worry about it.
<Erthe> Leave X config to nvidia-settings
<Roasted> erthe - but I want to know what happened...
<Erthe> Let the KDE config for it alone, there could be bugs in it is all.
<Erthe> See if you can use the KDE settings for display now
<Erthe> If it works, yay.
<Erthe> If not, you have working configuration.
<Erthe> Doesn't mean you can't record what you did in a forum and see if someone can solve the issue.
<Roasted> oh yeah Im, leaving this system alone
<Erthe> gorgonzola: I think KDM and GDM have their own config.
<Roasted> but I just want to understand what happened
<Erthe> You can look at .xsession-errors I think in your home directory
<Roasted> here goes the panel again...
<Roasted> I appreciate the help erthe :)
<Erthe> np man.
<Erthe> How's it looking now?
<gorgonzola> Erthe, thanks for the help, but i have learned to live with it. anyway, i ws just mentioning that login managers do not play nice with xorg.conf and that... nevermind me :)
<Roasted> I just effed up the panel. Ill figure it out though.
<Roasted> I like the responsiveness of KDE though.
<Roasted> it doesnt seem bloated at all
<Erthe> You have a 3D card, turn on the desktop effects.  :D
<Roasted> the log in/out sounds HAVE to go though lol
<Erthe> Wobbly windows ftw
<Roasted> already did man :P
<Erthe> I like transparent windows when moving.
<Roasted> yeah, I dig that too
<Roasted> theres something about dolphin too thats just more attractive
<Erthe> I'm going to share my favourite feature of KDE with you.
<Erthe> Do you write much code?
<Roasted> code? me?
<Brhad56> Wobbly windows annoy the piss out of me.
<Roasted> Im a hardware guy
<Erthe> The file dialog in KDE allows you to save 'Places' uniquely per application.
<Roasted> give me a couple 25,000 dollar servers and a couple boxes of ethernet cable and Ill make them humm
<Roasted> ask me to code a simple HTML web page and I get all duur da duur
<Erthe> So in Kate, the places in my dialog are specific to working with code.
<Erthe> In Dolphin, it's music, videos, etc.
<Erthe> Oh, well, learning how to write shell scripts are handy for anyone  :D
<Erthe> Dolphin is so much more usable for me than Nautilus
<forge_> I still prefer konqi
<Erthe> forge_: I use that when I'm working because of the complicated split panes I use in it.
<forge_> but yeah I'd take quite a few others before I even looked at nautilus
<Erthe> forge_: But every day file management, Dolphin is very nice.
<forge_> Krusader is kewl...
<Erthe> Krusader is nice, yes.
<Roasted> man
<Roasted> my clock is taking up 3/4 of my top panel and I cant downsize it
<Roasted> how can I be so retarded with the simplest things
<Roasted> nevermind, I got it. Im stupid. I removed task manmager and clock spanned across the entire thing
<Erthe> haha.
<Roasted> Im learning man
<Roasted> Im tired, delirious, slightly drunk, but I'm learning
<Erthe> It's all good.
<Erthe> <-- smoked a roach after the chinese food
<Roasted> it was you that said most of your gnome buddies switched to kde right?
<Erthe> 5 of them now.
<Erthe> Still waiting on the other 3.
<Erthe> :D
<Roasted> aint gonna lie - I can see why
<Roasted> dont get me wrong, I love gnome. LOVE it. But I can see why KDE is a very worthy competitor.
<Erthe> The longer you use it, the more you'll find the little gems that you get hooked on using.
<Roasted> and the beauty of Linux allowing me to share 1 home directory between 2 operating systems means I can integrate Kubuntu to be my main OS so easily its unreal
<Erthe> Linux > Windows
<Erthe> :)
<gorgonzola> and the deeper you'll begin hating gnome :P
<stevo> KDE FTW
<Roasted> Im just still overwelmingly happy that I can share a home directory between 2 OSs
<Erthe> Ya, the more I've used KDE the more I've thought of GNOME as "the other environment"
<Roasted> I mean wtf
<Brhad56> KDE & Gnome are not OS's.
<gorgonzola> Roasted: yes, it's the coolest thing. i was just being obnoxious.
<Roasted> even still, brhad56, I could do this with opensuse and fedora if I wanted
<Roasted> still linux, but a different flavor
<stevo> i believe you
<Erthe> Brhad56: He means he boots between Ubuntu and Kubuntu while using the same home dir between the two.
<Brhad56> Roasted: I am skeptical.
<gorgonzola> me too
<Erthe> KDE was the first between the two (GNOME and KDE) to have a UI guideline for it's applications.
<gorgonzola> that sounds... pornographic.
<stevo> skeptical of what
<Erthe> GNOME applications still exhibit the potpouri of GNOME design non-standards.
<Brhad56> I am skeptical of being able to share the same home director on a dual boot of OpenSUSE and Fedora
<Brhad56> director=directory
<Erthe> Brhad56: You can.
<Roasted> brhad56 - in the installer, just select the home partition accordingly and mount it - but dont format it
<Erthe> You just mount the home partition from the same partition for both.
<stevo> how will that work
<Erthe> So /home is always /dev/sdxn
<Roasted> stevo - simple. In one OS, the partition is listed as home and it mounts it. In the other OS, it does the same. Both OSs arent online at the same time.
<Roasted> stevo - my main system right now is broken up like this - Vista / Swap/ Ubuntu / Home / Kubuntu
<Brhad56> Google tells me you guys speak of the truth.  Sorry I doubted
<gorgonzola> yuo can probably pull that out because both oses onyl differ in desktop environments...
<Roasted> Ubuntu and Kubuntu share the same home dir. I rebooted to Kubuntu for the first time and presto - there was my 300gb of data :P
<stevo> so you have your home directory as another partition?
<gorgonzola> but it sounds like a recipe for disaster...
<Roasted> stevo - yes
<Roasted> gorzonzola - its really not
<Roasted> its on a separate partition, thats why
<Roasted> you mount the partition, its just that simple
<Erthe> One of the early great things about UNIX was large networks where everyones home directory was hosted on a remote server.
<Erthe> Mounted via NFS to each "terminal"
<stevo> i just have it on the same partition
<Roasted> stevo - that may be a problem then
<Roasted> I always partition my home directory away from root
<Roasted> 1gb swap - 20gb root ( / ) - remainder as home
<gorgonzola> Roasted, yeah, i undersatend, and its a cool setup, i hadn't thought about that. but /home is not soooo system agnostic. in the case o k|ubuntu it won;t be a problem, because the libs and other stuff is the same...
<Erthe> A good practice, FYI
<stevo> does it make it faster or something?
<gorgonzola> but even with ubuntu and debian you probably would be asking for too much.
<Roasted> no, its just more convenient
<Erthe> Typically software is not installed in /home/<user>
<Erthe> It should be installed on the system and used by users.
<Brhad56> I have learned something new for the day.  I can turn my brain off now.
<Roasted> stevo - when you upgrade ubuntu, you can do a fresh install on your root partition without formatting your home directory
<stevo> ahhhhh
<Erthe> You can mount a partition anywhere you want stevo
<stevo> that is pretty useful
<gorgonzola> stevo: yeah, its really a good idea, you should try it.
<Roasted> stevo - I never do upgrades. I do fresh installs. So I can crash my main partition, install the new linux version I want, and hwen I boot up (because I mounted my home directory in the installer) presto - all my shit is there
<Erthe> mount /dev/sdb3 /home/myuser/workspace
<Roasted> because after all, we need to spend our time tinkering with our linux systems - not copying our data back over from a backup drive :P :P
<Erthe> Would assign that partition to that path
<stevo> how do I make it work with all the .kde .firefox .mozilla and all of that
<Roasted> stevo - it just seems to work
<Erthe> Stevo:  Your home directory contains all of your user-specific configuration for applications, as well as your files.
<Roasted> stevo - I JUST signed on Pidgin for the first time. On Ubuntu, I had my password saved. In Kubuntu, booted up for the first time and 10 seconds ago I clicked on my Pidgin icon. It signed right on because of the information in my .pidgin folder in home
<Roasted> or .purple, whatever it is for pidgin
<Erthe> If it's on a separate partition, as long as your UID is the same for the users on each OS, it can be mounted by many OSs
<Erthe> Roasted, try Kopete  :D
<stevo> if I done a new install, and had this home partition, how would I make it work with this different directory as default
<Erthe> In fact, PM me a MSN email if you have one, I'll add you so you can play with Kopete.
<Erthe> stevo: When you set up your mount points when you reinstall, you can simply mount the partition as /home and not format it.
<Erthe> It'll keep all the data the way it was.
<Erthe> And when  your system boots your home directory is as it was before you installed.
<gorgonzola> hey that UID detail is an important detail, if you ever plan on having more than one user...
<stevo> If i had a new install of slackware, on a diff partition than kubuntu, how would I configure it to be the correct home directory, not the one preinstalled
<Erthe> Well, I don't know much about the slackware install.
<gorgonzola> stevo, that was the exact thing i was warning about above :)
<stevo> okay, okay, xubuntu
<gorgonzola> stevo, that will proabaly work just fine :)
<Erthe> But once it's up, you can just edit fstab to mount whatever partition to /home
<Erthe> On a UNIX filesystem files are saved with the UID and GID of the user that saved them.
<Erthe> Permissions are stored too.
<stevo> if I mount it, why wouldn't it be just another filesystem?
<Erthe> The user you assign that home directory too just needs to have the same UID so you can modify the files.
<gorgonzola> stevo 'coz you told it to mount it to /home :)
<Erthe> stevo: The idea is that you have /dev/sdb3 (for example) as your home partition.
<Erthe> In *any* Linux, you can mount /dev/sdb3 /home
<Erthe> And all the files in that partition will exist in /home
<Erthe> So /home/youruser will always be /home/youruser
<gorgonzola> you can mount anything anywhere... for example, having a separate /var /usr or /home partition can be useful in some setups.
<Erthe> Yup.
<Erthe> So you can mount it anywhere.
<stevo> how do I specify the mount?
<gorgonzola> in /etc/fstab
<Erthe> Well, you could create a directory in your home directory called 'foo'
<Erthe> And do mount /dev/sdb3 /home/youruser/foo
<stevo> why foo?
<Erthe> It's an example  :D
<Erthe> The idea is, like drive letters with Windows, a partition is mounted onto the root filesystem.
<Erthe> And any Linux can read that partition, because it'll be formatted with a Linux filesystem type.
<Erthe> So long as your user ID remains the same between Linux installations, you can use that homedir all the time.
<Erthe> Make sense now?
<stevo> how do I mount it to a place tho
<Erthe> You type:  mount /dev/device /mount/point
<Erthe> But you have to have a partition to mount.
<Erthe> And a mount point.
<stevo> will I have to do this everytime I boot?
<Erthe> If you were going to setup your system that way, you could just put it in fstab
<Erthe> The file is /etc/fstab
<Roasted> after installing medibuntu does it require a reboot?
<Erthe> It will mount when the system boots.
<Erthe> Roasted: I, dunno.
<stevo> well, how do I get the same UID
<Erthe> stevo, you can specify your UID by hand if you want, for both OSs
<Erthe> Read about /etc/passwd and /etc/group
<Erthe> Each user is assigned an ID when it's created.
<Erthe> Most Linux distributions assign 1000 as the first user id.
<stevo> like, If i put stevo on kubuntu and stevo on xubuntu with same pass, would that work
<stevo> k
<Erthe> The passwords could be different.
<Erthe> Just so long as the UID was the same.
<Erthe> Not username either, it's the UID that counts.
<Erthe> The username can even be different  :D
<stevo> where do I change the UID
<Roasted> erthe - damn KDE
<Erthe> I'm pretty sure the only spot you need to is /etc/passwd, but read about it, don't take my word on it.
<Erthe> Roasted: Hmm?
<Roasted> this thing is going to keep me up all night playing with it. I gotta customize things the way I want, get to know it, find a new theme, etc
<Roasted> GAHHHHHHHHH :P
<Erthe> LOL
<Erthe> You'll have fun though.
<stevo> thank you all, I just learned another linux doohickey
<Erthe> The nice thing about KDE is that you can download all the themes from the interfaces that set them.
<Erthe> Free wallpapers, colour schemes, plasmoids, etc.
<stevo> another question...
<Erthe> stevo: shoot.
<Roasted> in gnome I just drag/drop themes to the appearance folder - how do I do it in KDE? Same method?
<Roasted> assuming I grab from kde-lookj.org that is
<stevo> what is the smallest linux that I can put on a flash drive that still has a gui
<Erthe> Roasted: It'll show you a list from that site, you hit install, it downloads and installs it.
<Erthe> Roasted: In the interface.  Right lick on your desktop and go to settings.
<Erthe> Roasted: You'll see what I mean once you're in there
<Erthe> stevo: Umm, there are a ton of small projects.
<Roasted> Erthe - so if Im on kde-look.org and I find one and hit install, it does the rest?
<Erthe> stevo: I know a few people who've setup bootable Ubuntu.
<stevo> DSL isn't small
<Erthe> Roasted: No, when you go to look at the available themes in your system settings, there's a dialog there to fetch a list from that site and download it for you
<Erthe> Roasted: And install it
<Erthe> stevo: There's a roll your own Linux out there.
<Erthe> stevo: But it's slow to get setup.
<Roasted> dude this is unreal
<Roasted> why is this so easy
<Erthe> Roasted: You can go to kde-look.org too and download manually, but it's an extra step
<Erthe> LOL
<Erthe> Cause GNOME blows
<Erthe> haha
<FloodBotK3> Erthe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> why did I take so long to try this out, seriously
 * Erthe hugs FloodBotK3
<Roasted> Ill always love gnome man, but this is pretty solid
<Erthe> Parts of me love GNOME too.
<Erthe> Mostly it's boot speed.
<Erthe> I would use GNOME on a laptop.
<Erthe> But KDE owns my desktop.
<Roasted> man KDE boots just as fast on here as gnome does
<Roasted> I timed it :P
<Erthe> I use a pretty stock GNOME config.
<Erthe> No customizations really.
<stevo> my resolution resets when I start the computer or log back in to the maximum size
<Roasted> Erthe - I cant seem to figure out how to apply an existing picture I have as my background
<Erthe> Another thing that's sweet, Roasted, once you get your window decorations, styles, colours, etc. setup in KDE, you can save it all as a theme.
<stevo> i have an nvidia card
<Roasted> nevermind, Im stupid
<Erthe> Roasted: Umm.  You can browse to it's location directly or use the dropdown thing (which saves background picture locations)
<Roasted> Erthe - you can do that in Gnome too man
<Erthe> Roasted: I know, I was just pointed it out.  :D
<Erthe> stevo: Run nvidia-config
<stevo> i have
<stevo> in sudo also
<perseid> Hmm. I used Get New Themes to get some Splash Screens but they don't show up in the list to select them.
<Erthe> perseid: Some of the splash screens on KDE-look right now don't install because the packages are formatted improperly.
<Roasted> Erthe - in Gnome I had a picture that was one big picture scaled to fit both monitors. In KDE It only applies that picture to 1 monitor. How can I work around this?
<Erthe> stevo: I would post that on the forums.  If you can't write xorg.conf something else entirely is wrong.
<perseid> 'k.
<stevo> i think it is kde's fault
<Erthe> Roasted: Umm, that I actually don't know.
<Erthe> Googlin'
<stevo> I fixed it, but then desktop effects don't start at same time
<Erthe> Select tiled Roasted
<Erthe> See if that helps
<stevo> Roasted cut the image in half, and apply 1 to each?
<Roasted> stevo - I can do that, but I dont know how to individually select this picture = monitor 1, this picture = monitor 2, otherwise Id do that
<stevo> ah
<Roasted> Erthe - I tried all options in the drop down. None worked.
<Roasted> All of them left my 19 with the default "air" image
<Erthe> Still lookin'
<stevo> that is a bummer
<Roasted> ah well
<Roasted> its a small issue
<Roasted> I also notice Im on KDE 4.2.2. I need to 4.3.2. this shyt :P
<Erthe> I would do that first.
<Erthe> :)
<Roasted> yeah
<Roasted> looking on how to
<Roasted> also - apps open by default to my 2nd monitor. Is that a setting I can change?
<Erthe> Um, ya, I think that's a window behaviour thing, one sec..
<Erthe> System Settings -> Window Behaviour
<Erthe> But I'm not sure you can direct the app to a display.
<Erthe> (I don't have two monitors, so my options may differ from yours)
<Erthe> The Advanced tab lets you decide how they present when the open though
<Erthe> If that doesn't work, you can set a global window setting I'm sure
<Roasted> I cant get my effing sound to work....
<Roasted> medibuntu I think
<Erthe> You can always copy your alsa config or whatever from your other installation.
<Erthe> When I started running Linux in '98, configuring everything took days on my first install.
<Erthe> It was a week before I had my audio functioning.
<Erthe> I don't miss RedHat.
<Roasted> in 2 hours I have pretty much everything done :P
<Erthe> 2 hours?
<Erthe> Keep counting  :D
<Roasted> Im sure Ill find more stuff but were off to a good start!
<Erthe> You should try out Kopete.
<Crash8308> hey anyone know what is a good channel for dvd encoders?
<Erthe> It's the everything IM.
<Erthe> Devede is what I use to make DVD ISOs
<Erthe> AVI -> DVD
<Erthe> Or anything really.
<Crash8308> or rather
<Crash8308> decode dvds
<Erthe> Just to watch DVDs?
<Erthe> Or to rip them?
<Crash8308> rip/backup
<Erthe> Ripping it is probably easy given that you can just dump the bytes.
<Erthe> Google can tell you how.
<Erthe> Using it to back stuff up, you can use K3B
<Erthe> To make DVD data discs.
<Crash8308> I already know how, but I need to know which track to rip from Star-Trek
<Crash8308> it has 99 of them....
<Crash8308> the encryption on this thing is mad
<Crash8308> i was trying to find online but i can only find info on the AU disc not the region 1
<Erthe> This is the wrong channel for that kind of question.
<Crash8308> i know.... do you know a channel?
<Erthe> Not on this network, no.
<Erthe> You could try #decss, but I dunno.
<Crash8308> i haven't used IRC for a loooong time
<Erthe> EFNet has warez channels
<Erthe> They could direct you to the correct place I'm sure.
<tsimpson> we can't support your actions and you need to stop speaking about it now
<Crash8308> no problem :)
<Erthe> Hey tsimpson  :D
 * tsimpson thinks about putting "EFNet" on highlight, but then thinks better of it
<Erthe> Talk about an old network.
<Erthe> I first started IRCing on Undernet, moved to EFNet, but in the last 6 years I haven't really IRCed anywhere but on this network.
<caris_mere> my sound works under 9.10, except when the sound should be produced through firefox. How can I get that to work?
<Erthe> IM killed IRC
<Erthe> OK, goodnight folks.
<Erthe> Have fun with your configuration Roasted.  :)
<Roasted> thanks brosef
<Roasted> :)
<Guest992> hii all
<Roasted> sup
<stevo> hello
<stevo> I love learning from these channels
<Roasted> yeah man
<Roasted> these channels and the forums are great
<stevo> yea
<Roasted> I have a stupid question
<Roasted> how in the world do I get the volume icon in the top panel
<stevo> definitely much more of a community than windows
<Roasted> I cant seem to find it
<Roasted> top panel meaning my regular kde panel - I just moved mine to the top
<stevo> you should log out and log back in
<Roasted> i did
<stevo> that usually happens when you restart x
<Roasted> I did tho
<Roasted> I think I deleted it on accident
<Roasted> but Its not in the widge list to readd
<Roasted> so Im lost
<stevo> well... It is called Kmix
<stevo> ...
<stevo> so did you or did you not restart x
<Roasted> I rebooted
<Roasted> got it! thanks
<Roasted> I just dragged kmix to the panel
<stevo> k
<stevo> any other things I can help y0u with?
<Roasted> do you know why ALL windows default ot opening on my 2nd monitor?
<Roasted> I want them to default to my primary
<stevo> what video card do you use
<Roasted> 9600 GT
<jussi01> Roasted: usually its that they default to the currently focused screen
<stevo> HEY SAME HERE
<Roasted> jussi01 - thats what I thought too
<Roasted> but ALL windows go there unless I quick click before the application launches
<Roasted> oh wait
<Roasted> ..........
<stevo> .......
<Roasted> okay that problem is solved lol
<stevo> YAY
<stevo> :)
<stevo> what did you do?
<Roasted> I just gotta make sure the window I want it to open in is the last one I clicked in
<Roasted> I wasnt doing that
<Roasted> properly, at least
<stevo> do you like games?
<jussi01> stevo: if you just want to chat, please use #kubuntu-offtopic
<stevo> jussi01 I just wanted to reccommend some KDE games to roasted, cuz he is a kubuntu user now
<Roasted> as if it makes a difference at this hour
<stevo> u are a he, right
<stevo> *_*
<Roasted> me?
<stevo> yes
<Roasted> yes
<stevo> whew
<stevo> need any more help?
<Roasted> naw Im aight - just settin up my samba server on kubuntu now
<stevo> I went thru about every single error installing kubuntu
<Roasted> stevo do you run virtualbox?
<stevo> no
<snarkster> where do i get the handbook for ktorrent?
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<snarkster> its for horses
<jacquesdupontd> i have a question
<snarkster> the answer is 12
<snarkster> well whats the question
<snarkster> just leaves us hangin there. LOL
<snarkster> Im on the edge of my seat with anticipation
<jacquesdupontd> i just bought an asus m60k intel core i7 4gig ddr3 and 1 terra 5400t/min and there's a second place for another hard disk do you think i could buy an ssd hard disk ?
<snarkster> yes
<jacquesdupontd> i think it should work cause it says its 2.5
<jacquesdupontd> ata 2
<snarkster> you do have a small problem tho
<jacquesdupontd> omg the difference could be amazing
<jacquesdupontd> i think a 64 gb should do the trick
<snarkster> logically if you have 1 terrabyte of storage, means you need another terrabyte to backup on
<snarkster> yes that would work wonders
<jacquesdupontd> hehe no cause first in fact it's 2 320 that i have
<jacquesdupontd> or 360
<snarkster> oh so its not a terrabyte then
<jacquesdupontd> and also it's seperated in 6 partitions so i don't need a big backup
<snarkster> ok
<snarkster> sounds like you have it all worked out
<jacquesdupontd> i could only install os's on the ssd and apps and data on the already installed hard disk no ?
<snarkster> yes
<snarkster> but 64 gigs for booting?
<snarkster> ssd drives have a short lifespan dont they? well shorter than manetic media
<jacquesdupontd> and could you tell me how can big is the difference between a 5400t/min and this ssd i've seen that read at 100 mb/s and 80 to write ?
<snarkster> sounds about right
<snarkster> the only ssd Ive used is my dell mini.
<jacquesdupontd> 64 gigs cause i plan to install few os's on it and also my basic apps of music creating
<snarkster> and its slow
<mefisto__> is amarok supposed to play audio cds in kubuntu?
<jacquesdupontd> and maybe my prefered games
<jacquesdupontd> ssd is a lot lot lot faster than an usual hard disk no ? could you tell me the speed of a 5400t/min ?
<snarkster> no i cant. As I have already stated the only experience I have with SSD is my dell mini which is slow
<jacquesdupontd> really weird i'm not the only one to read how fast it supposed to be no ?
<snarkster> <shrug> no clue man
<maco> it depends on the SSD
<jacquesdupontd> gonna show you it
<maco> many are very fast for sequential access, which is great for benchmarking!
<snarkster> there ya go.. someone who knows
<maco> ....but is the same condition as normal hard disks
<maco> not all SSDs are really fast for random access
<jacquesdupontd> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00090990.html
<maco> i recall Linus making a blog post about this
<snarkster> jacquesdupontd: that website isnt in english.. sorry
<jacquesdupontd> is it better to buy an sdd hard disk or sd card that i would put in the slot ?
<snarkster> does anyone know what leechers: 54 (259) means in the ()
<jacquesdupontd> but you can see the name of the hard disk translate or see the performances
<snarkster> i could. ;)
<mefisto__> how do I play audiocds in amarok?
<maco> mefisto__: in 9.04? you dont.
<maco> in 9.10 it has tht feature
<snarkster> mefisto__: http://www.google.com/url?q=http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/FAQ&ei=X4oLS-qiMYb_nAeZ0KnTAw&sa=X&oi=nshc&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=1&ved=0CAkQzgQoAA&usg=AFQjCNHrC24cc-hrFwPPBtAGpp0kYSGJWQ
<mefisto__> I have 9.10. how is it supposed to work?
<snarkster> google is your friend
<jacquesdupontd> http://translate.google.fr/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ldlc.com%2Ffiche%2FPB00090990.html&sl=fr&tl=en
<mefisto__> snarkster: but http://amarok.kde.org/ says "Insert an Audio CD and it will show up in the Collection Browser, allowing you to play directly from the CD or to copy the CD content to your collection."
<maco> Audio CD should just show up on the left
<maco> right above where it says "Local Collectin"
<snarkster> wonder if it converts to mp3 when copying to your collection??
<mefisto__> maco: and amarok in karmic should be version 2.2.0 correct?
<maco> yes
<maco> im looking at it right now
<maco> snarkster: it asks what format you want to use
<snarkster> awesome Im chack that out
<snarkster> check even
<maco> you can also go Amarok -> Play Media, and choose your CD on the left side of the Open dialog
<snarkster> jacquesdupontd: very nice
<jacquesdupontd> really ? so i just go to buy it directly today snarkster ?
<snarkster> im not telling you to do that.. thats a decision youll have to make on your own
<snarkster> i just put a cd in my machine, and it even brought up the cd title, and the track names
<mefisto__> maco: when I try from the menu, a box comes up saying "could not read ."
<maco> mefisto__: umm is your drive or the cd bad?
<snarkster> that is way cool...
<mefisto__> maco: plays fine in vlc
<maco> mefisto__: O_o thats a little odd. please file a bug
<snarkster> encoding the entire album
<snarkster> very sweet indeedy
<mefisto__> maco: and nothing appears above local music either
<snarkster> shuld appear above local collection
<maco> it shouldve automatically appeared at the top of the left sidebar. if it didnt: bug
<snarkster> maybe you need to mount the cd??
<mefisto__> ok, got it to appear above local connection now, but it says 0 tracks
<mefisto__> after restarting amarok
<snarkster> its looking for informationm
<snarkster> give it a sec.
<snarkster> took mine a sec to show up as well.
<mefisto__> does the cd mountpoint need to be added in amarok's collection settings?
<jacquesdupontd> hey how do i mount an .iso file in kubuntu is there a native soft ?
<snarkster> jacquesdupontd: sudo mkdir /media/iso && sudo mount -t iso9660 /isofile /media/iso
<jacquesdupontd> was thiniking about that wanted anothe solution but thx a lot that'll do the trick
<snarkster> mefisto__: still not working?
<snarkster> is this a commercially made cd?
<snarkster> or a burned cd from a friend
<mefisto__> commercially made, still 0 tracks. tried dragging the whole CD to playlist, nothing
<snarkster> it could still be looking for information
<mefisto__> snarkster: so when you said it took a while, do you mean it took some time to find all the tracks and display them on the left under the CD icon?
<snarkster> yes sir
<snarkster> i just encoded the guess who greatest hits vol 2
<snarkster> old cd
<mefisto__> snarkster: aren't you glad I came in here and asked about it? :)
<stevo> you should use k3m and rip them off of it
<mefisto__> k3m or k3b?
<stevo> whoops
<stevo> k3b
<Anubis> hi there
<stevo> hello
<Freyr> i have a little problem with my sound card after an updated that included the kernel
<snarkster> well if amarok cant do it k3b should have no problem
<stevo> did you update with the 9.10
<Freyr> i cant hear anything on my linux box
<snarkster> ok guys its 2am here.. I gotta hit the hay.
<stevo> freyr, is this from a 9.10 update?
<Freyr> stevo: yes
<stevo> what is your sound card, lemme guess... creative?
<Skrot-> hi, my kubuntu (9.10) was apparently installed with some encryptfs or something on $HOME. It seems to be crashing my X-session from time to time, so is there any way to disable it?
<mefisto__> ok, some progress, but still can't figure what's wrong. I put the cd in the 2nd drive (/dev/sr1) and tracks show up and play
<Freyr> after reboot a window appeared that asked me if i want to delete or something like that some sound devices. i answered no.
<stevo> freyr, what brand is it
<Freyr> stevo: no, it's not creative. it's the sound card from the motherboard
<stevo> AC'97
<Freyr> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<mefisto__> Freyr: did you change any bios settings?
<Freyr> mefisto_: no, i didnt change anything
<stevo> Does it have a digital input or output
<mefisto__> Freyr: I get that message when I disable audio in bios in some way. KDE detects that hardware has changed and asks if you want it to "forget" the hardware that was previously there
<stevo> if it has digital, try to find a switch, and mute the digital
<stevo> that is all I got
<stevo> bye
<sharpen047> could someone help me with wine sound? i can get sound for an intro, but not after that, only been this way since the removal of pulseaudio
<Freyr> i didnt changed nothing in my BIOS. i just rebooted after the update
<Freyr> well guys i rebooted and the sound is working again.
<Freyr> still, dont know the cause
<Haji> slt tt le monde
<sharpen047> could someone help me with wine sound? i can get sound for an intro, but not after that, only been this way since the removal of pulseaudio
<mefisto__> ok, problem solved if anyone's curious: /dev/cdrom was symlinked to /dev/sr1 and /dev/cdrom1 to /dev/sr0. after symlinking cdrom > sr0 and cdrom1 > sr1 everything worked
<Haji> could someone help me.  I need a Detailed documentation of the couchdb
<mefisto__> is that a bug I should file? and if so, what does the bug belong to? not really amarok's fault
<jarl> Hi there. My KMail wants to open PDF attachments with acroreader, but I would like to configure kmail to use okular. Can anybody help?
<jarl> I figured it out, it's a KDE configuration I entered system settings->file associations, and changed the setting for pdf files. Thanks anyway...
<mefisto__> Haji: http://couchdb.apache.org/docs/index.html
<Haji> thank you (mefisto), I have already visited this site I need to manipulate couchDB with jquery
<umbrin> hello everyone
<elargus> pakage manager can't connect to the internet
<elargus> help please
<elargus> pakage manager can't connect to the internet
<elargus> help please
<elargus> #kubuntu
<volodya> hi. I have knotify4 process eating one core constantly, kubuntu 9.10. Is this a known issue?
<sugrale> Kubuntu package manager can't connect to the internet, help please
<mefisto__> sugrale: have you tried changing download sources?
<sugrale> yes
<sugrale> I can see on the terminal that it does not even resolve the name
<mefisto__> sugrale: ping google.com ?
<sugrale> I get this
<sugrale> Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)
<sugrale> I can ping
<mefisto__> ping archive.ubuntu.com ?
<sugrale> and get replies... At first I had to disable ipv6 which I think I did since all my apps work fine one the internet
<sugrale> the ping to archive.ubuntu.com gives me replies
<sharpen047> can someone help me with sound? its not letting me use amarok and wine at the same time
<mefisto__> sugrale: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-654052.html
<sharpen047> can someone help me with sound? its not letting me use amarok and wine at the same time
<sugrale> mefisto_; I did that still I can't update or install any software
<Kendaleigha> mefisto_; I did that still I can't update or install any software
<Azzmodan> How do I disable the screensaver in kde4? I disabled the screensaver, disabled power management's "dim screen" and still it is blanking the monitor
<mefisto__> Azzmodan: is it a laptop? did you check the various profiles in power management? also, each profile has sections: actions, screen, cpu and system
<Azzmodan> mefisto__, no, and I did disable them in every profile just in case
<mefisto__> Azzmodan: maybe BIOS settings are switching monitor off? is it switching off power, or just blanking the screen and staying on?
<Azzmodan> blanking and staying on, shouldn't be the bios or anything since I never had this issue in gnome
<Azzmodan> I have to leave now, thanks for trying to think with me. I'll give it another shot tonight.
<rethus> on suse i use vi on konsole... and if i press i into an open file, i get into the edit mode... that doesn't work on ubuntu.. why?
<rethus> and if i press the cursor arrow-keys, he write a D
<sharpen047> any devs here?
<jwx> bug nevermind
<sandman667> Moinmoin..
<sandman667> ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem 'Network Manager'.. obwohl ich eine drahtverbindung auf eine Feste IP konfiguriert habe (funktioniert auch), und der Haken bei 'Autmatisch verbinden' gesetzt ist, holt das blöde Ding sowohl beim booten wie auch beim erwachen aus Hibernate eine IP per DHCP und nennt das dann 'Auto eth0'
<sandman667> wie krieg ich ihn dazu, das zu unterlassen?
<sandman667> will ihn nicht ganz abschalten, da ich einen Network manager für WLAN-Sachen nutzen will..
<rork> !de | sandman667
<ubottu> sandman667: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sandman667> I've got a small problem with Network Manager.. I've set up a connection using a fixed IP (works, too), 'Connect automatically' is set, but the little shit always gets an IP by dhcp (boot as well as waking up from hibernate) an calls this connection 'auto eth0'
<sandman667> how do I get it not to do this?
<sandman667> I don't want to switch it off, cause I want to use some kind of manager for WLAN things..
<tzanger> hmm, k3b says it can't find any cd or cdrom devices. /dev/dvd is a link to /dev/sr0 just like it always was, and cdrecord works fine on its own. This is a 9.04 -> 9.10 upgrade... any ideas?
<shadeslayer> any idea if there is a PPA for kde 4.4 ?
<ghostcube> tzanger: you checked the settings for k3b inside systemsettings
<ghostcube> ?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<crayfish> Anyone used Karmic with the K3760 (Vodafone) USB modem?
<tzanger> ghostcube: yes, it simply can't find any removable devices that look like burners
<tzanger> the burner works great with cdrecord fromt he command line, I can use eject, read CDs/DVDs... it's weird. k3b did work fine on this machine with 9.04.
<ghostcube> tzanger: the systemsettings part for k3b is to set the ownership of the files correct
<ghostcube> you did this?
<ghostcube> not the k3b settings the kde systemsettings >> k3b
<tzanger> wtf
<tzanger> now it's working
<tzanger> I didn't change a thing
<tzanger> that's *weird*
<alessandro_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<relica> hi
<mankirat> o.,o
<poyntz> hi folks
<poyntz> dragon player, no video, no sound - help please!
<poyntz> i've installed the kubuntu restricted extras as well
<poyntz> but it didn't do anything
<poyntz> i've also purged it and reinstalled
<poyntz> which also didn't do anything
<poyntz> without and settings it makes it hard to fix the issue
<poyntz> no way for me to select xine,gstreamer etc as a backend
<poyntz> (if there is please let me know how to do it)
<poyntz> I'm on KDE 4.3.2
<wrgb> poyntz: Look in System Settings > Multimedia
<poyntz> wrgb: sorry, i don't understand. I can launch dragon player, only when i launch it there's no video or sound
<poyntz> also if I launch "dragon" from konsole, and select a file to play the same results (and there's no output in konsole)
<poyntz> --makes the issue really hard to solve...
<poyntz> when it plays the progress bar goes across the screen
<poyntz> but nothing else happens
<wrgb> you ca set the backend by going to K-Menu > Applications > Settings > System Settings > Multimedia
<poyntz> and when it finishes it stuffs up the kde desktop
<poyntz> wrgb: not on mine :/
<poyntz> i can go KMenu > Settings, or KMenu > Multimedia
<poyntz> oh wait
<poyntz> scrap that
<poyntz> i see what you mean
<poyntz> (it's a little bit different on my kde version)
<wrgb> poyntz: i'm on 9.10
<gaelfx> what console command can I use to establish a wi-fi connection?
<poyntz> wrgb: I can promise you it's different on my version, i'm on kde 4.3.2, ubuntu 9.10, using the classic kmenu
<poyntz> wrgb: if you're using the kickoff kmenu that might explain it
<poyntz> wrgb: anyhow, I've got two HDA Intel (Conexant Analog)s
<poyntz> - should I delete one?
<poyntz> (the one that doesn't work)
<poyntz> that could be what's confusing dragon
<poyntz> wrgb: actually, that's not backend. i'll fiddle with the backend settings, sorry
<wrgb> poyntz: do you have pulseaudio too?
<poyntz> wrgb: yeh
<poyntz> wrgb: well it's on the xine backend
<poyntz> wrgb: but xine has been working for mplayer and vlc
<poyntz> (if this is the universal backend used by everything)
<poyntz> wrgb: the difference is that i used mplayer and vlc before i installed kubuntu-desktop
<poyntz> wrgb: dragon came with kubuntu-desktop, which might be the problem
<wrgb> poyntz: yeah, it is -- what format is the video file?
<poyntz> wrgb: as in, vlc and mplayer might be using the old backend
<poyntz> wrgb: ogv
<ubsafder> hello
<poyntz> hi ubsafder
<wrgb> poyntz: yeah, you're probably right - they're using the GDM settings
<wrgb> poyntz: installing the Medibuntu codecs might help
<ubsafder> trying to use wget to make a http resquest with 2 parameters i tried http://je-resous.fr/NSLU2/main-3.php?param1=1&param2=2 doesn't go thru
<poyntz> wrgb: well changing the backend from xine to gstreamer didn't do anything :/. i'll try getting the codecs..
<ubsafder> i mean i tried wget with that url with is my app
<ubsafder> looks like it works if i have only one paramter but not 2 any idea ?
<gaelfx> What command can I use to establish a wi-fi connection?
<wrgb> ubsafder: try typing man wget in a terminal window
<poyntz> wrgb: i think i've got them all installed already - prob why mplayer and vlc work
<ubsafder> have been there but that doesn't explain or i too dumb for that
<wrgb> ubsafder: sorry, then I'm not handy with wget
<wrgb> poyntz: you might try deleting one of Intel Conexant analogs -- my config only has one Intel shown under video in multimedia settings
<gaelfx> does anyone know a console command to connect to a wireless network?
<poyntz> wrgb: couldnt figure out how to do that :/
<wrgb> poyntz: then try changing the order they're used in by dragging the first one and dropping it below the second one
<Pici> 22
<ubsafder> anyone knows how can get a web page from the comand line looking for some like wget but different  ?
<poyntz> wrgb: i did that
<BluesKaj> ubsafder:  what's wrong with wget?
<poyntz> wrgb: thanks for your help anyhow
<poyntz> ciao folks
<crayfish> ubsafder: +1 to "whats wrong with wget" - but if for some reason you want another tool - you could use lynx --source http://blah > file, or write a small script using LWP::UserAgent in Perl
<wrgb> poyntz: np
<ubsafder> crayfish: i like the perl agent thanks goin to look into it
<alba_6_6> hello
<signos> hi
<alba_6_6> just testing... ubuntu karmic
<alba_6_6> thnx
<signos> me 2
<alba_6_6> nice
<alba_6_6> u like karmic so far?
<bradpitt> love it :)
<falktx> hm...
<falktx> is it just me or firefox is crashing all the time?
<forge_> probably just you... ???
<falktx> i guess
<falktx> it must be the firefox-kde thing
<aicram> Hello everyone.I cannot shutdown my kubuntu properly. I choose leave it logs out but no way to shut it down. Thanks.
<falktx> sudo poweroff
<aicram> Thank you. I will do that.
<kiraitachi> whats up
<syon> hi
<syon> does anyone else except me notice that the task bar is somewhat broken in KDE 4.3?
<syon> I seem to have an empty entry (one that takes up space, but does not contain a window) on the very left and a window that is actually not running anymore in there, too.
<syon> all those entries are gone after killing and restarting plasma-desktop
<alx> hi there! after kubuntu karmic install, my pc always boots gnome... (no loginscreen where i can specify to run kde environment) when i try to konfigure gdm it tells me its not running.. what can i do?
<Lynceus> alx: maybe you have to configure kdm...
<Lynceus> or just log out
<alx> how can i can i configure it from gnome?
<alx> when i log out i get a black screen
<alx> nothing happens
<ghostcube> alx have you checked kdm is installed so far ?
<Lynceus> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<alx> ghostcube yes it is installed
<alx> i just did that lynceus, gonna reboot now
<alx_> gnaaah, back on gnome desktop again
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get remove gdm ?
<alx_> i'm trying to find out how to disable automatic login
<ghostcube> you should be able sto do
<alx_> ghostcube i already reinstalled gdm, same thing afterwards
<ghostcube> sudo service gdm stop
<ghostcube> sudo service kdm stop
<ghostcube> sudo service kdm start
<ghostcube> not reinstall uninstall
<alx_> ok
<ghostcube> hmm have i should mention not to do it in x
<ghostcube> damn
<Lynceus> gksudo gdmsetup
<Lynceus> there you can disable autologin
<jtholmes> anyone know what double layer dvd burner works well on 9.10 K3b
<ghostcube> bbl
<alx_> hm after i typed "sudo service kdm stop" i had a fullscreen bash, but "sudo service kdm start" had no effect.. i have kdm installed (just double checked it)
<BluesKaj> alx_, try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<falktx> i think this issue should be fixed
<falktx> cause lots of people have this issue
<alx_> BluesKaj hmm... it says kdm already running
<falktx> installing gnome stuff may cause gdm to install
<BluesKaj> alx_, also you need to be at a tty to run those commands
<alx_> tty?
<falktx> sudo killall Xorg
<falktx> sudo killall gdm
<falktx> sudo kdm
<alx_> ok gonna try that
<falktx> that works for me
<BluesKaj> alx_, then do, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop , then start
<BluesKaj> !works for me | falktx
<ubottu> falktx: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<BluesKaj> anyway , time for my daily walk
<BluesKaj> BBL
<falktx> not sure i get the point
<alx> hm blueskaj and falktx after "killall Xorg" i got black screen and then (gnome) desktop back. after killall gdm i got back to the fullscreenbash where i could read what probably are message before boot: it said "not starting gdm bcause its not default... starting kdm.. (and some more kde services)" the terminal didnt react to any of my commands....
<alx> is it possible that kde is already running (kde apps look like they should!) but for some reason the kde-menues and bars are replaced by gnome's?
<krasimir> опа
<chaitu> Greetings All. I've installed new themes from desktop settings --> new themes. However, I'm unable to apply the themes as I don't see them in the drop down menu. Can someone help me please? Thanks
<ForgeAus> lol I don't believe I was just about to tell you to get your uxtheme.dll patched! rofl - windows solution ... different problem
<chaitu> ;)
<bloody> maybe you downloaded it for the wrong kde version oô dunno if 3 themes are compatible with 4 and vice versa
<chaitu> well if I see them in the drop down menu, dont you  think the should be compatible?
<bloody> mhm, sounded like you can't apply AND can't see them in the drop down
<chaitu> no, am talking about drop down menu of the list of themes I can download...
<chaitu> once I click on new themes it gives me a list from kde.org and am trying to install them by clicking on install button next to them...
<chaitu> once Installed I dont see them in the drop down menu of themes of my system...
<ForgeAus> chaitu ask in #kde they may be able to help you with this
<chaitu> Thanks ForgeAus :)
<ixoyc_> hello
<ForgeAus> persoanlly I don't really know and your right, if the theme isn't compatible it hsouldn't be in the downloaded list...
<ForgeAus> (I don't think KDE3 themes go in there anyway)
<chaitu> will try there ForgeAus. Thanks for your time bloody and ForgeAus
<KyranBe> hey
<supacat^_^> People plz help. Effects in Kubuntu are not appear after reset. Writing that can not use Cube effect. ATI Radeon X1100 (X200m) video card
<KyranBe> I compiled amarok2.2.1 with libmtp1.0.1 this weekend, because it supports more devices than libmtp0.3.7 (which comes with karmic)
<KyranBe> I'd like to share this package, so that other people who have a device that's not well supported in the old lib can use it too
<KyranBe> but I have no idea how I should actually do this
<KyranBe> does anybody have any pointers for me?
 * ForgeAus tosses KyranBe an address to a variable
<KyranBe> ForgeAus I'm more a java guy ;)
<ForgeAus> (lol ... couldn't help myself)
<KyranBe> well, I could just as well drop the deb files on a blog somewhere
<KyranBe> but it's not really elegant
<ForgeAus> I think there's a channel something like #ubuntu-dev ???
<BluesKaj> elegance is not necessary if you just need something to work :)
<ForgeAus> Kyran either that or just wait, if theres a newer version it probably just needs to be absorbed into the distro repos...
<KyranBe> well, it works for me, but I'd like to share it
<KyranBe> I did some research and apparently because libmtp is in main, there's not a chance it's going to be updated before lucid
<KyranBe> there's a ppa with the new libmtp version
<BluesKaj> lucid alpha will be out in 2 1/2 wks
<KyranBe> so I used that
<ForgeAus> sounds like thats your answer then
<KyranBe> but the apps need to be recompiled in order to use it (no other modification necessary)
<KyranBe> so I did that for myself too
<KyranBe> now I'd just like to share that
<KyranBe> basically
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<BluesKaj> still think "lucid lunatic" is a better handle than the lame "lucid lynx"
<KyranBe> lol
<ForgeAus> lynx is what they chose?
<bloody> mhm, when i have installed a program over the packet manager, like gimp, and then download and compile the source code how can i start my compiled version?
<ForgeAus> what is this OSX?
<KyranBe> you could argue that a lunatic is some sort of anymal
<KyranBe> animal
<KyranBe> by doing dpkg -i gimp.deb (or whatever it's called)
<KyranBe> that will overwrite the packet manager install
<ForgeAus> Macux OSXbuntu - Lucid Lynx lol
<BluesKaj> KyranBe, lets not get too analytical. /..lunatic just sounds  better :)
<KyranBe> blueskaj it sure does :)
<ForgeAus> a lucid lunatic sounds... dangerous
<KyranBe> might not be perfect for a stable release
<KyranBe> though it sounds perfect for the alpha and beta versions ;)
<BluesKaj> I sent a suggestion to Mark Shuttleworth in ubuntu-classroom but he wasn't impressed
<BluesKaj> no imagination or daring :)
<ForgeAus> Kyran, wouldn't an update like that be a backport to Karmic eventually anyway?
<BluesKaj> the OT cops will be here soon
<KyranBe> ForgeAus I don't know actually
<KyranBe> I have very little knowledge on how ubuntu decides to do it's updates
<BluesKaj> i guess one can make suggestions in launcxhpad or #kubuntu-devel
<ubuntu> hello
<KyranBe> I'll check that out
<KyranBe> It's a very simple and save fix (I mean if I can do it, ...)
<KyranBe> anyway pizza's ready, thanks for the help guys
<ForgeAus> KyranBe as simple as it may be the update cycle mystifies me sometimes ...
<bloody> mhm, didnt really work, i uninstalled it over KPackageKit (from where i got it) and make installed my source again but it wasn't startable, it said unknown command
<SiVA_> how do I make it so new files created within a directory inherit the permissions of the parent directory?
<Shaxor> Hay there people, Okay heres the question, How do I get Compiz to run right with out it fighting with Kwin. When I try to set Compiz as my default Windows Manager It seems to clash with Kwin  even tho I have KWin turned off It still trys to run, What am I doing Wrong?
<Guest89074> hi
<Shaxor> Hay there people, Okay heres the question, How do I get Compiz to run right with out it fighting with Kwin. When I try to set Compiz as my default Windows Manager It seems to clash with Kwin  even tho I have KWin turned off It still trys to run, What am I doing Wrong?
<Guest89074> I dont know about that shax, total nub here :)
<Guest89074> i see lots of people, no talkers!
<BluesKaj> Shaxor, how are you setting compiz as default?
<Shaxor> ><
<Shaxor> I go in to Default Applications and change the window Manager to Compiz
<shawnzer> whats a good irc program to use, user friendly?
<Shaxor> Then after swiching it, It tells me I have to reboot, So I do, after rebooting, Thats when Kwin turns back on And seems to fight with Compiz
<maniko> hello, how can I set sound to work fine. I have SB live 5.1 but not work. Only 2.ch. stereo. Im new on UBUNTU. Tnx. from Serbia
<AlexZion> Hi everyone, I have Installed QT Creator on my Kubuntu Karmic system , but I can't even compile the example files exit with code 5 , someone can help me ?
<jimmy51_> hello all.  i've got a 9.10 fresh install and really like the unified notification thing in the task bar.  it looks like an envelope that lights up with something has a notification.  on my home systems, i did an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and don't see the envolope.  why not?
<jimmy51_> is that just a widget?
<Trudell> hi all
<Trudell> I'm here again :-P
<doleyb> Is there a simple way to disable KDE/powerdevil from controlling the power management / cpu speed ?
<Trudell> powerdevil?? lol
<diakhal> where can i have a chart in french please!!!!
<Trudell> doleyb --> system services then powerdnow
<Trudell> sorry, powernowd
<doleyb> Trudell: and that will turn off the normal kde power control?
<Trudell> yes, but have you certain that decision?
<doleyb> Trudell: I see PowerDevil in KDE Services Configuration, not powernowd.
<Trudell> really??? i thought was a joke
<doleyb> Trudell: Well the reason I wanted to turn off PowerDevil was to make sure it wasn't interfering with powernowd... because I'm trying to get cpu frequency scaling to function.
<doleyb> Trudell: It used to function before karmic, but now won't do anything, and I'm stuck at 800mhz instead of 1800mhz.
<Trudell> are you using notebook?
<doleyb> Trudell: yes, amd64 acer laptop.
<Trudell> oh, now i understood
<Trudell> just a moment, i will find a solution to you
<Trudell> do you want to manage cpu trought the powermanagemente, isnt?
<BluesKaj> doleyb, you can do, sudo apt-get remove powernowd
<BluesKaj> or tunoff the powerdevil in system settings/advanced/services
<doleyb> BluesKaj: powernowd and powerdevil are different things.
<Trudell> better blueskaj alternative
<doleyb> Trudell: I would prefer power management via the KDE settings, like used to work in 9.04.  But I'd settle for anything that lets me get the speed above 800 mhz.  Here's a paste showing my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/326302/
<Trudell> or uninstall powerdevil and install powernowd
<BluesKaj> doleyb, they do the same thing as far as the cpu is concerned
<Trudell> above 800?
<Trudell> are you sure that you want it?
<doleyb> Trudell: This cpu does 800, 1600, or 1800 mhz, and I'd like to get above 800.  In 9.04 that would happen automatically, but now I haven't been able to make it do that.
<BluesKaj> doleyb,, then install cpufrequtils
<doleyb> BluesKaj: I have cpufrequtils, what next?
<BluesKaj> doleyb, sudo /usr/bin/cpufreq-set -g performance
<doleyb> BluesKaj: Ok, I can set the governor to performance, but that doesn't help.  The max speed is still 800.
<BluesKaj> doleyb, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz ..it might be misreading the speed
<doleyb> cpu MHz         : 800.000
<BluesKaj> doleyb, hmm i wonder if a reboot might be in order
<doleyb> Ok, I'll try rebooting and come back.. it's an unhappy day when linux problems need a reboot though...
<Trudell> lmao
<Trudell> blkueskaj, have you ever any doubt about kubuntu s**ts?
<BluesKaj> well, the kernel module could be the culprit so a reboot is sometimes the only way
<Trudell> we need turn better kubuntu distro
<Trudell> kubuntu can't folling down
<Trudell> fall
<BluesKaj> Trudell, it's still the best linux distrom in my experience , if you want then go install something else but we don't ditro trolls in here
<Trudell> i'm not troilling
<BluesKaj> you tried to pull this crap before , don't start again
<Trudell> i'm just express my opinion
<Trudell> my user opinion
<BluesKaj> it's not needed , we ppl to help not nbe critical
<BluesKaj> need
<Trudell> kaj, let me say onething
<Trudell> kubuntu needs reformulation
<Trudell> to be better
<BluesKaj> time to go the mail ,bbin 10 mins
<Trudell> kubuntu is better distro then ubuntu, in my opinion
<Trudell> and must be the best distro of all linux distro
<Trudell> kubuntu untill is the most easy distro to manage
<Trudell> dont you agree my opinion?
<Trudell> well, some problems need to be repared
<Trudell> well, some problems needs rapairs
<Trudell> well, doleyb... sucessfull?
<doleyb> Trudell: oh i'll go look and see, need to compile something maybe
<Trudell> lmao
<Trudell> lmao?
<Trudell> do you see it blueskaj?
<doleyb> Trudell: now I'm having a different kind of problem, konsole freezing up (which I've seen before a bit, only after getting karmic)
<doleyb> So that's delaying seeing the speed.
<gabrielgomez> hello
<doleyb> Can't even type in a terminal... konsole, rxvt, gnome-terminal all don't respond.  irc and firefox is ok.. oh this is so bad.
<Trudell> do you see it bluekaj?
<Trudell> karmic kernel s**ts
<jimmy51_> is there a UI based way to enable remote desktop access in 9.10?
<doleyb> karmic kernel whats?!  What does that mean?
<Trudell> doleyb,downgrade to jaunty until this problem be solved
<doleyb> Trudell: ok, i've been thinking of doing that.  But the documents say "downgrading is officially not supported", so I'm a little scared.
<Trudell> i think that could be a better solution for this moment
<Trudell> well, force it
<doleyb> Trudell: or more accurately, I am lazy and downgrading looks like it'll be effort.
<Trudell> well 800mHz is good
<BluesKaj> Trudell, telling ppl to downgrade isn't a solution to problems
<Trudell> above then 800 MHz is so poor
<Trudell> well blueskaj, karmic kernel have a lot of bugs
<Trudell> what are your solution for this
<^kenhoob-it1> hello
<Trudell> i cant see a other solution
<^kenhoob-it1> how add ratings to kde downloaded wallpapers?
<BluesKaj> doleyb, which cpu ?
<Trudell> to me it was necessary
<Trudell> amd64
<doleyb> BluesKaj: i have amd64 athlon2, dual core.
<Trudell> its a good cpou
<Trudell> amd64 dual is better than pentium 4 dual
<BluesKaj> 64bit?
<BluesKaj> ok, did you install kubuntu amd64 /
<doleyb> BluesKaj: yes this is 64 distrib and cpu.
<doleyb> BluesKaj: Yes this is the 64 bit distrib.
<Trudell> doleyb, thi to install debian sid kernel
<Trudell> doleyb, try to install debian sid kernel
<doleyb> Trudell: you mean grab a deb file from debian's unstable and force installing it here?
<BluesKaj> strange because , I have an older model amd64 and I'm running amd64 kubuntu no cpu stepping probs . I wonder about the kernel module for your cpu ..it seems to be the wrong one
<doleyb> BluesKaj: What module do you use?  It looks like mine is powernow-k8
<BluesKaj> doleyb, let me check
<Trudell> mine is generic powernowd
<Trudell> well, if not sid, use lenny
<doleyb> You think the kernel module package is pretty interchangable?
<Trudell> in topic i was oriented to downgrade my karmic kernel
<Trudell> so use lenny
<Trudell> debian and ubuntu are compatibles
<doleyb> Btw, a few years ago I used sid as a desktop distro, but that was when I had more time to keep aware of whether packages were broken before upgrading... kubuntu was the choice to avoid that effort.
<Trudell> the debian's kernel runs better
<doleyb> Do you know if there are ubuntu bug reports relating to kernel that are known problems?
<Trudell> well, use only kernel from debian
<Trudell> you can do manual instalation
<Trudell> module-assistant runs in debian
<Trudell> sure
<Trudell> karmic have a lot of problems
<doleyb> Is there a web page which talks about these problems, a forum thing or bug-query thing? wiki maybe?
<BluesKaj> doleyb, I forgot, removed powernowd
<BluesKaj> powerdevil is the replacement , I think
<doleyb> BluesKaj: Sure I'll try that, but these other problems are rather bigger.  Lacking a command line is a huge obstacle..
<BluesKaj> no terminal ?
<Trudell> blueskaj what problem in use daemon not devil?
<Trudell> why devil?
<Trudell> daemons is a name more beauty than devil
<noaXess1> hu
<Trudell> devil remember satan
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<doleyb> BluesKaj: After rebooting I cannot type in konsole, gnome-terminal, rxvt, or control-f1
<BluesKaj> doleyb, ctrl+alt+f1 for the cli, ctrl+alt+f7 to relaunch the desktop
<doleyb> BluesKaj: those keystrokes have no effect.
<BluesKaj> don't use the+
<doleyb> uh huh.
<doleyb> So if control-alt-f1 doesn't work, things are pretty thoroughly wrecked?
<BluesKaj> ok, doleyb there is one thing you can do try this : http://pastebin.ca/1685906
<BluesKaj> you probly need to do a reinstall
<noaXess> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<doleyb> yep I guess I will reinstall!  great fun... bye guys!
<Trudell> doleyb, have you enter in level 1 without kdm or gdm?
<Trudell> have you trouble to acess terminal?
<doleyb> Trudell: presently I cannot get to console, or type in konsole, xterm, gnome-terminal, etc.
<noaXess> is there a kde tool to mount my second sata hd instead of do that manually over /etc/fstab?
<Trudell> are you using ext3?
<Trudell> have anyone a solution to install nvidia 96 driver in karmic?
<bodom> noaXess: when you connect it, it should be noticed on recently connected defices, in the trasy bar, bottom-right, near the clock
<BluesKaj> noaXess, can you see it in dolphin as a volume in places?
<Trudell> debian have a more stables kernel
<Trudell> and more options too
<noaXess> itŝ a internal sata hd on /dev/sdb, have created a ext4 part and formatet it with mkfs.ext4..
<Trudell> have anyone a solution to install nvidia 96 driver in karmic?
<noaXess> can see it in dolphin as volume (ext4)
<noaXess> now i want automount it on boot, cause i want place all my data on it.
<Trudell> have anyone a solution to install nvidia 96 driver in karmic?
<Trudell> blueskaj https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/391768
<BluesKaj> yeah Trudell , http://www.pastebin.ca/1685928
<Trudell> Does anyone knows if 78 driver runs with a GeForce 2 MX in Karmic?
<Trudell> Kaj, do you know if 78 runs with GF2MX in Karmic?
<BluesKaj> Trudell, type i synaptic to see if it's listed GeForce 2 MX
<Trudell> alright kaj
<Trudell> kaj, no results
<BluesKaj> not listed ?
<anoneemouse> hi. im trying to load a php site on lamp but whenever i go to the php url it just downloads the file. running the command to enable php gives me the following message: "Module php5 already enabled"
<anoneemouse> i used tasksel to install lamp
<Trudell> yeah, 96 and 71 runs with GeForce 2 MX
<noaXess> ups.. had no conection
<Trudell> but only for 2.6.24 kernels
<noaXess> so.. my /dev/sdb1 ext4 partition i can see in dolphin..
<noaXess> can click on it, but not write on it.. i want it automatically mount on system start, cause i want place my dataŝ on it..
<noaXess> have a notebook with two 500gb hd's :)
<BluesKaj> Trudell, did you stop kdm /X , can't install a driver without removing the existing one
<hyperboreean> hey guys, I just got a new laptop and installed karmic koala on it and it doesn't show my wifi card
<hyperboreean> which is a thinkpad wifi bgn
<instigate> have problem updating system doest starts but doesn't finish because of error
<hyperboreean> any ideas where I can look for some help?
<instigate> where can i send this error information
<noaXess> hyperboreean: made all upgrades and run the ap "Hardware Drivers" in kicker?
<hyperboreean> noaXess: well I don't have any internet access without the wifi card
<hyperboreean> so it's just what the cd installed
<Trudell> blueskaj, is jaunty stable?
<noaXess> hyperboreean: now lan access
<noaXess> cable
<hyperboreean> noaXess: I will try the Hardware drivers
<hyperboreean> noaXess: no :(
<BluesKaj> noaXess, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Add_a_new_hard_drive
<noaXess> notebook without lan port or no router with lan
<Trudell> i havent nvidia driver installed
<BluesKaj> Trudell, karmic i more stable than jaunty
<teodoro> hi, i am new in Kubuntu: there is an kde application to record the desktop?
<Trudell> but karmic dont run nvidia
<noaXess> BluesKaj: so, with /etc/fstab.. ok.. thought that there is a simple kde tool :)
<BluesKaj> Trudell, i have nvidia geforce 7600gt , it runs fine
<Trudell> i always stop kdm by service kdm stop as descripted in topics
<hyperboreean> noaXess: assuming I can get internet access what should I do next?
<Trudell> and install, but kde apears with a distorted images
<BluesKaj> noaXess, sorry I don't know of any simple tools :)
<noaXess> hyperboreean: open konsole and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Trudell> so why in my system kde run with a distorted images?
<noaXess> hyperboreean: after a restart eventuall sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> noaXess, that command is depracated now
<noaXess> dist-upgrade?
<Trudell> Is your 7600gt AGP or PCIe?
<noaXess> today, i installed two new notebooks with karmic.. and on both are linux kernels that are hold back..
<maco> thats fine
<noaXess> BluesKaj: so i have done a dist-upgrade and voilà
<maco> it just means the rest of the new kernel's dependencies havent finished being built and published to the repos
<BluesKaj> hyperboreean, in terminal sudo do-release-upgrade
<maco> theyll probably become available in a few hours or so
<Trudell> blueskaj, Is your 7600gt AGP or PCIe?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, do-release-upgrade has replaced dist-upgrade
<noaXess> BluesKaj: aha.. ok..
<BluesKaj>  Trudell,  pcix
<noaXess> i have now this in /etc/fstab: /dev/sdb1       /home/thomi/Daten       ext4    defaults,errors=remount-rw      0       1
<noaXess> and it won't mount with sudo mount -a i get: EXT4-fs (sdb1): Unrecognized mount option "errors=remount-rw" or missing value
<BluesKaj> noaXess, it should automount at bootup , no need to use a command
<noaXess> BluesKaj: yes but to test.. without boot... it should also moutn or not?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, , sorry not sure
<noaXess> BluesKaj: is is ext4 or ext4-dev?
<BluesKaj> ext4
<noaXess> ok
<BluesKaj> dev is sdX
<noaXess> /dev/sdb1
<BluesKaj> ok
<noaXess> BluesKaj: if i do a sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /home/thomi/Daten it works.. so the options in fstab are wrong/not correct..
<BluesKaj> noaXess, ok thanks , I'l delete that page from help boofmarks
<BluesKaj> bookmark
<BluesKaj> noaXess, it's not the first tutorial that worked for me but not others...my 2nd hdd died and I haven't replaced it yet
<Trudell> BLuesKaj: Does necessary to update kernel after install?
<Trudell> not?
<BluesKaj> Trudell, depends how old the version is... just do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Trudell> alright, thx
<Trudell> Blues
<Trudell> BluesKaj: no way dude. Distorted images in KDE.
<Trudell> and KDE crashes
<Trudell> BluesKaj: Well, maybe the way is change the kernel
<Trudell> BluesKaj: some ideia?
<BluesKaj> which kernel are you on?
<BluesKaj> uname -a
<Trudell> i'm using linux-image-2.6.31-generic
<Trudell> BluesKaj: i'm using linux-image-2.6.31-generic
<BluesKaj> Trudell,  dunno how to help unless your monitor isn't gvetting the right module
<Trudell> it's not my monitor, is images
<Trudell> nvida driver cant display correct images in KDE desktop
<aspinto> alguém pode me ajudar ?
<BluesKaj> !es | aspinto
<ubottu> aspinto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aspinto> can you help me ?
<BluesKaj> !ask | aspinto
<ubottu> aspinto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BluesKaj> !bug | Trudell
<ubottu> Trudell: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<BluesKaj> aspinto, ?
<aspinto> im using ubuntu 9.10. The OS not install my webcam
<aspinto> Im new user in linux
<jimmy51_> !rdpp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdpp
<jimmy51_> !rdp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp
<aspinto> i dont know how identify the webcam and the drivers
<noaXess> BluesKaj: have now mounted my sdb1 over fstab.. but can't write on it as normal user.. need i change the perms manually
<kernco> I just installed 9.10.  When I try to log in, I get a black and white error box that says "Xsession: unsupported number of arguments (2); falling back to default session." and then I'm back to the kdm login.
<BluesKaj> aspinto, you don't know what model webcam ?
<aspinto> im using a notebook and it is built in
<noaXess> aspinto: lsusb in konsole
<aspinto> ok wait a minute
<Trudell> ubottu: alright, i need report the bug, right?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Trudell> hehehe ubottu is a bot
<kernco> Did it pass your turing test?
<aspinto> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:624f Microdia PC Camera (SN9C201 + OV9650)
<maco> Trudell: ban evading, eh?
<noaXess> aspinto: now.. lsmod | grep video
<aspinto> lsmod
<noaXess> aspinto: in konsole... lsmod
<noaXess> lsmod | grep video
<aspinto> i can see very lines
<aspinto> what is important ?
<noaXess> aspinto: pastebin it.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bloody> hello, I'm trying to unpack a lzm file in Kubuntu 9.10 and I don't have an idea how I do that, would anyone be so kind to help me?
<bloody> I already tried it with unsquashfs -f *.lzm but it only says something about a missing SUPER block
<aspinto> i make this and now ?
<tsimpson> bloody: try "lzma -d file.lzma"
<noaXess> aspinto: paste the output of lsmod
<rbugman> hey all, how do I modify menu items?? ie.. tvtime --device=/dev/video1
<noaXess> ... grrr
<bloody> that says unknown suffix tsimpson : (
<noaXess> lsmod | grep video to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and post the link here
<bloody> since 2 ways are failing could it be that the file is broken?
<tsimpson> bloody: just rename it to have a ".lzma" extension, or try with "lzma -d -S .lzm file.lzm"
<aspinto> aspinto@notebook:~$ lsmod|grep video
<aspinto> videodev               36736  1 gspca_main
<aspinto> v4l1_compat            14496  1 videodev
<aspinto> video                  19380  1 i915
<aspinto> output                  2780  1 video
<FloodBotK3> aspinto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aspinto> aspinto@notebook:~$
<BluesKaj> bloody, install unp , it's the best uncompress/unpack app
<aspinto> im sorry
<aspinto> im learning irc too.
<BluesKaj> that doesn't tell us which is the camera
<BluesKaj> aspinto, ls -R /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel
<BluesKaj> that should name the camera module
<noaXess> aspinto: have you tried cheese to see if your cam works? just install cheese over kpackagekit
<BluesKaj> noaXess,, don't use the word 'over" it confuses
<noaXess> BluesKaj: have no mounted my /dev/sdb1 to /home/user/daten... and changed perms on it, so i can write.. now, i see the lost+found folder in /home/user/data.. can i hide it o
<noaXess> ok.. with kpackagekit..
<BluesKaj> noaXess, dunno, does it matter?
<noaXess> hm...
<SpaceCow56> Hello, I'm using the KDE desktop environment in my ubuntu install, and I have been wondering why I've been unable to configure desktop effects in "System Settings --> Desktop Effects." The only place I can alter them is in the "CompizConfig Settings Manager."
<Scunizi> I have 2 vm's of kubuntu on different machines.. one has icons in the Desktop Folder for /home and Trash.. the other doesn't.. how do I get them there?
<BluesKaj> well, time to go ..other stuff to do
<bloody> ok i tried both, unp which failed for me, i tried to find out what to feed it with via --h but i didnt found it out, then i renamed it and unpacked the lzma and the file that came out was empty, the lzma not.
<aspinto> cheese is a video software ?
<tsimpson> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2423 kB, installed size 7144 kB
<Erthe> Anyone know if there's a package for KDE help system?
<aspinto> can install with Synaptic ?
<Erthe> Some of the apps (at the moment Konversation) doesn't have installed help files
<Erthe> Well I searched Google for a package name (which I always do first) because synaptic search is about as useful
<marcao> instalar cam
<dbc254> when I open kmail, and there's a url, konqueror opens something in /var/???? instead of the actual url. What's wrong?
<subito> hi, how can i launch firefox so that the flash app games 'interprets' my keyboard as a qwerty one? i'm on kubuntu 9.10
<dbc254> /var/tmp/kdecache-dbc254/krun/1866.0.n is what konqueror attempts to open instead of just the url
<hyperboreean> hey,so I have the latest updates ... and my wifi card is still down
<dbc254> anybody alive in here?
<hyperboreean> noaXess: help once again, I have all the updates and still doesn't see my wifi card
<aspinto> how i installkpackageKit-0.5.2 ?
<jtholmes> kubuntu 9.10 does not see dvd when inserted into DVD drive any pointers
<trudeII> hello here
<jtholmes> aspinto, apt-get install kpacakgekit  should do it
<aspinto> ok. i will try now
<Roasted> hey guys - question - when I apply themes, it only applies to the panel. I want the theme to take over EVERYTHING like it does in gnome. How can I do that?
<aspinto> it said that is impossible to found the package
<aspinto> the folder is correct
<trudeII> I'm evading with new dodge dakota, the experience in drivin!
<giz> aspinto: do sudo apt-cache search kpackagekit
<Scunizi> How do you get Quassel to rememer to turn off Joins Parts & quits?  it's such a pain to recheck them for all the channels I load..
<giz> aspinto: the package is there  now    sudo apt-get install kpackagekit
<jtholmes> aspinto, sudo apt-get install kpackagekit
<aspinto> nothing change
<ViaNocturn85> hello, i have a dvb which connects on /dev/video0, it is detected on MythTV but not on Kaffeine, anyone know how to change this?
<jtholmes> aspinto, apt-get update  then  apt-get install ....
<aspinto> dont work
<aspinto> exit
<aspinto> i have to go. thank you.
<glen__> Hi, can someone please tell me a command that finds files recursivly that does not have file extentions jpg, JPG, png, PNG? thanks
<jak> would somone mind telling me where I can find the software center (if there is one?) on KDE? =]
<jtholmes> glen__,  find . -print | egrep -v '{png|jpg|JPG|PNG} should do it
<glen__> jtholmes: cheers
<jtholmes> sony dru-510a doesnt see blank media  lshw see correct cdrom writer any ideas
<jtholmes> karmic 9.10 kubuntu
#kubuntu 2009-11-25
<Scunizi> JakeSays: K > Applications > System > kPackagekit
<hyperboreean> ah man, karmic sucks, I am switching back to whatever works :(
<dtchen> PC DOS works awesome.
<hyperboreean> yeah, I might get windows for a change :P
<hyperboreean> no, I hope debian works
<m_tadeu> hi there...a friend of mine has a problem in kopete and kmail. when he tries to write ã, it shows ~a...what's wrong?
<dtchen> wrong altgr keymap? third-level chooser?
<dtchen> dead keys broken?
<m_tadeu> how should it be set?
<PFA> hi, my computer just crashed and i lost a picture i was working on. sans the nags about backing up, is there any possible way i could get to it? it was on kolourpaint
<clifton> hi all
<clifton> how do i install adobe-flashplayer as a plugin for mozilla?
<dtchen> clifton: enable the Canonical partner repository and install it
<clifton> how do i do that?
<clifton> in Adept Manager?
<dtchen> I'm afraid I'm not the best person to ask for Kubuntu-specific GUI tools
<dtchen> the more convoluted manner is to edit /etc/apt/source.list, update, and install
<dtchen> sources.list *
<Roasted> hey guys - question - when I apply themes, it only applies to the panel. I want the theme to take over EVERYTHING like it does in gnome. How can I do that?
<XinoGami> hola a todos, soy nuevo en esto... espero no perderme
<maco> !es | XinoGami
<ubottu> XinoGami: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rav> hello. since i upgraded to karmic, I can't pair my laptop with any bluetooth devices, is this a known issue?
<Roasted> Hey guys - just installed Kubuntu - And thunderbird/xchat have sooooo small of a font its unreadable. I changed ALL font settings in KDE up but theyre still small as ever. How can I fix it?
<Roasted> rav - I dont see them man. This aint workin :/
<Roasted> rav - I can set the font size up but it only shoots up the text body of the email, not the menus or anything.
<Roasted> rav - I didnt have this problem in gnome, so this happening in kde made me thought it was a setting in KDE - I beefed them all up and it didnt change thunderbird or xchat at all.
<rav> Roasted: i've never used thunderbird. firefox does have a package that integrates it into KDE, I assume thunderbird has something similar
<Roasted> rav - are you a whiz with dual screen monitors in kde?
<rav> Roasted: no
<Roasted> okay
<Roasted> rav - I set up dual boot on my main rig with ubuntu 9.04 and kubuntu 9.04. both on nvidia 180 drivers. kde gave me hell, my 2nd monitor wouldnt hit the proper resolution. gnome was fine. I ended up copying the xorg over from gnome and it was fine. I was trying to figure out what back fired with kde cause I dont see how kde would have done naything to effect it. Its still linux. Its still nvidia 180 drivers. Its still the X server, etc.
<Scunizi> My desktop folder widgit has nothing in it.. on a different install it shows a folder for Home and the trash can.. how do I display the same thing on this install?
<dillon> hello
<dillon> i am having problems installing kdenlive, was wondering if anyone had time to help me a little bit
<Scunizi> dillon: you doing it from the repos?
<dillon> i looked at the official site and i am trying to install from the ppa repos the site listed
<dillon> (for 0.7.6 release instead of the 0.7.5 in the kubuntu repos)
<Scunizi> dillon: well.. if you've listed the repos in the package manager and updated then the latest version should replace the older version in the normal repos.  That's about the best I can do.
<dillon> ok let me refresh the package list as there seems to be some bug fixes available...
<Scunizi> dillon: do you know what the differences are between the two versions? is it significant enough to do this?
<dillon> well the way it was worded on the site made it seem significant :D but i didnt look into any change logs lol
<Scunizi> might not be worth the pain if you know what I mean.
<dillon> yeah, its still a no go, says package dependencies could not be met... i believe i'll look for a change log to see if its worth the trouble
<Scunizi> that's the trouble with some ppa's.. you just never know..
<dillon> what if i reverted back to the kubuntu repos, and let it install the dependencies for that version, then tried the ppa one again?
<Scunizi> might work or just make a huge mess of it.
<dillon> ha yeah true
<s2r> hello
<dillon> hi there
<s2r> Is there any way to use kubuntu to recover ntfs ACL?
<s2r> I use kubuntu in a couple of vmware images however I didn't try to use it as a recovery cd
<dillon> whats ACL
<s2r> ntfs file permissions
<dillon> oh
<s2r> where an owner and user file permissions are specified
<s2r> I don't know what kind of options does ntfs-3g offers from kubuntu livecd
<Scunizi> s2r: if nobody here can answer try in #ubuntu or ##linux
<s2r> I about to burn the image right now
<s2r> Scunizi: ok, thanks
<Scunizi> np
<dillon> sorry i havent messed with ntfs-3g enough to be of any help
* tsimpson changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala released! | Download your free Kubuntu 9.10 CD iso: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | For pressed CDs, please ask your LoCo Team | KDE 4.3.3 for Karmic in the Kubuntu PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.3 | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
<s2r> thanks anyway.
* tsimpson changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala released! | Download your free Kubuntu 9.10 CD iso: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | For pressed CDs, please ask your LoCo Team | KDE 4.3.3 for Karmic in the Kubuntu PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.3 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
<neomantra82> hi all, just upgraded my desktop from 8.10 to 9.10.  upon booting up i get a black screen.  i can boot into the "recovery mode" kernel and get a command line but haven't found any useful threads via googling that might help me fix this.  any ideas?
<neomantra82> i'm using nvidia drivers
<Scunizi> are the drivers you're using downloaded direct from the nvidia site?
<s2r> do you installed the drivers provided fron nvidia?
<s2r> oops... what Scunizi said.
<neomantra82> no it was whatever came in the kubuntu repositories
<RoastedTiresX> Guys - my font size on xchat and thunderbird is unbearably small. How can I change it? All other font is fine.
<neomantra82> Scunizi: but it was the proprietary driver from the ppa repository though...not the open source
<neomantra82> oh, n/m i've had some luck.  renaming /etc/X11/xorg.conf to something else (e.g. /etc/X11/xorg.conf.corrupt) seems to have gotten me back into KDM at least
<Scunizi> neomantra82: don't use the driver from a ppa.. if you have to go outside the repo's use the one from nvidia's site.
<neomantra82> Scunizi: ppa may have been the wrong term.  i just went to the kmenu, selected the system settings "hardware drivers" option and enabled the proprietary drivers.  i was just able to restore the desktop environment by renaming the xorg.conf.  going to try re-enabling the nvidia drivers now
<Scunizi> neomantra82: yea.. xorg isn't really used anymore.. if it's there it will override xrandr but if not written correctly then you've got problems.. like you experienced.
<neomantra82> Scunizi: well what's odd is that i never customized it or did anything special with that file prior to upgrading so how did it get goofed up to start with?  :-/
<Firefishe> I just updated to 9.10 from 9.04 using the synaptic upgrade tool.  The upgrade got botched in the middle of the endeavor, so I had to use a combination of upgrade and dist-upgrade on the command line.  I'm pretty sure I've stabilized now, but I need to get my sources.list file to a normalized state, without all the unnecessary entries that the upgrade tool failed to re-do.  I need help doing this.
<Scunizi> neomantra82: probably didn't get goofed up.  just wasn't written correctly for the latest release..
<Scunizi> Firefishe: here's mine.. it's clean .. http://pastebin.com/f786d932
<Scunizi> or should be anyway
<Firefishe> Scunizi:  Thanks, I'll look it over.
<Firefishe> I appreciate it.
<Scunizi> Firefishe: np..
<Scunizi> ok.. I put a link to /var in my Desktop Folder.. now I want to get rid of it.. should I just trash it.. seems like it wants to move the actual /var to the trash
<Scunizi> still there.. no worries.
<tsimpson> Scunizi: deleting the link will only delete the link
<Scunizi> tsimpson: thanks. .that's what I found out..  I'm new to kde and finding the newer incarnation pretty nice.. been with gnome for 5 years..
<poyntz> hi folks. how do you change the kde panel?
<poyntz> as in, how do you change its colours, etc?
<poyntz> or its icons
<poyntz> i know you can change height, autohide, etc by going to panel options.
<Erthe> Right click your desktop
<Erthe> Go to Desktop Settings
<Erthe> Select your Theme (or download new ones)
<poyntz> Erthe: thanks. how do I get new themes? i'm guessing I can get them at kde-look.org, but no idea what to look for
<Erthe> Look to the right of the drop down
<Erthe> There's a button, New theme
<Erthe> Click it.
<Erthe> Have fun.
<poyntz> Erthe: thanks
<Erthe> np
<Erthe> It downloads content from kde-look.org
<Erthe> Most of the visual display settings in KDE follows suit
<poyntz> next question, cairo-dock starts up twice on start up. i checked autostart and there's only one instance of cairo-dock there. please help
<Erthe> Uh, I don't use cairo-dock.
<poyntz> :/
<poyntz> it's good, i recommend it
<poyntz> except it has it's problems in kde
<poyntz> 1 of which i mentioned
<Erthe> My plasma desktop is far more than enough
<poyntz> also it has issues with shutting down kubutntu, the trash applet, etc
<Erthe> http://imagebin.ca/view/QxAiTQEz.html
<Erthe> See?
<poyntz> Erthe: yeh, you could load everything out of a panel if you liked, but i prefer a dock :P
<Erthe> I don't load software out of a panel.
<Erthe> I load it from plasmoids.
 * poyntz doesn't know what a plasmoid is
<Erthe> See the four little boxes on the top left?
<poyntz> ah
<Erthe> They're quick-launch plasmoids.
<poyntz> ah k
<Erthe> You can run a panel-less desktop if you wanted to and use only Plasmoids to tie it all together.
<poyntz> so they're not desktop icons?
<Erthe> Nope, there is no desktop per se.
<poyntz> yeh, i've learned that lol
<Erthe> You can set your desktop to Folder View if you want.
<poyntz> when i installed kubuntu-desktop i was thinking where tf is the desktop gone haha
<poyntz> yeh, that thing lagged my comp so i got rid of it
<Erthe> But it's a trade off for some features.
<poyntz> i added a desktop folder quickstart for dolphin/konqueror/etc.
<poyntz> annoying that i had to do it for each program individually
<poyntz> but it becomes an issue when you're saving things in konqueror and you have to select folders to save files to
<Erthe> I copy menu items to a folder
 * poyntz doesn't understand what that means
<Erthe> Then I use Quick Access to view that folder
<Erthe> From the launch menu (k menu)
<poyntz> ahhh
<poyntz> yeh, to each their own i guess. (likes kmenu)
<Erthe> The most important thing is having the option to do it any way you want.
<Erthe> With KDE4, I finally have a desktop that I can do that with.
<poyntz> i'm used to gnome, so i've set up the interface too look like mine did on gnome, ie, classic menu, disabled many of the kde effects, or selected new ones, etc.
<poyntz> Erthe: surprised you couldn't do it in gnome/xfce :/
<Erthe> I'm... not a fan of GNOME
<Erthe> XFCE is nice on a server for a light X display.
<poyntz> Erthe: I haven't noticed anything particularly different about kde desktop over gnome
<Erthe> Uh, there's a *lot* that's different.
<poyntz> Erthe: yeh, gnome is naturally ugly
<Erthe> All the "widgets" you put on your panels in KDE are widgets you can put right on the desktop.
<poyntz> Erthe: you have to customize gnome a fair bit to get it looking nice
<Erthe> Hence, Plasmoids
<Erthe> I'm interested in usability, not really appearance.
<poyntz> Erthe: ah k. but apart from that. and all the new apps kde offers, what's different
<Erthe> Though I think KDE is much better looking than GNOME now.
<poyntz> yeh, kde looks awesome
<Erthe> For starters, the file dialog doesn't suck in KDE
<Erthe> That's my #1 reason for not using GNOME
<poyntz> file dialog?
<Erthe> File -> Open
<Erthe> That file selector
<Erthe> I don't know what they were thinking
<Erthe> It's crippled imo
<poyntz> Erthe: you mean, nautilus
<Erthe> No.
<Erthe> Run a gnome app, like gedit
<Erthe> Then do file -> open
<Erthe> That file selector is part of GNOME
<poyntz> Erthe: i got rid of most of them :/
<Erthe> And it's HORRIBLE
<poyntz> Erthe: i figured no point keeping them, if i'm using the kde equivalents
<poyntz> Erthe: what's horrible about it tho?
<Erthe> The only GTK apps I use are GIMP, Firefox and Eclipse (and that's GTK through SWT)
<poyntz> Erthe: to me its the same
<Erthe> No, no no no
<Erthe> They're really not the same.  :D
<poyntz> Erthe: apart from that widgit thing you mentioned. but to me it doesn't make a difference if it's on the panel or on the desktop, or on my dock
<poyntz> and I had the same dock on gnome :P
<poyntz> i'd say some key pointers are dolphin, over nautilus (single click is way better than double click)
<poyntz> konqueror is cool, and sometimes a good substitute for firefox
<poyntz> amarok is awesome
<poyntz> and the desktop looks nice
<poyntz> but apart from that i don't see the big difference
<Erthe> You can configure your mouse settings to be single or double click across the board.
<Erthe> fyi
<poyntz> synaptic, and kpackagekit are the same imho
<poyntz> Erthe: oh
<poyntz> Erthe: nice
<poyntz> Erthe: i'm pretty new to kde, so there's probably a lot i haven't discovered yet
<poyntz> ps, i hate dragon player
<poyntz> <- spent so long trying to get the thing to work
<Erthe> Integration between everything in KDE is cleaner than GNOME.
<poyntz> - and the fact there's no output when you run it in konsole doesn't help
<poyntz> Erthe: please give an example
<Erthe> DnD support has always been better in KDE, I find.
<poyntz> !DnD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DnD
<Erthe> IO slaves make my life very very happy.
<poyntz> !info DnD
<Erthe> Drag and Drop
<poyntz> ah k
<ubottu> Package DnD does not exist in karmic
<Erthe> haha
<poyntz> Erthe: it hasn't for me. I can't drag and drop properly in KDE, it won't let me
<Erthe> What version of KDE are you using?
<poyntz> Erthe: the latest
<poyntz> Erthe: 4.3.2
<poyntz> Erthe: more specifically, the trash can doesn't do its job properly
<poyntz> Erthe: I can't DnD things into the bin
<Erthe> That's possibly a bug.
<Erthe> Works fine on this end.
<poyntz> Erthe: yeh, it's crap
<poyntz> Erthe: DnD is one of my fav features of the desktop :P
<Scunizi> what's DnD?
<poyntz> Erthe: it mainly only affects cairo tho
<poyntz> kde compatibility isn't built into cairo like gnome compatibility is
<Erthe> The funny thing is, I've become so used to doing things the way I do them now with KDE 4 that I've kind of forgetten why I liked having a desktop.
<poyntz> yeh. it's no bigger. it looks cleaner without one
<poyntz> *biggy
<poyntz> my desktop is untidy anyhow
<Erthe> You can still have a desktop folder display, there's a plasmoid for it.
<poyntz> yeh, i kno. like i said, it was lagging my comp
<Erthe> Do you have a 3D video card?
<poyntz> i've been forced to use kde like gnome, because my comp isn't built for it's default features
<Erthe> Ah, rgr
<poyntz> Erthe: I have an nVidia GeForce Go 7400
<Erthe> RAM?
<poyntz> Erthe: but it's old school. good for games and such
<poyntz> my comp is 4 years old
<poyntz> and it's a laptop
<poyntz> it worked perfectly on gnome and xfce
<poyntz> best on xfce
<poyntz> that's why i'm dualbooting with DreamLinux
<poyntz> for RAM, I have no idea
<poyntz> don't know how to check either
<poyntz> but still, I just disable a few features and kde works fine
<Erthe> cat /proc/meminfo
<Erthe> Sometimes I think I have too many effects enabled.
<Erthe> My desktop tends to be quite animated.
<Erthe> But...
<poyntz> lol
<Erthe> My box handles it very smoothly.
<poyntz> yeh i still have effects
<poyntz> don't get me wrong
<poyntz> they're just similar to the gnome effects I had enabled
<poyntz> like wobbly windows, minimize, alt+tab, etc.
<Erthe> Move your cursor to the top left corner of the screen and hold it there, I think present windows is on by default at that screen edge.
<Erthe> Try it, it's fun  :D
<poyntz> and I changed the splash screen to kubuntuVisual because it's simpler
<poyntz> Erthe: yeh, cool feature!
<poyntz> Erthe: that's a nice bonus of kde
<Erthe> That and web shortcuts  :D
<Erthe> Hit Alt-F2 and type gg:KDE
<Erthe> Hit enter.
<poyntz> Erthe: if you're referring to the widgets, again, they're crap for me because they're slow
<Erthe> No no.
<poyntz> Erthe: neat, didn't kno about that
<Erthe> Web shortcuts are a way to query searchable websites or online databases without very much typing.
<Erthe> :D
<RoastedTiresX> Erthe!
<Erthe> wp: is Wikipedia
<Erthe> Roasted, what's up man?
<RoastedTiresX> not a lot dood
<poyntz> ey Erthe no idea which bit of the meminfo is the bit about ram. can I grep anything?
<RoastedTiresX> still tinkering in KDE land
<Erthe> First line poyntz, MemTotal
<Erthe> That's RAM + Swap
<poyntz> Erthe: 1025052 kB
<Erthe> Or, maybe total physical
<Erthe> Now that I look at it.
<Erthe> So you have a GB of RAM
<Erthe> RoastedTiresX: Ya, that happens for a while  :D
<poyntz> Erthe: that's crap i take it? :P
<Erthe> Not really.
<RoastedTiresX> Erthe - I'd like to pick your brain for a minute when ya get the chance (if you dont mind)
<Erthe> It's limiting in certain ways obviously, but it's not crap.
<Erthe> RoastedTiresX: Sure, I'm up for another 15 min.  :D
<poyntz> Erthe: it's crap when i try to have widgits running
<poyntz> Erthe: and by minimal effects, for example, there's two alt-tabs effects. the default makes big windows be swapped on alt+tab, the other has a small little window open which switches apps which is a lot faster
<dillon> omg i hate tabbed browsing
<poyntz> i swapped to the second
<RoastedTiresX> you do?
<dillon> i wish it was never invented
<RoastedTiresX> dillon - Id be lost without tabbed browsing :(
<poyntz> dillon: do you have a dock?
<Erthe> I love tabbed browsing with Konq
<dillon> lol sometimes i just have so many open!
<RoastedTiresX> lmao
<RoastedTiresX> it happens man!
 * poyntz prefers selection off a doc than tabs
<poyntz> clicking crap is so cool!
<dillon> haha not a big fan of docks to get into that discussion lol
<poyntz> gah, noone here is a dock person :/
<Erthe> If I wanted to have the features of OS X, I'd buy a mac
<poyntz> really?
<poyntz> you'd pay all that, just to have those features?
<poyntz> and who says i want the features of a mac? all I want's the dock :P
<poyntz> windows 7 has a dock now as well :P
<poyntz> (they probably don't call it that but it is)
<poyntz> it docks applications, which makes it a dock
<dillon> haha im actually thinking about trying out a dock now
<poyntz> !cairo-dock | dillon
<ubottu> dillon: cairo-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.cairo-dock.org
<poyntz> dillon: don't use awn, unless you've got an ultra fast cpu
<poyntz> ..and ram to boot
<dillon> whats a good one to use
<dillon> anything native to KDE?
<poyntz> awn's a resource hog
<poyntz> dillon: not that i kno of
<poyntz> dillon: but cairo-dock is my favourite dock. i've tried three: awn, wbar and cairo
<poyntz> wbar is crap
<poyntz> wbar isn't really a dock either...
<poyntz> it's just called a dock
<poyntz> it's more of a launcher
<dillon> hmmmmm...someone should make a dock plasmoid
<dillon> i'd use it
<dillon> lol
<dillon> imposter!
<dillon> im about to play around with some plasmoids and see if i can't get some sort of pseudo-dock-ish thing going
<poyntz> if you were going to install wbar, you'd just use kde panel to launch your apps
<poyntz> docks are good because they dock applications
<dillon> oh i see
<poyntz> (and they look snazzy)
<dillon> i was actually thinking about this earlier today
<poyntz> but cairo is sexy, because if you have mutliple windows open, etc, things pop up that let you choose between them etc. it's hard to explain...
<poyntz> it's just sexy
<poyntz> you'd have to try it out to know what i'm talking about
<dillon> well sort of, i was thinking about emulating the windows 7 panel/dock, but, no dock in KDE lol
<poyntz> dillon: cairo is alot like the windows 7 dock, but it looks like a mac dock
<poyntz> dillon: it acts more like the windows 7 dock tho
<poyntz> dillon: imho the windows 7 dock is more functional that the mac dock but the mac one looks sexier - and cairo has the benefits of both
<poyntz> dillon: but you can customize it to look like your windows 7 dock if you like. it's very customizable
<dillon> you sound like your'e selling me a dock :P
<poyntz> haha
<poyntz> i just love it
<poyntz> i was on awn for a while, thinking god i wish they fixed this and fixed that. then i found cairo-dock which did it for me
<dillon> hmmm. i just found kooldock in the repos
<dillon> !kooldock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kooldock
<dillon> lies!
<poyntz> dillon: Alt+F2, gg:linux best docks or something
<poyntz> cairo-dock and awn will be at the top
<poyntz> personal preference which you'd like better
<dillon> have you seen kooldock?
<poyntz> nope
<dillon> check it out its native to kde
<dillon> ive never seen it before either so i dunno if its any good
<dillon> seems to be a remnant of kde 3....
<poyntz> yuk
<poyntz> it looks rank
<poyntz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlExu8Za0Vs
<poyntz> reminds me of wbar
<dillon> haha
<poyntz> and by the video, i'm guessing it's not a dock but a program launcher
<poyntz> better to stick with kde panel :P
<poyntz> that's just judging by the clip tho
<poyntz> actually i take that back
<poyntz> it's definitely a dock
<poyntz> it just looks crap
<poyntz> (in the vid at least)
<dillon> ok enlighten me on the difference between the two if you will
<dillon> dock and program launcher that is
<dillon> oh ok
 * poyntz should do a youtube video convering all the features of cairo, but it will take too long!!!
<poyntz> honestly, i'd give a few a shot
<poyntz> i'm not going to fiddle around installing new docks when i'm happy as is, unless something comes out which is actually better than cairo-dock and comes out for kde
<dillon> yeah don't blame you
<poyntz> (but i'm guessing that a kde version of cairo will come out before that happens :P)
<poyntz> so i'll prob never end up switching from cairo
<dillon> if i was a coder id make a nice kde dock
<dillon> someone should
<dillon> it seems a pretty big feature
<poyntz> just picture this, very customizable... you can virtually make it look however you want it to look, and it practically does everything you want it to, and if it doesn't there'll be plugins etc you can add to it to make it do what you want it to
<poyntz> if they do that for another dock they're doing well
<poyntz> the only criticism i have of it since moving to kde is that it's not fantastically kde compatible
<poyntz> it worked better in gnome
<poyntz> but most of it's features still work brilliantly
<poyntz> anyhow, i'm going to shoot off. all the best with your docks
<dillon> yeah
<poyntz> thanks all for the support
<dillon> alright before you go
<poyntz> ciao!
<poyntz> yeh?
<dillon> check out this page
<dillon> http://liquidweather.net/howto/index.php?id=111
<dillon> it talks about some docks
<dillon> alright cya
<poyntz> will do
<noaXess> have a fresh install of karmic 9.10 64bit.. if i start amarok, no other application has sound.. amarok blocks sound
<bloody> hi, what do i need to do to be able to start .jar files with the java command? i already tried the java 6 runtime environment but that didnt add the java command
<protocow_> java -jar "program-name.jar"
<bigbrovar_> is there a way i can my multimedia keys to work with amarok on kde?
<noaXess> how can i find out, what touchpad driver is used.. the touchpad works, but i can't disable it..
<^kenhoob-it1> hello
<^kenhoob-it1> how prevent kde to always run programs used in the previous session? help
<^kenhoob-it1> lo amichair !
<llutz> ^kenhoob-it1: systemsetting - sessionmanagement
<^kenhoob-it1> llutz what field?
<llutz> ^kenhoob-it1: if you don't like restored sessions, don't save them
<noaXess> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<jtholmes> what process displays the notification when you insert a usb drive or  DVD etc.
<tsimpson> jtholmes: it's plasma
<^kenhoob-it1> where is the trash on kde?????????
<tsimpson> in trash:/
<tsimpson> ~/.local/share/Trash/ is the directory on disk, but use the trash:/ interface, as meta-data is stored for each file/folder in there
<^kenhoob-it1> ok thanks
<^kenhoob-it1> how can prevent windows to bounce everytime I drag them near desktop edges?
<^kenhoob-it1> no happens on gnome
<Tm_T> ^kenhoob-it1: bounce? you mean snap?
<^kenhoob-it1> Tm_T bounce back, rebound, ricochet... don't know what is more correct ;-)
<^kenhoob-it1> and why cannot remove desktop bars?????
<Tm_T> ^kenhoob-it1: hmm, it's somewhere in window behaviour settings
<Tm_T> ^kenhoob-it1: please use just one "?"
<^kenhoob-it1> ok I added a bar on top but I cannot remove it !!
<^kenhoob-it1> the field "remove" is grey...
<^kenhoob-it1> Tm_T how can remove this bar?
<Tm_T> ^kenhoob-it1: there should be possibility in menus, more than that I cannot explain right now
<^kenhoob-it1> Tm_T I mean I can't neither simply move this new bar while I can move the previous. why?
<^kenhoob-it1> how can I configure kde desktop to be more similar to gnome?
<^kenhoob-it1> I tryied kde 4 but it seems to be very poor: no desktop icons neither bars... why?
<etreus> you can use the desktop like gnome
<etreus> click on desktop with the right buton of mouse , then select desktop activity
<jizhao> ls
<jizhao> w
<^kenhoob-it1> etrus you refer to kde4 or 3? I use the second
<dan____> test
<jtholmes> tsimpson, thanks was away for a while
<ray_> hello
<ray_> after installing Epiphany with synptic, why can't find it in applications menu?
 * ^peter^ wonders that also
<flying-sheep> could somebody please confirm bug 188764 or bug 200259
<flying-sheep> ?
<ghostcube> anyone the link for the nvidia packages not official included in karmic
<ghostcube> its an launchpad link
<acemo> how do i mount the raid filesystem from a live cd?
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<Xand3r> hello, since to day i have a realy strange problem, no mp3 file i can play with amarok, kaffeine or dragonplayer. still works with vlc
<Xand3r> what could be the problem?
<Xand3r> yesterday everything worked fine
<BluesKaj> did you update since ?
<flying-sheep> could somebody please confirm bug 188764 or bug 200259?
<BluesKaj> Xand3r, I use vlc for all media anyway
<skramer_> hi, I seem to have problems using my webcam with kopete 0.80.2
<Xand3r> BluesKaj: i had no sound befor and after the update this morning
<skramer_> does anybody know which protocols support webcam in kopete
<skramer_> and point me the right direction how to get it to work, please?
<BluesKaj> flying-sheep, this is not the pace to confirm bugs ..try launchpad
<Xand3r> BluesKaj: it sems that no kde app could play mp3 but libxine1-ffmpeg is installed
<BluesKaj> Xand3r, pulseaudio ?
<Xand3r> what is with that?
<flying-sheep> the bug is old and nobody confirmed it, so i thought if somebody who is around and has the rights to do it could do it
<Xand3r> BluesKaj: it is installed, shuld i remove it?
<BluesKaj> Xand3r,have you checked pulseaudio/
<Mamarok> Xand3r: you should not use Pulseaudio with KDE, no
<Xand3r> ok thx Mamarok
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, it works with more onboard cards it seems , the pci cards don't work well with PA
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio tries to replace detected kernel modules
<Xand3r> but why pulse is preinstalled if it dont works?
<oversize> hi, trying to update to karmic since a few days. but it always fails, showing me this: http://dpaste.com/124946/  what could i do or what am i doing wrong? I run kubuntu 9.04 and use the updatenotifier part that comes with kde.   almost all other files are downloaded successfully, said the updater.
<BluesKaj> and creates a mess
<maco> i dont think i want to try to figure out what BluesKaj just said
<skramer_> I know that in previous versions under KDE 3.5, you could use webcam for MSN
<skramer_> but now under KDE 4, I don't find a way t make it work
<skramer_> although the settings window shows the cam and I can see myself
<skramer_> there is nothing like "send my webcam" or "receive webcam"
<BluesKaj> Xand3r, it's political, there's a developer with an agenda who has the ear of some of the decision makers, and has convinced them to make PA the default soundserver
<maco> *ahem*
<maco> gnome upstream uses Pulse and shipping different default configs between Ubuntu and Kubuntu is a pain in the arse
<Xand3r> BluesKaj: thats grate -.-
<maco> BluesKaj: watch it, youre talking about my roommate
<maco> you're also talking out your rear
<maco> it replaces detected kernel modules? what?
<Mamarok> Xand3r: it's not preinstalled in Kubuntu at all,  but maybe some metapackage dragged it in
<Xand3r> Mamarok: thats mad^^
<Mamarok> Xand3r: well, you can remove it easily: sudp apt-get purge pluseaudio*, then remove the $HOME/.kde/sahre/config/phonondevicesrc file
<Mamarok> also remove any .alsaconf or asound.conf in your home folder, then restart KDE
<BluesKaj> maco , I don't apreciate your choice of wors , you can disagree all you want ..I'm speaking from observation and experience ..if you don't like what I say insults aren't going to convince me
<Mamarok> Phonon should then do a basic Alsa configuration
<maco> BluesKaj: you're lying though
<maco> BluesKaj: maybe if you started telling the truth...
<Mamarok> BluesKaj, maco: that does not belong here, please take that to PM or to -devel
<maco> BluesKaj: pulseaudio does not replace kernel modules. alsa is still there, always, because pulseaudio is not a driver. it is JUST a sound server. it lives on top of alsa
<BluesKaj> maco, right and most setups don't need another soundserver , alsa works just fine by itself
<Xand3r> Mamarok: ok i'll try it, if something broken you have to repair it^^
<noaXess> have a fresh installed karmic.. and thunderbird 2.. now in the attachment properties i can't handle attachment actions.. i know, i need a additional package.. but not which one :)
<Mamarok> BluesKaj and maco: last time, please take your discussion elsewhere, this is not support relevant
<noaXess> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<Mamarok> Xand3r: you can talk to me in #amarok.de, too :)
<BluesKaj> maco, in essence pa does confuse the soundsetup
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: stop it, please, now!
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, good point , but I've been accused of lying
<Mamarok> just stop it, talk in PM if you want to, but keep that out of here
<Luggage> short question about kubuntu/linux, I know my windows will just get a seizure if I try to boot it after exchanging motherboards, will kubuntu be able to adapt to such a drastic change or is a fresh install also the better option for linux after new motherboard&cpu?
<BluesKaj> no pms , not interested
<Mamarok> Luggage: you will have to reinstall too, most likely, since the existing installation has the kernel adapted to your old Hardware
<noaXess> found it: thunderbird-gnome-support
<Luggage> okay thanks Mamarok, good to know before I start doing anything :)
<Mamarok> but I guess using a Live CD and use the repair mode should be enough, since it's just about loading the correct kernel modules
<Mamarok> Luggage: ^^
<oversize> my update-notifier fails to download these packages and aborts the upgrade to karmic. where do i have to put these files: http://dpaste.com/124946/ so that the updater does not have to download them anymore?
<Luggage> well I'll do a fresh install, I got 9.04 running but have the iso for 9.10 here, just didn feel like upgrading, dont 'fix' it if it isn broken you know, does everything I want and fine .
<Luggage> but if I need to do a fresh install anyway its the perfect excuse to plop in the 9.10 disc when I get my new hardware
<BluesKaj> oversize, in the terminal : sudo do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> oversize, if the error persists, sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<Xand3r> hey Mamarok there is no pulseaudio installed, only libpulse0
<BluesKaj> oversize, then sudo do-release-upgrade , again
<Xand3r> and if i try to purge libpulse0 apt wants to remove thousend of packages
<BluesKaj> Xand3r, just purge pulseaudio in the terminal
<Xand3r> BluesKaj: sudo aptitude purge pulseaudio, removes nothing
<Mamarok> Xand3r: ok, that you can't remove
<Xand3r> Mamarok: thats realy mad
<ok>  Xand3r, ok then it's not installed
<Mamarok> push the pulseaudio entry in Systemsettings -> Multimedia to the bottom, remove the file(s) I told you earlier and restart KDE
<Xand3r> i whant amarok playing the mp3
<Xand3r> Mamarok: it is on the button
<Mamarok> Xand3r: read what I just wrote or take this to #amarok or#amarok.de, please
<Xand3r> it had never an other place
<Xand3r> Mamarok: kk
<BluesKaj> oops
<Luggage> Xand3r is the problem that it has another app as default to open mp3? (sorry only got part of the conversation)
<Mamarok> Luggage: I take care of it, thx :)
<Luggage> ah just asking because I only found where to pick what app gets used a day or 3 ago ^^
<BluesKaj> Xand3r, check to make sure you have ffmpeg installed . It's most likely installed but one has to check the obvious sometimes
<Xand3r> BluesKaj: libxine1-ffmpeg is installed
<BluesKaj> Xand3r, no ffmpeg by itself
<BluesKaj> look in /usr/bin for the exe
<vasile> hi
<vasile> e cineva aici ?
<vasile> eee?
<Mamarok> vasile: English, please
<Mamarok> !es | vasile
<ubottu> vasile: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Benkinooby> hi, how can i see wich application is using wich sound server (pulseaudio, alsa,....). my problem is taht sounds works fine and vlc works to... but sometimes it doesnt work at all. then i log out and login again... it works. amarok always works, even if vlc doesnt work
<tolstoi> salut all
<BluesKaj> Benkinooby, try your sound without pulseaudio
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj: if i will do so, i will not be able have more than one "soudn source"
<BluesKaj> Benkinooby, are you mixing various sounds into a file ?
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj: nope, but i often use skype and amarok or vlc in the same time
<BluesKaj> ok ,then you're stuck with pulseaudio
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj: i did some tests, but my resuts are not constant
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj: right now, i can use amarok and skype int he same time perfeclty
<Benkinooby> perfectly
<BluesKaj> skype uses PA as it's default soundserver
<Benkinooby> so amarok works, skype too but now vlc is worring me... it sounds like a noob dj is "scrathing" on my songs :/
<Benkinooby> little bit like lag :P
<Benkinooby> sometimes youtube kills my sound totally
<Benkinooby> so i was wondering, if it is the sound server, and why not to use alsa sound server
<Benkinooby> but i know messing with sound in linux is always pain, so i wanted to look for experience & advice... a allrdy went trough all the ubuntu-forum articles about sound, soundsystems, sound servers to know, that there are many factors.
<Benkinooby> what keeps me thinking is, that i don'thave a "contant" problem...
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj: what sound server do you use?
<Benkinooby> the default pa
<Benkinooby> ?
<^kenhoob-it1> system monitor shows cpu = -20% !!! why?
<BluesKaj> Benkinooby, alsa ..but I was corrected by maco ..said it's not a soundserver , but it works on my setup where pulseaudio doesn't
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj: afaik alsa is a sound system and also alsa is a sound server
<Benkinooby> (got it from german ubuntu forum http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundsystem )
<BluesKaj> well , you know how some ppl are , make one little mistake in wording and you are called names;0
<Benkinooby> so alsa means both, the driver and the sound server
<BluesKaj> Benkinooby, dunno for sure, but if it plays the role of a soundserver then I would say it is one
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj: for me seems to be a problem of the soundserver, beacause some apps don't work, while others do
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj: so you are able to run two sound apps. in the same time?
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj: hmmm, i think i got it... not usre
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj: due to the fact, that vlc is giving 70% of all my sound problems i looked at vlc again
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj: some where hidden in the settings of vlc i can set the out put mode
<Benkinooby> it was set to ALSA... i set it to default... no works nice :)
<Benkinooby> no = now
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj: F*ck
<maco> Benkinooby: no swearing
<Benkinooby> doesn't work :/
<Benkinooby> maco: sry
<BluesKaj> Benkinooby, yes i can , asamof if you check the alsa wiki , you'll see this line "handling of multiple sound devices in a system"
<Benkinooby> cahnged it back to alsa (for in vlc preferences) works again
<Benkinooby> now vlc is the only thing that works
<Benkinooby> :/
<Benkinooby> i think i'll go for alsa as soundserver
<Benkinooby> hope skye will deal with it
<BluesKaj> skype requires PA I think
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj: it looks for it, but if there is no pa it will go alsa
<Benkinooby> (from ubuntu forum)
<BluesKaj> Benkinooby, is there a way to use skype without PA ?
<utkat> hey all
<Benkinooby> i am quoting form the ubuntu forum (translating from german to eglish for you):  "in case pa is not installed, skype will use alsa directly"
<BluesKaj> i don't use skype personally ...my kids do but if they want to talk , they can call me on the phone :)
<BluesKaj> Benkinooby, really , that's encouraging
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj: i also use skype to call my parents :P
<utkat> i use skype to call my home
<BluesKaj> I tried to get it to work on karmic but had no success , it won't pickup my voice and i tried several setups with headset , but no luck
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj: i also had some pain with the headset
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj: i finally managed
<Benkinooby> Blues
<teodoro> how can I record my desktop in kde?
<BluesKaj> well, I have a portable phone on my desk here and we have a practically free longdistance plan , so I don't feel the need to have skype
<utkat> i got this good doc for GNOME
<BluesKaj> the OT cops will be here soon :)
<utkat> sorry blog, if you wish to read it
<BluesKaj> utkat, url ?
<utkat> http://www.reddit.com/tb/9z2xk/
<utkat> Instanbul, for desktop recording
<Bios_> http://pastebin.com/m770fa87c I tried also the !intelhda tutorial no successes
<BluesKaj> Bios_, aplay -l
<Bios_> still the same as in the pastebin (row 10) BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Bios_, have you checked alsamixer in the terminal ? mo mutes or vol ctrls at low volume
<BluesKaj> no mutes
<Bios_> well currently the sound is working
<Bios_> but from time to time there is the crash message i mentioned in the first row in the pastebin ... afterwards there is no sound till a reboot
<Bios_> so i dont think it has anything to do with a mute?!
<Benkinooby> Bios_: welcomen to the club of sound-slaves
<Benkinooby> try this:
<Bios_> : P thanks for the welcome
<Benkinooby> go system settings
<Benkinooby> multimedia
<Benkinooby> what is the first device listed there?
<Bios_> HDA Intel...
<Bios_> sec is PulseAudio
<BluesKaj> Bios_, run the test on both
<Bios_> hrm when i run the test on pulseaudio i got an error (same as in pastebin) but the sound was still working
<Bios_> oO
<Bios_> uhm but now e.g. internetmovies dont work :/
<Bios_> like youtube
<Bios_> ok now both test wont work : P
<Benkinooby> Bios_: can it be related to the flash-bug ?
<Bios_> well i dont think so because now the whole sound stopped working
<Benkinooby> Bios_: what happens afer logout and login again?
<BluesKaj> Bios_, was the error something like falling back to soundcard ?
<Bios_> sound is back
<BluesKaj> Bios_, was the error something like falling back to soundcard ?
<Bios_> yeah BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ok then Bios_, purge pulseaudio and try your sound sources again ..you may have to reboot
<Benkinooby> Bios_: otherwise you may change to alsa, this is what i am thinking about...
<Bios_> uhm this is working just with aptitude:?
<Benkinooby> Bios_: what pc/laptop are u using?
<Benkinooby> Bios_: y
<Bios_> HP Compaq 6720s
<BluesKaj> aptitude or apt , both work fime now
<BluesKaj> err fine
<Bios_> uhm
<Bios_> seems there is no pulseaudio installed oO
<Bios_> atleast i cant find any installed package starting with puls
<Bios_> should i install it?
<Benkinooby> Bios_: wait one moment
<BluesKaj> Bios_, it was listed in tour media/music sys settings was it not ?
<BluesKaj> your
<Bios_> yeah it was
<Benkinooby> Bio
<Bios_> but it seems there is no package installed which contains the name pulseaudio
<Bios_> which makes no sense
<Benkinooby> Bios_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<BluesKaj> Bios_, sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<genii> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.19-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 586 kB, installed size 4200 kB
<Bios_> Package pulseaudio is not installed, so not removed
<Bios_> thats wiered
<Bios_> oO
<Benkinooby> Bios_: go for it :P
<Bios_> but its listed in the multimedia
<Bios_> well iam gonning to install it
<BluesKaj> well Bios_ , have fun
<Bios_> hrm
<Bios_> i got falling back errors but now the musics keeps playing so probably the problem is solved (or in other words there is some error in the audio drivers which are prevented by pulseaudio?! )
<Bios_> g2g so thanks you! : P
<Bios_> i come back if there is anything else going wrong
<Bios_> : D
<Benkinooby> Bios_: ca
<Benkinooby> hmmm.. strange thing... also i experienced the "fallbacks"
<Benkinooby> i read that things like this happen if there is too much load....
<BluesKaj> Benkinooby,most likely that's PA failing
<BluesKaj> the alsa kernel module driver doesn't work with PA in a lot of cases
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj: i still afraid to change to alsa... too many things are working :/
<BluesKaj> well, it's not written in stone , if you try your sound setup without PA and you hasve problems , it's not as if you can't reinstall it
<BluesKaj> I'm not against PA per se , it's just too early in the it's dev to make a the default sound layer/server
<BluesKaj> err make it the default
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj: there is one thin in linux i know: reinstalling is never the problem... configuring gives you the work :P
<BluesKaj> Benkinooby, you aren't changing to alsa btw , alsa is still your kernel source driver
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj: ok, in this sense, disable pa
<didi__> chiedo scusa ma non riesco a trovare la pagina in italiano qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<genii> !it | didi__
<ubottu> didi__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj: thanks for help...
<Benkinooby> BluesKaj: have to go
<yulios88> hi
<noaXess> i need this file: libXm.so.4 in which package is it included?
<konbon> hello :)
<konbon> Qucik question, if you dont mind. Im on the Kubuntu Jaunty release and i want to Delete a ext4 partitioned hard drive that i have connected. Do you know how i can do this with this live cd ?
<tsimpson> konbon: you just reformat
<tsimpson> noaXess: I can't see libXm.so.4 in any ubuntu release
<konbon> when i attempt to boot from this cd to install, instead of live, it locks up during the "scanning partitions" part
<noaXess> tsimpson: i see.. need to symlink to the .3 version
<konbon> is there something else besides Gparted?
<maco> im not sure qparted still exists
<konbon> because it wont mount this ext4 hdd as well, on the live cd
<maco> i can tell you how to use fdisk
<konbon> it just gives an error
<tsimpson> noaXess: linking to libXm.so.3 probably will not work
<konbon> that would be great
<maco> from the command line
<konbon> please do
<konbon> i would appreciate it :)
<maco> ok, so you want to delete the partition? or reformat it?
<konbon> yes
<maco> which one?
<maco> delete?
<tsimpson> noaXess: try it and see, but it may just crash
<konbon> the only hdd in this system, not sure where it is
<konbon> how can i check for the name of it ?
<genii> konbon: sudo fdisk -l
<konbon> ok
<maco> i meant "delete or reformat? which of these options are you looking for?"
<maco> you can format an existing partition as a different filesystem (in which case mkfs is what you need) or delete a partition (in which case, fdisk)
<konbon> just delete
<maco> ok
<konbon> i assume the live cd can format to the proper ext3 on install
<maco> yes
<konbon> good
<maco> ok so if you only have one hard drive, then "sudo fdisk /dev/sda"
<konbon> ok, so it looks ike its sda1
<konbon> from the blocks size
<maco> ok
<maco> type "d" and hit enter
<maco> and it should ask for the partition number. you said sda1, so put 1
<konbon> i assume block size would be the it says "bash: d: command not found"
<konbon> oops, 2 sentences in one, sorry :P
<konbon> it says "bash: d: command not found"
<maco> wait did you do "sudo fdisk /dev/sda"?
<konbon> doing
<maco> that should bring you to an fdisk prompt
<maco> thats where you type "d"
<konbon> ok now its asking for the partition number
<maco> you said sda1, so thatd be 1
<konbon> ok
<konbon> now its asking for the command
<maco> now if you type "p" it should show the new state of the drive
<konbon> Ah i see
<konbon> now it only shows 2 and 3
<konbon> well, sda2 and sda5
<maco> ok good
<konbon> which, i assume, are the live cd stuff
<maco> theyre other partitions on your hard disk
<konbon> Oh, should i be deleting them as well?
<maco> do you want to clear off the whole drive?
<konbon> yes
<maco> k then yes
<konbon> same process right ?
<maco> yes
<konbon> nice
<maco> if you hit "m" as the command it actually tells you everything im telling you ;-)
<seicherlbob> can someone explain the way, audio devices are definied in kubunutu, to me? I have a Creative XFI Titanium and i cant configure in- and output devices properly. How are HAL, Alsa, phonom and kde working together??
<konbon> now it shows nothing in the Device Boot
<konbon> Great
<maco> ok
<konbon> Thanks for your help maco
<maco> wait wait
<konbon> Oh
 * konbon waits
<BluesKaj> !GParted | konbon , you asked about GParted , there's a live cd
<maco> type "w" to actually write out the changes
<ubottu> konbon , you asked about GParted , there's a live cd: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<konbon> oh ok
<konbon> ok, done
<konbon> Thanks for the info on the Live Gparted cd
<konbon> is that all maco ?
<BluesKaj> konbon, just for your info , GParted live cd  works very well on it's own formatting or joining/extending partitions
<konbon> BluesKaj: Nice, i'll download it once ive installed Kubuntu.
<konbon> so, can i install kubuntu now?
<maco> yep
<BluesKaj> konbon, dl and install it first
<konbon> nice
<BluesKaj> err burn it rather
<konbon> BluesKaj: in on it right now, live
<BluesKaj> very handy live cd to have around
<konbon> indeed
<konbon> my psu just died on another rig and this is the only cd i found that was live
<konbon> it was old, scracthed and dusty, but it worked :D
<konbon> brb, installing kubuntu
<BluesKaj> konbon, cool :)
<konbon> One last question, is it possible to install FluxBox but still keep KDE 4 and switch from one another?
<BluesKaj> konbon, well, whynot lots of ppl switch between gnome and kde at login so i don't see why not
<BluesKaj> never heard of that combo of desktops before but it should work
<BluesKaj> desktop environments rather
<konbon> Oh nice
<konbon> looks like its doing the same thing as before, it just stays on 12% of "Starting the partitioner"
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-live-cd ?
<konbon> yes
<konbon> and in Dolphin , it still shows the hdd as a Ext4
<BluesKaj> I've seen this before , but I think if you use the GParted-live-cd rather than the kubuntu partitioner , then you may have more options to fix the prob
<konbon> i dont think theres i way i can download and burn it with this live cd
<konbon> i only have 1 disc drive and one HDD
<konbon> Dilema :(
<BluesKaj> do you have windows?
<konbon> installer?
<konbon> or on a ntsf partition?
<konbon> ntfs*
<BluesKaj> a windows or other OS
<konbon> oh hdd no, on disc yes
<BluesKaj> you can DL and burn GParted on any OS , since it's an iso
<konbon> BluesKaj: yeah, but im on a live cd, i cant eject it to put in a blank
<konbon> and where would it save it to?
<BluesKaj> no OS , bummer
<konbon> since i cant access this hdd
<konbon> yeah :(
<BluesKaj> stick ?
<konbon> no usb stick :(
<konbon> how do i format this into a working ext3 drive?
<konbon> maco: if you dont mind helping me :)
<maco> the installer should give you an option for manual partitioning
<BluesKaj> you can use ext4 with karmic , it's actually the default if you use the partitionerto format
<konbon> maco, it gets stuck on 12% and says "tarting the partitioner"
<konbon> Starting*
<konbon> BluesKaj: this is Jaunty
<BluesKaj> ext4 should still work with
<BluesKaj> jaunty
<maco> yeah but jaunty's kernel still had some rather nasty bugs with it
<maco> konbon: and i actually have to get ready for school now, so you're stuck with BluesKaj ;P
<BluesKaj> anyway konbon, time for my daily walk ...BBL ..I'm sure maco can help you
<maco> oh boo!
<konbon> :P
<maco> Mamarok: you around?
<konbon> its ok, thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> konbon, format to ntfs first then try ext3 afterwards
<konbon> Thanks for the help everyone.
<konbon> I might just go buy this windows 7 i keep hearing about.
<konbon> Looks like im going back to windows for the 100th time :P
<maco> awww
<BluesKaj> konbon, not worth it..it's xp with vista clothing IMO ;)
<BluesKaj> anyway , I'm gome
<BluesKaj> gonre
<konbon> bye
<konbon> have a good day everyone :)
<seicherlbob> can someone explain the way, audio devices are definied in kubunutu, to me? I have a Creative XFI Titanium and i cant configure in- and output devices properly. How are HAL, Alsa, phonom and kde working together??
<genii> seicherlbob: Likely no one here in the general support channel can adequately answer that. You *may* find someone in #kubuntu-devel who will be kind and explain (but they are not a support channel, just so you know)
<seicherlbob> genii: thanks! I will ask there
<gooph> hey, anyone know a fix for wireless issues in kubuntu 9.10, I'm not sure if it's a rights issue with the knetworkmanager or something out, can't find much info on the web.  I can see my interface in ifconfig but can't connect to any wireless networks, any ideas?
<subito> hi, how can i launch a program on startup?
<Ahox> run the autostart utility
<Lynceus> subito: take a look at the system settings
<The_Journey> why cant I hear anything from youtube videos but I can hear audio form my music files in amarok?
<m_tadeu> hi everyone....I don't have can't capture sound from my micro
<doleyb> I just installed kubuntu 9.10 from cd, and although the touchpad mouse cursor worked for installer, it doesn't function afterwards... also the sound and wireless don't work.  Is there any reason for me Not to just install jaunty?
<possi> hi... i tryed to move some folders by mv name* but forgot to enter a destination. where did these folders end up?
<tsimpson> possi: to the last entry, so the name of the last folder alphabetically
<genii> tsimpson: Interesting shell behaviour, that
<tsimpson> genii: the shell expands *, then passes the result to the command, so mv sees several arguments and not the "something*"
<possi> mhh there were 3 folders wich startet with the same name but none of them is left
<possi> a never mind found them
<possi> thx
<sharpen047> does anyone know how to get the eq to work on amarok in karmic?
<sharpen047> does anyone know how to get the eq to work on amarok in karmic?
<joa> sharpen047: doesn't work amarok in karmic?
<sharpen047> joa it says eq not supported by phonon
<joa> sharpen047: try to set the engine to xine
<sharpen047> joa, it is
<sharpen047> phonon backened xine
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sharpen047> does anyone know how to get the eq to work on amarok in karmic? eq not supported by phonon
<doleyb> I just installed kubuntu karmic cd, and the touchpad mouse worked for installer but doesn't function now.  How can I fix it?
<sharpen047> does anyone know how to get the eq to work on amarok in karmic? eq not supported by phonon
<wrgb> doleyb: is it a synaptic touch pad?
<alx> hi there! i just installed metapackage ubuntu-desktop... can anybody tell me why gnome does not show up as a session option in kde login screen?
<genii> alx: Have you restarted kdm since you installed ubuntu-desktop?
<genii> (otherwise it will just use cached list of available sessions)
<alx> genii yes i just restarted my computer
<doleyb_> I just installed kubuntu karmic cd, and the touchpad mouse worked for installer but doesn't function now.  How can I fix it?  (It shows up in "xinput list")
<Guest61738> Hellp
<Guest61738> hello
<Guest61738> hey
<Scunizi> what?
 * genii makes that uber-large military grade vat of coffee
<sharpen047> does anyone know how to get the eq to work on amarok in karmic? eq not supported by phonon
<robin0800> sharpen047: use songbird
<sharpen047> robin0800, then i dont have kde shortcuts
<sharpen047> when im in another window i can change songs because amarok has a special spot in system settings for hotkeys
<sharpen047> global hotkeys
<robin0800> sharpen047: so does songbird
<sharpen047> robin0800, ooh ty, guess i heard wrong! ill do that now
<sharpen047> has anyone gotten itunes to sync with iphone on linux? with the new version
<binarylooks> sharpen047: http://marcansoft.com/blog/2009/10/iphone-syncing-on-linux-part-2/
<binarylooks> the short answer: almost ;-)
<sharpen047> binarylooks, no way just to get itunes installed? haha that looks a little extensive and since i dont know what im doing  it may be a bad idea
<jarl> I took some shots of visual cavaets during install of kubuntu 9.10, can anyone tell what package I shoud report these bugs to?
<binarylooks> sharpen047: unfortunately no, apple locked us out (i laso have an iphone)
<sharpen047> ugh
<binarylooks> sharpen047: i gave it up :-( am now waiting for these guys in the link to fix it. they are almost there
<sharpen047> i hate apple sometimes
<sharpen047> oh wait always
<binarylooks> yep, nut the ui and harware was revolutionary
<binarylooks> i just hope we are ready fo the attack when the tablet thing takes off, probably with the "iTablet"
<binarylooks> but kde is heading in the right direction
<sharpen047> lol so it will be easier to sync iphone? is that what you are saying?
<binarylooks> jarl: probably ubiquity (not sure if there is a special kde package
<binarylooks> sharpen047: it will evetually
<jarl> binarylooks: I'll take a look at the description, thanks
<sharpen047> basic users like me should not have to do that much to sync. mac is based off of linux, why do they not let us linux users use their software?
<Tm_T> sharpen047: no it's not based of Linux
<binarylooks> well that is a question i stopped asking myself
<Tm_T> and this is also offtopic
<binarylooks> Tm_T: you're right
<binarylooks> anyway, iphone syncing in kubutnu is in rogress and looking to be finisdhed soon. thats the summary
<sharpen047> binarylooks, thank you
<sharpen047> where can i find updates
<Roasted> hey guys - I have my kubuntu laptop here (ubuntu with kde 4.3.1 upgraded) and I CANNOT figure out how to find the network settings to get this thing online wirelessly. Wheres it at??
<binarylooks> sharpen047: updates ? to the iphone story?
<sharpen047> binarylooks, yes :D
<binarylooks> follow the blog i gave u. these are the guys doing the sync development
<binarylooks> Roasted: in the system try? lower right.
<Shiznitz> Roasted: If Kubuntu detects the wireless adapter automatically (it should), then there should be an icon to connect to the wireless networks in range.
<Roasted> binary - I see nothing there...
<Roasted> shiznitz - Ubuntu 9.04 works fine, so I expected it to work in KDE too with 9.04
<Roasted> I just dont see any icon or any widget that has ANYTHING to do with network connectivity
<Roasted> and now that I restarted after installing the KDE desktop on Ubuntu 9.04, it wont power up
<Roasted> it hangs
<Roasted> has ANYBODY had luck installing KDE on Ubuntu? Every -single- time has failed for me. I've done it in about 6 systems with the PPA recommended on the forums.
<adaptr> Roasted: I suggest you start with Kubuntu instead
<doleyb> Roasted: look carefully at the icons in the lower right, and if you don't see it then right click and Add Widgets and pick Network Manager...
<Roasted> adaptr - well this is my work laptop... I was running ubuntu on it and wanted to try KDE.
<adaptr> Roasted: so install Kubuntu
<Roasted> doleyb - No, there's no icon in the system tray. And no, there's no Network Manager available in the add widgets menu.
<Roasted> adaptr - I may, this is just something I tried here real quick.
<doleyb> Roasted: then you don't have all of kde installed.. I don't know what packages you need.
<Roasted> adaptr - I use FOG - open soruce linux based imaging. I have about 200gb worth of images on this laptop and I was hoping to get away with getting KDE installed on top of my existing Ubuntu install.
<adaptr> apt-get install kde-desktop
<Roasted> Now it hangs on starting NFS demon every single time I boot up.
<Roasted> djfa;lsdf
<adaptr> Roasted: since your data will of coursebe on a different partition, you can easily replace the system
<Roasted> adaptr - Im not on a split partition system.
<Roasted> I can move my data, I have a 1tb drive for backup purposes. I was just trying to do it the quick and dirty way :P
<adaptr> a little late to regret that now
<Roasted> adaptr - even still, I followed official directions to install KDE on Ubuntu. I'm a little disappointed this keeps failing.
<adaptr> apt-get install kde-desktop
<adaptr> or kubuntu-desktop, whatever
<Roasted> I can't even get in, man
<Roasted> It hangs when booting, period
<adaptr> then use a console, man
<Roasted> I can't get to console or anything
<adaptr> ah
<adaptr> livecd time
<Roasted> Starting NFS Kernel Demon.......
<Roasted> yeah I guess so
<Roasted> how do I take out KDE via livecd though?
<adaptr> or just disable that
<Roasted> OMG OMG OMG IT BOOTED
<adaptr> it does not "hang when booting", as that has a specific meaning
<adaptr> yes, you should have waited
<adaptr> (or, optionally, RTFM)
<Roasted> RTFM from what
<adaptr> NFS ?
<Roasted> I did RTFM
<Roasted> I use this laptop for imaging. IT fires out images via NFS.
<Roasted> Never had a problem before I installed KDE. :P
<adaptr> if you're sharing that 200GB, it may take a while to start up
<Roasted> it's not shared
<Roasted> it's a regular laptop
<Roasted> I just plug into the network and PXE boot the clients from there. That's all I do. I just have DHCP services on it to grab the PXE clients. Other than that it's a basic Ubuntu laptop.
<adaptr> I have no idea how this relates to not being able to boot
<Roasted> well, I don't either, but you mentioned RTFM for NFS
<Roasted> just stating what it's here for
<Roasted> all I know is I installed KDE - after that, it took my laptop 10 minutes to fire up.
<Roasted> Is installing KDE on an Ubuntu system thought low of?
<Roasted> Like do most hardcore KDE fans suggest installing Kubuntu for KDE? I wasn't sure if it was treated like upgrading, I know on the forums people are saying don't upgrade - do a fresh install.
<binarylooks> Roasted: ? Of course not
<Roasted> binarylooks - I'm just confused over why I have so much trouble getting KDE to work on Ubuntu. I run Kubuntu at home and I fricken love it.
<Roasted> But that's a native Kubuntu install, not KDE on Ubuntu like I did here with my work laptop.
<binarylooks> u did an install of kubuntu-desktop?
<Roasted> binarylooks - No. I used the PPA recommended on ubuntuforums so I could get the latest KDE version available for Jaunty 9.04.
<Roasted> Its hanging on NFS again when booting. What in the world could have changed to make NFS lag to fire up when booting?
<binarylooks> hmmm, the usualy way should not be using kubuntu-desktop, and later the kubuntu-ppa repos
<Roasted> I didn't install Kubuntu desktop.
<binarylooks> *should be
<binarylooks> forget the not :-)
<Roasted> oh wait.. lol?
<Roasted> so I DID screw up
<Roasted> glad the manual said to install kubuntu-desktop first, so much for effing reading it :P
<binarylooks> hmmmm, i think ur problem might still be something else, let me read what u wrote before...
<Roasted> all I did was install the kubuntu 4.3.1 PPA for jaunty 9.04. After that when I booted up, I had KDE as an option. GReat. So I go in to get started with it and I have no wifi. No network manager exists. Period. It just does.. not... exist. So I reboot and now NFS gives me the finger. Again - only thing I changed was installing the KDE PPA 4.3.1
<binarylooks> sorry, need to leave. c u
<Roasted> adaptr - So is it a good practice to have kubuntu-desktop installed first, then add the PPA and update/upgrade to the latest KDE version that way?
<sharpen047> robin0800, hey still there?
<adaptr> Roasted: I don't know about good practice. you say installing kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu did not work. I advised you to start with a bare Kubuntu instead.
<robin0800> sharpen047: yes
<sharpen047> robin0800, songbird wont install because gstreamer plugins couldnt load( i dont think the right gstreamer is installed) which sshould i install?
<Roasted> adaptr - No no, it's not that "Kubuntu-Desktop" did not work - I did not install it at all from the repos because I wanted the latest absolute version. I just assumed the PPA would give me what I need.
<BluesKaj> interesting, just dropped to a tty and installed gnome-desktop-environment, now I can choose which DE at the login . gnome seems less cartooney than previous releases
<adaptr> Roasted: if you had reason to do that, then you probably know more about it than me
<Roasted> Then I started to wonder if I needed Kubuntu-Desktop installed first, then the PPA would just update it to the latest version.
<robin0800> sharpen047: read the FAQ's
<adaptr> PPA's ? why would you need PPA's for software that is in the repos
<BluesKaj> some ppl do't have all the repos enabled
<Roasted> PPA = latest version
<Roasted> repos = old
<robin0800> sharpen047: there is no problem in ubuntu karmic
<BluesKaj> Roasted, only in alpha /beta
<adaptr> Roasted: where did you ever state this as a requirement ?
<sharpen047> robin0800, im trying to install via sh file, it fails
<Roasted> adaptr - I said about 4 times I wanted the absolute latest version of KDE possible. The PPA gave me that. That's what the documentation (aka manual) said to do.
<Roasted> My only question was, was I to have Kubuntu-Desktop installed prior to the PPA, or was the PPA supposed to take care of -everything- anyway.
<adaptr> didn't see any of that
<adaptr> you said repeatedly that installing KDE didn't work, without any details about how
<Roasted> I feel like I explained my story about 4 times. But nonetheless - right there it is again. That's what I did.
<robin0800> sharpen047: going now
<sharpen047> robin0800, the version of gstreamer in karmic is "too new" for the version that songbird uses, they are updating this in songbird 1.2 (current is 1.1.2)
<BluesKaj> Roasted, the latest desktop is always in the repos after the official release
<Roasted> blueskaj - so with me being on Jaunty (not the latest release) but wanting the latest KDE - it'd be in the repos?
<BluesKaj> kde latest stable is 4.3.3
<Roasted> cause in the repos Kubuntu-Desktop is listed as 1.2. It can't be the version?
<Roasted> blueskaj - I know, but are you aware of what I'm doing? I'm not sure we're on the same page. I have Ubuntu and I'm trying to dump KDE on top of it as an option.
<Ahox> Roasted,  this is the latest kubuntu-desktop, containing KDE 4.3.?
<Ahox> (I think 4.3.2)
<BluesKaj> kde and kubuntu-desktop are different,the desktop is only part of kde
<Ahox> Roasted,  just install kubuntu-desktop 1.2 and you will be fine
<BluesKaj> Ahox, 4.3.3
<Roasted> blueskaj - So more or less, if I want "KDE" I need to stop messing with patching it on top of Ubuntu?
<Roasted> blueskaj - 4.3.3 won't be backported to jaunty, only 4.3.2
<BluesKaj> Roasted, you got it
<Roasted> and I'm on jaunty
<Roasted> even still 4.3.2 is fine, I just want to grab the latest I can
<BluesKaj> well, then install 4.3.3 , reported to run fine on juanty
<Roasted> gah - still hanging on NFS daemon
<BluesKaj> anyway bbl , gonna install gnome beside kde on my desktop pc
<Roasted> lol?
<garrettkajmowicz> I just upgraded to Kubuntu 9.10 and now I'm limited to 800x600 display.  Graphics is Intel 945G.  Display is Sony LCD which does at least 1280x1024.  I've tried xrandr.  I've tried adding Display sections to xorg.conf.  Where do I go from here?
<Shiznitz> Does 9.10 support WPA Passkeys?
<genii> garrettkajmowicz: I might suggest: echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu karmic main universe multiverse restricted" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4F191A5A8844C542 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   This installs the PPA where the latest video drivers for (K)ubuntu are being made. A reboot after would be good so the new kernel modules get loaded
<genii>  properly
<garrettkajmowicz> genii:  Upgrade in progress.  Though 'crack pushers' for a key name makes me nervous....
<garrettkajmowicz> Rebooting now.  Let's see what breaks ...
 * genii sips and waits
<garrettk> genii:  Well, I gave that a shot and still no luck.
<garrettk> get-edid is now returning more data, but still nothing useful.
<garrettk> What should I try next?
<Kalmairn> Good Afternoon.  I'm trying to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, getting an error message: Distribution upgrade process exited with code 255.
<genii> garrettk: You usually need to pass it thru the parse-edid like:  sudo get-edid | parse-edid             then it gives you some modeline stuff which can be inserted to an xorg.conf stanza set
<Kalmairn> This is through kpackagekit / Software Management
<giz> Shiznitz:Yeah, it worked out of the box for me.
<Kalmairn> I have two systems with the same problem.
<garrettk> genii:  I still get 'The EDID data should not be trusted as the VBE call failed', but now with a binary blob at the end!   :-)  Of course, prase-edid still isn't able to do anything for me.
<genii> garrettk: Weird. Haven't seen that yet.
<Shiznitz> giz: I'm having trouble with my Linksys WMP600N and a WPA passkey network.. it sees the network but tries to connect for about 90 seconds then brings up a window to have me enter the information for the network again
<Bios_> compiling problem: http://pastebin.com/m3af2b133
<genii> Bios_: Might want to enquire in #kubuntu-devel (although they are not strictly a support channel there, someone may be inclined to assist)
<Bios_> nvm google helped me out : D
<giz> Shiznitz: silly but I had the problem too and come find out my laptop was running b and my router was set for g only
<garrettk> genii:  Any thoughts as to where I should go from here?  My machine at work is nearly unusable at 800x600.
<genii> garrettk: What I'd likely do in this situation is go to the manufacturer's site and check the display specs of your monitor, then write a modeline entry based on that for your xorg.conf
<syon> hi folks
<giz> hi syon
<syon> i just had a very odd sensation
<syon> opened firefox on my kubuntu and was struck by the ugly brown of the ubuntu startpage
<garrettk> This was working in 9.04.  Modelines are so ... 1990s.  Okay.  I'll see what I can whip up..
<syon> we do not have a similar kubuntu-themed page, have we?
<syon> i am referring to http://start.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<Shiznitz> giz: The WMP600N is an N-Band adapater, the router is running N as well (mixed on its firmware).. do you know how to switch modes for the adapter?
<syon> the obvious s/ub/kub/ doesn't help
<syon> as expected ;-)
<giz> make your own Syon and submit it ;-)
<gooph> what do you think the best version of kubuntu is for wireless functionability?
<gooph> i have 9.1 now but  I can't get wireless to work for the life of me.
<syon> giz: mhmh, I had feared that answer ;-) i am more of a hardware / low-level SW guy
<gooph> and I'd prefer KDE over gnome.
<syon> gooph: the knetworkmanager in 9.10 seems to work much nicer than in previous versions
<syon> however, it might still be lacking to the GTK networkmanager
<syon> you can try to use that, though.
<syon> of course I am just looking into the glass sphere. this would truly depend on your actual issue
<lalas_> help
<gooph> syon: yeah, but I'm having trouble with it (knetworkmanager), can't seem to get it to work, the os seems to be seeing the interface and such, just can't get knetworkmanager to play along.
<lalas_> hi could any one help me with GcStar
<gooph> syon:  but i do appreciate the advice, I'll look into doing that.
<Morydd> I'm getting frequent instances of a window popping up saying "/user/share/apport/apport-kde needs administrative privileges. Please enter your password."
<mariano> Buenas tardes!
<ufox> Hi everyone, I have some problem with kubuntu karmic, I'm using intel HD Audio (ICH8) and when I put a volume level in kmix below some percentage I can't hear anything. I have seen similar problems in ubuntu looking for it but only with pulseaudio
<noaXess> can someone have a look at this picture?.. grazy.. http://imagebin.ca/view/b1YZZ8I.html
<noaXess> system is karmic, fresh install, nvidia 190 driver.. problem happends after logout or kdm restart or supend/wakeup... a reboot fo the system fixes it
<robin0800> sharpen047: you can install 1.2 you know or 1.4 or later from their site
<sharpen047> robin0800, ty
<sharpen047> robin0800, i downloaded from their site.. it automatically did 1.12
<robin0800> sharpen047: mine says 1.2
<robin0800> sharpen047: Version: Songbird 1.2.0, Build 1146 (20090616030029)
<sharpen047> robin0800, still wont install, gstreamer plugins wont load
<robin0800> sharpen047: must be something funny in kde because all those versions work here and you don't even have to install it!
<sharpen047> robin0800, what do you mean? it comes with kubuntu?
<robin0800> sharpen047: you can just extract it and run it from the folder
<sharpen047> robin0800, the bin?
<robin0800> sharpen047: no songbird not the bin
<noaXess> can someone have a look at this thread.. thanks for help.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337716
<sharpen047> robin0800, i must have the wrong one then there is no songbird inhere
<robin0800> sharpen047: you have to download a .tar and extract it
<robin0800> sharpen047: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<Guest94711> hi there, anybody knows about a bug that causes the "root user" being kicked out of the sudoers file?
<Guest94711> seems to be caused by the newest dist-upgrade
<noaXess> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<CorVertex> well to be precise, the adminstrator user is kicked out of all groups, thus out of the admin group. 2 different pcs with kubuntu now need fixing by live cd ^^
<jimmy_> hello
<ubox> anyone know how to get a webcam working brighter/better?\
<ubox> hello :)
<CorVertex> hi ^^
<jimmy_> hey ubox  which clint are  you  using
<jimmy_> client
<ubox> for irc?
<jimmy_> oh
<jimmy_>  my  bad
<jimmy_> this  is my 1 st  time  here  on  irc ...still in that damn yahoo mode
<ubox> lol that's ok
<ubox> i use konversation
<jimmy_> but  i know this  sounds stupid ....but  have you  went to  the settings and  see if  it has a low light mode?
<ubox> i wish, but that would work if there were. it just seems silly that it is soo dark but if i used windows it is brighter in the same lighting
<jimmy_> yeah  i  know ...still  getting  to  know  nix .... i like  it  better than M$
<ubox> oh yea, for sure
<ubox> i have windows
<ubox> *hate
<ubox> lol
<CorVertex> :D
<FloodBotK3> ubox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubox> wtf?
<CorVertex> *grins*
<jimmy_> my  bro  has a apple ...
<ubox> silly bots, maybe if i said the same thing a bunch of times...
<jimmy_> so  how  would  i change  rooms ?
<ubox> i did, then i put ubuntu on it and realized i could go buy a pc now
<ubox> type / j #room
<ubox> no space between / j
<ubox> and /leave to leave it
<jimmy_> you  cant  see a  list 1st ?
<ubox> you can but i don't remember how
<ubox> try /list
<jimmy_> right  on ....so this  is  like a  lobby  then
<CorVertex> well then all channels are lobbys ^^
<ubox> well this is a room, the network info for freenode is a lobby
<jimmy_> got ya
<jimmy_> im  like busting  my IRC cherry  here
<jimmy_> i have  noticed  though. there  is  no  bots  flooding the  room
<ubox> no they are pretty frowned upon
<ubox> and trollers
<jimmy_> so  i  have  2 boxes  here .... one  on  top  that  has the chat  and another  one that  shows the  chat  and  ppl coming and  going
<jimmy_> so  i  have  2 boxes  here .... one  on  top  that  has the chat  and another  one that  shows the  chat  and  ppl coming and  going
<ubox> hmm, what client are you using?
<bobby_> Hello People.
<bobby_> I have a weird issue with kubuntu.
<bobby_> It's unuseable.
<russlar> KDE is dead, long live KDE!
<russlar> http://dot.kde.org/2009/11/24/repositioning-kde-brand
<CorVertex> lol
<CorVertex> bobby_: not in the sudoers file?
<bobby_> I have a dualcore laptop, and running kubuntu, transparency, desktop widgets, FF (or skype) and smplayer and movie plays with lot of freezing.
<bobby_> cpu stays pegged at 40%.
<bobby_> eventually a week later it will get so unresponsive that it takes minutes to click on k menu select reboot.
<bobby_> curious if it's a more kde thing or kubuntu thing....
<gegeee_> hy all
<bobby_> thinking of possibly xubuntu sometimes. but the newer version of xubuntu was even worse. it was unresponsive right after boot. probably due to the new driver for the graphics card on that machine.
<CorVertex> I had this phenomenon with xubuntu , too, but on a 128M RAM and 300MHz machine ^^
<bobby_> oh well. I can't use this machine as is.
<bobby_> I don't want to move to ubuntu.
<bobby_> gnome is not my favorite....
<CorVertex> well however I'll leave now, cya :)
#kubuntu 2009-11-26
<teodoro> hi, why kubuntu doesn't have an splash theme like ubuntu?
<nilsson> hey, I have a question
<nilsson> how can I have konsole launch at login, running a few programs
<nilsson> for example: irssi, htop, iftop, ncmpcpp
<hamid> hhhhh
<scunizi> there's a widgit called opendesktop.. I know it connects to something but what is it intended towards?
<gorgonzola> scunizi its intended to find other people using kde near you
<gorgonzola> scunizi but i have never used it
<gorgonzola> might wanna look here: http://dot.kde.org/2009/05/01/social-desktop-starts-arrive
<ari__> anybody knows of a panel clock similar of gnome's (with various time-zones)? Can't figure out how to do that in KDE.
<russlar> ari__: World Clock
<russlar> ari__: shoudl come standard, might be in plasma-addons
<ari__> can I put that in a panel as a digital clock??
<gorgonzola> ari__ what do you mean?
<scunizi> gorgonzola: thanks.. ummm.. ok.. what't the purpose of the widgit dashboard icon? after clicking I get a tab top dead center of the screen but don't see any functionality about it.
<ari__> just as the standard digital clock....
<ari__> the same gnome digital clock would suffice, but I'm in KDE now..
<gorgonzola> scunizi, you are talking about the social desktop thingy? if its that, then i guess you have to configure it first
<gorgonzola> ari__ i'm sorry, i don;t know the gnome clock. but the standard clock displays time zones if you tell it to. i have like five time zones in mine :)
<scunizi> gorgonzola: no.. different icon.. on my desktop it's just to the right of the desktop switcher on the bottom bar
<russlar> ari__: yes
<ari__> how??
<russlar> ari__: world clock?
<ari__> digital clock
<ari__> In Gnome I click on it and it just shows the calendar and the clocks for the different zones
<russlar> ari__: same way you would ahy other...
<ari__> can't make it to do it with the digital clock
<ari__> I go to "Digital clock settings"
<ari__> then Time zones
<ari__> it just doesn't show.
<gorgonzola> scunizi: mmmm, you mean the "show dashboard" widget? if that's it, it's supposed to move all windows aside and show you your dashboard, ie the desktop in plasma-speak
<scunizi> gorgonzola: ah.. ok.. I didn't have any windows open to move.. and dashboard is ? the desktop?
<gorgonzola> scunizi: not quite. is the place where the widgets that are not attached to panels live in. so if you have a bunch of widgets in the "desktop", show dashboard will fade all windows and show your widgets
<gorgonzola> scunizi, like in mac os x. personally, i'm an old fashioned guy, so i use show desktop. but its almost the same thing. feel free to play with the different options.
<scunizi> gorgonzola: moving from gnome to kde is an adventure in relearning
<scunizi> gorgonzola: interesting widgit "opendesktop" .. looks like I had already signed up for it previously but forgot about it.
<maco> scunizi: its your kde-look account
<maco> or gnome-look
<maco> (its all one backend)
<compilerwriter_> It is even more of and adventure these days with plasma scunizi and gorgonzola.  But gorgonzola I think you will like the change once accustomed to it.
<maco> its pretty now!
<gorgonzola> compilewriter oh, nevermind me, i've been using it for years :P
<Ev0luti0n_> anybody here guys?
<gorgonzola> scunizi sorry, got a little distracted. yes, it's very different, but if you get used to it you'll love it. its the future! gotta go now. good luck with the learning.
<compilerwriter_> Oops it appears I have grabbed the wrong end of the stick.  scunizi  you will like it once you get used to the change.
<ari__> how to deselect time zones now? I selected all by mistake!
<ari__> Ctrl+A - Select all; Ctrl+Shift+A (system "Deselect") - Nothing :(
<ari__> got all timezones selected! :(
<maco> click somewhere?
<ari__> maco: nah, doesn't work
<ari__> maco: just removed it and started over.
<awhatley> anyone know about dual booting with OSX
<Morydd> I'm getting frequent instances of a window popping up saying "/user/share/apport/apport-kde needs administrative privileges. Please enter your password."
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<aybabtu> a few days ago i found a open index of movies i wrote a very simple bash script using wget -c  user input for url and max download speed and tonight i get a 403 error forbidden what are the odds?
<aybabtu> so mad right now
<Erthe> I think someone noticed ;)
<aybabtu> yup
<aybabtu> and i didnt tell a soul
<Erthe> The server administrator probably banned your IP
<aybabtu> somebady needs a raise day before thanksgiving 9pm
<aybabtu> you think ? hope not hope he chmod 700 that shit or ill be back in 5
<aybabtu> it eas pretty much my first script it is simple but i got tired of typing then the max download part was just simple to script  and necesarry due to my connection
<aybabtu> wget has a proxy switch yes?
<aybabtu> k brb
 * aybabtu is grabbing a beer then man wget
<Serraphyn> Can someone help me, I can't seem to get a method of sharing my printer with my windows based laptop
<maquero> un tema para la biblia de kubuntu sería la instalacion en vmware
<Serraphyn> no hablo espanol
<Morydd> I'm getting frequent instances of a window popping up saying "/user/share/apport/apport-kde needs administrative privileges. Please enter your password."
<donPeche> .
<shahul> hi
<shahul> anybody there?
<keithzg> yeah
<aybabtu> hello shahul
<keithzg> although I'm fighting dependency hell :P
<pulaski> Hello, I'm running 9.10 karmic koala,  I don't know if that has anything to do with firefox 3.5.5 crashing when I try to watch a streaming video.  When I bring firefox back I get this annoying screen "Well, this is embarassing..."  Has anyone else had this experience? Could this be related to karmic koala?
<cherry_> how would I auto start nm-applet in karmic?
<cherry_> how do I create an xorg.conf, I need a resolution that is not automatically detected?
<cherry_> on an Intel gfx chipset
<smorg> cherry_: use xrandr. If you want to generate one use "xorg -config". If it isn't available in xrandr then you probably won't be able to set it in xorg.conf
<smorg> cherry_: there are several other ways to automatically generate an xorg.conf as well iirc.
<smorg> Do you guys have something similar to Gentoo's stages where you can just untar and go, or do I actually have to download the install disk and use it's installer?
<freetux> good nite
<freetux> i got a question is there any irc in spanish arond cuz i need help with somthin'
<aybabtu> wget using a proxy?
<freetux> irc in spanish
<freetux> ?
<keithzg> cherry_: are you auto-starting nm-applet in KDE then?
<harolddong> freetux #ubuntu-es I believe
<keithzg> just make sure there's a .desktop file in your $HOME/.kde/Autostart folder and it'll start automatically; naturally, the same goes for any .desktop file you put there
<Roasted> Does anybody find that if you right click anything in the quick file folder search menu next to the K button that KDE crashes?
<harolddong> is anybody else using strigi to index their kmail emails?  I set it up but upon search the only results that turn are the raw data files in the kmail profile folder, which have to be opened with kate to look for the email referencing what was searched.  Is there anyway to get it to display results in a more meaningful and usable way?
<stevo> ello!
<Roasted> hi
<Roasted> stevo are you a crazy kde user
<stevo> remember me?
<stevo> yea
<Roasted> question for you
<Roasted> you know the quick launch file/folder thing
<stevo> im using xubuntu right now
<Roasted> in the panel
<stevo> yea
<Roasted> if you click on that to expand the menu
<Roasted> and then right click something in the menu... have you ever had KDE crash?
<stevo> nope
<Roasted> oh
<Roasted> mine crashes every single time I right click anything in that menu
<Roasted> :)
<stevo> it only shows to add it to favorites only tho
<Roasted> I dont even get that, KDE just gives me the finger and crashes
<stevo> that is the only that happens when u right click in that thing, the name, and the button to add to favorites
<Roasted> yeah, I didnt know that. I downloaded an ISO and I thought I could right click and open with K3B. But it just crashed.
<stevo> u seem like you have a broken install... or u installed a theme or somthin for plasma?
<Roasted> I tried right clicking folders and it too crashed.
<Roasted> well I might have a broken install, casue after all I installed 9.04 Jaunty and tried to upgrade KDE which didn't seem to pan out too well.
<Roasted> I had some issues and tried some things to fix it.
<Roasted> and I got it workin, but, meh
<stevo> i done that too
<Roasted> I wish Karmic didnt hate my computer
<Roasted> I'd run karmic in a heartbeate
<stevo> it made the splash screen not work, and the xserver not work
<Roasted> but I'm sorry - I need my system to actually function
<stevo> karmic isn't all it is cracked up to be
<Roasted> well, no, but karmic has the latest KDE
<stevo> mine had a bunch of drivers and stuff fail, so my hardware couln't be used at all
<Roasted> karmic fails to detect all 4 of my hdds properly
<Roasted> 2 of my drives are for network storage
<stevo> that is what karmic done to me
<Roasted> so if I cant mount those, no file server
<stevo> ya
<Roasted> its a common problem in karmic from what I've read
<Roasted> on your kde machine do you run 9.04?
<stevo> just wait until lucid, dude
<Roasted> well, yeah, but lucid is months away
<stevo> ya, i run 9.04, I done a fresh install to downgrade from karmic
<stevo> the kernel with it also fails
<Roasted> do you really think my issue is a broken install?
<stevo> it is like half done, I had to fall back
<stevo> well... have you used any new themes, then after that, did it crash
<Roasted> yeah I have tried other themes
<Roasted> which that's another question in itself
<Roasted> why do themes only apply themselves to the panel?
<Roasted> I want them to apply to everything like it did in gnome land
<stevo> try to get everything default
<Roasted> whats the default theme called again?
<stevo> oxygen
<Roasted> oh wow
<Roasted> I amo n the oxygen theme
<Roasted> I have like a dozen installed though
<harolddong> the only problem I had with karmic was pulseaudio being a non-fuctioning pile of poo and having to be removed.  Otherwise it's been a joy. Nepomuk works pretty nicely now which I enjoy
<stevo> what are you looking at, plasma or the appearance setting
<Roasted> appearance setting
<Roasted> I dont recall touching plasma
<Roasted> I dont even know how to be honest. Im kind of a new KDE user.
<stevo> change it to qt then
<stevo> qt is supposed to be the default of the defaults
<Roasted> QT under appearance?
<stevo> yea
<stevo> the one from system settings
<stevo> or at least something that contains qt
<stevo> i actually think it is the best theme, as it has animated progress bars :)
<Roasted> hm, not sure I'm seeing anything in sys settings
<Roasted> Im going to install Kubuntu on my work laptop to see if it has the crash issue there
<stevo> you go to system settings > Appearance
<stevo> it won't I assure you
<Roasted> how can you be so sure?
<stevo> quitting in the middle of an upgrade has screwed me over countless times
<Roasted> I didnt quit in the middle of an upgrade.
<Roasted> I just tried to update KDE itself, not to karmic.
<stevo> ahhhhhhhhh
<stevo> that the problem
<stevo> i thot u were upgradin to karmic
<Roasted> is there a way I can revert KDE back to square one?
<Roasted> just like - purge to default
<stevo> i don't really have a fix, but you can report a bug
<Roasted> all settings
<Roasted> but is it truly a bug?
<stevo> uhhhh... not really
<Roasted> I mean it was me screwin around lol
<stevo> it is a true bug
<stevo> i think at least
<Roasted> how so?
<Roasted> I followed a guide to upgrade to the latest KDE
<Roasted> I got some errors along the line.
<Roasted> *shrug*
<Roasted> I'm not seeing how that's a bug. Do you really think it is?
<stevo> well, a bug is a problem in programming where something does not work as it should
<stevo> i think that should qualify
<stevo> just report it, sum1 will fix it or come up with solution down the line
<stevo> put it in the forums too
<stevo> guess what....
<Roasted> what?
<stevo> I am using a windows 98 computer with xubuntu and it works perfectly
<Roasted> lol?
<stevo> ????
<stevo> lol is a question now?
<stevo> any other problems that I might be able to help u with
<Roasted> eh, not at the moment
<Roasted> except I never found that QT setting :P
<Roasted> oh and another thing
<stevo> yea?
<Roasted> if I boot my main rig here I'm on now to the livecd, and right click the file where KDE crashed and tis fine on livecd, does that prove I have a broken install?
<stevo> qtcurve
<Roasted> for widget style?
<stevo> no, qtcurve for appearance
<stevo> that was back when i didn't know you tried to install kde
<Roasted> ah
<stevo> yea, the install is broken tho
<Roasted> what do you think about the lviecd idea?
<stevo> the idea to do what?
<stevo> get the kde off of the live cd?
<Roasted> no no
<Roasted> Im just wondering if my train of thought is correct
<Roasted> so Im on my main rig now, and KDE crashes when I right click an item in the file/folder quick view thing in the panel
<Roasted> we know that, each time I right click, bam KDE crashes
<stevo> brb, system reboot, yes your thought is correct
<Roasted> if I boot this system to a livecd and duplicate the same steps and it works
<Roasted> broken install?
<Roasted> ah okay
<tje> I've got a Gateway MX6441, uses the snd-atiixp drivers for sound.  I _believe_ the modem is part of the sound card chipset, but cannot verify.
<tje> I have the snd-atiixp-modem module loaded, but an lspci shows no modems listed.
<tje> The googling I've done thus far shows plenty of examples of systems using the ATI IXP AC97 sound card and modules which also detects a modem using the associated drivers.
<tje> Anyone out there with a Gateway laptop of similar model that can tell me what drivers I may need to load to get the modem and what device out of /dev it would be using?
<stevo> im back
<stevo> that was a fast reboot
<Serraphyn> Can anyone help me share my printer on my network, I can map it but then it says unable to connect, access denied from my windows laptop
<stevo> Roasted?
<Roasted> whats up
<stevo> serraphyn sorry, i do not know anything about printers
<tje> BRB
<stevo> waddap
<Roasted> installin kubuntu 904 on my work laptop
<stevo> hey, could i remote connect do your desktop to diagnose it?
<Roasted> to my desktop??
<stevo> yea
<Roasted> you cant walk me through it?
<Roasted> Im not a linux noob - just a kde noob :P
<stevo> ya, but i can just speed thru it really fast
<Serraphyn> yeah I'm tempted to install gnome, seems its network apps seem to have less issues, just KDE looks so pretty
<Roasted> you speeding through it really fast does nothing for me in terms of learning it though
<stevo> saves me time
<stevo> i cant get time back, ya know?
<Roasted> still does nothing for me :P
<Roasted> I may just nuke thuis install anyway
<Roasted> I'd like to start fresh now that I got my feet wet ewith KDE
<stevo> i just wanna remote konnect (kde joke)
<Roasted> ;)
<Roasted> stevo do you use gnome a lot too
<stevo> yea
<Roasted> whats your bread and butter/
<stevo> and xfce
<stevo> mac, that right there is my bread and butter
<Roasted> are you serious?
<stevo> yea
<Roasted> I'm sorry to hear that
<Roasted> ;)
<stevo> i don't have one, but i use them at the library often
<Roasted> I have one
<Roasted> it pisses me off beyond anything I've ever experienced
<stevo> with leopard?
<Roasted> and I work in IT
<Roasted> no
<Roasted> it's an older one
<stevo> OSX
<Roasted> I'm just a hater of Mac in general
<Roasted> yes osx
<Roasted> 10.4
<stevo> so thats... tiger?
<Roasted> I hate how the company is ran, I hate how nazi driven they are, I hate how self centered they are, the list goes on and on.
<Roasted> I think
<Roasted> 10.3 was jaguar I think, then tiger, so yeah
<stevo> is it one of them weird pop out monitors
<Roasted> no
<Roasted> ibook g4
<stevo> ohhhh
<Roasted> it can barely handle youtube videos
<stevo> yea those suck
<Roasted> its so bad
<Roasted> we just got rid of all of the macs at work
<stevo> just the environment is good
<stevo> they run like shit tho
<Roasted> I could never justify buying a mac
<Roasted> ever
<Roasted> I look at a mac, and I look at linux and a regular laptop
<stevo> leopards stole a bunch of compiz effects and called it all their own
<Roasted> and mac has nothing, absolutely nothing that linux couldnt offer on ar egular laptop at a fraction of the price
<Roasted> the entire mac OSX in general was a bunch of openbsd that mac took, closed off, and licesned, and called their own
<Roasted> bunch of morons, if you ask me
<stevo> well anyway, i wanna remote desktop you
<Roasted> sorry - I'm about to reboot and get kubuntu rolling again
<Roasted> once my laptop finishes here
<stevo> just go to krfb
<stevo> say... where did those macs go that your company trashed?
<Roasted> auction
<stevo> aww
<Roasted> I work at a school district
<Roasted> we're very community involved
<Roasted> so we have local auctions
<stevo> okay
<Roasted> about half of them didnt work
<Roasted> I opened the laptop cart and all I saw were green post its on them
<stevo> my town is just a bunch of white trash smokin marijuana, but that's what humboldt's about
<Roasted> DOES NOT WORK, DOES NOT CHARGE PROPERLY, DOES NOT HAVE INTERNET, etc
<stevo> hahaha
<Roasted> and to think some people believe mac's hardware is something spectacular :P
<Roasted> typical mobos, typical hdd's, typical procs
<stevo> no it aint
<Roasted> not to say mac hardware is bad
<Roasted> its just, the same as anybody else
<stevo> steve jobs is like hitler
<stevo> naw, the ppc processors have a small life to them
<stevo> where ya live, east coast, west coast, or middle
<Roasted> east
<Roasted> this laptop is giving me the finger when trying to connect to my wifi
<stevo> hehe, im at the coast of the west, deep in redwoods
<stevo> you should visit the oregon coast, it is sooo beautiful
<stevo> that is a long drive tho, but i am just sayin
<Roasted> hahahaha, yeah
<Roasted> helluva drive
<stevo> any cool places on east coast?
<Roasted> steve, my brotha, it was nice talkin to ya, but I gotta reboot this hizzy and get things rolling before 4 am hits
<Roasted> just the typical beach
<Roasted> stay away from jersey tho :P
<stevo> k
<Roasted> crazy drivers
<Roasted> (bad) drivers
<stevo> stay away from oakland
<Roasted> lol
<stevo> too many gangsters
<Roasted> ha, good tip
<Roasted> well, bro, take care
<Roasted> I appreciate the help
<Roasted> Im sure I'll see ya around again
<stevo> ya gonna be back on?
<stevo> today?
<Roasted> I dont know, I was up till 430 am last night
<Roasted> had to get up at 7
<stevo> happy thanksgiving
<Roasted> I'm kinda dead :P
<Roasted> you too man, thanks
<Roasted> peace easy man
<danub> hey all
<danub> what is the command to delete a symlink?
<danub> i want to make sure i dont accidently delete everything
<danub> i thought it was rm -l link
<Andrina> \
<Andrina> \
<Andrina> \
<Andrina> \
<Andrina> \
<stevo> adrina, what the heck are you doig
<Andrina> \
<danub> nevermind, got it :D
<Andrina> \
<stevo> happy thanksgiving
<Andrina> \
<danub> i dont think she knows what is happening lol
<Andrina> \
<danub> or she is testing a irc flooder
<Andrina> \
 * danub shrugs
<Andrina> \
<Andrina> \
<stevo> any cool places around your area? I am about to do a cross country
<dillon> Happy Thanksgiving! (for those in the central and eastern time zones of the US anyway)
<tje> OK, got the modem figured out.  I had it turned off in the BIOS.  Durrrp.
<tje> AC97, snd-atiixp-modem
<tje> I can use minicom to connect to the serial port, it responds to an "ATZ" and whatnot.
<tje> But when I try to dial out (with "ATDT12345678"), I get the following in dmesg(8):   "atiixp-modem: codec read timeout"
<tje> Various reg values of "reg 0", "reg 1c" and "reg 3c".   Any thoughts?   A google search returned nothing.
<tje> I found a fix for a similar problem relating to the sound drivers whereby it said to pass "ac97_codec=0" to the snd-atiixp module in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf, but that param is invalid for the snd-atiixp-modem module.
<tje> RTFS of atiixp_modem.c reveals very few parameters; index, id, and ac97_clock.  None of which appear (based on their description) to be of any use here.
<mrksbrd> j /gnome
<mostafa_> hey there how can i set a shortcut key for my applications for ex. Terminal
<mostafa_> ?
<altrortla> Hei guys a tip please ... for long time I was without ADSL. Now I'm back but no upgrade or installation is possible... (when I choose to install a program Kubuntu 8.04 won't to select it ...) what may be wrong?
<jussi01> altrortla: what happens when you run sudo apt-get update ?
<Azeotrope> I installed KDE in Ubuntu and I am very very disappointed. Gnome loaded KDE mouse cursors, KDE loaded screenlets and avant. Terrible mess.
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> i have standard longin window/design activated on a customer karmic.. ther are three profiles/users... but i need to input usernames instead of having a userlist at login, any idea how to change that? the settings, that the userlist should be shown is activated..
<jonathan__> hey guys im just wondering where can i get imake source code from?
<jonathan__> !imake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imake
<jonathan__> !info imake
<ubottu> Package imake does not exist in karmic
<altrortla> Sorry I was bunched OUT ... Using adept installator I cannot select any program ... No upgrade is possible (what can I do?)
<altrortla> any tips?
<noaXess> altrortla: over konsole: sudo apt-get update
<noaXess> and then sudo apt-get -f install
<noaXess> and sudo apt-get upgrade
<altrortla> noaXess: Ok thanks ... I'm going to try
<jonathan__> !apt-fix | altrortla
<ubottu> altrortla: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<noaXess> nop
<jonathan__> altrortla: try the command the bot gave ya that will finish installing anythign that didnt previously finish installing
<jonathan__> ill be back need to recompile konversation from latest svn
<raziel> hi
<cemal> a
<noaXess> i have standard longin window/design activated on a customer karmic.. ther are three profiles/users... but i need to input usernames instead of having a userlist at login, any idea how to change that? the settings, that the userlist should be shown is activated..
<Tm_T> noaXess: perhaps the theme that is used in kdm doesn't support userlist
<noaXess> Tm_T: it's the standard oxygen-air them
<noaXess> bad
<Tm_T> noaXess: I have no idea what that does support
 * Tm_T doesn't use kdm themes at all currently
<ghostcube> noaXess: you can choose in gdm settings to use the user list maybe the theme doesnt want it
<ghostcube> if you disable theming it should work
<ghostcube> kdm settings
<noaXess> ghostcube: ok.. try that
<vistakiller> how can i install .plasmoid file in kubuntu?
<vistakiller> elliniko plasmoid eortologio edo http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Greek+eortologio?content=116113
<oversize> while upgrading to karmic using the kde updater i could not download a few files. Yesterday some1 told me to better user do-release-upgrade. But that fails like this: http://dpaste.com/125415/  and as you can see, the machine is able to connect to the net. Can i make do-release-upgrade more verbose to tell me what exactly went wrong? thx
<bradpitt> hi.. i have 2 hdd, one is ubuntu and the other one is kubuntu. but i just can't choose what i want to start with because i don't see grub screen. it's always boot from first hard drive. and when i try to run sudo update-grub2 the output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/328420/ . please help :)
<abel> Hi everyone! My sound doesnt work what is possible to do?
<abel> What tools can help configure sound?
<jastonas> hi
<abel> Anybody! what driver is sutable for acl662 rev1 sound card???
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<bradpitt> hi. does anybody have any idea why sometimes i see grub screen and sometimes i don't, it's just go directly to usplash screen.
<paolopoz> I have a problem with KDE after kernel upgrade on 9.10
<paolopoz> KDE starts but all windows are w/o borders and title bar + I'm not able to use keyboard (writing, moving up/down)
<paolopoz> any guess?
<Tm_T> paolopoz: sounds like kwin crashes or bugs, hmmmm
<paolopoz> I already tried to: uninstall and reinstall fglrx, update to 4.3.3, restore previous kernel
<Tm_T> paolopoz: can you get files to pastebin from your Kubuntu? I assume you're on another system right now
<acemo> how can i create gpt disks during the installation of ubuntu-server 9.10?
<paolopoz> Tm_T: not copy/paste but manual copy
<bradpitt> hi.. how can i install kubuntu-restricted-extras without installing Sun Java because i already have openjdk? thanks.
<paolopoz> Tm_T: I can find away to pastebin. Do you need some log?
<rodrigo__> hi
<rodrigo__> aca no se habla?
<rork> !es rodrigo__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es rodrigo__
<rork> !es | rodrigo__
<ubottu> rodrigo__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rodrigo__> pfff
<rork> sorry
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, do you think sun java and openjdk interfere , is that your reasoning , because they do different things
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, just describe your problem and we'll try to help
<Tm_T> !paste | paolopoz
<ubottu> paolopoz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Tm_T> paolopoz: but the files I wanted to see are long ones, so writing them manually isn't fun
<paolopoz> Tm_T: I asked to kde channel and I fixed it
<paolopoz> I mistakenly uninstalled kde-window-manager
<Tm_T> paolopoz: ah, ok, good to hear it was that simple case (:
<paolopoz> Tm_T: thank you anyway (-:
<Tm_T> np
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : sorry for late reply.. i found that sometimes i can't open applet succesfully with sun java. but with openjdk i have no problem. what i'm afraid here is if i install both java i will experience a conflict.
<BluesKaj> what applet ?
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : java applet on facebook when you uploading photos.
<BluesKaj> a different browser might work better , i noticed that my wall picture doesn't show up on facebook on this pc but it does on my laptop or if I use a different browser
<BluesKaj> Firefox seemas to have some bugs , it's not java that's the the problem IMO
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : ok let me try with different browser, ill go with arora.
<nikitis> Hey guys, got a technical question.  I bought a 1.5TB Drive.  I'm going to plug it in and backup data from my other drives.  My current drive setup is sda1 is windows.  sdb1 is /, sdb2 and sdc1 are lg0-vg0 which is mounted as /home.  if I did a 'dd' command of lg0-vg0 which is two drives. would it work to copy it bit for bit onto the single 1.5 TB drive?
<s2r> Yesterday I installed Kubuntu in my home desktop and later I realized that if I don't login Kubuntu does not connect to the wireless network. Is there any way to disable Knetworkmanager and create a global default connection?
<nikitis> So i could replace the two lg0-vg0 drives and use just the single drive?
<afeijo> can I install phpmyadmin 3 with apt-get, or only ver 2 ?
<Mamarok> afeijo: are you using karmic?
<afeijo> no
<Mamarok> the current version there is 3.2.2
<afeijo> my server runs ubuntu 8.04
<Mamarok> afeijo: which version of Kubuntu do you run?
<Mamarok> ah, then I don't know
<Mamarok> afeijo: maybe ask in #ubuntu-server
<afeijo> I will thanks
<Mamarok> you are welcome
<afeijo> whats the command to check linux version? uname -a didnt help
<tsimpson> afeijo: uname -r
<afeijo> that gives the core ver, what about the kubuntu ver?
<tsimpson> oh
<tsimpson> lsb_release -a
<afeijo> thanks :)
<afeijo> yeah my server run ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS x64
<tsimpson> afeijo: you could file a bug requesting that a recent version be put into hardy-backports, or find someone with it in their PPA, or create a package yourself
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : here's the result from 3 different browser, i still have the same error. firefox http://imagebin.org/73088 arora http://imagebin.org/73089 chrome http://imagebin.org/73090
<BluesKaj> yeah, bradpitt so install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : yes i have it installed.
<tsimpson> you can install both sun-java and open-jdk at the same time without issue
<tsimpson> use the command line tool "update-java-alternatives" to set which the system will use
<bradpitt> ok tsimpson i'll do it
<tsimpson> you'll need the icedtea6-plugin package for the browsers to use
<bradpitt> kk
<s2r> can I remove Knetworkmanager just by doing apt-get remove?
<BluesKaj> s2r, what are going to use as an alternative?
<marek_> ads
<blablabla> hello i need the newest version of flashplayer but i can install or play it,help me please
<blablabla> i can't play or install the newest version of flashplayer from adobe,does anyone how can help me please
<Quintasan> blablabla: apt://flashplugin-installer
<Quintasan> blablabla: ehh, nvm Open KPackageKit, search for flashplugin-installer
<Quintasan> blablabla: install it
<s2r> BluesKaj I was thinking on using wpa_supplicant directly
<blablabla> strange it is already installed but is not working,strange
<s2r> BluesKaj The problem is that I don't want to log in for the network to be connected.
<BluesKaj> s2r, eth0 or wifi ?
<BluesKaj> oh wpa ..hmm dunno
<BluesKaj> I use wicd for wifi /wpa2 on our laptop
<bradpitt> tsimpson : what should i do next after update-java-alternatives? there are a lot of cmd line like -l , -s , -a , -h
<tsimpson> bradpitt: -l lets you list the java alternatives, -a sets it to automatically choose for you and -s lets you set it
<tsimpson> so "sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-openjdk" will set it to use open-jdk
<tsimpson> and changing "java-6-openjdk" to "java-6-sun" will use suns java
<bradpitt> tsimpson : i get output error http://paste.ubuntu.com/328559/
<s2r> BluesKaj wifi (usb)
<s2r> BluesKaj wpa2 works fine with wpa supplicant. Does wicd allow for system connections or you have to login first?
<tsimpson> bradpitt: those are all in openjdk-6-jdk, which you may not need unless developing java stuff
<tsimpson> s2r: it needs you to be logged in
<BluesKaj> s2r, wicd will remember your wpa settings including pw and will auto-connect a t bootup
<tsimpson> I thought it was just another "remember my settings" app
<BluesKaj> s2r, but you have to set it up initially of course
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, wicd is a network manager
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<tsimpson> so is network manager :)
<s2r> BluesKaj Knetworkmanager does the same thing. The issue is that I don't want to login first. I want that the pc connects to the wifi when it's turned on.
<BluesKaj> yeah, but wicd  is more mature and stable
<s2r> blablabla I'll try with plain wpa_supplicant and the adding it to rc.local
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: it looks like a GUI though, so how will it run at boot?
<s2r> blablabla sorry it was for BluesKaj
<blablabla> no problem s2r
<BluesKaj> it will put a small icin in the taskbar with a signal strength colour indicator
<bradpitt> tsimpson : so it's gonna be fine.. ok thank you.
<s2r> BluesKaj I want to turn on the pc leave for work and then be able to connect back.
<BluesKaj> icon
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: but it still needs someone to login to a desktop to work though right?
<BluesKaj> s2 you don't need to login to wicd at every boot , it's a one time setup , then it autoconnects after that
<BluesKaj> well, don't we all ?
<tsimpson> so it just edits the /etc/network stuff (and others) directly?
<the_madman> I've got shader support back, thanks :D
<the_madman> Oop.
<the_madman> >.<
<s2r> BluesKaj sorry it seems I misread. So it's a one time setup and I'm done.
<Guest80904> hallo
<bradpitt> is there sth to edit 'main menu' in kubuntu? i'd like to change the shortcut for tweetdeck from graphics to internet.
<Guest80904> i come from germany
<tsimpson> bradpitt: right click the launcher button and choose "Menu Editor"
<BluesKaj> s2r, yes a onetime setup
<ari__> Hi everybody - Where can i find a world clock applet for my main panel?
<s2r> BluesKaj ooops! it seems that it disconnects current established wifi links....
<BluesKaj> s2r, restablish the link using the wpa passwd and settings and you should be fine
<BluesKaj> it doesn't automatically get the link info , you have to edit the the preferences etc
<s2r> BluesKaj The problem is that i'm not there right now. :D
<okan_> hi every one
<bradpitt> tsimpson : ok thanks
<JuJuBee> What is the best way to sync a palm centro with Kubuntu?  I figured on using korganizer.
<bradpitt> what packages is should install from medibuntu to make 3gp audio (amr) works? amrnb or amrwb?
<nikitis> Can you copy a volume group of drives bit for bit onto a single bigger drive?
<dmitry_> 12223
<aleboco> hi all. is it possible, using kmail filters, to stop outgoing e-mails to be sent, if infected? i don't seem to find an how-to on the web.
<tavi> http://tavi-1985.blogspot.com/
<Tm_T> tavi: er?
<tavi> oh sorry
<tavi> that's my blog
<tavi> and i marked away
<Tm_T> tavi: you don't need to paste your blog in help channels unless it's related to the channel
<tavi> well yes
<tavi> but i am on undernet too
<Tm_T> tavi: that doesn't matter here (:
<bradpitt> what packages is should install from medibuntu to make 3gp audio (amr) works? amrnb or amrwb?
<tavi> and my client doesnt have a option to set show blog only for undernet
<altrortla> I've got a problem with xorg... few time ago I had a functionally version of Xorg.conf (something may be appened). Now I have checked xorg.conf because Blender won't start. Infact Xorg.conf was change loosing its setting. I have found an OLD xorg.conf that works not so well. Infact at login page I see all very big (driver still don't work) even if when I set password and start kubuntu driver seems to be OK. I remember that some tool give me the
<altrortla> configuration to copy in xorg.conf. Some tips to have xorg.conf configured at start up (kubuntu 8.04 - Geoforge Fx5200)
<Tm_T> tavi: then I recommend not to use it (:
<tavi> sorry i like
<altrortla> ?
<Tm_T> altrortla: you mean nvidia-settings ?
<altrortla> Tm_T: Yes, it is
<altrortla> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<altrortla> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jesse2> Hello.  I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 and i've loaded up KDE.  For some reason, all GTK apps (Mozilla, Gimp, Pidgen, etc) look like Windows 95.  I have KCM-GTK installed, but when i set the widget style in the KDE system settings, it does nothing.
<jesse2> Has anyone had this problem before? With GTK+ apps looking like Win95-era apps in KDE?
<datenshi> jesse2: install gtk-chtheme. It's hardcore but works for sure :)
<jesse2> Thanks! i'll give that a try
<jesse2> datenshi: Should I uninstall kcm-gtk?
<jesse2> datenshi! it works perfectly! thanks a ton
<jesse2> ive been pulling my hair out all day on this one :) thanks again!
<Roasted> Hey guys - How do I make firefox my default browser? I selected it in default applications in system settings but konquerer still comes up when I click on a link.
<BluesKaj> Roasted, sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<tsimpson> Roasted: you need to restart your KDE apps for the setting in system settings to take effect
<BluesKaj> Roasted, but if you have other browsers configured to open from other apps you''l have to change those separately
<aleboco> hi all. is it possible, using kmail filters, to stop outgoing e-mails to be sent, if infected? i don't seem to find an how-to on the web.
<tzanger> good afternoon.  Sometimes, after waking up from suspend, networkmanager says it's disabled (through the tray applet) -- how do I enable it?  it's running, but it thinks its been disabled
<tzanger> This is 9.10 if it makes any difference
<Roasted> restart my KDE apps? Isnt restarting my computer enough?
<Aviatore> Hi all
<BluesKaj> time for my daily excursion ...bbl
<Aviatore> Can anyone tell me where to get Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG driver for kubuntu karmic?
<Delano-394980501> Is there any way I can set up something in gnome's "startup manager" and make it so it starts only in gnome and not KDE?
<Axanon> how do I add a ppa:// style ppa link to my sources.list?
<jacquesdupontd> Delano-394980501, you just say that it remembers your session when you restart and it will be directly set on gnome
<jacquesdupontd> Axanon, i don't know at all
<Delano-394980501> No
<Delano-394980501> You misunderstand
<Delano-394980501> I want to set up an application to run at startup
<Delano-394980501> But, I want this application to only run in gnome, not when I boot into KDE
<Axanon> Delano-394980501: you're using GNOME and KDE side by side?
<Delano-394980501> Axanon, I boot into either/or
<Axanon> let me reword that, are they using the same partition and you choose which one at the login screen?
<Delano-394980501> Correct
<Delano-394980501> I have basic ubuntu installed and added KDE afterwards
<Axanon> what type of application is it?
<Axanon> (that you are trying to run at startup)
<Delano-394980501> Heh
<Delano-394980501> Nautilus :op
<Axanon> or not run lol
<Axanon> oh
<Axanon> in system settings -> default applications check file manager
<Axanon> (do that in KDE)
<BleSS> does kubuntu comes with upstart?
<BleSS> is installed by default
<Axanon> Delano-394980501: try setting that to dolphin (or whichever file manager you want for KDE)
<Delano-394980501> So, eh, any suggestions?
<Axanon> Delano-394980501: system settings -> default applications -> file Manager
<Axanon> Delano-394980501: I can't guarantee that will keep nautilus your default file manager in GNOME
<Axanon> how do I add a ppa:// style ppa link to my sources.list?
<tranhuucuong> hello
<datenshi> Axanon: add-apt-repository?
<Axanon> is that an answer or another question :P
<Delano-394980501> Hmmm
<Delano-394980501> I think I prefer to use KDE exclusively
<Delano-394980501> It seems way less buggy than gnome and xfce
<Delano-394980501> How can I remove gnome as a desktop without removing the apps and packages and dependencies?
<Axanon> Delano-394980501: there is not an easy way to really separate them
<Delano-394980501> Is there a player for .swf files?
<Axanon> you can try removing ubuntu-desktop
<Delano-394980501> Axanon, are you -sure-?
<Axanon> Delano-394980501: if you ever want to try new things with linux and don't want to damage your current setup, you can use VirtualBox
<Delano-394980501> Please don't let me f-up my system
<Axanon> Delano-394980501: removing ubuntu-desktop could remove things that you don't want removed. in all honesty if you want to use Kubuntu exclusively, a fresh install is the safest way
<Delano-394980501> *sigh*
<Threepwood> i got a problem with kdm (i think), is this the right place for it? (kdm.log http://pastebin.com/d3dd48317 , xorg0.log http://pastebin.com/d4b047286, xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/d1471cb3b)
<Delano-394980501> It seems like the lifespan of any ubuntu installation is less than 6 months
<emmanuel_> hello there. I'm coming back to ubuntu after years. I'm very impressed with the current look and feel :)
<emmanuel_> at last a linux desktop that just works
<Axanon> Threepwood: your first KDM log you posted, what does it say line 15
<Delano-394980501> emmanuel_, don't get too excited... once you get after the initial novelty of the new icons and whatnot, it becomes a royal pain the butt, full of bugs
<dillon> gee whiz Delano, thats really the spirit :(
<Delano-394980501> Well, it's true
<Delano-394980501> Linux isn't above criticism
<emmanuel_> Delano-394980501: haha well that's possible. Anyway, so far the ux has been better than other desktops I tried.
<emmanuel_> I have heard that kde is many times a playgound for developers and hence the quality of the apps is not always the best
<emmanuel_> but, I don't know, I found a number of kde apps superior to, say, gnome ones
<Delano-394980501> Hmmm, I disagree
<Delano-394980501> I find KDE far more stable and developed
<emmanuel_> for example, I conside k3b the best linux cd burning app out there
<Delano-394980501> Ditto
<Delano-394980501> It's certainly better than that brasero rubbish
<emmanuel_> twitter clients are maybe not the best example to cite but the only usable twitter client I found for linux is a qt based one, choqok
<Delano-394980501> One of Linux's greatest desktop weaknesses is its poor selection of audio players
<Delano-394980501> Despite the praise fanboys heap upon them, Amarok, Banshee, Audacious, etc, are absolutely rubbish
<Threepwood> Amarok (1.x) rocks ! :)
<emmanuel_> well there you have a point. I found the best possible setup for playing audio is 1) a bash console plus mplayer :) 2) mpd with a decent frontend like ario
<Delano-394980501> Bloated, in-your-face with support for nonsense like last.fm but lacking even basic audio enhancement functionality, like equalizers
<emmanuel_> slightly leaning to 2)
<emmanuel_> Delano-394980501: lack of audio equalizers sounds like the fault of alsa. Alsa does not make it easy with sounds effects
<dillon> amarok is hands down the best media player i have ever used
<Delano-394980501> emmanuel_, I've resorted to using AIMP (Russian freeware but closed source) via WINE
<emmanuel_> dillon: does amarok support mpd ?
<dillon> whats that
<emmanuel_> Delano-394980501: wow you use wine for your media player? I thought that using mplayer for playing mp3 was overkill haha
<emmanuel_> dillon: mpd is a music server for linux. It builds a database of all your mp3s and then uses different bacnkends for playing them (e.g. alsa). There are a lot of different frontends for selecting the themes and building playlists
<Delano-394980501> emma, AIMP is compact, has a graphic equalizer (with a dozen presents), reverb, flanger and pitch/tempo bender; it's compact, skinnable, has an awesome search feature, etc
<Delano-394980501> That's what an audio player *should* be
<emmanuel_> dillon: http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon_Wiki
<Delano-394980501> Not a screen-wide app that wants you to connect to last.fm
<rjay> is 9.10 a netbook remix upgrade or a completely new ubuntu upgrade?
<dillon> you know you can disable last.fm support in the setting
<dillon> settings*
<emmanuel_> well I always complain about lack of equalizer but when I get one I hardly ever use it. The feature that I really miss is volume normalization.
<Delano-394980501> dillon, yes but that's not my point... my point is, the authors are severely misguided if their priority in an audio player is internet functionality over sound quality
<dillon> i see your point
<Delano-394980501> emmanuel_, that too
<emmanuel_> rjay: 9;10 comes in various editions afaik, one of that versions is the netbook remix one.
<Delano-394980501> On the opposite end of the scale is XMMS
<Delano-394980501> It's more along the lines of what I like, but it seems really primitive these days
<Delano-394980501> And before you say it, yes, I tried audacious :o)
<Delano-394980501> It's... bad.
<Delano-394980501> It crashes if you try to load a large directory.
<emmanuel_> btw, anoter great kde app: quassel.
<dillon> another one for the list, digiKam
<emma> Delano-394980501: huh? What about AIMP?
<tsimpson> emma: he was talking to emmanuel_, bad nick-completion I guess
<emma> Oh okay :) no worries. It sounded interesting anyway :)
<emmanuel_> emma: try quassel :)
<emma> I thought maybe it's like a linux version of winamp. I think that would be cool.
<Delano-394980501> emma, AIMP is better than winamp, imho
<Axanon> emma: audacious is like winamp for linux
<aleboco> hi all. is it possible, using kmail filters, to stop outgoing e-mails to be sent, if infected? i don't seem to find an how-to on the web.
<BluesKaj> Delano-394980501, that's a windows amp and VLC does a very good job as an alternative open source media player , using a media player with wine is extreme
<BluesKaj> amp=app
<emma> Axanon: okay cool i will try it :)
<Delano-394980501> BluesKaj, VLC doesn't have the functionality I want either
<Delano-394980501> BluesKaj, and yeah, it is extreme, but when the native Linux choices are so shoddy, it's fine
<emma> in my opinion linux is pretty rich in media player options at least.
<emma> amarok is widely praised.
<Delano-394980501> No, not really
<BluesKaj> here we go with the functionality BS , that word is so overused and it means practically nothing
<Delano-394980501> Amarok is bloated and primitive
<Delano-394980501> BluesKaj, I'm sorry if you're offended by criticism of Linux apps, but they won't improve otherwise
<BluesKaj> Delano-394980501, if you want totroll , go elsewhere
<emma> Delano-394980501: well Amarok is open source so you could make it better instead of just complaining :)
<Delano-394980501> Open source doesn't make an app better :op
<Delano-394980501> But, yes
<Delano-394980501> I'll suggest tips to the Amarok developers
<BluesKaj> then join #amarok
<Delano-394980501> BluesKaj, heh, not loving Linux apps makes me a troll?
<BluesKaj> :)
 * Delano-394980501 sighs
<Delano-394980501> Really
<Delano-394980501> I love Linux
<emma> Delano-394980501: troll or not, this isn't really a kubuntu support issue is it?
<Delano-394980501> But people's attitudes in the community need serious adjustment
<Delano-394980501> emma, good point :o)
<BluesKaj> Delano-394980501, when you promote windows apps in here it does
<Delano-394980501> I'm not promoting the app, I'm promoting its functionality :o)
<BluesKaj> functionality , man ppl like to use that word when they can't tell us what's really wrong :)
<emma> Delano-394980501: the only thing i find somewhat irritating about you is that your nick is so ridiculously long. Were the first 394980500 Delanos already registered?
<emma> If your nick was just Delano or something I would like you better. That's all I'm saying.
 * tsimpson points to the topic and starts staring at people
<Mamarok> ok, could we please all go back to the aim of this channel, please? Support only
<jarl> This may not be the right place, but at least there is activity here:
<jarl> Is there anybody here with previleges to unmark a bug duplicate. If so please have a look at bug 315437
<emma> Ubuntu bug 286858 in exiv2 "Gwenview destroys EXIF info when  rotating images!" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/286858
<greti> hi all
<tsimpson> jarl: anyone can change that
<jarl> emma: ... The point is that the bug reporter of bug 315437 does not agree (and neither do I) that it is a duplicate of bug 286858
<jarl> tsimpson: Really? How?
<Mamarok> jarl: get a launchpad account
<tsimpson> jarl: click the little yellow pencil icon by "Duplicate of bug #286858"
<tsimpson> you do have to be logged in to LP
<jarl> tsimpson: Thanks, I just did...
<tsimpson> the LP UI could do with some work, I know
<BluesKaj> yeah it's a rather stark environment with few clues how to find the fixes
<jarl> tsimpson: LP is not perfect (maybe even far from), but it is the best issue/bug tracker system I have ever used, and I have actually tried a couple.
<tsimpson> jarl: I'm talking about the user interface, not LP itself
<tsimpson> but, yeah
<jarl> tsimpson: Regarding the LP UI, I agree, it renders horribly in konqueror.
<corigo2> How can I upgrade my 9.04 install with KDE 4.3.3?
<Roasted> so uh - how do I install themes in kde? :(
<Tm_T> Roasted: which themes?
<Roasted> Tm_T - I'm on kde-look.org. I can install themes through the appearance window within KDE but it only changes the theme on my start menu and my panel. I want the theme to be across EVERYTHING like I see in screenshots. I have no idea what to do from here.
<Roasted> In Gnome I was used to the drag/drop of tar.gz... not sure what the process is in KDE
<Tm_T> Roasted: hmm, it's not that easy, there's plasma themes, widget styles (changes appearance of applications) and there's window styles
<Tm_T> Roasted: you have apparently already installed some plasma themes (:
<Roasted> its not that easy? I thought that was the point of KDE :(
<Tm_T> Roasted: well, there's no one big "theme" that covers everything, I'm afraid
<Roasted> lets put it this way
<Roasted> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Skulpture?content=86125
<Roasted> I want that like you see in the top screen shot. How do I do it?
<Tm_T> Roasted: that item (Skulpture 0.2.2
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> Roasted: that item (Skulpture 0.2.2) is window decoration, aka window style
<pingus> good night to all
<Roasted> Okay, well I have the tar.gz of it. How can I apply it?
<Tm_T> Roasted: it doesn't change anything else than the window borders
<Tm_T> Roasted: untar it, inside of it should be README file
<Roasted> I'm failing to understand what's the point of themes then...
<datenshi> Roasted: sudo apt-get install kde-style-skulpture kwin-style-skulpture
<pingus> themes for window decorstor you mean?
<Roasted> themes in general.
<Tm_T> datenshi: he, I knew it's there somewhere already
<Roasted> I don't mean to be all negative but in gnome... I drag... and drop... bam. Done. Over. Installed. Applied.
<pingus> its like skins under Windows
<corigo2> How can I upgrade my 9.04 install to KDE 4.3.3?
<Roasted> I'm loving KDE but something simple like this I didn't expect to be a headache.
<Tm_T> Roasted: yup, it's totally different thing in KDE
<Roasted> but KDE is easy, right?
<pingus> quite easy
<Roasted> okay, so.... :) ... lets see how we can install themes then like in that screenshot :)
<tsimpson> themes are separate because you have have one preference for window decorations, one for plasma style, one for icons, etc
<tsimpson> mix and match
<Tm_T> tsimpson: and widget & window styles are binary stuff, not just bitmaps
<Roasted> okay, that's fine. But I dont even know how to get this hizzy installed to begin mix and matching
<Tm_T> 2137.25 < datenshi> Roasted: sudo apt-get install kde-style-skulpture kwin-style-skulpture
<Roasted> wow I cant even figure uot how to unzip this tarball. quick extract is grayed out.
<tsimpson> there is deKorator that basically lets you just give it a load of pixmaps
<Roasted> Tm_T okay so I install that, but what if I don't want that theme? What if I want to install another on KDE Look? Is there another crazy command like that to install that one too?
<Roasted> Tm_T the readme only has basic info about the project in it, fyi
<Tm_T> Roasted: hmm, INSTALL file then?
<Roasted> ooo yeah I see it
<Roasted> question
<Roasted> in Gnome I found an add-on package in synaptic which, whenever Ir ight clicked a file, would allow me to run it as administrator (root) without having to go to the GUI
<Tm_T> Roasted: anyway, that whacky command mentioned above is to install two packages, you can use kpackagekit for it too
<Roasted> is there something like that in dolphin?
<Roasted> terminal*******************
<Roasted> not gUI
<tsimpson> use kpackagekit then
<tsimpson> kmenu -> System -> KPackageKit (Software Management)
<Roasted> once I install this theme - can I delete the unzipped folder? Or does it need the folder to exist o work?
<Roasted> install failed - need CMake 2.4 or newer and C++ compiler 4.1 or newer.
<Tm_T> Roasted: if you install it from repositories, using kpackagekit that is, you don't need that package from site at all in firstplace
<Roasted> Tm_T - so theres themes in the repos?
<Tm_T> Roasted: there is
<Roasted> what - really?
<Roasted> okay - installed
<Roasted> now to apply them...
<Roasted> so I have to apply them in different pieces?
<Tm_T> yes
<Roasted> well, I got the theme, but everything is still sky blue in color... I dont have the darkish gray theme going on
<Roasted> cancel that
<Roasted> fixed
<Roasted> man there are a lot of pieces to it
<Roasted> so wait, this is still like gnome though. In gnome I could take pieces of each theme and customize them into 1
<Roasted> wait I get itttttttttttt. When you apply the theme through the desktop settings (right click desktop - appearance settings - select theme) I ONLY apply the core theme and not the other gadets around it
<mostafa_> hey there how can I set a shortcut key on my terminal?
<corigo2> How can I upgrade my 9.04 install to KDE 4.3.3?
<BlouBlou> mostafa_: I have got the same question
<gael> Hello
<BlouBlou> gael: hi :)
<mostafa_> BlouBlou: hey bro did you get any result bro?
<gael> hi all french people here?
<BlouBlou> !fr | gael
<ubottu> gael: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<BlouBlou> mostafa_: no, I am trying to resolve it
<mostafa_> BlouBlou: in 9.10 beta we have sth to set that in system settings
<mostafa_> but when I upgrade to 9.10 final they is no such thing
<mostafa_> :(
<BlouBlou> mostafa_: I found :), go to System preferences > keyboard and mouse
<mostafa_> ok then?
<mostafa_> BlouBlou: then?
<BlouBlou> mostafa_: (my kubuntu is in spanish, maybe is different in yours), the 4º tab (and sorry for my english :P)
<mostafa_> no problem bro ok then?
<mostafa_> BlouBlou: then?
<BlouBlou> you need click in "fast access", and select "custom"
<BlouBlou> the, when you click there, you'll need to select the key of shorcut
<BlouBlou> shortcut*
<mostafa_> BlouBlou: excuse me bro where is "fast access?"
<BlouBlou> haha (I translated it from my spanish's kubuntu), the 2º tab
<jad> My intel card drivers hard lock up the computer
<mostafa_> BlouBlou: I opened System Settings --> General Tab --> keyboard and mouse --> Global Keyboard Shortcuts
<mostafa_> BlouBlou: is this correct?
<BlouBlou> yep :)
<mostafa_> BlouBlou: Ok then where should go?
<BlouBlou> when you selected all, apply changes, and it should be done
<BluesKaj> !intel | jad
<ubottu> jad: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<juan__> o
<jad> BluesKaj: same is true for 9.10 I thought that got worked out for 9.10 ?
<BluesKaj> jad, dunno for sure , intel graphics support is iffy on jaunty and karmic
<jad> Yeah they were doing a major rewrite for those periods
<jad>  I thought that it was done for 9.10
<BluesKaj> you might check over at #ubuntu , there seem to be a few more ative supporters there today
<jad> unfortunately I have committed a computer to 9.10 for someone and the Intel card a) doesn't support compositing for any period of time withuot explosions but more annoyingly b) randomly X will lock up so hard that even killing it doesn't bring the system to a working state. Magic keys are solution (in place of a wizard!)
<BluesKaj> jad , which intel car?
<BluesKaj> card?
<jad> BluesKaj:  82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<jad> Appaerently a known detractor of all things Linux
<BluesKaj> jad, check this out http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/155339-ubuntu-9-10-freezing-up-2.html
<BluesKaj> looks like the vesa driver is the temp fix
<dtchen> an amazing number of bug reports are against pulseaudio but are really graphics drivers
<dtchen> it thrills me to no end :/
<barnix> hi
<jad> BluesKaj: Thanks
<jad> barnix: hi
<jad> dtchen: X sucks
<BluesKaj> BBL , think I'll relax with the laptop for bit
<jad> I sure hope that he doesn't mean how taht came across
<dtchen> jad: X itself isn't bad. Drivers, of course, are pretty shoddy all 'round'
<dtchen> I deal with craptastic hardware and software on a daily basis
<jad> dtchen: X isn't great either :)
<nick_h> is there a keyboard shortcut that puts the cursor in Konqueror's address bar and doesn't delete the current URL?
<tsimpson> nick_h: F6
<nick_h> tsimpson: i love you
<nick_h> thanks, mate
 * tsimpson feels the love
<genii> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<contrast> nick_h: You might have a look through Settings -> Configure Shortcuts for future reference. :)
<nick_h> contrast: i've looked there, but don't see the appropriate shortcut. when i assign F6 to another shortcut, the warning "The 'F6' key combination is already used by the Location Bar action" appears. however, "Location Bar" isn't listed in the keyboard shortcuts window
<nick_h> the only entry that's similar is "Clear Location Bar", which is CTRL+L
<Roasted> Hey guys - Is there a widget I can get that shows mem usage?
<nick_h> Roasted: a widget, or a plasmoid?
<contrast> nick_h: Which version of KDE are you using?
<Roasted> nick_h - lol, actually, maybe you can help me out here quick in that regard... I'm kind of new to KDE - what is the difference between a widget and plasmoid?
<nick_h> contrast: 4.2.2
<nick_h> Roasted: which version of KDE are you using? you can find this out by clicking this in any KDE app: Help > About KDE
<Roasted> 4.2.2
<danub> hey all, how can I make my user able to shutdown/restart the computer? i dont have those options remotely
<Roasted> jaunty 9.04 64 bit
<danub> i don't know if i have them locally though
<contrast> nick_h: Ahh okay. I guess they've cleared that up in 4.3.3.
<Roasted> danub - through gui or terminal?
<nick_h> Roasted: you want plasmoids
<nick_h> contrast: ah. thanks
<danub> both
<Roasted> danub - well you can always run sudo poweroff to shutdown or sudo reboot to reboot in terminal.
<danub> i dont have access to run init ? and I dont have the shutdown restart options in the gui
<Roasted> init is typically to restart processes
<Roasted> I reboot/shutdown in term all the time withotu init, just poweroff or reboot
<Roasted> with sudo, of course
<danub> Roasted, I dont want to have to sudo to shutdown, how do I change the perms to allow my user to do that
<Roasted> nick_h - whats the name of that curved bean shape gizmo? is that the plasmoid?
<nick_h> Roasted: actually, i think "widget" and "plasmoid" are synonymous
<nick_h> Roasted: find the "cashew" (http://is.gd/54g9Z) on your desktop, and click on it. it's usually in the top-right corner
<Roasted> danub - I guess its worth a shot to try poweroff without sudo to see if that works...
<nick_h> Roasted: next, click "Add ..."
<Roasted> nick_h - m ine is in the lower right - I moved it.
<danub> my user is in root adm dialout cdrom sudo plugdev lpadmin admin danub sambashare
<Roasted> if your user is in root perhaps he can launch the command w/o sudo
<danub> but i want the option to reboot in the gui also
<Roasted> give it a shot, I'm not sure offhand
<Roasted> nick_h - I dont see add...
<nick_h> danub: one sec
<danub> i cant do it without sudo
<danub> not sure why though ::shrugs::
<Roasted> nick_h - wait, add widgets. Had to unlock them first.
<nick_h> Roasted: is the option "Unlock widgets" there?
<nick_h> Roasted: there you go
<nick_h> Roasted: try the System Monitor widgets/applets/whatever they're called. if those don't satisfy your needs, search google
<danub> i dont want to have to log in as root all the time just to get stuff done and if I can't even reboot without being root, I'm going to say to hell with good-form and just root it up
<tsimpson> Roasted: install plasma-widgets-addons and add the "System Load Viewer" to the panel, it shows the CPU/RAM/Swap usage in a bar graph :)
<nick_h> danub: go to KDE > System Settings > Advanced tab > Login Manager
<Roasted> nick_h - yeah, Im using system monitor now. I can monitor network activity, disk space, proc activity, etc. But I was hoping for RAM too.
<Roasted> tsimpson - is system load viewer something that will appear in add widgets after I install plasma-widgets-addons?
<nick_h> danub: next, go to the Shutdown tab, and configure it to suit your needs
<tsimpson> Roasted: yes
<Roasted> thanks, Ill try that
<danub> ahh thank you
<nick_h> danub: yw
<Roasted> oh also - is there an option to add a quick launch key to launch terminal? I dont recall seeing it in global kwin settings.
<nick_h> ta ta, folks!
<tsimpson> Roasted: it looks like this: http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/2241/snap0.jpg
<nick_h> Roasted: what is a "quick launch key"?
<Roasted> nick_h - well in gnome I have F3 to launch terminal. I hit F3 and it launches. F4 for Firefox, F7 for Calculator, F8 for home dir, etc. I'd like to get them in KDE too since I plan to switch to KDE full time.
<Roasted> tsimpson - didn't find the package in repos.
<tsimpson> Roasted: you can set one from right clicking the kmenu and choosing "Menu Editor", going to System -> Konsole, go to the advanced tab and choose the shortcut
<Roasted> E: Couldn't find package plasma-widgets-addons
<nick_h> Roasted: go to: KDE > System Settings > Keyboard & Mouse > Global Keyboard Shortcuts
<nick_h> actually, wait a sec..
<Roasted> I was there. I don't recall seeing term, web browser, home dir, etc as options, nick_h
<nick_h> Roasted: go to: KDE > System Settings > Input Actions
<nick_h> Roasted: right-click in the empty space above the "Help", "Defaults", "Reset" buttons, and select "New Group"
<Lynceus> Roasted: the easiest way is to follow tsimpsonś tipp
<nick_h> ah yeah, that's probably easier
<tsimpson> Roasted: try the package "kdeplasma-addons"
<nick_h> later guys
<Roasted> tsimpson - bingo
<Roasted> another question
<Roasted> is there a way so when I hit the K menu that it drops down further than it does? Can Ic usotmize the size?
<tsimpson> not sure if it's in that version though
<Roasted> it came up at 4.2.2, which is what Im running
<Roasted> did it auto detect my kde version? Or is that all thats in the repos?
<tsimpson> that's what's in the repos for jaunty
<Roasted> ah okay
<Roasted> tsimpson - not seeing system load viewer under add widgets...
<tsimpson> it may be system status
<tsimpson> Roasted: it has a 3 row bar-graph icon
<Roasted> nadda... I got nothing like that
<Erthe> Hey folks.
<Roasted> erthe!
<contrast> Roasted: Which release of Kubuntu are you using?
<Roasted> 9.04 64 bit
<contrast> Roasted: https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa - You may want to add that repository. There are a bunch of extra Plasma widgets in there.
<bib_22> hi, can sombody help me with my a prob after the kubuntu update to 9.10?
<Roasted> gah
<Erthe> How's the desktop lookin' Roasted?
<Roasted> when I try to open that link, it says it cant find firefox, etc
<Roasted> Erthe - pretty good.
<bib_22> i got the following error: kernel: [  473.711367] mtrr: no MTRR for f0000000,4000000 found
<Roasted> just trying to get a memory (RAM) usage widget on the desktop
<Roasted> proving to be harder than I expected tho :P
<contrast> Roasted: Do you have Firefox installed?
<Roasted> contrast - yup
<Roasted> its my primary browser
<Roasted> I even have it open. Im on newegg.com on my primary screen with it
<Erthe> System Monitor - RAM is what I use.
<contrast> Roasted: Do you have plasma-widgets-addons installed?
<Roasted> kdeplasma-addons
<Roasted> I have installed
<contrast> Erm, sorry. Different name in Karmic, I guess.
<Erthe> Nope.
<Erthe> plasma-widgets-addons is a package in Jaunty
<Erthe> I have it installed.
<Roasted> not found here
<Roasted> did you add a new repo?
<Erthe> I have a few additional repos ya.
<Erthe> Lemme see what I've got.
<tsimpson> must only be part of KDE 4.3.x
<Roasted> E: Couldn't find package plasma-widgets-addons
<Roasted> yeah, Im 4.2.2
<Erthe> Roasted: http://pastebin.ca/1688669
<tsimpson> why don't up upgrade to karmic? out of interest
<Roasted> tsimpson - because karmic hates my computer
<Roasted> it doesnt detect my hard drives properly
<Roasted> a problem many other people have
<Roasted> unfortunately :(
<zerq> having a hell of a time getting wifi to work since i installed kubuntu.. networks that just work in windows time out on the DHCP stage
<zerq> I did have it working on one network, at home
<tsimpson> Roasted: you can get 4.3.2 from kubuntu-ppa/backports :)
<Roasted> tsimpson - already tried that
<Roasted> broke my system
<Roasted> reinstalled kubuntu last night at 3 am
<Roasted> well it didnt BREAK it, but every time I would right click something, KDE crashed. :(
<tsimpson> I ran 4.3.x fine from there before karmic
<Erthe> Check those sources Roasted, I'm on 4.3.2 using those sources.
<Roasted> *shrug* I dont know what to tell ya man, it just didtn work for me, tried it 3 times with 3 different guides
<zerq> http://pastebay.com/72681 that make sense to any wifi heads?
<Roasted> erthe none of these repos would be why Ic ant find the plasma addons would it?
<zerq> I know the driver works, i've connected before to -one- network.. but any other network it seems to time out on the dhcp stage in linux, yet works perfectly in windows
<bib_22> Does someone have an idea what prob my KDE have. After the update to 9.10 i cant login to my X. It logs me off automatically. In the logs i got
<bib_22> mtrr: no MTRR for f0000000,4000000 found
<bib_22> what coult it be?
<Erthe> Roasted: It's possible.  I have the package.
<Erthe> (Installed)
<Roasted> but youre also on 4.3.2
<contrast> zerq: You might try the Gtk frontend to NetworkManager - sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome; killall -15 knetworkmanager; nm-applet &
<Roasted> Im on 4.2.2
<Erthe> I'm on 4.3.2
<contrast> zerq: I've generally had better luck with it than the KDE one, sadly. : \
<Erthe> Try using that as your sources.list file in /etc/apt
<Erthe> Update your sources and try again.
<zerq> contrast: hmm.. yeah I'm not impressed with the KDE one so far, but I like other stuff about KDE.. :/
<Erthe> (Or update to KDE 4.3.2 first actually)
<zerq> contrast: I'll give that a try
<Roasted> erthe - I REALLY dont wnat to have to reinstall Kubuntu though :(
<Roasted> and theres no memory feature in system monitor in the widgets
<Roasted> just temp/proc/hdd/network/hardware info
<Erthe> http://www.kubuntu.org/new/kde-4.3.2
<Roasted> GAH
<Roasted> what is this cannot open firefox BS
<Erthe> I'll bbiab, need to go meet with my lawyer.
<contrast> zerq: Same here. KDE's package management apps pale in comparison to GNOME's as well. Fortunately, you can swap them out without much hassle.
<contrast> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Roasted> so I just added the repo for the 4.3.2 backports - do I just apt-get update/upgrade?
<contrast> Roasted: Correct.
<tsimpson> yeah, you just update the system normally
<tsimpson> but you probably want to make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed
<Roasted> no pubkey, GPG error
<Roasted> just like last time...
<tsimpson> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq/PPA-keys
<Roasted> k, I got them and ran apt-get update. No errors.
<Roasted> Now what - upgrade, or just reboot?
<tsimpson> I just do "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8AC93F7A"
<tsimpson> then update and logout/in again
<Roasted> k, brb
<Roasted> thanks
<Roasted> logged out and back in - still 4.2.2
<Roasted> reboot or apt-get upgrade required?
<tsimpson> Roasted: add the PPA, then do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Roasted> oh, okay, I thought I just needed to add the ppa and update
<tsimpson> then logout/in and you should be in 4.3.2
<Roasted> k, running now
<tsimpson> "update" just updates the package list, nothing else
<Roasted> I appreciate it bro
<Roasted> hey would ya happen to know whats up with my firefox thing?
<tsimpson> what "firefox thing"?
<Roasted> well earlier you and erthe were posting links to me
<Roasted> wait...
<Roasted> hold that htought...
<Roasted> www.pastebin.com
<Roasted> grrrr
<Roasted> whenever I'd right cl ick a link and hit open in web borwser, it would error out and say cannot find firefox - yet Id be actively using firefox just fine at the time.
<Roasted> cancel that - just fixed it. :)
<Roasted> do you know if its possible to make my K menu bigger?
<Alarm> hello i got a few simple questions. the first one is : how do i make the windows not to go behind the taskbar ? everytime i maximize a window it is going behind the taskbar as well and i cant find the setting the taskbar not to cover the windows
<tsimpson> Roasted: if you mean kickoff you can resize it like a window, click on the edge and drag to resize
<Roasted> my gosh I feel stupid now
<Roasted> thanks bro :P
<Roasted> can I change the K icon, perhaps?
<tsimpson> not without renaming the icon in the filesystem and replacing it
<Roasted> shucks :(
<Roasted> the punisher skull would look pretty neato right there
<tsimpson> Alarm: right click the panel -> panel options -> panel settings -> more settings
<Alarm> found :)
<Alarm> yeap : always visible
<Alarm> second question is why applications menus (like firefox , xchat) have a bigger font than the kde windows (like dolphin) ?
<tsimpson> because GTK is evil
<tsimpson> Alarm: you can change that from System Settings -> Appearance -> GTK+ Appearance
<tsimpson> you probably want to choose a specific font, as GTK seems to add 10px to them...
<Tm_T> Alarm: because gtk-apps (including whole gnome) doesn't follow your dpi at all
<Alarm> i did, use KDE font in GTK applications (and restarted) but still the fonts seem bigger
<tsimpson> like I said, GTK is evil
<Alarm> :)
<Reformer81> When using photorec, is it possible to specify a minimum filesize to recover?
<zerq> oh man don't get me started on the font size snafu between GTK and KDE.. I installed kubuntu over top of normal ubuntu and now GNOME desktop fonts are completely fubar
<zerq> half the fonts are gigantic, the rest are unreadably tiny
<Roasted> zerq - what apps are unreadably tiny?
<Roasted> thunderbird? xchat?
<zerq> anything GTK based
<Roasted> yeah
<Roasted> try this
<Roasted> uhhh lemme think
<Roasted> I just did a fix for that
<Roasted> system settings - appearance - fonts - force fonts dpi - 96 dpi
<zerq> Roasted: cool, will try that
<Roasted> I just got hooked on kde like 3 nights ago, fricken loving it, yet thunderbird and xchat were so damn small... that fixed it
<Roasted> just gotta close the apps and reopen after you do that
<Roasted> is kino gtk based? Or is that a kde app?
<Roasted> nevermind - google says its gtk
<Roasted> whats a good kde video editing app?
<julien_> salut :)
<tom_> Roasted what aout "videocut" or "Avidemux"
<tom_> *about
<julien_> francais ?
<tsimpson> !fr | julien_
<ubottu> julien_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<julien_> serveur francais ?
<BluesKaj> julien_, #ubuntu-fr
<julien_> merci ^
<julien_> :)
<Reformer81> When using photorec, is it possible to specify a minimum filesize to recover?
<jorge_> hola
<Roasted> does anybody have the latest virtualbox deb from the web site running on their kubuntu jaunty system?
<jorge_> me entienden
<jorge_> hola
<lovre> hi all.
<lovre> im trying to use rssnow plasmoid, and it works for reading feeds, but when i click on it instead of opening the url in Firefox, it opens an empty file in Kate... Why is this? The RSS extension is .asp and i have set file associations for .asp to firefox. Dont know what else to try...
<zen-sensei> how do you completely uninstall all of kde?
<lovre> zen-sensei: you remove kubuntu-desktop?
<zen-sensei> lovre, that just removes a .deb file
<lovre> zen-sensei: you want to remove all aps?
<zen-sensei> yes, please
<lovre> zen-sensei: ckeck this out: http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2755/ubuntu_7_10_how_to_uninstall_kde/
<zen-sensei> lovre, thanks
<lovre> !removekde | zen-sensei
<ubottu> zen-sensei: Want to remove gnome/kde/xfce completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<lovre> zen-sensei: no problem
<antonio_> wenas
<Benkinooby> hi, how can i recover from a app. that "freezes" my whole os? is there something like "ctrl+alt+del" for kubuntu?
<Benkinooby> usually i change to another termina (ctrl+alt+f2) and reboot
#kubuntu 2009-11-27
<zarathustra> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<zarathustra> ciao a tutt*
<zen-sensei> so has anyone figure out this issue yet?  kword: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkio.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZN11QTreeWidget17setSelectionModelEP19QItemSelectionModel
<zen-sensei> it's not just a kword issue, it keeps just about all of my kde4 apps from running
<zen-sensei> all i've been able to find via google is folks asking for help - no solutions :(
<tsimpson> zen-sensei: do you have a custom Qt installation?
<tsimpson> zen-sensei: where did you get that version of KDE? it seems to be built against Qt 4.6 (not yet released)
<zen-sensei> tsimpson, my issue started when i upgraded to Jaunty
<zen-sensei> tsimpson, i'm not running anything weird
<zarathustra> ciao a tutti
<Aviatore> ciao
<tsimpson> zen-sensei: can you run "ldd $(which kword)" and pastebin the result?
<tsimpson> zen-sensei: and the output of "kword --version" please
<tsimpson> (if it doesn't just spit out that error)
<zen-sensei> tsimpson, http://pastebin.ca/1688825    Output of kword --version: Qt: 3.3.8b KDE: 3.5.10 KWord: 1.6.3
<tsimpson> zen-sensei: hmm, that seems to be the kde3 version
<tsimpson> zen-sensei: do you have the kde4 version installed somewhere else?
<zen-sensei> tsimpson, at this time i'm not sure what's going on
<zen-sensei> i had the kde4 version installed an it spits out the error i originally posted
<leetlargo> fuck worst day ever! right after the BEST NIGHT EVER!
<leetlargo> =[
<leetlargo> =]
<FloodBotK2> leetlargo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zen-sensei> now it seems the the kde3.5 version of kword is being started (and it doesn't do anything)
<leetlargo> =[
<tsimpson> zen-sensei: try "kde4-config --version"
<zen-sensei> tsimpson, get the original error
<zen-sensei> er, maybe a bit different: kde4-config: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.5: undefined symbol: qt_locale_initialized
<tsimpson> ok try "ldd $(which kde4-config)" and pastebin that
<tsimpson> leetlargo: do not swear here and respect the channel topic
<leetlargo> sorry simpson
<leetlargo> i'm still trying to figure everything out
<leetlargo> simpson. iu have a question
<leetlargo> I**
<tsimpson> if it's a kubuntu support question, you should ask it
<leetlargo> hmmm then i need to find the "edubuntu" channel
<zen-sensei> tsimpson, http://pastebin.ca/1688835
<leetlargo> i have the worst version of ubuntu ever ,so many problems
<zen-sensei> yes, i was a happy kUbuntu user until jaunty and then it all stopped working  :(
<leetlargo> server list?
<leetlargo> nvm
<tsimpson> zen-sensei: you, or someone else on your system, have a custom Qt install in /usr/local/lib/ which is messing things up
<leetlargo> my problem is that the flash play sucks, youtube vids, freeze but the sound keeps going and and other flashplayer doesn't work
<leetlargo> i have shockwave, or atleast the ubuntu version as well as java, but none if it seems to be running smoothly
<leetlargo> if any one has advise i'm open to it
<zen-sensei> tsimpson, what's the best way to get rid of it?
<Guest47747> l
<Guest47747> clear
<tsimpson> zen-sensei: if you didn't install it, then you need to remove /usr/local/lib/libQt*
<zen-sensei> tsimpson, do i need to run something to make the system know to use the other libQt stuff? ( kword-kde4 is now failing to do anything)
<tsimpson> zen-sensei: "sudo ld-config"
<tsimpson> zen-sensei: actually "sudo ldconfig"
<zen-sensei> still does nothing (no errors, no output, no program at all) tsimpson
<tsimpson> zen-sensei: it should be working then, "kde4-config --version" should output some version info
<zen-sensei> tsimpson, it outputs Qt: 4.5.0 KDE: 4.2.4 (KDE 4.2.4)  kde4-config: 1.0
<tsimpson> that shows it's working then
<zen-sensei> don't you mean "it shows that it should be working" ?
<tsimpson> I mean that error about undefined symbols, which was stopping the app from running, is gone
<zen-sensei> yes, it is (THANKS)
<tsimpson> why it's not doing anything, I really don't know
<zen-sensei> well, thanks for helping with the undefined symbol issue  :)
<Ev0luti0n_> folks
<Ev0luti0n_> anybody else
<Ev0luti0n_> has problems with adding custom icon packs to kntu 9.10?
<tavyron> ubuntu español por favor.. i am new
<poyntz> hi folks
<poyntz> does anyone get video with dragon player?
<poyntz> i get just audio
<poyntz> i can play dvd's with dragon player. that's it
<poyntz> but i don't cause it doesn't have openGL support, so the quality isn't the best
<jsubl2> what software would be good to use to join video files into 1 larger file.  the files are *.mod and moi type files
<wrgb> leetlargo: you still there?
<smorg> Anyone who installed "kubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso", what do you get from running: uname -m
<Tm_T> smorg: what are you expecting to?
<smorg> Tm_T: hopefully i686
<Tm_T> smorg: that's what it should be yes
<wrgb> smorg: I get i686
<smorg> Ah good ty :)
<Tm_T> smorg: why?
<smorg> Tm_T: because i386 means something very specific. That was the original 8086 architecture and isn't binary compatable with i486 or i686, which is any "modern" 32-bit intel processor. I know there are kernels compatable with i486, but i'm not sure about i386. Technically they really shouldn't call it that.
<Tm_T> smorg: true that
<Astron> .
<SeViLLa> does kubuntu and a gconf-editor?
<SeViLLa> does kubuntu have a gconf-editor?
<ordonez> hey wats crackin everybody?
<SeViLLa> whats up
<SeViLLa> just made the switch to kde fro gnome and trying to get use to it
<[-j3rg-]> nice
<compilerwriter> SeViLLa: you will like it once you get past eh learning curve.
<[-j3rg-]> im messing with bufferoverflow and debugging wiht the gcc compiler
<[-j3rg-]> but i can't seem to mimic the information at hand
<sithlord48> sevilla, no there is no gconf-editor for kubuntu
<sithlord48> sevilla, what are you trying to set up ?
<[-j3rg-]> was gonna ask for help but ........ really don't want to disturb anyone
<[-j3rg-]> only if anyone is up to it
<MoRpHeUz> hey all, just upgraded to 9.10 and now I'm getting the (famous) "General error mounting filesystems" problem
<MoRpHeUz> anybody willing to help ?
<sithlord48> search that on kubuntuforums.net, read a post about it eariler
<sithlord48> -j3rg-, what is the nature of your issue?
<SeViLLa> sithlord48: i wanted to change my lock sceen display and thats when i found out
<[-j3rg-]> i want to read register eip value when intentionally doing a buffer overflow
<[-j3rg-]> im following some instructions from a book but not getting the same results
<SeViLLa> sithlord48: is there something like that for kde
<[-j3rg-]> well i could read eip register value but is not the same in the book
<sithlord48> sevilla, you can set a screen saver on lock by having one selected in system settings ->Display->screen saver
<sithlord48> -j3rg-, can't help you there sorry
<[-j3rg-]> no prob mein
<sithlord48> ok im out for a bit , gl sevilla
<[-j3rg-]> anywayz fellaz im out
<[-j3rg-]> later
<SeViLLa> sithlord48: k thanks man
<sithlord48> no problem
<rafase282> hello
<SeViLLa> hello
<MoRpHeUz> sithlord48: all the tips just don't work =/
<MoRpHeUz> Riddell: ping
<stevo_> hello
<[azrael]> hei
<[azrael]> which kde version is newest kubuntu?
<stevo_> any1 have any kubuntu/kde probs?
<stevo_> 4.2x I htink
<stevo_> im not sure tho
<hyperboreean> hey, my system just crashed and I can't get into it ... how can I actually delete some packages using a live cd?
<[azrael]> how is it
<gianni> Ciao a tutti
<[azrael]> opensuse 11.2 or kubuntu karmic koala?
<kavurt> hyperboreean: I think you  can mount the partition, let's say to /mnt. and than, sudo chroot /mnt. and you can remove your packages. I belive.
<hyperboreean> kavurt: thanks, I already did that .. I should've looked deeper
<hyperboreean> sorry
<hyperboreean> now I am just dropping that fglrx bullshit
<hyperboreean> ati doesn't work at al in karmic
<mulvus> shame i was going to buy an ati
<hyperboreean> mulvus: I just bought a whole laptop and spent 2 days with the wifi card
<hyperboreean> and today with the video card
<mulvus> what about old ones? r300? i would like use oss drivers + compositing
<[azrael]> has someone experience with opensuse?
<hyperboreean> have no idea, this is my first ati card
<mulvus> hyperboreean: annoying for sure!
<hyperboreean> mulvus: when I finally got wifi to work I can't get 3d acc
<hyperboreean> jockey, envyng nothing works
<mulvus> hyperboreean: im hoping the old ati cards will have good support + there cheap
<hyperboreean> yeah, hopefully I have an ATI firegl v5700
<hyperboreean> I hope I can get it to work this week
<mulvus> unfortunately these things are hit and miss.
<mulvus> my current intel card works like a charm though. but i want a hd monitor, and i doubt it will drive it :(
<hyperboreean> I was pretty lucky that some guy provided a patch for my wifi chipset just a couple of days ago
<hyperboreean> but with the video card, might be a mess
<hyperboreean> I want to go with a dual monitor setup
<hyperboreean> and without 3d acc I don't if that's possible
<Roasted> Does anybody have Virtualbox from the official web site on their kubuntu system?
<SeViLLa> Roasted: whats up
<Roasted> hows life
<SeViLLa> Roasted: good, so vbox isn't working for you
<Roasted> nope
<Roasted> it wont install
<Roasted> the deb package errors out
<SeViLLa> Roasted: did you try and install it in the terminal
<Roasted> no, I just... double clicked like you do with any other deb package.
<SeViLLa> Roasted: open konsol and try sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Roasted> that's for the repo version though
<Roasted> I like to stay with the newest version from the web site
<Roasted> hate to sound like this, but it works in ubuntu. Not sure why it doesnt work here.
<SeViLLa> Roasted: i here you
<corigo2> How can I load KDE 4.3.3 on my Kubuntu 9.04?
<Roasted> I dont believe you can, corigo2
<Roasted> I think only 4.3.2 is backported
<Roasted> i installed 4.3.2 earlier today and Im on jaunty
<Roasted> http://www.kubuntu.org/new/kde-4.3.2
<Roasted> add that repo, then click "this page" on that link to view the keys
<Roasted> add the 2 commands for the keys
<Roasted> sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Roasted> that's what I did for 4.3.2 on 9.04
<SeViLLa> Roasted: is 3.0 the latest version
<SeViLLa> Roasted: for virtual machine
<Roasted> 3.0.14 or osmething like that
<Roasted> .12 I have
<Roasted> 3.0.12 is the deb I DLed from the site
<SeViLLa> Roasted: it just work for me and im on Karmic
<Roasted> Kubuntu?
<SeViLLa> Roasted: yes sir
<Roasted> I get KPackageKit - Sorry, an error occured.
<Roasted> and you installed 3.0.12 as well?
<Roasted> for Ubuntu?
<SeViLLa> Roasted: i downloaded the one for  ubuntu Karmic  and it worked
<SeViLLa> 3.0
<Roasted> well, Im on jaunty
<Roasted> but Ill try karmic
<Roasted> watch it work, I'll be like wtf times 10
<SeViLLa> lol
<Roasted> naw, same error
<Roasted> just tried
<SeViLLa> what is it saying
<Roasted> ity just says an error occured
<Roasted> I hit okay and it closes
<Roasted> I dont even have the chance to launch it
<SeViLLa> Roasted: i dont know then sorry,  good luck
<Roasted> sevilla, have you ever heard people say KDE is bloated?
<SeViLLa> Roasted: no i just switched to it
<Roasted> me too
<Roasted> I dual boot ubuntu and kubuntu
<SeViLLa> Roasted: same here
<Roasted> I installed kubuntu to try it out and I got hooked :P
<SeViLLa> Roasted: yup
<Roasted> my cousin, a linux fanatic, told me kde was bloated
<Roasted> so I did a little test
<Roasted> I booted to ubuntu and checked sys monitor without opening anything
<Roasted> then I booted to kubuntu and did the same thing
<SeViLLa> Roasted: i love it so fa
<Roasted> ubuntu 9.04 on a fresh boot was using 372MB of RAM
<SeViLLa> far
<Roasted> kubuntu 9.04 on a fresh boot was using 274MB of RAM
<Roasted> lol @ bloated
<SeViLLa> Roasted: im still using hardy for ubuntu though
<Roasted> think you'll switch to kde full time?
<SeViLLa> brb
<SeViLLa> Roasted: any luck with it
<Roasted> sevilla - I just installed the version from the repos. Now I'm trying to get my existing hard disks matched up with it.
<Roasted> its proving to be a headache
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Guest38753> hi
<zerq> Roasted: I think it was you who suggested earlier today I use the gtk network applet in KDE, working perfectly now thanks ;)
<Roasted> Does anybody have Virtualbox running on Kubuntu?
<ricky_> any girls
<Roasted> girls?
<Roasted> do you know what kind of chat room this is?
<Guest42288> no
<Roasted> clearly
<Roasted> please find the nearest X in the upper right corner
<Guest42288> what is it
<Roasted> it's a computer chat about Kubuntu, an open source and completely badass operating system
<Roasted> www.kubuntu.com
<Roasted> jackass
<pxwebdev> [criipt]:
<dhq> hey,i need to know how to get the water ripple effect in kubuntu 9.10
<code4831> yay everything's black now.  That Oxygen theme was too much color for me.
<Guest64424> kklk
<genii> Guest64424: You have some actual question ?
<Roasted> whats up - anyone out there?
<avihay> could be
<bradpitt> idk why equalizer amarok is not working, it's even not active. any hints?
<Pricey> Hmm
<chilli0> Hi
<chilli0> I am wtfing atm
<Gamarok__> hey guys
<chilli0> Somehow gnome is running at the same time as kde
<rickxsteele> hola !
<rickxsteele> hay alguien ahi !
<Tm_T> rickxsteele: espanol?
<rickxsteele> si
<Tm_T> !es | rickxsteele
<ubottu> rickxsteele: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rickxsteele> alguien habla español ?
<chilli0> My widgets have gone and i have the  gnome background
<Tm_T> chilli0: hmm, what have you done before getting this?
<chilli0> not sure
<Tm_T> chilli0: ok, are you familiar with commandline?
<chilli0> a bit
<Tm_T> chilli0: ok, open Konsole and enter "ls ~/.config/autostart/"
<chilli0> compiz.desktop	gnome-do.desktop
<chilli0> http://imagebin.ca/view/lM7JAEYO.html      my desktop
<Tm_T> chilli0: only those two?
<chilli0> yep
<chilli0> It gets weirder
<chilli0> every 5mins or so
<chilli0> the pannels stop working and i lose internet
<chilli0> Tm_T: Nautills is the issue
<Tm_T> chilli0: do this "mkdir ~/.config/autostart/removed/ && mv ~/.config/autostart/*.desktop ~/.config/autostart/removed/"
<Tm_T> chilli0: this creates folder to keep those desktop files out from autostart but available if you do need them for some reason
<chilli0> Tm_T: I got it
<Tm_T> chilli0: now relogin and tell me if it did it, if not, there's more to do (:
<chilli0> its when nautils runs
<Tm_T> chilli0: hmm, you run it manually? I mean you launch it yourself?
<chilli0> Not that i know of lol
<Tm_T> chilli0: ok, did you try relogin if that thing has gone away?
<chilli0> Tm_T:  It happens randomly
<Tm_T> chilli0: hmm, there is some pattern, like, you launch something
<chilli0> Mos of the time im on google chrome
<Tm_T> and it just suddenly pops in?
<chilli0> Yeh
<Tm_T> chilli0: possibly you click something?
<chilli0> Tm_T: Dont think so
<Tm_T> chilli0: ok, try relogin and see if it is gone, if it still triggers, just ask here and we try to find out if it's something else then
<chilli0> ty
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<fkefer> Hi all
<fkefer> short question: how can i make kdm default-start into my $HOME/.xinitrc script instead of startkde ???
<bradpitt> does anybody can help me to update phonon, i want to make equalizer in amarok working. thank you.
<zambit> http://how-to-kubuntu.yolasite.com/
<fkefer> haha, found it; it's .xsession, not .xinitrc anymore
<olimpico> Hello, I have a question, can someone help me please?
<etreus> yes
<olimpico> I had troubles with fonts, after the installation, they where extremely small, I corrected it but when i run applications as root, the very samll fonts are unreadable
<olimpico> How can i apply the font changes also to applications running as root?
<olimpico> I'm using kubuntu 9.10
<olimpico> The problem is that when i run synaptics or even the kpackagemanager, after typing the root passwd then all fonts will become unreadable
<etreus> ok, whait
<olimpico> Any body knows how to correct this?
<olimpico> etreus: OK, thanks!
<olimpico> ..
<arWi> Hi. I started to help a 70++-year old gentleman who had used Windows his entire life. Now it seems he has "slept" over few upgrades.. so what would be the simplest method to upgrade from 7.04 to 9.10 ? (Network is a bit slow, but exists).
<etreus> you can try to start systemsettings by root
<Tm_T> olimpico: how you run these apps as root?
<olimpico> arWi: The simplest way would be to backup all the important data ans make a new installation
<etreus> with sudo systemsettings
<arWi> hmm. I presume does the installer does not touch to home dir?
<Tm_T> etreus: no, one should _never_ run GUI applications with sudo
<arWi> olimpico: I presume does the installer does not touch to home dir?
<olimpico> Tm_T: Synaptic or Kpackage, just from the Kmenu, then I'm prompted to type the root passwd
<Tm_T> arWi: no
<Tm_T> arWi: well, shouldn't anyway, but backup is good idea anyway in time to time so why not now
<olimpico> arWi: The problem is that the configuration files have changed a lot from 7.10 to 9.10
<olimpico> arWi: So it doesn't make sense to leave them all
<arWi> olimpico: yeah, now i got it.
<olimpico> arWi: But it should damage anything neither
<Tm_T> olimpico: hmm, try running "kdesudo kcmshell4 fonts"
<arWi> olimpico: It might be best just to backup entire homedir (with conf-files included), do clean install, and restore all but confs. And if there is something to be copy/pasted from confs, access them.
<arWi> but anyway, tnx guys for pointing out that upgrade+upgrade+upgrade is not an option.
<olimpico> arWi: Yes, I'll backup all, but only copy back the data and not the config files
<olimpico> Tm_T: Thanks a lot, that worked great!!!
<olimpico> I have to go now, cheers!
<arWi> I'm off too. Tnx and bye.
<silv3r_m00n> can I get a qt build of firefox for ubuntu ?
<siravm> Hi Friends
<Tm_T> hi hi
<Tm_T> silv3r_m00n: I don't think there's any project actively developing such thing
<siravm> Hi friends, i have a small query . i am very much interested in the desltop animation side of karmic kolala KDE. i would like to add the cylinder and sphere option to my desktop animation and its not working
<silv3r_m00n> Tm_T: I guess there is ....http://browser.garage.maemo.org/news/10/
<siravm> i tried Cube ioption and it works perfectly
<Tm_T> siravm: did you change your desktop transition effect accordingly?
<siravm> in the Edged screens i have selected cube on one, cylinder on one , spere and dashboard on thes but dashboard and cube is alone working
<Tm_T> silv3r_m00n: even that you're gone, just saying that in that project there's been no activity in over a year
<Tm_T> siravm: hmmm, this is with newest KDE version available?
<siravm> yes
<Tm_T> siravm: hmm, I don't know then
<siravm> Thanks
<andri> helo
<amichair> andri: hi
<amichair> andri: no need to send a private message, if u have questions, you can ask them here
<andri> ok
<andri> ok
<andri> hello benutzer
<alid> Is there any way to force dolphin to hide file names that end with ~ just like .bak files?
<luca> hy, i have a kde user account that won't logout or shutdown. With other users everything is fine
<luca> how may i reset a user account
<Tm_T> luca: hmm, there's no such buttons with that user or buttons doesn't work?
<luca> yes, there are buttons
<Tm_T> luca: hmm, but _nothing_ happens when you click them?
<luca> only the 30 second count down appears
<luca> then skype an hpmanager shut down but nothing else happens
<Tm_T> luca: and there's no button to apply the shutdown?
<luca> yes, i still have buttons but clicking they simply doesn't work
<Tm_T> luca: ok, that sounds bit weird, hmmmm
<amichair> if some apps start to shutdown and others not, maybe it's one of them that's getting stuck during shutdown and blocking the rest
<Tm_T> luca: do you have other users in background when this happens?
<luca> no
<Tm_T> ok, then it's not related to anything like that...
<Tm_T> maybe someone else have better ideas (:
<luca> but if i login with a different user than everythin is fine
<amichair> luca: if u start out by shutting down all apps manually (including tray icons), do they all close properly? is shutdown still stuck?
<luca> let me try
<luca> see you later
<luca> here i am, i pressed shutdown button but i'm still able to launch konversation
<amichair> luca: did all other apps close? is there anything left open?
<luca> yes
<luca> i made a file out of ps x output, before and after pressing shutdown butto
<luca> can i post it here?
<amichair> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/329351/
<luca> wow very nice !
<Tm_T> luca: to me it looks like your skype atleast doesn't get shut down there
<amichair> yep, it's there. luca: did u try killing it manually?
<luca> now i try sudo killall skype, mind that i have a pending shutdown so if it all goes well, see you next reboot
<luca> skype.real is killed
<luca> i try a shutdown
<luca> nothing happens
<amichair> maybe becaue you already tried to start one before it's now in an inconsistent state... not sure
<luca> i retry the above with a fresh boot, hold on
<amichair> yes, good idea
<pnggn> hi all
<luca> nothing to do
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/329372/
<luca> after quitting skype i'm still unable to shutdown
<luca> and to logout either
<bradpitt> hi. does anybody here can help me to make equalizer in amarok works? i'm on kde 4.3.3 amarok 2.2.1 kubuntu karmic. friend from #amarok said that i need to get the latest phonon to make it works. but i don't know how to. thank you.
<amichair> luca: well it's hard to tell, but since shutdown does begin but then gets stuck, maybe u can try killing the other related processes one by one until u find the bad one
<luca> tanks amichair, i'll try
<amichair> luca: sorry I can't help more specifically :-)
<luca> tanks by
<shadeslayer> hi,i was wondering if someone knew how to downgrade qt packages via apt?
<shadeslayer> not my complete system just specific packages,i installed them via the kubuntu experimental PPA
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: hmm, first thing, why?
<mysoogal> can anybody install rtorrent for me i buy cheap vps im not sure where to start :O
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: well,since 1)Amarok is not compiling with 4.6, 2)My whole system has become slow,3)some apps are not working
<shadeslayer> mysoogal: um : sudo apt-get install rtorrent :
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: but anyway, it's simple as "sudo dpkg --install /path/to/old/package.deb
<mysoogal> i done that already :( but no gui
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: ok,thats well and good,but how do i get the old packages?
<shadeslayer> mysoogal: rtorrent is a CLI app :)
<shadeslayer> mysoogal: try ktorrent for gui...
<mysoogal> yes i know it, but the web gui not there when i sudo apt-get install
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: if you don't have them in your apt cache, then download them from the source
<mysoogal> is someone willing to install rtorrent for me with gui ? i will give you ssh login
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: and compile them? or download the .debs? i dont know which packages were upgraded....
<shadeslayer> mysoogal: did you install rtpg-www ?
<mysoogal> i really not sure what i done i try to follow to many tutorials but always fail
<mysoogal> i try to install that rtGUi but that didnt go well i try to install that wtorrent thing even that didnt go well
<shadeslayer> mysoogal: install rtpg-www and see its man pages,that should probably be your first step
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: any ideas? :)
<mysoogal> what is rtpg-www ?
<shadeslayer> mysoogal: the web gui front end for rtorrent
<mysoogal> is it Web Gui ? not appliaction gui ?
<shadeslayer> !info rtpg-www | mysoogal
<ubottu> mysoogal: rtpg-www (source: rtpg): web based front end for rTorrent. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1 (karmic), package size 77 kB, installed size 496 kB
<mysoogal> ok , so first i install sudo apt-get install rtorrent ok i've done that
<mysoogal> next i need to install sudo apt-get install rtpg-www ?
<mysoogal> and i should get the web gui ?
<shadeslayer> mysoogal: yes,if you know the correct address to the gui
<mysoogal> im going to try right now i have ssh open now
<mysoogal> i get this E: Couldn't find package rtpg-www
<genii> enable universe
<shadeslayer> mysoogal: do you have universe?
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mysoogal> shades, i have VPS server with no software installed
<mysoogal> i think only apache2 and thats about it
<mysoogal> i dont have desktop install which takes long time to install
<shadeslayer> mysoogal: edit : /etc/apt/sources.list : and un comment the universe repo
<mysoogal> ok like this nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<mysoogal> ?
<genii> with sudo but otherwise correct
<mysoogal> i have 3 deb urls
<mysoogal> i have these
<mysoogal> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe
<mysoogal> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-updates main restricted universe
<mysoogal> same thing
<genii> !info rtpg-www hardy
<ubottu> Package rtpg-www does not exist in hardy
<mysoogal> my vps i think run ubuntu ?
<mysoogal> 7 or 8 not sure
<shadeslayer> mysoogal: hardy? um karmic is the latest
<mysoogal> how to install the rtpg-www ?
<mysoogal> need to add more sources ?
<mocoop> I need some help with my wireless internet.  Can anyone assist me?
<shadeslayer> mocoop: sure just ask :)
<mocoop> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on a laptop and I cannot get the system to recognize the laptop
<mocoop> wirelell
<mocoop> sorry shade
<shadeslayer> mocoop: ok,can you pastebin the output of : lspci : ?
<mocoop> how do I do that?  I am new to this os
<mysoogal> still not working E: Couldn't find package rtpg-www
<mysoogal>  
<shadeslayer> mocoop: ok,i guess you have kubuntu? press : alt+F2 : and type : konsole : and hit enter
<mysoogal> i added all the sources here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#Repositories
<shadeslayer> mysoogal: hardy doesnt have the packages i guess
<mocoop> I have ubuntu 9.10 installed
<mysoogal> :( so i cant install it
<shadeslayer> mysoogal: probably,by compiling it from sources,you can,not very sure though
<shadeslayer> mocoop: ok,replace konsole with : gnome-terminal
<mysoogal> i dont have comiliing my vps very thin
<mocoop> shade: i have a terminal window open
<mysoogal> wait maybe i can im sudo apt-get update now
<shadeslayer> mocoop: type : lspci : and pastebin the ouput to : www.pastebin.ca :
<mysoogal> i get this thing what is it  Could not read resource file: ~/.rtorrent.rc
<mocoop> shade: how should it look in the terminal window?
<shadeslayer> mocoop: it should throw up lots of lines.... :)
<Vroomfondle> it should be a list of all your hardware devices, mocoop
<shadeslayer> (technically all the PCI devices)
<mocoop> shade: i typed lspci and got a lot of lines.  now whats next?
<shadeslayer> mocoop: copy them and paste them to the site i said
<shadeslayer> mocoop: there?
<mocoop> shade:  here is the address www.pastebin.ca/1689592
<shadeslayer> mocoop: you have a broadcom card....
<shadeslayer> mocoop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mocoop> shade: yes i do and the computer has a button to turn the wireless on and off.  it works fine with windows but not with ubuntu
<shadeslayer> mocoop: ok one more thing,turn the wifi off and then on again and pastebin the output of dmesg | tail
<mocoop> shade: the button does not work with ubuntu
<shadeslayer> mocoop: guess what! the wiki has the same card as you :o
<mocoop> shade: should i just follow the instructions on the wiki?
<shadeslayer> mocoop: yeah,it has the same card as you,lucky you :)
<mocoop> shade: thanks for the help.  I am going to stay in chat until i get this working properly
<shadeslayer> mocoop: sure :)
<jacquesdupontd> hey everybody
<jacquesdupontd> my kubuntu is nearly perfect but i have a really anoying problem and i don't find any way to resolve it
<jacquesdupontd> i have one of the best computers and it's loading really really slow
<jacquesdupontd> and that, since one time i had video card driver problems and i launched kde4 process and since this time, it seems it keeps loading it everytime i boot
<jacquesdupontd> i'm choosing the option to boot a brand new session, not to remember the last one, i'm choosing kde instead of default also i've checked every startup entries but there's nothing except the normal gtk engine, i've checked services but same i don't know
<jacquesdupontd> to tell you what is really happening during the load or after the load i see again the picture of the login frame and then it loads
<jacquesdupontd> exactly like when i had launched kde4 by mistake
<jacquesdupontd> i can't kill kde4 process everytime i boot, where is it starting from ? where is it set ? and one other thing, in my menu i don't have anymore my restart or shutdown options
<mocoop> shade: how do I install b43-fwcutter from my ubuntu disk?
<jacquesdupontd> you just set your internet connection and do the upgrade and then check for propriety drivers
<shadeslayer> mocoop: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter : in a terminal
<jacquesdupontd> yeah another way :)
<jacquesdupontd> nobody has any idea for my problem i don't want to reinstall kubuntu just for that
<shadeslayer> jacquesdupontd: um actually i cant understand the problem :D
<jacquesdupontd> that's really something i reproch to kubuntu it's that sometimes you have that kind of problems and there's no log and no way to understand the problem
<jacquesdupontd> same here
<mocoop> shade: thanks for the help.  i have to restart to see if this worked.  I may be back soon!
<jacquesdupontd> but this only happens in kubuntu, but at the same time it's so beautiful that i would like to keep it
<shadeslayer> mocoop: best of luck
<shadeslayer> jacquesdupontd: ok you install kubuntu-desktop right?
<shadeslayer> *installed
<jacquesdupontd> no i installed kubuntu from the beginning
<jacquesdupontd> could you check if you have kde4  process in your monitor
<shadeslayer> jacquesdupontd: ok,like you had kubuntu from the beginning,ok whats the problem,in short and in one line please
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<jacquesdupontd> one time, my desktop was not loading so i did an alt+f2 and stared kde4 in fact it started from behind the login page but without login forms and since this time everytime i load kubuntu i see it loads kde4 process again and i see just a few second the login page again and it's loading very slow
<jacquesdupontd> and i have an i7 and 4 gigs of ram
<jacquesdupontd> so that doesn't comes from my computer cause it was loading very fast before
<BluesKaj> Hello folks
<bradpitt> hi BluesKaj
<shadeslayer> jacquesdupontd: i cant seem to figure the problem out,try renaming you .kde folder,that will reset everything to defaults and you can check if the problem persists
<BluesKaj> hi bradpitt
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : do you how to make equalizer working in amarok?
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<jacquesdupontd> i can try that but i have to save my conf files then
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<jacquesdupontd> that's an idea
<shadeslayer> jacquesdupontd: yeah,just rename the folder
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, sorry , don't use amarok, but woupn't it be under tools or options or some such
<jacquesdupontd> ok and then i will put the configuration files i need
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: btw any idea on how to get apt to reinstall all dependencies of kubuntu-desktop?
<jacquesdupontd> in my /home i have a .directory file is that normal ?
<shadeslayer> jacquesdupontd: yeah
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : it's ok.. i already ask in #amarok and someone said i need to get the latest phonon. but i just don't know how to update this thing. btw, i'm on kde 4.3.3 kubuntu karmic and amarok 2.2.1
<jacquesdupontd> i rename it and check
<jacquesdupontd> it will automaticly rebuild a new one right ?
<shadeslayer> jacquesdupontd: you dont have to rename that :)
<shadeslayer> jacquesdupontd: just rename .kde to .kde_old
<jacquesdupontd> i know :)
<jacquesdupontd> what ?
<jacquesdupontd> i was about to rename jacquesdupontd
<shadeslayer> yes,just logout and login back in
<noren> [ 4146.452849] vlc[2360]: segfault at 0 ip 02b9b527 sp b6d47190 error 4 in libQtCore.so.4.5.2[2b4e000+22b000]<< need help with this
<shadeslayer> noren: whats that 0.0
<jacquesdupontd> is it normal that i don't have permission to go inside that folder ?
<jacquesdupontd> it could come from that problem no ?
<shadeslayer> jacquesdupontd: uh,no its not
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<jacquesdupontd> so i rename it
<shadeslayer> jacquesdupontd: now logout and login :D
<jacquesdupontd> jacquesdupontd@jacquesdupontd-kubuntu:/$ sudo rename .kde .kde_old
<jacquesdupontd> syntax error at (eval 1) line 1, near "."
<shadeslayer> jacquesdupontd: why sudo ?
<jacquesdupontd> to rename the kde it's in the root
<shadeslayer> jacquesdupontd: you can just rename it by your own permissions...
<shadeslayer> jacquesdupontd: no it should not be in root
<jacquesdupontd> doesn't seems
<Mamarok> jacquesdupontd: not necessary in the /home directory
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, sudo dpkg --configure -a , then, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<jacquesdupontd> i thought all that i not in the /home is sudo
<noren> shadeslayer, cant play vid in VLC this is what i get in dmesg !! :(
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hmm...
<g_giulio> hi
<Mamarok> jacquesdupontd: but .kde *is* in the home directory
<shadeslayer> noren: did you try and see if libqtcore4 is installed?
<g_giulio> please some 1 help me?
<jacquesdupontd> oh ok
<jacquesdupontd> i have on in the /
<jacquesdupontd> that's why
<noren> shadeslayer, yes it is and i did a reinstall again same prob !!
<Mamarok> !ask | g_giulio
<ubottu> g_giulio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shadeslayer> jacquesdupontd: dont remove the one on /
<BluesKaj> hmm, shadeslayer , that's what i would do , unless you remove kubuntu-desktop first then reinstall it, but that seems kinda drastic to me
<Mamarok> jacquesdupontd: well, then something is worng, it should not be there, unless you started KDE as root, which is equaly wrong
<g_giulio> ok,sorry... my cpu work at 100% 4ever.-..why?
<g_giulio> before don't work in this why...
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: i was dumb and went on to try the qt 4.6 packages in kubuntu experimental
<jacquesdupontd> i should remove that file ?
<g_giulio> from today is here...
<shadeslayer> jacquesdupontd: which one?
<Mamarok> g_giulio: if you run top in a konsole, you can see what is taking up the CPU
<jacquesdupontd> the / one cause i have the normal one in /home
<g_giulio> tyes i know...
<jacquesdupontd> i think that is the problem
<g_giulio> thanks
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, make sure all the right repos are enabled as well
<jacquesdupontd> i'm gonna try to remove the one in / directory
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yeah im doing all the correction stuff right now :)
<Mamarok> jacquesdupontd: make a backup
<shadeslayer> jacquesdupontd: no dont do it
<jacquesdupontd> i come back :)
<g_giulio> and i can't see someting wrong...
<jacquesdupontd> too late
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i think the / one has all the default stuff
<jacquesdupontd> anyway i don't care about reinstalling it it's so fast to configure it now
<Mamarok> g_giulio: you can see which application uses the 100% CPU with top, no?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, try sudo dpkg --clear-avail , then the updates
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I don't think so, I don't even have a .kde in /
<shadeslayer> hmm... well i removed that repo and installed the qt 4.5 packages by : libqtcore4=(package default in cache)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hmmm... youre right... how did a kde folder get into /
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: easy, starting KDE as root does it
<shadeslayer> oh... didnt know that.
<Mamarok> and obviously he had the good idea to run the desktop as root, no wonder
<g_giulio> fuck damn ktorrent... i've killed... i didn't know thah i can see the % in top...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: oh btw,doesnt amarok compile with qt 4.6?
<g_giulio> tanks a lot!!!!!
<genii> !language | g_giulio
<ubottu> g_giulio: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: it depends on Qt 4.4
<shadeslayer> well when i tried to compile it,it said the moc has changed alot,dont know what that means
<g_giulio> ok ok thanks so mach to all!!!
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: and Qt 4.6 introduced a few very weird things that make most of KDE apps freak out, please report upstream: http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yeah most of my apps dont work with qt 4.6 :P
<noren> how to purge and reinstall vlc
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: the best is not to use it system wide, just test it locally only
<LjL> noren: "sudo apt-get --purge remove vlc ; sudo apt-get install vlc"
<shadeslayer> bleh,LjL beat me to it
<LjL> noren: not that that's likely to help with anything
<jacquesdupontd> did the same
<jacquesdupontd> after removing the .kde from the / directory
<g_giulio> thanks mamarok .i've killed ktorrent and all it's ok!!!!
<Mamarok> jacquesdupontd: do not run KDE as root, it only drives you into problems, that's how you got that .kde there
<jacquesdupontd> im tring to rename the .kde in the terminal but the command deosn't seems to work
<Mamarok> g_giulio: yes, I read that, no need to shout :)
<jacquesdupontd> i'm not running it in root it was a mistake that's why i deleted this file
<jacquesdupontd> don't you understand
<Mamarok> g_giulio: one exclamation mark is enough
<Mamarok> jacquesdupontd: yes, I do, but it ended up there because you ran it as root
<BluesKaj> bbl...
<jacquesdupontd> i know what is root and not root it makes 5 years i'm on ubuntu but i must admit kubuntu is beautiful but working weirdly
<jacquesdupontd> possible yes
<Mamarok> jacquesdupontd: it doesn't work weird for me :)
<g_giulio> ok bb at all!
<jacquesdupontd> but now i need to resolve it not to say myself i should have done that, cause it doesn't resolve anything and i already now it and i don't know how it happened
<Mamarok> jacquesdupontd: sudo for cli applications, kdesudo for GUI, and only if you really need to, wich is most of the time never
<Mamarok> you most likely messed up your permissions if you ran a GUI with just sudo
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: bleh,i manually downgraded packages by hand and everything works
<noren> !mkv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shadeslayer> noren: do you have libqtcore4 installed?
<shadeslayer> um i just lost my file,menu,etc buttons on konsole ><
<Dayvi> hey
<bers> hola
<rork> shadeslayer: right mouse > show menu bar?
<genii> !es | bers
<ubottu> bers: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<shadeslayer> rork: thanks
<shadeslayer> brb
<noren> cant play x264 vid in vlc or in any media player ?? how to debug ??
<noren> wat packages are needed in for playing x264 encoded vids
<nik_> hello
<noren> !hi | nik_
<ubottu> nik_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nik_> If a download finished in firefox there was this small popup window in kubuntu on the bottom right...this is gone now and I don't know why...any hint?
<noren> genii, is there specialized channel for vlc or resolving multimedia issues ??
<JontheEchidna> noren: is libxine1-ffmpeg installed?
<noren> yes i got the below problem
<noren> [19147.406083] vlc[4786]: segfault at 0 ip 03524527 sp b6cf4190 error 4 in libQtCore.so.4.5.2[34d7000+22b000]
<noren> nik_, start libnotify i guess
<Aurelio> Hi, I'm running Kubuntu through VirtualBox, but I've noticed that it runs a lot slower than Windows XP Pro through Virtual box. Is that normal?
<nik_> noren: how to start a lib?
<noren> Aurelio, because running in virtual box kubuntu is not getting enough resource..... kubuntu is one of the heavy package... better try with a live cd
<Aurelio> ah ok
<genii> noren: There's #videolan which is oriented towards this. They generally have some vlc experts aroun
<Aurelio> I didn't know kubuntu was heavier
<shadeslayer> Aurelio: its a wee bit heavier :)
<noren> thnks genii but the problem shown is something about libQtcore so i was asked to ask here
<noren> Aurelio, its not as demanding as vista or win 7 but surely heaviest in the ubuntu family
 * genii slides Mamarok a freshly brewed coffee
<Mamarok> genii: thank you, exactly what I need now :)
<noren> genii, any idea then for my prob with libQtcore
<noren> [19147.406083] vlc[4786]: segfault at 0 ip 03524527 sp b6cf4190 error 4 in libQtCore.so.4.5.2[34d7000+22b000]
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i got amarok to compile with qt 4.6 :D
<shadeslayer> noren: libqtcore4 installed?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: nice, just don' report Qt crashes to us but upstream, please, there are quite a few
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok sure,it was just a matter of clearing the build cache
<shadeslayer> (and installing libssl-dev)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you don't do this every time yet? :)
<noren> shadeslayer, yes it is installed
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: nope,just a few times every build...
<shadeslayer> noren: hmm,this a stable amarok?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: every time you add a new dependency, mandatory
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yeah, i just installed qt 4.6,i forgot to clear the cache :P
<noren> i am trying to run a vid file in vlc but its not opening ... shadeslayer i m not talking abt amarok
<shadeslayer> noren: oh sorry,i meant vlc :)
<genii> noren: Possibly file a bug on Launchpad against package libqt4core4
<shadeslayer> noren: this happens with every video file?
<noren> yes shadeslayer ,, can this help me reinstall.. sudo apt-get --purge remove libQtCore* ; sudo apt-get install libQtCore*
<shadeslayer> noren: be warned,apt will remove ALL kubuntu apps....
<shadeslayer> (and install all dev files later on)
<shadeslayer> noren: all the kubuntu apps depend on libqtcore4
<noren> how to know which is the latest libQtCore latest stable release...
<shadeslayer> noren: its 4.6 beta in backports
<shadeslayer> (i just installed it 2 hours ago :P )
<noren> what is the version for the stable release
<shadeslayer> 4.5.3actually4.5.2
<noren> libqtcore4_4.5.3really4.5.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb <<  i got this from the repos
<shadeslayer> noren: yeah thats the one
<noren> libqtcore4_4.5.3really4.5.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb <<  if this is beta how can i get back to the stable release
<shadeslayer> backports has : 4:4.6.0~beta1-1ubuntu1~karmic1
<noren> shadeslayer, what is the lib i need to play mpeg4
<arquimedes> hOLA
<shadeslayer> noren: vlc doesnt need one
<arquimedes> Hi people
<code08311> hey arqui
<arquimedes> Do you speak spanish?
<noren> !es | arquimedes
<ubottu> arquimedes: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<code08311> un poco (lo siento no comprende espanol)
<arquimedes> Alguien esta por ahi?
<noren> shadeslayer, i can hear the sound but no vid with mplayer
<code08311> Does anyone know about some video chat for helping the d/Deaf/HOH with Linux?
<arquimedes> Bueno el que me entienda, necesito ayuda con unos complementos.
<noren> !es | arquimedes
<ubottu> arquimedes: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<arquimedes> Tengo problemas para ver videos en youtube
<code08311> flash plugin
<noren> !mpeg4
<Mamarok> |es | arquimedes
<lba> Using live Karmic Kubuntu netbook remix I see the top part of a large window starting about 1 inch from the bottom of the screen.  How to see entire window?
<lba> The Window has Web Browser, Mail Client, System Settings, File Manager, Instant Messenger and others I just can't scroll down to.
<noren> lba check the screen ressolution
<gaspersky_b> hi
<lba> noren, VGA2, LVDS2 (connected) 1124x576 (auto)  No Rotation
<lba> noren, VGA2, LVDS2 (connected) 1124x576 (auto)  No Rotation
<noren> lba> noren, VGA2, LVDS2 (connected) 1124x576 (auto)  No Rotation ??
<lba> noren, No rotation is shown in a box under Size: and Orientation:
<noren> lba, change to appropriate screen resolution
<lba> noren, This is an HP Mini 110 and I have no idea what the resolution should be.
<noren> lba, try with 1024 and 724
<noren> lba i meant less screen ressolution
<lba> noren, There are various choices but the next smallest seems to be 720x400
<lba> noren, The screen at 720x400 only showed a small portion.  It then went crazy and went back to the orig resolution.
<lba> noren, I'm looking in /etc/X11 but can't find an xorg.conf
<shadeslayer> lba: it should be there
<genii> xorg.conf isn't created by default anymore, deprecated
<shadeslayer> genii: what handles the config then?
<lba> genii, How to I find available resolutions?
<shadeslayer> lba: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<genii> lba: I usually do it with something like sudo get-edid | parse-edid
<Anyaa> lba : the resolution for hp mini 110 is 1024x600
<xg3n1us> Guten Abend
<faris-bps> Hey ive added a VPN to knetworkmanager but it doesn't seem to be being used
<lba> How can I get /etc/X11/xorg.conf back again?  My resolution seems close to nominal at 1024x576 which is close to what Anyaa said (1024x600) for this HP 110 Mini.
<lba> But there is something wrong.
<arquimedes_> hOLA HOLA
<arquimedes_> ¿Como esta gente?
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bradpitt> hi.. how can i install phonon from svn?
<lba> Rebooted this HP Mini 110 with Karmic Kubuntu Netbook Remix.  I see the top of two identical windows peeping near the bottom of my screen that contains icons for Web Browser, Mail Client, System Settings, File Manager and Internet Messenger.
<lba> There are probably more but I cannot scroll down to the bottom of either screen.  This is the Live DVD install.  Any ideas what's going wrong?
<nowy> witam
<Quintasan> nowy: hi, this is not Polish support channel, please talk in english or use #ubuntu-pl :)
<nowy> ok
<Walzmyn> how can I see which kernel I'm running on?
<llutz> uname -r
<zaapiel> hello
<zaapiel> i updated my kernel and now x11 wont start
<zaapiel> i use the nvidia driver
<zaapiel> is their a command to rebuild the driver?
<zaapiel> there*
<trudelI> zappiel, there's no way cause kubuntu kernel sux
<zaapiel> thats a lie
<genii> zaapiel: Just a troll, they're gone now
<zaapiel> I just want to rebuild my nvidia driver so it works with the new kernel, how do i do that from a command line? isnt there a way to rebuild all apps that need it after a kernel upgrade?
<genii> Usually the things which should be rebuilt are specified somewhere like in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules   or similar
<Walzmy_> zaapiel: when you're booting up, use grub to enter the recovery mode and fix the X settings
<genii> Although this may be only for the initial ramdisk image
<Walzmy_> zaapiel: It might set you back to the nv driver, then you can reload the nvidia driver from the GUI
<zaapiel> well the nvidia driver needs to be rebuilt i think is all
<zaapiel> how do i do that?
<zaapiel> from the command line
<Walzmy_> zaapiel: did you load one through the propriatry drivers thingy, or did you download the driver youself?
<Quintasan> zaapiel: you installed them via jockey?
<majid> hi all
<Quintasan> !hi | majid
<ubottu> majid: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<majid> it's my first IRC chat!
<majid> hello world!
<Quintasan> lol majid chat in #kubuntu-offtopic please :)
<majid> i'm doing
<majid> :)
<zaapiel> Walzmy_: propriatary drivers from within synaptic
<zaapiel> i see the package
<zaapiel> i just want to know how to make it reinstall it
<Walzmy_> zaapiel: do a compete uninstall then re-install would be my guess
<zaapiel> ok
 * zaapiel tries
<Walzmy_> zaapiel: apt-get purge {package}
<zaapiel> no dice
<s2r> hi.
<zaapiel> brb
<s2r> Does anybody know if it is possible to log to an existing X session remotely with NX?
<Walzmy_> zaapiel: my only other idea would be to use the recovery option at boot up to fix X, sorry I can't help ya more
<high-rez> Are the major bug fixes for digikam ever going to get pushed down to end users ?
<bainco> buonasera
<bainco> sono solo
<mariano_> motel woodstock
<genii> mariano_: You have some Kubuntu support question, or no?
<abdoupirat> hello
<abdoupirat> i need a help body
<abdoupirat> can someone help me
<genii> !anybody | abdoupirat
<ubottu> abdoupirat: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kosmofield> is there any good random slideshow program for kubuntu?
<abdoupirat> i want to make an audio server
<abdoupirat> i want to lestin a music on my iphone via ubuntu
<paolopoz> Hello all! Need help with kubuntu 9.10 and kde 4.3.3: after mistakenly removing kde-window-manager I reinstalled it but now I cannot logoff or turn off computer using kde
<paolopoz> any guess? thanks.
<djSupport-linux> hi wich file and where do I modify the grub bootloader options?
<genii> djSupport-linux: It depends which Grub
<djSupport-linux> i have latest kubuntu new install
<djSupport-linux> genii:
<genii> djSupport-linux: Then grub2
<genii> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<djSupport-linux> in there somewhere I guess? genii
<djSupport-linux> thank you
<genii> djSupport-linux: Yes, in there somewhere. Apologies on terseness, work needs me quite a lot right now
<djSupport-linux> genii: no problem enjoy your work :)
<djSupport-linux> essentailly grub 2 is a pain in the ass to recongfigure its options :(
<emma> has anyone else seen this thing on a fresh install of kubuntu where it says it cannot mount swap because of some cryptfs thing?
<emma> hm?
<genii> emma: You have libpam-encfs installed?
<genii> !info libpam-encfs
<ubottu> libpam-encfs (source: libpam-encfs): PAM module to automatically mount encfs filesystems on login. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4.1-4 (karmic), package size 11 kB, installed size 88 kB
<ubuntu> Ciao a tutti
<genii> !it | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<luux> why this channel got only 200 nicks while ubuntu got 1200 already?
<kaputtnik> Hello! I have trouble with Korganizer: The reminder didn't work as he should do. Allready postet a Bug at Launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/488251
<genii> luux: Ubuntu is the main distribution. Ubuntu with KDE as the desktop (Kubuntu) is not used by as many people
<maco> kaputtnik: might be better to report on bugs.kde.org
<luux> are there any statistics of kubuntu/ubuntu usage?
<luux> puzzingly kde channel has war MORE nicks and is more active than gnome
<kaputtnik> maco: Seems to be a bug to Kubuntu. Some people with debian odr SUS didn't have this failure
<LjL> luux: google trends, and this channel's very activity, shows a sharply decreasing trend for Kubuntu :(
<maco> ah ok
<genii> luux: Nothing definitive. Distrowatch is sometimes used as a gauge of popularity
<luux> oh my!
<maco> kaputtnik: ill take a look then
 * genii slides LjL a coffee
<LjL> genii: surely, you mean a koffee.
<luux> lmao!
<kaputtnik> maco: It would be nice, if anyone could reproduce this bug
<maco> genii: popcon!
<maco> kubuntu-desktop v. ubuntu-desktop
<genii> maco: As interesting to me as the ongoing vi versus emacs struggle <yawn>
<maco> genii: i meant for stats of kubuntu v. ubuntu usage
<genii> maco: Aaaaah OK. I thought you typo'd popcorn
<maco> oh hahaha
<Mamarok> Riddell: is our glibc patched already? -> http://www.purinchu.net/wp/2009/11/16/malloc_check_-crashes/
<Mamarok> would get us rid of quite some bug reports
<emma> I just got kubuntu started here and i tried 'lock widget' to try to make it so that the 'desktop folder' would stop showing me that side tab every time I hovered over it. But now I am not sure how to get that side tab back again so i can move it and stuff.
<momen> hello
<maco> emma: click the orange swirly thing and go to "unlock widgets"
<momen> some one help ?
<maco> emma: or right click the desktop and unlock widgets
<maco> momen: you havent asked a question
<maco> well i mean, you asked one, but i just responded to it
<momen> ok , im new with linux
<momen> my sound not working
<AssociateX> how do I recover a formatted partition?
<AssociateX> ext2
<emma> when i hover over the moon widget it shows me that side tab thing so i can close it or move it. but when i hover over the desktop folder widget the side tab thing does not show up.
<momen> maco ,can u help
<maco> AssociateX: ive heard helix linux is good for that. its a live cd with data recovery tools
<maco> momen: if you run "alsamixer" in a terminal, is anything muted (says "MM" instead of a number at hte bottom of the stack)?
<AssociateX> maco: thank you. I will what tools they have
<AssociateX> see*
<geni_> i have a small problem with sound in 9.10. i don't seem to have proper software mixing
<emma> I fixed it by getting rid of it and then putting a new one back.
<momen> thnx maco it worked
<geni_> kopete stops amarok with it's notifications, however firefox with flash sound mixes well with amarok
<maco> um ok. i didnt tell them how to unmute but whatever
<ubox> can you use a cell as a fax line?
<tsimpson> that has nothing to do with Kubuntu
<ubox> why not? i use kubuntu and i want to fax via cellphone
<tsimpson> because, we don't control what cell phones can and can not do
<genii> ubox: If you can use your phone to dial out like an external modem, you can fax with it
<tsimpson> if your phone has the capability, it can, if not, it can't
<ubox> tsimpson: my cellphone is capable, well should be. i'll check in #android
<tsimpson> ubox: when you connect it, look at the output of "dmesg"
<maco> ubox: tmobile doesnt allow tethering through G1. doesnt make it not-possible. just..ya know..rooting it is required. which i dont think tmobile likes that either
<tsimpson> it should say something about "stty" being crated
<ubox> mine is rooted, when i opened the box i went at it lol
<ubox> hmm, apparently nothing about stty
<maco> kaputtnik: works fine here on 9.10
<kaputtnik> maco: ?? Today i have completly reinstalled Kubuntu 9.10. Result is the same...
<kaputtnik> also tried in a Live-Session: result the same...
<kaputtnik> tried to delete all related Files in ~/
<maco> i installed this on tuesday night. just set an event for 17:00 today, notify 50min in advance, 10 min apart, 10 times...got one at 16:10 and one at 16:20 as it should
<geni_> so, any idea how to set up proper software mixin for audio?
<kaputtnik> If it reminds, it reminds every minute...
<kaputtnik> In addition: Birthdays are reminded only one time. Exactly 10 Days before (the setting have choosen). With hardy the remindings are every day..
<kaputtnik> maco: Thanks for testing...
<kaputtnik> maco: Any idea, how i could find a solution?
<darkdelusions> is there a way to get my wireless to authenticate without me have to type in my kwallet password all the time?
<maco> kaputtnik: maybe if you can make a new calendar and try it on there then attach the .ics to the bug?
<kaputtnik> tried a lot new calendar ;-) yes, i attach a little calendar.
<tomika> quit
<ebovine> Anyone know how to move a kde panel that you can't see?  I normally run dual monitor (NVidia TwinView), and when I boot without the second monitor attached it decides to put the panel on the screen that is no longer there.
<ebovine> The dumbest part about that it is that the panel is on the primary (laptop) monitor when both monitors are attached, so why it would decide it suddenly doesn't belong there is a mystery.
<kaputtnik> maco: attached
<doleyb> ebovine: I guess you can turn off twinview by running settings from alt-f2.
<AssociateX> maco: helix does not appear to be free
<AssociateX> maco:  but it sure looks nice
<maco> AssociateX: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/helix.html says theres a version you can get if you give your email address
<ebovine> doleyb: twinview is off.
<AssociateX> maco: thanks person, you're the greatest
<kaputtnik> maco: added a screenshot with the result of this event... remindings every minute
<Roasted> Hey guys - got a problem - I cannot send anything to the trash can. I get an error "Could not write to file /path/of/trash/file.trashinfo" what can I do?
<AssociateX> maco: right on, I'm getting it now, thank you so much.
<AssociateX> Roasted: is there such a file?
<AssociateX> then check it's permissions
<Roasted> such a file? I'm simply trying to send a file to the trash. I don't know waht it's trying to write.
<AssociateX> ls /path/of/trash/file.trashinfo
<AssociateX> is that file there?
<llutz> ls -l /path/of/trash/file.trashinfo
<AssociateX> right!
<Roasted> Nothing is in my trash, at all. Because I was having an issue with my trash can (A different issue) where it would complain about not being able to find a different file whenever I emptied it. I posted on forums and they said to run rm -rf /home/me/.local/share/Trash/* and I did to empty it out completely. Well, that problem is gone, but now I cant send anything TO the trash can....
<shockrates> hi
<shockrates> does anyone
<shockrates> use archlinux?
<maco> O_o
<Roasted> AssociateX - I checked out Kubuntu on my work laptop, and inside Trash theres two folders with 700 rwx permissions, owned by you/you (user and group). Theyre labeled files and info. I went back to my Trash folder to create those, since I deleted them, but they were listed there already. Okay, fine. So I tried to delete a file, and presto - it worked. It must have just taken my system a second to re-generate the files/info folders th
<Roasted> at reside in the trash folder.
<AssociateX> Roasted: that's strange
<AssociateX> have you tried to mkdir /home/me/.local/share/Trash
<AssociateX> as your user
<AssociateX> wait, is it missing or not?
<AssociateX> or is it just the /path/of/trash/file.trashinfo that is missing?
<AssociateX> Roasted: ...
<Roasted> AssociateX - Sorry went to grab something to eat
<shockrates> Does nayone use arch?
<Roasted> AssociateX - Trash was not missing. Files/Info (folders) INSIDE of Trash was missing becasue I ran that command suggested to me on forums (rm -rf /home/local/share/Trash/*)
<Roasted> It just took Kubuntu a minute to re-generate them. I came here immediately when I saw it. Later I noticed they were back and I could delete files just fine.
<shockrates> WHO USES ARCH
<shockrates> ARGGHHH
<Roasted> hey bro, this is a Kubuntu chat ro om, not an Arch chat room.
<AssociateX> shockrates: ha ha, probably no one here.
<BRICK> heya everyone :)
<BRICK> anyone can help me please ?
<Roasted> whats up brick
<BRICK> hey Roasted :)
<BRICK> first i want to apologize for my English
<BRICK> i'm french indeed
<BRICK> :)
<Roasted> haha, all good. :P
<BRICK> so,
<BRICK> i have a problem with amarok
<BRICK> it doesn't read mp3 files any more
<BRICK> and,
<BRICK> i've tried to install xine again
<BRICK> but nothing's changed
<BRICK> purge it
<BRICK> re intall it
<BRICK> same result
<FloodBotK1> BRICK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> ehh, Im not too sure. Ive hated amarok ever since the new version came out. Let me see real quick...
<Roasted> I just found on another linux forum someone saying their amarok wont play mp3s, and somebody suggested to do this
<Roasted> nstall the package libxine1-ffmpeg and also libmad0
<loadus> BRICK, I had the same problem - actually all the players just stopped playing mp3 or wav files
<robin0800> BRICK: restrickted extras installed?
<loadus> (BRICK: I installed KMplayer and that fixed a bunch of things)
<Roasted> yeah, alternative players are the way I go when it comes to amarok - I personally prefer eaxile
<Roasted> exaile*
<BRICK> robin0800: i'm trying so far, but it won't be installed i guess
<BRICK> loadus: i'd prefer not to install too many applications for the same thing
<Roasted> BRICK - if only you would see how many media players I have installed... oh gosh I have so many
<robin0800> BRICK: try songbird dosen't need any files installed
<BRICK> Roasted: lol
<BRICK> robin0800: ok thanks, do you another media player that is able to totally be integrated to KDE ?
<robin0800> BRICK: no not really you can install "system" feather in songbird to make it use system settings
<Roasted> Who's a genius with understanding Qt and its licensing? I was just reading Qt is triple licensed, and the wiki referred to "and the free version of Qt is LGPL licensed...". Is there multiple versions of Qt??
<BRICK> no, but first Qt was not free
<BRICK> that's why GNOME came to birth furthermore
<BRICK> and the same Qt has been LGPL licensed for developpers
<BRICK> who develop free softwares for the linux community
<BRICK> that's why there're many kind of Qt licenses
<Roasted> but are the other Qt licenses valid? Or are they all null now that Qt is LGPL?
<Roasted> any idea BRICK?
<xarli> alguien me puede decir si en el kubuntu hay algun programa mas aparte del konkeror para abrir paginas?
<kaputtnik> maco: Thanks for pay attention to my problem. I have to go to bed now.
<BRICK> Roasted: The LGPL license remplace the previous license of 2008
<Roasted> BRICK - are you sure? http://qt.nokia.com/products/licensing
<Roasted> they have all 3 licenses listed there.
<BRICK> Roasted: yep i see
<Roasted> BRICK - what does that mean?
<Roasted> i dont see how you can license something 3 times. How is it, oh, we're GPL, and LGPL, and closed source. Have your choice.
<TheFuzzball> anyone know of a KDE 4.4 daily repo?
<BRICK> i think it weird because Nokia announce that since the outcome of Qt 4.5, the next version of Qt will be under LGPL license that's enable proprietary developpment whitout paying
<Roasted> well didnt LGPL come into play in mid 2008 anyway?
<Sanne> Hi all, I have an old kubuntu on sda hard disk I want to keep. Will I be able to install Kubuntu Karmic on a second hd (sdb) and also install the boot manager on that disk, preserving the old one on sda? I plan to use the alternate installer.
<BRICK> well i thought it was in 2009
<BRICK> 2008, Qt is still under GPLv3 license
<BRICK> i thought
<Roasted> well nokia bought QT in 2008 from what I read
<Roasted> the license may not have changed till jan 09
<BRICK> Qt has been under LGPL license since jan 09, hasn't it ?
<Roasted> that's what I thought
<Roasted> but what's up with it being triple licensed?
<Roasted> that's what I don't understand
<Roasted> if its LGPL, its LGPL. I dont see how you can have LGPL, GPL, and a 3rd one too
<c3l> does $ dd bs=8M if=image.img of=/dev/sd[x] work for getting the normal x86 install on an usb stick?
<high-rez> What time of image is the .img file?
<high-rez> Is it an actual disk image with a partition table and all of that or is it an iso?  If it's an ISO then no.
<c3l> isi
<c3l> iso
<c3l> oh
<c3l> how do i do if its .iso?
<c3l> or is there an .img version of kubuntu x86?
<high-rez> There's instructions out there for how to create an installable  usb drive - but I actually just install it to the usb thumbdrive as if it were a hard disk :
<high-rez> :)
<high-rez> Not sure if youre intention is to create a usable *buntu distro from usb or an installation medium?
<c3l> nono, just an instal meduim
<c3l> to install on an eee, theres no cdrom
<high-rez> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<BluesKaj> c3l, an image file can't work very well since it doesn't look at your hardware so it won't install the proper kernel modules
<c3l> BluesKaj, oh? well okay ill just use some tool to get iso bootable on usb. but i cant find usb-creator in archlinux repo, which im currrently using. i guess ill have to ask i #archlinux
<BRICK> Roasted: this difference lies in the modification of the Library
<BluesKaj> c3l, think the url high-rez posted is the way to go
<BRICK> you have to publish them according to the LGPL license
<Roasted> BRICK - whats the bottom line? Will KDE always use Qt? Is Qt completely LGPL in regard to how KDE uses it?
<Guest61553> hi there
<Guest61553> what is all this about?
<BRICK> Roasted: i guess so but a rapprochement between Qt and GTK is also possible
<c3l> BluesKaj, i cant install usb-creator cus its not in the archlinux repo
<BRICK> c3l: try unetbootin if you can't do otherwise
<c3l> is it not as good as usb-creator?
<BluesKaj> c3` all you need to do is DL the kubuntu is the iso file , you don't need the archlinux repos
<c3l> eh? I need a tool to get the iso image bootable on an usb stick
<c3l> .. BluesKaj,
#kubuntu 2009-11-28
<BluesKaj> c3` yeah, just follow the instructions on the page high-rezposted
<c3l> BluesKaj, still. i cant get usb-creator installed. im currently running archlinux, and usb-creator is not in the repo
<BluesKaj> then find it on the internet
<c3l> stupid me, it was in the AUR repo =) thx anyways
<BRICK> c3l: i don't think it's worse, it's just a way to make it work
<BRICK> to do what you want
<c3l> when running unetbootin, do I need to use /dev/sdx or /dev/sdx1 ?
<BRICK> c3l: after having mounted your sdX, unetbootin do the rest
<c3l> BRICK, no. the partition needs to be formated as fat32 =)
<c3l> just found out, it should work now
<BRICK> c3l: yes of course
<BRICK> c3l: i mean you don't have to do something specific with your USB Key
<SeViLLa> ?
<c3l> BRICK, yes i did have to do something specific. make a pratition and format it to vfat
<c3l> =)
<nomopofomo> hey, i'm trying to reinitialize my pgp installation... after i installed hp-setup, my pgp system stops working... all i know is that hp-setup imports a pgp key and that seems to screw it up... any idea how i can revert it back to normal?
 * luux #ubnutu-women
<baka> ki
<maco> Hobbsee: dont worry im here
<Hobbsee> maco: cheers.
<brmassa> guys.... i want to FORMAT my secondaray hd. how can i do this?
<maco> brmassa: you can use gparted
<luux> Hobbsee: hi, you were in the other channel :D
<brmassa> maco: it can be used on a runnig system?
<nidhal> hello
<maco> brmassa: as long as the partition you want to work on is not mounted
<brmassa> maco: and how it will be mounted after that? i need to make it manually?
<maco> brmassa: you can unmount it, format it, and then mount it again
<nidhal> im getting this error while trying to update my kubuntu
<nidhal> Please report this as a bug and include the files /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log and /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log in your report. The upgrade aborts now.
<nidhal> Your original sources.list was saved in /etc/apt/sources.list.distUpgrade.
<nidhal> Traceback (most recent call last):
<FloodBotK1> nidhal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> oh dear
<nidhal>   File "./gutsy", line 59, in <module>
<maco> !pastebin | nidhal
<ubottu> nidhal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<nidhal>     app.run()
<nidhal>   File "/tmp/tmpaIgInN/DistUpgradeControler.py", line 1346, in run
<nidhal>     self.fullUpgrade()
<FloodBotK1> nidhal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nidhal>   File "/tmp/tmpaIgInN/DistUpgradeControler.py", line 1312, in fullUpgrade
<nidhal>     if not self.askDistUpgrade():
<maco> nidhal: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f"
<nidhal> maco, im using kubuntu 7.04 feisty
<nidhal> im trying to upgrade to 7.10
<nidhal> Im following this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Feisty
<maco> nidhal: how far did you get?
<maco> nidhal: which version is your target?
<maco> because 7.10 is also EOL
<nidhal> yeah, but I can upgrade to 8 later
<nidhal> then 9
<maco> why not clean install 9.10? it wont delete your /home if you do it a way i'll tell you and i can tell you how to save your package list too
<maco> to get it to reinstall all the programs youve installed on your own so far
<nidhal> I only need /home for now
<nidhal> it is really possible?! :)
<maco> yes
<maco> 8.04 and newer dont delete /home
<maco> if you use manual mode in the partitioning
<nidhal> nice
<maco> and tell it to reuse the same partition for / but not to format it
<nidhal> thanks maco, im going to try this
<pizzathief> i seem to have two desktops at the same time after I've upgraded to 9.10 .. one has the cashew on it, and I can right-click on it and change the background, etc, but there's another one in front that almost covers it.. and I can't change it.
<pizzathief> any idea what I've done?
<maco> not a clue
<maco> well i mean...i have 1 idea. that idea is "found a bug"
<pizzathief> also, had to turn off compositing, otherwise all I could see was the grey and white checkerboard pattern
<maco> lovely
 * pizzathief fills in a bug report
<c3l> I want to install linux next to my already installed windows 7. though windows is already using 4(!!) partitions. and all of them seems to be used by the system. does anyone know if any of those partitions is unneccesary. and how will the system work if the EFI partition is removed? (it contains the bootloader according to wiki)
<c3l> why is the install program for kubuntu so stupid that i cant create an extended partition (that will contai / and swap) I already have 3 physical partitions
<c3l> sorry im extremly blind
<c3l> very sorry )
<brmassa>  guys... i want to RSYNC to a SAMBA directory, what should i do?
<tubie> ???
<tubie> 这个是什么东西阿？
<tubie> ？？
<tubie> what's this?
<tubie> has anyone here?
<tubie> how to use this tools
<tubie> ?
<tubie> can any body help me?>
<brmassa> tubie: what?
<tubie> how to use this
<second_nick> hi
<second_nick> kubuntu vs linux mint
<second_nick> which has newer packages
<Roasted> hey guys I have virtualbox installed however I dont know where it is in my menu. :(
<chuckf> Roasted: try typing in virtualbox in your search from the menu, should bring it up
<Roasted> chuckf - well I aklready have it in my favorites, so I can access it. I just have no idea where its at in the app menu. I checked every sub category in the menu.
<chuckf> when you search it should give an indication of what menu it is in on the top left of the app name that shows up
<maurenja> ayuda
<maurenja> no se como usar este programa
<lucas_> hello, ive install kubuntu-desktop and im having problems with kdm, when it starts it shows a black screen and the system blocks... i cant do anything, the only solution ive found was reconfiguring gdm...
<Roasted> chuckf - all it says is "applications" in the upper corner
<lucas_> is it a bug on kdm?
<lucas_> any solutions?
<Roasted> lucas - are you on ubuntu?
<lucas_> Roasted, right now im on kde but using gdm
<Roasted> oh, Im not sure then. I tried to install kde on ubuntu and it backfired. I've since switched to the actual kubuntu install and things have been mcuh better. I wasnt srue if thats what you were doing or not
<lucas_> Roasted, u downloaded the kubuntu iso?
<Roasted> lucas - yeah
<Roasted> I have ubuntu and kubuntu installed on this computer, dual booting
<maurenja> alguien habla español
<Roasted> I did that so I could have the "true" kubuntu, but I also wanted to keep ubuntu in case I didnt like kubuntu
<Roasted> even tho I still dual boot, I havent booted into ubuntu in quite a while now
<Roasted> kde land is pretty sweet :P
<lucas_> yeah but i dont know what this is...
<Roasted> you dont know what what is?
<maco> lucas_: yes that sounds like itd be a bug. can you file it and attach /var/log/kdm.log?
<maco> Roasted: its in the Utilities section
<lucas_> maco, i will pastebin... wait
<Roasted> maco - not here man, I see nothing
<lucas_> maco, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/329982/
<Roasted> hey how can I change the thickness of the kde panel?
<maco> lucas_: it says X is already running when kdm starts for you
<maco> Roasted: is there an orange swirly on the end of it?
<maco> lucas_: are you trying to start BOTH kdm and gdm at the same time?
<maco> Roasted: if not, click the orange swirly in top right corner and unlock widgets
<lucas_> maco, ive dont sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm and selected kdm
<lucas_> *done
<maco> Roasted: then click the orange swirly on the panel and click on "height" then drag it around
<Roasted> maco - widgets unlocked. now what?
<Roasted> k
<Roasted> nice - thanks maco!
<maco> Roasted: no problem
<lucas__> maco, dont know what it can be?
<ekkehart> I've forgotten how I got xscreensaver to start on login, and I want to turn it off. Karmic
<MBSTO> jo la m4v
<ekkehart> Anyone?
<lucas_> i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a and i get this! dpkg-trigger: dpkg-trigger debe llamarse desde un programa de un desarrollador (o con la opción --by-package)
<maco> lucas_: can you do "LC_ALL=C sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a" instead so its in english?
<maco> also, why are you reconfiguring *everything*?
<lucas_> dpkg-trigger: dpkg-trigger must be called from a maintainer script (or with a --by-package option)
<lucas_> i was solved the problem with kdm, but im getting an error after boot, so i want to check everything is configured ok... thats all
<lucas_> maco, no idea?
<maco> lucas_: ok how about instead you tell me the boot error?
<lucas_> maco, i update xorg... and removed gdm
<lucas_> maco, i thought it could be a xorg problem, but i tried to have no error and i removed gdm...
<maco> ok so i guess gdm & kdm were stomping on each other?
<maco> but whats the error youre getting?
<lucas_> maco, something about proc in boot
<lucas_> but i thing i can solve it if i reconfigure all packages
<lucas_> thats what im tryin to do
<lucas_> but i get this dpkg-trigger: dpkg-trigger must be called from a maintainer script (or with a --by-package option)
<maco> i dont think thats a very good idea
<maco> can you copy down the error, please?
<lucas_> maco, thats all i get
<lucas_> dpkg-trigger: dpkg-trigger must be called from a maintainer script (or with a --by-package option)
<maco> no no not that
<maco> thats because youre probably not supposed to do what youre trying to do
<maco> im asking about the proc error on boot
<maco> can you copy *that* down?
<lucas_> boot.log?
<bigbrovar> my bluetooth on karmic is kinda halfway, it works only for sending but not for receiving. is this a known issue?
<maco> lucas_: there is no logging on boot
<maco> youll have to reboot to copy it down
<Finnish> What is the widget to put on lower bar that I can see what programs are on?
<maco> bigbrovar: try using the gnome bluetooth stuff. kde's tends to be brokn
<maco> Finnish: activity bar
<bigbrovar> maco: how good is the gnome bluetooth integration with kde? also on jaunty i used blueman but that doesnt work well on kde :(
<maco> bigbrovar: dunno. i dont use bluetooth. i just always here the kde one is broken
<Finnish> maco, How do I need to set it up? Now when I launch Mozilla after xhat, mozilla covers up whole screen and I can't see xhat anywhere. The basic Alt+Tab doesn't switch views like in gnome
<bigbrovar> maco: yeah it was really broken on jaunty and nothing worked. but now sending and paring works, but i can recieve files
<bigbrovar> maco: that part fails :(
<maco> Finnish: oh wait do you not have a panel at all?
<Finnish> I have a panel at the bottom screen, there is clock etc
<maco> Finnish: and you want to make the panel show the list of open windows?
<maco> Finnish: oh wait...is kwin running?
<maco> you said alt+tab isnt working. sounds like youre describing not having a window manager running at all
<Finnish> I don't know if it's running..
<maco> Finnish: can you open a terminal?
<Finnish> How?
<maco> Finnish: can you reach the menu?
<Finnish> Yeah
<maco> its called konsole
<maco> just type it in the search thingy
<maco> then in there run "ps -ef | grep kwin | grep -v grep"
<maco> and if it doesnt come back with anything, run "kwin" in the terminal
<Finnish> How do I minimize window?
<lucas_> maco, i cant read the error but i still want to reconfigure all pacakges
<maco> Finnish: without a window manager, you cant. copy down what i just said. if it doesnt work you can get back out of the terminal with ctrl+d or by typing "exit"
<maco> lucas_: really, you should only reconfigure one package at a time
<lucas_> maco, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/330020/
<lucas_> maco, i want to do them all
<maco> lucas_: doing "-a" means theres no way to tell which package is spitting out that error. too bad.
<maco> also, the error is trying to tell you that youre not supposed to reconfigure it manuallyu
<maco> im not going to help you break your system. sorry.
<lucas_> maco, have u checked pastebin?
<maco> yes i just read it
<maco> thats why i said the -a is blocking it from telling you which package is doing it
<lucas_> how is it posible, i used to do it very well and now its telling me some stupid error
<lucas_> ill havae to reinstall my whole system!
<shicmap> Hey I just installed Kubuntu on my macbook pro and the keyboard setting is off now. If I want to type ?, I got É instead. Does anyone know what to do?
<maco> shicmap: in the kickoff menu go to system settings, and in there choose regional
<maco> there's a keyboard setup part to choose the right layout
<Roasted> hey guys - I have kubuntu on my desktop with samba loaded. I can hit it fine on my mac and windows operating systems. But my kubuntu laptop cannot see it. Why?
<shicmap> maco: it still doesn't fix  my weird keyboard settings. I cannot type curly brackets now.
<maco> shicmap: there should be a few options for which layout to use
<Muffinx> Hello everyone.  I'm running Kubuntu 9.10 and I'm trying to find the package kdevelop-doc, as well as the KDE API documentation to access in KDevelop.  Tried a couple of times in KPackageKit and haven't been able to find it.  Would it be in a non-default repository?
<maco> Muffinx: kdevelop-doc doesnt exist in 9.10 according to apt
<Muffinx> Hmm ... that's odd.  As it stands, KDevelop doesn't have any documentation, at least can't access it.  Everything I've googled points toward kdevelop-doc, and I've seen mention of it in previous versions.  Not quite sure where to go from here.
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> hope all is ok.
<eagles0513875> i need to compile somethign with imake or xmkmf does that exist in kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> if not what can i do to achieve the same purpose as imake does
<ubunturos> eagles0513875: try apt-cache search imake -- if You get 'read-able' results, install it
<eagles0513875> will try again but if i remember when i did this yesterday nothign surfaced
<eagles0513875> only 2 things that come up are xutils-dev and cernlib-base-dev
<ubunturos> eagles0513875: which may mean that the repos do not have it.
<ubunturos> eagles0513875: I haven't heard about imake as well.
<eagles0513875> looking on google it doesnt seem to turn up anythign either :(
<eagles0513875> unless its specific to rpm distros
<ubunturos> oh, surprising. Try Yahoo! ;)
<eagles0513875> which it seems is the case
<eagles0513875> will setup a centos a vm and give it a whirl
<tsimpson> eagles0513875: imake is extinct
<eagles0513875> ok :(
<eagles0513875> then have to use the work around for this then
<luux> HI!!
<eagles0513875> !hi | luux
<ubottu> luux: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<luux> I summon the kubuntu geekers!!
<tsimpson> eagles0513875: it may still be in xutils-dev, but not sure how maintained it is now
<luux> how can I change the video driver from nvidiafb to nvidia-agp?
<tsimpson> (imake is part of X11)
<eagles0513875> tsimpson: ok will give it a shot
<eagles0513875> tsimpson: ahhh ok i didnt know as imake i never heard of before.
<luux> oh i need the nvidia driver ??
<muesli> good morning, short question i got: is 9.10's k3b supporting bluray burning?
<OxDeadC0de> luux jocket should make that fairly easy
<OxDeadC0de> jockey*
<luux> where's that at?
<OxDeadC0de> luux should already be on your system somewhere, open a terminal, type"jocket" and hit tab twice
<OxDeadC0de> muesli the question is "Does cdrecord support blue ray" since most all linux burning software uses cdrecord to work
<maco> jockey not jocket
<OxDeadC0de> hence the correction I made
<OxDeadC0de> oh, damnit, nvr mind I'm stupid
<maco> hehe you did it twice
<luux> says no drivers available
<maco> also, no swearing
<OxDeadC0de> I just realized, it must be this flu
<muesli> OxDeadC0de: i thought cdrecord does support since a while, but k3b's gui wasn't prepared whatsoever
<muesli> OxDeadC0de: e.g. not allowing to compose discs > 9.3gb
<noaXess> how to get my iphone working in my karmic so i can transfer images.. i had that on another machine.. but don't know how.. :)
<luux> I want to use the nv driver
<luux> is the nvidia blob included with the LiveCD?
<noaXess> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<OxDeadC0de> luux then open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver line to driver="nv" or w/e
<noaXess> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<ioa> games on kununtu
<luux> ROFL, I don't have a xorg.conf
<maco> ioa: you can install kdegames package
<luux> I wish it was that easier
<ioa> maco: i'll do :)
<luux> is there a xorg.conf anywhere in the system? how on earth starts X?
<OxDeadC0de> ioa and if you like fps, sauerbraten and warsow
<OxDeadC0de> locate xorg.conf
<OxDeadC0de> and xorg doesn't really "need" it, it can auto-detect all settings from it
<luux> well is clearly not detecting the nvidia geforce 6700
<ioa> OxDeadC0de: i want to play adventure games, can you recommend?
<luux> sorry 6100
<luux> so in case there's no xorg.conf what am I spose to do?
<mudtub> ioa: try "beneath a steel sky"
<luux> is there a way to generate it from the current settings?
<luux> then I can change to nv?
<tsimpson> luux: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rork> ioa: warzone (rts) and warsow (fps) are in the repository, other games like unreal tournament and neverwinter nights have native linux installers too
<ioa> mudtub: i tried it.
<tsimpson> luux: it should be there if you have X
<maco> tsimpson: no, not necessarily
<OxDeadC0de> don't forget bzflag
<tsimpson> a basic one should be created
<tsimpson> afaik
<maco> nope
<maco> not in 9.10 at least, dont think 9.04 either
<tsimpson> yuck
<luux> it's   not
<luux> I swear
<maco> dexconf could make one on 9.04
<maco> didnt work for me when i tried it on 9.10 though
<maco> (its deprecated so being broken != surprise)
<d9500> luux, pardon me for asking, since i came into the channel mid-way through your question, but what're you trying to do? generate an xorg.conf? what card are you using (nvidia 6100, right?), and what driver?
<OxDeadC0de> luxx see #7 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260518
<OxDeadC0de> luux even* ^^
<luux> d9500: well, I installed kubuntu onto the harddrive through qemu-kvm. Then I moved the hard drive on the real box. But X is stuck with nivdiafb and at resolution of 800x600. kde setting doesn't show anyother available res. Well yes but lower than 800x600. Normally that can be change through /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but it just happens that I don't have a xorg.conf at all.
<luux> dpkg reconfigure xorg-server didn't work either
<maco> 1. thats not the command
<luux> jockey-kde is completely empty
<OxDeadC0de> [02:00:49] <OxDeadC0de> luxx see #7 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260518
<maco> 2. that command hasnt done squat in a long while
<luux> lol
<luux> just trying random stuff in desperation
<OxDeadC0de> sudo Xorg -configure
<d9500> luux, open kpackage or synaptic (whichever you use) and check if nvidia-glx shows as installed. if it does, then you should try dropping to terminal and use the command nvidia-xconfig.
<d9500> or Xorg -configure if nivida's driver isn't installed.
<d9500> luux, note that either of those has to be run from a terminal, without X running, you can't just use a terminal emulator like konsole
<luux> why is no longer created??
<d9500> luux, X server doesn't really need it any more if you are using in-kernel driver, and don't have a fancy monitor setup.
<tsimpson> because X is moving towards auto-detecting hardware capabilities
<d9500> if you're using binary drivers (nivida or fglrx) or trying to do a multi-monitor config, you might need the xorg.conf
 * luux shudders at the thought.
<d9500> nvidia*
<luux> gawd, that's   a hell'uv ambitious task
<luux> a lot of ppl got issues with synaptics and what not
<d9500> luux, true, but while seasoned *nix users might appreciate the flexibility that tweaking a hundred different options in xorg.conf gives them, new users would probably prefer autodetection, at least if it works for most people. and being newbie-friendly is the direction that some distros, the buntus specifically, are going.
<d9500> and personally, I think it's about time, but that's another discussion, maybe for offtopic
<antonio_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bazhang> !it | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<luux> d9500: lol true
<luux> anyhoo, got it :)
<d9500> luux, so it worked?
<giuseppe_> hi, can you help me with microphone? I'm not able to listen to it
<giuseppe_> anyone can help me?
<tsimpson> giuseppe_: all I can suggest is that you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<giuseppe_> tsimpson: thanks but I already read many of them. My problem is that qhen I speak @ microphone I don't listen to anything
<giuseppe_> tsimpson: I already checked volume preferences and so on
<luux> d9500: of course, a bit rough round the edges but workable  :)
<luux> considering that I installed kubuntu from qemu-kvm on an external drive the moved it to a real box :D
<luux> now I will attempt at transfering 100GB music
<d9500> luux, i hope you mean from the external drive and not from ubuntu one cloud storage...the latter would take a loooonnnnnggg time over a regular internet connection :)
<luux> the music is local
<luux> over a crappy 100MB ethernet.
<luux> how to start ssh    on kubuntu?? there's no /etc/init.d/sshd :(
<tsimpson> luux: install it first
<tsimpson> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<luux> is it included in the LiveCD?
<luux> oh man... is not installed by default :(
<tsimpson> no daemons are
<Tm_T> luux: you can install packages to live session too
<giuseppe_> tsimpson: if I use audacity and try to register my voice it happens that I can listen to my recorded voice but I'm not able to listen to my voice directly (live)
<tsimpson> I don't know much about sound issues, mine just works
<Quintasan> tsimpson: do you have a motherboard integrated sound card?
<tsimpson> yes, intel based
<Quintasan> are you able to listen audio from two different sources at once?
<Tm_T> giuseppe_: you mean you cannot hear your voice live in Audacity?
<Quintasan> tsimpson: I mean eg. playing music from amarok and video from Youtube?
<giuseppe_> Tm_T: yes correctly
<Tm_T> giuseppe_: does Audacity have option related to this?
<tsimpson> Quintasan: yep
<robin0800> tsimpson: install pulse sound server
<Quintasan> :/
<giuseppe_> tsimpson: how can I do it?
<tsimpson> robin0800: no, I don't want to break it
<Quintasan> tsimpson: mind pasting me the output of -> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec  ?
<giuseppe_> Tm_T: well I don't know. do you know where can I find it?
<luux> na, is there a pretend option for apt-get? I want to see all deps for openssh-server
<Tm_T> giuseppe_: sorry no, but I assume there is one somewhere
<robin0800> tsimpson: its in ubuntu by default but not kde
<giuseppe_> tsimpson: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<giuseppe_> cat: /proc/asound/card0/codec#*: No such file or directory
<tsimpson> robin0800: if I installed pulse audio, it'd break
<Tm_T> luux: apt-get --help says:  -s  No-act. Perform ordering simulation
<maco> luux: -S
<maco> er ok or what Tm_T said
<maco> oops
<tsimpson> Quintasan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/330110/
<maco> i think i go to bed now
<maco> its 5am and people are asking audio questions about kubuntu
<Tm_T> maco: good night (:
<Quintasan> tsimpson: thanks, seems you have a different catd but damn, it's a shame it doesn't work for me
<maco> i can handle ubuntu audio questions a littl bit when awake, but not kubuntu ones
<Quintasan> Amarok grabs the soundcard and I have to quit everything to play Stepmania :/
<giuseppe_> tsimpson: any idea?
<tsimpson> giuseppe_: sorry, I don't know
<giuseppe_> tsimpson: ok,< thank a lot on any case
<giuseppe_> :)
<yang__> anybody want to help me with sound issue?
<maco> ill be around again in like 10hr. i'll be willing to poke audio some more then. for now: sleep!
<luux> is there a  CD with extra packages?
<luux> the thing is the box isn't connected to the net
<maco> luux: you can buy DVDs of the repos from various places online
<luux> oO
<luux> dude...
<luux> I aint pay for nuthin
<simion314> hi, is it posible to make kwin cube beheive like compiz cube? i set ctrl+alt+left/right to Switch one desktop to the left/right but them work only when i activate the cube with ctrl+f11
<Tm_T> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Tm_T> luux: see above
<eagles0513875> tsimpson: ya the xutils-dev pkg has imake but now im having compilation issues :(
<gazra> Hello, I have big problems with digikam!!!
<BlouBlou> !ask | gazra
<ubottu> gazra: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gazra> It just doesn't work, every time I try to download the fotos from my camera it crashes!
<gazra> Does anybody know how to solve this?
<BlouBlou> gazra: try opening it via konsole and paste error in pastebin
<Mamarok> gazra: which version of KDE do you have?
<Mamarok> works fine with KDE 4.3.3
<gazra> Mamarok: Kubuntu 9.10 default
<gazra> 4.3.2
<gazra> Mamarok: How can I upgrade to 4.3.3?
<Mamarok> which is 4.3.3, so it should work. How do you connect your camera?
<BlouBlou> 4.3.2 is 4.3.3?
<Mamarok> sorry, my bad:
<BlouBlou> ah okay :P
<Mamarok> gazra: see the topic of the channel, there is PPA for 4.3.3
<Mamarok> but it could be the connection, how do you connect your camera?
<gazra> Mamarok: Thanks!! I'll try 4.3.3 out!
<gordonsliman> c est koi ce truk la owww
<gordonsliman> ???
<Mamarok> !fr | gordonsliman
<ubottu> gordonsliman: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jozefk> will it always remain free?
<verisq> yo
<verisq> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Tm_T> jozefk: it?
<jozefk> ubuntu/kubuntu
<eagles0513875> jozefk: thats what open source is
<jozefk> SuSE isn't free anymore for example. same with redhat
<Tm_T> jozefk: they never were free I think
<jozefk> maybe ubuntu someday as well
<jozefk> SuSE were free
<Tm_T> jozefk: and no, Ubuntu will always be free
<jozefk> shall I go for xubuntu, kubuntu or only ubuntu?
<Tm_T> jozefk: whichever interest you most, they all are the same, just different _default_ set of applications
<Tm_T> you can mix and match freely too
<jozefk> since I start using Linux many years ago I used KDE. but never tried X/K/Ubuntu
<Tm_T> jozefk: then install Kubuntu and install GNOME- and other packages which you like to see and try (:
<jozefk> many other distros has only one default DE/WM
<jozefk> but ubuntu have them three :) so I'm confused
<Tm_T> jozefk: more than three actually...
<jozefk> your suggestion is Kubuntu? ok
<Tm_T> yes if you're more familiar with KDE-land
<jozefk> i see almost all people use Ubuntu
<Tm_T> jozefk: to make it simple: Kubuntu is Ubuntu (:
<jozefk> how about that applications, can I have Gimp, Inkscape, Scribus and things like that in Xubuntu as well?
<Tm_T> jozefk: ofcourse
<jozefk> maybe I'll try Xubuntu first and see if it suites my needs, if not, i can always add KDE or something.
<jozefk> more than three actually? what else I can have?
<Tm_T> jozefk: LXDE atleast
<jozefk> e17?
<jozefk> no
<jozefk> or maybe yes. I'll google
<Tm_T> jozefk: LXDE is Openbox with panel and tools
<Tm_T> jozefk: also there's good old WMaker
<jozefk> i should like to try e17
<Tm_T> jozefk: unfortunately E17 is still alpha/pre-alpha of some sort, though have some "more stable" parts I believe
<jozefk> how about this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-e17-enlightenment-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<Tm_T> jozefk: at your own risk, as Ubuntu (that means our community) cannot support it yet
<jozefk> i see. i'll just foget about it and to go for xfce
<bdgraue> jozefk: u know that this entry is from June 9, 2007? VERY old
<jozefk> Tm_T, how long you are using kubuntu?
<Tm_T> jozefk: hmm, Ubuntu/Kubuntu now almost 5 years I think
<jozefk> did you ever try any other distro
<jozefk> ?
<Tm_T> jozefk: plenty
<jozefk> like what for example?
<Tm_T> Debian, Fedora, opensuse, knoppix, dsl to name a few, but really this is not support discussion anymore, so feel free to join #kubuntu-offtopic if you like to continue this chat (:
<jozefk> you are on that channel too?
<Tm_T> yes
<aruna> I have a problem in accessing Wifi in my newly installed kubuntu over my ubuntu.. i can access internet on ubuntu but when i install kubuntu i am unable to access internet. can any one help me.
<aruna> Any one to help]
<robin0800> aruna: details?
<robin0800> aruna: wicd or kppp if I knew what type of wireless you have
<aruna> i use Dlink
<aruna> but i can use this in ubuntu verywell
<aruna> i cant access in kubuntu
<robin0800> aruna: and how is it connected
<aruna> i went to VPn connection and configured in Wireless tab
<aruna> i tried the same in kubuntu but when i type the password. it again asking the same window again.
<drtka> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 and I have problem with installing wireless card driver with ndiswrapper. Installation was successful, but device is not ready. What can I do with this?
<robin0800> aruna: not sure vpn works in kde
<aruna> drtka, check user privilage..the connection to intenret and connection to wireles may be unchecked
<Tm_T> aruna: I recommend to use gnomes nm-applet until KDE 4.4
<aruna> robin0800, is there any other tool is there to connect to wiresles in kubuntu ?
<drtka> aruna: where can I find it?
<Tm_T> aruna: see what I said above (:
<aruna> drtka, go to ssystem  users
<robin0800> aruna: try bwicd but it will uninstall gnome nm
<aruna> tm_t , gnomes nm-applet until KDE 4.4  not sure what version i have the kubunut :(
<Tm_T> aruna: you have 4.3
<Tm_T> aruna: if you are on Karmic that is
<aruna> tm_t, i installed kubuntu using software update
<aruna> synaptic
<Tm_T> aruna: you propably have 4.3 then yes
<aruna> how can i check it ??? i run update ?
<Tm_T> aruna: open some KDE application, open help menu and select "about KDE"
<aruna> hmmm  i need to logout now then lol
<Tm_T> aruna: no you don't
<robin0800> aruna: no kde apps in gnome?
<Tm_T> aruna: you can run KDE apps in GNOME too, also you can use terminal, just enter "kwin --version" and see what KDE version it claims to have (:
<aruna> ook i run... KSnapshot and went to help about kde it says ....  4.3.2
<robin0800> aruna: thats right
<aruna> robin0800,Tm_T, what to do now :(  now its new version then1
<robin0800> aruna: don't think 4.4 is out yet
<Tm_T> it is not
<Tm_T> aruna: yes you have new KDE (well there's just a bit newer available but that's not relevant)
<aruna> robin0800,Tm_T,  hmm but cant kubuntu use ubuntu settings !?
<Tm_T> aruna: anyway, yes, you can close knetworkmanager in KDE and then launch nm-applet in there
<Tm_T> aruna: then, use it for now, as it has better VPN support right now
<aruna> nm-applet ??
<aruna>  i am new to kubuntu and ubuntu :(
<Tm_T> aruna: nm-applet is networkmanager tool you use in GNOME
<aruna> you mean i run nm-applet in kubuntu !
<Tm_T> aruna: yes
<aruna> oook
<aruna> let me login into kubuntu then
<Tm_T> aruna: just close knetworkmanager in KDE, and rightclick on desktop, "run command" and enter nm-applet
<aruna> how to close knetworkmanager  ?
<aruna> you mean the vpn network configuring ?
<Tm_T> aruna: no, whole knetworkmanager
<aruna> robin0800,tm_T, can i add you to my friends list ?
<Tm_T> aruna: what friend list?
<robin0800> aruna: it might be easier to uninstall it
<Tm_T> robin0800: no
<aruna> if i uninstall.. will it affect ubuntu ?
<robin0800> aruna: no
<Tm_T> aruna: no, but closing knetworkmanager should be simply rightclicking the icon and selecting quit
<aruna> oook
<aruna> i wil try now :)
<navin> hi,i am not able to use my bluetooth device. i updated bluetooth software package,rebooted the system and when i m trying to use it,error occurs saying registry failed.can anyone help.
<drtka> can sb help me with installing driver in ndiswrapper?
<aruna> Its working !!! :)
<aruna> i just deleted the setting and created a new connection and its working.. i am in Kubuntu accessing net :)
<BRICK_> i was wondering if there's a program that would enable users to configure their touchpad graphicly ( features such as multitouch and all that stuff )
<BRICK_> for KDE of course
<BRICK_> anyone ? :)
<Mamarok> BRICK_: sorry, I don't really understand what you mean by graphically
<Mamarok> not all touchpads support multitouch, might also depend on Qt 4.6 for some features
<BRICK_> Mamarok: thank you for your answer, i mean not using konsole ^^
<Mamarok> well, in the systemsettings maybe?
<BRICK_> Mamarok: depend on Qt 4.6 ?
<aruna> Can i have a system try as a Project looking glass type ? any theme like that  ?
<Mamarok> well, multitouch is rather new, I guess you need appropriate libraries for that, don't know if those are already available in Qt 4.5
<robin0800> aruna: glassify I think
<Mamarok> aruna: have a look at http://kde-looks.org, but keep in mind that those are 3rd-party apps, not supported by us
<aruna> or can i try Project LookingGlass ?
<aruna> or cani have a theme like Windows 7 ?
<BRICK_> Mamarok: i thought it rather depended on Synaptics driver ( for those who have a Synaptics touchpad of course )
<Mamarok> aruna: there is a liveCD available for LookingGlass, it should run on Linux, provided you have the latest Java version
<Mamarok> BRICK_: well, did you check the Mouse settings in the system settings?
<BRICK_> yes i did
<Mamarok> on my Thinkpad the touchpad functions work by default with Karmic
<Mamarok> I had nothing to configure
<BRICK_> well, i wasn't clear on this point
<BRICK_> i'm not looking for configuring my touchpad in order to have multitouch
<BRICK_> i was wondering if such a program exists in order to developp it, if it doesn't
<Mamarok> aruna: why do you want a Windows 7 theme if ou can have the Kwin Desktop effects? Did you at least try these?
<aruna> no
<Mamarok> BRICK_: well, I don't know, you might have to google around I guess
<aruna> What is that ! lol
<BRICK_> Mamarok: i googled it, so i guess there's not, thanks for helping :)
<aruna> mamarok, how to install it
<Mamarok> aruna: well, systemsettings -> Desktop
<Mamarok> activate the Desktop functions you want to try out
<Mamarok> you can find those in the "All Effects" tab, and of course you need to have compositing enabled
<aruna> mamarok, woow thank you :)
<aruna> can i change the task bar like Sub Project Lookingglass ? and all opened applicaiton like  docks !
<lovre> hi all. i tried to install dansguardian, but i have problem opening some local webpages with it, says that its unknown encoding or something. Anyway, i was wondering if there was any simeple filter program with GUI that i could use for web filtering?
<aruna> Mamarok, i enabled the desktop cube how to see the cube ?
<Mamarok> aruna: there are shortcuts to toggle, check the settings
<Mamarok> it's Ctrl+F11 in my case
<Mamarok> then move with the arrows, and Enter if you want to use the cube side you have in front of you
<Peace-> Hi guys :)
<Peace-> peace and love
<Peace-> xD
<brmassa> guys, i installed SAMBA and all KDE apss are working fine using "smb://winpc". But command lines dont understand such "smb://", what should i do?
<aruna> how  to open  the terminal in Kubuntu ?
<bazhang> alt f2 konsole ?
<simion314> Alt+F2 and type konsole
<aruna> thank you :)
<Rassilon> Hello Everyone. I have installed the KDE addon for Ubuntu but don't like it, how do i ununstall it , I can't find it listed in the "Ubuntu Software Center"
<upgrayedd> \help
<upgrayedd> help
<upgrayedd> hlp
<upgrayedd> how do i do stuff???
<naruto_> oiiii
<bazhang> upgrayedd, clarify; what stuff
<upgrayedd> ¿<><
<upgrayedd> fishin lol ^-^
<bazhang> upgrayedd, did you have an actual question?
<upgrayedd> yeah, how do you get games on ubuntu???
<Rassilon> OK, I guess no one knows or has had to do it... Thanks anyway...
<bazhang> !games | upgrayedd
<ubottu> upgrayedd: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<upgrayedd> ok, tanks then
<bazhang> Rassilon, kde addon? as in kubuntu-desktop ?
<Rassilon> Yes bazhang, sorry for being vague...
<bazhang> !puregnome | Rassilon
<ubottu> Rassilon: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Rassilon> in progress, freeing up 354 Mb of HDD space... so it's doing something...
<Rassilon> Hmm, looks like it's finished, I guess I'll find out the next time I boot up.. I got a list of Packages that were automatically installed and are no longer required, so I guess I'll execute the command that it suggests? 'apt-get autoremove'
<bazhang> Rassilon, right, then choose gnome in  sessions after you logout and log backin
<Rassilon> I got the following error when I tried to remove the unused software  E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<bazhang> Rassilon, is the previous process finished? if so did you close other instances of apt, and then use sudo with apt-get autoremove command
<Rassilon> I'm in gnome at the moment - BTW, how do I highlight the name of the person I am chatting with, the messages I am getting from baghang and ubottu are in red?
<Rassilon> apt?
<bazhang> Rassilon, type three letters or so then hit the tab key
<bazhang> Rassilon, try using sudo
<bazhang> sudo apt-get autoremove
<bazhang> no my nickname baz <tabkey>
<bradpitt> !resetpanels > bradpitt
<ubottu> bradpitt, please see my private message
<Rassilon> bazhang: Ah! Thanks... It's removing another 231Mb of files...
<bazhang> Rassilon, you're welcome
<RolandSpeirs> Hi all
<Rassilon> bazhang: It's removed a lot of files, then Processed Triggers and I have no error messages.. Does this sound right? I guess I'll find out the next time I try to boot and see if it does.
<bazhang> Rassilon, sounds correct
<Rassilon> bazhang: Thanks for your help! I guess all I had to do was to ask the right question. I'm only fairly new to Linux and am slowly converting myself (And others) over to it. I'm still 8:2 Win:Lin and am hoping to move over faster now that I have a better understanding and a ADSL connection.
<Rassilon> ubottu: Thanks to you as well for your help..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html Rassilon here is a pretty good guide
<Rassilon> bazhang: Thanks again, I've downloaded it and will read it over the next few days. I didn't realise that ubottu was a bot because of the message it sent to me before about removing the KDE desktop. LOL
<bazhang> Rassilon, good luck :)
<Rassilon> bazhang: have a good night/day/morning wherever you are. It's 0:45 here and I'm about to get ready for bed... All the best...
<newbie> hi
<_daniel82_> Hello. Can anyone tell me where to get a list of the kernelpatches (K)Ubuntu applys to it's kernels? Or maybe even better tell if there are any performance-patches I definatly would like to have? I ask because I have to use a Vanillakernel in order to avoid a soundproblem in the Ubuntkernel.
<newbie> dunno, i just installed ubuntu and need help myself
<newbie> never used it before
<Walex> _daniel82_: use 'kpkg' to build yourself a custom kernel from a Ubuntu base. Or just look at the contents of the kernel source package
<newbie> can anyone help me in setting up vpn on ubuntu?
<newbie> itshidden.com is free vpn that i want to use
<newbie> also i'd like a recommedation on what firewall to use and if possible how to use firewall on ubuntu.
<newbie> :)
<newbie> hi, am i connected properly to this irc?
<seicherlbob> hi! top tells me, that 99% of my cpu are waiting for external operations... how can i check what processes are blocking  my cpu?
<fran> hello
<shadeslayer> seicherlbob: top in a konsole
<seicherlbob> shadeslayer: i have top in a console
<newbie> hi, am i connected to this irc properly?
<shadeslayer> seicherlbob: the top most process is the most cpu consuming
<Guest43013> @newbie.. i think so.. you are connected properly!
<shadeslayer> newbie: yeah we hear you loud and clear :)
<newbie> ok, i was just asking for some help for the past few minutes. i didn't get a reply so i thought maybe not connected.
<seicherlbob> shadeslayer: it says 0.3 % but the allover stats say "99% wa"... and the system is extremely slow
<newbie> can anyone help me in setting up vpn on ubuntu?
<newbie> itshidden.com is free vpn that i want to use
<shadeslayer> !vpn | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<c3l> How do I edit the grub boot list? /boot/grub/menu.lst does not exist!
<franarza> i've got a simple problem with GRUB2.. i can't make it load default kernel.. i've edited grub.cfg.. update-grub on terminal but it just doesnt load my default options..
<shadeslayer> seicherlbob: hmm... press ctrl+esc and youll get a process manager,see whats eating your cpu there
<seicherlbob> shadeslayer: i have no X there
<seicherlbob> shadeslayer: ssh only
<shadeslayer> oh...
<franarza> @c3l if you're using GRUB2 the new menu.lst is automatically geneated by the command update-grub and it's called grub.cfg, located in /boot/grub.d/grub.cfg
<shadeslayer> seicherlbob: hmmm... no idea then,sorry
<franarza> i do not recommend to edit that file manually.. you can edit GRUB2 properties by editing /etc/default/grub file, and using the command sudo update-grub to generate the new grub.cfg :)
<c3l> franarza, still thats not where you edit the order of boot alternatives
<BluesKaj> franarza, the symbol @ won't highlight the nick on irc , just type the nick , highlighting is enabled by default on irc
<franarza> BluesKaj thanks!
<BluesKaj> np
<franarza> c3l what do you want to edit?
<franarza> BluesKaj can you help me with a little problem i have?
<shadeslayer> franarza: just state the problem :)
<BluesKaj> !grub2 | c3l
<ubottu> c3l: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<franarza> i want GRUB2 to start automatically, hidding the grub menu.. in the grub file it's setted up like that.. but it just doesn't work..
<datenshi> franarza: sudo update-grub2. done?
<shadeslayer> franarza: yeah,you need to update the MBR
<c3l> franarza, the /boot/grub/grub.cfg tells me not to edit it. so where do I edit the order  of the boot alternative list?
<shadeslayer> c3l: /etc/default/grub.cfg
<c3l> shadeslayer, that file does not exist!
<franarza> datensh: yes, already did
<shadeslayer> c3l: /etc/default/grub
<franarza> c3l: that's the file you must edit if you want to change something.. but if you use update-grub command every change will be deleted.. and overwrited by the new grub.cfg
<c3l> shadeslayer, cheched that file, it does not contain the list of boot alternatives
<chuckf> Hi All. I think I am missing something. i've tried two things to change the default browser in Kubuntu from Konqueror to Firefox but they don't seem to work. Is this possible to do?
<c3l> checked*
<franarza> c3l editing /boot/grub.d/grub.cfg is what you have to do.. but i strongly do not recommend it.. unless you're an experienced user..
<shadeslayer> c3l: yeah,the boot alternatives are done by os-prober
<shadeslayer> c3l: you cant actually change the way the list is presented i think
<Navarre> hi
<franarza> shadeslayer update de MBR?
<Navarre> afhshshgsgdg
<c3l> i decided to edit the /boot/grub/grub.cfg and it worked, even though the file told me not to edit it :)
<shadeslayer> franarza: yeah,sudo update-grub
<franarza> c3l it's just a warn.. if you want to edit it, you're free to do it at your own risk
<shadowhywind> Hay all, i recently found a how-to online on customizing my konsole prompt (adding color/usefull info). However When I log in via a terminal all text is garbarged, any ideas?
<franarza> shadeslayer i already did that.. but still doesn work..
<shadeslayer> franarza: you edited which file?
<c3l> franarza, what might possibly go wrong? im just editing the order of the boot alternatives
<BluesKaj> c3l, are you still having dual boot porbs
<BluesKaj> probs
<franarza> shadeslayer i edited etc/default/grub file..
<shadeslayer> c3l: the list will be back to its original version whenever a new kernel is found
<c3l> shadeslayer, so i just have to update my changes when the kernel updates, not that hard.. =)
<franarza> c3l nothing.. but as shadeslayer said.. it will be back to its original version whenever a new kernel or a MBR update comand..
<shadeslayer> c3l: yo
<franarza> c3l if you use update-grub command, you have to edit again the grub.cfg file..
<BluesKaj> c3l, when checking the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 page , scroll down to the heading "Dual-booting" and do the commands there for dual boot problems
<franarza> BluesKaj can you help me with my booting "problem"
<Newbie> hi, i've added vpn connection to network manager, but it doesn't connect to the vpn.
<BluesKaj> just state your prob franarza. if not me then someone else will
<Newbie> the vpn address is vpn.itshidden.com
<franarza> BluesKaj i've already did that.. but noone can hel me..
<Newbie> the vpn is supposed to be compatible with linux.
<BluesKaj> franarza, updating-grub is just that , no need to edit afterwards
<BluesKaj> franarza, you edit grub , then you update-grub , not the reverse
<franarza> BluesKaj  look, i've edited my /etc/default/grub file, to make it boot the default kernel after 0 seconds. but it doesn't boot it.. it just hangs there until i press enter manually..
<BluesKaj> it needs a value greater than 0 , try 1
<franarza> BluesKaji do know that after editing the file i have to update-grub.. and did this that way, but my modification still doesnt work..
<franarza> BluesKaj i've already tried that..
<franarza> i want to hide grub menu..
<c3l> when I click get new themes I get an error: "there was an error loading data providers" how do I fix it?
<franarza> c3l you have an active internet connection?
<c3l> franarza, yes
<c3l> or
<c3l> oh,  it seems to have gone buggy
<c3l> thx ;P
<franarza> c3l no problem :)
<BluesKaj> franarza, you edit the 'timeout' not the "GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<franarza> BluesKaj  i've edited both lines.. seted GRUB_default=1 to load the first kernel, and setted up GRUB_TIMEOUT=0  and =1 but it just doesn't work..
<BluesKaj> franarza, GRUB_TIMEOUT="X", X = time in secs
<franarza> i've been two days trying so i've tried a lot of stuff.. :) thanks anyway BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> leave "GRUB_DEFAULT=0", franarza
<crischan> hi, i am puzzled as to which combination of phonon and pulseaudio will work with skype (9.10). i want to channel amarok trough the rear speakers and sykpe trough the front speakers. but using phonon, sykpe seems to be blocked by amarok?
<crischan> do i need pulseaudio for skype? but then i don't seem to channel to rear and front speakers
<franarza> BluesKaj GRUB_DEFAULT is 0.. it's the timeout, or the hidding timeout what i cant edit..
<BluesKaj> franarza, after editing , do the grub-update
<franarza> BluesKaj i did that every time i've edited the file..
<franarza> BluesKaj thx man, i apretiate your time :)
<c3l> is compositing installed by default? or compiz, want the cube =
<franarza> c3l on preferences, in desktop you can turn on or of any effect :)
<BluesKaj> hidden timetimeout should be  #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Sognatore> hi I have a problem
<Sognatore> I have kubuntu 9.10
<Sognatore> and firefox 3.5.5
<Sognatore> sometimes when I'm watching a video on youtube the screen where the video is shown becomes grey... what's appen?
<crischan> sognatore: ist that 64 bit?
<Sognatore> yes 64bit version
<shadeslayer> Sognatore: its probably loading the flash plugin,ive experienced it many times,just hit reload or use a different browser,like rekonq or arora
<Sognatore> on a laptop
<crischan> on my 64 bit box the npviewer plugins dies every so often, leaving a grey box
<BluesKaj> franarza, btw if you are dual booting , then you will have to choose the selection with the arrow and enter keys
<shadeslayer> (flash+linux!=good_combo) :P
<Sognatore> is it a flash plug in problem or browser problem?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: btw do you know if there are extra plugins available for krunner?
<shadeslayer> Sognatore: flash problem
<Sognatore> so, i think that nothing change if I'll use another browser
<franarza> BluesKaj no.. i'm using only linux kernel boot..
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, there are addons , if that' what you mean
<franarza> Sognatore.. i'm using konqueror.. and i never had any trouble with youtub
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: apart from the ones in the repos?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, sry , dunno
<Sognatore> ok. I'll try konqueror... but another question... which browser are better konqueror or firefox?
<Sognatore> and which is faster?
<piotr93w> I think better is Firefox and faster. I`m using it for 3 years.
<CyberSix> midori and arora
<franarza> Sognatore that's a very personal question.. i've used firefox so long.. and have customized it many ways.. now i'm using konqueror because i'm new at KDE and want to try it's awarded apps..
<franarza> Sognatore i'm using konqueror for 3 or 4 weeks and never had any problem with it.. i really like it, and it may replace firefox if you want.. it's just a personal choice.. be free to choose :)
<piotr93w> And I using additionality Opera Browser. This is very useful when you are a student who very offen travel and who want to have own bookmarks everywhere. I`m speking now about Opera Link in which you can have your bookmarks on your Pc and your Mobile
<piotr93w> Sorry for my english. I`m from Poland and I`m learning english for 3 years
<Sognatore> thank you I'll use it. I've also replaced amsn with the better kmess :)
<franarza> Sognatore.. i strongly recommend emesene for msn protocol chat..
<franarza> Sognatore, it's lighter, cleaner, and really customizable :) btw, it's a national project from my country, ARGENTINA
<Sognatore> I don't know that program
<piotr93w> I`m too...
<franarza> Sognatore www.emesene.org
<piotr93w> Ok. I try it...
<piotr93w> *I`m going to try it. :)
<franarza> piotr93w jaja i was talking to sognatore, but if you wan to try it you're free to do that :) greetings from argentina!
<Sognatore> is there also in italian or english version?
<franarza> Sognatore, it's in english.. :S
<Sognatore> thanks
<franarza> Sognatore you're welcome
<kriss3d> Ehmm  when i have my network running WPA-PSK2 i cant connect to it at all. only when i run completely open network. Isnt iwlagn (4965AGN) working with wpa-psk ?
<Sognatore> thank you! I ve used kubuntu since 2 years but I've never come in this chat before
<franarza> Sognatore me either.. came in looking for some help.. i wasn't very lucky but its always nice to help somebody.. so i0m solving some peoples trouble.. as my knowledge lets me..
<BluesKaj> Sognatore, there's an Italian ubuntu chat at #ubuntu-it
<Sognatore> good ;)
<Sognatore> recently I have other problems... sometimes when I open programs (in this example thunderbird, open office calc and amarok) I've received the segmentation fault error...
<franarza> Sognatore sorry... can't help you there.. can you explain a little more your problem please?
<Sognatore> I don't know sometimes it's happen but i don't know why... I need to reboot the system and then it works fine
<Sognatore> thank you blueskaj i'm lookin also on it ;)
<franarza> sorry.. don't know how to solve it..
<BluesKaj> and franarza , there's also a spanish chat at #ubuntu-es :)
<BluesKaj> I'm not trying to get rid of anyone , just for your info
<franarza> Thanks BluesKaj i'm kinda new at IRC chats.. i don't know how to connect to other channels..
<kriss3d> thats easy
<kriss3d> type /join #channelname
<franarza> thx kriss3d :)
<BluesKaj> in the server box , if you can
<kriss3d> you can also from any other window within an IRC program
<kriss3d> Would anyone happen to know why i cant connect to a router with wifi running with wpa-psk ? but only if the network is open.  im using iwlagn driver
<Tm_T> kriss3d: sure but when typed in server window, nothing gets send to channel accidently
<kriss3d> Tm_T: thats true.. heh ive seen many people doing wrong identifys in the channels during my time as a sOP
<c3l> how do I install new fonts?
<BluesKaj> c3l, look around , but it's in kmenu /system settings/appearance
<BluesKaj> kmenu is your key to most on kubuntu
<Tm_T> c3l: actually in systemsettings, there's "font installer" or similar item in bottom row
<c3l> Tm_T, oh coolt
<c3l> is there a complete package for the closed source/other licenses for mp3/flas etc. similar to the one in ubunut?
<bazhang> kubuntu-restricted-extras c3l
<franarza> use the kubuntu restricted extras c3l
<franarza> to install fonts, download'em and install'em in /usr/share/fonts directory :)
<c3l> franarza, thanks. is there anything similar to ubuntu software center in kubuntu?
<franarza> c3l kpackagekit will solve your problem
<Tm_T> franarza: that your entioned font installing method is not good
<franarza> Tm_T why not?
<BluesKaj> franarza, it depends on his repositories in the sources.list , kpackagekit will only find packages in enabled repositories , or ones like medibuntu that have to be added toi the sources.list for legal reasons
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mdk66> hello :)
<Tm_T> franarza: it doesn't handle fonts.dir files
<franarza> Tm_T ooh i see.. well i'll not recommend it anymore.. THX
<Tm_T> franarza: also there's no reason to not use good utilities we already have in KDE desktop to handle it all nicely
<franarza> Tm_T btw.. do you know any of that tools to manage grub2 settings=
<franarza> ?
<Tm_T> franarza: sorry not really
<franarza> thx
<BluesKaj> franarza, you'll just have to settle for using the enter key
<MBSTO> wt... :P
<soul> hi,i would like to rever back to the default kde in kubuntu,how that can be done?
<shadeslayer> soul: just remove the .kde folder and logut and login back
<PhilRod> don't delete it, just move it!
<soul> sure
<c3l> ive installed compiz and compiz-setting-manager, will it work for kubuntu? or only ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> c3l: itll work in kubuntu as well
<c3l> nice thx
<c3l> shadeslayer, it doesnt seem to work. is nothing else needed?
<shadeslayer> c3l: um logging out and logging back in
<kriss3d> Am i the onlyone having problems with Kubuntu and WPA-PSK ?
<c3l> shadeslayer, oh :o wasnt nessecary in gnome, well thx
<shadeslayer> c3l: hehe,well its a bit different here :)
<c3l> I see =)
<c3l> still cant get it to work. more specifically i wan the cube :)
<soul> shadeslayer: removing .kde made the default theme of kubuntu,but what i need is the original theme of kde :),any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> kriss3d, network-manager ?
<kriss3d> BluesKaj: well i cant connect to my network when the router is set to use wpa-psk.. only when its completely open
<kriss3d> whats wrong ?
<kaddi> at what point can I assume that my bug report won't be considered anymore? I filed one half a year ago and have been updating it everytime I switched kernel, without any reaction..
<shadeslayer> soul: the default theme of KDE is the default theme of kubuntu
<BluesKaj> kriss3d, isn't there a passkey box on the wpa-psk option setting
<shadeslayer> soul: its something that the kubuntu devs cannot change :)
<shadeslayer> (or wont change,for a simple reason,the theme looks awesome!)
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: heard of raindrop,from mozilla labs?
<kriss3d> BluesKaj:  sure there is.. but it just wont connect to it
<soul> shadeslayer: yes i agree :),i know a theme when i got by installing kde in a plain gentoo
<kriss3d> it keeps waiting for authentication like a minute
<kriss3d> then it keeps asking me for the passphrase like 3-4 times though its the right one
<BluesKaj> kriss3d, which router do you have ?
<kriss3d> its a linksys
<bradpitt> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bradpitt> um, that is for gnome. any hints for kde? :)
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, if it's an experimental app , I stay away , the only bleeding edge stuff I fool with is kubuntu distros themselves
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hehe,well thanks anyways,i was just having a look if you knew about it
<BluesKaj> kriss3d, is it router modem combination or just a router connected to an outboard modem
<kriss3d> its just odd.. it works perfect in windows..
<robin0800> kriss3d: rebout rooter and reboot computer
<kriss3d> i tried that.. still wont work..
<kriss3d> i guess ill figure it out later then.. my gf dont want me to reset router again now
<bradpitt> hi guys, i messed up with kde panel, how can i reset it?
<BluesKaj> !wicd | kriss3d
<robin0800> kriss3d: try wep first then
<shadeslayer> bradpitt: um just add whatever widgets you need...
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | kriss3d
<kriss3d> yeah i thought id do that..
<ubottu> kriss3d: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<BluesKaj> kriss3d, try wicd , more stable mature and configurable than the default
<robin0800> kriss3d: knetworkmanager is a bit flaky
<BluesKaj> robin0800, you're being kind :)
<kriss3d> yeah ill try that.. how do i alter the language in OpenOffice ?? i need the application to be Danish instead of English
<robin0800> kriss3d: tools/options languages
<kriss3d> ty
<kriss3d> oh.. well thats the language of things in the office.. id just like the menus and such to be in danish..
<nonameNN> how do i uninstall ubuntu-desktop after kubuntu-desktop install?
<shadeslayer> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<shadeslayer> nonameNN: wait dont use that link,its obsolete
<shadeslayer> nonameNN: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<franarza> bradpitt add a new one.. :)
<nonameNN> shadeslayer: didnt work
<atasuke> alguien de españaa?
<peterbest> nop
<peterbest> c
<Pici> !es | atasuke
<ubottu> atasuke: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<peterbest> mira como configuraste el teclado
<peterbest> no me aparece la  eòe
<peterbest> ene
<peterbest> como
<shadeslayer> nonameNN: what didnt work?
<nonameNN> shadeslayer: the big command
<nonameNN> it says a package is broken
<shadeslayer> nonameNN: which one?
<peterbest> why
<nonameNN> libmagickcore2: Depende: libgraphviz4 (>= 2.20.0) pero no va a instalarse
<peterbest> ok
<shadeslayer> nonameNN: weird... idk what to do...
<shadeslayer> nonameNN: maybe you can install that stuff,then run the command?
<ubuntu> hello
<Benkinooby> hi
<Benkinooby> bye
<travian> ciao
<ubuntu> any one here fro help ?
<travian> #list
<travian> bye
<mime> hello! does anyone knows another power manager instead power devil for kubuntu 4.2? thank you all.
<mime> my battery only has 5 min life!
<mime> in xtreme powersave
<aruna1> I like to know.. How can i enable kubuntu to support fingerprint feature ? i have laptot p with fingerprint input device
<Peace-> aruna1: mmm i don0t know
<Tm_T> aruna1: what kind of use that should provide? login?
<aruna1> yes  logging in.
<Tm_T> aruna1: hmmm, you might like to learn about pam then, I guess that would do it
<aruna1> PAM
<aruna1> ?
<Tm_T> aruna1: yes, unfortunately I'm not very familiar with it, but I think it is the way to go
<ekkehart> Is there a way to keep processes from entering "disk sleep" mode? Kubuntu Karmic
<Septurion> hi :]
<shadeslayer> Septurion: hey
<Septurion> quassel irc is so slow... :]
<dimas_> hi
<shadeslayer> dimas_: hey
<BluesKaj> BBL... gonna stretchout with the laptop
<dimas_> hi shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> dimas_: please ask here,not in a PM :)
<dimas_> i need help ecause i don know config amule
<shadeslayer> !amule
<dimas_> yes
<shadeslayer> dimas_: no idea,havent even used it
<shadeslayer> dimas_: try : #amule
<dimas_> ok i try because i dont know irc XD
<vsandro> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<shicmap> hey, is there a way to set my keyboard keys? It seems like my keyboard key settings is a bit off and I need to fix it. I am using a macbook pro.
<xorred> kubuntu 9.10, lost sound yesterday, no error messages or anything indicating any problem - just lost sound... where do I look for logs?
<ugur> hi, is there a way to create multi-volume zip archives in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> xorred, check alsamixer first of all , make sure your ctrls are all at75% and unmuted
<xorred> they are all up
<xorred> le tme pastebin something...
<xorred> http://pastebin.com/d3b962749
<xorred> it's after I tried to install rhythmbox, installed it's "suggested packages'
<xorred> then restart - boom - sound gone
<BluesKaj> xorred,sorry, not familiar with rythmbox or it's settings
<Pete_R> Hi people! does anyone knows a good svn client ?
<Pete_R> I can't install ksvn
<KlockWorks> Hey my updates arnt working
<KlockWorks> i cant update to 9.10
<KlockWorks> does anybody know how i can fix it?
<KlockWorks> Anybody here?
<Mamarok> KlockWorks: you should be a bit more detailed, what doesn't work exactly, what are you upgrading from?
<KlockWorks> 9.04
<KlockWorks> It says that Distribution upgrade process exited with code 127
<KlockWorks> every time i try to upgrade it says the same thing
<emma> here's something i don't quite understand though, why does kwallet ask for a password every time amarok starts?
<Mamarok> emma: because it uses the wallet to store the last.fm password
<emma> ah..
<Mamarok> emma: if you want kwallet to only ask once in a session, choose "Allow always" when it pops up
<emma> i didn't even start the last.fm thing.
<Mamarok> but it's part of Amarok, what exact version do you have?
<KlockWorks> uh
<Mamarok> there were some changes since 2.2.0 btw
<KlockWorks> does anybody kno how i could upgrade to 9.10
<KlockWorks> cause its not working....
<Mamarok> !patience | KlockWorks
<ubottu> KlockWorks: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait.
<KlockWorks> kk lol
<Mamarok> KlockWorks: I suppose you try to upgrade with the upgrade tool that popped up in the SysTray, right?
<KlockWorks> upgrade tool?
<KlockWorks> i went to add and remove programs and went to updates
<KlockWorks> *software*
<luux> hi
<Mamarok> ok, did you change the sources list manually?
<KlockWorks> no
<luux> for koffice should I install koffice koffice-kde4
<luux> ?
<BluesKaj> KlockWorks, are you on jaunty/
<luux> karmic
<KlockWorks> no 9.04
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: apparently yes, he said 9.04
<luux> who?
<KlockWorks> ive been trying to do it manually through console
<KlockWorks> it says its locked
<Mamarok> luux: koffice-kde4 if you want the new version
<BluesKaj> KlockWorks, in the terminal : do-release-upgrade
<luux> thanks
<KlockWorks> says the comand dosnt existst
<BluesKaj> KlockWorks, to unlock , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<KlockWorks> still dosnt work
<awhatley> hey guys i need some help with Virtualbox OSE
<BluesKaj> KlockWorks, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<KlockWorks> k then what
<BluesKaj> KlockWorks, try , do-release-upgrade  , again
<KlockWorks> finaly
<KlockWorks> thank you
<emma> maybe someone could give me a tip on how amarok is supposed to work? I have a usb with mp3's on it, amarok sees the USB and it sees the mp3, but it doesn't start playing the track?   Is there something I'm missing?
<Mamarok> well, you need to drag it to the playlist first
<c3l> i cant get compiz with the cube to work (no other compiz setting works either). I have enabled kde compatibility
<Mamarok> emma: ^
<emma> ahh you drag it to the playlist.. i thought you clicked on it.
<Mamarok> emma: you can alos double click on it, same effect
<Mamarok> also*
<Mamarok> c3l: I don't know what KDE compatibility you mean, but can you enable compositing in systemsettings -> Desktop -> Desktop effects?
<emma> Mamarok: double clicking on it didn't do anything. Also when i try to drag it anywhere there's a red ciclr with a line through it.
<c3l> Mamarok, compositing is enabled
<Mamarok> emma: which version of Amarok do you use?
<c3l> hm wait, kde has got a cube not depending on compiz?
<emma> Mamarok: which ever version happens to be in Kubuntu 9.10
<Mamarok> c3l: well, the try Ctrl+F11 and the arrow keys
<emma> Mamarok: looks like 2.2.0
<Mamarok> c3l: it doesn't use Compiz but Kwin, Desktop effects are integrated
<c3l> ctrl + f11 is nothing
<Mamarok> emma: can you use your player in MTP mode also?
<c3l> Mamarok, oh so I can just remove compiz then
<Mamarok> c3l: yes, normally you don't need it
<emma> Mamarok: what's MTP mode?
<Mamarok> c3l: check in the Tab "All effects" if the cube is actually a selected effect
<Mamarok> emma: some player allow different connection lodes, like USB and MTP, or UMS
<Mamarok> modes*
<emma> Mamarok: this is just an external hard drive, it just connects through USB, but I have a directory with music on it.
<Mamarok> oh, so you actually access it through the files browser, what does a right click show?
<emma> yes i'm just accessing files on my system.
<emma> let me see.
<emma> Mamarok: right clicking on a song gives some options: New folder... , Move to trash, Sorting > , View > , Add to PLaylist , Replace Playlist , (greyed out) Edit Track Details, Move Collection > , Copy to Collection >
<Mamarok> use "Add to playlist"
<emma> Mamarok: when i click on "Add to Playlist" the option menu goes away but nothing else changes.
<Mamarok> and you have nothing showing up in the Playlist at all?
<Mamarok> that is strange
<emma> Nothing.
<Mamarok> emma: you can try upgrading to 2.2.1, it's in the Kubuntu backports PPA, see the topic
<emma> It may be relevant that Kubuntu is running in VirtualBox here, but I have gotten other documents off of this external hard drive from inside of Kubuntu. For example I opened a text file and a pdf, no problem.
<Mamarok> but let me try here, I have an external disk with music, too
<Mamarok> that could indeed be a problem then
<emma> But i have gotten other stuff off of this external drive with other applications.
<emma> so it's not as though kubuntu doesn't know it's there and it *is* seeing the files in the file browser part of amarok
<Mamarok> I would need to ask a dev, but it's Saturday night here, not much chance to get one, try asking in #amarok eventually
<emma> Okay :)
<Mamarok> emma: no, but Amarok needs to be able to access the device directly, that could be the problem
<emma> Mamarok: maybe it's because I don't have the w32 codecs installed.
<emma> Mamarok: I think that's what it is! I just successfully opened and played a flac that's on this same external drive.
<Mamarok> hm, w32 codecs are not necessary, but the libxine1-ffmpeg are, for mp3
<Mamarok> anyway, you should be able to drag trakcs to the playlist even without the codecs
<Mamarok> trackS*, sorry
<emma> it did open a flac on the same external drive.
<emma> but not the mp3s won't even acknowledge they exist.
<emma> maybe the libxine1-ffmpeg is in the kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Mamarok> emma: as I said, you should be able to drag those to the playlist, even without codecs installed, they would just not play, of course
<Mamarok> yes, it is
<Roasted> hey guys - how do I access my samba (kubuntu) file server? I can hit it with my mac and windows machines but not my kubuntu laptop...
<Peace-> Roasted: 1 second
<Peace-> Roasted: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/05/kubuntu-904-windows-share-with-samba/
<Roasted> Peace- this is to set up a file server? Or to connect to one?
<Peace-> Roasted: that article is to set up a samba server windows-kubuntu
<Peace-> if you need kubuntu-kubuntu you need to read nfs
<Peace-> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Roasted> Peace- I already have a file server. I can connect to it with Ubuntu, Mac OSX, XP, Vista, and 7, but I cannot seem to figure out how to connect to it in Kubuntu.
<Peace-> yep yoi need of nfs
<Roasted> why do I need nfs when I have samba? I didnt have nfs on ubuntu and it worked.
<BluesKaj> Peace-, Roasted , nfs is really slow on karmic , almost broken , try openssh instead
<bipolar> Peace-, Roasted, you can mount samba shares on kubuntu
<Roasted> bipolar - yes! That's exactly what I'm trying to do.
<Peace-> BluesKaj: lool nice to know it's broken on a stable release
<Roasted> How do I do it in Kubuntu?
<Roasted> blueskaj - Im not on karmic.
<Roasted> Im on jaunty
<BluesKaj> samba is for connecting to windows , use ssh for linux to linux
<bipolar> I don't use it myself, so I don't know the details.
<Roasted> blueskaj -  you can connect to samba shares on linux, though.
<Roasted> which is exactly what I'm trying to do
<Roasted> I have a samba file server, which handles linux/mac/and windows alike.
<Roasted> I dont need nfs and openssh and this and that, I have samba. It works. I just dont know how to connect to it with kubuntu
<Roasted> I just started on kde not long ago so I dont really know where Im to hit my server at to mount the shares
<bipolar> Roasted: are these perminant mounts or per user?
<BluesKaj> I use samba for linux to windows shares , ssh for linux to linux
<Roasted> bipolar - per user
<Roasted> bipolar - I just use it so I can hit my home directory on my main computer since my laptop doesnt have much hdd space
<Roasted> that way I can network my files on my LAN anywhere in thehouse (which is really nice to have in the garage)
<bipolar> Roasted: hmm... not sure how to go about that. I would start searching for mounting samba share in linux.
<BluesKaj> still haven't bothered with vista to linux tho
<Roasted> bipolar - hmm, yeah. Id ont know, it sfrustrating cause I know how to doit in gnome land but not kde land.
<Roasted> I find the network folder and hit "samba shares" which is listed ther but nothing comes up
<bipolar> Roasted: KDE/Gnome is irrelevant, I was thinking you wanted something more robust.... I think konq can do it with smb:\\
<Roasted> bipolar - that's exactly what I thought. BUT it works in gnome, yet KDE. *shrug*
<bipolar> Roasted: but if you just want access to your home directory on the server, you might as well just bypass samba and use fish:\\
<Roasted> I... have... samba....
<Roasted> samba... works...
<bipolar> I thought you were going to use the samba mount AS your home directory. thats a differnt animal
<emma> Mamarok: I got it working by installing the w32codecs and then restarting the machine.
<Roasted> I just dont know how to connect to it
<Roasted> no
<BluesKaj> Roasted, linux to windows shares with smbclient is a good method using konq or dolphin
<Roasted> samba on my desktop (kubuntu) has my home directory as the path for "jason" (me)
<Roasted> on windows, if I \\Area51, log in, I see my shares for all of the users.
<Roasted> when I hit jason, it mounts my home directory from the desktop right there in the window
<Newbee> hello
<Roasted> that way on the laptop, mac, or whatever, I can have all of my music, music videos, etc on there
<Roasted> I just navigate through it and choose what I want, copy what I want, etc and that's it
<bipolar> Roasted: use smb:/ in konq
<bipolar> Roasted: works here
<Newbee> I have no sound. Normaly I have sound but sometimes I boot and do not have sound. What can be the problem? KDE says that the sound devices are missig but how can I get them back without rebooting?
<BluesKaj> Roasted,  windowsXP?
<bipolar> or smb://hostname/ if you want to skip the workgroup level.
<Roasted> blueskaj - in ANYTHING.
<Roasted> OSX, XP, Vista, 7, they all work
<Roasted> Even Ubuntu 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, 9.10
<Roasted> but in KDE I just dont know how to do it
<Roasted> trying konq now
<bipolar> Roasted: did you try my suggestion yet?
<bipolar> ok
<Roasted> konq errored out
<bipolar> did you try smb://hostmame/ or just smb:/
<Roasted> smb://area51
<BluesKaj> well,from vista to linux isn't so easy, Roasted
<Roasted> whcih is my samba server hostname
<bipolar> Roasted: try adding the trailing slash
<Roasted> blueskaj - what? I have vista working. I have 7 working. I have xp working. EVERYTHING can connect to my samba server. Everything. EXCEPT Kubuntu.
<Roasted> I KNOW its just the fact I statred on kubuntu recently, though
<Roasted> bipolar - it auto added the trailing slash and still errored out
<bipolar> Roasted:make sure you can ping that hostname.
<Roasted> bipolar - this is linux to linux, man. You cant ping hostnames unless you add them to the /etc/hosts file
<Roasted> ubuntu to ubuntu cannot ping hostnames, yet they work fine with samba
<bipolar> Roasted: haha...
<bipolar> Roasted: then replace the hostname with it's ip address
<Roasted> I did
<Roasted> didnt work
<Roasted> see why I'm about to throw this thing out the window now?
<bipolar> No.
<Newbee> Roasted: have you tried smb://$SERVER_IP/$SHARE ? that works for me. I think one also could use the server-name but that would need some extra configuration if I got that right
<Roasted> you... dont?
<Roasted> let me reiterate
<BluesKaj> Roasted,hmm, use samba , linux to linux doesn't work here
<Roasted> EVERYTHING works, except kubuntu
<Roasted> blueskaj - are you telling me to use samba?
<BluesKaj> nope
<Roasted> but, samba works
<bipolar> Roasted: can you ping the IP?
<BluesKaj> ssh
<Roasted> yes I can ping the IP
<bipolar> Try 'fish://ip-of-server/' and see if that works.
<Newbee> Roasted: have you tried to mount your share with cifs?
<Roasted> blueskaj, let me reiterate, ubuntu to ubuntu with samba...... WORKS. But Kubuntu is being a bitch. I'm sorry, I'm using Samba. My Samba setup works. It's something with trying to get my Kubuntu laptop to recognize it. That's where I'm at.
<BluesKaj> Roasted, explain everything works except kubuntu ... it's ambiguous
<Roasted> I'm not using SSH. I'm not using NFS.
<Roasted> blueskaj - tell me about it, but that's what I'm seeing
<Roasted> Guys, keep in mind, I dual boot my main rig with Ubuntu and Kubuntu. I have the file server services (samba) on each partition.
<Roasted> ALL systems can hit BOTH ubuntu and kubuntus file server perfectly.
<Roasted> Except my kubuntu laptop...
<bipolar> less talking, more troubleshooting
<Roasted> just keep in mind, I'm using samba, I don't need to hear about ssh or anything else because it's not an option
<bipolar> Roasted: yes, it is an option, but you're being bullheaded about it. try 'fish://ip-of-server' and see if you can connect.
<Roasted> bipolar - So are you telling me Kubuntu has a known issue with connecting with a Samba server?
<BluesKaj> Roasted, one more question , can you r and w ubuntu shares from your windows boxes ?
<bipolar> Roasted: just. try. it.
<Roasted> blueskaj - each user has different permissions. I use samba as a backup service for the windows boxes. So yes, users can r/w to their shares, but ONLY their shares.
<bipolar> Roasted: I have a samba server here on my network and can connect to it just fine with smb:/
<Roasted> bipolar - fish with the IP brings up a login box, but each time I log in, it just comes back asking for the PW again as if it failed.
<Roasted> bipolar - are you on kubuntu when connecting to your samba server?
<Mamarok> emma: nice :)
<emma> I can't belive how cool virtualbox is. I don't know why i never used it before.
<bipolar> Roasted: yes. I'm using kubuntu.
<emma> With virtualbox i can try out anything.
<Roasted> bipolar - and you're going to konq and typing in smb://IPofsambaserver?
<Roasted> or fish?
<bipolar> Roasted: I have both karmic and jaunty here on my desk and smb:/ works on both
<BluesKaj> bipolar, can you rw linux shares from vista ..if so , how ? vista doesn't seem to see my linux shares
<bipolar> BluesKaj: I don't give a shit about vista
<Roasted> blueskaj - in vista just go start - run - \\sambaservername
<bipolar> so I don't use it... :p
<Roasted> you set up permissions on the path of folders on the linux box itself
<Roasted> bipolar - I dont know man, this is really starting to piss me off
<Roasted> gonna get my mac laptop out again
<BluesKaj> bipolar, no need to get huffy , just asked a question
<bipolar> Roasted: you'll never figure it out if you're pissed off
<Roasted> bipolar - OSX connects fine to it
<Roasted> :(
<Roasted> ubuntu connects fine to it
<bipolar> BluesKaj: that wasn't huffy.... emotions don't translate well over irc
<Roasted> even VISTA connects fine to it
<bipolar> Roasted: none of that data is relevant other then to show the samba server is running.
<Roasted> bipolar - it is relevant, because it shows all different platforms, including linux, can connect to it.
<Roasted> yet my kubuntu laptop cant
<Roasted> what am I doing wrong?
<bipolar> Roasted: do you have the 'smbclient' package installed?
<BluesKaj> no matter I guess, wife doesn't bother with my linux boxes anyway :)
<Roasted> bipolar - on my laptop? I know I installed samba on my laptop... let me check if smbclient is installed...
<bipolar> Roasted: on the laptop you're trying to connect from
<Roasted> installing now
<bipolar> Roasted: that's probbly why
<Roasted> smb://area51 failed, smb://192.168.1.100 failed, trying fish now
<bipolar> Not sure why it wasn't installed. I thought that package was one of the defaults
<Roasted> fish://area51 failed
<Roasted> fish://192.168.1.100 is doing the password thing again
<bipolar> Roasted: it's asking for your user/pass for the server
<Roasted> I know
<bipolar> Roasted: in other words, your login you would use on the server.
<bipolar> not the samba user/pass
<Roasted> I know
<Roasted> I know
<Roasted> my samba user/pass is the same login as my username on the server anyway
<bipolar> if it's failing, then you're not entering something right. can you ssh into the server with that data?
<Roasted> is ssh installed by default?
<Roasted> bipolar - when I go to terminal and type ssh 192.168.1.100, it asks for "administrator@192.168.1.100's password"
<Roasted> administrator on 192.168.1.100 doesn texist
<Roasted> administrator is the name on my laptop that Im using
<bipolar> oh, boy
<Roasted> I just tried ssh jason@192.168.1.100 and typed in my PW
<Roasted> still failed
<genii> ssh valid-name-at-that-ip@192.x.x.x
<bipolar> something isn't right if your ssh login doesn't work
<bipolar> let's put that aside for now...
<bipolar> try this on a command line: smbclient -U yourusername -L \\\\serverhostname\\
<bipolar> see if you get a return of the server/domain/etc
<Roasted> what the hell
 * genii sips and ponders smbpasswd -a username; smbpasswd -e username
<Roasted> it said smbclient not installed
<Roasted> I just installed it
<bipolar> maybe not?
<Roasted> well, I installed it via terminal
<Roasted> okay, this time it said
<Roasted> Connection to area51 failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<bipolar> oh, bou
<bipolar> try it with the IP rather then the hostname
<Roasted> I dont mean to talk negatively towards kubuntu, but why am I getting these problems with kubuntu but I didnt with ubuntu?
<bipolar> Roasted: it's not possible to tell at this time
<Roasted> worked with IP
<bipolar> ok!
<bipolar> now try smb://IP/ in konq
<Roasted> I just got a blank white screen
<Roasted> no error, no nothing
<bipolar> ok. thats actualy ok.
<bipolar> Roasted: add the share name to the end of it. smb://IP/sharename
<Roasted> operation could not be completed, file or folder does not exist
<Neremor> I'm currently trying to setup NoteEdit with fluidsynth. Everything is working now, but the sound stutters a bit. I'm using pulseaudio as sound server and Qsynth to setup fluidsynth... Thanks in advance :)
<Roasted> to fking bad it does exist...
<bipolar> Roasted: I'm sorry, I'm at the end of my ability to help you with samba. If I were you, I would figure out why you can't login to the server via ssh, and start using fish://
<Roasted> what is fish?
<bipolar> fish uses your ssh login to access the file system on the server.
<Roasted> so fish is different than smb?
<bipolar> yes.
<Roasted> even though fish could -ultimately- do the same job?
<Roasted> it just uses ssh to do it?
<bipolar> yes.
<Roasted> hm, okay
<bipolar> all you need for fish is to be able to login via ssh.
<Roasted> this is really frustrating...
<bipolar> Roasted: I empathize
<Roasted> its just a crapper cause I switched to kubuntu recently full time
<Roasted> fricken loving it
<sfraser> I would greatly appreciate it, if someone would explain how to file a bug. The website has a redirect loop going on...
<Roasted> setting up my samba server was a breeze
<Roasted> all systems could see it
<Roasted> and I hit a brick wall, ya know?
<FloodBotK3> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> bipolar - can you connect to your server through dolphin?
<bipolar> Roasted: dolphin and konq use the same sytem
<sfraser> aaaaanyone?
<bipolar> smb:/ is kde wide, all dialogs and programs can use it.
<bipolar> so is fish:/ :p
<Roasted> bipolar - yeah, somehow this laptop just isnt seeing it... I have a xubuntu desktop here too, alongside my kubuntu laptop
<Roasted> xubuntu can see Area51 with smbtree
<Roasted> my laptop cannot see Area51 with smbtree
<bipolar> Roasted: if smbtree can't see it, it's not a kubuntu specific issue.
<Roasted> that's what I was thinking too
<Roasted> its just wierd cause
<Roasted> this xubuntu desktop got done installing whiel we were talking, so its a fresh install. Installed smbclient and smbtree could find it.
<Roasted> kubuntu was installed on wednesday on my laptop
<Roasted> did the same thing, cant find it. Only difference is its wireless.
<bipolar> Roasted: I'd hate to encourage you to reinstall....
<Roasted> bipolar - shit
<bipolar> can you plug the laptop into a wired connection?
<Roasted> I think we got a different problem here
<Roasted> it cant see my gateway
<bipolar> hehe
<bipolar> that would do it.
<Roasted> how can my laptop not connect to 192.168.1.1 yet I can hit google?
<Roasted> bipolar - yeah, Ill have to change my interface file quick though
<bipolar> Roasted: interface file?
<bipolar> Roasted: you're not using network manager?
<Roasted> network interface file
<Roasted> bipolar - this laptop works as an imaging server at work for imaging windows machines
<bipolar> Roasted: ok. I think I see whats going on then.
<Roasted> out of force of habit with ubuntu, since their network manager sometimes has issues with static IPs, I edited the network interface file to force a static IP to the LAN connection, leaving WLAN untouched
<bipolar> your network config is broken in some way
<Roasted> maybe I should mimic it to what my kubuntu desktop is, since that one is untouched
<bipolar> Roasted: yeah. I'm guessing you've got some weirdness in your routing
<Roasted> I dont get how my laptop is online and I cant see the gateway
<Roasted> bipolar - Id idnt set any static routing up
<Roasted> bipolar - my laptop works on its own LAN on my desk wi th a switch, it doesnt get external access with the wired connection
<Roasted> just an IP + subnet is all I set
<bipolar> Roasted: whats your default gw set to? you must have set that if you manualy set your IP
<bipolar> Roasted: whats 'ip route' tell you
<Roasted> bipolar - I did not set a gateway on the wired interface because I do not need one. I ONLY uset he wired interface for imaging at work.
<Roasted> WLAN was untouched
<Roasted> rebooting it now
<Roasted> I still hate to say it but I had ubuntu on this laptop set up the same way with the network interface file edited in this exact manner nad I had no issues. I'm surprised that that's what it is seeming to be
<bipolar> Roasted: it's not identical if it's not working the same way. there is a typo somewhere
<Roasted> bipolar - typo? in what? my interface file?
<bipolar> Roasted: in some config somewhere for your network.
<Roasted> bipolar - I'm doubtful of that, to be honest. I always used the same setup. 192.168.1.100 is static IP for wired, whcih is used for imaging. netmask is 255.255.255.0, and that was it. That's all I ever did on ubuntu and left WLAN untouched and it was fine.
<Roasted> bipolar - I commented out my add-ons in the interface file and rebooted.
<Roasted> samba is working now <3
<bipolar> Roasted: there you go
<Roasted> still doesnt clear my head tho, I dont see why it did that
<Roasted> how would changes to eth0 effect eth1?
<Roasted> eth1 = wifi
<the_madman> Lo everyone.
<bipolar> Roasted: there is nothing diffrent between ubuntu and kubuntu as far as the low level networking infrastructure.
<bipolar> Roasted: so find out whats diffrent and you'll find the cause of your problem.
 * bipolar goes back to work
<the_madman> So I've run into a problem with the nVidia drivers...
<the_madman> For some reason, I've lost shader support when it was there before.
<Roasted> bipolar - Considering the interface file on ubuntu was the same as I  used on kubuntu, I dont see what was different. *shrug*
<Roasted> oh well, at least samba is working.
<Roasted> thanks
<Roasted> !
<FloodBotK3> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<the_madman> This all happened after I tried swapping out the nVidia drivers for Nouveau drivers, but I couldn't get the former to work so tried switching back to the latter.
<bipolar> Roasted: np
<the_madman> Erm.
<the_madman> ... I couldn't get the latter to work so tried switching back to the former*
<SeekerNL> hello I am looking for alternative for convertxtodvd ( To make dvd´s with menu and add subtitles  )
<SeekerNL> hello I am looking for alternative for convertxtodvd ( To make dvd´s with menu and add subtitles  )
<drostie> So, um. Where can I find anything useful about Soprano/Nepomuk from a user-privacy angle? Where does this database exist, and how can I query it to see what it contains, and possibly to clear it out? What permissions systems are being used? Etc.
<the_madman> drostie: Would go to techbase.kde.org or api.kde.org for that information...
<drostie> the_madman: thanks!
<cracking_> list
<cracking_> hola
<cracking_> como puedo conectarme a red latina??
<SeekerNL> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<luux> how to install virtualbox? it tells me aint' available but it's shows up in the search
<maco> virtualbox-ose is the package name
<SeekerNL> is there a alternative for dvdstyler ?
<luux> ah alright.
<amichair>  is there an equivalent of windows' FileMon? something to monitor and log which processes access which files all the time?
<danielix> can someone please .... I will need a tutorial on how to set up my sound card in KDE 4.3.3 in fact is about setting it up for 5.1 so the keyboard volume control will rize/lower the volume for all 6 channels
<danielix> any clue?
<danielix> where tu start from?
<danielix> it's a sound blaster live!
<danielix> 5.1
<brmassa> guys, i know how to use RSYNC to create remote backups. but how to RESTORE them?
<milo__> how do i change the screen resolution of my laptop? I have just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 and since, im having trouble with my screen resolution( i think it's too big) :( i really need your help guys
<milo__> i know this is not an ubuntu forum but u know, im desperate
<rork> milo__ have you tried to ask at #ubuntu?
<milo__> yeah but nobody is answering u know!
<milo__> im new to all this
<nonameNN> does anyone know any app that can change wallpaper directly from the web?
<Neremor> hello!
<rork> milo__ did you find System > Preferences > Display?
<Neremor> I've some problems getting fluidsynth to work correctly. I'm using pulseaudio as sound server and noteedit for midi creation. Right now I got the sound working, but it is stuttering a lot. I allready tried to increase the process priority of QSynth (which i use to configure fluidsynth) but the sound is still stuttering... any ideas what i could do?
<milo__> Yes and i'v been given aonly two options and 800x600 is the best so far
<milo__> and that's what im tryna change
<XVampireX> Hey folks I did ubuntu to kubuntu setup (sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop) and now phonon is like totally giving me problem
<rork> milo__ I'll help you in #ubuntu
<nonameNN> is it possible to set wallpapers from the web?
<milo__> Ok ok! thankS ;)
<SeekerNL> I think its sad that Linux users have to to a risk and buy a dvd writer without nowing it will work
<Daskreech> Ha they had to do that for everything outside of Processor and RAM at one point
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me around with this phonon shite?
<SeekerNL> You know MediaMarkt Daskreech?
<Daskreech> Nope
<Daskreech> XVampireX: What's up? and be nice
<XVampireX> I can't get it to work right
<XVampireX> I'm trying to get help and nobody wants to help me with that
<Daskreech> What is work right for you?
<XVampireX> I did a ubuntu to kubuntu install
<Daskreech> Right
<XVampireX> Ubuntu used pulseaudio everything worked sweet
<nonameNN> XVampireX: whats the problem...
<SeekerNL> Its a big Electronic store which is like most times the cheapest, downpoint sow crowded and those ict sellers can never tell me anything really usefull
<Daskreech> SeekerNL: walk with a live CD
<XVampireX> Now phonon tells me that it can't even access my HDA Analog/Digital device
<XVampireX> And for some reason now I hear pretty bad noise in the background when I tried playing with it
<Daskreech> XVampireX: What are you using?
<Neremor> could noone help me, please?
<owner> hi can some 1 help me how to change the fant on my pc the word to small
<XVampireX> KDE 4
<Daskreech> Neremor: Ask!
<nonameNN> XVampireX: change in sound prerefences HDA for pulse dude
<SeekerNL> Lol in a store like that, but went for Laptop adapter and came back with Samsung Writemaster and it rocks
<XVampireX> nonameNN: That doesn't work either
<owner> can some 1 help me change my fant word to small
<Daskreech> owner: Font?
<nonameNN> XVampireX: u have to do that for all listed sources
<owner> the words
<owner> u knwo how u type the words just small
<Daskreech> owner: Look in System settings
<owner> ok
<owner> check
<SeekerNL> I even asked if when I bought a computer and will not accept the lincense of wibdows if I could get money back ( because netbooks are now kind of cheap asus 279 euro )
<Daskreech> Type Font in the Search bar it should show you where you can change the font
<XVampireX> Why do I hear some bad noise in the background?
<Daskreech> SeekerNL: Yeah I've found stores aren't that willing to do that :)
<Daskreech> XVampireX: What kind of noise?
<owner> it just says   1 hit general   1 hit in advanced
<KlockWorks> hey how do i install Virtual Box Guest aditions
<SeekerNL> They said like, I don think you can get money back, and I was like confused
<nonameNN> XVampireX: turn off the tv... and select correctly settings on sound preferences...
<XVampireX> Daskreech: Uhm, like static
<XVampireX> I don't have a TV in my room
<KlockWorks> uh
<KlockWorks> can anybody help me
<nonameNN> well... i guess that u can always go back to windows
<Daskreech> owner: The icons should be dim if they don't have Font so you should only have one option hightlighted
<owner> daskreech it not working
<Daskreech> (And one in the Advanced tab of course)
<Daskreech> owner: Ok try appearance :)
<SeekerNL> Cool new dvd burner worked, that seller said like with Linux you just pop it in and big change it work
<Daskreech> !someone | KlockWorks
<ubottu> KlockWorks: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<owner> ok iam there
<KlockWorks> does anoybody know how i can run something with admestator privalages
<XVampireX> How do I check what is using ALSA in ubuntu? I forgot
<Daskreech> KlockWorks: What would you like to run  with admin privis?
<KlockWorks> Virtualbox
<KlockWorks> i mean virtual box guest addetions
<vitamin-carrot> add you4rself to botht he root and vboxusers usergroups
<Daskreech> KlockWorks: I can't think of a reason why that would need admin
<KlockWorks> it keeps saying that i need admistartor priages
<Neremor> I've some problems getting fluidsynth to work correctly. I'm using pulseaudio as sound server and noteedit for midi creation. Right now I got the sound working, but it is stuttering a lot. I allready tried to increase the process priority of QSynth (which i use to configure fluidsynth) but the sound is still stuttering... any ideas what i could do?
<KlockWorks> privalages
<Daskreech> KlockWorks: When you do what?
<KlockWorks> install it through console
<vitamin-carrot> when running your guest machine click on the Devisec menu and then the install guest additions
<KlockWorks> ive done it before but ive forgoton how
<KlockWorks> i have to put some code into konsole
<vitamin-carrot> is it a kubuntu guest?
<KlockWorks> no
<KlockWorks> its my accont
<vitamin-carrot> windows xp guest?
<KlockWorks> the only accont
<KlockWorks> no
<FloodBotK3> KlockWorks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vitamin-carrot> im talking about the wirtual machine you are running
<KlockWorks> no im using vista
<vitamin-carrot> so its a vista virtual manchine?
<KlockWorks> uh no
<KlockWorks> the computer is vista
<KlockWorks> the kubuntu is the virtaul machine
<vitamin-carrot> ok so whats the virtaul machine?
<vitamin-carrot> ok
<Daskreech> KlockWorks: You are running Kubuntu in a virtual machine on Vista host
<vitamin-carrot> type sudo bash and then the .run file you need for your arch type
<Daskreech> What are you running that needs Admin Privilges in Kubuntu?
<KlockWorks> Virtual box guest additions
<KlockWorks> its so kubuntu will fit in my screen
<vitamin-carrot> yeah so the cmd would be sudo bash and then the x86.run fil;e
<KlockWorks> ok
<Daskreech> KlockWorks: ^^^^
<KlockWorks> i saw that now we are able to get programs
<vitamin-carrot> yay have fune klockW
<KlockWorks> how are we suppose to get programs?
<vitamin-carrot> define how?
<vitamin-carrot> do you mean install?
<KlockWorks> yea
<vitamin-carrot> you shoul be able to use deb packages or the kpackagekit
<KlockWorks> oh ok
<vitamin-carrot> are you new to kubuntu?
<KlockWorks> yea
<KlockWorks> ive used windows all my life
<Daskreech> Welcome to kubuntu KlockWorks
<KlockWorks> this is very new to me
<KlockWorks> thanks
<FloodBotK3> KlockWorks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KlockWorks> arg the guest additions arnt working
<KlockWorks> saying that they dont exsist
<vitamin-carrot> you will need to cd your way to the mounted image
<vitamin-carrot> so it would be somehting like
<vitamin-carrot> cd /media/cdrom0/
<vitamin-carrot> or something like that
<Daskreech> KlockWorks: Did you set the Vbadditions ISO in the Virtual CD rom Drive?
<KlockWorks> hold on
<KlockWorks> finaly
<KlockWorks> its instaling
<SeekerNL> Someone a idea what a userfriendly dvd creator is?
<KlockWorks> brb
<dawgy_doode> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KlockWorks> alrit it works
<Daskreech> SeekerNL: k3b isn't too bad
<Daskreech> KlockWorks: Glad to hear
<SeekerNL> its tp burn
<KlockWorks> yea
<SeekerNL> I need to convert video files to dvd
<KlockWorks> sweet im already downloading a game
<Daskreech> That's still not quite an easy mission in linux last time I looked
<KlockWorks> actully it is now
<KlockWorks> with kpackagekit
<KlockWorks> theres a whole list of games
<KlockWorks> you can download
<KlockWorks> i wish i had a mac
<SeekerNL> Daskreech you mean creating a dvd video is not easy?
<KlockWorks> cant get any viruseson that
<SeekerNL> linux neither and its open
<Daskreech> SeekerNL: certainly doable but the only drag from here to here to make a video I've seen is k3b and that's currently under reconstruction so It's not something that I would just recommend for use
<Daskreech> Sure try it
<Daskreech> but can't vouch that it's where it should be for stability etc
<SeekerNL> make a video with k3bb?
<SeekerNL> I though thats just for burning?
<Daskreech> SeekerNL: I thought that you had a file you wanted converted to a DVD
<SeekerNL> oh, no I first need to convert the .avi file to dvd
<SeekerNL> and then burn
<SeekerNL> I know there are serveral apps, but wanna be able to make menu to
<Daskreech> Qdvdauthor can do Menus
<Daskreech>  I think k3b has a module that can do that as well
<Daskreech>  I've never tried myself
<SeekerNL> qdvdauthor not in qt4?
<dimas_> hi
<lucas_> hi
#kubuntu 2009-11-29
<SeekerNL> how do I get the source of a app by apt-get ?
<genii> SeekerNL: apt-get source packagename    it puts it in current working directory
<SeekerNL> thanks ( because I have modified ffmpeg and other packages I end up compiling stuff
<pubuntu> Hello
<lucas_> hello
<lucas_> hola
 * genii makes more coffee 
<soul> hi
<soul> what is the package name of kde desktop?
<genii> soul: kubuntu-desktop usually
<beener> i have an hp dv2000 and i am trying to get the webcam to work i read that it is suppost to work out of the box but it doesnt
<soul> genii: if i remove that package,and can use the default one from kde?
<beener> lsusb doesnt show a webcam
<genii> soul: kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage which pulls in a bunch of smaller packages, like the main kde one.
<q0_0p> beener, have u tried sudo modprobe uvcvideo ?
<beener> no i havent i will try that now
<soul> genii: my aim is to   achieve the default kde look for kubuntu
<q0_0p> i still like kde 3.5 O_O
<soul> genii: so i guess its better to remove all kubuntu-desktop and all its dependency files?
<genii> soul: I'm not sure I'd recommend that
<kreppnar> hi all
<kreppnar> i got a bit of a problem
<kreppnar> when i open a game in fullscreen, my mouse completely stops working
<kreppnar> or like it disapears
<soul> genii: yep i kow :)
<soul> so what command i need to issue to remove all,apt-get --purge remove kubuntu-desktop?
<genii> soul: Pretty much.
<genii> soul: You have some other backup desktop environment ?
<soul> yep gnome
<soul> genii: nope that didnt work
<soul> what i need to do is to uninstall all the dependencies of kubuntu-desktop as well
<soul> right now only kubuntu-desktop got uninstalled
<q0_0p> soul, sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop?
<soul> q0_0p: that works as normal remove ,only removing kubuntu-desktop
<kreppnar> anyone having a problem while playing fullscreen games, and your mouse stops working?
<kreppnar> or even just a game that loads opengl in a window and your mouse stops working
<kreppnar> could i please get some help?
<kaddi> hi, is there anyone that is using the old kaffeine 0.8 instead of the new 1.0 with karmic?
<kreppnar> i have 1.0 .. sorry
<kreppnar> whats up?
<kaddi> does it have a minimal option yet or is it possible to select a folder of folders as input?
<beener> iv installed gstreamer and when ni type gstreamer-propertys and go to video i get Video for Linux 2 (v4l2): Cannot identify device '/dev/video0'
<kreppnar> oh like selecting a entire directory instead of just a file?
<kaddi> I downgraded to the 0.8 cause I was missing all the features I liked in 1.0 and for a week now I'm getting a very hacked image when I open a video file. Sound is fine. I pause it once and the file will play fine afterwards, but the need of pausing it is annoying
<kaddi> kreppnar: like selecting a directory with movies in subdirectories and I want the films in the subdirectories listed in the playlist
<kreppnar> im trying to add things, but its not letting me add an entire directory
<kreppnar> its letting me add files singley
<kreppnar> and it wont let me drag a folder into the playlist
<kaddi> oh, maybe than it's not even possible to do that. they removed almost all features (or haven't added them back in. Doesn't matter how you see it).
<kaddi> which makes the new kaffeine completely uninteresting for me
<kreppnar> every tried a different player?
<kaddi> yeah, still like the old kaffeine best
<kaddi> I tried smplayer and vlc and even totem, but always prefered kaffeine
<kreppnar> cause i love VLC
<kreppnar> hmm
<kreppnar> what about gxine?
<q0_0p> i give a vote for vlc
 * kaddi just wants kaffeine 0.8 to work :p
<kreppnar> haha sorry man
<kreppnar> i dont know what to do for yah
<q0_0p> good music player is amarok
<q0_0p> my favorite
<kreppnar> yeah
<kaddi> lol
<kreppnar> i love the ipod support
<kaddi> can't even play CDs with that one
<kreppnar> i am able to
<kaddi> you don't have the new amarok2 then?
<q0_0p> i'm not liking amarok2
<q0_0p> i use the old amarok
<kaddi> ok
<kaddi> yeah
<beener> well ill deal without the webcam but i need my bluetooth head set to work but i keep geting a your bluetooth deive does not support input
<kaddi> the old amarok was fine :) new one isn't to good for me either...
<kaddi> I like listening to my CDs :p
<kreppnar> use grip to rip em to your hardrive
<q0_0p> indeed
<q0_0p> i prefer listening to shoutcast radio though
<q0_0p> i believe shoutcast radio is also integrated into vlc?
<kaddi> If I wanted them on my harddrive I would have ripped them a long time ago
<laetzer> hi all. I can't make my new kubuntu go online with a static ip. I followed advice I read about adding the details in etc/network/interfaces. is there anything else to try?
<homer_simpson> kubuntu's network interfaces are managed through NetworkManager, I'll think you'll be better off using the $ systemsettings
<homer_simpson> but i guess you've tried that already :/
<laetzer> homer_simpson: yes i did try it. it lets me input the details, but i was not online. that's when i tried searching for info and found pages claiming NetworkManager can't handle static ips
<bendj>  In KDE's "Input Actions", what's the syntax to enter a "-" (hyphen) or "." (period) into an Action?
<kreppnar> anyone having issues with games in fullscreen?
<kreppnar> my mouse dissapears
<kreppnar> and i cant do anything
<kreppnar> but when i open the game console, my cursor comes back
<kreppnar> could anyone help me?
<homer_simpson> procedure would be : clean /etc/network/interfaces - restart NM - check cables - kill NM daemon and remove NMdaemon startup script links in /etc/init.d - check input data (ip, gateway [status and connexion parameters]) - write proper /etc/network/interfaces - reboot (actually you could do without, but it's just worth doing it this way)
<homer_simpson> need help writing down the /etc/network/interfaces ?
<homer_simpson> also check firewall
<laetzer> homer_simpson: thanks, i will try that. is there a firewall running in kubuntu after install?
<stevo> my default language on here is canadian english, is there any way to get it to USA
<stevo> any1 here?
<laetzer> homer_simpson I deinstalled NetworkManager, not I get the error message: "siocaddrrt: no such process" and then "failed to bring up eth0
<laetzer> ifconfig sows me the settings like I want them. I also compared them to the setup of the old install, they are the same
<laetzer> ok, appearently this error only shows when I put some gateway address. but without a gateway ip, there is also no internet connection
<angelus85> does anybody know why if i press enter/OK after inserting a password nothing happens?
<angelus85> it happens in Kdesudo, kwallet, kmail
<angelus85> but not when unlocking the screen
<WilliamBuell> I have a question about how Apache PHP and MySQL can work in a folder of my choosing, I have it installed and working with anything in /var/www but there must be some search path I can set somewhere, perhaps in phpinfo - here is link to my blog post of this question http://wp.me/pBlI9-lB
<angelus85> i think that in the ini file
<angelus85> you should edit the field in which the server is going to look for files
<kreppnar> i am having a problem with my fullscreen games. when i play a game in fullscreen my mouse cursor dissapears, and it re-appears when i drop down the console in game. what might be the problem?
<kreppnar> running games like WoW in wine works ok, but i am only having problems with games that are Linux native
<angelus85> could you be more precise kreppnar
<kreppnar> Doom 3
<kreppnar> Enemy Territory Quake Wars
<kreppnar> when i start the game
<shirotsume> hi. kind of a stupid question: the howto about binary drivers (for 8.10) says System->Administration->Hardware Drivers. Problem, there is no "Administration" in System. So any Idea what package has to be installed/reinstalled
<kreppnar> i go into the menu, and my mouse cursor dissapears
<shirotsume> ?
<WilliamBuell> I am a 60 year old total beginner, so I really need some step by step instructions.... if possible
<angelus85> i'm sorry WilliamBuell i'm not that skilled in php, but as far as i can remember the file is well commented
<angelus85> i suggest to go to the wiki and see if there is some documentation about setting up a server
<kreppnar> angelus85: i had no problems with my fullscreen games, but after a little while it just stopped working
<angelus85> since when?
<WilliamBuell> ok, thanks, i did look in that php ini file... I guess I will look some more.... and I do google extensively, and post links that I find at my blog
<angelus85> after some update?
<kreppnar> aye
<kreppnar> had to of been, cause on a fresh install, it was working great
<WilliamBuell> if i could find the answer in google, i wouldnt ask here. I try as much as I can to solve it on my own before i ask in irc
<kreppnar> angelus85: i have even tried turning off composting for the pretty desktop effects, but that doesn't even work
<angelus85> did you install some kernel updates or video driver update?
<kreppnar> angelus85: i have also even tried to use another desktop environment like blackbox or xfce4
<kreppnar> nah, i am using the standard base install drivers provided by ubuntu
<kreppnar> is there a way while in a shell login, to execute games that require X?
<kreppnar> i dont have compiz, or glx running, they dont ever seem to start.
<angelus85> no you need X for sure
<angelus85> which kind of graphic adapter do you have?
<kreppnar> Nvidia geforce 7900 GTX PCI express 512mb
<kreppnar> always never had a problem on other Distro's
<angelus85> shirotsume: you can install packages through kpackagekit
<angelus85> try to force the reinstall of the drivers
<angelus85> (last one was for kreppnar)
<kreppnar> how would i got about doing that?
<angelus85> sudo apt-get install --reinstall <driver-package>
<angelus85> it should be nvidia-glx
<angelus85> but i'm not sure
<kreppnar> i believe it i
<kreppnar> s
<kreppnar> says invalid operation
<angelus85> sudo aptitude search nvidia | grep ^i
<angelus85> you'll find the one(s) that you have already installed
<angelus85> you might also want to try
<kreppnar> that hardware driver program that finds graphics drivers
<angelus85> sudo aptitude reinstall <all the packages you got from the previous command>
<kreppnar> it says i am using 185 version
<angelus85> it should be the latest one
<angelus85> you can also try other versions
<kreppnar> ok sudo aptitude search nvidia | grep ^i didn't show anything
<angelus85> :O
<kreppnar> it brought me back to the command
<angelus85> it's strange
<angelus85> anyway remove the "| grep ^i"
<kreppnar> k
<angelus85> and look to the packages that have an i at the beginning
<kreppnar> i see that nvidia-glx has a v in front of it?
<angelus85> is it the only package you see?
<kreppnar> nah i see alot
<shirotsume> hmpf, well i know how to install a package. my problem is actually, that i have no idea which one contains, or generates that menue point.
<angelus85> check those that have an I in front of that
<angelus85> shirotsume: i don't understand which is the problem, could you be more clear?
<shirotsume> sure. i try to set up opengl support using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ; there it says to "Enable the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the hardware drivers menu (System->Administration->Hardware Drivers)," my problem is, that i actually don't have this :(
<angelus85> i suppose they are ubuntu instructions
<angelus85> whilest you're using kubuntu
<shirotsume> thats right. well, what would it be under the kmenue ?
<kreppnar> ok angelus85: apparently disabling the graphics driver and adding it again, works
<angelus85> it's in the system section
<kreppnar> thanks for all the help man
<angelus85> you're welcome man
<kreppnar> i got my mouse back!
<angelus85> ;)
<kreppnar> wooo!
<kreppnar> take care
<angelus85> u too
<angelus85> shirotsume: did you find it?
<shirotsume> well i checked that, but no "restricted drivers" neither "hardware drivers"
<angelus85> ok listen
<angelus85> open a konsole
<shirotsume> i have hardware, but there is hal, bluetooth network manager..
<shirotsume> open
<angelus85> kdesudo jockey-kde
<shirotsume> jockey-kde command not found ..
<angelus85> according to what you see anyway you should be in the control panel
<shirotsume> thats it ?
<angelus85> but you're not supposed to look for it there
<angelus85> just open the menu
<angelus85> go to application tab
<shirotsume> installing jockey-kde. i think that will do the trick
<angelus85> yes!
<shirotsume> yup. got the hardware drivers. thanks a lot
<angelus85> anyway it's really strange since it comes as a default package with a fresh installation
<angelus85> i'm glad it work
<angelus85> s
<shirotsume> well, dunno what happened, but there must have been something happened, because yesterday i had a kde and today after switching the computer back on, it was gone, i only had a blank screen after login and i searched and looked an the i tried to reinstall kde. funny that, there was no kde left on my system, so i made an apt-get kde ..
<michael_lancaste> someone come from brazil ?
<lordars> HOLA
<kcj1993> hello can anyone help me with amarok (I'm using gnome btw) it's not fetching lyrics!
<_nix_> Hello, anybody know how to disable or password protect single user mode in Karmic?
<poyntz> hi folks. when i try to do searches in dolphin, i'm getting this error, "The process for the nepomuksearch protocol died unexpectedly"
<poyntz> can someone help me fix this?
<LachnessMonster> Hi
<poyntz> hi
<poyntz> LachnessMonster: do you know anything about the "The process for the nepomuksearch protocol died unexpectedly" error?
<Bugsbane> poyntz: Do you have libjvm symlinked?
<Bugsbane> (a "dunno" shrug means no)
<poyntz> Bugsbane: symlinked to where?
<Bugsbane> Depends on what version of Java you're using and your architecture
<poyntz> Bugsbane: how can I find out?
<poyntz> Bugsbane: i'm on kde 4.3.2 if that helps
<Bugsbane> Hang on, I'll bring it up...
<poyntz> i installed the package kubuntu-desktop pretty recently
<LachnessMonster> no sorry poyntz
<poyntz> so whatever came with it i should have
<poyntz> LachnessMonster: no worries
<Bugsbane> Yeah. ALL the KDE versions do this. (K)ubuntu' just needs to put a packaging fix in place :(
<poyntz> :/
<poyntz> I didn't have libnepomuk2.2-cil installed
<poyntz> not sure if that had anything to do with it
<Bugsbane> http://digitizor.com/2009/10/14/how-to-start-nepomukstrigi-and-fix-the-strigi-service-failed-to-initialize-most-likely-due-to-an-installation-problem-problem-in-kubuntu-9-10kde4-3/
<poyntz> ...nope
<poyntz> still getting the problem
<Bugsbane> Nah. It doesn't matter which KDE / Nepomuk you have
<Bugsbane> This happens on all of them until you symlink
<poyntz> trying the link now, thanks
<Bugsbane> np
<Bugsbane> You can just look in /usr/lib/jvm to see if you have sun-java in there
<LachnessMonster> If i have kde installed and gnome ( gnome was first)
<LachnessMonster> Can i use the update manager to update to 9.10 ?
<poyntz> Bugsbane: that tutorial solved it. thanks! didn't have to symlink anything
<Bugsbane> Eh?! Really?
<poyntz> LachnessMonster: you need to install kubuntu-desktop
<poyntz> LachnessMonster: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<LachnessMonster> Im running kde atm
<poyntz> once it's finished installing it will pop up with a window that asks if you want to use gdm or kdm
<poyntz> LachnessMonster: oh, :/
<poyntz> LachnessMonster: then i can't help. sorry. until i do the same i'm no help there :/
<LachnessMonster> ty
<Bugsbane> LachnessMonster: Whats the problem?
<poyntz> LachnessMonster: actually
<LachnessMonster> Can i upgrade to 9.10 with update manager
<Bugsbane> Ah, sorry, didn't see your post above...
<poyntz> LachnessMonster: have you tried doing it over KpackageKit?
<LachnessMonster> if i have gnome and kde
<poyntz> LachnessMonster: i'd guess that it depends on whether your package manager is under gnome or kde
<poyntz> LachnessMonster: but i could be wrong
<Bugsbane> I'd guess that it would be best done from Ubuntu, and should update the Kubuntu packages
<Bugsbane> If it doesn't you can always just sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop after
<Bugsbane> (from Gnome)
<LachnessMonster> So run ubuntu and go to 9.10
<LachnessMonster> Thanks
<Bugsbane> np
<Bugsbane> There is a *chance* of breakage, but it *should* be ok
<LachnessMonster> ill back up my data then do it
<Bugsbane> very. good. plan!
<poyntz> Bugsbane: ok. just realised that only the error message in dolphin went away. The search yields no results. Going to do the rest of the tutorial now
<Bugsbane> I usually avoid upgrades altogether and just backup, reinstall and bring my data back. But thats me. :)
<LachnessMonster> i have loads of programs thoe
<LachnessMonster> dont wanna lose
<Bugsbane> poyntz: Yeah. As far as I can see, until Ubuntu updates this packaging issue, *every* Kubuntu user should have this problem
<Bugsbane> LachnessMonster: Give it a try. If it works it works. If it doesn't... make sure you have backups of those apps or can reinstall them!
<poyntz> Bugsbane: unfortunately the fix didn't solve it :/
<LachnessMonster> how can i back all programs up?
<poyntz> Bugsbane: I have Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_16-b01)
<poyntz> Bugsbane: so I picked the Sun Java Runtime Environment option
<Bugsbane> LachnessMonster: Have you installed anything *not* from Synaptic / Kpackagekit?
<LachnessMonster> a few
<LachnessMonster> but they dont matter
<Bugsbane> poyntz: You usually need to restart
<SeViLLa_> has any one had any problems using tweak ubuntu with karmic
<tsimpson> SeViLLa_: "tweak ubuntu"?
<Bugsbane> LachnessMonster: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/backup-installed-packages-on-ubuntu.html
<poyntz> Bugsbane: gotcha. brb
<Bugsbane> k
<SeViLLa_> tsimpson: it wont let me install any packages or make any changes to my system
<tsimpson> SeViLLa_: what is "tweak ubuntu" exactly?
<SeViLLa_> its kind of like gconf-editor in ubuntu
<SeViLLa_> tsimpson: check it out google it
<LachnessMonster> thanks Bugsbane
<Bugsbane> np
<tsimpson> we can't support 3rd party applications that decide to edit the system in random ways
<SeViLLa_> tsimpson: i hear you
<SeViLLa_> tsimpson: i was just messing around with it
<tsimpson> if there is a problem with it, I guess you need to contact whoever created it
<tsimpson> those sort of things have a track record of messing systems up
<SeViLLa_> it works great on ubuntu hardy just not on kubuntu karmic
<SeViLLa_> tsimpson: thanks though
<LachnessMonster> backing up 300gigs
<LachnessMonster> gonna tak a while
<Bugsbane> ouch
<poyntz_> Bugsbane: no luck :/
<poyntz_> Bugsbane: search still won't yield results
<Bugsbane> ok, so what do you see if you go into...
<Bugsbane> usr lib jvm
<Bugsbane> (can't type forward slashes into irc...)
<poyntz_> /usr/lib$ ls jvm
<poyntz_> java-6-sun  java-6-sun-1.6.0.16
<poyntz_> Bugsbane: is that right?
<Bugsbane> and what does ln -s /usr/lib/libjvm.so show?
<Bugsbane> sorry thats ls -l
<poyntz_> ln: creating symbolic link `./libjvm.so': File exists
<Bugsbane> I meant ls -l /usr/lib/libjvm.so
<poyntz_> sorry
<poyntz_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 53 2009-11-29 17:42 /usr/lib/libjvm.so -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386/server/libjvm.so
<Bugsbane> And you're on a 32bit version of Kubuntu?
<poyntz_> is that what it's supposed to link to?
<poyntz_> yeah
<Bugsbane> Yeah, it is. I just noticed though that mine (which works) is actually pointing to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/amd64/server/libjvm.so
<Bugsbane> (I'm on 64 bit though)
<poyntz_> ah
<poyntz_> yeh, could be that
<poyntz_> also, i installed kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu
<Bugsbane> So you may want to do sudo rm /usr/lib/libjvm.so && sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libjvm.so /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/server/libjvm.so
<poyntz_> don't know if that affects things
<Bugsbane> SHouldn't
<Bugsbane> It's just an unresolved issue for ALL Kubuntu users
<Bugsbane> I've been symlinking this since KDE 4.0 came out...
<Bugsbane> Sounds like they're going to be fixing it soon(ish) though
<poyntz_> cannot remove `/usr/lib/libjvm.so': No such file or directory
 * poyntz_ has worse problems. for example, ever since he switched to kde, he can't go on laptop battery because it shuts down after about a minute
<poyntz_> the search function is just an inconvenience
<Bugsbane> Sorry. Can't help with that one. The nepomuk issue I'm familiar with though
<poyntz_> ah k, how about iphone issues?
<poyntz_> as in, when I connect the iphone it doesn't show up in /mnt or /media
<poyntz_> - making it impossible to offload files from the iphone to the desktop
<poyntz_> also, fdisk -l doesn't show a new sda* or anything
<poyntz_> actually, that last point might be a moot point
<poyntz_> it's not an ext HD
<poyntz_> so it probably wouldn't show up as an sda
<poyntz_> gonna try lshw and lsusb and hope something shows up
<poyntz_> Bugsbane: lol - Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05ac:1294 Apple, Inc.
<poyntz_> that's all I get :/
<poyntz_> Bugsbane: ok. it's a reported bug - https://lists.linux-foundation.org/pipermail/bugme-new/2009-July/022403.html
<poyntz_> unfortunately, no-one's replied with info on a fix...
<poyntz_> and it's only been reported once in one forum
<poyntz_> does bluetooth work in kde 4.3.2?
<poyntz_> more specifically can KBluetooth receive files from other devices?
<poyntz_> it sends fine. just doesn't seem to receive on my comp
<Tm_T> poyntz_: does this have any help? http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=84761
<Tm_T> poyntz_: that's page for the kbluetooth you are using
<Wutzan> Hi, I've downloaded 9.10 and after selecting install or try Kubuntu, it loads a blank screen where nothing will load at all. I've waited for like 20 minutes earlier.
<Tm_T> Wutzan: have you tried safe graphics mode?
<poyntz_> Tm_T: no luck. it just reports problems with receiving multiple files at once
<Wutzan> yes
<Tm_T> Wutzan: also, what kind of display card/chip you have?
<Wutzan> ati x1300
<Tm_T> poyntz_: roger, all I know about it is it's still work in progress
<Tm_T> Wutzan: what is the last thing you can see?
<Wutzan> the start up menu for the cd
<poyntz_> Tm_T: ahh :/. If I right click on KBluetooth > Settings > Obex server. Obex server is greyed out. I think obex server allows you to receive files. but if it's greyed out could that be the problem?
<Tm_T> Wutzan: you select, and then nothing?
<Tm_T> poyntz_: I would say yes (:
<poyntz_> Tm_T: is there any way I can ungrey it out :P
<poyntz_> Tm_T: as in, make it a clickable option?
<Wutzan> yeah, nothing
<Peace-> Wutzan: press ALT F1 when kubuntu is loading
<Peace-> Wutzan: it's a video card problem
<Peace-> Wutzan: driver i mean
<poyntz_> Tm_T: I didn't have the package obexpushd, could it be that?
<Wutzan> huh?
<poyntz_> !obexpushd
<Wutzan> the card is old...how the heck is it not supported with a vesa driver
<Peace-> Wutzan: bug kernel ?
<poyntz_> !info obexpushd > poyntz_
<Peace-> Wutzan: i have an intel and thank to canonical team i cannot use kdenlive for a bug on my intel driver ...
<Peace-> Wutzan: i had to upgrade them....
<Tm_T> Wutzan: hmmm, have you checked disk to make sure it's ok?
<poyntz_> according to Ubottu it's its own program...
<Wutzan> yes the disk is fine, i've used it to install kubuntu later on a diff comp
<Tm_T> poyntz_: kbluetooth might use it though, I don't know /:
<Tm_T> Wutzan: doublecheck anyway
<poyntz_> !info obexpushd > Tm_T
<poyntz_> sorry, Tm_T
<poyntz_> !info obexpushd | Tm_T
<ubottu> Tm_T: obexpushd (source: obexpushd): program for receiving files via Bluetooth or IRDA. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-1.1 (karmic), package size 31 kB, installed size 116 kB
<poyntz_> - that's what I meant :P
<xanax`> hello
<xanax`> is there a command to know which version of kubuntu I have ?
<tsimpson> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Peace-> xanax`: lsb_release -a
<Peace-> lol
<xanax`> thank you
<Wutzan> btw, does kubuntu install broadcom wifi drivers from the cd?
<poyntz_> does KBluetooth receive files for anyone?
<Wutzan> or download
<Peace-> Wutzan: broadcom works with : open driver + firmware or ndiswrapper
<Wutzan> what i mean is, when i first install, will it work out of the box
<Peace-> no
<Wutzan> ok, thanks
<Peace-> you need of firmware
<peteryu> bye
<poyntz_> * Tm_T : ok, basically if anyone has the same problem with receiving files via KBluetooth, they need to install a program called obexpushd
<poyntz_> Tm_T: anyhow, thanks for your help
<poyntz_> ciao all!
<ThePassingShadow> Is anyone available right now ?
<ThePassingShadow> Sigh..
<ThePassingShadow> I need help with my displays
<SeViLLa> ?
<johannes_> hi guys. i'm trying to start kde-programming. if i want to create a new kde4-project in kdevelop it asks me for the directory of the cmake-binary... where would i find that?
<Peace-> johannes_: this is not a programming channel
<Peace-> johannes_: you should go on kde-develop
<Peace-> or something like that
<johannes_> ok
<Jack_Ryan>     can somebody help me with something? I pressed ctrl+alt+F2, and it took me to a tty screen, which I've never seen, and there are apparently several, I tried to cycle through, F7 appears to give me control of a mouse-pointer, but on a black screen. I know there is something wrong with the plasmoid desktop, so I tried pkill plasmoid-desktop && nohup plasmoid-desktop &  . but nothing worked, I got this response: {
<Jack_Ryan> [1] 8846*
<maco> Jack_Ryan: hiya im in here too
<maco> its just quieter here :)
<Jack_Ryan> lol
<Jack_Ryan> w3m gave me a response, a long list
<maco> ive seen the screensaver not bring up the password thingy a few times
<Bios> Hi, its wiered: Suddenly the booting time of my laptop has increased and I dont know why?
<maco> w3m is a web browser
<Jack_Ryan> hm
<Jack_Ryan> hold on
<maco> try: killall kscreenlocker
<Jack_Ryan> oh
<Jack_Ryan> k
<ubuntu_> can i upgrade a kubuntu with the new install cd ?
<maco> ubuntu_: with an alternate cd you can upgrade. with live you can reinstall
<Jack_Ryan> no process found
<maco> if you reinstall, you can choose manual partitioning, use the same partition for / and tell it not to format, and itll keep your /home
<Jack_Ryan> not sure how to use w3m either
<maco> Jack_Ryan: it shouldve been "plasma-desktop" not "plasmoid-desktop"
<Jack_Ryan> ok
<whambamtymam> could someone whisper me some advice on running kubuntu in lower run level to install videocard drivers?
<Jack_Ryan> hmm
<Jack_Ryan> [1] 9085
<Jack_Ryan> still no response however
<maco> whambamtymam: there are only 4 runlevels. 0 = off, 1 = single user mode, 2-5 = normal, 6 = reboot
<Jack_Ryan> I was adding an app to the poh
<Jack_Ryan> wait
<maco> whambamtymam: runlevel 2 is what you are normally in
<maco> !pm | whambamtymam
<ubottu> whambamtymam: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<whambamtymam> how do i stop xserver ?
<maco> whambamtymam: sudo service kdm stop
<Jack_Ryan> ok maco
<Jack_Ryan> I spelled plasma wrong
<Jack_Ryan> which is embarrasing
<Jack_Ryan> now I have this: [1] 9197
<Jack_Ryan> I should mention
<Bios> Hi, its wiered: Suddenly the booting time of my laptop has increased and I dont know why, any suggestions?
<maco> thats just telling you the new plasma-desktop process's id
<maco> Bios: install bootchart and you can get a chart showing you whats taking a long time
<Bios> sounds great thx : P
<Jack_Ryan> when this happened I just added an app to the desktop called OPENdesktop, immediately after my screen went dead
<maco> Bios: itll end up in /var/log/bootchart/
<maco> Jack_Ryan: i dont know what that is
<Jack_Ryan> thats what caused it I would guess
<Jack_Ryan> also,while in the black screen
<Bios> do i have to activate bootchart anyhow? maco
<Jack_Ryan> when I press ALT F2 to bring up the process screen, nothing appears
<maco> Bios: just reboot and itll make a chart
<Bios> ok brb
<Jack_Ryan> I'm going to reboot and see if it does it again
<Jack_Ryan> brb
<ubsafder> how do i reconfigure X after an upgrade to 9.10 ?
<Bios> moco how to analysis the log ? its like 4 >10mb files
<maco> it should make a .png ...
<Bios> i didnt : P
<ubsafder> I just finished an upgrade and I am left with a nice black screen on my dell laptop
<maco> Bios: umm install bootchart-java
<maco> and then run "bootchart -f png /var/log/bootchart/blahblah.tgz" with the right filename
<Jack_Ryan> thanks, I had to reboot, not sure what happened
<Jack_Ryan> bye!
<Bios> ok
<Rodensky> Hello ppl :) I'm trying to use Kopete but it won't connect to my WLM account (it connects to a @hotmail.com account, but not to a @live.com). It uses the same server and port as Pidgin (messenger.hotmail.com 1863) but doesn't connect (unlike pidgin that does)... How can I solve this and connect to my @live.com account with Kopete?
<Bios> hrmps any idea http://imagebin.ca/view/HWpHC3vu.html maco?
<maco> bios: did you just upgrade to karmic?
<Bios> no
<Bios> well i upgraded but this was shortly after the release
<Bios> everything worked great
<Bios> I am not sure but probably it has to do with the installation of pulseaudio
<Bios> I dot some audioproblems untill I installed it
<Bios> got*
<maco> you have a radial hard disk (ie normal), not SSD, right?
<maco> sreadahead is included in karmic and turned out to be really slow on non-SSDs. -proposed has ureadahead coming in to replace it. speeds things up quite a bit
<Bios> jop
<Bios> what is ureadahead doing?
<maco> im not quite sure how they work, but it has to do with how reading data for booting is scheduled
<maco> apparntly sreadahead involves more seeks on normal hard drives so is slower
<maco> enable -proposed and install updates to get ureadahead. it should speed things up
<maco> ureadahead = über readahead
<Bios> so i just have to install it through apt-get? : P
<fjellrev1> I am trying to configure my desktop widgets,especially the one conecting up against gmails calander service, but the widget tells me that I need to enable cookies in my widget browser,anyone know how to do that?
<kirankumar> Hi all
<kirankumar>  I am newbee for this...
<kirankumar> can any one tell me what is this all about.. i mean this IRC...???
<BlouBlou> kirankumar: you say this channel topic?
<BlouBlou> !hi | kirankumar
<ubottu> kirankumar: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kirankumar> oh!!! so this is a kind of live forum right..???
<BlouBlou> yes ;)
<maco> like a chat room
<maco> but (preferably) without people trying to hookup
<kirankumar> okey.... cool!!!!
<maco> (and by preferably, i mean i will ban you if you try to pick up chicks/guys here)
<maco> (did i just scare people??)
<kirankumar> hm.....no
 * BlouBlou power abuse :P
<kirankumar> what's this symobol kind of messages comes in between...???
<amichair> is it normal in 17 days of uptime to have 30h of plasma-desktop cpu usage? sounds a whole lot for... a desktop
<smitts> Is there any way to adjust touchpad touch-to-click sensitivity?  I can't consistently click by tapping the touchpad.
<Szadek_> hello everybody is there a tool to sync android phones on kde ????
<Consul_Falx> eyo... something stinks in the kingdom of Denmark...
<Consul_Falx> my KDE has just reported that my HDA Intel ALC660VD sound driver has been removed.. wether I want to cleanse settings as well... I haven't ordered the removal of the driver!!! and moreover sound does still work... o.O
<smitts> Is there any way to adjust touchpad touch-to-click sensitivity?  I can't consistently click by tapping the touchpad.
<Peace->  maybe some tochpad kcm module
<yao_ziyuan> minimize a konsole window,
<yao_ziyuan> and then restore it.
<yao_ziyuan> how long does it take?
<Quintasan> yao_ziyuan: very short time, Debian on KVM compiled trunk from yesterday
<yao_ziyuan> not debian.
<amichair> with effects, half a second, maybe. with lots of disk swapping, a few good seconds.
<yao_ziyuan> on my machine it's 2~3 seconds
<amichair> is the disk showing activity while this is happening?
<yao_ziyuan> no
<yao_ziyuan> fedora and opensuse can restore it immediately
<amichair> desktop effects enabled? hardware acceleration working?
<yao_ziyuan> yes
<amichair> is anything else going on while u min/max? see cpu activity? anything?
<yao_ziyuan> nothing
<amichair> strange indeed...
<yao_ziyuan> actually, half a second is too long
<yao_ziyuan> compared to fedora and opensuse
<amichair> that's with the effect, I think the duration is configurable
<yao_ziyuan> Fade and Minimization are disabled
<amichair> actually fade doesn't have configurable delay :-/
<amichair> it doesn't take too long here, although I do sometimes feel it's not 'smooth' as it should be
<yao_ziyuan> should check how the package is built
<kirankumar> Hii...
<kirankumar> is there any gtalk software available for Ubuntu......???
<kirankumar> not Empathy.. i am talking about.. the official google release...
<amichair> kirankumar: I use pidgin. don't know about official release.
<mozar> hhhh
<kirankumar> na.... Pidgin and Empathy both performs like the same way.... empathy got video chat which is not there in pidgin..
<chilli0> Hi
<kirankumar> at least any of the below one..??? Gaim  or Trillion ...???
<chilli0> How do i install irc plasmoid ?
<Mamarok> kirankumar: not that I know of
<chilli0> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/IRC+plasmoid?content=108428
<kirankumar> any yahoo messenger software...???
<kirankumar> not empathy or Pidgin...
<BlouBlou> kirankumar: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<BlouBlou> kirankumar: if kubuntu hasn't got this programm, try installing it
<kirankumar> i used it earlier in the ubuntu version..  i felt it looks and works the same way which empathy does.....
<chilli0> http://pastebin.com/m12dc2cd8
<kirankumar> none of the support the yahoo chat rooms
<Mamarok> chilli0: right click on the desktop -> Add Widget -> Install New Widgets -> Download
<kirankumar> and i didnt find any official release for yahoo and Google...
<Mamarok> !yahoo | kirankumar
<ubottu> kirankumar: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<chilli0> Mamarok, ?
<chilli0> Mamarok, IRC isnt on there
<Mamarok> chilli0: then you download it from there and install it over the same way, see the options in the Add widget window
<Mamarok> but be aware that some plsmoids on kde-looks.org are outdated and do not work with recent KDE versions
<chilli0> Mamarok, The install from file?
<chilli0> i downloaded the file and i ran the command , but got that error
<Mamarok> chilli0: let me check that plsamoid, second
<kirankumar> noo... i am not able to connect to yahoo chat room with athat server address...
<chilli0> Thanks
<SeekerNL> hello how can I secure my home folder ( So no one can get in )
<llutz> SeekerNL: 1st: chmod 700 /home/<you>
<SeekerNL> then it will be encrypt?
<llutz> no
<SeekerNL> I want that no gets in, so it shouldnt be when someone use a live cd and still get in
<Mamarok> chilli0: did you read the forum entries on kde-looks.org for this plasmoid? You should try gett ing help there and check if your problem has not been reported already. Since those are 3rd-party applications, you better get in touch with them
<Mamarok> SeekerNL: is it on a separate partition?
<chilli0> Mamarok, Gotta register and yeh wanted to get fast help
<SeekerNL> no my home folder, but also have other harddrive I wanna secure
<SeekerNL> like encryth my homefolder
<SeekerNL> I meant to encrypt my home folder anyone know a easy way?
<Mamarok> SeekerNL: the easiest way is to encrypt the filesystem
<Mamarok> hence the partition
<SeekerNL> okay where do I start?
<SeekerNL> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EncryptedHomeFolder  ?
<Mamarok> exactly
<Mamarok> or this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<tsimpson> one more link, for luck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<shingoki> Is there any big disadvantage to installing kubuntu-desktop on an ubuntu install?
<shingoki> As in, does KDE interfere with Gnome or vice versa?
<chaitu_> shingoki: to my knowledge. no. You would get to choose either KDE or GNOME once you install
<shingoki> ah good
<shingoki> just wanted to check before installing. Been a while since I used kubuntu
<bradpitt> shingoki : IMHO, when you install *buntu on top of *buntu you have lots of software installed and if you run software which is not native, for example amarok on ubuntu you'll have a little problem with performance unless you have good specs of computer.
<shingoki> Yes I guess if you run a mix of apps you end up with more libraries in use
<shingoki> I think it should be all right if you stick with one or the other though... not sure :)
<bradpitt> shingoki : i have installing kubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu on top of ubuntu. and it's fine except for Lubuntu
<Dekans> does Amarok 2 handle mp3 generic usb players ?
<angelus85> only thoes able to being connected as MTP
<Dekans> MTP ?
<angelus85> it's a way to connect devices to computers
<Dekans> I have an android devices
<Dekans> it mounts like a genneric usb key
<Dekans> UMS
<angelus85> so it probably does not support mtp
<angelus85> did you try to plug that in
<angelus85> while amarok's running?
<Dekans> yes
<Dekans> okay too bad for me :(
<angelus85> anyway
<angelus85> the external players support in amarok
<angelus85> is not so good IMHO
<angelus85> so you're not loosing that much ;)
<Dekans> with my old mp3 player it was perfect on Amarok 1.4
<xanax`> hello
<angelus85> i just know 2.* support
<xanax`> is there a command to get rid of all the packages related to the linux kernel that I don't use anymore ?
<xanax`> because I updated the kernel with synaptic and I would like to get rid of the ones I don't use anymore
<angelus85> just look for the less recent version of linux kernel packages
<angelus85> and remove them from synaptic
<laetzer> hi all. is it possible to uninstall/disable plasma completely? the machine I've installed 9.10 on has only 512 mb. trying to save performance for other programs
<xanax`> thanks angelus85
<xanax`> angelus85 : should I choose 'select for complete deletion" ?
<angelus85> you can simpli choose remove
<angelus85> simply*
<xanax`> ok
<angelus85> it doesn't make a big difference though
<xanax`> i don't want to make a mess with the configuration files
<angelus85> just make sure you leave at least one linux-image-* package installed
<xanax`> ok
<angelus85> they will be reconfigured by the scripts executed while uninstalling
<angelus85> does anybody know why my kdesudo decided not to react when i'm inserting a password longer than 0 chars?
<xanax`> where can I change the delay for the tooltip window (that displays the content of a folder) in dolphin ?
<angelus85> i try once again
<angelus85> why does my kdesudo not react when i try to insert a password longer than 0 chars?
<sheytan_> hi
<sheytan_> can someone tell me if graphics card uses acpi?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<HJ> hi all!
<HJ> guys, I have a problem :)
<HJ> need to set up a IDE DVD-ROM. files /dev/cdrom, /dev/dvdrw etc. are empty
<HJ> they are linking to /dev/sr0
<HJ> it empty too
<HJ> how to create RIGHT /dev/sr0 file for the IDE DVD-ROM?
<ercolinov> bonjoru
<Bios> is it a good idea to turn install pre-released updates?
<Mamarok> Bios: sorry, I don't really understand your question
<Bios> (kde) you can turn on pre-released updates inside kpackagemanager
<Bios> I am not sure if i should update with them
<tsimpson> probably not
<Mamarok> Bios: what exactly do you mean, KDE 4.4 from trunk?
<tsimpson> those are for testing
<tsimpson> Mamarok: it's to enable -proposed
<Mamarok> Bios: if you are not familiar with stuff breaking from time to time you shouldn't use those, definitely not
<Mamarok> Bios: you can use the Kubuntu backports PPA if you want the latest stable packages
<Bios> http://imagebin.ca/view/VqZU-Z.html < :P but i guess i should turn it off again
<Mamarok> Bios: yes, definitely, it's not meant for productive use
<shappie> Hi, anybody got dualscreen with an ATi radion card (fglrx driver) working on kubuntu 9.10?
<shappie> Nobody got dualscreen with fglrx driver?
<Mamarok> shappie: I don't have two screens, can't tell
<shappie> Ok.
<xh_> hi! in karmic when i select 'Configure Windows Behaviour'  via title bar right-click on any window or via `systemsettings`  the program segfaults with this stacktrace: http://dpaste.org/4e0M/ When trying to open from systemsettings: the  segfaults happen specifically in 'Desktop Effects' and 'Screen Edges'. Is there a fix for this?
<xh__> hi! in karmic when i select 'Configure Windows Behaviour'  via title bar right-click on any window or via `systemsettings`  the program segfaults with this stacktrace: http://dpaste.org/4e0M/ When trying to open from systemsettings: the  segfaults happen specifically in 'Desktop Effects' and 'Screen Edges'. Is there a fix for this?
<Mamarok> !patience | xh__
<ubottu> xh__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait.
<chakie> hi folks
<chakie> any hints for my wife's karmic that doesn't boot?
<chakie> after a normal package update it now stops after grub has been loaded
<chakie> "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured"
<chakie> svgalib: cannot open /dev/mem
<chakie> and then it drops to a busybox shell
<ubsafder> hello
<chakie> and grub is totally dead, you can't activate the normal menu by pressing Esc
<chakie> seems to be a common bug based on some googling, but no answers
<chakie> #358654 in launchpad
<chakie> a normal package update is not really allowed to brick a "stable" system
<heimdallferret> hi,  can someone help me configuring my vnc server, I've tried to follow tutorials but here are so many saying different things that I'm lost and I can't make it work
<ubsafder> 9.10 doesn`t work with ati cards yet  is that normal behevior ?
<BluesKaj> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<heimdallferret> nobody can help me to configure this *%$#@ vnc server ?
<Mamarok> !language | heimdallferret
<ubottu> heimdallferret: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<heimdallferret> ahah
<Mamarok> ubsafder: my ATI card works here
<heimdallferret> mamrok,do you know how to configure a vnc server ?
<ubsafder> i guess you did buy fro; dell your laptop
<BluesKaj> vnc is slow and unstable in my experience , openssh for linux to linux box is the way I found to be quickest and most stable ...and very easy to setup
<heimdallferret> hum, I want to have a graphic connection with my computer at work, using vnc
<ubsafder> i can't find anything for ATI radeon 3400 . is there a more specific page to setup the open source driver
<BluesKaj> heimdallferret, what about KRDC remote desktop client
<heimdallferret> I have to configure in command line, because I am connected to my computer at work via ssh
<BluesKaj> ubsafder, install the xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd driver , but first remove any other ati graphicds driver you may be using now.
<ubsafder> well i have only a consol what ati driver are on ?
<DexterF> 'evening
<DexterF> k3b: I'd like to rip an audio cd to k3b, k3b only offers wave and ogg, I'd like mp3 tho. how?
<meitnerium> hi the wallpaperclocks on vladstudio doesn't work. i think the wallpaper doesn't refresh. Can anyone solve my problem, please?
<DexterF> ...rip *in* k3b...
<robin0800> DexterF: install the k restricted extras
<DexterF> robin0800: already installed
<DexterF> there#s only copyright and changelog.gz in the package anyway
<robin0800> DexterF: that claims it installs lame so perhaps you can configure k3b to use that
<DexterF> that seriously blows. I can do that but it annoys me but the computers owner sure wouldnt have gone thru this. in kde3 I could just use konq...
<robin0800> DexterF: a lot of music players can rip cd's
<DexterF> like?
<DexterF> oh great, kaudiocreator doesnt exist anymore.
<robin0800> DexterF: amarok
<BluesKaj> DexterF, sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<DexterF> BluesKaj: no such package here. libk3b6 I can offer.
<BluesKaj> ok DexterF . hang on
<BluesKaj> yes DexterF install it
<DexterF> BluesKaj: well, it *is* installed... i figured tho why the mp3 option wasnt visible: I had to run k3b from a new login session
<DexterF> duh
<DexterF> the lame line is garbled tho but oh ok
<kriss3d> uhmm in the new kubuntu 9.10. How to i add a desktop shortcut ? rightclicking on the desktop just gives me either add panel or add widget.
<BluesKaj> DexterF, the mp3 option used to be left out for legal reasons (I think) and had to be added separately in previous kubuntus
<BluesKaj> kriss3d, look in the kmenu for the app you want right click on it and choose your option
<DexterF> i know
<kriss3d> kmenu ? i want to run wow with wine. but there is no actuall "wine" program in the kmenu
<BluesKaj> !winehq
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> kriss3d, you can install wine with apt or your package manager
<kriss3d> i have wine already
<kriss3d> i can config it and it works just fine. i just need to know how to make a shortcut to the desktop in kubuntu 9.10
<alexvwan> hi all!
<BluesKaj> kriss3d, wine isn't in your kmenu?...it should be
<dost> HI! How can I restore to default Dolphin settings?
<kriss3d> well it is..but its config wine.. uninstall wine.. and a folder with "programs" > "Accessories" > Notepad
<kriss3d> I cant even figure out where to add WoW to that programs folder..
<kriss3d> ah.. i think i just found it..
<kriss3d> figures.. you only find it after asking.. after searching for hours
<BluesKaj> hmm , I thought WoW had a linux version
<kriss3d> it doesnt
<rudlavibizon> hey everybody
<rudlavibizon> one question
<jcmax> hello every who know software like reason 4 or propellerhead record v1.0 ?
<rudlavibizon> how do I set a custom network connection to connect automatically when I log in?
<jcmax> for linux
<kriss3d> BluesKaj:  in Wine in the kmenu there is a folder named Programs. How do i add WoW to that folder ?
<freeRadi> Are there no pckages for kitchensync anymore in karmic?
<jcmax> who knows analogs of software like reason 4 in iinux or propellerhead record v1.0
<Mamarok> freeRadi: I don't think kitchensync was still developed
<kriss3d> Oh another thing. Howcome kubuntu cant handle a wpa-psk net ? it wont connect but it will connect with open network with wifi
<BluesKaj> kriss3d, configure wine/add applications
<kriss3d> i was advised to install wicd. however it requires me to uninstall network manager which is a terrible idea
<jcmax> i got some errors or bugs reason 4 is not correcting working in wine
<kriss3d> BluesKaj:  it doesnt show up. do i have to restart xorg to use it ?
<freeRadi> Mamarok: Well waht i know it was just tranfered to opensync. And the german Linuxmagazine reported about it's usage in the last issue.
<Mamarok> freeRadi: that's the magazine that publishes 6 month old stuff in an edition labeled for next month, right? :)
<BluesKaj> kriss3d, I don't recall
<kriss3d> BluesKaj:  ok thanks. ill reboot in a bit and see if it works.. ill just have to figure out how to allow ubuntu to use wpa-psk network
<freeRadi> Mamarok: maybe. didn't read it for several years and yust took it from a friend because i'm looking for a syncronisation-tool ;)
<BluesKaj> kriss3d, did you try wicd network manager ?
<Mamarok> freeRadi: you might be interested in this article in the German wiki then: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenSync
<kriss3d> BluesKaj:  sorta.. once it asked me to uninstall network-manager i got screwed.. after that.. no net at all
<BluesKaj> you must uninstall network manager
<freeRadi> Mamarok: I've  read it some minutes ago and it also mentions kitchensync as the tool to use in KDE
<BluesKaj> then you have to configure wicd , but it's worth it
<Mamarok> kitchensync was a KDE 3.x tool, not maitained anymore AFAIK
<kriss3d> BluesKaj:  but once ive removed network manager.. i couldnt reinstall it.. so i had to reinstall the entire ubuntu
<robin0800> kriss3d: if you download the network manager as a deb you could reinstall it if needed plan ahead
<freeRadi> Mamarok: I think you're right. Last comment on the project's homepage is 14 months ago.
<Mamarok> freeRadi: it should ultimately be integrated into Kontact AFAIK
<BluesKaj> Have stuff to do ...bbi 10 mins
<kriss3d> robin0800:  how to i tell it to use a local file ?
<Mamarok> at least that was the plan, don't know how far this has gone yet
<gothice> HEY! Is it possible to zpgrade UBUNTO to KUBUNTU from the KUBUNTU CD? ;)
<Mamarok> freeRadi: but there is this plugin: opensync-kde-plugin
<Mamarok> gothice: please do not shout
<robin0800> kriss3d: synaptic package manager can download and not install
<gothice> Mamarok: And?
<gothice> MEans, HOW 2 upgrade with the Kubuntu CD?
<Mamarok> gothice: put the CD into your sources.list, then it will be treated like a repository
<gothice> Mamarok: THANKS! :)
<freeRadi> Mamarok: Seems like Kontact hasn' integrated anything like this now. The plugin is kde-3 only AFIK. I'll go use the GTK-UI instead. Thanks for your help.
<Mamarok> but it's easier to just install the package kubuntu-desktop, unless you have a really slow net connection
<Mamarok> freeRadi: you are welcome
<gothice> mamarok: Which kommand would I have to issue to upgarde after using the CD as repo?
<Mamarok> freeRadi: according to aptitude, that plugin is for the current KDE4, as it depends on kdepimlibs5
<Mamarok> gothice: well, udate the source, the install the package kubuntu-desktop
<freeRadi> Mamarok: NIce. I should stop trusting in Linuxmagazin.
<Mamarok> which is a meta-package for the Kubuntu desktop
<Mamarok> freeRadi: the problem with those magazines is that they are usually way behind current development
<Mamarok> especially if you want new developments, they still talk about KDE 4.2 which was new almost a year ago
<freeRadi> Mamarok: hmm - the gnome-frontend semms to be gone also
<darkdelusions> Hey guys trying to get my external mic working on my headset but not having any luck is there an easy way to figure out what channel it is in the mixer? I have gone threw them all and I am not able figure it out
<rstob911> darkdelusions: is it a usb headset
<darkdelusions> no
<darkdelusions> standard 3.5
<gothice> mamarok: When I selec6t kubuntu-desktop, synaptic wants install additional packages from online. How to only install kubuntu delkstop withzout having internet connection?
<rstob911> are you on a laptop darkdelusions
<darkdelusions> ya
<darkdelusions> normally I have no problem getting it working but since i installed 9.10 its not playing nice
<rstob911> and you have the mic pluged into the mic and the speakers into the speakers
<darkdelusions> yep
<darkdelusions> and no the mute switch on my head set is not turned on :)
<Mamarok> gothice: you need to disable the internet sources, uncheck those, do an update again, then it should only consider the CD
<rstob911> are you using pulse
<rstob911> as your sound server
<darkdelusions> no
<pippo> ciao a tutti
<robin0800> on kde pulse sound server is not installed by default
<Mamarok> !it | pippo
<ubottu> pippo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<rstob911> i had to use pulse audio in kubuntu to get my sound to play right darkdelusions
<Mamarok> darkdelusions: check in Kmix you have all channels visible and none muted
<rstob911> i have a nvidia chipset
<pippo> ok thank you
<Mamarok> rstob911: bad idea, that, pulseaudio doesn't run well with most Kubuntu isntallations
<Mamarok> darkdelusions: try without pulse first
<darkdelusions> my sound working fine i am just trying to figure out when input is my external mic cause I tired to a process of  elimanation but cant seem to get it
<rstob911> sorry it is my only solution that works flawlwssly for me
<robin0800> Mamarok: its default in ubuntu
<Mamarok> robin0800: well, we are on Kubuntu here, not on Ubuntu
<robin0800> Mamarok: I know
<kriss3d> robin0800:  ty ill try.. would you happen to know any guide ? just so im sure i remember everything
<Mamarok> and it defintely is not default in Kubuntu, since Phonon can handle that
<rstob911> kde4 and pulse has issues
<gothice> mamarok: where do I find the option to disable i-net sources?
<Mamarok> darkdelusions: activate all Kmix channels and check if those work al
<Mamarok> gothice: what package manager do you use?
<gothice> Mamarok: Synaptic
<robin0800> kriss3d: if you use aptitude or it might be apt-get you can do a trial to see what will be uninstalled without it actually doing it
<kriss3d> yeah. id just like to know how to get and install network-manager first without internet so im sure i wont have to reinstall the whole ubuntu
<Mamarok> gothice: then go to the Settings menu of Synaptic -> Repositories
<ubsafder> trying to setup the my ati card i did this http://pastebin.com/m3dac5a30
<ubsafder>  and got this in my /var/log/xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/m7e4a30f3
<Mamarok> gothice: uncheck all the internet sources there, insert the CD and it should then only consider the CD
<robin0800> kriss3d: trial wicd install print details download ever file mentioned do the actual install
<darkdelusions> Mamarok: I pretty much have done that already and still get nothing out external mic
<kriss3d> robin0800:  well thats not the problem. if i at that point dont have network-manager at all
<Mamarok> darkdelusions: how do you test?
<robin0800> kriss3d: I think synaptics downloads are all debs so easy reinstall?
<BluesKaj> kriss3d, you can enable your kubuntu -live-cd as a repository in your sources.list and reinstall network manger
<kriss3d> BluesKaj:  i thought that would work yes..
<gothice> Mamarok: Done, but it tells me that kubuntu-desktop depends on qt-language-selector and so on. Not installable. :(
<kriss3d> robin0800:  well.. what do you do with the deb files ?? doubleclicking it wont work aparently
<Mamarok> gothice: because that is not on the CD
<Mamarok> gothice: but since you can go online, why not download it from the web? It's much easier
<kriss3d> well ill just try installing wicd..
<robin0800> kriss3d: does here opens deb installer
<robin0800> kriss3d:  GDebi Package Installer to be precise
<darkdelusions> Mamarok: I was testing it using ventrillo's built in testing but if you have a better suggestion I will gladly try it
<kriss3d> well it just asks me which program to open the files with..
<BluesKaj> kriss3d, sudo dpkg -i nameofdebfile , as long asit's in your /home dir
<kriss3d> ah ok ty
<gothice> mamarok: This is another computer. I have the CD - or what do you mean???
<robin0800> kriss3d: I'm sure there is a deb installer for kde not sure what its called
<kriss3d> ok
<rstob911> kpackage
<rstob911> or smart
<kriss3d> kpackagekit
<rstob911> yes
<Mamarok> darkdelusions: no idea what that ventrillo is, sorry :)
<BluesKaj> robin0800, yes there is but it's flaky , one can right click on the deb file itself and choose debinstaller or whatever it's called , but sometimes it doesn't install everything properly
<gothice> mamarok: That is in fact the CD. It's from Kubuntu.com
<darkdelusions> What a good native app to test it in? see if i can get it working there first then I will battle with vent (its a teamspeak like app)
<Mamarok> darkdelusions: I was rather asking if you want to use it with skype, make sure you have the static version of it, since that doesn't need pulseaudio
<robin0800> BluesKaj: don't like to mention works fine in ubuntu
<Mamarok> darkdelusions: it is sometimes necessary to mute capture channels, just try, hard to tell what works best for the individual case
<gothice> Mamarok: A further hint is appreciated.
<BluesKaj> robin0800, well, then you are lucky ..I've seen it fail on apps like google earth
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, one of these days maybe you can walk me thru installing skype . I get as far testing the voice recording and it fails to work, no matter what audio/alsamixer settings I've tried
<kriss3d> robin0800:  how do i get the wicd without installing it ? apt-get wicd says there is no package called wicd
<robin0800> BluesKaj: its latest version seems good on dependencies and even tells you if it needs extra files but then goes and gets them
<gothice> mamarok: would you please give me a link to an upgrade tutorial? I dont get it... :(
<kriss3d> robin0800:  Ohh thats odd.. Using CLI apt-get i can install wicd just fine.. i dont have to uninstall network-manager first.. only when using GUI version
<gothice> ...
 * gothice wondering how the F***
<Mamarok> gothice: sorry, was afk
<Mamarok> gothice: and please, watch your language, we are all volunteeres here
<gothice> Mamarok. Please accept my sincere apology.
<Mamarok> gothice: OK, accepted
<Mamarok> gothice: just to make sure, you do already have Ubuntu 9.10, you just want to switch to Kubuntu, right?
<gothice> mamarok: thanks. Nope, I have ubuntu 9.04.
<BluesKaj> kriss3d, wicd is in the universe repository , make sure you it enabled in your sources.list (delete the # in front of the deb)
<gothice> mamarok: means I have to upgrade first?
<jerry__> hi
<Mamarok> gothice: well, you can switch to Kubuntu, but not with the 9.10 CD
<kriss3d> BluesKaj:  yeah. my problem was just that in order to install wicd id have to uninstall both plasma-widget for network-manager and network-manager itself. But running apt-get install wicd worked like a charm without having to remove the network-manager so i had internet to download the wicd itself
<kriss3d> brb
<BluesKaj> kriss3d, when you use apt-get it autoremoves or disables (I'm not sure which) network manager
<terimakasi> hi
<kriss3d> ah ok.. then its just the GUi that messed somthing up i guess (or me somhow uninstalling the netowork-manager in a wrong way.. though i cant imagine how that happened)
<kriss3d> brb.. network restart
<Mamarok> gothice: please see also here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<gothice> mamarok: So to upgrade I'd have to do thsi: Download Ubuntu 9.10 CD --> Upgrade to 9.10 --> use Kubuntu 9.10 CDE and Upgrade again? ;)
<Mamarok> gothice: no, you can also plugin that computer, since you have an internet connection, why download the CD?
<Mamarok> since you can donwload, you can also directly upgrade, no?
<gothice> Mamarok: As I said - this is another system (OpenSuse 11.2). My other comp with Ubuntu that needs the upgrade has no wireless card and I don't have router access right now.
<Mamarok> ah, ok, is the /home folder on a separate partition on that other computer?
<Mamarok> since then you could simply install the new version without touching the /home partition
<gothice> Mamarok: Nope.
<gothice> Mamarok: I guess best bet would be to back up /home and completely re-install. Seems like it is not possible to switch from Ubuntu 9.04 to Kubuntu 9.10 with the kubunto CD OFFLINE.
<gothice> true or not?
<Mamarok> gothice: with the alternate CD it should be possible, please see the link I gave you
<gothice> MAMAROCK: I'll try. ;)
<Mamarok> gothice: my name is Mamarok...
<BluesKaj> !tabkey | gothice
<BluesKaj> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<gothice> :P Mamarok / "Amarok": whats the difference between the alternate CD and the kubuntu 9.10 CD? and more importantly: where do i find it?
<Mamarok> gothice: the links are all on the website I gave you
<BluesKaj> one can lead a horse to water....
<Mamarok> the alternate CD provides a different installation procedure, not all GUI like the CD, and has other tools
<gothice> Mamarok: Just can't find the downloadlink to the alternate Cd..
<gothice> Mamarok: would you please paste the link here?
 * gothice waiting patiently...
<Mamarok> gothice: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download, click on the alternat download options right below the freen button, that link was in the menu of the page I gave you
<BluesKaj> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<BluesKaj> gothice, http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download , there's aplace to check for the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer.
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, otherwise he'll end up with gnome , right ?
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: right, but since he already has Gnome on that system, 9.04...
<BluesKaj> if he uses the ubuntu download
<BluesKaj> ok
<Mamarok> not sure upgrading from Ubuntu 9.04 to Kubuntu 9.10 can be done directly
<Mamarok> I never did, since I don't use Ubuntu :)
<gothice> Mamarok: yes, i want to get rid of gnome. woulod you recommend a complete -re-install?
<gothice> Mamarok: OpenSuse? ;)
<bbigras> anyone knows if we are going to get a patched glibc for the malloc_check problem http://www.purinchu.net/wp/2009/11/16/malloc_check_-crashes/ ?
<Mamarok> gothice: I don't use OpenSuSE, I use Kubuntu
<gothice> penner
<gothice> :D
<BluesKaj> I installed gnome desktop into my setup alongside kde , and gave it a go for a week or so . Gnome is easier to configure for apps but I got tired of it's "look" and no matter haow many diff themes etc I tried , I couldn't handle it's graphics so I finally removed it.
<BluesKaj> for some apps , not all
<gothice> OK: I'm chosing the way that really should work: re-install. backing up /home, re-install and then all features on there again. Enjoy the 1st Advend, guys! :)
<coguan> newbie here.....
<coguan> i need some help pls.....
<BluesKaj> 1st Advend?
<BluesKaj> !ask | coguan
<ubottu> coguan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darkdelusions> Mamarok: I figured it out... It seems like my headset channel is on digital input for some reason
<coguan> i can't connect to internet using my wireless  in kubuntu, but in gnome its connected , there's someone can help..?
<julien_> francais ?
<coguan> indonesian...
<julien_> frensh server abruti
<BluesKaj> julien_,  #ubuntu-fr
<julien_> merci ;)
<julien_> bonsoir, je suis en pleine installation de LAMP avec l'aide d'une vidéo tuto trouvé sur l'aide de ubuntu, a un moment il faut entrer " w3m http://loclahost/public" et sa doit afficher une page mais jobtiens un message derreur
<maco> !fr | julien_
<ubottu> julien_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<julien_> sorry tromper de canal
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | coguan
<ubottu> coguan: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<BluesKaj> julien_, dans le boite server  /join #ubuntu-fr
<coguan> thx, i'll try to install wicd, its related with ipv6 problem?
<BluesKaj> coguan, to disable IPv6 : Disabling an IPv6 permanently, kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub , Line 9 should look like this : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash ipv6.disable=1"
<BluesKaj> coguan, no,  wicd is not related to IPv6  , as far as i know
<coguan> thx much BluesKaj.....
<BluesKaj> coguan, I hope it works for you
<sheytan_> Hi there
<sheytan_> can someone share the sources.list file for karmic 6bit?
<sheytan_> i broke mine ;D
<Mamarok> sheytan_: check here: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<sheytan_> Mamarok thanks, is there any difference between 32 and 64 bit in the repos?
<Mamarok> that depends on the repository, they have flags telling you the version
<Mamarok> else it's in the package names, like for example for the kernel
<sheytan_> Mamarok so, when i replace the sources.lis file form a 32 bi kubuntu it will work ok in 64bit?
<Mamarok> sheytan_: read that webpage I gave you, please
<Mamarok> if your system is already 32 bit, you can't just convert it, you need to do a reinstall, ditto the other way round
<th3zik> wow hi people
<sheytan_> Mamarok. know that. just asking if there's any difference between the URL in sources.list for 32 and 64 bit :)
<chisel_> i just upgraged to 9.10 and now my video players wont play in full screen nor let me FF or RWD. nor will they allow me to expand the window size. i'm out of patience and ideas. google has been no help. can anyone help or point me in the right direction with out over analyzing
<Mamarok> sheytan_: and if you look at the different repositories in that webpage you can see that it is explained :)
<Mamarok> read
<ubsafder> i am having trouble getting kde to start after gdm where will i find the logs ? xfce looks ok
<Neremor> hello! I have alsa-utils installed, but the command "asoundconf" can't be found... any ideas whats wrong?
<rstob911> Neremor: try alsaconf
<rstob911> in a terminal sudo
<Neremor> i can neither execute nor install alsaconf
<rstob911> look here see if it helps you         http://ubuntu.sun.ac.za/wiki/index.php/Hardware
<cmurda> hello
<cmurda> I needed to see if i could get some help
<cmurda> im brand new to linux, and TIRED of windows...
<rstob911> cmurda: go ahead and ask if someone knows the answer they will chime in
<cmurda> Thank you
<cmurda> I have a Toshiba Satellite l305d, and I am running Kubuntu
<cmurda> my laptop gets WAY too hot
<cmurda> it doesnt sound like the fan is really blowing
<cmurda> right now im @ 69*C
<cmurda> any suggestions?
<rstob911> cmurda: i looked on the web this is a known issue with toshiba laptops but i havent found any answers yet
<cmurda> ok....
<cmurda> so maybe making the switch to linux isnt the best idea for me yet? :(
<Benkinooby> .
 * genii sips
<Erthe> Yo.
<Neremor> hello! I removed all alsa kernel modules for soundcards. is there a way to reinstall them via apt?
<wathek> Hello all
<wathek> I would ask if there's any repo that contains Qt 4.5.3 ?
<wathek> for the karmic koala
<Benkinooby> Neremor: sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<Benkinooby> maybe you have to use purge
<Benkinooby> wathek: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=qt
<wathek> Benkinooby, cool thank you
<Benkinooby> wathek: i am not sure if you will need all of them
<Benkinooby> wathek: is there any special purpose?
<wathek> Benkinooby, yep it says that Qt 4.5.3 is available that's all what I need
<wathek> need just to add the repos in my ubuntu and then install it
<wathek> :D
<Benkinooby> wathek: i guess u donwloaded software, not insing apt-get or aptitude
<Benkinooby> wathek: so dependencies could not be resolved...
<wathek> Benkinooby, no I used apt-get
<Benkinooby> wathek: in general, aptitude seems to have better dependencie-management that apt-get
<wathek> Benkinooby, yep that's right
<wathek> Benkinooby, but the problem is in which repos I can find qt 4.5.3
<wathek> looool
<Benkinooby> wathek: ?
<wathek> what does it mean 4.5.3really4.5.2-0ubuntu1
<wathek> it's 4.5.2 and not 4.5.3 ?
<wathek> loool
<Benkinooby> ?
<wathek> Benkinooby, it seems that it's the 4.5.2 and not the 4.5.3
<Benkinooby> wathek: i see 4.5.3
<wathek> Benkinooby, I got Qt 4.5.3really4.5.2-0ubuntu1 and when I do qmake -v
<wathek> it says it's 4.5.2
<wathek> doesn't matter
<Benkinooby> ok
<lili> hi.. does anybody here can help me? when i try to boot ubuntu, i often failed at grub. and it's left _ blinking and i have to hard reset the computer. i really confused with what causing this. is this a problem with ubuntu or hardware?
<Benkinooby> lili: did you do update or something like tis before?
<lili> Benkinooby : i believe it's a fresh install. i'll try to boot with Live CD and the problem still the same, but it's not always like that, it's only sometimes. i'm afraid if it's not ubuntu so it's the ram. am i right?
<Benkinooby> lili: you can test the ram with the live-cd
<Benkinooby> lili: there is a entry in the menu beside install ubuntu and test ubuntu....
<Benkinooby> lili: is your ram old?
<lili> Benkinooby : i forgot to mention that i have running that test, and the result is fine, well i have this ram for 2 years. i'm not sure if it's old or not :)
<Benkinooby> lili: 2 years are ok... what is about the hard disk?
<lili> Benkinooby : the hard disk is old. i have two hard disk installed, and bot are still ata
<lili> *both
<Benkinooby> lili: could be a reason....
<Benkinooby> lili: somtimes it also happens to me, but presseing the enter-key works fine for me
<Benkinooby> but my hardware is new
<lili> Benkinooby : yes maybe. but as far as i know live cd go into ram not hard disk, correct me if i'm wrong..
<Neremor> i'm using pulseaudio, but i only get sound from the two front speakers. I have an intel onboard soundcard which supports 5.1 for sure (tested under windows), but pulseaudio only uses the output for the front speakers. any idea what to fix?
<Ev0luti0n_> guys
<Benkinooby> lili: so the boot problem occurs with livecd?
<Ev0luti0n_> how can i do a scan to my linux system for trojans and malware?
<lili> Benkinooby : yes
<Benkinooby> Neremor: use kmixer
<Neremor> hm doesn't kmixer belong to alsa? i have a pulseaudio problem
<Benkinooby> Neremor: and also use sudo alsaconf in terminal... check if all panels are activated
<Neremor> alsaconf isn't available anymore
<Neremor> in the default ubuntu repos
<Benkinooby> Neremor: the way linux handles sound is quite difficult. there are different layers...
<Benkinooby> Neremor: oh, sorry i mean alsamixer
<Benkinooby> lili: d you also have a hard disk install of ubuntu?
<Neremor> well ok, i have to restart kubuntu because i changed the default sound card
<Neremor> i'm back in a few minutes
<Benkinooby> Ev0luti0n_: google is your friend.. there is a lot of software
<lili> Benkinooby : yes, both of my hard disk run ubuntu and kubuntu
<Benkinooby> lili: so the boot problem only comes with the live cd?
<Benkinooby> Ev0luti0n_: clam AV and AVG are offering linux antivirus software for free
<lili> Benkinooby : no, both live cd and hard disk. but you know it's not always just sometimes.
<orzel> Hello. I'm quite confused because i have two computers that successfully updated to 9.10, but i dont have the same behaviour in kde.  On one computer, if i drag&drop the 'desktop'  folder on the background, i'm asked about 'icon' and 'lancelot', but not the usual 'directory viewing' option. In the same way, in the desktop configuration, if i want to use the "Desktop view" style, i can't, i only have the default 'Desktop' plasma style.
<orzel> Do you have any idea what could cause this ?
<Benkinooby> lili: what is the log files saying?
<orzel> especially, it feels weird to have a 'style' menu with only one style inside....
<lili> Benkinooby : i don't know i never see the log file.
<Benkinooby> lili: use the program ksystemlog.... ist installed by default
<lili> Benkinooby : sadly, i'm now chatting on netbook because the desktop won't start. :(
<Benkinooby> lili: canyou get into comandline?
<Benkinooby> lili: or boot with fail-safe option?
<Neremor> well now i've no sound at least
<Benkinooby> orzel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134568
<Neremor> i changed the alsa default sound card to my pci-c-media card. This card has loaded kernel drivers and should work. all channels are unmuted. alsa routes the input to pulseaudio. Pulseaudio has set as output the c-media card too.
<Neremor> and off course i restarted after the changes i made.
<orzel> Benkinooby: i wont delete my whole .kde dir!!
<orzel> Benkinooby:  or do you mean that it could be kde messing with its configuration files ?
<lili> Benkinooby : i can. and then?
<Benkinooby> orzel: this is not what i told you... but this are the files, that contain all the settings, so i guess this is where the difference is
<Neremor> no i have sound again :D
<Benkinooby> lili: go to /var/log
<orzel> Benkinooby: i can delete all plasma related file though
<Benkinooby> Neremor: what did you change?
<Neremor> nothing :D
<drostie_> anyone know where I can find source or docks for the notes plasmoid? it doesn't seem to be on the kde site, or else my google-fu is off. :/
<Neremor> ok but now i've the problem with which i started today:
<drostie_> hmmm. evil dual logins... :/
<lili> Benkinooby : ok, next?
<Benkinooby> lili: cat syslog | grep grub
<Benkinooby> lili: type this
<Neremor> i would like to configure the volume of the single channels in pulseaudio's "pavucontrol". But something strange happens: When i set EVERY slider (all 6) to zero, you should think you don't hear anything anymore. Wrong; the front speakers are muted as they are supposed to. but the rear speakers aren't affected by the change... any idea why??
<lili> Benkinooby : are you sure that was the right cmd? because it says no such file or directory
<Benkinooby> Neremor: i had a similar problem... finally i solved it by letting kmixer display all channels and then i tested... also you have to know, that you have to set some software app. to obey pulse-audi. my vlc player was using alsa straigt ignoring pulseaudio totally... i had to do the setting in vlc
<drostie> I'm not even seeing the notes plasmoid on opendesktop.org o_O.
<Benkinooby> lili: ??? wow... ok, what files are in the /var/log directory?
<Benkinooby> drostie: maybe it was not a plasmoid... maybe it was knotes...
<lili> Benkinooby : lots and it's impossible for me to tell you one by one.
<Benkinooby> lili: do you see a file called syslog ?
<lili> Benkinooby : yep, syslog, syslog 1, and syslog 2.gz
<Benkinooby> Neremor: but for you it seems to be a system problem, and not an app. problem
<Neremor> ok i got it right now
<Benkinooby> lili: cat syslog | grep grub
<Neremor> i didn't solve the error, but i found a work-around
<Benkinooby> lili: cat syslog | grep boot
<Benkinooby> Neremor: what is the workaround?
<drostie> Benkinooby: no, I really don't think the plasma widget that I'm using is KNotes, based on the screenshots I can find of KNotes. o_O
<drostie> Anyway, I think I found the config file.
<lili> Benkinooby, cat:  syslog: no such file or directory
<Neremor> because i can't change the volume of the rear speakers, i reduced the volume of the front speakers...
<drostie> lili: you've really got no /var/log/syslog ? o_O.
<Benkinooby> this is what puzzles me too
<Benkinooby> lili: type pwd and tell me the output
<lilyy> Benkinooby : it's me lili. i'm on the desktop now. ok please wait
<lilyy> Benkinooby : /home/petsounds
<Benkinooby> lilyy: awww!!! you were in the werong directory!! type "cat /var/log/syslog | grep grub"
<Benkinooby> is there something coming?
<lilyy> no sorry
<Benkinooby> ok,  type "cat /var/log/syslog | grep boot"
<Benkinooby> without the " signs
<lilyy> Benkinooby : yes i typed that without the "
<Benkinooby> also if you type with boot nothing comes?
<lilyy> yep nothing comes
<Benkinooby> lilyy: may be this will be of interest for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1688
<lilyy> Benkinooby : ok i read it. but it tells me nothing :(
<Benkinooby> lilyy: you read the website or the log file?
<lilyy> Benkinooby : the site
<Benkinooby> lilyy: dmesg is an other way linux places complaints :P
<Benkinooby> so "dmesg | grep boot" will give you everyting from dmesg that mentions the word "bot"
<lilyy> [    0.000000]   node 0 bootmap 00011000 - 00017f00
<lilyy> [    0.000000] (9 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 00377fe000]
<lilyy> [    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-15-generic root=/dev/sdb5 ro quiet splash
<Benkinooby> lilyy: so this where my small knowledge ends... google
<lilyy> it's ok Benkinooby ill try it later
<Benkinooby> lilyy: ok, good luck
<lilyy> thx
<laetzer> hi all. I started reading a lot about ati radeon on ubuntu. it's confusing. what exactly is the best thing to do with 9.10 kubuntu and an ati radeon pro 9600? thanks for any tip
<powlins> hi all
<powlins> can someone help me?
<powlins> i have some problems with the wireless
<powlins> it ses that it is disabled..
<Kubit> I can't get rid of kopete playing a notification sound upon incoming message...
<Kubit> turned off sounds from configure notifications and even turned ALL System sounds off
<Kubit> it still plays that sound
<haakon_> Can someone give me some hints on how to kontroll the power management more efficient, when i unplugg my laptop from the AC the cpu reduces speed
<ale_> ciao
<ale_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<hagabaka> my hard drive is making noise non-stop :/
<giz> hagabaka:clicking?
<hagabaka> just the noise it normally makes when writing/reading a lot, but now it's doing it constantly
<giz> hagabaka:do you have an AV scanner running?
<Zassel> hi, my kde4 do not save the resolution is set! it worx fine until i rebbot, but then it start with max resolution :( how can i make kde4 remember my configuration (if is start Resolution Konfig it switches automaticaly to my favorit res)
<hagabaka> giz: I have rkhunter and clamd installed, but I don't know how to tell if they're scanning now
<giz> hagabaka:try top for starters in a terminal
<hagabaka> well rkhunter is not running, clamd is running, but it's a daemon
<hagabaka> it's not using much CPU or memory
<ASrock> hey im using kubuntu 9.04 and i like synaptic and i want to install it...what would i type into the terminal to install it
<rstob911> ASrock: apt-get synaptic
<ASrock> rstob911: that returns "E: Invalid operation synaptic"
<ASrock> oh what do i type to update my apt-get lists?
<ASrock> nvm i got i
<ASrock> t
<tinel>  hi all, I have a problem with my sound card "Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)", absolutely no sound on ubuntu 9.10....any help?
<rstob911> ASrock:    http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=printpage;topic=3106317.0
<tinel>  hi all, I have a problem with my sound card "Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)", absolutely no sound on ubuntu 9.10....any help?
<tinel>  hi all, I have a problem with my sound card "Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)", absolutely no sound on ubuntu 9.10....any help?
#kubuntu 2010-11-29
<DarkSneasel> hi
<DarkSneasel> quick (and stupid) question
<DarkSneasel> Kubuntu default shortcut keys
<DarkSneasel> i want open the terminal without quit x
<moetunes> DarkSneasel:  ctrl+alt+F2 up to F6 if you mean a tty
<DarkSneasel> no i dont want close the x
<moetunes> x won't close - alt+F7 to get back to X
<DarkSneasel> and how to open k-menu, since my mouse don't work... (i'm typing from another computer )
<moetunes> or do you want to open konsole?
<DarkSneasel> yes
<moetunes> that I don't know
<DarkSneasel> well, maybe i cound edit the config file from the control+alt f1. where can i find this file?
<Snowhog> DarkSneasel: Alt+F2 and type konsole
<DarkSneasel> and what is the command for the console
<DarkSneasel> thanks!
<DarkSneasel> and... for k-menu?
<yofel> DarkSneasel: for konsole: system settings -> shortcuts and gestures -> custom shortcuts -> examples -> enable 'run konsole' and set your favorite shortcut in the settings
<Snowhog> DarkSneasel: The K Menu doesn't have a keyboard shortcut set by default.
<yofel> it doesn't? it's set to alt+f1 here
<Snowhog> yofel: What version of Kubuntu/KDE?
<yofel> 4.5.3
<yofel> maybe I set that myself, can't remember though
<DarkSneasel> kubuntu 8.10 =P
<DarkSneasel> the mouse is not working on the computer of my friend, actualy on windows XP it get a BSOD all the time
<yofel> 8.10? that's not even supported anymore o.O use 8.04 or at least 9.10
<Snowhog> yofel: I'm on KDE 4.5.3, Kubuntu 10.10 and K Menu doens't have a shortcut set by default.
<DarkSneasel> so i'm trying to help with a live cd..
<yofel> Snowhog: ok, was me then I guess...
<Snowhog> yofel: :)
<Snowhog> DarkSneasel: What type of mouse?
<DarkSneasel> neither the USB one, or the PS/2
<Snowhog> DarkSneasel: Serial connection?
<DarkSneasel> neither the ps2 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:MiniDIN-8_Diagram.svg or the USB
<DarkSneasel> i try "cd /dev/input/by-path" and the mouse dont even apear
<Snowhog> DarkSneasel: Do you know how to entery your PC BIOS settings when booting?
<DarkSneasel> yes
<Snowhog> DarkSneasel: Do so and look at the mouse settings. There is likely something refering to 'Legacy' or such. Switch to that, save, and continue to boot.
<wqapol> I need some help. The system was not responding so I pressed Ctr + Alt + Esc. The desktop and tasbar has vanished. But I can switch worskspaces and still access program windows. How can I set things right. I cant aford to restart.
<GabrielYYZ_> wqapol: log out and log back in
<DarkSneasel> legacy? sorry nothing here
<wqapol> GabrielYYZ_: I have unsaved diles in NetBeans, Will it recover?
<wqapol> GabrielYYZ_: *files.
<GabrielYYZ_> can you alt tab to netbeans and save?
<Walzmy_> wqapol: can you alt-tab into netbeans and save your work?
<wqapol> GabrielYYZ_: No it doesnt show up using alt tab
<DarkSneasel> <Snowhog>theres nothing about Legacy on this bios =\, i need sleep now, tomorow i should comeback, for more assistence, thanks anyway
<Snowhog> GabrielYYZ_: So this is a mouse on your friends PC, and even running Kubuntu from a LiveCD, the mouse isn't recognized?
<GabrielYYZ_> snowhog: wrong guy :P try DarkSneasel
<Snowhog> GabrielYYZ_: :d sorry
<GabrielYYZ_> snowhog: no worries
<wqapol> Oh! just did Alt + F2 and looked up the System Activity. Alas Netbeans has closed. No other was thant to log back in. fingers crossed.
<GabrielYYZ_> wqapol: were you building something and netbeans locked up?
<GabrielYYZ_> oh well, maybe he did build the thing and it got saved
<wqapol> GabrielYYZ_: No, was working with MySQL administrator. Also had a PHP routine script running in one of the terminal.
<GabrielYYZ_> wqapol: ah. so you lost it?
<wqapol> GabrielYYZ_: Yes I did loss a couple of edits in netbeans.
<wqapol> GabrielYYZ_: lose
<GabrielYYZ_> wqapol: if those locks up happen often, i think netbeans has an option to auto save every ** seconds or so
<GabrielYYZ_> wqapol: might be confused though, but you should try checking in case it does have the option
<libanese> wish tuo were here ..... pink floyd rulez :D
<wqapol> GabrielYYZ: Thanks for the suggestion. It does has "AutoSave Module" plugin to save every few seconds.
<GabrielYYZ> wqapol: cool stuff, you're welcome.
<kde185> anyone else having issues with apt-get update?
<Snowhog> kde185: What issue are you having?
<kde185> "Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release"
<kde185> having issues downloading index files from there
<Snowhog> kde185: And are you also told something about the PUBLIC_KEY ?
<kde185> yup says no public key
<Snowhog> kde185: And the publick key it gives is?
<kde185> DB141E2302FDF932
<kde185> er that seems a bit short for a key....
<kde185> it's not giving a full encryption key
<GabrielYYZ> i fixed that with a command, something with wget gpg something, let me look for it
<kde185> "....couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY DB141E2302FDF932"
<kde185> alright awesome
<Snowhog> kde185: In a console type the following: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv DB141E2302FDF932 and then type: gpg --export --armor DB141E2302FDF932 | sudo apt-key add - and then sudo apt-get update
<kde185> heh woot fixed it
<kde185> ty
<kde185> is this a real common issue people are having lately or something?
<GabrielYYZ> ah cool, in my case that didn't work
<yofel> erm, you can just use 'sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com DB141E2302FDF932'  -- for future reference
<GabrielYYZ> i did when i reinstalled kubuntu the other day
<kde185> yeah i installed it ealier in the week, everything went fine.  updated kde to latest bugfix release and it uninstalled my desktop so I just reinstalled and I got that bug
<yofel> kde185: with extras yes, I think the ubuntu-extras-keyring package needs to be updated
<GabrielYYZ> yofel: i tried that and snowhog's way the other day, but it didn't work for me, it kept saying that the key was not available
<yofel> GabrielYYZ: impossible, the key is there
<GabrielYYZ> yofel: i know, i even check the http address and saw the key but apt-key wasn't retrieving it for me
<kde185> it's very possible because this is a brand new kubuntu install
<yofel> extras needed to be re-initialised for natty a while ago, they probably messed the gpg key up when they did that
<kde185> I haven't had a chance yet to mess things up
<yofel> GabrielYYZ: odd...
<GabrielYYZ> yofel: indeed, i had to google for about half an hour until i got a wget solution that did work
<yofel> maybe it uses some weird port and you have a firewall?
<kde185> I found a solution that involved reinstalling the keys package, but it didn't work for me
<yofel> (I'm purely guessing)
<GabrielYYZ> yofel: iptables only, i doubt it was that, but could be
<yofel> kde185: well, you could file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug ubuntu-extras-keyring' and post your error
<yofel> since that package should take care of adding the key...
<kde185> the bug report I found already had entries in it describing my problem, just no solutions that worked yet
<yofel> kde185: which report? (if you remember it)
<kde185> 1 sec let me find it
<kde185> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-extras-keyring/+bug/650525
<gher1941> kde185:  I'm almost finished downloading maverick-kubuntu.  are you guys saying that it is having problems updating?
<kde185> gher1941: it was a minor issue I think
<yofel> ah that one, I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-extras-keyring/+bug/681382 a few days ago for natty, but I guess that affects maverick too
<kde185> gher1941: it was unable to check for updates on one of the repositories, but Snowhog said a fix that worked well for me
<gher1941> hopefully so....I have major bandwidth issues...did you manually fetch the key?
<kde185> gher1941: yeah
 * yofel puts the workaround command on the bug
<gher1941> this was the fix:: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv DB141E2302FDF932 and then type: gpg --export --armor DB141E2302FDF932 | sudo apt-key add - and then sudo apt-get update    ?
<ner0x> Any software for weight training or keeping track of weight/gym exercises or anything like that?
<kde185> ner0x: excel *ducks*
<GabrielYYZ> lol
<GabrielYYZ> ner0x: i don't think there is though, tbh
<GabrielYYZ> at least, not one that you can get trough synaptic or kpackagekit
<kde185> openoffice spreadsheet would be fine for me, but I don't work out
<gher1941> heh - why not use Kspread?
<Snowhog> ner0x: Not free, but runs on Linux. See http://www.workoutware.com/openfitness/download.shtml
<gher1941> I wish Kubuntu would use koffice instead of openoffice.  i don't use office stuff enough to justify the bloated size of openoffice
<kde185> is koffice catching up to oo?
<GabrielYYZ> gher1941: maybe libreoffice slims down?
<Snowhog> ner0x: Or this, which is free for Linux: http://www.workoutware.com/openfitness/download.shtml
<ner0x> Same link?
<Snowhog> ner0x: Oops. See http://www.junauza.com/2009/03/freeopen-source-workoutfitness-software.html
<gher1941> Gabriel|YYZ:  that's very interesting - first I've heard of it
<gher1941> ever since oracle got openoffice it feels kind of weird having it install by default
<GabrielYYZ> ner0x: GTrainer looks good in that last link snowhog posted
<GabrielYYZ> gher1941: yeah, it seems lots of people are hyped with libreoffice replacing OO
<gher1941> got to go - thanks all.
<ner0x> GabrielYYZ: I'll have to look at it.
<smoge> I'm finding that kunbuntu uses much more memory then arch+kde and fedora+kde
<smoge> why that???
<smoge> kunbuntu desktop comes with more things?
<smoge> it's like twice more memory..
<valorie> you can turn things off you don't like, smoge
<valorie> try running top in the console
<valorie> I found a huge difference when I added no-script to FF
<smoge> hum..
<valorie> cut down my fan running about 75%
<smoge> what's no-script?
<valorie> it's a plugin for firefox
<valorie> you can still run scripts that you want
<valorie> but it stops 100% of them until you say so
<valorie> helps immensely
<Guest43939> hey
<tnt_> hello everybody
<tnt_> anyone in the us having internet problems tonight?
<gher1941> no more than usual - what's the problem?
<jluis_> k
<sresu> Under /usr/share/sounds/ which sound is for logout for KDE Workspace?
<valorie> I don't know, but you can set that in systemsettings
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> valorie: my track pad issue seems solved
<eagles0513875> all my issues and slowness were related to plasma being used for the netbook kde desktop
<eagles0513875> i converted back to the normal kde desktop look and it performs a million times better
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I like plasma, so I'm sorry that didn't work out for you
<valorie> but at least you solved the problem
<SporkWitch> how would i set kubuntu 10.10 up so that I can access my home folder by using my normal username and password? (effectively a remote login).  I use the same username and password on both machines on my local network, want to share files between the two, with the same permissions.  End goal is easily moving files back and forth between the two machines, from either machine, and still requiring the username and password to view the folders.
<gespacho> hi. i am getting an error, when i boot up, referring to my "previous" linux kernel.  Can anybody help me sort this out?
<moetunes> gespacho:  what was the error?
<gespacho> moetunes: thanks.  something like:   modprobe: FATAL: could not load lib/modules -2.6.35.22modprobe.dep
<gespacho> moetunes:   as i said, this is my previous kernel.
<moetunes> gespacho:  that means the initrd wasn't made right
<gespacho> moetunes: is it relatively simple to remake it, or do i need to learn on the web?
<gespacho> moetunes: (in other words, don't wanna waste too much of your time)
<moetunes> gespacho:  you could try to redo the kernel install from the kernel you are in now
<gespacho> moetunes: how would i do that?
<moetunes> gespacho:  something like   sudo dpkg-reconfigure- linux
<moetunes> oops
<moetunes> gespacho:  something like   sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-<version>
<moetunes> where linux<version> is the kernel version you want to redo - it should show in kpackagekit
<moetunes> !find linux
<ubottu> Found: doc-linux-html, doc-linux-text, grub, initramfs-tools, libhyphen-dev, libselinux1, libselinux1-dev, linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-22-generic, linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-22-generic-pae, linux-backports-modules-net-2.6.35-22-generic (and 179 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<moetunes> !find kernel
<ubottu> Found: kernel-wedge, kerneloops-daemon, nfs-kernel-server, rsyslog, bcmwl-kernel-source, nvidia-173-kernel-source, nvidia-180-kernel-source, nvidia-185-kernel-source, nvidia-96-kernel-source, nvidia-kernel-common (and 22 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kernel&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<gespacho> moetunes: sorry, my system froze, had to do a hard reboot!
<gespacho> moetunes: (is this because of the kernel issue?)
<moetunes> gespacho:  I wondered what happened
<moetunes> gespacho:  could be - you don't have an error free kernel to boot into?
<gespacho> moetunes: i don't know,  according to grub, i'm booting into the latest one, and the error is referring to the previous one.
<gespacho> i am trying to put together the dpkg command, now.
<gespacho> moetunes: thanks, you said "something like"/ so i didn't know if you were sure. i will run it
<moetunes> gespacho:  I can't know the kernel version you have the issue with is all
<gespacho> moetunes: thanks, i do know. but maybe i have the command wrong: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux2.6.35-23-generic
<moetunes> gespacho:  that should be it - does it output anyhting when you run it?
<gespacho> moetunes: "package 'linux' is not installed and no info is available"....
<moetunes> gespacho:  probably a typo
<moetunes> gespacho:  as a check do   dpkg -l | grep linux
<valorie> there is a space
<valorie> linux 2.6.35-23-generic
<moetunes> there you go
<gespacho> thanks, lets try them both....
<moetunes> I didn't think packages came with spaces in their name
<gespacho> what about 2.6.35-22        ?  "space" or "dash" before 23?
<gespacho> sorry: "dot" or "dash"?
<moetunes> what was the return from   dpkg -l | grep linux   ?
<gespacho> moetunes:  lots of info. should i put it on pastebin?
<moetunes> gespacho:  no need - does one have the kernel version in it?
<r2b2> hello.. i need some help recovering files from a broken SD card which we used yesterday during my wife's bday celebration.  Kubuntu 10.10 can't read it,.. here is my dmesg
<valorie> I also see linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic
<r2b2> http://pastebin.com/uLNTAU4h
<moetunes> that'll be the one then
<valorie> sadly, in a bug report about it not properly updating
<moetunes> I didn't think it would have spaces in the name
<r2b2> i understand it may be a problem with the sd card itself.. but is there still a way to recover our photos from it?
<r2b2> anyone ?
<moetunes> r2b2:  line twelve of that dmesg says the sd card was taken offline due to errors
<r2b2> moetunes: yes so it is really broken or corrupted
<moetunes> r2b2:  it's hard to access that if the kernel takes it offline
<r2b2> moetune: i do still hope i can recover our photos from yesterday's event
<r2b2> moetunes : even windows and the camera can't reformat it :(
<r2b2> moetunes: so there's no more hope?
<moetunes> r2b2:  I don't know much about that sort of thing - maybe you'll need to try some data recovery software or commercial service
<moetunes> r2b2:  if the kernel can't make it usable you can';t access it with normal processes
<gespacho> sorry.  had to reboot again!!
<valorie> how about some sort of a block copy?
<r2b2> moetunes: i tried photorec/testdisk but it can't see the sd card..
<valorie> do those work through USB?
<moetunes> it would have to be online from the kernel
<valorie> :(
<r2b2> block copy?
<r2b2> i was thinking of reformatting it and recover files using testdisk/photorec but couldn't get past that stage :)
<moetunes> r2b2:  I may be wrong but I don't think you'll be able to do it with normal end user type software as it can't be mounted by the kernel
<r2b2> moetunes : sounds like i have to dig deeper and talk to the kernel.. all for recovering yesterday's memories
<moetunes> r2b2:  what happened to it? - a baby chew on it or something?
<moetunes> what made it go wrong might give a clue to making it accessable
<r2b2> moetunes : its a cheap SD card my mom bought in a store that sells stuff made in china.. the camera suddenly went off while we are watching a clip on it
<r2b2> then we turned it on, it says the memory card is unusable
<moetunes> r2b2:  I would try a reputable data recovery company maybe - I don't know any kernel tricks to get an unusable filesystem usable
<r2b2> moetunes  : what sort of magic do they know that we can't do :D
<moetunes> r2b2:  no idea but they seem to be able to recover stuff most times
<r2b2> moetunes: alright i'll hunt for that type of company here in the philippines
<moetunes> r2b2:  you try on ##hardware to see if they have a clue
<r2b2> thanks moutunes
<moetunes> or ius it #hardware...
<moetunes> s/ius/is/
<r2b2> join #hardware
<moetunes> r2b2:  you didn't make it to #hardware?
<r2b2> moetunes: scratching my head on how to join to that channel
<r2b2> :D
<moetunes> r2b2:  do   /join #hardware
<r2b2> cannot join channel .. must be invited
<moetunes> r2b2:  you might have to be registered
<moetunes> I'm in there without an invite
<moetunes> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Snowhog> moetunes: Well, how about inviting r2b2 then?
<moetunes> how do I do that ?
<Snowhog> moetunes:  INVITE <nickname> <channel>
<moetunes> INVITE r2b2 ##hardware
<moetunes> doesn't seem to be it :)
<maco> moetunes: need a / before it
<maco> /invite
<moetunes> that seemed to work - r2b2 try now
<r2b2> i will
<moetunes> don't bother    ##hardware :You're not channel operator   is what I got in there
<r2b2> ##hardware: Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<r2b2> #hardware: Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<r2b2> :D
<moetunes> r2b2:  you'll have to register it seems
<r2b2> yeah
<r2b2> i saw this company http://tech.exchange.ph/blog/g/2010/07/15/intellistor-is-the-only-professional-data-recovery-company-in-the-philippines
<r2b2> 4400 pesos is 100 USD
<moetunes> wow and there's prob no gaurantee
<r2b2> well it says if they can't recover the data no fees
<r2b2> :D
<moetunes> that's cool then :)
<moetunes> almost
<r2b2> yeah.. thanks again
<moetunes> luck
<Guest22515> hi,how to create an ad-hoc connetion with knetworkmanager?
<pider> hi, dolphin use chrome as browser when I open an internett link, my standard browser is firefox, how do I change to firefox?
<KRF_> pider: system settings -> default components
<pider> I try ...
<pider> still use chrome when I open a html
<pider> uninstall chrome maybe?
<moetunes> check in firefoxes preferences for using firefox as the default browser
<pider> firefox is my default browser, dolphin still use chrome!
<eagles0513875|2> hey guys im on maverick on my netbook and my campus has a proxy server setup
<eagles0513875|2> for some reason in firefox if i set it to auto detect settings it fails to do so
<KRF_> pider: try rclick on html file -> open with, select firefox, set as default
<pider> yes, good, thanks!!!
<eagles0513875|2> !aptfix | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Hedron> hi everybody I am having problem with the following command
<Hedron> apt-get build-dep --no-install-recommends linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Hedron> I get error message saing:
<Hedron> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_source_Sources - open (2: No such file or directory)
<Hedron> can anybody help me to solve this?
<Hedron> apt-get update states: W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY DB141E2302FDF932
<Hedron> how can I correct this problem?
<moetunes> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<moetunes> ignore that
<chiiiiiz> Hi!!!
<chiiiiiz> I am looking for some help with bash scripts... in fact, I need an example of script that I could adapt...
<moetunes> what are you trying to do?
<chiiiiiz> I want to create a script that records a Youtube/dailymotion video with cclive using a "right-click" and a "save as ... with cclive"
<chiiiiiz> I do not want to use flash with my browser
<chiiiiiz> I know how to do it simply using my terminal, copy/paste the link... but my dearest is allergical to command line...
<jussi> what is "cc live"?
<moetunes> there's already an app called youtube-dl.py for that
<moetunes> I haven't heard of cc live either
<jussi> or something like this for FF: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2254/
<chiiiiiz> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/cclive.1.html
<jussi> chiiiiiz: see the 2 options we gave you :)
<chiiiiiz> no, it is a command-line tool like clive to record any video in flash not using a flash plugin
<moetunes> how would a right click work then?
<jussi> chiiiiiz: I undrstand. the ff plugin I mentioned does just that...
<chiiiiiz> Iknow youtube-dl, but it only (to my knowledge) works for youtube ... cclive works for many other websites
<chiiiiiz> jussi: indeed... I thought you mentioned Downloadhelper...
<chiiiiiz> and what if you do not use FF?
<jussi> chiiiiiz: there is a chrome equivalent iirc, dont know about other browsers
<chiiiiiz> OK, I'll dig in this direction...
<powerinside> Need help to manually upgrade to 10.10
<gnomefreak> powerinside: you should uyse update-manager(not sure what it is called in Kubuntu) it should be something like update-manager-kde
<gnomefreak> hold on ill get it
<gnomefreak> open a terminal and type in "update-manager-kde" without the "
<larsjaaa_> kdesu as prefix maybe?
<CMoH-office> hey; i'm having trouble chatting on yahoo with kopete
<andrew_> Hello. Please help me. Hotkeys have stopped working recently. I did not changed any setting. Reboot has not helped. How to restore the hotkey behaviour.
<andrew_> Not alt+tab, alt+F2 is working only once, then I have to click some there by mouse to get in work another time.
<andrew_> It is real mess
<andrew_> Alt+F1 is stil working
<andrew_> Yesterday KWin crashed and then many things become mess.
<Peace-> andrew_: ok here i am
<Peace-> andrew_: 1 first test
<Peace-> andrew_: create a new user and try to use it
<Peace-> sudo adduser MYNAME ; sudo adduser MYNAME admin
<Peace-> andrew_: if nothing happend ...
<Peace-> select an older kernel on the boot
<Peace-> always with the new user
<Peace-> if nothing happend
<Peace-> try to reinstall kde
<wqapol> Peace-: My newer kernel doesnt work, so I have to hold shift and select the other one from grub. How can I make it to boot the older kernel by default?
<Peace-> wqapol: well there are many ooptions
<Peace-> i used to configure my grub.cfg but i guess is not the best choice you could take
<Peace-> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Peace-> wqapol: read the grub documentation ..
<wqapol> Peace-: Yes I looked into that, this grub2 config seemed a bit complicated than the plain grub.lst. Thanks for the link, I will try again.
<andrew_> Peace-: How to enable KDE for other users?
<Peace-> wqapol: unluckly i understand that is complicated .. xD i found complicated too at the beginning
<Peace-> wqapol: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<andrew_> Peace-: I've made mistake. I installed kubuntu-desktop, not kde-desktop metapackage
<Peace-> wqapol: search set-default kernel grub2
<Peace-> andrew_: well they are always metapackages
<Peace-> andrew_: to reinstall all kde you need to read my blog...
<Peace-> reinstalling metapackages doesn't make sense
<Peace-> because it doens't reinstall the stuff
<andrew_> Peace-: I confirm: Under another login Alt-Tab works. What setting should be erased to restore my KDE session functionality?
<wqapol> Peace-: Thanks for the keyword. Succefully changed default boot OS in grub 2. kunthars comment http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/changing-the-default-boot-with-ubuntu-910-grub-2.html
<esmirlin> do you know any alternative to kopete write on kde? i can't connect to facebook :S
<v3nd3tta``> esmirlin: pidgin
<leif> esmirlin: There is a plasmoid for KDE 4.
<v3nd3tta``> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<esmirlin> i'm gonna try
<esmirlin> thanks!
<BluesKaj> howdy
<CMoH-office> hey; i'm having trouble chatting on yahoo with kopete: i cannot send messages to some of my yahoo buddies - i'm using the same kopete on a gentoo box and the same scenario works perfectly
<CMoH-office> any chance of solving this problem on my ubuntu?
<Lars_G> Are there offitial repos/builds for 4.6 betas?
<c-c-m> hello, I forgot my phpmyadmin user and password. How can I reset them?
<Snowhog> Lars_G: The plan: Packaging in ninjas; Build locally and check for missing files; Upload to kubuntu-ninjas with ~maverick1~ppa1; copy over to ~kubuntu-ppa/beta on release
<Lars_G> Ain't the ninjas dangerous?
<Lars_G> What if they get pissed and cut you
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> the ninja ppas spelled trouble for me the last time I tried them
<mfraz74> Does anyone know what this error from akonadi means?: Unknown error. (No item was modified elsewhere, aborting STORE.)
<Snowhog> c-c-m: Do you have /usr/local/directadmin/scripts/setup.txt
<c-c-m> snowhog: I have just being able to purge phpymadin and installed it again, so I could type the new password
<c-c-m> by the way, I don't know what to answer to your question :P
<mfraz74> I have asked in different mailing lists and forums, but have yet to find an answer
<Snowhog> c-c-m: The answer is either 'yes, I have that file in that dirctory' or 'no, I don't have that file in that directory.'
<c-c-m> ¬¬'
<c-c-m> you're right
<Snowhog> c-c-m: Given that you've reinstalled, check and see if that file exists.
<c-c-m> I can't find it
<c-c-m> there's no directadmin folder
<Snowhog> c-c-m: That's okay. It was referenced in a Google search on your issue, but wasn't clear as to which Linux it applied to.
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<russia_bear> hi
<Pici> Hello
<russia_bear> how to make emulation of windows under kubuntu 10.10 ??
<russia_bear> (I need to use one program that can work under windows only)
<mfraz74> russia_bear: wine
<russia_bear> ok... I will try it
<russia_bear> now
<russia_bear> I have hear this name  some time ago
<phoenix_firebrd> russia_bear: you want to run just a windows program or do you want to run the whole windows operating system?
<russia_bear> I want to run .exe  file....  that can wotk under windows only....   But if I can use whole  windows... it will be cool
<russia_bear> But I know that when I have kubuntu 10.10 ... I can not install windows... because it crash   my linux!
<russia_bear> so... I will try to use emulation
<leif> russia_bear: You can restore the bootlader with a live cd.
<phoenix_firebrd> if you want to run the whole operationg system in side a pc emulator try virtualbox
<phoenix_firebrd> russia_bear: if you want to run the whole operationg system in side a pc emulator try virtualbox
<russia_bear> leif:   it is risk
<phoenix_firebrd> russia_bear: or if you just want to run the program try wine
<phoenix_firebrd> russia_bear: check the wine program rating to see if your program works well with wine
<phoenix_firebrd> russia_bear: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<russia_bear> нуыююю Ok  Now I have 2 Hard Drives... one with  Linux... and other with old XP....   Ind I include disk that I need)))   it is not good, but I need windows one time in month  ...  may me rare
<russia_bear> so ... I have installed wine
<russia_bear> what is next
<phoenix_firebrd> russia_bear: what is your program name
<phoenix_firebrd> russia_bear: if you prefer privacy check the app rating here http://appdb.winehq.org/
<DiogenesW> servus
<phoenix_firebrd> russia_bear: if your app rates gold or platinum, then its fine to run
<enver> slm
<enver> hello
<enver> kimse varmı
<enver> :D
<enver> do you speak turkishhhhhhhhh alooooooooooooooo
<enver> :D
<DiogenesW> me? no. a colleague at work does, he comes from a town south opf ankara
<Snowhog> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<russia_bear>  Türkçe  fuck turkies
<DiogenesW> russia_bear quit that!
<russia_bear> ok
<fernando_> hi, I have problem with compiz-fusion and kubuntu, I only get focus in a window if I click in the title of the sameone...
<fernando_> is someone here using compiz with kubuntu 10.10 ?
<phoenix_firebrd> fernando_: why do you use compiz?
<fernando_> phoenix_firebrd:  why shouldn't I?
<phoenix_firebrd> fernando_: kwin is fine right?
<fernando_> phoenix_firebrd: I simply like compiz-fusion more than kwin
<phoenix_firebrd> fernando_: ok
<Snowhog> fernando_: Have you checked the Windows Management settings in Compiz?
<fernando_> Snowhog: yes.. actually I have it running without problem with kubuntu 9.10 and I simply export-import the settings...
<fernando_> Snowhog: are you using currently compiz??
<Snowhog> fernando_: No. Kwin here. I used Compiz why back in the days of Edgy.
<fernando_> Snowhog: I get it to work :)
<dwbear75> looking for a configuration tool that will let me set authentication/authorization for ubunty 10.10 desktop to kerberos and ldap. is there such a tool?
<gher1941> dwbear75:  similiar to Likewise Open?  Try this : http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/likewise-open-gui
<luciferr> ку всем =)
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dwbear75> gher1941: I suppose that is something like I was looking for. However, coming from opensuse and centos I never used that tool. I'm also not planing to trust active directory. We have an MIT kerberos realm here that I do trust.
<Snowhog> dwbear75: package krb5-admin-server ?
<jihad> test
<dwbear75> snowhog: thanks for the suggestion -- thats not it. I'm not administering a kdc. I just need to configure my client -- I'll just do it by hand.
<Snowhog> dwbear75: Okay, how about krb5-clients ?
<dwbear75> snowhog: thanks -- I may already have it. looking... is there an apt way to list all packages currently install? I generally have used rpm -qa -- I don't see an apt equivelent
<nitrohax> I think i'm installing kubuntu wrong or did, still says i'm not connected even after using the command
<nitrohax> sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0
<nitrohax> is there a specific site to help with download directions?
<Snowhog> dwbear75: dpkg --list to list all install packages on your system
<angela__80> ciao
<angela__80> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<nitrohax> what is the terminal command to install kubuntu?
<dwbear75> snowhog: ah... that is what I was looking for. many thanks.  I need to apt-get rpm2deb4dummysguide
<yofel> nitrohax: network-manager should autoconnect eth0 if you plug a network cable in (eth0 is usually the wired interface)
<nitrohax> it's not connecting though. if i use the command sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0 it will connect the browser and xchat, but it still shows not connected.
<nitrohax> I had the same problem with lubuntu and it was an improper install. was wondering if maybe that was the case again
<Lars_G> lubuntu?
<phoenix_firebrd> Lars_G: its a distro
<phoenix_firebrd> nitrohax: have tried with a livecd. does the networkmanager show connected?
<nitrohax> it's ubuntu using a lightweight x11 desktop enviro.
<nitrohax> phoenix_firebrd> no it's says disconnected.
<Snowhog> dwbear75: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromLinux/ RedHatEnterpriseLinuxAndFedora
<sinthetek> i've noticed that ever since i started using knr 10.10, oo.o crashes on me any time i go to edit a doc that has been open for a while
<phoenix_firebrd> nitrohax: did you get any knetworkmanager error message in bash?
<phoenix_firebrd> nitrohax: in konsole?
<sinthetek> not exactly sure what the lower limit of 'a while' is but i know it's happened with docs that haven't been opened much more than an hr before
<yofel> sinthetek: I heard of oo.o crashes when raster rendering is used, are you using that ?
<nitrohax> one sec phoenix_firebrd
<sinthetek> doc recovery still works ok and everything so not too much of a problem but still kinda annoying
<sinthetek> yofel: not sure, how can i tell?
<phoenix_firebrd> sinthetek: does it crash after the screensaver?
<sinthetek> phoenix_firebrd: not entirely sure, i'll have to test if that is causing it
<yofel> sinthetek: I meant xrender sorry, systemsettings -> desktop effects -> advanced -> compositing type
<phoenix_firebrd> sinthetek: ktorrent crashed when i close the screensaver for me
<yofel> that should say opengl
<phoenix_firebrd> sinthetek: that happens everytime for me
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: you mean the problem of sinthetek?
<Guest78864> omg
<sinthetek> phoenix_firebrd: ahh, it doesn't happen when i unlock the screen or anything. it doesn't crash until i go to type something on the doc and it crashes
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<Snowhog> dwbear75: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromLinux/%20RedHatEnterpriseLinuxAndFedora (full link)
<sinthetek> yofel: yeah, it's set to opengl
<NTGhax> phoenix_firebrd> is there a place you would like me to paste the output?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: do you think its a driver issue?
<phoenix_firebrd> NTGhax: who are you?
<NTGhax> sorry i messed up on the login for nitrohax
<NTGhax> didn't realize that
<sinthetek> yofel: also, the fancy stuff is disabled atm since it's unplugged (just tested with alt+tab to make sure)
<phoenix_firebrd> NTGhax: oh,paste the output in pastebin
<phoenix_firebrd> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: nah, I know there are openoffice issues if the wrong rendering type is set, but since he says it's set to opengl it's not that
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<NTGhax> phoenix_firebrd>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/538052/
<phoenix_firebrd> sinthetek: : did you check if there is any error messages displayed in konsole
<phoenix_firebrd> NTGhax: have you assigned the ip manually?
<NTGhax> not sure how to do that.
<NTGhax> i think i figured it out one sec
<phoenix_firebrd> NTGhax: end knetworkmanager and start it again and see
<sinthetek> good idea, phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> sinthetek: what?
<NTGhax> phoenix_firebrd> Ive found away to fix it, i just made a whole new connection in the knetwork manager, so it just asks for the pasword everytime you start up.
<NTGhax> i do have one more question about the apperance of the screen though
<phoenix_firebrd> NTGhax: problem fixed?
<phoenix_firebrd> NTGhax: what is that
<NTGhax> phoenix_firebrd> network problem fixed :)
<phoenix_firebrd> good
<NTGhax> Everything is in micro fonts, and i have the font on here boosted to 16 and it looks like 8pt
<jmichaelx> has anyone else here run into problems with desktop effects + KDE4.5.3 + NVIDIA?
<phoenix_firebrd> NTGhax: can you paste a screen shot
<NTGhax> yeah one sec
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: what type of effects?
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: mine is kde 4.5.3+nvidia
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: all of the effects
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: what happening wrongly?
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: no problem for me
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd:  no problem for me is usually not a helpful thing to say
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: thats the truth, but i can try to solve your problem
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: but, the only way i can use any desktop effects atm, is to use Xrender... of course that means only a few effects can be used, and they are also slow
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: yes, i should add though that it is helpful to know that the desktop effects work for some folks
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: did you run the glxgears and see if it works good
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: glxgears works fine
<NTGhax> phoenix_firebrd>  here you go screen shot http://imagebin.org/125333
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: also, since upgrading to 4.5.3, the 'all effects' menu is empty
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: try configuring the xorg.conf using the nvidia settings app, restart and try again
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: i have done that a few times, and it didn't seem to help
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: can you paste your xorg.conf
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: http://pastebin.com/UmQ3mFN2
<pcx> hello
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: your xorg.conf seems to be fine. do you get any error messages
<phoenix_firebrd> NTGhax: what the font that you are using?
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: that is the thing... no error messages
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: even in konsole?
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: in konsole?
<NTGhax> system font- sans seriff 9pt, the chat window right now jet 18 pt
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: what is your nvidia card model?
<phoenix_firebrd> NTGhax: did you try increasing the font size in the correct option
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)
<NTGhax> incresing the font size worked but then in the other distros like gnome and lxde it was huge.
<NTGhax> it's only small in kde. in fact i have to turn the font size up on xchat to see ti here, but it was fine in lxde
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: you are using the nvidia's proprietary driver right?
<phoenix_firebrd> NTGhax: have you installed the display drivers. by default kde fonts are set small
<NTGhax> phoenix_firebrd> should be already installed from Gnome i thought.
<NTGhax> it's not just system fonts though. Like in xchat i have the font incresed to 18 but if i go back to another desktop envir. they will be huge then
<phoenix_firebrd> NTGhax: may be its the graphics driver
<NTGhax> checking now
<phoenix_firebrd> NTGhax: when i install kubuntu, the fonts are small, after that i install my graphics driver and enable antialising and finally increase the font size to 12
<NTGhax> phoenix_firebrd> i'm at a lost, how do you install a graphics driver in kde?
<phoenix_firebrd> kmenu->system-> additional drivers
<phoenix_firebrd> NTGhax: kmenu->system-> additional drivers
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: are you there?
<NTGhax> phoenix_firebrd> not finding that at all? I even did a search
<Snowhog> NTGhax: If you aren't using a proprietary video card, there won't be any listed - AFAIK.
<phoenix_firebrd> NTGhax: ya
<DiogenesW> gute nacht
<NTGhax> i'm using a nvida. it's listed in the gnome desktop
<phoenix_firebrd> NTGhax: then download the driver from the website and install it
<phoenix_firebrd> NTGhax: do you know how to revert back to old settings when xsever fails to start?
<nemon82> i today installed, kubuntu, and after boot, i just installed xorg 185 nvidia drivier package, and nvidia current. when i rebooted it was installed,
<nemon82> was easy then i expected
<attaullah> hi
<skafti> Just downloaded some games were do they show in menu ?
<skafti> by the way hello :)
<nitrohax> OMG
<nitrohax> How does run a graphics drive in kubuntu?
<nitrohax> dirver i meant
<Snowhog> nitrohax: The site you downloaded the driver from should have instructions for installing.
<nitrohax> i'll check invida again
<skafti> have a problem opening a drive does someone have a clue how to open it i just get an error
<skafti> i think it is an partition
<skafti> drivemanager ?
<skafti> in need to gather all my pictuers and organize them in one drive, what is the best way to do it ?
<skafti> lots of questions  i know
<kubuntu_newbie> do they have file extensions ? are they the same kinds of files?
<skafti> jpg
<kubuntu_newbie> just thinking that you could sort by file type maybe?
<kubuntu_newbie> that might be a start?
<kubuntu_newbie> is it a one time sort or something you want to repeat
<skafti> the problem is i dont know how to find the all
<kubuntu_newbie> are you using a graphical desktop or the console to do this?
<skafti> can i autosearch all drives and move the all
<kubuntu_newbie> maybe im not sure
<skafti> no i need to clean out some drives cause i have 2 broken laptops that im gonna setup kubutu on so i have to "save the pictures"
<kubuntu_newbie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FindingFiles
<kubuntu_newbie> does that help?
<skafti> thats theyr harddrives clean them out and set up again
<skafti> sure :)
<dadag> you can write a script to move all folders which have jpg under them
<skafti> hehe just a unpatient man
<skafti> and a simple one if i may add
<kubuntu_newbie> find ~/somedir -iname '*.jpg' -exec cp /mydir/mypics;
<kubuntu_newbie> anyone care to help me figure out what happened to my second monitor.... screen2 is now slaved to screen 1
<kubuntu_newbie> it happened after a reboot
<Guest5041> ciao
<FyaSKo> ciao a tutti
<noaXess> how can i open  password protected rar file?
<moetunes> do you have the password?
<noaXess> moetunes: got it... yes.. and with unrar i get also a password entry
<moetunes> cool :)
<xoma> i have a problem) when i try to do "sudo service kdm stop" terminal writes "stop: unknown instance:"
<BluesKaj> xoma, that means it's already stopped
<xoma> but first time i did it my kde closed
<xoma> i'm trying to install nvidia driver. when i try sh it says that x server is running
<xoma> what i have to do to install this f***ing driver?
<moetunes> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rav_> hello. i am using lucid, and from time to time the Xorg process starts hogging up the CPU for no apparent reason. has anyone had this happen?
<frogonwheels_> rav_: yep
<rav_> frogonwheels_ : any idea what triggers it?
<frogonwheels_> rav_: not really.. sometimes it seems to be running dolphin, but not consistently
<frogonwheels_> improved by more memory.. sorta
<rav_> frogonwheels_ : i have 3GB of RAM
<moetunes> sometimes the nvidia proprietry drivers cause that
<frogonwheels_> yeah.. nvidia for me.
<rav_> i do have an nvidia card, but this just started with lucid
<moetunes> it seems it is the xorg version and nvidia driver not getting along so great that is why it turns up in lucid from what I've found on google
<enver> hello
<enver> do u speak turkish
<enver> ??
<enver> myname s enver ı from turkey and bodrum
<enver> give u msn????
<moetunes> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<will__> hello...
<will__> ?
<will__> anyone in here?
<will__> anyone alive?
<ikonia> yes
<will__> hello there..
<will__> i haven't used an irc chat in so long..
<ikonia> will__: do you need something to do with kubuntu ?
<will__> actually no.. it just kind of spit me out here...
<ikonia> will__: if you want to chat you may like #kubuntu-offtopic channel, as this one is for support
<sysop1> guys, you rock!!!  bluetooth audio works completely through the gui!!!!
<sysop1> 10.10 is awesome.
<sysop1> now if I could get the akonaid  google data plugin to work this good.
<sysop1> or work at all.
#kubuntu 2010-11-30
<leif_> How do I add a "launch konsole" function keystroke (for example F4 like in Dolphin) globally with kde4 (4.5.3)?
<James147> leif_: you can give a program a shortcut in kmenuedit
<leif_> James147: Thanks. Works like a charm.
<cgroza> <Yhg1s> because that's actually a useful distinction.
<cgroza> <lvh> Yay, perl
<cgroza> <Yhg1s> unfortunately, people use the terms rather loosely.
<cgroza> <CyL> thanks very much for your help guys.. I?m trying to learn python on my own, and this is helping me a lot...
<cgroza> <d_m> scripting language is mostly used a perjorative term, imo
<FloodBotK1> cgroza: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cgroza> <Yhg1s> not really perl, because it still has a separate parsing phase.
<cordell_> does kde have a text to speech program like espeak or festival built into kde?
<James147> cordell_: kttsd (or jovie on later version)... but it dosnt work teribally well (and uses espeak/festival as a backend)
<cordell_> just wondering cause i think that it would be neat to have something implemented into kde that was different than espeak or festival, and sounded much better.
<frogonwheels> cordell: Have you tried cepstral ?  you have to pay for it.. but ..
<cordell> no i have not, i did see a video of it on youtube iirc
<cordell> i went to their website, and in the download section, there are free trials that are fully functional, but remind you to buy it
<xoma_> could anyone say why kwin says that some effects cannot be used?
<buckethead> xoma_: Limitations on video drivers mostly, I believe.
<xoma_> where i can change it?
<buckethead> xoma_: Depends on what type of video card you have.
<xoma_> nvidia geforce 250gts
<buckethead> Try going into jockey and changing to the proprietary driver.
<xoma_> couldnt you say what jockey is? In other words/ I couldnt translate it in russian correctly
<xoma_> i solved my problem) system used default driver instead of nvidi driver
<sidracer> hello, i have a partitions question... can anyone offer to try and answer?
<cuznt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sidracer> okay, will do
<sidracer> I have windows full on the partition so I wanted to stretch it out... I have a dedicated partition with grub legacy... I want to re-install kubuntu because I have an older version so I want to install 10.10 but I broke down partitions into 20gb so I think that's too small...  I want to install virtualbox inventionally... I also have about 100gb not used so
<sidracer> I have a 320gb HDD to do this with... I want the windows partition to be bigger say 60gb at least but there's two ntfs partitions of 20gb each but full.... the linux partitions are 20gb each and I have 5 .... but I thought maybe I should make it at least 40 or more... maybe 100gb...
<sidracer> since I want virtualbox on it too.... what should I do?   I thought maybe move the partitions but then it would mean I need a new grub and probably re-do the linux swap partitiion, right?
<sidracer> am I making any sense? ;)
<sidracer> help advise?
<sidracer> maybe it's easier to re-install anything?   But, I was wondering if there's a way I wouldn't have to.... I don't have the windows partition backed up yet... but, my linux files are backed up on external drive so i can do whatever to it
<sidracer> can I adjust the windows partition to make it bigger and then re-create the linux swap partition?   then I can set up the partition for kubuntu 10.10?    and then I would install it with grub 2, right?   and that would allow me to boot windows and kubuntu again?
<sidracer> okay, anyone?
<sidracer> ubottu?
<sidracer> I don't need a dedicated grub partition anymore, right?   is grub2 reliable now?   Can I just install kubuntu and install grub2 to the mbr?
<sidracer> no one is talking here... i guess
<ridin> yes
<sidracer> so no one has any suggestions or advise for my project? :-/
<sidracer> advise -> advice
<squid134> hello
<squid134> I would like some help switching from ubuntu 10.10 to Kubuntu
<squid134> I followed the directions here (one difference is I would like kubuntu-netbook), after reboot. The login is kubuntu but ubuntu then loads.
<squid134> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9369
<sidracer> hi squid, still there?
<squid134> yes
<squid134> hello sidracer
<squid134> is anyone available ?
<roxy> the run command thing thats comes down from top of screen......... do you have to set it up for compiz?
<squid134> I don't have that run
<sidracer> i am sort of ;
<squid134> it's just like ubuntu-desktop
<sidracer> ;0
<roxy> for the shortcut...>.< forgot to add that lol
<squid134> before i "updated"  i hade ubuntu netbook edition with the simple menu on the left
<sidracer> squid, why not install the one you want to use?
<sidracer> if you want kubuntu, then install kubuntu where the ubuntu one is
<sidracer> i think that is easiest else you will have double the libraries... although it's not bad if you have a large hdd
<squid134> there are programs with settings and files i need to retain
<roxy> hmm...the default for it is alt f2..... for kwin.... :( but its not working for compiz.........*looks more* i have to be missing somethin
<squid134> i could transpose but would like to just swith
<squid134> switch*
<squid134> alt f2 brought the run window up for me
<roxy> yup.... works for me in kwin but not compiz >.>
<squid134> i'll pop back on tomorrow, lids are heavy
<sidracer> squid, oh... that's why i say to have those on another drive
<squid134> if it was easy, i would (i suppose)
<sidracer> squid, then install kde and then change the settings so kde is default to load
<squid134> example, Tomboy
<squid134> tomboy is a notepad application
<SporkWitch> so i just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 yesterday, and i'm noticing that Dragon will now crash randomly when switching between fullscreen and windowed (and log out my session simultaneously), and the overall experience will randomly cease responding for 5-30 seconds (both on a mid-range laptop, and a high-end desktop).  any suggestions?  It also doesn't seem to be properly pulling information about available updates (both have the mozilla
<SporkWitch> daily PPA enabled, but only the laptop has firefox 3.6.14; latest on the desktop that shows up is 3.6.12, the official release)
<squid134> it doesn't seem to have a save as feature
<SporkWitch> anyone running into similar issues and/or have any advice?
<squid134> to move the files
<squid134> hey, thanks sidracer. I will pop back on tomorrow
<sidracer> yeah, just be careful what you do... i'm just making suggestions to try
<sidracer> you're welcome, though :)
<Agent001> Hi , I downloaded kubuntu and I need to run wireless, it detects wireless on it, but I haven't been able to log on
<SporkWitch> laptop locked up and I had to force shutdown (hold the power button).  now when it boots it goes straight to the terminal, refuses to start the GUI.  startx fails as well.  not even sure where to start here.
 * poyntz - IRC client sponsored by http://www.cheap-online-tickets.com)
<poyntz> what are the cpu requirements for 64-bit mav meercat?
<SporkWitch> only a quick google, but i can only find the x86 reqs, and it recommends "better than 1GHz"
<poyntz> ooo.. cool. thnx!
<szakallt> j
<Agent001> hi can someone in here help me?
<moetunes> sure but you have to tell us stuff
<moetunes> like what the issue is
<Agent001> ok
<Agent001> so.. I just installed kubuntu over ubuntu
<Agent001> to experience the kde environment
<Agent001> however
<Agent001> I can't seem to connect to my wireless.. although it detects my connection
<Agent001> Maybe you can help me out?
<moetunes> lots of ppl have a problem with the kde network manager
<moetunes> most install wicd or use the gnome one
<Agent001> So far, I can only connect to it using my eternet cable
<moetunes> you shouild have the gnome network manager installed already
<moetunes> it worked in gnome ok did it?
<Agent001> yeah, that's where i originally came from. I can switch back to gnome and detect my wireless and connect.
<moetunes> you can start the gnome network manager in kde ok
<moetunes> most do because the kde network manager doesn;t work so well
<Agent001> ok, how can i do this?
<Agent001> can i search for gnome network manager on the search bar?
<moetunes> sure
<Agent001> Can't seem to find it...
<moetunes> I don't use it so I dunno what it is called
<cpatrick2008> press alt+f2 and type nm-applet
<moetunes> there you go - thnx cpatrick2008
<cpatrick2008> yw
<Agent001> i typed that in.. but not sure if it opened
<moetunes> check the statusbar maybe
<Agent001> I dont think its there
<moetunes> open a konsole and run that command in there to see what is happening
<Agent001> "nm-applet"
<cpatrick2008> go  to kpackage kit and install knm-runtime  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/416341 and install the deb files for #7 & #8
<moetunes> yep
<Agent001> I typed in terminal and it saids it's already running
<cpatrick2008> then go to autostart and create a new script called nm-applet to get it to startup everytime u login  to  kde
<Poyntz> does 64 bit vs 32 bit affect gameplay?
<moetunes> but how does he access it now to use his wireless cpatrick2008 ?
<Agent001> I have a weird notification saids "bug.launchpaid.net contacted. Waitig for reply" after i typed in nm-applet
<cpatrick2008> he can  download the files in  gnome then install  them in  kde
<moetunes> he already has gnome
<moetunes> he added kubuntu-desktop
<Agent001> yeah, might as well stick to gnome if it's going to be like this
<Agent001> whoa
<Agent001> something just happened!
<Agent001> It's currently setting up network address...
<moetunes> that's a good sign
<Agent001> but it's weird how it's taking so long
<Agent001> well ,thanks guy for trying to help out
<moetunes> np :)
<Poyntz> does 10.10 run on ext3 or ext4 ?
<moetunes> you choose at install can be either
<Poyntz> wats the advantage of ext4?
<moetunes> it has extents which helps the filesystem not need defragging
<moetunes> !ext4
<moetunes> !info ext4
<ubottu> Package ext4 does not exist in maverick
<Poyntz> ive got 4 partitions used up... thinking of turning one to ext4 and installing kububtu there.. its called HP_Tools.. not sure if its needed
<moetunes> what does it do?
<Poyntz> not sure.. if i screw up the OS ill just reinstall... just installed it ha!
<moetunes> heh
<Poyntz> k.. this sucks coz the manufacturer has rendered in some dodgy partitions....
<Poyntz> if i shrink some, it doesnt let me expand others...
<Poyntz> even if i do make them ext*
<moetunes> I've never had much luck trying that - tho it has been a while since I tried
<Poyntz> moetunes: just discovered.. the preinstalled partition must be removed first
<moetunes> that's a sucky setup they did then
<Poyntz> not sure which version of gparted it is..
<Poyntz> oooo.. impossible to install from a live CD?
<moetunes> that shouldn't be right...
<Poyntz> unless you cac install after kdm n X server have loaded...r
<Poyntz> *can
<moetunes> there an icon on the desktop called instal?
<Poyntz> ahh... must be that. thnx
<Agent001> strange, I can't seem to download anything onto my desktop or anything anywhere
<Agent001> and I can't seem to change my wallpaper either
<Poyntz> moetunes: are there drawbacks to 64bit?
<Poyntz> how much space is requires for a SWAP partition?
 * Poyntz checked google.. as big as my ram size...
<Poyntz> if im limited by 4 partitions it could be tricky making a swap...
<UndiFineD> you can make more than 4 partitions
<dani> #gug
<UndiFineD> just no more than 4 primairy ones on FAT
<moetunes> no more then 4 primary on any filesystem I thought
<pider> superkaramba kmonitor shows only 2 cpu, I have a quad, anyone know how to fix?
<moetunes> pider:  how many cpu's are listed in the theme for it?
<pider> only 2
<moetunes> then you should add two more maybe
<Agent001> Kubuntu will not uninstall =/
<SporkWitch> Agent001: an OS isn't something you "uninstall," mate
<moetunes> Agent001:  you want to get back to just gnome?
<moetunes> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<rww> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<moetunes> oops
<Agent001> Yeah, I realized Kde uses too much memory/ram
<moetunes> !puregnome
<moetunes> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<moetunes> !puregnome
<rww> moetunes: I called it already. ubottu doesn't like repeating herself.
<moetunes> o0hh didn't see that :)
<SporkWitch> Agent001: is it that it uses too much? or is your machine just being a bit sluggish? Myself and some others have been having choppiness and slowdowns since upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10.  Deactivating your video card driver (nvidia / ati), then rebooting (full reboot), then reactivate and reboot again, seems to resolve most of it
<ubaldo> @gug
<Agent001> i'll give it a try again in the morning
<pider> how do I add 2 more?
<Agent001> maybe you're right
<Agent001> kde is suddenly fast again
<SporkWitch> glad that helped
<SporkWitch> pider: should be either a drop-down or a spot to type in a number, wherever in the settings it said to show only two
<Agent001> spork,do you type in passcode for wireless every reboot?
<Agent001> if not, how do you make it permanent?
<SporkWitch> Agent001: yes and no.  in network settings i added a setting for my wifi network, and that does store the password.  however, I also have it set to store that information in the wallet, which requires me to enter a password to open, allowing the network manager access to it
<pider> there are no settings to do in superkaramba
<SporkWitch> there's a setting in the network manager (a checkbox) for using "secure storage" or something along those lines, for the information
<Agent001> I had to enter a wallet password and then my router password
<SporkWitch> Agent001: i would look at the settings for that wifi preset and see if there's a setting for saving the password
<Agent001> Yeah I am, I'm not sure where that secure storage is
<Agent001> I'd think it's under tab Wireless security but its not
<SporkWitch> Agent001: (sorry i'm being so vague, i'm on windows right now, as my linux install is borked atm, and i'm waiting on the latest DVD ISO to download on a horrifically slow connection, heh)
<Agent001> np
<SporkWitch> Agent001: "secure storage" refers to the wallet
<Agent001> unrelated question.. i noticed that when i download a file such as a picture and save it on my desktop
<Agent001> it saves
<Agent001> but.. it's not there
<moetunes> pider:  you add them in the theme same as the two that are there just call them cpu2 and cpu3
<SporkWitch> Agent001: sounds to me like the classic case of saving it but not knowing WHERE you saved it
<Agent001> but i directed it to my desktop
<Agent001> but when i directed to my picture folder, its in there
<SporkWitch> Agent001: please be more clear, it seems like you're using "directed" in two different ways.
<pider> ok, I try that
<Agent001> When I'm saving a file, there's an option to direct the file to where you want to save it to
<Agent001> I usually put them to my desktop
<Agent001> But when i switch back to Ubuntu, they're on my desktop
<Agent001> but not vice versa
<SporkWitch> Agent001: gotcha, it has to do with the "activity" setting of that desktop in KDE
<Agent001> that's very new to me
<Agent001> I'm not really sure what that is
<SporkWitch> if you look in the corner of the display (upper right, by default) there's a little tab with a fire-like symbol (reminds me of the fire symbol from magic the gathering, if that helps you), click this and hit the settings option
<Agent001> oh i did not even notice that
<SporkWitch> not sure if it will display files if you choose the "desktop" activity (i don't like icons on my desktop, desktops are for widgets :P), but if you choose "folder view" then in the settings choose your ~/desktop folder, it'll show the contents on your desktop
<Agent001> Oh nice!
<SporkWitch> basically "activities" just change the layout, settings, and behaviour of a desktop (can set it independently for specific monitors, or specific virtual desktops)
<alumno> hi
<SporkWitch> Agent001: did that do the trick for you?
<alumno> can someone help me ?
<SporkWitch> alumno: only if you ask a question :)
<Agent001> Yeah that really helped
<SporkWitch> Agent001: kind of relearning things myself, last time I used linux actively was about 3 or 4 years ago, on gentoo with a much older version of KDE, heh, so it's all fresh in my head, as i've mucked about with it
<Agent001> are you testing the waters with kde?
<Agent001> I cant believe I was about to uninstall this... this is great
<SporkWitch> naw, i've always preferred it, more customizability and "power," and i much prefer its apps to gnome; meanwhile i really don't like the aesthetics or how "watered down" my control of it feels
<SporkWitch> the only other i've liked as much as KDE was enlightenment, but mainly for aesthetics, and that was a long time ago.  KDE is better overall IMO
<Agent001> Not sure what watered down in that context means
<Agent001> as a result of the folder view alteration, my icons became mini x^100 .... how can i enlarge them back?
<SporkWitch> Agent001: there's a lot of things you can do in KDE that you can't in Gnome, and customizability in general isn't as robust as it is in KDE.  one big deal-breaker for me is that gnome doesn't support removing window borders (and I've never found a workaround, though i'll confess a lack of motivation, given that there's not really anything in gnome that appeals to me over KDE).  That's what I mean by "watered down"
<SporkWitch> Agent001: that one you might have to muck about with, lol.  i hadn't had any problems with the sizes on mine, so had no motivation to look for a setting :(
<SporkWitch> if you right click the desktop there should be a "folder view settings" you can look around in
<Agent001> kde reminds me of windows
<Agent001> one taskbar
<SporkWitch> Agent001: it can remind you of anything you want, just a matter of changing settings :)
<Agent001> I wasn't able to do that on ubuntu
<SporkWitch> personally, i have two (8?), one on each monitor / virtual desktop, that only shows the apps running on that desktop+monitor combination
<SporkWitch> if we're just going to be chatting like this, though, we should move to #kubuntu-offtopic
<SporkWitch> they're kinda sticklers about keeping this channel quiet except for Q&A
<Agent001> Yeah I was warned about that earlier by rww
<BajK> Any ideas why there is a constant disk activity on my hard drive? Indexing is finished so this cant be the cause and it was also before I had indexing turned on a few days ago
<BajK> also, whenever I start an application, disk activity goes way up. I mean that grchrchrchr sound you hear on disk activity
<BajK> and no, it is no swapping activity since I have 4 GB ram and my swap partition seems to have never been used
<SporkWitch> BajK: fragmentation?
<BajK> SporkWitch: how can I check that or defrag it?
<BajK> it is formatted with ext4
<HRPufnstuf> Does Linux Defrag?
<BajK> I dont think so, that is why i ask^^
<BajK> and isn't ext4 not as prehistoric as NTFS and does not defrag so quickly anyway?
<BajK> so, it is a 1TB HDD at SATA, 1GB /boot (ext3), 4GB swap, 100 GB / (ext4), 600 GB /home (ext4), 300 GB /backup (ext4)
<BajK> I am just having quassel opened and a chromium window and I do almost nothing and still I hear that activity silently, and whenever I do anything it goes way up
<SporkWitch> BajK: looks like fsck can defrag for you.  and while yes, it's supposedly less of an issue, that doesn't mean it's never an issue.  HDD thrashing, in my experience, either indicates fragmentation, or trying to access too many different locations on the disk
<BajK> SporkWitch: fsck can do that? hm well, but I think there is a risk in it, isnt there?
<BajK> and can I defrag while system is running? Or well, I think at that size it would be better doing this tonight anyway
<BajK> ah okay it seems ext4 is capable of an online defragmentation
<djustice> fsck isnt 'defrag'. it's filesystem check.
<djustice> just fixes orphaned or borked inodes and such..
<BajK> yep thats what I found out
<djustice> capable yes, but it can't correct distended inode groups while the device is mounted.. iirc.
<BajK> djustice: and how do I defrag the partition? For example tonight I defrag my whole /home partition
<BajK> while I am sleeping^^
<BajK> and for the root partition, I am going to re-install kubuntu by the time kde 4.6 comes out anyway
<djustice> BajK: ctrl+alt+f1, sudo umount /home, sudo fsck /dev/sdX
<SporkWitch> BajK: found a good description of the difference between journaling (ext) and non-journaling (FAT, NTFS) file systems: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/defrag-on-linux-331862/#post2890923
<djustice> X being the device number. ofc. check /etc/mtab if you dont know.
<djustice> indeed.. no need to fsck, it happens at every boot.
<BajK> djustice: well I know how to unmount a file system and such but I just need the tool. so fsck does defrag? I thought not?
<djustice> i think. in chakra anyway.. pretty sure kubuntu does too..
<SporkWitch> djustice: not everyone reboots.... ever..... :P
<djustice> 'defrag' and 'filesystem check' are very different..
<djustice> journal'd fs dont need defrag. but a fsck doesn't hurt. and possibly speeds up fetch by an unnoticable amount..
<djustice> SporkWitch: ;)
<SporkWitch> djustice: reminds me, need to finish figuring out how to make FFXIV behave in WINE so i can stop rebooting into windows on this thing lol
<BajK> and my christmas presend will be a Solid State disk which I will place as root filesystem, so the problem won't last much longer anyway^^
 * SporkWitch drools
<BajK> djustice: okay, I'll try fsck. fsck without any parameters?
<djustice> BajK: single argument, /dev/sdX
<djustice> sda2 for example. the device node for your /home..
<djustice> SporkWitch: have fun with that.. has anybody else?
<djustice> in chakra-land we bundle such things, the bundle contains a pre-hacked wine install, with compile settings/patches specific to that game..
<djustice> in ubuntu-land i think you recompile these yourself..
<BajK> djustice: so I shall specifiy the whole disk e.g. /dev/sda, or just the home partition /dev/sda5?
<SporkWitch> djustice: bumped into the maintainer for the official FFXIV entry on the WINE site on my server in FFXIV, actually, he says he got it mostly working except sound (which is nearly a deal-breaker, sound is important in some MMOs, and FFXIV is one of them).  Haven't had to do any compiling over here (never used chakra), i just added the latest/unstable WINE respository to my PPA listings, heh.  they're working pretty hardcore on stuff lately
<djustice> BajK: just sda5. but make sure it's unmounted. or fixes wont be applied.
<djustice> SporkWitch: nice
<BajK> okay thx
<BajK> and another question: which package do I need for installing the kde partition manager? It is bundled with 10.10 and accessible via systemsettings but on my external HDD there is the RC running (wich dist-upgrade for all updates of course) But it did not feature the partition manager OOTB which is important to me
<djustice> wine: sometimes a hack must be made for one game/app that breaks every other game/app.
<djustice> BajK: kdepartitionmanager?
<BajK> lol. okay. that sounds logical :)
<SporkWitch> djustice: true, which is what bottles are for :P
<djustice> kpartitionmanager? partitionmanager alone is the app name.. no idea about the pkgname.
<BajK> ah okay
<djustice> SporkWitch: as in crossover bottles?
<BajK> but I think it was partitonmanager in repos
<SporkWitch> djustice: snazzy little shellscript that sets up separate directories and configuration files, so that you CAN use those app-specific tweaks on each program without breaking the others.  the only "duplicate" data are the settings files and (I think) the shared bits like IE6 and other stuff you download for compatibility
<SporkWitch> djustice: google "winetricks" and "winebottles" (obviously need to play around with the exact string to get the right kind of WINE, lol)
<djustice> SporkWitch: there are lots of app specific patches to wine itself.. which modify the binary and thus behavior..
<djustice> and yes i know winetricks and bottles
<djustice> and vbox+seamless<3 (i dont game)
<SporkWitch> djustice: you're deeper into it than i am, heh.  my primary game is EVE Online, which runs wonderfully with stock settings lol.  i'm only now starting to try to learn a bit more, and even then, not quite yet (still working on tweaking and fixing my borked laptop install, and probably gonna do the same to this machine, as it's not running as clean as i'd like, so probably do a clean install)
<djustice> ya.. i nvr used doze apps. but i keep a .vdi just in case.
<djustice> my computer is only used for kde devel and chakra devel
<djustice> i built the first chakra x64 image not 6 months ago.. it's come a long way.
<SporkWitch> grats
<djustice> and i have a debian/ubuntu logo tatt'd on my arm/shoulder.
<djustice> ;)
<SporkWitch> djustice: i've got a triquetra on mine, does that count? lol (we should move to #kubuntu-offtopic, it's where the cool kids goof off)
<luciferr> ку всем =)
<Tm_T> !ru | luciferr
<ubottu> luciferr: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mick02> Afternoon folks
<mick02> Hello!
<mick02> LjL,  is it just me or is there nothing happening in here
<ikonia> mick02: you have to ask a question as you've been told
<ikonia> mick02: what do you expect to happen if you don't ask a question
<LjL> mick02: there's certainly much less going on than there used to be, but that might be an advantage, as your question will stay on people's screens longer
<ikonia> or people maybe waiting for a question to be asked, so they have something to repond to
<SporkWitch> LjL: or a disadvantage, since then you cannot, in good conscience, repost as often to catch people that just joined the channel
<mick02> Well there doesn't seem to be anyone asking questions in here! OK my question is ... How do I get the Plasma Desktop widgets to work through a http_proxy keeping in mind that I've set the http_proxy variablein /etc/bash.bashrc
<ikonia> mick02: I believe that shell variable won't get pickedup by them you need to set the proxy at the desktop level, I'm sure there is a tool in KDE for setting the proxy
<LjL> uhm i don't know/remember if the KDE proxy settings actually just mirror the http_proxy variable, but for sure there is a KDE proxy control panel, so try looking there
<mick02> ikonia, LjL there is a setting in the System Settings in KDE that allow you to set the proxy but I've set it and although apt-get works from the command line none of the widgets work
<SporkWitch> here's a question: if i borked my laptop's install, attempted installing 10.04 (the disk i had handy) over the existing 10.10 install, still borked, is there any way to get at the files in my encrypted home folder?
<sysop1> ok how can I find the /dev/xxx entry for the sournd sink of my bluetooth headset
<mick02> SporkWitch, I don't think so. I think that's the reason for an encrypted folder so that the files can't be accessed.
<SporkWitch> sysop1: quick google returns a result statingthat BT sound devices do not create /dev entries
<SporkWitch> mick02: half right, the purpose is preventing access without the password
<SporkWitch> theoretically i should be able to access them since i have the password, the question is "how"
<mick02> Can you save the folder to another place then mount that folder using a new install then access it using the password?
<SporkWitch> mick02: if i knew how to read the code, i could probably cludge a workaround for that, yes, problem is that you're not prompted for a password to unlock it, it's the home directory, and it's automatically decrypted at login, encrypted when you close the session
<mick02> SporkWitch, did you see this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10164308
<SporkWitch> nope, and that may do the trick; next question is a text command to move all contents, recursively, to someplace else so i can get at them
<SporkWitch> tried mv ~/Documents [new path], andit says "not a directory"
<moetunes> try   cp -a
<SporkWitch> moetunes: gotta be a move of some kind; 60GB HDD, 25MB free, heh
<moetunes> that's pretty huge ...
<ikonia> SporkWitch: mv $directory $new_directory
<moetunes> <SporkWitch> tried mv ~/Documents [new path], andit says "not a directory"
<ikonia> what was the exact command
<SporkWitch> ikonia: tried: mv ~/Documents /usr/share/files (just a random directory i created for this in a directory i knew i could access from any user)
<SporkWitch> also tried: mv ~/Documents/* /usr/share/files/*
<SporkWitch> both returned the same error
<ikonia> SporkWitch: file /usr/share/files please
<ikonia> SporkWitch: what does that return
<SporkWitch> gimme a minute, will have to boot up that machine (had it off, was waiting on the 10.10 ISO to finish downloading and was going to try that
<SporkWitch> now this is just odd, the directory wasn't there; yet it WAS there before when i created it lol; in any case, once i created it again, it says it's a direcotry
<ikonia> SporkWitch: now try the mv command
<SporkWitch> sec
<SporkWitch> when i SU into my user i get errors "attempting to initialize key TFM cipher" and "attempting to initialize cipher" with name = [aes]
<ikonia> why are you switching user to your user, you should be logged in as the user
<SporkWitch> ikonia: i used the recovery boot option and then told it to give me a shell; like i said, i borked my install earlier, heh
<ikonia> SporkWitch: so why are you switching user ?
<SporkWitch> ikonia: because when you ask for a shell it has you as root, not your user
<ikonia> why do you need to be your user if you are recovering stuff ?
<SporkWitch> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10164308
<ikonia> su - $username
<SporkWitch> beside the point though, as it errors out and won't decrypt it :( giving hte errors listsed above; when booting normally and going to a TTY it says "mount: Invalid argument"
<ikonia> did you do "su - $username" or just "su $username"
<SporkWitch> just su $username
<ikonia> use su - username
<SporkWitch> ikonia: "keyctl_search: Required key not available.  Perhaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private"
<SporkWitch> which is the command that returns the errors
<SporkWitch> some progress, if i run the command with sudo it teturns a different error: "fopen: No such file or directory"
<SporkWitch> ikonia: oh well, eff it.  my mate has the movies in question anyway, can just get them back from him another time, only real loss is the text file i had my DSL login info in (was only temp info anyway).  just gonna do a clean install so i have a working laptop again, and be more proactive about my backups in the future
<SporkWitch> ikonia: i appreciate the help, though, and if nothing else, i got learn a bit more
<dex19dt> is there anyone here?
<SporkWitch> no
<sysop1> hi
<sysop1> ok if I run a kde program I can choose window position and other options on the command line. but in a non kde program like chrome I cant. but once its open I can go to the options on the winow frame and choose things like no boarder.
<sysop1> is there a kde program I can run  that will run a program with window options I want.
<SporkWitch> kwin is the handler for that, i think?
<SporkWitch> also, many apps have options you can pass on the command line to tell them what size and monitor to use
<sysop1> not chrome, at least not documented
<sysop1> and all the undocumented ones I find are for turning on and off things in the browser engine.
<SporkWitch> dunno then mate, sorry :(
<sysop1> can I do this kwin options chrome
<sysop1> and it will run chrome with those options?
<SporkWitch> i don't know what the syntax is, i just know i usually see "kwin" in the title of many dialog boxes for KDE and non-KDE apps
<SporkWitch> so it's purely a guess that it might provide something like the functionality you want.  you might also be able to pass similar option by editing the entry in the launcher menu entry for that app
<SporkWitch> in any case, it's 1600, which means i've been up for nearly 30 hours, i need to get some rack before work tomorrow on my day off (yes yo uread that right >_<)
<sysop1> the problem is if I pass  --geometry <geometry>   to chromium. will it recognize a kde option?
<sysop1> the other problems is games
<SporkWitch> maybe? really not sure; can't hurt to try, i should think
<SporkWitch> in any case, g'night
<sysop1> I just checked out hte command line otpoins for kwin. i dont see anything helpfull.
<sysop1> oh ok sorry
<sysop1> g-night
<SporkWitch> sorry i couldn't be more help :(
<sysop1> its ok
<sysop1> oh well.
<sysop1> ne1 else have any ideas?
<sysop1> I feel its something stupid I am overlooking.
<sysop1> #kde says kstart --help
<sysop1> trying now
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Agent001> Hi anyone know how to disable taskbar hover popup notification?
<DiogenesW> servus
<Agent001> ?
<mfraz74> Agent001: which notification are you on about?
<Agent001> The notification from taskbar hovers
<mfraz74> right click, task manager settings and unset show tooltips
<Agent001> I don't see task manager
<Agent001> right click on desktop?
<Agent001> Oh, nm
<Agent001> thanks that solved it!
<Agent001> 2nd question
<Agent001> How do I get my start menu to look like this?
<Agent001> http://www.zimmertech.com/tutorials/linux/55/kubuntu_review_tips.php
<mfraz74> right click on the 'k' and there should be an option to switch to the other style
<ikonia> Agent001: that's an old version of kde too, 3.4
<ikonia> the themes have moved on a bit
<Agent001> Oh =/
<Agent001> Oh it worked!
<Agent001> thanks mfraz74
<mfraz74> np
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<rork> hi phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> rork: hi
<DiogenesW> gute nacht
<Kruz> hi. is this a right place to ask about some packaging  problems?
<Pici> Kruz: For creating packages?
<Kruz> Pici: Yes, the debs
<Pici> Kruz: You'd have better luck asking in #ubuntu-packaging and if no one is active there, then in #ubuntu-motu
<Kruz> thank you Pici
<nfrs> hi
<nfrs> how can I reduce mouse speed? the "pointer acceleration" in mouse settings doesn't seem to affect it below 1.0x
<nfrs> I've got 3500 dpi mouse, and I want it that way in games, but not on desktopp
<b14ck> Hi all. Quick question: I've been thinking of getting an MP3 player, but wasn't sure which kind to get. Anyone have a recommendation of a good linux-compatible one? It looks like no zune models work, apple stuff (may?) work, and creative stuff works but sucks.
<b14ck> I'm not really an apple fan, but regardless, I just want something that'll work.
<tsimpson> get a "simple" one, where the files are just stored on the player rather than messed about with like apple
<moetunes> nfrs:  man xset will give some deails on how it works but try   xset m 10/8 4   or similar in terminal
<Nailbar> Hey all - Could anyone tell me where to look for debugging output when the KDE splash screen crashes and kicks me back to kdm
<nfrs> moetunes: that only controls acceleration, while I need sensitivity
<b14ck> tsimpson: I'd ideally like something kinda high end though. That can play video.
<moetunes> nfrs:  from the man page - mouse   The  m  option  controls the mouse parameters; it may be abbreviated to 'm'. Of course, it applies to most pointing devices, not just mice. The parameters for the pointing device are  `acceleration'  and  `thresh-old'. threshold is the sensitivity
<BloodyRain2k> hello, I got a problem: I had a gotten a full harddisk of my kubuntu partition and was unable to login with the GUI, I already tried to remove junk with the console version but that didn't help, I have free space again but still can't login with the GUI, it returns after a few seconds to the login. What else can I do to fix it? My version is 10.04.1
<tsimpson> b14ck: I have a ipod nano, but I run rockbox rather than the apple OS, afaik it can do video too (though probably not quite as nicely as the native OS)
<skafti> hey.  what version of flash player do i download ? (updating firefox) tar.gz
<skafti> yum
<skafti> ??
<moetunes> BloodyRain2k:  tried a reboot since making some space? - there might be some files in /tmp left from when it wouldn't let you in
<tsimpson> skafti: the one in the repositories is the same as the one from adobe.com
<skafti> ok
<BloodyRain2k> moetunes: i already rebooted a few times, sometimes it doesn't boot at all and gets stuck at the black screen before some text runs down for a second
<skafti> thx
<moetunes> BloodyRain2k:  doesn't sound like the problem was just a lack of space then
<BloodyRain2k> moetunes: maybe it was and has become something else, i can login fine with the console though
<BloodyRain2k> is there some kind of repair mode I can somehow start over the console?
<moetunes> BloodyRain2k:  the console is the repair mode
<skafti> but anyways which is it :)
<BloodyRain2k> oh, ok then I need much more know how, not using linux much
<moetunes> BloodyRain2k:  try  ls -a /tmp   | grep -i lock   if there is a return then it might give a clue what to do next
<BloodyRain2k> with | in one line or seperated?
<moetunes> BloodyRain2k:  in one line pls
<moetunes> I've just woken up :)
<BloodyRain2k> .X0-lock
<BloodyRain2k> thats all
<moetunes> BloodyRain2k:  do   sudo rm -v /tmp/X0-lock    and try the gui login again
<BloodyRain2k> no, didn't work, except that I now get a white screen for a second instead of a black one
<BloodyRain2k> oh wait
<moetunes> BloodyRain2k:  did it make a new X0-lock file?
<BloodyRain2k> no it helped, it was mail failure
<moetunes> so you're in?
<BloodyRain2k> lasttime before I knew how to activate the console I swapped something from default to failsafe
<BloodyRain2k> just selected there default again and im in again, thanks a lot :D
<moetunes> woot!
<BloodyRain2k> ah yeah there was something else I could need, is there some equivalent to NTFS's drive compression for linux?
<moetunes> I'm sure there is but it is not something I've ever bothered with - what sort of files do you want to compress? - mainly movies or...
<BloodyRain2k> no, got some huge txt files that need to be readable, else I
<BloodyRain2k> I'd just zip em with ark
<BloodyRain2k> or better said plain text
<moetunes> found this - http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.questions/2004-04/0001.html
<BloodyRain2k> great, thanks, hope i get that installed XD if not ill say it ^^;
<moetunes> heh
<christian__> #name skippy112
<christian__> hello
<christian__> how can i change my name
<skafti> some one know how to ajust vuze
<christian__> ?
<skafti> does not work
<moetunes> christian__:  try   /nick newnick
<skafti> what is the trick to get vuze to work.... port shit or somthing, sorry for the silly question
<maco> please watch your language
<skafti> pardon
<skafti> how do i get skype to work
<Hazamonzo> see if we open a file with a certain application (an application we do not want to associate with the file permanently) a couple of time... will that application soon start to end up in the "Open With" list?
<Hazamonzo> skafti: download, install
<skafti> yep done that
<Hazamonzo> Congratulations!
<Hazamonzo> :D
<skafti> :)
<skafti> i know im a dummy
<skafti> dont have to rub it in
<Hazamonzo> skafti: Also use ktorrent instead of vuze. It comes with kubuntu
<skafti> yeah tell that to the missis just wants to use vuze to get GAnatomy :))
<skafti> hehe
<BloodyRain2k> dumb question, how can I run shell scripts that don't if I just enter their name in the console? got 2 extensionless ones I need to run for e2compr
<DarthFrog> BloodyRain2k:  the current directory is, by default, not in your path.  To run a script from the current directory, preface the scipt name with "./"  i.e ./scriptname   It doesn't matter whether the script has an extension or not, as long as it is set executable (i.e. chmod +x scriptname)  or  use bash to launch the script, i.e. "bash ./scriptname" if it isn't executable.
<BloodyRain2k> i knew that with the path but gonna try the bash thing, thanks
<BloodyRain2k> yeah that worked, thanks a lot
<ubuntu> fg
<ubuntu> g
<ubuntu> fgd
<ubuntu> df
<ubuntu> gf
<ubuntu> d
<FloodBotK1> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> d
<Rioting_Pacifist> what package gives the name of an app when you don't have it installed?
<Rioting_Pacifist> think i found it, it's bash_completion right?
<moetunes> Rioting_Pacifist:  yep
<moetunes> no - if the app isn't installed that won't find it
<moetunes> Rioting_Pacifist:  ^
<moetunes> what are you trying to do?
<Rioting_Pacifist> When i did a proper install if i got a command wrong it would say "did you mean a from PackageA, b from packageB , c from packageC and if it'd run a command e.g ping but i didn't have it installed it would list ping from iputils so i could install it
<moetunes> Rioting_Pacifist:  I have never seen that here nor heard of it sorry - but I always use the tab key...
<Rioting_Pacifist> moetunes: it's command not found, I use it more as a shortcut for dpkg -S, especially if i'm not sure where the bin will be
<moetunes> Rioting_Pacifist:  ok - there is the   whereis   command for that too
<morticum> I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to mount a partition so that any user has access to it
<morticum> right now I can only figure out how to mount it so that root can read/write to it
<moetunes> morticum:  what sort of filesystem does it have?
<morticum> it's ext4
<moetunes> what command are you using to mount it 'cause by default mount mounts things read/write
<morticum> I'm using "sudo mount [source] [location]"
<morticum> e.g. "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/hdd
<moetunes> try   sudo chmod ugo+rw /media/hdd   before mounting
<morticum> what's that do?
<morticum> nevermind, just read the help
<moetunes> heh
<electroweak> is huawei e 180 3g modem working under 10.10 anyone tried
<Ginbuntu> does Kubuntu support auto encyrption for a particular partition e.g. /home ?
<larsjaaa2> Ginbuntu: Yes, try Kubuntu alternate and you can explore all options of encryption.
<Ginbuntu> larsjaaa2: can I use my Kubuntu desktop cd?
<murchadh> Hi all! My main panel is set on auto-hide, and all works well on my netbook (Acer Aspire one 531, kubuntu 10.10, kde 4.51), but most of my apps are set to run  full-screen, and moving the cursor to the edge where the panel is docked has no effect. I have set a shortcut for the menu 'meta+\' but this just brings up the menu portion and not the actual panel. Can I change something to make the menu appear above, say a full-screened firefox, by moving the
<murchadh> cursor there or even setting a keystroke shortcut? When these apps are merely maximised it all works fine.
<Ginbuntu> larsjaaa2: does it slow down my system when using encryption on /home ?
<larsjaaa2> Ginbuntu: else, to create a encryped home, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<larsjaaa2> Ginbuntu: less than with full disk encryption,,
<larsjaaa2> Ginbuntu: I am no a cryptograph, but I would assume bubbeling your home would require resources..
<general> boo
#kubuntu 2010-12-01
<xoma> is anyone here?
<James147> xoma: yes
<xoma> i need some additional effects in "kwin". Is there some plugins or etc?
<rww> Is there a keyboard shortcut (like Win+Left and Win+Right in Windows 7 Aero Snap) for KDE's drag-window-to-side-of-screen-to-snap-it-to-half-the-screen thing?
<doswell> #ubuntu
<xoma> is there any plugins/additional effects for "kde-window-manager"?
<Magneto_> Has any one encountered a problem in installing on the "who are you" screen every thing reads rdy but the forward button you are unable to click it?
<Walzmy_> why would I not be able to edit a file in my /home that belongs to me?
<d_ed> Walzmy_: options are:
<d_ed> 1) it's not a file
<d_ed> 2) it's not owned by you
<d_ed> 3) it owned by you but you haven't said you can write to it
<d_ed> 4) you're not being you.
<Walzmy_> d_ed: it's a .jpg I can open and view, it is owned by me
<d_ed> in dolphin, right click->permissions
<Walzmy_> ok, It was set to Owner can read
<Walzmy_> not read and write, how weird
<d_ed> it should say Owner: Can read & write
<Walzmy_> Thanks, I didn't look up at that line
<d_ed> heh, you probably copied it from a read only media
<Walzmy_> I copied it from a CD, I'm sure that's why it did that
 * Walzmy_ nods
<d_ed> yep :-)
 * Magneto_ is now away - I dont know what I'm doing right now but it has to be important.
<roxy> when going to the next deaktop by screen edges... where do you go to too change it only going left or right... not up and down?
 * poyntz - IRC client sponsored by http://www.MaxSpider.com (Instant URL submit and search)
<Dragnslcr> roxy- in the Pager widget's settings, try setting the number of rows to 1
<roxy> Dragnslcr: thankies! *huggles* :P
<Dragnslcr> Heh, no problem
<xoma> how i can install new kde 4.6 beta?
<squid134> hello
<squid134> I was on yesterday. I'm having an issue converting ubuntu to kubuntu
<jordan> ok im new to ubuntu
<jordan> i have a couple of questions
<sysop1> where can I get multisync-tools and related files for maverick?
<jordan> actally no
<sysop1> I might be able to help you.
<jordan> ok
<sysop1> hopefully someone else can help me.
<sysop1> shoot
<jordan> how do i disable kopete for lanching on start up all the time
<jordan> from*
<sysop1> its propably in your session
<sysop1> and when you start up it starts up that session.
<jordan> k
<sysop1> hold on. I think you can now manage session in the control panel.
<jordan> so start a brand new session
<sysop1> that would probably fix it.
<jordan> i do have kde 4.5 and maverick
<sysop1> unless you have actually made it startup up every time.
<jordan> i look everywhere in system setting a cople of hours ago
<jordan> i must have over looked something
<sysop1> found it
<sysop1> system admin
<jordan> ok
<sysop1> startup and shutdown
<sysop1> session mgt
<sysop1> choose start with empy session and reboot
<sysop1> then you can save it again.
<sysop1> ok I took care of the noobie for you. how about me?
<jordan> i cant find system admin in system settings
<sysop1> where can I get multisync-tools and related files for maverick?
<moetunes> there's a sourforge page for multisync but not much else on google
<jordan> what are you tryin to sync?
<sysop1> ok you see the search field up at the top
<sysop1> blackberry to kontact
<sysop1> I need msynctoool
<jordan> try to pull all your contacts off?
<sysop1> yep
<moetunes> tried with bluedevil?
<sysop1> yea but they dont end up in kontact. you have a howto?
<sysop1> btw jordan
<jordan> yes
<sysop1> type seesion in the search panel on sestem settings
<sysop1> system settings
<sysop1> and you will find it.
<sysop1> thats how I found it.
<jordan> i have a run command but not search
<sysop1> hmm you know I have not googled around for bluedevil specifally. let me try that bluedevil works great with my headset.
<jordan> it didnt find it
<sysop1> really ?
<jordan> i see where now
<sysop1> ok cool. I was starting to wonder what version you were on.
<jordan> i do have x session utiliies
<DouglasK> Quick question... Kopete is asking for me to do a captcha to login to Yahoo!, but it doesn't display the picture I'm supposed to read.  Any ideas?
<jordan> i probably need to find a search program which i havnt been able to find on this
<sysop1> are you in system settings?
<sysop1> or somewhere else?
<DouglasK> Hm... looks like an update is available for QT, incl the image libraries.  I'll try that to see if it fixes things.
<sysop1> there is a search feature in system settings, not a file search
<jordan> i found find/folders and files thank god lol
<jordan> me?
<sysop1> yep you
<jordan> hey i search there didnt find anything with session
<sysop1> jordan, are you in system settings?
<sysop1> describe what you see when pull it up.
<jordan> i had a stupid moment
<jordan> k
<sysop1> np
<sysop1> it happens to the best of us.
<jordan> sys, i really dont have anything with session on it in setting
<jordan> ill get there
<jordan> there
<sysop1> its under stantup and shutdown
<sysop1> thats why you wont see it when you open up system settings
<jordan> i get a show up of Session Management
<jordan> but it doesnt load
<sysop1> wierd
<jordan> wait a mintue is it in startup and shutdown?
<sysop1> yep
<jordan> im there now
<sysop1> cool.
<jordan> i click start a emtry session
<sysop1> now just choose blank session and reboot then you can put it back on save seession
<jordan> im a noob
<sysop1> its ok.
<jordan> and i just came off opensuse 11.3 lol
<jordan> i miss yast though :(
<sysop1> i dont
<sysop1> you will get used to aptitude
<jordan> i swicth to kubuntu cause oepensuse doesnt work well with intelchipsets
<jordan> 11.2 did
<jordan> i dont have croping windows any more lol
<jordan> chopping*
<DouglasK> Over all I like ubuntu .. I tend to switch between Gnome and KDE every few months.
<jordan> does ubuntu start on a black screen with a undersorce it that normal?
<moetunes> nope it is not normal
<jordan> crap
<jordan> its runing fine lol
<jordan> probably bad sector :(
<jordan> hard drive going out
<jordan> ill run it till it dies
<jordan> moe, have anyideas?
<DouglasK> Kopete wants me to do a captcha to login to Yahoo.  It's not displaying the captcha image.  Help?
<jordan> doug where at?
<moetunes> jordan:  are you using an ati card?
<moetunes> *vid
<jordan> i dont know
<jordan> but i should know lol
<moetunes> lspci | grep -i vga   will tell
<DouglasK> Jordan, it pops up a dialog titled "Account verification - Yahoo - Kopete", and says "Your account has to be verified du to too many failed login attempts. Please enter the characters in the picture:"  but there's no picture.
<jordan> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<jordan> no
<jordan> i know what your talking about now
<DouglasK> I don't mind if it wants a captcha, fine.  but no image is at best annoying.  :)
<jordan> doug, how long does it take yahoo to unlock your account
<DouglasK> I can login to the webmessenger without issue.
<jordan> i know thats for brute focre protection
<moetunes> jordan:  from memory you need a kernel parameter something like i915=nomodeset
<jordan> moe, im going to be hoset i dont know what your talking about now lol
<moetunes> heh
<DouglasK> as for me ... I have a feeling I'm stumping ppl... I'll reask in an hour or two.
<jordan> doug, your chat client probably cant get the image
<DouglasK> jordan: that's my thought as well .. I'll take a look at what it's requesting with only Yahoo enabled.
<jordan> i did some looking around about three weeks ago about yahoo chat
<jordan> they have alot of new crap up
<jordan> i dont know if you chat client even works
<jordan> i would have to research it
<DouglasK> makes sense.  I'm not reliant on the protocol, but I like to log in to all the accounts so I know who I'm ignoring.
<jordan> im founding the chat client i used 3 weeks ago
<jordan> looking
<jordan> founding a incorrect word to use iun that sentence llol
<jordan> http://www.pidgin.im
<jordan> worked great
<DouglasK> Pidgin is good ... uses libPurple as I recall.  I think I'll be stubborn for a bit and wrestle with Kopete.
<DouglasK> When at work under Windows I run Miranda.  Pain in the ass to configure sometimes, but it's protocols get frequent updates.
<jordan> im unstalling kopete as we speak lol
<jordan> its gone
<jordan> im using quassel
<jordan> i like what http://kubuntuguide.org/Maverick says about it
<jordan> "Quassel is a cross-platform IRC client currently in development and (for some reason) is now included as the default Kubuntu/KDE client. Based on the Qt platform, there is not yet any DCC implementation (which makes this client limited in usefulness) and it has many bugs. Try Konversation instead
<jordan> "
<FloodBotK2> jordan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> jordan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jordan> oh crap
<DouglasK> I'm running Konversation now as occasionally I'll DCC pics to a friend.
<jordan> i see
<DouglasK> I like Quassel ... I'll put it's server half on my mail server and then use it as a bouncer from multiple sources.
<jordan> i was using xchat
<jordan> i havnt looked for a deb yet
<jordan> kpackage doesnt have it
<DouglasK> Xchat can be installed via Synaptic.
<DouglasK> sure it does ... lemme look.
<jordan> ill look
<jordan> i didnt see it lol
<DouglasK> at a prompt run sudo synaptic and search for xchat.  install the real one, not the "gnome-xchat" as the gnome one is dumbed down way to far for me.
<jordan> i see
<jmichaelx> i know i am possibly interrupting, and have no clue what all has been discussed, but konversation is a nice irc client in my opinion
<jordan> i have no problems with it
<DouglasK> I like Konversation as well.  I use xChat under Gnome and Windows, Konveration under kde and sometimes under windows too.
<jordan> i would dump them all for better gui lol
<poyntz> off a liveCD install of kubuntu sounds is really quiet.. is there a way to fix this?
<jmichaelx> very cool... i would not have even known that a windows port of konversation was available
<poyntz> all volumes are on full btw..
<jordan> uh
<jordan> poy, soo
<poyntz> oh.. and if i turn up and down volume it doesnt do anything....
<jordan> i dont know
<poyntz> but it shows the volume change graphic
<jordan> did you look in your mixer?
<jmichaelx> poyntz: it sounds like you do not have kmix set properly
<jordan> see what you had muted?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: how can i fix this?
<jordan> poy, are you on it now?
<miguel> hola
<Guest38709> hola
<jordan> skock caller
<jordan> 20 gag
<jmichaelx> poyntz: you will want to go into kmix's settings... 'configure channels' and 'configure kmix'
<GabrielYYZ> poyntz: open up a konsole, type in "alsamixer" without the quotes and max the volumes you need there, that should do it
<jordan> use tab to move
<jordan> space bar to unlock'
<jordan> space bar for capturing
<jmichaelx> checking out alsamixer is good, but it will not fix kmix not having an effect on the volume
<poyntz> GabrielYYZ: preferably looking for an option which allows me to change volume using keys
<GabrielYYZ> poyntz: if the alsamixer volumes are down, pumping kmix to max volume will still be quiet
<poyntz> jmichaelx: no available channels listed..
<jmichaelx> poyntz: it may be that you need to change some things in your phonon settings , then
<jmichaelx> poyntz: do try alsamixer once.... use F6 to change which audio device to use, until you find one that is working
<poyntz> oooo nah i think i worked it out....
<poyntz> ok.. the volume is controlled by internal audio analog stereo
<jmichaelx> there you go
<poyntz> but, when i push up and down on the volume buttons it modifies the RV710 Digital Stereo (HDMI)
<poyntz> any way to fix this?
<jmichaelx> poyntz:  that is apparently what you need to change
<jmichaelx> poyntz: phonon settings
<jmichaelx> go to system settings>multimedia
<poyntz> jmichaelx: ok.. this is weird but it says that the Internal Audio Analog Stereo is the default...
<jmichaelx> then click on 'phonon'
<jmichaelx> poyntz: you may want to individually click each item on the list to make sure that is the default for all of them
<poyntz> jmichaelx: yep.. default for everything
<jmichaelx> poyntz: if that is not the problem, then you need to change the settings in kmis
<jmichaelx> kmix*
<jmichaelx> poyntz: also... like the others said, see what things look like in alsamixer
<poyntz> kmix is taking ages to load =S
<poyntz> nope... wont open =S
<jmichaelx> poyntz: you realize kmix is just your volume indicator in your system tray
<jmichaelx> ?
<jmichaelx> poyntz: it should already be running
<poyntz> jmichaelx: thanks! fixed
<jmichaelx> sweet
<poyntz> jmichaelx: so yaa.. the problem was that it wasnt the default in kmix
<jmichaelx> yea, that happens sometimes
<poyntz> jmichaelx: does network management usually support wireless?
<jmichaelx> poyntz: it should, if your wireless adapter is supported
<poyntz> jmichaelx: is there a list of supported wireless adapters?
<jmichaelx> poyntz: do you know what adapter you are using?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: atheros wireless lan
<jmichaelx> poyntz: and what is indicating to you that it isn't working?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: (1) if i unplug the cat cable internet dies. (2) right clicking on network management --> wireless --> add --> scan (yields nothing and there's atleast 4 wireless devices in range on windows 7..
<jmichaelx> poyntz: what is the output if you enter 'lspci | grep -i wireless' in a terminal?
<poyntz> nothing
<poyntz> wait..
<poyntz> jmichaelx: even if i use an escape char nothin
<poyntz> grep doesnt find anything with the '-i'
<jmichaelx> escape char? all you want to paste into the termal is what was between the single quotes
<jmichaelx> but leave the quote marks out
<poyntz> jmichaelx: without quotes --> Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
<poyntz> jmichaelx: with quotes ---> (nothing)
<jmichaelx> poyntz: if you enter what i had BETWEEN the quote marks, it should list for you your wireless adapter
<poyntz> ohh... i didn't see the wireless bit...
<jmichaelx> lspci | grep -i wireless
<poyntz> 3:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<jmichaelx> yes... ok that is what we want
<jmichaelx> and what you have is not atheros
<DouglasK> Ok .. Kopete asks for the user to do a captcha for Yahoo! after it fails to login, but as far as I see, doesn't even TRY to fetch an image.  (watching netstat -t -n -p)
<poyntz> jmichaelx: is it supported?
<jmichaelx> poyntz: i am looking at forum threads relating to your card.... apparently it can be made to work, but doesn't function correctly out of the box
<jmichaelx> poyntz: you may need to speand some time in the forums.... it looks like you may have some compiling to do
<PeteM> hi guys
<PeteM> Could someone help me with my internet.. doesn't work somehow
<jordan> hey pete
<PeteM> Eh Jordan
<jordan> ill try
<PeteM> Cool Thanks dude
<PeteM> I used to do something to get it working a while back but I forgot :(
<PeteM> Jordan: I'm connected with Cat-5
<jordan> lol im already lost
<jordan> im lookin for help aswel
<PeteM> lol you are a newbie too?
<jordan> pretty much
<PeteM> Ok
<PeteM> The learning curve is not the same when older!
<PeteM> Well thanks anyway Jordan
<jmichaelx> PeteM: what issue are you having?
<jordan> i havnt fool much with computer in about five years
<jmichaelx> jordan: by CAT-5, he just meant Ethernet
<PeteM> Oh my internet is not working but I am hard wired
<PeteM> yep
<jordan> i see cat 5 is cable internet
<jmichaelx> PeteM: your wired internet connection is not working?
<PeteM> my browser doesn't work. Nothing seem to work
<jordan> hey i google it lol
<PeteM> I guess so
<jmichaelx> jordan: google knows everything
<PeteM> Could you please tell me how to check my eth0
<PeteM> status
<jmichaelx> PeteM: you are not on the PC with the network problem at the moment?
<jordan> yes it does :)
<PeteM> Exactly
<DouglasK> Ok, bug report for Kopete not showing the captcha image was logged in march, confirmed in august.
<PeteM> I'm on windose right now
<PeteM> netstat or something?
<PeteM> I don't know how to use it
<PeteM> I'm new too
<jordan> doug, one of the reason i left opensuse
<jmichaelx> PeteM: so, on the same machine, if you boot into ubuntu, your network adapter doesn't seem to work?
<jordan> if you had a intel embed chipset
<PeteM> jmichaelx: exactly
<jordan> flash would frezze in fullscreen
<jordan> been like that since 11.3 relese
<jmichaelx> PeteM: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<jordan> it maybe awhile
<PeteM> not sure
<PeteM> 10.04 I think
<jmichaelx> PeteM: is this a laptop or a desktop?
<PeteM> Desktop
<PeteM> i386
<jordan> 32 bit
<jmichaelx> PeteM: i am not sure what to say... possibly the easiest solution would be to try an add-in NIC
<PeteM> jmichaelx: what is that
<jmichaelx> PeteM: a PCI or PCIe Ethernet adapter
<jmichaelx> PeteM: it may be that your onboard card could work, but it would be easier to determine that if you were booted into ubuntu, and had a network connection
<PeteM> oh no it used to work
<PeteM> I remembered now
<PeteM> I took a note on this over 6 months ago when I found the solution
<jmichaelx> what was your solution, if i may ask?
<PeteM> here it was: sudo dhclient eth0
<PeteM> If I do that, it used to start the internet
<PeteM> kick start
<PeteM> I should say
<jmichaelx> PeteM: ok.... but that should happen automatically
<DouglasK> maybe it was being slow getting the nic up.
<PeteM> yes I know. Something is weird
<jmichaelx> PeteM: do you use the network manager?
 * DouglasK wanders off (bed)
<PeteM> jmichaelx: yep now it's working
<PeteM> jmichaelx: why is that?
<jmichaelx> PeteM: no idea, unless at one point yuo changed some settings somehow
<PeteM> yep, that's me all right
<jordan> im going ask a qauestion
<jmichaelx> PeteM: well, remember your command. you might want to make sure things are configured correctly in your network manager..... or you could simply configure your /etc/network/interfaces file, and skip the network manager
<jordan> when my computer is tryin to load i get a balck screen with a underscore
<jordan> instead of my bboot loader
<jmichaelx> jordan: and it goes no further?
<jordan> actually yes it does
<jordan> works fine
<jmichaelx> jordan: ok, you mean you are not seeing the grub menu?
<StepNjump> jmichaelx: It's me, PeteM.. now on linux
<jordan> all but when i hit ctrl atl and f12 at thr ssame time
<jmichaelx> StepNjump: awesome
<jordan> then i get it again
<StepNjump> And how would I do this jmichaelx
<jordan> yes
<StepNjump> sorry I'm a newbie
<jordan> i know you can turn it off
<jordan> just load drectly
<jmichaelx> StepNjump: just make sure in the network manager, under wired connections, that it configure to connect to your network using dhcp
<jordan> but why do i have a black screen with a under score on it?
<jordan> also i have to enable my desktop effect everytime
<StepNjump> jmichaelx: let me see
<jmichaelx> jordan: i am not sure... i have a feeling that if you would hold the shift key down after your machine loads its bios, and is heading to your OS installation, you might see your grub menu
<jmichaelx> jordan: are you in 10.10?
<jordan> yes
<StepNjump> jmichaelx: To make it even harder, my os is configured to display everything in french!
<jmichaelx> jordan: what is your output for:        lspci | grep VGA
<jordan> a other guy said a black screen its notmal
<jordan> itnts*
<jmichaelx> StepNjump: that is OK.... it will likely still refer to dhcp
<StepNjump> in the (what I think is) network manager, it's connected directly (not via proxy)
<jordan> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<jmichaelx> jordan: yes, i would not worry about the black screen
<StepNjump> jmichaelx: is there a bash shell shortcut I could use to open the network manager?
<jordan> k
<jordan> jm, i thought maybe my hard drive was going bad
<jmichaelx> jordan: i hate to tell you this, but you may want to run 10.04 on that machine..... the drivers for a number of mobile intel graphics cards SUCK in 10.10
<jordan> i would doubt it
<jordan> ive install five different oses on it lol
<jmichaelx> jordan: i am tellling you, a lot of mobile intel drivers in maverick are absolutely awful
<jordan> jm, it actually works well
<jordan> no chopping loads nothing
<jordan> just something is disabling my desktop effect every time i load
<jmichaelx> jordan: one thing you could try, is going to your advanced tab for desktop effects, and tell it to disable functionality checks
<jordan> well its a new reles
<jordan> i know
<jmichaelx> jordan: this problem will not get fixed in this release.... hopefully it will be fixed inthe next
<jordan> im afraid the computer wont load then
<jordan> the last tab
<jmichaelx> jordan: those functionality checks are just for desktop effects
<jordan> i see
<jordan> i figgured they mod it somewhat
<jordan> what i saw
<jmichaelx> StepNjump: the only shortcut would be to manually configure /etc/network/interfaces
<jordan> the guy said if you cant ctrol/alt/f12 dont click it
<jmichaelx> StepNjump: and you would probably want to disable the network manager then
<jordan> and when i do that i get a black screen
<jordan> with a blinking underscore
<jmichaelx> jordan: yea.... this has been a big problem for a lot of people in 10.10. i have 2 machines that have mobile intel video, and i have stayed with 10.04 on those because of this
<jordan> jm, how do i turn on my boot loader
<jordan> i know i can goole it
<jordan> but im downloading firefox now
<StepNjump2> jmichaelx: I think it will be easier to just install the 10.10 right on top of this one
<jordan> jm, i see
<StepNjump2> jmichaelx: do you know a link to give me to provide me with the upgrade steps
<jmichaelx> jordan: it is always on....    to get to the grub menu, try holding down shift IMMEDIATELT when your machine switched from loading its BIOS, to loading its OS
<StepNjump2> jmichaelx: The image is so beautiful with the VDI cable... oh gosh.. I should have used this one way before!
<jordan> k
<jmichaelx> StepNjump2: i do not have a link, but google should provide you with many links for upgrading from lucid to maverick
<poyntz> when desktop effects is enabled in 10.10 64 bit, is a slight lag normal?
<StepNjump2> ok cool
<jordan> poy, i would consider it normal
<jmichaelx> poyntz: everything is dependent on multiple factors... not the least of which is your video adapter
<jordan> poy, did you try xrendering>
<jmichaelx> using xrender might work, but most effects only work under opengl
<jordan> i know
<jordan> worth a shot
<jordan> i just use the trasparent
<jordan> thats it
<jordan> but i do use opengl
<jmichaelx> jordan: depending on your setup and your goals, that might be fine
<StepNjump2> ok.. my big question for tonight is the following: how to change the boot order in grub. I checked on the web and was told to edit in the grub menu: menu.lst however, it doesn't exist!
<jmichaelx> StepNjump2: you probably encountered instructions for an older version of grub
<StepNjump2> oh ok
<jordan> step, i know the answer to that if you only had yast! lol
<StepNjump2> yes possible
<StepNjump2> lol
<jordan> wait i minute
<jordan> im thinking about renaming
<jmichaelx> StepNjump2: are you wanting to change which OS grub loads by default?
<StepNjump2> windoze unfortunately
<StepNjump2> unless you can find me the drivers for my ICD-SX25 voice recorder on linux!
<StepNjump2> http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/model-home.pl?mdl=ICDSX25
<jmichaelx> StepNjump2: about that, i would have no clue.... i would suggest google again lol
<StepNjump2> I use this very extensively but it won't even run on Win7 64
<StepNjump2> jmichaelx: Might be able to do have it run under wine but linux 32bits
<StepNjump2> not 64
<StepNjump2> It's amazing how much waste we do us humans with damn windoze everytime they decide to dump all the peripherals
<StepNjump2> I came up with a good line: Windoze pollutes!
<StepNjump2> lol
<StepNjump2> Trade Mark (StepNjump)
<StepNjump2> lol
<jmichaelx> StepNjump2: as far as changing which OS loads by default, it looks like you would have to modify 'GRUB_DEFAULT=' in /etc/default/grub   ... unfortunately, i am not sure what number you will want in the place of the 0 that is there
<StepNjump2> 4
<StepNjump2> but what is the filename
<jmichaelx> StepNjump2: if you are sure of that, then change the number to 4, run 'sudo update-grub', and reboot
<StepNjump2> oh cool
<StepNjump2> grub is the file
<StepNjump2> awsome. thanks a lot
<jmichaelx> yes, /etc/default/grub
<StepNjump2> let me see
<jmichaelx> StepNjump2: careful, that flood bot might be preparing to bann you
<StepNjump2> oh ok.. sorry
<jmichaelx> StepNjump2: just do not enter a bunch of short posts in succession
<jmichaelx> StepNjump2: please keep in mind when you change GRUB_DEFAULT, the OS numbering will start with 0, not 1
<StepNjump2> jmichaelx: Yep, I figured that one... With these scientific people, you got to think like em.. Thanks a lot my friend. Hope to see you soon. I will let you know through windoze later on if it worked. Good night and thanks a lot for your help
<jmichaelx> very welcome!
<PeteMa> jmichaelx: Yep it worked like a charm! Thanks again a million! Good night to Justin also. CU soon
<PeteM> jmichaelx: StepNjump here: Yep it worked like a charm! Thanks again a million! Good night to Justin also. CU soon
<PeteM> Jordan.. pardon me
<jordan> hey
<jordan> im here
<jordan> petem
<yangb> 1
<yangb> hi
<bigbrovar> .
<mastercactapus> Can a bridged interface only operate as fast as the slowest link??
<phoenix_firebrd> any programmers here?
<moetunes> that's a pretty broad question - which language?
<ts2> phoenix_firebrd: ask a specific question and get a specific answer
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: any language that supports linux
<phoenix_firebrd> ts2: any programmer for linux
<ts2> phoenix_firebrd: why do you want to find a programmer?
<phoenix_firebrd> if any one here please come to the offtopic channel, there we can talk
<jussi> phoenix_firebrd: what do you need?
<jussi> (there are lots of programmers here)
<phoenix_firebrd> jussi: is it bad to use low level disk access for a program that searches files in a filesystem ?
<jussi> I dont know.
<ts2> in general, use as much abstraction as possible
<phoenix_firebrd> ts2: that reduces the speed
<ts2> phoenix_firebrd: marginally
<phoenix_firebrd> ts2: it takes a program with low level disk access to index filenames just 30 seconds but it takes 3 min for the same program without low level operations
<ts2> then I guess whatever abstraction you are using is poor
<c0sminu> hey
<c0sminu> i added kubuntu updates ppa to the package manager and as stupid as i am i did installed everything
<c0sminu> now when i rebooted kde asks me to log in and then i just get a blackscreen. i did ctrl alt f1 tried few things but im a newbie
<c0sminu> any advice to recover or repair ?
<moetunes> c0sminu:  I would check the X log to see why the screen is black, use   less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<c0sminu> i looked there and it says something microsoft bla bla bla
<c0sminu> could not open something starting with microsoft. i would have to reboot again to check exactly. i can do that if its mandatory.
<moetunes> c0sminu:  that was probably about the mouse at the end of the file - using the cli app less to read the file you start at the top and use the arrow keys to move down the file and q to quit
<moetunes> c0sminu:  that file is where I would start
<adit> i have problem with window size in KDE 3.5. some application have window size that over than monitor resolution. And that window cannot be reduced.
<adit> anyone can help me?
<moetunes> adit:  where did you get kde3.5 from?
<adit> moetunes: from trinity
<moetunes> adit:  you might have to ask there about how kde3.5 works with the latest versions of the xserver - as a workaround you can use the alt key with the left mouse button to drag a window around and resize it
<adit> moetunes: yes, the window can be dragged with alt key, but the vertical size cannot resized to smaller size.
<adit> The application that behave like this is adept and eric
<amichair> alt + right mouse button does resize (on the axis which the pointer is closer to)
<amichair> though if the app itself prevents resizing, I don't see what you can do about it
<adit> amichair: yes, the app preventing for horizontal resizing.
<valorie> is adept the old packagemanager?
<valorie> if so, ugh
<amichair> yep
<valorie> I used to hate that thing
<amichair> it sounds like you still do :-)
<valorie> lol, well, I used to hate kpackagekit too
<valorie> and now I like it!
<valorie> in 10.10
<valorie> it's finally reliable
<valorie> synaptic isn't even on my system, and I don't miss it
<adit> so, i can't do anything with this?
<amichair> I stick to apt-get, though kpk is really quite alright
<valorie> I use apt-get if I know the packagename
<moetunes> adit:  you  could use a newer desktop environment
<valorie> but it's nice to be able to search
<amichair> adit: if you can't change the resolution, and can't resize a window, and the window doesn't fit your resolution... I can't think of a solution
<ts2> valorie: apt-cache is good for search ;)
<valorie> eh, it's ok
<ts2> it's not a whole lot different to what kpk does in the background
<valorie> right
<valorie> any reason in particular you are trying to run such an old KDE, adit?
<adit> KDE4 run slowly in my pc
<c0sminu> sorry i had a crash
<c0sminu> how do i go back in time :P
<c0sminu> on irc
<rork> !logs | c0sminu
<ubottu> c0sminu: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<rork> but you'll probably have to wait a couple of hours for them to update
<rork> adit: be sure your computer specs are ok, then check the system monitor for processes that use a lot of cpu/memory.
<amichair> c0sminu: it doesn't look like you missed much
<c0sminu>  :P thanks
<amichair> i have a general q: is it always safe to upgrade packages, which may or may not require restart (of system or app), if I don't intend on performing said restart right afterwards?
<amichair> or will the system enter some undefined state untill I do?
<adit> rork: I have a little ram and my video card doesn't supported. i think, i it's better for me kde3 than kde4
<mellow-bro> hey i have some problems, when i switch desktop and click a program, it seems to refresh in a blocky way and not all of it always will refresh, until i drag the program around
<c0sminu> so theres other default packages repair or replace way than the grub way?
<adit> but, beside of that, i love kde very much.
<c0sminu> you guys say it's better to change to ubuntu ? i was into the small distro but i see that its better for the more stable
<poyntz> can someone tell me why i cant install the latest wireless driver ~ http://pastebin.com/68QDrzMD
<poyntz> http://pastebin.com/kmXuEkec ~ try this instead
<rork> adit: maybe have a look at lubuntu/lxde, that's set up for low end systems you'll be able to install your favourite kde programs anyway.
<moetunes> poyntz:  maybe you are missing some dependencies
<poyntz> moetunes: do you know what they are?
<moetunes> poyntz:  no idea at all sorry - check where you got the source
<adit> rork: i have try lxde,xfce,and enlightment, but i still prefer kde, (and sometimes gnome).
<poyntz> im looking for the latest driver for the Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD.. where could I find this?
<james> hey
<Guest49120> hey
<amichair> i have a general q: is it always safe to upgrade packages, which may or may not require restart (of system or app), if I don't intend on performing said restart right afterwards? or will the system enter some undefined flaky state untill I do?
<v3nd3tta``> lol i got a 1680x1050 60hz screen and a graphics card which supports that, and the screen sows it displays at 60hz but my screen settings say 50hz
<sysop1> not bad I am stuck at 1280x800
<sysop1> does anyone have a workaround for the multisync-tools issue yet? its been a couple of weeks and I really need to sync.
<epimeth> hi guys, I just ran an update and my drivers disapeared
<nerdy_kid> what drivers?
<epimeth> specifically the nvidia and the wireless... tho for all I know it may be more
<nerdy_kid> is the hardware working correctly?
<nerdy_kid> (i.e. are the drivers working even though you cant see them in the list)
<epimeth> I checked the hardware drivers application and saw that they were marked as "not installed" again.... tried installing and was told it failed and to check the jockey log:
<epimeth> 2010-12-01 08:45:07,120 WARNING: modinfo for module wl failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module wl
<epimeth> 2010-12-01 08:45:07,121 WARNING: /sys/module/wl/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind wl driver
<nerdy_kid> forget jockey for now, does your wireless card work?
<epimeth> The wireless is definitely not work... no wireless in the network manager
<epimeth> lspci has it, tho
<nerdy_kid> ok, I use the same driver for my card.
<nerdy_kid> one sec
<nerdy_kid> do you remember what was updated?
<epimeth> heh... nope... lots of stuff... generic kernel, xorg, apache...... bunch of libs
<epimeth> whatever was rolled out in the past week
<nerdy_kid> hmm is this lucid you are running?
<epimeth> maveric
<epimeth> http://pastebin.com/dNqNEEwU
<nerdy_kid> ok one sec
<epimeth> nope... xorg was not upgraded
<bushwakko> hey, I'm having some graphics problems in kde4
<bushwakko> suddenly all effects is empty and I cannot select opengl, only xrender
<nerdy_kid> epimeth: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<bushwakko> any way to reset all that?
<epimeth> nerdy_kid: already installed
<nerdy_kid> epimeth: ok purge it and reinstall
<amichair> bushwakko: maybe there's something wrong with your graphics driver as well?
<bushwakko> might be
<bushwakko> but still strange that all the compiz plugins are gone
<epimeth> nerdy_kid: and then install through jockey or apt?
<bushwakko> glxinfo says "direct rendering: Yes"
<nerdy_kid> epimeth: run the command I gave you, or install it via synaptic it doesn't matter.  not jockey though, its easier to get any error messages with apt/synaptic
<epimeth> ok I'll bbs.... notifier told me I should restart
<nerdy_kid> epimeth: no
<nerdy_kid> epimeth: dont restart yet....
<epimeth> oh
<epimeth> ok
<nerdy_kid> epimeth: yeah one sec, dont restart quite yet
<nerdy_kid> did the install go ok?
<epimeth> ok, installed
<epimeth> now restart?
<nerdy_kid> no, is your wireless working again?
<bushwakko> anyone know how to reset all the display jazz then?
<nerdy_kid> it should work without a restart.
<epimeth> nope
<nerdy_kid> epimeth: do sudo modprobe wl
<nerdy_kid> then see if it works
<epimeth> nerdy_kid: dude it rebuild the kernel image, don't I have to restart to load it?
<epimeth> nerdy_kid: Module wl not found
<nerdy_kid> epimeth: you can restart if you want, but you dont need to.  it updated the initramfs, not the kernel.  the kernel can add/remove drivers in realtime.  trust me, I have messed with this card/driver a LOT
<epimeth> nerdy_kid: I trust you :-)
<nerdy_kid> epimeth: lol thanks, do ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/wl.ko
<epimeth> nerdy_kid: lolz.... somebody forgot to include kernel headers in the update
<nerdy_kid> epimeth: did that command turn give you an error?
<epimeth> nerdy_kid: dkms just reinstalled nvidiaand bcmwl... so, this time modprobe got the card working :-)
<nerdy_kid> epimeth: ok cool, glad you got it working!
<epimeth> nerdy_kid: sorry for the delay, btw... phone call... and I had told you the modprobe didn't work ... right after I asked if I should restart ;-)
<nerdy_kid> np, I actually was referring to this command that you must've missed "ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/wl.ko", and if that didn't work then I was going for dkms next.  but no matter, glad you fixed it :)
<epimeth> all right... I'm gonna put back my old xorg.conf and see if nvidia is working again
<epimeth> nerdy_kid: heh, no... I just installed the kernel headers, didn't even check what you asked....
<epimeth> nerdy_kid: you wouldn't happen to know where I can let the kubuntu packagers that they forgot a very important package?  I figure EVERYBODY'S system is broken now
<nerdy_kid> epimeth: well I dont think they forgot it, as it was there.  the thing with kernel updates is that you usually need to you synaptic/apt-get to upgrade cause kpackagekit will only upgrade packages that don't require other packages to be removed -- "safe" upgrading it is called.
<nerdy_kid> if you get a kernel upgrade you need to go a full upgrade, either "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" or through synaptic
<epimeth> nerdy_kid: no, the kernel headers weren't installed, just the kernel, otherwise apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) would not have installed them... and apt-get update did not mention the kernel headers waiting to be upgraded either...
<legodude> anyone know of a good replacement for unison for general backup needs
<amichair> i have a general q: is it always safe to upgrade packages, which may or may not require restart (of system or app), if I don't intend on performing said restart right afterwards? or will the system enter some undefined flaky state untill I do?
<kernco> Whenever I reboot, desktop effects are suspended and I have to manually turn them back on.
<sresu> How to logout running user account B from current user account A?
<TBst> привет
<TBst> всем
<FloodBotK2> TBst: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> TBst: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !ru | TBst
<ubottu> TBst: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<tripp> hey can anyone help me right quick?
<tripp> hello?
<silentstalker> hello?
<silentstalker> hello? can anyone give me some help?
<urgen> just ask
<urgen> it works better that way, ppl are bizi so they take the time when they have it
<urgen> otherwise you could ask and I'll be gone again already :-)
<silentstalker> i just installed kubuntu 10.10 and im having problems with the wireless connection, the wired works fine
<silentstalker> but when i put in the password for the wireless, it just keeps popping up as if the password is wrong
<silentstalker> i just installed kubuntu 10.10 and im having problems with the wireless connection, the wired works fine
<silentstalker> but when i put in the password for the wireless, it just keeps popping up as if the password is wrong
<ubu_> halo
<sunny_slls> hi everybody
<nerdy_kid> silentstalker: make sure that the key type is correct -- there are hex keys and passwords
<sunny_slls> hey i was trying to restart the plasma-desktop
<sunny_slls> when i got this segmentation fault error
<sunny_slls> a bug report window came up saying to report the plasma-desktop crashing
<nerdy_kid> sunny_slls: yeah those happen now and then
<sunny_slls> nerdy_kid, i was building kdebase
<sunny_slls> when it happened
<nerdy_kid> sunny_slls: ah ok in that case I will shut up :D
<sunny_slls> i restarted the plasma-desktop by running "kquitapp plasma-desktop" and then ran plasma-desktop
<sunny_slls> and then it threw that error
<silentstalker> nerdy_kid: ive done both, and it still pops up
<silentstalker> i have not found a way to successfully connect to any wireless network
<sunny_slls> why is it happening like that?
<sunny_slls> any idea ?
<nerdy_kid> silentstalker: I would check how well supported your wireless card is
<silentstalker> Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1000
<mdo-ollantaytamb> hola
<nerdy_kid> silentstalker: are you using 64bit?
<mdo-ollantaytamb> #jion spain
<silentstalker> 32 bit
<mdo-ollantaytamb> join # spain ubuntu
<andrew___> Hi
<nerdy_kid> silentstalker: and the network is using WEP?
<silentstalker> yes
<nerdy_kid> silentstalker: would you happen to know whether the network you are trying to connect to is a wireless N network?
<silentstalker> its a 2wire gateway
<nerdy_kid> try these commands without quotes in a terminal:  "sudo modprobe -r iwlagn"  and then "modprobe iwlagn 11n_disable=0"
<nerdy_kid> silentstalker: ^
<nerdy_kid> im sorry, the second command should be "sudo modprobe iwlagn 11n_disable=0"
<silentstalker> on the second command i recieved this message
<silentstalker> FATAL: Error inserting iwlagn (/lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<nerdy_kid> silentstalker: do "ls /etc/modprobe.d/intel-5300-iwlagn-disable11n.conf" and tell me if it throws an error
<the_cmdln> Can anyone answer a question about running Kubuntu 10.10 on a laptop?
<the_cmdln> Specifically, how do I sleep my laptop if I am not logged in?  Closing the lid doesn't do it.
<silentstalker> 1
<silentstalker> FATAL: Error inserting iwlagn (/lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<silentstalker> oops
<silentstalker> sorry wron part
<silentstalker> ls: cannot access /etc/modprobe.d/intel-5300-iwlagn-disablelln.conf: No such file or directory
<nerdy_kid> silentstalker: ok one last thing:  do "ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/" and post the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com and send me the URL
<silentstalker> nerdy_kid  http://paste.ubuntu.com/538774/
<nerdy_kid> silentstalker: ok do sudo "mv /etc/modprobe.d/intel-5300-iwlagn-disable11n.conf ~/Desktop" and reboot the computer, see if that fixes the wireless for you.
<silentstalker> it says
<silentstalker> <silentstalker> FATAL: Error inserting iwlagn (/lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<silentstalker> * TifrugoNelfrigo has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<silentstalker> <silentstalker> oops
<silentstalker> <silentstalker> sorry wron part
<FloodBotK2> silentstalker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silentstalker> <silentstalker> ls: cannot access /etc/modprobe.d/intel-5300-iwlagn-disablelln.conf: No such file or directory
<FloodBotK1> silentstalker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nerdy_kid> silentstalker:yeah you want to use pastebin....
<silentstalker> mv: cannot stat `/etc/modprobe.d/intel-5300-iwlagn-disablelln.conf': No such file or directory
<silentstalker> ^ thats what it says
<silentstalker> lol
<silentstalker> sorry bout that
<nerdy_kid> np ;)
<silentstalker> is that what its supposed to say?
<nerdy_kid> it is intel-5300-iwlagn-disable   11   n.conf notice the 11 not ll. you should just be able to copy and paste the command I gave you into the terminal
<silentstalker> oops
<nerdy_kid> sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/intel-5300-iwlagn-disable11n.conf ~/Desktop
<nerdy_kid> that is the correct command
<silentstalker> kk no error message so ima reboot
<silentstalker> bbs
<nerdy_kid> yup, good luck
<the_cmdln> Anyone? How to get a laptop to sleep from KDM?
<nerdy_kid> the_cmdln: you would probably want to post in the forum, I don't think the power manager is even running at that point.  probably requires a good knowlege of the configs.
<nerdy_kid> could try #ubuntu too, just dont tell them its KDM -- just the login manager LOL
<the_cmdln> GDM apparently exposes an option to invoke sleep.
<silentstalker> hey nerdy kid
<silentstalker> still nothing
<the_cmdln> I'll try the forums.
<nerdy_kid> silentstalker: is the wireless card active?
<silentstalker> yea i can select wireless networks but it gets stuck on the authorization
<silentstalker> opens up the KDE daemon
<nerdy_kid> silentstalker: idk, I would give wicd a try: sudo apt-get install wicd-gtk
<silentstalker> installing
<nerdy_kid> other then that, I don't know sorry.  If wicd won't work either then I would create a thread on ubuntuforums
<silentstalker> thanks for your help nerdy kid
<nerdy_kid> silentstalker: np, I hope it works :)  I have noticed that kde's network manager can be really picky as to what networks it will connect too, so there is a chance that wicd will work.  good luck :)
<silentstalker> thanks you for helpin bro
<gher1941> does anyone know anything about digikam?
<the_cmdln> gher1941: I use it for my photos.
<gher1941> there is a dependency for it called 'expoblending' and evertime I try to run it I get this error:  This program is required to continue. Please install it from Hugin package provided by your distributor or download and install the source.
<gher1941> Note: at least, align_image_stack version 0.8 is required.
<gher1941> where can i download align_image_stack version 0.8?
<gher1941> i've googled, looked, etc - can't find it
<rua> hi
<gher1941> hi
<rua> i have a problem and tried all methods but i didn't
<rua> i wanna change dns
<sidracer> hi, how do i read xfs partition in kubuntu??
<rua> i used that commands "sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf"
<rua> and wrote dns numbers
<sidracer> anyone?
<gher1941> also - unable to use 'export to flash' utility in digikam...it needs a program called 'simple viewer v1.9x' - any idea where to get that?
<rua> when i tried to save that numbers, it says "you can't save, you have to root"
<rua> do u help me?
<gher1941> rua:  I usually edit my connection by right-click on network manager, select my connection, ......
<rua> i didn't understand what u said
<gher1941> click the edit button, under ip address select DHCP addresses only, input DNS and save....it will ask you for a password and then re-start connection
<rua> ha i tried it
<gher1941> what happened?
<rua> but not changed
<gher1941> so you already re-started your connection, etc.?
<gher1941> what connection are you using?  ethernet, wireless or pppoe?
<rua> wireless
<gher1941> sidracer:  anyone what?
<gher1941> rua: so you right-clicked on network manager and selected manage connections?
<gher1941> are you using any special network manager or just the dfault that came with kubuntu?
<xoma> how to install kde 4.6 beta on kubuntu?
<rua> no
<gher1941> no to which one?
<rua> i select wireless
<rua> and then ipv4 settings
<rua> and selected only automatic adress
<gher1941> xoma:  use this ppa at your own risk!!!!    pa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<gher1941> *ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<xoma> i used. nothing happened...
<xoma> some packadges were updated? but my kde is still 4.5.3
<rua> and than i wrote  dns servers
<rua> there isn't any problem on that settings
<gher1941> you put them in and seperated them with a comma?
<rua> yes
<gher1941> xome:  these are the complete instructions...you can't just apt-get'it.  you have to build from source:   http://techbase.kde.org/Build_KDE4.6_on_Kubuntu
<gher1941> rua:
<gher1941> you stopped, restarted connection after saving changes?
<gher1941> rua:  try disabling the connection, making the corrections as root and then restarting connection
<sysop1> wow the bluetooth support in 10.10 is greatly improved. I am able to use both my headseat and mouse with no problems.
<rua> ty
<sysop1> still cant sync anything, but baby steps
<gher1941> rua:  np - i wish i could help more  :)
<gher1941> sysop1:  really?  i'm going to give it a whirl....brb
<sysop1> yea
<sysop1> was using my bluetooth headset, I compeletly set it up throught the gui. in 9.04 I had it working but had to do alot of editing of files and such.
<sysop1> the mouse gave me a little trouble till I realized I needed to trust it.
<sysop1> but since then its been working perfectly.
<gher1941> ok...plugged in bluetooth and icon is up
<gher1941> so far so good
<gher1941> ok - went to configure and made it always visible
<sysop1> make sure you trust it.
<sysop1> that gave me problems with my mouse till I did that. it would work fine for awhile but if it went into power save mode and I tried to use it again it wouldnt connect on its on again.
<sysop1> but then I trusted it and it worked no problem.
<sysop1> microcenter had thses bluetooth mice for $15 awhile back and I had to get one.
<sysop1> its a little small but really precise.
<rua> gher1941 thank u very much
<rua> i changed dns on modem router
<rua> it is ok now
<blackxored> Hello guys, what's the default for kubuntu 10.10?
<desdenova> hi mate. The default what for kubuntu ? :)
<desdenova> channel?
<moetunes> blackxored:  do you mean the default kde version?
<blackxored> moetunes, no I want to want what's the default font
<blackxored> It's ubuntu 9 for me but it was a mixed environment, if that's the same for you as well, i want you guys to recommend me one that looks better, such as droid sans for example
<moetunes> I always use monospace...
<gher1941> yo - sysop1
<gher1941> it worked...the blue tooth stuff actually worked,,,lol.   that's a first
<legodude> hi everyone, I'm running 64bit and want to install a copy of 10.10 32bit to an external drive, is there any special procedure?
<legodude> and I'd rather not reboot to do it
<legodude> I think debootstrap will do it, but I'm looking for something simpler
<gher1941> legodude:  nada on this end
<legodude> hrm
<legodude> I tried putting the iso on a spare part with unetbootin
<legodude> won't boot
<fulvio> ciao
<francois> hi everyone
<francois> I'd like to know if anyone has managed to solve the issue with the raster graphic engine and kde openoffice integration ?
<francois> at the moment it's crashing for me
<francois> and i swear it used to work before upgrading to kde 4.5.3
<francois> i've been looking at many bug reports and forums and the only "solution" seem to either use the native engine or remove the OO kde integration
<Prisma> test
<francois> does anyone know who's behind the code of openoffice.org-kde packages ?
<Walzmy_> I'm running 10.04, we've got several kernel updates lately, that just seems odd for a LTS "stable" release
<moetunes> not if the releases are bug fixes or security patches
<jcgs> hi :) does anyone know if i can temporarily stop pulseaudio without uninstalling it - sudo service pulseaudio stop just makes it say "pulseaudio configured for per-user sessions" again :(
<Rioting_Pacifist> jcgs: i don't know much about PA but what does service pulseaudio stop return (without the sudo)
<jcgs> Rioting_Pacifist: same thing :( it just won't die
<Rioting_Pacifist> if it's just a user process can you kill it using ctrl+esc or pkill ?
<jcgs> Rioting_Pacifist: i tried using kill in the terminal, it just respawns with a higher pid, though
<jcgs> Rioting_Pacifist: same thing with using crtl+esc
<Rioting_Pacifist> if you use ctrl+esc in tree view what is spawning pa?
<jcgs> init
<jcgs> or, at least init is its parent
<jcgs> Rioting_Pacifist: is that not normal?
<nerdy_kid> jcgs: do a chmod -x on the pulseaudio binary.  that fixes it.
<moetunes> maybe it respawns 'cause alsa is running
<Rioting_Pacifist> i guess so i don't know much about PA,
<jcgs> nerdy_kid: brutal, but like it :D
<Rioting_Pacifist> moetunes: alsa doesn't run AFAIK
<moetunes> k
<nerdy_kid> jcgs: thanks :)  all the other solutions are messy and take to long.
<jcgs> well that totally worked :)
<Rioting_Pacifist> kde wont accept my password when the screen is locked :?
<aDude> Caps-Lock on?
<DarthFrog> Or were the CapsLock on when you set the password?
<Rioting_Pacifist> nah i think it was my shadow file permisions, i use caps-lock as my compose key
<kay-inge> sysinfo
<kay-inge> Resuming in non X mode: glxinfo not found in path
<kay-inge> System:    Host medionPC Kernel 2.6.35-23-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Ubuntu 10.10 maverick
<kay-inge> CPU:       Quad core Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 (SMP) clocked at 2465.712 MHz
<kay-inge> Graphics:  Card nVidia G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] tty res: 207x54
<kay-inge> Disks:     HDD Total Size: 500.1GB (60.8% used)
<FloodBotK2> kay-inge: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kay-inge> Info:      Processes 233 Uptime 1:18 Memory 1099.0/3022.1MB Runlevel 2 Client Quassel [M] v0.7.1 (dist-aa28596) inxi 1.4.8
<FloodBotK1> kay-inge: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rioting_Pacifist> I messed up my permisions, then i ran dpkg -i on my cache to reinstall everything i assumed it would fix the perms but it hasn't how can i fix this?
<moetunes> Rioting_Pacifist:  what files have their permissions borked?
<Rioting_Pacifist> moetunes: I don't know, can i verify what the permisions should be with dpkg?
<moetunes> Rioting_Pacifist:  I would think   ls -l /path   would be the best option
<moetunes> Rioting_Pacifist:  what did you change?
<Rioting_Pacifist> moetunes: everything i messed up a chown -R , i changed everything back to root.root then reinstalled all my packages but its left /etc in a bit of a mess
<Rioting_Pacifist> I can't manually verify all of /etc because i don't know what it should be
<gher1941> sysinfo
<moetunes> Rioting_Pacifist:  hoe /etc looks here - http://pastebin.com/uHzJYFNy
<Rioting_Pacifist> moetunes: thanks, it looks like shadow is the only files that matters, btw your shadow passwords file is world readable which kind of defeats the purpose of it, did you do that or is that the default for ubuntu?
<moetunes> Rioting_Pacifist:  must be the default for Archlinux - I'm on my multimedia box atm
<traubisoda> hi
<traubisoda> I'm looking for an OSX like dock for kubuntu which can be install from kubuntu repos. any suggestions?(kubuntu10.10)
<traubisoda> installed*
<Rioting_Pacifist> traubisoda: fancy-tasks , smoth tasks
<moetunes> there's docky and awn and lots of others in kpackagekit
<traubisoda> I'm using awn right now, but I can't open the preferences dialog (i guess because of the gnome depencies)
#kubuntu 2010-12-02
<traubisoda> if you have any ideas for the awn problem that would be much more appreciated :D
<traubisoda> re
<traubisoda> Rioting_Pacifist: thanks!
<Rioting_Pacifist> moetunes: I'd check if those are the default permisions becuase thats a royal SNAFU if it is, the entire point of /etc/shadow is to prevent your password hashes being world readable and subject to rainbow table attacks, not too bad on a desktop but if it's the same on servers it's nearly as bad as the debian snafu
<traubisoda> I've checked fany-tasks and smooth tasks. those are not quite what i'm looking for. with OSX like i meant: powerful and looking good (i could have said a kde alternative for awn)
<moetunes> Rioting_Pacifist:  have done and 600 is the correct perm so I've changed it - dunno how it got that way tho...
<Rioting_Pacifist> moetunes: im pretty sure it should be root shadow 640 , i think 600 means only root can login
<moetunes> Rioting_Pacifist:  ohh - I'll check again
<miguel> hola
<traubisoda> i also tried daisy plasmoid. that was almost it but there are some strange things like i can't change the order of the icons and it doesn't group programs
<Guest94808> alguien que hable español
<Rioting_Pacifist> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest94808> muchas gracias
<Guest94808> ubuntu-es
<traubisoda> i have another question(i hope i'm not not annoying): if i try to run an application with gksu under kde it won't accept the root password. is that a bug or a feature?:D
<moetunes> Rioting_Pacifist:  nope perms for it are 600
<bill_> Hello?
<bill_> Ah, there we go. :-)
<bill_> (Ahem) I mean - hello! :-)
<bill_> Hi roxy
<roxy> hi
<bill_> Are you an admin here?
<roxy> no...
<bill_> Just looking for help, then?
<roxy> pretty much. im usely have this up just in case if i need any help. :)
<traubisoda> i think you should just ask, that's how it works :)
<bill_> Oh, okay. :-)
<bill_> So, anyone here experienced in using Gdebi?
<bill_> Hi egaudet.
<bill_> So anyway, I'm trying to install either Helix or Real Player from the website.
<bill_> When I click on the download link for either (for the Debian package), I select the option to open with Gdebi.
<bill_> The package downloads, Gdebi opens, asks for the authorization and begins the installation process.
<bill_> At a certain point, a box pops up saying "Media Change".  I click okay, the box pops up again.
<bill_> Endlessly...
<bill_> Anyone know what's going on?
<bill_> Anyone..? :-(
<bill_> Hello?
<bill_> Anyone here?
<KimLaroux> no
<andrewh192> lol
<bill_> Kim, you still here?
<andrewh192> i got a question for you.. i recently changed i guess a few things on my desktop and have since noticed that some of my desktop widgets have become transparent backgrounded. I was wondering where I might be able to change the preferences of the windows of my widgets so that the backgrounds aren't transparent, because it makes for some difficult reading on some of them.
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<bill_> What are your options when you right-click on a widget?
<andrewh192> RSSNOW settings
<andrewh192> and desktop settings
<bill_> Try desktop settings.
<andrewh192> and Remove this RSSNOW
<bill_> Are the transparent widgets maybe a different type than the widgets that aren't transparent?
<andrewh192> well, not sure on that one
<andrewh192> what do u mean different type
<bill_> Are you using Ubuntu, or Kubuntu?
<bill_> Not sure, just guessing.
<andrewh192> the rest of my widgets i have on right now is a analog clock a little pastbin app for uploading stuff to the pastbin online
<andrewh192> Kubuntu
<andrewh192> 10.10
<bill_> Same as me, then.
<andrewh192> yeah
<andrewh192> and it wasn'tt like this b4
<andrewh192> not sure what i changed to make it this waya
<bill_> Hmm, are all the affected widgets to do with RSS feeds?
<andrewh192> yeah.. well that's the only widget that is transparent
<andrewh192> that i have running on my desktop right now
<andrewh192> is there a theme setting somewhere that might dictate how windows appear on the desktop
<bill_> And do they link to programs, or files (maybe transparent means the widget refers to a location that no longer exists?).
<andrewh192> hmmm
<andrewh192> wait
<andrewh192> thanks
<andrewh192> u reminded me of something
<andrewh192> tryin to remember where i saw some setting about showing independant sets of stuff
<andrewh192> there was two options
<andrewh192> that was one of them
<andrewh192> can't remember where that was
<chemtail> Running 10.10 - Audio skipping (VLC, Amarok, whatever) since some of the latest updates.  Anyone else have it or know what gives?
<chemtail> I'm guessing it's pulse, as usual.
<chemtail> i've tried what's shown in this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9998952 -- and much as the user there, this merely made it a _lot_ worse.
<Glitch942003> ...
<chelly> hi?
<deusr> hi
<deusr> someone online?
<deusr> test
<webinator> Can someone give me a hand? I bought a computer from a friend a Dell Inspiron 1526 and installed Ubuntu 64 bit on it, after the login page it just has the background and nothing.
<daddy> hey what is process for running dvd on 9.10 upgrade
<daddy> i know it was a sudo command before
<daddy> anyone know the full command for this.
<daddy> my 9.10 upgrade now will not allow me to play dvd's anymore.
<daddy> anyone know the sudo command ?
<andrewh192> i do
<andrewh192> what about it
<andrewh192> sudo apt-get install <wanted program>
<andrewh192> oh, guess he isn't in here anymore
<urgen> :-)
<CQ> hello, where can I change the video HW aceleration settings? I can't find it in the system settings... Intel GMA X4500HD video
<moetunes> CQ:  I would check the X log to see if anything is not being set up first - you might get some benefit from using the proprietry drivers depending on the vid card
<moetunes> !ping
<ubottu> poing
<moetunes> !echo
<EagleScreen_> KDE 4.5.4 is being uploaded
<phoenix_firebrd> EagleScreen_: when will kde 4.6 beta1 be available?
<EagleScreen_> phoenix_firebrd: there are some packages already uploaded, but I think they are not still usable
<phoenix_firebrd> EagleScreen_: i forgot the webpage url, can you tell me
<EagleScreen_> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<moetunes> I knew that question was coming - it is set for release in january iirc
<EagleScreen_> phoenix_firebrd: you shouldn't use that repository
<phoenix_firebrd> EagleScreen_: ya, i know
<phoenix_firebrd> EagleScreen_: last time someone gave me a link some like  packaging .. ninjas.. do you know something like that?
<jussi> no, please dont use staging!!!
<jussi> staging should nbever be used.
<moetunes> and newest is rarely best imho
<phoenix_firebrd> jussi: i am not going to use it, just to take a look at the progress
<jussi> wait until they get moved into one of the PPA's - as staging is just a place for them to wait untill they are all built
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> the link please
<phoenix_firebrd> jussi: do you know the url?
<jussi> phoenix_firebrd: for?
<phoenix_firebrd> jussi: packaging ninjas
<jussi> phoenix_firebrd: what about them? are you after the ppa or something else?
<phoenix_firebrd> jussi: just to take a look
<jussi> phoenix_firebrd: Im assuming you want: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs
<Guest35075> cannot upgrade to 10.10, update manager says there might be non-ubuntu pkgs, or pre-release pkgs.  google chrome/earth are all i know of, and kde is backported.
<jhunold> the message should state which packege is meant. I had to remove "kubuntu-desktop" yesterday to get the update started.
<Guest35075> yes , kubuntu-desktop. remove it? sounds important
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest35075: do you know to hanlde using bash?
<Guest35075> pretty much.
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest35075: then go on
<Guest35075> going on. ty.
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest35075: backup before update
<Guest35075> did, thanks.
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest35075:yw
<Fleck> anyone here with ati desktop card?
<Fleck> cant enable desktop effects ;(
<valorie> I have an ati
<valorie> I don't know much about this sort of stuff, but what are you trying to do?
<valorie> and I'll try it and see if it works for me
 * valorie is using kub. 10.10
<kaddi> hi, i need help with thunderbird. Firefox is set up as my default browser, however when i click on a link in thunderbird, it will open the link in konqueror. how do i fix that?
<valorie> you might have to set that up in Tbird too
<valorie> I've not used it, so I don't know
<valorie> KDE apps all listen to your KDE settings, but Tbird isn't a KDE app
<kaddi> yeah
<kaddi> it's actually already set to firefox: user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.http", "/usr/bin/firefox");
<Fleck> valorie desktop effekts works for you?
<valorie> Fleck: let's see
<valorie> I don't have many going, because I don't like them
<Fleck> i get distorted graphics when i enable them :D
<valorie> but I'm willing to test any you like
<valorie> like, which ones?
<Fleck> doesnt mater, just when i enable, all desktop is messed up
<valorie> are you using the built-in effects, or trying to use Compiz?
<Fleck> built in kde
<valorie> and what system are you on?
<valorie> 10.10?
<valorie> sorry, bbiam
<Fleck> yeah 10.10 64bit
<sresu> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sresu> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<sresu> !KQemu
<ubottu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<Riddell> ** testers needed for 4.5.4 upgrade on 10.10
<moetunes> sresu:  looking for something?
<sresu> moetunes: Yeah
<moetunes> Riddell:  most folk want 4.6
<moetunes> sresu:  what are you chasing exactly?
<sresu> moetunes: How to connect to server in Kubuntu?
<moetunes> sresu:  it depends on the type of sever
<valorie> fleck, I just remembered -- if the OpenGL isn't working for you, try Xrender
<Riddell> moetunes: testers needed for that too
<valorie> in the Advanced tab
 * valorie is also on 64 bit
<sresu> moetunes: Well, I've some files in virtual OS which as per the usual approach should be accessed using Shared folders creation. I've had many problems in creating and accessing shaed folders, I even find it risky. So, I was thinking if I can get the ip of the guest OS and then connect to the ip address as <smb://address> using Host OS
<Fleck> valorie with those i cant even enable effects LD
<obscurant1st> is there any thing like clear type from windows  in kubuntu?
<Fleck> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<obscurant1st> the fonts are not so easy on my eyes
<obscurant1st> :(
<Fleck> obscurant1st anti aliasing?
<obscurant1st> Fleck: thanks. But will it be heavy for my CPU?
<Fleck> AA is enabled by default ;p
<obscurant1st> but my fonts are rough
<moetunes> sresu:  prob more a question for vitualbox - try /j #vbox
<kaddi_> hi, i need help with thunderbird. Firefox is set up as my default browser, however when i click on a link in thunderbird, it will open the link in konqueror. This started happening after I upgraded to lucid last week
<Fleck> obscurant1st did you check font settings in System Settings?
<obscurant1st> let me check, i think i have checked that, but dont remember
<Fleck> kaddi_ System Settings -> Default Applications
<obscurant1st> use anti aliasing : system default
<obscurant1st> force font DPI : disabled
<obscurant1st> Fleck: ^^
<kaddi_> Fleck: that's already set to firefox. I also added user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.http", "/usr/bin/firefox"); to the prefs.js in TB
<Fleck> kaddi_ did you restart your session?
<kaddi_> Fleck: yes
<Fleck> obscurant1st dunno then, try AUTO on your LCD...
<Fleck> kaddi_ well, where do you click on links?
<kaddi_> Fleck: in the emails I get
<Fleck> ohh
<obscurant1st> its laptop, dont have Aauto. :(
<Fleck> thinder
<Fleck> thunder i mean
<Fleck> check thunder settings
<kaddi_> Fleck: yes in thunderbird
<kaddi_> Fleck did that, it's set to Firefox
<Fleck> maybe there is default browser options
<Fleck> when u run that command in ALT+F2 run windows - does ff opens?
<kaddi_> Fleck: what command? /usr/bin/firefox? Yes
<Fleck> then i have no clue :/
<obscurant1st> kaddi_: have you set your default browser as firefox?
<kaddi_> obscurant1st: yes
<obscurant1st> clicking on that check now button shows "Firefox is already set as your default browser." ?
<obscurant1st> kaddi_: ^
<kaddi_> what check button? I went to default applications and for web browser chose "in the following browser" and entered firefox.
<kaddi_> It is also working for other kde apps, like kopete or koversation
<obscurant1st> in firefox prefrences -> advanced-> genera
<obscurant1st> you can check whether firefox has been set as your default browser
<kaddi_> obscurant1st: yes when i click it says it's already default brwoser
<obscurant1st> oh, ok. then i dont know. because i had this same problem, but doing this solved it!
<moetunes> you can set the default browser in .bashrc
<kaddi_> moetunes but that would only have effect for your konsole
<moetunes> no it works for all appps here
<moetunes> you need to logout/login for it to work
<moetunes> I set midori as my default browser today
<valorie> I've not tried that one, moetunes
<valorie> how is it working for you?
<valorie> i always end up going back to FF
<valorie> so far
<moetunes> valorie:  midori is way quicker but way harder to set up
<moetunes> bookmark imports were a hassle
<valorie> hassle is something I don't have time for
<moetunes> all is sweet now tho
<valorie> that's cool
<moetunes> I just had to backup the bookmarks to a html file then convert them to xml and then edit it so midori could access them
<moetunes> sounds simple but...
<valorie> how about plugins though?
<valorie> even Chromium hasn't caught up
<moetunes> it uses the firfox plugins
<valorie> that's cool
<moetunes> valorie:  it is still a work in progress - it took three goes to get the plugins working
<valorie> I'll wait until it's further along, then
<valorie> I need a reliable browser
<valorie> even if it's a bit slower
<valorie> which is why I use Chromium less and less
<valorie> sad
<valorie> I liked it
<moetunes> ff took like 5 secs to load - midori takes like 2 secs once set up - it uses webkit
<valorie> same with Opera
<kaddi_> is chromium still getting updated?
<valorie> almost daily, I believe
<kaddi_> i thought it had been abandoned
<valorie> I'm no longer getting the dailies
<valorie> made it too unstable
<kaddi_> oh, but there's no stable release/
<piquadrat> Hi! Are there any plans to release KDE SC 4.6 beta packages for Kubuntu 10.10?
<asraniel_> hello, is there a way to download kubuntu 10.10 with all upgrades already on the cd? because on my new computer somehow the network connection does not work and i hope that some kernel updates resolved that
<Riddell> piquadrat: yes, testers needed if you want to help
<Riddell> asraniel_: I'm afraid not
<Riddell> piquadrat: join us in #kubuntu-devel if you want to test
<piquadrat> Riddell: will do later today. Thanks for the hint!
<asraniel_> Riddell: is there a way to somehow download the latest packages on a cd/dvd and upgrade the system from there?
<chris____> effects are disabled when i start up, is there are way to have effects enabled by default?
<chris____> if I press Alt+Shift+F12 effects start normally.. i'd like this to be the default option tho
<HRPufnstuf> How much is an Ubuntu CD?
<asraniel_> Riddell: never mind, i found a old pci network card that seems to work :)
<sougata> how to make IBUS work in kbuntu
<poyntz> effects are disabled when i start up, is there are way to have effects enabled by default?
<leandrosansilva> Hello to all. After upgrade to kde 4.5.4 (from backports), the process plasma-desktop consumes 100% of one core of my processor - al the time. I'm uing maverick 32 bit
<Riddell> leandrosansilva: where did you install 4.5.4 from?
<leandrosansilva> Riddell: from kubuntu backports
<Riddell> leandrosansilva: you must be mistaken, 4.5.4 hasn't been released yet and it wouldn't be in the backports PPA
<leandrosansilva> But if I use a clean kde configuration (removing ~/.kde), everything works fine
<leandrosansilva> hum... just a second
<leandrosansilva> Riddell: sorry, I got kde from kubuntu updates repo
<leandrosansilva> and the kde 4.5.4 packages are there : https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+build/2071945
<Riddell> leandrosansilva: mm right, kde4libs is there
<leandrosansilva> not only kde4libs, but all the rest of kde
<Riddell> leandrosansilva: well I recommend logging out and from a console moving .kde/share/config/plasma-desktoprc and .kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc out the way
<Riddell> leandrosansilva: and if that helps it then report a bug to bugs.kde.org with those files attached
<leandrosansilva> Riddell: ok. I will try it. Just aone more second...
<BajK_> How do I switch the graphics card on my notebook? I have an Intel (low power) and ATI (gaming) card inside
<BajK_> I heard this is not as comfortable as in windows but should be possible?
<poyntz> effects are disabled when i start up, is there are way to have effects enabled by default?
<leandrosansilva> Riddell: it seems the problem is in the theme I use, bespin. This problem in plasma only happens with bespin widget theme
<Riddell> leandrosansilva: ah hah
<Riddell> leandrosansilva: best report a bug to them then http://cloudcity.sf.net/
<leandrosansilva> yes, I'm doing it now. thx :-)
<collabra> poyntz: that's why i switched to 10.04 LTS,... I suggest you either file an official bug, or switch back to LTS for stability.
<collabra> poyntz: i haven't found 10.10 to be bug-free... LTS isn't the latest and greatest,.. but components wont be broken til fixed.
<collabra> poyntz: 10.04 is intended for Long Term Service,...meant for standards of stability and support...EOF...lol
<joro_> plovdiv
<joro_> join plovdiv
<joro_> #join plovdiv
<amichair> is the upgrade to 4.5.4 from the ppa recommended?
<amichair> i.e., does it have any known issues?
<amichair> hmmm I don't see it in the kde announcements page (only 4.5.3 and 4.6 beta) - is it official?
<ffr76> bom dia
<geekosopher> amichair: I got the updates half an hour ago.... didn't see anything on the announcements, so didn't know it was updating to 4.5.4 But everything is working fine :)
<amichair> geekosopher: well that's a start :-)
<geekosopher> Surprising that there was no announcement either on kde.org or kubuntu.org
<geekosopher> amichair: just lucky? ;)
<poyntz> collabra: thanks for the info
<fprunier> hi
<fprunier> has anyone managed to get the qt raster graphic system to work with openoffice kde integration ? It's crashing for me at the moment
<morticum> does anyone know how to install flash 10.2 beta? i downloaded it from adobe (just the file libflashplayer.so) and put it in the folder /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/, but it doesn't appear to have done anything
<morticum> Do I need to execute the installer somehow?
<morticum> E.g. do I need to set it as executable as root?
<morticum> also, will it take affect in Rekonq?
<morticum> (I'm not using Firefox)
<phoenix_firebrd> morticum: hi
<fprunier> morticum: if you use the installer it should work
<morticum> hi phoenix
<morticum> fprunier: how do you use the installer?
<phoenix_firebrd> morticum: i think this is the location that firefox uses  /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so, the konqueror and rekonq share the same location i think
<phoenix_firebrd> morticum: can you check that and confirm
<morticum> yeah, that is a symlink which points to /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<phoenix_firebrd> morticum: have you replcaed tge file
<morticum> i did
<morticum> and restarted rekonq
<morticum> maybe i should try rekonq
<phoenix_firebrd> morticum: I am checking on that now
<morticum> aha
<morticum> I see that"about:plugins" works in konqueror
<morticum> but not in rekonq...
<amichair> i have a general q: is it always safe to upgrade packages, which may or may not require restart (of system or app), if I don't intend on performing said restart right afterwards? or will the system enter some undefined flaky state until I do?
<morticum> it shows in konqueror that shockwave flash 10.2 d151 version is installed
<fprunier> morticum: sorry i though the flash lib would come with the installer
<fprunier> morticum: is QTWEBKIT_PLUGIN_PATH set ?
<morticum> where would that be set?
<fprunier> if not if you set it to your flash plugin location that should make it work
<fprunier> if you sue the env command
<fprunier> and grep for it
<morticum> grep for env?
<fprunier> like 'env | grep QTWEBKIT_PLUGIN_PATH'
<fprunier> let me know the output of that command
<morticum> nothing appeared to happen when doing that
<fprunier> ok
<morticum> bad?
<fprunier> then try 'export QTWEBKIT_PLUGIN_PATH=/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer'
<fprunier> and then start rekonq from the same command line
<phoenix_firebrd> morticum: didnt the flash version change after the patch
<morticum> yeah in konqueror, but how do I check which version of the flash plugin is being used in Rekonq?
<morticum> there's no convenient "about:plugins" page
<phoenix_firebrd> morticum: did you find any install notes in the adobe website?
<morticum> nothing.
<morticum> let me check more thoroughly
<phoenix_firebrd> does rekonq come bundled with flash player like google chrome?
<morticum> no it doesn't
<morticum> I just played a flash 720p in konqueror and it was much slower than in chrome dev, which is using an earlier 10.1 version
<morticum> weird
<morticum> konqueror is showing 10.2 installed
<morticum> I wonder when the chrome daily builds will have 10.2 beta
<morticum> I see the problem: Konqueror is using flashplugin-alternative.so which may be installed in one of many places
<morticum> I guess I'll have to manually change ALL of them, unless one knows how to determine precisely the path of the plugin used in konqueror
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> I want to install kubuntu 10.10. when I boot from the cd, the menu doesn't offer to install the system
<morticum> gribouille: load the livecd into kubuntu and then install from there
<gribouille> morticum, you mean I have to choose "start kubuntu" ?
<morticum> yeah
<morticum> there may be an easier way, but I don't know it
<gribouille> morticum, I did it, but I got a login screen. What id and password do I have to enter ?
<phoenix_firebrd> morticum: installed flash 10.02 beta, works fine in rekonq
<morticum> phoenix_firebrd: how did you install it?
<morticum> gribouille:there shouldn't be one...did you try no password or username?
<gribouille> morticum, yes
<gribouille> morticum, you mean I should get the kde desktopn directly ?
<phoenix_firebrd> morticum: simply replaced the file /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<phoenix_firebrd> morticum: the hardware acceleration is very good
<morticum> yeah, that's what I did....I think it's installed. but why the awful performance? how's yours? what graphics chipset are you using?
<morticum> gribouille: yes
<gribouille> morticum, ok, let me try again
<morticum> gribouille: did you download the livecd iso?
<morticum> phoenix: phenomenal. I restarted and now HD flash is playing smoothly in fullscreen on my 1.06ghz core solo with integrated intel 945gm
<RastaManPower> hello all
<RastaManPower> can someone help me out
<RastaManPower> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1635826
<kaddi> hi, i need help with thunderbird. Firefox is set up as my default browser, however when i click on a link in thunderbird, it will open the link in konqueror. This started happening after I upgraded to lucid last week. Firefox is set as default browser and kde apps such as kopete and konversation open it correctly
<catkin> hello folks
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> where does kde 4 store the settings ?
<Agent001> Hi, after I installed kubuntu, i could no longer change my universal system font
<Agent001> I can not reset it either
<phoenix_firebrd> kaddi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=724703
<phoenix_firebrd> RastaManPower: are you there
<RastaManPower> yes i am
<RastaManPower> trying to figure out my problem
<catkin> I thought this was a linux room, but I see no talks about lesbians...
<phoenix_firebrd> RastaManPower: i think is a problem with mono, not only fspot fails but also any program that is built using mono fails in kubuntu 10.10 and i think its also in 10.04
<kaddi_> gah, back... my internet >.<
<kaddi_> phoenix_firebrd: that no longer works. This is what I used to have
<RastaManPower> so i cant get it to work?
<kaddi_> phoenix_firebrd: but i managed to fix it using this command: sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox
<phoenix_firebrd> RastaManPower: why do you need fspot. if you want speed then use "image viewer" its fast
<RastaManPower> cause i have a huge picture library all in different folders
<phoenix_firebrd> kaddi_: so your problem solved?
<kaddi_> phoenix_firebrd: yes :)
<phoenix_firebrd> kaddi_: good
<RastaManPower> and as far a i know that is the only program that will scan the directory and let me browse all the images by jsut pressing left and right key
<RastaManPower> without having to open folders one by one
<phoenix_firebrd> RastaManPower: have you tried google's picasa?
<RastaManPower> i tryed it on gnome but its very bad. reminds me of that ugly windows
<RastaManPower> i want to run away from that junk
<RastaManPower> haha
<RastaManPower> now i removed f-spot from kpackagekit but did it delete all the packages that came with it?
<phoenix_firebrd> RastaManPower: you can user "sudo apt-get autoremove" to remove all the unwanted packages
<RastaManPower> and sudo apt-get autoclean ??
<phoenix_firebrd> RastaManPower: ya sorry
<RastaManPower> other than picasa?
<phoenix_firebrd> RastaManPower: no what i told is correct
<RastaManPower> oks
<phoenix_firebrd> RastaManPower: its autoremove only
<BajK_> huh? KDE 4.5.4 is out for Kubuntu but not officially released on kde.org?
<Agent001> Does anyone have problem with kde not viewing videos on fullscreen
<Agent001> ?
<kaddi_> BajK_: where do you see that kde 4.5.4 is out for kubuntu?
<amichair> BajK_: yep, that seems to be the case
<phoenix_firebrd> Agent001: is desktop effects disabled?
<Agent001> Yeah
<BajK_> kaddi_: kubuntu.org says that it is available for 10 minute oir so
<Agent001> I did not know that would affect viewing online videos on fullscreen
<phoenix_firebrd> Agent001: i think fullscreen wont work if compositing is turned off, i am not sure about that, you check that out
<amichair> I stand corrected - didn't see the update
<Agent001> Ok, I'll experiment with that
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: the packaging work is not complete
<BajK_> soo.. *installing 11.04 for tsting* :)
<amichair> although the changlog link points to the 4.5.3 changelog...
<kaddi_> http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.5.4.php/ there's a link for 4.5.4 on kde... it looks like it's just been updated
<Agent001> That did not work
<kaddi_> and it's a ppa for kubuntu.. normal kubuntu 10.10 still has 4.5.1 i believe
<sayakb> hi! how do i get java applets working with chrome (on kubuntu 10.10)? it appears that the java site doesnt have debian packages. is there some place i can get a debian package?
<amichair> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<sayakb> amichair: thanks
<amichair> sayakb: :-)
<sysop1> how do I replace dolphin with krusader?
<sysop1> I dont want to get rid of dolphon I just want it to open of krusder by default.
<sysop1> I want kde to use krusader by default.
<gribouille> hi
<sysop1> hi
<gribouille> my monitor supports the resolution, 1280 x 1024 @ 75 Hz, but it is not an option in ths system settings
<gribouille> my monitor supports the resolution, 1280 x 1024 @ 75 Hz, but it is not an option in ths system settings. what should I do ?
<sysop1> I think you can add it by hand in the xorg
<sysop1> you dont need an xorg.conf anymore but you can still put stuff there you need. to do by hand
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: what is your graphics card?
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 If [Radeon 9000] (rev 01)
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: how you installed the drivers?
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, I didn't install any drivers
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, what package should I install ?
<sysop1> I  thought radeon was bult into the kernel, but I dont know I run all nvidia.
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: try using the additional drivers in kmenu-->system and install the drivers. after that use the ati config tool
<phoenix_firebrd> i dont know if this is true, can a proprietary driver be built into a kernel?
<sysop1> phoenix_firebrd, when you put it that way I guess not.
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, I already have xserver-xorg-video-ati
<sysop1> phoenix_firebrd, so do you know how to change the default file manager from dophing to krusafer?
<phoenix_firebrd> sysop1: nope sorry buddy
<sysop1> thanks. but yea II remeber someone saying thats why radeon was better, no extra driver crap.  but they were prolly lying.
<gribouille> there is no driver to install
<sysop1> ok
<gribouille> how does the system know the resolution of the monitor ?
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: you can edit the xorg.conf file to get the resolution
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, where is it ?
<sysop1> yea the extra driver you to install for nvidia can be a pain. kernel upgrade before last it needed a new version of the module so x wouldnt run till used links to download the newest driver and isntall it
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: but if that fails will be able to operate in command mode to recover the os?
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, ok, where is the file ?
<sysop1> but the last one I saw it download the new one automatically. it was pretty cool.
<gribouille> I can't find it in /etc/X11/
<phoenix_firebrd> sysop1: i had that problem in earlier version of kubuntu , but now its solved
<gribouille> there is no xorg.conf
<sysop1> yea this last kernel upgrade it worked flawlessly.
<sysop1> but all I am saying is its one more thing to go wrong. but I have to admit I like the nvidia settings utility.
<gribouille> can someone tell me where the xorg.conf file is normally ?
<sysop1> /etc/X11
<phoenix_firebrd> any one here know if fglrx is a open souce or a proprietary driver for ati cards ?
<sysop1> dexconf used to fix a lot of issues, but it doesnt seem to work like it usedto.
<phoenix_firebrd> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sysop1> but backup your conf if before you run it.
<gribouille> is it normal that there is no xorg.conf file after a fresh install ?
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: try this "sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<sysop1> you dont need one anymore
<sysop1> but you can put one there if you want to overrive stuff
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, what does it do ?
<sysop1> I think dexconf will create you one
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: installs the ati driver
<gribouille> sysop1, so, where is the configuration of X ?
<sysop1> I have to use one to my dual screen on boot.
<sysop1> dont know exactly i hear its in 3 files now but cant remmeber which ones
<phoenix_firebrd> sysop1: where to replace dolphin
<sysop1> as the default file manager with krusader
<phoenix_firebrd> one min
<sysop1> I know I have seen some where to do that. but in a previous version It didnt work then, and now I cant find it, I was hoping it was fixed.
<sysop1> but thanks for the help..
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, ok, I've installed fglrx. what should I do now ?
<sysop1> hey you know about glxgears?
<sysop1> its a good way to test to see if you have 3d acceleration working.
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: restart the xserver or restart the system
<sysop1> its in mesa-utils I think
<phoenix_firebrd> sysop1: ya i know
<sysop1> I know you know phoenix_firebrd I was telling gribouille
<phoenix_firebrd> sysop1: oh
<gribouille> ok, let me restart X
<phoenix_firebrd> i am having problwm with bluedevil , can anyone help me
<sysop1> I had it disapper on me toaday but I started in konsole and it came back.
<sysop1> but other than that I wouldnt be much help.
<phoenix_firebrd> sysop1: send and browsing files not working. blueman works
<sysop1> yea I havent got that to work yet either, I thought it was just me.
<phoenix_firebrd> may be its because of the partially updated syste
<phoenix_firebrd> may be its because of the partially updated system
<sysop1> it wasnt high on my pripties so I havent compalined about it yet.
<gribouille> ok, I've restarted X, but there doesn't seem to have any effect
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: now try chaning the screen resolution
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, I did iy, but the resolution I want isn't an option
<sysop1> can you use arandr with radeon cards?
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: can you try it after restarting your computer ?
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, what does it change ?
<gribouille> to reboot ?
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: may be the drivers are not loaded and it may load after the restart . correct me if i am wrong
<gribouille> ok, le me reboot
<gribouille> hi again
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: hi
<gribouille> after a reboot, I have the resolution 1152x864, but not 1280x1024
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: are you able to change it?
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, yes, but I can't have a higher resolution
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: search in kmenu for any ati configuation utility that may be installed with the driver
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, do you mean ati catalyst control center ?
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: is it present?
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, yes, but I can't launch it
<gribouille> when I launch it, nothing happens
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: thats where you configure the xorg to use the correct screen resolution
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: you have to find the executable name to run in command line to see the error message
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: i can tell you how, will you follow?
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, yes, but I don't which package contains the executable
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, I'll try
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: is the ati ..center present in kmenu-> applications-> sytem
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, I've found it : amdcccle
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: what is that
<RastaManPower> how do i make a custom launcher on desktop?
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, ati catalyst control center
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: run it in konsole and see for any error messages
<phoenix_firebrd> RastaManPower: got any app suited for you?
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, it tells me that no driver is installed or that the driver doesn't work correctly
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: ok wait
<RastaManPower> picasa.. lol
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, I think the easiest way is to copy my old xorg.conf file
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: try running this command "aticonfig"
<phoenix_firebrd> RastaManPower: ha ha
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<RastaManPower> how do i make a launcher on desktop
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: you have to edit the xorg.conf to activate the driver
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, ok, I'll copy my old xorg.conf file
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: can you paste the xorg.conf  file
<phoenix_firebrd> RastaManPower: can you see the icon of the app in kmenu?
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, I had a crash
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, I have lost the whole panel on the bottom
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: the old one didnt work?
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, I don't know yet
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, what is the name of the progam that displays the taskbar ?
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: taskmanager?
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: system tray?
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, it was just the screen that was too small ;-)
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: i cant understand what you mean
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, I have the right resolution now
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, the problem was that only part of the desktop was visible
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, thanks a lot for your help
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: you got your required resolution ?
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, yes
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: how
<gribouille> phoenix_firebrd, I copied my old xorg.conf file
<phoenix_firebrd> gribouille: good the backup helped. enjoy
<nerdy_kid> finally some decent gtk integration!  http://yfrog.com/0rgtkoxygenp
<kaddi__> ever since i upgraded to lucid/kde 4.5 kopete is showing an incredible amount of popups, mostly "user is writing a message" over and over and over again. It didn't use to do that.
<Tm_T> kaddi__: check your notification settings
<kaddi__> Is there a way to disable the "typing a message" popups but keep the "incoming message" ones
<kaddi__> k :) In kopete or generla kde ones?
<Tm_T> kaddi__: in kopete, although it's the same
<kaddi__> Tm_T thanks... I just figured out why I didn't find it looking by myself.. >.> I overlokked the "configure notification" and checked only under "configure"
<kaddi__> quick and painless! AWESOME! :)
<albin> hi here
<moetunes> hi there
<Tm_T> kaddi__: np (:
<kaddi> there, that's better :D
<akR4> I just installed Kubuntu on my laptop (HP Probook 4525s)... then I upgdrade the installation and then I install the graphic card proprietary driver... and now, the "boot screen" is really  ugly...
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<nerdy_kid> akR4 are you using NVIDIA?
<akR4> nerdy_kid: non, it's an ATI card
<nerdy_kid> akR4: how does it look ugly?  is it just huge and oversized?
<nerdy_kid> I have an NVidia and thus know how to fix the huge and oversized problem, for nvidia at least
<akR4> not "just" ! it's oversized, but I don't have the sexy style :p the points are stars (*) and I seems to be a verbose mode
<nerdy_kid> akR4 well I dont know if this will work for you or not, but give this a try: open up synaptic
<nerdy_kid> in the quick search look for plymouth-theme-kubuntu
<nerdy_kid> make sure that plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo is installed and that plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text is uninistalled
<nerdy_kid> let me know how that goes
<akR4> both was installed, so I uninstalled "text" version ;)
<nerdy_kid> good, now run "kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub"
<nerdy_kid> eh, I am going to pastebin my config file one sec
<nerdy_kid> akR4: http://pastebin.com/zwJasNAR
<nerdy_kid> make sure that lines 10, 17 and 18 are in the file that kate is editing.
<drazzen> salve a tutti
<moetunes> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nerdy_kid> if you are not dual booting, then you could actually just replace your version with mine.
<nerdy_kid> akR4: ^
<nerdy_kid> you do need to replace "1280x800" with the screen resolution you want.
<rethus1> since some days, shutdown didn't work anymore on my kubuntu 10.04.
<rethus1> is this a known bug?
<akR4> nerdy_kid: just one line is missing ;) And I'm dual booting :p but not a problem, i'll find how to do ;) just to know, how can I know the best resolution for my boot ??
<akR4> and/or can I put a sexy graphical interface for my grub ? ^^ (like in Mandriva for example ;))
<nerdy_kid> akR4: what line was it?  I used the native resolution for my monitor, I don't know what yours is.
<akR4> nerdy_kid: this is this line : GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1280x800
<nerdy_kid> you can modify and theme the bootloader, I would check out this:http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/get-animated-themed-icon-only-grub-menu-using-burg-now-simple-to-use/
<RastaManPower> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<RastaManPower> anyone know why i am getting this
<RastaManPower> i have build-essentials and make package installed
<nerdy_kid> akR4: ok, make sure that all the other lines are not commented out (they can not begin with #) and replace the resolutions with the one you want.
<akR4> nerdy_kid: done ;)
<nerdy_kid> akR4: ok, now run "sudo update-grub" without quotes.
<nerdy_kid> ^after you save the file
<akR4> ok ;) this is good
<nerdy_kid> now reboot, and you do have another pc right?  cause if it isn't configured right grub might not boot.
<nerdy_kid> or a livecd
<akR4> nerdy_kid: that will be ok ;) I have some pc ! I come back in a few time ^^
<darthanubis> anyone with a ssd?
<darthanubis> my bad
<darthanubis> ot
<Lars_G> One question
<Lars_G> plasma-netbook is std kde right? and not Kubuntu's exclusive imp?
<moetunes> it's shown on kde.org so yep
<Lars_G> great
<Lars_G> is there any good ppa for the 4.6b1 out there?
<moetunes> not yet
<moetunes> afaik
<Lars_G> ok, thanks
<lorena> sf
<lorena> ciao
<akR4> nerdy_kid: that's ok \o/ i have a sexy boot :p
<akR4> *boot screen
<RastaManPower> cans omone help me out
<RastaManPower> No package 'gnome-keyring-sharp-1.0' found
<moetunes> !find gnome-keyring-sharp
<ubottu> File gnome-keyring-sharp found in libgnome-keyring1.0-cil, libgnome-keyring1.0-cil-dev
<RastaManPower> not found
<moetunes> it's not a package - you need libgnome-keyring1.0-cil to get it
<RastaManPower> ok got it
<RastaManPower> takeing me hours to compile this
<pandora_> test
<RastaManPower> No package 'libgnome-2.0' found
<RastaManPower> No package 'libgnomeui-2.0' found
<RastaManPower> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<RastaManPower> No package 'cairo' found
<RastaManPower> No package 'mono-addins' found
<FloodBotK1> RastaManPower: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> RastaManPower: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RastaManPower> No package 'mono-addins-gui' found
<RastaManPower> can somone pm me
<RastaManPower> i need help pls
<moetunes> what are you tying to do?
<RastaManPower> checking for F... no
<RastaManPower> install f-spot
<RastaManPower> from source
<moetunes> I have to ask why from source?
<RastaManPower> giving problems
<harleen> hello
<RastaManPower> from deb
<RastaManPower> checking for F... no
<RastaManPower> thats what i miss
<RastaManPower> i dont understand
<moetunes> !info fspot
<ubottu> Package fspot does not exist in maverick
<moetunes> ok
<moetunes> !find fspot
<ubottu> File fspot found in f-spot
<moetunes> !info f-spot
<ubottu> f-spot (source: f-spot): personal photo management application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (maverick), package size 3055 kB, installed size 9872 kB
<RastaManPower> dnt work
<RastaManPower> event not found
<moetunes> so sudo apt-get install f-spot
<harleen> i am having trouble with dvd styler can someone who knows this program message me
<harleen> thanks
<RastaManPower> i am trying from source
<moetunes> finding all the dependencies for it is a hard job
<moetunes> it's so much easier to use the repository
<RastaManPower> http://pastebin.com/fquQCdRd
<moetunes> why do you want to do it from source? - is a there a new feature you need?
<RastaManPower> chek the pastebin
<RastaManPower> line 943
<harleen> can someone tell me which software I can use to copy an avi pr mp4 file to play in my dvd player
<RastaManPower> is where it starts giving me isses
<RastaManPower> issues*
<moetunes> as I said finding the dependencies is hard work - try searching for libgnome-dev type packages
<rats__> harleen: you could try devede
<harleen> rats i was not sure how to use it
<rats__> harleen:  here is a link http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2010072001235MMSW
<harleen> thanks rats
<rats__> your welcome
<RastaManPower> autogen.sh: 10: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<rats__> harleen: here is another link for DEVEDE http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/devede.html
<sysop1> hey how do I create a audo device for a bluetooth audo sink? I have my blooth headphones hooked up and they work great for kde apps ilke dragon but not for vlc, and when I go into vlc I dont see an entry or it. now I could go into pulse audio and create a device thats puts ulse audio out all device but that seems like overkill
<sysop1> is there a chnnel for bluedevil?
<Lars_G> a devil!
<sysop1> #a devil?
<sysop1> I didnt thing you could have spaces in channel names
<sysop1> ;)
<Lars_G> touche
<sysop1> but seriously who can help me with a bluedevil issue?
<sysop1> well not really an issue, it generally works great.
<sysop1> its the best bluetooth anyt for linux ever.
<sysop1> but I need to know how to create an audio device from a audio sink
<sysop1> maybe the guys in pulse audio will know.
#kubuntu 2010-12-03
<ralph> Hi Folks, I want to create a webshortcut for konqueror/rekonq, but having problems with variables and charset...
<ralph> is ist somehow possible to get xy:value1, Value2 into \{1} \{2} ?
<Lars_G> Ok, please tell me someone in here is enjoying kde netbook UI in 10.10, without troubles.
<Lars_G> I'm thinking on going 4.6 beta, I'm pissed at pages
<Lars_G> very much
<Lars_G> First I have a doble cashew on my search page
<Lars_G> Now, I added another search page to test, I get a single cashew but it's not the one that contains page activities so I can't delete that page (I'll edit the config files by hand later), and I add a desktop page... it's empty, shows nothing, and if I click on the cashew (on a tab not a corner) and select add graphical elements, nothing comes up....
<tilted_mind> anyone use xdrp?  Is there a similar prog that is more compatible to kde?
<valorie> KDE 4.5.4 seems to be running well on 10.10 so far
<Lars_G> What does it do?
<valorie> knock on wood
<Lars_G> valorie: in netbook mode?
<valorie> nope
<valorie> my netbook is in the shop
<valorie> :(
<Lars_G> meh it seems I'm the only one using netbook plasma mode
<valorie> looking forward to testing it out soon
<valorie> plasma netbook worked fine until my netbook died totally
<valorie> battery problems I think
<valorie> it was brand new, so back it went
<RastaManPower> hey all you guys know kget?
<RastaManPower> is it a good app?
<RastaManPower> i am trying to find a download manager for kde
<valorie> hmmm, I've always just used wget
<Lars_G> tilted_mind: what does it do?
<RastaManPower> jsut a simple download manager
<RastaManPower> wget you say is better
<RastaManPower> ?
<valorie> I wouldn't say that
<tilted_mind> Lars_G: the graphics are pretty messed up.  hard to explain.
<valorie> haven't tried kget
<tilted_mind> Lars_G: In Gnome it works great though
<RastaManPower> is wget allredy installed by default
<valorie> wget is completely cli
<valorie> kget has a gui front-end
<valorie> all depends on what you want
<RastaManPower> will it save the progress if i close it or pc crashes
<valorie> yes, and you can pause
<Lars_G> tilted_mind: what does it do? what is it for?
<valorie> rather fancy
<RastaManPower> DOWNLOAD MANAGER
 * cuznt uses synaptic package manager
<Lars_G> RastaManPower: was that shout for me?
<RastaManPower> yes
<tilted_mind> Lars_G: ahh, sorry.  It is an app that lets you remote desktop from windows to linux using the native windows client
<valorie> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KGet
<Lars_G> RastaManPower: Good, next time before shouting READ and see I was asking tilted_mind.
<RastaManPower> good
<Lars_G> tilted_mind: Oh, a remote desktop server. Sorry no idea, the closest I can come with is xvnc but it's vnc not remote desktop. sorry
<Lars_G> tilted_mind: if you're willing to install custom software client and server side, I'd recommend NX by nomachine, there's a free version and it's incredibly fast over slow networks... only drawback is that every connection opens a new session, not an existing one
<Lars_G> tilted_mind: Otherwise I'd try with Xvnc and a windows vnc client. I know the solution is not ideal. sorry
<tilted_mind> Lars_G: thanks for the suggestions, I will keep working at it.
<valorie> http://www.kde.org/applications/internet/kget/
<RastaManPower> so basically it will update my previously downloaded iso. and then i will  have to burn it on cd
<valorie> zsync will, yes
<valorie> again, http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2010/10/necessity-mother-of-learning-zsync.html
<valorie> should have some links for further reading
<RastaManPower> i have read about it
<RastaManPower> says i have to specify with -i
<RastaManPower> i have to cd to the directory where my old iso is?
<valorie> yes I think so
<valorie> gosh, I write about stuff so I don't have to remember it
<valorie> lol
<valorie> my off-board memory modules
<RastaManPower> i found a howto.. had to trename my old isoo
<valorie> cool
<valorie> can you comment on my blog post with that link please?
<valorie> to help other readers out
<RastaManPower> what link sorry
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2010/10/necessity-mother-of-learning-zsync.html
<valorie> with the howto
<valorie> I would appreciate that
<RastaManPower> saved me from downloading 35% of the iso
<valorie> nice!
<RastaManPower> valorie i have posted
<RastaManPower> really appreciated your help
<purzel> hi
<valorie> thanks, RastaManPower
<valorie> sorry for the delay, I was on the phone
<RastaManPower> no problem
<francisco_> hola
<RastaManPower> think comment needs   validation tho
<francisco_> alguein q me pueda orientar en ubuntu
<valorie> sure
<KUBUNTU> Hi everyone
<KUBUNTU> !!
<KUBUNTU> Can I ask a question
<GabrielYYZ> !ask | KUBUNTU
<ubottu> KUBUNTU: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KUBUNTU> MKV.
<KUBUNTU> Extention
<KUBUNTU> Is there any proplem
<KUBUNTU> with it in linux
<KUBUNTU> ???
<GabrielYYZ> i don't think so, MPlayer can play it and VLC too
<GabrielYYZ> sorry, my bad, only VLC according to fileinfo.com
<KUBUNTU> some of my friend in arab UBUNTU forums
<KUBUNTU> faced some a problem
<KUBUNTU> for example
<KUBUNTU> when they watch
<KUBUNTU> there are some breaks
<GabrielYYZ> what video player does he/they use?
<KUBUNTU> as i think
<KUBUNTU> Totem
<KUBUNTU> here http://www.matroska.org/downloads/linux.html
<GabrielYYZ> check this ubuntuforums thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83305
<KUBUNTU> I found that Gstreamer does support for MKV
<GabrielYYZ> the guy with a problem solved it by changing the video output
<GabrielYYZ> to be honest, i've never played a .mkv file, so my experience with them amounts to knowing they exist :(
<KUBUNTU> thanks alot
<KUBUNTU> !!
<KUBUNTU> it was so useful!
<GabrielYYZ> cool, glad it was :)
<KUBUNTU> another thing!
<KUBUNTU> Old 2 Days Ago 	  #1 Mohammad Munir First Cup of Ubuntu   Join Date: Jul 2010 Beans: 4 	 How to apply a VLC Patch Hi every one !    VLC is my favorite multimedia player, but when I tray to play any video show with RMVB extension it doesn't work so good
<KUBUNTU> I mean not as much as if I used any other software ( like for Example: Totem! ) .
<KUBUNTU> so I've made a search on the internet and found a patch that can solve the problem
<KUBUNTU> & found this
<KUBUNTU> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vatata.com%2Fen%2F%3Fq%3Dnode%2F41&rct=j&q=Vatata%20Rm%20&ei=cqP0TNuvKYTsOfWk_JAI&usg=AFQjCNEaex7yb1ucGNjHK_JpzuSwAoG0jA&sig2=BPR0CYaQge5QFN2HAY5jBg&cad=rja
<FloodBotK1> KUBUNTU: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> KUBUNTU: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KUBUNTU> My question
<KUBUNTU> is how to apply this patch
<GabrielYYZ> KUBUNTU: i think you need to compile from source for that, that's out of my league really
<KUBUNTU> ah I see!
<GabrielYYZ> KUBUNTU: you could try #ubuntu and see if someone there knows more about it
<KUBUNTU> Thank u so much
<KUBUNTU> & sorry to bother U
<GabrielYYZ> KUBUNTU: sure, no problem
<GabrielYYZ> KUBUNTU: don't worry, we're here to help
<Roey> hi!
<Roey> Riddell:  good job pushing out KDE 4.5.4 PPA!
<Roey> my disappearing-windows problem is gone now
<Roey> fucking *finally* :)
<kos_> !
<obscurant1st> i have installed kubuntu, and i dont see any button fro shutting down the system. only log out, hibernate& suspend/sleep is there
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> in the Kmenu?
<valorie> when I click Leave, then I have choices to Sleep, Hibernate, Restart, Shut Down
<valorie> or log out, lock, switch user
<valorie> are you in 10.10, and did you do a fresh install of Kubuntu, or install ubuntu and then Kubuntu-desktop?
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<mallik> test
<valorie> !ask | mallik
<ubottu> mallik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mallik> thanks
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> does anyone know which package contains the plasmoids ?
<valorie> !info plasmoids
<ubottu> Package plasmoids does not exist in maverick
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !info plasma
<ubottu> Package plasma does not exist in maverick
<gribouille> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: kdebase-workspace): The KDE Plasma workspace for desktop and laptop computers. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu8 (maverick), package size 386 kB, installed size 1808 kB
<beerpages> Kostenlose mini Homepages für Umfragen, Videos und vielem mehr auf www.beerpages.de - Beispiel: http://www.beerpages.de/view/1P/Magst%20du%20%C3%84pfel%3F
<valorie> I was going to say, if you search in kpackagekit for plasma, you get a LOT of widgets/plasmoids
<valorie> there is much which you can add, if you want
<amichair> my netbook wubi installation stopped working - when booting it momentarily flashes something with 'not found' in it and then the screen goes blank for good. pressing escape doesn't do anything. winxp boots ok. How do I fix this?
<ahox> Hi, what is the best way to print booklets?
<ahox> kde3 used to have it as part of the printing dialog
<mdim> hi folks
<mdim> where can Kubuntu source code be obtained/downloaded as a CD/DVD?
<mdim> I'm asking about 10.10 release
<deedee> is there a possibility to outsource cpu power ? i mean...can i use the power of my windows system to calculate things on my ubuntu laptop?
<ahox> deedee, you could build a cluster but this will most likely require changing your software
<deedee> hm
<ahox> or use job queus
<deedee> any wiki link or sth like that?
<ahox> if you can seperate your problem in a lot of little jobs
<ahox> for clusters?
<deedee> yepp
<ahox> depends, what kind of problem do you have?
<ahox> the most known is probably the beowulf cluster
<deedee> hm, i'll google that
<deedee> thx so far
<dv_> hello. does anybody use the cpu and memory usage monitor taskbar widgets? i have a problem with them
<dv_> they are obscured by icons: http://imgur.com/z9UAa
<dv_> these icons belong to the widgets, but how can I get rid of them
<dv_> ?
<Mamarok> dv_: I don't use it in the panel, but on the desktop
<Mamarok> where it works
<Mamarok> some widgets are simply too big for the panel, not all fit there
<dv_> what puzzles me is why this icon even exists
<dv_> there shouldnt be any
<dv_> just the graph
<edward> hi everybody
<edward> i having troubles to listen my music
<edward> i play a song... after 5 seconds or something like that... stop it y play the next
<mdim> you're saying it stops playing after 5 seconds on its own?
<edward> yeah
<edward> no alwyas after 5 seconds
<edward> mdim: sometimes after 2 or 6 seconds
<mdim> what music player are you using?
<edward> and... that is on amarok... or bangaran... or rhytm
<mdim> it's the same in each and everyone?
<edward> yeah
<edward> but yestarday was not so
<edward> mdim: on rythm i get a symbol like a x... on each song
<mdim> I guess it's backend system-related. I use Xine and it works pretty good under Arch distro
<edward> mm
<edward> il prove it
<edward> mdim: i was always having problmes with music on linux... but now it`s terible
<edward> terrible
<mdim> sounds familiar, edward ;)
<mdim> but for me it works fine these days, most of it
<maska> helle, just wondering, is there a way to force a specific plasmoid to stay in front of all the other windows ? (like Ksensor for example)
<maska> thello*
<edward> mdim: wait i got to do something in here
<edward> mdim: i cant play music with xine
<edward> mdim: ever not with vlc
<edward> :S
<edward> mdim: the music is in another hdd... i think that is the problem
<edward> mdim: yeah... i cant copy anthing from there
<edward> ill reboot
<helpmeat> hi, i'd need your support to go online with my kubuntu 10.10 via mobile internet connection... i see "Mobile Broadband, Not connected" but i don't see a Connect button or something?
<helpmeat> do you need further details? if yes, which?
<matt_> hi there! my new kubuntu 10.10 install is driving me nuts - I'm using a Thinkpad T40 in a docking station, and everytime I reboot Kubuntu with the thinkpad docked, it messes up the screen resolution.
<matt_> of the external monitor I mean. it should be 1680x1050, as even detected as "auto" setting, but it defaults back to 1280x960, regardless of what I set up before the reboot.
<matt_> any ideas how to resolve that issue? when docked it should disable the internal screen and use VGA:0 with 1680x1050. what is the display setting screen for, if the settings are ignored after each reboot!?
<bushwakko> how do I turn off mouse acceleration and set sensitivity ?
<darthanubis> bushwakko: mouse options
<bushwakko> darthanubis: nope. only "pointer acceleration" there, that allows for 0.1 as the lowest and "pointer threshold"
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<helpmeat> noone has an idea??
<helpmeat> i see "Mobile Broadband, Not connected" but i don't see a Connect button or something?
<matt_> no ideas, anyone?
<frogonwheels> matt_: run krandtray  might help?
<Guest65490> test
<emniyetlep> hi do u  speak turkish??
<Pici> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ct529> hi! I am moving from evolution to kontact .... hwo do you import (1) the address book (2) the configuration ?
<pookito_> I am having problem with bluedevil I do not know if there is anyone who can help me in this chat?
<FlashDeluxe> hi! i want to install a new kubuntu 10.10 client, can somebody tell me what the fastest fs is? i dont know what to choose best, ext3, ext4 or xfs, what do you think?
<ffffp> hello, which package do i need to make amarok be able to read mp3? right now it fails, i'm on kubuntu 10.10 on kde 4.5.4
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 10.10 released: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.10-release | KDE Platform 4.5.4 http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.4 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IRC/Guidelines
<Riddell> topicdiff: 4.5.4 out
<Riddell> 4.6 beta 1 packages are also out for those who like beta quality packages
<mojca> hi
<rockheart90> ребят куда меня занесло ?о_О
<yuzyuk> rockheart90 типа в чат по линуксу
<yuzyuk>  <rockheart90> типа в чат по линуксу.
<rockheart90> да эт я понял...с бубы сижу....проблема тольк каким макаром,ибо я нигде не регался,и вообще с ирц в первый раз столкнулся...эт что-то аля джаббер?
<yuzyuk> подскажите пожалуста есть ли универсальная сборка линукс чтоб под всё старое железо вставала?
<rockheart90> xfce попробуй и дровишки сам собрать))
<yuzyuk> я в линуксе не шарю недавно перешол
<rockheart90> xubuntu как вариант,кушает ресурсов мало)про железяки хз,у меня старику уже 8 год пошел,спокойно даже из родных репозиториев все находит
<yuzyuk> понятно спасибо
<yuzyuk> а есть ли возможность с установочного диска сделать установочную флешку? А то скорость интернета маленькая, а качать весь дистрибутив долго.
<yuzyuk> ?
<FloodBotK1> yuzyuk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yuzyuk> ок
<rockheart90> конечно есть,и даже в самой убунте)))
<yuzyuk> <rockheart90> а это сложно, есть какаято инструкцыя?
<DarthFrog> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rockheart90> я из образа правда записывал,в администрировании -есть пункт создать загрузочную флэшку...а там все просто_
<HRPufnstuf> cd /home/randy/Downloadz/bible-discovery
<HRPufnstuf> java -jar BibleDiscovery.jar
<HRPufnstuf> cAN i MAKE A FILE THAT WILL OPEN THOSE COMMANDS AUTOMATICALLY, AND not HAVE TO OPEN MY tERMINAL WINDOW AND TYPE THEM?
<HRPufnstuf> WOOPS
<HRPufnstuf> sorry for caps
<James147> HRPufnstuf: you can create a script... or a *.desktop file
<HRPufnstuf> k
<James147> HRPufnstuf: useing kmenuedit to create a .desktop file will be the eaiest
<sujith> hi all, i have a small query regarding the broadcom driver
<sujith> I had built kde from the source. After installation, i had changed the .desktop file to point the required startkde
<sujith> now my problem is that the broadcom driver doesnt responds to the iwlist
<sujith> I am using dell inspiron 14r. And the chip is Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<sujith> Can anyone help me how to get it working!!!
<Peace-> sujith:
<Peace-> broadcom driver neeed firmware
<Peace-> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sujith> Peace-: Hi. Peace it was working with kubuntu 10.10.But after I build it from the source, i deleted the .kde* dirs in the $HOME directory and then restarted the kdm
<Peace-> sujith: you mean $HOME/.kde ?
<sujith> Peace-: Sorry instead of restarting kdm i restarted my laptop
<sujith> Peace-: Yah /home/sujith/.kde
<Peace-> lsmod | grep bcm
<Peace-> give me the output
<trekker> I am using an HP G62-347NR notebook on which i installed Kubuntu 10.04.  All works well except the onboard speakers.  the headset jack works well and the speakers work in windows.  Any ideas?  Thanks.
<Peace-> trekker: lspci | grep -i audio
<sujith> Peace-: no output
<Peace-> sujith: so  :) the driver is not loaded
<Peace-> sujith: sudo modprobe bcm43
<Peace-> sujith: should work if not press TAB and se what the system says
<sujith> Peace-: I didnt understood the last comment. Can you please explain me once more?
<trekker> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<trekker> 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]
<sujith> Peace-: when I do modprobe bcm43 it says" FATAL: Module bcm43 not found"
<Peace-> sujith: read the documentations please i have given you before the driver is called b43
<sujith> Peace-: ok. I will do that :)
<Peace-> sujith: your problem is only the driver is not loaded into the kernel ...
<Peace-> make sure you have firmware too..
<Peace-> trekker: you have 2 audio cards
<Peace-> trekker: coluld you  make a screenshot of this : konsole type : alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> !imagebin | trekker
<ubottu> trekker: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<sujith> Peace-: I have a question in my mind. I had installed b43-fwcutter. After that I did a modprobe of b43. It got loaded also
<sujith> and when I do iwlist scanning it says "eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument"
<Peace-> sujith: iwconfig in the konsole please
<trekker> http://imagebin.org/126078
<sujith> Peace-: when i do iwconfig in the konsole, i get the following output , http://pastebin.com/LkS5V4yn
<Peace-> sujith: ok the driver is loaded now you  have only to extract the firmware
<Peace-> trekker: see your photo now
<Peace-> trekker: so you have 2 audio card ...pressing F6 you could use the intel one
<Peace-> trekker: i guess
<Peace-> trekker: your card is a 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]
<Peace-> id 270
<trekker> One of the cards is for the HDMI port, I believe
<Peace-> trekker: mm anyway i have seen on google a lots with your audio card got problems
<Peace-> it's a kernel issue
<Peace-> i mean alsa driver doesn''t work properly
<Peace-> that is a pain in the ass i know
<Peace-> xD
<sujith> Peace-:  extracting the firmware is mentioned in the step2 and step3 of the "b43 no internet access" of the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx right?
<Peace-> trekker: could try to select with F6 the other one just to try ...
<Peace-> sujith: i guess yes
<trekker> Peace: do you think maybe oss would work better or am I just stuck?
<Peace-> trekker: before try with alsa....
<Peace-> then when you are sure doesn't work ....
<Peace-> try another one
<Peace-> because i know really well what is a sound issue...
<Peace-> and i know the best step is always try to get the system work with default drivers
<Peace-> trekker: i got a lots of issue with my audio card :D
<Peace-> 3 years ago...
<Peace-> -.-
<trekker> Peace:  Thanks so much
<FreeMinded> Hi all
<FreeMinded> I just apgraded to KDE 4.6 beta and now I can't login into KDE anymore
<FreeMinded> I get KDM, login seems to get accepted but then I come back to the login screen
<Peace-> FreeMinded: well well ...kid
<FreeMinded> does anyone have an idea where I have to look
<Peace-> you know it's a beta?
<FreeMinded> :D
<FreeMinded> yes
<Peace-> hhehehe
<Peace-> FreeMinded: now ... try to add another user
<FreeMinded> ehhm
<Peace-> sudo adduser noob && sudo adduser noob admin
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> try to login with noob nickname
<Peace-> hihih
<matejm> Hey
<FreeMinded> OK, same thing happens
<sujith> Peace-: I had extracted the firmware
<Peace-> FreeMinded: well so i guess you got a bad installation
<Peace-> :)
<FreeMinded> of KDE?
<Peace-> FreeMinded: yea
<sujith> Peace-: I may have to restart the machine right?
<FreeMinded> redo it?
<Peace-> FreeMinded: beta ppa is not so safe as you could thingk
<Peace-> FreeMinded: try to reinstall everthing with this link
<Peace-> FreeMinded: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/reinstall-kde/
<Peace-> FreeMinded: if not change...
<Peace-> FreeMinded: remove the ppa you added
<barraponto> FreeMinded: hey
<Peace-> FreeMinded: remove all kde ... packages
<Peace-> FreeMinded: reinstall the standard kde...
<barraponto> FreeMinded: there is an arrow
<barraponto> in kdm
<barraponto> it opens a menu
<barraponto> pick plasma-desktop
<carlos> 2
<barraponto> FreeMinded: if you don't have plasma-desktop
<FreeMinded> i have normal and secure only
<barraponto> FreeMinded: kubuntu 10.10?
<FreeMinded> yep 10.10
<barraponto> FreeMinded: try ctrl+alt+f1 and install plasma-desktop through the command line
<barraponto> FreeMinded: install kde-windows-manager as well
<barraponto> FreeMinded: or just install kde-full if you have got the time.
<FreeMinded> kubuntu-desktop?
<barraponto> FreeMinded: works.but make sure plasma-desktop and kde-windows-manager is installed.
<FreeMinded> I try...
<Peace-> FreeMinded: reinstalling kubuntu-desktop doesn't make any change
<Peace-> it's ametapackage
<barraponto> can anyone help me compile kdevelop 4.2?
<Peace-> FreeMinded: please read the stuff i liked before.
<Peace-> that reinstall alll kde stuff.
<Peace-> making sure you have all
<Peace-> then you can think to other things..
<FreeMinded> ok, I cill
<Peace-> FreeMinded: swizz?
<FreeMinded> Peace: yes
<FreeMinded> I guess libweather-ion5 is the problem!
<Peace-> ?
<Peace-> i don't thik so
<Peace-> think
<barraponto> how do i compile and make a package?
<FreeMinded> II had a similar issue updating to 4.5.3
<Peace-> barraponto: well if you use cmake you coild use cpack
<Peace-> FreeMinded: well try again then
<FreeMinded> when I do reinstall kubuntu-desktop it gets removed
<Peace-> but i guess libweather is only a library for some werid widget plasma i mean
<barraponto> Peace-: i have just downloaded the git HEAD
<barraponto> i mean, the master branch
<Peace-> barraponto: when you compile if you use cmake is very easy use cpack and get the deb stuff
<Peace-> if you don't use cmake it's a pain xD
<FreeMinded> OK guys, I'm back in business! Thanks a lot!
<Peace-> FreeMinded: have you reinstalled kde?
<Peace-> or what?
<FreeMinded> (re)installing kubuntu-desktop fixed it
<Peace-> FreeMinded: nice
<FreeMinded> something musst be wrong with the depencies...
<Peace-> yea,,, it's a ppa kid
<Peace-> :)
<barraponto> Peace-: cmake, ok.
<Peace-> barraponto: so if you use cmake.. read my blog maybe it's not complete but you can get an idea...
<Peace-> barraponto: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/?s=cpack
<barraponto> thanks
<FreeMinded> added comment to bug stating the same issue for update to 4.5.x https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/615865/comments/19
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 615865 in Kubuntu PPA "Blackscreen after login, after update to kde 4.5" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<FreeMinded> oh well that gets automatically posted here...
<barraponto> Peace-: i have used apt-get build-dep to install the packages needed to build kdevelop.
<barraponto> Peace-: is there a way to uninstall them after i build kdevelop?
<Peace-> barraponto: see the log of sudo apt-get build-dep stuff
<Peace-> sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<barraponto> hmmm
<barraponto> Peace-: found an error while building, undefined reference to `pthread_mutex_timedlock
<barraponto> any idea?
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install apt-file
<Peace-> then apt-file error
<Peace-> xD
<barraponto> Peace-: ?
<sujith> Peace-: I restarted the laptop
<barraponto> Peace-: oh, i pass the error as a parameter?
<sujith> Peace-: but still the broadcom issue continues ...
<Peace-> sujith: lsmod | grep bc
<Peace-> barraponto: you mean with cpack or with make ?
<barraponto> make
<sujith> Peace-: its again empty output
<barraponto> Peace-: cmake went fine
<Peace-> barraponto: if you got an error with make apt-file could help you to get what package you are missing
<barraponto> then i had to run make, right?
<Peace-> barraponto:read this i was getting error with make so i used apt-file http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/11/02/recoditnow-screencast-kubuntu-9-10-kde4-series/
<barraponto> apt-file find rocks.
<Peace-> sujith: try to load again the driver ...
<Peace-> sujith: read my blog about the drivers...
<Peace-> sujith: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/07/kubuntu-904-driver/
<sujith> Peace-: ok
<Peace-> sujith: yoiu will understand how to load a driver
<Peace-> for a session or forever
<sujith> Peace-: ok
<Peace-> sujith: kid anyway on the wiki link is explained well... you have only to read it all, calm down and the... try the tutorial
<guardian> hi
<rork> hi guardian
<guardian> I have a problem
<Peace-> all here have a prolbem :)
<Peace-> me too xD
<guardian> I need to have linux on an old pc
<guardian> 16 mb of RAM
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> guess impossibile
<sujith> Peace-: ok. I am little worried. Anyway will read the previous link. Once again
<Peace-> maybe tyni core
<Peace-> guardian: http://www.tinycorelinux.com/
<Peace-> guardian: maybe
<guardian> I tried DSL... it seemed to work but I need latex on it...
<Peace-> guardian: kid go and buy 200 pc decent
<Peace-> 200bucks
<Peace-> we don't do  miracle :D
<Peace-> this is kubunut
<Peace-> channel
<guardian> ok sorry
<guardian> so no kubuntu on it?
<drabina> @guardian you won't run kubuntu on it
<guardian> ok thanks bye
<Peace-> kubuntu needs decent pc with 256mb of ram
<Peace-> at least
<rork> guardian: a handfull of other distro's are mentioned here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833537 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=979076
 * Peace- worked with debian+kde in a pentium2 350 256mb of rams and matromillennium 8mb or memory video card
<drabina> @guardian why you need to run latex on so old hardware?
<sujith> Peace-: Is it possible to kill the wpa_supplicant that is already running?
<Peace-> sujith: why you want kill i t?
<Peace-> do you want kill it
<sujith> Peace-: just asked
<sujith> Peace-: i have a custom script written which kills the wpa_supplicant and then loads the config file for wpa_supplicant
<Peace-> sujith: sudo pkill nameprocess
<sujith> Peace-: and one more thing, the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx, says that if i execute apt-get install b43-fwcutter, package configuration window appears. But for me nothing happens. It just installs and goes off.
<sujith> Peace-: after installation i can see b43-fcutter executable installed
<Peace-> sujith: you have installed with konsole or with kpackagekit?
<drabina> does anybody know if kubuntu ppa exists only for specific application? I mean I'd like to enable only ppa for kdevelop 4.1 but kdevelop 4.1 exists only in backports ppa and I don't want to use all backport updates
<sujith> Peace-: I have installed with konsole
<sujith> Peace-: I had not tried with kpackagekit
<acid> Hi All.
<Peace-> sujith: try to load from console the software
<Peace-> sujith: i guess you have to be root
<Peace-> sujith: so sudo nameofprogram
<sujith> Peace-: You mean b43-fcutter?
<jschall_> i got a new laptop and oh my god, windows takes a LOOOONG time to be ready for use, even when it's *already installed*
<sujith> Peace-: I am sorry if my queries are stupid :(
<jschall_> at this rate, i'm going to be ready to wipe it off before it even finishes
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> wikileaks new website wikileaks.cn is blocked by my isp, i tried using a anonymous proxy, it says my my firewall is blocking, any other way to access the website
<rww> phoenix_firebrd: it's .ch, not .cn
<phoenix_firebrd> rww: ch for swiss?
<rww> yes
<sujith> Peace-: http://pastebin.com/Y9SmsSzf was the output of what i followed from the wiki
<phoenix_firebrd> rww: how do i know if thats a website form wikileaks ?
<Peace-> sujith: reading
<Peace-> wait
<Peace-> sujith: so now?
<rww> phoenix_firebrd: because their official twitter account says so. it has some others listed, too: http://twitter.com/wikileaks
<phoenix_firebrd> rww: oh, thats good. thanks buddy
<rww> no problem
<sujith> Peace-: again the same problem of not giving output for iwlist scanning :(
<jschall_> my new laptop has 3 partitions: windows, recovery, and a 104MB ntfs partition as the first partition on the drive. any idea what it's for? it's a samsung
<Peace-> sujith: i have no time kid but keep on it it will work i am sure broadcom can work
<Peace-> sujith: unluclyu to get your card work you have to read understand well
<Peace-> linux is this :)
<sujith> Peace-: :)
<sujith> Peace-: thank you for the helping hand, will make it work :)
<sujith> Peace-: its time for me to go to sleep. Its 2 am here
<Peace-> sujith: good night here it's 9.30 pm
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> sujith: where are you from kid?
<waerner> Okay!
<waerner> I'm getting a little bit frustrated. Two problems: My resolution won't reach anything above 1280, and my NIC doesn
<waerner> doesn't receive any DHCP information
<gribouille> hi
<waerner> Starting with the last one: lspci gives me  "Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (Rev a2)". Can I suppose that the OS recognizes the NIC then?
<gribouille> how is the network configured under maverick ? the file /etc/network/interfaces seems unused
<waerner> All LEDs on my Switch are flashing green, and the other computers are working fine
<waerner> But this one just refuses to go online. Any ideas?  :(
<sujith> Peace-: am from India. The problem is i have a laptop r51 where i dont have to worry much about the wireless. Its intel wireless. This is the first time am configuring a wireless.
<sujith> :)
<Peace-> sujith: italy here :)
<waerner> gah, I hate when these things happens :(
<gribouille> how do I configure the network under maverick ?
<Walzmyn> I have tried using the file[1-5] convention in konsole several times without having it work. Is there some reason I'm not having any success?
<PurpleYuan> Hi, question about wallpapers.
<PurpleYuan> Do the wallpapers not save in their own file?
<PurpleYuan> Every time I reboot, I have to put them up again.
<PurpleYuan> I think that has something to do with the fact that the images themselves are saved on a different drive (ntfs) that doesn't automount.
<PurpleYuan> ?
<moetunes> that would make it hard for the system to use the image
<PurpleYuan> The thing was that was never a problem in gnome
<PurpleYuan> What I'm trying to understand is the best way to solve the problem
<sayakb> hi, after todays update from the kubuntu ppa, i notice that i've lost the smooth sliding of plasma tooltips when focussing on different plasma components. is that intended or did i miss out something somewhere?
<MeltingKeyboard> hey there
<MeltingKeyboard> I have a question
<MeltingKeyboard> I am wondering where a high res version of the kubuntu logo is
<MeltingKeyboard> preferably svg
<MeltingKeyboard> i am working on updating the example content for 10.04
<sayakb> MeltingKeyboard: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Kubuntu-logo-lucid.svg
<MeltingKeyboard> great
<MeltingKeyboard> thank you very much
<sayakb> np
<MeltingKeyboard> I am updating the example content for 10.04.
<MeltingKeyboard> does this description of Kubuntu sound accurate?
<MeltingKeyboard> it is what is there right now:
<MeltingKeyboard> Kubuntu is a user friendly operating system based on KDE, the K Desktop Environment. Kubuntu and Ubuntu are not meant to be seen as distinct projects; Kubuntu is part of the Ubuntu project, and they are both part of one development team that contributes to the whole. Kubuntu is Ubuntu with a different default set-up, the Ubuntu CD contains only GNOME as a desktop environment; the Kubuntu CD contains only KDE, this is the primary difference.
<user_> fgvcgv
<emniyet> #ubuntu.tr
<ubuntu> ãäå ÿ?
<emniyet> what
<emniyet> ??
<ubuntu> íå ïîíÿë...
<ubuntu> ïî ðóññêè êòîòî ãîâîðèò?
<emniyet> :D:))
<emniyet> do u speak turkish english??
<Wolfcastle> wtf
<ubuntu> no
<emniyet> oke
<ubuntu> russian
<Tm_T> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ubuntu> ok
<mdim> greetings
<mdim> does anyone know where can Kubuntu 10.10 release source code be obtained/downloaded? Where?
<Tm_T> mdim: for each package, there's separate source package
<Tm_T> except for binary drivers and alike
<mdim> can I download it as a CD/DVD for whole release?
<Tm_T> IIRC no
<mdim> why is that so?
<Tm_T> there's no need
<mdim> really? What about distribution? If I distribute Kubuntu to someone, he can ask me for sources.
<mdim> I could also ask Kubuntu community/portal for sources, but I don't see one
<mdim> *don't see source code publicly available
<Tm_T> mdim: then you tell that they are available in the same way as are app packages, or, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jschall> i can adjust my brightness in the battery applet, but if i press the XF86MonBrightnessUp or XF86MonBrightnessDown keys, the OSD comes up but the brightness doesn't change. any ideas?
<mdim> just like it's not enough to provide link to GPL, I suppose it's not enough to point to resource
<Tm_T> mdim: it is enough
<mdim> Tm_T: what exactly of those two is enough? If you distribute GPL-ed software, you have to provide license text too, not just a link
<Tm_T> mdim: the source doesn't need to be included, just that it need to be available reasonably
<mdim> Ok. So what's the reasonable way for me to obatain Kubuntu source code?
<Tm_T> download source packages separately, for example: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/maverick/kdebase-workspace
<Tm_T> there's simply no point to provide a one huge source package to all what Kubuntu/Ubuntu provides, as it's not usable as is
<mdim> Tm_T: wouldn't it fit on a DVD or a few CDs?
<Tm_T> mdim: here's list of all source packages: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/allpackages
<mdim> but are all of those the ones that are on a CD iso image?
<Tm_T> no, that's all what is available
<mdim> is there a list of release packages?
<mdim> are there any build scripts?
<Tm_T> yes, one moment
<Tm_T> mdim: see .manifest files in http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.10/
<mdim> sorry, battery was too low
<mdim> Tm_T, those packages listed at .manifest file are the ones included in the release?
<Tm_T> mdim: those are in the image
<mdim> cool
<mdim> so, if I wanted to build iso image made of sources for Kubutu release, I'd just need to put those .manifest packages in it and that's it?
<mdim> is there a build script?
<mdim> I guess there must be
<Tm_T> I guess so, so you simply need a script that takes that list and downloads the sourcepackages
<Tm_T> mdim: yes, but I haven't ever touched on those so no idea where
<mdim> thx a lot for your help, Tm_T
<Tm_T> np
#kubuntu 2010-12-04
<harleen> hi
<harleen> how is it going?
<harleen> hello?
<harleen> ?
<falktx> hey
<falktx> has someone here tested qtcurve 1.8.0 ?
<harleen> what is that falk?
<hudler> Hi! I have a problem with my USB flashdisk. I've connect it and copy data, but now I couldn't open flashdisk.
<falktx> harleen: qtcurve theme for qt4 and gtk2
<harleen> i do not know what qt4 or gtk2 is
<harleen> what are they if you don't mind telling me
<yofel> harleen: GUI tookits, the libraries that are used to create graphical applications, KDE uses qt4, gnome gtk for example
<PurpleYuan> HI, does anyone know how to configure your soundcard?
<PurpleYuan> I don't have any sound at all in KDE, but it worked fine in Gnome
<moetunes> PurpleYuan:  go through all the options in kmix
<judgen> Where do i change the kdm theme?
<judgen> in kde3 it was install kdmtheme and just running it from the control center
<judgen> but how do i do in kde4
<yofel> judgen: there is systemsettings -> login screen -> theme
<judgen> thanks
<judgen> what package is that module in?
<PurpleYuan> I did go through all the options in kmix :|
<PurpleYuan> Everything is up max.
<GabrielYYZ> PurpleYuan: open Konsole and type alsamixer, press f6 and see if your card appears there
<PurpleYuan> moetunes: I went through the Multimedia options, and it gives the an error: "The audio playback device HDA Intel (ALc269 Analog) does not work"
<GabrielYYZ> PurpleYuan: "type alsamixer - hit enter and then press f6
<PurpleYuan> Yup, it's there.
<PurpleYuan> But "default" is first
<PurpleYuan> Actually, my soundcard is 0, so I guess that's first.
<GabrielYYZ> PurpleYuan: yeah, try to raise the volume there too and see if you get audio
<GabrielYYZ> PurpleYuan: also in kmix, you could try "setting > select master channel" and see if your card is listed there as the master
<yofel> judgen: in the kdm package here
<judgen> ok thanks
<PurpleYuan> GabrielYYZ: It's not. What do I do?
<GabrielYYZ> PurpleYuan: in settings, go to configure channels and set it there, if it appears
<PurpleYuan> GabrielYYZ: Here's the list: Master, Headphone, Speaker, PCM, etc.
<PurpleYuan> Nope.
<PurpleYuan> The things that are here are the ones that were in alsamixer.
<GabrielYYZ> PurpleYuan: give me a sec
<PurpleYuan> GabrielYYZ: no problem thanks a bunch
<GabrielYYZ> PurpleYuan: in Konsole, type "lsmod | grep audio" without the quotes and paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<judgen> have you checked permissions to the device?
<judgen> i had that problem a while back when using intel.
<judgen> the user was not in the allowed group
<judgen> to use dsp
<GabrielYYZ> judgen:  if you know a fix, please join in :P it'd reduce the stabs in the dark
<PurpleYuan> lsmod | grep audio is not giving me any output whatsoever.
<PurpleYuan> But I think I ran it before. hang on.
<GabrielYYZ> lsmod | grep snd
<judgen> you could just test with chowning the dsp device to your username.. it is just a temoprary fix but it worked or me
<GabrielYYZ> PurpleYuan: you could try judgen suggestion, it might be better (quicker) than what i could do
<PurpleYuan> permissions to the device?
<PurpleYuan> Sorry, I'm really new to all this. How do I do that?
<PurpleYuan> snd_seq_dummy           1782  0
<PurpleYuan> snd_seq_oss            31191  0
<PurpleYuan> snd_seq_midi            5829  0
<PurpleYuan> snd_rawmidi            23420  1 snd_seq_midi
<PurpleYuan> snd_seq_midi_event      7267  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
<FloodBotK1> PurpleYuan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PurpleYuan> snd_seq                57481  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
<FloodBotK2> PurpleYuan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PurpleYuan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539619/
<judgen> just type in terminal sudo chown -R yourusername /dev/snd
<GabrielYYZ> PurpleYuan: well, you have all the modules there
<GabrielYYZ> ahh it's /dev/snd here i was thinking filenames
<judgen> GabrielYYZ, it used to be under another name before in /dev
<judgen> so you were thinking correclty
<judgen> damn my spelling
<PurpleYuan> judgen: okay, done, but it didn't seem to do anything.
<judgen> PurpleYuan, restart the alsamixer now and see if you have acces to the device
<PurpleYuan> judgen: how do I know if I have permission to the device?
<PurpleYuan> judgen: I could always see the device in alsamixer (after pressing f6)
<judgen> hmm
<judgen> maybe there is an conflicting module that you can blacklist, i will take a peek at my old logs ad see if i can find something
<PurpleYuan> Weird how it worked in gnome but not in kde.
<GabrielYYZ> it could be the realtek module
<GabrielYYZ> PurpleYuan: do a lspci in konsole and see what your audio thing is, as recognized by kubuntu
<GabrielYYZ> in kubuntu*
<PurpleYuan> Huh. It says nvidia.
<judgen> PurpleYuan, Aaah it worked in gnome you say?
<GabrielYYZ> :S maybe that's vga? audio should be "multimedia something"
<PurpleYuan> Yep.
<judgen> PurpleYuan, the just disable pulseaudio and phonon will revert to alsa.
<judgen> that should fix it
<PurpleYuan> It worked in gnome. Just recently I installed kubuntu-desktop or whatever it was.
<PurpleYuan> judgen: how do I do that?
<judgen> i do not remember at the moment, but i think it was fairly simple process. lemme check
<GabrielYYZ> maybe "pulseaudio --kill"?
<judgen> GabrielYYZ, it will still start next time, but yeah you can do that to test.
<judgen> might need to restart phonon though so it knows pulse is gone.
<GabrielYYZ> yeah, test with that and if it works, then "pulseaudio --disallow-module-loading[=true]"
<judgen> indeed
<judgen> ok im off to test out my new kdm theme =D
<PurpleYuan> Sorrry, but how do you restart phonon? (I feel so newbish)
<GabrielYYZ> PurpleYuan: give me a sec to check
<PurpleYuan> GabrielYYZ: thanks so much :)
<GabrielYYZ> PurpleYuan: let me see if a google search helps :S i haven't had to restart phonon
<GabrielYYZ> PurpleYuan: still looking
<PurpleYuan> GabrielYYZ: hahah yeah me too.
<GabrielYYZ> PurpleYuan: try "sudo alsa force-reload"
<PurpleYuan> There were a bunch of WARNINGS, but I think it mostly went through.
<PurpleYuan> let me test the sound.
<PurpleYuan> nothing :
<GabrielYYZ> PurpleYuan: can you paste the warnings in http://paste.ubuntu.com please?
<PurpleYuan> GabrielYYZ: sure, hold on.
<PurpleYuan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539626/
<GabrielYYZ> PurpleYuan: nothing out of the ordinary, imo... | check this thread in kubuntu forums: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107503.0
<GabrielYYZ> PurpleYuan: it's a bit old, but maybe the solutions work better than my going around in circles bit >.~
<GabrielYYZ> PurpleYuan: also, don't try the "sudo apt-get install grub2" thing, someone cleared that up there but just in case
<ok> hey guys, i've been trying to set this ati tv wonder ve that used to work with suse 11.2 out of the box. i get "videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video0: No such file or directory" when trying to run tvtime, and sure enough no 'video' exists in /dev. can someone point me in the right direction?
<PurpleYuan> GabrielYYZ: the problem with thread is that the problems don't really fit my problem.
<ok> *set it up
<PurpleYuan> GabrielYYZ: thanks a lot for trying to help, but I actually need to go
<GabrielYYZ> PurpleYuan: sorry, i thought they did :S
<PurpleYuan> GabrielYYZ: I might be back later when I feel the need to procrastinate on my paper some more. But yeah, thanks again so much.
<GabrielYYZ> PurpleYuan: i might read a bit more, if you come back later type gabrielyyz to see if i'm here
<judgen> aw maan, kde wont let me change the login screen.
<judgen> how sad
<Snowhog> judgen: The KDM Login screen? Are you using a KDM Theme?
<judgen> i can only use the default.
<judgen> so now i removed kdm and going to go without a manager.
<judgen> fits good enough
<ok> i have these 2 entries in the hwinfo output http://pastie.org/1346319 i just don't know how to make this show up in /dev/video0
<ok> anyone?
<ok> does anybody know anybody i can ask about this?
<ok> join #ati
<ok> can anybody see this?
<alesan> hi
<ok> hello?
<alesan> anybody knows how to start "suspend to disk" or "suspend to RAM" from the command line?
<ok> does NOBODY SEE THIS???!?!?!?!?
<alesan> ok, see what
<alesan> ???
<ok> ok thanks. i was wondering if what i was asking was getting out there or not
<yofel> alesan: that would be pm-hibernate and pm-suspend (need sudo)
<alesan> yofel, thanks...
<alesan> I see there is a "pm-is-supported" thing
<yofel> alesan: pm-suspend and pm-hibernate are commands, make sure you have the 'pm-utils' package installed
<alesan> yes they are there
<alesan> I was wondering what is "pm-is-supported"
<yofel> alesan: tests if  suspend, hibernate or suspend-hybrid (no idea what that is) is supported, returns 0 when avaible, 1 when not
<yofel> see 'man pm-is-supported'
<alesan> oh sorry
<alesan> :)
<alesan> now, back in the time of slackware, I had the possibility once I launched the command, to halt "suspend to disk" by pressing ESC or similar
<alesan> I would appreciate this
<alesan> sometimes I start the suspend and I realize last second I had one more email to launch etc
<alesan> to send
<alesan> do you have any idea if this is still possible?
<alesan> it was probably 2005/2006 when I was using it
<ubuntu_giant> Hello.  I'm using the terminal right now, but in the GUI, something has stolen the mouse focus.  I can move the mouse around, but it's stuck as a hand pointer.  I don't have control over the keyboard.  Nothing seems frozen.  Any ideas?
<DarthFrog> Sound like you might have a modal window open behind another window.  ALT-TAB will allow you to switch between windows.
<DarthFrog> Mind you, if you're locked out of the keyboard, ALT-TAB isn't going to work. :-)
<Westyvw> in Gnome I would use SoundConvertor to FLAC --> mp3, but what is the Kubuntu app? In Debian I would use the awesome KDE app, but I dont see it in Kubuntu
<Westyvw> And yes I realize I could just write a bash script using Lame....
<Westyvw> Ah found it SoundKonverter! I just had to change my search.....
<sresu> System Settings>Removable devices: I've made a setting of automatic mounting of removable device but every time I login I've to enter the password to acually mount it. How can allow password to be integrated with user account login or how can I not have the password prompt?
<jschall> Is there any way to pinch-to-zoom using a synaptics multitouch touchpad and kwin's zoom desktop effect?
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> you would like zoom destkop with a touchpad gesture?!
<Peace-> i guess ctrl wheel mouse should work btter xD anyway
<skafti_> does someone know how to configure vuze ?
<skafti> hi
<skafti> i need to update java i dont know what file i should get
<skafti> can someone guide me ?
<skafti> please
<valorie> search for jre
<valorie> do you have 10.10?
<valorie> mine is called openjdk
<valorie> looked in kpackagekit
<barraponto> kubuntu-firefox-installer is broken on kde 4.6 alpha
<barraponto> where should i file the bug?
<valorie> hmmm, you might want to ask in #kubuntu-devel
<valorie> they might know if it's a KDE bug, or packaging
<valorie> and it depends on which it is, where the bug goes
<valorie> unfortunately
<emniyet> #a
<emniyet> #pardus
<barraponto> valorie: it is a kubuntu bug, since it is a kubuntu-only package
<barraponto> i'll see in kubuntu-devel
<barraponto> thanks
<amichair> my netbook wubi installation stopped working - when booting it momentarily flashes something with 'not found' in it and then the screen goes blank for good. pressing escape doesn't do anything (no grub prompt). winxp boots ok. How do I fix this?
<valorie> !bug | barraponto
<ubottu> barraponto: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<valorie> in that case.....
<valorie> I'd use ubuntu-bug kubuntu-firefox-installer
<valorie> but reporting it to the devel chan is cool too
<barraponto> a bot that understands pipes!
<valorie> hey, this is kubuntu!
<valorie> lol
<\ottizen> when does the packages for kde 4.5.4 come?
<amichair> \ottizen: it's already in the ppa
<amichair> (see anouncement on kubuntu.org site)
<\ottizen> ah, thanks
<valorie> updates were yesterday, as I recall
<valorie> got a few more today
<\ottizen> hello lamefun
<\ottizen> just to make sure; if I add the ppa and upgrade, is it possible to downgrade by removing it and upgrading again?
<amichair> \ottizen: ppa-purge should do it, however it's possible that some configurations are updated etc. which may not be reversible (I really don't know)
<\ottizen> ok, thanks
<skafti> how do i get the latest java ?
<amichair> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<skafti> baww i giving up on trying to run vuze
<skafti> Think theres a java problem no sun-java6 packages in repository
<mat619> Hi folks - I'm desperate. My stupid Kubuntu 10.10 just can't handle do save the resolution of my external monitor connected to my laptop's docking station.
<mat619> I've always got to open the display settings, disable LVDS and enable VGA-0 with auto setting in order to get it up and running. This is basic laptop functionality, how hard can it be!?  O.o
<\ottizen> I have two monitors connected and they both show a clone of each other. However, I want them to be so I can drag the mouse from one to another and have different windows in different monitors. When I click "Multiple Monitors" I get this, why?
<\ottizen> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopzi1768
<\ottizen> My screen configuration looks like this: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopgp1768
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<DiogenesW> servus
<speedvin_> Hello
<gribouille> hi
<DiogenesW> servus
<gribouille> the modifications I do with kmix aren't saved when I stop the system
<matthewg42> I want to use nmcli with the awesome window manager, but it doesn't work.  When I run it from within KDE everything works well, but the same commands in awesome produce this error message: The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings was not provided by any .service files
<matthewg42> I assume there is some sort of settings service with KDE runs which nmcli wants to use but connot.  Does anyone know what that might be?
<\ottizen> When I start KMail I get some errors about Akonadi. Regardless of what button I press, KMail closes. What can I do?
<matthewg42> there's a reference to my problem in the forums, but only one, rather rude reply:  http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10007823
<speedvin_> \ottizen: check the current state of akonadi
<matthewg42> which sadly doesn't help
<\ottizen> speedvin_: How?
<speedvin_> \ottizen: just check that package akonadi is installed
<\ottizen> It is.
<speedvin_> \ottizen: and search for process named akonadi-server
<\ottizen> It's running.
<\ottizen> Uh, KMail didn't complain now, seems like it works.
<\ottizen> I did nothing though
<darthanubis> konversation, kopete, apps down minimize to notification area anymore
<matthewg42> FYI, installing gnome-network-manager solved the problem, but that seems like a silly dependency in kubuntu.
<darthanubis> I don't want them on the tasbar but you know, like amarok, sit in the notification/status area
<rork> \ottizen: it would depend on the errors, it might be primarily time-outs for loading/finding files which will be loaded next time you start kmail/akonadi. You may consider starting akonadi at boot (but don't ask me how)
<\ottizen> rork: I see, got that up now. Thank you.
<\ottizen> KMail is fantastic compared to my webmail.
<\ottizen> KDE is fantastic compared to Windows.
<rork> I agree to both of that :)
<rork> darthanubis: I don't know about konversation but for kopete it's normal to start with a tray-icon (the icon can be hidden in Settings > configure > Behaviour) and on the menubar. When you minimize Kopete it stays on the menubar but when you close it you'll see it in tray only.
<matthewg42> where should I report a bug in dependencies for kubuntu / network-manager?
<matthewg42> Is the regular ubuntu bug reports system in launchpad the place, even if the bug is specific to kubuntu?
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> I have a problem with network configuration in maverick. the eth0 interface is configured, but /etc/network/interfaces doesn't contain anything about it
<darthanubis> rork: ty:)
<DreadKnight> is there a ppa for krita 2.x yet?
<\ottizen> nhandler: Do you use Kubuntu?
<nhandler> \ottizen: I primarily run Ubuntu, why?
<\ottizen> nhandler: No, I just noticed that you joined the channel.
<nhandler> \ottizen: I'm in a lot of channels ;)
<\ottizen> :D
<DiogenesW> auf wiedersehen
<dhq> i just install kubuntu 10.10 ... i run a nvidia 8600m gt card and it is connected to a full hd 42" screen .... on kubuntu10.04 i had 1080p but now on 10.10 my resolution is 1024*768
<dhq> i need help
<yuzyuk> слетел рабочий стол в линукс KDE что делать? вместо курсора крестик, в окнах пропали значки управления(свернуть, закрыть), навожу на любой из робочих столов кусор, пишет аплет упал. Благодарен за любой совет.
<rork> !ru | yuzyuk
<ubottu> yuzyuk: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<GWild> Hello
<fled> добрый вечер! я вообще новичек так что не серчайте... впервые установил синюю птицу. заставило меня это... подскажите где мне настроить аудио на 5.1?
<bulldog98> !ru fled
<bulldog98> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<OxDeadC0de> In 10.04 can I get the kdetwitter plasma widget? Or can the microblogging widget do twitter (if y, how?)?
<dustin_> anny idea why some QT based software doesnt like to work with a plasma desktop? is there a huge difference in versions that may cause a break?
<korn_> who is affiate marketer pls tel me?
<OxDeadC0de> never mind I figured it out.
<dhq> i just install kubuntu 10.10 ... i run a nvidia 8600m gt card and it is connected to a full hd 42" screen .... on kubuntu10.04 i had 1080p but now on 10.10 my resolution is 1024*768
<calux> good morning
<Corsair> calux
<Corsair> what country do you live?
<Corsair> my evening is just beginning)
<maurizio1259> salve
<\ottizen> Suddently everything went big! How do I get rid of it?
<\ottizen> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopde1724
<oxan> \ottizen: didn't you change the fontsize?
<\ottizen> I didn't, but after a reboot it worked.
<\ottizen> The font size changed itself, all of a sudden.
<Snowhog> \ottizen: A shift+reload of the page would likely also have corrected how the page was displayed.
<\ottizen> The font size was changed for all newly opened applications.
<bowruss> Does anyone know why a wireless connection would get stuck at "Configuring Interface"?
<bowruss> I have been trying to connect a wireless device for that last 3 days.
<bowruss> that=the
<bowruss> wow! this room is dead
<bowruss> did everyone get their fingers chopped off or something? Do the "Stavi wave"
<bowruss> a bunch of Stavis
<xoma_> how to downgrade my kde to not beta version?
<pauru> Hello all
<xoma_> hi
<kaue> Hello
<xoma_> how to downgrade my kde to not beta version?
<kaue> anyone can help with starcraft 2 on ubuntu ?
<kaue> ;D
<xoma_> i heard that playonlinux can)
<kaue> how i do that?
<xoma_> i just saw script for this game
<xoma_> i dont know how to install games through PoL
<kaue> ok
<kaue> thx :)
<pauru> Hey guys, how can i close a misbehaving program in kubuntu? i am new to KDE
<bbigras> Sometimes when I log in, I get two pidgin instance, I wonder if it could be because KDE saves my session when I logout and that I got pidgin in the autostart config thing. Could that be possible?
<Dragnslcr> bbigras- yup, that's probably what it is
<Snowhog> bbigras: IF you have pidgen in autostart, and you kept pidgen open when you shutdown, and your had 'restore previous session' in KDE, then yes. Just close pidgen when you are done and close it from the system tray as well before you shutdown.
<bbigras> Dragnslcr: thanks
<bbigras> Snowhog: Ok thanks.
<sourcemaker> can I downgrade from kde 4.6BETA1 to kde 4.5.x?
<sourcemaker> without having majorproblems
<bbigras> Snowhog: About my problem, do you know if Kubuntu get a lot of complain about this?
<Snowhog> bbigras: I'm sure such complaints abound, but they aren't valid. What you are experiencing is exactly how it should work, given how you set things up. One 'must' learn how the OS they are using works, else 'features' are seen as 'bugs'.
<bbigras> Snowhog: What if I could fix it?
<Snowhog> bbigras: But of course you can 'fix' it. If you don't want two sessions of Pidgen to run when you boot to your desktop, then either close pidgen fully when you are done, and close it from the system tray, or, remove pidgen from autostart, or configure KDE to start with an empty/new session. You have choices.
<bbigras> Snowhog: ok thanks
<sourcemaker> I have a problem with the KDE 4.6 BETA1... my screen is rotated 180
<sourcemaker> it seems... that when I enable the desktop effects... my screen flips
<Backpacker> Hi. I've just upgraded from Kubuntu 10.4 to 10.10 and in the article list in Knode, I'm seeing huge icons instead of the list I used to see. Googling only shows hits for Kmail with this problem. Has anyone any idea what's going on?
<Backpacker> In case it makes a difference, I've tried deleting my ~/.kde/share/apps/knode and ~/.kde/share/config/knoderc and restarting, but I get the same thing
<Backpacker> Here's a screenshot of the problem: http://i52.tinypic.com/143hzc1.png
<Snowhog> Backpacker: Have you ensured that the upgrade completed? Open a console and type: sudo apt-get install -f   IF any packages were not fully installed or 'missed' this will complete the upgrade.
<Backpacker> Snowhog: I just assumed it had. I ran KPackageKit and checked for updates, but found none. Will try this now...
<Backpacker> Snowhog: Didn't make any difference, but thanks for the suggestion
<Snowhog> Backpacker: What Desktop Theme are you using?
<Backpacker> Snowhog: Oxygen
<Snowhog> Backpacker: Switch to another and see if there is any change.
<Backpacker> Snowhog: I'll try that. Thanks
<Backpacker> Snowhog: Changing to Air didn't make any difference
<Snowhog> Backpacker: Is it only in KNode that you are observing this?
<Backpacker> Snowhog: So far, yes. But I only upgraded a few hours ago and haven't had time to use a lot of KDE apps yet. But, I've found out something:
<Backpacker> Snowhog: I tried changing my icon style to Crystal SVG and the huge icons changed to the old-style ones, i.e. the problem's solved, at least temporarily
<Backpacker> Snowhog: Just got to find out why
<Backpacker> Snowhog: Just changed the icon theme back to Oxygen and now it seems to have solved the problem, hopefully permanently
<Backpacker> Snowhog: Thanks for your help. If you hadn't suggested a problem with the theme, I wouldn't have checked the icons :-)
<Snowhog> Backpacker: Cool. Verify the fix as permenant by a shutdown/reboot.
<Backpacker> Snowhog: Will do. Thanks. Hope I can help you out some time
<ludwig> Hey guys. Just installed Ubuntu (had no disc, but I wanted to  install Kubuntu) and well installation went successfully,  after updating I installed the packet kubuntu-desktop and now  when I boot into kubuntu everything that pops up is a terminal
<ludwig> Anyone know a way to solve this? Thanks.
<Snowhog> Backpacker: Pay it forward. If you are able to help anyone else, you've 'paid your debt.' ;)
<Backpacker> Ok. Thanks again
<Guest21742> Hey guys.
<Guest21742> Don't know if you recieved what I wrote earlier. But I have a little problem regarding Ubuntu/Kubuntu. I just installed ubuntu, after updating everything I chose to install the package kubuntu-desktop, now when I boot into kdm everything that pops up is a terminal in the leftcorner, I can see the background and everything. Weird.. Anybody know a way to solve this? Thanks!
<Guest21742> Don't know if you recieved what I wrote earlier. But I have a little problem regarding Ubuntu/Kubuntu. I just installed ubuntu, after updating everything I chose to install the package kubuntu-desktop, now when I boot into kdm everything that pops up is a terminal in the leftcorner, I can see the background and everything. Weird.. Anybody know a way to solve this? Thanks!
<HRPufnstuf> Life. Live it w/ Ubuntu.
<bowruss> has anyone been successful with installing a wireless adapter to kubuntu?
<bowruss> a better question is... why do you all connect to this channel if nobody ever chats?
<mu3en> !Chat
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<n3gative> hallo?
<n3gative> kobete kann mit mit icq verbinden -> sagt ständig falsches passwort (bin neu bei linux)
<n3gative> kopete*
<Snowhog> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<n3gative> ok, sorry
<Snowhog> n3gative: You are more than welcome to ask questions here in english. ;)
<vorreiesserlo> is there anybody?
<marxjohnson> there is
<vorreiesserlo> can you help me?
<marxjohnson> i may be able to, what's your problem?
<vorreiesserlo> i installed ubuntu on my macbook
<vorreiesserlo> i choosed ext4 as filesystem
<vorreiesserlo> but now at startup my mac doesn't recognize the ubuntu partition
<vorreiesserlo> and i cannot start it
<vorreiesserlo> someone told me that mac doesn't see the ext4 partition :(
<mu3en> not true
<vorreiesserlo> wow... but it really doesn't see ubuntu :)
<mu3en> what is happening when you hold down the alt key?
<mu3en> and reboot
<marxjohnson> as I understand it, it shouldn't make a difference how it's formatted, but I'm not familiar with macs
<mu3en> also depends on which ubuntu you install and how. the documentation for different macbooks is available on the ubuntu wiki.
<vorreiesserlo> nothing
<mu3en> okay
<vorreiesserlo> it make me able to choose only mac and windows
<vorreiesserlo> no ubuntu partition are seen
<vorreiesserlo> :(
<mu3en> windows could be ubuntu
<mu3en> i mean, if you don't have windows installed
<mu3en> the mac boot loader is pretty dumb
<vorreiesserlo> impossibile
<vorreiesserlo> i have windows on a second partition
<vorreiesserlo> and everything goes ok with win
<mu3en> and ubuntu where?
<Snowhog> vorreiesserlo: See http://wiki.onmac.net/index.php/Triple_Boot_via_BootCamp
<vorreiesserlo> on a third partition
<vorreiesserlo> :)
<mu3en> Snowhog: "This procedure takes 3-4 hours". nice...
<vorreiesserlo> i know
<vorreiesserlo> infact i'll never follow it
<vorreiesserlo> aahahah
<vorreiesserlo> i try to do it on my own... with your suggestions
<mu3en> okay
<mu3en> hold on
<mu3en> easy gotcha: have you synced the GPT/MBR ???
<mu3en> and, are you using rEFIt?
<vorreiesserlo> no, but i'm downloading reflt
<vorreiesserlo> :D
<vorreiesserlo> done
<vorreiesserlo> should i install it?
<FloodBotK1> vorreiesserlo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> vorreiesserlo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mu3en> okay, if you have working OSX, then installing rEFIt and syncing the partitions could well get you going again.
<vorreiesserlo> syncing the partition? what means?
<vorreiesserlo> i installed rEFlt... what happens now?
<vorreiesserlo> :D
<mu3en> the docs at refit.sourceforge worked well for me. so now you shut down, then restart, then restart again, then you should see refit
<vorreiesserlo> restarting 2 times?
<mu3en> yeah
<vorreiesserlo> okok :D
<mu3en> it does something to the boot so it needs a couple of restarts. it says that in the docs
<vorreiesserlo> wooooooooooooooooooooooorks!
<vorreiesserlo> woooooooooooorks!
<vorreiesserlo> jaajajjajajajajaja
<mu3en> so you see three partitons?
<vorreiesserlo> siiiiiiii
<mu3en> grin.
<vorreiesserlo> grazieeeeeeeee!
<vorreiesserlo> grazie!!!
<vorreiesserlo> evviva!
<vorreiesserlo> where are you from mu3en?
<DiogenesW> servus
<maco> vorreiesserlo: italiano?
<vorreiesserlo> si
<vorreiesserlo> :)
<maco> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<vorreiesserlo> thanks but i prefer to stay in english chans... first of all because they are more populated and second because i could improve my english
<vorreiesserlo> which is not a bad idea
<vorreiesserlo> :D
<mu3en> 不客氣
<maco> !cn | mu3en
<ubottu> mu3en: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mu3en> grin.
<phoenix_firebrd> i want a dictionary. i dont want to install the front end app and the dictionary file seperately. any dictionary that comes bundled with the dict file?
#kubuntu 2010-12-05
<su> got a question about k panels
<su> I have a panel at the top and would like to add more application launchers
<su> http://i51.tinypic.com/rbhyr5.jpg
<su> http://i55.tinypic.com/1214qb9.jpg
<su> can't remember how I added the first set of launchers, but I think I added them from the desktop.  Could be wrong though
<su> ha i got it, nvm -- need to add them via the application launcher menu
<su> :D  ::cheers::
<DiogenesW> gute nacht
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> Riddell:   kdebase-workspace-bin amd64 4:4.5.80-0ubuntu5~maverick1~ppa1  ->  4.6 beta?
<Roey> Riddell:  I was surprised it was not tagged 4:4.5.4
<xoma> how to install additional locale?
<phoenix_firebrd> i want a dictionary. i dont want to install the front end app and the dictionary file seperately. any dictionary that comes bundled with the dict file?
<dibs> is the current kde with maverick pretty stable? is it worth checking out?
<abhifx_> i have a wired broadband and my internetis working partialy. can someone help?
<moetunes> what do you mean by "partially" ?
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> anyone know how to change mouse sensitivity to slower than what system settings allows using kubuntu 10.04
<moetunes> surunveri:  you can look at man xset - something like xset m 3/2 4 might work for you
<surunveri> i think i tried that
<surunveri> but i'll try again :D
<surunveri> what's the slowest possible option for xset?
<moetunes> it takes a fractional valie - 3/2 = 1.5 so you could try 1/1
<surunveri> kk well i dont tihnk that slows it down to any further than what systemsettings allows
<surunveri> i think the 3/2 part means teh acceleration which can be set to 0.1 from settings.. well i didnt notice any difference at least :/
<moetunes> the default is 2/1 iirc
<moetunes> try with the threshold set to 0 then
<surunveri> that wont work either
<moetunes> just saying won't work isn't really useful...
<surunveri> yea it doesnt
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> anyhow i've had this problem for quite soem time and it would be really nice to find a solution for it
<surunveri> wel changing OS Would be one but it's troublesome D:
<saprophyte> i have kubuntu installed. then installed a second distro for dual boot.  after reboot, the second distro boots fine, but when i select kubuntu in grub, i get a blank screen with a blinking curser. any ideas?
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> saprophyte: ^^^
<valorie> sounds like your MBR got corrupted by the second install
<valorie> dibs: I'm running KDE 4.5.4 in 10.10 -- no problems yet
<dv6> ciao
<valorie> urgh, I take that back about KDE updates
<valorie> my headphones no longer work
<valorie> :(
<wedo> hi
<wedo> I need help please
<wedo> I was updating my system but by mistake I shutdown the system and now can not get it run again
<coder2> how can i make kdm default manager instead  of gdm??help
<wedo> it freezes at the login screen
<moetunes> wedo:  boot into the recovery option and do   sudo apt-get install -f
<wedo> moetunes: when I choose recovery mode it freezes before reach the recovery menu
<moetunes> wedo:  you'll have to boot into the live cd and chroot into the broken install then
<sayakb> hey. using kde 4.5.4 on meerkat with fglrx (ati) driver. appears that the sliding of plasma tooltips when shifting focus from one object to another is now gone. is there a setting for that or was it removed (or is my driver the culprit)?
<moetunes> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<moetunes> wedo:  ^^
<coder2> how can i make kdm default manager instead  of gdm??help
<wedo> moetunes: I think the problem happened because it was updating the kernel from 2.6-32-25 to 2.6-32-26 but it did not complete
<moetunes> wedo:  yep that'll break things
<moetunes> wedo:  do you have an older kernel to boot into?
<wedo> moetunes: there are another kernel listed in the grub menu but it freezes too when I choose any of them
<moetunes> wedo:  sounds like you only choice is the chroot environment - or a reinstall...
<sayakb> wedo: chroot from liveCD and reinstall linux-headers.
<moetunes> it is probably alot more that's wrong then just the headers
<wedo> ok thank you guys
<DarkriftX> anyone here know their way around the plasmoid yasp-scripted?
<DarkriftX> mine stopped showing any data for lines that use "systemmonitor:" in them
<sayakb> moetunes: yes, but reinstalling the headers shoould reinstall the kernel, no?
<moetunes> sayakb:  not afaik - they are different packages
<sayakb> moetunes: ah, looks like headers is a metapackage, my bad..
<moetunes> np :)
<DarkriftX> anyone know how to make kde re-read your plasmoids?  i Just recompiled a newer version of one i have but it still shows the old one in the list
<dhq> need help remove alsa
<dhq> i messed up
<dhq> i wanna start over ?
<moetunes> dhq:  doing   sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa   should get the configs return to the default
<dhq> moetunes: Package `alsa' is not installed and no info is available.Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents./usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: alsa is not installed
<moetunes> try dpkg -l | grep alsa
<moetunes> !find alsa
<ubottu> Found: alsa-base, bluez-alsa, gstreamer0.10-alsa, libsdl1.2debian-alsa, linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-22-generic, linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-22-generic-pae, alsa-oss, alsa-source, alsa-tools, alsa-tools-gui (and 44 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=alsa&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<dhq> dhq@dhqlaptop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<dhq> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: alsa-source is broken or not fully installed
<moetunes> I would have thought alsa-base would be the one - try sudo apt-get install -f then
<dhq> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<moetunes> sudo apt-get install -f   is to fix broken packages
<moetunes> sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<dhq> those commands return to next line
<moetunes> check the alsa configs to see if they were reverted back
<dhq> i did use a script to build from source
<moetunes> did you use checkinstall to make a deb?
<moetunes> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<dhq> i dint use check install
<moetunes> you'll have to manually edit the files or install it again and hope the files get rewritten then
<dhq> how do i do that
<moetunes> I have no idea what files are involved in whatever it was you installed - try using checkinstal;l to make theapp again
<dhq> isnt there a way to purge entire alsa from the system and then reinstall it
<moetunes> only if it was installed from the package manager - how can stuff be managed if it was just added any old how
<moetunes> and not by the package manager
<dhq> :(
<dhq> i have no sound
<moetunes> live and learn...
<dhq> moetunes: thanks for your help
<enderw99> has anyone else had an issue with kde 4.6 beta 1 with intel driver in mesa?
<an1> I want to install kubuntu 64 bit. But it says amd64 on the filename. Is it amd specific or will it work on intel as well?
<maco> intel licenses the amd64 architecture from amd
<maco> unless you have an itanium, it'll work
<maco> (i know it sounds odd. amd made a backwards-compatible-with-32-bit arch, and intel didn't, so then amd's architecture became more popular, and eventually intel kinda gave up on itanium outside the server market)
<an1> oh cool!
<emniyet> #pardus
<vorreiesserlo> good morning :)
<emniyet> thank u
<emniyet> good afternoon
<emniyet> :))
<MidnightGlow_> huhh
<MidnightGlow_> nick Midnight_Glow
<Midnight_Glow> clear
<emniyet> ubuntu-tr
<emniyet> #ubuntu-tr
<speedvin> Hello
<dmoyne> one of my partition on /dev/sda3 for "/usr" is almost full
<dmoyne> I have created another one by doubling the size on /dev/sda4
<dmoyne> then I have done dd if=/dev/sd3 of=/dev/sda4
<dmoyne> at the end the new partition is also full !
<dmoyne> what is wrong when you copy byte after byte with  dd
<dmoyne> any idea ?
<dmoyne> it looks like the information on occupation of partition has also been copied !!!
<yofel> dmoyne: thanks to dd copying byte by byte, you also copy the filesystem information over to the new partition, so it still thinks it has the same size as the old one
<phoenix_firebrd> bluedevil is not working . i am getting this error  "Can not get ibus-daemon's address. IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon"
<yofel> 'sudo resize2fs /dev/sda4' should help there
<yofel> dmoyne: assuming you use ext*
<dmoyne> yofel thanks but why this situation ?
<dmoyne> yofel I iuse for both partitions ext4
<yofel> dmoyne: because with dd you copied over the filesystem meta information that contains the partition block count, and filesystem size too, thus overwriting the new filesystem on sda4
<yofel> dd doesn't just copy the filesystem contents but also the filesystem itself
<dmoyne> so by doing sudo resize2fs /dev/sda4 it will resize coorectly the target partition correctly ?
<yofel> that should do it I think
<dmoyne> I try and tell you afterwards
<dmoyne> funny when I did it the systemm asked me to do first 'e2fsk -f /dev/sda4' which I did
<dmoyne> then I did what you said and my occupation ratio on /dev/da4 partition is now correct
<dmoyne> yofel thanks
<yofel> np
<dmoyne> ok by !
<DiogenesW> servus
<phoenix_firebrd> installed obexd sending files are possible now, but still browsing mobile doesnt work
<emniyet> #pardus
 * CRACK05 is away (Gone)
<GWild> Hello.
<eMyller> hello all
<eMyller> is anyone there with an elantech touchpad?
<GWild> Anyone here have an issue installing Kub 10.04 AMD64 where the installer sees a drive as a RAID mirror volume (but it isn't)?
<eMyller> i can't make it visible in the input settings.
<shr> hi
<shr> can i have one question?
<shr> well,
<shr> i have just installed kubuntu in a powerbook g4 machine
<shr> it works well, but without hardware acceleration
<shr> someone knows -i have an ati 9600 mobile- if there are drivers avalaible?
<GWild> so hardware video acceleration?
<GWild> ati, hmm
<GWild> check the ATI site
<GWild> I hear they are not known for always being up to speed on Linux drivers tho
<shr> well
<shr> there is no ati official -an unofficcial too- driver for powerpc :(
<shr> so, i know about a open source driver for earlier versions
<shr> till radeon 9000
<shr> but not for 9600
<shr> so my old machine has 3d capabilities and my new one not
<shr> its frustrating
<shr> linux has made an old g4 machine rebird
<shr> but without 3d the system sometimes is laggy
<shr> and of course, i cannot watch videos nor playing games lol
<Sting> Tach
<shr> please, some help will be very apreciated. thanks
<shr> so, no ideas, maybe porting de x86 source code for the 9600 to power architenture?
<shr> any help?
<GWild> really can't say, sorry
<GWild> I run nVidia
<GWild> got tired of Linus/ATI issues about 5 years and abandoned ATI under Linux.
<GWild> so much has changed since then
<shr> ok, thxs, i will try googling a bit more, maybe i will be lucky -sic-
<fozo> Is Kubuntu like ubuntu and with only opensource legal in the US \drivers?
<Rioting_Pacifist> fozo: NO kubuntu is kubuntu with a different interface
<fozo> I know it uses KDE not Gnome I like it better
<Rioting_Pacifist> fozo: all the drivers in ubuntu are legal, all the drivers that come by default are opensource
<fozo> I was wondering if the philsophy is the same?  No illegally used items agianst softwear patents
<fozo> sorry for spelling
<Rioting_Pacifist> fozo: No drivers do that in ubuntu
<fozo> what?
<fozo> They are legal that is all I care about
<fozo> Softwear patents
<fozo> so is it the same?  Legal to download in the U.S
<Rioting_Pacifist> fozo: gobuntu is completly foss, but nothing in ubuntu infringes software patents, some software you can install "may" do that (mplayer, ffmpge, etc) but this has never been shown
<fozo> SO back to my first question Kubuntu is the same as ubuntu in this area completly legal
<Rioting_Pacifist> kubuntu is the same as ubuntu with a different front end, the legallity of the backend (drivers) is the same, yes
<fozo> tank u all I needed
<m477> any1 knows adress chanel for scientific linux?
<sysop1> hi
<sysop1> what happened to the visualtionz in amarok?
<sysop1> I have libvisual and libvisual-plugins installed.
<sysop1> but I dont see any option in amarok for a visualtions. dont see a script for it either.
<sysop1> what gives?
<emniyet> #ubuntu-tr
<freesoft> Hola Speak Spanish?
<maco> #ubuntu-es
<freesoft> thenks Bye :D
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> is the opensource nvidia drive active by default in a new installtion?
<Roey> hey all
<phoenix_firebrd> Roey: hi
<Roey> anyone else having an issue with the Keyboard Settings not being respected in the new PPA debs?  My "[x] Make Capslock an additional Control" setting, "Both shift together" to switch keyboard layouts setting, keyboard repeat rate and repeat delay are set, but I don't see this behavior....
<Roey> *I do not see any apps respect this
<Roey> hey phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> Roey: you have upgraded to kde 4.5.4 right?
<Roey> yes, latest PPA debs
<phoenix_firebrd> Roey: what do you mean by "[x] " ?
<Roey> phoenix_firebrd:  I am quoting the keboard system settings option
<Roey> *chekbox
<Roey> *checkbox
<phoenix_firebrd> Roey: oh
<phoenix_firebrd> Roey: what is your switching policy set to ?
<Roey> just what I wrote above, two shifts together
<Roey> and in System Settings it reflects that
<Roey> I just do not see apps following that policy
<Roey> and this changed when I upgraded last night
<Roey> to 4.5.80
<phoenix_firebrd> Roey: is the switching policy set to global?
<Roey> yes
<Roey> phoenix_firebrd:  (but it's not just that... it's all the options for keyboard configuration like I listed above
<Roey> My "[x] Make Capslock an additional Control" setting, "Both shift together" to switch keyboard layouts setting, keyboard repeat rate and repeat delay are set, but I don't see this behavior....
<Roey> *but I do not see apps following this policy
<phoenix_firebrd> Roey: my kde vesion is 4.5.4, so i want be able to help you. there might be a bug
<Roey> absolutely there's a bug :)
<Roey> I mean, my version is also 4.5.4
<phoenix_firebrd> also?
<Roey> the 4.5.80 thing confused me too
<Roey> yup
<Roey> phoenix_firebrd:  I just saw some packages marked 4.5.80
<phoenix_firebrd> Roey: oh
<maco> 4.5.80 = 4.6 alpha
<phoenix_firebrd> Roey: is 4.5.80 -->4.6 beta 1?
<maco> s/alpha/some pre-release thingy/
<phoenix_firebrd> maco: oh
<phoenix_firebrd> Roey: why did you use a alpha version?
<Roey> that's what I assume
<maco> i forget what 4.6 thing just came out
<maco> i just know very high .x means its the pre-release for the next one
<maco> hmm yeh must be beta 1
<maco> because -devel /topic says "lets package beta 2"
<phoenix_firebrd> maco:can Roey be directed to the ubuntu+1 channel?
<maco> why should he?
<maco> he would only belong there if running kubuntu 11.04
<maco> if he's running 4.6 on 10.10 he belongs here
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/wvfmFxL2   <-- those packages have been released as 4.5.80
<Roey> woohoo!
<phoenix_firebrd> maco: but kde 4.6 beta is part of 11.04 right, there he might get some help
<Roey> so this is beta 2, got it.
<maco> no beta 1
<maco> beta 2's not packaged yet
<maco> beta 1 just came out a couple days ago
<Roey> got it.  Point is, it's an alpha of 4.6 and that's what I wondered about the .80 designation, that's all :)
<Roey> er
<Roey> beat of 4.6
<Roey> *beta
<phoenix_firebrd> Roey: have you upgraded your regular os to the beta?
 * maco sees little reason not to upgrade the regular os to alpha at all possible opportunities... best chance of finding bugs to fix! (cant fix em if ya cant find em)
<Roey> phoenix_firebrd:  no
<phoenix_firebrd> Roey: good
<Roey> ya know, funny thing is I bought Windows last month
<Roey> intending to switch
<maco> O_o
<Roey> but I lasted all of...two days
<Roey> the environment feels so stifling
<Roey> I wanted to use an OS that works
<phoenix_firebrd> Roey: do you play games?
<Roey> I wanted to
<Roey> Half-Life 2, for example
<Roey> games and Netflix streaming.
<Roey> and to be able to put a CD in and have a program pop up and play the darned thing.
<Roey> which did /not/ work under KDE.
<Roey> (Kubuntu, rather)
<phoenix_firebrd> Roey: tried xbmc?
<Roey> that's still windows-based, right?
<Roey> phoenix_firebrd:  yeah I play that at friends' places
<Roey> phoenix_firebrd:  But I really do not like Windows.  Don't get me wrong, I am a Linux user.
<Roey> phoenix_firebrd:  I am wondering if I can return this Windows for a refund
<Roey> if I should, even
<phoenix_firebrd> Roey: counter strike will be available for linux shortly
<phoenix_firebrd> Roey: more game developers are starting to support linux
<Roey> sigh
<Roey> I don't think so
<Roey> I do not agree
<Roey> I think that it does not matter since Microsoft keeps inventing new strategies to lock customers and developers into Microsoft.
<Roey> One example is Silverlight
<Roey> which Netflix Streaming uses
<maco> silverlight / moonlight works fine
<Roey> naw.  I think Desktop Linux will remain niche in the US.
<Roey> unfortunately.
<maco> the actual problem with netflix is not moonlight being bad, it's encryption
<maco> there's DRM
<phoenix_firebrd> Roey: there will always be an alternative to microsoft's
<Roey> maco:  and that's why silverlight works
<Roey> and the Linux ecosphere fails.
<Roey> (not that I'm blaming Linux here... it's squarely Microsoft's fault)
<Roey> phoenix_firebrd:  not for netflix streaming
<Roey> until another firm like Redbox comes up with an alternate provider that uses an open format
<phoenix_firebrd> Roey: nokia stopped  providing drm protected music
<phoenix_firebrd> Roey: soon it will
<phoenix_firebrd> Roey: change
<Roey> phoenix_firebrd:  video is the next big thing to conquer then
<Roey> also, why am I limited to .mp3?
<dthacker> as this discussion on DRM is not really a support topic,  perhaps it could be moved to kubunu-offtopic?
<Roey> and not the CD-quality track
<Roey> sure
<Roey> but I have other things to get to
<Goliath> hey,  does camera and laptop-tools work automatically in kubuntu?
<Goliath> or i have to adjust it
<sysop1> hey what happeend to the voice control that was bulit into kde 3.5?
<sysop1> is there something similar in kde4?
<dthacker> sysop1:  I've been away from KDE3 for awhile, could you refresh my memory on what the voice control did?
<phoenix_firebrd> sysop1: kmouth
 * dthacker reads
<arturo> Hi guys, I come from another distro, but I am curious about what gtk-engine kubuntu uses to display GTK+ applications under KDE?
<arturo> As it looks damn good
<arturo> exit
<dthacker> Isn't there a Soundconverter for KDE4?
<dthacker> My package search foo has failed me
<Snowhog> dthacker: pacpl  - Perl Audio Converter is a tool for converting multiple audio types from one format to another using various external encoders/decoders.
<dthacker> Snowhog: thanks, will take a look
<crissi> hello
<crissi> i use kubuntu 10.10 and kde 4.5.4. I have problems that some websites at konqueror cause high cpu load during scrolling. for example this page: http://www.linuxmanpages.com/man5/dhcpd.conf.5.php
<crissi> can someone confirm it?
<olskolirc> this key gives my repository errors sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.quickbuild.pearsoncomputing.net --recv-keys 2B8638D0 when trying to get kde 3.x on my karmic from this site http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/install.html
<an1> I am trying to install kubuntu 64 bit on dell xps - i5 with 4 GB RAM and nvidia. I get errors saying process 417: glib-warning : getpwid_R(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<an1> what do i do?
<dthacker> an1: just a sec
<dthacker> an1:  potential solution down in the comments on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/532984
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532984 in plymouth (Ubuntu Natty) "GLIb-WARNING **: getpwid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<olskolirc> how do i remove a pgp key please?
<dthacker> olskolirc:  for ssh or for something else?
<olskolirc> i just installed kde 3.x on karmic and the pgp key doesn't work when i update how do i remove this key please where is it?
<olskolirc> dthacker,
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, sudo remove-apt-repository ppa:nameofppa-ppa/name
<olskolirc> the key BluesKaj is somewhere i took the repository out by hand
<drcode> I have nvidia gt430 , I have installed ubuntu 10.10, how can I setup this card?
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, I assume you want to remove the repos too
<olskolirc> no the repo is correct, (my bad) just that long key that doesn't exist it says
<BluesKaj> drcode, look in the kmenu/applications /system/additional drivers
<olskolirc> i already installed the kde 3 x BluesKaj but i can't update correctly b/c of this W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 079A381C44869960
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, was there a website that gave you the key
<olskolirc> yes BluesKaj http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/install.html that site
<olskolirc> what file is that key in BluesKaj so that i can just delete it please
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, try adding the key again , then sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.quickbuild.pearsoncomputing.net --recv-keys 2B8638D0
<olskolirc> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 079A381C44869960 BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, maybe you should ask in #kde , they might know something about  the problem
<Snowhog> olskolirc: Issue the command sudo gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 079A381C4486996
<Snowhog> olskolirc: Issue the command sudo gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 079A381C44869960
<nbnds> does anyone know examples of enterprise desktop use of kubuntu?
<synet92> Всем привет
<Snowhog> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<m477_> what does 'which' commend?
<Snowhog> m477_: Open a console and type: man which to find out.
<BluesKaj> nbnds, uhm , pls define enterprise desktop
<BluesKaj> which gives the path to the application . m477_
<m477_> thix BluesKaj Snowhog
<sima> Привет всем
<sima> ping
<sima> Есть люди тут?
<maco> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Peace-> !ru | sima
<ubottu> sima: please see above
<sima> sank
<sima> I quit. :)
<sima[bb> Ы
<nbnds> BluesKaj, Enterpise means here stability of the standart software stack like Kmail, Kofice, Kopete, Konqueror, no crashes and users do no changes to the software.
<BluesKaj> nbnds, oh ... I thought Enterprise meant a kubuntu in a "business environment" :)
<dthacker> How do I suppress part join messages in Quassel?
<harleen> hi
<an1> dthacker: installation works like a charm when you remove quiet splash! Thanks a lot!
<an1> harleen: hi
<dthacker> an1: you're welcome!
<an1> but it doesnt login via x! im yet to try console login. after entering username and password there is a black screen. thats it
<wilhart> ok i have a question
<wilhart> is there any possibility in kubuntu could damage my grapic card?
<dthacker> wilhart:  I can't think of any way Kubuntu could do that
<wilhart> dthacker: okok, even tho i fiddle with nvidia settings?
<wilhart> like v-sync to monitor etc?
<wilhart> dthacker: my card got damaged dunno why probably was so old.. 3y old
<wilhart> dthacker: now i have a better card
<wilhart> dthacker: btw, should i use kde effects or compiz?
<wilhart> dthacker: disable effects? and enable compiz?
<dthacker> wilhart: couldn't say.  I just run generic setup with 2 monitors
<sh1ft3d> is there a way you can start ubuntu in the terminal other than having the x server boot up?
<wilhart> dthacker: nvidia-settigns - multiple monitors?
<wilhart> dthacker: and then save settings
<wilhart> dthacker: what card do you have?
<an1> dthacker: any solutions to my second problem? i tried removing quiet splash, but i dont think it removes. how do i save and quit in the grub edit command screen?
<dthacker> wilhart:  I'm not running propietary drivers
<wilhart> ok well i'm off to ubu
<sh1ft3d> dthacker: you trying to install updated nvidia drivers?
<RightLegRed> I need some help with installation, could someone assist me with the manual partitioning, I can't understand it and need help, I fear I might erase my windows partition or accidentally remove something I shouldn't
<sh1ft3d> Do you already have the drive partitioned?
<RightLegRed> I have a partitioned drive already, I did it while on my windows
<marxjohnson> I'm trying to record a screencast on Maverick with XVidCap. I've got my microphone working and showing the input volume on the PulseAudio volume monitor, but I don't know which device to select in xvidcap to record from it. The default is /dev/dsp, which records nothing
<marxjohnson> anyone got any pointers?
<wilhart> where do i setup line-in, and mic-in
<wilhart> i hard distortion
<wilhart> linein
<wilhart> it's probably +decibel
<wilhart> ok alsamixer <tab> did the trick
<wilhart> what's nicer kde effects or compiz?
<glen_> katy perry
<glen_> help?
<dthacker> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<glen_> Is this just a chat room or torrent site, can someone help?
<dthacker> glen_: this is the kubuntu help channel.  Ask your question and if someone knows the answer, they will respond
<JUaskajuaska> Hello. Where is the download files by Ktorrent?
<anton__> привет всем
<anton__> чо нет никого?
<maco> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kaddi> hi, after a powerloss my kubuntu no longer boots. it shows "mount: ,mounting  /dev/disk/by-uuid/lonng uuid on /root failed: invalid argument. There are a couple of follow up errors mounting folders in root and then it says target filesyste,m doesn't have requested /sbin/init. No init found. Try bypassing init=bootarg. and it opens a command line called busybox v1.15.3
<kaddi> i believe the system is a corrupt file system and it might be fixable with a fsck, however the busybox does not seem to know that argument. How else can I do this
<dthacker> kaddi: you could boot from repair CD or Ubuntu Server and run fsck that way
<kaddi> dthacker:  sadly my cd drive is broken and right now i have no big enough flash drive here to create a bootable one. I can get one tomorrow, but i'd rather fix it today
<kaddi> dthacker: is there a way in recovery mode to get a normal shell from which i can run fsck
<dthacker> kaddi:  If you can't mount root, you're going to have to boot from an external device.
<kaddi> dthacker there's no way to run a fsck on it from recovery mode or some such?
<alesan> hi
<alesan> I think the latest update changed the KDE font to "Ubuntu"
<alesan> how bad is that? I really want to go back to the usual one...
<maco> that change happened 10.10
<maco> not in a post-release update though...
<alesan> well but yesterday I did not have this font
<alesan> anyway
<alesan> how can I set a normal one?
<maco> did you upgrade from10.04 to 10.10?
<maco> as always, system settings
<alesan> yes but several weeks ago
<maco> i think font settings are in the application settings section
<alesan> maco, ok but what was the default?
<maco> then i suspect you only *noticed* yesterday
<maco> probably Deja Vu Sans
<alesan> no yesterday it was good, believe me
<dthacker> kaddi:  I'm not familiar with this recovery mode you speak of.    How are you accessing it?
<alesan> this morning I start it and BOOM the bad surprise
<maco> did you not reboot til now?
<alesan> maco, thanks I will try immediately!
<alesan> I did a reboot yesterday
<alesan> actually, a regular shutdown
<alesan> normally I always "suspend" or "hibernate"
<maco> but i mean between your upgrade and yesterday...did you not log out / shutdown / reboot at all?
<maco> because it shouldve gone into effect the first time you logged in after the upgrade
<alesan> maco, who knows...
<kaddi> dthacker: when you install standard ubuntu it will always install too options per kernel: normal kernel and kernel (recoverymode). From what I can tell, recovery mode shows you a boot log and won't start x, but give you a terminal if it loads successfully
<alesan> ok I put "Sans Serif" and it seems to be the correct one
<dthacker> kaddi:  If you get a command line booting into the recovery mode, then try to run /sbin/fsck  -t [fslist]
<kaddi> dthacker: i get the same as i get when trying to boot normally. for what it's worth when i try to mount the partition to /test I get this error ext4-fs (sda5): error loading journal. Will try your command next, but i don't believe it knows fsck
<kaddi> dthacker: there's mount.ntfs. mount.fuse, wait-for-root. udevadm, pkill, dumpe2fs. udevd,modprobe. rmmod, hwclock, blkid and dmsetup in /sbin
<dthacker> kaddi: /sbin is where fsck lives, so you'll have to boot from liveCD or other device to get it.
<kaddi> >.< thanks anyways dthacker
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> I try to switch between hebrew and en
<drcode> in ubuntu 10.10
<drcode> it dosn't let me add hebrew keyboard layout , any idea?
<BluesKaj> drcode, ask in #ubuntu
<drcode> BluesKaj: I can't find reginol and settings in kubuntu 10.10
<dthacker> drcode: System Settings--> Locale   perhaps?
<drcode> its only language
<drcode> of system
<BluesKaj> drcode, /sysyem settings /input devices/keyboard/layouts tab/configure layouts/add layout
<BluesKaj> drcode, then you'll see a drop down list of choices
<drcode> BluesKaj: thanx
<drcode> I have found it now
<drcode> thanx alot
<BluesKaj> np drcode :)
<drazzen_> salve a tutti
<drazzen_> salve a tutti
<drazzen_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<amichair_> trying to suspend to disk on a netbook with wubi gives error "swap header not found" and doesn't work (it stays on, and pressing any key goes back to the desktop). How does one make hibernation work?
<xoma> who tried to run ragnarok online under wine?
<vl_> hello all
<vl_> here is a russian ?
#kubuntu 2011-11-28
<debrisrat> hi !
<debrisrat> sorry
<debrisrat> how can i Uninstall Macbuntu ?
<shadrach> i'm having problems with my wireless connectivity. It used to work but when I upgraded it stopped working.  I am currently on 11.10 I am trying to connect to a router running WPA-PSK encryption. Can anyone help?
<shadrach> I am able to connect to a non encrypted network with no problems
<romeyro_lpt> phunyguy: how you doing ? long time no see
<cablop> i got tired of unity
<cablop> so i want to switch to KDE
<shadrach2> i'm having problems with my wireless connectivity. It used to work but when I upgraded it stopped working.  I am currently on 11.10 I am trying to connect to a router running WPA-PSK encryption. Can anyone help?
<cablop> how can i switch to KDE without converting the whole thing in kubuntu?
<amason_> shadrach2: can you provide us with more information ?
<amason_> cablop: what do you mean by converting ?
<shadrach2> amason_:  what can I give you?
<cablop> i tried before... so i got this issue, each thing has its own login manager, gdm or kdm... if you start a kde session, then you cannot start another user session in the computer if the default is gdm.... same thing if you set kdm, but another user uses unity or gnome, onvce they do, no way to swith or start anew user session...
<cablop> i installed kde-desktop or something like that, and that thing changed me the colors of login the name of login, everything, even the name on the grub!
<amason_> shadrach2: me specifically nothing, but the if you provide enough information to the channel they may be able to help. I would start with at least your version of kubuntu, kernel, wifi chipset, any messages in kern.log
<shadrach2> amason_: ok thanks i'll get that info and post it
<cablop> so how to install kde to have it almost complete, but not changing the name or other things of my desktop?
<amason_> cablop: well apt-get install kubuntu desktop just adds the kubuntu desktop to your ubuntu install
<cablop> amason_: but it should change the grub colors and the linux name to kubuntu, right?
<amason_> your hostname will be the same as it currently is
<amason_> it will change the bootsplash
<amason_> you can keep gdm/ldm as your greeter
<amason_> if you wish
<amason_> i don't know that it will change the grub colours
<caesar_> this just started happening today when i click on FB friends..
<caesar_> http://i44.tinypic.com/wvsq2u.png
<kala_> hola
<kala_> hello
<aperson> I have a problem where after a while, entries in the 'application launcher menu' are unresponsive
<aperson> and I have to use krunner to start apps
<aperson> the only way I know to fix this is by restarting kdm
<aperson> anyone experience this/have ideas?
<aperson> I'm on 4.7.3, for what it's worth
 * szal doesn't have that
<amason_> aperson: i get that from time to time but only seems to be on systems which use a proprietary video driver
<Chamaeleo> Hello! Is there anyone I might ask about troubles with a fresh kubuntu install on a Macbook?
<amason_> you don't need to ask to ask.. you can just ask your question
<amason_> and if anyone knows they will help
<Chamaeleo> Sorry, new to the channel and unsure of etiquette. I just finished a fresh install of Kubuntu 10.10 on my Macbook (rev 3,1). Everything seems to be working pretty well, except my trackpad. I've tried adjusting the settings for the trackpad, but it works only sporadically and very sluggishly. Are there other drivers or configuration that I need to see to?
<amason_> 10.10 ?
<amason_> or 11.10 ?
<Chamaeleo> 10.10, the 64bit version. On the Ubuntu page, it was listed as the most recent version compatible with my Mac.
<Chamaeleo> Correction - on very low sensitivity, it works sluggishly if I keep the whole pad of my finger on the touchpad (as opposed to the tip). If I raise or lower the sensitivity, I get no functionality at all.
<seanmc98> hello
<seanmc98> how do i install different themes in kubuntu
<Nickmh> Hi All
<Nickmh> are there any printer gurus awake?
<Resistance> define "printer gurus"
<Resistance> because printers in Ubuntu/Kubuntu are horridly straightforward
<Resistance> unless of course there isnt a linux print driver for the printer
<Nickmh> heh :) A Printer Guru is anyone that can get a brother hl4570cdw working :)
<Resistance> ;P
<Nickmh> Prepare to be annointed :)
<Resistance> i'm not the guru ;P
<Resistance> in fact
<Resistance> i dont use brother printers
<Nickmh> I've installed the .deb package - Lovely,  but the swine driver is not appearing in the Drivers list?
<Resistance> for the sole reason i have access to state-owned laser printers from hell ;P
<Resistance> Nickmh, did you perhaps modprobe the driver?  or perhaps restart with the printer connected to the system?
<Resistance> (if that's how they connect)
<Nickmh> Is my imagination allowed to run riot with "modprovbe"?
<Resistance> not really
<Nickmh> "modprobe" sorry :)
<Resistance> there's specific ones, but i'm unsure of what you'd be using with modprobe
<Resistance> sec, i must run a google
<Resistance> ;P
<Resistance> out of curiosity
<Resistance> which one of the provided .debs did you use?
<Resistance> (see, google pwns :P)
<Resistance> (they have two for your model)
<Nickmh> hl4570cdwcupswrapper-1.1.1-5.i386.deb3
<Nickmh> forget the 3, my typo
<Resistance> hmm
<Resistance> well, since i'm going to nuke the OS on this system anyways...
 * Resistance installs the .deb for modprobe search purposes
<Resistance> hmm
<Resistance> just to ask... where'd you get the .deb from?
<Nickmh> Brother USA
<Resistance> because the .deb i got from brother (the manufacturer) directly isnt named that
<Nickmh> When I go through the Standard settings GUI, the printer appears in the list, I can select it, but then I don't get to the choose the drivers from a list afterwards
<Resistance> you dont really need to iirc :/
<Resistance> at least not normally
<Nickmh> AAAhhhh,  you may be onto something
<Resistance> if the system doesnt detect a driver, it wont usually ask, is what i've experienced
<Resistance> and on another note http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#HL-4570CDW%20/%20HL-4570CDWT
<Resistance> that's what i'm using to get the driver
<Nickmh> Yeh, I used the cupswrapper
<Resistance> ok sec
 * Resistance installs
<Resistance> eww
<Resistance> lintian errors... </packager jargon>
<Resistance> you may just need to reboot
<Resistance> and then plug in the printer
<Resistance> and hope it works
<Resistance> of course, if the debs are broken, its irrelevant ;P
<Nickmh> it's on the network.  Was it bad not mentioning that?
<Resistance> (usually i'd just build the driver from source)
<Resistance> and yes that might have something to do with it
<Resistance> you should always mention that ;P
<Resistance> did you check to see if the linux drivers allow network-printing?
<Nickmh> Sorry.  So used to doing eveyrthing over the network,  hadly have anything plugged into this box
 * Resistance knows some printers which have network print support in WIndows, but fail to make it work in Linux
<Nickmh> In windo$ they do
<Nickmh> AAhhh,  that would make sense
<Resistance> but yeah you might consider rebooting
<Resistance> and then going through the "Add a printer" thing again
<Resistance> but fwiw, if its installed, cupswrapper should work
<Nickmh> I can get Web GUI to connect.  http://localhost:631 etc Well, that's what it's telling me it's doing. But I can't get the driver selection to appear.
<Nickmh> HHHmmm  I might just have to kep fighting with it.  try a few things
<Resistance> it might not need the driver selection, is what i said
<Resistance> i've set up CUPS network prints which seem to work without selecting a driver
<Resistance> but that's just my system...
 * Resistance has some nasty hacks and modifications on his system
<Nickmh> I'm also seriously new to Linux.  Hence Ubuntu.  Love it.  But I'm sure my brain has been jellied by Mr Gates. :)
<Resistance> :P
<Resistance> better than Apple... i've seen people claim to understand Linux because they know the Mac OS inside and out
<Resistance> then i hand them an ArchLinux system and say "Show me your understanding"
<Resistance> and they usually fail
<Resistance> (this is why i'm the linux technician/admin where i work, and they are not :P)
<Nickmh> Oh Yeh,  I'm too old to beleive "claims"  Show me evidence! :)
<Nickmh> WWooohhhooo,  Found it.  OK.  Lets see what damage we can do from here :)
<Resistance> you probably wont need to modprobe if you're using CUPS ;p
<Nickmh> love the idea of modprobe 'ing something though.  Soundfs a bit private though LOL
<Resistance> :P
<bonezlaptop> >>.ot//
<bonezlaptop> :">}OOP/..
<Nickmh> Resistance.  Am I allowed to cjheat and talk to it through Samba :)  Cause that worked.  Thanks for your help
 * phiscribe cries
<phiscribe> i foobared my kubuntu instal
<Shaan7> phiscribe: what does that mean?
<phiscribe> Shaan7 sorry i was fiddling with xorg.conf and well, foobared it, ( to me it means the same German word furchtbar, which means awful and terrible.)
<Shaan7> aw, its xorg.conf again :/
<phiscribe> i can fix it, just need to do it, just whining to the masses, relives stress
<costin-ramona> hi
<Aprendiz> hi all
<vprints> hi
<Aprendiz> I have problems with share folders
<Aprendiz> I have configured with total control for everyone but not works
<Aprendiz> for writing
<vprints> SMB share ?
<vprints> and the share works (others can see files)
<vprints> but others cannot write to files?
<Aprendiz> yes
<Aprendiz> I have kubunti 11.10 64 bits and I have several problems, anyone have experience with 64 bits?
<Aprendiz> any idea?
<vprints> mabe it is mounted as read-only?
<UnrealPancake> Hello. I Have a 64 bit computer with Windows 7 and Ubuntu Dual Booted. Would It be a bad Idea to add Kubuntu as well?
<UnrealPancake> Laptop*
<Aprendiz> vprints: I have configured in the folder total control for every one
<UnrealPancake> ?
<vaigha> p
<george> hello. I'm affect by this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/896533 Any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 896533 in Kubuntu PPA "In KDE 4.7.3 battery monitor ignores "showRemainingTime=true"" [Undecided,New]
<vprints> Aprendiz: i mean on the client side
<vprints> but i do not know much about network shares
<Aprendiz> vprints: and sound? I have problems too next an update, really, kubuntu doesn't work very good for me :(
<andomeda> hello
<Lynoure> hi
<Aprendiz> vprints: is your user in audio group?
<Aprendiz> anybody can help me with a problem with the sound?
<vprints> Aprendiz: you should describe your issue more
<Timewarper>  whats the best data recovery software (undelete) for linux?
<new2net> Timewarper: clonezilla
<ubuntu> Hello everyone
<ubuntu> I'm testing out a Toshiba with a Nvidia card, and it looks to me that it doesn-t use Optimus
<ubuntu> however, in the shop when i tried it with Win7, it seemed to use Optimus
<ubuntu> How do i figure out what-s going on at the hardware/driver level?
<vprints> i think you should first research what driver / OS / HW  combinations support optimus at all
<ubuntu> "lspci | grep VGA"    returns only         "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0dec (rev a1)"       . No intel in sight
<vprints> at least the current official state
<vprints> BIOS settings could also theoretically be useful to look at
<ubuntu> rgr
<ubuntu> given lspci output, what do you think?
<vprints> BIOS might nhave one of the cards disabled
<ubuntu> that would be awesome!
<vprints> :P
<vprints> but i'm not sure optimus is currently supported for linux
<vprints> it might be
<vprints> but might not
<vprints> so research first
<ubuntu> thats what i believe too, exception for bumblebee proj
<ubuntu> but if it doesnt work, ill trade with my father and get his inferior laptop :/
<vprints> well, just use the more powerful VGA card then
<vprints> not the biggest worry i think
<ubuntu> ty for the help vprints
<ubuntu> what im looking for though is a link or hint in the right direction to figure out how to see what linux is using
<ubuntu> i know of lspci, are there other commands i should look into?
<Antisoche> ubuntu: Xorg.log ?
<ubuntu> @Antisoche: Xorg.0.log?
<Antisoche> Most likely
<Antisoche> Xorg generates a logfile for each display instance.  '0' is the default display, but there's also 'failsafe' and '1', '2', etc, depending on the number of servers you run.
<ubuntu> alot to process heh. TY!
<ubuntu> no Intel either. "Warning, couldn't open module nvidia" "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so" "Warning, couldn't open module nv"
<ubuntu> didnt know there were 3 drivers for nvidia
<ubuntu> it seems to be using nouveau
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<daviddoria> When I click on the little "updates" icon in the panel and then try to install updates, it says I don't have permission. Shouldn't I have permission to do something that the system pops up in the tray and asks me to do? I can run it with gksu no problem, but that seems like an awkward thing to have to do
<daviddoria> is there a way to move a panel to my second monitor?
<BluesKaj> daviddoria, use kdesudo on kde , and why not just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in the konsole/terminal
<daviddoria> BluesKaj, sure, I can do that, but why would it pop up an icon asking me to do something and then not give me permission to do it? that seems odd
<BluesKaj> package managers always ask for pw either when you launch or when an app is chosen to install, muon asks for it right at launch for some reason.
<daviddoria> BluesKaj, asking for a password would be fine. However, it doesn't ask, it just wont let me do anything
<BluesKaj> daviddoria, muon ?
<Ddpbf> daviddoria: what did you start muon software center or muon package manager?
<Ddpbf> (USC like, or synaptick like)
<daviddoria> Ddpbf, unfortunately I closed it so I'm not sure which it was. It was a yellow icon in the panel
<Ddpbf> ok type this
<Ddpbf> afirst alt+f2
<daviddoria> i just started muon package manager
<genii-around> Is polkit-kde-1 installed?
<Ddpbf> then in liitle box kdesudo muon
<daviddoria> i marked some packages to upgrade, then when i click "apply changes" it says "this operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided"
<daviddoria> genii-around, no
<daviddoria> genii-around, should i install it
<Ddpbf> daviddoria: start manager with root privilegies
<daviddoria> Ddpbf, yea it works fine if started with kdesudo
<Ddpbf> you started package manager
<ubuntu> it should ask you for your password
<genii-around> daviddoria: There's currently a known bug where package manager will not prompt for password if that package is not installed, so yes
<Ddpbf> daviddoria: so it is solution now install that package :)
<phoenix_firebrd> what should i do to enable vaapi for gma x4500 ?
<genii-around> ( the change will not take effect until a logoff-logon cycle)
<daviddoria> ok thanks
<daviddoria> round 2: is there a way to move a panel to my second monitor? In gnome I just alt+drag it, but that doesn't seem to work here
<ubuntu> thank you guys for the help
<daviddoria> ok, thanks for the input all
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<Eruaran> Does anybody know how to fix the problem with the clock on the panel not showing 12 hour (AM/PM) time?
<Eruaran> I've installed Kubuntu 11.10 on several machines now and this problem appears on every system.
<Eruaran> I can't believe no one else is having this problem.
<Ddpbf> Eruaran: you could adjust time in system settings
<Eruaran> I have done this
<Ddpbf> format of it also
<Eruaran> Everything is set correctly
<Eruaran> It should be displaying 12 hour AM/PM time
<Eruaran> It does not
<Eruaran> And there is no way to make it do so
<Eruaran> EVERY install of Kubuntu 11.10 does this
<Eruaran> on the live CD, it displays the correct time format
<Eruaran> But when you install it, you get the 24 hour time problem
<Eruaran> Its very annoying
<Ddpbf> errr 24 hour is more correct acctuall
<Ddpbf> it is not error
 * Eruaran sighs
<Ddpbf> if you dont like it you could change it
<Eruaran> I cannot change it
<Eruaran> I've said that already
<Eruaran> It seems no one is listening
<Eruaran> This is a bug
<Ddpbf> http://www.imagebam.com/image/61da5591680308
<Ddpbf> did you try this?
<genii-around> Eruaran: System Settings... Common Appearance and Behaviour... Locale... Countr/Region and Language... Date and time tab on right... set time Format to: pH:MM:SS AMPM
<Ddpbf> genii-around: i posted him link to the picture :)
 * genii-around slides Ddpbf a coffee
<Ddpbf> thanks man i appreciate it
 * genii-around makes more coffee
 * Ddpbf is cofee adict
 * Peace- too much coffee is bad
<Ddpbf> Peace-: Balzac drunk 100 cofees per day
 * Peace- thinks balzac is sick
<Ddpbf> and he staied a live :)
 * Eruaran sighs
<Ddpbf> It was french writer from 19 century
 * Peace- *was sick
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> it might be true
<Peace-> i have studied him
<Peace-> i guess but i hate that kind of stuff , i like numbers
<genii-around> Philosophy in #kubuntu-offtopic please :)
<Peace-> xD
<Ddpbf> this is literature, but i guess it is in sam channel
<Ddpbf> :D
 * Ddpbf is running fast in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Peace-> bye guys have a nice day
<Eruaran> Ok if anyone has a solution please let me know
<Peace-> genii-around: you no :D :P
<Peace-> Eruaran: ?
<Eruaran> Please do not tell me how to use locale settings again as if I haven't already stated that I have already done so
<Eruaran> Is it really that hard to understand?
<Peace-> Eruaran: i was offline sir...
<Eruaran> KDE's settings are correct - the panel clock doesn't display correctly
<Eruaran> This happens on every new Kubuntu install I do on multiple systems
<Peace-> Eruaran: screenshot?
<genii-around> Eruaran: The important thing is the exact setting to be: pH:MM:SS AMPM for the panel clock to display 12 hour
<Eruaran> good grief
<Eruaran> for some reason its just started working
<Eruaran> i haven't changed any settings
<Peace-> reloaded the plasma?
<Peace-> rebooted?
<Eruaran> many times before...
<Eruaran> many times...
<Eruaran> yes,  its been on pH:MM:SS AMPM all along...
<Eruaran> bizarre
<Peace-> i dunno
<Peace-> ok :D bye
<Eruaran> the only thing I did just then was install the adjustable clock widget
<Eruaran> then remove it
<Eruaran> because it also wasn't displaying 12 hour time...
<Eruaran> then when I tried the normal one again... it worked
<genii-around> Maybe you have desktop session saving in a way that it always ends up loading the 24 hour setting into the clock
<Eruaran> I don't know
<Eruaran> something just kicked it into shape
<Eruaran> :@
<Eruaran> The article is incorrect
<Eruaran> oops
<Eruaran> wrong channel
<benbloom> I'm curious about installing kubuntu 64bit vs 32bit on an AMD64 chipset. I used the 64bit build for a while but found it lacking support for features I needed. what are the basic differences?
<susundberg> benbloom: the 64bit release is compiled with 64b support. The all features etc support for devices should be there if they are in 32b version
<susundberg> the code is 'almost' excatly the same
<benbloom> so for instance, if i want to run flash on kubuntu 64 i can install the 32bit driver and run it no problem susundberg?
<benbloom> driver is the wrong word.
<mithrop> Hi here
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<snikker> hi, i've installed grub2 (with kubuntu 10.11) and now i'm unable to run windows recovery partition <F9> key at boot, can you help me?
<marcin> hj
<bill> Hello everone.
<snikker> hi, i've installed grub2 (with kubuntu 10.11) and now i'm unable to run windows recovery partition <F9> key at boot, can you help me?
<OerHeks> snikker, i hope the partition is still on your HDD, please paste.ubuntu.com the output of " sudo fdisk -l  "
<OerHeks> normally grub2 would not touch that hardwarekey to recovery
<snikker> OerHeks: yes the partition is on my hd, is hidden but exist.
<OerHeks> can you see the instance in your grubmenu when you hold shift @ boot
<snikker> OerHeks: ok, now i try to hold shift
<snikker> OerHeks: nothing change with shift hold down
<uabn93>  How can i stop this error for mounting my patriot usb thumb drive? "the kernel driver for this filesystem type is not available...../dev/sdb1 is not a valid block device"
<Orcris> Does anyone know how to make my screen lock? If I just press the lock button, nothing happens, and I just need to wait for about 5 minutes, it will turn off, but the screensaver won't work. How do I get it to lock?
<AndroidLoverInSF> i like kde, it has more functionality than unity, but dolphin tends to crash a lot recently in 11.10. also sometimes when i click on the "start-menu" bottom left, it pops up but cant do anything. this tends to happen when non-local drives are not present, but why would it affect the startmenu. i can see why it would cause dolphin to hang. anyway dolphin doesnt handle disconnected drives as well as nautilus it seems. but i still like kde better
<AndroidLoverInSF>  than unity
<BarkingFish> Orcris: It's pretty easy
<BarkingFish> If you click the K button on your panel, go to Leave, and in the next menu which pops up, under Session, click Lock
<Orcris> I'm using the netbook interface.
<Orcris> When I click the lock button on the top, nothing happens.
<BarkingFish> right, I'm not sure how that differs since I'm on the desktop interface
<BarkingFish> You might want to speak to #kde if you're having issues with Lock not locking your screen
<Orcris> Okay. Thanks.
<BarkingFish> np
<loadid> i'm having trouble on new installs, my lcd monitor goes out of range as soon as grub loads and stays there even after booted up.  If i attach a crt monitor everything is well.  I changed the refresh rate to 60hz and it worked on the LCD monitor until i rebooted and then i guess went back to auto.  Any help??
<phoenix_firebrd> what i have to do to use vaapi for intel gma x4500
<BluesKaj> loadid, which graphics card ? Have you installed the recommended driver in kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers ?
<loadid> BluesKaj: that would affect grub?
<loadid> the video card works, if i hook up a crt monitor
<loadid> it's just at a frequency my lcd doesn't support, and it changes back to auto from 60hz when i reboot
<BluesKaj> yes it could depend on which graphics mode or whether one is being set at boot in /etc/default/grub
<BluesKaj> loadid, usually lcds like a 50hz setting best , dunno why , that's just my experience
<loadid> it's an nvidia card, i'll load some different drivers and see what happens
<BluesKaj> loadid, well that's a start for sure , nvidia has additional drivers
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<phoenix_firebrd> what i have to do to use vaapi for intel gma x4500
<the_master11> hola
<the_master11> alguien me puede ayudar
<Timewarper> How can i install virtualbox (the closed source version) in ubuntu?
<Timewarper>  k thx bye
<92AAABK9M> I seem to have a problem booting a kubuntu 11.10 (upgrade).  I get the kubuntu splacsh with the dots under and it hangs. I think it's a video issue because I made some changes to the video card before this problem happened.  question is, how do I get it to boot to a safe mode so I can investigate the issue?
<izzyb> I seem to have a problem booting a kubuntu 11.10 (upgrade). I get the kubuntu splacsh with the dots under and it hangs. I think it's a video issue because I made some changes to the video card before this problem happened. question is, how do I get it to boot to a safe mode so I can investigate the issue?
#kubuntu 2011-11-29
<bfreis> Is it normal that Dolphin takes forever to between viewmodes? Forever = tens of seconds
<Belcantor> hellow
<Belcantor> any one from mexico?
<Nickmh> Belcantor, Does Southern Suatrlia count. Some call us mexicans :)
<Nickmh> Australia
<Nickmh> I don't know if this is a dumb question? :)  How do you create a toolbar, in KDE of course, similar to Window$ quick links.  I like the idea of a few often used url's in the toolbar?  Dumb yeh.  I'll go read now. :)
<TheBuntu> is kubuntu useing ReiserFS or Reiser4
<RightSaidFred> Hey all. Somehow I crashed my desktop, after rebooting no matter which account I log in on, when a sound is made via knotify4 it repeats over and over and over again non-stop unless I kill knotify4. Anyone have any idea how to fix that
<Robloblaw> I'm trying to get my Netgear WNA3100 usb wireless adapter to work.  I have gone through the steps to install the driver using ndiswrapper and it says the driver is installed and the hardware is present.  However, there is no option to connect to a wireless network in the network manager.  What do I need to do to wireless connections to show up?
<Robloblaw> any help from anybody on my previous question?
<darbe> hi
<TheBuntu> Does apt-get take advantage of all cores of the cpu... kde in system monitor. I noticed cpu when runing dist-upgrade.. was at 85 to 100% while cpu2 was only 10 to 40%
<grape_> if you are in a private chat with someone and they quit, can they see what you wrote when they get back on?
<ikonia> ask in #freenode
<new2net> Out of curiosity, does the file system prove to itself that the symbolic links form a DAG at most and are not circular or recursive?
<jonrob287> anyone here know anything about watch 3d files?
<jonrob287> hi anyone here know how to watch mkv files as 3d?
<ikonia> 3d ? the film has to be a 3d encoded film, and the player has to be a 3d capable player
<jonrob287> http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2468811/Rio+3D+2011+1080p+BRRip+SBS+H264+AC3-GreatMagician+%28Kingdom-Release%29.html
<jonrob287> i downloaded that...but im so lost on how to do it i followed directions as best i could for being  linux
<ikonia> that appears to be a comercial film
<jonrob287> ?
<waky> lol jonrob287 did you want support for a bdrip?
<waky> Oo
<ikonia> that appears to be a comercial film
<ikonia> unless I'm wrong
<waky> ikonia no its a comercial film and he download a bdrip..
<ikonia> it appears to be a comercial film illegally downloaded from a torrent site
<jonrob287> yes waaky
<ikonia> in which case we do not support/discuss it
<waky> jonrob287 no support for illegally things..
<waky> ask google.
<jonrob287> tried
<UnrealPancake> Hello, I came here about 2 days ago asking if It was possible to boot into Kubuntu with My already dual booted Win7 and Ubuntu. Kubuntu is not working. Help?
<DemonWitch> hey should i run virtualbox with sudo?
<ikonia> DemonWitch: please don't cross post
<ikonia> DemonWitch: you've just asked in ubuntu 8 seconds ago
<ikonia> UnrealPancake: dual booting multiple ubuntu versions can be quite tricky now due to grub2, what's the issue
<UnrealPancake> ummm
<DemonWitch> ikonia: you know you are the biggest bitch in ubuntu, right?
<UnrealPancake> well it just doesnt want to load Kubuntu
<who_me> hello, how can I report bugs to kde if , from what I can see, some of my ISPs IPs are blocked ?
<Pici> who_me: blocked from connecting to launchpad.net?
<who_me> no, to bugs.kde.org
<Pici> who_me: Probably a better question for the #kde folks methinks.
<who_me> which is where the automated bug reporting system of kde attempts to send the bug reports to
<who_me> ah, I see, ok, thanks
<JackyAlcine> Where can I find a list of all of the channels related to KDE/K/Kubuntu?
<Eggplant> ok, aptitude has done it again
<Eggplant> http://i.imgur.com/jTQMp.png
<Eggplant> it has to be some package im installing (and ALL packages have been installed with apt-get or directly with dpkg)
<Eggplant> the packages are doubled (the first is installed, the 2nd is not) and aptitude wants to remove the entire system and reinstall them all (well, 209 packages, but once it starts it loops and loops)
<ikonia> Eggplant: many people have reported this bug
<Eggplant> ikonia: ! I have been in here off and on for the last week and /no one/ said that and my googling came up with nothign recent
<ikonia> I've seen many people comment on it and confirm they have reported it
<Eggplant> well thats good then. I can add that i /think/ it started after I isntalled lsb-core for google earth
<ikonia> lsb-core for goole earth ??
<ikonia> lsb-core should be installed any way
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Eggplant> ikonia: i do not think it was installed.
<Eggplant> ikonia: i know my last install of 11 it was not, but that install was so messed up
<Eggplant> kept having apps randomly work and not work, bash couldnt find them in /usr/bin then suddenly it would
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<gacallea> hi all, I've just upgraded to oneiric and kmail won't start. please help I need my email at work.
<ironfroggy_> i am trying to add a printer from the system settings, but i get a  cups error "client access forbidden" when i try the "New Printer" button. is there a group or other permission i need to add for my user first?
<genii-around> Probably lpadmin
<ComputerGenius> Hello. When I copy a file in Kubuntu, there's a progress bar on the left top corner of my desktop, covering my desktop icons. How do I remove it? (The progress bar appears both there and in the status area, the same thing for new device notifications, but I managed to remove them by right-clicking and saying "remove")
<Peace-Pavillion> ComputerGenius: click on the notification
<Peace-Pavillion> ComputerGenius: i would use computernoob like nick xD btw here http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/29/plasma-desktopxx1524.jpg
<ComputerGenius> Peace-Pavillion: The notifications are on the other side of my desktop. I completely removed them and the one on the top left is still there.
<ComputerGenius> And it appers to be there for all activities (whatever an activity is supposed to do)
<Peace-Pavillion> ComputerGenius: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/29/plasma-desktopsR1524.jpg
<ComputerGenius> http://pastebin.com/3kmLfdnn I have those in my plasma-desktop-appletsrc, but I don't know what they are for
<Peace-Pavillion> ComputerGenius: ???
<Peace-Pavillion> ComputerGenius: use systemsettings
<Peace-Pavillion> and configure mthem
<ComputerGenius> I don't seem to find anything relevant there. Hm, my Debian PC has only one notifications in plasma-desktop-appletrc... perhaps I should delete it and start over
<Peace-Pavillion> ComputerGenius: you are in debian ? who care here is for kubuntu
<Peace-Pavillion> so kubuntu ==> systemsettings===> notifications
<ComputerGenius> Peace-Pavillion: I'm comparing the config of the debian box with the one of the Kubuntu box that is misbehaving. There's nothing in notifications in system settings on either of the boxes.
<ComputerGenius> Nothing relevant that is.
<sfears> with no xorg.conf file anymore... how do I keep my monitor refresh rate @75Hz?
<genii-around> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to  pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://goo.gl/UQyq0  ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://goo.gl/3pThV NVidia ( nvidia driver  )specific: http://goo.gl/iprqH man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<sfears> genii-around: do you know why when i set the frequency value in the display properties it resets after reboot?
<genii-around> sfears: Probably because the changes don't stick unless you add them during boot with xrandr or specify them in the xorg.conf
<daviddoria> Whenever I open a file dialog box (file -> open), it takes several seconds to load. Is there anyway to make this go faster?
<jbwiv_> anyone know how to get Unity grid-like functionality in kde on kubuntu 11.10? so you can quickly grid windows?
<jbwiv_> I found this (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKNJ5UQYfzE) but don't show grid or grouping in my available desktop layouts
<PasNox> hi
<PasNox> any kde telepathy 0.2.0 package in preparation ??
<rav> hi. i just installed 11.10 on my new laptop. in order for the live USB to work, I had to use the 'acpi=off' option, otherwise the screen would go blank. The installation went through, but now when I start the laptop, the screen goes blank. How can I fix this?
<BluesKaj> rav , at what point in the boot process ?
<rav> BluesKaj: after the splash screen. I think kubuntu is under there because the caps lock light works, but the screen looks as if it were off
<BluesKaj> can you get a prompt , alt+ctl+f1 ?
<rav> no
<BluesKaj> ok , try holding the shift key down right after the bios screen to bring up grub , then choose the recovery kernel , and try nano /etc/default/grub at root prompt then find the line qiet splqash and add nomodeset after it but within the quotes save , ctl+o , enter, then ctl +x , then update-grub
<BluesKaj> reboot
<BluesKaj> rav, ^ read above
<rav> ok
<genii-around> If shifty key doesn't work, try ESC
<rav> nothing happens by holding shift
<genii-around> rav: Then try the ESC key
<rav> genii-around: Esc is my BIOS key
<genii-around> rav: After it finishes with bios and starts to lad, it should also work to get you into the GRUB screen
<genii-around> lad->load
<rav> i'm in with the live USB
<rav> i can't run update-grub with the live USB
<rav> ok, it's the *right* shift key
<rav> it doesnt let me save the changes to the file
<genii-around> What change you make is in effect as soon as you exit/boot from the edit
<rav> nano wont save the changes
<genii-around> rav: When you booted to recovery, did it have a screen where it said something like Remount with Read/Write  as one of the options?
<rav> i think so
<genii-around> rav: Thats what you need. Otherwise the root is mounted read-only
<rav> that worked, thanks
<rav> screen is all messed up, but i'm in
<standa> hi guys, just installed 11.10 on an airbook, during install it connected to my wifi and installed ok, after reboot i'm still c onnected over the network BUT i cannot see any wifi networks in the  network manager (neither  any different  networks) and  under wlan iface it says "unmanaged" help would be appreciated
<genii-around> standa: What says result in Konsole of: grep managed /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<rav> i have 11.10 working with 'nomodeset'. how can i fix the resolution/aspect ratio now?
<genii-around> rav: Can you pastebin output of the xrandr command?
<rav> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/RmwBamxe
<genii-around> Also lspci -nn | grep VGA output might not hurt
<skierpage> After I do Select All in the browser, is there a Linux command-line program that will let me get the selection contents as HTML, i.e. let me control clipboard content negotiation?
<rav> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/dFEW21fy
<genii-around> What you highlight in the browser is not in html. In firefox though you can do File..Save Page As... then tell it html
<skierpage> genii-around, that doesn't work for a dynamic page, File Save re-requests the page. I need to capture the page as it currently appears.
<genii-around> skierpage: The problem is as I stated. The content shown inside of the browser which you are highlighting, is not in html format.
<rav> skierpage: ctrl+U in firefox?
<skierpage> In Firefox I can choose View > Selection Source and save that, but the HTML is so big I run out of memory.
<pa_> exit
<JoeSomebody> does kubuntu like pretty much any printers? which ones are not gonna work?
<skierpage> genii-around, I believe you are mistaken. The selection is available in both plain text and as HTML, because you can paste it into an HTML-aware app and get tables, bold, etc. What I need is a clipboard utility that exposes the same content negotiation.
<genii-around> JoeSomebody: HP are pretty well supported.
<amason> JoeSomebody: the ones without cups drivers won't work
<amason> JoeSomebody: HP generally works
<rav> JoeSomebody: i've only used HPs. work very well
<amason> any printers that use ipp/9100
<amason> generally work with generic drivers
<JoeSomebody> how about crappy ones like lexmark and brother?
<genii-around> Bleh, Lexmark
<amason> brother work fine for their MP range
<amason> i have one at work but it's a mid range
<amason> generally stay away from the low end of the marker
<amason> market*
<amason> canon have linux drivers but they aren't in cups
<amason> so you might have to mess about with them a bit
<amason> but you generally only need them if you want specific functionality
<JoeSomebody> i have an epson photo printer too
<amason> i've had epsons work before
<amason> i think there are drivers for most printers so long as they aren't too rubbish
<JoeSomebody> can printers be tested with a live cd?
<amason> sure
<genii-around> rav: I can't seem to find much on your video card.
<JoeSomebody> not crazy about printers, headaches sometimes even in windows
<rav> genii-around: me neither. this happened with my old laptop, but that has an nvidia and there's tons of information on that
<genii-around> rav: Whats the computer model ?
<rav> genii-around: hp pavilion g6-1c35dx
<rav> it's the first time i've had an intel
<rav> genii-around: found something that says it's a kernel issue, that it works on narwal
<genii-around> rav: Interesting. I'm reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1728526&page=3 which suggests perhaps adding "i915.semaphores=1" to grub might work ( last post there )
<genii-around> This card also seems known as Intel HD 3000
<rav> i put that in, i can't see any difference
<rav> is 10.04 the LTS?
<genii-around> rav: Yes
<genii-around> rav: Have you done dist-upgrade since install to make sure you are on the latest kernel update?
<rav> genii-around: i did, now on kernel 3.xxx
<amason> rav: is that a sandy bridge era chipset ?
<rav> amason: sandy bridge?
<amason> the mother board
<amason> westmere, sandybridge etc.. ?
<rav> amason: no idea
<amason> what cpu are you using ?
<rav> amason: intel core i3
<genii-around> rav:  You could pastebin result of: sudo lshw        as well, that will have detailed info on chipset, etc
<amason> you may need to install the backported 2.6.38 kernel if you are using 10.03
<amason> 10.04 rather
<amason> as the kernel for 10.04 probably wouldn't have knowledge of your recent hardware
<rav> genii-around: pastebin.com/P2cS8Agj
<rav> genii-around: *facepalm* used amd64 iso
<genii-around> rav: Other than perhaps trying the experimental drivers of the xorg-edgers PPA I have no immediate ideas
<rav> genii-around: i'm downloading the right iso and will try with that
<genii-around> rav: amd64 iso should be the correct one, your system is 64bit
<rav> genii-around: oh. i though amd didn't like the intel stuff in this laptop
<genii-around> rav: It's just called amd64 because AMD invented the 64 bit instruction set. But they work on Intels as well, although they call theirs specifically EMT64
<rav> genii-around: i'm going to try getting narwal.
<notaHacker> Can anybody help me install something?
<notaHacker> I think I'm missing packages that I cannot figure out
<DarthFrog> !ask | notaHacker
<ubottu> notaHacker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<notaHacker> ubottu: Sure, thanks
<DarthFrog> !bot | notaHacker
<ubottu> notaHacker: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<genii-around> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DarthFrog> genii-around:  That should be added to the !ask response.
<genii-around> DarthFrog: I'll make a note of it for my factoid review report
<notaHacker> Question: What is wrong, and why can't I compile this program...this is what I get: http://pastebin.com/hyZtRtK7
<DarthFrog> notaHacker: Hmm, this is not a programmers channel so you may not get the help you need here.  #Kubuntu is for general support for the OS.
<notaHacker> DarthFrog: Ok thank you
<DarthFrog> notaHacker: Good luck.  But at least one of the issues is an error in the code.
<DarthFrog> There was an "invalid type" error in that pastebin.
<skierpage> Regarding my "get selection as HTML" problem, Firefox canprovide the selection as TEXT, text/html, a URL... http://boston.conman.org/2008/12/03.1 hacked it, but it seems no clipboard utility gives you the control.
<Phoenixz> How can I force the network manager to connect to a hidden SSID wifi network?
#kubuntu 2011-11-30
<rav> genii_around: thanks for the help. i'm going to install lucid, then upgrade to maverick which is what i have on the old laptop
<genii-around> rav: Hopefully it goes well!
<CadetX> does ubuntu 10.10 ship the latest flash (i have 64bit system so i need 64bit flash too) or i should get it from adobe site?
<genii-around> CadetX: Do you mean 11.10 ( Oneiric Ocelot ) or 10.10 ( Maverick Meerkat )
<CadetX> genii-around, yes
<CadetX> the last one
<CadetX> 11.10
<genii-around> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.1.102.55ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 52 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<genii-around> So it comes with version 11.1
<Timewarper> genii-around, both 64bit and 32bit?
<genii-around> Timewarper: As it says at the end  (Only available for i386 amd64)     so 32bit and 64bit
<Timewarper> kk
<Timewarper> thanks
<Timewarper> 11.1.102.55
<Timewarper> last flash
<genii-around> Timewarper: According to http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/  that is the most recent version. So to answer your earlier question, yes it has the most recent version.
<Binge> anyone here ?
<Binge> i just downloaded the kubuntu 11.10, id like to use wubi installer, but there seems there is no option to install kubuntu from within windows in this version ?
<JoeSomebody> what do you guys recommend for remote desktop support package, i was using teamviewer ...
<amason> JoeSomebody: i like x2go, it's not so much of a support package as it is a remote desktop solution
<amason> but it's quite fast
<amason> secure as it's tunnelled over ssh
<JoeSomebody> thanks i'll check that out
<billytwowilly> anybody know what updatedb.mlocat tainted means in dmesg?
<billytwowilly> my hard drive is filling up with crap, rsyslogd and  updatedb.mlocat are at 100% cpu usage
<JoeSomebody> ok trying a hp 1020 laserjet, its not going well, cannot print a test
<JoeSomebody> it set itself up, but no test print, i deleted it, and with new one still no test print
<JoeSomebody> is there a list of printers somewhere it likes ?
<Orcris> How do I find my mouse's DPI?
<anjilslaire> @dion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1191090
<anjilslaire> in software, it looks like? You have a logitech mouse?
<Orcris> Yeah, it's a logitech.
<master> hallo
<Staly_Nick> hi whats goin on with ubuntu? after few days uptime its goin crazy, hdd is like grr grr grr and i cant do nothing, even X mouse cursor don't move, or move like by slideshow. Mayby its some memory lack?
<frogonwheels> Staly_Nick: hm.. having that kinda problem too- wonder if it's to do with the updates (ie processing if there are any updates avail)
<Staly_Nick> what is fsck?
<Staly_Nick> whats that?
<Staly_Nick> FSCK
<Staly_Nick> sorry, i ask, cos i have gprs connection and better not to load any ww sites.
<m4xx_> i've just installed kubuntu on my laptop. everything seems to be working just fine. when i go into the system settings it says my trackpad isn't found yet it works just fine
<m4xx_> version 11.10
<m4xx_> anyone have any ideas?
<amason> Staly_Nick: links will let you view www sites in text mode
<amason> no flash / images etc.. that chew your bandwidth
<Staly_Nick> nevermind, ill delete ubuntu and go ack to old school > WINDOWS ^_^
<amason> ok whatever works for you.
<Staly_Nick> Only vodka!
<Joit_> is sun java actually supported for kubunut or any usefull? or does it mess up anything
<Joit_> Kubunut*
<Joit_> kubuntu
<Staly_Nick> in ubuntu is one problem. After a 2, 3 days uptime sysyetm starts to being lazy, and after some work the hdd goes crazy. You cant do nothing, even go to other console and shut up this first. Only hard reset.
<Joit> mines works so far since a few days nick
<Staly_Nick> Joit: start work with java!
<Joit> i only need it for some pages, not to work with it
<Staly_Nick> im too
<Joit> but i cant past at the one i have installed
<Staly_Nick> ive installed last from Sun and it works fine
<Joit> ok, ty i may give it a try
<Staly_Nick> Joit: install Windows. Its fine, smooth. Workin on WIndows is like f wet pussy. After 64bit Vista none of BSOD.
<Joit> last time i installed it and anything messed up
<Staly_Nick> i can't : ( cos Windows price is to high for me
<Joit> well i had a long time now windows, never did go over w2k because anything ese is pure crap, if its xp vista or any thing else
<Joit> windows bloads up slows down call home and ask for any cheat for a key
<Joit> its pure making money, they let the consumer develope them vista, and did let them pay for that
<Joit> as vista cames out nothing did work, and its not better today. all the pages what you can find about is how to fix that crap what they are progreamming
<Joit> so not really a alternative
<Staly_Nick> its windows, its f best X that i even seen
<Staly_Nick> r
<Joit> over complicated, not to use for a average person
<Joit> i got more then enough friends, what i have to fix her pc all time
<Joit> another friend did format every 6 months his windows because it did not work anymore
<Joit> that was xp
<Staly_Nick> they should upgrade their pcs and install vista 64 ultimate, none of home or pro, no 7 only vista 6001
<Joit> and after a while, through all the different installations from different programs all system files are messed up
<Joit> even when i think sometimes, some from the windows freaks work at certain linux distributions to mess the versions up
<Staly_Nick> i have used vista ultimate for long time, test mode. Uptimes more than 3 months, and ive played games, www, progs, that, and that, and that too in one session. No BSOD, nothing wrong! Everytime fast, smooth, even, when memory goes up to 9X%. Easy, taskman, ...... what versions?
<amason> Staly_Nick: if you are happy with windows why bother with ubuntu ?
<amason> it's obviously not a good fit for you
<Staly_Nick> yep. I work with Perl and Python, thats why.
<amason> pretty sure perl and python have windows version
<Daskreech> Staly_Nick: What are you trying to get done?
<Staly_Nick> yep, but when i start windows i only play Mafia, Fahrenheit, Mass Effect, or similiar games, and i shold work, not play with games. Next problem is that Ive got no more windows, cos my chef said, it is illegal to have a copy of it. Ubuntu is good, not so far from user friendly win, but what a "mist"
<Daskreech> Staly_Nick: what's the issue you are running into?
<Staly_Nick> i have firefox, 10 sites opened. Konversation, Xchat, Pidgin, running. 2,3,4 days and my hdd goes crazy. It is at reading or writing something and i cant do anything else. Not even move mouse cursor. I want to go to second console und kill the first one, but its like i would have an 8086 4MHz with 640kb RAM.
<Staly_Nick> 2,3,4 days of uptime
<Staly_Nick> at work we dont turn off pcs
<Daskreech> Staly_Nick: What's on the second terminal ?
<Daskreech> And how much swap do you have?
<Staly_Nick> On second terminal is normal, login, pass. I go as root, but directly (automatic) is loading Xserver, but! it takes two days to run up! Swap i have on 500gb hdd. I think 10GB.
<Daskreech> How much RAM Staly_Nick>
<Staly_Nick> 2 gigs Daskreech
<Daskreech> Staly_Nick: How much is FF taking?
<Staly_Nick> more than exist. Yep, thats the problem. FF and Java. Java applet in FF is so huge, that .. it eats whole memory.
<Daskreech> Staly_Nick: there you go kill that page till it's needed
<Staly_Nick> it's something wrong
<Daskreech> submit a bug report to the website
<Staly_Nick> on windows i have all that and even more, games at background, more apps in background, and more instances running web-java engine. Was no prolem untill my chefs checked, that ive got illegal copy of windows. Must to delete it.
<Daskreech> Staly_Nick: might want to submit it to icedtea as well
<sluckxz> i was doing a large install kde-desktop-full i think with muon and now im pretty sure its hung up installing at 39% plasma-runners-addons.  pretty sure im gonna have to kill it and try with apt or something.
<Sssstttt> urlin2u from #ubuntu is a f bitch. ;(
<Sssstttt> good night.
<benbloom> crazy noob question, i just upgraded to 11.10 and cant figure how to change the wallpaper?
<benbloom> k figured it out
<sluckxz> frozen-bubble doesnt let me into graphics options.
<RandomRoger> Hi, Im trying to connect to a hidden wireless network. When I click into the network manager I click the button for hidden, type in the name and press enter, but nothing happens after, can anyone help ?
<Guest26339> hello world
<RandomRoger> Indeed
<CarlFK> RandomRoger: terminal, dmesg.. might be some clues at the end
<littlegirl> Hey there, I use Kubuntu Lucid Lynx and Dolphin sorts directories and files with lower case names first followed by upper case names. Is there any way I can tell it to sort them all together? In other words, I'd like a and A to be at the top of the listing and z and Z to be at the bottom. Currently a is at the top, A is in the middle, etc.
<littlegirl> Maybe I should try wording it differently. I have Dolphin set to sort directories and files in ascending order by name. Currently it sorts them like this: a b c A B C and I would like it to sort them like this: a A b B c C - can it be done?
<littlegirl> Thanks! You guys have been incredibly helpful. (:
<rawler_> hey..
<rawler_> does anyone know if it's possible to force Wireless-mode to G for one connection in Network Manager?
<Guest70887> saludos
<RROD666> Hey, I was curious what is the URL for Kubuntu testing?
<RROD666> I know for Ubuntu it is http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<starslights> hi, i have become some new mail about "Ubuntu ISO Testing team: New build notification" but it's a new server as previous tests, now it's on "http://91.189.93.73/qatracker/milestones" and the site warn me about a not Warning: http://91.189.93.73/ does not look like a trustworthy URL.   It's is normal ?
<starslights> ok, i have found a answer in the old iso.qu.ubuntu.com, it say that we must use the new adress.. bye
<sercan> benshee müzik listesindeki müzikler çalmıyor
<sercan>  sürekli içe aktarma yapıyorum
<sercan>  nasıl çözübilirim
<sercan> I do not play music continuously import benshee music list, how can I solve
<sercan> music list, music does not play
<sercan>  banshee
<sercan> to run it says fatal error
<qwertz> Hello, I can no longer log in. Before I logged out the system told me, that it is running out of space.
<qwertz> What can I do? I already tried to remove a lot of files without sucdcess.
<szal> what is the error msg when trying to log in?
<qwertz> szal: I dont get any error message, I mean, it just shows me the login screen again and again.
<qwertz> I get log in on the console
<qwertz> I csan log in through the console
<qwertz> but not through the GUI
<szal> places of interest to look at -> /var/log/kdm.log, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, ~/.Xsession-errors
<qwertz> Okay, let me see
<vprints> qwertz: log in from the console
<vprints> and do
<qwertz> szal: ~/.Xsession-errors is empty
<vprints>  sudo apt-get clean
<vprints> try to log in graphically
<vprints> if it still dosent eor
<vprints> again console
<qwertz> vprints: I will try.
<vprints> sudo apt-get autoremove
<vprints> sudo apt-get clean
<vprints> (again)
<vprints> then try graphical
<szal> !enter | vprints
<ubottu> vprints: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<daviddoria> I think they are both turned off, but AkonadiTray and Nepomuk File Indexing still appear in my panel. Is there a way to remove them?
<vprints> ??
<vprints> i find it easier for beginners if the commands are on seperate lines
<vprints> less mistakes in applying the commands
<qwertz> vprints: I can still not log in through the gui.
<qwertz> I noticed, that I canot copy anything to my home-dir. It says disk full.
<qwertz> but 'df -h' says /dev/sda1 97%
<qwertz> so it is not competly full
<vprints> do you have seperate partitions?
<qwertz> I already removed some files.
<vprints> what partitions besides sda1 are listed?
<qwertz> vprints: no
<qwertz> none's
<vprints> did you also do the "sudo apt-get autoremove" ?
<qwertz> yes
<vprints> how big is sda1 ?
<qwertz> 36G
<vprints> did you recently download something bigger than usual ?
<vprints> or intsall new software?
<qwertz> I tried to recover some files, but stopped it
<qwertz> I guess the disk was really full
<qwertz> but it isn't anymore
<qwertz> but the system does not notice it
<vinnie_> anyone know of a good network monitor that will monitor TOTAL network usage?
<vprints> what folder did you recover to ?
<vprints> the target folder
<qwertz> i tried to recover to a folder in my home deirectory
<qwertz> but dejup did not do it
<qwertz> so I stopped te recover
<vprints> do you have a memory stick or external drive ?
<vprints> you could move something in your home directory to external medium
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<qwertz> vprints: I already tried to add an external harddisk, but could not access it
<qwertz> vprints: and as root i could neither do it
<qwertz> But I will tr to move some data from home to /var
<vprints> qwertz: that will not help if you only have one partition
<vprints> qwertz: how could you not access the external disk?
<qwertz> It said, that I have not enough rights to access /media/disk
<vprints> can you tell me how you mounted it?
<qwertz> I thought ios was mounted automatically
<vprints> if no graphical environment then you have to mount it manually
<vprints> ;)
<vprints> i guess there is Your problem
<qwertz> ha, okay
<qwertz> but I already removed some files, so I don't thinki, that it will fix my problem to move some files on external disk.
<qwertz> I think something is wrong in my home dir.
<vprints> well. 3 % free is not enough for normal work
<vprints> so you have to remove something *anyway*
<Torch> remember that some percentage of a file system is reserved for the root user when it fills up
<qwertz> yes, sure, but I would prefere to remove something with the gui.
<vprints> qwertz: did you try rebooting?
<qwertz> yes, I did several times.
<qwertz> I tried to create another user
<qwertz> and he could log in.
<qwertz> I think I will cp the files of my old user to the new and remove my old.
<fayaz> qwertz: you mean mv
<qwertz> yes ;-)
<qwertz> I know, this is jaust a workaround, but I cannot fix the real problem.
<qwertz> thanks anyway, for all your hints!!!
<vprints> np
<faLUCE> Hi. I created an iso image of my os with remastersys. Unfortunately, I can boot from the live cd with this iso only if I add "nomodeset" option. Otherwise I see a black screen. In addition, after installing the OS from this livecd, booted with "nomodeset" option, I can't see the screen anymore. what's wrong?
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, what line did you put the nomodeset , quiet spalsh ?
<daviddoria> I think they are both turned off, but AkonadiTray and Nepomuk File Indexing still appear in my panel. Is there a way to remove them?
<BluesKaj> daviddoria, in system settings > startup&shutdown> session management , type  nepomuk, akonadi into the textbox under "Applications to be excluded from sessions"
<BluesKaj> then use the "Restore previous session on ligin" option
<BluesKaj> err login
<daviddoria> BluesKaj, do I have to use "previous session"? Shouldn't that exclude them from ever starting?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> make sure you have them listed in the textbox I mentioned
<daviddoria> haha sorry, I asked two questions
<daviddoria> BluesKaj, so why do I have to use previous session? (or do I not?)
<BluesKaj> dunno why , you can try without it
<BluesKaj> I always have restore previous sessions turned on , it's ahabit I'm used to
<daviddoria> ok, let me log out and see if they disappear
<daviddoria> BluesKaj, nope, they are still there
<BluesKaj> right click on them to see if there's a quit option
<BluesKaj> or hide
<daviddoria> BluesKaj, yes, I can quit them. but they come back when I login
<BluesKaj> that's why I restore the previous session :)
<BluesKaj> understand ?
<daviddoria> haha yes, but that seems silly :)
<BluesKaj> why/
<BluesKaj> ?
<daviddoria> Usually the whole point of why i log out is to "start fresh"
<BluesKaj> not really , depends on your preferences , daviddoria
<Timewarper> does anyone know how latest gnome compare to kde resource-wise?
<BluesKaj> Timewarper, resource-wise ? ...anything that runs on ubuntu/gnome will run on kubuntu/kde
<Timewarper> any article
<Timewarper> anyone knows/ has an article on how kde compares to ubuntu 2, regarding resource use (ram, cpu etc) ?
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<ken____> noob looking for some help with kubuntu low-fat settings removal
<ken____> hi
<kamilnadeem> people who haven't added the kubuntu ppa , what kde version are you running ?
<ken____> just a sec
<ken____> ok, where do I find that info? I just updgraded to 11.10
<szal> Timewarper: what is 'ubuntu 2'?
<kamilnadeem> When my kubuntu 11.10 boots past the splash screen , I am off late seeing a cog dancing ap and down and after that the desktop satrtup sound plays , why is that ?
<BluesKaj> Timewarper, stop crossposting ..there are comparisons on the internet . just do a search
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: hi
<bline> somehow ended up with muon and apper, both now bugging about package updates. which one should I remove?
<BluesKaj> hi kamilnadeem
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: have you added the kubuntu ppa?
<BluesKaj> no , I'm testing 12.04
<Timewarper> szal, gnome 2 i meant
<BluesKaj> so far it's more stable than 11.10 was :)
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: I mean 11.10 , I am on 4.3 with the kubuntu ppa
<BluesKaj> Timewarper, be careful the correction trolls will be on your case any moment
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, 4.5 or 6 i'm sure
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: sorry I am on 4.7.3
<BluesKaj> same here
<kamilnadeem> is it been released in the normal updates
<kamilnadeem> going to do a blog post can mix up facts :)
<kamilnadeem> can't*
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, I think kde development versions caused a lot of problems on 11.10 , but I think 4.7 has finally reached a more stable state with all the fixes , there still are some glitches tho
<BluesKaj> window sizing recall is aproblemn
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: yes , it is excellent but random crashes are still happening like on restarting/shutting down  or just with application
<BluesKaj> yeah plasma still crashes on shutdown sometimes
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: what do you think, may I recommed Kubuntu to a total new user(like it will be his first distro)?
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, depends , is he/she a problem solver type ...sometimes a LTS is best for new users , as long as you can guide the user that will help a lot
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, is he very windows knowledgeable , if so , he'll find kubunru an excellent OS
<BluesKaj> err kubuntu :)
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: I am asking for recommending it to people through my blog
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: I was confident with Ubuntu 11.10 as it is running well for me and most , so I did a piece on it. But Kubuntu I am not entirely convinced that it is for a total new user.
<BluesKaj> yeah , i did that ..ppl din't hve aclue what Linux was ,,most of them anyway
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, actually most windows users will find kde more familair looking than gnome or unity
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: may be you give them my blog address, as I have taken care for that issue particularly :)
<noaXess> hey hy
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: yeah but this random crashes and taskbar not freeing up closed windows might freak , your regular joe
<noaXess> what is now the default package manager for kubuntu 11.10? muon or apper?
<noaXess> hey BluesKaj
<kamilnadeem> it is a different thing If an experienced linux user is beside them
<BluesKaj> hi noaXess, it's a toss up
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: may I come private and give you the website ?
<noaXess> toss?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: ?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, I still use synaptic ..IMO it's still the best ..gtk or no
<noaXess> BluesKaj: aha.. so.. user choise.. or cli ;)
<kamilnadeem> I will not post it here as it is considered spam
<kamilnadeem> :)
<BluesKaj> cli is my choice 90% of the the time for installs ,  synaptic acts as a reference guide to apps for me
<ken____> need some help... how do I get some?
<BluesKaj> just ask
<noaXess> BluesKaj: i ever have the problem with the nepomuk message on startup.. nothing helped, also settings in session management to exclude following from start: akonadi,akonadi_control,akonadiserver,akonaditray,nepomuk,nepomukserver
<noaXess> they start anyway..
<ken____> I did earlier but was ignored
<ken____> looking for help to remove the low-fat settings. I tried blogs and google searches to no avail
<kamilnadeem> have to go now
<kamilnadeem> Peace Be With all
<noaXess> what you thingk about this: sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/*akonadi* /usr/bin/*nepomuk*
<noaXess> better this: http://ubuntuku.org/16/how-to-disable-nepomuk-akonadi/
<BluesKaj> noaXess, I use the restore previous session option , after making sure they are tuned off , by quitting them in the panel notification area
<noaXess> BluesKaj: me too.. but doesn't help :(
<BluesKaj> noaXess, as well as listing nepomuk and akonadi in the text
<noaXess> BluesKaj: this is my list for Applications to be  excluded  from sessions: akonadi,akonadi_control,akonadiserver,akonaditray,nepomuk,nepomukserver
<BluesKaj> noaXess, I hust have nepomuk, akonadi
<BluesKaj> just
<ken____> Blueskaj: I guess a better question to ask is: am I asking for help properly?
<BluesKaj> !low-fat
<BluesKaj> oops
<ken____> sorry, just very new to all this
<BluesKaj> !low fat
<horbros> heyylo
<horbros> anybody here??
<horbros> kubuntu fans?
<noaXess> alll horbros
<ken____> fan here... issues too... looking for answers
<horbros> hey noa ahan
<horbros> answers for wat ken?
<ken____> removing for uninstalling kubuntu low-fat settings
<Pici> I thought we had a factoid for that, but I can't find it.
<horbros> fedora vs ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> ken____, open a terminal, sudo apt-get remove kubunt-low-fat-settings
<ken____> horbros: I tried serching blogs and goole but to no avail
<horbros> apt-get is god of kubuntu
<horbros> never denies ur requests :)
<BluesKaj> ken____, correction open a terminal, sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<horbros> blues is right
<ken____> gotcha
<ken____> trying it now
<horbros> kewl
<ken____> Thanks! I need linux for dummies! I love Kubuntu and trying to like Linux
<ken____> it worked
<BluesKaj> ken____, you can always ask here, that's what this chat is for :)
<ken____> BluesKaj: I appreciate that, just never knew how to use this properly
<BluesKaj> ken____, there are tutorials for the terminal or command line as it's also called , with common commands to install remove packages and applications
<kernelpanic> Hello! Using kubuntu 11.10, my netwokmanager applet next to the clock always forgets wireless and vpn passwords, so that i have to re-enter them all the time. This seems to be independant of whether i store the passwords in a file or kwallet. Is this  a known bug?
<ken____> BluesKaj: I try to use those tutorials especially in the ubuntu documentation but it does get a bit confusing to a new Windows convert
<ken____> BluesKaj: thanks again, rebooting to assert changes
<BluesKaj> ken____, in the command line apt-get basically looks in the repositories or your pc for the package name and retrieves the proper application . either to install or remove /uninstall
<BluesKaj> to slow
<BluesKaj> too
<BluesKaj> kernelpanic, yes, but I can't recall the fix , try , /etc/network/interfaces restart
<ken____> BluesKaj: I have another question for you. since upgrading to 11.10 I now get an error for the Mail Dispatcher Agent - but I never set-up Kontact
<BluesKaj> ken____, yeah , that's known bug , you can turn of notifications in kmenu>computer>system settings>application&system notifications
<BluesKaj> of=off
<ken____> thx again
<ken____> can I safely uninstall kontact?
<ken____> I use gmail
<BluesKaj> ken____, if you aren't using kamil or kontact , you can always remove them as well
<charly___> hello do you like ubuntu 11.10 and gnome 3?
<BluesKaj> yes , sudo apt-get remove kmail kontact , that will remove both , ken____
<BluesKaj> ken____, in the command line apt-get basically looks in the repositories or your pc for the package name and retrieves the proper application . either to install or remove /uninstall
<kernelpanic> BluesKaj: when, every time i reboot?
<ken____> BluesKaj: I have learned a lot today. looking forward to truely understanding kubuntu/linux
<BluesKaj> ken____, welcome to kubuntu/Linux ...it's arewarding experience IMO :)
<ken____> BluesKaj: and a frustrating one
<ken____> :)
<BluesKaj> kernelpanic, not sure , i haven't used the networkamanger in a few yrs ...using ethernet I rely on my /etc/network/interfaces to do the connectivity
<kernelpanic> BluesKaj: ah... well this is on a notebook, and I get a mood like a dictator whenever it comes back up from standby.
<BluesKaj> ken____, well pcs are frustratring in general , but Linux is more configurable which gives a helluva a lot more options, , therefore more fun to use
<BluesKaj> ken____, I'm an old windows guy too , but I'm totally sold on Linux now.
<ken____> BluesKaj: agreed!. when I typed in the command you gave me earlier to remove kmail, it also wants to remove a lot more stuff like: plasma-wallpapers, etc
<BluesKaj> uhoh , I didn't have that come up
<BarkingFish> 0o° - this is weird.  I was just installing some software, and apper's gone -11 on me. No idea why, it's never happened before.
<ken____> Removing kde-full ...
<ken____> Removing kde-standard ...
<ken____> Removing kdepim ...
<ken____> Removing kmail ...
<ken____> Removing kontact ...
<ken____> Processing triggers for hicolor-icon-theme ...
<ken____> Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<ken____> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<BarkingFish> !flood | ken____
<ubottu> ken____: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ken____> sorry
<BluesKaj> ken____, did you migrate from ubuntu/gnome by any chance?
<ken____> no
<BluesKaj> ok. ken you may want this package , kubuntu-restricted-extras for media
<ken____> BluesKaj: I partitioned out the home directory so I wouldn't lose my data when I crash the OS
<ken____> BluesKaj: I did get that
<BluesKaj> ken____, so you have / ,and /home partitions ..good move
<ken____> BluesKaj: crashing the OS is something I've done a lot of trying to get my video card to work. but then 11.10 came along and fixed that
<ken____> yes
<BluesKaj> did you install the recommended drivers ?
<ken____> BluesKaj: everything I did failed miserably and I could not even boot into failsafe mode
<BluesKaj> ken____, look in kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers ...onboard ati graphics modules probly won't be listed (installed by default), but most nvidia drivers will be.
<ken____> BluesKaj: for nVidia GeForce 9300 it recommended 270.x.x was supported and anything I tried (including additional drivers ) failed. it would indicate that it was in use but not activated
<ken____> or activated but not in use
<BluesKaj> did you activate ?...the nvidia 9300 should be using the 280 or 285 driver
<ken____> 285 you're correct
<ken____> tried many times and did not know how to use this forum... so I did a fresh install with 11.10 and fixed the problem
<BluesKaj> ken____, you have desktop effects enabled etc in system settings ?
<ken____> BluesKaj, they would work but very choppy, everything was slow and as many times as I fresh installed 10.10 could never get it to work
<BluesKaj> ken____, what about videos that put a load on the graphics card/cpu like games or hi def movies ?
<ken____> BluesKaj, so I lived with it until a couple weeks ago when 11.10 came out
<ken____> BluesKaj, choppy, slow FPS
<ken____> BluesKaj, voice out of sync and choppy
<BluesKaj> ken____, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | ken____
<ubottu> ken____: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BluesKaj> well , i have some more Christamas lights setup , so I'll be gone for an hr or so
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<ken____> BluesKaj, The video is working well now
<ken____> ok - enjoy
<lovre> hi all. Im trying to make an application, but w/o "make install", i just want to run it. Where can i find the binary? There are a lot of files generated, but i dont see the binaryy
<new2net> I am running a program that seems to pwn xserver for some reason (lets not jump the gun and blame unity)  and it locks everything up. Is there any way (when I drop down to a tty with shift+ctrl+f1) to restart xserver?
<lovre> ok, never mind i find the binary :)
<extio> hello room.  i have no idea of how to use linux, yet would like to install it on a slow laptop
<extio> so ubuntu seemed like a good choice
<extio> anyways i wanted a slightly faster distro
<extio> any suggestions?
<extio> should i kubuntu and xubuntu are the two im currently comparing, but its hard to tell a difference
<sluckxz> lubuntu is supposed to be pretty lite
<sluckxz> never tried it my self though.
<extio> with a slow computer, i guess i will give it a try
<sluckxz> there are some meta packages that might help lighten up the install you have already
<lovre> hi all. The application KGmailNotifier crashes and blocks when trying to close it. It gives the following error: glibc detected - corrupted double-linked list.... What is this, and can it be fix?
<ken____> sluckxz, there is an alternative for older computers xubuntu then switch to the XLDE desktop at login
<sluckxz> cheers ken____
<ken____> sluckxz that would be Xfce not XLDE
<sluckxz> extio was asking about a lite - er  version.  im gonna stick with kde personally.
<rork> extio: lubuntu is the lightest but harder to configure, if you're new I'd suggest Xubuntu, For older machines I won't recommend Kubuntu as it's integration, settings and visuals require quite some resources (although it has a "light" option
<rork> extio: it also depends on how you define "slow laptop"
<extio> its slow because it has windows now, and it has few things installed, yet if i click on something it takes a while to load, and its as likely a virus for all i know but its an old laptop, so a new install of linux is easier than fixing it
<extio> anyways in case its just a really slow processor, i wanted something that wasnt graphically heavy and without too much system use in general
<extio> but i am new, so easier is better.
<TImewarper>  how can i blacklist a user sshd (stop that user from using ssh)?
<Peace-> TImewarper: groups?
<TImewarper> what group is that
<DarthFrog> TImewarper: A user with a proper account on your system or a remote user trying to get into your system?
<Peace-> !groups
<argentum> привет, кто сталкивался с 2мя видеокартами на ноутбуке?
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<argentum> sorry...
<Timewarper> i need to run xhost +localhost everytime i reboot, how can i make this command permanent?
<Peace-> Timewarper: in autostart
<DarthFrog> Timewarper: Put a shell script in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Timewarper> Peace-, i there a file i can edit in ~ ?
<Timewarper> i dont want to use kde's autostart scripts
<Timewarper> any other way?
<Peace-> Timewarper: you don't use kde's autostart scripts
<Peace-> you create a new one script
<Peace-> that is
<Peace-> scripts that are on autostartfolder are loaded
<Peace-> automatically
<Timewarper> Peace-, can i write that command somewhere to be run?
<Timewarper> xhost +localhost?
<Timewarper> in some file
<DarthFrog> Timewarper: We just told you how to do exactly that.
<Peace-> Timewarper:  echo '!#/bin/bash' > ~/.kde/Autostart
<Peace-> Timewarper:  echo "xhost +localhost" >> ~/.kde/Autostart
<Timewarper> Peace-, is autostart a file or folder?
<Peace-> oh sory
<DarthFrog> Peace-:  Um, you want to give it a file name. :-)
<Peace-> Timewarper:  echo "xhost +localhost" >> ~/.kde/Autostart/scripton
<Peace-> Timewarper: correct with the name
<Peace-> btw
<Timewarper> Peace-, do i need to chmod iit?
<Peace-> Timewarper: ys
<Timewarper> chmod +a +x
<Peace-> chmox +x
<Peace-> omg
 * Peace- why there is not autocomplete bash here on irc?
<DarthFrog> Peace-: Is the blood level in your caffeine system a bit too high?  :-)
<Timewarper> lol
<Peace-> xD
<Timewarper> there may be a script to autocomplete bash in irc
<Timewarper> btw
<Timewarper> what does !#/bin/bash do in scripts?
<Timewarper> tell them to use bash?
<Peace-> yes
<Timewarper> i think i have seen scripts with just /bin/bash at the strt
<Timewarper> without !#
<DarthFrog> Timewarper: Then they're not shell scripts.
<sluckxz> anybody get freenx working on 11.10?
<DarthFrog> the shebang is necessary.  Unless you pass the file name onto bash, viz:  bash <filename>
<Timewarper> Peace-, also it is #! not the other way arround
<DarthFrog> Timewarper: The shebang line is necessary to identify the correct command processor.  It might not be /bin/bash.   It could be, eg. /bin/perl for a perl script, /bin/python for a python script or /bin/csh for a C shell script.
<Peace-> Timewarper: you right :)
<Peace-> i ma  a bit tired
<Timewarper> DarthFrog, do we name bash scripts .sh?
<Timewarper> in general
<DarthFrog> Timewarper:  File extentions are meanginless in Unix.
<Timewarper> DarthFrog, i know
<Timewarper> i try to remember the norm
<DarthFrog> Naming it .sh is for your convenience only, means nothing to the shell.
<Peace-> +1
<DarthFrog> Many scripts do not have any extentions at all.
<Timewarper> ok then
<Timewarper> k thx bye
<sluckxz> well NOMACHINEs 4 beta nxserver is simple to install and works great.  really hope an open nx server gets up to speed but until then at least it works.
<PhilRod_> sluckxz: does it still require root to install?
<sluckxz> yea
<hume> hi...I've just recently switched to kubuntu from ubuntu (11.10) and like it. I'm trying to understand and make use of activities. Now: sometimes when I switch activities, a window appears that wants to start some programs. Can I cutomize this feature for a new activity? Is it a widget or....?
<PhilRod_> sluckxz: ah, pity. I would like to get a faster remote X thing on some machines where I don't have root
<sluckxz> do you have any solution without being root?
<RoadsterGT> I am running firefox as another user (sudo -u john -H firefox) but i have no sound. It appears it cant connect to alsa. How can i fix that?
<sluckxz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744359
<sluckxz> did you see that RoadsterGT
<RoadsterGT> sluckxz, doesnt say much
<sluckxz> So I tried: pkill pulse and restarted Chrome as different user. Now I get sound ! But of course now there is no more sound as the user I currently am logged in with
<sluckxz> unless I restart the pulseaudio-daemon
<RoadsterGT> i dont use pulse
<RoadsterGT> and besides you cant kill the daemon each time you want to open firefox
<RoadsterGT> the answer
<RoadsterGT> http://alsa.opensrc.org/Dmix#1._Install_aoss.2C_alsaplayer.2C_mpg321
<sluckxz> cool
<akuarius> wtf
<akuarius> no one talk?
<akuarius> wtf is happening here?
<Resistance> lag time ;P
<akuarius> hum i see
<Resistance> also this is the support channel not the social channel
<Resistance> so...
<Resistance> akuarius, do you need help with something?
<akuarius> yes i need
<akuarius> im trying to robe a bank with ubuntu, can u tell me what i have to do?
<akuarius> im a poor guy and i nedd funds to bye a new car
<Resistance> yeah i can tell you what to do
<Resistance> read the code of conduct and channel rules
<akuarius> ty :)
<Resistance> before asking about illegal crap
<Resistance> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<akuarius> hum ok sorry i dont knew it that
<akuarius> ok no problem
<akuarius> ty ubottu
<akuarius> and can u tell me whats the best free shooter game to ubuntu? to play online?
<akuarius> im new ubuntu user :)
<akuarius> so will u help me?
<akuarius> omg
<Resistance> unfortunately i dont play games on ubuntu ;P
<akuarius> what u do on ubuntu can i know?
<Resistance> nope i cannot divulge that information ;P
<akuarius> i saw a movie on ubuntu and its to slow frames omg
 * Resistance does [SECRET CODING WORK] for [UNDISCLOSED ENTITY]
<akuarius> how can i fix the image to see movies with no lagg?
<akuarius> lol
<akuarius> ahaha
<akuarius> i see u r comic
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu  | akuarius
<ubottu> akuarius: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<akuarius> are u admin?
<BluesKaj> akuarius, also install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pici> akuarius: Our channel guidelines apply to this channel as well.  This channel is for support, not fooling around.
<BluesKaj> !u | akuarius
<ubottu> akuarius: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<akuarius> lol
<akuarius> ok
<akuarius> ty
<BluesKaj> no lols either :)
<akuarius> u are good
<BluesKaj> akuarius, your last warning , don't puh it
<BluesKaj> push
<akuarius> ok so go fuck uerself and kiss my 21 letter of modern latin alphabet cock and kiss my ass to bye
<Resistance> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Resistance> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<Resistance> oops pici ninja'd
<Resistance> :P
<BluesKaj> Resistance, no point , don't react
<F1rebird^937q^> Ciao a tutti :P
<Pici> !it | F1rebird^937q^
<ubottu> F1rebird^937q^: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<btchero1> I have a problem and I need some help figuring out the search terms to google it.  The thing in the top right you click has quit showing all the apps running when clicked/now just a drop down menu.  What should i be searching for
<BluesKaj> btchero1, are you on ubuntu/gnome or kubuntu/kde?
<YawningAngel> Can anyone tell me how best to start troubleshooting a slow/unreliable network interface?
<BluesKaj> YawningAngel, ethernet or wifi ?
<YawningAngel> Ethernet
<BluesKaj> router-modem or just modem ?
<YawningAngel> I have a combo router/modem
<YawningAngel> My network interface has been fine under other linuxes
<YawningAngel> So I'm suspecting it's a software config issue somewhere
<YawningAngel> But I have no idea where to start looking
<BluesKaj> YawningAngel,  open a terminal and run this command , sudo dhclient eth0
<YawningAngel> Hold up, I'll have to reboot, went onto a system with a working eth interface :p
<YawningAngel> brb
<YawningAngel> Right
<YawningAngel> I get the output "RTNETLINK answers: File exists"
<BluesKaj> YawningAngel, i recommend this setup for ppl with network manager problems on kubuntu. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<YawningAngel> Thanks very much, I'll take a look
<BluesKaj> then you can run without the network manager interference layer , as I call it
<YawningAngel> Makes sense, I'll set it up as you suggest
<YawningAngel> Thank you very much
<BluesKaj> YawningAngel, good luck, sorry , but i have to leave
<sluckxz> anybody loving ubuntu one using kde?
<sercan> ubuntu da hdd bağlama nasıl yapılıyor bilen varmı
<ashley_> hi, can someone please pm me... im still a bit of a newb i guess you could say, and im having difficulty with my firefox. If I get a PM i will explain further
<Phoenixz> I have my kubuntu laptop at work and some bright light decided to make the wifi SSID hidden "for more security" (yes, I know, dont even bother, barking up the wrong tree there) and now I have  the problem that my knetwork manager does not want to connect / seems unable to connect to that hidden SSID.. Help?
<clashingwave> Hello all, I'm trying to get two finger tap to work for my touchpad, but I can seem to get it to work, I have tried using the options in the system settings, but those don't seem to take  effect. can anyone help me with this please?
<amason> clashingwave: what kind of touchpad do you have ?
<clashingwave> It seems to be a standered touchpad on most laptops
<amason> which driver is it using ?
<clashingwave> The hardware information givin in the Touchpad settings is SynPS/2 Synaptics
<clashingwave> Im not sure as to what driver its using
<tharkun> People how can i switch between workspaces on kde and how can i add more?
<orp> amy one use opendns?
<amason> tharkun: you can choose in the preferences
<amason> tharkun: and if you right click on the pager
<amason> you can add more
<amason> orp: not atm but I was previously
<tharkun> amason: where is the pager?
<tharkun> and there seems to be no option under preferences :(
<clashingwave> tharkun: In the system settings click on the icon "Workspace Behavior"  you will see virtual desktops and in there  you can add more
<orp> did you lik134e it
<orp> did you like that ?
<orp> i don' t see any diffrence
<orp> i still don't know the difrence betwin chrome and chromium
<orp> any one know it ?
<sercan> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<sercan> [mntent]: line 1 in /etc/fstab is bad
<sercan> [mntent]: line 2 in /etc/fstab is bad
<sercan> [mntent]: line 10 in /etc/fstab is bad
<sercan> mount: can't find /dev/sdb2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
#kubuntu 2011-12-01
<Letalis> is there a program that will allow you to start and stop system services in kde without having to actually manually do it in rc.d?
<sluckxz> service monitor widget looks pretty slick
<sluckxz> http://imgur.com/yK1Fc  screenshot of one page of widget settings
<Letalis> i may check that out
<sluckxz> yea i just tested cron with it.  seems pretty slick.  pops up the kdesudo thingy for a password to stop cron.
<Letalis> sounds good thanks for the suggestion
<ashley_> hi, having problems with adept package manager. can someone help?
<Scunizi> Hi all.. I'm trying to report a bug in the Calculator Widget that you can put on the desktop.. I'm having an issue finding the package name. Any suggestions?
<Scunizi> NVM.. filed a bug without attaching it to a package.
<linxuser> help
<amason> linxuser: unfortunately the psycic module hasn't been installed on this server
<amason> so you might have to provide more details on your problem if you wish for anyone to help
<JackyAlcine> XD
<[_MIkE_]> hello
<[_MIkE_]> i was upgrading my Kubuntu 10.10 to 11.04, but i had a loss of power... now i cannot start my distro.
<[_MIkE_]> how can i reapir it without losing my personal files?
<[_MIkE_]> i was upgrading my Kubuntu 10.10 to 11.04, but i had a loss of power... now i cannot start my distro.
<[_MIkE_]> how can i reapir it without losing my personal files?
<nightshadow> join #android
<nightshadow> crumbs, ignore me
<almoxarife> I am a hybrid user of ubuntu/kubuntu, kubuntu itself confuses me, too many options and ubuntu/gnome3 don't have enough, so I use some of both, I get errors with some kubuntu apps that make me think I don't have enough of the backbone installed, so, which app would provide me with the most of the backbone without a full blown kubuntu install??
<Corigo> So, again, I setup a software RAID, set a file system mount point in /dev/ then a week later I ran the suggested updates, and after the reboot my moint point was missing. Any idea why this would happen?
<LINKSWORD2> !kubuntu 12.04 beta
<LINKSWORD2> ... Fail. lol
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I'm looking for info on Kubuntu 12. Is there any testing beta out?
<Unit193> 1. Bot isn't here 2. Not a factoid :P
<LINKSWORD2> lol Did somebody kill the bot?
<Unit193> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20111129.1/ or you can wait for Alpha1 (should be about tomorrow?) to test it out, but it's not really ready for everyday use
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm...
<LINKSWORD2> Have you had any graphical or theme-related problems with 11.10?
<amason> LINKSWORD2: it's not been long ago since it was synced, i would doubt a beta would be out yet
<amason> it's still under heavy development
<LINKSWORD2> OK, thanks. Next question... Are there any known issues for GUI, graphical, or theme-related problems... Possibly not displaying properly?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm running 11.04 and the fact that I've had previous problems with upgrading to 11.10 is the only reason I don't do it again.
<Corigo> Best way to set root password?
<DarthFrog> Corigo: Is not to do it.  Use "sudo" instead.
<LINKSWORD2> At least you didn't say "Use Google instead"
<Daskreech> Cute
<Daskreech> Searching for Office suite on Bing turns up Openoffice before Microsoft office
<Daskreech> Corigo: depends on what you updated
<Daskreech> !root
<Daskreech> RIght .>_<
<Unit193> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no  root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password.  Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<amason> LINKSWORD2: pretty generic question.....the answer i guess is that it depends on your setup...if you are using stock standard theme on well supported hardware you should be fine
<amason> my upgrade worked fine...that isn't to say yours will
<Corigo> looking at the list linux-headers seems the most likely culprit, but why would anything reset my filesystem mount points/
<amason> most people don't have issues
<Corigo> ?
<amason> Corigo: what are you trying to achieve ?
<amason> n/m i see your previous post
<Corigo> I had a lovely fstab mapping setup, I did the basic "recommended" updates and now I'm being forced to remap my mount point... just seems ultra wonky
<LINKSWORD2> Every time I upgrade, the window-bar at the top of a window will not show the -/+/x buttons.
<LINKSWORD2> They're still there, and the system reacts to them, but they're not in the right positions, and they're not visible.
<LINKSWORD2> lol @ Corigo "wonky"
<Corigo> is there a way to analyze the contents/mapping of an existing filesystem mount point?
<DarthFrog> What do you mean by analyze?  "mount' by itself will show you the mountings.
<Corigo> for example how can I determine what /dev/md0 is mapping to?
<DarthFrog> cat /proc/mdstat
<Corigo> bizarre. So when I created the raid array it wouldn't let me set md0 as my point, now (after the update) it reset my previous md127 to md0 ... ultra wonky indeed
<faLUCE> hi. I can't set 1920x1080 resolution on "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)" (I'm using ubuntu). In addition, I had to add " i915.modeset=0 " to grub file (otherwise I saw a black screen). How can I solve?
<faLUCE> hi. I can't use resolutions higher than 1280x1024 with "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)". In addition, I had to boot with "nomodeset" (otherwise I saw only a black screen)
<Joit_> faluce i only can guess because i am new at kubuntu too but look at settings and install a graphic driver?
<Joit_> i got a similar problem, that it did not install a driver at the install, i had to add it later
<Joit_> same for me, it only worked with the option nomodeset
<Joit_> then i did install a nvidia driver over  hardware
<Joit_> -drivers
<daniel> does someone know how to enable hardware acceleration on kubuntu 11.10 i have ati mobility radeon hd 4300/4500
<daniel> someone? :/
<toumbo> how to quicly accosiate amarok with all audio files?
<toumbo> quicky
<toumbo> nevermind
<faLUCE> hi, I'm using the integrated graphic cardo of a i5 2400 cpu (ubuntu 11.10, kernel 3.0.0-12-generic). Unfortunately, I have to use "nomodeset" (otherwise I have blank screen after boot) and can't use high resolution. How can I solve?
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: Intel sandy bridge GPU chipset?
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: it seems so...
<faLUCE> then?
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: You will need these two ppa https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa  https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<GirlyGirl> then update the system
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: should I remove nomodeset from grub?
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: after updating
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: If it doesn't work use ppa-purge to remove packages and re add "nomodeset"
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: this is too aleatory
<GirlyGirl> Its worth a try
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: Generally Sandy Bridge works out of the bot on 11.10 are you sure this computer doesn't have Nividia Optimus
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: I already tried that http://askubuntu.com/questions/65637/ubuntu-failed-to-detect-monitor-and-very-low-resolution but with no luck
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: I don't know what nvidia optimus is
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: That won't work especially on 11.10
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: Paste the output of "lspci" on paste.ubuntu.com
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: http://pastebin.com/f20Sdgj1
<tonymc> i have a problem with libreoffice - it won't start
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: what won't work?
<tonymc> to be more precise, doesn't get past the splash screen
<tonymc> i run oneiric with latest updates and some ppa's
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: The askubuntu.com thing
<tonymc> no ppa for libreoffice but i tried with that also
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: why?
<tonymc> running libreoffice from console doesn't give any error messages or anything
<tonymc> i tried removing .libreoffice, tried purging and reinstalling
<tonymc> any ideas?
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: Its basically the same default driver
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: which is the command for adding the two ppas?
<GirlyGirl> tonymc: delete ".libreoffice " in your home folder
<tonymc> tried that
<tonymc> didn't work
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: "sudo apt apt-add-repository ppa:sarvatt/intel-sna" and "sudo apt apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa"
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: let's try
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: then update and upgrade, right?
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: 1 momment
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: remove the glassen ppa the update
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: I can't find the glassen ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: that file is no longer used for ppa's for a very long time
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: so it doesn't matter?
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: You can use the "settings" , configure software sources in muon
<GirlyGirl> or do "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge" then "sudo ppa-purge ppa:glasen/intel-driver"
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: ppa's are now stored in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ for a very long time
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: "Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: glasen intel-driver"
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: You use Kubuntu 11.10?
<faLUCE> anyway, GirlyGirl, if I do apt-get update with your two repos, I obtain errors
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: yes, lubuntu 11.10
<faLUCE> lubuntu, not kubuntu
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: Then what on earth are you doing in #kubuntu!
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: because the problem is ubuntu generic
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: Maybe #ubuntu would have been better then
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: Anyways lubuntu has synaptic?
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: yes
<faLUCE> I can add these repos, but it gives me errors when updating
<faLUCE> I can add these ppas, but it gives me errors when updating
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: Press "alt + f2" and tpye "gksu software-properties-gtk"
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: ok, then?
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE:  one moment
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: in this section http://www.picamatic.com/show/2011/12/01/12/58/8055021_1024x600.jpeg
<GirlyGirl> remove the glassen ppa and add the two I told you .. use the "add" and "remove" button
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: Ok?
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: After doing that update and upgrade
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: you are very kind, but as said before, I don't have a glassen entry in this panel
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: Then just add the two I told you
<GirlyGirl> ppa:sarvatt/intel-sna and ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: Done?
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: i updated . now, should I upgrade?
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: Just out of curriousity why would you use Lubuntu on a core i5 system?
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: Yes then reboot
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: I have to remove nomodeset from grub, before reboot?
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: Yes
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: lxde is much better thank kde and gnome. and I'm making my own distro bootable on different cpus
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: remove it and do "sudo update-grup"
<GirlyGirl> sorry grub
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: lxde is faster.
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: On older hardware sure, but I'm currently using KDE on an Intel Atom 1.6 Ghz with only 2Gb ram and KDE 4.7 is fast for me
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: it's not enough fast for my projects...
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: I have to optimize a lot of stuff
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: What projects?
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: I build Audio video boxes on poor cpus
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: ok, I reboot, I'll be back soon
<faLUCE> GirlyGirl: no luck
<GirlyGirl> faLUCE: Maybe the #ubuntu channel can help you then ... I still find it strange that you would come to #kubuntu
<Aprendiz_> anybody have had problems upgrading today?
<Aprendiz_> I have one package kept
<sercan> ubuntu vmware instal??
<Peace-> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sercan> virtualbox error
<DaemonFC> VirtualBox is probably the second largest source of kernel panics after nonfree video drivers
<DaemonFC> :)
<RoadsterGT> how can i deactivate and blacklist the OSS module?
<DaemonFC> uhhhm
<Peace-> RoadsterGT: locate blacklist
<DaemonFC> recent Ubuntu kernels provide no OSS emulation at all
<Peace-> mm?
<DaemonFC> even worse, they preclaim those resources so you can't even install OSS 4
<Peace-> DaemonFC: oss4?
<DaemonFC> yeah
<DaemonFC> Ubuntu declared war on OSS starting sometime around 10,10
<RoadsterGT> Peace-, there are many entries
<Peace-> RoadsterGT: locate blacklist | grep etc
<RoadsterGT> http://pastebin.com/gJV6nZhS
<Peace-> RoadsterGT: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Peace-> RoadsterGT: should be that
<DaemonFC> are you using 10.04 or something?
<RoadsterGT> yes i user 10.04 lts
<Peace-> RoadsterGT: yes it is /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<RoadsterGT> Peace-, should i add the line:
<RoadsterGT> blacklist oss
<RoadsterGT> or something else?
<Peace-> RoadsterGT: lsmod | grep oss
<DaemonFC> seeing as how there is no OSS system even on kernels that support the OSS 3 API, I don't know how you could blacklist it
<DaemonFC> it's built into ALSA
<Peace-> if thre is not a module for oss you can't
<DaemonFC> it's not a module, it's part of ALSA
<Peace-> DaemonFC: mmm not the emulation i mean
<Peace-> alsa can emulate oss
<Peace-> oss4 i gues i a different beast
<DaemonFC> which could be built as a module, but nobody does that I'm aware of and it would require blacklisting ALSA even if that were the case ;)
<RoadsterGT> Peace-, http://pastebin.com/zu1s9Lpi
<DaemonFC> OSS 4 is very different
<Peace-> RoadsterGT: what did you installed?
<RoadsterGT> Peace-, the defaults mostly
<Peace-> RoadsterGT: the default what does it mean?
<DaemonFC> yes, the ALSA OSS 3 emulation is only meant to provide the OSS 3 API that was supported in old Linux kernels
<RoadsterGT> Peace-, what came with 10.04
<RoadsterGT> and this
<RoadsterGT> apt-get install alsa-oss alsaplayer mpg321 alsaplayer-alsa alsa-base
<DaemonFC> it has nothing to do with OSS 4 at all and it is not OSS
<Peace-> RoadsterGT:  see what you have installed on oss
<RoadsterGT> how can i do that?
<Peace-> RoadsterGT: open kpackagekit and search for oss
<DaemonFC> not OSS version anything, period, it just implements some APIs in a way that applications use ALSA without even knowing it (ideally anyway)
<Peace-> RoadsterGT: select what is installed and mark them to remove
<DaemonFC> I don't understand why the Ubuntu kernel team decided OSS emulation should be scrapped
<RoadsterGT> Peace-, i got only alsa-oss
<DaemonFC> when they kept old ALSA API from like 9 years ago
<Peace-> RoadsterGT: so remove it
<DaemonFC> but oh well
<sercan> sudo sh VMware-Workstation-Full-7.1.4-385536.i386.bundle
<sercan> vmware-installer.py:6503): Gtk-WARNING **: Tema aygıtı module_path "pixmap" içinde bulunamadı,
<sercan> diyor
<DaemonFC> vmware? really?
 * DaemonFC head desks
<DaemonFC> I don't know why people are ever surprised when they try to run some random installer script for proprietary software and it fails
<sercan> yes vmware installation error
<sercan> vmware-installer.py: 6503): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme device module_path "pixmap" found in the
<Peace-> DaemonFC: btw vmware is supported
<DaemonFC> if they're supported, where's the DEB?
<DaemonFC> :)
<sercan> setup.x86_64.bundle
<DaemonFC> .sh installers from anyone make me instantly start wondering how many hours it will take me to figure out why it won't install
<DaemonFC> or if it does somehow, why it won't start
<Peace-> DaemonFC: you don't need deb for a linux system
<sercan> sudo sh /home/sercan/Ä°ndirilenler/setup.x86_64.bundle
<DaemonFC> yeah, pass
<DaemonFC> :)
<Peace-> DaemonFC: infact you can compile  what you want
<DaemonFC> you can't compile vmware
<DaemonFC> there's no source :)
<Peace-> if you know-how
<Peace-> compile install
<Peace-> is supported.
<DaemonFC> going outside the package manager is almost always a bad idea
<Peace-> three is a native bin for linux
<Peace-> .
<Peace-> DaemonFC: that is for noobs
<DaemonFC> but if you like cleaning up messes, then you'll love script installers
<DaemonFC> no, I just mean they tend to spew crap everywhere
<DaemonFC> and overwrite system files
<DaemonFC> AMD and Nvidia love that
<sercan> How to install ubuntu or
<Peace-> admin is not a noob ,, if he is ... well it's his problem
<DaemonFC> but the spewing crap any and everywhere part is common with most "generic Linux" installer scripts from anyone
<sercan> vmware
<Peace-> DaemonFC: ok so go in windows for a virtualmachine?
<Peace-> just because you don't know how to fix a linux system?
<DaemonFC> I don't know what VMWare is doing
<DaemonFC> I don't use proprietary software
<Peace-> ok
<sercan> mware-installer.py:6503): Gtk-WARNING ** module_path "pixmap"
<DaemonFC> and I sure as heck won't use proprietary software without a proper installer
<Peace-> i use what i need with linux because i know
<Peace-> how to fix my system always
<DaemonFC> "It's not a good idea to put forks in the microwave, but don't let me stop you!" ;)
<sercan> virtualbox how to resolve the unreachable error
<Peace-> linux is not a microwave
<Peace-> .
<sercan> inaccessible
<sercan> how to recover
<sercan> I do not know English
<sercan> translation using the
<DaemonFC> VirtualBox taints your kernel
<DaemonFC> so does VMWare
<DaemonFC> just so you know why I used that analogy
<Peace-> sercan: 64bit cpu?
<sercan> I could not find information on how to patch
<sercan> yes
<Peace-> sercan: omg...
<sercan> so?
<Peace-> sercan: http://www.vmware.com/support/player40/doc/releasenotes_player40.html#Installation_Requirements
<sercan> virtualbox machine can not be reached
<DaemonFC> Peace-: They claim to support it
<DaemonFC> have you asked them why it doesn't work? :)
<Peace-> sercan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11440657
<Peace-> DaemonFC: there is always a workaraound !  dont came here just to say i don't use proprietary software
<Peace-> DaemonFC: if you want help people ok , if not shut up
<DaemonFC> if you want to know why someone's nonfree software won't work, ask them
<DaemonFC> they wrote it, only they know why it's not working
<Peace-> !chat | DaemonFC
<ubottu> DaemonFC: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Peace-> !offtopic | DaemonFC
<ubottu> DaemonFC: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
 * DaemonFC didn't realize he was in #vmware-crap
<DaemonFC> pardon me :)
<DaemonFC> I'll take this off topic discussion about Kubuntu elsewhere because clearly the subject is vmware and that's why the room is called kubuntu
<Peace-> DaemonFC: you are not helping people you are just in offtopic
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hi
<DaemonFC> http://www.vmware.com/support/contacts/
<BluesKaj> hey Peace-
<DaemonFC> you can get help from VMWare there, if they ever decide to reply
<szal> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<eristikophiles> hey if muon is crashing, how would i best clean by pkdb?
<eristikophiles> pkgdb
<eristikophiles> ugh. clean *my*
<eristikophiles> not so awake yet today
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, sudo apt-get autoclean
<BluesKaj> or autoremove
<BluesKaj> I usually do both
<eristikophiles> ah ok
<eristikophiles> thanks
<eristikophiles> heh. it says it can't lock the downloads dir
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, permissions maybe , but any left over unneeded depends are usually in usr/bin or usr/lib , not the downloads ,.unless of course you compliled some apps from source
<eristikophiles> it says these 2 lines:
<eristikophiles> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<eristikophiles> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<szal> sounds like not being privileged
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<eristikophiles> huh. that gave no output and isn't running in the background
<eristikophiles> i guess there are no unconfig'd packages
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, it'ws not supposed to give any output , it just closes any packages that are on hold for installation or removal
<eristikophiles> ah i see
<eristikophiles> thanks
<eristikophiles> the manpage didn't make it sound that way lol
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, you may have another package manager open
<eristikophiles> it doesn't give the error that that usually would cause
<eristikophiles> ..it seems to stall when i try to retrieve update packages
<eristikophiles> i also noticed earlier today that i can't reach sourceforge
<eristikophiles> i suspect that is peerguardian's fault
<eristikophiles> ;p
<eristikophiles> some of the lists are ridiculously restrictive. but i could get on there before
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, run this , to clear any packages in limbo , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<eristikophiles> no that's not it .. at least for muon. it still doesn't work when pg is off
<BluesKaj> erik peerguardian?
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, ^
<faLUCE> Hi. I can boot with my distro (a lubuntu 11.10 based distro, created by me with remastersys utility) only if I set nomodeset. Otherwise I see a black screen after booting. Unfortunately, with nomodeset I can only see low resolution for the screen. How can I solve that? I tried the lubuntu 11.10 live cd and it sees high resolutions too. How can I correct this error in my custom distro?
<szal> faLUCE: wrong channel
<faLUCE> szal: why?
<szal> faLUCE: (1) Lubuntu != Kubuntu (under the hood yes, but we support solely Kubuntu); (2) "custom distro" = not supported
<faLUCE> szal: the problem is common to all ubuntu based distros
<szal> faLUCE: other than that, don't crosspost to multiple channels
<faLUCE> szal: please, don't say stupid things.
<szal> !guidelines | faLUCE
<ubottu> faLUCE: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<faLUCE> szal: if you want to waste your time, I'll simply ignore you
<eristikophiles> BluesKaj- i turned off peerguardian and tried it again.. didn't help. i don't think pg is blocking the source archives
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, what is perrguardian anyway?
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, try this , and then stop crossposting http://fossplanet.com/f12/setting-screen-resolution-grub2-107813/
<BluesKaj> ok , eristikophiles , peerguardian..IP/port blocker etc ...I just use the router for that
<eristikophiles> yeah, i'm used to having to put up with shitty routers
<eristikophiles> have a better one lately but still, i don't like to rely on router firewalls
<eristikophiles> besides which i like having blacklists to draw from
<eristikophiles> i can't possibly keep track of all the IPs i connect to
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, the router port and IP settings ...the fw is default , it uses the negative option ..blocks all portd unless opened for particular apps
<BluesKaj> just a small LAN here so no admin required
<TImewarper> how can i add myself to the vboxusers group?
<BluesKaj> TImewarper, ask in vbox
<Pici> TImewarper: sudo adduser yourusername vboxusers
<TImewarper> Pici, can i use usermod or something?
<Pici> TImewarper: Is there a problem using adduser?
<TImewarper> k thx bye
<Pici> er, okay
<faLUCE> here's the pastebin of xorg log. I have troubles in setting high resolution for my monitor.  http://pastebin.com/yg4323st    where can be the problem?
<eristikophiles> BluesKaj- yeah i dislike messing with router settings overmuch. i prefer to just DMZ and use a software firewall on the box itself
<BluesKaj> eristikophiles, yeah that works too
<eristikophiles> it's sort of annoying that pg blocks sourceforge.net
<eristikophiles> i can't think of why except it's a site for hacker tools according to squares and cops
<eristikophiles> aw crap, now i'm getting totally unrelated errors working with /var subdirs
<eristikophiles> i think i need a reboot
<akisgr> hi. is there any way in kmail to send a message later specifying the time? i am searching kmail but i didn't find anything.
<akisgr> Is there a way to schedule when a particular email is sent when using Kmail?
<akisgr> I know there is the "send later" option. What I a looking for is a way to
<akisgr> send a message at a particular time such as setting it to be sent at 4:30
<akisgr> this afternoon or  9:00 tomorrow morning or such.
<WindPower> I don't think there is such a thing, akisgr
<BluesKaj> isn't here a time setting in the send later option akisgr , I haven't used kmail in ages so I can't help much more than that
<akisgr> i have the same opinion because i googled already and i didn't find anything and that is the reason i asked for your assistance.
<fullstop> I took the plunge and updated from 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10.
<fullstop> 4.7.2 is far better, and faster, than 4.5.x
<fullstop> I'm not sure how much of the speed is better Xorg drivers and how much is kde/qt though.
<TImewarper> does ubiquity work if i run ubuntu from within virtualbox? (as a live system)
<TImewarper> BluesKaj, sucks dicks
<TImewarper> true story
<BluesKaj> thanks Pici
<phoenix_firebrd> need help with using vaapi
<kmmndr> Hi all :-)
<kmmndr> does anyone experienced mouse freeze during light load (for example : plug an usb device in, open dolphin, ...) ?
<Peace-> kmmndr: no
<Peace-> kmmndr: looks like your mouse is not correctly recognized
<Peace-> or there is a bug in the kernel
<Peace-> kmmndr: so see the log
<Peace-> and see what it says
<phoenix_firebrd> can some one help me to setup vaapi hardware acceleration?
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<excognac> Does orca work under kde PROPERLY?
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<wabash> hey there. I've been a loyal Ubunu user for a long  long time. But Unity pisses me off. So I'm looking to do something different. I'm upgrading from 10.10. I'm looking at Fedora 16, Kubuntu, Mint, and just Ubuntu but replacing the windowing environ.
<wabash> So for Kubuntu, can I expect that all the software I've come to use with Ubuntu is available here too?
<wabash> Are the repos the same?
<Peace-> wabash: of course
<Peace-> wabash: kubuntu is ubuntu +kde
<DarthFrog> wabash: Yes, for the most part.  And yes, all Ubuntu software works ferpectly under Kubuntu.
<tchab> hi, i just tried to install kubuntu 11.10 but the installer crashes because of ubiquity... i did not found an fix for that, is there one?
<wabash> Peace-: DarthFrog: thank you both. So, it's going to also use sudo, etc. etc.?
<DarthFrog> wabash: Yes.
<wabash> And, can you recommend 32 bit vs. 64 bit? Will 32 -bit flash player work under 64 bit environment?
<DarthFrog> wabash: The only thing that changes is that you'll be using KDE as your desktop.
<DarthFrog> wabash: Yes it will.
<wabash> DarthFrog: Ok, great to know. What's your take on 64 vs. 32 for OS?
<DarthFrog> Me?  I paid for a 64 bit CPU, I want to use all 64 bits. :-)
<tchab> if you can take 64 take it ;-)
<tchab> well, i dont want to be annoying, but: [19:32] <tchab> hi, i just tried to install kubuntu 11.10 but the installer crashes because of ubiquity... i did not found an fix for that, is there one?
<tchab> any ideas?
<wabash> DarthFrog: tchab: My sentiments.... sure. Are there any drawbacks to using 64 bit os? I know that references in Java will take up more space. Anything else?
<DarthFrog> However, unless you're doing something CPU intensive (email, IRC and web browsing aren't), there's no real advantage to 64 bits.
<wabash> And would a 32 bit JVM work fine with 64bit os?
<wabash> DarthFrog: Well, I'll plan to use BLAS actually.... so it may prove worthwhile..
<wabash> Is this correcT?
<DarthFrog> wabash: I've found no drawbacks whatsoever to using a 64 bit OS.
<wabash> Is it a correct assumtion that BLAS and ATLAS would run quite a bit faster on 64bit ?
<DarthFrog> Since I have no idea what they are, I have no idea. :-)
<tchab> :D
<sluckxz> how to use apt or dpkg whatever to discard a full install of kde and go minimal desktop?
<DarthFrog> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<sluckxz> can i just apt-get insall kde-minimal?
<sluckxz> thanks i'll look
<tchab> sluckxz: thats really minimal http://i3wm.org/ :-)
<caesar_> how do i get desktop icons to show?
<sluckxz> yea headless type id imagine.  havent looked at it yet.  i would like kde minimal and skip a core only cause i guess id have to re download kde.
<tchab> still no ideas about the ubiquity-bug of the installer?
<Cassio> Hi, how can I  format pen-drive on KDE user interface
<mr-rich> Guest81344: Pen drives are usually pre-formatted to FAT32 ... what do you want to format it too?
<Guest81344> it possible to package the Quick USB Formatter kubuntu by default?
<Guest81344> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Quick+Usb+Formatter?content=137493
<ahox> Hi, is there some way to use the cisco ssl vpn with networkmanager?
<Pici> ahox: network-manager-vpnc might do the trick.
<ahox> Pici: Thats the old cisco client, isn't it? From what I understood, this one is incompatible with the new one
<Pici> ahox: is openconnect the new one? network-manager-openconnect
<rafail> hi
<ahox> Pici: Yes, thats it. Thanks!
<mithrop> hi here
<benbloom> ack! think i broke X! can someone help me out? when i'm booting, the screen freezes before the login prompt. system totally locks up, I can't even get to a tty. I was trying to add a second moniter to my setup when this happen. think it's something with x.org? PLEASE HELP!
<mithrop> benbloom: try to start in rescue mode with the grub to get a shell or a tty
<benbloom> yeah. i'm in that mode...
<benbloom> rcu_sched_state detected stall on CPU 1
<benbloom> also there's a PCI hardware error. :'-(
<mithrop> oO
<mithrop> I don't really know this kind of error... :/ I was thinking that your xorg.conf is the problem, but I am not really sure now... We can try to put it back in a normal state anyway ;)
<benbloom> same thoughts here. there is no file in /etc/X11/ xorg.conf
<mithrop> " sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg "
<mithrop> try it and tell me
<benbloom> cool. that's what i was looking for! thanks
<mithrop> :)
<benbloom> dont think it worked
<benbloom> i did put a new ram chip in yesterday... but everything's been working fine
<benbloom> what happenend was i put a new video card in, booted with one video attatched to DVI and it went fine, recognized the card and possible outputs. I selected DVI as primary out, then rebooted with a second moniter plugged into VGA hoping it would recognize and configre it at boot.
<benbloom> that was the last time i was able to boot in normally (did make it through recovery into kdm once, but havent' been able to replicate that
<benbloom> so removing the new RAM seems to have made a dif. PCI hardware error was the clue there
<mithrop> benbloom: it's strange to destroy a RAM when plugging a screen on your video card ^^
<benbloom> yeah. at least i'm running ok though. i'll do a memtest and see what's going on with the card
<mithrop> benbloom: good luck ;)
<benbloom> ty. problems are not over i fear. now it's taking too long to shut down! at least the animated logout dots are moving
<benbloom> thanks for the help mithrop. i'll write down/memorize that dpkg-configure -phigh xserver-xorg trick
<Belial`> benbloom: what's the problem? i tried to scroll, but i'm connected to a bnc and i don't have a back log set for this channel.
<vlada> ahoj
<Belial`> the memory problem.
<mithrop> benbloom: you're welcome :) I found it on the french documentation of Ubuntu... it seems to be a very good version ;)
<benbloom> is it possible that my using a keyboard/mouse relay switch could have something to do with this?
<vlada> just install kubuntu, im very confused :D
<benbloom> still logging out btw.
<benbloom> :D vlada. first time using KDE?
<vlada> yes
<benbloom> what OS are you coming from??
<vlada> Windows 7
<vlada> where are you from? im in czech republic
<benbloom> k. KDE has a lot in common with win7 in terms of layout. what's your  confusion
<benbloom> california
<vlada> it is a little different than win 7
<vlada> im problem with amarok, does not work mp3
<benbloom> yeah it's different! but it's very configurable.
<benbloom> mp3s are non-free so you need to install special libraries to work with ubuntu. there was an option at installation for this, but if you missed it, it's not too late
<vlada> what name the libraries? where download it?
<benbloom> u want kubuntu-restricted-drivers
<benbloom> sorry kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mithrop> I have to go. Good bye all :)
<vlada> can be download in kubuntu or i must download from internet?
<benbloom> you can install from kubuntu
<benbloom> cya mithrop
<benbloom> click on the K in the bottom left
<mithrop> vlada : try to be friendly with "apt-get" command ;) maybe try to find a "Getting started" guide somewhere on the Internet to find a LOT of clues to understand how Ubuntu works ;)
<benbloom> yes. i can tell you either way
<vlada> ok, i click on the K and than?
<benbloom> type software and you'll see Muon software center
<vlada> ok, i start Muon and than?
<benbloom> first you need to allow multiverse sources
<benbloom> under settings configure software sources
<benbloom> i'd check all internet sources
<vlada> benbloom: internet sources is ok
<benbloom> then close and search muon for kubuntu-restricted-extras
<benbloom> yes. you will need to dl the package from the internet
<benbloom> they're trusted sources... just not "free" in cannonical terms
<vlada> ok, its good, i install mp3 thanks :)
<benbloom> the software center should be your primary source for installing SW vlada
<vlada> yes, i download Synaptic, its better, but i cant not find in system
<vlada> its in kubuntu switching on english or czech keybord? in windows alt+shift
<benbloom> synaptic is for gnome. if you're going to use kubuntu u should try to use kde apps instead of gnome ones
<benbloom> muon is the kde version of synaptic
<vlada> ok, i didnt know :)
<benbloom> how could you!? that's why the IRC is here.
<benbloom> not sure about switching keyboards. but i'd start by looking in system settings
<benbloom> brb
<vlada> ok
#kubuntu 2011-12-02
<markus> moin
<jmichaelx> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
 * jmichaelx suddenly felt the need to be overly reactionary and silly
<phdp> If anyone has a nice suggestion, I'm looking for a good laptop for work: 14''-15'', 1800-2500$ range, Intel processor,  and a NVIDIA Quadro 2000 card. The ThinkPad W520 but I don't know anyone with one (all OSX users in the lab).
<amason> phdp: i have a thinkpad X series and they are great laptops. if you are interested in using linux with it primarily i would recommend getting an intel card.
<amason> the nvidia drivers aren't fantastic, they don't have proper hotplug support ( for docking with dual displays etc.. ) where as the intel drivers work pretty well for almost everything
<joaquin> Hi
<amason> hello
<amason> looks like they are gone
<root> test
<faLUCE>  Hi. I installed lubuntu 11.10 on a Intel BOXDG41AN mini-itx mobo (with Pentium dual core E5700). Then I installed few programs and created my own live distro, lubuntu 11.10 based, with Remastersys. Then I booted on another pc (Intel DH67CF LGA-1155 mini itx mobo, with cpu i5 2400) with this distro but the graphic card does not work. I can make it work only at low resolution with nomodeset. The rest is ok  How can I solve? Where can be the problem?
<llee> Can I show change keyboard layout option on first Horos themed login screen after power up?
<brambleclaw> how do i tell which window mannager i am running? i have kubuntu 11.10
<folsto> brambleclaw: You are probably running kdm.
<brambleclaw> kdm?
<brambleclaw> ok
<brambleclaw> thanks
<oxymoron> Excuse me, but ((¤")#(%¤#¤%#/¤#)(¤#%/#¤%(¤# happened with desktop since latest updates of Kubuntu. Seriously, hangs all the freaking time. The activity bar is messed up and windows freezes and crashes.
<Aprendiz_> hi all
<Aprendiz_> I have problems with kmail, when I try to open a message appear Recovering the content of the folder
<Aprendiz_> but doesn't work
<vadrao> Hi all, If I close the Kopete window, after a while, it is not possible to open it anymore from the system tray message indicator. The kopete process still run in the background and it lock any new instance of Kopete. Does any body experience this problem.. I am on 11.10
<kio_http> vadrao: Same problem here
<vadrao> Does anybody know if it is a bug and has been reported? if not then I am planning to do so
<kio_http> vadrao: But a bit different, If I reopen kopete from menu it launches but all my contacts have their pictures greyed out and are all offline
<vadrao> kio_http: Its the same here
<kio_http> vadrao: If you report it, I can add myself as also affected
<kio_http> vadrao: But KDE plans to phase out kopete and implement kde-telepathy soon I think
<vadrao> kio_http:  I am new to bug reporting. Should I start with kubuntu bug reporting or Kde ?
<kio_http> vadrao: Either, if bug needs reassigning the Kubuntu team should handle it ... report it on launchpad
<vadrao> kio_http: Oh ok. Guess until then we don't even have a chat client which works.. great pity
<vadrao> kio_http: heading to launchpad
<kio_http> vadrao: Doubt that will be fixed as kopete's development seems to have reached a standstill
<vadrao> kio_http: hmm.. I really dont understand, how can they ship something which does not even have a working chat client. In my opinion it is a absolute neccessity.
<vadrao> kio_http: anyways, I will give it a try and see
<vadrao> kio_http: its looks like some one has already reported it on launchpad.
<vadrao> kio_http: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/655646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 655646 in kopete (Ubuntu) "Kopete's icon not shown in system tray" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kio_http> vadrao: If you disable message indicator applet, or its plugin in kopete settings it works
<tamas> asus n55sf
<jonrob287> having trouble with package manager
<jonrob287> can someone help
<vadrao> kio_http: I disabled the message indicator applet from kopete. Now, opening kopete from systemtray still does not work. But opening it from  kickoff brings back kopete without greying out the contacts. BTW how did you disable the message indicator applet itself.
<kio_http> vadrao: Right click on system tray and go in system tray settings
<kio_http> then uncheck it
<kio_http> vadrao: I think this issue comes only if there is a connection drop
<vadrao> kio_http: I guess that would just enable/disable the showing the message indicator in systemtray. IT does not disable it. May be I am wrong.
<jonrob287> Another application seems to be using the package system at this time. You must close all other package managers before you will be able to install or remove any packages.
<jonrob287> thats the message i get
<Torch> jonrob287: unless actually some other app is indeed running that accesses the packaging system you probably have a stale lock file
<jonrob287> what does that mean im new to this...just got kbuntu like last week
<Torch> jonrob287: well, is there any package management software running?
<jonrob287> not that i know of, i also have a problem turning off the computer i have to manually press the power button for it to turn off
<Torch> jonrob287: if not, try running "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock" from a konsole window
<Torch> jonrob287: ok, i see. one problem a a time though ;-)
<jonrob287> lol alright well lets try that konsole thing real quick
<Torch> jonrob287: this command will probably ask for your password and then output exactly nothing. that means it worked ;-)
<jonrob287> lol oh okay i was just gonna say nothing popped up
<jonrob287> what does that exactly do?
<Torch> jonrob287: any package manager will look if this file exists and refuse to run if it does
<Torch> jonrob287: if it does not, the package manager will create that file so no other can interefere with it
<Torch> jonrob287: if a package manager crashes or otherwise terminates without cleaning up, the file remains
<jonrob287> hey tried the package manager out still no dice
<Torch> jonrob287: what's the exact error message?
<jonrob287> Another application seems to be using the package system at this time. You must close all other package managers before you will be able to install or remove any packages.
<Torch> jonrob287: which packager are you using?
<Torch> jonrob287: i may not be the best guy to help here, i don't use kubuntu's graphical packagers at all ;-)
<jonrob287> muon package manager
<jonrob287> what do u use?
<Torch> jonrob287: apt-get on the command line
<jonrob287> oh i see
<Torch> jonrob287: the lock file thing i made you go through above is valid for all package managers
<Torch> jonrob287: but maybe muon has other issues you need to solve now in addition to that
<jonrob287> yea,
<Torch> jonrob287: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=97776
<Torch> jonrob287: this might give you a clue (just quickly googled for your error message)
<Torch> jonrob287: you might try installing whatever you wanted to install from konsole and see if you get a helpful error message from apt or dpkg
<Torch> jonrob287: just run "sudo apt-get install <application>" and see what it says. replacing <application> with the name of whatever you wanted to install
<jonrob287> k well can u give me some thing to dl  it dont really matter just wanna try it out
<Torch> jonrob287: anything not installed by default... konversation, for example.
<Torch> jonrob287: unless you have that already installed manually
<jonrob287> jonrob287@livingroom:~$ sudo apt-get install konversation
<jonrob287> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jonrob287> thats what i got
<Torch> jonrob287: right, that is indeed helpful
<Torch> jonrob287: just run the command it asks you to run
<jonrob287> k nothing popped up does that mean it worked?
<Torch> jonrob287: usually, yes ;-)
<Torch> jonrob287: run the install command again and see if that goes through now to check
<jonrob287> i PMd u it was to long to put here
<Torch> jonrob287: good idea, but even better to use pastebin (see topic) for longer output
<Torch> jonrob287: so anyone else following our little conversation can see it too and help
<Torch> jonrob287: http://paste.kde.org
<jonrob287> oh okay sorry want me to post here?
<Torch> jonrob287: please do, yes.
<jonrob287> i put it  in there now what
<Torch> jonrob287: it should have given you a link to post here
<jonrob287> KDE Paste » ~/paste/153854
<jonrob287> http://paste.kde.org/153854/
<Torch> jonrob287: ok, that worked well
<Torch> jonrob287: two issues here. one, the dependencies are broken. you probably should be able to fix that by running "sudo apt-get update"
<Torch> jonrob287: two, you tried to run apt-get without sudo. that won't work.
<Torch> jonrob287: so try "sudo apt-get -f install" (which should actually fix the dependencies; ignore my previous comment about that, that was wrong)
<Torch> jonrob287: note that you always need to be root to run package management software, so it's always necessary to put the "sudo" in front of the command
<Torch> (there are exceptions to this rule, but we can safely ignore these for now)
<jonrob287> oh i ran that updat anyways before...
<Torch> jonrob287: doesn't hurt
<jonrob287> and then the sudo apt get f install
<Torch> jonrob287: so what came up?
<jonrob287> http://paste.kde.org/153860/
<Torch> jonrob287: looking good
<jonrob287> nothing else came up im assuming its done?
<Torch> jonrob287: looks like at some point there was an attempt to install the sun JRE and that went wrong and has now been fixed.
<Torch> jonrob287: if you're back at the command prompt it's done, yes.
<Torch> jonrob287: see if you can run muon now
<jonrob287> yea i tried to get java the other day
<jonrob287> does that mean i have now?
<Torch> jonrob287: it says it was going to install sun-java6-jre which is some part of java, yes.
<jonrob287> it workd
<Torch> jonrob287: please run the apt-get -f install thing once more from a shell (first closing muon, they can't both run at the same time) and see if it comes back doing nothing
<Torch> jonrob287: i can't quite says why it was first complaining about konversation-data and then not installing it, so we better check that too
<jonrob287> i ran that comman earlier
<Torch> jonrob287: and it said it had nothing to do?
<jonrob287> no earlier it did it ran a bunch of things its on my second link i posted
<jonrob287> and i ran right now and said 0
<Torch> jonrob287: great, so that should have been it
<jonrob287> so what is konversation, do i have it now?
<Torch> jonrob287: you should. it's an irc client ;-)
<jonrob287> i didnt get it i dont think i searched it
<Torch> jonrob287: you're probably running quassel (which is great). it's an alternative to quassel.
<jonrob287> yup got quassel
<jonrob287> lol
<jonrob287> what is sun java 6 webstart?
<jonrob287> i got it when it installed the java
<jonrob287> got it now...
<jonrob287> konversation that is
<jonrob287_> hey im on konversation now
<jonrob287_> u think u can help wit the other problem?
<jonrob287_> the other problem i have been having is i cant turn off computer thru shut down i have to manually turn it off
<BluesKaj> hi all
<jonrob287> hello
<Torch> jonrob287: was afk for a while
<jonrob287_> was what?
<Torch> jonrob287: afk == away from keyboard ;-)
<jonrob287_> lol newbie lol
<szal> lol-overflow
<Torch> jonrob287_: i'm also only back for a couple of minutes now, but there are lots of people here to help you
<Torch> jonrob287_: maybe you should try to explain what exactly happens when you try to shut your machine down
<jonrob287_> ok, thnx
<jonrob287_> i click on restart and it just goes to a blank screen then to the kbuntu splash screen and gets stuck on 3 or 4 dot
<szal> jonrob287_: hit Esc before it stops to see what the issue is
<jonrob287_> hit Esc when its restarting? what should pop up?
<`-`> #ubuntu ops are nazi fags. please remember to use your brain not that other bit of the anatomy the #ubuntu team appears to think is best.
<greg__> is there a easy way in kde/kubuntu to change the hostname of the computer, or do I have to do it in the command line?
<LjL> !ops | `-`
<ubottu> `-`: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<greg__> 0_o
<greg__> what was that all about?
<BluesKaj> seem to be more trolls than normal around lately
<greg__> ah
<BluesKaj> oops , crossposted
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> greg__, there is but I can't recall the command ..let me search my files
<greg__> everything I have found so far says the only way to do it is the command line but I cant believe that...this is almost 2012, trivial things like changing the computer name should not require editing files by hand :/
<BluesKaj> greg__, http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2732/ubuntu_how_to_change_computer_name/
<greg__> thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> it;s still cli , sub the gksudo with kdesudo
<jonrob287> im back wit the info u asked
<anubit> Hello, is there a package to install which installs most compilers and programming tools at once? i do not want to install everything myself when i see its not installed (make-tools, compilers, ...)
<jonrob287> http://paste.kde.org/153890/
<jonrob287> thats what i got when i pressed esp
<Torch> jonrob287: so it gets to the point where the kernel asks the system to reboot but the hardware doesn't do it. might be some ACPI problem with your hardware...
 * Torch wanders off for a few hours now, however.
<jonrob287> acpi?
<aboudreault> damn.. anyone is using bumblebee nvidia here ?
<anubis> How or better WHERE can i deactivate some shortcuts like ctrl+f11 trying to show me some desktops? I need those shortcuts in eclipse in different way
<anubis> plz anyne?
<george_> hello. When I sudo alsactl store, I get Home directory/home/user not ours. Help?
<BluesKaj> yes, george_ I get the same , but it still works here.
<george_> BluesKaj: It does not save my settings...
<BluesKaj> george_, it does for me
<dario__> does anyone like to yahoogle?
<Ddpbf> yahoogle?
<dario__> yes yahoogle
<BluesKaj> dario__, this chat for kubuntu support not some search engine
<Timewarper> sd
<Timewarper> BluesKaj: cry moar
<ilovemesomeKubun> I've got a touchpad that keeps moving my cursor around.  Is there a way to adjust touchpad sensitivity?
<h31> Hi all. Can anybody suggest a good, low-memory plasmoid for checking e-mail? :)
<ilovemesomeKubun> I've got a touchpad that keeps moving my cursor around.  Is there a way to adjust touchpad sensitivity?
<BluesKaj> h31, what about a plasmoid email notifier , look in the widgets
<BluesKaj> ilovemesomeKubun, try synaptiks
<h31> BluesKaj: I can't find it. Should I install anything for it?
<ilovemesomeKubun> BluesKaj, Thanks!
<bomyrk> slt
<aboudreault> Does anyone using bumblebee?
<DemonWitch> can i use ubuntu livecd to restore windows bootloader?
<BluesKaj> DemonWitch, you should be able yto add the windows chainloader into the grub menu
<BluesKaj> !chainloader
<BluesKaj> bummer there used to be a factoid
<szal> (1) crosspost, (2) wrong advice anyway as I understand it
<BluesKaj> DemonWitch, W7 ? if so look here http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=add%20the%20windows%20chainloader%20into%20the%20grub%20menu&source=web&cd=5&sqi=2&ved=0CD4QFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Ferickoo.wordpress.com%2F2009%2F06%2F14%2Fhow-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala%2F&ei=IPvYTprZBIjE2gWt57WmDg&usg=AFQjCNGhCrOgwVPlS5DWIoMsLkMAsFI3YQ&sig2=5IPDUIIzqHNT7PJYYMNAeg
<BluesKaj> oops , tiny url would have worked there
<dwrunkle> May I present a minor problem I have found on my implementation of Kubuntu?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: is kde 4.8 beta available ?
<yofel> no
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so i have to use neon
<szal> phoenix_firebrd: there's better facilities for beta-testing in Fedora and openSUSE
<BluesKaj> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply .my other pc has been spitting this error for a while
<szal> beta-testing KDE, that is
<szal> BluesKaj: when doing what?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: that and what szal said
<phoenix_firebrd> szal: we have something called project-neon
<BluesKaj> upgrading
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: are you saying that?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: if you want the BETA, szal is right, if you just want a recent 4.8 snapshot neon is fine
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i will use project-neon
<phoenix_firebrd> szal: ty
<szal> dunno the exact details for Fedora, but w/ openSUSE you can always use the factory unstable repos in the Build Service
<szal> and what about Precise?  shouldn't that come w/ some development version atm?
<yofel> szal: it will, but 4.7.80 is far from done
<szal> though one might also reckon w/ Precise shipping 4.7.5, as it's an LTS
<szal> unless 4.8.1 or whatever will be out when 12.04 ships has a tangible advantage over 4.7.5
<BluesKaj> So far 12.04 has had fewer crashes with 4.7.3 than the previous KDEs on 11.10 here.
<genii-around> Same here
<serserar_> hi
<kio_http> Hi, I have two problems with kopete. 1) When kopete is in the message indicator sometimes it won't reopen from it, when you reopen it from menu it shows all chat icons of users greyed out and everyone is offline ... only solution is to kill kopete and relaunch
<kio_http> 2) Using Yahoo messenger, Kopete cannot send messages to a Windows Live User, the WLM user does not receive the messages
<shadeslayer> kio_http: I'm not sure why 2 would even work
<szal> aren't Yahoo and WLM different protocols?
<shadeslayer> ^^ yeah
<kio_http> shadeslayer: Yahoo messenger can normally communicate with WLM users and vice versa
<kio_http> shadeslayer: pidgin and WLM on Windows works fine
<kio_http> In any case both bugs have been in KDE and Kubuntu for a very long time
<kio_http> shadeslayer: Along with a minor bug in default settings ... on the folder view that is there by default, dragging a menu entry to it does not produce a shortcut. If you remove the folder view and re add it however it works
<shadeslayer> As for kopete, I can't gurantee anything, kopete is almost dead
<kio_http> shadeslayer: I know any idea when telepathy should get the qt patch
<shadeslayer> as for folderview, lemme try and reproduce it
<shadeslayer> kio_http: uh we already have telepathy Qt
<shadeslayer> kio_http: as well as telepathy KDE :)
<rotsy> hey guys
<kio_http> shadeslayer: Really how can I get it running in KDE 4.7.3
<rotsy> how do you solve "could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<kio_http> rotsy: Check running package management processes .. wait for it to finish or kill
<kio_http> rotsy: Or a simple restart will do as well
<rotsy> kio_http:  how do you check that
<kio_http> rotsy: run ksysguard
<kio_http> shadeslayer: I wrote a really big article on tweaking KDE for performance and other important Kubuntu related things on UF http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889034 However its not getting much attention there as they are all gnome users .. Do you thing its worth putting in the wiki?
<rotsy> kio_http:  thank you for answering my question
<rotsy> i'll check that
<shadeslayer> kio_http: one sec
<shadeslayer> kio_http: https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/ppa
<shadeslayer> kio_http: as for icon drag drop, it works just fine on trunk, will try it out on stable later on, got a bug number for me that I can reply back on?
<zmax> gabriela
<zmax> hi
<kio_http> shadeslayer: Thanks sorry I wasn't there
<shadeslayer> No problem, they also have a IRC Channel #telepathy-kde
<kio_http> shadeslayer: No I was going to file the report now
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<kio_http> shadeslayer: but there is a youtube kubuntu 11.10 review that mentions it
<shadeslayer> kio_http: Hmm, fwiw I can't reproduce it on trunk, but this isn't a absolute clean account, so can't say ...
<kio_http> shadeslayer: an 11.10 livecd should show you
<shadeslayer> kio_http: tell that to my macbook pro :P
<kio_http> haha
<shadeslayer> (bug has been fixed for precise, but now I need to find a re writable DVD )
<kio_http> shadeslayer: 7.25 on this vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk8SkrMBMhE
<kio_http> shadeslayer: So no need for the report?
<AlexZion> hi everyone, I did a full Upgrade from 11.04 and everything seems to be fine , except for the integrated Intel GPU which doesn't work properly anymore ...., it works just without 3D acceleration ..., any idea please ?
<kio_http> AlexZion: Which GPU is this?
<shadeslayer> kio_http: hmm ...
<shadeslayer> kio_http: Possibly ask plasma people if they know about this issue
<AlexZion> kio_http:  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<shadeslayer> I can't reproduce it and they would definitely have a better idea
<kio_http> shadeslayer: I'll see I thought it was a kubuntu-default-settings issue
<shadeslayer> Oh .. why would you think that?
<AlexZion> kio_http: id just the integrated card and than there is a Nvidia card which work perfectly ...., but the desktops tasks are hold by the integrated one so I get I really poor experience of it .. :D
<kio_http> shadeslayer: Maybe some funny setting in the default file that causes it... so when you delete it it reverts to kde default
<kio_http> AlexZion: Nvidia optimus?
<kio_http> Launchpad is acting weird and giving me errors, I'll put the bug reports later
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> kio_http: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/plasma-desktop/init/00-defaultLayout.js tells me nothing fishy is being added
<shadeslayer> folderview = activity.addWidget("folderview");
<shadeslayer> folderview.writeConfig("url", "desktop:/");
<shadeslayer> Don't think so that affects anything
<kio_http> shadeslayer: The first kopete issue could be comming from the Kubuntu message indicator thing
<shadeslayer> Can't say anything about that, I have 0 idea about that thing
<kio_http> The folder view thing is really strange, I could never figure out what did it. But most people don't notice it
<kio_http> Wasn't drag and drop from menu to desktop unsupported in older versions of KDE 4?
<shadeslayer> Don't really remember that kind of stuff :P
 * shadeslayer barely uses that feature
<kio_http> shadeslayer: OpenSuSe 12.1 seems fine with the folder view
<shadeslayer> Oh, hmm ... please report a bug against kubuntu-default-settings then, might be problem there
<shadeslayer> ( Make sure you have tested it against the latest bug fix release first )
<kio_http> shadeslayer: From Launchpad Kubuntu Default Settings doesn't use Launchpad to track its bugs. If you know this bug has been reported in another bug tracker, you can link to it; Launchpad will keep track of its status for you.
<shadeslayer> erm one sec
<toomai> hi all
<toomai> anyone know what now is used instead of /var/log/messages?
<toomai> where are the general log files?
<shadeslayer> kio_http: in a terminal : ubuntu-bug kubuntu-default-settings : should work
<kio_http> shadeslayer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/899338
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 899338 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Folder view does not work properly by default icon drag fails" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> Alright, now someone who knows the inner workings of the folderview configs will have a look at it and reply back :)
<kio_http> shadeslayer: Or the bug will just never get fixed :d, its so minor no one really notices it
<shadeslayer> Well, I can put it in my TODO ... but I won't be able to look at it until another 2 months
<kio_http> shadeslayer: Isn't it easier to let KDE use its defaults for most settings and only change the necessary things?
<shadeslayer> kio_http: that's what we do currently
<kio_http> Ah ok then
<Ripp__> Anyone have suggestions about how to get kubuntu to recognize my Vantec SATA/IDE to USB adapter?
<Ripp__> I was hoping it'd be automatically detected, since it is USB..
<kio_http> Ripp__: My Jmicron adapter works fine normally they should all work out of the box
<Ripp__> OK, it briefly showed up, but then stopped
<Ripp__> lol
<xente> is anyone else having problems with kopete and gtalk?
<argentum> hi to all, anyone who tries to use 2 videocards (Intel and Nvidia)in laptop ?
<BarkingFish> !anyone | argentum
<ubottu> argentum: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<buzzmandt> anyone here that can help me with kde-telepathy?
#kubuntu 2011-12-03
<merlin1991> hey, so just tried to boot into kubuntu, stuck at loading screen with the dot intro, nothing moves, can't get another tty up via ctrl + alt + FX suggestions?
<benbloom> would kde auto rebuild ~/.kde if i erase it?
<lenea> #connect irc.s2games.com
<lenea> #join irc.s2games.com
<Unit193> /connect
<Master489> #ottawa
<mohamad> Hi guys, I'm try make a stream music on ubuntu to my xbox 360 by ushare. I'm nearly to make it, but ubuntu 11.10 don't say to me where is my wireless conection... I've tried "ifconfig" and "iwconfig" and nothing. How can I discovery where is my wireless conection?
<mohamad> If I would want read wikis, I will go directly to wiki and don't haste my time here. I come to here to ask to humans directly
<BarkingFish> mohamad: if ifconfig and iwconfig don't show a wireless connection, chances are you have no drivers for the wireless device, or they're not working.
<BarkingFish> and incidentally, do you mean ubuntu or kubuntu?
<BarkingFish> if it's ubuntu, you're in the wrong channel :)  #ubuntu is where you need to be
<mohamad> BarkingFish, I'm using the wireless right now
<BarkingFish> hm.
<mohamad> So my connection is a "espiritual connection"?! lol
<BarkingFish> are you using the kde network manager?
<mohamad> no
<mohamad> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 with GNOME 3
<BarkingFish> yeah, as I said - we only deal with the KDE Ubuntu, not the gnome version - you need to ask in #ubuntu
<BarkingFish> if you're not using KDE, i'd say we're probably not gonna be able to help you. Sorry.
<mohamad> People on #ubuntu don't answer nothing...
<BarkingFish> that's not really our problem, if it's Ubuntu, it's in that channel. We can't help with non KDE stuff here.
<mohamad> but the configuration on terminal to wireless is universal...
<mohamad> I'm connected on wireless, I just need know if is on "eth0" or "wlan0" or "eth2".. etc...
<BarkingFish> the only thing I could suggest then is that you do a search of your system in a terminal, try
<BarkingFish> locate wlan0
<mohamad> NOTE: isn't anyone of these
<BarkingFish> ok, well it will be somewhere :)
<mohamad> ok
<BarkingFish> try cd  /var/lib/dhcp
<BarkingFish> and take a look in there, it's where your dhcp leases are stored, and they usually contain the name of the connection
<BarkingFish> it'll probably look something like this:
<BarkingFish> /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient-ff130e25-bbed-400a-b5d2-e15a656b3968-wlan0.lease
<mohamad> I think that is "eth2", because have a IP number, but when I put it on ushare don't work
<BarkingFish> i don't have any experience of ushare, so that I know I can't help you with
<BarkingFish> you might have to do what you suggested, and see if there's a wiki entry on it
<mohamad> I found the answer!!! :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-OB3PDYqAI
<BarkingFish> there you go then. As I say, whatever your wireless lan connection is, if you look at those files, the last part of the file before.lease and after the - is what your wireless connection is listed under.
<ussher_> I just did a fresh install of kubuntu 10.04 Lts and things arnt good.  I can get passed the blackscreen by altering grub, but then there is no eth0.  i can bring it up with sudo ifconfig 192..... but apt-get still doesnt work.  suggestions?  I have alread checked the install cd and re-installed twice.
<AlexZion> Hi Guys , I have had a little problem here today , upgrading to 11.10 ..., my intel GPu just doesn't works anymore properly .....
<AlexZion> any idea !?!
<AlexZion> I mean , the graphic card just don't use the 3D acceleration
<LINKSWORD2> Grr... No matter what I do, it seems that Rekong keeps crashing.
<LINKSWORD2> I have forgotten how to find and adjust software resource seettings. Somebody mind helping me with thatTT?
<JackyAlcine> Are the packages in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging really that hot to the touch?
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> Is there anyone here running Kubnutu 11.10 but has not added the Kubuntu-ppa?
<batista> hi all / oi todos / все привет
<batista> lol
<Eggplant> Hellos
<Eggplant> Has there been any progress on the out of sync double packages? (or what is the correct bug report for it? google foo failed me)
<jonrob287> anybody know why my computer doesnt shut down properly? any advice? its a new install of kubuntu 11.10
<ussher__> on Kubuntu 11.10 is there a way to hide the "New Activity" button?
<piddu> cioa
<piddu> ma cosa devo fare per cercare un film?
<rork> !it | piddu
<ubottu> piddu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<RiotingPacifist> Is there a channel for help with aptitude (specifically the tui)? every packages shows up twice in the tui
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<estan> hi. where can i browse the packages in kubuntu repos, i mean the package descriptions, those that are used to build the .debs (however that is done)?
<estan> nevermind, found packages.ubuntu.com.
<estan> will that list conflicting packages?
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> I have problems migrating from kmail1 to kmail2 in Oneiric
<BluesKaj> !kmail2 | gribouille
<BluesKaj> !kmail | gribouille
<gribouille> BluesKaj, nothing
<BluesKaj> hmm the factoids aren't responding  ..well that's obvious
<BluesKaj> gribouille, I know there's a problem with new kmail migrating data fromn the old version , but  unfortunately I can't help with it since I haven't used kmail since 9.04
<gribouille> BluesKaj, ok
<gribouille> BluesKaj, why are there so few people on IRC?
<toumbo> how to make unetbootin file launch with kdesudo istead of gksu?
<BluesKaj> kdesudo dolphin /home/user/unetbootin , perhaps?
<BluesKaj> gribouille, kde isn't the most used desktop environment , about 10% of ubuntu users are on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> maybe more now, after the untity/gnome fiasco
<ubuntunoob> aha
<ubuntunoob> ikonia pls fkoff
<rats__> Hi all Q: is the Kubuntu 11.04 alpha out there - Distrowatch keeps giving me a 404Error ty
<rats__> if so where
<peace_> rats__: wht?
<peace_> kubuntu 11.04 alpha ? doesn't exist
<rats__> Ok ty
<rats__> is there a reason all the other ubus are out
<rats__> I'm sorry 12.04
<rats__> 12.04 alpha1
<peace_> rats__: kubuntu 12.04 is out http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<rats__> Ty peace_ thats what I'm looking for
<BluesKaj> rats__, go to #ubuntu+1 for more info
<peace_> BluesKaj: :) can you test this ? http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kate+folder+service+menu?content=147325
<BluesKaj> peace_, yup, it seems to work ok :)
<peace_> BluesKaj: :) thank you
<K350> I've 16 (!) virtual desktops. By some reason everytime I change that it gets back to 16 desktops again. Anyone?
<peace_> K350: mm
<peace_> K350: you could rename ~/.kde
<peace_> K350: but you will lost your configurations
<K350> Uhm, I'm not to confortable with that. Hm...
<K350> Any ide why the changes doesn't take place?
<peace_> K350: dunno
<K350> Ah, thanks anyway!:-)
<peace_> K350: ~/.kde/share/config
<peace_> K350: that folder has many config files...
<peace_> K350: ~/.kde/share/apps
<K350> paul__: Ah, I'll have a look in there
<peace_> has configs too
<K350> Maybe compiz has a part to this....
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> lately (after the update to 11.10) my pc started crashing.  It first becomes unresponsive with some applications and shortly after the screen goes black (or with some artifacts) and the two leds of the keyboards that are usually off start blinking
<Taggnostr> is there something I can do to figure out what's the reason of these crashes? are the symptoms known?
<sercan> imac install kubuntu?
<cuco> hi all, amarok does not play mp3 here, saying it needs the id3 tag plugin. it tries finding it and just hungs. what is the package i am missing?
<BarkingFish> cuco: sudo apt-get install libid3tag0
<cuco> hi all, amarok does not play mp3 here, saying it needs the id3 tag plugin. it tries finding it and just hungs. what is the package i am missing?
<szal> [20:35:47] <BarkingFish> cuco: sudo apt-get install libid3tag0
<phoenix_firebrd> my audio chip is wrongly shown as vt2020, but its actually vt2021
<phoenix_firebrd> i am not able to get surround sound
<JuicyLucy> how can i install wine and its extras?
<BarkingFish> sudo apt-get install wine   or use a GUI package manager, like apper
<JuicyLucy> i did that and it was only 3mb
<JuicyLucy> how is it possible?
<JuicyLucy> wine is like 200 mb
<BarkingFish> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 68 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<phoenix_firebrd> JuicyLucy: you better use wine ppa
<JuicyLucy> phoenix_firebrd: how?
<phoenix_firebrd> JuicyLucy: are you familier with muon?
<phoenix_firebrd> JuicyLucy: add this to the sources list "ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa"
<phoenix_firebrd> JuicyLucy: are you new to linux?
<cuco> hi all, amarok does not play mp3 here, saying it needs the id3 tag plugin. it tries finding it and just hungs. what is the package i am missing?
<cuco> (sorry if i repeaet myself, somehow irc is disconnecting here)
<fede> Hi, I removed all the content from amarok's context pane and now I cannot bring it back. Any help?
<fede> The '+' button to add applets is gone now, and I can find the way to restore it
<castello> giochi nintendo wii
<castello> giochi nintendi wii
<giantpune> hi, what program do you guys use to mount iso images in kubuntu?  ubuntu/gnome let you rigt-click and popped up a program to mount the iso right there.  i dont see something like this with kubuntu
<lnxslck> giantpune, you can mount it with terminal
<giantpune> i was hoping for a pretty gui.
<giantpune> i found furiusisomount that does a nice job of it
<herpme> error 5 when attempting a usb install kuuntu 11.10
#kubuntu 2011-12-04
<rectec> Hello. I keep getting disconnected from my wifi network whenever I'm downloading something. When I get disconnected, the network plasmoid says it's configuring the network, but this will go on forever. So I have to disable networking and wireless and re-enable them to reconnect. Any suggestions?
<rectec> Did you guys get that?
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, can anyone tell me the size of the ISO for Kubuntu 11.10?
<LINKSWORD2> I need to know if it'll fit on a 650MB CD.
<rectec> LINKSWORD2: On my Kubuntu DVD it's using 697.3 MiB
<LINKSWORD2> Crap...
<LINKSWORD2>  Then I need a DVD/RW
<rectec> LINKSWORD2: yeah that's exactly.... 731.1720448MB : (
<rectec> LINKSWORD2: Well we're all gonna have to switch to DVD once 12.04 comes out
<LINKSWORD2>  I'm screwed.
<LINKSWORD2>  Once 12 comes out, you can upgrade through the repository.
<rectec> LINKSWORD2: You don't have a DVD burner?
<rectec> LINKSWORD2: Yeah it's fine. I've been burning Kubuntu to DVDs for a while now.
<LINKSWORD2> Yes and no...
<LINKSWORD2> I've been running Linux as an experiment.
<rectec> Yeah?
<LINKSWORD2> My other computers still run Windows.
<LINKSWORD2>  I've got a DVD burner on my laptop, but no DVD's.
<LINKSWORD2>  Just a 650MB CD-RW
<rectec> Well those are pretty cheap these days. I bought a 50 pack of DVD-RWs for a few bucks
<rectec> Years ago
<LINKSWORD2>  How much? lol
<rectec> I still have them : P
<rectec> Here I'll do some window shopping
<LINKSWORD2> Perhaps you should send them to me. :P
<rectec> Ha
<LINKSWORD2> Are you running 11.10?
<rectec> 25-packs for around 14 bucks at wal-mart
<rectec> yeah
<LINKSWORD2>  Could you image-bin a screenshot of your basic setup?
<rectec> What's that?
<LINKSWORD2>  I'm having display issues, and I need a comparison.
<rectec> What do you want me to screenshot? Nvidia settings? Display settings?
<LINKSWORD2>  Basic desktop.
<rectec> K
<rectec> http://imagebin.org/186873
<LINKSWORD2>  Wow, that's cool. But I don't see your top window border?
<rectec> Panel you mean?
<LINKSWORD2>  Oh. Duh. Uh... Open something like Firefox or whatever.
<rectec> Oh
<LINKSWORD2>  My problem is that the top window bar on windows don't display.
<rectec> http://imagebin.org/186874
<LINKSWORD2> Ugh. Mine's not displaying properly.
<rectec> Window decoration?
<LINKSWORD2> Maybe.
<rectec> Check your settings. Type in "deco" in Kickoff
<LINKSWORD2> What's the default theme called?
<rectec> Oxygen
<LINKSWORD2> Hang on. BRB
<rectec> Yeah me too
<LINKSWORD2> Still the same.
<LINKSWORD2>  Still the same.
<rectec> What'd you try?
<LINKSWORD2> Changing the window decoration mode.
<LINKSWORD2> Back to Oxygen.
<rectec> Have you tried a different theme?
<LINKSWORD2>  Yep
<rectec> Can you upload a pic of your window?
<LINKSWORD2>  Yeah. Hang on.
<LINKSWORD2> http://imagebin.org/186875
<rectec> hmm
<rectec> when did this start happening?
<LINKSWORD2>  As soon as I upgraded to 11.10
<LINKSWORD2> 11.04 was fine, but 11.10 did this....
<rectec> try pressing alt+f2 then type kquitapp plasma-desktop
<rectec> then once that's done press alt+f2 again and just type plasma-desktop
<LINKSWORD2> Doesn't appear to affect anything.
<LINKSWORD2> Still looks the same when I opened Rekong.
<rectec> Ugh I'm probably gonna have to reinstall kubuntu anyway. More and more problems are stacking up
<rectec> Do you have libkdecorations4 installed?
<LINKSWORD2> Uh.... What's that? lol
<rectec> it's needed for window borders
<LINKSWORD2> How would I find it?
<rectec> open a terminal and enter 'sudo apt-get install libkdecorations4'
<rectec> without quotes
<rectec> it should come installed by default
<LINKSWORD2> It's already on.
<LINKSWORD2>  So... Now what?
<rectec> maybe it's the widget theme. Yours looks different. Try typing "style" into kickoff
<rectec> What one do you have selected?
<LINKSWORD2> It's Oxygen.
<LINKSWORD2>  I had a window-appearance called Wonton Soup enabled.
<LINKSWORD2>  But disabling it doesn't affect the top bars on windows.
<rectec> Ok try this
<rectec> Make sure you have this window focused. Press alt+f3
<rectec> Does it open up a menu?
<LINKSWORD2>  Yep.
<rectec> Go to Advanced. Is "No border" checked>
<rectec> ?
<LINKSWORD2> OK. Checked.
<rectec> Needs to be unchecked
<LINKSWORD2> It was unchecked in the first place. lol
<rectec> Didn't help, though..?
<LINKSWORD2> And nothing has changed.
<LINKSWORD2> Nope. No help there.
<rectec> Heh. This is why I always do a fresh upgrade. Let me see what I can come up with
<rectec> Every window has this problem, right?
<LINKSWORD2> Yes.
<rectec> alt+f2 'kwin --replace'?
<LINKSWORD2>  Refreshed, but then it goes back to the same.
<rectec> Do you have a package manager?
<LINKSWORD2>  Yes.
<LINKSWORD2> Muon.
<rectec> Start it, search for kwin and reinstall kde-window-manager?
<LINKSWORD2> Still the same.
<rectec> I wish I could help you more. The only suggestion I have left is simply reinstalling kubuntu
<LINKSWORD2>  I was going to reinstall version 11.10 by disk, but it seems my CD-RW is too small.
<rectec> Don't have a flash drive?
<rectec> Well I gotta go
<rectec> Good luck
<tacoman> how do I remove 11.10's folder view plasmoid that points at the desktop?
<tacoman> desktop folder, I mean
<tacoman> for that matter, the cashew labeled "unnamed" on the far right... I'd like to remove that as well
<tacoman> basically I'm looking to get the actual desktop to be nothing more than my wallpaper
<tacoman> no widgets, I don't have any use for them
<tacoman> I imagine it might be in the Kubuntu FAQ listed in the topic, but that sadly appears to be unviewable
<tacoman> anyone? I can't find any docs on it
<tacoman> and not for lack of trying
<intick> .
<RickRoller> hey
<RickRoller> how do i change my hostname? (the name of the machine on login)
<Unit193> !crosspost | RickRoller
<ubottu> RickRoller: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Unit193> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<RickRoller> HOW CAN I LIST ALL GROUPS?
<schu> hi people. i need help urgently: i tried to install the latest kubuntu (as an image inside windows) but after the reboot the installation crashed. now i'm stuck since in the windows boot manager, i got only 1 option - ubuntu. once i try to start it, it goes into the installation but tells me that the partitions are messed up and that i should fix them in the partition manager (which i never...
<schu> ...really reach since the modal window keeps coming back). any ideas how to fix that?
<schalkuz> where do I get the python-gtk files?
<schalkuz> hi all, where to install the python gtk files as required by crossover?
<reptilia> всем привет!
<lachfome> How i can enable voice talk in kubuntu / what pkg in need to install ?
<avihay_> voice talk as in text to speach? lachfome
<avihay_> speech*
<lachfome> avihay: voice call with google talk l
<yrr> hi
<ArchangelSe7en> hullo
<Martt> hi everybody
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<rudy__> hi
<Martt> hi rudy__
<rudy__> im newbie here
<RedAshes> it is kind of funny that installing znes would remove vlc, but I'm wondering why?
<RedAshes> zsnes*
<Hazel-> i can't play any mp3 with amarok
<Hazel-> it says i should install some codecs
<Hazel-> i did
<Hazel-> but it keeps saying i need to install the codecs and the list of them is empty!
<BluesKaj> Hazel-, install kubuntu-retricted-extras
<BluesKaj> restricted
<Hazel-> BluesKaj: it was the first thing i did
<Hazel-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/881475
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 881475 in amarok (Ubuntu) "mp3 autoinstall is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Hazel-> it's the same problem
<Hazel-> but i installed libxine1-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly but it's not working either
<Hazel-> :\
<iron> Hello :>
<iron> Someone is here?
<Peace-> iron: '
<iron> :)
<Peace-> iron: you need of help? or i go to do my little job
<iron> Yeah well
<iron> A little bit :)
<Peace-> iron: so...
<iron> Do you know why Kopete doesn't work with WLM?
<Peace-> mmm wlm ?
<iron> Windows Live Messenger
<Peace-> hahahhaah nope man
<Peace-> i mean i could works for chatting
<Peace-> maybe but microsoft do everyday a change
<Peace-> on the msn protocol
<iron> Argh
<Peace-> and other programs doesn't work
<Peace-> iron: use google video talk
<iron> Uh ?
<iron> Why for?
<Peace-> iron: i used , it's nice and it works
<iron> I got all my friends on WLM
<Peace-> google video talks is a plugin that can be installed on kubuntu and you can video chat with it
<iron> kk
<Peace-> iron: maybe you could test telepathy
<iron> And hmm
<iron> xD
<iron> Peace-: Other thing, for Adobe Flash, how should I install it?
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras should be enougt
<Peace-> !flash| iron
<ubottu> iron: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<iron> oh
<iron> ... 74Mb *_*
<Peace-> iron: you can install only the flash...
<iron> I download the .tar.gz on adobe.com
<iron> but I don't know how to install it ¤_¤
<iron> (Pretty new to Linux)
<Peace-> iron: you don't need to download from other website
<Peace-> iron: ALT F2
<iron> I know
<Peace-> iron: type konsole
<iron> For console,
<iron> etc.
<iron> But
<iron> I want like the 'real' adobe flash
<iron> And it's not in the repositories I think
<Peace-> iron: read the wiki
<iron> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer"
<densolo> всем привет
<Corigo> Any suggestions on how I can troubleshoot my software RAID5 and the fact that it suddenly stopped mounting?
<Peace-> Corigo: first i will test with a new fresh user
<iron> This is so weird
<iron> When I'm on ebuddy
<iron> And I try to connect with Kopete
<iron> I got an alert telling me someone else want to be connected
<iron> But nothing appears in Kopete *_*
<xobb> Good morning, Does anybody know how to make openconnect work with KDE plasma network manager applet? (kubuntu 11.10)
<iron> I can't help you :s
<xobb> more information here  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=288188
<ubottu> KDE bug 288188 in general "Knetwork manager cannot create openconnect vpn connection" [Wishlist,Resolved: downstream]
<xobb> any ideas how can I recompile the NM applet and install openconnect 3.0.3?
<Corigo> Hey, some how VLC became my default "File Manager" how can I reset this to Dolphin?
<xobb> System Settings -> Default Applications -> File Manager
<xobb> switch to dolphin then
<xobb> damn this channel is active on Sunday evening
<mert> slmlar
<Don_jr> Is is plausible and/or efficient to have Kubuntu 11.10 installed and remove KDE completely in exchange for gnome? or would it just be easier/faster to install ubuntu outright?
<DarthFrog> Install Ubuntu if you want Ubuntu.
<Peace-> Don_jr: install ubuntu 20 minutes , remove kde && install gnome ==> much more than 20 minutes
<DarthFrog> If you already have Kubuntu installed, you need only install the ubuntu-desktop package to get GNOME.
<DarthFrog> You can switch between KDE and Unity as you wish, when logging in.
<Peace-> but unity sucks :D
<DarthFrog> That's a mantter of opinion.  Correct opinion, of course, but bopinion nontheless. :-)
<Don_jr> I don't want teh bloat of the extra KDE stuff installed though, I dual boot the system with windows for gaming and don't want the extra space, I'll just reinstall ubunto and remove kubuntu outright, start with a fresh system, thank you very much for the input.
<DarthFrog> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<BluesKaj> he'll be back :)
<kio_http> BluesKaj: Great, I removed the lines and KDE's plasmoid works fine now ... thanks for your time
<kio_http> (I prefer this channel less crowded)
<BluesKaj> kio_http, ok glad to hear that
<BluesKaj> kio_http, yeah kde issues are better discussed here anyway
<The_Jag> Hi, is there a way to implement natural (inverse) horizontal scrolling in kde? It seems to me that I can only achieve vertical one. :(
<The_Jag> Also, any information about kinetic scrolling?
<kio_http> Hi, I am using KDE telepathy 0.2 on Kubuntu 11.10 on two computers, both have KDE 4.7.3. On one computer it works, on the other it works with WLM and yahoo but for Google talk and Jabber I get "internal component error"
<The_Jag> pls anyone?
<kio_http> The_Jag: What is the problem?
<The_Jag> Hi, is there a way to implement natural (inverse) horizontal scrolling in kde? It seems to me that I can only achieve vertical one. Also, any information about kinetic scrolling?
<kio_http> The_Jag: Horriontal scrolling for touchpad is possible
<The_Jag> kio_http: how to enable it (reversed)?
<The_Jag> I already scroll the "usual" way horizontally: I just want to invert the movement
<kio_http> The_Jag: What do you mean reversed
<kio_http> The_Jag: You want to scroll vertically and yet move horrizontally?
<The_Jag> like MAC OSX Lion, like touchscreen behaviour
<The_Jag> ie: moving the fingers to the left make the document "flow" to the left (which is the opposite of the usual way)
<The_Jag> for vertical scrolling there's an option "reverse scrolling" in the mouse page in the settings. But I found nothing for horizontal
<kio_http> The_Jag: Not sure about that but you can explorer touchpad settings by searching "touchpad" in kickoff menu
<The_Jag> kio_http: I found nothing there. Maybe there's some script or terminal command to enable this
<The_Jag> just invert the x-axis
<kio_http> The_Jag: No idea
<The_Jag> kio_http: thanks anyway :)
<kio_http> Any ideas on my kde telepathy problem anyone? http://www.picamatic.com/show/2011/12/04/10/00/8062267_320x120.jpeg
<kio_http> The_Jag: If its synaptic you can try http://www.synaptics.com/solutions/technology/touchpad-linux
<The_Jag> ok let me have a look! thanks!
<anqxyr_> hello everyone
<anqxyr_> can anybody help me with a problem with wifi connection?
<anqxyr_> or is there more suitable channel for issues like this?
<kio_http> anqxyr_: This channel is ok as long as its kubuntu
<kio_http> anqxyr_: If we can't help #ubuntu, #linux have more people and are also suited
<anqxyr_> it's kubuntu, 11.04
<kio_http> anqxyr_: But more crowded channels can be problematic sometimes
<kio_http> !enter | anqxyr_
<ubottu> anqxyr_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anqxyr_> I have notebook that gets wifi from my modem, and today internet just stopped working. Connection was set up through network manager, with auto connection on, and now NM still shows it, but won't auto connect. I don't know how exactly NM sets up connection, but there is no mention of it in ifconfig. Basically, what I want to know is how I can make NM connect to wifi manually, or make it connect automatically again.
<pyromaniac77> hello
<user_> hellloo
<user_> all people
<user_> okk
<user_> how to editt
<user_> myy user name
<user_> ?
<Guest57945> hello
<nickstonefan> thats better
<cire> I am searching for the 3D desktop effects for the corners. Where have they gone? (oneiric)
<rork> cire: do you mean the settings for actions when your mouse pointer hits the corner of the desktop?
<cire> rork: yes. This works, but I am searching for the serttings.
<cire> I had aptosid before, there was a n entry in system settings
<rork> cire: System Settings > Workspaces > Screen Edges
<rork> *Workspace Behaviour
<cire> ohh, right. I thought they were under desktop effects
<cire> thank you
<rork> you're welcome :)
<smoze> Hi! Is there an easy way to uninstall all nvidia drivers?
<smoze> I mean how can I be sure they're all gone?
<smoze> Hi! Is there an easy way to uninstall all nvidia graphics drivers?
<TheTrash> Hi. What is the defacto standard wireless ethernet manager tool in kubuntu?
<Ddpbf> knetworkmanager
<Ddpbf> you could try wicd-kde also
<TheTrash> Ahh I know wicd, guess I'll go with that.
<TheTrash> Guess I'll reboot with my new b43 driver... Macbook Linux is funny like that.
<TheTrash> This works nicely, thanks!
<pyromaniac77> hey
<pyromaniac77> i have little pictures next to all my menus all of a sudden how do i make them go away
<beyondcr> Hello
<beyondcr> Is this a good place to ask questions?
<BarkingFish> Depends on what you're asking about :)
<BarkingFish> We only deal in Kubuntu technical support here :)
<BarkingFish> so if you're asking about anything Kubuntu related, knock yourself out
<abalone> Does anyone here have an idea why Stella (Atari VCS emulator) would not run in OpenGL mode? Nvidia drivers work, glxgear works, desktop effects work, games work, and Stella OpenGL works in Linux Mint but not Kubuntu. It falls back to software rendering which isn't as pretty.
<beyondcr> I installed the amd ccc when I try to launch it I get a dialog asking for a password, when I put my password it tells me it is wrong,
<abalone> Or perhaps somebody knows why JACK won't initialise with the full 96000 Hz unless Pulseaudio is also running. Which is funny because if anything it should work *better* without Pulse getting in the way.
<beyondcr> I have no problems becoming super user in term
<TheTrash> I'm trying to install a mouse theme (specifically Grounation, tried a few forks as well), I used the Get new theme option from the control panel, the installation seems to go alright (and Get new theme shows Uninstall as an option if I load it afterwards), but my cursors never show up in the list. They do seem to unpack to ~/.icons/ . Is this a known issue?
<beyondcr> I guess what I am trying to get at is, Is it possible to change a setting so that I donot need to enter a  password to install or run applactions  that require higher esclation while under the desktop interface
<beyondcr> i dont want to give myself full root acess I just want to get rid of some of the password popups it gets alittle annoying when you have to enter a password 10 times in 5 mins
<fede> ¿What the taskmanager keyboard shortcuts does?
#kubuntu 2012-11-26
<NCMATTOS> teste
<SharingCon> lol, didnt think someone would register the name NeedHelp. -- haha.. Anyone have experience sharing internet connection from Linux to a windows pc?
<Asdurbal> s
<xixor> s
<xixor> uptime 4 days, 5 hours!!! almost a 2012 record!
<Pamparimpim> hello i have some problems with partition when im installing kubuntu 12.10 i just forget how to do few things and i need a little recall , problem is very basic so i dont want to spam here if someone could help me on priv i'd be very thankful
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> check
<simplew> yofel_: could you package an updated skanlite, version 0.9 is already out
<yofel_> simplew: added to team todo list, that's all I can do for now
<simplew> yofel_: thanks :)
<cjae> what does dolphin use for zeroconfig
<cjae> it need to know what it uses to authenticate to my smb share
<BluesKaj> cjae, don't think zeroconf is usewd by smb afaik
<cjae> so it just uses smb.conf
<cjae> somehow dolphin magically accesses my NAS server but I cant seem to login via cli
<BluesKaj> smb prortocol yes , fooling smb.conf can be dangerous , but there are tutorials , if you must
<cjae> BluesKaj: yes I ve been up and down it
<BluesKaj> what's your issue , cjae ?
<cjae> sudo mount -t cifs //xxx.xxx.xxx/mydamnshare /mnt/mynas -o username=user
<cjae> cant get my smb share to mount but I cant clearly see access and write to it through dolphin
<cjae> BluesKaj: do you have experience with this ?
<BluesKaj> cjae, have you tried setting the NAS to mount in fstab by using the UUID from blkid ?
<cjae> how would I get block id
<cjae> I havent tried setting it in fstab yet either, figured I should be able to mount it first then get the info from mtab BluesKaj
<cjae> no sure if the NAS has uuids (its freebsd), probably does so easily keep track of drives and such BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> cjae, is this a pc NAS setup or a purchased NAS ?
<cjae> BluesKaj: pc NAS
<BluesKaj> FreeNAS?
<cjae> BluesKaj: yep well nas4free without zfs
<cjae> ufs
<BluesKaj> right
<cjae> I have NFS setup
<BluesKaj> my other linux desktop mobo died right after I setup freenas on it ...was strange ..hope it was coincidence and not something I did :)
<cjae> I can see the damn share smb(sorry ive been on this awhile) via dolphin but cant mount it
<cjae> BluesKaj: was hpoing to look in zeroconf to see what it uses
<cjae> thats suck about the mobo
<BluesKaj> < never used zeroconf
<cjae> you just click networks and samba share and poof there it is
<BluesKaj> yeah , but how do you set it up
<cjae> I want transfer via cli though since writes though dolphin are rough
<BluesKaj> I'v e glowing reports about using zeroconf , but haven't found a guide to set it up
<BluesKaj> seen
<cjae> ahh I see what   you mean
<Fr3ndlyfir3> hi every one
<Smurphy> Yo
<thelionroars> any grub2 experts around? I just updated to 12.10 but my install is still using the 3.2 kernel. I installed a grub2 theme and it seems to be preventing grub from updating properly
<vbgunz> does anyone know how to get Kate to reclaim all text files it should handle without doing it one by one?
<Rosbuntu> i need a coder who can help me my wimax dongle work in kubuntu
<anoneemouse> how do i find files outside of the indexes in dolphin?
<Tygart> anoneemouse: when you open your dolphin on the left there are folders click the one that says "root" it should be colored Red
<anoneemouse> @tygart I found it. I just think its a little counter-intuitive when everywhere does not literally mean everywhere
<anoneemouse> that was throwing me off
<Tygart> anoneemouse: everywere?
<Tygart> I logged in late I only see one of your messages
<anoneemouse> yeah. it says [From here] [Everywhere] in the search bar
<Tygart> oh
<anoneemouse> everywhere seems to mean everything that is indexed
<Tygart> so you must  have nepomuk right?
<vbgunz> the kate bug that caused it to no longer handle text files, is there a workaround to get it to automatically reclaim opening all the text files its supposed to open?
<Katbuntu> Hi.
<Snowhog> I am one of five administrators for www.kubuntuforums.net. Earlier this month we began protecting KFN with ZB Block. While incredibly effective at stopping spammers 'in their tracks', it is also impacting some of our older members from even reaching our site. If you are affected, my apologies. It is easily fixable. Just contact me directly at snowhog@kubuntuforums.net or the adminsitrators group at administrators@kubuntuforums.net. Protecting
<Snowhog>  a forum against spam and spammers is a never ending chore, and ZB Block is the best defensive tool added to our arsenal so far.
<FloodBotK1> Snowhog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> Snowhog: there was a user here yesterday asking about being unbanned from the forums forum name: molostoff
<Rosbuntu> my kubuntu doing a problem
<Rosbuntu> it doesnt take passowd in password boxes after logging on in kubuntu.. only terminal takes password
<Snowhog> IdleOne: Thank you. Yes, molostoff is a registered member of KFN. I'll contact him.
<IdleOne> Snowhog: Welcome.
<Snowhog> IdleOne: The 'joys' of administering a forum are never ending! :)
<Brustofski-Fan> For ati is there anything newer then 12.9 beta in the repo?
<Snowhog> tsimpson_: Common question, but when does ones cloak get applied?
<tsimpson_> Snowhog: if you're an ubuntu member you just ask the IRC Council for a cloak in #ubuntu-irc and post your LP profile page
<Pici> If not, ask in #freenode for an unaffiliated cloak.
<Snowhog> tsimpson_: I purchased this morning - Active/Annual. I received the acknowledged payment confirmation.
<Brustofski-Fan> is there an ATI catalyst driver newer then 9.12 beta in the repo
<tsimpson_> Snowhog: you mean the PDPC thing, then you'll have to ask in #freenode about that
<Snowhog> Ah. Thank you.
<TheLordOfTime> Snowhog, if you got a PDPC cloak, wait up to two weeks, since they arent instantly applied, since they have to be processed via the PDPC first, before freenode staffers can see whether you actually donated (not many have access to the donation data)
<Snowhog> TheLordOfTime: Yes, got that. Just asked the question on #freenode. :)
<Linkmaster> I want to connect my 11.10 kubu laptop and my 12.04 kubu desktop. I have an ethernet cable that is not needed for my network, and I'm wanting to connect them with a wired connection, preferably not over my home network. is it possible to connect them to each other simply, and view/access the files on the other? I'm wanting to transfer all my data from the 11.10 -> 12.04
<yofel> Linkmaster: if you're directly wiring them up you'll need a crossover cable and possibly a manual network configuration. Other than that it should work
<Linkmaster> I'm not exactly sure what a cross over cable is..
<Linkmaster> the cable I have has eth. on one side, and eth/USB on the other side
<yofel> Linkmaster: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable - without that you'll need 2 cables and a switch at least
<yofel> Linkmaster: you could still try it though, it would still work if one of the network cards has auto-MDIX
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Gigabit cards?
<keithzg> Is there any equivalent of xkill that, instead of killing a window's creator, tells me the PID? Or alternatively, does anyone know the actuall process/executable for System Activity?
<yofel> keithzg: usually xprop
<yofel> but trusting it, the window seems to be a krunner plugin
<keithzg> yofel: thanks; yeah, seems to be, that makes it slightly tricker for my edge-case scenario but still doable :)
<yofel> ksysguard uses that view as a tab too, but defaults to system statistics. Has it's own executable though
<keithzg> Aha! There's the ticket. Once again, thanks yofel!
<Deathvalley122> hello does anyone know what the release date is for ubuntu mobile? for mobile phones
<Daskreech> Deathvalley122: #ubuntu might be better
<Daskreech> I doubt anyone c an say it publically though
<Catbuntu> hi
<skreech_> hi
<Catbuntu> Hey skreech_.
<skreech_> What's up?
<Catbuntu> Still in love with Kubuntu.
<Catbuntu> It's my distro hopper rehab!
<Linkmaster> yofel: I doubt its the proper crossover kind, though, knetworkmanager on both computers recognized and "connected" to each other
<skreech_> Catbuntu: When you overdose on hopping?
<skreech_> Linkmaster: how did they get get IP addresse?
<Catbuntu> always
<Catbuntu> i always used to hop
<Linkmaster> skreech_: I manually assigned them
<skreech_> OK cool
<skreech_> Catbuntu: Yeah Me too :)
#kubuntu 2012-11-27
<skreech_> Catbuntu: Kubuntu is a pretty nice safe zone
<thelionroars> I just had to reinstall on my laptop - failed upgrade :(
<thelionroars> Is the firefox in the repos always kept updated to the latest stable? I can't remember if I was using that or a ppa/binary
<genii-around> !info firefox
<ubot93> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 17.0+build2-0ubuntu0.12.10.1 (quantal), package size 21359 kB, installed size 44078 kB
<thelionroars> much obliged
<genii-around> Yeah, 17 is pretty current. Nightly version from PPA is at version 20
<thelionroars> that's the beta
<HeatBanger> hi
<HeatBanger> someone uses an usb vodafone mobile 3G ?
<chozabu> Not exactly, but I may be able to help, why do you ask?
<HeatBanger> because now i'm running under kubuntu and i can't install this package
<HeatBanger> before i was on ubuntu and i haid no problem with it
<chozabu> which package exactly do you mean?
<HeatBanger> the vodafone mobile connect
<HeatBanger> is not available on the muon
<chozabu> Hmm
<chozabu> All the same software should be acessable
<chozabu> how did you find it before?
<HeatBanger> on the other logitheque
<HeatBanger> but i don't remember the name
<HeatBanger> i've just tape "vodafone" and i found the package
<HeatBanger> i don't understand
<HeatBanger> i have this kernel Linux 3.2.0-33-generic
<bosyi> bosyi@vaio:~$ sudo apt-cache search vodafone
<bosyi> two packages
<HeatBanger> oh thank you, i'll try
<HeatBanger> it's comgt
<HeatBanger> mmm a lot of possibilities
<HeatBanger> thanks bosyi and you too chozabu
<Mmike> Hyja. Is there a way I can have muon display the actuall name of the package it wishes to update?
<jackbrownhf> anybody there? I'm experiencing a problem with KGpg
<jackbrownhf> hello
<Atamira> dont rush off
<Atamira> someone will answer when they can
<jackbrownhf> Atamira: can you?
<jackbrownhf> IS anyone available to help me? is there anyone available to help me? the problem is drescribed here and I'm unable to fix it http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=72422.0
<Tm_T> jackbrownhf: please patience
<jackbrownhf> Tm_T: i'm giving more details
<Tm_T> jackbrownhf: you're using Kubuntu, right?
<Atamira> jackbrownhf, im new to kde.
<jackbrownhf> Tm_T: then ?
<Tm_T> jackbrownhf: so your (k)gpg configuratios expect gpg-agent but it is not running?
<jackbrownhf> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> jackbrownhf: if you don't have it running (check by doing "ps aux|grep gpg-agent), you can try launch it by summoning "gpg-agent --daemon" on commandline
<jackbrownhf> ok
<jackbrownhf> Tm_T:
<Tm_T> jackbrownhf: it most likely won't do it though, and in that case it's worth following the instructions in the man page of gpg-agent
<jackbrownhf> ps aux|grep gpg-agent
<jackbrownhf> alex      3575  0.0  0.0   4200   872 pts/1    S+   08:22   0:00 grep --colour=auto gpg-agent
<Tm_T> jackbrownhf: so it's not running
<jackbrownhf> Tm_T: If i run KGpg from the menu it starts and i can see two KGpg running in the system monitor, I suppose one should be the agend
<jackbrownhf> Tm_T: do I run KGpg receiving the error then I run again ps aux|grep gpg-agent
<jackbrownhf> ??
<Tm_T> jackbrownhf: kgpg is not gpg-agent
<Tm_T> gpg-agent is background service
<Tm_T> jackbrownhf: also not having support discussion of the same issue on two different channels at the same time would be benefitical (;
<jackbrownhf> :()
<IdleOne> lying about what distro you are using is also a bad idea.
<IdleOne> you're using Mint, ask the mint people
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tm_T> Kgpg seems to work just fine out of the box in Kubuntu
<drox> Good day, i have a problem with JACK and knotify4. its are in conflit i can't to use jack until to stop knotify. Somebody can ahlp me?
<bartson> any experiences with mounting a telekom mediencenter in  Kubuntu?
<Smurphy> What was the old Amarok Version name again ? They changed the name.
<Smurphy> Current Amarok - 2.6 in KUbuntu 12.10 s*cks ...
<Smurphy> Always Hangs - 100% CPU utilization etc. Fed up...
<apachelogger> Smurphy: supposedly it would be better for everyone if that bug got resolved, Mamarok can help with that
<Smurphy> Mamarok ?
<Smurphy> Just reconfigured Clementine ...
<Smurphy> BTW - where does one configure the Keyboard Extension keys (Play next Volume etc. again ?)
<Mamarok> Smurphy: hangs with 100% CPU, in what circumstances? Please ask in #amarok and provide a backtrace, see also http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Debugging/How_to_create_useful_crash_reports
<Smurphy> Mamarok: No circumstance. In the middle of a playback - it just stops playing back and CPU Load is at 100%.
<Mamarok> Smurphy: very weird, I haven't heard about that yet
<Smurphy> If I tell it to jump to the next song etc. - it crashes. If I don't do a thing, and let it go - after a while it comes back.
<Smurphy> Starting amarok with -debug  shows nothing suspicious.
<Smurphy> I have also disabled Nepomuk etc. on my system.
<Mamarok> please make a bug report in http://bugs.kde.org, and provide the backtrace when it hangs as well as the output of 'amarok -d --nofork'
<Mamarok> I need the output part when it hangs and gos to 100% CPU only, and the BT when ti hangs/crashes
<Mamarok> and of course all the details about KDE version, Phonon backend and version, scripts etc, see the Diagnostics in the Amarok Help menu
<Smurphy> Uninstalled Amarok some 10 Minutes ago and switche dover to Clemetine ...
<Smurphy> Will check it out...
<Mamarok> oh well, that will us not really help to reslove the problem then :(
<Mamarok> oops, help us* to
<morgan_> from the cli I get 'QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.'
<morgan_> 'KGlobal::locale::Warning your global KLocale is being recreated with a valid main component instead of a fake component, this usually means you tried to call i18n related functions before your main component was created'
<Mamarok> morgan_: sorry, please give some context, what were you trying to do?
<Smurphy> *installing Debugging Env. for Amarok*
<Mamarok> Smurphy: cool, thank you :)
<Smurphy> since I uninstalled and reinstalled it - I didn't have the 2 Minutes waiting period at startup ...
<Smurphy> If that won't happena gain - then it is related to system upgrades IMHO.;
<Mamarok> well, you probably removed the config files
<Mamarok> some stale configuration in there probably
<Subfusc> SamuraiGhost: why uninstall amarok?
<Subfusc> sorry
<Subfusc> Smurphy: why uninstall amarok?
<Smurphy> reinstalled it ... I had removed it because it was always stopiing to playback - and then crashed.
<Subfusc> Smurphy: ah, did you make the bug report?
<Smurphy> yes.
<Subfusc> Smurphy: thank you for that. :) I think I had the same problem with amarok, and its always good when someone bothers to write the bugrepport
<Smurphy> yeah. But I am not the first ...
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<davide_> titanic
<cjae> is nouveau good enough for games yet?
<Catbuntu> hi
<daviddoria> I am trying to setup dual monitors. In Display settings, I see that they are connected to VGA2 and VGA3. I can change VGA3 to be "right of" or other relationships to VGA2, but even after selecting VGA3 as "Primary output", I cannot seem to position VGA2 relative to VGA3 - the only option is "absolute". Can anyone explain this?
<bartson> hey guys, is it possible to "whatsapp" via Kopete?
<Katbuntu> Hi
<SamuraiGhost> Subfusc: I uninstalled amarok because I prefer Audacious :)
<BluesKaj> SamuraiGhost, I don't get the link
<GH0> Could someone help me out with installing a mainline kernel in ubuntu? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1077547/comments/43
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1077547 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 12.10 Kernel issues" [Medium,Incomplete]
<GH0> Not really sure about which one I need, he says 3.7 [0], however, I only see RC candidates, and I don't know which one to insttall.
<BluesKaj> GH0, 37 isn't ready for 12.10 , it doesn't work with soime hardware
<BluesKaj> the 3.7 kernel
<GH0> Well, he suggested me to look into it, because of an issue with the kernel that I am currently using.
<BluesKaj> it broke my system
<BluesKaj> I'm sticking with the 3.5.0-18-generic
<BluesKaj> GH0, what kernel issue do you have?
<GH0> That same build is giving me freezing problems over various network applications (samba, vnc, deluge, and sabnzbd)
<GH0> It will freeze the screen output for a couple seconds, then everything acts fine. 10 minutes later, same issue happens.
<GH0> If I switch to an older kernel, I have no issues.
<BluesKaj> 12.10 ? which kernel ?
<GH0> The exact same kernel you are running. 3.5.0-18-generic
<GH0> Linux server 3.5.0-18-generic
<BluesKaj> which graphics card ?
<BluesKaj> oh ...linux server
<GH0> Uh, it shouldn't matter what graphics card, the VNC sessions I use don't use the GPU
<BluesKaj> yeah
<BluesKaj> didn't realize it was the server edition
<GH0> It actually, wasn't originally. Not sure what made it the server edition. :\
<GH0> Maybe it was, and I just don't remember.
<GH0> Could have sworn it was definitely a desktop version originally.
<GH0> I guess it might have switched after I installed some different applications (apache, mysql, etc)
<BluesKaj> I'm a home user with a small home network , with no experience with server editions and their problems , you coulkd ask in #ubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> GH0,^
<GH0> BluesKaj: Qill do
<GH0> Will*
<Catbuntu> hi
<Dutchman> Anyone here familiar with Nepomuk in 4.9?
<sixil> Anyone here know how to make a shell script to delete a specified item by moving it into the dustbin? Hm. (using bash).
#kubuntu 2012-11-28
<Dutchman> sixil, are you looking to permanently delete it, or move it to trash?
<sixil> Trash.
<Dutchman> You could make an alias in your ~/.bashrc file that goes like this: alias=trash "mv %s ~/.local/share/Trash/
<Dutchman> Then typing "trash <somefile> would move it to your trashbin
<sixil> Has to be a shell script. Never scripted in my life (thankfully i've programmed before) but I understand the concept of making an alias and then move whatever the argument is into the trash location.
<Dutchman> Sorry, forgot the closing quotes
<Dutchman> Well, you could create a script doing the same thing
<sixil> Alright.
<Dutchman> Start in with "#! /bin/sh" and on the next line put the 'mv' commands
<sixil> Not #!/bin/bash?
<Dutchman> Then set the script as executable. You can either add where the script is to your path or as root set it in /usr/bin.
<Dutchman> You can use bash or sh, it's not important which.
<Dutchman> "sh" is just more common
<sixil> No difference I assume then, heh.
<sixil> Alright.
<Dutchman> Less letters to type... ;-)
<sixil> Haha, I guess. :)
<sixil> Okay, so all I put in is the, mv "%s ~/.local/share/Trash/" and that's it?
<Dutchman> Thing is, if you put it under /usr/bin, you'll have to explicitly type the path to your user trash, as in /home/USER/.local/share/Trash/
<sixil> Would it be USER or $USER?
<sixil> More than likely I'm going to put it into the /usr/bin directory to make it a global script.
<Dutchman> Sorry, &USER I think is right, you'll have to experiment. Been many years since I wrote a script.
<Dutchman> That's $USER, boy, I should learn to type someday...
<sixil> Haha, trust me, I've had worse days.
<Dutchman> As a suggestion, I'd find a file and try the command from the terminal first, to make sure it places the file in the right Trash.
<sixil> Working on a helpdesk and typing "Hello, how can I help you?" when I'm not looking turned into "kr;;p/j[e vsm O jr;[ upi" lol
<sixil> Alright, lemme quickly write this up.
<Dutchman> LOL! I know the feeling!
<sixil> mv "/home/$USER/.local/share/Trash/" So, quotes are in the right place and such?
<Dutchman> I don't think you'll need the quotes unless the filename has a space in it. And in scripting I think you can use the single quote.
<sixil> Also, if I wanted to restore said file from the CLI, is there any way I can make sure it returns to its original location?
<Dutchman> I'm trying it right now in a terminal to see if it goes to the right place.
<sixil> Well, would it still be best practice to keep the quotes or just remove them?
<sixil> Alright man. :)
<sixil> Lemme get coffee.
<sixil> Coffee = code.
<Dutchman> Return it? Hmm... probably, but I don't know how that works.
<sixil> I read something somewhere about metadata?
<sixil> One sec.
<Dutchman> Okay sixil, I tried it from a terminal, and while it moves the file to the Trash, it ends up causing Dolphin to hang if you try to view trash, so something isn't being done properly.
<sixil> Hm.
<sixil> maybe the path should be: /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash/files/ ?
<Dutchman> I've trashed a file normally, to see how Dolphin does it, and try to figure out what else might need to be done.
<sixil> Try changing the path to that path I quoted.
<sixil> Might do something.
<Dutchman> It seems Dolphin creates a "Restore" metadata file in the other folder, /info, and if it's missing then Dolphin hangs. And yes, the deleted file itself goes into /Trash/files
<Dutchman> You'd probably have to create a script that also generates the info file, just to keep Dolphin or any other file manager happy.
<sixil> Well, that's kinda good haha.
<sixil> I need to create a restore script too!
<sixil> :p
<sixil> Hm, for some reason I can't even save this .sh file into /usr/bin
<sixil> Not root I guess.
<Dutchman> I'm curious if there's another CLI command that would do the same already, something that basically does what a file manager does from the command line.
<sixil> I am assuming that if I put my username into the "root" group, I need to log out and log back in to make the settings live in Kubuntu?
<Dutchman> Better to use 'sudo' than change group permissions, it's easier and more secure.
<sixil> Okay.
<sixil> Do I need to log off and on to make the changes effective?
<Dutchman> You shouldn't.
<Dutchman> You will have to set it executable though.
<sixil> Yeah I'll chmod it
<Dutchman> Yep.
<sixil> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<sixil> Ugh
<Dutchman> When I have to write something that needs root privledges, I do it in a termnal with 'sudo nano /usr/bin/somefilename', it asks for my passwordto start, then I make whatever changes and just save the file.
<sixil> I was just using a text editor
<sixil> lol
<sixil> Okay I'm using GNU nano
<sixil> I've written the script
<Dutchman> You can, but start the text editor from the terminal with something like "kdesudo kwrite &'
<sixil> ...and to save? lol
<sixil> Oh!
<sixil> Do I save it as del or del.sh?
<sixil> I'll assume .sh!
<Dutchman> That will start the text editor already with root privledges, so you can save the file wherever you want.
<Dutchman> I would just name it 'del', that way you won't need to remember the '.sh' part. You'll see most scripts in /usr/bin don't have extensions.
<Dutchman> Do you need to be able to find the file with Dolphin?
<sixil> bash: /usr/bin/del: Permission denied lol
<Dutchman> chmod a+x /usr/bin/del
<sixil> Operation not permitted.
<sixil> As ironic as this sounds.
<sixil> I love Linux.
<Dutchman> sudo chmod a+x /usr.bin/del
<Dutchman> sudo chmod a+x /usr/bin/del
<sixil> Works like a charm.
<Dutchman> Sorry...
<Dutchman> Do you need to be able to read/restore from Dolphin?
<sixil> All CLI.
<Dutchman> Then perhaps it would be better to create a hidden directory in the user's folder for the trashed files, rather than use Dolphin's trash.
<sixil> Well, I think that this script should be universal.
<sixil> Although, it should be cli, there is the option to also use this on all bash shell linux's.
<sixil> Limiting it to just Kubuntu would be bad of me, lol.
<Dutchman> Then I think the idea would be to add to the script the ability to create a folder for it to use, and test if it's there before it bins something. Know what I mean?
<Dutchman> That would make it universal, because the script would take care of it's own housekeeping.
<sixil> Sure.
<sixil> Well I'm in a worse state.
<sixil> mv: missing destination file operand after `/home/sixil/.local/share/Trash/files'
<sixil> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<Dutchman> That, I'm afraid, is beyond what I could even try to help with here. I suggest looking around online for some scripting tutorials. What you want to do is surely possible, it's just getting the commands right.
<Dutchman> Try adding "/" to the end of the destination line, so it uses the default filename. "files" is the folder, and it sees you're trying to replace a folder with a file.
<Dutchman> Edit the script so the destination is /home/sixil/.local/share/Trash/files/
<sixil> Gotcha
<sixil> mv: missing destination file operand after `/home/sixil/.local/share/Trash/files/'
<angelforget> hello
<Dutchman> Hmm? What does the script look like? The whole thing?
<sixil> mv "/home/$USER/.local/share/Trash/files/"
<sixil> angelforget: Hello.
<AMDAthlon> will kubuntu 12.10 get KDE 4.9.3?
<Dutchman> Change it to 'mv %s /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash/files/
<sixil> Alright, done that.
<Dutchman> Work now?
<sixil> Gotta close the quotes i think
<sixil> lol
<Dutchman> There shouldn't be quotes in the script, I just place them there to show what should be written.
<sixil> mv: cannot stat `%s': No such file or directory
<Dutchman> And I always forget to close them.
<sixil> lol
<sixil> You're not the only one. :P
<Dutchman> Okay, need to find out how to do variable expansion in bash, hang on...
<sixil> Writing C# and not putting a ";" in certain places really kills.
<Dutchman> Looking at the bash manpage now...
<sixil> Roger.
<Dutchman> Try changing'%s to $f, I think I got the substitution character wrong, it should be $.
<sixil> Well, it says missing destination file operand
<sixil> mv $f /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash/files/
<Dutchman> Hmm? Trying on the command line...
<Dutchman> Strange, I don't get an error when I run it on the command line that way...
<Dutchman> I think it's the replacement variable, "$f", I probably still have it wrong. Of all the luck, you get an inexperienced bloke like me trying to help. ;p
<sixil> Well
<sixil> Hold on
<sixil> until [ "$#" = "0" ];do
<sixil>     mv $1 "$HOME/.local/share/Trash/files"
<sixil>     shift
<sixil> done
<Dutchman> Is that working?
<sixil> Yes
<sixil> It's moving the file.
<Dutchman> Great!
<sixil> I think that $1 made the difference.
<Dutchman> Yep, I had the variable wrong.
<sixil> Wonder how I could jazz this code up now.
<sixil> Hmm.
<sixil> Any way to return the name of the file name in an echo line?
<sixil> For example
<Dutchman> Well, I'm thinking you want to make it portable, distro independent, so having it create it's own trash folder would give it that.
<sixil> "The file: bla.jpg, has been moved"?
<Dutchman> Yeah, should be something like 'echo $1 "has been moved"'
<sixil> Haha, you would think.
<sixil> Just says "has been moved"
<Dutchman> If memory serves me (which I wouldn't bank on) the variable $1 should still contain the filename until it's replaced. You may have to have it all on one line though, like 'mv $1 /blah/blah && echo $1 "has been moved"'
<sixil> I'll try.
<Dutchman> Or it may have to have the variable contained, I think it's with braces {}
<sixil> && worked
<sixil> Lol
<sixil> Why are all Linux gurus bearded men that look like Captain Birds Eye?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubot93> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dutchman> I think it's a requirement.
<sixil> Looks like it.
<sixil> Now the only thing to do..
<Dutchman> Grow a beard?
<sixil> Is to create a restore script that will restore the file to it's original location.
<bazhang> lets get back on topic
<Dutchman> That will be harder, because you need some way of recording it's original path.
<sixil> I'm assuming that can be achieved using meta data
<Dutchman> If you have any files you trashed with Dolphin, look at the "info" folder and you can see how the GUI does it.
<Dutchman> Each deleted file has a corresponding "restore info" file.
<Dutchman> It stores the deletion date and original path, with a ".trashinfo" extension.
<sixil> Ah
<sixil> Hold on
<sixil> You're right
<sixil> I need to delete this file into a specific folder
<sixil> Not the global trash!
<sixil> But into a folder called dustbin
<Guest22127> hdlooooooooooooooooooooooo
<sixil> So can I modify the path to make a folder then?
<sixil> Or do I need to specify mkdir?
<Dutchman> Well, my thought was to use an "if... then... else" function to test for a default folder for the dustbin, and it it doesn't exist, create it with a "mkdir", if it does, just use it.
<sixil> So.
<sixil> If [condition] right?
<sixil> broken down with ";"
<sixil> if [condition]; then [mv... bla]; else mkdir bla && mv.. bla
<Dutchman> Yeah, but don't ask me how it would go, I just don't honestly know. Many of the scripts in /etc use if-then routines, perhaps look at some of them to get an idea of syntax.
<sixil> Hmm
<sixil> Surely if there is a directory using mkdir, it'll ignore it no?
<sixil> Also, I'm assuming 'readlink' just reads the path?
<Dutchman> Well, I think the first thing to do would be test for the directory, see if it exists. Sort of: "if exist ~/.dustbin, then "", else mkdir ~/.dustbin". That way it checks for the existence first, and if it's there, it bypasses the mkdir and runs the rest.
<Dutchman> That's why I suggested checking scripts in /etc, there's lot's of startup services that check for existence of files before they execute, there should be plenty of examples in the /etc scripts to get ideas from.
<Dutchman> Take a look at "/etc/profile"
<Dutchman> Hup, supper is calling me. Gotta run, but I'll be back later. Really interested in how you make out sixil.
<sixil> Alright man.
<sixil> Thanks for the help dude.
<Dutchman> Will you be here for a while yet?
<sixil> All night dude.
<sixil> Haha
<Dutchman> Alright, chat at ya later.
<sixil> Alright.
<sixil> I'll hold off until you're back. :P
<personal> if i wanted to change the size of the text in the windows, dialog boxes etc., where would i go to do that?
<tsimpson_> System Settings -> Application Appearance -> Fonts
<personal> omw thanks
<personal> that worked! thanks so much! everything was like size 9. couldn't read a thing. now size 14 and i can read it
<personal> um trying to add a printer but that text is still like size 9. i cant read it to see which print driver to select. how do i fix that?
<tsimpson_> I don't know, I haven't had a printer in years
<personal> i'm squinting hard at the dialog and it looks like the printer is not in the list. can anyone help?
<personal> tsimpson_, thanks for the help you have given. every little bit helps
<personal> the printer was originally there and working except paused, i got it unpaused and it said it could not find the printer (URI?). so i removed it to re-add it. now i think i messed up and am in trouble. help?!
<personal> i'll have to come back to this later. thanks again bbl
<AlexZion> hi everyone , for some reason I need to open by konsole command, a browser window on a specific url in full screen mode, I know how to do it in normal way , but not for the fullscreen mode someone can help me ?
<hechao> 有人知道QT中文方面的irc频道吗
<AlexZion> well I found kstart which should do all I need ...
<Unit193> !ch | hechao
<ubot93> hechao: The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<Unit193> !cn
<ubot93> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hechao> I'm Sorry,Thanks
<Dutchman> Still here sixil?
<CosmicB> I've lost the icon I had in the tray for KDE IM Contacts, kubuntu 12.10, kde 4.9.3, I can't seem to remember the name of that binary
<CosmicB> could it be /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-application-service ?
<CosmicB> hmm, it must have something to do with telepathy
<Tm_T> CosmicB: you probably mean "instant messaging presence"
<CosmicB> Tm_T mabye (?)
<CosmicB> the im client works, but I don't have the icon in the tray
<Tm_T> CosmicB: rightclick systray -> system tray settings -> display
<Tm_T> and enable that (:
<CosmicB> ah Tm_T THNX, that worked
<CosmicB> It happened when I switched default monitor (got two of them)
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> what version of KDE have kubuntu daily ?
<slaptman> hello i am a noob at KDE ..I have been using XFCE,LXDE,GNOME,etc but wanted to try KDE out.On a fresh install there is a big box on the left side of the screen where i think i am abl to put shortcuts to applications,but i accidentally closed it or removed it.How do I get that back?
<lordievader> slaptman: You can create/edit shortcuts under System Settings -> Shortcuts and Gestures.
<slaptman> thank you
<cluelesscoder> hello, anyone around?
<cluelesscoder> I just installed Kubuntu and it has been a frustrating experience (coming from Linux Mint KDE 13)
<cluelesscoder> guess not, ok bye, time for bed
<lordievader> !patience | cluelesscoder
<ubot93> cluelesscoder: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<cluelesscoder> yeah, it's too late
<cluelesscoder> I've gotta hit the hay
<cluelesscoder> might be back later
<cluelesscoder> the issues seem to have resolved; probably due to not formatting my /home partition when I came over from the Mint version
<cluelesscoder> now I'm wondering why my computer refuses to boot from my LiveUSB... I guess maybe because it recognizes that I already have Kubuntu installed?
<Mmike> How can I make dolphin be in 'detailed' view by default?
<thelionroars> I seem to have managed to associate files with Kate somehow - for example in my firefox downloads tab, when I try to open containing directory it will open Kate and display an error popup
<thelionroars> anyone know how to fix this?
<thelionroars> lol ok, fixed it
<Lord_Drachenblut> 5
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<thelionroars> greetings and salutations
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<thelionroars> close enough :)
<JuJuBee> I am having problems with process /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/ :0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7  getting up to 100% frequently.  It seems related to Rhythmbox and or EasyTag.  When using Rhythmbox if I alter the mp3 tags I see this process spike.  If I use EasyTag it always spikes and the system gets slow.
<Kvaks_> I have the same problem with deluge-gtk
<Kvaks> I don't have a solution, though. Other than restarting the application, which helps for a while.
<JuJuBee> Kvaks: Yea, that is what I do, sometimes log-out/in
<z3d3> Hi for all
<thor> Hi, is it not possible to set up a custom partition table with encrypted LVM or LVM?
<thor> from the standard disk that is
<simplew> i have gpg-agent running, still 'debuild -S' continues prompting for the gpg key becuase it asks twice fot the gpg key, can anyone clarify?
<ManDay> Does kubuntu come with a VNC server which can perform reverse connects?
<Tm_T> ManDay: reverse connects?
<ManDay> Tm_T: Where you (who shares your desktop) can initiate the connection
<ManDay> (for example when you, who you want to share the desktop, are behind a firewall)
<ManDay> otherwise, I'll just get x11vnc
<Guillem_> I get a popup for every notification, and I wish they only were shown at the system tray "i" menu. I've selected "Tray icons only" at system_settings->Notifications->Other Notifications
<Guillem_> what am I missing?
<Katbuntu> hiya
<Guillem_> hmm at least I see now that the popups can be dragged arround, so I can place them at a zone where they do not anoy me...
<cjae> anyone else having dolphin freeze when maximized?
<cjae> think it was after the last update
<cjae> 12.04
<cjae> sorry no it was just my /etc/fstab
<rork> Guillem_: other programs might still send standard notifications, for most KDE programs you have to deselect them in the Settings > Configure Notifications menu
<volty> hi, how can I relaunch input actions daemon without loggout out?
<byrk0ff> hi
<byrk0ff> how i can reinstal kde plasm?
<byrk0ff> some1 can tell me?
<volty> another prob., akonadi isn't working, seems it cannot connect to dbus  (with backports)
<byrk0ff> startx not work
<volty> byrk0ff: state the message
<volty> (the error)
<byrk0ff> the problem is on my side, because the uninstall mysql and with it the packets which are responsible for kde plasma
<byrk0ff> [;
<volty> no way: mysql and kde plasma are quite different things
<volty> kde plasma is on top on xorg and kde, anyway have to go now :(
<byrk0ff> I know, but when you uninstall kde fell
<lordievader> Good evening
<Katbuntu> Hi lordievader.
<lordievader> Hey Katbuntu, how are you doing?
<Katbuntu> Asking if FreePascal is better than GPC :P
<Katbuntu> I want to program in old languages like Pascal or ADA!
<lordievader> Katbuntu: Ohh, cannot help you there, sorry.
<Katbuntu> haha
<OerHeks> Katbuntu, try fp-ide + fp-compiler >>  http://fusharblog.com/installing-free-pascal-in-ubuntu/
<Katbuntu> I'm installing it.
<Katbuntu> fp-ide looks very turbo-pascal-ish :P
<Katbuntu> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh sweet memories
<Katbuntu> I also downloaded Lazarus.
<OerHeks> That is also a good idea
<Katbuntu> No, it isn't haha
<Katbuntu> It's very Delphi-ish...
<OerHeks> I am not a pascal programmer
<Katbuntu> I preffer fp-ide, it's sweetie.
<Katbuntu> *sweet
<Katbuntu> And for ADA there's GNAT, although I never programmed with ADA... Never, never!
<Katbuntu> I have a Turbo-Pascal book of my mum.
<ManDay> Has anyone used telepathy-raika?
<Katbuntu> Bbye
<Catbuntu> Hi
<ozzzy> so... is kubuntu supposed to drive all 4 cores to 100% and lock up the system when copying files?
<sparajuri> hello world
<sevenhill_> Hello, could someone help me about this one : http://pastebin.ca/2257645 how can i compile it without problem ??
<sam_> Hi, I'm trying to replace KDM with a login script that automates login for a multi-user setup
<sam_> anyone have deep understanding of KDM or Xsession?
#kubuntu 2012-11-29
<zacarias> What's the best way to suggest improvements for the next Kubuntu release?
<ronnoc> zacarias: Probably the KDE forums or a well-written email to the KDE-devel mailing list
<zacarias> ronnoc: Ok, thanks
<ronnoc> zacarias: If I was really passionate about it, I would probably do both :)
<zacarias> ronnoc: But it's probably Kubuntu-specific, rather than KDE. Things like changing that awful default wallpaper or changing the default icon set, among other minor things
<ronnoc> zacarias: Challel #kubuntu-devel is where the Kubuntu devs hang out
<ronnoc> :)
<zacarias> ronnoc: But it's more for developers, people with code suggestions, etc, I guess. Maybe I will be kicked if I dare to suggest those things...
<ronnoc> zacarias: If it's well thought out and you're polite, you have nothing to worry about
<zacarias> ronnoc: ;-) Thanks
<ronnoc> zacarias: anytime
<newbie|4> Hello. I have problem. http://s1.ipicture.ru/uploads/20121129/qklvG47Q.png This window not hide if i wrote passworld (always only after night) why and how i can kill|hide them?
<newbie|4> they not active, i cant push any button on they.
<nine_> that looks like wallet settings
<newbie|4> newer configure whey
<newbie|4> this is "lock screen" window
<artao> anyone live? in particular anyone familiar with mesa??
<artao> i just noticed that I have a couple i386 packages installed, but I'm on a 64-bit system
<artao> i'm experiencing ridicu-slow framerates in the planetarium software Stellarium, but nowhere else
<BluesKaj> artao, depends on your gpu
<artao> nvidia geforce gtx 560 Ti
<artao> altho it USED TO BE an ATI x600
<BluesKaj> nouveau should work or onr of the additiobal drivers in kmenu apps system
<BluesKaj> additional
<artao> i'm using nvidia's drivers
<artao> which appears to be nouveau i guess
<BluesKaj> do you have akonadi server and desktop search in system settings enabled?
<artao> nope
<artao> i turned that off
<artao> it looks like BOTH nouveau and nvida drivers are installed?? O.o XD
<artao> um
<BluesKaj> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<BluesKaj> that should tell you the driver in use
<artao> the nvidia drivers
<BluesKaj> something  like , nvidia-current  304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu1
<artao> why would both nvidia drivers AND nouveau be installed? O.o
<BluesKaj> is nouveau listed
<artao> nvidia-current 304.64
<artao> not with dpkg
<artao> but synaptic shows it's installed
<artao> which i don't recall doing
<artao> i'm getting like 1.5 fps in Stellarium .. which is really really irritating
<artao> it's dead in #stellarium usually
<BluesKaj> yes but the one in use , sudo lshw -C video| grep driver
<artao> they were saying my hardware accel wasn't enabled ... but all my other 3D OpenGL apps sure seem to run GREAT with the GTX560 Ti
<artao> whoa! ummmm ... what'd that do?
<BluesKaj> it will be card 0 , the default
<artao> it displayed some odd text quickly .. and now says configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<artao> over in #stellarium they were trying to tell me the problem is that I don't have /dev/dri
<artao> ???
<BluesKaj> nvidia-current 304.64 should be the default
<artao> seems to be
<BluesKaj> glxinfo | grep OpenGL , should show, OpenGL version string: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 304.64
<BluesKaj> or similar
<artao> ja
<artao> version string: 4.2.0 nvidia 304.64
<BluesKaj> ok
<artao> i dunno
<artao> it seems like, for some reason, Stellarium isn't using hardware accel OpenGL
<artao> hmm
<artao> i'm lookin it up online too simultaneously here ... maybe i can FORCE hardware accel somehow
<BluesKaj> stellarium settings and options ?
<artao> nope
<artao> config file maybe
<artao> or CLI startup flags
<artao> dunno yet
<artao> #stellarium is totally inactive right now
<artao> i'm taking an online astronomy course right now, thus i'd really like it to work like i KNOW it can
<artao> dangit!! WORK STELLARIUM!!!!
 * artao punches Stellarium
<artao> time for tea
<BluesKaj> well, it's late here . sacktime
<artao> fair nuf
<artao> thx BluesKaj
<artao> =]
<BluesKaj> np artao :)
<BluesKaj> night
<AlexZion> hi guys, I was trying to screencast my desktop using kdenlive but after coding the video looks completelly white, how to get a nice HD screencast using kdenlive !?!
<bazhang> AlexZion, you wish to make an existing screencast look nice with kdenlive?
<bazhang> which was the original screencast app?
<AlexZion> no actually i0d like to use the feature of kdenlive to record my desktop and after that edit and export ....
<bazhang> never knew it had that ability
<bazhang> I've used Kazam for that
<AlexZion> I remember few years ago , it was possible and really well implemented , but after some time , it just stops to works .....
<AlexZion> yeah it's using recordmydesktop tp do it , well , do it , actually doesn't do anything ....
<bazhang> I'd not use that one if at all possible
<bazhang> !find kazam
<ubot93> Found: kazam
<AlexZion> anyway it was a really nice and confortable to manage some basic screencast ...
<bazhang> kazam is far superior in that respect, even eidet
<AlexZion> ok bazhang I'll check it out .....
<bazhang> !find eidit
<ubot93> Package/file eidit does not exist in quantal
<bazhang> so eidit is from a PPA, but one or both can do quite clear screencasts, obviating the need for clean up later
<AlexZion> ok , kazam has an interface !?!
<bazhang> yep
<AlexZion> well it should , but seems it doesn't works ...
<AlexZion> thansk anyway bazhang .....
<davide_> ciao a tutti
<Tm_T> moin
<davide_> come si usa questo sistema scusate ma io sono nuovo
<vbgunz_> is discard an enabled option by default for a btrfs fs?
<vbgunz_> I'm looking at fstab and don't see an option, I am curious if adding it is superflous?
<jdub> km\
<thecaptain2000> hi, I connected an external monitor to my laptop but the max resolution is detected incorrectly. How can I simply add it? I added the mode to xrandr, but that mode does not show up in monitor configuratio. I could set an xorg.conf by hand, but that is not a nice way as I would have a problem every time I disconnect it. How can I add a mode line to this monitor resolution so I can just select it on display settings?
<Smurphy> thecaptain2000: You can't through dynamic configuration. You will have to add it to the xorg.conf file manually and restart X.
<Smurphy> Note - that if it is not displayed properly by the autodetection, then you Monitor does not provide the data...
<thecaptain2000> Smurphy: I have used this monitor before (althought using a different port) and it was providing data
<thecaptain2000> Smurphy: this mus be the first time I connect this monitor using the VGA port though
<Smurphy> Yes - well - it could be the Graphic card Digital to Analog converter is not capable of handling that bandwidth...
<thecaptain2000> Smurphy: no, I could send the xrandr command by hands ans I can use that resolution with that monitor, the problem is why it does not get autodetected
<Smurphy> On the analog port - you can send it that resolution ?
<Smurphy> Check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file - it is written in there - what the EDID reports to the graphic card.
<thecaptain2000> Smurphy: yes, I am using it now at the correct resolution set by hands, of course, since I have two monitors (the external and the laptop's) the whole screen is a bit of a mess
<Smurphy> This - I can believe. I am using a DVI-Switch to switch between my 3 systems in use here. Only - I always use DVI ports - as I don't know who invented the stupid Digital to Analog port conversion...
<Smurphy> but converting digital data to Analog and back to digital is breaindead.
<thecaptain2000> I went to check the log file, it seems like it only rtie e modelines, starting from 1024x760 down to 640x480
<thecaptain2000> and if I launch xrandr by itself, indeed those 3 are the only one detected
<Smurphy> thecaptain2000: Seems the max pixels is the lkimiting factor after all ?
<thecaptain2000> not sure what you are feferring to here
<thecaptain2000> *referring
<ovidiu-florin> hello, when will the upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10  be available?
<thelionroars> its available now
<thelionroars> go into Muon package manager and go to software sources
<thelionroars> then change the checkbox about only using LTS upgrades
<ovidiu-florin> thelionroars: Normal Releases?
<thelionroars> ovidiu-florin, yes
<thelionroars> as opposed to LTS (long term service) releases
<ovidiu-florin> got it
<ovidiu-florin> what exactly will change if I upgrade?
<thelionroars> sorry, it was software centre not package manager but you've got it :)
<thelionroars> you will get a newer kernel and packages for some software
<ovidiu-florin> since this is my development system, I can't have any crashes or problems on it.
<ovidiu-florin> is there a list somewhere with these packages?
<thelionroars> I had trouble on my laptop with the new version of GRUB, but that seemed to be because I was using ext2 for boot partition
<thelionroars> not sure, someone else can field that
<ovidiu-florin> thelionroars: thank you for your help
<simplew> Riddell: ping
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<sevenhill> lordievader: good afternoon
<lordievader> Hey sevenhill, how are you?
<melter> is there any way to get rid of the constant prompts to install Flash?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<diahane> hey guys and girls here is a free open source site http://bitfungus.org/ feel free to contribuite on that, we would like to make your/our life easier when searching for code resources, sorry for my bad english, if you want you can add your own resource link or third parties one
<frankko> is libkgapi available somewhere for kubuntu?
<frankko> or would i have to install from source?
<Peace-> frankko: sudo apt-cache search stuff
<frankko> i know that, but i am not in precise at the moment
<frankko> i know it is in quantal
<frankko> but i prefer to run lts
<lordievader> frankko: In the 12.04 repo is: libkgapi0, libkgapi-dev and libkgapi0-dbg.
<frankko> lordievader: thanks
<frankko> now i have to figure out how to use it as well =P
<frankko> hehe
<cjae> does the back and forth button on mouse work to control file manager (dolphin) in 12.10
<skfin>  /w 63
<BluesKaj> skfin, ?
<skfin> Alias for /window in my irssi
<skfin> --> I failed a bit there
<cjae> really ...nobody here knows if their mouse back and forth buttons controll dolphin?
<Tm_T> cjae: I don't use those buttons for back and worth, but something else, so I have no idea if those works on that purpose
<cjae> may I ask what you use them for?
<Tm_T> middle button under thumb
<Tm_T> the other side is simply disabled usually, I won't use it anyway
<klausl> Hello!
<klausl> Is this only a english support channel?
<DaZ> probably.
<klausl> DaZ: Hello!
<DaZ> hai.
<klausl> DaZ: I can`t install Kubuntu.
<DaZ> this can be a problem :v
<klausl> DaZ: I can boot from the DVD. But after I click install on Kubuntu done nothing.
<Katbuntu> hey
<levi501d> aloha, does anyone have any recommendations for a dualband N pci card for linux?
<levi501d> im sure linux is implied just like to make sure :D
<levi501d> i bought a tp-link dual band a couple days ago, and its semi supported, only runs in wireless b/g 54 @ ~200k/s
<levi501d> tossed that, but now i have no idea what i can get
<levi501d> would rather have something on the pci express bus rather than on usb
<dabauer> I snapped a picture with my digital camera. It uploaded it, and showed it but I forgot the name of the program
<dabauer> I thought it was photowell, but that is not a program
<lordievader> dabauer: I think you mean Shotwell
<lordievader> !shotwell
<dabauer> OK, I'll try that one.
<lordievader> !info shotwell
<ubottu> shotwell (source: shotwell): digital photo organizer. In component main, is extra. Version 0.12.90-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 2256 kB, installed size 6708 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<dabauer> it worked, thanks!!!
<lordievader> dabauer: No problem, glad I could be of help.
<Scunizi> Is there a way to orient 2 open instances of Dolphin horizontally, one on top and one on the bottom, with equal screen space like you can going side to side?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: plasma-mediaplayer needs qtmultimediakit to be installed, but the package is not a package present in project neon, is there a way to install from the normal channel ?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: plasma-mediaplayer needs qtmultimediakit to be installed, but the package is not present in project neon, is there a way to install from the normal channel ?
<yofel> yes, but it won't work with the archive package, it's broken right now
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: which one>
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the plasma-mediacenter?
<yofel> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: why is qtmultimediakit is not included in project neon?
<yofel> because it uses qmake which makes packaging it a 1-2h job, which nobody really had the time for so far
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: for custom packages to be included i should use /opt/project-neon/usr during compiling?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: no, /opt/project-neon/ is fine
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: if it's cmake use neon-env + neon-cmake
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya reading the webpage that you gave now. that will help, ty
<Buffer> joind #flood
<Buffer> join #flood
<markovh> on the task manager bar on the default panne, i remove the launchers but they keep reappearing when i restart. is there anyway to keep them off?
<markovh> on 12.04
<InspectorCluseau> markovh, system tools > startup applications
<markovh> InspectorCluseau: o.O
<markovh> InspectorCluseau: this isn't an application it's a launcher on the desktop pannel
<InspectorCluseau> did you look at the startup folder?
<markovh> don't see it actually. where is system tools? or do you mean system settings?
<InspectorCluseau> settings
<markovh> there is no startup applcations there
<InspectorCluseau> mine shows startup and shutdown under system administration
<markovh> ok that's there but you did say startup applications
<InspectorCluseau> whatever ...
<markovh> now what?
<InspectorCluseau> hovrt the mouse over it ... see autostart?
<InspectorCluseau> it's in that folder
<InspectorCluseau> I got rid of those launchers a while back ... googled the solution. I don't recall the exact solution.
<lordievader> markovh: This might help: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=106744
<InspectorCluseau> I have since gotten rid of the bottom paneland installed plank instead and put a panel on the top.
<phoenix_firebrd> markovh: hi
<markovh> phoenix_firebrd: o/
<phoenix_firebrd> markovh: Do you mean kmenu as launcher?
<markovh> no launcher in task manager, i think InspectorCluseau's link solved it
<markovh> i'll have to reboot at some stage and try
<phoenix_firebrd> markovh: you mean the system tray or the taskmanager widget?
<InspectorCluseau> don't reboot ... just logout and login
<InspectorCluseau> anyway the changes should be immediate
<phoenix_firebrd> markovh: just saw the page that InspectorCluseau gave, did it solve ?
<markovh> phoenix_firebrd: i don't know yet
<markovh> i'm not in a position to log out just yet
<phoenix_firebrd> markovh: ok
<markovh> i'll let you know
<InspectorCluseau> ot was lordievader link
<phoenix_firebrd> markovh: so the picture shown in the webpage was the problem?
<lordievader> Hehe ;)
<InspectorCluseau> I prefer plank for the bottom ... pretty eyecandy icons
<markovh> yeah it's solved
<lordievader> markovh: Good to hear :)
<InspectorCluseau> you can use cairo if you want 2d and motion
<phoenix_firebrd> markovh: ok
<InspectorCluseau> 3d
<phoenix_firebrd> good night all
<lordievader> Or you simply use a lot of keyboard shortcuts and no dock and a minimal task-bar.
 * InspectorCluseau too old to memorize all the keyboard shortcuts
<du> Hello user!
<du> Are there anybody to read me?
<lordievader> !ask | du
<ubottu> du: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<du> <ubottu> what will You do soon?
<du> ubottu, what will You do soon?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lordievader> !german | du
<ubottu> du: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<du> Bye users, wish you nice dreams to night! May be online tomorrow!
<du> A hostname is not important for a lot of fun!
#kubuntu 2012-11-30
<pen_> how long 12.04 will reveive bacports ?
<d_ed> pen_: April 2017
<d_ed> In theory anyway. In practice it will only be security updates after a while.
<pen_> so no new kde versions
<frankko> is there really no qt based rss reader with google reader sync?
<frankko> i feel dirty having to install a whole hoard of libs and dependencies just to get liferea ti make up for that deficiency
<frankko> what am i missing if i get theese errors?: "CMake Error at akonadi_resource/CMakeLists.txt:41 (kcfg_generate_dbus_interface):" and "Unknown CMake command "kcfg_generate_dbus_interface"."
<gerald_> hi all
<gerald_> has anyone got call of duty modern warfare 3 to work on well on wine 1.5? with a ati hd 3 or 4 xx card?
<luis_> que onda hueyes
<frankko> anyone know how to make opera not use html5 video on youtube?
<asensio> what is the best twitter client for kubuntu ?
<DaZ> frankko: probably disable it on youtube.com/html5 ? :v
<Sixil> Anyone know bash here?
<du> Good morning users! It´s nice to be omnline! Isn`t it?
<Smurphy> not really ... Could still sleep some 4 hours or so :}
<du> Oh, dear poor at sleep Smurphy! :-))))
<root-897754> Hallo
<du> Hallo root-897754!:-))))
<john__> hey my plasma desktop crashed ! N_N
<du>  Hey John_, call over xterm :syntax sudo dolphin, path /usr/bin/X11,file :plasma netbook .exe! Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-|
<du> Bye, I have to go shopping now, see you later in net!!!!!!  :-(
<rosoftamar> hello
<invariant> The scrollbar of a GTK2 application is invisible until I hover over it. I want it to always be visible. How can that be accomplished?
<Anubis> hi! how can i see the display name in kopete instead of account name?
<thechef> Is there a PPA for the freshest vanilla kernel? I know one can use backports, but they are not bleeding edge and I have good experience with stable/LTS distributions in combination with latest kernels (even RC), but I'd love to have a PPA instead of compiling my own (the debian way)
<yofel_> thechef: there are mailine builds in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ but there's no automated respository that I know of
<thechef> ah
<thechef> so the packages are there
<thechef> just no repos around it.. okay
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Smurphy> Jo ..
<roland> how do I set firefox as default browser? when I click on links in quassel, it tries to start rekonq, although I have uninstalled that
<roland> kubuntu 12.04
<lordievader> roland: See System Settings -> Default Application -> Web Browser.
<roland> lordievader: thanks, that did it...
<BluesKaj> roland,  or firefox>edit>preferences>advanced
<roland> where can I change the applications that firefox uses to open downloaded files, currently it want's to open pdf files with gimp and "Open containing folder" starts k4dirstat.
<BluesKaj> roland,  you can the file associations by using the "open with"(right click dialog) option and choose "other" , then in the menu type okular and check the box beside "remember application association"
<roland> BluesKaj: when I click on the file in dolphin, it opens the correct application
<BluesKaj> roland,  you can change that in FF edit preferences applications tab
<roland> BluesKaj: doesn't work, changed to okular, restarted firefox, still open "import with gimp" window
<BluesKaj> roland,  did you see my post about the FF FF edit>preferences>?applications tab
<roland> BluesKaj: yes changed that in applications tab
<BluesKaj> close FF and reopen it
<roland> BluesKaj: did it
<BluesKaj> that's all I know about how to fix that
<BluesKaj> roland, ^
<alsitnetpc> hallo, here all....
<alsitnetpc> connection all
<alsitnetpc> information all......
<lordievader> Hey alsitnetpc, how are you doing?
<alsitnetpc> okay.....
<alsitnetpc> good bye....all....
<cjae> will installing xbindkeys xautomation break the currently working logitech "extra keys" and what is enabling these working keys now?
<draciron> Been trying for a week now to get a friend going on Kubuntu w/o success. She needs the Nvidia96 driver
<draciron> however short of installing Nvidia binary and having to reinstall every time the kernel is updated, a rather gruesome thing to  ask  a first time Linux user
<draciron> I can't find a way to get those drivers working for her. Anybody have any ideas?
<shadeslayer> the driver should be automatically reinstalled whenever the kernel is updated
<shadeslayer> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> draciron, first are you sure that's correct driver for her card and which nvidia card is it
<BluesKaj> draciron,?^
<draciron> Mostly,  the novoua is a disaster which leaves her low rez.  Nvidia curren leaves her with cursor issue
<draciron> She looked up her card and it showed nvidia 96
<draciron> It's an older emachine apparently.
<Katbuntu> Hi
<BluesKaj> yes but which card please , draciron?
<draciron> Asking, one sec
<BluesKaj> draciron, lspci | grep VGA
<draciron> nvidia GeForce 4MX
<draciron> Hi Katbuntu
<Katbuntu> Hi draciron
<BluesKaj> yup draciron , I had to be sure , but that card needs the legacy drivers you mentioned and that ould be problematic. Make sure the install is up to date by updating and upgrading
<Katbuntu> I use Nouveau and it's better than nvidia propietary drivers... And with a nvidia 9300m gs
<draciron> It's been updated, though new kernel update today she hasn't applied.
<BluesKaj> yes nouveau is really quite good nowadays , of course that depends on the card
<draciron> problematic is an understatement.
<draciron> the nouveau dumps her into low rez mode Katbuntu
<Katbuntu> Yep
<draciron> If she downgrades xorg she gets stuck in dependency hell.
<Katbuntu> Ironically I have more problems with restricted drivers, I'll never understand.
<BluesKaj> perhaps the kernel update will help if the modules for nouveau kernel module is updated as well
<draciron> if she installs from Nvidia website every time there's a kernel update it'll wipe her out and this is her FIRST experience w/Linux.
<BluesKaj> draciron, 12.10 ?
<draciron> yep 12.10
<BluesKaj> what kind of pc specs ?
<Katbuntu> draciron: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<draciron> old eMachine
<Katbuntu> It's an issue with propietary drivers on Quantal
<draciron> she's already got headers  & srcinstalled.
<Katbuntu> ow
<draciron> If there's support on a different version can move her to that. I just had her install the LTS since that's what I use
<draciron> and that way it'd be easier for me to help her.
<BluesKaj> linux isn't magic , but if she has 1G RAM and and decent cpu , 12.10 should run
<draciron> It runs great, and aside from cursor issues and no OpenGL and other driver specific issues it runs great on her system.
<BluesKaj> then there are other versions  that don't need fancier hardware like xubuntu etc
<draciron> She's a first time Linux user, KDE is by far best way for her to start w/Linux.
<cjae> thats a matter of opinion
<draciron> Maybe after she's grown to appreciate Linux she can try other desktop managers, though I wouldn't inflict unity on anyone lol
<draciron> I've introduced dozens of people to Linux and the ones that stayed with it were almost all those who started w/KDE.
<draciron> KDE lessons the learning curve considerably.
<BluesKaj> cjae, it's  a matter of what works for you , opinion doesn't matter
<cjae> lol
<cjae> what works for me is my opinion
<draciron> That allows them to explore linux w/o having to relearn keystrokes, etc.
<draciron> It's been me experience. I used to start lots of folks w/Gnome but had a very high failure rate w/folks who started w/Gnome.
<draciron> The UI was too different and the learning curve discouraged many.
<BluesKaj> it also depends on what their area of computer use and experience is with windows or mac which determines how easily ppl adjust to kubuntu
<quizno50> I started my very non-technical wife with LXDE, she hated it; then I switched her to Unity when 12.04 came out, she loved it. (She hates using my Kubuntu Computer) So, I guess it really depends on the person.
<cjae> two desktops
<draciron> True.  Though Unity seems like a serious pain, though win8 seems like a flat out theft of unity desktop
<cjae> just use kdm
<draciron> reminds me anybody had any  experience getting around EFI?  I've got a new laptop I'm working on installing Kubuntu on but
<cjae> i have it working with no errors
<draciron> struggling to get around the EFI so I can install
<quizno50> draciron: I put Kubuntu on my MacBook a while back, and honestly: I couldn't get the EFI stuff working at all... I had to use the BIOS emulation
<cjae> and nautilus is transfering files better than dolphin right now, if you want gui transfers
<draciron> This is a new win8 machine. No bios emulation option :(
<draciron> it's pure EFI, no bios support at all.
<draciron> I use Krusader personally. Despise Dolphin.
<BluesKaj> i have np transferring files with dolphin ..woking well here
<draciron> That and good ole command line depending on what I'm doing.
<quizno50> Ouch... Hmmm... Last I played with it; I was able to get a USB stick to boot using the EFI stuff, but it took a lot of trial and error, but this was also the MacBook, no clue about newer Win8 systems =(
<cjae> BluesKaj: your on 12.10 arent you
<draciron> yeah no luck w/stick or USB DVD or DVD.
<draciron> Yep 12.10
<BluesKaj> cjae, yes
<cjae> BluesKaj: I think there is a problem on 12.04 with kio-slave
<draciron> Got to be a way to do it, been cussing at it 2 days now lol. The lap top I'm typing on now is ancient.
<BluesKaj> was experimenting with 13.04 on another partition but the 3.7 kernel doesn't like my HW and the 3.5 alternative screws my graphics
<draciron> Need to upgrade before this one dies :(
<BluesKaj> cjae, drag and drop isn't working in some cases on 12.10 either ...tried copying some music file from a cd which used to work without k3b , but not anymore
<BluesKaj> err some music files
 * cjae is upset about k3b
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: HI
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd
<draciron> Guess it's time for plan B, SUSE :(
<BluesKaj> cjae, the latest upgrades must have fixed the drop and drag / copy and paste problem with kio-slave , just testing a cd and the copy and paste appears to be working now
<cjae> cool
<phoenix_firebrd> draciron: whats the problem?
 * dougl thinks the kubuntu install is the problem for draciron 
<cjae> holy sweet fudge is my external ever hot inside
<phoenix_firebrd> dougl: why so?
<dougl> phoenix_firebrd, sorry - I have no real insight but was wondering if there were install issues for draciron as kubuntu intalls since 12.04 were like root canals for me on my hardware.
<cjae> must be good for life of device
<phoenix_firebrd> dougl: Do you have a problem during installation?
<phoenix_firebrd> dougl: wifi?
<dougl> yes - used netbootin or something to get it installed.
<phoenix_firebrd> dougl: netbootin ? why?
<cjae> BluesKaj: which cd?
<phoenix_firebrd> dougl: tried to install from a usb?
<BluesKaj> a burned cd with wav files, cjae
<cjae> BluesKaj: sorry, was the update on
<cjae> which version of kde had the kio fix?
<draciron> Kubuntu on the driver issue or the EFI?
<phoenix_firebrd> draciron: EFI?
<phoenix_firebrd> draciron: windows EFI?
<draciron> Yeah it's a new win8 laptop and can't get into bios.
<draciron> Yep winEFI
<draciron> Can't get it to boot into install media, either USB or DVD.
<phoenix_firebrd> draciron: are you using a wireless keyboard?
<draciron> I've got no qualms about installing Ubuntu then installing KDE post install, but LTS a big deal to me.
<draciron> Nope, but wireless trackball.
<phoenix_firebrd> draciron: so wired keyboard?
<draciron> yep, it's a laptop, using laptop KB.
<phoenix_firebrd> draciron: Did you read the manual to know which to access bios options
<draciron> No bios options, have to boot into windoze to get to psudo bios, then select a temp boot order option, but when I do
<draciron> get err msg no device I think it is.
<draciron> one sec will power up and replicate.
<phoenix_firebrd> draciron: did you try f12 key or f10 during boot?
<phoenix_firebrd> draciron: tell me your laptop company name and  model number
<faris> Anybody using acer timeline series?
<draciron> Yep, those options no longer exist as that style bios has been eliminated.
<BluesKaj> faris, what's your issue , asking about specific pc's doesn.t help us help you
<draciron> I get a system dowen't have any USB boot option. Please select other boot option in boot manager menu
<faris> i got the battery not detecting my system
<faris> im a newbie
<draciron> Spent quite few hrs with Toshiba tech support before I got that far.
<draciron> Welcome to Linux faris
<BluesKaj> draciron, yeah , lots of oder pcs won't boot from a usb stick
<phoenix_firebrd> draciron: so thats toshiba , whats the model?
<BluesKaj> older
<draciron> This is brand new BluesKaj
<faris> i tried many methods found in differnt forum to fix issue with my battery not detecting ...none was working for me
<BluesKaj> draciron, ok ...bummer :P
<faris> thanks dracion
<draciron> Satillite c855-s5306
<phoenix_firebrd> draciron: googling
<draciron> One of these new win8 abominations.
<draciron> Already tried that, model too new.
<draciron> The older methods of accessing bios don't work.
<phoenix_firebrd> draciron: Do you mean the secure boot issue?
<draciron> That's what took hrs w/Toshiba tech support and I called them AFTER failing all the googled methods.
<draciron> Aye, secure boot.
<draciron> Can't get around win8's strangle hold on bios.
<draciron> well technically it's no longer bios but the new efi equiv.
<phoenix_firebrd> draciron: have you tried super grub?
<draciron> super grub?
<draciron> There's a new version of grub?
<phoenix_firebrd> draciron: no it has been there for long
<draciron> Though I'm not even getting that far. Can't even get it to see the media.
<phoenix_firebrd> draciron: Using it you can boot to any linux installs , thats includes your usb too
<phoenix_firebrd> draciron: Ubuntu has a solution for the secure boot, new grub version solves this problem
<draciron> I've got media built, but can't get too it. can't get around the secure boot critter.
<draciron> So no chance of using LTS? :(
<phoenix_firebrd> draciron: Does the laptop has a dvd drive and can it bbot from a dvd?
<phoenix_firebrd> draciron: Yes using super grub
<draciron> Has a DVD, not sure if it can boot from it.
<draciron> Though DVD was burned w/normal install from Kubuntu download site..
<phoenix_firebrd> draciron: If you have no problem , try the super grub
<draciron> DVD worked fine doing wipe and load on this machine, but no boot from new laptop. Googling super grub.
<phoenix_firebrd> draciron: Download the super grub image and burn it to  the dvd. Have the bootable Usb image inserted , boot using the super grub and boot into the usb
<phoenix_firebrd> draciron: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<phoenix_firebrd> brb
<draciron> Could only find the rescutux image, downloaded that.
<phoenix_firebrd> i am back
<draciron> nvm found supergrub
<roberto> Salve a Tutti nessun Italiano?
<phoenix_firebrd> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<draciron> Found part of the problem. Was using 32 bit ISO which does not detect UEFI
<BluesKaj> well, stuff to do ..later folks
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<phoenix_firebrd> draciron: solved?
<draciron> Not sure, supergrub image did not dl properly, need to re DL that.
<draciron> Creating 64 boot image on usb stick
<genii-around> Hm
<frankko> how do manage multiple displays in kubuntu?
<dougl> frankko, nvidia video card?
<frankko> no intel
<dougl> intel with dual outputs?
<roberto__> salve a tutti
<dougl> ?
<bazhang>  Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)  roberto__
<dougl> thot it was portugese
<du> Hello users, I` m back in net! :-)))) Hey John_, do you  have solved your problem with your plasma desktop??????????????????????????????????????? :-]
<Catbuntu> Hey
<du> Hey Catbuntu, how are you?
<lordievader> Hey Catbuntu, Catbuntu and Katbuntu is one and the same, right?
<du> Hey lordievader, that` s not the same! Attention, because of syntax cat and kat! :-|
<lordievader> du: I know, but since these nicks are very much alike it is probable that the person behind it is also one and the same.
<du> Hey lordievader, it` a cat patchwork unbuntu family! :-)))))))))))))))))))))))))
<du> Bye, users! It was nice to be online and now leave you until tomorrow! :-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lordievader> That was one large smiley.
#kubuntu 2012-12-01
<rapidsp> kde wonna upgrade now?
<thelionroars> are you on 12.04 rapidsp?
<rapidsp> will be some troubles?
<rapidsp> thelionroars: 12.10 + backports
<thelionroars> should be fine
<thelionroars> ok, not sure what you are upgrading to then
<rapidsp> ok, let me type "yes"! )))
<TheLordOfTime> rapidsp, erm, what're you trying to accomplish?
<TheLordOfTime> you want to be on 13.04 or something?
<rapidsp> no, its just kubuntu backports
<rapidsp> now kde 4.9.3. lets see after upgrading :)
<rapidsp> it was just bug fixing imho )
<du_> Hello users, I hope you are fit today! :-)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<thelionroars> I am doing my armchair calisthenetics as we speak
<du_> Who`re in the net for interesting in the chat?????????????????????????????? :-))))))))))))))
<du_> Hey thelionroars, it`s the best way to be fit in the highest age, may be 100! :-)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<du_> Hey thelionsleep, don`t fall down from your armchair!  You can get a heavy accident by the crash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :-§
<du_> thelionsleep = thelionsleeps
<du_> Hello John_ , are you behind online? I`m waiting for because of your plasmatrouble! :-)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<vbgunz> this room usually has 1000+ people. did the last update break ubuntu? I keep getting dropped to an initramfs prompt and I just cann't get into my system. can anyone here help?
<vbgunz> I thought I was in #ubuntu
<thelionroars> lol
<m477> how can I change cpu clock during kde session? (ofc I have mobile version of cpu)
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<du_> Hey m477, you should never change your cpu clock, because you`ll overclock your cpu everytime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :-§
<du_> Hey vbgunz, you` re online and that mean you`re in your system!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<vbgunz> du_: no
<m477> du_: but I want to downgrade it
<m477> du_: on gnome I had  widged which had been allowing me to change cpu clock between three modes like 900/1xxx/2200MHz
<m477> but it was long time ago, now I cant recall name of it
<du_> vbgunz, I think that you visit someone of your friends, isn`t?      :-|    m477 you should call the service of ubuntu!
<du_> Hey users, I have to leave the net now and I`ll be back in the eve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!have a lot of fun in the meantime!    Bye!
<vbgunz> thank god for btrfs-restore. I'm not messing with btrfs though I can't blame it for me to initramfs (maybe it did), this is just the second time I couldn't boot up and I am attributing btrfs to contributing to my bad luck
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<lordievader> Hey vitimiti, how are you?
<vitimiti> fine
<vitimiti> first day in kubuntu
<lordievader> vitimiti: Ohh!! And do you like it?
<vitimiti> i do, i do
<lordievader> vitimiti: Good to hear :)
<vitimiti> though i find kontact pretty strange, i have to get used to it
<Soul_Sample> does anyone know how to propely set up Kmail to use imap gmail and not create duplicate messages?
<rork> Soul_Sample: what do you mean by duplicate messages?
<Soul_Sample> when I get an email it shows up in multiple folders at the same time. I think it has something to do with my gmail filters, but can't wrap my head around it. for example when I get an email from facebook, it appears in both the Inbox folders and Facebook folders, and I have to mark it as read twice
<vitimiti> does it appear in incoming, important...?
<vitimiti> repeated in several folders of gmail?
<Soul_Sample> yes
<Soul_Sample> i wouldn't mind if it became read in all of them at once, but i have to read them all one by one
<vitimiti> that happens in gmail, in thunderbird, in kmail... that's because if they are marked as important, they'll appear in incoming and important
<vitimiti> i would eliminate the folder, though i don't know if that'll work
<jazzkutya> hi
<jazzkutya> everytime i receive a message on xchat or skype there is a notification in systray and something steals my focus
<jazzkutya> this stealing of focus is annoying as hell, what can i do with it?
<jazzkutya> now comeon this is really annoying
<jazzkutya> http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/12/please-dont-steal-my-focus.html
<jazzkutya> linux don't want to be annoying like windows i guess :)
<jazzkutya> *doesn't
<qwm> hello all
<jazzkutya> even setting focus stealing prevention level to Extreme does not help
<qwm> i am install Linux and upgrade but i would like disable one function
<qwm> this function is identify on system
<qwm> I would like to disable the function of authentication in the system since a mouse is inactive set time
<bartson> How do I install fonts in kubuntu?
<sharif> kubuntu 12.10 OR ubuntu 12.04 OR mint 14
<sharif> which one?
<bartson> kubuntu 12.10
<sharif> which one uses less power? kubuntu 12.10 OR ubuntu 12.04?
<sharif> My laptop is old, which one uses less memory? kde or unity?
<thelionroars> not sure there is much difference
<thelionroars> if it's 1GB or under you could consider something lightweight like Awesome, fluxbox, etc
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<thelionroars> \o
<sharif> it's 3 Gb, but I need to run Qt creator, and chrome, and a media player at the same time
<thelionroars> 3 Gb should be fine
<thelionroars> If you are running Qt creator, and because I enjoy Kubuntu 12.10 so much, I would suggest going with Kubuntu
<sharif> Is it possible to customize kde in a way to make it look like unity??
<sharif> global menu
<sharif> launcher
<thelionroars> I don't know :)
<sharif> it is sufficiently placed in unity,
<sharif> I mean no space is wasted
<sharif> caption bar is not useful
<sharif> and "height" is more important than "weight" in wide screen lcds..
<Tm_T> sharif: I cannot see how you couldn't make KDE to look and act like Unity
<BluesKaj> sharif, most ppl here aren't interested in unity
<thelionroars> If you mean the lower panel, you can change it to a side panel in KDE. But you might be better off with Unity if you are impressed by it.
<thelionroars> 3GB should be fine to run quite a few things
<sharif> I don't like gnome
<thelionroars> don't use it then :)
<sharif> unity is buggy and crashy and memory leak is every where
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is kde , if you like brown and ornage colours , I'm sre you can find some themes
<BluesKaj> err orange
<sharif> is "global menu" available in kde?
<sharif> I need a way to remove caption bar
<thelionroars> I'm guessing sharif means more the side panel. Not sure what global menu is sorry
<Tm_T> sharif: I cannot see how you couldn't make KDE to look and act like Unity
<Tm_T> ^
<thelionroars> by caption bar do you mean the panel at the bottom in KDE?
<Tm_T> so yes, including menus
<sharif> no, the bar at the top of the window, where the name of window is written
<BluesKaj> sharif, system settings?
<sharif> the caption
<jazzkutya> Tm_T: can i make it not act like a jerk and not steal focus from me? :)
<thelionroars> I haven't seen a way of removing the title bar on windows in KDE that wasn't awkward to use
<thelionroars> title bar = 'caption bar'
<Tm_T> jazzkutya: in KDE there is configuration on focus stealing prevention, you can even adjust how aggressive it is
<jazzkutya> Tm_T: tried it, did not fix the problem with xchat and skype notifications but made other stuff worse
<BluesKaj> sharif, you don't seem to understand ,, we're not usin gnome or unity , so what you describe is foreign to us
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: it's not foreign to me though
<thelionroars> BluesKaj I think sharif does have KDE installed, or maybe I'm wrong?
<Tm_T> so no need to be hostile (:
<sharif> I'm a software developer
<jazzkutya> i guess my problem may be related to taskmanager highlighting the window button that produces the notification bu im not sure
<sharif> so I know some foriegn
<sharif> "caption bar" is used under windows programming
<sharif> :)
<sharif> I use kde at work.
<sharif> unity at home
<jazzkutya> the strange thing is that stolen focus is not in the window needing attention but somewhere else, maybe task manager widget
<jazzkutya> really annoying as hell
<sharif> Ok, so. basically you are saying that you are ok with the way that kde handle the window layout?!
<thelionroars> for me, definitely
<sharif> do you know why firefox removed menubar?
<thelionroars> on a small screen I might have problems
<sharif> because more workspace is needed
<thelionroars> my laptop is 15.6" so no real problem there
<jazzkutya> press F12 for ff workspace problems :)
<sharif> that's why unity has done that, (left side launcher and global menu)
<jazzkutya> sorry, F11
<sharif> I think we can optimize the layout.
<Ogdoade> hi. what can i install to open mkv or divx files ?
<jazzkutya> are there hidden options in kde like there are in gnome (gconf)? i've escaped to kde from gnome backwards development or removing features :)
<Ogdoade> i've got an asus 1101ha.
<jazzkutya> s/or/of/
<vitimiti> o/
<sharif> for example the Quassel IRC: a status bar that has nothing in it!!! a "title bar" which has only a small text in it!!!  a menu bar that has only four words, and the rest is empty, a tool bar that is half empty,
<sharif> that's waste
<sharif> that's what i mean
<thelionroars> sharif you can get rid of the titlebar by right clicking a window and selecting "no border". If you need to do a window operation after that, you can use the Alt+F3 shortcut whiile the window has focus, like the popup will tell you
<sharif> less space for the real workspace~~
<jazzkutya> blah
<jazzkutya> removing the task manager widget solves my problem
<OerHeks> sharif, send in your global menu idea >> https://forum.kde.org/viewforum.php?f=83
<jazzkutya> so will have to stick with icon-only task manager
<sharif> thelionroars, that's a good idea, look the way firefox and chrome had changed the UI, and also unity, so, you see that people like to have more space for thier workspace
<u19809> hi all, anybody here that can help with openoffice ? It only shows the proper style of the presentation if I press F5 and not when I design.
<OerHeks> sharif, i think it is handy on netbooks with less height screen
<OerHeks> else i find it confusing
<thelionroars> You will miss some information using that, eg. the title on web pages which is normally where an OS will display it.
<sharif> OerHeks, exactly, we need more height, because screen these days are wide!
<thelionroars> true, they used to be much boxier
<sharif> thelionroars, no, look how unity had handled that, menus are hidden and you have title bar, you move your mouse over that, and menus appear and title bar disappear...
<thelionroars> I will have to have a look at Unity sometime
<sharif> look at G+, it has a stream which is not that wide! but very long!, so more height will be really helpful when surfing... you know..
<thelionroars> no I agree, KDE could be handling the vertical space for windows better
<BluesKaj> sharif, have you considered quick launchers in the panel
<sharif> Unity has some programming problems and not mature, I like Kde because of maturity and customizability... but unity has some points...
<thelionroars> I love KDE more and more the more I use it :)
<OerHeks> again, sharif, send in your global menu idea >> https://forum.kde.org/viewforum.php?f=83
<jazzkutya> shadeslayer: there is a widget that can do osx style global menus if i understand you well
<jazzkutya> shadeslayer: it's "window menubar"
<jazzkutya> sharif: these were meant for you
<sharif> jazzkutya, Thanks, I will check it out. and the quick launcher BluesKaj said
<sharif> thelionroars, thanks
<sharif> OerHeks, thanks
<thelionroars> oh, no problem
<jazzkutya> now i'm wondering why do i had to remove the task manager widget to solve the lost focus problem... it's like removeing the taskbar on windows, zomg
<sharif> I found something: http://maketecheasier.com/give-kde-desktop-ubuntu-makeover/2011/11/23
<du_> Hello users, I`m back online! What do you think about using internet with usb tethering over prepaid smartphone and laptop kubuntu 11.04?  :-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))!
<lordievader> !offtopic | du
<ubottu> du: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jazzkutya> du_: why not wifi hotspot by the smartphone?
<InspectorCluseau> A clean desktop is a happy desktop > http://s1297.beta.photobucket.com/user/InspectorCluseau/media/snapshot1.png.html?sort=3&o=0
<jazzkutya> or boring :) but that's a matter of tase
<jazzkutya> taste
<du_> Thanks for the information, friends! I change now the channel! and answer the last question to jazzkutya! I dislike wireless wlan, because of broadcasting problems!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jazzkutya> du_: ok, thx
<qwm> help me please
<Belial`> InspectorCluseau, http://i.imgur.com/6FMLp.png bam
<lordievader> !ask | qwm
<ubottu> qwm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<InspectorCluseau> too much junk on the bottom ;)
<qwm> I would like to disable the function of authentication in the system since a mouse is inactive set time
<poudly> кто-то спик рус?
<BluesKaj> well ,it's not junk if it's useful
<rork> !ru | poudly
<ubottu> poudly: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<poudly> /join #ubuntu-ru
<jazzkutya> whoa
<poudly> i need help.. i have problem in kubuntu 12.10
<rork> poudly: please just state you're problem, if someone knows the answer he'll respond
<poudly> at leaving the system or reboot kubuntu 12.10  I see kwine error window
<BluesKaj> prou the kwin error, can you give us a clue about what the error says
<BluesKaj> poudly,
<OerHeks> is there a twitter client for kubuntu, besides choqok ?
<OerHeks> kopete does not have an instance for twitter, or i am not looking goos
<OerHeks> *good
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, twitter client ? ..why not just use the site
<OerHeks> well, chrome is making my system anoyingly slow when i have messages waiting,
<BluesKaj> guess that just shows my ignorance of twitter
<jazzkutya> hmm text rendering of xchat is slow
<dougl> so quiet in here you can even hear a 'ping' drop...
 * sixil listens to the ping drops.
 * Peace- ignores the ping drops
<vbgunz> the instant messaging application prompts me on every reboot to accept or deny a contact request. Today probably marks the 10th time I've denied the contact. Why could this be happening on every reboot?
<Peace-> vbgunz: cuz it doesn't save your choice
<vbgunz> is this by design or is it a bug?
<vbgunz> am I missing something?
<Peace-> probably a bug
<cfsalguero> Hello. I'm Carlos from Argentina. I was wondering if can someone help me with something. It's a simple thing
<bazhang> cfsalguero, ask the channel and see
<OerHeks> :-)
<cfsalguero> I noticed since kde 4.9 I cannot use ALT+4 to swtich windows. While I'm in a konsole with 4 or more open tabs I can use Alt+1, Alt+2 Alt+n to switch to the n-th tab
<cfsalguero> but Alt+4 doesn't work. The same in the web browsers...
<smj> I have screensaver disabled and and power saving disabled but still my screen keeps going black after a while. is there some daemon I need to kill?
<cfsalguero> Sorry, I meant to say switch tabs instead of windows. Alt+4 is not wirking to switch to the 4th tab in konsole or web browsers
<valerio> ciao a tutti
<valerio> !list
<ubottu> valerio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cfsalguero> no one experiencing the same issue?
<Catbuntu> Hi
<kdeputer> hello... I'm having trouble with the install... I'm wondering if something is wrong
<Catbuntu> hi
#kubuntu 2012-12-02
<humberto310> #linux
<humberto310> yoooo
<designbybeck__> Greetings cool kids! I have a new Kubuntu 12.10 install on a random low end system hooked via VGA to a 40" TV. The Ubuntu and LinuxMint Cinnoman install I had would let me change the resolution so that it fit better on the TV, however the Kubuntu display settings don't have a many options and/or the highest setting they have is slightly shifted over to the right and It is chopping off part of the image
<designbybeck__> Any ideas??
<fyksen> Hey! I'm trying to install Kubuntu in virtualbox on ubuntu 12.10. But I get stuck on "Retrieving file 43 of 105 10%. I have downloaded 2 isos. One from Torrent, one form webserver. Any tips? :)
<designbybeck__> not sure on that on fyksen... i've had success doing both ways
<designbybeck__> running ubuntu 12.10 on my netbook right now i'm chatting on. and kubuntu 12.10 on my TV display, i'm still setting up
<Catbuntu> fyksen, check the md5 sums
<fyksen> Catbuntu, I have done it, and it the same : )
<Catbuntu> !md5 | fyksen
<ubottu> fyksen: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Catbuntu> Ow
<fyksen> designbybeck_, cool :) Hmms, IDK what to do : ) Maybe I'l try to run it on HW
<fyksen> Catbuntu, Hehe, I learned about Md5 last week or so :p
<Catbuntu> then disable the option of download updates while installing
<Catbuntu> and update after the install
<designbybeck__> fyksen: can you bun the ISO to a USB and try a live boot off it? maybe it is your VM that is messed up
<fyksen> designbybeck_, I don't get the error before after I have formatted the hdd. Don't want to do that..
<fyksen> Sorry about my English btw. 2nd. language
<Catbuntu> Oh your english is better than some english people's :P
<fyksen> Haha, Thanks Catbuntu  :)
<fyksen> Ahh sorry guys. Tried booting in to "try kubuntu" now. I don't get any internet on my VM :/
<wahyu> help please, i just finished install kubuntu quantal, and i after i set the anti aliasing font, my fonts look ugly now..
<wahyu> and i cant find the default-previous font setting
<wahyu> the default is ugly, its not the default setting after install (i think..)
<wahyu> ah.. nevermind
<BluesKaj> !mediatomb
<ubottu> To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<Dangerous> Greetings! I had a few questions regarding installing Kubuntu 12.0.4 LTS and was wondering if anyone here could help me out a bit?
<calcmandan> hi. is there a game i should load to see if 3d video acceleration is working on my new kubuntu install?
<calcmandan> recommended game or app.
<thelionroars> try a first person shooter
<thelionroars> xonotic.org is a good one
<thelionroars> www.xonotic.org
<thelionroars> there is also Warsow and Urban Terror
<thelionroars> If you go with Urban Terror, download 4.1.1, 4.2 is still buggy
<bitcrusher> I can't change the default kde wm to awesome wm, i tried to follow this guide http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/KDE_and_awesome
<bitcrusher> there doesn't appear to be the ksmserver folder
<IndiaMotel> hell9o
<IndiaMotel> Hello! Is there anyone online?
<IndiaMotel> whois IndiaMotel
<msangapu> lol
<IndiaMotel> haha I'm new to this as you can clearly see
<worm> !help | IndiaMotel
<ubottu> IndiaMotel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<msangapu> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<msangapu> anyone have a torrent for libreoffice
<IndiaMotel> I tried installing Kubuntu 12.0.4 LTS 64bit version on my box on an empty drive... installation hangs at 33% trying to partition/install /ext4 has anyone had this issue?
<IndiaMotel> msg /msangapu Thanks for your advice, Ill try a memtest on my ram overnight and see if anything comes up thank-you!
<calcmandan> is there a way to install dotnet 2.0 via winetricks on a 64 bit system? it keeps stating that it won't run on a 64bit system.
<cancer> hi
<cjae> how do I fix full screen flash from showing up on the wrong screen/monitor, using the nouveau driver and the properitary flash
<adhominem> hi all
<adhominem> kubuntu permanent livecd runs too slowly on my p4 3gh 3gb ram with radeon (nomodeset was required)
<adhominem> is it due to permanency or is cuz my system is 2 slow 2 handle kubuntu?
<lordievader> adhominem: Have you tried installing it to the harddisk? It has been my experience that a live cd is quite slow. However your system seems to be quite old, this could play a part in this, kde is considered heavy on resources.
<adhominem> nope, lordievader
<lordievader> adhominem: Worth a shot, I'd say.
<adhominem> but 4 ex. gentoo distro runs pretty fine from livedvd usb
<adhominem> even with kds
<adhominem> kde*
<lordievader> adhominem: On the same system?
<adhominem> yup
<lordievader> adhominem: Hmm, could also be missing drivers. You could see if the jockey can find some drivers.
<adhominem> i bet thats the problem, radeon drivers are a pain in the 4$$
<adhominem> had to boot with nomodeset due to that
<adhominem> in gentoo pressing ctrl+alt+f1 gets me into some weird screen where ascii characters are missing and wrong
<adhominem> while pressing ctrlaltf7 gets me back to a normal perfect good looking kde envir.
<lordievader> adhominem: Video drivers in general are a pita.
<adhominem> ;)
<adhominem> agree
<lordievader> adhominem: ctrl alt f{1-6} are tty's the rest are xsessions.
<adhominem> yup
<adhominem> thast why i find weird that even witha full enviroment like kde and terminals on it work fine, tty is messed up :S
<lordievader> adhominem: You could ask around in #gentoo if the problem is still relevant.
<adhominem> yup im doing
<Tm_T> lordievader: adhominem: the resources isn't the issue with that kind of setup
<Tm_T> there's more than enough cpu and ram
<adhominem> ye, i think whats giving me those weird problems is the gpu
<adhominem> i had been reading stuff about compatibility issues on radeon all night
<adhominem> on ati, in general, really
<Tm_T> adhominem: what happens if you press alt+shift+F12 (that IIRC is the shortcut for switching desktop acceleration on and off)
<lordievader> Tm_T: Correct :)
<adhominem> in gentoo, the os its currently running, nothing noticeable
<adhominem> oh wait you mean on tty?
<adhominem> something happened switched from that wicked glitched ascii screen to a full black one
<lordievader> adhominem: No he means your kubuntu live setup, the one that is running slowly.
<adhominem> with blinking cursors
<adhominem> oh 4 that ill need to reboot
<adhominem> sec
<adhominem> hey on gentoo now a mouse cursor appears on ascii :P :)
<adhominem> lil progress but still progress somewhat
<adhominem> ok im rewooting
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<adhominem> ok right now im on kubuntu 1st boot menu
<adhominem> where ill choose persistent mode with nomodeset to avoid crash
<adhominem> ill try pers b4 installing on hd ;P
<adhominem> kde started
<adhominem> alt shift f12 do nothing on 1st sight
<adhominem> but when i switch between tty and kde it replaces cool lights effect for black
<adhominem> i still get a weird feeling of hmm low performance
<adhominem> would it be faster on livecd instead persistent?
<lordievader> adhominem: Open the system settings -> desktop effects -> advanced and change the render type to xrender (instead of opengl).
<lordievader> Err compositing type.
<adhominem> its on xrend already; will try opengl
<lordievader> adhominem: Hmm so it uses the cpu already, instead of the gfx card, for the effects...
<adhominem> tried on both native and roaster or wathever
<adhominem> i still get that weird feeling when moving windows arround
<adhominem> would it be faster on livecd?
<adhominem> i dont wanna risk the time of a full insta before trying if performance would be ok ;P
<lordievader> adhominem: I understand that, does the jockey give you a driver you could install?
<adhominem> sec lemme check
<adhominem> im trying live mode for performance check
<adhominem> jockey is schearching; says no prop drivers are in use
<adhominem> ill try a diff approach
<adhominem> brb ;>
<persia> I just started using kubuntu, and have some questions.  Firstly, is there a terminal emulator like Terminator?  I understand quadkonsole's author switched to terminator, but don't seem to be able to find anything else taking up the banner.
<persia> Secondly, every time I try to add a widget to my desktop, my session crashes: is there some way to report this usefully?
<persia> And thirdly, I don't seem to be able to get iBus working for Japanese input: is there known-good documentation somewhere?  Searching the web keeps showing ancient bug reports.
<lordievader> persia: Konsole is a nice terminal emulator, what is exactly the problem with Ibus? Got it running here myself, works fine with Japanese.
<persia> lordievader: Konsole is indeed nice, but I don't like the interaction between screen splits and tabs - perhaps just a personal preference.
<persia> Re: iBus: pressing 半角/全角 doesn't switch my input mode with ibus-anthy.  Do I need to so something special for setup beyond installation of ibus-anthy?
<lordievader> persia: You could use byobu/screen to take care of the screen splits.
<persia> Indeed, or tmux inside konsole.  I'll just leave that for another project :)
<lordievader> persia: I'm sorry pressing what? Let me check what packages I have installed here.
<persia> hankaku/zenkaku: it's the key usually between "escape" and "tab" on jp106 keyboards.  In practice, I'm really pressing the かな key on a Mac keyboard that sends "Hangul", but that's not an important detail :)
<lordievader> persia: Ah I see, anyhow I have the following packages installed: ibus ibus-anthy ibus-qt4 and a few others but I do not think they are necessary.
<lordievader> persia: How did you setup ibus?
<persia> `apt-get --no-install-recommends install ibus-qt4 ibus-anthy`
<lordievader> persia: I mean the settings, not how you installed it :P
<persia> I ran ibus-setup, but it won't let me select anthy ("Japanese is greyed-out").
<lordievader> persia: I had the same problem, the solution is annoyingly simple, click the arrow next to japanese, it unfolds and select Anthy.
<persia> Wow.  That is indeed *annoyingly* simple.  Now I get the A5 icon on my panel.
<lordievader> persia: That should mean that japanese input is enabled.
<persia> Unfortunately, it seems not to respond to keypresses yet.  I'll try restarting the session, as attempting to restart individual applications to test hasn't been successful.
<persia> No, that didn't work either, and re-running ibus-setup reported that ibus hadn't been started in the session.  Playing around a bit got me all input in katakana based on the kana keymapings (dunno why), but not normal anthy.
<lordievader> persia: Did you start ibus?
<persia> How did you configure it.
<persia> Yes.
<persia> Although it would likely be better if I wasn't starting it per-session.
<lordievader> persia: To start off I use ctl + space to enable it. Under the general tab I believe I didn't change anything, under the input method I got only Japanes - Anthy and "Customize active input methods" is ticked. Under advanced both options are ticked.
<persia> Your setup matches mine.  Seems the kana comes from the keyboard layout (switch with Ctrl+Alt+K), and so is unrelated.
<persia> Oh, except Ctrl+Space also doesn't switch input :)
<lordievader> persia: You said you use an actual Japanese keyboard? That could be the difference I simply use a qwerty keyboard.
<persia> The hardware shouldn't make a difference.  In previous environments, I've used both US and JP qwerty and DE qwertz with anthy successfully.
<lordievader> persia: I agree that it shouldn't.
<persia> If you run `ps ax | grep ibus`, do you get "ibus-daemon --xim" or something else?
<lordievader> persia: Among things: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1404519/
<persia> That's the same as mine.  Hrm.
<lordievader> persia: Also the other processes?
<persia> Well, thanks a lot for confirming I should have it right.  I wonder which final bit is missing.
<lordievader> persia: But do you also have the other processes running?
<lordievader> persia: Because maybe the packages I deemed not important earlier are actually important...
<persia> Yes, precisely the same list.
<lordievader> persia: Hmm... I'm quite out of ideas here, sorry.
<persia> No worries.  Thanks for the help.
<lordievader> persia: No problem, hope you figure it out.
<shadeslayer> persia: iirc Quintasan was working on input stuff ... so he might know
<shadeslayer> as for terminator, there is no alternative afaik .... I just use window grouping with konsole
<shadeslayer> and plasma crash, could you install dbg packages and report a bug upstream ?
<shadeslayer> and if you're not on 4..9.3 , please upgrade to 4.9.3 :)
<shadeslayer> its in quantal-proposed
<persia> shadeslayer: So, even if I install the dbg packages, how can I capture useful information for the bug: my experience involves black screens and loss of current working set.
<cjae> http://lifehacker.com/5912480/how-to-invert-your-browsers-colors-for-easier-reading-at-night
<cjae> anyone hear know how to use krename well and would like to help me
<simplew> whats the package that puts printer applet in plasma panel in system tray?
<Shaan7> simplew: for me I got that icon just by plugging in my printer
<Shaan7> didnt have to do any special setup
<simplew> Shaan7: hows that related to what i asked
<Shaan7> that ideally that should be already installed
<simplew> Shaan7: i still dont get hows that related to what i asked
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cjae> BluesKaj: did you ever answer me yesterday by chance?
<cjae> about the version of kde you saw an improvement of kio-slave in?
<BluesKaj> cjae, it was on kubuntu 13.04 /KDE 4.9.8 , but i've since dropped testing it for other reasons and wiped the partition
<cjae> BluesKaj: thats fine I was just wondering version thanks :-)
<BluesKaj> the 3.7 kernel wasn't working and the 3.5 woudn't install the nvidia drivers
<BluesKaj> I don't mind testing a new OS version but when it's that broken there's no point
<cjae> yeah
<Guest34217> hi all
<thelionroars> hi
<Guest34217> do u know what is the best Antivirus for KDE?
<Tm_T> Guest34217: antivirus?
<Tm_T> !antivirus | Guest34217
<ubottu> Guest34217: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<BluesKaj> !antivirus
<Guest34217> o ok thx
<Guest34217> new to Linux
<magespawn> Guest21470: that is whar channels are for.
<thelionroars> If you are sharing files with a Windows system, you can use clam AV to check them. But your linux system will always be fine
<georges> ? how can I get Folder View plasma for directories to suppress the .desktop file extention like it does for ~/Desktop ? For example I created a Folder VIew for /usr/share/applications but it shows all the icons with [program].desktop
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<georges>  how can I get Folder View plasma for directories to suppress the .desktop file extention like it does for ~/Desktop ? For example I created a Folder VIew for /usr/share/applications but it shows all the icons with [program].desktop
<RiotingPacifist> where are dbus security settigns defined and what is the recommended way of changing them? , having problems with plasma
<georges> from the dbus man :: The standard systemwide and per-session message bus setups are configured in the files "/usr/local/etc/dbus-1/system.conf" and "/usr/local/etc/dbus-1/session.conf". These files normally <include> a system-local.conf or session-local.conf; you can put local overrides in those files to avoid modifying the primary configuration files.
<RiotingPacifist> so there is no gui tool/guide to fix it?
<RaphaelBarros> Hey guys, any idea how can I remove a something using muon without removing one specific thing that it says it will remove with the other package?
<RaphaelBarros> I'm trying to unninstall the Game Binding of Isaac, but it insists that it needs to remove steam with it (wchi I don't know why, since the game wasn't installed using steam, linux or wine version)
<cjae> Cant remember if I asked this here or not. Does anyone have a solution for full screen flash not showing up on the correct screen?
<thelionroars> take over Adobe and rewrite the damn code :P
<georges> cjae: is it showing up on your primary display?
<cjae> georges: yes
<georges> thats how it shoudl be, I remember fuxing with it a while ago trying to force it to go to other display but gave up
<cjae> I want it to show up the tv instead where I full screened it from the browser
<cjae> no that is not right
<cjae> It has worked on and off in the past it used to be youtube too but that youtube has worked well for quite some time
<cjae> it used to be if you opened the browser on the tv and maxed the window the full screen flash would appear on the monitor, so a workaround was to unmaximize browser then push full screen and it would show on the tv
<cjae> but that does not work anymore
<radham> hi
<cjae> when krusader asks for kdesu can I point it kdesudo ?
<georges> cjae: jsut add kdesu to the begining of the command string
<georges> either rt-click the shortcut and go to properties or edit the [program].desktop file directly by changing "Exec=/path/to/program program %U" to "Exec=kdesu /path/to...."
<lordievader> georges: You mean kdesudo instead of kdesu, kdesu doesn't exist anymore.
<thelionroars> ?
<thelionroars> kdesu works fine
<thelionroars> even if it is just an alias
<lordievader> thelionroars: What Vert are you running?
<georges> lordievader: I still use kdesu
<thelionroars> Vert?
<lordievader> err version
<thelionroars> 12.10
<georges> using it now in 12.10
<lordievader> Hmm, odd on my 12.04 installs kdesu doesn't exist. I know it did before...
<thelionroars> it worked on 12.04 too
<georges> if it dosent exist just add an alias to kdesudo
<lordievader> It doesn't matter to me if it exists or not, just thought kdesu didn't exist in general anymore.
<thelionroars> think of all those letters you don't have to type anymore
<thelionroars> you may save whole minutes of your life
<thelionroars> :P
<lordievader> thelionroars: I rarely use it anyway, sudo is good enough for me :P
<georges> except 'sudo' dosent work for .desktop files
<lordievader> georges: It is good practice to use kdesu(do) for all kde graphical applications.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, if you're launching a gui app from krunner or the konsole kdesudo is the best practice, otherwise there could be launch problems in the future
<lordievader> BluesKaj: That is what I've just said ;)
<BluesKaj> oh ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: 18:46 < lordievader> georges: It is good practice to use kdesu(do) for all kde graphical applications.
<thelionroars> as in, no graphical applications are used
<lordievader> thelionroars: Straight to the point!
<georges> at this point i think we are all arguing the same point lol
<lordievader> Seems so, yes.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, guess i was typing ...didn't see your post before I hit "enter"
<georges> short version: use sudo to elevate terminal commands; use kdesu(do) to elevate kde executes
<lordievader> georges: Yes, and gksudo is for gnome applications.
<georges> lordievader: i omited that since this is #kubuntu
<georges> but good info none the less
<lordievader> That is why I mentioned it :)
<thelionroars> uh, kdesu will still work for gnome applications  though, right?
<georges> i actually never knew the gnome one
<georges> i think it will if you have KDE installed
<georges> even if rnning in the gnome env
<lordievader> thelionroars: Gtk apps never complained when I opened them simply with sudo.
<georges> lordievader: if you do it from terminal it wont, but if you try to use "sudo" in Exec= for desktop items it wont work
<lordievader> georges: Synaptic works fine with "sudo synaptic".
<georges> lordievader: in the synaptic.desktop file?
<lordievader> georges: I don't use .desktop files, so I have no idea.
<georges> the KDE UI uses the .desktop files
<georges> all the menue icons are .desktop files
<lordievader> georges: Never start synaptic from the menu ;)
<georges> lordievader: agree, but that was my point originally, if you launch from terminal you use "sudo" but to edit the menue icons you use "kdesu"
<lordievader> georges: Ok so we have the same view, and yet again we are argueing :P
<georges> lordievader: tautology kills boredom LOL
<dougl> good day!!!
<BluesKaj> i aleays launch synaptic from a launcher , but it's alaised in /.bashrc with sudo , so i guess that doesn't count
<BluesKaj> er ~/.bashrc
<BluesKaj> my bifocals are  responsible for all the spelling mistakes :)
<thelionroars> you don't use muon?
<BluesKaj> thelionroars, very rarely unless I'm referencing for someone who needs help with it
<BluesKaj> usually new users
<lordievader> thelionroars: Apt-get :D
<dougl> muon = lion?
<dougl> lol
<dougl> nm
<dougl> my bifocals are messing with me too
<BluesKaj> dougl, that one went right over my head :)
<dougl> BluesKaj, good cuz if you are in tune with me we'd need to worry - lol
<BluesKaj> :)
<thelionroars> yes I have been using apt more or less exclusively for my updates for at least a year
<dougl> apt-get = best... you can see what is going on during install
<thelionroars> and installs
<thelionroars> but haven't seen the command for held back packages yet for apt
<thelionroars> that would be handy
<dougl> held back packages?
<lordievader> thelionroars: You mean apt-get dist-upgrade?
<lordievader> thelionroars: Installs the held-back packages.
<thelionroars> I thought dist-upgrade wasn't supposed to be used...
<lordievader> thelionroars: Why not?
<BluesKaj> thelionroars, I think most users use the CLI/apt for installing and removing apps afterthey become familiarized
<dougl> I thought it was recomended to do once a day
<thelionroars> only heard of it in the context of upgrading to a new version of Ubuntu
<dougl> that is something else I think
<thelionroars> xtp391h50eleven
<lordievader> thelionroars: Ah the confusement rises again, apt-get dist-upgrade is not do-release-upgrade, the latter upgrades Ubuntu from say 12.04 to 12.10 or something. Apt-get dist-upgrade will just update installed packages.
<thelionroars> oops password :P
<thelionroars> I'm using two keyboards :)
<dougl> I thot that was a password, time to change it....
<thelionroars> guess it was time for a change anyway xD
<lordievader> thelionroars: Check out synergy, it's a kvm over the internet :)
<dougl> but that was a nice password .
<thelionroars> meh, I have been using 16 and complex the last couple of years
<dougl> I use synergy for windows, kubuntu and Loin on one desk with 3 monitors = works great
<lordievader> Synergy is great as long as the network load is low.
<BluesKaj> I just use a 42" plasma ..big enough , no need for several monitors
<thelionroars> I will check it out
<thelionroars> its an old Athlon xp2400+ I am putting 12.10 on
<BluesKaj> how much memory?
<thelionroars> 1 GB
<thelionroars> the MB is limited to 2x512MB
<thelionroars> I think its DDR233
<thelionroars> I actually got it with kubuntu installed (7.10) :)
<thelionroars> from here http://computerbank.org.au/
<dougl> I want to make a database of pdf files (scanned hand written notes in pdf) where do I start?
<e_t_> What do you need the database for?
<Dosage> ? how can I get Folder View plasma for directories to suppress the .desktop file extention like it does for ~/Desktop ? For example I created a Folder VIew for /usr/share/applications but it shows all the icons with [program].desktop
<three18ti> hi.  I just installed Kubuntu 12.10 x86_64.  I have two "NVIDIA Corporation GF104 [GeForce GTX 460]", I've installed each version of the nvidia proprietary drivers (from nvidia-current to the 310 version, I currently have the 310 version installed), and three monitors.  The problem is I can only get one video card to work at a time.  The first card works, and both display ports work.  The second card
<three18ti> works if I pull out the first card.  However, with both cards attached, the display manager displays DVI1-0 DVI-1-1 DVI-1-2 AND DVI-1-3 however, DVI-I-0 and 1 are greyed out asif nothing is connected.
<three18ti> I've tried both bridged an un bridged mode, and if I leave the first card plugged in but disconnect the monitor, not of the monitors power up.
<three18ti> is there a way to manually edit the display settings perhaps?  It's almost as though the card doesn't see anything attached
<three18ti> actually, xrandr doesn't see the monitors connected at all when run from the cli.
<erdem_> hi everybody
<randomvase> hi
<three18ti> here's the interesting thing, the nvidia x server settings utility sees the monitor and can tell the model.
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: are you there?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: are you there?
<phoenix_firebrd> can someone check if microblogger plasma widget works with twitter
<three18ti> ha! I enabled the monitor in nvidia settings, now the desktop bleeds from monitor 1 to monitor 2, the third monitor powers on now, but I'm unable to control it via KDE controls.
<three18ti> it seems to be a problem with xorg + kde
<Doyle> Hi folks. I'm trying to setup a vpn connection using pptp to my office.
<Doyle> Getting :FATAL: Error inserting ppp_mppe (/lib/modules/3.5.0-19-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ppp/ppp_mppe.ko): Operation not permitted
<Doyle> /usr/sbin/pptpsetup: couldn't find MPPE support in kernel.
<Doyle> Anyone run across this before?
<Doyle> It's driving me nuts. Works great form my vbox in the office, 12.10, but not from my laptop at home, or even when I take it to the office.
<Doyle> Reinstalled kubuntu from the same img file today, but still nogo.
<phoenix_firebrd> Doyle: are you there?
<Doyle> Its ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Doyle: can you help me
<Doyle> if I can
<phoenix_firebrd> Doyle: can you check if the microblogger widget is working with twitter?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: I don't have a twitter account in use, so can't really help here. It wasn't working too well with identi.ca in 4.9 either though
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I debugged just now
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: its a simple base service url change
<Doyle> sure
<Doyle> just a min
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: If i submit a patch now, will it make it to 4.10?
<yofel> sure, plenty of time left before final: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.10_Release_Schedule
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: right
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I just remember that you dont like the social networking wibsites
<yofel> well, I'm not particulary against them - I do have an account on most after all. I just don't really use them
<Doyle> Do I have to sign up fo ridenti?
<phoenix_firebrd> Doyle: ridenti?
<Doyle> identi.ca
<phoenix_firebrd> Doyle: no test twitter
<Doyle> t.co?
<BluesKaj> to me a lot of stuff on twitter is meaningless drivel  ...some ppl I used to know were sending me messages just to talk
<phoenix_firebrd> Doyle: twitter.com
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: thats true, i just use it for news feeds
<BluesKaj> being interrupted because somebody had a good golf score isn't meaningful :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ha ha ha
<Doyle> gives me an error
<Doyle> Error
<Doyle>   from
<Doyle> ()
<phoenix_firebrd> Doyle: ok now goto the settings
<Doyle> and then?
<phoenix_firebrd> and change the service url from "https://twitter.com/" to "https://api.twitter.com/1/" and try again
<Doyle> way better
<phoenix_firebrd> Doyle: works?
<Doyle> I expected an api link in the first place
<Doyle> yep
<phoenix_firebrd> nice
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: yofel the solution works
<BluesKaj> solution for something , ok  :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: more disturbance :D
<phoenix_firebrd> Doyle: thank you
<Doyle> Anytime
<phoenix_firebrd> Doyle: Did you solve your problem
<Doyle> sudo got it to work a bit better. Just have ot double check my un/pw
<Doyle> Gives me : MS-CHAP authentication failed: I don't like you.  Go 'way.
<Doyle> I gotta do something about that vpn appliance... it's kinda ghetto
<phoenix_firebrd> Doyle: Ya thats what i thought when i saw the not permitted message
<Doyle> I'm just dumb today. Too much to drink last night.
<phoenix_firebrd> Doyle: So its a simple matter of configuring your network
<Doyle> It's weird though
<Doyle> Still can't use the network manager
<Doyle> Same un/pw combo works perfectly from a virtual machine on my desktop at work
<Doyle> but not on this laptop
<BluesKaj> Doyle, there are some networking gurus over at #ubuntu ...their population is much larger than ours and your problem isn't restricted to kubuntu per se
<Doyle> fair enough. I tried the gnome connection manager on the off chance it would makea  diff. nogo
<Doyle> The Messages tab of microblogger displays "Error"
<phoenix_firebrd> Doyle: ya i know
<Doyle> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Doyle: its been blocked because the application doesn't have permission to do so, possibly new twitter policy. I have to discuss this with the maintainer
<Doyle> Does Kubuntu use github to maintain their codebase?
<phoenix_firebrd> good night everyone
<raywmjr> hey cn any one tell me how to give permission to write to a USB drive (ubuntu 12.04)
<raywmjr> I keep trying sudo, move commands, copy commands, replace commands
<Catbuntu> Hi
<three18ti> raywmjr you still around
<blueapple> ....
<blueapple> 有 中国人吗？
<blueapple> Chinese
<three18ti> или русского народа
<blueapple> what ?
<three18ti> !cn | blueapple
<ubottu> blueapple: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
#kubuntu 2013-11-25
<veryhappy> hey guys, want to install skype http://paste.ubuntu.com/6471712/ any suggestions?
<veryhappy> thank you in advance
<Guest27083> Just getting started with ubuntu. I have installed node, but when I run "node" in terminal. Nothing happens.
<Guest27083> There is not output of any kind, try node --help, nothing.
<Guest27083> If I type another command that doesn't exist, I get a command not found warning
<Guest27083> I am trying to get yeoman working on ubuntu. Everything is installing properly afaik but running the 'yo' command isn't doing anything
<naryfa> Hi, can anybody tell me if I should chown this dir to root? It is crying this: Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-ubuntu" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<James0r> after installing apache2 on Kubuntu I can get the server to work only if i restart the server manually in the terminal. i tried enabling the service with update-rc.d but still will not start the server on startup
<jarkko> i have weird issue with vlc
<jarkko> i opened vlc and it puts movie out of screen
<lordievader> Good morning.
<wafflejock> morning
<wafflejock> er night for me
<wafflejock> but morning to you
<lordievader> Hey wafflejock, how are you?
<wafflejock> doing pretty well... a little buzzed honestly but having fun chatting with people in the angularjs room a bit
<lordievader> :)
<wafflejock> happy with a new 13.10 install of Kubuntu though it's been nice
<wafflejock> I accidently botched some things trying to get grive (google drive synching app) working in 12.04... so I ended up with an unexpected upgrade... everything backed up okay between rsync and git and things though so all good and 13.10 has been nice
<lordievader> Good to hear :)
<ghostcube> hi folks, i got a 0 B Media inside the dolphin folder structure.. anyone a idea if this is normal so far? appeared after a update i think so
<lordievader> ghostcube: Could you give the "ls -l" and "du -h" output of the 0b Media file(?)
<ghostcube> will do later. i cant access the station from my office. i post it into pastie later the day
<Malkor> hi, is anyone around to help me in configuring dolphin? i need to know where to add desktop files for adding places entries
<Malkor> i am aware that this is simply done by drag and drop, but i have to distribute kubuntu to around 300 users and it would be nice to automate this task without having the user to search for the network path
<sbivol> Malkor: ~/.kde/share/apps/kfileplaces/bookmarks.xml
<Malkor> thx sbivol
<lis>  а по русски ктонить  говорит? )
<lordievader> !ru | lis
<ubottu> lis: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lis> А где?  В брозере?
<lis> или прям тут
<lis> ПРостите, я просто на линух пересел пару месяцев назад, а до это ХР
<lis> Отслюнявил её на непробиваемость... надоела
<rwc2> cd /ubuntu
<starcraftman> Hi, I've got a question regarding file permissions and mounting. I'm on Kubuntu 13.04, I'm using the Kubuntu removable devices system to automount NTFS partitions. The files on the drive can be read/written by me, but I can't mod the permissions at all. Is there a setting in system settings to change permissions used to mount? I've checked fstab and it doesn't appear to use that.
<starcraftman> wow, for almost 300 users this channel's dead quiet.
<ovidiu-florin> because no one present knows or has the time to help you with your issue
<ovidiu-florin> remember we are volunteers
<ovidiu-florin> yes you need to tinker with fstab
<ovidiu-florin> but I don't know exactly what
<genii> starcraftman: Restate your issue occasionally, every 5-10 minutes is fine
<ovidiu-florin> a google search should bring some usefull results
<starcraftman> ovidiu-florin: Aye, I did, I knew I could do it via fstab. It does seem like there should be some options on the removable devices settings page for people not wanting to go to fstab.
<starcraftman> I guess I was more just wondering if there was a GUI way.
<kronos__> Hello can anyone help me set up ssh?
<ovidiu-florin> that would be usefull
<ovidiu-florin> kronos__: sudo apt-get install ssh
<kronos__> I already have  it installed. Im trying to connect to my windows ssh server to use it as a socks proxy
<kronos__> Although everytime i log in it asks for a password that i never set up. I dont know how to log in
<ovidiu-florin> may I ask how is this a kubuntu related issue?
<kronos__> Well im doing this on kubuntu lol. If this isnt a good place to ask can you point me the right direction?
<ovidiu-florin> kronos__: you could try setting up a password for your windows user and then use that one
<wachin> Hi to all Kubuntu Users
<ovidiu-florin> kronos__:  maybe #ssh or #windows ?
<kronos__> Says the password is incorrect
<ovidiu-florin> I had no ideea you could have a ssh server on windows
<ovidiu-florin> what would you fo with it?
<kronos__> Yeah using cygwin
<ovidiu-florin> do*
<ovidiu-florin> hello wachin
<kronos__> Im trying to use it as a socks tunnel to avoiding using the servers wherever i go
<kronos__> I can also use it to acess files like videos and music
<genii> kronos__: It probably wants the name and password of the user on the Windows machine under which the ssh daemon is running as.
<ovidiu-florin> try passwd in the cygwin console
<kronos__> so to log in i put sudo ssh (ipadress) -l (user name of windows acccount)?
<wachin> I come from UbuntuStudio 13.10, I need a help
<ovidiu-florin> you don't need sudo with ssh
<wachin> when a put the mouse cursor on a folder on dolphin, this set to white the selection
<genii> kronos__: If usernames are not the same on your Kubuntu box and your Windows box, use: ssh name@window-box    where "name" is a valid user on the Windows machine
<ovidiu-florin> kronos__: also check that cygwin has acces to open ports and that port 22 is open
<ovidiu-florin> in the firewall
<wachin> I use dolphin because I use Dropbox and the only way for use on UbuntuStudio is with Nautilus
<wachin> but Nautilus 3.8.2 is very bad
<wachin> now I use dolphin because is best of nautilus
<genii> kronos__: And you don't need to use sudo on the client machine when running the ssh client
<kronos__> I have 22 opened. alright ill give that a shot
<wachin> the only less is that dolphin not have Dropbox
<ovidiu-florin> Dropbox does not need nautilus
<ovidiu-florin> wachin: ^
<kronos__> permission denied please tryagain
<ovidiu-florin> kronos__: try sshing from the windows machine to the windows machine
<ovidiu-florin> a loop
<ovidiu-florin> log in via ssh into the same machine
<ovidiu-florin> if that works there's a problem with the connection
<ovidiu-florin> otherwise you're doing something wrong
<kronos__>  it worked
<kronos__> atleast i think it did
<ovidiu-florin> do a pastebin with the command and output
<kronos__>  i got it to work ;D
<ovidiu-florin> genii: do you have a ~/.kde or ~/.kde4 in kubuntu? which is default?
<kronos__> im connected. now i just have to set it up to workas a socks server
<kronos__> ls
<genii> ovidiu-florin: I have .kde
<ovidiu-florin> thanks
<wachin> Help me, mi problem in UbuntuStudio 13.10 ussing dolphin is this https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/dolphin/01%20Preparing%20to%20select%20a%20folder%20in%20dolphin.png
<wachin> (sorry my bad english, I am Spanish parlant)
<wachin> When a select a folder on dolphin the selection disapear https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/dolphin/01%20Preparing%20to%20select%20a%20folder%20in%20dolphin.png
<wachin> working fine, but i cannt see the name of the folder
<wachin> My question is, if here in UbuntuStudio 13.10 should install something else to work that well
<ghostcube> lordievader: hmmm i was wrong its not a file or a folder its just a device shown as 0 B changable device
<wachin> For my dolphin is best of nautilus 3.8.2
<ghostcube> and it got a floppy icon.. but this machine definetly has noc floppy
<ghostcube> *no
<ovidiu-florin> wachin: you sent the same picture twice
<wachin> ups
<wachin> now go https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/dolphin/02%20Selecting%20a%20folder%20in%20dolphin.png
<wachin> sorry
<ovidiu-florin> wachin: is this related to the Dropbox issue?
<wachin> No, no
<wachin> my problem not is with Dropbox
<ovidiu-florin> wachin: System Settings -> Aplication Aspect, Colors
<wachin> Dropbox  I use with nautilus
<ovidiu-florin> check what theme do you have selected?
<wachin> but for the rest that I made in my UbuntuStudio 13.10 i use dolphin
<ovidiu-florin> color scheme*
<wachin> Oh
<wachin> OK
<wachin> Of course, that should be. Well, here UbuntuStudio 13.10 I do not know how to do that (change the theme), only I installed dolphin on UbuntuStudio, I have not installed Kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> oh, you don't have KDE
<ovidiu-florin> I missed that
<ovidiu-florin> wachin: then ask in #ubuntustudio
<wachin> mmm, good
<guest324> i have a flash drive that initially is recognized by kubuntu, but after about an hour it was unable to be accessed, even though in bash i was accessing it every minute.  the device was never actually mounted from beginning to end.  is there a way i can adjust the length of time before the drive will stop being able to be accessed (without removing and reinserting the device?)
<wachin> No one answers to my on #UbuntuStudio. Do you can said my in what place are the theme folder on Kubuntu System HOME path
<wachin> I can see this folder ".dke" on my UbuntuStudio 13.10 system
<wachin> ups: ".kde"
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> i have my ssh key specified in .ssh/config yet when i try to sftp using dolphin i get this message The host key for this server was not found, but another type of key exists. An attacker might change the default server key to confuse your client into thinking the key does not exist. Please contact your system administrator.
<eagles0513875> any ideas as to how i can solve this issue
<mjayk> Haya im unable to enable opengl support on my kde desktop im running an ati graphics card any ideas of where to start would be much appriciated (have fglrx installed)
<lordievader> eagles0513875: So what is the issue you have with Dolphin?
<eagles0513875> lordievader: didnt know about fish till i found that
<Walex> mjayk: it is a long and terrible and difficult story. Usually it requires using the X-SWAT team repository and choosing some backports of newer versions of the X server packages, the MESA library packages, and the 'fglrx' packages.
<Walex> mjayk: but it all also depends on exactly which Ubuntu version you have and which generation of AMD card you have.
<mjayk> Walex: haya thanks for the reply im using 13.10 and have a hd5xxx card
<Walex> mjayk: with 13.10 must stuff is new enough. But you need to use a special driver for 5xxx card, a so-called "legacy" driver IIRC. There is an Ubuntu Wiki page that tells you exactly what.
<mjayk> Walex: 5xxx isnt legacy its the oldest one not
<Walex> mjayk: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Saucy_Installation_Guide
<mjayk> ill have a read
<mjayk> thanks
<Walex> mjayk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<mjayk> ]yea the drivers are installed
<mjayk> correctly
<Walex> mjayk: the right versions for the 5xxx?
<mjayk> yep
<Walex> mjayk: then it must work...
<mjayk> it seams to be a problem within kde being able to get recognose the driver for opengl from what im reading
<Walex> but I have to catch a bus, so running away...
<mjayk> np thnx
<trackerpoint> hello
<genii> trackerpoint: Hello. If you have some question regarding your Kubuntu, just ask in the channel and hopefully someone will take up an answer
<cer> hi everybody, nouveau is giving me some serioous grief on 13.10 at 64bit  .... the system crashes very often ..... this is the dmesg with the errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/6465235/
<cer> in particular, it seems to conflict with firefox
<jarkko> flash doesnt work on youtube (full screen)
<jarkko> and vlc doesnt full screen on full screen mode, what can be wrong
<soee> yuotube uses html5 ?
<crowell> soee: I don't think it is available for all videos, but yes, youtube has html5 now
<jarkko> html5 seems work, but flash doesnt
#kubuntu 2013-11-26
<shaun__> can someone here lend a hand getting some icons in place?
<wafflejock> I just installed KeePassX from source and it included some icons, but they are located in /usr/local/share instead of /usr/local/applications/share not sure how to get the .desktop file to pull the appropriate icons
<ruwhynot> Hello to all. Can somebody help me with stupid question... How can I bind changing keyboard layout (English <-> Russian) to "Ctrl+Shift"?
<mishrahsigni> wafflejock: edit the launcher and click on the icon... and dialog will popup
<wafflejock> thx for the reply I actually ended up doing that and just pointing to the file
<wafflejock> I found docs on where it searches for icons and it seems like it included the /usr/local/share where there was an icons folder with keepassx stuff in it but didn't find them itself still for some reason so just added it to a panel right click and pointed it to the icon
<wafflejock> http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-theme-spec/icon-theme-spec-latest.html
<James0r> can someone  help me make a script and symlink it? this is the post with the fix i need: http://pastebin.com/d9urj7JP
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> James0r: I'd say you use upstart instead of init for this.
<James0r> lordievader: is upstart the ide autostart tool?
<lordievader> James0r: With the starting argument being "start on starting apache"
<lordievader> James0r: Upstart is the Ubuntu replacement for SysVinit (or however it is called).
<James0r> lordievader: all i want it to perform is /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<lordievader> James0r: Upstart scripts are located in /etc/init/*
<marco> hi all
<James0r> lordievader: i see there is a script section in Autostart in kde. can i add it there?
<lordievader> Hey marco
<wafflejockTablet> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Guest45986> how are you guys ?
<lordievader> James0r: Well the disable sites thing you want to do before apache starts, so I'd say you use upstart.
<lordievader> Guest45986: Doing good, how about you?
<Guest45986> yeah not bad, thanks
<James0r> lordievader: sorry i should have updated you, i dont aim to do anything with the sites now. i think simply just restarting the apache server should solve my problem
<Guest45986> hey what the problem with my nick ?
<lordievader> James0r: Oh, then allow your user to execute "sudo service apache restart" without asking for a password and put the line in your ~/.profile (or in the KDE autostart).
<James0r> lordievader: how would i allow my user root without a password?
<James0r> lordievader: k i've added it to autostart.
<marco021> hi all
<marco021> here we can chat about ?
<marco021> all topics ?
<lordievader> James0r: Add something like "kasui   ALL =NOPASSWD: /sbin/poweroff" to your  /etc/sudoers file. (Use "sudo visudo" to edit the file), in this example the kasui user will not be asked for a password when he executes "sudo poweroff".
<lordievader> marco021: This is Kubuntu support, for offtopic chat join #kubuntu-offtopic
<James0r> lordievader: okay i'll give it a shot
<marco021> thanks !
<marco021> bye
<ovrflw0x> i can hibernate by doing "sudo pm-hibernate" but i don't see Hibernate option in "KMenu"
<ovrflw0x> how to get it?
<ovrflw0x> so that i can hibernate as regular user
<James0r> lordievader: so when i type sudo visudo it brings me to the editor and says File: /etc/sudoers.tmp
<James0r> lordievader: is this the right file?
<James0r> lordievader: and i added 'james ALL=NOPASSWD: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart'
<James0r> lordievader: no single quotes obviously
<lordievader> James0r: Between ALL and =NOPASSWD: I had a space, and yes you are editing a tmp file.
<lordievader> James0r: If you make a syntax error in your sudoers file you can no longer get sudo rights, so that is the reason for the existance of visudo.
<James0r> lordievader: yikes
<James0r> lordievader: i figured it was there for dummy proofing
<lordievader> James0r: It checks the tmp file for syntax errors before writing it to /etc/sudoers :)
<James0r> lordievader: and the path at the end of the line should be the path that we allow my user to execute as root, not the path of this script i'm executing right?
<lordievader> James0r: You are trying to allow /etc/init.d/apache2, right? So I'd think it would be the path to <--
<James0r> lordievader: when i try to run the script now without sudo in the terminal i get  * The apache2 configtest failed.
<James0r> Output of config test was:
<James0r> mkdir: cannot create directory '/var/run/apache2': Permission denied
<James0r> chown: changing ownership of '/var/lock/apache2.cjHcsWQObo': Operation not permitted
<lordievader> James0r: You can test it by opening a new shell, typing "sudo <somecommand>" verifying he asks for a password. Ctrl+c out of there (without giving your password) and then running "sudo /etc/init.d/apach2 start" and seeing if you are promted for a password.
<James0r> sorry i'll paste bin next time
<lordievader> James0r: You do need sudo ;)
<James0r> lordievader: ahh but just no password
<James0r> hj]
<lordievader> James0r: Because if it doesn't ask for a password you can throw it in a script without worrying that it will halt because it needs your password ;)
<James0r> lordievader: i see
<James0r> lordievader: okay nice doesn't prompt for a password. so now i edit the script and just add 'sudo' before the command eh?
<James0r> ls
<lordievader> James0r: Yes, edit ~/.profile (or something similair) and add "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<James0r> lordievader: okay i added sudo to the script and it runs now. just wanna restart to make sure it loads on startup to check it
<marco021> hi guys , please how it works freenode ?
<marco021> to find some free - chat ?
<marco021> hi all !
<marco021> can you help me ?
<marco021> alis service freenode - how can i use it ?
<James0r> lordievader: the script worked. thx for your help!
<lordievader> James0r: No problem :)
<ovrflw0x> i get "No bluetooth adapter found" message 13.10 here how to fix it?
<jalcine> ovrflw0x: what does 'hciconfig' show?
<jalcine> run 'hciconfig' and let us know if it shows any output
<ovrflw0x> jalcine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6478344/
<jalcine> jarkko: run 'sudo hciconfig hci0 up'
<jalcine> it's a h/w switch
<jalcine> happens to some machines (like mine)
<jalcine> once it's up and you ensure that it's always powered in BlueDevil; it'd remain on when you turn on+off the machine
<jalcine> jarkko: any luck? I'm confident that would work.
<ovrflw0x> i'm trying to start bluedevil
<jalcine> you shoud see PSCAN UP in the 'hciconfig' output now after running that
<ovrflw0x> es
<ovrflw0x> yes
<ovrflw0x> jalcine: i'm trying to start bluedevil but it remains busy and disappears from panel
<jalcine> 'kcmshell4 bluedeviladapters'
<jalcine> try first removing the paired devices (if any) and re-pairing.
<ovrflw0x> jalcine: i still get "no adapters found"
<ovrflw0x> from bluedevil
<ovrflw0x> when i rightclick/leftclick on it it says no adapters found
<jalcine> hmm
<ovrflw0x> i get this on hciconfig UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN
<jalcine> This is a long shot here, but try running 'sudo service bluetooth restart'
<jalcine> that'd restart the lower-level bluetooth daemon
<jalcine> and (in hopes), notice the changes made
<ovrflw0x> jalcine: it's working
<ovrflw0x> now
<jalcine> Sweet! Now try pairing with a device to confirm.
<ovrflw0x> jalcine: why is transfer speed so slow around 4-9kbps
<ovrflw0x> anyways, it was sweet to get Bluetooth on... later and bye ;)
<jarkko> not sure if you were  talking to wrong guy
<jarkko> Can't get device info: No such device i get this error
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
 * jalcine passes BluesKaj a mug of joe
<BluesKaj> thanks  jalcine  ;)
<kristal> a process called kworker is hammering my hard drive continuously
<BluesKaj> kristal. check system monitor . it will be using cpu when needed, unless you have file indexing and akonadi enabled
<kristal> BluesKaj: kwin is the only active process, and my drive sounds busier than when i transfer thousands of small files
<BluesKaj> kristal. well if you're transferring files then that's normal, type kworker in the search on system monitor process tab to see what it's doing
<kristal> BluesKaj: I have no user processes running other than quassel and some kworker thing us using 15% IO constantly
<BluesKaj> kristal. well < I see you're crossposting in #ubuntu , they might know the answer
<alvin> kristal: How are you measuring?
<kristal> alvin: using iotop
<alvin> I see. The process is running here too, but I can't find the executable.
<alvin> kristal: Here's a very useful answer: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10846747/origin-of-a-kworker-thread
<kristal> alvin: I think I found a zombie nepomuk process using io too...
<alvin> Yes :-) I have a server here (just a moment) with a zombie infestation. Let's see...
<kristal> alvin: restarting now, let's see if it comes back
<alvin> 145 nepomuk zombies!
<alvin> That's what I get for running LTS releases. That bug has been fixed long ago.
<kristal> alvin:  welp i went from 15% to 7% hddio...
<alvin> Are you on a recent release? There have been tons of complaints about nepomuk/akonadi/virtuoso and likewise, there have been tons of bugfixes.
<kristal> alvin: 13.10, updated
<kristal> Welp the remaining constant disk activity seems to be ext4 itself acting weird, jbd2 process
<alvin> You don't have any LVM snapshots by any chance?
<kristal> alvin: Nope... although I wonder if recently moving my home to  new drive has something to do with it
<alvin> Maybe. I was asking because LVM snapshots could show that behaviour. It's caused by the copy-on-write.
<Promethes> hi, how to switch sound output when headphones are plugged in?
<Promethes> i want to switch audio output to speakers when headphones are plugged in
<Promethes> in ms systems i can do it with few clicks
<Promethes> how to accoplish this in kubuntu?
<wafflejock> Promethes: mine does it by default, not sure how to toggle this behavior
<wafflejock> Promethes: also this is true in windows as well
<wafflejock> ordinarily the output is switched automatically when a plug is detected
<Promethes> yes
<Promethes> and automatic switch works, i don't see where i can do this manually
<wafflejock> Promethes: you can look into alsamixer and pavucontrol both programs for audio mixing at different levels of the system but not sure that either has that option, of the two I would think maybe pavucontrol
<Promethes> eg headphones are plugged in and i want to switch to my big speakers without unplugging headphones
<wafflejock> Promethes: I don't think you can do that manually in windows but it doesn't matter anyhow I think pavucontrol may allow it
<wafflejock> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wafflejock> basically ALSA is the advanced linux sound architecture and underlies Pulse Audio or Jack, and I believe Pulse Audio is used by most programs then as a middle man to ALSA for handling sounds... ultimately that depends on  your modules (drives) loaded for your hardware
<wafflejock> (drivers*)
<Promethes> alsamixer have automute fix, when it is off then sound comes from speakers and headphones
<mr-rich> The latest set of updates for Kubuntu 12.04 wants to install icetea ... I have oracle java ... I don't want to install icedtea ... anyway around this?
<ovrflw0x> i've to manually do "hciconfig up" to get rid of "No adapters found" message in bluedevil what to do?
<genii> ovrflw0x: What device is it?
<ovrflw0x> how to find out lspci -v?
<genii> ovrflw0x: Yes, that, or else lsusb if it's on the USB bus
<ovrflw0x> genii: what should i look for in lscpi -v to find out bluetooth?
<genii> ovrflw0x: It's probably best to just pastebin the entire output from lspci. But please use: lspci -nn     ..so that we may see the VENDOR:DEVICE codes also
<ovrflw0x> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6480080/ lspci -nn
<ovrflw0x> genii: where is the bluetooth in there? i only see intel
<genii> ovrflw0x: Must be on the USB bus.Please pastebin the output from: lsusb ...also
<genii> Work, away from computer a bit
<ovrflw0x> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 174f:1414 Syntek
<genii> ovrflw0x: OK, good. What is it you have attached which is not working until you run the hciconfig command? HID stuff like mouse, keyboard, or something else?
<ovrflw0x> genii: i've not attached anything
<ovrflw0x> it's just that when i go for preferences of bluedevil it says "no adapters found'
<genii> ovrflw0x: If it works properly but just not starting up automatically, might want to try putting the hciconfig command in your rc.local file, and see if it properly loads it next boot.
<ovrflw0x> genii: is rc.local still status quo? it's systemd's age
<ovrflw0x> genii: it's always going to be "hci0" right or will it change on booting
<genii> ovrflw0x: Yes, it's still used :)  ... should still come up as hci0 , yes
<ovrflw0x> genii: also once i switch to discrete card with "upstart" on boot i can't get back to integrated card by doing "echo DIGD > /sys/kernel/vgaswitcheroo/switch"
<genii> Well, that issue I don't know anything aqbout, unfortunately
<ovrflw0x> genii: what part of ubuntu deveopment are you involved in?
<ovrflw0x> development*
<genii> ovrflw0x: I'm not really involved in developing (K)ubuntu, the Ubuntu Canada team I am a part of makes awareness more of it's mandate ( Holding Ubuntu Hours, release parties, etc)
<ovrflw0x> k, bbl after rebooting and checking if it works
<wolfgang_> n abend
<ovrflw0x> now it works, why didn't kubuntu do this by itself - do all laptops have to do this?
<ovrflw0x> genii:
<genii> ovrflw0x: Not sure why it isn't doing it automatically. Possibly a newer/obscure adapter that it doesn't immediately know how to approach or something.
<ovrflw0x> genii: so is this a 'hack' or proper way to do it?
<wolfgang_> i am looking to get phpmyadmin worked at ubuntu 13.10, but a get a forbidden error.... someone here who can help?
<genii> ovrflw0x: It would be considered a hack. The proper thing is for udev to know about it and start it up properly
<ovrflw0x> what does "udev" mean?
<ovrflw0x> full form
<ovrflw0x> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 174f:1414 Syntek  <-- this is the hardware what would its "udev rule be"?
<wolfgang_> hello?
<ovrflw0x> wolfgang_: go to #phpmyadmin
<wolfgang_> thx
<ovrflw0x> genii: ?
<ovrflw0x> anyways, nvm later
<mr-rich> The latest set of updates for Kubuntu 12.04 wants to install icetea ... I have oracle java ... I don't want to install icedtea ... anyway around this?
<jdoles> So... after the latest update I get 'no screens found'.
<genii> mr-rich: If your oracle java install properly adjusted the update-alternatives then the update probably wouldn't want icedtea instead. If you do: update-alternatives --list java   ...do you see the oracle version there?
<jdoles> I am running an LTS version such that I *don't* need to care about these broken things.
<mr-rich> genii: Yes ... Java 6 & 7 are listed
<genii> mr-rich: Alternately, just let it install then just reinstall the Oracle java again afterwards
<jdoles> mr-rich: or just delete the packakge which caused this mess in the first place.
<genii> jdoles: Were you using proprietary drivers for video?
<jdoles> genii: no
<jdoles> mr-rich: if people can't get their dependencies sorted out, then just delete the package.
<jdoles> mr-rich: if nothing of your distribution remains via that method, switch to another distribution or switch operating system in the end.
<jdoles> mr-rich: or fix it yourself.
<jdoles> In my opinion any bug damages the brand to which the software is affiliated with.
<jdoles> In this case, it's Kubuntu which doesn't actually have any reputation.
<jdoles> But if the same were to happen on Apple hardware, it would have been fixed within a few days, and heads would have rolled.
<genii> If you install non-sanctioned software on an Apple and it breaks then i doubt any heads at apple are going to roll anywhere. They'll just take the machine and make it stock again and give you a lecture about it.
<jdoles> genii: the problem is that the basics don't even work on Linux.
<jdoles> genii: in this case X.org.
<jdoles> Alternatively, some Kubuntu/Ubuntu packager managed to mess up things.
<jdoles> 'no screens found' is also a terrible error message.
<jdoles> If it would run some other command, it would detect that there is a particular graphics card in it, and that there are multiple screens attached.
<genii> jdoles: Anything enlightening in the xorg log files?
<jdoles> genii: no
<jdoles> genii: dmesg did say 'booting paravirtualized kernel', but I think that's normal.
<jdoles> genii: Kernel mode setting setup failed.
<jdoles> genii: that seems to be the first error.
<genii> Hm.
<jdoles> It doesn't say why it has failed or any other basic error reporting.
<jdoles> No computer system simply fails at some point.
<jdoles> Especially not on one where the CPU is obviously functional.
<genii> jdoles: Are you getting splash screen for boot? ( eg: is there a video mode at grub thats working)
<rberg_> Hello, I had to sysrq my laptop after unplugging a mini displayport monitor.. ever seen that before? "WARNING: CPU: 2 PID: 1790 at /build/buildd/linux-3.11.0/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_dp.c:2222 intel_dp_link_down+0x1b2/0x1e0 [i915]()"
<jdoles> genii: I disabled the splash screen a long time ago.
<jdoles> genii: but startx -- :4 doesn't bring up a video mode.
<genii> jdoles: Was this a dist-upgrade?
<jdoles> genii: no
<jdoles> genii: The only working kernel appears to be 3.2.0-20.
<jdoles> genii: anything newer and *something* breaks.
<genii> rberg_: I think I would report that as a bug against the package xserver-xorg-video-intel at launchpad
<jdoles> genii: do you know of a kernel version which does actually work?
<genii> jdoles: I'm not surrently running Precise to check
<genii> !info linux-image-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.56.66 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<genii> jdoles: As the bot indicates, 3.2.0.56 should be the latest available for Precise
<rberg_> genii: thats what I was thinking, thanks for the conformation.. I found a few bug reports for fedora all with a 3.11 kernel
<jdoles> genii: that's not what I get when I do apt-get install linux-image-generic.
<genii> jdoles: There might be a later version available now which has not yet migrated it's way into the bot's database
<jdoles> genii: I already see a potential problem.
<jdoles> genii: I am using a newer xorg version than standard available in precise (with associated kernel).
<jdoles> genii: (only to work around another problem)
<jdoles> In short, all versions seem to be broken from my point of view.
<jdoles> Great.
<jdoles> I installed two minor versions now to see whether one of them will actually work.
 * genii hears his Beer O Clock alarm go off and answers the call
#kubuntu 2013-11-27
<jarkko> i have to set setxkbmap fi on every now and then
<jarkko> what's wrong?
<tbruff13> can I ask for help with Knemo
<tbruff13> the software will not run I use it for bandwidth monitoring
<k01n> hello there :-), i need really urgent some help with installing JonDoFox to become more anonymous. It´s important for me, still at the moment....i use kubuntu, have already intsalled JonDo also downloaded the JonDoFox but i can´t get it installed. Someone a tip? I try some codes in the terminal but no functional.... I try all the diffent codes i found in the web to install this. What could be the fool? Hope someone can help me :-=
<k01n> :-)
<nafg________> .
<nafg________> .
<nafg______> .
<nafg____> .
<nafg__> .
<nafg> whew
<nafg> no more underscores
<k01n> need help. hello there :-), i need really urgent some help with installing JonDoFox to become more anonymous. It´s important for me, still at the moment....i use kubuntu, have already intsalled JonDo also downloaded the JonDoFox but i can´t get it installed. Someone a tip? I try some codes in the terminal but no functional.... I try all the diffent codes i found in the web to install this. What could be the fool? Hope someone can help me :-=
<k01n> :-)
<Linuturk_kubuntu> so, I've got kubuntu installed
<Linuturk_kubuntu> on a smaller SSD with encrypted LVM
<Linuturk_kubuntu> I'd like to mount my /home on my extra, larger data disk
<Linuturk_kubuntu> while still under the encrypted kvm
<Linuturk_kubuntu> what's the best way to this?
<kelly69> hello guys,
<kelly69> i have a problem with "alt+shift" key to change between layout only alt+shift in the left of keyboard works the write one does not work, any idea
<kelly69> anyboady here
<vedu> hello. I am having a internet connection issue. Few applications connecting to the internet are working while the browser and a few others are not
<oregon> I've got an issue with aptitude. I run "sudo aptitude update," then "sudo aptidude upgrade." No problem. Then if I run "sudo aptitude install" later, it wants to bring in a bunch of older kernels. Even if it just brought them in last time, it needs to download them and install them again. What can I do to prevent this?
<ss_haze> oregon, you could do a barrel roll
<oregon> What's that in this context?
<ss_haze> but seriously,  you have small disk space for those kernels
<jarkko> why dont you just use sudo apt-get update and upgrade?
<oregon> I've got plenty of disk space. I'm nowhere near the limit.
<ss_haze> http://askubuntu.com/questions/369105/what-is-ubuntus-policy-on-keeping-old-kernels
<oregon> jarkko, there was a reason. I don't remember it. :)
<jarkko> i have few issues myself with kubuntu
<jarkko> i am not 100% sure but i feel like mint is a bit more finished
<Tm_T> err, let's keep the discussion on kubuntu support, shall we?
<ss_haze> I issues with kde not working like windows 7 ui, so I just use Unity, since it's ubuntu, but as they say, everyone have different taste
<oregon> I come to #kubuntu for help and I get a suggestion to switch to mint... sigh
<Tm_T> oregon: could you post the console output when using apt-get with the example of the issue please?
<oregon> T, sure. Just copy and paste to here?
<Tm_T> pastebin please
<oregon> Not sure what pastebin is. I thought it might be another irc channel, but I don't see it.
<kristal> Is there a KDE equivalent of psensors?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<oregon> I tried to paste it at http://paste.kde.org as the channel title suggests, but their spam filter dropped it.
<marco> hi all
<Tm_T> oregon: what spamfilter?
<nafg> Will the desktop start while upstart scripts are still running?
<ozim> hi!
<ozim> No russian lang here?
<lordievader> !ru | ozim
<ubottu> ozim: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ozim> thanx)
<ozim>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<alvin> How can I get rid of the message "Data files from some packages could not be downloaded". I reinstall flashplugin-installer/ everything works; but the message doesn't want to go away.
<nafg> How can I write a startup script that will finish before the desktop environment greeter?
<lordievader> alvin: Could you pastebin the full output?
<lordievader> nafg: In upstart: "start on starting lightdm" will start the script just before lightdm is starting.
<nafg> lordievader: I need lightm not to start until it's finished
<nafg> It can start much earlier
<lordievader> nafg: Perhaps the documentation can help you with that: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<nafg> yes, i'm looking at it
<nafg> i'm not convinced upstart is the way to go
<nafg> because i don't think upstart waits until my script finishes
<lordievader> nafg: "start on started <job>" I read here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/359468/upstart-start-after-task-finished
<nafg> lordievader: that person does not have a working solution
<nafg> But he's trying to do something different
<nafg> He has control over the *second* job that has to wait for something to finish
<nafg> I need to *prevent* the other job from starting until my job finished
<lordievader> nafg: Ugh should've read more, sorry. Anyhow I did find that there is some kind of finish signal. So if you can modify the lightdm.conf to start on the finish event of your script I guess you're done.
<nafg> i can't do that
<nafg> too messy
<nafg> this is an automated script to provision a kiosk
<nafg> scripting such an edit will be too brittle
<lordievader> nafg: You could make a lightdm.override, that should override the lightdm.conf.
<nafg> Thank G-d, I think I found the answer: you have to mark it as a task
<lordievader> There is a started event: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#starting-a-job Strange that it didn't work for that guy.
<nafg> lordievader: what does that do?
<nafg> no
<nafg> sorry, it still doesn't work
<nafg> I have an idea
<nafg> simple: it doesn't really need to block lightdm; it can just restart it when it finishes
<Promethes> when updating packages through muon will start work again? Since october muon updater not working as expected
<jarkko>    35.016608] kded4[1772]: segfault at 10 ip 00007ffa914c5c20 sp 00007fff6af001d8 error 4 in libkscreen.so.1.0.1[7ffa914bc000+10000]
<kaleissin> I upgraded to Kubuntu 13.10 yesterday and can no longer automount usb-disks. manual mounting works fine. any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ovidiu-florin> http://geekaliens.com/blog/2013/11/kubuntu-users-map/
 * ronnoc really misses the alternate CD for Ku installs
<dougl> quiet in here today
<ovrflw0x> how can i remove kubuntu pic during boot?
<shadeslayer> ovrflw0x: kubuntu pic?
<shadeslayer> you mean the plymouth splash?
<ovrflw0x> yes
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get remove plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo
<shadeslayer> ronnoc: you can use the mini iso
<dougl> ovrflw0x, I just tricked out my asus gamers note book not one screen without custom image... is that what you are doing, err sec to chat?
<ronnoc> shadeslayer: Oh yea! Or the server iso too I recon
<shadeslayer> well server ISO probably installs other not required stuff
<shadeslayer> ronnoc: I think alternate is only built for LTS now
<dougl> shadeslayer, that "plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo" is the word kubuntu with the 4 or 5 dots under it on boot?
<shadeslayer> dougl: yes
<shadeslayer> wait
<ronnoc> shadeslayer: yea but there's a scrpt to remove the server-only stuffs IIRC
<shadeslayer> dougl: no that's the text theme
<shadeslayer> dougl: "plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo" is the one with the glowy kubuntu log
<shadeslayer> *logo
<faryshta> hi. i am getting an error with umbrello every time i try to add a foreign key. The program simply crashes and i have to restart it
<dougl> shadeslayer, right that is the one I have the glowing kubuntu - is there a way to put your own image there?
<shadeslayer> faryshta: backtrace?
<shadeslayer> dougl: sure
<shadeslayer> dougl: just google for "Create plymouth themes"
<ovrflw0x> shadeslayer: what does plymouth mean?
<shadeslayer> ovrflw0x: it's the software that powers the boot splash screen
<dougl> shadeslayer, <very happily> on my way to google = thanks so much.
<shadeslayer> dougl: np
<faryshta> shadeslayer: http://pastecode.org/index.php/view/53000848
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> faryshta: please install debugging symbols
<faryshta> shadeslayer: which is the package name'
<faryshta> ?
<shadeslayer> faryshta: umbrello-dbg
<faryshta> shadeslayer: may i ask why? this problem exists on ubuntu and windows.
<shadeslayer> faryshta: so that you can report it upstream?
<faryshta> shadeslayer: ok. downloading that package. i am at work with a crap internet will take half hour
<faryshta> shadeslayer: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=302120
<ubottu> KDE bug 302120 in general "crash on foreign key" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<faryshta> shadeslayer: the bug is already reported and 'fixed'
<shadeslayer> faryshta: and you're using the latest KDE and what not?
<faryshta> shadeslayer: i am using umbrello 2.11
<faryshta> on windows the version is 2.10
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> 2.11 ? o_o
<faryshta> if you check the bug report you will see that people are still getting this error
<faryshta> the last report was half a month ago
<faryshta> its an open bug marked as fixed
<shadeslayer> faryshta: the latest version I see is 4.11.95
<shadeslayer> on kubuntu trusty
<faryshta> shadeslayer: i was talking about the umbrello version
<shadeslayer> me too
<shadeslayer> !info umbrello trusty
<faryshta> kde version is 4.11.2
<ubottu> umbrello (source: umbrello): UML modelling tool and code generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.95-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 2010 kB, installed size 5828 kB
<faryshta> thats the kde information on the version
<shadeslayer> on saucy it's probably 4.11.2
<faryshta> kde version is 4.11.2
<faryshta> umbrello is 2.11
<shadeslayer> I see
<faryshta> anyway. how can i ask the bug to be reopen?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> you just set the status to 'reopen'
<faryshta> i have no account on bugs kde, nor a 'reputation' there
<faryshta> so even if i make an account, my contribution will be ignored.
<shadeslayer> no it won't
<shadeslayer> KDE doesn't work like that :)
<shadeslayer> crappy thing is that I can't even launch umbrello here
<faryshta> can you report it please?
<faryshta> there are many users still reporting that bug and the status haven't changed.
<shadeslayer> nope, please make a account and add your backtrace there
<faryshta> shadeslayer: won't do. again if they don't listen to all the users that keep reporting it they won't listen a new account either.
<faryshta> its a waste of time, time to seek another tool
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> its fixed in 4.12
<ss_haze> offtopic here
<ss_haze> or what
<lordievader> ss_haze: Read the topic...
<ss_haze> it's like definition of that is defined in IdleOne book of law
<ss_haze> consider things I wrote there as strings of data, not support questions
<Unit193> ronnoc: If you need to use the Debian installer for some reason, you can still use the mini.iso (like netinst.iso) and select the "Kubuntu desktop" task.
<ronnoc> Unit193: Thanks that looked like the way to go. Ubuntu does not release mini iso images anymore.
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD sure it does, there's even trusty ones if you know where.
<dougl> shadeslayer, you still around? followed a howto and it looks great while testing but when I boot it the aspect ratio is mess and the images look stretched horizoNtally and I am not sure what to google for - suggestions?
 * dougl followed these instructions http://askubuntu.com/questions/248573/kde-how-to-change-boot-animation
<dougl> Grumble grumble - what to google for to correct streched plymouth splash screen animation... suggestions welcom
<dougl> e
<dougl> for the life of me I cannot seem to google enough to resolve my aspect issue with my plymouth splash screen on my nvidia equipped 13.10 install using propietary drivers
<dougl> although the screen I am wanting to tweak comes before nvidia splash so I gthink it is not an issue
<dougl> how do you remove a source that just 404's?
<rberg_> wow, I dont even see a splash screen with nvidia hardware due to modesetting weirdness
<newboy> Hello. going to be a noob and ask how does this work?
<ikonia> how does what work ?
<James88> hey
<newboy> this whole thing, I dont get the channels or the etiquette here, suggested I try this by a friend and told to figure it out.... but stumped thus far
<soee> ?
<Erthe> newboy: Just be polite and ask your questions
<Erthe> That's pretty much the best etiquette I could suggest.
<Erthe> If you have never used IRC before, just do a quick Google search
<ikonia> newboy: ok, so lets give you the basics
<ikonia> !guidelines | newboy
<ubottu> newboy: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<newboy> Erthe: ok, so i gather now that I direct responses with name: follow up... good start.... and how do move around and find other channels or is that client dependant?
<ikonia> newboy: if you read the URL ubottu has given you, that will tell you what's expected of your interaction any channels in the ubuntu world
<Erthe> newboy: Depending on the client you're using, a list of all the channels would be fetched a little differently
<Erthe> newboy: But the IRC command would be /list
<ikonia> newboy: if you join the channel #freenode (/join #freenode) and ask for an introduction, a fair few people will walk you through the basics
<newboy> ikonia: thank you, will head there now for a run through. Ubottu: thank you for the URL reading that now. Erthe: Thank you, i'll attempt to not be a nugget next time, thank you all.
<ikonia> newboy: no harm in ever asking
<Erthe> newboy: Hey no problem, IRC was a bit daunting to me at first twenty some odd years ago, but it's easy to learn the basics in just a half an hour  :)
<newboy> thanks again everyone, hopefully I'll come across you all again at some point - great first experience.
<kristal> Anyone know an easy to sync my 2 computers running kubuntu? BOth running 13.10
<kristal> I wat the match up the installed programs and home data
<valorie> kristal: home data is easy: rsync
<kristal> valorie: Ya that seems easy enough, although I'm left to wonder about packages
<valorie> there is a blog post out there somewhere which tells you how to get that information and use it in an install
<valorie> although unless both boxes are identical hardware, not everything will be exactly the saem
<valorie> same
<kristal> ya the hardware is different but the only diference package wise is the graphics drivers
<kristal> fglrx for one and nvidia for the other
<valorie> so be careful with the .config and .kde files -- some can be shared exactly, some not
#kubuntu 2013-11-28
<maruf> assalamualaikum
<jarkko> my system says that new version of kubuntu is available - i am using 13.10
<jarkko> ??
<jarkko> how is this possible
<jarkko> sudo apt-get update, upgrade dist-upgrade none shows new packages
<DarthFrog> jarkko:  That's because you need to do "sudo do-release-upgrade" instead of apt-get.
<jarkko> well i solved that one already
<jussi> jarkko: how did the upgrade go?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jarkko> i just dont understand why kubuntu said that i have new KUBUNTU version
<31NAAA2T8> Hi, kubunters!
<lordievader> Good morning 31NAAA2T8
<esing> Hi, should I use kde's autostart gui to enable a service on boot or should I add it to /etc/rclocal or even somewhere else?
<apachelogger> esing: depends on when you want it to start
<apachelogger> kde's austostart gui will usually be best for things that only need to run when one is logged in
<esing> apachelogger※ I chose /etc/rc.local because I don't need a UI for the service
<apachelogger> esing: it's regardless of whether it needs a UI
<apachelogger> kde's autostart is only executed when one logs in... rc.local is started at init
<esing> I see, in my case it doesn't matter whether it starts at init or later
<apachelogger> also unless you define a user rc.local will be executed as root, which may be a bad thing (again, depending on what service you want to run)
<apachelogger> esing: kde's autostart should be preferred then because of the root thing
<esing> apachelogger※ I thought rc.local is predefined to be executed as root?
<esing> Oh I see what you mean
<esing> The service requires to be started as root anyways
<apachelogger> esing: ah, use rc.local then
<apachelogger> it's a silly thing if it requires to be started as root though :P
<esing> apachelogger※ apache2 or other webservers have to be run as root too iirc
<esing> And the service I need in this case is 'knockd' which lets me open ports through iptables remotetly
<apachelogger> esing: apache most certainly doesn't need to be run as root, possible started to get the port open, definitely not run though
<apachelogger> I should know, I log the apaches ;)
<esing> Heh :)
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<esing> I tried to start a service on autostart with /etc/rc.local -> /etc/init.d/knockd start and with kde autostart as a script (/home/user/knockd.sh): #!/bin/sh /etc/init.d/knockd start, but both ways don't work for this service. I read that there's a bug with the services autostart, but if I run /etc/init.d/knockd start after bootup it works, so I wonder why it's not working when I put it in kde's autostart which executes it also after bootup?
<esing> *script
<BluesKaj> esing. does knockd also reside in /home , perhaps autostart sees in in init.d and assumes it's on , I know that the dropboxd script works in autostart without residing in init.d or /etc/local
<esing> BluesKaj, Knockd resides not in /home. I only put the script from which I call /etc/init.d/knockd start into /home
<BluesKaj> esing. did you check hidden files ?
<esing> Yes
<BluesKaj>  /usr/bin ?
<esing> BluesKaj, Yes, there is its client 'knock'
<BluesKaj> esing. but knockd is the script , so where does it reside by default ?
<esing> BluesKaj, Its conf files are in /etc/knockd.conf /etc/default/knockd and /etc/init.d/knockd
<esing> BluesKaj, And here: /usr/sbin/knockd
<BluesKaj> esing set autostart to point to /etc/default/knockd , or /usr/sbin/knockd to see if that works
<esing> BluesKaj, I put /usr/sbin/knockd into kde's autostart and in rc.local and both didn't work. /etc/default/knockd is just anoother conf file
<BluesKaj> esing. system settings > startup&shutdown>autostart ?
<esing> BluesKaj, Yes, there
<esing> I added it as a script to the location /usr/sbin/knockd
<esing> I added it also a program, but on the next reboot it vanishes from the autostart program list
<esing> +as
<BluesKaj> add it as a script only , if that's what it is
<esing> It's actually a binary program
<esing> But if I start its service I use the paramter /etc/init.d/knockd start
<esing> BluesKaj, It works if I run it with sudo and set sudo /etc/init.d/knockd start without password in sudoers
<esing> So I wonder how I can run root scripts without sudo no password in kde's autostart
<esing> But I guess, since root owns the places /etc/init.d/knockd and /usr/sbin/knockd anyways it should be safe enough
<pic01> in Kubuntu 12.04 how can I change my username?
<calwig> !kgpg
<calwig> guidelines to set it up anyone?
<Tm_T> uh, is the network systray icon supposed to open some kind of configuration dialog or something where I could choose for example wifi networks? clicking the icon does nothing here
<Tm_T> Kubuntu 13.10 with KDE SC 4.11.3
<Tm_T> I think
<BluesKaj> add widgets in the panel , network , network manager should appear , choose that , Tm_T
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: yeah I have that, exactly the icon I was talking about (:
<Dutchman> Tm_T: what happens if you right-click on the icon?
<Tm_T> Dutchman: gives me an option to configure what is shown
<Dutchman> Tm_T: I'm not at all sure why it's not working normally, but perhaps you can try clicking on "Defaults" on the lower part of the config dialog, see if that brings it back.
<Dutchman> Re-set it basically.
<Tm_T> oh that I'm not going to do, it seems that the network manager widget doesnt work here on systray
<Dutchman> Tm_T: I have the same version, 4.11.3, and it does work here, so I can't see it being the widget. Thought maybe resetting if might bring back the left-click menu.
<soee> Riddell, i just checked telepathy
<soee> sorry
<Dutchman> Tm_T: If you right-click, and open the network management settings dialog, does it show anything in the right side panel, under "Details to Show"?
<Tm_T> Dutchman: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/nm-applet1.png
<Tm_T> removing and readding widget makes no difference
<Dutchman> Tm_T: Well, your settings look right, so I have no idea past that what could be wrong. I have seen widget problems in the past with themes, have you tried a different Plasma theme, just to test?
<SJr> Kubuntu 13.10, worth it?
<soee> its priceless
<Crell> Hi folks.  I've just updated to 13.10 on my laptop and I'm working out the kinks.
<Crell> One kink is that the taskbar at the bottom of the screen is now black.
<Crell> It's completely black, with the buttons and icons and such on top of that, which makes them really hard to read.
<kaddii> anyone know any good benchmarking tools for ubuntu... wanna see how a laptop handles heat
<Crell> Is that a render issue, or a setting, or...?
<soee> Crell, this shouldnt happen
<soee> maybe gfx issue ?
<Crell> I agree, it shouldn't. :-)
<Crell> That's what I am trying to find out.
<soee> try do disable/enable effects
<soee> ctrl+shift+f12
<Crell> That seems to do nothing.
<Crell> I don't have many effects enabled in the first place.
<kaddii> ah wait.. sorry guys... the live-usb actually runs gnome
<kaddii> anyone know any good benchmarking tools for ubuntu... wanna see how a laptop handles heat
<soee> Crell, maybe try to remove panel and add it again
<Crell> Hm.
<Crell> It's the entire plasma bar, or whatever it's called these days.
<Crell> Oh good.  Now I can't get to the settings menu because the damned calendar popup is in the way, and is covering the clock so I can't minimize it again. :-)
<Crell> Ah ha!
<soee> :)
<Crell> Yes, remove and re-add the default seems to have worked.
<Crell> 'course, now I have to re-customize it...
<Crell> And now it's a fugly light gray.
<soee> its probalby you had some settings from previous installation
<Crell> And they didn't upgrade cleanly?
<soee> enable effects
<soee> rename .kde folder
<soee> logout/login and setup everything from scratch
<Crell> The entire .kde folder?
<soee> just rename it so it will be recreated
<Crell> Ugh.  I thought updates were supposed to be stable enough these days that I don't need to reset everything.
<Crell> The .kde folder contains a lot of application settings I don't want to redo.
<Juan32> hello, any to talk?
<Juan32> hola
#kubuntu 2013-11-29
<defide> Can someone tell me how to install flash player for rekonq?
<nikitis_> I'm trying to load a game in wine.  I wrote a script to launch playonlinux.  The script works in konsole or bash, but not in KWin.  In order to make it work in bash i had to add an export LD_LIBRARY_PATH= yada yada.  But it seems that this is failing when executed in KWin.  Like it's not seeing the LD_LIBRARY_PATH.  Why is this?
<nikitis_> And what can I do to make the GUI use the path.   Maybe i need to set it somewhere other than .bashrc?
<jarkko> I have that original network manager thing also broken, but widget works
<Cobold> Hi all! I've just switched to K- from Ubuntu and it's awesome!
<Cobold> Just wanted to share my happiness with the world. Or it's small IRC part.
<valorie> good to hear, Cobold
<rtur> Hi guys, I want to install kubuntu (12.10) on a machine over ssh. It now has a working linux on it and I have a ssh tunnel. My best idea so far was to install kubuntu on a virtual machine and then copy it to my remote machine (own partition), configure grub so it would boot it and the delete my current root partition. I'm not sure if this would work and I somehow feel there is a more convinient way such
<rtur> things are usually done.
<mapps> ;][
<lordievader> Good morning.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<vic_eire> #list
<nsoft> nsoft
<nsoft> naga ganesan
<nsoft> exit
<nsoft> quit
<nsoft> help
<nsoft> clear
<FloodBotK1> nsoft: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nsoft> cls
<nsoft> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6493742/
<nsoft> HOW TO CONNECT LOCAL HOST IN MYSQL
<tsimpson> nsoft: just use the "mysql" command, and please don't type in all caps
<jalcine> nsoft: google's your best friend at the moment
<nsoft> K
<dheeraj_> Can any one help me with Konversation
<dheeraj_> I want to register my nick how can i>
<dheeraj_> ?
<soee> dheeraj_, register on freenode ?
<soee> in IRC cient you can automatically auth but your nickname has to be registered on freenode
<dheeraj_> soee: yes i need to register on free node
<soee> dheeraj_, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<soee> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<dextre> hola
<dextre> hay alguien alli
<irc_useer1> jkjh
<genii> irc_useer1: Yes, we see what you type :)
<irc_useer1> ou, it's fine)
<alket> Hi I am having a problem with Chrome and Ktorrent with magnet link, whenever I click a magnet link in Chrome the Ktorrent opens but download doesn't start and in System Notifications its always pending ? Thank you in advance !
<soee_> soee_: hi
<soee_> soee: hi
<soee> soee_, hi
<dougl> hi
<quim_> Dunno if it has been said enough already: I just switched to kubuntu from default ubuntu. Kubuntu is awesome. Thank you all.
<soee> ye4s it is :)
<soee> quim_, do you have g+ account ?
<genii> quim_: I'm sure the devs who linger in the channel like to know their work is appreciated :)
<quim_> soee, sorry, no, I can't stand social networks.
<soee> :)
<soee> quim_, what do you think about plasma desktop compared to unity ?
<martin__> hi all
<martin__> i have a question regarding the kubuntu 14.04 daily builds
<genii> martin__: Please ask in #ubuntu+1
<genii> ( it's for all *buntu including Kubuntu )
<quim_> soee: It's pretty neat. Just added a "widget" to the right side. I like the transparent effect of windows, somehow I tend to associate it with the word "ghosting". Also it's sweetly slim in RAM usage. I never could really use amarok, it's somehow alienating. Never used gubuntu's rythm music player. I like the good ol' tast icons in the task bar on the lower right. In gubuntu it somehow doesn't seem "right" to me.  Also I like the blue
<quim_> color. The window effects as aforementioned and also how they are resized, how they act when you move them feels just right to me. I really appreciated the adding of widgets, with an overlayed and transparent sort of huge task bar.
<martin__> thanks for the info
<quim_> *task icons
<quim_> soee: Regarding gubuntu's dash. I think it's a nice idea to make it big and with big icons. Yet whenever I typed something in, it would tend to figure out a way it could respond to my request without showing me what I had intended. So half the time I used the terminal to start up programs. I think the windows style (or is it xfce-style?) start menu for starting up programs is sufficient.
<quim_> good night
<Darokthar> Hi
<Darokthar> I have a strange problem with my laptop
<Darokthar> It crashes after a while, when a battery is present
<Darokthar> I have already tried this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/292696/ubuntu-crashes-when-on-battery-power
<Darokthar> I could not find anything in /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<Darokthar> Does anyone had a similar problem?
<Darokthar> I got a thinkpad T410
<Darokthar> I'm close to a fresh installation.
<Darokthar> I'm running the 3.2.0-4-amd64 kernel
<Darokthar> The system had the problem on other hardware, too
<Darokthar> This even happens, when the battery is present and I'm running with ac connected
<Darokthar> Thus i guess it might not be an acpi problem
<alaa> hello?
<alaa> is this chat quiet, or is there something wrong with my client?
<Darokthar> Hi
<alaa> hey darokthar
<Darokthar> No, your client is ok
<alaa> thank you
<Darokthar> np
<alaa> is this the place where I could ask questions about kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2013-11-30
<atmega32u4> s
<sealman> aboudreault
<alaa> hello
<Darokthar> wb
<alaa> thanks
<alaa> I don't think that the move from mint to kubuntu was the best
<alaa> when on mint, I could chat with you guys, but here, chats are always quiet
<alaa> darokthar: why are all my chat windows empty
<Darokthar> But kubuntu is nice
<Darokthar> I don't know
<Darokthar> In this channel there are a lot guys
<alaa> is it quiet for you as well?
<alaa> I'm only seeing the messages you are sending
<Darokthar> Yeah, only a lot of joins and leaves.
<alaa> ah ok
<Darokthar> Otherwise there is not much activity at the moment
<alaa> kubuntu is nice, I agree. I love their DE. I finally removed windows 7
<alaa> extremely happy
<Darokthar> I used kubuntu for years. But i'm back to debian now. But still kubuntu is a really cool distro.
<alaa> debian is ubuntu?
<alaa> kubuntu is offering my what I need in terms of look, so I will have to be patient with my learning process
<Darokthar> ubuntu is derived from debian but it is more user friendly. With ubuntu more stuff is working out of the boy
<Darokthar> box
<Darokthar> And ubuntu has a bigger community which is more friendly to newbies
<alaa> :) people like me
<Darokthar> If you are using debian you will get more often a statement as "try google".
<Darokthar> Yes.
<alaa> I actually try google, which was great when troubleshooting windows, but not very helpful when needing to ask specific questions about linux systems
<alaa> although, I must add the help I was getting on help channel was amazing
<Darokthar> Tomorrow i will setup a laptop for my 81 year old aunt with ubuntu because she has no idea how computers work. And the desktop of ubuntu is really clean and she will have less problems than with windows.
<alaa> this is all so weird, I have never used IRC until two weeks ago
<alaa> wow, that would amazing
<Darokthar> I started using irc in 1996
<alaa> my wife came home one day with a lappy that had ubunto installed
<alaa> she had a hissie fit, and demanded that I install windows on her system
<Darokthar> If you have no idea about computers at all i think it is no problem to just start with linux nowadays
<alaa> last time I saw a linux system before getting mint was a system called redhat
<alaa> couldn't function it for my life
<Darokthar> There are only a few reasons for windows. If you have to work with microsoft office, or if you would like to play games.
<alaa> and vowed my life and soul to Gates and his corporations
<alaa> there is no way one could run office in linux systems, is there?
<Darokthar> Yeah there are some distros where you have to have a lot of knowledge and patience. But ubunto is normally running out of the box.
<alaa> libre is nice, but not the same
<Darokthar> Especially if your colleges won't change. Working together with ms-office and libre office is hell.
<alaa> I know, I couldn't afford to buy office at one point in my life, and I was using open office on windows xp. It was a nightmare
<Darokthar> But if you could work with libre office and don't plan to use your computer for gaming linux is a really nice solution.
<Darokthar> I had ms office only because my friends didn't wanted to use open office.
<alaa> why is my system persisting to show me numbers in arabic-hindi, although I told it to pick arabic only
<alaa> the numbers in the windows are all in arabic, but my devices shows arabic-hindi for the memory on hdd
<alaa> if you've been using linux since 96, then you must be some super user in the community now
<alaa> are you a programmer
<Darokthar> I'm programming yes. And i get around in linux quite well. But there is always more to learn.
<alaa> sweet
<Darokthar> You will always feel like you don't know anything, if something is not working.
<alaa> hehehe
<alaa> I agree
<Darokthar> At the moment my box crases when the battery is inserted while booting?!
<Darokthar> And i have no idea why.
<Darokthar> It's crazy.
<alaa> thats messed up
<Darokthar> KDE comes up i can start some programs and then it crases.
<Darokthar> If there is no battery while booting it runs. And i have inserted the battery after booting was completed and it runs fine. Even if i disconnect the ac.
<alaa> thats strange. I tried googling it for you, and there doesn't seem to be anything about this topic
<alaa> what brand are you using?
<alaa> it can't be a battery problem because if it were, then the system would crash when you insert it
<Darokthar> I know. I got a thinkpad T410
<James0r> how do you execute a .deb file from the command line?
<Darokthar> I have no idea, too. But nobody has. This problem is quite impossible to debug
<Darokthar> sudo dpkg --install name-of-debfile?
<Darokthar> if you would like to install it.
<James0r> Darokthar: does the file need to be in a particular directory?
<James0r> Darokthar: yeah, install it.
<Darokthar> no it should install itself then
<James0r> i know how to click on the file from the file manager, just like to know
<alaa> darokthar: how about removing your memory chips, trying to boot (won't work), and then inser them again, and boot
<James0r> what's the best way to install google earth? seems like when i've installed it before with the deb file from google it found the dependencies on its own. this time it's saying cant satisfy
<Darokthar> I ran a memory test. Everything is ok. And when i run on ac everything is working. It is some problem with the battery or ahci.
<Darokthar> which packets?
<Darokthar> brb
<James0r> using Qapt i dont see where it tells me what's missing. but in terminal http://pastebin.com/RUdAEseP
<Darokthar> re
<alaa> are you a chemist too?
<alaa> Darokthar: I must go and get some sleep
<Darokthar> Ok, good night then
<alaa> are you a chemist though?
<alaa> I wasn't stalking, but your website had some chemistry merchandise, hence the question :)
<Darokthar> No biologist
<alaa> wow
<alaa> I'm a physician
<alaa> :)
<Darokthar> Ah nice.
<Darokthar> I didn't new i inserted a website in my profile *g*
<alaa> you didn't :)
<Darokthar> I guess it is blume-im-inter.net  but i don't remember inserting it *g*
<Darokthar> It's been a while
<alaa> yep thats the one I found :)
<alaa> I assure you, I wasn't stalking. I was surprised when you disconnected that you were from Germany. I couldn't tell by your English; your grammar isn't off like my German friends
<alaa> so I was curious
<alaa> and I found your website
<alaa> :)
<Darokthar> No problem
<alaa> have a good night
<Darokthar> Good night.
<WiGust> hello. Why resizing windows doesn't work in tiling mode?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<doctorpepper> hi guys
<lordievader> Hey doctorpepper
<doctorpepper> can anyone please help me  i have  a issue as i move the mouse the desktop as well
<doctorpepper> you can see  what i am talking about in this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScyAeP5FmIY
<lordievader> doctorpepper: I'm sorry could you describe your problem in a bit mroe detail? I don't see a problem in your video.
<alaa> hello. Why does it take so long for KDE to setup my desktop when connecting to phone's bluetooth
<doctorpepper> well, i am gonna make another  video
<doctorpepper> lordievader: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-jte1bcXAU   , you should focus on the text on the top panel   to see what i am talking about
<lordievader> doctorpepper: You mean the sliding?
<lordievader> I thought that was your recorder.
<doctorpepper> no ihappens when i mouve the mouse
<lordievader> doctorpepper: Is you resolution the native resolution of the screen?
<mjayk> alaa: what phone system os and version do you have/
<mjayk> alaa: need ALL the informatuonz
<doctorpepper> 1366*768
<doctorpepper> by the way  it was working  justing  until today when got out from a full screen video  on youtube
<lordievader> doctorpepper: And 1366x768 is the native resolution of your monitor?
<doctorpepper> yes
<doctorpepper> lordievader:  yes
<lordievader> doctorpepper: Try setting a different resolution that your monitor supports and see if the problem persists.
<doctorpepper> already tried it
<doctorpepper> any idea
<lordievader> doctorpepper: You had the same thing with the other resolution?
<doctorpepper> ryes
<lordievader> doctorpepper: What graphics card do you have, what driver are you using and do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<doctorpepper> no xorg.conf  and iam  using the intel driver
<doctorpepper> for 2 years now  and it always worked great until today
<lordievader> doctorpepper: Did you do a reboot after it happend?
<doctorpepper> yes
<doctorpepper> one time to be precise
<doctorpepper> any idea
<lordievader> doctorpepper: You could see if a different monitor shows the same thing.
<lordievader> doctorpepper: Furthermore, I'm running out of ideas :(
<doctorpepper> same problem  with other monitor  i was using a  2display  a few minutes ago
<doctorpepper> and back then i was right to left or top to bottom
<doctorpepper> lordievader:  i fixed  the  problem
<forgeaus> glad you fixed yours, my desktop is completely black since last upgrade, no video I have to switch to a virtual terminal, log in and startx; startkde to even get a desktop lol
<forgeaus> worked BEFORE the dist upgrade lol
<hardy1> hi
<hardy1> please tell i'm right? kubuntu is like ubuntu only with a kde program-desktop?
<BluesKaj> yes , it's normally the case , but Kubuntu is taking a different route in it's development , now that canonical has decided to no longer support KDE.
<BluesKaj> hardy1.^
<hardy1> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi hardy1
<hardy1> kannst Du mir sagen wie ich unter Kubuntu Root-Rechte erwerbe?
<BluesKaj> !de | hardy1
<ubottu> hardy1: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<hardy1> sorry  i have opened ubuntu-de too, but i believe there ara all sleeping :D
<hardy1> well i have a problem with kubuntu... i dont can get the root-rights
<BluesKaj> hardy1. what is the problem , permission issues ?
<hardy1> sudo -i dont works under kubuntu
<BluesKaj> hardy1. when you installed kubuntu did you assign a username and password when asked?
<hardy1> username with password
<hardy1> i dont have installed it self
<BluesKaj> hardy1. sorry i don't understand
<hardy1> i only want to install there a hardware-drifer for a ITE-DVBT-Stick
<hardy1> driver
<hardy1> i dont know what happens while installing, because a other people was installing kubuntu on this laptop
<lordievader> doctorpepper: How did you fix it?
<BluesKaj> hardy1. do you know the correct password or are you logged in as a guest user ?
<hardy1> i open the terminal and type in 'sudo -i'  and than i dont get root rights
<hardy1> i know in ubuntu i can get root-right with sudo in other distributations i use 'su'
<BluesKaj> sudo -su
<BluesKaj> correction , sudo su
<hardy1> ok thanks :) i will try it
<Daniel^_^> ?
<BluesKaj> Daniel^_^. ??
<soee> hiho :)
<BluesKaj> heh , it's slow day in kubuntuville :)
<esing> Hi, I'd like to remove and reinstall kactivities. I found these packages libkactivities-bin libkactivities-models1 and libkactivities6. Can I just remove latter packages and then reinstall them? I worry they have to many dependencies and mess up my system.
<esing> too*
<BluesKaj> esing. use the package manager to re-install them if you can identify the correct packages , that will make sure any dependencies are installed as well
<esing1> BluesKaj※ I worry that if I later reinstall the three identified packages that many programs which are depended on them won't be reinstalled, because they are in reverse not necessary for kactivities http://paste.ofcode.org/PwpAGFHEsuRfpSPkyZGPXF
<BluesKaj> esing1. in the depends list from the terminal , reinstall the last one first, and so on
<esing1> BluesKaj※ There are two lists, not sure which one is the dependencies list. There is 1) "Following packages have been installed automatically and are not needed anymore" and there is 2) "Following packages will be deleted". Do you mean list 1) or 2)?
<BluesKaj> neither , those a old depends that can be removed without affecting current pacjages
<BluesKaj> are
<BluesKaj> esing1.^
<esing1> 1) are old depends, but 2) are current packages I thought?
<esing1> Stuff like kdebase-runtime or kde-workspace would be removed too if removing libkactivities6
<BluesKaj> esing1. no , only if you used a command to remove them , they will be safe to remove otherwise
<esing1> So kde-worspace is an old dependencies which is no more needed? :S
<BluesKaj> esing1.it may be an older version , but if you are concerned then don't remove it , it's your call , you can always reinstall it , it's in the repos
<esing1> Still got backup, I'll try it
<esing> Unable to launc /usr/bin/startkde X session not found; falling back to default session
<esing> So I guess I just uninstalled my whole kde sc
<BluesKaj> esing. , install kubuntu-desktop
<esing> Done and rebooted, but the system still boots up very slow to KDE's desktop. (Still waiting for the desktop)
<esing> I guess now I put the backup of the whole / to the system on and see if that fixes it. (If not then my /home is the cause)
<esing> Do you think with Kubuntu LTS I reduce the risk of having broken packages as i do now have?
<esing> I have the feeling it is a bug from an update. This user seems to have the same issue, just few days ago http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=118514
<soee> esing, what packages?
<esing> soee I update with cron.daily, therefore I am not sure how to reproduce which updated package resulted in my broken kde
<soee> esing, im using 13.10 and have no problems with packages
<esing> soee Do you also use more than one activitiy?
<soee> do you have only core updates set or some additional ppas ?
<soee> esing, 2 atm
<soee> https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/B1iwngc22qe
<esing> sooe I checked my sources-list and there is not additional ppa inside, just the standard saucy repos
<soee> esing, and are you sure you have disabled proposed
<esing2> soee※ This is my sources.list http://paste.ofcode.org/VHfHF3TAQi393LefRhajyH
<esing2> I guess proposed is deactiviated
<esing> I just finished putting the backup from yesterday on my system and the long booting time persists. Maybe there's an issue within my /home then? :S
<esing> (I used the root backup and have /home seperately)
<soee> esing, define long booting
<soee> and what machine do you have
<soee> it might be related to your hardware
<esing> soee uefi and init is rapid as usual but when I reach lightdm it freezes for 3 minutes and then boots to the desktop. Without this issue it boots up in total within 20 seconds
<fransuva> hi, what's the shortcut of return to destop on kubuntu 13.10? i use ctrl alt d but any action
<soee> this shouldnt happen for sure
<soee> return to desktop ?
<fransuva> yep
<esing> fransuva I use windows key + d, you can change the shortcut in global hotkeys though (under kwin I guesss)
<fransuva> esing: i tried it too but any action.
<fransuva> i'll try kwin
<esing> soee I think he means to minimize all windows and then to see the desktop
<soee> ah :) i have show desktop icon :)
<esing> ^^
<soee> if playing some game i just use my upper left corner to show all windows and switch to other
<soee> and META  + TAB to switch activity
<esing> Me too, the activities are pretty useful
<soee> esing, when booting does it stops on some specific icon ?
<soee> i has small slowdown when some network manager stuff was loading some time ago
<esing> soee Yes on the last two icons. The second last icon takes around 20 seconds and then the last icon 2-3 minutes
<soee> esing, try to create some extra user
<soee> and login into this account
<esing> Already tried that
<esing> (Same issue)
<soee> so this is not related to waht you have in your /home
<esing> First login was fast but the second login was the same speed as I suffer with the other user
<soee> ;o
<esing> Hm right
<soee> BluesKaj, some thoughts ?
<BluesKaj> soee. i already made some suggestions , but I'm not an activities user so I ran out of ideas pretty quickly
<soee> i doubt it is related to activities
<soee> esing, on the second account did you configured activities also ?
<esing> soee No, I didn't add a second activitiy on the second account. I guess kde comes always with the one default activity
<soee> konversation test
<esing> Not finding the issue since 4 hours hmm :9
<esing> Worst case reinstall I guess
<esing2> In /var/log/lightdm/x-O-greeter.log there are these errors: http://paste.ofcode.org/Lp3MKmvp4AjuZ9zt4BgYgD
<soee_> test
<esing> Reinstalling lightdm didn't help too :)
<soee> :)
<soee> esing: it is a fresh installation or upgraded ?
<esing> soee It's an upgraded. Got it installed since probably a year now (I think I upgraded 13.04 -> 13.10 some month ago)
<esing> I moved .kde and .kde4 and then when I restart the desktop starts relatively fast but always on the second boot it's slow again
<soee> esing: do you do something after first boot or it happens even if you login/reboot
<esing> No, I do nothing after first boot. I just reboot again to see if it's faster
<soee> strange
<esing> I think it's not /home from the test I did now. I think something in root is messed up
<soee> esing: hard to say, after it starts all works smooth ?
<esing> soee_ Yes, except that my desktop wallpaper away and my two activities are not working
<esing> +is
<soee> even more strange
<munkda> efefef
<soee> ok so you know 2 letters :)
<jevon> is there a browser where i can resize the tabs just like in opera?
<jevon> just like this: http://postimg.org/image/giwulljk9/
<jevon> or at least an extension?
<soee> not sure, but some allows preview when you hover tab
<soee> *allow
<soee> jevon: when it comes to borwsers try chromium or qupzilla
<jevon> i tried both but the don't give me the option to resize the tabs just like in opera. i'm really used to it. though qupzilla is a good browser.
<jevon> <soee> not sure, but some allows preview when you hover tab     sry, didn't read that
<soee> jevon: yeah for example qupzilla has this preview, not any fancy stuff just simple preview tab on hover
<jevon> i've seen that for firefox and is nice to have but i would like it like it is in opera
<soee> jevon: then why not use opera ?
<jevon> opera is somehow dead since they changed to blink.
<jevon> i'm not sure if i could stay forever with 12.16
<soee> i havent try it for a logn time
<jevon> but i really like that qupzilla offers this tab preview when you hover over it by default. this could be my next choice beside chromium.
<soee> :)
<soee> qupzilla also has nice feature to block flash
<soee> also the tabs position configuration in cool
<soee> jevon: share your thought if you have g+ account: https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/RUnScFFEF5b
<jevon> thank u soee
<BluesKaj> qupzilla thinks my HTML bookmarks file is encrypted , so it won't import them
<soee> :>
<BluesKaj> anyway it's time for other things ...later folks
<soee> let me try
<BluesKaj> ok , I'll wait for a few mins
<soee> BluesKaj: i have only few now in chromium, i exported them and imported to qupzilla, they are imported but dont show
<soee> to and from file
<BluesKaj> soee. yeah , I'm trying now as well
<soee> ill ask nowrap
<soee> hmm it will show sidebar with bookmarks
<soee> CTR+SHIFT+B
<soee> but there is empty non visible horizontal bar under tabs
<BluesKaj> ithe bookmarks toolbar doesn't accept folders , they show empty
<BluesKaj> anyway ., gotta go
<soee> BluesKaj: [23:39] <nowrep> soee: oh yeah .. that's a bug
<soee> jevon: https://github.com/QupZilla/qupzilla/issues/1093
<soee> this might also leads to preview like in opera someday :)
<jevon> that's nice to hear. i will follow the development. it already has a sidebar too, looks really promising.
#kubuntu 2013-12-01
<James0r> got google earth working by building a package with googleearth-package but i'm getting this http error when searching for location.
<James0r> a post recommended renaming libcurl.so.4 but that didn't work
<James0r> anyone know a fix for this 'invalid http request' error when searching for a location in google earth 6.0.3?
<brokerer> hi, somebody can tell me where is the amarok's source-code my system is kubuntu 13.10
<hololight> Two questions: When I open a magnet link for a torrent, it opens in ktorrent just fine and downloads; but in the notifications area it shows 'Examining' which never goes away (even after the download is finished)
<rianav> ok. and?
<hololight> That is normal behavior?
<hololight> not 'finished' or anything....
<hololight> with a 'stop' or 'pause' button shown next to an empty progress bar
<hololight> the second question has to do with virtuoso-t maxing out the cpu... I know it is needed for file indexing (which i like), anyway to make it behave itself? or is my only option to get rid of it
<rianav> does this happen with other user accounts on the machine?
<hololight> which?
<rianav> sorry i mean the torrent issue.
<hololight> dont know, single user; but if you have an idea I'll create another user
<sony1337> hallo
<brokerer> where is the amarok's source-code? my system is kubuntu 13.10
<forgeaus> where? hmm good question kde repositories I guess... shouldn't be too hard to find it is an opensource project ...
<jarkko_> anyone installed crossover on kubuntu?
<soundquest> HEY
<MySystem> Hello i need some help to find out what happens to my kde and hopefully reverse the changes.Short system information:Kubuntu 13.10 with newest available kernel for amd64 and nvidia graphic running on nvidia driver(not the open source).  What i've done: Was trying to get my DungeonKeeper2 to run with PlayOnLinux.The last try killed my kde, the only thing i saw was a big cursor(low resolution effect), the nice new blue dots in the left and right upper corn
<MySystem> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MySystem> thx ubottu also was my idea after post
<MySystem> sry for spam here the formated version http://paste.ubuntu.com/6502917/
<MySystem> ui and sry again writing this text took longer as expected its getting early here(germany) and need to go to bed but i will come back in 8-12h and then i will stay much longer. have a nice day/night, special thx and sry to those who read the text and thought about it but pls keep in mind if you have ideas
<Caleb--> what's the deal with muon-updater? i fear it more than i fear the iranian nukes
<Caleb--> it's like a russian roulette. most of the time the updater hangs at some process and i end up having to shut it down
<Caleb--> and then manually remove locks on the dpkg database
<Caleb--> for example, i'm trying to update now and it's stuck on "Configuring update-notifier-common"
<valorie> Caleb--: have you filed/given your input on a muon-updater bug?
<Caleb--> no, i have no idea how to preciesely reproduce it, or what the underlying problem is
<Caleb--> (i'm a linux newbie, btw. running kubuntu on a VM)
<valorie> that is a hard one, for sure
<valorie> might be this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1245061
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1245061 in muon (Ubuntu) "muon-updater stuck at Loading Software List" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> would be good to add your input, then the devel can contact you to test fixes
<Caleb--> btw, i'm trying to make the fonts in KDE look a little more like they do on windows.  i've played with the KDE Fonts settings dialog.  any idea idea where these settings are stored?
<Caleb--> because i read about  ~/.fonts.conf file that you can create, and i was wondering if that file wil override my KDE settings, or will just get ignored
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<valorie> might be of help
<Caleb--> i already installed the fonts
<Caleb--> http://superuser.com/questions/8824/bad-font-anti-aliasing-in-ubuntu?rq=1
<Caleb--> look at the Ubuntu screenshot in that post
<Caleb--> it seems to me that the fonts in Ubuntu are a little "bolder" than the Windows ones.
<valorie> gosh, it's been years since I had to mess with fonts at all
<valorie> I use the ubuntu font for nearly everything, although that isn't the most loved in KDE-land
<valorie> works for me in Kubuntu though
<Caleb--> ah
<Caleb--> i copied my windows fonts over
<Caleb--> Consolas is an awesome monospaced font
<valorie> I don't see anywhere in the ~/.kde folder where font stuff would be
<valorie> so your fonts.conf file will probably do the trick
<Caleb--> ok
<Caleb--> the Fonts dialog covers most options, except the "autohint" one
<valorie> or in .config
<Tjaden> hola buenos dias
<alket> Hi I am having a problem with Chrome and Ktorrent with magnet link, whenever I click a magnet link in Chrome the Ktorrent opens but download doesn't start and in System Notifications its always pending ? Thank you in advance !
<jarkko_> why ufw is disabled by default??
<frank1> hallo
<frank1>  hoe kan ik op mijn schermrand zien dat bv firefox is geminmalizeerd?
<frank1> had dir eerst wel   blijkbaar iets fout gedaan
<frank1> dit
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<MySystem> hi blueskaj
<BluesKaj> hi MySystem
<MySystem> and hello all the others i have a problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/6502917/
<BluesKaj> which nvidia card ?
<MySystem> Geforce GTX 550 TI on nvidia driver version 304.108
<forgeaus> nvidia is a problem for me too I get nothing absoultely black during boot ...
<BluesKaj> on13.10 ?
<forgeaus> have to start in recovery mode...
<BluesKaj> MySystem.^
<forgeaus> yes 13.10
<forgeaus> was working before dist upgrade
<MySystem> also 13.10 thought i wrote it
<forgeaus> fixed my boot issues with grub (went to grub2) but no ptolemy is it? no X (unless X runs but I just don't see it)
<BluesKaj> MySystem.  13.10 as well ?
<MySystem> yes blueskaj
<forgeaus> if I run in recovery mode I can get into my kdesktop though
<forgeaus> just have to log into a virtual terminal and startx;startkde
<MySystem> forgeaus which driver the opensource or the one from nvidia
<forgeaus> I used jokey-kde and it didn't matter
<forgeaus> I tried both no difference once it changed unless the change didn't go through
<forgeaus> but the selected one is different
<forgeaus> so I'm assuming it worked
<forgeaus> actually I don't think it did now, I'll try loading the restricted one again
<BluesKaj> MySystem. latest proptietary driver should be the 3.19
<MySystem> whith my low experience i would try to uninstall and reinstall the driver and let it regenerate the xorg.conf (if it exists) but iam also here for help and not a pro
<forgeaus> I don't even kow if its the driver that is the problem though
<MySystem> ok thats interessting but can this cause all the kde settings loss?
<MySystem> but i will download and try it elseway
<forgeaus> I don't have a settings loss
<BluesKaj> in kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers , there should be some choices , run the cursor over each one to find the 3,19 then choose it to install, it will auto remove the old driver while installing
<MySystem> the cursor that would be a nice feature *smile* but i try to get there keyboard helps
<MySystem> yes i know forgeaus be i have as i said iam also here for help
<MySystem> sry i should start writing reciever names for text
<BluesKaj> the 3.19 should be the nvidia-current driver for most nvidia cards on saucy , you can do sudo apt-get install nvidia-current in the terminal or the shell/tty , ctrl+alt+F1 - F6 . this goes for you too forgeaus
<MySystem> nice idea blueskaj would be much easier
<forgeaus> ok I'll try it
<forgeaus> this gui installer has stalled anyway
<forgeaus> and I don't particularly feel like rebooting right now
<BluesKaj> forgeaus. MySystem , once the driver installs , a reboot will be required
<forgeaus> yeah I know
<MySystem> i know that would be no problem
<MySystem> first apt have to be rdy
<forgeaus> but I'm multitasking with some other stuff... so right now just isn't a good time to reboot thats all
<MySystem> ok its rdy iam going for restart see you in a min
<MySystem> back but for some reason the old driver is still active (used the graphical version additional driver will now try via konsole direct apt
<BluesKaj> MySystem. wait
<MySystem> ok i took a look in aptitude there is an "i" for installed at beginning of the nvidia-319* line
<MySystem> but also a c bevor nvidia-304* (the old one)
<BluesKaj> first run this in the terminal. glxinfo | grep OpenGL , the installed driver will show beside "version string "
<forgeaus> for me it returns :
<BluesKaj> you may need to install mesa-utils
<forgeaus> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GTX 560/PCIe/SSE2
<forgeaus> OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 319.60
<forgeaus> and a few other lines that don't seem relevant unless you want them
<BluesKaj> forgeaus. ok , then you should be fine , unless there is sometrhing else amiss
<soee> good morning :)
<MySystem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6504048/ ok looks good
<MySystem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6504048/
<BluesKaj> ok MySystem you should be fibe too
<BluesKaj> fine
<forgeaus> should be
<forgeaus> I think all the nvidia packages (or thsoe they point to if they're meta) are marked as installed anyway
<MySystem> ok thats good now i have the new nvidia driver ever good to have but the problems ignore that
<forgeaus> yeah the settings thing sounds like a different problem from mine
<forgeaus> and neither of us sounds like we had graphic driver problems anyway lol
<BluesKaj> mucked up kde needs fixing, reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<forgeaus> kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<MySystem> i hope that was not the solution for me blueskaj else *unhappy*
<forgeaus> MySystem, don't be unhappy, its not BluesKaj's fault,
<forgeaus> he's trying to assist you ... remember
<MySystem> that is clear blueskaj is the best
<forgeaus> it would be nice if it helped admittedly ...
<MySystem> he is the one who ever helped me think he now i like him
<forgeaus> I'm not going to know until I reset which I think I'm almost about to do
<MySystem> unhappy because of the fear to loose more kde settings be reinstalling
<MySystem> be= at
<forgeaus> MySystem, maybe #KDE people might have more idea about this, there was problems early on with KDE4 not remembering settings
<BluesKaj> MySystem. do you have the kubuntu backports enabled in muon or sources.list ?
<rwc2> what is expected to be quicker: scrubing my system of the ati/amd drivers i want to uninstall, or reinstalling the OS
<MySystem> dont thnik so blueskaj but will look and post
<BluesKaj> the former , rwc2
<rwc2> BluesKaj, i've followed some instructions found on google, but they still remain
<forgeaus> how do I add backports now?
<MySystem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6504079/ no i dont see backports in sources
<BluesKaj> rwc2. if you have a particular driver in mind and ready to install , usually the installer will auto remove the old driver
<forgeaus> sources looks all different
<forgeaus> than what I remember
<rwc2> rwc2, i just want to regress to the default kubuntu driver
<rwc2> BluesKaj, ^^
<MySystem> oh iam blind
<MySystem> blueskaj there is an entry http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu saucy-backports
<BluesKaj> never mind , not a good idea, for regular users , the backports are for devs and bleeding edge users , sometimes I forget ..sorry forgeaus and MySystem
<BluesKaj> MySystem. yes those the official source backports
<MySystem> ok so this entry isnt my result should i go on with reinstalling kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> yes
<MySystem> ok do you have a cmd for me because synaptic without mouse isnt nice and apt-get i only knew install remove but no reinstall also think i have to shut down the kde first
<MySystem> sry that i want this but brwosing without cursor also isnt nice and its not the time for more experiments
<forgeaus> ugh synaptic, I prefer muon
<forgeaus> note: I have similar issues with my mouse but only in Gnome
<BluesKaj> MySystem. sudo apt-get install -reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<forgeaus> or unity I think
<MySystem> i hate muon *smile* to userfriendly
<forgeaus> it works fine with my KDE mouse theme though
<MySystem> thx blueskaj
<forgeaus> there is such a thing as too user-friendly?
<forgeaus> uh blues I think that just installs the metapackage alone doesn't it?
<forgeaus> not its dependancies
<forgeaus> unless theres missing dependancies taht is
<MySystem> dont think so forgeaus but i dont like the way it works it looks and also had some problems with it since the 13.10 updates
<forgeaus> fair enough I guess MySystem I haven't had such problems personally so can't exactly say
<BluesKaj> synaptic works well in ubnuntu , but i found it unstable in kubuntu for some reason , anyway muon is mature enough now to be reliable in my experience
<forgeaus> poor old adept lol
<forgeaus> I miss kpackage
<BluesKaj> forgeaus. if you have any suggestions that can help here , feel free to do so
<forgeaus> I used to be able to mess with some slackware packages (simple straight binary only ones) and add them to kubuntu without problems lol
<forgeaus> BluesKaj: no eye deer ...
<MySystem> my apt have done this cmd in a few seconds blueskaj reboot now?
<BluesKaj> relogin should suffice
<MySystem> k
<MySystem> then be back
<BluesKaj> for I think adept sort of morphed into muon iirc
<BluesKaj> forgeaus.^
<forgeaus> yeah pretty much seems to have
<forgeaus> kpackagekit or something like that was inbetween ...
<BluesKaj> yeah I used synaptic for yrs
<forgeaus> now that seems like some kinda backend or something ...
<forgeaus> one of the dystros had a kynaptic
<forgeaus> lol distros if I can type it right
<BluesKaj> well they all use dpkg anyway , it's the base
<forgeaus> yeah
<forgeaus> apt, aptitude, etc are all just different levels of front end to dpkg
<forgeaus> muon being a gui one
<forgeaus> but kpackage was different in a way, because it let you hold multiple types of repos (like emerge, rpm, tgz, possubly conary, etc)
<forgeaus> more of a gui frontend to smart (which in itself was all that)
<forgeaus> wb MySystem
<MySystem> thx
<MySystem> sadly i dont see any changes
<MySystem> but i stay optimistic its linux there is one or more way
<forgeaus> so maybe its a security issue? or settings are getting rewritten back? either that or not changing in the first place, or changing for the wrong user?... just throwing out ideas...
<forgeaus> (I wonder if he xepyhrs to a root user desktop if the changes are there or not? )
<forgeaus> just a thought, but I'm not sure it would be helpful
<MySystem> thx iam happy for any idea , wrong user i dont think so there isnt another normal kde user like uid 1001
<forgeaus> MySystem, yeah but you are making changes right? those changes aren't being kept, or aren't being written, I was just wondering if the changes went somewhere, just not to the right place?...
<forgeaus> or is the right place just too well security-protected to be adjusted?...
<MySystem> that is an interessting idea because i haven't tried to change settings so i dont know if they are kept or not the only setting i changes was nvidia graphic to get view on my default monitor but these are written to xorg.conf by nvidia
<forgeaus> still kde settings like icon themes and stuff are probably somewhere buried in a .file or place under ~ (as in /home/<user>)
<forgeaus> well settings in /etc are systemwide so require root priviliges to change
<MySystem> yes nvidia driver asks for root access
<forgeaus> in fact any settings outside of the whole ~ subtree should require root to alter
<MySystem> i will have a look in dolphin at the kde settings folder
<forgeaus> but many user kde settings are just for the user so somewehre inside the ~ subtree
<forgeaus> hehe I use krusader ... never really liked the switch to dolphin
<forgeaus> the whole breadcrumbs bar just ruined it for me... felt like it was trying to be nautilus ...
<MySystem> yes /home/[user]/.kde/share/config
<forgeaus> sounds like a reasonable place to put them yeah
<MySystem> if iam not missinterpreting this the old settings are still there, i searched for a config file where i know what i set and what isnt present atm so i opened kwinrulesrc and found some settings like my synaptic have to start on desktop 4
<MySystem> dimensions positions of other which i set are also known to me
<forgeaus> so whats that mean?
<forgeaus> its got a different set for each virtual desktop? or is desktop 4 something else?
<MySystem> i think my old "lost" settings are still there where they have to be but iam not 100% sure
<forgeaus> (I named mine)
<forgeaus> so if they're still there why aren't they being used when you log in is the question then right?
<MySystem> which config saves the backgrounds
<BluesKaj> MySystem. you shouldn't try to modify kde conf files directly , that's what system settings gui is for
<MySystem> good question they are at the right place (at my knowlegde) owner and group are my username and right are user rw group and others none
<forgeaus> I'm not sure the desktop 4 thing is helpful though if you've used synaptic and its start on desktop 4 then wouldn't whatever other changes you made to desktop 4 (your default?) would go through ...
<forgeaus> besides I think its only the background and activites that you can set to be desktop-specific isn't it? ...
<forgeaus> I doubt you'd be able to set a while different kdestyle or cursor set etc. to each desktop ...
<MySystem> ok a test with synaptic shows it starts at desktop 4 and another thing happens had the file opened in kate and it recognize that the file has changed as i started synaptic
<MySystem> yes background activities widgets and was set for each kdestyle and cursor i think you're right that this isnt possible for each desktop
<forgeaus> so if you change something global it should work for that user ...
<forgeaus> (or confine backgrounds/widget sets to NOT be desktop specific - making those changes global too - for that user in the desktop sense anyway) ....
<forgeaus> wouldn't half life 3 make it 1.5th of a life? lol kidding
<MySystem> *smile*
<MySystem> iam looking over the config which one i can test change, have to be some file with atm missing settings, also sorted by file change date but without a cursor it takes a bit longer
<MySystem> short afk to go for a smoke
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<MySystem> hello lordievader
<lordievader> Hey MySystem, how are you?
<MySystem> unhappy i killed somehow a lot of kde settings
<MySystem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6502917/
<MySystem> and how are you
<lordievader> Doing ok, having a fight with Window's portproxy rules.
<lordievader> But I do have mint tea, so that makes up for it I guess.
<lordievader> MySystem: Make a new user and see if that new user has the same problems.
<MySystem> then i hope it make it for you , and a new user interessting idea but this one doesnt have settings set that can get lost, by the way settings i make now seems to take effekt and stay
<forgeaus> but does it stay between sessions?
<forgeaus> current session is fine, between sessions is another matter
<MySystem> for this i have to leave you short be back in a min
<forgeaus> no problem
<forgeaus> I'll be here
<MySystem> back
<MySystem> ok i tested with widget because these are all lost and the test widget is still there
<MySystem> a question what is lightdm because i think to restart this service was my fault
<lordievader> MySystem: Lightdm is your displaymanager/login screen.
<MySystem> ok can someone imagine what happens if i restart lightdm while kde is logged on with my user and runnning
<lordievader> MySystem: Since those programs depend on X and X is killed, the programs that depend on it are killed too.
<MySystem> ok nearly that was my idea as i sended the restart cmd
<MySystem> ok now i go realy for a smoke the last try failed because of ides
<MySystem> ideas
<MySystem> ok friend came with another pc with something todo i think my probs have to wait
<MySystem> i stay here if ideas tell pls else i test and tell here later first thx lordievader blueskaj forgeaus for all the ideas we go on later
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Robbiecano> !ops | help my penis is stuck in my 40oz beer how can i get it out?
<ubottu> help my penis is stuck in my 40oz beer how can i get it out?: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<jussi> Robbiecano: again?
<forgeaus> wow they're still developing Kpackage apparently ...
<ovrflw0x> http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found <-- what to do now?
<forgeaus> ovr 32-bit? could you run the amd64 version instead? .. (assuming thats not missing too)
<ovrflw0x> forgeaus: that's missing too 404
<forgeaus> ouch
<ovrflw0x> aoouch
<ovrflw0x> AAAaaaaaaooouch
<forgeaus> well its plausible it has moved sites? ... google where to get it from now I guess ...
<ovrflw0x> hey forgeaus what's going on?
<ovrflw0x> how long have you been using kubuntu?
<forgeaus> oh since about Edgy
<forgeaus> on and off..
<ovrflw0x> and when was edgy?
<ovrflw0x> 2007?
<forgeaus> something like that
<ovrflw0x> you looked at no other distro since 2007 forgeaus?
<forgeaus> thats not correct...
<forgeaus> I've LOOKED at many, even used some since then
<ovrflw0x> so what's the conclusion ?
<forgeaus> and looked at some others before then, though none successfully ...
<ovrflw0x> so what's the conclusion?
<forgeaus> I like how kde feels so integrated with kubuntu
<forgeaus> with something like PCLinuxOS it looks and feels more like kde slapped on top of another distro
<forgeaus> while kubuntu is similar (ie kde slapped on top of Ubuntu - currently
<forgeaus> it doesn't feel separate
<forgeaus> (that being said I think PC-BSD does an ok job of KDE on BSD ... )
<forgeaus> maybe thats because back when I used PCLinuxOS there were KDE alternatives taht weren't taken advantage of, like x-chat instead of something like konversation or quassel
<forgeaus> and the desktop wallpaper was a PCLinuxOS specific one that didn't have any KDE feel...
<forgeaus> but thats just cosmetic
<forgeaus> hey MySystem how's it going?
<forgeaus> lordie are you still there? why lightdm instead of kdm?
<MySystem> have another pc patient here from guest have to do it first
<MySystem> my have to wait but will tell and test later on
<aPpYe> I am building a KDE system from Ubuntu mini 13.10.  I have apt-get's Install-Recommends feature disabled.  If I build the system WITH recommends, everything is fine.  If I build WITHOUT, the Languages tab under Locale in System Settings is stuck with a progress meter that hangs at 0% forever.
<aPpYe> Linked…  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6505158/  ...is a list of packages (what would come with Install-Recommends enabled) that fixes the issue.  I am having a really hard time figuring out what package(s) from this list are required for the Language tab to work correctly.
<aPpYe> any help is appreciated.
<aPpYe> hm.  maybe #ubuntu ...
<ovrflw0x> hey aPpYe
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: you there?
<ovrflw0x> bud
<aPpYe> ovrflw0x, I am here now. ..
<aPpYe> walked away for a minute.
<aPpYe> sigh...
<dbc254> bought an external drive enclosure for my 2.5 laptop drive on ebay. Works just fine on Windows machines. Linux? Not so much.
<dbc254> What am I doing wrong. Formatted using NTFS. Little 300gb drive.
<dbc254> usb powered, no external power supply
 * aPpYe is afraid to walk away from his computer
<aPpYe> dbc254, I would start with a standard fat32 format for an external drive and see what happens from there.
<aPpYe> oh ... 300gb
<dbc254> Is there a limitation?
<dbc254> I went with NTFS, because of the 4gig limitation of adding large files.
<dbc254> I can't even see the drive on Kubuntu. Have a windows machine at work, so I have to take the drive to work to reformat.
<aPpYe> 32gb officially, but I have formatted larger.  Most of the time usb drives appear as /dev/sd* on my system.  NTFS should work though.  Do you see any additional items (by typing ls -al /dev/sd*) before/after you plug the device in?
<aPpYe> but the 4gb limitation is something that cannot be gotten around with fat32
<aPpYe> also, you could try installing ntfs-3g, but I have not played with external ntfs drives under linux much.  I know I have gotten it to work before.
<aPpYe> but I think that should already be installed on a standard kubuntu ...
<aPpYe> so ... from konsole, try ls -al /dev/sd* ... then plug in the device and run the same command and see if any other /dev/sd* items appear.
<aPpYe> ovrflw0x, I am worried that you had some magic answer for me ...
<aPpYe> and I missed ti.
<dbc254> kubuntu can't see it. .   I had no idea there was a 32gb external limitation. I have two external drives running NTFS. One was store-bought and one was an enclosure for a 3.5 SATA drive with power supply. This litle usb only drive enclosure is for a 2.5. Both of the aforementioned drives are 500gb
<dbc254> I thought it was this cheap enclosure until I took it to work and it works just fine. . .
<aPpYe> no ... 32gb limitation on fat32, according to microsoft, no limitation on external drives.
<ovrflw0x> hey aPpYe i just wanted to say that your nickname looks like a furry bunny
<aPpYe> lol ... sigh.
<aPpYe> thanks for getting my hopes up.
<aPpYe> and what?
<ovrflw0x> what's your problem anyways?
<aPpYe> I am building a KDE system from Ubuntu mini 13.10.  I have apt-get's Install-Recommends feature disabled.  If I build the system WITH recommends, everything is fine.  If I build WITHOUT, the Languages tab under Locale in System Settings is stuck with a progress meter that hangs at 0% forever.
<aPpYe> Linked…  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6505158/  ...is a list of packages (what would come with Install-Recommends enabled) that fixes the issue.  I am having a really hard time figuring out what package(s) from this list are required for the Language tab to work correctly.
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: what do you mean you are bulding KDE?
<ovrflw0x> are you building from source?
<aPpYe> not from source ...
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: are you on live cd?
<aPpYe> just building a system from the regular ubuntu repos using the ubuntu mini .iso...  It is liek building a debian system, starting from a command line
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: why don't you "remove" languages that you don't need?
<ovrflw0x> from system settings
<ovrflw0x> is there any option to do that?
<aPpYe> not the issue, I just want the language tab to work.  in system settings, the language tab hangs at 0% and I cannot figure out why.
<ovrflw0x> and what do you mean by lanauge tab?
<ovrflw0x> is there some sort of GUI?
<aPpYe> System Settings > Locale > Languages (tab)
<ovrflw0x> oh so you don't get the option to "choose" your locale correct?
<aPpYe> yeah ...
<aPpYe> but I do if I install with recommends enabled.
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: why don't you install "all" of them and then later "remove" not needed locales?
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: ?
<ovrflw0x> you get what i'm saying?
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: follow this to remove not required locale... http://askubuntu.com/questions/58191/how-can-i-uninstall-a-locale-via-command-line
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: you there bud/
<ovrflw0x> ?
<aPpYe> ovrflw0x, this is not the issue.  I am not trying to add or remove locales.  I am trying to get the language tab to function.
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: you said "tab" functions once all recommended packages are intalled?!?
<ovrflw0x> installed*
<aPpYe> when I builld this system for friends and family, I want them to be able to click on the language tab and select what they want.  Some of them might want other languages.
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: then what's wrong with "default" recommended packages?
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: ?? wtf ?? are you doing? reply fast
<aPpYe> http://forums.linuxmint.com/download/file.php?id=13897&mode=view
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: i know where tab gets stuck
<aPpYe> that is what the languages tab looks like on this system.  I am not building a kubuntu system.  I am building a kde system based on ubuntu mini with my own package selections.
<aPpYe> I want recommends turned off so I only get strict dependencies.
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: type this in terminal [localedef --list-archive]
<ovrflw0x> what do you get?
<aPpYe> a long list of en_ languages
<aPpYe> well, about 20 lines
<aPpYe> including en_US.utf8
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: do "sudo locale-gen"
<ovrflw0x> in terminal
<ovrflw0x> then again open locale in system settings
<aPpYe> okay, I rebooted the vm ... hold on.
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: why did you reboot? any specific reason?
<aPpYe> because I have had luck with wiping the user profile and rebooting.
<aPpYe> okay, still stuck at 0%, running locale-gen now ...
<aPpYe> still stuck at 0% ...
<aPpYe> here is how I am doing things...
<aPpYe> I built a couple of metapackages.
<aPpYe> I install my system with apt-get install appye-kde
<aPpYe> install-recommends is disabled in apt.conf.d
<ovrflw0x> do this in terminal 'sudo apt-get install calligra-l10n-pl firefox-locale-pl kde-l10n-pl language-pack-pl language-pack-pl-base'
<ovrflw0x> polish language just e.g.
<aPpYe> if I install with --install-recommends, languages tab is functional
<aPpYe> hold on running your command...
<aPpYe> when installing without --install-recommends, language tab stuck at 0%
<ovrflw0x> did you run the command?
<aPpYe> if I install without ---install-recommends, but manually install the recommended packages along with appye-kde, languages tab is fine.
<ovrflw0x> then wtf is your problem now?
<aPpYe> if I install without --install-recommends, and THEN install the recommended packages manually, I cannot get the tab to work
<aPpYe> last command did not work.
<aPpYe> I will try locale-gen again followed by loggiing out and back on.
<ovrflw0x> also type this command after "locale-gen" 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales'
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: done?
<aPpYe> okay, running the last command now ...
<aPpYe> complete.  opening ssystem settings.
<aPpYe> still hanging.
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=109&t=140411 <-- fix for it
<silke_> hhh
<silke_> hi, bist du da?
<Guest28270> silke???
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: does this post work? http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=109&t=140411#p750554
<silke_> s
<aPpYe> yeah, still hung language tab.  right now the system is set up as follows:  install-recommends is DISABLED:  I installed appye-kde, THEN installed the recommended packages list ... logged in for the first time and languages tab stuck.  I logged out and wiped the profile, rebooted and logged back in.  I ran all the commands you suggested and still have the problem.  I am still looking through the thread you sent me
<aPpYe> okay reading post
<aPpYe> that is a lot of crap that isn't even in my list ...  Arny006 is saying to install a bunch of language packs for different languages, gnome and firefox stuff that I do not have on another system that is already working fine (languages tab-wise) without any of that stuff.
<aPpYe> but I will run the command to see if things get better on this vm.
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: wait
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: you there?
<aPpYe> yeah ...
<ovrflw0x> do this
<aPpYe> installing this mountain of crap ...
<ovrflw0x> no dont'
<ovrflw0x> hold on
<aPpYe> okay, cancelled ... still downloading so nothing done.
<ovrflw0x> do this in terminal "kcmshell4 language" and monitor the output in terminal
<aPpYe> is an ssh session to the box okay?
<aPpYe> or do I need the gui?
<ovrflw0x> GUI
<aPpYe> okay,
<aPpYe> copy/paste will not work because I do not have the vm additions installed.
<ovrflw0x> what?
<ovrflw0x> oh ok
<ovrflw0x> type in terminal "kcmshell4 language" and see the output in terminal
<ovrflw0x> to know what's causing the problem
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: what do you see?
<aPpYe> nothing whatsoever!
<ovrflw0x> do you see locale window popping up?
<silke_> verstehe kein wort
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: ?
<ovrflw0x> are you in KDE?
<aPpYe> yeah, the gui comes up, and I click on different tabs, click on defaults, and choose apply, and nothing on the konnsole.
<silke_> no in gnome
<ovrflw0x> ok
<aPpYe> that thread suggests an internet problem aaaaaaa well, but I can ping google no problems.
<Taduro_> Do you guys know how to have an animated wallpaper?
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: maybe try this and see where it gets stuck "strace -eopen -f kcmshell4 language"
<dougl> Taduro_, what did you have in mind?
<dougl> ... that sounds cool
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: ?
<aPpYe> producing all kinds of output, but no GUI
<ovrflw0x> wait and see where it gets stuck
<aPpYe> okay, hold on I clicked on a few things and made it move again.
<aPpYe> let me try it again.
<aPpYe> okay, let me post the results ... hold on.
<aPpYe> installing pastebinit ... please wait
<Taduro_> dougl: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdHOJiTkcg0
<aPpYe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6505876/         ... I waited for the the gui to come up and then just closed it.
<aPpYe> I can adjust settings and get you the entire trace if you want.
<dougl> Taduro_, that looks cool... watching the whole vid
<Taduro_> dougl: well, is the first video I picked up
<Taduro_> anyone knows how?
<aPpYe> ovrflw0x, brb ...
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe:
<aPpYe> here
<dougl> Taduro_,  I will be able to figure it out... just need to be properly motivated need to find something that I would like rather than the static Asus branded box I just finnished
<ovrflw0x>  aPpYe what do you see in "/usr/share/locale"?
<aPpYe> ovrflw0x,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6505923/
<dougl> Taduro_, reading the post with that video there is only 2 patterns that you can animate... 2 choices is not the reason I use linux ;)
<dougl> ... or am I missing something?
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: what's output of this "kde4-config --path data"
<aPpYe> one moment ...
<aPpYe> /home/appye/.kde/share/apps/:/usr/share/kde4/apps/
<ovrflw0x> do you have this file? --> "/etc/kde4rc"?
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: ^
<aPpYe> no.  not on either my host system (which has a working language tab) or on the vm
<Taduro_> dougl: you can use any video you want
<aPpYe> okay, back in five minutes tops.
<dougl> Taduro_, i did not get that...
<Taduro_> one sec
<dougl> Taduro_, what version are you using? kubuntu?
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: you there?
<aPpYe> okay back
<aPpYe> ten minutes
<ovrflw0x> install this --> kubuntu-settings-desktop
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: you there?
<aPpYe> installing now ../.
<aPpYe> installed ...
<ovrflw0x> what do you get now?
<aPpYe> still 0%
<ovrflw0x> what's inside "/etc/kde4rc"?
<aPpYe> [Directories-default]
<aPpYe> prefixes=/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: anything else?
<aPpYe> that's all
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: logout & back in maybe?
<aPpYe> okay hold on
<aPpYe> rebooting for good measure
<ovrflw0x> no
<ovrflw0x> just logout back in
<aPpYe> huh!  it does look like a bunny!
<ovrflw0x> what?
<aPpYe> your comment about my handle
<aPpYe> aPpYe
<ovrflw0x> did you log back in?
<aPpYe> logging in now ...
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: ?
<aPpYe> still same problem
<ovrflw0x> try to remove ~/.kde logoutback in
<aPpYe> done that a millllion times ... will try again.
<aPpYe> heh ... vm aborted.  wonderful.
<aPpYe> booting up again.
<aPpYe> I am gonna have to leave for a while here in a minute.  wife and kid wanna go have lunch.
<ovrflw0x> ok
<aPpYe> I will leave the channel open and come back later.
<aPpYe> thanks for trying.
<aPpYe> very nice of you
<BluesKaj> BBL
<aPpYe> still broken by the way ...
<aPpYe> anyway, I gotta get out of here
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: you there?
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: YOU NEED THIS PACKAGE -->> libencode-locale-perl  <<------------ THIS WILL **FIX** YOUR 0% LOCALE ISSUE!
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: sudo apt-get install libencode-local-perl
<ovrflw0x> aPpYe: sudo apt-get install libencode-locale-perl <--
<MySystem> iam back for those who remeber for the others hello and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6502917/ after the morning without a mouse cursor i think this is the most important thing
<MySystem> found something new after an idea the desktop effects settings shows at the first tab need x-xtensensions XComposite and XDamage are not available
<Neikius> hello, having some problems installing mysql server; this is exactly the same problem:http://askubuntu.com/questions/261250/dpkg-invoke-rc-d-initscript-mysql-action-start-failed/ - my problem is that the suggested solution (purging mysql-common) doesn't seem so bright, upwards of 60 kde packages are dependant on it...
<devilguy> всем привет не подскажите как сделать респин кубунты ? :)
<soee> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<soee> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<devilguy> hi all anybody can tell me how to create kubuntu respin ? ( buntu ) my skills sysadmin  but i stunnet  ^)
<Neikius> any ideas regarding my predicament?
<ikonia> devilguy: what have you done so far ?
<devilguy> uck not work none packet  manager ^) and fail build ,remaster sys nice but not all as we would like , older i use ubuntu-builder but now it not work ..
<ikonia> ....so what have you actually done
<devilguy> chroot bit does not work Aptitude
<ikonia> can't be bothered,
<devilguy> i have just packet manager for programms , terminal for customized design and finaly compleate build  ^)
<devilguy> like as opensuse studion ^) but i like kubuntu as 3 years on my netbook and i happy ^)
<MySystem> blueskaj lordievader i have my mouse cursor back (i deleted the xorg.conf,rebooted and then set the resolution monitor settings via kde settings not via nvidia
<SaveME> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
#kubuntu 2014-11-24
<Wamphyri> not sure if anyone has come across this issue, but i'm trying to install ubuntu 14.10 my mouse works except for the left click button, keyboard works as well. both mouse and keyboard are usb, any ideas why the left click doesn't work?
<arthurfiggis> hello :) I've been trying to read the error reports in "diagnostics" without much success for a while, i was hoping the contents of one of them might give me a hint as to why devede keeps crashing...clicking on them you have to signup for an ubuntu one account but that doesn't get you anywhere, as you have to apply for some sort of special permission to read the error reports?
<valorie> arthurfiggis: are you talking about launchpad, where bug reports go?
<valorie> once you login, you should be able to go almost anywhere (maybe everywhere now) in *buntuland
<valorie> and I don't believe you have to login to *read* bug reports
<valorie> only to add your input, or file them
<arthurfiggis> valorie: i -think- so? i was under the impression that ubuntu one was going away :) but if you go to system settings/diagnostics/previous reports and click on one of the links there, you're brought to the ubuntu one signin page...i tried creating a launchpad account but it brought me to a further form on top of that for access to the error reports themselves
<arthurfiggis> i could be doing something wrong though, so i'd be happy to give you more information :)
<valorie> do you have cookies allowed?
<valorie> you'll have to allow cookies for *buntu
<valorie> I don't really like the ubuntuone signin, but it does work for me....
<arthurfiggis> valorie: hmm, let me make sure i'm not blocking anything by mistake and sign in with that same ubuntu one account then, maybe it was just something like that
<arthurfiggis> hmm...signing in with the ubuntu one account just gets me a page with this: "An attribute required for logging in was not returned (nickname)." oh well, no luck there :)
<valorie> very strange
<valorie> try `ubuntu-bug devede` in the cli
<valorie> since you are signed in
<valorie> see if it gets you in
<arthurfiggis> valorie: ahh, that appears to have me gotten signed in on launchpad rather than ubuntu one...although i had to sign in on the ubuntu one page...hopefully they fix that soon ;) bit confusing even for someone who's been using ubuntu a while
<arthurfiggis> ahh, there we go: "Sorry, you are not a member of a group that is allowed to see the data from error reports. Please fill out this form to request access." and a link to the form of course :)
<valorie> what the heck
<arthurfiggis> valorie: very strange, there's a whole separate agreement that you need to submit to in order to read the error reports as well, it brings you to this page eventually: https://forms.canonical.com/reports/ thanks for pointing out ubuntu-bug though, i can file a bug now at least :)
<valorie> interesting, I wonder if you are looking at more than bug reports
<valorie> perhaps the database of auto-submitted crash reports or so?
<arthurfiggis> (this is in kubuntu 14.10, the diagnostics menu, you click on "previous reports" and get a bunch of links...but a big wall of agreements in order to read them)
<arthurfiggis> valorie: that may be? it's an "opt-out" thing that reports...something when a program crashes in 14.10 :) no idea what though!
<valorie> yes, I guess that's it
<arthurfiggis> on the one hand that's probably a good thing, since if it contains something sensitive it's hard to get access to ;) on the other hand...if it contains something sensitive you should be able to delete/read them at least?
<valorie> sometimes there are passwords in crash reports
<valorie> I think it's good that they are protecting that
<valorie> and making sure that the people who have access are vowing to keep it secure
<valorie> personally I've seen bug reports that contain file names which could get people arrested in some places
<valorie> and of course the submitter *can* fix that, but did not
<valorie> since that is a voluntary paste or upload
<arthurfiggis> valorie: hmm...yes, i suppose it has the potential to accidentally report anything sensitive, whether it be good or bad :) probably better that you have the option to delete the things after they've been posted at least, but the fact that they're fairly walled off isn't a bad thing!
<valorie> agreed
<arthurfiggis> personally i keep it checked, if it auitomatically reports something useful about a program i like that crashes...and it gets fixed, that's great :)
<arthurfiggis> but i half wonder what actually gets sent out when it does all the same!
<valorie> probably core dumps or whatever else is pertinent
<valorie> one of the things I like about `ubuntu-bug` is that some files are auto-attached
<valorie> you can see that at the bottom of your bug report
<valorie> mostly your hardware profile and exact versions of software in use
<arthurfiggis> valorie: oh yes, thanks for pointing that out by the way :) the ubuntu one signin bit is less helpful, ubuntu-bug takes you directly to where you're supposed to be and attaches some things like you said
<valorie> so the devels don't have to contact you to ask those details
<valorie> yep, my favorite shortcut for bugs
<arthurfiggis> valorie: i don't know if there's any way to request of the people behind the reports system itself allow you to delete reports that were automatically submitted? not even necessarily read them, i'm not a developer unless you count php/html/some sql ;) could legitimately report something that you might not want it to for example, like something from unencrypted memory space, etc.
<valorie> I think you can trust the folks who do that programming and analysis.
<valorie> I do, at least
<valorie> Harald wrote 'whoopsie' which reports kubuntu stuff
<arthurfiggis> valorie: oh, sorry, i wasn't trying to imply that i didn't :) at least there's an option to opt out of it anyway,  but on the off chance that it catches something you'd rather it didn't...in either case ubuntu-bug gets around all the signin weirdness i was running into :)
<valorie> cool
<arthurfiggis> now i just need it to crash again, which it's stubbornly refusing to do all of a sudden :) oh well, i can report the bug in deja-dup in ubuntu-gnome now properly as well!
<valorie> excellent
<arthurfiggis> ouch...i wish that c++ weren't quite as complicated ;) i'd like to be able to write qt/kde apps without having to take a few years to master a new language first! qt quick looks good, although you need to know c++ to extend certain parts of it
<jrichar16> Anyone here?
<valorie> jrichar16: ask your question, and if we can help, we will
<valorie> arthurfiggis: get involved with a team, and you'll learn a lot more easily
<arthurfiggis> valorie: that's certainly true...i tend to get more out of looking at working code than reading books about it anyway, to a certain extent :) c++ and (_especially_ Perl) you want good books/documentation for
<jrichar16> There's no need to partition my hard drive for a Kubuntu install if I don't plan on dual-booting Windows, correct?
<valorie> well, I personally think it is a good idea to put ~/home on its own partition
<valorie> or at least /data
<valorie> but not everyone does that
<jrichar16> I apologize for such basic questions; I'm trying to research this myself, but my computer is running painfully slow.
<valorie> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<valorie> jrichar16: basic questions is what we have ubottu to help with
<valorie> no apologies needed, ever
<jrichar16> Thanks!
<jrichar16> I need to wipe my hard drive with Killdisk before I install Kubuntu, can I partition the drive after installation?
<valorie> why do you need to wipe it first?
<jrichar16> I guess a better question to ask is whether Killdisk wipes partitions?
<valorie> no idea
<valorie> !info killdisk
<ubottu> Package killdisk does not exist in utopic
<valorie> I've not heard of it
<jrichar16> I thought it would make sense to wipe the drive before installing Kubuntu, but maybe not?
<valorie> seems like an extra step to me
<jrichar16> I saw killdisk recommended to someone else along with dban.
<valorie> personally, I would just put in the live CD/DVD/USB, and tell it to partition a /home
<valorie> and install
<valorie> sure, if you are giving the disk to someone else
<valorie> but if you are keeping it, why wipe it?
<valorie> now, if you were suspicious, you could run badblocks on it or something
<jrichar16> I figured that was the easiest way to free up the disk space that windows, viri, etc. are occupying.
<valorie> but if you are that suspicious, you probably need a new drive anyway
<valorie> the partitionmaker will do that automatically
<valorie> what it will not do is erase down to the molecular level
<valorie> but if you are keeping it, why would you need to
<valorie> you'll have all the space
<jrichar16> Ah! Thanks.
<jrichar16> Yeah, I don't need to then.
<iceman> hey
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<mental> anyone help with a Kubuntu Live USB Plasma preview question please?
<Konwhald> hello there
<Konwhald> i have a problem with knotify4 : My notifications doesn't appear in plasma, but in grey ugly random boxes
<Konwhald> does someone have an idea how to fix that ?
<Konwhald> does someone at least know who could solve this kind of problem ?
<velho> hello Kfriends! I have Ubuntu but I don't like Unity. Can I reinstall Kubuntu without messing up my dual boot with Windows 7, as easily as I installed ubuntu?
<velho> I mean, can I remove Ubuntu and make a clean Kubuntu instalation, without messing the boot?
<murthy> ya, it can be done
<murthy> velho: Do you know how to do it?
<velho> murthy, is it simple? I'm thinking of formating the linux partition and make a clean Kubuntu installation. But I'm afraid it will change the dual boot with my Windows 7
<velho> murthy, I only know how do install Linux from a CD or DVD
<murthy> velho: afaik grub wont overwrite the windows bootloader
<murthy> velho: what you have to do is.....
<velho> murthy, I'm using the linux boot loader, I think it is "grub".
<velho> murthy, I don't line the Windows loader. The linux one is cooler ;)
<murthy> velho: so you are able to boot windows from grub right?
<velho> murthy, I don't LIKE  the Windows loader. The linux one is cooler ;)     (sorry for the typo)
<velho> murthy, exactly!
<murthy> velho: In that case you there wont be any problem in installing kubuntu.
<BluesKaj_> velho, just make sure when you install kubuntu you use guided partitioning since you intend to reformat the ext partition, suggest you create a / and /home partition on the ext and then when installing just set the / and /home mounpoints witht the manual partitioner
<murthy> BluesKaj_: hi
<BluesKaj_> actaully use manual rather guided partitioning velho, it's safer
<BluesKaj_> hi murthy
<murthy> velho: ya select manual partitioning option during setup
<velho> BluesKaj_, you mean 2 partitions for Linux? One for the mount point "/" and another one for the home folder "/home"?
<BluesKaj_> velho, after in stalling kubuntu, run sudo os-prober to find the windows partition then sudo update-grub and you should see windows listed in the grub bootloader when you reboot the pc
<velho> When I installed Ubuntu, it asks me for the "mount point". I suppose that is the root for the system...?
<BluesKaj_> velho, yes exactly for your 2partitons question
<BluesKaj_> velho, no mountpoint can be / or /home or any number of /something or other partitions
<murthy> BluesKaj_: Why run os-prober? doesn't update-grub do that?
<velho> BluesKaj_, so, even If I totally mess up the grub, it can be recovered and corrected without ruin the Windows 7 partition?
<BluesKaj_> murthy, not always
<BluesKaj_> velho, no guarantees but usually yes
<velho> BluesKaj_, but I don't use the Home folder for my personal files, I already have a different partition for that ;)
<BluesKaj_> ok
<BluesKaj_> tha's your call velho
<velho> thank you all for the greatest support! this is a cleanest irc channel then ubuntu...
<BluesKaj_> velho, doubt that you'll mess up
<velho> another question: Can I install Linux Mint inside Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj_> no
<BluesKaj_> unless you use avm
<velho> with no duplicated files or different partitions
<BluesKaj_> a vm
<murthy> ha ha ha
<BluesKaj_> velho, linux mint is a different OS even tho it's ubuntu/debian based
<BluesKaj_> velho, when you install an OS it defaults the install to / so you can't have 2 OSs in /
<murthy> BluesKaj_: Is there a trusted ppa for kdeconnect where I can get version 0.7.3 for 14.10?
<velho> BluesKaj_, But I can have Ubuntu and Lubuntu in one single machine, with no duplicating files. Maybe I'm not being clear with my question
<BluesKaj_> velho, because they are ubuntu flavours , the same at the core , the only difference is the desktop environment which is not an OS
<BluesKaj_> ubuntu core
<BluesKaj_> same goes for kubuntu which use KDE, altho Kubuntu is now supported by a different team that's adifferent matter
<velho> ok. So... Can I have Kubuntu with the Cinnamon flavour, from Linux Mint?
<BluesKaj_> if ubuntu offers cinamon, but then it's not kubuntu, it's ubuntu with cinamon desktop
<murthy> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/11/install-cinnamon-2-4-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<murthy> BluesKaj_: about the kdeconnect?
<BluesKaj_> murthy, no idea , i still use a flip phone :)
<murthy> :)
<velho> hmm. But if Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, why can't I install the cinnamon packages?
<BluesKaj_> I'm not a gadget addict or texter ...nobody cares about my daily habits and I'm happy with that
<BluesKaj_> velho, you can if you want, it's adesktop like any other , you can choose it at login if you install from the package manager or apt-get
<velho> BluesKaj_, ah cool! I misunderstood that I couldn't install cinnamon in Kubuntu
<BluesKaj_> it's available in the package manager
<BluesKaj_> it's not in kubuntu, it's a separate desktop like kde is
<velho> so, I just can't install Linux Mint allong with Kubuntu, because Mint is a complete OS, right?
<BluesKaj_> kubuntu is ubuntu with the kde desktop witout unity or gnome
<velho> and if I want to have the Mint flavour, I just need to install Cinnamon? sorry for the noob questions, but I need to be sure...
<BluesKaj_> velho,right
<BluesKaj_> mint is not a flavour of ubuntu
<velho> BluesKaj_, got it! thank you so much mate!
<BluesKaj_> it's a separate OS altogether
<velho> BluesKaj_, I'm gonna reinstall Kubuntu and clean Ubuntu, and then will consider using Cinnamon
<BluesKaj_> velho, several different OSs can use the same kind of desktop, like mint , it can use kde as well, and redhat and fedors etc etc
<BluesKaj_> err fedora
<BluesKaj_> clean ubuntu?
<velho> BluesKaj_, but it Mint is not supported by Ubuntu, I'm less interested to using it
<BluesKaj_> mint has it's own support chat
<BluesKaj_> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<velho> BluesKaj_, I'm in that channel too ;) there are only 5 users, and no one is talking
<lordievader> I thought there was some linux mint channel on freenode too...
<velho> BluesKaj_, not "clean Ubuntu", sorry. Remove Ubuntu
<BluesKaj_> !linuxmint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<murthy> BluesKaj_: Its good, in a way you are not sacrificing comfort for gimmicks, I am just testing stuff, you know you get bored of the newer phones after playing with it sometimes and the phone feels uncomfortable
<BluesKaj_> lordievader, there used to be iirc, but seems to be gone to a different server
<murthy> velho: You might be in the wrong room?
<lordievader> Hmm, okay.
<murthy> BluesKaj_: are you free now?
<BluesKaj_> there is #linuxmint here on freenode , but the topic there notes  "Official support channel is #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org"
<BluesKaj_> murthy, free?
<murthy> BluesKaj_: Have sometime for reproducing a kubuntu bug?
<velho> murthy, no I was just responding to BluesKaj_  ;)
<murthy> :)
<murthy> velho: checked the #linuxmint-help channel?
<BluesKaj_> murthy, my suggestion was going to be,  when installing kubuntu don't install the 3rd party packages until after you have the main OS installed first, then at least you'll have working OS before installing theb 3rd party packages which can take a while
<BluesKaj_> then install the recommended drivers etc etc
<murthy> BluesKaj_: ya, thats a good idea, but others wont know about this right?
<BluesKaj_> murthy, well, let them get their feet wet, and I'm not sure if that issue qualifies as a bug
<BluesKaj_> ok, bbiab
<velho> murthy, of course I did. But I don't want to install mint
<murthy> ok
 * BluesKaj tried cinnamon a while ago, but it wasn't my cuppa tea
<MoonUnit`> gnome 3 is ok once you install some nice extensions.
<EvilRoey> MoonUnit`:  that's like saying that losing power and water in your home once you install a fireplace and stock buckets of water
<EvilRoey> MoonUnit`:  that's like saying that losing power and water in your home is nice once you install a fireplace and stock buckets of water
<raju> hello
<raju> i have 2 gb ram and i5 processor, can 64 bit kubuntu fit for my system?
<raju> i had freezing problem with ubuntu
<genii> raju: Best way to see is to try the livecd and check that everything works as expected... if so, then you can install it from there
<genii> raju: The freezing issue may not be specific to Ubuntu since all the *buntu use underneath the same video drivers.
<raju> even ubuntu 64 bit works fine from live cd and for some days,,,then the freezing problem exists within a days..
<raju> willl 32 bit OS be fit for me?
<raju> i heard kubuntu is light weight too..
<genii> raju: 64bit is better to use if your CPU supports it ( which it does). And no, Kubuntu is not all that light for system resources. For something like that, use instead Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<raju> and i noticed that even in idle condition about 70% ram is used up....and when i open chrome, the system freezes...
<genii> Bleh, Chrome
<genii> Chrome is bad for sucking up resources
<raju> i am having problem with x86 is on AVD...stuck on system image stuffs..
<raju> so need light weight 64 bit os...
<raju> please help me if my words are making sense
<genii> raju: I would suggest to try Lubuntu, it is the lightest. But I think it is probably not how light or heavy your desktop is that is causing problems in this case. It seems a deeper issue which likely will be the same on all *buntu flavours.
<raju> ok.. will try ...btw how is mint?
<raju> ...
<mamarley> Anyone know what the plans are for QCA on Qt5 in Kubuntu?
<lordievader> mamarley: QCA?
<mamarley> Qt Cryptographic Architecture
<mamarley> The source package name is "qca2"
<lordievader> mamarley: I suppose that question is better suited for #kubuntu-devel
<mamarley> Oops, yeah, forgot about that channel.  Sorry.
<velhop4> hello friends! I have Ubuntu and Lubuntu installed (latest LTS versions). Can I have Kubuntu installed along? Is Kubuntu it heavier then Ubuntu? thanks ;)
<andy123> velhop4: you can install kubuntu in parallel. however, there can be minor conflicts
<lordievader> velhop4: Perhaps it is slightly heavier, but Ubuntu is quite heavy itself. Do you have two installs of Ubuntu, if so why?
<metallic> Maybe, different users for the same computer
<andy123> I'm assuming you installed ubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop (as opposed to a multiboot system?)
<velhop4> andy123, what type of conflicts?
<andy123> it was some ubuntu versions ago, wben I installed kubuntu-desktop to an ubuntu-desktop
<andy123> I had problems since two different password managers were installed then, and conflicting
<andy123> maybe its smooth now
<andy123> I recommend backing up a list of all installed packages before you install kubuntu-desktop, so you can revert
<velhop4> lordievader, as andy123 said, I installed Ubuntu in my Pentium 4, but it's slow. Then I installed Lubuntu, and it's good. I want to install Kubuntu in another computer (laptop), but I would like to install it here also, to see if I really like it
<velhop4> this pentium 4 is a test machine, no need to  backup anithing. but thanks for the reminder :D
<lordievader> velhop4: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ;)
<velhop4> lordievader, can I remover Kubuntu after?
<lordievader> velhop4: "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop&&sudo apt-get autoremove" should do the trick in removing it.
<andy123> lordievader: are you sure?
<andy123> I dont think so
<lordievader> Nope, I never uninstall it that way ;)
<lordievader> andy123: It should be removing kubuntu-desktop makes packages orphaned.
<andy123> I tried that once, and it only removed the meta package
<andy123> I recommend backing up a list of installed packages, just in case
<genii> Just look up any of !purelxde !purekde !purexfce or so on
<velhop4> lordievader, cool ;D gonna save those code lines and then try it
<velhop4> THANK you all! Have a nice day :D
<lordievader> velhop4: Same to you ;)
<velhop4> by the way, what are the usual incompatibilities of having Ubuntu+Kubuntu+Lubuntu installed?
<andy123> velhop4: I am not sure. Ideally, none. But, as I described, I expierienced kwallet conflicting with the gnome password manager for an older ubuntu version
<andy123> this might be fixed now
<andy123> maybe file associations will still refer to some ubuntu programs under KDE
<andy123> like nautilus instead of  dolphin
<witheld> Does the Kubuntu 14.10 Plasma 5 preview use systemd?
<carini> I think so ... but I don't know if it's mandatory
<lordievader> witheld: No, but you can enable it.
<7GHAAQFHH> hi wie kann ich ein update von muon wieder vollständig rückgängig machen?
<soee> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<witheld> So uh, is there a page on how to properly install it? Or can you just not switch to systemd and keep your login manager without work..?
<yofel> witheld: systemd is installed by default, just not used. If you want to try it then add init=/lib/systemd/systemd to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub. Run 'sudo update-grub' and reboot
<witheld> I just edited GRUB interactively, and I got a text boot, and confirmed systemd was working
<witheld> Just no login manager
#kubuntu 2014-11-25
<Chaser> My run command dialog (alt+f2) has frozen and wouldn't goaway. Is there a way to restart it with out restarting KDE ?
<Chaser> aha its the krunner process.
<drdoom> I have a laptop with a 16 GB SSD used for caching and would like a guide on how to use it in kubuntu as I do in win8.1
<cjwelborn> Is there a room for Muon? I have a gripe/question..
<toothe> I got rid of notifications for new pidgin messages - How do I turn them back on?
<mgolden> What is the muon question?
<noob_> hi
<noob_> how do you hack facebook?
<noob_> ls
<noob_> ?
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<marek___> test
<murthy> Anyone interested in reproducing this bug?   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1389847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1389847 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity waits until the driver-manager finishes before proceeding to the partitioning screen" [Undecided,New]
<yossarianuk> tested plasma 5 - love it !
<soee> yossarianuk: tested on Kubuntu ?
<yossarianuk> soee: yes - did had an odd moment where any display/graphic option in system settings would crash/sugfault.
<yossarianuk> but after installation of nvidia driver and reboot (in plasma 5.1) worked well...
<yossarianuk> and fast ans with less memory usage than 4.x
<soee> :) some people raports probems and glitches with graphic/effects etc
<soee> though, i never had any
<soee> glad you liek Kubuntu + Plasma5 :)
<yossarianuk> soee: easily looking like the nicest DE for linux
<yossarianuk> (or anything..)
<yossarianuk> just love the fact its NOt dumbed down.
<soee> yossarianuk: well i think version 5.2 or 5.3 will be the one i can call mature enough :)
<yossarianuk> with 4.x it was 4.2.x by the time it was usable...
<soee> here now wirt 5.0 it was usable enough for me:)
<soee> 5.1 was cool update and waiting for 5.2 .. you know .. activities switcher etc
<soee> ok time to go home, cu later
<grywolfSC> Afternoon
<grywolfSC> I am needing some help on getting KUbuntu installed alongside Windows 7
<grywolfSC> I have tried installing it from inside Windows using the KUbuntu DVD and I am getting the following error: Errors: 1 >>stdout= 11-25 12:59 DEBUG  WindowsBackend: command >>C:\Users\gc\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl60EB.tmp\bin\7z.exe l C:\ubuntu\install\kubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso 11-25 12:59 DEBUG  Distro:     does not contain casper\filesystem.squashfs 11-25 12:59 DEBUG  TaskList: ### Finished check_iso 11-25 12:59 ERROR  TaskList: [
<lordievader> grywolfSC: You don't want to use Wubi, it is horrendous.
<lordievader> grywolfSC: Make a live-cd or a live-dvd and boot from that.
<grywolfSC> I am finding that out
<grywolfSC> OK that should them load grubb and do the partitioning for me, I do not want to loose right now Windows 7
<grywolfSC> BTW lordievander thank you
<lordievader> grywolfSC: You can select the side by side options.
<grywolfSC> ok thank you lordievader,  I will go ahead and do that.  I am trying get off Windows and onto Linux,  tired of all the cost involved with the programs that are for Windows only,  there are many more that free that do the same under Linux
<grywolfSC> TTFN
<WhoKnows_625> hello, if I ended up with unmet dependencies after updating, were should I report that? It's Kubuntu 15.04, the pakage is kate-data
<soee> WhoKnows_625: whats teh output of: apt-cache policy kate-data ?
<lordievader> WhoKnows_625: Could you join #ubuntu+1 and paste the full output there please?
<EvilRoey> hi all
<lordievader> o/
<soee> *-O
<EvilRoey> hey listen...so Firefox got REALLY slow after I upgraded from 14.04 -> 14.10.  So is Chromium.  I tried with a new ~/.mozilla, and Fx is still slow. It lags greatly in starting up, and in responding to user input, especially with a few tabs open (then it takes forever to respond to the scrollwheel, for example).  It also uses 100% CPU time.  What can I do?
<EvilRoey> hey soee, lordievader
<soee> EvilRoey: i had no such problem, strange\
<lordievader> EvilRoey: You could use strace to see if it doing something strange over and over...
<Riddell> WhoKnows_625: yofel may know about kate
<yofel> Riddell, WhoKnows_625: I'm fixing it right now
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  ok.
<EvilRoey> true I can do that.
<WhoKnows_625> Ridell: thanks
<veralux> !list
<ubottu> veralux: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yofel> WhoKnows_625: in the meantime, use 'sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kate_4%3a4.14.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb' (or i386) to get around it
<yofel> or do it for kate-data if it's stuck on that
<WhoKnows_625> soee: thx for replaying. This is fast yofel says is already looking at it.
<soee> WhoKnows_625: yofel is a ninja :-)
<kubys> czesc polakom !
<MrAlex> hey guys
<bprompt> allo
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to set up Choqok but it's not letting me add any accounts. (I don't think it has its own channel but correct me as needed)
<LogicalDash> I get to the "add account" window and click the Add dropdown and nothing actually drops down from it.
<deanomac> just ran into a slight problem. did an update today in kubuntu 14.04. in muon update manager. now i have no window decorations and anything i open(firefox, okular, etc)covers up my panel. I must be using the wrong verbiage in forums and elsewhere, cuz i can't find anything useful. Suggestions???
<valorie> deanomac: sounds like something went wrong
<valorie> can you do, in a konsole: `sudo apt install -f` ?
<valorie> copy-paste between the ticks
<valorie> control+shift to paste into konsole
<deanomac> no effect, 0's across the board
<valorie> deanomac: perhaps post a screenshot?
<valorie> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
#kubuntu 2014-11-26
<kavaco> hi
<berny_> Hola
<berny_> ;D
<cjwelborn> I never found a place to gripe about this, so I guess here is as good as any. Muon downloads some kind of update list to notify me when there are updates. It knows how many there are, and what kind they are. If I choose to update, it will re-download the update list. Why can't it just use the information it gathered the first time? I wish I knew a Muon-dev so I could ask them.
<keithzg> Well that's odd...speaking of Muon, searching for python3-mysql in Muon doesn't turn up python3-mysql.connector, but a good ol' apt-cache search does...
<keithzg> Guess that should remind me that GUI package managers are never to be trusted :P
<antman> is there a known issue with installing ver 14.10 with a dual boot win7???
<valorie> cjwelborn: the list is one thing, actually downloading the files is another
<cjwelborn> valorie: yeh, i mean the list. I know it has to download the files. It downloads the list to let me pick which ones I want to install (then it downloads the actual files). But it has to download the list to notify me in the first place right? I don't know the inner workings of Muon. I'm actually considering browsing the source to confirm my suspicion. I could be wrong.
<valorie> getting aquainted with the inner workings sounds like a good thing
<cjwelborn> at least then I could file a 'bug report/enhancement proposal'.
<valorie> certainly, patches and bug reports are always welcome
<nagerst> hi
<nagerst> Can i have both systemsettings5 and systemsettings install at the same time?
<nagerst> systemsettings5 seems to only have like 5 sections on my system whilst systemsettings (4.11) has all the regular settings.
<nagerst> or should i pin to 4.11 for now?
<valorie> are you running plasma 5?
<valorie> I assume that is what systemsettings5 is for
<valorie> !info systemsettings5
<nagerst> it is for all kinds of stuff.
<ubottu> Package systemsettings5 does not exist in utopic
<valorie> I'm running plasma 5 in my 14.10 install
<nagerst> network, kde/qt appearance, printing, plugins, and many many more things
<nagerst> the package in utopic is "systemsettings" which replaces the 4.11 package.
<valorie> ok, I don't know what it is
<nagerst> with 5.*
<valorie> I don't have systemsettings5 in my plasma5 install
<valorie> it is simply called systemsettings
<nagerst> yes
<valorie> I see no reason for pinning
<nagerst> many KCM's are not available in the qt5 version.
<nagerst> (KDE configuration module)
<nagerst> like screen resolution or printing for instance.
<valorie> yes, they don't seem available as yet
<valorie> it is a testing install.....
<bshah> kcmshell4 <your kde4 kcm>?
<nagerst> bshah: yup that works perfectly
<nagerst> but i would prefer to have both systemsettings versions installed.
<bshah> nagerst: I don't think that is possible due to co-installablity issues..
<bshah> kcmshell4 and kcmshell5 are co-installable but systemsettings is not iirc.
<bshah> so if you choose to upgrade to Plasma5 you will not have systemsettings4
<nagerst> bshah: then why did they rename the systemsettings binary to systemsettings5? I thought that was to make it able to coexist?
<bshah> are you using kubuntu-ci ppa right?
<nagerst> no, should i do so?
<bshah> so which plasma 5 packages you are using?
<nagerst> 5.84
<bshah> umm, I mean which ppa?
<nagerst> none
<nagerst> 5.78 is available in utopic and 5.84 is customly enabled from vivid.
<bshah> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: kde-workspace): KDE Plasma workspace for desktop and laptop computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.12-0ubuntu1.1 (utopic), package size 1202 kB, installed size 3099 kB
<bshah> !info plasma-workspace
<ubottu> Package plasma-workspace does not exist in utopic
<nagerst> !info kde-plasma-desktop
<ubottu> kde-plasma-desktop (source: meta-kde): KDE Plasma Desktop and minimal set of applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:84ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 39 kB
<nagerst> 5.1.1 is the version of plasma, sorry
<nagerst> it is installed from vivid
 * QuinnStorm wonders if anyone else has seen plasmashell: symbol lookup error: plasmashell: undefined symbol: _ZN7KScreen6Config11outputAddedEPNS_6OutputE
<bshah> QuinnStorm: sounds like kscreen package needs rebuilding
<bshah> QuinnStorm: kscreen got some new updates
<QuinnStorm> thanks, I didn't know where to look for it, I'm running -ci [obviously]
<QuinnStorm> is it gonna hit -ci shortly or is there an obvious easy way to build it myself for now?
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<luc4> Hello! Trying to install kdelib5-dev I get this error. Anyone who can advise on how to fix it? http://pastebin.com/mbp5BGmC
<lordievader> luc4: Looks like you have the backports ppa installed, is this correct?
<luc4> lordievader: I probably installed in the past a ppa to install the most recent kde, but I can't find that anymore in sources.list.
<luc4> Maybe this one? deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ utopic-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<lordievader> luc4: What is the output of 'ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d'?
<uwe> ich suche den Befehl womit man die Liste aller Räume aufzeigen kann.
<luc4> lordievader: sorry if I'm late: http://paste.kde.org/pkhtys7ud
<lordievader> luc4: Is kubuntu-ppa-backports-trusty.list active?
<luc4> lordievader: yes, I checked that, but all lines are commented.
<luc4> lordievader: is it possible that the repository was removed and now all the packages from that old repo remain installed?
<lordievader> luc4: Hmm, wat is the output of 'apt-cache policy kdelibs5-dev'?
<luc4> lordievader: http://paste.kde.org/paymetlve
<lordievader> luc4: Allright and the output of 'apt-cache policy kdelibs-bin'?
<luc4> lordievader: http://paste.kde.org/ppwzbbra9
<luc4> lordievader: I have to say I don't clearly understand...
<lordievader> luc4: Ah I see. I've seen this before. You had the backports installed on Trusty. Then you upgraded to Utopic. However the package versions Trusty backports provides are newer than Utopic archive...
<lordievader> luc4: Add the Trusty backports again and remove it with ppa-purge.
<luc4> lordievader: oh what a funny mess
<luc4> lordievader: I'll try, thanks!
<yossarianuk> plasma5 = very impressive
<luc4> lordievader: I used ppa-purge but I don't see many differences: http://paste.kde.org/pgze0ju49
<lordievader> luc4: Hrmmm, that is annoying.. I thought that would work.
<monkeyjuice> morning
<lordievader> Hey monkeyjuice, how are you?
<monkeyjuice> im good lordievader trying to figure out what partition to remove so dual boot with win7
<yossarianuk> monkeyjuice: remove the windows one.
<monkeyjuice> yossarianuk: that would fix it im sure ;)
<yossarianuk> live improves when you dump windows forever - i'm sure my health has improved...
<yossarianuk> *life*
<monkeyjuice> ya dont know why i try to dual boot never use windows ,,,
<yossarianuk> monkeyjuice: I used to do that too - after about 5 yrs of never using it I got rid
<yossarianuk> Getting a GPT/UEFI system was final nail - my Win XP disk wouldn't work anymore.
<monkeyjuice> ya this is uefi laptop but its not turned on
<lordievader>  That is not very surprising...
<yossarianuk> lordievader: no ...
<yossarianuk> To be honest I only ever used windows for about 4 years anyway.
<yossarianuk> Amiga's from mid 80's -> 1997. Linux from 2002
<monkeyjuice> i keep it for my wife i guess
<luc4> lordievader: indeed. I was simply missing the -purge param. Thanks.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Babenka> hi there
<lordievader> o/
<Babenka> howare you?
<lordievader> Babenka: Doing good here, what about you?
<red_> hello
<Babenka> I am fine, thank you.Where  are you from?
<red_> gnome apps are looking ugly
<red_> why
<red_> what to do to correct this?
<lordievader> Babenka: Stick around long enough and you'll find out.
<lordievader> Babenka: Also for offtopic chatter we have #kubuntu-offtopic
<soee> red_: kde 4 or plasma5 ?
<lordievader> soee: KDE4 doesn't exists, it's plasma4.
<soee> well yes :)
<soee> anyway red_ you shoudl go to system settings and check if oxygen is set for gtk apps
<red_> kde 4
<red_> kubuntu 14.04
<Monika> After upgrading to Utopic my left and right desktop contents (task bars, desktop icons, notes, plasmoids) are exchanged. In which file are these settings stored? Maybe I can easily move them back by editing them instead of dragging all things around.
<zer01010101> how can i hide the filetype names of any/all files ? example: picture.jpg or firefox.desktop
<soee> zer01010101: in dolphin or where ?
<zer01010101> folder widget
<soee> ah, soeey im dont know, im not using it
<zer01010101> and in dolphin ?
<zer01010101> got it
<lolmaus> I use a terminal within my IDE. The terminal is a login shell or not depending on how i start the IDE. If i start the IDE from a Konsole, the terminal is a login shell. If i start the IDE from a Panel, the terminal is a non-login shell.
<lolmaus> The question is: how to i make it a login shell when starting the IDE from a Panel?
<alket> how to get firefox notification in plasma ?
<luan_> ciao
<luan_> !list
<ubottu> luan_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<genii> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> checking out hexchat on W7..seems ok
<Chaser> Hello. Since I connected 2 monitors to my laptop, parts of my screen don't refresh. This started happening after I added a second monitor to my laptop. One monitor is connected via HDMI port and other to VGA (via display link to vga adapter). Any ideas why this could happen ? Is it because its not able to drive two monitors ?
<Chaser> These are 1920x1080 (Dell P2311H) monitors so not high DPI.
<andy123> Chaser: looks like a driver problem. you can try the propriertary driver, if available
<Chaser> andy123: I had bad experiences with proprietary drivers (mine is nvidia). But I guess I have no choice here.
<andy123> Chaser: agreed, there is not much you can do besides
<andy123> use the nvidia control panel to configure the monitors
<Chaser> cool will give it a go. thanks.
<soee> Chaser: what bad experiancce ?
<Monika> After upgrading to Utopic my left and right desktop contents (task bars, desktop icons, notes, plasmoids) are exchanged. In which file are these settings stored? Maybe I can easily move them back by editing them instead of dragging all things around.
<Qeerts> Hej I wanted to boot my desktop now I get: Error in 'ksplashqml': double free or corruption
<Qeerts> I run 'startx' from the terminal as kde fails to start
<Qeerts> I use Kde5 latest Beta I guess
<pedahzur> I have realized, since my upgrade to Kubuntu 14.04 (running KDE 4.14.2) that I no longer have a notifier icon in my icon tray when there are upgrades available. What widget do I need to reactivate to get this back?
<Monika> pedahzur probably something with muon in the name
<Monika> ah, the widget
<Monika> Systemabschnitt in German ... not sure what it's in English
<pedahzur> Monika: Yeah, I do see the package muon-notifier installed. I'll just need to figure out how to install/configure it.
<pedahzur> Monika: Nothing in System Settings. :)
<mr_rourick> hello all :)
<Qeerts> So I tried now starting xstart from terminal as root
<Monika> pedahzur a widget of that name?
<Qeerts> and It works fine any idea how I can figure out where the permission(probably) problem is
<Monika> do you stil have like the sound
<Monika> and clipboard
<Monika> etc?
<Monika> there it should appear
<pedahzur> Monika: the package muon-notifier is installed, and I see the notification for updates available is active in system setings, but I never see a notice when there are new packages available.
<pedahzur> Monika: yes,I have the sound, netwoirk, device notifier, etc. icons.
<Monika> when you rightclick on the little triangle next to it and go to the settings of this widget, and then you select the second item on the left (something like "items"), do you see the icon in that list?
<Monika> is it set to hidden maybe?
#kubuntu 2014-11-27
<mr_rourick> hi all, i'm still new to linux about 6month's now with ubuntu distro's, why is kubuntu 14.04.1 faster then xubuntu 14.04.1?
<mr_rourick> google research tell's me xfce lighter then kde?
<Monika> yes, Xfce is lighter than kde
<Monika> not sure why Kubuntu is faster on your computer than Xubuntu
<valorie> "lighter" means different things to different people
<valorie> it all depends on what you test
<mr_rourick> monika, i thought so wasn't 2 sure ty
<mr_rourick> i a unity x user so wasn't sure
<mr_rourick> kde and 14.04 just super fast on laptop
<mr_rourick> anyway's thank's, gonna keep this kde on here hagd all
<keithzg> mr_rourick, Monika: Kubuntu and Xubuntu use entirely different compositors for their sessions, I'd guess that KWin just happens to work fine whereas there's some bug of some kind with the one being used (Compiz still, I think?) and the specific graphics drivers in play.
<Monika> yeah, I would suspect a hardware incompatibility
<keithzg> Martin Gräßlin does some pretty amazing work on KWin, I'm not surprised to hear a case where it sounds like it's making a performance difference :)
<Monika> :)
<Monika> Martin lives here where I live, in Mannheim, by the way, he sometimes, but not very often, comes to the local Ubuntuuser meet-ups
<Monika> I think he switched to SuSE recently, though
<pedahzur> Monika: it's not listed in Entries, oddly enough.
<Guest96797> hey guys, all good? question, has anyone faced having a black display when trying to boot from a USB drive with the plasma 5 tech preview?
<Guest96797> I can't install
<beluga_> anyone want to test this easy-to-reproduce bug that seems to be specific to Kubuntu: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=86400
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 86400 in Writer "lefthand sidebar loses icon bar display when moving cursor in or out of tables" [Trivial,New]
<hateball> beluga_: I don't even know what the "sidebar" is
<hateball> Or I would
<beluga_> hateball: if you have a version that has it (I think it was introduced in 4.2), it can be enabled/disabled from View - Sidebar
<hateball> so it seems, yes
<soee> good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<zmaj> hi
<soee> hiho
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<zmaj> so what's up?
<zmaj> can't wait for kubuntu 15.04 with kde 5
<lordievader> zmaj: You are welcome to test it :)
<zmaj> ok
<lordievader> zmaj: Be sure to report your findings on the devel mailing list or in #kubuntu-devel ;)
<zmaj> I just wonder how to install it on my test image of ubuntu desktop next alongsied windows 8...I don't have a terminal on that one...
<lordievader> zmaj: Use a VM, installing a development release on a production machine is not a good idea.
<zmaj> probably.
<roasted> hello
<lordievader> Hey roasted
<BluesKaj> BBL
<MobileRoey> hello everyone
 * genii makes more coffee
<MobileRoey> I'm trying to find out why my system suddenly massively slowed down after my upgrade from 14.04 -> 14.10.
<MobileRoey> Reading package list... <-- that part in apt-get update is VERY slow
<MobileRoey> as is Firefox's performance.  Just very, very slow.
<MobileRoey> why is it so slow?  How can I verify if it is due to certain settings or bad builds?
<mparillo> MobileRoey: I have noticed the Firefox has become slower if you start with multiple tabs open. For 90% of the sites I visit, rekonq works, and is much faster than FF, Chrome, or Chromium.
<MobileRoey> ok
<MobileRoey> mparillo:  typically I can have like 80 tabs open
<MobileRoey> or 200+ tabs
<MobileRoey> in different tab groups of course
<mparillo> Alas, 10% of the sites seem to crash rekonq. Oh, you are WAY beyond what I tried. I had in mind 20 tabs or so.
<MobileRoey> and yeah I did notice that having multiple rows of tabs open results in a much slower Firefox--but it wasn't like his before I upgraded to version 33 with Kubuntu 14.10
<MobileRoey> har, har har
<MobileRoey> I'm kind of wary of upgrading my machine at work from 14.04 -> 14.10 as well, because of this.
<mparillo> MobileRoey: The main reason to be wary is if you do not like Plasma 5, 14.10 will be supported with bug fixes and patches only 9 months or so, while 14.04 is LTS (so you want to stay there if you want to hold off on Plasma 5 for a couple of years).
<mparillo> IMHO of course.
<MobileRoey> ok
<MobileRoey> mparillo:  still though how can I speed Firefox (Fx) back up to how it used to perform before the upgrade?
<FailBit> hello!
<FailBit> I just burned a kubuntu livecd for my PowerMac G5, but I can't get good graphics — everything turns out pink and corrupt
<FailBit> I'm in single-user mode right now on a fresh boot.
<FailBit> `modprobe nvidiafb` says 'cannot request PCI regions'
<FailBit_> ok, I'm logged in to irssi on this mac
<FailBit_> any advice on how I might be able to get a GUI here?
<FailBit_> btw -- livecd I'm using is Kubuntu 12.04 Desktop for PPC
<FailBit_> so I don't have lightdm, I have kdm...
<BluesKaj> sudo service kdm start
<FailBit_> the graphics are still corrupt on display
<FailBit_> I guess I could live with my CLI, but this isn't ideal.
<FailBit_> # service kdm stop
<BluesKaj> FailBit_, which gpu ?
<FailBit_> BluesKaj, an nvidia I think
 * FailBit_ looking it up
<FailBit_> GeForce 6800 Ultra
<FailBit> https://i.imgur.com/T4ugx4F.jpg
<FailBit_> ^ that's what I see after starting kdm
<BluesKaj> you should be running the nouveau/default nvidia driver at least, but I think the 304 or 313 driver should work on your gpu
<FailBit_> apt-get install nvidia-304 ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<FailBit_> will I have to reboot? (can't do that with livecd)
<BluesKaj> not if X isn't running
<FailBit_> X is not running. Ok, I'll try it.
<FailBit_> hmm
<FailBit_> E: Unable to locate package nvidia-304
 * FailBit_ looks in /etc/apt/sources.list
<FailBit_> Does nvidia-304 have a candidate for ppc?
<FailBit_> *ppc64
<BluesKaj> FailBit_, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<FailBit_> E: Unable to locate package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mparillo> MobileRoey: Sorry, I do not know the answer to that.
<BluesKaj> make sure you have restricted and multiverse repos enabled
<BluesKaj> FailBit_,^
<BluesKaj> FailBit_, which kubuntu version are you on?
<FailBit_> 12.04
<FailBit_> ppc livecd
<BluesKaj> oh , 12.04 probly doesn't have the 304 driver available
 * FailBit_ adds multiverse sourc
<FailBit_> source
<BluesKaj> and you should be using 14.04 if you want an LTS
 * FailBit_ installs kubuntu-restricted-extras
<FailBit_> BluesKaj: where's the 14.04 ppc livecd iso?
<FailBit_> couldn't find it from a quick search...
<FailBit_> nvm, no blank cds right now.
<BluesKaj> FailBit_, thereisn't a 14.04 ppc image available anyway
<FailBit_> ubuntu was my hope to save this useless mac
<FailBit_> 12.04 is still useful
<genii> There's a server PPC image. Not sure if you caould install kubuntu-desktop afterwards but maybe
 * FailBit looks frantically for CDs
<genii> They are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.1/release/
<genii> ( not livecd though, just install ones )
<FailBit> Can I run the CLI install wizard from the livecd I have?
<BluesKaj> FailBit the 304 driver is supported according to this http://www.nvidia.ca/object/IO_32667.html
<FailBit> BluesKaj: but it's proprietary, right? And compiled for Intel...
<genii> FailBit: You have some debian based PPC on it right now? If so can do debootstrap
<FailBit> I'd need a CLI partitioner tool
<genii> FailBit: What livecd you have there right now?
<BluesKaj> FailBit, compiled for intel? never heard of that kind of driver
<FailBit> genii: kubuntu 12.04 desktop, ppc
<FailBit> BluesKaj: compiled for Intel == doesn't run on the PPC
<BluesKaj> never heard of that
<FailBit> The PowerPC is a big-endian processor made by IBM and used in early Apple computers
<FailBit> Like my PowerMac G5
<pedahzur> FailBit: A modern IBM Power servers. Also rumored to be in servers being made my Google for their data centers.
<FailBit> The PowerPC is also used in Nintendo's GameCube, Wii, and Wii U (the Wii U using PPC64 arch)
<BluesKaj> dunno much about macs, never owned one
<FailBit> Consider the PPC about as able to run Intel code as the Raspberry Pi
<BluesKaj> never owned a raspi ...maybe someday
<FailBit> If you have a mobile phone, it probably has an ARMv7 processor
<BluesKaj> heh, got an old moto flip phone for emergencies and travel
<genii> FailBit: You could boot to it, partition and format with whatever's built in there ( I think gparted) , drop to a commandline to install debootstrap. Then mount the drive, and run like debootstrap --arch=PPC trusty /mountpoint  http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu     ... then you need to find the UUID of it's / and make an fstab entry for it. Then bindmount livecd's /sys /proc and /dev to the new install's ones, chroot there and run the grub-install
<genii> /dev/sda ( or so) along with update-grub after and update-initramfs -u
 * genii wanders back to the coffeepot
<FailBit_> genii, sounds good, will try
<genii> FailBit: That should give you a minimal cli bootable system, after you can install whatever *buntu-desktop, etc. Might need to expand the sources.list though, I think it only installs main by default
 * FailBit_ clueless on using parted
<FailBit_> argh.
<FailBit_> might have to do this in osx
<austin6598> can i easily upgrade from the beta to the official release once it comes out?
<FailBit> # do-release-upgrade
<austin6598> will i lose any data?
<austin6598> how stable is Kubuntu 14.10 Plasma 5 — Tech Preview?
<austin6598> FailBit?
<roasted> Is kubuntu planning to use pulse audio at any point or are they sticking to phonon?
<BluesKaj> austin6598, plasma 5 is still experimental...draw your own conclusions
<austin6598> BluesKaj have you used it?
<austin6598> BluesKaj can i upgrade without losing all my installed packages and configurations
<BluesKaj> roasted, pulseaudio is installed by default
<BluesKaj> austin6598, no , your configs will be gone
<austin6598> BluesKaj can i upgrade from a stable version without losing all my settings?
<genii> roasted: Since my Vivid seems to be getting a lot of phonon updates.... I'd hazard a guess they are sticking with it for now
<BluesKaj> roasted, as is phonon
<roasted> I only saw phonon in the settings so I assumed, possibly incorrectly, that pulse wasn't there
<BluesKaj> austin6598,  I'm on plasma 5, it's like installing a brand new desktop, your formere configuration files are overwrtitten or gone
<BluesKaj> roasted, it's not an either or
<austin6598> BluesKaj what about upgrading from plasma 5 to the stable version of kubuntu plasma 5 when it releases?
<roasted> I see. Thanks for the clarification.
<BluesKaj> austin6598, we'll have to wait and see , but I assume plasma 5 configs will survive the transition
<BluesKaj> !phonon
<BluesKaj> hmm
<roasted> I hope streaming over samba gets fixed in upcoming version
<roasted> That bug is like 2 years old :(
<lordievader> roasted: Phonon runs on top of Pulseaudio.
<genii> I haven't really messed with my sound system since I had that !intelhda issue
 * lordievader has a nifty sound server :D
<genii> What linux needs is a per-app equalizer of some kind
<BluesKaj> linux needsa comprehensive sound suite from the kernel up to the desktop
<BluesKaj> not the mishmash we have now
<genii> Yea, alsa, phonon, pulseaudio, OSS,  etc ... unify or something.
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<FailBit> made a new ext4 fs on /dev/sda2
<h_boyz> Good evening!
<h_boyz> I have some problem to run java on Chrome Kubuntu 14.10, can you help me?
<FailBit> Does ports.ubuntu.com have arch PPC64?
<FailBit> that would be ideal for debbootstrap I think
<FailBit> h_boyz: why you using google-chrome?
<FailBit> Use chromium-browser (better) or firefox
<h_boyz> No, i have all three browser, but java work correctly only on firefox and i don't know why.
<h_boyz> I wont learn!
<h_boyz> But my prefered browser is Firefox :-)
<FailBit> genii: ping
<FailBit> genii: ports.ubuntu.com doesn't have an entry for main/binary-PPC/Packages
<FailBit_> Machine partitioned, debootstrap available.
<genii> FailBit: OK, let me look into it. Might be some different --arch spec needed
<genii> FailBit: Try powerpc instead of PPC
<genii> ( but otherwise identical command as before)
<FailBit_> genii: thanks
<FailBit_> working
<genii> Cool.
<genii> FailBit: I'll be around for about another hour today, hopefully we can get you a bootable box by then
<FailBit_> genii: base system installed to /media/ubuntu (/dev/sda2), what next?
<FailBit_> still have apple bootloader
<genii> FailBit: Next thing is to run blkid  and find the UUID for sda2
<FailBit_> It's rather long
<genii> FailBit: Will need this for it's /etc/fstab
<FailBit_> cat >> /etc/fstab # (?)
<genii> FailBit: Please pastebin result of sudo blkid | grep sda2   and I will edit to make fstab you can copy
<FailBit_> isn't there a wgetpaste thingy
<FailBit_> I don't wanna retype that UUID
<h_boyz> i have another question if possible, i cannot adjust my brigthness! Or rather, the display work correctly but the brightness don't change.
<genii> FailBit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo blkid | grep sda2 | pastebinit
<FailBit_> no such package
<FailBit_> crap
 * FailBit_ sshing into computer
<FailBit_> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9274348/
<genii> FailBit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9274356/
<genii> work, afk a couple minutes
<FailBit> genii: entire contents of /media/ubuntu/etc/fstab ?
<genii> FailBit: Where do you have the target mounted right now?
<FailBit> /dev/sda2 -> /media/ubuntu
<genii> Ah, good. Wasn't sure a moment if it's / was ina subdir there
<genii> FailBit: Yes, just copy the pastebin i gave over to that
<valorie> certainly there is such a package
<valorie> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (utopic), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<genii> ( /media/ubuntu/etc/fstab )
<genii> valorie: They perhaps did not yet do an apt-get update from tyhe livecd
<valorie> ah
<austin6598> I'm trying to install Kubuntu off a USB and it gets stuck
<valorie> ah
<genii> FailBit: OK, fstab copied over?
<valorie> did you verify the ISO?
<valorie> seems like there were a lot of imcomplete downloads this time, for some reason
<valorie> I had a couple myself
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<austin6598> I used suse studio ImageWriter
<valorie> you can still verify the image
<valorie> no matter how you wrote it to the USB
<FailBit> genii: hang on
<FailBit> gotta baste a turkey :S
<valorie> or downloaded it originally
<FailBit> *:D
<austin6598> It came straight from kubuntu website
<FailBit_> austin6598: it doesn't matter where it came from, it could still be corrupt
<genii> FailBit: I'll go have a smoke and return :)
<valorie> austin6598: right, and there is lots of places for bits to fall off between the website and you
<valorie> that's one of the reasons I torrent/seed all of them
<valorie> ktorrent always verifies the data
<austin6598> My hash is not on the Ubuntu website
<FailBit> UDP is a strange protocol.
<lisacvuk> hi, can someone help me?
<austin6598> does it matter that I used opensuse terminal not ubuntu
<lisacvuk> i got openGl error on every game
<FailBit_> genii: emplaced line into /etc/fstab
<lisacvuk> for example in minetest, heres my console: lisacvuk@the-core:/media/lisacvuk/baaf8f3b-56ee-41e4-957c-13dc7ce32ad1$ minetest
<lisacvuk> Irrlicht log: Irrlicht Engine version 1.8.1
<lisacvuk> Irrlicht log: Linux 3.16.0-25-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 4 12:05:25 UTC 2014 i686
<lisacvuk> Irrlicht log: Using renderer: OpenGL 2.1
<lisacvuk> Irrlicht log: Gallium 0.4 on i915 (chipset: 945G): Mesa Project
<lisacvuk> Irrlicht log: OpenGL driver version is 1.2 or better.
<unopaste> lisacvuk you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<austin65981> i just googled my hash and if you look on this website i have the same one where is says MD5: http://burnbit.com/torrent/317787/kubuntu_plasma5_14_10_desktop_amd64_iso
<austin65981> i did not download it from their though
<lisacvuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9274500/
<lisacvuk> please
<genii> FailBit: OK, good. Now we need to expand the sources.list there. I'll post one for you in a minute to copy over
<lisacvuk> i recently added updated drivers PPA
<FailBit> genii: plain text please?
<FailBit> http://paste.debian.net
<FailBit> has a plaintext interface not requiring auth
<genii> FailBit: OK.
<FailBit> Typing is hard work, especially when you only have a text console.
<genii> FailBit: http://paste.debian.net/133870/
<FailBit> FailBit_: http://paste.debian.net/plain/133870
<FailBit_> genii: done
<FailBit_> curl X > /media/ubuntu/etc/apt/sources.list
<FailBit_> genii: now chroot in and update sources?
<genii> FailBit: Good :)  Now, bindmount /dev /proc and /sys into the same dirs on the mount, and chroot there. eg:  sudo mount -o bind /dev /media/ubuntu/dev    ....for all three of those
<genii> FailBit: Do the bindmounts first :)
<FailBit_> filesystems bound, chrooted in
<genii> FailBit: adduser new-name-here sudo
<FailBit_> > adduser: The user `liam' does not exist.
<FailBit_> passwd: user 'liam' does not exist
<austin65981> ok i redownloaded the iso and got the same hash
<austin65981> what else could be wrong?
<genii> FailBit: Try instead then: useradd liam && usermod -aG sudo
<genii> FailBit: sorry, syntax prob.
<genii> FailBit: usermod -aG sudo liam
<FailBit_> usermod -aG sudo liam
<FailBit_> right
<genii> Hehe, yes
<FailBit_> I'm no Linux amateur. :)
<FailBit_> genii: mkay, login works (i set myself a password)
<genii> FailBit: Good. Now you can add some nameserver entries to /etc/resolv.conf    ( google's for instance at 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4)
<genii> FailBit: After that, apt-get update
<genii> work, afk
<FailBit_> genii: that doesn't seem to be necessary (resolvconf entries)
<FailBit_> updated sources.
<austin65981> can i use suse studio imagewriter to put kubuntu install on a usb?
<genii> FailBit: install package grub2 and linux-image-generic
<FailBit_> E: Unable to locate package linux-image-generic
<genii> FailBit: What does: ls /vm*    say?
<genii> ( ideally vmlinuz there)
<FailBit_> ls: cannot access /vm*: No such file or directory
<genii> OK, have to interrogate the bot a minute now :)
<FailBit_> (note: I haven't installed grub2 yet)
<genii> FailBit: Try grub2 and see if it automatically puts it there
<FailBit_> ls: cannot access /vm*: No such file or directory
<austin65981> can anyone help me?
<genii> !info grub2:powerpc trusty
<ubottu> Package grub2powerpc does not exist in trusty
 * genii smacks the bot
<genii> FailBit: I have to go do the lockdown routine here at work, will be back in 5-7 minutes
<FailBit> ok
<genii> FailBit: Back. When you installed grub2 did it run grub-install ?
<FailBit> No.
<genii> FailBit: I would suggest to run it now then, to sda
<FailBit_> grub-install //dev/sda
<FailBit_> oops
<FailBit_> grub-install /dev/sda
<genii> Yup.
 * genii makes more coffee and keeps an eye on the clock
<genii> I have to go pay some bills before the places close in about an hour
<FailBit_> grub-install: error: the chosen partition is not a PReP partition.
<FailBit_> odd
<genii> I've not seen that one before
<genii> FailBit: Try without the sda
<FailBit_> just `grub-install`?
<genii> Yes :)
<FailBit_> Installation finished. No error reported.
<genii> OK.
<genii> FailBit: Now update-grub    and after update-initramfs -u
<genii> Oh, wait, not initramfs, chroot kernel.
<genii> Tired, sorry
<genii> FailBit: Did update-grub run OK ?
<FailBit_> yes, it did
<FailBit_> it did not find a bootable linux partition
<FailBit_> just Mac OS X on /dev/sda3
<genii> Bah.
<genii> FailBit: Need to install some kernel. If no linux-image-generic ... does apt-cache search linux-image    ...have any result?
<FailBit_> tons
<FailBit_> I want 3.13.0 kernel r40?
<genii> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.25.26 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<FailBit_> that's for unicorn
<FailBit_> what's for trusty?
<genii> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.40.47 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<genii> Yeah looks like 40
<FailBit_> linux-image-3.13.0-40-powerpc
<genii> FailBit: Good :)
<genii> FailBit: After that should see the /vmlinuz and update-grub should be able to see it
<FailBit_> genii: I'm looking up whether I need the e500mc or smp variant
<FailBit_> I think I need the smp variant
<FailBit_> `arch` == ppc64
<FailBit_> so
<FailBit_> linux-image-3.13.0-40-powerpc64-smp
<FailBit_> genii: It wants to install yaboot over gruv
<FailBit_> *grub
<FailBit_> nvm, it set up yaboot but did not write yaboot as bootloader
<FailBit_> update-grub ran again, found linux
<FailBit_> should I reboot?
<genii> Yep
<genii> FailBit: Should have now a minimal CLI Trusty there
 * genii goes and grabs a coffee
<genii> Hm, I see now they installed a 64bit PPC kernel. Dunno if it's gonna work
<FailBit> The G5 is 64-bit
<FailBit> and it did not boot into grub, no.
<genii> FailBit: Yes, but when we did debootstrap then we could have used ppc64el , I believe
<FailBit> I will install a 32bit ppc kernel
<genii> Although, I am not overly certain on this, don't normally work with these platforms :)
<austin65981> can i use suse studio imagewriter to put kubuntu install on a usb?
<archetech2> sudo kf5-config --version    gives   ...
<archetech2> QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'
<archetech2> after update from unstable
<FailBit> installing ppc32 kernel
<genii> FailBit: OK. I have to leave in about 15 minutes
<FailBit> genii: it skipped any trace of grub and booted straight to osx again
<genii> FailBit: Meh :-/
<FailBit> Maybe yaboot is necessary, idk
<genii> FailBit: I'll be back in tomorrow 9-5 EDT and we can continue, unless another takes it up. Might want to try #ubuntu-powerpc but there is like 12 people usually in there
<FailBit> Ok, thanks for the help genii !
<genii> FailBit: You're welcome, although I wish we could have gotten further :)
<FailBit> I think I'm almost there :)
<austin6598> this is what i get when i boot to kubuntu isntallation usb: http://susepaste.org/67705808
<austin6598> http://susepaste.org/54894952
<austin6598> this is what i get when i boot to kubuntu installation usb: http://susepaste.org/54894952
<buriedalive> austin6598 wrong way
<buriedalive> austin6598 use better linux slax for usb
<buriedalive> it is utopia
<buriedalive> kubuntu on the usb
<austin6598> this: http://www.slax.org
<buriedalive> yes? got it
<austin6598> im looking to install it on my pc, and it needs to be compatible with regular kubuntu packages
<buriedalive> wait plz
<buriedalive> try http://slax.org.ru/get.html
<buriedalive> resolve to english?
<bazhang> buriedalive, slax is not on topic here
<austin6598> what is slax based off?
<bazhang> lets stick to kubuntu
<buriedalive> bazhang ok
<bazhang> austin6598, buriedalive feel free to discuss it in #kubuntu-offtopic
<austin6598> this is what i get when i boot to kubuntu installation usb: http://susepaste.org/54894952
<austin6598> help me!!!!!!!!!!!
<austin6598> bazhang so you only respond when we talk offtopic
<buriedalive> austin6598 see me?
<buriedalive> austin6598 go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<buriedalive> austin6598 based on slackware, de - kde for usb special
#kubuntu 2014-11-28
<FailBit> Hi
<FailBit> I'm having an fstab problem
<FailBit> Oops — hold on a few minutes, phone call.
<FailBit> Dang.
<FailBit> Ok
<FailBit> fstab problem.
<FailBit> https://i.imgur.com/GJ6HclE.jpg
<FailBit> I can boot from livecd and chroot into the target partition
<FailBit> ...
<FailBit> is it fstab?
<FailBit> or a kernel problem?
<FailBit> Or is it something else?
<SonikkuAmerica> FailBit: My guess is your UUID is wrong in /etc/fstab ... you should check it with [ sudo blkid $DISKLOCATION ]
<SonikkuAmerica> Where $DISKLOCATION is the partition that your system is installed on
<FailBit> SonikkuAmerica: checking
<FailBit> SonikkuAmerica: https://i.imgur.com/TKTEmXf.jpg
<SonikkuAmerica> FailBit: I will assume this is a BIOS system (i.e. no UEFI) and no swap space?
<FailBit> It's a PowerMac G5
<FailBit> No swap space, no
<FailBit> The first partition is Apple reserved partition map, second is yaboot
<FailBit> third is ubuntu and fourth is OS X 10.4 "Tiger"
<FailBit> Rest is unallocated
<FailBit> any idea ?
<FailBit> It looks to me like the kernel isn't reading the drive properly
<FailBit> if all those UUID blocks are nul
<FailBit> Not sure what "unknown-block(0,0)" is signifying
<SonikkuAmerica> FailBit: Good question. Maybe try in #ubuntu ... #kubuntu usually handles KDE-in-Kubuntu specific stuff
<FailBit> I'm looking in ##linux
<waressearcher2> where  is all kde sounds kept ? /usr/share ? can you say particular directory ?
<velhop4> I can't connet to the Internet in my kubuntu system. But when I install a live cd, everything works fine!
<velhop4> anyone can help me reestablish connection? thank you in advance
<canid> anyone here good with bash scripting? I have what should be a simple question but I'm struggling to find the answer
<selby> canid: yes?
<selby> just asking the question is usually the best strategy
<selby> but no one seems to talk in here anyway
<kshitij8_> Hi, I'm having some trouble with zlib. A build I'm doing is apparently not able to find the .so file and gives the following message: http://paste.kde.org/piytn2vel Is there something I can do to ensure the .so is able to locate the library (if that is the issue)
<kshitij8_> BTW I'm on Kubuntu 14.10 amd64 and building (trying to) kdesrc-build
<soee> good morning
<jcrb> b	hi, is there a way to get an application launcher which lists all installed programs alphabetically?
<sheytan> Guys! I need some help
<sheytan> Just fresh installed 14.10 plasma4 and when try to change KDE language, there's only english listed
<sheytan> same for installing mpeg for amarok, i hit the 'find' button and get an error that no plugins were found
<sheytan> Maybe there's a ppa missing?
<sheytan> Riddell: do you know something about that?
<Riddell> sheytan: run  sudo apt update ?
<sheytan> Riddell:  i did
<sheytan> the problem may be, that i didn't have network when installing kubuntu
<sheytan> but this shoulnd't
<Riddell> sheytan: right and  apt update should fix that no?
<sheytan> Riddell: it did not. I even enabled the Partners PPA
<Riddell> sheytan: can you install  language-pack-kde-de ?
<sheytan> Riddell: well i need pl, but ill try
<Riddell> just wondering if you can install any
<sheytan> just one second
<sheytan> Riddell: it installed
<soee> Riddell: i think he talks about Available Language slist so its not about single langpack but some meta package that holdes all available maybe ?
<sheytan> yeah, plus i said, i can't install plugins for amarok
<sheytan> running k3b or dragon player doesn't make the popup with plugins to install
<sheytan> I can't install adidional wallpapers or screensavers too
<soee> :)
<soee> fresh  install ?
<sheytan> yes, that's why im wondering what's goin on
<sheytan> ok, now it works
<sheytan> phi, why :D
<soee> well Kubuntu is a magic :)
<soee> worth installing: kubuntu-restricted-extras if you dont have it yet
<sheytan> indeed
<sheytan> well it started workng after i hit the 'install default wallpapers' button
<sheytan> will see in a minute if amarok mpeg works too now
<soee> if locales ar emissing etc. you should have notification on systray that they are available
<soee> and butoon under to install them etc.
<sheytan> I know, i have installed kubuntu like few hundret times
<sheytan> that's why i'm wondering why this time it wasn't working
<soee> ah ok :)
<soee> i think iv seen you on #ubuntu-pl
<soee> so i though you dont use kde / used before
<sheytan> soee: i think i've never been there :D
<sheytan> ps: amarok works now, too
<soee> eee, i know this nick somehow :) maybe from g+ or something dunno
<sheytan> i've had a blog about kubuntu and kde :)
<soee> ha! :D
<sheytan> and once upon a time, i used to help by stuff
<sheytan> now doesn't have that much time :(
<Nexia> hi!, I need help with an install error I'm getting after re-installing 14.10 (leaving the /home partition intact I believe) on booting. http://pastebin.com/9dEPEPmt (manually typed)
<Nexia> I basically had 14.04 LTS, upgraded to 14.10, and after a while with plasma 5 and its bugs and things, it wouldn't load from SDDM login manager, that's when I decided I wanted to re-install again, but keep my /home.
<Nexia> so today I got out my 14.10 live USB and decided to try, but after formatting the partition I believed was / and setting it to the right mount point, I got that error on reboot after the installation process.
<leo___> приве
<leo___> есть кто?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Nexia> hi
 * Nexia still waiting for help :p
<soee> Nexia: whats wrong ?
<Nexia> <Nexia> hi!, I need help with an install error I'm getting after re-installing 14.10 (leaving the /home partition intact I believe) on booting. http://pastebin.com/9dEPEPmt (manually typed)
<Nexia> <Nexia> I basically had 14.04 LTS, upgraded to 14.10, and after a while with plasma 5 and its bugs and things, it wouldn't load from SDDM login manager, that's when I decided I wanted to re-install again, but keep my /home.
<Nexia> <Nexia> so today I got out my 14.10 live USB and decided to try, but after formatting the partition I believed was / and setting it to the right mount point, I got that error on reboot after the installation process.
<Nexia> ^
<Cenbe> Where is the best place to file bugs against Kubuntu Plasma 5 tech preview?
<soee> bugs.kde.org
<Cenbe> thanx
<kc9tux> I am running 14.10 I installed plasma 5 having some printing issues and gui freezing any ideads
<andreas__> i never use irc before
<soee> welcome than ;)
<Konwhald> hello there ! i need some help on a persistant and very annoying bug, could someone please help ?
<Konwhald> notifications displays as random horrible gray boxes, and not integrated in plasma, from the notification widget
<Konwhald> notification widget should normally handle applications notifications, it does not
<Konwhald> also notifications from notify-send doesn't works at all
<Konwhald> after some search it looks like there is some shit with dbus
<Konwhald> does anybody here have an idea ?
<kavaco> hi
<kavaco> i need halp here... :D
<soee_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kavaco> on Ubuntu, i conect the headset(phone + mic), and ubuntu ask me: Headset, Phone, Mic...
<kavaco> soee_: sorry, I was typing the question.
<kavaco> and the Kubuntu dont ask me, and the mic off the headset dont work
<kavaco> off = of
<kavaco> how to do?
<rom1504> configure the audio
<kavaco> how?
<rom1504> right click on the audio thing in the corner
<rom1504> or go to the settings
<kavaco> unsigned
<kavaco> have the option there, but no signal
<ubuntuaddicted> can anyone please help me with adding a custom action to kde/dolphin. i can get it to show up. here's my mediainfo.desktop file https://clbin.com/p9Tlb
<Konwhald> hi there, i don't remember who tried to help me, i found a solution for my grey ugly notification problem
<Konwhald> if anyone has the same problem and notifications are checked, be sure to purge plasma active stuff. I tried it, and even once removed some leftover files mess up some parts of the system
<BluesKaj> Konwhald, plasma 4 or 5?
<Konwhald> plasma 4
<Konwhald> the problem ocurred with the kde version shipped with Kubuntu 14.04 and the PPA
<Konwhald> it's all plasma active's fault
<BluesKaj> which ppa ?
<Konwhald> kubuntu backports for Trusty
<Konwhald> just for information, purging plasma-active lead to fix a bug i had with activities : The activity widget only displayed a black rectangle before
<Konwhald> stay the hell away of this package : Not only it doesn't works, but it breaks the standard KDE experience
<kbuser> cannot install stuff with apt-get: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kbuser> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<BluesKaj> Konwhald, that's odd because i had the backports enabled when i ran 14.04 and didn't have any problems that you describe.
<Konwhald> BluesKaj: have you tried plasma active ?
<BluesKaj> no but this is the first I've heard of that
<goodtime> uhhgt ohh
<goodtime> im jammin up here from ime to time
<goodtime> time*
<goodtime> freezed up 2 times now
#kubuntu 2014-11-29
<ubuntuaddicted> is anyone familiar with KDE service menu's? i can't get mediainfo to work and i'm not sure why. here's the mediainfo.desktop file stored in ~/.kde4/share/kde4/services/ https://clbin.com/iBggk
<dougl> I lost my desktop pane on my kubuntu 14.04 how can I get it back?
<SonikkuAmerica> dougl: Right-click on the desktop (or click on the little tab in the top right corner), hit "Add Panel," then either "Default Panel" (the standard layout from when you installed Kubuntu) or "Empty Panel" (a blank panel)
<dougl> SonikkuAmerica, thnjkas
<SonikkuAmerica> dougl: All set?
<dougl> SonikkuAmerica, dunno have to re boot = brb
<dougl> nope dis not work SonikkuAmerica
<dougl> did
<dougl> but I am oin  linux kubuntu now if you could help I'd appreceiate it SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, what are you talking about when you say the "desktop pane" is gone?
<SonikkuAmerica> dougl: ^
<dougl> wheere my shortcuts are your instruction did a task bar
<dougl> wheere my shortcuts are, your instruction did a task bar SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> Shortcuts to where? Did you have then on the "task bar," on the desktop...?
<dougl> the pane on the desktop
<dougl> ff steam gimp kden live etc
<ubuntuaddicted> is anyone familiar with KDE service menu's? i can't get mediainfo to work and i'm not sure why. here's the mediainfo.desktop file stored in ~/.kde4/share/kde4/services/ https://clbin.com/iBggk
<SonikkuAmerica> dougl: What does it look like?
<dougl> SonikkuAmerica, well now it looks invisible - lol but when it was there it was a window with all my shortscuts in it ... sec
<dougl> SonikkuAmerica, well now it looks invisible - lol but when it was there it was a window with all my shortscuts in it ... sec - it had the icons and shortcuts for the contents of ~/Desktop?
<SonikkuAmerica> dougl: Oh, that. That's the Folder View Widget. Just re-add it to your desktop by clicking the tab at the top-right corner, then hit Add Widgets and search for "Folder View"
<ubuntuaddicted> is anyone familiar with KDE service menu's? i can't get mediainfo to work and i'm not sure why. here's the mediainfo.desktop file stored in ~/.kde4/share/kde4/services/ https://clbin.com/iBggk
<dougl> SonikkuAmerica, thats it - thanks friend!
<odsent> Is it unhealthy to masturbate to your parents moans and groans while they are having sex?
<dougl> odsent, you twisted wierdo this is PG channel and if you need to do that do it in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Guest16313> hello?
<Guest16313> I have a problem, I"m on a live disk using partition manager
<Guest16313> I have an 80 G hard drive with /dev/sda1 - 3.05 G and 15.58 G unallocated , also /dev/sda3 - 55.90 G I want to take the free 15.58 G and give it to /dev/sda3
<Guest16313> how can I do that?
<cpined> hello
<cpined> I'm on parted manager on a live disk, I had 3 partitions.  I deleted one and what the free space to grow an existing partition but that is not possible.
<Crazy_Atheist> how would I check/upgrade my opengl
<Urbz> o/
<AcidRain_> can anyone help me with a bluetooth soundbar issue?
<kbuser> in kubuntu 14.10 how can i change 12h clock to 24h clock?
<FuriousAngel> #kodi
<zainnuri> hi
<maysara> Hi, I noticed that I've two processes of everything after startup like 2 "plasma-desktop" processes running so is krunner, kwin, etc...
<maysara> This is consuming twice RAM size more than normal. So what is the solution for this?
<goodtime> maysara: there might be some effect in your setting going on there
<maysara> goodtime: how can I figure out that effect to disable it?
<goodtime> maysara:  go into system settings/desktop effects and select all effects
<goodtime> then you will be ok to diable from there
<goodtime> disable*
<maysara> goodtime: ok
<maysara> goodtime: I disabled all the effects then restarted the session but nothing changed.
<goodtime> and your not overclocking right now?
<goodtime> maybe reboot now idk
<giuseppe_> buonasera
<AcidRain_> i fell asleep last night trying to get my current bluetooth device to send audio to the soundbar with no luck. i have to assume its the bluetooth dongle. anyone who has a works-out-the-box bluetooth name brand i can go buy please tell me (the one i used was insignia. ubuntu failed to detect it. after i forced it to detect it, it refused to detect the dongle as a valid audio output after Audio Sink connection was made)
<AcidRain_> can a nyone help me?
<dougl> Acidtwa
<dougl> AcidRain_, yes
<dougl> io gear dongle works out of the box and I have and ASUS dongle that I keep tabs on so that prolly works out of the box too.
<AcidRain_> yes what? u know of a out the box working dongle?
<dougl> yes
<AcidRain_> IO gear is what i need then
<AcidRain_> :D
<dougl> yes
<AcidRain_> bro. im suffering here
<AcidRain_> this thing is about to enrage me
<dougl> I know
<AcidRain_> been 12hrs on this 1 issue
<AcidRain_> pulseaudio is not detecting the bluetooth device :/
<dougl> sec I will double check - please wait
<AcidRain_> and its connected, paired, trusted, audio sink'ed
<dougl> AcidRain_, you gonna wait for me I will boot into 14.04 and verify for sure...
<AcidRain_> cool thx bro
<AcidRain_> ill wait
<dougl> I would much rather help and make a friend the mis lead abd frustrate one
<dougl> brb
<AcidRain_> what u got for me? :D
<dougl> AciDRai\
 * AcidRain_ waiting
<dougl> AcidRain_, IO gear...
<AcidRain_> and you are using a sound bar?
<dougl> kubuntu. soundbar?
<dougl> sorry
<AcidRain_> yeah. is the bluetooth device connecting to a soundbar?
<dougl> I thot you want... it connects to my headphones/keyboards/devices
<AcidRain_> hmmm. i guess headphones is the same thing rly
<dougl> you wanted a bluetooth dongle to work out of the box wqith kubuntu?
<dougl> sec
<AcidRain_> yeah nah ur good bro thx
<AcidRain_> ill go buy an IO Gear as last hope.
<AcidRain_> they sell that at walmart?
<dougl> drbtn200 sony headphones sound great after config'd (prefer source and set to hi fi) and no staples stocks them
<dougl> oh yeha it will work on osx too
<dougl> oob
<dougl> the asus is for a ps3 controller on a win pc = my sons department
<dougl> staples is an office supply chain in canada
<AcidRain> Doug?
<AcidRain> dougl: sup
<AcidRain> There isn't a staples in my city
<AcidRain> Best buy only has insignia bt singles
<AcidRain> Walmart has none
<AcidRain> Whereelse should I look?
<yofel> AcidRain: This is the support channel, offtopic chat in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<AcidRain> This is very on topic and directly relates to kubuntu
<yofel> if I misunderstood I'm sorry ^^
<Roey> hi all.  Hey why do I get this in Gwenview? "The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly"
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<dougl> where are you AcidRain_ ?
<yago> does anyone have a laptop with a resolution 3200X1800?
<BluesKaj_> that would make everything ridiculously small yago
<dougl> Hey BluesKaj_ missed you this am...
<yago> yes, I know, I have a new laptop and it is a big problem using KDE....
<BluesKaj_> Hi dougl , yeah slept in after a late jam last night
<BluesKaj_> reduce your resolution to a managable size
<BluesKaj_> yago,^
<dougl> k - as long as it was self inflicted did not know if weather fade or what
<dougl> oops
<yago> yes, but some aplications do not show a correct aspect ( a nice aspect)
<BluesKaj_> yago, system settings>display and monitor, click on the icon on the far right in the display configuration, and choose one with same ratio as 3200x1800
<BluesKaj_> or 16x9
<BluesKaj_> even 18x10 won't be noticably stretched
<BluesKaj_> ererr 16x10
<BluesKaj_> yago, also it seems you have a fancier than normal gpu , perhaps there are some aspect ratio options in it's settings if available
<yago> yes, well, I have not experience about fix kde issues, but I do not like gnome
<BluesKaj_> yago, which graphics gpu ? in the terminal, lspci |grep VGA
<yago> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<BluesKaj_> yago, what are you trying to configure on your desktop ?
<yago> plasma and icons
<BluesKaj_> system settings> application appearance you can set the dpi higher for larger fonts and icons in the fonts section
<BluesKaj_> yago same for icons in the icons advanced tab
<AcidRain_> bluetooth just dont work on linux
<AcidRain_> with soundbar
<BluesKaj_> which linux, AcidRain_?
<AcidRain_> ubuntu/kubuntu
<AcidRain_> pulseaudio and alsa refuse to detect the soundbar as a sound card
<AcidRain_> because im so angry at this soundbar/targus and insignia bluetooth dongles/linux machine/pulseaudio, alsa, im about to use it all for target practice. as i have given up hope in 2014 to simply just play sound
<BluesKaj_> AcidRain_, what is targus soundbar, a usb device ?
<rom1504> when I click on the network icon in kubuntu no wifi are displayed, but the wifi is working, and when I click on it and get in the "connection editor", the wifi connection are there
<rom1504> it didn't do that before, just happened, any way to fix it ? (already tried reboot)
<odsent> wARNING! aNYONE THINKING OF GETTING THEIR CAT DECLAWD NEEDS TO DO THEIR RESEARCH FIRST! FIND OUT THE FACTS FROM VET TEXT BOOK, EXACTLY WHAT HAPPENS!!  i GARUNTEE YOU WILL NOT EVEN THINK TWICE ABOUT EVER MAKING YOUR POOR KITTY GO THROUGH THAT HELL! LITTERALY!  iT IS SOOO HORRID THAT IT IS ABSOLUTELY ILLEGAL  IN CALIFORNIA, & MOST STATES IN OUR COUNTRY! iT IS SO TERRIBLE IT SHOULD BE ILLEGAL IN ALL THE STATES!  CATS CLAWS ARE NOT AT ALL
<odsent> LIKE A HUMANS NAIL!  IT IS ABSOLUTELY THE EQUIVALENT OF GETTING YOUR ENTIRE FINGER AMPUTATED AFTE THE MAIN MIDDLE KNUCKLE!
<odsent> ~!!***DECLAWING IS AN AMPUTATION OF THE CATS BONE, LIGAMENTS, TENDONS, NERVES! THEY AMPUTATE THE BONE JOINT, LIGAMENT TENDONS,THE BONE NERVE, JOINT CAPSULE, COLLATERAL LIGAMENTS, EXTENSOR & FLEXOR TENDONS ARE ALL AMPUTATED!!!!  IT IS NO MINOR SURGERY LIKE YOUR VET OR THEIR STAFF MAY HAVE MISINFORMED YOU! iT IS FACT, A VERY MAJOR, DANGEROUS, PAINFUL,AND DAMAGING TO YOUR CATS HEALTH, WELL BEING, MENTAL STATE, EMOTIONAL STATE!   THEY DO
<odsent> NOT LET OWNERS SEE THEIR CAT TOO SOON AFTER SURGERY BC WHEN CAT WAKES UP FROM AMPUTATION, ITS FREAKING OUT SO BAD IN THEIR CAGES THEY ARE PUT IN ITS GOING NUTS, BOUNCING OFF THE WALLS THINKING WHERE DID THE TOP HALF OF ALL MY TOES GO!!!????  SORRY TO BE SO GRUESOME BUT THIS IS HOW IT IS! GO RESEARCH!  IT IS INHUMANE! WHY WOULD IT BE ILEGAL IN MOST STATES??  VETS TRY AND RATIONALIZE BC THE CLAW IS SO CLOSELY CONNECTED INTO THE BONE &
<odsent> JOINT, THE ONLY WAY A "DECLAWING CAN BE DONE IS TO MAKE AN ENTIRE AMPUTATION OF ALL THE LISTED ABOVE! THAT IS 10 SEPERATE AMPUTATIONS! 10 ON EACH TOE, WHICH 5 TOES ON EACH PAW, SO TOTAL THAT IS 100 AMPUTATIONS TOTAL WHEN THEY "DECLAW" A CAT!
<odsent> ~NOT TO MENTION THAT IN ORDER FOR A CAT TO DISTRIBUTE ITS WEIGHT CORRECTLY IT NEEDS THE END OF EACH TOE (THEIR "CLAWS") ALSO IN ORDER TO STRETCH THEIR BACK, SHOULDERS, LEG MUSCLES,AND IN ORDER TO EVEN EXCERSIZE, THEY MUST DIG THEIR CLAWS INTO THE GROUND(CARPET,ETC.) & PULL BACK AGAINST THEIR OWN "CLAWHOLD".
<odsent> `*** UNLIKE MOST MAMMALS, CATS WALK ON THEIR TOES!!! (THE PART THEY AMPUTATE WHEN YOUR CAT IS "DECLAWED"!) REMOVAL DRASTICALY ALTERS EVERYTHING FROM ALIGNMENT, WEIGHT DTISTRIBUTION, BALANCE, ABILITY TO STRETCH, ABILITY TO EXCERSIZE, ABILITY TO LAND ON THEIR FEET< AND YES THEIR ABILITY TO DEFEND THEMSELVES, ALSO THEIR MINDSET & EMOTIONAL STATE IN WHICH A CAT IS A CAT BC OF ITS CLAWS, YOU TAKE THAT AWAY FROM THEM, YOU TAKE THEIR NATURAL
<odsent> IDENTITY AWAY FROM THEM.  THEY WILL WITHOUT A DDOUBT HAVE BACK PAIN, POSSIBLY AS WELL AS BACK PAIN, SHOULDER PAIN, LEGS, MUSCLES, ETC...  RECOVERY IS A LONG PROCESS & EVEN THOUGH SOME SAY THEIR CAT RECOVERED JUST FINE! NO PROBLEMS WHATSOEVER, ANIMALS HIDE PAIN & DISCOMFORT & THEY HIDE IT VERY WELL! IT IS A MUST, A SURVIVAL METHOD, EVEN IF THEY DONT NEED THIS SURVIVAL METHOD ANYMORE BC THEIR TAKEN CARE OF, THEY STILL HAVE IT IN THEM
<odsent> AND THEY WILL & DO HIDE ALL PAIN. NOT TO MENTION THE LONG TERM EFFECTS THAT IT DOES TO YOUR POOR CAT!  THERE ARE MANY AWFUL COMPLIACTIONS THAT CAN ARISE TOO THAT I DIDNT EVEN MENTION! INHUMANE
<bprompt> wth?
<BluesKaj_> someone on a mission
<Ian__> Hi.Ive just installed kubuntu 14.10, but when I boot up.all I get is a black screen, any hekp here would be great :)
<Ian__> brb
<Ian__> Hi.Ive just installed kubuntu 14.10, but when I boot up.all I get is a black screen, any hekp here would be great :)
<alket> Ian__: just blank screen ? no errors or something ?
<Ian__> alket, no errors at all.install worked fine after using the nomodeset instruction, Im using an nvidia 9500gt card, and i has worked fine with the other distros I am using (4spare hds, 4 x distro)
<Ian__> >>>but I just get 2 coloured lines accross the screen!
<alket> Ian__: does Ctrl + Alt + F11 open CLI
<Ian__> alket, I an try that..let me get on the tablet, so I can carry on while I try some things you suggest
<skierpage> hey, I googled "Download Kubuntu", went to http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download-lts, clicked BitTorrent "Desktop CD, 64bit", and that took me to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/kubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent which is a 404
<skierpage> Besides I don't want LTS.
<skierpage> and isn't 14.04 the latest LTS?  This page seems very obsolete
<skierpage> The actual Download page is http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu, getkubuntu/download-lts is obsolete and should be removed
<skierpage> where do I file bugs against Kubuntu.org website?
<skierpage> answer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/
#kubuntu 2014-11-30
<skierpage> I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1397612  You're welcome
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1397612 in Kubuntu Website ""Download Kubuntu" results in obsolete getkubuntu/download-lts page on website" [Undecided,New]
<tompolo77> hello
<Porkman> hohum
<takemori> can anyone tell me how to create an iso image from a usb? I have Windows installation on a usb (via official windows tool) which i made a while back. I'd like to take that usb and create an iso from it (to save bandwidth from having to download the iso again)
<takemori> sorry, back now
<linuxguy> takemori..........try livelinux, google it first though :)
<takemori> ok
<linuxguy> takemori: its livelinuxusb.com
<linuxguy> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<waressearcher2> can someone tell me what is that rectangle at the top left corner of every window in kde http://image.bayimg.com/1e7298758d821a677ba398e162664fbacd195913.jpg ?
<waressearcher2> that button to be precise, what it activates ?
<keyonce04> hello
<jdwwatts> i ansatlled wine and cant get rid of it
<jdwwatts> installed
<jdwwatts> version 14.10 plasma 4
<FreeFog> Hi sorry to barge in, I'm setting up a Virtual Machine on VirtualBox, the plan is to install a Windows 7 OS in two virtual disks / partitions that at the same time are visible by the host OS, Ubuntu / Kubuntu, so that a Cloud service running in the host syncs the state of the VM machine. The quest is how do u recommend me to set up the LVM vollumes? I'm trying to grant Raw Acess to the partitions
<FreeFog> rather than the disks, should I try kpartx? I listen to any sugestions
<FreeFog> vgTHAYA ; lvBoot ; lvC
<teto> dragon
<oem> hello
<oem> one question ?
<oem> please
<valorie> oem: ask your question
<valorie> no need to ask to ask
<valorie> we're here to help
<oem> valorie
<valorie> yes?
<oem> My question is this, and I Kubunt plasma.
<oem> in wifi connections there is a counter MB, makes hours ago I could reset it, but not now remember how I did.
<valorie> oem: kubuntu 14.04, or 14.10
<oem> plasma 4
<valorie> ok, that's the plasma version
<valorie> how old is your Kubuntu install?
<valorie> 14.10 just came out
<valorie> 14.04 is about 8 months old
<oem> 1 day
<valorie> and still, the version makes a difference
<oem> 14.04
<valorie> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<valorie> oops, ok
<valorie> hmmm, I had no problems with wifi in 15.04
<valorie> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valorie> oem: ^^^
<valorie> I hope that helps
<oem> yes
<oem> I do not understand or have not found anything related, what I say is that the wifi connection there is a counter MB downloaded, and not as I have done, but if I remember did with right click.
<valorie> i'm not sure what you mean about "counter MB"
<oem> When selecting the wireless network to which these connected a bar graph ke takes time and below the graph goes the information received and sent MB unfolds.
<valorie> oh right, now I remember that
<oem> http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/instantanea1-1165798.png
<oem> link image
<valorie> right-clicking should give you a context menu
<valorie> oh, on that one it is the little wrench on the top-right
<valorie> corner
<oem> ??
<oem> only counter
<valorie> I see the wrench at the top, in the corner
<oem> But the key leads me to the advanced options, and I do not remember reset from there or have gone there
<valorie> oem: you might have to remove the wifi you are using, and re-add it
<valorie> perhaps something changed
<oem> ok
<oem> come back
<politsd> k
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<roko> 2
<RHGEFWJMGREKF> i will fuck your shit so hard you shit out of your shit
<RHGEFWJMGREKF> you peice of shit fuck ass hole cunt
<RHGEFWJMGREKF> fuck you shit so hard you die of hacks
<RHGEFWJMGREKF> fucking windows so bad it will be your new system
<RHGEFWJMGREKF> for shit is the real to be on god
<RHGEFWJMGREKF> son of a god on the beach of a sn
<RHGEFWJMGREKF> sons of a beaches behind a shed
<RHGEFWJMGREKF> living on a prayer since jovi
<RHGEFWJMGREKF> to be with you is living
<RHGEFWJMGREKF> fucking the shit in life is
<RHGEFWJMGREKF> sheat of a bed cleaned room
<RHGEFWJMGREKF> optimal customisation of a process life
<RHGEFWJMGREKF> the ultimatum given to a car
<RHGEFWJMGREKF> shit anal fuck by a dog
<RHGEFWJMGREKF> if.(exception(END).
<benjain> maybe someone want to try out my application and give some feedback if it runs on a specific distribution? https://bitbucket.org/bitbatzen/netvisix
<benjain> ....kubuntu 14.04, 14.10 etc.
<zewm> Hello. I've just installed Kubuntu last night and the only issue I'm having is that youtube videos fail to load. I have to refresh the page 2-3 times before it actually loads. It usually gets stuck at 0:05 on every video. Any advice? It's the same in Chrome and Firefox. I'm using Kubuntu 14.10 64bit.
<zewm> I've tried disabling IPV6, disabling hardware acceleration and restarting my modem to no avail. Videos load fine on other devices.
<zewm> Can't seem to find anything on forums about it :(
<ablyss> zewm, what do you see on this page http://www.itma.vt.edu/tech/shockwave.htm
<zewm> checking
<zewm> flash animation works, shockwave movie doesn't
<zewm> but I have html5 as my setting in youtube
<ablyss> same here.  Just making sure you understand it's not a adobe related issue.
<zewm> Yea, I'm not sure what it is
<zewm> I had linuxmint installed before with KDE
<zewm> but I formated last night and installed Kubuntu
<zewm> and that's the issue I'm having atm
<zewm> worked fine in mint (as well as on my other devices)
<zewm> I'm sure it's something I'm doing wrong, I'm just trying to figure out how to narrow it down / troubleshoot it
<ablyss> try this video and see https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjdaW5ufzbg&list=RDEjdaW5ufzbg#t=9
<zewm> ablyss: it stops at 5 seconds
<zewm> have to refresh page and then it loads fully
<ablyss> weird
<zewm> Yea, and sometimes my thumbnails don't even load
<zewm> I just get the missing icon
<zewm> and it ran fine in mint, so I know the hardware works
<zewm> I just need to figure out what's causing the hiccups
<zewm> Not to mention it took me like an hour last night during installation to download the language packs
<zewm> and my apt/update manager/synaptic generally only go about 200 kb/s
<zewm> and I'm on a 45mbps connection
<ablyss> create a new user account and give it a try.
<zewm> ablyss: okay, I'll have to give that a shot
<maysara> Hi, I've two startkde processes http://i.imgur.com/Gdvp9PI.png and every time I power the computer on, I find this problem. Is there a solution?
<soee_> maysara: in System Settings chekc you maybe have some extra defined for startup
<maysara> soee_: I removed all startup programs
<zewm__> ablyss: I fixed it. Apparently I did not disable ipv6 properly. I'm edited my /etc/sysctl.conf file and restarted the daemon and my pages/videos load instantly now.
<zewm__> ablyss: just letting you know in case someone else comes in with a similar problem :)
<ablyss> zewm, okay
<skinux> What do I do about this error? : ERROR: The executable env/bin/python could not be run: [Errno 13] Permission denied
<juacom99> Hi, i need some help please, i update to kernel 3.13.0-35-generic  and now i can't see my wlan intface. but on lspci it appear that the  kubuntu detect the hardware
<juacom99> i try to  load some modules i found in gogole but nothing seems to work
<linuxguy> Hi......I think I am having issues with my nvidia 9500gt card and a kubuntu (booting to a black screen)............if I change the card to another nvidia (nvidia 210), will kubuntu still do the same thing?
<soee_> linuxguy: what Kubnutu version ? what drivers version ? Noveau or restricted ?
<linuxguy> soee_: its latest kubuntu 14.10, i installed the recommended drivers from the additional drivers list
<soee_> what login manager are you using ?
<linuxguy> soee_: I cant log in......all I see is a black screem
<soee_> linuxguy: do you have access to command line ?
<linuxguy> soee_: yes but its hard to do pressing a few buttons as soon I see the pcs boot screen finish
<linuxguy> BBL.........  soee_ thanks........wont be long
<juacom99> Hi, i need some help please, i update to kernel 3.13.0-35-generic  and now i can't see my wlan intface. but on lspci it appear that the  kubuntu detect the hardware
<juacom99> i try to  load some modules i found in gogole but nothing seems to work
<beltorak> hi all; is there a way (by creating a custom package or hook or some exotic hack) that I can replace a package file with one of my own whenever there's an update? I want to replace /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kscreenlocker_greet with a shell script that runs xscreensaver
<juacom99> i'm on kubuntu 14.10
<skinux> Anyone know of any good Document Management System which is freely downloadable, but not web-based?
#kubuntu 2015-11-23
<rackkin> big thumbs up on the new release...just got samba share working with a win 7 machine in less than a minute....way way kewl :-)
<valorie> rackkin: good to hear
<valorie> I've not tried to get my machines < samba > windows machine to work for many a year
<valorie> because every time I got it working, a windows update would kill it
<rackkin> just redid the whole pc....win 7 was buggin....installed win 10 yesterday....nvidia driver failed to install....kubuntu picked it right up though....go figure MS dropped the ball :-)
<rackkin> dual boot win10 and kubuntu
<rackkin> ne good recommendations on video editor like adobe premier for kubuntu?
<valorie> rackkin: Kdenlive gets a lot of good press, even outside of KDE circles
<valorie> no idea if it is like the adobe product you mention, however
<rackkin> valorie: thanx...i'll check it out
<valorie> I've never used it but have met some of the programmers
<valorie> who are awesome
<lolmaus_> Help! My Kubuntu 15.10 logs me out immediately after login! I tried renaming .Xauthority, .bashrc and .bash_profile, it didn't help. And I didn't find and anything suspicious in the logs.
<valorie> lolmaus_: have you tried a new user?
<valorie> it is perhaps something in ~/.local or ~/.config
<hateball> lolmaus_: did you check ~/.xsession-errors
<lolmaus_> hateball: there are lots of various errors. The earliest ones are "cannot connect to X server :0", "Could not connect to display :0" and then "The X11 connection  broke (error 1). Did the X server die?"
<hateball> lolmaus_: What has changed between being able to login, and now?
<hateball> lolmaus_: Changed any GPU drivers or similar?
<lolmaus_> hateball: I don't recall doing anything major. Maybe switched renderer in System Settings between XRender and OpenGL
<lolmaus_> hateball: renaming ~/.config does help
<lolmaus_> But then I lose everything...
<hateball> Yeah, that's not great fun. It has to be in some rc file somewhere, that setting
<hateball> lolmaus_: I dont recall where it is in 15.10, but can you find the file kwinrc ?
<hateball> in 14.04 it is ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<hateball> There you should be able to change the value to Backend=OpenGL, from whatever you have now
<lolmaus> hateball: I resolved by renaming `.config`, logging in, rebooting, renaming `.config` back.
<lolmaus> This makes no sense. :(
<valorie> lolmaus: it really is worthwhile to login from a test user
<lolmaus> valorie: it would work fine, so what? I could also login with main user with `~/.config` renamed, but it doesn't help to identify the source of the problem.
<valorie> then you know it is indeed a config
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Smurphy> Morning girls ...
<juboxi> G'morning and thanks for the awesomest desktop OS
<jubo2> I removed an unnecessary old /-partition and expanded my home partition.
<hateball> :)
<jubo2> Now I get "grub rescue" shell. It compains starts off with saying "error: no such partition"
<jubo2> it wasn't the "bootable"-flagged partition
<jubo2> so I thought it wouldn't matter if I remove it
<hateball> jubo2: are you using UUID in /etc/fstab ?
<jubo2> Halp plos
<jubo2> hateball: I dunno
<jubo2> Should I boot live CD
<hateball> Yes
<jubo2> I boot
<hateball> jubo2: If you were using old way of /dev/sdaX and removed a partition, the numbers will be wrong
<jubo2> hateball: they are wrong
<jubo2> I removed partition #5
<hateball> jubo2: Anyway, look in your /etc/fstab if it is wrong. Find out UUID using blkid, and enter that
<jubo2> hateball so I mount my /-patition temporarily using the LiveCD and do that
<hateball> jubo2: Yes
<jubo2> mounted
<jubo2> hateball: it has UUIDs
<hateball> jubo2: Check that they are correct
<jubo2> I compare the entries with blkid output
<jubo2> hateball: they seem to match
<hateball> !fixgrub |jubo2, suppose you could try to:
<ubottu> jubo2, suppose you could try to:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jubo2> hateball: in the LiveCD ?
<jubo2> 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/' shows only sdb2 and sr0
<jubo2> I follow the instructions to recover the grub
<jubo2> hateball: neither option there worked.. #1 installing the GUI program.. I didn't find it with apt
<KayEss> I've just re-installed my laptop using the latest kubuntu installer and the regional settings are all screwy. I can't work out how to get the keyboard working properly and the time and date to be readable
<jubo2> and #2.. running 'sudo grub-install /dev/XXX' says "Installing for i386-pc platform" followe by "grub-install: error: failed toget canonical path of '/cow'"
<jubo2> canonical path of '/cow' .. I have no clue
<jubo2> I follow instructions to install the GUI program now
<KayEss> What happened to the alternate installers for ubuntu?
<lordievader> jubo2: Did you notify grub of the change?
<jubo2> lordievader: change of what?
<jubo2> now the system is booting to normal OS
<jubo2> Thanks hateball. The graphical grub fixer worked
<lordievader> jubo2: Of the change in partitions.
<jubo2> lordievader: not really
<jubo2> lordievader: how do I do that
<lordievader> I suppose the grub fixer already did it for you.
<jubo2> I change to another irc
<lordievader> Anyhow the likely reason it couldn't boot was that grub was trying to find the old partition.
<jubo2> I recovered 20GB for my /home partition
<jubo2> it will keep me going for a while
<jubo2> really would need to remove /dev/sda1 but I dunno how
<jubo2> coz it is flagged "bootable"
<jubo2> so if I remove it the system will stop booting
<jubo2> I'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MovingLinuxPartition
<jubo2> the instructions are made for Ubuntu
<KayEss> Where are the default regional settings controlled from? I don't mean the per-user ones from the system settings, but the ones used for things like the log in screen?
<lordievader> jubo2: So?
<jubo2> some things in it are GNOME specific?
<lordievader> Quickly looking through it shows me very little Ubuntu specifics. Kubunt and Ubuntu are apart from the DE the same.
<jubo2> I think I want to do this with Gparted instead of hitting myself in the head with 'dd'
<lordievader> Gparted cannot do that. Gparted is a partition manager.
<jubo2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MovingPartition seems to indicate it can
<lordievader> That is moving a partition on the disk, not from disk to another disk.
<jubo2> ok
<jubo2> I need to move also a Windows partition to the new disk
<jubo2> I guess I should just clean my flat untill I find that Kingston-supplied partition moved CD
<jubo2> stupid me to not to put it back to some rational place after using it
 * kubuntu_newbie slaps kubuntu_newbie around a bit with a large fishbot
<olavgg> Hi. What videocard should use for Plasma5? I have a Nvidia 9800GT at the moment, and while it mostly works I have issues when starting/closing full screen applications or when I change the monitor layout
<Smurphy> olavgg: using a regular HD 4000 here _> CPU integrated. Works nice.
<hateball> olavgg: are you using nvidia blob or noeuvaeu ?
<hateball> I can never spell the latter, terrible name.
<Yossarianuk> jubo2: if you want to move your windows partition have you tried clonezilla?
<jubo2> update: found the Kingston provided partition mover and bunch of other stuff
<jubo2> Like 30x 15mg Oxatzepam FTW
<jubo2> So I need an MBR from some disk, a bootable partition from some disk that I set the MBR to point to and GRUB there? Did I get this right?
<jubo2> The 0.5TB I'm intending to move mu OSes to should prlly be formatted first
<adrianalves> hello guys
<adrianalves> any workaround for oldsystray in plasma5?
<adrianalves> pidgin and xchat wont work
<adrianalves> in plasma5
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mparillo> adrianalves: It looks as if Restored Legacy Icons in System Tray Support is coming in Plasma 5.5. There are a lot of work-arounds until then, but I have not tried any of them. I do know that the Dropbox sys tray icon returned recently, so others may also.
<adrianalves> mparillo, i just care about pidgin and xchat do you know if those works in plasma 5.5?
<adrianalves> mparillo, also do you know if plasma 5.5 is available in kubuntu-ppa?
<olavgg> hateball: I'm using the nvidia blob of couse
<olavgg> 340.96
<olavgg> should I try the legacy driver perhaps?
<mparillo> No Plasma 5.5 is not available. The beta (5.4.95) was just released, and it is unclear if it will be packaged, but when 5.5 is released, it will probably be the signature item for Kubuntu 16.04. The source is linked from http://blog.davidedmundson.co.uk/blog/xembed_back and you can look at the screenshot to see the legacy systray icons he tested.
<hateball> olavgg: is 340 the latest that will support your card? it is quite an old driver, is why I am asking
<olavgg> it's what is included for Kubuntu 15.10 :P
<hateball> olavgg: you should be able to get pick at least 346 iirc
<olavgg> I have 352.63 in my repository
<olavgg> but I'm not gonna try it...because I'm afraid to break the current setup(even if its slightly broken)
<hateball> How so?
<hateball> I am using 355 from ppa and it works wonderfully
<BluesKaj> yeah hateball until you next kernel module upgrade
<BluesKaj> yuor
<BluesKaj> :-)
<BluesKaj> olavgg, the 340 driver works fine if that's what's recommended in the driver manager for your gpu, the issue you have may have more to do with plasma 5 than the gpu driver
<hateball> BluesKaj: How so?
<jubo2> I reboot to the hard drive cloning CD
<jubo2> bbaiaw
<hateball> BluesKaj: dkms takes care of that, iirc it even does if you install manually from nvidia these days
<jubo2> I gonna see if it has maker and model
<BluesKaj> does the ppa track kernel module upgrades?
<hateball> BluesKaj: dkms rebuilds modules on kernel upgrades
<hateball> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<BluesKaj> yes hateball , but not the versions that are ppa dependent afaik
<hateball> My install must work using magic then
<Kwaadpepper> Just saying, nvidia driver with graphic ppa does not reinstall on manual kernel upgrade, i can confirm this
<BluesKaj> maybe your ppa version ended up in the backports
<BluesKaj> hateball,^
<hateball> I am using https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa and I dist-upgrade
<regedit> hateball: your nick makes me feel much fuzzy feelings of love and tolerance inside, and strong desires to not burn everything in sight at all
<hateball> Things work as expected
<hateball> regedit: That's nice
<regedit> :D
<hateball> I even upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10 without any breakage, so I dunno
<BluesKaj> hateball, I'm checking out the ppa you posted to see if it gives me a newer driver
<BluesKaj> but it doesn't
<hateball> The 358 driver is broken btw, if anyone else attempts to use it
<jubo2> The disk-mover utility is something called Acronis True Image HD
<jubo2> gonna ixquick.com that now
<jubo2> I boot to the Acronis and see what it says about my EXT3 partitions
<jubo2> hold on EXT4
<jubo2> I gotta figure out in which order I should do what so I can bring Windows7 from a 120GB SSD and this Kubuntu15.10 from a 180GB disk
<jonah> Hi can anyone please help. my network printer has suddenly dissappeared! Now I can't add it from KDE printers
<jonah> tried putting https://192.168.0.100:631, then click the driver and next but the printer doesn't respond
<jonah> what is the correct path or way to enter this in KDE?
<BluesKaj> jonah, did you try the printer manager/printers in system settings?
<jonah> BluesKaj: hi yes that's the one I'm trying but can't get it to work
<jonah> BluesKaj: I add new printer, then choose manual or one of the others, put 192.168.0.100:631
<jonah> BluesKaj: but can't print...
<BluesKaj> don't use the 631 on the IP
<jonah> BluesKaj: not sure what the proper path and protocol should be, but it's just a normal cups network shared printer on my server
<jonah> BluesKaj: do I choose Manual URI, or Internet Printing Protocol etc?
<BluesKaj> jonah, is it a network printer connected to a different pc or connected to your p?
<BluesKaj> pc?
<jonah> BluesKaj: when I put Manual, then 192.168.0.100 then press the magnifying lens/search it appears at the bottom of the list, I click on that and it does have the right printer there but wants a "conneciton" and in that box it just says ://  - I've trie putting all sorts in there as well as leaving it how it is but it won't work
<jonah> BluesKaj: to a different PC on my local network. I've got the cups web interface open on that other PC and it shows up there etc
<BluesKaj> which brand printer ?
<jonah> BluesKaj: Canon MX390 - the driver is listed when I click next, AND it was working yesterday but now has just vanished from the PC that used to use it...
<jonah> BluesKaj: just ran dmesg on other PC the printer is on and it says: "[91361.129256] audit: type=1400 audit(1448295322.129:306): apparmor="ALLOWED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" name="/var/cache/samba/gencache.tdb" pid=28519 comm="cupsd" requested_mask="wrc" denied_mask="wrc" fsuid=0 ouid=0"
<jonah> BluesKaj: so not sure if that is something to do with it...
<BluesKaj> is the printer listed when choosing Man URl
<jonah> BluesKaj: yes if i put https it is in front of ip, but then as I say it wants a "connection"
<jubo2> Ok.
<jubo2> The Acronis True Image HD sees the EXT3 partitions nice and fine
<jubo2> but the disk in the external USB-to-SATA enclosure is (Mac) GUID and the Acronis does not support
<jubo2> so I figure I need to format the drive..
<jubo2> and choose a filesystem to format it to?
<jubo2> or is that filesystem choosing for the partitions
<jubo2> all this disk vs. partition stuff is not intuitively clear to me
<jubo2> and "logical volume"
<jubo2> fdisk?
<jubo2> to format it
<jubo2> then move the Partitions with the Acronis and it says it will make one of them bootable
<jubo2> and then have GRUB-reloader detect the OS in the partitions.
<jubo2> Does that soud like a plan or am I getting this all wrong?
<BluesKaj> jubo2, I'm copying W7 from an old hdd to a new one using dd ..I'll let you know if it works
<jubo2> Am I supposed to create an empty partition on it or not
<jubo2> no.. I just want my /-partition my /home partition and the Windows7 NTFS
<BluesKaj> dunno anything about Acronis
<jubo2> so I'ma let Acronis True Image do the heavy lifting for me
<jubo2> BluesKaj: It doesn't make any sense that you can move and resize partitions in Gparted but not move them disk-to-disk
<jubo2> or maybe they just wanted people use dd instead
<BluesKaj> dd will
<jubo2> Do I want / or C:\ to be the #1st partition ( it is a spinner )
<jubo2> and then C:\ last or /home the last with / in between them?
<BluesKaj> doisn't matter where / goes as long as it's on the same disk
<BluesKaj> doesn't
<BluesKaj> but C:\ likes to be on sda
<jubo2> it wanting sda does not matter coz it will not be running when the partitions are moved.. and they are all going to be booted as /dev/sda
<jubo2> I put /-partition first 20GB
<jubo2> Gparted can resize NTFS disksw?
<jubo2> *disks
<BluesKaj> a bit big but it doen't matter if you have a large hdd
<jubo2> doh.. howcha figure the installation process by-the-side-of-current OS would work if Gparted didn't know how to do that.
<BluesKaj> yes gparted can resize ntfs
<jubo2> then /home I need to grow to 280GB and the remaining 150-200GB goes to the Windows
<jubo2> none of this matters very much because I am getting a clean 3rd generation chip system in just a little while
<jubo2> I gonna go move them with the Kingston-provided software
<jubo2> it looks like a GNU/Linukka, maybe, when it boots
<jubo2> nothing will be lost if it doesn't work like I imagine it is
<jubo2> taa-daa piippöls
<jubo2> having power supplies for both computer has its obvious upsides
<jubo2> my /-partition and /home-partition are on a logical volume instead of directly on the drive
<jubo2> I'm starting to think to put Windows first
<jubo2> popped in the Windows7 containing drive
<BluesKaj> prefer primaries and I use 3 different drives for linux. windows and media storage
<BluesKaj> that depends which sata connection you use
<jubo2> Yes.
<jubo2> I am looking to get a used business portable
<jubo2> 3rd gen i5
<jubo2> instead of this 1st gen i5
<jubo2> handles 3 displays
<jubo2> handles 32GB max memory the chipset
<jubo2> It'd be really really really stupid to put ceilint like Samshit
<jubo2> This netbook by the aforementioned (sry, no cussing) Sam.. .. .. crap
<jubo2> does not take 4GB combs
<jubo2> and it has space for only one
<jubo2> Time remaining 1 hour 8 minutes
<jubo2> it's growing the NTFS to 428GB
<jubo2> gotta shring to make way for the /-partition and the /home
<jubo2> shrink it _a lot_
<jubo2> It was gonna be either way. First grow and then shrink or keep as is and then grow by Gparted
<jubo2> I wish I didn't need windows but there is no Eli Ted Angerous for GNU/Linukka
<jubo2> Kingston provided software seems to be running rock solid if HDD activity indicator led and the "Remaining time"-estimate over time
<jubo2> then shrink it with Gparted in Kubuntu to desired size and then dd the GNU/Linukka partitions from the other drive.
<jubo2> then copy and modify the MBR to bypass the windows loader
<jubo2> and instead point to the GRUB
<jubo2> or this is my theory. Prost.
<jubo2> 54 minutes remaining
<Luser-ru> чуваки - какие шрифты для инфиналити юзаете
<jubo2> bah. didn't work
<jubo2> I guess the MBR was not transferred or reconstructed
<lordievader> Does. whatever you've used, copy the first 2048 sectors?
<jubo2> with dd?
<jubo2> using the bs=1 and 2048 as the.. the.. I don't recall what that was called
<jubo2> I thought the MBR is 512 bytes
<lordievader> Sectors is not bytes ;) Are you talking about grub or the partition table by the way?
<juboxi> lordievader: I dunno. The shit is complicated for my small mind
<jubo2> My current career options are studying for a studio technician, a computer technician or a cook
<lordievader> What are you trying to accomplish?
<jubo2> lordievader: to move C:\ and /-partition and /home-partition from 2 distinct disks to a 3rd one and have the thing to boot both
<lordievader> Ah, in that case it is easier to recreate the bootloaders.
<valsdav> Hi all!
<BluesKaj> well jubo2, dd copied my W7 paritition/IDE hdd perfectly to a newer and faster Sata hdd
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I gots to try that next
<jubo2> got any good links? I got one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MovingLinuxPartition
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I'm thinking of buying 10-pack of these USB3-to-SATA3 HDD enclosures
<BluesKaj> sudo dd if=/devsda bs=1M of=/dev/sdb bs=1m
<BluesKaj> oops /dev/sda
<jubo2> If you wanna buy the stuff cheap, where you buy. That's right, China
<BluesKaj> took about 45mins for 160G
<jubo2> I gots mi China connection that gets me stuff cheap
<jubo2> BluesKaj: why are you replicating the block size specification?
<BluesKaj> according to the forums it's best to be specific about block size on both input and output files
<BluesKaj> dunno why tho, didn't really seem to make any speed difference
<jubo2> can I somehow machine-generate the MBR or whatevs is missing that it gives me the white cursor that will not echo anything?
<jubo2> I have the source disk still available.
<BluesKaj> best to drop to a VT/TTY and update-grub ?
<jubo2> maybe the MBR was pointing to the Kubuntu14.04 I no longer I need
<jubo2> and that's why the NTFS partition copy-and-expand gives me the black screen and a white cursor that won't echo
<lordievader> Well if you extend the filesystem without telling the partition table, trouble happens.
<lordievader> The other way around ain't good too, changing the partition table without telling the filesystem.
<BluesKaj> always update grub after resizing partitions
<BluesKaj> fooling with partition table on an existing install, say goodbye to existing OS
<Yaiyan> That's been the story of my life when partitioning in vm's :/
<BluesKaj> vms have never worked 100% IME, dual boot is best\
<Yaiyan> I have Kubuntu installed natively too now tbf
<Yaiyan> It crashes more than in the vm though, but maybe that's just because I'm using it more
<jubo2> Looks like I need to look up on 'pedia or other literature what that MBR contains to make it point to booting the NTFS I wanna boot from
<BluesKaj> jubo2, UEFI or BIOS?
<jubo2> Uhh.. wut?
<jubo2> /dev/sda should contain the 512 first bytes the MBR
<jubo2> ... for the system to be bootable?
<BluesKaj> boot partition is UEFI boot on newer machines since 2010, there's no mbr
<jubo2> UEFI you say
<jubo2> I think I nuked that
<BluesKaj> ok
<jubo2> not sure though
<jubo2> I can repeat the steps no probs
<BluesKaj> justr checking
<jubo2> UEFI boot
<jubo2> how do I make a new one?
<jubo2> And this documentation hasn't been flagged as 'dated'
<jubo2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MovingLinuxPartition
<jubo2> I almost followed it
<jubo2> re: UEFI boot vs. MBR
<BluesKaj> dunno, it's complicated, ask Eric^ ^ over at #ubuntu , think he knows how to set it up
<jubo2> Eric^
<jubo2> I do that tomorrow
<jubo2> I'm on my Nth beer right now
<BluesKaj> maybe you  should leave partitioning alone then
<jubo2> also some dank stuff so all the more reason
<jubo2> I'm just blasting mah non-warezed medias and enjoying the beer buzz
<jubo2> 'k 'k.. offtopic.. Thanks BluesKaj, I'll ask Eric^ at #ubuntu tomorrow for "How to make UEFI boot"
<lordievader> jubo2: I'd grab a windows cd and let it restore the bootloader.
<jubo2> lordievader: otherwise a good idea but the bordel they call http://lenovorecovery.com has sent me the wrong disks three times
<jubo2> I like the laptop, sorta but that Hungaro-Austria-Serbian cluster-swearword for outsourcing result is not family-friendly channel content
<lordievader> jubo2: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows7
<jubo2> ctrl-d'd
<jubo2> the product key is in the bottom of this machine (stuck to the docking station)
<jubo2> I'm just so happy my system didn't crash during yesterday when I expanded the /home-partition 20GB by recovering space from old broken OS
<jubo2> and that I got helpe today, here, for the 'grub-rescue>"-situation
<jubo2> that resulted from deleting permanently an unused /-partition
<BluesKaj> time for other things ... later
<jubo2> see ya and thanks again
#kubuntu 2015-11-24
<daniel_> help
<daniel_> hi
<daniel_> i need some help
<keithzg> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<keithzg> (I know, I know, I'm hours late on this :P)
<Woomla> I'm trying to start a konsole from another konsole, execute some commands and keep the konsole open. I've tried "konsole --hold --separate -e echo hi". This opens a separate konsole window but it is not interactive.
<ikonia> Woomla: because it's executed it's command, so the shell ends
<Woomla> ikonia: Ok. How can I keep the shell running?
<ikonia> have to look at the options, dont know what consoles arguments are off the top of my head
<valorie> will & at the end do it?
<Kwaadpepper> you can type & at the end of command
<valorie> I mean, `&`
<Kwaadpepper> konsole&
<ikonia> the & will tell it to continue running in the background
<ikonia> thats not the right thing to do
<valorie> ok
<Kwaadpepper> but if you close your host console the child will close too
<ikonia> I guess it woudld technically work....
<ikonia> but I don't think backgrounding the job is the right approach
<Kwaadpepper> the basic of fork processes
<Woomla> I've tried `konsole& --hold --nofork --separate -e echo hi` but that doesn't execute `echo`
<ikonia> konsole & does not seem a good thing to do
<hateball> Woomla: konsole --separate --hold -e echo hi
<hateball> works as expected here at any rate
<hateball> and you can disown it with & at the very end if need be
<jubo2> I'm getting really bummed out with this faulty HW
<jubo2> I'm viewing the temperatures with Psensor so it is that or the SW hates me.. a lot..
<jubo2> and that just doesn't make sense because I'm on the new Kubuntu15.10 and I don't pirate software
<Woomla> hateball: That leaves a konsole saying 'hi'. But you cannot execute any commands in it.
<jubo2> Today I take the non-faulty RAM from the carcass of another computer of same maker and model
<jubo2> If the problem goes away or not it'll help rule out faulty RAM coz the previous machine never did this
<jubo2> I'm starting to doubt if I should go for the 3rd gen i5 used and cleaned Lenovo or some other solution
<jubo2> I gonna be splashing on 2x8GB RAM so I can throw _all_ OS enough
<jubo2> plus I hear it helps to get gameable framerates at mid-settings in Eli Ted Angerous
<jubo2> I saw an ad for a new laptop for the same money but this one has 5th gen i5 and a real GPU with 2GB RAM
<jubo2> horrible 15.6"er
<jubo2> and prlly unusable due to too wide keyboard
<jubo2> I like 268-270mm wide
<hateball> Woomla: ah, you need to keep running commands in it
<mario___> ciao
<hateball> hello mario___, do you have a question?
<jubo2> Took me 10 minutes to swap the memories from machine-to-machine
<jubo2> Now gonna run stress on it
<nullkuhl> I am using an nvidia driver (its a must for me) and i get Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". on running glxgears, any idea ?
<jubo2> 'stress -c 10 -m 5 -i 5 -d 10 -t 600'
<lordievader> nullkuhl: Is the nvidia driver loaded?
<nullkuhl> lordievader: yes , i selected it with prime-select nvidia and its loaded
<lordievader> Hmm, since this is a typical error when it ain't loaded.
<lordievader> You mention prime, are both drivers loaded?
<nullkuhl> lordievader:  am not sure about that.. i remove the mesa link from alternatives as it never allowed nvidia driver to be loaded
<nullkuhl> lordievader: i am also on kdm as when i switch to lightdm i end up with a black screen, not sure if its related though :(
<lordievader> It could very well have the same cause, yes.
<nullkuhl> lordievader: hmm.. do you need me to paste some logs ?
<Woomla> hateball: yes I do. So the question is how to keep the console open running commands in it.
<lordievader> nullkuhl: Well if you could pastebin the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A 3 VGA' that might help.
<lordievader> Must say I do not have a lot of time.
<nullkuhl> lordievader: will try to be fast
<nullkuhl> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/i9qTiP10
<lordievader> Hmm, yeah that looks allright...
<lordievader> Not really sure what the problem might be.
<nullkuhl> xorg log then or any query to do ?
<lordievader> Err, I'm sorry I don't really have time to look at that right now. But I'm sure someone else can help you out. Else try #ubuntu.
<nullkuhl> lordievader: thx
<jubo2> nope. wasn't a RAM issue shutdown occours again
<jubo2> I should look at the logs but I'm not very good at determining which log I should see for problem X
<hateball> jubo2: If you're having the machine shutdown while running stress... sounds to me like CPU overheat prevention in bios
<jubo2> in BIOS you say..
<hateball> jubo2: Well does the machine die during normal operation or just during stress?
<jubo2> both
<hateball> I see
<jubo2> I'm looking at Psensor
<jubo2> fine range now
<jubo2> 70C
<hateball> That's pretty warm for a CPU, but it shouldnt shut down
<hateball> Are fans spinning OK?
<jubo2> 4000RPM says the Psensor. I can feel a hot airflow but it is not very strong
<jubo2> hateball: I want a 100% functional machine
<jubo2> what should I buy
<hateball> Well, if sensors are wrong (which they might be) it might be overheating I guess
<hateball> jubo2: Is it an old machine?
<jubo2> and do want 3-display capable one
<jubo2> hateball: yes 2011 make
<jubo2> Gaming laptops (new ones cost 1500-3000€)
<jubo2> Mi budget is 500€
<hateball> jubo2: Depending on how it has been used it is possible the fan exhaust is clogged up with dust. what model is it?
<jubo2> Lenovo ThinkPad X201 with 1st gen i5
<jubo2> I can get used 3rd gen or new 5th gen
<jubo2> I'd really like to not buy HP
<jubo2> Their printers are infamous for sucking up more then one paper at a time
<jubo2> I mean how hard can it be.. Other mfgrs do it
<jubo2> plus all the 15.6" I've tried have too wide keyboard for my finger memory
<jubo2> I got's to have a 268-270mm wide keyboard
<hateball> We had a model here at work that used to clog up so we had to disassemble and blow out the dust
<hateball> It doesnt take a lot in a laptop, since they are so cramped
<hateball> Which is why they will work fine if cooled down and then started and idling
<jubo2> Buying a used Lenovo 410T ~ 240€ is one option
<jubo2> it's a 14" economy business line
<hateball> Well, we only use HP here at work. The nice thing about them is they are very Linux-friendly
<hateball> I don't think I've come across a model that didnt have everything working ootb
<jubo2> hateball: I gots to try that cleaning thing if the bottom comes off nicely
<hateball> jubo2: google gives http://www.myfixguide.com/manual/lenovo-thinkpad-x201-disassembly-clean-cooling-fan-remove-keyboard/
<Lex_> Hello A few Days ago i installed Kubuntu as the main System on my Terra-Laptop. Everything works fine ecept for my Mausecoursor I think the driver isnt working, it says: synaptics not found. I tried to install synaptics in the terminal but the mousecouror is still not working correctly. It jumps the whole time on my screen. Do you know how i can fix this, i cant find any information in the internet. Thank you and greetings from Germany
<jubo2> hateball: Couldn't figure how to remove the KBRD
<jubo2> from that myfixguide
<jubo2> but I vacuum cleanered the fan exhaust
<jubo2> time to run stress
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<Smurphy> Morning ... :)
<jubo2> The temperature reading has wide variance
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<hateball> jubo2: oh well. usually it is a must to disassemble it to remove dust stuck on fan blades etc, and between the fins of the heatsink
<hateball> it tends to buildup like a wall of dust on the inside of the exhaust
<Smurphy> That's why I have a Dyson vacuum cleaner... Sucks dust out like a pro :D *hrhrhr*
<hateball> Once you get that buildup on the inside it wont be able to get sucked out through the heatsink fins
<hateball> Also it is advised against using vacuums for the static discharge. Altho I do it myself :p
<BluesKaj> I use a can of air plus the vacuum cleaner , it really gets the dust out, but the statically coated buildup has to be cleaned with q-tips dipped in isopropyl to get the heatsink fins really clean
<Smurphy> hateball: Well - problem is that yoiu need to get the dust off. Power-Air-Spray won't help. I usually dismantle the fans completely and clean them. Then I also remove the heat-sinks, clean everything and apply some new heat-past etc.
<Lex_> Hello A few Days ago i installed Kubuntu as the main System on my Terra-Laptop. Everything works fine ecept for my Mausecoursor I think the driver isnt working, it says: synaptics not found. I tried to install synaptics in the terminal but the mousecouror is still not working correctly. It jumps the whole time on my screen. Do you know how i can fix this, i cant find any information in the internet. Thank you and greetings from Germany
<BluesKaj> Lex_, which kubuntu and have you updated and upgraded since installing?
<Lex_> newest version and yeah i updated
<BluesKaj> and upgrade?
<Lex_> is there a difference?
<BluesKaj> absolutely, update just finds the packages that need upgrading or installing , upgrade installs them
<Lex_> how do i do it?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Lex_> okay tnx ill try that
<BluesKaj> in the terminal
<hateball> Lex_: Does the device show up at all if you run "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" ?
<Smurphy>  /usr/bin/xinput --list
<Smurphy> works better ...
<Lex_> i can use the touchpad but the courur junps around while im doing it
<hateball> Smurphy: well it gives a prettier list, but not any specifics to google for :) Anyhow it appears it is detected
<Lex_> what does this synaptics mean?
<hateball> Lex_: are you able to configure it using the touchpad config gui?
<BluesKaj> Lex_, isn't there a sensitivity settings option in synaptics?
<hateball> There should be a whole bunch of options to tweak, like palm detection etc
<Lex_> i dont know what synaptics is its says if i open device management
<hateball> Lex_: press alt+space to open krunner, search for "touchpad"
<hateball> That should get you the configuration gui
<Lex_> ok wait its still upgrading
<Lex_> if i open touchpad settings there is a red bar with: synaptics backend not found
<hateball> hmmm, that might be https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344958 I guess
<ubottu> KDE bug 344958 in kcm "No touchpad found" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<hateball> I am on 14.04 on this machine
<Lex_> yeah im on this site too in this monent .D
<Lex_> i dont understand what these guys are doing there :D
<Lex_> Hello A few Days ago i installed Kubuntu as the main System on my Terra-Laptop. Everything works fine ecept for my Mausecoursor I think the driver isnt working, it says: synaptics not found. I tried to install synaptics in the terminal but the mousecouror is still not working correctly. It jumps the whole time on my screen. Do you know how i can fix this, i cant find any information in the internet. Thank you and greetings from Germany
<glx> hello, I've got a problem after upgrading kubuntu (64) to 15.10. kinit, plasma and krunner crashes on startup, a message says "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0" " I tried fglrx, fglrx-updates and OS driver. I was looking for solution for couple of hours. can anyone help please?
<soee> try to backup your .kde and .config folders and remove them
<glx> ok, thx
<glx> but the problem is that I treid starting twm and it neither works
<glx> and plasma also doesn't start on newly created user account, so probably it has nothing to do with configuratiopn
<jubo2> is it normal for temperature sensor readings to flux 15-20C
<jubo2> or is it lying?
<rom1504> maybe if your computer is in a fridge
<jubo2> I need fresh laptop
<jubo2> also need fresh desktop to play Eli Ted Angerous
<jubo2> can barely afford either one of these needs
<rom1504> ok
<rom1504> get a job
<jubo2> rom1504: difficult. capitalist likes to make the rules for the bottom of the pyramid unreasonable and the compensations for the top of the pyramid unreasonable
<jubo2> I go now search for studio technician education opportunities
<MichaelP> 15.10 installer don't like partitions with os on it... Goes from select language to prepare goog... but then click next.. and it hangs.... cancle it... do mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1 mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda2... then start again and it does like it is supose to
<jubo2> I'm in Finlan so all education from creche, day-care, pre-school, school, high-school, and multiple doctorates are free of charge
<jubo2> I don't care. I got Ph.D. in the art of the obscure things
<MichaelP> What does ph.D have to do with anything ?
<jubo2> MichaelP: sounds like you have weird bug
<jubo2> not that I'd know about computers
<jubo2> Yesterday I opened a G3 128MB 20GB mac from the wrong direction
<MichaelP> How you open a computer from the wrong direction ? they only open one way
<genii> Maybe things fell out
<jubo2> Maybe I just buy rad desktop gaming rig and run Konversation in virtual machine in VirtualBox
<jubo2> I would like a nice gaming desktop ( not as energy restricted and not as heat restricted ) and a laptop but cannot afford both
<MichaelP> Guess next give it to someone that knows computer..... Tech work.. for people that know what they doing
<MichaelP> time reboot into installed system
<jubo2> MichaelP: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktwlN_ocL-o - Franz Ferdinand - Michael (2004)
 * jubo2 hits the proper volume-button
<jubo2> Michael is an ancient Wikipedia troll and sock
<jubo2> Really hated by the sysop(presseur)ators
<jubo2> maybe mild hate
<jubo2> not the physically real hate maybe, just the watered down of noun thanks to interwebz
<MichaelP> lol
<jubo2> Good news is that in a little while the current Internet will be known as "Legacy Internet"
<jubo2> [Wednesday 04 June 2014] [23:08:08] <jubo2>     "We could patch in the Legacy Internet onto this new network but really, why bother?" ~ http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Some_guy in 2018
<jubo2> Yeah.. Teh Scots are going to save the world from data protection, retention and transmission done badly
<MichaelP> Wikipedia.....Michael /ˈmaɪkəl/ is a male given name that comes from the Hebrew: מִיכָאֵל / מיכאל‎ (Mīkhāʼēl, pronounced [miχaˈʔel]), derived from the question מי כאל mī kāʼēl, meaning "Who is like God?"[1]
<jubo2> "Maikkel.. Are you there?" *presses turbo-boost*
<jubo2> Kitt does not want toxic waste sludge dump
<MichaelP> Guess 15.10 plasma 5.4.2 has same bug as debian testing... 50 secounds before desktop does anything
<jubo2> Got fed up with that machine shutting down
<jubo2> Gonna move irc here to the 268mm keyboarded netbook
<jubo2> just about any minute now
<MichaelP> Sounds like something wrong with it.. of it shuting down
<jubo2> 'tar czvf irc-logs-2015-11-24.tar.gz ~/logs/'
<nullkuhl> in plasma 5 login screen, clock and date are written in a different language, how can i switch them to english ? i have all regional settings set to english us
<jubo2> nullkuhl: one way to get English language error reports from CLI programs at least is to set the environment variable for locale to C
<jubo2> they really help
<jubo2> I am from Finlan
<jubo2> so Finnish error reports aren't easy with English language support like Freenode irc
<nullkuhl> jubo2: am not sure if i get you, can you elaborate more
<jubo2> nullkuhl: Suppose you have Finnish or Swedish or French GNU/Linukka
<jubo2> then you get error
<jubo2> set the locale to "C" in the env and all programs should print in US English
<jubo2> this way the user does not need to attempt and fail and translating it
<nullkuhl> but am not talking about errors here, its login screen clock
<jubo2> nullkuhl: but is that a biggie
<jubo2> computers are and have been full of glitches
<nullkuhl> yes, because its in arabic and i dont understand arabic numerals
<jubo2> sometimes restarting layer by layer fixes the problem even if it isn't a credible proof how the problem got sorted
<jubo2> nullkuhl: noh noh.. Latin uses arabic numerals
<nullkuhl> its hindi numerals
<jubo2> Yiddish has those letter/numbers / number/letters tsydem
<nullkuhl> jubo2: and now u are just trolling XD
<MichaelP> nullkuhl: maybe this will help...  https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/202
<jubo2> jubo-jubo in the controlls. kick back and enjoy refreshments.
<jubo2> nullkuhl: I dunno Hindi letters but that Mother Amma is nice
<jubo2> come all the way to freezing North to hug people and give them gifts
<MichaelP> He thinks he smart because he have PHD in obscure things
<nullkuhl> lol
<nullkuhl> MichaelP: locale -a : ar_EG.utf8
<nullkuhl> then comes en us,, so how can i remove the ar_EG from locale
<nullkuhl> did it, will reboot and see
<MichaelP> nullkuhl: where is locale in kubuntu ? arch in etc/locale.conf
<hazamonzo> hey folks. Anyone know if i can specify a .pem with a fish:// connection in dolphin?
 * tsimonq2 is gone: test
<clivejo> anyone know of a decent temperature plasmoid?
<valorie> temp of computer, or temp as in weather?
<valorie> that said, I dunno for either
<clivejo> CPU, GPU, HDD etc
<clivejo> ah found one
#kubuntu 2015-11-25
<clivejo> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Thermal+Monitor?content=170354
<DDR> Hi everyone. I'm writing a web page, but I keep crashing linux when I uncomment this one line. Where should I report that?
<DDR> Stuff like 'ring 0 hasn't responded in 22 seconds'
<DDR> Works on firefox and chrome. I feel I shouldn't link in IRC, though. :p
<Flux_> hi, does Kubuntu 15.10 already has kernel 4.3?
<c0upe> h1 everybody!
<c0upe> How to install dropbox correctly on Kubuntu 15.10; it doesn't work... can't find the dropbox icon, moreover kfilebox can't help me
<c0upe> thanks
<hateball> isnt dropbox one of those legacy apps that doesnt have a tray icon in modern plasma
<hateball> yep
<hateball> c0upe: https://www.dropboxforum.com/hc/en-us/community/posts/201908279-Systray-icon-not-showing-in-KDE-Plasma-5-2
<jubo2> Hiya and thanks for the awesomest Desktop OS Kubuntu15.10 GNU/Linukka
<jubo2> I think I just made my life harder
<jubo2> I accidentally actually  'sudo rm -rf /home/' when I was meaning to write 'sudo rm -rf home/'
<jubo2> and kling-klang alert bells didn't ring when it said it gonna be neverminding about lost+found
<jubo2> well
<jubo2> nothing that isn't on other systems was in that /home
<jubo2> but if someone knows this is actually the system that can stay on irc for hours and hours instead of getting "CPU critical hot"-peak reading
<jubo2> I guess I'd be looking for "How to undelete 'sudo rm -rf'-ed directories on GNU/Linukka?"
<hateball> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<hateball> shut down your machine if it isnt, liveboot and run testdisk or similar on it
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<jubo2> hateball: nah. I'm uploading from another machine and downloaded necessary dirs onto place here
<jubo2> Hiya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey jubo2
<jubo2> I actually managed to accidentally 'sudo rm -rf /home' today lol
<jubo2> Should not do this stuff before 2nd mug of coffee
<jubo2> nothing of value was lost
<jubo2> the home had been recreated from .tar.gz:s of dirs in homedir just like a few weeks ago
<jubo2> I already expanded .kde and .local from the other machine
<jubo2> I hope this fixes my irc colors with restart
<jubo2> This black type on white background just ain't makin' it feel like irc
<jubo2> uhh..
<jubo2> grub rescue>
<jubo2> again
<clivejo> eakk
<jubo2> Removed unused filled up 40GB from 120GB SSD
<hateball> I'm not sure what you're doing to your installs
<jubo2> and expanded the NTFS to fill the whole disk
<jubo2> hateball: That one machine has hardware issues, prlly heating sensor is broken
<jubo2> or something is seriously wrong with the Volt/Amp control
<jubo2> I need to rebuild grub config
<jubo2> I promis I save it to ~/Documents/commands/commands.txt this time
<jubo2> This netbook will not go down every 20 minutes
<jubo2> and got mi relevant home dir dirs here
<jubo2> I try to search engine
<jubo2> I'm not sure where the grub be located
<jubo2> I removed the Linux SWAP and the /-partition
<jubo2> and grew the NTFS disk to fill whole station
<jubo2> I now in LiveCD Kubuntu
<jubo2> Uhh..
<jubo2> I download the Windows7.iso and use that to fix the booting
<jubo2> there is this 20MB partition iirc in the start of the disk
<jubo2> so I could mount... uhh that disk and fix grub
<jubo2> that or I let Windows7.iso write over it
<jubo2> I gather these are my options
<jubo2> msft download complains it is an OEM
<jubo2> and that bordel we call http://lenovorecovery.com has sent me the wrong disks 3 times
<jubo2> prrly coz some think he saw something like people on the internets and blamed me
<jubo2> well.. I need grub to detect there is 1 NTFS partition on the disk and it is bootable and it should just boot it
<jubo2> can I do that from grub-shell
<jubo2> or what should I do?
<jubo2> I try the wrong recovery disks
<jubo2> nope. don't want it to wipe out the existing windows
<jubo2> as the lenovorecovery.com is hellbent on sending me wrong disks to keep my circumstances precarious
<jubo2> I see if I can make a rescue disk with the different Windows7 version I have on this hard drive
<ejay> Hi all. Is kidle_inject part of linux kernel or plasma5?
<jubo2> found solution: installed lilo
<SomberLuxray> hey so im trying to install kubuntu and when I get to wireless I hit continue and it is just hanging there
<SomberLuxray> and now its frozen lol
<hazamonzo> So what happened to the Kubuntu (plasma) pastebin widget?
<hazamonzo> Was pretty sueful for quicklyy pasting code or images online
<hazamonzo> *useful
<soee> hazamonzo: probably not ported to Plasma 5
<hazamonzo> soee: Aww shame :(
<jubo2> I installed a temp gauge for Windows7
<jubo2> under low load the CPU does not overheat
<jubo2> but in Kubuntu it always overheats, stress or no stress
<jubo2> The chip is Arrandale 1st gen i5
<jubo2> the Windows temp gadget shows the current CPU Frequency and I see it runs ~ 1400MHz most of the time
<jubo2> I am guessing there is some voltage control or frequency control not working with Kubuntu
<lordievader> How about a dusty fan?
<lordievader> Or a broken fan.
<ipso> I recently upgraded to Kubuntu 15.10, from 15.04 and now when I go into Korganizer and go to Settings -> Configure Date and Time, it says: "Could not start control module for date and time format", and the only timezone I have available in Korganizer is "UTC" (twice) and "Floating", so all my event times are incorrect. Any ideas how I can fix this?
<BluesKaj_> ipso, in the terminal run, sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<ipso> BluesKaj_, did that, and restarted korganizer, no change.
<ipso> When I run: kcmshell4 --list, it doesn't show kcm_clock, which is my understanding what the date/time control module is called...
<BluesKaj_> ipso, which kubuntu/plasma ?
<skirim> hi
<ipso> BluesKaj_, plasma-framework                              5.15.0-0ubuntu1
<ipso> BluesKaj_, Kubuntu 15.10
<BluesKaj_> ipso, seems the the kcmshell hasn't been integrated with plasma 5 yet, and 4 doesn't work here either
<paul__> KDE Frameworks 5.15.0
<paul__> Qt 5.4.2 (built against 5.4.2)
<paul__> The xcb windowing system
<paul__> oops
<paul__> Oh, waeel KDE is stuck on the gtk theme and I am unable to change it to anything else other than changing the gtk theme.
<paul__> I went so far as to delete the .config and .kde folders and still the the me is stuck on the gtk meta theme.
<thesola10> testing out Quassel IRC
<jubo2> It would seem that Windows7 knows how to clock-down the CPU to stop it from overheating but Kubuntu7 doesn't
<jubo2> On Windows7 the CPU core temps are like 65-70C which seems acceptable
<jubo2> On Kubuntu the temps just go to high-nineties and then the system shuts itself down
<jubo2> There must be some program I can install that will help the CPU stay cool
<jubo2> How do I get to the Widgets?
<osama> Hi
<jubo2> ok.. finally found a widget that displays CPU speed dynamically
<jubo2> gonna boot that overheating system to Kubuntu soon and see what's burning up the chip
<jubo2> aaagggghh.. Cannot add widgets to the panel
<jubo2> I just want to see why with GNU/Linukka the system grossly overheats and gives wildly fluxing temperature values
<jubo2> now I got the widget to install
<jubo2> after rebooting
<jubo2> seems to vary between 2-2.5GHz
<jubo2> the temperature sensor must be broken
<jubo2> wil 20C flux
<jubo2> *wild
<jubo2> I should prlly just try to turn off the shut-down-on-overheating
<jubo2> I'm looking at the temperature printout on this other machine and it fluxes only few centigrade
<jubo2> It doesn't make sense that temp can go up and down 15-20 degrees in just a few moments
<jubo2> in Windows the clock rate is lower by 25% and temps vary only few degrees / s
<jubo2> this is really annoying behaviour that something is giving these spikes in the temps when in GNU/Linukka and that causes the repeating shutdown
<jubo2> My computer it seems would be best suited to grilling raclette cheeze
<jubo2> When in Windows7 the frequency is around 1.5-2GHz and the temp is 65-70C
<jubo2> When in Kubuntu the frequency is like 2-2.5GHz and the temp is something between 80-100C
<jubo2> and when in Kubuntu the sensor sends really wildly varying data
<jubo2> like 10-20C moves in a blink of an eye
<jubo2> I'd really like to use Kubuntu
<jubo2> but if it just keeps on shutting down because the stupid lying / broken sensor sends a random peak that hits the 105C limit
<jubo2> how do I check a physical disk for errors that end up in error when trying to partition the disk?
<jubo2> trying to create partitions on it fails with IOERROR
<bprompt> !smartmontools | jubo2
<bprompt> !smarttools | jubo2
<bprompt> !smartools | jubo2
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> shoot, bot is drawing a blank, as usual
<bprompt> jubo2:   do a S.M.A.R.T. check on the disk with "smarmontools", they're in the repositories
 * jubo2 gets his Phalanx CIWS
<jubo2> bprompt: ok
<jubo2> I installed it bprompt but typing 'smartmontools' doesn't find it
<jubo2> didn't see it in the start-menu either
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> jubo2:    smartctl    iirc....  try autocomplete  "smart<tab>"
<jubo2> ok
<jubo2> "no errors logged" when running 'smartctl -a /dev/sdb'
<bprompt> then /dev/sdb may be ok :)
<bprompt> jubo2:    what makes you think the hdd is bad anyway?
<jubo2> coz Gparted will not partition it
<jubo2> The details say just "IO error" when it tries to sync the disk
<bprompt> and you're running kubuntu off /dev/sda?
<jubo2> yes
<bprompt> so hmmm... ok... toss /dev/sdb on the trash bin, no?
<bprompt> :)
<bprompt> s/on/in/
<jubo2> yeah
<jubo2> seems like a long time ago wasted 100€
<bprompt> 100€ ?   hmm is that a 1Tbs one?
<jubo2> yes
<jubo2> a long time ago
<bprompt> how long ago anyway?  3years ago?
<jubo2> I think I never got it to work properly
<jubo2> something like that
<bprompt> a long long, couldn't be that long, 1Tbs hdd aren't that old
<bprompt> jubo2:    got any data in it you'd like to salvage?
<jubo2> nope
<bprompt> Finish each day and be done with it. You have done what you could; some blunders and absurdities have crept in; forget them as soon as you can. Tomorrow is a new day; you shall begin it serenely and with too high a spirit to be encumbered with your old nonsense.     ~~ Ralph Waldo Emerson ~~
<jubo2> ... and wake up to the same broken HW tomorrow
<bprompt> hehe
<bprompt> jubo2:    nope, you won't, if you toss it in the trash bin :), you'll wake up with the working HW only, the non-working one will be in the trash
<bprompt> jubo2:    but hmmmm if smartmontools found nothing wrong.... it may not be bad anyway.... about gparted.... tried some other tools? like kde partition manager yet?
<bprompt> or even parted
<jubo2> nope
<jubo2> how would that be different
<jubo2> actually I'm confused.. KDE partition manager and Gparted have the same logo in the menu
<jubo2> well.. maybe I try the KDE partition manager now
<bprompt> jubo2:  just in case is some old stale session  files from gparted that was doing it
<bprompt> I've had gparted, at times, choke on something, because.. the hdd was in use or a cancel something prematurely, so I rebooted, to start a fresh gparted session, and worked
<keithzg> Huh, my officemate just upgraded to 15.10, and now Dolphin's file sort order is all wonky (it seems to ignore leading dots and capitalization differences for the sake of sorting).
<keithzg> In fact, even `ls -la` seems affected, so this is probably some universal default set somewhere for LC_ALL or such?
<keithzg> I can't seem to find anything to that effect in /etc, though.
<keithzg> Also, what's the equivalent configuration option for SDDM to LightDM's xserver-allow-tcp=true or GDM's DisallowTCP=true ? (He needs to do X11 forwarding over a telnet connection, alas.)
<keithzg> ...in fact, where in the world is the sddm.conf file now?
 * keithzg has so many questions!
<keithzg> Aha, "On systems controlled by systemd, everything should work out of the box, since SDDM defaults to using systemd-logind for session management."
<keithzg> And apparently the ability to change this was added in https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/325 . . . which, uhh, probably didn't make it into Wily . . . crap.
<jubo2> Yeah.. This Kubuntu partition manager seems slightly more advanced ( in the GUI ) than Gparted
<keithzg> jubo2: Yeah, it's progressed quite nicely over the years; I remember not too long ago (it seems, at least) that it still lacked a lot that GParted had so I'd always fire up GParted instead, these days it's generally the opposite.
<keithzg> Looks like I can just strip "-nolisten tcp" out of the X11 server arguments list if I remove line 155 in src/daemon/XorgDisplayServer.cpp in the version that ships with Wily. Time for some apt-get source ;)
<keithzg> Hmm. Still doesn't work.
<keithzg> Well I'm stumped. We've recompiled SDDM to leave out "-nolisten tcp", we've removed it from /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc, we've tried even just startx as root to get a session that way . . . no dice.
<kaddi> hi guys, something broke my kubuntu today/yesterday
<kaddi> was wondering if someone could help me trouble shoot
<kaddi> basically the window manager seems to work, but I think plasma is freezing up badly..
<kaddi> clock hasn't updated in 30min now and I can't open start menu, or any hot keys
<kaddi> rebooting fixes it for like 5min and then it's back to the way it currently is
<kaddi> i have /usr/bin/plasmashell --shut-up running using about 300MB of ram, not sure if that's normal
<keithzg> Alright, well, got the `ls -la` issue fixed with a .profile line to define LANG=C.UTF-8 and that seems to fix Dolphin's sorting order too. Ignoring the telnet X11 issue for now, GNHS doesn't seem to work . . .
<keithzg> Error 203 on new plasma themes, new mouse cursors, etc.
<keithzg> GHNS, I guess I mean (huh, I always thought it was Get New Hot Stuff rather than Get Hot New Stuff).
<keithzg> kaddi: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<kaddi> 15.04
<keithzg> kaddi: Do you have the backports PPA enabled?
<kaddi> no, don't think
<keithzg> It may well be worth the upgrade to 15.10, Plasma 5 has been bugfixed a fair bit since 15.04 came out. Myself at least I've noticed it's far more stable---although only once I dropped the fglrx drivers.
<kaddi> plasmashell is v 5.2.2
<kaddi> hmm, ok
<keithzg> The version in 15.10 is 5.4.2, so two minor releases and some bugfix-only releases since then!
<kaddi> yeah, but 15.04 should still be supported, no?
<kaddi> i'm not sure i want to upgrade over a broken system.. that sounds like a bad idea >.>
<keithzg> Well, a few things.
<keithzg> Firstly, you can definitely try and debug this a bit more. Personally I'd suggest creating another user (thus a completely new profile and user configs without having to modify yours at all) and logging in as them and seeing if you get the same issues.
<kaddi> yeah, fair point.. I should do that
<kaddi> haha, well can't get the switching user screen to appear >.>
<kaddi> seems to be a usre issue, test worked fine, but switching back was impossible
<kaddi> cause everything froze
<kaddi> rebooted, now my screen resolution has been reset to default.. gonna leave it at that for now to see if that will keep it from crashing
<kaddi> :p
<keithzg> kaddi: Interesting. Your main config files for plasma are all in ~/.config, so you might try backing those up and removing them to see what it is about your own user config that's crashing things versus the test user you created.
<kaddi> yeah, i will because I can't change the resolution anymore.. i wonder if it's not actually related to the graphic drivers
<keithzg> kaddi: I was going to mention, while 15.04 is still *arguably* supported, non-LTS *buntu releases only get 9 months of support anyways; 15.04's EOL is January!
<kaddi> time sure does fly >.>
<keithzg> Heh yup.
<kaddi> yeah, I'll upgrade soon enough, need to find a free week-end, soooo january? :p
<kaddi> ok, looks like the plasmahsell just froze up again.
<kaddi> bbiab
#kubuntu 2015-11-26
<myrti> well removing config made it worse, surprisingly.. wouldn't load at all anymore
<kaddi> booted an older kernel now, which seems to help but will prolly fail within a couple of minutes too
<kaddi> ah and i moved the .kde folder too for good measure
<kaddi> which means all my logs are gone :p
<kaddi> well.. not gone gone but not in the history here
<kaddi> gonna try for the upgrade, everything else just seems to make it worse at the moment
<kaddi> i think i'll just kill plasmashell for now.. :p
<punto> hi.. how do I hide the taskbar on kubuntu 15.10?
<punto> ok I found it
<sammy_> hi
<kaddi> hi, i just upgraded to 15.10 and now the search in application launcher no longer works. It does not offer any results at all. Any idea how to fix this?
<sammy_> i want to ask how to move app panel to the left as ubuntu
<kaddi> It also broke my digital clock widget, which now only says: Error loading QML file: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.digitalclock/contents/ui/main.qml:46:34: Type CalendarView unavailable. Any advice on this would be welcome too
<hateball> kaddi: does krunner work?
<kaddi> not sure.. it crashed on one login, but not consistently. How do I check?
<kaddi> hateball: i also noticed that i can no longer change screen resolution either
<hateball> kaddi: You upgraded from 15.04 ?
<kaddi> hateball: yes
<hateball> kaddi: What GPU are you using? Or rather which driver
<kaddi> i had kde 5.2.2 before
<kaddi> hateball: it's integrated intel, driver I would check with lsmod?
<hateball> That's fine, just wanted to know if it was nVidia/AMD which doesnt play nice with the regular screen settings
<hateball> Hmmm
<hateball> I thought 15.10 used krunner even in the application menu plasmoid, but I am on 14.04 on this machine so I cannot check
<kaddi> yeah, it's not unlikely. I did see krunner crashing before :p
<hateball> try firing it up from a terminal, "krunner &"
<kaddi> already tried that, it didn't help for the search at least
<kaddi> hang on, looks like the upgrade never really finished.. Just did a apt-get upgrade and there's 1200 packages being held back
<hateball> heh
<hateball> yeah, that sounds a tad broken
<kaddi> upgrade froze on me yesterday, but i did a dpkg --configure and a apt-get install -f afterwards which ran through with no complaints.. so I thought it was done
<kaddi> lol "we are sorry, kde5 (deleted) closed unexpectedly" guess whatever closed did so because it was deleted :p
<kaddi> it's gonna be a while. :p I'll let you know about the outcome
<elliot_> hi
<elliot_> install conky ? kde
<apparle> Is KDE 5.4.3 available as an update to 15.10 ?
<apparle> Is it usually packaged into backports or similar ?
<elliot_> yes  Plasma 5.4.3
<elliot_> :)
<apparle> yeah Plasma 5.4.3. I always get confused on the naming.
<apparle> I didn't see an announcement on kubuntu.org, so I wasn't sure
<elliot_> Netrunner 17 released
<elliot_> Posted on November 23, 2015 by starbuck	
<elliot_> The Netrunner Team is happy to announce the release of Netrunner 17 (codename Horizon) – 64bit version.
<elliot_> (Note that the 32bit version remains at “16” until 18 LTS).
<elliot_> snapshot-29
<elliot_> Netrunner 17 ‘s codename is chosen as an indication of a mature Plasma finally emerging at the horizon with another update of KDE Plasma, Frameworks and Applications.
<apparle> Netrunner isn't kubuntu right ?
<elliot_> yes Netrunner
<elliot_> ?
<kaddi> hateball: seems to have been fixed with the configuration of the remaining packages. Sorry for the trouble
<hateball> kaddi: :)
<hateball> all is well that ends well
<kaddi> hateball: yeah, i'm happy too.. :)
<jubo2> Now that this Netbook is my irccin' base I gonna get a pressure air can and some silicon paste and take apart that stupid Lenovo
<jubo2> Pressure air 400ml == 5.90€
<jubo2> Silicon paste == 4.90€
<jubo2> Screwdriver == costed ages ago
<jubo2> worst that I can happen is I cannot put it together and no data is lost
<jubo2> If the CPU starts running cool I will have salvaged 250€-300€ worth of HW
<kaddi> is there a rule what logs i can delete? ci have a 1.3GB kern.log atm which i'm not sure is of anyuse really
<jubo2> that laptop cost ~ £1,700
<jubo2> when it was new in 2011
<jubo2> kaddi: you have heard of automatic log rotation?
<kaddi> nopw
<jubo2> kaddi: hmm.. that's weird. I'd imagine it is turned on by default on a GNU/Linukka shipment
<jubo2> kaddi: goes like this
<kaddi> old logs are deleted automatically?
<jubo2> it periodically moves filename.log to filename.log.0.gz ( or something very similar )
<kaddi> ok
<jubo2> moves filename.log.<N>.gz to filename.log.<N+1>.gz
<jubo2> and deletes the last in the rotation
<jubo2> that way you have history of logs but it doesn't need maintenance from human like your situation
<kaddi> but will that break if I delete kernel.log.1 now? I onl have 40GB on / (small ssd) and 1.5GB in logs that are old really make an impact
<kaddi> jubo2: i think it's working, i suspect something seriously freaked.. I do have kernlog.2-4.gz which are a coupl of kb only
<kaddi> but kern.log.1 is 1.3GB
<jubo2> kaddi: If I were you I'd look up the start-date and end-date from the file and move it to filename.log.2011-01-15-2015-11-26.tar.gz ( e.g. for start date Jan 15th 2011 and end date of today
<jubo2> the touch filename.log
<jubo2> *then
<jubo2> and do that like yearly or so
<kaddi> what's a good application to open a GB data file?
<jubo2> then you have kernlog-2015.tar.gz kernlog-2016.tar.gz you get
<jubo2> kaddi: any application that processet is serially without reading but small pieces of the file to memory at any time
<jubo2> kaddi: grep is useful, awk, sed, tail -f..
<kaddi> so the 1.3GB file is nov 15th to nov 23 2015
<kaddi> looks like it basically consists of a billion Bluetooth: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle 0 lines
<jubo2> so you name that kernlog-2015-11-15-2015-11-23.tar.gz if you need to maintain non-data-losing
<jubo2> kaddi: notice it is little endian encoding
<jubo2> a 'ls' will always automatically display bunch of filenames like this in chronological order
<kaddi> no, i don't need to mantain that, i want to know if i can delete it without breaking the rotation you told me about
<jubo2> hmm.. I'm afraid I cannot help coz I don't know
<kaddi> ah ok
<kaddi> There's 12414292 lines of "Bluetooth: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle" in that log
<jubo2> kaddi: try
<hateball> kaddi: yes, you can kill the file
<jubo2> 'cp kernel.log kernel.log.old' ( better to use dates than just .old )
<kaddi> ok it's deleted
<jubo2> 'rm kernel.log'
<jubo2> 'touch kernel.log'
<kaddi> did a rm kernel.log.1 touch kernel.log.1.. so if it needs the file it's there, it's just empty :p
<hateball> syslog will just spawn a new file anyhow
<jubo2> I thought it would
<hateball> you should probably see about why bluetooth is acting up tho
<kaddi> and I now have 4GB free, which makes me feel much more at ease
<kaddi> yeah, i probably should :p
<kaddi> i only use it once in a month or so.. but was planning on doing that tomorrow, so might be smart to check it out today
<jubo2> Seems in GNU/Linukka if you snatch the some files or directory or something it will just use it's best judgement to create a reasonable set of confs for itself
<jubo2> that's the usual thing
<kaddi> see, now the /var/log directory went from 1.4GB to just 38MB
 * kaddi has a happeh :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Smurphy> Howdy folks.
<BluesKaj> Hi Smurphy
<kaddi> heya
<Smurphy> Ah - folks - if you have slowing down systems - a very good thing to do - especially with KDE/Plasma: ln -s /dev/null .xsession-errors
<Smurphy> Hi BluesKaj :)
<Smurphy> and if one wants to prolong the life of his SSD, mount /tmp, /var/tmp and /var/log to a ramfs. it will be cleaned upon reboot, and won't touch the SSD. Only - in case you need to troubleshoot - disable the ramfs.
<Smurphy> :}
<kaddi> but only if you have a lot of ram too ;p
<Smurphy> mac mini here, i7 2.6GHz Quad-Core CPU, 16GB Ram. That should do it ;D
<kaddi> 4GB of RAM here ;)
<kaddi> well the bluetooth thing found it's own way of solving the problem, apparently.. it's no longer detecting my adapter >.<
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘.xsession-errors’: File exists
<jubo2> G'moring BluesKaj
<jubo2> *morning even
<hateball> Smurphy: Maybe there is a reason that logs get written
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Of course you have to remove it first :)
<jubo2> Kids: moring is when a ship is at anchor outside the port waiting for docking and unloading or loading space in the harbor
<Smurphy> hateball: I have nothing against logs. I have something against my .xsession-errors file being 5GB in size at the end of the day.
<jubo2> Morning is in Irc Standard Time always, no matter what the timezone or time of day
<BluesKaj> old Hp 2008 vintage , amd cpu 5200+ dual core, 6G RAM, Samsung EVO 250G SSD
<Smurphy> My laptop is a Asus Netbook, 4GB Ram, 1.8Ghz 4Core Atom CPU :)
<jubo2> I would just like a computer that works
<Smurphy> jubo2: Got plenty of them here.
<jubo2> The power button would have fallen off this one if I hadn't Jesus taped it
<kaddi> hmm, is there an easy way to check if the lack of bluetooth adapter is a hardware or a driver issue? should the bluetooth adapter show up in lusb/lspci if the drivers are missing?
<kaddi> (i should probably mention again that I had a bit of a rocky upgrade this morning from 15.04 to 15.10, everything seems working now but the bluetooth. However I haven't used bluetooth in weeks so this problem may be unrelated)
<jubo2> kaddi: yeah.. dist-upgrade is famous for causing some stuff to break but nothing very significant breaking
<jubo2> kaddi: That is why I do semi-clean installation
<jubo2> clean would be clean
<jubo2> I mount /home at "clean" install time so it's semi-clean coz it obviously reads in some of the confs or just decline to write over owner's existing records
<kaddi> yeah, due to my space issues, I didn't split / and /home
<kaddi> might by a bigger drive
<jubo2> kaddi: aha.. you save yourself from some headache you get yourself some other headacche
<kaddi> yeah.. what i get for wanting a ssd :p
<jubo2> Me fallen for the same allure
<kaddi> when I had 500GB hard drive, i split /home / and all too
<jubo2> bought 120GB SSD
<kaddi> now I have a dual boot on 120GB and.. yeah.. it's not easy
<jubo2> for 4 OS.. a Linukka in a Windows and a Windows in a Linukka
<kaddi> i should wipe the recovery partition and make that /home
<Smurphy> dmesg | grep -i Blu
<Smurphy> That would tel, you if it has been detected by your currently running kernel.
<kaddi> Smurphy: it shows nothing
<clivejo> why would anyone want to dual boot into windows?!?
<kaddi> i'm fairly sure it doesn't since all programs are telling me there's no bluetooth adapter present
<kaddi> clivejo: because work sucks and has windows only programs
<kaddi> :p
<clivejo> kaddi: not setup a VM?
<kaddi> clivejo: doesn't make much of a difference if I run Windows in a VM or as a dualboot, really.. The space used would be about the same
<kaddi> and windows was already installed, so I don't go through the hassle of having to do the install again
<clivejo> but windows doesnt like sharing with other OS!
<jubo2> clivejo: All ain't got quadcore with such fine virtualization support and 16GB or more RAM that you can smoothly run Micro$hit Office in a Windows in a KVM or Xen
<Smurphy> kaddi: Then bluetooth drivers have not been loaded.
<clivejo> gonna give you no end of hassle
<jubo2> clivejo: some of us poor
<BluesKaj> VMs have never been a satisfactory experience for me with windows guests , always some problem
<kaddi> jubo2: good point.. with 4GB of RAM, i'm not sure VB would be the way to go.. not if you want to work in the guest OS
<Smurphy> kaddi: amke a: sudo modprobe bluetooth
<Smurphy> it should load all kind of dependend drivers.
<Smurphy> Thing is - it usually loads these at start automatically.
<Smurphy> What computer is it  you have ?
<clivejo> I have a laptop with 4Gb RAM and it runs windows fine
<clivejo> in VirtualBox
<kaddi> Smurphy: ok, now I get messages about bluetooth being loaded
<Smurphy> ok.
<Smurphy> make: dmesg | grep -i Blu
<kaddi> systemsettings still says there's no bluetooth adapter though
<Smurphy> again
<kaddi> http://pastebin.com/qSaAKSgf
<Smurphy> Ok. Did you enable KDE Bluetooth Integration ?
<kaddi> is the result i get from the grep
<kaddi> it's enabled in systemsettings ->Bluetooth ->Advanced
<Smurphy> Then it should work.
<kaddi> yeah, i agree that it should work
<Smurphy> Do you have bluez and bluedevil installed ? that's what is linking to KDE.
<Smurphy> also rfkill is very handy.
<kaddi> bluez and bluedevil are installed
<kaddi> what is rfkill?
<Smurphy> It gives you the possibility to enable/disable bluetooth
<kaddi> how? rfkill bluetooth?
<Smurphy> By default, I disable them all (Bluetooth).
<Smurphy>  rfkill list
<Smurphy> by example ;)
<kaddi> rfkill list bluetooth returns nothing
<BluesKaj> how does the .xsession-errors file become so large on your machine , Smurphy, Mine is only a couple hunderd lines
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: that is a good question ... As I was not able to reduce it, I decided that way.
<Smurphy> rfkill list
<Smurphy> only that !
<kaddi> myrti@mytree:~$ rfkill list
<kaddi> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<kaddi>         Soft blocked: no
<kaddi>         Hard blocked: no
<kaddi> that's all
<Smurphy> So there is no recognized bluetooth device there.
<Smurphy> when you do: lsmod | grep bluetooth
<Smurphy> What do you see ?
<BluesKaj> i use autoremove and autoclean a lot
<Smurphy> bluetooth             516096  29 bnep,btbcm,btrtl,btusb,rfcomm,btintel
<Smurphy> Got this.
<kaddi> myrti@mytree:~$ lsmod |grep bluetooth
<kaddi> bluetooth             516096  5 bnep
<Smurphy> Ok - which Kubuntu version are you running ?
<kaddi> 15.10
<kaddi> since this morning
<Smurphy> OK - check this: lsusb | grep -i Blu
<Smurphy> usually a USB device.
<kaddi> nothing
<Smurphy> Then your bluetooth device has not been recognized.
<kaddi> yes
<Smurphy> Is it internal, or a USB key ?
<kaddi> that's what I was saying
<kaddi> internal
<Smurphy> Could you provide me the listing of: sudo dmidecode
<Smurphy> it has all registered hardware inside.
<kaddi> http://pastebin.com/0PwG3DXT
<Smurphy> It doesn't show any Bluetooth. Could you also paste the "lsusb" please ?
<Smurphy> and lspci
<Smurphy> It has to be somewhere... :}
<Smurphy> And - last question. Have you checked the driver manager ? Eventually you need to load drivers.
<kaddi> http://pastebin.com/cHunUi1A
<jubo2> I want to force my GNU/Linukka to slow the chip down or disable the critical temp autoshutdown
<kaddi> yeah, it said something about needing an intel driver for microcode, which I let it download
<jubo2> I don't care if the latter solution burns my chip broken
<Smurphy> Microcode is smomething else.
<kaddi> yeah i figure it might
<kaddi> i'll be back in a bit, i'll boot into windows to check for the bluetooth there.. this is starting to be evry weird
<Smurphy> ok.
<Smurphy> Probably a bluetooth modem or so.
<Smurphy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1388969 *prolly this*
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1388969 in linux (Ubuntu) "bluetooth hci interface "down" on every reboot" [Low,Expired]
<jubo2> LiveCD + 'sudo lilo -M /dev/sdc mbr' -> Yet another unbootable Win7 rescued
<jubo2> and naturally need to 'sudo apt install lilo'
<jubo2> Then when you get bored of just Windows you can install GNU/Linukka again by the side and that time GRUB will nuke lilo from the MBR and take over
<Smurphy> Reason I stopped using grub/lilo on UEFI systems.
<Smurphy> Ok I';ll be off a while. Of kaddi comes back, provide him the link I pasted before please.
<jubo2> Smurphy: That 500GB had an UEFI boot sector
<jubo2> till I smashed it to bithereens with Gparted lol
<BluesKaj> jubo2, using legacy mode and secure boot disabled?
<jubo2> uhh..
<jubo2> BluesKaj: uhh.. wut?
<BluesKaj> in your urfi/bios
<BluesKaj> uefi even
<jubo2> The 500GiB disk that woulnd't boot eventhough Acronis said it would but that wasn't anything a 'sudo apt install lilo' and 'sudo lilo /dev/sdc -M mbr' wouldn't fix
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I don't think I've seen such settings in the BIOS
<BluesKaj> I'm curious about how other users handle booting after wiping the uefi  boot partition
<jubo2> that machine is weird.. It's a 2011 1st generation i5
<jubo2> When in Kubuntu it burns the chip off
<BluesKaj> I just letkubuntu ubiquity do it's thing and install grub
<jubo2> When in Windows it slows the clock to 1-1.5GHz
<jubo2> no sorrly 1.5-2.0
<jubo2> and does not overheat
<BluesKaj> nm, we're not even on the same page
<jubo2> also in Windows the readings are by an order of magnitude less volatile
<jubo2> something fishy in mi HW or microcode or somewhere
<jubo2> ** the temperature
<jubo2> the sensor does crazy in Kubuntu and causes overheat shutdown now and then
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<jubo2> in Windows the temp fluxes like 2-3C
<jubo2> they prlly just mellow it out algorithmically
<BluesKaj> is there a question in there ?
<jubo2> but the 15-20C variance in matter of few seconds without noticeable change in CPU load or current clock speed
<jubo2> vs 2-3C variance in the Windows readings
<BluesKaj> guess not  :-)
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I should prlly write about this in mah http://juboblo.gr
<jubo2> the case is so bizarre
<jubo2> and annoying
<jubo2> and fixable
<jubo2> silicon paste is 4.90€ / syringe
<jubo2> 400ml pressured air can is 5.90€
<jubo2> and I gotta go to the HW store to get mi mum's RAM
<BluesKaj> well, this isn't your personal blog for musings and thoughts , if that's what you mean , jubo2
<jubo2> so I get all on same trip
<jubo2> BluesKaj: yeah
<jubo2> not irc material
<jubo2> BluesKaj: You want question?
<BluesKaj> this is Kubuntu support iirc
<jubo2> BluesKaj: Why does my Kubuntu15.10 GNU/Linukka burn the chip at ~ 90C ~ 2.0-2.5Ghz operating speed causing emergency shutdown because of temperature because the readings viewed in Psensor may flux 15-20C somewhat interdependent of CPU load. Windows 7 keeps the CPU ~ 1.5-2.0GHz quite independent from the load and the temps are in the acceptable ~ 70C zone with only 2-4C variance in the readings
<jubo2> Dear #kubuntu, what is this?
<jubo2> Psensor is a copyleft program 'sudo apt install psensor'
<jubo2> Core Temp is a Windows program and reports real time temp sensor data ( prlly algorithmically smoothed but much more stable ) and real time CPU frequency
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<jubo2> with these I have been able to cross examine the behaviour of the various operating systems
<jubo2> G'afternoon lordievader
<BluesKaj> jubo2, dunno but have you cleaned your cpu geatsink and fins lately?
<BluesKaj> heatsink
<lordievader> o/ How are you guys doing?
<Smurphy> jubo2: If there is a UEFI/EFI Partition on the disk, install refind - it can boot directly from the Ubuntu kernels.
<Smurphy> apt-get  install refind - but make sure the efi disk is mounted.
<pat_rick> hey all
<pat_rick> I've got trouble getting video hardware acceleration to work on Kubuntu 15.10 when using fglrx
<pat_rick> using the packages from the official repositories, vainfo reports an error
<pat_rick> using the packages from the AMD site (which are a bit newer), vainfo looks ok, but whenever I play a hd video on youtube all I see is a green video
<pat_rick> as in, the entire video is green when I switch to hd
<pat_rick> hey all
<pat_rick> I've got trouble getting video hardware acceleration to work on Kubuntu 15.10 when using fglrx
<pat_rick> using the packages from the official repositories, vainfo reports an error
<pat_rick> sing the packages from the AMD site (which are a bit newer), vainfo looks ok, but whenever I play a hd video on youtube all I see is a green video
<pat_rick> as in, the entire video is green when I switch to hd
<hmeine> Hi, since the update from 15.04 to 15.10 I am missing *kdesvn* (not available in muon, no up-to-date online information about packages).  I did not find any sign that it is abandoned or so, so can anybody here point me to how to get it?
<lordievader> !info kdesvn
<ubottu> Package kdesvn does not exist in wily
<lordievader> !info kdesvn vivid
<ubottu> Package kdesvn does not exist in vivid
<lordievader> hmeine: According to [1] 14.04 was the last version with kdesvn. [1] https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesvn
<hmeine> lordievader: thanks a lot. apparently, nobody here heard about its fate either. :-(
<lordievader> hmeine: I suppose you could compile it from source.
<hmeine> the link is useful, though - thanks
<hmeine> yes, I could.  I just wonder about it – I thought it was one of the most important projects within kdesdk
<hmeine> (along kdbg and kdevelop, I guess)
<hmeine> and one of the best SVN GUIs for Linux
<hmeine> I'll ask in #kde
<patrick__> hey all
<patrick__> I've got trouble getting video hardware acceleration to work on Kubuntu 15.10 when using fglrx
<patrick__> using the packages from the official repositories, vainfo reports an error
<patrick__> using the packages from the AMD site (which are a bit newer), vainfo looks ok, but whenever I play a hd video on youtube all I see is a green video
<patrick__>  as in, the entire video is green when I switch to hd
<elliot_> hi
<thesola10> silence.
<thesola10> Oh hi
<elliot_> kafkon
<elliot_> ?
<thesola10> ?
<elliot_> I have a question
<elliot_> rss install ?
<elliot_> How to inaugurati
<krytarik> !details | elliot_
<ubottu> elliot_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<patrick__> hey all
<patrick__> I've got trouble getting video hardware acceleration to work on Kubuntu 15.10 when using fglrx
<patrick__> using the packages from the official repositories, vainfo reports an error
<patrick__> using the packages from the AMD site (which are a bit newer), vainfo looks ok, but whenever I play a hd video on youtube all I see is a green video
<patrick__> as in, the entire video is green when I switch to hd
<lordievader> patrick__: Is the driver loaded?
<patrick__> lordievader: fglrx is loaded, yes
<lordievader> What happens when you disable the graphics acceleration for your video player?
<patrick__> almost everything seems to work, with the exception of video acceleration and blender refusing to acknowledge my GPU as an OpenCL device
<patrick__> lordievader: no change in firefox or vlc
<patrick__> interestingly vlc cpu usage is relatively low even for an hd movie
<patrick__> might be the source material, though
<lordievader> Hmm, does this happen to be a hybrid system?
<patrick__> no
<lordievader> patrick__: Could you pastebin the output of glxinfo?
<patrick__> lordievader: have fun https://paste.kde.org/poxr7qaic
<lordievader> patrick__: That looks alright. Not really sure what is causing the green screens, etc.
<patrick__> lordievader: yeah, me neither, as I said, I suspect the video hw acceleration
<patrick__> vainfo reports an error with fglrx(-updates) from the repositories
<patrick__> the green videos only happen with fglrx from amd.com though
<patrick__> if nothing helps, I guess I could go back to radeonsi
<patrick__> fglrx isn't really good enough for most games anyway
<lordievader> Does the driver load when using the one from the repo?
<patrick__> yes
<lordievader> Hmm.... Not really sure what this mean. What model card do you have anyways?
<patrick__> both the amd one and the repo one work with the exception of the video thing
<patrick__> 7850 w 2gb
<heinkel_111> patrick__:
<heinkel_111> patrick__: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?69302-Graphics-card-driver-advice
<heinkel_111> <--- not sure if this is relevant for you
<heinkel_111> but take a look
<patrick__> heinkel_111: unfortunately not, but thanks anyways!
<r_rios> Hello. I just updated to Kubuntu 15.10, but Plasma won't start up. LightDM shows up, but it gets stuck at the splash screen
<r_rios> GNOME runs just fine
<finetundra> What backend should amarok be using?
#kubuntu 2015-11-27
<mhall119> ovidiu-florin: hey, I got a hangout request yesterday when I wasn't around, was I needed for something?
<ausername> okay so on my computer I have two has ddrives one harddrive with wndoze 7 and the other linux, I though I was able to just hit f10 to select bootmenu from bios to select harddrive to boot from but linux overwrote MBR and now i have to go thru grub?  how do I have windows reinstall its own mbr?
<rafael> hi
<rafael> I need help
<Guest96132> I just install kubuntu on toshiba laptop
<Guest96132> but after install finish
<Guest96132> restart the machine
<Guest96132> and when it will initialize
<Guest96132> it say that dont have os
<ahoneybun> Guest96132: sounds like you did not install grub right
<ahoneybun> can you boot back into the usb/dvd and choose the live option
<Guest96132> yes
<Guest96132> I am installing via USB
<Guest96132> I do a research and seem like be grub
<Guest96132> error
<Guest96132> I am following this tuto http://askubuntu.com/questions/420005/cannot-add-ppa-ppayannubuntu-boot-repair
<Guest96132> now
<ovidiu-florin> mhall119: monthly Kubuntu hangout
<ovidiu-florin> mhall119: we discussed current tasks status, and added some tasks, removed some tasks
<noj2009> hello, is kubuntu working well with the tochscreen of a lenovo-by300 convertible?
<noj2009> nobody want to answer?
<dv__> the recent documents in the kicker menu dont do anything if I click on them
<dv__> the klipper's context menu does not allow me to clear the history
<dv__> and, the calendar view (when I click on the clock display on the task bar) does not highlight any holidays anymore
<dv__> these seem like serious steps back, dont they
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<hazamonzo> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi hazamonzo
<Smurphy> Morning folks :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Smurphy
<hazamonzo> I have a question as there is some life here today :)
<hazamonzo> How might i go about adding the option... "extract here" when i right click an archive?
<hazamonzo> At the moment i have to open files with ark instead of the quick, right click, extract
<hazamonzo> Or even the select files, add to archive?
<hazamonzo> Small things i know but super useful
<hazamonzo> Any thoughts BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, checking
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Ahh thanks!
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, lots of services missing from dolphin , but even the available downloads are lacking. However I use unp to extract in the terminal by opening the terminal in the folder the compressed file is located and doing: unp  nameofpackage.tar.gz, for example
<BluesKaj> unp is available in the repos
<BluesKaj> !unp
<BluesKaj> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (wily), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Understood. Its a shame that the UI is a little behind (although it looks VERY pretty)
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: I notived that the pastebin widget was also missing these days. Was very useful
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, well i think useability has been somewhat sacrficed for looks, but that's afunction of transference from plasma4 to plasma 5. I think the services will eventually catch up
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Yeah that makes sense. Im happy enough that most of my new laptop worked with 15.10
<hazamonzo> The ONLY things i had issues with which i gave up on was the SSD and the... ummm.. Nvidua / Intel card swapping
<hazamonzo> I was able to set it to the intel one and leave it at that
<BluesKaj> Optimus eh?
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Yeah something like that
<hazamonzo> Both cards worked but when i rebooted, with or without power ect it was a coin toss to is the driver loaded for the right card
<BluesKaj> yeah it's a pita on linux. unfortunately
<hazamonzo> I tried to find a pattern in about... 50 reboots :D
<BluesKaj> I thought most users went with the nvidia-prime setup on Optimus
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Oh i tried all sorts of things. half of which i cannot remember
 * BluesKaj nods
<hazamonzo> In the end i was able to install at least (using some grub command during installation), then get the Nvidia driver detected and finally, switch it to Intel instead of Nvidia
<hazamonzo> Instead of letting linux decide what card to use
<hazamonzo> At least... thats what i *think* I did :)
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, think some blacklisting the intel  gpu in favour of the nvidia since it's more capable handling video loads
<Odur> hazamonzo: regarding servicemenus in dolphin. Try this: "sudo ln -s /usr/share/kde4/servicetypes/konqpopupmenuplugin.desktop /usr/share/kservicetypes5/"
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: I totally agree although its something i will have to look at later. Im in the "if it isn't broken then don't fix it" stage due to other work commitments :)
<BluesKaj> Odur, thanks! That worked here :-)
<hazamonzo> Odur: Can i ask what that does before i go ahead and run it? I have to be careful i don't break anything while im working :)
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: hehehe, you just jump right on in there eh? :D
<Odur> just making a link from a file to another place, making the extract here appear again
<hazamonzo> Odur: So pretty safe then?
<Odur> Yep. There is a bug report here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/1499530
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, I'm a home user, no worries about breaking stuff since I use 14.04 as my backup OS
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1499530 in dolphin (Ubuntu) "Dolphin context menu is missing "Compress"/"Extract" entries" [Medium,Confirmed]
<hazamonzo> Odur: Thank you!! Worked a treat :)
<Odur> hazamonzo: Should be fixed when we get KDE Framework 15.16.0.
<hazamonzo> Odur: Its only a small thing but its useful.
<hazamonzo> Now if i can get my pastebin / imagebin widget back i'll be set! :D
<Odur> Very useful :)
<hazamonzo> I loved the fact you can print-screen and drag directly to the widget to paste the image
<hazamonzo> without having to save to disk, open a website, upload the image ect ect
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Odur: Thanks again guys. I better get back to work
<Odur> You're welcome :)
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, have fun :-)
<hazamonzo> :)
<finetundra> Hey folks, howo do I add skins to amarok that I get from KDE look?
<isolater> well
<finetundra> isolater: well what?
<isolater> well this is pretty nice, new to kubuntu
<isolater> what do you like about kubuntu? what is better than say, Unbuntu?
<finetundra> Ah well, honestly kubuntu has felt easier to customize
<finetundra> Though I've only used it with KDE 4, so I don't know how it feels with KDE 5
<finetundra> isolater: why did you choose kubuntu, if I may ask?
<isolater> Well I am testing it really, running in a VM right now.  It looks like it has some really interesting things.
<isolater> Seems easy to get started with so far
<master_> I would appreciate some help with my quassel irc client
<master_> Next to my identity I have (+iwxcr).  I don't know what this means
<rarog> доброго всем
<mparillo> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mok> hello, what is the password for live user kubuntu 15.10?
<mok> hitting enter on live session just resets to login (doesn't say login failed though
<mok> )
<bprompt> mok:    there isn't any that I know of, I think .... it "might" be just "kubuntu" or "ubuntu", from older iso's
<mok> bprompt: thanks for reply. kubuntu or ubuntu don't work. It's a pity, I would like to try before I install! :)
<bprompt> mok:  it shouldn't ask you for a password for a live session though
<bprompt> if it's asking for one, it seems that the iso burning didn't go well
<mok> bprompt: I would have thought same. starts with login screen with live session user as username
<mok> clicking on login just cycles back to login screen
<mok> I didn't burn, dd'd onto usbstick
<bprompt> mok:    I've seen that on broken files live sessions, like the user didn't shutdown the session properly and did a force-shutdown by pressing the power button
<bprompt> but otherwise, it wouldn't ask you for a password for a live session
<mok> ok, thanks for the advice
<mok> I said I'd be mad and just install of that usb disk anyway. I think that was a mistake, now a prompt with my username, input password, press enter, recycles to login screen. Nooooooooooooooooooooooo!
<bprompt> same liveusb session login screen?
<mok> no, my hdd login session
<bprompt> and you entered the right login and password?
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> mok:    did you do a full hdd install from the usb stick that was asking you for a login at the live session?
<mok> yep
<mok> rebooted from the usb disk and went into install rather than live session, went through the install onto hdd, removed usb disk, rebooted
<bprompt> well then
<bprompt> hehhe
<bprompt> mok:   so you have a broken live usb session, and reasonable enough, it gave you a broken hdd installation,  :/
<bprompt> mok:     your hmmm reburn the .iso to usb
<mok> shouldda known betta! ;)
<bprompt> or redownload the iso, assuming it might be corrupted, possibly is not, but who knows, likely the issue is the burning, something happened while burning to to the usb stick
<mok> md5sum matches, so it was a good download. Dunno what could have happened during dd. Anyway, back to drawing board. Thanks for your time bprompt
<bprompt> well
<bprompt> mok:    how did you burn it?  I mean... what did you issue for "dd"?
<mok> just sudo dd if=kub...etc of=/dev/sdc
<bprompt> looks good
<teknova> trying to find out what is the most stable os for running the most recent stable builds of digikam......
<teknova> thoughts?
<bprompt> I've heard of some saying 15.10 is decently stable enough, not sure if it has digikam though
<teknova> 15.10 kubuntu is troublesome in the least
<bprompt> teknova:     well, there's always the 14.04 lts
<teknova> its crash seg faulted twice on me and thats after having login loop problems with the live cd
<teknova> well has anyone tried 4.14 digikam in 14.04 kubuntu?
<teknova> im running mint 17.2 cinnimon as my main system but i was havinh seg fault problems with digikam there too
<teknova> i really like digikam at a tagging and sorting tool and im even happy to install a whole os just for it
<bprompt> hehe
<bprompt> I don't run it myself, for one
<bprompt> teknova:    what kde version is cinnamon 17.2 running anyway?   maybe your kde version is the same as kubuntu's 15.10 for all we know, thus the seg faulting
<teknova> well  i am running them both from the phillip5 ppa
<teknova> kde i think is 4.14
<teknova> kde i think is 4.1?
<bprompt> well... not exactly, 4.1 !== 4.14
<teknova> 4.1 was a typo
<teknova> 4.14
<teknova> 4.14 is the last one they are suppose to do for mint
<teknova> because of the lack of newest kde
<teknova> i think
<bprompt> well.. for the time being I gather
<teknova> 15.10 comes with digikam 14.12 and id be happy to use that but it kept closing unexpecteply plus this does not seem to be the most for my hardware
<teknova> most stable*
<teknova> the seg faults im getting in 15.10 are when close system windows aand such
<teknova> somthing about qt5
<teknova> verizon really?
<teknova> i hopes its cause you have no other choice
<teknova> sorry thet my corpopate touretts..
<bprompt> teknova:     hmmm give a whirl I gather to 14.04
<bprompt> eheh
<teknova> ok will do
<teknova> my ssd hate me right now anyway
<teknova> kde mint followed by kubuntu 15.10 followed by 14.04 lol
<mok> teknova: http://scribblesandsnaps.com/2014/12/12/making-digikam-stable-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<mok> doh! he's gone. I better go too, too tired! :)
#kubuntu 2015-11-28
<madd0g37> hi all
<rritoch> Problem solved, I needed to delete ~/.local/share/kscreen . This bug was apparently already reported https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343674
<ubottu> KDE bug 343674 in general "Plasma is brought down by libqxcb segfaults with the screen locked & switched off" [Grave,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<MichaelP> Just upgraded plasma 5.4.2 to 5.4.3 now where can i find Qt 5.5.1 ?
<MichaelP> Never mind found it ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/backup-qt551
<nolsen> Is it normal for the kubuntu installation to take a long time on doing the next time?
<nolsen> next step*
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> Hi sick_rimmit`, hazamonzo
<Odur> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Odur
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Hey there!
<BluesKaj> 0/
<k819k> Hi , i was trying to install minimal version of KDE (kde-plasma-desktop as described here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) but i get Unable to locate package kde-plasma-desktop.How do I install this?
<h9xnotebook> hello
<h9xnotebook> can any one help me
<BluesKaj> no instant gratifiaction here
<reaper_x> hello everyone :)
<BluesKaj> hi reaper_x
<rly> I don't have any window decoration for some reason. How can I enable those? It's as if plasma just doesn't work.
<Grandson> hello world, maybe you could lend a hand.  Im looking for a distro for grandma, she's coming from XP.  She's the furthest from computer savvy.  After a few environments I abandoned the idea of pre-builds and settled on wmii with Arch Linux, and this time around likely dwb.  I have zero experience with a KDE environment, but understand the difficulty for ludites switching and the many differences between OSs.  Would you recommend Ku
<rly> Grandson: Debian Stable with XFCE4 preconfigured or Mac OS X.
<rly> Grandson: or just stay with Windows, as she is old and all.
<rly> Grandson: "KDE" is way too unstable for my taste to be left alone with non-technical people.
<rly> (Gnome is just an abonimation)
<Grandson> My general thought is something that auto updates and is not a massive security risk...  I think I actually upgraded it to XP from ME she was using for years.  I wasnt sure, but I did think KDE may be too technical, I know that Gnome is a switchers nightmare and she didnt like my description of it off the top.  I also find gnome now to be a bit resource heavy
<Grandson> Doesnt help that her computer is worse off than the shitty Vaio netbook I turned into a little powerhouse.  I love grandma, but not enough to build a custom environment > v <
<rly> Grandson: one other piece of advice: do not change the desktop every few years.
<rly> Grandson: they generally hate that.
<rly> Grandson: or just buy an ipad.
<Grandson> Lmao yea, she didnt notice with XP other than it was faster and crashed less :D
<rly> Grandson: it's not like they want to use more features than that.
<Grandson> Yea shes got a lenovo, but damned if I can convince her to do anything more than solitaire on it
<rly> Grandson: old people love those Apple devices.
<rly> Grandson: see? More arguments to not give her a real computer.
<rly> Grandson: she is just a consumer and perhaps writes an e-mail.
<rly> Grandson: or Skypes, etc.
<rly> Grandson: old people don't care about the standard shell or whether you can install Cygwin ;)
<rly> They just want to *use* the device.
<rly> They don't generally know that a machine comes out of the store in a pretty useless state without any configuration.
<Grandson> lol Yea thats about it, email, and copious online purchases, of which when I walk by I still have to tell her to use firefox equiped with HTTPS everywhere.  Ive been thinking about grabbing one of those monocle styled restrictive OSs the forces everything on her, a premise of computer nowadays I very much opposed but for her pushed updates would be a good thing.  Id grab windows 10 if her computer would support it, but Im not usre 
<Grandson> I don't know irc too well, so apologies for bad format rly.  Thanks for the info
<MichaelP> How do i stop 15.10 from annoying me with popping up fglrx driver ready to install ?
<rly> MichaelP: install an operating system with better configuration options, like NixOS.
<rly> MichaelP: or if that's not what you wanted to hear, find the pid of the window.
<rly> MichaelP: then find the package name via apt-file.
<MichaelP> rly: i am on NixoS Kubuntu 15.10
<rly> MichaelP: that makes no sense.
<rly> MichaelP: then uninstall that package.
<rly> MichaelP: NixOS is the name of an operating system, like Ubuntu also is.
<rly> MichaelP: in my experience all the addon Ubuntu crap is well... crap.
<MichaelP> Ubuntu is the worst... Everything built off it is better
<rly> MichaelP: Debian is also better.
<rly> MichaelP: but even Debian packagers make mistakes.
<MichaelP> of course debian is
<rly> MichaelP: I prefer to run a system with as little human involvement as possible.
<rly> MichaelP: unless I know who those people actually are.
<MichaelP> what package do i remove to stop thise notifications
<rly> MichaelP: I gave you the instructions to do that.
<rly> MichaelP: just Google until you understand what my instructions are.
<rly> MichaelP: a machine would be able to understand these instructions in two decades.
<rly> MichaelP:so, good luck.
<MichaelP> Im use to arch for the last year... Just giving something else a shot
<odmen> vd
<gh0st1ng> hey guys, any way to get the front audio jack working togheter with the back audio jack?
<Algot> Apologies. Long time absent. Recent Kubuntu 15.10 install. What is Meta Key? Win does not seem to work.
<Algot> Want to be able to do accents easily and it used to work for me in older Kubuntu versions.
<lordievader> Meta is the Windows key, indeed.
<lordievader> The compose key is disabled by default, iirc.
<Algot> :lordievader thank you. I tracked it down in system settings. I'm back in business.
<nolsen> I keep having a problem with KDE, it keeps crashing with a segfault error, for plasma and some other thing that I forgot.
<nolsen> and the slow login.
<zleap> anyone here,
<clivejo> hi zleap
<zleap> hi
<clivejo> how are you?
<zleap> i am just seeting if someoe can help jubo2 with the temp / fan control issues
<zleap> clivejo:  i am good thanks
<xixor> awwww yeah, wassup nerds
<zleap> jubo2: says there is a problem with how kubuntu handles temperature sensing and fan control, as in the cpu overheats
<xixor> is there a default way to launch dolphin with a keyboard shortcut?  Similar to windows+E in windows?
<clivejo> jubo2 seems to be having a lot of issues with Kubuntu
<clivejo> xixor: you could probably configure a shortcut for it
<xixor> clivejo: yes, I do this every time I install kubuntu.  Just seems like one of the useability things that should be default.  The whole 'everything under the sun' is configuration gets tiresome the 40th time you do things
<clivejo> System Settings > Shortcuts
<xixor> alright, next question, how to reset kde/plasma settings?  the old mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.old no longer seems to work?
<valorie> xixor: I wasn't here, can you say again what is the problem?
<xixor> valorie: sup
<xixor> valorie: no problem really
<valorie> I couldn't connect to freenode for a couple of days on my bnc
<valorie> so i"m here without it
<xixor> bnc?
<valorie> and no backlog
<valorie> it's a type of bouncer -- I connect to it; it connects to freenode
<clivejo> valorie: is there a way to pipe the install with a config file to setup Kubuntu with a certain config?
<valorie> only it wasn't
<valorie> hmmm
<clivejo> I know Ive heard of sys admins in uni's doing something like that
<valorie> we set the defaults
<valorie> but I think that is in kubuntu-settings or so
<clivejo> xixor would like a default shortkey to launch dolphin
<lordievader> clivejo: Suppose you could do that if you have a puppet infrastucture.
<valorie> well, there is a way to roll your own ISO
<valorie> !custom iso
<valorie> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<valorie> pff
<lordievader> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<valorie> that's it, thanks lordievader
<lordievader> ;) Got it among my favorites. Came in handy when I messed with netboot images.
<clivejo> he also asked "how to reset kde/plasma settings?  the old mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.old no longer seems to work?"
<clivejo> I just tend to create a new account :/
<valorie> ah, they are now in ~/.config or ~/.local
<xixor> .config seems to have a ton of settings
<valorie> best to try to find the actual file and mv only that one
<valorie> yes, it's default and we now follow it
<xixor> so does one then pick and choose the particular file(s) that correspond to plasma/kde?
<clivejo> xixor: is there something broken?
<valorie> same with .local
<xixor> clivejo: I'm interested in experiencing virgin kubuntu 15.10, which I just upgraded to, see what the raw, unaltered user experience is like
<xixor> I guess I could just make a new user and login
<valorie> that's the easiest, yeah
<clivejo> Id create a new user
<xixor> so, for my own user, my 2 year old son has had his way with this machine quite severely, and icons are all over the place, the taskbar is all messed up for example
<xixor> so if I want to just reset kwin/plasma/kde settings only, I have to selectively identify the dozen or so files and directories in .config?
<valorie> in general, yes
<valorie> sometimes you can even just edit them
<valorie> usually just text files
<valorie> and surprisingly interesting and boring simultaneously
<xixor> so, if for an existing user, if you wanted to start with a clean/wiped kde/plasma, there is no real way?
<clivejo> that would be a question for the plasma channel I reckon
<xixor> my comment about dolphin is just that, some level of standardization is useful.  Gaming on PCs got generally a lot better once every game settled on wasd+mouse, cntrl+jump,space activate, mouse look/shoot rather than inventing their own custom keyboard mappings
<valorie> sure, although it would be good to do that at the KDE level
<xixor> A prime example of this is alt+tab
<valorie> rather than just Kub.
<xixor> or meta+tab
<xixor> sure, alt+tab, meta+tab, cntrl+tab and shift+tab behaviour are all completely customizable.  But rational defaults have been established to follow what almost everyone uses
<xixor> imagine if every kde user had to go settings->shortcuts to configur alt+tab keyboard shortcuts on every kde/kubuntu installation
<nolsen> I keep having a problem with KDE, it keeps crashing with a segfault error, for plasma and some other thing that I forgot.
<nolsen> and the slow login.
<clivejo> my main "short code is ALT+SPACE#
<clivejo> that gives me access to everything I want
<xixor> cmd+space triggers spotlight in osx, so there is cross-platform standardization there as well
<clivejo> Alt + Space then Do gets me doplhin
<xixor> cmd/alt+space is becoming the universal standard for "search for shit"
<clivejo> very handy :)
<xixor> only problem is it requires two hands to do quickly
<clivejo> my keyboard it just takes two fingers
<clivejo> are you a one finger typer?
<xixor> if you have one hand on the mouse for instance, on a qwerty keyboard, alt+space d,o requires quite a bit of movement
<xixor> but anyhoo, you have reaffirmed my experiences of discussing useability issues of linux with linux users
<xixor> cheers
<nolsen> I don't see it as good as just pulling up start menu and start typing
<nolsen> Maybe because I'm used to searching shit through a start menu (windows)
<nolsen> wtf, plasmashell was using a chunk of my RAM, killing it frees about a GB of RAM.
<valorie> best is krunner: alt+space, start typing
<valorie> no mousing needed
<nolsen> But is anyone having sigterm problems related with plasmashell?
<clivejo> I wonder will Mycroft actually deliver
<nolsen> Because randomly it crashes with a sigterm error.
<clivejo> nolsen: not I
<valorie> me either -- no crashes of plasma for .... 18 months or so
<nolsen> What version you using?
<valorie> used to crash frequently
<nolsen> How did you fix it?
<valorie> 15.10 on this box, Xenial on my travel laptop
<nolsen> Now I have another problem, it's using a lot of RAM.
<valorie> very early 16.04
<valorie> nolsen: update, update, update
<nolsen> I have 5.4.3
<nolsen> plasmashell 5.4.3
<nolsen> valorie: It's the latest according to APT
<valorie>  
<valorie> $ plasmashell --version
<valorie> plasmashell 5.4.3
<valorie> often it isn't plasma causing the crash, but drivers
<bprompt> *cough*
<bprompt> nolsen:    methinks your issue, as valorie pointed out, is a matter of the drivers shipped, and your hardware compatibility
<nolsen> Well, I thought I installed flgrx or whatever it's called for my AMD APU
<nolsen> Does it not have good support with AMD?
<nolsen> s/flgrx/fglrx
<bprompt> dunno... on the amd drivers myself, for one I run an intel chipset and 12.04, and runs smooth :)
<valorie> I also have intel
<Algot>  /part
<BanHammo_> Hello. My NVidia doesn't recognize the CRT i connected to it via a DVI/D-Sub connector
<BanHammo_> and only suggests 640x480 mode for it
<BanHammo_> Can I solve this somehow?
<valorie> hmmm, doesn't sound like a KDE or Kubuntu problem...
<valorie> np, you left before an answer
<valorie> whatevs
<bprompt> yet another drive-by
<bprompt> hehehe
<clivejo> probably expected an answer yesterday
<bprompt> well, he/she's over at #ubuntu now =)
<finetundra> I don't think CRT's get above that do they?
<bprompt> CRT monitors?   I think they have even bigger resolutions than flatscreens
#kubuntu 2015-11-29
<Canon> Hello all... I am trying to scan an external drive with rkhunter... and ideas
<wfreeman> I have just installed kubuntu 15.10 and the system boots to a black desktop with a mouse cursor; no KDE panels, desktop, etc. are visible. How can I fix this?
<wfreeman> I can run commands with alt-f2 but that's it,.
<finetundra> wfreeman: What have you tried so far?
<nolsen> What the hell.
<nolsen>  welp, got to hardshutdown kubuntu again
<nolsen> Because I can't even escape hexchat.
<nolsen> oh, nvm. but my taskbar is gone xD
<nolsen> My taskbar is ded: http://i.imgur.com/wJ4bpkI.png
<finetundra> nolsen: ctrl+alt+f1, login, sudo poweroff, insert password
<Canon> hello all
<Canon> whats the package that minicom is in
<lordievader> !info minicom
<ubottu> minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-1 (wily), package size 220 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<lordievader> Hmm, guess I'm a bit late.
<benve> !list
<ubottu> benve: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Guest53458> Hi, do anyone knows a openpgp help channel?
<lordievader> I'm sure alis does.
<lordievader> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<jubo2> hi
<jubo2> I have a Lenovo X201 1st generation i5
<jubo2> it overheats, a lot whenever I boot into Kubuntu
<jubo2> 'sudo sensors-detect' show an Intel-made sensor unit that has been assigned to 'coretemp' driver
<jubo2> With no load on CPU it goes to 80'ish and with load it goes to 90's till shutdown from temperature alarm trigger level reached
<jubo2> Waits for someone to say "Just boot it to Windows if it works so fine there."
<lordievader> How dusty is your machine?
<jubo2> lordievader: I'm not very interested in that
<jubo2> One of my key concerns is that the Intel-buit thermal sensor apprears to be lying
<jubo2> that or something or someone is injecting voltage peaks or summ shit like that to the CPU
<jubo2> Windows runs ~ 57C plus minus 2
<jubo2> Kubuntu runs 85-90 plus minus 11C
<jubo2> enough to force shutdown
<jubo2> the peaks and valleys can be like 15-20C
<jubo2> the shit doesn't make any sense or Intel Corporation hates me
<lordievader> jubo2: It could explain why it reports 90 on idle...
<jubo2> There are newer governors available for Sandy and Ivy Bridge and later
<jubo2> Here instructions to install and activate Intel P-State governor for Sandy Bridge and later systems
<jubo2> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/prevent-your-laptop-from-overheating.html
<jubo2> I'm going to get 23nm litography system next
<jubo2> one that supports 3 displays and 32GB RAM
<jubo2> not that I'll ever need to put more than 16GB
<lordievader> Bit offtopic.. don't you think?
<jubo2> That runs 2 OS and bunch off apliance servers
<jubo2> lordievader: Yea
<jubo2> So
<jubo2> I boot the system to windows because Kubuntu cannot handle something
<lordievader> Does a live-cd have the same problem? Also which version of Kubuntu?
<jubo2> Kubuntu15.10
<jubo2> I have never installed Psensor in Live-CD but it has never shutdown from overheating
<jubo2> Maybe I should
<lordievader> What temperatures does the live cd report?
<jubo2> I reboot the X201 to Live CD now
<jubo2> now apt installing it
<jubo2> ok. now Psensor started
<lordievader> You don't need to give updates at every action ;)
<jubo2> What? No action commentary by jubo-jubo required for channel comfort
<lordievader> No, saves the both of us time.
<jubo2> temperature is stable at 66C plusminus 2 degrees
<jubo2> now 70C when I put some youtube playing
<lordievader> Right, so your install does something that either really gets the temp up or, like you said, the reporting is wrong. How is the cpu utilization in your install?
<jubo2> It appears to vary only 1C up or down now ~ 70C
<jubo2> should I 'sudo apt install stress' ?
<lordievader> For the live env? Sure would tell you more.
<jubo2> 2 CPU hogs
<jubo2> TEMP GOES UPPPP
<lordievader> 2 cores no hyper threading?
<jubo2> 2 cores 2 threads per core
<jubo2> The fan controller is not doing it's job
<jubo2> 4,000RPM
<jubo2> and shutdown
<lordievader> So why not --cpu 4? Anyhow that is besides the point. I'll ask my first question again, how dusty is the machine?
<jubo2> not externally
<jubo2> P-;
<lordievader> ...
<lordievader> How old is the laptop?
<jubo2> 4 yrs
<lordievader> Hmm, there is a chance the cooling paste hardened.
<jubo2> I got cooling paste
<jubo2> It is just very very complicated to get to the cooling fan
<jubo2> you have to strip even the mainboard and the display before you can access it
<lordievader> I know. So first make sure your machine is dust free. Get a can of compressed air and blow out the heatsink.
<jubo2> lordievader: I got compressed air
<jubo2> into the heatsink without removing it?
<jubo2> machine on or off?
<lordievader> Off, ofcourse.
<jubo2> food time
<jubo2> Finally figured how to operate the pressure air can
<jubo2> It seems to be running cooler no
<jubo2> *now
<jubo2> has peaked at 78C moderate load
<lordievader> Lots of dust came out?
<clivejo> dust would cause over heating :/
<jubo2> some dust came out
<yotux> is there a way to get icons in kmymoney2?
<yotux> anyone else having icon problems in 15.10
<mparillo> I had icon problems on my favorites when I upgraded (I believe they moved or something), but not on a fresh install.
<yotux> I have missing icons on the fav menu and in kmymoney,  when I change icon themes some icons come back
<yotux> wondering if reseting the .kde folder would be useful
<Draggin> Good evening! I've put this off for a long time, since I have this laptop and could go on with work, but I've severely messed up my desktop machine during an Ubuntu upgrade, and I'm not even sure where to start. I was running Kubuntu Utopic for a very long time and ifnally decided to upgrade to Vivid, but my machine is a little the worse for wear after doing so. It still boots, all services etc. work. I can log in from command line, but there seems to be
<Draggin> an absolute tonne of broken dependencies and X doesn't start, no matter what. It's an old machine - Pentium IV, 2.4GHz with 2GB RAM and an old nVidia 6200 AGP card (which I suspect is where the issues started).
<Draggin> Which logs do I start looking at?
<lordievader> Wow, didn't think I'd ever see the 6200 again. What driver are you using for it?
<Draggin> Haha! lordievader - I was using the nVidia 304 drivers, but I've been mucking around now trying to get the machine back up and running, so at the moment, I've purged nvidia
<lordievader> I'm pretty sure that the closed source drivers dropped support for it a long time ago.
<lordievader> Does a live cd work with it?
<Draggin> Does a live CD work with the graphics card?
<Draggin> Haven't actually tested recently... Let me see if I have one lying around nearby
<clivejo> might have to use the nomodeset option
<Draggin> But lordievader - it *was* quite a mission to get the graphics card up and running. I had to end up using a different driver to the one recommended by Ubuntu itself
<lordievader> Oh, I bet. And even if you do get it working, you don't want to work with it...
<Draggin> clivejo, I was using that
<clivejo> sometimes upgrades lose it
<clivejo> have you double checked its still being passed to the kernel?
<Draggin> lordievader, at this point, I'm less concerned with getting the nVidia drivers up and running than just being able to boot into my machine normally again :) I'll worry about the drivers later.
<Draggin> I figured I'd like to be able to get into Kubuntu properly again, then upgrade to the latest release
<lordievader> That wasn't what I meant. It will be slow as heck :P
<lordievader> Anyhow, with the nouveau driver you might have a chance.
<Draggin> clivejo, not sure how to do that, but like I said, I've actually purged all nVidia stuff at the moment, but Nouveau isn't booting the system either.
<Draggin> Well, believe it or not, I was actually using this machine for limited gaming o_O and it worked beautifully (on some games). But now the machine is close to being a brick. And I don't have enough external storage space to do a full backup and rerun a clean install, so I'd like to try and fix it
<lordievader> Are the drive(s) Sata?
<lordievader> If so, you can then just transfer them to a newer machine ;)
<Draggin> Oh… The hard drive situation, yes... Need to fill you in on that, I think
<yotux> I think he has old IDE drives
<Draggin> Oh - something I should probably also mention (and an error that I've seen pop up here and there) is that I'm running this machine on a WD Blue Advanced Format 1TB drive using GPT (that's what it's called, right...? As in not MBR) Took me two days to read up about properly initialising, formatting and installing it, but it's worked beautifully ever since. Now, I seem to be getting error messages possibly relating to that
<Draggin> I see messages about sda1 VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem, qnx4 no qnx4 filesystem (no root dir), ufs: you didn't specify the type of your ufs filesystem.
<lordievader> Where do you see those messages?
<Draggin> terminal
<lordievader> Sure, but where? Reading logs, at boot, etc?
<Draggin> No - it's being output to the screen during the process
<lordievader> During what process?
<Draggin> That's why I asked what logs and things I should be looking at - I have no idea where to start troubleshooting this mess
<Draggin> lordievader, during an apt-get
<lordievader> Wut? That is really strange...
<lordievader> Good logs for this kind of things is the syslog, kern and dmesg logs.
<Draggin> Oh - the other thing that happens (after getting rid of nVidia), when I boot, I see the kubuntu loader screen, but immediately afterwards, it gets stuck on a screen that just says "starting version 219" in the top left corner. Nothing else happening. I have to ctrl+alt+f1 to get to another tty to be able to log in to do anything
<Draggin> Okay. lordievader - they're all in /var/log?
<lordievader> Yes, that is where the logs go.
<Draggin> I do see a sda3 re-mounted opts: errors=remount-ro message in the kern.log...
<lordievader> Time to check your disks.
<Draggin> That's fsck, right...?
<lordievader> Yes. But you likely need a live-cd for it. Or at least I guess the root-fs is on sda3.
<Draggin> Can confirm that - the root filesystem is on sda3 according to fstab
<Draggin> Where can I see *what* errors caused it to be remounted as RO
<lordievader> A read/write error...
<Draggin> lordievader, I also just got these same messages in the terminal when I ran sudo update-grub
<lordievader> I bet.
<lordievader> It is time to fsck and check the smart data.
<lordievader> I suspect a failing disk.
<kaddi_> Smurphy, just wanted to let you know that the bluetooth is working now.. Not sure what happened, I tried to fix it for an entire day.. the next day I booted and the bluetooth was automatically detected
<Draggin> Why the need for a live CD? Can't I run fsck here?
<lordievader> No, fsck requires the filesystem to be unmounted/unused.
<kaddi> still don't know what happened, but it wasn't a defective device in the end
<Draggin> Ohhh, I see... Darn
<lordievader> You can check the smart data in your install though.
<Draggin> I have a Knoppix disc here somewhere, let me dig
<lordievader> Install smartmontools if smartctl ain't available, else: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<lordievader> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Draggin> lordievader, https://paste.kde.org/ppmbaeeln
<lordievader> Apart from the command_timeout it looks to be in good-health.
<Draggin> I have no idea how to read that output :)
<Draggin> This drive is less than a year old though, so it shouldn't have problems, really...
<lordievader> Well, the important part are the reallocated sectors and pending sectors (these should be zero). Also anything with error in the tile (these should be as low as possible).
<Draggin> What are all those "pre-fail" and "old-age" headings?
<Draggin> lordievader, so what now…? fsck?
<lordievader> Yes.
<lordievader> Draggin: Those pre-fail/old-age you can ignore. Even new drives have those labels...
<Draggin> Phew... Was just worrying there...
<Draggin> Kay. I'll have to go read up on fsck then and find a bloody live CD in my mess somewhere
<Draggin> lordievader, thanks for your assistance thus far.
<lordievader> No problem.
<Draggin> I'm going to have to get to bed though. Hopefully I can locate one of my live CDs tomorrow and see if fsck turns up something
<Draggin> thanks again :)
<Draggin> Good night!
<hudsonkem> kde plasma 5.4.2 and 5.4.3, cannt change desktop layout to folder view.
<hudsonkem> sorry my mistake, forgot to unlock widgets -_-
<Carol> how can I download Kubuntu 15.04?
<Carol> I want to put it in my pendrive
<Carol> anyone can tell me? I see no links to download it anywhere
#kubuntu 2016-11-28
<user|49363> How do I upgrade to the most recent release of kubuntu? I currently have 16.04 installed, and I want to upgrade to 16.10
<krytarik> !upgradeofflts | user|49363
<ubottu> user|49363: To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<user|49363> Thanks!
<aniketh_> valorie: Okay sure. Thanks
<valorie> thank YOU
<valorie> patches are always welcome, aniketh_
<aniketh_> valorie: thanks. But where to submit the patch for kubuntu ? though
<valorie> aniketh_: file a bug on launchpad, and put your patch there
<valorie> easiest way is `ubuntu-bug kscreen` in the cli
<yocs0000> how do you change the installation folder for a package?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<chr1s> hi BluesKaj
<chr1s> how's life?
<BluesKaj> hi chr1s, ok here, and you?
<chr1s> good thanks, don't seem to be many questions about Kubuntu today, I guess everything is working well :)
<BluesKaj> Xenial is finally stabilized and Yakkety was quite stable from the first day, fewer problems than usual so far
<chr1s> good good :)
<Not_a_Robot> Hi guys, I have a bluetooth headset that is paired to my computer but it does not output any sound. Can someone help me, please?
<mgolden> Right click on the speaker in the system tray
<mgolden> Not_a_Robot: Right click on the speaker in the system tray
<mgolden> Not_a_Robot: Actually, sorry - left click
<mgolden> Not_a_Robot: Look at the playback devices
<mgolden> Not_a_Robot: If you right click on the icon again, you should be able to select Audio Volume > Output Devices
<mgolden> Not_a_Robot: That will allow you to make one of them default
<Not_a_Robot> Thank you mgolden :) but the problem is that that does not work :/
<mgolden> Not_a_Robot: And you do see it with the Bluetooth control in Settings?
<Not_a_Robot> yeah
<Not_a_Robot> it is paired correctly
<Not_a_Robot> just no sound
<Not_a_Robot> I connect it to audio sink but noooes :8
<mgolden> I seem to recall that there are some applications that refuse to find it at first
<mgolden> I know I got it to work.
<mgolden> No... the problem I am thinking of was on Android, not Kubuntu
<mgolden> Do you see it as an audio device in the volume control?
<Not_a_Robot> Yes mgolden, as I said it is connected and I can listen when I volume up or down
<mgolden> So what isn't working?
<IrcsomeBot1> Evas0r was removed by: Evas0r
#kubuntu 2016-11-29
<IrcsomeBot1> <Deno Jacob> how to emulate android apps on kde
<Dat> is there away to prox krdc?
<Dat> proxy*
<DarinMiller> Dat: By chance did you try setting the system proxy to see if that works System Setting | Settings (Network section) | Proxy
<Dat> system wide proxy doesn't work
<Dat> :(
<Dat> or maybe the proxy setting staying in effect
<Dat> maybe i'll have to leave it open for the world
<Dat> :(
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<R13ose> I have been getting this problem for awhile: http://pastebin.com/9Up28Z60
<mgolden> R13ose: any other information? Can you run top in a terminal window while it is happening?
<R13ose> mgolden: top?
<R13ose> mgolden: this is limited to the application like the browser etc so I can run other programs at the top.
<R13ose> time*
<mgolden> R130se: Open konsole
<mgolden> then type the word "top" at the prompt
<mgolden> That might tell you want program is running
<mgolden> It's possible that something is pegging the CPU and that's what's causing the slowness you're seeing
<Biscuit-> Ola
<Biscuit-> I need help in customizing my taskbar
<Biscuit-> I just moved to kubuntu because of dolphin
<R13ose> mgolden: firefox  and xorg are the two biggest in terms of %mem but only firefox is above 2% of the %cpu.
<BluesKaj> Biscuit-, you have optional taskbars available , the default and the "icons only" taslbar
<BluesKaj> taskbar
<Biscuit-> Oh thanks blueskaj
<Biscuit-> Is there any tool for customization like how gnome has tweak tool
<BluesKaj> right click on the desktop or click the 3 stacled dashes on the far right of the panel and choose agg widgets, Biscuit-
<BluesKaj> add widgets :-)
<Biscuit-> Thank you blueskaj
<R13ose> back
<Biscuit-> But I was asking about hotcorner configuration
<yocs0000> hi everybody! Can you manage ftp connection through dolphin 5 Version 16.04.3
<yocs0000> ?
<BluesKaj> Biscuit-, I recommend you become familiar with system settings first , it's in the kmenu
<Biscuit-> Alright, it will take some time.
<Biscuit-> I got bored and later, I was like Fuck it and booted back to gnome.
<Biscuit-> I'll boot it to kubuntu again
<BluesKaj> Biscuit-, kmenuu>computer>system settings
<Biscuit-> Thank you so much
<Biscuit-> You've been very helpful
<yocs0000> solved! thanks ....
<BluesKaj> well, kde/plasma is quite different than gnome or unity
<Biscuit-> I seem to like the splitting window a lot
<Biscuit-> It's worth it, even if it's not as user friendly as gnome
<BluesKaj> it is , but you have to undestand how flexible kde is, more so then gnome
<BluesKaj> than
<yocs0000> not really .... it does not accept any advanced command.
<lordievader> yocs0000: Like what command?
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, what advanced command
<yocs0000> lordievader: for example recursively deleting
<yocs0000> I think many of the services which were available for dolphin4 are not available anymore on dolphin5, is that correct?
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, give us an example
<yocs0000> I just did ....
<BluesKaj> some yocs0000 yes
<lordievader> yocs0000: Well, you have a terminal at your fingertips (inside Dolphin).
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: I have not found any that do actually work .... but dolphin does not check the version, so it is try and fail ....
<yocs0000> lordievader: what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, try what and fail?
<lordievader> yocs0000: In dolphin hit F4 ;)
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: try to install them and fail
<BluesKaj> install what?
<yocs0000> [15:18] <yocs0000> I think many of the services which were available for dolphin4 are not available anymore on dolphin5, is that correct?
<yocs0000> [15:19] <BluesKaj> some yocs0000 yes
<BluesKaj> yeah what are you tryiung to install specifically ?
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: the point I am making is that there is no check on version, so you have to keep trying and failing .... for example if yu want to install a "open as root" service or a "convert file to mp3" service
<Biscuit-> There are so many people on this group too
<BluesKaj> you open with root permissions on kubuntu, that's the safest method , this isn't debian
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: you lost me ....
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, you lost me too due to your inability to be specific about what your are really tryiung to do ....
<lordievader> BluesKaj: His point is quite clear to me, yocs0000 says that Dolphin 4 services are incompatible with Dolphin 5, and there is no check to see if a downloaded service is for Dolphin 4 or 5.
<lordievader> yocs0000: I'd suggest to file a bug for this on bugs.kde.org ;)
<BluesKaj> anyway I have other things to do ..ok lordievader you deal with it
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: I am trying to install a service in dolphin 5 to "open as root"
<BluesKaj> since 15.04 it's plasma 5 , that all there is to it
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: does not seem terribly difficult to understand: dolphin > Settings > configure dolphin > Services > Download new services
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: search for "root"
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: choose the first service
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: install
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: fail
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: choose the second service .... and so on
<lordievader> yocs0000: File a bug ;)
<yocs0000> lordievader: OK, that is a sensible answer, thank you, I will do.
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, simple root actions menu
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, seearching for root gives a list of about 8 optional services here
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, which plasma version are you running ? plasmashell -v
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: yes ....
<BluesKaj> ok yocs0000 the second service listed under root fails here as well, I'm on plasma 5.8.3
<BluesKaj> plasmashell -v in the terminal gives your version
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: mine is 5.7.5 I believe .... but imagine being someone who does not know about plasma version, for 5 minutes.
<lordievader> He just sees a broken service system ;)
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, .well, sorry about the misunderstanding , i have never tried to add a service to dolphion so I had no idea what you were talking about at first
<BluesKaj> mines brokenas well :/
<BluesKaj> the defaults work , the optionals don't
<yocs0000> lordievader: how many time did it happen let's say in the 4 years?
<lordievader> yocs0000: Did what happen?
<yocs0000> OK, rephrasing .... I have been on KDE since 1997 .... so 19 years, coming on 20. How many times did it happen that we broke all the services by implementing changes without the proper change management procedure in place?
<lordievader> No idea, never used Dolphin services.
<yocs0000> lordievader: OK, even wider and simpler .... in general .... How many times did it happen that we broke services by implementing changes without the proper change management procedure in place?
<lordievader> Euhh, from what I remember the upgrade 4 -> 5 went a lot smoother than 3 -> 4. I usually don't notice major breakage with version upgrades (as 5.x -> 5.y). Things, most of the time, improve.
<BluesKaj> I found 4 to 5 less troublesome than 3 to 4
<BluesKaj> but I do miss 4 due the loss of some features like separete VD backgrounds
<yocs0000> right .... OK .... then we must be using different systems .... I have nly experienced 4 major changes, so probably I do not know exactly what we are talking about .... that is the reason newbies find the system so easy to use.
<BluesKaj> activities still isn't quite as stable as it could be in that regard
<key> selamunaleykum
<R13ose> any other thoughts on my question?
<BluesKaj> R13ose, all i can suggest is update and upgrade your..seems someting is missing  packages
<BluesKaj> oops your packages
<R13ose> BluesKaj: which packages are missing?
<BluesKaj> dunno,  sudo apt update && sudo apt upgarde
<BluesKaj> err upgrade
<R13ose> done
<onca> I never set a password for root and accidentally unchecked administrator from my user account.
<onca> now I can't update my system. :/
<Dragnslcr> You might able to fix it with a Live CD/USB
<Dragnslcr> Boot a live OS, mount the hard disk, and manually edit the system files
<onca> oh that's an idea.
<genii> Boot to a livecd, mount the hard drive, edit the old /etc/group file to append adm:x:4:syslog   to adm:x:4:syslog,yourusername
<genii> Save, reboot to hd
<Dragnslcr> Is it adm or sudo?
<Dragnslcr> Well, I know it's both
<Dragnslcr> But I think it's the group "sudo" that lets you run commands with sudo
<genii> Append sudo line in there while you're at it :)
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<BluesKaj> onca, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/user-management.html
<yocs0000> sorry, back! How do you run applications as root using a graphical interface?
<BluesKaj> in kde it's kdesudo name of package in the run command or the terminal, which then launches the app in gui form, afaik
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: no other alternative? for example, from the menu of dolphin, or from KDE main menu?
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: it is for a newbie who needs to install packages on her laptop
<BluesKaj> yocs0000 , have you been running debian all these years?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt install nameofpackage ...sudo gives root permissions to the user , that's all that's required on kubuntu
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: no .... mandrake, mandriva,opensuse, kubuntu among many.... highly customised I have to say. Everything from CLI, so I am not very familiar with GUI .... not at all actually!!!!
<BluesKaj> the post above assumes you are using the terminal
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: :D
<BluesKaj> !root | yocs0000
<ubottu> yocs0000: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: I am asking whether there are graphical tools for a newbie ....
<BluesKaj> graphical tools to do what ?
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: for example, if you use R when you install additional packages that are not in the repository you need to install the at system level
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: or if you wnt to install eclipse or android studio
<BluesKaj> eclipse is in the repos/package manager and android studio is not altho perhaps there may be a devel version in git
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: yes, they are prehistorc versions .... there are people coming to visit the repository as part of the the Jurassic trial ....
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: s/trial/trail
<lordievader> yocs0000: What do you need root for?
<lordievader> Most GUI applications don't need root.
<BluesKaj> yeah, i've been scratching my head about this all day :-)
<BluesKaj> ok , bbiab, gotta go check the snailmail
<yocs0000> lordievader: BluesKaj: eclipse, android studio, R task views (are three examples enough?)
<lordievader> Why does eclipse and android studio need it?
<lordievader> At least Android studio runs fine without root.
<lordievader> I'd recommend only running things as root if they really need it.
<yocs0000> lordievader: yes, if you want to install it in the user directory and eat away nerly 6 GB in the /home partition
<yocs0000> lordievader: (that is with 1 AVD)
<yocs0000> lordievader: the let's say another 1 GB for eclipse ...
<lordievader> Just because they live in a system dir doesn't mean they need root rights...
<lordievader> Why does Android studio need root in your scenario?
<yocs0000> lordievader: to install yes
<yocs0000> lordievader: of course, not to run
<lordievader> Oh, is it just the install? Just grab a konsole ;)
<yocs0000> lordievader: please, please, pleas
<yocs0000> lordievader: follow the discussion ....
<yocs0000> actually, I think it is hopeless .... which is the reason why so many newbies are put off .... because this is the way the community reacts every time someone rises a good point.
<lordievader> yocs0000: Are you trying to say you are looking for a gui package manager?
<lordievader> !muon
<ubottu> Muon is the current Kubuntu package manager. Please see http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/ for an overview
<lordievader> Not sure if that is still around...
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, you don't seem to understand the difference in (K)Ubuntu betrween root and root permissions for thje user...there's no need to install an app to /home dir , /usr/bin is the normal dir where application are iunstalled to by default
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: yes, you are right .... I have administered systems only for 20 years. So, guide me through how would you install Android  Studio 2.2.2 woth all useful AVD and SDKs.
<BluesKaj> iunstalled=installed
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: s/woth/with
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: but from the point of view of a newbie (Not my point of view, which took me a considerable amount of time nonetheless.)
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, android studio is not a default application in Kubuntu,  you may have to compile it from source
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: and then, when you have finished with that, tell me how would you install Eclipse Neon with Modelling Plugins and Business Modellers, if you were a newbie.
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: no, you well fracking do not.
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: when the repository has versions that are 4 years old of course.
<BluesKaj> so what , I'm a home user and an experiemnced one , that admin stuff means nothing toe , so trying to pull rank here doesn't cut it for apps that don't apply
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: what do you mean? if a newbie needs it, needs it.
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: what I have been trying to say for 2 hours, is that we are making life extremely difficult for non experienced users. And we are.
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: try doing any of things I told you.
<BluesKaj> yocs0000,  I don't need to ...it has nothing to do wih normal installation procedures in kubuntu,
<BluesKaj> normal meaning standard best prctices
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: what do you mean?! They are standard applications for the linux platform. They are ubiquitous! what do you use for developing under android? And for business modelling?
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: if the current standard does not cover applications that are used by several thousands of users in the community, then it is our standards that are wrong, not the community!
<BluesKaj> this is kubuntu not linux in general
<lordievader> !info androidstudio
<ubottu> Package androidstudio does not exist in yakkety
<BluesKaj> this is where i get off , not wasting my time any longer
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: so, you are saying, that because this is Kubuntu, the newbies should be miserable every time they have to install an application that is not in the repository?
<lordievader> Without it being in the Ubuntu repo it will be difficult for a newby user to install, I do agree.
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: I really do not understand your point
<yocs0000> lordievader: thanks God in Heaven! so, we can agree and close the discussion .... but really, we need to sort ourselves out or we will be completely marginalised. Have a  good evening.
<Vienna_male> hello
#kubuntu 2016-11-30
<Dat> does krdc use udp by default?
<Camron> anyone use rsync here
<Camron> anyone use rsync here
<Camron> i am looking up examples and trying them but they done work
<rawbttmpup89> list
<peppermint> i wan't to ask about peppermint, is this the right channel?'
<lordievader> peppermint: Is it Kubuntu related?
<R13ose> I have been getting this problem for awhile: http://pastebin.com/9Up28Z60
<yocs0000> R13ose: mmmm .... it could be due to a number of problems
<yocs0000> R13ose: can you describe your system?
<R13ose> yocs0000: well, what do you want to know?
<yocs0000> R13ose: well, everything .... are you runnning a Sunway TaihuLight supercomputer or a Raspberry PI? What are you running ubuntu on?
<R13ose> yocs0000: here is all the information from lshw command: http://pastebin.com/UCRYijVH
<yocs0000> R13ose: maybe you want to give the short version?
<R13ose> :D
<R13ose> yocs0000: I am running Aspire V5-572 Laptop, Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3337U CPU @ 1.80GHz.
<yocs0000> R13ose: I mean "sudo lswh -short"
<R13ose> oh
<yocs0000> :)
<R13ose> yocs0000: here: http://pastebin.com/Ey1zwJrd
<yocs0000> R13ose: now sudo lspci
<R13ose> yocs0000: http://pastebin.com/bGPfcrNK
<yocs0000> R13ose: interesting .... I do not think it can be what I though. mmmm .... so you do not have a discrete graphic card?
<R13ose> yocs0000: what does that mean?
<yocs0000> R13ose: later .... try this "dmesg | grep -i err" and pastebinit and "dmesg | grep -i warn" and pastebinit
<R13ose> yocs0000: http://pastebin.com/c7Jkmqu7 and http://pastebin.com/tW121v1z
<lordievader> R13ose: Could you give the output of 'vmstat 1' while it freezes? (vmstat 1 is a continous program, just give the lines during the freeze)
<yocs0000> R13ose: lordievader: you have the issue in the first of the last two files as well .... plugin-containe[20203]: segfault at 968 ip 00007f9f692d592c sp 00007ffc259841e0 error 4 in libX11.so.6.3.0[7f9f692b5000+135000]
<R13ose> lordievader: right now, none of the browsers are freezing but plank program when I hover over icons on a non-maximum program are.
<R13ose> yocs0000: how do I fix them?
<lordievader> yocs0000: That might well be the problem ;)
<yocs0000> R13ose: so the browser is not freezing? That sounds strange .... it should really.
<R13ose> yocs0000: not at the moment.
<lordievader> R13ose: Could you pastebin the output of 'lspci -k'?
<R13ose> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/q1UeYtGV
<lordievader> Your system is up to date?
<R13ose> lordievader: Yes, updated yesterday
<lordievader> Hmm
<yocs0000> lordievader: what calls the segfault is plugin-container it should be the browser .... plank does not call it
<yocs0000> R13ose: so you experience freeze on Plank even when the browser is closed?
<lordievader> yocs0000: The libX11.so is causing the error, I think Plank makes use of that too.
<yocs0000> lordievader: but there is not trace of Plank casuing any of the segfault
<lordievader> The error might be handled differently by Plank.
<yocs0000> lordievader: well, but if the segfaut happens at libX level with plank, it should be recorded in the dmesg nonetheles .... and there is not track of other segfaults for libX there.
<R13ose> yocs0000: the firefox browser is open but yes I believe so
<lordievader> What I think happens is that the plugin-container segfaults because of the error. If Plank does catch it properly it doesn't have to segfault.
<yocs0000> R13ose: oh, I see .... then it could from the browser, not Plank .... close the browser
<lordievader> In that case Plank doesn't appear in the dmesg.
<yocs0000> lordievader: but the segfaut does
<lordievader> Yes, plugin-container segfaults, not the libX.
<R13ose> I don't want to close the browser at the moment.
<yocs0000> R13ose: can you reboot and then you try to operate Plank for a while, without the browser open (never ever), and see what happens? and then repost the dmesg messages .... also, installing plank dbg could help (f the problem were with plank)
<R13ose> yocs0000: you think this is plank's fault?
<yocs0000> R13ose: nope.
<yocs0000> R13ose: but it is worth excluding it.
<R13ose> I don't want to restart
<yocs0000> R13ose: it is up to yu really, but now I hve to go back to work!
<R13ose> yocs0000: thanks for the help
<R13ose> lordievader: is there anything else you think I can try?
<yocs0000> R13ose: I suggest you do install plank-dbg .... just to see whther it captures more information for the developers, just in cae there was problem which was not captured. Have a good day.
<lordievader> R13ose: Check the plank logs at least, see if it errors.
<R13ose> yocs0000: I installed that but unsure how to start this
<Rewman> hi everyone
<AceKing> I'm having a problem with a repo error when trying to update. I don't wan to comment out the wrong one. Can someone help? https://paste.kde.org/pdw6wrqd5
<lordievader> AceKing: You should remove ppa's with the ppapurge tool. That makes sure that packages installed from the ppa are downgraded or removed.
<lordievader> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<AceKing> lordievader: OK, will that automaticall find the one that has the error?
<lordievader> No, you have to specify the ppa to remove manually.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<AceKing> lordievader: OK, I was looking at the sources.list file, but couldn't find the one that was acting up. I was just going to comment it out
<lordievader> AceKing: As I said, it is better to remove ppa's with the ppa-purge tool.
<lordievader> Don't just comment them out. You might get problems from that later.
<AceKing> lordievader: OK, thank you
<BluesKaj> doesn't the regression caused by the ppa-purge remove the updates/upgrades and packages installed by the ppa and restore the system to a previous state
<BluesKaj> ?
<Rewman_> Hi
<BluesKaj> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<R13ose> yocs0000 lordievader I started plank -d and here is what I got so far: http://pastebin.com/fMEzvAgE
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Yes, hence it is better to use the ppa-purge tool then to only comment out the ppa.
<BluesKaj> or remove the pppa drom the package manager sources
<BluesKaj> from
<lordievader> R13ose: I suspect that the SurfaceCache warnings stem from the libX problem.
<AceKing> OK, I appearently don't know what I'm doing wrong. I typed in: sudo ppa-purge ppa.launchpad.net/djcj/hybrid/ubuntu yakkety Release and I'm still getting the error. What am I doing wrong? Here is the output https://paste.kde.org/pdw6wrqd5
<lordievader> BluesKaj: If that removes the packages installed from the ppa, sure.
<lordievader> AceKing: That is not the ppa path ;)
<lordievader> AceKing: sudo ppa-purge ppa:djcj/hybrid
<AceKing> lordievader: Thank you
<R13ose> lordievader: how do I fix that?
<lordievader> R13ose: No idea.
<lordievader> R13ose: I'm not even sure if that is the real problem, to be honest.
<R13ose> lordievader: me either
<AceKing> lordievader: I pasted what you posted in konsole, and I'm still getting the same error
<BluesKaj> lordievader, it doesn't , but it prevents any other newer unstable packages that may be loaded into the ppa and cause breakage
<lordievader> AceKing: What is the output of the ppa-purge command?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: So you can still get the dependcy problem...
<EventHorizon> evening all.  Sorry to dump on the channel but is there a fix for this:
<EventHorizon> : The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu yakkety Release' does not have a Release file.
<EventHorizon> N: Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use.
<EventHorizon> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<EventHorizon> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/yakkety/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<EventHorizon> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<AceKing> lordievader: https://paste.kde.org/p4q2womy8
<lordievader> AceKing: Hmm, I'd grep for the repo and comment it.
<R13ose> lordievader: I will come back later if this is still a problem
<AceKing> lordievader: I'm not sure how to do that... sorry
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I periodically reinstall certain ppas after a month or 2 after dependency problems have been resolved
<BluesKaj> like staging=plasma, framewworks and misc
<EventHorizon> Is this normal:
<EventHorizon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23557946/
<AceKing> OK, I figured it out. Thanks
<EventHorizon> what is the point
<acheronuk> EventHorizon: the ppa is empty for Yakkety, so will not have release file
<acheronuk> that is normal.
<user|47773> hi I would like to use steam but when I try to start it it ends before it does anything. is there any easy way to fix this problem?
<yocs0000> in the past you could manage git and github projects with dolphin .... is that still the case? I do not seems to be able anymore!
<R13ose> yocs0000: looked at this: https://opensource.com/life/16/8/graphical-tools-git
<madbits> Anyone online?
<Rewman> Hey everyone
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> I did a routine restart of my main laptop and got this message after logging into plasma:
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> (Photo, 1280x723) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/vbToP5X4/file_1266.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> of course "okay" means not ok
<ahoneybun> odd I just rebooted with no real issue
<ahoneybun> other then a black background on one monitor
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> I'm reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1304805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1304805 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Trusty) "KDE desktop login failure: "Could not start d-bus. Can you call qdbus?"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> not the first to get this error or problem...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> I think it is related to running KCi/unstable for a bit to get peruse and new kdeconnect
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> I guess it is time to plunge into zesty
<schnoodles> Is Konsole really fussy when it comes to fonts? I installed https://github.com/ryanoasis/nerd-fonts but none of them seem to appear in Konsole to be selected.
#kubuntu 2016-12-01
<mgolden_> schnoodles: I installed the symbola font and I also don't see it there.  Not sure how it gets them.
<mgolden_> It may be looking for fixed width
<mgolden_> I also don't see the Korean font I installed.
<mgolden_> Interestingly I think it will pull them in when needed, they just aren't there.
<schnoodles> mgolden_: Droid Sans Mono "Nerd Font" will not even show up though.
<mgolden_> schnoodles: what I mean is that if a korean character is in the output, it will use the font for that. Presumably the Nerd Font doesn't install code points that aren't otherwise covered
<mgolden_> schnoodles: sorry, I have to run!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> any ideas on the above problem? moving ahead to zesty did not solve the issue
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> qdbus *is* installed
<mparillo> valorie: I have seen that LP # 1304805 error on a VM guest when the host is heavily loaded. I simply hard poweroff, and restart and it does not seem to come back. I have never seen that on real HW.
<valorie> mparillo: fixed by adding again then ppa-purging kci/unstable
<valorie> now testing the landing PPAs
<valorie> livin' on a prayer.....
<greyteamexperime> hello
<GreyTeam6> Does anybody know of a penetration testing channel on this network?
<valorie> 1
<valorie> oops
<valorie> !alis | GreyTeam6
<ubottu> GreyTeam6: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<GreyTeam6> hello valorie
<valorie> any luck finding the channel you want?
<GreyTeam6> nope
<GreyTeam6> you know a good hacking channel
<GreyTeam6> something similiar to kali linux
<valorie> I would try /msg alis list *penetration*
<valorie> probably half the chans on freenode are "hacking"
<valorie> you have to be a bit more specific
<GreyTeam6> such as?
<GreyTeam6> whups
<valorie> in any case, such a discussion is out of scope for #kubuntu
<GreyTeam6> youre admin?
<valorie> I can be if needed
<GreyTeam6> look thx for the help k?
<valorie> we're a friendly bunch, so not usually needed
<GreyTeam6> just dont be a asshole like the other admns usually are k ?
<valorie> excuse me?
<GreyTeam6> sometimes other admins kik me off their channels
<GreyTeam6> just because i was asking for help
<valorie> with language like that, no wonder
<GreyTeam6> but all things aside thank you. :)
<valorie> you are welcome
<valorie> best of luck
<user|67234> hola
<user|67234> donde puedo descargar el controlador para un monitor touch para mi pc con kubuntu?
<valorie> !es | user|67234
<ubottu> user|67234: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<IrcsomeBot1> hotdancer was added by: hotdancer
<lordievader> Good morning
<newke> hello. should i install tlp on kubuntu 16.04
<newke> ?
<Smurphy> tlp?
<newke> its battery improvement package
<newke> like battery saving
<jubo2> Hiya and Danke Sehr for the great softwre
<jubo2> I got some really weird behaviour
<jubo2> 'tar cvzf' makes broken packets
<jubo2> and there is enough disk space so it ain't that either
<lordievader> jubo2: What do you mean with 'broken packets'?
<jubo2> lordievader: when expanding them they complain about unexpected return code from child process or something like that
<lordievader> As in 'tar xf' cannot extract it?
<jubo2> lordievader: yeah
<lordievader> Could you pastebin a full example?
<jubo2> I'll try
<jubo2> It is mostly in Finnish (damn hosting guys)
<jubo2> Here is the English bit lordievader: "gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file"
<lordievader> jubo2: Err, what I am asking for is a paste of a transcript where you compress something and then decompress it.
<lordievader> That it is in Finnish I don't care about ;)
<jubo2> uhh.. too tired to do that now. sorry
<divadsn> Hello
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<coder> blups
<[Relic]> Is there some way to get programs to open on the primary screen first (unless a previous time it didn't/or set not too)
<user|4284> kUBUNTU ДЛЯ ASPIRE ONE ZG5
<bens218> hello. has anyone seen this issue before?
<bens218> http://pasteboard.co/4CVvzFKEz.png
<bens218> the chat application window stays blank
<BluesKaj> bens218, which chat client is that?
<bens218> the one that comes with plasma 5? telepathy i think
<bens218> sorry, just switched from mate/xfce so i don't know the kde apps too well
<BluesKaj> depends, if you want an irc clientr try konversation or quassel
<bens218> i have quassel running and using it onw
<bens218> now*
<bens218> this is chat app, for google talk. it's under system settings - online accounts
<BluesKaj> I've never used telepathy, si Ican't help you there
<BluesKaj> so I can't help
<bens218> i think it's telepathy, not sure what it's called
<BluesKaj> probly is
<bens218> http://pasteboard.co/4EyIYlCzs.png
<ajaj> Hello, I've got a hash sum mismatch error while trying to install a package with apt-get. Upgrade and update didn't resolve it. Any help much appreciated
<BluesKaj> ajaj, which package?
<ajaj> hashcat-data and the extra packages it needs
<konrados> Morning. I tend to forget it, but this time I'll write it down - we have a app launcher widget, right? There are those programs we can run - where are those programs stored, i.e. where does this widget search for them?
<konrados> NVM I found it in: /usr/share/applications
<wish^> How is the stability of Kubuntu, vs th other Ubuntu based distros. I am experiencing alot of problems with Unity and Cinnamon, they keep crashing randomlyh
<yocs0000> wish^: it is OK .... LTS a bit more stable, if you go for 16.10 and you install from scratch and you have th right hardware ig work reasonable well
<loma> hello
<loma> good evening
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> o/
<loma> can anyone tell me how can i find the option for dolpin to disable/enable view hidden files? Not in gui. I'am searching for option in a configfile in the homedirectory.
<valorie> loma: it will be in either ~/.config or ~/.local
<loma> yes i know.. i've spend some hours to searching for, i have done checksums and diffs for files like dolphnrc or kdeglobals
<loma> and other files
<loma> but i can't find it
<loma> i find this in kdeglobals: "Show hidden files=false" but this does nothing with dolphin
<Dragnslcr> I tried changing the setting, and it doesn't look like it changed any files under my home directory
<loma> Dragnslcr: yes i knwo
<valorie>  hmmm, alt+.
<valorie> could that rather be in shortcuts config?
<loma> shortcuts.... strang, think not, but find this: https://userbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/Configuration_Files
<loma> so it should work, think there is something new
<Dragnslcr> It remembers the setting, so it has to be stored somewhere
<Dragnslcr> I wouldn't think it would be in the Akonadi database or anything like that
<valorie> certainly true
<valorie> have you asked in #dolphin ?
<valorie> no, not akonadi
<valorie> it will be a text file somewhere, as said above
<loma> ok i ask my question directly in #dolphin
<loma>  I'll get back here
<loma> oh...
<loma> can't enter channel
<loma> is password protected
<valorie> oops, let me search
<valorie> hmmm, must just be under #kde-devel , sorry
<loma> found it
<loma> was in #kde
<loma> it is the .directory in every folder where you set it
<Dragnslcr> Weird
<loma> yes
<loma> you can set it per directory and globaly in local/share/dolphin/view_properties/global/.directory but this i has not tested
<loma> and yes... weird
<IrcsomeBot1> hotdancer was removed by: hotdancer
<linksword2> Greetings, all.
<linksword2> So, I'm having some problems getting Steam to install. I think I need to remove it and start over with it, but I can't even figure out how to remove it.
<valorie> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<valorie> I know quite a few who love steam and have it running on Kubuntu
<jdjjdi> Hi all. What fs could you advise for me? I have 2 gib of ram so it seems I need dynamical swap. Another question is if I can boot from lvm2?
<valorie> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<valorie> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<valorie> stuff I know nothing about but ubottu does
<linksword2> valorie:
<linksword2> Whoops.
<jdjjdi> I know what swap is.  I mean that I don't have enough space on hdd to give swap 8 gib and pry not to run out of it. In windows swap grows and shrinks automatically, so I cannot use btrfs.
<valorie> right, the factoid is the same -- ignore what you already know
<linksword2> valorie: I appreciate the topic from ubottu, but it doesn't really solve my problem. In attempting to get the download link for Steam, I get an error 403: Forbidden on webpages. Attempting to install it directly from the repository has resulted in a corrupted installation. I need to remove it and start over.
<Dragnslcr> For 2 GB of memory, 2-4 GB of swap should be enough
<jdjjdi> I remember the case I ran eclypse and it the swap growed to 5 gib
<jdjjdi> *it
<valorie> linksword2: " If you have retrieved the steam client previously, you likely will need to move it aside (including its config files and any cached game data) in order to successfully install the official steam client."
<valorie> how did you install it in the first place?
<valorie> you may be able to `sudo dpkg -r steam.deb`
<valorie> where -r = remove
<linksword2> Yes, I think I did that to remove it. But there are still files in the drive's index... Folders, etc.
<LINKSWORD2> KDEInit could not launch '/usr/games/steam'
<LINKSWORD2> I'm back. I need some help. Looks like I can't download the Kubuntu 16.10 upgrade directly in Discover.
<valorie> LINKSWORD2: you mean you can trigger the upgrade there
<valorie> yes you can, if you change from "LTS only"
<LINKSWORD2> I told it to upgrade, it keeps asking for my root authentication, then it starts the download and immediately stops.
<valorie> not root, because we don't use root
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> well, I rarely use Discover because I don't like software stores
<valorie> I use Muon or the commandline
<LINKSWORD2> I preferred Muon, but I can't find it in the interface. It's like they replaced Muon with Discover.
<valorie> they are now separate
<valorie> Muon is a package manager, which is different than a software store
<LINKSWORD2> valorie: Are you familiar with TeamViewer?
<valorie> I've heard of it, yes
<valorie> and my son who plays WoW uses it
<valorie> call Muon directly and try that
<valorie> configure it for all updates, not just LTS
<LINKSWORD2> .... I think that would be TeamSpeak. TeamSpeak lets you talk to people over virtual voice communication clients, a VOIP, in a way.
<valorie> ah, right
<LINKSWORD2> TeamViewer lets you virtually take command of a computer, and perform actions on it as if you were sitting in the chair in front of it.
<valorie> yeah, I've heard of that as well
<valorie> remote administration
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah.
<LINKSWORD2> Far more intelligent and intuitive than a company's propriety ConnectAgent type software (HP, Dell, etc.)
#kubuntu 2016-12-02
<LINKSWORD2> valorie: I'm still not finding Muon on the system.
<valorie> install it then?
<valorie> we no longer provide it by default
<LINKSWORD2> That's not good. :/
<valorie> well, we can't provide everything by default
<valorie> and it was unmaintained for awhile
<valorie> now it has a maintainer again
<LINKSWORD2> I understand that. But Muon was a good package manager. Why switch to Discover? *Pbbbtt.*
<mgolden_> LINKSWORD2: You should also be able to upgrade from the command line
<valorie> well, the KDE Store is providing a lot more stuff now, from free wallpapers to plugins, and snaps of various applications
<mgolden_> I believe it's do-release-upgrade
<valorie> mgolden_: that's correct
<LINKSWORD2> do-release: command not found
<valorie> `sudo do-release-upgrade`
<valorie> however, ensure that you have fully upgraded before you do that
<valorie> so `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade`
<genii> Also uninstall your PPAs with ppa-purge
<valorie> if you want to do it via the commandline
<LINKSWORD2> Alright. Looks like I have to close Konversation for the upgrade to work.
<petrich> Hello
<amichair> Hi, does anyone know which of the plasma config files under ~/.kde/share/config/ or ~/.config/ are still relevant? there seems to be some duplication between the two folders
<newke> how to set up my desktop, so settings wouldnt be reset after logging out and logging in back?
<newke> i change wallpaper, change desktop to folder view
<newke> log out, log in and i have default desktop
<valorie> newke: you can save state at logout
<valorie> Desktop Session Login and Logout in System settings
<valorie> or I just typed session into krunner which alt+f2
<newke> ok ill try
<lordievader> Good morning.
<severusken> hello ?
<nosdiat> exit
<yocs0000> hi everybody! What client do you use for google doc?
<lordievader> o/
<yocs0000> lordievader: hi
<amichair> Hi, does anyone know which of the plasma config files under ~/.kde/share/config/ or ~/.config/ are still relevant? there seems to be some duplication between the two folders
<lordievader> yocs0000: How are you doing today?
<lordievader> amichair: For plasma5, the ones in ~/.config.
<lordievader> Plasma 4 used ~/.kde. This has been changed.
<yocs0000> lordievader: OK .... you? I am tryin to find a working client for google drive / google doc ....
<amichair> lordievader: all of .kde is no longer relevant? can it be deleted? or just the plasma config files?
<lordievader> amichair: There might still be plasma4 applications around, they might make use of it.
<lordievader> yocs0000: Doing good. I use grive I believe for google drive syncing.
<amichair> lordievader: ok, so ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* can be deleted? they're all unused?
<lordievader> amichair: Not sure.
<lordievader> I wouldn't remove them if I where you.
<lordievader> What you can do is rename the folder and see if things break/get reset.
<lordievader> That way you'll know if something makes use of it.
<amichair> lordievader: true
<amichair> lordievader: I hope at some point the upgrade scripts will clean up old unused config files
<yocs0000> lordievader: does it work well? I thought it had been abandoned!
<yocs0000> amichair: please use apt-file find to see whether the file is referred to by a package
<amichair> yocs0000: nice, I'll try it out
<yocs0000> amichair: remember that if cancel a file that is referred, then you break the package .... not a good idea.
<yocs0000> amichair: so sudo apt-ge install apt-file, sudo apt-file update , sudo apt-file find <name of file or directory>
<amichair> yocs0000: thanks, I haven't heard of apt-file before
<yocs0000> amichair: it work well
<yocs0000> amichair: llet me know whether it solves your problem, but I suggest you do not remove confirguraton files manually, even if they seem to be unused
<amichair> yocs0000: it shows them to be unused... but then again, it also shows ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc to be unused even though I know for a fact that modifying it does change plasma behavior
<amichair> yocs0000: perhaps they are generated files rather than ones installed by the package or something like that
<yocs0000> amichair: oh, sorry, you are talking about the files in the home directory of the user?
<yocs0000> amichair: my fault .... if you cancel those, you only screw up the user configuration, and if you remove the entire directory they will be recreated in default state at the next boot ....
<yocs0000> amichair: the important thing is that you do not remove the "originals"
<amichair> yocs0000: is there any way to check which of those user config files are really used, and which are remnants of old versions that didn't clean up after themselves properly?
<lordievader> yocs0000: It works for my purposes.
<lordievader> yocs0000: Don't think apt-file will work for config files, since these are usually generated and not shipped with the package (talking about user config, not system config here).
<amichair> lordievader: yeah, that's what I was thinking
<yocs0000> lordievader: yes, you are correct .... as I was saying to amichair these are generated at boot if they are not there .... so you can essentilly do whatever you want with them really ....
<yocs0000> amichair: but keep in mind if you remove them without a backupand then they have important configuration information you lose it ....
<amichair> yocs0000: of course
<lordievader> Hence the suggestion of moving/renaming the folder ;)
<amichair> I was just wondering if there's a proper way to check what's used and what's not, other than deleting everything and checking every app and widget to try to detect if it broke in some subtle way
<yocs0000> lordievader: completely agree with you .... make a good backup and stove it away first of all.
<yocs0000> lordievader: there is also an interesting trick: look at modification and access times .... those files that have not been modified or accessed since installtion are probably not in use anymore..
<lordievader> amichair: If there is a config in both ~/.kde and ~/.config probably only the latter is in use.
<amichair> yocs0000: nice idea, though some of them I accessed myself while trying to figure out what they are and if they're being used :-)
<yocs0000> amichair: well, then you cannot use that trick anymore :)
<afiefh> How come QtWebEngine is not packaged for Kubuntu?
<lordievader> You are not talking about the QtWebKit libraries?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yocs0000> afiefh: is that not what libqt5webkit5:amd64 is?
<afiefh> yocs0000: as far as I understand it that's qtwebkit, the predecessor to qtwebengine
<yocs0000> afiefh: OIC
<lordievader> I see an ebuild on my Gentoo box. Don't see a package for Debian though (don't have access to Kubuntu). Guess it is too new for Debian/Kubuntu.
<yocs0000> afiefh: https://wiki.qt.io/How_to_Try_QtWebEngine <-- you could build it, there is a very good tutorial here.
<yossarianuk> hi - is there a ppa to download multimarkdown for (k)ubuntu ?
<yossarianuk> I've found this -> https://github.com/fletcher/peg-multimarkdown/wiki/How-do-I-install-MultiMarkdown%3F
<yossarianuk> to compile from git (insstructions are out of date slightly)
<yossarianuk> but anyone know of a repo ?
<yossarianuk> going to ask in #ubuntu (if that's not against the rules)
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, why not ask in #kubuntu-devel
<yossarianuk> ok BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> !kodi
<BluesKaj> !info kodi
<ubottu> kodi (source: kodi): Open Source Home Theatre (executable binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 16.1+dfsg1-2 (yakkety), package size 12 kB, installed size 62 kB
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: tried to install Kodi, I had o clean the system afterward .... it is fairly disruptive!!
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, what did you have to clean up ?
<BluesKaj> I haven't had a problem with kodi, some of it's servers are a bit flaky in terms of disconnecting them, but otherwise kodi itself is quite stable
<BluesKaj> for kubuntu 16.10 install kodi-jarvis, don't muck about with the dev version , it's not ready for everyday use
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: it completely froze my plasma .... I had to unisntall, and autoreove everything it had dragged in ....
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: I did sudo apt-ge install kodi
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, which kodi version?
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: the oe in the repository of 16.10 64 bit
<BluesKaj> then which Kubuntu version?
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> hmm, odd because I've removed and reinstalled a few times without any trouble
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: when it started everything froze, then when I rteid to switch it off it took some time, but after switching off the application all lost their windows decoration and menu bars, and the browsers were not usable anymore ....
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, that's the first time I've heard of that happening , unless something else froze the desktop that affected your systemsettings themes etc
<BluesKaj> which is what i suspect
<BluesKaj> because kodi is quite self contained
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: maybe too much running at the same time ....
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: Is there a home theater based on VLC?
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, I used VLC as my HTPC player for many yrs since it's so configurable untill I figured out the settings on kodi were actually more relaible anbd stable...but as a Home Theater Suite it's streaming capabilties aren't as wide ranging as Kodi
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, however VLC as a media player is still near the top of the list ...I still use it occasionally
<Dr_Coke> BluesKaj I did that autoremove
<Dr_Coke> but I still have gnome metacity
<Dr_Coke> How do I take that out
<Dr_Coke> clean it back to kubuntu only
<BluesKaj> apt remove gnome-desktop iirc
<BluesKaj> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<BluesKaj> Dr_Coke, ^
<Dr_Coke> thanks
<Dr_Coke> That didn't work for me
<Dr_Coke> so I went into synaptic package manager
<Dr_Coke> and looked for cinnamon and gnome-desktop
<Dr_Coke> and removed
<Dr_Coke> and it removed a bunch and install a bunch
<Dr_Coke> let me reboot and see if it went ok
<Dr_Coke> That's fixed it
<Dr_Coke> Because it was a broken install
<Dr_Coke> and somethings I installed after the ppa finished installing what it could and then i tried to install things anyway it's gone thank goodness
<R13ose> How do I auto update Opera Browser?
<valorie> r1
<valorie> oops
<valorie> !info Qupzilla
<ubottu> qupzilla (source: qupzilla): lightweight web browser based on libqtwebkit. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.9~dfsg1-3 (yakkety), package size 830 kB, installed size 5639 kB
<R13ose> back
<EventHorizon> morning...  Any ideas how to resolve this: https://paste.kde.org/pwjdow38y
<EventHorizon> Is it a common output for 16.10?
<valorie> EventHorizon: sounds like your mirror is not answering
<valorie> do you have a particular mirror configured?
<EventHorizon> I habe tried different servers... common and other???
<Unit193> valorie: ...It's for the Kubuntu PPA..
<EventHorizon> not intentionally...
<valorie> Unit193: also The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu yakkety Release' does not have a Release file.
<Unit193> Exactly.
<valorie> which is why I suspect a mirror
<Unit193> PPAs don't have mirrors.
<valorie> oops
<EventHorizon> its a funny one...
<Unit193> Usually that means that specific PPA isn't publishing for that series.
<valorie> right, there is no yakkety on LP
<valorie> backports is just being staged now, then there will be something to serve
<valorie> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/ <-- no yakkety
<valorie> I wonder why and how you have that in your repository list, EventHorizon?
<EventHorizon> good question....  I cant tell you (been playing around with the system lately).
<valorie> I would comment that out in Discover/Muon or whatever you use to manage your repos
<EventHorizon> sorry which one???
<valorie> kubuntu-ppa
<valorie> when we have backports ready to go, we'll announce it on Kubuntu.org
<valorie> and I assume in the /topic here
#kubuntu 2016-12-03
<EventHorizon> removing backport still brings up the error series
<valorie> what other PPAs do you have in there, EventHorizon?
<EventHorizon> ubunty yakkety main, graphic driver, grub customizer - thats it under 'other'
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> phantom PPA
<EventHorizon> its probably main...
<valorie> you don't want to remove the main repo
<valorie> just the kubuntu-ppa
<EventHorizon> OK thatnks for your help guys...  I'll have a think... Doesn't appear to be an easy fix at this stage.
<valorie> sure it is
<valorie> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<valorie> even if you have to edit a file, it's not hard to keep repos straight
 * valorie is no guy either
<EventHorizon> removing /kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu yakkety mian appears to have remove the error - any ideas why?
<valorie> because it doesn't exist
<valorie> as I said before
<EventHorizon> sorry...  you probably did (have a toddler running around my legs - never a great time to pc probelm solve)
<EventHorizon> Can i remove it from the listing easilty???
<valorie> look at those links I gave to you
<EventHorizon> will do... i'll save the log.  THANK YOU ALL!!!
<valorie> easiest to just comment it out, but of course it can be removed as well
<valorie> since it doesn't exist
<EventHorizon> cheers. mate.
<lordievader> Good morning
<ilya> Hi :)
<lordievader> Hey ilya
<lordievader> How are you?
<ilya> I am fine! Although can't say that about my Kubuntu installation...
<lordievader> Why not?
<ilya> Well, there are numerous really annoying bugs...  I thought they are caused by problems when upgrading to 16.10, but they seem to be common.
<ilya> I thought about making a fresh install, but decided to install Kubuntu to a USB drive first, and now I see that many problems exist there as well.
<ilya> Now think of installing openSUSE, Neon or Manjaro instead :(
<lordievader> What kind of problems?
<viewer|36621> Hello! I just installed kubuntu but there is a problem with nvidia driver... And I try to execute driver manager but nothing happen. Someone can help me?
<Antony567> How to autostart few users?
<ilya> lordievader, numerous. See this bug report, for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-workspace/+bug/1633721
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633721 in polkit-kde-agent-1 (Ubuntu) "Weird input behaviour in some Plasma stuff (Kicker, KRunner, privilege window)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ilya> Also the network is not found from time to time, the only way to connect is rebooting.
<ilya> See this report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1434986
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1434986 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Not working network connection after boot" [Critical,Triaged]
<ilya> Considering the publication dates of those bug reports and message contents, I doubt they will ever be fixed.
<lordievader> Hmm
<user|70651> ciao
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<nikescomputers> Hello im a noob in kubuntu im have a error the following packages have unmet dependencies gwenview depends : libkf5kipi-bin 16.10
<Lancelot> hey
<yocs0000> what is the name of the root user on mysql in ubuntu?!
<soee> yocs0000: root ?
<Guest23911> Hello. I have a wierd bug. I want to install the system from USB and with default partitioning settings it gives me an error. Goes something like 'The partition /dev/sda1 assigned to /  starts at an offset of 3584 bytes form the minum alignment of this disk...'
<Guest23911> and i can't get around that
<DarinMiller> Guest23911: Open KDE partition manager and try resizing the partition.  Before resizing, click on the advanced button in the resize menu, and check the Align partition checkbox.
<Guest23911> oh btw I tried other Ubuntu flavors too and they all have a problem with that, but just with this particular hdd
<DarinMiller> Guest23911: If you don't need to keep the existing data you can just delete all existing partitions and start fresh.
<Guest23911> there is nothing on there and just deleting all of it and letting the installer do the partitioning automatically makes it run into the error above
<Guest23911> where can I send screenshots?
<DarinMiller> Guest23911: If you can delete everything, use Patitition manager to create a new partition table and that should fix the problem.
<Guest23911> still same error with that
<DarinMiller> Guest23911: When you apply your changes in paritition manager does it return any errors?
<DarinMiller> Guest23911: How big is your hard drive?
<Guest23911> 1TB
<Guest23911> and no
<DarinMiller> Guest23911: Try manully creating 3 partitions.  I recommend creating 25 to 50G partition for root, a swap partitoin that is the same size as RAM and leave the rest for /home.
<Guest23911> did that too. at the end of installing it gives me an error that says: "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<DarinMiller> Guest23911: Use the manual option in the during install to manually assign "/" (root), set the swap type, and assign "/home".
<DarinMiller> Kubuuntu 16.04?
<Guest23911> yup
<DarinMiller> Guest23911: I have had to fight this battle awhile back but I the steps above usually fix it.
<DarinMiller> Guest23911: What type of BIOS?  UEFI?
<Guest23911> BIOS
<Guest23911> i'm installing on a pentium d
<Guest23911> but the problem could be that i'm installing to an external hdd
<Guest23911> and i have no way to get around that
<DarinMiller> Guest23911: You may be fighting a BIOS issues that cannot handle 1TB HD's or partitions larger than a certain size (guessing here....).    Try creating 3 primary partitions and secondary parition to keep the partiton size under 500GB and see if that helps.  Also, it maybe your external HD HW does not support 1TB.  My older USB HD cases, choke on my 2.5" 1TB drive.
<DarinMiller> Linux will mount the drive but incorrectly displays the partitions.
<Guest23911> well i tried it on a different pc first so i think i can safely rule out bios issues
<Guest23911> don't know about the other thing though. well i can use it as a normal external hdd for storage so i'm really not sure about that
<DarinMiller> Guest23911:   Since you are install ing to the external HD, do you have a newer or different computer you could use to run the install?
<Guest23911> i tried it on a 1yo laptop
<DarinMiller> Guest23911: OK, then I am stumped.  Bring over to my house and I can throw  it in  my desktop and see if desktop HW makes a difference.
<Guest23911> yeah nope :D
<Guest23911> i could try it on my tower too but it'll probably fail the same way
<Guest23911> i'll try to get the hdd out of the case and plug it in normally, and just putting it back in the case after install
<DarinMiller> Guest23911: A couple years ago, I had use dd to re-write the boot sector as none of the std partition tools would touch the drive.  It worked but it was awhile go  so I don't remember the details.
<Guest23911> ok wtf
<Guest23911> i tried to make a new partiton table with fdisk
<Guest23911> well it made a new table but still run into the same error while trying to install after that
<Hailwood> Hey folks! Hopefully an easy question - I've recently setup my Kubuntu 16.10 system with three monitors (Integrated card HDMI, Dedicated HDMI, Dedicated DVI). It's working great except the monitor for the Dedicated HDMI doesn't have any "Desktop Environment". It's a strange one because I can drag windows onto it etc, I just can't right click the desktop and it has no wallpaper or panels. Ideas?
<Hailwood> Here's what it looks like http://i.imgur.com/BON3k8g.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> do you mean it is a black screen...
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> Hailwood: try to run "kquitapp plasmashell && plasmashell" in krunner
<ahoneybun> that will kill plasmashell and then start it again
<Hailwood> ahoneybun, That has worked to bring it up, unfortunately though I need to run that at every login (just tried restarting). I also end up with some wierd bar "ghosting" going on - http://i.imgur.com/rRDJBne.png See behind the IM icon?
<Hailwood> Ok, ghosting fixed, just removed the overlayed bar.
<Hailwood> Something that seems to be related is on the login screen the left and center screens are synced (if I type my password in one it appears in the other), but the right one seems to be acting on it's own.
#kubuntu 2016-12-04
<blindsky> How do I configure KDE to show mnemonics permanently?
<orion__> asdasd
<orion__> a
<orion__> s
<soee> huh?
<soee> do you have any question related to kubuntu?
<user|96279> hjbjkbkj;
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<konrados> Morning!
<konrados> Here: https://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi/en I can read about "KRunner configuration" ( "KRunner offers you Akonadi Resource Configuration", or "KRunner's configuration page, disable the Nepomuk" ) - what is this KRunner and how can I open its configuration?
<NewUser> Hello all! I had a question about 4k monitors, I can only really find threads from 2014. I want to install Kubuntu, but, I don't know how well it will work with my GTX1080 and my 4k monitor. Are there any changes I need to make?
<BluesKaj> !krunner |konrados
<BluesKaj> !info krunner
<ubottu> Package krunner does not exist in yakkety
<BluesKaj> konrados, krunner is the same as the run command alt+F2
<BluesKaj> or right click on the desktop choose Run Command
<ahoneybun> https://userbase.kde.org/Plasma/Krunner
<ahoneybun> some info needs updating but a good place to start
<ahoneybun> NewUser: about that 4K
<ahoneybun> I'm not sure if 1080 has been added yet but: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<konrados> Thanks, BluesKaj & ahoneybun  but how is it related to  https://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi/en ? And this ""KRunner offers you Akonadi Resource Configuration"? When I do alt+F2 - and click the icon on the left I can't see anything but "search plugins" I can turn on and off.
<NewUser> Thank you, @ahoneybun
<NewUser> Forgive my lack of knowledge here, but what is Krunner? It looks to me like it's for easy commands?
<ahoneybun> NewUser: krunner can open applciations, switch to currently open applications, do basic math
<ahoneybun> run commands, open files
<ahoneybun> it's super useful
<ahoneybun> konrados: not to be honest
<ahoneybun> *not sure
<NewUser> Oh, was Krunner not intended for me? lol
<konrados> No it wasn't :)
<ahoneybun> NewUser: it's intended for everyone
<NewUser> Ah, I thought your "about that 4K" was in reference to Krunner
<NewUser> My bad
<konrados> Thanks ahoneybun, I'll dig around.
<ahoneybun> no just needed to look up that PPA
<NewUser> Yeh, sorry about that! I'm tired. Thank you for your link though, I'm looking now
<ahoneybun> np
<NewUser> Oh, I've just seen this: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/104284/en-us
<NewUser> Surely that'll work?
<ahoneybun> 367 is in that ppa
<ahoneybun> just added the ppa
<ahoneybun> sudo apt update
<ahoneybun> sudo apt install nvidia-367
<NewUser> Super star, thank you
<BluesKaj> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ahoneybun> no problem, as a nvidia user myself I find that ppa to be execellent
<NewUser> I've tried Linux on a 4k screen before and couldn't get it working. The driver was installed but the scaling was AWFUL and if I fixed one scaling issue, something else would break lol
<ahoneybun> NewUser: KDE's Display settings has a "Scale Display" option on the both for that
<ahoneybun> might have to reboot to get the full change
<NewUser> I had a trade-off between reading my code in my IDE or  having MASSIVE icons everywhere :p
<NewUser> Ah, brilliant
<ahoneybun> I've never had to use it tbh though
<NewUser> Yeah that's why I want to try Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> still on 1080p here
<NewUser> I just want to comfortably move away from Windows! There's nothing I use on Windows currently that I can't use on Linux or that a VM wouldn't solve!
<ahoneybun> NewUser: lovely
<BluesKaj> NewUser, is this a larger monitor, over 32"?
<NewUser> My only issue is the screen, which I've had issues with before :p
<NewUser> BluesKaj, it's 29"
<BluesKaj> you may want to check the dpi options as well
<ahoneybun> oh right for fonts
<ahoneybun> in Font settings there is a force dpi font option
<NewUser> Oh, wait, 28". It's a AOC 28, 4K Ultra HD LED Monitor, 3840x2160
<ahoneybun> that just sounds awesome
<NewUser> Ah, right. I've noted that as well!
<ahoneybun> I'd love to get away from 2 monitors
<NewUser> Would it also work with 2 screens, do you reckon?
<NewUser> Well...I have 2 of them lol
 * BluesKaj uses a panasonic 42" plasma tv as a monitor
<NewUser> I'm a developer, I tend to use one for code/terminals, etc and the other one for browsers/viewing changes
<ahoneybun> NewUser: I use 2 montors with no issues
<NewUser> 42"!
<NewUser> Do you use Linux, too?
<ahoneybun> but I have 16.10 with a few extra ppas for Plasma 5.8.3
<ahoneybun> NewUser: I use Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> 10ft/3m away from it using wirelss KB and mouse
<NewUser> Awesome, thank you ahoneybun. I'm installing tomorrow when I'm back at the office, so i'll be sure to let you know!
<ahoneybun> NewUser: awesomesauce
<BluesKaj> yup Kubuntu 16.10
<NewUser> So, I'm still in the process of looking at the Kubuntu features. apart from that it looks great, what are the other benefits?
<NewUser> Awesome, BluesKaj, and scaling is fine?
<BluesKaj> NewUser, yes , it's almost prefect
<ahoneybun> NewUser: since we use Ubuntu as a base any ppa will work, just because of which ones you add
<BluesKaj> perfect even
<IrcsomeBot1> ortni was added by: ortni
<IrcsomeBot1> <ortni> Hey! Wutz up guyz?
<Hailwood> I'd say the sky, but it's raining. So that's really what's down...
<Golarmo> I installed Steam and the initial startup update ran smoothly. But then when I tried to start steam in earnest, it only appeared on the task manager for a few seconds before disappearing (could not "click it up"). When ran in the terminal, I get libGL errors such as "driver pointer missing" and "failed/unable to load driver i965_dri.so".  Also "gre
<Golarmo> p: symbol lookup error: grep: undefined symbol: pcre_jit_stack_alloc". I have tried multiple solutions found online, but nothing seems to bite. I did not accept the installation of programs "some of which are proprietary" at OS installation.
<valorie> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<valorie> might be some help at the above channel Golarmo
<Golarmo> Thank you!
<valorie> best of luck!
#kubuntu 2017-11-27
<mint> hi
<valorie> hi mint
<valorie> how can we help?
<mint> valorie: ty i dont need help
<valorie> cool
<mint> i'm looking at mirc alternatives
<mint> i installed konversation
<valorie> that's what I use
<valorie> ever since moving from mirc on windows
<valorie> many many years ago
<mint> nice :)
<valorie> just keeps getting better!
<valorie> there has been a recent security upgrade, so be sure to run the latest packaged version
<mint> i see i use windows sometimes
<mint> i am currently use a linux
<mint> i like it konversation
<valorie> me too
<valorie> I believe that konvi runs on windows as well
<valorie> most KDE applications do
<mint> which distrubiton?
<valorie> I'm using Kubuntu
<valorie> I no longer run Windows
<valorie> since about 2001
<mint> :)
<valorie> https://binary-factory.kde.org/job/konversation-stable-win32/
<mint> i am using mint and ubuntu
<valorie> ah
<mint> where are u from?
<valorie> here in Washington state, in the northwest of the US
<valorie> you?
<mint> Turkey (Istanbul)
<valorie> oh very nice!
<valorie> I love to see users all over the world
<mint> me too
<mint> but there is a language problem :)
 * valorie is rather ignorant and knows little but English
<valorie> sadly
<mint> we are little know english :)
<mint> English education is bad in Turkey
<mint> we are talking in reverse
<mint> turkish language :)
<mint> for example valorie
<mint> what is your name?
<mint> turkish
<mint> senin(your) adin(name) ne(what) dir(is)
<mint> your name what is
<mint> .
<mint> this is big problem
<mint> it is confusing
<valorie> my name is Valorie Zimmerman
<valorie> well, I talk to people from all over, so the grammar or word order aren't *super* important
<mint> me too
<mint> i know :)
<mint> my name is Gokhan
<mint> nice too meet u
<valorie> nice to meet you, Gokhan
<valorie> what do you do in Instanbul?
<valorie> I've always wanted to visit the ancient Constantinople, but .....
<valorie> not so far
<valorie> and relations between our governments seems to be not getting better
<valorie> Gokhan, can you join #kubuntu-offtopic so that we can continue talking?
<advo> Hello?
<valorie> this is offtopic
<valorie> hi advo, how can we help ya?
<mint> okay
<valorie> just click the name and you'll join
<advo> I'm in clueless land. I want to get kubuntu 16 what not on my rebuilt machine. I can't get win 7 working again, partly because the HDD it was installed on is crapping out? Thing always was that it was unreliable but once it booted it never messed up. At any rate, I want an OS on one of the other HDD to help me manage the whole thing.
<advo> I don't have a DVD writer, but I do have a fresh USB drive that has more than enough room to help install... but and I have it dled, but I don't know how to go from here.
<valorie> so it sounds like you want 16.04, the LTS (long term support)
<valorie> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<advo> Yup, that's what I downloaded.
<valorie> so click that first link above
<valorie> it's pretty easy to "burn" a USB drive
<advo> What's a persistent live usb install? That where you can have the host be on the USB drive?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> some people use that when traveling, for instance
<advo> Neat. But not needed. I'll check the top link.
<valorie> so they don't have to trust foreign computers
<advo> What's an ubuntu flavour?
<advo> That just a term for brand, like kubuntu is a flavour?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> kubuntu was the first; now there are quite a few others
<valorie> lubuntu, xubuntu, etc.
<advo> Trying to do this from a chromebook is proving frustrating...
<advo> Hmm... found a typo...
<valorie> uhoh, on the help page?
<advo> Creating a bootable Ubuntu USB flash drive from Windows
<advo> "If you are a beginnier, you find good information a"
<advo> Just a little one.
<valorie> ah
<valorie> not sure I have the power to fix that
<valorie> it's not an ordinary wiki page
<advo> I don't think I'll be able to do this from this chrome book...
<valorie> :(
<valorie> can you do dd ?
<valorie> from the commandline
<valorie> !dd
<valorie> pff
<valorie> https://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<valorie> advo: ^^^
<valorie> pretty simple -- just get the command correct or you'll hose another drive
<advo> Dunno. Currently I can't get it to show me how big the damn iso file is. I'm just going to keep this one up for now and grab the other netbook... it runs on win10.
<advo> And I'm definitely running into a 'none of this makes sense' wall.
<valorie> bummer
<valorie> dd is slow but simple
<valorie> and I've never managed to mess up, by being super-careful
<advo> This is the sort of thing that's always ended my attempts at doing anything linux. All of a sudden it's a pile of code and stuff and my eyes go fuzzy.
<valorie> advo: :(
<valorie> I find the commandline *sometimes* simpler and faster
<valorie> also, the up-arrow is more powerful than anything else
<valorie> you don't have to type and retype
<valorie> there is the tab-complete just like long nicks here in IRC
<valorie> and up and down arrow to repeat commands
<advo> Command lines. Yeah. I mean, I kinda get it, but also... isn't that what a gui is for?
<advo> But my opinion may be from how I seem to not be able to understand how command lines work.
<advo> Alright. I'm exhausted. Thank you for your help. It got me moving in the right direction.
<lordievader> Good morning
<valorie> morning, lordievader
<lordievader> Hey valorie
<lordievader> How are you?
<valorie> um, good
<valorie> dreading the holidays a bit
<valorie> time is zooming too fast!
<valorie> how are you?
<lordievader> Doing good :)
<quimnuss> Hello everyone
<quimnuss> I have a question regarding networking but apparently the channel goes only on invite
<quimnuss> Is it possible to deliver ftp transfers throught a different interface other than the one where the request was made?
<lordievader> quimnuss: I suppose it is possible. But will most likely break the TCP connection on  the client side.
<lordievader> Since your client suddenly receives traffic from a, presumably, different IP address.
<user|78386> anyone here
<lordievader> Many people are... if you are prepared to wait more than a minute.
<lordievader> You'd think, such an old protocol... people would realize how things go.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<R_Rios> Hello, all. The animation of the busy wheel in Plasma is super fast for some reason. Any ideas?
<burt_> G'day everyone  or night dpending on where you are.
<BluesKaj> hi burt_
<burt_> I am new to Linux and Kubuntu. I was hoping that someone here could tell me how to hide the categoriy "Development" found in KDE application launcher without hding it KDE Menu Launcher. I have followed the KDE articles but without success . Your help is greatly appreciated.
<burt_> BluesKaj: Hello
<burt_> I am new to Linux and Kubuntu. I was hoping that someone here could tell me how to hide the categoriy "Development" found in KDE application launcher without hding it in KDE Menu Editor. I have followed the KDE articles but without success . Your help is greatly appreciated.
<burt_> Also I suspect the literature I have read on this topic is out of date.
<hateball> burt_:  I don't think that is possible
<BluesKaj> burt_,  afraid not, but it is 2 layers down in the menu so if you're worried about someone discovering it they'll have to know where to look
<burt_> hateball: based on 2 well known distributions based on Kubuntu Linux Mint KDE edtion and Maui Linux they have done it . I can see the category "Development" in the KDE Menu Editor and does not appear in the KDE Menu Launcher.  Based on that observation I think it must be possible dont you ?
<burt_> BluesKaj: hateball: based on 2 well known distributions based on Kubuntu Linux Mint KDE edtion and Maui Linux they have done it . I can see the category "Development" in the KDE Menu Editor and does not appear in the KDE Menu Launcher.  Based on that observation I think it must be possible dont you ?
<burt_> BluesKaj:  hateball thank you both for responding to my question .
<BluesKaj> burt_, what's is your 'issue' with this dev thing, there's no harm in it
<burt_> I want to hide "Development" category in the KDE menu Launcher without it being invisible in KDE Menu Editor. Thanks
<burt_> BluesKaj: I want to hide "Development" category in the KDE menu Launcher without it being invisible in KDE Menu Editor. Thanks
<BluesKaj> burt_, that's a very unusual request, and I don't think it's possible, perhaps the experts at the #kde chat can help you.
<burt_> BluesKaj: Thank you for the link, but it must be possible Linux Mint and Maui Linux both do it and well I'd love to know how they did it lol
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<lordievader> burt_: You could always make a whishlist bug report for a hide functionality... but I don't think it will quickly be done, or at all.
<AV-81> hey
<BluesKaj> hi AV-81
<AV-81> thank god! somebody replied!
<AV-81> i was trying for so long
<AV-81> by the way how long have you been using ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> AV-81, usually someone will reply if you ask a question, just saying hi doesn't indicate a need for support to some members here
<lordievader> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lordievader> That ^ sort of summarizes it.
<AV-81> How does canonical does business while ubuntu is free?
<lordievader> Support contracts mostly.
<lordievader> Companies pay for the support of Ubuntu.
<burt_> Can someone please tell me how to hide the category "Development" found in KDE Application Launcher without hiding it on the left side of the  KDE Menu Editor. Your help is greatly appreciated.
<burt_> Two Kunbuntu based distros Mint and Maui Linux do this by default I'l like to know how they did it, so I can customize my KDE Application Launcher
<lordievader> Maybe ask there?
<burt_> lordievader:  I did ask there but no one responded. I was hoping since Linux Mint and Maui Linux are based on Kubuntu that someone here could answer my question.
<alesan> hello
<alesan> what is in kubuntu, the program that allows users to login in the graphical environment?
<BluesKaj> aitorpazos, sddm
<BluesKaj> aka the login  page
<alesan> I'm using 16.04 LTS
<alesan> sddm does not seem to be incorporated
<BluesKaj> I bet you have autologin enabled so it boots directly to the desktop from grub  not showing the login page
<BluesKaj> alesan, ^
<alesan> well that is probably right BUT
<alesan> what I realized I'm looking for is when I open the lid of the laptop
<alesan> it comes out of suspend mode
<alesan> and asks for a password
<alesan> who manages *that*
<alesan> lightdm maybe?
<alesan> it is currently in the process list
<editheraven> hi there. how can I get all opengl extensions in latest kubuntu? the open driver from the repos seems "bare-bones", with minimal opengl support. thank you.
<BluesKaj> aitorpazos, system settings>stsrtup&shutdown>login scree>advanced tab, uncheck auto login
<BluesKaj> alesan, sorry ^
<BluesKaj> editheraven, which gpu?
<editheraven> oh sorry. ati amd hd 6xxx series
<editheraven> 6770 precisely
<BluesKaj> alesan, ssytem settings>power management
<alesan> OK I would like to reduce the time it waits after I type a wrong password
<BluesKaj> editheraven, run,  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes ..that should tell us the driver in use
<editheraven> BluesKaj, Kernel driver in use: radeon
<editheraven> with only these extensions. "direct rendering: Yes     GL_ARB_direct_state_access, GL_ARB_draw_buffers,      GL_ARB_draw_indirect, GL_ARB_draw_instanced,      GL_ARB_multi_draw_indirect, GL_ARB_occlusion_query2,"
<BluesKaj> editheraven, install the, xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu , driver
<editheraven> BluesKaj, ok. Let me restart the x server
<editheraven_> BluesKaj, looks like the kernel loaded the same module. Moreover, amdgpu driver didn't registered any kernel module when installed
<BluesKaj> do yopu have dkms installed?
<BluesKaj> you
<editheraven_> BluesKaj, yes. which dkms /usr/sbin/dkms
<editheraven_> I have virtualbox and it can register kernel modules just fine
<editheraven_> strangely the kernel module exists "/lib/modules/4.13.0-17-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/amd/amdgpu/amdgpu.ko"
<editheraven_> ok so I can load the kernel module without error
<editheraven_> i2c_algo_bit           16384  2 amdgpu,radeon ttm                    94208  2 amdgpu,radeon drm_kms_helper        167936  2 amdgpu,radeon drm                   356352  11 amdgpu,radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helperi2c_algo_bit           16384  2 amdgpu,radeon ttm                    94208  2 amdgpu,radeon drm_kms_helper        167936  2 amdgpu,radeon drm                   356352  11 amdgpu,radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper
<BluesKaj> editheraven_, if you see any difference in performance hegatively then remove the amdgpu, I'm not sure it the right one
<BluesKaj> sorry , my mistake, editheraven_
<BluesKaj> think I'll call it a day
<ubsafder> looks like my kubuntu updated automatically firefox can i revert to previous version ?
<ubsafder> i could even review the update is that  kubuntu expected beheavior ?
<krytarik> ubsafder: Every Firefox update is also considered a security one - so 2.) yes, and 1.) I would not.
#kubuntu 2017-11-28
<ubsafder> ‎<‎krytarik‎> i will revert security is not an issue for me
<krytarik> ubsafder: Rather switch to the ESR version of it then though: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ubsafder> firefox destroyed all the extention i had written for personal use I like to exercice my freedom of choise and revert to previous version
<kaosine> anyone have display that doesn't sseem exactly stable in 17.10 witth no graphics card or anything just the built in graphics? both the stock and this new monitor they seem kinda jumpy for no reason
<[Relic]> kaosine, did you verify the integrity of the video cable?
<kaosine> [Relic]: i've got several that I've tested, and it originally happened over vga on the stock monitor and this is on a new one over hdmi
<[Relic]> did you try factory defaulting the monitor?
<kaosine> I don't know how that would do anything since it's two different monitors over different cables entirely
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> Carlos A.F. was added by: Carlos A.F.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<runawaysheld123> Hello
<IrcsomeBot1> Carlos A.F. was removed by: Carlos A.F.
<eyyyyyyyyye> ECUREUIL INSANE MODE!
<eyyyyyyyyye> Ouh noo
<eyyyyyyyyye> ¿Quué passa Demi?
<eyyyyyyyyye> Hey yeah!
<eyyyyyyyyye> Tengo en esta historia algo que confesar
<eyyyyyyyyye> Ya entendí muy bien que fue lo que paso
<eyyyyyyyyye> Y aunque duela tanto tengo que aceptar
<eyyyyyyyyye> Que tu no eres la mala, que el malo soy yo
<eyyyyyyyyye> No me conociste nunca de verdad
<eyyyyyyyyye> Ya se fue la magia que te enamoro
<eyyyyyyyyye> Y es que no quisiera estar en tu lugar
<eyyyyyyyyye> Porque tu error solo fue conocerme
<eyyyyyyyyye> refrain begin: No eres tú, no eres tú no eres tú, soy yo (soy yo)
<eyyyyyyyyye> No te quiero hacer sufrir
<eyyyyyyyyye> Es mejor olvidar y dejarlo así (así)
<eyyyyyyyyye> refrain end: Échame la culpa
<eyyyyyyyyye> ~REFRAIN~
<eyyyyyyyyye> refrain2 begin: Ok, I don't really, really wanna fight anymore
<eyyyyyyyyye> I don't really, really wanna fake it no more
<eyyyyyyyyye> Play me like The Beatles baby just let it be
<eyyyyyyyyye> refrain2 end: So come on put the blame on me, yeah
<eyyyyyyyyye> -REFRAIN2-
<eyyyyyyyyye> +REFRAIN (x2)+
<eyyyyyyyyye> refrain3 begin: Solamente te falta un beso (x2)
<eyyyyyyyyye> Ese beso que siempre te prometi
<eyyyyyyyyye> refrain3 end: echame la culpa
<eyyyyyyyyye> #REFRAIN3#
<eyyyyyyyyye> %REFRAIN2 (x2)%
<eyyyyyyyyye> ∆REFRAIN (x2)∆
<eyyyyyyyyye> /REFRAIN3 (x2)/
<eyyyyyyyyye> ----------------------------
<eyyyyyyyyye> Si sabes que ya lIevo un rato mirandote
<eyyyyyyyyye> Tengo  que bailar contigo hoy
<eyyyyyyyyye> Vi que tu mirada ya estaba llamándome
<eyyyyyyyyye> Muéstrame el camino que yo voy
<eyyyyyyyyye> Tú, tú eres el imán y yo soy el metal
<eyyyyyyyyye> Me voy acercando y voy armando el plan
<eyyyyyyyyye> Sólo con pensarlo se acelera el pulso (oh, yeah!)
<eyyyyyyyyye> Ya, ya me está gustando más de lo normal
<eyyyyyyyyye> Todos mis sentidos van pidiendo más
<rumeno> OPS AROUND?
<eyyyyyyyyye> Esto hay que tomarlo sin ningún apuro
<eyyyyyyyyye> refrain begin: Despacito
<eyyyyyyyyye> Quiero respirar tu cuello despacito
<eyyyyyyyyye> Deja que te diga cosas al oído
<eyyyyyyyyye> Para que te acuerdes si no estás conmigo
<eyyyyyyyyye> Despacito
<eyyyyyyyyye> Firmo en las paredes de tu laberinto
<eyyyyyyyyye> Y hacer de tu cuerpo todo un manuscrito
<eyyyyyyyyye> Sube, sube, sube sube, sube
<eyyyyyyyyye> Quiero ver bailar tu pelo, quiero ser tu ritmo
<eyyyyyyyyye> Que le enseñes a mi boca
<eyyyyyyyyye> Tus lugares favoritos (favorito, favorito, baby!)
<eyyyyyyyyye> Déjame sobrepasar tus zonas de peligro
<eyyyyyyyyye> refrain end: Hasta provocar tus gritos
<eyyyyyyyyye> Si te pido un beso, ven, dámelo, yo sé que estás pensándolo
<eyyyyyyyyye> Llevo tiempo intentándolo, mami, esto es dando y dándolo
<eyyyyyyyyye> Sabes que tu corazón conmigo te hace bang-bang
<eyyyyyyyyye> Sabes que esa beba está buscando de mi bang-bang
<eyyyyyyyyye> Ven, prueba de mi boca para ver cómo te sabe
<eyyyyyyyyye> Quiero, quiero, quiero ver cuánto amor a ti te cabe
<rumeno> BAN THIS FAG!
<eyyyyyyyyye> Yo no tengo prisa, yo me quiero dar el viaje
<rumeno> Unit193: ^
<eyyyyyyyyye> Empecemos lento, después salvaje
<eyyyyyyyyye> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
<eyyyyyyyyye> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<eyyyyyyyyye> Cuando tú me besas con esa destreza
<eyyyyyyyyye> Veo que eres malicia con delicadeza
<eyyyyyyyyye> Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
<eyyyyyyyyye> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito
<eyyyyyyyyye> Y es que esa belleza es un rompecabezas
<eyyyyyyyyye> Pero pa' montarlo aquí tengo la pieza, oye!
<eyyyyyyyyye> -REFRAIN-
<eyyyyyyyyye> Despacito!
<eyyyyyyyyye> Vamo' a hacerlo en una playa en Puerto Rico
<eyyyyyyyyye> Hasta que las olas griten "Ay, Bendito!"
<eyyyyyyyyye> Para que mi sello se quede contigo
<eyyyyyyyyye> Bailalo!
<eyyyyyyyyye> -----------------------------
<eyyyyyyyyye> ECUREUIL INSANE MODE!
<eyyyyyyyyye> Ouh noo
<eyyyyyyyyye> ¿Quué passa Demi?
<eyyyyyyyyye> Hey yeah!
<eyyyyyyyyye> Tengo en esta historia algo que confesar
<eyyyyyyyyye> Ya entendí muy bien que fue lo que paso
<eyyyyyyyyye> Y aunque duela tanto tengo que aceptar
<eyyyyyyyyye> Que tu no eres la mala, que el malo soy yo
<eyyyyyyyyye> No me conociste nunca de verdad
<eyyyyyyyyye> Ya se fue la magia que te enamoro
<eyyyyyyyyye> Y es que no quisiera estar en tu lugar
<eyyyyyyyyye> Porque tu error solo fue conocerme
<eyyyyyyyyye> refrain begin: No eres tú, no eres tú no eres tú, soy yo (soy yo)
<eyyyyyyyyye> No te quiero hacer sufrir
<eyyyyyyyyye> Es mejor olvidar y dejarlo así (así)
<eyyyyyyyyye> refrain end: Échame la culpa
<rumeno> Thanks
<eyyyyyyyyye> ECUREUIL INSANE MODE!
<eyyyyyyyyye> Ouh noo
<eyyyyyyyyye> ECUREUIL INSANE MODE!
<eyyyyyyyyye> Ouh noo
<Pici> thanks sigyn
<eyyyyyyyyye> ECUREUIL INSANE MODE!
<eyyyyyyyyye> Ouh noo
<Fuchs> Pici: yes, hi
<Fuchs> let me know if I should pull her again
<Fuchs> but for now she seems to work
<Guest76808> G'day or night folks
<Guest76808> I am new to Linux and Kubuntu 17.10. Can someone please tell me how to hide "Development" category in KDE Application Menu Launcher without hiding "Development" category on the left side of the KDE Menu Editor, other Kubuntu based distros Mint and Maui do this, I just need to know how in order to customize my KDE Application Menu Launcher. Thank you so much for your help folks.
<burt_> I am new to Linux and Kubuntu 17.10. Can someone please tell me how to hide "Development" category in KDE Application Menu Launcher without hiding "Development" category on the left side of the KDE Menu Editor, other Kubuntu based distros Mint and Maui do this, I just need to know how in order to customize my KDE Application Menu Launcher. Thank you so much for your help folks.
<burt_> I am new to Linux and Kubuntu 17.10. Can someone please tell me how to hide "Development" category in KDE Application Menu Launcher without hiding "Development" category on the left side of the KDE Menu Editor, other Kubuntu based distros Mint and Maui do this, I just need to know how in order to customize my KDE Application Menu Launcher. Thank you so much for your help folks.
<krytarik> !patience | burt_
<ubottu> burt_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
#kubuntu 2017-11-29
<edujtnias> Hello. I'm very new at this, so bear with me, please. I installed Kubuntu onto my laptop (hp beats special edition 15-p030nr). Everything was fine, it looked like it installed cleanly and I was able to do whatever. It said I needed to restart to finish everything up, so I did. When I was filling out various things (username, name of computer, etc.)
<edujtnias>  I finished and it took me to a black screen. Now I cant get out. I tried restarting, and I get the startup screen, but then it goes back to a black screen every time and I won't get anything else until I hit the power button again, and then it just gives me the same screen saying Kubuntu as on startup. I don't know how to go around it at all, or i
<edujtnias> f I even can.
<d-fish> Can you switch to different ttys? Usually Control-Alt-F1 through F8
<edujtnias> That got me to "(computer name) login:" so that's something.
<fenjamin> I want to run a script to use battery power when plugged in then recharge on AC power at 10%. I've set the udev rules however I can't find the battery's location for echo.
<fenjamin> everything else Google has taught is an alert or notification
<koffeinfriedhof> fenjamin: have a look at qdbus --system org.freedesktop.UPower
<koffeinfriedhof> Example: qdbus --system org.freedesktop.UPower /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0  org.freedesktop.UPower.Device.Percentage
<fenjamin> koffeinfriedhof ok thanks!
<koffeinfriedhof> fenjamin: yw. You need dbus-monitor to use it in scripts. e.g.: https://stackoverflow.com/a/5345462
<fenjamin> problem solved.
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<alexandru__> hi everyone, is there any way to remove sudo and go the usual Debian way of accessing the superuser in Kubuntu (17.10)?
<alexandru__> (without breaking anything, if possible)
<hateball> alexandru__: Nothing supported, on
<hateball> no*
<hateball> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<alexandru__> I know there isn't any, but I'm interested in having a regular user password, and a root password, without breaking much of Kubuntu.
<hateball> Well you got the answer. There is no supported way, which is what this channel is for :)
<hateball> If you decide to do it on your own... then you are on your own
<alexandru__> Okay
<alexandru__> thanks for the support :)
<hateball> ForceRecon: your question about checking errors only, read the priority section in "man journalctl"
<hateball> it could be for instance journalctl -p 0..3
<ForceRecon> reading now.. thanks mate
<NoFreeNameAviabl> ... I had to reformat partitions, because I couldn't install grub manualy, error after error, and after it told me it has suceeded it haven't booted.
<BluesKaj> NoFreeNameAviabl, do you have any other linux OSs on your pc?
<BluesKaj> g
<NoFreeNameAviabl> I've tried fedora, it couldn't load grub too
<NoFreeNameAviabl> I've tried arch, but it culdn't fetch packages from internet even on different DNS servers.
<NoFreeNameAviabl> So I'm on kubuntu now.
<NoFreeNameAviabl> I need some nice terminal emulators
<BluesKaj> ok , do you have BIOS or UEFI ?
<BluesKaj> ok so you have kubuntu running ok then ?
<NoFreeNameAviabl> Yes, I went for the partition shrink and automatic installation provided, but manually I did this: Installed Kubuntu Custom, mounted it as /mnt, mounted bootpart(flaged: boot, bios) as /mnt/boot, then I did grub-install, and then I didn't get boot.
<InvalidPassword> Why is application still in there, when I have it on another desktop?
<tiwake> alright, new desktop computer build and its randomly restarting (running KDE)... it randomly restarts under windows too
<tiwake> I'm not really sure how to approach this
<tiwake> erm, when I say running KDE I mean kubuntu... heh... from a net-install
<dax> tiwake: random restarts under multiple OSes sounds like a hardware issue, you might want to try ##hardware also
<tiwake> dax: I'm suspecting its the processor because the early AMD processors had... well.. a lot of issues
<tiwake> the early ryzen processors that is
<tiwake> before I put my computer together I noted the manufacture date, and its an older one
<dax> could try installing amd64-microcode, but Windows would be doing microcode updates automatically so...
<tiwake> its almost identical to the server I built a month ago, different motherboard, but same motherboard company
<dax> might also wanna make sure you're not having heat problems
<tiwake> same ECC RAM, same processor, power supply, battery backup...
<tiwake> I guess I'm not sure what to look for for hardware issues in the logs
<tiwake> or if I should enable something
<dax> i don't know how AMD does it, but Intel will straight up power off the computer without warning if it overheats
<dax> without there necessarily being anything in any logs
<tiwake> I did do stress testing, when I first assembled it, computer ran full steam for a whole day
<tiwake> temps were stable and stuff
<tiwake> then it started random restarting
<tiwake> in windows anyway
<tiwake> linux it does not restart, just flakes out without an actual kernel panic?
<tiwake> when issues start happening with kubuntu, I <ctrl><atl><F1> and it dumps a lot of EXT4-fs errors
<tiwake> can't log in or anything
<dax> EXT4-fs would be hard drive usually. but that shouldn't autoreboot the system.
<dax> could be memory, i guess?
<tiwake> no, it did not ever reboot
<tiwake> try swapping out RAM? or would it be my SSD?
<dax> if it's not rebooting, my guess would be your storage device first, RAM if not
<tiwake> hmm
<dax> but again, ##hardware might know better, and would also know how to test it
<tiwake> its an M.2 SSD by crucial, it should be "good"
<tiwake> alright alright
<jaafar> All right people, I've got something weird to report
<jaafar> I keep losing one of my mouse buttons
<jaafar> as in, every few minutes it stops recognizing the click event
<jaafar> *X* sees the event, but windows do not
<jaafar> switching virtual consoles with ctrl-alt-F1, ctrl-alt-F7 restores functionality
<jaafar> this started about a week ago
<jaafar> Any ideas?
<jaafar> You know how when you hover over something you get a visual indicator that it's possible to click on it? e.g., it turns light blue or something
<jaafar> Not even doing that
<jaafar> so it's going into a mode where it's unreceptive to selection activity, or something
<jaafar> cd
<shevchuk> Hello. I have a problem with Meta (Win) key not opening app launcher. I'm using fullscreen app dashboard, Alt+F1 is working, but not Meta. I'm on 17.10 with kubuntu-backports, so Plasma 5.11.3. It stopped working in September I think (I was o 17.04 without kubuntu backports back then). On my other computers with clean 17.10 + kubuntu backports install it does work, so it's something with my setup, but I'm not sure know where should
<shevchuk> I start to figure what's causing the problem. Any ideas?
#kubuntu 2017-11-30
<tiwake> dax: its either the RAM, SSD, or the processor... running memtest right now but I suspect it won't show anything
<lordievader> Good morning
<Sitara> hi, how do I install a keyboard layout from apt-get?
<Sitara> nevermind :)
<aksik517> Hello?
<acheronuk> aksik517: hi. can we help?
<aksik517> Can someone please tell me where am i? :)
<aksik517> Is this some kind of support?
<aksik517> Or just channel for kubuntu users?
<aksik517> Oh, sorry for interrupt
<aksik517> Now i see the second message here
<acheronuk> aksik517: both, users helping other users when we can
<aksik517> Oh, thanks, it looks nice :)
<aksik517> Well actually I have one question. I heard about some application here which can connect to couple of communication servers such us Facebook or (what I need) Google Hangouts. Is it this application I use now and I need to add server here? :)
<acheronuk> if you are using the default IRC app for Kubuntu (Konversation) then no, that can't be used to access hangouts
<aksik517> Understood, thank you.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<magus> ola
<magus> hi
<eyyyyyyyyye> ECUREUIL INSANE MODE!
<eyyyyyyyyye> Ouh noo
<eyyyyyyyyye> ¿Quué passa Demi?
<eyyyyyyyyye> Hey yeah!
<eyyyyyyyyye> Tengo en esta historia algo que confesar
<eyyyyyyyyye> Ya entendí muy bien que fue lo que paso
<eyyyyyyyyye> Y aunque duela tanto tengo que aceptar
<eyyyyyyyyye> Que tu no eres la mala, que el malo soy yo
<eyyyyyyyyye> No me conociste nunca de verdad
<eyyyyyyyyye> Ya se fue la magia que te enamoro
<eyyyyyyyyye> Y es que no quisiera estar en tu lugar
<eyyyyyyyyye> Porque tu error solo fue conocerme
<eyyyyyyyyye> ECUREUIL INSANE MODE!
<eyyyyyyyyye> Ouh noo
<eyyyyyyyyye> ¿Quué passa Demi?
<el> how about you don't do this again
<eyyyyyyyyye> Hey yeah!
<eyyyyyyyyye> Tengo en esta historia algo que confesar
<eyyyyyyyyye> Ya entendí muy bien que fue lo que paso
<eyyyyyyyyye> Y aunque duela tanto tengo que aceptar
<eyyyyyyyyye> Que tu no eres la mala, que el malo soy yo
<eyyyyyyyyye> No me conociste nunca de verdad
<eyyyyyyyyye> Ya se fue la magia que te enamoro
<eyyyyyyyyye> Y es que no quisiera estar en tu lugar
<eyyyyyyyyye> ECUREUIL INSANE MODE!
<eyyyyyyyyye> Ouh noo
<eyyyyyyyyye> ECUREUIL lNSANE MODE!
<eyyyyyyyyye> Ouh no
<eyyyyyyyyye> ¿Quué passa Demi?
<eyyyyyyyyye> Hey yeah!
<eyyyyyyyyye> Tengo en esta historia algo que confesar
<eyyyyyyyyye> Ya entendí muy bien que fue lo que paso
#kubuntu 2017-12-01
<user178> 123
<user178> hello world
<chcknrub> https://www.netflix.com/title/80158084
<lordievader> Good morning
<zaki> https://imgur.com/a/pyFn5
<zaki> having blurry fonts in some app.
<zaki> can someone help !
<zaki> kubuntu 16.4.3
<zaki> kde plasma 5.8
<hateball> I can't even see any blur
<hateball> zaki: What program is that?
<zaki> wps office
<zaki> hateball, page size option are blurry
<zaki> same problem in some other app like packet tracer
<Tolhadum> Hi everyone! I have some troubles with a live-usb kubuntu : When I try to re-install the OS on a Dell computer (With a Nvidia Quadro M2000) I have a black screen (with some noise) just after the grub and I can't do anything :s
<batteronizer> Hi
<batteronizer> Does anyone know how I can automatically save addresses, that I've sent emails to, in KMail?
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<user|57862> how can install kubuntu with windows 10
<ubsafder> my firefox got updated how can i revert to previous version ? and as i like to make those kind of decision my self how can i pin that package so it never get updated
<Tolhsadum_> Hi! I've got some troubles with kubuntu installation. I tried several installations, with the default partitions, with the default partitions with LVM, with custom partitions but always got a black screen after rebooting after the installation. The computer is using a Nvidia quadro M2000 and when I want to install kubuntu with a live usb I have to set the option "nomodeset" to be able to run the installer. Do you think it could c
<Tolhsadum_> I can't even access to the tty :s
<ronnybob> checking to see if this is working
<bings[m]> it is
<macadam> list
<macadam> list
<zuiss1> i set my internet settings under ipv4 to manual and gave it an ip, subnet, gateway, and dns server but it's still not accessing the internet
<zuiss1> what else could be wrong?
<kaosine> I forget and I know iit's going to be a issue but how do I create a static IP and allow access over the port quassel uses?
<jonah_> hi does anyone know how I can get kubuntu to force a monitor screen resolution? Trying xrandr/arandr and can't get it working. My two monitors are 2560x1440. One is plugged in with hdmi and works great, the other is using VGA but can only get 1920x1200 which looks bad!
<jonah_> any help to get them both in 2560x1440 would be appreciated
#kubuntu 2017-12-02
<jonah_> Hi is any body any good in here with Dual Head / Monitors / Displays? I have two monitors which should be both 2560x1440 - one is working great at that via hdmi, the other is plugged in vga and is only giving 1920x1200 and looking a bit blocky. I tried to add the resolution for it via xrandr/arandr but i can't get it working. Any help to diagnose and get it working would be great and really appreciated
<lordievader> VGA is really terrible at high resolutions.
<lordievader> Ideally you want two digital connections to your monitors.
<wildshark> hi
<wildshark> one question .... i am with KDE Mint 17.3 based in TRUSTY ubuntu version ... How can I install Kubuntu 17.10 without loose my /home directory and apps? (/home is at another partition from /)
<user|69866> one question .... i am with KDE Mint 17.3 based in TRUSTY ubuntu version ... How can I install Kubuntu 17.10 without loose my /home directory and apps? (/home is at another partition from /)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ubsafder> can i revert to previous package version ?
<jonah_> hey I have this motherboard: https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z370M%20Pro4/#Specification - which says VGA graphics up to 1920x1200 are supported. Yes my old monitor worked fine on 2048x1152! My new monitor is 2560x1440 but only gets 1920x1200!! I'm running Kubuntu and tried to force the higher res with xrandr etc but just can't get it to work. Any ideas as to why it was higher than it's specced to be on the old monitor but yet the new
<jonah_> monitor won't go as high as the old monitor?! I'm very confused by it!!
#kubuntu 2017-12-03
<wish^> Does Kubuntu come with Plasma 5.8?
<dileep> Hi, I'm new to KDE dev and after going through the guide, I can't decide which Qt version to use. Any help?
<dileep> qt4 or qt5 or any specific subversion of them?
<Guest64599> hello, please help me out i am in the install session. if i choose guided use entire disk and point it to USB drive, does that mean GRUB is also installed on USB drive or do i need to do a manual install_
<Guest64599> i want grub to be on the USB drive. i am just doing a test install to see if all things will work later on.
<patrick__> Hey all
<patrick__> Got a somewhat strange problem, maybe someone has an idea
<patrick__> about 2/3 of the time I try to start Steam, instead of directly logging into my account, Steam behaves as if I don't have any ID stored
<patrick__> when I restart, it suddenly remembers and logs into my account directly
<patrick__> only happens since I installed 17.10
<patrick__> anyone else noticed something of the sorts?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<patrick__> Hey
<obert_> BluesKaj: is blue the sky?
<BluesKaj> not yet.it
<BluesKaj> s still dark here
<obert_> :)
<obert_> where are you located?
<BluesKaj> Ontario, Canada
<BluesKaj> you, obert_?
<obert_> italy
<obert_> I got an uncle in toronto
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> I'm 400Km North of Toronto
<obert_> so it's very cold there
<acheronuk> patrick__: steam seems to remember my account here, but I'' admit I only use it about once every 6 months! don't play games much
<acheronuk> patrick__: I don't recall hearing of an issue, but can't say 100%
<obert_> -2C :P
<BluesKaj> depnds what you mean by cold. we certainly don't have a mediterranean climate
<obert_> -2C is cold already for me:)
<obert_> max I can get is -4C
<BluesKaj> it's +2C atm
<acheronuk> would people mind keeping general non support chat to #kubuntu-offtopic. thanks
<obert_> no BluesKaj Weather <Ontario, CA>: Mostly Cloudy - Temperature: -2°C (-4°C) - Wind: 4.83km/h (190°) - Humidity: 96% - Visibility: 8.05km
<obert_> :)
<obert_> I got PHP running in this kubuntu machine :)
<BluesKaj> obert_, Ontario is  a very large province, all of Italy fits in the southern part of it
<obert_> hehe
<patrick__> acheronuk: Thanks for the info. The issue looks a bit strange to me, as if there's some issue with permissions maybe. should remember to start it from the terminal next time, maybe that gives some info
<crowgon> Good day, geeks =) I need help with Modem Manager with ZTE MF667. I'm sorry to aking my question here but can't surf google for that issue (traffic limit exceeded so i've just 64kbps, that's why). Everything work good, but i tried to send SMS to short numbet via ModemManager GUI. SMS was not sent, and after that i can send SMS to regular numbers and it works ok. I can't receive messages now. Just nothing appears into inbox folder. This way is the one for
<crowgon> me to receive SMS, needed as water. Thanks a lot 4 understanding and helping, (i hope)
<iandondrio> Oh shiy
<iandondrio> T
<iandondrio> Thats insaane
<IrcsomeBot> MrUlcer was added by: MrUlcer
<waswasich> Hi, my boot up takes a very long time.
<waswasich> systemd-analyzer blame does not show anything interesting
<waswasich> The longes thing is NetworkManager-wait-online.service, taking 6 seconds
<waswasich> That does not expalin the 7 minute boot time for a fresh install on new hardware
<waswasich> the by far biggest "step" in systemd-analyze plot is time-sync.taget, taking serveral minutes
<waswasich> can I and should i disable it? Can't I do a ntp-sync (i assume that what it's doing) after boot, or do that non-blocking?
<BluesKaj> waswasich,  most problems can be traced to incorrect or lack of entries for your drive(s)/partitons in /etc/fstab after a new install
<BluesKaj> slow boot problems that is
<waswasich> fstab lists a uuid, mount shows /dev/sda2.
<waswasich> should i edit that to /dev/disk/by-id/.... ?
<BluesKaj> waswasich, it's best to to do a sudo blkid in the terminal to determine the uuids for your partitions including swap and list the pertinent entries in /etc/fstab,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<BluesKaj> ok, I have to do some errands..bbl
<whatafucck> what is process kded5 for?
<whatafucck> It is opening up stuff and asking me for password
<whatafucck> on second computer, my network card stopped working
<whatafucck> I think we've been hacked.
<whatafucck> Like there is a security bug in Bionic but, that's just my akward feeling
<BluesKaj>  your nick isn't suitablke for this chat
<BluesKaj> suitable
<whatafucck> Okey, I am back.
<KeyKeyDay> Okej.
<KeyKeyDay> Anyboddy knows how to turn up ethernet interface?
<KeyKeyDay> Because I have only local loopback showed...
<KeyKeyDay> Not even interface is listed.
<KeyKeyDay> What is kded5 process for?
<KeyKeyDay> And why it wants my root password?
<BluesKaj> KeyKeyDay, run ip link ls
<firc6709454> I'm back. Have trouble with slow boots. Removed a line in /etc/fstab for encrypted swap that didn't seem to work.
<firc6709454> It boots much faster now, but still very slow.
<firc6709454> Oh, I should change my nick
<wasweissich> Windows, from a harddrive takes less than a minute too boot, Kubuntu from a ssd takes 3.5 minutes
<KeyKeyDay> There is ethernet there
<BluesKaj> wasweissich, make sure all partitions have correc uuids listed in /etc/fstab
<KeyKeyDay> How do I turn it so it does accepts connections?
<KeyKeyDay> Don't boot then, just hibernate, loading 400mb of os to ram, should be fast
<BluesKaj> KeyKeyDay,  run sudo dhclient
<wasweissich> BluesKaj: I think it's all correct, but how do i know if it is?
<KeyKeyDay> It's working, but I have no idea , why it turned itself down
<KeyKeyDay> Could it be missconfiguredd briddge?
<BluesKaj> wasweissich, as I mentioned before run , sudo blkid , it will list the parttions uuids, but don't copy the quotes in your fstab entries
<BluesKaj> to your fstab rather
<wasweissich> systemd-anylize plot still shows 170 seconds for time-sync.target
<BluesKaj> wasweissich, that's the time out from searching for uuids etc
<KeyKeyDay> it may be that time syncync takes too long because it's blocking, and server needs to respond or timeout for continue
<KeyKeyDay> okej, i got that wrong
<wasweissich> Here is my fstab. I just commeded out the last line. The rest is from the installer. Looks fine to me?
<wasweissich> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26106592/
<BluesKaj> wasweissich, any outboard usb/sata drives ?
<wasweissich> No, no devices attatced, no sticks, no hdds, no nothing
<BluesKaj> wasweissich, have you updated and upgraded since your install?
<wasweissich> did just now
<wasweissich> I'll change to fstab to /dev/sd.. and report back
<wasweissich> Now my fstab does not use any uuids, it does not boot any faster.
<wasweissich> but, now sys-devices-pci0000:00-00..... -sound-card0.device takes forever
<BluesKaj> check /var/og/sys/log for any errors that appear to delay boot
<BluesKaj> correction: /var/log/syslog
<wasweissich> Not sure what i should look for. There are plenty ureadahead errors, but they seem normal.
<wasweissich> systemd-fstab-generator fails multiple times, too. That looks more interesting to me
<BluesKaj> yeah, unfortunately I'm not real familiar withuEFIboot files etc
<wasweissich> BluesKaj: Thank you anyway.
<wasweissich> I don't see anything that looks suspicious
<wasweissich> will boot without spalsh, maybe that helps
<Crell> Hello folks. I've an issue with JPG images being read properly. They're all from the same digital camera. When I copy them to my old Kubunut 17.04 laptop, they all open fine.  When I open them on my newer Kubuntu 17.10 laptop, I get an error "Load meta information failed".  Thing is, when I recopied the files SOME of them started working, but not all.  (Trying again didn't seem to help.)  So far google hasn't helped much.  Any suggestions?
<Crell> I get an error using both firefox and Gwenview to view the files.
<iandondrio> Allah snackbar
<nonicknamefree> Don't eat fork!
<jonathan_x> Is anyone familiar with (white) artifacts being left behind on the screen in Konsole?
<jonathan_x> I.e. I am using a black background with grey text. Many times little grey artifacts are left behind (sometimes lines)
<jonathan_x> Clearing the screen doesn't clear it, but overwriting it with new lines does.
<mparillo> Normally I would guess some kind of graphics driver or setting, especially if strange artifacts occur in multiple applications.
<mparillo> If only konsole, then I have no clue.
<mparillo> An easy change to make is System Settings > Display and Monitor > Compositor. I have Open GL 2.0 on one laptop, 3.1 on another.
<jonathan_x> No only in Konsole
<jonathan_x> I could check that.
<jonathan_x> I could find no bug so I thought I'd ask around.
<jonathan_x> It is caused by Oxygen font rendering outside of the lines.
<iandondrio> 10:40 PM <el> nah, you're not even doing insaane right. insane is where you lock yourself in your room and avoid all contact with people, even on the internet
<NerdzingX> \list
#kubuntu 2018-11-26
<coderphive> Can anyone tell me why my two displays seem to have different definitions of space?
<[Relic]> different resolutions?
<coderphive> When I go across the bottom edge on my right monitor I get a very small dip as I transition to the left monitor. When I do the same on the top it's a huge dip now.
<coderphive> They are different resolutions but I've seen Kubuntu handle this before
<[Relic]> gfx card?
<coderphive> Well this isn't helping
<[Relic]> wondering if it was the way the monitors are looking in the display settings
<coderphive> If anyone wants to provide an answer that's not a trolling response that'd be dope
<coderphive> I'm using VEGA-M graphics, but I've upgraded the kernel to 4.19. This just seems like a very silly bug.
<jaafar> wow, 12 minutes total on the channel
<jaafar> hi coderphive
<coderphive> Sup!
<jaafar> IIRC you can control the "alignment" of the virtual displays
<coderphive> You can!
<jaafar> I recall adjusting them vertically
<coderphive> Alignment is not my issue unfortunately
<jaafar> what kind of "dip" are you seeing?
<coderphive> I can make it so when running my mouse along the bottom of the screen I get a very smooth transition. When I do it along the top the mouse moves down probably 3 inches on my left screen
<coderphive> as it transitions
<coderphive> Does that make sense?
<jaafar> I think? But to me it seems like the "top" of your right screen is aligned 3 inches above the top of your left screen
<jaafar> But you've said that's not it so my imagination is failing
<coderphive> Yeah, notice what I said about the bottom
<jaafar> if they are different sizes it makes sense...
<coderphive> They are different resolutions
<coderphive> so I guess that's the answer then. That's incredibly sad.
<jaafar> like, I have a monitor that is vertical and one horizontal, so the number of pixels is greater on one than the other
<coderphive> yeah, that's not how that works
<jaafar> so one is "shorter" than the other and if I move my mouse along the top of the taller one it jumps down to the shorter one
<coderphive> I have an nvidia desktop sitting over here that I just moved off of
<coderphive> It worked fine there
<coderphive> I get what you're trying to normalize, but that doesn't make sense
<jaafar> OK!
<coderphive> It's just an annoyance, but still a pretty good annoyance
<[Relic]> jaafar, I was trying to see if he had them lined up at the bottom rather than the top since that would make a bigger jump at the top rather than the bottom
<jaafar> [Relic]: yesss, my thinking as well but he seemed to reject it
<[Relic]> people are far to impatient these days, it is the internet and I want it yesterday
<IrcsomeBot> safeer_pasha was added by: safeer_pasha
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <safeer_pasha> Good morning
<hateball> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <safeer_pasha> Can you ppl read me.
<hateball> safeer, yes
<valorie> @safeer_pasha can we help you?
<IrcsomeBot> <safeer_pasha> Thank you very much. I am glad to be a member of this group and of this community.
<hateball> :D
<valorie> nice to hear, @safeer_pasha
<IrcsomeBot> <safeer_pasha> Is there an off-topic kubuntu group in telegram?
<hateball> safeer, yes it is #kubuntu-offtopic
<hateball> Assuming you mean here on IRC
<IrcsomeBot> <safeer_pasha> No.  I mean telegram
<djiea> I found a bug in Plasma. It has already been reported and noted in the bugtracker by a person. Is there anything I can contribute in the form of logs or was the bug submitter's report enough
<djiea> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=400650
<ubottu> KDE bug 400650 in Samba "kdeinit5 crashes in SMBSlave::fileSystemFreeSpace() when browsing smb:// in Dolphin" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> @safeer_pasha the Telegram channel that links to #kubuntu-offtopic is called Kubuntu-Cafe I think
<valorie> no dash, just Kubuntu Cafe'
<valorie> invited you
<jim> what are the possibilities for getting the latest stable kernel (that was listed at kernel.org) on beaver creek?
<jim> got someone who says  he wants to upgrade his kernel because of some battery time issues
<hateball> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> running 4.19.4 here and it runs fine
<jim> bauchhaus, on a desktop? laptop? something else?
<jim> hateball, thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> laptop
<jim> bauchhaus, did you notice any change in how much time your battery gave with the later kernel?
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> My laptop is so crap it always just lasted 40 min max on battery
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lordievader> bauchhaus, jim: For me the 4.18 -> 4.19 transition was quite noticable. My battery drain went from 7-ish Watts to 3-3.5 Watts.
<jim> lordievader, good to know; so they told him the right thing then
<IrcsomeBot> aliemtakarai was added by: aliemtakarai
<yuradoc> Hello guys. what's wrong with my mount config. i have several configs for one partion:
<yuradoc> "/dev/sda7 /media/yuriy/work   ext4  defaults       0  0  "
<yuradoc> "/media/yuriy/work/storage/mysql_data /var/lib/mysql none rw,bind 0 0"
<yuradoc> they do what i need
<IrcsomeBot> <aliemtakarai> #ask can i upgrade kde 5.12 to 5.13 on kubuntu 18.04?
<yuradoc> the problem with dolphin file manager - for some reason it show me - can not enter folder /var/lib/mysql, whe i try to open /media/yuriy/work
<yuradoc> when i do "cd /media/yuriy/work" in terminal it shows me files correcly
<yuradoc> those configs from fstab file
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @aliemtakarai, Not at the moment. 18.04 has Qt 5.9 and Plasma 5.13 or 5.14 need at least Qt 5.10 to build and work.
<IrcsomeBot> <aliemtakarai> @acheronuk, thanks i like blur on plasma 5.13
<IrcsomeBot> Bek_dag was added by: Bek_dag
<IrcsomeBot> <Bek_dag> А кто русский язык понимает тут?
<diogenes_> Bek_dag, da
<coderphive> Can someone help me understand why xrandr is saying my display is disconnected?
<samlamamma> Hey, I installed the United theme and it's great but it changed the application launcher (like the start menu in Windows) and I'd like to change it back but I have no idea how to change it back (and googling tells me nothing).
<valorie> what is the united theme?
<samlamamma> valorie: It's a theme you install as a new Feel and Look. It's basically a Unity look-alike
<valorie> you did it through systemsettings?
<samlamamma> Yup
<valorie> can't you change it back the same way?
<valorie> I've heard someone else having a problem with that same thing but they didn't stick around
<valorie> so I never got any details
<samlamamma> valorie: Yeah I could just change it back to the default (I haven't tried it though) - but I basically like all the rest of the stuff
<valorie> afaik with a theme it's take the whole thing or leave it
<valorie> you can't tinker with parts
<valorie> I usually use krunner (alt+space) to launch apps so....
<samlamamma> Dang. Well, most of the stuff I can do by default (just moving around widgets in panels mostly)
<samlamamma> Thanks for the help. I'm really new to this KDE stuff, did you just learn through googling or is there some really good resource that explains most of it? It seems super customizable compared to GNOME
<valorie> samlamamma: I learned most by hanging out here
<valorie> slowly learned enough to help others
<valorie> making my own mistakes along the line
<samlamamma> valorie: Alright. Well, KDE is way snappier than GNOME so far so hopefully I'll get to do the same :)
<valorie> KDE is the community
<valorie> plasma is pretty snappy these days!
<valorie> the more you hang out here and watch the conversations
<valorie> the more you'll learn
<valorie> there is an offtopic chan too: #kubuntu-offtopic
<samlamamma> valorie: Aha, so I guess KDE = Plasma + bunch of Qt Apps?
<valorie> well, a bunch of KDE applications
<valorie> there are qt-only applications some of which we (Kubuntu) provide
<valorie> but they chose not to be under the KDE community umbrella
<samlamamma> Yeah, distros mix and match a bit to their liking I guess?
<valorie> right
<valorie> we have provided Qt stuff when KDE stuff wasn't working right or so
<valorie> in general, all of what we provide by default is made by KDE
<samlamamma> Cool, is most of the Qt stuff Qt5 now a days?
<valorie> yes, we're trying to get the last of Qt4 gone in both Debian and Kubuntu
#kubuntu 2018-11-27
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<cybercrypto> hi there
<IrcsomeBot> <Duong Ngo> Hello! Where can I report bugs to Kubuntu team? I get a bug about Update tool in Kubuntu. When i get notification about new updates, I click, then the Update window appears. While it's loading the size information about each update, I click "Update" button, then nothing happens (even password popup), the window has a "Cancel" button can't be clicked. I have to force quit the Update window.
<IrcsomeBot> <Duong Ngo> (Photo, 1920x1038) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/FNB6NUB4/file_11122.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <biki28> I am facing 2 major problem with kubuntu 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <biki28> (Video, 48s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Be0190AU/file_11123.mp4 Kubuntu 18.04..
<IrcsomeBot> <biki28> @biki28, This is first one....the kubuntu logo is only flickering at boot up
<IrcsomeBot> <biki28> I have to press the "esc" button rapidly to completely boot up
<IrcsomeBot> <biki28> and the second problem is ...at any time the screen just freeze
<IrcsomeBot> <biki28> @biki28, When is happen ,I have to shut down my laptop with power button
<IrcsomeBot> <biki28> admin or anyone please help me
<IrcsomeBot> <biki28> Or suggest me any way to fix these problem
<coderphive> Has anyone ever seen a green line scan up and down one of their monitors?
<coderphive> like over and over?
<coderphive> looks like it was a monitor setting
<IrcsomeBot> <Bek_dag> @biki28, What problem
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @Duong Ngo, I have this too. I just stopped bothering with the update tool and do` sudo apt-get update` &` sudo apt-get upgrade` in the terminal.
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> or use synaptic
<mparillo_> @Duong Ngo: https://irc-attachments.kde.org/FNB6NUB4/file_11122.jpg looks like a Discover problem. I cannot replicate it at will, but it seems to be more likely if I have not re-started in a while. If I am guessing, it is doing some background processing (perhaps automatic updates), and your requested updates cause some kind of race condition. Often, I just wait for Discover to "settle down" and it then works. But, when I am
<mparillo_> impatient, I just kill those processes, and sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -y. Sometimes apt will ask me to clear some indicator first, and I do that
<mparillo_> But to answer your question, you should post it with as much detail as you can to bugs.kde.org. Component Discover
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Discover is annoying in it's usability.. the indicator tells me already that x updates are available, but when it is launched i searches again and makes the user wait...
<BluesKaj> bauchhaus, use apt in the konsole
<BluesKaj> discover is buggy
<BluesKaj> all the package managers whether gui or cli use dpkg anyway
<lone_ranger> hows 18 folks? I tried kubuntu on 16.04 but it was not as smooth as the main line
<valorie> what main line, lone_ranger?
<lone_ranger> valorie: regular ubuntu
 * valorie is running 18.10 now, but 18.04 was great
<valorie> the main system is the same, lone_ranger
<valorie> all that differs is the desktop environment and applications supplied by default
<lone_ranger> valorie: the time Itried it there where noticble hitches with the de
<valorie> 16.04 had it's problems, yes
<valorie> why not try the live session and see if you like it?
<valorie> in general, you'll be happy with the DE you like the most, and the applications you like the most
<valorie> I love the KDE software, and Plasma has only gotten better over the years
<valorie> however, some like GNOME and their philosophy better
<valorie> which is fine
<valorie> this ain't religion, it's tools to help you get done what you like
<lone_ranger> well two things are important for me
<lone_ranger> global menu and dock
<lone_ranger> i used kde at work and enjoyed it
<lone_ranger> but it was not based on ubuntu, althougth the experience was great
<lone_ranger> kmail sucks tho
<mattfly> anyone experiencing huge kwin glitches while updating nvidia opengl packages and the latest driver??
#kubuntu 2018-11-28
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hello! S … Touchpad scrolling settings are greyed  out in Cosmic. How do I activate them??
<valorie> hmmm, let me check my own, @Anarchotaoist
<valorie> mattfly: haven't seen updates there lately in cosmic, so dunno
<valorie> haven't heard any complaints
<valorie> @Anarchotaoist mine are grayed out too
<valorie> I'm going as in the devel chan
<mattfly> kwin only increases memory usage :/
<mattfly> until theres no memory left
<mattfly> and i have 16gb
<valorie> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=387153 < https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=387153
<ubottu> KDE bug 387153 in kcm "libinput-backend touchpad KCM only used on Wayland" [Major,Confirmed]
<valorie> please add your info
<mattfly> not using wayland
<valorie> mattfly: that was for @Anarchotaoist
<mattfly> i realized :P
<valorie> yikes, mattfly, that seems like a serious bug
<valorie> unfortunately nvidia hasn't been playing nice with KDE for awhile
<valorie> recently they have changed their stance so I hope for better
 * valorie runs nvidia too
<valorie> oh gosh, I didn't highlight @Anarchotaoist correctly, sorry
<mattfly> nvidia still hates linux :'(
<mattfly> im trying to hibernate since ubuntu 17.10...
<mattfly> no sucess
<valorie> there are a few ways to hibernate
<valorie> how many have you tried?
<valorie> the built-in way doesn't work for me
<valorie> at least in my travel laptop, and that isn't nvidia
<valorie> however, right-clicking to hibernate does
<mattfly> ive triead maaany ways
<mattfly> its a long story
<mattfly> i show u
<mattfly> first this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uswsusp/+bug/1770491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770491 in uswsusp (Ubuntu) "Hibernation doesnt work after installing nvidia-384(s2disk hangs)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mattfly> and i tried all this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/667833
<mattfly> but this s2disk thing doesnt mind anymore
<mattfly> I upgrade to the recent kernel 4;19.2 and the nvidia drivers 410.78
<mattfly> mine is a gtx 1050 ti, dell laptop, now
<mattfly> the problem now is that with the nvidia profile enabled im not able to resume from hibernation on hibernate or pm-hibernate or systemctl, but if thats set to intel it works perfectly
<mattfly> then i tried this...  just let me find a link
<mattfly> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1030624/linux/regarding-issues-on-resume-from-hibernate-/
<mattfly> and i oppened this: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1044198/linux/any-chance-of-making-hibernation-works-on-ubuntu-18-04-/post/5297622/?offset=3#5297660
<mattfly> and this is how it is now
<mattfly> if i go back to old kernel and drivers s2disk hangs
<valorie> :(
<valorie> do you have bumblebee or so so you can switch easily?
<mattfly> no
<mattfly> nvidia-settings
<mattfly> some gui for prime-selector
<mattfly> but it requires a reboot to take effect
<mattfly> hibernation worked so well on 16.04 :/
<mattfly> another problem its annoying me is that since i got this computer with an ssd I almost always have to run fsck manually on startup
<mattfly> specially for the swap partition
<mattfly> it is a huge swap with 16gp
<mattfly> on the ssd
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @valorie, OK, so it is a bug at thus point?  Info? What in particular? I will have to post in a few hours time, sorry! Busy at work now. Thanks
<valorie> @Anarchotaoist I was at dinner -- just comment on the bug report as I did
<IrcsomeBot> <biki28> @Bek_dag, Screen freezing at anytime and flickering kubuntu logo on start up
<IrcsomeBot> <biki28> Help anyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Duong Ngo> @mparillo_, Yeah, I try to make the problem happens again but I failed. The second time when I open Update window and click "Update all" immediately, the Update tool just works fine. But today when I receive new updates, I do it again then the problem appears. So you can wait for the future update and try. I think it will be better that the "Update all" button shouldn't be shown when thing isn't ready. Though it's not a big problem,
<IrcsomeBot> I hope Kubuntu team will fix it to improve the stability.
<valorie> @Duong Ngo - the Kubuntu team packages KDE software; we don't write it
<valorie> that said, our devels are active in the KDE community as well, and sometimes can do fixes
<valorie> Nate Graham in particular has been making Discover hugely better
<scalr> Hi, all. I recently changed my computer username to something else via these instructions: https://askubuntu.com/questions/34074/how-do-i-change-my-username
<scalr> However, now my Kubuntu 18.04 installation acts slightly funny in some regards. In particular, my WiFi networks were all forgotten.
<scalr> How exactly would one recover the old keyring?
<valorie> did you follow those instructions to the letter?
<scalr> Yes
<valorie> because if you change the owner of your $HOME that should work
<valorie> did you kill the running processes as it says?
<valorie> because those would be linked to your old username
<scalr> I actually didn't do so, since I wasn't logged in. I think I will try that really quick. One moment.
<scalr> I'll be back in a moment
<lordievader> Good morning
<valorie> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey valorie
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<scalr> Alright, I'm back. Just as I thought, no processes from the previously used username are present (since I followed the process using a root terminal in recovery mode)
<scalr> The other goofy things my Kubuntu seems to be doing is that the brightness buttons no longer work
<valorie> sorry scalr, about to leave IRC and go to bed
<valorie> might be best to restate your question and the guide you are following
<valorie> best of luck
<valorie> lordievader: doing well, and I hope you are too!
<valorie> have a great day
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<scalr> Restating: I tried to change my Kubuntu username to something else using the following guide: https://askubuntu.com/questions/34074/how-do-i-change-my-username
<scalr> However, some things in my Kubuntu installation have broken. For one, my keychain seems to have been erased, which means things like my WiFi networks were all forgotten. Secondly, some other things like my brightness buttons also broke in the process.
<hateball> oh they left
<hateball> still plenty of things in KDE/Plasma that has hardcoded username in config files, that might need to be grep/sed'd as wlel
<hateball> scalr: still plenty of things in KDE/Plasma that has hardcoded username in config files, that might need to be grep/sed'd as wlel
<hateball> so even if you are the owner of a file, if the config itself expects some path like /home/oldusername/blahblah, well then you'll have a bad time
<scalr> Indeed I see that when I open some of the files in .config
<scalr> I ran the sed command listed on that webpage, but apparently it doesn't get everything
<scalr> So the concern is what should I do?
<scalr> Do I change the username back?
<hateball> well... unless you've actually manage to change stuff already using sed, then *those* things will break if you change back
<scalr> When I run the sed command from the Ask Ubuntu, it won't tell me what it's changed. I run it, and it attempts to run on an Android folder in my home directory (where the Android SDK is located), and throws an error
<hateball> you can just manually fix what your script/oneliner didnt also
<scalr> Who knows where those are though?
<scalr> It says "sed: couldn't edit /home/scalr/Android: not a regular file"
<scalr> So I ran a command I found on Google using grep to replace all instances in my home folder. That might've been a bad idea, considering it's been running for 10 minutes.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @valorie, Installing an extras package 'xserver-xorg-input-synaptics' from Muon solved the issue! ✅
<turbo64> is there a way to disable the thing where pressing any key on the desktop starts krunner?
<turbo64> i asked in #kde and they refuse to answer
<Quantos> This is probably a strange question, a friend just gave me a copy of ARK
<Quantos> I'm wondering how it runs on KUbuntu
<Quantos> It's installing now, I'm just wondering if there's anything I should be aware of
<chcknrub> i figured out something today while driving
<chcknrub> i thought every person is linked to someone.... basically the concept of links
<chcknrub> same in programming... for a piece of code.. you have to find or understand all references... or links
<chcknrub> basically precedent code and dependent codes... which are like links too
<chcknrub> so we could either take care or break the links etc.... but it is there
<chcknrub> so in programming ,the more we know, the better.. coz we can see more links
<valorie> we are indeed all connected
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> kde neon and kubuntu differences?
#kubuntu 2018-11-29
<cybercrypto> Sorry, say it again.
<cbpye> so I'm having a recurring issue and I'm puzzled by it.  This is the third time that I've rebooted and had to manually switch terminals to Terminal 1, where I am greeted by an initramfs prompt.
<cbpye> I can do a fsck to get back in, but since there's been an error the root partition gets mounted ro, and I'm unable to reinstall/purge anything.
<cybercrypto> cbpye: have you tried booting rescue mode?
<cbpye> cybercrypto: It just tells me that I need to run a manual fsck on my root partition.
<cbpye> and then gives me initramfs rompt
<cbpye> prompt*
<cbpye> huh.  this is the first time I've done that and then re-tried the recovery mode immediately after.  Things might be different now.
<cbpye> huh.  this is the first time I've done that and then re-tried the recovery mode immediately after.  Things might be different now.
<valorie> @Barika use neon if you want the very latest KDE software
<valorie> and don't care about non-KDE software
<valorie> Kubuntu and neon use the same base on LTS
<valorie> so the base of neon only changes every two years
<valorie> kubuntu along with the rest of ubuntu releases every six months with an LTS every two years
<denza242> bleh
<denza242> there's a bit in the top left corner that's stuck on a certain image
<denza242> i tried killing kwin and plasmashell but that didn't work
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<cybercrypto> morning
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj , cybercrypto
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, fine thanks, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<coderphive> All of my windows keep congregating on one screen after my machine goes to sleep
<coderphive> Does anyone know how to fix that?
<IrcsomeBot> MrLisp was added by: MrLisp
<IrcsomeBot> PrinceDell was added by: MrLisp
<denza242> bleh
<denza242> that thing in the corner is still there
<denza242> would it be an errant application? I have no idea
#kubuntu 2018-11-30
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> AndrePaula was added by: AndrePaula
<alekksander> hm… trying to wite command to do this things as follows, but it doesn't work. i type „sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt autoremove -y” . sorry for noob question, but what am i doing wrong?
<hateball> alekksander: whats not working?
<alekksander> hateball: it ends working after update. there are update problems (few broken repos i don't want to get rid of yet)
<hateball> alekksander: yeah, && means the command after will only run if the command before exited successfully
<hateball> alekksander: and I guess if there are broken repos apt exits with something other than 0
<alekksander> didn't know it has to end successfully any way to force it?
<hateball> alekksander: you can use ; instead of &&
<hateball> alekksander: that way the command after will run once the command before is done, regardless of if it went well or not
<alekksander> man learns every day. thanks for the help, it works as intended. have a great day
<hateball> alekksander: :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <MrLisp> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <MrLisp> i have a problem☹️
<IrcsomeBot> <MrLisp> i need a vpn for kubuntu … but i can't install it☹️
<IrcsomeBot> <MrLisp> can u help me pls🙏🏻
<BluesKaj> MrLisp, well just state your issue
<BluesKaj> which vpn protocol and server , commercial or?
<IrcsomeBot> <MrLisp> @BluesKaj, As you know, in Iran, the use of most services has been blocked So we need a VPN to use social networks and the Internet, We also need to download VPNs to download Linux applications☹️ … It's very important for me to be free❤️
<BluesKaj> MrLisp, yes I understand, and there are several companies that provide vpn servcie using the openvpn protocol which works well and is     fairly easy to install on linux. i use the PIA (Private Internet Access) for $35 US/yr. if you choose to use their service I can help you with it.
<BluesKaj> most vpn services are similar so installation is usually fairly straight forward
<BluesKaj> free vpns are usually blocked by countries like Iran
<BluesKaj> and they'e slow and unstable
<IrcsomeBot> PrinceDell was added by: MrLisp
<IrcsomeBot> <MrLisp> Conversion of the Iranian Rial to the Dollar is one of the biggest problems of Iranian society That's why it's almost impossible to buy VPN☹️
<BluesKaj> what about the euro?
<IrcsomeBot> <MrLisp> There is no difference😐🤦🏻‍♂️
<BluesKaj> that's very unfortunate, there must be other means that you or your trusted friends can use
<diogenes_> opera has vpn free
<IrcsomeBot> <MrLisp> The problem is that we must have a  Vpn to download it😐😂
<IrcsomeBot> <wizzyceiro> what web browsers are allowed in iran?
<IrcsomeBot> <wizzyceiro> how do you access telegram?
<IrcsomeBot> <MrLisp> Most Iranian users use Windows OS … And there's free vpn's for Windows OS … But users like me using Mac OS or Linux are having trouble☹️
<IrcsomeBot> <wizzyceiro> how do you access telegram?
<IrcsomeBot> <wizzyceiro> i thought iran blocked it
<IrcsomeBot> <MrLisp> @wizzyceiro, yeah that's right
<IrcsomeBot> <wizzyceiro> how do you access telegram?
<IrcsomeBot> <MrLisp> @wizzyceiro, we use Proxy soks5
<IrcsomeBot> <MrLisp> but it so limited :/
<diogenes_> MrLisp, grab a openvpn DE 443 config from here- https://www.vpnbook.com/
<diogenes_> and you good to go
<diogenes_> also you can try tor
<diogenes_> if it's allowed
<BluesKaj> tor is probly blocked
<BluesKaj> diogenes_, what's the catch with vpnbook? ads etc?
<diogenes_> BluesKaj, none of those afaik
<BluesKaj> diogenes_, have you tried it?
<IrcsomeBot> <MrLisp> @BluesKaj, yeah🙁
<diogenes_> BluesKaj, yep
<diogenes_> DE 443 is the fastest
<IrcsomeBot> <MrLisp> @diogenes_, tnx for that … try to that
<IrcsomeBot> <MrLisp> @diogenes_, tnx a lot my bro❤️
<diogenes_> MrLisp, no problem
<diogenes_> use that login credentials in your betwoork setup
<diogenes_> network setup*
<IrcsomeBot> <MrLisp> sure, tnx
<BluesKaj> good call diogenes_ looks like it might work for him
<diogenes_> BluesKaj, hopefully it works.
<BluesKaj> what kind of speeds can he expect?
<BluesKaj> depending on his connection cap of course
<diogenes_> BluesKaj, i only played a little bit with it, i haven't done any speed tests, i only tried the pages that are not allowed in my country and it worked
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> must be a pain to have sites blocked by the government, personally i don't understand why they do it, since there are so many workarounds nowadays
<diogenes_> BluesKaj, it works for the gray mass which is approximately 80%, tehy do it in order not to let some foreign propaganda that goes against their political views.
<diogenes_> all is political nowadays
<diogenes_> they*
<BluesKaj> diogenes_, so your country has an authoritarian regime ?
<diogenes_> BluesKaj, authoritarian and criminal.
<diogenes_> just trash
<BluesKaj> bummer :/
<IrcsomeBot> <wizzyceiro> diogenes, where are you from?
<IrcsomeBot> <wizzyceiro> venezuela? russia? iran?
<BluesKaj> think Moldova
<IrcsomeBot> <wizzyceiro> oh
<IrcsomeBot> <wizzyceiro> didnt know moldova was bad
<BluesKaj> close to Russia
<BluesKaj> sort of anyway
<diogenes_> yeah moldova sucks
<diogenes_> big time
#kubuntu 2018-12-01
<jubo2> Hello and big thanks for the awesome OS
<jubo2> A friend got a problem when he tried to upgrade 16.04.something to 18.04.1 on a very old HP laptop. When he tries to login there is a window saying "could not start D-bus, Can you call qdbus" and only a button to close the window
<jubo2> I suggested to him to press ctrl + alt + F1 and run the qdbus, but that just complained there is no dbus to connect to
<jubo2> 'sudo systemctl restart dbus.service' will not bring it up. Compains something that it should be called by another program and not the user
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Hokwarr> hey
#kubuntu 2018-12-02
<Quantos> Using KUbuntu 18.04, is there a way to get an 'Empty Trash' button on dolphin?
<Quantos> Or would I need a different file manager?
<valorie> Quantos: you need a button rather than just a selection?
<valorie> I right-click trash and select empty right up top, and it's done
<Quantos> Yeah, a button would be rather convenient
<Quantos> I don't live in the stone ages
<jacky> lol
<jacky> I mean a button is a bit overkill
<Quantos> I don't think so at all
<jacky> where would you put it?
<jacky> also I'm sure that someone made a plasmoid/widget for it
<Quantos> There's loads of room
<Quantos> Then point one out
<jacky> ...
<Quantos> Quit being a useless twit
<jacky> lol okay sure
<jacky> https://store.kde.org and call it a day
<Quantos> Bollocks on a sow I tell you
<jacky> knock yourself out
<Quantos> Knock you out fucktard
<jacky> ....
<jacky> this is why I stick to social media
<valorie> good grief
<valorie> I hardly use the trash so I think a button is total overkill
<jacky> right
<mr_yogurt> what is Konsole doing that makes `cat /usr/share/dict/words` almost 100x faster than in xterm?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<diogenes_> hi
<IrcsomeBot> AuspiciusLynx was added by: AuspiciusLynx
 * BluesKaj heads to the kitchen for more coffee
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> Hello, I have a problem. namely, when I started Kubuntu 18:04 I will see a flashing _ dash top left and my courser I can still move. I can not get to the login screen. Restarts do not help ...
 * diogenes_ prefers fresh juice
<diogenes_> AuspiciusLynx, try booting with nomodeset
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> how do I do that?
<BluesKaj> he probly has autologin enabled
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> No I haven’t aktivste this
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> Aktivate*
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> Doesn’t help
<BluesKaj> did ytou run sudo update-grub
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> ?
<BluesKaj> in the vt/tty , ctl+alt-F2--F6
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> Yes... ist loading
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> no, it did not work.
<diogenes_> AuspiciusLynx, after what even/action is stopped booting?
<BluesKaj> do you mean ctl+alt-F2 didn't load a terminal?
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> it will stop after displaying the Kubuntu logo
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> but it has started actual dates but I could not do anything else
<diogenes_> AuspiciusLynx, no no i mean is it a fresh install? was it booting up to this day/?
<BluesKaj> dates?
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> Yes, I installed it yesterday and it booted this morning
<diogenes_> and between yesterday and this morning what have you done? installing something? maybe drivers?
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> No, I only worked on something in the design. but nothing installed or added
<diogenes_> AuspiciusLynx, so you installed a program for design?
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> Mo
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> No*
<diogenes_> and what device you're using now to chat here?
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> My iPad.
<diogenes_> ook, do you dual boot with windows?
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> Yes
<BluesKaj> aha
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> ?
<diogenes_> and windows boots?
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> Yes
<diogenes_> and do you have the kubuntu usb installation media?
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> Yes I have it
<diogenes_> then boot into live session and see what you have in /home/nickname
<diogenes_> of your current partition not the usb one
<diogenes_> also turn on hidden files and tell me if there is .Xauthority
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> Um, how do I do that? how can I boot live?
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> can anyone speak german here? I always have to use the translator to understand something ...
<diogenes_> AuspiciusLynx, turn off pc (not reboot), insert the usb, hit the start button, hit f12, or f2 or whatever key you have to show the boot menu and choose the usb
<diogenes_> it's the same step as when you install the syste,
<diogenes_> system*
<diogenes_> for german
<diogenes_> !de | AuspiciusLynx
<ubottu> AuspiciusLynx: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> So should I reinstall Kubuntu?
<diogenes_> AuspiciusLynx, foirst of all try to boot live session and remove .Xauthority and .ICEauthority
<diogenes_> then reboot again
<diogenes_> if doesn't worka nd no one else have any ideas the, re-installation would cost you less time than troubleshooting
<IrcsomeBot> <AuspiciusLynx> I just found someone who can explain that to me in German. Thanks for the efforts
<diogenes_> ok
<Alexfrench> hello all
<Alexfrench> should i have to get a gpu to use davinci resolve 15 ont a netbook ?
<Alexfrench> it is an old hp 9 years old with ati radeon 4500
<BluesKaj> Alexfrench, most likely yes, looks quite video intensive
<BluesKaj> dunno if your old HP can handle a new fast gpu tho
<Alexfrench> thank you
<Alexfrench> no i can't upgrade it
<BluesKaj> black magic is a pretty high end company
<Alexfrench> i think it it was in mcc format i could
<Alexfrench> but not this one
<BluesKaj> more for professional use iirc
<Alexfrench> too old
<turbo64> whenevr i mount an iso its stuck in the sidebar forever after i unmount it
<turbo64> even after deleting the iso
<turbo64> how do i remove it?
<IrcsomeBot> AMIDOU adegbola Hoummar was added by: AMIDOU adegbola Hoummar
<Nexilva> Does ssd need driver?
<Quantos> Nexilva- It shouldn't need any additional driver I think
<Quantos> Mine is fine without one
#kubuntu 2019-11-25
<sys_admin_z> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Hallo
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> The 'Device Manager' is not working. It does not pick up my current Nvidia driver nor show recommend. It hangs. Command line wants depends. Should I purge Nvidia then install the newer driver in Konsole??
<valorie> @Anarchotaoist - it's called driver manager
<valorie>  it's part of system settings
<valorie> I usually call it up in krunner (alt+space)
<valorie> if you want special nvidia drivers you'll have to add the ppa first and update before asking driver manager to handle the install
<valorie> for me it always works, but it is very slow to poll the system
<valorie> as in it is still collecting info.....
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <cibaw> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @valorie, Hi Valorie - the Driver Manager gives me no info. I do not want special nvidia drivers nor bleeding edge that that the PPA would provide - just the last ones in the Ubuntu repo. The Driver Manager does not work on two of my laptops. I wonder if to update the drivers that I may need to purge them first -??
<valorie> hmmm, it's not working for me either
<valorie> still "collecting information"
<valorie> !drivers
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<valorie> @Anarchotaoist - ^^^
<valorie> purging the driver is not a good idea -- it will leave you without a graphics driver
<valorie> aka black screen
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ah, ok. Thanks.
<valorie> I'll fill a bug about the driver manager
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I thought it may just fall back to Nouveau
<valorie> it's recently broken
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ok
<valorie> :(
<valorie> well, nouveau gets blacklisted
<valorie> so....
<valorie> follow the advice in the links
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ok
<valorie> !info driver-manager
<ubottu> Package driver-manager does not exist in bionic
<valorie> well, what the heck is it called then
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> kubuntu-driver-manager
<valorie> ha!
<valorie> thank you, now filing the BR
<valorie> @Anarchotaoist - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1853804 - please mark "this affects me too" on it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1853804 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "kubuntu-driver-manager never finishes collecting infomation" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @valorie, re: mark "this affects me too" -done! Thank you.
<valorie> thank you
<valorie> :-)
<xnat834-M> Hello everyone, is there a way to install Kubuntu 19.10 64-bit on a system with a 64-bit CPU and a 32-bit EFI? It seems I need some fixes from kernel 5.3 or so (https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109051).
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 109051 in intel_idle "intel_idle.max_cstate=1 required to prevent crashes - Baytrail" [Blocking,Needinfo]
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Rabid_Raven> hey guys, is it normal that my / just keep filling and filling without me even doing anything? Like, I'm looking at / and it went from 126GB left to 119.6 in the last 30 minutes and I'm just sitting on IRX
<Rabid_Raven> irc
<Rabid_Raven> already down to 119.3 since I posted that
<Rabid_Raven> And now down to 116.4GB from doing nothing
<Rabid_Raven> somehow, / just filled up with 10GB from IRC of all things
<oerheks> logs growing fast?
<oerheks> du -h /var/log/
<code-x> hi everybody I am Max from Egypt
<code-x> I need a frienf
<code-x> a friend
<code-x> shall we be friends?
<code-x> i feel lonely
<code-x> i am 31 years old
<code-x> hello
<code-x> is anybody here
<code-x> ?
<code-x> who wanna visit Egypt?
<code-x> hello
<code-x> i hate my life
<code-x> so lonely
<code-x> someone talk to me please
<code-x> i am a human
<code-x> let's get start it here
<user|23862> hello
<user|23862> is anyone here
<jubo2> Hi and thanks for the very nice OS
<jubo2> Got a problem... Without anything (that I know of) the kdewallet started to ask for a password that was never set. I removed the wallet and created it again and all is fine, except when starting up the system disables wifi for a brief period , but long enough to cause automatically starting Firefox tabs to complain that the servers could not be found. Is there any fix?
<jubo2> I'm on 18.04
<Lord_of_Life> Same thing happened to me after an update. Later updates didn't fix it, only reinstalling kde. Different OS, same bug, disabling kdewallet had no effect.
<Rabid_Raven> alright, so my root disk is still being mysteriously filled up by something even though i'm not adding or removing applications
<Rabid_Raven> this has got to be a bug in kubuntu 19.10
<oerheks> logs growing fast?
<oerheks> du -h /var/log/
<Rabid_Raven> oerheks: deleted the folder so it looks like that's not the source
<wxl> so i've got 18.04 and i'd like to search a network drive with dolphin by date but all of the "more options" are greyed out. what am i missing?
<wxl> …connected by autofs/sshfs/fuse fwiw
<IrcsomeBot> jonathan_anderson was added by: jonathan_anderson
<IrcsomeBot> <jonathan_anderson> URGENT: KMAIL LOST. KONSOLE MESSSAGE:  Attribute Qt::AA_ShareOpenGLContexts must be set before QCoreApplication is created.
<IrcsomeBot> <jonathan_anderson> Please help.
#kubuntu 2019-11-26
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Sound bug. Eoan with backports. Firefox sound starts at zero volume. You have to increase the volume with the application stream. Opening a new tab with sound brings the same issue and adds another application stream in settings. Is there a fix?
<Rabid_Raven> hey guys, is there a way to refresh the icons in kde or to delete the cache? my icons aren't all showing
<IrcsomeBot> <jonathan_anderson> F5?
<Rabid_Raven> yeah, f5 funny
<Rabid_Raven> the menu icons, to give you an idea, aren't there for some applications
<Rabid_Raven> even if i go back to the default icon set
<IrcsomeBot> <jonathan_anderson> what menu?
<IrcsomeBot> <jonathan_anderson> application menu?
<IrcsomeBot> <jonathan_anderson> try witching your widget
<Rabid_Raven> IrcsomeBot: the kde main menu. like i'm missing the one for konsole and ksysguard... even if i go back to hte default ubuntu icon set
<IrcsomeBot> <jonathan_anderson> there are various types of kde men, not only one. Check your widgets.
<Rabid_Raven> i imagine that i can delete something in .config but i'm not sure what
<Rabid_Raven> IrcsomeBot: application launcher
<IrcsomeBot> <jonathan_anderson> yes, go to >panel options>add widgets and check what the other styles of app lauchers do, is my first suggestion.
<Rabid_Raven> unfortunately, none of the widget options have anything about simply refreshing the icon cache
<IrcsomeBot> <jonathan_anderson> are icons necessary?
<Rabid_Raven> the icons make it nice
<Rabid_Raven> either way, i deleted .cache but it doesn'T seem to help
<Rabid_Raven> thanks for your help anyway, i get the impression it'll fix on its own eventually lol
<IrcsomeBot> <jonathan_anderson> k system is certainly etherial
<lordievader> Good morning
<r4u1> Good night
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <jonathan_anderson> still no kmail :(
<IrcsomeBot> abidrasool PITAFI was added by: abidrasool PITAFI
<IrcsomeBot> vs 10 … ........................15 🆚️15 … .......16 🆚️16 … ........................17 🆚️17 … .......18 🆚️18 … ........................19 🆚️19 … .......20 🆚️ 20 … ........................30 🆚️30 … .......40 🆚️40 … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc4MpSH9Rt8&feature=share … WATCH 1 MINT VIDEO … ........................ONLY … .......PROVE … ........................& … .......SEND 
<IrcsomeBot> ........................AND … .......FULL … ........................GRANTE … ............COME FARST MY INBOX
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> @RikMills @Sick_Rimmit
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Schyken, Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> ❤️
<jubo2> Does the baloo search ever work for anyone? I've never seen it work
<jubo2> maybe it does not have an index
<jubo2> as I get no results
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hey guys! In Kubuntu 18.04, how do I go about always mounting an external drive in exactly the same custom point of my file fystem every time I connect?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Is there a GUI way to do it?
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> I think you can do this via the KDE Partition Manager (Like the KDE alternative to GParted)
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Find the partition you want, right click, and it should be something like "edit mount point" or "mount options"
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Schyken, Hey Clayton! I thought that was the case, but I cannot find it. That's why I asked...
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Schyken, Oh!, I am so dumb! The option exists when I choose the partition, not the device! Silly me!
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> @Linuxophil, Ah, sweet! Glad you found it! I was worried that maybe it had been removed 😅
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Schyken, Removed? You are thinking of Gnome again! 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> @Linuxophil, I admit nothing! :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0WizfW9w/file_20242.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> @Linuxophil, Ooh, I actually really like the mountpoint dialog in KDE Partition Manager! I've not actually used it before, so this is good to know for the future!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Schyken, I have to say that almost anything I have used in KDE has been just spectacular! I have settled on Plasma because I NEED fractional scaling, but since I have explored that world, there is no doubt it is superior to Gnome in most ways.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> One thing I cannot understand though is the search function in dolphin.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> in a folder with a lot of files I cannot find the several *.epub files by typing "epub" in the search field. Drives me nuts.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Yeah, I'm not a fan of how it doesn't do wrapping well at all. It makes it quite difficult.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Schyken, What's wrapping?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Sorry, non IT person here.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> @Linuxophil, Searching on either side of the text
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Just a user.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> which syntax would you use to search for epub files in a folder with mixed files in it?
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> @Linuxophil, In Nautilus I just type ".png" or ".epub"
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> find <folder> name '*.epub'
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> It also supports *
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> ...and in dolphin you have no experience either, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> I can't really get it to work the way I'd like in Dolphin
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> @Linuxophil, It just hasn't worked for me when I used it
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @cipher_alpha, in dolphin.
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> you open the terminal in dolphin and it will take you to the folder
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Schyken, Yeah, Agreed.
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> F4
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @cipher_alpha, So there is no working file search in the file search box?
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> file serach works fine in dolphin itself
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> go to the root folder where you files are stored then do a *.epub
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @cipher_alpha, when I go into a folder and use the dolphin search box search for specific files that are definitely there, they do not appear.
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> it will list out all files with epub.  if you want to know where it was stored at in the root then left click and hit properities and it will give you the full path
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @cipher_alpha, you mean "/" or "/path/to/folder/with/file"?
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> if they are stored in your home then go to /home/username
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> if they are mounted drives then go to /mnt or /media where you moutned them at
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> you can not search / as that requires root permission
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> got it
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> but:
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 1280x361) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0fBDI0Aj/file_20243.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> search result
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 1280x482) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/FeCSMzNs/file_20244.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> The png that exists in /home/me/pictures is not in the list of results.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Any idea, what I am doing wrong?
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> you trying to search other home directories that are not yours?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Baloo is active. I am the only user on my PC. I am definitely searching in the right folder path.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> same happens if I only search in the actual folder that the file is in.
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> when you clikc on the <home> places in dolphins does it have all your folders listed
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> (Photo, 1081x664) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/nHbD8tAu/file_20245.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @cipher_alpha, Yes, it does.
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> (Photo, 1111x733) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ES0D5IZk/file_20246.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> those search results are from various folders within my home directory
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> do keep in mind it will not search hidden folders
<altendky> i am having issues with my new lenovo thinkpad p1 gen 2 not turning on it's display when coming out of suspend.  i just did a test over ssh with `xset -display :0 dpms force off` then sleep then force on and it worked as expected.  display turned off for 20 seconds and returned.  i then tried pm-suspend (still over ssh) then pressed the power button to bring the laptop back up and it is responsive over ssh. i left
<altendky> dmesg --follow running, can run commands etc in the ssh sessions i started before suspending.  i tried running `xset -display :0 dpms force on` now and it hangs and the display is still off.  generally if i wait maybe 10-20 minutes the display eventually turns on.  any ideas what the next debugging step is?  dmesg log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y8hXYmx6P2/
<altendky> hmm, eventually xset exited with `xset:  unable to open display ":0"`
<ren> come si crea disco avvio su penna usb usando K3b?
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @ren, K3B a quanto ne so non crea dischi d'avvio, devi usare l'apposito software per farlo
<altendky> i got some support for my above questions in #ubuntu (i also installed ubuntu temporarily).  i should have been using `systemctl suspend` and `journalctl` for diagnostics.  so, back to real world usage to refresh myself on what my _real_ problems are
ile (standard input) matches
#kubuntu 2019-11-27
<danchun> hi
<danchun> hi
<danchun> hi
<danchun> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Heyo
<imtempted> Hello
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<pragomer> Hi. what could be the problem if dolphin on kubuntu 18.04 does not find files in a folder at all when searching e.g. for "mkv" ? is there a thing that could be broken? how could I debug this?
<IrcsomeBot> Rutvikm was added by: Rutvikm
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @cipher_alpha, I do. It remains unlogical. Happened with a different search as well. The same thing happeens again and again: File is there, I search in the right spot, I can look at the file, but when I search for it, the search results omit the files.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> It is a mistery to me.
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> @Linuxophil, Happens to me all the time.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @weltimeister, Did you come across any logical explanation/mitigation?
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> No. Some files just cannot be found, whatever I do. Others work fine.
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> The search function is very unreliable, eventhough everything works just fine. Indexing seems to work and so on.
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Can you update kernel without restarting on Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> With that Canonical proprietary tool? Like in Ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <popeydc> Livepatch
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @popeydc, Yep
<IrcsomeBot> <popeydc> Yes, you can use livepatch on Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @popeydc, 👍🏻 Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Its not that useful for a desktop application imo
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> But its a nice concept and saves time eventually
<kdw05c1> how install kubuntu on windows running?
<kdw05c1> someone can help me?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I think You can install kubuntu with dual boot
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @kdw05c1, Do you mean VM?
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @kdw05c1, https://itsfoss.com/guide-install-linux-mint-16-dual-boot-windows/
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Exactly Same for Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Also, seeing you are finding this difficult, I won't recommend installing Kubuntu in VM
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Installing in VM is like installing Kubuntu as an app in Windows, like Microsoft Edge
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Dual Boot ftw
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I use two separate SSDs.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> and additionally this:
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> https://www.amazon.de/ICY-DOCK-flexiDOCK-MB524SP-B-Wechselrahmen/dp/B072618W1D?SubscriptionId=AKIAILSHYYTFIVPWUY6Q&tag=duc03-21&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B072618W1D
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Very useful for distrohopping!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Very cool
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> @Rutvikm, What about people who use their desktops for work or production?
<valorie> @Schyken that's why I have a win VM
<valorie> so I don't have to leave linux to use windows
<valorie> the few times per year I need it for something that won't run in wine
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Oh that was a reply to an earlier thread, sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Livepatch
<valorie> ok
#kubuntu 2019-11-28
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @Schyken, Maybe, its useful for them.. Never tried
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Just register for your Ubuntu One and you can use it on upto 3 devices
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Try it :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> @Rutvikm, I have 😁
<enigma> hello
<Guest22092> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<D0U91E> can anyone spare a few minutes - I am having a problem printing using cups to my samba shared printer on my network hosted by windows 10...
<D0U91E> I have succesfully printed from a different windows 10 install on my network without issue and printed from lubuntu 19.04 successfully and from this machine on a different install of kubuntu 19.04 and this install of 19.10 does not want to print on my server...
<D0U91E> I have googled and edited til the cows com home with no luck...
<D0U91E> I was hoping to get it working before the pigs fly but having more problems than dogs have fleas
#kubuntu 2019-11-29
<user|18073> hello? is kubuntu install allow with secure boot on
<user|18073> im downlodaing kubuntu right know to install alongside with my windows 10 but i dont wanna turn off secure boot
<user|18073> is this posible?
<valorie> !secureboot
<nocturne38> hi
<nocturne38> must be regestration for use this chat?
<nocturne38> i can not sent messages from hex chat to here
<nocturne38> I'm new in Ubuntu and i have a Question to the System.
<nocturne38> It gives abotu zulucrypt
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<dani> saludos
<dani> Hello
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Can be arranged....
<r4u1> mc
#kubuntu 2019-11-30
<IrcsomeBot> Monty Galloway was added by: Monty Galloway
<IrcsomeBot> April Brown was added by: April Brown
<ryuo> anyone have experience with font rendering on kubuntu? i've been using 18.04 and i noticed that some fonts render much differently in kubuntu's applications vs GTK+ ones running under KDE. usually the difference is that kubuntu's fonts render thicker or darker than their GTK+ equivalents. any ideas how I can get more identical results?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ryuo did you try changing the GTK font in System Settings -> Application style?
<ryuo> DarinMiller: yes. i'll set the same font weight, size, family and get different results though some fonts are virtually identical.
<ryuo> it's like QT is doing something different.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Bummer.  That's the only place I know to fix the fonts...
<ryuo> i'll try under a temporary user.
<ryuo> maybe my other DE settings are interfering.
<ryuo> i had ubuntu mate installed first.
<ryuo> but this kubuntu seems to be a lot more stable so far than 16.04 was
<ryuo> i would get random window manager crashes and other segfaults in xenial
<ryuo> though i suspect it won't help much. the fonts i see the differences in are also very thin in a regular GTK+ DE.
<ryuo> maybe KDE is just better at font rendering now.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> In Kubuntu 14.04, as per this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srOk1QHpQQc, this may help: sudo ln -s /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-autohint.conf /etc/fonts/conf.d/
<ryuo> DarinMiller: seems to be a quirk of the font. if i use the OTF version, it appears differently but the TTF version has no such difference. maybe GTK+ isn't fully using the OTF features.
<IrcsomeBot> Shreddies was added by: Shreddies
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Hi,does anybody know how i can get rid of Kde wallet,it randomly started popping up even though I've never used it (can't seem to uninstall it from Discovere) ,it shows up every time the PC goes on sleep & then I have to cancel the window & enter the wifi password when the PC won't remember the wifi password  any more,mildly irritating.Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Shreddies, Hi! Look in the settings! Which Plasma version are you using? (Type "info" in the start menu).
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @Linuxophil, thanks! KDE Plasma version 5.12.9
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Shreddies, Kubuntu 18.04.3 then, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @Linuxophil, think so,how would I double check?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @Linuxophil, oh wait silly me,typed in about & it says in large letters Kubuntu 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Shreddies, At the same spot
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Shreddies, Cool. English version?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @Linuxophil, think so,but dowloaded it maybe from Sweden so not 100% sure
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> (Photo, 622x533) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7epQTE05/file_20310.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I only have the German version here, but you will find your way around the settings:
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 1280x686) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Fc9cktY7/file_20311.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 1280x684) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/89KA89GO/file_20312.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @Linuxophil, worth a shot,I understand some swedish which is a little similar to german,appreciate your help!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Sorry, had to correct. Now it is correct.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @Linuxophil, what did you type in to get that window?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Shreddies, I think, the words are actually of no consequence. You can just follow the layout. 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Shreddies, Do you find the system settings in the main manu?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @Linuxophil, yeah how you got the menu
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @Linuxophil, got it! thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Shreddies, Great! kwallet is a mess unfortunately...
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @Linuxophil, can't see it,attaching screenshot
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> (Photo, 1280x681) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/rBso0t0A/file_20313.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Now I have a question for the gods of Kubuntu! My laptop with Kubuntu 18.04 was just updated (apt update & apt upgrade) and now does boot into maintenance mode instead of into the full system. PPAs for Kubuntu backports and syncthing activated. Any ideas on what to do? @RikMills @Valoriez
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Shreddies, in the searchfild type "pass".
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @Linuxophil, if it's not tehre can I destroy (ehh I mean remove it) from the terminal?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @Linuxophil, I just get connectivity :/
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Shreddies, Nono. Don't!
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @Linuxophil, oh ok,it's important somewhow,I've never used it,I wouldn't know... I won't remove it then
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Shreddies, It is probably somewhere else in the settings. Try to find it and deactivate it.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @Linuxophil, I've tried kde wallet,wallet,finding it on Discover,out of ideas where to search to be honest :/
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Shreddies, I am just talking about finding it in the settings.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Shreddies, Discover is the software manager. Here you can install and uninstall the software. But I would not uninstall system integrated software if I can just deactivate it. you never know what else might be removed along with it.
<ryuo> Linuxophil: sounds like something you should trace... you may have to try to rescue it from a live cd.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @Linuxophil, oh ok,I'm looking in settings but no luck so far
<ryuo> Linuxophil: last person I helped with a similar issue had a failing hard drive.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Shreddies, When you just click on "account details" in the settings, there is nothing like "Password management"?
<ryuo> Linuxophil: check SMART; though it's unlikely to be the same root cause her.e
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @ryuo, That would be weirdly inconvenient and fitting since I am thinking about upgrading the hard drive anyway...
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> (Photo, 1280x681) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hXYBYjTo/file_20313.jpg
<ryuo> Discord bridge?
<ryuo> Just where is the other side of this bot?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @ryuo, Can you tell me how to check smart via the cli?
<ryuo> Linuxophil: smartctl
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @ryuo, Booting from a Kubuntu usb drive works. Home folder is accessible.
<ryuo> afaik there's no GUI for smart.
<ryuo> IrcsomeBot: ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @ryuo, rebooting now...
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I get to grub
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/KbTsl5dn/file_20319.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @ryuo, Weird. I can install smartmontools on the Kubuntu USB drive cannot find "smartctl" and recommends installing "smartmontools".
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Speaking of settings ,does anybody know how to change the decimal comma (20,5) in KCalc to a decimal period (20.5) Have searched in the settings & can't find anything in the Help center either & all search resulst online were on Ubuntu which doesn't have KCalc or a bug in 2012.Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> And when trying to copy the data off the internal hard drive, there are some folders that "cannot be entered".
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Shreddies, I think that might be part of the regional settings of plasma.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 1280x683) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/wg2DfJ18/file_20320.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 1082x750) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/pEiVY264/file_20321.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @Linuxophil, thanks! Will that mess up my settings as I have set up my UK keyboard to have some Swedish letters when  both Ctrl keys are pressed at the same time
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 1083x764) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/5fGCIqeH/file_20322.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Shreddies, I do not know. Try it out, you can always reset to defaults on the bottom.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @Linuxophil, Did the trick,thanks! Swedish keyboard setttings still work as normal Öäåö    Thanks a million! :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Shreddies, My pleasure!
<IrcsomeBot> GG2501YT was added by: GG2501YT
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> Sandra Walker was added by: Sandra Walker
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @BluesKaj, Hi Blueskaj!
<BluesKaj> hi Linuxophil
<fabio__> ciao
<fabio__> !list
<ubottu> fabio__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fabio__> “!list”
<fabio__> !list
<IrcsomeBot> ItzSwirlz was added by: ItzSwirlz
<estan> hi folks. anyone know which qt version 20.04 is likely to get? 5.12 LTS, 5.13 or 5.14?
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> @ryuo, Isn't TTF what they're supposed to be using?
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Now that we can actually do TTF effectively, I don't quite see why we'd still use OTF.
<estan> ah i guess i can look at the current version at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/qtbase-opensource-src (looks to be 5.12.4).
<estan> a bit sad that the release schedule of ubuntu and qt are a little off from each other, with the qt 5.15 lts coming out in may 2020 :/
<estan> we need our app to build with the qt that is in the latest LTS release of *buntu, but i was hoping we could start using C++17 attributes (e.g. like [[nodiscard]]), but Qt moc only has support for that in Qt >= 5.14.
<kinghat> probably expected but does the backports not come with qt 5.13.2?
<RikMills> kinghat: no. that would be very silly
<RikMills> backports are backports of what is in the development release. that is Qt 5.12
<RikMills> and besides, Qt does not get backported, as the ABI breaks makes other non KDE things uninstallable
<kinghat> 👌 thanks Rik!
#kubuntu 2019-12-01
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Hello
<swift110> hey all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hello
<BluesKaj> hi Swift110
<user|63545> org.kubuntu.qaptworker3.commitchanges
<user|63545> Popup wanting to install a package asking for root permissions while reular updates are current. What is this?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> Quick question-I created a 2nd user account on Kubuntu for a family member on my PC.I have Administrator priviledges but they don't.If I update via terminal or install updates via Discover when I log in on my account,will the updates be installed & up to date on their Login? Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> Updates should be system wide and not user specific
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @cipher_alpha, great,thanks! Does this also apply for Telegram & Firefox? (& other applications not installed from Discover/Terminal)
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> Now the caveat which I am not sure about is if it is installed as a Snap.
<D0U91E> can someone lend a hand to help me figure out what is wrong with printing...
<D0U91E> have win10 with shared samsung clp 320... other windows machines (1) can print to it as well as lubuntu but cannot get kubuntu 19.10 to print... depending on what I am looking at the queue the status varies
<D0U91E> most say held since and but when the printer was queried for default data it says filter failed
<Aristide> Hello
<D0U91E> hello
<mparillo> Does apt upgrade ever touch any $HOME/.config files, or only /etc/ .config files?
<Rboreal_Frippery> should not touch $HOME
<mparillo> Excellent, I was trying to think of an edge case for the earlier question of applying Kubuntu updates from a privileged account to affect all accounts. So my edge case was not an exception to the earlier answer of 'yes, the update applies to all accounts'.
<D0U91E> can someone lend a hand to help me figure out what is wrong with printing...
<D0U91E> have win10 with shared samsung clp 320... other windows machines (1) can print to it as well as lubuntu but cannot get kubuntu 19.10 to print... depending on what I am looking at the queue the status varies
<D0U91E> most say held since and but when the printer was queried for default data it says filter failed
